# 100k Reply Contest



## Chris

Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.

Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so. 

Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search. 

"faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw. 

Go.


----------



## Naren

So, how's that, uh, UV777BK workin' out for ya?


----------



## Leon




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Gabe777

im hungry, someone teleport me a quarter pounder with cheese?
#7 woohoo


----------



## Shikaru

Only 99,992 posts to go!


----------



## nikt

#9


----------



## jim777

I'm installing a bathroom sink today

and maybe tomorrow

Chris, turn off automerge for a few days


----------



## Seedawakener

muagaga.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Buzz762

damn, 100,000 is gonna take a long time to get


----------



## Seedawakener

Not if we post a lot. meaningless posts like this.


----------



## cadenhead




----------



## distressed_romeo

*Possessed*

The sun is in mourning. Be like the sun,
Moon of my life, swathe yourself in crepe,
Sleep, smoke, whatever-be still or glum,
Plummet to the depths of boredom's pit-

I love you there. But if now your whim-
Like the moon leaving her eclipse behind-
Is to strut in the places where Folly throngs,
So be it! Lovely dagger, leave your sheath!

Light your eyes in the gaslamps' glow,
Light others' with their lust for you...
Anything goes: sullen or submissive,

Be what you will, black night, red dawn-
Each nerve of my trembling body cries:
'Dear Demon, with this I thee worship!'

_Charles Baudelaire_


----------



## Shikaru




----------



## Buzz762

Seedawakener said:


> Not if we post a lot. meaningless posts like this.



Yeah... but wont everyone's posting in here make things run a little slow everywhere else for a while?


---meaning no one posting anywhere else, not physical slowness because of server issues.


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Leon

goo!


----------



## Alpo

*The Conqueror Worm *


Lo! 'tis a gala night
Within the lonesome latter years!
An angel throng, bewinged, bedight
In veils, and drowned in tears,
Sit in a theatre, to see
A play of hopes and fears,
While the orchestra breathes fitfully
The music of the spheres.

Mimes, in the form of God on high,
Mutter and mumble low,
And hither and thither fly-
Mere puppets they, who come and go
At bidding of vast formless things
That shift the scenery to and fro,
Flapping from out their Condor wings
Invisible Woe!

That motley drama- oh, be sure
It shall not be forgot!
With its Phantom chased for evermore,
By a crowd that seize it not,
Through a circle that ever returneth in
To the self-same spot,
And much of Madness, and more of Sin,
And Horror the soul of the plot.

But see, amid the mimic rout
A crawling shape intrude!
A blood-red thing that writhes from out
The scenic solitude!
It writhes!- it writhes!- with mortal pangs
The mimes become its food,
And seraphs sob at vermin fangs
In human gore imbued.

Out- out are the lights- out all!
And, over each quivering form,
The curtain, a funeral pall,
Comes down with the rush of a storm,
While the angels, all pallid and wan,
Uprising, unveiling, affirm
That the play is the tragedy, "Man,"
And its hero the Conqueror Worm. 


Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Adam

Goobacks(SP)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Quoth the raven, 'EAT MY SHORTS!!'


----------



## garcia3441

O.

K.

Chris!!!!


----------



## Awakened Sleeper

Only one thing to say about this.... Wibble.


----------



## Buzz762

If the moon were made of ribs, would you have some?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Seedawakener

Eaten
by Bloodbath
album: Nightmares Made Flesh (2004) 
I've had one desire since I was born
To see my body ripped and torn
To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
I'm here for you I volunteer as a human sacrifice

[CHORUS]
Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts, lick my heart
Chop me up I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN... The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... I would do anything to be--
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN...

I finally found you, my personal slaughter
As an appetizer, I let you taste my daughter
Call me sick but this is what I need
My only purpose here is for you to feed

Desecrate me
Tear me limb from limb
Eviscerate me
Chew me to death


----------



## distressed_romeo

I beat up homeless people and pretend they're you...


----------



## OzzyC

Serenity Painted Death

Returned from a hibernal dream
Voices fell like marble
No longer by my side
Gone all that would linger

Ripped from my embrace
Melinda reflected in shafts
Red line round her neck
Met the earth in silence

White faced, haggard grin
This serenity painted death
With a halo of bitter disease
Black paragon in lingering breath

White faced, haggard grin
This serenity painted death
With a halo of bitter disease
Black paragon in lingering breath

Saw here fading, blank stare into me
Clenched fist from the beautiful pain

Darkness reared its head
Tearing within the reeling haze
Took control, claiming my flesh
Piercing rage, perfect tantrum
Each and every one would die at my hand
Choking in warm ponds of blood
At last, weak and torn, I went down
Drained from strength, flickering breath

Came with the moon
The wayward in concious state
Flanked and barred in destiny's end
Underneath with hope in laches
Swathed in filth, any would betoken
Starlit shadows on the wall
Finally there to collect me
From the bowels of sin


----------



## Mr. S

haha, finally a thread where post whoring isnt frowned upon


----------



## OzzyC

Mr. S said:


> haha, finally a thread where post whoring isnt frowned upon


----------



## Shikaru

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## OzzyC

Shikaru said:


>


----------



## Buzz762

spam spam spam


----------



## ManBeast




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Ror3h

mmm cheese....




long way to go still!


----------



## OzzyC

i bet the person who gets the last one ends up being someone who has that as being there only post in this thread


----------



## distressed_romeo

The final scapegoat had been thrown from the mountain.


----------



## JPMDan

Elysian loves some


----------



## JPMDan

Best Thread EVER!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Poop.


----------



## JPMDan

He calls the shit POOP!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Shikaru

^^


----------



## playstopause

^^^


----------



## Chris

playstopause said:


> hliholij ujhoih jiij iii jpihugbiyfgiuy uyhuyggvgv uhiu !!!



I will be deleting posts like this, however.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Because we have time. Forever and ever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iCh2FXzD6R4


----------



## distressed_romeo

Let me pay the price for you.


----------



## Seedawakener

Testicles. That is all.


----------



## OzzyC

how com JPM can double post..i though only mods could do that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## distressed_romeo

We've been here before.


----------



## OzzyC

or am i wrong...

maybe?


----------



## Buzz762

01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01001001 01100100 01100001 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010000 01110010 01101001 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101100 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100100 01100100 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100111 01100101 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101100 01101111 00100001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 10010111 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00111010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01001111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01100100 01100111 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00111010 00100000 00100010 01001001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01111001 00100000 01011010 01100101 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000001 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 01100010 01100101 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00101100 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00101100 00100000 00100010 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01110101 01101001 01100100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 01011011 01110000 01100111 00100000 00111001 00110110 01011101 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01101111 01110011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100010 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101010 01101111 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100010


----------



## OzzyC

Buzz762 said:


> 01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01001001 01100100 01100001 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010000 01110010 01101001 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101100 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100010 02111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100100 01100100 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100111 01100101 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101100 01101111 00100001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 10010111 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00111010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01001111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01100100 01100111 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00111010 00100000 00100010 01001001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01111001 00100000 01011010 01100101 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000001 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 01100010 01100101 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00101100 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00101100 00100000 00100010 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01110101 01101001 01100100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 01011011 01110000 01100111 00100000 00111001 00110110 01011101 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01101111 01110011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100010 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101010 01101111 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100010



w00t


----------



## Buzz762

That was a lot longer than I thought it was.


----------



## OzzyC

Buzz762 said:


> That was a lot longer than I thought it was.



so waht is it?


----------



## Alpo

Ones and zeros are the key to unlock what's sealed.


----------



## Buzz762

Part of it is from the Iliad.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

to continue my family guy quoting:

"Peter: I'll handle it, Lois. I read a book about this sort of thing once.
Brian: Are you sure it was a book? Are you sure it wasn't nothing?
Peter: Oh yeah. "


----------



## playstopause

Now, if you scroll down fast, it will make the Matrix effect. 





Buzz762 said:


> 01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01001001 01100100 01100001 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010000 01110010 01101001 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101100 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100100 01100100 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100111 01100101 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101100 01101111 00100001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 10010111 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00111010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01001111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01100100 01100111 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00111010 00100000 00100010 01001001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01111001 00100000 01011010 01100101 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000001 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 01100010 01100101 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00101100 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00101100 00100000 00100010 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01110101 01101001 01100100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 01011011 01110000 01100111 00100000 00111001 00110110 01011101 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01101111 01110011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100010 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101010 01101111 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100010


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

That makes even drugs look good!


----------



## JPMDan

OzzyC said:


> how com JPM can double post..i though only mods could do that


 
Because I am the one, I am Neo.... 

and I farted....


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Instead of getting drunk this weekend, I went to the gym both friday and saturday.  I feel good about myself


----------



## JPMDan

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Instead of getting drunk this weekend, I went to the gym both friday and saturday.  I feel good about myself


 

I feel fat I think I'm gonna lose weight by eatting some more ice cream


----------



## Alpo

That's the spirit!


----------



## 777

OzzyC has a new postwhoreing thread now....


----------



## D-EJ915

so how many till it?

so how many till it? 

...just this thread? lmao!


----------



## Alpo

I guess Sean Connery was a decent Bond, but he's no George Lazenby


----------



## JPMDan

Dammit guys, save that for the hotel.


----------



## playstopause

777 said:


> OzzyC has a new postwhoreing thread now....


----------



## D-EJ915

what about those dead babies?


Oh yeah, you ate them


----------



## JPMDan

Geicownd!


----------



## distressed_romeo

...we are all terminal cases.


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> what about those dead babies?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you ate them


 
yes I did, tasted like chicken and marinara


----------



## D-EJ915

we have a long way


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> we have a long way


----------



## distressed_romeo

They are still trying to figure it out.


----------



## eaeolian

Damn, only on #82? This place is slacking...


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> we have a long way



I'd add "fuckin" before long way.


----------



## D-EJ915

3 pages already, woooo!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

A thing of beauty is a joy forever...


----------



## D-EJ915

if we didn't have that auto double post thing, I could get this up to 100k in like 3 seconds


----------



## Alpo

Although it's true that eggs contain cholesterol, it has not yet been proven that they increase the level of serum cholesterol in the human blood stream.


----------



## distressed_romeo

On he flared...


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

I usually don't eat breakfast, like today...I didn't...or lunch actually

come on 100....


----------



## Seedawakener

dang.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## distressed_romeo

He found ways to show it 'til morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

btw if you didn't know...this doesn't affect your post count


----------



## Seedawakener

if we post 300 posts a day, this will take us about a year. long f'n time.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## distressed_romeo

Can't rain all the time...


----------



## D-EJ915

will I get 100?


----------



## JPMDan

distressed_romeo said:


> Can't rain all the time...


 
Excellent Movie!


----------



## Seedawakener

JPMDan said:


>



 hahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


>


oh god


----------



## distressed_romeo

I was driving 'cross the burning desert, when I spotted six jet-planes...


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Alpo

Aasi tykkää porkkanoista, porkkanoista, porkkanoista


----------



## distressed_romeo

So drowned, you were angels, so much more than everything...


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## distressed_romeo

Hopelessly drift in the eyes of the ghost again...


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


>


hahaha


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

hahhaha fuck burritos


----------



## distressed_romeo

Don't run to the window, because burning glass falls...


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

man that is so wrong...furries...


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## zimbloth

JPMDan said:


>



^ rofl


----------



## Alpo

Damn good coffee! And hot!


----------



## JPMDan

I bet Zimbloth can name this movie and the actor.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Jag vill ha en fågel.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## playstopause

I'll catch up with you guys @ post # 99 999


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

I'm going to bed. Sm3ll U laT4. Z Z Z Z Z...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

here's me at the arcades.


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> here's me at the arcades.










JPMDan said:


> here's me at the arcades.


lol


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

you guys are slacking


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WTF is with bacon cheeseburgers and anime?


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo said:


> Jag vill ha en fågel.



Usch, nej. De bara skriker o e eckliga.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Buzz762

Fucking new noise canceling headphones. Fuck yeah.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Seedawakener

JPMDan said:


>



that pic doesnt make sens. his arm gets twisted around through the screen.

wtf happened? noone is posting?!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got a shower, it was so fucking hot.


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> that pic doesnt make sens. his arm gets twisted around through the screen.
> 
> wtf happened? noone is posting?!


 
it's the same room just flipped around so his arm is flipped around too I think or it might be just scott.




<----- Drew


----------



## Buzz762

Seedawakener said:


> that pic doesnt make sens. his arm gets twisted around through the screen.
> 
> wtf happened? noone is posting?!



It makes sense.. The fact that you can see the monitor helps it out a bit. It's like a camera on the other side, so you see another angle of the arm


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Kevan

Chris- I've seen threads with up to 250,000+ replies.
Looks like we're gonna be here a while.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## distressed_romeo

This whole day hasn't gone, well...'according to plan'.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Seedawakener

distressed_romeo said:


> This whole day hasn't gone, well...'according to plan'.



tell me the plan.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Donnie

Chris said:


> Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Donnie

btrw... faskdjfksjdf


----------



## distressed_romeo

I stayed up late last night...


----------



## D-EJ915

the showdown's new cd is gonna be siiick


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The girlfriend is here to move the rest of her shit out, doesn't seem nearly as difficult for her as it is for me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Are the dark seeds there, in the blood we've shared?


----------



## OzzyC

great advances, this thread has meade


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wish-fulfilling cats only have three lives.


----------



## nikt

ghfd


----------



## distressed_romeo

I've been run aground...


----------



## D-EJ915

new chimaira is pretty awesome


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm posting in this thread again out of incredible boredom.


----------



## Jason

wow this is going take FOREVER!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it pretty much is, lol. I mean...

LOL, ... http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1488895

check how long that's been going


----------



## Seedawakener

posti posti posti post.


----------



## JPMDan

I'm gonna buy 2 nintendo wii's then one day I'm gonna say hey guys I'll ttyl I'm gonna go home and play with my wii wii


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahhaa, have fun with that dude


----------



## Mastodon

The biggest thread that I can think of that we've had was YM's "Poster above you" thread.

That got past 100,000 didn't it?


----------



## JPMDan

Mastodon said:


> The biggest thread that I can think of that we've had was YM's "Poster above you" thread.
> 
> That got past 100,000 didn't it?


 
Hell if I know, what about the Song title game thread??


----------



## Seedawakener

100 000. 100 000. 100 000. 100 000. cmon!....


----------



## D-EJ915

that 8 year old irish girl who called about demolishing her school rules \m/


----------



## Nik

I'm sure this has been asked, but I'm too lazy to read all 17 pages of crap 

But... do we get *banana* stickers????


----------



## D-EJ915

I want anime ones instead


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> I want anime ones instead



Banana stickers are better


----------



## D-EJ915

dethklok stickers are better than banana ones

yesh

I need this smiley:


----------



## playstopause

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Now that looks bad.



Really bad.



A squished brain or something.


----------



## D-EJ915

must be a fetusburger


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

D-EJ915 said:


> must be a fetusburger



The meat is harvested from the souls of the damned, and processed into ground beef, and sold to Burger King.


----------



## Nik

..








^best post evar


----------



## Metal Ken

old mac donald had a farm


----------



## Metal Ken

E
...


----------



## Metal Ken

I...


----------



## Metal Ken

E...


----------



## Metal Ken

I ...


----------



## Metal Ken

O. Bitch.


----------



## JPMDan

With


----------



## Nik

out


----------



## D-EJ915

jugs


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha what the hell?


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Karl Hungus

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha what the hell?


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> jugs


 
of


----------



## D-EJ915

the king rules your asshole


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> the king rules your asshole


----------



## D-EJ915

ROOOARRR!!!


----------



## JPMDan

The King will make you blow your asshole open.


----------



## D-EJ915

that would be painful


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I store stuff in MY ARSE
(an ass is a donkey Bitch !!!!!)
that kills weeds and can explode under the right circumstances


----------



## JPMDan

alright, who wants a mustache ride?


----------



## D-EJ915

dude you killed it


----------



## Ryan

maybe we should reinvent the say something about the poster above you thread... we might could hit 100,000 tonight... OzzyC might at least...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I have 10 monkeys. 1 monkey dies, and 4 go to Jamaica to eat some bananas. What happens to the other 5 monkeys? I don't think the world will ever know. It's a mystery! 

EDIT: I really doubt we'll hit 100,000 at this rate. We need to go faster!!!


----------



## Pauly

MOOARRR DRUNK POSSTINGS!!!!!!`11


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## Kevan

JPMDan said:


> alright, who wants a mustache ride?


"I do! I do!"
"Ya- me too!"


----------



## ohio_eric

How many more until 100K?

Jesus Tool will make another CD before this thread hits 100k..

Chris may wanna consider nuking the automerge...so we can truly post whore.


----------



## Buzz762

Or what about just starting a story that everyone adds a line to?

whoa, new page already?


----------



## ohio_eric

That's not a bad idea


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Ryan

There once was a child abandoned in the woods. He was raised by timberwovles and lived amongst wild beasts of nature..


----------



## ohio_eric

He was then adopted by a group of midget nuns...


----------



## playstopause

but these midget nuns were in fact giants.
Giant killing machines.


----------



## JPMDan

Kevan said:


> "I do! I do!"
> "Ya- me too!"


 
Rep to the man that answered the question correctly!


----------



## Ryan

One might wonder, "How does a wolf-boy meet such a group of nuns?"
Well you see...


----------



## Shawn

224th reply.


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> jugs





JPMDan said:


> of



steel


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ryan said:


> One might wonder, "How does a wolf-boy meet such a group of nuns?"
> Well you see...



He actually died and went to hell for his wicked ways, and the nuns turned into demons and tortured him for eternity.

THE END.


----------



## D-EJ915

smack-dumple-ishous..,.

WORTHLESS YOU ARE FUCKING WORTHLESS!!!

new chimaira = catchy


----------



## Naren

Wow. In less than 12 hours, this has gone from no replies to 23 pages of replies. Pretty fast... but, still, at this rate, it'll take a long long time to get to 100,000.

And spicy hamburgers = AWESOME!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it's gonna take FOREVER!


----------



## Nik

it

sure

will



hahah only mods can totally post-whore


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...that is true


----------



## JPMDan

Nik said:


> steel


 
Judges? *beep beep*

I'm sorry thats incorrect, we were looking for Jugs of pleasure.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jugtacular?


----------



## OzzyC

just here to help the cause


----------



## Kevan

Staying with the jugs theme...
-Neathage: Breast cleavage viewable from the underside.


There are over 2200 synonyms for the word "Drunk". 
List them.
All.


----------



## D-EJ915

shitfaced


----------



## Buzz762

pissed


----------



## D-EJ915

fucked up


----------



## Buzz762

wasted


----------



## Ryan

plastered?


----------



## D-EJ915

inebriated

check out jupiter's counter-flowing cloud bands, pretty nifty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:PIA02863_-_Jupiter_surface_motion_animation.gif


----------



## Buzz762

bombed


----------



## D-EJ915

open season


----------



## Rick

Holy shit, 25 pages already? Jesus, I have to be online more often.


----------



## D-EJ915

trashed


----------



## Rick

sloshed


----------



## Ryan

intoxicated


----------



## Rick

blitzed


----------



## D-EJ915

limp


----------



## Rick

bizkit


----------



## D-EJ915

I can't remember any more right now, lol.


----------



## Naren

annihilated


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## Rick

shit faced


----------



## Buzz762

obliterated


----------



## D-EJ915

blown out


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

<stupid>
Chris s 
</stupid>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Only 257? This is gonna take a while.


----------



## D-EJ915

20. Blurt out chinese waiter talk. "SHICKEN FRIE RIE, SEVEN DOLLA"


----------



## Naren

Mmm... Chicken fried rice.


----------



## D-EJ915

blood


----------



## Buzz762

Milk milk lemonade, around the corner, fudge is made




Yankee Doodle went to town
riding on a heater
accidentally turned it on
and burnt his little peter.







Tarzan the monkey man
swinging from a rubber band,
he slips, he falls,
he's hanging from his balls,
they rip they tear
they're flying everywhere.


----------



## D-EJ915

I should probably take my frames off my roommate's bed lol


----------



## Seedawakener

Wow. woke up 1.30 pm today. fuck.


----------



## playstopause

(insert sleeping emoticon)


----------



## Seedawakener

lets get this thread moving already!


----------



## Alpo

This thread will reach 100 000 posts in august 2008.


----------



## Seedawakener

Hopefully not. We could easily make a 1000 posts a day if we just posted as soon as someone else has posted so that the it wont be a double post. Shit I said post 4 times in one sentence.


----------



## Alpo

Like this?


----------



## Shikaru

Alpo said:


> Like this?



Yes.


----------



## Seedawakener

exactly like that.


----------



## Alpo

OK!


----------



## Seedawakener

yes.


----------



## Shikaru

really?


----------



## Seedawakener

its true, i promise.


----------



## Shikaru




----------



## Seedawakener

peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## OzzyC

YES


----------



## Seedawakener

mhm


----------



## OzzyC

wait....

peanut butter jelly time?....
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Alpo

Here are the rules to shitpants in Finnish:

Säännöt

* alussa kaikille jaetaan 5 korttia
* kädessä on oltava pakan loppumiseen saakka 5 korttia kädessä - kortteja nostetaan sitä myöten pakasta, kun niitä lyödään pöytään
* pelaaja, jolla on pienin kortti, aloittaa pelin
* seuraavan pelaajan pitää laittaa yhtä suuri tai suurempi kortti pinoon
* jos ei ole yhtä suurta tai suurempaa korttia, voi yrittää lyödä pakasta tai on nostettava
* kortti 10 kaataa kortit 3-9
* ässä kaataa kuvakortit
* neljän päällekkäistä samaa korttia kaataa pinon (ei koske kaatokortteja eikä kakkosia)
* kakkosen päälle saa laittaa vain kakkosen, ja jos ei ole, on nostettava
* kakkosta ei voi kaataa
* kakkonen käy minkä tahansa päälle
* voittaja on se, jolta ensimmäisenä loppuu kortit
* pelin häviäjä on paskahousu
* kuvakortin saa iskeä vain seiskan tai isomman päälle


----------



## Seedawakener

wha?


----------



## Alpo

A Finnish cardgame. You've never played paskahousu?


----------



## Shikaru

Dare I ask...why is it called shitpants?


----------



## Naren

I heard an amazing story about that once.


----------



## Alpo

You know... I have no idea


----------



## Seedawakener

Ive never played it. I have actually never heard of it. Though Ive heard of a game called skitgubbe.


----------



## Alpo

Now I'm scared...


----------



## Naren

Not nearly scared enough.


----------



## Seedawakener

... THIS is scary.


----------



## Alpo

Sho' iz!


----------



## Ror3h

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. S

it's good but it aint great....


----------



## Alpo

So... how's the weather?


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm reeeeeeeeeeeallllly fat.

I hope I didn't mess up your little game when I was trying to make a very important statement about my weight.


----------



## Seedawakener

pretty cloudy. Dark outside, even though its only 5.45 PM. You know, sweden is a dark place during the winters. 

Just realised you're from finland so it must be dark over there too.


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> ... THIS is scary.


 
I know, I peed my pants too....


----------



## Seedawakener

JPMDan said:


> I know, I peed my pants too....



too?  I never pee my pants dude. you must be a little sissy girl.


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> too?  I never pee my pants dude. you must be a little sissy girl.


 

How did you know that? who told you???


----------



## distressed_romeo

So what can I tell you...life's the length of this play...Perhaps god gave the answers, to those with nothing to say...


----------



## Alpo

It sho' is dark round 'ere. Also we finally got some snow here today. It's been a weird winter so far


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## distressed_romeo

Red eyes, sunken and stark...


----------



## Seedawakener

JPMDan said:


> How did you know that? who told you???



I can tell from the way you write your posts. Sissy-like.


----------



## Alpo

Painkiller is one of the finest metal albums ever


----------



## distressed_romeo

...I shall have time enough to mourn, and thou to be alone.


----------



## Alpo

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo said:


> Painkiller is one of the finest metal albums ever



In the night
Come to me
You know I want your Touch of Evil
In the night
Please set me free
I can't resist a Touch of Evil

I love that album. Havent listened to it in like 2 years though. I should dig it up and listen to it some.


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## Pauly




----------



## Seedawakener

Pauly said:


>



crazy stuff.


----------



## Pauly

It gets worse!


----------



## Ror3h

haha


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Alpo

This is indeed a disturbing thread.


----------



## JPMDan

Pauly said:


>


----------



## Seedawakener

I like candy.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> I like candy.


 
I like big butts


----------



## Seedawakener

and you can not lie.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

And something about brothers and not being able to deny or something?


----------



## Buzz762

"I will kill the time child and eat him on my tummy!"


----------



## Alpo

I think it's 

"you other brothers can't deny
when a girl walks in shakin' that thing"

etc....


----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo said:


> I think it's
> 
> "you other brothers can't deny
> when a girl walks in shakin' that thing"
> 
> etc....



traitor!


----------



## Pauly




----------



## technomancer

Dude, lego pron, that's just warped


----------



## Alpo




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Special High Intensity Teaching 

In order to assure the highest levels of quality work and productivity from students, it will be our policy to keep all 
students well taught through our program of SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TEACHING (S.H.I.T.). 
We are trying to give our students more S.H.I.T. than any other schools. If you feel that you do not receive your share of 
S.H.I.T. on the course, please see your lecturer. You will immediately placed at the top of the S.H.I.T. list and our 
lecturers are especially skilled at seeing you get all the S.H.I.T. you can handle. 

Students who don't know S.H.I.T. will be placed in DEPARTMENTAL EDUCATIONAL EVALUATION PROGRAMS (D.E.E.P. S.H.I.T.). 

Those who fail to take D.E.E.P. S.H.I.T. seriously will have to go to EDUCATIONAL ATTITUDE TRAINING (E.A.T. S.H.I.T.). 
Since our lecturers took S.H.I.T. before they graduated, they don't have to do S.H.I.T. anymore, as they are all full of 
S.H.I.T. already. If you are full of S.H.I.T., you may be intersted in a job teaching others. We can add your name to our 
BASIC UNDERSTANDING LECTURE LIST (B.U.L.L. S.H.I.T.). 

For students who are attending to pursue a carrier in management and consultancy, we will refer you to the department of 
MANAGERIAL OPERATIONAL RESEARCH EDUCATION (M.O.R.E. S.H.I.T.). This course emphasizes on how to manage M.O.R.E. S.H.I.T. 

If you have further questions, please direct them to our HEAD OF TEACHING SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING (H.O.T. S.H.I.T.) 
Thank you, BOSS IN GENERAL SPECIAL HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING (B.I.G. S.H.I.T.)

Sincerely, Dean B. Reel


----------



## JPMDan

technomancer said:


> Dude, lego pron, that's just warped


 
looks like terrorist lego porn


----------



## Sebastian

So maybe we'll get some free rep points ??


----------



## Seedawakener

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

I just won the competition. gief stickers.


----------



## Buzz762

... the hell?


----------



## Mr. S

all i want to be doing is eating cheese whilst sitting atop a mountain


----------



## Seedawakener

that would SO rule.


----------



## Nik

Mr. S said:


> all i want to be doing is eating cheese whilst sitting atop a mountain



Goat Cheese. Whilst sitting amongst the mountain goats


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Seedawakener

Nik said:


> Goat Cheese. Whilst sitting amongst the mountain goats



Pointing at them, Yelling: HAHA, Im eating your babies' food, fuckers!


----------



## Pauly

More Pr0n!


----------



## D-EJ915

man, pauly what hteh fuck?


----------



## OzzyC

good work guys


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

You know, we should have a contest to guess the date and time that the 100,000th post will happen.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

my guess is in 31 days 

maybe that's too much. i reserve the right to change my guess right at any time until right before the 100kth post.


----------



## Seedawakener

31 days? This thing has been going on for 2 days now and we havent even made it to 400. STOP SLACKING. If we keep going at this rate, we wont reach 100 k until next year... POST


----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it's gonna tkae a while


----------



## Spoongirl

I don't get this thread .


----------



## Seedawakener

Just write a lot of stuff. That is the point.


----------



## ohio_eric

Good Lord I think Pauly needs to get laid with a quickness. 

Lego porn.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroowowww


----------



## distressed_romeo

What is The Axis? We are.


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YES!!!

the desktop is running once again, and I can type stuff like über and français by hitting keys, whooo »__» °___° ¶:


----------



## jim777

Well. I got the sink installed. The wife is happy. I'll post a pic if I get mind numbingly drunk or something, but otherwise, it's just a sink.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Receive my bow of reverence.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

holy moley


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ugh, srsly!


----------



## Pauly




----------



## distressed_romeo

...And even the kingdom of death rejected my existence...


----------



## D-EJ915

brownouts


----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915

about that...


----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915

what the fuck...


----------



## playstopause

Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?
Are we close yet?

Ok, i gotta stop this.


----------



## D-EJ915

are you dead yet?


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Whoo! Only 99,631 replies to go!


----------



## JPMDan

Pauly said:


> More Pr0n!


 
It's suppose to not have NWS content! now stop this 3some you horny bastard.


----------



## Shikaru

I can't stop laughing at the faces on those lego guys in the last pic


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I love the face on teh guy on the right


----------



## Buzz762

Is this actually a serious contest, or is chris just trying to see how far we will actually take this?


----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915

I have no idea...


----------



## Shikaru

*squeeze*


----------



## Pauly

This thread is serious business!! 100K here we come.


----------



## Shikaru

Today 100k. Tomorrow...THE WORLD!


----------



## playstopause

Shikaru said:


> I can't stop laughing at the faces on those lego guys in the last pic



Lego porn ftw!


----------



## Pauly

I wanted to post the new tubgirl video, but I don't think I'd do my rep any favours lawl.

Also, is it me or is this not adding to my post-count!?


----------



## Shikaru

Let's find out, I was on 513 before....

Egads, it's not. That's crafty!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahhahaha

Psycho le Cému <3


----------



## ohio_eric

I'm almost to 1000 posts..


----------



## D-EJ915

you won't get there posting in this thread!


----------



## Shikaru

We can still try...


----------



## ohio_eric

It's quality not quantity!!


----------



## D-EJ915

this thread is so ghey


----------



## Naren

Ghey? Is that like "gray" or like "gay"? 

And, yes, this thread sucks.


----------



## Spoongirl

This is worse than the "Say something..." thread.

And yes, I posted there too.


----------



## jim777

What?

I'm going to buy a Jackson King V, play this song a dozen or so times on it, then sell it. Or keep it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZmPD6-vNVY


----------



## technomancer

Post whore


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.petersontuners.com/products/strobostomp2/index.cfm


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/ESP-LTD-Viper-407-7String-Electric-Guitar?sku=512034

600 bucks now


----------



## Shawn

Post 396!


----------



## Rick

technomancer said:


> Post whore



To call someone a post whore in this thread is pretty funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

burritos suck


----------



## playstopause

Do we get a full color / hard cover printed copy of this afterward?


----------



## D-EJ915

3083. Windir - [1184 #01] Todeswalzer


----------



## ibzrg1570

reindeer milk has more fat than cow milk


----------



## Shikaru

^^ You learn something every day.


----------



## playstopause

why not


----------



## D-EJ915

3015. TWO-MIX - [SUPER BEST FILES 1995~1998 #08] WHITE REFLECTION

ooh yeah \m/ lol


----------



## Cancer

squeek..........


----------



## playstopause

406


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahahaha!

4055. Electric Light Orchestra - [Balance Of Power #06] Sorrow About To Fall

oooh yeah ELO


----------



## Naren

Chocolate?


----------



## ohio_eric

BEHOLD POST 409!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

4050. Electric Light Orchestra - [Balance Of Power #01] Heaven Only Knows

anybody else like ELO?

ok new song...

4060. Elecrtric Light Orchestra - [Discovery #01] Shine A Little Love

haha this one has cool sounds... ->> 4087. Electric Light Orchestra - [Out of the Blue #04] Across the Border

I have waaay too much random shit, lol, I'm probably the only person who's library could go from ELO to gridncore to J-Pop


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

only about 99,500 posts to go.


----------



## D-EJ915

4101. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #01] Secret Messages

oooh yeah now we're talking


----------



## Naren

[Secret Messages #02] Secret Messages
[Secret Messages #03] Secret Messages
[Secret Messages #04] Secret Messages
[Secret Messages #05] Secret Messages

??


----------



## D-EJ915

4101. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #01] Secret Messages
4102. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #02] Loser Gone Wild
4103. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #03] Bluebird
4104. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #04] Take Me On and On
4105. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #05] Time After Time
4106. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #06] Four Little Diamonds
4107. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #07] Stranger
4108. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #08] Danger Ahead
4109. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #09] Letter from Spain
4110. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #10] Train of Gold
4111. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #11] Rock 'n' Roll Is King
4112. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #12] No Way Out
4113. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #13] Endless Lies
4114. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #14] After All

I clicked random and got this: 2298. Michiru Oshima,Moscow International Symphony Orchestra - [Theatrical Feature Fullmetal Alchemist The Conqueror of Shambala - Original Soundtrack #27] The Lord of Shamballa Shall Reign Over the World

that has to be the longest title ever


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Buzz762

lmfao. I just crashed my computer by trying to generate a playlist of all of my music in WinAmp


----------



## D-EJ915

6287. Hammerfall - [Renegade CD1 #08] The Champion

6166. Chimaira - [This Present Darkness #02] Painting the White to Grey


----------



## ibzrg1570

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.[/FONT]


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Scott

ibzrg1570 said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.[/FONT]



Actually, it's our old Canadian flag, flown from 1870 to 1965, before it was replaced with the current Maple Leaf flag.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahhaa


----------



## jim777

"Yeeeeeee HAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" said the squirrel as the hammer fell upon it's head


----------



## ibzrg1570

Scott said:


> Actually, it's our old Canadian flag, flown from 1870 to 1965, before it was replaced with the current Maple Leaf flag.



yea i just found that on a random site, i don't actually know any of these facts. but here's another random fact:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Barbie's measurements if she were life size: 39-23-33.  <-- bulimic [/FONT]


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## ibzrg1570

D-EJ915 said:


>




if frank saw this he would say they're hot. 

another fact about canada: 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Canada is an Indian word meaning "Big Village"

o yea and my post count seems to be stuck at 151 for the last 5 or so posts. anyone else having that problem? automatic anti-post-whoring feature possibly?
[/FONT]


----------



## D-EJ915

I find out the problem the frame spacers are supposed to be on the inside of the frame not the outside and thankyou neon night life so much


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Post counts don't get increased in this thread. That's the penalty we get for awesome free spamming.


----------



## ibzrg1570

yea but my posts in other threads aren't increasing my count either... what's going on!!!

random fact: i'm done with random facts for now. i'm too pissed off.


----------



## Naren

ibzrg1570 said:


> if frank saw this he would say they're hot.
> [/FONT]



No, he would say, "THOSE GIRLS ARE SO HOT!!!!!!!!!111 I LIKE WOMEN IN THEIR 30S AND 40S TOO, BUT 14 YEAR OLDS ROCK MY BOAT!!!!!"


----------



## garcia3441

Everclear's *Now That It&#8217;s Over* Lyrics:
_Yeah right!

One, two, three, four

Break down, shake for me
Nothing ever is the way you want it to be
Nothing even tastes right now that it&#8217;s over

Break down, shake for me
Don&#8217;t write words unless you want me to read them
Nothing really matters now that it&#8217;s over

Maybe we can be friends
Now that we&#8217;re older
We can have fun like we did in the early days
Now that it&#8217;s over

Yeah right!

Break down, shake for me
Nothing ever seems the way it ought to be
Nothing ever seems right now that it&#8217;s over

Yeah, now maybe we can be friends
Maybe we can be closer
We can have fun like we did in the old days
Now that it&#8217;s over

Oh yeah...

My bad dreams just don&#8217;t seem the same
Baby without you
I wish you were willing to accept the blame
Yeah, for everything you do

My nightmares just don&#8217;t scare me now
Baby without you, yeah yeah
I wish that I could find the words to tell
In the best way possible, you and your friends to go to hell

Yeah right!

Whoa, breakup time is never easy to do
Nothing ever ends the way you want it to
Nothing seems to make sense now that it&#8217;s over

Yeah, now maybe we can be friends
Yeah, now that you&#8217;re leaving
You can be nice to me
Maybe I&#8217;m dreaming
I am a lot better now than just okay
Maybe I am just wakin&#8217; up in my own way
Now that it&#8217;s over
Now that it&#8217;s over

My bad dreams just don&#8217;t seem the same
Baby without you
I wish you were willing to accept the blame
Yeah, for all the shitty things you do

Nightmares just don&#8217;t scare me now
Baby without you
I wish that I could find the words to tell
You to politely go fuck yourself
Yeah, now that it&#8217;s over...

"congratulations. a fetishist and an obsessive. you&#8217;ll be very happy together."_


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Alpo

A long way to go.


----------



## Spoongirl

It's 630 AM over here and I'm sleepy. >.<


----------



## Mr. S

banana hammock


----------



## Naren

carrots



ibzrg1570 said:


> yea but my posts in other threads aren't increasing my count either... what's going on!!!
> 
> random fact: i'm done with random facts for now. i'm too pissed off.



I noticed that too. My post count isn't going up in other threads, either. hm...

Edit: Wait. I just made a post and it went up one, then I did another post and it didn't go up. That's weird... (referring to all posts outside of this thread)


----------



## Mr. S

do a google image search for banana hammock and you get this


----------



## Ror3h

HotRodded7321 said:


>



Oh god there was a down syndrome kid on the bus this morning, she kept singing some hymn _reeeeallly_ badly. 
It was so bad, but luckily I had my mp3 player. I think I would have had to just get off the bus if my battery had died or something...


----------



## Mr. S

Naren said:


> I noticed that too. My post count isn't going up in other threads, either. hm...
> 
> Edit: Wait. I just made a post and it went up one, then I did another post and it didn't go up. That's weird... (referring to all posts outside of this thread)



huh, thats weird mine isnt going up either, i haddnt noticed that until it was brought up


----------



## metalfiend666

Maybe it's a glitch, or maybe Chris has disabled this thread from counting towards posts.


----------



## Mr. S

nah it's not going up outside of this thread either... probally just a glitch like you said though im sure chris'll sort it, also congrats on the band dude 

Edit: just went up


----------



## metalfiend666

It's a glitch then.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris made the posts in this thread not count.


----------



## Pauly

A shame, massive post-whoring could have ensued.


----------



## Alpo

That crazy cat in your sig looks a bit like my cat


----------



## Pauly

Chriiiiiiiiiiiiisssssss I'm stuck on 1447 lol


----------



## D-EJ915

I realized, being MLK day, that I don't have class...good I realized it half way there


----------



## Scott

Pauly said:


> A shame, massive post-whoring could have ensued.





I was all like "Fuck another one of these bullshit threads" and now im totally like "Hah! no raise in post count! Chris=R0x0r!"

On that note, I leave for a job interview in about 35 minutes, and am also settling the deal for my 1077xl with a dude. Hopefully today is a big step forward in me making money


----------



## Pauly

I'd hit it x2



Scott said:


> I was all like "Fuck another one of these bullshit threads" and now im totally like "Hah! no raise in post count! Chris=R0x0r!"




All well and good, but posting in any thread in ANY of the forums isn't raising my count lol, which isn't R0x0r!


----------



## Scott

I just replied in the sevenfest thread and got a raise in post count.


It must be because you won't buy my guitar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why do you worship a queer 1 day God? 
Are you content as a singularity queer? 
Einstein was singularity stupid, 
and you are singularity stupid. 
"Born Cubic, THINK CUBIC", 
you rotate a 4 corner stage life. 
Singularity educated humans 
are not intelligent. 
The universe does not exist, 
except as opposites - with a 
zero value existence. Add 
the opposites together and 
the universe ceases to exist.


----------



## Makelele

alrighty.


----------



## D-EJ915

Scott said:


> I was all like "Fuck another one of these bullshit threads" and now im totally like "Hah! no raise in post count! Chris=R0x0r!"
> 
> On that note, I leave for a job interview in about 35 minutes, and am also settling the deal for my 1077xl with a dude. Hopefully today is a big step forward in me making money


good luck dude!

kitty!











btw the one on the left is HOT lol


----------



## Scott

Yeah she's real gangsta with that tie dye teddy and taz in the corner


----------



## D-EJ915

Scott said:


> Yeah she's real gangsta with that tie dye teddy and taz in the corner




±1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You're selling that xl Scott?


----------



## Makelele

I'm besserwisser of the year at my school! 


definition at dictionary.com (had to check if it can be used in English):

wise guy
a person who (shows that he) thinks that he is smart, knows everything etc

It's all wrong. I know I know everything.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Double you tee eff is a besserwisser?


----------



## D-EJ915

I scraped my ankle with my flip-flops whilst going down teh stairs earlier and now it burns T__T


----------



## Makelele

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Double you tee eff is a besserwisser?



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/besserwisser


----------



## Seedawakener

We havent even reached 500 yet?! We will never get to a 100000...


----------



## Makelele

I guess it'll take a while. Better start post whoring.


----------



## D-EJ915

Seedawakener said:


> We havent even reached 500 yet?! We will never get to a 100000...


pretty much, lol.











more 'gangsta'


----------



## Mr. S

SPOON!







THERE IS NO SPOON!







SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!






http://www.rathergood.com/spoonguard/


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahahaha


----------



## Jason

D-EJ915 said:


> pretty much, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more 'gangsta'



BUT there not animated?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Wadup wid all dem minors?


----------



## D-EJ915

the dog is like OMG GET OFF!


----------



## Sebastian

Great..... Can we have double - tiple etc. posts here ?

Can we doulbe post here.. or triple.. etc.?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Single.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Double.


----------



## Pauly

More pics of hot chicks.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Hot chicks are great


----------



## D-EJ915

EAAGGGLLLESS!!!!


----------



## Adam

Mr. S said:


> SPOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SPOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/spoonguard/


----------



## technomancer

THE TICK!

SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Mr. S

SPOON GUARD IS PURE EVIL!

BAN SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON GUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD
www.rathergood.com/banspoonguard/


----------



## Adam

RETURN OF HULMO!


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> EAAGGGLLLESS!!!!



14 years old ftw!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

In assorted colors, only for a limited time!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

DEJ915, what is with all the myspace pics of 14 year old girls?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Maybe he's in high school, or junior high


----------



## Shawn

Cute girls, Jeff. Are they that young?


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Oh noes! T3h pedos!

Clearly joking. CLEARLY JOKING. <- Read this twice.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> Oh noes! T3h pedos!
> 
> Clearly joking. CLEARLY JOKING. <- Read this twice.



If there's grass on the field, play ball!


----------



## Seedawakener

Im retarded


----------



## Alpo

So am I, but you don't hear me complaining.


----------



## Seedawakener

Mr. S said:


> SPOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS NO SPOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/spoonguard/



The spoon guard videos are awesome! :lmao: And quite disturbing too.


----------



## Scott

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're selling that xl Scott?



Indeed.


----------



## Pauly

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If there's grass on the wicket, let's play cricketl!



Fixed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The UK version, awesome


----------



## Pauly

Alpo said:


> Wadup wid all dem minors?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

http://www.katu.com/news/3650001.html


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> DEJ915, what is with all the myspace pics of 14 year old girls?


photobucket's recent pics is my homepage 

http://photobucket.com/images/recent/



Pauly said:


>


pedobear


----------



## Alpo

I love you, Pedobear!


----------



## D-EJ915

SUCCESS!!! lol moccasins FTW! lol

and more ELO

4104. Electric Light Orchestra - [Secret Messages #04] Take Me On and On


----------



## Seedawakener

501


----------



## D-EJ915

6556. Phantasmagoria - [under the veil #02] ...Lost in thought

oh yes!


----------



## Nik

*yawn*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

+1 post.

+2 post.

Stop automerging you bastard!

Here's another one.


----------



## Seedawakener

505


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This isn't quite working out.


----------



## D-EJ915

automerge FTL







hott


----------



## Seedawakener

I have an Idea! Lets write a story. One sentence each. The next person starts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

THE END.


----------



## Rick

Once upon a time....


----------



## D-EJ915

Hey...wait, where'd the ball go?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

THE END (FIN)


----------



## Seedawakener

... there was a lefthanded guitarist...


----------



## D-EJ915

everyone died


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Apart from one lone warrior, named Nargoth.

He was the mightiest man of all the woodland legions


----------



## Mr. S

he also had a pet shrub, named burt


----------



## Rick

Mr. S said:


> he also had a pet shrub, named burt



Burt froze in the snow


----------



## D-EJ915

nargaroth! I forgot about them lmao


----------



## playstopause

Are we there yet?


----------



## Seedawakener

no not yet... and there is nothing to talk about either... we are like 0.5 % into the thread.


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll post now.


----------



## Blexican

D-EJ915 said:


> Hey...wait, where'd the ball go?



Why does she only have 3 fingers on her left hand?


----------



## playstopause

Are we there yet?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

10 more minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915

TheBlexican3 said:


> Why does she only have 3 fingers on her left hand?


lol dude, there's 4


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The thumb is not a finger.


----------



## Pauly

I'm still on 1447 WTF!??!

Also, every great journey begins with a single step, as Admini-bot would no doubt tell you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I think Chris should just make a script to get his 100k posts, because it's going to be like a year until we get there at this rate.


----------



## Seedawakener

foogli moogli


----------



## playstopause

Are we there yet?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I told you 10 more minutes playstoppause!


----------



## D-EJ915

Amon Amarth FTW!!

her first 2 fingers are on the same plane so it looks like 1.


----------



## distressed_romeo

So where do we begin?


----------



## D-EJ915

MINSTREL METAL FTW!!

0748. Blind Guardian - [A Twist In The Myth #08] Lionheart


----------



## distressed_romeo

The smile of dawn, arrived early may...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Blah.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~na


----------



## Buzz762

This thread is progressing very quickly... 55 pages in like two days.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Abcdefghijklmonpqrstupidvwxyzimhoäåé®þüúíóö!


----------



## Seedawakener

MORE... WE NEED MORE!!!


----------



## Buzz762

Mmmmmmmmmm munchos


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

lol you guys complained about the girls,...

*Mod edit - Come on man, don't post that shit. I would venture to say that it's a little to close to NOT WORK SAFE.*

hahahahaha


----------



## Ror3h

this

is

taking

too

long!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Seedawakener

Seiken densetsu 2! or secret of mana... or whatever. Awesome game.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

My list of songs to dance naked too:
1. Master of Puppets
2. Dig (Mudvayne)
3. The General Electric (Shihad)
4. something by some really hot chick
5. Bombtrack (Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## playstopause

Are we there yet?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Okay I've writen a song It's abso-fucking-lutly brilliant
first Fucking play this 
CHUG-CHUG-CHUG-CHuuuG
Throughout the song (for the truely metal/mental chug may be replaced by djent or buzz)

Then (Fuck shit) sing this 

I LOVE MYSELF FUCK YOU!!! I HATE YOU FUCK ME!!!!

over and Fucking over again

I call my fucking masterpiece the ultimate emo / Nu-metal crossover hardcore song Thing(FUCK SHIT)


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Seedawakener

sounds like an awesome song. Anyway you could record it?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Seedawakener said:


> sounds like an awesome song. Anyway you could record it?



no we only have one crapy mic and I don't have a rectifier I can crank every thing except the mids on to get "that" sound and our computer dosen't have recording software


----------



## Seedawakener

what a shame... Id like to hear this masterpiece though. please record it when you can. be it in a couple of years but this smells like a record deal.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Seedawakener

its true.


----------



## Ror3h

indeed


----------



## Mr. S

i declare it false


----------



## Desecrated

ok


----------



## Seedawakener

yup.


----------



## Mr. S

i need to pee


----------



## Rick

Wendy's Spicy Chicken sandwiches are the shit.


----------



## Seedawakener

Need to sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## Mr. S

hammocks made specifically for bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

4140. Electric Light Orchestra - [Time #02] Twilight


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Mr. S said:


> hammocks made specifically for bananas



umm condoms


----------



## Seedawakener

cnodies?


----------



## D-EJ915

me:what's up
erica: *bites*


----------



## Mr. S

mefrommiddleearth said:


> umm condoms


----------



## Seedawakener

pudding.


----------



## Mr. S

muffin man


----------



## D-EJ915

muffins are good *munches*


----------



## huber

chipper monkey


----------



## Seedawakener

Ben 'n jerrys...


----------



## D-EJ915

5527. The Haunted - [One Kill Wonder #02] Godpuppet


----------



## Pauly

D-EJ915 said:


>



IT'S CATURDAY!


----------



## D-EJ915

cats FTW!


----------



## huber




----------



## D-EJ915

DAJUGGANOT!


----------



## Seedawakener

Cats kick ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

JANUARY-----------I KICKED 
FEBRUARY---------I PUNCHED 
MARCH-------------I LICKED 
APRIL---------------I BIT.CH SLAPPED 
MAY-----------------I SLAPPED 
JUNE----------------I BEAT 
JULY-----------------I KISSED 
AUGUST------------I DREAMED ABOUT 
SEPTEMBER--------I MADE OUT WIT 
OCTOBER-----------I TAPPED 
NOVEMBER---------I BIT 
DECEMBER---------I FUC.KED WIT 



- DAY [NUMBER] YOU WERE BORN ON 

1--------MY NEIGHBOR 
2--------MY FRIEND'S PANTS 
3--------MYSELF 
4--------YOU 
5--------A LAWN GNOME 
6--------A PREP 
7--------A MEXICAN 
8--------P.DIDDY 
9--------A GANGSTER 
10-------MY EX 
11-------A SPOON 
12-------MY TRUE LOVE 
13-------A HOE 
14-------A PICKLE 
15-------HIM/HER 
16-------A FOOTBALL PLAYER 
17-------A WHITE BOY 
18-------A NOODLE 
19-------A LESBIAN 
20-------A SEXY $#^@!& 
21-------A BANANA 
22-------SPONGE BOB 
23-------A HOMO 
24-------W/ A GANGSTA 
25-------1000 PEOPLE 
26-------MY BOYFRIEND 
27-------A GOTH 
28-------MY BEST FRIENDS BOYFRIEND 
29-------A HOBO 
30-------MY EX 
31-------MY UNCLE 


- COLOR OF YOUR SHIRT 

WHITE---------BECAUSE THAT BIT.CH STOLE MY TACO 
BLACK----------BECAUSE IM A METALL ASS MOTHERFUCKER! 
PINK------------BECAUSE IM BALLIN 
GRAY--------BECAUSE THE VOICES TOLD ME TO. 
BLUE------------BECAUSE I CAN DO THAT SH.IT! 
GREEN----------BECAUSE THAT&#8217;S HOW I ROLL 
PURPLE---------BECAUSE I CAN 
YELLOW------------BECAUSE I KEEP IT GANGSTA 
NO SHIRT ------BECAUSE IM JUSt PLAIN STUPID 
ORANGE--------BECAUSE THAT&#8217;S HOW I ROLL. 
AQUA-------------BECAUSE I WAS HIGH 
MAROON-------BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK. 
BROWN--------- BECAUSE IM SEXY AND I DO WHATEVER I WANT. 
RED--------BECAUSE UR MOM SAID SO 
TURQUOISE----BECAUSE I LOVE IT 
TAN-------------BECAUSE HE WAS FINE 
TYE DIE---------BECAUSE IM IN LOVE 
OTHER----------BECAUSE IT WAS ILLEGAL


I punched 1000 people because I'm a IM A METALL ASS MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## distressed_romeo

No regrets Coyote...


----------



## D-EJ915

them dead babies


----------



## huber

Without cats, there would be half as many funny forum pics on the internets as there is now.

I bitch slapped a banana because I'M A METAL AS MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Seedawakener

I kicked P. Diddy cause BECAUSE IM A METALL ASS MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## D-EJ915

YOU KNOW IT!!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I've made more posts in this thread than any other one in the past week!


----------



## D-EJ915

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> I've made more posts in this thread than any other one in the past week!


wowza!


----------



## Blexican

mmmmmmmmmmm...........brraaaaaiiiins!


----------



## D-EJ915

my roommate's watching 24 right behind me lmao


----------



## jim777

Old shot of part of my cache






ok, fried synth, you want a burger with that?


----------



## D-EJ915

Toshi ftw...


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> JANUARY-----------I KICKED
> FEBRUARY---------I PUNCHED
> MARCH-------------I LICKED
> APRIL---------------I BIT.CH SLAPPED
> MAY-----------------I SLAPPED
> JUNE----------------I BEAT
> JULY-----------------I KISSED
> AUGUST------------I DREAMED ABOUT
> SEPTEMBER--------I MADE OUT WIT
> OCTOBER-----------I TAPPED
> NOVEMBER---------I BIT
> DECEMBER---------I FUC.KED WIT
> 
> 
> 
> - DAY [NUMBER] YOU WERE BORN ON
> 
> 1--------MY NEIGHBOR
> 2--------MY FRIEND'S PANTS
> 3--------MYSELF
> 4--------YOU
> 5--------A LAWN GNOME
> 6--------A PREP
> 7--------A MEXICAN
> 8--------P.DIDDY
> 9--------A GANGSTER
> 10-------MY EX
> 11-------A SPOON
> 12-------MY TRUE LOVE
> 13-------A HOE
> 14-------A PICKLE
> 15-------HIM/HER
> 16-------A FOOTBALL PLAYER
> 17-------A WHITE BOY
> 18-------A NOODLE
> 19-------A LESBIAN
> 20-------A SEXY $#^@!&
> 21-------A BANANA
> 22-------SPONGE BOB
> 23-------A HOMO
> 24-------W/ A GANGSTA
> 25-------1000 PEOPLE
> 26-------MY BOYFRIEND
> 27-------A GOTH
> 28-------MY BEST FRIENDS BOYFRIEND
> 29-------A HOBO
> 30-------MY EX
> 31-------MY UNCLE
> 
> 
> - COLOR OF YOUR SHIRT
> 
> WHITE---------BECAUSE THAT BIT.CH STOLE MY TACO
> BLACK----------BECAUSE IM A METALL ASS MOTHERFUCKER!
> PINK------------BECAUSE IM BALLIN
> GRAY--------BECAUSE THE VOICES TOLD ME TO.
> BLUE------------BECAUSE I CAN DO THAT SH.IT!
> GREEN----------BECAUSE THATS HOW I ROLL
> PURPLE---------BECAUSE I CAN
> YELLOW------------BECAUSE I KEEP IT GANGSTA
> NO SHIRT ------BECAUSE IM JUSt PLAIN STUPID
> ORANGE--------BECAUSE THATS HOW I ROLL.
> AQUA-------------BECAUSE I WAS HIGH
> MAROON-------BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK.
> BROWN--------- BECAUSE IM SEXY AND I DO WHATEVER I WANT.
> RED--------BECAUSE UR MOM SAID SO
> TURQUOISE----BECAUSE I LOVE IT
> TAN-------------BECAUSE HE WAS FINE
> TYE DIE---------BECAUSE IM IN LOVE
> OTHER----------BECAUSE IT WAS ILLEGAL
> 
> 
> I punched 1000 people because I'm a IM A METALL ASS MOTHERFUCKER!



I beat my boyfriend because *I'm a metal-ass motherfucker!*


Wait, that can't be right...  Wha.. ?


----------



## D-EJ915

lmao 

LM.C <3


----------



## huber

I deem double decker tacos awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915

rock ze l m c


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I love Sunchips


----------



## D-EJ915

sunchips r your god


----------



## Ryan

^ 

ignore this thread and come back... then sunchips r your god.


----------



## Metal Ken

Ryan said:


> ^
> 
> ignore this thread and come back... then sunchips r your god.



they r.


----------



## Nik

wurd.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Sunchips aren't bad at all. 

EDIT: wherde


----------



## omentremor

im currently aroused

is this a double post?

it was, how bout a triple?

oh hell yeah, quadrouple?


----------



## Ryan

sunchips = teh arousaled.


----------



## omentremor

this is getting good, whatever 5 is?

you stopped my reign of terror ^

another sting happenin

quad?

5?

SIX!!!!?????


----------



## Nik

tr00 dat.


----------



## Shawn

Post 610!


----------



## omentremor

SEVEN?????? (the number of the meta)

NNNOOOOOOOOOOO, bastards


----------



## Ryan




----------



## omentremor

my post number is going up

i dont know this phenomenon that is sun chips

i feel left out so Im gonna keep talking crap in an effort to get people to talk about shit I know about


----------



## Ryan

"Apple switches to Sunn Chips"


----------



## omentremor

fuckin metal is At The Gates


----------



## jim777




----------



## playstopause

Are we there yet?


----------



## D-EJ915

6559. Phantasmagoria - [Subjectibe Or Ideal #03] Never Rebellion

oh yes.

I ish drink t3h c0k3 out of my Yahoo! cozie, oh yeahhh


----------



## playstopause




----------



## jim777




----------



## D-EJ915

it did this when I posted:









the 3-way triple-post!


----------



## jim777

LOL!!

I'm just looking through my webspace for images to post (duh)


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


>


 lmao


----------



## garcia3441

_Promenade dans un bois la vielle Louisiane
Les ombres lougnes nos pas silents
l'air de la Louisiane
Toi et moi ne parlant pas
en sucant d'la canne
Pour un instant je suis content en
l'air de la Louisiane
Pour un instant je suis content en
l'air de la Louisiane_


----------



## playstopause

Sounds like Zachary Richard


----------



## Nik

garcia3441 said:


> _Promenade dans un bois la SunChips
> Les SunChips lougnes nos pas silents
> l'air de la SunChips
> Toi et moi ne parlant pas de SunChips
> en sucant d'la canne de SunChips
> Pour un instant je suis content en
> l'air de la SunChips
> Pour un instant je suis content en
> l'air de la SunChips_




Fix'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

George Lynch is endorsing the handcrafted Yamaha L-Series Acoustic Guitars and is on a Asian 'Unplugged' except for a Marshall stack, Clinic tour May/June 2006.

how random is that


----------



## garcia3441

playstopause said:


> Sounds like Zachary Richard



It is indeed the cajun Mick Jagger.


----------



## D-EJ915

The jaggerizer

I finished Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru today...go me!...and really open endings!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I thouthg I migfth make unaother post and delibveratlye misspella mmeany of the words befroe i got o slepe :thumbzup;


----------



## D-EJ915

those apple pies they have in the vending machine are pretty good btw


----------



## garcia3441

_Well, I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the Russians, too

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck
Between the rock and the hard place
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck

Now I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man
Send lawyers, guns and money
The shit has hit the fan

Send lawyers, guns and money...
_


----------



## D-EJ915

I am so fulll....oommmgggggg


----------



## garcia3441

_Tien Euro blijft een joetje, honderd piek dat is een meier
Vijfentwintig is een geeltje en je partner is je vrijer
Alle meissies noem ik wijven en voor jongens zeg ik gozers
Geile wijven dat zijn moppies, tortelduifjes noem ik vozers
Een kut is een doos, een korte tijd is een poos
En als ik zeg ik raak het stierenoog bedoel ik de roos
Regen heet ook wel majem, en jenever is jajem
Heb je mokkel nou een scheur in d'r broek, kom maar ik naai 'm
Dus neem nog een jajem en daarna een gele rakker
En dan heb je een kopstoot, een gabber is geen hakker
Maar je makker, dus geintjesflikker draai me geen loer
Een provinciaal dat is een boer en een temeier een hoer
Een drugsdealer is een nachtapotheker of een handelaar
Ik wandel naar de whiskeybar en neem een Jan de Wandelaar
En maak 'm soldaat zoals huisbazen huissies melken
Ik stuur je tulpen uit Amsterdam als ze verwelken

Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Want het kan me niet verrotte welk dialect je praat
Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Hier in Amsterdam zegt iedereen je waar het op staat

Een homofiele hoer dat is een broodpoot of een schandknaap
En als je wordt geprikt dan heet je nieuwe snee Jaap
Schorem moet naar de bajes, da's een grote teil met gajes
De nor, de lik, de bak, de cel alswel de Bijlmerbajes
Stelen heet pikken, jatten, gappen of klauwen
Rijms jatten dat heet bijten en dat zal je berouwen
Want je ouwehoert slap, en mijn rijms maken je wijzer
Een G.S.M. in jouw hand heet meteen een lulijzer
Een woonboot is een drijfhuis, een bangerik een schijtluis
Jij moet naar het toilet of de W.C., ook plee of schijthuis
Je troel heeft een smoel en met al die make-up erbij
Is haar gezicht een verfporem oftewel een schilderij
En als je dood bent dan heb jij zo een tuintje op je buik
Ben jij de hoek om of de pijp uit en zo koud als een ijskruik
Is het tijd om te vertrekken, nou dan smeer ik 'm of peer ik 'm
Mijn geloof is rap, als ik de paus zie dan bekeer ik 'm

Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Want het kan me niet verrotte welk dialect je praat
Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Hier in Amsterdam zegt iedereen je waar het op staat

Een souteneur is een pooier, en die schooier maakt het mooier
Zet z'n kip in de vitrine en wordt rijker dan de Gooier
Maar doe een regenjas aan voor jij de kerk in gaat
En lever geen Haarlemmerdijkies als het om vakwerk gaat
Want je hebt zo gonorroe of moet ik zeggen een druiper
Schaamluizen zijn platjes en een gladjanus een gluiperd
Alleen een stommerd brengt een nieuwe brommert naar de lommert
Want je wordt bedonderd omdat niemand zich om jou bekommert
Je autowrak heet koekblik, oude fietsen worden barrels
Jij wil losse relaties, maar wij lullen over scharrels
Rechters zijn befgajes, onderwereld heet penose
Politie is de smeris of de kit, Jantjes matrozen
Een snifter is een zadelruiker, sigaretten saffies
En opgewarmd eten kliekies, prakkies of lif-laffies
Een borstprothese heet gewoon een rubberen tiet
En het verschil tussen kennen, kannen, kunnen we niet

Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Want het kan me niet verrotte welk dialect je praat
Het is de orginele Amsterdamse taal
Zonder bekakte 'r' maar ouderwets normaal
Dus lul maar lekker slap als het om een erectie gaat
Hier in Amsterdam zegt iedereen je waar het op staat
_


----------



## D-EJ915

what're you posting anyway?


----------



## Popsyche

garcia3441 said:


> _Well, I went home with the waitress
> The way I always do
> How was I to know
> She was with the Russians, too
> 
> I was gambling in Havana
> I took a little risk
> Send lawyers, guns and money
> Dad, get me out of this
> 
> I'm the innocent bystander
> Somehow I got stuck
> Between the rock and the hard place
> And I'm down on my luck
> And I'm down on my luck
> And I'm down on my luck
> 
> Now I'm hiding in Honduras
> I'm a desperate man
> Send lawyers, guns and money
> The shit has hit the fan
> 
> Send lawyers, guns and money...
> _



I love that song! And then Nightime in the Switchin' Yard.


----------



## Shawn

jim777 said:


>



 Very nice guitar. Post 637.


----------



## Popsyche

Shawn said:


> Very nice guitar. Post 637.



Very nice indeed!


----------



## nyck

look an x2n7! anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## garcia3441

D-EJ915 said:


> what're you posting anyway?



Lyrics to various songs,and then giving rep to the first person to identify the artist or group.


----------



## D-EJ915

garcia3441 said:


> Lyrics to various songs,and then giving rep to the first person to identify the artist or group.


I see. lol


----------



## Popsyche

garcia3441 said:


> Lyrics to various songs,and then giving rep to the first person to identify the artist or group.



Wull damn then! Warren Zevon, Lawyers, gunz and $$

That's actually a fun idea!


----------



## garcia3441

D-EJ915 said:


> I see. lol



Some will be easy, some will be hard as fuck.


----------



## D-EJ915

all of them will be hard for me, lol


----------



## garcia3441

_I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
I sleep all night and I work all day
(He's a lumberjack and he's OK
He sleeps all night and he works all day)
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch
I go to the lavat'ry
On Wednesdays I go shopping
And have buttered scones for tea
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)
I cut down trees, I skip and jump
I love to press wild flow'rs
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)
I cut down trees, I wear high heels
Suspenders and a bra
I wish I'd been a girlie
Just like my dear papa
(He cuts down trees...)
(He's a lumberjack...)
_


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Metal Ken

350 ish more posts and we're 1/100th the way there.


----------



## zimbloth

Chance favors the prepared mind.


----------



## D-EJ915

go us! lmao, if you go to the "top posters" thing it's just ridiculous since I post in here a LOT hahaha, doesn,t count to ward post count though haha


----------



## Buzz762

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice
When she's ten feet tall


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate my internet


----------



## JPMDan

fuck not even close to 1k yet, I hate this thread already


----------



## garcia3441

D-EJ915 said:


> go us! lmao, if you go to the "top posters" thing it's just ridiculous since I post in here a LOT hahaha, doesn,t count to ward post count though haha



You've got 83 posts in the last 24 hours.



Buzz762 said:


> One pill makes you larger
> And one pill makes you small
> And the ones that mother gives you
> Don't do anything at all
> Go ask Alice
> When she's ten feet tall



Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Alpo

May I say, what a SMASHING blouse you have on?


----------



## Naren

garcia3441 said:


> _I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
> I sleep all night and I work all day
> (He's a lumberjack and he's OK
> He sleeps all night and he works all day)
> I cut down trees, I eat my lunch
> I go to the lavat'ry
> On Wednesdays I go shopping
> And have buttered scones for tea
> (He cuts down trees...)
> (He's a lumberjack...)
> I cut down trees, I skip and jump
> I love to press wild flow'rs
> I put on women's clothing
> And hang around in bars
> (He cuts down trees...)
> (He's a lumberjack...)
> I cut down trees, I wear high heels
> Suspenders and a bra
> I wish I'd been a girlie
> Just like my dear papa
> (He cuts down trees...)
> (He's a lumberjack...)
> _



Monty Python.

(famous cool skit)


----------



## D-EJ915

posting bonanza


----------



## JPMDan

I just farted..... it really fucking stinks too.


----------



## D-EJ915

good deal, dude! bathe in the gas!


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna play lots of guitar now.


----------



## Desecrated

My neigbhours just started using powertools, i think there sanding the walls, its 8 am. i hate them.


----------



## garcia3441

_I came here looking for something
I couldn't find anywhere else
Hey, I'm not trying to be nobody
Just want a chance to be myself
I've done a thousand miles of thumbin'
I've worn blisters on my heels
Trying to find me something better
On the streets of Bakersfield

*Chorus:*
You don't know me but you don't like me
You say you care less how I feel
But how many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?

Spent some time in San Francisco
Spent a night there in the can
They threw this drunk man in my jail cell
Took fifteen dollars from that man
Left him my watch and my old house key
Don't want folks thinkin' that I'd steal
Then I thanked him as I was leaving, and
I headed out for Bakersfield

*Chorus:*
You don't know me but you don't like me
You say you care less how I feel
But how many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?

You don't know me but you don't like me
You say you care less how I feel
But how many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?

How many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?

_


----------



## omentremor

i just had a great idea, we can create the illusion of more posts by doing this.













POST IN HERE




ANOTHER ONE





ETC.

I was also wondering if this is posts in this one thread or total cause when I look down at the last posts a little number next to post comes up, such as 358056. that just answered my question.


----------



## D-EJ915

It's hot as fuck and I can,t sleep argh!


----------



## Alpo

I need to pee


----------



## D-EJ915

so fuckin hot


----------



## metalfiend666

I'm bored at work.


----------



## Naren

blah


----------



## Sebastian

HALB BLAH


----------



## skinhead

Chris please don't ban me! (?)


----------



## Mr. S

still ill... yay


----------



## Lozek

No human or god can match 
Nature's simultaneous 4 day 
rotation in 1 Earth rotation. 

No human has a right to 
believe wrong - for that 
would be evil thinking. 

Ignorance of 4 days is evil, 
Evil educators teach 1 day. 
1 day will destroy humans. 

OPPOSITES CREATE. 
Mother and father gave me birth, not a queer jew god. 

Singularity god is EVIL as 
Creation reigns as Opposites. 
Educators, and You - ought 
to be killed for ignoring the 
fact that "Earth is Cubed". 
(ignored and suppressed by EVIL educators) 

NASA's Moon Landing was 
far less of an achievement 
than Time Cube discovery, 
for I have Cubed the Earth, 
with 4 simultaneous corner 
days in 1 rotation of Earth. 
(singularity belief scientist can't comprehend T.O.E.) 

God SINGULARITY and the 
academic taught singularity 
constitute great evils in the 
Cubic World of Opposites - 
Opposites hemispheres and 
Opposite sexes of humanity. 
The Universe is composed 
of Opposites - existing only 
as Opposites - with a zero 
value existence - cancelling 
to nothing as a singularity. 

I think Cubic, therefore I 
rise above the singularity 
mentality human and the 
false gods they worship - 
discovering a Universe of 
Opposites their education 
will never allow them to 
know. Evil of believing 
is not measuring and the 
result of not measuring - 
is never knowing Truth, 
ineffable by man or god. 

Gene Ray, Cubic and Wise Above Gods 
******************************************************* 

Cubicism, Not group theory. 
If ignorant of the almighty 
Time Cube Creation Truth, 
you deserve to be killed. 
Killing you is not immoral - 
but justified to save life on 
Earth for future generations. 
Academic taught singularity 
within universe of opposites, 
has lobotomized your mind.




Does anyone else feel like these might actually be lyrics of a second Sol Niger record?


----------



## Alpo

The Timecube is good, but it's no bowl of special K.


----------



## Jarrett

mmm... work... very very dull


----------



## Jarrett

mmm... work... very very dull


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It's supposed to be going down to like -30 C tonight. Gonna be fucking cold.


----------



## metalfiend666

That's what you get for living in Canada


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Post.


----------



## Seedawakener

puta


----------



## Ryan

post from school. w00t.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Post from work, w00t x7.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I recognise the sparrow's heart...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

distressed_romeo said:


> I recognise the sparrow's heart...



Beneath the theatre of misery...


----------



## jim777

You take a mortal man,
And put him in control
Watch him become a god,
Watch peoples heads aroll
Aroll...

Just like the pied piper
Led rats through the streets
We dance like marionettes,
Swaying to the symphony...
Of destruction

Acting like a robot,
Its metal brain corrodes.
You try to take its pulse,
Before the head explodes.
Explodes...

The earth starts to rumble
World powers fall
Awarring for the heavens,
A peaceful man stands tall
aTall...


----------



## distressed_romeo

You kneel to the syringe!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck this thread.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Having intercourse with this thread would be difficult, since it's an intangible object.


----------



## Scott

I think a mod should merge a bunch of 3 or 4 year old threads into this one...Speed this shit up a bit.


----------



## distressed_romeo

It's the loudest sound I ever heard...


----------



## Nik

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Having intercourse with this thread would be difficult, since it's an intangible object.





Not a problem, with an intangible penis  





Couldn't resist


----------



## distressed_romeo

Take their horses...let 'em crawl!!


----------



## technomancer

Waiting for the revolution...


----------



## Toshiro

Hey, I'm fucking 30 now, shit, anyone got a gun?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna be 20 next month


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm 23 but I feel 50. I thought being young was supposed to be fun.


----------



## D-EJ915

pedo?

¬__¬


----------



## Buzz762

The almighty banana hammock:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nope. If anything I want an older woman, I'm tired of immature "women" who don't know what they want.


----------



## D-EJ915

they want to get into my pants...


----------



## Buzz762

Tits.


and ass.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Too bad this wasn't raising my post count.


----------



## Seedawakener

pasta.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Rice.


----------



## iumentum

Oh man...


----------



## Alpo

oh woman


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oh hermaphrodite.


----------



## Drew

You guys are only at 705 posts, and already you're down to one-word posts about food? 

Man, what a lot of fuckin' rank amateurs here. Step it up a notch, or I'll start deleting posts.


----------



## skinhead

^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But this thread is about increasing the post count to 100000, I didn't think the content mattered.


----------



## Makelele

I guess this thread would fill up faster if its name was "Post something about the forumer above you".


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Is from Finland.


----------



## Drew

Hey, as the leading post whore here, I expect you to live up to certain standards.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Is from Petoria apparently.


----------



## Drew

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is from Petoria apparently.



 

Man, you guys are pathetic. Learn how to rack up your post count without rehashing old, has-been ideas.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Doesn't like this


----------



## D-EJ915

the banana oh manna...


----------



## Drew

Nah, I'm just SERIOUSLY underwhelmed by your post-whore ninja abilities. 

I find it hard to believe and slightly insulting that we both post to the same site, in fact.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Doesn't like me anymore


----------



## Drew

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Doesn't like me anymore



 

I'm busting your balls to inspire some quality post-whoring, something conspicuously absent from the last few pages of this thread. consider me your post-whore drill sergant.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I see Dunwich becoming fire...


----------



## Mr. S

Drew said:


> I'm busting your balls to inspire some quality post-whoring, something conspicuously absent from the last few pages of this thread. consider me your post-whore drill sergant.



"YOU CALL THAT POST-WHORING YOU FILTHY PIECES OF SHIT???"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Drew said:


> I'm busting your balls to inspire some quality post-whoring, something conspicuously absent from the last few pages of this thread. consider me your post-whore drill sergant.


----------



## noodles

faskdjfksjdf


----------



## Rick

Man, how long will it take to reach 100,000?


----------



## Nik

I'm betting on 8+ months.


----------



## Seedawakener

At least a year and a half at this rate... penis...


----------



## Rick

We should bet on when.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

10 million billion dollars on never because we'll get too fucking bored


----------



## metalking

728


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
Noodles when when he is in boot camp.


----------



## Seedawakener

Ok lets all guess what month this thread will reach a 100 000 posts.

My guess: february 2008


----------



## noodles

JPMDan said:


> Noodles when when he is in boot camp.



Somewhere, I actually have pictures of myself from Basic Training.


----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> Somewhere, I actually have pictures of myself from Basic Training.


wow


----------



## Rick

From what, Gnome Academy?


----------



## JPMDan

rg7420user said:


> From what, Gnome Academy?


 
LMFAO!!!!!!

wait a sec.... I'm shorter than noodles....


----------



## The Dubya

Noodles served his country faithfully and honorably.


----------



## Nik




----------



## D-EJ915

we rule


----------



## Seedawakener

ye


----------



## ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot

D-EJ915 said:


> we rule


 No, I do.


----------



## Seedawakener

WTF?! Arnie...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Work is so slow right now...I wish something would break so I could fix it.


----------



## jim777

Lots of stuff will break with a little help


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Mr. S said:


>



were I come from we don't use your stupid friperies like "bannana hammocks"
just use a damn fruit bowl you novelty obsessed consuption machines


----------



## Seedawakener

moogle power. FF8 FTW!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Rick

playstopause said:


>



Someone's bored.


----------



## playstopause

I just don't know who that sleeping guy is.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

here's a little test to see if you are like me 
think of something long and hard if you:
a) thought of a mundane object such as a broom handle you are rather unlike me.
b) thought of a penis you are somewhat like me.
c) thought of your own penis doing _enjoyable_ things to a member of the opposite sex you are a lot like me


----------



## D-EJ915

well still a while until 20 pages...


----------



## playstopause

750.


----------



## Ryan

This is like a bad car trip..


----------



## Naren

I expected us to be, at least, at page 100 by now.

It's really quite sad...



Ryan said:


> This is like a bad car trip..





"Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?Arewethereyet?"


----------



## Ryan

I hate those forums where they allow people to have sigs like that..


----------



## Naren

Ryan said:


> I hate those forums where they allow people to have sigs like that..


----------



## garcia3441

*Ingredients:*
1 egg
1/2 kg pork
1/2 kg beef
1 onion
black pepper
salt

flour (3 parts)
water (1 part)


*Directions*:
Mix together egg, pork, beef, onion, pepper and salt well. Mix
flour, water and salt into a thick dough.

Prepare meat filling. Prepare the dough. Roll the dough thin.
Cut out circles of the dough with the help of a glass or a cup.
Put a piece of meat filling into the middle the dough circle. Fold
the circle and stick the edges together.

Put them into salted boiling water and cook for 7-10 minutes. They
are ready when they lift up on the surface of the water. Lift the
cooked pelmenies out from the water, drain, and place on a plate.

Or fry the pelmeny with some oil in a frying-pan.

Put it on the plate, add some sour-cream, pepper, butter, sauce
and so on. Put it on a deep plate, add some chicken broth.

For Fried pelmenies: eat with about 100 ml of Russian vodka.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

lets play a lyrical guessing game...

winner gets a cookie

heres to start:

"Meet me in the drowning pool of tears
And wash away my innocence and fear"


----------



## Ryan

o muh garsh! Nevermore..

How about:

"In primeval darkness
Lives the neighbor to hell
Past the shore of the corpses
Where the forsaken dwell
Enshrouded in fog and
Marrow-cleching cold
This forbidding land
Becomes your home"


----------



## Cancer

how

many


----------



## Rick

Our post-whoring skills are not up to par right now.


----------



## Leon

this is page 38 for me. but, i only view 20 posts at a time.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana 
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana


----------



## Shawn

Nice. Page 77.


----------



## D-EJ915

boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs 
boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs boobs


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Ryan said:


> o muh garsh! Nevermore..
> 
> How about:
> 
> "In primeval darkness
> Lives the neighbor to hell
> Past the shore of the corpses
> Where the forsaken dwell
> Enshrouded in fog and
> Marrow-cleching cold
> This forbidding land
> Becomes your home"



somthing tells me Ill look like a fool... I have no freakin clue


----------



## Desecrated

god morning


----------



## D-EJ915

TEH BASS!!!!!


this solo is god


----------



## Buzz762

banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
terra cotta


----------



## Alpo

Up and atom!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I had fruit flies come out of my locker today....


----------



## D-EJ915

pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear 
pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear pedobear


----------



## Ryan

repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat 
repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat repeat


----------



## D-EJ915

coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola 
coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola coca cola


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Aaron said:


> nlb:



quoted for repetitiveness


----------



## D-EJ915

Aaron said:


>





Aaron said:


>



QFT x2


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> QFT x2



why not


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Naren

hm


----------



## Rick

Wow. That's a fuckload of smileys.


----------



## Shawn

still


----------



## Alpo

Whoa! It's the 80's coming back!


----------



## Shawn

80s were a great decade. I lived in Japan during the 80s as well as Washington State (Bremerton). I love the music of the 80s too.


----------



## Aaron

did not work as planned! DAMNIT!

the 80's were so fucking gay, men wearing pink spandex and white cowboy boots with fucked up eyliner, i hate the music too.


----------



## Naren

E?


----------



## Alpo

"You can take the man out of the 80's, but you can't take the 80's out of the man!" I believe it was mr. Gilberto who said this.

80's was a fine decade for music People weren't afraid to rock out with their cock out and have fun


----------



## Naren

yo


----------



## Alpo

fo'sho


----------



## Desecrated

I hate the 80ths


----------



## Alpo

I hate people who hate the 80's


----------



## D-EJ915

a fuckload is a fucking shitload, yes


----------



## Seedawakener

Snorlax


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What's Snorlax? A laxitive that helps you sleep? Bad combo if you ask me.


----------



## Seedawakener

its a pokemon... dont ask why


----------



## Alpo

Gotta Catch'em all!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why would you want all the mini wangs?


----------



## Alpo

If i had all the miniwangs, I could build one huge wang.


----------



## Sebastian

Well... can we double post here - or triple ?


----------



## D-EJ915

lmao, for some reason Slugma always reminds me of Smegma


----------



## Rick

Alpo said:


> If i had all the miniwangs, I could build one huge wang.



Like Voltron, but weirder.


----------



## jim777

D-EJ915 said:


> a fuckload is a fucking shitload, yes



I think that's in the bible somewhere, isn't it?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno



BACON BURGERS RULE YOUR SOULLL!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## D-EJ915

speaking of burgers

I'm listening Demon Burger right now \m/


----------



## Seedawakener

muahaha


----------



## Leon

heh, you guys are about 0.8% the way there


----------



## D-EJ915

stop posting gay shit and get goin leon! lol


----------



## Seedawakener

forever


----------



## JPMDan

Zelda for the win!


----------



## Alpo

Truer words were never spoken


----------



## jim777

Misadventure

Hitched a hiker
Up above the border
She'd spent some time
In morocco and gibraltar
And stole my wallet
With a picture of my misses
With fond remembrances
Of everything with kisses

From the isle of dogs
To the egyptian sands
Where the arabs chew on dates
And I havent forgot what its like to be
With misadventure and her mates

I miss the east end
High up on the khyber
And Im the target
For a dozen rebel snipers
Its not so bad though
With some beers in the freezer
And something fancy
In the airconditioned sleeper

From the isle of dogs
To the egyptian sands
Where the arabs chew on dates
And I havent forgot what its like to be
With misadventure and her mates

In moving carpets
Through the customs at dover
Thinking my journey
Was going to be over
Then they discovered
A shipment of moroccan
And said excuse me sir
Theres something youve forgotten

From the isle of dogs
To the egyptian sands
Where the arabs chew on dates
And I havent forgot what its like to be
With misadventure and her mates
behind prison walls and gates


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for retards in programming class!


----------



## Sebastian

Now... what now ?


----------



## Seedawakener

Now? now its time to Get a COW from NY, my friend.


----------



## Regor

Yeah...


----------



## Seedawakener

mhm


----------



## ibzrg1570

random fact: Cat's urine glows under a blacklight. 

Shannon should try that one out.


----------



## Rick

Seedawakener said:


> Now? now its time to Get a COW from NY, my friend.



Exactly. You better have a fuckload of pics.


----------



## Seedawakener

googli foog nighty nighty.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

*EXTRA BIG ASS FRIES!*






I just watched Idiocracy in case you didn't notice


----------



## Nik

I'm ashamed of you guys. When I got home today, I was sure you guys would be past page 100


----------



## Rick

JJ Rodriguez said:


> *EXTRA BIG ASS FRIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Idiocracy in case you didn't notice



I loved Idiocracy!! Just bought it on DVD a couple of days ago!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just had a swiss cheeseburger, go me!


----------



## garden of grey

all this food talk makes me hungry


----------



## HotRodded7321

garden of grey said:


> all this food talk makes me hungry


----------



## D-EJ915

I just ate an apple pie, es war gut


----------



## Buzz762

Rally's screwed up my order --bastards. I ordered two spicey chicken sandwiches and a coke, but they gave me a Bacon Bufurd meal. I'd really be pissed but they gave me a $6.50 meal for around three dollars.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, nice


----------



## Jason

Fired food for teh w1n!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

continue this story
_...she looked at me from across the room posed so suggestivly_


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit that bitch on american idol was uugggllyyy


----------



## ibzrg1570

_... and then i threw up at the sight of her cankles and the love handles drooping down from her obscenely tight top._

yea i'm a party pooper


----------



## Desecrated

time for breakfest. mabe some bid ass fries would be nice.


----------



## distressed_romeo

You said, 'How lonely you are'...


----------



## Shawn

Nice to visit here again.......


----------



## D-EJ915

banana-mo-manana


----------



## Buzz762

Fruityloops ftw.


----------



## D-EJ915

fruit loops suck


apple jacks ftw


----------



## Buzz762

I'm more of an Apple Jacks guy myself.


I'm just collaborating with one of my friends for a track on this electronica album he's working on.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah yeha, my friend made some traxx with fruity loops and they all sounded like assss


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> ah yeha, my friend made some traxx with fruity loops and they all sounded like assss




I hate that program  I'm glad I tried it before I spent money on it cause what a waste of dough would that have been


----------



## Leon

at this rate, it's going to take you guys over a year to get this thread up over 100k posts.

Chris, can you disable automerge for this one thread? 

actually, here's the math...

841 is 0.841% of 100k. 841 posts in 4 days seems like a lot, but that's about 200 posts per day. at that rate, it will take 500 days to reach 100,000.


----------



## D-EJ915

gonna take foreva


we should hire some people to post on here


----------



## Nik

Maybe we can get the forum bots to spam the fuck out of this thread... Shut-The-Fuck-Up-O-Bot, where art thou?


----------



## Buzz762

Nik said:


> I hate that program  I'm glad I tried it before I spent money on it cause what a waste of dough would that have been



Really? I'm finding it quite useful, although I am doing some of the work in ACID Pro as well.


----------



## D-EJ915

"el-spam-o-bot"


----------



## Chris

Leon said:


> at this rate, it's going to take you guys over a year to get this thread up over 100k posts.
> 
> Chris, can you disable automerge for this one thread?
> 
> actually, here's the math...
> 
> 841 is 0.841% of 100k. 841 posts in 4 days seems like a lot, but that's about 200 posts per day. at that rate, it will take 500 days to reach 100,000.



Neg.


----------



## Nik

I think this is a devious plan by Chris to contain all of the spamming bullshit that happens in the Off-Topic forum into a single thread for the next 2 years


----------



## Naren

I expected you guys'd at least be at page 100 by now. This is ridiculous.

And, with all the talk of hamburgers, I'm starvin'...


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I expected you guys'd at least be at page 100 by now. This is ridiculous.
> 
> And, with all the talk of hamburgers, I'm starvin'...


lmao, I just ate some twix


----------



## Leon

two for me, none for you!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck that!

I had a king-size, bitch!


----------



## Buzz762

Leon said:


> at this rate, it's going to take you guys over a year to get this thread up over 100k posts.
> 
> Chris, can you disable automerge for this one thread?
> 
> actually, here's the math...
> 
> 841 is 0.841% of 100k. 841 posts in 4 days seems like a lot, but that's about 200 posts per day. at that rate, it will take 500 days to reach 100,000.



Sounds like a challenge to me!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> lmao, I just ate some twix



 you bitch.


----------



## D-EJ915

DAJUGGANOT|!!


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me!



That's why we need to step up the random posting in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> you bitch.


hey now...


----------



## Naren

Hey now, you're a rockstar, get your game on. Get paid.

[action=Naren]hates that song.[/action]


----------



## Buzz762

Smashmouth... I actually have Fush Yu Mang on my desk right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man that shit sucks


----------



## Naren

Sure does. Sucks quite a bit in fact.


----------



## OzzyC

indeed!


----------



## Rick

Get rid of that shit.


----------



## Naren

What shit?

The CD?


----------



## D-EJ915

yep, digital cameras are teh fun...


----------



## Naren

teh? Wazzat meeen?????


----------



## D-EJ915

geh teh meh yeh beh nezzeh!


----------



## Naren

An optomotrist should play a trick on a patient, using that.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

That's a funny eye chart.


----------



## ibzrg1570

i think that for every post i make in here, i'm going to post twice in a music-related thread so that i keep my post-count going up. so i guess i'm not going to be spamming this thread as often.


----------



## D-EJ915

ibzrg1570 said:


> i think that for every post i make in here, i'm going to post twice in a music-related thread so that i keep my post-count going up. so i guess i'm not going to be spamming this thread as often.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

whozzzzatttttta-tat-tat?


----------



## D-EJ915

I was just reading about people arguing over whether boys wearing girls clothes is wrong, lmao, those people are morons


----------



## Leon

goo


----------



## OzzyC

Leon said:


> goo


..gle


----------



## Leon

gooo


----------



## D-EJ915

pole


----------



## Leon

goooo


----------



## D-EJ915

on you...


----------



## Leon

...and i'm all goo'ed out for now


----------



## Naren

Then let's get some ol' school gooing going on in heeeyah... yeah!


----------



## Buzz762

I have a desire to learn Russian. Partially because I need to learn another language, and partially because I'd like to know what the fuck some of these Russian chicks are singing about.


----------



## Naren

What Russian chicks?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

the ones over there...


----------



## Naren

In the trees?


----------



## Alpo

Red Right Hand

Take a litle walk to the edge of town
Go across the tracks
Where the viaduct looms,
like a bird of doom
As it shifts and cracks
Where secrets lie in the border fires,
in the humming wires
Hey man, you know
you're never coming back
Past the square, past the bridge,
past the mills, past the stacks
On a gathering storm comes
a tall handsome man
In a dusty black coat with
a red right hand

He'll wrap you in his arms,
tell you that you've been a good boy
He'll rekindle all the dreams
it took you a lifetime to destroy
He'll reach deep into the hole,
heal your shrinking soul
Hey buddy, you know you're
never ever coming back
He's a god, he's a man,
he's a ghost, he's a guru
They're whispering his name
through this disappearing land
But hidden in his coat
is a red right hand

You ain't got no money?
He'll get you some
You ain't got no car? He'll get you one
You ain't got no self-respect,
you feel like an insect
Well don't you worry buddy,
cause here he comes
Through the ghettos and the barrio
and the bowery and the slum
A shadow is cast wherever he stands
Stacks of green paper in his
red right hand

You'll see him in your nightmares,
you'll see him in your dreams
He'll appear out of nowhere but
he ain't what he seems
You'll see him in your head,
on the TV screen
And hey buddy, I'm warning
you to turn it off
He's a ghost, he's a god,
he's a man, he's a guru
You're one microscopic cog
in his catastrophic plan
Designed and directed by
his red right hand


Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

tempting you wanting you with their beutiful bodies


----------



## zimbloth

The shopkeeper and his son were a whole other story. I had to beat them to death with their own shoes


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ waynes world


----------



## Naren

steve's world


----------



## D-EJ915

world's steve


----------



## Naren

steve is world.


----------



## Alpo

Is world Steve?


----------



## D-EJ915

STEVE GOD OWNAGE!!


----------



## Naren

... of doom...


----------



## Sebastian

NOOO... what will we do now ?


----------



## Naren

About what?


----------



## Sebastian

nothing.. i thought someone will write something... still this is a spam topic isnt it ?


----------



## Alpo

No. This is a serious discussion. 













































Wobble


----------



## Naren

Yes. It is a serious discussion... about spam.


----------



## Alpo

I just wrote a beautiful poem in Finnish. Tell me what you think.

Kukka kaunis kedon
Kuihtui talven tullen
Uneen sai myös pedon
Talvi hiljainen


----------



## Naren

I think you should replace the word "pedon" with the word "verilöyly."


----------



## Alpo

I don't think a bloodbath can sleep


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

STOR FETTE HENGANDE BALLE!


It's the only phrase I know in Swedish, and it's probably not spelled right


----------



## Sebastian

What does it mean ?


----------



## HighGain510

Do you know how many gorgeous women live in Sweden? I don't, but I would love to spend a couple weeks visiting clubs in that area!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> What does it mean ?



Something along the lines of "Big floppy donkey dick". I got a Swedish friend to translate it for me after I saw the South Park movie.


----------



## Sebastian

.... Well... recently someone told me some swedish word.. but i dont remember it...


----------



## Seedawakener

helllo


----------



## playstopause

I see the "big" 1000 coming in from a distance.

We'll just have to multiply it by a hundred after that...


----------



## Seedawakener

yup... it took like a week to get us to a thousnad. so Im guessing this will take at least 2 years for us.


----------



## Desecrated

Seedawakener said:


> yup... it took like a week to get us to a thousnad. so Im guessing this will take at least 2 years for us.



Finaly, I now have a purpose in life.


----------



## Alpo

Jag spelar gitarr.

I be language genius


----------



## Seedawakener

Jag funderar på att göra det samma.


----------



## Mr. S

nearly at a thousand, well done guys


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Poo.


----------



## Alpo

kakka


----------



## Seedawakener

bajs


----------



## Nik

lallla


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Blah.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, this is rapidly decreasing in popularity...


----------



## Seedawakener

indeed it is.


----------



## playstopause

Are we even gonna make it to 1000?




Suspense.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Seedawakener

kloogi... this is going to take FORE-FUCKING-EVER... I dont even think Ill be active here when it hits 100 000... :S


----------



## D-EJ915

CORPSEFUCKER!


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Buzz762

Hooray for hot sauce.


----------



## Seedawakener

sexy.


----------



## Invader

rölölöö


----------



## D-EJ915

quintuple penetration


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> quintuple penetration


Seen that in a video once....

Chick's crotch was like a canyon.


----------



## D-EJ915

ewwww


----------



## Seedawakener

sexy again... necrophilia is awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915

pedophilia?


----------



## distressed_romeo

We didn't fall from heaven...we didn't fall for you...


----------



## D-EJ915

eromania?


----------



## Seedawakener

D-EJ915 said:


> pedophilia?



thats just disgusting.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Excuse me but can I be you for a while...


----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## D-EJ915

Yay for ... the internet!


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> Yay for ... the internet!



 I'd hate life if I couldn't get on here all day at work. That's literally all I do...SS.org and frickin myspace.....I should get a better job.


----------



## distressed_romeo

We are the nothing grating against the norm...


----------



## D-EJ915

the internet is your god


----------



## Buzz762

Ass n titties are my gods.


----------



## Pauly

IT'S NEARLY CATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## Buzz762

That scrubs musical show tonight was not that great.


----------



## D-EJ915

I want me some new ESPs


----------



## distressed_romeo

The cobra so eloquently glints...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ouchies


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I don't think a bloodbath can sleep



You thought wrong... dead wrong.



Seedawakener said:


> thats just disgusting.



And necrophilia isn't?


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, really.


----------



## Buzz762

Quote from my friend about aforeposted picture:

Aw, that's a bitch.


----------



## D-EJ915

necropedophilia


----------



## Nik

Still not even 100 pages. Jeez you guys suck at post-whoring 


That second soccer picture make me squirm.


----------



## Naren

These guys totally suck at post-whoring.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> These guys totally suck at post-whoring.




Yup they sure do.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren stfu you guys can't compare to my post whoring skill


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> These guys totally suck at post-whoring.



Yup they sure do.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahahaha

the neck pickup on my bari is like a fuckin bass


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> Yup they sure do.



You know it.


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> mwahahahaha
> 
> the neck pickup on my bari is like a fuckin bass



Now that's a great pick up.


----------



## Naren

Hey, that's a free pickup.


----------



## playstopause

Five free pick ups


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck that pickup!


----------



## playstopause

oh well it happens


----------



## D-EJ915

SUCK THIS YOU SHITFUCKER!!! MWAYAHAHAHA!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Alphabetical Jamaican bologna launching gauss cannons.


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun


gauss cannons ftw!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Spoongirl

I'm so bored.


----------



## D-EJ915

Spoongirl said:


> I'm so bored.


same here, I'm goin to my friends in a few to watch a movie, lol


----------



## Spoongirl

I'm going uhmm... ahmm... nowhere...  



chat anyone?


----------



## D-EJ915

well at least you look good in that picture, heh


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> You know it.



I sure do.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Spoongirl




----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> I sure do.



And you are fully aware of that fact.



Spoongirl said:


>



Son Gokuu----

The Matrix .gif in your signature is hilarious by the way.


----------



## rummy

I want that RG550


----------



## Buzz762

Posts seem to have slowed down here....


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> And you are fully aware of that fact.



That I sure am.


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> That I sure am.



And you would be willing to kill to prevent anyone from shaking your assuredness.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> And you would be willing to kill to prevent anyone from shaking your assuredness.




tr00 dat.














I got nothing


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> tr00 dat.



So willing to kill, in fact, that you would massacre the population of a small village in Southeastern Congo.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> So willing to kill, in fact, that you would massacre the population of a small village in Southeastern Congo.



liek w0rd yo.











Next post gets to 100 pages!


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> liek w0rd yo.



And you don't even feel guilty...


----------



## Alpo

100 pages


----------



## Naren

but still not 1000 posts...


----------



## Buzz762

But we are getting close


----------



## Naren

yep. soon we will be 1/100th of the way there.


----------



## Buzz762

Every little bit counts


----------



## Naren

Are you fuckin' serious?!?!??!?!!!??!?!


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## HotRodded7321

998


----------



## Naren

999


----------



## HotRodded7321

HAHAHAHAHA 1000 is MINE!!!!!!!!!! CHUSSSSSSS!


----------



## Naren

Sorry, son, but this is the 100k reply contest, not the 1k reply contest.


----------



## Alpo

Post 1002 is MINE! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Naren

For a limited time only, I'm giving up post 1004 to whoever wants it.


----------



## Alpo

ME!!! ME!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananamonana

snakes on a plane actually has a story...still fucking sucked though, gayest movie ever


----------



## Naren

It was a pretty gay movie. I never really got what all the hype was about.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> It was a pretty gay movie. I never really got what all the hype was about.


lol, the hype was about how terrible it was going to be 

I never expected that fucking douchebag foreign guy to get owned by some python or something though  that was totally unexpected.


----------



## Mr. S

i thought it was fun, but i defenatly knew it was hyped to hell i just took it for what it was.. a B-movie


----------



## Naren

I didn't expect anything out of it. Well, I did expect that it was going to be a comedy, which it wasn't... I mean, how can you have a title like that and not be a comedy?


----------



## Alpo

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sebastian

I wonder who will have the post 7777....


----------



## Alpo

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I've run out of shit to say...


----------



## Mr. S

yay, namm is here.... now my bank balance is scared


----------



## XEN

Jesus said unto them, "Who do you say that I am?"

And they replied, "You are the eschatological manifestation of the ground of our being, the kerygma in which we find ultimate meaning in our interpersonal relationships."

And Jesus said, "What?"


----------



## Alpo

Me mad!


----------



## Naren

You can do music, you?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Doo dee doo da doo doo doo!

....Sort of.


----------



## iumentum

Wish I could go to NAMM this year, but Norway is soooooooo friggin far away


----------



## Alpo

I just had a nap


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I wish I could take a nap.


----------



## Seedawakener

yey, we passed a thousand... yippi!!!


----------



## Spoongirl




----------



## KillMAH

Dese Nuts!


----------



## Alpo

Break like the wind!


----------



## Seedawakener

cookies


----------



## playstopause

Yes!!!!!! We made it up to a 1000!!!!!

Is this over now?




oh no, wait....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Now take this and multiply it by 100.


----------



## Rick

Man, I need some sleep.


----------



## playstopause

^

need some sleep.


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> bananamonana
> 
> snakes on a plane actually has a story...still fucking sucked though, gayest movie ever



Far better than "Snakes on a Train"


You think I'm joking? Seriously. I feel as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were silenced.


----------



## Rick

Buzz762 said:


> Far better than "Snakes on a Train"
> 
> 
> You think I'm joking? Seriously. I feel as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were silenced.



There's a vid on myspace of Goats on a Boat. I kid you not.


----------



## Seedawakener

harry potter


----------



## playstopause

zzz


----------



## Alpo

Post


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you guys


----------



## Alpo

Fuck you guy


----------



## Desecrated

can I fuck any guy ?


----------



## Alpo

You can fuck that guy, and that guy but not that guy. Oh and you don't wanna fuck that guy.


----------



## D-EJ915

you sick fucks


----------



## Rick

"Oh, that little guy? I wouldn't worry about that little guy."


----------



## D-EJ915

new page, yay!


----------



## Sebastian

Yeeey  now... we have to have 10 times more pages...


----------



## Seedawakener

fuck.


----------



## Sebastian

only 8955 Posts left


----------



## D-EJ915

no man, this is to 100,000...not 10,000.


----------



## Sebastian

LOL Right...


----------



## Seedawakener

someone who is posting on this thread will probably die before we get to 100 000...


----------



## Spoongirl

^ True


----------



## Rick

Here's hoping Sebastian gets his COW before 100,000.


----------



## Sebastian

We'll see !!!


----------



## playstopause

Seedawakener said:


> someone who is posting on this thread will probably die before we get to 100 000...



Or the end of the world will happen before.


----------



## Sebastian

So while everyone is posting here... Tell us what are you doing,watching,listening now...
I'm watching the Dean live from NAMM webcast...


----------



## Buzz762

Pondering whether or not the pope actually does shit in the woods.


----------



## Rick

At the office trying to stay awake.


----------



## D-EJ915

MORE POSTAGE!!


----------



## Sebastian

We should make triple posts .. etc. to get fast to 100,000


----------



## D-EJ915

FIREWIND!


----------



## Sebastian

<Puts the fire out with a bucket of water>


----------



## D-EJ915

must win...


----------



## Kotex

Good luck dudes.


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> must win...



Over my dead body!


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo!


----------



## Seedawakener

aaaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

baritones ftw


----------



## Seedawakener

yeah! But my hellraiser isnt really a baritone... almost though.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha


----------



## Metal Ken

know whats hilarious? You guys are only 1.1% of the way there.


----------



## D-EJ915

Metal Ken said:


> know whats hilarious? You guys are only 1.1% of the way there.


you know it.


----------



## Shikaru

^^


----------



## Buzz762

Neither one of those chicks looks to be my type, but I'd hit both of 'em.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

that one's pretty funny


----------



## playstopause

keep 'em comin'


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> keep 'em comin'


that's what the everlasting-boner is for


----------



## playstopause

That's right.










that blonde one is blowing me a kiss... lovin it... altough i'm more of a "1072" guy


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Kotex

The girl with the "Hottie" on her shoes, was indeed a hottie.


*saved as*


----------



## HotRodded7321

well, maybe she's not that hot....but this one is....


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


>


FUCK THAT!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Oh god....not the bacon cheeseburger again.....


----------



## D-EJ915

bacon is the shizznizzle dude


----------



## HotRodded7321

Oh I know....the picture's just funny as hell.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Older pic I just found...from a few months ago....just realized something though....I like everything in pairs, hahahaha! (Each one is tuned differently)

Since this was taken, numbers 4 and 7 have gone bye bye....but that's okay...because the next group shot will have my 8 string in it


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Bacon makes everything better.


This man knows what he's talking about 






those guys agree too

camo shorts FTW!


----------



## Rick

That's a nice little collection, bro. I'll have to make a drive out there sometime.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yeah, I like my Cort KX1 out of all the 6's though...#6 in the pic...That guitar sounds BEAUTIFUL with H4's in it. Pretty soon it might be the only 6 string I have, lol...but I'll never get rid of it, that's for damn sure.


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been wanting to check out those new Cort EVLs, they look pretty sick.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yep...me in the middle 

Corts are hard to find in the US....my buddy got mine while he was in Korea then I just bought em from him over here, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> I've been wanting to check out those new Cort EVLs, they look pretty sick.



Cute girls. ^ 

Alot of cute girls in this thread actually, especially the pics you've been posting.


----------



## HotRodded7321

This is what's been keeping me from buying guitars lately... 

Women.  That's ok though...GOD couldn't haved stopped me from buying that Ibby 8, hahaha. I'm still dealing with the consequences of that one.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Damn...I guess us guitar players really do get chicks....hehehe.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Wish I had one of the above tonight....I'm bored as hell right now....everyone's back in TX and AZ....bastards...I'm up here in Tacoma freezin my ass off.


----------



## D-EJ915

NSFW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=&v=wCkFRxJJHkc

wtf


----------



## iumentum

It's pretty cold here in Norway too...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Hotties.....I miss em. WA just ain't got it like TX and AZ do. hehe


----------



## Alpo

Again with the photobucket pics?


----------



## HotRodded7321

Alpo said:


> Again with the photobucket pics?



He's got lots, lol


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

HotRodded7321 said:


> Older pic I just found...from a few months ago....just realized something though....I like everything in pairs, hahahaha! (Each one is tuned differently)
> 
> Since this was taken, numbers 4 and 7 have gone bye bye....but that's okay...because the next group shot will have my 8 string in it



Nice collection. 



HotRodded7321 said:


> He's got lots, lol



I don't think anyone in the world has as many as Jeff does. Quite a few cuties in there, but a lot of "myspace" junior high and high school girls mixed in there...


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, I should upload more guitar pics, I could easily break 4,000.






I found an ignitor some guy has or whatever that you guys seem to love http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l142/duncanwilder/?action=view&current=IMG_0072.jpg


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, I should upload more guitar pics, I could easily break 4,000.



Fuck it....go for it


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> Fuck it....go for it


hahaha fuck that, it'd take forever 






aww teh kitty!! <33


----------



## HotRodded7321

KEEEEEEEEKKEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  

That cat's got some scary ass eyes!


----------



## D-EJ915

dude that cat ish teh pwn


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> aww teh kitty!! <33



"I will bring you down!"


----------



## D-EJ915

lol this pic rules


----------



## HotRodded7321

dude....I gotta come hang out with you sometime....seriously.


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck this one is weird looking






You Ibanez noobs will love this:

Total Pictures and Videos: 1527


----------



## Alpo

That is no orchorn!


----------



## Seedawakener

biscuit


----------



## Alpo

Polly wants a cracker!


----------



## Mr. S

woo, post number... god i just dont care


----------



## Alpo

I wonder what the Internet tastes like?


----------



## Mr. S

mabye like pie... im making pie... i wonder if it tastes like internet


----------



## Alpo

I doubt it. I think the internet would taste like naked people. With a dash of half-naked people.


----------



## Sebastian

Well... evertything tastes like Chicken

Well .. maybe not everything


----------



## Alpo

Does a sunflower taste like chicken?


----------



## Seedawakener

I like chicken.

yeah... chicken.


----------



## Alpo

I feel like chicken tonight! Chicken tonight! Chicken tonight!


----------



## Desecrated

Im a vegan so I will cast one vote on that the internet tastes like tofu.-


----------



## D-EJ915

bacon is the shit


----------



## bostjan

The internet tastes like email.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww man, I hate email, speaking of which, some douchebags outbid me on something, oh well, lol


----------



## Seedawakener

aaa


----------



## Desecrated

bbb

ccc


----------



## Alpo

Bacon your sausage, boy! Butter your bacon!


----------



## Buzz762

Women annoy me.


----------



## Alpo

People annoy me.


----------



## Nik

This thread annoys me.

And yet I can't resist posting... ?


----------



## Buzz762

This thread brings out the postwhore in us all... even if we don't actually get credit for it.


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> This thread annoys me.
> 
> And yet I can't resist posting... ?



a connundrum (sp?) so man can solve...


----------



## Nik

You know what? I don't think this thread will ever reach the 100k mark. I think people will get bored with it pretty fast. I know I already am


----------



## Alpo

Posting annoys me.


----------



## XEN

I refuse to post in this thread. Not gonna happen. Nope, not me.


----------



## Alpo

Stress: 
Forces from the outside world impinging on the individual. Stress is a normal part of life that can help us learn and grow. Conversely, stress can cause us significant problems.


----------



## OzzyC

urklvt said:


> I refuse to post in this thread. Not gonna happen. Nope, not me.



i know i never will


----------



## Alpo

I have yet to post once in this sorry excuse for a thread.


----------



## Buzz762

You are just imagining this post.


----------



## Alpo

No, you are!


----------



## Seedawakener

This site will probably not exist when the 100 000 mark should have been crossed.


----------



## Buzz762

I just sneezed while gargling some Listerene. What a mess!


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> This thread brings out the postwhore in us all... even if we don't actually get credit for it.


lol, look at the "top posters" in the drop-down menu thing on the top right.


----------



## Nik

lol Good job Jeff.

I think this is the first time I've ever been on that list : /


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah...


----------



## Buzz762

98844 to go!


----------



## Seedawakener

Wow, Im on it too! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Buzz762

Hahahha, Just made it on.


----------



## Seedawakener

this is a historical moment for me.


----------



## D-EJ915

Seedawakener said:


> Wow, Im on it too! AWESOME!!!


lol congrats


----------



## Nik




----------



## Seedawakener

thank you... thank you... (crowd is completely quiet) oh, thank you... thank you... and thank you... (crowd is still quiet)...... thank you... thank you...


What show is that?


----------



## Scott

Family Guy.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhh


----------



## Seedawakener

CORRECT. Adam west pwns.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha I guess he does, lol

interesting pic?:


----------



## Seedawakener

yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrooww


----------



## Seedawakener

qué?


----------



## Kotex

Dude, That girl with the straws in her mouth has a freakishly small thumb. *Shudders*


----------



## D-EJ915

wha?


----------



## Seedawakener

k3k


----------



## D-EJ915

Kotex said:


> Dude, That girl with the straws in her mouth has a freakishly small thumb. *Shudders*


hahaha holy shit, you're right o__O;;


----------



## Seedawakener

haha, yeah. shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww....


----------



## Seedawakener

so whats happening? I, myself have been home all day infront of my computer and Im bored like hell... Though its 11. 20 pm over here now.


----------



## Buzz762

¿Dónde está la Biblioteca?


----------



## D-EJ915

SHOWER TIME!!


----------



## Rick

Eating a wonderful cheesesteak at Texadelphia. Just finished band practice.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm currently waiting for my buddy to get home from his girlfriend's so we can do some jamming to see if there's any sort of possibility of a project forming from it.


----------



## D-EJ915

jamming is always fun...unless your timing is off, lol. My friend and I played "My Curse" together the other day, took us a few goes to get the timing down 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEeltcdnns

dave is awesome


----------



## Buzz762

That video is so kick ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah it is


----------



## Buzz762

Moon is getting annoying though.


----------



## Kotex

Um, I'm just practicing and then ocasionally checking the site. That's it. I need a job. I'm almost out of money. I think I'm gonna' start whoring myself.


----------



## D-EJ915

new EVH stuff...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gz7GVMUQg


----------



## Seedawakener

HAVE TO SLEEP...


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy sleepy

apparently there's new masterplan coming out... <3


----------



## bostjan

Mi aerodeslizador esta lleno de anguillas!


----------



## Buzz762

¿Cuál es una anguila? 



And speaking of random outbursts in Spanish...

¡Hay un pollo en los pantalones de tu madre!


----------



## D-EJ915

This looks awesome


----------



## ibzrg1570

wtf i don't sign on for two days and we're not even at 1500?! pathetic.

continuing on with random spanish...AY PUTA! (learned that from ESL kids)

te quiero (learned that from spanish channel)

largate! (also learned from spanish channel)


----------



## D-EJ915

stfu noob


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> This looks awesome



It's missing 2 strings.


*Since the release of the Ibanez 8-string, Nik can now be twice as arrogant.


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Buzz762

God dammnit Jeff! You're really aggravating my recent outbreak of GAS!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, j00 shall b0w t0 m3


----------



## Alpo

Top of the morning to ye!


----------



## Nik

As I said, I don't think we'll ever make it to 100k.

Although Jeff seems to really be putting in the effort


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, if we didn't have any automerging we'd be at 100k already, lol.

yay for recently submitted pics thing...


----------



## Alpo

Me go toilet now


----------



## D-EJ915

aww didn't get the new page


----------



## omentremor

hey yall
opeth listening


----------



## D-EJ915

BeForU ... FTW!!


----------



## David

1,000,000 daaaamn! that sounds tight

I need to find time to come here more again...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, totally


----------



## Alpo

I'm playing bass now.


----------



## D-EJ915

awesome, Antestor is playing through my stereo


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Good for the Heart

A man had a terrible passion for baked beans, but they always had a somewhat lively effect on him. After he met the woman of 
his dreams, he made the supreme sacrifice and gave them up; he couldn't imagine subjecting his new wife to his beastly 
emissions.

On his birthday, his car broke down, so he called his wife and told her he'd have to walk home. He walked past a cafe and 
the wonderful aroma of baked beans overwhelmed him. Since he was still a couple of miles from home, he figured he could 
indulge, and then walk off any ill effects. So he had three extra-large helpings of beans, and he "put- putted" all the way 
home. 

His wife met him at the door and seemed somewhat excited. She exclaimed, "Darling, I have the most wonderful surprise for 
you for dinner tonight!" 

She blindfolded him, and led him to his chair at the head of the table, making him promise not to peek. At this point, 
he was beginning to feel another one coming on. Just as she was about to remove the blindfold, the telephone rang and she 
went to answer it. 

While she was gone, he seized the opportunity. He shifted his weight to one leg and let go. It was not only loud, but ripe 
as a rotten egg. He gasped and felt for his napkin and fanned the air about him. He had just started to feel better, when 
another urge came on. This one sounded like a diesel engine revving, and smelled worse. He tried flapping his arms, to 
clear the air. But another one snuck out, and the windows rattled, the dishes on the table shook, and a minute later, the 
flowers on the table were dead. 

When he heard his wife ending her conversation, he neatly laid his napkin on his lap and folded his hands on top of it. He 
was the picture of innocence when she walked in. 

Apologizing for taking so long, she asked if he had peeked at the dinner. He assured her he had not, so she removed the 
blindfold and yelled, "Surprise!!!" 

To his shock and horror, there were twelve dinner guests seated around the table for his surprise birthday party.


----------



## D-EJ915

looking at random people's pics is fun


----------



## Hellbound

I can't sleep tonight. The Saints play the most important game ever tomorrow and if they win they go to the superbowl!!! I'm a New Orleans native so this means alot to all of us down here in the south I'm not much of a football fan like most people around here but man this one has me excited. Who dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints!! right on.


----------



## Desecrated

godmorning


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Alpo

Bass is fun!


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed.


----------



## Alpo

smiling politely


----------



## Buzz762

If it itches, scratch it.


----------



## Seedawakener

morning bitches.


----------



## Alpo

Now I'm playing guitar.


----------



## Seedawakener

Im gonna do the same.


----------



## Alpo

Just practicing picking


----------



## Seedawakener

Im trying to come up with some new riffs.


----------



## Alpo

I might do that tomorrow. I'm not really in the mood for anything creative today.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I figured out that playing octaves in G can be really fun instead of power chords...it's pretty heavy when done right, actually. hmm. interesting. I think I'll fire the bassist first thing in the morning 

I wonder how they'll sound in F# !?


----------



## Seedawakener

? uhm... ok.


----------



## Sebastian

I just started to learn FLOODS - by PANTERA ... 
Aesome song...

Oh.. no more... LETS GET THAT 100K FAST

WHO IS WITH ME ?

Like.. the post count doesnot rise.. so fuck it.. lets get this 100k.. before i get my C.O.W.7 

EDIT :*WTF ?* I thought like in the rules *"Post-whore at will"*


----------



## Alpo

B I N G O and Bingo was his name-o


----------



## Desecrated

I just did some chordanalysing on some scores.


----------



## Sebastian

Listening to some FEAR FACTORY


----------



## Alpo

James Dean


----------



## Seedawakener

Playing zelda: twilight princess.


----------



## Desecrated

playing chess online


----------



## Alpo

I should play through ocarina of time again.


----------



## Seedawakener

You should play majoras mask again! 









and ocarina...


----------



## Sebastian

*SLAYER*   
Still Reigning ...


----------



## playstopause

One two three six


----------



## Alpo

I am going to play ocarina then majoras mask. Then maybe a link to the past.


----------



## Seedawakener

A link to the past... <3 the best zelda imo. I love that game.


----------



## Alpo

I prefer OoT, but they're all great.


----------



## D-EJ915

haven't played that one...just ocarina <3, I need to get that...


----------



## Buzz762

I haven't played Majora's Mask. I didn't ever have the money to buy it.


----------



## Scott

I need an xbox 360 game. I'm jumpin in the shower, and when I get out, I expect some recommendations.


----------



## Spoongirl

you need to go out and take a walk


----------



## Buzz762

That may be a good idea if it weren't below freezing outside.


----------



## Alpo

It's 10 at night and it's -12*c outside. Twin Peaks comes on in 25 minutes. There's no way in hell I'm going out.


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate gross weather


----------



## Alpo

This winter has been pretty warm so far. At this time last year we had like -25*c and an insanely cold wind blowing from Siberia My face was literally deformed when I had been outside.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww man, that's harsh


----------



## Alpo

It made me appreciate the finer things in life, like long underpants.


----------



## D-EJ915

Luna Sea ftw


----------



## Seedawakener

A link to the past is for snes.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x7xWDgeJcPM


----------



## technomancer

Computerize God - its the new religion


----------



## D-EJ915

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_c4YNpbXtyI


----------



## technomancer

Program the brain - not the heartbeat


----------



## D-EJ915

frost like ashes


----------



## Seedawakener

g'night people.


----------



## Spoongirl

good night? xD here it's 7pm o clock


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I've lost me job


----------



## technomancer

Onward all you crystal soldiers



mefrommiddleearth said:


> I've lost me job



That sucks


----------



## D-EJ915

:/


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

technomancer said:


> Onward all you crystal soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks



not really it was just a summer job till I headed of to uni and it was from 2:30 till 10:30 at night so I didn't get to see any half decent tv
the machine I was working on was a piece of shit and it was basically stacking wood (for minimum wage) so fuck 'em


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish I had a job...kind of...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

ah well back to student job search for me


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun, dude


----------



## technomancer

Touch tomorrow - energize


----------



## D-EJ915

The Race of Standing Still \m/


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

hmm only really cleaning avalible on sjs temporary work sucks.

SOO here's a joke
An office manager at Wal-Mart was given the task of hiring an individual to fill a job opening. After sorting through a stack
of resumes he found four people who were equally qualified. He decided to call the four in and ask them only one question. 
Their answer would determine which of them would get the job. 

The day came and as the four sat around the conference room table the interviewer asked, "What is the fastest thing you know 
of?" 

Acknowledging the first man on his right, the man replied, "A THOUGHT." It just pops into your head. There's no warning that
it's on the way; it's just there. A thought is the fastest thing I know of." 

"That's very good!" replied the interviewer. "And now you sir?" he asked the second man. 

"Hmm.... let me see. A blink! It comes and goes and you don't know that it ever happened. A BLINK is the fastest thing I know 
of." 

"Excellent!" said the interviewer. "The blink of an eye, that's a very popular cliche for speed." 

He then turned to the third man who was contemplating his reply. 

"Well, out at my dad's ranch, you step out of the house and on the wall there's a light switch. When you flip that switch, 
way out across the pasture the light in the barn comes on in less than an instant. Yep, TURNING ON A LIGHT is the fastest 
thing I can think of." 

The interviewer was very impressed with the third answer and thought he had found his man. "It's hard to beat the speed of 
light," he said. 

Turning to Bubba, the fourth and final man, the interviewer posed the same question. Old Bubba replied, "After hearing the 
three previous answers. It's obvious to me that the fastest thing known is DIARRHEA." 

"WHAT!?" said the interviewer, stunned by the response. 

"Oh I can explain." said Old Bubba. "You see the other day I wasn't feeling so good, and I ran for the bathroom, but, 
before I could THINK, BLINK, or TURN ON THE LIGHT, I had already s'hit in my pants." 

Old Bubba is now the new greeter at a Wal-Mart near you!


----------



## D-EJ915

kinda cold


----------



## Nik

mefrommiddleearth said:


> hmm only really cleaning avalible on sjs temporary work sucks.
> 
> SOO here's a joke
> An office manager at Wal-Mart was given the task of hiring an individual to fill a job opening. After sorting through a stack
> of resumes he found four people who were equally qualified. He decided to call the four in and ask them only one question.
> Their answer would determine which of them would get the job.
> 
> The day came and as the four sat around the conference room table the interviewer asked, "What is the fastest thing you know
> of?"
> 
> Acknowledging the first man on his right, the man replied, "A THOUGHT." It just pops into your head. There's no warning that
> it's on the way; it's just there. A thought is the fastest thing I know of."
> 
> "That's very good!" replied the interviewer. "And now you sir?" he asked the second man.
> 
> "Hmm.... let me see. A blink! It comes and goes and you don't know that it ever happened. A BLINK is the fastest thing I know
> of."
> 
> "Excellent!" said the interviewer. "The blink of an eye, that's a very popular cliche for speed."
> 
> He then turned to the third man who was contemplating his reply.
> 
> "Well, out at my dad's ranch, you step out of the house and on the wall there's a light switch. When you flip that switch,
> way out across the pasture the light in the barn comes on in less than an instant. Yep, TURNING ON A LIGHT is the fastest
> thing I can think of."
> 
> The interviewer was very impressed with the third answer and thought he had found his man. "It's hard to beat the speed of
> light," he said.
> 
> Turning to Bubba, the fourth and final man, the interviewer posed the same question. Old Bubba replied, "After hearing the
> three previous answers. It's obvious to me that the fastest thing known is DIARRHEA."
> 
> "WHAT!?" said the interviewer, stunned by the response.
> 
> "Oh I can explain." said Old Bubba. "You see the other day I wasn't feeling so good, and I ran for the bathroom, but,
> before I could THINK, BLINK, or TURN ON THE LIGHT, I had already s'hit in my pants."
> 
> Old Bubba is now the new greeter at a Wal-Mart near you!



Wow, I actually just now read all that


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm listening to a test of 24 eminence speakers, howabout that!


----------



## god_puppet

'You're plucked to the mass
Parched with thirst for the wicked
Sick liaisons raised this monumental mark
The sun sets forever over Blackwater park'  

Just listening 2 some Opeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

My cat's name is Zak.


----------



## D-EJ915

cats FTW!!


----------



## Shikaru

I want a cat.


----------



## OzzyC

Opeth FTW!


----------



## Pauly

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## johnw

Rusty Cooley's Signature model is awesome!


----------



## technomancer

Digital dreams


----------



## D-EJ915

PHYS-2102-002


----------



## technomancer

And you're the next correction


----------



## Rick

Man, I love my laptop.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hey there you, way out there in the distance...


----------



## playstopause

a thousand two hundred and eighty-four reasons to go to bed.


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> a thousand two hundred and eighty-four reasons to go to bed.



1) to sleep


----------



## technomancer

Man's a mistake so we'll fix it, yeah


----------



## Buzz762

Life's a bitch.


Seriously, it's fucking depressing.


----------



## Naren

Oh yeah?


----------



## Alpo

Good morning!


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## Nik

Good day.


----------



## OzzyC

good night


----------



## Nik

Good job.


----------



## Naren

Good work.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Good beer.


----------



## Alpo

It's toilet time!


----------



## Nik

It's party time!


----------



## HotRodded7321

It's TIMMAY time!


----------



## Naren

It's SEXAY time!


----------



## Alpo

What have we become?


----------



## Scott

Comfortably Numb.


----------



## HotRodded7321

"I likea you......I likea sex....would you likea to make a sexy time?"


----------



## Naren

That's nasty.


----------



## Leon

Naren said:


> That's nasty.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Leon said:


>



 "Awwwwww that's naaaaaaaaaasty."


----------



## Naren

'Tis a funny show.


----------



## Alpo

I'm playing guitar.


----------



## Naren

Mmhm...


----------



## Alpo

yep yep.


----------



## Desecrated

Tonight I dreamt about browsing the sevenstring forum, I think I'm becoming a forum junkie,


----------



## Naren

I've never dreamt about that... I've dreamt about playing my guitars or getting a new guitar (or amp or effect pedal) or touring with my band, but not about the forum...


----------



## Alpo

I dreamt a couple of days ago that I had gotten another sevenstring, it was an ltd or a hellraiser. It was a fine guitar. Sounded great, and played well. It was probably my subconscious trying to tell me to get a Loomis sig.


----------



## Naren

I dreamt I had a UV777BK and it sounded awesome. I had another dream that I had an Explorer (don't think my dream confirmed whether it was a Gibson or ESP explorer). Then, there was a dream I had a long long time ago, where I had a 1000W rig.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, that uni-thong thing or whatever looks photoshopped on, which is the funny part


----------



## Buzz762

Okay, seriously.... what the fuck. This is like the 5th night in a row I've been waking up seriously dehydrated.


----------



## D-EJ915

I couldn't really fall asleep, went to bed at like 12 and got up at 3 having to piss..then couldn't fall back asleep, gaaay


----------



## metalking

i need mroe sleep, arnt you ment to get 8 hours at least?


----------



## D-EJ915

something like that, I got like 3


----------



## Sebastian

8 hours.... now i sleep... 5 maybe 6


----------



## Alpo

I usually sleep about 7-9 hours a day.


----------



## D-EJ915

you lucky bastards


----------



## omentremor

Listenin to Death - Sound of Perseverence


----------



## Alpo

Listening to my own crappy playing.


----------



## Naren

Watching Star Trek: Generations...


----------



## Shikaru

Naren said:


> Watching Star Trek: Generations...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I got my car stuck in a 2 foot snow drift in my driveway, took me an hour to shovel it out enough to back out of it.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Watching Star Trek: Generations...



Nerd.

Nah, just kidding. The original series is awesome. Kirk could kick Picards ass


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Nerd.
> 
> Nah, just kidding. The original series is awesome. Kirk could kick Picards ass



 I'm sure a lot of people would consider me a nerd. I don't look or act like one and I don't consider myself one. And most people looking at me wouldn't guess it, but eh, I can't argue, considering I work as a translator for a video game company in Tokyo (as well as quite a few other things generally considered nerdy such as a love for horror movies, LoTR, HP Lovecraft, etc.)...  

I prefer the Star Trek:TNG series over the original series. But I prefer the original series movies (Star Trek 1-6) over the TNG movies (Generations, First Contact, Insurrection, Nemesis). TNG is the only of the TV serieses that I actually like (never really liked the original series much, thought Deep Space 9 was boring, didn't care for Voyager either (although there were a few really cool Voyager episodes), and never even saw Enterprise). I think "Generations" is a pretty cool movie. Malcolm MacDowell is just so cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I never could get into Star Trek, and I like my fair share of geeky things.


----------



## Naren

^I prefer Star Wars myself (at least the original trilogy. I don't care much for the newer series, although they do have their merits), but I think the star trek movies are pretty cool, for the most part (some of them aren't so good. I thought "Nemesis" was insanely boring and I didn't care much for "Insurrection" either). My favorite Star Trek movie is IV: The Voyage Home... because it's like a comedy.


----------



## Alpo

I guess I'm kind of a nerd too. LoTR and fantasy in general, Edgar Allan Poe, prog rock/metal and video games (preferably with fantasy themes) to name just a few things. I don't look like a nerd, though.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I guess I'm kind of a nerd too. LoTR and fantasy in general, Edgar Allan Poe, prog rock/metal and video games (preferably with fantasy themes) to name just a few things. I don't look like a nerd, though.



Sounds like me. Video games, horror (edgar allen poe, lovecraft, movies), video games (mainly RPGs, but also FPSs, action, adventure, -- hell, just about anything), LotR and fantasy (I first read the Hobbit when I was 7 years old), comics (I used to be really into X-Men. Now I'm more into more adult-focused Japanese series like "Fist of The North Star"), etc.

I also look nothing like a nerd, which surprises a lot of people when they find out I'm into certain stuff.  This guy I work with who looks really cool and would fit more into the Japanese version of a "prep" said, "What the...? You're a nerd!" when I told him these certain video games that I really liked (because he had assumed I was one of the least nerdy people he knew just from the way I look and act) and I said, "Who are you to talk? You're the assistant coordinator for <the game he was working on>" I just like what I like. I don't care whether it's considered "cool" or "nerdy" or whatever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> Now I'm more into more adult-focused Japanese series like "Fist of The North Star"), etc.



I never could get into manga, which is a shame. I love anime, and I know manga series take it a lot further than anime, but I can not get used to reading that comic book style.


----------



## technomancer

Take a look at your own reflection


----------



## Makelele

I'm kind of like that too. I read books, play guitar and computer games, but I really don't look like a nerd (i wouldn't say I'm a nerd either), which may be because I play soccer and work out regularly.


----------



## technomancer

Right before your eyes


----------



## Seedawakener

Home from school.


----------



## technomancer

It turns to steel


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I never could get into manga, which is a shame. I love anime, and I know manga series take it a lot further than anime, but I can not get used to reading that comic book style.



I like both, but I actually prefer comics. There are a lot of series that are really really long and drawn out in their animation forms, but are very interesting, exciting, and get to the point fast in the comic book form. There was one comic series that I read through 10 volumes in a week (for a total of over 3,000 pages). I love both comics and animation (depending on the series or the work), but I generally find "manga" to be more interesting than the animation version of the same series. And, like you said, the comic series take it further than the animated series.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I'd definitely be considered a nerd...I love reading pretty much anything, horror films/books, comics (mostly DC stuff, as well as Spawn, Darkness, Gloomcookie, Sandman etc.) and manga (Model, Bizenghast, Hellsing, Tarot Cafe, Priest...), although I'm not a big gamer, so I guess that saves me from true nerd-dom...


----------



## technomancer

There's another side of heaven


----------



## Alpo

Listening to Division. Awesome stuff


----------



## Seedawakener

gloogi moogi.






gonna play some Twilight princess... or take a nap...  hard desicions.


----------



## Makelele

I'm going to the gym for some spinning. That shit is heavy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinning_(cycling)


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna stay inside. Too cold outside.


----------



## Makelele

Sure is. Seems winter came after all. It'll probably just last a week, though.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, I sure hope so.


----------



## technomancer

This way - to technical paradise


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking engineering lab bullshit is 150 bucks


----------



## Alpo

Finally got a recorded guitar sound I'm pretty happy with.


----------



## Sebastian

Fucking shit...


----------



## Alpo

Eeeewww... You're fuckin shit?


----------



## playstopause

zzz


----------



## D-EJ915

this lab is pretty gay


----------



## technomancer

Find it on the other side


----------



## Seedawakener

Makelele said:


> Sure is. Seems winter came after all. It'll probably just last a week, though.



Probably a month or two here. Lots and lots of snow came this weekend... shit.


----------



## technomancer

When the walls fall down


----------



## Alpo

Agoraphobia: Irrational fear of being in a situation where escape is difficult or impossible.


----------



## Makelele

But I'm le tired...


----------



## playstopause

Sleepy is my favorite of the seven dwarfs


----------



## Desecrated

-20 celsius right here, i hate winter.


----------



## playstopause

Same here buddy


----------



## technomancer

Love is automatic pleasure


----------



## Kotex

I just woke up. I have two places to go to look for a job today.


----------



## Buzz762

I just got home from school.

I enjoy organic chemistry.

I hate my lab group.

That is all.


----------



## D-EJ915

in the mosaic lab getting ready for the gayest thing in existence, engr lab


----------



## Spoongirl

tomorrow I'm going to buy my ticket for Arch Enemy


----------



## HotRodded7321

Spoongirl said:


> tomorrow I'm going to buy my ticket for Arch Enemy


----------



## Nik

Buzz762 said:


> I just got home from school.
> 
> I enjoy organic chemistry.
> 
> I hate my lab group.
> 
> That is all.



I can relate to that. I hate my chem lab class because the TAs can't speak English. Now, I have absolutely nothing against foreigners (being one myself) and I respect other cultures. However, when your inability to speak English starts messing with my grade, how can I not get pissed???


----------



## technomancer

Virtual reality


----------



## Rick

technomancer said:


> Virtual reality



Ketchup.


----------



## technomancer

Terminal hate - it's a calculation


----------



## Seedawakener

nighty nighty


----------



## technomancer

Send in the child for connection


----------



## Buzz762

Nik said:


> I can relate to that. I hate my chem lab class because the TAs can't speak English. Now, I have absolutely nothing against foreigners (being one myself) and I respect other cultures. However, when your inability to speak English starts messing with my grade, how can I not get pissed???



I know exactly what you mean. My school is located in the center of the largest concentration of middle eastern peoples in the US. It's not uncommon for me to have teachers that I can't understand, and I do get quite annoyed when it severely effects my notes because I can't understand what is being lectured. 

As for my lab group... my problem is mainly with the girls. They impede the process and insist that their way is the correct way to do an experiment when the lab set for the day specifically states the order and way in which things should be done. Most of the guys in the class are the typical jock type people who don't really do much except sit there hoping for someone else to do all the work (which I really don't mind. If I'm doing the work, I'm in control of my own grade.)


----------



## technomancer

Take a look at the toys around you


----------



## Buzz762

It was raining hard in 'Frisco,
I needed one more fare to make my night.


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck that engr lab, so gheeey


----------



## Buzz762

Your face.


----------



## D-EJ915

was mutilated


----------



## HotRodded7321

with a spork


----------



## Buzz762

by a


----------



## HotRodded7321

pissed off midget


----------



## Rick

who was


----------



## D-EJ915

without a testicle


----------



## Rick

from an accident


----------



## HotRodded7321

involving an industrial sewing machine and a


----------



## Buzz762

unfortunate smelting incident


----------



## HotRodded7321

This was the result of the reaction he had to the heat and chemicals :


----------



## D-EJ915

that's what's happens when you're doing it while on acid.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yessir.


----------



## Nik

What I don't get is why this thread has 5000-ish views, and yet only 1000-ish replies. What kind of person sits and actually reads the shit that gets posted here 

More effort people!


----------



## D-EJ915

Nik said:


> What I don't get is why this thread has 5000-ish views, and yet only 1000-ish replies. What kind of person sits and actually reads the shit that gets posted here
> 
> More effort people!


some dumb cunts...

or me waiting for you dumbasses to post more shit, slow fucks


----------



## Ryan

*reads*

*leaves*


----------



## HotRodded7321

^^


----------



## D-EJ915

btw avatar update


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> btw avatar update


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> btw avatar update




sweet.


----------



## HotRodded7321

1399


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> Send in the child for connection



I did. And he was ground up into hamburger meat.


----------



## Alpo

Morning folks.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Naren

that's a nasty looking avatar you got there.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Hey! My avatar is cool!


----------



## Naren

It's naaaaastay.


----------



## Alpo

Dream Evil kicks ass


----------



## Naren

Is that a video game?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

you pray toyour gods of plutonium, oil, and steel I say fuck 'em the animal instinct is so much better


----------



## Naren

The god of Plutonium is awesome. I don't know what you're talking about, Frodo.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> The god of Plutonium is awesome. I don't know what you're talking about, Frodo.



no, no my friend from land that don't know what to do with its green glowing nuclear waste who lives in land of great stench of plutontium you have got me all wrong I am smelly bush hippy from nuclear free country in south pacific of many sheep


----------



## Naren

You think we don't know what to do with plutonium? What makes you think that? Behind France, Japan has one of the best nuclear programs in the world. Very clean and sanitary, as well.

Besides, you live in... Gondor or Mordor or some weird place like that.


----------



## distressed_romeo

...And I'm still too young to remember...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ apart from that large stockpile of plutonium reprocesed from waste that your current reactor can't use


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> /\ apart from that large stockpile of plutonium reprocesed from waste that your current reactor can't use



You're not too familiar with how the process works, are ya? Must be all that farmland pollutin' your mind. 

Pretty much all plutonium is reprocessed to be used again. Safe clean energy.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Is that a video game?



Dream Evil is an awesome heavy metal band.


----------



## Sebastian

Damn.. always something has to be wrong ...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Dream Evil is an awesome heavy metal band.



Like Poison or Motley Crue?


----------



## distressed_romeo

The pretence of virtue...


----------



## Naren

virtue?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Like Poison or Motley Crue?



Duuude, no! Not hair metal, HEAVY metal. Like Maiden, or Priest, except a tad more modern, and with a bit of power metal thrown in. I'm not good at describing bands


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Duuude, no! Not hair metal, HEAVY metal. Like Maiden, or Priest, except a tad more modern, and with a bit of power metal thrown in. I'm not good at describing bands



Power metal, eh...? Are they always dreaming about evil or something? "Dreaming about evil" doesn't sound like a very power metally thing to do.


----------



## IbanezFan

Hair metal..  I just remembered how Pantera looked befoire Phil got in...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Power metal, eh...? Are they always dreaming about evil or something? "Dreaming about evil" doesn't sound like a very power metally thing to do.



DAMN YOU!! DAMN!!! YOU!!!


----------



## IbanezFan

You can always sing about flying trolls, and dragons...


----------



## Naren




----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## JPMDan

Good Morning Desecrated.

Anyone ever heard a duck fart?

/random post


----------



## Alpo

Arrr, I did once. I was sailing round the world, and... nah, no one cares.


----------



## JPMDan

yeah nobody cares about hearing a duck fart. It would be funny though IMO. Hell watching an animal drinking a beer, belching and farting would be hilarious.


[action=JPMDan]needs some sleep badly and is bored[/action]


----------



## Ancestor

Ducks are awesome. There are some enormous ducks where I live. One duck can catch a cracker in his beak if you toss it to him. Sometimes he'll even get a little air and flap up about a half foot to meet the cracker.


----------



## Alpo

I remember my old cat (RIP) farted once. She just lifted up her ass and let rrrip.

That's the only time I've heard a cat fart.


----------



## JPMDan

lol yea I was over at my dad and step mom's house they have 2 cats and the female ripped a stinky one on my stepmom that was hilarious.


----------



## Desecrated

MY old dog could fart the color of the wallpaper.


----------



## Naren

uh, that's not a very pretty picture...


----------



## JPMDan

Desecrated said:


> MY old dog could fart the color of the wallpaper.


 
Now that is weird!


----------



## Alpo

What the hell were you feeding him?


----------



## JPMDan

wallpaper shreds for food and paint for beverage


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck physics lab, I hate getting up early for this bullshit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

My dog used to have super stinky farts, it was funny as hell. Now that he's grown up he doesn't do it anymore though, which is good because he now sleeps under the covers, so I don't have to wake up reeking of old stale dog fart.


----------



## Naren

My dog used to kill people until I told him he couldn't continue doing this or I'd have to tell the cops.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd imagine that waking up like that would be pretty traumatizing the first time.

oh god, my roommate let out one of his death-farts...wtf...ok now I'm def gettin my shower


----------



## Alpo

So, how's it goin'?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fucking boring, nothing is broke so there's nothing to fix. The network is monitored so if I broke something, they'd know it was me...


----------



## Naren

I KNOW!


----------



## Alpo

Oh well... Band practice at five, that's in 40 minutes.


----------



## Seedawakener

THe heaviest matter of the universe.


----------



## Naren

Band practice.


----------



## Seedawakener

we lost the place where we rehearse...  So, no bandpractise for me for a couple of weeks... hopefully not longer than that.


----------



## Naren

Guitars = cool.


----------



## Rick

At the office but I have class at noon. This job is so fucking boring.


----------



## technomancer

Right before your eyes


----------



## D-EJ915

just got out of physics lab, whoo~~~ammeters...woot


----------



## technomancer

The toys are real


----------



## D-EJ915

Toys are your god


----------



## Sebastian

Well... we'll never get 100k in a short time... come on fellow guitarplayers.. lets spam here... post whoring at will!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Judy and Mary


----------



## Rick

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Sebastian

Batman & Robin


----------



## D-EJ915

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Naren

Abbot and Costello


----------



## Sebastian

Mickey and Mouse


----------



## technomancer

There's another side of heaven


----------



## D-EJ915

donald and daisy duck


----------



## Sebastian

Oh...

Jeff Hanneman & Kerry King...


----------



## technomancer

This way - to technical paradise


----------



## D-EJ915

demon burger


----------



## technomancer

Find it on the other side


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: so yeah... they def fixed our heat


----------



## Metal Ken

technomancer said:


> Find it on the other side



Computer God \m/


----------



## Sebastian

let the REP WARS begin


----------



## technomancer

Metal Ken said:


> Computer God \m/



Why yes, it is 

When the walls fall down


----------



## Sebastian

Nah


----------



## Seedawakener

Cake...... I want one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm about to take a fucking hammer to the computers for something to do...


----------



## D-EJ915

I love cupcakes


----------



## Sebastian

hmm nice ESP there in the avatar DEJ


----------



## D-EJ915

ELECTRIC BLUE HORIZON I FTW!!


----------



## Sebastian

Great color for that guitar... yellow would be also nice


----------



## Desecrated

yellow is a horrible color and shoudl not be used on anything


----------



## D-EJ915

Gelb is pretty bad...


----------



## Sebastian

Is it only me.. or the off-topic just gone the BIGGEST SPAM PLACE


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

My new 2nd guitarist....he's pretty cool...he just drinks too much and smokes the reefer.....


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, I like this person


----------



## HotRodded7321

waldo will forever be hidden here in the depths of this endless thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

waldoooooooo


----------



## Seedawakener

lol...


----------



## HotRodded7321

i love this picture.


----------



## Alpo

I played some guys Marshall JCM 2550 Jubilee head with silver Jubilee 4x12 cab at band practice. Sounded pretty good. I boosted it with an SD-1.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Seedawakener

lol again


----------



## HotRodded7321

I'm just gonna keep posting random pics on here everyday....lol


----------



## Alpo




----------



## HotRodded7321

The kitty PWNS that dog....totally


----------



## Alpo

Well, DUH!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Buzz762

Hooray for pornography.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Buzz762 said:


> Hooray for pornography.


----------



## Alpo

That is so wrong, yet it feels so right.


----------



## HotRodded7321

This feels better, though....


----------



## Buzz762

Seeing as you posted that quickly you either had the picture name memorized or had it saved onto your computer. Either way, that's a little strange. 



EDIT: In response to the monkey porn.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^photobucket....click and paste


----------



## Alpo

Yeah right, you pervert.


----------



## HotRodded7321

OH YEAH!!!!????


----------



## Alpo

Nice cock!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Alpo said:


> Nice cock!



Well-groomed, isn't it


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go watch Prison Break. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Alpo

Looks like I was back today. Oh, well, now I'm gonna go to sleep.


----------



## Buzz762

I have arthritis in my knee. It hurts like a bitch.


----------



## D-EJ915

wowza






http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/yitatech/qian/44q007bze/?action=view&current=44q007bze8.jpg


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> You think we don't know what to do with plutonium? What makes you think that? Behind France, Japan has one of the best nuclear programs in the world. Very clean and sanitary, as well.
> 
> Besides, you live in... Gondor or Mordor or some weird place like that.



http://www.ucsusa.org/global_securi...n-strengthen-the-nonproliferation-treaty.html
this may answer some of your questions the "don't know what to do with it" comment wasdirected at the yucca moutain storage site in the US of A thats kinda been rushed through to try and save face over most of the temporary storage sites in america becoming both increasingly permanent and degraded. as for japan I said it mearly stank of plutonium metaphorically speaking due to it's large stockpiles of plutonium. 

and i'm from the beutiful town of nelson in the exceptionaly wonderful country of new zealand BITCH


----------



## D-EJ915

oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby
oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby oh baby


----------



## technomancer

Midnight confessions


----------



## D-EJ915

my amp was on, so I'm playing


----------



## technomancer

Never heal the soul


----------



## HotRodded7321

^I love it when that happens. (amp just happens to be on)


----------



## Buzz762

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^I love it when that happens. (amp just happens to be on)



You'd love mine then.. I keep one of my amps on at all times. Keep a guitar on a stand right near it plugged into it as well. Sometimes someone randomly walks by not realizing it's on and brushes the strings (I hate it when people do that) and the amp blasts and scares the crap out of them (particularly my sister). It's always good for a laugh.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Buzz762 said:


> You'd love mine then.. I keep one of my amps on at all times. Keep a guitar on a stand right near it plugged into it as well. Sometimes someone randomly walks by not realizing it's on and brushes the strings (I hate it when people do that) and the amp blasts and scares the crap out of them (particularly my sister). It's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Seedawakener

gloogi moogi


----------



## HotRodded7321

I wish I could bring my guitar to work....I don't do anything 'cept sit on here all day...


----------



## Buzz762

Seedawakener said:


> gloogi moogi




I jumped up 'n down the chest of the . . .
I injured the fur trapper
Well, he was very upset, as you can understand
And rightly so
Because
The deadly Yellow Snow Crystals
Had deprived him of his sight
And he stood up
And he looked around
And he said:
I CAN'T SEE


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha


----------



## Seedawakener

I can&#8217;t see
I can&#8217;t see
Oh, woe is me
I can&#8217;t see

Well.....you know
I can&#8217;t see
Nothin&#8217;

He took a dog-doo snow cone and stuffed it in my right eye
He took a dog-doo snow cone and stuffed it in my other eye
And the husky wee-wee
I mean the doggie wee-wee
Has blinded me
And I can&#8217;t see
Temporarily

hahah, Its actually "googly moogly". but I didnt think of zappa at all.

Though Apostrophe is one of my favorite albums. brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## technomancer

What you believe is fantasy


----------



## D-EJ915

do not make

find


----------



## Buzz762

Seedawakener said:


> I cant see
> I cant see
> Oh, woe is me
> I cant see
> 
> Well.....you know
> I cant see
> Nothin
> 
> He took a dog-doo snow cone and stuffed it in my right eye
> He took a dog-doo snow cone and stuffed it in my other eye
> And the husky wee-wee
> I mean the doggie wee-wee
> Has blinded me
> And I cant see
> Temporarily
> 
> hahah, Its actually "googly moogly". but I didnt think of zappa at all.
> 
> Though Apostrophe is one of my favorite albums. brilliant, just brilliant.



Yeah, I knew it was googly moogly, but that immediately made me jump to Zappa. I think Howlin' Wolf actually used that phrase in one of his songs as well.


----------



## technomancer

Your past is your future


----------



## D-EJ915

The Fear that Keeps Us Here


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Shikaru




----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: i'd still hit ti thtough, on the left


----------



## Ryan

lol @ Gandalf there


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: fat one... dont know, dont want to
NiTrO bOiE: saggy titties already... 
NiTrO bOiE: tellin me you wouldnt put those in your mouth? lmfao
NiTrO bOiE: chicks names can be ryan too... sometimes

Auto response from NiTrO bOiE: elevator in holhouseer stuck... between 4th and 5th floor


lol


----------



## technomancer

Left behind


----------



## D-EJ915

in the double-wide


----------



## technomancer

Lost in time


----------



## D-EJ915

with a mine


----------



## technomancer

Will you surrender


----------



## D-EJ915

before my awesome might


----------



## OzzyC

so that i might not slay you with my awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

10 foot cock


----------



## technomancer

Waiting for the revolution


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> 10 foot cock


----------



## D-EJ915

lol @ the radioactive symbol


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> Waiting for the revolution



to destroy humanity.


----------



## OzzyC

and rid us of the stupid


----------



## HotRodded7321

and the emo


----------



## OzzyC

so that the greater of our species may


----------



## D-EJ915

become inebriated


----------



## HotRodded7321

and make little pig monkey men that fling poo.


----------



## Naren

and smoke pot while flying helicopters


----------



## HotRodded7321

while singing the lambchops theme through a PA


----------



## D-EJ915

at a concert filled with some graciously proportioned giant women


----------



## HotRodded7321

that look strangely reminiscent of clean-shaven vikings


----------



## D-EJ915

who had some giant swords in their belts ready to


----------



## Naren

cut lamb roasts into bit-sized pieces.


----------



## HotRodded7321

TO FEED TO THE NASTY HOBBITSES!!!


----------



## OzzyC

who are uneducated because


----------



## D-EJ915

they whacked it all day long instead of going to school


----------



## Naren

which really didn't matter because


----------



## technomancer

Program the brain


----------



## D-EJ915

to be Mustaine


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> Program the brain



Hey that doesn't grammatically fit.


----------



## D-EJ915

in the pants of your mother


----------



## technomancer

Not the heartbeat



Naren said:


> Hey that doesn't grammatically fit.



Tell it to Dio, Iommi, and company


----------



## D-EJ915

page 40 whooo~~ anyway...


----------



## technomancer

Deliver us to evil


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

that bass is medieval.


----------



## technomancer

Deny us of our faith


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

we are fast


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> that bass is medieval.



Friend's band...Violence Unfolds...they kick ass...like Hatebreed except faster.....

but yeah, that bass is bad-ass


----------



## technomancer

Robotic hearts bleed poison


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> we are fast



Someone finally gets it.


----------



## HotRodded7321

playstopause said:


> Someone finally gets it.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

On the world we populate


----------



## D-EJ915

cookies -n- creme


----------



## technomancer

Virtual existence


----------



## HotRodded7321

rocky -fuckin- road


----------



## playstopause

HotRodded7321 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!



You made me laugh watching this... And this is BAD BAD BAD (really).
Purely because of the context.


----------



## technomancer

With a superhuman mind


----------



## HotRodded7321

playstopause said:


> You made me laugh watching this... And this is BAD BAD BAD (really).
> Purely because of the context.



It's healthy to laugh. Burns calories n such.


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: my friend told me the same thing, but i didnt beleive her


----------



## technomancer

The ultimate creation


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> NiTrO bOiE: my friend told me the same thing, but i didnt beleive her



Well now it's two to one


----------



## technomancer

Destroyer of mankind


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I like sunchips...


----------



## HotRodded7321

Maker of pancakes


----------



## technomancer

Termination of our youth


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


>



BOOBIEEEEEES!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

For we do not compute


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: "when they saw the raccoons, they ran. they may be some place else in the building"


----------



## HotRodded7321

raccoons scare me....they're like ninjas that mug you when you walk alone at night....


----------



## technomancer

No!


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: raccoons in burson lmfao


----------



## playstopause

a thousand and so


----------



## HotRodded7321

I'm serious...I got chased by 3 of em one night...and they're big as hell in WA!


----------



## D-EJ915

PsykoPoet: Leopard skin panties


----------



## HotRodded7321

Television tastes funny...


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## playstopause

Why not peanut?


----------



## D-EJ915

new paaage


----------



## playstopause

Qu'est-ce qui se passe icitte câlisse?


----------



## D-EJ915

hot chicks


----------



## Buzz762

Tony Robbins Hungry:


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not hungry, lol


----------



## HotRodded7321

Dont tell Shannon....


----------



## Buzz762

Some people call me the space cowboy...


----------



## D-EJ915

space cowgirl...



HotRodded7321 said:


> Dont tell Shannon....


KITTIES!!!! <3333


----------



## HotRodded7321

Si....los gatos.


----------



## Buzz762

Me encanta gatos.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

My self-portrait....


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

eww mud, eww fat guy


----------



## HotRodded7321

......dude.....it's greased-up deaf guy....don't you watch FG!?


----------



## Nik

HotRodded7321 said:


> My self-portrait....



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.....


----------



## HotRodded7321

"D'you have JELL-O!?"


----------



## D-EJ915

hello my jello...


----------



## HotRodded7321

cartoons rule.


----------



## Nik

HotRodded7321 said:


> cartoons rule.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm,... bed...


----------



## HotRodded7321

I finally figured it out...the only two things I HAVE to do in my life are as follows:

1. Be white.

2. Die.


----------



## D-EJ915

have 10 kids?


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ Nope....you don't HAVE to do that....lol.


----------



## Naren

Actually you do. Sorry...


----------



## D-EJ915

babies are not fun, lol

wtf tuesday, not anymore! lol *changes calendar*


----------



## HotRodded7321

CHUSSSS!


----------



## Naren

What the hell you talkin'? It's been Tuesday for 16 hours...


----------



## Alpo

It's 9 am on wednesday. Good morning!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Time/date gets confusing on this site, lol


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> It's 9 am on wednesday. Good morning!



I meant 4:10pm on Wednesday.  

DEJ confused me, saying it was Tuesday now.

So, good afternoon.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Naren said:


> I meant 4:10pm on Wednesday.
> 
> DEJ confused me, saying it was Tuesday now.
> 
> So, good afternoon.



Point proven


----------



## Naren

He's a confusin' lad.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Dita.....mmmmmm


----------



## Alpo

I guess it's toilet time.


----------



## Naren

Is it?


----------



## Alpo

It was. Now I'm playing guitar.


----------



## JPMDan

Ditto, guitar time.


----------



## Alpo

I might go to the store to pick up something to eat.


----------



## Naren

I wish I could play guitar now. I guess I will when I get home. Now I'm listening to some colleagues talking about something I'll translate next week (they're talking more with the coordinator, since they had already talked with me about everything they wanted, which is why I can be posting here without being rude).


----------



## Alpo

Me hungry. Need eat.


----------



## Naren

Me hungry too, me!

(Alpo-style grammar)


----------



## Alpo

My grammar has gone down the toilet lately. Just last spring I got the best possible grade from my English exams, and my average was 10 (that would also be the best possible) Now I just suck. I blame teh internets


----------



## Naren

Then maybe you should change the text under your user name. 

You could blame the internet for bad spelling. But, it's probably made you able to use English much more naturally and quickly (since I doubt you have a lot of places to use English outside of the Internet).


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

SCREAM FOR ME DONNINNNGGTTTONNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

MAT 24:5 For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am the Christ,' and 
will deceive many.


----------



## Alpo

I have a headache


----------



## Buzz762

"To save a family, abandon a man; to save the village, abandon a family; to save the country, abandon a village; to save the soul, abandon the earth."
-- Vidura quoting Kavya (The Book of the Assembly Hall)


----------



## Naren

"To save Detroit, Michigan... uh... wait, you can't save Detroit, Michigan... nevermind."
-Greg Wifflesbeen, 2001


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo, LOGIC DESIGN CLASS!!! Can't wait....actually that's better than Diff EQ right afterwards...ugh


----------



## Alpo

My headache is gone.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!

I'm thirsty


----------



## Alpo

I gotta pee.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya guys later


----------



## Alpo

Now I'm practicing bass. It's fun.


----------



## Naren

No, it isn't.


----------



## Sebastian

OK... well.. its fun to give negative reps.. so give it to me...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> No, it isn't.


Yes, it is.


----------



## metalfiend666

Anyone else bored at work?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yes, it is.



Uhm... no...


----------



## technomancer

Yakko, Wakko, and Dot are the heralds of Azathoth.


----------



## Alpo

Uhm... yes...


----------



## HotRodded7321

technomancer said:


> Yakko, Wakko, and Dot are the heralds of Azathoth.


----------



## Sebastian

Nah


----------



## HotRodded7321

HAHA, your rep points have actually gone UP since yesterday


----------



## playstopause

HotRodded7321 said:


> HAHA, your rep points have actually gone UP since yesterday


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Alpo

I just washed my earplugs.


----------



## playstopause

Well, i'm happy for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

CUP NOODLES!!!


----------



## playstopause

Man this thing is sooooooooooooooooooooo gonna take forever.

I think the winner should AT LEAST get 2 stickers instead of just one...
Chris, you gotta be more generous man.


----------



## Alpo

Nice, shiny, clean earplugs. Now that's good eatin'!


----------



## Naren

Is the winner the guy who posts the most in the thread or just the guy who posts last? It better be the one who posts the most.


----------



## Alpo

The guy who gets post #100000 is the winner, I believe.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude or gal who gets post 100k


----------



## playstopause

That's crazy shit


----------



## Naren

but doesn't that mean that no one will post when the next post is 99,999 because that will they won't be able to post the 100,000st post?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, we get a fucking custom guitar!



Naren said:


> but doesn't that mean that no one will post when the next post is 99,999 because that will they won't be able to post the 100,000st post?


mule account


----------



## Naren

yo


----------



## D-EJ915

yos are fun to play with


----------



## Naren

yep. yo yo


----------



## D-EJ915

suicide notes and butterfly kisses

the cover is cool, at least


----------



## Seedawakener

at 100 000 Ill have a friend of mine on the other side of the phone updating the page all the time. Just when he tells me to post.. Ill post. MUAHAHA




















I just gave you my plan... fuck.


----------



## HotRodded7321

theres still a ways to go....chances are no one will remember anyways


----------



## D-EJ915

probably, or something like that


----------



## Naren

Yep. Quite a ways to go. I say at least a year until this ends.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's gonna be forever


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

POO!


----------



## technomancer

and a day

chris needs to turn off automerge for about a week... that would speed this up a lot


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> and a day
> 
> chris needs to turn off automerge for about a week... that would speed this up a lot



We asked him to and he said "No" and then just grinned with that evil smile he's got (like this  ). It's probably around page 10 or so (waaaay back there).


----------



## D-EJ915

I am the winner


----------



## Sebastian

No..


----------



## D-EJ915

is what you're gonna say when I get my custom


----------



## Alpo

Opeth's Ghost Reveries is great.


----------



## Desecrated

I just got home


----------



## Alpo

Am I bored enough to watch the Friends rerun for the millionth time?

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## D-EJ915

WASP


----------



## Alpo

GWAR


----------



## D-EJ915

orgasmatron


----------



## Seedawakener

Nevermore


----------



## Alpo

evermore


----------



## D-EJ915

benevolent


----------



## Alpo

enevolent


----------



## HotRodded7321

nevolent


----------



## D-EJ915

schode


----------



## HotRodded7321

YOU RUINED IT!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Worry not! Alpo to the rescue!

evolent


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Woozle Wuzzle.


----------



## Alpo

This whole lousy project stinks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You stink!


----------



## Alpo

Now wait a minute!

(sniffs armpit)

...well what do you know, you're right!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Be warned, there are no answers...


----------



## Alpo

Not even one?!

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Rick

I'm cold.


----------



## Alpo

Look out! It's a paratroopa!


----------



## Desecrated

where ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Seedawakener

kanin


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...


----------



## Rick

So how's school going, Jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm doing okay


fell asleep in network theory (circuit design) today , the going-to-bed at 200 and waking up at 645 isn't working too hot


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ss.org addict


----------



## D-EJ915

maybeh...


----------



## Rick

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^ss.org addict



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

go forth and multiply


----------



## D-EJ915

teh bass


----------



## OzzyC

and let insane riffage usher forth


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Sounds like fun.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, insane riffage is fun


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I agree. With myself.


----------



## D-EJ915

so how's the washburn


----------



## Naren

IT'S AWESOME! WASHBURNS ARE THE SHITNIZZLE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

YES I KNOW!!! JOHNNY SNATCHMO USES THEM IN SILENT CIVILIAN!


----------



## Naren

You can't be fucking serious!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Loathsome I've become...


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTING ALERT!!!


----------



## Naren

Hey, look, Shemyaza has become loathsome!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Shemyaza


----------



## Buzz762

So apparently my son's mother has completely sworn off men and is currently dating another woman. I'm not really sure how I feel about that.


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> So apparently my son's mother has completely sworn off men and is currently dating another woman. I'm not really sure how I feel about that.


hmm, that's...interesting


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

ewwww


----------



## Nik

kewl


----------



## D-EJ915

këwl


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> këwl



o rly?


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Alpo

ya rly.


----------



## Nik

Alpo said:


> ya rly.




*NO RLY!!!1*  













WTF is going on?


----------



## D-EJ915

the artifical anus...


----------



## HotRodded7321

...is cool...I want one.


----------



## D-EJ915

NEW PAGE!


----------



## Blexican

Only 1,763 posts?!!?!oneoneoneribbaq

We gots us some work to do, fellas.


----------



## HotRodded7321

well, towards the end of the night, we usually knock off about 150 in 30 minutes, hahaha, if we did that all day, we'd get there alot quicker.


----------



## Alpo

I've been getting some real scary rep from this thread


----------



## HotRodded7321

hahaha from who?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

HotRodded7321 said:


> hahaha from who?



Dunno. but it's about jesus and stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Naren

Sup, doggs?!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> So apparently my son's mother has completely sworn off men and is currently dating another woman. I'm not really sure how I feel about that.



All I can say is that when I told you a month or two ago that you have really bad taste in women (after what you'd told me about all the bad girlfriends you've dated), y'know, I was right. And, after hearing this, maybe you should have your friends choose your girlfriends for you from now on.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

How now brown cow.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## Alpo

That's just creepy


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

New toy 







I'm gonna beat the hell outta this thing.....oh yeah....like a red-headed step child.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

I'd hit that ^


----------



## Naren

I would if I lived in the 1940s.  She's probably about 90 years old now.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I'd still hit it....it's the thought that counts


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Just got this in an email.....


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## Alpo

That's just stupid.


----------



## Naren

That is just stupid. But the world is full of stupid people.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^  I never said it wasn't stupid, lol....I just put it up there cuz the "instructions" reminded me of it


----------



## Alpo

Look out! It's a goomba!


----------



## Naren

Yeah? A goomba, eh?


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Naren

uhm... okay...


----------



## Alpo

uhm... okay...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

...yako ...mhu


----------



## Desecrated

Go kid inside of cat.


----------



## Alpo

.tac fo edisni dik oG


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Naren

"inside of cat..."? What the...?


----------



## Alpo

?...eht thaW ? "...

Ehhh, fogeddaboutit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Eh.


----------



## Alpo

only 190 more posts and were at 2000.


----------



## Buzz762

Well we really need to hurry up then.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... Yes we do.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm making a post to see my new signature and avatar. Beans.


----------



## Alpo

That Dr. Phil is one freaky geezer


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

He sure is! And now you can see him every time I post!


----------



## Seedawakener

inzane riffage FTW


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Alpo

Could that pic BE any bigger?


----------



## Buzz762

Yes.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ 

I finally changed mine too....Special Ed was gettin kinda old.


----------



## JPMDan

today's word of the day - Arabian googles (Ragen you know what this is don't you)


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> today's word of the day - Arabian googles (Ragen you know what this is don't you)



 

and for those of you who DON'T know....








+






=

ARABIAN GOOGLES (or goggles...I've heard it either way....it's just WRONG!)


----------



## Seedawakener

why not do it like this instead?


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ 

You and your BEAVER can go ELSEWHERE!!! hahaha!


----------



## JPMDan

I wanna touch the beaver!!!!!

Arabian goggles - put your nuts on the person's eyes and let your dick hangover the nose.

Canadian belt buckle - hang your nutts over the top of your pants then ask friend hey have you seen my canadian belt buckle and they say no then you lift your shirt and they see the surprise.


----------



## Seedawakener

Im not the original poster of te infamous beaver. I just wanted to show you how to make better use of your computer screen. By adding MORE beavers of ridicilous size. muahahahaha.


----------



## D-EJ915

my pics are...


----------



## HotRodded7321

HotRodded7321 said:


> and for those of you who DON'T know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> ARABIAN GOOGLES (or goggles...I've heard it either way....it's just WRONG!)



Until the Beaver PWND this damn page...I had this up, lol....it's a more subtle way of saying it, but it still makes the same point


----------



## Seedawakener

More ginormagantic pictures... MUAHAHA









































































































































































FUCKING PWND. Will this crash the server or anything?
MUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Seedawakener

Im a criminal... wow, Im kind of stealing someones bandwidth... Lot of it too.


----------



## D-EJ915

I blocked your guys pics, btw  Opera FTW! <3


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Seedawakener

Ill do it one last time.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## Alpo

That pedobear is quite a character.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Seedawakener

D-EJ915 said:


>



Hahahah awesome.


----------



## JPMDan

damn jailbait bitches  the transformer is fucking funny too.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Metal Ken

its like...you drag 4chan here at every chance you get .... gb2/b/.


----------



## D-EJ915

@metalken: hahahaha


----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## Sebastian

Change your avatar


----------



## HotRodded7321

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Change your avatar



Ok, just for you.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


>



 

Where do you find these weird as fuck pics, dude?


----------



## HotRodded7321

^......................that's just wrong, lol


----------



## Seedawakener

D-EJ915 said:


>



WTF?! hahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

ask metal ken  that one was pretty recent






Ichigo Mashimaro FTW!! <3 

"why don't you just come to the door like a normal person?"

If you've seen that show you kind of know what I'm like


----------



## Sebastian

I dont know that thing...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Blarg.


----------



## HotRodded7321

wow...so anyone else think we'll still be posting on this around christmas time? NEXT YEAR!?


----------



## D-EJ915

I can keep posting forever.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I can too.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Sebastian

sey yes


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


>





Someone should go find waldo.....lol.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

Wasn't it TDW who said something to the effect of "you fuckers will never get rid of me?" I'm in the same set.


----------



## Rick

Sorry for the double. Can someone fix it?


----------



## D-EJ915

brought to you by Nitro Boie


----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha


----------



## distressed_romeo

In my eyes, I see my life go by...


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## distressed_romeo

I was born with a birthmark of cinders...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Pauly

Too much loli in this thread!


----------



## D-EJ915

Pauly said:


> Too much loli in this thread!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Damned lolis everywhere!!!  

Anyone go to 4chan?


----------



## D-EJ915

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> Damned lolis everywhere!!!










> Anyone go to 4chan?


not really...


----------



## Pauly




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Pauly

This thread needs...........


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Damn! What a night! Nightmare after nightmare, and it was some seriously scary stuff. Now I'm tired. 

Oh well, good morning folks!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> Damn! What a night! Nightmare after nightmare, and it was some seriously scary stuff. Now I'm tired.
> 
> Oh well, good morning folks!



good evening

nightmares eh? the creepy weird variety or the mundane but triping up at some point and waking up with a hell of a jolt kind that i get from time to time?
hope I don't have a night like that i've got to get up at 5:00 sunday to go with my brother down to christchurch.

EDIT: suppose i should have read the post properly first be fore asking a question that had already been answered.


----------



## Alpo

They were the seriously creepy kind. After the first one I woke up, and found my brother dead. Then I REALLY woke up. That was fucking disturbing.


----------



## Nik

Wow, this thread has started moving slooooow....


----------



## Alpo

Almost at 2000 (where the hell is a sarcastic woohoo emoticon when you need one?)


----------



## D-EJ915

meooowww <3



Nik said:


> Wow, this thread has started moving slooooow....


doesn't help when you guys stop posting.


----------



## Alpo

I am a robot, do what I say!


----------



## D-EJ915

no, I shall not


----------



## Alpo

Oh well, it was worth a try...


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowwww


----------



## Alpo

Great, you just scared my cat. Happy?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm a cute kitty :3

this thread makes me lol: http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=47212.topic, mainly because we all want to go and brutally murder this asshole.


----------



## Alpo

Br3wt4l murderZ!!!11!!:,ad:msd:


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915, you have some pretty funny pics in the last 10 pages. 

Then again, you seem to have an obsession with lolitas/having sex with 10-14 year old girls.


----------



## Shikaru

posting from college = winz0rs!

Being up since 6am though is definitely not winz0rs, however. It's not winz0rs at all


----------



## Alpo

Yay! Just got Allen/Lande - The Battle in the mail. I shall administer it immediately


----------



## Naren

Shikaru said:


> posting from college = winz0rs!
> 
> Being up since 6am though is definitely not winz0rs, however. It's not winz0rs at all



Does that happen to be a misspelling of Windsor, Ontario in Canada?


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Desecrated

14:42


----------



## Alpo

15:43


----------



## Sebastian

like ??


----------



## Pauly




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Looks like you blew a seal.

No, I just had ice cream for lunch.


----------



## Pauly

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Looks like you blew a seal.
> 
> No, I just had ice cream for lunch.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Do you know what I did last summer too?


----------



## Buzz762

Good lord, has everyone forgotten how to drive?

Just because the roads are icy doesn't mean you have to do 20mph on a straight away. Oh yeah, and people wouldn't stay in their own fucking lane. That made flying by that at 50mph all the more challenging. 

And what's the deal with Traction Control? I had to turn mine off manually because it kept activating and screwing me up.


----------



## Alpo

Doorknob.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Seedawakener

Dork nobb


----------



## Alpo

Chocolate Hobnob


----------



## Rick

Chocolate covered peanut butter pretzels.


----------



## Alpo

GUARD YOUR EARS!!!!

with Gormans.


----------



## Seedawakener

who will get 2000?!


----------



## Alpo

I dunno, some guy?


----------



## Desecrated

i have nothing to say.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Neither do I.


----------



## Matt Crooks

I just ate an eggroll.


----------



## Alpo

Just practicing guitar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This thread is boring. It needs boobies. Speaking of boobies, a friend of mine might try to hook me up with a hot friend of his, woot.


----------



## Alpo

Have you seen this friend? Maybe she's got some hideous scars and stuff.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, she happens to work at my father's restaurant. I didn't even know my friend knew her until I ran into my friend and took him to lunch. On the way there I said "Dude, you gotta check out this hot chick that works there". After I described her to him he said "Oh yeah, she's like a sister to me". So after that I had to make sure I didn't say anything dirty...


----------



## Buzz762

Reminds me of that Crash Test Dummies song


Once there was this girl who
Wouldn't go and change with the girls in the change room
But when they finally made her
They saw birthmarks all over her body
She couldn't quite explain it
They'd always just been there

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm


----------



## Alpo

Good luck with it, dude!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Birthmarks aren't my thing, but I don't mind scars as long as they're not on the face. I like fucked up chicks, maybe that's why I'm single now  But she seems like a nice girl, which would be a change for me if I can manage to hook up with her. I have my doubts though, I'm REALLY fucking bad with women. And by bad, I mean REALLY REALLY fucking bad.

EDIT: God damn the page has been shitty today.


----------



## Rick

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This thread is boring. It needs boobies. Speaking of boobies, a friend of mine might try to hook me up with a hot friend of his, woot.







Buzz762 said:


> Reminds me of that Crash Test Dummies song
> 
> 
> Once there was this girl who
> Wouldn't go and change with the girls in the change room
> But when they finally made her
> They saw birthmarks all over her body
> She couldn't quite explain it
> They'd always just been there
> 
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm



Love that song. Didn't Weird Al parody it?


----------



## JPMDan

Nipples!


----------



## HotRodded7321

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This thread is boring. It needs boobies.




You want em...you got em  I can't help it...


----------



## JPMDan

Ragen go get me some Nipples.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

HotRodded7321 said:


> You want em...you got em  I can't help it...



Dude, I have to look at this page from work.


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, I have to look at this page from work.


 
LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## noodles

JPMDan said:


> Ragen go get me some Nipples.


----------



## Sebastian

....


----------



## JPMDan

noodles said:


>


 

NIPPLAGE!!!!!     Noodles is my god.

can these nipples fit on the boobies?


----------



## noodles

I dunno, Boobies are fairly large birds.


----------



## JPMDan

maybe on the beak or 2 of them on the chest,  I'm one sick fuck.


----------



## Sebastian

once more


----------



## HotRodded7321

Edible Boobies






With edible nipples


----------



## Seedawakener

I like the cookie monster


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## sevenstringdeath




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## sevenstringdeath




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## sevenstringdeath

chuck loses by the way.




the man.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
Tell your friends Herman Ri is cool or I'll shit on your head. bye bye.


----------



## Seedawakener

Pancake nipples.


----------



## JPMDan

that reminds me I do have a video of this hispanic girl with some large nipples and pancake nipples sounds about right.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## metalking

1965, im sure something important happened in that year or was it 1975, hmm


----------



## D-EJ915

I got up at 1700 today, lol


----------



## Nik

JPMDan said:


> Tell your friends Herman Ri is cool or I'll shit on your head. bye bye.



Added that video to my band's myspace today


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Seedawakener

wtf?


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahaha


----------



## Seedawakener

cmon.... 2k, 2k.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

+ another post!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## HotRodded7321

bump #2


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus!


----------



## HotRodded7321

400 posts.....YAY ME! Bumpalicious.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## HotRodded7321

banonos


----------



## Seedawakener

crazy anus... have to sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

have a good rest dude


----------



## Buzz762

My house has been invaded by 13 year old girls.

 


I swear to god, it's going to be a mass murder if they wake my son up. He's already cranky enough as is (getting some molars).


----------



## HotRodded7321

Buzz762 said:


> My house has been invaded by 13 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, it's going to be a mass murder if they wake my son up. He's already cranky enough as is (getting some molars).



Give them make up and shiny things and put em outside in the garage.....they'll burn themselves out


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Buzz762 said:


> My house has been invaded by 13 year old girls.



Damn man your head is going to need a good going over by a psychiatrist after that I know mine would those things are awful when there in packs


----------



## WayneCustom7

What's this thread about?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

WayneCustom7 said:


> What's this thread about?



the topic of this thread is a quantum superposition of everything and nothing


----------



## D-EJ915

this thread is the thread of greatness


----------



## Oguz286

Come on people, we're almost at 2%! 

Let's doooooooo it!


----------



## D-EJ915

go go go go goooo!!!


----------



## Oguz286

D-EJ915 said:


> go go go go goooo!!!



My good man, you just contributed 0,001% 

Now come on you pussy's  MORE! 

And to post something uselful: I have a box full of chocolates next to me, but i must resist! Must...not...eat...chocolate...will...make...me...fat...


----------



## D-EJ915

my roommate is moving out to the other side of campus, lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Buzz762 said:


> My house has been invaded by 13 year old girls.



I'm calling the cops.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^I'm hiding in the tree with a camera.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Omniscient are the eyes that see, beyond what we choose to see...


----------



## Pauly

2000 before i go to bed. Get posting fags.


----------



## Nik

Pauly said:


> 2000 before i go to bed. Get posting fags.



k


----------



## HotRodded7321

1996


----------



## D-EJ915

97



HotRodded7321 said:


> ^I'm hiding in the tree with a camera.



<3


----------



## HotRodded7321

1998


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

rtyjrytjrtyjrtyj

Also known as 1999.


----------



## HotRodded7321

ha! Got 1000, got 2000, shit, if I keep this up, I just might win


----------



## distressed_romeo

Arise! Awake! The King in Crimson comes!


----------



## D-EJ915

palendrome, bitch


----------



## Pauly

Is there a prize? I can imagine people slowing the posting right down towards the end and hitting refresh frantically making sure the 99,999 post appears and then a frenzy of posting to try and get the top spot.

EDIT - Prize = Sticker. Woo.


----------



## D-EJ915

the prize is a custom guitar!


----------



## HotRodded7321

^haha, I think the winner gets a sticker or some shit.....that's it.


----------



## D-EJ915

nah man, custom guitar!


----------



## Pauly




----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> nah man, custom guitar!



Liars go to Hell!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

so do pedos


----------



## OzzyC

and anime fans


----------



## D-EJ915

animé is your god


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Only on opposite day!


----------



## D-EJ915

I want to brutally murder the housing fags


----------



## Jason

D-EJ915 said:


> I want to brutally murder the housing fags


----------



## distressed_romeo

...like a thorn without a rose.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh bathroom


----------



## distressed_romeo

What is The Axis? We are.


----------



## D-EJ915

SM FTW!!! <3333


----------



## HotRodded7321

BORED!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bored is awesome


----------



## HotRodded7321

Bored sucks balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

they have a fashion forum on gaia now...heh


----------



## HotRodded7321

um....cool?


----------



## D-EJ915

...lol


----------



## Hellbound

What's up everyone. Any other insomniacs out there?


----------



## D-EJ915

I was up till 5 last night haha


----------



## HotRodded7321

It's only like, 1045 in WA right now, lol.


----------



## JPMDan

working on 1am over here and going


----------



## D-EJ915

158 here


----------



## Alpo

Hi everybody!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I've been fuckin around with drop G all night...not a bad tuning. Easy as fuck, lol...but it definately has some balls to it


----------



## Hellbound

These guys are so metal. Especially the guy sporting the mohawk. Not many people can pull it off but he is definately an exception.


----------



## Hellbound

I've been using standard B tuning on my K7 ever since I received it. I'm seriously thinking of going with drop A. Thinking of getting some metal tabs of artists who use drop a "sevendust" has a few songs in drop a if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> I've been fuckin around with drop G all night...not a bad tuning. Easy as fuck, lol...but it definately has some balls to it


G is okay, but I love A...something about the A which just crushes...


----------



## Alpo

STOP! In the name of love.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yeah, I usually stick to A, too...but I just felt like doin something different. I run a .070 up top, so it's still pretty tight, but I think it will work out better on my Hellraiser though....it's kinda messy on the first few frets w/full chords, maybe the longer scale will clean it up?


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah probably, when I tune down to like A (1 octave below where I am now) and stuff chording starts to sound weeird.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Well then GC needs to hurry the fuck up and get it over to me.  

I just realized I really am a lazy fuck....i had em ship it across town, and the other store was only 30-40 minutes away


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah, lazy ass


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yeah, but it's cool, since I did, the dude I bought it off of hooked me up with a good deal on a case because of the "wear and tear" it will recieve during transport  65 bucks for a 90 dollar case....can't beat it


----------



## JPMDan

Whatever mood I am I tune and play, Standard, Bb, Dropped A, A


----------



## D-EJ915

Am I the only one with like 2 million deleted profiles in their friends on myspace? lol


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> Am I the only one with like 2 million deleted profiles in their friends on myspace? lol



It's some virus shit on there...I just cleaned mine off, too.



JPMDan said:


> Whatever mood I am I tune and play, Standard, Bb, Dropped A, A



 

I usually keep my 6 in drop C but every once in a while I sneak it up to drop D and play some fuckin Tool


----------



## Hellbound

I hate myspace. Maybe it's because nobody wants to be my friend except for the stupid hoes wanting me to pay to see them on their webcam. I need to start a new myspace page and maybe invite some of you good people there.


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> I usually keep my 6 in drop C but every once in a while I sneak it up to drop D and play some fuckin Tool


 
I always notice that i can have a Toolish grove to some of my playing, I kinda add it as ambience type of deal. I have a friend in Az that wanted me in his band because I just had a Toolish groove to my playing that he really liked and me and him were always on the same track musically.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^Playing Stinkfist when you're drunk is the funnest thing in the world. Period.


----------



## JPMDan

Hellbound said:


> I hate myspace. Maybe it's because nobody wants to be my friend except for the stupid hoes wanting me to pay to see them on their webcam. I need to start a new myspace page and maybe invite some of you good people there.


 

Start with me man, we're both Nawlin brothas. 

www.myspace.com/nachosncheese

add me if you have a myspace too ragen


----------



## HotRodded7321

Hellbound said:


> I hate myspace. Maybe it's because nobody wants to be my friend except for the stupid hoes wanting me to pay to see them on their webcam. I need to start a new myspace page and maybe invite some of you good people there.



I'll add ya


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^Playing Stinkfist when you're drunk is the funnest thing in the world. Period.


 
VERY TRUE!!!


----------



## Hellbound

JPMDan said:


> Start with me man, we're both Nawlin brothas.
> 
> www.myspace.com/nachosncheese
> 
> add me if you have a myspace too regan





coolness. I'll work on starting my myspace page tomorrow I'm getting ready to sleep like a baby. Good night everyone.


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> Start with me man, we're both Nawlin brothas.
> 
> www.myspace.com/nachosncheese
> 
> add me if you have a myspace too ragen



You got mail, muthafucka!


----------



## JPMDan

lmfao, shit what movie was that from?



Hellbound said:


> coolness. I'll work on starting my myspace page tomorrow I'm getting ready to sleep like a baby. Good night everyone.


 
Night Gaylord Focker


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> lmfao, shit what movie was that from?



Can't remember, I think maybe Don't Be a Menace!?


Edit.....Euro Trip, hahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

TRISTWOOD!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> TRISTWOOD!!!


----------



## JPMDan

Nah it can't be, it has to be something else like Jay and silent bob movie or american pie type of shit.


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> Nah it can't be, it has to be something else like Jay and silent bob movie or american pie type of shit.



Nope, it's the dude's email notification on Euro Trip, lol.


----------



## Kotex

Shit is wild in tha hood.

Pa pow pa pow


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> Nope, it's the dude's email notification on Euro Trip, lol.


 
YEAH THATS IT!!!!! He sends that hot babe the fucked up email when he thought he was a dude. LMFAO

it's like a american pie type of shit so I kinda was right. how about the twins making out while being hopped up on Absynthe lmao


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


>


yeah dude, they fuckin rule


----------



## HotRodded7321

^

Funny pic....but my Minions PWN YOU!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^
> 
> Funny pic....but my Minions PWN YOU!


 
Dude you are my god when it comes to funny ass pics. You always find boobies and other crazy shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^
> 
> Funny pic....but my Minions PWN YOU!


lol I have that in my SS folder too  mine's a bit different though






black bars ftl

hhahahaha what hteh fuck


----------



## HotRodded7321

^that's an emo fucker, btw.

Edit: WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING!?!?!?!


----------



## JPMDan

enjoy


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> enjoy



Yesh, yesh, I like the young onesh.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


>


 
NOw that is fucking funny!!!!



HotRodded7321 said:


> Yesh, yesh, I like the young onesh.


 
Note: left camera guy is getting cleavage on film  another thing, I took that picture a couple of hours ago at the basketball game.


----------



## HotRodded7321

He's the god of funny pictures.....I'm just a smartass with a fast internet connection and an expertise using google, hahahaha



JPMDan said:


> Note: left camera guy is getting cleavage on film  another thing, I took that picture a couple of hours ago at the basketball game.



That's fucking great, I wish I was that camera guy....but I would've gotten arrested...for attacking them!


----------



## JPMDan

I wish I was him too man, I would of slipped a note in their bra and whispered something dirty in her ear LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

meooowww


----------



## HotRodded7321

They hit when you do that....it's not fun.

Especially the high school girls...they REALLY don't like it, unless they know you're over 21, then they come real easy.


----------



## JPMDan

well I am 22 but I do look 18 or under depending on the person.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## JPMDan

Do you get that too?


----------



## D-EJ915

ok I suck at GIMP but whatever


----------



## HotRodded7321

HAHAHA!


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> ok I suck at GIMP but whatever


 
LMFAO!!!!! Nintendownd!!


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> ok I suck at GIMP but whatever



I spy, with my little eye.....a red camel toe.


----------



## JPMDan

you just noticed that? come on smartass you should of been ahead of the game LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> I spy, with my little eye.....a red camel toe.


I have to remember to stop posting my pics online...


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> you just noticed that? come on smartass you should of been ahead of the game LOL



I was waiting for someone else to say it.....but I couldn't handle it anymore


----------



## Alpo

Yay. Post 2086.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I swear, it's gonna be one of us late-nighters with no life that takes the prize on this thing


----------



## JPMDan

sounds like it's gonna be me or you if thats the case Ragen


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Or the hilarious picture god up there, hahaha.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Alpo

Got some new CD's coming next week.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^Who?

Here's some eye candy for you fuckers.

Cali girls are the BEST!!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 







HotRodded7321 said:


> ^Who?
> 
> Here's some eye candy for you fuckers.
> 
> Cali girls are the BEST!!


 


Giggity Giggity GOO!!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

^THAT....is a nice ass!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
I love Bruce Lee Movies!!! Return Of The Dragon FTW!!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

fucking slow upload...


----------



## JPMDan

My Uncle got me into Bruce, he fucking PWNS!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I love these pictures....


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> I love these pictures....


 fuck friends


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

Dude, what the fuck is up with the Loli and shota shit?????

Ragen that is fucking true man LMFAO!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

Dude...this thread fucking rules!!!


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

Your wish is my command.


----------



## JPMDan

Dude that is perfect now we need monica Lewinsky's face there and we're in business.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

LMFAO!!! Dude you are a riot!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


>


----------



## JPMDan

Here's a real buddha compared to a 5'6" midget.... yeah thats me when I was in Japan.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Nice, I loved those temples. Where were you? I went to Okinawa, Tokyo, and Yama Sakura. Japan is fucking COOL!


----------



## D-EJ915

I 1 up you guys:


----------



## JPMDan

I was over in Misawa AB way up north on the mainland. but the buddha pic was done in Tokyo






Now some lovin' from my future wife Jessica Alba


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

Them po po's loves them some donuts


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> I was over in Misawa AB way up north on the mainland. but the buddha pic was done in Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now some lovin' from my future wife Jessica Alba



My ex (and maybe soon to be GF again....) looks EXACTLY like her...it's actually fucking wierd!


----------



## Alpo

Just playin' guitar.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^yeah, me too...taking a break though, you should really look at the last few pages, lol...funny shit


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> My ex (and maybe soon to be GF again....) looks EXACTLY like her...it's actually fucking wierd!


 
Hook me up with her twin sister mothafucka


----------



## HotRodded7321

No such luck on a twin, lol...but this is her doin a body shot w/me last time I went back to PHX


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


>



 my favorite joke in the world!!!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> No such luck on a twin, lol...but this is her doin a body shot w/me last time I went back to PHX


 
I don't see her looking like Jessica Alba By the way I was out in Tempe last year, that place fucking rules!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


>


 
NOW THAT IS FUCKING PRICELESS!!!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> I don't see her looking like Jessica Alba By the way I was out in Tempe last year, that place fucking rules!



Tempe is fucking GREAT!!! 

This is from later that night  They're so easily influenced when they're hammered


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> NOW THAT IS FUCKING PRICELESS!!!!!!


Yeah some guy uploaded that where it said "wwe championship" or something, and I edited that in there, btw all the ones I've posted for the last while have been made by me...


----------



## HotRodded7321

Wierd Al inspired


----------



## JPMDan

oh hell yea thats the shit right there Mothafucka!!!!






Durka Durkownd!!!!


brb time to take a poopie


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> oh hell yea thats the shit right there Mothafucka!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durka Durkownd!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Refresher...she's too damn hot...


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## HotRodded7321

Mornin


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> Refresher...she's too damn hot...


 
Dude you gotta stop that I might have to stop posting for atleast a half hour or so to watch porno. God damn that's a Juicy ass, god bless her heart LMAO


----------



## HotRodded7321

That shit is fuckin hot, though....seriously....


----------



## D-EJ915

modified a bit...


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> That shit is fuckin hot, though....seriously....


 
dude I have no idea how many retards I have killed but it's definitely over 1,000 I ain't stopping yet.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ You're going to HELL!!!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^ You're going to HELL!!!


 
thats ok with me, I know you're on your way there too mothafucka!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


>


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed, g'night guys (6:26 here, lol).


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

how do I post an MP3 track? I wanna know what you guys think of this wierd ass riff I just played (drunken...so you know it's gonna be fun )


----------



## D-EJ915

use MEDIA inside the [ ] things.

...


----------



## JPMDan

just pulled this out of google

http://www.mp3-host.com/



D-EJ915 said:


> use MEDIA inside the [ ] things.
> 
> ...


 
lol sleepy sleepy sleepy reminds me of an episode of Ed Edd and Eddy


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, double-D says it *points to self*

Ed, Edd and Eddy is an awesome show. It's an experience in and of itself!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I can't fucking figure it out!!!! lol....what's the exact format? (give me an example or something)


----------



## JPMDan

I'd say Ed is my favorite character in that show. Something smells good, Buttered Toast


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> I can't fucking figure it out!!!! lol....what's the exact format? (give me an example or something)








just quote what I post here and see what it is:
[MEDIA]http://www.yourawesomehost.com/this_song_kicks_ass.mp3[/MEDIA]

or you can go to www.putfile.com, upload it and just give us the link 


and for my exit...


----------



## Alpo

Is it just me or is this thread moving faster than before?


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> Is it just me or is this thread moving faster than before?


It's what happens when all of us are on together (JPMdan, Ragen and I)


----------



## JPMDan

moving faster due to tons of pics and random comments for 3 people having a fun time and drinking booze then taking a poopie.



D-EJ915 said:


> It's what happens when all of us are on together (JPMdan, Ragen and I)


 
Please Jeff call me by Dan, it's obvious my name is Dan


----------



## HotRodded7321

sounds like shit...it's a raw take...but it's fun as shit to play


----------



## JPMDan

not working Colonel Tea Bag


----------



## D-EJ915

speakers are in the off position.


----------



## HotRodded7321

http://media.putfile.com/Random-Drunken-Riff

that shit works...try it

EDIT: I really need a drum track on it....


----------



## JPMDan

Thats some kool shit right there bro. Hard and heavy.


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> Thats some kool shit right there bro. Hard and heavy.



I started fuckin around with octaves not too long ago...it's pretty fun, but limiting, I think. lol...it doesn't really matter anyways, I have an excuse for anyone who says it sucks....half a bottle of absolut and 2 cokes


----------



## JPMDan

damn and you type this clean?


----------



## HotRodded7321

yuppers...lol....I've been in the military for over 5 years....its easy to get drunk and still funciton...I'm actually amazed that recording didn't come out shittier than it did...lol. I'm fuckin hammered right now!


----------



## JPMDan

I was supposed to be in for 6 years and got out at 3 years and 4 months with a reitred pay check


----------



## HotRodded7321

Nice, I got chaptered....cuz I hated it, lol...but I still get VA benefits and shit...they pissed me off, to say the least


----------



## Alpo

Unbreak my heeeeaaaaaarrrrt
Say you love me agaaaaaain

etc...


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> Nice, I got chaptered....cuz I hated it, lol...but I still get VA benefits and shit...they pissed me off, to say the least


 
I had a brain tumor removed, lost some periphal vision in my left eye, got my MGIB and 700 dollars a month til I get another review


----------



## HotRodded7321

if you're bored....go here

This was before I learned about recording....lol.



JPMDan said:


> I had a brain tumor removed, lost some periphal vision in my left eye, got my MGIB and 700 dollars a month til I get another review



That's fucked up! You should be on 100%!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> if you're bored....go here
> 
> This was before I learned about recording....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up! You should be on 100%!!!!


 
they look at it as a loss of minor vision so I got 30 percent, I'm not that bad but I do deserve about 50%. We'll see because now Im on 4 meds for life.


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> We'll see because now Im on 4 meds for life.



100% Fuck what they tell you...be aggressive and get it, I've seen people with less get 100%.....for that, tell them FUCK YOU and get it. That's bullshit!


----------



## JPMDan

well they'll be doing reviews and shit I'll speak my mind about it this time, thats how the military is man, behind over *toss sand in your ass* and get fucked.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Hehe, naw, not me.....they put me on meds for ADHD and anxiety and I got 70%....I bitched a fit and told them it was all their fault  But it worked!


----------



## JPMDan

the endocrinologist I had was a dumbass, he had me off a med that was extremely important to my life, basically it helps my body deal with stress. I had a few times that I blacked out so they will be hearing from me thats for fucking sure man.


----------



## Ken

asdlkfjasl;dfkj is now a legitimate post.


----------



## JPMDan

Ken Burtch said:


> asdlkfjasl;dfkj


 

alkdfjaljdfal? 
lf;ajdfl;ajfdsal;j
jflajd;lfajfdsaj;f

durka on and durka forth


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> the endocrinologist I had was a dumbass, he had me off a med that was extremely important to my life, basically it helps my body deal with stress. I had a few times that I blacked out so they will be hearing from me thats for fucking sure man.



GET EM!!!  I did....works out GREAT!!! LOTS of fuckin gear money, man


----------



## Ken

Allah Jihad! Oh, durka durka.


----------



## HotRodded7321

so did you actually dig on that riff or what? I thought it was pretty thick...not too heavy, but workable....



Ken Burtch said:


> Allah Jihad! Oh, durka durka.



durka durka.....jihad!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

I like a durka durka, I really do dig it man, you got a nice chunk sound out of your Low B


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> I like a durka durka, I really do dig it man, you got a nice chunk sound out of your Low B



Tuning was in A


----------



## JPMDan

I'm playing dropped A right now, for a minute I thought you had passed out.


----------



## Seedawakener

kluggi...


----------



## Alpo

I just had a quick nap. Now I'm cranky and my diaper needs changing


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

i just woke up and showered and fed my animals, and I'm ready to rock...I just don't have anything to do...


----------



## Alpo

Why don't you just play sitar?


----------



## Buzz762

I'm feeling pretty annoyed right now...


Damn 13 year olds stayed the night.


----------



## Alpo

Where's DEJ with his jailbait pics?


----------



## Seedawakener

He got vaporized.


----------



## Desecrated

More people need to get vaporized


----------



## Alpo

Just playin' bass.


----------



## Seedawakener

Bass is fun.


----------



## Nik

Seedawakener said:


> Bass is fun.




Yup


----------



## Seedawakener

middle section of "Stream of conciousness" FTW.


----------



## Alpo

I said that earlier in the thread, but Naren disagreed

I just learned the awesome chord tapping part from DT's Scarred. It sho is purdy


----------



## Seedawakener

You said the exact same hting about the middlesectionpart of that song. the part with the "Dream theateresque" power feeling? if you know what i mean?

Scarred is pure pwnage.


----------



## Alpo

Actually I was referring to the "bass is fun" remark.


----------



## Seedawakener

mauahhaa Im totally off when it comes to conversating with people...


----------



## Alpo

Hey, I was gonna edit my post, after I noticed your post, but I couldn't be arsed. I knew this would happen. I'm just a lazy bastard.


----------



## Seedawakener

Ok then... Ill blame you...


----------



## Alpo

Blame away, I can take it. I'm a doublehard bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915

fdgdgs


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

I hate having a little nephew sometimes.... went to bed at 5/6am and now it's 2:30 and I'm up fuck I am tired.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah they,re crazy


----------



## JPMDan

little turds they are, man you guys are fucking slow on posting. Where's Ragen at, we need to bump this shit up more.


----------



## D-EJ915

He's probably recovering from last night


----------



## JPMDan

Picture isn't showing dude


----------



## D-EJ915

I deleted it bc I thought it was kind of mean to the dude who was in it.


----------



## JPMDan

lmfao!!! it was this big, she lies that is hilarious dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, I do this "she liiieeees" voice in a funny way so it kills me  The person on the left looks kinda like a dude but I'm pretty sure it's a girl...s/he is very ambiguous, lol.


----------



## JPMDan

Butt Secks!!!


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## D-EJ915

best bday song ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_46KuQFl18&eurl=


----------



## Buzz762

Let's play name that organic compound!







+rep to anybody who knows what that actually is.


----------



## HotRodded7321

oi....just woke up.


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> Let's play name that organic compound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to anybody who knows what that actually is.


no idea what that one is, lol, although it has a dick so it's male


----------



## Oguz286

Buzz762 said:


> Let's play name that organic compound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to anybody who knows what that actually is.



guanine?  (C5H5N5O is guanine i think )

EDIT: 2-amino-3,7-dihydropurin-6-one or something like that, i have forgotten 99% of what they taught me in chemistryclass


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> oi....just woke up.


 
mornin' Sunshine LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

haha yeah, nice time to get up


----------



## JPMDan

man putfile takes forever to upload a song.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Long night


----------



## JPMDan

long but a great and funny night plus you don't have a 8 year old nephew running around the house knocking on your door waking you up.


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> man putfile takes forever to upload a song.


no, but you uploading those granny pornos torrents slows it to hell


----------



## HotRodded7321

yeah, I had some chick waking me up all fuckin day....I hate it when they don't let you sleep! 



D-EJ915 said:


> no, but you uploading those granny pornos torrents slows it to hell


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> no, but you uploading those granny pornos torrents slows it to hell


 

funny.... I dont watch granny porn nor do I use bit torrent focker


----------



## HotRodded7321

^but he does, 

I cleaned that riff up from last night....puttin it in GP5 right now, and I'm makin a drum beat for it....still fuckin with a chorus, but it might be done tonight or tomorrow, I'm hoping.


----------



## JPMDan

I had my friend help me out with my pro tools so now I'm uploading it to putfile and it's taking for fucking ever


----------



## Buzz762

Oguz286 said:


> guanine?  (C5H5N5O is guanine i think )
> 
> EDIT: 2-amino-3,7-dihydropurin-6-one or something like that, i have forgotten 99% of what they taught me in chemistryclass





You were right the first time with Guanine. I believe you were going for 2-amino6-oxo-purine on that second attempt?


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> I had my friend help me out with my pro tools so now I'm uploading it to putfile and it's taking for fucking ever



Cool, as soon as it's done post that shit!!!


----------



## JPMDan

you know it mang


----------



## Hellbound

Man those pics of those females has me all horny now. I hate being lonely. I have a serious problem and I'm not afraid to admit it....I'm a chronic masterbator. I'm 27 years old and it seems as if puberty never wore off. Any advice to help me with my problem? I called around there is no chronic masterbator anonymous places anywhere just for alcohol and drug abuse. I might just go look at some pictures of ugly fat women for a while might help.  Watching "American Beauty" right now and it's right at the part where Kevin Spacey is taking the chicks shirt off and exposes her tits.....dammit I'll be back in a little while.


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype is beyond epic \m/ <3333


----------



## HotRodded7321

Hellbound said:


> Man those pics of those females has me all horny now. I hate being lonely. I have a serious problem and I'm not afraid to admit it....I'm a chronic masterbator. I'm 27 years old and it seems as if puberty never wore off. Any advice to help me with my problem? I called around there is no chronic masterbator anonymous places anywhere just for alcohol and drug abuse. I might just go look at some pictures of ugly fat women for a while might help.  Watching "American Beauty" right now and it's right at the part where Kevin Spacey is taking the chicks shirt off and exposes her tits.....dammit I'll be back in a little while.




Does this help?


----------



## D-EJ915

eww dude, I'm blocking that pic...yay image blocked! Opera FTW <3


----------



## Hellbound

HotRodded7321 said:


> Does this help?





yes bro thank you so much. Everytime I get the urge I'll just stare at that pic for a while. Hell I may get that pic enlarged and put a poster of her in my room. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Our country reeks of trees...our yaks are really large, and they smell like rotting beef carcasses...


----------



## HotRodded7321

DAN, WTF!? hurry up!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

that's gross


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> DAN, WTF!? hurry up!!!


 
You rang fuckface?  

http://media.putfile.com/Transformation-86


----------



## johnw

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is sooooooo gross.

The blob


----------



## JPMDan

Hellbound said:


> Man those pics of those females has me all horny now. I hate being lonely. I have a serious problem and I'm not afraid to admit it....I'm a chronic masterbator. I'm 27 years old and it seems as if puberty never wore off. Any advice to help me with my problem? I called around there is no chronic masterbator anonymous places anywhere just for alcohol and drug abuse. I might just go look at some pictures of ugly fat women for a while might help.  Watching "American Beauty" right now and it's right at the part where Kevin Spacey is taking the chicks shirt off and exposes her tits.....dammit I'll be back in a little while.


 
Welcome to the club


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> You rang fuckface?
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Transformation-86



Is that the Vampire song?


----------



## JPMDan

Yes that is it, what are your thoughts?


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> Yes that is it, what are your thoughts?



That shit's pretty crazy man! Need more volume, though. What's the effect you're using on the end part? That sounded pretty cool 

Edit...reminds me of a new school Nosferatu theme song, lol....I can totally picture him creepin up on some chick in an old black and white movie and biting her neck!


----------



## JPMDan

at first I used a sitar patch then I went into the Octave patch then to this metal patch that sounded really badass but shitty so I edited the eq and speaker set up and voila perfectly raw GT8 pure metal machine then back to the octave. sounds like a organ doesn't?


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yeah, it sounds pretty cool man. MAKE IT LOUDER THOUGH!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

ugh it was a PITA, I'm just happy to finally get this fucker out plus that ending part was done on the fly, I just winged it and it sounded sick.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Fruity Loops sucks balls....I swear....building drum tracks one beat at a time is a fucking royal pain in the ass!


----------



## JPMDan

no shit man, I had it but deleted it, I want to buy a drum machine one of these days.


----------



## ibzrg1570

this is taking a long time to get to 100,000.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## JPMDan

Banana Hammock


----------



## HotRodded7321

Bananna Ramma


----------



## JPMDan

Banana Cream on yo face mothafucka! lmao


----------



## HotRodded7321

BANANNA'S IN PAJAMAS ARE COMING DOWN THE STAIRS!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

ever heard a banana fart?


----------



## Karl Hungus

JPMDan said:


> ever heard a banana fart?



I onced farted a banana...


...getting it in was the easy part.


----------



## JPMDan

Karl Hungus said:


> I onced farted a banana...
> 
> 
> ...getting it in was the easy part.


 
oh fuck yea that's fucking funny man. Karl Shoots He farts out a banana!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page


----------



## JPMDan

nope same Gay old page.


----------



## D-EJ915

no the last one was 57 you FAGGOT! lol


----------



## Karl Hungus

I had pizza, and now my farts are smelling kinda baked.


----------



## HotRodded7321

~?~


----------



## JPMDan

Karl Hungus said:


> I had pizza, and now my farts are smelling kinda baked.


 
lmao someone is baking brownies.


----------



## Nik

HotRodded7321 said:


> BANANNA'S IN PAJAMAS ARE COMING DOWN THE STAIRS!!!!



That was such a creepy show


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> no the last one was 57 you FAGGOT! lol


 
Hey Im not the one that watches Hentai or granny porn


----------



## HotRodded7321

Nik said:


> That was such a creepy show


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
dude I have no idea where you found that but god damn that shit is hilarious.


----------



## Nik

I dunno if that's work safe.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

yea thats true, we're not supposed to post NWS stuff in this thread.



HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
fuck yea that shit is sick!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> dude I have no idea where you found that but god damn that shit is hilarious.


what the fuck 








JPMDan said:


> Hey Im not the one that watches Hentai or granny porn


fuck you and your grannies


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you and your grannies


im sure you would


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> what the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you and your grannies


 
oh yes I loves a me some grannies massa.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

gotta love the old technik guys.


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
lmfao!!! Now I wish I had some legos and a blunt


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

lmfao! thats the 70-80's Sylvester.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahah chicken torturers...yeah I try to avoid thinking about processed farming


----------



## HotRodded7321

I love the safety helmet!!!


----------



## JPMDan

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I've seen that image shopped back and forth.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## JPMDan

wow this is moving very quickly now.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I said that earlier in the thread, but Naren disagreed
> 
> I just learned the awesome chord tapping part from DT's Scarred. It sho is purdy



Bass is fun, dude. I disagreed that _practicing_ bass is fun.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Damn, 300 posts already today?! lol


----------



## JPMDan

we move like there is no tomorrow mang.


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!

practicing ANYTHING is boring as hell, thus why I never really get anywhere


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yarg!


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> BANANAS!
> 
> practicing ANYTHING is boring as hell, thus why I never really get anywhere


 
Don't practice then, just play covers and make your own songs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## HotRodded7321

^YES!!!! 

Dude you get rep for that one...that's fucking awesome!


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
the ultimate battle of fast food!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


OWNAGE!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I love it when they don't catch me.....

"Hate to see you leave but I love to watch you go"


----------



## D-EJ915

wow...hahahaha


----------



## Nik

Damn...


----------



## HotRodded7321

Chicks on bikes are cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

she could easily crush us with her legs...


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> I love it when they don't catch me.....
> 
> "Hate to see you leave but I love to watch you go"


 
oh god here we go again.... PORN TIME!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Found in the Urban Dictionary:

1. End Table Ass 

A girl with an Applebottom, or huge ass so big that you can use it to hold up cups and drinks

ex.-I put my beer on Donna's End Table Ass while i was hitting it from the back

Sad, but true.


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> Found in the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> 1. End Table Ass
> 
> A girl with an Applebottom, or huge ass so big that you can use it to hold up cups and drinks
> 
> ex.-I put my beer on Donna's End Table Ass while i was hitting it from the back
> 
> Sad, but true.


 
I'll take miss Europe anyday over miss america.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Bet you wish you had ona these....


----------



## JPMDan

why can't UPS be that good to us?????


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> why can't UPS be that good to us?????



No shit, if she came to my door, I'd be like, 

"Hi, thanks, why don't you come in, take of your coat...err...shirt, and stay a while"


----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> Bet you wish you had ona these....


 
"What a coincidence.... I have a package for you, too."


----------



## HotRodded7321

BinaryTox1n said:


> "What a coincidence.... I have a package for you, too."





check this out....


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=313939#post313939


----------



## JPMDan

BinaryTox1n said:


> "What a coincidence.... I have a package for you, too."


 
it's Package for Glen Quagmire. *looks down* oh excuse me *goes in house and comes out nude* I have a package for you too alllll right! *pepper sprays him* Sorry I've built up an immunity. *runs to truck*


----------



## HotRodded7321

Oh my god!!!!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> Oh my god!!!!!



 That announcer!
"OOH OOH OOH... OH... OOHH. LETS LOOK AT THAT REPLAY.... OOH OOH OOH OH OOH."


----------



## HotRodded7321

That hand-stand kick was the SHIT!!!


----------



## JPMDan

dude that is great!!!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

hahaha!

saw binary_toxin's post on the beat this picture and couldn't resist.


----------



## JPMDan

lmfao Jackson in the box


----------



## HotRodded7321

YES.

hehehe, look at my avatar....then click the link.


----------



## JPMDan

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## Naren

"Where is your god now?"


----------



## JPMDan

I still like the one where the king fights ronald mcdonald over wendy lol



JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
this one!


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Morning.


 
Mornin' to ya laddy, where's me lucky charms?


----------



## omentremor

thats an hilarious sig there Dan


----------



## Karl Hungus

I can't sleep. 

I've went to bed over an hour ago, but I couldn't sleep, then I got hungry, so I went and put food in me.

I'm going to try go back to sleep now.


----------



## Alpo

You're a vampire! Blaaa!


----------



## JPMDan

omentremor said:


> thats an hilarious sig there Dan


 
Thank You very much.


----------



## HotRodded7321

This should help you fuckers on the other side of the world wake up REAL quick


----------



## JPMDan

Karl Hungus said:


> I can't sleep.
> 
> I've went to bed over an hour ago, but I couldn't sleep, then I got hungry, so I went and put food in me.
> 
> I'm going to try go back to sleep now.


 
If you get bored and can't sleep then listen to my song fucker.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Mosh pits are FUN!!!! I took this in WA last week....good fuckin show!


----------



## D-EJ915

BOW DOWN BEFORE M!E!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

no.


----------



## Karl Hungus

JPMDan said:


> If you get bored and can't sleep then listen to my song fucker.



Oh yeah, I did listen to it.


----------



## omentremor

im eating ice cream
we should start making bets on what date we will reach 100k


----------



## JPMDan

PM me and tell me what you think of it then fucker, thats the point I'm looking for advice on how to better my technique.


----------



## omentremor

i reckon it will be a hundred times how long it already hs been
looking bleak
but we can do it
like that little train twat


----------



## HotRodded7321

well, we upped it by 300-something today alone, lol....


----------



## JPMDan

it's only been 13 days and we're almost at 2500. it's gonna be a few months anyway we look at it.


----------



## HotRodded7321

yeah, it'll take like 8 months or so.....


----------



## JPMDan

something like that, might as well get the hard work done now rather than later on. let's say we do 5k posts per month thats 60k per year. We're looking at late 2008 maybe early 09


----------



## HotRodded7321

yep


----------



## Naren

I say we do at least 15,000 posts a month.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Naren said:


> I say we do at least 15,000 posts a month.



fuck that, that's like having a second job! lol...there's typically only like, 5 of us that regularly post on this thread, I don't think anyone else really cares about it, hahaha.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas man


----------



## JPMDan

oh god don't get Ragen started with the flashing banana again.


----------



## D-EJ915

best thread ever


----------



## HotRodded7321

carlos mencia is funny as FUCK!!!!





















































ZANG!!!


----------



## JPMDan

you guys know that valentines day is around the corner.....

http://www.courageunfettered.com/xtra/fat-bitch.jpg


----------



## HotRodded7321

^ it no worky


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^ it no worky


 
thats ok, I ain't putting it on my Photobucket LMAO


----------



## HotRodded7321

WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!


 
someone needs to put a handprint on that juicy ass!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> someone needs to put a handprint on that juicy ass!!!!



Yep....that's me alright....I was so there....I swear....it's just a bad exposure...that's all.


----------



## JPMDan

look at the shadow of her ass, lol she really got some junk in her trunk.


----------



## Naren

Weeeeeell, I already had sex 3 times today, so maybe that's why that girl isn't doin' too much for me.


----------



## JPMDan

3 times? thats it?


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## HotRodded7321

Damn, fuckers got me, lol


----------



## JPMDan

lmao!!! that came out great!!!


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> 3 times? thats it?



Yeah, 'cause she left at 4:00pm, dude.


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> Yeah, 'cause she left at 4:00pm, dude.


 
Maybe next time you can put in double work


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha those are fuchin hilarious dude


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> hahahaha those are fuchin hilarious dude


 
Indeed they are, I asked him to do the mario one earlier today but he thought I meant as in a .gif file not as a edited pic.


----------



## Alpo

Makes me want to play Mario 64...


----------



## JPMDan

man I haven't played Mario 64 in years.


----------



## D-EJ915

mario 64 is so awesome


----------



## Sebastian

It Fucking rules....

I also like Mario Kart.... i always play with Wario there. well i dont have a N64 so i guess i played...


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> mario 64 is so awesome


 
Hell yeah, first 3D Mario, long as hell game. I gotten all the stars once so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Naren

Mario 64 IS awesome.  One of my top 5 favorite N64 games.


----------



## JPMDan

What other games were your favorite Naren?


----------



## D-EJ915

And you know what is more awesome? The DS version...bc it's portable...although I still have to get it, lol. They simplified it I think but W/E you know.


----------



## Oguz286

Final Fantasy ofcourse! 

Mario 64 FTW!!! But come on, you've gotta love Mario 3 as well!


----------



## JPMDan

Oguz286 said:


> you've gotta love Mario 3 as well!


 
fuck yea!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## JPMDan

Bump again.


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> What other games were your favorite Naren?



Here are a few:
Tony Hawk Pro Skater
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
1080
Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Road Rash 64
Star Wars: Shadows Of The Empire
Goldeneye
etc.


----------



## JPMDan

oh fuck yea Zelda Ocarina of time and Majora's mask I got them on my GC, the collectors game where you get the 2 NES a and 2 N64 Zelda games.


----------



## D-EJ915

zelda was awesome

goldeneye was the shit too


----------



## Alpo

Mario 64 was the first 3d game I ever played. I had a SNES before (which obviously kicks ass), and Mario 64 blew me away! It was so amazing to be able to move freely in the game world, and after a decade, it's still a great game. But my favourite game ever has to be Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Mario 64 was the first 3d game I ever played.


 
You're not the only one there


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blood is thickest when love is bold, but blood runs thin when the heart grows cold...


----------



## Alpo

True dat


----------



## Oguz286

Well my first '3d' game was Duke Nukem 3D  And i still play it today, it kicks mofo arse!!!

"It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum... and i'm all outta gum" 




distressed_romeo said:


> Blood is thickest when love is bold, but blood runs thin when the heart grows cold...



Nice!


----------



## JPMDan

Bump a dump bump, bump!


----------



## Alpo

Just playin' bass.


----------



## Seedawakener

Bass is fun.


----------



## Alpo

I said that earlier in the thread, but Naren disagreed


----------



## JPMDan

Listening to Bulb play his 8 string on myspace is really fun!


----------



## Alpo

8 strings? what do you need that many strings for? Just play a bass. I can't even play 6 strings. Just get a bass player. A guitar is not a bass. Why would you wnat to step on the bass players frequencies? It's going to sound muddy. You're going to get carpal tunnell. Beatles didn't use 8 strings. etc...


----------



## JPMDan

uh ok....


----------



## Alpo

Yep. I hate those "guitars" with more than 6 strings. Just play a bass if you want to go that low.


----------



## Oguz286

Alpo said:


> 8 strings? what do you need that many strings for? Just play a bass. I can't even play 6 strings. Just get a bass player. A guitar is not a bass. Why would you wnat to step on the bass players frequencies? It's going to sound muddy. You're going to get carpal tunnell. Beatles didn't use 8 strings. etc...



You obviously never listened to Bulb or Meshuggah, have you? And if you did, you failed to see their magnificence... in other words...


YOU FAILED AT LIFE!!! 

J/K btw


----------



## JPMDan

I think you had a bit more coffee than you needed this morning.



Oguz286 said:


> You obviously never listened to Bulb or Meshuggah, have you? And if you did, you failed to see their magnificence... in other words...
> 
> 
> YOU FAILED AT LIFE!!!
> 
> J/K btw


 
lmao


----------



## distressed_romeo

If nothing in the world can change our children will inherit nothing...


----------



## Oguz286

distressed_romeo said:


> If nothing in the world can change our children will inherit nothing...



Nevermore? (This godless endeavour?)


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I said that earlier in the thread, but Naren disagreed



I never disagreed with you, dude.  What made you think that?


----------



## Alpo

I said "bass is fun" and you were all like "no, it isn't" and I was like "yes it is" and you were all like "no way" and I was like "yes way" etc...

Maybe you were talking about something else. Or maybe it wasn't you. Who knows..


----------



## JPMDan

ok bump a way this goes.


----------



## Seedawakener

I dont think he is serious, General.


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> I dont think he is serious, General.


 
Captain, help me move this thread faster. It's going to slow if we're going to reach 100k.


----------



## distressed_romeo

We stand still...we stand like whores...


----------



## JPMDan

something like that....


----------



## Seedawakener

SIR YES SIR! Ill continue the postwhoring when I get back from the gym... signing out.


----------



## JPMDan

make sure when you do your squats your ass hits the ground moogle nutts. As you were...


----------



## Sebastian

not...


----------



## Alpo

Another boring sunday.



Oguz286 said:


> You obviously never listened to Bulb or Meshuggah, have you? And if you did, you failed to see their magnificence... in other words...
> 
> 
> YOU FAILED AT LIFE!!!
> 
> J/K btw




Feel the love

The gentle, emotional kind. Not the rough, forbidden love between a man and his cow.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Another boring sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel the love
> 
> The gentle, emotional forbidden love between a man and his cow.


----------



## Alpo

Dude, you saw right through me! Wanna be my cow?


----------



## b3n

I'm off to eat fruit pastilles...


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I said "bass is fun" and you were all like "no, it isn't" and I was like "yes it is" and you were all like "no way" and I was like "yes way" etc...
> 
> Maybe you were talking about something else. Or maybe it wasn't you. Who knows..



Here you go:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=370935#post370935


----------



## Alpo

Well, that makes sense. I really can't be bothered to read every page of this thread

Sorry about that


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Post #2444


----------



## Naren

It sure was.


----------



## Alpo

So, a 100k post contest, eh?


----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo, say it again!


----------



## Naren

A 100K post contest, eh?


----------



## Makelele

Eh?


----------



## Seedawakener

eh?


----------



## Makelele

Soon we'll have 2,5% of 100000 posts!


----------



## Naren




----------



## Seedawakener

yey! This thread will probably die soon.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oro?


----------



## Seedawakener

what would be the most 'gorey' way to kill someone?


----------



## Alpo

Probably to make said person read Al Gores books cover to cover.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Probably to make said person read Al Gores books cover to cover.


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Nik

tr00 dat


----------



## Alpo

kiN
elohssa tnagorrA


----------



## Buzz762

....I think I'm studying too much.



I just had a dream about balancing chemical equations.


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Rick

Buzz762 said:


> ....I think I'm studying too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a dream about balancing chemical equations.



Take a break. I'll allow it.


----------



## Nik

Buzz762 said:


> ....I think I'm studying too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a dream about balancing chemical equations.




Sounds fun!  

I used to hate balancing chemical equations. Until we started doing problems where balancing the chemical equation was the *easy* part of the problem. Then I started loving it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Seedawakener

eh?


----------



## Pauly




----------



## D-EJ915

whooo~~~ bumpage!!!


----------



## Alpo

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Dem brits sho is a rowdy bunch


----------



## Pauly




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I forgot sunscreen on my trip yesterday and now I'm suffering


----------



## Alpo

Where's Pedobear when you need him?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

bloody double posts


----------



## Nik

lol


----------



## Alpo

sneeze


----------



## Alpo

sneeze


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

o rly


----------



## JPMDan

Name this movie....

I'm gonna fuck you in the ass so good you ain't gonna shit right for a week.


----------



## johnw

Bad Santa


----------



## Alpo

I thought it was "Garfield III: Surprise! Buttsecks."


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww


----------



## Seedawakener

D-EJ915 said:


>



haha


----------



## Alpo

Is that a Line 6 ubermetal?


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> I thought it was "Garfield III: Surprise! Buttsecks."


 
LMFAO!!!!! 

johnw gets rep for getting it right.



Alpo said:


> Is that a Line 6 ubermetal?


 

Yes that is the Uber Metal Pedal


----------



## D-EJ915

dan is racking it up


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

You have BB code turned off or something? Your img tags never work.

nevermind, looked at it, you need to get rid of the URL tags.


----------



## Alpo

I guess I'm gonna go watch tv.


----------



## JPMDan

nah I tried to use someone else's photobucket but I saved it to my photobucket and changed the link.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananz0rz


----------



## JPMDan

banana rama


----------



## BinaryTox1n

My spoon is too big.


----------



## D-EJ915

If you hover your mouse over the icon to the left of the thread title when in the index or search it tells you how many posts you have in here.

It says 527 for me.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

D-EJ915 said:


> If you hover your mouse over the icon to the left of the thread title when in the index or search it tells you how many posts you have in here.
> 
> It says 527 for me.




I have 4.

Now, 5.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Loathsome I've become...


----------



## JPMDan

205 posts for me.


----------



## Seedawakener

qué?


----------



## D-EJ915

I have teh mad skillzzzz


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> I have teh mad skillzzzz


 

lol you should find an anime pic and put that text in it!


----------



## Seedawakener

Im gonna get an XT and a pair of monitors tomorrow. Congratulate me!


----------



## JPMDan

good deal, hope it does the job you need it to do. Make sure you buy the Metal shop pack or whatever it's called, I heard it's badass.


----------



## Seedawakener

I will as soon as I have neough money for it. This buy will pretty much take all my money. Though the metal pack is cheap. I might be able to get it tomorrow too... hmm


----------



## JPMDan

man I can't wait to get my custom built!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

I cant either! But Ill have to wiat now when I buy this. Maybe I can get it done by christmas... That would pwn. But I need this more than I need another guitar because my hellraiser kicks ass and my 007 is getting an M7 in march.


----------



## JPMDan

I'm happy with my GT8, I just want a Ibanez RG made to my specs for once


----------



## Seedawakener

Im not happy with my guitarport.


----------



## JPMDan

but what about your peavey XXX? I'd die to have one of those.


----------



## Seedawakener

It kicks ass... The distortion is awesome (when fully scooped though, it sounds awful with any mids) and I love it. Ill be taking it to the place where my band probably will rehearse. Im not sure if we will rehaerse there though. But I cant record with it at home and I usually move it between my parents every week and thats a pain in the ass. Now I can leave it at my moms place and bring the XT back and forth.


----------



## JPMDan

ah I see so it's just for recording portability.


----------



## distressed_romeo

For a price I'll do 'bout anything, except pull the trigger...


----------



## JPMDan

For a cheeseburger... I'll do absolutely nothing but I'll do your wife/gf... (just kidding of course)


----------



## Seedawakener

Yup pretty much.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Seedawakener

HotRodded7321 said:


>



That smiley is SOOOO awesome.


----------



## HotRodded7321

The smiley band.

Complete with dancers.


----------



## JPMDan

LMFAO!!!! Needs a hillbilly with a banjo


----------



## Seedawakener

haha


----------



## Cancer

lmao ...that was awesome


----------



## Seedawakener

GENERAL! should we make this thread our main one for spreading our propaganda and recruiting members?


----------



## JPMDan

a little entertainment for the guys that are bored....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWuyjx1lRU


----------



## Seedawakener

answer my question damn it!


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> GENERAL! should we make this thread our main one for spreading our propaganda and recruiting members?


 
didn't see this, why not it is a spam thread.

more quagmire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibIY9ziDt_k


----------



## distressed_romeo

We're taught unconditional love...that blood is thicker than water...


----------



## Seedawakener

good... everything is going as planned...


----------



## Nik

distressed_romeo said:


> We're taught unconditional love...that blood is thicker than water...




... that a parent's life would revolve around their son or their daughter...


----------



## JPMDan

and I farted.....


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> ... that a parent's life would revolve around their son or their daughter...


...you pretended i was your own....


----------



## Nik

OzzyC said:


> ...you pretended i was your own....



...And even believed that you loved me...


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> ...And even believed that you loved me...


 
...but were always threatend by some invisible bloodline that only you could see...


----------



## JPMDan

.... and I shall forever fart


----------



## distressed_romeo

OzzyC said:


> ...but were always threatend by some invisible bloodline that only you could see...



You took advantage of an outreached hand...


----------



## Nik

...And twisted it to meet your every need...


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> ...And twisted it to meet your every need...



you took advantage of an outreached hand and twisted it to meet you8r every need

EDIT: oops...


Give me time to recharge by batteries
ill see her when shes older and ill bounce her on my knee


----------



## JPMDan

.... but right now it feels like a shart


----------



## Nik

...Well listen to me you ungrateful fool
Here comes a dose of reality...


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> ...Well listen to me you ungrateful fool
> Here comes a dose of reality...



*begins reciting lyrics to stream of conciousness*


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds cool, Ian, enjoy that stuff


----------



## Nik

OzzyC said:


> *begins reciting lyrics to stream of conciousness*




How would that go?



> "Stream of Consciousness"
> 
> lyrics by John Petrucci
> 
> ...du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH
> du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH
> du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH
> du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH
> du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH du-DAH-duh-DAAAAH...


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> How would that go?


mo...you missed a duh


----------



## HotRodded7321

OzzyC said:


> mo...you missed a duh


----------



## JPMDan

lmao


----------



## Nik

OzzyC said:


> mo...you missed a duh



Nope, I didn't. Go look at the booklet.


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> Nope, I didn't. Go look at the booklet.



just cause its not in the book doesnt mean it isnt there 
it isnt the first time its detracted from the 'original' lyrics


----------



## JPMDan

ooops I farted again....
I ate a can of beans
now I just sharted.


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate homework, lol


----------



## JPMDan

I don't have homework but I will once I start going back to school.


----------



## D-EJ915

...yeah


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> I hate homework, lol




I know, I'm doing Physics homework now


----------



## Seedawakener

I dont have any school tomorrow (monday)... muaha


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> I dont have any school tomorrow (monday)... muaha


 
I'll send a letter to your school saying you graduated.


----------



## Seedawakener

Its probably my bad english or something but I dont get it? You mean finished school?


----------



## OzzyC

Beating
Heart still beating for the cause...


----------



## Nik

wha... ?


----------



## Nik

wha... ?


----------



## JPMDan

lol yes you finished school so you no longer attend there. The General always takes care of his crew so they can shred in honor of our Highest rank official



OzzyC said:


> Beating
> Heart still beating for the cause...


 
Farting
I'm still farting because of the beans.


----------



## Seedawakener

JPMDan said:


> lol yes you finished school so you no longer attend there. The General always takes care of his crew so they can shred in honor of our Highest rank official



haha, ok... uhm, That would be great.  You are very generous o great follower of chris!


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> haha, ok... uhm, That would be great.  You are very generous o great follower of chris!


----------



## Seedawakener

... Im going to bed now... Have to sleep so i can go buy the XT.. MUAHAHA


----------



## JPMDan

sleep well soldier of metal *salutes*


----------



## Seedawakener

Thank you for permitting me to. sleep well.




































boobies.


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> boobies.


 
yes, they help me sleep better too.


----------



## Nik

wha... ?


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> wha... ?



hm...?


----------



## JPMDan

dur?


----------



## Nik

OzzyC said:


> hm...?




o rly... ?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

JPMDan said:


> yes, they help me sleep better too.



maybe thats what'll cure my inability to get enough sleep


----------



## OzzyC

Nik said:


> o rly... ?



uh....?


----------



## JPMDan

mefrommiddleearth said:


> maybe thats what'll cure my inability to get enough sleep


 
yep just find yourself a cute shortie with big boobs, let her sleep on top of you naked (penetration is optional) with her boobs in your face.


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> yep just find yourself a cute shortie with big boobs, let her sleep on top of you naked (penetration is optional) with her boobs in your face.



That's what I do.....boobies make good pillows.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay 7500...


----------



## HotRodded7321

yay um.......CANDY BARS!`


----------



## D-EJ915

candy bars are okay


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> yay um.......CANDY BARS!`


----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXo1kqARfg&eurl=


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXo1kqARfg&eurl=


----------



## JPMDan

Now that Saddam is dead I guess he's putting moves on Satan now....








D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXo1kqARfg&eurl=


 
Now you finally post something that fucking rules!!!!!!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

The world is flaort.


----------



## JPMDan

the world is a fart?


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## HotRodded7321

JPMDan said:


> Now that Saddam is dead I guess he's putting moves on Satan now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you finally post something that fucking rules!!!!!!



I FOUND IT!!!


Fuck my arm hurts....35 minutes straight of Fear Factory without stopping.....FUCKING OWWWW!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> the world is a fart?


...there was the big bang?

God must've lit a fart and thus we have the big bang.



randomly recorded AWESOME sounding clips ftw...

http://media.putfile.com/DEJ915---middle-rum-funnessssss
http://media.putfile.com/DEJ915---middle-red-pic-thing
http://media.putfile.com/DEJ915-fun-times-ababa


----------



## HotRodded7321

is one of those a killswitch song?

That shit's pretty fun, man!!!

Good riffage!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> is one of those a killswitch song?
> 
> That shit's pretty fun, man!!!
> 
> Good riffage!


 
yep


----------



## D-EJ915

I put part of "My Curse" in the one bc it sounds good...

oh yeah, that was my V-250 (EMG 81) into my RG75G2


----------



## JPMDan

yep...... bump


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Nik




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## JPMDan

shreddin' on to the next poster.


----------



## Naren

I've only got 138 posts in this thread! What is the world coming to!?!

[action=Naren]cries himself to sleep.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus REX!


----------



## JPMDan

dump a bump dump, BUMP!


----------



## Naren

A what?


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

NEWPAGE!


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

haherhaerah


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

hump! errr I mean bump!


----------



## Nik

Good work today guys


----------



## Naren




----------



## Buzz762

i just reformatted my computer... good lord, I'm pre-XP service pack 1 right now


----------



## Naren

cool.


----------



## JPMDan

yep, always a good day.


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> i just reformatted my computer... good lord, I'm pre-XP service pack 1 right now


wewt


----------



## JPMDan

yep


----------



## omentremor

I think Dan just trawls this thread to get his posts up


----------



## Buzz762

Doubt it.


----------



## D-EJ915

since it doesn't boost your post count...most likely not...I'm just bored while working, is all.


----------



## Naren

I only post in here to help get the thing closer to its insane goal. Doesn't change my post count, which is why I post so much crap in here.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

You mean this doesn't help my post count?
Shit, what have i been wasting my time in here for, then?
Do you know how long it takes to make 6 posts?


----------



## Naren

BinaryTox1n said:


> You mean this doesn't help my post count?



You didn't notice?


----------



## D-EJ915

stfu noob, get out!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Naren said:


> You didn't notice?


No.  
And i can't believe the admin would do such a shitty thing, wasting everyones time like that. what the hell is the point of a 100k post contest, if the posts don't even fucking count? This is bullshit.

...

Of course i did, i was just taking the piss.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha, you post-count monster, you


----------



## Naren

If they did count, in 2 years, it'd be

BinaryTox1n: 38,564 posts

breakdown:
posts from 100K Reply Contest thread: 37,800
posts from everywhere else: 764


----------



## JPMDan

omentremor said:


> I think Dan just trawls this thread to get his posts up


 
doesn't affect post count, doing my best to help my bretheren reach 100k.  Denied!


----------



## Naren

yep


----------



## JPMDan

mhmm


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## BinaryTox1n

Naren said:


> If they did count, in 2 years, it'd be
> 
> BinaryTox1n: 38,564 posts
> 
> breakdown:
> posts from 100K Reply Contest thread: 37,800
> posts from everywhere else: 764


 Probably so,
except that currently its:

BinaryTox1n: 498 posts

breakdown:
posts from 100K Reply Contest thread: 8
posts from everywhere else: 490


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


>


 
We need a fart emoticon


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

and Jeff deserves a loli emoticon


----------



## BinaryTox1n

i had to look up what a loli was on urbandictionary.com


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha metal ken wouldn't like that


----------



## HotRodded7321

Sick fuckers. 

1. loli 


1) short for lolicon
2) hentai that contains underage females in sexual situations.
3) an underage child, often depicted in sexual poses in hentai movies/images.

2) "I saw some loli the other day, I swear to god that girl had to be no older than five!"

3) Stacy was too young for Brad, but thats ok because he likes lolis.


----------



## JPMDan

BinaryTox1n said:


> i had to look up what a loli was on urbandictionary.com


 
you made me look it up since you got me all curious


----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> Sick fuckers.
> 
> 1. loli
> 
> 
> 1) short for lolicon
> 2) hentai that contains underage females in sexual situations.
> 3) an underage child, often depicted in sexual poses in hentai movies/images.
> 
> 2) "I saw some loli the other day, I swear to god that girl had to be no older than five!"
> 
> 3) Stacy was too young for Brad, but thats ok because he likes lolis.


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> Sick fuckers.
> 
> 1. loli
> 
> 
> 1) short for lolicon
> 2) hentai that contains underage females in sexual situations.
> 3) an underage child, often depicted in sexual poses in hentai movies/images.
> 
> 2) "I saw some loli the other day, I swear to god that girl had to be no older than five!"
> 
> 3) Stacy was too young for Brad, but thats ok because he likes lolis.


 
lol I'm not a sick fucker, Jeff is the one that comes out with loli and I'm like wtf is a loli, low and behold it deals with 6 year olds in hentai.....


----------



## BinaryTox1n

JPMDan said:


> lol I'm not a sick fucker, Jeff is the one that comes out with loli and I'm like wtf is a loli, low and behold it deals with 6 year olds in hentai.....



Well, he does love him some anime.

I always did think he liked it a little..._too_ much...


----------



## JPMDan

LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't actually look at that stuff, but the jokes/stuff around it are funny 

regular anime FTW

hentai FTL


----------



## JPMDan

denial!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Wheres that purple dildo picture?


----------



## JPMDan

WTF? purple dildo????


----------



## D-EJ915

BinaryTox1n said:


> Wheres that purple dildo picture?


you post that shit again I'll fucking stick my keyboard up your ass


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> you post that shit again I'll fucking stick my keyboard up your ass



what? mad cause you know there arent any little girls in it? 



EDIT: you were the one who posted it in the first place


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

oh lol, I totally thought you were talking about something else 

yeah some guy on the SD forum posted up that shit


----------



## BinaryTox1n

BAM!


----------



## D-EJ915

man fuck you binary toxin, you guys can't handle my black metal pose.


----------



## HotRodded7321

WTF!?!>!>!> Were did you get that fucking thing?!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

That's the one i was talking about.


----------



## D-EJ915

BinaryTox1n said:


> That's the one i was talking about.


at least the gay one is the person who made it / posts it


----------



## JPMDan

OMFG!!!! that is fucking great!!!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> WTF!?!>!>!> Were did you get that fucking thing?!



Judging by the pic jeff posted, i believe donnie made it.


----------



## JPMDan

BinaryTox1n said:


> BAM!


 
No Dorayaki Bunny there!


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah that's why you don't post pics on yourself on a forum full of guys with serious penis envy as mods


----------



## HotRodded7321

The monkey says that shit aint COOL!!!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah that's why you don't post pics on yourself on a forum full of guys with serious penis envy as mods



 Well, chris can't help it.


----------



## D-EJ915

well I have to get up at 6, g'night you sick fucks.


----------



## JPMDan

dude that is the funniest fucking thing I have seen! I can't stop laughing at it. Jeff don't take it so hard man, it's just a joke. If you react that way they are gonna keep on doing it to you. I'm surprised Donnie didn't take that pic of you sticking up your middle finger and added a baby penis on you.


----------



## D-EJ915

^are those all dudes? yipes, never looked at it full size before hahahaha


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> ^are those all dudes? yipes, never looked at it full size before hahahaha



yup


----------



## Sebastian

oh...


----------



## BinaryTox1n

The one on the far right has a bra on.... but i don't really think that proves anything in this case...


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> yup


eww man, that must be what the mod forum is like on here


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Sebastian

so the conversation goes on..


----------



## BinaryTox1n

D-EJ915 said:


> eww man, that must be what the mod forum is like on here






shiiit gerbils bitchnuts.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

those sick motherfuckers


----------



## JPMDan

yep....


----------



## Sebastian

Wow.. postwhoring at will i see


----------



## D-EJ915

the best part is that manly-man dude right in the middle standing up, hahaha, looks totally out of place


----------



## BinaryTox1n

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Wow.. postwhoring at will i see



Posts in here don't count, we've already had this discussion.


----------



## HotRodded7321

courtesy shot of the hour....


----------



## D-EJ915

the green dude's boobs are so low they're almost like fat rolls


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> courtesy shot of the hour....


----------



## Sebastian

BinaryTox1n said:


> Posts in here don't count, we've already had this discussion.



I know.  but we will be closer to 100k


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> courtesy shot of the hour....


 

MORE!!!! I need more!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


>


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## HotRodded7321

i wish I had teachers like this...


----------



## D-EJ915

BUMP!


----------



## HotRodded7321

BUMPALUMP!


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> i wish I had teachers like this...


 
I got some porn that has "students" doing their "teachers"


----------



## D-EJ915

oh speaking of baby wang (nws): http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ss/1169887424563.jpg


----------



## HotRodded7321

^I love that pic


----------



## JPMDan

and.... bump


----------



## HotRodded7321

bumpidge


----------



## Nik

ba-ba-bump


----------



## Naren

I bumped into this guy in the hallway.


----------



## HotRodded7321

BURN!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

I changed my sig message to something a little more naughty. Give me some feedback on it.


----------



## HotRodded7321

^


----------



## JPMDan

oh shit what was that from!!!!???? I can hear the voice saying that!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

HotRodded7321 said:


> BURN!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

http://media.putfile.com/DEJ915-lol-vox

lmao


----------



## JPMDan

FUCK THATS FUNNY AS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> http://media.putfile.com/DEJ915-lol-vox
> 
> lmao



What the fuck?


----------



## D-EJ915

dude you know it, my random vox rule you

it was 2 short tracks but somehow it got overlayed instead of being long


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

Come on guys not right now!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

so ya... 536-math sucks


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah

diff eq is kinda gay


----------



## omentremor

theres a crap show on TV


----------



## D-EJ915

another goofy track coming your way


----------



## JPMDan

Jeff puts a vibrator on the strings and turns it on!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok it's up check it out


----------



## JPMDan

??????


----------



## D-EJ915

check out hte procrastination song you bitches


----------



## JPMDan

okay, Jeff I think it's past your bedtime....


----------



## D-EJ915

lol stfu...


----------



## Naren

wutaj?


----------



## Alpo

Good morning! How's it hanging?


----------



## D-EJ915

out in the wind


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

NEW PAGE!!!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

CHUSSSS!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

chuss? listen to my fucking song, lol


----------



## Karl Hungus

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pIqhUCZgwXQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## D-EJ915

the cats


----------



## HotRodded7321

^RULE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh...


----------



## HotRodded7321

keeeeeeeeeekeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

schluuuuzeberryyyy stteeaaakkk forrrr keeee keeeeee


----------



## JPMDan

lmao


----------



## Alpo

O-kay


----------



## HotRodded7321

CKY2K...Go watch it, FUNNY SHIT


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=21372


----------



## Karl Hungus

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tayhKuJe44Y


----------



## D-EJ915

m...oo...ooooo...<3


----------



## Naren

cocaiiine


----------



## D-EJ915

is not as good as coke...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

now that we have hit over 2700 posts I think we can conclusivly conclude that this thread thus far contains very little if any intelligent serious conversation, profound thought or debate or great litrature (though some may argue)


----------



## D-EJ915

lol this thread rules though


----------



## HotRodded7321

mefrommiddleearth said:


> now that we have hit over 2700 posts I think we can conclusivly conclude that this thread thus far contains very little if any intelligent serious conversation, profound thought or debate or great litrature (though some may argue)



 Sea monkey stole my money....?


----------



## D-EJ915

that song is like total vocal ownage


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> now that we have hit over 2700 posts I think we can conclusivly conclude that this thread thus far contains very little if any intelligent serious conversation, profound thought or debate or great litrature (though some may argue)



Whatchu talkin', Willis?


----------



## Alpo

Brushin my teeth so my ass won't itch


----------



## JPMDan

Balls Of Fury Trailer


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> Whatchu talkin', Willis?



yeah I suppose that ourearlier conversation on the plutonium issue kinda counts as intelligent conversatin in parts. and were the fuck did you calling me willis come from.


----------



## Alpo

Still brushin


----------



## D-EJ915

die BEFORE ME!

this is the gay part with melody...


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

man I love that pic!


----------



## D-EJ915

It'sa Me! Herman Ri!


----------



## JPMDan

lmao itsa me Herman Ri, good one jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

Melody...


----------



## JPMDan

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ........


----------



## Alpo

Listening to Symphony X


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> yeah I suppose that ourearlier conversation on the plutonium issue kinda counts as intelligent conversatin in parts. and were the fuck did you calling me willis come from.



It's from an old TV show.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Listening to Symphony X


 
they rule!


----------



## Naren

I guess so!


----------



## Alpo

Now playing guitar


----------



## Naren

Now planning Aleksi's demise


----------



## Alpo

You don't got the gobbles


----------



## JPMDan

I got wobbles does that count?


----------



## Alpo

wobble


----------



## JPMDan

shake it


----------



## Naren

bobble?


----------



## Alpo

bubble bobble?


----------



## Makelele

hubologists?


----------



## Seedawakener

aaaahhh... Today Im off to the guitarstore!


----------



## Naren

beejorstore?


----------



## JPMDan

have fun dude.


----------



## Naren

..


----------



## JPMDan

durka durka?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
lmfao


----------



## Alpo

Where's the skating jesus pic when you need it?


----------



## Seedawakener

haha  Jesus is awesome.


----------



## Alpo

there it is.


----------



## Seedawakener

that is just ridiculous...


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Makelele

Another one:


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


>



Awesome! Whatever happened to Alf? Oh yeah, the show sucked.


----------



## D-EJ915

alf life 


red bull is SHIT ugh


----------



## JPMDan

man this is funny stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

wobble


----------



## D-EJ915

*leaves*


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> *leaves*


 
Don't forget your giant dildo


----------



## Alpo

Beans


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hopelessly drift in the eyes of the ghost again...


----------



## Alpo

pants


----------



## D-EJ915

I gots da shower...


----------



## Buzz762

I'm skipping my first classes today.


----------



## D-EJ915

man fuck you...I wish I could...I mean I could but I'd get killed...ughhh!!!!

see you guys later, lolz.


----------



## Alpo

See you,LOL


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Hopelessly drift in the eyes of the ghost again...



only to find yourself lost... for eternity... in a sea...

... of peanut butter and jelly...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Alpo

Lizard jesus with gunLOL


----------



## distressed_romeo

Winter without me, seems so beautiful...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Raptor Jesus ftw  Just found a site with a shit load of pics.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I am them...


----------



## Alpo

is raptor jesus going to eat the lamb,LOL


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Winter without me, seems so beautiful...



Winter with me seems so silly.


----------



## Alpo

It does seem silly,LOL


----------



## Naren

Don't it?


----------



## Makelele

It's fucking snowing.


----------



## Desecrated

It´s so cold in sweden even raptor jesus would not want to live here.
Thats why we invented Ikea, so that we can worship something else.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Makelele

It's only about -2 degrees C over here right now.


----------



## Alpo

It stopped snowing, LOL


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Makelele

It sure did.


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go eat, LOL


----------



## Naren

Pauly, what is up with you and all the "serious business" pics?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Pauly, what is up with you and all the "serious business" pics?


----------



## Pauly

Obviously.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Alpo

I just ate, LOL


----------



## Makelele

Ugh, it started snowing again.


----------



## Alpo

Still not snowing here, LOL


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not snowing here.


----------



## Alpo

I just took a shower, LOL


----------



## Naren

Not snowing here... Hasn't snowed here all year.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Sebastian

Just finished homework... Fucking school


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Seedawakener

2.829 %


----------



## Sebastian

.. only 2.830 %


----------



## Alpo

Listening to Painkiller, LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

MY CURSE!!


----------



## Alpo

Your curse?, LOL


----------



## Rick

Classes are finished for today. The network here won't let you access myspace.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Work is boring, more shit needs breaking.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Classes are finished for today. The network here won't let you access myspace.


nice


----------



## Alpo

Please, stay on topic, LOL

I have no idea what I'm talking about

Ummmm... ,LOL


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Lulz.


----------



## Alpo

Nice post, LOL


----------



## Seedawakener

yeah


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

True dat. This thread is so boring.


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go watch tv, LOL

c u l4ta, LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

I really don't want to write this bullshit, engineering reports FTL.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Blarg.


----------



## JPMDan

gralB


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

.
g
r
a
l
B


----------



## JPMDan

*fart*


----------



## Seedawakener

STOP FARTING GENERAL!


----------



## JPMDan

but I ate a can of beans and my bellay feels better when I do fart.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## D-EJ915

my friend gets bad farts from milk..


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend gets bad farts from milk..


----------



## JPMDan

lol way to go and double post!


----------



## D-EJ915

double post FTW


----------



## Leon

2,855 posts.

congratulations, you're 2.855% the way there


----------



## D-EJ915

wgawergargadfsdddddage


----------



## OzzyC

2.858%


----------



## Seedawakener

this sucks


----------



## JPMDan

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

eat that ...banana


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'M SO DAMN FAT


----------



## Seedawakener

yes you are!


----------



## Nik

w0rd


----------



## Rick

Love the avatar, Josh.


----------



## Seedawakener

wow... need to do homework.


----------



## HotRodded7321

WOOO HOOOO!!!! just picked up my Hellraiser....jammed out some FF on it....I love me some EMG's now!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

rg7420user said:


> Love the avatar, Josh.


WHY, TAHNKS YOO!! [/capslock]


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> WOOO HOOOO!!!! just picked up my Hellraiser....jammed out some FF on it....I love me some EMG's now!


 
Out of work I see fucker.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yes I am....lol


----------



## JPMDan

Orageno! lmao


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas

finally got out of fucking lab, after 8pm, I hate that lol


----------



## JPMDan

finally lets move this bitch


----------



## Nik

I just finished writing the most epic, kick-ass, and amazing chorus in the history of music for one of my band's songs.


Discuss.


----------



## JPMDan

What style of music you play Nik?


----------



## Aaron

post sound clip first, then we can discuss


----------



## JPMDan

Aaron said:


> post sound clip first, then we can discuss


 
good point Aaron!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Dude...I can't put this Hellraiser down...I love this fucking guitar!


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> I just finished writing the most epic, kick-ass, and amazing chorus in the history of music for one of my band's songs.
> 
> 
> Discuss.



It is impossible that you wrote the most epic, kick-ass, and amazing chorus in the history of music... because I did that... and my chorus is so amazing that it is impossible for there to be a chorus more epic, more kick-ass, or more amazing... ever...  Amen.


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> It is impossible that you wrote the most epic, kick-ass, and amazing chorus in the history of music... because I did that... and my chorus is so amazing that it is impossible for there to be a chorus more epic, more kick-ass, or more amazing... ever...  Amen.


 
I heard the clip, nobody can top it!


----------



## D-EJ915

My whole songs are more epic as I do not write songs with a verse chorus method, thus being more epic in and of itself, thus my epicness is twofold greater than yours.


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> My whole songs are more epic as I do not write songs with a verse chorus method, thus being more epic in and of itself, thus my epicness is twofold greater than yours.


 
your procrastination song is the 2nd most epic song.


----------



## D-EJ915

if it weren't actually 2 random on-the-spot racks it would be improved.


----------



## Buzz762

Nothing is more epic than this: http://bundy-epic2.ytmnd.com/


----------



## distressed_romeo

Snow can wait, I've forgotten my mittens...


----------



## D-EJ915

my cock is more epic than that


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> my cock is more epic than that


 
no your cock isn't more epic than that.


----------



## Nik

JPMDan said:


> What style of music you play Nik?




[shameless plug]http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx http://www.myspace.com/demx [/shameless plug]

Having said that, it'll be a while before I get around to recording it, but the universe might just implode upon itself once I do


----------



## JPMDan

which song is your most epic?


----------



## Nik

JPMDan said:


> which song is your most epic?




None of those, compared to what I wrote today


----------



## D-EJ915

lol dan, you are one sick ass cocksucker


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> lol dan, you are one sick ass cocksucker


 
hey I'm not the one with the giant dildo


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> hey I'm not the one with the giant dildo


Neither am I, lol, somebody took a pic of theirs and stuck it onto a pic of me


----------



## Sebastian

..


----------



## HotRodded7321

hey fuckers....go check this out...it's a raw track...so there's no mastering or anything, and I did it real quick...but let me know what you think of the riff....not the recording, lol.

CLICK ME DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Naren

It sucks.


----------



## HotRodded7321

lol...thanks


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmmmmmm

that sounds pretty sweet


----------



## Naren

Hotrodded, why does the tone on that sound so bad? Is it a problem with the mic you recorded with? It's so fuzzy and frizzy sounding...


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> Neither am I, lol, somebody took a pic of theirs and stuck it onto a pic of me


 
dur you told me that last night fucker.  

Regan, some sweet jammin' right there brotha!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I didn't set anything up, really, I just plugged it in and recorded...it sounds good out of the amp, but I didn't feel like fucking with it, I just wanted to get input on the riff, like i said. It's run straight from the amp, through a mixer with a flat eq, to the computer...so it has that "headphone jack" sound. IF I actually record it it will sound better


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha headphone jack


yeah my recording setup is different every time I record so that's why my clips all sound totally different


----------



## HotRodded7321

I just don't wanna put the work into a riff that I'm not sure about, that's all.


----------



## Alpo

Mornin' folkaroonies! How's it hang-diddly-anging?


----------



## Naren

Well, if you aren't sure about it, then keep working on new riffs until you get one that you are sure about.



Alpo said:


> Mornin' folkaroonies! How's it hang-diddly-anging?



Good afternoon... Newman.


----------



## JPMDan

a little low and to the left.


----------



## HotRodded7321

well, that's why I put it up....I need suggestions on what to do with it. It's a far cry from what I usually write, so I'm not sure...know what I mean?


----------



## D-EJ915

into eternity...


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> well, that's why I put it up....I need suggestions on what to do with it. It's a far cry from what I usually write, so I'm not sure...know what I mean?


 
Its sweet playing but not one to worry about editing and shit. Make another one though.


----------



## HotRodded7321

ok


----------



## Naren

I say make another one. Personally that riff doesn't do much for me (and not just because the recording quality sucks ). Make a riff that grabs the listener so he says, "Wowie Zowie. That's darn nifty, mister."


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas...


----------



## HotRodded7321

lol...gotcha. i don't usually do slower melodic stuff, so I'm kinda still workin into it, but the input was helpful. gracias.


----------



## D-EJ915

"It's my liiife..."

heh, bon jovi...dunno why that popped into my head


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Good afternoon... Newman.



Newman?


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL newman

the best one is when elaine is trucking all that trash around and some shit falls off onto where kramer was "widening" the lane  and newman drives by and his truck catches on fire 

hgagahhahahahah


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Newman?



You never seen Seinfeld?


----------



## Seedawakener

going to school.


----------



## D-EJ915

I think the procrastination song is going to be what I listen to before I go to bed from now on


----------



## Donnie

Naren said:


> You never seen Seinfeld?


But the "_hang-diddly-anging_" is more of a Flanders-ism.


----------



## JPMDan

*sips beer* mmmhmmmm


----------



## Naren

Flash said:


> But the "_hang-diddly-anging_" is more of a Flanders-ism.



Maybe so. But he was asking about the "Newman" bit.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You never seen Seinfeld?




Obviously, it's one of my favourite shows EVER. But I don't see how Newman has anything to do with my post 

Unless it wasn't supposed to have anything to do with my post, then I get it.



Flash said:


> But the "_hang-diddly-anging_" is more of a Flanders-ism.



Yeah, I thought maybe he got them mixed up somehow.

But now I get it.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Obviously, it's one of my favourite shows EVER. But I don't see how Newman has anything to do with my post
> 
> Unless it wasn't supposed to have anything to do with my post, then I get it.



I was comparing Jerry's sinister greeting of Newman to my debious greeting to you. It had so much to do with your post, it's scary.


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> lol...gotcha. i don't usually do slower melodic stuff, so I'm kinda still workin into it, but the input was helpful. gracias.


 
speaking of slow playing I think I may fiddle around with my Deep Comp JC120 patch and post it.


----------



## Donnie

Naren said:


> Maybe so. But he was asking about the "Newman" bit.



Well yeah, but I still need to mow my lawn.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I was comparing Jerry's sinister greeting of Newman to my debious greeting to you. It had so much to do with your post, it's scary.



Hey it's 9 am here. I just woke up. I can't be expected to pick up on such subtleties


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hey it's 9 am here. I just woke up. I can't be expected to pick up on such subtleties



 Don't you have school or work or something?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Don't you have school or work or something?



I had a job recently. I worked on the Olkiluoto 3 nuclear plant construction site. My dad got me the job, I had no previous experience. They paid me ridiculously well. All was good (except I hated the job), then right before christmas Siemens decided that the company I worked for had to fire 15 people. I was the first to go.

I'm gonna look for another job soon, but I'm taking a little time off now.


----------



## Naren

how much time you taking off?


----------



## Alpo

Well, I'll start to look for a job next month, so as long as that takes. Kinda sucks though, there's no way I'm getting anywhere near the money I made in Olkiluoto.


----------



## JPMDan

Alright just finished noodling around with the patch and recorded it, uploading to putfile now.


----------



## Naren

Putfile is a weird name for a site.


----------



## JPMDan

http://media.putfile.com/JC120patch


----------



## Donnie

Naren said:


> Putfile is a weird name for a site.


Where else are you going to put a file.


----------



## JPMDan

yep what donnie said....


----------



## Naren

Flash said:


> Where else are you going to put a file.



Oh, I guess it's just the grammatical incorrectness of "putfile" that makes me think it's a funny name for a site. "Hey, put file here! Now!" "Understand!" "Hey! You put file where I say?" "Oh, I sorry. I forget."


----------



## Alpo

I don't know why, but to me it sounds like some kinda dirty perverted porn site.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I don't know why, but to me it sounds like some kinda dirty perverted porn site.



 I can see that. I can definitely see that.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> I don't know why, but to me it sounds like some kinda dirty perverted porn site.


 
oh yes! put the file in me baby!


----------



## Alpo

There probably is a site like that somewhere.


----------



## JPMDan

so anyone listened to it yet?


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> so anyone listened to it yet?



To a site like that?


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Alpo

I listened. Not my kinda clean but not bad. I like dem FX a bit more subtle.


----------



## JPMDan

kool, I didn't think it was that much effect put into it then again I didn't mod the patch just removed the chorus.


----------



## Naren

On your GT8?


----------



## Alpo

Post to post all posts

Post.


----------



## JPMDan

yes, GT8 - MBox - Pro Tools


----------



## Alpo

So, how are the high gains on the GT8?


----------



## JPMDan

they are pretty good but you gotta do alot of messing around with settings to dial in a good tone, I'm still working on mine.


----------



## Alpo

Any clipparoonies?


----------



## Naren

There are some maccaroonies on there.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Any clipparoonies?


 
well here's my starting point for going deeper into the GT8, its horrible sounding but some editing in the next few days should fix it. Plus some additional riffs and changes to current riffs.

http://media.putfile.com/Transformation-86


----------



## Alpo

Now I'm hungry Maybe I should go to the store.


----------



## JPMDan

food does sound good right aboot now.


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> well here's my starting point for going deeper into the GT8, its horrible sounding but some editing in the next few days should fix it. Plus some additional riffs and changes to current riffs.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Transformation-86



The volume is extremely low. I turned the volume on the computer as high as it could go and I still could barely hear it.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> The volume is extremely low. I turned the volume on the computer as high as it could go and I still could barely hear it.



Maybe you just have a puny computer.




I had no trouble hearing it, but I'm listening through some bigass monitors. It didn't sound very good. Needs plenty of tweaking.


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> The volume is extremely low. I turned the volume on the computer as high as it could go and I still could barely hear it.


 
Yeah I know, I hardly ever record with pro tools since its such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe you just have a puny computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no trouble hearing it, but I'm listening through some bigass monitors. It didn't sound very good. Needs plenty of tweaking.



Lessee here. 3.0Ghz, 2.0GB of RAM, 232GB of disk space, top of the line soundcard and video card (over 256MB of video memory)...

You think it's a puny computer?



JPMDan said:


> Yeah I know, I hardly ever record with pro tools since its such a pain in the ass.



When I record with my GNX into pro tracks plus (or any other recording software I have), the volume is always insanely low. When I play it through my headphones into the GNX, it sounds insanely loud, but on the computer, it's really really quiet. So, when I'm done recording, I always use something like an "amplify" function to turn the volume up to normal levels.


----------



## JPMDan

no it's not that, I dont know how sensitive the mixer volume is so I boosted it up a bit more for the JC120 clip but I feel it could use a bit more volume.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Lessee here. 3.0Ghz, 2.0GB of RAM, 232GB of disk space, top of the line soundcard and video card (over 256MB of video memory)...
> 
> You think it's a puny computer?



You got me beat on RAM and disk space (slightly). What's you video card? I've got a puny Geforce 6600 256MB.


----------



## JPMDan

shit my system sucks compared both of you guys, I got some upgrading to do.


----------



## Alpo

I guess I'm gonna go to the store. CU LATAZ, LOL


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You got me beat on RAM and disk space (slightly). What's you video card? I've got a puny Geforce 6600 256MB.



That's because I'm at work right now. Remember that I told you that my personal computer is one that I bought 4-5 years ago? The one at home is 2.2Ghz, 200MB of RAM, 50GB of hard drive space, a so-so sound card, and a video card with somewhere around 64MB of video memory.... and it's a laptop. I need to get a new computer. If I do buy a new one soon, my new one will be a laptop as well, but it'll be much much better than my current one since there have been 4-5 years of technology since I bought it.


----------



## JPMDan

keep on bumpin'


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> That's because I'm at work right now. Remember that I told you that my personal computer is one that I bought 4-5 years ago? The one at home is 2.2Ghz, 200MB of RAM, 50GB of hard drive space, a so-so sound card, and a video card with somewhere around 64MB of video memory.... and it's a laptop. I need to get a new computer. If I do buy a new one soon, my new one will be a laptop as well, but it'll be much much better than my current one since there have been 4-5 years of technology since I bought it.



Oh yeah, I remember. I'm not really into laptops, I have no need to carry my PC around yet.

Nice! These just came in the mail:

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess
Ark - Burn the Sun
Russell Allen's Atomic Soul
Paul Gilbert - Get Out of My Yard


----------



## JPMDan

zzzzzz


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll play a bit of Zelda: A link to the past.


----------



## JPMDan

ah the classics! Good choice!


----------



## Alpo

Only Ganon's castle left. After I finish this, I might start Ocarina of Time.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Almost at 3000.


----------



## JPMDan

Ocarina of Time is a good one as well. I want to get twilight princess for GC.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I need to get that disc for the GC that has all the Zelda games on it. Do they actually sell that seperately or did it just come with the GC?


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Alpo

JPMDan said:


> Ocarina of Time is a good one as well. I want to get twilight princess for GC.



Ocarina is my favourite. I might get a Gamecube just to play Twilight Princess They are pretty damn cheap...


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I need to get that disc for the GC that has all the Zelda games on it. Do they actually sell that seperately or did it just come with the GC?


 
I have that, no it doesnt come with the GC. There should be a few copies on ebay for about 20 dollars or less.

you get the NES and N64 Zeldas only


----------



## D-EJ915

bump

I realized that I do _not_ have physics lab today, oh well


----------



## Alpo

Administering Get out of my yard


----------



## D-EJ915

lol my computer sucks and beats you guys 

longest living computer ever, I built it in 2001. It's got a 6800, like 1GB of ram or something, 1.4TB of disk space...and a DL DVD±RW.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> 1.4TB of disk space



How much of that is porn and photobucket jailbait pics?


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> How much of that is porn and photobucket jailbait pics?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol,...just anime...I don't have that may pics of people, most are guitars, I have over 1500 pics of ESPs on my computer.

I should probably consolodate them since I have like 8 folders where they all are. It's so fucking hard to find shit on my computer...







might be part of the problem


----------



## Alpo

Band practice tonight. I might play through the Marshall 2550 jubilee head again, it sounds pretty decent. I still like the Engl Blackmore better, but don't currently have access to one


----------



## JPMDan

good luck with your band practice, look on the brightside, you have a better amp than me...


----------



## Ancestor

Alpo said:


> Band practice tonight. I might play through the Marshall 2550 jubilee head again, it sounds pretty decent. I still like the Engl Blackmore better, but don't currently have access to one



The look on your face is enough for me to suggest that you immediately start working towards getting the amp you prefer.


----------



## D-EJ915

BUMPASAURUS!


----------



## Alpo

The Marshall ain't not mine, no. It's just some guy's, but I have permission to play it. It can get surprisingly heavy, but it needs a boost to get the most out of it. The Blackmore sounds way better and heavier, and doesn't need a boost.

The Marshall does have great dynamics and cleans up really well. I can have the boost on and a really heavy sound, and just roll back the volume and switch to split coils and have a chimey clean with a slight edge to it. But again the Blackmore does this too, and sounds better in the process


----------



## Naren

10 more posts until we're 3% done with this thread.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning. 
And now its 9 post to go.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

7.


----------



## JPMDan

6.


----------



## Alpo

5.


----------



## JPMDan

4.


----------



## nitelightboy

3.


----------



## JPMDan

2.


----------



## Metal Ken

this is slower than downloading porn on 14.4kbps modems.


----------



## nitelightboy

I got it!! I hit the 3% mark


----------



## Metal Ken

really slow.


----------



## JPMDan

super slow


----------



## nitelightboy

Not slow enough


----------



## Alpo

Slow to the max.


----------



## nitelightboy

Slow like a bj from TDW.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Alpo




----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


 
Ditto  ..... NLB why did you say that?


----------



## nitelightboy

You know me. Master of the dumbest, gayest posts on this site. I'll try to be less fruity next time.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> I'll try to be less fruity next time.


 
I hope so dude, no more BJ's from Bob. next time it better be YM giving me one... err I mean you


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Alpo

JPMDan said:


> next time it better be YM giving me one... err I mean you



Yngwie Malmsteen?


----------



## nitelightboy

I know...I wouldn't want one from him either. But Your Majesty would be nice


----------



## JPMDan

it's a female member of this forum that me and Joe would like to get "acquainted" with


----------



## Alpo

My Majesty?


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> I know...I wouldn't want one from him either. But Your Majesty would be nice


 
traitor


----------



## nitelightboy

Is that what we're calling it now?? I gotta keep up with the slang you kids use


----------



## Alpo

JPMDan said:


> it's a female member of this forum that me and Joe would like to get "acquainted" with



Yeah, I know. I'm just bored.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why do I have to work? Why can't I sit on my ass all day and have people give me a decent amount of money?


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Is that what we're calling it now?? I gotta keep up with the slang you kids use


 
Shit Joe you're only a year older than me, I guess I'll call you grandpa now


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, well 24 is right around the corner.


----------



## JPMDan

and 23 is 3 months away for me.


----------



## nitelightboy

Damn...we're old men Dan.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... Yes you are.


----------



## nitelightboy

At least we're not the oldest.


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Damn...we're old men Dan.


 
THAT explains why my balls are getting wrinkley 



nitelightboy said:


> At least we're not the oldest.


 
True but talking to younger ppl here does make me feel old sometimes lol.


----------



## nitelightboy

Mine came that way


----------



## Alpo

This is indeed a disturbing thread


----------



## nitelightboy

Welcome to sevenstring.org. We have many disturbing threads. And now that I'm back, we'll have many more


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Mine came that way


 
 You should go see a doctor or something about that, maybe put some bengay on it.


----------



## nitelightboy

No, tried the bengay thing, but I don't like dudes.


----------



## Seedawakener

school sucks


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> No, tried the bengay thing, but I don't like dudes.


 
LMFAO! I left that one open, good one Joe!



Seedawakener said:


> school sucks


 
sure does...


----------



## Metal Ken

JPMDan said:


> Shit Joe you're only a year older than me, I guess I'll call you grandpa now


I'm exactly 10 days older than you, respect your elders ;p


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm 23, but I feel 50.


----------



## JPMDan

Metal Ken said:


> I'm exactly 10 days older than you, respect your elders ;p


 
Sorry Dad *sits in the corner*


----------



## Metal Ken

well, you're only as old as you feel


----------



## Alpo

Seedawakener said:


> school sucks



It do


----------



## nitelightboy

With all the injuries I've had through the years, and the cold front we have now...I feel like I'm 90.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Metal Ken said:


> well, you're only as old as you feel



At this rate I'll be dead by the time I'm 27 or so.


----------



## Alpo

I feel like I'm 8


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> I feel like I'm 8



Crazy European


----------



## JPMDan

everytime I look in the mirror I feel like I haven't aged in the last 5 years of my life.


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, you look like you're 16


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah, you look like you're 16


 
I get that every fucking place I go but ya know what? when I'm 50 I'll look 30 and will still be doing hot chicks!


----------



## nitelightboy

Damn dude. I look older since I've got some chub on me. Whenever I lose the weight, I look like I'm 5 years younger. Now I've gotta get back on my workout routine.


----------



## Naren

There's something I haven't been telling you guys... I'm 84 years old... I've been lying about my age.


----------



## nitelightboy

I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

Im 16 but look like 25 at least... not that awesome.


----------



## Alpo

I'll soon be 20. My life is over


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It's true. Life sucks after 20. People say these are supposed to be the best years of your life, I'd like to know why. I hated high school and all that, but I don't know what's worse, not having any freedom in school, or not having any time for anything after work.


----------



## nitelightboy

How about not having any money left to do anything after work once you pay the bills. That sucks.


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's true. Life sucks after 20. People say these are supposed to be the best years of your life, I'd like to know why. I hated high school and all that, but I don't know what's worse, not having any freedom in school, or not having any time for anything after work.



I'm 24 (well, I will be in 1 month) and the best year of my life was the latter half of 19 and the first half of 20. Seriously the most fun year I ever had.



nitelightboy said:


> How about not having any money left to do anything after work once you pay the bills. That sucks.



That's me.  That's why I can't buy gear very often.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Maybe, but what's the point of having money if you don't have the time to enjoy it? I'm moving home here soon so I'll have tons of cash, and I'll buy tons of things, but seems kind of pointless. I need a band or something, or at least people to jam with, but no one around here likes metal, and there's no drummers.


----------



## nitelightboy

Yep. It's the reason I moved back in with my dad....gotta hurry up and finish the crap I need to do to become a cop already.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This thread is beginning to depress me...

















BOOBIES!


----------



## nitelightboy

I like boobies. They jiggle, like jello pudding <insert Cosby reference>


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Naren

And, uh, who doesn't like them?


----------



## nitelightboy

Naren said:


> And, uh, who doesn't like them?



Homosexual men....kinda like  ahem.


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Seedawakener

ye


----------



## Desecrated

cute cat


----------



## Naren

yes


----------



## Makelele

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/wab/Christmas+4/


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


>


lol I have that one...


he's heating his harbl



Alpo said:


> I feel like I'm 8



damn pedophile



JPMDan said:


> True but talking to younger ppl here does make me feel old sometimes lol.



lol I agree, talking to anyone born after 1990 I go into this like WTF!!?!? "I'm old as shit" mode


----------



## Alpo

Hey, if I feel 8, I can look at all your pics of girls aged 8-15 without feeling like a creep.


----------



## D-EJ915

the douche came by for the room check just now( bc my roommate left) and woke me up



Alpo said:


> Hey, if I feel 8, I can look at all your pics of girls aged 8-15 without feeling like a creep.



I feel 2   


















oh god that is so wrong


----------



## Alpo

.gniroB


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I swear I didn't know she was 3.


----------



## Alpo

That's just wrong


----------



## nitelightboy

Um...yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

*Mod Edit: You're treading into the Not Work Safe territory there.*


----------



## Alpo

Dude, she's way too old


----------



## nitelightboy

Wtf...she's just right for me!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

jiggle


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's borderline NWS.


----------



## Alpo

.si ti sey ...seY


----------



## Seedawakener

....  boobies.


----------



## Alpo

Dem sure is boobies


----------



## Seedawakener

De e fina iaf.


----------



## Alpo

Das ist not eine boobie!


----------



## nitelightboy

poop


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Feces.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> *Pic removed.*



Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Is that a Korean pop star...? or erotic magazine star?


----------



## nitelightboy

Who cares...her pants are unzipped and you can almost see nipples.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## Pauly




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

They must make a good team.


----------



## Pauly




----------



## nitelightboy

That's a tag team I'd like to tag 

The chicks....


----------



## Jason




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

God damn I need a woman...I'm getting some serious boobie withdrawl.


----------



## Pauly

Fleshlight?!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It's not the same. A fleshlight doesn't talk dirty to you, doesn't cut you with razors or tie you up and drip candle wax on you.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww man...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I could have said a lot worse dude


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I'm glad you didn't


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh yeah?


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Go ahead, sink that ship..


----------



## D-EJ915

mothafocka


----------



## Wiggywiggler

As in picture wars ftw


----------



## Desecrated

Lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What the heck, a bit of comedy for all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCgRvHIzteA MC 'ammer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNK5nGrCOl8 a related Family guy clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83deAfLB9O8 this might only work for Finns, but what the hey


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## D-EJ915

that last video was uhhhh...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm still fat, for anyone who didn't know.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## JPMDan

I still fart in my sleep.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## JPMDan

dude that's just fucking wrong LMFAO.


----------



## Seedawakener

going to bed bitches.


----------



## JPMDan

Night bitch.


----------



## D-EJ915

huve fun sleepin


----------



## JPMDan

what's this Jeff? no sleepy sleepy sleepy pic?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol too lazy to dig it out


----------



## XEN

Good night kids!!!


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> lol too lazy to dig it out


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep tight


----------



## JPMDan

mmmmm flame top!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Sexy.


----------



## JPMDan

yep!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If that were my guitar I'd drill a hole through it just so I could fully express my love for it.


----------



## JPMDan

ok thats uh.... weird.....


----------



## D-EJ915

Those 30ths are fucking hot


----------



## OzzyC

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If that were my guitar I'd drill a hole through it just so I could fully express my love for it.



get a hollow body instead....then you can just use the f-holes


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck holes


----------



## garden of grey

replyreplyreply


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

OzzyC said:


> get a hollow body instead....then you can just use the f-holes



I could use some PTFE lube too, but Kevan says that's a no no.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaply


----------



## garden of grey




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The fact I can read that is depressing


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

he gets teh boobies


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


>


 

lol that is great.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JPMDan

that is a nice bass just need a blank ebony FB


----------



## D-EJ915

not blank, but doens't get much more black, lol


----------



## JPMDan

true about that.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus!


----------



## JPMDan

bump


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yarg.


----------



## JPMDan

blarg


----------



## Pauly

A fat woman just showed me her boobies. True story.


----------



## D-EJ915

you mean female fat rolls? fat women don't have boobs


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> you mean female fat rolls?


 
LMFAO!!! sounds like she's showing off her bakery goods.....


ugh.... thats nasty


----------



## Naren

So... you've only managed to get about 10 more pages in the last 10 hours... Real impressive...


----------



## JPMDan

who me? shit it's the lack of motivation in this damn forum, when Ragen isn't working he helps get this bitch moving.


----------



## Naren

Haaaaail yeah-uh.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol naren what post view setting do you use? I have mine on the highest so we have 79 pages right now...


----------



## Naren

We have 316 now with my view settings (the default).


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Naren

So, that's a sex remote?


----------



## JPMDan

more like a remote control that all men would like to use on their gf's or wives.


----------



## D-EJ915

no the wife remote 

New Schecter Basses: 004, HR 4 & 5














and damnit why isn't there a 005, that would fucking rule, I would buy that instantly


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> more like a remote control that all men would like to use on their gf's or wives.



But pretty much everything on that remote has to do with sex. The only few exceptions are "clean" and "beer."


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> But pretty much everything on that remote has to do with sex. The only few exceptions are "clean" and "beer."


 
Feed me? Stop Nagging? Mute? off? turn off PMS? come on dude it's not all sex.


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> Feed me? Stop Nagging? Mute? off? turn off PMS? come on dude it's not all sex.



"Mute" is supplementary to sex. "Off" is for when you're done with sex. "Turn off PMS" is so that you can have sex more comfortably. "Stop Nagging" is so that you can do things that she normally wouldn't want to do. I had forgot about "Feed me."

But, you guys don't have girlfriends who do that stuff without a remote?  Then I feel sorry for ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol Naren


----------



## JPMDan

He's a character I tell ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was wondering when the hell someone else was gonna post


----------



## Nik

now


----------



## D-EJ915

bananz0rz

triple corpse hammerblow


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Rick

Let me guess, MT3K?


----------



## Naren

"This Island Earth" from the MST3K movie. I have that on DVD. I must have seen it at least 10 times by now.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

I know one guy who is now in a single, so I'm gonna see if he wants to move in with me, he's cool soo...yeah.


----------



## Nik

Buzz762 said:


>



That was the best show EVER! It's a pity they don't play it anymore. I wonder if it's on google video...

*Nik goes to check


----------



## JPMDan

yep


----------



## Nik

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8590533394044637016&q=MST3K

SWEET!

I love the internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

the internet is your god


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> the internet is your god





Internet:


----------



## Naren

I've seen every single Mike episode of MST3K (seasons 5-10) and about half of the Joel episodes.



D-EJ915 said:


> the internet is your god



What is that "/b/" at the bottom?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Does it stand for "below"? Do you even know what it stands for, DEJ?


----------



## JPMDan

lol this is a funny episode.


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Does it stand for "below"? Do you even know what it stands for, DEJ?





it's related to the website '4chan.org', where freaky japanophiles post freaky pictures about generally illegal things.


----------



## Naren

Okay, but what does it mean?


----------



## D-EJ915

Metal Ken said:


> it's related to the website '4chan.org', where freaky japanophiles post freaky pictures about generally illegal things.


lol pretty much, that's why it's at the bottom 

4chan just has letters to say where you're at like B R etc. don't think it really means anything.


----------



## Naren

Generally illegal things? Like snuff film-type stuff? Rape? Murder? Illegal drugs?


----------



## D-EJ915

I think that explains it enough


----------



## Naren

Okay... Pics of weird-looking cartoon bears? I don't see what's so illegal about that.


----------



## JPMDan

same here


----------



## D-EJ915

That's pedobear, guys. Not really talking about pedobear, but what accompanies him.


----------



## JPMDan

lol pedobear the pedophile.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Sebastian

bumep x2


----------



## D-EJ915

internet FTW


----------



## JPMDan

tenretni


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya!

diff eq ftl


----------



## HotRodded7321

I had the worst day possible today....psychotic women suck!


----------



## Nik

sweet


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> I had the worst day possible today....psychotic women suck!


 
bout time you signed on fucker, get on yahoo. I want to hear this shit.


----------



## HotRodded7321

lol...NOT SWEET....this chick hit up half my top list on my space threatening them if they didn't tell her where I was!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## JPMDan

ragen takes care of psycho hoes with ragen bitch slap!


----------



## Alpo

Me tired.


----------



## HotRodded7321

no, ragen takes care of psycho hoes with his roller derby gutterpunk gang of mean chicks that are very good friends  They'll set her straight.


----------



## Alpo

So I've heard...


----------



## XEN

mmmmm girls setting girls straight! I like it!!!


----------



## JPMDan

sounds like porno.... Dan Approves!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> That's pedobear, guys. Not really talking about pedobear, but what accompanies him.



How can a bear be a pedophile?  It don't make no sense, yo.


----------



## D-EJ915

straight girls? where?







@naren: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ss/pedobear6eg.jpg


----------



## Naren

Thaz nassty.

And why would a bear be interested in underaged humans?


----------



## JPMDan

man Jeff I bet you love watching pedophile hentai.


----------



## Alpo

Duh, because he's a pedobear?


----------



## Seedawakener

g'morning... of to school. Humans are fucking robots.


----------



## Naren

No, robots are fucking robots.


----------



## JPMDan

lol you got school


----------



## Alpo

Ha, school! Have fun!


----------



## Naren

I doubt he will...


----------



## Alpo

I guess you're right...


----------



## JPMDan

no fun at school, it's not allowed.


----------



## Alpo

Sho'aint


----------



## Naren

Where do you learn such English?


----------



## Rick

I have a paper due in the morning and it's gonna suck!


----------



## Naren

Drugs


----------



## JPMDan

Drugs are bad mmmmkay?


----------



## Naren

They saved my brother's life, damn you!!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Where do you learn such English?



In da hood yo, aite!


----------



## JPMDan

da hood


----------



## Alpo

What ya laughing at? You busta or summin?!? I'm from da streets, dawg! Ain't nobody gonna diss me!


----------



## Naren

Actually I am Busta. Busta Rhymes, dogg.


----------



## JPMDan

yeah I'm busta and I just dissed you foo!!


----------



## Alpo

Oh, well.


----------



## Naren

If you can't use the lingo right, don't even try, fuckah.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I'm here to fuck you all

(hey I'm bored and need some entertainment)


----------



## Naren

Is that you, Mr. Baggins?


----------



## HotRodded7321

mefrommiddleearth said:


> I'm here to fuck you all
> 
> (hey I'm bored and need some entertainment)


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> If you can't use the lingo right, don't even try, fuckah.


 
*pops collar* you win this round.


----------



## Naren




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> Is that you, Mr. Baggins?



[confrontational arsehole]  yah whats it mean to you boy  [/confrontational arsehole]


----------



## Naren

I just wanted to ask if I was invited to your 111th birthday...


----------



## Alpo

I gotta pee!


----------



## Naren

Then do it, fool! 

DO IT NOW!!! 


NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Alpo

I did it! I did it!


----------



## Naren

Good...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> I just wanted to ask if I was invited to your 111th birthday...



[confrontational OLD arsehole]   you youngin's got no respect for an old man like me  [/confrontational OLD arsehole]


----------



## Naren

Sir, tell us about the time you slew those trolls!


----------



## Cancer

Feet are work safe, right?​


----------



## Alpo

Troll on the gnoll


----------



## Naren

People with a feet fetish might not think that's work safe.


----------



## Alpo

Boring


----------



## Naren

Then go get a job, dude.  What are you doing without a job, anyway? I'd probably go insane if I didn't have a job (of course... if I didn't have a job, I'd have no way to pay the rent, pay my bills, or buy food...)


----------



## Cancer

i wanna post anpther pic

by my definition of WS seems counter to everyone elses....


----------



## Naren

It also depends on where you work.


----------



## Cancer

true...


----------



## Naren

The above picture is safe at my work. I was just messin' witcha. (Witchitaw, Kansas to be precise)


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Then go get a job, dude.  What are you doing without a job, anyway? I'd probably go insane if I didn't have a job (of course... if I didn't have a job, I'd have no way to pay the rent, pay my bills, or buy food...)



I'll sart looking for a job soon. I just finished school 2 months ago, and immediately got a job. Now I'm just taking a little break. Besides, in 6 months the government is going to own my ass for 14 months. I chose not to do military service. I'll have more free time, but the whole thing takes longer than the military.


----------



## Naren

I'm glad I wasn't born in a country with mandatory military service.


----------



## Alpo

Me too. No, wait... CRAP!


----------



## Naren

You silly little...


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll go shovel some snow. C U LATAZ, LOL


----------



## Naren

OMG!!!11 R U C-RIUS!? LMFAO!!!!!!11


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## JPMDan

morning


----------



## distressed_romeo

There are those who think that life has nothing left to chance...


----------



## Buzz762

I am awake far earlier than I should be.


----------



## Hellbound

I've been up all night listening to Dream Theater and watching porn. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lucretia rocks away...


----------



## JPMDan

Hellbound said:


> I've been up all night listening to Dream Theater and watching porn. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Makelele

Inside I'm strong
Inside I'm free
Inside I'm young
Inside I'm still me


----------



## D-EJ915

Seedawakener said:


> g'morning... of to school. Humans are fucking robots.


gotta find a pic of that


----------



## Desecrated

Quote of the day:

Support bacteria - they're the only culture some people have.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG DUD35!


----------



## Makelele

\/\/#47?


----------



## distressed_romeo

I feel every mountain...I feel every tree...


----------



## D-EJ915

showertime


----------



## Makelele

I know every ocean
I taste every sea 

Great song.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Woot, network went down, had something to do! ....Unfortunately all I had to do was cycle the power on the fiber-ethernet converter and shit's back up and running...now I'm back to sitting on my ass.


----------



## nitelightboy

Sounds like my day, except without the work you had to do. I unlocked the office door and commenced sitting on my rump.


----------



## distressed_romeo

There are twelve commandments...There are twelve divisions...


----------



## nitelightboy

There are 12 ways to say "WTF"


----------



## JPMDan

mornin' Joe


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I wonder if I'll have anything to do today...


----------



## nitelightboy

Howdy Dan. 

If you can't think of anything to do, you could always post whore right here.


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Howdy Dan.
> 
> If you can't think of anything to do, you could always post whore right here.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'd rather fix stuff. My time is billable because I sit on-site with clients, so I need to track all my time, that means my boss sees all my bench time, and I'm not very good at making busy work.


----------



## nitelightboy

But you could still post whore. Come on, work with me here!!


----------



## Alpo

distressed_romeo said:


> There are twelve commandments...There are twelve divisions...



twelve are the pagans who have mapped the sky


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> But you could still post whore. Come on, work with me here!!


 
well we can talk about that one time you got drunk and licked some pickled pigs feet.


----------



## nitelightboy

Or how bout that one time I got drunk and put Banana Liquor on my ice cream and woke up the next morning wearing koochie cutters....true story, Jason was there to back it up


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

JPMDan said:


> well we can talk about that one time you got drunk and licked some pickled pigs feet.





Did Joe do some kinky shit with some fatty while he was drunk or something?


----------



## Alpo

Bass, the final frontier.


----------



## Seedawakener

School is over and Im back . You wont get rid of me... MAHAHA


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Did Joe do some kinky shit with some fatty while he was drunk or something?


 
Joe is a very lonely man for a reason.



nitelightboy said:


> Or how bout that one time I got drunk and put Banana Liquor on my ice cream and woke up the next morning wearing koochie cutters....true story, Jason was there to back it up


 
lmfao!!! Man I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Alpo

What up, G-Money?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm falling asleep, wake me up when it's lunch time.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!


----------



## Naren

Alcoholic inert psycho-anemic aural impounded caramel sundae.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I could go for some alcohol right now, would be nice before my nap.


----------



## nitelightboy

JPMDan said:


> Joe is a very lonely man for a reason.



Actually, I just started seeing somebody that I've know for a long time. So there 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Did Joe do some kinky shit with some fatty while he was drunk or something?



Don't tell me you've never gotten drunk and regretted things your friends told you that you had done...


----------



## Alpo

I regret not getting drunk enough.


----------



## nitelightboy

I regret being sober for this:


----------



## Alpo

Nice legs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

nitelightboy said:


> Don't tell me you've never gotten drunk and regretted things your friends told you that you had done...



I don't regret my drunken rampages, I embrace them.


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## nitelightboy

Ok, time for the age old question:

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Piilevät piilevät piilevät piilevissä piilevissä piilevissä.

Oh and, not enough to make a woman happy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

nitelightboy said:


> Ok, time for the age old question:
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## nitelightboy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.



Really? I thought the answer was like 10 or something...


----------



## Makelele

Fucking Jehovas witnesses who come knocking on my door.


----------



## Seedawakener

yeah, 10 seems right.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Makelele said:


> Fucking Jehovas witnesses who come knocking on my door.



Really? I've never scored with one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Makelele said:


> Fucking Jehovas witnesses who come knocking on my door.



I think it's great when they do that on the weekends, because I'm usually lazing about in my boxers with no shirt on, might be sporting a morning woody if they wake me up, and they sometimes have younger children with them. You want to see people leave quickly  That, or wear my shirt with the sigil of baphomet on it.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Really? I've never scored with one.



I don't think they put out. But if they did, I don't think you'd score with one anyway


----------



## Desecrated

hahahahaha


----------



## Sebastian

Hahahha heheheh


----------



## Seedawakener

One of my best friends is a jehovas witness... its fucking sad. He is a really smart guy but the brainwashing won the battle. I wish he could just snap out of it buts its hard to change something like that. We dont talk about it very often though.


Id like to do the opposite when they come and knock on the door. It would so pwn if I twisted it all around and started talking about agnostisicm. They would probably get so Pwned in a discussion cause I have a lot of arguments that would pwn them... even though they would just ingore what I said cause that is what they have been taught.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hej, kanske vi kan tala svenska i den här.. umm.. thread?


----------



## nitelightboy

Is that even a language?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## D-EJ915

bumpz0rz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Almost a language, aye


also:


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## D-EJ915

free until network theory at 2 whoo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well if SHE gave it, I might considern..

Network theory! FLEE! RUN! HEAD FOR THE HILLS!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahha, that class is so fucking boring


----------



## nitelightboy

I am the Shadow!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well try network theory.. you'll be less than a shadow afterwards


----------



## D-EJ915

buuurn


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What's wrong with network theory? I like that kind of shit, you talking about the OSI model and network communications and protocols and shit? That stuff is fun if you have the right person teaching it.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScKQr5HpkSM

But it's bloody hard to find that right person. Also, if it's engineering it gets down to the digital 1001001001 level. Well I got good grades from 2 courses.. took a lot of work though


----------



## D-EJ915

naww this is circuit design shit, since we're computer geeks we'd think it'd be about computers but it's not, lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it's worse than I thought


----------



## Seedawakener

bye guys. Im deleting my account here.


































yeah, right. Like that would ever happen.  You guys are too nice.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## noodles

* = douchebags


----------



## Wiggywiggler

for sale:
Bags of douche.. $50.000/bag

umm.. isn't douche shower in French or something?


----------



## D-EJ915

might be in french, but duschen in german is to shower


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ich habe nicht Heute geduscht ist richtig, dann?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno I think it'd be better if you started with heute but I don't think it matters too much.

like for me I'd say something like Heute morgen habe ich geduscht. or whatever, lol, it's been aeons since I've spoken german


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Me too, but I thought you were a german teacher or something


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaahahhahaha, no...my sister has a german degree though, so I could ask her


----------



## Makelele

http://www.saunalambusplaza.net/telajarvi/inglish.html


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ohhh.. is she single? Nothing like an authoritarian woman who speaks german!

(yes, I kid)
also, Heute habe ich nicht geduscht sounds good enough.

@ telajärvi, also


----------



## D-EJ915

that guy in that pic...wow...


----------



## XEN

Ach! Du stinkst!!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

How didch you das geoutfinden?


----------



## D-EJ915

Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er 
Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er 
Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er 
Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er Mermaid-er


----------



## XEN

Ich habe smell-o-net. Das macht für sehr interessante porn!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well I've seen some of that.. quite.. different.


----------



## D-EJ915

chimaira ftw


----------



## Seedawakener

hallu


----------



## D-EJ915

linkin park...is what I'm listening to


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Dear sir, 

Please stop that.

- Wiggywiggler


----------



## Makelele

Damn, I need to go buy some new picks. The one I use is almost round.


----------



## D-EJ915

"never goes away...

and now...you've become a part of me"


----------



## Alpo

Too many pages to read, so I'll just say this...


----------



## D-EJ915

breaking the habit <3


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hey, that's like me writing an answer on an exam

-What alpo wrote, that is.

Also, I tried breaking a habit.. but one cannot live without wankage.


----------



## D-EJ915

numb


----------



## Alpo

If I could just say a few words... I'd be a better public speaker!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Comfortably?
EDIT: Damn I'm slowwww


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> I tried breaking a habit.. but one cannot live without enjoying other men's genitals.



Can I fondle them for you?


----------



## D-EJ915

"I can't feel you there"


----------



## Alpo

Why the hell is this a smiley?


----------



## nitelightboy

Why the hell is THIS a smiley


----------



## D-EJ915

THE SALESMAN OF MY BLOOD

blood brothers


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Kirka on kuollut :/

nitelightboy, you should know from last weekend.. rawrr..


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> Why the hell is THIS a smiley


because it's cute


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Kirka on kuollut :/
> 
> nitelightboy, you should know from last weekend.. rawrr..



I don't think I'll ever forget


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas...

scum of hte earth


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not with whipped cream!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Decapitated - Nihility ftw.


----------



## nitelightboy

I like when she puts whipped cream on my banana....it's hot!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

not as hot as when she licks it off...

okay.. wang break


----------



## nitelightboy

Don't break your wang. I think that would probably suck alot!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not as much as the shredder-vacuum


----------



## nitelightboy

I suck so much harder than that.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Balance every joy with a grief...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

But if you go easy on the shred and heavy on the vacuum..


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna own me some TA ass today, mwahahaha. This fucktard took off shit that wasn't specified in the programming assignment. "Inappropriate return types" - not specified. "set method doesn't accept argument" - listed in the book as not accepting anything.

These people are retarded, fucking morons. I wish killing ignoramuses was legal.


----------



## Alpo

[inbred hick voice]Derrrrrrr... a light switch?[/inbred hick voice]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You mean it's not?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No He means that I mean what you thought he meant.


----------



## Seedawakener

yeah... exactly


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Waffle


----------



## Rick

Eggos.


----------



## nitelightboy

Leggo.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

LEGO ENGINEERS!

sorry, got excited..


----------



## Alpo

Shut yer gob!


----------



## Jason

buttseckss


----------



## Seedawakener

this thread is picking up speed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Me so horny.


----------



## nitelightboy

.jason. said:


> buttseckss



Why is it that when we're having an intelligent post whore fest, you have to say something that proves your a little flippy???


----------



## Wiggywiggler

just to remind us of what we are?


----------



## Seedawakener

Im


----------



## Wiggywiggler

kanske..


----------



## Seedawakener

going to


----------



## Makelele

I have a swedish test tomorrow.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have to urinate.


----------



## Seedawakener

eat something now


----------



## nitelightboy

I ate Polish sausage....and then had to crap.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Lycka till!

Ja.. för alla (allt?)


----------



## Seedawakener

I HAVE AN IDEA! 


Lets decide a time when we all jus tpost as crazy for a couple of minutes all the time. Just meaningless crap. In that way most of the posts wont be doubles  and we could boost this thread couple of hundred posts.


----------



## nitelightboy

I thought that's what we were already doing..


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well.. how does that differ from the present? 

EDIT: Slow again...


----------



## Makelele

Listening to some Agathodaimon. Cool band.


----------



## Desecrated

svenska är för bögar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WTF does that mean? You talking shit about me again!!?!??!?/?/!1


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Kein scheisse, mein herr!

Eller inte skräp, min herr


----------



## Desecrated

rod

of course not, i would never talk shit about a blond man


----------



## Makelele

He says Canadians are faggots.


----------



## Seedawakener

HE is talking shit about himself.


----------



## Makelele

I bet this won't be a double post


----------



## Seedawakener

this thread is dominated by swedes.


----------



## Makelele

Yay!

AGAIN


----------



## Desecrated

Makelele said:


> He says Canadians are faggots.



that to


----------



## Makelele

Shit.


----------



## Seedawakener

I bet this wont be a double post... a thousand bucks.

muahahaa


----------



## Desecrated

Seedawakener said:


> this thread is dominated by swedes.



cause sweds have no life :/


----------



## Makelele

This thread is like a new version of the chatroom


----------



## Seedawakener

FUCK double post... FOOD


----------



## Wiggywiggler

dubbelposter är för bögar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

FUCK SHIT POOP ASS


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, us finns dominate you.. we just keep a low profile


----------



## Desecrated

since nobody is in the chat, we might as well use this


----------



## Wiggywiggler

There is a CHAT?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Actually, us finns dominate you.. we just keep a low profile



I think so to, finland would rule if it wasen't such a shitty place.


----------



## Makelele

Shitty playing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQnj4ug72Vo


----------



## nitelightboy

Yep, and it looks like this.


----------



## Sebastian

Shit... Dog Shit


----------



## Makelele

huh?


----------



## nitelightboy

Finns and Canucks can't compete with us Americans


----------



## Wiggywiggler

True, we are so much above the americans.. stoopid mistake


----------



## Makelele

nitelightboy said:


> Finns and Canucks can't compete with us Americans



Yeah, in stupidity.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Eineshampurilaiset ftl


----------



## nitelightboy

We'll take over your country soon enough....I think I heard something about you guys having weapons of minor destruction over there.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

nitelightboy said:


> We'll take over your country soon enough....I think I heard something about you guys having weapons of minor destruction over there.




The only weapon of minor destruction is in your pants


----------



## OzzyC

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only weapon of minor destruction is in your pants



the real question here is how you came to find out


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He tried to buttsecks me.


----------



## nitelightboy

I don't remember being that drunk....I worried


----------



## Wiggywiggler

last weekend, again


----------



## Makelele

nitelightboy said:


> I don't remember being that drunk....I worried



Of course you don't. You were so drunk that you can't remember being that drunk.


----------



## Desecrated

buttsecks rules


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm starting a new grind band called Poogasm, who wants in?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

can we have buttsecks?
in the band, that is.


----------



## nitelightboy

I wouldn't mind getting my hands dirty with that 

I'm cracking myself up today.


----------



## Desecrated

buttsecks-core


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You can do whatever you want, you have to decide early what you want to play, I already called the inverted crucifix.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

well incase anyone cracks into tiny bits:


----------



## Desecrated

And then in 10 years finland can add a female singer like they do to every other form of metal there is.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Can't beat boobs, butts and metal, can ya?


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.toys4joy.com/pd-7253-00.html


----------



## Seedawakener

yeha... it is

Im back from foodworld


----------



## Desecrated

I did a search for finnish metal and this is one of the pictures that came up:


----------



## nitelightboy

Looks fun...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2YR7DHc108

Worst surprise ever.


----------



## nitelightboy

That cake is awsome!!


----------



## Seedawakener

SOMEONE IS NOT DOING HIS JOB. I DOUBLE POSTED.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

NO YOU DIDN'T


----------



## Seedawakener

some post back


----------



## Makelele

Meh, need to take shower and go sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Makelele said:


> Meh, need to take shower and go sleep.



so early ?


----------



## nitelightboy

I don't like fat chicks....You can't tell if you're playing with rolls or boobies


----------



## Seedawakener

posts*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't think I'd be able to get it up for a fat chick.


----------



## Seedawakener

GUITARPLAYING ROOLZ!!!!!1111111111111oneoneone


----------



## nitelightboy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't think I'd be able to get it up for a fat chick.



So Jason doesn't do it for ya


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Jason's not a chick....is he/she/it?


----------



## nitelightboy

I wonder sometimes....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why do fat chicks give better head?

Because they have to.


----------



## nitelightboy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why do fat chicks give better head?
> 
> Because they have to.



Cause they think it's an ice cream cone!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't know about you dude, but my wang ain't cone shaped


----------



## distressed_romeo

May the wolves start to howl again...


----------



## nitelightboy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't know about you dude, but my wang ain't cone shaped



It doesn't have to be....they picture everything as food.


----------



## Makelele

Watch out so they don't decide to bite it off then.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You are wise in the ways of fatties.


----------



## Makelele

Scott told me, he's the one with experience.


----------



## nitelightboy

They just have to be trained not to bite. Give them a treat after they do a good job, and they'll learn pretty fast.


----------



## Makelele

If the posts in this thread would increase my postcount I'd have a lot more posts right now.


----------



## nitelightboy

I just realized that it's not boosting my post count....bastards!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

This doesen't count ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Why would it?

Also, where did everyone go after this revelaton?


----------



## nitelightboy

I had to do SOME work today, I can't just sit here and chat ya know!


----------



## D-EJ915

work is for losers

this fucking moron is arguing with me that a set method is supposed to take in an argument. NO FUCKTARD!!! If it's in the class it's automatically accessable to the whole class, he's obviously never heard of scope before.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm having caffeine withdrawls...

God, this sucks.


----------



## Nik

cool


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I've been using the same fork for a week to eat my noodles. I keep thinking of cleaning dishes, but why bother?


----------



## Nik

My leg's asleep


----------



## Desecrated

my hands are freezing, i was just outside walkign the dogs.


----------



## Kotex

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood...
I'm hung over. -_-


----------



## D-EJ915

I only got my icecream up 3 floors...


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Pauly

Buttseks?!!?


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it


----------



## Hellbound

Okay everyone think of a number from 1 to 10.

Once you get this number add 3 to it


Now take the new number that you now have and add 5 to it

now take the first number I told you to think off and substract it from the last number you came out with.



DO NOT POST the number my psychic mind will figure it all out then I will post the answer for you all.



Let me know when you are all ready......I should warn you my psychic mind has been known to freak people out.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Hellbound

the answer is..............8


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## JPMDan

Hellbound said:


> the answer is..............8


 
funny part is that I didn't scroll down til I had the number ready and when I scrolled down it was already the number LMFAO!!!


----------



## OzzyC

Hellbound said:


> the answer is..............8



yeah....cause its _always_ the answer


----------



## D-EJ915

buttsecks


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> buttsecks



not unless your a hot chick


----------



## Hellbound

OzzyC said:


> yeah....cause its _always_ the answer




not true but it's just a pattern...your taking the original number and just subtracting the 2 numbers I told you to add to it. I learned this in elementary school.lol It's pretty dumb but still to this day will freak a few people out and make them think I'm psychic or something. Whatever.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahh...


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> yeahh...



 
uh-huh...


----------



## D-EJ915

asdfasdffghjkloiut


----------



## HotRodded7321

Took a couple pics of my hellraiser, and my 7321


----------



## JPMDan

hey regan, any news from the psycho bitch yet? LOL


----------



## HotRodded7321

nope, haven't heard ANYTHING, lol....which is a good thing, i think?


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> nope, haven't heard ANYTHING, lol....which is a good thing, i think?


 
lol may have learned her lesson


----------



## Nik

Those are some sweet guitars dude


----------



## D-EJ915

my left thumb is annoying me so much, ugh


----------



## Naren

So, then, uh, violence unfolds?


----------



## HotRodded7321

Tacoma band...good friends of mine. They're sort of along the lines of Hatebreed.


----------



## D-EJ915

NEW PAGE!

Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight is uhhh....interesting so far...yeahhhh....


----------



## Naren

Sounds like an alcoholic cocktail.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it's an anime about an alien or something...don't watch it, lol

anyway, loomis looks funneh in this pic, and EC1k ftw:


----------



## Naren

He looks dead in that pic. And I thought Loomis played sevens.  I don't listen to Nevermore, so I wouldn't know, though.


----------



## D-EJ915

BUMP!


----------



## Rick

Nice little Krank stack. Can you say Marshall copycat?


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Nice little Krank stack. Can you say Marshall copycat?


except the krank one isn't total shit like the marshall


----------



## HotRodded7321

D-EJ915 said:


> except the krank one isn't total shit like the marshall


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## HotRodded7321

bump - a - ?


----------



## D-EJ915

new avatar!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

yep....


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh...so CS Dan? yeah I don't...


----------



## Alpo

Kood Mornink.


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> yesh...so CS Dan? yeah I don't...


 
thats cause you watch hentai and jack off too much. I rather kill people in my spare time


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> thats cause you watch hentai and jack off too much. I rather kill people in my spare time



If that's true, than you're 10x scarier than Jeff and you're the only person in this thread with serious mental issues. I used to massacre small third world countries in my spare time, but then I realized I was insane and checked myself into a mental institute. Maybe you should watch cartoon porn and jack off too much. It might help prevent you from murdering people.

[action=Naren]is in no way endorsing the actions related to watching cartoon pornography but is, on the other hand, condemning the actions of a one "JPMDan."[/action]


----------



## Donnie

D-EJ915 said:


> except the krank one isn't total shit like the marshall


Nope, It's just plain ol' shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> thats cause you watch hentai and jack off too much. I rather kill people in my spare time


----------



## Naren

Donnie said:


> Nope, It's just plain ol' shit.





And I would assume the Marshall stack, at least, sounds "super cool" whereas the Krank is, to borrow Donnie's words, "just plain ol' shit."


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> And I would assume the Marshall stack, at least, sounds "super cool" whereas the Krank is, to borrow Donnie's words, "just plain ol' shit."


It's the one in the kerry king vid, pure MG trash.


----------



## Nik

There was a time when Marshall was good.


----------



## Naren

And that time is now.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> And that time is now.


orly?

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Alpo

Wobble


----------



## Naren

Bubble Bobble.


----------



## Alpo

oh well...


----------



## Naren

Go to jail. Do not collect $200


----------



## Alpo

I shall brush me teeth.


----------



## Naren

You shall do no such thing!


----------



## Alpo

I alreday did! Now I'm playing guitar.


----------



## JPMDan

Scar Symmetry I shall listen to


----------



## Alpo

Michael Romeo I shall listen to


----------



## Naren

No one shall I listen to.


----------



## Alpo

Just listened to Paul Gilbert

Now I'm done wamring up, so I shall do some practicing.


----------



## Naren

Practicing some you do shall?


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## Naren

peY?


----------



## Alpo

Eksarctly.


----------



## Naren

?luos ruoy revo nekat sah live ehT


----------



## Alpo

.tcerroc si tahT


----------



## Naren

!on hO


----------



## Alpo

Libraries suck. Not one Lovecraft book in English in the whole damn town. So I had to buy some. They'll be here in a week or so.


----------



## Naren

You never read Lovecraft before?


----------



## Alpo

Not really. I'm somewhat familiar with him, but never read anything by him. But now I shall rectify this situation.

And, of course, with the new Symphony X album being based on Lovecraft's works, I really have no choice


----------



## Naren

I've read everything he's ever written. I even have the lyrics for two of my band's songs based on stories by him.

Did you buy it in the original English or translated into Finnish?


----------



## Alpo

If a book was written in English, I will read it in English.


----------



## Naren

Then you're gonna need a good English-English dictionary. Do you have one? If you don't, I recommend buying a big good one.


----------



## Alpo

I shall have to see about that...


----------



## Naren

Here's an example of one of his *EASY* paragraphs:

_We planned to cover as great an area as one antarctic season - or longer, if absolutely necessary - would permit, operating mostly in the mountain ranges and on the plateau south of Ross Sea; regions explored in varying degree by Shackleton, Amundsen, Scott, and Byrd. With frequent changes of camp, made by aeroplane and involving distances great enough to be of geological significance, we expected to unearth a quite unprecedented amount of material - especially in the pre-Cambrian strata of which so narrow a range of antarctic specimens had previously been secured. We wished also to obtain as great as possible a variety of the upper fossiliferous rocks, since the primal life history of this bleak realm of ice and death is of the highest importance to our knowledge of the earth's past. That the antarctic continent was once temperate and even tropical, with a teeming vegetable and animal life of which the lichens, marine fauna, arachnida, and penguins of the northern edge are the only survivals, is a matter of common information; and we hoped to expand that information in variety, accuracy, and detail. When a simple boring revealed fossiliferous signs, we would enlarge the aperture by blasting, in order to get specimens of suitable size and condition. _

Another easy one:

_The crowning abnormality, of course, was the condition of the bodies - men and dogs alike. They had all been in some terrible kind of conflict, and were torn and mangled in fiendish and altogether inexplicable ways. Death, so far as we could judge, had in each case come from strangulation or laceration. The dogs had evidently started the trouble, for the state of their ill-built corral bore witness to its forcible breakage from within. It had been set some distance from the camp because of the hatred of the animals for those hellish Archaean organisms, but the precaution seemed to have been taken in vain. When left alone in that monstrous wind, behind flimsy walls of insufficient height, they must have stampeded - whether from the wind itself, or from some subtle, increasing odor emitted by the nightmare specimens, one could not say. _


----------



## Makelele

Ah, back from school. We've got a exam week, which kind of sucks, and after it's over I'll have to start reading for the matriculation exams.


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Ah, back from school. We've got a exam week, which kind of sucks, and after it's over I'll have to start reading for the matriculation exams.



Onko lukio hauskaa? Minä suoritin viimeiset kurssini 2 kuukautta sitten ja nyt odottelen että saan lakin keväällä.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Onko lukio hauskaa? Minä suoritin viimeiset kurssini 2 kuukautta sitten ja nyt odottelen että saan lakin keväällä.



Anteeksi, en puhu suomea.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Onko lukio hauskaa? Minä suoritin viimeiset kurssini 2 kuukautta sitten ja nyt odottelen että saan lakin keväällä.



Onhan lukio ollut ihan hauskaa aikaa, mutta ei kyllä jaksaisi ruveta lukemaan yo-kirjoituksiin.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Lukio on hukkaan heitettyä aikaa.. ..oli ainakin silloin joskus.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Anteeksi, en puhu suomea.



Talar du svenska?


----------



## Naren

&#12501;&#12451;&#12531;&#12521;&#12531;&#12489;&#35486;&#20998;&#12363;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;



Alpo said:


> Talar du svenska?



Ei.&#12288;Puhutteko englantia?


----------



## Alpo

Kyllä


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> &#12501;&#12451;&#12531;&#12521;&#12531;&#12489;&#35486;&#20998;&#12363;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;



Babelfish rules 

"Although Finnish you do not understand, don't you think?"

NOT


----------



## Naren

Perkele!



Makelele said:


> Babelfish rules
> 
> "Although Finnish you do not understand, don't you think?"
> 
> NOT



What I said would be more like "But I don't understand Finnish... "

There is no "you" in what I said and no "don't you think?" 

Machine translation sucks asssssssss.


----------



## Alpo

¿Cómo una vieja manzana prueba? Aunque es duro definir el concepto de un pescado, es absolutamente posible.

&#21476;&#12356;&#12426;&#12435;&#12372;&#12399;&#12356;&#12363;&#12395;&#21619;&#12364;&#12377;&#12427;&#12363;&#12290;&#39770;&#12398;&#27010;&#24565;&#12434;&#23450;&#32681;&#12377;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#22533;&#12356;&#12369;&#12428;&#12393;&#12418;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12363;&#12394;&#12426;&#21487;&#33021;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;


----------



## Naren

¿Las drogas son muy importantes, no?


----------



## Alpo

&#12381;&#12428;&#12425;&#12399;&#26412;&#24403;&#12395;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> Machine translation sucks asssssssss.



Bah, you're just scared you'll lose your job.


----------



## Naren

&#20309;&#12434;&#20253;&#12360;&#12424;&#12358;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#12427;&#65311;&#35211;&#24403;&#12418;&#12388;&#12363;&#12394;&#12356;


----------



## Alpo

It has been about to convey what? Estimate the serving which it has

You're not making any sense.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Bah, you're just scared you'll lose your job.



 I have no such fear.

Run this through a machine translator and you'll see what I mean:

&#19968;&#33865;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#30007;&#12398;&#12289;&#24188;&#24180;&#26178;&#20195;&#12289;&#12392;&#12391;&#12418;&#35328;&#12358;&#12409;&#12365;&#12391;&#12354;&#12429;&#12358;&#12363;&#12289;&#21313;&#27507;&#21069;&#24460;&#12363;&#12392;&#25512;&#23450;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#38915;&#12398;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12364;&#22823;&#21218;&#12398;&#22899;&#12398;&#12402;&#12392;&#12395;&#21462;&#12426;&#12363;&#12371;&#12414;&#12428;&#12289;&#65288;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12398;&#22985;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#22969;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12363;&#12425;&#12289;&#24467;&#22985;&#22969;&#12383;&#12385;&#12363;&#12392;&#24819;&#20687;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#65289;&#24237;&#22290;&#12398;&#27744;&#12398;&#12411;&#12392;&#12426;&#12395;&#12289;&#33618;&#12356;&#32286;&#12398;&#34996;&#12434;&#12399;&#12356;&#12390;&#31435;&#12385;&#12289;&#39318;&#12434;&#19977;&#21313;&#24230;&#12411;&#12393;&#24038;&#12395;&#20670;&#12369;&#12289;&#37276;&#12367;&#31505;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#37276;&#12367;&#65311;&#12288;&#12369;&#12428;&#12393;&#12418;&#12289;&#37389;&#12356;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65288;&#12388;&#12414;&#12426;&#12289;&#32654;&#37276;&#12394;&#12393;&#12395;&#38306;&#24515;&#12434;&#25345;&#12383;&#12396;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65289;&#12399;&#12289;&#38754;&#30333;&#12367;&#12418;&#20309;&#12392;&#12418;&#28961;&#12356;&#12424;&#12358;&#12394;&#38996;&#12434;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;
&#12300;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#22346;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12397;&#12301;



Alpo said:


> It has been about to convey what? Estimate the serving which it has
> 
> You're not making any sense.



 Obviously you can't understand any Japanese. What I said was very very basic level Japanese. What I said means "What are you trying to say? I can't even begin to guess."


----------



## Alpo

I think it would be great if all games were translated with babelfish


----------



## Makelele

The single leaf should call,, infancy age of that man, with with or whether approximately ten years old being the photograph of the time where it is presumed, that child takes in one of the women of the multitude and is troubled, (that the older sisters of that child and the younger sisters, then whether, the cousins is imagined) on the vicinity of the pond of the garden, the hakama of the rough stripe being, to stand, the neck it is the photograph which about 30 degrees can tilt on the left, has laughed scurvy. Scurvy? However, the people who the sluggish people (are plugged, do not have interest in beauty or ugliness and the like), doing the face funny the way at all, "lovely it is the boy don't you think?",

Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Naren

Yeah. And, Alpo, I'm interested in what you were trying to say with the grammatically incorrect nonsensical Japanese you posted.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> I think it would be great if all games were translated with babelfish



It would be all like: 

What happen?

Someone set us up the bomb

We get signal

What?

Main screen turn on

How are you gentlemen?

All your base are belong to us.

What you say?


----------



## Naren

The machine translation translated "ugly" as "scurvy."  There are a lot of other funny mistranslations in there, but that's probably the funniest one.


----------



## Alpo

It was grammatically quite correct before I ran it through Babelfish

Sadly, I can't rember what I was trying to say


----------



## Naren

And just so you know, Makelele, the text I posted is the opening lines to one of Japan's most famous novels (originally published in 1952).


----------



## Makelele

Well, got to read some German. After that exam booze shall be consumed in large quantities.


----------



## Alpo

&#31169;&#12399;&#31354;&#33145;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#31169;&#12399;&#39135;&#20107;&#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#12398;&#39135;&#31975;&#22899;&#31070;&#12398;&#31085;&#22727;&#12391;&#31048;&#12427;&#24467;&#12387;&#12390;&#39080;&#21619;&#12364;&#12424;&#12356;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#20184;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#23431;&#23449;&#12434;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#22909;&#12415;&#30772;&#22730;&#12377;&#12427;&#12290;


----------



## Naren

Complete gibberish.

When I was first taking Japanese classes in college, I made this example sentence that I really like:

&#22320;&#29699;&#12434;&#30772;&#22730;&#12375;&#12383;&#12356;&#12384;&#12369;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12367;&#12289;&#12481;&#12519;&#12467;&#12524;&#12540;&#12488;&#12511;&#12523;&#12463;&#12471;&#12455;&#12540;&#12463;&#12418;&#27442;&#12375;&#12356;&#12290;


----------



## Makelele

There was some finnish-english translator on some page that was even worse than babelfish.


----------



## Alpo

I am hungry. I pray with the altar of food goddess for the meal, the outer space where that therefore flavor is good has been attached is destroyed the taste which is.

Babelfish > Naren


----------



## Makelele

Whoa

Auto ajoi Mississippi joen yli. Joe kuoli. = A car drove over the Mississippi River. Joe died (a bad Finnish joke)

->

Auto date Mississippi Estuary past. Joe obituary.


----------



## Alpo

I think it's a good finnish joke


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I am hungry. I pray with the altar of food goddess for the meal, the outer space where that therefore flavor is good has been attached is destroyed the taste which is.
> 
> Babelfish > Naren



Why?  Because you like grammatically incorrect nonsensical gobs of words that masquerade as "translations"?


----------



## Alpo

That is correct


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> Why?  Because you like grammatically incorrect nonsensical gobs of words that masquerade as "translations"?



No understand. Me use translator:

"hän Koska te kuin grammaattinen epätarkka järjetön gobs -lta puhe että naamiohuvit koska " käännös "?"

Translated back to english

anythbly As you like grammatical incorrect senseless gobs from speech that masquerade as " version "?

It almost makes sense.


----------



## Alpo

God morgon.


----------



## Naren

Thanks for demonstrating my point.


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> No understand. Me use translator:
> 
> "hän Koska te kuin grammaattinen epätarkka järjetön gobs -lta puhe että naamiohuvit koska " käännös "?"
> 
> Translated back to english
> 
> anythbly As you like grammatical incorrect senseless gobs from speech that masquerade as " version "?
> 
> It almost makes sense.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

But Finnish and English are similar languages and will make a lot more sense than Japanese and English which are completely unrelated and work on completely different grammatical structures, etc. etc.

Case in point: Here at my job, I just sent a translation to someone I work with and this is what I wrote in my e-mail:

&#12362;&#30130;&#12428;&#27096;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;

&#33521;&#35379;&#12434;&#28155;&#20184;&#12375;&#12390;&#36865;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;

&#23452;&#12375;&#12367;&#12362;&#39000;&#12356;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;

Babelfish's translation:

It seems the tired way. Attaching English translation, you send. We ask may.

Excite.co.jp's auto-translator did a more accurate job (still wrong, but more accurate):

Thanks for your effort. 

The English translation is appended and sent. 

My best regards.


----------



## Alpo

What if someone actually uses these translators while surfing teh intrarwebs? They'd be quite confused.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> What if someone actually uses these translators while surfing teh intrarwebs? They'd be quite confused.



Some people on this site use them for Ikebe and Ishibashi's websites. I don't think it makes the sites any more understandable.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Some people on this site use them for Ikebe and Ishibashi's websites. I don't think it makes the sites any more understandable.



Yeah, I was talking more generally. But that's a good point. Whenever I'm browsing Ikebe or something, I really don't look at the translations. I usually just go by trial and error.


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> But Finnish and English are similar languages and will make a lot more sense than Japanese and English which are completely unrelated English that work on completely different grammatical structures, etc. etc.



Finnish is actually really different from English. It's a uralic language, while English is a Indo-European language, so they haven't got much in common.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Finnish is actually really different from English. It's a uralic language, while English is a Indo-European language, so they haven't got much in common.



Uralic languages and Indo-European languages have a hell of a lot more in common than Indo-European languages and Japanese languages (Japanese, Okinawan, Ryukyuan, Ainu. That's all of the Japanese languages. Japanese languages are linguistically unrelated to any other language on the planet. There are some languages that have similarities in grammar (Korean, Turkish, etc.) and in writing (Chinese, because Japanese borrowed their writing system around 600-700 AD), but none that are linguistically related in any way). For one thing, English and Finnish both use the same alphabetic writing system. I could keep going on, but I'm sure you see my point.


----------



## Alpo

That is correct.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have woken up...I want to sleep again.


----------



## Makelele

Damn, I'm hungry even though I ate some kebab just over an hour ago. Well, got to go make some food then.


----------



## Alpo

Ahhhh... Sweet, sweet Karl Fazer chocolate.


----------



## Naren

yep


----------



## Alpo

pey


----------



## Makelele

mmm, Ich liebe Schokolade, aber ich bin satt, weil ich so viel gegessen habe


----------



## Alpo

He's a nazi! Get him fellas!


----------



## nitelightboy

We kick Nazi's in the hoohoos around here.


----------



## Makelele

Ok, now I got to read ffs. I've just been on here for the last hours.


----------



## Naren

HE'S A NAZI!!! A FUCKING NAZI!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> HE'S A NAZI!!! A FUCKING NAZI!!!





Sounds like the opposite of a Michael Richards stand up routine.


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> HE'S A NAZI!!! A FUCKING NAZI!!!



No, I'm a taco nazi!









http://ytmndgameboy.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This is really, really odd..


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> This is really, really odd..



I agree


----------



## Wiggywiggler

actually, if you are evenly odd, you are even.


----------



## nitelightboy

But what about the odd part...wouldn't that make you odd, even though the "evenly" part in evenly odd would make it even??


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No, since odd negates odd


----------



## nitelightboy

I hadn't thought of that....3+3=6 even 7+7=14 even....cool beans!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

You don't have to be evenly odd, either
3+1=4
7+5=12


----------



## Alpo

I shall devote my life to finding an exception to this!

BTW No soup for you!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

a sum of evens is always even as well
2+2=1
2+4+6+8=20
But a sum with an odd amount of odds is odd
4+8+1+3+5=21


----------



## Naren

And who cares?


----------



## Alpo

Nerds and other assorted weirdos.


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Nerds and other assorted weirdos.


 
Yeah what he said!


----------



## Alpo

You said it, sister!


----------



## JPMDan

you said it too uhhhhh..... are we even related?


----------



## nitelightboy

JPMDan said:


> you said it too uhhhhh..... are we even related?



We're all brothers in strings. Except Scott. He's just a crazy lefty Canuck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fucking Canucks!


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> Except Scott. He's just a crazy lefty Canuck.


 
you mean the one who shreds the wrong way?


----------



## Alpo

JPMDan said:


> you said it too uhhhhh..... are we even related?



I sure hope not. Not after what happened last night...


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> I sure hope not. Not after what happened last night...


 
What are you talking about? I had a few beers and passed out.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

in this thread no one has to care..
Therefore

1+1=0


----------



## Alpo

JPMDan said:


> What are you talking about? I had a few beers and passed out.


----------



## nitelightboy

YOU'RE TEARING ME APAAAART!!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

WELL MY KNIFE MUST BE PUT TO USE, IT COST A LOOTT!!


----------



## Alpo

Band practice again tonight. I guess I'll have to take the car...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I wish I had a band


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I wish I had.


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had a band that played something other than oldskool DM. But, I guess this'll have to do...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well start a new one?
Also, any band is often better than no band.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wiggywiggler said:


> Well start a new one?
> Also, any band is often better than no band.



Not a possibility around here, no drummers. Well, there's some drummers, but none that play metal.


----------



## Alpo

I guess I'll be off. See ya, pals!


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wish I had a band


 




nitelightboy said:


> YOU'RE TEARING ME APAAAART!!!!!


 
stop singing to your valentine, er I mean sister


----------



## Wiggywiggler

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Not a possibility around here, no drummers. Well, there's some drummers, but none that play metal.










Bad joke, I know, I know


----------



## Sebastian

nah...


----------



## Naren




----------



## JPMDan

Wiggywiggler said:


> Bad joke, I know, I know


 
A Guitar Player's best friend.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Drum machine ist not krieg.


----------



## nitelightboy

I've always hated drum machines. I dunno why.


----------



## Naren

I prefer real drummers, but I don't have much of a choice right now.


----------



## nitelightboy

I prefer full bands...but I haven't been in one for awhile.


----------



## D-EJ915

hey it snowed


----------



## Naren

hey, it didn't snow here.


----------



## nitelightboy

I still haven't seen snow.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ever?


----------



## D-EJ915

nowww.....


----------



## Naren

i saw snow in michigan.


----------



## nitelightboy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Ever?



Nope. Never.


----------



## Rick

It snowed here 2 weeks ago. But not what I'm used to back in VA.


----------



## Naren

yo


----------



## Makelele

We've got a bit of snow here right now, maybe about 20-30 cm.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpa


----------



## Naren

rumpa thumpa lumpa


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> rumpa thumpa lumpa


----------



## nitelightboy

Oompa loompa!


----------



## Nik

nitelightboy said:


> Oompa loompa!



I win


----------



## nitelightboy

Bite me you Republican bitch


----------



## Nik

nitelightboy said:


> Bite me you Republican bitch



I believe the correct term is 'Arrogant Asshole' 







Soooo, not even 5000 posts yet lol


----------



## nitelightboy

Correction...less than 5000 posts. Say it right!!


----------



## Nik

nitelightboy said:


> Correction...less than _*4000*_ posts. Say it right!!



Fixed 

Wouldn't it be funny of Chris deleted this thread once we got halfway there.


----------



## Metal Ken

You're both n00bs ;p


----------



## nitelightboy

I actually think that's his plan. He's evil like that 



Metal Ken said:


> You're both n00bs ;p



And you're a meanie


----------



## Nik

Metal Ken said:


> You're both n00bs ;p



You're probably right  

Anyway, off to do homework. For the record, Math 316 is teh sux0rz, avoid that class like the plague.


----------



## Alpo

Band practice was fun (and funny) We played pretty well today, although noone had learned Celtic Frost's Into the Crypts of __?___, or something.

The best part was, I was just noodling away with chromatics playing my awesome pseudo-jazz, when the bassplayer asked what song I was playing. He thought I was playing Django! This has inspired me to pursue my new life(=week)long dream of becoming a pro jazzman.

Or not.


----------



## nitelightboy

I went through that phaze once. Then I realized I sucked and decided to not pursue it any longer


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll settle for being a noodling pseudojazzhole with occasional moments of brilliance.

BTW, I heard you were gay.


----------



## nitelightboy

That's what they keep telling me, although I'm still not sure myself


----------



## Alpo

Krazy kraut


----------



## nitelightboy

SaurKraut....we need some polish sausages and sport peppers!!


----------



## Alpo

We sure do, son... We sure do


----------



## Seedawakener

wawawiwa


----------



## Alpo

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Baby hate pib!


----------



## nitelightboy

JoJo like Mr. Pib. It's delicious.


----------



## Nik

x' = a(t)x + b(t)

^linear differential equations FTW


----------



## nitelightboy

x*ab...ah fuckit = linear indifferential equations


----------



## Sebastian

yah


----------



## Alpo

blah


----------



## Nik

nitelightboy said:


> x*ab...ah fuckit = linear indifferential equations


----------



## Alpo

You, sir, are a moron!


----------



## nitelightboy

Who, me?? I'm hurt!


----------



## Alpo

Nah, the other guy! You know, the one in the green pajamas who's always touching himself?


----------



## nitelightboy

That sounds like me....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Gooey pooey.


----------



## Alpo

Zooey dooey


----------



## Makelele

WTF, mate?


----------



## Alpo

LOL, mate?


----------



## nitelightboy

Wanna mate?


----------



## Nik

lolorzzZZZ!!1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Lulz.


----------



## nitelightboy

Lilacs.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ribbons from your dancing shoes, in shreds and threads and feeling used...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oro?


----------



## nitelightboy

Oral?


----------



## Seedawakener

oro the manslayer.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I bet Jeff gets it.


----------



## nitelightboy

I wish I did


----------



## Desecrated

someone has watch to much anime


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Woot, someone got it


----------



## Pauly

At this rate we'll get to 100K fairly quick, lol.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

We really picked the pace up.


----------



## nitelightboy

I don't know about you guys....but I don't wanna hit 100,000..then we won't have any more goals in life. It's the one thing that keeps me going day after day


----------



## Sebastian

Then we will go for 1,000,000


----------



## Rick

Man, how long would that take? Our kids would be posting on this board at that point.


----------



## nitelightboy

I doubt I'll have kids any time in the next 10 years the way I'm goin.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Heehoohoohoohohoho Jamaicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Only 3,733 replies so far? Pick up the pace!


----------



## D-EJ915

I had some decent mac & chee


----------



## Desecrated

We need to start having chat-happenings in this thread again.


----------



## HotRodded7321

bump


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

pmub

Anti-bump of the virulent kind.


----------



## HotRodded7321

wtf...how come the site went down dammit!!!!


----------



## Rick

Worry not, young one. All is good.


----------



## HotRodded7321

lol....I HAVE NO LIFE!!! I NEED THIS SITE, DAMMIT!


----------



## D-EJ915

somehow the fucking neck pickup ring cracked a hole fuckload lot on my H207 and the fucking adjustment screw on the bass side is gay as hell, all fucked up and shit. ugh, more shit I need to buy.


----------



## Aaron

i need to resolder my blackjack, i dont know what the deal is but i think 
the input jack took a big dookie.


----------



## OzzyC

my guitar isnt in need of any repair (just new pus when i get some money)


----------



## Aaron

yep, you were sure right about them 1527s, mines perfect, i love it
never has any probelms, the trem works amazing too.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## HotRodded7321

bump # 2


----------



## OzzyC

Aaron said:


> yep, you were sure right about them 1527s, mines perfect, i love it
> never has any probelms, the trem works amazing too.



 
the action on mine is basically as low as possible (~1/16" across the whole thing i think...) and i only get a little buzzing for 2 notes


----------



## Aaron

that is about the same as mine too, tuned in A, and the pickups arnt near as bad as people make them out to be, there are some very picky people here


----------



## OzzyC

maybe its just the fact that i run it through a crappy amp (and this being my second gitar ever which neither ever had better PUs put in....so im used to soundung like crap  ) but it sounds good to me through my amp


----------



## distressed_romeo

Suddenly I know I'm not sleeping...


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JPMDan

MOO!


----------



## HotRodded7321

GOO!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## HotRodded7321

Why you always gotta fuck it up!?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

*i rulzz*


----------



## JPMDan

HotRodded7321 said:


> GOO!


 
POO!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

JPMDan said:


> POO!



Foo!!


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> Why you always gotta fuck it up!?


STFU banana hater


----------



## Aaron

man i just ate a shitload of sushi


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> STFU banana hater


 
so you're a banana lover? Ragen give him some banana lovin'.



Aaron said:


> man i just ate a shitload of sushi


 

yeah Japanese pussy is good isn't it?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas are meh

hmmm


----------



## HotRodded7321

i like smokin the peels....hahhahaha


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

HotRodded7321 said:


> i like smokin the peels....hahhahaha



smoked banana peel I'll just stick with smoked salmon thanks


----------



## JPMDan

Banana Weed lol


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha

know something that covers cigarette and pot smoke? burnt styrofoam


----------



## Aaron

yeah Japanese pussy is good isn't it? [/QUOTE]


never better


----------



## Naren

I had sushi yesterday. I don't know why anyone would call it "pussy."  It tastes really good. One of my top 3 favorite foods.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> I had sushi yesterday. I don't know why anyone would call it "pussy."  It tastes really good. One of my top 3 favorite foods.



 "the mind that is filthy you fail to grasp"

unless your a cannibal with a female genitals fetish


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> I had sushi yesterday. I don't know why anyone would call it "pussy."  It tastes really good. One of my top 3 favorite foods.


 
lol


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> unless your a cannibal with a female genitals fetish



Are you insulting sushi or something? Saying that it tastes like pussy? 'Cause, if so, I think I'll have to kill you.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I had sushi yesterday. I don't know why anyone would call it "pussy."  It tastes really good. One of my top 3 favorite foods.


lol you totally missed it


----------



## Aaron

sushi owns, and always will


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> Are you insulting sushi or something? Saying that it tastes like pussy? 'Cause, if so, I think I'll have to kill you.



in todays lesson children where going to learn about euphemisms


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> Are you insulting sushi or something? Saying that it tastes like pussy? 'Cause, if so, I think I'll have to kill you.


 
dude I love sushi myself, I was just making a joke.


----------



## Aaron

it was a good one too


----------



## JPMDan

Aaron said:


> it was a good one too


----------



## Rick

Fried chicken


----------



## Aaron

fried fish


----------



## Rick

popcorn shrimp


----------



## JPMDan

FAT JUICY THIGHS! uh..... I think I got a little too excited for a moment...


----------



## Aaron

catfish, freshly caught and deep fried


----------



## HotRodded7321

king salmon


----------



## Aaron

walleye


----------



## JPMDan

Tuna! It's not a Tuma!


----------



## Aaron

git in dee chappa


----------



## JPMDan

Aaron said:


> git in dee chappa


 
GET DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Aaron

DO IT NOW!!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

Arnold's son


----------



## Aaron

bloated vagina bloodfart


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww

looking at old shit is fun


----------



## Aaron

whats up with the new gay thank you thing


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## Aaron

its almost beer time


----------



## Nik

yup


----------



## Aaron

it would have been now but my midshift guy is late, that fuck


----------



## D-EJ915

JPMDan said:


> FAT JUICY THIGHS! uh..... I think I got a little too excited for a moment...


----------



## Alpo

Goooooooood morning!

Post #3800, brilliant!


----------



## D-EJ915

3800th reply, woot


----------



## Naren

Actually you were 3801, DEJ.


----------



## Aaron

feasting on thighs of young girls sounds good


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Aaron said:


> feasting on thighs of young girls sounds good



no to stringy and hard to get the cooking right as they dry out from the lack of fat on them. generally more traditional meats will allways be better than human flesh and I would like to particularly recomend venison back steaks fried very quickley in a hot pan


----------



## Aaron

well i guess my cannibal days are over than


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Actually you were 3801, DEJ.


It counts the thread start/post as #1, I was 3800, you forum noob.


----------



## Alpo

You know what's funny? There's a mormon church a short distance from where I live.


----------



## JPMDan

boobs


----------



## Alpo

droops


----------



## D-EJ915

poops


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

dung beetles


----------



## JPMDan

mefrommiddleearth said:


> dung beetles


 
love poop!


----------



## D-EJ915

I kinda figured you did


----------



## Naren

Didja now?


----------



## Alpo

Didja later?


----------



## Naren

Didja before?


----------



## D-EJ915

fingered what??


----------



## Naren

WHAT?!?!?!!?


----------



## Alpo

WHEN?!?!?!!?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

She's waaaaay too young to be my mom. She looks about 16 and I'm 24.

And she's a cartoon. I don't usually think about "doing" cartoons...


----------



## Alpo

I think about doing cartoons sometimes. I just can't draw.


----------



## D-EJ915

If I remember...she has cat ears or something...and that's why she wears that hat all the time...that was a while ago when I watched that...Canvas 2? I don't remember...lemme check...

well i don,t remember, maybe it was Shuffle! but anyway, here are some random screenshots







*fill in with your own imagination*


----------



## Naren

She smoked a buncha pot.


----------



## D-EJ915

Actually she slept with her cousin...but that was a few episodes later...


and another random ass canvas 2 screencap


----------



## Alpo

You're weird dude, DEJ.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, he sure is weird...


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, he sure is smeared...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Looks like something I've seen before...


----------



## D-EJ915

Don't remember...sorry...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

pretty sure that oen is from "Key: The Metal Idol" ... never did finish that, I should, lol. I never finish anything


----------



## Naren

Maybe that's why you're a LOSER.

If you finished something, then you could be like " Good shit, doooggg. Yeh!"


----------



## Alpo

What's with the "thanked" thing? How do I thank someone?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Maybe that's why you're a LOSER.
> 
> If you finished something, then you could be like " Good shit, doooggg. Yeh!"


I guess...I actually haven't NOT finished that much...it's just I have so much I haven't started 








Alpo said:


> What's with the "thanked" thing? How do I thank someone?


it's some gay shit chris added


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> I think about doing cartoons sometimes. I just can't draw.


 
LMFAO!!!!!  

This is going into my sig.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Okie-dokie


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> What's with the "thanked" thing? How do I thank someone?



You say, "Hey, thanks, dude. You know? I really appreciated what you said back there. I really did."


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You say, "Hey, thanks, dude. You know? I really appreciated what you said back there. I really did."



Hey, thanks, dude. You know? I really appreciated what you said back there. I really did.

Like that?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

DEJ, you've done it again!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hey, thanks, dude. You know? I really appreciated what you said back there. I really did.
> 
> Like that?



Yep.


----------



## Makelele

Hey guys! Go to the wikipedia race thread


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Morning, fuckers.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

OMG STAR TREK!


----------



## Alpo

Mr. Spock... fire... the foton torpedoes.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning

and more star trek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIATgTkwA6U


----------



## D-EJ915

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
This film is known colloquially as "The One with the Whales."

lmfao! 



> Many Trekkies believe, or are perceived to believe, that Star Trek is infallible and may be able to conjure up explanations for any plot holes which occur in the series.


oh yes


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

D-EJ915 said:


> Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
> This film is known colloquially as "The One with the Whales."
> 
> lmfao!
> 
> 
> oh yes




How do they explain this big gaping one?


----------



## D-EJ915

Transformers....

the movie is gonna rule... oh yeah... \m/


----------



## nitelightboy

Reno 911 Miami is gonna kick so much ass!!!


----------



## Alpo

snorkle


----------



## Naren

Borkle


----------



## nitelightboy

Pork rinds.


----------



## Alpo

Kirk kould kik Pikards ass.


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Kirk kould kik Pikards ass.



WTF are you talking about?! Picard would whoop up on that fat old man any day!!


----------



## Alpo

Kirk... may be... OLD...

...

... but can Picard talk... like THIS?


----------



## Naren

In fact, Picard did whip Kirk's ass. You didn't see "Generations"?

[action=Naren]actually prefers Kirk's Star Trek movies, but prefers ST:TNG over the original series.[/action]

"Picard... I... feel you... don't understand... what I'm trying to say... Why don't you... try to... Oooof!!"


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy

Kirk still is and always has been a little bitch! And this point is non-debateable


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


>


 

HE CALLS THE SHIT POO!!!!


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Alpo

Hey, JPMDan! Why do you quote me in your sig? Is what I said somehow funny to you? Huh?! Is it? You feel like a big man quoting other peoples posts, huh?! Do ya?!

Just kidding, dude


----------



## Naren

Yeeep


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Hey, JPMDan! Why do you quote me in your sig? Is what I said somehow funny to you? Huh?! Is it? You feel like a big man quoting other peoples posts, huh?! Do ya?!
> 
> Just kidding, dude



Dan needs all the help he can get to feel like a big man. He's kinda short.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm eating.


----------



## Alpo

wobble


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wibble.


----------



## Alpo

nipple


----------



## nitelightboy

PIERCING


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pooping.


----------



## nitelightboy

farting


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Sharting.


----------



## nitelightboy

I shat on my cat in a hat.


----------



## Naren

Bijiggittlysnakarking...

(of doom)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Damnit, Chris fucked up my caption thread


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, but at least he left a funny caption for you


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But it won't keep getting bumped to let you all know how gay you are


----------



## Seedawakener

3,884%


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Post post post.


----------



## Alpo

Öylättiä ja viiniä


----------



## nitelightboy

So who likes cranberry sauce?? And do you like the chunky or smooth stuff. Me, I like the smooth stuff.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm not a fan of cranberries.


----------



## Seedawakener

I like apple pies


----------



## nitelightboy

Seedawakener said:


> I like apple pies



I hope you don't like em too much!


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> I hope you don't like em too much!


 
it's like a warm apple pie lol


----------



## nitelightboy

I had some awsome cheesecake the other night. Just melted in my mouth!


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna eat some chocolate


----------



## Regor

Are we to 100k yet?


----------



## nitelightboy

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## JPMDan

Regor said:


> Are we to 100k yet?


 
Far from it Roger.


----------



## Alpo

I could get paid 10&#8364; an hour to pose nude at some artschool. Maybe this is my calling.


----------



## nitelightboy

I'd do it for free!


----------



## Rick

nitelightboy said:


> I'd do it for free!



Should this surprise me or not?


----------



## Alpo

I'm sure you would... pervert


----------



## JPMDan

nitelightboy said:


> I'd do it for free!


 
What if it was a Gay Male Art School?


----------



## nitelightboy

At least I'd get to show off my insanely huge schlong. Ok...maybe only mildly average...


----------



## OzzyC

JPMDan said:


> What if it was a Gay Male Art School?



then hed probably pay to do it


----------



## nitelightboy

OzzyC said:


> then hed probably pay to do it



Nah, I'm broke.


----------



## Alpo

Hey JPM, what happened to your schlong... I mean sig?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Will drop pants for sex.


----------



## JPMDan

Got removed  then I left a message of my own.


----------



## nitelightboy

Awww....don't feel bad Dan. We still  ya


----------



## JPMDan

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Will drop pants for sex.


 
 SURPRISE! BUTTSECKS!!!! 



nitelightboy said:


> Awww....don't feel bad Dan. We still  ya


 
I don't feel bad or anything, just wish whoever enjoys removing my sig. tell me what the problem is. The sig wasn't that big at all not even close to being Giant as it was put.


----------



## nitelightboy

JPMDan said:


> SURPRISE! BUTTSECKS!!!!



Of course you have to turn this thread gay....


----------



## OzzyC

nitelightboy said:


> Of course you have to turn this thread gay....



its not his fault you decided to post here


----------



## JPMDan

ouch.... talk about burned....


----------



## Alpo

<-- that game kicks ass.


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## nitelightboy

OzzyC said:


> its not his fault you decided to post here



You sir, are pure evil


----------



## JPMDan

Desecrated said:


> 1 post


 
2 post


----------



## nitelightboy

99 bottles of Jager on the wall....


----------



## Rick

99 bottles of Jager


----------



## nitelightboy

You take one down


----------



## Alpo

99 nudepictures of Jagger...


----------



## Naren

You little bastard!


----------



## Rick

Pass it around


----------



## nitelightboy

98 bottle of jager on the wall!


----------



## Alpo

Pants


----------



## nitelightboy

98 bottles of Jager


----------



## Alpo

gagagoogoo
that's the spirit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

0 bottles of Jager, because gravity decided to kick in and they all fell and smashed.


----------



## nitelightboy

They were on a shelf...DUH


----------



## Desecrated

1 post again.

I have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Almost to 4k.


----------



## nitelightboy

I hate all the morons down here for the SUper Bowl. I swear, everyone of them is a friggin retard!!


----------



## Alpo

I hate you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm bored.


----------



## Alpo

There is no escape from the fortress of the moles!


----------



## nitelightboy

I'll send my ferrets in there to scare the moles out.


----------



## Alpo

Damn you! Damn you all to hell!


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm raiding the Plane of Time tonight to farm some gear for my shammy...


----------



## Alpo

Okie dokie


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Alpo

Look at the determination in his eyes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah. Cute dog, too bad it's probably dead now, the owner probably made a pair of slippers out of him.


----------



## Alpo

Now you made me sad


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ugh, I just woke up really sick today. I was also supposed to have band practice today after not going for around 2 weeks, so I'm really pissed off! It seems as though these coincidences always happen... 

Nice little fuzzy dog though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Alpo said:


> Now you made me sad




Yeah, I'll do that.


----------



## Alpo

Boring


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Alpo

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Alpo

Damn asshats!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

My ass wears no hat.


----------



## Alpo

Yes it does.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Imo.


----------



## D-EJ915

*KHAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

*KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

kitty


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Cats are significantly better than dogs


----------



## D-EJ915

Yes


----------



## Rick

No.


----------



## nitelightboy

Ferrets are the best. They don't carry rabies, they have virtually no transmittible illnesses, they're intelligent, friendly, playful, and can get you laid faster than a puppy


----------



## Rick

nitelightboy said:


> Ferrets are the best. They don't carry rabies, they have virtually no transmittible illnesses, they're intelligent, friendly, playful, and can get you laid faster than a puppy



Speaking from experience? 

"Kids, this is a ferret." Ahnold/Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## Desecrated

I want a ferret


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

nitelightboy said:


> Ferrets are the best. They don't carry rabies, they have virtually no transmittible illnesses, they're intelligent, friendly, playful, and can get you laid faster than a puppy



there also on the pest eradication list in my country


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## nitelightboy

I have 2 ferrets. Cutest damn things ever


----------



## Desecrated

There is only 40 posts left untill we hit 4000.
Im going to spam this thread now.

Will this post be edited into the other one ?

will this be a tripplepost then ?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Bump.


----------



## Aaron

poop


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Aaron

isnt it funny lookin


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ looks gay


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## johnw

Getting very close to 4000 posts..........Wow!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Pauly




----------



## Nik

still not even 4000


----------



## Jason

Nik said:


> still not even 4000



HEY!!!


----------



## Pauly

If only this forum allowed Goatse.


----------



## D-EJ915

Pauly said:


>


gotta love her non-colour-matched eyebrows 



Pauly said:


> If only this forum allowed Goatse.


----------



## Pauly

This other forum I go on... nothing shocks me now lol, goatse is like the equivalent of a


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Alpo

4000 soon!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

ULTIMATE EXTREME INSANE MEGA BUMPAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

I guess I'll go pee


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> I guess I'll go pee



surely you can think of a better topic of conversation that that


----------



## Alpo

Surely I can't


----------



## Sebastian

Page 400..


----------



## Alpo

Post #3994


----------



## JPMDan

6.


----------



## Ken

with proper refrigeration and reheating, taco bell food tastes as good at 1:35 am as it did at 8 pm.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I went to bed at 2 and wake up now, how annoying is that...


----------



## Makelele

I went to bed at 4 and woke up at 10:30


----------



## D-EJ915

I forgot how long chris said the doublepost thing was...


----------



## Seedawakener

poopi


----------



## D-EJ915

yay we passed 4000 replies!


----------



## JPMDan

4% there!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo!!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

woohoo


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas...

wow...ho house is strangely coloured, lol

and the moon is out lmfao

the colouring is so odd


I guess it's because the sun is coming up


----------



## Oguz286

I have no sound... vista sucks ass!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Bibble bibble bibble bibble.


----------



## Alpo

Bobble bobble bobble bobble.


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck I can't sleep ughhh!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger
Badger


----------



## Metal Ken

MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!


----------



## zimbloth

White man from town.


----------



## Alpo

Hey jerkface! You have the face of a jerk!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

Metal Ken said:


> MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!


oo~~ooh ooo~~~ooh it's a snaaake


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Must...download....more...smut....


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

fap fap fap fap.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Alpo

persephone


----------



## Sebastian

cold war...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hot war.


----------



## D-EJ915

Oguz286 said:


> I have no sound... vista sucks ass!


no, you're just a faggot!


----------



## Alpo

That wasn't very nice


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> That wasn't very nice


lol just joking around  sorry if I offended you


----------



## metalking

do people have nothing better to do than post in this thread lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nope.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> lol just joking around  sorry if I offended you



I knew that. I wasn't offended


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Alpo

I played an awesome Warwick Thumb bass today. It was a fivestring fretless. It was a really cool bass even if it was missing a string


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Missing like 6 strings dude


----------



## D-EJ915

metalking said:


> do people have nothing better to do than post in this thread lol


this thread rules you


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm going to my parent's restaurant to steal some breakfast because I can't cook.


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun


----------



## Alpo

metalking said:


> do people have nothing better to do than post in this thread lol



do you have nothing better to do than post in this thread lol


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Missing like 6 strings dude



 Missing like 9 strings, dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking fire alarm


----------



## Makelele

mmmm, burritos


----------



## D-EJ915

yipes...


----------



## Naren

Wowzie.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Nik

Yay 4000+ posts.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man you know it :3


----------



## Desecrated

how long have we been doing this now ?


----------



## D-EJ915

a little while?


----------



## Desecrated

I think so to, I wonder if it´s even possible to post 100k in a year.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's definitely possible. We'd probably be there already if it wasn't for the post merging holding me back


----------



## Desecrated

yeah that´s true, the mod should remove that function.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananananahananahahanananaha


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Nik

yup


----------



## Seedawakener

Played final fantasy 8 yesterday...















Naren... it pwns.


----------



## D-EJ915

man I hate sad anime...why didn't anyone tell me it was gonna be sad.


----------



## Seedawakener

Because they dont like you


----------



## Nik

...


----------



## D-EJ915

T_______T


----------



## Seedawakener

muahahaha


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Seedawakener said:


> Because they dont like you



GO TO YOUR ROOM TILL YOU LEARN TO PLAY NICELY BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

(fucking automerge)


----------



## D-EJ915

finished w wish


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

pillage


----------



## Alpo

the village


----------



## Seedawakener

mefrommiddleearth said:


> GO TO YOUR ROOM TILL YOU LEARN TO PLAY NICELY BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (fucking automerge)



wtf?


----------



## JPMDan

Seedawakener said:


> wtf?


 

You heard him!!.... Bitch...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Everyone, take your Ritalin!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> Everyone, take your Ritalin!



NOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

btw don't watch W Wish, not worth it, lol. I thought it was fine, but it had a school in it, and I'll watch any anime as long as there's a school


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> btw don't watch W Wish, not worth it, lol. I thought it was fine, but it had a school in it, and I'll watch any anime as long as there's a school



 you'll watch any anime as long as there's a school in it something is not quite right here


----------



## D-EJ915

mefrommiddleearth said:


> you'll watch any anime as long as there's a school in it something is not quite right here


hahahahaha


----------



## Seedawakener

been improvising for half an hour over falling into infinity... it actually is pretty good.


----------



## Oguz286

Seedawakener said:


> Played final fantasy 8 yesterday...
> 
> Naren... it pwns.



The best FF there is!!!  (i really don't understand why Naren doesn't like it... he said he liked good stories, but i guess he doesn't like FF8's story  )

@D-EJ915: Vista still sucks ass wheter i'm a faggot or not!


----------



## Seedawakener

THe storyline of FF8 is amazingly perfect... I hate naren now...


----------



## D-EJ915

Oguz286 said:


> The best FF there is!!!  (i really don't understand why Naren doesn't like it... he said he liked good stories, but i guess he doesn't like FF8's story  )
> 
> @D-EJ915: Vista still sucks ass wheter i'm a faggot or not!


sucks

I just had a like hour nap or something 2...


----------



## Oguz286

D-EJ915 said:


> sucks
> 
> I just had a like hour nap or something 2...



I'm gonna have a nap now


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds good to me


----------



## Buzz762

Well I get to find out later this week if I'm out of a job after the school I work at lets out this summer. It's likely going to be closed due to low enrollment numbers. We're losing 30 8th graders and only getting 13 new students. Many kids aren't coming back to the school either, and some just haven't turned in their enrollment forms yet.

Basically, if the school closes, I'll be there to finish up any major work, redo the network structure and set up a Win2k3 server for the offices that will remain operational, but after that, I'm done.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fart.


----------



## Alpo

Usually when I wake up, there's at least 50 new posts in this thread. Now there's like 10. What gives?


----------



## OzzyC

Alpo said:


> Usually when I wake up, there's at least 50 new posts in this thread. Now there's like 10. What gives?


----------



## Alpo

You people are getting lazy!


----------



## Naren

They're all lazy butts.



Seedawakener said:


> THe storyline of FF8 is amazingly perfect... I hate naren now...



I hate you for defending such a pathetic story. FF1 had a better story than 8.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm tired.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> You people are getting lazy!



I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy I am not lazy


----------



## Naren

Actually... you are.


----------



## D-EJ915

going to bed


----------



## Alpo

going to bread?


----------



## Mr. S

good morning everyone


----------



## Sebastian

cheese


----------



## Buzz762

Sleepy time.

I just spent an hour arguing with someone about what an expansion pack was. He refused to cave on his point and would not accept that I viewed an expansion pack as something that expanded on the main story of a game. It was a stupid argument from the start.


----------



## Alpo

OK, LOL


----------



## Seedawakener

Im going in to town to play some snooker...


Naren, I probably see something in that game that you dont.  So I guess Im right. muahaha


----------



## Alpo

You're both right


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just woke up. I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Sniffle


----------



## Seedawakener

4 posts.... way to go


----------



## Alpo

Way to so


----------



## Oguz286

I got a new bed yesterday... damn a good bed makes alot of difference! I don't feel tired anymore 

More guitar playing, more anime, more FF, more p0rn!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I want a new bed to, mine is like 6 years old, but I cant afford one, I have to upgrade my studio instead.


----------



## Pauly

I'm going to watch the Man U vs. Spurs game on free streaming internet TV, true story <3


----------



## Desecrated

yay free stuff


----------



## Pauly

Yes, for now anyway. The commentary isn't English though *sad panda*


----------



## Alpo

Sure is


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

10 + 10 = 21 for some people.


----------



## Alpo

sure is


----------



## Desecrated

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> 10 + 10 = 21 for some people.



Okay where do i sign. '


----------



## Wiggywiggler

10+10 is too many.


----------



## Alpo

sure is


----------



## Wiggywiggler

niiseo.


----------



## Alpo

tosi o


----------



## Desecrated

treo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ei o.


----------



## Desecrated

oreo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

o rly?
what the heck..


----------



## Alpo

öööööö.... okei

True dat


----------



## Desecrated

åäö on you all.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Soon, a Norweigian will become with his pierced o and his a humping his e and own us all. sadly. 

åäö on him.


----------



## Alpo

ØÆ
øæ

Muhahahahah


----------



## Desecrated

A Norwegian will never own anything


----------



## Alpo

"Kapteeni Kirk! Olemme löytäneet uuden planeetan".

"Onpa rumaa porukkaa."


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> "Kapteeni Kirk! Olemme löytäneet uuden planeetan".



Älä puhu paskaa, saatana.


----------



## Alpo

"Kiehtovaa."


----------



## Wiggywiggler

sangen.


----------



## Desecrated

lapsimurha


----------



## Alpo

ruotsalaismurha


----------



## Sebastian

bog nienawidzi nas wszystkich


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Saako osallistua?


----------



## Mr. S

ill tell you guys something for free.... sneezing whilst pissing.... not cool


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well, laxatives are the best cough medicine..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I gotta move tomorrow. I hate moving


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Move to a brothel, you'll never have to move again.


----------



## Alpo

Move to a nostril, you'll never have to move again.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yeah, but nostrils have gooeous goo


----------



## Alpo

And brothels don't?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well.. that gets cleaned. I hope.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe in your fancy big city brothels, but where I'm from people don't clean up goo in brothels.


----------



## Sebastian

hmmm


----------



## Alpo

kikkeli


----------



## Desecrated

brothel lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Maybe we need brothel goo cleaners to fight unemployment.


----------



## Alpo

Joopajoo.

Interesting converstaspojion goping on here


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Itse asiassa, Suomeen tarvitaan vain lisää ilotaloja.


----------



## Sebastian

obywatele , wprowadzam stan wojenny


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, My grandmother's side of the family might be polish.


----------



## Sebastian

Oh... the world is small..


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it is, indeed..


----------



## Seedawakener

Poland is small.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Bigger than Sweden, I think..


----------



## Seedawakener

I think... NOT!

Sweden = california in size.


----------



## Makelele

Wiggywiggler said:


> Bigger than Sweden, I think..



Nope. There are more people in Poland, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nipples.


----------



## Buzz762

(.Y.)


----------



## Seedawakener

But swedes and polacks have something in common... T3H D34TH M3T4L!!!111oneoneone


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I actually plan on moving to Sweden. W00t.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> Actually... you are.



FUCKER don't argue with me or I unleash the sheep on you


----------



## Desecrated

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> I actually plan on moving to Sweden. W00t.



Dont to that, sweden sucks


----------



## Seedawakener

sweden kicks ass... believe me, I would never ever live in another country . 


Desecrated, you dont live in stockholm though... I dont know how northern sweden is really. Vart ifrån är du?


----------



## garden of grey

8=================>-----


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Desecrated said:


> Dont to that, sweden sucks


Oops. I'm already taking a Swedish language course. Damn. Too late.


----------



## Seedawakener

But it doesnt suck.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

0h 0k. I suck at Swedish though. Lolololololololololol


----------



## Nik

lolorzzzZZZZ!!!1


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

DoONT MAkE Fun OF Me!!!!!111111oneoneoneoneoneleven

Im GonnA Go CRy IN tHE CorNEr LiKE An EmOo KiD Now!!11


----------



## Nik

OMG!!1 liek dont do dat!!!!1111one


----------



## D-EJ915

how the fuck did I just get up


----------



## jaredowty

First post in this thread...w00t!


----------



## Desecrated

Everything in Sweden sucks. I used to live in Stockholm and it is a horrible place. Besides piteå it&#8217;s the worst place in Sweden. If I had the money I would move to Canada, Japan or Ireland, hell I would even move to Norway.

And this is of course not a personal opinion, since I am the almighty god that I am, everything I say stands without questioning.


----------



## D-EJ915

norway


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

youfuckers are slacking


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I gotta head to bed now. When I wake up, I'll have to start moving


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I gotta head to bed now. When I wake up, I'll have to start moving



you don't like moving  damn thats me out of the running for world laziest asshole


----------



## D-EJ915

moving shit is so gay

I have 2 computers over 50 pounds


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ I know I hate moving stuff so I don't


----------



## D-EJ915

c-section!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> c-section!



your p-section


----------



## Pauly

Penis?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

wenis


----------



## D-EJ915

yay pretzels


----------



## Naren

buh-getzels


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Schnitzel or something like that


----------



## D-EJ915

Wienerschnitzel schmeckt gut


----------



## Naren

The Movie?!


----------



## D-EJ915

j0 m0mma


----------



## Naren

your fodder?


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking banthas...


----------



## Sebastian

Fucking Hostile...


----------



## OzzyC

hostile takeover


----------



## Sebastian

take the cake


----------



## D-EJ915

in order to fix my weird-ass sleep patterns from this weekend...I'm staying up! lol! probably not the best way but I'd be getting up in 6 hours anyway.


----------



## Buzz762

The muffin man is seated at the table in the laboratory of the utility muffin
Research kitchen... reaching for an oversized chrome spoon he gathers an
Intimate quantity of dried muffin remnants and brushing his scapular aside
Procceds to dump these inside of his shirt...
He turns to us and speaks:

Some people like cupcakes better. I for one care less for them!

Arrogantly twisting the sterile canvas snoot of a fully charged icing
Anointment utensil he poots forths a quarter-ounce green rosette (oh ah yuk
Yuk... lets try that again...!) he poots forth a quarter-ounce green rosette
Near the summit of a dense but radiant muffin of his own design.
Later he says:

Some people... some people like cupcakes exclusively, while myself, I say
There is naught nor ought there be nothing so exalted on the face of gods grey
Earth as that prince of foods... the muffin!

Girl you thought he was a man
But he was a muffin
He hung around till you found
That he didnt know nuthin

Girl you thought he was a man
But he only was a-puffin
No cries is heard in the night
As a result of him stuffin


----------



## D-EJ915

I could go for some Bawls right about now.


----------



## Alpo

Morningwhatsgoingonhereihateyouall


----------



## D-EJ915

that's too bad.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Morningwhatsgoingonhereihateyouall



youhatemewellthatsgreatbecauseihateyoutooandidontwantyouevertosaythatkindofshittomeagaindoyouhearnoiwonttakeyourdamnapologyafterallthatshityousaidaboutmeordontyourememberthatyousaidyouhatedmeandnotjustmebutusallandimprettysureyouunderstandthemeaningofusallsinceyousounkindlyspewedbullshitfromyoufuckingmouthwhatyoudidntthinkidsaythatdidyoudidyouimsureyoudidntmuthahfuckahbutthatsalrightcauseyouhateusallyadamnbastard


----------



## Alpo

My head hurts


----------



## Naren

It's called "fight fire with fire."


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> It's called "fight fire with fire."


orly?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yarly


----------



## Alpo

okay


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> orly?



What the fuck you talkin' 'bout, son? I said that it's called "fight fire with fire" and you just start making up words.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Alpo

True dat


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm startin to clean up my room

I should start my laundry


----------



## Alpo

yes... yes you should


----------



## Naren

Nah... he should die...

or somethin'... not too sure 'bout dat.


----------



## Alpo

Snoring


----------



## D-EJ915

laundry started


----------



## Alpo

yep yep


----------



## Naren

indeed. for i am Zondor, lord of darkness, and none shall defy me.


----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## Alpo

gah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I just noticed I should be getting educated this morning. But it's too beautiful of a day to get educated. So I'll close the curtains and use teh internets.


----------



## D-EJ915

internets <3


----------



## Makelele

I used the Google on the Internets today.


----------



## Alpo

orly? teh googels? OMG!

LOL


----------



## Naren

I V nevah bN edjucatd.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

ya, rly.


----------



## Naren

su fa rly?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

do re mi fa?


----------



## D-EJ915

few more minutes before I put that shit in the dryer


----------



## Wiggywiggler

dude, just dump in on the field, it works as fertilizer without drying


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

[john cleese]

Quite so, sir!

[/john cleese]


----------



## D-EJ915

ok moving the laundry brb


----------



## Alpo

ok


----------



## Wiggywiggler

that was 11 minutes ago, how much loundry does this guy have?


----------



## D-EJ915

I have to wait for you guys to post...


----------



## Alpo

Maybe he's washing his collection of anime costumes?


----------



## Naren

No, I think he sold those for $300 a piece on eBay.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I've forgot my bank username-thingy. Now I can't confirm I'm piss poor.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh...


----------



## Alpo

oh well


----------



## Naren

oh dungeon.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yay! 185&#8364; after the rent! I'm filth rich!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, I have like 15 bucks in my checking account


----------



## Alpo

What does that mean? That you have lots and lots of filth?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I don't have a credit card, and only one account. I'm so going to get booze 

And for filth:

http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&q=t%C3%B6rky%C3%A4&meta=


----------



## Alpo

Booze is right.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

In THE Soviet UNION, vodka is google.


----------



## Alpo

sho is


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Urrgh.. I'll have to get to school today.. well it's not supposed to be called school. but it's a school.. and I also need to visit OY ALKO AB, but i'm not sure what to get.


----------



## Naren

You're kidding...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

not rly


----------



## Makelele

Kossua vaan.


----------



## Naren

Visssli Kaaan.


----------



## Alpo

Jos saan sanoa, niin kolmen tähden Jaloviina on laatutietoisen alkoholistin valinta.


----------



## Naren

Bogli Slaan?


----------



## D-EJ915

what the fuck should I get for my birthday?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Jaloviina ei ole erinomaisen hyvää, vaikka se on toki suht tunnettu muusikkojuomana. Samoin Kossu. 

Itse olen pysytellyt Strohl -rommin (54%) ja Absintin (60%) kannattajana, mutta saattaisinpa vaihteeksi osta jotain muutakin jaloa juomaa, kuten vaikkapa Giniä.


----------



## Alpo

Jallu on lempijuomani mun. Se on kuin pehmeämmän makuinen konjakki. Kokiksen tai Pommacin kanssa se on taivaallista.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hohoo, voisikin koettaa Pommacin kanssa.

As for the birthday, a jelly dong!


----------



## Alpo

Suosittelen kokeilemaan.

DEJ, can't you just get a blowup animedoll?


----------



## D-EJ915

why the fuck would I want that? lol

I want a new guitar..


----------



## Naren

Boogily Vaaan Kuwindlbopper Konvrondrig Hopplnqzvtrltnfleeeeeer??


----------



## Alpo

larf, larf, larf


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> Boogily Vaaan Kuwindlbopper Konvrondrig Hopplnqzvtrltnfleeeeeer??



Not enough umlauts. It's more like: ääödsdääd södgähbnöju öäber bä


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Not enough umlauts. It's more like: ääödsdääd södgähbnöju öäber bä



Okay. Let me try one more time.

Värnnntrö kärgtäg fvläm slöämhöstär.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay clean clothes!


----------



## Naren

"YAY"!??!?! HOW CAN YOU SAY "YAY" AT A TIME LIKE THIS!?


----------



## D-EJ915

it's because I like anime


----------



## Naren

seriously?


----------



## D-EJ915

I do live on the internet, after all, I have no body. I just post pics of random people who post on photobucket.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> I have no body.



What's that like? Do people have to carry you, or do you have some kinda vehicle?


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> What's that like? Do people have to carry you, or do you have some kinda vehicle?


Nah I just kinda float around in the internet. It's not like *Reboot* either, that would be kind of cool but they can't function as the end-user like I can so I dunno, I think it's kind of worth it to be able to talk to actual people instead of sprites


----------



## Sebastian

robocop


----------



## Pauly

1) Serve the public trust

2) Protect the innocent

3) Uphold the law


----------



## Mr. S

1) Make potato salad

2) Rub on crotch

3) OH YEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Nah I just kinda float around in the internet. It's not like *Reboot* either, that would be kind of cool but they can't function as the end-user like I can so I dunno, I think it's kind of worth it to be able to talk to actual people instead of sprites



But no body = no sex.


----------



## Alpo

Well, you can perform oral...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Well, you can perform oral...



 How? You're a bodiless entity consisting of 0s and 1s.


----------



## Desecrated

naren

you put the 1 into the 0


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> naren
> 
> you put the 1 into the 0



Sure, if you're having sex with another disembodied digital entity.


----------



## Seedawakener

school sucked as always.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> How? You're a bodiless entity consisting of 0s and 1s.



I didn't pay attention, so I thought he was a head. But that just sucks


----------



## nitelightboy

Mr. S said:


> 1) Make potato salad
> 
> 2) Rub on crotch
> 
> 3) OH YEEEEEEAH!



Sounds like the plans I had for the weekend. Except #1 was rub crotch and #3 was do it again....


----------



## Seedawakener

need to sleep for an hour.


----------



## Alpo

need beep for an hour.


----------



## Seedawakener

SING ME A LULLABY!


----------



## Naren

"You shall die, you shall die, you shall die soon. Yes, you shall. You shall die. You shall die, you shall die sooooooooooon."


----------



## Seedawakener

Ill sleep very well.


----------



## Naren

Good thang


----------



## Alpo

Good wang?


----------



## D-EJ915

on the mosaic computers!

btw check out my school webpage which is random as crap as I just made junk to see if it works, lolz

http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~jdobrya/


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Got wang?



That explains the white stuff around your mouth!!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha 

http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~jdobrya/


----------



## Alpo

nitelightboy said:


> That explains the white stuff around your mouth!!


----------



## Sebastian

tu tu tru tu tuu tu tuu tu tu tu tu tu...


----------



## D-EJ915

finally figured out wtf was wrong with that gayed link, lol


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

feck the irish! especially the hot lasses


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~jdobrya/

tell me what I should put on it.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> feck the irish! especially the hot lasses



I'd like to feck some hot Irish lass....


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~jdobrya/
> 
> tell me what I should put on it.



Nudity.


----------



## Alpo

Screwduty


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow...we still have a looooooong way to go!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Nudity.


Well I dunno about that...anything interesting?

I was thinking of creating a dynamic ip-updater and linking it on my computers and then linking files from that page to them...might be too much effor though


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Interesting? How about a "my rig" gallery?


----------



## D-EJ915

that could work...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well I'm not seeing any yet..


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> that could work...



I second the "my rig" thing, but you've only got 2 guitars, right?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Guitars, amps cables, picks, the whole lot. With accompanying stories.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 3...

2 amps...

2 distortion pedals


I'm lazy and have to work, I guess I could work on it later after I'm done blowing shit up in engineering lab, woohoo...~~

I mean I already have this site... http://www.angelfire.com/gundam/dej915/ lol


----------



## Alpo

I started to record the first song I ever wrote for my first band. It's a total cheezefest but I love it!


----------



## nitelightboy

I love cheese.


----------



## Seedawakener

I dont like cheese... unless its melted cheese!


----------



## Alpo

Me love cheese too


----------



## D-EJ915

finished that engr lab report, 5 pages whipped out like that! whoo~~~


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I can't figure out how ADSL lines work :/


----------



## D-EJ915

asynchronous digital subscriber lines...

4504. King Diamond - [Them #03] The Invisible Guests


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I thought they were asymmetric digital subscriber lines 
Anyways, Annex L seems to be working for now..


----------



## D-EJ915

enough KD, now on to Kagrra

lol I'm thinking of serial ports, it is asymmetrical


----------



## Wiggywiggler

mine seems asynchronous, since it keeps telling me the linesync is lost. and cuts off my internets. piece of shit.


----------



## Rick

I hate Engrish class.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrowww

MPT has 300,000 pages now.

http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1488895&page=300000


----------



## Wiggywiggler

that's muchos


----------



## Alpo

butros butros gali


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm so fucking tired


wow...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

get some sleep?


----------



## D-EJ915

can't

engineering lab is important, can't miss it...I'm def hitting the sack after that though...fucking 6 hours from now


----------



## Wiggywiggler

energy drinks, then?


----------



## Alpo

I shall sleep in a couple of hours. Then I will do battle with the dragon outside my house.


----------



## D-EJ915

just been up for ever...after lab it'll be over a day, lol. I hate it when my sleep patterns get fucked up and I have to stay up a day to fix it :$


----------



## Seedawakener

blobbo


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhhhhhhh


*head falls on keyboard*

I actually fell asleep at the computer once before, it was kind of funny...except I was leaning back in my chair...comfy computer chairs ftw, lol


----------



## Desecrated

yay sleeping.


----------



## D-EJ915

I can sleep on C-17s, lol, they're actually pretty comfortable.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh noes, teh swedes are back!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

" I still find it all a mystery couldn't we all agree the road to nowhere leads to me"

..or something. random Ozzy ftw


----------



## Makelele

Always the summers are slipping away
Find me a way for making it stay


----------



## Wiggywiggler

try absinth?


----------



## Makelele

Kaverin isä on absintin maahantuoja (tietääkseni), niin kaverilla oli kerran mukana juhliin 75 prosenttista absinttia. Hyvää tavaraa.


----------



## D-EJ915

sexy hero revolution


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

good morning fellow people who need to lift arse off chair and do something


----------



## Makelele

I've already been to the gym two times today, and done a lot of other things, so I think I deserve to sit here and do nothing.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yes. after you get me 75% absinth


----------



## Makelele

Hey, I'm only 18. I'm not allowed to buy anything above 21%.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

22%. I think.. definitely not sure, they've never asked for my ID in Alko.


----------



## Seedawakener

t3h sw3d3s r t3h bax lolz!!!111oneone


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm installing teh linuxes to get rid of teh swedes


----------



## Seedawakener

teh swedes are teh happy people.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

happy as in gay?


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> yes. after you get me 75% absinth


get teh 85% shit, lol, if you're gonna drink crap get the best you can get


----------



## Wiggywiggler

In that case, I'd be getting some home made moonshine 

also, i'm checking out teh chatroom.. is it always this quiet?


----------



## Seedawakener

Ill join yah!


----------



## D-EJ915

nobody goes in there unless it's after 9pm eastern time and somebody posts somewhere "GET IN THE CHAT" or something like that


----------



## Rick

I want to try absinth.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No, you don't.


----------



## Seedawakener

GET IN THE CHAT!


----------



## D-EJ915

man this shit is gay


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yup


----------



## Desecrated

yup


----------



## Wiggywiggler

no!


----------



## Buzz762

You ruined it.


Yup.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yup. I did. Again.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yup


----------



## Desecrated

yup


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

*gulp*

yup


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Buzz762 said:


>



funny thing is thats exactly what I was thinking! 

*banjo shred*


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I'm gonna get ready for bed


----------



## Pauly

Post vag or GTFO.


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking passed out bitch


----------



## Nik

Pauly said:


> Post vag or GTFO.



vag


----------



## Buzz762

I love strats.

I've been playing my Bullet for close to two and a half hours now because I've been in a bluesy mood. 

I'm extremely close to picking up a Mexican Robert Cray signature (got nothing against the American made ones, but I prefer Mexican strats. Price doesn't hurt either.)


I'm gonna go play some slide on an acoustic I have with extremely high action.


----------



## BinaryTox1n




----------



## Naren

...

Double post?


----------



## Alpo

goo ddmrnoing ? how si it giong?

It's kold as hell outside.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

kold? only -33.4 °C


----------



## Alpo

Not that cold here.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning

it´s minus 24,5 (about -10 fahrenheit), The sun is shinning and I need to go to the store later, and tube preamps rules. 

vag.


----------



## Makelele

Only -17 here, but my hands are fucking cold.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

The coldest in Finland was about -36 °C a few hours ago.


----------



## Alpo

Sho was


----------



## Wiggywiggler

They predict it'll stay below -25 for today


----------



## Alpo

That vid is awesome. I wish I could boogie like those two


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJj6d5QSYaE

Where's my  ?


----------



## Alpo

Tahts teh 1!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

More viddy videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR9coObmfQY

I think they showed this to us ages ago... Those guys are pretty lame.


----------



## Desecrated

Finnaly I have gotten the courage to ask my wife for a dance.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpgPOSg2wBo&NR

Hey, this is pretty realistic. woah.


----------



## Alpo

Rynnäkkö...
...Kivääri...
...taistelussa.


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Alpo

snoo


----------



## D-EJ915

dooo


----------



## Lozek




----------



## D-EJ915

friendly mutton chops


----------



## Pauly

Alpo said:


> snoo



WANT SNOO SNOO?!?!??!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahha the noo noo

shower time!


----------



## Alpo

Gah! I can't decide between the friendly mutton chops and the Napoleon III imperial! They're both so great.


----------



## D-EJ915

physics lab...whoo~~


----------



## nitelightboy

nope


----------



## Sebastian

After school... tired as hell..


----------



## D-EJ915

man you have no idea tired...I passed OUT last night, lol, I don't even remember laying in bed, I just got up there and died.


----------



## nitelightboy

Sounds like fun


----------



## D-EJ915

you say something?


physics lab time, cya later.


----------



## Alpo

Sounds like run


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Sounds like run



WHo's got the runs


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Sounds like run



sounds like bun?


----------



## Alpo

WHo's got the buns


----------



## Desecrated

you do


----------



## nitelightboy

Cinnamon buns?? Or sticky buns


----------



## Naren

I've got some nice hot buns.


----------



## Alpo

I like big buns and I cannot lie


----------



## Seedawakener

The others they cant deny?


----------



## Alpo

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up tough
Cuz you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got
Make Me so horney
Ooh, rump of smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my benz
Well use me use me cuz you aint that average groupy


----------



## D-EJ915

I like to post


----------



## Alpo

I like to gost


----------



## Seedawakener

Candy


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun with that


----------



## Alpo

have bun with that


----------



## D-EJ915

whgwefafh


----------



## nitelightboy

Buttmongers. All of you. Buttmongers.


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> Buttmongers. All of you. Buttmongers.



at least I don't take it in the butt


----------



## nitelightboy

There's nothing wrong with it. You just have to relax.


----------



## D-EJ915

anyway


----------



## nitelightboy

We should discuss out latest bowel movements. I'm sure that would get us closer to 5k.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm soooooooooooo tired ugh can barly tyuope or make grammatically ocorect sentencesana y more!1

and my bowle monevemnets are just fne, tank you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

8% beer! woo! No bowel movements yet.


----------



## Buzz762

nitelightboy said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. You just have to relax.



I'd rather not hear about your boyfriend laying you down in front of the fire while your mouth says no but your eyes say "yes. yes. Oh god, yes."


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

apt-get moo
For those with debian or Ubuntu


----------



## Seedawakener

FUCKING PIECE OF CRAP MP3 PLAYER.... I WILL TEAR YOU IN TO PIECES YOU FUCKING SHIT.







Why does this always happen to me?!??!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well, what did it do?


----------



## Seedawakener

nothing at all... its a software issue. It wont respond and the fucking assholes over at creative dont even have a search function on their website... It wont respond to the computer and there is no firmware in it so I cant use it...


----------



## nitelightboy

Do a google search. I had to do that with my Zen Micro a few times. You'll pull up a few links to the firmware you need.


----------



## D-EJ915

11th floor


----------



## Seedawakener

I downloaded the firmware but the player isnt recognised by the computer because it doesnt have any firmware and that makes it a piece of useless crap. Its like an evil circle I need a firmware on it to get the firmware on it... GREAT SOLUTION CREATIVE!


----------



## nitelightboy

Just keep playing with it. It did that to me too. The last time took like an hour to finally get my computer to recognize it and then upload the firmware. And that's why I have an iPOD now.


----------



## D-EJ915

I refuse to get an ipod.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

With USB devices and win XP, update the drives and restart often.. I'm afraid.


----------



## D-EJ915

yakd


----------



## Alpo

How you doin'?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Get to teh chat?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I feel like joining this little place..


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Metal Ken

you havent posted here nearly enough


----------



## nitelightboy

The powers of the evil Mod are most impressive.


----------



## Metal Ken

Am i evil? Yes, i am.


----------



## nitelightboy

Oh Yeah!....(At least that's how James would sing it now)


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Desecrated

Yay we are halfway top 8907 posts


----------



## Wiggywiggler

well woo-hoo!


----------



## D-EJ915

moo....


----------



## Pauly




----------



## nitelightboy

Good GOD!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Pauly said:


>



very attractive however her lips and eye lashes/brows and her hair being so black and her skin so white my brain keeps telling me she's computer generated.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'd hit it. twice. maybe three times.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> I'd hit it. twice. maybe three times.



Dude..I'd hit it aaaallllll night long


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

nitelightboy said:


> Dude..I'd hit it aaaallllll night long



yeah you shook me


----------



## nitelightboy

The Arisen said:


> yeah you shook me



You're so sweet


----------



## D-EJ915

µ .


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Micrometer?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

id tells me sex 
ego tells me shes on the other side of the world
super ego tels me these feelings should not be shared on the internet.


----------



## Seedawakener

muahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

I want to beat the RC here, I want my fucking key you douchebag!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hey, let's have group secks!


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Seedawakener

YEY; gwoupsecks!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

buttsecks?


----------



## Seedawakener

I have to find my receipt.... shit, gotta get a new mp3.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I forgot to mention yesterday that it was waitangi day new zealands "national" day and it was pretty good not as manyprotests about treaty issues weather was shit over most of the country but not where I live.


----------



## Pauly

Want more pics of hawt Kvlt girl?


----------



## Shikaru

Pauly said:


> Want more pics of hawt Kvlt girl?


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm all moved and shit now. Bought me a new LCD because my CRT is dying, so have a dual monitor set up until this one catches fire


----------



## D-EJ915

sweet

try airdusting it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Trust me, this thing is fucked. You know when you set the refresh rate too high on a CRT and it still works but starts squeeling? This monitor is doing that ALL the time


----------



## Pauly

Shikaru said:


>









More comments more pics hehe.


----------



## Rick

I'm gonna drop my English class. That bitch sucks.


----------



## Pauly

Fuck it, there's only 1 more. If you want the exclamation mark removed, tough shit HAHAHA.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Is that your woman Pauly? If so, good catch, I'd like to drink her bath water.


----------



## Buzz762

mefrommiddleearth said:


> id tells me sex
> ego tells me shes on the other side of the world
> super ego tels me these feelings should not be shared on the internet.



Let's keep the Freudian analysis out of this thread. I'm pretty sure we'd be hearing things we'd rather supress


----------



## D-EJ915

my old english teach in 12th grade 1st semester had that sigmund action figure, pretty freaking funny


----------



## Pauly

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is that your woman Pauly? If so, good catch, I'd like to drink her bath water.



No she's one of those internet chicks that people find pics of 5 years after she took them and spent their waking hours trying to e-stalk her and find out where she now is, lol.


----------



## Buzz762

My high school psychology teacher had one too. Didn't seem the slightest bit out of character for her though.


----------



## Shikaru

Pauly said:


> No she's one of those internet chicks that people find pics of 5 years after she took them and spent their waking hours trying to e-stalk her and find out where she now is, lol.



...that's totally _not_ what I was doing just there...


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!

I'm propping up my laptop at the front with a 3" 40 connector IDE-IDE cable, lol.


----------



## Buzz762

Why are you propping it up?


----------



## D-EJ915

better ventilation, and so the palmwrest doesn't get hot.


----------



## Buzz762

I see.



Haha, one of the guys I went to high school with is now studying to become a murse.


----------



## Aaron

whats a murse


----------



## Buzz762

male nurse.


That was actually a typo though.


----------



## D-EJ915

schwarz stein bump


----------



## BinaryTox1n

i'd bone the kvlt chick.


----------



## Rick

I'd bone Erika Christensen.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

i'm about to google her, and if shes that tubgirl chick, im going to be pissed.  


-- Ok, good. i don't have to choke a bitch.

Agreed, however  NWS?


----------



## Aaron

banana hamock


----------



## D-EJ915

tristwood


----------



## Aaron

poop eating!


----------



## Alpo

What a beautiful mooooorniiiing


----------



## Aaron

pernch!


----------



## Naren

what...?


----------



## Alpo

CRAP! The deliveryguy just came to my door with my books, but I didn't have any cash. I have to go pick them up from the post office later today. It's friggin -25*c/-13*f out there! Frick!


----------



## Naren

That's happened to me before. In fact, on Sunday, the deliveryguy came to tell me I had a package from the US and that I had to pay 4000 yen in taxes and I said, "Why?" (in a groggy sleepy way, since his doorbell had woke me up) and he said "I dunno. Probably cuz it said that there's medicine in here." I grumbled under my breath and got him his 4000 yen and I got my package. There was another time where it had 6000 yen in taxes and I only have 1000 yen in my wallet, so they took the package back to the post office. Bastards! And sometimes I don't have to pay anything and sometimes I do.


----------



## Alpo

I had no idea that they were gonna deliver it to my door. Otherwise I would have had cash on me. BTW, this is the first time EVER anything has been delivered to my door, and I go and screw it up. I hate myself


----------



## Naren

Yeah, I know... I hate you too...


----------



## Alpo

i H8 U!!!11!!11


----------



## Naren

U H8 Mi?!11?!?


----------



## Alpo

tahts rigt


----------



## Naren

OMG!!!!111 ICBI!!!! ISCBIAA!!!OMGOMGOMG!!!!1111


----------



## Alpo

ICBI = I can't believe it
ISCBIAA = I seriously can't believe it at all

Am I correct?


----------



## Naren

Yep. I just made those up (I absolutely hate internet abbreviations).

Those were easy. I'll have to make harder ones in the future.


----------



## Alpo

Oh well, off to the post office. I'll probably freeze to death on the way there.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Smoo.


----------



## JPMDan

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Buzz762

I just slept right through two of my alarms. Wow.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Makelele

I've lost my picks so right now I'm using an Estonian 10 senti coin as a pick.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just pooed.


----------



## OzzyC

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just pooed.



i didnt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Eat some laxatives then.


----------



## Sebastian

why not go and....


----------



## Alpo

Group poop


----------



## D-EJ915

this fucking RC is going to die


----------



## Alpo

Yarrrr! Shiver me timbers! And all that bollocks...


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> this fucking RC is going to die



RC Cola or Rusty Cooley?


----------



## Alpo

Maybe he has Rusty Cooley in his house fucking someone.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> RC Cola or Rusty Cooley?


no the douchebag I get my key from


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I might have to axe his head


----------



## Sebastian

yup..


----------



## Seedawakener

Im t3h back.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!

I have a few days to move out, go me.


----------



## Alpo

I have a few days to bust a move. I'll be groovin' by sundown.

I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.gr-research.com/dahlton.htm

always makes me lmfao


----------



## metalking

mmm another reply


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh....


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.gr-research.com/dahlton.htm
> 
> always makes me lmfao



I've had people try and sell me speakers like that. 

So I  at them.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

DUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUNDUN BUMBUMBUMBUM BAHBAHBUMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

the devil finds work for idol hands


----------



## Buzz762

yeah, but the side effects for this work is hairy palms and blindness.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

bullshit all unfounded hogwash


----------



## Aaron

what about bonch, or some pernch


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

it's all bullshit infact the scientists have it wrong it's not string theory 'cause it's not strings it's bullshit put through a super small spagehetti maker to make it into super fine threads. ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Unpacking fucking sucks.


----------



## Buzz762

So does explaining genetics to my biology class.


----------



## Aaron

Buzz762 said:


> So does explaining genetics to my biology class.



wow!, i thought my job was nerve racking


----------



## playstopause

little post.


----------



## Aaron

big post


----------



## playstopause

yellow post


----------



## Aaron

medulaablumgatta


----------



## D-EJ915

almost done moving shit, finally, lol


----------



## Dive-Baum

efilnikcufecin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

j0 m0mm4


----------



## Aaron

its almost whisky time


----------



## Buzz762

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!


----------



## Aaron

edgar allan poe


----------



## Rick

2557th post.

Outside of OT, of course.


----------



## Jon

Where's the bathroom in this dump!
I got a turtle's head poken out! 
wheeww


----------



## Buzz762

I've been listening to Dave Matthews Band for the past 2-3 hours. This shit is great.


----------



## Rick

Buzz762 said:


> I've been listening to Dave Matthews Band for the past 2-3 hours. This shit is great.



Are you high?


----------



## Buzz762

My knees hurt rpetty bad right now so i took som vicodin.


God, I camnt stop laughing!


----------



## D-EJ915

finished moving all my shit, woot


----------



## Naren

I've had 320 posts in this thread so far!


----------



## Alpo

Now is the winter of our discontent.


----------



## Makelele

It be cold.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I've had 320 posts in this thread so far!


863...


----------



## skattabrain




----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> 863...


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> goin to bed...



Me too. Finally.


----------



## Alpo

Just playing guitar


----------



## Naren

Would you say it's fair to assume you deserve to die?


----------



## Alpo

Who, me?


----------



## Makelele

Yes, you.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## metalking

everyone dies

haha at all you dying


----------



## Alpo

Kick axe.


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> Kick axe.


played 2 songs on The Transformers: The Movie soundtrack as "Spectre General"


----------



## skattabrain

waking up


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Desecrated

good morning, dave brubeck playing, minus 28 celsiuis, nomoney and 11 days left untill I get some, I think I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## Sebastian

Fuck... 53 days to get the  Jackson. C.O.W. 7


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Seedawakener

HELL YEAH! THE BLACK MAGES! dancing mad...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## D-EJ915

just got a shower...this one goes from cold to insanely hot...and somewhere in there is a middle range.


----------



## Nik

I had to wake up at 7 today


----------



## D-EJ915

I always wake up before 7 on monday and wednesday

LOL, I'm reading Arsis' homepage and those mofos are from Virginia Beach


----------



## Desecrated

I woke up at 14.00.


----------



## HighGain510

Bleh, I have to wake up at either 5:30 or 6 every day.... working an 8-5 day job suuuuuucks!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it is...unless you don't stay up forever, lol. When I woke up at 6 for high school it was no big deal bc I went to bed at like 2300.


----------



## Alpo

I had band practice today, it went quite well. Anyways, there's a pile of some guys rack stuff there, and what did my little eye spy if not an ADA MP1! I think I'll plug that fucker in next tuesday and see how it sounds Probably not the best DM sound, but I bet it'll rock!

End message.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## noodles




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Seedawakener

I jkust got my beringer monitors... oh shit they are big.


----------



## D-EJ915

argh


----------



## Alpo

Seedawakener said:


> I jkust got my beringer monitors... oh shit they are big.



Did you get the B2031A's? They sound pretty damn good. And, yes, they are big


----------



## D-EJ915

I found the bass ov d00m (I'd want the 5-string version but I dunno, 6 is cool too, the necks feel sweet)

Removed direct link to ridiculously large pic


----------



## Desecrated

I have the behringer monitors and I want that bass.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just hooked up my stereo for shits and giggles bc I was tired of listening to Schwarz Stein and High and Mighty Color (only 2 things on my laptop) lol.


----------



## Alpo

Damn! My bass is missing a string!


----------



## D-EJ915

I want a bass...I'm kind of gassing for a laptop though, hahaha, I already have 2...and barely ever use them...except when I move my shit and haven't set up my stuff yet. Regular english keyboards FTL, French Canadian FTW!


----------



## Alpo

I require this basstastic work of art:
Yamaha TRB-6PII/MP


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

holy hot bitches


----------



## D-EJ915

that pic wasn't that big, lol.


----------



## Sebastian

Just logged on the Ultimate-guitar forum..

Now thtas a one BIG FUCKING SPAM PLACE

sevenstring.org ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Pauly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtLzvOsQ80k&eurl=


----------



## D-EJ915

yay crackly ears


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I want to get one of those cheap ass Galveston 8 string basses.


----------



## Jason

*(.)(.)*


----------



## Seedawakener

yup those were the montiors I got. They are fucking enormous...



oh, and they sound awesome


----------



## metalking

lol


----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want to get one of those cheap ass Galveston 8 string basses.



tell me more


----------



## Buzz762

It's cold out.


----------



## Seedawakener

fucking sleep...


----------



## Buzz762

Science makes my head hurt.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Desecrated said:


> tell me more



http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NATURAL-SWA...oryZ4713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NATURAL-SWA...oryZ4713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



OooooO i want one of those.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, I hear the quality is hit or miss, might get a decent one, might get a shitty one, but at that price, it would at least be something cool to fuck around on even if it sucked.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm tired and jacksons suck, noodles, go suck your cock somewhere else.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm tired and jacksons suck, noodles, go suck your cock somewhere else.



 where the fuck did that come from


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Aaron

playstopause said:


>


 
is that you


----------



## ibzrg1570

this is taking forever. i think we need some help from admini-bot because we aren't even 1/20th of the way there.


----------



## playstopause

Aaron said:


> is that you



 not really.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Don't trust him when his eyes are closed...he still looks at you...


----------



## Aaron

jack+cokex10=


----------



## Naren

wha...?


----------



## Alpo

My pants are on fire.


----------



## Naren

Mr. Bungle ruuuules.


----------



## Desecrated

a adminbot would be nice


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Desecrated said:


> a adminbot would be nice



Adminibot come help us please we'll give you computer porn


----------



## Alpo

Our skeletons rise through the veil of blood
Who summons us now from our graves?
we are the dead
The shriek of death in your eyes
The hawklord and the beast enter your room

The wraiths of night caress
And whisper softly now, we are the dead
They bear your life away
They've torn your heart in two
They've taken the queen


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ fuck off back to bed skully


----------



## Naren

Skully?


----------



## Alpo

Maybe he calls me skully because my skeleton has just risen through the veil of blood


----------



## Naren

Yeah... maybe he's comparing your entire body to a skull...

or maybe he's making an X-Files reference and misspelled "Scully."


----------



## Alpo

That's what I thought at first, but it hardly makes sense.


----------



## Naren

I don't think either makes sense.


----------



## Alpo

You, sir, are correct.


----------



## Naren

Indeed I am.


----------



## Alpo

Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Buzz762

bump you.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump it up!


----------



## Alpo

You got to bump it up!


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## Code001

`-´ Bump `-´


----------



## Alpo

Hey! A 100k reply contest! Cool!


----------



## Desecrated

bumbibjörn


----------



## D-EJ915

I burped today, first time in a while...same with breakfast, lol.


----------



## Naren

Hey! Where the hell do you get off bumping people?! It's just not nice, dammit!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol naren wtf


----------



## Buzz762

I'm avoiding going in to work.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Wiggywiggler

yay for gummy goodness


----------



## Alpo

Gump


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Gump



Reminds me of a PotUSA song....


----------



## Alpo

Sure does...


----------



## nitelightboy

What's for lunch today??


----------



## Desecrated

tofu


----------



## Buzz762

My lunch consists of: Beef jerky, banana, and an apple.


----------



## nitelightboy

I was thinking about a philly cheese steak an some cheese fries. I want to have a heart attack by the time I'm 24


----------



## D-EJ915

the police just called for someone to go over there and tell them to stop though, and also get their names lol


----------



## Naren

Yeh? You don't say.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Could she love me again, or will she hate me?


----------



## nitelightboy

She could do both. Love you in bed and hate you every where else. THat works pretty well


----------



## D-EJ915

oooooo


----------



## Seedawakener

I AM TEH HUNGRY!


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Could she love me again, or will she hate me?



She'll definitely hate you.


----------



## nitelightboy

Naren said:


> She'll definitely hate you.



I love how you can put a positive spin on things


----------



## Alpo

Awesome avatar, NLB!


----------



## skattabrain

i just ate some chinese and now i feel like ass


----------



## Alpo

now I feel like an ass


----------



## D-EJ915

I must say...guitars play much better after you realize they have a good amount of bow and straighten them out


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Yes...


----------



## Rick

Chinese sounds good.

Sesame chicken, mofos.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ hehe awesome smilys


----------



## Alpo

Wow! A 100k Reply Contest! Cool!


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta love sam and max


----------



## Alpo

Sounds like a German gay porn film


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL you've never heard of it? Back when Lucasarts ruled the shit out of the Adventure game genre.


----------



## Alpo

I'm quite familiar with Sam n Max Hit the Road. Great game. Funny, too.


----------



## D-EJ915

leChuck ftw...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Kotex

I've heard of that game too.


----------



## D-EJ915

woot


----------



## Nik

...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


>



that looks frighteningly like me after a couple of beers and to much choclate


----------



## D-EJ915

mefrommiddleearth said:


> that looks frighteningly like me after a couple of beers and to much choclate


it da monkay!


----------



## Stitch

Q. What did Adolf Hitler say to his men before they got in their tanks?

A. "Get in your tanks men!"


----------



## Aaron

come too butt-head uh huh huh huh


----------



## D-EJ915

it was cold


----------



## JPMDan

yep....


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## JPMDan

yupppp


----------



## Aaron

pizza


----------



## D-EJ915

With Blood Comes Cleansing \m/


----------



## Aaron

bloody loaf


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> With Blood Comes Cleansing \m/



actually most of the clensing comes from the kidneys, liver and lymphatic system which respectivly remove wastes and excesses from the blood to be passed via the urinary tract, break down toxic substances and filter impuritys and decaying matter from the blood (I'm doing this from memory so don't quote me on that but it should generally be right)


----------



## Aaron

and then it becomes piss


----------



## D-EJ915

ZYKLON...


----------



## Aaron

man thats just gross


----------



## D-EJ915

adversary


----------



## Aaron

god damn pickle poo up fuck die in jar of peanut butter


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish conan would be on already


----------



## Aaron

do you like pop-tarts toasted or regular


----------



## D-EJ915

either...

I want fucking LoG to come on already, I'm so tired


----------



## Aaron

start drinking


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Aaron

yes


----------



## OzzyC

meh...


----------



## Nik

oui...


----------



## D-EJ915

LoG is almost on...


----------



## Alpo

Top of the morning to ye!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> Top of the morning to ye!



you bigoted sod  restricting you're meeting to those people in places where it's the morning.

damned evening hater


----------



## Alpo




----------



## OzzyC

Alpo said:


>



is this in relation to the thread started about metalfeind?


----------



## Alpo

It is now!


----------



## garden of grey

no
yes
no
yes


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning.


----------



## Alpo

Sho is


----------



## Sebastian

power !!


----------



## Alpo

cower!!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Desecrated said:


> Good morning.



it ain't morning where I am


----------



## Alpo

Pants are a necessity in todays society.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Pants are a necessity in todays society.



Who says?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> Who says?



stupid people who don't understand how enjoyable going waist down naked is



garden of grey said:


> no
> yes
> no
> yes



make up your bloody mind already


----------



## Alpo

Ahhh... Playing guitar is fun.


----------



## Naren

No, it isn't! I think everyone on this entire board will disagree with you! Only losers think playing guitar is fun.  Geez. Psychopath over here.


----------



## Alpo

Grubdub


----------



## Desecrated

I agree playing guitar should be painful, look at all the big players it looks like they are hurting when they play.


----------



## Naren

Playing guitar is the most painful thing I do every week.


----------



## Seedawakener

I feel like just quitting every time I play the gutiar, cause it hurts so much...


----------



## Naren

So, uh, you kinda hate the pain then...?


----------



## Alpo

Just took a nap.


----------



## Desecrated

I feel like just quitting every time I play the guitar, cause I cant play guitar.


----------



## Naren

Aye, but who of us CAN play guitar?  I think the true answer is "none."


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Aye, but who of us CAN play guitar?  I think the true answer is "none."



didnt you brag last week on the topic on how good your legato is ???


----------



## Alpo

I just ate. Then I farted.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> didnt you brag last week on the topic on how good your legato is ???



Oh, yeah. My legato is 1000x better than Drew's, but I can't play guitar and neither can he.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Oh, yeah. My legato is 1000x better than Drew's, but I can't play guitar and neither can he.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Alpo

Playing bass.


----------



## Desecrated

alpo

are you hurting ?


----------



## D-EJ915

krrrazy


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> alpo
> 
> are you hurting ?



Yes... Yes I am


----------



## D-EJ915

noooooooö


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> hahahahahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

mwabahahaha!


----------



## Alpo

I need money.


----------



## Sebastian

I need also...


----------



## D-EJ915

money would be good


----------



## Sebastian

If you are bored .. you can alwasy send me some $...


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Alpo

This text be red


----------



## Naren

Why not green?


----------



## Desecrated

cause he is so poor he cant even afford the color green


----------



## Alpo

True dat


----------



## Naren

Damn, you can't even afford green?? And that's not even one of the more expensive colors. Sure, it's cheaper than red, but it's not nearly as expensive as gold, silver, neon pink, or purple!


----------



## Alpo

Yep, I'm a poor boy


----------



## Buzz762

mmmm burgers.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> Yep, I'm a poor boy



red text plus proliteriate associations =  FILTHY STINKIN' COMMUNIST ALERT!!!!!

EDIT: just call me mister mccarthy


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Nah, he's a squeacky clean perfumed communist. Or not.


----------



## D-EJ915

300 comes out on march 9


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

<--birdy is watching you masterbate


----------



## D-EJ915

haha fuc k that!


----------



## Leon

nice job, you're almost 5% the way there! ;D


----------



## Nik

So I spent like 20 minutes looking for the "NEW POSTS" button, and then I realized I wasn't logged in 

God I'm tired.


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao


----------



## Buzz762

Posted on another forum, but I thought I'd share for it's distinct randomness.:



AccousticCowbell said:


> This technically applies as a double post...but I had a thought that can really only work in this thread because of its amazing randomness.
> 
> Anyway. I was at the grocery store today getting fish flakes. Fish eat those, you see. I passed by the cat food and noticed Cat Milk being sold in cartons on a shelf.
> 
> This raised a thought. How do they manufacture all of this cat milk? They must have factory where tubes are hooked up to the teats of a thousand cats, their incessant mewing "reeeeeeeowwww" filling the air continuous. It's a weird and sort of disturbing picture.
> 
> Anyway, this is my thought. Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Nik




----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Nik

meeeeooooowww


----------



## Soma

Want to make a deal? A diamond for decease


----------



## Spoongirl

just passing by to wish all of you a happy valentine's day. I know it's a little early but I won't be here by February 14 so that's it.


----------



## David




----------



## Naren

'Twas an interesting film, 'twas.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Nik said:


> meeeeooooowww



EVERYONE is watcing you masterbate


----------



## Alpo

Spoongirl said:


> just passing by to wish all of you a happy valentine's day. I know it's a little early but I won't be here by February 14 so that's it.



Another sad Valentine's day alone


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> Another sad Valentine's day alone



two words escort agencys


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Another sad Valentine's day alone



Same here.


First one in 3 years.












[action=Buzz762]is relieved that he doesn't have to buy a gift this year. [/action]


----------



## Sebastian

Desecrated said:


> cause he is so poor he cant even afford the color green




Hahahahah thats a good one


----------



## Naren

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Hahahahah thats a good one



Actually it's pretty sad.  ... if you think about it.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

burn in hell you red text godless communists


----------



## Wiggywiggler

OMG WTFFINNYPWNED!!!
OMG WTFFINNYPWNED!!!
WHOWOULDAVETHOUGHT
IKNOWICOULDN'THAVE!!!
OMG WTFFINNYPWNED!!!
OMG WTFFINNYPWNED!!!

Nationalism ftw!


----------



## Alpo

Finland sucks


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We all  SWEDEN!


----------



## Alpo

We Sure do!


----------



## Sebastian

Like always 
Poland is at the end

Damn i mixed the colors in the wrong way


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Libya FTW!


----------



## Sebastian

Yeah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

we need 100k replies, and we aren't at 5k yet.. this might take a while..


----------



## Sebastian

Orange Carrots FTW


----------



## Wiggywiggler

old bananas for the lunch!


----------



## Alpo

Programming drums is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Having sex with a drummer is even more fun fun fun


----------



## JPMDan

I imagine having sex with Vida Guerra is the best fucking thing...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What, is she a drummer then?


----------



## JPMDan

Wiggywiggler said:


> What, is she a drummer then?


 
nope, just a hot FHM model and she's hispanic.

NWS http://www.bizzcity.com/web/hXc/vida guerra mod.jpg


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Damnit, I know that body, just didn't remember the name  Could have darker hair, though.


----------



## JPMDan

shit fuck the hair, her body is smoking hott!! And a ass to die for!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

As is the ass of that.. agustina chick or whatever HER name is


----------



## Alpo

You guys didn't notice the HUGE adam's apple on her


----------



## Wiggywiggler

On who? That's not what you are supposed to notice, anyways


----------



## Naren

Y'know, I killed Sweden once...


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## JPMDan

Wiggywiggler said:


> On who? That's not what you are supposed to notice, anyways


 
thats what I'm saying, you're supposed to notice the boobingas


----------



## Naren

JPMDan said:


> thats what I'm saying, you're supposed to notice the boobingas



I didn't notice those at all. I just noticed a HUGE ass.


----------



## Buzz762

You guys may enjoy this:

http://www.supertangas.com/

Probably NWS by the way..


----------



## D-EJ915

bananannaa


----------



## Alpo

Mr Bojangles


----------



## D-EJ915

about to get a shower


----------



## Alpo

Me too


----------



## Wiggywiggler

not me


----------



## Alpo

I will soon


----------



## Naren

Not me. (It's 1:04am)


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha!


----------



## Naren

bwahahaha indeed.


----------



## Seedawakener

I kinda abondoned this thread... sry guys... ill try to post more.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I just tuned my 7 to C#. Now I'm baffled about how wrong intonation can actually go.


----------



## Seedawakener

intonation rocks!


----------



## Alpo

I just tuned a fishstick to F#. It's like totally brewtal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

them are called fish fingers, methinks.. brewtal anyways.


----------



## D-EJ915

ha! waffles and donuts...


----------



## Alpo

Wiggywiggler said:


> them are called fish fingers, methinks.. brewtal anyways.



Them brits with bad teeth call them fish fingers. Yankee doodles call them fish sticks.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'd call them sticks 'o fish, but them english speaking folks never listen to me


----------



## Nik

Seedawakener said:


> intonation rocks!




Unless it's waaay off  When my intonation is off by a 1/2 step, I know it's time to change strings  

*Nik changes strings once a year


----------



## Alpo

I wonder if a NOS fish stick would be better for blues than those new ones


----------



## Wiggywiggler

With lemon juice and soy applied, yes


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Seedawakener

I call them fisk pinnar... btu Im a swede so does it matter?


----------



## Alpo

smeww


----------



## Wiggywiggler

kalapuekkoja ne on.


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if you can do vegan fishsticks, with tofu and something more.


----------



## Seedawakener

veggosticks... eeeeewwww! 

You know what would pwn? If a mod decided to lock this thread just to be an asshole.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho


----------



## Seedawakener

teh elf is teh dancing.....





















....teh....


----------



## Alpo

Itchy runs afoul of an irishman.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Almost 5% to 100k. Everyone else as bored of this thread as I am?


----------



## Alpo

Yes


----------



## Naren

'Tis a boring thread.

How's Finland this time of year?


----------



## Alpo

Snowy.


----------



## Desecrated

isent´finland always snowy


----------



## D-EJ915

shazam!


----------



## Desecrated

kazam


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm hungry.


----------



## Naren

Kaslam


----------



## Desecrated

cook ham


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I just watched the great escape. How about that.


----------



## Desecrated

http://eu.art.com/asp/sp.asp?PD=10101609&RFID=765667#


----------



## Sebastian

wha ? t ?


----------



## D-EJ915

dude next door is blasting crap


----------



## Alpo

Dude next door has karaoke parties on weeknights  

I can hear them in the bathroom. At least it means that they can't complain about me being noisy


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> Dude next door has karaoke parties on weeknights
> 
> I can hear them in the bathroom. At least it means that they can't complain about me being noisy


----------



## Mr. S

my nose is all blocked up again goddamnit


----------



## Wiggywiggler

garlic.
or water vapour breathing.


----------



## Nik

Mr. S said:


> my nose is all blocked up again goddamnit


----------



## Alpo

It's so boring
I'm almost snoring

Just chatting with you geeks
Until it's time for Twin Peaks


----------



## Mr. S

Nik said:


>



to be on the safe side i went for this 




not as drastic


----------



## D-EJ915

david the gnome ftw...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Highland bird (most cheap blended scotch) ftw


----------



## Nik

Mr. S said:


> to be on the safe side i went for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as drastic



Guess that works too 

Doesn't work as fast though.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wine is fine, but whiskeys quicker


----------



## Nik

Wiggywiggler said:


> Wine is fine, but whiskeys quicker



Suicide is slow with liquor...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

(Hey all ) take a bottle, drown your sorrows


----------



## D-EJ915

finally got my shit setup


----------



## Seedawakener

WTF? sound is only coming out of one of my monitors and nothing seems wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## DangerousTacos




----------



## Buzz762

Curious as to how to make your own ballistics gel?


I wasn't either, until I stumbled upon this:

http://www.firearmstactical.com/tacticalbriefs/volume3/number2/article1.htm


Kick ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhhh hoott as fuuuuckkk


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

*ONWARD mighty post whore soliders!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Desecrated

mefrommiddleearth said:


> *ONWARD mighty post whore soliders!!*



hahahahhaah, damm straight


----------



## cadenhead

Buzz762 said:


> Curious as to how to make your own ballistics gel?
> 
> 
> I wasn't either, until I stumbled upon this:
> 
> http://www.firearmstactical.com/tacticalbriefs/volume3/number2/article1.htm
> 
> 
> Kick ass.



Plan to wax somebody in the near future with your newly designed weapon of destruction?


----------



## D-EJ915

blah blah blah


----------



## Buzz762

cadenhead said:


> Plan to wax somebody in the near future with your newly designed weapon of destruction?



My plans so far only extend to building a large air-powered cannon and shooting all sorts of shit at the gel.


In case your wondering, a can of dry air and two of the supplied straws carefully taped together can propel a 1 inch piece of copper wire from the core of a piece of RJ6 coaxial cable fast enough to penetrate the skin of a target 4 feet away, if you cut the cable so that an end of it is pointed.

I got bored in a networking class.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


I want some G12 Century vintage speakers, anyone gonna donate $250?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

random peice of wisdom
the unquestionable truth is that the world is well stocked with people prodigiously talented when it comes to making you feel sick


----------



## D-EJ915

skillet is awesome


----------



## Buzz762

Goodnight


----------



## Nik

'night fellas


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I'm well fed on venison steak horray for killing deer.


----------



## Alpo

Seedawakener said:


> WTF? sound is only coming out of one of my monitors and nothing seems wrong.



Is the other one plugged in?


----------



## Naren

We're not even at 5%


----------



## Alpo

Taht sux lol


----------



## Seedawakener

We suck.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

so lets drown our suckyness in alchohol and random hot sex


----------



## Alpo

mefrommiddleearth said:


> random hot sex



With each other?



I'm in!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

or hot chick/male of your choice depending on personnal preferance


----------



## Alpo

Are you coming on to me?


----------



## JPMDan

I think he is....


----------



## Alpo

I hope he is...


----------



## Naren

I hope not.


----------



## Alpo

Holy pope on a stick!


----------



## JPMDan

pope on a stick? where!?!?


----------



## Alpo

Damn frogs.


----------



## Naren

Damn bananas.


----------



## Desecrated

damn bandanas


----------



## Alpo

Damn swedes!


----------



## D-EJ915

showa time!


----------



## Alpo

Geddy Lee is great.


----------



## XEN

Alpo said:


> Geddy Lee is great.



...Geddy Lee is good,
Let us thank him for the food, Amen!


----------



## Lozek

My grandad had a neck injury from slalom skiing. My gran rubbed some lard into it but he went downhill pretty fast after that.


----------



## JPMDan

urklvt said:


> ...Geddy Lee is good,
> Let us thank him for the food, Amen!


 
Amen!


----------



## Alpo

Gay-men!


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Damn swedes!



I agree, god damm those raindeer-fucking-ikea-loving gays.


----------



## Naren

You know? I always get a laugh when I think about them swedes.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for pudding! <3


----------



## Desecrated

yay for food


----------



## Alpo

Yay for bass!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck class *leaves*


----------



## Alpo

Fuck glass *fucks window*


----------



## JPMDan

Alpo said:


> Fuck glass *fucks window*


----------



## Makelele

Just used the last of the Itunes gift certificate I got for christmas. I'll have to thank iTunes for giving me 40&#8364; of free downloads (my dad only paid 40&#8364;, but I got 80).


----------



## Alpo

Record stores FTW!


----------



## Makelele

Nightspirit, embrace my soul.


----------



## Naren

I'd rather not embrace your soul.


----------



## Makelele

Well, you're not the Nightspirit.


----------



## Alpo

How can you be sure?


----------



## Makelele

Because he is the Black Wizards.

(note the s in wizards)

Emperor rules


----------



## Sebastian

ruleselur


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I don't know.


----------



## Rick

I'm not sure either.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Because he is the Black Wizards.
> 
> (note the s in wizards)



 How did you know?!!?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

He works for Supo?


----------



## Makelele

Exactly.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This poo is cold.


----------



## Alpo

Cool


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hot.


----------



## DangerousTacos

SPICY!123412


----------



## Naren

Righteous!


----------



## Pauly

POST VAG [ ] GTFO [ ]


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Pauly

Pauly said:


> POST VAG [X] GTFO [ ]


----------



## Alpo

Outrageous!


----------



## Seedawakener

I deem neurotica by Meshuggah tr00!!!1111oneoneoneoneonehundredeleven

This might be a double post...

Yes it was.... I wonder if this will be.

I hope this wont at least...

WTF?! guys cmon... not another one.


----------



## Naren

Geez.


----------



## Desecrated

dr freeze


----------



## Alpo

Brewtal.


----------



## D-EJ915

now I have to write a lab report, gay


----------



## Alpo

A lab report on gay?


----------



## Naren

on Dr. gay.


----------



## Alpo

The Dr. Gay?


----------



## D-EJ915

in heat?


----------



## Rick

Or in cold?


----------



## Alpo

Mould?


----------



## D-EJ915

on hold


----------



## Alpo

What is?


----------



## Seedawakener

The Kuja battle theme from final fantasy IX sounds a lot like black sabbath.


----------



## Alpo

Paul Gilbert rocks.


----------



## D-EJ915

gasgdae


----------



## Alpo

Me go shower


----------



## D-EJ915

verizon is so fucking slow


----------



## Desecrated

still not at 5000.


----------



## Seedawakener

No we are not.


----------



## JPMDan

Snootchie Bootchies


----------



## Seedawakener

Snoobies boobies


----------



## Alpo

Boobies? Where?


----------



## D-EJ915

everywhere


----------



## Alpo

Everywhere?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yes, if you count manboobs. I don't.


----------



## Seedawakener

BOOBITS


----------



## D-EJ915

chobits


----------



## Wiggywiggler

20-sumthing posts to go.. and then about 95 000


----------



## D-EJ915

yipes


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Okay, what to get?
Cottage cheese and.. mayhaps some pizza?


----------



## Makelele

beer.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Most excellent call, but it's past 21.00


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hush! someone might come and milk you


----------



## D-EJ915

REJECT!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

NEGATIVE!


----------



## D-EJ915

86


----------



## Wiggywiggler

42?


----------



## Desecrated

an then he floathed away like briks dont.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Geez, it takes a month to get to 5000.. it'll take almost 2 years to get to 100 000


----------



## D-EJ915

Breathing Murder


----------



## Wiggywiggler

let's make it 9 more for tonight folks..


----------



## Desecrated

sounds pretty good

that was 8


----------



## D-EJ915

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Wiggywiggler

4995


----------



## Desecrated

4996


----------



## Wiggywiggler

49..4999.4987.. ack, one more


----------



## Desecrated

4998

and 500 pages


----------



## Wiggywiggler

woo-hoo doodeloo
One more for 5k... exciting.. not really.


----------



## Desecrated

5000 we rule


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Quick, let's do another 5000 tonight


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah man


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well let's get it on!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

wrestling equals men in lycra jumping on each other feel free to come to your own conclusions


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yeah, but on the professional faking level, they make cool entrances


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

4993 to go! for tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

mile high club


btw Mae is awesome


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Mae who?


----------



## D-EJ915

we love posting

mae's a band from my area


----------



## Rick

I think he's thinking of Mae Young, that old ass female wrestler.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, I just wnat to see how every SQL server in the world crashes down when we reach 100 000


----------



## D-EJ915

well we're over like 300,000 pages in the MPT, it's like a gajillion posts

4559098 to be exact


----------



## Wiggywiggler

You ruined it


----------



## Seedawakener

mullipulli


----------



## Wiggywiggler

itte oot


----------



## Pauly

QUOTE PYRAMID!!!!!!!!!! (Do it!)


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Pauly said:


> QUOTE PYRAMID!!!!!!!!!! (Do it!)



Rock and roll!


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Pauly said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE PYRAMID!!!!!!!!!! (Do it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll!
Click to expand...

Hooshah!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Pauly said:


> QUOTE PYRAMID!!!!!!!!!! (Do it!)
> 
> 
> Meself said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll!! ..or something
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooshah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Breaking the law, breaking the law


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-EJ915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggywiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggywiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauly said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE PYRAMID!!!!!!!!!! (Do it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and roll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hooshah!Breaking the law, breaking the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vbulliten
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yes. Too big of a hassle.


----------



## Seedawakener

klooti


----------



## Nik

Seedawakener said:


> klooti




klooti


----------



## Wiggywiggler

klooti.


----------



## Buzz762

tits.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

boobingas
( . )( . )


----------



## Buzz762

jugs


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ascii woman!


Code:


( . )( . )
  )    (
(   v   )


----------



## Buzz762

Wiggywiggler said:


> Ascii woman!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ( . )( . )
> )    (
> (   v   )



Pfft...

ASCII woman!



Code:


                                                .--`                                                
                                           -ohhmNNNms/.                                             
                                          :mNNNmmNNmmmd/                                            
                                         `dNy//osydNNNNm-                                           
                                         /mN+:---/sdNMNNs                                           
                                         +mmoos/-/syyNMNm`                                          
                                         /mmo/:::/::+dMNN/                                          
                                         :NNh+::++//sdNNNd`                                         
                                         :NNNs+/+/++sNNNNN/                                         
                                         +mNNdso++oyNNNNNhs                                         
                                      ``/mNmmo//++ohNNNNNd/                                         
                                   ./+hmNMNmy+:///+smNNmmN-                                         
                                  `+smNNmdy+/:::::++smMNNN+                                         
                                  -ymmho+//:----:://+odMMNd:                                        
                                  smdo+/////:---:///+odNMNms.                                       
                                 +mdsoo+/:://::::///+ohhmNmy:                                       
                                +hmyysooo+//+:::///++osyhNNy/                                       
                                `:dhyyssssoo/::/ooooossyhmNy/                                       
                                 /syhhyyyyo/+o+osssssyhhhhNh-                                       
                                 +osssooss++ss+osyyyhhhdhyhh-                                       
                                `ooso++osso+++++oossyhhddhys:                                       
                                -+osoosso+/::::::/osyyyydhyo/                                       
                                /+oshyy+//:::::::///+ooshhyo+                                       
                               `+/+yhoo+///::::::://++/++ssso.                                      
                               .+/+s+`++///::://::///////+ooo+-                                     
                               .+/+s. :++///::/::///+/////ooo++-                                    
                               `+/+o  :o+//////////++/////+ooo++:                                   
                                +/+/  .s+//++++/+/+++/////+osooo+:                                  
                                ///:  `os+/+++++++++++//++++oosso+:                                 
                                ::::`  +so++++++++++++++++ooosyo+++-                                
                                +////-.+ssoooooossyyyyyyssssssydo/o.                                
                                :+///:/sssyyyhhhhhhhhhhys+//+ooh+++                                 
                                :+/+/.-yooosyyhhhhhhddyo++///+oooo-                                 
                                `++/./+o///+++oosyhy+oso+++//oysoo                                  
                                 `/o/so+///+++++os:  :soo++++oos+`                                  
                                   :++////+++++os:   `ssoo+++oss-                                   
                                  `++///++++++os/     +soooo+oss.                                   
                                  /+//++++++oos/      `osoooooss`                                   
                                 -o//+++++ooos:        :soooooss`                                   
                                `o+//+++oooss-         `ssooooss`                                   
                                /o+/++++oos+`           osooooos`                                   
                               `oo/++++oos:             /ssoooos`                                   
                               .o++++ooos-              -ssoooss.                                   
                              `/+++oooos-               `sssoosy:                                   
                              /+ooooooo:                 +ssooss+                                   
                             `ooooo+oo/                  `ossssss`                                  
                             -ooo+++o/                    :ooooos:                                  
                             :o+++oo/                     -o++++o+                                  
                            `o++++os-                     -o++++oo                                  
                            /+++++os.                     .o++++oo                                  
                           -o+++++oo                      `o++++o+                                  
                           ++++++oo:                       +++++o/                                  
                          `o++++oo+                        -++++o:                                  
                          -o++++o/`                        `o+++o-                                  
                          /++++o/`                          ++++o`                                  
                         `++++o+`                           /+++o                                   
                         :+++++`                            /+++/                                   
                        .++++o.                             /++o-                                   
                        /+++o/                             .++os:                                   
                       .+++o+::                            :+////`                                  
                      `:://:-++/`                          .+/+oo:                                  
                      -+//:-:+/:                            /o+oo+.                                 
                      /++os/----                            -///++-                                 
                     .::://..--.                            `.:/++/`                                
                  .:/:...-- `--`                             -////:                                 
                  ://:-.--.  --`                             -----.                                 
                  `-....--`  `-                              ::/oo.                                 
                   :/:--::    -                                ```                                  
                     `


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I have one too, but rules say no Pr0n


----------



## Buzz762

lol, you should see the rest of that set!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I need to get a program that allowes me to watch porn coded to ascii..
Now there's something for the weekend


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

billions of blistering blue barnicles


----------



## Thep

millions of male monkeys masturbating more malicioiusly than most men might.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

trillions of tripy torpedos thudding into thep torturously thousands of times to take thep to the tripy transvestite tavern

beat that amatuer


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Wiggywiggler

There's no booty at the friend zone.. damn, that'd make a great chorus


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Rick

^What the fuck?


----------



## playstopause

Pauly said:


>


----------



## Kotex

I have to go tinkle.


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Aaron

the fish are biting


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Naren

^What the fuck...?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Naren

bowl?


----------



## D-EJ915

cup noodles


----------



## Aaron

beef ramen


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Naren

teriyaki chocolate caramel ramen.


----------



## D-EJ915

caramel...yipes


----------



## Naren

Good shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

gnyanananaha


----------



## Naren

Bwahaha? 















Oh, the 100k thread degenerated pretty fast.


----------



## Buzz762

Yeah.... It was to be expected.


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK YOU COMPUTER!!!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> FUCK YOUR COMPUTER!!!



 no thanks!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

you know you want to


----------



## Aaron

where would you fuck it at?


----------



## D-EJ915

the fuck hole! duh!


----------



## Naren

duhhh


----------



## Aaron

drowning to death or burning to death pick one


----------



## D-EJ915

not sure


----------



## Naren

Aaron said:


> drowning to death or burning to death pick one



Death by chocolate.


----------



## D-EJ915

mandriva one...has NO PROGZ lmao...haha


----------



## Naren

NO PROGZ!??!? WAZZUP WIT DAT!!>?!


----------



## Sebastian

duno


----------



## Naren

Who's Duno? Is he a famous singer?


... or maybe you meant "Dino"


----------



## Sebastian

Dont Know


----------



## Naren

Ah ha! You meant "Dunno"! Forgot an "n"!!


----------



## Sebastian

Yes... I just woke up... and i'm going to school.. in 20 minutes...


----------



## Naren

To school!? Why?


----------



## D-EJ915

school is for winners


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

school is for people who want a good job


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> school is for winners



 winners at video poker.


----------



## D-EJ915

or people who don't like doing shit and want to avoid the "real world" as long as possible...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> or people who don't like doing shit and want to avoid the "real world" as long as possible...



you're just jealous of the extreme academic prowess of sucessful former students


----------



## D-EJ915

I see...


that this replacing ids is taking aeons...


----------



## Alpo

We suddenly started moving again Good show, my friends, good show!


----------



## Naren

We need Alpo to keep this moving.


----------



## Alpo

We need who?


----------



## Naren

Alpo, aka Aleksi, aka Finn-of-the-week, aka Mr. Randall RG50TC.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Naren

So, I hear your tomb was desecrated.


----------



## Alpo

Perhaps Dr. West is to blame for that...


----------



## Naren

Dr. West?  As in, Dr. Adam West?


----------



## Alpo

Dr. West as in Dr. Herbert West.


----------



## Naren

Reanimator?


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## Naren

So, which masterpieces have you read so far?


----------



## Alpo

Let's see...

# Dagon
# The Statement of Randolph Carter
# Facts Concerning the Late Arthur Jermyn and His Family
# Celephaïs
# Nyarlathotep
# The Picture in the House
# The Outsider
# Herbert West -- Reanimator
# The Hound
# The Rats in the Walls
# The Festival


----------



## Naren

They're all good simply because they are Lovecraft, but none of those are in my top 10 HP Lovecraft stories (except maybe "The Rats In The Walls" might be around #9 or 10).  Why haven't you read any of the really really good ones?  

[action=Naren]'s youtube user name is Nyarlathotepiscool.  (yes, I gave in and finally joined youtube because there was a video I wanted to watch that was flagged and there was only one of them).[/action]


----------



## Alpo

I'm just reading them in the order they are in the books 

The first one has these in addition to the above:

# He
# Cool Air
# The Call of Cthulhu
# The Colour Out of Space
# The Whisperer in Darkness
# The Shadow Over Innsmouth
# The Haunter of the Dark


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I'm just reading them in the order they are in the books
> 
> The first one has these in addition to the above:
> 
> # He
> # Cool Air
> # The Call of Cthulhu
> # The Colour Out of Space
> # The Whisperer in Darkness
> # The Shadow Over Innsmouth
> # The Haunter of the Dark



WHY DIDN'T YOU READ THOSE!?!?! Those are 100000x better than the ones you read!! 

Here are my ratings of the top 10 best Lovecraft stories (something like this):

1. The Dreams In the Witch House
2. The Strange Case Of Charles Dexter Ward
3. At The Mountains Of Madness
4. The Haunter Of The Dark
5. The Call Of Cthulhu
6. The Dunwich Horror
7. The Whisperer In Darkness
8. The Colour Out Of Space
9. The Thing On The Doorstep
10. The Rats In The Walls

[action=Naren]is recording the vocals for "Haunter Of The Dark" on Saturday.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

I'll get to them soon. 

The other book has these:

1. The Tomb
2. Beyond the Wall of Sleep
3. The White Ship
4. The Temple
5. The Quest of Iranon
6. The Music of Erich Zann
7. Imprisoned with the Pharaohs aka Under the Pyramids
8. Pickman's Model
9. The Case of Charles Dexter Ward
10. The Dunwich Horror
11. At the Mountains of Madness
12. The Thing on the Doorstep

I just copied these from Wikipedia, so excuse any mistakes in the titles.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I'll get to them soon.
> 
> The other book has these:
> 
> 1. The Tomb
> 2. Beyond the Wall of Sleep
> 3. The White Ship
> 4. The Temple
> 5. The Quest of Iranon
> 6. The Music of Erich Zann
> 7. Imprisoned with the Pharaohs aka Under the Pyramids
> 8. Pickman's Model
> 9. The Case of Charles Dexter Ward
> 10. The Dunwich Horror
> 11. At the Mountains of Madness
> 12. The Thing on the Doorstep
> 
> I just copied these from Wikipedia, so excuse any mistakes in the titles.



Those are all good, but #8-12 are the best of those. So, I would not recommend to read those 1-12. I'd probably read #11 first since it's the longest of them all (it's pretty much a novella) and it's one of Lovecraft's greatest works EVARRRR! 

The Dunwich Horror and The Case of Charles Dexter Ward are two other amaaaaaaaaaaaazing works of art.  (refer to my top 10 list - #2, #3, and #6. "Pickman's Model" would probably be #11 on my list. One of the "close calls" )


----------



## Alpo

I'll read them in any order I want


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I'll read them in any order I want



YOU'LL REGRET IT! 











...especially when Shub Niggurath comes for you in the night.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Nor is it to be thought that man is either the oldest or the last of earth's masters, or that the common bulk of life and substance walks alone. The Old Ones were, the Old Ones are, and the Old Ones shall be. Not in the spaces we know, but between them, they walk serene and primal, undimensioned and to us unseen. Yog-Sothoth knows the gate. Yog-Sothoth is the gate. Yog-Sothoth is the key and guardian of the gate. Past, present, future, all are one in Yog-Sothoth. He knows where the Old Ones broke through of old, and where They shall break through again. He knows where They had trod earth's fields, and where They still tread them, and why no one can behold Them as They tread. By Their smell can men sometimes know Them near, but of Their semblance can no man know, saving only in the features of those They have begotten on mankind; and of those are there many sorts, differing in likeness from man's truest eidolon to that shape without sight or substance which is Them. They walk unseen and foul in lonely places where the Words have been spoken and the Rites howled through at their Seasons. The wind gibbers with Their voices, and the earth mutters with Their consciousness. They bend the forest and crush the city, yet may not forest or city behold the hand that smites. Kadath in the cold waste hath known Them, and what man knows Kadath? The ice desert of the South and the sunken isles of Ocean hold stones whereon Their seal is engraver, but who bath seen the deep frozen city or the sealed tower long garlanded with seaweed and barnacles? Great Cthulhu is Their cousin, yet can he spy Them only dimly. Iä! Shub-Niggurath! As a foulness shall ye know Them. Their hand is at your throats, yet ye see Them not; and Their habitation is even one with your guarded threshold. Yog-Sothoth is the key to the gate, whereby the spheres meet. Man rules now where They ruled once; They shall soon rule where man rules now. After summer is winter, after winter summer. They wait patient and potent, for here shall They reign again.

Fo sho.


----------



## Alpo

Band practice today! I'll be jammin' wit da ADA MP1, gonna administer some Gilberto with that 80's beast. Then I'm gonna play some oldskool death metal (with 80's hair tone, the singer is gonna bust a cap in my ass for this!), no pretty girl vox in this band. Even Naren might approve.


----------



## Naren

I thought you hated death metal vocals...

You're always commenting about "Those vocals..."  or "Too much screaming!" or about guitar tone being too harsh, etc.


----------



## Alpo

I don't hate growling, I'm just not a huge fan. I love Opeth, and Mikael is the best growler I've ever heard. But if he sounded like Corpsegrinder, I wouldn't dig it. But I've never heard a screamer (metalcore, hardcore etc.) that I liked.


----------



## XEN

Alpo said:


> I don't hate growling, I'm just not a huge fan. I love Opeth, and Mikael is the best growler I've ever heard. But if he sounded like Corpsegrinder, I wouldn't dig it. But I've never heard a screamer (metalcore, hardcore etc.) that I liked.



I've been with a few screamers. Them I liked!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

almost 5110..


----------



## Alpo

Finland is a grim land.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck that, it's all about the frozen north wasteland that is Canada. That's fucking grim, with our Tim Horton's coffee and all that shit.


----------



## JPMDan

sweetness past the 5% mark


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

clootin putin


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Bootin' snootin'


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Poopin' scoopin'.


----------



## Alpo

Floopin' aoopin'

?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ionian Aeolian (sp?)?


----------



## Alpo

Phrygian Lydian


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Pentatonic Blues


----------



## Rick

Nu-metal


----------



## Naren

Old Metal


----------



## D-EJ915

hard as metal


----------



## Alpo

flu-metal


----------



## D-EJ915

orgasmetal


----------



## Alpo

-metal


----------



## D-EJ915

mastermetal


----------



## Desecrated

horrormetal


----------



## Alpo

mordormetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

metalmetal


----------



## Desecrated

mathmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Liquid metal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

nonmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

non-non metal.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpmetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

lolmetal


----------



## D-EJ915

telemetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

synchronicitymetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

pr0nmetal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

w00tmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

p00pmetal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Iwonderifwecangetto10pagesofmetalsmetal


----------



## D-EJ915

yahoometal


----------



## Alpo

googlemetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

googlemetal.

EDIT: shit, got beat to it.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

lycosmetal.


----------



## D-EJ915

analametal


----------



## Alpo

manalametal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

tuonelametal


----------



## Alpo

helkkarimetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

shitmetal.


----------



## Alpo

ulostemetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

räkämetal


----------



## Alpo

kusimetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

fuckmetal.


----------



## D-EJ915

nightwishmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

soulmetal.


----------



## Alpo

polemetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Jamesbrownmetal


----------



## Alpo

tomjonesmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHmetal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Kirkhammetmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

fagmetal.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ciggymetal


----------



## Alpo

Wiggywigglermetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

nicotinemetal.


----------



## Alpo

prisonbreakmetal is on soon!


----------



## Seedawakener

unmetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Alpometal


----------



## Alpo

sardiinimetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

meatalbeyondmetalmetal


----------



## Alpo

mattelmetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

teenagemutantninjaturtlesmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

meatmetal.


----------



## Alpo

vegetablemetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

5pagesrsoofmetalstogometal


----------



## Alpo

motelmetal


----------



## Wiggywiggler

icanttypeworthshitmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

igottashitmybowelsoutmetal.


----------



## Desecrated

IBringASpoonToSuperbowlMetal


----------



## Alpo

commercialbreaksareannoyingmetal


----------



## D-EJ915

aildmetal


----------



## Seedawakener

IusuallywatchConanObrienbeforesleepbecauseheissuchafunnyguyanditmustsucktoreadthissentencewithoutanyspacesmetal


----------



## D-EJ915

esp'sbetterthanjacksonmetal


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

smellyfacemetal.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Desecrated

FunnyPicturemMetal


----------



## D-EJ915

Meg&DiaMetal


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## D-EJ915

BOJANGLESMETAL!

the lollercaust is the best one


----------



## Buzz762

LordOVchaoS said:


>



lmfao


----------



## Rick

Buzz762 said:


> lmfao



Awesome, Joe.


----------



## Buzz762

Define irony.


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> Define irony.


&#8211;adjective consisting of, containing, or resembling iron.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lord bring on the night...


----------



## D-EJ915

UNRES!


----------



## Kotex

GOJIRA!!


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Lord bring on the night...



Loooooooord, I said Looooo-hooooo---ohhhh-rd, bring on the night! That's right! Uh huh! I said, Looooooooooooord, wooooo hoooo, Looooooooord, bring on the night! He's gonna bring it on! I say, Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooord, yeeeah yeah hah, bring onnnnnnnnn the niiiiiiiiiiight! You know it's true! You do! You do! You do! What'd I say? I said Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooord, Loooooooohohohohord, bring on.... theeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.

AMEN!


----------



## D-EJ915

318metal!


----------



## Naren

416metal


----------



## Buzz762

Holy crap... I'm watching Suzuka right now... this is crazy


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> Holy crap... I'm watching Suzuka right now... this is crazy


That's the one about the track girl right? ugh...I like the opening theme song though

start line...


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> Holy crap... I'm watching Suzuka right now... this is crazy



What?  Did you stick a camera in her bedroom or something and are stalking her? Suzuka is a nice girl! Why would you want to do that to her? And isn't she out of your age range.


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I loved Kamisama Kazoku  but then again, this is me that we're talking about...btw best part of Suzuka is the one liners

"We came all the way to Hiroshima for ramen..." lmao


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> btw I liked Kamisama Kazoku



What the hell? Did you just make that up?


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> That's the one about the track girl right? ugh...I like the opening theme song though
> 
> start line...



Yeah. One of my friends said I'd probably like it so I gave it a chance. The conflicts are a little...odd.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> Yeah. One of my friends said I'd probably like it so I gave it a chance. The conflicts are a little...odd.



So, it's a movie, then? I thought you were watching Suzuka. Kinda had me scared there for a minute.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> What the hell? Did you just make that up?


no...it was like...last season or 2 seasons ago or something...



Naren said:


> So, it's a movie, then? I thought you were watching Suzuka. Kinda had me scared there for a minute.


no it's a series (26 eps) of a girl who's hardcore into track who lives in the same building as the main character (forgot his name, but he cleans the bath and is relatives with the owner) and goes to the same school as her. So he joins the track team to be near her and she doesn't like that so he gets series blah blah blah and there's this douchebag who he tries to beat, blah blah blah.

That's why the best part is when they go to Hiroshima


----------



## Buzz762

Naren said:


> So, it's a movie, then? I thought you were watching Suzuka. Kinda had me scared there for a minute.



It's a series.. I think I missed something about this pedo thing though.


Speaking of other crazy things, I was also directed to Dokuru Chan, which I just thought was hilarious.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> It's a series.. I think I missed something about this pedo thing though.
> 
> 
> Speaking of other crazy things, I was also directed to Dokuru Chan, which I just thought was hilarious.



So it's a series about pedofiles?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> So it's a series about pedofiles?


no...no pedos...watch Battle Programmer Shirase for that...which is FUCKING AWESOME, I love BPS, it is so godly.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> Speaking of other crazy things, I was also directed to Dokuru Chan, which I just thought was hilarious.



Bokusatsu Dokuruchan about that girl that is always beating people to death?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Bokusatsu Dokuruchan about that girl that is always beating people to death?


Yep, and they get really bad diahrea when you grab their halo...which is really really sharp.

Pi-piru-piru-piru-pi-piru-pi!


----------



## Naren

Yeah, I saw that... mini-series, I guess you'd call it...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah....I have her as my background on my C1 picturebook.







yay for C1s...


----------



## Buzz762

My teeth are itchy.


----------



## D-EJ915

sux4u

I liked Zero no Tsukaima too...and Shakugan no Shana...lol Somebody said that ZnT is a lot like SnS and it kind of is, lol. Both not really "awesome" animes but good for watching you know, if you're me...


----------



## Nik

That can't be good...


----------



## D-EJ915

unless you like itching

I have so many animes that I have no idea what they're about...


----------



## Naren

No, it can't be.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have God Mars...64 episodes

everyone seems to love Planetes, but I thought it was boring as hell...only watched like the first episode or two though


----------



## Naren

God Mars is boring as hell, dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> God Mars is boring as hell, dude.


oh well, not like I've watched anything I have anyway  I haven't really watched much anime in a while. 

dan get the fuck in here!

anyway I'm going to bed

where the fuck is ragen at anyway?


----------



## Sebastian

McDonalds


----------



## Blexican

Wendy's.


----------



## Naren

Mos Burger


----------



## Alpo

Hesburger

Good morning!


----------



## Naren

First Kitchen

Good Afternoon


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

hesburger made in first kitchen

good evening


----------



## Naren

"Good Evening"? What time is it there? I swear it's probably about the same time there as it is here (It's 4:04pm here right now)


----------



## Alpo

Must go toilet


----------



## Naren

Correction! "I believe that I must go to the toilet before I soil myself." would be correct. 

And I must go as well.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Naren said:


> "Good Evening"? What time is it there? I swear it's probably about the same time there as it is here (It's 4:04pm here right now)



when I posted that it was about 7:54 pm


----------



## Alpo

My time spent on the porcelain throne was quite satisfying.


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> when I posted that it was about 7:54 pm



 Why is there such a huge time difference? When I talk to the guys who live in Australia, there is usually only a 1 or 2 hour time difference.


----------



## Alpo

Playing guitar


----------



## Naren

Playin' girl's hearts


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho


----------



## Naren

Yeh, dogg. You know it.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

So... uh... you're dancing, I guess...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

And... again...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Hey hey, we're the monkeys!


----------



## Alpo

We sure is.


----------



## Naren

We're just monkeying around.
We're too busy singing to put anybody downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Alpo

Taht is c0rr3ct


----------



## Makelele

Tool's "Die Eier von Satan" is friggin' hilarious: 

Eine halbe Tasse Staubzucker
Ein Viertel Teeloffel Salz
Eine Messerspitze turkisches Haschisch
Ein halbes Pfund Butter
Ein Teeloffel Vanillenzucker
Ein halbes Pfund Mehl
Einhundertfunfzig Gramm gemahlene Nusse
Ein wenig extra Staubzucker

... und keine Eier



In eine Schussel geben
Butter einruhren
Gemahlene Nusse zugeben und
Den Teig verkneten



Augenballgro?e Stucke vom Teig formen
Im Staubzucker walzen und
Sagt die Zauberworter
Simsalbimbamba Saladu Saladim



Auf ein gefettetes Backblech legen und
Bei zweihundert Grad fur funfzehn Minuten backen und
KEINE EIER



Bei zweihundert Grad fur funfzehn Minuten backen und
Keine Eier ..

...


----------



## Alpo

No jo on.

I'm real hungry. Must eat something.


----------



## Naren

I read a translation of that when I first bought Aenema. It sounds like some Neo-Nazi song, but it's like the recipe for some cookies or something.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> I read a translation of that when I first bought Aenema. It sounds like some Neo-Nazi song, but it's like the recipe for some cookies or something.



It's a recipy for Satan's eggs. Remember that YOU SHALL NOT PUT EGGS IN IT!


----------



## Alpo

I shall go eat now.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Alpo

Okie smokie


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!

btw before I woke up, I was dreaming about being at the store trying on jeans


----------



## LordOVchaoS

It's 5 degrees outside


----------



## Alpo

It sucks outside.


----------



## D-EJ915

the low is 20 today


----------



## LordOVchaoS

I like the cold, snow, ice, etc... But this year has been fucking ridiculous! I've never said it before but I'm ready for hot weather!


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish it was tepid all the time


----------



## Alpo

Recording sucks. Must end life.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

D-EJ915 said:


> the low is 20 today



I think our windchill's supposed to get down to -20 today


----------



## D-EJ915

LordOVchaoS said:


> I think our windchill's supposed to get down to -20 today


sucks for you!


----------



## Alpo

Sucks for everyone.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning suckers


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't feel that great today T___T


----------



## Alpo

omg


----------



## D-EJ915

ughu


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

bluuuuuuuuuuuuursh.


----------



## Alpo

Durst


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Valentine's Day sucks when you're single.


----------



## Alpo

Sho does


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Will you be my Valentine Alpo?


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes I will.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


fever

T___T


----------



## Alpo

Dancin' fever?


----------



## D-EJ915

unfortunately not


----------



## Buzz762

Woot snow day.


----------



## Alpo

Brilliant!


----------



## D-EJ915

100.5°


----------



## Alpo

Nice!


----------



## Sebastian

D-EJ915 said:


> 100.5°



 Its hot .....


----------



## Alpo

Great!


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> 100.5°



Shit, I wouldn't mind that right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Shit, I wouldn't mind that right now.


no, don't think so...

after lying down I went up a degree

101.6°


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> no, don't think so...
> 
> after lying down I went up a degree
> 
> 101.6°



Let's switch places then.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's like 30 outside...

I'm goin back to bed *waves*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Marklar.


----------



## Desecrated

timmy!!!!


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck valentines day.


----------



## Seedawakener

YEAH FUCK IT!


----------



## Desecrated

I thought the idea was to fuck someone.-


----------



## Buzz762

Wouldn't be in the mood to fuck someone even if I had a girlfriend.

It's a depressing day anyways.. my grandmother died on it two years ago after she had a stroke. Depressing shit.


----------



## Rick

Buzz762 said:


> Wouldn't be in the mood to fuck someone even if I had a girlfriend.
> 
> It's a depressing day anyways.. my grandmother died on it two years ago after she had a stroke. Depressing shit.



My girlfriend's grandfather died on Valentine's Day. 

A buddy of mine is having a wake for his dad tonight with the funeral tomorrow. Sad sad day.


----------



## technomancer

rg7420user said:


> My girlfriend's grandfather died on Valentine's Day.
> 
> A buddy of mine is having a wake for his dad tonight with the funeral tomorrow. Sad sad day.



Damn, I thought it sucked that my dog dies around this time last year, but that takes the cake.


----------



## D-EJ915

I feel like shit


----------



## mefrommiddleearth




----------



## D-EJ915

I threw up...liquid yay! haha


----------



## Buzz762

I'm on a song learning spree just to see how many songs I can do in a single day. Nothing difficult, just going for sheer quantity here...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

did you just wake up today and say "I'm going to learn shit loads of songs today" or is this part of a concerted effort to cure some form of repitoire defficency syndrome


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I haven't posted in this thread for a while.

POST


----------



## Buzz762

mefrommiddleearth said:


> did you just wake up today and say "I'm going to learn shit loads of songs today" or is this part of a concerted effort to cure some form of repitoire defficency syndrome



A little from column A and a little from column B.

Nothing I did was all that difficult--learned every Seether/Saron Gas tune I had downloaded (which amounts to just about every last tune floating around on the web), some Shinedown, a few Lynyrd Skynyrd songs, a few BLS tunes, and some ACDC.

Im curious to see how much of this I'll remember tomorrow.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

/\ alright good stuff though personally I'm a column C guy all the way.


----------



## Alpo

Yeppers


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

jeppers


----------



## Alpo

Damn cat scratched me


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

well scratch back


----------



## Alpo

I sure did.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

D-EJ915 said:


> I threw up...liquid yay! haha




did that last friday. I was sick as a muthafucka.


----------



## Alpo

Playing bass


----------



## Desecrated

just woke up.


----------



## Alpo

Tervehdys


----------



## Desecrated

"The word Tervehdys could not be found in the lexicon"


----------



## Alpo

Okie smokie.


----------



## Sebastian

WTF Everytime i come here to the 100K topic - the last post is either alpo or Dej...


----------



## D-EJ915

feeling a bit better today, yay!


----------



## Desecrated

I want to post to.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Seedawakener

way


----------



## D-EJ915

neigh


----------



## Buzz762

my head hurts


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Nik

no


----------



## metalfiend666

Nearly time to leave work!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Alpo

The ADA MP1 kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to kick ass


----------



## D-EJ915

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## Alpo

Ikea


----------



## Desecrated

Half of my appartment comes from ikea.


----------



## Alpo

Nikea


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never seen ikea stuff before


----------



## Alpo

Haven't you seen Fight Club? Don't they talk about Ikea at some point?


----------



## D-EJ915

no never seen it


----------



## Alpo

I think Norton's character buys a bunch of Ikea stuff.





D-EJ915 said:


> no never seen it



Probably cos there are no animated 11 year olds in it...


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Probably cos there are no animated 11 year olds in it...



ROFL


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Desecrated

hej


----------



## D-EJ915

juiop


----------



## Rick

Juice


----------



## D-EJ915

my body needs to stop hurting


----------



## Buzz762

My back is killing me.


----------



## Desecrated

Im hungry, no pain.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

tomorrow I head off to uni


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun


----------



## technomancer

bleh... been fighting a cold for seven days tomorrow and it sucks.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

D-EJ915 said:


> have fun



will do


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck yeah... I love NBC on Thursday nights.


----------



## Aaron

wine, red or white pick


----------



## Jon

Gravity is the weakest of all elemental forces because it comes all the way from the 11th dimention wich is only 3 microns away but so small you'd
have to shrink into infinity at the speed of light for a trillion years to get there.


----------



## Buzz762

Aaron said:


> wine, red or white pick



Red


----------



## playstopause

If this is it (ouh-ah), please let me know (famous song)


----------



## Jon




----------



## Naren

My my. That's an ugly guitar...


----------



## Nik

Is that the Ibanez RG-san model?


----------



## Buzz762

C17H17NCl2


----------



## Nik

Buzz762 said:


> C17H17NCl2



What are you doing, reading about titration and ascorbin acid?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Buzz762 said:


> C17H17NCl2



sounds fucken nasty


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> Is that the Ibanez RG-san model?



What does the "san" mean?


----------



## Alpo

Good morning! I have to take my Ibanez to the shop today. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> What does the "san" mean?



...I have a feeling I'm about to get pwned...


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> ...I have a feeling I'm about to get pwned...



[action=Naren]pwns Nik. [/action]


----------



## Alpo

The cat is in the bag.


----------



## Naren

It was a very tasty cat too.


----------



## Alpo

You sick, twisted freak! I'll see to it that you'll suffer the infernal machinations of hell's grim tyrant!


----------



## Sebastian

and blah blah .. good night


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You sick, twisted freak! I'll see to it that you'll suffer the infernal machinations of hell's grim tyrant!



Who is this tyrant of whom you speak?


----------



## Alpo

You know... hell's tyrant. You know, the one who's like totally grim, and like, stuff?


----------



## Naren

Uh, no, I don't know. Could you clarify who you're talking about?


----------



## Alpo

I don't know. I heard it on the Simpsons. Why don't you go ask sideshow Mel?


----------



## Naren

Prolly cuz I don't know who Sideshow Mel is, yo.


----------



## Alpo

This guy, yo:





He said it in "Who shot Mr. Burns, part 1."


----------



## Naren

Oh yeah. I saw that episode.


----------



## Alpo

5 minutes before the guitar store opens. Then I'll borrow my dad's car and throw my guitar in the back seat and take it for a rewiring.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

mmm yeah cats are good but I hear spiders are more nutritious also huhu grubs (a new zealand native) reputidly taste like peanut butter.


----------



## Alpo

So... are there a lot of orcs in New Zealand this time of year?


----------



## Naren

It's technically "Middle Earth." New Zealand is a name that the foolish Australians gave to the country, trying to hide its glorious past which was recorded by the illustrious Tolkien.


----------



## Alpo

Trüë dät


----------



## Naren

Ja? Ju dôn't sé


----------



## Alpo

Off to the guitar store.


----------



## Naren

Why? Gonna buy a guitar?


----------



## Alpo

Nah. The Ibanez needs a new volume pot. I also told them to take the tone pot out of the circuit.


----------



## Aaron

its almost time to go thank god, ive been at work since 7:00 pm


EDIT: Ha Ha i posted right at 4:20


----------



## Alpo

No. You posted right at 1:20


----------



## Buzz762

It's way too goddamn early.


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Aaron

Alpo said:


> No. You posted right at 1:20



4:20 in arizona


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck ancient mesopotamia.


----------



## Alpo

Aaron said:


> 4:20 in arizona




No. 1:20 in Arizona


----------



## Desecrated

14.07 in my room


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm eating an apple. It's juicy.


----------



## D-EJ915

sweet


----------



## Alpo

Not sweet.


----------



## D-EJ915

I want to be better already damnit lol


----------



## Alpo

Better at what?


----------



## Naren

at sex. That's what he was talking about obviously.


----------



## D-EJ915

not sick...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Sick.


----------



## Alpo

Blobtastic!


----------



## Desecrated

not sick


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm so tired, I wish I could nap at work.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Buzz762

Lmfao... one of my friends:


----------



## D-EJ915

sweet


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Sour.


----------



## D-EJ915

flower power


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm going to see Ghostrider tonight, I hope it's decent.


----------



## Buzz762

Let us know... I'm a big Cage fan and a fan of Ghost Rider previous to this film, so I'm expecting good things.


----------



## D-EJ915

bleh


----------



## Alpo

gleh


----------



## nitelightboy

I don't think that I've ever liked any Cage movie. He's exactly the same no matter what character he plays.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He has one hell of a chin though. It's like a big imposing entity that will destroy your soul.


----------



## Naren

I don't like Cage, but I've mildly liked a few films he was in.


----------



## Alpo

Tomorrow I shall have my guitar back.


----------



## Desecrated

ghost rider sucks, cage is a fucking joke.


----------



## D-EJ915

physucks


----------



## Rick

Eva Mendes is hot.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<sabbath lyrics>

Nobody will ever let you know
When you ask the reasons why
They just tell you that youre on your own
Fill your head all full of lies

</sabbath lyrics>


----------



## Alpo

Dargor, shadowlord of the black mountain.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<sabbath lyrics>

Well people look and people stare
Well I dont think that I even care
You work your life away and what do they give? 
Youre only killing yourself to live

</sabbath lyrics>


----------



## Alpo

So we'll fight against the wind for the glory of the kings
to defeat the evil enemies
And we'll ride with our lord for the power and the throne
in the name of holy thunderforce


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<manowar lyrics>
hail, hail hail and kill
hail, hail hail and kill
hail, hail hail and kill
hail, hail hail and kill
</manowar lyrics>


----------



## Alpo

Womanowar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Childowar


----------



## Desecrated

naziowar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

warowar
..here we go again..


----------



## Alpo

mario-o-war


----------



## Wiggywiggler

luigiowar


----------



## Buzz762

fat-italian-plumber-o-war


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'tacheowar!


----------



## Alpo

beardowar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

armpitsowar


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

Alpo said:


> So... are there a lot of orcs in New Zealand this time of year?



no those were brought over especially for the film industry and there only allowed to work with ones that have been castrated so that if they escape into the wild they can't breed and I hear there especially stringy also I forgot to mention that there are those (though they are few) that consider sheeps testicles a delicacy.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Do they mate with the sheep ?


----------



## Alpo

sheepowar


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

no they kill them and cook their testicles (though of course they also butcher them for the res of their meat)


----------



## Wiggywiggler

testicleowar


----------



## D-EJ915

nyar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

nyarowar


----------



## D-EJ915

lol§


----------



## Wiggywiggler

lol§owar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

pooowar


----------



## D-EJ915

§poo§war


----------



## Wiggywiggler

½(OMG, H4X)åäöowar


----------



## Alpo

-owar


----------



## D-EJ915

²³¦oh yes ¬___¬


----------



## Wiggywiggler

²³¦oh yes ¬___¬owar


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yes...


----------



## Alpo

-owar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

JudasPriestowar


----------



## eaeolian

owar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

SuperModeratorowar


----------



## Alpo

whydoesnoodleshaveballsonhischinowar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Idontwanttoknowowar


----------



## eaeolian

Man


----------



## Alpo

wellIdo-owar


----------



## eaeolian

We've


----------



## eaeolian

Got


----------



## eaeolian

A long


----------



## eaeolian

Way


----------



## eaeolian

To


----------



## eaeolian

Go!


----------



## Alpo

boringthreadowar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Oh? Seriously?


----------



## Alpo

I want my guitar back now!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

you want your guitar back. NOW!


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go watch tv or read or something. Good night.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Oikein hyvää.


----------



## D-EJ915

busted out my V playing through my randall \m/


----------



## Wiggywiggler

That is one of the sexiest things man can say to another without being gay


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I've had a woman shining my shoes once. On a totally random note.


----------



## Desecrated

I want a 45 string, going to play it two handed and have 3 additional midgets tapdancing on it.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

a harp, then?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana


----------



## Wiggywiggler

banananas


----------



## D-EJ915

ughu


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ubuntu!
Hey,what show that chick on yer avatar from, D-Etoocomplicatedname?
I think I saw my flatmate watching something with her on.


----------



## D-EJ915

Mikan from Manabi Straight.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'll have to ask him when I see him again..


----------



## Seedawakener

Playing: shadow of the collossus...amazing game.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

is that the one on PS2 where these huge-ass monsters are to be killed by a dude and his beloved,a horse?


----------



## D-EJ915

gunther


----------



## Wiggywiggler

umlauts üïÿ


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana


----------



## Wiggywiggler

banananas
(deja vu)


----------



## D-EJ915

bana~a~nananas


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ban an ananas?


----------



## OzzyC

listening to aerosmith


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Walk this waa-ayh


----------



## OzzyC

Wiggywiggler said:


> Walk this waa-ayh



w00t!


----------



## D-EJ915

that ride is a blast

speaking of which, burning DVDs!!


----------



## cadenhead

I'm drinking at home when it's past my bedtime


----------



## D-EJ915

fun


----------



## B Lopez

So, how much should a used Peavey 5150 head cost?

100k replies holy crap, gonna take forever


----------



## Buzz762

I wonder how long this will actually take..


----------



## OzzyC

I think it will be untill we finish


----------



## Buzz762

Woo..

Just made plans with this hot girl I went to high school with. Haven't really talked to her for a couple of years but randomly decided to talk to her. Turns out she hasn't been doing much else besides school either so during spring break, we're gonna go take some pictures.


----------



## Alpo

Gooooooooooooooood mooooorning!

I'll get me guitar back today.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I think I calcumalated this will take a tad under 2 years.

Happy guitaring, Alpo, I'll get some cheap kebab today.


----------



## Alpo

I  my Ibanez. It might be my imagination, but it seems to sound better without the tone pot.


----------



## Sebastian

Again Alpo


----------



## Desecrated

woke up, headace, dog puked on the floor, wife was away, it´s 5 pm and i have studio time tomorow. life sucks.


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!

some cuntrag puked in the fucking water fountain, I want to kill that SOB.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

that's rather..disgusting.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

There should be pirhanas in fountains to chew away pukers


----------



## D-EJ915

btw never drink peach papaya drink and then mountain dew...it'sd the worst combo ever


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Dry Vodka with salt


----------



## Alpo

Yep yep


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

I wish I was drinking Jaloviina right now.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Nobelbooze ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

sega genesis


----------



## playstopause

I have reasons to believe we'll never get there...
Or maybe in the year 2045.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We need to try harder


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes we do.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

See? I'm TRYING HARDER!! I AM!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone


----------



## Alpo

bananarama


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ring ring ring ring, bananaphone duduppidiidadiida


----------



## Makelele

Perkele.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Niinpä.


----------



## D-EJ915

blah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

plääh.


----------



## D-EJ915

wikipedia ftw


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<dio era sabbath lyrics>
Look all around
Can't you open your eyes
Voices are calling

Killing rain falling down from the sky
Crying with nightmare tears

Out on the street
You'll see blood on the ground
Cities are burning

Feeling the pain cutting right to your soul
Goodbye now
You're caught in his spell

Your freedom is gone
He's taken everything
You ever had
But if you're strong you'll survive
You've got to hold on
Open your eyes

Chorus:
Behind the lies you will see
The master of insanity
Under the mask there will be
The master of insanity

Innocent minds
They're the victims of shame
Staring in sorrow

Promises lying there
Broken and crushed
Confusion-just disappear

What can you give
To be left all alone
When there's nothing at all

Your freedom is gone
He's taken everything
You ever had
But if you're strong you'll survive
You've got to hold on
Open your eyes

Chorus

Behind the lies you will find
He's trying to get inside you
Just open your eyes and you will see
The master of insanity

Chorus

Between the lies you will find
that he's trying to get inside you
Out of the night into your mind
He's always right beside you


Yeah, between the lies you will see
The master of insanity
Open your eyes or you will be
The master of insanity
</dio era sabbath lyrics>


----------



## D-EJ915

looking through my anime dvds...I'm like...omg sooo much...I need to get more old school stuff


----------



## Wiggywiggler

While yo're at it, what's the name for the japanese porn cartoons? hentai?


----------



## Alpo

Truly disturbing.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Wiggywiggler

people are disturbing, accept that already


----------



## Alpo

Okie smokie


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What's in the place of the tone knob now? And how much was it for the maintenance?


----------



## Buzz762

I think I have a problem:


----------



## Alpo

A disconnected tone knob 

It was 26&#8364;  The output jack had to be changed as well. It would have probably crapped out soon.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well, in your case, sharing is caring, Buzz762 

26&#8364; is not much, Alpo


----------



## Buzz762

Sharing may be caring, but I'm almost out of disk space!


Organized by website, Categories, and actresses.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

DVD-Rs, man, DVD-Rs


----------



## Alpo

Wiggywiggler said:


> 26 is not much, Alpo



Yeah, I know. It's just that, you know, it's still too much


----------



## Buzz762

Wiggywiggler said:


> DVD-Rs, man, DVD-Rs



This could get costly... especially if I'm going to maintain my current organization levels.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Alpo said:


> Yeah, I know. It's just that, you know, it's still too much



I do such stuff for free.. for a selected bunch of people.


----------



## Alpo

Boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

yay for remembering about video games...now I want some


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Me too. I want some badly.. too bad all the girls are asleep at this hour.


----------



## Buzz762

I want coney dogs.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,coney_dogs,FF.html


----------



## Buzz762

Pfft, real coney sauce is made from beef hearts.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

bovine hearts ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

afhaweaehawh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm getting dissillusional. which is nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

OO)OOHHHH MY GOOOODDDD


----------



## Wiggywiggler

u came on my rugz?


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Who the hell was it, then?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Me neither, I don't even have a rug  

But I've been drunkelny post whoring for a few hours, I wonder when I'll pass out


----------



## D-EJ915

gya!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

gyro!


----------



## Cancer




----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh my..


----------



## D-EJ915

creepy


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not as creepy as scratching sounds from under your bed..


----------



## D-EJ915

the snatching sounds?


----------



## metalking

wooo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

snatch my scratch.


----------



## D-EJ915

glahhh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We're like lab mice running inna maze when we post in this thread.. where's the CHEESE?


----------



## D-EJ915

SHENAYNAY!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

SHINDING!


----------



## D-EJ915

shindig


----------



## Alpo

Morning! What's the good word?


----------



## Desecrated

morning, there is no word.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

word.


----------



## Alpo

Sunday is the most boring day of the week.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Quite possibly, but Mondays are the worst.


----------



## Seedawakener

uuuuuuh.... what to do today?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I watch DVDs and plan on changing my guitars for something else..


----------



## Naren

This thread is sloooowww


----------



## Makelele

yes


----------



## Alpo

no


----------



## Seedawakener

Peter Griffin said:


> Testicles! that is all...


----------



## Naren

slow


----------



## Desecrated

slow


----------



## Wiggywiggler

sllloowwww..


----------



## Naren

daaaamn slow. Didn't we just get to 5% several days ago and we still aren't at 6%? It just gets slower and slower. It might take us over a month to get to 7%.


----------



## Alpo

Blow.


----------



## Naren

Doin' drugs?


----------



## Alpo

Not me, sir. Honest!


----------



## Naren

I think you're lying...


----------



## Alpo

Oh well.


----------



## Makelele

FUCK, I'd need to sneeze, but it just won't come out.


----------



## Alpo

I need a shower.


----------



## eelblack2

I painted my younger son's room this morning. Pretty close to Loch Ness Green on top, White stripe in the middle, and sort of a blueish purple on the bottom. he picked out the colors and I thought it would look horrific but it actually looks kinda cool.

Im probably nuts for letting an 18 month old pick out his room colors but it was kinda cool, I pushed the cart over to the paint samples section and the first two he grabbed, that was it.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaaay


----------



## Seedawakener

Images and turds!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## OzzyC

Alpo said:


> Boring.


----------



## Alpo

Böring.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## Nik

> precip10=load('-ascii','assn3.txt'); %loads data into program
> N=[1:10]; %variable representing the 10 columns
> D=[31,61,92,123,151,182,212,243,273,304,335]; %variable representing days
> D1=[61,92,123,151,182,212,243,273,304,335,365]; %variable representing offset days (for calculation of monthly precipitation)
> MonthPrecip=[precip10(31,N);precip10(D1,N)-precip10(D,N)] %monthly precipitation (rows=months,columns=years)
> figure(1)
> plot(MonthPrecip) %plot of the monthly precipitation for all of the years (looks messy) (stored as figure 1)
> v=[1,12,0,10] %generates vector for the axes
> axis(v),xlabel('Month'),ylabel('Year'),title('Monthly Precipitation')
> figure(2)
> subplot(5,1,1) %the following lines generate subplots for the precipitation for years 1 to 5 (stored as figure 2)
> plot(MonthPrecip(1,),axis(v),xlabel('Month'),ylabel('Year'),title('Monthly Precipitation')
> subplot(5,1,2)
> plot(MonthPrecip(2,),axis(v)
> subplot(5,1,3)
> plot(MonthPrecip(3,),axis(v)



MATLAB YAAAAAY!!!!



Homework sucks.


----------



## Alpo

Sho did.


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## OzzyC

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Böring.


----------



## OzzyC

Katatonia


----------



## D-EJ915

hegemonia


----------



## Buzz762

I just spent 4 hours at Guitar Center.


----------



## Alpo

Why?


----------



## Buzz762

Testing out synths and keyboards.


----------



## Alpo

Find anything good?


----------



## D-EJ915

I like spending all day at GC, LOL


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Whoop, here's another random reply by me.


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Find anything good?



There's a couple Roland synths I want. During the two and a half hours I was in the keyboards area playing with the settings and shit, I got a couple of guys asking me if I was interested in collaborating with them on something.

The rest of the time was spent checking out various guitars (I've got serious PRS gas now too)


----------



## Nik

Buzz762 said:


> The rest of the time was spent checking out various guitars (I've got serious PRS gas now too)



..eeeeew


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate wind


----------



## Seedawakener

NECROPHILE! YES I AM!


----------



## Desecrated

I like woodwinds


----------



## Buzz762

I like vagina.


----------



## D-EJ915

smaggadabbada


----------



## Desecrated

I like goats


----------



## DBDbadreligion

"thank you baby Jesus for this meal."
-Ricky Bobby


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo daytona 500...


----------



## Pauly

I keep getting temp bans for posting pics in here lolololol [email protected] me


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Naren

Pauly said:


> I keep getting temp bans for posting pics in here lolololol [email protected] me



"temp bans"? Is that when you ban a "temp" (aka, an "intern")? And why would a temp get banned for posting pics?


----------



## D-EJ915

NWS pics?

all the nascar driver planes are flying over


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> NWS pics?
> 
> all the nascar driver planes are flying over



Pauly has been posting NWS pics?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man....


----------



## Naren

If so, shame on you, Pauly.


----------



## D-EJ915

arhg


tired...


----------



## Naren

Graaaaaggggggkgkgggggggggggg


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Naannannannannannnannnannna-na!


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Graaaaaggggggkgkgggggggggggg


and naren goes for the non-sensical random-letter post...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Bah, that's obviously "Bad hangover, man!" in japanese


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhhh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Listen to what the flower people say, aaa-aaa-aa-aah
Listen, it's getting louder every day


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking differential equations test tomorrow...it has numbers, unlike my physics one on friday which gayed me out...(not that it didn't have numbers, but just in general)...yeah...


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> fucking differential equations test tomorrow...it has numbers, unlike my physics one on friday which gayed me out...(not that it didn't have numbers, but just in general)...yeah...




Agh I feel your pain, I have a Diffy Q test on Thursday.

I haven't understood a single thing the teacher has said for the last 3 weeks--better start studying


----------



## Alpo

Good mourning!


----------



## OzzyC

Good night.


----------



## Alpo

Need to got toilet.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> and naren goes for the non-sensical random-letter post...



Actually that meant "daaaaaamn, dogg, you one crazy muthah" in Japanese.


----------



## Alpo

Fo shnizzle


----------



## Naren

Da rizzle fo kizzle.


----------



## Alpo

Oh man


----------



## Naren

No, Stan!


----------



## huber

Yes, Fran!


----------



## Naren

Why, Dan?


----------



## Buzz762

I'm procrastinating.


----------



## Naren

I'm misanthropolizing.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm talking to a hot chick again.


----------



## Naren

Be careful. You don't have a very good track record with "hot chicks."


----------



## Alpo

Maybe you should try cold chicks? Although that might be illegal...


----------



## Buzz762

That was an interesting conversation....

Just talked for like 20 minutes about breast size. She says she needs implants, and I'm saying that she's already got more than enough.


And it sucks that I'm in the 'just friends' zone with her.


----------



## Alpo

Just slip her a mickey and work your magic


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Just slip her a mickey and work your magic



Rape, eh?


----------



## Alpo

Do you have a better idea?


----------



## Naren

A better idea than "rape"?  Yeah, pretty much any idea you can come up with would be better than that. Murdering her by sticking burning hot coals in her eyes and dropping her in magma would be a better idea.


----------



## Alpo

I guess...


----------



## huber

I was thinking Hypnosis.


----------



## Naren

I don't think Dom here is a hypnotist...


----------



## Buzz762

Sadly, I am not.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## Pauly

Naren said:


> If so, shame on you, Pauly.



They weren't in my eyes NSFW, I mean that Gif of Kermit was that bad?!?!?!? Instead I'll just post cat pics, can't go wrong with that. CATURDAY!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Naren

Pauly said:


> They weren't in my eyes NSFW, I mean that Gif of Kermit was that bad?!?!?!? Instead I'll just post cat pics, can't go wrong with that. CATURDAY!



Oh, that pic, eh? Well, I think that'd be safe at my job, but there are probably a lot of jobs where it wouldn't be safe.


----------



## Coiso

quite cool!

i moderate a forum as well, we tend to close topics at 500 replys and start new ones, for the DB sake!


----------



## Makelele

I should be reading for the damn matriculation exams right now, but I can't seem to get anything done


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Naren

Naaasty


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I gouged my hand with a screw driver and it's bleeding like a motherfucker.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> I should be reading for the damn matriculation exams right now, but I can't seem to get anything done



I'm just waiting for the shiny white cap


----------



## Naren

tooth paste?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I wonder if there is popeye the sailor cat..


----------



## Seedawakener

Caught in a new millenum isnt as good as caught in a web.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm hungry. Someone Fedex me a sandwich.


----------



## Makelele

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm hungry. Someone Fedex me a sandwich.



hahaah, I just made and ate a nice huge sandwich, containing ham, 3 fried eggs and some tomatoes (woah, talk about cholesterol).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I wonder how much shipping would be on one of those sandwiches, and what kind of import fees/duty I'd have to pay.


----------



## Naren

And, after spending all that, you get an old rotting sandwich.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It would probably still be good. I once ate a sandwich made from moldy bread because I had nothing else to eat. Well, I did, but it required cooking.


----------



## Alpo

Okay


----------



## Seedawakener

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It would probably still be good. I once ate a sandwich made from moldy bread because I had nothing else to eat. Well, I did, but it required cooking.



and that is the reason why you today look like you do in your avatar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Actually a picture morphing program is the reason I look like that


----------



## D-EJ915

I have bad shits lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

MOOOOOOOOOOOOM! BATHROOM!


----------



## Makelele

Cooking something simple and edible isn't in any way difficult. I've been doing it since I was 10 or something.


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Dude, I have literally fucked up a cup of noodles. I forgot to put water in it (yes, I realize you're supposed to put water in, I forgot) and it caught fire in my microwave. Anytime I microwave anything now I can smell the burning noodles and burnt styrofoam. I'm so absent minded I forget shit like that.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it was pretty bad...I had to rush out of a diff eq test bc of it, lol


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yes...still recovering


----------



## Alpo

okay


----------



## D-EJ915

feelin a bit better now


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

I've burnt styrofoam before...actually that's the wrong word, I totally evaporated it on my soldering iron  That shit smells so bad.

My friend actually just sprinkles water on teh noodle thing then pours the flavour packet on that and microwaves it, ultimate-ghetto style.


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, I have literally fucked up a cup of noodles. I forgot to put water in it (yes, I realize you're supposed to put water in, I forgot) and it caught fire in my microwave. Anytime I microwave anything now I can smell the burning noodles and burnt styrofoam. I'm so absent minded I forget shit like that.



Yeah... uh, you're not supposed to put the cup in the microwave...


----------



## Seedawakener

YOU SUCK!


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Yeah... uh, you're not supposed to put the cup in the microwave...


yes you are...


----------



## Desecrated

A real man makes his own noddles.


----------



## Alpo

Some of you guys should really learn to cook real food.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Some of us shouldn't


----------



## D-EJ915

ramen4prez


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Rai rai rai rai ramirent?


----------



## Seedawakener

I wonder how noodles does it?


----------



## Alpo

Let the virtual de-pantsing begin.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

*tightens belt*


----------



## Seedawakener

Im cooking some pasta now BTW. hihi, premade sauce.


----------



## D-EJ915

cup noodles MICROWAVED TO PERFECTION!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Once I hit the lottery I'm just going to hire a chef to cook all my meals for me.


----------



## Alpo

Okay


----------



## Seedawakener

And he can chew the food for you too!


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Seedawakener said:


> And he can chew the food for you too!



I wonder if he could shit it out for me too.


----------



## D-EJ915

that would be nice


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I like the sound of that. I should hire someone to take care of ALL of my bodily functions.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WTB: Someone to breath for me.


----------



## cadenhead

I would rather breathe on my own. It's bad enough there are so many stupid people breathing all my oxygen in the first place.


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck karyotyping.


----------



## Seedawakener

Yeah, there are a lot of people breathing my oxygen too...


----------



## Buzz762

Screw O2, N2O is where it's at.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I'm so tired... and I even had a relatively good amount of sleep. I also had caffeine.

Something weird is going on!!!11one


----------



## Pauly




----------



## Desecrated

I love me some new guitarstrings


----------



## Pauly

http://epickid.com/kitty/kittyvideo.swf

Quality video.


----------



## D-EJ915

ANOTHER MONDAY IS FINISHED!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

only tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday left....


----------



## Pauly

THEN IT'S CATURDAY AGAIN!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

no man, my Monday is 12 hours long...ugh...


----------



## Rick

I wonder how many pics of cats you have on your computer, Jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915

I keep most of them on my photobucket, it's not like I sit at my computer and look at cat pics all day 

I do have 1949 pics in my photobucket though...I should upload some more just to break 2000.


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> I keep most of them on my photobucket, it's not like I sit at my computer and look at cat pics all day



Yeah, the rest of the day, you're posting them here.


----------



## Naren

Cats, eh? Crazy stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

I love cats, not like you guys would have ever known that.


----------



## Naren

I love cats too, but you don't see me posting pics of bizarre cats talkin' in 1337 speak (why are the cats talkin' like that, anyway?)...


----------



## Buzz762

and completely tasteless:


----------



## D-EJ915

h4rblz


----------



## Naren

What is harbl?  Doesn't sound like English...


----------



## D-EJ915

IT IS ENGLISH, n00b.

naren should visit 4chan sometime...but probably 2chan more, lol...


----------



## Naren

harbl: 1337 slang for "genitals."

Why would I want to go to one of those sites?


----------



## Buzz762

One thing I don't understand; what is the fascination with tentacles?


----------



## Naren

"Day Of The Tentacle" was a pretty cool game. Anyone remember that? It came out like in 1993 if I remember correctly...


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucasarts was the shit 

leChuck!

lol, those games were my favourite although I can never remember their names...with Guybrush


----------



## Naren

The Monkey Island games. "Curse Of Monkey Island," etc.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhh thank you!

I remember text-based games. Yes, I am that oldschool, my first "gaming system" was a Commodore 64, bitches, lol. Games programmed from magazines, oh yeah.


----------



## Naren

My first would be a tie between an NES and an Apple 2 from like 1984 or so. I had Zork on that baby. I loved Zork. I also had some other sweet games such as a Castlevania style very poor graphics adventure game.


----------



## Sebastian

In poland a good old school system was - Pegasus - Some great games on it... Tank, Contra, Mario.... 

That was the real gaming...


----------



## Naren

contra


----------



## Buzz762

My intro to gaming:


----------



## Alpo

Damn nazis!

The first game I ever played was Super Mario Bros. on NES. Still a great game


----------



## Naren

I remember playing Wolfenstein at a friend's house and thinking it was the greatest game ever. I also played Prince Of Persia there quite a bit.


----------



## Alpo

Prince of Persia is awesome 

Pretty hard game, though.


----------



## Naren

Yep. I kept falling down those pits into the spikes.


----------



## Alpo

It didn't help that the controls weren't very responsive.


----------



## Naren

Fighting with the sword was pretty hard with those controls.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well try figting with one for real..


----------



## Naren

I did. It was really easy to kill my opponent.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yes, well, but did you do it in Iranian dungeons?


----------



## Naren

Actually I did it in the ancient ruins of Balthzagaszdar in Southern Iran.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

ORLY!?! What the hell are you talking about an owl for?!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

So, you're a monkey...  I should have known...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

maybe he's the master od disguises?


----------



## Alpo

Perhaps...


----------



## Naren

Or perhaps he's just insane...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Yep... definitely insane.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

physics lab time...ugh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Work time, ugh.


----------



## Alpo

Staying at home time.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Must be nice.


----------



## Alpo

Pretty boring, actually. I really want a job right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

booring!


----------



## Alpo

boooring!!


----------



## D-EJ915

muffdiver?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I miss muff


----------



## D-EJ915

post time


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Muff time.


----------



## D-EJ915

time to go to physics, booo


----------



## Alpo

Larf, larf, larf!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fark!


----------



## Alpo

Barf!


----------



## Desecrated

Barf !!!


----------



## Alpo

GAH!


----------



## Sebastian

Alpo


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Mmmm.....Alpo.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>



Is that where you got your screenname from?


----------



## Alpo

No. It's a nickname given to me by my brother and his friend. I have no idea where it comes from.


----------



## Seedawakener

chooki chooki


----------



## Alpo

gooki gooki


----------



## Sebastian

qurwa qurwa


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wakka wakka wakka wakka...


----------



## D-EJ915

banana nana!


----------



## Alpo

Bonanza gonanza


----------



## D-EJ915

gonzaga


----------



## Seedawakener

uuuuh..... I dont have the strength.... to do anything....


----------



## Makelele




----------



## D-EJ915

omfg lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Abba. That'd be all.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I could go for some ramen right about now, some extra spicy flavour one.


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> I could go for some ramen right about now, some extra spicy flavour one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm trying so hard to stay awake.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

put tabasco on your private areas. that'll keep you awake.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was sitting in my chair before just looking at the blinds which are closed...and I couldn't get my eyes to stay shut, it was weird as hell, lol.


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes it was.


----------



## D-EJ915

There was some violinning in the anime I was starting to watch and it pissed me off so I exitted out and am listening to firewind, lol.


----------



## Alpo

Gus G


----------



## Sebastian

g zus


----------



## D-EJ915

GALNERYUS!

this guy's voice is the shit


----------



## Alpo

Okay


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah.


----------



## Makelele

Argh, I'm seriously tempted to buy a Charvel Avenger that some guy is auctioning at Huuto.net.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

a guitar...I assume


----------



## Makelele

What what?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah!


----------



## Makelele




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Okay!


----------



## D-EJ915

slantbucker!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Damnit, none of you pricks has even looked at my thread yet!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22676


----------



## D-EJ915

what thread


----------



## Alpo

I'd rather buy the RG2027XVV someone is selling on there...


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> I'd rather buy the RG2027XVV someone is selling on there...



Holy shit! Good call. I probably can't afford it, though


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

D-EJ915 said:


> what thread



Bah, I put a link to it you bastard!


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Holy shit! Good call. I probably can't afford it, though



Sucks being poor


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Sucks being poor



I'd have quite a nice collection of Ibanezes if I bought it (540S, RG2077XL and 2027).

minimikorotus 200&#8364;

ei jumalauta


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> minimikorotus 200
> 
> ei jumalauta



 Ihme jos joku huutaa.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Ihme jos joku huutaa.



Pitäisköhan tarjota RG2077XL:ää vaihdossa.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

English muthafucka, do you speak it!??!?!


----------



## Makelele

Well, some guy's selling a RG2027x at an auctionsite in Finland, and the minimum bid-raise is 200&#8364;, which is quite ridiculous.


----------



## D-EJ915

I SPEEZ KE ENGLASH!


----------



## Makelele

Jag talar svenska.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Makelele said:


> Well, some guy's selling a RG2027x at an auctionsite in Finland, and the minimum bid-raise is 200, which is quite ridiculous.



I was just kidding dude, I don't care if you speak your silly sounding gibberish


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Pitäisköhan tarjota RG2077XL:ää vaihdossa.



Ei. Sun pitäisi antaa se mulle synttärilahjaksi 

English smenglish.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Watashi wa Nikorasu desu.


----------



## D-EJ915

habajabadajabada!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oro?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> habajabadajabada!



How dare you insult my mother!!!


Dorothy Mantooth is saint, you leave her out of this!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have many leatherbound books....


----------



## Alpo

So I see...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, I saw that. Brick killed someone with a trident.... Look, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You may want to lay low for a while and go live with some relatives, because you may be wanted for murder.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## NegaTiveXero

Rly.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I wish I was a dancing monkey.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Don't we all....don't we all.


----------



## D-EJ915

Kenshin is the oro master.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah. I used to be a big fan of the TV series (up until the filler) and then I saw the first OAV. I couldn't go back to watching the TV series after that, it just seemed silly after that.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

the tv series was silly


----------



## Seedawakener

CANDY!

BTW, Prison break gets more thrilling every single episode... Right now even I want to kill scofield.


----------



## D-EJ915

gahhh I had tsubasa chronicles in spanish, that doesn't help me, lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

D-EJ915 said:


> the tv series was silly



The TV series of Kenshin was actually the first anime series I watched years ago, it was my gateway drug.


----------



## D-EJ915

the OAV/OVA is night/day compared to the TV series.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I know, it's so much fucking better. And no comedy whatsoever, that's the one thing that really surprised me about it. The action, animation, and mood is just so much better than the TV series. That's why I couldn't go back and watch the TV series after seeing it.


----------



## D-EJ915

the OVA is great, watch it if you haven't ...


----------



## Buzz762

Kris, one of the Cyanide and Happiness guys, is possibly one of the most deranged people I've ever talked to.


----------



## Leon

almost 6%! how long has it taken so far?


----------



## D-EJ915

Guile said:


> "THIIIS LOOONG!!!!!"


----------



## ibzrg1570

is chung-li wearing chuck taylors?


----------



## D-EJ915

something like that lmfao


----------



## Spoongirl

That's not chun li

that's Sakura



yes I used to play SF xD and that photo is disgusting x_x


----------



## Buzz762

Spoongirl said:


> That's not chun li
> 
> that's Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> yes I used to play SF xD and that photo is disgusting x_x



Yeah, Chun li had different hair.


----------



## D-EJ915

MOTHERZONE!



Buzz762 said:


> Yeah, Chun li had different hair.


and was a stereotypical Chinese woman in garb, lol.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> the tv series was silly



I liked the Rurouni Kenshin comic series, but when I saw the tv series, I thought, "Damn. This is boring."


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Here's another post. Yeah.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, and here's another one. Take that, you!


----------



## Metal Ken

D-EJ915 said:


>



All i can think when i see this is "SONIC BOOM!"


----------



## Naren

That's, uh, kinda nasty. So, this 32 year old guy is making a 16-year old girl, half his age... do that... Looks like sexual abuse of a minor...


----------



## Alpo

Sexual abuse of an action figure.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Sexual abuse of an action figure.



*BY* AN ACTION FIGURE!!  I think you might need to call the police on this one!!


----------



## Alpo

Run to the hills, Guile! It's teh f3dz!


----------



## Naren

And now he's gonna take Sakura with him and make matters worse with rape of a minor AND kidnapping.


----------



## Alpo

Aw, crap!


----------



## Naren

And I always trusted Guile ... I guess I shouldn't have, considering his name *IS* Guile after all.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe all the tiger uppercuts to the head finally took their toll...

My cat is sitting here with me, listening to Symphony X. She's got great taste in music. But the things she eats are just foul


----------



## Naren

So, you're saying that your cat went through your CD collection and specifically selected Symphony X, took the CD out of the case and put it in your CD player, pushed the play button, and then proceeded to sit there to listen to it?


----------



## Alpo

Well, duh!


----------



## Naren

Can you have your cat call me up on my phone? I'd like to talk to her.


----------



## Alpo

Sorry, she's not allowed to make long distance calls. Not after what happened last time


----------



## Naren

Don't tell me she called an astronaut.


----------



## Alpo

I shall spare you the horror...


----------



## Naren

I'm scared.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> That's, uh, kinda nasty. So, this 32 year old guy is making a 16-year old girl, half his age... do that... Looks like sexual abuse of a minor...



16 is actually legal here.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2006/12/19/sex-tourism.html

That's hotter than a 14 year old in a field hockey skirt


----------



## Alpo

14? That's just sick


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hey, I'm just a law abiding citizen, it's not my fault


----------



## Naren

A 32 year old having sex with a 16 year old is very nasty. That means when he was her age, she wasn't even born yet (or was, at the most, a few weeks or months old). I also think it's nasty for an 18 year old to have sex with a 40 year old. In both cases, the guys are old enough that the girl could be their own daughter.


----------



## Alpo

Or the girls old enough that the guy could be their own son.


----------



## Naren

Not so familiar with that kind of stuff, but yeah, that would also fit in the same category...


----------



## Seedawakener

came home from school and soon I have a guitarlesson...


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Naren

hm...


----------



## Alpo

hm... 

Uhhh, I mean


----------



## Naren

uh...


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

WHAT DID YOU SAY!?!?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm confused...


And hungry... Think I'll go eat something.


----------



## Alpo

I'm not hungry. I do need a shower...


----------



## Spoongirl

I'm sick


----------



## Naren

My girlfriend is sick too.  I hope she gets better soon. I gave her medicine, but it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## D-EJ915

Spoongirl said:


> I'm sick


I was sick last week.

I know lots of scary pedos, and it's way scarier than 30 year old guys liking 16 year olds.


----------



## Makelele

Last time I really was sick was about 5 or 6 years ago. I had pneumonia for three weeks before the doctors managed to figure out what it was.


----------



## D-EJ915

yipes, pneumonia sucks


----------



## Alpo

I haven't been really sick in ages. I think the worst was like 3-4 years ago when I had a real bad fever. Everything suddenly looked more red than before. But that was only for a day or two.


----------



## D-EJ915

gahhh


----------



## Alpo

bahhh


----------



## Rick

I was really sick this weekend and it blew.


----------



## D-EJ915

glaaahhh


----------



## Rick

Oh, sorry.....mlaaaaaah


----------



## D-EJ915

baaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## Rick

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Smlargenoff.


----------



## Alpo

znaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Poop face.


----------



## D-EJ915

High and Mighty Color's new cd San is out, I'm gonna give it a listen after my shower, lol.


----------



## Alpo

Are you really, lol?


----------



## D-EJ915

ok shower time!


----------



## Alpo

Is it now, lol?


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...just waiting for this download to finish.


----------



## Alpo

Ok, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't really think San is realy anything special, meh. It sounds just like the rest of HaMC.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Z»BANANACOREz«


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I found some SICK GL-style ESPs on ebay, I want one of them so bad...


----------



## Alpo

Do you really, lol?


----------



## D-EJ915

ORANGE SODA!!!

yeah I'll link you:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190085294035
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190085297476&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190085298943&rd=1&rd=1

I emailed about what prices he was selling them for, I wonder if I can snag one? :O that would be so awesome


----------



## Alpo

The first one is the coolest, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like the straight-up kamikaze the most but hte others are sweet too, I would love to have any one of them


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

This is a post on the internet.


----------



## Buzz762

It's not so much a net or web, as it is a series of tubes.


----------



## Pauly

Firecrotch!!!!!! Yowwwwwww owwwwwwww wooooaaaaah!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

All your base...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't really think San is realy anything special, meh. It sounds just like the rest of HaMC.



So, it sucks just like pretty much everything HaMC has released, then...


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck yeah. Take that Chicago.

Wings win 4-2


My jersey smells of beer. I really need to wash this thing.


----------



## Naren

Then wash it, dammit.


----------



## Nik

I'm soooo tired I spent the last 5 hours doing differential equations. At least I somewhat understand how to do them now 

Wish me luck on the test tomorrow!


----------



## Naren

Oh, yeah? Well, I spent all last night recalibrating the warp drive.  And tonight I'm going to build a time machine. Maybe tomorrow I'll create a wormhole to another dimension.

Differential equations my ass...


----------



## D-EJ915

ANBERLIN WAS AWESOME!!

»You guys should go see them, cheap tickets too, I paid 14 bucks and it was totally worth it.


----------



## Naren

Isn't Anberlin (or was it Amberlin) the name of a college in the midwest?


----------



## Alpo

Morning palace.


----------



## Naren

Night Gallery


----------



## Buzz762

Woo, just got home... it's 4AM and I'm fucking tired.


----------



## Naren

I can imagine you would be at 4am


----------



## Alpo

Stratovarius' Episode is one of the best power metal albums ever.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Damn you, Aleksi!!!!!!!! Damn youuuuu!!!


----------



## Alpo

Damn me? Why?


----------



## Naren

Because you're always trying to get my Little Debbie's Oatmeal Cream Pies!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Little Debbie's Cream Pie!



PERVERT!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> PERVERT!!



"Pervert"?  What? You don't like Little Debbie's oatmeal cream pies?  Even if you don't... I fail to see what's so perverted about them.


----------



## Alpo

Nothing... nothing at all.

How's the demo coming along? It would be quite corking to hear your band.


----------



## Naren

"corking"?  I'm not familiar with that term. 

The demo is going good. We'll probably have all songs recorded, mixed, and up by some time next week (we're recording the vocals on Saturday or Sunday which is the only thing we have left to record). I'm pretty sure you won't like my band since you seem to be more a prog and power metal type guy and my band is more thrash and death (and other stuff - one of the songs has clean vocals and guitar throughout the verses and insanely heavy vocals and guitar for the chorus, bridge, and outro).

And, by the way, Little Debbie's Oatmeal Cream Pies are an American tradition that every kid I knew enjoyed when I was in elementary school. In fact, I wish I could buy some over here. I haven't had one in like 2-3 years.


----------



## Alpo

I like anything with good songs and vocals that don't sound like crap. I like a lot of thrash metal, and quite a few death metal bands.

So I'm sure I'll like your band if the songs are good.


----------



## Naren

Then you should like it - since it's better than 90% of the stuff out there lol: Of course, I'm gonna say that. I'm the main songwriter/guitarist/singer ). The reason I said that you probably won't like it is because you said that you don't like screamy vocals and there are screamy, growly, and clean vocals all across our songs (mostly screamy, I guess ), oftentimes mixed within one song.


----------



## Sebastian

gummi bears


----------



## Naren

sour ones.


----------



## Makelele

I got my first negative rep ever today. My rep points went down from 1754 to 1753.


----------



## Naren

The first time I got a negative rep, my rep points went from like 300 to 270. It was some stupid comment much like the one you got. Such as "you're stupid" or "your comment is gay" or "nuh-uh."


----------



## Seedawakener

Watching the pick of destiny...


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> The first time I got a negative rep, my rep points went from like 300 to 270. It was some stupid comment much like the one you got. Such as "you're stupid" or "your comment is gay" or "nuh-uh."



Kind of funny that someone bothered to give me negative rep for saying that a guitar was ugly.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Kind of funny that someone bothered to give me negative rep for saying that a guitar was ugly.



But, in that case, you at least know why they gave you negative rep. I've gotten negative rep with no comment left and when I clicked on what the post was, it was me just saying something like, "That's my favorite album by them. I saw a live performance of ______ where _____ had a sweet modified universe." Just left me going . I'm guessing someone was just randomly handing out negative rep. Which reminds me of the time I got negative rep where the comment said "Don't feel bad. I'm giving negative rep to everyone in this thread." (that was about half a year ago)


----------



## Pauly

Rep is serious business.

Also anonymous repping is gay.

Alsp repping negatively and signing it as another poster is also gay.


----------



## Alpo

"ur comment is ugly"

What does that even mean?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Your comment wasn't aesthetically pleasing. Here's an example of how it should have looked:

*That guitar is ugly.*


----------



## Makelele

Isn't this better:
_
That guitar is le fugly_


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Alpo

zananas


----------



## D-EJ915

melonas


----------



## Seedawakener

I need 6000

FUCK I HAVE TO GO... Ill get another 1000th...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm so tired, I just want to sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

ha...have fun


----------



## eaeolian

Sleep? Sleep is for the weak.

[action=eaeolian]is obviously very strong...[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck you, I'll kick your ass (in my dreams). For 8 hours of the day I'm a viking, how many hours a day are YOU a viking?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not one for ass-kicking


----------



## Alpo

I like to kick them in the balls.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I managed to stay awake through work.


----------



## Makelele

I like to ram my fist down into their stomachs and rip out their goddamn spine! YAARGGH!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

6000 bitches.


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Alpo

ghost


----------



## Makelele

toast


----------



## Creepy

roast
boast 
most
coast


----------



## Alpo

Whos roast can boast the most coast?


----------



## Makelele

ARGH, now I'm tempted to offer my RG2077XL in exchange for a RG2027.


----------



## Creepy

The rain in Spain stays mainly.........eh, whateva


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> ARGH, now I'm tempted to offer my RG2077XL in exchange for a RG2027.



I doubt the guy would want to downgrade 

It's worth a shot, though.

How now brown cow?


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Whos roast can boast the most coast?



Space Ghost, coast to coast.


----------



## Makelele

I'd really like to keep my 2077XL though, so I don't know...


----------



## Sebastian

and 1


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> I'd really like to keep my 2077XL though, so I don't know...



I'll give you 50 for it.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone


----------



## Alpo

mañanaphoné


----------



## Dive-Baum

iphone


----------



## Alpo

iDildo


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao


----------



## Buzz762

Probably nsfw... 
http://www.digitalworld.no/images/suki001_1154651015_1154946014.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

indachat


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> I'd really like to keep my 2077XL though, so I don't know...



I'll give you 2 for it.


----------



## D-EJ915

hammerfall


----------



## Naren

daggerfall


----------



## D-EJ915

both awesome


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I'll give you 2 for it.



I already offered him 50. He promised to sell it to me.


----------



## Naren

He said mine was a better offer.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Alpo

I just talked to him and he said:



> Naren stupid! I not sell guitar to Naren! I sell to you, 100%!


----------



## Naren

Are you making fun of him? He doesn't talk like that.


----------



## Makelele

I probably should decide what to do quite soon, because the auction ends in about 4 hours.


----------



## Naren

But... you told me that you'd sell it to me for 2&#8364;...


----------



## Alpo

I hate you both


----------



## Naren

Don't worry. We hate you too.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Another monkey, eh?


----------



## Alpo

I live in a zoo


----------



## Naren

How's that working out for you?


----------



## Alpo

Okay, I guess... That damn monkey keeps hogging the remote, and it ticks me off.  But at least I have someone to talk to.


----------



## Naren

Does he talk back?


----------



## Alpo

Not really.


----------



## Buzz762

I really need to stop coming home at 5 in the morning.


My night can be summed up like this:

1. Went to Walmart.
2. Watched _Ernest Goes to Camp_
3. Watched some cosmetic and bypass surgeries on Discovery Health _OnDemand_
4. Went to eat some breakfast.
5. Watched a documentary on ink (surprisingly fascinating stuff. I had no idea how much work actually went into producing any sort of ink.)


----------



## Alpo

Okay...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nokay.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Pearl-Eliminator...ryZ41452QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'd like to know how this guy ever expects to sell with an auction like that  I e-mailed him asking for pics of the actual pedal and he said he didn't have a camera, but that the pedal was in very good condition...Like that's why I'm asking for more pics douche bag


----------



## Alpo

Pottery Barn


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas?


----------



## Alpo

Banana barn


----------



## D-EJ915

welcome to the metal age


----------



## Alpo

Mental age


----------



## D-EJ915

Glory to the brave


----------



## Naren

Glory to the weak.


----------



## D-EJ915

Heeding the call

and now why I'm up...circuits quiz :/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

30 PC's just arrived to be imaged, yay.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Very woot indeed.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## B Lopez

Just put in an order for a Vader 2x12


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

POSTING FROM MOSAIC lmao


----------



## Naren

Yeh?


----------



## D-EJ915

YEAHHH

XILINX WOOOO!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have to pee.


----------



## D-EJ915

HAVE FUN PEEING WHILE I AM XILINXING AND MODELSIMMING


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oh, I will have fun.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah dude I have no idea how to simulate this hahaha


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Simulate my urination?


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't know about a simulation but a reenactment is pretty simple to pull off.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah but simulating it on the computer is hard


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'll reenact it on your computer if you really want me to.


----------



## D-EJ915

my trala la


----------



## Alpo

Ga ga goo goo.

Pants are restricting.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

I don't like pants.


----------



## Naren

I love pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

pants are decent


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pants suck, at least when they're on hot chicks. Pants are mandatory for fatties and ugo's.


----------



## Desecrated

I like pants, i bought a new pair yesterday


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck you and your shiny new fancy pants!!!!11!!11!ONE


----------



## D-EJ915

I just took a shower, woot


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Does this strike anyone else as funny?


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha

gaia 4th anniversary...scary...I've been there 3 years ;


----------



## Buzz762

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Does this strike anyone else as funny?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana!


----------



## B Lopez

I dont own a single pair of pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

glaaahhhhh


----------



## Desecrated

whats up with the bananas ?


----------



## Buzz762

Damnit. 

The wings are going to give me a heart attack

They just went into a shoot-out with the Oilers.


----------



## B Lopez

go sharks!


----------



## D-EJ915

H-207s FTW!


----------



## B Lopez

pfft

I own a MH-307 

is yours the red or green one that floats around here?


----------



## D-EJ915

Huh? Mine's the awesome red one which is the best one they made.


----------



## B Lopez

I wish I had that one sooo bad its ridiculous.


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha

dan stop being gay and post in here already


----------



## Alpo

Doods, it's like morning here!


----------



## Naren

It's like 4:30pm here. 

[action=Naren]is doing laundry right now and listening to Carcass' "Heartwork" album.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

Dood! Where's my car?


----------



## Naren

You don't have a car.  You never did...


----------



## Alpo

You are correct. 10 points and a parrot badge for you.


----------



## Naren

SWEET! A parrot badge!


----------



## Alpo

Off to the store. Need food.


----------



## Naren

You're gay...


----------



## Alpo

Who're gay?


----------



## Naren

The members of the boy group 'N Sync of which you are a member.


----------



## Alpo

You wish.


----------



## Naren

I wish you were a member of 'N Sync? Why would I wish that?


----------



## Desecrated

gay


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I wish you were a member of 'N Sync? Why would I wish that?



Because you're a pervert.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Because you're a pervert.



The only one here who is a pervert is you. I start talking about something as innocent as Little Debbies and you suddenly start accusing me of being a pervert for no reason.  For someone to call someone a pervert for talking about Little Debbies, there has to be something seriously wrong with their brain.

Dude, do yourself a favor and check yourself into the "Pervert's Clinic." Your friends and family are worried about you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

They just upped my credit limit by $3000 without my knowledge or consent....is that legal?


----------



## Naren

I think it is.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm going to have to call and get them to lower it back down, I'm fucked enough by debt as it is...but I guess I at least have good credit if they bump it up by that much


----------



## Naren

I've never even owned a credit card before and I'm 24. Of course, I've never been in debt before either.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I've got student loans, a car, and a mortgage, not to mention credit with sears and futureshop for appliances. Hopefully that mostly goes away soon though if someone will buy my damn house. And I'm 23, so I've got a whole life of paying interest ahead of me


----------



## Naren

I live in Japan where people actually prefer that you pay in cash instead of credit cards, which is good for me, since I've never liked credit cards. I used to go in to pay my rent in cash, but now I have it automatically wired from my bank account every month (another common way of doing things here). 

No debt/no paying interest =


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, the US is the credit card king of the world haha.


----------



## Buzz762

I don't have a credit card (actually have zero credit because I've always bought everything outright) but I do have a check/debit card that I use for EVERYTHING. It's just a matter of whether I actually have cash on me as to whether I'll bother with the card or not.


I was talking to someone at White Castle and asked if anyone ever just buys one burger. He was like "Yeah, and then they put it on their credit card." 



w00t. I'm hosting a LAN party in about an hour.


----------



## Alpo

I don't have a credit card, and neither does anyone in my family. I prefer to pay in cash, and it keeps the stupidity at a minimum.


----------



## D-EJ915

BAH!


----------



## Alpo

ZAH!


----------



## Desecrated

I have no money


----------



## Alpo

I do, but not for long. I need an ADA MP-1!


----------



## D-EJ915

wa~ha!!


----------



## Alpo

za~ha!!


----------



## D-EJ915

nya~ha!


----------



## technomancer

this thread is going to take forever to reach 100k


----------



## Desecrated

yes it will-nyo


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, my friend used to do that all the time


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, my friend used to do that all the time



tell him to stop watching anime,


----------



## D-EJ915

you guys know anyone wanting to buy an Ashdown? It crushes at louder volumes...unfortunately for me, that means melting my face off in my tiny room, lol...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fart.


----------



## Desecrated

speed


----------



## D-EJ915

metal!


----------



## technomancer

symphony


----------



## D-EJ915

sex


----------



## technomancer

drugs


----------



## D-EJ915

cock roll


----------



## Alpo

rock n roll


----------



## D-EJ915

bed time *waves*


----------



## Alpo

I just woke up.


----------



## Nik

Desecrated said:


> speed




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SP6xzeOjLI

lolz


----------



## Alpo

Great!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Nice!


----------



## Buzz762

I'm getting really annoyed.. I just joined a blues rock band which I think I'm now going to have to back out of because my left hand is getting pretty bad. It started with my shoulder, and then the pain made it to my elbow. Now I've got sharp pains in the tips of my bottom two fingers and it just hurts to move them in any sort of way. 

I gotta go see a doctor.


----------



## Alpo

That sucks  It's a good idea to see a doctor.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayogozaimasu!

anyway...IT'S RAININ ON MAH BDAY!!


----------



## Alpo

Ok.


----------



## D-EJ915

masters of eternity


----------



## Alpo

Oh man, is it hot in here.


----------



## D-EJ915

dang man...you have no idea about hot, lmfao...


----------



## Desecrated

i need a life


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Desecrated

you to ?


----------



## ohio_eric

My god this thread is six weeks old and we still haven't got to 10,000.


----------



## Nik

ohio_eric said:


> My god this thread is six weeks old and we still haven't got to 10,000.



I know  It's pretty sad--it took more than 15 hours to simply start a new page.

We'll never make it


----------



## ohio_eric

Maybe the ss.org crew needs inspired. Maybe Chris needs to offer free beer to the 10,000th post, but set a deadline


----------



## Seedawakener

YES OR MAYBE WE CAN GET CHRIS TO REMOVE THE AUTOSUBMERGE FOR AN HOUR! CAPS FTW!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

+1 to removing automerge for a bit to spur this thread on


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that might help


----------



## ohio_eric

Yeah kill the automerge and I could do it alone on a slow day at work.


----------



## playstopause

Is someone hearing?


----------



## Desecrated

nope everybody is deaf


----------



## technomancer

Is there anybody listening...


----------



## Buzz762

Is there anyone that sees what's going on?


----------



## technomancer

Read between the lines


----------



## bostjan

Hello


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nik said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SP6xzeOjLI
> 
> lolz



*
SONIC FUCKING MOTION*


----------



## technomancer

criticize the words they're selling


----------



## D-EJ915

less than 3 hours remaining...


----------



## ohio_eric

I like cheese


----------



## Naren

Cheddar is pretty good stuff. My favorite is probably Pepperjack.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> My favorite is probably Pepperjack.



Seconded.


----------



## Naren

Haven't had any in a while, but sandwiches with Pepperjack just taste so much better than ones without.


----------



## ohio_eric

Pepperjack is indeed yummy. I do love my cheese. My favorite cheese totally depends on the application. 

Sandwiches: provolone and pepper jack
Snacking: sharp cheddar
Other cheese like colby,pamasean and mozzarella get much love from me as well. Grilled cheese sandwiches remain my favorite sandwhich ever. Homemade mac and cheese is my favorite pasta dish. 


CHEESE


----------



## Naren

mmm. I have to agree with most of what you're saying. Sharp Cheddar is probably the best snacking cheese. I haven't had mac and cheese in forever.  And I'm fucking starving right now... (My mom always used to make me grilled cheese sandwiches. )


----------



## D-EJ915

I was watching Kanon 06, but the rest of the eps areN't out so I finished watching the original one lol


----------



## Naren

I bought the sweetest Children Of Bodom DVD yesterday. 1 and a half hour live performance in Stockholm, 8 music videos (I think there were 8), and an hour long documentary (including the deleted scenes). It also came with 2 music CDs.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool! You should watch Kanon, lol...


----------



## Naren

What is Kanon?


----------



## B Lopez

Naren said:


> Haven't had any in a while, but sandwiches with Pepperjack just taste so much better than ones without.



I just ate, and Im hungry again. Thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> What is Kanon?


it was an H-game if I remember...they made a 13-ep series out of it...and now are making a 26-ep one.


I googled it and this came up:


> ... And despite being based on a H-game (albeit a light one) there's barely a speck of fan service ...


which pretty much sums it up, lol...they turned it from a hentai game into a shojo thing or whatever  it's pretty funny how that happened...


----------



## Naren

B Lopez said:


> I just ate, and Im hungry again. Thanks.



I haven't eaten anything yet today and it's already 1:25... 



D-EJ915 said:


> it was an H-game if I remember...they made a 13-ep series out of it...and now are making a 26-ep one.



What's an "H-game"? Is that different from an "L-game" or a "Q-game"?


----------



## D-EJ915

yes... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eroge


----------



## Naren

And why should I watch a show based off of a porno game?


----------



## D-EJ915

no idea but there's not the least bit of fan service in it hahahaha


----------



## Naren

So, it's just straight up porno, then?


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao

I don't think you'd like it tbh, too girly for you.


----------



## distressed_romeo

If you need me, me and Neil'll be hanging out with the Dream King...Neil says 'hi' by the way...


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun man!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> lmfao
> 
> I don't think you'd like it tbh, too girly for you.



My favorite comics and animations are mostly ultra-violent, masculine, and kickass (see "Hokuto no ken" - the greatest comic series ever). I've been reading "Death Note" lately which is pretty interesting... and dark.


----------



## D-EJ915

Everyone says the Death Note anime is awesome but I haven't watched it, I have all the episodes so far though, lol.


----------



## Naren

I haven't seen the animation, but I did see the first live action film. The second live action film is coming out on DVD in the middle of next month (March 15th or something). The first live action film was cool, but not as good as the comic.

On a similar subject, there is this guy who is 2 desks/cubicles over from me at work who has over 70 japanimation figures on his desk: like 40 on his shelf, 10 on his computer monitor, and another 20 on his desk next to his computer. He didn't use to have any. Then one day I noticed he had 2 on his desk and I thought, "Hm. That's interesting." and the next week, there were 8. The next week, there were 15. etc. etc. The 70 or so he has now is still growing. And all of his figures are animation girls (with the exception of 1-2 figures I noticed that were guys). He even has a figure with a bunny suit and bunny ears. Every day I look to see how many new figures he's bought. There is another guy who sits near him in a different row who has something like 40-50 figures, but like 20 of them are all the same figure, but just some of them are different sizes.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha

MANIAC!!

I only have 1 figurine...but I do have like 200 Transformers including like 10 variations of Optimus Prime, GO ME!


----------



## Naren

I'd say so. But he doesn't have any comics or animation DVDs at his desk... just figures... I think he's a programmer...


----------



## D-EJ915

haha programming FTL...


----------



## Naren

Programming itself isn't that bad. It's debugging that makes you want to commit suicide.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

Ys. Rly. Y dn u dy??!!?!


----------



## Alpo

Uhhh... Yes


----------



## Naren

YYt wasn n ys n qestn!!!!!!11111

[action=Naren]is fighting fire with fire.[/action]


----------



## Karl Hungus

You're not posting enough Naren, we'll never hit 100k with your laziness!


----------



## Makelele

I predict we'll hit 100k by the year 2015.


----------



## Naren

Dude, I have 528 posts in this thread so far. I'm pretty sure that's more than you, Karl (yes, that is a challenge against thine manhood). In fact, I spend a lot of my day at work posting in this thread. The only other people who regularly post in here are: D-EJ915 and Alpo.


----------



## Michael

Haha, nice idea... 

I might a well make some use of this post and say something. I "obtained" a couple of CDs today. Listening through them right now. I got Bloodbath - Resurrection Through Carnage and Psycroptic - The Scepter of the Ancients. Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Naren

You "obtained" some CDs...?


----------



## Michael

Yeah, rules of metal man...



Chris said:


> *Obtain*
> - You don&#8217;t buy something at the store, you obtain it.
> - You don&#8217;t get good tone on your amp, you obtain good tone.
> - &#8220;Dude, I obtained a bad ass CD today.&#8221;


----------



## Naren

Then why'd you put quotation marks around it? 

"I obtained a CD today." = "I bought or received a CD today."
"I 'obtained' a CD today." = "I stole a CD today."


----------



## Alpo

Some mysterious goo has just entered the building.


----------



## Naren

Did you ask it what it was doing in the building?


----------



## Alpo

No. It was really sinister looking goo.


----------



## Naren

So I learned Finnish yesterday. I just thought, "Eh, might be a useful language to know." So I learned it. Yep, that's pretty much how it went. Mm hm.


----------



## Makelele

No puhutaan sitten pelkästään suomea tässä ketjussa.


----------



## Alpo

Tehdäänpä niin. Mites ylppäreihin luku sujuu?


----------



## Makelele

Ihan hyvin. Harmittaa vain ettei ole tehnyt läksyjä kunnolla koko lukioaikana.


----------



## D-EJ915

MYSTERIOUS GOOO!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Ihan hyvin. Harmittaa vain ettei ole tehnyt läksyjä kunnolla koko lukioaikana.



Kyl siel silti pärjää.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~manana!


----------



## Alpo

zanana~banana!


----------



## D-EJ915

ughu

time for class...


----------



## Desecrated

hedelmä, vihannesten viljely; kasvimaa, kuollut rotta


----------



## Alpo

Jag ska gå titta på TV.


----------



## Sebastian

damn..


----------



## Desecrated

damned


----------



## Alpo

dam


----------



## b3n

93774 to go...


----------



## Alpo

GRRRRRRRAAAAAAARRRRRR!!!

Alpo play bass now!


----------



## Sebastian

Alpo give me 700$ now!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just killed my LSD test


----------



## Desecrated

lsd killed my testicle


----------



## Sebastian

test the test of the testing test


----------



## D-EJ915

LSD...Pleasure in Pain


----------



## Sebastian

David The Gnome OWNS


----------



## Alpo

I need money.


----------



## Makelele

Go rob a bank then.


----------



## Alpo

I've got a better idea. You rob a bank, and give me money.


----------



## D-EJ915

SHE NEVER GAVE UUUPP!!!


----------



## Alpo

Yes, she did.


----------



## Naren

You didn't hear? Actually she did give up. Like just 2 weeks ago too.


----------



## D-EJ915

Black HEAAARRRTT


----------



## Naren

Actually the H.E.A.A.A.R.R.R.T.T. is more of a reddish greyish brown color.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Alpo knows his puppy chow.


----------



## Makelele

I'm reading physics right now. I've got to get through everything we've done in 9 physics courses before the matriculation exams, or I'm screwed. Luckily there's still a couple of weeks left, but unfortunately I also have to study for the chemistry and mathematics exams. 

It's a good thing that I'm good enough at all languages I've studied (Swedish, Finnish, English, German), so that I don't need to really study for those exams to get good grades.


----------



## Alpo

What's wrong with me? For the last few days I've been thinking about putting together a rack. I have GAS for several preamps (especially a Triaxis, but I'll never be able to afford that), and I'll need a poweramp and a cab too. I need money


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao colours?

I had a halo-esque bug dream again today where this alien race has these bugs which kill you or something and there are superbugs which take 7 years to mature but can "kill 65,000+"


----------



## Alpo

u r n3rd1!!1!! lolo lll olo lool


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, I had one before that where I was in this dorm-esque place and was fixing my headband hahaha


----------



## Alpo

okay


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it was funtastic


----------



## Alpo

okay


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANANANA~NYA!


----------



## Alpo

okay.


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah man...I wonder what I'll get over break...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm hungry. Feed me.


----------



## D-EJ915

NOOO!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm hungry. Feed me.



bananas ? ?


----------



## Alpo

Break like the wind.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Sure. Fed Ex them to me.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

#6261


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Feces.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww dude


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If you looked at all my posts, I wonder how many times I've said poop/feces/urine etc.


----------



## D-EJ915

scum of the earth


----------



## Desecrated

you rang ???


----------



## D-EJ915

bananapowaa!


----------



## Desecrated

apple


----------



## D-EJ915

crapple


----------



## Rick

Banana


----------



## technomancer

flying monkeys


----------



## Desecrated

kansas


----------



## technomancer

evolution


----------



## Seedawakener

revolution


----------



## Desecrated

this is evolution, monkey, man and the gun.


----------



## Buzz762

I've been listening to Daft Punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger on repeat for at least an hour.


----------



## technomancer

bored


----------



## D-EJ915

I popped in Unearth's latest cd, cool...


----------



## technomancer

Unearth kicks ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

meh, all their songs sound the same


----------



## Sebastian

im eating breakfast


----------



## D-EJ915

waaiiiii


----------



## Naren

That dude bought a big figurine now. Looks damn expensive. I have no idea how much those things cost, but I'm betting it's at least over 2500 yen.


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah I can imagine, my friend has some hardcore getter robo, mazinger, etc. stuff which was crrraaazzy expensive, and these are the like 2 foot tall ones too. I haven't seen him in ages though.


----------



## Naren

Well, none of this guy's figures are that big. Most of his are a few inches long, but he has 2-3 big ones that are something like 6-9 inches long and very detailed. I don't know if they're from any particular animation. I'm incredibly familiar with Japanimation, but I don't recognize one of the 70+ figurines he has. I assume they are just figurines and not specific characters from an animation...


----------



## D-EJ915

They're probably from hentai games tbh, that's what most figurines made are from.

Does he buy pre-painted ones or blank ones? Some people go all-out crazy with the blank ones and painting them in "exotic" ways 

people are crazy, I know you agree with me, too


----------



## Naren

They are very very intricately painted. Some of them look like they were taken directly from whatever animation they came from and were put in three dimensions on his desk (in the case of very detailed animations). I'm sure that some of them are a lot more detailed than the drawn version they are based off of.

Well, they're all wearing clothes, albeit sometimes skimpy clothes (such as bathing suits, tight superhero outfights, skimpy miniskirt), fetishy clothes (like the bunny suit with bunny ears), or are in "sexual" positions (one is dressed in exercise clothes and is bending way over). And I don't think he would buy 70 figurines from porno/sex games and put them on his desk...

People are crazy. The one video game store that I always go to has figurines, action figures, Gundam sets, and anything even remotely related to that kind of stuff in the basement (the first floor is where the video games are). I like to look at how intricately made some of them are, but I can't understand why someone would want to own those. I've only been there twice, both times when I was a little bored.


----------



## D-EJ915

The Perfect Grade bandai gundam models are pretty crazy, you should check those out sometime.


----------



## Naren

I've seen them. They have the original early 1980's ones, the 1990's models, and then the newest models. A guy I work with loves the original ones, but admits that they look really cheap and weird compared to how complicated the new Bandai ones are.

The same building also has buildable tanks, airplanes, etc. And if you go to the third or fourth floor, they have a bunch of legos (I used to love legos).


----------



## Alpo

Legos are great! 

Good morning!


----------



## Naren

Legos are cool. I haven't played with them since I was 13 or so...


----------



## Buzz762

..I can't wait until my son is old enough for the real legos (not the giant ass ones)


I have a couple very large tubs of them.


----------



## Alpo

Duplo!


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Duplo!



He's not even at the Duplo stage yet... There's one size of bricks even bigger than Duplo.


----------



## Alpo

There is? That's crazy, Duplos are huge.


----------



## Naren

Duplos are quite big, indeed. I never liked Duplos. I loved Legos because you could build whatever you want. My best friend in junior high built a 9-foot tall lego tower. It was huuuuuge. He used pieces from the "Dark Castle" (I think that's what it was called. The Lego series with the dark knights and stuff), the horror collection, and then some other one (he owned like 10 of the different lego series things). He put lego characters all throughout the inside, looking out of windows. He made it look like a sweet evil tower in the middle of some dark fantasy. At the bottom, he had the skeleton legos from the Pirates collection and the horror collection. He took some pics, but they were just normal pictures since digital cameras hadn't been invented yet. I wish I had a pic of that. It was really cool. I was also at his house the day he destroyed the thing (like a month or so after he built it).


----------



## Alpo

That must have been pretty cool.


----------



## Naren

It was.


----------



## Alpo

Good. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Naren

I'm happy for you as well.


----------



## Alpo

Then we're all happy.


----------



## Naren

Maybe...


----------



## Alpo

Now is the winter of our discontent.


----------



## Naren

Actually the winter of our discontent isn't until December, 2008.  Sorry.


----------



## Alpo

Wrong again, "Guide to the Winters of Our Discontent."  

Ahh, just got a textmessage from my singer. Band practice today at six. I can't wait to get my hands on that ADA MP-1 again.


----------



## Naren

ADA MP-1? WHAZZAT!?!?


----------



## Alpo

An awesome preamp from the 80's.


----------



## Naren

It doesn't look that cool...


----------



## Alpo

It looks really 80's, which I think is cool. The sound is pure shred, similar to the 80's Gilbert sound. He used one of these, but I believe they were modded. It gets the same basic sound.


----------



## Naren

I didn't know you were a shredder. 

I used to make my computer look all 80s. It was a top of the line computer, but I had a sticker on it that said "4 MB of RAM!!!!" (that I had taken off of an old piece of hardware from the 80s), another sticker that said "2x CD ROM" that I had gotten somewhere else, an Apple mouse pad that I had gotten off an Apple II from around 1984 or so, and various other sarcastic things (I had an overdrive button on my computer and normally the CPU readout wasn't lit up because my computer was faster than it could show, but if I pushed the overdrive button, the CPU readout read at 33 Mhz) that made my top-of-the-line computer look like it was from 1988 or so.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I didn't know you were a shredder.



I'm not very good, but I try  I often just go into these tasteless shredfests that consist of fast scales and a few bends here and there. It can be fun sometimes 



Naren said:


> I used to make my computer look all 80s. It was a top of the line computer, but I had a sticker on it that said "4 MB of RAM!!!!" (that I had taken off of an old piece of hardware from the 80s), another sticker that said "2x CD ROM" that I had gotten somewhere else, an Apple mouse pad that I had gotten off an Apple II from around 1984 or so, and various other sarcastic things (I had an overdrive button on my computer and normally the CPU readout wasn't lit up because my computer was faster than it could show, but if I pushed the overdrive button, the CPU readout read at 33 Mhz) that made my top-of-the-line computer look like it was from 1988 or so.



That's awesome!


----------



## Naren

All the stickers and stuff are gone, but I still use that Apple II mousepad from around 1984 on my current computer.


----------



## Alpo

I'm baking a cake.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I couldn't sleep last night, I'm calling in sick to work.


----------



## Alpo

The cat is in the bag.

I mean, the cake is in the bag.

I mean, the cat is in the oven.

I mean, the cake is in the oven. There!


----------



## Sebastian

How you seen the Alps ?


----------



## Naren

Cats are pretty tasty.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I hope you're not serious  Although, I'll try anything (talking about food here ) once.


----------



## Alpo

I could never eat a cat. Just thinking about it makes me sick


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

All this talk about eating cats reminded me of this quote from Bottom:



> [doing Crossword puzzle]
> Eddie: Err right. "Ironmonger", six letters. Oh, got it! "Harold".
> Richie: "Harold"?
> Eddie: Yeah, well he's an ironmonger, isn't he? Harold the Ironmonger, remember? We ate his dog!
> Richie: Oh right, we bloody won that bet, didn't we?
> Eddie: No we didn't, that's why we had to eat his dog.


----------



## Desecrated

lol


----------



## Sebastian

a good one


----------



## Naren

People who don't eat cats are only lying to themselves.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Does the desire to eat cats burn deep within your soul?


----------



## Alpo

Band practice in an hour.  Hopefully we'll be recording a demo in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Sebastian

hmm... In Japan they eat cats too ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

In Soviet Russia, cat eat_ you_!


----------



## Sebastian

eeeerrr... theres no Soviet Russia... anymore


----------



## Desecrated

NegaTiveXero said:


> In Soviet Russia, cat eat_ you_!



lol again


----------



## Sebastian

the truth is in Soviet Russia










and thats the whole story


----------



## Naren

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> hmm... In Japan they eat cats too ?



No... unfortunately, they don't...


----------



## Seedawakener

I just felt like laughing!


----------



## Rick

"Testicles."


"That is all."


----------



## Buzz762

Two coins added together equals 30 cents. One of them is not a nickel. What are the two coins?


----------



## Makelele

Kind of cool that the whole Korn MTV unplugged is available for streaming.

http://www.mtv.nl/artikel.php?article=4022

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=23121


----------



## D-EJ915

DEEFIIILER!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Buzz762 said:


> Two coins added together equals 30 cents. One of them is not a nickel. What are the two coins?



A quarter and a nickel. One isn't a nickel, the other one is.

Yeah, I watch Scrubs  "2 guys smashed your scooter with a baseball bat and a crowbar. One of 'em wasn't me."


----------



## Alpo

Old people should NOT be allowed to drive. I was just driving home from band practice going down a one way street, when some demented geezer came rolling down the wrong way on my lane. I was going to turn left, and the guy just drove in front of me. I honked my horn and the guy stopped. When I passed him I gave him one of these:  The crazy man and some old bag looked at me like this:  

Thank god he didn't smash into my dad's car. My friend and I had a good laugh.

Angry ranting time is over.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol§


----------



## NegaTiveXero

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> eeeerrr... theres no Soviet Russia... anymore



Gurlukovich would be inclined to disagree, as would Shalashaska.



THE PATRIOTS ARE COMING!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha



X!!!!!


----------



## Naren

X!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

bump! lol

dude X Japan! you fail at life naren.


----------



## Naren

I fail at life because I was unable to tell that your vague exclamation of the letter X was in reference to the Japanese band X Japan and not in reference to the American band X or to the CLAMP comic series, X - or to an X-rated porno or to any of the other zillion things using the letter X?


----------



## Buzz762

So yeah, hearing a girl saying "yeah, get me pregnant. put your baby inside me" makes it really hard to finish.


----------



## Naren

I've never had a girl say that to me. If I did, I don't think I'd ever want to sleep with her again.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I fail at life because I was unable to tell that your vague exclamation of the letter X was in reference to the Japanese band X Japan and not in reference to the American band X or to the CLAMP comic series, X - or to an X-rated porno or to any of the other zillion things using the letter X?


lol ur so seriouuuuuss naren, quit iiiittt!!! hhahahahaha oniiichaaaannnn


----------



## Naren

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D-EJ915 has gone crazy internet nerd to the X!!!


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D-EJ915 has gone crazy internet nerd to the X!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahhhaha  but oniiichaaannnn!!!!


----------



## Naren

And on top of the crazy internet nerd stuff, you're also talking like a girl...


----------



## D-EJ915

>__> there is a barricade of shoes separating the side of the room my desk is on from my roommate's


----------



## Naren

And acting like a girl too!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao what? hahahaha, I seem to have multiples ov everything I have, I have 3 of those "pointy finger" things you stick on your hands, I have 3 pairs of skates, 2 desktops and 2 laptops 

I love chocolate pudding though 

btw after watching Da Capo, I recommend you guys not watch it, lol


----------



## Naren

Doesn't everyone love chocolate pudding?


----------



## D-EJ915

They should


----------



## Naren

I'm a big fan of pudding in general: vanilla, chocolate, chocolate-vanilla swirl, butterscotch, banana, regular (a kind of pudding they have in Japan that I've never seen anywhere else. It actually tastes pretty dang good, but I miss my American puddings ). I don't think I've ever had a pudding I didn't like. I love tapioca too.


----------



## D-EJ915

regular pudding would just be pudding made with no flavouring, like plain yogurt, etc.

Naren is the pudding god


----------



## Naren

But it has flavoring. The Japanese refer to it as "caramel," but it doesn't taste or look anything like what you know as caramel (it's a brownish-black color and is at the bottom of the pudding. The pudding itself is a yellowish color and usually on top of the pudding is a whipped cream-type topping). So, it doesn't have any specific flavoring such as chocolate or vanilla, but it does have a distinctive flavor. In fact, you can buy pudding at any convenience store in Japan, but the only flavor available is "regular." I don't know of anywhere I can get a flavor other than regular. It's not really anything like plain yogurt. Plain yogurt has no specific flavor and, thus, has a very strong flavor from the yogurt itself. Regular pudding has a very smooth and sweet flavor with the "caramel" at the bottom having a very very strong flavor (I maintain that it's not caramel but that's what everyone calls it).


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm that sounds interesting, I'd love to try some sometime!


----------



## Naren

Some pics:














And a very Japanese flavored pudding, Black Sesame Seed Pudding (Kurogoma Purin) (this is pretty dang good, actually):


----------



## D-EJ915

That looks cool, yum yum!


----------



## Sebastian

Pudding in Poland is *Budy&#324;*


----------



## D-EJ915

cool!


----------



## Nik

^that looks like creme caramel, which is a very tasty French desert. Does the pudding you're talking about have a very distinct hint of eggs in its flavor?

I loooove creme caramel


----------



## Naren

Yes, it does, Nik. That might be where the term "caramel" comes from in reference to that blackish-brown stuff - from the French term.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> Yes, it does, Nik. That might be where the term "caramel" comes from in reference to that blackish-brown stuff - from the French term.



Yeah I realized that was caramel, and the pictures looked just like it. I just wasn't sure if the actuall 'pudding' consistency is the same, which it seems it is.

I don't like puddings, but I love crem caramel


----------



## Naren

Well, this is pudding. It's just a slightly different consistency than pudding in the US (it still is pretty close). Is the "crem caramel" that black stuff? Do they eat that by itself in France? I imagine that would be way to strong of a flavor. I actually prefer US-style puddings (such as butterscotch) over this "regular" pudding, but I think they're all good and tasty.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> Well, this is pudding. It's just a slightly different consistency than pudding in the US (it still is pretty close). Is the "crem caramel" that black stuff? Do they eat that by itself in France? I imagine that would be way to strong of a flavor. I actually prefer US-style puddings (such as butterscotch) over this "regular" pudding, but I think they're all good and tasty.



No--maybe I wasn't clear enough  This _entire_ dessert ('pudding' part included)...






...is referred to as crem caramel in France. Yes, the pudding part is a part of the 'creme caramel' too.

I've never really heard it referred to as a pudding, TBH. It's a little bit different from a standard pudding.

EDIT: Here's an actual picture (with a bit too-much caramel on top IMO ):


----------



## Naren

In Japan, whenever someone refers to "pudding," this is the only thing they mean (as far as I know, the kind of pudding generally eaten in the US cannot be found anywhere in Japan... unfortunately). If you type &#12503;&#12522;&#12531; (the way to write "pudding" in Japanese) in google.co.jp and search under images, you'll probably get millions of pictures and 95% of them will be the above kind of pudding. In Japan, the black part at the bottom of the pudding (or the top, if you turn it upside down like in the second picture) is called "caramel" (and I've always wondered why it's called caramel when it tastes nothing like caramel).


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> In Japan, whenever someone refers to "pudding," this is the only thing they mean (as far as I know, the kind of pudding generally eaten in the US cannot be found anywhere in Japan... unfortunately). If you type &#12503;&#12522;&#12531; (the way to write "pudding" in Japanese) in google.co.jp and search under images, you'll probably get millions of pictures and 95% of them will be the above kind of pudding. In Japan, the black part at the bottom of the pudding (or the top, if you turn it upside down like in the second picture) is called "caramel" (and I've always wondered why it's called caramel when it tastes nothing like caramel).



Ah, so it's not actual caramel? Cause the desert I'm referring to does have actual caramel.

Of course, the caramel in 'crem caramel' is not in the gooey and chewy consistency most people are familiar with. It's very liquid (similar consistency to water) and semi-transparent. Still has that very sweet caramel flavor, though.


----------



## Naren

This is also liquid, translucent, and almost watery, but it doesn't taste anything like caramel. It has a very very strong almost bitter-sweet taste to it. Now I don't know if this is just some kind of caramel that I've never heard of or seen before, but it doesn't taste remotely like any caramel I've ever eaten.


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> This is also liquid, translucent, and almost watery, but it doesn't taste anything like caramel. It has a very very strong almost bitter-sweet taste to it. Now I don't know if this is just some kind of caramel that I've never heard of or seen before, but it doesn't taste remotely like any caramel I've ever eaten.



Well, caramel in this form IS extremely sweet (don't know if bitter though). Caramel is, after all, sugar.

I dunno, but sounds interesting. I'm all for trying new things  

Anyway, I'm off to bed


----------



## Alpo

The Finnish word for pudding is "vanukas." 

"Tuo vanukas näyttää herkulliselta. "
"That pudding looks delicious. "

"Söin eilen vanukasta." 
"I ate pudding yesterday."

"Söin useita vanukkaita ja nyt minulla on ripuli."
"I ate several puddings and now I have the runs."


----------



## Naren

Dude, you don't have to teach me Finnish. Didn't I tell you that I was bored on Monday, so I learned Finnish? I'm pretty sure I told you.


----------



## Alpo

Ahh, yes...


----------



## Naren

I'm probably more fluent at Finnish than you now.


----------



## D-EJ915

"Packaged crème caramel is ubiquitous in Japanese convenience stores under the name purin (&#12503;&#12522;&#12531, or "custard pudding". Often, an entire shelf in a Lawson or 7-Eleven is dedicated to over a dozen brands and varieties."

There you have it, lol, I was going to say it looked more like something you would find in Europe, lol. I raided several dozen sweets shops in Europe when I was there  like, literally destroyed 

I destroy éclairs and tarts like none other 

and...German pancakes and funnel cakes 

oh geez I'm gonna get fat just thinking about that T_____T


----------



## Naren

Yeah, it is very oftentimes referred to as "custard pudding." In the 7-Eleven near my house, there is an entire shelf of pudding. There's a big Meiji one for like 110 yen and then there is a smaller one with a bunch of whipped cream for like 160 yen (but that one tastes better).

Why would you destroy eclairs?! They're so tasty! Please don't destroy them!!!! ;( The 7-Eleven near my house has some pretty good eclairs there every now and then. I love shuu creams. I think they're originally from Switzerland or somewhere around there.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho


----------



## Naren

Do ya dig?


----------



## D-EJ915

I mean I eat them...well...I've eaten so many pastries, sweets and other things that I can't even remember what they all taste like  The ratio of sweets to normal food I've tried must be like 10:1 for me.


but of course the sweet treat from the gods...

THOSE ULTRA CHEAP FREEZY ICE POP THINGS!!!

that and sorbet and pies  *omg dies*


----------



## Naren

I am also a sweet freak. My favorite are chocolate and pastries. I love doughnuts (though I haven't had one in almost a year), eclairs, etc. And I've tried pretty much every kind of chocolate out there (Even the 99% chocolate ones that were insanely bitter, but still good).

Those ice pop things are good, but I prefer sorbet and pies.

The ratio of sweet to normal food must be like 1:1 for me.  Some days more like 2:1 or 3:1.


----------



## Alpo

Great coffee you got here in Twin Peaks, and some damn good cherrypie!


----------



## Naren

Twin Peaks? Where's that? Doesn't sound like the name of a place in Finland...


----------



## D-EJ915

I actually like bitter chocolate, I've found that I like bitter things...like if I drink coffee I drink it straight up and as black as possible, lol. I think this might have arisen from a need to be "extreme" and "different" during M/H school, lol.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Is that a TV show or a movie or something, Alpo?

D-EJ915, my favorite kind of chocolate is bitter/dark chocolate and I always used to buy the 72%, 83%, and 99% chocolates (I thought the 83% one was perfect. It was a lot more bitter than normal bitter chocolate, but not as painfully bitter as the 99% one). On the other hand, I prefer my coffee to be sweet (frapaccinos and stuff like that). I really can't drink black coffee without adding anything to it, but I like my chocolate best when it's bitter. I like all kinds of chocolate, though, such as milk chocolate, semi-sweet, bitter, etc..


----------



## Alpo

It's a TV show. One of my favourites, actually. You've never watched it?


----------



## Naren

Never seen it. Never heard of it. The picture looks like it's from the 70's or early 80's.


----------



## neon_black88

This will take a while.


----------



## Naren

It sure will. When we first started, I'd go to bed and by the next day there were 15 pages of new posts (about 150 posts), but today I checked and there was only a little over 1 page (about 14-15 posts). And that's in about 9-10 hours.  It really will take forever...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Never seen it. Never heard of it. The picture looks like it's from the 70's or early 80's.



It's from the early 90's. Great show.


----------



## Naren

What's it about?


----------



## Alpo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_Peaks


----------



## Naren

I read about it. It was very Lynch-esque. I have very mixed feelings about him. I've seen 4-5 of his movies and some of them I liked, some of them I disliked, and some of them I really didn't like. Lynch can be a little annoying with the way he makes films. 

So it only lasted for 1 season?


----------



## Alpo

30 episodes and 2 seasons. 

It's definitely not for everyone. It's a pretty weird show, with lots of stuff going on. But it has a really unique style and a great soundtrack.


----------



## Naren

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alpo

Yes, you do.


----------



## D-EJ915

well ragen disappeared and so did dan


----------



## Alpo

Ooogligooogli

I'm bored.


----------



## Sebastian

so try to make a nice jump from the window


----------



## Alpo

I already did.


----------



## Sebastian

well... on what floor do u live ?


----------



## Alpo

I jumped out of the first floor. Isn't that high enough?


----------



## Sebastian

1 st floor... well it is... not try the second one


----------



## Alpo

I don't think I will. I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## Sebastian

well... ok..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have stuff to do at work today! Yipee!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## D-EJ915

BOOOOO!!!~~

rusty nail <3


----------



## Buzz762

Currently sitting in Biology.


About to take an exam.

I didn't study, nor did I need to.


----------



## Alpo

I want this: Digitech GSP1101


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

W00t, time entry done.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I went to sleep at like noon and just woke up


----------



## Rick

I want to sleep right now.


----------



## Desecrated

I´m thinking about sleeping


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## B Lopez

Buzz762 said:


> Currently sitting in Biology.
> 
> 
> About to take an exam.
> 
> I didn't study, nor did I need to.



I had a test in sex class* today. 



*sociology of human sexuality, sex class is there for shock value


----------



## D-EJ915

I had an LSD test on monday


----------



## Aaron

you mean a spinal tap, can they do that? or can you piss for it now?


----------



## D-EJ915

no just an LSD test

and wtf fireworks


----------



## B Lopez

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!

My Vader cab has been delayed in shipping because of bad weather


----------



## D-EJ915

argh! that sucks


----------



## B Lopez

No kidding. It was supposed to ship Monday, but not untill next Friday now


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh! I hate waiting!

I might be able to get something over break though, for my bday, lol...I dunno


----------



## Karl Hungus

+1


----------



## D-EJ915

this girl in this anime has a BANANA PILLOW!!! OMFG!!! I want it sooo bad!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

everyone wants something


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, cuddle pillows FTW!!


----------



## Sebastian

I would like ... free time... so i could play the guitar more


----------



## D-EJ915

I would like my picks to not disintegrate, lmfao


----------



## Naren

I'd like to freeze my picks, so that I could use them to destroy the universe.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol wtf

going to bed...bye


----------



## Naren

Alllllllrighty then.


----------



## Alpo

How's Tokyo today?


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> I would like my picks to not disintegrate, lmfao



I've never disintegrated a pick before, but I shatter them all the time. Continuing playing at that point just gets painful. My fingers will be bleeding by the end of the song, but I guess I'm just too heavy of a picker.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> How's Tokyo today?



It's actually kind of warm. I'd say about 13-16 degrees. It is pretty windy though. I used to love windy days, but with long hair, windy days makes hair get in my face so I can't see too well.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Alpo

That is fucking disturbing!


----------



## Naren

Conan the Barbarian, eh..?


----------



## Alpo

They should do a new Conan the Barbarian movie with Conan O'Brien.


----------



## Naren

It would be quite ridiculous. I can say that much.


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes it would.


----------



## Naren

It could be a pretty funny comedy if they did it right.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

... So how's Finland today?


----------



## Alpo

It's only about -1 degrees outside, and it's snowing.


----------



## Naren

That's not cool...


----------



## Alpo

You're not cool! YOU'RE NOT COOL!!


----------



## Naren

Dude, you're not being cool...


----------



## Alpo

RRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!  

When do we get to hear your band? And what is your band called?


----------



## Naren

Well, I told you we recorded 5 songs, right? We couldn't record the vocals well for any of them (everything else was direct. Guitars plugged directly into the MTR, bass plugged directly into the MTR, drum machine plugged directly into the MTR, etc. but the vocals obviously can't be recorded that way), so the other guitarist decided to only mix the vocals for one of the songs ("Haunter Of The Dark"), which we had recorded in just one take (I haven't heard it since I recorded it, but I remember there being a bunch of problems in it). So, he mixed that, burned it to a CD and mailed it to me. It should get here any day. It could be in my mailbox when I get home or it could be there tomorrow. I'll probably upload that song and one of the ones with no vocals recorded.

My band is called Exsanguination.


----------



## Alpo

I looking forward to hearing Haunter of the Dark. It's a great story 

Cool name! I got this from Wiktionary:



> Noun
> 
> exsanguination
> 
> 1. bloodletting
> 2. ritual slaughter of an animal by cutting the throat, especially for the production of halal and kosher meat



I'll have to admit that I haven't heard that word before


----------



## Naren

"Haunter Of The Dark" is a song I first started writing about 6 months ago, but the band I was in at that time didn't want to do it and it was the direction I wanted to take the band (then they started saying crazy stuff like "sing in a high-pitched voice" and started leaning towards power metal, which I tend to generally dislike). With the current band, I've been able to make the song exactly like I'd envisioned it to be. Especially since the other guitarist has the exact same taste in music as me and the same vision for the band and its music. 



Alpo said:


> I'll have to admit that I haven't heard that word before



 Most native English speakers have never heard it before either. If you are a coroner or a doctor, you would know it. I forget where I first heard it used, but I remember I was about 14 or 15 and I looked it up immediately and it's been one of my favorite words. I remember an X-Files episode where Scully says, "It seems he died of exsanguination." or something like "Did you establish the cause of death?" and she replies "Exsanguination."

I was an English major in college, so if you looked at my "band names" list I wrote out on my computer, probably half of the names on there would be words you wouldn't know (or that most native speakers wouldn't know).


----------



## Alpo

If it was used in X-Files then I've at least heard it. I think I've seen every episode


----------



## Makelele

Haha, I actually knew the word sanguine before this thread (I guess exsanguination is derived from it), because there's an item in Oblivion called the Sanguine Rose. I guess it would mean bloodred rose.


----------



## Alpo

NERD!!!!!!

Oblivion is a damn good game


----------



## Makelele

Pelit-lehden vuoden peli 2006.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Haha, I actually knew the word sanguine before this thread (I guess exsanguination is derived from it), because there's an item in Oblivion called the Sanguine Rose. I guess it would mean bloodred rose.



Yes. That's of Latin origin. "sanguis" (or "sanguin") means "blood" in Latin. The word for "blood" in Spanish is "sangre." 

Oblivion is my second favorite game of all time (after Morrowind).

"Blood" is not the primary meaning for "Sanguine" in English (although it is one of the main meanings), though. "Cheerful" is. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sanguine


----------



## Buzz762

Damn, I fail as a gamer. I've never played Oblivion nor Morrowind.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> Damn, I fail as a gamer. I've never played Oblivion nor Morrowind.



You must play one of them NOWWWW. 

[action=Naren]stares into Buzz762's soul.[/action]


----------



## Buzz762

I have a strange desire to acquire these games and play them.

Hmm.


----------



## Naren

Have you ever heard of either of them? If you start playing them, you'll seriously become addicted and be unable to stop. Morrowind and Oblivion are the two most addicting fun games ever made. I prefer Morrowind over Oblivion even though Oblivion has much better graphics (hence my favorite game being Morrowind and #2 being Oblivion).

Oblivion's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_overview.htm
Morrowind's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/goty_overview.htm

You can do almost anything you want in these games (I tend to steal from everyone, trick and kill people... yeah, the character I play is isn't a very good guy).

Morrowind screenshots: http://www.elderscrolls.com/art/mwgoty_screenshots_01.htm
Oblivion preview/tutorial movies: http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/media_movies.htm


----------



## Makelele

I never played through Morrowind, because I never really started the main quest, as there was so much other things to do.


The Dark Brotherhood faction in Oblivion rules. It's evil to say the least.


----------



## Buzz762

Naren said:


> Have you ever heard of either of them? If you start playing them, you'll seriously become addicted and be unable to stop. Morrowind and Oblivion are the two most addicting fun games ever made. I prefer Morrowind over Oblivion even though Oblivion has much better graphics (hence my favorite game being Morrowind and #2 being Oblivion).
> 
> Oblivion's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_overview.htm
> Morrowind's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/goty_overview.htm
> 
> You can do almost anything you want in these games (I tend to steal from everyone, trick and kill people... yeah, the character I play is isn't a very good guy).
> 
> Morrowind screenshots: http://www.elderscrolls.com/art/mwgoty_screenshots_01.htm
> Oblivion preview/tutorial movies: http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/media_movies.htm



I've heard of them and have had them recommended to me by several people, I just haven't gotten around to checking either of them out yet.


----------



## Alpo

I did get kinda bored of Oblivion after about a 100 hours 

I might start playing it again some time soon.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> Have you ever heard of either of them? If you start playing them, you'll seriously become addicted and be unable to stop. Morrowind and Oblivion are the two most addicting fun games ever made. I prefer Morrowind over Oblivion even though Oblivion has much better graphics (hence my favorite game being Morrowind and #2 being Oblivion).
> 
> Oblivion's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_overview.htm
> Morrowind's official site: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/goty_overview.htm
> 
> You can do almost anything you want in these games (I tend to steal from everyone, trick and kill people... yeah, the character I play is isn't a very good guy).
> 
> Morrowind screenshots: http://www.elderscrolls.com/art/mwgoty_screenshots_01.htm
> Oblivion preview/tutorial movies: http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/media_movies.htm




I actually don't like either game.


----------



## Naren

Hey, Alpo, I got home today and the CD was in my mailbox. I took a listen and the volume on the vocals is really really quiet, maybe half as loud as everything else, so I talked to the other guitarist (who had mixed it) and he said that the volume of the vocals was too sporadic throughout the song with the one recording we did, so he tried to balance it out and that resulted in it being really quiet. So I suggested we go into a studio for several hours this weekend and try to re-record the vocals for this song properly and record the vocals for 3 other songs right. And, if it doesn't work this time either, we'll just give up on recording until we're ready to go all out and go into a professional recording studio to record an album... The version I have right now, with the volume so low, doesn't really have the power that it should have...



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I actually don't like either game.



Then you're obviously gay.


----------



## Pauly

Post 6471!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Hey, Alpo, I got home today and the CD was in my mailbox. I took a listen and the volume on the vocals is really really quiet, maybe half as loud as everything else, so I talked to the other guitarist (who had mixed it) and he said that the volume of the vocals was too sporadic throughout the song with the one recording we did, so he tried to balance it out and that resulted in it being really quiet. So I suggested we go into a studio for several hours this weekend and try to re-record the vocals for this song properly and record the vocals for 3 other songs right. And, if it doesn't work this time either, we'll just give up on recording until we're ready to go all out and go into a professional recording studio to record an album... The version I have right now, with the volume so low, doesn't really have the power that it should have...



Oh, well... I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Oh, well... I guess I'll just have to wait.



I'm listening to it right now. During the chorus, you can barely hear the vocals.  (Well, except at the end of the last chorus, where there's this crazy screaming, but even then, the vocals are pretty quiet). 

I was supposed to have all 4-5 songs with vocals done like 3 weeks ago, but the other guitarist got sick, so we couldn't record, then we tried recording and nothing came out right. So, then we tried recording again and we ended up with the CD I just got today. So we'll try again on Sunday, I guess. Hopefully we'll be able to get them all recorded well... or at least one of them recorded well...  Mm... If it doesn't work this time, we'll probably give up and I'll just end up posting the versions of the songs without vocals on this board (although they really really need the vocals... just like most bands...). My expectations have gone considerably low lately.


----------



## Alpo

GAGAGAGAGAGA

Band practice in an hour. I'm tired. ZZzzZzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## LordOVchaoS

I get a new cabinet today.


----------



## Naren

Is it sponsored by the death metal band Vader? or maybe by Darth Vader, lord of the sith?


----------



## Sebastian

hmmm

Vader (band) is polish

Darth Vader is... George Lucasish...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

badass cab \m/


----------



## B Lopez

LordOVchaoS said:


> I get a new cabinet today.



rub in some more why dont you  


mines stuck in snow somewhere

enjoy dude


----------



## Alpo

Cool cab, dude!


----------



## technomancer

6482


----------



## Alpo

Baabaabaabaa.

I'm tired.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~manana!



VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> hmmm
> 
> Vader (band) is polish
> 
> Darth Vader is... George Lucasish...


Vader is dutch in origin.


----------



## Sebastian

WAH ????


The band ??

Its *Polish*

"Vader is a Polish death metal band founded in *1986*[1]. It stands as one of the best known European death metal bands"-Wikipedia

Well Vader was founded in *1983* - not 1986 ....


----------



## D-EJ915

no the word Vader is Dutch


----------



## Sebastian

Oh....


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh...


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> no the word Vader is Dutch



Dutch?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I love gooooooooooooooooooold.


----------



## D-EJ915

butch?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

cassidy?


----------



## Buzz762

Sundance kid?


----------



## D-EJ915

assmalady?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

burninator?


----------



## D-EJ915

cheese grater?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

refridgerator raider?


----------



## D-EJ915

anal baiTER?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

butt pirate inside the sphincteral craTER?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

6500!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YOU SON OF A BITCH!

j/k

So, what are we, 6.5% to the goal?


----------



## D-EJ915

ORAL HATER!


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I just though of a cool word.

ORALGAMI.

It's like making origami with your mouth, or something like that.

Ahem....

ANAL DIVER!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Glove Desire


----------



## NegaTiveXero

&#12367;&#12381;&#12387;&#12383;&#12428;


----------



## technomancer

muff mire


----------



## D-EJ915

DIRE DESIRE IRE IN FIRE!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Tire lyre is on fire sire. I inquire sire, why such a spire?












Friar.





Pryer.




flyer....

I'm done.


----------



## Makelele

Dire Barbed wire

Now, I've got to go sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

what you kill for


what destroys you


----------



## Rick

I like my speech class.


----------



## D-EJ915

weather is shit today


----------



## Buzz762

I just heard some thunder. Saw the lightning too.

Crazy ass weather.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, it took a dump right on you man...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I love rain and thunderstorms, I sleep so much better.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## NegaTiveXero

in pajamas.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm the mood to listen to eurotrance music.


----------



## D-EJ915

sex machineguuuUUUUuUUUuuUUUns \m/


----------



## Jon




----------



## D-EJ915

burning discs is fun!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> &#12367;&#12381;&#12387;&#12383;&#12428;



&#27515;&#12397;

&#12414;&#12373;&#12363;&#12371;&#12398;&#20474;&#27096;&#12434;&#20498;&#12379;&#12427;&#12394;&#12393;&#12392;&#12367;&#12384;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#20887;&#35527;&#12434;&#35328;&#12356;&#12395;&#26469;&#12383;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12384;&#12429;&#12358;&#12394;&#12540;


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I haven't gotten into too much kanji yet. So, that kind of looks like gibberish to me.

I know the first part is masakakono, then there's kanji and I am teh fayle.

Though, I am pretty sure you're telling me not to say that.


----------



## D-EJ915

moo,....


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I haven't gotten into too much kanji yet. So, that kind of looks like gibberish to me.
> 
> I know the first part is masakakono, then there's kanji and I am teh fayle.



You said something like "asshole," so I said "fuck you" (literally "die") and then said a stereotypical Japanimation line (because I assume that's where you learned "Kussotare" - from DBZ? Bejiita always says that), literally "Don't tell me you came here to tell me some stupid joke about being able to defeat me." (I think Bejiita actually says something just like that in DBZ. I used to jokingly talk like Bejiita, &#12300;&#12354;&#12356;&#12388;&#12425;&#12424;&#12367;&#12418;&#12368;&#12378;&#12368;&#12378;&#12375;&#12420;&#12364;&#12387;&#12390;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12301; at my old host family like 4-5 years ago and my host sister always said I was "scary." ) In English, it doesn't make that much sense, but in Japanese grammar it sounds craaaaaazay. Yeh.

The part you are referring to would be romanized as such: "masaka kono oresama o taoseru nado to kudaranai joudan o ii ni kita n ja nee darou naa."


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, I knew the die part.

I didn't learn kusottare from an anime, I picked it up from a Japanese friend of mine. From what I understand, it means shit drip.

I still have trouble understanding the writing when it's all jumbled together. When it's broken up (like you just did) is easier for me to understand.


----------



## Naren

Kind of. Not a good word to throw around. As you can imagine, it's not very nice.

The definition in my &#22269;&#35486;&#36766;&#20856; reads as: &#31966;&#22402;&#12428;&#65288;&#12367;&#12381;&#12383;&#12428;&#65289;&#65306;&#12300;&#20439;&#12301;&#20154;&#12434;&#12356;&#12420;&#12375;&#12417;&#12289;&#12398;&#12398;&#12375;&#12387;&#12390;&#35328;&#12358;&#35486;&#12290;&#12367;&#12381;&#12387;&#12383;&#12428;&#12290; (Kusotare: (slang/dirty word): A word used to insult and abuse another. "Kusottare.")


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Naren

Watermelonphone


----------



## Sebastian

Forum


----------



## Naren

Of



Doom


----------



## Sebastian

whisch also inflicts


----------



## D-EJ915

QUINTUPLE PENETRATION!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

SEXTUPLE PENETRATION.











OOOOOOOOOOOOO, pun.


----------



## D-EJ915

SEPTUPLE PENETRATION!


----------



## Metal Ken

SEPULNATION!

actually, that album sucked.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol

PRENATAL-ANAL-DESECRATION


----------



## Naren

Infultristication!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> lol
> 
> PRENATAL-ANAL-DESECRATION



So you're into desecrating fetuses?

Fetus fucking?


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> So you're into desecrating fetuses?
> 
> Fetus fucking?



I think he has mentioned that before. 

Geez, dude. Pay more attention next time.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol

anyway I'm getting stuff ready to leave tomorrow...well...in 8 hours, lol


----------



## Alpo

Good morning!


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasumi!


----------



## Alpo

Fury of the Krautkarver.


----------



## Naren

Arvelkeitzel of the Einfelgreuber


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Ja?


----------



## D-EJ915

finally going to bed, lol


----------



## Alpo

Sweet dreams, lol.


----------



## Naren

Nightmares


----------



## Alpo

lololololo!!!!!!111!!1!!!111 8)

So, what's up, dawg?


----------



## Naren

Not too much. Just... hoping my band's recordings turn out okay this time...  I'm getting paranoid.


----------



## Alpo

Damn fuse on my Randall blew yesterday. Which I guess is a good thing. But now I have to buy a 20c fuse  I hope there's nothing else wrong with it.


----------



## Naren

Why is that a good thing?


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Why is that a good thing?



Because it keeps the amp from blowing up in my face.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Because it keeps the amp from blowing up in my face.



Wouldn't it have been a good thing if the fuse _didn't_ blow?


----------



## Alpo

Well, it would've been great if there had been no reason for the fuse to blow.


----------



## Naren

I'm sure it pains you that YOU'RE the reason it blew.

Hya ha. Yeh.


----------



## Alpo

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!

.seod ti seY .seY


----------



## Naren

I knew it.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Alpo

I'm hungry.


----------



## Naren

Then eat. I'm eating some peanuts right now, drinking some Oolong tea, and watching a movie.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Oohayoo Gozaimasu bitches!


----------



## Buzz762

This thread needs more Lando.


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## Alpo

Just had a quick nap. I need a glass of water.


----------



## Sebastian

Fucing cooollld.... brrr...


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Oohayoo Gozaimasu bitches!



Buenos noches, mother fucker!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Oh you and your other side of the world crap.

Kombanwa to you sir.


----------



## Sebastian

cooold


----------



## D-EJ915

hello all...


----------



## Sebastian

hello D-ej


----------



## D-EJ915

ARGH!!! I hate it when people call me that...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Aw, poor wittle D-EJ.

I'll just call you Skipper from now one.


----------



## Makelele

I just got 31260 points in curveball. The record's 32470.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Don't drop your dreams, you beat that damn score.


----------



## D-EJ915

go for it!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Oh you and your other side of the world crap.
> 
> Kombanwa to you sir.



Indeed. It's 11:50pm here right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

951 here


----------



## crazy_cree

wow..someday....ooooover the rainbow...we'll get there!!!
Today theres no school 4 me and its all snowy and stuff


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I go on spring break today and you're fucking being snowed out.

I hate Kentucky.


----------



## Desecrated

16.17 right now, snow is melting, maybe spring will come some day.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok dad's here...cya guys later, lol


----------



## Makelele

I wish it was summer.


----------



## Buzz762

So I was walking out to my car earlier, and fell on some ice.


Sprained my wrist and have a small fracture.

Fawk.


----------



## Naren

Aw, Shut.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## Naren

Yep


----------



## Desecrated

jupp


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Rick

Fo shizzle.

Work sucks.


----------



## Alpo

True dat.


----------



## Seedawakener

klooti


----------



## Naren

frooti


----------



## Makelele

I just benchpressed 100 kg (220 lbs). My new record.


----------



## Rick

Makelele said:


> I just benchpressed 100 kg (220 lbs). My new record.



So this is you right now?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele

rg7420user said:


> So this is you right now?



Yeah.


----------



## Rick

I expect to see both of you guys in the World's Strongest Man competitions carrying beer kegs and cars and shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I need new shoes.


----------



## Naren

So... does anyone here like sevenstring guitars?


----------



## Makelele

No, because my sevenstring's electronics ain't working. I should probably bring out ye olde soldering iron.


----------



## Naren

Yeah. I hate sevenstrings too. I mean, who needs all those strings? All you really need are the low E, A, and D strings, anyway.


----------



## Desecrated

nope, I hate sevenstring guitars, thats why I just bought a bass, the less strings you have the better.


----------



## Alpo

7 strings?! Have you even mastered 6 strings? What the hell do you need seven strings for?


----------



## Rick

Alpo said:


> 7 strings?! Have you even mastered 6 strings? What the hell do you need seven strings for?



Yeah, what kind of idiot needs 7 strings?


----------



## Naren

I have enough trouble with 2 strings.


----------



## Buzz762

Yeah, I dont want to play any of that drop tuned korn shit, because thats exactly what it is; shit, with corn in it.


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Yeah. I hate sevenstrings too. I mean, who needs all those strings? All you really need are the low E, A, and D strings, anyway.



Are you kidding? Who's going to use THREE strings. I barely manage TWO.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Are you kidding? Who's going to use THREE strings. I barely manage TWO.



Me too, man.



Naren said:


> I have enough trouble with 2 strings.


----------



## Makelele

I only play on the E string, and only use my index finger for fretting.


----------



## B Lopez

Makelele said:


> I just benchpressed 100 kg (220 lbs). My new record.





Progress is great!

I dont feel like Im having any atm though


----------



## Makelele

B Lopez said:


> Progress is great!
> 
> I dont feel like Im having any atm though



Yeah, I know what you mean. I was stuck at about 85 kg for quite a long time.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

just got back from necro/origin/misery index....was amazing \m/

necro are just so tight it's unreal...note perfect, or at least nothing that i could notice wrong :O:O:O


----------



## D-EJ915

back


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The Arisen said:


> just got back from necro/origin/misery index....was amazing \m/
> 
> necro are just so tight it's unreal...note perfect, or at least nothing that i could notice wrong :O:O:O



yup, when I saw them with Cannibal Corpse and Dying Fetus they pretty much owned the whole gig... the whole crowd agrees with me too 

aweomse band that is...


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowwww


----------



## Aaron

raaaaawwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

plooti!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Aaron

those games look boring


----------



## D-EJ915

lol they're old-school styled games


----------



## Aaron

oh okay, must be imports


----------



## Pauly

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Seedawakener

GUYS GUYS! Stop making such meaningless posts!!! 










just kidding, carry on.


----------



## Aaron

Busch light


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah got 'em on play asia


----------



## OzzyC

Seedawakener said:


> GUYS GUYS! Stop making such meaningless posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, carry on.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~manana


----------



## Aaron

i ilke pickels


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Aaron

whats your favorite sushi roll


----------



## D-EJ915

dialhex is fucking hard as hell, lol


----------



## Aaron

yea it looked pretty hard from the back of the box, like a game were you had to think fast or somthing


----------



## Seedawakener

OzzyC said:


>



 you heard me.


----------



## D-EJ915

you have to rotate the blocks to make a hexagon of similar colours, it's pretty tough


----------



## Aaron

my official word of the day is : Guitarded

definition, Guitarded(gi-tar-did) playing too much or having a bad experience that made your desire to play dissappear for a day or two.
2.the feeling after playing all night.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananamananapananasmanbanana


----------



## Aaron

banana rama


----------



## D-EJ915

bananainyamama


----------



## Aaron

bannanaboamacramafofanabigassbanana


----------



## Seedawakener

Seems cool


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, very...


----------



## Aaron

http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=G1038

Fun farting game


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah? I never play games


----------



## Desecrated

the next post will be the first post on page 666


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo...still page 167 for me, lol


----------



## B Lopez

page 666 here


----------



## Aaron

evil


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yup

so... any bets on when post number 100,000 will be reached>


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphones


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

fuck, I hate that song... bad memories.... that and the funny farm...


----------



## D-EJ915

lol funny farm


----------



## Michael

666, . Lets work on getting it to 777, shall we?


----------



## D-EJ915

meeooooowwww

apparently a new megadeth song is up although I can't download it for some reason, argh!

ok nvm it's going


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Post number 6660 on page 666!


----------



## D-EJ915

I want a Hughes & Kettner Warp X so bad right now...it looks fucking evil too


----------



## Naren

That's because it _is_ evil.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Alpo

Morning, asswipes.


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon, ya fucking loser.


----------



## Alpo

Thanks.


----------



## Naren

You're welcome.


----------



## Buzz762

It's fucking 4:15 AM


----------



## Naren

It's fucking 6:35pm


----------



## Alpo

It's fucking 11:54am


----------



## Naren

It's fucking 8:01pm and 55 seconds.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Ys. Im nt lyng, dud.


----------



## Alpo

It can't be. It just can't.


----------



## Metal Ken

OH NOES!


----------



## Alpo

Arse!


----------



## Naren

Farse?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## DelfinoPie

Flavour Misbehaviour - Part 1
By Martin Phillips

There he sat, hunched over his work station, in the incandescent blue-glow of the sterile lighting within the lab. Ralph was a tester, a doctor in his own right but not by qualification. Day after day he sat at that work station conducting research on the animals within small glass containers that lined the walls. Today it was two mice who, although they were nothing more than government funded projects, had been affectionately named Sancho and Juan by Ralph.

Sancho was slightly larger than Juan and was running around frantically, one of the many side-effects that were to be expected, and hopefully weened out of, the drug that he had been volunteered to test. Juan was much more relaxed and was asleep in a tightly-curled ball in the corner of the container; buried within the straw bedding that the research foundation had been kind enough to supply. After all the experiment was all about comfort.

_To be continued..._


----------



## Naren

Sup, Minty?


----------



## Alpo

Okay.


----------



## Naren

Uhm... okaaay...


----------



## Alpo

Snowkay. Soon it will be spring.


----------



## Naren

Shatterday and Shunday.


----------



## Alpo

Day of the well groomed taco shell.


----------



## Naren

Day of Doom


----------



## Alpo

Day of Broom


----------



## Desecrated

warm today


----------



## g3rmanium

I ROFL'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

GROTESQUIUM


----------



## Naren

I mokfl'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> GROTESQUIUM



TRVE DAT!


----------



## Seedawakener

wtul


----------



## Alpo

True kilt.


----------



## D-EJ915

soooo bored as hell


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## technomancer




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Where's my god damn emoticon?


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't have one either

congrats on 1234 posts btw


----------



## Buzz762

So I'm collaborating with this guitarist from another message board. I think I'm getting a little carried away. It was supposed be his project and he wanted me to do lead on it. He sent me a passage he wanted to use as an intro and it pretty much took off.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Congrats on 8 fucking thousand  I've been here longer and have way less posts than you


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds cool buzz


----------



## g3rmanium

*Fuzz*


----------



## Buzz762

g3rmanium said:


> *Fuzz*









Fuzzy Wuzzy?


----------



## Alpo

lolololololololololololo!!!!!!!11!!!omgomgomgomgomg

So, a bald bear. How entertaining.


----------



## Desecrated

_I_ write short


----------



## g3rmanium

Buzz762 said:


> Fuzzy Wuzzy?



No.

More like this one:


----------



## D-EJ915

aww fuzzy wuzzy


----------



## Alpo

I shall go watch tv now. Guten nighten, herr Kraut.


----------



## D-EJ915

yehahhh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> aww fuzzy wuzzy



E-xactly!


----------



## settite

If you quote other peoples quotes for about 100 posts it will most likely crash the server


----------



## g3rmanium

settite said:


> If you quote other peoples quotes for about 100 posts it will most likely crash the server



Quoted.


----------



## settite

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted.



O really?


----------



## g3rmanium

settite said:


> O really?



YA RLY!


----------



## settite

Well it doesnt look like it will. Chris seems to be smarter than that... On most message board systems when you quote a quote it will put the quote inside the quote and create lots more database queries than there should be and when you get alot of these in one page and someone views the page it ends up create alot of processes, maxing out the CPU usage and crashing the server. It could be considered a form of Denial of Service attack.


----------



## Chris

Quotes are parsed as plain text and BBcode, it doesn't refer (sql-side) to the previous posts when quoting.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for forums!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yay for forums!



And for pr0n!


----------



## D-EJ915

forums more!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Real sex > Pr0N > *


----------



## D-EJ915

anime forums ftw


----------



## Desecrated

sex with forum ?


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> huh?



guh?


----------



## technomancer

Desecrated said:


> sex with forum ?



Duuuuuude don't fuck the computer


----------



## DelfinoPie

Naren said:


> Sup, Minty?



Yo...

I was still drunk when I got up this morning and decided I'm going to write a short story over a number of posts in this thread.

I'm cool like that....


----------



## technomancer

bleh


----------



## D-EJ915

I got those today, bow before me bitches, haha


----------



## Buzz762

I just got back from jamming with a shit load of people I didn't know. It was fun.


----------



## technomancer

purposeless


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> I got those today, bow before me bitches, haha




"They're after me lucky Vans"


----------



## Buzz762

I forgot to mention that at this jam session I was at, this guy drank himself into a stupor..and then shat himself.


----------



## D-EJ915

I got a lucky charms shirt too  I'm gonna be alllll decked out this st patty's day haha, I have to remember to take my green pants down to school with me

note to everyone: I used to have to wear pants every day, I have stone, tan, black, navy, light blue, green, more green, maroon, steel, etc. I had like 40 pairs at one point.


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll go down a few gallons of Guinness on St. Patrick's.


----------



## Desecrated

we dont have an irish in sweden and most people are drunk everyday anyway.


----------



## Sebastian

kotlet schabowy z kapusta i ziemniakami


----------



## D-EJ915

post moooore


----------



## Alpo

I need booze.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I need booze.



Booze'd.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## technomancer

I got up way too early for a Sunday...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo

I just shaved for the first time in a month. I look weird.


----------



## D-EJ915

woot I found another pair at a different store which is the right size (10 vs the first pair which was 11).


----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo said:


> I just shaved for the first time in a month. I look weird.



Bloody and scarred?


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate shaving, I use a hair trimmer on the lowest setting when I want to "shave" lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't think they're talking about their balls...maybe they are.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not, lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Suuuuuuure.


----------



## B Lopez

bikini wax ftw!


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhhhh


----------



## Sebastian

dunlop ....


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANA~NAPHONE!!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=23570


----------



## D-EJ915

I remember people did that at my high school


----------



## ibzrg1570

Yea this is going to be my 4th year. Wanna help?


----------



## D-EJ915

I have no money, sorry


----------



## Naren

ibzrg1570 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=23570



I think you mean, "Help me curb world hunger" or "Help me lessen world hunger." I don't think anyone on this site can _stop_ world hunger.


----------



## D-EJ915

I can stop world hunger...by making an extremely successful suicide campaign. Can't be hungry if you're dead, right?



...


----------



## Naren

I don't think you could be successful enough to convince EVERYONE to commit suicide... which would make you a failure.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess so, doesn't really matter though...I guess you can end world hunger by mass starvation


----------



## Naren

If somehow you could destroy all vegetation on Earth...


----------



## D-EJ915

too much effort, lol


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

Mornin', Alpo. What's up, yo?

(or should I say "Good Afternoon"... or - gasp - "Good Evening"? )


----------



## Alpo

Nothing much. Just jamming to some Mokoma  Tuned my guitar to ADADGBE. It's teh Br3\/\/tUlZ. Might record a Mokoma cover.


----------



## Naren

Never heard o' no Mokoma.

So, what you're saying is... that they're... "brutal"? ... as in, incredibly violent and merciless and that they deserve to, in essense, "die"?



Alpo said:


> Yes.



Really? Then why do you listen to them?



Alpo said:


> I dunno. Maybe I should stop.



Maybe.



Alpo said:


> You know? I'm not going to listen to that nasty band anymore.



That might be a good idea, Aleksi m'boy.


----------



## Alpo

I don't remember having that conversation. 

...But obviously I did, so I shall stop listening to Mokoma.


----------



## Naren

Damn, man. Your memory is failing you already?  And you're not even 30 yet.


----------



## Alpo

It's hell being me.


----------



## Naren

It's hell being anyone.


----------



## Alpo

It sho be, massa Naren!


----------



## Naren

Your Finnish accent sure is strange.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm kinda hungry.


----------



## Alpo

Me too.


----------



## Naren

Work is pretty much done now, so I'm gonna go eat dinner somewhere. Maybe Bildy or Hidakaya... mm... I'm hungry as well...


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll go eat now.


----------



## Buzz762

I could go for some breakfast.


Gotta wait until my son wakes up before I make anything though, unless I feel like cooking twice.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Boring.



Bore'd.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Boring.



You're always bored.

So, I went to Bldy and got m'self a nice mirufiyu tonkatsu.  Damn good stuff. Now for dessert I bought some mini Sakura-fuumi-man koshian (some good-tasting traditional Japanese dessert) at the Lawson's near my apartment.  Getting ready to watch a movie. Good shit.


----------



## Desecrated

I made vegan sukiyaki for breakfest. My neighbours are drilling in the walls, i think there installign a new kitchen, studio headphone with the abillity to play at very loud db´s without peaking are good.


----------



## Alpo

Just bought some new fuses for my amp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bought a power amp and a new 7 the last two days.


----------



## Naren

I bought thirty-six sevens in the last three days. What do you think about that, huh?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I was thinking about D-EJ's mass suicide thing to cure the world of starvation.

Would starving everyone to death be incredibly insensitive?


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I was thinking about D-EJ's mass suicide thing to cure the world of starvation.
> 
> Would starving everyone to death be incredibly insensitive?



I, uh, think it's the most sensitive thing you could do.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> I was thinking about D-EJ's mass suicide thing to cure the world of starvation.
> 
> Would starving everyone to death be incredibly insensitive?



It makes sense to me.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Good, then I won't be getting any calls from any human rights services.


YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME, SEE!!!

[action=NegaTiveXero]raises fist and then tweaks his mustache[/action]


----------



## Sebastian

ha ha


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Good, then I won't be getting any calls from any human rights services.
> 
> 
> YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME, SEE!!!
> 
> [action=NegaTiveXero]raises fist and then tweaks his mustache[/action]



Well, uh, yeah, seeing as everyone will be dead.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, not everyone, just the ones that were starving.

You don't have to kill everyone to cure starvation, duh. Just the ones that can't feed themselves.

Didn't you ever take Psychotic Genocidal Maniac Logic for Non-Majors in college?

Or maybe ever Integrated Killing 251?


----------



## nitelightboy

I can last awhile. I have enough fat stored up to get me through a few weeks of starving.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have time.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> Didn't you ever take Psychotic Genocidal Maniac Logic for Non-Majors in college?



You know, I was tempted to take that one. But I passed it up for a class full of hotties...Early Childhood Education. God damn it was nice being the only guy in a class with like 50 women.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> You know, I was tempted to take that one. But I passed it up for a class full of hotties...Early Childhood Education. God damn it was nice being the only guy in a class with like 50 women.



Unless they all think you're gay, because you're in Early Childhood Education.


Or because you're you.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> Unless they all think you're gay, because you're in Early Childhood Education.
> 
> 
> Or because you're you.



Yeah, that was a problem initially. Then they saw me make out with a chick from my Specialty Cuisine class outside the room right before class. Problem solved.


----------



## Sebastian

ho ho


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, uh, I'm at work for 2 more hours (woo hoo for Spring Break and still going to work at school), anybody got anything for me to do?


----------



## nitelightboy

Nope. Maybe hit up miniclip.com. That's usually how I kill some time.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I wish I could watch stuff on this computer at work, but it sucks balls.


----------



## nitelightboy

It's a game site. Tons of freebies.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Oh, so it's flash...

Yeah, about that, this computer still won't handle it.


----------



## nitelightboy

That sucks. Mine loves that site. I go there all day or I hit the arcade here.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Hey, if I was at home I could handle 5 or 6 different games at once, easily, but, I'm not and this computer sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I bought thirty-six sevens in the last three days. What do you think about that, huh?


----------



## Alpo

lolololololololol!!!!!!!1!!1!11! omgbbq

These balls suck.


----------



## technomancer

6817


----------



## NegaTiveXero

6818


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll play bass.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Hey Alpo, your next post will be 666.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Hey Alpo, your next post will be 666.



He's posted 10x that in the Off Topic section alone. It just isn't counted.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Oh, I was wondering why my post count wasn't going up just a second ago.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> He's posted 10x that in the Off Topic section alone. It just isn't counted.



So many wasted hours...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, I know. Especially with all of the Drew talk and talk of lawn mowing.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> So many wasted hours...



 You must have posted at least 50 times where you're just saying "Boring..." or "Bored."


----------



## D-EJ915

gyahahahah!


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, very boring


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Rick

Work sucks.


----------



## D-EJ915

boo hoo hoo


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Spoongirl

Waking up at 8 o clock sucks.


----------



## nitelightboy

Try waking up at 5:30 everyday....


----------



## Spoongirl

no thanks.


----------



## Rick

Spoongirl said:


> no thanks.



Yeah, I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Alpo

I used to wake up at 4:00 am everyday when I worked at a construction site. Thank god I don't work there anymore.


----------



## Buzz762

Remember, remember the 5th of November!


----------



## g3rmanium

More pr0n?


----------



## D-EJ915

I want a banana cuddle pillow, who else does?


----------



## Alpo

I want a banana.


----------



## Desecrated

I want money


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

but would you let it just tell you what you want it to?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

DREAM THEATER FTW!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

Ok..... one more post to go.


----------



## Pauly

This thread has potential.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pauly said:


> This thread has potential.



For temporary insanity, yes.

Just ate this:


----------



## D-EJ915

got some banananananya~s today


----------



## Rick

Hope I win Powerball tomorrow. 

Over 300 million dollars.


----------



## B Lopez

You can send 10 mil my way if you do


----------



## Rick

B Lopez said:


> You can send 10 mil my way if you do



We'll see.


----------



## Regor

This thread isn't EVAR going to reach 100k.


----------



## Rick

Regor said:


> This thread isn't EVAR going to reach 100k.



It will, our great grandkids will do it. 

And Drew will still be posting while drinking wine and wearing his pink polo.





And he still won't have an album.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Or Kiera Knightley.


----------



## D-EJ915

I put a set of 12-64s on my flying V in drop-C


----------



## Rick

NegaTiveXero said:


> Or Kiera Knightley.



Yep.


----------



## garden of grey

Buying a dual rect head at the end of the month to match my mesa cab.

I still won't have my UV777 until october though


----------



## Naren

I bought a quitruple rectifier last week.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpz0rz in the shizz0rz hizz0rz


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I bought a octuple rectifier Road Fucking Uber-Master the other day and Zimmed it for a 5150 million.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, I just plugged in my 204 centillion watt Randall, if the earth explodes it was me.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

My 5150 million has 12 dodecillion watts of power through a 4x12" cab.


They are Vintage 876873682437961923s.


----------



## D-EJ915

RESURRECTION!!

you can't beat centillion though...except for googol or whatever hahahaha

centillion = 10^303


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Googolplex.

I wasn't really going for power anyway, I don't need to compensate for anything.

5150>*


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

PINEAPPLE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

plums!

[action=D-EJ915]likes plums and cherries[/action]


----------



## Naren

Woah....


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## Naren

You...


----------



## D-EJ915

gyahahahah!

I'm probably going to alpha music tomorrow to see if they have any guitars I like there.

http://espguitars.co.jp/artist/panther/index.html

I want that shit (the edwards one) but ikebe doesn't have one in stock 

I like the aiji sig too, and they have one, but it's more expensive: http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=2438






(this dude needs to oil his fretboard, geez)






the scythe is also cool: http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=71218 but doesn't come with a hardcase (only a gig bag)

I also like the ganesa, but same deal, gig bag only http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=68995

and the Jackson RR24 is cool, but fucking expensive and it doesn't come with shit.


----------



## Sebastian

IMO the Jackson PWNS


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpalicious!


----------



## Sebastian

awesomness


----------



## Naren

booodilay THREE


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

You love that monkey icon, don't ya...?


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Naren

Whacky...


----------



## Alpo

Band practice today.


----------



## Naren

You suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You suck.



Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Naren

NO!!! THE MONKEYS!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

Good evening.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm sleepy and have to pay $600 to get my transmission fixed.


----------



## Sebastian

damn... lot of money


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, uh, that whole negative rep thing isn't working out for you, is it?


----------



## Naren

I'd say so!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You would say so.


----------



## Sebastian

Well.. no it does not...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Tough luck homie.


----------



## Alpo

I am monkey man!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

This won't turn out well for the monkey.


----------



## Makelele

muhahaha


----------



## Sebastian

What now ha ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Whenever the Redneck shoots, the ninja just flexes and blocks it with his sword. Duh, he's a fucking ninja.


As for Noodles, he wins.


----------



## Sebastian

noodles for the win


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Alpo

I am alive!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay old games


----------



## Alpo

Yay Monkey Island.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that was one I downloaded  freaking awesome game. Gotta love LeChuck and Guybrush


----------



## Stitch

I want more e-rep.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Me too.

I'll give you some though.


----------



## Stitch

Right back at you. Here is some! *hands over e-rep*


GAH, you didnt get an extra bar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck this thread, let's get drunk and eat chicken fingers.


----------



## Stitch

Obviously we'll need to be drunk to stop knowing that chickens don't have fingers.


P.S, I still want more e-rep.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Them bright green ones are hard to get more of. I just need to get me one of them gold ones.


----------



## Stitch

I'll steal one of Donnie's for you.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YESSSSS!


----------



## D-EJ915

chicken fingers


----------



## NegaTiveXero

The Chicken Whisperer


----------



## D-EJ915

PEDO = People Entering Delicate Orifices


----------



## NegaTiveXero

LAWN =


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Spoongirl

I never got the NUDE MAN thread 

:S


----------



## D-EJ915

it was dumb


----------



## Spoongirl

yeah no question about it, but what it was about?


----------



## OzzyC

Spoongirl said:


> I never got the NUDE MAN thread
> 
> :S



It was about a troll who made a thread with a picture of (guess what!) a nude man. When it was reported someone sent the message, "NUDE MAN." in the spam report, which the mods found amusing. Hence, various threads such as 'NUDE MAN', and 'Hey, Chris!'


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OzzyC said:


> It was about a troll who made a thread with a picture of (guess what!) a nude man. When it was reported someone sent the message, "NUDE MAN." in the spam report, which the mods found amusing. Hence, various threads such as 'NUDE MAN', and 'Hey, Chris!'


----------



## Spoongirl

oh, all right.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Honestly, I don't think anyone _needs_ to get it for it to be funny.


----------



## Spoongirl

I just got here and I saw it and everyone was doing the  smile

yeah it was kinda funny


----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## NegaTiveXero

This website fucking delivers.

It's pretty much all I'm doing, besides guitar.


----------



## Seedawakener

Haha, the same for me... I sit here all day. I have no other life than SS.org and my guitar. I like these people! they are nice.


----------



## Spoongirl

guys, go out for a while!

O.O


----------



## Seedawakener

No way... your not taking my computer from me!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't really need to. I don't really just do this. I have band practice and school. (At work, I'm on here) I also go out with friends a lot on the weekends.

A nice portion of my time is here though.


----------



## D-EJ915

Spoongirl said:


> guys, go out for a while!
> 
> O.O


you don't live in the internet? wtf...


----------



## Buzz762

Spoongirl said:


> guys, go out for a while!
> 
> O.O



But there's people out there!


----------



## Spoongirl




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Can't sleep, clowns will eat me.


----------



## Buzz762

Actually, I did just get home like an hour ago. I got covered in fiber glass insulation and drywall dust.


----------



## OzzyC

Buzz762 said:


> But there's people out there!



Yes, people. People with lives.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Buzz762 said:


> Actually, I did just get home like an hour ago. I got covered in fiber glass insulation and drywall dust.





Snort that shit man, it'll fuck you up.


----------



## Buzz762

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Snort that shit man, it'll fuck you up.



Yes, because I want thousands of pieces of fiberglass in my sinus cavity.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

wah!


----------



## D-EJ915

gyanaha! I washed all the dishes, go me


----------



## NegaTiveXero

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Snort that shit man, it'll fuck you up.



   


I just went to the store and then I made dinner and ate. See, I do stuff.


----------



## Buzz762

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc4oP_ITqMc


----------



## noodles

NUDE MAN


----------



## Buzz762

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8lW8ndh5BU&mode=related&search=


----------



## noodles




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## D-EJ915

urinalysis


----------



## NegaTiveXero

anal-ysis.


----------



## D-EJ915

why would you ever want it


----------



## NegaTiveXero

The question is, why would YOU?


----------



## D-EJ915

not me lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Lies.


----------



## D-EJ915

I love pies


----------



## Aaron

pickle


----------



## D-EJ915

so which guitar do you guys like the best...


----------



## Naren

I like the 1874 Warbird Destructo-XxXtreme.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

NO!!!!! NOT THE MONKEYS!!!!  NOT THE FUCKING MONKEYS!!!!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Buzz762

I think I'm a bit perverted right now...

I just talked to this girl on the phone for maybe twenty minutes or so about sex stuff things we're each into and things we're not (seems a little strange since this is like the first time I've really talked to her, but thats another story altogether)

I was then sent a link to RangerJoes.Com and cannot stop thinking about "alternate" uses for much of the stuff on there (handcuffs, tactical rope, various field equipment)


----------



## Naren

Maybe you should... you know... check into a psychiatric ward...


[action=Naren]is kidding... or IS HE?![/action]


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Maybe you should too


----------



## Alpo

Maybe I should. son. Maybe I should.


----------



## Naren

I'm about 5 years older than you, boy.


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello hello hello.


----------



## Alpo

HelloHellohello


----------



## Naren

Yo


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle, bo grizzle. 

Looks like the snow is starting to melt. Great!


----------



## Seedawakener

YEY... getting warmer here too!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Sup.


----------



## Buzz762

I've got hoes (I've got hoes)
In different area codes (area) area codes (codes)
Hoes (hoes..hoes) in different area codes (area) area codes (codes)

[Ludacris]
Now you thought I was just somethin' somethin' no
In 4-0-4, I'm worldwide GET, act like y'all don't know
It's the abominabol-hoe man
Globe-trot international post man
Neighbor-dick dope man
7-1-8s, 2-0-2's
I send small cities and states I-O-U's
9-0-1, matter fact 3-0-5
I'll jump off the G4, we can meet outside
So control your hormones and keep your drawers on
'Til I close the door and I'm jumping your bones
3-1-2's, 3-1-3's (oh), 2-1-5's, 8-0-tree's (oh)
Read your horoscope and eat some horderves
Ten on pump one, these hoes is self serve
7-5-7, 4-1-0's, my cell phone just overloads

[Chorus]

[Ludacris]
Now everyday is a hol-i-day
So stop the violence and put the 4-4 away, skeet shoot a hoe today
5-0-4, 9-7-2's
7-1-tree, whatcha gon' do?
You checkin up the scene, I'm checkin a hoe tonight
With perpendicular, vehicular homicide
3-1-4, 2-0-1 (hey)
Too much green, too much fun (hey)
I bang cock in Bangkok
Can't stop, I turn and hit the same spot
Think not, I'm the thriller in Manilla
Schlong in Hong Kong
Pimp 'em like Bishop, Magic, Don Juan
Man after Henny with a coke and a smile
I just pick up the motherfuckin' phone and dial
I got my condoms in a big ass sack
I'm slangin' this dick like a New Jack (biatch)

[Nate Dogg]
Is it cuz they like my gangsta walk? (gangsta walk)
Is it cuz they like my gangsta talk? (gangsta talk..ohh)
Is it cuz they like my handsome face? (handsome face)
Is it cuz they like my gangsta ways? (gangsta ways..ohh)
Whatever it is, they love it
And they just won't let me be
I handles my biz, don't rush me (area)
Just relax and let me be free (codes)
Whenever I call (I call), come runnin'
2-1-2 or 2-1-3
You know that I ball (I ball) stop frontin'
'For I call my substitute Free

[Chorus]

[Ludacris]
9-1-6, 4-1-5, 7-0-4
Shout out to the 2-0-6
Everybody in the 8-0-8
Ha-ah, 2-1-6, 7-0-2, 4-1-4
3-1-7, 2-1-4's and the 2-8-1's
3-3-4, 2-0-5, I see ya
Uh-uh, 3-1-8, 6-0-1's, 2-0-tree
8-0-4, 4-0-2, 3-0-1
9-0-4, 4-0-7, 8-5-0
7-0-8, 5-0-2
And different area codes..


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Good for you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Vaginas are way cool.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, they're a nice place to visit, but I'd never want one.


----------



## g3rmanium

SOLDAT is way cool. And I pwn n00bs in SOLDAT.


----------



## Alpo

Addicted to vaginal skin


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You're addicted to monkey vagina, you fucking crazy inter-species erotica-loving bastard.


----------



## Pauly

DID SOMEONE SAY MOAR 4CHAN?!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

1T'5 t3H PH33R!!


----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## Alpo

The legend of the dancing monkeys!


----------



## technomancer

Dancing aliens Pwn you all


----------



## Seedawakener

Fuck... Im gonna miss 7000 too... Im neer around when the big numbers come...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

MMmmmm....inter-species erotica.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I miss my donkey.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Did it get taken away because of the Unlawful Accomadations of Donkies act of 1937 or whatever the hell that was?


----------



## Seedawakener

kaboobi


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Zap!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Did it get taken away because of the Unlawful Accomadations of Donkies act of 1937 or whatever the hell that was?





...yeah. 

I love Clerks II


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

"Then who the hell is going to suck off this donkey?"


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

W00t 7000.


----------



## Naren

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches... FROM HELL!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

PEANUT-BUTTER JELLY TIME!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nope, Naren beat you to it.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Beat me to what?...

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Alpo

Do the monkey!!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Beat me to what?...
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHA!



To... HELL!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Have fun down there. I'll be in purgatory with all of the unbaptised babies.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Have fun down there. I'll be in purgatory with all of the unbaptised babies.



Actually I heard they were just thinking of erasing your "immortal" soul from existance.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Nah, I'm too damn fierce.

They'd be all like, ooo, we're sissy deities, don't fuck us up you sexy seven string-playing man.

Then I'd flex.


----------



## Alpo

#7010


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The monkeys would be better if they were flying.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Or, if they were spider monkeys.


----------



## Alpo

Oh, but they are!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm talking, fucking spiders spliced with monkeys here. Not those wuss spider monkeys. A fucking tarantula monkey, or Black Widow Gorilla or something.


----------



## Alpo

+  =


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~manana~nya!


----------



## Alpo

Monkeys like bananas


----------



## Sebastian

and .. bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

monkeys like monkeys


----------



## Sebastian

and


----------



## Cancer




----------



## Sebastian

well...


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Sebastian

OMG you saw that jackson collectioni posted 


GOOD LORD


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, I saw a Carvin with a Jacksonstock in there somewhere.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

psyphre said:


>





Yeah, I dig dead chicks too.


----------



## Alpo

The monkey does not approve.


----------



## Desecrated

ooo look, it´s over 700 pages now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But we're still not even %10 there.


----------



## Alpo

The monkey cares not!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If the monkeys aren't flying then fuck 'em.


----------



## Alpo

The monkeys are not here for you to fuck!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What, you've never fucked a monkey?


----------



## D-EJ915

she looks decent in the 2nd pic


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> she looks decent in the 2nd pic



 

Beer goggles?


----------



## technomancer

Alpo said:


> The monkeys are not here for you to fuck!



Yeah man, that's how this whole aids thing got started


----------



## D-EJ915

well she looks gross in the 1st one


----------



## NegaTiveXero

She's dying in the second one.


----------



## D-EJ915

I saw blood and since I'm a vampire...


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

fap fap fap fap


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> fap fap fap fap



Got pr0n?


----------



## Buzz762

g3rmanium said:


> Got pr0n?



I do.


Amateur style.


I know the chick in it too.


----------



## technomancer

7044


----------



## Pauly

Your fellating ugly zit dripping hemorrhoid could never be a winner. 

Deliver the Diss <3


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Got pr0n?



Presenting.. pr0n, lord of the detectitrons, master of the universe! "I challenge you, PRON!! CHALLENGE ME!!"


----------



## technomancer

7047


----------



## Naren

9854?


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~manana!


----------



## Buzz762

bananarama


----------



## D-EJ915

check it ouuuuttttt


----------



## Naren

candlicious


----------



## D-EJ915

8200 w00t


----------



## Naren

8200? Not 9620?


----------



## D-EJ915

this thread almost has as many posts as you have naren


----------



## Rick

I'm watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force on DVD right now. The mail order bride episode.


----------



## D-EJ915

Sweet, I never really got into that show.


----------



## Naren

This is the thread that was laid down in legend from aeons long past.


----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Naren

back atcha.


----------



## OzzyC

New page!


----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Naren




----------



## Jon




----------



## Naren




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Naren




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## Buzz762

(Candy man)
(Hey, Candy man)
Alright everybody gather 'round
The Candy Man is here
What kind of candy do you want
Sweet choc'late
Choc'late malted candy
Gum drops
Anything you want
You've come to the right man
'Cause I'm the Candy Man

Who can take a sunrise (who can take a sunrise)
Sprinkle it with dew (sprinkle it with dew)
Cover it with choc'late and a miracle or two
The Candy Man (the Candy Man)
Oh, the Candy Man can (the Candy Man can)
The Candy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world taste good
(Makes the world taste good)

Who can take a rainbow (who can take a rainbow)
Wrap it in a sigh (wrap it in a sigh)
Soak it in the sun and make a groovy lemon pie
The Candy Man (the Candy Man)
The Candy Man can (the Candy Man can)
The Candy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world taste good
(Makes the world taste good)

(The Candy Man makes everything he bakes)
(Satisfying and delicious)
Now you talk about your childhood wishes
You can even eat the dishes

Oh, who can take tomorrow (who can take tomorrow)
Dip it in a dream (dip it in a dream)
Separate the sorrow and collect up all the cream
The Candy Man (the Candy Man)
Oh, the Candy Man can (the Candy Man can)
The Candy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world taste good
(Makes the world taste good)

(The Candy Man makes everything he bakes)
(Satisfying and delicious)
Talk about your childhood wishes
You can even eat the dishes

Yeah, yeah, yeah
Who can take tomorrow (who can take tomorrow)
Dip it in a dream (dip it in a dream)
Separate the sorrow and collect up all the cream
The Candy Man (the Candy Man)
The Candy Man can (the Candy Man can)
The Candy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world taste good
(Makes the world taste good)

Yes, the Candy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world taste good
(Makes the world taste good)
A-Candy Man, a-Candy Man, a-Candy Man
(Makes the world taste good)
A-Candy Man, a-Candy Man, a-Candy Man
(Makes the world taste good)
A-Candy Man, a-Candy Man, a-Candy Man


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## D-EJ915

sooo yeahhh...what's up guys? I'm sitting at home bored haha


----------



## OzzyC

Nothing, just the same as you. WHy else would I be posting i this thread?


----------



## Jon

new home vid of song my bands working on  
www.myspace.com/flothru


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Jon




----------



## D-EJ915

lol I thought it was just one guy but it's 2 haha, your avatars look alike


----------



## Jon




----------



## D-EJ915

Jon has no gear


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I thought it was just one guy but it's 2 haha, your avatars look alike


 
NOt really, the guy in his avatar (I'm assuning it's him) is playing a bass. I have a ton more rep then him, and our names are totally different.


----------



## Jon

peavy t-max head and a peavy 4-12 with horn cab
ibanez 5string bass sr-305 dx


----------



## D-EJ915

a dude holding an instrument, lol


----------



## Jon

man don't i have anything to do besides this uggghh!!!


----------



## Rick

Good night, dudes. Time to get my sleep on.


----------



## Jon

goodnight


----------



## Sebastian

good day


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna hit the sack too *waves*


----------



## Jon




----------



## Naren

Jon said:


> man don't i have anything to do besides this uggghh!!!



Yes... yes, you do. Now go do it.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy sleepy sleepy


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm gonna hit the sack too *waves*



I didn't want to know that.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I didn't want to know that.



I didn't want to know that you didn't want to know that.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I did want to know that you didn't want to know that I didn't want to know that.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I did want to know that you didn't want to know that I didn't want to know that.



Then I'm glad I let you know.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Me too.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread must be stopped.


----------



## Alpo

No


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> This thread must be stopped.



You must be stopped.


----------



## Alpo

I agree.


----------



## Naren

You must be stopped too, Alpo. You've gone out of control.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You must be stopped.



I am unstoppable.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I am unstoppable.



Then what is this I hear about you having been stopped yesterday?


----------



## Buzz762

FAWK. 

I broke the nut on my Les Paul.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> FAWK.
> 
> I broke the nut on my Les Paul.



I broke the nut on my Epiphone Les Paul once. Never broke the nut on my Gibson LP.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Then what is this I hear about you having been stopped yesterday?



I only stopped at the bus stop, ok? TO WAIT FOR THE BUS!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I only stopped at the bus stop, ok? TO WAIT FOR THE BUS!



 And I heard you got stopped by the police a few years back. They wanted to ask you where you were going or something.


----------



## Alpo

I cannot be stopped!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And I heard you got stopped by the police a few years back. They wanted to ask you where you were going or something.



Taht is t3h untrve!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Taht is t3h untrve!



Vhat u sei?


----------



## Alpo

The monkeys are hungry! Must feed the monkeys!


----------



## Naren

Feed yourself to them.


----------



## Alpo

I already fed them.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Vhat u sei?



Yeah!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The monkeys must be spanked.


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The monkeys must be spanked.



The monkeys must go.

Forever.


----------



## dpm

continuum


----------



## Alpo

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The monkeys must be spanked.



You don't got the gobbles!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

transfunctioner


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Monkeys in disguise.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Apes In The Mist


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Monkeys that are pissed.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Chimps that are drunkenly fighting with their fists.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Primates with ovarian cysts.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Orangutans dressed appropriately, because it's brisk.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Gorilla's flinging poo, tsk tsk.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Humans dancing and one broke a wrist.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Baboons typing and saving documents to a disk.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Bonobos paying for sex with dollars that are crisp.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

King Kong died, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, now we have to deal with Queen Kong, whose ass must be kissed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Macaques urinate on her, she's been dissed!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well in fairness, she uses them as ass whisks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Simians rescued them, you get the jist (sp?).


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You know, I heard she's dating Bill Frist.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But she's on my chicks I want to date list


----------



## NegaTiveXero

If I were you, I would go for it anyway. I wouldn't give two shits.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's true, I hear she's got nice tits.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, I hear she's also a nice bitch.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Who cares, I'll strangle her until I see her twitch.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

She's a tease, it'll be a cinch.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Then I'll drag her body around with my car and a winch.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Then you could smack her corpse with a switch.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The cops might see me though, I'd get pinched.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Fuck that shit, and fuck that wench......


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'll cut her open, and use her bones to make a bench.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Be careful to not make any dents.


----------



## Alpo

You guys are weird.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YOU SON OF A WRENCH!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I had sex with her innards, I'm absolutely spent!



I'm hungry and going to lunch soon  We'll have to continue this later.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

K, 'gator.

Twas good while it lasted.


----------



## Sebastian

wah ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Don't worry yourself about it.


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> wah ?



rah?


----------



## Naren

La?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Oro?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Hokkaido?


----------



## Naren

What about Hokkaido?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It rhymes with Oro.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why'd you have to go and do that?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Because, I'm a man of the people.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What kind of people? And why do we keep linking this pic?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Don't fucking question T3H L4WN M04W3R!!three hundred twenty-two thousand!!?!1


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm sick of mowing the motherfucking lawn on this motherfucking plane!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> It rhymes with Oro.



Actually it doesn't....  The only similarity between the two is that they both end in "o." I wonder where you got the strange idea that they rhyme...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Because we're super 1337 and obviously know Japanese because we watch anime and shit.


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because we're super 1337 and obviously know Japanese because we watch anime and shit.



 I remember an "anime fan" arguing with me over the meaning of a Japanese word. She wouldn't accept that it didn't mean what she thought it meant. I just stopped and said, "Look. I majored in Japanese, went to college in Japan, and have been working as a Japanese-English translator for some time. None of my friend's in Japan speak English and my last two girlfriends do not speak even the most basic English. On the other hand, you don't speak any Japanese. You can't read any kanji and you do not even have a beginner's level grasp of Japanese grammar." She still wouldn't listen to me. She kept saying, "No, I know this word means ____." I eventually gave up. Non-Japanese japanimation maniacs can be some of the most stubborn people in the world who think they know it all.

Ah...  I've got plenty more stories like that (like about the guy who had taken one semester of Japanese several years ago and said he was going to pass the most difficult Japanese language test in 6 months. It was the most ridiculous thing I'd ever heard).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

To study did he watch Naruto?


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz

whoaz0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

How come you get to double post?


----------



## D-EJ915

mad skillz


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Post whoring skillz?


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe, I dunno about that


----------



## Sebastian

like thiz ?


----------



## D-EJ915

no




like *this*


----------



## Sebastian

mad skillz like thiz


----------



## Alpo

Aaaaaahhhhh... I'll be going to a friends place to drink tomorrow and then we'll go see some local bands. 

I'll be drinking some good beers. Maybe I'll get a couple of bottles of Marston's Strong Pale Ale. After a few of those I'll look like this:


----------



## Sebastian

amerykance


----------



## technomancer

7196


----------



## bostjan

7197, a wayz to go


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't think I can make it *cough cough*


----------



## bostjan

7199, almost there!~


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I can't feel my legs.


----------



## Alpo

I can't feel my monkeys.


----------



## g3rmanium

7202


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Rick

Used case for $0.01?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah...guitar center has to charge it to inventory it...


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


>



Is that a seven string?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, 6er, I'm tryin to find a replacement for my V-250


----------



## DelfinoPie

*Flavour Misbehavior (Part 2)*
By Martin Phillips

The whistle was blown, there was no looking back now. The runners took off like clay pigeons from a trap, this was the Stafford midnight marathon. Gravel, grit, soil, more grit and then to pavement before another dose of the aforementioned. Who were the runners and why were they running at this dark hour?
Dressed only in black, faces painted like minstrels, they ran the risk of being struck by cars on the few roads that they crossed. Why was it that both people and animals went missing when they ran?
Through the back alleys they stampeded in great numbers, ignored by the residents who had grown to accept this utterly bizarre spectacle that they had since warned others of. 

Missing? She wasn't missing, merely gone for a while; you can't be missing if nobody misses you. She was gone and had been for atleast a decade, most people had forgotten about her, except Lance.
Lance was following behind the pack of jogging minstrels, he was not one of them. Eyes fixated on the ground he only broke his monotonous stare when the odour of manure came flaming into his nostrils, causing his eyes to water, he lifted his sleek bald head and gazed into the allotments. 

_To be continued..._

If these little segments get annoying to anyone send me a PM telling me to STFU and I will. I'm just writing for the sake of it, blowing off steam in a literary sense.


----------



## bostjan

Black Licorice?


----------



## D-EJ915

a story?


----------



## g3rmanium

bostjan said:


> Black Licorice?



OH NO! DON'T MENTION THIS PIECE OF SHIT!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol cheap as hell pedals


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, but the French Toast is killer.


----------



## bostjan

I'll take a BOSS Metal pedal over any of those any day.


----------



## Buzz762

I'll stick with my amp distortion.


And my TS9DX.


----------



## D-EJ915

ehhh boss pedals...ehhh...


----------



## B Lopez

My Vader ships out tomorrow if all goes well! 

FINALLY


----------



## Naren

DelfinoPie said:


> If these little segments get annoying to anyone send me a PM telling me to STFU and I will. I'm just writing for the sake of it, blowing off steam in a literary sense.



Nah, don't worry. I don't read them anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> My Vader ships out tomorrow if all goes well!
> 
> FINALLY


wewt!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> wewt!



Is that anything like a newt?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, but people are like "ewt" wtf no words are like that?


----------



## Naren

I've never heard anyone say "ewt." I've heard people say "Ew" and I've heard people say "newt," but I've never heard "ewt." What would that mean anyway? A gross newt?


----------



## technomancer

7223


----------



## OzzyC

technomancer said:


> 7223


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> 7223



 69322185093285319845 








It's so fucking hilarious!! 


9438232302454... 3!!


----------



## D-EJ915

no I meant like "wewt" people don't think any real words have "ewt" in them


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> no I meant like "wewt" people don't think any real words have "ewt" in them



Hm, I didn't think about it that way... 

Well, this is the "100k Reply Contest," so I guess we can make up as many words as we _klivzkorkilitate_.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...make up words, like orgalican


----------



## Naren

or interfeasiability


----------



## D-EJ915

or flagnanamous


----------



## Sebastian

Go and learn History


----------



## D-EJ915

history is cool...


----------



## Naren

History is bogus. In fact, history is anthropiliocriminiliastic.


----------



## D-EJ915

anachronologisticism leads me to believe in the.


----------



## Naren

You believe in "the"? I'm not a follower of miscontripiolitary physics, so I just can't believe what you're saying.


----------



## D-EJ915

I see...naren is wearing orange panties with cerulean polka dots.


----------



## Naren

I see Jeff is wearing pink panties with caresian purple flowers and a matching jintarian bra.


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it man, pink ftw


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning all.


----------



## skinhead

I want to be a philosofem


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight!


----------



## Naren




----------



## technomancer

7244 damn it's late... time for sleep night guys


----------



## Naren

Have a good sleep in PITTSBURGH, PA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Morning. Today I will drink beer.


----------



## Makelele

Good Morning. Today I will study physics.


----------



## Naren

Good Evening. Today is mostly over, but tonight I will watch some movies while eating yakisoba for dinner, maybe play guitar a little, and then go to bed early because tomorrow morning I have band practice.


----------



## Alpo

Beer > physics

And that's the tooth.


----------



## Naren

You know? That is a tooth. I don't know why... but it is.


----------



## Alpo

It sure is.


----------



## Naren

Just put another ad online for a drummer... Need a drummer...


----------



## Alpo

You don't have a drummer? That sucks.


----------



## Naren

You heard my band's demo, right? The whole reason we made that is so that we had something for people to listen to in our search for a drummer. Logically, it should be a lot easier to find a drummer if we have something they can listen to.

I don't understand how some bands find drummers so easily. My current band, at one time or another, has had every single member except the drummer. The previous band I was in had every single member except the drummer. The band before that, we had a drummer (he was like the leader). The band before that, we had a drummer. But, the band before that, we kept having and not having drummers (we went through like 4-5 drummers in the time I was in that band). Extreme metal drummers are some of the hardest people to find... Of course, you live in Finland, so it might be really easy for you.

I'm betting you also noticed, when listening to the demo we made, that all the drums were from a drum machine.


----------



## Alpo

I personally know only two good drummers. One of them plays in my friends DM band, and the other I met for the first time when we had our first band practice.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I personally know only two good drummers. One of them plays in my friends DM band, and the other I met for the first time when we had our first band practice.



A long time ago, I was in a band that was just me on guitar and vocals and my friend on drums. We eventually found a bass player, but for the most time, it was just me and him. It was a mixture of industrial, metal, and punk. He was the only drummer that I felt I could really rely on.


----------



## Alpo

These are the fine drinkables I shall have the pleasure of devouring this moonlit night:





Just picked them up a while ago.


----------



## Buzz762

Can anyone recommend me some good jam songs? I'm attending a jam on Saturday evening and want some ideas of shit to jam on. Last time's big jam tunes were The Who - Baba O'Riley, Led Zep - Moby Dick, Sabbath - Iron Man, Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction, and Nugent - Stranglehold.


----------



## Sebastian

Hoorayy for ..


----------



## D-EJ915

still on the same page, you guys are slacking, man, we need to make it to page 183


----------



## Rick

Fine.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> still on the same page, you guys are slacking, man, we need to make it to page 183



Dude, we're on page 727. Get with the program, man.


----------



## Rick

Naren said:


> Dude, we're on page 727. Get with the program, man.



He's talking about 183 pages of weirdass cat pics.


----------



## Naren

rg7420user said:


> He's talking about 183 pages of weirdass cat pics.



Ah, I see. Well, in that case, we only have about 170 pages of that and do need to get moving.


----------



## Rick

Naren said:


> Ah, I see. Well, in that case, we only have about 170 pages of that and do need to get moving.



True. 

Get on it, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananz0rz I have my page view set to 40 posts per page which is the maximu chris has.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> bananz0rz I have my page view set to 40 posts per page which is the maximu chris has.



Why would you want to do something absolutely insane like that?


----------



## D-EJ915

it makes thread continuity better


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Eat my thread continuity, fucker.


----------



## g3rmanium

I also do that! It pwns n00bs.


----------



## Alex-D33

driking a good old premium lager by the name of MR GROLSCH LONG LIVE HOLLAND FOR THERE AWESOME LAGER (BEER) NOT DRUNK YET BUT GETTING THERE SOON!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THE SHORT ONE!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

and not


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> bananz0rz I have my page view set to 40 posts per page which is the maximu chris has.



I had mine set for twenty, but assholes like to post hundreds of pictures so it takes a day and a half to load the goddamn thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

"my name is jennifer lopez, i like tacos y burritos" - eric cartman's hand.


----------



## D-EJ915

chiwassu


----------



## Rick

I'm hungry.


----------



## D-EJ915

*ish eating a hot dog*


----------



## Sebastian

look into the .999=1 Thread in the off topic


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas are fun


----------



## Rick

Doritos are better.


----------



## Sebastian

hmmm... ketchup...


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't like ketchup


----------



## Rick

Time to eat. 

Time for some Mexican food, bitches. 

Be back........whenever.


----------



## g3rmanium

Guten.


----------



## Sebastian

Hmm.. i dont remember when i ate Mexican food the last time


----------



## D-EJ915

heh, mexicans


----------



## Sebastian

You all probably dont know what is:
kotlet schabowy z ziemniakami i kapusta


----------



## D-EJ915

You're right about that! My friend Caroline can speak polish so she probably does.


----------



## Sebastian

D-EJ915 said:


> You're right about that! My friend Caroline can speak polish so she probably does.



Thats nice... is she from Poland... or she just knows Polish language ?


----------



## D-EJ915

her mom is polish


----------



## Rick

If any of you fuckers ever come to Austin, let me know and I can direct you to some badass Mexican food.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool...I like tacos, not a whole lot more though


----------



## technomancer

Mexican food kicks ass


----------



## Rick

technomancer said:


> Mexican food kicks ass



Correctamundo.


----------



## D-EJ915

I recorded a video with my crate 8" combo


----------



## Rick

Well, let's see it. 

Don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's processing 

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ESP Contest/?action=view&current=H-207_crate.flv

http://media.putfile.com/H-207-crate


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> it's processing
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ESP Contest/?action=view&current=H-207_crate.flv
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/H-207-crate



Nice.  

Looks like your right elbow didn't move at all.


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> it's processing
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ESP Contest/?action=view&current=H-207_crate.flv
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/H-207-crate



Awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

lol did it? I don't really move my arm much when playing


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> lol did it? I don't really move my arm much when playing



That's what I need to work on.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess that's just he way I play haha, usually guys who are more fluid move their arms and I've started doing that a bit when going up and down the strings a lot but usually my hand is planted.


----------



## Naren

Jeff, I've said it before and I'll say it again. That's a dang nice-looking guitar you got there. 

Time to go to band practice now.


----------



## D-EJ915

Have fun at practice, I love my H-207 :3 I don't really play it as much as my other ones becuase I keep it in standard and I usually learn songs in drop tunings but it plays amazingly and looks awesome, I'll never sell it.


----------



## Naren

Practice has ended. I must do laundry now... My ears are ringing. *_*


----------



## D-EJ915

lol haha


----------



## Naren

We had the volume up pretty high. At first I couldn't hear my voice, so we maxed out the PA and then I could hear my voice fine and our guitars were just so fucking loud. 

I just had a really good onigiri and a corn dog since I hadn't had anything to eat all day.  I love onigiri. That's one thing I really really miss when I'm in the US.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I've never had onigiri before (it's like...just rice packed together with something in the middle right?) but corndogs are the shit


----------



## Sebastian

Food is good.. when its tasty


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much, lol


----------



## Sebastian

or its nor good when its not tasty


----------



## Naren

Onigiri is like vinegared and salted white rice with something in the middle (like grilled tuna or shrimp tempura or kimchi with pork or salmon, etc. etc.) and with nori (dried salted seaweed) on the outside. If you've never had one before, you don't know what you're missing. The only ones I don't like are konbu (a wet muddy tasting seaweed) and ikura (tons of fish eggs in the middle). I like fish eggs on sushi or with some food, but I don't like a bunch of them in my onigiri. I normally like seaweed, but I don't like konbu much...

The one I had today was tuna-mayo (canned tuna with a little bit of Japanese style mayonnaise mixed in). It's pretty good and cheap too. Only 105 yen for one.


----------



## Sebastian

Japanese food.... never tired it...


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not a big tuna fan...and fish eggs  yipes, lol


----------



## Sebastian

Japan... interesting place have to be...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it seems to be pretty cool


----------



## Alpo

Morning. I was drunk last night.  No hangover.


----------



## Naren

I'll probably get a littttttle drunk tonight. I'm sure I'll drink quite a bit. If not tonight, tomorrow night.



D-EJ915 said:


> I'm not a big tuna fan...and fish eggs  yipes, lol



You would be if you lived in Japan.


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread is so


----------



## Naren

This thread is so "a guy sitting on a toilet getting pushed to the ceiling by his own feces and dying"?  I don't really get that one...


----------



## Alpo

Neither do I, Naren. Neither do I.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMG u all r t3h n00bz!


----------



## Naren

Uh, actually you'd be the "noob" seeing as you've only got 46 posts.


----------



## g3rmanium

No, you're the n00b because you can't see my 666.666 secret posts!!!!!!1


----------



## Sebastian

ok... looks like the Pole has visited this thread ( wait .. its me  )


----------



## Alpo

I'm tired.


----------



## technomancer

Let's go Pens!

Off to the game


----------



## D-EJ915

no, I just don't like tuna, lol


----------



## Shawn

Jeff, you posted 7331


----------



## g3rmanium

7333


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t...I just took a shower


----------



## Alpo

WOW!!! A shower!!!! I need a shower too.


----------



## Desecrated

I took a shower an hour ago.


----------



## Alpo

I just took a shower.


----------



## D-EJ915

got a hair cut


----------



## Buzz762

I need a hair cut again... my hair's getting a little long.


----------



## playstopause

post 7+3+4+0 = 14.
14 / 2 = 7
7 strings for the win!!!!!

Now, what does that tell you?

Fucking nothing at all.


----------



## Alpo

I haven't had a haircut in 4 or 5 years. I'll get one when it's down to my ass.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I could do with a haircut. I think it's good to trim it every now and then. Of course, it helps that it grows twice as fast then, because I used to have insanely long hair before I shaved it for charity, and I want it back.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol nice


----------



## Karl Hungus

D-EJ915 said:


> lol nice



It NEEDS to be long again! Ultra long this time, even longer that before. I had it to my asshole before, and this time, it's going to go to my KNEES!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

damn dude


----------



## Karl Hungus

D-EJ915 said:


> damn dude



Come on, how fucking metal would that be?

I don't have any pictures of when it was at it's longest, but check the attatchments for a fairly long haired pic of me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


> Oi



WHAT!!?!!eleven


----------



## D-EJ915

sweetness, long hair ftw


----------



## technomancer

7350

And my hair is short


----------



## Karl Hungus

technomancer said:


> 7350
> 
> And my hair is short



Short hair sucks. I hated it when I had it. Long just rules so much!


----------



## D-EJ915

long hair is way better  plus you don't need to wear hats to keep your head warm

I recorded a new video...it's saving now so it'll be a little while

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/ESP Contest/?action=view&current=V-250_crate.flv

http://media.putfile.com/V-250-crate

remember, this is my Crate 8"er lol


----------



## Desecrated

Long hair rules,. I look like the girl from "the ring"


----------



## Karl Hungus

Desecrated said:


> Long hair rules,. I look like the girl from "the ring"



We demand proof!!!


----------



## technomancer

Desecrated said:


> Long hair rules,. I look like the girl from "the ring"



You're John Myung?


----------



## D-EJ915

technomancer said:


> You're John Myung?


 ownagggeeee


----------



## Alpo

Damn, I wish I had hair like Myung. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Sebastian

Try a Kerry King style ...


----------



## Alpo

Uuhhhh... no.


----------



## Sebastian

7360


----------



## D-EJ915

we're still on 184...


----------



## Sebastian

Damn...


----------



## D-EJ915

yay I bumped it over to 185 hahaha


----------



## technomancer

7364


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Obviously I haven't been too active here.


----------



## Stitch

Wht is taking you guys so long?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

What's taking YOU so long?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

My size is taking ME a long time.. Maybe I ought to add lube.. Who knows.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Motörhead rules!

..uhm.. proceed.


----------



## Alpo

I like monkeys.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Try dating chicks that go to kauppakoulu


----------



## Alpo

lolololololololol!!!!!!111!!1111!1

You seem to have some experience with that.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

It's a good thing bananas don't cost much


----------



## Alpo

It's a cheap date.  Just get drunk, give her some bananas and go back to your place.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

AND don't forget to tell her they don't have to be peeled before the act


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

huga-tsaga

(now try spelling that in engrish)


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## technomancer

wow, not even 1/10 the way there yet...

now for some monkeys


----------



## Stitch

this is going to take forever. Could we not turn it into a Diet-say-something-about-the-forummer-above-you-thread?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

God damn it, those fucking monkeys are back. Fetch my gun!


----------



## Alpo

Nooooooooooo!!!! The monkeys are my friends!


----------



## Sebastian

I just Wish i will get the Jackson C.O.W.7 before we hit here 100,000 ..


----------



## Seedawakener

probably


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Tonight we feast on monkey brains!


----------



## Seedawakener

YEY! MONKY BWAIN!


----------



## Sebastian

hahahaha


----------



## Alpo

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the monkeys!


----------



## Sebastian

Yes yes... everyone loves them...


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes they do.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Alpo

More monkeys! We need more monkeys!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

Good monkey.


----------



## Sebastian

Hell Yeah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Tumeni god damned monkeys !


----------



## Sebastian

ahahhahaha

ok like two times more now ok ?
































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Hell Yeah


----------



## Alpo

I have a feeling the monkey is going to be in the most used smilies list very soon.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, go ahead and don't do that again.


----------



## Sebastian

Sorry men...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

s'aight.


----------



## Seedawakener

I couldnt open the last page because of the monkies. Everytime I did internet explorer stopped responding.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay 186!


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> I couldnt open the last page because of the monkies. Everytime I did internet explorer stopped responding.



Another reason to use a better browser. Or Opera which is also cool.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

My internet exploder worked well enough. So nyah. and give me one point why something else is better for me


----------



## D-EJ915

Opera is the best. \m/


----------



## Seedawakener

I like explorer. I have a hard time adapting to new interfaces and I feel at homewith IE.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm so bored


----------



## technomancer

a whole freaking chorus line of monkeys (yes I am easily amused)

I find it deeply funny that that froze somebody's copy of IE.


----------



## D-EJ915

that that that that taht taht tath taht


----------



## Buzz762

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Nameless here for evermore.

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating
`'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
This it is, and nothing more,'

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
`Sir,' said I, `or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you' - here I opened wide the door; -
Darkness there, and nothing more.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before
But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, `Lenore!'
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, `Lenore!'
Merely this and nothing more.

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
`Surely,' said I, `surely that is something at my window lattice;
Let me see then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
'Tis the wind and nothing more!'

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
`Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.
Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning - little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door -
Bird or beast above the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as `Nevermore.'

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only,
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered -
Till I scarcely more than muttered `Other friends have flown before -
On the morrow will he leave me, as my hopes have flown before.'
Then the bird said, `Nevermore.'

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
`Doubtless,' said I, `what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful disaster
Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never-nevermore."'

But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
What this grim, ungainly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking `Nevermore.'

This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o'er,
She shall press, ah, nevermore!

Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
`Wretch,' I cried, `thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he has sent thee
Respite - respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels named Lenore?'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!' I shrieked upstarting -
`Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken! - quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!


----------



## D-EJ915

burnt earth


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Random clipboard content ftw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv9uOh5bAcw


----------



## technomancer

7415


----------



## Nik




----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm BnFnT


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> 7415


   
   
   
   
7418


----------



## D-EJ915

I want a Warp X


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> 7418



   
   
   
   
7420


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## B Lopez

My Vader cab has shipped finally  Hopefully here by wed! 



Now the days are gonna feel 50x as long though


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## Sebastian

Fucking school....


----------



## Sebastian

Fucking school....


----------



## Seedawakener

off to school!


----------



## Alpo

No school for me.

Good morning.


----------



## Michael

Public holiday today, so I didn't have school. Twas good.


----------



## Alpo

Pubic holiday?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## D-EJ915

lucky dude...


----------



## Alpo

St. Patrick's day is soon!


----------



## D-EJ915

5 days


----------



## Coiso

2566 to go.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

To %10. Then we have to multiply this thread by 10. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Sebastian

after school


----------



## NegaTiveXero

In school. Well, at school, but working.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## NegaTiveXero

RLY.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

Ye rly


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

I hate the monkeys.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi.


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate geese


----------



## Sebastian

I hate ....


----------



## D-EJ915

hehehehea


----------



## Sebastian

?? wah ??


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana


----------



## Alpo

Banana? Monkey want banana!


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time...


----------



## Alpo

I might take a shower a little later.


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## g3rmanium

Ehm... oi oi oi?


----------



## D-EJ915

showeerrrr


----------



## Alpo

I just had a shower.


----------



## Desecrated

I had a shower a while ago, I just ate.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok I think I'm actually gonna get my shower now


----------



## Alpo

What should I drink on St. Patrick's? I'll obviously be drinking Guinness, but that gets boring after a while. What are some good green drinks?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay mosaic lab


----------



## Alpo

Yay, boo, yay, boo
It's lots of fun to do!


----------



## Desecrated

yayboo

taeboo ???


----------



## D-EJ915

yay shower!!!


----------



## technomancer

Yay sleep time 

and dancing aliens


----------



## D-EJ915

let the FLESH FEAST BEGIN!!


----------



## Sebastian

Did yoy have a blue ESP headstock in your avatar ... ?? in the past ?


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah, ESP Horizon I in Electric Blue, freaking sick axe.


----------



## g3rmanium

Listening to I:\Audio\Drum N Bass\Disorder - Global Disorder\Disorder - Global Disorder - 02 - Titan.ogg. One of t3h b3st3st track of all times.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol my music drive is J:, I: (Meister) is my current "random new shit" drive where I download new anime and stuff.

time for bed!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Sleep well.


----------



## Alpo

Morning, assholios.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh....


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz


----------



## Alpo

Band practice today.


----------



## D-EJ915

yuss


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Band practice today.



Are all the members of your band monkeys?


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Here's a photo. Me, the bassplayer, the drummer, the singer and the other guitarist:


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Wow, you guys are so in synch.


BACKSTREET MONKEYS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fazz.


----------



## Alpo

Take
These Broken wings
And learn to fly again, etc...


----------



## D-EJ915

yay done with lab hahah


----------



## Sebastian

ZAMKNIJ MORDE


----------



## Alpo

Oh, well. I guess I'll have to take my dad's car and drive to band practice.


----------



## Seedawakener

audition tomorrow and thursday... ... test on genetics tomorrow... Natinonal english test on friday...


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds...like no fun


----------



## g3rmanium

Sounds like distorted guitars.


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like EXTOL!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The backlight on my work laptop is starting to give out on the LCD. I e-mailed my boss thinking he would get me a new one, but he just said he'd try to find another older one


----------



## Rick

Killswitch Engage/DragonForce/Chimaira/He Is Legend tonight.


----------



## Seedawakener

through her eyes is such a beautiful song...


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Killswitch Engage/DragonForce/Chimaira/He Is Legend tonight.


sweetness \m/


----------



## Alpo

Okie dokie. Mind if I smokie?


----------



## D-EJ915

sure...


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh I just made Tacos. They were nice.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

EXTOLLLL!!!!


----------



## technomancer




----------



## D-EJ915

you love those monkyes don't you


----------



## Alpo

In a perfect world we would all be monkeys.


----------



## g3rmanium

What this thread needs is more bass.


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG t3h B4SS


----------



## Alpo

Nah, I don't like fish.


----------



## g3rmanium

|3455 |5 ´|`3|-| |°\/\/|\|


----------



## D-EJ915

mouthgasm


----------



## g3rmanium

pr0n?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, not really


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn!


----------



## Desecrated

bassporn


----------



## g3rmanium

oh yes


----------



## D-EJ915

basshorn?


----------



## g3rmanium

Klipschorn?


----------



## D-EJ915

come on new page...


----------



## Nik

yay


----------



## D-EJ915

I had 2 chicken sandwiches for dinner, I'm gonna get fat if I'm not careful.


----------



## Nik

Nik said:


> yay



yay


----------



## D-EJ915

yessir!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Nik said:


> yay



yay


----------



## D-EJ915

no yay


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NegaTiveXero said:


> yay


----------



## D-EJ915

mondo skillz


----------



## technomancer

angular monkeys


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## technomancer

alien arrow? Nope didn't work...


----------



## ohio_eric

NW Ohio represent!!

Of course I don't have one.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## Naren

Crazy evil 101


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, I just killed a wasp/whatever that was in my room, I left a 3" smear where I hit it on the wall


----------



## Naren

Hey, Jeff... That dude has a bunch of figures/figurines now... I was away from work on vacation for 2 days and...


----------



## D-EJ915

they that bad?  oh man


----------



## Desecrated

new page again

not


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...I have 40 posts per page


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> they that bad?  oh man



He's a maniac, I tell you! My entire project's group will move to a different part of the floor next week and I won't be able to see the guy's figurine collection grow to even more insane proportions (since he's from a completely different project).


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> He's a maniac, I tell you! My entire project's group will move to a different part of the floor next week and I won't be able to see the guy's figurine collection grow to even more insane proportions (since he's from a completely different project).


ah well that sucks, you'll just have to start exercising by walking around the whole buidling then


----------



## Sebastian

FUCKING SCHOOL


----------



## g3rmanium

Yay!


----------



## Buzz762

> Politicians are like diapers. They should be changed frequently, and for the same reason.


----------



## Jon

Help make Flothru #1 band in Maine visit
www.myspace.com/flothru
thnkx 4 the support
Keep shredd'n


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

I went to Nikko on the weekend and saw lots of monkeys, boy.


----------



## Alpo

Good for you. MOnkeus are amazxingf.


----------



## Naren

Well.. they're kinda cool, I guess...


----------



## Alpo

No man! Monkeys are BRILIANT!


----------



## Jon

Create your own visitor map!

cool is this thing working??


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello


----------



## Jon




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> No man! Monkeys are BRILIANT!



Obviously you aren't.


----------



## Jon




----------



## g3rmanium

Hi!


----------



## Naren

Um... hi.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Obviously you aren't.



I'm just triyng to be funy hear.


----------



## Naren

R u nau?


----------



## Alpo

Jees ai äm.


----------



## Naren

Ieah? Ai dint no tat.


----------



## Alpo

Ai äm konfjuusd. Ai häv nou aidia wat juu aar tooking abaut. Ai äm hangri. Ai äm gouing tu iit nau.


----------



## Naren

Y don u hav sum stake??!111111


----------



## Alpo

I just took a nice long walk. It's just beautiful outside. The sun is shining and all the snow has almost melted away.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## Naren

Wah-wah pedals are the bomb, yo.


----------



## Alpo

No they ain't, yo. Dey be DA BOMB, yo.


----------



## Naren

Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Poor Naren, he just doesn't get da jive.

int dat sum shizit? bizatch.


----------



## Alpo

You _jiiive_, turkey. Quit _jivin'_ me, turkey.

A turkey is a bad person.


----------



## Buzz762

Battery is about to die.

Ive got hours until the next class.


I need starbucks.


----------



## technomancer

Starbucks goooooooooooooooooooooooooood

It makes the monkeys dance


----------



## Naren

So THAT'S why the monkeys are dancing!


----------



## g3rmanium

I thought they found some free pr0n?


----------



## Sebastian

wah ? wah wah wah ! wah wah wah ? wah wah wuh !!!


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> wah ? wah wah wah ! wah wah wah ? wah wah wuh !!!



Jimi?


----------



## D-EJ915

oh baby baby....


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah


----------



## Alpo

Just took a shower.


----------



## g3rmanium

So fresh and so clean.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

Nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't like being wet


----------



## Alpo

I like being wet. That's why I'm competing in a wet t-shirt competition.


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun hahah


----------



## Nik

g3rmanium said:


> Blah


----------



## g3rmanium

Agreed, Nik.


----------



## Nik

g3rmanium said:


> Agreed, Nik.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> sounds like fun hahah



Well, I do have a wazzle pair of jugs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuuzzzzzz


----------



## D-EJ915

time for shower


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaay shower done


----------



## Alpo

Food for you.


----------



## Makelele

Hey, hey, hey, what's going on here?


----------



## D-EJ915

leaving for class, that's what


----------



## Alpo

There's nothing on tv. I'm bored.


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread must fulfill it's potential!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

BB


----------



## D-EJ915

I had a hot dog whooo


----------



## Desecrated

bulgaria has a metal scen . go figure,


----------



## D-EJ915

cool...


----------



## ohio_eric

I could go for some ice cream. 

ROCKY ROAD FTW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ice cream is decent


----------



## Seedawakener

Another audition for a music school tomorrow morning. I had one today, the theory part went  but the playing part went ... I really want to get in at this school...


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm bored


----------



## NegaTiveXero

_You're_ bored.


----------



## D-EJ915

I am bored


----------



## NegaTiveXero

_You_ am bored.


Or am you board?


----------



## D-EJ915

board in your bored mind


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I HAVE NO WOOD IN MY SKULL!!!

Good luck with that bored thing.


----------



## D-EJ915

good you weren's skullfucked  trivium


----------



## Jon

Check my thread on Dio Dream Evil if ya bored in G.M.




Create your own visitor map!


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish my stomach would not be weird


----------



## Jon




----------



## D-EJ915

eww man


----------



## Aaron

thats funny


----------



## D-EJ915

cup noodles <3


----------



## Adamh1331

shit fuck ass damn bitch


----------



## D-EJ915

yum yum


----------



## Aaron

i just ate chicken flavor cup noodles


----------



## D-EJ915

I had beef, woot


----------



## nicknuisance

gotta gotta gotta go!


----------



## D-EJ915

cya!


----------



## Buzz762

Double


----------



## Buzz762

posting


----------



## Aaron

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo~~~~


----------



## Aaron

fart


----------



## Naren

Evil


----------



## D-EJ915

yay bananas


----------



## Naren

Drugs...


----------



## Michael

Sex...


----------



## D-EJ915

cock in the hole


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning all.


----------



## Naren

The Killing Hall


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## Naren

good afternoon, dude.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'allo 'allo


----------



## huber

I'm so bored


----------



## Naren

Yes... you are...


----------



## g3rmanium

Bore!


----------



## Naren

Gore?


----------



## Alpo

Mourning.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

That formation of them monkeys looks like the letter E.


----------



## Alpo

The formation of my monkeys is often "E-ish."


----------



## Wiggywiggler

they lack proper military training, I presume


----------



## g3rmanium

Bore'd


----------



## Alpo

Playing guitar.


----------



## Naren

Your monkeys are diseased.


----------



## Alpo

They have the dancing fever!


----------



## Naren

That's putting it mildly...


----------



## g3rmanium

Plonk'd.


----------



## Alpo

I'm hungry.


----------



## Naren

Then eat...


----------



## Alpo

I will. Very soon. After I post this.


----------



## Naren

Maybe you should eat those monkeys' brains... raw. I hear that's a delicacy in parts of India.


----------



## Alpo

Too late. It's beautiful outside. I might go for a walk soon.


----------



## nitelightboy

Naren said:


> Maybe you should eat those monkeys' brains... raw. I hear that's a delicacy in parts of India.



It also tends to be EXTREMELY toxic and usually lethal for us Westerners. There's all kinds of wonderful diseases in those things.


----------



## Alpo

Took a walk. Now I'm playing guitar.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## NegaTiveXero

NegaTiveXero said:


>






NegaTiveXero said:


>



See what I did there? It says F U. No idea how I triple posted either.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pick up the pace, bitches.

We can double post in here now?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You can't apparently.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24408

Booyaka.


----------



## nitelightboy

I think it's going to take us most of the year to hit our mark.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well


----------



## nitelightboy

Man, I'm glad I contributed. I can double post now


----------



## NegaTiveXero

now we


----------



## NegaTiveXero

can do


----------



## NegaTiveXero

this.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Honestly, this is the only thing I see the ability to double post being good for.


----------



## Naren

Contributor double and triple posting, eh?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yup.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It's sweet.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Speaking of which. I need to contribute again soon when I get some money.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I love to help out around here.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

5 posts.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I wonder who has posted the most in this thread?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Must...stave...off....boredom.......


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I claim this page in the name of the Northern Kentucky/ Southern Ohio 7-String players!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I got all but one on this page.


----------



## Alpo

Sure, you can double post. But are you the Lord of teh monkees?


----------



## technomancer

Ok time to accelerate getting this to 100k.


----------



## technomancer

Growing alien pyramid


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

Weird, seems when you get to 10 it glitches.... unless you throw a space in


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<ruinage>
</ruinage>


----------



## Naren

Wow...


----------



## nitelightboy

Poop. It's good for you.


----------



## Alpo

Mmmmmmmmmm... poop.


----------



## technomancer

So would that be monkey poop?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I have diarrhea, you soul-less mean persons!


----------



## Alpo

Diarrhea!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I feel violated now


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> I have diarrhea, you soul-less mean persons!



Ok, so then it's more like a milkshake than chocolate pudding. What are you complaining about


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, it's poo, violently pushed out by bowel gas. and it's often lumpier than a milkshake. And smells worse than my socks.


----------



## nitelightboy

Yum. I bet it'd go good with some french fries. I just made myself crave a Wendy's Frosty and Fries. Damn.


----------



## Desecrated

Having a bowel of fun ?


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Seedawakener

wtf... double posting?

true or not?

false....


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh aye.

On other news, home made fries:
1 kettle
2 food oil
3 frozen fries

heat oil to damn hot in kettle, administer fries, wait till the fries are crispy, take out the fries (put them on paper to suck out extra oil), turn the stove off, let them fries cool a bit, administer salt, eat.


----------



## nitelightboy

Seedawakener said:


> wtf... double posting?
> 
> true or not?
> 
> false....



Contributors can double post.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh aye.
> 
> On other news, home made fries:
> 1 kettle
> 2 food oil
> 3 frozen fries
> 
> heat oil to damn hot in kettle, administer fries, wait till the fries are crispy, take out the fries (put them on paper to suck out extra oil), turn the stove off, let them fries cool a bit, administer salt, eat.



Sounds damn yummy. I have a counter top deep fryer at home. I like to just slice up some spuds, stick em in, dry em off, and repeat. Add salt and a touch of cayenne pepper and BAM!!! Thems be some damn good fries.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yeah, but can they ninja? Them contributors, that is


----------



## nitelightboy

Yes.


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'd better get a credit card then.. and something to contribute..


----------



## Naren

I hope this double, triple, quadruple, etc. posting ability will help us get to over 10% before the week is done. Posting in this thread has been pathetic lately.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yes.


----------



## nitelightboy

Naren said:


> I hope this double, triple, quadruple, etc. posting ability will help us get to over 10% before the week is done. Posting in this thread has been pathetic lately.



I'm starting to get tired of this thread.


----------



## nitelightboy

So I don't post in it a whole lot.


----------



## nitelightboy

But sometimes it's fun.


----------



## nitelightboy

There ya go Naren. I did my part.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

The reward for the 100k ought to be a free lapdance.. that'd stir things up


----------



## D-EJ915

I've kind of got burnt out on posting...


----------



## nitelightboy

Wiggywiggler said:


> The reward for the 100k ought to be a free lapdance.. that'd stir things up



Yeah, but from who?? You might take one from Drew, but I'm not about to swing that way.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

It's the dancer who does the schwinging.. especially if it's a male dancer.. I was thinking of a female one, though.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Alpo

Mr. Bond, I presume.


----------



## technomancer

Behold


----------



## technomancer

the


----------



## technomancer

power


----------



## technomancer

of


----------



## technomancer

boredom


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## technomancer

on a serious note I'm bummed, I'm going to miss Sonata Arctica because I'm taking my wife to see Celine Dion in Vegas


----------



## Alpo

Sonata is pretty good live. I've seen them two times at Tuska festival and they kicked ass. Jani is an amazing player.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh!


----------



## nitelightboy

Sure, just make the guy feel worse.


----------



## Alpo

That's my style.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I just ate lunch.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I guess it was really breakfast though.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Cause I had a bagel.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I got back not even 4 minutes ago.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm already bored.


----------



## nitelightboy

I had some Chinese


----------



## nitelightboy

It wasn't all that great.


----------



## nitelightboy

But at least it filled me up so I can get through the day!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You'll be hungry in an hour.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Or so I've heard.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Then again, I had a bagel.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'll be hungry in an hour too.


----------



## Makelele

I might be going to see Sonata Arctica at Ruisrock festival next summer. Other bands that are coming to that are worth checking out Ruisrock: 

Slayer
In Flames
Amorphis 
Finntroll 
Children of Bodom
Pain
Poisonblack

and probably some others. Life is going to be good this summer, as both Immortal and Emperor are coming to Tuska festival, Megadeth, Heaven and Hell and Type O Negative are going to Sauna Open Air etc.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

^ That sounds like it's going to be a good show.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I've kind of got burnt out on posting...



Yeah... I average about 3-7 posts in this thread a day. Some days I don't even post in it... That's no way to get to 100k... 

Maybe we should give up...  Maybe....

[action=Naren]bursts into what seems to be a torrential downpour of uncontrollable tears, but it is soon realized that it is actually demonic laughter and that the skies have torn open and revealed Hell raining down from the skies, beginning a reign of horror that will last for several millenia. "Naren" will soon become the most cursed name in the universe. Amen.[/action]


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NEVER!!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I can double post and I will until it loses it's luster.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't care what the hell I'm saying.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Pink polos.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'll get to 100K myself!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Or until I leave work and don't have time to post until I come back to work.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

What if the SQL DB _couldn't_ handle that many posts and failed at say, 10K. Would the person who does that post get something?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I NEED ANSWERS!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

GIVE ME THE TRUTH!


----------



## Alpo

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm so incredibly bored.


----------



## Alpo

No kidding.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Fo shizzle.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

My nizzle.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

BTW, we're on page 777.


----------



## Alpo

Taht is teh corect.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Taht ti iz aplollerskaterz.


----------



## g3rmanium

I started programming some tracks again after like maybe two years of not writing any music.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

7770!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I claim this post too.


----------



## Alpo

Bollocks.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Bullocks to you.


----------



## Alpo

This thread has gone from being the dogs bollocks to just bollocks.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

BITE YOUR TONGUE SIR!


----------



## D-EJ915

galneryus...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

burninate.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

^post 7777

and this is reply 7777.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## NegaTiveXero

weetw00twaaht


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb


----------



## Alpo

Gdorb.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Blorbosaurus


----------



## D-EJ915

gnyorbasaurus


----------



## Nik

lolzorborificosaurus rex.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

lolzorborificosaurus rex sex.


----------



## Alpo

Lol. Lol indeed.


----------



## Nik

lolzorborificoralifocaudesaurus rex sexasaurus tex


----------



## NegaTiveXero

e-rep for everyone, because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, except for D-EJ915, I need to spread some more love first.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

lolzorborificoralifocaudesaurus rex sexasaurus texas humpasaurus k'Nex


----------



## Nik

NegaTiveXero said:


> e-rep for everyone, because I have nothing else to do.



I'd return the favor but I think I just e-repped you for one of your posts in another thread 


This forum so full of love 

... or in your case, boredom 

lolzorborificoralifocaudesarotaficosaurus rex sexasaurus texas humpasaurus k'Nexorificialodecanosaurus flex


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, I saw that. Gave me another bright green bar.

Well, it's a combo of love and boredom.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

lolzorborificoralifocaudesarotaficosaurus rex sexasaurus texas humpasaurus k'Nexorificialodecanosaurus flexthatanusasaurus fellatio pex


----------



## Nik

lolzorborificoralifocaudesarotaficonormalosaurus rexosaurus rex sexasaurus texas humpasaurus k'Nexorificialodecanosaurus flexthatanusasaurussaurussaurussaurus fellatio pexanosificalomefaurus dex


----------



## NegaTiveXero

lolzorborificoralifocaudesarotaficonormalosaurus rexosaurus rex sexasaurus texas humpasaurus k'Nexorificialodecanosaurus flexthatanusasaurussaurussaurussaurus fellatio pexanosificalomefaurus dexteritysoplaurus aardvarkex


----------



## Nik

you win at the internets


----------



## Makelele

Mathematics matriculation exam tomorrow. Sucks...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YESZZSS TEH INTERNALNETS ARZ MINE!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Makelele said:


> Mathematics matriculation exam tomorrow. Sucks...



Yeah, that shit's weak.


----------



## Seedawakener

I WANT TEH E-REP TOO!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

oooo, I gave you another bar.



Remember to spread the love back.  


Nevermind, I see you have.


----------



## Seedawakener

YEY! thanx negative! you gave me the last dark green bar. 

I spread it back a moment ago.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Poor thing, you can't


----------



## D-EJ915

erep fep mep!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

double post.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I tried D-EJ, I gave you erep a little while ago.

Let me spread a little and I'll get you back.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I got you.


----------



## Seedawakener

E rep for the next poster! (after negativeX, you just got. )


----------



## NegaTiveXero

damn.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Wait, I'm the next poster after myself.


----------



## Seedawakener

muahahaha, chris is evil!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It's probably so people don't just go back and forth and get T3H UL71M473 R3P!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So yeah, anybody I haven't repped recently will get some if they post in here.


----------



## Seedawakener

No you are correct... that is penultimate...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Help the cause people.


----------



## Seedawakener

same thing here. 

lets get this thread to 7900 NX?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I is the true.


----------



## Seedawakener

LETS JUST SPAM!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Hells yeah, let's go.


----------



## Seedawakener

WOHOO


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah


----------



## NegaTiveXero

7823


----------



## Seedawakener

I like candy!

Muahahaha, threadboost!

WTF?! I doubleposted!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

FREEEEEEEEDOOOOOOM!!!!

/Mel Gibson


----------



## Seedawakener

ANOTHER?!?!?!?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

No, you didn't.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Foolish mortal.


----------



## Seedawakener

hmm... a couple more

Your mortal!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROWR


----------



## Seedawakener

cmon cmon cmon


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I AMZ TEH SUPER POSTER!!


----------



## Seedawakener

If we did this all the time... we would have reached 100 k by now.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

karma karma karma karma karma chameleon


----------



## Seedawakener

I am teh suporzposterzorz too!

Dead rising fucking pwns!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

LET US SUPER POST TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2434


----------



## Seedawakener

doublepost... 

MUAHAHAHAHA this is going smooth!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I love Dead Rising.


----------



## Seedawakener

almost.. we need a better rythm! I am SOOO bored!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

FTW!


----------



## Seedawakener

I love taking the car and running over the zombies in the garage.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Let's play the rhyme game.


spam.


----------



## Seedawakener

or using the small chainsaw at those yellow guys.  Its a great game!

what are the rules?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> I love taking the car and running over the zombies in the garage.



I love the lawn mower.

cam


----------



## Seedawakener

?!?!?!??!? TELLZ ME!

I love...EVERYTHING about that game.. haha


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YOU JUST DOOOZ TEH RHYMEZ!!


----------



## Seedawakener

haha, and going berserk with 10 katanas... or raking the motorbike through the mall!

 I would rep you if I could hahah


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Not only can you mow the zombies in Dead Rising....


----------



## Seedawakener

I wonder why chris turned of the postcount for users posting in the thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

katanas


----------



## Seedawakener

you can do at least one other thing!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NegaTiveXero said:


> Not only can you mow the zombies in Dead Rising....



YOU C4N M0W T3H L4WN!!


----------



## Seedawakener

poopanoopi


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I like the battle axe.


----------



## Seedawakener

MUAHAHAA, and you can run around killing zombies with gibson flying Vs... hahahahah, that must be the best feature!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

We're almost to our goal Seed.


----------



## Seedawakener

Never used it.  HAVE I MISSED IT?!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> MUAHAHAA, and you can run around killing zombies with gibson flying Vs... hahahahah, that must be the best feature!



No, getting the MegaMan stuff is the best.


----------



## Seedawakener

yup, just another 10 minutes!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> Never used it.  HAVE I MISSED IT?!



The battle axe is in the antique shop with the katanas.


----------



## Seedawakener

Yeah! I love throwing stuff at zombies that doesnt hurt them.. like tht toygun and the cds.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Seedawakener

IT is?! Ive only used the ancient sword from there... you know the big sword.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> Yeah! I love throwing stuff at zombies that doesnt hurt them.. like tht toygun and the cds.



I like getting the frying pan and putting it on the stove and burning zombies' faces.


----------



## Seedawakener

Its le fun!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> IT is?! Ive only used the ancient sword from there... you know the big sword.



Yeah, the sword is on one side and the axe is on the other.


----------



## Seedawakener

That is awesome. hahaha

I NEEEED to check that out!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I remember back in 'Nam we had to use our C-Rations to lure the zombies and we beat them with our forks.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Forks made of bone.


----------



## Seedawakener

I like the the storeowner next to the katanashop... How I laughed when i first saw/met him...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> That is awesome. hahaha
> 
> I NEEEED to check that out!



Yes you fucking do.

That is if I remember correctly, I beat that game months ago.


----------



## Seedawakener

thats awesome!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm awesome.

You're awesome.

We're all fucking awesome.


----------



## Seedawakener

I did too, started playing this weekend again... DIED and didnt save. tho...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I leave work soon, so we need to reach our goal!!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

we really are awesome aint we?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> I did too, started playing this weekend again... DIED and didnt save. tho...



I hate that shit.


----------



## Seedawakener

YES!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> we really are awesome aint we?



It's what I said homes.


----------



## Seedawakener

yeah... theys hould use a better system. hopefully there will be a sequel!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

We have like, 3 convos going on at once.


----------



## Seedawakener

your crazy man... huhuhu... your crazy! (will ferrel falling over) other guy saying: THATS AWESOME!


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll go to sleep.


----------



## Seedawakener

Its just because I get the second last post you write when I write or something!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

WE'RE GOING STREAKING!!!


----------



## Seedawakener

its only 10 o'clock in finland. are you a wussie?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Alpo said:


> I think I'll go to sleep.



I'll make you sleep forever, monkey-lover!!


----------



## Seedawakener

hahahahahhaa, I fucking love ferrel! He is definatly one of my favorite actors. Stranger than fiction PWND!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> its only 10 o'clock in finland. are you a wussie?



It's 4:08 in the good ol' eastern time zone.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> hahahahahhaa, I fucking love ferrel! He is definatly one of my favorite actors. Stranger than fiction PWND!



Harold Crick FTW!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

We're close now!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I love my 5150.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

SEED, WHERE ARE YOU?!!?!?!


----------



## Seedawakener

woah..I opened another window.. and shit, things are scary outside SS.org.

SRY! I had to answer a million things on MSN! piles were building up!

Wow..... WE ARE REALLLLLLLY CLOSE NOW!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, ss.org is safe.


[action=NegaTiveXero]balls up by the monitor and rocks back and forth. His co-workers are not amused...[/action]


----------



## Seedawakener

WHERE ARE YOU?!??!?!

 hahahaha


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NEVER PH34R!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

DOUBLE POSTER IS HERE!!


----------



## Seedawakener

4 more posts.... then I wont post in this thread til tomorrow...

ONE LAST! ITS YOURS CAUSE I CANT DOUBLE POST!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

w00t


----------



## NegaTiveXero

w00t +2


----------



## Seedawakener

And we are... done....  go work now....


----------



## NegaTiveXero

The goal has been taken out back a thoroughly flogged!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> And we are... done....  go work now....



YOU CAN'T FUCKING MAKE ME. YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I bid whoever it may be that will work for that illustrious 8000, and beyond, good luck.


----------



## g3rmanium

7905!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



g3rmanium said:


> 7905!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



I was t3h w0rng.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Fool.

I am the one and only 7905.

It's all good.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

w00t, I'm going home!


----------



## g3rmanium

7909?


----------



## Adamh1331

1234

567888888


----------



## Desecrated

1 post

I think all the regulars in this thread should get a sevenstring t-shirt for free


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

haha post 100,000 will be next year..

but I'll contribute


----------



## D-EJ915

w00tness \m/


----------



## OzzyC

I will never post in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

my H-207 is so awesome


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## Seedawakener

bananafoam?


----------



## OzzyC

OzzyC said:


> I will never post in this thread.



I said I won't, and none of you guys can make me.


----------



## Desecrated

apple

no wait !!
I´m allergic to thoes.

banana


----------



## D-EJ915

smagnanaphone!


----------



## Desecrated

oo new page.

I think this is my 200 post in this thread.

yeah it is

D-EJ915

I got nothing to do for an hour or so, I can stay here and just post nonsens so update this page often and we will reacg 8000 by tonight


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

it´s nice to contribute with something in your life


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Desecrated

I want money, my guitars need new strings. 
I really feel sad for those who has about 20 guitars.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WOiva2Obn4

schecter shedevil, you guys wanted to hear the duncan designs


----------



## Desecrated

Sounds like there are some "width" in the sound. Wonder what amp he is uses.


----------



## Adamh1331

scruples


----------



## D-EJ915

unscrupulous


----------



## Lozek

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WOiva2Obn4
> 
> schecter shedevil, you guys wanted to hear the duncan designs



Wonder if Schecter will ever make a guitar that doesn't look identical to the rest of their range?


----------



## D-EJ915

the C is their only allowed shape


----------



## Buzz762

People suck.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, the do


----------



## B Lopez

Yay, hopefully fedex delivers my cab tomorrow!


----------



## technomancer

Buzz762 said:


> People suck.



And if you're lucky they swallow


----------



## D-EJ915

sweetness!!!


----------



## Spoongirl

I'm stressed (check my mood) 



x_x


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You didn't lie.

It certainly says you're stressed.


----------



## D-EJ915

Spoongirl said:


> I'm stressed (check my mood)
> 
> 
> 
> x_x


aww *pats*

dude I just realized how badass the commodore was...omg...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Neo Geo was badass too.

And Atari Jaguar. 

And NES.


----------



## Aaron

Lozek said:


> Wonder if Schecter will ever make a guitar that doesn't look identical to the rest of their range?



i think they look too flashy too.


----------



## D-EJ915

NegaTiveXero said:


> Neo Geo was badass too.
> 
> And Atari Jaguar.
> 
> And NES.


Gameboy is still the king of gaming systems, I mean they still make games for it, lol, the advance, but still.

GB = \m/, the GB Pocket is still my favourite version


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> e-rep for everyone, because I have nothing else to do.



Where's my e-rep? 

I think I'm gonna go cry... and scrape out my eyes.



D-EJ915 said:


> Gameboy is still the king of gaming systems, I mean they still make games for it, lol, the advance, but still.
> 
> GB = \m/, the GB Pocket is still my favourite version



Nope. Super Nintendo is still the king of gaming systems... by FAR!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SNES is great too, I guess I should say the GB has been teh longest enduring game system, aside from the PC which wins for obvious reasons


----------



## NegaTiveXero

The SNES's greatness is one of those things that does not need to be said. If you don't know, you're a moron.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I gave you e-rep Naren, you can stop crying and send back the love.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## B Lopez

whats with that weed?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


>



I'm confuzzled.


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno

my friend Brett got that some time in the not so distant past, lol, he used to have long hair too. I dunno what the tat is but it looks cool


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, we're close to 8000.


----------



## Naren

Thanks, Negative Xero. 



NegaTiveXero said:


> The SNES's greatness is one of those things that does not need to be said. If you don't know, you're a moron.



How true.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, yes we are...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROAR!!

8000, you will be ours!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm close to 2000 rep points now, I feel special.


----------



## D-EJ915

w00ttastic!


----------



## Nik

I'll be disappointed if I get up tomorrow morning, and you guys still haven't gotten past 8000.


----------



## technomancer

here


----------



## technomancer

let


----------



## technomancer

me


----------



## technomancer

help


----------



## technomancer

some


----------



## technomancer

in


----------



## technomancer

the


----------



## technomancer

quest


----------



## NegaTiveXero

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY, NO MATTER WHAT YOU POST, I'M THROWING OUT E-REP LIKE THERE"S NO FUCKING TOMORROW!!!

COME TO CRAZY CHRIS'S 100K POST EMPORIUM!!


----------



## technomancer

for


----------



## technomancer

8000


----------



## technomancer

One little


----------



## NegaTiveXero

w00t!!!!


----------



## technomancer

two little


----------



## technomancer

three little aliens...


----------



## technomancer

four little


----------



## technomancer

five little


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## technomancer

six little aliens


----------



## technomancer

damn


----------



## NegaTiveXero

HE'S GOT THE ALIENS AND I'VE GOT THE CRAZY REP!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer

I wish


----------



## technomancer

this would


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## technomancer

autoscroll down


----------



## NegaTiveXero

yeah.


----------



## technomancer

to the


----------



## technomancer

quick reply box


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I know.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Posting a lot


----------



## NegaTiveXero

is fun


----------



## technomancer

Dave, why do you dream of dwarves Dave?


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## NegaTiveXero

for the whole


----------



## NegaTiveXero

family.


----------



## technomancer

:roflL


----------



## technomancer

almost to 8k


----------



## technomancer

must keep posting


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROFFLE


----------



## D-EJ915

yaaaay


----------



## technomancer

to hit


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Must go on.


----------



## technomancer

8k


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YES!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yayayaya


----------



## technomancer

ok, we hit 8k time for me to get some sleep 

The new no automerge for contributors makes this go much faster


----------



## NegaTiveXero

LET'S GET NAKED.....er,  

[action=NegaTiveXero]runs[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

boombalala!

yes, it does


----------



## NegaTiveXero

technomancer said:


> ok, we hit 8k time for me to get some sleep
> 
> The new no automerge for contributors makes this go much faster



Sleep is good.


----------



## technomancer

night guys


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Night home skillet.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, uh, yeah, 10K isn't _that_ far is it?

Then we'd be 10% done.


----------



## B Lopez

So what exactly happens at 100k?


----------



## D-EJ915

good things


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Time Kompression.

/Ultimecia


----------



## B Lopez

Ill take it!


----------



## D-EJ915

we've got a while


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, technically only Ultimecia can survive during Time Compression, but Squall and all of them had no problem surviving.

Just believe in your friends, bitch.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> we've got a while



You've got a while.


----------



## B Lopez

NegaTiveXero said:


> Well, technically only Ultimecia can survive during Time Compression, but Squall and all of them had no problem surviving.
> 
> Just believe in your friends, bitch.



I havent played that game in ages.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I play it all of the time. It's seriously in my Top 5 favorite games of all time.


----------



## D-EJ915

NegaTiveXero said:


> You've got a while.


your mom's got a while, I banged her so hard last night that the neighbors called up to tell me to stop hammering shit


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Your mom's dad's mom's uncle's cousin's face has a while.

I banged all of your favorite anime chicks and taped it.

It should be in your mailbox on saturday.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## B Lopez

This dude is my hero


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I took the liberty of banging them in animation, and some Cosplay look-a-likes in real life, just so you would get a nice variation.

It had nothing to do with me wanting to do them. It's all about the task at hand.


----------



## D-EJ915

PIRATES!! ARGH!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yeah, pirates were there. 


I'm going to bed now.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight!


----------



## B Lopez

YARRRRRRRRRRRRRG!  

Pirates creep me out tbh.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

I see you made it to 8000, nice work


----------



## D-EJ915

that's cuz we're the shit


----------



## Naren

Yes... we are...


----------



## D-EJ915

YOU KNOW IT !!!

haha naren got the shocker


----------



## Alpo

Morning. I woke up way too early.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, it's 220 here, so like 8am over there?


----------



## Alpo

Yep. But I woke up at 7am.


----------



## D-EJ915

yipes man, crazy...although I wake up before then on monday and wednesday


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Naren

woah...


----------



## Desecrated

07.36 over here, sleep is for weaklings.


----------



## Naren

15:39 over here.


----------



## Alpo

Big in Japan?


----------



## Naren

Is what big in Japan?


----------



## Alpo

Winters cityside
Crystal bits of snowflakes all around my head and in the wind
I had no illusions
That Id ever find a glimps of summers heatwaves in your eyes
You did what you did to me, now its history I see
Heres my comeback on the road again
Things will happen while they can
I will wait here for my man tonight, its easy when your big in japan

When your big in japan, tonight
Big in japan, be tight, big in japan where the eastern seas so blue
Big in japan, alright, pay, then Ill sleep by your side
Things are easy when youre big in japan, when youre big in japan

Neon on my naked skin
Passing silhouettes of strange illuminated mannequins
Shall I stay here at the zoo
Or shall I go and change my point of view for other ugly scenes
You did what you did to me, now its history I see...
Things will happen while they can
I will wait here for my man tonight, its easy when youre big in japan


----------



## Naren

Those lyrics don't really make sense...


----------



## Alpo

Alphaville is my favourite band.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Alphaville is my favourite band.



Are you friggin' serious!?



Alpo said:


> No.



Oh... Then who is your favorite band?



Alpo said:


> The Backstreet Boys.



Really? You never struck me as the kind of guy who'd be into them, but different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Alpo

Another conversation I don't remember having. 

I should really go see a doctor. One o'dem fancy head ones.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Another conversation I don't remember having.
> 
> I should really go see a doctor. One o'dem fancy head ones.



As your "doctor type person," I insist you go to the hospital now and admit yourself. You might be going insane.


----------



## Alpo

Thanks a lot, medical-science-types-person! I feel more better already.


----------



## Naren

That good. I enjoy you feel more better now. You not hungry already then?


----------



## Alpo

I hungry but I eat after a twohour.


----------



## Naren

Y no eet nau?


----------



## Alpo

You look shocked. Is something wrong?


----------



## Naren

Yes, something is horribly wrong. And... you look drunk. I know something is wrong. Why don't you tell me what that is?


----------



## Alpo

I think I look more flirty than anything, really.


----------



## Naren

I just like how that shocked face looks. It's so ridiculous. I don't think I would ever put my real mood... mainly because it's so complicated that advanced mathematicians and scientists could not create a word for it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I just like how that shocked face looks. It's so ridiculous. I don't think I would ever put my real mood... mainly because it's so complicated that advanced mathematicians and scientists could not create a word for it.



A word like "moo"?


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll eat soon.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> A word like "moo"?



I was thinking along the lines of a phrase like "Chaotic Interior Mental Biopsis kinetic extra-infusial Kevinitarian Osmotic Zyltreptholy."


----------



## Michael

New avatar. |m| ^_^ |m|


----------



## Naren

Velesigditor?


----------



## g3rmanium

Belphegor! N00b!!!11



Naren said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a phrase like "Chaotic Interior Mental Biopsis kinetic extra-infusial Kevinitarian Osmotic Zyltreptholy."



That sounds a lot like "moo." Don't you think "moo" would be shorter?


----------



## Alpo

I think it's "Relf Egor."


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I think it's "Relf Egor."



I think you may be right.



g3rmanium said:


> That sounds a lot like "moo." Don't you think "moo" would be shorter?



 .... No.


----------



## g3rmanium

O RLY?


----------



## Naren

Burly.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Girly.


----------



## Alpo

Yes I am.


----------



## Naren

I know you are.


----------



## Alpo

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Naren

I just said.


----------



## Alpo

I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## Naren

Actually I'm flesh and blood.


----------



## Alpo

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## LordOVchaoS

This is going to take a while


----------



## Michael

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hopefully, yes.


----------



## Michael

What ever gets us closer to the big 100k.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yay


----------



## Alpo

Meep! Meep!


----------



## Desecrated

1 post.


----------



## Alpo

Beep! Beep!


----------



## Naren

Honk honk?


----------



## Michael

Tonky tonk....?


----------



## Alpo

Square dance.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, I'm up.
And at work.
I just got here.
I'm already bored.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Fuck.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So...who _haven't_ I given "the rep" too.


*"The Rep" is pronounced much like Wilford Brimley says Diabetes.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## nitelightboy

I could use some rep Nick


----------



## nitelightboy

So who's doing what today??


----------



## nitelightboy

I'm just sitting at work, bored out of my fuckin mind and I'm stuck here for another 8.5 hours.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I threw some your way Joe.


----------



## Alpo

Another boring friday. Maybe I'll change my underwear. I've been meaning to do that for days.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

That's probably best.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi, my name is *WHAT?*


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NegaTiveXero said:


> That's probably best.



Wow, I totally don't even remember posting that. It was like ten minutes ago.


----------



## Naren

Well, I was at work all day today. I had yakiniku for lunch and sushi for dinner. I'm watching a movie right now. Tomorrow I'm doing my laundry, will get a freelance translation done, and probably play some video games. On Sunday, my band is trying out a new bass player who seems really promising (he owns an excellent 5-string bass, has great taste in music and a personality that really seems to fit with us).

That's my weekend schedule.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

g3rmanium said:


> Hi, my name is *WHAT?*



Mike J...j..jones, mayhap?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> Well, I was at work all day today. I had yakiniku for lunch and sushi for dinner. I'm watching a movie right now. Tomorrow I'm doing my laundry, will get a freelance translation done, and probably play some video games. On Sunday, my band is trying out a new bass player who seems really promising (he owns an excellent 5-string bass, has great taste in music and a personality that really seems to fit with us).
> 
> That's my weekend schedule.



Boooo, your life is boring. Hooray for beer.

You're not really, I just felt like it.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Boooo, your life is boring. Hooray for beer.
> 
> You're not really, I just felt like it.



You think your life is more interesting? You're the one with the "Bored" mood. I don't feel bored at all. 

As for this weekend... my girlfriend was supposed to come over today and stay the night and all day tomorrow (and go home Sunday morning before band practice), but she got sick and didn't go to work today and couldn't come here either.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> I threw some your way Joe.



You're so sexy


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Fo sho.



Fo shO RLY?


----------



## Alpo

Wow. You all live such interesting lives. Makes me feel like a beaver.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> You think your life is more interesting? You're the one with the "Bored" mood. I don't feel bored at all.
> 
> As for this weekend... my girlfriend was supposed to come over today and stay the night and all day tomorrow (and go home Sunday morning before band practice), but she got sick and didn't go to work today and couldn't come here either.



I'm at work, I don't really consider that part of my life.

I have band practice with the band I play guitar in (Scarangella) as soon as I leave work. After that I eat, then I go to band practice with the band I'm trying out for/singing for (Ablick). By the time I get home, I should have my new pickup, I'm going to install that and get my guitar running. On Saturday I have practice at my house with the singer from the band I play guitar in. After that, I'm off to my brother's house for hours of Wii Playing. Sunday, I play guitar all day.

I love my life.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> You're so sexy



I knowz.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

g3rmanium said:


> Fo shO RLY?



Holy shit, that's extreme.
You have two bars now.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm at work, I don't really consider that part of my life.
> 
> I have band practice with the band I play guitar in (Scarangella) as soon as I leave work. After that I eat, then I go to band practice with the band I'm trying out for/singing for (Ablick). By the time I get home, I should have my new pickup, I'm going to install that and get my guitar running. On Saturday I have practice at my house with the singer from the band I play guitar in. After that, I'm off to my brother's house for hours of Wii Playing. Sunday, I play guitar all day.
> 
> I love my life.



That doesn't sound too different in essence from my life: work, playing guitar, band practice, playing video games... uhm...  eating... Currently I'm only in one band, but I was in two bands about a year ago and I thought it'd be a better idea to just be in one band.

I didn't know you knew that Ablick dude on this forum.


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Wow. You all live such interesting lives. Makes me feel like a beaver.



Don't feel bad. My life's pretty boring too. Tomorrow, I'm going to do laundry, clean the ferret cage, clean my room, and watch Season 2 of Scrubs. Sunday I'm going to go Skeet shooting and I may get some time in on the handgun range. I may actually go out with people too, but I doubt it


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> That doesn't sound too different in essence from my life: work, playing guitar, band practice, playing video games... uhm...  eating... Currently I'm only in one band, but I was in two bands about a year ago and I thought it'd be a better idea to just be in one band.
> 
> I didn't know you knew that Ablick dude on this forum.



I just love being in bands. Yeah, he's a really good friend of mine. 

His name is Eric, btw.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Oh don't forget, we poo too.


----------



## Naren

and we drink... and we talk to people...


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> Oh don't forget, we poo too.



You do?!?!?! 

I've been trying to figure out how to do that, but I just don't have it down yet.


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> Holy shit, that's extreme.
> You have two bars now.



Oh yes.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> and we drink... and we talk to people...



breathing is something I frequent as well.



Oh, and living.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> breathing is something I frequent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and living.



Wow...You and Naren are gods


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> You do?!?!?!
> 
> I've been trying to figure out how to do that, but I just don't have it down yet.



Step 1. Sit

Step 2. Poo

Step 3. Stand (Step 3 1/2 [for girls] Flush)

Step 4. Leave


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> Wow...You and Naren are gods



Thought you knew, biotch.

j/k, you are too.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Look my mood is the polar opposite of D-EJ915's now.


Fucking Angel.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## Naren

nitelightboy said:


> Wow...You and Naren are gods



What? You're just figuring that out now?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

That's what I said.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't have nearly as much rep as some of you guys.

TELL ME YOUR SECRETS!


----------



## Buzz762

NegaTiveXero said:


> Step 1. Sit
> 
> Step 2. Poo
> 
> Step 3. Stand (Step 3 1/2 [for girls] Flush)
> 
> Step 4. Leave



By that logic, step 5 should involve clean underwear of some sort.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Buzz762 said:


> By that logic, step 5 should involve clean underwear of some sort.



Underwear?

Who the fuck wears clothes when they go to poo?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ichi


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ni


----------



## NegaTiveXero

san


----------



## NegaTiveXero

yon


----------



## NegaTiveXero

go


----------



## NegaTiveXero

roku


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nana


----------



## NegaTiveXero

hachi


----------



## NegaTiveXero

kyuu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

juu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

sambyakujuuichi


----------



## Naren

I actually would have counted: ichi, ni, san, shi, go, roku, shichi, hachi, kyuu, juu, since yon and nana are Japanese-originating numbers and, thus, seem kind of out of place among the other numbers.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't use shi and shichi out of habit because it confuses the other people in my class sometimes when I speak too fast, they get them mixed up. That's also why I use kyuu instead of ku, sometimes people hear roku for some reason.


----------



## nitelightboy

Apple juice


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Pineapple Juice


----------



## NegaTiveXero

hitotsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

futatsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

mittsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

yottsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

itsutsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

muttsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nanatsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

yattsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

kokonotsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Too


We have over 24,000 views now.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Come on guys, talk.

I don't want to actually have to work.


----------



## nitelightboy

poopoomatsui


----------



## nitelightboy

I can make up words too


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I don't use shi and shichi out of habit because it confuses the other people in my class sometimes when I speak too fast, they get them mixed up. That's also why I use kyuu instead of ku, sometimes people hear roku for some reason.



Don't choose which words you used based on the ignorance and laziness of others in your class. Using yon and nana in 1-10 just sounds unusual and it can create just incorrect words (for example, you can say "shigatsu" but you can't say "yongatsu").


----------



## NegaTiveXero

*fag*utsu


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> Don't choose which words you used based on the ignorance and laziness of others in your class. Using yon and nana in 1-10 just sounds unusual and it can create just incorrect words (for example, you can say "shigatsu" but you can't say "yongatsu").



My teacher prefers to do it that way too, like I said, it's habit.

Besides, I only do it when I'm counting anyway.


----------



## Makelele

I've not eaten properly all day, and it's 4 pm.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Eat some food then.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> My teacher prefers to do it that way too, like I said, it's habit.



Do it which way? With yon and nana? If so, then I assume your teacher isn't a native Japanese speaker...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> Do it which way? With yon and nana? If so, then I assume your teacher isn't a native Japanese speaker...



She was born in Japan and grew up there, but she's american.

She just does it that way because it's easier for retards to get.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> She just does it that way because it's easier for retards to get some.



Is she cute and single?? Maybe you could hook a brotha up!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> She was born in Japan and grew up there, but she's american.
> 
> She just does it that way because it's easier for retards to get.



That would explain her incorrect way of doing it... or should I say "unnatural" way of doing it. Chinese-originating counting should be, for consistency: ichi, ni, san, shi, go, roku, shichi, hachi, kyuu, juu. "shi" can also be said as "yon," "shichi" can also be said as "nana," and "kyuu" can also be said as "ku," but all of those originate from the Japanese-originating counting (yottu, nanatsu, and kokonotsu), which is why they aren't used in sequence. 

I don't think simplifying something for retards is a good way to teach a language. I think the worst mistake anyone could do in teaching Japanese is to teach through romaji. That would completely destroy someone's pronunciation for life (well, they might be able to fix their pronunciation, but it would take a lot of time and hard work).


----------



## NegaTiveXero

She's pretty much some in her higher forties...and a grandmother.


----------



## Matt Crooks

NegaTiveXero said:


> She's pretty much some in her higher forties...and a grandmother.



GILF?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Not in any way.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> That would explain her incorrect way of doing it... or should I say "unnatural" way of doing it. Chinese-originating counting should be, for consistency: ichi, ni, san, shi, go, roku, shichi, hachi, kyuu, juu. "shi" can also be said as "yon," "shichi" can also be said as "nana," and "kyuu" can also be said as "ku," but all of those originate from the Japanese-originating counting (yottu, nanatsu, and kokonotsu), which is why they aren't used in sequence.
> 
> I don't think simplifying something for retards is a good way to teach a language. I think the worst mistake anyone could do in teaching Japanese is to teach through romaji. That would completely destroy someone's pronunciation for life (well, they might be able to fix their pronunciation, but it would take a lot of time and hard work).



She teaches us both ways, but just uses the easier way so they understand it better.

She let's us know all that you're saying, but uses the simplified stuff after we've gone through it, and they get it.


----------



## Naren

If you're serious about learning Japanese, I'd highly suggest learning from a native speaker.



NegaTiveXero said:


> She teaches us both ways, but just uses the easier way so they understand it better.
> 
> She let's us know all that you're saying, but uses the simplified stuff after we've gone through it, and they get it.



Does she teach you the differences between both ways? (or should I say all three ways? Considering the two forms of on-yomi you mentioned and the form of kun-yomi).


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, she is a native speaker. She lived there all of her life and learned Japanese in Japanese schools and English from her parents.

She speaks both very well. I have friends here that are actually Japanese too, and they teach me everything else.

It's just numbers that she does that with. American students are idiots when it comes to numbers.


And yes, she does teach us the differences. We haven't gotten into the third kind yet.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> She teaches us both ways



I'd be worried if I were you. That's just wrong


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You're the one that wants to hump a grandma.


----------



## Naren

There are like a million counters in Japanese.  There are even counters that most Japanese don't know (like the counters for gods).


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> You're the one that wants to hump a grandma.



Hey now! I didn't know she was an old skank


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> There are like a million counters in Japanese.  There are even counters that most Japanese don't know (like the counters for gods).



I know. I went through my book and there's a shitload.

happon (8 slender objects)

roppai (6 cupfuls)

issatsu (1 volume)

etc...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> Hey now! I didn't know she was an old skank



You knew it in your heart, you bastard.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have to go to class in a minute, this sucks.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, I'm going to class now.

See you guys later.

You better be past 8250 by the time I get back.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> You knew it in your heart, you bastard.



Hell no. I had some pretty hot teachers in high school and college. I don't think I had any grannies after middle school.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> I know. I went through my book and there's a shitload.
> 
> happon (8 slender objects)
> 
> roppai (6 cupfuls)
> 
> issatsu (1 volume)
> 
> etc...



Some more basic ones:

ippaku (1 night at a hotel or such place)

sanpako (3 boxes)

gowa (5 birds)

roppiki (6 animals, excluding fish, birds, etc.)

hachimai (8 thin flat objects)

etc. etc.


----------



## Alpo

OK. I think I'll play some Neverwinter Nights 2. Yes, I'm a nerd.


----------



## nitelightboy

We already knew you were.


----------



## Naren

I knew he was.


----------



## technomancer

Alpo said:


> OK. I think I'll play some Neverwinter Nights 2. Yes, I'm a nerd.



So how does it compare to the first one? I haven't picked it up yet (yes, I'm a geek as well)


----------



## Leon

8.2% the way there.

you'll never make it before 2008


----------



## Nik

yup


----------



## Alpo

technomancer said:


> So how does it compare to the first one? I haven't picked it up yet (yes, I'm a geek as well)



It's a LOT better. I got bored of the first one after a while, but this has kept my interest for a long time. It's one of the best RPG's I've played. Only problem is, it's a resource hog.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ouchie


----------



## Nik

Nik said:


> yup


----------



## Alpo

I concur.


----------



## Naren

Okay...


----------



## D-EJ915

it's cold


----------



## Alpo

Okay.


----------



## Naren

Uhm, okay.


----------



## Alpo

O-kay...


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaaoooo


----------



## Naren

Woah-kay.


----------



## Alpo

Goat-kay...


----------



## D-EJ915

imbibe?


----------



## Naren

Sup, mutha fuckah?


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCKIN MO BITCHES!


----------



## Alpo

I'll turn 20 on thursday. I should start wearing my pants up to my armpits...


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL

stfu...


----------



## Alpo

I hope I get a cake.  I love cake. 

And lots of chocolate. I love chocolate.


----------



## D-EJ915

chocolate is good


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had some chocolate right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

chocolate ftw


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

THE CHOKING END OF MISERY


----------



## Nik

The white, coconut ones are even better


----------



## D-EJ915

I just like plain chocolate, bitter and dark chocolate are the best, plus they don't melt into shit like white and milk do.


----------



## Jon




----------



## D-EJ915

sonata arctica = \m/


----------



## Alpo

Jani Liimatainen


----------



## NecroSamist

I have no idea what everyones talking about, i just saw something about chocolate. I like dark chocolate. Yes.


----------



## Michael

D-EJ915 said:


> sonata arctica = \m/



 Too much metal for one hand!


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed sooooooon


----------



## Michael

What time is it over there?


----------



## Alpo

Going for a few drinks today.


----------



## Makelele

I went for a lot of drinks yesterday, which brings the question: How can I be thirsty, even though I've been drinking all night?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I wish I had some chocolate right now.



I just got a package from my mom this morning. My birthday was on Tuesday and my mom sent me: butterfingers, dark chocolate kisses, 43% chocolate milk chocolate chip cookies, and chocolate peanut butter cups. Yeah, some pretty damn good stuff, none of which I can get in Japan.


----------



## Scott

^That's pretty cool. Not a lot of chocolate in Japan?


----------



## Alpo

I want chocolate. I want chocolate now.


----------



## Scott

Eating Cadbury mini eggs right now


----------



## Naren

There is. Just not American chocolate and most Japanese chocolate isn't as sweet as American chocolate. There is no peanut butter/chocolate mixtures in Japan, which makes me sad  (because peanut butter and chocolate is my favorite mixture). Some cool Japanese chocolates are the high cocoa-content ones, like the 70% chocolate, the 83% chocolate, and the 99% chocolate. The 99% chocolate one is the most bitter thing I have ever tasted in my life... but it's strangely addictive. And there are famous Japanese chocolate brands like Meiji and Morinaga. But they don't make a lot of the interesting North American or European stuff like chocolate with caramel or chocolate with peanut butter or chocolate with taffee, etc.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> But they don't make a lot of the interesting North American or European stuff like chocolate with caramel or chocolate with peanut butter or chocolate with taffee, etc.



Also the reason why dont dont have an epedemc of overweight people


----------



## Alpo

This is my favourite, the Karl Fazer Sininen:





The best milk chocolate there is.  Not too sweet, not too bitter. It's just right.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Also the reason why dont dont have an epedemc of overweight people



Good point.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi all!


----------



## Naren

Hi.


----------



## Alpo

Another boring saturday.


----------



## Michael

Indeed. 36 minutes away from a boring sunday for me. : P


----------



## g3rmanium

Yup, it's also boring over here.


----------



## Desecrated

boring in the north to.


----------



## Naren

Tomorrow should be interesting. I wouldn't say today was interesting... but it wasn't really boring either...


----------



## Buzz762

I've been listening to the Dropkick Murphys and Flogging Molly all morning.


----------



## Makelele

Ech, I've got a headache.


----------



## technomancer

It could be worse, you guys are bored at home, I'm bored at the airport waiting on a delayed flight... thank god they have free wireless


----------



## Alpo

Posting from an airport... What an age we live in.


----------



## Naren

What an age... of doom.


----------



## Alpo

Guinness soon I drink will.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay green day...


----------



## Alpo

Today everybody is a little bit Irish, except for the gays and the Italians.


----------



## D-EJ915

real irish ftw...


----------



## jacksonplayer

St. Patrick's Day = a good day to drink at home.

In downtown D.C., there used to be a bar called Lulu's. I'd walk by there at lunch on St. Patrick's Day, and the number of already-drunk-by-noon college kids was staggering. The chicks all seemed to be doing their imitation of "Drunk Girl" from Saturday Night Live. Good stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, gotta love morons, they probably thought it was the day before and were still drinking


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I said make it to 8250 before I got back you ass bags.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Here's my contribution for the day. I have stuff to do.


----------



## Alpo

I have stuff to drink.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have no alcohol haha, only thing I have at my house right now is a bottle of absolut anyway


----------



## g3rmanium

Me too. Paulaner Salvator. Brewed approx. 1 km from my place.


----------



## D-EJ915

the agony scene


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## Alpo

Guinness time in 1 hour 17 minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for fun!


----------



## Alpo

Guinness time in 0 hours 41 minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915

sweetness


----------



## Alpo

Guinness time in 0 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## D-EJ915

yep...


----------



## Michael

What's everyone up to?

*yawn*


----------



## D-EJ915

yay trying to fix tabs


----------



## Stitch

I used to think this thread was 10K. Did chris change it?

Yup, I DARE QUESTION JESUS.


----------



## Michael

It's always been 100k.


----------



## Michael

Fuck I'm cold.


----------



## Desecrated

we should start with 10k


----------



## D-EJ915

banana na ganas!


----------



## Alpo

Damn pub ran out of Guinness.  

Oh well, it was still fun. No hangover. 

Nice!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok time for bed


----------



## Alpo

Sweet dreams!


----------



## D-EJ915

*waves*


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Guinness time in 0 hours 30 minutes.



Guinness time in 9,453 hours 47 minutes.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Just having Tofu Chop Suey. Hohohoh.


----------



## Desecrated

i want tofu to.


----------



## Buzz762

Who took the cookies from the cookie jar? 

Was it you?


----------



## Alpo

I want cookies.


----------



## g3rmanium

No cookies for you!


----------



## Alpo

No ass for moo.


----------



## Desecrated

c is for cookie that good enough for me.


----------



## Alpo

Morbid pants from the dark.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus!


----------



## Alpo

Stone is the best Finnish thrash metal band ever. True story. Listen to No anaesthesia! and see for yourselves.


----------



## jaredowty

cookies?


----------



## Desecrated

no cookies in montana


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I'm gonna get a shower


----------



## Alpo

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Don't do it!!


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

I'm very disappointed in you.


----------



## g3rmanium

jaredowty said:


> cookies?



DELETE THEM!


----------



## Alpo

I am iron man. True story.


----------



## B Lopez

Im pissed as all hell. True story.

Got flaked on, _again_.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana man


----------



## Alpo

Bananas. True story.


----------



## XEN

Alpo said:


> Bananas. True story.



QFT


----------



## D-EJ915

true story


----------



## Alpo

True story.


----------



## D-EJ915

food time


----------



## g3rmanium

I just shaved.


----------



## D-EJ915

they didn't have any fucking chicken sandwiches


----------



## Kotex

I fell down some stairs yesterday.
I hurt my back and ankle. Sucked.


----------



## D-EJ915

that blows


I hate being indecisive :/


----------



## Naren

I can't believe we've only increased 3 pages since last night when I went to sleep. You should all be ashamed. And now we even have double and triple-posting!!  



Alpo said:


> Stone is the best Finnish thrash metal band ever. True story. Listen to No anaesthesia! and see for yourselves.



I saw them in the Children Of Bodom documentary. I had never heard of Stone before, but it seems they toured with Testament on the New World Order tour. I guess they were "alright"... I guess...


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate being indecisive


----------



## Naren

I hate you because you're indecisive.


----------



## jaredowty

Desecrated said:


> no cookies in montana



ever heard of cowboy cookies?


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Naren

More like "I'm a human, attributing thoughts and opinions to a picture of a cat so that I can promote my own agendas."


----------



## D-EJ915

LSD FTL


----------



## Buzz762

Naren said:


> More like "I'm a human, attributing thoughts and opinions to a picture of a cat so that I can promote my own agendas."



 

For some reason this just broke my overall mood of depression and loneliness tonight.

Thank you.


----------



## D-EJ915

orgasmatron!


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> For some reason this just broke my overall mood of depression and loneliness tonight.
> 
> Thank you.



No prob.  Always ready to help a fellow Michigander.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got on teh PC because I dunno


----------



## Naren

That's right. You DON'T know! And I don't think you ever will...


----------



## D-EJ915

I finished watching Kanon 06 the otehr day, damn that last episode was cheesy


----------



## Naren

Was it about Kanon coming back to this world in the year 2006 or something? Did he/she/it destroy all humanity? I love Kanon. They are so demonic too.


----------



## D-EJ915

no it's like...an anime about a guy who can't remember the last time he visited his cousin


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no it's like...an anime about a guy who can't remember the last time he visited his cousin



That sounds like a Hollywood plot.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Alpo

So, a 100k reply contest, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuck yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

oooh yeahhh


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## Alpo

Gaga?


----------



## D-EJ915

mala!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Gaga?



I heard Gaga is pretty awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915

googoo


----------



## Alpo

I watched Fullmetal Alchemist on tv yesterday. I didn't like it.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah? I wasn't a huge fan but I still watched the whole thing  man it got weird at the end


----------



## Alpo

Well, I'm really not a fan of anime, so it's not surprising that I didn't like it. Oh well, at least I tried.


----------



## D-EJ915

RIP Randy Rhoads.


----------



## Michael

Fuck homework sucks... : /



D-EJ915 said:


> RIP Randy Rhoads.



Indeed.


----------



## Alpo

I guess I should eat.


----------



## D-EJ915

homework is gay, especially when it involves LSD


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I watched Fullmetal Alchemist on tv yesterday. I didn't like it.



I didn't like it either. I bought the first issue of the comic series like 4 years ago and I thought it was insanely boring. It even had stickers on it that said "Now turned into an incredibly popular animation series!" I sold it to a used book store the next day.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...about that...


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi!


----------



## D-EJ915

whats up


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Disturbing.


----------



## Desecrated

humandog for everyone


----------



## Naren

That's so disturbing!!


----------



## g3rmanium

That's so gross!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay LSD is over!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, yeah, you guys suck when I'm not around.


----------



## D-EJ915

not really


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> So, yeah, you guys suck when I'm not around.



Hey, when you gave me rep, you wrote "hyooban." What the hell is that? Is that like Gooooooooooogle?  Or the name of some character in a sci-fi movie. "My name... is Hyooban. My father was Voosan of the Gombeeree people from the planet Klevtar."


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> Hey, when you gave me rep, you wrote "hyooban." What the hell is that? Is that like Gooooooooooogle?  Or the name of some character in a sci-fi movie. "My name... is Hyooban. My father was Voosan of the Gombeeree people from the planet Klevtar."



Doesn't it mean reputation/fame?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> not really



UH HUH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana spazana!


----------



## Desecrated

soon 8400


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## Alpo

I'm bored.


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Doesn't it mean reputation/fame?



... Uh, did you mean "hyouban" (&#12402;&#12423;&#12358;&#12400;&#12435;&#12289;&#35413;&#21028? I assume if you looked that up in a dictionary, it might say something like "reputation," but the meaning is completely different than our usage of "reputation" in our rep system. It's meaning is more like: a critique/review, a rumor, or popularity. For example, &#12354;&#12398;&#39592;&#12392;&#12358;&#23627;&#12399;&#39640;&#12356;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#35413;&#21028;&#12384; = That antique shop is notorious for charging high prices. 

When I read "Hyooban" that you wrote, I immediately pronounced it similar to how Japanese pronounce "human."

There is a big and important difference between "oo" and "ou," by the way.


----------



## D-EJ915

upz0rz


----------



## Alpo

Japan FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

seems that way


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> w00t



t00t


----------



## D-EJ915

p00t


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Japan FTW!



Japan fucks the world?!  

You little bitch...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> p00t



r00t


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>



Double !!! Do you not have a conscience, sir!?

[action=Naren]is sleepy and will go to bed now. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

s00t


----------



## Alpo

Yay! My name is Earl can be seen on my moving picture displaying cube soon.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> s00t



f00t!


----------



## D-EJ915

l00t


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

CORPSE IMPALER!!!


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## Alpo

Grievening.


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> Grievening.


OH FUCK YES!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> CORPSE IMPALER!!!



HAIL SAARTAN!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

almost time to go to lab


----------



## g3rmanium

g00t


----------



## D-EJ915

got back from engr lab


----------



## Naren

Only 1 page since yesterday?  You lazy bums!


----------



## D-EJ915

lazy douchebags


----------



## Naren

Lazy scum...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah douchebags

come in from outside doing work or running or whatever, get inside and post you lazy assholes!


----------



## Naren

Yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah! fuck yeah! oh fuck yeah!


----------



## Naren

You know it.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top motha fockah!


----------



## Naren

Don't stop at the top-


----------



## D-EJ915

TOP WO NERAE!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm going to sleep.


I work a lot tomorrow, so I'll be here all day.


----------



## Naren

Yeh? Thaz coo'.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight nick


----------



## Naren

G'night yourself, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

bye naren I guess?


----------



## Naren

You leavin'?


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe


----------



## Naren

Amazing!

... to sleep?


----------



## D-EJ915

I can't make up my mind


----------



## Naren

Make it up already!


----------



## Buzz762

I haven't been around much lately.


I've rediscovered my addiction Fallout.


----------



## Naren

I haven't played Fallout in about 2 years.


----------



## D-EJ915

stfu...I can't help it...


----------



## Naren

You can... And you WILL!!!!!!! RAAARRRRRR!! (sequel to .zip)


----------



## D-EJ915

ok



you might eventually see something new from me, I think I decided


a hint: it has red


----------



## Naren

Your guitar?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol not that one lol

anyway I'm hitting hte sack


----------



## Naren

Did you hit it yet?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi all.


----------



## Michael

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Greetings and Salutations.


----------



## Alpo

Buenas notches, mein Führer!


----------



## Michael

Say what?


----------



## Alpo

What?

Me hungry. Me eat.


----------



## Makelele

Me too.

Me eat pizza

mmm pizza...


----------



## Naren

I want pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, pizza!


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pizza pwns.


----------



## Michael

Indeed.


----------



## Naren

I wish all your pizza belonged to me.


----------



## Naren

I wish all your pizza belonged to me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Or to me.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I had pizza the other night.


----------



## Alpo

I want pizza now.


----------



## Ancestor

I had to traverse the lonely 3 blocks to Albertson's to pick up a cheap piece of steak and some steak sauce. I had it with mixed vegetable in cheese. Plus massive quantities of wine. Suitable attitude adjustments to compensate for my grinding annoyance with school.


----------



## Alpo

Hmmmm... I think I'll change the strings on my Ibby.


----------



## Naren

I don't think you will.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

OH SHIT, SON!


----------



## nitelightboy

Naren said:


> I don't think you will.



I think he would if he could....Which makes me think of a tongue twister.


----------



## Naren

nitelightboy said:


> I think he would if he could....Which makes me think of a tongue twister.



But he can't... and, thus, he won't... 

 By the way, do you find it so cool to go around announcing that you "eat poop"?  I don't think there are too many members on this forum who want to know that information. And I think you may be the only member with that kind of a fetish...


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Undeniably.


----------



## nitelightboy

I was bored and drunk when I posted my sig. And I just haven't been motivated enough to change it.


----------



## g3rmanium

ê?


----------



## Makelele

ë?


----------



## Naren

E!


----------



## Makelele

Ê?


----------



## Naren

E....?


----------



## g3rmanium

é.


----------



## g3rmanium

_,..-+e+-.._


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> E!



You got it!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You got it!



Well, I try.


----------



## technomancer

bleh


----------



## Naren

Greh?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

R?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I don't think you will.



I already did. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

OOOO, snap. No you didn't girl.


----------



## nitelightboy

Oh shit! We gonna have us a cat fight  

OT: How do ya like my sig now Naren?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

You'll always be the poo-eater in my heart.


----------



## nitelightboy

You'll always be my poo monster


----------



## NegaTiveXero

YAY!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ô motherfucker


----------



## nitelightboy

Anime FTL


----------



## D-EJ915

ummm....no


----------



## D-EJ915

huh justnoticed it says I'm a contributor, wooot


----------



## Alpo

Ummmmmmmm... yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

need 38 posts until 8700 okay...


----------



## D-EJ915

btw anime ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

ok enough of this, esp forum time


----------



## nitelightboy

D-EJ915 said:


> ok enough of this, esp forum time



You heathen bastard


----------



## nitelightboy

How dare you defile this forum with your filth!!


----------



## nitelightboy

Actually I've been on the Parker forum most of the day


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I been working for once.


----------



## nitelightboy

I tried that, got bored and started surfing. Now I'm daydreaming about playing a 7 string Parker custom with my ss.org t-shirt, jamming to Drew's cd. Well, at least one of those things may happen someday


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> I tried that, got bored and started surfing. Now I'm daydreaming about playing a 7 string Parker custom with my ss.org t-shirt, jamming to Drew's cd. Well, at least one of those things may happen someday


lol


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> You heathen bastard


stfu asshole


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> How dare you defile this forum with your filth!!


no...


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> Actually I've been on the Parker forum most of the day


cool! I played one of their cheaper models like a strat one day and it was pretty nice


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, I've been looking at a few of their models. I'm totally digging the Nitefly and it's something I may actually be able to afford


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't like Parkers. They just look weird.

That's all I've got for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at a few of their models. I'm totally digging the Nitefly and it's something I may actually be able to afford


sounds good to me


----------



## D-EJ915

new page in...


----------



## D-EJ915

now?


----------



## D-EJ915

or now...


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno because it just keeps adding posts


----------



## D-EJ915

it will never update....


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahahahha!


----------



## D-EJ915

so anyway guys, you like the Gus 600 or DJ 600 better?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Your mom keeps adding posts.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://espguitars.com/guitars_dan.html


----------



## D-EJ915

http://espguitars.com/guitars_gus.html


----------



## Alpo

What's a post?


----------



## D-EJ915

NegaTiveXero said:


> Your mom keeps adding posts.


she might if she were on!


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno what I want


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Figures.

Women.


----------



## D-EJ915

NegaTiveXero said:


> Figures.
> 
> Women.


lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't like either of those guitars.


----------



## Alpo

I need new pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

96 yay!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo goin up to 8700


----------



## D-EJ915

98


----------



## NegaTiveXero

w00t.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh 8500 my bad


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Take that.


----------



## Alpo

What?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

CARNAGE!!!!


----------



## Alpo

When?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow...


----------



## D-EJ915

so which one do you guys like better?


----------



## nitelightboy

This thread's psycho


----------



## D-EJ915

I can't make up my mind! lol


----------



## D-EJ915

argh I hate being indecisive


----------



## Alpo

Is it!!!!!!!! IOTITT SS"""""""""""""

IS IT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitelightboy

If I HAD to pick, the DJ looks better IMO.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh interesting...

see the gus is 25.5" and the dan is 24.75"


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm back, I had to actually work for a second there.


----------



## Alpo

Aku Ankka
Mikki Hiiri
Hessu Hopo


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Nick Scarangella


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh, that second must have been horrible


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.lemonizer.com/banana/


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It was. I had to fucking get out of my seat. I'm calling the union...desk workers have unions, right?.....shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa new page already, damn


----------



## NegaTiveXero

We're flying now.

Just not fast enough.


----------



## D-EJ915

Pillsbury: Before even clicking the second one, i'd love to personally say... first.


WELL CLICK TEH 2nD ONE DAMNIT KIM!


----------



## D-EJ915

here's the real one in action


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow...he looks kind of like a 12 year old chick in that pic.


----------



## Alpo

And Jeff posted it...


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf lol


----------



## Alpo

WTF LOL indeed...


----------



## D-EJ915

jo momma


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROFFLE WAFFLES!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG WAFFLES


----------



## D-EJ915

Pillsbury: I got a 77.


sucks for kim, lol


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I LOVE WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I really do.


----------



## D-EJ915

I do too


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had some waffles. They're just lovely.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Dancing waffles.


----------



## Desecrated

wonder if you can do vegan waffles.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Use fake eggs?


----------



## D-EJ915

shota what?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bananaphone!!!



Pr0nphon3!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolicon


----------



## D-EJ915

shotacon


----------



## D-EJ915

futanari


----------



## D-EJ915

guro


----------



## technomancer

Damnit, I sliced like 1/2" square of skin off the tip of my left thumb a bit ago. Was talking on the phone with my wife who's out of town ATM while rinsing off a can lid and the lid slipped and cut the hell out of me. It's going to make practicing tonight interesting...


----------



## Desecrated

ouch


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhhh fuck that would hurt like hell!!!

this is why I never put bare lids in the trash, always inside the can first


----------



## D-EJ915

0729. Avril Lavigne - [Let Go #13] Naked


----------



## Seedawakener

I had my dose of this thread when I and NX boosted it a hundred posts last week... BUT NOW IM BACK!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhahah BRING IT ON!!!!

dude that 007 is hot


----------



## technomancer

D-EJ915 said:


> ahhhhh fuck that would hurt like hell!!!
> 
> this is why I never put bare lids in the trash, always inside the can first



Yup, it did. What surprised me was how much the damn thing bled. Cut, ouch, looked down and my hand was literally covered in blood. Blech.

I was rinsing it off to throw in the recycling bin... gotta get one of those can openers that smoothes the edges so they're not sharp


----------



## D-EJ915

The trick I do

I cut the edge but leave a bit left so it's still attached and pry it out with a fork then stick it back in when done so it won't have the chance of falling back out.


----------



## Michael

NP: Fuck The Humans - Severed Savior


----------



## Naren

Today's like... the Spring Equinox, so I got no work, but I woke up early anyway (because I didn't realize I didn't have work until I woke up and looked at my calendar) and now there's a damn kid outside my apartment, crying. I wanna go out there and smack him upside the head.


----------



## Michael

Haha, do it! And take pics.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananananananana! too bad the kid's a boy


----------



## Naren

Mawdyson said:


> Haha, do it! And take pics.



His mom came out and shut him up. Before she did, though, I was thinking, "If he doesn't shut up in the next 5 minutes, I'm gonna go out there and _make_ him shut up." I'm sure it must be intimidating to a 8 year old (or however old he is) to have a long-haired crazy foreigner come up you and say, "Hey, shuddap, kid. I'm trying to read here and with all your whining, I can't concentrate for one damn minute. I don't know what idiotic thing you're crying about, but why don't you do it a couple kilometers that way?" (and then I hand him a beer and go back into my room to read my book).


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like ... I dunno


----------



## Naren

Thaz righ'. You don't know, do ya?


----------



## D-EJ915

naren got the new page


----------



## D-EJ915

blahahaha!


----------



## Jon

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananananana


----------



## D-EJ915

another one before bed


----------



## Naren

Hey, you can double and triple post now!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah because I bought a shirt, lol, I might get one of the green ones too


----------



## D-EJ915

how the fuck did I get 1100 more post than you anyway  sure as hell wasn't from this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

ok three more to 100 posts today thing lol


----------



## D-EJ915

two more


----------



## D-EJ915

yaaay 100


----------



## D-EJ915

dan GTF in here


----------



## Nik

GODDAMN IT!!! FUCK! FUCK!!!!!



My band just lost another drummer  

   


^sorry bout that, needed to vent.

Drummers =


----------



## B Lopez

/breaks d's posting streak

edit: maybe not


----------



## D-EJ915

Nik said:


> GODDAMN IT!!! FUCK! FUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My band just lost another drummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^sorry bout that, needed to vent.
> 
> Drummers =


sucks


I'm in bed


----------



## Alpo

Nik said:


> GODDAMN IT!!! FUCK! FUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My band just lost another drummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^sorry bout that, needed to vent.
> 
> Drummers =



That sucks. I've never had any trouble with band members. Except for a bass player who sucked so much it was really quite amusing.


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> GODDAMN IT!!! FUCK! FUCK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My band just lost another drummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^sorry bout that, needed to vent.
> 
> Drummers =



I can completely sympathize. My band currently has all members except the drummer. The new bass player said that he's gonna ask his friend if he'd like to be our drummer.

In the past 4 years, I've been in four different bands that had consistent drummer problems (either not having a drummer or having many different drummers because we couldn't get anyone who would stay).


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

a!


----------



## g3rmanium

> a!



Mh...


----------



## g3rmanium

³!


----------



## g3rmanium

`³´


----------



## g3rmanium

´³`


----------



## g3rmanium

Continue...


----------



## Naren

Uh... what the hell is Germanium doing?


----------



## Alpo

Maube u shud ax him.?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Maube u shud ax him.?



You can try. And die.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Uh... what the hell is Germanium doing?



Getting us closer to 100000 replies?


----------



## g3rmanium

'-E-'


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



YA!

























..rly.


----------



## g3rmanium

>E<


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

|E!


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## g3rmanium

~E~


----------



## g3rmanium

8600!


----------



## Alpo

Pantstastic.


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn right.


----------



## nitelightboy

What now?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

Bb is quite tasty


----------



## g3rmanium

²³3


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Looks like the O RLY owl could become the new dancing monkeys.


----------



## nitelightboy

No it didn't. But this will....


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Alpo

??????

 ??????

 ??????


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gah!



fah?


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> fah?



dah!


----------



## D-EJ915

nah!


----------



## D-EJ915

zigzagah!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Jesuth Crith!


----------



## Alpo

Zokay.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww bitch, no!


----------



## Alpo

Fantastic.


----------



## D-EJ915

fagnanamous


----------



## Alpo

Fabulous.


----------



## D-EJ915

spastic


----------



## D-EJ915

IMPALED CORPSE!


----------



## D-EJ915

KAMEN RIDER!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

I've nearly finished work for the day!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## technomancer

Today is sucking badly...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

NEW PAGE OMFG!


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG. I'm gonna take a shower. Smell u lataz.


----------



## technomancer

Alpo said:


>



Yes, really


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm bored. Work FTL.


----------



## g3rmanium

Work can be t3h sux.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Yarly!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, but money FTW. It's a paradox really.


----------



## Alpo

Quite.


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGONZOLA!


----------



## Alpo

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

FOMNO!


----------



## Buzz762

ASIAGO


----------



## D-EJ915

wonder if I get it


----------



## Shawn

8656


----------



## D-EJ915

wewtness


----------



## Seedawakener

klooti


----------



## D-EJ915

sooti


----------



## Seedawakener

mooti


----------



## D-EJ915

lol the person I'm talking to is asking what the colour of my underwear is  fucking stalkers


----------



## Makelele

! What color is your underwear?


----------



## Seedawakener

mine is black


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

uhh mine is grey


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> GORGONZOLA!



You got it man!


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw... E!


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


>



lol


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## B Lopez

thats what you get for wearing pink


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah bitch!


----------



## Alpo

What?


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn right!


----------



## g3rmanium

Did I mention "E"?


----------



## g3rmanium

...like in 'e'.


----------



## g3rmanium

or as in (E)


----------



## Makelele

Nein, du hast nicht das gesagt, weil du sehr blöd bist. 

Yay, I rule at German.


----------



## Volsung

Just because it's funny.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> or as in (E)



What's up with the obsession with E? Does your name even start with E?


----------



## Alpo

It's E-tastic.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What's up with the obsession with E? Does your name even start with E?



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Nein, du hast nicht das gesagt, weil du sehr blöd bist.
> 
> Yay, I rule at German.



Not bad.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> No.



Okay. You answered the second question. How about answering the first one?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

'


----------



## g3rmanium

"


----------



## Naren

&#31572;&#12360;&#12395;&#12399;&#12394;&#12387;&#12390;&#12394;&#12356;&#12369;&#12393;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;


----------



## g3rmanium

$


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Okay. You answered the second question. How about answering the first one?



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

/


----------



## g3rmanium

(


----------



## g3rmanium

)


----------



## g3rmanium

=


----------



## g3rmanium

`


----------



## g3rmanium

8700!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

It's the Monkees.


----------



## Naren

Hey, hey, we're the Monkees.


----------



## Alpo

We sure is.


----------



## Naren

We're too busy singing to put anybody down.


----------



## Alpo

And that's the tooth.


----------



## Naren

No... I don't think so...

How many posts in this thread do you have, by the way?


----------



## Alpo

I'd rather not think about it.


----------



## Naren

I want to know... because I'm assuming you have more posts in this thread than you "have" according to your profile.


----------



## Makelele

I don't even know how to check how many posts I have in a thread.


----------



## Naren

Hover your mouse's icon over the mail icon to the left of a thread on the forum list. It will say "You have _____ posts in this thread, last <date>" (for example "You have 3 posts in this thread, last today"). If the mail icon is on fire, then you have posts in that thread.


----------



## Makelele

I've got 138 posts in this thread.


----------



## Alpo

1230.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ü!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> 1230.



Wow. You have almost twice as many posts in this thread alone than you have outside of "Off Topic." 

I have around 840 posts in this thread, which I think is kind of craaaayzay.


----------



## Alpo

I practice guitar and bass in front of the PC and I record almost every day. I just post here while I'm doing it. I guess it just adds up to whole bunch of posts.


----------



## Naren

About 90% of my posts on this forum are while I'm at work, usually while translating when my brain is starting to feel numb. @[email protected] I use this forum as kind of a break from that.


----------



## g3rmanium

ADD ME!!!!!11


----------



## Naren

Add you to what?


----------



## Alpo

A fake camel? Some sort of list?


----------



## Naren

Hm... a "fake camel"...  You may be on to something...


----------



## Alpo

I'm always on to "something."


----------



## Naren

You sure are.


----------



## Alpo

"I" sure "am." Or am "I?"


----------



## g3rmanium

As long as you are not E, who cares?


----------



## Alpo

Maybe "someone" cares. But you "can" never "be" quite sure...


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

"Morning." How "are YOU DOING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe "someone" cares. But you "can" never "be" quite sure...



Uh, I don't think you've quite grasped how to use the quotation marks in that manner correctly yet...


----------



## Alpo

"What" do you mean "?" I think "I" know how "to" use quotation "marks" correctly. ""


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Not quite.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## nitelightboy

Entertain me damn it!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> Not quite.



That's the understatement of the year.


----------



## Desecrated

"http://www.youtube.com"


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Entertain me damn it!


----------



## g3rmanium

http://www.hotel-orly.de/!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> That's the understatement of the year.



Fucking totally.


----------



## Naren

You can say that again.


----------



## nitelightboy

That.


----------



## Naren

That?


----------



## nitelightboy

I'll say that again...


----------



## nitelightboy

That.


----------



## technomancer

That is that.


----------



## technomancer

I think my thumb is healed enough to play today without it hurting like a bitch, yay


----------



## Desecrated

that is good


----------



## Naren

Really? I would have never guessed.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Naren said:


> You can say that again.



K.



NegaTiveXero said:


> Fucking totally.


----------



## Desecrated

L.


----------



## Blexican

M.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

N.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

O.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

B.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Ha, I spelled NOB.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## NegaTiveXero

is right.


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle bo grizzle.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Damn straight.


----------



## g3rmanium

Here comes the Roflcopter!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

ROFFLE WAFFLES!!!


----------



## Alpo

Mmmmmmmmmm... waffles...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I want to make sexy time with waffles dripping with maple syrup.


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo yeah


----------



## Alpo

Ooooohhhh yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## Alpo

You go, girl!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## Desecrated

8771 waffles on a stick, one fell down and now there 8772 waffles left.


----------



## g3rmanium

Man, seems like a long way to 100000 responses...


----------



## D-EJ915

chicken


----------



## g3rmanium

You are right.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh~nya


----------



## Seedawakener

multi millionare baby!


----------



## D-EJ915

chris~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

8777 replies~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

8778 replies~nya

yay palindrome~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

pops the octopus and blue fish~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

those guys are crrrazy party animals like you wouldn't believe~nya


----------



## Seedawakener

YEY 1200 REPLIES!


----------



## D-EJ915

pops makes fun noises~nya


----------



## Seedawakener

NEED TO SLEEP... Friday tomorrow tho... hmm!! Maybe I will sleep anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a phys2 test tomorrow~nya :/


----------



## Pauly

Off-topic is full of LOL lately.


----------



## D-EJ915

it is the LOL~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

8800 here we come~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

pops is the shit~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

blue fish is cool too~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

CHASTISEMENT~nya <3


----------



## D-EJ915

these guys rule~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

explosm-lol~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

yay almost there~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 3 sticks of deodorant on my desk~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahah fart jokes ftl~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah the beer is addicted to me ~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

I CAN'T STOP THE POSTING!!!~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

THE POST IS ADDICTED TO ME~nya <3


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeeee~nya >w<


----------



## D-EJ915

we passed it yay~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

PURPLE-SHIRTED-STABBER FTW~nya!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

physucks~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

aloooooone~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

hey guys...what's up~nya?


----------



## D-EJ915

engineers...lol~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

cup noodles ftw~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 2 arms~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

I haven't worn pants in a while~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

sun goes bye byes~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

waaaiiiiii 2200~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

14 yay~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

cyanide and happiness lol~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## D-EJ915

haha, some good times~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

LIFE DENIED~nya


fuck yeah~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

LYING BASTARDS~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAPID FLUID FTW~nya!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I haven't changed my day-by-day since the day after my birthday~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

IT SLOWLY DRIVES ME INSANE~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

yoink~nya


LMFAO~nya!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yep~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

so...live CDs...aye~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah~nya

Daath and 3 Inches of Blood are on teh 2nd stage at ozzfest~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns time~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

FIRE~nya

such an awesome song~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG GIANT BUGS ATTACKING THE SCHOOL~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

I have an unopened toothbrush on my desk~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

so how many posts in a row is this now~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

46 or something~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

wow almost to 8840 already~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

go us~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I don't actually air-dry my clothes...~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

anchang is awesome~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

but Panther's axes are sweeter~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

something smells odd~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

waaaaiiii 2 more...~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG THE SOLO OF DOOM~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

*explodes*~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

*still exploding*~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhh that was intense~nya

*wipes sweat*~nya



FAAAAAIIIAAAAAAAAAAA~nya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SM rules~nya \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

aww it's over...~nya T___T


----------



## D-EJ915

184. Sex Machineguns - [Heavy Metal Thunder #09] Demae Michikazu Chokusen

RAMEN SONG~nya <3


----------



## D-EJ915

I love ramen~nya


never would have guessed that, right~nya?


----------



## D-EJ915

results of the "phattest room" contest have been released~nya


----------



## zimbloth

man enough already lol


----------



## D-EJ915

NiTrO bOiE: he has a webcam taped to his door, so he doesnt have to get up to see who's knocking lol

xDEJ915x: I have a midget slave to do that for me


----------



## D-EJ915

lol sorry man~nya

I kinda forgot what I was doing hahaha~nya


----------



## Naren

I think you've gone overboard with the "nya"s. 

Nya nya nya nya. Nya nya nya nya. Hey hey hey. Goodbye.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahahaha, naren has a sense of humour!


----------



## Naren

And you're just now realizing that?


----------



## D-EJ915

you were never funny before


----------



## Naren

Then why is 95% of my positive rep "" "" "that's hilarious" and such comments...?

[action=D-EJ915]is insulting Naren.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Then why is 95% of my positive rep "" "" "that's hilarious" and such comments...?
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]is insulting Naren.[/action]


----------



## Naren

That must be like the 10th time you've posted that pic on this forum....


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe, but it's funny


----------



## Naren

Is that Japanese order or American/Western order? It's kind of confusing and not translated very well....


----------



## D-EJ915

I didn't think they had manga in the US which went L-R?

it makes sense, probably a really rough lazy translation but what are you gonna do, it was done by the same dude who scanned it, lol, can't be too picky you know.


----------



## Naren

All Viz comics go left to right. In fact, the only American comic company I can think of that goes from right to left is Tokyo Pop and they don't even bother translating their stuff. They just randomly put text in there, change the names around to something completely unrelated, change the story, etc.. Quite irresponsible.

[action=Naren]is not only a video game/software translator, but is also a comic translator. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

del ray has always been good to me


----------



## Nik

Naren said:


> They just randomly put text in there, change the names around to something completely unrelated, change the story, etc.. Quite irresponsible.




Wouldn't that be a lot more work than simply translating it?


----------



## D-EJ915

Nik said:


> Wouldn't that be a lot more work than simply translating it?


you would think so, although with Naren "completely changing the names" might be changing it from like "mai" to "may" or something like that


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

heya!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> you would think so, although with Naren "completely changing the names" might be changing it from like "mai" to "may" or something like that



No. It's like changing the name from "Yoshinori" to "Jeff" or changing a name from "Hanako" to "Susie."

I personally can see a lot of places where I would translate a girls name of "Hana" as "Hannah" or "Erika" as "Erica" and stuff like that. But that's not "completely changing the names."



Nik said:


> Wouldn't that be a lot more work than simply translating it?



Exactly. It makes me think that maybe they don't have anybody who can translate and they just get guys to rewrite the story, change the names, etc. because they don't wanna pay translators.

 Don't ask me. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Volsung




----------



## Naren

?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

a!


----------



## g3rmanium

³?


----------



## g3rmanium

§`


----------



## g3rmanium

ä!


----------



## g3rmanium

..--?


----------



## g3rmanium

k!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E2!


----------



## Alpo

Arse.


----------



## Naren

E3


----------



## Alpo

E4


----------



## Naren

There is no E4, doofus.


----------



## Alpo

E5


----------



## Naren

Damn youuuu


----------



## Alpo

E6


----------



## Naren

Quadruple damn youuuuu!!


----------



## Alpo

Well, that was... uh... not funny.

Anyways, how's it hanging?


----------



## Naren

It's hanging all right. Playing with a drummer tomorrow. Hopefully he's perfect for our band (as I'm told he is) and our lineup will be complete.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Yeppers. Right now we got guitar/vocals, guitar, and bass. No drummer (hence the drum machines in our recordings), but the drummer who is coming tomorrow used to be in a band with the bass player and I'm assured he's a skilled drummer. I think whether he joins the band or not depends on how much he likes the music. I doubt we'll have any problems with his playing from what I've heard.


----------



## Alpo

So, when will you be touring Finland?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Arse.



You mean arsE?


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: E!


----------



## Naren

The long explanation:

I'm not thinking about that yet.  First I gotta think about releasing an album and, if it seems to be successful, then touring the Kantou area (the section of Japan where Tokyo is, including Yokohama, Chiba, Saitama, Tochigi, Ibaraki, Kanagawa, etc.). And, if that's successful, touring other parts of Japan. We'd probably have to be PRETTY damn popular to tour outside of Japan.  And I don't really see that happening.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Hey, if you order an album once we release our debut (we already have 8-9 songs written), you're helping to contribute to us touring Finland. 

Fiiinnnlaaaand.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.

Damn, it's been way too long since my last gig.  I want to play in front of people. It's fun.


----------



## Desecrated

we need more japanese in finland.


----------



## Alpo

We need more Ikea in Finland!


----------



## Naren

Sho is.


----------



## Alpo

You need more Ikea in Japan!

I want to go to Japan some day.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

They need more me in Japan.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to start an ikea in japan, would probably make you pretty rich.


----------



## D-EJ915

what're you bananas up to...


----------



## Naren

And, uh, what is Ikea?


----------



## D-EJ915

idea...


----------



## D-EJ915

and nobody uses that virtual feed crap zimbloth


----------



## g3rmanium

But does anyone use vintage fuzzes? Or octave doublers?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> And, uh, what is Ikea?



A Swedish company that makes furniture that you assemble yourself.


----------



## D-EJ915

supposed to be warm today


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> A Swedish company that makes furniture that you assemble yourself.



So... in other words, it sucks?


----------



## Alpo

Well, it is a _Swedish_ company, so yes. It does suck.


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Well, it is a _Swedish_ company, so yes. It does suck.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> supposed to be warm today



 


Warm out today.
Warm yesterday.
Even warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Alpo

You all suck.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You all suck.



It was about 16 degrees today.  Someone on the news said it might even be over 20 degrees tomorrow.  Hyah hyah.


----------



## Makelele

On Sunday it's supposed to be 15 degrees over here. Today it was somewhere around 10, so warm enough for this time of year.


----------



## Alpo

Yeppers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You all suck.



Finally someone noticed.


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't suck...the wasp in my room does


----------



## Alpo

lolololololooooooooollllll!!!!11111111111111

Just finished Neverwinter Nights 2. Now I need something to play...


----------



## D-EJ915

fun


----------



## Mattmc74

This one time at band camp!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Watt!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah there was this hot guy there








not really


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Alpo

What's with the freaky avatar? There are some girls in my former school who wear some weird anime ear thingies all the time. It's scary.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's not freaky T____T


*puts on a big hat* T___T


----------



## nitelightboy

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah there was this hot guy there



I knew it!!


----------



## D-EJ915

nitelightboy said:


> I knew it!!


unfortunately that was me :/


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;!


----------



## g3rmanium

_..--E--.._


----------



## g3rmanium

'--> E <--'


----------



## g3rmanium

;'`E´';


----------



## g3rmanium

phuzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Got fuzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

np: I:\Audio\Electro\cybernet systems - robot movement (electro - UK - 2002) [BTCD 001]\03-cybernet_systems-sound_chemistry_(c.s.m_808_mix)-cqi.mp3


----------



## g3rmanium

,,E``


----------



## g3rmanium

``E´´


----------



## g3rmanium

`°~#E#~°´


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I like this color.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E



Like E.


----------



## Nik




----------



## D-EJ915

haha sounds like fun


----------



## Snake Doctor

Mr Burns! I think you can trust the president of Cuba!


----------



## D-EJ915

still deciding what to get...


----------



## garcia3441

Naren said:


> It was about 16 degrees today.  Someone on the news said it might even be over 20 degrees tomorrow.  Hyah hyah.



It's supposed to be 84 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

0731. At the Gates - [Slaughter of the Soul - Re-r.. #08] Unto Others


----------



## D-EJ915

garcia3441 said:


> It's supposed to be 84 degrees here tomorrow.


yeah it was fucking hot here today, I was burning up standing in the sun although I do have a black t-shirt on


----------



## garcia3441

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah it was fucking hot here today, I was burning up standing in the sun although I do have a black t-shirt on



If it doesn't rain, I'll be tossing some dead animals on the grill.


----------



## D-EJ915

garcia3441 said:


> If it doesn't rain, I'll be tossing some dead animals on the grill.


sounds good to me \m/


----------



## B Lopez

Top 10 posters in this thread:

D-EJ915 1,793
Alpo 1,262
Naren 877
JPMDan 431
Seedawakener 375
NegaTiveXero 373
JJ Rodriguez 371
HotRodded7321 326
Wiggywiggler 294
Buzz762 255


----------



## Michael

Mawdyson 22


----------



## D-EJ915

banana manana?

unplugged Amon Amarth FTW!!


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

good morning!

I think I'm gonna hit the sack soon


----------



## Michael

Just been doing 2-3 hours of Psychology homework. :yawn: But it's only 5:53PM here.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## garcia3441

St. Dogbert


----------



## Alpo

Bored.


----------



## D-EJ915

yargh!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

nyargh!


----------



## Michael

I really need to ask, what is Angelic?
I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

ummm


angel like?...I guess it could be to "holy/pure" or something like that although demons are fallen angels, so you know, it's more of a class of existance than a description of character.


----------



## Desecrated

morning~nyo


----------



## Alpo

Borning.


----------



## Michael

Fuck me, it's so cold.


----------



## Alpo

Fuck you?


----------



## Michael

Yes, I need the warmth.


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> Top 10 posters in this thread:
> 
> D-EJ915 1,793
> Alpo 1,262
> Naren 877
> JPMDan 431
> Seedawakener 375
> NegaTiveXero 373
> JJ Rodriguez 371
> HotRodded7321 326
> Wiggywiggler 294
> Buzz762 255



Damn!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh I just picked up a Washburn WG587 from the customs


----------



## Michael

Nice. Pics?


----------



## Alpo

Just tried a bunch of guitars (no sevenstrings, though) Didn't plug anything in, cos I didn't want to annoy the salespeople with my out of key shredding. 

An ESP Eclipse (not sure what exact model, but probably 07) in a vintage white sort of finish with an ebony board. Very nice guitar. Playing was effortless and it was easily the best LP style guitar I have played. Sounded massive unplugged.

An old Ibanez SA-model. (again not sure about exact model) MIJ in 2000. It really looked like it had spent the last 6 years in a music store. Played very nicely. Can't comment on the sound, since the strings were probably as old as the guitar itself. 

Let's see, what else...

Oh yeah, I played two USA Fender Strats. They were very recent models, and were of very good quality. One had a tobacco burst (or whatever) finish and a rosewood board. This one was very nicely built, had a beautiful smooth, warm tone and very nice fretwork. If it only had a maple board and one more string I'd be all over it.

The other strat was a really ugly seethru white finish with a brown pickguard  and a maple board. The frets weren't as nice as the other one. Otherwise a good guitar.

I also played a five string Spector bass, and now I have serious GAS for a six string Spector. Played effortlessly, and had a very nice sound.


----------



## Makelele

Damn, it's nice outside today. 15 degrees and sunshine.


----------



## Alpo

We've only got 12 degrees.  At least the sun is shinig here, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mawdyson said:


> Nice. Pics?



Not yet


----------



## Michael

Today was fucking freezing and pooring with rain.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh btw: E!


----------



## Buzz762

I picked up some weird stomach bug...  


On the bright side, I've probably lost about 5 pounds just this morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

8990!


----------



## g3rmanium

8991


----------



## g3rmanium

8992


----------



## g3rmanium

8893


----------



## g3rmanium

8894


----------



## g3rmanium

8895


----------



## g3rmanium

8896


----------



## g3rmanium

8897


----------



## g3rmanium

8998


----------



## g3rmanium

8999


----------



## g3rmanium

100000 uhm, no, wait, 9000!


----------



## Makelele

9000
damn


----------



## Michael

Close to 10% complete.


----------



## Alpo

Nice!


----------



## Michael

DUDE! YOUR POSTCOUNT IS 777!


----------



## Alpo

Double NICE!

From now on I shall only post in Off-Topic to keep my postcount at 777!


----------



## Makelele

I've got 1500 now!


----------



## Alpo

Weird thing. I bought Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, and inside the box was an ad for Trivium's Crusade.  I've never seen an ad for an album in a game box.


----------



## g3rmanium

Listen to BassDrive now!


----------



## D-EJ915

soooo yeah


----------



## Alpo

Yep. Boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah

I boosted us like 2 pages the other day and zimbloth got bad because "it made the post spy depressing" dude nobody uses that thing, I've clicked it 3 times uncluding after he mentioned it and I wanted to see what it did again


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

blah! yes...


----------



## Alpo

Bah! Nothing good on tv. I'm about as bored as a prostitute during the christmas holidays.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

yes very much so


go vote in my thread


----------



## g3rmanium

Just played my Washburn WG587. Pretty dry neck, but well made. The pickups and strings are shit though. I also need a much lower action.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yes very much so
> 
> 
> go vote in my thread



What thread?


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> What thread?


the thread in the standard guitar forum dumb bitch


----------



## B Lopez

LOL, Ive had my ad on craigslist for about an hour and got 3 scam attempts already


----------



## Alpo

And the funny thing is, only two of them were me.


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> LOL, Ive had my ad on craigslist for about an hour and got 3 scam attempts already


 nice


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

now to 10,000


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> the thread in the standard guitar forum dumb bitch



Post a link or die.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Boring.



Why don't you E?


----------



## Alpo

Why don't YOU E?!?!?!?!?!!!!111!??1+++1+!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Post a link or die.


you cumlord, you

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25145

I should shit on your face


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Why don't YOU E?!?!?!?!?!!!!111!??1+++1+!?!



You got it man!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> you cumlord, you
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25145
> 
> I should shit on your face



Neither of them look attractive to me.

The first one looking especially ghey.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

blargh! haha


----------



## Buzz762

Fuck, I'm hungry.


----------



## Michael

Just been downloading some more Epica, pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## HotRodded7321

only up to 9039??? wtf!? lol. i'm back, by the way


----------



## D-EJ915

hi ragen I was wondering where the fuck you disappeared to



why the fuck is everything always so difficult, nobody has a fucking flying V with a floyd for under 1000 dollars that's halfway decent


----------



## D-EJ915

UGHHH it pisses me off so much

I guess I might as well as get the V-500, the only half-decent one to begin with, but it has that fucking god-awful pickguard on it, and too many damn knobs


----------



## HotRodded7321

Meh, I want a V, but if I ever got one I'd have it built custom...Jackson still makes my favorite production model...the RR series looks very nice.


----------



## Naren

LIAR!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

my V-250 is great but the frets are horrible


----------



## B Lopez

D-EJ915 said:


> my V-250 is great but the frets are horrible



Hmm... Are poor frets a common problem with LTDs?

V-250 is an LTD, right?


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> Hmm... Are poor frets a common problem with LTDs?
> 
> V-250 is an LTD, right?


I think it might just be my V-250...because everybody loves the V-350 which came out the year after mine did.


----------



## D-EJ915

and of course ESP decides to drop the V series...and like every other company on earth


and now nobody makes half-decent ones. the BC Rich V JR is too long (the wings are too close together), the KKV blows cock and _what the fuck_ is "draco?", the RR3, RX10 and KVX10 are beyond horrible and I don't want an asswood body and the "sawteeth" inlays on the alexi-200 are fugly as hell...hmm who else makes Vs...the rondo one is worse than those, lol

amazingly enough, teh KKV signature isn't all that bad http://bcrich.com/v_kk_signature.html the body is maple though


----------



## Naren

Gotta translate more comics today... kind of a mixed feeling of "cool" and "bothersome"...


----------



## D-EJ915

lol have fun hahaha

@naren: I guess it depends on whether you like the story or not


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah, that nice BCR KKV is $1000 FUCK THAT!


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> lol have fun hahaha
> 
> @naren: I guess it depends on whether you like the story or not



Yeah, but sometimes you'd rather just read the story than translate it. Or sometimes you just aren't in the mood.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Yeah, but sometimes you'd rather just read the story than translate it. Or sometimes you just aren't in the mood.


I feel that LOL


----------



## Alpo

Damn sunday.


----------



## Naren

Think I'm gonna go have dinner at either Mos Burger or Gyouza no Manshuu now. I guess I'll decide when I get there.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi all!


----------



## Naren

Ended up having some "chahan" and "gyouza" at "Gyouza no manshuu."  Good stuff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

'E'


----------



## g3rmanium

.E.


----------



## g3rmanium

öEö


----------



## g3rmanium

*E*


----------



## Alpo

I hate sundays. So damn boring.


----------



## technomancer

I'm hating this Sunday because I have to fix the hole in my kitchen ceiling... had to be put there to fix a leaking tub drain... and of course the water managed to travel just enough to stain the tile that require me to take down 2 lighting fixtures to replace them


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> Ended up having some "chahan" and "gyouza" at "Gyouza no manshuu."  Good stuff.



Where about in Tokyo is that? *Rings a bell*


Its a probably some massive chain lol.


I miss Yoshinoya. Three days to go til I get my fix though! awesome.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

How's the thread progress?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

stitch216 said:


> Where about in Tokyo is that? *Rings a bell*
> 
> 
> Its a probably some massive chain lol.
> 
> 
> I miss Yoshinoya. Three days to go til I get my fix though! awesome.



Do you mean where in Tokyo do I live?  I live in Tokiwadai in Itabashi-ku (north of Ikebukuro, which is in Toshima-ku -- and just south of Saitama prefecture).

I actually really don't like Yoshinoya. If I have to go to an insanely cheap Japanese-style fast food place, I go to Matsuya, which is even cheaper than Yoshinoya, but they have this "bibindon" which is pretty damn good.

And yes, "Gyouza no Manshuu" is a moderate sized chain in the Kantou area in Japan. "Gyouza" is basically what is called "potstickers" in English (like Chinese dumplings with vegetables, meat, and other stuff inside like garlic, etc.) and "Manshuu" is the Japanese word for Manchuria. It's just the name of the restaurant. It's a really really cheap Chinese restaurant that's really good. Chinese food in Japan is, of course, very very very very very very very very very very different from Chinese food in the US or UK. Pretty much all meals at "Gyouza no Manshuu" come with 6 potstickers (which you dip in a mixture of soy sauce, vinegar, and hot oil -- I'm guessing "hot oil" is what you'd call "raayu"). I had "chahan" which is kinda like "fried rice" but it's quite different from fried rice in the west. In the west or in China, oftentimes there are green peas and stuff like that in it. In Japan, there is never any green peas in it and there is ALWAYS green onions, seeing as "green onions"/"leeks" are the vegetable that can be found in anything in Japan. My favorite kind of "chahan" is kimchi chahan (I don't like to call it "fried rice" because it's different from any fried rice that's available in the US).


----------



## D-EJ915

technomancer said:


> I'm hating this Sunday because I have to fix the hole in my kitchen ceiling... had to be put there to fix a leaking tub drain... and of course the water managed to travel just enough to stain the tile that require me to take down 2 lighting fixtures to replace them


that sucks

@Naren: Chinese food in the US is nothing like Chinese food.


----------



## Stitch

Ah. Nah, I spent some time really around Shibuya and Shinjuku (I think, i wasn't totally clear at the time) before we moved off to Osaka.

Yoshinoya was a surprise - i thought it looked too Inidian of all things, but it turned out a treat. And the prices seemed ridiculous. I miss it. I'll be arriving at 2am in Narita, and the first thing we are doing is getting a Yoshinoya after the train to Tokyo.


----------



## Naren

stitch216 said:


> Ah. Nah, I spent some time really around Shibuya and Shinjuku (I think, i wasn't totally clear at the time) before we moved off to Osaka.
> 
> Yoshinoya was a surprise - i thought it looked too Inidian of all things, but it turned out a treat. And the prices seemed ridiculous. I miss it. I'll be arriving at 2am in Narita, and the first thing we are doing is getting a Yoshinoya after the train to Tokyo.



I work in Shinjuku and that's where my band practices, so I'm in Shinjuku 6 days a week.

Yoshinoya looked Indian?  What..? What are you smoking dude? Yoshinoya is one of the most Japanese looking fast food places out there. What exactly looked Indian to you about it?  

The prices are ridiculous, but Matsuya's prices are even more ridiculous. I go there and pay 290 yen (about US $2.40 or so) and I had a salad coupon, so for that 290 yen, I got a regular-sized curry with rice, a miso soup, tea, and a salad. I was really full after eating that. And for about US $2.40!

I haven't eaten at Yoshinoya in about 2 years. Matsuya and Yoshinoya are not places I look forward to going to. If I left Japan and then got back after a year or so, Yoshinoya is the last place I'd go. I'd probably go somewhere like Saboten (katsu) or Pasutakan (okonomiyaki) or Ootoya or an izakaya with some friends. Yoshinoya is where you go when you have no money and no time to eat at home.


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> I work in Shinjuku and that's where my band practices, so I'm in Shinjuku 6 days a week.
> 
> Yoshinoya looked Indian?  What..?



   

Rice, dude! I've had bad experiences with that shit. 

I was only a tourist dude, I never lived there! And sometimes all you want is something quick cheap and easy. 

Don't hurt me!


----------



## g3rmanium

hEllo!


----------



## Naren

It's just that I can't imagine why anyone would come on vacation to Japan and eat at Yoshinoya of all places. That's like going on vacation to the US and eating at a soup kitchen for the homeless. 

When you said "rice," did you mean that the "rice" made you think it looked Indian? Because, I'm sure China, Japan, and Korea use a lot more rice than India.  I really don't get the Indian comment about Yoshinoya.


----------



## Stitch

Hell, I would!

, but thats okay.

Forget it dude. In the grand scheme of things, at least it won't cause world peace. 

Still, at least 10 comments so far in the thread that were not completely disjointed!


----------



## Naren

Well, anyway, it's 2:10am here now and I have work in the morning, so I'm getting to bed.

Peace out, yo.


----------



## Shawn

Have a good night, Naren. Get some sleep too.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya naren


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya! I'm looking at computers...


----------



## Alpo

I'm looking at a computer right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for us!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

-E


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

*E


----------



## g3rmanium

*E*


----------



## g3rmanium

9100!


----------



## Desecrated

9101E


----------



## Buzz762

Johnny was a chemist's son

But Johnny is no more

What Johnny thought was H20

Was H2SO4


----------



## D-EJ915

ascendancy is pretty good


----------



## zimbloth

nope.


----------



## technomancer

9105E


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it is


----------



## Naren

Why germanium have to ruin everything with his obsession with me?


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe getting a new pc w00t!!


----------



## Naren

Me too koi7u9!!


----------



## Alpo

I wish I was!

...Getting a new PC


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra20/

bought one of those, I'll be getting it eventually (like 2 weeks, geez)


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I want it nowwwwwwww


----------



## Naren

If I get a new computer, it'll be a laptop, though... Don't have room for a desktop.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> If I get a new computer, it'll be a laptop, though... Don't have room for a desktop.


I already have a decent laptop...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I already have a decent laptop...



I have 3. One from 1999, one from 2001, and one from 2004. The one from 2004 is the one I'm using now (not at this moment. At this moment, I'm at work), but it only has a 40GB harddrive (only 6-8GB of which is usually free. Currently only 400MB are free), about 200MB of RAM, and other things I'd like to change...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

EzzZzZZzZzzZZzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Alpo

Arse?


----------



## g3rmanium

"E


----------



## Naren

Germanium, why are you so obsessed with me?


----------



## Alpo

Arse?


----------



## Naren

Pardon me?


----------



## Alpo

Maybe he likes your arse?


----------



## Naren

I doubt it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Arse?



Moo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium, where are you so obsessed with me?



Am I?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I doubt it.



Is there something wrong with your arse?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Am I?



You keep writing "E" over and over and over again. 



Alpo said:


> Is there something wrong with your arse?



Is there something wrong with yours?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Is there something wrong with yours?



Sadly, yes.  It has this weird smell.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Is there something wrong with your arse?



Would you like a high-res pic to diagnose?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You keep writing "E" over and over and over again.



Could that have something to do with the fact that this thread urgently needs something like 91000 replies?



Naren said:


> Is there something wrong with yours?



With my E or with my arse?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Sadly, yes.  It has this weird smell.



Smells like E.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Could that have something to do with the fact that this thread urgently needs something like 91000 replies?



So... you're saying... that the reason you're completely obsessed with me... is because this thread needs 91,000 replies...?

I don't see the connection.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> So... you're saying... that the reason you're completely obsessed with me... is because this thread needs 91,000 replies...?
> 
> I don't see the connection.



I don't see the connection between "E" and you either.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I don't see the connection between "E" and you either.



Me llamo es "Eric." And some people call me "E" (kinda a nickname, y'see?).


----------



## Alpo

Eeeeehhhhhhh...........................

Craptastic.


----------



## Naren

What is craptastic? - if I may be so bold to ask you which I might not be, considering the horrific ramifications it may have on my eternal soul, which has just recently been successfully taken over by the Zordren Cooperation.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Me llamo es "Eric." And some people call me "E" (kinda a nickname, y'see?).



Ah, now I understand. Sorry, no connection between "E" and you!


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: E!


----------



## Alpo

My headache. It's absolutely craptastic.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ah, now I understand. Sorry, no connection between "E" and you!



I beg to differ! I _*AM*_ E!



Alpo said:


> My headache. It's absolutely craptastic.



How's that working out for you?

So, I'm guessing Alexi is a pretty fucking popular name in Finland.


----------



## Alpo

My name is Aleksi. 

The other guitarist in my DM band is also Aleksi.


----------



## Naren

Alexi, Aleksi. Same thing. It's like Eric and Erik. Same name, just a different spelling.


----------



## Alpo

What about Eric and Michael? They're pretty similar.


----------



## Naren

How do you know my middle name?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I beg to differ! I _*AM*_ E!



Ah ok.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

__..A..__


----------



## g3rmanium

*'°²A²°'*


----------



## g3rmanium

``A´´


----------



## g3rmanium

A?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm, A!


----------



## g3rmanium

#####A#####


----------



## g3rmanium

~~~~A~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

~~~~~~~~~~~A~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

>A<


----------



## Naren

Maybe you're obsessed with Alpo/Aleksi now.


----------



## g3rmanium

<A>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you're obsessed with Alpo/Aleksi now.



Damn.


----------



## Naren

Is that a yes?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> How do you know my middle name?



I don't.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I don't.



Well, somehow you knew it's Michael...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Well, somehow you knew it's Michael...



I have the power!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I have the power!



I reckon so.


----------



## Alpo

I'm hungry.


----------



## Naren

Then... EAT!!!


----------



## Alpo

I shall go to the store to buy something edible.


----------



## Naren

What do you usually eat for lunch? And by "you" I mean "Aleksi in Finland" - aka "Alpo."


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Is that a yes?



That is that.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

D§


----------



## g3rmanium

"D"


----------



## g3rmanium

*D*


----------



## g3rmanium

'D'


----------



## g3rmanium

'-'D'-'


----------



## g3rmanium

,,D``


----------



## g3rmanium

''D''


----------



## Naren

Nintendo D§?


----------



## g3rmanium

----D----


----------



## g3rmanium

#D#


----------



## Naren

Db?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Nintendo D§?



Get out!


----------



## g3rmanium

:


----------



## g3rmanium

,D,


----------



## g3rmanium

#D#?


----------



## g3rmanium

!D!


----------



## g3rmanium

$D$


----------



## g3rmanium

%D%


----------



## g3rmanium

/D/


----------



## g3rmanium

\D\


----------



## g3rmanium

üDü


----------



## g3rmanium

pDq


----------



## g3rmanium

²D²


----------



## g3rmanium

³D³


----------



## g3rmanium

//D\\


----------



## g3rmanium

?D?


----------



## Naren

D?


----------



## g3rmanium

9200!

DAMN YOU!


----------



## Naren

D9202?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What do you usually eat for lunch? And by "you" I mean "Aleksi in Finland" - aka "Alpo."



Well, today I had some karelian pies with butter and cheese. 





Usually I just eat some bread, and if there is something left over from dinner, I'll eat that, too. And all kinds of crap, like cottage cheese and vegetables, on the side.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> D9202?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Well, today I had some karelian pies with butter and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I just eat some bread, and if there is something left over from dinner, I'll eat that, too. And all kinds of crap, like cottage cheese and vegetables, on the side.



That looks good. Is that Finnish food? or from somewhere else?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> That looks good. Is that Finnish food? or from somewhere else?



It's a traditional Karelian/Finnish food. It has a rye crust and a rice filling. There are also similar pies with potato and other types of filling. It's probably my favourite Finnish food.


----------



## Naren

Looks pretty damn good. I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Alpo

You sure would.


----------



## Naren

And I'm thinking you might want to try some traditional Japanese food. 







[action=Naren]might have some of this tomorrow.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Karelian ???
you need to get a accordion


----------



## Makelele

Karelian pies with egg butter is probably the best Finnish food. Most of the other traditional Finnish dishes taste like crap (there are of course some exceptions).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fedex me some of that shit Naren, I'm fucking starving.


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fedex me some of that shit Naren, I'm fucking starving.



You know what it is? 

It's damn good, I'll tell ya (but it'd probably be rotting by the time it arrived at your front down).


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Karelian pies with egg butter is probably the best Finnish food.



True, but I'm too lazy to make egg butter. 



Naren said:


> And I'm thinking you might want to try some traditional Japanese food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Naren]might have some of this tomorrow.[/action]



Looks tasty. What is it?

[action=Alpo]is hungry again.[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't care if it's pickled pig fetus with a side of horse poop. It's all in the presentation. What is it, cat?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Looks tasty. What is it?
> 
> [action=Alpo]is hungry again.[/action]



It's called "Okonomiyaki." There are two styles of it in Japan: Osaka style (from Osaka, the second biggest city in Japan) and Hiroshima style (from Hiroshima, which is, I believe, the 9th biggest city in Japan). I prefer Hiroshima style personally. It has a batter that is made of flour, eggs, green onions, cabbage, salt, and other such ingredients, then it is mixed with a variety of things such as shrimp and squid (if it's a seafood okomiyaki) or beef and kimchi (if it's a "beef kimchi" okomiyaki) and it is all cooked together into a pancake-shaped thing on a grill in front of you. Then you put on special okomiyaki sauce (the red sauce in the picture), mayonaise, dried powdered seaweed, and dried fish flakes. You then usually cut it into 4 equally sized pieces and eat it with chopsticks (like all Japanese food). One of the main differences between Osaka style and Hiroshima style is that Hiroshima style has thin noodles cooked into it (kinda like a mix between soba and ramen noodles), as well as a few other differences. It's DAAAAMN good. You guys may have inspired me to go out for Okonomiyaki tomorrow.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I should take a vacation just so I can eat some different food. Reading the shit on this board makes me hungry for something other than pizza pops and hotdogs


----------



## Alpo

I really need to visit Japan some day. I would love to try some Japanese food.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I really need to visit Japan some day. I would love to try some Japanese food.



Yes, you would.


----------



## Makelele

I would probably get an allergic reaction and die from all the fish and other seafood in Japanese food.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Speaking of food, it's damn near lunch time. Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> I would probably get an allergic reaction and die from all the fish and other seafood in Japanese food.



You're allergic to seafood? 

Don't Scandinavian countries eat a lot of seafood too?


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> You're allergic to seafood?
> 
> Don't Scandinavian countries eat a lot of seafood too?



I at least used to be really allergic to some of it. Don't know if I am anymore, though.

Fish is a big part of the traditional Finnish cuisine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnish_cuisine#Traditional_dishes

Funny fact

"While not native to the area, Finland is the number one consumer of coffee per capita in the world"



Oh, I dare you guys to eat this if you ever get a chance to do so: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mämmi

Unfortunately it's only available at Easter, so getting some even in Finland any other time of the year would be difficult. (It doesn't taste as bad as it looks)


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Oh, I dare you guys to eat this if you ever get a chance to do so: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mämmi
> 
> Unfortunately it's only available at Easter, so getting some even in Finland any other time of the year would be difficult. (It doesn't taste as bad as it looks)



Why? It looks really tasty and the description of the ingredients looked pretty good too. If that's your idea of a "gross" Finnish food, then I'd probably enjoy pretty much all Finnish food.  You guys are making me hungray! (and it's almost 1am here, so eating is out of the question).


----------



## Alpo

Food allergies must suck.


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> Why? It looks really tasty and the description of the ingredients looked pretty good too. If that's your idea of a "gross" Finnish food, then I'd probably enjoy pretty much all Finnish food.  You guys are making me hungray! (and it's almost 1am here, so eating is out of the question).



Eh, most people find it looks disgusting. I don't think it's gross at all. It's actually really good with some sugar and cream (one shall not eat too much of it though, because it has laxative side-effects, if one eats too much).

This is my idea of gross Finnish food: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustamakkara


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck


give me food


----------



## Naren

I know. I'm not allergic to any foods. I would die if I was allergic to seafood or cheese/dairy products or nuts or chocolate, etc. 



Makelele said:


> Eh, most people find it looks disgusting. I don't think it's gross at all. It's actually really good with some sugar and cream (one shall not eat too much of it though, because it has laxative side-effects, if one eats too much).
> 
> This is my idea of gross Finnish food: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustamakkara



Well, I live in Japan where, when most Westerners come over to try the food, they're like, "Ewww, gross. Well, how about that? Ewww, gross? What's that? That doesn't look too bad? What's in it? OCTOPUS? GROSS! What's that nasty looking thing? Fish eggs?! And what is that smell? Fermented soy beans!? Nasty. Mmm... what's that good smell? WHAT?! RAW HORSE MEAT IN RAW EGGS!? A delicacy? Okay? What?! Raw whale meat!? And what's that? It looks like semen and what's that..." You get the picture.  Close minded people annoy me.

So, I don't imagine Finnish foods could be too "exotic." Now, on the other hand, I'd be grossed out by eating raw live monkey brains (as some people in India do). 

[action=Naren]likes 95% of the foods mentioned above, but does not like nattou or tororo.[/action]


----------



## Makelele

I used to be allergic to a lot of stuff, but these days seafood is the only one I'm worried about eating, because I got some really bad allergic reactions from fish when I was about 9 (I wasn't close to dying or anything, but my eyelids and lips swelled, and I started itching all over).


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> This is my idea of gross Finnish food: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustamakkara



I like mustamakkara.


----------



## Naren

I like sausage in general, so I'd probably like it as well.


----------



## D-EJ915

man I want some fucking cider right now


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> I like mustamakkara.



Are you from Tampere?


----------



## Naren

Cider.  Me too. I haven't had cider in about 2 years. I'd also love some pumpkin pie or maybe some pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not a big cheesecake fan, but I love pies


----------



## Makelele

mmm, pie


----------



## D-EJ915

pie <3


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ö!


----------



## g3rmanium

!Ö


----------



## g3rmanium

--Ö--


----------



## g3rmanium

``Ö´´


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I might walk over to harris teeter later, lol


----------



## Naren

I _*am*_ a big cheesecake fan, though.


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Are you from Tampere?



Oh, god no!

...Are you?


----------



## Alex-D33

Naren said:


> I _*am*_ a big cheesecake fan, though.



hey guess what !!! 
me to  
i dig the new york style the most


----------



## Alex-D33

does anyone know the post's count by the way !!! lolol 

My mom said that sleeping with the bed in front of a window is good for the brain . And thats why I play 7's and not 6's . lol


----------



## Alex-D33

time to go eat some cheesecake.


----------



## Alex-D33

does someone know what string gauge RG1527's have on them when brand new 
D'addario's that i know but are they 9's to 42 or ...10's to 46 ..I guess this is a lame ass question but what the fuck ...


----------



## Thomas

Alex-D33 said:


> does someone know what string gauge RG1527's have on them when brand new
> D'addario's that i know but are they 9's to 42 or ...10's to 46 ..I guess this is a lame ass question but what the fuck ...



They're most likely 9 - 42 with a 54 for the low B.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll eat cheesecake and it's good, but I'd rather have a pie. pies are fucking amazing


----------



## Alex-D33

D-EJ915 said:


> I'll eat cheesecake and it's good, but I'd rather have a pie. pies are fucking amazing



Pumpkin pie is the bomb.. 

and lemon pie hummmm soooo gooood


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish I had some pie


----------



## ohio_eric

mmmmmmmmmm pie..


----------



## Firebeard

Mmmmmmmmmm 100k postwhoring thats totally cool with the admin.


----------



## D-EJ915

I want this week to be over

CS, Diff EQ and Network Theory tests...


----------



## Alex-D33

Going to be a dad the first week of June  hell ya!!! 

it's a little Girl & her name is Marissa  
nice cute name .


----------



## D-EJ915

aww <3


----------



## Rick

Alex-D33 said:


> Going to be a dad the first week of June  hell ya!!!
> 
> it's a little Girl & her name is Marissa
> nice cute name .



Congratulations!! That's awesome.

I like pizza.


----------



## D-EJ915

PLEASURE IN PAAAAIIIINNN


----------



## Alex-D33

rg7420user said:


> Congratulations!! That's awesome.
> 
> I like pizza.



   

thanks ..me too love the pizza with extra cheese & sauce


----------



## Alex-D33

PLUS de fromage et de piment avec une bonne dose d'olive noir ses absolument tous !!! 

Yes it's all in French ..lol


----------



## D-EJ915

pizza is pretty good


----------



## D-EJ915

OMELETTE DU FROMAGE!!!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

D-EJ915 said:


> OMELETTE DU FROMAGE!!!!!



  

hey cool , you know some french


----------



## Firebeard

Pizza? Who's up for a Pizza and beer run!?


----------



## Alex-D33

Firebeard said:


> Pizza? Who's up for a Pizza and beer run!?



Count me in ...there's only one problem  I live about 95553333553 miles from you home town 

cheers anyways


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah if you teach me something with the ¸ in it I can type it in lol, like Français.


----------



## Naren

Alex-D33 said:


> i dig the new york style the most



Maybe me too. Maybe.



Alex-D33 said:


> Pumpkin pie is the bomb..
> 
> and lemon pie hummmm soooo gooood



 I'm a pumpkin pie maniac! And lemon pie is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not a big lemon fan


----------



## Naren

You will be.


----------



## D-EJ915

nope


----------



## Naren

Yep


----------



## D-EJ915

banana!


----------



## Naren

Bananas are tasty. Especially cold bananas on cold cereal and... Banana strawberry peach smoothies.


----------



## g3rmanium

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

I just HAD to get back on and see there's no solaris version of [email protected]  I can probably get the linux version to work half-assedly but meh, I dunno


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> morning



G'night.


----------



## Alpo

Guten morgen, mein führer.


----------



## Naren

I'm your "führer"?


----------



## D-EJ915

Du bist mein Führer? Nein!

yeah


----------



## XEN

Führer means leader or guide, so I guess that means Chris is ours.

Heil, Chris!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Du bist mein Führer? Nein!
> 
> yeah



"Nein" AND "Yeah"?!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Oh, Alpo's in love.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Who you in love with? Is it Helga? or Susie? or even... Jack??


----------



## D-EJ915

Du liest homoerotische Geschichte jeden Tag.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Du liest homoerotische Geschichte jeden Tag.



&#12362;&#21069;&#12387;&#12390;&#21516;&#24615;&#24859;&#32773;&#12384;&#12424;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12525;&#12522;&#12467;&#12531;&#12384;&#12369;&#12384;&#12392;&#24605;&#12387;&#12383;&#12369;&#12393;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Ich habe kein Deutsch gesprochen als ich im Schule war.


probably wrong somewhere but whatever, lol


----------



## Naren

&#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12427;&#12363;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#12431;&#12363;&#12435;&#12397;&#12540;



Alpo said:


>



Dancin' cuz you're in love?


----------



## D-EJ915

Ich mag Jungfrauen


----------



## Naren

&#12414;&#12384;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#12431;&#12363;&#12435;&#12397;&#12540;&#12290;&#33521;&#35486;&#12391;&#21899;&#12428;&#12400;&#65311;


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> &#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12427;&#12363;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#12431;&#12363;&#12435;&#12397;&#12540;
> 
> 
> 
> Dancin' cuz you're in love?


"It is not heated at all what you say"



Die jünger die mädchen sind, die frischer ihre "wunde" ist.

trying to come up with this shit is impossible


----------



## XEN

Vous savez ce qui m'ennui? C'est que Eric n'a pas du utiliser un dictionnaire pour taper son Japonais. Merde.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> "It is not heated at all what you say"
> 
> 
> 
> Die jünger die mädchen sind, die frischer ihre "wunde" ist.
> 
> trying to come up with this shit is impossible



I said "I have no idea what the fuck you're saying." How the hell did the auto-translator get "heated"?


----------



## D-EJ915

Du bist mein Führer nicht! Du bist ein Fagnozzle.


----------



## D-EJ915

urklvt said:


> Vous savez ce qui m'ennui? C'est que Eric n'a pas du utiliser un dictionnaire pour taper son Japonais. Merde.


hey man, I haven't spoken or thought about german in like 4 years, pretty good for me I think  plus it's 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## Alpo

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I said "I have no idea what the fuck you're saying." How the hell did the auto-translator get "heated"?


it's what infoseek japan translation came up with


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> it's what infoseek japan translation came up with



Did you put any of my other things in there? Like the one I said a while back: 

&#12362;&#21069;&#12387;&#12390;&#21516;&#24615;&#24859;&#32773;&#12384;&#12424;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12525;&#12522;&#12467;&#12531;&#12384;&#12369;&#12384;&#12392;&#24605;&#12387;&#12383;&#12369;&#12393;&#12397;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;

I'm wondering what nonsense it would come up for that.


----------



## D-EJ915

Eric pöbelt Junge an.


----------



## D-EJ915

"When you were only homosexual &#12384;&#12424;&#12397; ... Lolita complex, I thought"


----------



## XEN

D-EJ915 said:


> hey man, I haven't spoken or thought about german in like 4 years, pretty good for me I think  plus it's 4:30 in the morning.


You're doing awesome! I live in Germany and I'm not even bothering! Army life FTW!!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> "When you were only homosexual &#12384;&#12424;&#12397; ... Lolita complex, I thought"



That's pretty jumbled up. It completely misunderstood the first part. I'm suprised it understood "Lolita Complex," though...


----------



## D-EJ915

Eric saugte sein Steife.


lol wtf


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> That's pretty jumbled up. It completely misunderstood the first part. I'm suprised it understood "Lolita Complex," though...


well it was made by programmers 

ever watched "Battle Programmer Shirase?"


----------



## D-EJ915

urklvt said:


> You're doing awesome! I live in Germany and I'm not even bothering! Army life FTW!!!


being lazy FTW!!


----------



## Naren

Jeff&#12399;&#29483;&#22899;&#12398;&#12501;&#12455;&#12483;&#12481;&#12364;&#12354;&#12427;&#12425;&#12375;&#12356;&#12394;&#12540;



D-EJ915 said:


> well it was made by programmers
> 
> ever watched "Battle Programmer Shirase?"



Nope. Is that an animation?


----------



## XEN

Eric meurde su manubrio???? wow!!! Como lo hace?????


----------



## Naren

&#20309;&#12391;&#20474;&#12398;&#21517;&#21069;&#12399;&#12371;&#12435;&#12394;&#12395;&#20986;&#12390;&#12435;&#12384;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65311;


----------



## XEN

D-EJ915 said:


> being lazy FTW!!


hehe
I just bought a shirt from Thinkgeek that says, "i never finish anyth"


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Jeff&#12399;&#29483;&#22899;&#12398;&#12501;&#12455;&#12483;&#12481;&#12364;&#12354;&#12427;&#12425;&#12375;&#12356;&#12394;&#12540;
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Is that an animation?


yeah it is, it so describes my life though 


"We seem to have fetch of a cat woman in Jeff"

calling me frisky or something? some people I know have called me "fox kitty" before  don't ask why though


----------



## Alpo

I'm hungry... again.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah it is, it so describes my life though


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> being lazy FTW!!


&#24608;&#24816;&#12394;FTW&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;!!

it gave me that lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


>


lol you def must not have watched it, it's funny


----------



## XEN

Alpo said:


> I'm hungry... again.


Here you go man:


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> I'm hungry... again.


you are hungry for the puçais!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> &#24608;&#24816;&#12394;FTW&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;!!
> 
> it gave me that lol



It's grammatically incorrect and makes absolutely no sense. But, that's probably partially because the English you fed it is grammatically incorrect and is technically internet slang that those things can't understand.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> It's grammatically incorrect and makes absolutely no sense. But, that's probably partially because the English you fed it is grammatically incorrect and is technically internet slang that those things can't understand.


lol really...


----------



## D-EJ915

I like how we had a whole page of sex related insults in foreign languages though


----------



## D-EJ915

aside from me not having a clothing air dryer in my room I'd say my profile pic is pretty accurate  except I sleep on the top bunk


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I like how we had a whole page of sex related insults in foreign languages though



I didn't look up yourself, but you probably have no idea what I was saying. The one thing you looked up and came out as nonsense really meant, "So, you're a homosexual then...? And I thought you just had a lolita complex." and the other one said "It looks like Jeff has a fetish for animated cat-women."



D-EJ915 said:


> lol really...



Pump it back in there. It means something like this "Being a lazy FTW, it is."


----------



## D-EJ915

it came out the same way I stuck it in lol which is the funny part


----------



## D-EJ915

young girls are sexy and I love them very much, I wish to make them sex slaves with a variety of animal ears

&#33509;&#12356;&#22899;&#12398;&#23376;&#12399;&#12475;&#12463;&#12471;&#12540;&#12391;&#12377;&#12289;&#12381;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#31169;&#12399;&#12392;&#12390;&#12418;&#24444;&#12425;&#12434;&#24859;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12392;&#12289;&#31169;&#12364;&#24444;&#12425;&#12434;&#12356;&#12429;&#12356;&#12429;&#12394;&#21205;&#29289;&#12398;&#32819;&#12398;&#24615;&#12398;&#22900;&#38583;&#12395;&#12377;&#12427;&#12383;&#12417;&#12395;&#39000;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;


----------



## Alpo

urklvt said:


> Here you go man:


----------



## D-EJ915

&#22899;&#12434;&#12489;&#12531;&#12392;&#25171;&#12388;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12289;&#31169;&#12398;&#36942;&#21435;&#12398;&#26178;&#38291;&#12391;&#12399;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;


----------



## D-EJ915

I stuck that back in and got

It is not time of my past to defeat a woman in large quantities


----------



## D-EJ915

which rules 

I put in "banging sluts is not my past time" or something like that


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> &#22899;&#12434;&#12489;&#12531;&#12392;&#25171;&#12388;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12289;&#31169;&#12398;&#36942;&#21435;&#12398;&#26178;&#38291;&#12391;&#12399;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;



"The thing of hitting a women is not the time of my past."

What the hell...?


----------



## D-EJ915

&#31169;&#12399;&#12289;&#24444;&#12425;&#12395;&#36939;&#21629;&#12398;&#38596;&#40335;&#24179;&#25163;&#25171;&#12385;&#12434;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## Naren

"I gave them a rooster spanking of fate"?

Where the hell do you get these bizarre ideas?


----------



## D-EJ915

I put in "I gave them the cock slap of doom"

I figured it would put rooster in there


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I put in "I gave them the cock slap of doom"
> 
> I figured it would put rooster in there



You have to realize that while in English we compare the male genitalia to a male rooster, in other languages, they might compare it to something completely different.


----------



## D-EJ915

&#31169;&#12399;&#12289;&#26469;&#19990;&#32000;&#12395;&#12381;&#12398;&#22770;&#26149;&#23142;&#12434;&#21481;&#12365;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> You have to realize that while in English we compare the male genitalia to a male rooster, in other languages, they might compare it to something completely different.


yeah I know, but still, it came out great  "the rooster spanking of fate"


----------



## Naren

"I hit that prostitute in the next century"?

That doesn't really make sense either. Talking about time travel?


----------



## D-EJ915

&#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah I know, but still, it came out great  "the rooster spanking of fate"



 That's what it means.  And people wonder why I always rag on online machine translation.


----------



## D-EJ915

it was supposed to say "into" that one was surprisingly close though  considering I only put in "ho" and it translated that as prostitute


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> That's what it means.  And people wonder why I always rag on online machine translation.


I love them because they give me good laughs sometimes


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> &#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;!



There is very little likelihood that a machine translator could get something so basic wrong, but I remember putting the Japanese for "how are you?" ("genki desu ka") into an online translator and it came out with, "Is it energy?" I laughed quite a bit after that. People always told me that "even if that translation is really messed up, I can still understand basically what it's about." Yeah? Even with something as wrong as "Is it energy?" when the person is asking "How are you?"



D-EJ915 said:


> it was supposed to say "into" that one was surprisingly close though  considering I only put in "ho" and it translated that as prostitute



Yeah. That one was the most accurate one you've done so far and it was actually pretty much grammatically correct, but it made no sense (unless it was in a movie where a guy was talking about his time travelling experiences).


----------



## D-EJ915

"is it energy" 

oyasuminasai

just to be sure XD


----------



## D-EJ915

&#24444;&#12364;&#30561;&#30496;&#12398;&#22303;&#22320;&#12395;&#24464;&#12293;&#12395;&#31227;&#34892;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12472;&#12455;&#12501;&#12399;&#12456;&#12522;&#12483;&#12463;&#12395;&#25163;&#12434;&#25391;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;


----------



## Naren

Goin' to bed?


----------



## XEN

Engrish FTW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah *waves*

gute nacht


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> &#24444;&#12364;&#30561;&#30496;&#12398;&#22303;&#22320;&#12395;&#24464;&#12293;&#12395;&#31227;&#34892;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12472;&#12455;&#12501;&#12399;&#12456;&#12522;&#12483;&#12463;&#12395;&#25163;&#12434;&#25391;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;



"He slowly transported to the land of sleep. Jeff waved to Eric."



urklvt said:


> Engrish FTW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

PAIN OF 1000 CENTURIES!


----------



## Naren

LOVE OF 200 CONCUBINES!


----------



## D-EJ915

&#12456;&#12522;&#12483;&#12463;&#12364;&#12418;&#12358;&#19968;&#24230;&#12487;&#12540;&#12514;&#12531;&#12434;&#12388;&#12388;&#12356;&#12383;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#24444;&#12398;&#33144;&#12399;&#24444;&#12398;&#22238;&#12426;&#12395;&#12381;&#12428;&#12425;&#12395;&#33510;&#24745;&#12434;&#24341;&#12365;&#36215;&#12371;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#30496;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;jeff&#20197;&#22806;&#12398;&#12354;&#12387;&#12383;&#20154;&#12293;&#12395;&#38750;&#24120;&#12395;&#33510;&#12375;&#12416;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434;&#12522;&#12522;&#12540;&#12473;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#36890;&#30693;&#12434;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> LOVE OF 200 CONCUBINES!


SHAVER OF 10,000 PUBES!


----------



## XEN

Naren said:


>


 
Well, sort of.  

I used to love the shirt slogans the French would come up with, like 'Surf Montana' or other stuff like that. engrish.com cracks me up. I love literal translation humor.

* 

Btw, Schlaf gut, freund!


----------



## D-EJ915

Ich werde gut schlafen weil deine Tochter sind hier mit mir.


----------



## Naren

urklvt said:


> Well, sort of.
> 
> I used to love the shirt slogans the French would come up with, like 'Surf Montana' or other stuff like that. engrish.com cracks me up. I love literal translation humor.
> 
> *
> 
> Btw, Schlaf gut, freund!



I was going to start an entire thread about this. Not Engrish, but about a specific thing near my house. When you live in Japan, most Engrish doesn't strike you as funny anymore. It still strikes you as weird, just not humorous. But there is this building near my house that really excites my imagination.

From the Japanese, I can gather that it's a privately-owned chiropractic clinic, but in front of the building, on the glass window is a picture of two purple outstretched human hands with the text "Human Pit." And the first time I saw that, I imagined some kind of tourist trap in the mountains where tourists would get sucked into an underground cavern where a huge pit could be found that was filled with the dead corpses of humans, as well as hordes of living humans on the verge of death. If it were a movie, it'd be called, "Human Pit." 

So, I laugh every time I pass that building. What were they thinking? 

I wonder if I go in there whether there will be a creepy man who will say, "Welcome to the human pit." and laugh maniacally.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Any thoughts, Mr. Alpo?


----------



## XEN

D-EJ915 said:


> Ich werde gut schlafen weil deine Tochter sind hier mit mir.


 
Ich habe keine Tochter!!! Die Mädels sind meinen Brüder!!! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## XEN

The Human Pit.... wow. I would think they have a fascination with armpits and you go there to have them shaved for you or massaged or something. ew. hehe


----------



## Naren

Actually, I would think more of the normal meaning of "pit."


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Engrish FTW!!!



Hell yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Ich werde gut schlafen weil deine Tochter sind hier mit mir.



Not bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

What?


----------



## XEN

Yeah, 2 Es here! What??? Was willst du??????? hehe


----------



## Naren

&#12371;&#12398;&#39340;&#40575;&#12383;&#12428;&#65281;


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Any thoughts, Mr. Alpo?



Uhhhhhh... like, no.


----------



## Naren

Okay...


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi!


----------



## g3rmanium

My


----------



## g3rmanium

Name


----------



## g3rmanium

Is


----------



## g3rmanium

*What?*


----------



## AngelVivaldi

...so uhm i have this rash.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## AngelVivaldi

You think thats bad.. you should have seen MY reaction when I saw where it spread to! hahahaha jk


----------



## Pauly

BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!! BUKKAKE BOMB!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Bukkake tsunami!


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> &#12371;&#12398;&#39340;&#40575;&#12383;&#12428;&#65281;


"This Fool"


----------



## AngelVivaldi

What do you call a dog with no hind legs and balls of METAL...


sparky!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

glogg


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

B?


----------



## g3rmanium

B%


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fazz?


----------



## g3rmanium

?zzuF


----------



## g3rmanium

?zzaF


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E!


----------



## g3rmanium

9400!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## johnw

Lots of posts!!!!! Almost 1/10 of the way there


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

lal


----------



## g3rmanium

lalz


----------



## g3rmanium

lalzzZ


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

and I lol at this one, look at the last login


----------



## ohio_eric

Should we start a betting pool on when this thread hits 100k?


----------



## Buzz762

oh snap, I went out on a date last night.

Things went well.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, vagina?


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Naren

Not too much longer till we hit 10%.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Nope, not much at all sir.


----------



## Naren

Only 600 more FUCKING POSTS!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Ha! Small change, my friend, small change.


----------



## Naren

Maybe... and maybe... maybe I'm going insane...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

At this point, if you're not sure, you probably are.


----------



## Naren

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yes, Naren, Yes.

I think it's the monkeys that did it in for me.


----------



## Naren

These monkeys?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

NOOOOOOOOOOO, NOT FUCKING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111









AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGHGUDYGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~~~!!!!!!JL:LJ11onehundredeleventhousandonehundredeleven


----------



## D-EJ915

banana monkeys?


----------



## Naren

No. Spider monkeys.


----------



## D-EJ915

anal funkies?


----------



## Naren

... no...


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTMASTER SCRUGE!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

... no...


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm moving shit on my computer right now, lots of shit


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Is it running crappily?

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

not really...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Well, wouldn't it with all of that crap in it?


----------



## Naren

Very good point, Nick m'boy.


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Naren

yes?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm just reorganizing in preparation for my new computer. I already have 1 hard drive I don't need.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just remembered that moving morrowind folders takes longer than downloading the internet with a 14.4k modem.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I just remembered that moving morrowind folders takes longer than downloading the internet with a 14.4k modem.



Why would you want to move Morrowind folders?


----------



## Satan

10k
My contribution.


----------



## Naren

Satan said:


> 10k
> My contribution.



We're still not at 10k yet, yo.


----------



## Satan

Naren said:


> We're still not at 10k yet, yo.


You will be soon. Then I have a surprize for you all.


----------



## Naren

Satan said:


> You will be soon. Then I have a surprize for you all.



You reveal that you're actually gay!?


----------



## Satan

Naren said:


> You reveal that you're actually gay!?


real smooth


----------



## Naren

You know it. Smooth like a strawberry smoothie.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

huh? That's intriguing.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

No, not really.


----------



## Alpo

Oh, okay.


----------



## Naren

Whaddya mean "Oh, okay"?


----------



## Alpo

By "Oh, okay" I mean "Oh, okay."


----------



## Naren

But what does that MEAN? And what does it mean... to you?

[action=Naren]places one leg over the other and thinks contemplatively, while Aleksi leans back in the patient's chair.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

I'm scared...


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi guys!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium

V!


----------



## g3rmanium

M!


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ö!


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

a!


----------



## g3rmanium

w!


----------



## g3rmanium

b!


----------



## Naren

Q!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo, mark my words! I will have my revenge on you! Mark my words!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Q!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Yeah, *FUCKING* q!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Alpo, mark my words! I will have my revenge on you! Mark my words!



[action=Alpo]marks Naren's words.[/action]


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, *FUCKING* q!



Dude, what is up with you and Q!? I try to understand it! I try to deal with it! But this is getting ridiculous!  No more fucking Q!



Alpo said:


> [action=Alpo]marks Naren's words.[/action]



Thank you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Dude, what is up with you and Q!? I try to understand it! I try to deal with it! But this is getting ridiculous!  No more fucking Q!



Ok.


----------



## Naren

Now L on the other hand... that's a completely different story. You can knock yourself out with L if you want to.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Now L on the other hand... that's a completely different story. You can knock yourself out with L if you want to.



And even M...


----------



## Naren

Oh, yeah. I'm actually quite a big fan of M.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

M!


----------



## g3rmanium

!M


----------



## g3rmanium

"M"


----------



## g3rmanium

?M?


----------



## g3rmanium

**M**


----------



## g3rmanium

..M..


----------



## g3rmanium

--M--


----------



## g3rmanium

;M;


----------



## g3rmanium

.M.


----------



## g3rmanium

,M,


----------



## g3rmanium

-M-


----------



## g3rmanium

'M'


----------



## g3rmanium

9500!


----------



## Alpo

Fo shnizzle.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mark. A

Touch my tulip!


----------



## Mark. A

NOW


----------



## Alpo

OK!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck diff eq


----------



## Alpo

Yeah! Fuck hell crap!


----------



## D-EJ915

ughuuu

cya guys later


----------



## Pauly

Beef curtains.


----------



## Alpo

Mmmmm... Curtains...


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alex-D33

Donne moi ta main pour me torcher les Fesses !!!!
le matin est arrive par chez nous !!!!! 

watatatow est le pire programe a al T.V in Quebec .Fuck it way up there....lol


----------



## Alpo

Ooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I have to go now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Forever?


----------



## Alex-D33

One of thees days I'm going to cut you in little pieces 
( OLD PINK FLOYD ....BLABLABLA )


----------



## Alpo

Morning glory.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla!


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

V$


----------



## g3rmanium

L;


----------



## g3rmanium

s?


----------



## g3rmanium

öff?


----------



## g3rmanium

fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

moo/moo


----------



## Naren

Blah blah blah blah blah is my FAVORITE OLD Pink Floyd song!


----------



## g3rmanium

fuzz/fuzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Octavers r t3h pwn.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't like fuzzes or Octavers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Then you must die, my friend.


----------



## XEN

Baßß, baßß, ich brauche baßß.


----------



## g3rmanium

C -


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Baßß, baßß, ich brauche baßß.



Jeder braucht mehr Bass!


----------



## XEN

Stimmt!!!

Octavers FTW!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

g3rmanium said:


> Then you must die, my friend.



They suck. Fuzzes emulate a ripped speaker. And octavers are pitch shifters that have no real talent and are lazy.  Just kidding.

Compressor/Sustainers are where it's at though.


----------



## XEN

NegaTiveXero said:


> They suck. Fuzzes emulate a ripped speaker. And octavers are pitch shifters that have no real talent and are lazy.


Lazy and talentless... sounds like they're perfect for me!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Dude, like you need an octaver.  You tune your S to E and F#.


----------



## XEN

NegaTiveXero said:


> Dude, like you need an octaver.  You tune your S to E and F#.


I don't actually want anyone to HEAR me play. You need to FEEL my music!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

your music touches me. so i feel it hahahaha


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Makes sense.


----------



## XEN

NegaTiveXero said:


> Makes sense.


In all honesty I would only apply an octaver sparingly to one of my higher tuned guitars. I have used it to simulate a bass when I didn't have one available. Right now I'm not using any effects anyway.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I've tried using an octaver for that application, but to me, only a real bass will work.

All I have for effects are:
Digitech Compressor/Sustainer
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive (to boost my 5150's lead channel and to have so some low gain jazzier/bluesier stuff on my clean channel
Boss CH-1 Super Chorus
Behringer NR100 Noise Reducer


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Stimmt!!!
> 
> Octavers FTW!



Genau. Octavers


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> They suck. Fuzzes emulate a ripped speaker. And octavers are pitch shifters that have no real talent and are lazy.  Just kidding.



Not all sounds we hear daily are nice. And that's exactly where fuzzes come in!  

As for octavers, a full-wave rectifier sounds different from a pitch shifter. And that's exactly what I want to hear.



NegaTiveXero said:


> Compressor/Sustainers are where it's at though.



OMFG I must have overlooked something!


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> They suck. Fuzzes emulate a ripped speaker.
> And octavers are pitch shifters that have no real talent and are lazy.
> Just kidding.


Not all sounds we hear daily are nice. And that's exactly where fuzzes
come in!  As for octavers, a full-wave rectifier sounds different
from a pitch shifter. And that's exactly what I want to hear.


NegaTiveXero said:


> Compressor/Sustainers are where it's at
> though.


OMFG I must have overlooked something!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wow, I double-posted this. How lame.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

well, now we know what you overlooked.

I have a Compressor/Sustainer for sale.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!!!!!

Quite.


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> I have a Compressor/Sustainer for sale.



I have more than enough pedals!


----------



## D-EJ915

feeling


----------



## g3rmanium

pedals?


----------



## g3rmanium

p!


----------



## g3rmanium

!p


----------



## g3rmanium

,p


----------



## g3rmanium

p,


----------



## g3rmanium

G3


----------



## g3rmanium

3G


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

V!


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

>><<


----------



## g3rmanium

//\\


----------



## g3rmanium

moo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah!


----------



## D-EJ915

good sex


----------



## Alpo

Poop.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Loop.


----------



## Alpo

Group.


----------



## D-EJ915

soup


----------



## g3rmanium

You all learn fast.


----------



## D-EJ915

IT IS TIME

for my "COCK SCIENCE" test


----------



## AngelVivaldi




----------



## AngelVivaldi




----------



## AngelVivaldi




----------



## AngelVivaldi

ONCE UPON A TIME-


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Whenever I'm having a bad day- thsi picture brightens up my day.


----------



## Seedawakener

There was no good reason to close that anchorman thread....


----------



## Desecrated

even more evening


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Seedawakener said:


> There was no good reason to close that anchorman thread....



We'll survive somehow.


----------



## D-EJ915

AngelVivaldi said:


> ONCE UPON A TIME-


wow, the pants


----------



## Naren

Damn, those pants are insane...


----------



## D-EJ915

scary part is, you can't see a bulge


----------



## Naren




----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> scary part is, you can't see a bulge


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> scary part is, you can't see a bulge



The scary part is...that you were looking for one............


----------



## D-EJ915

NegaTiveXero said:


> The scary part is...that you were looking for one............


I thought they were women at first 


not really...


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> The scary part is...that you were looking for one............



Double


----------



## D-EJ915

naren likes men with hot daughters


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> naren likes men with hot daughters



Only if they share their daughters with me.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Only if they share their daughters with me.


umm...I'd rather not share a girl with her dad, that's weird dude


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> umm...I'd rather not share a girl with her dad, that's weird dude



 Is it now?! Is it really??

...


----------



## D-EJ915

i dunno you tell me


----------



## Naren

I dunno. I was just spewing nonsense. Never really thought about it in detail...


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh


I just ate a cinnamon danish <3


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Damn, those pants are insane...



I want a pair for stage pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

I ate so fucking much today, gotta go anorexia diet tomorrow :/


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

No, not really.

I wish I had a cinnamon danish.  I think I'm gonna cry...


----------



## HotRodded7321

kachowwww!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Kachowww? Vandol vin cor'dier vyeeeee to?


----------



## HotRodded7321

i don't know what that says, but when I say it out loud...it sounds REALLY cool.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

HotRodded7321 said:


> i don't know what that says, but when I say it out loud...it sounds REALLY cool.



What? You don't speak Zinvilese? So, you just knew the word "kachowwww" and no other words, eh...?


----------



## HotRodded7321

actually, my gf's 2 year old was watching Cars the other day, lol...


----------



## Naren

I... I don't see the connection...


----------



## HotRodded7321

that red car says that shit when he's racing, lol...the lightning bolt sticker shines and.....ah fuck it, nevermind!


----------



## Alpo

Damn thursday.


----------



## Naren

HotRodded7321 said:


> that red car says that shit when he's racing, lol...the lightning bolt sticker shines and.....ah fuck it, nevermind!



So, he speaks Zinvilese then...


----------



## HotRodded7321

i guess...in english is more like saying "BAM!"  it's just a sound to us. what's it mean, anyways?


----------



## Naren

It means "Demons from hell have been unleashed upon this existence."


----------



## Alpo

Okay.


----------



## Naren

You didn't know that? Geez. What's wrong with you, Alpo?


----------



## Alpo

My Zinvilese is really weak.


----------



## Naren

Probably haven't studied it since junior high.


----------



## Alpo

I've been meaning to, but I just haven't had time.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> It means "Demons from hell have been unleashed upon this existence."



That would be amazing.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I've been meaning to, but I just haven't had time.



I kinda had to study it, y'know? for my job 'n' shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Captain N'Tenille.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

BECAUSE I WANT TO! THAT'S WHY!!


----------



## Alpo

Okie.


----------



## Naren

Dokie.


----------



## jarrydn

Oh, hi guys D:


----------



## Naren

Hello there.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Naren

Oi. nani yatten da yo.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;

What are you giving me that face for? Never seen anyone type in a language other than English before?


----------



## Alpo

"Don't you think? it is to act playfully, -"


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> "Don't you think? it is to act playfully, -"



What's that?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What's that?



&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> &#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;



&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12390;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;&#65281;&#12362;&#21069;&#12364;&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12390;&#12427;&#12384;&#12429;&#12358;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## Alpo

&#31169;&#12398;&#12474;&#12508;&#12531;&#12399;&#12363;&#12394;&#12426;&#22823;&#12365;&#12356;&#12290;&#31169;&#12399;&#31169;&#12398;&#21449;&#12398;&#12513;&#12525;&#12531;&#12395;&#21512;&#12358;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;&#12290;


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> &#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;



I assume you put that in an auto-translator and it came up with that nonsense ""Don't you think? it is to act playfully, -" Machine translations suck no matter what you do, but it really can't understand things unless they are phrased in the most textbook-proper polite formal way. What I said means something like "Stop fucking around!" (not "Don't you think? it is to act playfully, -" Where did it get the the "Don't you think?" by the way? ).

I phrased it in normal slang as &#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12424;&#65281; but I guess if you wanted to make it so the machine translator could understand it to some degree I would have to rewrite it as &#23452;&#12375;&#12369;&#12428;&#12400;&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12394;&#12356;&#12391;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#12289;&#26086;&#37027;&#27096;&#12290;


----------



## Alpo

That didn't help much.

"If it may please do not act playfully, the master."


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> &#31169;&#12398;&#12474;&#12508;&#12531;&#12399;&#12363;&#12394;&#12426;&#22823;&#12365;&#12356;&#12290;&#31169;&#12399;&#31169;&#12398;&#21449;&#12398;&#12513;&#12525;&#12531;&#12395;&#21512;&#12358;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;&#12290;



And this is pure nonsense. "My pants are quite big. I can match them to my [very rare word that refers to a part of a tree] 'melon.""



Alpo said:


> That didn't help much.
> 
> "If it may please do not act playfully, the master."



Hm. I wrote it in the most easily understandable way. I wrote it like "If it alright with you, I would appreciate it if you would please stop fucking around, master."


----------



## Alpo

It's supposed to be: "My pants are stupendously large. I can fit a melon in my crotch."


----------



## Naren

I see where part of the problem comes from.

Crotch
-noun
7. the area of a tree at which a main branch joins the trunk.

The auto-translator misunderstood that part.  It also took the "fit in" part and thought it meant something like to "combine" or "fit together."


----------



## Alpo

You're just angry because the translator could do your job better than you.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You're just angry because the translator could do your job better than you.



Then how come you couldn't understand what the hell I was saying? 

Try this out and see if you can find out even remotely what the text is talking about (very very easy to understand in Japanese. Should be easy to understand in English too if properly translated ):

&#31169;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#30007;&#12398;&#20889;&#30495;&#12434;&#19977;&#33865;&#12289;&#35211;&#12383;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;
&#12288;&#19968;&#33865;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#30007;&#12398;&#12289;&#24188;&#24180;&#26178;&#20195;&#12289;&#12392;&#12391;&#12418;&#35328;&#12358;&#12409;&#12365;&#12391;&#12354;&#12429;&#12358;&#12363;&#12289;&#21313;&#27507;&#21069;&#24460;&#12363;&#12392;&#25512;&#23450;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#38915;&#12398;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12364;&#22823;&#21218;&#12398;&#22899;&#12398;&#12402;&#12392;&#12395;&#21462;&#12426;&#12363;&#12371;&#12414;&#12428;&#12289;&#65288;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12398;&#22985;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#22969;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12363;&#12425;&#12289;&#24467;&#22985;&#22969;&#65288;&#12356;&#12392;&#12371;&#65289;&#12383;&#12385;&#12363;&#12392;&#24819;&#20687;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#65289;&#24237;&#22290;&#12398;&#27744;&#12398;&#12411;&#12392;&#12426;&#12395;&#12289;&#33618;&#12356;&#32286;&#12398;&#34996;&#65288;&#12399;&#12363;&#12414;&#65289;&#12434;&#12399;&#12356;&#12390;&#31435;&#12385;&#12289;&#39318;&#12434;&#19977;&#21313;&#24230;&#12411;&#12393;&#24038;&#12395;&#20670;&#12369;&#12289;&#37276;&#12367;&#31505;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#37276;&#12367;&#65311;&#12288;&#12369;&#12428;&#12393;&#12418;&#12289;&#37389;&#12356;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65288;&#12388;&#12414;&#12426;&#12289;&#32654;&#37276;&#12394;&#12393;&#12395;&#38306;&#24515;&#12434;&#25345;&#12383;&#12396;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65289;&#12399;&#12289;&#38754;&#30333;&#12367;&#12418;&#20309;&#12392;&#12418;&#28961;&#12356;&#12424;&#12358;&#12394;&#38996;&#12434;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;
&#12300;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#22346;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12397;&#12301;
&#12288;&#12392;&#12356;&#12356;&#21152;&#28187;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#36766;&#12434;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12418;&#12289;&#12414;&#12435;&#12374;&#12425;&#31354;&#65288;&#12363;&#12425;&#65289;&#12362;&#19990;&#36766;&#12395;&#32862;&#12360;&#12394;&#12356;&#12367;&#12425;&#12356;&#12398;&#12289;&#35586;&#65288;&#12356;&#65289;&#12431;&#12400;&#36890;&#20439;&#12398;&#12300;&#21487;&#24859;&#12425;&#12375;&#12373;&#12301;&#12415;&#12383;&#12356;&#12394;&#24433;&#12418;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12398;&#31505;&#38996;&#12395;&#28961;&#12356;&#12431;&#12369;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12384;&#12364;&#12289;&#12375;&#12363;&#12375;&#12289;&#12356;&#12373;&#12373;&#12363;&#12391;&#12418;&#12289;&#32654;&#37276;&#12395;&#23601;&#12356;&#12390;&#12398;&#35347;&#32244;&#12434;&#32076;&#12390;&#26469;&#12383;&#12402;&#12392;&#12394;&#12425;&#12289;&#12402;&#12392;&#12417;&#35211;&#12390;&#12377;&#12368;&#12289;
&#12300;&#12394;&#12435;&#12390;&#12289;&#12356;&#12420;&#12394;&#23376;&#20379;&#12384;&#12301;


----------



## Alpo

You seem insecure. Is it because the machine is a superior translator?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You seem insecure. Is it because the machine is a superior translator?



The machine is a god.


----------



## Alpo

Enough of this bollocks. How's it hanging?


----------



## Naren

It's hanging pretty well. My job status is changing next Monday (promotion, I guess you could call it). So now at my desk at work, I have: a TV, a VCR, a playstation 2, two computers (both high-spec, but one that is specifically designed for games with high demands), and other various things.


----------



## Makelele

I'm eating some burritos I just made. Burritos are good.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> It's hanging pretty well. My job status is changing next Monday (promotion, I guess you could call it). So now at my desk at work, I have: a TV, a VCR, a playstation 2, two computers (both high-spec, but one that is specifically designed for games with high demands), and other various things.



Nice! I haven't even touched a VCR in ages.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Nice! I haven't even touched a VCR in ages.



Neither have I. When I first got it, I asked the other guys I worked for why I had it and they were like, " I dunno. Maybe you'll need it." I use the PS2 every now and then (and thus use the TV with the same frequency -- for using the PS2). I use the one computer ALL the time and I just got the second computer today, but I'll probably end up using it a lot - just not as much as the first one.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe they'll give you some weird motivational videos from the 80's to watch.


----------



## Naren

I doubt it, but that'd be cool.


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes it would.


----------



## Naren

Indeed.


----------



## Alpo

That is correct.


----------



## Naren

You are once again correct.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> Then how come you couldn't understand what the hell I was saying?
> 
> Try this out and see if you can find out even remotely what the text is talking about (very very easy to understand in Japanese. Should be easy to understand in English too if properly translated ):
> 
> &#31169;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#30007;&#12398;&#20889;&#30495;&#12434;&#19977;&#33865;&#12289;&#35211;&#12383;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;
> &#12288;&#19968;&#33865;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#30007;&#12398;&#12289;&#24188;&#24180;&#26178;&#20195;&#12289;&#12392;&#12391;&#12418;&#35328;&#12358;&#12409;&#12365;&#12391;&#12354;&#12429;&#12358;&#12363;&#12289;&#21313;&#27507;&#21069;&#24460;&#12363;&#12392;&#25512;&#23450;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#38915;&#12398;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12364;&#22823;&#21218;&#12398;&#22899;&#12398;&#12402;&#12392;&#12395;&#21462;&#12426;&#12363;&#12371;&#12414;&#12428;&#12289;&#65288;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12398;&#22985;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#22969;&#12383;&#12385;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12363;&#12425;&#12289;&#24467;&#22985;&#22969;&#65288;&#12356;&#12392;&#12371;&#65289;&#12383;&#12385;&#12363;&#12392;&#24819;&#20687;&#12373;&#12428;&#12427;&#65289;&#24237;&#22290;&#12398;&#27744;&#12398;&#12411;&#12392;&#12426;&#12395;&#12289;&#33618;&#12356;&#32286;&#12398;&#34996;&#65288;&#12399;&#12363;&#12414;&#65289;&#12434;&#12399;&#12356;&#12390;&#31435;&#12385;&#12289;&#39318;&#12434;&#19977;&#21313;&#24230;&#12411;&#12393;&#24038;&#12395;&#20670;&#12369;&#12289;&#37276;&#12367;&#31505;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#20889;&#30495;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#37276;&#12367;&#65311;&#12288;&#12369;&#12428;&#12393;&#12418;&#12289;&#37389;&#12356;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65288;&#12388;&#12414;&#12426;&#12289;&#32654;&#37276;&#12394;&#12393;&#12395;&#38306;&#24515;&#12434;&#25345;&#12383;&#12396;&#20154;&#12383;&#12385;&#65289;&#12399;&#12289;&#38754;&#30333;&#12367;&#12418;&#20309;&#12392;&#12418;&#28961;&#12356;&#12424;&#12358;&#12394;&#38996;&#12434;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;
> &#12300;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#22346;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12397;&#12301;
> &#12288;&#12392;&#12356;&#12356;&#21152;&#28187;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#36766;&#12434;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12418;&#12289;&#12414;&#12435;&#12374;&#12425;&#31354;&#65288;&#12363;&#12425;&#65289;&#12362;&#19990;&#36766;&#12395;&#32862;&#12360;&#12394;&#12356;&#12367;&#12425;&#12356;&#12398;&#12289;&#35586;&#65288;&#12356;&#65289;&#12431;&#12400;&#36890;&#20439;&#12398;&#12300;&#21487;&#24859;&#12425;&#12375;&#12373;&#12301;&#12415;&#12383;&#12356;&#12394;&#24433;&#12418;&#12381;&#12398;&#23376;&#20379;&#12398;&#31505;&#38996;&#12395;&#28961;&#12356;&#12431;&#12369;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12384;&#12364;&#12289;&#12375;&#12363;&#12375;&#12289;&#12356;&#12373;&#12373;&#12363;&#12391;&#12418;&#12289;&#32654;&#37276;&#12395;&#23601;&#12356;&#12390;&#12398;&#35347;&#32244;&#12434;&#32076;&#12390;&#26469;&#12383;&#12402;&#12392;&#12394;&#12425;&#12289;&#12402;&#12392;&#12417;&#35211;&#12390;&#12377;&#12368;&#12289;
> &#12300;&#12394;&#12435;&#12390;&#12289;&#12356;&#12420;&#12394;&#23376;&#20379;&#12384;&#12301;



I'm guessing it has to do with midget prostitutes in clown costumes whipping each other.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You are once again correct.



You know what, Eric? You're absolutely right.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Yes, of course.


----------



## Cancer

Cancer's Babe of the Day:






Thank God she doesn't look like Gene...


----------



## Alpo

Who?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Alpo said:


> Who?



Your mom.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

low, but funny


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh baby


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm guessing it has to do with midget prostitutes in clown costumes whipping each other.



In fact, the exerpt from the novel that I posted is the most famous novel ever written about midget prostitutes in clown costumes whipping each other.


----------



## D-EJ915

some banana§§


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Yo


----------



## Alpo

How's Japan?


----------



## Naren

Nice and cool. Maybe about 18-20C right now. For the first time in several months, I've been able to leave my coat at home and walk around with short sleeves.  Had some katsu curry for lunch that was pretty good.  I love katsu curry.


----------



## Alpo

Cool.


----------



## Naren

Yes. Nice and cool.


----------



## Makelele

I walk in short sleeves when it's 12-15C over here.


----------



## Alpo

I don't. It's still too cold. When it's 18-3428 degrees, then I wear T-shirts. When it's above 3428 degrees I might take the shirt off.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> I walk in short sleeves when it's 12-15C over here.



Oh yeah? I walk in short sleeves when it's 5-10C over here.


----------



## Makelele

Outside and without a jacket?


Well, now it's time for some burritos.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Outside and without a jacket?
> 
> 
> Well, now it's time for some burritos.



Thaz right.

In fact, in the US in the winter time, even when it's -22C outside, I'd run in shorts and a short sleeve shirt to get something out of my car.


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> In fact, in the US in the winter time, even when it's -22C outside, I'd run in shorts and a short sleeve shirt to get something out of my car.



Duh. I do that too, but being outside in -22C for longer than a minute or two isn't exactly pleasant.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Duh. I do that too, but being outside in -22C for longer than a minute or two isn't exactly pleasant.



No... it isn't....

How's Finland right now?


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> No... it isn't....
> 
> How's Finland right now?



10 degrees and sunny right now. The temperature will probably rise to about 15 in the afternoon, so it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> 10 degrees and sunny right now. The temperature will probably rise to about 15 in the afternoon, so it's a beautiful day.



It's about 20 degrees and sunny here right now. It went up to about 24 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Alpo

Saapuu... Taka-taka-taka-taka-taka-takatalvi!

It'll probably be cold as a dead girls buttocks again soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

..E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

..E


----------



## g3rmanium

--E--


----------



## g3rmanium

--E


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## Naren

Your obsession with me again?


----------



## g3rmanium

O NOES!


----------



## Alpo

Poodles.


----------



## Naren

Poodles, eh?


----------



## Buzz762

Oodles and oodles of poodles eating noodles.


----------



## Alpo

I really should put some pants on.


----------



## Naren

I know. You're grossing everyone out.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, my unit _is_ grotesquely huge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Poodles, eh?



E, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah, my unit _is_ grotesquely huge.



Post proof or die.


----------



## Buzz762

No, do not post proof. No one wants to see that.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Post proof or die.



I would, but it is so huge your head would explode out of sheer amazement.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I would, but it is so huge your head would explode out of sheer amazement.



Post proof or die!


----------



## Alpo

Yes, rather.


----------



## Naren

I told you it was  ...


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

network theory test


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yesyes?


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> What the fuck is going on here?



Everyday when the knife in my back starts to twinge n' turn,
My eyes are catching fire and my heart starts to burn.
A foot away from you is like a bit closer to heaven,
Then again it's like being needled 24/7


----------



## Alpo

You forgot the "YYYYYOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!111111!!!!!!!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I hate it when someone else's work makes me late with mine


----------



## Nik

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I hate it when someone else's work makes me late with mine



word.


----------



## Buzz762

I got into an argument with an animal rights activist at school.

There was a flyer on the wall that said something about boycotting canadian seafood with NOTHING else about why. The attatched picture was of a man with a hook killing a seal. I said something about wanting to eat some seal right about now and she got all pissed off at me.

I don't see what someone killing a seal for the pelts has to do with boycotting all Canadian sea food. It's rediculous.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That salmon you eat might have been friends with the seal, obviously.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You forgot the "YYYYYOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!111111!!!!!!!"



Dammit, you're right!!  Next time I'll be sure to remember.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Dammit, you're right!!  Next time I'll be sure to remember.



I hope so. I really do.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I hope so. I really do.



I will engrave your words in my heart so that I do not forget. Amen.


----------



## Alpo

So, isn't it a bit late to be posting on teh intrarwebs?


----------



## Buzz762

T3h interwebs are always awake.


----------



## Naren

Yes, 'tis. I was reading a novel up until about 10-15 minutes ago and just finished the chapter, started doing the preperations for sleep, and I believe I will be getting to bed in about 5 minutes (at almost exactly 3am).


----------



## Alpo

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Sleep tight, don't let teh b3dbugz byte.


----------



## Naren

Night. 

[action=Naren]goes to sleep. [/action]


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## D-EJ915

soilwork


----------



## Drew

You guys haven't even hit 10k yet. What the hell.


----------



## D-EJ915

Drew said:


> You guys haven't even hit 10k yet. What the hell.


yeah...but if you haven't posted over 100 times you can't say shit


----------



## D-EJ915

almost 20% of hte posts are mine btw

1924 with this post


----------



## Alpo

ur lyke crazi n shit

There's nothing good on tv. I'm about as bored as a kite in an Action Man convention.


----------



## D-EJ915

there's never anything good on tv, lol


----------



## Drew

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah...but if you haven't posted over 100 times you can't say shit



Dude, I've posted twice as much in the entire rest of the forum as all of you guys have put together here. I think I'm entitled to say my peice.


----------



## D-EJ915

Drew said:


> Dude, I've posted twice as much in the entire rest of the forum as all of you guys have put together here. I think I'm entitled to say my peice.


maybe if you learn to spell piece correctly


----------



## Drew

D-EJ915 said:


> maybe if you learn to spell piece correctly



 Touche.' You win this round, sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

Drew said:


> Touche.' You win this round, sir.


 Touché? ¶:


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

OI oi oi!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahahâ!

you guys notice the a is the one with the over part whereas I never write it that way...although g is the correct one, lol, I also make my 2s with the curvy loop in them :3 my 2s are pretty <3 ¶:


----------



## technomancer

Croatoan


----------



## technomancer

time


----------



## technomancer

to


----------



## technomancer

kill


----------



## technomancer

a few


----------



## technomancer

minutes


----------



## technomancer

posting


----------



## technomancer

to this


----------



## technomancer

thread


----------



## technomancer

I must


----------



## technomancer

be far


----------



## technomancer

more


----------



## technomancer

bored


----------



## technomancer

than


----------



## technomancer

I thought


----------



## technomancer

to be


----------



## technomancer

spending


----------



## technomancer

the time


----------



## technomancer

to do


----------



## technomancer

all of


----------



## technomancer

this


----------



## technomancer

pointless


----------



## technomancer

posting to


----------



## technomancer

this thread


----------



## technomancer

and I leave you with the thought of flying monkeys which we should have an emoticon for

we've got  but no flying monkeys...


----------



## johnw

wow, lot's of posts technomancer

is that legal? lol


----------



## B Lopez

Quick question-

How much would you guys pay for a used Peavey XXX 4x12 straight cab?

Im not buying one, I just cant get rid of mine for a reasonable price.


----------



## D-EJ915

java ftl


----------



## Buzz762

pants ftl


----------



## D-EJ915

pantsu ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm bored so I'm gonna bump this okay???? :3


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for bumping!


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus!


----------



## D-EJ915

I wonder when zimbloth is gonna come in and be a douche about bumping this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

"your posting makes me cry" 

more like his gear shitting makes me want to punch his face in


----------



## D-EJ915

YEAHHHH!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

9805!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLLERCAUST!


----------



## D-EJ915

3019. Nile - [Annihilation Of The Wicked #07] Lashed To The Slave Stick


----------



## D-EJ915

slave stick...the cock?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I think so...


----------



## D-EJ915

corpsefucker 900015


----------



## D-EJ915

CORPSE DEFILATION!


is that a word lol


----------



## D-EJ915

the slave stick ov d00m


----------



## D-EJ915

that pink stripe alexi is pretty killer


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd get a custom of it if I had like...$3k


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh 3k!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I need Contest Ideas


----------



## D-EJ915

by Kevan


----------



## D-EJ915

who the hell is Laren? lol


----------



## D-EJ915

he/she's the thread starter of a thread at the bottom

9 15 2005 damn lol


----------



## D-EJ915

last login oct 06


----------



## D-EJ915

this song got really good all of a sudden


----------



## D-EJ915

at like 2:36


----------



## D-EJ915

way better than before


----------



## D-EJ915

slasher whip ov d00m


----------



## D-EJ915

yessssir


----------



## Alpo

Yes, quite.


----------



## D-EJ915

I still haven't finished this coke...


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya alexi (aleksi)


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmmmmyeah


I want the computer to be here


----------



## D-EJ915

BE HERE NOWWWW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

3021. Nile - [Annihilation Of The Wicked #09] Annihilation Of The Wicked

there was a shitty song in between this and the last one so I skipped that POS


----------



## D-EJ915

8 more to 40


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for new pages, you know


----------



## D-EJ915

this one kind of reminds me of an 80s song or something in the intro, it sounds badass though


----------



## D-EJ915

at like 8-50 seconds then it starts to kick in \m/


----------



## Alpo

Okie.


----------



## D-EJ915

this song rules


----------



## D-EJ915

3021. Nile - [Annihilation Of The Wicked #09] Annihilation Of The Wicked

listen to it


----------



## D-EJ915

yay 1 more


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## D-EJ915

yay we have passed it! aha!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

it appears so


----------



## Alpo

Sho does.


----------



## D-EJ915

YESSIRREEEE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm 35 more to the next page


----------



## D-EJ915

gahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

about that...


----------



## Alpo

I changed my avatar...


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, you have a rooster


----------



## Alpo

It's teh red rooster.

Saatanan kukko! (Satan's cock)


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## D-EJ915

we have satan on here, and now satan's cock


----------



## Alpo

We sure does.


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed


----------



## Alpo

It's 10am.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## Naren

Only about a hundred more to 10k.


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## Alpo

Hi Johann!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ä?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi Johann!!



Hi Johann!!


----------



## g3rmanium

M;


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hi, Eric!!!



Hello, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

L--


----------



## g3rmanium

--L


----------



## g3rmanium

L;;


----------



## g3rmanium

Y><


----------



## Alpo

Another boring saturday.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Boobies!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

WHERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bored


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## D-EJ915

ummmm


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## Alex-D33

Drinking a nice cold Budweiser at the moment ...Canadian time is 4:00 pm .


----------



## Alex-D33

Need to get past the 200 post mark today !!!

IN ORDER TO BE COOL ...LOLOLOL


----------



## Alex-D33

Oops will I make it .....Yessssss of course ...


----------



## D-EJ915

not in this thread you won't


----------



## Karl Hungus

Spastic Ink.


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## Buzz762

Ellerby: Go fuck yourself.
Dignam: I'm tired from fucking your wife.
Ellerby: How is your mother?
Dignam: Good, she's tired from fucking my father.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Hey guys, how you do?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!E!!!!!!!!!!!!!E!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

9900!


----------



## D-EJ915

put new thermal paste on my CPU GPU and vid card memory, woot

also cleaned out the blanket of dust


----------



## Naren

Seems Germanium is obsessed with me again.


----------



## Buzz762

I think I just broke up with a girl for an actual reason this time...

I feel proud, but still feel like shit for it at the same time.


I'm long past my partying stage (never had one really, just went straight to being a daddy) and am ready to settle down with someone. She's not anywhere close.


----------



## Alpo

Morning, what's the good word?


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Morning, what's the good word?



Moses spoke to the people, saying:
The priest shall receive the basket from you
and shall set it in front of the altar of the LORD, your God.
Then you shall declare before the Lord, your God,
My father was a wandering Aramean
who went down to Egypt with a small household
and lived there as an alien.
But there he became a nation
great, strong, and numerous.
When the Egyptians maltreated and oppressed us,
imposing hard labor upon us,
we cried to the LORD, the God of our fathers,
and he heard our cry
and saw our affliction, our toil, and our oppression.
He brought us out of Egypt
with his strong hand and outstretched arm,
with terrifying power, with signs and wonders;
and bringing us into this country,
he gave us this land flowing with milk and honey.
Therefore, I have now brought you the firstfruits
of the products of the soil
which you, O LORD, have given me.
And having set them before the Lord, your God,
you shall bow down in his presence. 







I'm a smartass, I know.


----------



## Naren

You're what we call an asshole from where I come from.


----------



## Buzz762

Asshole, smartass, jackass, asshat. Call me what you will, they all involve ass.


[action=Buzz762]is a total ass man.[/action]


----------



## Naren




----------



## Buzz762

Speaking of ass, I'm now able to look at girl's asses without feeling guilty.


----------



## Alpo

Men's asses, the final frontier.


----------



## D-EJ915

bored as hell G'night folks!


----------



## Alpo

Bored as bell.


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> Men's asses, the final frontier.



In that case, I'm not much for traveling.


----------



## Alpo

Me neither...


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.harmony-central.com/Test/wilson/2xT221.jpg


dual monitor setup of the gods, 7680*2400 resolution


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> http://www.harmony-central.com/Test/wilson/2xT221.jpg
> 
> 
> dual monitor setup of the gods, 7680*2400 resolution



I've always wanted a resolution so high that I need to go to the nearest observatory to see what is on the screen.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah it is ridiculous, apparently he has 276 icons on that screen


----------



## D-EJ915

the funny thing is, the full-resolution images from my camera are smaller than that screen


----------



## Alpo

I think that might be bad for your eyes.


----------



## D-EJ915

Depends on what you're looking at I guess.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.harmony-central.com/Test/wilson/two.jpg

apple 30" on the left, the IBM website window is the same size on both, pretty sure the same number of icons too


----------



## Alpo

This reminds me that I need a new monitor. This 6 year old 17" CRT just isn't cutting it anymore. 

I need at least a 20" widescreen with a good selection of ins (component would be great for consoles)


----------



## Buzz762

Think of the porno possibilities with that thing!


----------



## Cancer

porno=awesome


----------



## Desecrated

ba-na-na anime.


----------



## g3rmanium

psyphre said:


> porno=awesome


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Sebastian

looks like this thread is the same ... even after 9927 posts


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Hey, Aleksi.


----------



## Desecrated

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> looks like this thread is the same ... even after 9927 posts



I didnt know that it was suppose to evolve into anything ?


----------



## Naren

I didn't know that either. I thought we were just supposed to put posts about anything in here. At the beginning of the thread, there were a bunch of random cat pics making up several pages. There are also pages upon pages of Germanium just yelling "E!!!! E!!!!! E!!!!!!" over and over and over. That's the kind of thread it is.  It's not supposed to be an award-winning 100,000 page novel that has you gripping your computer screen, trying to find out what happens next.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Hey, Aleksi.


----------



## playstopause

I see that 10k coming.
Feels like it took a century to get there...
Now, multiply that 10k 10 times... We'll all be old men when it's done.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> There are also pages upon pages of Germanium just yelling "E!!!! E!!!!! E!!!!!!" over and over and over.



Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Alpo

Yes... no.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> I see that 10k coming.
> Feels like it took a century to get there...
> Now, multiply that 10k 10 times... We'll all be old men when it's done.



Well we all could post "E!" over and over again!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes... no.



Ok!


----------



## Alpo

OK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Do you have a problem with that?



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

I actually prefer these forum names. "Arguments about Korn" says it all, really.


----------



## Naren

But no one ever argues about Korn in "Off Topic." The "General Music Discussion" forum should be renamed "Arguments about Korn."


----------



## Alpo

Korn sucks!!!!! 





Korn rules!!!!! 





No way!!!!!!!!








Yes way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

metal sucks :S


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> metal sucks :S



Yeah, it does, but not as much as "horrorcore."


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> metal sucks :S



Some of it does, yes.

What is it that you wanted to express, again?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!1


----------



## Naren

You and your consistent obsession with me again.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I think he wants you to have his children.


----------



## Naren

He's seriously scaring me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Next he'll be sending you flowers.


----------



## Buzz762

lol, buttsecks!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Ew, buttsecks with flowers.

Painful stuff.


----------



## Naren

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Next he'll be sending you flowers.



But he doesn't know my address...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> But he doesn't know my address...



Actually I just PM'ed him your address, along with the names and addresses of everyone you know and care about.


----------



## D-EJ915

PMage


----------



## Alpo

Wazzaaaa, E-Dawg!


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Actually I just PM'ed him your address, along with the names and addresses of everyone you know and care about.



Right.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm....


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!!


----------



## Cancer

mine


----------



## Alpo

hmm....


----------



## Desecrated

Dont you think I look cute in this hat !


----------



## Cancer

Here we go, here goes Speed Racer, he's a demon on wheels.


----------



## g3rmanium

moo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Määh!


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> Dont you think I look cute in this hat !



You're not wearing a hat. 

You're not wearing a hat at all!


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## Alpo

10000!!!


Almost...


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

61


----------



## g3rmanium

7!


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

boob


----------



## g3rmanium

9!!!!!!11


----------



## Alpo

10000!! 

DAMN!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

boobie


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG YOU RUINED IT AGAIN!


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt


----------



## NegaTiveXero

WE MADE IT PAST 10%!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I wasn't going for 10000, I didn't even notice until now. I just felt like throwing in a boob.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> I wasn't going for 10000, I didn't even notice until now. I just felt like throwing in a boob.



Thank you for throwing in a boob.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww I missed it  oh well


----------



## Nik

1/10 of the way there


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi OI!


----------



## Nik

g3rmanium said:


> Oi oi OI!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Buzz762




----------



## D-EJ915

way to go cockface


----------



## Alpo

The nice post man just came to my door, and I gave him money and he gave me John Milton's Paradise Lost.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Snake Doctor




----------



## Alpo

This just in: go to hell!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z!


----------



## Naren

So, yeah.


----------



## Alpo

Hi Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

I had an 8 hour insanely boring orientation/meeting thing, since I got promoted. My brain is fried now (and whenever they said "seishain no kata nomi," I just tuned out and didn't listen ). And, from now on, I have boring 1 hour meetings once a week...

Wah...

So, yeah, hello, Aleksi Laiho and Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Alpo

My name isn't Laiho.  My name isn't Laiho at all!!


----------



## Naren

!! But... but the man... in black... told me... he TOLD ME!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

You should have answered "E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: R!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

R§§3


----------



## g3rmanium

R!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Naren

Wouldn't it be J considering your name is Johann?


----------



## Alpo

Those guys have been out to get me ever since I uncovered a horrible, terrifying conspiracy involving the... OH NO!! They're outside my house! You must spread the word about my terrible discovery, Eric! I fear that when you read this I will be no more. The truth is out there, Eric! The people must know about this!


----------



## Naren

I already told everybody about it. 








They didn't care.


----------



## Alpo

Oh, well.

Just got some new CD's in the mail.

Mr. Big - Lean Into It 
Yngwie - Trilogy (best artwork EVER!)
Twin Peaks soundtrack


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## Naren

You're just furthering my impression of you, Alpo, that you only like power metal and other such high pitched singer bands.


----------



## nitelightboy

What's wrong with bands where it sounds like the singer is having is balls crushed in a vise?


----------



## Ror3h

OO ARR CANTONA


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You're just furthering my impression of you, Alpo, that you only like power metal and other such high pitched singer bands.


----------



## Naren

You know it's true... how nice.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Wouldn't it be J considering your name is Johann?



Would you care if I did?


----------



## Alpo

I hate you, Naren.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> What's wrong with bands where it sounds like the singer is having is balls crushed in a vise?



Is that anything like balls being crushed in a *vice*?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Alpo said:


> I hate you, Naren.



YOU WILL FUCKING LOVE HIM WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!!


----------



## Alpo

VICEWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolololOLOLolOLO



NegaTiveXero said:


> YOU WILL FUCKING LOVE HIM WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!!



Physically? No thanks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

METAL BUCETATION!


----------



## g3rmanium

Metal = t3h pwn.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Alpo said:


> VICEWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolololOLOLolOLO
> 
> INDEED!
> 
> Physically? No thanks.



No, just a loving mentality will suffice.


----------



## nitelightboy

NegaTiveXero said:


> Is that anything like balls being crushed in a *vice*?



Yeah stfu!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Don't make me cut you.


----------



## nitelightboy

I ain't skeered.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

W!!!


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

ughh


----------



## Alpo

AGGGHHHHHHHH!!!111111!!!!!!11

Damn boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

YESSS


----------



## Alpo

NNNOOOOOO!!

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

argh!!


----------



## Naren

NegaTiveXero said:


> YOU WILL FUCKING LOVE HIM WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!!



He will.


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww


----------



## Naren

Eww.


----------



## D-EJ915

j0 m0mm4


----------



## Naren

Joe D4dd13


----------



## Alpo

Smokin'!


----------



## D-EJ915

tablet!


----------



## Sebastian

boring... bored.... doorbell


----------



## Alpo

Cowbell.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrooww


----------



## Alpo

Grrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwl


----------



## D-EJ915

TIEM TO GO TO N3TW0R|< 7H30RY


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Grrrroooooooooowwwwwwwwwl



http://koti.mbnet.fi/nikinmaa/Makelele - growl.mp3

muhahaha


----------



## Alpo

There's no time to listen! My name is Earl is on tv soon!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## D-EJ915

buurp


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

in network theory


----------



## Alpo

Pants in network theory?


----------



## D-EJ915

most people are wearing them, yeah


----------



## Alpo

I'm not.


----------



## g3rmanium

Never?


----------



## g3rmanium

How about a little shameless advertising for a totally worthless site (even made by yours truly)?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh yeah, the game is called Soldat and totally pwns you n00bs.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm in computer science and managed to get my gamepad to function as my mouse, wewt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

g3rmanium said:


> Oh yeah, the game is called Soldat and totally pwns you n00bs.



That game looks totally fucking awesome and I'm downloading it now.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

ah good to be back after so long away even if it's just drop'n in to say Hi. so what mischief did I miss while off enjoying my first term at uni


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Naren

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen.


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it mân


----------



## Naren

Yes, I do.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Naren

I'm guessing you got one of those then, Plays-to-pause (is that your native American name?).


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Naren

Bmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hal


----------



## Naren

Hal, I don't have to take your bullshit no more, y'hear?


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That game looks totally fucking awesome and I'm downloading it now.



Great. I hope you like it.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed


----------



## Naren

night


----------



## Alpo

Morning"#¤%&/


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofo?


----------



## Alpo

Nuttin' much. Just chillin', dawg.


----------



## Naren

Yeh? No shi'...


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Indeed?!


----------



## Alpo

Quite.


----------



## Naren

You are assuredly a man of much wisdom.


----------



## Adamh1331

Virgin Pussy
This type is getting rarer each day. Recognized by conservative clothes, good manners, and a marked distaste for dirty jokes and porno movies. Can be very loving if you promise marriage, but will cause you more problems as you go along. Frustration level is high as Virgin Pussy tends to want to stay that way for some unknown reason.

Advantages: Risk of disease is very low, will offer a very tight "fit" if it gives in, sometimes open to new experience, will often offer "other" services if Virginity is to be maintained.

Disadvantages: Usually will not give in until marriage, will cause discomfort upon use, not very imaginative, not usually into using birth control which can cause "accidents", can only be used once. Usually not worth it unless you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

X!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!X


----------



## g3rmanium

!X


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You are assuredly a man of much wisdom.



That me am.


----------



## Adamh1331




----------



## Adamh1331




----------



## Naren

'n' stuff.


----------



## Alpo

'n' gruff.


----------



## Naren

'n' buff.


----------



## Alpo

'n' fluff.


----------



## Naren

'n' muff.


----------



## Alpo

'n' duff


----------



## Naren

with puffs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Naren

the flue


----------



## g3rmanium

The blablablablablabla.


----------



## g3rmanium

Revised Kay Fuzz Tone schematic FTW!


----------



## Naren

the blablablablabla?


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Adamh1331




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> the blablablablabla?



E-xactly!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

'


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Nasty. You should be ashamed of yourself, germanium.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

It's a hell of a way to go.


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fazz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fizz!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Alpo said:


> Pants.



I would like to extend to you an invitation, to the pants party.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fxzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Got pics?


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


>


----------



## Alpo

NegaTiveXero said:


> I would like to extend to you an invitation, to the pants party.



I do not wear pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

gyahahaha!


----------



## Naren

Mwahaha?


----------



## D-EJ915

zuahahahaha!


----------



## Adamh1331




----------



## Buzz762

20 days until I'm 20.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Buzz762 said:


> 20 days until I'm 20.



Dude, I'm older than you! I thought you were like 50 or something.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Alpo

Guyanaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0n?


----------



## Naren

Wow. Posting REAAAAAAAALLY slowed down. In the last 9 hours, there have only been 7 new posts in this thread.  Bastards...


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Pretty much nothin'. There ain't been nuttin' but 7 new posts in deh last 9 hours, boy. Whatchu gotsta say 'bout dat, eh!?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno ganstahhh


----------



## Naren

Wow. That's, uh, "nerdy."


----------



## D-EJ915

http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---cake-1

a motherfucking cake song


----------



## Naren

That put a smile on my face.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol it should man


----------



## Shikaru

D-EJ915 said:


> http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---cake-1
> 
> a motherfucking cake song



+Rep for you D-EJ, got a good larf out of me!


----------



## D-EJ915

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!1111


----------



## g3rmanium

E11111!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

what's with the E anyway?


----------



## Naren

He's obsessed with me.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> what's with the E anyway?



It's the "perfect overdrive"!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> He's obsessed with me.



Oh no.


----------



## Alpo

Morning. I'm still not wearing any pants.


----------



## Shikaru

It's morning here and I've not been to bed yet


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi, Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

&#12362;&#12540;&#12356;&#12289;&#12520;&#12540;&#12495;&#12493;


----------



## Makelele

I'm listening to some newish Anathema song I downloaded from their website. It rules.

http://www.anathema.ws/


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Alpo

Angry, angry owl.


----------



## Naren

Yarly the owl, eh?


----------



## Makelele

I'm gonna go eat some kebab now.


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had some kebab. I could really go for a pizza with kebab, bacon, some other type of meat and some Aura-cheese.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Aura-cheese.





That shit doesn't belong in a pizza.


----------



## Naren

Pizza would be awesome.  But it's so insanely expensive.


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> That shit doesn't belong in a pizza.



 Cancelled!

It is the cheese of the gods.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

By the taste of my mouth this morning I think I had a garlic bread and cheese pizza last night on my way home. But I don't remember fuck all!


----------



## Naren

Got pretty drunk, I assume.


----------



## Alpo

I wish I was drunk now.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Naren said:


> Got pretty drunk, I assume.



Correct, sir. Regretted it slightly when I had to get up at 8 for work


----------



## Shikaru

Alpo said:


> I wish I was drunk now.



I am drunk right now, sort of. I was drinking last night and seeing as I haven't gone to sleep it's only just starting to wear off. Never been drunk at 10am before


----------



## Makelele

That was some good kebab.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Shikaru said:


> I am drunk right now, sort of. I was drinking last night and seeing as I haven't gone to sleep it's only just starting to wear off. Never been drunk at 10am before



That's a great feeling! God damn, as soon as the staff canteen opens at half past I'm going to get the biggest plate of pure grease you've ever seen


----------



## Shikaru

I wouldn't mind a chippy at the moment, but I'm not sure that's the best thing to be having for breakfast 

Maybe for lunch though...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I wish I was drunk now.



Then get drunk.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Shikaru said:


> I wouldn't mind a chippy at the moment, but I'm not sure that's the best thing to be having for breakfast
> 
> Maybe for lunch though...



mmmm. 5 minutes to go. I'm gunna get sausage, eggs, beans, bacons, and anything else I can lay my hands on!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

damn I hate having a cold


----------



## Shikaru

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> mmmm. 5 minutes to go. I'm gunna get sausage, eggs, beans, bacons, and anything else I can lay my hands on!



Damn, that sounds good. I could go for a fry up actually, but I'm too lazy to go out and buy shit for one, so I'll just eat cheerios I think.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> mmmm. 5 minutes to go. I'm gunna get sausage, eggs, beans, bacons, and anything else I can lay my hands on!



Mm, that sounds good. Well, except for the beans.


----------



## g3rmanium

Got beans?


----------



## Naren

Nope. Not much a fan of beans.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Then get drunk.



Then I'd have to get up, walk a kilometer and a half or so to the nearest Alko and buy a bottle of booze. Or just crack open one of the bottles of red wine I got for christmas. The only problem with that is I hate red wine.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Then I'd have to get up, walk a kilometer and a half or so to the nearest Alko and buy a bottle of booze. Or just crack open one of the bottles of red wine I got for christmas. The only problem with that is I hate red wine.



Isn't alcohol tragically expensive in Finland?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Then I'd have to get up, walk a kilometer and a half or so to the nearest Alko and buy a bottle of booze. Or just crack open one of the bottles of red wine I got for christmas. The only problem with that is I hate red wine.



Then don't complain.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Isn't alcohol tragically expensive in Finland?



Yes. But it doesn't bother me, I don't drink that much.



Naren said:


> Then don't complain.



Shut yer gob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes. But it doesn't bother me, I don't drink that much.




E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

"!E


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

you like pants?


----------



## Alpo

No. I don't wear pants.


----------



## Naren

As in... you wear shorts instead of pants? or... you walk around naked from the waist down, breaking many Finnish laws regarding indecent exposure?


----------



## Alpo

That information is classified.


----------



## g3rmanium

Finland has laws?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> That information is classified.



Like E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## nitelightboy

Am I the only one that's not insane on this site??


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Am I the only one that's not insane on this site??



Define "insane."


----------



## Alpo

blblblblblblblblblblbl

I guess taht wud bii inzein!!


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, I am. That makes me feel better. Usually I'm the whack job


----------



## Alpo

Pants½!


----------



## g3rmanium

PANTS!


----------



## g3rmanium

!PANTS


----------



## NegaTiveXero

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah, I am. That makes me feel better. Usually I'm the whack job



We don't care what you do in the privacy of your home....with Jason.


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!!!!!PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

NegaTiveXero said:


> We don't care what you do in the privacy of your home....with Jason.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## Alpo

Ironmonger.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Cheesemonger.


----------



## nitelightboy

Cheeseburger??


----------



## nitelightboy

In paradise


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Cheeseburger??



I can has cheezburger?


----------



## NegaTiveXero

OH NOEZ iTz TEH CHEZ!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Waht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Waht?



http://www.icanhascheezburger.com/2007/01/11/i-can-has-cheezburger/

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=1555414&highlight=cheezburger


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Waht?



Wah'd.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> http://www.icanhascheezburger.com/2007/01/11/i-can-has-cheezburger/
> 
> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?t=1555414&highlight=cheezburger



A link to Harmony-Central!?!?!? REPORTED!!!

By the way, I find the name "Harmony-Central" somewhat unfitting. I wonder why...


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Harmony-Central sounds like it should be a rap group


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> By the way, I find the name "Harmony-Central" somewhat unfitting. I wonder why...



Shhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

V!


----------



## g3rmanium

!V


----------



## g3rmanium

!!V


----------



## g3rmanium

V!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!V


----------



## g3rmanium

V!!!!


----------



## Naren

panties


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

lingerie


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Nik

Well, I'm off to my MATLAB class


----------



## Alpo

Put some damn pants on!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> guh



fuh


----------



## Alpo

snuh


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> snuh



snuh


----------



## Leon

10% in about 4 months.

so, it'll take about 36 months to complete the thread. that's 3 years


----------



## g3rmanium

Leon said:


> 10% in about 4 months.
> 
> so, it'll take about 36 months to complete the thread. that's 3 years



Well, everybody could just post "E" for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

E like E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

10300!


----------



## noodles

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Shikaru

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

guh, LSD work to do


----------



## Tester




----------



## D-EJ915

dude yo uhave no idea about LSD, spent like 5 hours working on it today...although that's not actually that long


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## playstopause

What's up?

No, but i mean "what's up?"


----------



## Nik




----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you


----------



## noodles




----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## B Lopez

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25968

sup shameless take a look at my thread post?

n2m


----------



## D-EJ915

blahhahah!


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmm


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

come again?


----------



## B Lopez

D-EJ915 said:


> come again?



 Did you not understand?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25968

sup shameless take a look at my thread post?

n2m


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf you cumdumpster?


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

DETHKLOK YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## Naren

woah, dude. You crazy.


----------



## D-EJ915

DUDE JEW KNOW IT BITCH!


----------



## Alpo

Hello. I'm new here. Where is your toilet located?


----------



## D-EJ915

outside


----------



## Alpo

Yngwie's tone on Trilogy is orgasmic. True story.


----------



## D-EJ915

rice rockets


----------



## Alpo

They sure be.


----------



## D-EJ915

SHARE MY SACRIFICE!


----------



## Naren

I'd rather not. It really is YOUR sacrifice, after all.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Naren

Do ya dig?


----------



## Snake Doctor

Donuts anyone?


----------



## Naren

Sure. I could go for some donuts right now.


----------



## Alpo

Me too. 

Donuts!
In the morning!
Donuts!
All day long!


----------



## Naren

I haven't had donuts in months... maybe even years!!


----------



## Alpo

Really?


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Naren

Yeah... 



....



...


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Alpo

Fo shnizzle.


----------



## Makelele

If i want to get from Finland to New York, I should drive from Finland to France and then swim over the Atlantic. That's great.


----------



## g3rmanium

noodles said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...



Not bad, noodles, not bad!


----------



## g3rmanium

Shikaru said:


> E?



You got it, man!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> SHARE MY SACRIFICE!



SHARE YOUR ORIFICE!


----------



## Alpo

Pants. I'm hungry.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> SHARE YOUR ORIFICE!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

How's Finland today, Aleksi m'boy? Any good death metal going on your neighborhood?


----------



## Alpo

There's a kickass DM band playing on my neighbour's roof right now. 

It's pretty nice, sun is shining and it's not too cold. It is windy, though.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> There's a kickass DM band playing on my neighbour's roof right now.
> 
> It's pretty nice, sun is shining and it's not too cold. It is windy, though.



Sweet.  I hope nobody calls the cops and cancels the concert.

or does that not usually happen in the land of Finland?


----------



## Alpo

In Finland we have this thing called "dödöbändit soittaa katolla milloin haluaa että turpa kii jos ei miellytä!" So nobody calls the cops.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> In Finland we have this thing called "dödöbändit soittaa katolla milloin haluaa että turpa kii jos ei miellytä!" So nobody calls the cops.



We have the same in Germany.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> In Finland we have this thing called "dödöbändit soittaa katolla milloin haluaa että turpa kii jos ei miellytä!" So nobody calls the cops.



We have the same thing in the US. Although, in the US, it's called: "dödöbändit rexxar soittaa katolla badoon milloin haluaa vyan että turpa kii von jos ei miellytä ti."

In Japan, it's just called &#20313;&#35336;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#35441;


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> In Japan, it's just called &#20313;&#35336;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#35441;



Is it spelt with a high-pitched female voice?


----------



## Alpo

Okie-dokie.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Is it spelt with a high-pitched female voice?



No, no high-pitched female would ever say &#20313;&#35336;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#35441;. That's something a gruff angry and pissed off guy would say. It means something like "none of your business!"


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No, no high-pitched female would ever say &#20313;&#35336;&#12394;&#12362;&#19990;&#35441;. That's something a gruff angry and pissed off guy would say. It means something like "none of your business!"



Like E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111e


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!1


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

NO PANTS!!!!


----------



## Alpo

True.


----------



## Naren

NUDE!! COMPLETELY NAKED!! NO PANTS! NO SHIRT! NO NOTHING!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hawt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!E


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

R!


----------



## Alpo

Vile.


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!!!!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, R!


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!1111


----------



## g3rmanium

e&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;e


----------



## g3rmanium

Ee&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEeee


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEe1!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEee%!$1"


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEE111!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEE!e


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE12"


----------



## g3rmanium

10400!


----------



## D-EJ915

omggg!!!!! the hege project is almost done....


----------



## Naren

THE HEGE PROJECT!? THE AMAZING AMAZING "HEEEEEGEEEE" PROJECT!??!?! 

Yeah... that's what I thought...


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha

we had to design a circuit to take inputs and output on an LED display.


----------



## Naren

Sounds boring.


----------



## Alpo

Sounds intersting telm e moore!!_:

Fo sho.

tahts interstinf telm e moore!!"!

I have no idea what I was trying to say.


----------



## g3rmanium

Maybe you were trying to say "E"?


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants!


----------



## g3rmanium

!Pants


----------



## g3rmanium

!!Pants


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z!


----------



## Alpo

iPants.


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

programming this thing is so gay


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah definitely gay


----------



## D-EJ915

UGHHHH


----------



## Shawn




----------



## D-EJ915

and I have to finish it tomorrow :/


----------



## Naren

Aye, 'Tis gay, young D-EJ915.

'Tis gay, young D-EJ915.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do.


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## Naren

dig it, yo


----------



## D-EJ915

YO YO YO!!!


----------



## Naren

and a q to the z to the triple v.


----------



## D-EJ915

ASSIGN THE PACKAGE PINS OMFG!!!!!


----------



## Naren

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! I WON'T BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!!!!!

CREATE TEH PROGRAM FILE!!!!


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

I KNOWWW MAN I'M TRIPPIN OUTTT!!!!


----------



## Naren

IT'S FRIGGIN' INSANE, I'M TELLIN' YA!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

TWO CLIPS OF RANDOM RIFFAGE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!

http://media.putfile.com/random-riffage
http://media.putfile.com/random-riffage-2


----------



## Naren

RIFFAGE HAS TAKEN OVER YOUR MIIIIIIIND!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!!! I couldn't turn it up too loud since it's like 2AM here


----------



## Naren

Maybe I should record some riffage and completely humiliate you.  MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-EJ915

I laugh at that


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you jizz goblin


----------



## Naren

I am a goblin by the way... but not a "jizz" goblin...


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

You like pants a lot, doncha?


----------



## Alpo

No. I hate them. That's why I never wear them.


----------



## Naren

Then why do you always say "pants"? It makes zero sense.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I was bored so I shaved my beard down to a goatee+moustache from my previous uber amish beard


----------



## Naren

I know! You looked super Amish!  Now you look like a crazy gen-xer.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Pants.



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Then why do you always say "pants"? It makes zero sense.



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!Pants


----------



## Naren

jeans


----------



## Sebastian

ho ho ho Merry KRYSMASS


----------



## Naren

KRYSMAS!??!?!?!


----------



## Buzz762

hai2u


----------



## Alpo

I am the great Colossus!


----------



## Desecrated

I´m still sick, sickness sucks


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Alpo

Buh?


----------



## Snake Doctor

WWOOOOOSSSSHHH


----------



## Alpo

Craptastic.


----------



## Buzz762

Pants suck.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Craptastic.



Aw, come on! It wasn't _that_ craptastic.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm the juggernaut bitch. Your weapons cannot harm me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9O7JB9proM


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

No!!


----------



## Desecrated

cowabunga ?


----------



## Naren

No.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... no?


----------



## Adamh1331

ding ding dong ring gading ding ding dong


----------



## Alpo

No... yes?


----------



## Desecrated

maybe


----------



## Alpo

Maybe... not?


----------



## D-EJ915

OH FUCK YES!!!


finally got it to work and submitted it


----------



## Alpo

Oh fuck no?


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck your asshole


----------



## Makelele

Go to the recording studio forum and check out my new finished song, or else...


----------



## Alpo

New unfinished song?


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> New unfinished song?



I finished it. It's in the same thread as the WIP version.


----------



## Alpo

You unfinished it?


----------



## Makelele

I finished it neon yellow.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, neon yellow ftw.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

We're 1/10th of the way there!

Neon yellow rocks, btw.


----------



## Alpo

Great!


----------



## Sebastian

GreatO !!


----------



## Alpo

Ehhhhhhhhhhh... pants.


----------



## Blexican

Shorts.


----------



## Buzz762

Recently an unidentified man was in the hospital
to have his wedding ring removed from his penis.

His mistress found the ring in his pants pocket
and was so angered by this that she
slipped his ring on his penis while he slept.

We don't know which is worse:

1) having your mistress find out you're married.

2) explaining to your wife how your wedding ring got on your penis.

OR

3) having everyone find out your wedding ring fits on your penis.




OMFG it's true
http://www.snopes.com/love/revenge/ring.asp


----------



## Naren

BinaryTox1n said:


> We're 1/10th of the way there!
> 
> Neon yellow rocks, btw.



I always liked neon green rocks myself.


----------



## Alpo

Buzz762 said:


> Recently an unidentified man was in the hospital
> to have his wedding ring removed from his penis.
> 
> His mistress found the ring in his pants pocket
> and was so angered by this that she
> slipped his ring on his penis while he slept.
> 
> We don't know which is worse:
> 
> 1) having your mistress find out you're married.
> 
> 2) explaining to your wife how your wedding ring got on your penis.
> 
> OR
> 
> 3) having everyone find out your wedding ring fits on your penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG it's true
> http://www.snopes.com/love/revenge/ring.asp




What if you get a boner while the ring is on?  Will your personal organ explode? Scary stuff...


----------



## Naren

I don't feel sorry for the guy at all. He got what he deserved.

And, as for getting a boner while the ring is on, I don't think that's possible considering the incredible pain and discomfort the ring would be causing.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe you should try it, Eric. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe you should try it, Eric. What's the worst that could happen?



No ring could fit on there. And I'm assuming that no ring would fit on more guys' privates. You'd probably have to have a pretty small "wang" to get a ring to fit on there (or an insanely big finger). 

If you think you COULD do it, you should try.


----------



## Alpo

Boy, am I hungry.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Boy, am I hungry.



I'll say the same thing I always tell you: "Then eat!!"


----------



## Alpo

I already did. An hour ago...


----------



## Desecrated

eat again


----------



## Makelele

I'll be eating some lasagna soon.


----------



## D-EJ915

that dude must have giant fingers


----------



## Alpo

Or a really small wang.


----------



## D-EJ915

that could be true also...


----------



## Alpo

I haven't seen many guys with GIGANTORB fingers, so it's probably his dingaling.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Alpo

Hmmm... yes... quite.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmm


----------



## Alpo

Yeppers.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Alpo

My cock is angry.


----------



## D-EJ915

ummm yahhhh


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho. Ja, ja!


----------



## D-EJ915

just took a shower, w00t


----------



## Alpo

Yay!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Alpo

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH


----------



## D-EJ915

I just went to eat, I saw 1 person before I entered the food place


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> I'll be eating some lasagna soon.



Hm, haven't had Lasagna for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

Here, check out my new GPS watch in action:


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## g3rmanium

ya rly


----------



## D-EJ915

yepz0rz


----------



## Nik

that's pretty awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANA IN ZANANA!


----------



## D-EJ915

NEW SONG JUNK IS COMIING


----------



## D-EJ915

http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---skip-2-p1


----------



## Alpo

You suck, asshole! Go back to jacking off to 11 year old anime girls with cat ears!


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Alpo

Was that the Randall or the Ashdown?


----------



## D-EJ915

randall


----------



## Alpo

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, I think I might move the mic a bit next time to EQ it better


----------



## Alpo

Yes, you do that.


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed, g'night you guys


----------



## Alpo

Going to bed in the morning? Crazy, I tells ya!


----------



## Sebastian

Blah.....


----------



## Alpo

I can't takes this no mores!


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Blah.....



I only partially agree.

Morning all btw.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I can't takes this no mores!



Pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Nik said:


> that's pretty awesome!



JFTR it's from a Suunto X9i.


----------



## g3rmanium

Now back to our regular program.

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

?E


----------



## g3rmanium

;E;


----------



## Alpo

Pants!


----------



## Desecrated

socks


----------



## Alpo

!stnaP


----------



## Snake Doctor

BANANANANA NA NA NA

MAKE THOSE BODIES SING!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

What this thread needs is a bunch of "E" postings in rapid succession.


----------



## D-EJ915

goofiness


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

EE1111!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> goofiness



woofiness


----------



## g3rmanium

_..--E--..__


----------



## g3rmanium

``E´´


----------



## g3rmanium

"E"


----------



## g3rmanium

?E?


----------



## g3rmanium

!E!


----------



## g3rmanium

>>E<<


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

:;E;:


----------



## g3rmanium

*--E--*


----------



## g3rmanium

'"E"'


----------



## g3rmanium

"'E'"


----------



## g3rmanium

³E³


----------



## g3rmanium

np: I:\Audio\Rock\ZZ Top - Rhythmeen\ZZ Top - Rhythmeen - 09 - My Mind is Gone.ogg


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Fo shizzle.



Hi Aleksi.


----------



## Desecrated

back on the e-train are we ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh hells yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

hEll


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

$E$


----------



## g3rmanium

&E&


----------



## g3rmanium

//E//


----------



## g3rmanium

(( E ))


----------



## g3rmanium

0 E 0


----------



## g3rmanium

\\ E //


----------



## g3rmanium

§ E §


----------



## g3rmanium

" E "


----------



## g3rmanium

!! E !!


----------



## g3rmanium

°° E °°


----------



## g3rmanium

@ E @


----------



## Skeksis

so this is how you people raise your post count eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

| E |


----------



## g3rmanium

Posts in this thread don't count towards the post count, I think.


----------



## g3rmanium

,,E``


----------



## g3rmanium

((( E )))


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

10600!


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Posts in this thread don't count towards the post count, I think.



taht is corect.


----------



## Desecrated

10600 on the 1060 page


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!11!!1!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi!


----------



## Desecrated

io


----------



## Alpo

Bonk!


----------



## D-EJ915

moop


----------



## Alpo

Zap!


----------



## D-EJ915

bop!


----------



## Alpo

Flob!


----------



## D-EJ915

gab!


----------



## Alpo

Knob!


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time?


----------



## technomancer

well


----------



## technomancer

I haven't


----------



## technomancer

posted


----------



## technomancer

in this


----------



## technomancer

thread


----------



## technomancer

for a


----------



## technomancer

while


----------



## technomancer

so I'll


----------



## technomancer

do this


----------



## technomancer

for some


----------



## technomancer

time to


----------



## technomancer

expand


----------



## technomancer

the number


----------



## technomancer

of posts


----------



## technomancer

on this


----------



## technomancer

test thread


----------



## technomancer

I'm also


----------



## technomancer

realizing


----------



## technomancer

that I have


----------



## technomancer

bought way


----------



## technomancer

too much


----------



## technomancer

gear recently


----------



## technomancer

I seem


----------



## technomancer

to have


----------



## technomancer

gone into


----------



## technomancer

a purchasing


----------



## technomancer

frenzy for


----------



## technomancer

a bit


----------



## technomancer

but now


----------



## technomancer

I'm selling


----------



## technomancer

some of


----------



## technomancer

the stuff


----------



## technomancer

I've got


----------



## technomancer

that I'm


----------



## technomancer

not actually


----------



## technomancer

using


----------



## technomancer

fnord


----------



## technomancer

hmmmmmmm


----------



## technomancer

it seems that


----------



## technomancer

posts to


----------



## technomancer

this thread


----------



## technomancer

don't increment


----------



## technomancer

your post


----------



## technomancer

count... interesting


----------



## technomancer

not that it matters


----------



## technomancer

but it is curious


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## D-EJ915

haahahha technomancer have fuN?


----------



## technomancer

hehe yeah I don't remember to post to this often, so I need to really make it count when I do


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

I see how that logic works


----------



## technomancer

just trying to do my part to help hit 100k


----------



## D-EJ915

hahah yeah


----------



## Naren

I'm sleepy... -_-


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG yes...


----------



## Nik

2 exams tomorrow yay


----------



## D-EJ915

next page.....


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

technomancer said:


> just trying to do my part to help hit 100k



We really appreciate that.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to Bassdrive.


----------



## Naren

You listening to E? (In other words, are you listening to ME? Seeing as... I AM E).


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

Morning glory.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You listening to E? (In other words, are you listening to ME? Seeing as... I AM E).



I am listening to Bassdriv*E*, but that's not the same as E.

Now I'm off for a hike. Don't try to stop me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Morning glory.



Hi Aleksi.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, seeing as I AM E.


----------



## Alpo

Hello, everybody!


----------



## Naren

Hello, nobody.


----------



## D-EJ915

I suddenly got the urge to get up and start looking at vintage computers


now I really want an HP-UX box, to set up a web server and to get a cluster going 

GO ÜBER-NERDS!


----------



## Alpo

You all suck.


----------



## D-EJ915

no, I RULE!!!!

I kinda also want an RS/6000


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You all suck.



You suck more than all the vacuum cleaners at Appliance Center.


----------



## D-EJ915

oooooh, naren0wned!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You suck more than all the vacuum cleaners at Appliance Center.



[action=Alpo]realizes that he has just been owned by the Narenator and melts into a green, jelly-like mass.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> [action=Alpo]realizes that he has just been owned by the Narenator and melts into a green, jelly-like mass.[/action]




OMG GUYS

instead of going to sleep, I set up a web page on my server, go to my profile and check it out


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> [action=Alpo]realizes that he has just been owned by the Narenator and melts into a green, jelly-like mass.[/action]



You realized too late, young Aleksi. Mwa ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## D-EJ915

oooh yeah

http://dej915.serveftp.com/

and my friend kim wanted me to do one up for her, so I did  http://dej915.serveftp.com/kim.html

so now I have my COE (engineering) web page...my Angelfire one, and this one! hahahaha...I jacked my angelfire one's layout and stuck it on this one, lol

http://www.coe.uncc.edu/~jdobrya/
www.angelfire.com/gundam/dej915/
http://dej915.serveftp.com/


----------



## Alpo

Wow! You're like some kinda internets wizard kinda guy!


----------



## Naren

You know...? He kinda is... now that you mention it.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

LIEK J00 KN0W IT!


----------



## Alpo

NE1 C WAT DEJ DID THER???1!!1+? LIEK TOATLY AMAIZNIG!=!1101LOLOLOLO

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh I dunno but it makes storing shit online much easier, plus I have no space restrictions (well except for the fact that there's 20gb free, lol)


----------



## Alpo

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Naren

What the hell are YOU talking about, Alpo dog food?!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmm


----------



## Alpo

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Yesyesyesyesy!!!
NONONONONO!!NONON!!NON


What?


----------



## D-EJ915

I want another server lol


----------



## D-EJ915

too bad the upload speed here sucks cock


----------



## Alpo

WHAT!!!!????????!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!! yeah it's limited at 40kb/s up


----------



## Alpo

Like, WTF!!! Tahts no speed for uploading!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You all suck.



NO!!!!!!!!!!! YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah, seeing as I AM E.



You cannot be E because E is infinite. E transcends you.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I are the transcendent!!! Me is FOREVERZZ!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## NegaTiveXero

Rly. Furevr.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You cannot be E because E is infinite. E transcends you.



 Uh, how can I transcend myself? I'm sorry if you don't want to accept that I'm E, but I guess it's just that you've been worshipping E for years and when finally confronted with the true E, you don't want to believe it's true.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## ZeroSignal

What the hell is going on...? 
I'm confooooooooozed...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



You got it.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Uh, how can I transcend myself? I'm sorry if you don't want to accept that I'm E, but I guess it's just that you've been worshipping E for years and when finally confronted with the true E, you don't want to believe it's true.



You cannot be E. I shall post proof or die now.


----------



## g3rmanium

And here's the proof: *E*.


----------



## g3rmanium

||E||


----------



## g3rmanium

\\E//


----------



## g3rmanium

//E\\


----------



## Makelele

What on earth is going on?


----------



## g3rmanium

??E??


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> What on earth is going on?



You don't want to know.


----------



## Makelele

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rNSeCPfAhQI


----------



## g3rmanium

-_E_-


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rNSeCPfAhQI



 Good answer.


----------



## Alpo

No?


----------



## ZeroSignal

EXPLAIN!!!!!!!!!

OR!!!!!!!!!!

don't...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No?



Oh hells yeah?


----------



## Desecrated

no


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh?


----------



## Alpo

Waht?+??+?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh?


----------



## Alpo

Taht is waht im talking about.


----------



## D-EJ915

glue


----------



## ZeroSignal

Anyone want to give me an Ibanez RG7CST?

I'll give you oh, say... a stapler?


----------



## D-EJ915

howabout no....


----------



## technomancer

I just wanted to take a moment to say that replacing interlocking ceiling tiles in the middle of a ceiling to fix water damage is a royal pain in the ass. That is all.


----------



## Rick

I'm converting from Catholicism to narcissism.


----------



## D-EJ915

blah


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to say that replacing interlocking ceiling tiles in the middle of a ceiling to fix water damage is a royal pain in the ass. That is all.



Yay, it's done! Looks like it was put up by a drunken chimpanzee, but it's done


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Why not 2dfx?


----------



## D-EJ915

emery


----------



## Naren

Interior Infiliatory Insuptitude (of doom)


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/server_info.html


fucking server ov d00m


----------



## Naren

I don't really get the doom part of your server. I mean, it's not trying to take over the world or summon up some demon or anything...


----------



## D-EJ915

it survived fedex, it is ov d00m by definition


----------



## Naren

Then, I must also be ov d00m.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice, you got shipped somewhere?


----------



## Alpo

Hello. I would've posted here 8 hours ago but ss.org was down.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello. I would've posted here 8 hours ago but ss.org was down.



Add me.


----------



## g3rmanium

I was thinking about writing a little bookmarlet to automatically post "E" to this thread every 6 seconds or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

*AND DOMINATE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!111*


----------



## g3rmanium

You can already start to phear my 1337 JavaScript skillz.


----------



## g3rmanium

In fact, please start phearing them NOW.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Nik

Goddamn, physics sucks! I thought moment of inertia was one of the few concepts I had down, and I end up getting every single inertia problem (which I thought were easy) wrong on my homework


----------



## Desecrated

Nik

What you know and what actually ends up on homework/test is often very different things.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Yay, it's done! Looks like it was put up by a drunken chimpanzee, but it's done



And upon getting a shower to wash off the grime from the ceiling install I discovered a new water stain on the brand new ceiling. This was last night. I've taken back out a bunch of the tiles, rescheduled the install of the kitchen floor that was supposed to happen today, and am waiting for the fucking plumber


----------



## D-EJ915

that sucks


----------



## g3rmanium

Got E?


----------



## ZeroSignal

I wish I had E...


----------



## Nik

Desecrated said:


> Nik
> 
> What you know and what actually ends up on homework/test is often very different things.



I know. But physics is just so damn frustrating 

On a different note, this is page 1077 of this thread, which coincides with the model number of one of the nicest Ibanezes ever made, the RG1077xl OMG NUGGET!


----------



## D-EJ915

I have é ê and è as well as ë and of course the classic e, no ae though


----------



## g3rmanium

Nik said:


> On a different note, this is page 1077 of this thread, which coincides with the model number of one of the nicest Ibanezes ever made, the RG1077xl OMG NUGGET!



OH HELLS YEAH!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Desecrated

öäå


----------



## D-EJ915

installing operating systems on my small laptop is hell


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Got E?



I am E.


----------



## D-EJ915

glah! 

x is working (TWM)

now installing fluxbox! whoooo


----------



## Naren

X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah the screen size is still giving me gayness :/

I've tried using the xorg.conf files other guys used but it won't work


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah the screen size is still giving me gayness :/
> 
> I've tried using the xorg.conf files other guys used but it won't work




What kind of video chipset you got? I had issues with my integrated Intel 910 not working right. If it's an Intel 900 series, you may want to look towards '915 Resolution' and see if that helps.


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



VINCE!


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


> VINCE!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh

forgot what kind but not intel


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Good evening.

[action=Naren]bows.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

So, I need money for one of these:

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitor/LCD_Digital/LS21DPWABXAA.asp?page=Specifications


----------



## D-EJ915

konbanwa...


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I am E.



Not anymor*E*.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> konbanwa...



&#20170;&#26217;&#12399;&#20309;&#12384;&#12424;&#65281;&#65311;&#65281;&#65311;&#65281;&#65311;&#65281;&#65311;&#31572;&#12360;&#12429;&#65281;&#12371;&#12398;&#12450;&#12507;&#12383;&#12428;&#65281;&#65281;



g3rmanium said:


> Not anymor*E*.



What? Did the name on my passport and driver's license change without my approval?


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What? Did the name on my passport and driver's license change without my approval?



Y*E*s.


----------



## g3rmanium

X!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!X


----------



## g3rmanium

!X


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

..-X-..


----------



## g3rmanium

_..--X--.._


----------



## g3rmanium

'°~-X-~°'


----------



## Naren

I love X. They had some sweet songs like "Sadistic Desire," "Scars," "Kurenai," "Dahlia," and tons more.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

===X===


----------



## g3rmanium

;,X,;


----------



## g3rmanium

``X´´


----------



## g3rmanium

>>X<<


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74

Stoppin by to say HI - again


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Yes. Really.



ne14muddin said:


> Stoppin by to say HI - again



knee fourteen muddin. What does that mean? I can't think of what word "muddin" could be an abbreviation of. "Mud in" doesn't make much sense. "Pudding"? "Maude Anne"?  No idea.


----------



## Mattmc74

Muddin as in 4x4 muddin- get it any one for muddin(ne14muddin)

 Oh yeah - Jeeps rock!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

ne14muddin said:


> Muddin as in 4x4 muddin- get it any one for muddin(ne14muddin)
> 
> Oh yeah - Jeeps rock!!!!!!



"Muddin'"?  So, it's a car term... What does it mean?


----------



## Mattmc74

Mud bogging - Driving 4x4 off road trucks in the mud


----------



## g3rmanium

Like &#8364;?


----------



## Alpo

OK!!!!

I still don't get it...


----------



## Naren

ne14muddin said:


> Mud bogging - Driving 4x4 off road trucks in the mud



I see. Never heard those terms before (probably because I've never been a fan of cars or trucks). Why would anyone want to drive trucks through the mud? You'll just get your truck all muddy and have to clean it up later. Might even get yourself muddy as well.


----------



## Mattmc74

Check out this site http://www.whiteknight.ca/ and look at the video clips. Its all about going out and having fun in your truck. The trucks we drive are not our daily drivers just a truck that we build up to go play with.


----------



## Naren

I dunno. It just doesn't seem fun to me.  Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Mattmc74

Well if you ever make it to Michigan, look me up and I'll take ya for a ride.


----------



## Naren

Actually I'm from Michigan. I lived there 21 years of my life. I was born in Ann Arbor and lived in southeast Michigan, about an hour from Detroit.


----------



## Mattmc74

Your from michigan and you didn't know what muddin ment? Wow i'm surprized!!! So how do you like Japan


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y*E*s.


----------



## Desecrated

I dont see what is funny pulling strings that are attatched to a piece of wood.


----------



## Naren

ne14muddin said:


> Your from michigan and you didn't know what muddin ment? Wow i'm surprized!!! So how do you like Japan



I'm sure at least 90% of the people living in Michigan don't know what "mudding" means. I can say with certainty that my brother, mother, and step-father don't know what it means, as well as most of my friends. 

And you should learn to spell. 

The correct way to write that would have been:

You*'*r*e* from *M*ichigan and you didn't know what muddin*g* me*a*n*s*? Wow*,* *I*'m surpri_s_ed!!! So how do you like Japan*?*



I like Japan just fine.


----------



## Alpo

You go, girl!


----------



## g3rmanium

To E?


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

EzzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z


----------



## g3rmanium

z-E


----------



## Alpo

Gag.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzzEzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Gag?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lag?


----------



## g3rmanium

Sag?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## Naren

Muh rizzle, ko chizzle badizzle mizzle fuh lizzle.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Desecrated

ris


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Muh rizzle, ko chizzle badizzle mizzle fuh lizzle.



Yes, but where do we go from there?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes, but where do we go from there?



To your fridge, getting something to eat?


----------



## D-EJ915

how the fuck did I just now get up?


----------



## Labrie

redonkulous


----------



## D-EJ915

washing my clothes


----------



## Naren

Eatin' my hair. Killin' my dog... etc.


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## Naren

Yeh? You think so?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno


----------



## Mattmc74

this one time at band camp


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGONZOLA!!!


it's lightning like a motherfucker out here


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74

Its snowing in michigan!!!!


----------



## Naren

Big surprise there.


----------



## D-EJ915

2 clips I recorded just now

http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-1
http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-2


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

YESSSS!!!


----------



## Alpo

Nnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

you guys like the tone better? it's way more mid-oriented. I took out some bass and added more mids, and I also used my VB-200 which has the LWHMET


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 2 clips I recorded just now
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-1
> http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-2



Couldn't you host that on your own box instead of putfile? I hate to click through their millions of pages.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

you want to download them? ok sure


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/stuff/


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> you want to download them? ok sure



Uhm, yes, why not?


----------



## Naren

Why not?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno, but I put them on there for ya :3

If you want the rest of my clips I guess I can put them on there too.


----------



## D-EJ915

just not now, tomorrow


----------



## Naren

Why NOT!?


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK YOUR ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## Naren

Um... Are you a homosexual?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, even if I was I don't think I'd ever do it in the shitter, tha't nasty imo


----------



## D-EJ915

well goodnight you guys


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Um... Are you a homosexual?



Actually, I think he wants you to fuck your own asshole. Which would be quite hard. I should know...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Actually, I think he wants you to fuck your own asshole. Which would be quite hard. I should know...



How did you....?  Wait... I don't think I wanna know...


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

I didn't think so... Although I will ask... "Are you alright?"


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

... No.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Maybe?


----------



## b3n

I did it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

b3n said:


> I did it.



I'd hit it.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 2 clips I recorded just now
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-1
> http://media.putfile.com/D-EJ915---impromptu-2



Sounds and looks clipped. Check your levels.

Pretty good. Like the midrange. Super-low sounds a little boomy. 80-100 Hz could probably take a little bit more.

What's the gear you used?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.
.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.
> .



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes,


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes<


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes_


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes:


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes'


----------



## Naren

Ja.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja.



Oh jah.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja.



Oh jah.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Bobby

Yesterday was a shitty day.


----------



## Alpo

No kidding.


----------



## g3rmanium

e?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bobby said:


> Yesterday was a shitty day.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Ja.



g3rmanium said:


> Oh jah.



Ja?


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## Naren

&#12399;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65311;

&#20309;&#12363;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65311;

&#12360;&#12360;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;

&#12381;&#12358;&#12391;&#12377;&#12369;&#12393;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;

&#12399;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65311;

&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;

&#12496;&#12459;&#12394;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;

&#20449;&#12376;&#12425;&#12428;&#12394;&#12356;&#65281;

&#32118;&#23550;&#12395;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12399;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65311;

&#12394;&#12427;&#12411;&#12393;&#12290;


----------



## Alpo

It is...? Something...? Obtaining you obtain... So, however is... It is...? Such... Fool... It is not believed! ... It is absolutely...? The extent which becomes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja?



Ja doch!


----------



## Makelele

You are on your way to destruction

-What you say?

You stand no chance to survive, make your time

HAHAHA

-Take off every 'Zig' !!
-You know what you doing.
-Move 'Zig'.
-For great justice.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo mei.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Klar doch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo mei!


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## g3rmanium

So isses hoit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sischa.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

"Yes..."


----------



## g3rmanium

Oui.


----------



## Makelele

Ich wundere manchmals, was hier passiert. Es ist sehr komisch,


----------



## g3rmanium

D'accord.


----------



## Makelele

WHat the fuck is wrong with my internet?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ouais.


----------



## g3rmanium

M'en fous.


----------



## g3rmanium

Das hier geht ja mal wieder ab wie die Drecksau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo mei!


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo klar.


----------



## D-EJ915

GAH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Sounds and looks clipped. Check your levels.
> 
> Pretty good. Like the midrange. Super-low sounds a little boomy. 80-100 Hz could probably take a little bit more.
> 
> What's the gear you used?


my POS mic, VB-200 and my randall


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> my POS mic, VB-200 and my randall



I would say the "POS mic" might be your limiting factor.

What Randall? What pickups? Effects? Strings?


----------



## D-EJ915

Randall RG75G2
ESP LTD VB-200 w/SD LWHMET, EB 11-64 strings drop-A
POS radio shack mic lol

I don't record enough stuff "for real" to make buying a good recording setup worthwhile, I just do it to mess around really


----------



## Naren

Yes. Definitely the piece o' shit mic is your main drawback. It ruins your sound so to speak. I'd recommend plugging the headphone jack from your amp directly into your computer's mic jack. It's not gonna sound great, but it's gonna sound a lot better than a POS mic.


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno about that


----------



## D-EJ915

although it does sound way better sitting here than in those clips


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I dunno about that



Then try it, mofo.


----------



## D-EJ915

GLAHHHH!!!!!


I've done it before


----------



## Naren

Then... I guess you're doomed to have bad sound when recording.


----------



## D-EJ915

TO THE TOPPP!!!!


----------



## Naren

Don't stop at the top.


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

whats up


----------



## Alpo

Nuttin'. I be chillin'.


----------



## Eric

Hi!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## Naren

You be chilling? I be filling.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Spoongirl

hello xD


----------



## Naren

Hey, Spoongirl. Long time, no see. What's up?


----------



## D-EJ915

ok actually goin to bed now


----------



## Alpo

Sleep tight.


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK YOUR ASSHOLE!!!

*waves goodnight*


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Eric

Yup...


----------



## Spoongirl

Naren said:


> Hey, Spoongirl. Long time, no see. What's up?




actually, now I'm living in Tokyo, so I'm visiting you tomorrow.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Spoongirl said:


> actually, now I'm living in Tokyo, so I'm visiting you tomorrow.



Then... why does it still say "Chile" in your profile?


----------



## Spoongirl

Naren said:


> Then... why does it still say "Chile" in your profile?



 Uhmm


----------



## Naren

Spoongirl said:


> Uhmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes... ?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y_e_s.


----------



## g3rmanium

-Yes.


----------



## Alpo

YES½!!½!½"!"!!1½!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Yes, germanium? What is it?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh yes, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes, germanium? What is it?



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

--E--


----------



## g3rmanium

..E..


----------



## g3rmanium

,,E``


----------



## g3rmanium

_-E-_


----------



## g3rmanium

``E´´


----------



## g3rmanium

'E'


----------



## g3rmanium

#E#


----------



## g3rmanium

~E~


----------



## g3rmanium

\E/


----------



## g3rmanium

(E)


----------



## g3rmanium

(( E ))


----------



## g3rmanium

11000!


----------



## Naren

He's gone mad.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> He's gone mad.



Yeah, but we have 11000 posts now!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, but we have 11000 posts now!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Maybe you can brag once we have 95,000 posts.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

I'll kill ya. Ya know I will, doncha?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Just as long as you understand that, I think we'll be okay... Well, I will, at least. You'll be dead.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you can brag once we have 95,000 posts.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I'll kill ya. Ya know I will, doncha?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Yes?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yes?



No.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## ZeroSignal

I've made my point...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No.



Shit.


----------



## Seedawakener

havent posted in a while... but hello again!


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> havent posted in a while... but hello again!



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Eric

ZeroSignal said:


> I've made my point...


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Eric

Yepper


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Eric

Why, of course!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

So... yes?


----------



## Alpo

... ...hmmm... ... .... ...uhhhhhhhh... ... .... .... ...yes... ?


----------



## Naren

No.


----------



## Alpo

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Yes!


----------



## Makelele

Argh, I did some leg excersizes at the gym today, and I still have soccer practice. That's going to suck.


----------



## Naren

I hate you guys. 

Both of you... Alpo and Germanium...

I *HATE* you guys.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## Seedawakener

yes.....


----------



## Alpo

YeS ! !1! !


----------



## Makelele

Kyllä


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Byllä


----------



## Alpo

Bes.


----------



## D-EJ915

gone mad?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

YEASSSSS!!!


I get my fucking sun box tomorrow, w00t


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## D-EJ915

yep

the motherfuckin' sun box


now what OS I'm gonna stick on it....

NOBODY KNOWWSSS!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> now what OS I'm gonna stick on it....
> 
> NOBODY KNOWWSSS!!!!



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I hate you guys.
> 
> Both of you... Alpo and Germanium...
> 
> I *HATE* you guys.



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> YEASSSSS!!!



Jesses.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Yes?


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

SMOOKKKEEE WHISKEEYYYYYYY-ah


----------



## Alex-D33

MAN THIS IS SOOO AWESOME GOING TO ADMINISTER SOME PLANET-X


----------



## Alex-D33

I know the fucking caps lock!!!!!!!!!!!lol lololol


----------



## Alex-D33

I have to ....


----------



## Alex-D33

reach 300 post....


----------



## Alex-D33

Time is not important only Life is ...


----------



## Alex-D33

red-red wine !!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

hate that song


----------



## Alex-D33

Well well well i'm not certain


----------



## Alex-D33

but the one I hate the most is ....drumm roll pleas erbeberbebrebrerbebrebrebrebrebrebrebrerb...splash ...
wake me up beffor you go ..by wam


----------



## Alex-D33

how come my post count is not going up !!!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

I do not get it ....there is something wrong here ...maybe ghost's ....or Vampire's....or maybe George bush is behind all this ,,lololol


----------



## Alex-D33

black & white tanana tanana nanana a Famous quote by a not so famous dude


----------



## Alex-D33

Getting sleepy sleepy .......need to drink starbucks coffee ...or a good beer .
screw the coffee ..beer is my kind'a juice in the mornig


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes"


----------



## Alex-D33

bleblip bleblop blah blah blope


----------



## Alex-D33

bleblip bleblop blah blah blope


----------



## Alex-D33

g3rmanium said:


> Yes"



bleblope blybloops bleblah !!!


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Check this out:







Can you spell "E"?


----------



## fathead

Seven sightings last night at The Intersection. Check it out, think it got lost last night posting at 11:30
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=26541


----------



## Alpo

fathead said:


> Seven sightings last night at The Intersection. Check it out, think it got lost last night posting at 11:30
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=26541



Those are some of the worst band names I have ever heard.


----------



## fathead

Alpo said:


> Those are some of the worst band names I have ever heard.



Yeah, that's for sure, although Number 12 got their name from the Twilight Zone if I remember right.


----------



## Alex-D33

this is from another planet I would think ...
Or is the planet from another this .....hum...think about it ...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Those are some of the worst band names I have ever heard.



Yes?


----------



## D-EJ915

GLAH!


----------



## fathead

This is more fun than pants-optional kung fu fighting.


----------



## Alex-D33

let's test the limits of human stupidity on this thread .

nerk plunk twarth pokokikinata


----------



## D-EJ915

omfg <3


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> GLAH!



FNAH?


----------



## HotRodded7321

bored at work....training week....UGGGH!


----------



## Seedawakener

50 CENT R00LZ!!!!oneone FUCK METAL, FAGS! HIP HOP IS TR00!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

NFHA!


----------



## HotRodded7321

50 cent is not hip hop...he's mtv rap-crap, not to mention down right trendy. immortal technique is hip hop.


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> bored at work....training week....UGGGH!



Why don't you E?


----------



## HotRodded7321

g3rmanium said:


> Why don't you E?



why don't i what>?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm playin the motherfucking V


and welcome back ragen where the fuck have you been


----------



## D-EJ915

oooh yeah


----------



## HotRodded7321

busy, that's where i been, lol


----------



## HotRodded7321

busy, that's where i been, lol


----------



## Rick

Lazy bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915

you been?


----------



## Nik

OMG ya


----------



## D-EJ915

like whoa


----------



## Alex-D33

It's time for good grill cheese ...hum!!!hum!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

Voort wabler is one lucky son of biatch


----------



## fathead

fleetfooted angry men dodge gunfire in the dark


----------



## D-EJ915

Alex-D33 said:


> It's time for good grill cheese ...hum!!!hum!!!


hey make me some


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm sour cream and onion potato chips...

funny thing is, I'm not a huge fan of onions, and I dislike sour cream, and I hate potato chips...but somehow the combo is great


----------



## D-EJ915

GOIN


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG ALMOST THERE


----------



## D-EJ915

plz me...


----------



## D-EJ915

the acacia strain is pretty cool


----------



## D-EJ915

a good band


----------



## D-EJ915

ok ok ok ok


----------



## D-EJ915

11111


----------



## D-EJ915

and the 11111th reply for good measure


----------



## Alpo

Hello!


----------



## D-EJ915

glah!


----------



## Sebastian

gluh!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Sebastian

Yes Yers No ..!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

chicken!!!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> why don't i what>?



Why don't you *E*?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> plz me...



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello!



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> gluh!



Kluh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, hm, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes... yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezz!


----------



## g3rmanium

´E,


----------



## g3rmanium

,E´


----------



## g3rmanium

``E´´


----------



## g3rmanium

*E*


----------



## g3rmanium

'²³E³²'


----------



## g3rmanium

ä E ä


----------



## g3rmanium

;; E ;;


----------



## g3rmanium

_-- E --_


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, of course.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, rly.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Buzz762

I do not post here nearly often enough.

I'm actually in the middle of moving upstairs.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool!


----------



## D-EJ915

upstairs is the shiz-nit!


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

omg!!!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya!

A/S/L?


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## D-EJ915

MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

tax


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Hello, yes.


----------



## Alpo

Yes... ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## Alpo

Yes!

...?


----------



## ohio_eric

Si?


----------



## Emiliano

si? beh non mi aspettavo di trovare qualcun altro che parla italiano anche se in effetti dire solo "si?" non e' un indice di saper parlare italiano!    

so you speak italian? some of you?


----------



## Desecrated

Non parlo italiano


----------



## D-EJ915

GOT THE SUN BOX!!!

unfortunately my dad forgot the ram and sound card, like WTF


----------



## Alex-D33

This is the BOMB ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98AHTYNKxpE

if someone knows what he's saying in the opening , it would be bad ass .


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!!!


----------



## Alex-D33

D-EJ915 said:


> OMFG!!!!



this is one poor ass mofo


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Buzz762

I just joined a country/southern rock band.


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun


----------



## Buzz762

I'd rather be doing metal, but whatever. I get to play. 


And I hear chicks dig country.


----------



## Alex-D33

Hope you like my fav country band...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPmL-_haRac


----------



## D-EJ915

I ditched solaris, it worked fine but man it was pissing me off


----------



## D-EJ915

I've got Vista running now, unfortunately 32 bit but whatever, I think I'm gonna install PC-BSD


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Yes..?


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm tasty


----------



## Alpo

Yes... quite...


----------



## D-EJ915

YESH!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ksh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## D-EJ915

*BOOM!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!11111


----------



## g3rmanium

E"""


----------



## g3rmanium

11200!


----------



## D-EJ915

*GEH!*


----------



## Alpo

Harro, america investa!


----------



## D-EJ915

*glorp*


----------



## g3rmanium

blorp


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Harro, america investa!



Yes?


----------



## D-EJ915

*sefu*


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> *GEH!*



Ge?


----------



## D-EJ915

*the windows sidebar is kinda cool*


----------



## Alpo

Punching DEJ Jazzy Jeff in the face is kinda cool.


----------



## Spinedriver

Lemon curry ???


----------



## Alpo

Lemon curry?


----------



## Desecrated

I just notice something in my avatar


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if I can doubble post now


----------



## Desecrated

holy shit, Why wasen't I told this sooner.


----------



## Alex-D33

Adamh1331 said:


> Virgin Pussy
> This type is getting rarer each day. Recognized by conservative clothes, good manners, and a marked distaste for dirty jokes and porno movies. Can be very loving if you promise marriage, but will cause you more problems as you go along. Frustration level is high as Virgin Pussy tends to want to stay that way for some unknown reason.
> 
> Advantages: Risk of disease is very low, will offer a very tight "fit" if it gives in, sometimes open to new experience, will often offer "other" services if Virginity is to be maintained.
> 
> Disadvantages: Usually will not give in until marriage, will cause discomfort upon use, not very imaginative, not usually into using birth control which can cause "accidents", can only be used once. Usually not worth it unless you're into that sort of thing.



Good old tenassee WISKEY


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Alpo

Yes?


----------



## fathead

the barking dog summons indirect intervention from the endgate


----------



## Desecrated

sams dog ?


----------



## Naren

Yeh. You know it, dogg.


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Naren. 

Ice to see you.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hello, Naren.
> 
> Ice to see you.



 "Ice" to see me...? What kind of underhanded message is that? I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to get at, but... I don't like it.


----------



## fathead

cantilevered mechanisms of discontent


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> "Ice" to see me...? What kind of underhanded message is that? I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to get at, but... I don't like it.


----------



## D-EJ915

whazzzzzaapp???


----------



## Alpo

Yes..?


----------



## D-EJ915

umm hey!


----------



## Alpo

Are you all right?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I'm fine, I think I,m gonna get a shower in a few minutes though btw having dual monitors kicks ass


----------



## Alpo

No, it doesn't.


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?

shower time


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

I know a dude named Ice on gaia


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> holy shit, Why wasen't I told this sooner.



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I know a dude named Ice on gaia



Yes?


----------



## D-EJ915

I want it to fucking stop raining


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I want it to fucking stop raining



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## Chris

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 11,240 
User Name Posts 
D-EJ915 2,198 
Alpo 1,645 
Naren 1,191 
g3rmanium 930 
JPMDan 431 
NegaTiveXero 415 
JJ Rodriguez 388 
Seedawakener 380 
HotRodded7321 338 
Wiggywiggler 294 
Buzz762 283 
Desecrated 264 
technomancer 231 
nitelightboy 229 
VEGETATHEPUPPET 190 
Makelele 175 
Nik 159 
rg7420user 119 
mefrommiddleearth 108 
OzzyC 88 
Pauly 84 
playstopause 78 
distressed_romeo 78 
Aaron 70 
Tubbs Mcgee 47 
Alex-D33 40 
B Lopez 34 
Mawdyson 31 
Jon 28 
Shikaru 27 
Mr. S 27 
Spoongirl 26 
BinaryTox1n 26 
urklvt 25 
Metal Ken 25 
Karl Hungus 24 
ohio_eric 19 
Ryan 17 
Unknown Doodl3.2 17 
Leon 16 
Shawn 15 
garcia3441 15 
ibzrg1570 14 
omentremor 13 
Roundhouse_Kick 13 
jim777 12 
psyphre 12 
stitch216 12 
Hellbound 12 
Scott 11 
Oguz286 11 
Kotex 11 
noodles 10 
eaeolian 10 
LordOVchaoS 10 
AngelVivaldi 9 
ne14muddin 9 
Adamh1331 9 
zimbloth 9 
.jason. 8 
metalking 8 
Drew 8 
huber 7 
bostjan 7 
Ror3h 7 
johnw 6 
Donnie 6 
fathead 6 
TheBlexican3 6 
metalfiend666 6 
garden of grey 6 
Popsyche 5 
Snake Doctor 5 
ZeroSignal 5 
7Strings 5 
The Arisen 5 
cadenhead 4 
Lozek 4 
Chris 4 
iumentum 3 
Ken Burtch 3 
jaredowty 3 
b3n 3 
skattabrain 3 
Toshiro 3 
Adam 3 
sevenstringdeath 3 
Kevan 3 
skinhead 3 
settite 3 
DelfinoPie 3 
Regor 3 
Satan 3 
Ancestor 3 
Dive-Baum 2 
Firebeard 2 
IbanezFan 2 
Volsung 2 
nikt 2 
Mark. A 2 
Creepy 2 
Matt Crooks 2 
David 2 
Jarrett 2 
All_¥our_Bass 2 
Coiso 2 
HighGain510 2 
DangerousTacos 2 
The Dubya 1 
Labrie 1 
Mastodon 1 
Spinedriver 1 
Gabe777 1 
Thep 1 
high-eye 1 
Invader 1 
ManBeast 1 
KillMAH 1 
Mr. Test 1 
neon_black88 1 
Bobby 1 
Atomic_gerbil 1 
WayneCustom7 1 
Awakened Sleeper 1 
Skeksis 1 
canuck brian 1 
jacksonplayer 1 
777 1 
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1 
Cyanide_Anima 1 
DBDbadreligion 1 
jarrydn 1 
dpm 1 
Code001 1 
god_puppet 1 
NecroSamist 1 
Soma 1 
eelblack2 1 
Emiliano 1 
7StringofAblicK 1 
7 Strings of Hate 1 
crazy_cree 1 
nicknuisance 1 
rummy 1 
nyck


----------



## D-EJ915

W!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol way to go chris 4 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

2200+ ftw...


----------



## Nik

lol @ Jeff's postcount in this thread  

Well, back to studying for physics


----------



## D-EJ915

eww physucks 

yeah lol...I get bored sometimes


----------



## Nik

tis cool I'm bored right now and I feel your pain.


----------



## Spoongirl

I have 26 xD


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANANS!!!


----------



## Nik

Man, this thread is moving slow nowadays.

Props to the heroes in the top 10 posters of this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## Naren

I'm #3 in the top 10 posters in this thread even though Alpo and Germanium make it hard for me to post anything here anymore with their random "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \E/ E? E..." and "Yes" posts for page upon page upon page...


----------



## HotRodded7321

blah


----------



## D-EJ915

germanium loves the E, maybe he should take one up the ass


----------



## D-EJ915

E for EXTREMELY FUCKING PAINFUL!!!


----------



## Naren

Jeff, ya need to get some help...

Your family have been worrying about you. Can't you see they care about you?! They don't want to see you hurt yourself any longer!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hurting yourself is the only way man


----------



## D-EJ915

especially if you're a nekomimi...


----------



## D-EJ915

that »shin chan« show is weird as hell


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> that »shin chan« show is weird as hell



kureyon no shinchan?  I _*hate*_ that show with a passion.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it's so retarded


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Naren

My girlfriend likes that show, but I refuse to watch it with her because I hate it so much. She asked me why I didn't like it once and I explained in detail why I think it's so retarded and she said that many of the reasons I hate it are reasons she likes it.

Worst animated show on TV in my opinion.


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man, that Aqua Teen Hunger Force gets my vote for that, I hate that show  at least Shin chan is almost retarded funny, ATHF is just retarded.


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man, that Aqua Teen Hunger Force gets my vote for that, I hate that show  at least Shin chan is almost retarded funny, ATHF is just retarded.


----------



## Naren

I like ATHF. Sometimes it's stupid, but it almost always makes me laugh. If Kureyon no shinchan makes you laugh, then... there's something wrong up in your head.  It's beyond retarded and not in a funny way either.


----------



## Alpo

Morning. How's life?


----------



## Naren

Life is goin' coo'. How about yourself?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I'm #3 in the top 10 posters in this thread even though Alpo and Germanium make it hard for me to post anything here anymore with their random "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \E/ E? E..." and "Yes" posts for page upon page upon page...



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nik said:


> Man, this thread is moving slow nowadays.
> 
> Props to the heroes in the top 10 posters of this thread



Thanks Nik!


----------



## g3rmanium

Chris said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 11,240
> User Name Posts
> D-EJ915 2,198
> Alpo 1,645
> Naren 1,191
> g3rmanium 930



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> germanium loves the E, maybe he should take one up the ass



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> E for EXTREMELY FUCKING PAINFUL!!!



W.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

"W"


----------



## g3rmanium

\\W//


----------



## g3rmanium

\W/


----------



## g3rmanium

\\\W///


----------



## g3rmanium

==W==


----------



## g3rmanium

_..W.._


----------



## g3rmanium

'°-W-°'


----------



## g3rmanium

''W''


----------



## g3rmanium

``W´´


----------



## g3rmanium

~W~


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Life is goin' coo'. How about yourself?



Quite coo'. I was thinking maybe picking up something for my PS2 today. I just don't know what to get. Other than that I'm just waiting to have the money to buy a new wide screen monitor. Sucks being po'.


----------



## g3rmanium

#W#


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Sucks being po'.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

You might even be able to beat D-EJ915 in this thread with all your alphabet letter screams and inquisitory "Yes"s.



Alpo said:


> Quite coo'. I was thinking maybe picking up something for my PS2 today. I just don't know what to get. Other than that I'm just waiting to have the money to buy a new wide screen monitor. Sucks being po'.



What a co-inki-dink. I was just playing my PS2 yesterday.


----------



## g3rmanium

But no-one will be able to beat *E*ric with his double-posting!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What a co-inki-dink. I was just playing my PS2 yesterday.



What were you playing?


----------



## Naren

I can't double-post. I'm not a contributor... 



Alpo said:


> What were you playing?



Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## Alpo

What to do?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> What to do?



You sound flustered... worried, somehow...


----------



## djpharoah

Im tired - gasp! its nearly 11:45pm


----------



## Naren

djpharoah said:


> Im tired - gasp! its nearly 11:45pm



Wow. It's pretty early, then. Why you so tired so early in the day, eh?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You sound flustered... worried, somehow...



You read me like an open book...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You read me like an open book...



Yes... I do...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes... I do...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>

































































































Yes.


----------



## Naren

Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja?



Ja klar!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ja klar!



Klondik bar?


----------



## Alpo

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!111!!!!!11OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!111!!!!!11OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Hello.



OMFG ICBUJDT!!! Y R U SAL?!?!!?!11 LMIOFWISNHTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Klondik bar?



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja...


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja, sicher.


----------



## Alpo

Ich liebe dich, mein führer!


----------



## Naren

Ya don' say.


----------



## Desecrated

Ich habe nichts zu sagen


----------



## Naren

What did you just say?!?!?!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

*I HAVE GOT SOMETING VERY IMPORTANT TO SAY* 



































  *BOOBIES*


----------



## Alpo

Yes, rather...


----------



## Naren

I don't see what's so important about that, yo.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

dude this is the 100k thread were speaking relativly here


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> dude this is the 100k thread were speaking relativly here



Oh, yeah... Well, "relatively" it'd only be more important than 40% of the posts in this thread, which I'm not sure would even put it into the normal "important" category -- definitely not the "very important" category. It was just one word, not even a sentence, that would put it in the same category as Alpo and Germanium's "yes" posts. 

It is widely held that constructing a sentence about "boobies" would increase the relative importance by at least twofold.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

don't make me use my greek god conections man


----------



## Naren

Dude, you aren't taking this thread seriously enough. The lives of millions of people are depending on this thread reaching 100,000 posts and all you can do is joke about how your little Greek god friends are going to help you. Let me tell you something, little mister. None of the Greek gods can help you with this thread, nor with the eternal damnation that awaits those who cannot manage to bring it to its completion.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ich liebe dich, mein führer!



Raus!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Ich habe nichts zu sagen



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes, rather...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Oh, yeah... Well, "relatively" it'd only be more important than 40% of the posts in this thread, which I'm not sure would even put it into the normal "important" category -- definitely not the "very important" category. It was just one word, not even a sentence, that would put it in the same category as Alpo and Germanium's "yes" posts.
> 
> It is widely held that constructing a sentence about "boobies" would increase the relative importance by at least twofold.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Dude, you aren't taking this thread seriously enough. The lives of millions of people are depending on this thread reaching 100,000 posts and all you can do is joke about how your little Greek god friends are going to help you. Let me tell you something, little mister. None of the Greek gods can help you with this thread, nor with the eternal damnation that awaits those who cannot manage to bring it to its completion.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

\\W//


----------



## g3rmanium

\m/


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Mosrite Fuzzrite!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



Ja.


----------



## Alpo

Waht is taht tehre?


----------



## Naren

Taht iz ah evry psecial amgic rcistl.


----------



## Alpo

OH_KAY!!!1!!


----------



## Naren

I tunk u no it.


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## Naren

Oh yeh.


----------



## Alpo

Don't eat that!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja.



Ja klar doch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Goat.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ja klar doch.



Nein?


----------



## Alpo

Gargantuan!!!!1!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Gargantuan!!!!1!!



Veridian?


----------



## fathead

excited about indifferent decisions?


----------



## D-EJ915

glop!


----------



## Alpo

Gob!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

still windy as fuck here


----------



## Alpo

Oh noes! It's pretty warm here.


----------



## Naren

It rained all day today. And even though it was 25C (77F) on Saturday, it was 10C (50F) today.  prolly cuz of the rain.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## fathead

Windy and cool here, suckage


----------



## Alpo




----------



## fathead

And he slowly drifted off wondering if the shining orb would take him tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's like 60° here


----------



## Alpo




----------



## fathead

If he started smoking like the antidrug commercial suggested would they leave him alone?


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Emiliano

19

nineteen


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## fathead

It was too late, he could hear the footsteps on the roof, would he be able to stop screaming this time?


----------



## Desecrated

Still hammer time


----------



## D-EJ915

there was like this caterpillar on me 

it scared the FUCK outta me, like omg T___T


----------



## Desecrated

I would have made sex with it
it´s furry and soft, just let it creep up your urinal-cannal (Urethra)


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Desecrated

What the world need is love.


----------



## zimbloth

Chance favors the prepared mind.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesss


----------



## Nik

Desecrated said:


> I would have made sex with it
> it´s furry and soft, just let it creep up your urinal-cannal (Urethra)



lol







... I think


----------



## D-EJ915

strawberries


----------



## Naren

Nik said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I think



No...

more like 

Desecrated is makin' me queasy.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren you should listen to Nightmare


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Naren you should listen to Nightmare



By Venom? I love that song. Especially the 12" version.


----------



## D-EJ915

no the jpn band, they're pretty cool like chill rock


----------



## Kotex

Work is cutting into my drinking time.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahh yeah that sucks


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> no the jpn band, they're pretty cool like chill rock



I'm not a big fan of "chill rock."


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh


----------



## Naren

I'm more a fan of "freak-out-and-kill-yourself" rock. That's good shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahh


----------



## D-EJ915

*pets the kitty* <3


----------



## Naren

Yeh?


----------



## D-EJ915

The Acacia Strain is pretty good


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Naren

No, not really.


----------



## Alpo

What?


----------



## Naren

I'm gonna kill you.


----------



## D-EJ915

can I have some of the meat?


----------



## Alpo

Yes, hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I'm gonna kill you.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> can I have some of the meat?



It's thirty five ninety five a pound.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes, hello.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

...hello.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> ...hello.



Hello, hello, hello, hello
Is it gonna last?
Why don't you come and take me with you
And so I know you had to go
I'm dreaming of the past
An echo of the years we passed through


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

HAILZ!


----------



## D-EJ915

SUCKZ0rZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> SUCKZ0rZ



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## Alpo

How's the hangitude today?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> How's the hangitude today?



I just bought a couple of domain names.


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## Naren

And bad for you.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Good for you.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Yeah.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah.



You got it.


----------



## Universalis

Mmmmm...

Anyone loves Rod Stewart as i do?


----------



## Naren

Probably not.


----------



## Universalis

Why not?
"do you think i'm sexy" has probably the most "porny" bass line ever in the history of music.


----------



## Naren

And I hate porn music.


----------



## Alpo

Shut yer gob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Shut yer gob!



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Universalis

Mmmmmm...ok what about something classic, like...
"Killing me softly" by Roberta Fleck - the original one, not the crappy cover from Fugees?
Or, even better, "Inside my love" by Minnie Ripperton? Come ooooon, that's poetry!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

PARTY!!!


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> PARTY!!!





PARTY OF SUICADERS


----------



## Naren

Suicaders? Is that some Ukrainian word?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yes.



....

Yeah....?

.....

And...

...

And what does it mean...?


----------



## Alpo

Waht?


----------



## Naren

You heard me.


----------



## fathead

The hair on the back of his neck bristled as the static electricity poured through the room.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You heard me.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

fathead said:


> The hair on the back of his neck bristled as the static electricity poured through the room.



Are you serious? I find that kinda hard to believe, personally.


----------



## Pauly

This thread is relative to my internets.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Nik

YA RLY!


----------



## fathead

There was no one to help him, who would believe it, who could believe it?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nik said:


> YA RLY!



NO WAI!


----------



## Alpo

No one. That's who.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No one. That's who.



Yes?


----------



## fathead

He felt helpless, alone, and the anger for a brief moment quelled the fear that was running through him.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shit yeah.


----------



## Naren

fathead said:


> He felt helpless, alone, and the anger for a brief moment quelled the fear that was running through him.



No, actually I felt fine.  Sorry for worrying you guys. I'll make sure to call next time.


----------



## fathead

And then the floorboards in the hallway began to creek and consciousness became slippery and difficult to hold on to.


----------



## Naren

fathead said:


> And then the floorboards in the hallway began to creek and consciousness became slippery and difficult to hold on to.



No, they didn't! What are you talking about? You weren't even there, were you?!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]tears off Aleksi's head and feeds it to the starving population of the small planet Vardares who devour it with a mad hunger that has never been seen on this side of the galaxy.[/action]


----------



## fathead

It was as if someone was chewing on his skull, gnashing teeth of terror, he was devoured by the fear of what happens next.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]tears off Aleksi's head and feeds it to the starving population of the small planet Vardares who devour it with a mad hunger that has never been seen on this side of the galaxy.[/action]



Yeppers.


----------



## D-EJ915

bought my dimmu borgir ticket finally


----------



## Alpo

Happy Dimmu Burger day for you, my man!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna be having a delicious demon burger :3


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmm


----------



## Alpo

A 100k Reply Contest, eh? Cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

like totally awesome!


----------



## Alpo

Liek rly??1+!?!!? OMGZOMG!!!111!1?1+191383029/=(/)#(/¤)#¤&%

Damn Kaiser!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Are we there yet?


----------



## Desecrated

Dont make drew come back there.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Nik

*yawn* I'm tired, man do I want to go home


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Kotex

Are good.

I'm off. So that means I'm drinking tonight. t('.'t)


----------



## D-EJ915

t3h intarweb


----------



## Stitch

Who likes Udon?


----------



## D-EJ915

I just spent a few adjusting the colour on my two monitors


----------



## D-EJ915

passed inspection, wewt!


----------



## D-EJ915

almost to the next page...


----------



## D-EJ915

CHOTTO!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ramen


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

defragging is fun...


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, yes it is


----------



## Naren

No... defragging is boring... 



stitch216 said:


> Who likes Udon?



Not me! 

I don't necessarily dislike it, but it doesn't really have much of a flavor... and sometimes I feel like I'm chewing on rubber. At least with soba, you can add tons and tons of wasabi to kick yourself in the jaw with some flavor. With udon, you can't do that. I do kinda like curry udon, but not too much. If I'm going with noodles, I'll generally go with: ramen, yakisoba, or pasta. Those are the three "absolute win" foods. Udon is a miss-miss food and soba is a win-miss food.

Damn, I'm sleepy...


----------



## D-EJ915

defragging several hdds on multiple computers at once is extremely fun! lol! that's why I left


----------



## Naren

Yeah, if your life consists of piecing together broken computers. 

My job at the moment isn't much more interesting. I've been translating a 106 page debugging manual for QA...


----------



## D-EJ915

wow, that must be exhilerating.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ramen absolutely rules tbh. God I loved that stuff when I was in Japan. 

Can't get anything like it over here.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm ramen


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Ramen absolutely rules tbh. God I loved that stuff when I was in Japan.
> 
> Can't get anything like it over here.



You got that right. I was dying for ramen when I went back to the US after going to college in Japan. I was like Raaaaaaaamen. Like a zombie, dude. A fuckin' zombie.


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCKING ZOMBIE RAMEN!!!

RAMEN ZOMBIES!!! FUCKING!!!


----------



## Naren

Wha...?


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMBIE RACE!!! ANNIHILATE!!!


----------



## Naren

I believe I already did that.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice :3


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> defragging is fun...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> defragging several hdds on multiple computers at once is extremely fun! lol! that's why I left



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

gnyaj!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> gnyaj!



GNYAJ!?!?!?!?!??! ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDING ME HERE!!?!?!


----------



## Alpo

Waht!!!


----------



## Naren

Exactly. The computer was run on 50 wahts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Waht!!!



Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!!E


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Germanium's obsession with me is making me depressed.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah he is kinda crazy


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## D-EJ915

zanzabar!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

No.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Good fright.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium's obsession with me is making me depressed.



I'm sorry to hear that, Eric. Will you accept a hug from me?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah he is kinda crazy



Yes.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Eric. Will you accept a hug from me?





...

No...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ...
> 
> No...



Then die.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Then die.



Okay... 

[action=Naren]cuts his own throat and drowns in a pool of blood.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Okay...
> 
> * Naren cuts his own throat and drowns in a pool of blood.



Yes.


----------



## Buzz762

Eggs over easy and a piece of steak for breakfast = Supreme


----------



## g3rmanium

Buzz762 said:


> Eggs over easy and a piece of steak for breakfast = Supreme



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## Alpo

I wonder what it feels like to actually die...


----------



## Alex-D33

let me shed some light on the subject ....hmmmmm ....hmmmmm . ...hmhmmm
no can do !!!! eggs are to fragile for me to dance on ..sorry ...hmmmmhmmmhmmm maybee next time gang >)


----------



## Alex-D33

quick reply anyone ....hmmmhmmm...now don't be shy !!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hmyes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sure.


----------



## Alex-D33

Bloop Blurblay !!that's the ticket Alice .....hmmm or is it...


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I wonder what it feels like to actually die...



It's uh, not very fun.


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> It's uh, not very fun.



Yeah, I did it once. I just got so bored on the third day of being dead, that I decided to resurrect.


----------



## fathead

Time stood still as he waited for those awful eyes to appear around the edge of the door jam.


----------



## Buzz762

I just joined what is essentially a fight club.

I was given a brief run down of the rules:
No hits to the groin.
No intentional hits to the face.
No outside interference during a match.
No bokut&#333; or kendo are to be used in a match unless specified ahead of time.
The match does not end until someone taps out, says the safe-word, or a designated person calls stop.
Everyone fights.

There was a few others, but I can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## playstopause

Wow


----------



## playstopause

Now...


----------



## playstopause

That's pure fun.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> I just joined what is essentially a fight club.
> 
> I was given a brief run down of the rules:
> No hits to the groin.
> No intentional hits to the face.
> No outside interference during a match.
> No bokut&#333; or kendo are to be used in a match unless specified ahead of time.
> The match does not end until someone taps out, says the safe-word, or a designated person calls stop.
> Everyone fights.
> 
> There was a few others, but I can't remember them at the moment.



They'll kill you if you forget them during the fight.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

What?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## Naren

I said WHAT?!


----------



## Alpo

Waht?!?!+!?+11!1+


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I said WHAT?!



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Waht?!?!+!?+11!1+



Wah'd.


----------



## Alpo

Wiht waht??


----------



## Naren

Woohtah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Woohtah?



Yes.


----------



## Naren

Really?


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Goodbye


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z!


----------



## Desecrated

no


----------



## Desecrated

more


----------



## Desecrated

E´s


----------



## Desecrated

Please


----------



## Naren

Thank you, Desecrated! I second "no more E's"!!!

In fact, we should take a petition to have Germanium banned from ever using the letter "E" ever again (with a clause stating that if he uses ANY letter of the alphabet in excess - or any word in excess such as the word "yes" - he will have all his fingers chopped off one by one)!

Stop the Germanium madness!! Who's with me?!


----------



## Spoongirl

what??


----------



## fathead

Death to the Es and Eeing.


And slowly a head appears around the edge of the door as he gasps for air to feed the screaming.


----------



## Alpo

Boring.


----------



## Desecrated

alpo, go play some chess


----------



## D-EJ915

gonanza!


----------



## fathead

Holy crap, it's not the aliens, it's Slackmaster JR Bob Dobbs and his good friend The Fighting Jesus.


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> OMFG!!!



Waht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Thank you, Desecrated! I second "no more E's"!!!
> 
> In fact, we should take a petition to have Germanium banned from ever using the letter "E" ever again (with a clause stating that if he uses ANY letter of the alphabet in excess - or any word in excess such as the word "yes" - he will have all his fingers chopped off one by one)!
> 
> Stop the Germanium madness!! Who's with me?!



Eh?


----------



## Desecrated

naren needs his warm milk and a nap


----------



## fathead

They've come to battle the Advanced Supersonic Aluminum Nazi Hell Creatures who were masquerading as gray aliens to promote their agenda of semi-systematic torture.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> Thank you, Desecrated! I second "no more E's"!!!
> 
> In fact, we should take a petition to have Germanium banned from ever using the letter "E" ever again (with a clause stating that if he uses ANY letter of the alphabet in excess - or any word in excess such as the word "yes" - he will have all his fingers chopped off one by one)!
> 
> Stop the Germanium madness!! Who's with me?!



Since this thread is nothing much than stupid stuff, i say he can type whatever letter he wants...


----------



## playstopause

like an "A"


----------



## playstopause

an "f"


----------



## playstopause

a "J"


----------



## playstopause

a "T"


----------



## playstopause

a "o"


----------



## playstopause

a "g"


----------



## fathead

Why is it some people can double post but mine are always auto-merged?


----------



## playstopause

And most importantly........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ an "e"


----------



## playstopause

Gotta be a contributor, dude


----------



## fathead

Thanks, I'll have to take care of that in the future.


----------



## g3rmanium

fathead said:


> Thanks, I'll have to take care of that in the future.



You could always order a t-shirt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## fathead

I'd like to next time they are available. I wouldn't mind sending Chris some money next time I have a little extra anyway. The sevenstring.org juggernaut must continue.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## fathead

Man, 100k seems like a long ways off yet.


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGON!!!


----------



## Pauly

Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?
Neon: I need paper.
Nobody: What color?
Neon: What Colors do we have?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: What else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: White and what else?
Nobody: Only white.
Neon: Why didnt you say so.
Nobody: Say what?


----------



## D-EJ915

j00 4r3 b0r3d!


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> j00 4r3 b0r3d!



l13k [email protected]!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg!!


----------



## fathead

Pauly said:


> Neon: Why didnt you say so.
> Nobody: Say what?



This reminds me of a conversation I had with myself after eating some tainted cheese.


----------



## Desecrated

soy-cheese


----------



## D-EJ915

E Z


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> E Z



EZDrummer?


----------



## Desecrated

ezdrummer is the shit


----------



## D-EJ915

Malice Mizer is sweet \m/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## Spoongirl

turtles


----------



## playstopause

http://www.turtles.com/


----------



## playstopause

Spoongirl said:


> turtles


----------



## Nik

turtles are sweet


----------



## playstopause

And taste good too


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!


first time playing my 7 today in like 2 weeks, lol


----------



## Naren

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU, JEFF!?!?!? 2 WEEKS??!?!??!


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh I hate the pickups in it  not my fault, my other guitars sound better


----------



## D-EJ915

chillin to some ELO


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhh I hate the pickups in it  not my fault, my other guitars sound better



Then... CHANGE the pickups. It's not that hard, y'know? Geez, man... I mean, really... seriously... like... you know... dude... the pickups... that's right... you heard me.


----------



## D-EJ915

cough up the money and I'll do it!


----------



## Naren

If you gave me your guitar, I'd cough up the money. But, hey, then it'd be my guitar and not yours!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah no


----------



## Naren

"Yeah no"!? WHAT THE...?! Youuuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG!!! HI!!!!!!1!!!

HOWS IT GOIGN!?!?!??!?!+1+1+!?1+


----------



## D-EJ915

mWAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Alpo

orly!???!?1+1+?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> OMG!!! HI!!!!!!1!!!
> 
> HOWS IT GOIGN!?!?!??!?!+1+1+!?1+



yeahthnxgbye


----------



## Alpo

:Ö(


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFGRLYWTFBBQ!!?!?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> E Z



That was e-z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG!!! HI!!!!!!1!!!
> 
> HOWS IT GOIGN!?!?!??!?!+1+1+!?1+



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

_..~+W+~.._


----------



## Alpo

CAPS LOCK!!1!11 CAPS LOCK!!!11!!!!++?!?!?+

OMG CAPS LOK IS BEST!!!!1! THE BEST WAI TO BE HEARD!!!1!


----------



## g3rmanium

`'°²³W³²°'´


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> CAPS LOCK!!1!11 CAPS LOCK!!!11!!!!++?!?!?+
> 
> OMG CAPS LOK IS BEST!!!!1! THE BEST WAI TO BE HEARD!!!1!



YEH I GES WE SHULD AL POST IN UPPERCASE FROM NOW ON!!!!!!!11

I THIK IT RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

UPPERCASE IS T3H PWN!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

UPPER CASE FTW !!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

OMG H4X1!


----------



## Alpo

"Caps Lock?" I wonder what that does? WHOA!!! TOTALLY AWESOME!


----------



## g3rmanium

YEAH IS LIKE YOU KNOW... INSTANT AWSUMNESS!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Naren

Didn't we all ask you nicely to stop with the random "E" nonsense?


----------



## Alpo

I do believe we did.


----------



## g3rmanium

I don't believe I care.


----------



## g3rmanium

\W/


----------



## nitelightboy

So, anybody see any good movies lately?


----------



## nitelightboy

I'm thinking about going to the movies this weekend and need some suggestions.


----------



## fathead

Nah, I'm not a big fan of the snuff film genre

I've been wanting to see The Reaping, Aqua Teen, and Premonition


----------



## nitelightboy

The Reaping looks like it'll be pretty good. And I definately want to see Aqua Teen. I haven't been to the theater since Miami Vice was in it.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\W//


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## fathead

I'm normally a pretty big movie hound but I haven't been in a while. Really starting to miss it, but the closest decent theater is like 40 minutes away, and every time I'm there I have something else to do.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

I'm a movie maniac. I watch at least 5 movies a week. Sometimes as many as 10-15.

Not in the movie theater though. I only go to the movie theater about once every 3-6 months.


----------



## D-EJ915

gnyargh?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

the first movie I'll see is probably the transformers


----------



## Alpo

The first movie ever?


----------



## D-EJ915

no this semester


----------



## D-EJ915

even though it'll be summer


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Alpo

Newest page ever?


----------



## D-EJ915

newest page


----------



## Alpo

Ever? Sweet!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I LOVE IT!!! <333


----------



## Desecrated

I will miss this page to


----------



## D-EJ915

ghahah


----------



## Alpo

That is liek toatly awsome!1!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I KNOWWW!!


----------



## Alpo

I ALSO KNOWWW!!!1!


----------



## D-EJ915

GOING TO GET MY SHIT!!! MY RAM AND SOUND CARD!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG!!1!! WHOAWHOAWHOA!!!! SOUNDCARD


----------



## fathead

Cool, I'm hoping to order my 680i setup this weekend, but the mobo choices are not spectacular.


----------



## D-EJ915

I got my shit!

Gonna plkug it in!!


----------



## g3rmanium

OMG U R ALL SOO AWSUM !!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## fathead

I have a red pencil box.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> I got my shit!
> 
> Gonna plkug it in!!



Plkug?


----------



## D-EJ915

got 2GB of ram now, and ownage coming from my audio card \m/


----------



## Alpo

OK!!


----------



## D-EJ915

more ram = ownage


----------



## g3rmanium

GOT RAM?????????


----------



## D-EJ915

YESSESS!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt got my music on the sunbox now :3


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Plkug?



That's right. It's a Finnish word... it means "Aleksi is gay."

























... "gay" meaning "happy" -- not "homosexual." I hope you didn't misunderstand me there.


----------



## D-EJ915

BOO!!!


----------



## Naren

Boo...?


----------



## Alpo

TGIF, dudes!! 



Naren said:


> ... "gay" meaning "happy" -- not "homosexual." I hope you didn't misunderstand me there.



Of course I didn't.


----------



## Naren

Yes, it is Friday. Tomorrow I'm going to the hospital, doing my laundry, and then going to hang out with my girlfriend and some friends, then go out to a cool restaurant for dinner and drinking. Then my girlfriend and I go home for more partying. Then on Sunday, I've got band practice in the morning. Then I'm coming back home to hang out wit' m' girl - old-school style, yo.


----------



## D-EJ915

banananas


network theory quiz x2 later today


----------



## Naren

What's up with that crazy fox there, yo?


----------



## D-EJ915

he's my friend :3


----------



## Naren

What's his name?


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## yevetz

TRATATA


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hello.



What?! You gotta flaunt your high-class rich fancy-schmancy words all over this forum and make others feel like shit?! Eh?! do ya?! Do ya?!

...

Ya don't? Well, I, uh, I... I never thought about it that way... I guess...


----------



## Alpo

...


----------



## Naren

So, you're... a teletubby, then?


----------



## Alpo

IM THE TELETUBBY!"!1!!!!!!11!


----------



## Naren

So, you're not just "a" teletubby. You're "THE" teletubby?


----------



## yevetz

"THE" teletubby - RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

It does?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes, it is Friday. Tomorrow I'm going to the hospital, doing my laundry, and then going to hang out with my girlfriend and some friends, then go out to a cool restaurant for dinner and drinking. Then my girlfriend and I go home for more partying. Then on Sunday, I've got band practice in the morning. Then I'm coming back home to hang out wit' m' girl - old-school style, yo.



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> ...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!E


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> E?



I swear, dude. You're gonna go postal one of these days and just totally go insane.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!E


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I swear, dude. You're gonna go postal one of these days and just totally go insane.



I'm far too boring to do that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!!!E


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I'm far too boring to do that.



Maybe that's exactly why you will.


----------



## yevetz

hgmjhg,yfu6e545451453436yu4htrhkdbldklbkdfsnbjdfkbkdsjgkdfjgkdsfjgkdsj;kgjj;dsjg;kdsjgkgjg;kljgkjdfgjiresuji95edeujihjhgkijekirjf'i e ijdfigb'dfahbndfnbkdnfjbndfkbndsfnbkldfnbkdsnfkbndsfbdsfbdfbdfsbdsfbdsfbdfbdsfbdfbdbdsfbdsbdsbdsfbdsbdsfbdsfbdfbdfbdsfbdsfbdsfbdsfbdsfbdsfhtrjyulo;'k;;j;jk;jk;j;jh;hj;jh;jhdfgjhdfghdfhdfghdfghdfghdfghdgfhdfhdfghfdghdfghdfghdfghdfghdfghdfghfkdfdsfhsdfgsdfgsdfgrwetwertwertwetwetwetwetwertwertwetrwetwertwretrwetrewtwretertwetrewtewtwetwretwetwetwertwetweertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwertwretwertwertwertewrtwertdfsgdsfgdfvbcvbxcvbxcvbxvcbxcvnnbvmbnv,mbm,nm,nbm,bn,nb,nb,nbm,nb,nbm,nb,nbm,nbmk,jhlgjhkl,.//,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,/,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./,./kl;kl;kl;kl;kl;kl;oyuiyuirtrtyirtihkfkhgjsrtfujryfjytrfkjtykkur


----------



## Naren

agasgasgaga??????


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe that's exactly why you will.



That is conclusive.


----------



## g3rmanium

\W/


----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> So, you're not just "a" teletubby. You're "THE" teletubby?



ACTUALLY IM TEH TELETUBBY!!!!11!!1!"!!1!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> ACTUALLY IM TEH TELETUBBY!!!!11!!1!"!!1!



... "Teh"? What does that mean? What language is that? Or does that mean your name is "Teh Teletubby"? Like "Fur Teletubby" and "Sniffles Teletubby"?


----------



## Alpo

HEY NAREN CAPS LOCK IS KOOL!!1!!


----------



## Naren

Like Kool Aide?


----------



## Alpo

Why not?


----------



## D-EJ915

gool


----------



## Alpo

I'm in love with your fox...


----------



## fathead

Oh yes, that fox is quite foxey.


----------



## g3rmanium

OI OI OI !!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> HEY NAREN CAPS LOCK IS KOOL!!1!!



YES !!!!!!!!!!!!1!!


----------



## D-EJ915

chastisement rules \m/


----------



## fathead

chastise
1 : to inflict punishment on (as by whipping)


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## g3rmanium

Got pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana monanza!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

\m/


----------



## D-EJ915

gwahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass it!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!1111111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!111111111111111!!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEE!1111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!111111!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!111111


----------



## g3rmanium

E!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEE11111!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!11111


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEE1!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!11!


----------



## g3rmanium

11800!


----------



## D-EJ915

gooohahahha!


----------



## fathead

Oh yes, well said, I concur.


----------



## D-EJ915

bawahahaha!


----------



## Alpo

I can't get over how awesome that fox is...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Bobby

I figured this thread would be at 30k by now.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Sebastian

GREAT AVATAR D-EJ915 !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya alpo


----------



## Alpo

CAPS LOCK!!!!111!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bobby said:


> I figured this thread would be at 30k by now.



Yeah, shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> CAPS LOCK!!!!111!!



FOR T3H WINN!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

I DECLARE THIS THREAD TO BE A CAPS LOCK ONLY ZONE !!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for updating album art


----------



## Alpo

YAY FO UPDATING ALBUM ART?


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Another boring saturday...

I think I'll play Baldur's Gate for a while...


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun

goodnight alpo


----------



## Alpo

Got bored of Baldur's Gate. I think I'll see if my mixer still works.


----------



## g3rmanium

AND YOUR MIXR IS T3H WORK???????????????


----------



## Alpo

MY MXR WRKS1!!"1!!1½§§!!

NOW I JUST NEED MONEY TO GET A NEW MONITOR SO I CAN HOOK EVERYTHING UP!!!!!!!1!!11!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool!


----------



## Alpo

I KNEW MY MXR WOULD WORK BUT I JUST FELT LIKE TRYING IT ANYWAY!!!1!!

I'M GETTING A NEW MONITOR IN ABOUT A MONTH!!1!!11!

21" FTW!11!!!


----------



## fathead

Just ordered my 680i build parts today. After that have to track down a good 24" lcd. I think the 21" CRT is putting the kybosh on my eyeballs.


----------



## Alpo

21" WYDESKREEN WIT COMPONENT IN FOR MY CONSOLES IS TEH BEST!!!!1!!!1


----------



## D-EJ915

gagghhh


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## D-EJ915

I made a pretty good playlist

back-on
atreyu
dir en grey
the agony scene
shadows fall
the acacia strain
afi
black dahlia murder
chastisement
children of bodom
chimaira
deathstars
dimmu borgir
devil driver
dir en grey (more lol)

haven't gotten through my shit any farther than that


----------



## Alpo

Your playlist sucks and your monopoly is pathetic!


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## g3rmanium

YA YOUR PLAYLIST SUX0RZ1!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> huh?



YES!
!


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> huh?



You not understand?!? You have very bad playlist. I make you better playlist, 100%!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo page 297 aye?


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmmm


----------



## Alpo

Harro! How are you today?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm doing okay, going to go eat in ... 3 . 2 . 1 ...

*poof*


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo! where the fuck is naren?


----------



## Alpo

HIS PORBABLTY JAMMIN WIT SOMOEN!!11!


----------



## D-EJ915

meh

I'm goin to bed


----------



## Alpo

Good night, fox-dude!


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Good night!


----------



## fathead

Krakatoa


----------



## Naren

Klaatu Barata Nikto??!?! Mahlbya araktu vareso!??!?!?


----------



## b3n

^ yep


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

moooo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

bada-bing, folks.


----------



## Buzz762

Just got a 30GB iPod. Fuck yeah.


I also got a pair of camo shorts.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I want to see a camo iPod..


----------



## D-EJ915

eww ipods...


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 said:


> eww ipods...



It holds about 29.8GB more than my iRiver. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I've actually seen one (1) ipod in person. Made me ask why someone would pay so much for just another mp3 player.. but one look in the owners eyes and I felt like saying that would be like stabbing santa in front of kids.

So I didn't.


----------



## D-EJ915

Buzz762 said:


> It holds about 29.8GB more than my iRiver. I'm not complaining.


Cool! lol I have to give Apple props for using my "stick a fucking d-pad under the wheel" idea 

I don't like the iPod btw...or iTunes


----------



## Naren

Why not? My iPod has 30GB of space on it. That's only 10GB smaller than all the space on my computer (I have a 40GB hard drive - 11GB of which is music). I never understood people who beat up on iPods. The price is reasonable. They have a very convenient (and cool looking) interface. They have a lot of space (for music, movies, text, etc.).

I've never used iTunes to buy anything (I don't really see the point), so I can't say whether I like it or don't like (since I've never used it!)


----------



## D-EJ915

I just don't like them  I've always hated them since they came out, I've used every single version of it and never liked it, iTunes is horrid too.


----------



## Naren

Never had any problems. 

So, I was watching Excel Saga again yesterday (love that series) and I was reminded of you by the one character who is obsessed with elementary school girls (because you always post those "loli" pics in this thread).


----------



## Alpo

Hello. I'm new here.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahah which character?

I've been watching Tokimeki all night, started at 1 now I'm gonna watch 13 next


----------



## Alpo

Waht is Tikimaki?!?1+


----------



## D-EJ915

oh hahahahah I thought you said "one of the elementary school girls" but you said "the guy who likes elementary school girls" 

wtf


----------



## Alpo

I promised myself I would start working out in the morning.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> hahah which character?
> 
> I've been watching Tokimeki all night, started at 1 now I'm gonna watch 13 next



The dude who made the Ropponmatsu robots. I don't know if they ever mention his name... He's the only dude in the whole series who is obsessed with elementary school girls, dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah I've never watched it, I was wonderinga name so I could go check him out  sounds like a nut job


----------



## g3rmanium

YES !


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> ah I've never watched it, I was wonderinga name so I could go check him out  sounds like a nut job



You've never seen Excel Saga?  You need to watch it now. It's the funniest Japanimation series ever made. It's also the craziest. Each episode makes fun of a different kind of animation, such as: love comedy, sci-fi, detective, an animation concerned with social issues, a youth animation, B action, post-apocalyptic action, Power Rangers/Kamen Rider-style animation, an animal animation, American animation, a girly animation (if that episode, they couldn't show any men. Their faces were always off screen. ), a survival animation, etc. etc. Altogether 26 episodes, mainly dealing with the main character, Excel, and her ideological association, ACROSS, that's trying to take over the world.

It touches on pretty much every stereotype in Japanese animation (and in American animation for the American animation episode).

Considering how much you like "anime," you absolutely have to watch this series, dude.

Oh, and the dude is a nutjob, alright, but so is everyone in the entire series.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

... what?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess 

INTO ETERNITY!!!! CHILD MOLESTERS!"!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

BEWARE!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

the home slices go like whoa at night


----------



## D-EJ915

like trucks, when they back up...they go "beep beep beep"

like the roadrunner


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

gooohahahahhaah!


----------



## D-EJ915

magicalness


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmhhmmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

CRYSTALS OF COLD!


----------



## D-EJ915

PORN GIRL NAMES! KRYSTAL! DESTINY!


----------



## D-EJ915

SLOPPY JOE


----------



## D-EJ915

"BURGER" KING


----------



## D-EJ915

"CAME IN JOE"


----------



## D-EJ915

SPONGE BOB


----------



## D-EJ915

DYSFUNCTIONALITIZATION!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

oooh yeahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

god damnit you got 11911 fuck you


----------



## D-EJ915

son of a bitch...


----------



## D-EJ915

corn husker


----------



## D-EJ915

drew


----------



## D-EJ915

fudge packer


----------



## D-EJ915

etc.


----------



## D-EJ915

11919


----------



## D-EJ915

ok new page


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

omg only one more to 300 pages  like OMG LOLZ!!! ZLOZ!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

the ZLOZ factor!


----------



## D-EJ915

smagnanamous!


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

it's what's for dinner


----------



## D-EJ915

the OTHER white meat


----------



## D-EJ915

NOT pork


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

it could be the other red meat too...


----------



## D-EJ915

or purple meat...


----------



## D-EJ915

blue, yellow...


----------



## D-EJ915

whatever your colour preference may be


----------



## D-EJ915

YOU CAN BE WHAT YOU WANT TO BE IN THE WANNABE ARMY!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta love cheesy catchphrases...


----------



## D-EJ915

war was the shit, yo


----------



## D-EJ915

you know what I'm talkin about, cap guns, all that jazz


----------



## D-EJ915

water wars too


----------



## D-EJ915

kill noobs with my bazooka wagon ov d00m


----------



## D-EJ915

BRING ULTIMATE TERROR UPON THEM!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THE RIVER WOULD BE RED WITH THEIR BLOOD!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

and I would build a raft from their corpses


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, people = ultimate transportation


----------



## D-EJ915

free too, and if you get hungry, it's right there


----------



## D-EJ915

can't beat it, reallly


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS FOX IS MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'M THE FOXITTY FOOLZ0rz!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya for all caps


----------



## D-EJ915

only a few to go


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG WE'VE ALMOST MADE IT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

GYAAAHH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

and page 300


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

I love the kitties


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

*pets the kitty*


----------



## D-EJ915

*snuggles*


----------



## D-EJ915

awww kitty!!!! <333


----------



## D-EJ915

d


----------



## D-EJ915

c


----------



## D-EJ915

b


----------



## D-EJ915

a


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

^*


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

omg almost there


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

say hi to Lindsey *waves to ... then snuggles*


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

yay 1987 *snuggles*


----------



## D-EJ915

GYAHHH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ah I can get to 301


----------



## D-EJ915

on second thought


----------



## D-EJ915

no wait 3rd thought


----------



## D-EJ915

4th...


no wait on 7 now


----------



## D-EJ915

ok fuck this


----------



## Eric

and D-Ej915 single handedly complets the contest...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

ok goin to 12k


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## D-EJ915

omg omg


----------



## D-EJ915

12k post


----------



## D-EJ915

12k reply


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, I'm still goin


----------



## D-EJ915

j00 g0t n0th1ng 0n m3


----------



## D-EJ915

INTO ETERNTITY!


----------



## D-EJ915

asdf


----------



## D-EJ915

YEP!!! LAST 5 MINUTES


----------



## D-EJ915

12k 21 here I come


----------



## D-EJ915

gwaahahahha!


----------



## D-EJ915

WTF I'm up at 4am again


----------



## D-EJ915

I've got to stop this....


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it can't be good


----------



## Eric

You submit threads inhumanly fast


----------



## D-EJ915

gay tomorrow I have my physics lab final :/


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate tests and stuff


----------



## Eric

I officially deemed the dwarf hamster cute


----------



## D-EJ915

oh posts? yeah I crank them out


----------



## D-EJ915

dwarf hamsters are cool I guess


----------



## Eric

and did not kill it


----------



## D-EJ915

ok crazy double-bass drum


----------



## D-EJ915

yes I got it wewt


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

it was new page a while ago wasn't it?


----------



## Eric

im going to charlotte in june


----------



## D-EJ915

if you use hte quick reply it just keeps adding posts to the page


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, I'm lleaving in may


----------



## D-EJ915

you can say hi to ryan though


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL like that'll happen


----------



## D-EJ915

s


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, no way ahahhaha


----------



## D-EJ915

oh man lol almost another page


----------



## D-EJ915

DROWNING MEEEEEE


----------



## D-EJ915

into eternity is pretty sick


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man totally sick


----------



## D-EJ915

gooohahahhahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I might go to bed soon


----------



## D-EJ915

soon in deed.


----------



## D-EJ915

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

in deed = indeed ?


----------



## D-EJ915

and yetééé


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmhmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah; man, you know you like it


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

shall I rest or not...


----------



## D-EJ915

I've got one more into eternity song


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess I'll listen to that


----------



## D-EJ915

DROWNING YOUUUU DROWNING MEEEE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

this song rules so hard


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man you know it does


----------



## D-EJ915

D!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

D/$!"""!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah that shit is annoying


----------



## D-EJ915

ok last song


----------



## D-EJ915

before KsE that is


----------



## D-EJ915

meh


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## D-EJ915

post timer


----------



## D-EJ915

61


----------



## D-EJ915

gruel


----------



## D-EJ915

cruel


----------



## D-EJ915

paralyzed....


----------



## D-EJ915

with your lights...


----------



## D-EJ915

the deer is....


----------



## D-EJ915

hit by your car


----------



## D-EJ915

it flies over your car


----------



## D-EJ915

and you drive on


----------



## D-EJ915

because you ahve a tank which flips deer over the top


----------



## D-EJ915

it was unscathed, motherfucker!


----------



## D-EJ915

YOU SEEE IT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

the fleeing lines...


----------



## D-EJ915

feeling for mines


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

the goo goo men


----------



## D-EJ915

goo goo men


----------



## D-EJ915

zwahahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg omg omg


----------



## D-EJ915

10 seconds left


----------



## D-EJ915

ne page


----------



## D-EJ915

ah beat it before it switched songs


----------



## D-EJ915

man that was close


----------



## D-EJ915

it was close IN DEED


----------



## D-EJ915

1984


----------



## D-EJ915

err 12084


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm....


----------



## D-EJ915

*poofles*


----------



## D-EJ915

Today, 03:40 AM #11961 
D-EJ915 
ESP~nya




Join Date: Oct 2005
Last Online: Today
Location: Charlotte, NC
Posts: 9,139 
Thanked: 25 

Main Seven: ESP LTD H-207
Rig: Randall + Ashdown


Mood: 
and page 300


----------



## D-EJ915

129


----------



## D-EJ915

130 posts on this page


----------



## D-EJ915

131


----------



## Alpo

That's a lot of posts.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> god damnit you got 11911 fuck you



What's so cool about that number?


----------



## Naren

Germanium should take lessons from you, Jeff. He has no idea how to post whore. He just writes "E!!!" or "Yes" for 2 pages, then disappears. That was some nice quality post whoring there for like 20-30 pages.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> son of a bitch...



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 12k post



Congratulations!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> What's so cool about that number?


it's a palindrome ... nothing special, really


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Germanium should take lessons from you, Jeff. He has no idea how to post whore. He just writes "E!!!" or "Yes" for 2 pages, then disappears. That was some nice quality post whoring there for like 20-30 pages.


yeah dude 

Last 24 Hours	
D-EJ915 (244)
Wiggywiggler (27)


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> it's a palindrome ... nothing special, really



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok goin for 12121


----------



## D-EJ915

ok ok ok


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium should take lessons from you, Jeff. He has no idea how to post whore. He just writes "E!!!" or "Yes" for 2 pages, then disappears.



You know, there's this thing called "job" and this thing called "hiking in the mountains."


----------



## D-EJ915

actually


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> You know, there's this thing called "job" and this thing called "hiking in the mountains."


it really doesn,t take long


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

ok *falls asleep*


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes---


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

"Yes"


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yay!



Damn.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I got it afterall  you truly have mastered post whoring when you can post after not posting for a while and get hte post you want


----------



## Alpo

Hte post you want?


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah new page


----------



## D-EJ915

GEH! 430 how ?!?!?


----------



## Alpo

If you kids did this everyday, we'd get to 100k a lot faster.


----------



## D-EJ915

I only ahvea few more until I have 2555 posts in this thread, why not


----------



## D-EJ915

kids?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm older than you, bitch :GRR:


----------



## D-EJ915

yep, I am!


----------



## D-EJ915

and I don't really care


----------



## D-EJ915

ok ok ok...


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

2555 posts in this thread!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You know, there's this thing called "job" and this thing called "hiking in the mountains."



I don't see what that has to do with "E!!!!!" or "Yes." I'm posting from this thing called a "job" and I haven't been hiking in the mountains in over a year.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have more posts in this thread than 99% of the users here


----------



## D-EJ915

MUST BE THE FIRST NEW POSTS!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

(naren you need to thank this thread, you were the first reply)


----------



## Naren

I have 1287 posts in this thread. 



D-EJ915 said:


> (naren you need to thank this thread)



Thank the thread for what?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno....do the thank thingy


----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]bows before the glory and majesty of the 100k Reply Contest thread.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

Thank you, 100k thread! You really opened my eyes to a world previously unknown to me. I can finally be proud of what I truly am inside. Thank you, 100k thread.












I'm not gay! 










...Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## D-EJ915

alpo just passed 1k posts, wewt


----------



## Alpo

Hey, what do you know! 1002 posts! I'm so happy!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> alpo just passed 1k posts, wewt



And that's not counting the 1,500 so posts he has in this thread alone.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> And that's not counting the 1,500 so posts he has in this thread alone.



Ehem, 1755.


----------



## Makelele

Heh, I've only got 177 posts in this thread.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Ehem, 1755.



I was just guessing, but I wasn't that far off. Interesting that you have almost twice as many posts in this thread as you do outside of this thread and off-topic.


----------



## Alpo

Well, I post a lot of bollocks here. I post when I'm practicing guitar or bass, or having breakfast.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

and we all love bollocks don't we


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Well, I post a lot of bollocks here. I post when I'm practicing guitar or bass, or having breakfast.



I post here when I'm at work (I've been working on a bunch of translations today). At least 80% of what I post in this thread is... silly... or stupid... and not... good... 'n' stuff...


----------



## Alpo

N'Sync?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> If you kids did this everyday, we'd get to 100k a lot faster.



You are invited to participate.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I don't see what that has to do with "E!!!!!" or "Yes." I'm posting from this thing called a "job" and I haven't been hiking in the mountains in over a year.



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

mefrommiddleearth said:


> and we all love bollocks don't we



Never mind the bollocks, here's Sore Throat!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You are invited to participate.



You're invited to participate too.  I'm doing it every day, but you never do.  Sure, I don't do it as much as DEJ, but I'm not a contributor.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy

Anyone else have to take a massive crap?


----------



## nitelightboy

I've been sick for a few days and it's one end or the other.


----------



## nitelightboy

Guess which one it is today.


----------



## fathead

Yep, the colon clock ticketh.


----------



## nitelightboy

The bell tolls for thee.....better hit the crapper 'for it hits the boxers


----------



## Wiggywiggler

flu for me, so I'm oozing. As a tip though, never everrun out of toilet paper when sick. Napkins aren't too comfy.


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah. I had to use those recycled paper towels once when we ran out at work/


----------



## Buzz762

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah. I had to use those recycled paper towels once when we ran out at work/



I've been there as well.


----------



## Alpo

You think that's bad, I had to lick my ass clean once.


----------



## nitelightboy

Ah. So you really ARE a pussy


----------



## Alpo




----------



## anon23094

so how about those cowboys fightin' those indians (Native Americans)...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf are you doouchebags talkingabout?


----------



## nitelightboy

Poop.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah


----------



## fathead

May the cup runneth over.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Mattmc74

e i e i o


----------



## D-EJ915

we'll get a new page...


----------



## D-EJ915

in a few...


----------



## Naren

yeh?


----------



## Buzz762

Women piss me off.


----------



## Naren

Yeah? Well, men piss me off.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Naren

Maybe Buzz is gay. Women piss him off, so he decided to go with men.


----------



## D-EJ915

as long as they're sexy I guess?

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Naren

Uhm... no...


----------



## Alpo

I'm in no mood for your shenanigans.


----------



## Naren

Well, I am.  So die.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo

Alpo said:


>





Naren said:


>


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

I'm in the mood for narens shenadegans so thats a 2:1 victory


----------



## Naren

mefrommiddleearth said:


> I'm in the mood for narens shenadegans so thats a 2:1 victory



YAY!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

now good sir it's time for you to get on wit your shenanaganising


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You're invited to participate too.  I'm doing it every day, but you never do.  Sure, I don't do it as much as DEJ, but I'm not a contributor.



It's all good.

Or... it's all E?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

first post on page woo hoo


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Or... it's all E?



Nah... I'm the only E here, muthah fuckah. 

Yeeeah.


----------



## Alpo

Alpo said:


>





Naren said:


>





Alpo said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Nah... I'm the only E here, muthah fuckah.
> 
> Yeeeah.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Alpo said:


>





Naren said:


>





Alpo said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>





Alpo said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## D-EJ915

you love the orly owl


----------



## Michael




----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Michael

Hey, what's up?


----------



## Alpo

Waht??!?


----------



## D-EJ915

Mawdyson said:


> Hey, what's up?


yo


----------



## Buzz762

I'm having one long dumbass-attack today.

and I've only been up for an hour.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah


my head hurts T__T


----------



## nitelightboy

Lunch time!! What's everyone eating??


----------



## nitelightboy

Got me some Wendy's. Spicy Chicken Combo with a baked potato.


----------



## Alpo

Evening.


----------



## Naren

Well, I'm going to bed in about 30 minutes, but I had gyuudon for dinner.


----------



## Alpo

UR GOIN TO BED NAREN??+?!1!?! 

GOOD NITE, SLEEP TITE!!1!!+1?!?!?11

:d:d::d:d:d:d:d


----------



## D-EJ915

g'night naren


----------



## Desecrated

MORNING


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

yoooourrrr maaaggniiffiicceenttt crroowwwn offf hoorrnnns iinnsspiireess deeeeeeeeeddsss maaalliiiffiicceennntt....


----------



## Desecrated

were is germanium today ?


----------



## D-EJ915

I had macaroni and cheese for lunch, a slice of pizza and like half a burger w/fries for dinner


----------



## Naren

The Arisen said:


> yoooourrrr maaaggniiffiicceenttt crroowwwn offf hoorrnnns iinnsspiireess deeeeeeeeeddsss maaalliiiffiicceennntt....



myyyyy maaaggniiffiicceenttt crroowwwn offf hoorrnnns iinnsspiireedd yooooooouuu ttooooo ddooooo eeeeeeevvvvviiiiillll? WWwwwhhhhyyyyy iiiiisssss tthhhhaaaaattt? Mmyyyyy crroowwwn iiiiissss nnnooooottt gggeeeennnuuuuiiiinneeeellllyyyy eeeeeeevvvvvviiiiiilll!!



D-EJ915 said:


> ohayo!



O-ha.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...


----------



## Naren

Yeah, you know "Ohayou" but you don't know "Oha."


----------



## Desecrated

*Somebody set up us the bomb.*
engrish for everybody


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> *Somebody set up us the bomb.*
> engrish for everybody



Actually it's not for everybody.  It's quite discrimitory, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Desecrated

If you cant make fun of peoples language skill, ther would be no internet.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> If you cant make fun of peoples language skill, ther would be no internet.



Actually that should be:

If you can*'*t make fun of people*'*s language skill*s*, ther*e* would be no internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Naren

Sup, DJ?


----------



## Alpo

Dudes! Waddup!!


----------



## D-EJ915

DJ?


----------



## D-EJ915

oh naren

that shin-chan show is on


----------



## Alpo

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> oh naren
> 
> that shin-chan show is on



Are you telling me it's on some channel over there? 

That reminds me. I went to a "Book Off" (a store that sells used books, comics, DVDs, and games) about 15 minutes from my house on Monday and bought 5 comics for about $8. Pretty good deal. Been pretty busy at work, so I haven't had a chance to start reading them yet, but they look pretty dang interesting. 



D-EJ915 said:


> DJ?



DEJ = DJ


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Are you telling me it's on some channel over there?
> 
> That reminds me. I went to a "Book Off" (a store that sells used books, comics, DVDs, and games) about 15 minutes from my house on Monday and bought 5 comics for about $8. Pretty good deal. Been pretty busy at work, so I haven't had a chance to start reading them yet, but they look pretty dang interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> DEJ = DJ


they play it on adult swim, Inu Yasha is on now

D-EJ != DEJ != DJ

D-EJ = Dee Eee Jay, get it right man! come on!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> they play it on adult swim, Inu Yasha is on now
> 
> D-EJ != DEJ != DJ
> 
> D-EJ = Dee Eee Jay, get it right man! come on!



Are you serious? They actually play Kureyon no shin-chan on Adult Swim?  What has the world come to....?

And your name is too hard to remember with all those numbers and letters. So shortening it to DJ or DJ Jazzy Jeff is a lot easier.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhh it's not that hard, although I've been using since like 00 so I guess it would be easy for me


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhhh it's not that hard, although I've been using since like 00 so I guess it would be easy for me



Of course, it's easy for you.  I have a password at work that is a combination of upper and lower case alphabet characters, numbers, and symbols and I've been using it long enough that it's easy for me to remember, but, if someone asked me my password and I said it to them, they wouldn't be able to remember it long enough to use it (for example, iO9p2uPK.o-E2,J2O4).


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never used a comma or period in one of my passwords before, I should try that some time


----------



## Alpo

I'm hungry.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Alpo

Eating.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> were is germanium today ?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Eating.



I brought some apples to work today.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I bought some apples to work today.



How do you "buy apples to work"?


----------



## Alpo

He's German. That's how.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> How do you "buy apples to work"?



Yeah, I was JUST TRYING TO CORRECT THAT TYPO, ERIC!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> He's German. That's how.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> He's German. That's how.







g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, I was JUST TRYING TO CORRECT THAT TYPO, ERIC!



I was too fast for ya.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I was too fast for ya.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

Indeed.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe I should go outside.


----------



## Naren

Maybe you should.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe I will.


----------



## Naren

Maybe... you will...


----------



## Alpo

I did. Now I'm bored.


----------



## nitelightboy

Damn.


----------



## Alpo

Zam!


----------



## nitelightboy

Blam.


----------



## Alpo

'Nam.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wham.


----------



## fathead

Kabam


----------



## nitelightboy

Spam.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I am so fucking hungry.


----------



## nitelightboy

Me too.


----------



## fathead

I just had a strawberry cream cheese croissant and a cherry turnover. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## nitelightboy

I've got some popcorn in the microwave. Not the best breakfast, but it's all we had in the office. Freakin vending machines are empty.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Indeed.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Maybe I should go outside.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you should.



Yes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I didn't eat breakfast because I never have time. I'm waiting until lunch so I can at least leave the office and go do something.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe... you will...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I did. Now I'm bored.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Waht


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

Waht


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## jaxadam

*hi*


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## nitelightboy

WHAT?!?!

YEEEYAAAH!!

Gotta love Lil John


----------



## Makelele

Me sleepy.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt!!!


----------



## Bound

Single post

DOUPLEPOST






TRIPLEPOST






QUAD DAMAGE!






UNSTOPABLE






awww... what is this merging business.... that totally killed the effect of the quad damage.....


----------



## Naren

Yo


----------



## D-EJ915

ummm hello?


----------



## fathead

Testing, is this thing on?


----------



## playstopause

Sure is


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## D-EJ915

hewo


----------



## Alpo

Harro!


----------



## Blexican

Bleargh, I'm dead.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Waht's wiht teh new avatar, DJ Jazzy Jeff?


----------



## Naren

Looks like a transformer to me.


----------



## Alpo

Sho does.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh look in my thread

btw it's the G1 Autobot symbol.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhh look in my thread
> 
> btw it's the G1 Autobot symbol.



In what thread?


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Haven't you been here for a while?


----------



## D-EJ915

new posts dumbass, I post like 2 threads a month

futurama is on


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Haven't you been here for a while?



I'm new here. I need suggestions for a good sevenstring guitar. Also, my friend told me that sevenstring guitars can only be used for "nu-metal." Is this true? I want to play brutal stabbingpigsinthegroinalareacore. Is this possible on a sevenstring guitar?


----------



## D-EJ915

gooohahhaha!

analcore? sounds like something jason and nlb would like


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I'm new here. I need suggestions for a good sevenstring guitar. Also, my friend told me that sevenstring guitars can only be used for "nu-metal." Is this true? I want to play brutal stabbingpigsinthegroinalareacore. Is this possible on a sevenstring guitar?



Nope, not possible. Unfortunately 7-string guitars can only be used for nu-metal. Even though an average 7-string has a total of 168 frets (24 from 7 strings), for some strange reason, you can generally only use frets 1-5 on the low A string (although, "standard" is B, everyone is forced to tune down a whole step). 

For stabbingpigsinthegroinalareacore, I would recommend a 25.5" BC Rich six-string (such as the "warlock" series) tuned to B standard or drop B.


----------



## Alpo

Thanks. I guess I'll go look for a brutal BC Rich model six-string and a 70-290 gauge string set for tuning down.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll go look for a brutal BC Rich model six-string and a 70-290 gauge string set for tuning down.



That would be my recommendation, too.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll go look for a brutal BC Rich model six-string and a 70-290 gauge string set for tuning down.



I didn't mean a 6-string bass, my friend.  I meant a six-string mandolla-lyre hybrid.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Naren

Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah?



Hi E!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hi E!



Hi, J.


----------



## D-EJ915

shin-chan is on


----------



## D-EJ915

and


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, J.



How's it g?


----------



## D-EJ915

great


----------



## D-EJ915

watching Zettai Shounen #1 right now


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY!!!



No thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump it up


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpu


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpo


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpa


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpz


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpi


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpé


----------



## D-EJ915

bümp


----------



## D-EJ915

bùmp


----------



## D-EJ915

bûmp


----------



## D-EJ915

bum¶


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpz0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpzörz


----------



## D-EJ915

bümpz0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

bûmpz0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

the old lady is back


----------



## D-EJ915

(the cat)


----------



## D-EJ915

bümpü


----------



## D-EJ915

a girl arrived


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!


----------



## D-EJ915

it's gonna rain...bumpo!


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## D-EJ915

glôrp


----------



## D-EJ915

glörp


----------



## D-EJ915

and


raining


----------



## D-EJ915

glòrp


----------



## D-EJ915

kau!


----------



## D-EJ915

cow


----------



## D-EJ915

kaugummi


----------



## D-EJ915

Äpfelsaft schmeckt gut.


----------



## D-EJ915

she has a big house


----------



## D-EJ915

Sie hat eine grossisches haus


----------



## D-EJ915

now she's wet


----------



## D-EJ915

way to go, get an umbrella


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 2 umbrellas, sheesh


----------



## D-EJ915

umbrellas > raincoats


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess it's not raining anymore, lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

he sees a kid


----------



## D-EJ915

it looks like him


----------



## D-EJ915

it's wakkun


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

bump funnies


----------



## D-EJ915

asonde asondeta...blah!


----------



## D-EJ915

glüh


----------



## D-EJ915

shinies


----------



## D-EJ915

glzorzathan!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm tasty


----------



## D-EJ915

*pets the kitty*


----------



## D-EJ915

fallo


----------



## D-EJ915

negation


----------



## D-EJ915

a spaceship


----------



## D-EJ915

thingy


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

he's gone


----------



## D-EJ915

gonaldoz!


----------



## D-EJ915

it flew into the mountains


----------



## D-EJ915

83 now aye?


----------



## D-EJ915

and inu yasha is on


----------



## Alpo

Waht


----------



## D-EJ915

the intro song for this anime is pretty decent (zettai shounen)


----------



## D-EJ915

hi alpo


----------



## D-EJ915

water droplets


----------



## D-EJ915

mlah!


----------



## D-EJ915

halm


----------



## D-EJ915

hlam


----------



## D-EJ915

malh


----------



## D-EJ915

almh


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## D-EJ915

apples


----------



## D-EJ915

grapes


----------



## D-EJ915

plums


----------



## D-EJ915

plums <3


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphones


----------



## D-EJ915

asdfee


----------



## D-EJ915

The Alfee


----------



## D-EJ915

Toshihiro Takamizawa


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah don't remember the rest, but I think Sakurai is the singer


----------



## D-EJ915

there's not much dialogue in this anime


----------



## D-EJ915

the small town feel reminds me of being in Germany haha


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

small actions lol


----------



## D-EJ915

YARLY


----------



## D-EJ915

daddoo


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

boxz0rz!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

pants


----------



## Alpo

OMG POSTWHORE


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG OMG OMG OMG


just bored, actually


----------



## D-EJ915

if I wanted to post whore, I would make more threads


----------



## D-EJ915

my thread/post ratio is probably something like .5%


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahha!


----------



## D-EJ915

it says I've made like 100


----------



## D-EJ915

fun


----------



## Alpo

THIS COLOUR IS SUPPOSED TO BE ROYAL BLUE


----------



## D-EJ915

aww the cat ran away


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

tasty


----------



## Alpo

WAHT CAT?+??


----------



## D-EJ915

2292


----------



## D-EJ915

2292 2292


----------



## D-EJ915

2292 1181 2292 3373


----------



## D-EJ915

19181818 1818 2292


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG


----------



## D-EJ915

48 596497


----------



## D-EJ915

ZZZzZZzzzZOMG!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmmmm tasty


----------



## D-EJ915

some kind of dam stuff


----------



## D-EJ915

more cats, and some kittens <3


----------



## D-EJ915

bananz0rz!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

this guy,s shirt has "GLF" on it


----------



## D-EJ915

maimed and burnt


----------



## D-EJ915

defiled corpses


----------



## Alpo

OKAY


----------



## D-EJ915

intestinal incubation


----------



## D-EJ915

killed and tortured


----------



## D-EJ915

more shinies


----------



## D-EJ915

ok half way through the episode now


----------



## D-EJ915

just happens to be 25:00 exactly hahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

the bag had 3 letters too but I decided to forget them


----------



## D-EJ915

hahah mysterious 10 year gap


----------



## D-EJ915

aww the doggie is attached to the kid


----------



## D-EJ915

bananana~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

he's gonna go with the old man!


----------



## D-EJ915

sofarious!


----------



## D-EJ915

spanish rice


----------



## D-EJ915

trying to settle a score lol


----------



## D-EJ915

gahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

there's a bug on my monitor


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

l0lz


----------



## D-EJ915

happy


----------



## D-EJ915

tabun


----------



## D-EJ915

2292.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

butterfly


----------



## Alpo

HELLO


----------



## D-EJ915

knocking on some glass


----------



## D-EJ915

guy stands up


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

fun times


----------



## Alpo

yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

my roommate disappeared


----------



## D-EJ915

oh well


----------



## D-EJ915

YEAHHH!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

apples


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## D-EJ915

plums


----------



## D-EJ915

plums <3


----------



## D-EJ915

the kid is back at the bridge


----------



## Alpo

hi


----------



## D-EJ915

looking for wakkun


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

apple~nya


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

YARLY!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol another 85 ay3?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll make it to 500 I guess


----------



## D-EJ915

88


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## D-EJ915

90


----------



## D-EJ915

91


----------



## D-EJ915

92


----------



## D-EJ915

that annoying bunny is on tv


----------



## D-EJ915

94


----------



## D-EJ915

95


----------



## D-EJ915

96


----------



## D-EJ915

97


----------



## D-EJ915

98


----------



## D-EJ915

99


----------



## D-EJ915

500


----------



## D-EJ915

501


----------



## D-EJ915

02


----------



## D-EJ915

03


----------



## D-EJ915

04


----------



## D-EJ915

05


----------



## D-EJ915

06


----------



## D-EJ915

07


----------



## D-EJ915

08


----------



## D-EJ915

09


----------



## D-EJ915

10


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## Alpo

CHOCOLATE ICECREAM!!! OMG ^__^


----------



## D-EJ915

16


----------



## D-EJ915

18


----------



## D-EJ915

19


----------



## D-EJ915

520


----------



## D-EJ915

21


----------



## D-EJ915

22


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## D-EJ915

25


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## D-EJ915

28 he's chasing the cat


----------



## D-EJ915

29 je stp^^ed


----------



## D-EJ915

30 he stopped


----------



## D-EJ915

31


----------



## D-EJ915

32


----------



## D-EJ915

33


----------



## D-EJ915

34


----------



## D-EJ915

35


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## D-EJ915

39


----------



## D-EJ915

40 end of episode


----------



## D-EJ915

41

inu yasha is going off


----------



## D-EJ915

42


----------



## D-EJ915

43


----------



## D-EJ915

44 *opens zune*


----------



## D-EJ915

45


----------



## D-EJ915

46


----------



## D-EJ915

47


----------



## D-EJ915

48


----------



## D-EJ915

49


----------



## D-EJ915

50


----------



## D-EJ915

51


----------



## D-EJ915

52


----------



## D-EJ915

53


----------



## D-EJ915

54


----------



## D-EJ915

55


----------



## D-EJ915

56


----------



## D-EJ915

57


----------



## D-EJ915

58


----------



## D-EJ915

59


----------



## D-EJ915

60


----------



## D-EJ915

61


----------



## D-EJ915

62


----------



## D-EJ915

63


----------



## D-EJ915

64


----------



## D-EJ915

65


----------



## D-EJ915

66


----------



## D-EJ915

67


----------



## D-EJ915

68


----------



## D-EJ915

69


----------



## D-EJ915

70


----------



## D-EJ915

71


----------



## D-EJ915

72


----------



## D-EJ915

73


----------



## D-EJ915

74


----------



## D-EJ915

75


----------



## D-EJ915

76 i wonder when my staying up lateness will end


----------



## D-EJ915

77


----------



## D-EJ915

78


----------



## D-EJ915

79


----------



## D-EJ915

80


----------



## D-EJ915

81


----------



## D-EJ915

82


----------



## D-EJ915

83


----------



## D-EJ915

84


----------



## D-EJ915

85


----------



## D-EJ915

86


----------



## D-EJ915

87


----------



## D-EJ915

88


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## D-EJ915

90


----------



## D-EJ915

91


----------



## D-EJ915

92


----------



## D-EJ915

93


----------



## D-EJ915

94


----------



## D-EJ915

95


----------



## D-EJ915

96


----------



## D-EJ915

97


----------



## D-EJ915

98


----------



## D-EJ915

99


----------



## D-EJ915

12600


----------



## D-EJ915

up to 21


----------



## D-EJ915

02


----------



## D-EJ915

03


----------



## D-EJ915

04


----------



## D-EJ915

05


----------



## D-EJ915

06


----------



## D-EJ915

07


----------



## D-EJ915

08


----------



## D-EJ915

09 this bug just flew by, scared me, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

10


----------



## D-EJ915

11

I think "The Serpentine Offering" is the best song on in sorte


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## D-EJ915

16


----------



## D-EJ915

17


----------



## D-EJ915

18


----------



## D-EJ915

19


----------



## D-EJ915

20


----------



## D-EJ915

21


----------



## D-EJ915

22


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## D-EJ915

25


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## D-EJ915

28


----------



## D-EJ915

29


----------



## D-EJ915

30


----------



## D-EJ915

31


----------



## D-EJ915

32


----------



## D-EJ915

33


----------



## D-EJ915

ok...


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to 41


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## D-EJ915

39


----------



## D-EJ915

40


----------



## D-EJ915

41


----------



## D-EJ915

from 12321 to 12642

1 page, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

323 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

now


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I was on page 309 the whole time and we're on 317 now


----------



## D-EJ915

hard to believe I added 8 pages


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 2905 posts in this thread inclusive


----------



## D-EJ915

man


----------



## D-EJ915

I was reaching up to my bed and was like "I bet my guitar is still up here" and of course I hit the strings edges with my hand and now I have a scrape lol it was bleeding


----------



## D-EJ915

so after taking a piss and rinsing it off I come back in and walk toward my desk wondernig how my desktop is doing (not the sunbox) and practically die when my foot goes into the hole on my left pantleg


----------



## D-EJ915

guh goodnight you douchebags


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend said he was "running away"

he says weird thinsg a lot but send some good vibes for him


----------



## Makelele

what are you talking aboot, eh?


----------



## Naren

I would like to take this chance to thank DEJ nine hundred and fifty-seven for adding roughly 100 pages to the 100K thread.


----------



## Alpo

Let's all thank him. Thanks, DEJ-915!


----------



## Naren




----------



## Desecrated

thank you, and morning


----------



## nitelightboy

Happy friggin Thursday to y'all.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Äpfelsaft schmeckt gut.



Oh ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Sie hat eine grossisches haus



Großes Haus.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Oh ja.



Das ist gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> CHOCOLATE ICECREAM!!! OMG ^__^



Mhh, lecker.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Das ist gut.



Verdammt gut.


----------



## Alpo

Fudge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> what are you talking aboot, eh?



Eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Fudge.



Moo?


----------



## Alpo

Gay old times.


----------



## nitelightboy

Alpo said:


> Fudge.



Packer.


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## Desecrated

oboy


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> WAHT



HWATT?!


----------



## Alpo

HIWATT


----------



## D-EJ915

HAAH!!!


----------



## Nik

D-EJ915 said:


> HAAH!!!



^this


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Anyone ever been to Greenland?


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Wiggywiggler

thought so. Carry on.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hope you didn't drop the soap.


----------



## D-EJ915

time to eat


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Naren

Wiggywiggler said:


> Hope you didn't drop the soap.



Why? Because he'll have to bend down to get it and if he does that he'll get more wet?  It is annoying when you drop the soap, though. It tries to go down the drain 'n' stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

there's a partition in-between the showers and the drain is on the other side of the one I use, whenever I drop the soap it goes over to that side and I have to reach for it, it's bothersome but generally nobody showers when somebody is in there already


----------



## Alpo

I woke up at 5am. Funnios.


----------



## D-EJ915

yipes


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I woke up at 5am. Funnios.



Funnios are delicious!! I used to eat them all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Alpo

Waht teh fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Naren

HWAATT?! U WR TLKIN BOUT FUNNIOS, MUTHA FUCKR!!!


----------



## Alpo

Duh!


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


>


----------



## Naren

You...


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm going to bed


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck your asshole!


----------



## Naren

What's wrong, Aleksi? Got something against going to bed!?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What's wrong, Aleksi? Got something against going to bed!?


----------



## Naren

I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## Naren

I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## Alpo

Double postin' Naren.


----------



## Naren

Isn't it awesome? I'm not even a contributor, yet somehow... I double-posted.


----------



## Alpo

Mad skillz.


----------



## Naren

Hail yeeah-uh.


----------



## Alpo

When?


----------



## Naren

When what?


----------



## Alpo

What?


----------



## Naren

Who??


----------



## Alpo

Which?


----------



## Naren

WHAT!?!??!!?


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## Naren

WAT?!


----------



## Desecrated

va ?


----------



## Desecrated

Nani ?


----------



## Desecrated

whut ?


----------



## Desecrated

Sa?


----------



## Desecrated

&#1605;&#1575;


----------



## Desecrated

kako?


----------



## Desecrated

miten tyhmä minä olenkaan!


----------



## Michael

W00t?


----------



## Naren

&#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12435;&#12384;&#12424;&#12289;&#12362;&#21069;&#12425;


----------



## Makelele

&#12394;&#12380;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12395;&#26360;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12354;&#12427;&#12363;&#12290;


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> &#12394;&#12380;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12395;&#26360;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12354;&#12427;&#12363;&#12290;



&#12495;&#12483;&#12495;&#12483;&#12495;&#65281;&#12381;&#12428;&#38291;&#36949;&#12360;&#12390;&#12427;&#12424;&#65281;&#12288;&#20309;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12363;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#12387;&#12413;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;


----------



## Makelele

Alright...

&#12495;&#12483;&#12495;&#12483;&#12495;! That making a mistake, the &#12427;! You call something... the Chinese &#12387; &#12413; it is...

So is there something wrong with my babelfish translation?


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> Alright...
> 
> &#12495;&#12483;&#12495;&#12483;&#12495;! That making a mistake, the &#12427;! You call something... the Chinese &#12387; &#12413; it is...
> 
> So is there something wrong with my babelfish translation?



That's the understatement of the year. 

I said "Ha ha ha. That's all messed up. How should I say this... It sounds Chinese or something."

In other words, the text you wrote is grammatically incorrect and sounds like a mistake that Chinese are stereotyped as making when trying to talk in Japanese.


----------



## Alpo

Käyn ahon laitaa minä ilman paitaa.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I think I might take the afternoon off work. I've got a cold, and it's slow here today, so the combination of boredom and cough syrup is making me sleepy.


----------



## nitelightboy

I here ya man. I think I've answered 1 phone call since 7 am....it's killing me.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I feel gross


----------



## Zepp88

Desk jobs can be boring as hell...


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhh


----------



## Alpo

Lo, a shadow of horror is risen
In Eternity! Unknown, unprolific,
Self-clos&#8217;d, all-repelling: what demon
Hath form&#8217;d this abominable void,
This soul-shudd&#8217;ring vacuum? Some said
&#8220;It is Urizen.&#8221; But unknown, abstracted,
Brooding, secret, the dark power hid.


----------



## Naren

ARE YOU FUCKIN' SERIOUS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alpo

Ya.


----------



## Desecrated

Demons in the morning suck as. 
I once had this other-dimension creature crawling all over me in my bed when I woke up. I had to get hold of a level 5 magician to send it back. Do you know how hard it is to find a Level 5 magician at 6 am in the morning? Gees!


----------



## Sebastian

damn my computer is out of order...


----------



## Desecrated

It might be some kind of demon, summon an angel.


----------



## Tzoni

&#916;&#945;&#943;&#956;&#959;&#957;&#945;&#962;? &#902;&#947;&#947;&#949;&#955;&#959;&#962;? &#927;&#965;&#947;&#954;


----------



## Alpo

Hello. I'm bored.


----------



## Ror3h

asgjartjrasynwrsynsryj


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Demons in the morning suck as.
> I once had this other-dimension creature crawling all over me in my bed when I woke up. I had to get hold of a level 5 magician to send it back. Do you know how hard it is to find a Level 5 magician at 6 am in the morning? Gees!



Well, it might be hard where you live in Sweden, but here in Tokyo, I just whip open the phone book and there are at least 6 pages of 24-hour magicians, all level 5 and up (10 pages of magicians below level 5, 24 hour or not). That may be one of the reasons most demons don't do that kinda stuff in the morning around here.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74

Work sucks!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

I just hooked up my old PC speakers up for fun. They're surprisingly decent. Not great by any means, but not as bad as I remembered.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah Tokyo is a little bigger then Sweden. I bet you got some really badass leprechauns to. We have to import them over here.


----------



## D-EJ915

gahh


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

just ate.


----------



## D-EJ915

food time


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Stitch

So tired. Band practice tomorrow. I mean this morning. 

Bastards.


----------



## Buzz762

Good lord, I'm tired.

I took a shitload of random pictures today.. It was intended to be a picstory, but I fail at actually getting enough to fufil the entire story. I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just watched the most painfully cheesy anime series ever, I'll tell you the name just so you can AVOID AT ALL COSTS

"Yoake Mae Yori Ruri Iro Na -Crescent Love-"


----------



## Alpo

So, if it was so painfully cheesy, why did you watch it?


----------



## Makelele

Funny. Metallica has 4 albums in the Finnish top 40 chart right now. RTL, MOP, AJFA and the Black album.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^thats awesome...


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Funny. Metallica has 4 albums in the Finnish top 40 chart right now. RTL, MOP, AJFA and the Black album.



That seems to happen every time they come to Finland.


----------



## Makelele

This thread is slow today.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I watched anime too, it was about making a maid into a sex slave. Kinky. I decided not to watch Japanese toons anymore


----------



## Alpo

Life sucks. Pants suck. Everything sucks.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

except leaf blowers


----------



## D-EJ915

well it was really the last episode which took it over the edge...


----------



## D-EJ915

1800 bump


----------



## Michael

Hello, caller. I'm listening.


----------



## D-EJ915

yooo


----------



## Buzz762

These snozberries taste like snozberries!


----------



## D-EJ915

snozmmmbeles!


----------



## fathead

Then they might not be snozberries at all, because snozberries taste like chicken.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah chickenberries


----------



## D-EJ915

I got 12777!!!! lol!


----------



## Desecrated

you lucky bastard


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## fathead

Chickenberries most definitely taste like jalapeno.


----------



## Buzz762

So if alligator tastes like chicken, then aligatorberries taste like chickenberries?

So, alligatorberries taste like jalapeno?


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't like jalapenos


----------



## D-EJ915

naren, post in here


----------



## Alpo

HARRO!!1!11 ME NAREN!11!! ME POST NOW!!1


----------



## Buzz762

Alpo said:


> HARRO!!1!11 ME NAREN!11!! ME POST NOW!!1



For some reason, I found this hillarious.





In other news, my pseudo-girlfriend is coming over Tuesday to watch a movie or something. This will be the first time she's been to my place.


----------



## Alpo

I hope you've cleaned up.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha naren


----------



## D-EJ915

I'zzz goin to bed


----------



## Alpo

GOODNITE OLOLOLOLO!!11!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok NOW I'm ACTUALLY going to sleep, lol


----------



## Naren

I need to buy a new futon...  

Fuckin' thingy mabobbers... of doom... 'n' shit...


----------



## D-EJ915

well have fun with your new futon man, have nice hot sex in that one


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Eric.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> well have fun with your new futon man, have nice hot sex in that one



I always do. Had nice hot sex 3 times yesterday in my old futon (which I realized today has a no-good wrecked bottom mattress). So I went to Ikebukuro today after washing my futon sheets and bought just one futon mattress (the bottom one, which had turned black in places. Ugh) and just got back to my apartment. No work today because of Golden Week. I really didn't want to go outside. And I kinda wish I didn't. I've never seen Ikebukuro so crowded. It was literally like an ocean of people. Yesterday I went to Shinjuku with my girlfriend and, even though I work there every single day, yesterday was the most crowded I've ever seen it. There was a 2 hour wait at a donut place there.


----------



## Alpo

Fun. I like living in a "small" town. There's never too many people around.


----------



## XEN

Naren said:


> Had nice hot sex 3 times yesterday...



Ah, youth...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> HWATT?!



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> HIWATT



YES!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Mad skillz.



MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ I WILL GET WILD!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Life sucks. Pants suck. Everything sucks.



Yes.


----------



## Naren

urklvt said:


> Ah, youth...



I guess you could call it that.


----------



## g3rmanium

So what happened while I was hiking in the Blauberge yesterday?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like... E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Or... W?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Fun. I like living in a "small" town. There's never too many people around.



I like where I live. I live in Tokyo, but I live in a not very crowded area in Northern Tokyo that's 10 minutes by train from a very very crowded and convenient place and 23 minutes from where I work which is also very crowded. Within my house, there are a bunch of restaurants, super markets, convenience stores, izakayas, karaoke places, a big video/DVD rental shop, and a lot of other good stuff. And, to top it all off, where I live isn't very crowded at all. (Then again, you might come here and say, "What the hell are you saying? This is INSANELY crowded!" But I am talking in perspective of Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, Takadanobaba, and places like that)

I hated living in Choshi where I used to live which had a total population of like 60,000-70,000 people. Now I live in the biggest city in the world. Back in Choshi finding any members for a metal band would have been impossible. Even finding members for a punk band or a hard rock band or anything along those lines would have been impossible. It was incredibly inconvenient... I just avoid going to normally crowded places on days like today.


----------



## g3rmanium

There's this panorama that's just being stitched by PTGui.


----------



## g3rmanium

Usually, my panoramas are never really flawless if you look closely.


----------



## g3rmanium

And that sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

I guess I should invest in better equipment someday.


----------



## g3rmanium

HmzZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

I guess I'll clean the place up now a litle bit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Or maybe I could shred a little?


----------



## g3rmanium

I think I've been wrongly accused of only posting one-word-postings.


----------



## g3rmanium

And I think you all suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Especially considering the fact that -- apparently -- I'm the only one on ss.org with an Ibanez Standard Fuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Still checking my search engine rankings.


----------



## g3rmanium

Not much change to yesterday. NativeCall went up one slot to 89 for "java native method" which still sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

I guess it's kinda hard to get good rankings for Java-related stuff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm, no more changes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Maybe Google is getting old and tired.


----------



## g3rmanium

Did anyone of you buy an Ibanez Standard Fuzz in the mean time?


----------



## g3rmanium

No?


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyone?


----------



## g3rmanium

Then you will die!


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway, off washing dishes and shit.


----------



## Alpo

We've got like 70,000-75,000 (can't remember exactly...) people here, and there's no shortage of band members.  Pretty damn good metal scene here...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Bad boi!


----------



## g3rmanium

This should be played at high volumes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

HAILZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

BAD BOI!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Hello, boys!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> We've got like 70,000-75,000 (can't remember exactly...) people here, and there's no shortage of band members.  Pretty damn good metal scene here...



That's because you live in Finland, which probably has the highest percentage of people into metal of any country in the world. I live in Japan, which probably has the lowest percentage of people into metal of all first world countries (compared to third world countries like Zimbabwe, Japan probably has a higher percentage though).


----------



## Alpo

I was under the impression that everyone in Japan listens to shred and powermetal.


----------



## Desecrated

I was under the impression that everyone in japan listened to 13 year old girls who do popmusic.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I was under the impression that everyone in Japan listens to shred and powermetal.



And I was under the impression that everyone in Finland listens to speed polka renditions of 1930's early swing tunes. 



Desecrated said:


> I was under the impression that everyone in japan listened to 13 year old girls who do popmusic.



That would be mostly 13 year old girls.


----------



## D-EJ915

people are lame


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> people are lame



People must die.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah turns out hte guy I was getting a ride to the show with isn't going but will probably take me anyway


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> People must die.



Yeah. Kinda funny, isn't it? Y'know? How all living things must die... someday.


----------



## Pauly

Some guy on Jemsite said Blackmachine guitars on display at the London Guitar Show were crappily made, faggot.


----------



## Desecrated

jemsite is well known for being assholes.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, but blackmachines are overpriced


----------



## Pauly

I'm sorry our pound is more or less two of your dollars.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah. Kinda funny, isn't it? Y'know? How all living things must die... someday.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm still not finished with rendering the Halserspitz panorama.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm just rendering the seventh try.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

I guess my panorama skills suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Warping image 8 of 19...


----------



## g3rmanium

*waits*


----------



## g3rmanium

*still warping*


----------



## g3rmanium

Color correcting image 8 of 19.


----------



## g3rmanium

Still color correcting.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG this process is t3h sl0w.


----------



## g3rmanium

Warping image 9 of 19...


----------



## g3rmanium

Color correcting image 10 of 19!


----------



## g3rmanium

I AM making some progress!


----------



## g3rmanium

Warping image 12 of 19


----------



## g3rmanium

Pwning you n00bs.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blending!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> mwahahaha!



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Where can I see the number of posts I made in this thread?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ahem...


----------



## g3rmanium

Are you trying to help?


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, seriously.


----------



## D-EJ915

defiling corpses


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Where can I see the number of posts I made in this thread?


go to off topic and hover over the envelope thing to the left of the thread


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooooh, this one came out really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

1230 something posts, not bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

I... stare... down... the... abyss... of... organic... dreams!


----------



## D-EJ915

END OF THE LIIIIINE!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> END OF THE LIIIIINE!!!!



E!


----------



## D-EJ915

THE LINE!!! IN SORTE CORNOCOPIA!!


----------



## g3rmanium

fu?


----------



## Buzz762

There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium,
And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium,
And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium,
And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium,
Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium,
And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium,
And gold, protactinium and indium and gallium,
And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium.

There's yttrium, ytterbium, actinium, rubidium,
And boron, gadolinium, niobium, iridium,
There's strontium and silicon and silver and samarium,
And bismuth, bromine, lithium, beryllium, and barium.

There's holmium and helium and hafnium and erbium,
And phosphorus and francium and fluorine and terbium,
And manganese and mercury, molybdenum, magnesium,
Dysprosium and scandium and cerium and caesium.
And lead, praseodymium and platinum, plutonium,
Palladium, promethium, potassium, polonium,
And tantalum, technetium, titanium, tellurium,
And cadmium and calcium and chromium and curium.

There's sulphur, californium and fermium, berkelium,
And also mendelevium, einsteinium, nobelium,
And argon, krypton, neon, radon, xenon, zinc and rhodium,
And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin and sodium.

These are the only ones of which the news has come to Harvard,
And there may be many others but they haven't been discovered.



[[actually there are 15 elements that have been discovered since that song was written]]


----------



## Desecrated

when I came in here, there was 444 new post, I see that as a sign, tomorow I will eat 4 oranges.


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFIIIILER OF CORPSES!!!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> 1230 something posts, not bad.



 With only 162 posts outside of this thread... No wonder Mastodon said "G3ermanium? Who the hell is that?"


----------



## D-EJ915

owndizzled


----------



## Naren

Sup, Jeff, dogg, man?! How you been, yo!? Dyaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## D-EJ915

yooo doin okayyyy

I'm going to bed *waves*


----------



## Naren

Night, dude.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Ivan

Hi!

I'm mega bored.


----------



## Naren

Yes, you are.


----------



## Ivan

So, how's Tokyo?


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

ha!


----------



## Desecrated

t-shirt


----------



## Alpo

Cup.


----------



## D-EJ915

I had a BADASS dream lol


----------



## Alpo

I had a bad ass.


----------



## Naren

eeone said:


> So, how's Tokyo?



Same as always. How's Serbia?


----------



## Ivan

Naren said:


> Same as always. How's Serbia?



Better, lately. 


Weather's really nice last couple of days. Real definition of spring.


----------



## Makelele

We've had nice weather here too. A bit chilly (~10 degrees C), but sunny.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's been hot here in charlotte, 85°f on my weathermeter thing


----------



## Makelele

Damn hot Chinese food I ate yesterday. It gave me a bad case of fireass. 

Remember: What burns on the way in, burns on the way out.


----------



## Ivan

Makelele said:


> Remember: What burns on the way in, burns on the way out.


 


I like wonton soup.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha way to go


----------



## Naren

hm, 8 hours with no posts in this thread. At this rate, we'll never reach 100k.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Naren

How's Jeff doing today?


----------



## Ryan

it was 91 today


----------



## Naren

It's like 70 here today.

Where is Zeta Doradus? Is that near Mexico?


----------



## Ryan

it's from a book home skillet

you been to the ibby factory living over there?


----------



## Naren

A book called "Home Skillet" eh? Is it about a guy who cooks at home with a skillet all the time in a city called Zeta Doradus?

No, dude, you been to the Jackson factory, seeing as you do live in Zeta Doradus where the biggest Jackson factory in the universe is?

I think the Ibanez factory is like 5-7 hours by train from where I live out in the absolute middle of nowhere. And, because of that, I doubt I will ever go there.


----------



## Ryan

man. i would go there.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Good evening, sir. I heard Finland is hiring guitarists now.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> it was 91 today


yeah dude it was crazy


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Good evening, sir. I heard Finland is hiring guitarists now.



Yes. Auditions are held at the Helsinki YMACA.


----------



## D-EJ915

mooohahahaha

I'm getting bored


----------



## Alpo

Bored?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah goodnight


----------



## Naren

Again?


----------



## Alpo

Goodnight?


----------



## Naren

This "Mizuchi" novel I'm reading is fucking interesting!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> With only 162 posts outside of this thread... No wonder Mastodon said "G3ermanium? Who the hell is that?"



I'm working on it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes. Auditions are held at the Helsinki YMACA.



Yes?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yes. Auditions are held at the Helsinki YMACA.



How many more guitarists can the country hire?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> How many more guitarists can the country hire?



Many, many more.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Many, many more.



Then I guess I'll be applying in the near future. I mean, there's no way I won't be accepted. I'll also be applying for the bass guitar and keyboards positions for session musician glory, as well as the main band guitarist/vocalist position.

Do you know what the auditions entail?


----------



## Alpo

You must be able to play a melodic death metal song while shouting "YOW YOW YOW!!!11!!!" at carefully selected points in the song. If you can do this, you will be accepted.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You must be able to play a melodic death metal song while shouting "YOW YOW YOW!!!11!!!" at carefully selected points in the song. If you can do this, you will be accepted.



 I'm a master at doing that. Maybe I should have been born in Finland.

Lately I've been practicing on my shouting "YOW YOW YOW!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YOW!!" while playing melodic shred solos.

Does the fact that I'm not Finnish and don't speak any Finnish hurt my chances of being accepted?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You must be able to play a melodic death metal song while shouting "YOW YOW YOW!!!11!!!" at carefully selected points in the song. If you can do this, you will be accepted.



Could I shout "OI OI OI!" as well?


----------



## Naren

Honey, you can do whatever you want. Just remember that your father and I love you... and that we don't want to have to send you to the mental institution, but it's for your own good... goodbye, son...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Does the fact that I'm not Finnish and don't speak any Finnish hurt my chances of being accepted?



No. Most Finnish guitarists are usually so drunk that they can barely speak Finnish themselves.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> No. Most Finnish guitarists are usually so drunk that they can barely speak Finnish themselves.



Does that mean I should go to the audition drunk out of my mind? And when they see that, despite being so drunk, I can still sing and play tapped sweep arpeggios cleanly at 260BPM while yelling "YOW YOW YOW!!! uhhhhhwwwooooooooooahh YOW!!", they'll accept me?

Or should I just start studying Finnish right now? Lessee here... Minä asun Suomessa... Hauska tutustua...


----------



## Alpo

Being drunk does help. They need to know that when you've drunk a 0,7 liter bottle of Jaloviina, you can still play guitar.


----------



## Naren

I don't even know what Jaloviina is.  Probably some Finnish alcohol...

So, uh, who do I contact to arrange the audition? I assume you haven't auditioned yet, but, being Finnish, you should know these things.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I don't even know what Jaloviina is.  Probably some Finnish alcohol...
> 
> So, uh, who do I contact to arrange the audition? I assume you haven't auditioned yet, but, being Finnish, you should know these things.



You must travel to the Helsinki headquarters of the YMACA. There you will face 10 challenges each more diabolical than the last. If you beat every challenge, you will be summoned to the Hall of Judgement. There you will face your final challenge: you must slay the legendary champion/janitor of the Helsinki YMACA! You must decapitate him and show his head to the gatekeeper. He will grant you passage to the inner chamber of the YMACA, where the auditions are held.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> That's pretty much it.



Thanks. About time.


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread needs to make some progess RIGHT NOW.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

13000!


----------



## Ivan

havin fun?


----------



## Michael

13002


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You must travel to the Helsinki headquarters of the YMACA. There you will face 10 challenges each more diabolical than the last. If you beat every challenge, you will be summoned to the Hall of Judgement. There you will face your final challenge: you must slay the legendary champion/janitor of the Helsinki YMACA! You must decapitate him and show his head to the gatekeeper. He will grant you passage to the inner chamber of the YMACA, where the auditions are held.
> 
> That's pretty much it.



Hm. Sounds easy enough. I thought it might be hard or something.


----------



## Alex-D33

Once upon a time Grover
& Murphy had a COW that didn't give milk so they 
decided to put 7 strings on the back of the COW ....lol 

I know its super lame but i had to do it !!! forgive me for I have singed ...lol


----------



## Martin_777

eeone said:


> havin fun?



Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Ryan

lolz

damn scott. i want a kitty now too.


----------



## Michael

My 'vester.


----------



## Naren

That looks like a pretty silly cat.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> havin fun?



Yes.


----------



## Naren

"I oughtta kill you right now."
-Harrison Ford, "Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark"


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## D-EJ915

boom


----------



## Alpo

Groom.


----------



## D-EJ915

plum


----------



## Shawn




----------



## D-EJ915

plums


----------



## JoelLXVI

Johnny Cash is freaking boring


----------



## Bound

SOOOOOOOOOOOO bad


----------



## D-EJ915

hello fellow ashdowner


----------



## Bound

What's up duder? Annoying your neighbors with unnecessary bass noise?


----------



## Ivan

I'm tired.


----------



## Desecrated

me too


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Michael

Mmmmm, Outworld and apple juice. I there any better way to start the day?


----------



## D-EJ915

Mawdyson said:


> Mmmmm, Outworld and apple juice. I there any better way to start the day?


hot secks in the shower?


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> hot secks in the 3rd pew of the local episcopal church?



fix'd


----------



## D-EJ915

never been in an episcopal church


----------



## Bound

Neither have I, though I've always wanted to defile one.... odd...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm well having sex is not "defiling" lol


plums <3


----------



## Bound

In Christian eyes it certainly is.... all females are virgins, didn't you know...


----------



## D-EJ915

oh really...


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Naren

Bound said:


> In Christian eyes it certainly is.... all females are virgins, didn't you know...



I think you're confusing reality with Saturday Night Live's "church lady."


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm yooo


----------



## Ryan

im hungry.. i think..


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

I had some cup noodles before, I am full


----------



## Ryan

we should hit up some Toppers Cheese Stix some time.


----------



## Bobby

Couple days after my son was born.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> we should hit up some Toppers Cheese Stix some time.


I guess yeah, they are across the street from me 

I have 5 bucks to my name right now though lol

and I'm sexy






haha


----------



## D-EJ915

Bobby said:


> Couple days after my son was born.


aww so cute


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm I'm bored


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpz0ruz


----------



## D-EJ915

tasty


----------



## Ryan

lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmms


----------



## D-EJ915

yoooo


----------



## D-EJ915

whats up ryan, you're up late


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm sitting around but my roommate was studying


----------



## Ryan

my stomach muscles are sore for no apparant reason... Feels like ive been doing situps but i haven't...


----------



## D-EJ915

he just kinda disappeared a few minutes ago


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> my stomach muscles are sore for no apparant reason... Feels like ive been doing situps but i haven't...


wow, that's intriguing


----------



## Alpo

Quite.


----------



## Bobby

I think I'm going to go roll one.


----------



## D-EJ915

The Fundamental Alienation


----------



## D-EJ915

Bobby said:


> I think I'm going to go roll one.


uhhh have fun


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan you weren't at the dimmu borgir show were you


----------



## Ryan

Bobby said:


> I think I'm going to go roll one.



put it in glass and im there/./


----------



## D-EJ915

it was good


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> Ryan you weren't at the dimmu borgir show were you



nah.. had to work. was it cool? Amos' is pretty small...


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never been a big drug/alcohol person...


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> nah.. had to work. was it cool? Amos' is pretty small...


yeah it was, ... well you think amos is small...it was bigger than tremont...I mean lengthwise and more people

I like tremont better though

Devildriver is crushing though, I love those guys, I saw them when they came through with In Flames before at tremont


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> I've never been a big drug/alcohol person...



me neither.. i like to smoke pot every so often to laugh and play halo 20x better than normal..


----------



## Ryan

i haven't been to tremont in forever


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah that's how my old roommate was, he rules at halo to begin with though


----------



## Bobby

D-EJ915 said:


> I've never been a big drug/alcohol person...



I only touch the herb and don't drink as of St. Patricks day. Off I go!


----------



## D-EJ915

I saw anberlin there, I like those guys


----------



## D-EJ915

Bobby said:


> I only touch the herb and don't drink as of St. Patricks day. Off I go!


lol have fun you rodent


----------



## D-EJ915

lol turns out I have an anime paused  I totally forgot


----------



## D-EJ915

I did a review of the show in the general music section


----------



## D-EJ915

there was this drunk asian dude there, he kept leaning on people, it was funny


----------



## D-EJ915

under 10 till new page


----------



## D-EJ915

almost 3k posts from me in this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

ok ok ok


----------



## D-EJ915

one more


----------



## D-EJ915

3000th post in this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

and in 4


----------



## D-EJ915

three


----------



## D-EJ915

two


----------



## D-EJ915

actually this is the new page


----------



## D-EJ915

I always get countdowns wrong hahah I start 1 too high up


----------



## Ryan

Code:


May 3, 2007   	 1:35 AM  	
At local FedEx facility   	
CHARLOTTE, NC  	
		
May 2, 2007  	 11:25 PM 	
At dest sort facility   	
CHARLOTTE, NC  	
		
12:00 PM 	
Departed FedEx location   	
NEWARK, NJ  	
		
12:44 AM 	
Arrived at FedEx location   	
NEWARK, NJ  	
			  	
May 1, 2007  	 8:45 PM 	
Left origin   	
MAHWAH, NJ  	
		
7:33 PM 	
Picked up   	
MAHWAH, NJ  	
		
5:08 PM 	
Package data transmitted to FedEx


Speaking of countdown...


----------



## D-EJ915

ooooh sweet the 550?


----------



## D-EJ915

wait NJ...not the 550 you got that from DCGL in CO...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm what could this be


----------



## D-EJ915

detonation...


----------



## D-EJ915

the doublebass is really fast lol


----------



## Ryan

lol

you will see later today ;D

and i couldnt get that DY from DCGL, it arrived to them cracked in the neck pocket.


----------



## D-EJ915

I wouldn't mind getting some new pickups


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> lol
> 
> you will see later today ;D


it better be sexy


----------



## D-EJ915

because I am sexy


----------



## D-EJ915

I also have really poofy hair when it's air dried


----------



## D-EJ915

which is always


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Ryan

hahah


----------



## D-EJ915

entrance of the conflagration


wtf kind of word is that anyway


----------



## D-EJ915

this song is good though, at least the first part, the chorus or whatever is kinda gay


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmbop


----------



## D-EJ915

a dip a dop


oh yeah you know


----------



## D-EJ915

da doo dap


----------



## D-EJ915

a dip a wap


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Ryan

a wap? lol


----------



## D-EJ915

I knew hanson lol


----------



## D-EJ915

dude everybody knows that song hahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

so you're originally from europe ryan?


----------



## Ryan

they lived in charlotte iirc


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm from virginia beach, go me...lol


----------



## Ryan

nah im americano my wife is from europez


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> they lived in charlotte iirc


wtf...no way lol


----------



## Ryan

i lived in Va beach


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> nah im americano my wife is from europez


ahhh I see, she looks nice


----------



## D-EJ915

va beach is tits


----------



## Ryan

great neck middle w00t


----------



## D-EJ915

there is so much shit in that area that I feel like OMG THERE'S NOTHING HERE when I'm anywhere else lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> great neck middle w00t


omg


----------



## D-EJ915

brandon middle ftw...


----------



## D-EJ915

when I went to my new school tehy were like BMS? 


I dunno why it was funny but whatever lol


----------



## D-EJ915

all those guys at na were losers


----------



## D-EJ915

soo yeah


----------



## Ryan

i lived in laural cove

*makes L C gang symbol*


----------



## D-EJ915

they knocked down the fucking bell tower I mean come on lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> i lived in laural cove
> 
> *makes L C gang symbol*


lol no idea where that is hahaha, I live where indian river road and lynnhaven intersect if you know where that is


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend lives in great neck though


----------



## D-EJ915

great neck high school is like 1 street over from him lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Anthem (we are the fire)


----------



## D-EJ915

not as good as entrance but still decent


----------



## Ryan

i remember the merry-go-round in lynnhaven mall


----------



## D-EJ915

unrepentant...decent meh


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> i remember the merry-go-round in lynnhaven mall


lol yeah, my mom tells me about a story where the guy came over to her and was like "he won't get off"


----------



## Ryan

you should not suck and come to ss.org meet in FL


----------



## D-EJ915

they made a parking garage there


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I wish I could go, lol, but not happening  unless I can somehow convince my parents to let me go haha


----------



## Ryan

"Mom. Dad. I'm going to FL to get some stripper ass with my internet friends."


----------



## D-EJ915

after living in va beach and going to norfolk a lot, I'm a lot less scared of t3h d33p gh3tto lol so when I have been skating around here and ended up in the ghetto i was like whatever


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> "Mom. Dad. I'm going to FL to get some stripper ass with my internet friends."


 I've met with a girl from another forum before  my mom flipped out hahahaha


----------



## Ryan

you haven't been to Hidden Valley then


----------



## D-EJ915

there was another chase today, some guy robbed a bank or something haha


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> you haven't been to Hidden Valley then


which direction is that


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been like all east and north of here


----------



## D-EJ915

bleh


----------



## Ryan

you walk?


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been across the border though, it's pretty ghetto in mexico lol but not the same as ghetto here


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> you walk?


I do walk but I have skates


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm tasty


----------



## D-EJ915

omg this guy keeps iming me STFU!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

how is the sam ash, I've been to the GC here and it was not really all that great


----------



## D-EJ915

never been in a sam ash before


----------



## Ryan

youre never on AIM.. unless you have me blocked. which deems you false. automatically,.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Ryan

the sam ash has way better guitars, but GC has better amps and accessories


----------



## D-EJ915

I am ALWAYS on aim whats ur name


----------



## D-EJ915

xDEJ915x is mine...


----------



## D-EJ915

thsi TNARICK douchebag kept IMing me about warcraft 2 that isn't you is it


----------



## D-EJ915

I was like OMG STFU!!


----------



## D-EJ915

some guys don't get that I don't play games anymore I guess


----------



## D-EJ915

I have billions of squirrels back home...we have geese out the asshole here


----------



## D-EJ915

BUMP


----------



## D-EJ915

gump


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight ryan


----------



## D-EJ915

*waves goodnight to ryan*


*tucks him in*


XD


----------



## Ryan

zZzZZzZz


----------



## Alpo

Hi


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm goin to bed too


zzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 3000th post in this thread



Congratulations!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Ivan

F?


----------



## Alpo

Damn.


----------



## Ivan

Oh I got it. G?

No, no, no, F?

No, no, no, let me think.... uhmmm... ...

R!


No?




Damn.


----------



## swedenuck

wrong, fuzz


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> F?



W.


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> wrong, fuzz



Yeah, fuzz!


----------



## swedenuck

mmmm, work at 9...bed.

toodles


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> W.



X?

U R A B L A I T U N I!!!

R? D T M U D N W I T A!! B I K U D!!!! O?


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle...


----------



## Naren

Buh gizzle? Ko tlizzle?


----------



## Alpo

Yeah...


----------



## Naren

Yuh azzle?


----------



## Alpo

Waht


----------



## Martin_777

Time for a coffee!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## fathead

I brewed a pot of press coffee this morning so strong I might have to be peeled off the ceiling. Hockey playoffs and new computer build have yielded little sleep and I have overdone it this morning, zing.


----------



## D-EJ915

make it magical


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Alpo

Trapdoor from outer space.


----------



## fathead

Modified Wormhole


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## Bound

Mud wrestling time!


----------



## D-EJ915

nooo


----------



## Bound

Oh yes, my friend. Oh yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

meh


----------



## Alpo

Jazzy Jeff, your new avatar is creeping me out.


----------



## D-EJ915

limited edition alexi-600...

MUST GET...


----------



## D-EJ915

my avatar is a reflection of my inner being

The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Alpo

If it didn't have "COBHC" written on the back, it'd be pretty cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

not like you see it when you're playing with it, this version also doesn't have the tummy cut


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> not like you see it when you're playing with it, this version also doesn't have the tummy cut



Yeah, but it's still there.


----------



## D-EJ915

I see you're hard to please

oh well, means it'll be easier for me to get one lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

13204. Woo.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, its all thanks to my 23% of the posts in this thread


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Man, you need to go out more


----------



## D-EJ915

no...I don't


----------



## Alpo

No, you don't.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm tasty


----------



## Alpo

Waht is tatsy?


----------



## D-EJ915

that coaster site, I've been on there since I posted the link


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

I see this thread din't make much progress.


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## Alpo

DUDE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> DUDE!!!



YEAH!


----------



## Naren

Germanium, if you want to make a billion posts in this thread, that's fine, but please post something other than random alphabet characters...  It'd be fine if you only posted one word per post, but please... no more "K!!!!" "E!!!!!!" "G!!!!!!" and such.


----------



## g3rmanium

WHAT UP DOG?


----------



## Alpo

Tahts better!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium, if you want to make a billion posts in this thread, that's fine, but please post something other than random alphabet characters...  It'd be fine if you only posted one word per post, but please... no more "K!!!!" "E!!!!!!" "G!!!!!!" and such.



I'm sorry Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Tahts better!


----------



## Alpo

Yarly!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



Yes, it is... I'd just like to thank you for not one "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" or "Yes" post on this page. If you can keep it up, I'll be eternally grateful...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

I bought ale with instructions for a good head printed on the side


----------



## Desecrated

I see dead people.


----------



## Martin_777

I see pink elephants.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I see

myself in feria


..by L'Oreal

</flashback>


----------



## Naren

I remember those commercials.


----------



## D-EJ915

I already took my shower today


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## playstopause

moo, part two.


----------



## D-EJ915

mewtoo


----------



## Sebastian

Gemini master of demise
Your death is my salvation
To a kingdom mine
My lord is my light
The master of darkness
Your death is my salvation
To a kingdom mine


----------



## playstopause

poetry?


----------



## D-EJ915

pootry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

paltry


----------



## Martin_777

pastry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

penquinetry


----------



## D-EJ915

peanutry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

pseudotry


----------



## Sebastian

playstopause said:


> poetry?



No .. its SLAYER


----------



## D-EJ915

mostry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Slayertry


----------



## D-EJ915

smagatry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

schizzlertry


----------



## D-EJ915

symmetry


----------



## Wiggywiggler

sunnovabiatchetry


----------



## Bound

I just went to flop down in my computer chair and I'm wearing mesh shorts, commando style and I totally sat on one of my nads.... I want to freakin cry and vomit... or cry vomit


----------



## Wiggywiggler

The odd thing is, you'd think nads are designed so you can't harm them by sitting down.. but no.


----------



## D-EJ915

ha


----------



## Wiggywiggler

13257.. only a gazillion to go.


----------



## D-EJ915

bahahhh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yes, we all know that you try your best.


----------



## HotRodded7321

wow this thread has really slowed down since i been gone...WTF!?!?!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

bombs over baghdad


----------



## Alpo

Morning, folks!


----------



## D-EJ915

goolash


----------



## Alpo

Klav kalash!


----------



## Naren

Clo sovj'pash.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed, physics final tomorrow at 3pm


----------



## Michael

Good luck wit dat.


----------



## D-EJ915

thanks man


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> WAHT



Same back at you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ding dong, flip flap, vrooommm, screech

..that's what I heard this morning. I'm afraid to open the curtains now


----------



## Michael

You poor thing.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..actually, it's time to clean.. Woe is me  I'd be better off with a match and a canister of gasoline..


----------



## Naren

I'm... I'm... well, uhm, I'm sorry...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

So it's your fault?


----------



## Naren

Kinda... It's really complicated, but, to put it simply, in a way - in a very special way... it's both of our faults.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Sounds like some Japanese cartoon


----------



## Naren

Wiggywiggler said:


> Sounds like some Japanese cartoon



Actually, I was thinking of the Simpsons when I said that.  You must watch too many Japanese cartoons to think something like that, dude.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, like totally.


----------



## dpm

BLAAAAAHHIBBITYWANGWIGGLEBWIMBWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yeah, like totally.



Dude, you better, like, you know, buy my new album 'n' shit before I get all like medieval on your ass.


----------



## Alpo

Are you, like, serious? Like, you can't be!


----------



## Naren

Dude, you like know I am.


----------



## Michael

Dude, you like, better buy his album.

>.>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>



You don't wanna, you know, die, do ya?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Naren said:


> Actually, I was thinking of the Simpsons when I said that.  You must watch too many Japanese cartoons to think something like that, dude.



No, it's just that every time I see a bit of one, they get all philosophical without a reason.


----------



## Alpo

Do they now?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yes. Usually in the middle of a fight. I say kick ass and seek justification for it later.


----------



## Naren

Wiggywiggler said:


> No, it's just that every time I see a bit of one, they get all philosophical without a reason.



"I'm gonna kick your ass."
"Do you know what the late 17th century German philosopher, Eisweimer, had to say about that? He said that true futility is a measure of one's inner turmoil multipled by an inability to tackle one's bergengeiser, which is a special German philosophy term that refers to overwhelming circumstances inspite of efforts to change them."
"No... I didn't know that... but I'm still gonna kick your ass."

I have no idea what you're talking about, by the way.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Stuff like

"Arrgghh..."
"You!"
*laugh*
"Have you not learned [thing x] yet"
"NO! It can't be!"
*laugh*
"Don't you see? True futility is a measure of one's inner turmoil multipled by an inability to tackle one's overwhelming circumstances inspite of efforts to change them."

Then they go on and on, and the "good guy" gets all wound up, gets almost killed, uses speacial powers, kills the bad guy and leaves without a scratch.

 My roommate has odd tastes in cartoons


----------



## Naren

Whatchu talkin' 'bout? They do that in live action films do.

"Arrgghh.... You..."
*laugh* "Mr. Bond, haven't you learned that there is nothing you can have which I cannot take away?"
"Only an empty lie, Banson... You'll never get to Susannah now"
"Ah, but she's been the one who's been helping me this whole time."
"No... it can't be..."
*laugh* "Don't you see? It is always the people you trust implicitly that will stab you in the back. Your friend, Greggory, betrayed you. So did I. And, well, Susannah was never on your side in the first place. All relationships exist for one thing: personal gain. Susannah got her money. I got the stone. And, you, Mr. Bond... well, as a result of your choices... get nothing."


----------



## Wiggywiggler

True, but I seldom walk in when someone is watching action films.


----------



## Naren

I think your misunderstandings may come from two sources: a poor understanding of the film (or, in this case, zero understanding of it), partially caused by just walking in on someone halfway into the film/show, and, if subbed, a very shitty fansub job, poor translation (if you could call it that), compounded with other things.


----------



## Alpo

Or maybe just too much Dragonball Z.  That show is full of those scenes. I used to watch it sunday mornings. Weird show.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Naren said:


> I think your misunderstandings may come from two sources: a poor understanding of the film (or, in this case, zero understanding of it), partially caused by just walking in on someone halfway into the film/show, and, if subbed, a very shitty fansub job, poor translation (if you could call it that), compounded with other things.



Definitely the walking in part, and not seeing more than 10 minutes per episode. I should watch something entirely some day.


----------



## D-EJ915

page 333 lol


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya later


----------



## Naren

I'll cha you later, too.  


... it's raining right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

it rained today here too


----------



## Michael

It's been pooring down these last few days, but today is quite clear.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

And I'm doing laundry at a laundromat about 2 blocks down. Even with an umbrella, it's hard not to get wet.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah that's not fun


----------



## Naren

No, 'tain't fun at'tall. Gotta pick up the laundry in about 15 minutes...


----------



## D-EJ915

ah yeah...I should do mine, I'm gonna do 1 load since I have like 4 days left lol


----------



## Naren

I do laundry once a week (on Saturday or Sunday, since I always get home around 8:40-9:00pm on weekdays), so I always do 2 loads.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Bo ko.


----------



## D-EJ915

ho bo?


----------



## Naren

jo ho


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## D-EJ915

carlos mencia isn't funny


----------



## Alpo

WHO IS CALROS MECNIA


----------



## Naren

He's a drug addict on Fifth street.


----------



## Alpo

O TAHT GUY!1! YEA HIS NOT FUNNY!


----------



## Makelele

Uuh, I slept about 2 hours last night, and now I kind of feel like crap.


----------



## Naren

Then go to bed.


----------



## Makelele

Nah, I already took a nap, and if I sleep any longer, I won't get any sleep tonight.


----------



## Alpo

True dat.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

Please to repeat again, and I will translating for the el presidente.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Please to repeat again, and I will translating for the el presidente.



 What are you trying to say there?


----------



## Alpo

It's actually from a Simpsons episode. I just thought it was a funny quote.


----------



## Naren

Di'n't see dat episode, sah.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



Ghey? Brewtal gheyn?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Di'n't see dat episode, sah.



Fah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Not a whole lot of progress here, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele

Bono Estente


----------



## Naren

Imperio Mon Interius.


----------



## Desecrated

nonthingus to sayus.


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## Naren

Borrow.


----------



## Alpo

Borrow waht?


----------



## Desecrated

borrow your b


----------



## Alpo

Mah B? U wana borow mah B?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

This is slowing down my Browser, fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway, I've been hunting spambots today.


----------



## g3rmanium

And cooking.


----------



## g3rmanium

I made spaghetti con sugo di pomodoro.


----------



## g3rmanium

For that spambot thing you can look here.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just playing: Jimi - Fire


----------



## g3rmanium

Let me stand next to your fire!


----------



## g3rmanium

<octavia solo>


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoa!


----------



## D-EJ915

pounded into dust


----------



## g3rmanium

np: I:\Audio\Black Metal\Vitam Eternam - Blackened Dreams Of Nocturn\Vitam Eternam - Blackened Dreams Of Nocturn - 02 - Part 1- Blackened Dreams Of Nocturn.ogg


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> pounded into dust



Hammer smashed face?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got fuzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got my sevenstring.org t-shirt thursday or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

It smelled a little bit.


----------



## Desecrated

it´s evening


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> it´s evening



Guh?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Mah B? U wana borow mah B?!?!?!



Achally I jus' stole ya B.


----------



## D-EJ915

[email protected] XENOGLOSSIA

lol what a cheesy name


----------



## D-EJ915

people were like "it's NGE all over again" it's nothing like NGE, more like Mai-HiME and Mai-Otome than anything


----------



## Naren

What?  Are you referring to that Xbox 360 game where you control a group of female singers ("idols") and try to get them to the top of the business? If you are, it's nothing like any of the animations you mentioned.


----------



## D-EJ915

no it's an anime about piloting robots

"&#12450;&#12452;&#12489;&#12523;&#12510;&#12473;&#12479;&#12540; XENOGLOSSIA"


----------



## Naren

Then why's it called "Idol Master" if it's about piloting robots? And isn't that video game called "Idol Master" as well?


----------



## D-EJ915

I didn't know there was a video game, but they call the robots "idol" and the "master" is the pilot


----------



## Naren

There is a video game, but it has absolutely nothing to do with that animation. In NORMAL Japanese, "idols" (&#12450;&#12452;&#12489;&#12523 refer to young singers (mostly female, but there are male idols as well) who completely idolized by junior high and high schoolers. And they made a video game for Xbox 360 (that is OBVIOUSLY never going to be released outside of Japan for reasons that should be quite clear ) where you take control of a group of idols. Make them sing, dance, make music videos, or whatever. Never played it, but I see it in video game stores quite often.


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like that game would be horrible 

Yeah this show is really cheesy but somehow keeps me sucked in  you know that goes...actually you probably don't


----------



## Naren

Actually I do, dude. I'm quite a big horror fan and I used to be in a kind of horror movie fan club where I watched some pretty horrible films, but some of those films just sucked you in and made it so you couldn't stop. 

I've experienced that with some animations, but usually I'm either really into it or just bored and stop watching.

On a similar note, during Golden Week, I went to 2 different used comic stores and bought 16 Japanese comic books for a total of about $16 (most were under a dollar, but a few were around $2 or $3 dollars). Already read 6 of them. Got a variety of stuff. Some damn good stuff in there.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice, I saw the ESP shops had golden week sales


----------



## Naren

It's just generally a bad idea to go anywhere during Golden Week. Ikebukuro was so insanely crowded it was like swimming through an ocean of people. And, as I mentioned in this thread a while back... there was a 2 hour wait for donut place in Shinjuku a few days ago (because of Golden Week). Luckily, my band had coooool smooth band practice with no problems from the swarms of people above (the studio we played at was in the basement of a building).


----------



## D-EJ915

haha good lord  sounds like quite an adventure 


I'm watching this show right now "Nagasarete Airantou" and it's so incredibly perverted


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Martin_777

Morning! Time for a coffee?!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm watching this show right now "Nagasarete Airantou" and it's so incredibly perverted



Wh-wh-why are you watching perverted shows, might I ask?


----------



## Alpo

He's a perv.


----------



## Naren

You know...? I think you're right...


----------



## Alpo

I think I'm right, too.


----------



## Naren

In fact, I _know_ you're right.


----------



## Martin_777

Naren said:


> In fact, I _know_ you're right.



Too much information!


----------



## Alpo

I'm right, you know?


----------



## Naren

You do realize that I know you're right, you know?


----------



## Alpo

Yes, I do. Wait... does that mean I'm right?


----------



## Naren

No... Actually... it doesn't.


----------



## Alpo

Oh... okay...


----------



## Naren

Yep.


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do, muthah fuckah.


----------



## Alpo

Okay..!.!.!!.!.!!!.!!.!!!!.:::!!.!:!:


----------



## yevetz

Bla bla


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

&#1074;&#1099;&#1087;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072;&#1087;&#1074;&#1092;&#1087;&#1092;&#1099;&#1087;&#1074;&#1099;&#1072;&#1088;&#1087;&#1074;&#1099;&#1072;&#1088;


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That's what I was about to say!


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle. How's grizzle?


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## Martin_777

Alpo said:


> Fo shizzle. How's grizzle?



Excuse me?!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Fo shizzle. How's grizzle?



Grizzle is tizzle, mah chizzle.


----------



## Alpo

Slammin'!


----------



## Naren

Buh jammin' so-gammin' tahlammin' during the great famine.


----------



## D-EJ915

LSD and network theory can lick my nipples


----------



## Kotex

Weeping faucet of the guch.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Naren

So... 3 posts in the last 10 hours? That's PATHETIC!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Naren

Jeff, maybe you should get some major post whoring going on in this thread to make up for everyone else's laziness.


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno, I kinda feel tired


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTING!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

FOR NAREN!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

NARENNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

NAREEEEEEAAAANNNNN!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

NERAN!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

loves t3h post4g3


----------



## D-EJ915

4g3


----------



## D-EJ915

enough of that


----------



## Alpo

Morning glory.


----------



## D-EJ915

yo


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Hey what's up


----------



## Alpo

[action=Alpo]points up.[/action]


----------



## Naren

Thanks, Jeff. You just pushed the thread that much closer... to eternity... 

[action=Naren]looks heavenward as a shower of stars fills the night time sky. Somehow... everything is going to be alright... Somehow.[/action]















Yeeeeep...


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren wishes he were also a young anime girl...


----------



## Naren

That would be you, dude. Look at your avatar for goodness sakes!! And don't deny it's true.

[action=Naren]imagines Jeff changing his avatar and then denying it.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

I'm real scared.


----------



## Naren

You should be... You SHHHOOOOULLLD beee.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Morning.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> So... 3 posts in the last 10 hours? That's PATHETIC!!!



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Alpo

Not again!


----------



## Naren

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kotex

So I got me a girl who's 5 years older than me now. Hmmm


----------



## Alpo

Oh yeah? Well, I got me a girl who's ten years younger than me! What do you think of that? Huh!?


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> So I got me a girl who's 5 years older than me now. Hmmm



My girlfriend is about 3 years older than me and my ex-girlfriend was 2 years older than me.  And there was a really cute girl who was 7 years older than me who really liked me back where I used to live... and, a very disturbing thing, there was this weird girl who was 13 years older than me and was married who wanted to get it on with me.  I tried to be nice, but she wouldn't take a hint.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?


----------



## Naren

Yeh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I got me a girl who's ten years younger than me! What do you think of that? Huh!?



Fuh!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeh?



Feh?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Feh?



You KNOW Doctor Feh?!!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You KNOW Doctor Feh?!!?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Feh?



Gheh?


----------



## Alpo

Bollocks. Utter bollocks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Bollocks. Utter bollocks.



Never mind the bollocks, here's Sore Throat!


----------



## g3rmanium

Does anyone know Sore Throat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Because...


----------



## g3rmanium

If you don't, ...


----------



## g3rmanium

you suck!


----------



## Naren

Becaaaaaaaaaaaaau-AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSEEE!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YAHH YAHHH YAHHH!

(The audience goes wild with applause)


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> (The audience goes wild with applause)



Sore Throat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Naren

An 80's punk band with a big attitude, eh?


----------



## Alpo

A BIG attitude?


----------



## Martin_777

g3rmanium said:


> Sore Throat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Haha!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> A BIG attitude?



No... a big attitude.


----------



## Alpo

Oh...


----------



## Naren

So, you finally understand?! FINALLY!?!


----------



## Alpo

I will never understand!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Makelele

Anyone heard "Dead" by Napalm Death? I bet it's the greatest song ever.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT ARE U TALKNIN ABOUT I DONT LISTNE´TO THAT SHIET!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Cool!


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Anyone heard "Dead" by Napalm Death? I bet it's the greatest song ever.



No. 

"You Suffer" is better.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> No.
> 
> "You Suffer" is better.



You, sir, are correct.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah1


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## zimbloth

Whoever came up with the idea for the "Just For Men" guy to say "now with Target Grey Technology" should be shot in the fucking head.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok...


----------



## Buzz762

I made a reference to Crom last night and everyone else was like "Guh?" so I explained. 


...I think I spend too much time here


----------



## Buzz762

I made a reference to Crom last night and everyone else was like "Guh?" so I explained. 


...I think I spend too much time here


----------



## D-EJ915

ahh


----------



## Naren

Ooooookay, Dom. We heard you the first time.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!!!! wethands


----------



## Naren

Wet Hands:
The Movie

Rated R
Coming soon to a theater near you


----------



## D-EJ915

cool§


----------



## Naren

&#28641;&#12428;&#12390;&#12427;&#25163;&#65306;
&#24231;&#28961;&#23431;&#32654;&#20234;

&#12371;&#12398;&#26144;&#30011;&#12399;&#26997;&#31471;&#30340;&#12394;&#26292;&#21147;&#12471;&#12540;&#12531;&#12364;&#12356;&#12387;&#12401;&#12356;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12398;&#12391;&#65298;&#65301;&#27507;&#20197;&#19979;&#12398;&#26041;&#12399;&#31435;&#12385;&#20837;&#12426;&#31105;&#27490;&#12392;&#12394;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#20102;&#25215;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#12290;

&#12397;&#12290;


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Naren

I like the "ateji" I made for "the movie." I used the symbol for "seat" ("sit"/"throne") for "the." I used the symbol for "nothing" and the symbol for "heaven" (or "space") for the "moo" of "movie." I used the symbol for "beauty" and the symbol for the legendary wiseman "Iin" (also means "that" "him" "Ise" etc.) for the "vie" of "movie." 

Pretty clever if I say so myself.

&#24231;&#28961;&#23431;&#32654;&#20234;


----------



## D-EJ915

I see...


----------



## Alpo

Ok... 

Morning.


----------



## Naren

What's wrong with you, Alpo?


----------



## D-EJ915

yoooo


----------



## Naren

Jeff, just what the hell are you DOING?!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What's wrong with you, Alpo?



Nothing. Absolutely nothing. What's wrong with you?


----------



## D-EJ915

getting blinded...ouchies my eyes are like doing the wowza eeyes thing


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah my eyes are goin crazy


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing. What's wrong with you?



Amnesia. I forgot everything that happened to me before I woke up with 5 hand grenades, a missile launcher, 2 handguns, a rifle, and a machine gun outside of the ruins to an ancient temple in SouthEast Tibet. It's amazing I was able to make it to Japan where it seems I may have lived. Don't even remember my name... but I have a feeling that it's "Naren Izanagi the third."


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed goodnight you guys


----------



## Alpo

Good night..?


----------



## Naren

Good night, Jeff.

Good night... Aleksi...


----------



## D-EJ915

cya!


----------



## Alpo

CYA OMG LAWLZ :d:d::d:d:d:dddd


----------



## Naren

OMG ICBUJST!!! UCMFU!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!11111


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, sure...


----------



## Naren

Look back at your own post, Mr. Girly-girl. 

[action=Naren]pulls out his pistol and shoots Aleksi in the side of the head, instantly regretting it afterwards and begging God for forgiveness. If only he had thought things through clearly, the one known as "Alpo" might still be alive. But, he had to take things into his own hands. He had to be trigger happy... at the cost of a human life.[/action]


----------



## Kotex

Well damn. I got me a sugar momma' now.heh


----------



## Naren

I've never had a sugar momma before but sugar daddies were pretty tasty. They were... what? Caramel? Haven't had one in a long time. Probably not since high school.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]pulls out his pistol and shoots Aleksi in the side of the head, instantly regretting it afterwards and begging God for forgiveness. If only he had thought things through clearly, the one known as "Alpo" might still be alive. But, he had to take things into his own hands. He had to be trigger happy... at the cost of a human life.[/action]



Yet, I can still post... I guess this proves that the "after-life" is actually the internets...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yet, I can still post... I guess this proves that the "after-life" is actually the internets...



Well, yes... the afterlife is the internet.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You, sir, are correct.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Amnesia. I forgot everything that happened to me before I woke up with 5 hand grenades, a missile launcher, 2 handguns, a rifle, and a machine gun outside of the ruins to an ancient temple in SouthEast Tibet. It's amazing I was able to make it to Japan where it seems I may have lived. Don't even remember my name... but I have a feeling that it's "Naren Izanagi the third."



Reported.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Reported.



"Reported"?


----------



## Alpo

Deported.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Deported.



You got deported?  So, where are you now? You got deported from Finland, right?


----------



## Alpo

I am in Soviet Russia. I was deported from Finland and also from the year 2007.


----------



## Makelele

So you have an internet connection even though there's no internet yet?


----------



## Metal Ken

Deez Nuts.


----------



## Satyr

Holy Bible and Koran= Weapons of Mass Destruction!!!


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> So you have an internet connection even though there's no internet yet?



Actually he died and the afterlife is the internet.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Four hours without posts?


----------



## g3rmanium

You know what this thread is about, right?


----------



## Makelele

I GOT BLISTERS ON MY FINGERS.


----------



## g3rmanium

It's like, you know, you know, like totally

*100000
*

messages we're shooting for here.


----------



## Naren

Then go for it, Germanium. You're a contributor. You don't have to wait for someone to post before you can post again like I have to.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## SevenDeadly

The pit of inspiration

post 2 random thoughts


Cow Tongue Condom

Gekocide


----------



## Naren

So... in other words nonsense...? Okay...

Seven deadly monkey brains are attacking New York Cities across parallel universes.

Banana pie larvae have taken over the castle for all eternity.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

Hi! HI HI HI HI HI!


----------



## Naren

hihihihihihihihihihihi


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to eat


----------



## Naren

I'm going to bed now. G'night!


----------



## Rick

NUDE MAN


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

"eww, i got Ben Aflec spooge on my hand!" - eric cartman.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrowwww


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, tatatatataaa


----------



## D-EJ915

well that was easy


----------



## Naren

AGAIN!? Only 4 posts in the last 11 hours!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been watching a lot of anime

first "Welcome to the NHK" (which happens to be hilarious, I think you might like it Naren) and Gakuen Alice which is a kids show or something but I like it


----------



## Sebastian

The last anime I watched... was.... probably some DBZ movie...


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Bollocks


----------



## Alpo

That's I've been trying to tell everyone! 

Morning!


----------



## D-EJ915

Miasma


----------



## Alpo

Kiasma?


----------



## D-EJ915

orgasma...


----------



## Satyr

Matt Damen!! AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poop-a-dee-doo-doo

I like my girls like my cheese, preferably fat free american singles only, I want my next chick anorexic, the winner is the thinner, wont have to take her skinny ass out to a fancy dinner, like SIZZLER!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay fun!


----------



## Naren

So, uh, demons, right?


----------



## D-EJ915

sure, Cup of Demons


----------



## Naren

I LOVE Cup of Demons!! How'd you know?!


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno, it's a song by Sympathy though, the guy who writes/records Sympathy is awesome.

Surfacing


----------



## Naren

No... I was talking about the food, "Cup Of Demons."


----------



## Alpo

How's business?


----------



## D-EJ915

Cup of Demons is a song, end of story

btw "Giving up hurts the most" = badass old school underoath


----------



## Naren

I like newschool Underoath quite a bit...


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I like all their CDs except chasing safety, that one sucked, but I have the others

Act of Depression
Cries of the Past
The Changing of Times
Define the Great Line


----------



## Naren

I really like "They're Only Chasing Safety." I think it's better than a lot of their older albums. There are a few songs on there I don't care for, but it's got a lot of sweet songs on it too such as "It's Dangerous Business Walking Out Your Front Door," "Reinventing Your Exit," and "Young And Aspiring."


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Then go for it, Germanium. You're a contributor. You don't have to wait for someone to post before you can post again like I have to.



Oh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> AGAIN!? Only 4 posts in the last 11 hours!!!!



Ya, fsck this!


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

Drängel, drängel.


----------



## g3rmanium

SSH ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

I been wanna tell you this


----------



## g3rmanium

for a while


----------



## g3rmanium

I like your fake blue eyes and your hoeish style.


----------



## g3rmanium

Let's go for a walk


----------



## g3rmanium

through the park


----------



## g3rmanium

you can s my d in the dark.


----------



## g3rmanium

and just do what I ask


----------



## g3rmanium

b bend over


----------



## g3rmanium

let me ride your b like dogs do each other


----------



## g3rmanium

I know that you're with it


----------



## g3rmanium

so don't start frontin'


----------



## g3rmanium

I don't wanna be your man


----------



## g3rmanium

I wanna MOVE SOMETHING.


----------



## Naren

Yeah?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah?



Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

Hi, Johann.


----------



## Alpo

Hi Eric!
Hi Johann!


----------



## Naren

Hi, Aleksi!


----------



## Alpo

Hi Eric Michael!


----------



## Naren

How'd you know my middle name?


----------



## Alpo

Lucky guess... It's not like I'm stalking you or anything...


----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]turns around to see Aleksi duck behind a computer 3 rows over. [/action]


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, Johann.



Hi Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi Eric!
> Hi Johann!



Hi Aleksi, hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, Aleksi!



Hi Eric!

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi Eric Michael!



Hi Eric!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hi Aleksi.



Hi, Eric.


----------



## Alpo

Hi, everybody!


----------



## Naren

Hi, me.


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric Michael!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi, everybody!



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, me.



Hi you!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi, Eric Michael!



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

13600!


----------



## Sebastian

Hello... Johann


----------



## Alpo

Moo!


----------



## SevenDeadly

What is the difference between a duck?


Are you walking to school or taking your lunch?


----------



## Naren

A duck is green. A googlanicus is more a greyish green.

I'm walking to hell in a hand basket (with my lunch in an internal compartment in a molecule in a hair folicle on my chin).


----------



## SevenDeadly

My internal hair molecule transporter died the other day. I had to send it in for a warranty. On accident I shaved all my beard off and forgot which folicle contained the molecule for mobile storage. Consequently I had to send an entire bag of hair to the I.H.M.T. warranty department. I hope it doesn't void the warranty.

I was attacked by a googlanicus the other day. It pretended to be my friend then took a dump in my iced tea.


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Hello... Johann



Hello Sebastian!


----------



## g3rmanium

SevenDeadly said:


> My internal hair molecule transporter died the other day. I had to send it in for a warranty. On accident I shaved all my beard off and forgot which folicle contained the molecule for mobile storage. Consequently I had to send an entire bag of hair to the I.H.M.T. warranty department. I hope it doesn't void the warranty.
> 
> I was attacked by a googlanicus the other day. It pretended to be my friend then took a dump in my iced tea.



Eh?


----------



## Alpo

Suck the


----------



## Naren

SevenDeadly said:


> My internal hair molecule transporter died the other day. I had to send it in for a warranty. On accident I shaved all my beard off and forgot which folicle contained the molecule for mobile storage. Consequently I had to send an entire bag of hair to the I.H.M.T. warranty department. I hope it doesn't void the warranty.
> 
> I was attacked by a googlanicus the other day. It pretended to be my friend then took a dump in my iced tea.



What the FUCK?! All the googlanicuses I've known have been really nice.

Damn...


----------



## Alpo

U NEVAR NO!!1!!1 GOOLGALCIUSES CAN BE VERY UNPREDICATLE!!11!!!! OMGOMGOMG
LOLOLO


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> U NEVAR NO!!1!!1 GOOLGALCIUSES CAN BE VERY UNPREDICATLE!!11!!!! OMGOMGOMG
> LOLOLO



Actually googlanicuses are the only constant in this universe.


----------



## Alpo

LIEK LOOK @ HOW I TIPE!!11!! U RLY THINK I NO SUMTIN?!?!?!??1+1!! LOLOLOLO!!11!


----------



## SevenDeadly

Naren said:


> Actually googlanicuses are the only constant in this universe.



Yeah, they're constantly ruining my sex life by hiding in my foreskin

The origin of life can be traced to the googlacaxy.


----------



## Naren

SevenDeadly said:


> Yeah, they're constantly ruining my sex life by hiding in my foreskin
> 
> The origin of life can be traced to the googlacaxy.



I'd... uh...  I'd never heard about that before... especially since the average adult googlanicus is 9 feet tall and weighs over 400 pounds.


----------



## SevenDeadly

Minature googlanicus come from a small moon orbiting the planet of Googlanicanus. These microscopic versions of their larger cousins may be small but are known to be twice as poisonous and are infinitely more grumpy.

(edit-This is starting to sound like Douglas Adams)


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, sure...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Suck the



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah


----------



## D-EJ915

goo man


----------



## D-EJ915

man I had this fucked up dream


----------



## D-EJ915

I kept getting these needles coming out of my body, they came from the inside...turns out that this deranged boot my sister had was the reason why, like it was out to get me


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you boot


----------



## D-EJ915

you would think I was really strange if I told you more details of it 

my alarm woke me up so I didn't see what happened to me or it.


Another part was like I was watching something about the university of colorado and all of a sudden I'm there in this weird campus holding a smooch (dog stuffed animal) in a colour I don't have and I meet up with some guys and they whisper to me how some guys are scary or something like that. So I decide to hang with those guys and we go through the parking lot lol parking lot and eventually end up at this gigantass rock face thing where this guy is riding down it on his motorbmx, it was crazy, yipes. So anyway I noticed this contest or some shit at the bottom and went down there and these 2 dads were fighting over something and I was trying to stop them or something 


it was weird


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhh I remember, originally I was trying to find a place to sleep, that's why I had smooch...I don't sleep with smooch though  weird


----------



## Naren

I had a weird dream last night too. I dreamt I was going through this weird forest, looking for the "ancient gateway." And I couldn't find it anywhere. I noticed that high up the trunk of one of the trees was a big round wooden door. So, I climbed up the tree and opened the door. The inside of the tree was huge. A huge round area. I was on a precepice and the whole tree was hollowed out. When I looked below me, I couldn't see the bottom because it went down for what seemed like forever. In front of me was a water faucet made of wood. It opened by itself and suddenly a huge torrent of water began pouring into the hole below. I stared at the hole, but could not see the water at the bottom. After a few minutes, the bottom started to look blue. So, for some weird reason, I jumped. I kept falling for several minutes. I looked up and saw the top getting further and further away, the water flowing past me quickly. I hit the bottom, sank underwater, and saw a metal grating in front of me. The grating opened and I tried going through. When I was on the other side, suddenly I was floating in dark space. As I turned around, I saw the inside of the tree behind me, floating in darkness, much like looking at a 3d wire frame of a video game or CG movie in a 3d graphics software. It got smaller and smaller as I drifted away further into the darkness, the sound of the falling water getting quieter and quieter.

Kind of a creepy dream...


----------



## Alpo

Sure was...


----------



## Sebastian

has ?


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## Naren

How you doin', Alpo? aka Aleksi? aka Art Vandelay? aka George Costanza?


----------



## Blexican

George Costanza


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> How you doin', Alpo? aka Aleksi? aka Art Vandelay? aka George Costanza?



I believe you have mistaken me for someone else.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I believe you have mistaken me for someone else.



 You changed! Into a buck naked person!!  PUT SOME FRIGGIN' CLOTHES ON, DUDE!!


----------



## Alpo

I'm just your friendly neighbourhood pornstar. Don't judge me, love me!


----------



## Naren

Uh, I'm not gay, dude.


----------



## Alpo

Neither am I... not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Naren

Just keep telling yourself that, buddy.


----------



## Alpo

I will.


----------



## Naren

You're gonna die... 

Maybe not today... maybe not tomorrow... maybe not this year... but you're gonna die... someday...


----------



## Alpo

I believe you already killed me.


----------



## Naren

You can die more than once. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Alpo

Well, yes... I was kinda hoping you didn't...


----------



## Naren

I know...


----------



## Stitch

Come on guys, you're all slipping. Shouldnt this thread be finished by now?

Just out of interest, what are you going to do to prevent someone sneaking in the last few seconds to grab the 100,000th post and ultimately the "sticker or something I have lying around" from Chris?


----------



## Alpo

I like ice cream.


----------



## Naren

Ice cream is good. I could have had free ice cream at lunch today, but my coupon was 10 days past the due day.


----------



## Alpo

Sorry to hear that.  I just had some very good chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Naren




----------



## yevetz

I my own grandma


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## Sebastian

yevetz said:


> I my own grandma



What does that mean Vladymir ?


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> I my own grandma





VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> What does that mean Vladymir ?



He forgot the verb. He may have meant "I (sold) my own grandma (into slavery) "


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle, Eric Michael!


----------



## Kotex

*Steals Naren's can of Kirin*


----------



## Michael

Hey people.


----------



## Azyiu

Naren said:


> He forgot the verb. He may have meant "I (sold) my own grandma (into slavery) "


----------



## Alpo

Morning.!!!::!:..!:.!:::.1.:!


----------



## Naren

MORNING..!!!...!!.../,m!!


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric Michael!


----------



## Naren

Hi, Aleksi Andreas Vindealiuous.


----------



## Alpo

Those aren't my middle names!  

Those aren't my middle names at all! 

Besides, I only have one middle name. And it's neither of those.


----------



## Naren

Come on. We both know those _are_ your middle names.


----------



## Alpo

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Naren

I know I'm... _what_?  

Uh, you're... Aleksi, also known in some circles as "Alpo"...


----------



## Alpo

I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## Naren

No... I'm flesh and blood... with bones and organs, tendons, bile, other bodily fluids.

And I highly doubt you're rubber. Even if you are a strangely designed artificial intelligence, it is unlikely you were made of rubber.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, me.



Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Come on guys, you're all slipping. Shouldnt this thread be finished by now?
> 
> Just out of interest, what are you going to do to prevent someone sneaking in the last few seconds to grab the 100,000th post and ultimately the "sticker or something I have lying around" from Chris?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi, Aleksi Andreas Vindealiuous.



Hi Aleksi!

Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> No... I'm flesh and blood... with bones and organs, tendons, bile, other bodily fluids.
> 
> And I highly doubt you're rubber. Even if you are a strangely designed artificial intelligence, it is unlikely you were made of rubber.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I know you are, but what am I?



Flesh and blood just like me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I know you are, but what am I?



I know you arE, but what am I?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Flesh and blood just like me.



Hi Eric!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Flesh and blood just like me.



I'm not flesh and blood!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I'm not flesh and blood!



Oh, but you are.


----------



## Makelele

He's a cybernetic organism - living tissue over metal endoskeleton.


----------



## Alpo

I'll be back!


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> He's a cybernetic organism - living tissue over metal endoskeleton.



Doesn't matter. He's still "flesh and blood." Unless he wanted to get super picky and say, "No. I'm flesh, blood, and machinery."


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Doesn't matter. He's still "flesh and blood." Unless he wanted to get super picky and say, "No. I'm flesh, blood, and machinery."



I do want to get super picky. Just saying that I'm "flesh and blood" is misleading.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I do want to get super picky. Just saying that I'm "flesh and blood" is misleading.



Okay.  Then I'll get picky too. "I'm _immortal_ flesh and blood."


----------



## Alpo

Oh yeah?! Well, we'll see about that! 

[action=Alpo]draws his mighty sword of pure energy and challenges Naren to a duel.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

moving is hell


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Oh yeah?! Well, we'll see about that!
> 
> [action=Alpo]draws his mighty sword of pure energy and challenges Naren to a duel.[/action]



[action=Naren]chops Alpo's metal body into tiny bite-sized pieces, spraying blood and oil all over the ground. Alpo's attacks have no effect on Naren's immortal body(of doom).[/action]


----------



## playstopause

Woah.


----------



## playstopause

Ok.


----------



## playstopause

So here is...


----------



## playstopause

another little contribution


----------



## playstopause

to this
...


----------



## playstopause

beein post 13 693 sucks


----------



## playstopause

Ok, so ...


----------



## playstopause

Here we go again.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Wow, i hear my own echo.


----------



## playstopause

Pretty damn terrific...


----------



## playstopause

Arrrrr we there yet?


----------



## playstopause

Ok.








I give up.


----------



## playstopause

(for tonight)


----------



## D-EJ915

you gots it


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]chops Alpo's metal body into tiny bite-sized pieces, spraying blood and oil all over the ground. Alpo's attacks have no effect on Naren's immortal body(of doom).[/action]



Oh, darn...


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## oompa

i got my first 7 and immideately started planning on a second!


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## Naren

oompa said:


> i got my first 7 and immideately started planning on a second!



Wow.You must be rich.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe.


----------



## Naren

And maybe you're dead.  ... maybe...


----------



## Alpo

MABE I AM!11!


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Naren

Suh? Uh, suh? Ah believe dis be yo'z.


----------



## D-EJ915

mother's day


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.  I just punched my mother in the fucking face.


----------



## Naren

Sweeeeet. Alpo, you da man, yo.


----------



## oompa

haha no, but i have some saved $


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Sweeeeet. Alpo, you da man, yo.



You know it, E-Dawg! 



oompa said:


> haha no, but i have some saved $



I could buy a new seven. I just don't want to waste my money on a Harley-Benton.


----------



## Naren

I have enough money to buy a new seven right now, but I don't _need_ a new seven (and probably not for at least another year) and I have a feeling I will have to spend $1000-2000 next month on some things.


----------



## D-EJ915

spending money sucks


----------



## Alpo

Not having money to spend sucks.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

I really need money.


----------



## Sebastian

Me too


----------



## D-EJ915

$ is good


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Not having money to spend sucks.



Yeah...


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## playstopause

Money is evil


----------



## playstopause

It really is, i'm telling you.


----------



## playstopause

No fucking joke here pal


----------



## playstopause

So there you have it.


----------



## playstopause

Be aware.


----------



## Naren

Actually I don't think "money" is evil. You, sir, are the one who is evil.


----------



## Alpo

I'll have to agree with Eric. I think we should do something to his voicebox.


----------



## Naren

We should. Alpo, you get working on those plans. I'm right behind you.


----------



## Alpo

Okie-dokie.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I really need money.



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I'll have to agree with Eric. I think we should do something to his voicebox.



Or steal his guitars.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

How


----------



## g3rmanium

are


----------



## g3rmanium

you?


----------



## g3rmanium

You


----------



## g3rmanium

know,


----------



## g3rmanium

you


----------



## g3rmanium

know?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

I need some decent speakers again.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, sure...


----------



## Naren

Uhm... okay... Geranium...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Uhm... okay... Geranium...



g3rmanium


----------



## Naren

G three manium?

What's a manium?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> G three manium?
> 
> What's a manium?



N00b!


----------



## g3rmanium

Here, watch this.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> N00b!



Excuse me? I am under the impression that you are a quite unpleasant young man and highly suggest that you immediately cease your incessant slandering and name calling. It is unbecoming of a man of class.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Excuse me? I am under the impression that you are a quite unpleasant young man and highly suggest that you immediately cease your incessant slandering and name calling. It is unbecoming of a man of class.



Hello Eric!


----------



## Alpo

Hey, G-three-rmanium, when was the last time you posted outside this thread?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hey, G-three-rmanium, when was the last time you posted outside this thread?



I think it was about a year ago.


----------



## Kotex

Waiting for an amp sucks.


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Waiting for an amp sucks.



Waiting for a sandwich sucks too...


----------



## Alpo

Waiting to have money to buy a new monitor so I can wait for it sucks.


----------



## Naren

Waiting to wait to have enough money to put myself on the waiting list to wait for the special edition sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hey, G-three-rmanium, when was the last time you posted outside this thread?



I'm working on it!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I'm working on it!



Don't seem to be trying very hard...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Don't seem to be trying very hard...



Hm, I could write a little review about the DiMarzio D Activator.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, I could write a little review about the DiMarzio D Activator.



Do it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Do it.



Right now?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Right now?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes!



Are you trying to tell me what to do?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Waiting to wait to have enough money to put myself on the waiting list to wait for the special edition sucks.



Special edition sandwich?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Are you trying to tell me what to do?



Yes... I am... 



Alpo said:


> Special edition sandwich?



 I heard it's damn good.


----------



## Alpo

It better be.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Special edition sandwich?



Why would anyone miss out on that one?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> It better be.



You don't know the special edition sandwich? LOL N00B!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes... I am...



Hm, ok.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## Alpo

This ain't over!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm...


----------



## Alpo

Hmmm indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

alpo loves ss.org


----------



## Naren

You should get a t-shirt that says that, DEJ.


----------



## Alpo

Sho does!


----------



## D-EJ915

dentist today... eww


----------



## Alpo

I'm sorry.


----------



## Makelele

D-EJ915 said:


> dentist today... eww



I've got nothing against going to the dentist, cause he/she always tells me that my teeth are beautiful. 

Of course calculus (?) removal sucks.


----------



## Shaman




----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> I've got nothing against going to the dentist, cause he/she always tells me that my teeth are beautiful.



I've always had perfect teeth, but I still hate going to the dentist.


----------



## Naren

I like going to the dentist. Not because I like the experience (I really don't like it), but because my teeth are so nice and clean afterwards. I've always had perfect teeth as well. Never had a cavity. Never had any misaligned or crooked teeth. Never had problems of any kind. But I do like to get my teeth cleaned professionally every now and then.

Hm... little earthquake just shook the ground here a little.

Anyway, I'm getting to bed.


----------



## Alpo

Earthquake, eh? Fun.


----------



## playstopause

Fun stuff goin' on here.


----------



## playstopause

I'm glad to participate.


----------



## playstopause

I still think this thread should turn into a book.


----------



## Alpo

Sure, why not?


----------



## playstopause

That would be the greatest souvenir!


----------



## Alpo

Yes. Yes, it would.


----------



## D-EJ915

my garage door is broken


----------



## sakeido

We should come up with over the top band names that would offend the general public.

for instance: Coathook Abortion


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## D-EJ915

zimb posted in here liek omg


----------



## Naren

sakeido said:


> We should come up with over the top band names that would offend the general public.
> 
> for instance: Coathook Abortion



Yeah.  Or like: "Peanut Butter Surprise."


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Yeah.  Or like: "Peanut Butter Surprise."



Yeah!!  Or like: "Paper Wounded Fingertip!"


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yeah!!  Or like: "Paper Wounded Fingertip!"



HELL YEAH! Or like "Bubblegum Prophecy"


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> HELL YEAH! Or like "Bubblegum Prophecy"



Oh man, this is great! How about "Sticky Fudge Messiah?"


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Oh man, this is great! How about "Sticky Fudge Messiah?"



Dude, that's fucking awesome! I've got one for ya. "All-American Congressman: Harrison Ford!" How fucking metal is that?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Dude, that's fucking awesome! I've got one for ya. "All-American Congressman: Harrison Ford!" How fucking metal is that?



Holy shit! Brutality through the roof!  What do you think of this: "Timothy Stack: portrait of a superstar!"


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Holy shit! Brutality through the roof!  What do you think of this: "Timothy Stack: portrait of a superstar!"



That would be a kickass album name, but it might be confusing as a band name. They'd think it's some solo artist named "Timothy Stack" and this is his "Portrait of a Superstar" tour (perhaps supporting an album of the same name).

When I was in high school, my best friend and I came up with the greatest band name ever and I shudder to speak it, for it is: "Yankee Doodle Brutal Noodle Streudel... FROM HELL!"


----------



## Alpo

Brutal!


----------



## Naren

You gotz dat right, buuuuuooooooooooooyyyyyaaa.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## Naren

Yer-bugger!


----------



## Alpo

Eric Michael, I salute you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Eric Michael, I salute you.



Yes?


----------



## Naren

Aleksi Von Drasken Eiffenwousler Bieslhau, I salute you.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Yeah, whatever...


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0n.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah, whatever...



Yeah, fuck.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Pr0n.



Have you seen the mini-series on ABC? I think it was just called "PRON" (all caps), but it might have been "PRON THE DESTROYER." I love when Pron shows up and destroys all the deliriacons with his destructo-laser. Pron was probably the coolest mini-series on TV.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Have you seen the mini-series on ABC? I think it was just called "PRON" (all caps), but it might have been "PRON THE DESTROYER." I love when Pron shows up and destroys all the deliriacons with his destructo-laser. Pron was probably the coolest mini-series on TV.



Pr0n just can't be beat.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Pr0n just can't be beat.



I've never seen it misspelled just like that, but... uh, yeah... Pron is one powerful android...


----------



## Alpo

Mandroid?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I've never seen it misspelled just like that, but... uh, yeah... Pron is one powerful android...



Why can't you interpolate?


----------



## Alpo

Why can't you outerpolate?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Why can't you interpolate?



Interpolate what...?  You're... you're not making any sense... 



Alpo said:


> Why can't you outerpolate?



I thought I just did.


----------



## Alpo

I thought you just didn't.


----------



## Naren

You thought wrong.


----------



## Alpo

You though right.


----------



## Naren

Yes, I did.


----------



## Stitch

It is my birthday on Monday! Hoooo-raah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Why can't you outerpolate?



Why can't you extrapolate?


----------



## Naren

I would assume you wouldn't want anyone to know that, considering you don't have your birthday in your profile. Probably because you don't want anyone to know that you're 14 years old.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes, I did.



Both of you didn't. You are going to die. Now. *click*


----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]shoots Johann dead for his consistent incorrect use of English.[/action]


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> I would assume you wouldn't want anyone to know that, considering you don't have your birthday in your profile. Probably because you don't want anyone to know that you're 14 years old.



. Im 18. 

I just didn't want to share these things at the time...but i'm sharing now! Feel the wub!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> . Im 18.
> 
> I just didn't want to share these things at the time...but i'm sharing now! Feel the wub!



Thanks Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> * Naren shoots Johann dead for his consistent incorrect use of English.



* Johann kicks Eric in the nuts.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> * Johann kicks Eric in the nuts.



You mean BEFORE you died, right? Because, it'd be pretty much impossible for a corpse to kick someone (and no, rigor mortis could not do that).



stitch216 said:


> . Im 18.
> 
> I just didn't want to share these things at the time...but i'm sharing now! Feel the wub!



Might want to add your birthday to your user details, then.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You mean BEFORE you died, right? Because, it'd be pretty much impossible for a corpse to kick someone (and no, rigor mortis could not do that).



Yes, of course.


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> Might want to add your birthday to your user details, then.





Maybe I will. 



But only because I want to, not because you suggested it.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Stitch

Done.

I hope it is set properly


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## Alpo

Stop that!


----------



## Stitch

Stop what?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm watching my log files for 403s.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Stop that!



You talking to me?


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Stop what?



Stop fhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stop bhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stop hhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stop lhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stop xhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests) g3rmanium


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/../members/g3rmanium.html

Shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

*Free pr0n here!*


----------



## g3rmanium

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests) g3rmanium



Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Why is no one talking to me?


----------



## g3rmanium

I AM HERE NOW!


----------



## g3rmanium

TALK TO ME!


----------



## g3rmanium

*sniff*


----------



## Alpo

No.


----------



## Stitch

Sorry.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



I am *SICK* of your squinting!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> : ryan :


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Stitch

g3rmanium said:


> : kiss :


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> : congress :


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhh


----------



## Stitch

D-EJ915 said:


> ughhh


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Jeff.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I am *SICK* of your squinting!



I think you can tolerate his squinting when he was kind enough to tolerate your incessant "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" nonsense.


----------



## Alpo

Eeehkeo?


----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> Hello, Jeff.



jeff?


----------



## Alpo

Jeff.


----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> Jeff.



Are you referring to me? 

Which Jeff?


----------



## Alpo

Are you Jeff? No. So why would I be referring to you?


----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> Are you Jeff? No. So why would I be referring to you?


----------



## D-EJ915

meh


----------



## Naren

Just noticed that this thread alone has 12.3% of all the posts in Off-Topic (for the entire time this site has been around). 



Alpo said:


> Eeehkeo?



Don't ask me. Ask Geranium. He's the only one who knows what nonsense he's spewing... And even he probably doesn't know. If you add up his letters for two pages, you get "Eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkgggggggeeeeehqooop" which makes zero sense. 



stitch216 said:


> Are you referring to me?
> 
> Which Jeff?



Why the hell would he be referring to you? It says your name is "Simon" on your profile and your screenname is "Stitch." Where do you get "Jeff" from that? Do you have some secret nickname? For some reason, do all your friends call you "Jeff"? If not, shut the hell up and leave Alpo alone for once in your sorry pathetic excuse for a life...


...


...


----------



## Alpo

Thank you, Eric.


----------



## Naren

You're welcome.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

You one crazy muthah.


----------



## Alpo

I sure be.


----------



## Naren

Hell yeh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I think you can tolerate his squinting when he was kind enough to tolerate your incessant "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" nonsense.





































































































Q!


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## Naren

It's a message in blood!


----------



## Alpo

Yes, that must be it...


----------



## Naren

I knew it...


----------



## Alpo

I knew "it" too...


----------



## Naren

But you didn't know about... "the legend."


----------



## Alpo

You're right... I didn't know about "the legend."


----------



## Naren

"The legend" has you... 

and there's nothing you can do...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> It's a message in blood!



BESTIAL WARLUST!


----------



## Desecrated

My computer is at service, I miss this place.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> BESTIAL WARLUST!



... uh...  Actually, it's Pantera...

PANTERA LYRICS - Cowboys From Hell (1990)


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> My computer is at service, I miss this place.



Then how the hell are you posting here?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Then how the hell are you posting here?



Internet cafe?


----------



## Alpo

No. You can only post here from your own personal computer.


----------



## Naren

Uh, actually, 90% of my posts on this site are done from my computer at work...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ... uh...  Actually, it's Pantera...
> 
> PANTERA LYRICS - Cowboys From Hell (1990)



Maybe, but Bestial Warlust are great!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Maybe, but Bestial Warlust are great!



Is that a video game or something?


----------



## Alpo

Probably some totally BRE\/\/T4LZZZ band.


----------



## Naren

I love BRE\/\/T4LZZZ bands. They're almost as good as CH00K0L/\TZZZZ bands.


----------



## Alpo

True dat.


----------



## Naren

I'm thinking of starting an 0P-|-0K1LL3R band.


----------



## Alpo

Let me know how that works out.


----------



## Naren

It's working out well. My bass player is totally B/\3/\ZZ!!!!!!111


----------



## Makelele

\/\/#47?


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Naren

Makelele said:


> \/\/#47?



 Exactly. You understand so well.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## Alpo

Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## D-EJ915

just finished another sports manga

funny how I hate sports but yet I just read 2 sports mangas


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Where have all the flowers gone?



All the leaves are broooown (and the sun is gray).

NOTE: Not the "sky" - but the "sun"



D-EJ915 said:


> just finished another sports manga
> 
> funny how I hate sports but yet I just read 2 sports mangas



I hate those.


----------



## D-EJ915

I figured you would naren  btw I just finished "Gift ~eternal rainbow~" and holy fuck was that cheesy, perfect for me


----------



## Naren

I know you like stuff like that.  I like just about anything but my favorite genre is probably super ultra-violent gore-fests.


----------



## Blexican

poop on a stick.


----------



## Naren

I'll never forgive you, ya damn Blexican.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Naren

I was waiting for you to get home, sugarbuns.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Uh oh....


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

So... how ya doin', Aleksi? How's the weather in Finland right now?


----------



## Alpo

Just sitting here playing guitar. It's nice and sunny outside.


----------



## Naren

I see... it's probably sunny outside right now, but it was raining earlier (or the sun might be just setting, since it's 4:30pm here right now).


----------



## Alpo

Kool.


----------



## Naren

Aide.


----------



## Alpo

I need something to play. In the last week I finished Devil May Cry (again...) and Metal Gear Solid (again...) and before that I finished God of War (again...) and Super Mario 64 (again...). Maybe I should play Ocarina of Time (again...). I want a Wii so I can play Twilight Princess (never played it...). I'm stuck on a tough battle in Baldur's Gate, maybe I should play that.


----------



## Naren

Have you ever played Morrowind or Oblivion? Because they are the 2 greatest games ever created and if you haven't played them, you owe it to yourself. Oblivion is pretty demanding on your computer's specs but Morrowind came out a few years back and shouldn't be too bad on the specs requirements.


----------



## Alpo

I played Oblivion for like a 100 hours a year ago. I really don't feel like playing it again.  I might play Morrowind sometime in ze futuré. 

Maybe I should see if I can find God of War 2 used somewhere. I've been dying to play that one. The first one is one of my favourite games.


----------



## Naren

I think Morrowind is a much better game than Oblivion (I rank my top 10 favorite games of all time as #1. Morrowind, #2. Oblivion). The only thing Oblivion does better than Morrowind is graphics and Morrowind's graphics are unbelievable considering when it came out. It still looks gorgeous, even today.

I've only played Oblivion all the way through once, but I've played Morrowind through 3 times (and each of the two expansion packs through twice). And, it takes a lot longer to beat Morrowind than it does to beat Oblivion.

Oblivion changed a lot of things about Morrowind that I liked, which made my opinion of Oblivion go down considerably.


----------



## Makelele

I also think the world is more "alive" in Oblivion. People sometimes actually do things, and don't just stand around. I never made it through Morrowind, cause I always got bored of my character and started over. Oblivion just has too little side-quests compared to Morrowind.


----------



## Naren

It is more alive, but in a very bad way. Personally I hated that part of the new game. People say the same things over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. I got annoyed at those characters.
"Hey, how are you?"
"Fine... Goodbye."
"Hello. I heard that there's trouble brewing in Morrowind."
"These are bad times for the Empire. Goodbye."
"Hello. How are you?"
"Fine. Thank you. Did you hear that the emperor is dead?"
"Yes. These are bad times for the Empire. Farewell."
"There are rumors of roaming bands of necromancers."
"That's ridiculous!"
"Goodbye. Maybe you be blessed in your travels."
"I heard that there's trouble brewing in Morrowind."
"These are bad times for the Empire. Goodbye."


----------



## Alpo

True dat.


----------



## Naren

Aye, true dat.


----------



## Alpo

Yep.


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do.

(This thread is moving slower than a 96-year old turtle with arthritis, alzheimers, and a 30kg ball and chain strapped to its shell)


----------



## Alpo

Indeed it does.


----------



## Naren

So... get it moving!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

yes, of course.


----------



## playstopause

forever and ever


----------



## playstopause

we need to advance


----------



## playstopause

Because it is the only way


----------



## playstopause

wow


----------



## playstopause

talk about deep thoughts


----------



## playstopause

pretty interesting...


----------



## playstopause

So...


----------



## playstopause

How about a cappucino?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

That's what i tought too.


----------



## playstopause

So, ok...
Wave 'em bye bye now.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Stitch

Quite the run you had going there!


----------



## Makelele

My postcount is almost evil.


----------



## playstopause

stitch216 said:


> Quite the run you had going there!


----------



## Alpo

Hi, everybody!


----------



## Naren

That was some good post whoring going on there.


----------



## Alpo

Sure was.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## playstopause

Thanks guys.

Makes me feel warm inside.


----------



## Alpo

Sho does, "a french name."


----------



## playstopause

yes, Buck Naked


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Blexican

Naren said:


> I'll never forgive you, ya damn Blexican.



 How are things, Naren?


----------



## D-EJ915

my internet is being nicer now


----------



## Stitch

Post #13981!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Naren

TheBlexican3 said:


> How are things, Naren?



Things are going okay. Had to go to the immigration office today... I *HATE* going there... with a passion. But, other than that, I'm coo'.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Things are going okay. Had to go to the immigration office today... I *HATE* going there... with a passion. But, other than that, I'm coo'.


you gettin kicked out? lolz


----------



## Naren

Yeah. They said I might cause the final downfall of Japan and foil their plans of world domination. I went to the immigration office to contest their claim and they listened to my explanations for about two hours. I told them that I had no intention to foil their plans of world domination or to bring about the downfall of the great Japanese empire. They said they'd take it under consideration, but they currently have me ranked as a "Level 1 Threat" and have secret agents scouting out my apartment all the time. 

If all else fails... I might have to take drastic measures.


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhhhh I hate everything


----------



## Alpo

Hey, Jazzy Jeff! What's with the new avatar? 



Naren said:


> Yeah. They said I might cause the final downfall of Japan and foil their plans of world domination. I went to the immigration office to contest their claim and they listened to my explanations for about two hours. I told them that I had no intention to foil their plans of world domination or to bring about the downfall of the great Japanese empire. They said they'd take it under consideration, but they currently have me ranked as a "Level 1 Threat" and have secret agents scouting out my apartment all the time.
> 
> If all else fails... I might have to take drastic measures.



Damn, Eric, that sucks.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hey, Jazzy Jeff! What's with the new avatar?



He's going for the innocent underage sexual anime girl image right now.



Alpo said:


> Damn, Eric, that sucks.



Dude, I know! I just got a call from the prime minister telling me that he wants me out of his country NOW and he won't take "No" for an answer. If I show any form of resistance, he'll call the Self-Defense Force. He said that he will stop at nothing to prevent the prophecy from being fulfilled.

He wouldn't listen to me when I told him that I didn't care about his plans for world domination and that, hell! I'd even help him if he wanted me to.


----------



## Alpo

The prime minister!  Dude, you're like totally screwed!


----------



## Naren

Yeah. How the hell did he even know my cell phone number? I got a similar call from the emperor on Tuesday. I knew it was only a matter of time before the prime minister would call me. All the heads of the Tokyo police know my face. Due to the head of police in Shinjuku, my band's last performance was cancelled and all our instruments were confiscated... So I wrote a song about it called "Die, Nazi fascist police pig-dogs, you bastards!"


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Is that a video game or something?



No, it's a very intense Black Metal band. Bestial Warlust.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Probably some totally BRE\/\/T4LZZZ band.



Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> It's working out well. My bass player is totally B/\3/\ZZ!!!!!!111



You mean B/\|)/\ZZ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi.



Oh hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> my internet is being nicer now



But is it faster?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah. How the hell did he even know my cell phone number? I got a similar call from the emperor on Tuesday. I knew it was only a matter of time before the prime minister would call me. All the heads of the Tokyo police know my face. Due to the head of police in Shinjuku, my band's last performance was cancelled and all our instruments were confiscated... So I wrote a song about it called "Die, Nazi fascist police pig-dogs, you bastards!"


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah?


----------



## g3rmanium

*14000! *


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Yeah. How the hell did he even know my cell phone number? I got a similar call from the emperor on Tuesday. I knew it was only a matter of time before the prime minister would call me. All the heads of the Tokyo police know my face. Due to the head of police in Shinjuku, my band's last performance was cancelled and all our instruments were confiscated... So I wrote a song about it called "Die, Nazi fascist police pig-dogs, you bastards!"



 I don't think writing the song was a very good idea.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I don't think writing the song was a very good idea.



What did they expect me to do!? After cancelling our concert, confiscating our instruments, and trying to kick me out of the country?!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What did they expect me to do!? After cancelling our concert, confiscating our instruments, and trying to kick me out of the country?!



You've got a point there, Eric.  

On a lighter note, I just picked up God of War II.


----------



## Naren

Is that good?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> On a lighter note, I just picked up God of War II.


----------



## Naren

Germanium... you're crazy...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium... you're crazy...



But I have some time to post today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like this!


----------



## g3rmanium

*snaps fingers*


----------



## g3rmanium

Turn up the bazz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Everybody needs a 303.


----------



## Naren

A 303? Whazzat?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Is that good?



If it's at least as good as GoW 1, it's completely fucking awesome. The first one was almost perfect, and I've heard the sequel is even better.

Oh, and I'm about to go order a new monitor! I'm getting a Samsung Syncmaster 215TW from my parents as a graduation present.


----------



## g3rmanium

Don't you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A 303? Whazzat?



Roland TB-303


----------



## Seedawakener

hello fellas! I thought that I would contribute with a post.... Ain't I nice to you all?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh, and I'm about to go order a new monitor! I'm getting a Samsung Syncmaster 215TW from my parents as a graduation present.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> hello fellas! I thought that I would contribute with a post.... Ain't I nice to you all?



Thanks man!


----------



## g3rmanium

OI! OI! OI!


----------



## Alpo

Seedawakener said:


> hello fellas! I thought that I would contribute with a post.... Ain't I nice to you all?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Roland TB-303



Actually I think that NOBODY needs one of those.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Actually I think that NOBODY needs one of those.



Actually I think that YOU will die soon.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Actually I think that YOU will die soon.



Perhaps you forgot that I killed you a while back and, thus, you no longer pose a threat to me.


----------



## Alpo

Touché!


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Alpo

...& Wizards


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Perhaps you forgot that I killed you a while back and, thus, you no longer pose a threat to me.



Oh shit.


----------



## Alpo

Just ordered the monitor. It should be here on monday.  It cost me 470&#8364; 

Wait a minute! I didn't pay a dime for it!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Oh shit.



Looks like realization is finally sinking in, eh?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

ugh another day


----------



## Alpo

Friday isn't even over yet...


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Alpo

Yes. No.


----------



## Naren

It's technically Saturday morning right now. -_- zzzz...


----------



## Alpo

No it's not.


----------



## Zepp88

giblets


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> It's technically Saturday morning right now. -_- zzzz...



I miss Japan.


----------



## D-EJ915

mehh


----------



## Naren

stitch216 said:


> I miss Japan.



What the hell do you mean? You "miss Japan"? You're 17 years old. I highly doubt you've ever lived here before. 



Alpo said:


> No it's not.



Yes, it is. My clock has the little &#22303; symbol and that means "Saturday." It's been displaying that symbol for almost 3 hours now.


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> What the hell do you mean? You "miss Japan"? You're 17 years old. I highly doubt you've ever lived here before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. My clock has the little ? symbol and that means "Saturday." It's been displaying that symbol for almost 3 hours now.



I've been there three times for between 2-4 weeks at a stretch. Not exactly lived there, but grounds for missing it, surely?

If thats okay with you.


----------



## Naren

Okay, then. "I miss England."


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, yeah. What's with the ears?


----------



## Naren

G'night.


----------



## D-EJ915

why can't I have a pic of me in my avatar? :3


----------



## Stitch

Naren said:


> Okay, then. "I miss England."





Whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## Alpo

You miss Japan, he misses England. It's quite simple, really.


----------



## D-EJ915

gehhh


----------



## Alpo

You said it, Jazzy Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

suxz0rz


----------



## Stitch

Alpo said:


> You miss Japan, he misses England. It's quite simple, really.



Where does England come into it?


----------



## D-EJ915

england doesn't


----------



## Shawn




----------



## playstopause

I'll have to admit : it's all pretty clever


----------



## playstopause

That's the kind of story everyone likes


----------



## playstopause

It come, it goes...


----------



## playstopause

Some might compare it to a wave


----------



## playstopause

But then...


----------



## playstopause

It's only in their imagination.


----------



## playstopause

That's how it is.


----------



## playstopause

Simple as that.


----------



## playstopause

Was it really worth it?


----------



## playstopause

Some might say yes


----------



## playstopause

Some might say no...


----------



## playstopause

Just like night and day.


----------



## playstopause

What can one do?


----------



## playstopause

Nothing.


----------



## playstopause

Nothing at all.


----------



## playstopause

End of it.


----------



## playstopause

For now at least.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!!!


----------



## Naren

Damn, dude. That was deeeep.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed soon


----------



## Naren

Yeh? That's insane, man.

I'm gonna be doing some laundry 'n' shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'.


----------



## Alpo

Laundry, the final frontier. I gotta go buy a component cable fo' my PS2 so I can hook it up to da fly new monitor I be getting on monday, biatch.


----------



## Naren

You stupid muthah fuckah... I oughtta kill you right now...


----------



## Alpo

Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## Naren

Nah. I ain't done railing you over da coals yet, mutha fuckah.


----------



## Alpo

You sure ain't. You sure ain't.


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Alpo

... & Wizards.


----------



## Naren

and wraiths.


----------



## Alpo

...and ghouls.


----------



## Naren

...and valkyries.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay 100k thread!


----------



## Alpo

Sure.


----------



## Naren

You know it.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah.


----------



## Naren

I know you doooo.


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## Sebastian

sleep...


----------



## Alpo

Creep...


----------



## D-EJ915

naren loves it


----------



## Buzz762

So a friend of mine sent me naked pictures of herself.

 





//Not really quite sure what she was implying by doing it, though.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmm


----------



## Alpo




----------



## ohio_eric

Buzz762 said:


> So a friend of mine sent me naked pictures of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //Not really quite sure what she was implying by doing it, though.





Now get's to sharing.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

grrrarrr


----------



## Alpo

What's with the ears? Are you some kinda pervert? I bet you are. I bet you're jacking off to some anime right now!  No! NO! STAY AWAY FROM ME!!! PERVERT!!!!

Hi, Jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> What's with the ears? Are you some kinda pervert? I bet you are. I bet you're jacking off to some anime right now!  No! NO! STAY AWAY FROM ME!!! PERVERT!!!!
> 
> Hi, Jeff!


you don't like my ears? *comforts them* T___T meanie


----------



## Blexican

y'all be some crazy bastardos.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Looks like realization is finally sinking in, eh?



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## Buzz762

ohio_eric said:


> Now get's to sharing.



The mods would unleash their wrath on me if I were to share them, though I can PM them if proof is required..

 


[action=Buzz762]is serious.[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric

Yes I do require ummmm proof....yeah that's it. 

Hell if you send them to Chris he'll probably make you a mod.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!!!


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> E!!!



Hey, muthah fuckah. Look at the first post in this thread. According to Chris, "E!!!!" would not be a valid post. (He gives the example "fxzysu" would not be a post or something like that). Your posts can't just be random letters with explanation points.

I think I've gone over this before...


----------



## D-EJ915

bump it up!


----------



## ohio_eric

[action="I"]am still awaiting proof[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## D-EJ915

beef stew is yummy~nya


----------



## ohio_eric

Never will get to 100,000 this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah man...just got back...bought a wireless card, BTA, The Chariot and Kataklysm's cds


----------



## playstopause

Answering himself


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh, website is being gay


----------



## Alpo

Yay! My new monitor should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Naren

I wouldn't be so sure about that...


----------



## Alpo

Why? What did you do!?


----------



## Sebastian

Well.. well...










well...


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Makelele

Agh, I just burned my index finger and thumb a bit while barbequing. Luckily it's my right hand so I can still play guitar. I got some nice blisters on both fingers.


----------



## Alpo

That sux0rz.


----------



## Naren

And it roxorz.


----------



## Alpo

I gotta go take a dump before I explode.


----------



## D-EJ915

congrats on the new monitor alpo :3


----------



## Alpo

Don't congratulate me yet. If I get it tomorrow, I'll post a nice thread (hopefully) about how awesome it is. Mmmmmm... 21" widescreen...


----------



## D-EJ915

okay...


----------



## Naren

NO! IT'S NOT OKAY!

In the last 11 hours, there have only been 4 posts in this thread! HOW THE FUCK DO YOU EXPLAIN THAT?

[action=Naren]wonders if he failed in raising you kids. [/action]


----------



## Alpo

I try my best! Nobody posts here anymore!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm I dunno, but you weren't in here much naren


----------



## D-EJ915

btw if I met you irl I would call you naren and I would still call "Digital Black" Sephiroth


----------



## Alpo

I hate waiting for new stuff. I hate it. Why can't I have everything right now?!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah pretty much


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> btw if I met you irl I would call you naren and I would still call "Digital Black" Sephiroth



 "Naren" was the name of my favorite character from a novel I wrote from age 14-18 (I still have it on my computer. It's about 200 pages long) and I ended up using it as the name in all the RPGs and games I played where you had to input the main character's name (I couldn't think of a name to use, so I just picked the character from my novel). Naren still lives on even today. 

If I met you, I'd call you "Jeff," because I can never remember your whole user name.... Lessee... DEJ... 915.. Is that "Dee EE Jay nine one five"? or "Deej nine fifteen"? or "Deejay nine hundred fifteen"? or something else?



D-EJ915 said:


> hmm I dunno, but you weren't in here much naren



Of course not. The "last eleven hours" that I was referring to, in my time zone, would be 1:00am to 12:00pm. From 1:00-3:00am I was having fun with my girlfriend. From 3:00am to 9:00am, I was sleeping. From 9:00am to 10:10am, I was getting ready for work. From 10:10am to 11:00am, I was going to work (walking, then riding the train, riding another train, then walking). From 11:00am to 12:00pm, I was at work, but hadn't checked the 100K Reply Contest thread.

Most of my posts are during the daytime here in Japan.


----------



## D-EJ915

nine fifteen


----------



## D-EJ915

kinda like the porsches


----------



## Naren

nine fifteen, eh? I always thought it was "nine one five."


----------



## D-EJ915

nah man...


----------



## Alpo

Harro. How's it hanging?


----------



## Naren

Harro? Is that like a sub sandwich company? Like Blimpies or Subway?


----------



## Alpo

Uhhhh... yeah... that's what it is...


----------



## D-EJ915

he's using japanese european speak

hewo!

I'm going to bed, goodnight


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> he's using japanese european speak



Ah ha. So, he took the mispronunciation of the English word "Hello" by Japanese people and then combined that with the mispronunciation of the English word "Hello" by Finnish people and came up with "Harro" which sounds like a sub sandwich restaurant.

Wow. That was pretty deep for someone like Alpo.


----------



## Alpo

What do you mean, "someone like Alpo?"  Lots of people are dumberer than me.


----------



## Naren

Hey. If you don't like reality, maybe you should go back to school and get your PhD.


----------



## D-EJ915

well no...in german Hello is Hallo, so the "Japanesification" of it would be "Harro"


----------



## Naren

Maybe so. "Hello" in Finnish is "Hei." So maybe Alpo combined English, Japanese, German, Finnish, Swahili, and Tagalog in his new word "Harro."


----------



## Alpo

I just realized that this thread has turned into a "Naren, Jazzy-Jeff and Alpo chat room."


----------



## D-EJ915

I LOVE YTOU GUYS !!!! GROUP HUG!!!


----------



## Naren

It is very oftentimes that way this time of day.

I believe that is the reason why no one uses the chat room anymore.


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> I just realized that this thread has turned into a "Naren, Jazzy-Jeff and Alpo chat room."


yeah that's pretty much what it is


----------



## Naren

You know it!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh new page!


----------



## Alpo

Wow... 1417!


----------



## Naren

1417?


----------



## Alpo

Page 1417. Dude!


----------



## Naren

Ah ha. I didn't look up there. Gotcha now.


----------



## Alpo

No problemo, mon general!


----------



## Naren

Aye. Verily you speak the truth.


----------



## Alpo

Quite.


----------



## Naren

What are you doing today, Dr. Lee?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Your posts can't just be random letters with explanation points.



Eh?



Naren said:


> I think I've gone over this before...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah man...just got back...bought a wireless card, BTA, The Chariot and Kataklysm's cds



I have a Kataklysm 7". It's pretty good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I try my best! Nobody posts here anymore!



I do!


----------



## Naren

I have a Kataklysm 12". It was so-so.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I just realized that this thread has turned into a "Naren, Jazzy-Jeff and Alpo chat room."



You forgot someone.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I have a Kataklysm 12". It was so-so.



Mh, what was the title of my 7"? Vision the Chaos or something. That's a good one.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You forgot someone.



Who? 



g3rmanium said:


> Mh, what was the title of my 7"? Vision the Chaos or something. That's a good one.



Wow. They actually changed "vision" into a verb? Obviously shows their feeble understanding of the English language.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Who?



Hm...  



Naren said:


> Wow. They actually changed "vision" into a verb? Obviously shows their feeble understanding of the English language.



In fact, they're from Canada, according to Encyclopedia Metallum.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hm...



You finally realized that there was no fourth person? 



g3rmanium said:


> In fact, they're from Canada, according to Encyclopedia Metallum.



Maybe they dropped out of junior high school. 

I GOT IT! Maybe they're French Canadian and have a feeble understanding of English!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What are you doing today, Dr. Lee?



Trying to pass the time until my monitor arrives. I hate waiting for stuff. I can't concentrate on anything or do anything constructive.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Trying to pass the time until my monitor arrives. I hate waiting for stuff. I can't concentrate on anything or do anything constructive.



 Same here. I remember waiting all day for my guitar to arrive and it not ending up arriving until two days later.  They said it would be there on the 15th and it didn't get there until the 17th.  That's one of the most uncomfortable feelings out there.


----------



## Alpo

I just hope it'll be in the shop today so I can pick it up and get on with my life.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I GOT IT! Maybe they're French Canadian and have a feeble understanding of English!



Or maybe they just don't care?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I just hope it'll be in the shop today so I can pick it up and get on with my life.



What life?


----------



## Alpo

Maybe you just don't care?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Or maybe they just don't care?



If you didn't care, would you make a band over there in Germany with songs named like "die Tastatur wenn Sie wieder Bedarf haben"?

As a native speaker of English, I would not name songs "Loyalty the pits" or other such nonsense.


----------



## Alpo

I'm bored. I just played Oblivion for 5 minutes.


----------



## Naren

Only for 5 minutes? You need to get your hands on Morrowind, my son. That game will have you addicted for at least 2 weeks straight. You probably won't post on this board for a few weeks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> If you didn't care, would you make a band over there in Germany with songs named like "die Tastatur wenn Sie wieder Bedarf haben"?



Yes. In fact, I already did nonsensical song titles.



Naren said:


> As a native speaker of English, I would not name songs "Loyalty the pits" or other such nonsense.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yes. In fact, I already did nonsensical song titles.



You disgust me.


----------



## Alpo

The nice duder from the store just called. My monitor is in! Now I just have to wait until my dad comes home from work so I can borrow his car.


----------



## Naren

You gotta borrow your dad's car? Yahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha.


----------



## Alpo

I don't own a car, and don't plan to own one for quite some time. I rarely actually need a car, so I can't really justify buying a car and paying for gas, insurance and taxes. Besides, I'd rather drive my dad's Audi A4 than some cheapo ricer from the 80's.


----------



## Naren

Yeh? I owned a car from 1991 for about 5 years. I hated buying gas, paying insurance, and keeping up maintenance.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You disgust me.



Oh hells yeah!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hells yeah!



Plural, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeh? I owned a car from 1991 for about 5 years. I hated buying gas, paying insurance, and keeping up maintenance.



I don't have a car anymore. You don't need one in Munich.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I don't have a car anymore. You don't need one in Munich.



I don't either. You don't need a car in Tokyo.

I'm sure it'd be convenient to have a car in Munich. But in Tokyo, it's more convenient not having a car.


----------



## Alpo

Wow. My old PC (AMD K6-2 533Mhz, 192 MB RAM, integrated graphics card ) worked better today than it did two years ago when I last used it. It used to get BSOD every 10 minutes, but now it was pretty solid. Nice.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Plural, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I'm sure it'd be convenient to have a car in Munich.



Yes and no. I lived in a quarter a little outside where you needed one (little to no infrastructure). Fortunately I now live fairly close to the center so I have everything I need a couple of 100 m away max.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



Someone on the internet made that. She's actually saying something in Korean or Japanese or whatever. I just know that for a fact she isn't saying "Oh hells yeah." There was another one of those that said "Fuck yeah" but the mouth movements didn't even remotely match "Fuck yeah."

"Oh hells yeah" seems to be a phrase the nerds on the internet invented and like to put in people's mouths.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Someone on the internet made that. She's actually saying something in Korean or Japanese or whatever. I just know that for a fact she isn't saying "Oh hells yeah." There was another one of those that said "Fuck yeah" but the mouth movements didn't even remotely match "Fuck yeah."
> 
> "Oh hells yeah" seems to be a phrase the nerds on the internet invented and like to put in people's mouths.



Oh hells yeah?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hells yeah?



Ohs Fucks yeahs. I's knows alls abouts thats, yous knows.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ohs Fucks yeahs. I's knows alls abouts thats, yous knows.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> "Oh hells yeah" seems to be a phrase the nerds on the internet invented and like to put in people's mouths.



Yeah, they tried tos puts that stuffs in mys mouth, but Is didn'ts wants its.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah, they tried tos puts that stuffs in mys mouth, but Is didn'ts wants its.



You can NOT has cheezburger.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

FAHT


----------



## Alpo

I pity the foo'!


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Guh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Luh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Tnuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Kruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Sluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Puh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

5uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

3uh!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## Alpo

I have the monitor! It's absolutely gorgeous! Holy shit! It's HUGE!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alex-D33

Frankenhamster ...lol


----------



## Alex-D33

this is one for you Chris ...loves to Golf also ! ..lol


----------



## Alex-D33

A hamster from Chernoble


----------



## Alex-D33

I can see the resemblance ..lol


----------



## Alex-D33

the most metal hamster I know of !!!! 






nice tuning peg's by the way ..Ryan has them on his modded rg7620 ... i think


----------



## Alex-D33

that's just weird ..lol


----------



## Alex-D33

WTF is that lol


----------



## Alex-D33

The EARL SCRUGGS of hamsters


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sluh.


----------



## Alex-D33

I hope they don't mean Kerry King..


----------



## Alex-D33

Nice rack (mount ) ..


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi. How's your new monitor?


----------



## Alpo

Great! I'm loving it.


----------



## g3rmanium

That's good to hear.


----------



## Alpo

Yes it is.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmm


----------



## Alpo

Hmmmmm indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmhmmm


----------



## Alpo

1680x1050 is a pretty nice resolution.


----------



## Sebastian

mmm... WOOW.... nice resolution...


----------



## D-EJ915

ah you got it! Pics required!!


----------



## drelo

Club3g.com FTW


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon, everybooooodyyy!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yoo


----------



## Naren

yoohoo soda? ... was it?

So, how's Jeff doing? Or should I say "WHAT'S Jeff doing"?


----------



## D-EJ915

listening to Thousand Foot Krutch about to head to bed


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon... Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> 1680x1050 is a pretty nice resolution.



Lots of space for pr0n.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm waiting...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Good afternoon... Alpo.


----------



## Naren

for porn? 

or for... PRON!? LORD OF THE ROBOTICONS!!


----------



## Alpo

Both.


----------



## Naren

Woooow.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Woooow.



Oh the humanity!


----------



## Naren

Indeed. Well spoken, Germanium. Well spoken.


----------



## Alpo

Holy shit! There's a picture in the picture! 





Oh my god! Now there's a picture BY the picture!





Now there's a horribly stretched picture by the picture...


----------



## Naren

What game is that? Looks like Oblivion-style graphics and very Oblivion-style atmosphere.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Indeed. Well spoken, Germanium. Well spoken.



Thanks Eric.


----------



## Alpo

What foul sorcery is this?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Holy shit! There's a picture in the picture!



Got Ge?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What game is that? Looks like Oblivion-style graphics and very Oblivion-style atmosphere.



It's God of War II. The God of War series is absolutely my favourite games on PS2. Every aspect of the gmae design is flawless, and the graphics are mind-blowingly good for the PS2. And my god, the playability!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> It's God of War II. The God of War series is absolutely my favourite games on PS2. Every aspect of the gmae design is flawless, and the graphics are mind-blowingly good for the PS2. And my god, the playability!



The PS2?  But that's yer computer, dogg.



g3rmanium said:


> Thanks Eric.



You are... welcome. 

[action=Naren]bows.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> The PS2?  But that's yer computer, dogg.[action=Naren]bows.[/action]



The magic of the PIP-function.  The small screen is the PS2 running into the monitors component-input.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You are... welcome.
> 
> * Naren bows.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> The magic of the PIP-function.  The small screen is the PS2 running into the monitors component-input.



I always hated the PIP function on my parents' TV.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shouldn't you all be screaming in pain?


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, seriously now?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, you know?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Shouldn't you all be screaming in pain?



... 

uh... why?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ...
> 
> uh... why?



Just because!


----------



## Naren

Oh...  Then I guess the answer to your question is "No."


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Oh...  Then I guess the answer to your question is "No."


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Brr.


----------



## g3rmanium

<wbr>


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

?E


----------



## g3rmanium

14300!


----------



## Alpo

Yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

1431 PAGES WTF FTW!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Sure, why not?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'd hit it.


----------



## Zepp88

POST


----------



## g3rmanium

GET


----------



## Zepp88

FUCKED


----------



## g3rmanium

HEAD


----------



## g3rmanium

DELETE


----------



## Zepp88

QWERTY


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

SUX0RZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

RÖMPÖMPÖMPÖMPÖM!


----------



## g3rmanium

FUZZ!


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## D-EJ915

hewo everyone


----------



## Alpo

Harro, Jazzy!


----------



## D-EJ915

jazzy?


----------



## Alpo

Short for "Jazzy-Jeff."


----------



## D-EJ915

I see... >__>


----------



## Alpo

Which is short for "DJ Jazzy-Jeff and the Fresh Prince."


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

you got the new page btw


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

heh ¶:


----------



## Naren

Just popped in to say "goodnight." 

(I was playing "Age Of Empires" - the original 1997 one. Damn fun game. And now it's 2:40am... yeah... need to get to sleep. Should have been in bed/futon about an hour ago... )


----------



## Alpo

Good night, sweet prince!

I've been playing a little bit of everything to see how my new monitor handles them. It really scales older games nicely. No noticable loss of quality, even from 640x480 to 16:10 1680x1050.  I love this monitor. I also remembered that Prince of Persia on PS2 supports prog scan, so I tried that and it really looks quite nice. That means that Wii should look quite nice on this monitor.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya naren


----------



## nitelightboy

So what have I been missing in here?? I'm too lazy to read it all.


----------



## Alpo

Nothing.


----------



## nitelightboy

Figures.


----------



## Alpo

Yep. Good night, everybody!


----------



## nitelightboy

Shit....it's only 14:40 here....


----------



## Desecrated

yay, computer is back, over 16.000 posts on sevenstring since I last logged in. I have some stuff to do


----------



## D-EJ915

yo desecrated


----------



## Naren

Yo, 915.


----------



## D-EJ915

yooooo

going to bed, g'night you guys


----------



## Naren

You must be sleepy. I'm daaaaaaaaamn sleepy m'self.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight

I have an interview tomorrow morning, of course in the fucking morning


----------



## Naren

Wahh... okay. Goodnight.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## D-EJ915

thanks man


----------



## Naren

Knock 'em dead!  ...into pools of their own blood.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## Blexican

Good mornightning.


----------



## Naren

Is that like lightning?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh!


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi!


----------



## Alpo

Yeppers.


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Yeppers.



Why don't you make like a tree, and get the fuck outta here?


----------



## g3rmanium

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Foo.


----------



## g3rmanium

N00.


----------



## g3rmanium

N00b.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## g3rmanium

V00.


----------



## Alpo

Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## g3rmanium

A00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q00.


----------



## g3rmanium

()()()!


----------



## g3rmanium

<><><>!


----------



## Alpo

Man, am I tired!


----------



## Makelele

then take a nap.


----------



## D-EJ915

bah...getting up early


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yes ...


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Zepp88

STICKERS!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

SUCKERS!!!


----------



## Zepp88

POST NUMBER 14379


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> POST NUMBER 14379



AMAZING WE MADE IT THIS FAR! THANKS ZEP88 AND ROCK ON!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok cya guys later


----------



## g3rmanium

cya man


----------



## D-EJ915

byes


----------



## Alpo

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cyas


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## drelo

Hi everybody


----------



## g3rmanium

2()().


----------



## g3rmanium

drelo said:


> Hi everybody



Hi!

Stay in here.

Good.

Now... post.

More. MORE!

Kthxplzbye.


----------



## Naren

Wow. Chocolate darkness of evil forever and ever amen wow!


----------



## Alpo

Please to repeat again and I will translating for the el presidente.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok back


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## D-EJ915

&#12424;&#12356;&#26085;


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good day



Great.


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

Cleaning up other peoples messes after they leave a job SUCKS BIG BIG EGGS


----------



## g3rmanium

What are doing, Mike?


----------



## Alpo

Why are asking, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Just because, Aleksi.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, another tender moment.


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## playstopause

indeed


----------



## Alpo

Quite.


----------



## Naren

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## playstopause

It's one of those magical moment.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Jazzy!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not jazzy!!!


----------



## Naren

He's rocky...

ROCKY BALBOA!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I wish this bs would hurry up already


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Pants.



People around the world agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## D-EJ915

I just got back from guitar center.


----------



## Naren

7 posts in the last 10 hours...  Pathetic...


----------



## D-EJ915

well...might have to reinstall windows on my desktop...fucking windows...


----------



## Alpo

That sucks, Jazzy.


----------



## D-EJ915

well now trying to restore my system to its former glory (aka I copied the files off the disct iwth the hope of being able to copy them back over once I reinstalled windows)


----------



## D-EJ915

so far it's kinda working


----------



## thadood

I think I'm going to have to format my notebook. Again. At least I have my Mac G5 desktop, which remains rock stable =)


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrowww


----------



## D-EJ915

thadood said:


> I think I'm going to have to format my notebook. Again. At least I have my Mac G5 desktop, which remains rock stable =)


this computer is stable  just me fucking around with shit broke it T__T


----------



## Naren

Well, well, well, if it isn't Jeff "Lucky Star" Jones, the only World War II pilot to crash 200 times and live to tell the tale.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Alpo

snuh


----------



## Naren

BUH!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

No, not really. I lied. And you totally thought I was serious. I can't believe you fell for that, you sucker! You're really a lost cause, you know that, Aleksi? A muthah fuckin' lost cause. Damn you're stupid. I mean, what I said was pretty ridiculous, but I thought you'd at least have the common sense to realize I was lying. Damn.  You better pack up your bags, because I don't your dad will ever forgive you this time. You might just get disowned.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Considering whether to leave home before your dad gets home?


----------



## Alpo

Heck yeah!


----------



## Makelele

Gaah, entrance exams on Tuesday and Wednesday. I've got to study.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Heck yeah!



Did you come to a conclusion?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Guh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Duh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Huh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Chuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

C0uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

4ruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Quh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Louh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xouh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Youh?


----------



## g3rmanium

M0uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yuoh?


----------



## g3rmanium

F'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

7ùh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Äuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

j'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Y'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

A/uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

j-uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

2uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

luh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nùh?


----------



## g3rmanium

t'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

w'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

l'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

mùh?


----------



## g3rmanium

truh?


----------



## g3rmanium

vuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

z'uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

l'úh?


----------



## g3rmanium

hhuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

z'ûh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snûh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Crúh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Eruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yxuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

lùh?


----------



## g3rmanium

µuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

bruh=


----------



## g3rmanium

rtuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

e&#8364;uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

m;uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

wuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

qûh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Dùh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xûh?


----------



## g3rmanium

äuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

~uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lûh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ceuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xeuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

14500!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Did you come to a conclusion?



What conclusion?


----------



## yevetz

14502


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> What conclusion?



You know the one I speak of...


----------



## Alpo

Which one?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Which one?



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

What?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You know the one I speak of...



Of course he does.


----------



## Alpo

No, where?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> What?



Fhat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No, where?



Right here, right now.


----------



## Alpo

When?


----------



## D-EJ915

reinstalling windows again, for some reason IE started doing weird shit and I said "fuck this"


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> reinstalling windows again, for some reason IE started doing weird shit and I said "fuck this"



Why not say "fsck this" with the harddrive mounted?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> When?



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## telecaster90

Ballllllin

I'm gonna go downstairs and play my dad's MTS


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## telecaster90

We blew a power tube


----------



## Desecrated

I want to blow up my computer.


----------



## Popsyche

I needs me a beer!


----------



## D-EJ915

beers-r-not-here


----------



## Naren

they are there.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh baby baby oooOOooOOOO


----------



## Naren

Chili's new baby back ribs.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahahaha


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do, evil and darkness upon the surface of the planet.

&#12511;&#12474;&#12481;&#35501;&#12415;&#12383;&#12356;&#12394;&#12540;


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric! Hi, Jazzy! How you doin'?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm doing okay, I'm gonna post a thread in a sec, go to it and enjoy


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hi, Eric! Hi, Jazzy! How you doin'?



Hey there, muthah fuckah. Whatchu worried 'bout?


----------



## D-EJ915

grrarrr!!


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...red-2-i-have-drums-time-ok-so-not-really.html

come on guys


----------



## Naren

COME ON!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## garcia3441

Well I was sixteen
And sick of school
I didn't know what I wanted to do
I bought a guitar
I got the fever
That's rock'n roll

I played at parties
Played in bars
I spent my money buyin' new guitars
I screamed my heart out
But how I loved it
That's rock'n roll

Well, come on everybody
Get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down, that's rock'n roll

It's when the smokin'
And the heat
Have got your heart pounding right with
The beat
Don't try to fight it
Just get excited
That's rock'n roll

Well it's the roadies
And the crowd
It's when the band's playin' way too loud
Your hips are shakin'
Ain't no mistakin'
That's rock'n roll

Well, come on everybody
Get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down, that's rock'n roll

Now don't you worry
'Bout bein' a star
It doesn't matter who or what you are
Just get the rhythm
And let it fill ya
That's rock'n roll

And if you feel it
Clap your hands
Let's see some sweat for the boys in the band
Now lemme hear ya
Lemme hear ya
That's rock'n roll

(Everybody) get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down and get with it
Come on everybody
Get down, that's rock'n roll


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeahhhh


----------



## garcia3441

garcia3441 said:


> Well, come on everybody
> Get down and get with it
> Come on everybody
> Get down and get with it
> Come on everybody
> Get down, that's rock'n roll



My band played that live for a high school talent show. We finished 2nd behind some guy who lip-synched a Stray Cats song.


----------



## Naren

I can see why. That song totally blows, dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmmhmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

you would have gotten killed by my band


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning


----------



## garcia3441

Naren said:


> I can see why. That song totally blows, dude.



Eric Carmen wrote that in 1975, the year his band The Raspberries broke-up.


----------



## D-EJ915

memorial daaaayyyy


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I can see why. That song totally blows, dude.


 at least you listened to it


----------



## D-EJ915

I was like...I'll record something...I'm bored


----------



## D-EJ915

I wanted to do something more interesting for the guitar part but whatever


----------



## D-EJ915

plus not having any actual drums and stuff made doing that kinda hard


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm still surprised how good the "drums" sound


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?


----------



## garcia3441

garcia3441 said:


> Eric Carmen wrote that in 1975, the year his band The Raspberries broke-up.



Made famous by Shaun Cassidy in 1977.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm still surprised how good the "drums" sound



Yeah, me too.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just noticed popsyche posted in here


----------



## Alpo

I just played a bit of Half-Life: Source. Native widescreen support =


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, it is nice


----------



## Naren

It is indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I edited my post, listen to the new one


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...red-2-i-have-drums-time-ok-so-not-really.html


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

YARLY. And SNARLY and FARLEY.


----------



## D-EJ915

FARLEY!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I did


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> FARLEY!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh


----------



## Naren

You got it...


----------



## D-EJ915

www.myspace.com/zyklontribe

^zyklon


----------



## D-EJ915

btw zyklon b is nerve gas


----------



## Makelele

Yah, the nazis used it in the gas chambers.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok I'M going to bed


----------



## Alpo

Waht should I do? Remove my pants?


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't care...


----------



## Alpo

You don't care?


----------



## D-EJ915

I put one up without vocals


----------



## D-EJ915

dan said he can't take them seriously :shrugs:


----------



## Naren

I don't have my headphones hooked up to this computer at the moment (I have them hooked up to my other computer), so I'll have to give it a listen later.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

ok eric \m/


----------



## Alpo

Moose from hell.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Geese from hell.


----------



## Naren

Chickens from hell.


----------



## Alpo

Eric from hell.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go play God of War II.


----------



## Naren

Coo'.


----------



## Alpo

Yes, it was quite coo'.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning from hell


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## D-EJ915

just woke up lol


----------



## Blexican

Bleargh


----------



## D-EJ915

blargh!!!


----------



## Alpo

I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Waht should I do? Remove my pants?



Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

when is the new page coming?


----------



## D-EJ915

in 2 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

one post omg!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoa, congrats!


----------



## g3rmanium

You guys rule!


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## g3rmanium

Really!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to Sore Throat - Abrahams Ear - 02 - Side B.wav. One of the most extreme noisecore records EVA.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> mmhmmm



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgoroth


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, Gorgoroth is also cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

"we just got served team"


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Pants.


----------



## Alpo

Me go bed now. No pants in bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun


----------



## Alpo

I did.


----------



## settite

Did you really?


----------



## settite

I really like pie, do you?


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Pie is cool.


----------



## settite

Fruit pie > all


----------



## Alpo

I wish I had some pie right now.


----------



## settite

I want some cold strawberry rubard pie!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## settite

YA RLY!


----------



## Naren

MARLEY!


----------



## settite

Bob Marley?


----------



## g3rmanium

BOB MRLY!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning all.


----------



## Naren

BB MRLY!!


----------



## g3rmanium

I need to take a shower.


----------



## Alpo

Yes you do. I can smell you from here.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> BB MRLY!!



'fro rly!


----------



## settite

WTB shower and soap for g3rmanium


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes you do. I can smell you from here.



That's because of my pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

settite said:


> WTB shower and soap for g3rmanium



Ta.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> That's because of my pants.



What are "pants?"


----------



## settite

Something you take off when you want to fuck a woman


----------



## Alpo

Oh.


----------



## settite

Pants are clothing garments that are worn on the legs!


----------



## Naren

and around the pelvic region.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe I should get some of these "the pants."


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Maybe I should get some of these "the pants."



If you have management this long without them there should be no need for them now


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> If you have management this long without them there should be no need for them now



I can only imagine that he lives out in the wilderness and has never come in contact with any people except on the internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmmm


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I can only imagine that he lives out in the wilderness and has never come in contact with any people except on the internet.



Pretty much.


----------



## D-EJ915

computers...


----------



## Alpo

I like them.


----------



## D-EJ915

paper bagger


----------



## Alpo

I loathe them.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> What are "pants?"



Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

becoming the archetype = \m/


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## D-EJ915

bifurcated clothing ftl...


----------



## Alpo

ok


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgonzola!


----------



## Naren

Oh yeah? I became the archetype last Saturday.


----------



## D-EJ915

o rly


----------



## Naren

snarly.


----------



## D-EJ915

thornography


----------



## Alpo

Castrography


----------



## Naren

mastromotry


----------



## D-EJ915

cartography


----------



## Alpo

Arsegraphy


----------



## Bartok

From a walk this afternoon


----------



## Alpo

Nicé!


----------



## D-EJ915

coolio


----------



## Alpo

DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gorgonzola!



One of my favorites!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bartok said:


> From a walk this afternoon



Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Desecrated

adding soundtracks from cd to computer is boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Hi.


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric!!!


----------



## Naren

HI, ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> HI, ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Hello Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi, Eric!!!



Yeah, hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Vruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Smuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bfuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Luh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Eruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Luhz?


----------



## g3rmanium

14700!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

O GLY.


----------



## Alpo

You callin' me ugly?


----------



## D-EJ915

E! got quite a few in there


----------



## Alpo

Sure0294


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You callin' me ugly?


----------



## Alpo

Okay.


----------



## Naren

Okay.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> E! got quite a few in there



Just call me g3rmanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>



Oh yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Eric, hi Aleksi!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Goodnight... -_- zzzz


----------



## Blexican

Guten tag.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Goodnight... -_- zzzz



Sleep well, sweet prince.


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasumi naren


----------



## Alpo

Hayosiko toyotasi, Jazzy-san.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude I'm not jazzy


----------



## g3rmanium

TheBlexican3 said:


> Guten tag.



Hallihallo!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawwrrrr!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

gonatt


----------



## D-EJ915

new page wheeee!!!


----------



## Samer

Happy memorial day.


----------



## D-EJ915

umm that's monday isn't it? we still have a few hours


----------



## Samer

D-EJ915 said:


> umm that's monday isn't it? we still have a few hours



isnt it the whole weekend?


----------



## ohio_eric

Memorial Day has turned into a weekend.


----------



## D-EJ915

memorial-day weekend


----------



## Naren

Memorial Day

Rated R

Coming to a Theater near you


----------



## playstopause

Just for memorial day...


----------



## playstopause

i think we should aim at it.


----------



## playstopause

Tonight.


----------



## playstopause

We should aim at the big 15k.


----------



## playstopause

All together in hapiness.


----------



## playstopause

Oh yes, sweet hapiness.


----------



## playstopause

Oups, happines takes 2 "p".


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hayosiko toyotasi, Jazzy-san.



Bilitazi Walibaroziwozi, Alpo-sin.


----------



## playstopause

Damn it, i'll be better next time.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, so let's do it.


----------



## Naren

Do what?


----------



## playstopause

Hit the 15k mark.


----------



## playstopause

So we can close this one day.


----------



## D-EJ915

R for Rectal




...


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> Hit the 15k mark.



Okay. Do it... I'm waiting... You're taking all day... You do realize that, right?


----------



## playstopause

All day?


----------



## playstopause

No way.


----------



## playstopause

Could be done in an hour.


----------



## playstopause

Or so.


----------



## playstopause

It's only 252 posts!


----------



## playstopause

251


----------



## playstopause

250!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

Hurry up, yo.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Doin' by best here!


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> All day?



Yes, you are taking all day. Which is why I'm saying "hurry up."


----------



## playstopause

Some need to chip in!


----------



## playstopause

so long...


----------



## playstopause

This is D-J thread after all...


----------



## playstopause

Where the hell is he?


----------



## playstopause

Especially when we need him...


----------



## playstopause

It's always like that...


----------



## Naren

I'm chipping it, dude. There were only 2 pages added in the last 10 hours from 2am to 12pm Japan time zone... ... which would be mostly afternoon over there in North America...


----------



## playstopause

True stories are the best.


----------



## playstopause

Crazy time shifting.


----------



## Naren

No... fiction is always the best.


----------



## playstopause

Where the hell is he???


----------



## playstopause

Fiction or science fiction?


----------



## playstopause

The toughest part.


----------



## playstopause

Myself, i wouldn't know.


----------



## playstopause

Just because it is scary sometimes.


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> Fiction or science fiction?



Science fiction *is* fiction. So, both.


----------



## playstopause

I still wonder thgouh.


----------



## playstopause

Both wins, both loses.


----------



## playstopause

+ and -


----------



## Naren

You wonder thgouh? Is that like Vincent Van Gogh?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

At least, someone reads!


----------



## playstopause

So where is he?


----------



## playstopause

God damn it.


----------



## playstopause

Times ar hard.


----------



## playstopause

They really ar.


----------



## playstopause

Poor thing...


----------



## playstopause

You see the moutain now...


----------



## playstopause

You need to go on the other side...


----------



## playstopause

The last mile...


----------



## playstopause

Is the hardest mile.


----------



## Naren

Not on the internet, it isn't.


----------



## playstopause

I felt asleep.


----------



## playstopause

Too bad.


----------



## playstopause

We need more guys to chime in...


----------



## playstopause

Bing bang bang


----------



## playstopause

It would be done


----------



## playstopause

In a snap of a finger


----------



## playstopause

Crazy stuff.


----------



## playstopause

Where the hell is he????


----------



## playstopause

Somebody tell me


----------



## playstopause

(Not the Cinderella song)


----------



## playstopause

(that was "Somebody saaaaaaaave me!")


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

200


----------



## playstopause

Need more...


----------



## playstopause

Must complete...


----------



## playstopause

What the hell.


----------



## playstopause

Ouf


----------



## Naren

What the... HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL......... uuuLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Why am i alone


----------



## playstopause

Now that was HELL in a big way.


----------



## D-EJ915

Moi dix mois ftw!


----------



## playstopause

There he is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Need... to.... post....


----------



## Naren

You're not alone! Who the hell has been posting with you for the last 10 pages?!


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgons


----------



## playstopause

Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Let's freakin do this!


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ?


----------



## playstopause

You there?


----------



## playstopause

Come on boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Victory is near.


----------



## playstopause

It will be a glorious day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

I'm slowly dying


----------



## playstopause

the light fades


----------



## playstopause

I will always wonder what happened


----------



## Naren

How'd you like Mark Hamill as the joker?


----------



## playstopause

Ok....


----------



## playstopause

Hamill as the joker was great.


----------



## playstopause

I did not know...


----------



## playstopause

he was doing voice-overs...


----------



## playstopause

Pretty cool.


----------



## Naren

I'm sure a lot of people who only know him as Luke Skywalker will be shocked.


----------



## playstopause

These guys making shitloads of money making voice-overs..,


----------



## playstopause

let them be shocked


----------



## playstopause

It's the way the world goes.


----------



## playstopause

So...


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> he was doing voice-overs...



Voice ACTING. Not "voice-overs." Voice-overs only refers to people recording their voices over live action.


----------



## playstopause

break time.


----------



## playstopause

(true, you're right).


----------



## playstopause

That's what i meant.... Hey, i'm


----------



## Naren

I am.


----------



## playstopause

Ahhhhhhh la vie est belle


----------



## playstopause

Ok, real break time now.


----------



## Naren

You're French? I thought you were Canadian. Or are you a Frenchman living in Canada?


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ is a failure tonight...


----------



## playstopause

I'm from the province of Quebec, i'm a french canadian, as they call it.


----------



## Naren

Then, using your twisted logic, I guess I'm German.


----------



## playstopause

Where the lost francophones in all of americas


----------



## playstopause

twisted logic?


----------



## playstopause

You know there's 2 official languages in Canada, right?


----------



## Naren

Then does that make me British?


----------



## playstopause

don't get it


----------



## playstopause

You're the twisted one!


----------



## Naren

People who live in Canada are not French. Just like being who live in the United States are not British.


----------



## playstopause

Yes they are.
By law. Both offical language are spoken by the goverment at the national assembly.


----------



## playstopause

They're called "Québécois" (or french canadian. But not french from France).
So there's francophones and anglophones.

7 millions francophones on 37 millions canadians.


----------



## D-EJ915

I seee


----------



## D-EJ915

I use the french canadian keyboard layout


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

the new moi dix mois is badass


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> They're called "Québécois" (or french canadian).
> So there's francophones and anglophones.
> 
> 7 millions francophones on 37 millions canadians.



That doesn't make you French. Just like the fact that I have a German last name doesn't make me German. Or that I have a Norwegian first name doesn't make me Norwegian.


----------



## playstopause

It's sooooo not about that.


----------



## playstopause

I see you don't really know our history


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> Yes they are.
> By law. Both offical language are spoken by the goverment at the national assembly.



"By law?" Just because a foreign country makes a law doesn't mean we have to abide by it.


----------



## playstopause

When you come to Canada, you come to an english AND french country.


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> I see you don't really know our history



I know the Canadian history quite well.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I see you don't really know our history


----------



## D-EJ915

The 2-language thing only applies in Québec.


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> When you come to Canada, you come to an english AND french country.



No, you don't. When you go to Quebec, you go to a provice that has a language that wac influenced by France.



playstopause said:


>



You're in denial.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> "By law?" Just because a foreign country makes a law doesn't mean we have to abide by it.



I don't get this


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> No, you don't. When you go to Quebec, you go to a provice that has a language that wac influenced by France.



 NOT. Oh my god... That's far from it. Really!!! No joke.


----------



## D-EJ915

The politics related to Québec makes me go


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> The 2-language thing only applies in Québec.







D-EJ915 said:


> The politics related to Québec makes me go


----------



## D-EJ915

also in Québec the street/street signs have to be French  how silly is that


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> NOT. Oh my god... That's far from it. Really!!! No joke.



How so, sir?


----------



## D-EJ915

lalala la lala lalala


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


>



 You're in denial, sir. You having a French name does not mean that your country is French.


----------



## playstopause

> No, you don't. When you go to Quebec, you go to a provice that has a language that wac influenced by France.



Yes you do!!!
Again : we have 2 official languages.

The 2-thing languages applies to Quebec only indeed.
But Quebec is part of Canada.


----------



## playstopause

No denial here.


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> Yes you do!!!
> Again : we have 2 official languages.



The United States' and Australia's "offical language" is English. That doesn't mean we belong to the United Kingdom.



playstopause said:


> No denial here.


----------



## playstopause

One has to live here to understands. I can understand how people go ewww about politics here, but in think just the same about other countries so...


----------



## Naren

You wish you were part of France.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> The United States' and Australia's offical language is English. That doesn't mean we belong to the United Kingdom.
> :



What is this thing with UK?

The U.S separated from Britain and so did we from France and Britain too. So...what's the point?


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> You wish you were part of France.


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> Yes you do!!!
> Again : we have 2 official languages.
> 
> The 2-thing languages applies to Quebec only indeed.
> But Quebec is part of Canada.


not if those cessationist guys have their way


----------



## Naren

playstopause said:


> What is this thing with UK?
> 
> The U.S separated from Britain and so did we from France and Britain too. So...what's the point?



Just because your LANGUAGE is French does not mean YOU are French. In the same way, just because I was born in the United States and our langage is English does not mean I am ENGLISH.


----------



## D-EJ915

Dixandu


----------



## D-EJ915

man I want a fucking job


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess a "fucking job" would be intersting, I just want a job


----------



## playstopause

So ok, you mean french from FRANCE then.


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> not if those cessationist guys have their way



We will, don't worry


----------



## Naren

Austrians speak German but they are not German.

Anyway, I'm going to lunch now.


----------



## D-EJ915

have a good lunch naren, don't get fat on the takoyaki


----------



## playstopause

I'm dead of natural cause. Good night.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> Austrians speak German but they are not German.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to lunch now.



Right.
So were not French from France but French Canadian.
2 nations in one country (like many other)


----------



## playstopause

Ok.... That's really it now.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

gorgonzola!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> have a good lunch naren, don't get fat on the takoyaki



Takoyaki for lunch? Never heard of such a thing... A good idea, but unlikely...

I had Italian-style pizza for lunch. Mine was a half-cooked egg on a pizza with ham and cheese. Then there was spicy red oil put on it too.

It was okay. I prefer American style pizza by a long shot, but Italian-style is good too. I prefer Japanese style pizza over Italian-style by a long shot as well. But, eh...


----------



## D-EJ915

good night!


----------



## Naren

Night.


----------



## D-EJ915

okay actually going to bed now


----------



## Alpo

Finally some progress! I want to thank Jesus for giving us the strenght to keep posting in this thread.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

o'doyle rules!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yes thank the good lord!


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle, Jazzy.


----------



## Naren

Hallelujah! 

But it ain't over till it's over!


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh!


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I'm not actually drinking anything


----------



## Alpo

You're not?


----------



## Naren

I'm not either.  Because I'm at work... but I had a lot of ALCOHOL to drink last night.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I'm not either.  Because I'm at work... but I had a lot of ALCOHOL to drink last night.


sounds like a good time...


----------



## Naren

Oh, you know it.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe I should start drinking now...


----------



## D-EJ915

drunk naren 

"and when they say *insert Japanese language* the subbers put in shit like *insert crappy sub* IT'S SO INFURIATING!!! GGGGOOOAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> drunk naren
> 
> "and when they say *insert Japanese language* the subbers put in shit like *insert crappy sub* IT'S SO INFURIATING!!! GGGGOOOAAAAA!!!!



 Nah. I'm much more simple than that. I'm more like "They don't even translate. They do these 'half-translations' where they just throw any Japanese word in that they can't think of a good English word for. Like 'Takahashi-kun! A Shinigami is coming this way and he's got a Iizuna-san jinja katana that he brought from jigoku to bring hametsu on mankind!' 'Don't worry, Megumi-chan. I won't let him get away with that degasu! I'm strong, degasu!' Mother fuckers forgot about Dre!!! "

More like something like that.  And I only rant about stuff like that on the internet. I pretty much never rant in person. And, if I do, it's almost never about translation (or animation or whatever).


----------



## D-EJ915

I watched some dubbed Bleach yesterday, the voices were so bad  Ichigo had this super-laid-back voice which is totally the opposite of his character


----------



## D-EJ915

ABSOLUT DRINKS - Delicious Drink Recipe


----------



## Alpo

How's it going, Jazzy?


----------



## D-EJ915

DUDE I'M NOT JAZZY!!!


----------



## Naren

I really like Bleach. I watched episodes 1-70 about 1-2 years ago. That saga in the other world where Ichigo goes to save that one girl (forget her name. Haven't seen the show in forever) was pretty sweet. Especially when Ichigo beats the crap out of all those deathgods.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, it's totally awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

I stopped watching it when they started doing the filler


----------



## Naren

Me too. I stopped watching it right after that deathgod world section ended. The next section was really pointless and didn't seem to be going anywhere.

I'm reading "Mizuchi" right now and it's DAAAAMN good (and probably the creepiest horror story I've read in several years).


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

.


----------



## Naren

You damn bastid.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

don't you dare  me!!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Damn you. ;(


----------



## Alpo

DD:::DDD::LOLO:OOlollolol


----------



## Desecrated

:?


----------



## Naren




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Naren

Bwa ha ha ha.


I'm going to bed. Nighty night, everyone.


----------



## Samer

How do you set up your mood? i could never figure it out?


----------



## Alpo

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

I just skipped eight pages or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

And I'm now listening to Tumor's amazing Flesh Salad 7".


----------



## Alpo

Is it Tr00 KVLT?


----------



## g3rmanium

No, it's noisecore so no TRVE KVLT.


----------



## Alpo

Oh


----------



## Stitch

Painkiller by Judas Priest.






FTW.


----------



## D-EJ915

FILLERRRR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh



Ya, rly.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> FILLERRRR!!!



HATERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## D-EJ915

noooooooo


----------



## Desecrated

muuuuu!


----------



## Desecrated

I just have to post again to make an odd result


----------



## D-EJ915

GWARRRR!!!


----------



## Blexican

Question of the day: What would make a better prime minister? A rotten head of cabbage, or an empty bottle of Purell hand sanitizer?


----------



## Stitch

Its a tough call. They both meet the requisite in some form, the cabbage smells and is past its prime, wheras the hand sanitizer bottle is empty and has nothing in it.


----------



## OzzyC

TheBlexican3 said:


> Question of the day: What would make a better prime minister? A rotten head of cabbage, or an empty bottle of Purell hand sanitizer?



I vote that a squint montage be made Prime Minister.


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......


----------



## D-EJ915

gooha!


----------



## playstopause

Ok


----------



## playstopause

That's it.


----------



## playstopause

This time...


----------



## playstopause

This is really it.


----------



## playstopause

For those of you...


----------



## playstopause

That did not know.


----------



## playstopause

It happened last night.


----------



## playstopause

Naren was my witness.


----------



## playstopause

Him and only him


----------



## playstopause

He saw what i tried to do.


----------



## playstopause

He really did.


----------



## playstopause

I could not do it though.


----------



## playstopause

Because it was late.


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> He saw what i tried to do.



YOu mean the time you rapes my dog?


----------



## playstopause

I did not do it.


----------



## playstopause

I tried something else.


----------



## playstopause

But i was alone.


----------



## playstopause

And it was tough.


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> I did not do it.



then was it the cat?


----------



## playstopause

But now, it's something else


----------



## playstopause

Didn't do the cat either.


----------



## OzzyC

The turtle too?!?


----------



## playstopause

That's too bad kitty.


----------



## playstopause

Turtle... freakin' turtle.


----------



## playstopause

So... about last night.


----------



## playstopause

It was something.


----------



## playstopause

And now, i'll make it.


----------



## OzzyC

what else did you do?


----------



## playstopause

It's coming in _forte_


----------



## playstopause

I tried the big 15


----------



## playstopause

I really tried.


----------



## playstopause

But it was really hard...


----------



## playstopause

Really too hard.


----------



## playstopause

Just by myself


----------



## playstopause

(and Naren)


----------



## playstopause

That's it i said.


----------



## playstopause

It's going to be good.


----------



## playstopause

Victory at last.


----------



## playstopause

Why not then.


----------



## playstopause

15 K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































































Well, not really.
What do we do now?


----------



## playstopause

Yes.


----------



## OzzyC

......... 
 
 
 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
... ... 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
.........

 
 
 
 


......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

 
........ 
......... 
........


----------



## playstopause

That's it. Ciao bye.


----------



## Naren

Hey. It's plays-to-pause! The only reason he watches movies is that he can pause! The only reason he plays music is so that he can pause!


----------



## Blexican

And there ya have it: The new prime minister is...*drum roll*...the Squint montage!


----------



## Naren

That's, uh, that's a lot of emoticons...


----------



## OzzyC

TheBlexican3 said:


> And there ya have it: The new prime minister is...*drum roll*...the Squint montage!




 
........ 
......... 
........ 


 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 


......... 
... 
...... 
......... 
......... 

 
 
 
 


 
........ 
......... 
........ 



 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

 
........ 
 
....... 
......... 

......... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
...


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> ........
> .........
> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> ...
> ......
> .........
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> .........
> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> .......
> .........
> 
> .........
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...



Deemed false.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was just watchinhg a fuck load of tv


----------



## Naren

What were ya watchin', yo?


----------



## D-EJ915

started out as pimp my ride and CSI, then morphed into CSI and star wars stuff, then I started watching futurama, that ended and now I'm up here and tired as balls


----------



## Naren

Pimp My Ride and CSI are kinda boring. Star Wars and Futurama are cool (well, depending on which Star Wars movie you're talking about. If you're talking about that abomination "Episode I," then no... Episodes 4-6 are masterpieces).


----------



## Blexican

Whoa, Naren, I couldn't help but notice you hit 8,000. Congratulations! I have yet to break 500 

Speaking of TV, I should see if there's anything good on Guitar World On Demand.


----------



## D-EJ915

it was talking about technology and like what kind of literature references there were


----------



## Naren

TheBlexican3 said:


> Whoa, Naren, I couldn't help but notice you hit 8,000. Congratulations! I have yet to break 500
> 
> Speaking of TV, I should see if there's anything good on Guitar World On Demand.



Yep. I hit 8,000 last night.  I was watching a movie and then I read some comics, then just made like 2-3 posts on ss.org and hit 8,000. 

Well, Blexican, if Off-Topic posts were included, I'm sure you'd have like 1,400 posts by now.  I'd have over 10,000.  In this 100k Reply Contest alone, I have over 1,600 posts that aren't included in my post count.


----------



## Blexican

Wow, that's...quite a lot. I think I only have like 48 posts in here or something like that  that's quite a ways off from 1,400. I'm gettin' there, though! 

Oh, and Futurama is great.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren just has over 1600


----------



## D-EJ915

I should post more, I'm falling behind 

I'm only 23% now


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTING MORE LOLZ!


----------



## D-EJ915

KsE - My Curse


----------



## D-EJ915

to see you again...


----------



## D-EJ915

inside...


----------



## D-EJ915

this waaay


----------



## D-EJ915

there is love...


----------



## D-EJ915

there is life...


----------



## D-EJ915

still beats your name


----------



## Alpo

Ok.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Ok.



NO! IT'S NOT OKAY, DAMMIT!!!! WHY DON'T YOU CARE!?!? WHY!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!? 

[action=Naren]bursts into tears.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

Ok.


----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]strangles Alpo to death.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

aww alpo died T_T


----------



## D-EJ915

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me


----------



## D-EJ915

I just watched 2 episodes of Inu Yasha


----------



## D-EJ915

I was like INU YASHA OMG SEXY!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG KAGOME SEXY!


----------



## D-EJ915

then I was like wait


----------



## D-EJ915

Kagome is in middle school (or was)


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

oh wait, no, Inu Yasha is a guy


----------



## D-EJ915

>___>


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Kagome is in middle school (or was)



In animation, that doesn't matter.  I've been reading 3x3 Eyes ("Southern Eyes") lately and the main character, Yakumo, looks like he's 16 years old but he's actually 20 years old (partially because he's immortal).


----------



## D-EJ915

ah good old immorality!...err immortality! 

good night naren!


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> ah good old immorality!...err immortality!


----------



## Naren

Nighty night, DEJ.


----------



## Alpo

Ok.


----------



## Emiliano

Djent

DJjeent


----------



## Naren

DJENT?!?!?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> DJENT?!?!?



Time for a trip to the djentist.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Tim for a trip to the djentist.



Who's Tim?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Who's Tim?



The guy who stares through your window at night.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> 15 K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations! 



playstopause said:


> Well, not really.
> What do we do now?



Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Who's Tim?



Tim Whatley? The re-gifter?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Tim Whatley? The re-gifter?



Oh yeah... forgot about him...


----------



## g3rmanium

That's my opinion, too.


----------



## Naren

You have no opinion, you tool!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Not again!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Not again!



Pants.


----------



## Naren

I like pants.


----------



## Eric

I'm tired.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I like pants.



I am currently wearing pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I like pants.


Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I am currently wearing pants.



Post proof or die.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I am currently wearing pants.



I highly doubt that.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I highly doubt that.



You callin' me a liar?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You callin' me a liar?



Yes.

You failed to post proof.

Liar.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You callin' me a liar?



Yes, I am.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes, I am.



Yes, he is.


----------



## g3rmanium

Aleksi, would you like to comment?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Yes, I am.


----------



## Naren

Don't know how to respond to that, do ya, punk?!


----------



## Alpo

I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



So... Do you wear pants?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I am rubber, you are glue.



That comeback hasn't worked in over 26 years, boy. And, even back then, it only worked on elementary school students - and, on occasion, junior high school students.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> That comeback hasn't worked in over 26 years, boy. And, even back then, it only worked on elementary school students - and, on occasion, junior high school students.



Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

"E


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

""E


----------



## g3rmanium

E""


----------



## g3rmanium

cEc


----------



## g3rmanium

xEx


----------



## g3rmanium

1E1


----------



## g3rmanium

2E2


----------



## g3rmanium

3E3


----------



## g3rmanium

4E4


----------



## g3rmanium

5E5


----------



## g3rmanium

6E6


----------



## g3rmanium

7E7


----------



## g3rmanium

8E8


----------



## g3rmanium

9E9


----------



## g3rmanium

10E10


----------



## g3rmanium

11E11


----------



## g3rmanium

15100!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> That comeback hasn't worked in over 26 years, boy. And, even back then, it only worked on elementary school students - and, on occasion, junior high school students.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## g3rmanium

You are pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like this.


----------



## g3rmanium

And like that.


----------



## g3rmanium

And like blorb.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy

So why haven't we hit 100K yet? Who would've thought it would actually take this long


----------



## Alpo

Maybe you should post 24/7.


----------



## nitelightboy

Maybe I should.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

TROGDOOOOOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Maybe I should.



Yes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

No.


----------



## Desecrated

should


----------



## g3rmanium

Brould.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

Yrould.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WAHT



PNTAS!


----------



## Naren

CBLASS!?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

FGLASS!%?!?""$/


----------



## Alpo

Wiht waht, Nde?


----------



## Naren

KQPOJSKM!??!?!!?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> KQPOJSKM!??!?!!?



This is madness!


----------



## Zepp88

NO. THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA


----------



## Karl Hungus

Zepp88 said:


> NO. THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA



No, this is SS.ORGAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS MARTHAAAA!!!


----------



## Naren

This is TARTAAAAA!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> This is TARTAAAAA!!



This is MY FARTAAAA!!











Can you smell it yet? Wait 'till it hits you, you'll be in tears!


----------



## Alpo

This is PARTAAA!!!

Parta=beard in Finnish, but you already knew that.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS SHAKESPEAREAN BEARDAAAAAAA ON THE WOMANAAAAA


----------



## Desecrated

THIS IS A KARTAAAAAAAAAAA: ----------->

(swedish word for map)


----------



## D-EJ915

hooo haaaa!!!!

like a speisekarte auf deutsch


----------



## D-EJ915

naren where the fuck have you been?


----------



## D-EJ915

E!-man?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> naren where the fuck have you been?



I'm here, yo. I've been sleeping from 2am to 9am. Then I was getting ready to go to work and getting to work until 11am. And I've been at work, working, since 11am. Right now I'm still working, but I can post in here.


----------



## D-EJ915

ah fun


----------



## D-EJ915

I logged in on gaia just now, it's been forever since I was on there


----------



## Naren

I've never been on there.


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> THIS IS A KARTAAAAAAAAAAA: ----------->
> 
> (swedish word for map)



This is KARTTAAAAAA!

Finnish for map.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS KARTAAAA!!!!

(german for map)


----------



## Naren

THIS IS CARTAAAA!!!!

(English for map)


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS SHARTAAA!!!!

(english for shits)


----------



## Naren

THIS IS BARTAAAA!!!

(English for "trying to swindle people")


----------



## OzzyC

THIS IS NECROPHILIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


(English for....well, you know what it means.)


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS PEDOPHILIA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

4Chan? Is that like 2 Channel?


----------



## D-EJ915

it's the english version


----------



## D-EJ915

except probably way more perverted and retarded, never been to 2chan before


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS RETARDA!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS SHOTAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> except probably way more perverted and retarded, never been to 2chan before



2 channel is pretty retarded. I don't know if it's perverted or not but it has all these animation, video game, etc. nerd types who use this really bizarre kind of Japanese leet speak that no one outside of 2 channel can understand. Last year, I found a site that was like 20 pages of 2 channel terms translated into regular Japanese. I've never actually been to the site. I just know general stuff about it. (Obviously I've never been to 4 channel either).

And why is there an English version? That's just weird...


----------



## Alpo

Ok...


----------



## Naren

Alpo, you're insane.  Completely off your rocker.


----------



## Alpo

I sure be! WOOTOTOTOTOTOWOTOTOTO!!!11!BLBLBLBLBLBLBLBL!!!11!


----------



## Naren

BLB? What the...?


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS CACAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## Naren

THIS IS PORPHYRIA CUTANEA TARDAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS VAGINAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Naren

Really...?


----------



## Alpo

REALTLTLTTEY=????=++=?++=

WOOTWOOTOWWWOOTTWOWOWOTOWTOWTOWTWOTWOT¨'

ihdöf90qw385 43296t¨ääaä

I'm INSANEzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


THIS IS FIBULAAAAA!!!


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle, bo grizzle.


----------



## Naren

Yes, Alpo... You ARE insane.


----------



## Alpo

I am? WOOTWOTWOTWOTWOTWOT!!!!!


----------



## Naren

I think you understand that better than anyone else in the whole wide world of sports.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS MATHMATICAA!!!!


----------



## Naren

THIS IS ALGEBRAAAA!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS ANTISEPTICAAAA!!!!


----------



## Naren

THIS IS BANANAS AND CHOCOLATE DAY AT DAIRY QUEEEEEEEN!!!


----------



## Alpo

Jari Tervo (s. 2. helmikuuta 1959, Rovaniemi) on suomalainen kirjailija, joka asuu Helsingissä. Tervo aloitti runoilijana ja siirtyi proosaan ja on käyttänyt suorasanaisten teostensa ympäristönä usein kotikaupunkiaan Rovaniemeä. Tervo suoritti siviilipalveluksen vankeinhoidon koulutuskeskuksessa.[1] Tervo on suorittanut kirjallisuuden opintoja Helsingin yliopistossa. Hän työskenteli Ilta-Sanomien toimittajana vuoteen 1995, jolloin hän ryhtyi vapaaksi kirjailijaksi. Tämän jälkeen hän on kirjojensa lisäksi kirjoittanut kolumneja Ilta-Sanomiin. Harrastuksia hänellä ovat jalkapallo ja elokuvat. Julkisuudessa hän on viime aikoina esiintynyt varsinkin Uutisvuoto-viihdeohjelman vakiojäsenenä.

Tervon proosa on perinteistä juonipohjaista proosaa, jota Tervo mielellään puolustaakin. Arkielämän huumori on Tervon keskeinen tyylipiirre.


----------



## Naren

&#12381;&#12426;&#12419;&#30693;&#12425;&#12394;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12397;&#12290;&#12418;&#12387;&#12392;&#25945;&#12360;&#12390;&#12367;&#12428;&#12428;&#12400;&#12356;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12375;&#12423;&#12358;&#12364;&#12394;&#12356;&#12394;&#12425;&#20998;&#12363;&#12427;&#12369;&#12393;&#12397;&#12290;&#12371;&#12435;&#12394;&#12501;&#12457;&#12521;&#12540;&#12512;&#12391;&#35328;&#12358;&#12398;&#12399;&#12354;&#12414;&#12426;&#12424;&#12367;&#12394;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12358;&#12369;&#12393;&#12290;&#30342;&#12414;&#12391;&#21361;&#38522;&#12395;&#12394;&#12427;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12363;&#65281;&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#12371;&#12392;&#32118;&#23550;&#12395;&#35377;&#12379;&#12394;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12392;&#35328;&#12358;&#12424;&#12426;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12362;&#21069;&#12384;&#12369;&#12399;&#35377;&#12373;&#12394;&#12356;&#12289;&#12450;&#12524;&#12483;&#12463;&#12471;&#12540;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#35226;&#12360;&#12390;&#12362;&#12369;&#12394;&#12540;


----------



## yevetz

&#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who will translate ?


----------



## Naren

&#1073;&#1083;&#1103;&#769;&#1093;&#1072; 1) (brass) plate, badge name-plate (&#1079; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1103;&#1084; &#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080; 2) tin, tin-plate.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> &#12381;&#12426;&#12419;&#30693;&#12425;&#12394;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12397;&#12290;&#12418;&#12387;&#12392;&#25945;&#12360;&#12390;&#12367;&#12428;&#12428;&#12400;&#12356;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12375;&#12423;&#12358;&#12364;&#12394;&#12356;&#12394;&#12425;&#20998;&#12363;&#12427;&#12369;&#12393;&#12397;&#12290;&#12371;&#12435;&#12394;&#12501;&#12457;&#12521;&#12540;&#12512;&#12391;&#35328;&#12358;&#12398;&#12399;&#12354;&#12414;&#12426;&#12424;&#12367;&#12394;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12358;&#12369;&#12393;&#12290;&#30342;&#12414;&#12391;&#21361;&#38522;&#12395;&#12394;&#12427;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12540;&#12363;&#65281;&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#12371;&#12392;&#32118;&#23550;&#12395;&#35377;&#12379;&#12394;&#12356;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12392;&#35328;&#12358;&#12424;&#12426;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#12362;&#21069;&#12384;&#12369;&#12399;&#35377;&#12373;&#12394;&#12356;&#12289;&#12450;&#12524;&#12483;&#12463;&#12471;&#12540;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#35226;&#12360;&#12390;&#12362;&#12369;&#12394;&#12540;



Don't you think? the sled &#12419; you did not know. If... there is no ginger to you should have taught more however you understand, don't you think?. As for as it is called in such a &#12501;&#12457;&#12521;&#12540;&#12512; however you think that it is not good excessively. Don't you think? to everyone it becomes dangerous, -? Such a thing you cannot permit no matter what, rather than... with saying... just you do not permit, the alec sea... remembering, the bucket -


----------



## Desecrated

I always wear a bucket when I´m on a sled.


----------



## Alpo

Good for you!!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Don't you think? the sled &#12419; you did not know. If... there is no ginger to you should have taught more however you understand, don't you think?. As for as it is called in such a &#12501;&#12457;&#12521;&#12540;&#12512; however you think that it is not good excessively. Don't you think? to everyone it becomes dangerous, -? Such a thing you cannot permit no matter what, rather than... with saying... just you do not permit, the alec sea... remembering, the bucket -



 That has got to be the worst machine translation I've ever seen. And the only word they left in Japanese is the most easy, "forum." 

What I ACTUALLY said was: Well, I did not know that. You should've told me more, y'know? Well, if there's nothing you could do about, I understand... but I don't think it's such a good idea saying that kind of stuff on a forum like this. You could be putting everyone at risk! And I definitely can't forgive you for that... or, rather, I should say... I cannot forgive you, Aleksi... Remember that!

(It translated "Aleksi" as "alec sea." It combined "shou" and "ga" with "nai" to make "no ginger" instead of the normal expression "there's nothing you can do about it." It took the command form of the verb "oku" in the expression "remember that" and mistakenly translated it as "remembering the bucket." I have NO idea where it got "sled" since I didn't say any words even remotely resembling the word for sled.  Quite funny stuff)

Edit: wait a second. It mistook "sorya" (which is a contraction of "sore wa" and means "that") as "sori" which means "sled." How could it make that mistake? There was a tiny "ya" which made it "sorya" and not "sori." What the hell site did you use for that? I didn't know any software was so bad that it could make mistakes like that.


----------



## Alpo

It was Babelfish.


----------



## Naren

I've heard nothing but bad things about that site.


----------



## Alpo

Every time I've translated one of your posts I've used Babelfish. The results are always quite comical.


----------



## Naren

Ha ha. Your real name is "Alec Sea." I wouldn't really call what Babelfish does "translations." More like, ungrammatical nonsensical stabs in the dark with less 20% accuracy (usually closer to 5% or lower).


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

I can just imagine how Babelfish would translate an average everyday conversation at work.

Eric: It is tired.
Watanabe: It is tired. Business it is had. Translate request exist, it does, yes. Tomorrow the bucket possibility?
Eric: It can be thought. Current it is other thing doing. When it ends they know. 
Watanabe: You understood. I make request good. 
Eric: You make request good.
Watanabe: It is tired.

When, to me, the Japanese sounds like, "Hey, are you busy right now? I got a translation request I'd like you to finish by tomorrow. Is that a problem?" but, through babelfish, it comes out like, "It is tired. Business it is had. Translate request exist, it does, yes. Tomorrow the bucket possibility?"


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Mm hm.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS NAREN!!!!!A!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Naren A? Then who's Naren B?


----------



## D-EJ915

well I had to have the A for the scream to work


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS ASHITA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

ASHIKAGA!?!?


----------



## Zepp88

www.myspace.com/1tetryl

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS AKIHABARA!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

this is norrfjärden


----------



## Alpo

This is KOUVOLAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS CARPATHIAAAA!!!!


----------



## Alpo

THIS IS MOLDAVIAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS MAGMAAA!!!


----------



## Alpo

THIS IS RASTAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> &#1073;&#1083;&#1103;&#769;&#1093;&#1072; 1) (brass) plate, badge name-plate (&#1079; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1103;&#1084; &#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080; 2) tin, tin-plate.



Allmost...... it's mean fuckin prostitute. 

&#1061;&#1091;&#1081;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

waiting for your translate 

BTW This is FARTaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh shiet....


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS J-POPA~AAA!!!


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> THIS IS J-POPA~AAA!!!



This is AlmostAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J-POPA~AAA!!! will be &#1046;&#1054;&#1055;&#1040;!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS GORGASMA!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

it's almost time to "sovaaaaaaaaaa"

(sleap in swedish)


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS SHIRO ZETAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Blexican

Naren said:


> This is ridiculous.


----------



## Naren

It's the Blexican, straight from Blexico.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS NAUSICAÄ!!!!


----------



## Naren

This is nonsense.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS ANTITHETICA!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS THE WAY WE ROLL-A!!!!!


----------



## Naren

This is the way we row the boat, row the boat, row the boat. This is the way we row the boat - alll the wayyy hooome.


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS ERICAAA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

This is JEFFICA!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

uh dude I wasn't talking about you 

THIS IS EROTICA!!


----------



## Blexican

Naren said:


> It's the Blexican, straight from Blexico.



4 rizzle, ese. I'm comin' at cha with my sombrero, which covers up my afro. Got a .40 oz. filled with Tequila and a bucket of fried chicken taquitos. I'm cruisin' in my '64 Impala with the 20-inch rims and "la cucaracha" horn. My flag is red, white, green, and marley. We be jammin', mojitos.  Respek.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, bump it up!!!!


----------



## Blexican

A-Town down, chico!


----------



## D-EJ915

checkzzz out my new vidzzzz (in the randall fallen angel clip thread thingy)


----------



## Alpo

I don't have time for your videos, man!!!

Really, I don't. I'll check it out lata!


----------



## Naren

YEAHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Getting ready for the solo!!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## stuz719

Happy Happy Happy, all the time
Shock treatment I'm doing fine


----------



## Naren

Yeh?


----------



## D-EJ915

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Naren

Are you sure?


----------



## OzzyC

No.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep, nope


----------



## Naren

Would you be willing to bet your soul on it?


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS GODZILLA!!!


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Would you be willing to bet your soul on it?



<to all except Naren> Does anyone have a soul I could borrow?</to all except naren>

Sure.


----------



## Naren

I did specifically say "_YOUR_ soul."


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> I did specifically say "_YOUR_ soul."



Well, you weren't supposed to read that. 

And besides, I want to borrow theirs while your using mine.


----------



## Naren

That wasn't part of the deal. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to take your soul anyway. Sorry...


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> That wasn't part of the deal. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to take your soul anyway. Sorry...




Can I use it one last time?


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOO HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Can I use it one last time?



No, I'm sorry. I already took it. In 40 years, you'll be eligible to try to get your soul back. I will warn you, though, that 85% of the people who try this die in the process.


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> No, I'm sorry. I already took it. In 40 years, you'll be eligible to try to get your soul back. I will warn you, though, that 85% of the people who try this die in the process.


 
Then it's a good thing I'm only .0000000001538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538 % of people, otherwise I wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Naren

I still don't think you stand a chance.

But feel free to try again in 40 years. Until then I'll take good care of your soul... That is, unless you die before the 40 years are up.


----------



## OzzyC

What if you die?


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> What if you die?



Well, then I guess you lose your soul forever, doncha?

But I don't think you need to worry about that, considering I'm immortal 'n' junk.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Naren

Night, yo.


----------



## D-EJ915

I don'.t know why, but I just went through 40+ pages of pics online and saved them to my pc (not all of them, lol)


ugh omg...


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> I don'.t know why, but I just went through 40+ pages of pics online and saved them to my pc (not all of them, lol)
> 
> 
> ugh omg...



Last week, I went through the entire Cyanide and Happiness archive doing just that.


----------



## Naren

Evilness 'n' junk.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Desecrated

I went through devianart in search of new pictures a week ago.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi.



Hi Aleksi.


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Johann.


----------



## Naren

Hello, Alec Sea, champion of Finland.


----------



## D-EJ915

OzzyC said:


> Last week, I went through the entire Cyanide and Happiness archive doing just that.


haha good lord


----------



## yevetz

15256


----------



## D-EJ915

moo!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Hello, Alec Sea, champion of Finland.



Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Desecrated

another post


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

I am a banana!


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## BinaryTox1n




----------



## D-EJ915

it da banana!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

"uninstalling" nero was fun *rolls eyes*

the nero installer is borked so it failed you know, but still installed stuff, so I couldn't uninstall it...i.e. delete it and registry stuff and icons and other weird shit, ugh, glad that's over


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Sup, yo?


----------



## yevetz

15273


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Sup, yo?



Word, yo. Just rented a suit, foo'!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants?


----------



## Alpo

Pants were included, but I won't wear them.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> happy happy joy joy



Oh hells yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Pants were included, but I won't wear them.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> THIS IS RETARDA!!!!!



Always was and always will be!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hells yeah!



Plural again?


----------



## yevetz

15282


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Chruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ytuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Vbuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Chuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ycuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Qluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

L0uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mtuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cbuh=


----------



## g3rmanium

Yuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cbuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

3uh?


----------



## g3rmanium

15300!


----------



## Alpo

Yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

(What an achievement)


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Plural again?



   



 





..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
..


----------



## Naren

Germanium...

you can die.


----------



## Alpo

Yes, he can.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium...



My name is *g3rmanium*.



Naren said:


> you can die.



Of course I can!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes, he can.



Yes I can.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> My name is *g3rmanium*.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can!



Ok... 

G three rrrmanium, you can die.

(If it's g three rmanium, then why do you have "Ge" as your avatar? Shouldn't it be "G3"? The link in your signature says "It's just Ge." and has a link to the wikipedia on "germanium" not on "g three rmanium" )


----------



## Alpo

I was just about to ask the very same question, mon general.


----------



## Naren

We are similarly minded individuals.


----------



## Alpo

Indeed we are, good sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

gooha!


----------



## Alpo

God damn mutha fuckah!!!!! There's a fucking neon fucking YELLOW fucking 20th anniversary RG in my local fucking store!!!!!! The guys there were totally trying to sell it to me, but I don't have enough fucking money! GODDAMNFUCKINGASSHAIR!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Alpo

Sucks...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Alpo

Yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## Alpo

On a lighter note, I asked the guy at the awesome local record store to put aside a copy of the limited edition of Symphony X's next masterpiece, Paradise Lost, as soon as it arrives.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Alpo

It sure is.


----------



## D-EJ915

well this forum kicks ass, fuckin darth vader and luke skywalker


----------



## Alpo

Dude. I'm totally going to buy Parappa the Rapper. I found it for only 8&#8364; (I'll try to get it for 5) at a friendly neighbourhood game shop. Totally awesome. I hope it's still there on monday. I remember playing that game almost 10 years ago. It would add some much needed camp-value to my collection of great-but-not-so-weird games.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ok...
> 
> G three rrrmanium, you can die.







Naren said:


> (If it's g three rmanium, then why do you have "Ge" as your avatar? Shouldn't it be "G3"? The link in your signature says "It's just Ge." and has a link to the wikipedia on "germanium" not on "g three rmanium" )



Hm yeah, good point. See, I'm not so consistent myself, as my flickr account is called germanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I was just about to ask the very same question, mon general.



Were you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought 1 TB of external RAID storage today.


----------



## yevetz

15333


----------



## Zepp88

15334


----------



## g3rmanium

You all suck. Discuss.


----------



## yevetz

15336


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## g3rmanium

Harro Aleksi.


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Alpo

Good night.


----------



## g3rmanium

Good right.


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;!


----------



## g3rmanium

E _


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> E _



Ebat' (&#1045;&#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100

translate: Fuck (someone)


----------



## Buzz762

I have 300 posts in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

in the middle of sanding my body


----------



## Alpo

Eeeewwwwww...


----------



## D-EJ915

I was standing and standing for like 5 hours straight  my legs hurt so bad.


----------



## Alpo

Allrightsers.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Goodnight.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Goodnight


----------



## g3rmanium

Goodnig^WMorning


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Ebat' (&#1045;&#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100
> 
> translate: Fuck (someone)



That sounds good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Got bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## yevetz

15358


----------



## g3rmanium

Turn up the ass.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 15358



Your posts are always so perfect.


----------



## Alpo

Shut up


----------



## Naren

Shuddyap yaself.


----------



## Alpo

Okay.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Your posts are always so perfect.



Thank you 

15364


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, im going to post whore a little


----------



## Desecrated

I dont really have anything interesting to say


----------



## Desecrated

I just woke up and it´s sunny like hell


----------



## Desecrated

This is my 333 post in this thread


----------



## Naren

Yes... it is...


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Eric. Wanna come drink with me tonight?


----------



## D-EJ915

guh...


----------



## Alpo

Buh...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I feel so full  plus my right wrist is like destroyed from yesterday


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah the wrist hurts lol, at least I only have a small bit of sanding left to do (with paint) then some finishing-up sanding, then I can start painting, yay...


----------



## Naren

I love it when my wrist hurts.


----------



## D-EJ915

from masturbating I assume? 

naren's "hot girlfriend"


----------



## Stitch

POST 15378 FTW!

No one else has ever had this post number. 

Eric has a girlfriend?


----------



## Desecrated

Lol


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## yevetz

15381


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah!


----------



## Alpo

Hi, folks.


----------



## Naren

Hi, folk (and by "folk," I do mean "Aleksi")


----------



## Alpo

Yeast.


----------



## Naren

What's so great about yeast?


----------



## Alpo

Nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

It makes my pizza fluffy


----------



## yevetz

15389


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> It makes my pizza fluffy



Well... I think that goes without saying.

And I love lots of different kinds of bread, of which we would not have without yeast.

But I meant.... besides the obvious, what's so special about yeast...?


----------



## Alpo

It's yeast.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> It's yeast.



I agree, you just have to go with the logical answer on these things.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> It's yeast.



And WHAT THE FUCK did that have to do with _*anything*_?

If you look at the posts, it's like this:

Alpo: Hi, folks.
Naren: Hi, folk (and by "folk," I do mean "Aleksi")
Alpo: Yeast.

And you don't think that seems just a tad out of place?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Desecrated

I don't yeast can be out of place.


----------



## Stitch

Yeast makes beer!


----------



## Alpo

Pole.


----------



## Naren

Rice.


----------



## Alpo

Mice.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww!


----------



## Desecrated

Lets get back to the pole.


----------



## Alpo

Bob Dole?


----------



## D-EJ915

gore?


----------



## Alpo

Al?


----------



## Stitch

Capone?


----------



## D-EJ915

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Stitch

Mount Everest


----------



## Naren

All alone in your home?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!!!


----------



## Naren

applephone!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone!!!

!


----------



## Naren

grapefruitphone!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

orangenfon


----------



## Naren

pomegranatephone


----------



## D-EJ915

you know the fon


----------



## Naren

And I know the bon.


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgonzola!


----------



## Naren

Good cheese.


----------



## D-EJ915

gorecore!!


----------



## Naren

corebore.


----------



## D-EJ915

I got these shoes today!


----------



## Naren

Nifty.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Naren

You betcha.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmmm


----------



## Naren

Hell yeeeeeah, booooooooooooooooy.


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YEAH MOTHERFUCKER!!


naren you better see the damn transformers movie


----------



## Naren

Dude, it's not even in theaters.


----------



## Alpo

Morning good.


----------



## Blexican

D-EJ915 said:


> I got these shoes today!



Like oh my god, shoes.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, they're not sandwiches in case that's what you thought they were.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> ZOMG!



PKIJU?


----------



## Blexican

Naren said:


> Yeah, they're not sandwiches in case that's what you thought they were.



*snaps fingers* Aw shucks! 
[action=TheBlexican3]wonders if with a day in the Crock pot and some hot sauce will render the shoes edible.[/action]


----------



## Naren

TheBlexican3 said:


> *snaps fingers* Aw shucks!
> [action=TheBlexican3]wonders if with a day in the Crock pot and some hot sauce will render the shoes edible.[/action]



I doubt it, but even assuming you do manage to melt the shoes into an eatable/drinkable mess, they won't taste good (no matter what you put on them) and they'll get you sent to the hospital.

But don't let me stop ya. Feel free to try it out yourself.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo, where were you?! ;( I waited for hours and hours, but you never came!!!


----------



## Alpo

I told you, I had to work overtime. I've got a lot of hot secretaries... I mean paper work to do.


----------



## Naren

But, you said 11 o'clock at the Helsinki Treasury building!!


----------



## Alpo

I never said that!


----------



## Naren

Yes, you did. I recorded your telephone conversation because I knew that if you didn't show, you'd claim you never said anything about it.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mooaarrrr


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

MMOOOOAAARRR!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

GORE!!!


----------



## Alpo

Al?


----------



## Stitch

Capone?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>



Didn't think I'd do it, did ya? Well... I did and now you'll never be able to trick me again.

Cuz you'll be in jail!!!!!! MWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Didn't think I'd do it, did ya? Well... I did and now you'll never be able to trick me again.
> 
> Cuz you'll be in jail!!!!!! MWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA



OMG!


----------



## Naren

I've already contacted Finnish authorities, including (but not limited to): the Helsinki police, the house of internal affairs, and the top secret organization of which I dare not mention here.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I've already contacted Finnish authorities, including (but not limited to): the Helsinki police, the house of internal affairs, and the top secret organization of which I dare not mention here.



I hope it's not the Martta-liitto.


----------



## D-EJ915

GOO HA!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I hope it's not the Martta-liitto.



All I can say is that if you aren't dead by the end of today, you'll be wishing you were.


----------



## D-EJ915

gorezilla


----------



## Naren

Well... well... well... if it isn't DEJ915....


----------



## D-EJ915

yooooo


----------



## Naren

I took a look at your "anime" thread. Why does it keep saying that all those guys "banged" so many people? I've seen several of those series and pretty much none of those people have ever "banged" anyone (especially not their sisters, aunts, daughters, high school teachers, commanding officers, students, or whatever). One of the characteristics of those kinds of animation series is that the main character may have a lot of girls that like him but he can't "get" with any of them because the other girls always prevent that. Or, they'll do it so that the guy and the girl like each other, but they won't admit that they do, so they end up in awkward moments where they almost kiss or whatever. The closest to "banging" you'll get is where the main character "accidentally" walks into the bathroom when a girl (or all of them) is taking a shower/bath. But, even then, instead of him stripping naked and "banging" her, she/they freaks out and beats the crap out of the guy. Those are some of the common patterns...

Although, I do agree that most of those characters do deserve to be killed for one reason or another. I've never really liked most of those kinds of shows.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's a joke naren, but yeah, if you think about it, they probably did 


I'm going to bed


----------



## Naren

No... actually... if you think about it, they probably don't exist except in the mind of some middle-aged comic artist or animation designer (when talking about one series at a time). And, perhaps the prevalence of male main characters who can't express their feelings or even get a kiss from a girl shows a deep psychological issue in the heart of the writer himself. Not to mention the writer's perversion from drawing huge-breasted 16-year-olds when the writer/artist himself is closer to 40 years old. Hm?

Night.


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasumi


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I just finished Loveless and kept waiting for the hot sex scene


----------



## D-EJ915

it never happened


----------



## D-EJ915

T___T


----------



## Naren

You're not gonna get a hot sex scene unless you watch an R-rated animation or a porno animation.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

or a yaoi


----------



## Naren

That's basically a porno anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

well obviously


----------



## Naren

Exactomundo.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

The yaoi phenomenon has spread beyond Japan; yaoi material has also now been published in America and Indonesia, to name a few places.


----------



## D-EJ915

The English letters form a backronym of the Japanese phrase &#12300;&#12516;&#12510;&#12394;&#12375;&#12289;&#12458;&#12481;&#12394;&#12375;&#12289;&#24847;&#21619;&#12394;&#12375;&#12301; (yama nashi, ochi nashi, imi nashi), often translated into English as, "no climax, no punch line, no meaning," or as the catchphrase, "No peak, no point, no problem." It has also been rather affectionately termed "Yamete! Oshiri ga itai!" or "Stop! My butt hurts!" in English.


----------



## D-EJ915

lmfao stop my butt hurts


----------



## Naren

In the convenience stores, there is the long long magazine aisle and at the very end, they always have the porn magazines. They may have 15-20 porn magazines. And, out of those, 2 of them are always cartooned. It's embarassing standing anywhere near that part of the store. 

Only in Japan...


----------



## D-EJ915

I've seen every anime on the yuri page


----------



## D-EJ915

Yuri (animation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't know whether to be proud or what


----------



## D-EJ915

and when I hear Yuri I think of the guy in C&C Red Alert


----------



## Naren

Homosexual stuff is pretty nasty, but lesbian stuff is just as nasty.


----------



## D-EJ915

so are fat people


----------



## Naren

Can be.

But, that depends on whether they're doing something gross or not. For example, if it's just a fat guy who's not eating anything, that's comparable to a lesbian couple who is just standing there, not doing anything particularly nasty.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

So... how's DEJ915 doing?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

Harro, America investa!


----------



## Naren

Harro, Finland barricada.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Salut, ca va?


----------



## g3rmanium

Et toi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got Germanium=


----------



## Naren

Voi Sulovie et toi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got Fuzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Voi Sulovie et toi?



Meh?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Meh?



Mol v'ousua con te ares?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Mol v'ousua con te ares?



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fna.


----------



## g3rmanium

So, we've just made it to 15500. Where do we go from here?


----------



## Naren

We go on to destruction!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Dudes, like, YO!


----------



## Naren

Yo...


----------



## Alpo

YOYOYOYOYO!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> We go on to destruction!!!!



Total destruction of ss.org's MySQL database?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Dudes, like, YO!



Hello Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

Hello, Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Eric Michael Naren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Aleksi Alpo Thrash!


----------



## Naren

How did you know my last name is Naren?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Your pants say it.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like, you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like... Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, you know, like, oh yeah.


----------



## Naren

No... I don't know...


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh yeah, like yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No... I don't know...


----------



## Naren

Y RLY.


----------



## g3rmanium

KTHXPLZBYE


----------



## Naren

OYURTOATBU?!


----------



## g3rmanium

OMGWTFBBQ?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Pants.


----------



## Alpo

Shoe


----------



## g3rmanium

Rants.


----------



## Naren

Socks.


----------



## XEN

Sorry, I felt left out of the fun....


----------



## Naren

And now you feel a part of the fun by posting some bizarre image that means nothing to any of us?


----------



## g3rmanium

SOCKS!


----------



## Alpo

LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLowldoLWowelOWkfjvsdfiLWO

Fo shizzle


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Sorry, I felt left out of the fun....



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## Alpo

PANTS


----------



## g3rmanium

RANTS!


----------



## Alpo

Pants rant? Outrageous!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Fo sho.


----------



## g3rmanium

O rly?


----------



## Alpo

Yes, really.


----------



## g3rmanium

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## g3rmanium

w.


----------



## Naren

I think that "x" is a really cool letter of the alphabet.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I think that "x" is a really cool letter of the alphabet.



Oh hells yeah!


----------



## Desecrated

I have to vote for X to,


----------



## XEN

Naren said:


> And now you feel a part of the fun by posting some bizarre image that means nothing to any of us?



I guess not.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

hellooo


----------



## Alpo

Is there anybody in there?


----------



## D-EJ915

I just saved some pics of some cute kitties


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

I also have my sister's stuffed tiger with me at the computer


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Cute kitties. 

[action=Naren]needs his own cute kitty.[/action]


----------



## Alpo

Naren sure does.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahah!


----------



## Alpo

hohoh!


----------



## D-EJ915

[action=D-EJ915]loves kitties[/action]


----------



## Alpo

So does me.


----------



## D-EJ915

hey naren what does this say


----------



## Alpo

That you're a pervert?


----------



## D-EJ915

stfu


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> That you're a pervert?



+1


----------



## Desecrated

"pan pan dayo" maybe ???


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna go brush me teeth.


----------



## Zepp88

That time of the month huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Ok...


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> "pan pan dayo" maybe ???



Yeah... that's what it says, but I think he meant, "What does it mean?" 



D-EJ915 said:


> hey naren what does this say



It says something like, "It's about to burst!" I assume she means that the watermelon is so big that it looks like it's about to burst. Technically, she could be referring to her stomach, but she doesn't look full and the watermelon hasn't been eaten yet, so I assume she means that the watermelon is so huge it's gonna EXPLODE.

In the old days "panpan" meant "prostitute" though (kind of a slangy type term).  In that case, it would mean "I'm an occupation-era prostitute!"


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> In the old days "panpan" meant "prostitute" though (kind of a slangy type term).  In that case, it would mean "I'm an occupation-era prostitute!"



I bet that was what D-EJ915 was hopping for ;D


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> I bet that was what D-EJ915 was hopping for ;D



 Probably was hopping up and down for it, right. 

(I think you mean "hoping" for, duuuude).

Of course, if that was what she meant, she would have written it as &#12497;&#12531;&#12497;&#12531; instead of &#12401;&#12435;&#12401;&#12435;. And she'd be older... and wearing 1940s raggity prostitute clothing... and she wouldn't be carrying a watermelon... and she probably wouldn't be smiling.


----------



## D-EJ915

I think it's the watermelon 

probably the typical "whack-a-watermelon" anime 

She reminds me from an anime but I can't place her...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I think it's the watermelon
> 
> probably the typical "whack-a-watermelon" anime
> 
> She reminds me from an anime but I can't place her...



An animation based completely on the massacre of watermelons by little girls. "This watermelon is ready!" WHACK! "Yummmy!!" "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? CAN'T YOU HEAR THE WATERMELONS SCREAMING IN PAIN!?" "Hm? No..." Next time on "Watermelon Massacre!"


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd hit it


----------



## D-EJ915

oh wait...


----------



## D-EJ915

the watermelon


----------



## D-EJ915

what about this one?


----------



## Naren

It's mostly just sounds, but she says, "HEY!!! ....?! A... f.... frog!?!?!??!" 

and the signature means "ribbit."

What a bizarre drawing...

Anyway, I'm probably gonna go eat lunch now.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok have fun "eating lunch" with your "male friend"


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

What is up with all these pics? I assume they are all fan drawn. First a cat-girl in a bikini killing a frog in an erotic position. Then a 14-year-old girl in a bikini wielding a bloody chainsaw, spraying blood all over while stripping her clothes off.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

I don't even know how to respond...


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

What the fuck are they watching? 

And what kind of animations are YOU watching?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

I want those


----------



## D-EJ915

the sheets, that is...


----------



## D-EJ915

well I guess everything but the bag


----------



## Naren

I'm reading this novel called "Mizuchi" and yesterday I read a part that reminded me of you. It's on page 390. (The main character, Kiichiro, is a 42-43 year old professor).

Japanese (the actual text in the novel):
&#24049;&#19968;&#37070;&#12399;&#12289;&#27531;&#12426;&#12398;&#12467;&#12540;&#12498;&#12540;&#12434;&#39154;&#12415;&#24178;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#24515;&#12398;&#20013;&#12391;&#20309;&#12363;&#12364;&#12418;&#12364;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12290;
&#65288;&#26460;&#24029;&#24049;&#19968;&#37070;&#12290;&#12411;&#12435;&#12392;&#12395;&#39340;&#40575;&#12384;&#12424;&#12290;&#12362;&#12414;&#12360;&#12399;&#12290;&#12354;&#12398;&#23376;&#12399;&#12414;&#12384;&#21313;&#22235;&#12384;&#12382;&#12290;&#12362;&#12414;&#12360;&#12399;&#33258;&#20998;&#12391;&#33258;&#20998;&#12434;&#12467;&#12531;&#12488;&#12525;&#12540;&#12523;&#12418;&#12391;&#12365;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12363;&#12290;&#12420;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#12362;&#21069;&#12399;&#22793;&#24907;&#12391;&#12289;&#12525;&#12522;&#12467;&#12531;&#12391;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;&#65289;
&#12300;&#36949;&#12358;&#65281;&#12301;&#24049;&#19968;&#37070;&#12399;&#22768;&#12395;&#20986;&#12375;&#12390;&#12381;&#12358;&#35328;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12300;&#20309;&#12364;&#12385;&#12364;&#12358;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12289;&#20808;&#29983;&#12301;&#39080;&#21570;&#25975;&#21253;&#12415;&#12434;&#25345;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#30001;&#32654;&#12364;&#25147;&#12387;&#12390;&#12365;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12300;&#12540;&#12394;&#12435;&#12391;&#12418;&#12394;&#12356;&#12290;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#20363;&#12398;&#12420;&#12388;&#12363;&#12356;&#12301;

My translation:
Kiichiro drank the last of his coffee. There was something impatiently squirming deep in his heart.
(Kiichiro Morikawa. You really are an idiot. That girl's only 14! Can't you even control yourself? I guess you really are a pervert with a lolita complex...)
"That's not true!" Kiichiro yelled out loud.
"What's not true, professor?" Yumi asked, entering the room with something wrapped in a towel.
"...Nothing... Is that what you told me about?"


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not that old


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

It doesn't matter if you're not that old. You're like what? 21? A 21-year-old lusting over a 13-year-old? That's still a lolita complex.

You need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I'm not lusting after anybody  you'd probably be more worried if you REALLY knew, though


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Naren

I'm worried...


----------



## D-EJ915

don't be


----------



## D-EJ915

its not like I'm molesting kids or anything like that


----------



## D-EJ915

on a side not

I love this pic


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> its not like I'm molesting kids or anything like that



But you would be. 

if you could.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Naren

You know it's true... how nice.

What the hell is that cartoon supposed to mean?


----------



## Alpo

Hmmmm... lots of pervy anime drawings. Interesting.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hmmmm... lots of pervy anime drawings. Interesting.



I think DEJ915 may have more pervy cartoon drawings than anyone else on the net.


----------



## D-EJ915

no idea, but they're from naruto


----------



## D-EJ915

to confuse us further, the floating milk carton


----------



## Naren

I think a  goes without saying.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

double


----------



## Alpo

triple


----------



## Naren

quadruple


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Noodles?  What are you planning, Alpo?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## Naren

Evenin'.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fatboy?


----------



## Naren

Bitchygirl?


----------



## Alpo

Pedojeff?


----------



## Naren

Pedoalecsea?


----------



## g3rmanium

Slim?


----------



## g3rmanium

Waht?


----------



## Alpo

Naren, have you ever thought about changing your first name to George?


----------



## g3rmanium

Aleski, have you ever thought about changing your first name to g3rmanium?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Aleski, have you ever thought about changing your first name to g3rmanium?



That would be WAAAAAAY too hard to pronounce. "G" like the "g" in "garden." Then the word "three." Then "rmay" like the "rmay" in "carmay" then "nium" like the "nium" in the very different word "germanium."

It'd be like: "g'three-r'may'nium." 



Alpo said:


> Naren, have you ever thought about changing your first name to George?



What's wrong with my current first name?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> It'd be like: "g'three-r'may'nium."



Yes?


----------



## Naren

You heard me.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like, yeah, like, you know? Oh yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You heard me.



I don't trust you.


----------



## g3rmanium

In fact, I think you are Aleksi.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post,


----------



## g3rmanium

7 Dying Trees said:


> random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post, random post,



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

C'tuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMGWTFBBQ!


----------



## g3rmanium

Looks like I have no life.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> What's wrong with my current first name?



It doesn't have enough camp value.


----------



## yevetz

15653


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Zepp88

Resounding through the night


THE DEATHSHIP SYMPHONY!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Morning of goodular properties to you.


----------



## Desecrated

kiitokseksi saat suukon


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Desecrated

moo to you to good sir.


----------



## Alpo

To good sir moo you to.


----------



## D-EJ915

heya


----------



## yevetz

15665

BTW the 77777 reply is mine


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> 15665
> 
> BTW the 77777 reply is mine



I´ll race you


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzzzzzle grizzley-Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

grizzly? wtf?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Damn....you fuckers really slowed down with this one!


----------



## Desecrated

I´m so fucking bored. I just found myself looking at ASESINO videos over at youtube.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got back

I was playing with some kids


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I just got back
> 
> I was playing with some kids







Alpo said:


> It doesn't have enough camp value.



I don't want a campy name. People with campy names only get put in B and C class horror movies that were poorly made and even more poorly recorded to VHS.


----------



## D-EJ915

campy?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Ya know, Jeff? With posts like that, you really don't help explain the kind of posts I just quoted below. Just makes yourself sound more guilty. And do you want to sound more guilty? Maybe you do...



D-EJ915 said:


> I just got back
> 
> I was playing with some kids


----------



## D-EJ915

I just drank some milk


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

J.K. Rowling Hints At Harry Potter Date Rape | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf lol


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> J.K. Rowling Hints At Harry Potter Date Rape | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



 I love how they just act so seriously -- and casually about it.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

You and your erotic japanimation pics.


----------



## D-EJ915

funny thing is, I just listened to pandachan by sex machineguns


----------



## Naren

They have a song called "Pandachan"? 

Geeez...


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns rule, you must not get it, naren...


----------



## Naren

The old "you must not get it" line. Metal Ken are I were talking about how stupid people oftentimes mention their favorite band and ask you if you've listened to them. "Yes, I listened to their entire new album." "Oh yeah?! What'd you think?" "Eh... I thought it was really contrived and I couldn't get into it." You get a frown, "Oh... You just don't get them, do you"? 

My response: "No... I GET them completely. I just don't like them."

I get everything about Sexmachineguns. I just happen to HATE their music and think they're a shitty band.  Has nothing to do with "getting" or "not getting" them. It has to do with personal taste and opinion. And I think it's idiotic to have a song called "Pandachan." I could imagine doing that as a complete joke, though... Lyrics like &#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12497;&#12531;&#12480;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#65281;&#12393;&#12435;&#12394;&#21205;&#29289;&#12424;&#12426;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12289;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12497;&#12531;&#12480;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#65281;&#12497;&#12531;&#12480;&#12540;&#12540;&#12540;&#12540;&#12540;&#12540;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#65281;


----------



## D-EJ915

I like 'em  I was just now talking to DSS about how I don't like bulb's stuff, meshuggah or sikth. I just don't get into them


----------



## D-EJ915

I like this pic


----------



## Naren

I don't like meshuggah or sikth, but I do like bulb's stuff. 

I also don't like Opeth.


----------



## D-EJ915

Some of bulbs stuff is cool I guess, at least I remember it being cool, but I don't like the song he plays in that video.


----------



## D-EJ915

canadian loli


----------



## Naren

Are you sure that's a lolita?


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh ...


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

loli and shota usually refers to kids


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Lolita only refers to kids who WANT to have sex with adults (in general. A "Lolita complex" refers to the complex of either the adult who wants to sleep with the kid or with the kid who wants to sleep with ther adult). That's why I was asking if she was really a Lolita. She had pancakes on her head, which isn't really evidence to support her being a Lolita.

And Shota? I've never heard that term before. Was that Lolita's horny younger brother who had a 45-year-old woman lusting after him?


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much


----------



## D-EJ915

like the brothers in full metal alchemist


----------



## Naren

I would have thought it would be Lolita and Yuri or Lolita and Ivan or something like that. Shota doesn't sound like any Russian name I've ever heard (I'm pretty sure "Lolita" was Russian)...


----------



## D-EJ915

Shotacon - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

Bridget - Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## D-EJ915

^possibly the best thing ever


----------



## Naren

Nasty shit... You know a lot about this, don't ya?


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh


I know a LOT of weird shit


----------



## Naren

This is exactly the kind of stuff that it's better NOT to know about.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

...


----------



## Naren

Alec Sea knows what's up.


----------



## Alpo

Alec Sea sure does.


----------



## Naren

What is Alec Sea's middle name, by the way?

Is it something like Alec Clan Sea? or Alec Chant Sea? Or is it more silly like Alec Earth Sea? or Alec Blue Sea?


----------



## Alpo

Alec Sea's middle name ain't nobody's business, foo'!


----------



## Naren

It's mine!! For I am his father!!!


----------



## Alpo

You're not my father!  Obi Wan is my father! Or princess Leia. Or one of the ewoks.


----------



## Naren

No... Alec... Obi Wan never told you... Leia is your sister and the ewoks were your favorite pet and Obi Wan was your dad's old buddy... Join me on the dark side and together we will reign over the seas as father and son OF EEEEVIIIIILLLLL!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Eh, sure. Why not?


----------



## D-EJ915

gorge


----------



## Alpo

Harro, Jazzy-Jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

marco


----------



## Desecrated

polo


----------



## Desecrated

marco!


----------



## Desecrated

polo!!


----------



## Desecrated

Found you !

I´m telling tim.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok...


----------



## Alpo

How's it hanging, Jazzy?


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

OMG! Have fun!


----------



## Desecrated

good luck


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Desecrated

ducks on a row.


----------



## Bammbamm

Wow, this is a HUGE friggin thread... Quite pointless isn't it?
It took me 17 days to read it all...


----------



## Alpo

You didn't actually read it all... did you?


----------



## Zepp88

Bammbamm said:


> Wow, this is a HUGE friggin thread... Quite pointless isn't it?
> It took me 17 days to read it all...



You read this whole thread??????????









     

     

 

 

 


dumbass


----------



## Desecrated

LOL an might I ad ; HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Alpo

Hohhhohhhhohhhhhooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## D-EJ915

crazy


----------



## D-EJ915

so what knowledge did you obtain?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Stop wiht teh creepy naime pics!!1!!11!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

sorry but.......what the fuck is wrong with Japanese people?


----------



## Alpo

What the fuck is wrong with American people?


----------



## D-EJ915

a lot apparently, same goes with everyone else though because all people are the same


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Bound

Makelele said:


>



seconded


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> sorry but.......what the fuck is wrong with Japanese people?



I don't know exactly what the fuck is wrong with Japanese people, but you could read my new novel, "10,001 things that are wrong with Americans" that was just simultaneously published alongside "What the fuck is wrong with this damn country!?" both printed by Americans-need-to-get-a-clue publishing.


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgons


----------



## Naren

I love Gorgons. They are so powerful! I heard that they once ripped a man in two and ate his eyes right out of their sockets.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

were you naughty or nice?


----------



## Naren

Bammbamm said:


> Wow, this is a HUGE friggin thread... Quite pointless isn't it?
> It took me 17 days to read it all...



 Even I haven't read this whole thread and I had the second post and over 1,850 posts in here. 



D-EJ915 said:


> were you naughty or nice?



Jeff's back at it with his animated pedophilia pics.


----------



## D-EJ915

that one WAS a loli pic lol


----------



## D-EJ915

yum yum


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Naren

Yes, it is.


----------



## Alpo

Hi, guys.


----------



## Naren

Hey, Alpo - aka Aleksi, my adopted son, how you doing?


----------



## Blexican

Name change! 
Sup guys?


----------



## Naren

I preferred "The Blexican." It sounded like a Brad Pitt movie about illegal immigration from Blexico or something.


----------



## Alpo

lol

What if I was "Aleksi" instead of "Alpo?"


----------



## Naren

Yeah... what if...?


----------



## Alpo

A man can dream... A man can dream.


----------



## Naren

Go on dreamin', partner. You know you're Alpo and there's nothing you can do about it. Is your name like Aleksi Povalski, aka Al-Po?


----------



## Alpo

I have no last name. I'm like Cher.


----------



## Naren

So Alpo isn't an abbreviation of Aleksi and your last name...


----------



## Sebastian

Hmmm.... good morning everyone...


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## Sebastian

Oh yes.. Japan


----------



## Naren

Indeed.


----------



## Alpo

How are things in Poland?


----------



## Sebastian

Quite good... at least the weather 
Other than that... well.. as always politics are a bunch of stupid fuckers...

But its not that bad...

And hows Finland ?


----------



## Alpo

Quite nice. Sunny and warm.


----------



## Naren

Really? I've always had an image of Finland being a land of ice demons and valkyrie and bloodshed themeparks in the cold frostbitten wilderness forests of evil.


----------



## Alpo

It is. But only at night. By day, Finland is a mild mannered newspaper reporter from a small town.


----------



## yevetz

15782


----------



## Naren

I suspected as much.


----------



## Michael

And only 84, 217 to go.


----------



## Naren

Yep. Pretty much. At this rate, we'll get there in about 10 years.


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

It´s just nice that this thread exist, If I fail everything else in ife, at least I contributed to something.


----------



## Alpo

What do you mean, if?


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> What the fuck is wrong with American people?



Paris Hilton


----------



## Alpo

Pants.


----------



## Zepp88

underPants


----------



## D-EJ915

megapants!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas...


----------



## D-EJ915

apples


----------



## D-EJ915

grapes


----------



## D-EJ915

mystery fruit


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Alpo

It sure is


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Yyyyyyeeeeepppppp


----------



## D-EJ915

goooha!!!


----------



## Alpo

Googlaaaaa!!


----------



## D-EJ915

amaha!


----------



## Sebastian

Hmm DeJ915 will hit 10,000 soon...


----------



## Alpo

Good for him.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yes.



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

How's it going you n00bs?


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm listening to _tha fonque_.


----------



## g3rmanium

On _Global Fonque Radio_.


----------



## g3rmanium

My mother is just visiting me.


----------



## g3rmanium

And we went down the Marienplatz and ate something at the Augustiner Bräu near to the Münchner Dom.


----------



## g3rmanium

I had two Dunkle.


----------



## g3rmanium

<burp/>


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Still listening to _tha fonque_.


----------



## g3rmanium

_Global Fonque Radio_ is t3h pwn.


----------



## Alpo

Yo, Ge! Important question! Is "Marienhoff" still on TV?


----------



## Sebastian

Hmm
what ?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm thinking about getting an ice or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yo, Ge! Important question! Is "Marienhoff" still on TV?



I don't know, I don't watch TV.


----------



## Alpo

Is "Marienhoff" still on TV!?


----------



## g3rmanium

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Hmm
> what ?



Fhat?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> <burp/>



<paris/>

ahh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Is "Marienhoff" still on TV!?



STFU!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <paris/>
> 
> ahh...



<fart/>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> <fart/>



Pay attention!

Paris is the new term for fart. 

Reference the paris thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pay attention!
> 
> Paris is the new term for fart.
> 
> Reference the paris thread.



URL?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> URL?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/30637-paris-out-jail-9.html

I said some things...there was rep involved...websters is making changes...


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> STFU!



Oh crap! That show sucks!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh crap! That show sucks!



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit...I just saw the weather, the heat index is like 100 degrees on the whole east coast


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

Great start..


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Zepp88

live action anime/hentai/manga/weirdga would be so fucking illegal..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Holy shit...I just saw the weather, the heat index is like 100 degrees on the whole east coast



WWW?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

it's freaking hot outside, I'll give you that


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> live action anime/hentai/manga/weirdga would be so fucking illegal..



Oh yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> it's freaking hot outside, I'll give you that



It rained for a while here in Munich.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> WWW?



Fox News??


----------



## D-EJ915

it rained last week, like 2 days straight


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fox News??



Waht?


----------



## yevetz

15854


----------



## D-EJ915

bananzorz


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Waht?




What was WWW for???



asshats?


----------



## Sebastian

HAHA


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

YAAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

its been a while bump


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Scary.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah pretty much


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

alpoooooop


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Stop wiht teh creepy pix!!111!111!1!!!!""221#4%67!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

In fact, they're not creepy, they're more like crappy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Emiliano

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingo


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## Michael

Harro kitty!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

kitty!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Alpo

lollololololololooloolloo


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLOL!


----------



## Alpo

LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMGLOL!


----------



## Alpo

OMGLOL!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

YOGLOGL


----------



## Alpo

YOGLOGL!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sNOsGLAST


----------



## Alpo

sNOsGLAST


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Alpo

Under my umberellaa ellaa ellaa eh eh eh


----------



## Sebastian

RIGHT FUCKING NOW GO TO :
Download Festival 2007

And watch SLAYER LIVE !!!!

RIGHT NOW !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

corpse


----------



## Sebastian

NO..

SLAYER !!!

Download Festival 2007


----------



## D-EJ915

cool vegeta


----------



## Alpo

Meh...


----------



## Sebastian

yeah... meh.. they finished already ...



So Hows Finland today Alpo ?


----------



## Makelele

28 degrees C over here today, and of course sunny.


----------



## Alpo

Sunny as a bunny.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmrroowww


----------



## yevetz

25 c degrees

15907


----------



## D-EJ915

almost to 16000


----------



## Alpo

We sure is.


----------



## D-EJ915

well installed an OS on my 400MHz pc...just have to get it to work, lol, I might just install arch linux since I can bitch that into submission, I installed it on the hardest thing possible to install an OS on, so I win :3


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## Sebastian

Good morning Alpo !


----------



## Alpo

Good morning, Sebastian.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren's gonna get mad


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Hawksmoor

Hmmmm, I wonder what I'm doing here?


----------



## Alpo

Posting... ?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Or dreaming that I might be posting, had a very strange kinda night.
And it's election day here, so everything is even more surreal.


----------



## Alpo

Election day
Oh what fun
Oh, look out!
The activist has a gun!


----------



## Hawksmoor

No guns, no activists, only idiots


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

PAGE 399 ZOMG!!


----------



## Alpo

page 1593 ZOMG!!


----------



## D-EJ915

zomg!


----------



## D-EJ915

so you have 10 posts per page alpo? I have 40


----------



## Alpo

Nicé! I might change that.

I just changed it to 40. It's like trying on new underpants!


----------



## Desecrated

we are closing up on 1600 sides.


----------



## Alpo

Sexton hundra sider? Herregud! Or something like that...


----------



## D-EJ915

sounds like fun


----------



## Alpo

It is.


----------



## Spoongirl

hello


----------



## Alpo

Why, hello there. Long time no see.


----------



## Desecrated

1600 sivuinen !!! herra Jumala!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> 1600 sivuinen !!! herra Jumala!



Herra jambalaya!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

my laptop (the small one ) now is a bitchin linux box


----------



## Alpo

I was going to install Linux on my old crappy PC, but I didn't.


----------



## Sebastian

VEGETA .. goes to school


----------



## Alpo

Have fun!


----------



## Naren

Hey, Aleksi-motherfucker.


----------



## D-EJ915

I've installed more operating systems than I really should have.

I'm probably at like 50 different ones now.


----------



## Alpo

Hey, Eric-livinginjapankindaguy.


----------



## Blexican

And now for a chime-in and wassups to everyone that usually isn't followed up!


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hey, Eric-livinginjapankindaguy.



Hey, Aleksi-livinginFinlanddoingyourownthangkindadude


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, hi.


----------



## Naren

Hi.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Hello?


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Mm. Hello.


----------



## Alpo

hello.


----------



## Naren

H... h... hello...!?


----------



## Alpo

Hello there.


----------



## Desecrated

HELLO!


----------



## Naren

Hey, dude. I heard you were like totally desecrated last week. I'm so sorry for ya, man. If there's anything I can do, just let me know.


----------



## Alpo

Harro, Erica-san.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich habe mich eben entschlossen, nur noch auf Deutsch in diesem Thread zu posten.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I just changed it to 40. It's like trying on new underpants!



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hey, Aleksi-motherfucker.



Hi Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi.



Yeah, hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah, hi.



Yeah, hi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hello?



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Mm. Hello.



Hello!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> hello.



Hello Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> H... h... hello...!?



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello there.



Heloooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> HELLO!



HELLO!


----------



## g3rmanium

So, jetzt kann ich ja weitermachen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich habe gerade eine Afri-Cola ausgetrunken.


----------



## g3rmanium

<rülps/>


----------



## g3rmanium

Könnte ich etwa 16000 schaffen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich muß es wohl versuchen.


----------



## g3rmanium

<versuch/>


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Noch 20 Postings.


----------



## g3rmanium

Das kommt mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor.


----------



## g3rmanium

Darf nicht aufhören...


----------



## g3rmanium

Nebenbei schaue ich noch nach meinen Rankings in den Suchmaschinen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und lasse noch einen Virescan laufen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab noch lauter Zeug, was ich noch ansehen wollte.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mist.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gestern abend hab ich noch etwas Soldat gespielt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich war allerdings nur Zweiter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, noch zehn Antworten.


----------



## g3rmanium

Neun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Acht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sieben.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sechs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fünf.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vier.


----------



## g3rmanium

Drei.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwei.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

16000!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

FAWK


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Spoongirl

it's early, and I'm sleepy x_x


----------



## Zepp88

Spoongirl said:


> it's early, and I'm sleepy x_x



DING DING DING DING DING WAKE THE FUCK UP


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

I am Ziltiod.....THE OMNISCIENT....I have traveled across the omniverse to procure your universes finest cup of coffee.....BLACK


----------



## D-EJ915

goo


----------



## Emiliano

Nathan Explosion said:


> Do you folks like Coffee?.......
> Real Coffee


----------



## Zepp88

Captian Spectacular saw through Ziltoids fasade and decided to expose him for what he really is.

A Nerd.


A Nerd.


----------



## RgAscendant

E?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

RgAscendant said:


> E?



FGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## RgAscendant

Zepp88 said:


> FGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ



ZYXWVUTSRQPONMLKJIHGFEDCBA


----------



## Zepp88

EBGDAEB


----------



## RgAscendant

I like big butts, and I cannot lie!


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## RgAscendant

OooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooO0OoOoOoOo0o0o0O0o0000o


----------



## Zepp88

MAXIMUM SPLOOGE


----------



## RgAscendant

Buzz762 said:


> 01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01001001 01100100 01100001 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010000 01110010 01101001 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101100 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100100 01100100 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100111 01100101 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101100 01101111 00100001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 10010111 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00111010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01001111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01100100 01100111 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00111010 00100000 00100010 01001001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01111001 00100000 01011010 01100101 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000001 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 01100010 01100101 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00101100 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00101100 00100000 00100010 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01110101 01101001 01100100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 01011011 01110000 01100111 00100000 00111001 00110110 01011101 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01101111 01110011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100010 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101010 01101111 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100010



Lol.


----------



## Zepp88

Interesting..


0101001001110001001010010110101110111101011022222222222222222222222

^ it has evolved.


----------



## RgAscendant

Amazing!


----------



## Zepp88

102121112201020010021220012202102

It has deemed humans obsolete.

We're fucked.


----------



## RgAscendant

01000010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101100 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01111001 01100101 01100001 01101000 00101110 00100000 01001101 01101111 01100110 01101111 01111010 01111010 01111010 00100001


----------



## Zepp88

^^ didn't evolve....must be a creationist...


----------



## RgAscendant

I must go now!

01001101 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01100101 01101000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100011 01100101 01111010 00110000 01110010 01111010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110101 00100001


----------



## Desecrated

1234


----------



## Zepp88

Quadrinary complexity!


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Alpo

Znorp


----------



## Desecrated

ånorp


----------



## Desecrated

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuüvwxyzåäö ae and skorpor


----------



## Zepp88

Dogglethorp et wizzle ta niggle wangle ooglethorben klatu caraca.


----------



## Alpo

Yes, rather...


----------



## Zepp88

Aye, yes, of course, indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## RgAscendant

Twas a doddle!


----------



## D-EJ915

still trying to get eth web server up


----------



## Spoongirl

hola


----------



## RgAscendant

Silver and Gold!


----------



## g3rmanium

RgAscendant said:


> E?



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

RgAscendant said:


> I like big butts, and I cannot lie!



That reminded me of the 2 Live Crew.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



Ah, yes.


----------



## RgAscendant

g3rmanium said:


> That reminded me of the 2 Live Crew.



With hilarious consequences!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

RgAscendant said:


> With hilarious consequences!



DROP THE BOMB!


----------



## D-EJ915

well I'm gonna install server 2003 on it


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

only 16049?.... hmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> well I'm gonna install server 2003 on it


----------



## g3rmanium

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> only 16049?.... hmmm



Welcome to the party!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## RgAscendant

Yvan eht nioj?


----------



## D-EJ915

goof


----------



## Naren

Moof.


----------



## D-EJ915

foog


----------



## Naren

Loog?


----------



## D-EJ915

moogerfooger, check it out


----------



## Naren

Yeh.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmm


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

so like... sup


----------



## Blexican

Like OMG wassup you guys


----------



## D-EJ915

NOT MUCH MAN!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Likz ZOMG u2?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Alpo said:


>



@u


----------



## Blexican

baoupgbvnionbvuiosphgasejfgiasne;jklgeioajgka;gladfgjasmkglaerjt guajiogfmkalf vbjm


----------



## Alpo

Papapisshu!


----------



## D-EJ915

CHIMAIRA!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Papapisshu!



Enteres Von Ein DeVuoy?!


----------



## D-EJ915

smegma


----------



## Naren

Egma Swerganinst?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

RgAscendant said:


> Silver and Gold!


LM.C Trailers! <3


----------



## Naren

Jeff... What are you doing?


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLI!!!


----------



## Naren

Having sex with 7 year old girls?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

That's right, Alpo. That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## D-EJ915

I wasn't doing a loli  sick bastards


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I wasn't doing a loli  sick bastards



I asked you what you were doing and you said "LOLI"!


----------



## Blexican

D-EJ915 said:


> smegma



EWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Naren

What's your problem, ya damn Blexican? You know, I've never trusted your kind. The Blexicans should have just followed the Queen of Sblain all those years ago...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Makelele

Fucking... What the fuck. Who the fuck fucked this fucking... How did you two fucking fucks... 


FUCK!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

wtf


----------



## Desecrated

Im turning the page now


----------



## Desecrated

bye, see you on the next page.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

hmm I thought it was less post per page


----------



## Desecrated

arrive!


----------



## Desecrated

for crying out loud. come on, move you c**tsucker


----------



## Desecrated

this has lost all of it´s meaning


----------



## Desecrated

I want to welcome everybody from out of state, please remember to tip the driver


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder when pirat day is coming up again


----------



## Desecrated

to quote a once great man; 

E!


----------



## Desecrated

carrots are good for your health


----------



## Desecrated

I found a shoe in the park this morning


----------



## Desecrated

actually I didn't find it today, I've seen it before, but I thought that I would report it today, there might be some very sad shoe parents looking for it.


----------



## Desecrated

I really don't like that english is using ' instead of ´


----------



## Desecrated

Since I got nothing better to do, i might as well do another page.


----------



## Desecrated

tensenesses


----------



## Desecrated

there once was a man from halloween.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm singing in the rain !!!


----------



## Desecrated

I think I have figured this out now.


----------



## Desecrated

And there he floated away like bricks does not.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay. I'm turning page again


----------



## Desecrated

Welcome to the new world.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> for crying out loud. come on, move you c**tsucker



Is that supposed to be censoring "For crying out loud! Come on. Move you, coatsucker"? I can't think of anything else that would go behind those **s. hmm...


----------



## Zepp88

cuntsucker?


----------



## Naren

I guess that works too...


----------



## Alpo

Cortsucker?
Cartsucker?


----------



## Makelele

Coltsucker


----------



## Zepp88

Cootsucker

I think Desecrated got stoned a few pages back...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> That's right, Alpo. That's exactly what I was thinking.



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> to quote a once great man;
> 
> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm not feeling well today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Couldn't sleep and shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, e.


----------



## Zepp88

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to DILLINJA.


----------



## Zepp88

Listen!




To what the flower people say.....


----------



## g3rmanium

Can feel it?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Listen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what the flower people say.....



You mean Jimi?


----------



## Zepp88

It gets louder everyday....


no, not Jimi, more like Nigel. Nigel Tuffnel.


----------



## RgAscendant

Flangeface.


----------



## Zepp88

thy lungs will fill with Flattus


----------



## Desecrated

why???


----------



## RgAscendant

Why not.


----------



## Zepp88

because...

SHIT HAPPENS.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats not fair


----------



## Zepp88

Of course not. Flattus is a non-discriminating, soul-less, and heart-less being that only exits to infest your lungs and infect your nostrils with vile odor to torment you every waking hour of your life....and DREAMS


----------



## D-EJ915

they were talking about that on mythbusters lol


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

FEAR THE FLATTUS LITTLE DANCING MONKEY


















FEAR IT


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

w00t, Alec


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo? HALLO!


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


>



haha pivoting monitors ftw!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo? HALLO!



Yeah, hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Hi Aleksi.


----------



## Alpo

Harro, G3... rmanium.


----------



## Zepp88

No more greets!!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm tasty


----------



## Zepp88

Flattus?


----------



## Desecrated

flattus again


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Harro, G3... rmanium.



Hello Aleksi!


----------



## Zepp88

We are caught in an infinite loop of flattus and greetings.

Hi, Flattus


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

fomg!


----------



## Zepp88

zoop!!


----------



## D-EJ915

pooz!


----------



## Zepp88

FLATTUS ATTAXXXXXXXX


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend got a new phone


----------



## Zepp88

neato, what phone, iPhone?


----------



## D-EJ915

slvr


----------



## Desecrated

I want a new phone


----------



## Zepp88

I want a flying car.


----------



## Alpo

I want some pants.


----------



## Zepp88

Pants are unnecessary.


----------



## Desecrated

I want your pants


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

do you believe!


----------



## D-EJ915

7 hours no posts? wtf?


----------



## Buzz762

why do I have a feeling that we'll get to 99,999 posts and someone with no posts in this thread will just sort of pop in and win it?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

because that is just to ironic for it not to happen


----------



## D-EJ915

probably


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## yevetz

16183


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasuminasai


----------



## Naren

NAREN IS IN THE HIZOUSE!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Putfile - D EJ915 long zr


----------



## D-EJ915

Putfile - D EJ915 H 207 randall awesomeness


----------



## Naren

Randall, eh? I heard they make cool amps 'n' shit...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...


I want the V2...


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, mine was pretty cool until it started blowing fuses all the time. I need to get it fixed when I have some money. I'm in no hurry though, I have no need for a big amp at the moment.


----------



## Naren

I have no need for an amp period at the moment. I'd sell my Behringer if I had a way to get it to a guitar shop.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Naren

boar?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Y R U HLDNG THT SN?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

I SKD U QSTN.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I want some pants.



I can understand that, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Buzz762 said:


> why do I have a feeling that we'll get to 99,999 posts and someone with no posts in this thread will just sort of pop in and win it?



I don't know.


----------



## Alpo

...


...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, yeah.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Yo.


----------



## Alpo

Yowza!


----------



## Naren

Demons from the far side of Pluto.


----------



## g3rmanium

GRIM AND FROSTBITTEN KINGDOMS!


----------



## Naren

evil and peanutbuttery surprises.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hoho!


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoho!


----------



## g3rmanium

It's t3h pr0n.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Morning


----------



## Naren




----------



## Zepp88

Two days until KxK down paymenting


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Zepp88

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


>







g3rmanium said:


> Mikes custom will be t3h pr0n.


----------



## D-EJ915

sup guys


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> sup guys



YO!


----------



## D-EJ915

yoooo!!!


----------



## Naren

mrow?


----------



## Zepp88

HELLO KITTY


----------



## Alpo

Brow.


----------



## Desecrated

neko mimi mode furufuru


----------



## D-EJ915

mrowww <3


----------



## Zepp88

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY JOY!


----------



## Alpo

Oh there's a monkey in my pocket
And he's stealing all my change
His stare is blank and glassy
I suspect that he's deranged!


----------



## Zepp88

STFU AND FEAR POWDERED TOAST MAN


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm tasty


----------



## Zepp88

RRBM: "I'm suffering from.....NIPPLE BLINDNESS!!!"


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Gah the clock is SLOW


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

w00t


----------



## Zepp88

It's a stormin' outside.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Oh there's a monkey in my pocket
> And he's stealing all my change
> His stare is blank and glassy
> I suspect that he's deranged!



wtf ?!?!


----------



## Zepp88

Hes in ur pockits playin' pool


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> wtf ?!?!



I've been playing Curse of Monkey Island. 

For those cold, dark shipboard nights,
We've got boxers, briefs, and tights
Made from cotton, silk, or satin,
In styles Anglo, Dutch, and Latin,
When you sail don't take a chance
Wearing nothing ´neath your pants!
Trust...Silver's Long Johns! (They breathe!)


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I've been playing Curse of Monkey Island.
> 
> For those cold, dark shipboard nights,
> We've got boxers, briefs, and tights
> Made from cotton, silk, or satin,
> In styles Anglo, Dutch, and Latin,
> When you sail don't take a chance
> Wearing nothing ´neath your pants!
> Trust...Silver's Long Johns! (They breathe!)



lol, wait, is that the one for SegaCD?


----------



## drelo

I still have a Sega CD somewhere out in the garage


----------



## D-EJ915

drelo said:


> I still have a Sega CD somewhere out in the garage


those things are the shit!


----------



## Desecrated

yes sega is the shit


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, so is SNES


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah man, so is SNES



SNES is the greatest gaming system of all time.


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Naren

No...?


----------



## D-EJ915

computer


----------



## Naren

Computer?


----------



## D-EJ915

computer


----------



## Naren

Computer...


----------



## D-EJ915

disputer


----------



## Naren

reputer


----------



## D-EJ915

poopooter


----------



## Naren

The Terminator


----------



## D-EJ915

cya naren


----------



## Naren

See ya, Jeffy ol' boy.


----------



## D-EJ915

byes


----------



## Alpo

Zepp88 said:


> lol, wait, is that the one for SegaCD?



I don't know, but I have the PC-version. One of the funniest games ever.


----------



## Naren

Curse of Monkey Island? My friend had that for PC and he let me borrow it. Was a pretty cool game. I also played the original Monkey Island games too. Those were pretty funny. I really liked those kinds of games. I owned almost all of Sierra's adventure games at one time or another: Space Quest 1-6, Quest For Glory 1-5, King's Quest 1-6... Lucasarts ones too such as Day of the Tentacle...

No more games like that anymore...


----------



## Alpo

I wish they would still make games like that. I still play a lot of the old adventure games. Broken Sword 1&2 are awesome, Monkey Island 1,2,&3 etc...


----------



## Naren

I still play those games every now and then. My favorite Sierra series was the Quest For Glory games. Those games were awesome. Especially Quest For Glory IV and the remake of Quest For Glory I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> STFU AND FEAR POWDERED TOAST MAN



Oh hells yeah!  

Ren & Stimpy 15 73|-| |°\/\/|\|.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I still play those games every now and then. My favorite Sierra series was the Quest For Glory games. Those games were awesome. Especially Quest For Glory IV and the remake of Quest For Glory I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

'fro rly!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hells yeah!
> 
> Ren & Stimpy 15 73|-| |°\/\/|\|.



Oh hells yeahs? Rens ands Stimpies ruleses!!!! YOUS ARES SOS COOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!S


----------



## Alpo

SOS!?


----------



## Naren

SOS.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Oh hells yeahs? Rens ands Stimpies ruleses!!!! YOUS ARES SOS COOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!S



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> SOS.



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

16300.


----------



## g3rmanium

16301.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Yes.



Shouldn'ts thats bes "Yeses"?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo

...lol...


----------



## Zepp88

Wow! 





Lame!


----------



## Desecrated

lol


----------



## Alpo

LOlOIlOlloLLOolOLOLloLOoLOd::DDD:D:X:X:X:XDXCSXSXSXSXDSCXD


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Shouldn'ts thats bes "Yeses"?


----------



## g3rmanium

ér|(


----------



## g3rmanium

@|3|<5|


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like f00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like b()().


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

For real.


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn.


----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## g3rmanium

NIL


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## g3rmanium

NULLLL


----------



## Alpo

Ohs hells yeahs!s


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ohs hells yeahs!s



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## Alpo

His Johanns.s


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cluh?


----------



## Alpo

Cluhs?s


----------



## D-EJ915

grah!


----------



## Naren

Vzgrah?


----------



## D-EJ915

viagra?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> viagra?


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## Zepp88

1 more post


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> viagra?



ciavra?


----------



## Alpo

Ciabatta?


----------



## Naren

Entellio Von Cin Gon Tieres?


----------



## Alpo

Count von Pantsless?


----------



## D-EJ915

X JAPAN FTW!!!!


KURENAI!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Zepp88

Doch nur ein Tier!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ciabatta?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Count von Pantsless?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Doch nur ein Tier!



Jah! Rastafari!


----------



## D-EJ915

guptar


----------



## Zepp88

Was? 

Kein Rastafari! 

...wie heisst Rastafari auf English? Ist es wie "Rasta Man!"?

Und....geh.......ach.....asdfagwer.........BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!


----------



## D-EJ915

gunta


----------



## Zepp88

goopga!?


----------



## Alpo

lets hav a BBQ LOL


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo

Is taht one of those 20" sonys wiht teh speakers?+?


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> lets hav a BBQ LOL



I can has a cheezburger?

nice "rig"


----------



## D-EJ915

it's a 17" widescreen one


----------



## Alpo

oh it llooks just like teh one i was thinking about

is it anygood? OMG 17" LOL!!!


----------



## Zepp88

*wants a 20" Apple Cinema monitor to go with his iMac* I drool.....I broke....


----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> bah



hab!


----------



## Desecrated

!ahb


----------



## D-EJ915

gort!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was?
> 
> Kein Rastafari!
> 
> ...wie heisst Rastafari auf English? Ist es wie "Rasta Man!"?
> 
> Und....geh.......ach.....asdfagwer.........BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!



KRIEG IST KRIEG!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gort!



knort?


----------



## Desecrated

mindy and mork


----------



## D-EJ915

snort!


----------



## Naren

&#20803;&#65288;&#12370;&#12435;&#65289;&#12398;&#26411;&#12395;&#12399;&#22825;&#19979;&#22823;&#12356;&#12395;&#20081;&#12428;&#12390;&#12289;&#19968;&#26178;&#12399;&#32676;&#38596;&#21106;&#25312;&#12398;&#26178;&#20195;&#12434;&#29694;&#20986;&#12375;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#12358;&#12385;&#12391;&#26041;&#35895;&#23403;&#65288;&#12411;&#12358;&#12371;&#12367;&#12381;&#12435;&#65289;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12398;&#12399;&#27993;&#26481;&#65288;&#12379;&#12365;&#12392;&#12358;&#65289;&#12398;&#22320;&#26041;&#12434;&#21344;&#38936;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12290;&#24444;&#12399;&#27598;&#24180;&#27491;&#26376;&#21313;&#20116;&#26085;&#12363;&#12425;&#20116;&#26085;&#12398;&#12354;&#12356;&#12384;&#12399;&#12289;&#26126;&#24030;&#24220;&#12398;&#22478;&#20869;&#12395;&#20803;&#38660;&#65288;&#12370;&#12435;&#12375;&#12423;&#12358;&#65289;&#65288;&#38512;&#26278;&#27491;&#26376;&#21313;&#20116;&#26085;&#12398;&#22812;&#65289;&#29128;&#65288;&#12392;&#12358;&#65289;&#12434;&#12363;&#12369;&#12388;&#12425;&#12397;&#12390;&#12289;&#35576;&#20154;&#12395;&#35211;&#29289;&#12434;&#35377;&#12377;&#12371;&#12392;&#12395;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#23477;&#65288;&#12424;&#12356;&#65289;&#12424;&#12356;&#12398;&#36049;&#12431;&#12356;&#12399;&#12402;&#12392;&#36890;&#12426;&#12391;&#12394;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12288;&#20803;&#12398;&#33267;&#27491;&#65288;&#12375;&#12379;&#12356;&#65289;&#20108;&#21313;&#24180;&#12398;&#27491;&#26376;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#37806;&#26126;&#23994;&#65288;&#12385;&#12435;&#12417;&#12356;&#12426;&#12423;&#12358;&#65289;&#12398;&#19979;&#12395;&#20303;&#12435;&#12391;&#12356;&#12427;&#21932;&#29983;&#65288;&#12365;&#12423;&#12358;&#12379;&#12356;&#65289;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#30007;&#12399;&#12289;&#24180;&#12364;&#12414;&#12384;&#33509;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12373;&#12365;&#12372;&#12429;&#12381;&#12398;&#22971;&#12434;&#21930;&#65288;&#12358;&#12375;&#12394;&#65289;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#30007;&#12420;&#12418;&#12417;&#12398;&#24515;&#12373;&#12403;&#12375;&#12367;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#20803;&#38660;&#12398;&#22812;&#12395;&#12418;&#29128;&#31840;&#65288;&#12392;&#12358;&#12429;&#12358;&#65289;&#35211;&#29289;&#12395;&#20986;&#12427;&#27671;&#12418;&#12394;&#12367;&#12289;&#12431;&#12364;&#23478;&#12398;&#38272;&#65288;&#12363;&#12393;&#65289;&#12395;&#12383;&#12383;&#12378;&#12435;&#12391;&#12289;&#12416;&#12394;&#12375;&#12367;&#24448;&#26469;&#12398;&#20154;&#12403;&#12392;&#12434;&#35211;&#36865;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12400;&#12363;&#12426;&#12391;&#12354;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#21313;&#20116;&#26085;&#12398;&#22812;&#12418;&#19977;&#26356;&#65288;&#12373;&#12435;&#12371;&#12358;&#65289;&#65288;&#30495;&#22812;&#20013;&#12398;&#21313;&#20108;&#26178;&#12363;&#12425;&#20108;&#26178;&#38291;&#65289;&#12434;&#36942;&#12366;&#12390;&#12289;&#20154;&#24433;&#12418;&#12424;&#12358;&#12420;&#12367;&#31232;&#65288;&#12414;&#12428;&#65289;&#12395;&#12394;&#12387;&#12383;&#12371;&#12429;&#12289;&#39658;&#12434;&#20001;&#36650;&#12395;&#32080;&#12435;&#12384;&#21484;&#20351;&#12405;&#12358;&#12398;&#23567;&#22899;&#65288;&#12371;&#12362;&#12435;&#12394;&#65289;&#12364;&#21452;&#38957;&#12398;&#29281;&#20025;&#29128;&#65288;&#12412;&#12383;&#12435;&#12392;&#12358;&#65289;&#12434;&#12363;&#12363;&#12370;&#12390;&#12373;&#12365;&#12395;&#31435;&#12385;&#12289;&#12402;&#12392;&#12426;&#12398;&#22899;&#12434;&#26696;&#20869;&#12375;&#12390;&#26469;&#12383;&#12290;&#22899;&#12399;&#24180;&#12398;&#12371;&#12429;&#21313;&#19971;&#12289;&#20843;&#12391;&#32736;&#34966;&#65288;&#12377;&#12356;&#12375;&#12421;&#12358;&#65289;&#32005;&#35033;&#65288;&#12371;&#12358;&#12367;&#12435;&#65289;&#12398;&#34915;&#65288;&#12365;&#12396;&#65289;&#12434;&#30528;&#12390;&#12289;&#12356;&#12363;&#12395;&#12418;&#26580;&#23113;&#65288;&#12375;&#12394;&#12420;&#12363;&#65289;&#12394;&#23039;&#12391;&#12289;&#35199;&#12434;&#12373;&#12375;&#12390;&#24464;&#65288;&#12375;&#12378;&#65289;&#12363;&#12395;&#36942;&#12366;&#21435;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12288;&#21932;&#29983;&#12399;&#26376;&#12398;&#12402;&#12363;&#12426;&#12391;&#31418;&#65288;&#12358;&#12363;&#12364;&#65289;&#12358;&#12392;&#12289;&#22899;&#12399;&#12414;&#12371;&#12392;&#12395;&#22269;&#33394;&#65288;&#12371;&#12367;&#12375;&#12423;&#12367;&#65289;&#65288;&#22269;&#20869;&#38543;&#19968;&#12398;&#32654;&#20154;&#65289;&#12392;&#12418;&#12356;&#12358;&#12409;&#12365;&#32654;&#20154;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#31070;&#39746;&#39108;&#34153;&#65288;&#12375;&#12435;&#12371;&#12435;&#12402;&#12423;&#12358;&#12392;&#12358;&#65289;&#12289;&#12431;&#12428;&#12395;&#12418;&#12354;&#12425;&#12378;&#28014;&#12363;&#12428;&#20986;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#12354;&#12392;&#12434;&#36861;&#12387;&#12390;&#12422;&#12367;&#12392;&#12289;&#22899;&#12418;&#12420;&#12364;&#12390;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#35226;&#65288;&#12373;&#12392;&#65289;&#12387;&#12383;&#12425;&#12375;&#12367;&#12289;&#25391;&#12426;&#36820;&#12387;&#12390;&#12411;&#12411;&#12360;&#12435;&#12384;&#12290;
&#12300;&#21029;&#12395;&#12362;&#32004;&#26463;&#12434;&#12375;&#12383;&#12431;&#12369;&#12391;&#12418;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12395;&#12289;&#12371;&#12371;&#12391;&#12362;&#30446;&#12395;&#12363;&#12363;&#12427;&#12392;&#12399;&#12289;&#20309;&#12363;&#12398;&#12372;&#32257;&#12391;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12375;&#12423;&#12358;&#12397;&#12301;
&#12288;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#27231;&#65288;&#12375;&#12362;&#65289;&#12395;&#12289;&#21932;&#29983;&#12399;&#36208;&#12426;&#23492;&#12387;&#12390;&#19969;&#23527;&#12395;&#25964;&#31036;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12300;&#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12398;&#20303;&#23621;&#65288;&#12377;&#12414;&#12356;&#65289;&#12399;&#12377;&#12368;&#12381;&#12371;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290;&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#12362;&#31435;&#12385;&#23492;&#12426;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12414;&#12356;&#12363;&#12301;
&#12288;&#22899;&#12399;&#21029;&#12395;&#25298;&#65288;&#12371;&#12400;&#65289;&#12416;&#33394;&#12418;&#12394;&#12367;&#12289;&#23567;&#22899;&#12434;&#21628;&#12403;&#36820;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#21932;&#29983;&#12398;&#23478;&#65288;&#12358;&#12385;&#65289;&#12408;&#25147;&#12387;&#12390;&#26469;&#12383;&#12290;&#21021;&#23550;&#38754;&#12394;&#12364;&#12425;&#29978;&#65288;&#12399;&#12394;&#12399;&#65289;&#12384;&#12358;&#12385;&#12392;&#12369;&#12390;&#12289;&#22899;&#12399;&#33258;&#20998;&#12398;&#36523;&#12398;&#19978;&#12434;&#26126;&#12363;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12300;&#12431;&#12383;&#12367;&#12375;&#12398;&#22995;&#12399;&#31526;&#65288;&#12405;&#65289;&#12289;&#23383;&#65288;&#12354;&#12374;&#12394;&#65289;&#12399;&#40599;&#21375;&#65288;&#12428;&#12356;&#12369;&#12356;&#65289;&#12289;&#21517;&#12399;&#28113;&#33459;&#65288;&#12375;&#12421;&#12367;&#12411;&#12358;&#65289;&#12392;&#30003;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12363;&#12388;&#12390;&#22857;&#21270;&#65288;&#12411;&#12358;&#12363;&#65289;&#24030;&#12398;&#21028;&#65288;&#12399;&#12435;&#65289;&#65288;&#39640;&#23448;&#12364;&#20302;&#12356;&#23448;&#12434;&#20860;&#12397;&#12427;&#65289;&#12434;&#21220;&#12417;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#32773;&#12398;&#23064;&#12391;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12364;&#12289;&#29238;&#12399;&#20808;&#24180;&#12371;&#12398;&#19990;&#12434;&#21435;&#12426;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#23478;&#12418;&#27425;&#31532;&#12395;&#34928;&#12360;&#12289;&#12411;&#12363;&#12395;&#20804;&#24351;&#12418;&#12394;&#12367;&#12289;&#35242;&#25114;&#65288;&#12415;&#12424;&#12426;&#65289;&#12418;&#23569;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#37329;&#34030;&#65288;&#12365;&#12435;&#12428;&#12435;&#65289;&#12392;&#12383;&#12384;&#12405;&#12383;&#12426;&#12391;&#26376;&#28246;&#65288;&#12370;&#12387;&#12371;&#65289;&#12398;&#35199;&#12395;&#20206;&#20303;&#23621;&#12434;&#12356;&#12383;&#12375;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12301;
&#12288;&#20170;&#22812;&#12399;&#27850;&#12414;&#12387;&#12390;&#12422;&#12369;&#12392;&#21223;&#12417;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#22899;&#12434;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#12418;&#25298;&#12414;&#12394;&#12356;&#12391;&#12289;&#12388;&#12356;&#12395;&#12381;&#12398;&#19968;&#22812;&#12434;&#21932;&#29983;&#12398;&#23478;&#65288;&#12358;&#12385;&#65289;&#12395;&#26126;&#12363;&#12377;&#12371;&#12392;&#12395;&#12394;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#12381;&#12428;&#12425;&#12398;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12367;&#12431;&#12375;&#12367;&#35328;&#12358;&#12414;&#12391;&#12418;&#12394;&#12356;&#12289;&#12300;&#12399;&#12394;&#12399;&#12384;&#27475;&#24859;&#12434;&#26997;&#12416;&#12301;&#12392;&#26360;&#12356;&#12390;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#22812;&#12398;&#12354;&#12369;&#12427;&#12371;&#12429;&#12289;&#22899;&#12399;&#12356;&#12387;&#12383;&#12435;&#21029;&#12428;&#12390;&#31435;&#12385;&#21435;&#12387;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#26085;&#12364;&#26286;&#12428;&#12427;&#12392;&#20877;&#12403;&#26469;&#12383;&#12290;&#37329;&#34030;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#23567;&#22899;&#12364;&#12356;&#12388;&#12418;&#29281;&#20025;&#29128;&#12434;&#12363;&#12363;&#12370;&#12390;&#26696;&#20869;&#12375;&#12390;&#26469;&#12427;&#12398;&#12391;&#12354;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12371;&#12358;&#12356;&#12358;&#12371;&#12392;&#12364;&#21322;&#26376;&#12411;&#12393;&#12418;&#32154;&#12367;&#12358;&#12385;&#12395;&#12289;&#21932;&#29983;&#12398;&#12392;&#12394;&#12426;&#12395;&#20303;&#12416;&#32769;&#32705;&#65288;&#12429;&#12358;&#12362;&#12358;&#65289;&#12364;&#23569;&#12375;&#12367;&#30097;&#12356;&#12434;&#36215;&#12371;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#22721;&#12395;&#23567;&#12373;&#12356;&#31348;&#12434;&#12354;&#12369;&#12390;&#12381;&#12387;&#12392;&#35223;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#32005;&#65288;&#12409;&#12395;&#65289;&#12420;&#30333;&#31881;&#65288;&#12362;&#12375;&#12429;&#12356;&#65289;&#12434;&#22615;&#12387;&#12383;&#19968;&#12388;&#12398;&#39608;&#39592;&#12364;&#21932;&#29983;&#12392;&#20006;&#12435;&#12391;&#12289;&#12392;&#12418;&#12375;&#12403;&#12398;&#19979;&#12395;&#30566;&#65288;&#12416;&#12388;&#65289;&#12414;&#12376;&#12381;&#12358;&#12395;&#12373;&#12373;&#12420;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12290;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#35211;&#12390;&#22823;&#12356;&#12395;&#39514;&#12356;&#12390;&#12289;&#32769;&#32705;&#12399;&#32716;&#26397;&#12377;&#12368;&#12395;&#21932;&#29983;&#12434;&#35438;&#35696;&#12377;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#26368;&#21021;&#12399;&#22533;&#12367;&#31192;&#12375;&#12390;&#35328;&#12431;&#12394;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#32769;&#32705;&#12395;&#22151;&#65288;&#12362;&#12393;&#65289;&#12373;&#12428;&#12390;&#12373;&#12377;&#12364;&#12395;&#34180;&#27671;&#21619;&#24746;&#12367;&#12394;&#12387;&#12383;&#12392;&#35211;&#12360;&#12390;&#12289;&#24444;&#12399;&#12356;&#12387;&#12373;&#12356;&#12398;&#31192;&#23494;&#12434;&#27531;&#12425;&#12378;&#30333;&#29366;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
&#12300;&#12381;&#12428;&#12391;&#12399;&#24565;&#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#12395;&#35519;&#12409;&#12390;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;&#12301;&#12392;&#12289;&#32769;&#32705;&#12399;&#27880;&#24847;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12300;&#12354;&#12398;&#22899;&#12383;&#12385;&#12364;&#26376;&#28246;&#12398;&#35199;&#12395;&#20303;&#12435;&#12391;&#12356;&#12427;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12394;&#12425;&#12400;&#12289;&#12381;&#12371;&#12408;&#34892;&#12387;&#12390;&#12415;&#12428;&#12400;&#27491;&#20307;&#12364;&#12431;&#12363;&#12427;&#12384;&#12429;&#12358;&#12301;
&#12288;&#12394;&#12427;&#12411;&#12393;&#12381;&#12358;&#12384;&#12392;&#24605;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#21932;&#29983;&#12399;&#26089;&#36895;&#12395;&#26376;&#28246;&#12398;&#35199;&#12408;&#12383;&#12378;&#12397;&#12390;&#34892;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#38263;&#12356;&#22564;&#65288;&#12393;&#12390;&#65289;&#12398;&#19978;&#12289;&#39640;&#12356;&#27211;&#12398;&#12354;&#12383;&#12426;&#12434;&#38536;&#65288;&#12367;&#12414;&#65289;&#12394;&#12367;&#25506;&#12375;&#27497;&#12356;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12425;&#12375;&#12356;&#20303;&#12415;&#23478;&#12418;&#35211;&#24403;&#12383;&#12425;&#12394;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#22303;&#22320;&#12398;&#32773;&#12395;&#12418;&#35338;&#65288;&#12365;&#65289;&#12365;&#12289;&#24448;&#26469;&#12398;&#20154;&#12395;&#12418;&#23563;&#65288;&#12383;&#12378;&#65289;&#12397;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#35504;&#12418;&#30693;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12398;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#12381;&#12398;&#12358;&#12385;&#12395;&#26085;&#12418;&#26286;&#12428;&#12363;&#12363;&#12387;&#12390;&#26469;&#12383;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12381;&#12371;&#12395;&#12354;&#12427;&#28246;&#24515;&#23546;&#65288;&#12371;&#12375;&#12435;&#12376;&#65289;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#21476;&#23546;&#12395;&#12399;&#12356;&#12387;&#12390;&#12375;&#12400;&#12425;&#12367;&#20241;&#12416;&#12371;&#12392;&#12395;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#26481;&#12398;&#24266;&#19979;&#12434;&#12354;&#12427;&#12365;&#12289;&#12373;&#12425;&#12395;&#35199;&#12398;&#24266;&#19979;&#12434;&#12373;&#12414;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#35199;&#24266;&#12398;&#12399;&#12378;&#12428;&#12395;&#34180;&#26263;&#12356;&#23460;&#65288;&#12408;&#12420;&#65289;&#12364;&#12354;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#12381;&#12371;&#12395;&#19968;&#12388;&#12398;&#26053;&#26874;&#65288;&#12426;&#12423;&#12363;&#12435;&#65289;&#12364;&#32622;&#12356;&#12390;&#12354;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#26053;&#26874;&#12392;&#12356;&#12358;&#12398;&#12399;&#12289;&#26053;&#12373;&#12365;&#12391;&#27515;&#12435;&#12384;&#20154;&#12434;&#26874;&#12395;&#34101;&#65288;&#12362;&#12373;&#65289;&#12417;&#12383;&#12414;&#12414;&#12391;&#12289;&#12393;&#12371;&#12363;&#12398;&#23546;&#20013;&#65288;&#12376;&#12385;&#12421;&#12358;&#65289;&#12395;&#12354;&#12378;&#12369;&#12390;&#12362;&#12356;&#12390;&#12289;&#12354;&#12427;&#26178;&#26399;&#12434;&#24453;&#12387;&#12390;&#25925;&#37111;&#12408;&#25345;&#12385;&#24112;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#21021;&#12417;&#12390;&#33900;&#12434;&#21942;&#12416;&#12398;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12290;&#12375;&#12383;&#12364;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#26053;&#26874;&#12395;&#12388;&#12356;&#12390;&#21476;&#26469;&#12356;&#12429;&#12356;&#12429;&#12398;&#24618;&#35527;&#12364;&#20253;&#12360;&#12425;&#12428;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12290;
&#12288;&#21932;&#29983;&#12399;&#20309;&#12372;&#12371;&#12429;&#12394;&#12367;&#12381;&#12398;&#26053;&#26874;&#12434;&#12415;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#19978;&#12395;&#30333;&#12356;&#32025;&#12364;&#36028;&#12387;&#12390;&#12354;&#12387;&#12390;&#12300;&#25925;&#65288;&#12418;&#12392;&#12398;&#65289;&#22857;&#21270;&#24030;&#21028;&#31526;&#22899;&#12289;&#40599;&#21375;&#20043;&#26601;&#65288;&#12402;&#12388;&#12366;&#65289;&#12301;&#12392;&#12375;&#12427;&#12375;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#26601;&#12398;&#21069;&#12395;&#12399;&#35211;&#12362;&#12412;&#12360;&#12398;&#12354;&#12427;&#21452;&#38957;&#12398;&#29281;&#20025;&#29128;&#12434;&#12363;&#12369;&#12289;&#12414;&#12383;&#12381;&#12398;&#29128;&#19979;&#12395;&#12399;&#20154;&#24418;&#12398;&#20365;&#22899;&#65288;&#12371;&#12375;&#12418;&#12392;&#65289;&#12364;&#31435;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12390;&#12289;&#20154;&#24418;&#12398;&#32972;&#20013;&#12395;&#12399;&#37329;&#34030;&#12398;&#20108;&#23383;&#12364;&#26360;&#12356;&#12390;&#12354;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#35211;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#24444;&#12399;&#12395;&#12431;&#12363;&#12395;&#12382;&#12387;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12354;&#12431;&#12390;&#12390;&#12381;&#12371;&#12434;&#36867;&#12370;&#20986;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#12354;&#12392;&#12434;&#12418;&#35211;&#12378;&#12395;&#25105;&#12364;&#23478;&#12408;&#24112;&#12387;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#20170;&#22812;&#12418;&#12414;&#12383;&#26469;&#12427;&#12363;&#12392;&#24605;&#12358;&#12392;&#12289;&#12392;&#12390;&#12418;&#33853;&#12385;&#12388;&#12356;&#12390;&#12399;&#12356;&#12425;&#12428;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#12391;&#12289;&#12381;&#12398;&#22812;&#12399;&#12392;&#12394;&#12426;&#12398;&#32769;&#32705;&#12398;&#23478;&#12408;&#27850;&#12417;&#12390;&#12418;&#12425;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#39019;&#65288;&#12405;&#12427;&#65289;&#12360;&#12394;&#12364;&#12425;&#12395;&#19968;&#22812;&#12434;&#12354;&#12363;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;


----------



## Blexican

auiosdhgbioasdhngoiasdhvgioashjfgias;dghiasdgasdj;ghasdikgjasd;l


----------



## Naren

Got frustrated and just banged on your keyboard, Blexican?


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Naren

lollypops.


----------



## D-EJ915

lollipops


----------



## D-EJ915

lolipops


----------



## Blexican

lollipoops.


----------



## Naren

Dude, don't you  me! You're the one making up weird goofy nonsense.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolipops


----------



## Naren

gollypops!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

jollypops!


----------



## Naren

mollypops


----------



## D-EJ915

follypops


----------



## Naren

Pollypops


----------



## D-EJ915

rollypops


----------



## Naren

Mollifolious-Pops on the four plains of Jupiter as the darkness fell on the land from the ancient and forbidden spires of the demonic ones who came from the land of which no one spoke.


----------



## D-EJ915

www.myspace.com/augustburnsred


----------



## Naren

How is life in Virginia Beach?


----------



## Alpo

Good morning


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## Naren

GOOD AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

I'll do it this afternoon!


----------



## Naren

It's already 4pm, dude!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I forgot the wall wart for my notebook today.


----------



## g3rmanium

That means I will not be able to post a lot of useful stuff to this thread until the power runs dry.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

ALPO!!!!


----------



## Alpo

WAHT!!!!


----------



## Naren

Women After Hot Teachers?


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

Zack Owns My Guns?


----------



## Alpo

NOGTIRYTESDENBOTZIG!!!!!


----------



## Naren

YDKWIKYEFLNBYGTCTCA??!?!?!?!


----------



## Desecrated

lsdjlajdklasjdlajk


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Eh, I found someone with a wall-wart so I can continue posting!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

Posting like


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

OH CARP!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Good Mooooooooooooooorrrrnnning everyone!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Good Mooooooooooooooorrrrnnning everyone!



E?


----------



## Alpo

OMGZOMGBBQKTHXBYE


----------



## Zepp88

E! E!


----------



## Alpo

J...


----------



## Zepp88

You're trying to be different!!




You shall be thwarted!


----------



## Alpo

Z...


----------



## Zepp88

Demon


Demon of the Fall


----------



## Alpo

llaF eht fo nomeD


----------



## Makelele

Run away, run away, run away.


----------



## Zepp88

So free so free like never before!




Nox Mortis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E! E!



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Z...



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Why aren't we at 16500 postings yet?


----------



## g3rmanium

Guys?


----------



## g3rmanium

Come on!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

...like floating.....


----------



## Alpo

Ohz hellz yeahz.


----------



## Zepp88

....there will be, no answer, no more........


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

......thats why i need the light!.....


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



Yes, yes, you better display metal for Nox Mortis!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## nitelightboy

Wow.....still a long way to go.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Yyyyyeeeeppppeeeeerrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Zepp88

NARF


----------



## Alpo

OMGLOLKTHXBYE


----------



## Zepp88

gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh is it 4:30 yet??














NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Slow day at work.


----------



## yevetz

16447


----------



## Zepp88

Vova! Hi!


----------



## D-EJ915

goop


----------



## Zepp88

spooge


----------



## Alpo

Splooge


----------



## Zepp88

In the garden of grey, we can disappear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gorge!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

If I were to headbang like the rest of you my metal mane would destroy your souls and cause your minds to implode.


----------



## D-EJ915

grippy


----------



## Zepp88

trippy?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> trippy?



flippy?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

drippy!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> drippy!



Clippy!


----------



## Zepp88

Aha! Slippy!


----------



## g3rmanium

Slipperman?


----------



## Zepp88

Schneemann!


----------



## D-EJ915

goto!


----------



## g3rmanium

Scheißmann?


----------



## Zepp88

Misthaufen?


----------



## D-EJ915

sah...


----------



## g3rmanium

In die Fresse?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> sah...



mol?


----------



## g3rmanium

Faqh.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> In die Fresse?



Ja 

Es schmeckt wie Scheisse.......geiler Scheisse...


----------



## D-EJ915

schmecken


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> schmecken



Katze-frau zum fressen gern?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja
> 
> Es schmeckt wie Scheisse.......geiler Scheisse...



Ja, Scheiße(n) muß sein.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> schmecken



schmeckt.

N00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Wow.....still a long way to go.



Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich könnte mal wieder ein bißchen auf Deutsch schreiben.


----------



## g3rmanium

So wie jetzt.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## g3rmanium

Und später noch ein bißchen Soldat spielen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und n00bs pwnen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und aufhören, gra0, granull und grao zu spammen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> schmeckt.
> 
> N00b.



 I gots 3 years of German bizzatch!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich glaube, daß es nichts bringt, hier zu spammen, so, wie hier verlinkt wird.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I gots 3 years of German bizzatch!



D-EJ915 steckst du locker in die Tasche.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> So wie jetzt.



Wir.....wir...ficken schoene Dame?



Und, nicht Soldat, du solst Call of Duty spielen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und, nicht Soldat, du solst Call of Duty spielen.



Ich mag keine 3D-Ballerspiele mehr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich glaube, ich poste nur noch Deutsch in diesem Thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## Zepp88

Ballerspiele??


Es wird besser als Soldat, vieleicht ganz besser


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad ein bißchen C+C Music Factory.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich glaube, ich poste nur noch Deutsch in diesem Thread.





Ich trinke gern.......Porter!
Es gibts kein Porter in Amerika


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ballerspiele??
> 
> 
> Es wird besser als Soldat, vieleicht ganz besser



2D hat einen gewissen Charme.


----------



## D-EJ915

grosse


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich trinke gern.......Porter!
> Es gibts kein Porter in Amerika



Paulaner brauen ungefähr einen Kilometer von hier.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> grosse



Pr0n?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Paulaner brauen ungefähr einen Kilometer von hier.



Schmeckts! Also die Koestrizer (sp??)



g3rmanium said:


> Pr0n?



Dicker Frauen


----------



## Desecrated

spricht jeder Deutsches heutzutage?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> 2D hat einen gewissen Charme.



 Ja, das ist...ok....oder nicht wie Wirklichkeit



Desecrated said:


> spricht jeder Deutsches heutzutage?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schmeckts! Also die Koestrizer (sp??)



Köstritzer hab ich noch nie probiert.

Viele von den lokalen Dunkeln sind auch ganz ok. Letztens hab ich ein Augustiner Dunkel getrunken, das war auch gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> spricht jeder Deutsches heutzutage?



Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, das ist...ok....oder nicht wie Wirklichkeit



Na und?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Köstritzer hab ich noch nie probiert.
> 
> Viele von den lokalen Dunkeln sind auch ganz ok. Letztens hab ich ein Augustiner Dunkel getrunken, das war auch gut.



Die Köstritzer is super! Ich mag auch jede Dunkel



g3rmanium said:


> Na und?



Nicht wie Spaß


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Die Köstritzer is super! Ich mag auch jede Dunkel



Jo naja, Weißbier ist besser ;-)



Zepp88 said:


> Nicht wie Spaß



Nicht ganz. Schon probiert?


----------



## D-EJ915

galactica!


----------



## yevetz

16511

And good night


----------



## D-EJ915

goooha^pa!


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Harro



Hallo Aleksi, alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

Da bin ich wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Die Entwicklung dieses Threads ist ein bißchen stagniert.


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

hailz.


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

nulll.


----------



## g3rmanium

hihi.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Aleksi, alles klar?



Fo shizzle, mein führer!


----------



## g3rmanium

halloö.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Fo shizzle, mein führer!



du wirkst etwas eindimensional.


----------



## Desecrated

ja


----------



## Alpo

I beg your pardon!


----------



## g3rmanium

pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I beg your pardon!



I sagte: Du wirkst etwas eindimensional. N00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich leg mich mal noch etwas hin.


----------



## Alpo

I leg my ass too, you know.


----------



## yevetz

16532 

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Jawohl, mon genéral.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Naren

Mornin', guvnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Da bin ich wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I leg my ass too, you know.



Ach echt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Jawohl, mon genéral.



Alpo =


----------



## g3rmanium

So, jetzt hab ich erst mal Slurp! ein bißchen ruhiggestellt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jedenfalls hoffe ich das.


----------



## g3rmanium

Der ist mir in letzter Zeit ein bißchen auf die Nerven gegangen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vier Prozent aller Requests fast.


----------



## g3rmanium

Das war mir ein bißchen zu viel für die Menge der Referals von Yahoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mal schauen, ob's was bringt


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann, noch nicht mal 17000 replies.


----------



## g3rmanium

Enttäuschend.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Muh.


----------



## Desecrated

ist es gut gehend?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, Eric ist online.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ist es gut gehend?



Jo, geht schon, danke. Und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann, hier ist auch total tote Hose.


----------



## g3rmanium

Enttäuschend.


----------



## g3rmanium

blah


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah


----------



## Desecrated

hanf


----------



## D-EJ915

yessss


----------



## Kotex

My hands are bananas.


----------



## Alpo

They sure is.


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

kiwis


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

kiwi!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

just drank a glass of juicy juice <3


----------



## Alpo

WAHT KIND OF JUICE


----------



## Desecrated

I dont have any juice.


----------



## D-EJ915

cherry


----------



## Alpo

I want cherry pie. GIVE ME CHERRY PIE!!!1!!


----------



## D-EJ915

fruit = good


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mmm tasty


----------



## Alpo

OMG ANIME!!!11!!1


----------



## Desecrated

I´m running out of anime soon.


----------



## D-EJ915

gonna mow the lawn soon


----------



## Alpo

HAV FUN OMG LOLOLOLOLO!!!!111!!11!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG NOoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Alpo

HAUS UR LOLI COMPLEKS COMING ALONG?++??!11?!??! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHT!!!11!!11! MEEEEEEOOOOWWWWWWWW!!1!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.


----------



## Alpo

ICH BIN EIN LIEBE DICH!!1!!11LOLOLOLO!!!LOL!111!!LOL!11!!! :madam:mad.MA:dm


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich berechne ein paar Panoramas neu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> ICH BIN EIN LIEBE DICH!!1!!11LOLOLOLO!!!LOL!111!!LOL!11!!! :madam:mad.MA:dm



Du wirkst verstört, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dröhn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Da hat jemand genau die richtige Frequenz erwischt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jeder mag Bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab mir grad einen Kakao gemacht.


----------



## yevetz

16594


----------



## g3rmanium

I has a flavor.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 16594


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah?


----------



## Alpo

I go sleep now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I go sleep now.



Schlaf gut, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad BreaksFM.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass! BASS! *BASS!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Furz.


----------



## Buzz762

To avoid making a pointless thread, I'll do it here;

I'm incredibly happy right now as I just got accepted into the paramedic program at my school (the school I go to is pretty medical oriented, so there's a waiting list and the spots in the course rotation only go to the most qualified people). I'm happy about this because it is a step towards what I ultimately want to do, and my plan seems to be in motion now. Just another 8 years to go >.<


----------



## Seedawakener

I appearantly have Borrelia! YAHOO!


----------



## Desecrated

Buzz762 said:


> To avoid making a pointless thread, I'll do it here;
> 
> I'm incredibly happy right now as I just got accepted into the paramedic program at my school (the school I go to is pretty medical oriented, so there's a waiting list and the spots in the course rotation only go to the most qualified people). I'm happy about this because it is a step towards what I ultimately want to do, and my plan seems to be in motion now. Just another 8 years to go >.<



good luck,.


----------



## Buzz762

Desecrated said:


> good luck,.



Ah, how I look forward to it being a good day when I manage not to kill someone


----------



## D-EJ915

BDM!!


----------



## swedenuck

OMFGVOODOO BUTT SECKS!


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Alpo

OMG! HAI GUIS!!!!! WATZ UP!!!11!!


----------



## D-EJ915

going to bed


----------



## Alpo

OMG NO I HAV NO1 TO TALK T0!!!11!!!!1:8.8.(.(.(88::..


----------



## Sebastian

That sucks..


----------



## Alpo

OMG LYKE I GOT TO THE FINAL BOSS IN GOD OF WAR ON TEH HARDEST DIFFIKULTY AND OMG ITS HARD!!!1!!11!"!11!211§§213


----------



## D-EJ915

BUMP!


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI ANIME JAZZYJEFF!!!


----------



## Desecrated

OMG GOOD MORNING


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

OMG NAREN HAS NEW GUITAR!!11!!!1!!!!!!!11


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp!


----------



## Alpo

OMG GLOROP


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp...


----------



## Desecrated

prolg


----------



## D-EJ915

pork


----------



## Desecrated

orchpot


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## Naren

8 posts in the last 11 hours... how pathetic...


----------



## D-EJ915

I was gone you dumbass


----------



## Naren

You're the dumbass, dumbass.

Yeah, you heard me. I said you're a dumbass, ya dumbass.

How does it feel to be a dumbass?


----------



## D-EJ915

motherfucking dumb cunt! get with the program!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> 8 posts in the last 11 hours... how pathetic...



Hey, arseface! You have the face of an arse! I was watching a fucking movie, and then sleeping.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrow goodnight


----------



## Alpo

OMG GOODNITE ANIMEJEFF!!!1!!


----------



## Blexican

Blex in da house!


----------



## Alpo

Yo, Blex! What up homie?


----------



## Blexican

Ah same old shit, G!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Good evenin'.


----------



## Michael

What up peepz!


----------



## Naren

I never liked peeps. My brother loves them, though. I've just never understood the appeal.


----------



## Michael

I can't believe I just greeted a marshmallow candy treat with gangster slang. It's just, like, wrong...


----------



## Blexican

Peeps be is the bombz, yo son! Especially when you put 'em in the microwave for 7 seconds.


----------



## Naren

Michael said:


> I can't believe I just greeted a marshmallow candy treat with gangster slang. It's just, like, wrong...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> 8 posts in the last 11 hours... how pathetic...



Why don't you post some "E"-style replies to compensate, Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich bin auch mal wieder da.


----------



## Alpo

Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich defragmentiere gerade meine Platten und laß noch einen Virescan laufen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Shut yo' mouth!



Hallo Aleksi! Na, alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

ich hab noch tolle Bilder von meiner Wanderung gestern.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moment.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Stans bei Schwaz -> Lamsenjochhütte -> Engtal


----------



## g3rmanium

Tolle Tour, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ehrlich!


----------



## g3rmanium

Der Karwendel ist auch toll.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ich defragmentiere gerade meine Platten und laß noch einen Virescan laufen.



Shut yo' mouth!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Shut yo' mouth!



Eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah.


----------



## Naren

You heard me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You heard me.



Ja, aber nur sehr diffus und undeutlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFGWTFBBQ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bist du da?


----------



## Naren

Vja on terr ontu von set?!??!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Vja on terr ontu von set?!??!



Si si jejejeje.


----------



## g3rmanium

Proxy'd.


----------



## Naren

Akht orgn von terkht ahn heim?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Akht orgn von terkht ahn heim?!?



Jo na klar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hätte übrigens bock auf *POMMES*, aber ich hab noch Tacos zuhause.


----------



## g3rmanium

Auf was hättet ihr so Lust zu Essen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pizza vielleicht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Auch Pommes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder PASTA?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pastuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pizzuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pommesuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lameuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Retarduh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wir sind bald bei 16700? ;-)


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

16700!


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi. Na?


----------



## Alpo

Stay away from me, you pervert!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings! Gruß! and Yo!


----------



## Alpo

Harro, Zepp88.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

if you hide you'll fail to see, the grand Devilry


----------



## Espaul

Well this is sure gonna take some time...

How many user are on ss.org?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Stay away from me, you pervert!!!



Aber warum denn?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings! Gruß! and Yo!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann!


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## D-EJ915

boo!


----------



## Naren

Hahahahahahahahhahahahaha.

I just scared Jeff out of his mind!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

did you?


----------



## Alpo

OMG LOL U SURE DID1!!1!!!


----------



## Zepp88

BOO!!!!!!!!![email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EXCLAMATIONPOINT!!!!!!!!1!11!!!!!!!1!!!!!1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

LOL!!1!


----------



## Desecrated

oll


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> did you?



You... you don't remember...?


----------



## D-EJ915

deeeFIILLLE!!


----------



## Zepp88

Pedophile??


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



Katatonia?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## D-EJ915

pedo 


wait...what?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Besorgt, Aleksi?


----------



## Zepp88

Besoffen , Johann?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## twooos

Ball cock wank pedography bleeding pussy 6 year old child in bath [email protected] chav bled ezi Jerkin the Turkey

monkey

EZAY.


----------



## Zepp88

twooos said:


> Ball cock wank pedography bleeding pussy 6 year old child in bath [email protected] chav bled ezi Jerkin the Turkey
> 
> monkey
> 
> EZAY.



uhh.......

Average title of a porn file on Kazaa or Limewire?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## twooos

yeah man lol


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> pedo
> 
> 
> wait...what?



Und sonst?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

meow.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Besoffen , Johann?



Dicke Eier, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dicke Eier, Mike?



 Ich habe dass nicht gehort. Das ist neu fuer mich. 

Selbst als Besoffen?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Nudeln!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe dass nicht gehort. Das ist neu fuer mich.
> 
> Selbst als Besoffen?



Eier.

Nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nudeln!!!!



Beste wo gibt!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Eier.
> 
> Nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.



achh.......ja..ja, ich weiß uber "Eier" .....Scheiß linke.....

aber ich habe uber "Dicke Eier" ist veileicht "slang" gewundert....





Scheiß linke........


----------



## Desecrated

slinky dinky shceibelibabbeli


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> achh.......ja..ja, ich weiß uber "Eier" .....Scheiß linke.....
> 
> aber ich habe uber "Dicke Eier" ist veileicht "slang" gewundert....



Ne, dicke Eier ist schon Slang.



Zepp88 said:


> Scheiß linke........



Dein linkes Ei?


----------



## twooos

BLABEDY BLAH FUCK


----------



## Zepp88

Nein, mein recht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nein, mein recht.



Also dein rechtes Ei ist ganz dick?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Also dein rechtes Ei ist ganz dick?



 

Es ist kleiner!




Witz....nur ein witz...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist kleiner!



Kleiner als dein linkes Ei?

 





 



Zepp88 said:


> Witz....nur ein witz...



Ahso.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Zepp88

So, ich habe ein gutes Amerikanisches Bier gefinden. Coors, es ist ok, gut fur den Partys. Leicht zum trinken, noch nicht wie gut als die Deutsches Bier.

Ich habe an Samstag viel Coors getrunken 



Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?



ahso


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## Zepp88

Zwiebeln!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> So, ich habe ein gutes Amerikanisches Bier gefinden. Coors, es ist ok, gut fur den Partys. Leicht zum trinken, noch nicht wie gut als die Deutsches Bier.
> 
> Ich habe an Samstag viel Coors getrunken



Ich trinke nicht wirklich viel Bier. Ich war nicht mal auf dem letzten Oktoberfest. 

Was mir ganz gut schmeckt ist Franziskaner Weißbier.



Zepp88 said:


> ahso



Genau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln!!!



Dicke Eier!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich trinke nicht wirklich viel Bier. Ich war nicht mal auf dem letzten Oktoberfest.
> 
> Was mir ganz gut schmeckt ist Franziskaner Weißbier.



Ja die Franziskaner ist auch mir gut. 

Es ist lustig, viel Amerikaner glaub allen die Deutschen sind veil Bier trinken.....FALSCH.

Ich habe zum Munchen gewesen, aber nicht zum Oktoberfest .



g3rmanium said:


> Dicke Eier!



Dicke Frau!


----------



## Desecrated

Ja die Franziskaner ist auch mir gut. = frankenstein in mine but


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja die Franziskaner ist auch mir gut.
> 
> Es ist lustig, viel Amerikaner glaub allen die Deutschen sind veil Bier trinken.....FALSCH.



Ich müßte mal nachschauen, wer in Europa am Meisten Bier trinkt, aber es waren nicht die Deutschen. Die Polen vielleicht?

Mom.



> Am 16. Januar 2006 veröffentlichte der Verband der europäischen Brauereien The Brewers of Europe folgende im Bier-Report der Tageszeitung Die Welt abgedruckte Statistik über den europäischen Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch in Litern:
> 1. Tschechien 160,0
> 2. Deutschland 115,8
> 3. Österreich 108,6
> 4. Irland 108,0
> 5. Großbritannien 100,8
> 6. Belgien 93,0
> 7. Finnland 84,0
> 8. Niederlande 77,9
> 9. Polen 75,0
> 10. Portugal 61,7
> 11. Schweiz 57.3
> 12. Norwegen 55,0
> 13. Schweden 51,5
> 14. Frankreich 33,4
> 15. Dänemark 30,1


(Bier - Wikipedia)

Immerhin auf Platz zwei! 



Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe zum Munchen gewesen, aber nicht zum Oktoberfest .



Sondern?



Zepp88 said:


> Dicke Frau!



Bäh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just trimmed my pubes


----------



## D-EJ915

aka cut the grass/mowed the lawn


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

Ach ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Schaffen wir 16800 diese Nacht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ehrlich?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann, ich krieg einfach keine Panorams konsistent gut hin.


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Klappen Panoramas bei euch besser?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hrmmm



Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

G'ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich sollte ins Bett gehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Na dann bin ich mal weg.


----------



## g3rmanium

N8.


----------



## Seedawakener

Jag e trött aså.... Ska nog sova snart!


----------



## RgAscendant

Ich habe ein Pony.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Na dann bin ich mal weg.



Ja, ein bluggen steigen haben meister. achten unst? Ja....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Demons, dude. Big scary demons.

[action=Naren]keeps wandering away from his translations...[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Naren

I'm about 75% done with my current translation, but I just keep wandering back to ss.org.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, git'r done


----------



## Naren

I'm gettin' there...


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgasm


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I'm gettin' there...



Just use Babelfish. You'll never have to translate again. 


...because, you know, you wouldn't have a job anymore.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Just use Babelfish. You'll never have to translate again.
> 
> 
> ...because, you know, you wouldn't have a job anymore.



Yeah, I just took your advice and this sentence that I had read through so easily in Japanese became an incomprehensible mess of random words mixed together than probably couldn't be called a "sentence." I doubt the US's most advanced code breakers could understand what that jumble of nonsense was trying to say.

All from a very simple and basic Japanese sentence.


----------



## Alpo

TAHTS TEH SPERIT!!!


----------



## Naren

Maybe


----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHT IF U WUD TRANSLAET EVRITHING TO 1337SP33K???++??+!!1+1+?+1?!039577390

OMGOMGOMGOMGLOLOLOLOMOMGOMGOMGOMGLOLOLOLO""2!11#"2!"¤!"!"1½§§§


----------



## Naren

There was an internet site that did that. It would take any website in normal English and convert it into leetspeak (which that site referred to as "hacker"). It was pretty hilarious. I used it on cnn's world news site and some really serious business website.


----------



## g3rmanium

RgAscendant said:


> Ich habe ein Pony.



Ehrlich?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja, ein bluggen steigen haben meister. achten unst? Ja....



Hallo Herr Markov.


----------



## Alpo

JABBA TEH HUTT INDEED""22!!1!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Herr Markov.



Ja, du ast mein eiffenwaffelmeinenhabber. ja? ein bagelwaffel snifflestrodden peanutsbutteren greiberwaltz?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja, du ast mein eiffenwaffelmeinenhabber. ja? ein bagelwaffel snifflestrodden peanutsbutteren greiberwaltz?



Nicht schlecht, Eric, nicht schlecht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja, du ast mein eiffenwaffelmeinenhabber. ja? ein bagelwaffel snifflestrodden peanutsbutteren greiberwaltz?



Da frage ich mich allerdings, ob du das konkretisieren kannst.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Da frage ich mich allerdings, ob du das konkretisieren kannst.



Miffenbafflewaffloofer von orgerstrauser aufenbowzer den raffle gust en gut streichenheimler.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Miffenbafflewaffloofer von orgerstrauser aufenbowzer den raffle gust en gut streichenheimler.



Sischa, sischa.


----------



## Alpo

Matula ist gruben-shclaben!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Matula ist gruben-shclaben!!



Matula?


----------



## Alpo

WAHTS WRONG WIHT MATULA?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WAHTS WRONG WIHT MATULA?



Meinst du diesen Matula?


----------



## Alpo

Ja! Das ist das boot Matula!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ja! Das ist das boot Matula!!!



Und was ist an dem schlimm?


----------



## yevetz

16817

I don't understand why mods always fuck'd me up when I post on my language?


----------



## g3rmanium

Was meinst du genau?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh, wieder keine Sau online, wie pathetisch.


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> 16817
> 
> I don't understand why mods always fuck'd me up when I post on my language?



Because this is an English forum. Not a Ukrainian forum or a French forum or an Italian forum.

If you'll notice, most of the "other languages" me and Alpo are making are nonsense. Not actually any real language. I was just saying "peanut butter," "waffles," and a bunch of other random English words made to look pseudo-German.

And, anyway, this is the 100K reply thread. No one really reads this thread anyway. If you went into other threads and just posted the number of your post in that thread, your post would get deleted and you might get a warning. But not here.



g3rmanium said:


> Oh, wieder keine Sau online, wie pathetisch.



Tu eres una idiota.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Because this is an English forum. Not a Ukrainian forum or a French forum or an Italian forum.
> 
> If you'll notice, most of the "other languages" me and Alpo are making are nonsense. Not actually any real language. I was just saying "peanut butter," "waffles," and a bunch of other random English words made to look pseudo-German.
> 
> And, anyway, this is the 100K reply thread. No one really reads this thread anyway. If you went into other threads and just posted the number of your post in that thread, your post would get deleted and you might get a warning. But not here.



E?



Naren said:


> Tu eres una idiota.



Ach so, ja. Richtig.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ui.


----------



## Naren

&#26132;&#12293;&#12354;&#12427;&#39764;&#29289;&#12364;&#23621;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12381;&#12398;&#39764;&#29289;&#12399;&#31169;&#12398;&#21451;&#36948;&#12398;&#12472;&#12455;&#12501;&#12522;&#12540;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#27531;&#24565;&#12394;&#12364;&#12425;&#12472;&#12455;&#12501;&#12522;&#12540;&#12399;&#26263;&#40658;&#12398;&#29579;&#12398;&#12460;&#12496;&#12523;&#12540;&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12395;&#12424;&#12387;&#12390;&#27578;&#12373;&#12428;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;

&#32066;


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ui?


----------



## Naren

Hallo, Johann.


----------



## Alpo

Taidanpa lähteä kävelylle. Voisin kuunnella samalla musiikkia. Nähdään myöhemmin, rakkaat ystävät.


----------



## g3rmanium

NULL.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Taidanpa lähteä kävelylle. Voisin kuunnella samalla musiikkia. Nähdään myöhemmin, rakkaat ystävät.



Siehst du? War das jetzt schwer?


----------



## Seedawakener

så alla bara snackar varsitt språk här alltså?


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> så alla bara snackar varsitt språk här alltså?



Ja.


----------



## SevenDeadly

And then the door
locked it's hinges


----------



## g3rmanium

<brrrr />


----------



## g3rmanium

Föhn.


----------



## Zepp88

Looks like I need to learn Swedish as well...damnit....


----------



## g3rmanium

Schwedisch ist überbewertet.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Schwedisch ist überbewertet.



 aber ich mag viele Bands aus Schweden, und ich will da besuchen. So, ich soll die Sprache lernen


----------



## g3rmanium

Du könntest auch einfach den Bass aufdrehen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du könntest auch einfach den Bass aufdrehen.



Ich verstehe dich nicht, mein Bass aufdrehen??? Warum? 

Sagst du, Schwedisch ist schwer???


----------



## Espaul

Just gotta keep posting to get this up to 100k 

Dagens motto: Bedre å tisse på asfalten enn å asfaltere tissen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht, mein Bass aufdrehen??? Warum?



Um die Bassisten überflüssig zu machen und die ganze Welt mit ultra-tiefen Sounds zu pwnen.



Zepp88 said:


> Sagst du, Schwedisch ist schwer???



Keine Ahnung. Fragen wir doch mal.


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso...

Also, es musst Freitag sein, die Arbeit ist Scheiße, ich muss ganz schlafen...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso...
> 
> Also, es musst Freitag sein, die Arbeit ist Scheiße, ich muss ganz schlafen...



Ich hab heute auch nicht so viel geschlafen. Ich hab bis halb Eins noch vor dem Computer gesessen und hab Panoramas berechnen lassen. Und toll sind die nicht geworden.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab heute auch nicht so viel geschlafen. Ich hab bis halb Eins noch vor dem Computer gesessen und hab Panoramas berechnen lassen. Und toll sind die nicht geworden.



Halb Eins? Das ist doch zu spat, ich musst um 6 uhr aufstehen fur Arbeit um 8 uhr. Ich bin jede Morgen ein uhr in mein Auto fahren. Nicht so schlimm, aber es macht Mann mude.


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## Zepp88

roflderigible


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Halb Eins? Das ist doch zu spat, ich musst um 6 uhr aufstehen fur Arbeit um 8 uhr. Ich bin jede Morgen ein uhr in mein Auto fahren. Nicht so schlimm, aber es macht Mann mude.



Ich steh um 07:30 auf. Ich fahre nur eine halbe Stunde mit der U-Bahn.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich steh um 07:30 auf. Ich fahre nur eine halbe Stunde mit der U-Bahn.



Ich mag die Deutsche Bahn, wir brauchen ein gut Bahn in Amerika. Zu viele mit die autofahren, und teuer Petrol. 

Obwohl es ist vier mal teuer in Deutschland 

^^


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich mag die Deutsche Bahn, wir brauchen ein gut Bahn in Amerika. Zu viele mit die autofahren, und teuer Petrol.



Jo klar. Hier in München braucht man eigentlich kein Auto. Außer, man wohnt weit außerhalb.



Zepp88 said:


> Obwohl es ist vier mal teuer in Deutschland



Das wird auch mal in den USA so teuer  



Zepp88 said:


> ^^



 Autofahrer.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Petrol kostet um $3.00 fur ein Gallon, in Deutschland es ist pro Liter.

In Amerika, Mann muss ein Autofahrer sein, oder Mann hat kein Geld und kein Arbeit.

 Gehen zu dem Englischergaden.


----------



## Desecrated

Still german in this thread?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Still german in this thread?



Apparently, , there was some Swedish a page or two ago...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Petrol kostet um $3.00 fur ein Gallon, in Deutschland es ist pro Liter.



Nicht ganz: clever-tanken.de

Aber zum Glück wird es immer Teurer, ja.



Zepp88 said:


> In Amerika, Mann muss ein Autofahrer sein, oder Mann hat kein Geld und kein Arbeit.



Ich weiß.



Zepp88 said:


> Gehen zu dem Englischergaden.



So toll ist der auch nicht. 

Aber ich gehe nachher noch Blut spenden.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Still german in this thread?



Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## Makelele

Warum sprecht ihr Deutsch? Das macht keinen sinn...


----------



## Alpo

Das ist ein boot!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Warum sprecht ihr Deutsch? Das macht keinen sinn...



Dieser Thread macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Aber ich gehe nachher noch Blut spenden.



Ja, ich bin da gewesen, nicht viele Dame, aber viele Mannern....es war nicht gut...


----------



## Makelele

Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Zepp88

Makelele said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.



 genau...


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich bin da gewesen, nicht viele Dame, aber viele Mannern....es war nicht gut...



Du warst auch schon Blut spenden? Warum wars nicht gut?


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du warst auch schon Blut spenden? Warum wars nicht gut?



Ich verstehe "Blut spenden" nicht, was meinst du?

Ich hoffte es gibts viele schoene nackte Damen, es gibt nur wie drei. Aber es war wie ein thousand Mannern 



Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?





Alpo, interesting language....are there any more words?


----------



## Makelele

doesn't blut spenden mean "to donate blood"?


----------



## Zepp88

Makelele said:


> doesn't blut spenden mean "to donate blood"?



I would think...but that doesn't quite make sense in the context....I'm talking about a nudist area in Munich....


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?



Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich verstehe "Blut spenden" nicht, was meinst du?



Blut spenden



Zepp88 said:


> Ich hoffte es gibts viele schoene nackte Damen, es gibt nur wie drei. Aber es war wie ein thousand Mannern



Dann warst du nicht beim Blut spenden.



Zepp88 said:


> Alpo, interesting language....are there any more words?



Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso, kennst du doch die Englisher Garten? In Muchen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, kennst du doch die Englisher Garten? In Muchen.



Ja na klar. Aber das ist eigentlich auch kein Platz für Nudisten 

Und nicht zum Blut Spenden


----------



## Zepp88

Na, es gibts viele Nudisten wenn ich bin da gewesen.


----------



## Alpo

The goggles do nothing!


----------



## Zepp88

Rackmount UPS units, are fucking heavy.

They are my mortal enemy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> The goggles do nothing!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Na, es gibts viele Nudisten wenn ich bin da gewesen.



Ich war bis jetzt auch erst einmal im Englischen Garten.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich war bis jetzt auch erst einmal im Englischen Garten.



Es ist nicht so schlimm..da sind Damen, und es gibts ein Hofbrau stand beim Ende.


----------



## D-EJ915

here


----------



## Zepp88

there


----------



## Alpo

everywhere

HAIR!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Zepp88

ahhhhhhh veruckte Harr!!! Achtung! Wir haben ein Harr notfall! Aleksis Harr werden uns fressen!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

stressed to make a premix for a client, the client haven't showed up yet.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Seedawakener

GOJIRA ÄGER SÅ HÅRT!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG LOL ORLY!11!!1


----------



## Desecrated

Va fan ska vi byta till svenska nu eller ?


----------



## Naren

OPOASIMNEF SDFOJFDJ EFOENOeFO AEOWNKASP!?!?!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist nicht so schlimm..da sind Damen, und es gibts ein Hofbrau stand beim Ende.



Ah, den Hofbräu-Stand müßte ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ahhhhhhh veruckte Harr!!! Achtung! Wir haben ein Harr notfall! Aleksis Harr werden uns fressen!!!!!!



Aleski ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bald...


----------



## g3rmanium

16900!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah, den Hofbräu-Stand müßte ich mir mal ansehen.



Es ist gut nach der Schlange-fest.


----------



## Alpo

Yo.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Yo.



Greetings.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist gut nach der Schlange-fest.



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hm?



hmmm, nei

Something that makes sense in English but not German I guess.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hmmm, nei
> 
> Something that makes sense in English but not German I guess.



Meintest du, daß man da Schlange stehen muß?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah/Fuzz.


----------



## Alpo

Grah/Huzz.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Meintest du, daß man da Schlange stehen muß?



Na, auf englisch wir sagen "This is a sausage fest" es meinst daß alle leute da sind Mannern, oder die mehrheit sind Mannern. So, auf Englisch "The Englischer Garten is a sausage fest" Da sind nur ein bischen Frauen, und viele Mannern.


----------



## Alpo

My cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## D-EJ915

gaahhh!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG ARE U OUT OF ANIME??+???


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> no



get rid of it quick!


----------



## Kotex

I just ate cookies and milk.


----------



## Alpo

OMG KOOK13S 4ND M1LK!!11!!11!1


----------



## D-EJ915

DEEFIIIILE!


----------



## Alpo

OMG D3FIL4!!11!!1!TOATLY!!1!


----------



## Zepp88

COOKIE


----------



## Alpo

Cöökië?


----------



## Zepp88

UMLAUTS RAAAAAAAAA AMERICAN KEYBOARDS DON'T HAVE UMLAUTS RAAAAAAA!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Na, auf englisch wir sagen "This is a sausage fest" es meinst daß alle leute da sind Mannern, oder die mehrheit sind Mannern. So, auf Englisch "The Englischer Garten is a sausage fest" Da sind nur ein bischen Frauen, und viele Mannern.



Ach so 

Na ich weiß nicht, wie das Verhältnis normalerweise im Englischen Garten ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> UMLAUTS RAAAAAAAAA AMERICAN KEYBOARDS DON'T HAVE UMLAUTS RAAAAAAA!



Ü|\/||_äÜ´´|``ß |2 ´´|``ê|-| |°\/\/|\|.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad wieder die 2 Live Crew.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hör grad wieder die 2 Live Crew.



2 Live Crew? Ich habe sie nicht gehort.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und jetzt ZZ Top.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> 2 Live Crew? Ich habe sie nicht gehort.



Solltest du aber. Sehr geile Texte.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Solltest du aber. Sehr geile Texte.



Ja? Veileicht, es ist ja Rap Musik, stimmt?

Ich mag nicht so viel Rap Musik...


----------



## Seedawakener

Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?



yeah.... Googoogajoob....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja? Veileicht, es ist ja Rap Musik, stimmt?
> 
> Ich mag nicht so viel Rap Musik...



Ja, Rap. Als Rap noch Rap war.

Jedenfalls wirst du die Texte mögen. Nicht so ernst, sondern sehr lustig.


----------



## Desecrated

raaaaap


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, Rap. Als Rap noch Rap war.
> 
> Jedenfalls wirst du die Texte mögen. Nicht so ernst, sondern sehr lustig.



Blode wie Insane Clown Posse?


----------



## Desecrated

insane clown posse aint rap, they are juggalos,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Blode wie Insane Clown Posse?



Nein, lustig. Gar nicht blöd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> insane clown posse aint rap, they are juggalos,



Aren't they just trash?


----------



## Desecrated

insane clown posse is the best thing that happened to america in the last 225 years  

JK!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Stitch

I'm going to bed! 

Deutsch gesprechen FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

bye


----------



## Naren

Yo


----------



## eelblack2

This is really moving along.


----------



## Naren

Sure is.


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been playing FFIII


----------



## Naren

FF3? The US one (which is really FF6)? Or the original Japanese NES one (from like 1989 or so) that is actually FF3? If you're playing FF6, that's one of my alltime favorite games. If you're playing the NES FF3, then all I have to say is that it isn't that good of a game...


----------



## D-EJ915

FFIII for DS

I've played FFVI and it's pretty awesome  I also like IV, V and VII...X is pretty cool, I didn't get very far though (no PS2) and haven't played any of the others. FF1 and FFII were meh, didn't even begin those after naming my characters


----------



## Naren

I've played FF1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, Mystic Quest, Tactics, Adventure 1, 3, and Legend. The only FFs I haven't played are FF9 and FF Adventure 2. I thought FF1, 2, and 3 were kind of crappy (but I haven't played the DS or PS remakes of any of them). I would rank my top 5 favorite FFs in this order: FF7, FF10, FF6, FF12, FF4.


----------



## D-EJ915

I haven't picked up Tactics Advance...I think it was advance...


----------



## D-EJ915

I have the PSX Tactics though


----------



## Naren

I don't have a DS, so I haven't played any games on the DS except for the Mario games that my girlfriend has.

I also have PSX Tactics. I've never really liked Tactics much, because it's basically a rip-off of the Shining Force system... and the battles take forever to end.


----------



## Blexican

I liked Tactics and have yet to finish SF 1, and I like the style.


----------



## Alpo

For some reason I really want a DS. Probably has something to do with Zelda: Phantom Hourglass...

At least I'm getting a Wii tomorrow. WIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!


...


----------



## Blexican

I am jealous.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> insane clown posse is the best thing that happened to america in the last 225 years
> 
> JK!



Hohohohohohohohoo...


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I'm going to bed!
> 
> Deutsch gesprechen FTW!



Klar, macht doch Spaß. Machst du mit?


----------



## g3rmanium

Morgen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Na, bei euch alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ach ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Alpo

Blexican said:


> I am jealous.



I am not.


...


----------



## Naren

You ARE.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

goo

dnight


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You ARE.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I know you are, but what am I?



You ARE.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You ARE.



I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepytime :3


----------



## Alpo

OMG GODDNITE


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I am rubber, you are glue.



You ARE.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fe.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Le.


----------



## g3rmanium

We.


----------



## g3rmanium

Te.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xe.


----------



## g3rmanium

L0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xö.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tö.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## g3rmanium

H0.


----------



## g3rmanium

V0.


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

B0.


----------



## g3rmanium

ü0


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctah


----------



## g3rmanium

*17000!*


----------



## Naren

Couldn't you at least post something in a proper full-English sentence instead of random numbers, letters, or other-language nonsense?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Couldn't you at least post something in a proper full-English sentence instead of random numbers, letters, or other-language nonsense?



Warum? Wäre das besser für dich?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo?


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Warum? Wäre das besser für dich?



&#22312;&#30041;&#37030;&#20154;&#21521;&#12369;&#12398;&#23433;&#20840;&#24773;&#22577;&#12420;&#32207;&#38936;&#20107;&#39208;&#12363;&#12425;&#12398;&#21508;&#31278;&#12362;&#30693;&#12425;&#12379;&#12289;&#32207;&#38936;&#20107;&#39208;&#12391;&#12398;&#21508;&#31278;&#25163;&#32154;&#12365;&#12398;&#26041;&#27861;&#12394;&#12393;&#12434;&#32057;&#20171;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12290;

&#54620;&#44397;&#50612;&#51312;&#49440;&#47568;&#51312;&#49440;&#47568;&#51312;&#49440;&#50612;&#54620;&#44397;&#50612;&#44256;&#47140;&#47568;&#44256;&#47140;&#51064;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1594;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610; &#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1610;&#1602;&#1604;&#1610;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;


----------



## Alpo

Jag heter Alpo. Jag spelar gitarr. Jag är dåligt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Jag heter Alpo. Jag spelar gitarr. Jag är dåligt.



Ich verstehe.


----------



## Naren

yer gey.


----------



## g3rmanium

And yer Eric.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## 220BX

Eric, how many different langs do you know???


----------



## yevetz

I know only language of numbers 17014  And "I know kung-fu!!!" Neo


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shit yeah.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jemand online?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jemand online?



Ich bin jetzt online.


----------



## Alpo

Broom.


----------



## Zepp88

Ham Sandwhich


----------



## Alpo

Spam sandwhich


----------



## Zepp88

Sammiches


----------



## Alpo

Don't you hate it... when you go to the bathroom... and there's no toilet there!


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Don't you hate it... when you go to the bathroom... and there's no toilet there!



 Is this something that happens regularly in Finland?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Is this something that happens regularly in Finland?



sadly yes,. it´s a very poor country.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> sadly yes,. it´s a very poor country.



Eh...you're from Sweden, isn't there some kind of sibling rivalry there?


Anyways, toilets aren't expensive, dig a hole, poo, cover up hole


----------



## Desecrated

Finland is our retarded cousin, we cant really pick on them, but we do fell sorry for them 

(The sad part is that Finland is probably a better place then sweden, but don't tell it to the swedes, swedes can't handle the truth, 95% of the population still don't know that we gave aid to nazi-germany during ww2. At least the Finnish people have some courage)


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin jetzt online.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Finland is our retarded cousin, we cant really pick on them, but we do fell sorry for them
> 
> (The sad part is that Finland is probably a better place then sweden, but don't tell it to the swedes, swedes can't handle the truth, 95% of the population still don't know that we gave aid to nazi-germany during ww2. At least the Finnish people have some courage)



Yawn.....



g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Gruß!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß!



Jo!


----------



## Zepp88

Wie gehts es dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts es dir?



Gut, und selbst? Ich hab grad ein paar Cracker gekauft und quäle eine Oracle-DB.


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, mir auch, ich hab ein Nussen-mix, es ist mein Fruehstueck.  Ich brauche ein Klavier mit Umlauts


----------



## Alpo

Das ist ein boot!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Das ist ein boot!!!



Ja, und?

Was ist in das boot?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, mir auch, ich hab ein Nussen-mix, es ist mein Fruehstueck.  Ich brauche ein Klavier mit Umlauts



Du kannst die Umlaute ja auch ersetzen durch ue, oe und ae.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, und?
> 
> Was ist in das boot?



Alpo?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du kannst die Umlaute ja auch ersetzen durch ue, oe und ae.



Ich weiß, auch ich kann es ersetzen durch "codes". 

ß ist "hold the alt key press 0223 release alt key"

Ich weiß nicht die "codes" fuer Umlauts


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich weiß, auch ich kann es ersetzen durch "codes".
> 
> ß ist "hold the alt key press 0223 release alt key"
> 
> Ich weiß nicht die "codes" fuer Umlauts



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG GoDaddy ist sooooo langsam.


----------



## Zepp88

àáâ&#9579;áRâsü2&#9792;&#8319;cr&#9824;-r&#8220;&#9562;5<&#9566;&#9572;ÄZAr"&#9786;ãW7&#376;&#9558;&#8597;&#402;e&#402;ê&#8801;!e&#376;eÈ&#376;e&#402;¡}&#8729;&#9616;&#402;&#9835;



g3rmanium said:


> OMFG GoDaddy ist sooooo langsam.



Ich mag GoDaddy, es ist nicht sehr langsam


----------



## Naren

220BX said:


> Eric, how many different langs do you know???



3.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> 3.



Japanese, English, and??


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich mag GoDaddy, es ist nicht sehr langsam



Hast du mal Total DNS Control ausprobiert? Das ist so grausam zu bedienen.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Japanese, English, and??



I can't tell you.

I never could...

I'm... I'm ashamed...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hast du mal Total DNS Control ausprobiert? Das ist so grausam zu bedienen.



Nein, ich habe nur die normale Web Hosting benutzen



Naren said:


> I can't tell you.
> 
> I never could...
> 
> I'm... I'm ashamed...



Klingon? Elven? Orc?


----------



## Alpo

Zepp88 said:


> Klingon? Elven? Orc?



Shatner...?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I can't tell you.
> 
> I never could...
> 
> I'm... I'm ashamed...



Pants?


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Shatner...?



Al po, there is a boat on the wing, and I'm a Rocketman!




EDIT: My shatner spacing didnt' work?


----------



## D-EJ915

grrarrr


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Pants?



Toten Hosen.


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Toten Hosen.



In die Fresse.


----------



## Zepp88

Alles in die Fresse?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Harro.



Fuzz?


----------



## Zepp88

Fick fotze?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cogito ergo roflcopter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Alles in die Fresse?



Oh ja!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh ja!



Und warum?

Ist Alpos boot in die Fresse?

Und wer frist es?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fick fotze?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und warum?
> 
> Ist Alpos boot in die Fresse?



Oder Alpo kriegt ein Boot in die Fresse?



Zepp88 said:


> Und wer frist es?



Das ist doch scheißegal.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

Jawohl, herr kommandant!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Es gibts fick-fotzen in das Boot?



Alpo said:


> Jawohl, herr kommandant!



Geh, brenne dich mit dieser Feurzeuge.


----------



## D-EJ915

gwor!


----------



## Alpo

I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my old PC, and it's not running very well yet.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my old PC, and it's not running very well yet.



I've never had a problem with Ubuntu. What are the specs of the PC?


----------



## Alpo

Zepp88 said:


> I've never had a problem with Ubuntu. What are the specs of the PC?



It's pretty crappy. AMD K6-2 533, 192MB RAM. The problem might be that it's currently running from the CD.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> It's pretty crappy. AMD K6-2 533, 192MB RAM. The problem might be that it's currently running from the CD.



That is the problem. Everything is pretty slow when run from a CD like that. 

Install it to your hard drive


----------



## Alpo

I'm about to do that.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I'm about to do that.



 Good idea


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm tasty


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page....


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es gibts fick-fotzen in das Boot?



Nein, aber da oben steht "Please keep things work-safe."



Zepp88 said:


> Geh, brenne dich mit dieser Feurzeuge.



Alpo brennt bestimmt gut.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, aber da oben steht "Please keep things work-safe."


 genau




g3rmanium said:


> Alpo brennt bestimmt gut.


Wie Papier


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> genau



Jo naja. Was wäre dieser Thread ohne einmal schön fett "Scheiße" zu sagen?



> Wie Papier



Deine Sig ist übrigens seit der Addition von "Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch" deutlich besser. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Alpo

Yo, I'm currently running Ubuntu on my main PC. My old one sucks too much.


----------



## D-EJ915

Apparently the hole for the tail stud was oversized, so they used a paperclip as a shim. It makes you wonder if this is a common practice for Ibanez.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Apparently the hole for the tail stud was oversized, so they used a paperclip as a shim. It makes you wonder if this is a common practice for Ibanez.



Yes.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## Alpo

Hallo, mon general.


----------



## Makelele

what the hell are you talking about, Mr. Anime?


----------



## Zepp88

woo cat girl!


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

some guy on the jackson forumw as refinishing his ibanez and the stud had a paperclip used as a shim


----------



## Alpo

Gorgle!!!!!

OMG ANIME JEFF HAS LOTS OF ANIME!!11!

MY OLD PC IS SO CRAPPY TAHT IT FREEZES WEHN I TRY TO INSTALL UBUNTU!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Gorgle!!!!!
> 
> OMG ANIME JEFF HAS LOTS OF ANIME!!11!
> 
> MY OLD PC IS SO CRAPPY TAHT IT FREEZES WEHN I TRY TO INSTALL UBUNTU!!!



Install Arch Linux on it 
then 
pacman -S xfce


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Gorgle!!!!!
> 
> OMG ANIME JEFF HAS LOTS OF ANIME!!11!
> 
> MY OLD PC IS SO CRAPPY TAHT IT FREEZES WEHN I TRY TO INSTALL UBUNTU!!!



Pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad U2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und jetzt George Clinton.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hör grad U2.



blargh...U2 sind mir Scheiß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und jetzt Sore Throat.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> blargh...U2 sind mir Scheiß.



Och jo, die haben schon ein paar schöne Songs. Teilweise sehr pathetisch, aber gute und kreative Gitarrenarbeit.


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGONZ!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Och jo, die haben schon ein paar schöne Songs. Teilweise sehr pathetisch, aber gute und kreative Gitarrenarbeit.



Manche, aber alles die neue lieden sind Scheiß


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Manche, aber alles die neue lieden sind Scheiß



Jo kann schon sein. Discothèque hatte ein paar Momente.


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG?


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Zepp88

yarzblat?

Are you thinking about building a little Emulator PC too??


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß



Servus!


----------



## Alpo

We all live in a yellow submarine.


----------



## Zepp88

Guten Abend!


----------



## Alpo

I see red people!


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo ist ein bißchen kommisch...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Alpo ist ein bißchen kommisch...



Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## D-EJ915

I went to GC today, they ahve an X2N


----------



## Kotex

Caps lock.


----------



## D-EJ915

DEAD BABIES!!


----------



## Desecrated

I went to a guitar store, they had a schecter blackjack 6-string, it was wonderfull.


----------



## D-EJ915

haven't palyed a blackjack in a while, played a fender squier jazzmaster and it was sweet


----------



## Desecrated

I need some money to buy some new guitars. just a couple.


----------



## Seedawakener

Just saw jarhead. I really liked it!


----------



## Naren

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Naren

Jeff.. How DARE you? ... HOW DARE YOU!?!?!

(get ready for it) 

... HHOOOOWWWW DAAAAARREEEE YOOOOOUUUU!?!?!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

GAAAHHHH!!!!

I saw "Surfs Up" today, it was enjoyable.


----------



## Naren

Is that the surfing penguin movie?


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Naren

I watched 5 episodes of OnePiece with my girlfriend last night after eating and drinking a bunch of good stuff at DomaDoma. She's probably at my apartment right now watching more OnePiece.  Addiction, I tell ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha, I never got into that show...


----------



## Naren

The first 60-80 episodes are pretty awesome. After around episode 80, it starts to get boring. They're probably on like episode 230 or something by now. I recommend the first two seasons of the show. It's got a lot of really bizarre humor and some of the weirdest villains in any animation ever created. (Like the colonel. I think his name was like "Colonel Smoke" or something clever like that and he's always smoking like 10 cigars and when someone first goes into his room, you can't see anything because the whole room is gray and white in deeep smoke). Or Zoro's three-sword fighting technique (with one sword in his mouth). Or Sanji the master chef. Roofy, the main character, whose whole body is like made out of rubber. Some of the villains special abilities are so ridiculous. In some ways, it's a subtle parody on a lot of other similar animations/comics (since it started out as a comic long before it was turned into an animation).


----------



## D-EJ915

btw the english one, the edited shit is so hilarious


----------



## yevetz

17140


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm watching THE GREATEST BAND ON EARTH on youtube




aka




X JAPAN!!!


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG MAIBE I SHUD CHEK THEM OUT!!!1!

IVE NEVER HERD XJAPAN


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Alpo

JAZZY, RECOMEND ME SOM X JAPAN


----------



## g3rmanium

Morgen.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaa


----------



## D-EJ915

ICE CUBE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Und sonst?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ICE CUBE!!!



Ach ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad Enslaved - Jotunblod.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> btw the english one, the edited shit is so hilarious



Never seen the English one. Most animations I've seen have been in Japanese with no subtitles (such as my OnePiece DVDs).



Alpo said:


> JAZZY, RECOMEND ME SOM X JAPAN



Here: YouTube - X Japan - Sadistic Desire [Live 1992]


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Here: YouTube - X Japan - Sadistic Desire [Live 1992]



Holy shit! This kicks mucho ass!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Holy shit! This kicks mucho ass!!



I'm an X Japan fan and that's, by far, my favorite X Japan song. It's off their 1989 debut, "Vanishing Vision."

I could post some more good songs, if you're interested.


----------



## Alpo

By the gods, yes!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Art of Life is the best song ever, Silent Jealousy is probably the 2nd best.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> By the gods, yes!!!



Here are a few of my favorite songs by X Japan (all taken from their "The Last Live" live performance):

YouTube - X Japan - Scars [The Last Live] (the actual song doesn't start until 2:08. Before that is just Hide, the guitarist, screwing around, singing, and playing stuff. The actual song that starts from 2:08 is INSANELY kickass. The reason Hide is singing at the beginning is because he wrote all the music and lyrics for this song. He also wrote all the lyrics and music for "Sadistic Desire" that I posted above. Most of X's other songs were written musically and lyrically by mostly Yoshiki, the drummer/pianist.)
YouTube - X Japan - Kurenai [The Last Live] TV Ver (this is X Japan's most famous song)
YouTube - X Japan - Rusty Nail [The Last Live] (this is just a damn kickass song and they started out a lot of their live performances with this song near the end of their career)



D-EJ915 said:


> Art of Life is the best song ever, Silent Jealousy is probably the 2nd best.



Those are both amazing songs, but Art of Life is 30 minutes long and isn't the kind of song you can just have someone listen to who has never heard X before.


----------



## D-EJ915

I didn't say it was for someone who is just getting into the ownage known as X Japan, I said it was the best song ever


----------



## D-EJ915

You should watch "X" too, one of my favourite X Japan songs and one of the most intense songs ever.


----------



## D-EJ915

YouTube - X Japan - X [The Last Live]


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I didn't say it was for someone who is just getting into the ownage known as X Japan, I said it was the best song ever



It would be if it didn't have that 8 minutes of piano in there. The piano part should have been reduced to maybe 2-3 minutes. It just got repititious. Besides that part, all the other parts of the song are perfect.


----------



## D-EJ915

going to bed now


----------



## Naren

Night.


----------



## Alpo

Good night, sweet prince.

I shall administer some X Japan now.


----------



## Naren

You shall. If you wonder why in the "Sadistic Desire" live they had incredibly bizarre hairstyles and in the other videos they look a lot more normal, the reason is that there are about 5 years inbetween those and the "Last Live" videos were from, as the title suggests, their very last live performance.


----------



## D-EJ915

Hide <3



T_________________T


----------



## Naren

I love Hide's solo stuff and his stuff with Spread Beaver.


----------



## D-EJ915

I love his heart guitar too

*sleeps*


----------



## Naren

He had a few cool guitars.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yo.


----------



## Naren

Yo.


----------



## Alpo

X Japan is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Naren

I'd say so. There are a lot of other awesome songs of theirs you could check out on youtube like "Art Of Life," "Silent Jealousy," "Dahlia," "Tears," "Forever Love," etc.


----------



## Alpo

They shall wait for another time.


----------



## Naren

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## Alpo

Boi, Sk8er.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00?


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Boi, Sk8er.



"Hee wuz a sk8r boi."
-Avril Lavign, 2002


----------



## Alpo

OMG UR N00B IT LAVIGNE!11!! IM TEH BIGEST VARIL FAN TEHRE IZ!1!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Boi, Sk8er.



Uiuiuiui!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG UR N00B IT LAVIGNE!11!! IM TEH BIGEST VARIL FAN TEHRE IZ!1!!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> OMG UR N00B IT LAVIGNE!11!! IM TEH BIGEST VARIL FAN TEHRE IZ!1!!


----------



## Blexican

Boogie Woogie.


----------



## Alpo

I'm currently running Ubuntu from the CD. I quite like this OS.  I just don't want to install it on this machine. I might get a cheapish laptop in the future to use as a linux machine.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Eric. Na, alles klar?


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja, Aleksi.


----------



## Alpo

Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.



Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Alpo

Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dieser Thread muß weitergehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.





Alpo said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.



Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Alpo

Alpo said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.





Alpo said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.



Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Johann ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Alpo ist ein bisschen komisch.



Johann ist ein arg komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.



Das ist doch zu arg.


----------



## Alpo

Das ist ein boot!


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Das ist doch zu arg.



Ja? Oh, das tut mir leid.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Das ist ein boot!



Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





Alpo said:


> Das ist ein boot!



JA!?



g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.



Johann ist ein Homosexuelle.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> JA!?



WA!?



Naren said:


> Johann ist ein Homosexuelle.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Ja? Oh, das tut mir leid.



Es ist nichts Schlimmes passiert.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


>



Fürchten Sie sich vor Schlangen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Fürchten Sie sich vor Schlangen?



Nö. Du?


----------



## Alpo

Matula ist ein boot!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.





g3rmanium said:


> Nö. Du?



Ich fürchte ja.


----------



## Alpo

Buenas notches, mein führer!


----------



## Naren

Buenas noches, señor Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Buenas notches, mein führer!



Du hast da einen Fleck auf der Hose.


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.
Click to expand...


Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bisschen komisch.



 That is awesomE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That is awesomE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hallo Mike. Warum stehst du eigentlich immer auf "drunk"?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Warum stehst du eigentlich immer auf "drunk"?



Keine ahnung, jetzt mir ist "tired"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Keine ahnung, jetzt mir ist "tired"



Und jetzt sleepy.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und jetzt sleepy.



ja, es meinst die selben..


----------



## Desecrated

gotten morning mutterfuckers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> gotten morning mutterfuckers.



 











 








Guten Morgen, du Arschloch!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ja, es meinst die selben..



Jo. Was machst du so?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo. Was machst du so?



aufwecken, autofahren, arbeiten, autofahren, band ubungen, autofahren, schlafen, aufwecken....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> aufwecken, autofahren, arbeiten, autofahren, band ubungen, autofahren, schlafen, aufwecken....



Das klingt langweilig.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Das klingt langweilig.



na, klar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> na, klar.



Immerhin bist du ehrlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnorp.


----------



## g3rmanium

C'tuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just downloading Safari for Windows.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Immerhin bist du ehrlich.



Immer 



g3rmanium said:


> Just downloading Safari for Windows.



Wie geht es?


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> eww



yum?


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> shower time!



eww


----------



## yevetz

17244


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17244



Fixed, HA! 

EDIT: Wow, you fixed it as soon as I did...


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm shower


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Mike] requires a Mountain Dew[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Immer



Das ist nicht schlecht.



Zepp88 said:


> Wie geht es?



Gut, ich hab grad ein Spaghettieis gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> * Mike requires a Mountain Dew



[action=g3rmanium]hands Mike a Franziskaner Weißbier.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> [action=g3rmanium]hands Mike a Franziskaner Weißbier.[/action]



Ganz besser!!! 

Ich hoffe bis 2009 zurueck zum Deustchland besuchen. 

Wir sollen manche Franziskaner zusammen trinken!


----------



## D-EJ915

all your hopes and dreams...


don't mean shit...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> all your hopes and dreams...
> 
> 
> don't mean shit...



Yesterday don't mean shit!


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Zepp88

GRUß


----------



## Alpo

Bruttokansantuote.


----------



## Zepp88

Et tu Brutae?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

DooDeeDoo


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpasaurus!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich hoffe bis 2009 zurueck zum Deustchland besuchen.



Wo willst du hinfahren?



Zepp88 said:


> Wir sollen manche Franziskaner zusammen trinken!



Ja, das sollten wir.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi.



Servus Alexi, griaß di.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## Alpo

Saippuakauppias


----------



## D-EJ915

garage cleaning...argh


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo willst du hinfahren?:



Erste ich bin zum Thueringen fahren, ich habe Freunden da. Und wieder zum Muenchen und vieleicht Nord Deutschland und Oestereich.

Ich werde in Deutschland bis ein oder zwei Woche sein. 

Ich hoffe ich hab genung Geld!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Erste ich bin zum Thueringen fahren, ich habe Freunden da. Und wieder zum Muenchen und vieleicht Nord Deutschland und Oestereich.



München und Österreich lassen sich gut mit einem Besuch in den Alpen verbinden. Z.B. mit dem Mahnkopf oder generell Allem, was im Karwendelgebirge liegt.



Zepp88 said:


> Ich hoffe ich hab genung Geld!



Jo, grad die Alpen sind nicht gerade billig. Letztens hab ich über 60 EUR bezahlt für meine Wanderung.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich habe zum Alpen gewesen, ich warderte zum Kehlsteinhaus.

Wie heißt Karwendelgebirge und Z.B. auf Englisch??

Ich meine ich hoffe ich habe genug Geld fuer die Flugzeug Karte.


----------



## Alpo

Marienhof ist ein Matula-boot!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Marienhof ist ein Matula-boot!



STFU Alexi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe zum Alpen gewesen, ich warderte zum Kehlsteinhaus.



Ah, in Berchtesgaden? Da war ich noch nicht drauf, auf dem Kehlsteinhaus.

Berchtesgaden ist von München aus scheiße zu erreichen -- drei Stunden Fahrt mit der Bahn.



Zepp88 said:


> Wie heißt Karwendelgebirge und Z.B. auf Englisch??



Weiß ich nicht, glaube nicht, daß es dafür eine Übersetzung gibt.



Zepp88 said:


> Ich meine ich hoffe ich habe genug Geld fuer die Flugzeug Karte.



Haha, wenn du damit schon Probleme hast, wie soll das dann weitergehen?


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle!


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, in Bertesgarten. Es ist ja weit von Muechen, aber es ist sehr schoen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, in Bertesgarten. Es ist ja weit von Muechen, aber es ist sehr schoen.



Ich war da auch schon mal wandern. Auf den Grünstein. Das war auch toll.

Vielleicht mach ich mit ein paar Kollegen mal eine Tour auf den Watzmann rauf?

Oder westlich davon zur Schärtenspitze.


----------



## yevetz

17275


----------



## D-EJ915

ok finished with cleaning the garage


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, in Bertesgarten. Es ist ja weit von Muechen, aber es ist sehr schoen.



Are you fucking serious?! In Bertesgarten?! Wow. That's just amazing, man. And I thought you'd never talk about "sehr schoen."

I'm awestruck, man.


----------



## D-EJ915

fun...


----------



## Naren

FUN FUN FUN IN THE SUN SUN SUN!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowrrr


----------



## Blexican

SUN = Death ray generator.


----------



## D-EJ915

Sun Crusher = death ray generator and general day fucker-upper


----------



## Naren

General Day Fucker-upper = Demon-infested crawlspace


----------



## D-EJ915

police = day fucker upper


----------



## Alpo

Hi, guys.


----------



## yevetz

17286


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

Goodnite


----------



## Naren

Good day.


----------



## shadowgenesis

does anybody else have the issue that they attempt to load a page of this here site and instead of getting a page they just get a bunch of jarbled code?

cuz that's gettin to be a real pain in my ass.


----------



## Naren

Never had that problem, dude.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

Yo.


----------



## Naren

Hey, Alpo. Sup, fucker?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Are you fucking serious?! In Bertesgarten?! Wow. That's just amazing, man. And I thought you'd never talk about "sehr schoen."
> 
> I'm awestruck, man.



Ber*CH*tesgaden.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hey, Alpo. Sup, fucker?



Yeah, sup fucker?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ber*CH*tesgaden.



No. Ber*KHQ*tesgaden. 

What is wrong with you, man? Seriously...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No. Ber*KHQ*tesgaden.







Naren said:


> What is wrong with you, man? Seriously...



Eric ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bißchen komisch.



Es würde nichts schaden, wenn du ein bisschen höflicher wärst.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Es würde nichts schaden, wenn du ein bisschen höflicher wärst.



Ach ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah...


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ach ja?



Vielen Dank!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Vielen Dank!



Gern geschehen!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Hey, Alpo. Sup, fucker?



Nothing much. Just chillin'.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Are you fucking serious?! In Bertesgarten?! Wow. That's just amazing, man. And I thought you'd never talk about "sehr schoen."
> 
> I'm awestruck, man.



??? Are you making fun of my second hand German?? One spelling error and the fact that American keyboards have no umlauts...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ??? Are you making fun of my second hand German?? One spelling error and the fact that American keyboards have no umlauts...



Eric ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## yevetz

17309

&#1071; &#1077;&#1073;&#1091;&#1089;&#1100; &#1074; &#1078;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> ZOMG



ZONG?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist ein bißchen komisch.



ZOMG


genau


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ZOMG
> 
> 
> genau


----------



## Zepp88

Subway To Sally - Kleid aus Rosen

Ein gutes Mädchen lief einst fort,
verliess der Kindheit schönen Ort;
verliess die Eltern und sogar
den Mann, dem sie versprochen war.
Vor einer Haus da blieb sie stehn,
darinnen war ein Mann zu sehn
der Bilder stach in nackte Haut,
da rief das gute Mädchen laut:

Meister, Meister gib mir Rosen,
Rosen auf mein weisses Kleid,
stech die Blumen in den blossen
unberührten Mädchenleib.

'Diese Rosen kosten Blut',
sprach der Meister sanft und gut,
'enden früh dein junges Leben,
will dir lieber keine geben.'
Doch das Mädchen war vernarrt,
hat auf Knien ausgeharrt
bis er nicht mehr widerstand
und die Nadeln nahm zur Hand.

Meister, Meister gib mir Rosen ...

Und aus seinen tiefen Stichen
wuchsen Blätter, wuchsen Blüten,
wuchsen unbekannte Schmerzen
in dem jungen Mädchenherzen.
Später hat man sie gesehn,
einsam an den Wassern stehn.
Niemals hat man je erfahr´n,
welchen Preis der Meister nahm.

Meister, Meister gib mir Rosen ...



^^ Ich mag dieser Lied.


----------



## yevetz

17315

&#1087;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17315
> 
> &#1087;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;



I don't even know where to begin typing those letters......


----------



## Alpo

Die Toten Hosen!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ^^ Ich mag dieser Lied.



Ah.


----------



## yevetz

17319

Install Ukrainian or Russian "windows" and you will find it 

&#1045;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah.



Es ist nicht dir gut?



yevetz said:


> 17319
> 
> Install Ukrainian or Russian "windows" and you will find it
> 
> &#1045;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;



 I don't even know what sounds those letters represent!


----------



## yevetz

17321

&#1045; - &#1077;

&#1073; - b

&#1083; - l

&#1086; - o



&#1055; - P

&#1080; - i

&#1079; - z

&#1076; - d

&#1072; - a


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist nicht dir gut?



Nein.


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17321
> 
> &#1045; - &#1077;
> 
> &#1073; - b
> 
> &#1083; - l
> 
> &#1086; - o
> 
> 
> 
> &#1055; - P
> 
> &#1080; - i
> 
> &#1079; - z
> 
> &#1076; - d
> 
> &#1072; - a



Piz dyetz??



g3rmanium said:


> Nein.



 

Ich habe zwei CDs von sie. Eine Geshenke von mein Austauchpartner. 

Ich mag nur das Lied...und "Wenn Engel Hassen"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe zwei CDs von sie. Eine Geshenke von mein Austauchpartner.
> 
> Ich mag nur das Lied...und "Wenn Engel Hassen"



Ich hab keine CDs von denen. Macht aber nix.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab keine CDs von denen. Macht aber nix.



Ist "denen" besser als "sie" benutzen? Das ist eine neue Wort fuer mich.

Horst du gern The Vision Bleak, oder Nox Mortis??


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ist "denen" besser als "sie" benutzen? Das ist eine neue Wort fuer mich.



Was du suchst, heißt eigentlich "ihnen."

"Ich habe keine CDs von ihnen."

"Denen" ist ein bißchen Umgangssprache.

"Nichts von dieser Band" wäre auch Hochdeutsch.



Zepp88 said:


> Horst du gern The Vision Bleak, oder Nox Mortis??



Kenne ich alles nicht.


----------



## Zepp88

Danke! 

The Vision Bleak und Nox Mortis sind von Thueringen, neer Gotha


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Danke!
> 
> The Vision Bleak und Nox Mortis sind von Thueringen, neer Gotha



In Thüringen war ich auch schon ein paar mal, ist aber alles schon lange her.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> In Thüringen war ich auch schon ein paar mal, ist aber alles schon lange her.



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht  Ich weiß die Worten, aber ich verstehe nicht...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht  Ich weiß die Worten, aber ich verstehe nicht...



Das war keine Frage. Ich meinte nur, daß ich schon mal in Thüringen war, mich aber nur an Wenig erinnere.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Das war keine Frage. Ich meinte nur, daß ich schon mal in Thüringen war, mich aber nur an Wenig erinnere.



Ahso, ich bin einfach bloed 

Ich war in Thueringen fuer zwei oder drei wochen. Nox Mortis ist nicht noch zusammen, und sie haben nur zwei CDs. Der Sanger aus Nox Mortis ist jetzt mit The Vision Bleak


----------



## D-EJ915

mmrrrooowww


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> mmrrrooowww



Cat Girl? 

Whats up dude?


----------



## D-EJ915

heyyy not much


----------



## Zepp88

gloop


----------



## yevetz

17337



Zepp88 said:


> Piz dyetz??






Yeah but "PIZDETZ" - &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, ich bin einfach bloed



Ne, paßt schon.



Zepp88 said:


> Ich war in Thueringen fuer zwei oder drei wochen. Nox Mortis ist nicht noch zusammen, und sie haben nur zwei CDs. Der Sanger aus Nox Mortis ist jetzt mit The Vision Bleak



Da hör ich mir grad was an von. Netter Gitarrensound.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Yeah but "PIZDETZ" - &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;



Ach so.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but "PIZDETZ" - &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;



That's the only Russian phrase I know, I guess it's also Ukrainian?



g3rmanium said:


> Da hör ich mir grad was an von. Netter Gitarrensound.



Sie spielen seiben streichen Gittarren.


----------



## Alpo

Yosers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Aleksi ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sie spielen seiben streichen Gittarren.



Jo das hört man.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Aleksi ist ein bißchen komisch.





Vieleicht ein bißchen verruckt


----------



## Alpo

Revenge of the Läder Hosen!


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Revenge of the Läder Hosen!



Ach......klar, du wirst verruckt


----------



## yevetz

17348



Zepp88 said:


> I guess it's also Ukrainian?



Yes the languages are similar


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Vieleicht ein bißchen verruckt



Nur ein bißchen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Revenge of the Läder Hosen!



Was hast du gegen Lederhosen?


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17348
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the languages are similar



&#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;!





Copy/Paste


----------



## D-EJ915

gar


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> gar



HROTHGAR BLARGEN KATUUUUUUUUUGEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gar



grah.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG niemand mehr online?


----------



## g3rmanium

Schwache Leistung.


----------



## g3rmanium

Schwache Leistung.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Muh.


----------



## Espaul

For those of you that haven't seen this: YouTube - Pat Metheny - Into the dream / Have you heard


----------



## yevetz

17361



Zepp88 said:


> &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy/Paste


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

Mrrooow!


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww <3


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

hmm?


----------



## Alpo

Harro, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

hewo!

I'm going to bed soon...just finishing burning some dvdd


----------



## Alpo

I think I'm gonna play some Zelda. Goodnite!


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun, g'night


----------



## Alpo

I shall take a leak first.


----------



## Ancestor

Yargh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to *PARED AMNION*.


----------



## g3rmanium

When I think of it, I'm sure they meant PAIRED AMNION. Hm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

The activity is this thread sux.


----------



## g3rmanium

Well?


----------



## g3rmanium

MIAMI!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Alpo

OMG DID U SLEEP WELL????++??1!!??


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Naren

RAR!!!!! FILES!!!!

COMPRESSION!!!


----------



## Bound

BEWBS?


----------



## D-EJ915

burned 7 linux distros so far today


----------



## Alpo

zomg... zomg indeed.


----------



## Kotex

I ate a lot of broccoli, and my poo was green for three days.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Man, the progress of this thread sux.


----------



## g3rmanium

At this rate, we're gonna be at 100 K when we're fat and old.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E FFS!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Duh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

C'tuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tadah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blub.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Scrambled.


----------



## g3rmanium

In yo face.


----------



## g3rmanium

I should play some soldat.


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck being fat


----------



## Alpo

Fat being fuck


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Alpo

muh


----------



## D-EJ915

zebumzuh


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr

going to bed, gnight


----------



## Alpo

Goodnite.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww!


----------



## yevetz

17435

Good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## nicknuisance

woooooohoooo


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> mrroww



sorrrowwww


----------



## D-EJ915

gorky?


----------



## Naren

Dorky.


----------



## D-EJ915

goop


----------



## Naren

Soup.


----------



## yevetz

17446

Fuckin' morning


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo


----------



## Naren

OHIO!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Compressedfile.RAR


----------



## Alpo

Hi guys.


----------



## Naren

Hey, Alec Sea! Your mother was the famous Finnish actress Cloudy Sea, right?


----------



## Alpo

I think I'll play Zelda: Twilight Princess. I love this game, it's might just be teh bestest game evaz.


----------



## D-EJ915

good night you guys


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I think I'll play Zelda: Twilight Princess. I love this game, it's might just be teh bestest game evaz.



Really? I thought the previews of it looked really cool, but almost all the reviews I've heard about it have said it really really sucks BIGTIME.

Never played it m'self, so I don't know who to believe.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Beh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Knetsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Betsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gurk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## g3rmanium

Fah?


----------



## g3rmanium

garcia3441 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Fart.


----------



## g3rmanium

#blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

0MG


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread sux0rz


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Really? I thought the previews of it looked really cool, but almost all the reviews I've heard about it have said it really really sucks BIGTIME.
> 
> Never played it m'self, so I don't know who to believe.



I've never seen a review that said it sucks. All I can say is that it's the best Zelda I've played, which makes it the best game I've played. I was worried it might not be as good as Ocarina of Time, but it turned out to be even better. If you liked OoT, I'm sure you'd like Twilight Princess, too.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I've never seen a review that said it sucks. All I can say is that it's the best Zelda I've played, which makes it the best game I've played. I was worried it might not be as good as Ocarina of Time, but it turned out to be even better. If you liked OoT, I'm sure you'd like Twilight Princess, too.



I liked both Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. I hated Zelda 1 (on NES), but really liked Zelda 2: Link's Adventure (on NES). Also owned LoZ: Link's Awakening (gameboy), LoZ: A Link to the Past (SNES), and a few others. My brother owns Windwaker (gamecube), but I didn't really like that game much.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, ok.


----------



## g3rmanium

Well?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Vluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## g3rmanium

M()().


----------



## g3rmanium

V77.


----------



## g3rmanium

L?


----------



## g3rmanium

Y?


----------



## g3rmanium

N?


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

F?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning



Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

17500!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I liked both Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. I hated Zelda 1 (on NES), but really liked Zelda 2: Link's Adventure (on NES). Also owned LoZ: Link's Awakening (gameboy), LoZ: A Link to the Past (SNES), and a few others. My brother owns Windwaker (gamecube), but I didn't really like that game much.



Then you'd probably like Twilight Princess. It's really an amazing game. It's really epic, there's almost always something really cool going on. The world is much bigger than OoT, and it's really beautiful. The dungeons are better (so far, I've only finished three, and I've been playing for over 17 hours ). It's a really long game. The Wii controls work really well, too. I can't wait for a Wii-exclusive Zelda.


----------



## Desecrated

Are we discussing zelda this early in the morning. 
Then a link to the past is the best game yet in the series.


----------



## Alpo

No, it's not. Ocarina of Time is the best, but that might change when I finish Twilight Princess.


----------



## Metal Ken

Desecrated said:


> Are we discussing zelda this early in the morning.
> Then a link to the past is the best game yet in the series.



Agreed


----------



## Zepp88

17505


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Servus. Und, wie gehts?


----------



## Zepp88

Es geht mir gut, wieder beim arbeiten, so ich bin naturlich ein bißchen mude. 

Wie geht es dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es geht mir gut, wieder beim arbeiten, so ich bin naturlich ein bißchen mude.
> 
> Wie geht es dir?



Mir gehts auch gut, allerdings habe ich Sonnenbrand vom Wandern gestern. Hier kannst du mal ein bißchen schauen, wo ich war: Suunto X9i review, erster Screenshot aus Google Earth.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mir gehts auch gut, allerdings habe ich Sonnenbrand vom Wandern gestern. Hier kannst du mal ein bißchen schauen, wo ich war: Suunto X9i review, erster Screenshot aus Google Earth.



Gestern ich schlafe viel...an Samstag ich gehe zum mein Onkels Hochzeit. Und dann ich gehe zum mein Freunds Hause fuer Gitarren spielen und YouTube ansehen...veil Spaß, ich Gehe zum hause um 3 uhr Sonntag Morgen.,


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Aleksi ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## Desecrated

hi again.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh hallo.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Aleksi ist ein bißchen komisch.





Does anyone know when the Katatonia live DVD comes out?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Does anyone know when the Katatonia live DVD comes out?



Ja. Jetzt.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja. Jetzt.



Amazon.com: Live Consternation: Music: Katatonia

 Ahso...ich muss es kaufen!!!


----------



## Alpo

.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> .


----------



## Zepp88

So...who knows when the new Opeth live DVD comes out?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrow


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

grrarr!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

rewljk


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gorgasm


----------



## Zepp88

Herro, D-EJ did you try out that Game Ex thing?


----------



## Alpo

WAHTS TAHT


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> WAHTS TAHT



A THING!

GOOGLE KNOWS!


----------



## Alpo

WAHTS GOGGEL


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> WAHTS GOGGEL



YOU NEED MORE INTERNETSS!!!!! GOOGLE GOGGGLES!!11


----------



## Alpo

WAHT ARE U TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Zepp88

YOU SPEAK MADNESS!! MADNESSSSS!!!!!!!!1


uhh...

Hey, D-EJ did you try out that Game Ex thing?


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Herro, D-EJ did you try out that Game Ex thing?


game ex?


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhh not yet


----------



## Desecrated

google ?


----------



## Alpo

Booger?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ohhh not yet



 c'mon!! I wanna find out if it's good. 

I don't have the funds yet to start my project...I might end up getting a new Mini ITX mobo 1 Ghz cause I kind of want N64 Emus too


----------



## Alpo

zomg


----------



## Zepp88

Fuck the FCC!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

well I'll check it out then


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> well I'll check it out then


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

gao


----------



## Zepp88

Hey kiddies!! Smoke crack!!! This is bealzebozo!


----------



## D-EJ915

installing that shit now

dling emulators lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck the FCC!!



Yeah, fuck'em.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> installing that shit now
> 
> dling emulators lol



Excellent  

You should make picstory, or you know...a boring regular thread. 

I'll be leaving work in a few minutes and I won't see the posts until tommorow


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

seems to work ok, haven't set up emulators and I have no games on this pc


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'll be leaving work in a few minutes and I won't see the posts until tommorow



This is quite t3h sux.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> seems to work ok, haven't set up emulators and I have no games on this pc


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## D-EJ915

gao


----------



## g3rmanium

Fart.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gao



gra0?


----------



## g3rmanium

BLa.


----------



## D-EJ915

gao


----------



## Ivan




----------



## D-EJ915

gao?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> gao?



As in the high-speed internet service, Gao?


----------



## D-EJ915

the girl in Air said gao


gao


----------



## Naren

Air? Isn't that the name of some band?

Gao is the name of an Internet Service Provider that keeps leaving magazines in my post box, trying to get me to subscribe to their highspeed internet access. They won't take a hint that I'm already using FLETS.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

Air (TV) - Anime News Network


----------



## D-EJ915

it was really good, I liked the first half better than the 2nd half but both were good, 2nd half kinda left you going what?...yeah.


----------



## Alpo

It sure did...


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmmm


installing freebsd right now, lol


I love installing OSes


----------



## Alpo

You sure do...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You sure do...



No. YOU sure do...


----------



## Alpo

... 

I'm gonna play some Zelda, see you later!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok fuck that, it was taking forever, I'm installing linux mint...

I could have redone the windows boot loader but I said "eh" and just figured I'd do this and be done with it


----------



## g3rmanium

Feh.


----------



## Naren

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ok fuck that, it was taking forever, I'm installing linux mint...
> 
> I could have redone the windows boot loader but I said "eh" and just figured I'd do this and be done with it



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Meh.



Yeah. Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fneh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Eric!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

Hi... Johannnnnnnnn


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hi... Johannnnnnnnn



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

17600!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Harrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Naren

Time to go to the... Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!


----------



## g3rmanium

For a beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> For a beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr?



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Desecrated

good morningaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> seems to work ok, haven't set up emulators and I have no games on this pc



Vimm's Lair - Preserving the Classics 

Morning everyone!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.



Bleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.

Na, alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

OI.


----------



## g3rmanium

l0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Woo.


----------



## g3rmanium

C'too.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm close to pwning Alpo in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted? Total Posts: 17,618
User Name Posts D-EJ915 3,852 Alpo 2,641 g3rmanium 2,549 Naren 2,048


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## Alpo

zomg


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomg



Yeahz.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Who Posted? Total Posts: 17,618
> User Name Posts D-EJ915 3,852 Alpo 2,641 g3rmanium 2,549 Naren 2,048



Wow. I had NO idea DEJ had almost twice as many posts as me in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nullz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Wow. I had NO idea DEJ had almost twice as many posts as me in this thread.



Yeah, funny isn't it?


----------



## g3rmanium

0h.


----------



## Zepp88

"Ich bin ein Berliner"


----------



## g3rmanium

@hh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> "Ich bin ein Berliner"



Mhhh


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mhhh



 Genau!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Genau!



Genau, ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich glaube, ich hole mir heute Abend noch eine Pizza.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich glaube, ich hole mir heute Abend noch eine Pizza.



Hallo Johann.


 Pizza FRIST mich gern


----------



## Applejelly91

oh damn....why dont i just post 87,000 messages and win myself a hefty sticker.......


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> Pizza FRIST mich gern



Jeder mag Pizza!


----------



## g3rmanium

Applejelly91 said:


> oh damn....why dont i just post 87,000 messages and win myself a hefty sticker.......



Feel free!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jeder mag Pizza!



   ahso.

Jeder braucht Pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

I think I will be experimenting with a little script.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ahso.
> 
> Jeder braucht Pizza.



Leider kriegt nicht jeder Pizza.  

PIZZA FÜR ALLE!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I think I will be experimenting with a little script.



oh yes? what script? We're speaking English? wtf? 



g3rmanium said:


> Leider kriegt nicht jeder Pizza.
> 
> PIZZA FÜR ALLE!



PIZZA FUER ALLE!  <AGREED


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> oh yes? what script? We're speaking English? wtf?



Ja, ich wollte gerade folgendes Skript ausprobieren:



Code:


javascript:var i = 10; void(window.setInterval(function() { void(document.getElementById('vB_Editor_QR_textarea').value = i++); void(clickedelm.value = 'Post Quick Reply'); }, 6000));


Aber irgendwie funktionierts noch nicht.  



Zepp88 said:


> PIZZA FUER ALLE!  <AGREED


----------



## Zepp88

Ich kann Javascript nicht


----------



## g3rmanium

10


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh, eigentlich sollte das ein AJAX-Submit sein.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich kann Javascript nicht



JavaScript ist klasse.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> JavaScript ist klasse.



Ich habe kein klass


----------



## Desecrated

I wish they invented some soy-cheese that were somewhat tasty so that I could eat pizza to.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe kein klass



Du wirst JavaScript bestimmt trotzdem mögen.


----------



## Alpo

Word up, foo'.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du wirst JavaScript bestimmt trotzdem mögen.



Javascript ist mir egall..


----------



## g3rmanium

.00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Javascript ist mir egall..



JavaScript ist aber sehr nützlich für Websites.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> JavaScript ist aber sehr nützlich für Websites.



Genau, aber ich kann Javascript nicht, und ich hasse scripting.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder für Pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Genau, aber ich kann Javascript nicht, und ich hasse scripting.



Was ist an Scripting schlimm?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I completely gave up on this thread. I'm just going to attempt to snipe it when it hits like 99k.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I completely gave up on this thread. I'm just going to attempt to snipe it when it hits like 99k.



No you won't.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Moo


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Moo



Pants.


----------



## Alpo

Poopants?!


----------



## Desecrated

We are closing in on the 20000 post soon.


----------



## Alpo

And it's taken us 6 months.


----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Alpo

Shower time for me too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Poopants?!



Yes.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0n.


----------



## Zepp88

I gots a Violin, I'm learning to play.

So far. I figured out how to play "Oh Christmas Tree"


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I gots a Violin, I'm learning to play.
> 
> So far. I figured out how to play "Oh Christmas Tree"



Warum versuchst du nicht mal was von Meshuggah zu spielen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Römpömpöm-


----------



## g3rmanium

W$uh?


----------



## Zepp88

Meshuggah an Violin???


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gorp?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Zepp88

METTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLL FALLLLSSSSSSSETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haaa!!!


----------



## Zepp88

BLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alpo

Yarrr! Shiver me timbers! Blow the man down!


----------



## Desecrated

soul burn is pretty easy to play on the violin, most part of I can be played, just transpose it to G instead of F#.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> soul burn is pretty easy to play on the violin, most part of I can be played, just transpose it to G instead of F#.



I'm just starting to get comfortable with the instrument, so playing anything is a ways off. I want to teach myself perfect technique and slowly learn with help from others. 

I haven't even checked the tuning on the thing yet, I'm just "getting the feel" for it

psst....guys check my thread in the gear section


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Espaul

Make sure you reed ALL posts before replying to this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

string broke on my baritone, lol, there was a thick layer of gunk on it


----------



## Naren

Espaul said:


> Make sure you reed ALL posts before replying to this thread



Actually I think the rule is that you have to "reed" all posts thrice before replying to this thread.

Unfortunately I have no idea how to "reed."


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed


----------



## Naren

G'night.


----------



## Alpo

Nightsers. 

Good morning.


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon.


----------



## Alpo

Good afternoon, mr. Bond.


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon, Mr. Sea.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Naren

Good evening, Max.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Naren




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Morning all.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Meshuggah an Violin???



Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> METTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLL FALLLLSSSSSSSETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



<haarspray/>


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Klar, warum nicht?



Vastro aum cont warum nicht sliggen borfenslagger!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Fnah.



Costo po filio?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Vastro aum cont warum nicht sliggen borfenslagger!!



Ah, Eric ist wieder gut im Rennen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Costo po filio?



Que pasa?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ah, Eric ist wieder gut im Rennen.



Johann ist ein Gewaltverbrecher.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pizza?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Pizza?



Pizzen


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Johann ist ein Gewaltverbrecher.



Eric ist kein n00b.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eric ist kein n00b.



 Ja...


----------



## garcia3441

Bonan matenon!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja...



Nicht schlecht, Eric. Wo hast du das gelernt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Pizzen



 Für jeden Eine!


----------



## g3rmanium

*PIZZA*


----------



## g3rmanium

*PIZZA!*


----------



## Zepp88

Bin ich ein n00b?


----------



## Desecrated

have you guys been slacking we are still on the 1700 page, I though you would be on the 1800 page by now.


----------



## Zepp88

There has been some extreme posting going on here dude! We need more people!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nein. Bestimmt nicht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> There has been some extreme posting going on here dude! We need more people!



Right!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Goobla Doobla!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mal schauen, was ich heute noch mache.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mal schauen, was ich heute noch mache.



Schlafen? Gitarren spielen? Bier trinken? Alles gut zu machen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich sollte noch etwas bloggen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich sollte noch etwas bloggen.



Nein, das ist langweilich, du sollst Gitarren spielen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schlafen? Gitarren spielen? Bier trinken? Alles gut zu machen.



Gitarre spielen definitiv, ja. 
Schlafen auch.
Bier trinken -- ich trinke nur selten Bier und hab auch keins zuhause (nur Milch und afri cola).


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nein, das ist langweilich, du sollst Gitarren spielen.



Bloggen ist eine gute Sache.  

Genau wie Scripting.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bloggen ist eine gute Sache.
> 
> Genau wie Scripting.



Ach, nein, ich mag Computer bauen und reparirren(spelled fuckin wrong..) nicht Code schreiben..

Afri-cola? Ich will das! Wie schmechts?

BTW Rolos kick ass


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Zepp88

But think about the Rolos man! The Rolos! Rolo auf Deutsch ist Rolo! Schmeckts! Rolos!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach, nein, ich mag Computer bauen und reparirren(spelled fuckin wrong..) nicht Code schreiben..



Reparieren, jo. Ich hab auch jetzt zwei neue Computer, die ich noch aufsetzen muß.

Pizzabox-Server. Kennst du das?



Zepp88 said:


> Afri-cola? Ich will das! Wie schmechts?



Ziemlich wie Coca Cola, nur mit einer TONNE Koffein!  



Zepp88 said:


> BTW Rolos kick ass



URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> But think about the Rolos man! The Rolos! Rolo auf Deutsch ist Rolo! Schmeckts! Rolos!



 <--


----------



## Zepp88

Pizzabox-Server. Ich denke...URL? Ist es mit Mini-ITX gebauen?

Koffein ist 

Rolos




g3rmanium said:


> <--



 

Mike ist ein bißchen kommisch..


----------



## yevetz

17749


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17749



17750?


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> 17750?



yeah  

17751


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> yeah
> 
> 17751



ahh man yes!!

17752!


----------



## yevetz

ah ah ah yeah yeah ah ah ah yeah yeah PIZDETZ!!!!!!!!! 

17753


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> ah ah ah yeah yeah ah ah ah yeah yeah PIZDETZ!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 17753



17754 yes! PIZDETZ!!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> yeah
> 
> 17751



Don't stop now!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pizzabox-Server. Ich denke...URL? Ist es mit Mini-ITX gebauen?



Pizzabox



Zepp88 said:


> Koffein ist



Oh ja.



Zepp88 said:


> Rolos



Ah. Sind die gut?




Zepp88 said:


> Mike ist ein bißchen kommisch..



Mike ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> 17754 yes! PIZDETZ!!



17757

Do you know what is pizdetz means?


----------



## Desecrated

124936


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> 17757
> 
> Do you know what is pizdetz means?



Yes, isn't it like "hell yeah" or "that rules" or "yay!"

That's what the Russians told me


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> 124936



Man it's too much  

17760


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Pizzabox
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Sind die gut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike ist ein bißchen komisch.



Genau

Und ja, Rolos sind super.
Vova! 17761!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, isn't it like "hell yeah" or "that rules" or "yay!"
> 
> That's what the Russians told me



Not exacly ..... we use this word for everything it's depend what impretion you want to show...... like

1. Pizdect!!! Fuck me it's a great guitar

2. Pizdec...... this neck is broken and I can't to fix it.

Originaly translate is "over" but "pizdetz" it's a "bad word"

17762




Zepp88 said:


> Vova! 17761!



     

Bad word like....dick ,ass ,fuck ,sluth ,cum ,dirty bitch low motherfucker ,.......etc


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Not exacly ..... we use this word for everything it's depend what impretion you want to show...... like
> 
> 1. Pizdect!!! Fuck me it's a great guitar
> 
> 2. Pizdec...... this neck is broken and I can't to fix it.
> 
> Originaly translate is "over" but "pizdetz" it's a "bad word"
> 
> 17762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad word like....dick ,ass ,fuck ,sluth ,cum ,dirty bitch low motherfucker ,.......etc



17763

Pizdetz Ann Coulters a whore!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## yevetz

yes like this 

But with this shit "," after pizdec 

17765


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> yes like this
> 
> But with this shit "," after pizdec
> 
> 17765



Thanks! I learn something new everyday...I did notice the Russians use it alot, and told me what it meant sort of..

17766

It must be like how Americans use "fuck" or the Germans use "Scheiß"


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

yes like fuck........... 

fuck off

fucking boss

fuck girl in my car

fuck me

....

17768


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## yevetz

HI


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It must be like how Americans use "fuck" or the Germans use "Scheiß"



Scheiße ist immer populär in Deutschland.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> HI


Hallo.


----------



## yevetz

17773


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

17775


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## yevetz

17777  17777 is mine


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

googol!


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Naren

Googoogooogajoooooobajooojoooo?!?


----------



## Zepp88

Galzak bartok!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

WE GOTS DA FEVAH!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

__


----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

°°


----------



## g3rmanium

**


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

17800!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



roflcopter.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



As of lately, your postings have started to sux0rz, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

PARTY


----------



## D-EJ915

PB&J ftw


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

joppiedo


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated

hahahahahaha


----------



## Zepp88

CHEESE PARTY!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

*yawn* I'm freakin sleepy...


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

gooha!


----------



## Desecrated

ahoog


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## garcia3441

Bonan nokton!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Naren

Sup, Dej?


----------



## garcia3441

Mi ne komprenas vin.


----------



## Naren

Are you friggin' serious, dude!?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## garcia3441

Mi ludas La&#265; gitaro


----------



## D-EJ915

gup!


----------



## Naren

Sup, Jeff?


----------



## Alpo

Sup, everybody?


----------



## Naren

Drugs, Alpo, drugs.


----------



## Alpo

Say no to drugs!


----------



## Naren

I said "maybe" to drugs...


----------



## Alpo

You're supposed to say "NO!"


----------



## D-EJ915

you got the new page


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You're supposed to say "NO!"



That's what I heard... but I wasn't sure, y'know...


----------



## D-EJ915

glogg


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning all.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sup?


----------



## g3rmanium

Sup dawg?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got Pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

Got Pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

Double posting ftw.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## g3rmanium

Yahoo! has started to sux0rz quite heavily.


----------



## g3rmanium

Slurp is going insane on my site.


----------



## cadenhead

D-EJ915 said:


> sleep time



nighty night


----------



## g3rmanium

Are they trying to crawl 10 * the amount Google crawls to win the search engine battle?


----------



## g3rmanium

I can only speculate.


----------



## g3rmanium

I almost ed when I saw Slurp making 14 % of all requests on my page.


----------



## g3rmanium

Considering the amount of referals I get from Yahoo!, this isn't what I was expecting.


----------



## g3rmanium

But crawl-delay seems to work pretty well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I have it set to 60.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm looking into the percentage of requests Slurp has made over time.


----------



## g3rmanium

Maybe I can see some interesting trends (yawn).


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

17870


----------



## Naren

Germanium, I gotta hand it to you for actually writing stuff instead of the absolute nonsense you used to revel in.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium, I gotta hand it to you for actually writing stuff instead of the absolute nonsense you used to revel in.



Thanks Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

:bruh:


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG.


----------



## g3rmanium

Free Pizza for everyone!


----------



## g3rmanium

Just something.


----------



## g3rmanium

17881


----------



## g3rmanium

17882


----------



## g3rmanium

17883


----------



## g3rmanium

17884


----------



## g3rmanium

17885


----------



## g3rmanium

17886


----------



## g3rmanium

17887


----------



## g3rmanium

17888


----------



## g3rmanium

17889


----------



## g3rmanium

17890


----------



## g3rmanium

17891


----------



## g3rmanium

17892


----------



## g3rmanium

17893


----------



## g3rmanium

17894


----------



## g3rmanium

17895.


----------



## g3rmanium

17896.


----------



## g3rmanium

17897.


----------



## g3rmanium

yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

17899


----------



## g3rmanium

17900!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Danke Aleksi


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

pants


----------



## g3rmanium

pants


----------



## g3rmanium

pants  pants


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm going to buy some Pasta later this evening.


----------



## Alpo

Pasta-Laser?


----------



## Zepp88

Pizza-Laser!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Pasta-Laser?



 

Pasta


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pizza-Laser!



 

Pizza 

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, wie gehts dir heute?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, wie gehts dir heute?



Gut, danke. Ich hab heute morgen noch ein paar Webseiten gemacht.

Vielleicht werde ich heute Abend noch etwas Skripten.


----------



## g3rmanium

nulll.


----------



## g3rmanium

n00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

die, n00b.


----------



## Desecrated

good bye guys, I'm going away for the weekend, I hope you reach the 2000th page.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh gleich nach Hause.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good bye guys, I'm going away for the weekend, I hope you reach the 2000th page.



Danke, Servus.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> die, n00b.



Is that die, n00b or the, n00b? 



g3rmanium said:


> Gut, danke. Ich hab heute morgen noch ein paar Webseiten gemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich heute Abend noch etwas Skripten.



Skripten


----------



## g3rmanium

"Opera/9.00 (Windows NT 5.1; U; en)"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Is that die, n00b or the, n00b?



n00b.



Zepp88 said:


> Skripten


----------



## Zepp88

Ich bin kein verdammt n00b!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin kein verdammt n00b!



Ach so. Na dann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



die, n00b.


----------



## Zepp88

FEVAH!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch



 Alpo ist ein n00b.


----------



## Zepp88

Johann ist ein n00b


----------



## Alpo




----------



## ZeroSignal

Jawohl!

faskdjfksjdf is now a post...


----------



## Desecrated

17944


----------



## Desecrated

17945


----------



## Desecrated

17947


----------



## ZeroSignal

HA wrong! ^^^^


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> HA wrong! ^^^^



ah yes, he is false as hell!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> ah yes, he is false as hell!



Indeed he is. I would like to thank you for pointing that out to me. Without your help and cooperation, I would have never noticed that he is, to put it precisely, "false as hell." Thank you.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I deem the internet AND my laptop's non-functional CD/DVD player false...

I love booleen...


----------



## Naren

Booleen is a sweet girl, isn't she?


----------



## D-EJ915

who the fuck is booleen


----------



## Naren

Jeff, you don't know Booleen?!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Is it... YOU?


----------



## Naren

Booleen's a girl, dude. I'm a guy. My name is Naren Bloodwraith VI of the deathreapers.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## ZeroSignal

Naren check out the forumspy! our posts got mixed up!


----------



## Zepp88

She says "Yes, No, And? If? If then? Or Else?"


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> who the fuck is booleen



True dat.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

What does pwned mean?


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> What does pwned mean?



You are false, that's what it means.


Scheißkerl....


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmmm


----------



## Zepp88

hmmm hmm hmm hmmmmmm hmm hm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Cat girl?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo, why do you always have TEH FEVAH!?


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> hmmm hmm hmm hmmmmmm hmm hm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Cat girl?


:3


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> :3



?
:3 <ass?
:3 <his chin looks like balls you want me to cover that too?
:3 <some fucked up anime reference?

what?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

FACE


----------



## D-EJ915

gwar!


----------



## Zepp88

I left the chat


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

hah!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Zepp88

dude......nws....


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Someone's got balls here.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> dude......nws....



Na und?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Na, dann machen wir die 17000 doch fertig, oder?


----------



## g3rmanium

*bass*


----------



## g3rmanium

*rar*


----------



## g3rmanium

*muh*


----------



## g3rmanium

*fnuh*


----------



## g3rmanium

*ctuh*


----------



## g3rmanium

*grmblfx*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

10


----------



## g3rmanium

9!


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

7!


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## Zepp88

GOOGEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## g3rmanium

mann, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## g3rmanium

*18000!*


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt.


----------



## Zepp88

...you forgot to do 4!


----------



## loktide

pwnt


----------



## ZeroSignal

loktide said:


> pwnt



What the hell does that mean!?!?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ...you forgot to do 4!



Wen interessierts?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> What the hell does that mean!?!?!?!?



This is pwnage.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> This is pwnage.


I'm sorry, WHA?!?


----------



## loktide




----------



## ZeroSignal

loktide said:


>



Rammstein have really let themselves go...

Blah blah Kraftwerk blah...


----------



## yevetz

18010


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## loktide

i'm tired


----------



## ZeroSignal

1

whadda ya mean this message is too short? stupid False computer... Booleen rocks!


----------



## loktide

d'oh!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Touche...


----------



## yevetz

18017


----------



## D-EJ915

g!wah


----------



## Naren

ZeroSignal said:


> 1
> 
> whadda ya mean this message is too short? stupid False computer... Booleen rocks!



What the hell does Booleen have to do with anything?  Why are you pulling her into this?


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

zanzibar!


----------



## Naren

Indeedibar.


----------



## D-EJ915

gara!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gaara


----------



## Naren

Bara.


----------



## loktide

rummut


----------



## Naren

Bummut


----------



## Alpo

Hi guys.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm sorry, WHA?!?









/\ /\
Pwnage.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?


----------



## Naren




----------



## Michael

Yeyah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fr3sh!


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, I mean, like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah. I mean, yeah.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, so, yeah.


----------



## Naren

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, like, yeah, like, you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah!



Yeah, right!


----------



## Naren

Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuk'd.


----------



## Naren

Fucked?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Fucked?!



 

No, just fuk'd.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> No, just fuk'd.



fubar-ed?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fr3sh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> fubar-ed?



FUK OFF!


----------



## g3rmanium

.wad?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Puh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pwnage.


----------



## g3rmanium

User Name Posts D-EJ915 3,892 g3rmanium 2,759 Alpo 2,685 Naren 2,082 Desecrated 451


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> FUK OFF!



Maybe you should work on your spelling, son.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you should work on your spelling, son.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

I pwnt Aleksi


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

_


----------



## g3rmanium

lal.


----------



## g3rmanium

l0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

l0lz.


----------



## g3rmanium

nuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

bruh.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Na, was geht?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, heute ist "pay day" so es geht mir gut! Und also, es ist Freitag so es geht noch besser! 

Wie sagt mann "pay day" auf Deutsch?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alles roflcopter?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, heute ist "pay day" so es geht mir gut! Und also, es ist Freitag so es geht noch besser!
> 
> Wie sagt mann "pay day" auf Deutsch?



Zahltag. Ist aber nicht so üblich.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zahltag. Ist aber nicht so üblich.



 Es ist selben.



g3rmanium said:


> Alpo ist ein bißchen komisch


----------



## loktide

monkeycake


----------



## Zepp88

mmm, congealed monkey brains *DEVOUR* mmm mmm mmm, i eated a brains


----------



## loktide

monkeysaladsoupsuey-deep fried


----------



## Zepp88

mmm bratmonkey mit kartoffeln und wurst salat


----------



## loktide

mmm, ja... bratmonkey mit spätzle und sauerkraut nürnbuerger art mit salatgarnitur und goldbraun knusprig gebratene monkeyohren


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> mmm, ja... bratmonkey mit spätzle und sauerkraut nürnbuerger art mit salatgarnitur und goldbraun knusprig gebratene monkeyohren



mmm lecker..


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist selben.



Jo das schon.



Zepp88 said:


>



Ich glaube, ich esse morgen mal einen Salat.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab heute meinen zweiten Server zum Abholen fertig.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dann gehts ans Konfigurieren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich brauch noch Equipment.


----------



## g3rmanium

18100


----------



## g3rmanium

Vier GB RAM, ein Paar 15k U320 SCSI-Platten.


----------



## g3rmanium

blah


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Null.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## loktide

määäh


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Vier GB RAM, ein Paar 15k U320 SCSI-Platten.



 

aber SATA ist leichter gestalten.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> aber SATA ist leichter gestalten.



Die Pizzaboxen, die ich jetzt hab, haben nur U320 SCSI. Außerdem ist SCSI badass.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Die Pizzaboxen, die ich jetzt hab, haben nur U320 SCSI. Außerdem ist SCSI badass.



Ja es ist schnell


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja es ist schnell



15k U320 SCSI ist auch nicht langsam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Guh?


----------



## Zepp88

bloop bloop...

Ich habe SCSI nicht viel benutzen. Ich habe kein Server.

Mein iMac hat SATA


----------



## g3rmanium

Römpömpöm


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> bloop bloop...



Pommes frites?



Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe SCSI nicht viel benutzen. Ich habe kein Server.



Ich hab nen eigenen Server. Ist eine gute Sache, man lernt sehr viel dabei.



Zepp88 said:


> Mein iMac hat SATA



Ich hasse Apple.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pommes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Mann, über zwei Stunden keine Posts hier. Erbärmlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, hallo Aleksi.


----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Parcheezi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Johann


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## Karl Hungus

MATT DAMON!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG WEHRE!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

MATT DAMON!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

"Nice going F.A.G. You really made the world a better place. Didn't you F.A.G.?"  man I love that film...


----------



## Zepp88

TRA! LA LA! LA LA! TRA! LA LA! DEE DA! TRA! LA LA! LA LA! TRA! LA LA! DEE DA!


----------



## Karl Hungus

MATT DAMON!!!


----------



## Zepp88

KARL HUNGRY!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> KARL HUNGRY!



Oooh BURN!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Zepp88 said:


> KARL HUNGRY!



BEER GOOOOD!!!

NAPSTER BAAAAAAD!!!


----------



## Zepp88

All Day I Dream About Sex ??



Karl Hungus said:


> BEER GOOOOD!!!
> 
> NAPSTER BAAAAAAD!!!



SNARF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIVE ME BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



+16468545684464656484654 FOR ILLEGAL DOWNLOADS!!!


WHAT?!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

lollers!


----------



## Zepp88

wha whats happening? oh god, im scared, what the fuck is happening in here? i think...i i think it's.....................it's..............it's...




MADNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alpo

OMG CHECK OUT MAH NU CLIP IN TEH RECORDING FORUM!1!!1


----------



## Zepp88

Go drink Clorox


----------



## Alpo

WAHTZ TAHT


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> WAHTZ TAHT



It's like....koolaid....for infants....


----------



## Karl Hungus

TOTORO GOOOOD!

NAPSTER BAAAAD!


----------



## Alpo

kool


----------



## Zepp88

Karl Hungus said:


> TOTORO GOOOOD!
> 
> NAPSTER BAAAAD!



GARRRARRRRRRRAARRARRARAARAARARAAAAARAARARARRRRRRAAAR!!!


CLOROX GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUNGRY BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## Zepp88

Karl Hungus said:


>






gir good


----------



## Karl Hungus

Zepp88 said:


> gir good



Correct!


----------



## Zepp88

gir good


----------



## D-EJ915

HUZZAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Pruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bluh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

Morning-fever!


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

zaza!


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Naren

EVENING FEVER!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## Naren

Hey, duude. 'Sup, brah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo 3ric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, sup 'brah.'


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ia! Ia! Cthulhu ftagn!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wuff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnoh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bloh.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

42.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

18200!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

hooha!


----------



## Alpo

Brew-ha!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Alpo

I can has a fevah!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

cowabunga


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrv!


----------



## loktide

gobbles


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I can has a fevah!



But you can not has win this thread.


----------



## loktide

yoink


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrvi


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrvii


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

as we approach the 2000 posts mark I'd like to suggest that each one of us takes the chance to look back at the highs and lows of internet conversation that have ocoured thus far


----------



## D-EJ915

you mean 20k?


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time zzzz


----------



## Alpo




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## loktide

monkeycake


----------



## yevetz

18232


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

morning all.


----------



## g3rmanium

mefrommiddleearth said:


> as we approach the 2000 posts mark I'd like to suggest that each one of us takes the chance to look back at the highs and lows of internet conversation that have ocoured thus far



Good idea.

[action=g3rmanium]looks back[/action]

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Oi


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

Ich will wieder schönes wetter


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Ich will wieder schönes wetter



Also hier in München ist wunderbares blau-weißes Wetter. Bayern halt


----------



## loktide

hm... ich sollte vielleicht nach München fahren


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Karl Hungus

ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT!?!!???


----------



## Makelele

Blargh!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Posted in the throw the horns thread already, but just to scare the shit out of a few of you guys:


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Karl Hungus

I happen to have a pretty decent mustache. I'm letting it get as long as possible, and training it to curl up at the ends. I hope to have something to rival Salvador Dali at some stage.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> hm... ich sollte vielleicht nach München fahren



Klar. Lohnt sich immer. Allerdings eher wegen dem Umland.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU SPEAK IT!?!!???



Wer willn das wissen, hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

loktide said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrviii


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrix


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrx


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxi


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrxi



rawrxi bxi ktrxi claxi


----------



## Alpo

xi


----------



## Naren

xi xi xi


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> xi xi xi



xi xi xi


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

a.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxii

sleepy sleepy


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Karl Hungus

I am not amused.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> I am not amused.



I am in the chat.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

18300.


----------



## Makelele

Why don't you make like a tree, and get the fuck outta here?


----------



## loktide

monkeys


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Why don't you make like a tree, and get the fuck outta here?



Say what?


----------



## loktide

Makelele said:


> Why don't you make like a tree, and get the fuck outta here?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> !


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

ALPO


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

HI


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## yevetz

:hello:



euioa


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## stuz719

In the days of my youth I was told what it means to be a man.

Just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stuz719 said:


> In the days of my youth I was told what it means to be a man.
> 
> Just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

The chat activity is quite interesting:

[Sevenstring]: Loomer has entered at 3:55 pm
[Sevenstring]: Loomer has left at 3:56 pm
[Sevenstring]: high-eye has entered at 3:59 pm
[Sevenstring]: high-eye has left at 4:00 pm
[Sevenstring]: lailer75 has entered at 4:17 pm
[Sevenstring]: lailer75 has left at 4:17 pm


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxii


----------



## Desecrated

ö..


----------



## djpharoah

Aint nothing like a gangsta party


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxiii


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawriv


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxv


forgot the x on the last one


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxvi


----------



## Zepp88

one day the rabbits will realize what is happening to them and rise up against the carrots.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxvii


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxviii


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



Ach ja richtig.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach ja richtig.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxix


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mike. Na, Lust auf Pizza?


----------



## Desecrated

pizza!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxx


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, Lust auf Pizza?



Ja, immer.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxxi


----------



## yevetz

18370

Ya yebal


----------



## Zepp88

18372 ja aja jajaja ajajaja ahakjjoajaonma oaiohorhgoehovnsdvns;ldjowjwkejtgdfjvarj;ijds nvafdhoewrijalskjdbngorejelawj3wr

This is a post


eworgja;ofjg;aorijqejriopfaj[kdflnmaoneorghujhdfjlhnoerasjglkhoiturvba/jewpqjkrjoqirjqkdfqqqqqqqqirlkas

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxxii


----------



## yevetz

18374

ya manal


----------



## Desecrated

this is not a post


----------



## Desecrated

Is this a question ?


----------



## Desecrated

Is this an answer


----------



## yevetz

This is a fact


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> This is a fact



hahahahahahah e-rep for that


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrxiii


----------



## Karl Hungus

Desecrated said:


> Is this a question ?



THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS TTOP!!!!!


----------



## loktide

THIS IS PI :=
3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174324112515076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308617928680920874760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005370614680674919278191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961567945208095146550225231603881930142093762137855956638937787083039069792077346722182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201497442850732518666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711672291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126711136990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416549859461637180270981994309924488957571282890592323326097299712084433573265489382391193259746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561809377344403070746921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658213144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915441101044682325271620105265227211166039666557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056476931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249441668039626579787718556084552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800700237877659134401712749470420562230538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797270826683063432858785698305235808933065757406795457163775254202114955761581400250126228594130216471550979259230990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961489030463994713296210734043751895735961458901938971311179042978285647503203198691514028708085990480109412147221317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043063321751829798662237172159160771669254748738986654949450114654062843366393790039769265672146385306736096571209180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186082041900042296617119637792133757511495950156604963186294726547364252308177036751590673502350728354056704038674351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939780541934144737744184263129860809988868741326047215695162396586457302163159819319516735381297416772947867242292465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965897940924323789690706977942236250822168895738379862300159377647165122893578601588161755782973523344604281512627203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541341899485444734567383162499341913181480927777103863877343177207545654532207770921201905166096280490926360197598828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035045077723554710585954870279081435624014517180624643626794561275318134078330336254232783944975382437205835311477119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337464144282277263465947047458784778720192771528073176790770715721344473060570073349243693113835049316312840425121925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520116583934196562134914341595625865865570552690496520985803385072242648293972858478316305777756068887644624824685792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362676044925627420420832085661190625454337213153595845068772460290161876679524061634252257719542916299193064553779914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407909145135711136941091193932519107602082520261879853188770584297259167781314969900901921169717372784768472686084900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233451722013812806965011784408745196012122859937162313017114448464090389064495444006198690754851602632750529834918740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551843063545500766828294930413776552793975175461395398468339363830474611996653858153842056853386218672523340283087112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010218356462201349671518819097303811980049734072396103685406643193950979019069963955245300545058068550195673022921913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538593810234395544959778377902374216172711172364343543947822181852862408514006660443325888569867054315470696574745855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562578432298827372319898757141595781119635833005940873068121602876496286744604774649159950549737425626901049037781986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468838343634655379498641927056387293174872332083760112302991136793862708943879936201629515413371424892830722012690147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132392640616013635815590742202020318727760527721900556148425551879253034351398442532234157623361064250639049750086562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607815478181152843667957061108615331504452127473924544945423682886061340841486377670096120715124914043027253860764823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598442391986291642193994907236234646844117394032659184044378051333894525742399508296591228508555821572503107125701266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756516999811614101002996078386909291603028840026910414079288621507842451670908700069928212066041837180653556725253256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486003415872298053498965022629174878820273420922224533985626476691490556284250391275771028402799806636582548892648802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182941270336931378517860904070866711496558343434769338578171138645587367812301458768712660348913909562009939361031029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529763475748119356709110137751721008031559024853090669203767192203322909433467685142214477379393751703443661991040337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333039107225383742182140883508657391771509682887478265699599574490661758344137522397096834080053559849175417381883999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517028352971634456212964043523117600665101241200659755851276178583829204197484423608007193045761893234922927965019875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749923563025494780249011419521238281530911407907386025152274299581807247162591668545133312394804947079119153267343028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669758318327131425170296923488962766844032326092752496035799646925650493681836090032380929345958897069536534940603402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547119621844396582533754388569094113031509526179378002974120766514793942590298969594699556576121865619673378623625612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561514463204692790682120738837781423356282360896320806822246801224826117718589638140918390367367222088832151375560037279839400415297002878307667094447456013455641725437090697939612257142989467154357846878861444581231459357198492252847160504922124247014121478057345510500801908699603302763478708108175450119307141223390866393833952942578690507643100638351983438934159613185434754649556978103829309716465143840700707360411237359984345225161050702705623526601276484830840761183013052793205427462865403603674532865105706587488225698157936789766974220575059683440869735020141020672358502007245225632651341055924019027421624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001264560016237428802109276457931065792295524988727584610126483699989225695968815920560010165525637568


----------



## D-EJ915

ttopz0rz


----------



## Karl Hungus

loktide said:


> THIS IS PI :=
> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174324112515076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308617928680920874760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005370614680674919278191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961567945208095146550225231603881930142093762137855956638937787083039069792077346722182562599661501421503068038447734549202605414665925201497442850732518666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711672291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126711136990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416549859461637180270981994309924488957571282890592323326097299712084433573265489382391193259746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561809377344403070746921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658213144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915441101044682325271620105265227211166039666557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056476931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249441668039626579787718556084552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800700237877659134401712749470420562230538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880797270826683063432858785698305235808933065757406795457163775254202114955761581400250126228594130216471550979259230990796547376125517656751357517829666454779174501129961489030463994713296210734043751895735961458901938971311179042978285647503203198691514028708085990480109412147221317947647772622414254854540332157185306142288137585043063321751829798662237172159160771669254748738986654949450114654062843366393790039769265672146385306736096571209180763832716641627488880078692560290228472104031721186082041900042296617119637792133757511495950156604963186294726547364252308177036751590673502350728354056704038674351362222477158915049530984448933309634087807693259939780541934144737744184263129860809988868741326047215695162396586457302163159819319516735381297416772947867242292465436680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965897940924323789690706977942236250822168895738379862300159377647165122893578601588161755782973523344604281512627203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541341899485444734567383162499341913181480927777103863877343177207545654532207770921201905166096280490926360197598828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035045077723554710585954870279081435624014517180624643626794561275318134078330336254232783944975382437205835311477119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337464144282277263465947047458784778720192771528073176790770715721344473060570073349243693113835049316312840425121925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092854520116583934196562134914341595625865865570552690496520985803385072242648293972858478316305777756068887644624824685792603953527734803048029005876075825104747091643961362676044925627420420832085661190625454337213153595845068772460290161876679524061634252257719542916299193064553779914037340432875262888963995879475729174642635745525407909145135711136941091193932519107602082520261879853188770584297259167781314969900901921169717372784768472686084900337702424291651300500516832336435038951702989392233451722013812806965011784408745196012122859937162313017114448464090389064495444006198690754851602632750529834918740786680881833851022833450850486082503930213321971551843063545500766828294930413776552793975175461395398468339363830474611996653858153842056853386218672523340283087112328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010218356462201349671518819097303811980049734072396103685406643193950979019069963955245300545058068550195673022921913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538593810234395544959778377902374216172711172364343543947822181852862408514006660443325888569867054315470696574745855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562578432298827372319898757141595781119635833005940873068121602876496286744604774649159950549737425626901049037781986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468838343634655379498641927056387293174872332083760112302991136793862708943879936201629515413371424892830722012690147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781965362132392640616013635815590742202020318727760527721900556148425551879253034351398442532234157623361064250639049750086562710953591946589751413103482276930624743536325691607815478181152843667957061108615331504452127473924544945423682886061340841486377670096120715124914043027253860764823634143346235189757664521641376796903149501910857598442391986291642193994907236234646844117394032659184044378051333894525742399508296591228508555821572503107125701266830240292952522011872676756220415420516184163484756516999811614101002996078386909291603028840026910414079288621507842451670908700069928212066041837180653556725253256753286129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486003415872298053498965022629174878820273420922224533985626476691490556284250391275771028402799806636582548892648802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182941270336931378517860904070866711496558343434769338578171138645587367812301458768712660348913909562009939361031029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529763475748119356709110137751721008031559024853090669203767192203322909433467685142214477379393751703443661991040337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333039107225383742182140883508657391771509682887478265699599574490661758344137522397096834080053559849175417381883999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909517028352971634456212964043523117600665101241200659755851276178583829204197484423608007193045761893234922927965019875187212726750798125547095890455635792122103334669749923563025494780249011419521238281530911407907386025152274299581807247162591668545133312394804947079119153267343028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179289647669758318327131425170296923488962766844032326092752496035799646925650493681836090032380929345958897069536534940603402166544375589004563288225054525564056448246515187547119621844396582533754388569094113031509526179378002974120766514793942590298969594699556576121865619673378623625612521632086286922210327488921865436480229678070576561514463204692790682120738837781423356282360896320806822246801224826117718589638140918390367367222088832151375560037279839400415297002878307667094447456013455641725437090697939612257142989467154357846878861444581231459357198492252847160504922124247014121478057345510500801908699603302763478708108175450119307141223390866393833952942578690507643100638351983438934159613185434754649556978103829309716465143840700707360411237359984345225161050702705623526601276484830840761183013052793205427462865403603674532865105706587488225698157936789766974220575059683440869735020141020672358502007245225632651341055924019027421624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001264560016237428802109276457931065792295524988727584610126483699989225695968815920560010165525637568



BULLSHIT!!!

Pi is exactly 3.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus!


----------



## yevetz

XYYY

This is a DNA code


----------



## D-EJ915

gonada?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

smexy neko


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> smexy neko



smexy neeeeko? Smayxay nayyyyyko?!


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh, I am a smexy neko <3


----------



## Naren

I wish I knew what that was...


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> pizza!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, immer.



Ich auch.


----------



## g3rmanium

18400!


----------



## D-EJ915

"actually I'm in the witness protection program, the morgendorfers were kind enough to take me in after my entire family was exterminated by the mob"




I love daria


----------



## Naren

I remember my answer to a literature quiz in 10th grade where I said that the author wrote the poem because he was irritated with the United States legal system, most likely because his entire family was killed off by the government when he was 5.

Of course, I was saying this about Thoreau.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## D-EJ915

"I'm an exotic dance, I take my clothes off for men...you know, in clubs..."

"wow really?"

"She's good"

"you've seen her?"


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> "I'm an exotic dance, I take my clothes off for men...you know, in clubs..."
> 
> "wow really?"
> 
> "She's good"
> 
> "you've seen her?"


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> b.



X?


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> e.



H...  KLP? ... JFRZTIKKEDX. LIDAEEWK?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> X?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> H...  KLP? ... JFRZTIKKEDX. LIDAEEWK?!?!


----------



## yevetz

18413


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR FAVOURITE PEDO IS TOUCHING?


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

x.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

d.


----------



## g3rmanium

p.


----------



## g3rmanium

w.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

t.


----------



## Naren

You suck, Germanium. You suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

a.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You suck, Germanium. You suck.



Germanium doesn't suck:


----------



## g3rmanium

z.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## g3rmanium

v.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Scott

I lost my wallet


----------



## Naren

Scott said:


> I lost my wallet



Not cool.


----------



## g3rmanium

c.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## loktide

Scott said:


> I lost my wallet



ouch!


----------



## Scott

Naren said:


> Not cool.



Not at all. Shitty thing is, I think I left it on the bus on Saturday, since it isn't anywhere in the house, and I haven't gone anywhere since Saturday. Now I have to wait for the transits Lost and Found to open, and check it out.

No charges on my CC yet though, so that's good.


----------



## loktide

Scott said:


> Not at all. Shitty thing is, I think I left it on the bus on Saturday, since it isn't anywhere in the house, and I haven't gone anywhere since Saturday. Now I have to wait for the transits Lost and Found to open, and check it out.
> 
> No charges on my CC yet though, so that's good.



i hope you got your cards locked still at time


----------



## Naren

Scott said:


> Not at all. Shitty thing is, I think I left it on the bus on Saturday, since it isn't anywhere in the house, and I haven't gone anywhere since Saturday. Now I have to wait for the transits Lost and Found to open, and check it out.
> 
> No charges on my CC yet though, so that's good.



Scary. Be ready to cancel your credit cards.


----------



## Scott

And I need it today too. I have a big, important purchase to make


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Scott said:


> And I need it today too. I have a big, important purchase to make



Like... pr0n?


----------



## Scott

bass pr0n, yes.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Like... pr0n?



Dude, no one can buy Pron. He costs like 60 billion dollars and then after that about 100 million dollars a year for upkeep. The electric bill alone for Pron is over $300,000 a month.


----------



## g3rmanium

x.


----------



## g3rmanium

Scott said:


> bass pr0n, yes.



Bass.  

I'd rather buy a pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Dude, no one can buy Pron. He costs like 60 billion dollars and then after that about 100 million dollars a year for upkeep. The electric bill alone for Pron is over $300,000 a month.



Eh?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eh?



Don't tell me you were talking about things you don't understand... and could never hope to fathom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Don't tell me you were talking about things you don't understand... and could never hope to fathom.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> WTF?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



You know what we say over here in Germany? We say "Die."

Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You know what we say over here in Germany? We say "Die."



Äh echt?



Naren said:


> Ja.



Klar.


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## yevetz

Pizdetz

Pizda

Huy


----------



## g3rmanium

nop.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Pizdetz
> 
> Pizda
> 
> Huy



Yes.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

o(),


----------



## g3rmanium

*BASS*


----------



## yevetz

PIZDASS


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PIZDASS



PIZZABASS


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> PIZZABASS



ÁÀÑÑ


----------



## Zepp88

pizdetz! pizza! Ich liebe Pizza!


----------



## yevetz

Ich liebe SEX


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Ich liebe SEX


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



DA FEVAH!!!!


----------



## yevetz

" I know Kung-Fu" 
Neo (matrix)


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> " I know Kung-Fu"
> Neo (matrix)



"I know E."
(g3rmanium)


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

v.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



Servus Mike.


----------



## yevetz

F C U K


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> F C U K



Yeah that's fukd.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.

Gruß Johann


----------



## yevetz

LOH


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

uyeban


----------



## loktide

Prost!


----------



## yevetz

Prostitutka


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> Prost!



Mit Vodka!


----------



## yevetz

Vodka - yam yam


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Vodka - yam yam



PIZDETZ VODKA!


----------



## loktide

NOSTROVI! 
(or whatever it's spelled like)


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

w.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> PIZDETZ VODKA!



YA YA NATURLICH


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> YA YA NATURLICH


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## yevetz

U blyat'


----------



## loktide

(monkeys)


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Q.



No, you are E. I am Q.




Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> YA YA NATURLICH



Klar doch!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Klar doch!



Ach klar ja doch geh!


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Klar doch!



Don't get anything that you said


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> No, you are E. I am Q.



 

 

 

*FREE PIZZA!*



Zepp88 said:


> Q.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> *FREE PIZZA!*




Q.
exactly


----------



## yevetz

*FREE PIZZA RULES!*


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> *FREE PIZZA RULES!*



Q.


----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> *FREE RULES! PIZZA?*


----------



## yevetz

:SCREAM:

My work day is over I going to home


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> :SCREAM:
> 
> My work day is over I going to home



I have like....5 hours left..


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> *FREE PIZZA RULES!*



*YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11*


----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> :SCREAM:
> 
> My work day is over I going to home



me too, soon


----------



## D-EJ915

TRANSFORMERS!!!


DESTROY HTE RUNNER & BLOODLINED CALLIGRAPHY!!!


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## loktide

GOD HIMSELF said:


> you are doomed, fellow earthlings


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Transformers, more than meets the eye!



STFU!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> STFU!


what the fuck?


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> what the fuck?



FUCK!


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## Alpo

Spiderman, Spiderman, does whatever a spider can!


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> what the fuck?



fuck the what!


----------



## D-EJ915

you know what


1 hour 13 minutes transformers \m/


----------



## yevetz

I already at home


----------



## Alpo

TRANSFROMERS MOAR TAHN MEETS TEH EYE !!1!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## yevetz

SUKA


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> TRANSFROMERS MOAR TAHN MEETS TEH EYE !!1!



STFU!


----------



## loktide

it's time for you to take your soma


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr rawr


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

Must go coz I have practice with my band soon. 

Seeya


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> it's time for you to take your soma



Open your third eye.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> Open your third eye.


----------



## Zepp88

WE ARE THE GRAYS WE HAVE CREATED SOMA TO EXPAND YOUR SENSES AND MAKE YOU SELF AWARE. WE ARE YOUR CREATORS, OPEN YOUR THIRD EYES TO SEE OUR CRAFT CIRCLING YOUR PLANET, WE WILL TAKE YOU HOME


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> WE ARE THE GRAYS WE HAVE CREATED SOMA TO EXPAND YOUR SENSES AND MAKE YOU SELF AWARE. WE ARE YOUR CREATORS, OPEN YOUR THIRD EYES TO SEE OUR CRAFT CIRCLING YOUR PLANET, WE WILL TAKE YOU HOME




dude, that's seriously fucked up... are you high?


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> dude, that's seriously fucked up... are you high?



No. Haven't been high in quite a while actually.










 <I'm watching you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Salut, ca va?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <I'm watching you.



Oh hai.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hai.



Q.


----------



## Kakaka

I think it was very unpolite of Ed Roman's to unashamedly copy shapes and specs from famous guitar brands without paying the due royalties.


----------



## Zepp88

Kakaka said:


> I think it was very unpolite of Ed Roman's to unashamedly copy shapes and specs from famous guitar brands without paying the due royalties.



Dude..you're like...behind, ressurecting dead threads, and now dead topics.

You NEED TO BE EDUCATED BY THE OVERLORDS, DRINK YOUR SOMA


----------



## yevetz

qwerty


----------



## Darth Vader

I find your excessive posting disturbing.


----------



## loktide

Darth Vader said:


> I find your excessive posting disturbing.



i find your disturbance excessive


----------



## Darth Vader

Don't make me destroy you.


----------



## Spoongirl

darth vader xD!


----------



## loktide

Darth Vader said:


> Don't make me destroy you.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!



What that means?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr is just a "cute" way of saying "roar"

like...kitty vs lion...


----------



## Naren

Darth Vader said:


> Don't make me destroy you.



You won't destroy me. I sense good in you, father.



yevetz said:


> What that means?



It means &#36703;&#12367;


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Gore.


----------



## D-EJ915

whore?


----------



## Ryan

&#36703;&#36703;


----------



## D-EJ915

smores!


----------



## Naren

Ryan said:


> &#36703;&#36703;



Hey. It's a thunderous roaring and rumbling Christmas!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## yevetz

rewr!!!


----------



## Naren

That's a new one, yevetz. Let me try one now.

Rooewr!


----------



## D-EJ915

ROOOOOOOAAARRRR


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> ROOOOOOOAAARRRR



Rohr?


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> That's a new one, yevetz. Let me try one now.
> 
> Rooewr!



About what you talking I don't understand.?


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> About what you talking I don't understand.?



Dictionary.com


----------



## yevetz

Man I understand WHAT you talk........I don't understand ABOUT WHAT you talk.


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> Man I understand WHAT you talk........I don't understand ABOUT WHAT you talk.



It's all good.


----------



## yevetz

OK

BTW You have a PM


----------



## Naren

So do you.


----------



## yevetz

Another PM


----------



## loktide

where's vader?


----------



## Naren

loktide said:


> where's vader?



He... died... 

Don't you remember?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> He... died...



OH NOES!

Shit.


----------



## Alpo

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrau.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> OH NOES!
> 
> Shit.



I know.


----------



## yevetz

Yop tvayu mat'


----------



## Naren

&#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12435;&#12384;&#12363;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#20998;&#12363;&#12435;&#12397;&#12540;


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> &#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12435;&#12384;&#12363;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#20998;&#12363;&#12435;&#12397;&#12540;





I really all my life cant even imagine the keyboard with some Asian language


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I know.


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> I really all my life cant even imagine the keyboard with some Asian language



It probably doesn't look too different from your keyboard. It just has a few extra keys.

Maybe 6 more.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> He... died...
> 
> Don't you remember?



sad this is very


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## loktide

Makelele said:


> g3rmanium ist ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E ist ein bißchen komisch.


----------



## loktide

-----
|
-----
|
-----


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> -----
> |
> -----
> |
> -----


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## Naren

loktide said:


> sad this is very



Actually Yoda would have said it like this: "very sad this is."

But if Vader had died while he lived, he would have said, "Very good news this is."


----------



## g3rmanium

Pruh.


----------



## Naren

Eruh?


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Eruh?



Ericuh?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ericuh?



No, Eruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No, Eruh.



Eruh.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Eruh.



Mm hm. Definitely Eruh.


----------



## yevetz

PIDAR


----------



## Naren

Babzadar.


----------



## loktide

pootakanolia


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Mm hm. Definitely Eruh.



Eruh'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## yevetz

preved! - translate : hi


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Oi.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

&#1054;&#1081; &#1073;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100;


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## yevetz

&#1042; &#1083;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100; &#1105;&#1083;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;

&#1042; &#1083;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100; &#1105;&#1083;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;
&#1042; &#1083;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091; &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;
&#1047;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080; &#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;
&#1047;&#1077;&#1083;&#1105;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1072;


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## yevetz

&#1058;&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1080;&#1096;&#1082;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1081;&#1082;&#1072; &#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1075;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1072;&#1076; &#1105;&#1083;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;&#1081; &#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## Desecrated

I think the new transformers movie is going to suck.


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> I think the new transformers movie is going to suck.



I have no interest in the movie, I just like posting this:

 Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh.


----------



## yevetz

abcdefg....klmnop........xyz

now I know my ABC

So you can come and suck my dick


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## yevetz

yevetz said:


> abcdefg....klmnop........xyz
> 
> now I know my ABC
> 
> So you can come and suck my dick



Childrens songs on SS.org


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

Transformers, more than meets the eye!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawwrr!!


----------



## yevetz

A AAA !!!

I am bored


----------



## D-EJ915

AAAaaaA!!!


----------



## yevetz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                                                                                                              

































Sorry about that


----------



## D-EJ915

sma!


----------



## Alpo

Everybody's talking at me
 I can't hear a word they're saying
 Just driving around in Jon Voight's car


----------



## yevetz

Lalalalala bamba
Lalalalala bamba
Fur mescesito
Una popka del marya
Una popka del marya 
Amigo mio
AY! Ariba,ariba


----------



## loktide

i'm actually supposed to be working at the moment


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrr


----------



## Alpo

RARRRRRRRRRR-file!


----------



## D-EJ915

glaaahhh!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Alpo

A-Ha?


----------



## yevetz

OOPS I DID IT AGAIN
I PLAY WITH YOUR COCK
I SUCK IT AGAIN 
OH BABY BABY


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i'm actually supposed to be working at the moment



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## dtrax

I heart boobies.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Naren

dtrax said:


> I heart boobies.



You hurt boobies?  Should I call the police?


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> You hurt boobies?  Should I call the police?


----------



## D-EJ915

RID!!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## stuz719

dtrax said:


> I heart boobies.



They are cute.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahhaa


----------



## yevetz

RATAMAHATA


----------



## Naren

GRATAMAHATTA!?


----------



## yevetz

UMBARAGUMBA


----------



## Naren

BOOGLADOOGLAWOOGLA?

[action=Naren]feels like he's in a Roald Dahl novel.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

I'MMA CHARGIN MAH BODY IN MAH BED!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> RID!!



PID?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'MMA CHARGIN MAH BODY IN MAH BED!!



I'M IN YOUR BEDZ CHARGIN MA BODY?


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG LOLOLOLZ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> E,



What?


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> PID?



PIDAR? - fagget


----------



## Alpo

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## Naren

Alpo?


----------



## Alpo

Spongebob Squarepants!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What?



My question exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PIDAR? - fagget



No, PID as in Process ID!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Alpo?


----------



## yevetz

California rest in peace 
Sanitarium releas
California show me your teath
She is my priest and I am your priest


----------



## g3rmanium

18700!


----------



## yevetz

18701


----------



## Alpo

There's a monkey in my pocket and he's stealing all my change! 
 His stare is blank and glassy, I suspect that he's deranged!


----------



## g3rmanium

No/


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Alpo

Käyn ahon laitaa 
 Minä ilman paitaa


----------



## g3rmanium

Wuzz.


----------



## Alpo

You give me fever!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You give me fever!



FEEEEEEEEVVEEEEERRR!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

THURSDAY NIGHT FEVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> THURSDAY NIGHT FEVER!!!!!!!!!!!



Eh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tools.


----------



## Ivan

Lies... broken dreams
Dismal past
is there more in life...
should I... know
Ending wars... ending pain
Ending of mankind is insane
and there's all the possibilities
some will fail and some will achieve
Even through in my youth
I didn't know but what can I do
and I may not ever see
In my pain, my suffering
Can not live for the rest of my life
DNR Do not resuscitate me...

Life... lost unseen
behind the mask
and with the open arms will I grasp
Open doors... open minds...
Ending all the madness I hate

And I may not ever see
In my pain, my Misery
Can not live for the rest of my life
DNR Do not resuscitate me... DNR...

Wing of sadness... will
hold my prayers
all this madness... will
end my fears
contempt in life
Conceptualize, wrong or right
The ending of life...
God save me now...

Time... end it now
No going back
Can you see the light as you pass
Ending wars, ending pain...
Waited all my life to be saves

And I will not ever see
All the pain and suffering
Can not live for the rest of my life
DNR Do not resuscitate me... DNR​


----------



## Naren

THRUSDAY NIGHT FEEEEEVEERRRR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bl0g.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> THRUSDAY NIGHT FEEEEEVEERRRR!!!



Yeah.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

I'm feeling kinda meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Fh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

B().


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.


----------



## yevetz

Hi


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



As of lately, you're even more boring than I am.


----------



## yevetz

Thanks for e-rep


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> As of lately, you're even more boring than I am.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> ALPO


----------



## Zepp88

< Still watching you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Michael

g3rmanium said:


>

























Rly.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Rly.




For reals?


----------



## Michael

Fo' reals, yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

No squinting in this thread!


----------



## Michael

Ixnay on key enter aye.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Ixnay on key enter aye.



Wos host?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Michael

#18746


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## yevetz

HUYLO

pizdlo


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, hallo Vova


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, hallo Vova



Hallo Mike, hallo Alpo.


----------



## Zepp88

Dogfood.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike, hallo Alpo.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> As of lately, you're even more boring than I am.



I don't think anyone is more boring than you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I don't think anyone is more boring than you.



I am not as boring in real life!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dogfood.



Hunde sind toll!


----------



## Michael

Looks like he's about to drill right through that tree.


----------



## yevetz

hallo hello hullo hillo


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


> Looks like he's about to drill right through that tree.



hahahah, true, e-rep for that.


----------



## yevetz

Michael said:


> Looks like he's about to drill right through that tree.


----------



## Alpo

Just got Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition.


...



...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> Just got Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very fuckin nice game


----------



## g3rmanium

x.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



Genau!


----------



## Desecrated

horror game rules


----------



## Zepp88

...WTF was up with that Hund??????????


 <yes! what!


----------



## yevetz

yeah!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> yeah!!!



 < He agrees


Also, I agree


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 <Prepare ray guns!!!! The Fever must be eradicated if we are to conquer this sector!!

   <Yes master


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ...WTF was up with that Hund??????????



Bobby geht halt gern schwimmen und schüttelt sich danach immer wie ein Bekloppter.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

< ataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaK!

 



g3rmanium said:


> Bobby geht halt gern schwimmen und schüttelt sich danach immer wie ein Bekloppter.



 







Hmmm yes yes ERADICATE THE FEVER!!!

AND FETCHETH ME COFFEE

BLACK!




MAKE IT PERFECT!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 TIME FOR THE EPIC BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!


  


 <Death to fever!!!!



   < yes yes death to fever!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 < Ahhh they're a plague!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

WTF?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

roar!!


----------



## yevetz

&#1049;&#1086;&#1073;&#1072;&#1088;&#1100;


----------



## Alpo

I still got teh blues for U!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahhaha!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> WTF?



 <Drink your Soma, then you will understand..minion..



Sorry....I really have no control over the Leon


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>





 < Vanquish that fucking thing already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111

Seriously...I agree with the alien dude, the fevah has gotten old


----------



## yevetz

&#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;



Pizdetz???????


----------



## yevetz

NO 

PIZDETZ - &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;

&#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088; - fagget (PIDAR)


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> NO
> 
> PIZDETZ - &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;
> 
> &#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088; - fagget (PIDAR)



You and your weird letters 

 < &#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;


----------



## D-EJ915

glah!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> < &#1055;&#1080;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;





+1


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> +1


















 <Yes, yes praise us for our people built the pyramids!


----------



## yevetz

YEAH!!! AGA HEAY


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

Dooopp DDEEEEE DDEEEEE DOPPPPOOOOPPPPPP


----------



## yevetz

&#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;


----------



## Zepp88

DA! Nyet! YAY! PiZDETZ!


----------



## yevetz

&#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072; - PIZDA it's like PIZDETZ but woman 

Originally translate like pussy


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072; - PIZDA it's like PIZDETZ but woman
> 
> Originally translate like pussy



mmmmm yay  


 <I approves of it!


----------



## yevetz

&#1061;&#1091;&#1081;

try to guess


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1061;&#1091;&#1081;
> 
> try to guess



hmmmmmmmmm hooey hooey


----------



## yevetz

Try to gues how it translate on English


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Try to gues how it translate on English



I have no clue dude.


18811 New Page. Pwnt


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL!!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> LOL!!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

LLOOOOOLLL!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG LOL HOWS IT GOIN JEFF!!!1


----------



## D-EJ915

GOIN WELL DUDE!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG GOOD TO HEAR!!1!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm talking to my friend katie about how my nails are longer than hers...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm talking to my friend katie about how my nails are longer than hers...



 < I approves of the females!!


She hot?


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> smexy



Delish


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

organs...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> organs...


----------



## D-EJ915

cerberus is pretty good


----------



## Zepp88

Cat girl


----------



## D-EJ915

bah!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Cat girl


----------



## yevetz

&#1061;&#1091;&#1081; (Huy) - Dick


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1061;&#1091;&#1081; (Huy) - Dick



Uhh...yeah I did guess that actually  but I spelled it hooey....


That's another word I learned from the Russians "Hey man pizdetz hahahahah wooo were fuckin drunk!!!1! Huy huy!!! yeah!!"


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> "Hey man pizdetz hahahahah wooo were fuckin drunk!!!1! Huy huy!!! yeah!!"



   

+1

And BTW it's not Russian it's Ukrainian language 

EDIT: shit I can't give you e-rep @You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Zepp88 [email protected]

But that was very funny


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> +1
> 
> And BTW it's not Russian it's Ukrainian language



Must be the same in Russia, these guys are from Chechnya


----------



## D-EJ915

hot secks


----------



## yevetz

OK now you know

&#1061;&#1091;&#1081; (Huy) - Dick
&
&#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072; (pizda) - pussy

What you want know more?



Zepp88 said:


> Must be the same in Russia, these guys are from Chechnya



Russian and Ukrainian are very very very similar languages


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> OK now you know
> 
> &#1061;&#1091;&#1081; (Huy) - Dick
> &
> &#1055;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072; (pizda) - pussy
> 
> What you want know more?



 I'm gonna go to Ukraine or Russia or something and only know dirty words, I'll end up in jail...or with a bunch of hookers 



D-EJ915 said:


> hot secks


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 must be fucking stopped.


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> hot secks



yeah!!!    

SEKS - RULES!!!   

BTW this smile  (if you will look on his hands) is fucking someone or something


----------



## g3rmanium

I have no idea how to do that though.


----------



## g3rmanium

Maybe posting a little trash?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## D-EJ915

cancer


----------



## g3rmanium

I just found a bunch of The 2 Live Crew videos on youtube.


----------



## g3rmanium

Have to check them all out.


----------



## g3rmanium

Melde mich später wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt ist erst mal Miami Bass angesagt.


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna go to Ukraine or Russia or something and only know dirty words, I'll end up in jail...or with a bunch of hookers



You will not going to jail coz all cops here are stupid idiots from vilage and they use................no speak on dirty-words-Ukrainian-Russian language


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

BAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> You will not going to jail coz all cops here are stupid idiots from vilage and they use................no speak on dirty-words-Ukrainian-Russian language



Should we hit them? Or confuse them so they fall over? Or distract them with Pizda?

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

MEGA BASS!


----------



## g3rmanium

ULTRA BASS!


----------



## g3rmanium

ARGH!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Should we hit them? Or confuse them so they fall over? Or distract them with Pizda?
> 
> Hallo Johann



Sorry but I can't understand that please explain


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## yevetz

The last!!!! 

Try to translate

&#1051;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Superbass!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Sorry but I can't understand that please explain



With the cops.

Do you want to hit them?

Or say intelligent things to them so that they are confused since they are so stupid, and they fall over because their brains break?

Or we show them lots of pizda and they turn into zombies staring at it?



yevetz said:


> The last!!!!
> 
> Try to translate
> 
> &#1051;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086;



Shit.


I cheated  

On-line Dictionary Request Rezult


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo rah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo rah.



Hallo Titmouse


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Titmouse




Hallo Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm a disciple of Satan.


----------



## Zepp88

<Hallo Jede!


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoa.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I'm a disciple of Satan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to The 2 Live Crew.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Whoa.



 <yes??


Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nu|||.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Just listening to The 2 Live Crew.



Kifst du?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrasaurus


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Röhr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Kifst du?



Nein. Meinst du, weil ich die 2 Live Crew höre?


----------



## g3rmanium

Krrx!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

18900!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein. Meinst du, weil ich die 2 Live Crew höre?



 Ja, 2 Live Crew hoere mit eine große Tutte!

 <Gimme some bitch!


----------



## Ivan

Mein Deutsch ist echt schlecht...


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> Mein Deutsch ist echt schlecht...



 <Drink the Soma, my people created it, makes you smart, you can see our craft, circling your planet, we'll take you home, drink it, you'll learn German quick, you can see our craft, circling your planet, we'll take you home


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> With the cops.
> 
> Do you want to hit them?
> 
> Or say intelligent things to them so that they are confused since they are so stupid, and they fall over because their brains break?
> 
> Or we show them lots of pizda and they turn into zombies staring at it?
> 
> 
> 
> Shit.
> 
> 
> I cheated
> 
> On-line Dictionary Request Rezult



Firs two is really good choice....... I always DO second and WANT TO DO first when they satop me on the streets and try to charge me in some crimes......... And I hate when they want to see : "what in your big box?" (case for guitar) 

Assholes

See here is the different between Russian (Der'mo - &#1044;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;&#1084;&#1086 and Ukrainian (Layno - &#1051;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086 

Ok I will stop with BAD WORDS and will post stupid smiles and words

PWNH!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Firs two is really good choice....... I always DO second and WANT TO DO first when they satop me on the streets and try to charge me in some crimes......... And I hate when they want to see : "what in your big box?" (case for guitar)
> 
> Assholes
> 
> See here is the different between Russian (Der'mo - &#1044;&#1077;&#1088;&#1100;&#1084;&#1086 and Ukrainian (Layno - &#1051;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086
> 
> Ok I will stop with BAD WORDS and will post stupid smiles and words
> 
> PWNH!!!!



Man I'd be sooo pissed if I had to deal with cops like that, DEATH! to them.

pizdetz!  SDGOWIERHGODHWHDT:OWIEHFOIHDFJHB:OUIHDGIERHJNTUJHEOUI:H>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> <Drink the Soma, my people created it, makes you smart, you can see our craft, circling your planet, we'll take you home, drink it, you'll learn German quick, you can see our craft, circling your planet, we'll take you home



Nein, mein Heimatplanet ist zu weit...


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> Nein, mein Heimatplanet ist zu weit...


----------



## D-EJ915

snargh!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> snargh!





 < I like da pancake bunny!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Man I'd be sooo pissed if I had to deal with cops like that, DEATH! to them.
> 
> pizdetz!  SDGOWIERHGODHWHDT:OWIEHFOIHDFJHB:OUIHDGIERHJNTUJHEOUI:H>


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


>















 < What the fuck is a titmouse?!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> < What the fuck is a titmouse?!



A little bird man....... &#1057;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072; (Sinich'ka) on Ukrainian


----------



## Ivan

titmouse - Wiktionary

wiki knows all...


----------



## D-EJ915

got hte new schecter catalog today


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> got hte new schecter catalog today



Some new sevens there?


----------



## D-EJ915

no the same ones, it just has bigger pics than the last one 

and a paper cover which is textured


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> no the same ones, it just has bigger pics than the last one
> 
> and a paper cover which is textured



Shit


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww


----------



## yevetz

MREW  - on Ukrainian some law departament where you need to get drive licence


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Drawer?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Naren

Gore?


----------



## D-EJ915

GORECORE!!!


----------



## Michael

Goresome foursome!


----------



## yevetz

Gorgians -


----------



## D-EJ915

hotness


----------



## yevetz

fatness


----------



## D-EJ915

GOREGASM!!!


----------



## Michael

...orgasm?


----------



## yevetz

Michael said:


> ...orgasm?



FTW!!!


----------



## Naren

Michael said:


> ...orgasm?



Moregasm.


----------



## Alpo

Goregasm?


----------



## D-EJ915

spasmgasm?


----------



## yevetz

Foregasm?


----------



## Naren

Interplanetory trouble-gasm?


----------



## D-EJ915

snackgasm!


----------



## D-EJ915

eargasm
eyegasm


----------



## yevetz

Interspacy planet-gasm?


----------



## Naren

Keyboard-gasm


----------



## yevetz

Stick-gaZM

OK guys need to take my way to the job now.

Seeya soon


----------



## Alpo

gasm!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

rawr-gasm


----------



## D-EJ915

lumps


----------



## yevetz

I already on work place


----------



## Naren

You're on something?  What are you on?


----------



## yevetz

Ok "in" , sorry  (read the signature)


----------



## Naren

Actually it'd be "I'm already *at* work" but I was joking around since "on something" means "doing illegal drugs."


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> Actually it'd be "I'm already *at* work" but I was joking around since "on something" means "doing illegal drugs."



 Oh shit I must watch carefuly of that what I saying


----------



## Alpo

So, Naren, how's the translation thang going?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, 2 Live Crew hoere mit eine große Tutte!



Nee, ich kiffe nicht. Drogen sind scheiße.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Mein Deutsch ist echt schlecht...



Echt?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> GORECORE!!!



WHORECORE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> So, Naren, how's the translation thang going?



Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?


----------



## Alpo

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?



I mean, how's the translation thang going?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...


Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?


----------



## Alpo

We want information. Infomation!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo

Hello, Vladymir!


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...


Just tell us -- how's the translation thang going?


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just tell us -- how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...


For real -- how's the translation thang going?


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just tell us -- how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For real -- how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...


I mean, well, how's the translation thang going?


----------



## Naren

It's, uh, going fine...


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> Hello, Vladymir!



HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WAZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP???????????????


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

#12


----------



## D-EJ915

#123


----------



## D-EJ915

#1234


----------



## D-EJ915

#12345


----------



## D-EJ915

#123456


----------



## D-EJ915

#1234567


----------



## D-EJ915

#12345678


----------



## D-EJ915

#123456789


----------



## D-EJ915

#1234567890


----------



## D-EJ915

#1


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## D-EJ915

34


----------



## D-EJ915

45


----------



## D-EJ915

56


----------



## D-EJ915

67


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Jeffy-doodle!


----------



## D-EJ915

78


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## D-EJ915

90


----------



## D-EJ915

#2


----------



## D-EJ915

13

hi


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG


----------



## D-EJ915

35


----------



## D-EJ915

46


----------



## D-EJ915

57


----------



## D-EJ915

68


----------



## D-EJ915

79


----------



## Alpo

1900000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

80


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you got 19000
fuck you alpo


----------



## D-EJ915

#3


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## D-EJ915

25


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## D-EJ915

47


----------



## D-EJ915

58


----------



## D-EJ915

69


----------



## D-EJ915

70


----------



## D-EJ915

#4


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you got 19000
> fuck you alpo



I TOATLY SNIPED TAHT POST!11!11 NINJAPOSTX3M!!!11


----------



## D-EJ915

48


----------



## D-EJ915

59


----------



## D-EJ915

60


----------



## D-EJ915

#5


----------



## D-EJ915

16


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI JEFF ANIME


----------



## D-EJ915

49


----------



## D-EJ915

50


----------



## D-EJ915

#6


----------



## D-EJ915

17


----------



## D-EJ915

28


----------



## D-EJ915

39


----------



## D-EJ915

40


----------



## D-EJ915

#7


----------



## D-EJ915

18


----------



## D-EJ915

29


----------



## D-EJ915

30


----------



## D-EJ915

#8


----------



## D-EJ915

19


----------



## D-EJ915

20


----------



## D-EJ915

#9


----------



## D-EJ915

10


----------



## D-EJ915

#0


----------



## D-EJ915

##


----------



## D-EJ915

#1


----------



## D-EJ915

#2


----------



## D-EJ915

#3 .


----------



## D-EJ915

#4.


----------



## D-EJ915

#5.


----------



## D-EJ915

#6.


----------



## D-EJ915

#7.


----------



## D-EJ915

#8.


----------



## D-EJ915

#9.


----------



## D-EJ915

#0.


----------



## D-EJ915

1#


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just tell us -- how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For real -- how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, well, how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...


Eric, did you find out how's the translation thang going?


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## Alpo

TAHTS SOME QUALITY POSTWHORING JAZZY


----------



## D-EJ915

16.


----------



## yevetz

how you do that ??


----------



## D-EJ915

17 fuck jazzy


----------



## D-EJ915

18.


----------



## D-EJ915

19 I have contributor status


----------



## D-EJ915

10.


----------



## D-EJ915

2#


----------



## D-EJ915

21


----------



## D-EJ915

22


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## D-EJ915

25


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you alpo


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## D-EJ915

28


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

29.


----------



## D-EJ915

20.


----------



## D-EJ915

3#


----------



## D-EJ915

31


----------



## D-EJ915

32


----------



## D-EJ915

33


----------



## g3rmanium

E!1


----------



## D-EJ915

34


----------



## g3rmanium

E!2


----------



## D-EJ915

35


----------



## g3rmanium

E!13


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## g3rmanium

E21


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezz


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## g3rmanium

E1"


----------



## D-EJ915

39


----------



## g3rmanium

E"21


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!1


----------



## D-EJ915

30


----------



## g3rmanium

Got E?


----------



## D-EJ915

4#


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!11111


----------



## D-EJ915

41


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## D-EJ915

42


----------



## g3rmanium

Pwnt ya Eric.


----------



## D-EJ915

43


----------



## D-EJ915

44


----------



## g3rmanium

E1!


----------



## D-EJ915

45


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## D-EJ915

46


----------



## g3rmanium

E!11111


----------



## D-EJ915

47


----------



## D-EJ915

48


----------



## g3rmanium

This is t3h retarded.


----------



## D-EJ915

49


----------



## D-EJ915

40


----------



## Naren

40?


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?


----------



## D-EJ915

5#


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah?


----------



## D-EJ915

51


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah?


----------



## D-EJ915

52


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> This is t3h retarded.



Then maybe you know how I feel, Mr. E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm actually counting on base 11

53


----------



## g3rmanium

Florb?


----------



## D-EJ915

54


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

55


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Then maybe you know how I feel, Mr. E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bla.


----------



## D-EJ915

56


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

57


----------



## D-EJ915

58


----------



## yevetz

Stop him before it's not too late


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

59


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

50


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

6#


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Bla.



You feel like crap, doncha!?


----------



## D-EJ915

61


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

62


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

63


----------



## D-EJ915

64


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

65


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## D-EJ915

66


----------



## D-EJ915

67


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?"


----------



## D-EJ915

68


----------



## g3rmanium

Wow.


----------



## D-EJ915

69


----------



## g3rmanium

T3h hawtness?


----------



## D-EJ915

60


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

7#


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## D-EJ915

71


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

72


----------



## D-EJ915

73


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm in your thread, posting nonsense.


----------



## D-EJ915

74


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## D-EJ915

75


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## D-EJ915

76


----------



## g3rmanium

N00b.


----------



## D-EJ915

77


----------



## D-EJ915

78


----------



## g3rmanium

Lalz.


----------



## D-EJ915

79


----------



## yevetz

WTf is that  ?

DEJ Get crazy?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lala.


----------



## D-EJ915

70


----------



## g3rmanium

LAL.


----------



## D-EJ915

8#


----------



## D-EJ915

81


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh?!


----------



## D-EJ915

82


----------



## D-EJ915

83


----------



## g3rmanium

Ehh!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

84


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!1


----------



## D-EJ915

85


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh"11!


----------



## D-EJ915

86


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## D-EJ915

87


----------



## D-EJ915

88


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah?!


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!11


----------



## D-EJ915

80


----------



## D-EJ915

9#


----------



## D-EJ915

91


----------



## g3rmanium

I think that someone is using some software to post.


----------



## D-EJ915

92


----------



## D-EJ915

93


----------



## g3rmanium

Beaaaa.


----------



## D-EJ915

94


----------



## D-EJ915

95


----------



## g3rmanium

Uiuiuiui!


----------



## D-EJ915

96


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm out.


----------



## D-EJ915

97


----------



## D-EJ915

98.


----------



## D-EJ915

99


----------



## D-EJ915

90


----------



## D-EJ915

0#


----------



## D-EJ915

01


----------



## D-EJ915

02


----------



## D-EJ915

03


----------



## D-EJ915

04


----------



## D-EJ915

05


----------



## Alpo

If you duders posted like that all teh time, we would get to 100k a lot faster.


----------



## D-EJ915

06


----------



## D-EJ915

07


----------



## D-EJ915

08


----------



## D-EJ915

09


----------



## D-EJ915

00


----------



## Alpo

zomg


----------



## D-EJ915

###


----------



## D-EJ915

##1


----------



## D-EJ915

##2


----------



## D-EJ915

##3


----------



## D-EJ915

##4


----------



## D-EJ915

##5


----------



## D-EJ915

##6


----------



## Alpo

¤%#&&&&OMGOMGOMGOMGLOLOLOLOLOLOLBBQBBQBBQBBQBBQB


YEP


----------



## D-EJ915

##7


----------



## D-EJ915

##8


----------



## D-EJ915

##9


----------



## D-EJ915

##0


----------



## D-EJ915

#1#


----------



## D-EJ915

#11


----------



## D-EJ915

#12


----------



## D-EJ915

#13


----------



## D-EJ915

#14


----------



## D-EJ915

#15


----------



## D-EJ915

#16


----------



## D-EJ915

#17


----------



## D-EJ915

#18


----------



## D-EJ915

#19


----------



## D-EJ915

#10


----------



## D-EJ915

#2#


----------



## D-EJ915

#21


----------



## D-EJ915

#22


----------



## D-EJ915

#23


----------



## D-EJ915

#24


----------



## D-EJ915

#25


----------



## D-EJ915

#26


----------



## D-EJ915

#27


----------



## D-EJ915

#28


----------



## D-EJ915

#29


----------



## D-EJ915

#20


----------



## D-EJ915

#3#


----------



## D-EJ915

#31


----------



## D-EJ915

#32


----------



## D-EJ915

#33


----------



## D-EJ915

#34


----------



## D-EJ915

#35


----------



## D-EJ915

#36


----------



## D-EJ915

#37


----------



## D-EJ915

#38


----------



## D-EJ915

#39


----------



## D-EJ915

#30


----------



## D-EJ915

#4#


----------



## D-EJ915

#41


----------



## D-EJ915

#42


----------



## D-EJ915

#43


----------



## D-EJ915

#44


----------



## D-EJ915

#45


----------



## D-EJ915

#46


----------



## D-EJ915

#47


----------



## D-EJ915

#48


----------



## D-EJ915

#49


----------



## D-EJ915

#40


----------



## D-EJ915

#5#


----------



## D-EJ915

#51


----------



## D-EJ915

#52


----------



## D-EJ915

#53


----------



## D-EJ915

#54


----------



## D-EJ915

#55


----------



## D-EJ915

#56


----------



## D-EJ915

#57


----------



## D-EJ915

#58


----------



## D-EJ915

#59


----------



## D-EJ915

#50


----------



## D-EJ915

#6#


----------



## D-EJ915

#61


----------



## D-EJ915

#62


----------



## D-EJ915

#63


----------



## D-EJ915

#64


----------



## D-EJ915

#65


----------



## D-EJ915

#66


----------



## D-EJ915

#67


----------



## D-EJ915

#68


----------



## D-EJ915

#69


----------



## D-EJ915

#60


----------



## D-EJ915

#7#


----------



## D-EJ915

#71


----------



## D-EJ915

#72


----------



## D-EJ915

#73


----------



## D-EJ915

#74


----------



## D-EJ915

#75


----------



## D-EJ915

#76


----------



## D-EJ915

#77


----------



## D-EJ915

#78


----------



## D-EJ915

#79


----------



## D-EJ915

#70


----------



## D-EJ915

#8#


----------



## D-EJ915

#81


----------



## D-EJ915

#82


----------



## D-EJ915

#83


----------



## D-EJ915

#84


----------



## D-EJ915

#85


----------



## D-EJ915

#86


----------



## D-EJ915

#87


----------



## D-EJ915

#88


----------



## D-EJ915

#89


----------



## D-EJ915

#80


----------



## D-EJ915

#9#


----------



## D-EJ915

#91


----------



## D-EJ915

#92


----------



## D-EJ915

#93


----------



## D-EJ915

#94


----------



## D-EJ915

#95


----------



## D-EJ915

#96


----------



## D-EJ915

#97


----------



## D-EJ915

#98


----------



## D-EJ915

#99


----------



## D-EJ915

#90


----------



## D-EJ915

1##


----------



## D-EJ915

1#1


----------



## D-EJ915

1#2


----------



## D-EJ915

1#3


----------



## D-EJ915

1#4


----------



## D-EJ915

1#5


----------



## D-EJ915

1#6


----------



## D-EJ915

1#7


----------



## D-EJ915

1#8


----------



## D-EJ915

1#9


----------



## D-EJ915

1#0


----------



## D-EJ915

11#


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

ok just finished the first devildriver cd, going to bed


----------



## D-EJ915

got almost 400 posts, not bad


----------



## D-EJ915

I have 4 more


----------



## D-EJ915

3.


----------



## D-EJ915

2.


----------



## D-EJ915

1.


----------



## D-EJ915

400 posts from the top of this page to the bottom, w00t



g3rmanium said:


> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?


----------



## Alpo

Bulbastic!


----------



## Naren

Wow.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 400 posts from the top of this page to the bottom, w00t



Congratulations!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 400 posts from the top of this page to the bottom, w00t





g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Naren, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just tell us -- how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For real -- how's the translation thang going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, well, how's the translation thang going?
Click to expand...

 
Well, did you find out how's the translation thang going?


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## yevetz

UUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt kann ich ja wieder etwas nachlegen.


----------



## Alpo

Hallo, Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Well, did you find out how's the translation thang going?



I answered your damn question about 50 pages back.


----------



## Alpo

You sure did.


----------



## Naren

Yep... I did.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I answered your damn question about 50 pages back.



Post URL or die!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You sure did.



Yeah, right, Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

???


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 <[email protected]!!!!




Hello everybody.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Na?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na?



Wie gehts?


Heute ist Freitag     das ist mir geil


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q!


----------



## yevetz

das is fantastich!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts?



Danke, ich bin hier ein bißchen am Rumhacken.



Zepp88 said:


> Heute ist Freitag     das ist mir geil



Ich freu mich auch aus Wochenende. Am Wochenende will ich zur Seekarspitze und Seebergspitze.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> das is fantastich!!



Jo na klar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eis!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lolerskates.


----------



## g3rmanium

NULLL.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich freu mich auch aus Wochenende. Am Wochenende will ich zur Seekarspitze und Seebergspitze.



Wandertst du immer Wochenende?


----------



## g3rmanium

RahzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wusch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wandertst du immer Wochenende?



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zusch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Spül.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kicher.


----------



## g3rmanium

Örks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ümläußtz.


----------



## g3rmanium

vroom


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kicher!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hihi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hihi!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja.



Ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

Hihihi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso



Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Poseur.


----------



## g3rmanium

Müll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lancer des canettes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Müllabfuhr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Miami Bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## g3rmanium

NKT275?


----------



## g3rmanium

AC128?


----------



## g3rmanium

AC125?


----------



## g3rmanium

AC188?


----------



## g3rmanium

Slurp?


----------



## g3rmanium

Googlebot?


----------



## g3rmanium

msnbot?


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh?


----------



## Zepp88

<Smite the random words!!!!!!!!

   < Yes master!!!!

  



g3rmanium said:


> Slurp?





g3rmanium said:


> Googlebot?





g3rmanium said:


> msnbot?





g3rmanium said:


> Meh?






 <Defeat them!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah!


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wah!





g3rmanium said:


> OMFG!


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFGWTFBBQ?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Jaaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ants.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Null.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wuss.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuss.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Face.


----------



## g3rmanium

Turn up the bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Juche?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gaga!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gabba!


----------



## g3rmanium

Harcore!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hardcore!


----------



## g3rmanium

EzZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## g3rmanium

FuzzzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

PhuzzZz:


----------



## g3rmanium

Blop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.!


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Total.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rank'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

adsense FTW.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Froh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Proh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0?.


----------



## Zepp88

<Gah! I'm overwhelmed...this odd German man possesses extreme random word skills, I conceed defeat.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

Teh pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <Gah! I'm overwhelmed...this odd German man possesses extreme random word skills, I conceed defeat.



Kthxplzbye.


----------



## g3rmanium

Goff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Woff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Woffles?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Waffles?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnarf.


----------



## g3rmanium

Back on track.


----------



## g3rmanium

With the Ash-a-tack.


----------



## g3rmanium

(A show on bassdrive)


----------



## Zepp88

<Gah DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

   <Unleashing massive attack sir!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    vv


----------



## g3rmanium

Wtf?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Glah?


----------



## g3rmanium

19500!


----------



## Zepp88

<People of Earth! Prepare for the evisceration of 2012!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

N!


----------



## g3rmanium

>!


----------



## g3rmanium

<!


----------



## g3rmanium

><!


----------



## g3rmanium

<!>


----------



## g3rmanium

<!!>


----------



## g3rmanium

<!>>


----------



## g3rmanium

><<!!


----------



## g3rmanium

><<>!!


----------



## g3rmanium

<!!>>


----------



## g3rmanium

><!!


----------



## g3rmanium

<>>!!<


----------



## g3rmanium

<><<!


----------



## g3rmanium

><<<!


----------



## g3rmanium

><<>>>!<


----------



## g3rmanium

<<<>>>>!<


----------



## g3rmanium

><<>><<>!


----------



## g3rmanium

<!!>>!!<


----------



## g3rmanium

><<<>!!!1<


----------



## g3rmanium

><<!!>


----------



## g3rmanium

<!!!>>><


----------



## g3rmanium

>!<>>><!!


----------



## Makelele

I cut almost all my hair off today. Now it's only 8mm long.


----------



## g3rmanium

><<!<><


----------



## g3rmanium

><<>!11!!!!!<<>


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> I cut almost all my hair off today. Now it's only 8mm long.


----------



## g3rmanium

<<>!<<>


----------



## g3rmanium

><<!!<><!<


----------



## Zepp88

Makelele said:


> I cut almost all my hair off today. Now it's only 8mm long.



Dumbass, that's blasphemey, grow it out 8 FEET long......


















 < Yeah bitch!



g3rmanium said:


> <<>!<<>



 < What did you just say about my mother??


----------



## Makelele

I can't, I'm going to the army.


----------



## Zepp88

Makelele said:


> I can't, I'm going to the army.



Fuck that man....


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 <Thanks! FAG


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



 <it taunts me....the fever it taunts me......time to eradicate it!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo.



Oh hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hall!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh hai!



KTHXPLZBYE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Brrx.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pfrz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

This stuff's incredible!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uiuiui!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ftuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

F'tuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pr0n?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh?


----------



## g3rmanium

YUh=


----------



## g3rmanium

Buh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Luh?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Johann ist high!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

looks like you got some nice whoring in there germanium


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> looks like you got some nice whoring in there germanium



Oh yeh hez da toatal slutz


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

He's kind of like a little alien party boy....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!



TIGAH!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

0000³³9


----------



## yevetz

PIZDA


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> PIZDA


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

<I foresee your planet imploding!!! SOON!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


>


----------



## yevetz

I need to change my avatar


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> I need to change my avatar



Then change it!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Then change it!



I will change my avatar then change the changes in my avatar so my avatar will be chaged


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> I will change my avatar then change the changes in my avatar so my avatar will be chaged



hmmm.....madness.

pizdetz pizda

nyet huy huy

yay!



 <w00t!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> hmmm.....madness.
> 
> pizdetz pizda
> 
> nyet huy huy
> 
> yay!
> 
> 
> 
> <w00t!



You said something like this : "End pussy no dick dick"


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> You said something like this : "End pussy no dick dick"



Awesome.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



pizda!


----------



## drelo

Dropping in to say hey.


----------



## D-EJ915

smaggadabadoo!!!

almost to 20k guys


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> smaggadabadoo!!!
> 
> almost to 20k guys


----------



## drelo

Lets go 20K


----------



## Zepp88

<Warp speed to 20K!!!


----------



## Ivan

1 down. 395 to go.


----------



## yevetz

EEone...EEtwo..EEthree Icancountinenglishtillthreejustkidding

Try to read


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

whoa


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

tentacles


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## Alpo

brah


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann ist high!



High on crack!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> looks like you got some nice whoring in there germanium



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yeh hez da toatal slutz


----------



## g3rmanium

drelo said:


> Dropping in to say hey.



Hey man, how's it going?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich esse gerade eine Pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und trinke ein Glas Kakao dazu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Im Hintergrund läuft gerade Meshuggah - Catch 33 - In death - is life.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich denke gerade darüber nach, was ich heute machen sollte.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich könnte mich um eine meiner Websites kümmern, könnte die neuen Server weiter konfigurieren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Soldat spielen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gitarre spielen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Waschen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Die Fenster saubermachen.


----------



## g3rmanium

München ist so staubig.


----------



## Alpo

Hippopotato


----------



## g3rmanium

Or read some blogs, post some comments.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder meine Rankings überprüfen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mal schauen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab noch einen Bug in einer Komponente von Java4less.com gefunden, die ich denen auch noch mitteilen muß


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder irgendeinen Scheiß machen.


----------



## g3rmanium

StringSearch-Doku mal etwas rekonvertieren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Einkaufen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Afri-Cola


----------



## g3rmanium

Und Wasser.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bloggen, genau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Beta.


----------



## g3rmanium

Muah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich mach mir mal noch einen Kakao.


----------



## g3rmanium

N00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ook!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder die Java-Version auf meinem Server mal upgraden.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oder ein Mittagsschläfchen halten


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör jetzt Meshuggah - Chaosphere - 02 - New Millenium Cyanide Christ.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab noch einen Bug in einer Komponente von Java4less.com gefunden, die ich denen auch noch mitteilen muß



Das hab ich inzwischen gemacht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Den Kakao hab ich mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Ivan

Having fun, alter?


----------



## g3rmanium

Eben hab ich versucht, die StringSearch-Dokumentation mit Dreamweaver zu editeren.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Having fun, alter?



Jo geht ab wie die Drecksau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dabei ist Dreamweaver wie so oft abgestürzt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt nehm ich lieber Textile.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Das macht halt guten Output.


----------



## Ivan

Ich muss jetzt gehen, alter. Später.


----------



## yevetz

Gutten tak!!!


----------



## Michael

oft so tak abgestürzt jetz muss das guten


Ok, tell what i just said.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwar nicht ganz problemlos, aber doch ganz gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Ich muss jetzt gehen, alter. Später.



Jo hau rein.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Toll, jetzt hab ich grad die Include-Dateien vom alten IBM JDK 1.3 auf das Neue JDK 6 umgestellt.


----------



## g3rmanium

In Visual C++ meine ich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt committe ich gerade zu SF.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Also textile4j ist nicht so sehr brauchbar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Da fehlt einfach eine Menge.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

<ol>/<ul> schachteln

# bla
## blorb
# bla

funzt net.


----------



## g3rmanium

Außerdem macht das Ding eine Menge leere title-Attribute.


----------



## g3rmanium

Muß ich mal austauschen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Das Schlimme ist, daß die Perl-Implementierung genauso unvollständig ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

Was hatte ich noch ausprobiert?


----------



## g3rmanium

Die Python-Version glaube ich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Die war irgendwie nicht ordentlich in die Shell zu integrieren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich die originale PHP-Version installieren.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alles scheiße.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

19700!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

1a2b3g


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Danke Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja, da bin ich wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann hab ich lange geschlafen


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt werd ich erst mal einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Da bin ich wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann, das hat doch länger gedauert.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt erst mal den ganzen Scheiß auspacken.


----------



## g3rmanium

Schaffen wir die 20000 dieses Wochenende?


----------



## g3rmanium

Grad mal meine Notizen in meine Links integriert.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nicht viel, aber ein bißchen was.


----------



## g3rmanium

naja.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## D-EJ915

321654987


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium

Gut, dann spulen wir mal vor auf 19800.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

21.


----------



## g3rmanium

22.


----------



## g3rmanium

23.


----------



## g3rmanium

24.


----------



## g3rmanium

25.


----------



## g3rmanium

26.


----------



## Alpo

I really need to pee.


----------



## g3rmanium

27.


----------



## g3rmanium

28.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I really need to pee.



You always do, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

29.


----------



## g3rmanium

30.


----------



## g3rmanium

31.


----------



## g3rmanium

32.


----------



## g3rmanium

33.


----------



## g3rmanium

34.


----------



## g3rmanium

35.


----------



## g3rmanium

36.


----------



## g3rmanium

37.


----------



## g3rmanium

38.


----------



## g3rmanium

39.


----------



## g3rmanium

40.


----------



## g3rmanium

41.


----------



## g3rmanium

42.


----------



## g3rmanium

43-


----------



## g3rmanium

44.


----------



## g3rmanium

45.


----------



## g3rmanium

46.


----------



## g3rmanium

47.


----------



## g3rmanium

48.


----------



## g3rmanium

49.


----------



## g3rmanium

50.


----------



## g3rmanium

51.


----------



## g3rmanium

52.


----------



## g3rmanium

53.


----------



## g3rmanium

54.


----------



## g3rmanium

55.


----------



## g3rmanium

56.


----------



## g3rmanium

19800!


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm out


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Ivan

he's gone. we can continue to talk in english... 

Kleinkinderversohlmaschine...


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## yevetz

PIZDA


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> PIZDA


----------



## Makelele

eh?


Nyt mä menen nukkumaan.


----------



## garcia3441

My pizza has finally arrived.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

Good moo-rning.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## Makelele

Don't feel too good...


----------



## Alpo

Hung over, eh? Have fun!


----------



## Makelele

Alpo said:


> Hung over, eh?



extremely. I think i'll try to eat something - it usually makes me feel better.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

garcia3441 said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

So, like 22 posts is all you managed to do in *one day*?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lol.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> cya



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Kleinkinderversohlmaschine...



[X] Dafür.


----------



## g3rmanium

garcia3441 said:


> My pizza has finally arrived.



I wanna bite.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naja, muß ich halt etwas nachholen.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~~~~~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## g3rmanium

EZzZz


----------



## g3rmanium

EzzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plonk


----------



## g3rmanium

Knolp


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lolerblades.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hör grad D-A-D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Scheiße, den Link vergessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-A-D


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah!ß


----------



## g3rmanium

N00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kicher.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ask.com sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

They simple do.


----------



## g3rmanium

Their crawling frequency is close to zero


----------



## g3rmanium

And they never seem to delete shit so their index is full of crap


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!1!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

AEEEEEEEr!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-zZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh


----------



## g3rmanium

Glorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Erah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah.


----------



## g3rmanium

gra0


----------



## g3rmanium

Soldat pwns.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Best Advice Ever


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fneh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bräpbräpbräp


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

19900!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Naren

Almost at 20,000.


----------



## D-EJ915

I found out my good laptop has a 1.8" hard drive...FUCK YOU SONY!!!!!

it's $230 for a 100GB 1.8" drive.


----------



## Naren

What's wrong with a 1.8" drive?


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> What's wrong with a 1.8" drive?


slow and fuckall expensive, plus 100GB is the max size, 160GB 2.5" drives are like 120 bucks


----------



## yevetz

120$ it's to much here we have 2.5" (160GB) for 80$ (Western Digital & Samsung hard drives)


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

be grateful that you have such an impressive example of modern electronic wizardry my computer is a compaq armada from who knows how many years ago that my mum got for me from her work for a couple of packets of biscuits


----------



## D-EJ915

raaaawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What's wrong with a 1.8" drive?



Yeah what's wrong with a 1.8" drive?


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## Naren

Goo.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!!


----------



## Naren

Bore?


----------



## Makelele

Oh noes! I won't be around here much anymore. I'll only be online on weekends from now on - and not even every weekend.


----------



## Naren

Sweet.  Congrats, Markus!


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> Oh noes! I won't be around here much anymore. I'll only be online on weekends from now on - and not even every weekend.



In the army!
Come and join yer fella man!
In the army!
etc...


----------



## Naren

The army...


----------



## D-EJ915

rar files!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just wanted to let you guys know, I just downloaded 370MB of pics of Fujitsu stuff, like servers 

They make for good backgrounds


----------



## Naren

Fujitsu? The computer company?


----------



## Makelele

Naren said:


> The army...



Yeah, I'm going to the army. 

(it's compulsory here)


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


>



Mhhh, sexy.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

10


----------



## g3rmanium

11


----------



## g3rmanium

12


----------



## g3rmanium

13


----------



## g3rmanium

14


----------



## g3rmanium

15


----------



## g3rmanium

16


----------



## g3rmanium

17


----------



## g3rmanium

18


----------



## g3rmanium

19


----------



## g3rmanium

20


----------



## g3rmanium

21


----------



## g3rmanium

22


----------



## g3rmanium

23


----------



## g3rmanium

24


----------



## g3rmanium

25


----------



## g3rmanium

26


----------



## Naren

25?

45?


----------



## g3rmanium

27


----------



## g3rmanium

28


----------



## g3rmanium

29


----------



## g3rmanium

30


----------



## g3rmanium

31


----------



## g3rmanium

32


----------



## g3rmanium

33


----------



## D-EJ915

it's like the badass computer from hell, there's fire too


----------



## D-EJ915

gagahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

34


----------



## D-EJ915

zazazazaza


----------



## D-EJ915

qwer


----------



## D-EJ915

tyui


----------



## D-EJ915

po^¸


----------



## D-EJ915

asdf


----------



## D-EJ915

ghjk


----------



## D-EJ915

l;`<


----------



## D-EJ915

«zxc


----------



## D-EJ915

vbnm


----------



## D-EJ915

,.é


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> it's like the badass computer from hell, there's fire too



Which one? Do you know this guy?


----------



## g3rmanium

35


----------



## D-EJ915

#123


----------



## D-EJ915

4567


----------



## g3rmanium

36


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## g3rmanium

37


----------



## g3rmanium

38


----------



## D-EJ915

456790


----------



## g3rmanium

39


----------



## D-EJ915

qery


----------



## g3rmanium

40


----------



## D-EJ915

srgjsr


----------



## g3rmanium

41


----------



## D-EJ915

adfyfady


----------



## g3rmanium

42


----------



## D-EJ915

chjlcjhl


----------



## g3rmanium

43


----------



## D-EJ915

lucluc


----------



## g3rmanium

44


----------



## D-EJ915

luculuclucluc


----------



## D-EJ915

ulculcul


----------



## g3rmanium

45


----------



## D-EJ915

culculcl


----------



## g3rmanium

46


----------



## D-EJ915

culculcll


----------



## g3rmanium

20000! PWNT!


----------



## D-EJ915

page 501!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck, again!


----------



## D-EJ915

poouig


----------



## D-EJ915

bobby


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck, again!



Yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## Naren

WHAT!?!??!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!1


----------



## Naren

Ya bastard.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> WHAT!?!??!



FHAT!?!?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ya bastard.



Hello 3ric!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hello 3ric!



My name is not "Three ric." It is "Eric," good sir. You could call me "Eric" or "Naren" or "E" (as some of my friends do), but "Three ric" is not acceptable in any of the countries of Europe, any of the states in the US, any of the provinces of Canada, any of the prefectures here in Japan, or any other location that I can think of. 

Note: If you do call me "E," it is not to be proceeded with explanation points with no explanation of why you are calling me.


----------



## yevetz

qwerty


----------



## g3rmanium

EhZz


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> My name is not "Three ric." It is "Eric," good sir. You could call me "Eric" or "Naren" or "E" (as some of my friends do), but "Three ric" is not acceptable in any of the countries of Europe, any of the states in the US, any of the provinces of Canada, any of the prefectures here in Japan, or any other location that I can think of.
> 
> Note: If you do call me "E," it is not to be proceeded with explanation points with no explanation of why you are calling me.



You have too much time, Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> qwerty



Yes!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You have too much time, Eric.



According to http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=topposters that says you have 1,794 posts in the last 28 days (yet you manage to only have 188 total "official" posts), it would see you are the only with too much time.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> According to http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=topposters that says you have 1,794 posts in the last 28 days (yet you manage to only have 188 total "official" posts), it would see you are the only with too much time.



Damn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

You know?


----------



## Naren

Regretting that you realized the cold sad truth?


----------



## yevetz

&#1042; &#1083;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091; &#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100; &#1105;&#1083;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1072;
&#1042; &#1083;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091; &#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;
&#1048; &#1076;&#1085;&#1105;&#1084; &#1080; &#1083;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1105;&#1084;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103;
&#1042;&#1077;&#1089;&#1105;&#1083;&#1072;&#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1072;


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## Naren

Thought so...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Regretting that you realized the cold sad truth?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Wow... you must be really depressed...


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

:shit:



If your glovs not on your feet.....you full of shit


----------



## Alpo

I played a Hellraiser today. It was a good guitar.


----------



## yevetz

Why was?


----------



## Alpo

I'm not sure I understand your question.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question.



Pants?


----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuck yeah!


----------



## yevetz

CYKA 6J|RTb


----------



## Alpo

GRTIF XOBLI DUCAB


----------



## Ivan

Du stellst mir tausend Fragen Stellst dich mitten in den Wind Und ich hoff du checkst Dass sie nich wichtig sind Komm' wir setzen jetzt die Segel Nehmen alles mit was geht Nich mehr umzudrehen Auch wenn der Wind sich dreht Hey, ich hör dich leise lachen Und dann merk ich wie's mich trifft Ja ich liebe diese Tage Die man Morgens schon vergisst Und ich schau dir in die Augen Bin geblendet von dem Licht Was selbst um sich greift Auch wenn du nich sprichst Alles an dir bleibt stumm: Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute Nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? warum? warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! Wir schaun über die Dächer Ich schreib dein' Namen in die Nacht Hey, wir brauchen nicht mal Worte Denn es reicht schon wenn du lachst Aus Sekunden werden Stunden Und ich weiss es klingt verrückt Doch wenns ganz hart kommt Drehen wir die Zeit zurück Und alles an dir bleibt stumm Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute Nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal "Warum?" ist doch egal! Bleib bei mir! Du siehst zu mir! Bleib noch hier! Bleib bei mir! Du siehst zu mir! Bleib bei mir! Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal!
Denn heute nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum? 
"Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! Warum? Warum? Warum?
"Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum? "warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! "Warum?" ist doch egal!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Du stellst mir tausend Fragen Stellst dich mitten in den Wind Und ich hoff du checkst Dass sie nich wichtig sind Komm' wir setzen jetzt die Segel Nehmen alles mit was geht Nich mehr umzudrehen Auch wenn der Wind sich dreht Hey, ich hör dich leise lachen Und dann merk ich wie's mich trifft Ja ich liebe diese Tage Die man Morgens schon vergisst Und ich schau dir in die Augen Bin geblendet von dem Licht Was selbst um sich greift Auch wenn du nich sprichst Alles an dir bleibt stumm: Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute Nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? warum? warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! Wir schaun über die Dächer Ich schreib dein' Namen in die Nacht Hey, wir brauchen nicht mal Worte Denn es reicht schon wenn du lachst Aus Sekunden werden Stunden Und ich weiss es klingt verrückt Doch wenns ganz hart kommt Drehen wir die Zeit zurück Und alles an dir bleibt stumm Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute Nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal "Warum?" ist doch egal! Bleib bei mir! Du siehst zu mir! Bleib noch hier! Bleib bei mir! Du siehst zu mir! Bleib bei mir! Warum? Warum? Warum? "Warum?" ist doch egal!
> Denn heute nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum?
> "Warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! Warum? Warum? Warum?
> "Warum?" ist doch egal! Denn heute nacht sind nur wir zwei wichtig! Warum? Warum? Warum? "warum?" ist doch egal! "Warum?" ist jetzt egal! "Warum?" ist doch egal!



E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?



 

Too many words....


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Too many words....



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

O0.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Oo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

EzzZ.


----------



## yevetz

2007 page happy ne year


----------



## g3rmanium

getenv()


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Vova


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 2007 page happy ne year



wtf?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> wtf?



Happy New Year man.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Happy New Year man.



Oh danke!


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

09.


----------



## g3rmanium

08.


----------



## g3rmanium

07.


----------



## g3rmanium

06.


----------



## g3rmanium

05.


----------



## g3rmanium

04.


----------



## g3rmanium

03.


----------



## g3rmanium

02.


----------



## g3rmanium

01.


----------



## g3rmanium

20100


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Ivan

Juli ftw!


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


> I played a Hellraiser today. It was a good guitar.


----------



## Ivan

Klangfarbe > Musik Produktiv - Musikinstrumente online kaufen


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Ivan

Ga < Ge < As


----------



## Alpo

Gu < Gi < Ug


----------



## yevetz

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IH


----------



## Michael

Ahoy hoy.


----------



## Alpo

Yello?


----------



## yevetz

HUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> HUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loktide

only 79885 posts to go!


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> only 79885 posts to go!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Ga < Ge < As



Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> only 79885 posts to go!



Toll, sehr motivierend.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ge!



Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Super Fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## Alpo

OMGOMGOMGOMGLOLOLOLODRDRDRPHDPHDPHD


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



1337m0nk3y


----------



## Alpo

I saw the weirdest van today. It said "Loomis" in huge red letters on the hood.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I saw the weirdest van today. It said "Loomis" in huge red letters on the hood.



Loomis Fargo? Armored car company.


----------



## Alpo

I doubt that. It was parked in front of a small grocery store in a small-ish town in Finland. Maybe it was Jeff Loomis' Personal Van of Mystery.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I doubt that. It was parked in front of a small grocery store in a small-ish town in Finland. Maybe it was Jeff Loomis' Personal Van of Mystery.



Maybe.

I think it was a mirage


----------



## loktide

Do the funky chicken


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus!


----------



## loktide

uke:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Octave Clang


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrsss!!


----------



## yevetz

RAP & HIP-HAPPA DON"T MOFA STAPPA.....YO>>>>>MOFOKES


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> RAP & HIP-HAPPA DON"T MOFA STAPPA.....YO>>>>>MOFOKES


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


>



YOYOYO!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Ivan

goddamn...


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## Ivan

hell...

e!
ich kann nicht deuscth.

geramnium, mastah, please teach me.

lesson one.

schwul!!!



fuck you all!

just kiddin guys...


lesson two.

ich wochne im Belgrade. Serbia.

Und. Ich Liebe meine Freundin. Echt.



sie sind tot.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Naren

Yesterday it was 1992 and today it's 2016. Wowie.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!!


----------



## Naren

rar?


----------



## D-EJ915

germanium's posting in the past few has been crazy


----------



## D-EJ915

CRRAAAZY!!!


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> Yesterday it was 1992 and today it's 2016. Wowie.



Years past so fast....................


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Naren

Germanium has made almost 2000 posts in the last 28 days, but he only has a total of 188 posts outside of Off-Topic.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Hi, Alpo.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> hell...
> 
> e!
> ich kann nicht deuscth.
> 
> geramnium, mastah, please teach me.
> 
> lesson one.
> 
> schwul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you all!
> 
> just kiddin guys...
> 
> 
> lesson two.
> 
> ich wochne im Belgrade. Serbia.
> 
> Und. Ich Liebe meine Freundin. Echt.
> 
> 
> 
> sie sind tot.



Ja was willst du denn wissen? Thematisch, meine ich.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> germanium's posting in the past few has been crazy



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium has made almost 2000 posts in the last 28 days, but he only has a total of 188 posts outside of Off-Topic.



Sue me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

j.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Sue me.



I looked into that, but seeing as I only know your first name and the country you live in, that's kind of difficult.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I looked into that, but seeing as I only know your first name and the country you live in, that's kind of difficult.



Don't be afraid to use the awesome power of DENIC eG - Willkommen bei der DENIC eG!.


----------



## loktide

COWABINGO


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> COWABINGO


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

c.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Don't be afraid to use the awesome power of DENIC eG - Willkommen bei der DENIC eG!.



No idea what that is, considering I can't read German.


----------



## Michael

( . ) ( . )

Discuss...


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No idea what that is, considering I can't read German.



Your chances of sueing me are dramatically reduced.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Your chances of sueing me are dramatically reduced.



Your chances of suing me are close to 0.


----------



## Alpo

Yes, rather...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yes, rather...



And your chances of suing me are close to -187.648.


----------



## loktide

loktide said:


> COWABINGO


----------



## Naren

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> m.



James, I did not come here to listen to your lectures. Now get on with your mission before it's too late.


----------



## g3rmanium

phuzzZ.


----------



## Naren

In the year 2020...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Your chances of suing me are close to 0.



Why would I want to sue you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> James, I did not come here to listen to your lectures. Now get on with your mission before it's too late.



Fnuh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> In the year 2020...



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

20200^


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Why would I want to sue you?



Why would I wanna sue you?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Why would I wanna sue you?



Why would Aleksi sue you?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Why would Aleksi sue you?



He wouldn't.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> He wouldn't.



Would.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Would.



Then... the emperor has already won...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Then... the emperor has already won...



K.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> K.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



FTW!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



pwnt!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

I HATE THE RED X I WANT TO SEEE IMAGES NOT RED X'S DEATH TO THE RED X!!!!


 <Prepare the Death Star!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Michael

Oh and he busts out the vertical eyebrows!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Genau.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Genau.



Ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso



Jo, so isses halt.


----------



## loktide

wieso "E." eigtl!?


----------



## Zepp88

FIST FUCK


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> wieso "E." eigtl!?



E


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Flop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clop.


----------



## g3rmanium

FNop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vlop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vob.


----------



## g3rmanium

()ob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y0b.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

M0b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Ah hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Vex.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Michael

Just over 1/5 of the way there.


----------



## Desecrated

pretty good work.


----------



## Ivan

E?



g3rmanium said:


> Ja was willst du denn wissen? Thematisch, meine ich.



Ich will mein Deutsch verbesseren, mastah.


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr!!!


----------



## Michael

Meow.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrow


----------



## Zepp88

My job is freakin boring...and annoying at the same time.



Who else experiences this?


----------



## Alpo

I'm not wearing any pants. Soon I will play Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition. With no pants on.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Alpo

Rar?


----------



## yevetz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! &#1057;&#1059;&#1050;&#1040; &#1053;&#1040;&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moro

If a guy falls on his ass in the middle of the woods and there's no one to see it happen, do the trees laugh?


----------



## yevetz

123456789

I am going to watch Footbal (Socker) today is final of Ukrainian cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "DYNAMO" - KIEV IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrrrrr


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


> 123456789
> 
> I am going to watch Footbal (Socker) today is final of Ukrainian cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "DYNAMO" - KIEV IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cool man


----------



## yevetz

The firs time is over and my team is lead 2:1


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Alpo

Moo.


----------



## yevetz

The second half is over 2:2 So there was a penalties.

But my team is win on 9 shot  

Penalty score 4:2

Sumary 6:4 "DYNAMO" KIEV

IS WINNER OF UKRAINIAN FOOTBALL CUP 

OLE OLE OLE!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

BALDERDASH


NINNY!

BULLOCKS!

SPOOT!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Ich will mein Deutsch verbesseren, mastah.



Na dann reden wir auf Deutsch. Thema?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## D-EJ915

FOOK YEAHHH!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

20300!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Na dann reden wir auf Deutsch. Thema?



Die Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und Österreich. 

Also, ich war in Österreich im November und Ich war am Tool Konzert. Ich hab auch meine 7321 da gekauft und hab gefunden dass Klangfarbe ist viel besser als Musik Produktiv - Musikinstrumente online kaufen (wo ich hab die guitarre gekauft). 

Ich war niemals in Deutschland. 

Und ja, Deutsche pop Musik ist viel besser als Österreichern. 

Wiedersehen!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Die Unterschiede zwischen Deutschland und Österreich.



Die Sprache? 



eeone said:


> Also, ich war in Österreich im November und Ich war am Tool Konzert. Ich hab auch meine 7321 da gekauft und hab gefunden dass Klangfarbe ist viel besser als Musik Produktiv - Musikinstrumente online kaufen (wo ich hab die guitarre gekauft).



Ich hab mein Pedalboard bei Musik Produktiv gekauft, aber sonst noch nix.



eeone said:


> Ich war niemals in Deutschland.



Ist teilweise ganz schön hier.



eeone said:


> Und ja, Deutsche pop Musik ist viel besser als Österreichern.



Pop-Musik?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrsaurus!


----------



## D-EJ915

like a piggy!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Die Sprache?


Ja. Gibt es grosse Unterschiede, oder?




g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab mein Pedalboard bei Musik Produktiv gekauft, aber sonst noch nix.



Sie waren echt unhöflich da. Und viele Guitarre waren dreckig.



g3rmanium said:


> Ist teilweise ganz schön hier.



Mein Freund hat im (oder in?) Berlin gewohnt, und er hasse Wien. Er sagt dass 
Deutschland ist viel besser als Österreich.




g3rmanium said:


> Pop-Musik?



Ja.  Ich finde Juli und Silbermond echt geil. Echt.



yeah. i know that all of this sounds absolutely retarded, but hey, im trying.


----------



## D-EJ915

rraaawrrr


----------



## Ivan

20309


----------



## D-EJ915

GOREGASM!!!


----------



## Desecrated

2030110


----------



## D-EJ915

AMALGAMATION!!!!


----------



## Luan

Holy fuck


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Moro

D&D anyone?

I'm just kidding... 

or am I?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

haha congress


----------



## Luan

Playing electric helps for acoustic
I like my takamine

it is right to post lots of times here?


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## garcia3441

Luan said:


> it is right to post lots of times here?



As long as it's work safe.


----------



## D-EJ915

gar


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofoz?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

j000


----------



## Naren

0001721?


----------



## yevetz

20327


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## yevetz

hi


----------



## D-EJ915

ARAA!!!


----------



## Alpo

URUU!!!


----------



## Ryan

my tummy hurtz :/


----------



## Luan

in my time of need


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> my tummy hurtz :/


aww poor baby *pats*


----------



## Kotex

I have a sharpie!


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob


----------



## D-EJ915

gill


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Ja. Gibt es grosse Unterschiede, oder?



Das Österreichische klingt noch merkwürdiger 



eeone said:


> Sie waren echt unhöflich da. Und viele Guitarre waren dreckig.



Viele deutsche Musikhändler sind unhöflich. Wenn sie keine Lust haben, sich mit dir abzugeben, kauf einfach nichts.



eeone said:


> Ja.  Ich finde Juli und Silbermond echt geil. Echt.



  



eeone said:


> yeah. i know that all of this sounds absolutely retarded, but hey, im trying.



Ne, geht doch. Keine Probleme hier.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luan said:


> it is right to post lots of times here?



Oh yes.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob



Zoogdooblachoog?


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

What?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

flavor.


----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What?!?



I said 'E.'


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I said 'E.'



And I said "What?!" You just call someone and then don't tell them why you were saying their name?

Germanium...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrz


----------



## Naren

drawers?


----------



## yevetz

SMEXY HUYEKSE


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy


----------



## Naren

Me too.


----------



## Alpo

Hello. I think I'm gonna go for a walk.


----------



## Naren

K...


----------



## yevetz

sleepy - HUYIPPY


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And I said "What?!" You just call someone and then don't tell them why you were saying their name?
> 
> Germanium...



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> E?



Ge?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gra.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ge?



Ge == good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ge == good.



Hey, come on, dude. I just said "Ge." That's all.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## loktide

penis!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Hey, come on, dude. I just said "Ge." That's all.



Ge =


----------



## Naren

Ge...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ge...



Ge...


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ge...



Ge...


----------



## yevetz

loktide said:


> penis!



PENIS

HUY

DICK

CHLEN

123456789 



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN COUNT


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ge...



Ge...


----------



## Naren

DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PENIS



Hallo. Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> DAMN YOU!!!



Who you?


----------



## g3rmanium

MPEG.2


----------



## g3rmanium

AAC.


----------



## yevetz

assroom


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> assroom



bassroom?


----------



## loktide

*loktide wins*


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> *loktide wins*



pwnt.


----------



## yevetz

RAHMAHWAH


----------



## Naren

Yevetz!?  YOU know the ancient dark forbidden magic of the Khatari?!

Then I too shall join you. ZAHRAHMAHWAH!


----------



## yevetz

IDE?



Naren said:


> Yevetz!?  YOU know the ancient dark forbidden magic of the Khatari?!
> 
> Then I too shall join you. ZAHRAHMAHWAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fna.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

20400.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some positive e-rep. Give some to me.  Do it now!


----------



## loktide

Hi,


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi.



Hallo  Aleksi. Na, alles klar?


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> I want some positive e-rep. Give some to me.  Do it now!



+1


----------



## Zepp88

Gott weiß ich will kein Engel sein!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hi,


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> +1



Danke Mann!


----------



## Zepp88

Hmm...


----------



## yevetz

ich bein ya ya!!!

BTW I was born in Potsdam near the berlin


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> ich bein ya ya!!!



Ya ya?  



yevetz said:


> BTW I was born in Potsdam near the berlin



In Potsdam war ich auch schon, glaub ich jedenfalls.  Ist aber schon lange her.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Ya ya?
> 
> 
> 
> In Potsdam war ich auch schon, glaub ich jedenfalls.  Ist aber schon lange her.



Sorry but I am very bad in Eglish please explain


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Sorry but I am very bad in Eglish please explain



That's German dude...


----------



## yevetz

Oh shiet I mean that I am bad in german please explain


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Oh shiet I mean that I am bad in german please explain



My German isn't exactly perfect, some phrases and different wordings confuse me. 

I really don't fully understand Ge's post..


----------



## Alpo

Moo.-.-.-


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Sorry but I am very bad in Eglish please explain



I said that I once was in Potsdam but I can't remember much of it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I really don't fully understand Ge's post..



I don't understand myself either.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I don't understand myself either.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> I said that I once was in Potsdam but I can't remember much of it.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike..


----------



## yevetz

D_A_N_C_I_N_G_______P_A_R_T_Y


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann

Hallo Vova

Hallo Aleksi

Hallo Jeff

Hallo Desecrated.


----------



## yevetz

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> D_A_N_C_I_N_G_______P_A_R_T_Y







g3rmanium said:


>











haven't you got anything better to do!? like working, or stuff?






















(  )


----------



## Alpo

I'm going to install Xubuntu on my old PC. Ubuntu is too heavy for that piece of poo poo.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I'm going to install Xubuntu on my old PC. Ubuntu is too heavy for that piece of poo poo.



XFCE FTW!


----------



## yevetz

loktide said:


> haven't you got anything better to do!? like working, or stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  )



yes post strupid things on SS.org when we bored on work


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> yes post strupid things on SS.org when we bored on work


----------



## Alpo

I just want to use the machine for SNES emulation. Win 98 is a piece of doodoo that crashes every 10 minutes.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I just want to use the machine for SNES emulation. Win 98 is a piece of doodoo that crashes every 10 minutes.



uhh...don't install a GUI then....just use a CLI Emu


----------



## Alpo

Actually, I want to use it for other stuff, too. But mostly SNES.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Actually, I want to use it for other stuff, too. But mostly SNES.



Aww come on, be a nerd use the CLI for EVERYTHING


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

Installation is going well so far... At least it didn't immediately crash when I started the installation program, unlike Ubuntu.


----------



## Zepp88

xubuntu is ubuntu...just with XFCE


----------



## Alpo

I know, but I don't give a doodle.


----------



## Zepp88

Install Arch Linux on it


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Install Arch Linux on it



Or Gentoo.


----------



## D-EJ915

arch is cool, but I installed linux mint on my other laptop and foook it's sweet


----------



## Alpo

Xubuntu install just started, and you wan't me to pull the plug and install a different OS?!?!?!?!


----------



## yevetz

How to use liquid tool for strings? 

After each play? It's bad if it's will be on fretboard?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Or Gentoo.


Too time consuming...I hate compiling, 



D-EJ915 said:


> arch is cool, but I installed linux mint on my other laptop and foook it's sweet


How does it compare to Arch?



yevetz said:


> How to use liquid tool for strings?
> 
> After each play? It's bad if it's will be on fretboard?



You can use it as much as you want, and it shouldn't hurt the fretboard, just wipe off the extra liquid.


----------



## D-EJ915

arch is much like you know, more minimal and stuff. Mint has install tools, configuration utilities and stuff like that. Mint is basically ubuntu but better...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> arch is much like you know, more minimal and stuff. Mint has install tools, configuration utilities and stuff like that. Mint is basically ubuntu but better...



So, fast, easy to use and intuitive?

I might give it a shot whenever I can get a hold of an old laptop.

Hows the package management?


----------



## D-EJ915

I use apt-get, it has some other stuff too, synaptic is one of them I think.


----------



## D-EJ915

I usually compile most things I install to be perfectly honest


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I usually compile most things I install to be perfectly honest



I prefer packages. I'm too lazy, or apathetic, to compile all of my packages. 

Pacman is what I like the best about Arch and nothing has topped it for me yet.


----------



## D-EJ915

pacman is pretty nice


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> pacman is pretty nice



METAL PACMAN - ""  ""


----------



## loktide

this is getting... geeky? 



pacman pwns!


----------



## Zepp88

SUCCUMB TO THE NERDISM BITCHES




 <TAKE ME TO YOUR SPHINCTER!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> <TAKE ME TO YOUR SPHINCTER!


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

RAR?


----------



## yevetz

NO zip!!!


----------



## Desecrated

i use rar


----------



## Zepp88

TAR


----------



## yevetz

TATAR


----------



## Zepp88

BZIP


----------



## yevetz

shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

tits


----------



## Desecrated

I shit on your tits


----------



## Desecrated

No wait!

I shit on MY tits.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Too time consuming...I hate compiling,



I have always used stage 1.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> RAR?



BLAHR?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> NO zip!!!



ZIP is also good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> TAR



GAR!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BZIP



bzip2


----------



## D-EJ915

ggraaarrr


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3,


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

20500!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol!


----------



## yevetz

&#1051;&#1054;&#1051; - LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## yevetz

&#1043;&#1040;&#1061;


----------



## D-EJ915

~¯~


----------



## loktide

I EAT PONIES


----------



## D-EJ915

gao


----------



## Desecrated

I played fingerpicking on the mandolin for 2 hours, my fingers feels like spaghetti


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium, ich werde wahrscheinlich nächste woche in Wien wieder gehen. Ich hoffe dass ich kann mein Deutsch nutzen mehr da. 

Also. Meine größten Probleme mit Deutsche sprache sind Deklination (auf Serbisch es gibt 7 Kasus, und ich finde ihnen nicht schwer, aber auf Deutsch es gibt nur 4 und sie sind Hölle) und die Ordnung der Wörter in einem Satz. 

Und ist es "auf Deutch" , "auf Serbisch", oder "in Deutsch", oder?


Und, ja. Dieses reply zu schreiben ich habe Deutsch Wiktionary, English Wiktionary und English to German dictionary genutzt. It took me half an hour.

&#1053;&#1059;&#1044;&#1045; &#1052;&#1040;&#1053;!!!


----------



## Michael

This thread has gotten out of hand.  

Come on people, we need some *discussion *in here.


----------



## D-EJ915

LAWLS!!!

es ist auf Deutsch ... "wie sagt mann ...insert random phrase not in german here... auf Deutsch?"


----------



## Ivan

Michael said:


> This thread has gotten out of hand.
> 
> Come on people, we some *discussion *in here.




What do you mean *gotten* out of hand. This thread was *made* to be out of hand. 



D-EJ915 said:


> LAWLS!!!
> 
> es ist auf Deutsch ... "wie sagt mann ...insert random phrase not in german here... auf Deutsch?"



Oh. Danke. 

And yes. It's funny to write English phrases in Cyrillic alphabet. 



































































&#1053;&#1059;&#1044;&#1045; &#1052;&#1040;&#1053;!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah....


----------



## Naren




----------



## playstopause

*FREESTYLE!*


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> &#1053;&#1059;&#1044;&#1045; &#1052;&#1040;&#1053;!!!



If you mean "" NUDE MAN!!! ""

So &#1053;&#1059;&#1044;&#1045; &#1052;&#1040;&#1053;!!! will be on Ukrainian too

Hi Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

gaynal!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gao



Do you mean g*r*a0?


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya yevetz


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Also. Meine größten Probleme mit Deutsche sprache sind Deklination (auf Serbisch es gibt 7 Kasus, und ich finde ihnen nicht schwer, aber auf Deutsch es gibt nur 4 und sie sind Hölle) und die Ordnung der Wörter in einem Satz.



Au. 7 Kasus?  



eeone said:


> Und ist es "auf Deutch" , "auf Serbisch", oder "in Deutsch", oder?



Auf Deutsch. In Deutschland.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> LAWLS!!!
> 
> es ist auf Deutsch ... "wie sagt mann ...insert random phrase not in german here... auf Deutsch?"



Jo.


----------



## yevetz

anal


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Do you mean g*r*a0?


no, gao...


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Au. 7 Kasus?
> 
> 
> 
> Auf Deutsch. In Deutschland.


...im Deutschland...isn't that just in dem? or am I hallucinating...I haven't spoken german in like 2 years


----------



## Alpo

Am aschenweider glugenglagen!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> anal



FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Am aschenweider glugenglagen!



N00b.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh noo...


----------



## yevetz

hiya DEJ


----------



## Alpo

Moo.-.-.-.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## yevetz

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrr


----------



## D-EJ915

HEEYAA HEEEEYYAAAAA!!!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

hewooo


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos!?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Sup, mofos!?


gao


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> gao



I don't use Gao. It seems kind of expensive.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Sup, Alpo?!? How's Ol' Bessie Lou doin'!?


----------



## Alpo

Finefinefinefinefinefine!


----------



## Naren

Damn, Ol' Bessie Lou is FIIIIINE. Woooweee.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Daaaaamn.


----------



## Alpo

Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## yevetz

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello from Switzerland!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no, gao...



Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ...im Deutschland...isn't that just in dem? or am I hallucinating...I haven't spoken german in like 2 years



*In Deutschland* gibt es viele Biersorten.
"To fuck" heißt *auf Deutsch* "ficken."


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## Desecrated

I want a cello and a soundproof room.


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> I want a cello and a soundproof room.



Me too. Except instead of the cello, I want a large dildo.


----------



## Zepp88

ficken  spaß.....


----------



## g3rmanium

Peh.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Me too. Except instead of the cello, I want a large dildo.



Oh we all knew that, Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

Moo.


----------



## yevetz

moo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moro

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## Zepp88

Moro said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?



You misspelled penis.


----------



## Ivan

Moro said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?



Where're we going?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I just saw 2 american horror movies. God dammit, usa sucks at making movies,.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just saw 2 american horror movies. God dammit, usa sucks at making movies,.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I just saw 2 american horror movies. God dammit, usa sucks at making movies,.


the ones made elsewhere are worse


----------



## Zepp88

B.C. Rich sucks.











That is all.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> I just saw 2 american horror movies. God dammit, usa sucks at making movies,.



I saw a really shitty Swedish horror movie a few years back... Thus, Sweden sucks at making movies.  I also heard a really shitty Swedish band a few days ago... Thus, Sweden sucks at making music.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I saw a really shitty Swedish horror movie a few years back... Thus, Sweden sucks at making movies.  I also heard a really shitty Swedish band a few days ago... Thus, Sweden sucks at making music.


----------



## ohio_eric

Sweeden does however succeed at making hot blondes.


----------



## Zepp88

ohio_eric said:


> Sweeden does however succeed at making hot blondes.



 My god yes........

Also, I love many of the Swedish bands....Opeth, Arch Enemy, Katatonia, In Flames, Soilwork, Darkane, etc............



 <I'd abduct a Swedish chick all night long!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr


----------



## D-EJ915

wrooooooo


----------



## Alpo

Vroooooooooommmmmmm!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You misspelled penis.



Or dildo?


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Or dildo?



He misspelled it in his signature.




dildo......


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> He misspelled it in his signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dildo......



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

20600!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hm?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Dildo'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

RESCIND!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWRASAURUS!!


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> E?



What?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Lore.


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

Mornin', folks!


----------



## Naren

Hey, Aleksi. I just bought "God Of War" for my PS2 at the Yodobashi Camera on my lunch break. They had it for about $22 and everything I'd heard about it was sweet, so I bought it. The whole game is in Japanese (manual as well), but seeing as its an action game, I broke my own rule about never playing English games in Japanese or Japanese games in English.

I'll start playing it when I get home, but I read through the manual (interesting how they translated a lot of the Greek Mythology into Japanese) and it looks pretty kickass.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

mmmmmm, pepperjack string cheese rox!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok going back to bed


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

Good morning guys


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Hey, Aleksi. I just bought "God Of War" for my PS2 at the Yodobashi Camera on my lunch break. They had it for about $22 and everything I'd heard about it was sweet, so I bought it. The whole game is in Japanese (manual as well), but seeing as its an action game, I broke my own rule about never playing English games in Japanese or Japanese games in English.
> 
> I'll start playing it when I get home, but I read through the manual (interesting how they translated a lot of the Greek Mythology into Japanese) and it looks pretty kickass.



I can't imagine God of War in Japanese.  I wonder how the characters sound... 

It is an amazing game. The combat might seem simple but it has surprising depth (especially at the highest difficulty ). The story is really good (for a video game), and the game is just so polished in every way. The bosses are awesome, too. The music is also some of the best I've ever heard in a video game. 

If you like it, I suggest you buy God of War II. It's more of the same, but everything is bigger and better.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Zepp88

garcia3441 said:


>



 <Yes!! doooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllll

  


   <We prepare for battle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

well fuck you too


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> well fuck you too


----------



## D-EJ915

well...yeah

does http://dej915.serveftp.com/ work for you guys?


----------



## loktide

eat some:







edit:


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> well...yeah
> 
> does http://dej915.serveftp.com/ work for you guys?



No.



And Loktide, goddamnit keep it WORK SAFE


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> And Loktide, goddamnit keep it WORK SAFE



wtf!?
dude, its just an animal's testicles... i don't see any pornographic or offensive content on that picture


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> wtf!?
> dude, its just an animal's testicles... i don't see any pornographic or offensive content on that picture



You wouldn't beleive how conservative of lot of people in Govt. offices in the States can be. Plus, I'd rather not see it. And I don't want my boss coming up to tell me something and see a set of balls on my computer screen.

It's NWS so don't post it.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I can't imagine God of War in Japanese.  I wonder how the characters sound...
> 
> It is an amazing game. The combat might seem simple but it has surprising depth (especially at the highest difficulty ). The story is really good (for a video game), and the game is just so polished in every way. The bosses are awesome, too. The music is also some of the best I've ever heard in a video game.
> 
> If you like it, I suggest you buy God of War II. It's more of the same, but everything is bigger and better.



The main character sounds like a total badass. Like he's gonna kill everyone and everything, rape the women, then just massacre the population of the city for fun... cuz he's evil... I'd have to take video clips or just have you listen to it if you really wanted to hear how the characters sound. It's actually voice acted really really well, which kind of suprised me. The translations into Japanese are really good too.

I'm enjoying it quite a bit so far, but some of the ways you can die are just so gay.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok NOW it should work, maybe

http://dej915.serveftp.com/


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> The main character sounds like a total badass. Like he's gonna kill everyone and everything, rape the women, then just massacre the population of the city for fun... cuz he's evil... I'd have to take video clips or just have you listen to it if you really wanted to hear how the characters sound. It's actually voice acted really really well, which kind of suprised me. The translations into Japanese are really good too.
> 
> I'm enjoying it quite a bit so far, but some of the ways you can die are just so gay.



The original voices are really good, too. Kratos sounds exactly like you describe.


----------



## Zepp88

Jeff, I'm not sure if it's the network I'm connected to or not, but it's timing out for me.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> The original voices are really good, too. Kratos sounds exactly like you describe.



I played the scene where Kratos looks out at Ares and says something like "Foolish god of war, I am going to end your life right here where you stand" (sounded really cool in Japanese) in this really evil-sounding calm badass voice. I have no idea what he could have been saying in the original English version.

The game is weird. Because I'll be playing along and it'll be kind of easy, then I'll get into a room with like 3-4 super hard opponents who can knock me to the ground from far away from just hitting the ground and who will attack me from all sides and I'll die real soon. I'll try it over and over and over and won't win until my 10th try or so. Then, for the next 15 minutes, it's somewhat easy again.


----------



## D-EJ915

I turned it off ...


----------



## Zepp88

And if I can take part in it by transforming my own consciousness, then someone else's, I'm happy to do it. 
Bill Hicks 

As long as I'm going to live in this world, I might as well make it the most enjoyable and fun and fair place I can make it. 
Bill Hicks 

As long as one person lives in darkness then it seems to be a responsibility to tell other people. 
Bill Hicks 

Children are smarter than any of us. Know how I know that? I don't know one child with a full time job and children. 
Bill Hicks 

I don't do drugs anymore... than, say, the average touring funk band. 
Bill Hicks 

I don't like anything in the mainstream and they don't like me. 
Bill Hicks 

I don't mean to sound bitter, cold, or cruel, but I am, so that's how it comes out. 
Bill Hicks 

I get a kick out of being an outsider constantly. It allows me to be creative. 
Bill Hicks 

I get a kick out of being an outsider constantly. It allows me to be creative. I don't like anything in the mainstream and they don't like me. 
Bill Hicks 

I left in love, in laughter, and in truth, and wherever truth, love and laughter abide, I am there in spirit. 
Bill Hicks 

I'm a heavy smoker. I go through two lighters a day. 
Bill Hicks 

I'm not really a heavy smoker any more. I only get through two lighters a day now. 
Bill Hicks 

I've had some killer times on drugs. 
Bill Hicks 

If you don't think drugs have done good things for us, then take all of your records, tapes and CD's and burn them. 
Bill Hicks 

If you're so pro-life, do me a favour: don't lock arms and block medical clinics. If you're so pro-life, lock arms and block cemeteries. 
Bill Hicks 

It's always funny until someone gets hurt. Then it's just hilarious. 
Bill Hicks 

Life is only a dream and we are the imagination of ourselves. 
Bill Hicks 

Listen, the next revolution is gonna be a revolution of ideas. 
Bill Hicks 

Music is a great energizer. It's a language everybody knows. 
Bill Hicks 

People in the United Kingdom and outside the United States share my bemusement with the United States that America doesn't share with itself. 
Bill Hicks 

Sometimes you feel in control, and it's great, but sometimes you just don't feel in control and you really have to struggle to get laughs. 
Bill Hicks 

They also have a sense of irony, which America doesn't have seeing as it's being run by fundamentalists who take things literally. 
Bill Hicks 

Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. 
Bill Hicks 

Ultimately, it is in fun. It is supposed to be highly entertaining. 
Bill Hicks 

Watching television is like taking black spray paint to your third eye. 
Bill Hicks 

We all pay for life with death, so everything in between should be free. 
Bill Hicks 

We are the facilitators of our own creative evolution. 
Bill Hicks 

Women priests. Great, great. Now there's priests of both sexes I don't listen to. 
Bill Hicks 

Your denial is beneath you, and thanks to the use of hallucinogenic drugs, I see through you. 
Bill Hicks

**Warning: some of the quotes below may be offensive to some!** 

"A lot of Christians wear crosses around their necks. Do you think when Jesus comes back, he's really going to want to see a fucking cross? Ow! Maybe that's why he hasn't shown up yet...it's like going up to Jackie Onassis wearing a rifle pendant...just thinking of John..." 

"Frightening people man. Bush tried to buy votes towards the end of the election. Goes around, you know, selling weapons to everyone, getting that military industrial complex vote happening for him. Sold 160 fighter jets to Korea and then 240 tanks to Kuwait and then goes around making speeches why he should be Commander-in-Chief because, "We still live in a dangerous world."...Thanks to you, you fucker!"


On Kennedy...

"I love talking about Kennedy. I was just down in Dallas, Texas. You know you can go down there and, er, to Dealey Plaza where Kennedy was assassinated. And you can actually go to the sixth floor of the Schoolbook Depository. It's a museum called... 'The Assassination Museum'. I think they named that after the assassination. I can't be too sure of the chronology here but... Anyway they have the window set up to look exactly like it did on that day. And it's really accurate, you know, cos Oswald's not in it." 
"Unbelievable. And you know what's wild, people's, attitudes in the States about it. Talking about Kennedy, people come up to me: "Bill, quit talking about Kennedy, man. Let it go. It's a long time ago - just forget about it."And I'm like alright, then don't bring up Jesus to me! As long as we're talking shelf life here. "Bill, you know Jesus died for you." Yeah, well it was a long time ago. Forget about it!"


On Dinosaurs...

"You know the world's 12 thousand years old and dinosaurs existed, they existed in that time, you'd think it would have been mentioned in the fucking Bible at some point. "And lo Jesus and the disciples walked to Nazareth. But the trail was blocked by a giant brontosaurus... with a splinter in his paw. And O the disciples did run a shriekin': 'What a big fucking lizard, Lord!' But Jesus was unafraid and he took the splinter from the brontosaurus's paw and the big lizard became his friend. And Jesus sent him to Scotland where he lived in a loch for O so many years inviting thousands of American tourists to bring their fat fucking families and their fat dollar bills.And oh Scotland did praise the Lord. Thank you Lord, thank you Lord. Thank you Lord." 
"Get this, I actually asked one of these guys, OK, Dinosaurs fossils - how does that fit into you scheme of life? Let me sit down and strap in. He said, "Dinosaur fossils? God put those there to test our faith." I think God put you here to test my faith, Dude. You believe that? "uh huh." Does that trouble anyone here? The idea that God.. might be.. fuckin' with our heads? I have trouble sleeping with that knowledge. Some prankster God running around: "Hu hu ho. We will see who believes in me now, ha ha." [mimes God burying fossils] "I am God, I am a prankster." "I am killing Me."





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One of my favourite quotes on advertising:

"By the way if anyone here is in advertising or marketing... kill yourself. No, no, no it's just a little thought. I'm just trying to plant seeds. Maybe one day, they'll take root - I don't know. You try, you do what you can. Kill yourself. Seriously though, if you are, do. Aaah, no really, there's no rationalisation for what you do and you are Satan's little helpers, Okay - kill yourself - seriously. You are the ruiner of all things good, seriously. No this is not a joke, you're going, "there's going to be a joke coming," there's no fucking joke coming. You are Satan's spawn filling the world with bile and garbage. You are fucked and you are fucking us. Kill yourself. It's the only way to save your fucking soul, kill yourself. Planting seeds. I know all the marketing people are going, "he's doing a joke... there's no joke here whatsoever. Suck a tail-pipe, fucking hang yourself, borrow a gun from a Yank friend - I don't care how you do it. Rid the world of your evil fucking machinations. I know what all the marketing people are thinking right now too, "Oh, you know what Bill's doing, he's going for that anti-marketing dollar. That's a good market, he's very smart." Oh man, I am not doing that. You fucking evil scumbags! "Ooh, you know what Bill's doing now, he's going for the righteous indignation dollar. That's a big dollar. A lot of people are feeling that indignation. We've done research - huge market. He's doing a good thing." Godammit, I'm not doing that, you scum-bags! 
Quit putting a godamm dollar sign on every fucking thing on this planet! 

"Ooh, the anger dollar. Huge. Huge in times of recession. Giant market, Bill's very bright to do that." God, I'm just caught in a fucking web! "Ooh the trapped dollar, big dollar, huge dollar. Good market - look at our research. We see that many people feel trapped. If we play to that and then separate them into the trapped dollar..." How do you live like that? And I bet you sleep like fucking babies at night, don't you?"



Another of my favourites...Bill on the brainwashing effects of TV...

"So there, we have figured it out, go back to bed America, your government has figured out how it all transpired. Go back to bed America, your government is in control again. Here, here's American Gladiators. Watch this, shut up. Go back to bed America, here's American Gladiators. Here's 56 channels of it. Watch these pituitary retards bang their fuckin skulls together and congratulate you on living in the land of freedom. Here you go America, you are free... to do as we tell you. You are free, to do as we tell you." 

We are all one consciousness...
And Bill, lamenting how you never see a positive drug story on the news..."Today, a young man on acid realised that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration and that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There's no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and you are the imagination of yourself. Here's Tom with the weather...!"


Bill's powerful closing speech...
"The world is like a ride in an amusement park. And when you choose to go on it, you think it's real because that's how powerful our minds are. And the ride goes up and down and round and round. It has thrills and chills and it's very brightly coloured and it's very loud and it's fun, for a while. Some people have been on the ride for a long time and they begin to question, is this real, or is this just a ride? And other people have remembered, and they come back to us, they say, "Hey - don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because, this is just a ride..." And we... kill those people. 
"We have a lot invested in this ride. Shut him up. Look at my furrows of worry. Look at my big bank account and my family. This just has to be real." Just a ride. But we always kill those good guys who try and tell us that, you ever notice that? And let the demons run amok. But it doesn't matter because: It's just a ride. And we can change it anytime we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings and money. A choice, right now, between fear and love. The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns, close yourself off. The eyes of love, instead, see all of us as one. Here's what we can do to change the world, right now, to a better ride. Take all that money that we spend on weapons and defences each year and instead spend it feeding and clothing and educating the poor of the world, which it would many times over, not one human being excluded, and we could explore space, together, both inner and outer, forever, in peace. Thank you very much, you've been great." 

Bill Hicks (December 16, 1961 -- February 26, 1994)


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> does http://dej915.serveftp.com/ work for you guys?



Not at the moment.










N00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ok NOW it should work, maybe



Yeah right.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> The game is weird. Because I'll be playing along and it'll be kind of easy, then I'll get into a room with like 3-4 super hard opponents who can knock me to the ground from far away from just hitting the ground and who will attack me from all sides and I'll die real soon. I'll try it over and over and over and won't win until my 10th try or so. Then, for the next 15 minutes, it's somewhat easy again.



You just have to learn how all the different enemies act. Always block and dodge. Once you know how to beat them, they're not that hard. I'm assuming you're playing on the normal difficulty. Wait until you finish the game and try it on God Mode. It's ridiculously hard. I played through it a while ago, and it was really challenging. The final boss fight was damn near impossible! The weakest enemies can kill you fast if you're not careful.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You just have to learn how all the different enemies act. Always block and dodge. Once you know how to beat them, they're not that hard. I'm assuming you're playing on the normal difficulty. Wait until you finish the game and try it on God Mode. It's ridiculously hard. I played through it a while ago, and it was really challenging. The final boss fight was damn near impossible! The weakest enemies can kill you fast if you're not careful.



I was playing it on normal, but this one boss was so hard, I must have literally died 20 times and then the game asked me if I'd like to switch to easy mode, so I said "yes" and beat the boss easily, but I want to switch it back to normal mode, but there is no place where I can do that.

With some enemies, I make sure NEVER do use the CS attacks. There is one enemy that if I grab them for the CS attack, I only take a little of their HP away, but I'm in a position where I can't run away from their attack once my attack finishes and theirs is much more powerful than mine. I was fighting this one boss and was using the right stick to run away, but he still managed to hit me quite a bit. It's also annoying when they'll hit the ground before you can react, stunning you, then smash you with a powerful attack.

I don't like the Minotaurs, but the most annoying enemies so far are the Cyclopses. Those are just so fucking annoying.

I played pretty far into the game for how long I've been playing, but it's almost 3:30am now, so I'm gonna get going to bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

EzzZ.


----------



## ZeroSignal

rawr is so emo...


----------



## g3rmanium

Farz.


----------



## Desecrated

auber strauche bite fauren hassue klinkenstein


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

what the fuck photobucket


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you photobucket


----------



## ZeroSignal

Er... Yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

they deleted my account


----------



## malufet

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

grar!!!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Moro

This needs to end soon


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I was playing it on normal, but this one boss was so hard, I must have literally died 20 times and then the game asked me if I'd like to switch to easy mode, so I said "yes" and beat the boss easily, but I want to switch it back to normal mode, but there is no place where I can do that.
> 
> With some enemies, I make sure NEVER do use the CS attacks. There is one enemy that if I grab them for the CS attack, I only take a little of their HP away, but I'm in a position where I can't run away from their attack once my attack finishes and theirs is much more powerful than mine. I was fighting this one boss and was using the right stick to run away, but he still managed to hit me quite a bit. It's also annoying when they'll hit the ground before you can react, stunning you, then smash you with a powerful attack.
> 
> I don't like the Minotaurs, but the most annoying enemies so far are the Cyclopses. Those are just so fucking annoying.
> 
> I played pretty far into the game for how long I've been playing, but it's almost 3:30am now, so I'm gonna get going to bed.



There is always a pretty simple strategy to beating the bosses, so if you're having trouble just try another approach. The enemies always signal their attacks pretty clearly. It's been two years since I first played it, but I remember it being pretty hard the first time through. That is one thing I like about the game. It's challenging, but not frustrating (except one part near the end of the game... ).


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> There is always a pretty simple strategy to beating the bosses, so if you're having trouble just try another approach. The enemies always signal their attacks pretty clearly. It's been two years since I first played it, but I remember it being pretty hard the first time through. That is one thing I like about the game. It's challenging, but not frustrating (except one part near the end of the game... ).


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## swedenuck

fiddleshnitzels



g'night


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.?


----------



## g3rmanium

E-zZ.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

M3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bl3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

R3h.


----------



## yevetz

E4P


----------



## g3rmanium

So?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E4P



Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Feh.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai Alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

20700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hello  Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Alpo

Hwllo


----------



## yevetz

qwerty MF


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## yevetz

REWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Alpo

I finally got a new OS to work on my old PC!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fn3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

oi.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## yevetz

E!

Gooooooooood mOOOORNING

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>



Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E!



Yes.



yevetz said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!?



WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## yevetz

WWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 2021


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja.


----------



## Desecrated

wc


----------



## g3rmanium

OI oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> wc



wc -l?


----------



## yevetz

Ja JA!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Gah.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Fart


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pruh.


----------



## yevetz

fn st


----------



## g3rmanium

Vruh.


----------



## Alpo

Moo


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## yevetz

PPPPPIIIIIIIIZZZZZDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Moo



Yes.


----------



## yevetz

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ne.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> NO!!!!!!!!



"NO!!!!!!!!"?


----------



## Desecrated

nä nej och åter nähä


----------



## g3rmanium

Gruh.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## oompa

pew pew! 79242 left! pew pew pew!


----------



## g3rmanium

oompa said:


> pew pew! 79242 left! pew pew pew!



Yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah!


----------



## Alpo

Röh röh!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Kotex

I ate chicken...at 1:30am.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## El Caco

I really should quit smoking.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

umbabarahumba


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo




----------



## ZeroSignal

yevetz said:


>



Yevetz has completely lost his mind...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

rawr


----------



## yevetz

ZeroSignal said:


> Yevetz has completely lost his mind...



   



I aM ThE NAPOLION BaNOPARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oR No nO I am A HITLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHWINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Röh röh!



Pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

How about that dildo you talked about, Alpo?


----------



## g3rmanium

e-


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Urner Boden -> Claridenpass -> Klausenpass -> Unterschächen


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrr


----------



## Alpo

Rawr!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr!!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrrrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

20800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ui.


----------



## D-EJ915

yo yo yo yo yo yo y oyoooo


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrarw!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrzZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## yevetz

huray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

MOARRR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> MOARRR!!!



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!


----------



## Desecrated

^^^*^*^*_:;_:;x:;</


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Mattmc74

im bored at work and i'm on here so there. I'm getting payed to post this right now!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Michael

Meow.


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

I am bored on work too


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## loktide

20833


----------



## yevetz

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

rraawwrr


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

&#1057;&#1059;&#1050;&#1040; &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My clients are stupid assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

HURAWR !!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## loktide

RAWR!


----------



## D-EJ915

GWAR!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok time to go to the bank


----------



## Alpo

have fun rawr!


----------



## Kotex




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

RAWR


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## bostjan

what the?

What has happened? I'm not about to scan through the last 30-something pages of gibberish to figure it out.

Ah, hell...rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

off to get some pasta.


----------



## g3rmanium

and a beer


----------



## g3rmanium

or two.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

hiyaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

Da bin ich wieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab in der Tat zwei Bier getrunken.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und Spaghetti all'Arrabiata gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Und vorher einen schönen italienischen Salat.


----------



## D-EJ915

some of the outfits on that vh1 fashion don'ts thing were so bad


----------



## Desecrated

I think fashion is bad


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Lucky Seven

sayonara


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Mattmc74

waaasss saaapppingggg!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

RARE MONKEYS FOR SALE!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr monkees for sail!


----------



## cadenhead

D-EJ915 said:


> RARE MONKEYS FOR SALE!!!



I want one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr i want two!


----------



## Naren

Hey, Alpo. The most annoying thing happened last night.  I got to the end boss in "God Of War." I beat his first stage, then I beat the next stage where I had to defend my daughter and wife from like 50 Kratos's. Now I got to the final fight with Ares and I got his health down to under 10% and I was just going to finish him off when he hit me with an attack that knocked me out of the area and the sky just started spinning and spinning and spinning and bam, suddenly I've transformed into a black silhouette that's swimming under the moon. My super weapon is gone, my health has returned to normal, and my magic is back. There was no way to get back to the arena to finish off Ares and no way to die to start over the fight, which means I had to start the game over again. 

I consider that I've already beaten the game, but since I haven't seen the last cutscene yet, I'll do it all over again when I get home from work and hope that I don't get hit with another stupid fucking bug again.


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, that happened to me once, too. Except that I just kept falling until I reset the system and had to do the whole boss battle again. If it had happened during the final Ares battle on God mode I would've lost my mind! But the battle isn't that hard on normal.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, I had to reset the system because I was just swimming in the sky under the moon (but still under the arena where I HAD been fighting) and no matter what I did, I wasn't going anywhere or doing anything.

That would have driven me crazy if that would have happened in Hades right when I reached the top of the second spiky twirly thing. After climbing up that thing 20-30 times, I got really good at climbing it, so it probably wouldn't bother me so much.

And the thing earlier in the game that irritated me so much probably would be really easy now if I went through the game over again from the beginning. 

It was really irritating because the health was like this.
Kratos ......................................... Ares
<---0000000000000000000000> <000--------------------------->

One or two more hits (maybe 3 or 4) and he would have been dead. 

Which do you like better? God of War 1? or God of War 2? I looked at the GoW2 website and it looks pretty much just like GoW1 except with better graphics.


----------



## Alpo

GoW 2 is better in my opinion. It's very similar (why fix something that isn't broken?) but it's improved in many ways. The graphics are slightly better (more detailed textures, etc...), there are no "spikes of hades" style annoying parts, there are more bosses (though some aren't that big), it's slightly longer, and most environments are much bigger.


----------



## Naren

That sounds cool. I'll have to check to see whether it's been localized into Japanese yet. If it has been, then I'll consider buying it. If it hasn't been, then... well, there's nothing I can do.  If someone sent me the English version, they'd have to also send me an American PS2 to play it on.

These are the 3 things that annoyed my most about GoW:
1. The 2 Cyclops you fight in the Athens town square - after finally defeating these guys, there were no enemies through the rest of the game that seemed even close to their difficulty, not even the bosses at the end of the game. It was dang hard beating them. If I went back through the game again, it might be really easy the second time around because of experience, but, through the whole experience of the game, that was the hardest.
2. The spikey towers of Hades that you have to climb - after climbing them about 30-40 times, I got agile enough to just climb them pretty fast with minimum damage, but I have to say this was the most annoying puzzle/non-fight part of the whole game.
3. The room with the spikes on the floor where you have to pull, push, and kick the stone block to climb you up to the next level. I got so frustrated that I checked a walkthrough and it had the nerve to say "They give you enough time, no problem. Just don't dilly dally." That ticked me off. "No problem"? They do not give you enough time. They give you like 10 seconds before the spikes come through the floor and kill you. On, the 15th try or so, I made it, but barely. I keep thinking that if Kratos were really doing this all through one time and, like a mortal couldn't die, he would be dead WAYY early in the game.

There were other really annoying places, but those are the 3 that stick out.


----------



## Alpo

The spike room isn't really that hard. You just have to pull the block until it's where you can kick it close to the platform. The hardest part was actually jumping onto the block while constantly thinking that I'm going to die yet again.

There are a few annyoing things in GoW 2, like having to whip the huge-ass horses to get them to move. But nothing in it is as annoying as Hades.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> The spike room isn't really that hard. You just have to pull the block until it's where you can kick it close to the platform. The hardest part was actually jumping onto the block while constantly thinking that I'm going to die yet again.
> 
> There are a few annyoing things in GoW 2, like having to whip the huge-ass horses to get them to move. But nothing in it is as annoying as Hades.



Well, you have to pull it out enough so that you can get behind it to kick it, which takes at least 3 seconds. Then you have to kick it at least twice. Then you have to kick it 1-2 times, then one more time to get it in range where you can jump to the next level. Then you have to jump onto the block while constantly thinking that I'm going to die yet again. 

Besides the spinning spike towers you have to climb, Hades isn't bad at all. Actually Hades is one of my favorite places in the whole game. It's just so fun. And it had this one fight where beforehand I had about 200-250 experience, but afterwards, I had 3500-4000. The only time I've received more than that was the fight with all the Kratos's at the end of the game where, beforehand I had about 1500-2000 experience and afterwards I had over 10,0000.  It makes the beginning of the game look so pathetic where you beat like 20 people and just get about 100 experience.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

20900!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Brah.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Well, you have to pull it out enough so that you can get behind it to kick it, which takes at least 3 seconds. Then you have to kick it at least twice. Then you have to kick it 1-2 times, then one more time to get it in range where you can jump to the next level. Then you have to jump onto the block while constantly thinking that I'm going to die yet again.



Maybe I remember wrong, but I think you just have to push it past the corner, and then charge your kick to the max and it should be close enough to jump to the platform.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vrah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Maybe I remember wrong, but I think you just have to push it past the corner, and then charge your kick to the max and it should be close enought o jump to the platform.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mrah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ptah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xrah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Crah.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe I remember wrong, but I think you just have to push it past the corner, and then charge your kick to the max and it should be close enough to jump to the platform.



No, that's right, but getting it around the corner takes a bit of time.

It's like this (S= start, E= End): 

xxxxxxxxxE
x
x
x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxS

The time they give you is barely enough to make it out alive - and that's with you scrambling to save your life.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mrha.


----------



## Mattmc74

AAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

HUYAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnoh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nooh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xooh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yooh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pooh.


----------



## Naren

Maybe you should just SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00h.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you should just SHUT THE FUCK UP.



Care to explain *why*, Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mrah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ptah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vnah.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Care to explain *why*, Eric?



Because posts like "E" and "Croo - Foo - Goo - Sloo" and "Auf Weifen augen sleider weizer" are meaningless and do not contribute to the thread. If you are going to post aimlessly for page after page, at least post something with meaning like "Hey" "I" "am" "going" "to" "go" "to" "the" "mall" "today."


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh vielleicht mal was essen.


----------



## g3rmanium

An Wandern ist heute nicht so zu denken.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meine Füße sehen ziemlich kaputt aus.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pflopp.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Because posts like "E" and "Croo - Foo - Goo - Sloo" and "Auf Weifen augen sleider weizer" are meaningless and do not contribute to the thread. If you are going to post aimlessly for page after page, at least post something with meaning like "Hey" "I" "am" "going" "to" "go" "to" "the" "mall" "today."



I agree.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I agree.



 I STRONGLY agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I agree.



Pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

Broo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bmoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

V00.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

When I get home, I'm gonna kick Ares' ass for causing my game to have bugs that shot me into the underground dark ocean under the moon seconds before defeating him yesterday.


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## g3rmanium

M()().


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

WAZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

rawr norning!


----------



## yevetz

rawr evening (17:40 here)


----------



## Alpo

rawr 17:55 here


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrski


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrkovitch


----------



## g3rmanium

e-rawrz


----------



## g3rmanium

[email protected]


----------



## g3rmanium

röwr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

B-rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

0-rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

³-rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

'²@`´`´'²


----------



## g3rmanium

.gif.


----------



## g3rmanium

.png.


----------



## g3rmanium

.exe.


----------



## g3rmanium

.pif.


----------



## g3rmanium

.bz2.


----------



## g3rmanium

.txt.


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

21000!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

21002


----------



## D-EJ915

smelly shoes...are on you!


----------



## yevetz

21004


----------



## D-EJ915

grar


----------



## yevetz

grar?


----------



## D-EJ915

smar!


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

eww...


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

Doope duup


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

YEPEYE


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> grar



gra0?


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

zahdw


----------



## g3rmanium

Corb.


----------



## g3rmanium

grmblpfrzx.


----------



## yevetz

&#1071; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1102; &#1085;&#1072; 7 &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1075;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093;......

Try to translate it's very easy


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## Thomas

Daily contribution


----------



## Desecrated

21026


----------



## g3rmanium

Ve.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ce.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Xe.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

&#1093;&#1077;&#1093;&#1077;


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

21034


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

21036


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

21038


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr


----------



## Naren

I beat God of War yesterday, Alpo. Then I tried it on "God" mode. Damn, that's hard. The first boss killed me in 3 hits (with me having full health).


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I beat God of War yesterday, Alpo. Then I tried it on "God" mode. Damn, that's hard. The first boss killed me in 3 hits (with me having full health).



God mode is all about the right strategies. And blocking. Lots and lots of blocking. I can't believe I actually finished the game on god.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr sleep


----------



## Alpo

rawr good night


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> God mode is all about the right strategies. And blocking. Lots and lots of blocking. I can't believe I actually finished the game on god.



I noticed that immediately. I beat the game before with very rarely blocking. I usually avoided attacks by using the right stick to go twirling out of the way, but when I tried that on "god-mode," it didn't work too well, so I just tried blocking and it was like. Hit-hit-hit-hit. Block-block. hit-hit-hit-hit. Block pkkkk damage. hit-hit-hit-hit pkkkk damage-block.

I think I might try playing through the game on Spartan, but I'm not gonna try God-mode again.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I noticed that immediately. I beat the game before with very rarely blocking. I usually avoided attacks by using the right stick to go twirling out of the way, but when I tried that on "god-mode," it didn't work too well, so I just tried blocking and it was like. Hit-hit-hit-hit. Block-block. hit-hit-hit-hit. Block pkkkk damage. hit-hit-hit-hit pkkkk damage-block.
> 
> I think I might try playing through the game on Spartan, but I'm not gonna try God-mode again.



I never actually tried spartan.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I never actually tried spartan.



I tried it last night. I played it up to that annoying part where you have to take the box up to the wall under the archers. It's not as hard as I thought it would be. When I played before, there were so many times where I had full health and magic and there were tons of those health and magic boxes that I didn't need. I guess I'll probably need them if I play through on Spartan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glorb


----------



## g3rmanium

Crob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## g3rmanium

()().


----------



## g3rmanium

C//


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo

rawr morning


----------



## yevetz

rawr morning

I on work place already............ the boring day is waiting for me


----------



## Alpo

rawr have fun


----------



## g3rmanium

Oink.


----------



## Naren

Rawr I kill everyone.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rawr.


----------



## yevetz

rawr thank you but I will not

coz it's imposible


----------



## Naren

What's impossible? Rawring?


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rawr'd?


----------



## yevetz

impossible to have fun on work place


----------



## Naren

Of course you can have fun at your workplace! You could crack open a beer, play some video games, maybe watch a movie, invite your wife on over to share a pizza with you, and so on. There are so many ways to have fun at your workplace!


----------



## Alpo

rawr there sure are!


----------



## Naren

AND THAT'S NOT ALL!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr it's not?


----------



## Naren

No, rawr, it's not! GORE! There's sore much more, rawr.


----------



## Alpo

rawr really?


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> Of course you can have fun at your workplace! You could crack open a beer, play some video games, maybe watch a movie, invite your wife on over to share a pizza with you, and so on. There are so many ways to have fun at your workplace!



 

+1


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> +1



 'Course that depends on where you work.


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> 'Course that depends on where you work.



I am working in Internet shop ( izona.com.ua ) 

My office is out of city........ Here is vry slow internet  and very shitly place at all..... 

 my work


----------



## loktide




----------



## Naren

Loktide, why are you always so angry?


----------



## Alpo

He's German. Duh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> He's German. Duh!



 

Duh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bruh.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> He's German. Duh!



Oh, geez, man. I forgot. I feel so stupid now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Oh, geez, man. I forgot. I feel so stupid now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cxuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yuhu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xuuhu


----------



## g3rmanium

Euhu.


----------



## g3rmanium

T'uhuh


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Oh, geez, man. I forgot. I feel so stupid now.



OMG you should. Like, dude.


----------



## g3rmanium

Curh.


----------



## g3rmanium

21100!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## yevetz

MOFO \m/

MOFO \m/


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## loktide

COWABUNGA!


----------



## D-EJ915

gaah


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## HotRodded7321

RABBLERAWL!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rrawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rallers!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

100k here we come...


----------



## Alpo

rawr here we come!


----------



## Desecrated

for those who are about to rawr, we salute you!


----------



## yevetz

YES MOFO!!!!!!! We is CLOSE  (Who we try to cheat? )


----------



## HotRodded7321

OK...so fill me in on the Raptor Jesus thing...I've been out of the loop for a while and I don't fuckin get it, lol.


----------



## Alpo

rawrptor!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAPTOR SEMEN IN YOUR MOUTH|!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr omg no!!


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> OK...so fill me in on the Raptor Jesus thing...I've been out of the loop for a while and I don't fuckin get it, lol.


just another internet thing, we've never had it here so I just had to bring it 

we actually have a guy named "Lord Raptor Jesus" on the esp forum


----------



## yevetz

123456789


----------



## Desecrated

21130


----------



## yevetz

21131


----------



## D-EJ915

rarzicost


----------



## loktide

COWABUNGA !!!


----------



## yevetz

loktide said:


> COWABUNGA !!!



 Tenage Ninja Turtles RULES!!!!!!!!!!!! 

God night guys!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLLAPALOOZA!


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> LOLLAPALOOZA!



-ABUNGA!  

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

This is my 501 post in this thread.


----------



## Kotex

Moo?


----------



## Adamh1331

Oink?


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## Shawn




----------



## yevetz

rewr


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## Alpo

ráwr!


----------



## loktide

COWABUNGA!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrzZ.


----------



## Naren

JEFF, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?! YOU'VE TURNED THE 100K THREAD INTO A NERDY GEEKY "RAWR" THREAD!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rawzr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> JEFF, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?! YOU'VE TURNED THE 100K THREAD INTO A NERDY GEEKY "RAWR" THREAD!!!



E!


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



O hai Aleksi!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Hi...


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

'Sup?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, 'sup?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> 'Sup?



'Sup?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> 'Sup?



'Soup?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> 'Sup?



 'Sup?



g3rmanium said:


> E.



I oughtta kill you right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I oughtta kill you right now.



But you can't, hahahahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Röhr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nuzh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vbrha.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnrhla.


----------



## g3rmanium

vuhj.


----------



## g3rmanium

moui,


----------



## Alpo

Like, I just changed my strings.


----------



## g3rmanium

xuiwk


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Like, I just changed my strings.



I should do that, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## Alpo

Glorp!


----------



## yevetz

&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;


----------



## Thomas

Daily contribution.


----------



## yevetz

&#1089;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072; &#1073;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100;


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Bolombolombolom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

21200!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Can someone give me some e-rep?

Thanks.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Can someone give me some e-rep?
> 
> Thanks.



Everyone should neg-rep you for all the worthless posts, harassment, and bullshit you've been shoveling into this thread.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Everyone should neg-rep you for all the worthless posts, harassment, and bullshit you've been shoveling into this thread.



Oh shut up Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## D-EJ915

small


----------



## Alpo

Word up?


----------



## g3rmanium

n.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## loktide

cowabunga


----------



## g3rmanium

Bleh.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> cowabunga


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

slah


----------



## g3rmanium

Bmeh.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> slah


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## Alpo

Hi guyses!


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi guyses!



Got pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

lol!


----------



## Alpo

omg!


----------



## yevetz

hello


----------



## Alpo

Hi!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

yeah, rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

I just got around 170 visitors from stumbleupon on this blog entry: Feed tips you don&#8217;t know already


----------



## g3rmanium

That's nice.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Desecrated

congrats


----------



## D-EJ915

saw


----------



## Alpo

sawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

sexy


----------



## Alpo

You know it, girl!


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## HotRodded7321

MMMMMMMM guess what Jeff....I gotta bacon cheeseburger...HA!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg <3


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## yevetz

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

that poor defenseless bacon.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Yes....defenseless indeed. But oh so delicious.


----------



## D-EJ915

bacon!!!


----------



## yevetz

good rawr night


----------



## D-EJ915

slugma


----------



## Seedawakener

AWESOMEST THREAD EVAR!!!!!1111 OMG

So... is anything happening in here or what?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## Desecrated

Seedawakener said:


> AWESOMEST THREAD EVAR!!!!!1111 OMG
> 
> So... is anything happening in here or what?



germanium have tried to memorize the alphabet the last 2 months, so far he has gotten to E, but I hope to see a breakthrough soon in his development.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

virtual computing is so awesome


----------



## loktide

Seedawakener said:


> AWESOMEST THREAD EVAR!!!!!1111 OMG
> 
> So... is anything happening in here or what?




Sure thing. I've been frying monkey brain burgers since the last time i've had a hard time getting my tax refund from one of those bakeries that are advertised on the back pages of the free press.

cowabunga!


----------



## HotRodded7321

BERRIES AND CREME BERRIES AND CREAM I'M A YOUNG LAD WHO LOVES BERRIES AND CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAMMMMMMMMM! 

GOD I love that commercial!


----------



## D-EJ915

you would like my friend katie, she is obsessed with it...I on the other hand...am not


----------



## D-EJ915

1010


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> germanium have tried to memorize the alphabet the last 2 months, so far he has gotten to E, but I hope to see a breakthrough soon in his development.



The alphabet according to germanium: E B E E J Q E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E X


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## yevetz

gooooooooood mornong 

Friday !!!!!!!!!At last


----------



## Luan

heart so cruel


----------



## Alpo

Morning, folks!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> germanium have tried to memorize the alphabet the last 2 months, so far he has gotten to E, but I hope to see a breakthrough soon in his development.



 

 

























 












































E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> The alphabet according to germanium: E B E E J Q E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E X



Not bad, Eric, not bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

V00.


----------



## yevetz

VooDoo


----------



## g3rmanium

X$.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> VooDoo



SnuhDoo


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## yevetz

ChongDoo


----------



## Alpo

Coo! Coo!


----------



## Naren

Demons, ah reckon.


----------



## Alpo

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## yevetz

Coo Coo rawr


----------



## Sebastian

??


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Ain't that the truth!



It shohhhhhh' is.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

still morning


----------



## Alpo

Sho is.


----------



## yevetz

Sho es


----------



## Desecrated

lol


----------



## Alpo

lol


----------



## yevetz

lul


----------



## Naren

LAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

zomg!


----------



## XEN

Naren said:


> LAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## Alpo

+2


----------



## yevetz

I am going for a lunch


----------



## Alpo

Good for you.


----------



## Naren

Very good for him.


----------



## Alpo

yep.


----------



## Naren

Maybe.


----------



## Alpo

Perhaps.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> LAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo ist eigentlich Mike abgeblieben?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich meine, früher hat er hier immer sehr zeitnah gep0stet.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Da muß man mal nachhaken.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bei Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bike?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snike?


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuhke?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fluke?


----------



## g3rmanium

Moode?


----------



## g3rmanium

Guhde?


----------



## g3rmanium

Truhde?


----------



## g3rmanium

TRVE?


----------



## g3rmanium

KVLT?


----------



## g3rmanium

GR1M AND FROSTB1TTEN KINGDOMS?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'M A DISCIPLE OF SATAN?


----------



## Desecrated

myfile isa eil


----------



## g3rmanium

WITH WORK TO DO?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> myfile isa eil



Yes.


----------



## yevetz

Yes good for me


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

E!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

MOFO


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E!



That's true.


----------



## yevetz

That's a fact


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> That's a fact



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## loktide

H A L L  !


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo?


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hall  !


----------



## yevetz

huyllo


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## yevetz

that's too red


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> that's too red


----------



## loktide

man i wish there would be a ninja turtle icon to fill a reply with  

cowabunga


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> man i wish there would be a ninja turtle icon to fill a reply with
> 
> cowabunga



I have an  

Go to Live Search Images:, search for "ninja turtle," select an image, scale it down and send it to the mods!


----------



## loktide

meh... too much work


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> meh... too much work


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

.


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>



+1


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa man those blue faces, dang


----------



## Alpo

Hi, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

hi


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

nice


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

retarwd


----------



## g3rmanium

w0rng.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrz.


----------



## g3rmanium

warawrz.


----------



## g3rmanium

bnob.


----------



## g3rmanium

blobloblob.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3.


----------



## yevetz

wazup?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Desecrated

the blob sad to the jar; rawr and the E! went to the other room.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

21400!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

21402


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

rawr?!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## yevetz

yeah!!!! rawr!!!!

zimbloth get a RG2228  rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> yeah!!!! rawr!!!!
> 
> zimbloth get a RG2228  rawr



megarawr


----------



## nitelightboy

meow.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> megarawr



1024 gigarawr = 1 TERARAWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

EXARAWR!!!!


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> EXARAWR!!!!


----------



## Thomas

Daily contribution.


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## loktide

cowabunga


----------



## D-EJ915

high-eye said:


> Daily contribution.


yay!


----------



## garcia3441

high-eye said:


> Daily contribution.



And here's mine.


----------



## Carrion

Oh god...


----------



## Lucky Seven

raughing

out

roud


----------



## D-EJ915

smuggled


----------



## Desecrated

rawr:ing my ass off


----------



## Alpo

rawr saturday morning rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking zonealarm being gay


----------



## Alpo

zomg! gay software! not taht tehre is anything wrong wiht taht!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...


----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## yevetz

ROWR?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrz


----------



## D-EJ915

Almost got smacked today - saw a bright green truck and said, "Hey, look, it's Optimus Lime."


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## yevetz

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH XD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I watch Duck Tales now


----------



## OzzyC

Duck Tales? I quit watching that when I was five.


----------



## yevetz

I am too.......but now it again in my TV


----------



## Alpo

It's a good show. I even had the NES game(s?). It was awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> XD



Your new avatar is even more retarded than all your previous avatars together.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> XD



omg, that avator is so annoying... i'm giving you rep for that


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo

I was just watching X-Files.


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


> I was just watching X-Files.



touché


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Re.


----------



## Alpo

Yozers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## Alpo

Harro.


----------



## D-EJ915

yar!


----------



## Alpo

My god, man! Change your avatar NOW!


----------



## D-EJ915

noooooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

Re.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> noooooooo



yeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Mattmc74

burp!


----------



## Alpo

I think I'm gonna start wearing a cape.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rattatat


----------



## Alpo

rattatattat


----------



## Groff

Alpo said:


> rattatattat



Somone shit in your hat!

Ha!! I rhymed!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haza!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Your avatar must be stopped. Now.


----------



## D-EJ915

as blood runs black <3


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

CHANGE YOUR AVATAR!


----------



## Desecrated

I cant believe I'm saying this, I'm almost ashamed. but here it goes. 

Good morning. 

(I think I overslept a little to much)


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck your ass you cockgobblers

hiya desecrated


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck your ass you cockgobblers























































 






















 







[action=g3rmanium]hacks into D-EJ915s account and replaces his avatar with the generic Germanium avatar.[/action]

Better.


----------



## D-EJ915

grrrrr >_<;


----------



## D-EJ915

lol fuck off


----------



## D-EJ915

double posting your ass misery?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> double posting your ass misery?



rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

hey you're back


----------



## Mattmc74

do wop a dop wop a dooooooo


----------



## D-EJ915

arse...


----------



## Desecrated

who me ?


----------



## Mattmc74

no me!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Just wanted to say 'rawr.'


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr'd


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrz.


----------



## D-EJ915

sweat


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

21500!


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## g3rmanium

knetsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah!


----------



## Desecrated

7-string


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Desecrated

moi dix rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

PersonalDNA | Your True Self Revealed - Fast Fun Free Personality Tests

erika's





psyko's


----------



## Bound




----------



## D-EJ915

damn


----------



## Bound

hahahahah I am all that is man!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

you got 98 on so much


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend psyko got this:


----------



## Bound

yikes....


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah even worse than mine *gonk*


----------



## Bound

Ima give this test to my GF when she gets home from Maine on mon..... lemme tell you, it'll be the worst yet.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

put my friend erika's up there...


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUCK YEAH, SEAKING!!


----------



## D-EJ915

psyduck


----------



## Alpo

OMG!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y00.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

OI oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Listening to Satyricon - The Shadowthrone - 05 - Dominions Of Satyricon.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

Yo


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## Makelele

It's been a while since I last posted in this thread.


----------



## Alpo

How's the army treating you?


----------



## Seedawakener

Oh god.... I need to help you out. But I seem to forget to check this thread...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> Oh god.... I need to help you out. But I seem to forget to check this thread...



Why don't you keep the browser window open and periodically post something?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## g3rmanium

Hast du Geburtstag, Aleksi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good day



Ah, Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bn00.


----------



## Desecrated

don't you ever sleep germanium,


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> don't you ever sleep germanium,



When I'm sleeping, I just post "E."


----------



## Desecrated

Okay.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Okay.



It's like that.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Desecrated

hello


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

F.


----------



## Alpo

Yozers.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

oo?


----------



## Naren

Q?

<Q suddenly appears and sends the Enterprise halfway across the galaxy>


----------



## Alpo

No, not the Enterprise!


----------



## Naren

Yes... the enterprise...


----------



## Desecrated

They deserved it.


----------



## Alpo

You will not get away with this! Mark my words, Q! Mark my words!


----------



## Desecrated

Q: I wrote them down, can I send you away now


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> F.



Ge?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i just ate 3 hot dogs for breakfast! and washed it down with a Monster energy drink. thats a goddamn good breakfast, rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Ge?



GE



Cyanide_Anima said:


> i just ate 3 hot dogs for breakfast! and washed it down with a Monster energy drink. thats a goddamn good breakfast, rofl.



And I was eating meat today


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Cyanide_Anima said:


> i just ate 3 hot dogs for breakfast! and washed it down with a Monster energy drink. thats a goddamn good breakfast, rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> GE



Legendary guitar effects &#8211; the Maestro Fuzz-Tone FZ-1, FZ-1A and FZ-1B

Ge stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

H.


----------



## yevetz

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E!



E!


----------



## Seedawakener

this thread is where the shit happens!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## twooos

I love pedo porn.


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Sebastian

Hooray... shorter Username


----------



## Desecrated

congrats!


----------



## Lucky Seven

twooos said:


> I love pedo porn.



I herd u liek mudkips!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

O HAY THAR


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Lucky Seven

IT'S ON!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Oh no...  We've got 2 "anime" avatar dudes going at it...


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you naren

you translate anime for god's sake


----------



## D-EJ915

bump for lucky star <3


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you naren
> 
> you translate anime for god's sake



Actually I translate video games and sometimes comics. But there is a difference between someone who enjoys watching the Star Wars movies and someone who dresses up as Princess Leiah, a stormtrooper, an ewok, or a jedi and goes to Star Wars conventions. There's a line between casually enjoying something and becoming obsessed with it.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess you could say that...

but you have fucking ma as your avatar


----------



## Desecrated

Nothing funnier then watching 3 Nippon-nerds (Nippoholics) going at it


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess you could say that...
> 
> but you have fucking ma as your avatar



Well, I could just be some evil dude.  Maybe I'm a demonic martial artist from another dimension who's come to spread darkness and evil across this world.


----------



## Lucky Seven

ooooh, drama!!!

Oh and L*S is the shit


----------



## yevetz

GOD MORNING


----------



## Lucky Seven

yevetz said:


> GOD MORNING



It's 11:24 here, so GOOD NIGHT for the next 36 minutes!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## sakeido

yevetz said:


> GOD MORNING


----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


> It's 11:24 here, so GOOD NIGHT for the next 36 minutes!!!



It's a 7:30 am here so good morning man!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Well, I could just be some evil dude.  Maybe I'm a demonic martial artist from another dimension who's come to spread darkness and evil across this world.


adn you're calling me nerdy?


----------



## sakeido

D-EJ915 said:


> adn you're calling me nerdy?



You guys might have to roll 5d20 for it.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I believe the United Federation of Planets is too lenient on the Prime Directive. It has been, on several accounts, violated.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

You're goddamn right "rawr"!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

eww mustard ftl


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck mustard


----------



## D-EJ915

and all that shit, eww


----------



## sakeido

oro?


----------



## Lucky Seven

IS IT CAN BE REI TIEM PLZ?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

I watched the "ramen" episode last night lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Comiket episode was funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

omfg <3


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm a "kagumi-sama" fan though


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

xDEJ915x: people are like "you missed the special guests though"
xDEJ915x: I got to cons for anime not to talk to people lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

THIS JUST IN:


----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


> THIS JUST IN:





It's a fact


----------



## D-EJ915

no they live on!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I COME FROM THE LAND OF SUGAR, IT IS MADE OF DIABETES AND NEUTRALITY


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

my mom says I should check my cholesterol, I probably should tbh


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> adn you're calling me nerdy?



Well, actually I was being sarcastic seing as &#39764; is just as normal of a symbol as &#24746; or &#37034; or &#39740;. 

Besides, you and Lucky Seven are hundreds of times more nerdy than I could ever hope to be. I can't say that I'm not nerdy at all, since I just spent my entire lunch time talking about video games and video game systems with 3 other employees at my company, but that's completely excusable, considering where I work. Besides, none of the 4 people at lunch looks even remotely nerdy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> this thread is where the shit happens!



Right


----------



## g3rmanium

You guys just STFU!


----------



## g3rmanium

NOW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Good, that's better.


----------



## g3rmanium

Because I have an important annoucement.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## g3rmanium

You can now continue with your regular Anime crap.


----------



## g3rmanium

[action=g3rmanium]bows.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

You all suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seriously.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, you know, you know, you know, like fcuk?


----------



## g3rmanium

Well...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Whatever.


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm out for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, you know, you know, you know.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn.


----------



## g3rmanium

[action=g3rmanium]rofls.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, I'm fucking out.


----------



## Naren

You suck.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> You suck.


----------



## Naren

Whatchu squinting at?


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> Whatchu squinting at?


----------



## Naren

You get mad quite often, don't you, loktide?


----------



## yevetz

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You get mad quite often, don't you, loktide?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>








E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>







yevetz said:


> E?


----------



## yevetz

It's a fact?


----------



## Naren

It's a fact
You know when your sure
that no one gives a crap,
your on the right track
It's a fact

And when you believe,
things are good
it's guaranteed
you're up your ass
It's a fact

Morons rule
the world,
and it's shitty place
no one ever asked to be born
It's a fact

You know every time
you think you've got it right,
you're totally wrong
It's a fact

And when you really try
the efforts misapplied
or there's a catch
It's a fact

When you've got a sure thing,
you're sure to fuck it up
It's one thing you can count on every time
It's a fact

What can you do?
Absolutely nothing
don't even try to amount to something
It will never work, Hitler is a jerk,
and soon we'll all be dead anyway
It's a fact
(you suck)

In five billion years
the sun will explode
It's in the bible
It's a fact

And no one will know
that we were ever here
It's a fact
It's a fact

So rest assured in knowing
that what you do don't matter
Some one can do it better anyway
It's a fact

It's a fact


----------



## Alpo

Hello. My intrerwebz didn't work this morning, so I couldn't get my ss.org fix.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello. My intrerwebz didn't work this morning, so I couldn't get my ss.org fix.



But does it work now?


----------



## Alpo

No. I shrunk myself and jumped into my ADSL modem. I then proceeded to ride a package to teh intrerwebs and came to ss.org.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## Alpo

Yello.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No. I shrunk myself and jumped into my ADSL modem. I then proceeded to ride a package to teh intrerwebs and came to ss.org.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Alpo

Harro!


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> It's a fact
> You know when your sure
> that no one gives a crap,
> your on the right track
> It's a fact
> 
> And when you believe,
> things are good
> it's guaranteed
> you're up your ass
> It's a fact
> 
> Morons rule
> the world,
> and it's shitty place
> no one ever asked to be born
> It's a fact
> 
> You know every time
> you think you've got it right,
> you're totally wrong
> It's a fact
> 
> And when you really try
> the efforts misapplied
> or there's a catch
> It's a fact
> 
> When you've got a sure thing,
> you're sure to fuck it up
> It's one thing you can count on every time
> It's a fact
> 
> What can you do?
> Absolutely nothing
> don't even try to amount to something
> It will never work, Hitler is a jerk,
> and soon we'll all be dead anyway
> It's a fact
> (you suck)
> 
> In five billion years
> the sun will explode
> It's in the bible
> It's a fact
> 
> And no one will know
> that we were ever here
> It's a fact
> It's a fact
> 
> So rest assured in knowing
> that what you do don't matter
> Some one can do it better anyway
> It's a fact
> 
> It's a fact



It's a +1


----------



## amonb

Boo-Yaa!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

amonb said:


> Boo-Yaa!



Boo-Yaa-Ka-Cha


----------



## amonb

Oh that made me laugh our loud a lot!


----------



## yevetz

Ali G in DA house


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Besides, you and Lucky Seven are hundreds of times more nerdy than I could ever hope to be.



HELL YEAH, I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

S Q U I N T

MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

yevetz said:


> S Q U I N T
> 
> MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 am I doin it right?


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## yevetz

Yes........just my roof is going somwhere coz I relly bored on my work


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

KAVAFACKA!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## yevetz

Y?


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


> GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!



HAPPY NEW YEAR , SANTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

lal


----------



## g3rmanium

lalz.


----------



## Lucky Seven

yes, lulz must ensue!!!


----------



## bostjan

Holy crap that's scary


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Ui.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>








g3rmanium said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>





E?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?





yevetz said:


> E?



Yes. E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E's like... you know, you know... like... *FUCK*!


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> E's like... you know, you know... like... *FUCK*!



So lets' FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> So lets' FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, *FUCK IT UP*!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gn00


----------



## g3rmanium

N00


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cn00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Br00.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Lucky Seven

argon


----------



## loktide

quad damage


----------



## Lucky Seven

IF I COULD TUUUURN BACK TIIIIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!

first time on the pc today o___O;;


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> first time on the pc today o___O;;



HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?!?!?!?


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

well solaris works great with the wireless, lol, I think I'm gonna reinstall though

plus it hates my keyboards argh


----------



## Naren

I hate your keyboards.


----------



## Ryan

åäö


----------



## Michael

Aye mate.


----------



## Naren

Ryan said:


> åäö



I hate your keyboard too!  &#12362;&#21069;&#12398;&#12461;&#12540;&#12508;&#12540;&#12489;&#12418;&#22823;&#23244;&#12356;&#12394;&#12435;&#12384;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I hate your keyboards.


well fuck you too, lol


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> well fuck you too, lol



 Woo----ooah


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Yeah, Solaris was an "okay" movie, I guess.


----------



## D-EJ915

solaris is an operating system dude


----------



## yevetz

Good Moorning



Ryan said:


> åäö


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> I hate your keyboard too!  &#12362;&#21069;&#12398;&#12461;&#12540;&#12508;&#12540;&#12489;&#12418;&#22823;&#23244;&#12356;&#12394;&#12435;&#12384;!!!



&#1055;&#1056;&#1048;&#1042;&#1030;&#1058; &#1044;&#1056;&#1059;&#1047;&#1030;!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Oh hay thar


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> solaris is an operating system dude



You've never seen "Solaris"?


----------



## Ryan

'night Jeff. 

and Michael 

and Naren 

can't forget Vladymir


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> &#1055;&#1056;&#1048;&#1042;&#1030;&#1058; &#1044;&#1056;&#1059;&#1047;&#1030;!!!!!



&#1055;&#1056;&#1048;&#1056;&#1042;&#1030;&#1058; &#1030;A&#1055;&#1042;&#1059; &#1044;&#1047;&#1048;&#1056;&#1059;&#1047;&#1030; 

&#1056;&#1055;&#1055;&#1059;&#1048;?!!?!?!?!? 



Ryan said:


> 'night Jeff.
> 
> and Michael
> 
> and Naren
> 
> can't forget Vladymir





'Night, Ryan.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> quad damage



 QUAD DAMAGE!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


>



That's fairly sexy by Sun standards.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ryan said:


> 'night Jeff.
> 
> and Michael
> 
> and Naren
> 
> can't forget Vladymir



But you forgot me, Ryan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

No... you weren't posting... you fooooool!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No... you weren't posting... you fooooool!!!!!



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

No.


----------



## Karl Hungus

yes


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> No.



Yes.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> Yeah, Solaris was an "okay" movie, I guess.



The original Russian Solaris, or the poxy remake with George Clooney?


----------



## Alpo

Morning


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> The original Russian Solaris, or the poxy remake with George Clooney?



poxy? Isn't that a kind of medicine or something?

Or the internet proxy?


----------



## Alpo

boxy, maybe?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> boxy, maybe?



shitboxy, maybe?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## Naren

Kvlord?

[action=Naren]is Scandinavian.[/action]


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> poxy? Isn't that a kind of medicine or something?
> 
> Or the internet proxy?



Urban Dictionary: poxy


----------



## loktide

Loktide has taken the lead


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Urban Dictionary: poxy



Biritish/Irish English, I'm assuming.



loktide said:


> Loktide has taken the lead



It's usually not a good idea to take the lead. You could get sick.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> Biritish/Irish English, I'm assuming.



Quite possibly.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Urban Dictionary: karl hungus


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Loktide has taken the lead



Ha ha ha!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Kvlord?
> 
> * Naren is Scandinavian.



\/LTRAL()RD?


----------



## g3rmanium

Poo'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Fuck! I'd hate to be Naren right now!

Urban Dictionary: naren


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Urban Dictionary: karl hungus



And I had always thought that Karl Hungus was your real name...



Karl Hungus said:


> Fuck! I'd hate to be Naren right now!
> 
> Urban Dictionary: naren



 Did you put that in there?


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> And I had always thought that Karl Hungus was your real name...



A lot of people think that.



Naren said:


> Did you put that in there?



That's the scary thing! I didn't!


----------



## g3rmanium

V0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Fuck! I'd hate to be Naren right now!
> 
> Urban Dictionary: naren


----------



## Karl Hungus

_*HELLO DAVE!!!*_


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> That's the scary thing! I didn't!



Somebody must have a grudge against me --

or against someone with the actual name Naren. I found out a few years ago that Naren is actually a real name in India. I first came up with the name Naren when I was about 14 and didn't find out about the real name until I was about 19 or 20.

One thing about that urban dictionary is that it's extremely unreliable. A lot of the entries in there look like they were entered by 13 year old kids. And I've seen a lot of entries in there for people's friends (or enemies). Like "Greggors - an immature upper classman." There are also a lot of slang terms on there with incorrect definitions entered or just silly and ridiculous definitions entered.

There's a member on this board that has an urban dictionary entry about him and he said that this girl who used to like him entered it.

So, I'm wondering if the entry on there is about ME or about someone with the real name Naren or if it's just something totally random and ridiculous that was entered.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> So, I'm wondering if the entry on there is about ME or about someone with the real name Naren or if it's just something totally random and ridiculous that was entered.



I wouldn't worry much about it really.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Naren said:


> Somebody must have a grudge against me --
> 
> or against someone with the actual name Naren. I found out a few years ago that Naren is actually a real name in India. I first came up with the name Naren when I was about 14 and didn't find out about the real name until I was about 19 or 20.
> 
> One thing about that urban dictionary is that it's extremely unreliable. A lot of the entries in there look like they were entered by 13 year old kids. And I've seen a lot of entries in there for people's friends (or enemies). Like "Greggors - an immature upper classman." There are also a lot of slang terms on there with incorrect definitions entered or just silly and ridiculous definitions entered.
> 
> There's a member on this board that has an urban dictionary entry about him and he said that this girl who used to like him entered it.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if the entry on there is about ME or about someone with the real name Naren or if it's just something totally random and ridiculous that was entered.



Well, it wasn't me at any rate.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Well, it wasn't me at any rate.





[action=Naren]is paranoid.[/action]



g3rmanium said:


> I wouldn't worry much about it really.



But you do! You know you do...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Somebody must have a grudge against me


----------



## Naren

Alexsi... are you trying to tell me something...?


----------



## Alpo

No... of course not!  

By the way, I had a crazy dream in which I bought a GNX3000, and it sounded awesome. Maybe I really should buy one.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> No... of course not!
> 
> By the way, I had a crazy dream in which I bought a GNX3000, and it sounded awesome. Maybe I really should buy one.



It´s a sign from Väinämöinen., go get it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> But you do! You know you do...



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

,M


----------



## g3rmanium

-M-


----------



## g3rmanium

:M:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> No... of course not!
> 
> By the way, I had a crazy dream in which I bought a GNX3000, and it sounded awesome. Maybe I really should buy one.



I guarantee you should.


----------



## Alpo

I need moneys. Many moneys.


----------



## Naren

So does me.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I need moneys. Many moneys.



And a dildo?


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> And a dildo?



Well, duh! 

Woohoo. I have to wait for a UPS dude to pick up my amp tomorrow. I hope they don't destroy it.


----------



## yevetz

Woodoo dildo!!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

/\ Voodoo Dildo


----------



## Alpo

Googoo-dildo-gajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Woodoo dildo!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Googoo-dildo-gajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

_Hallo Aleksi._


----------



## Seven

Wow 21,868!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## yevetz

Seven said:


> Wow 21,868!



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## Seven




----------



## Karl Hungus

Stop talking shit Geranium.


----------



## yevetz

&#1041;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1093;&#1091;&#1081; &#1077;&#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074; &#1078;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091; &#1080; &#1074; &#1088;&#1086;&#1090;


----------



## Alpo

Woowoowoo


----------



## yevetz

moo


----------



## Alpo

Moo to you too.


----------



## Karl Hungus

:3


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## yevetz




----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

/\ ???


----------



## Desecrated

21890


----------



## Alpo

Yo.


----------



## Lucky Seven

And I raaan I ran so far awaaay...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr


----------



## Seven

Megadeth


----------



## Alpo

rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

east west symphonic choir


----------



## Karl Hungus

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!



For some reason, your avatar is hypnotic. :3


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Stop talking shit Geranium.



What's the problem?


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> For some reason, your avatar is hypnotic. :3



I think his avatar is retarded.


----------



## Seven

Have Sex Machineguns split up? Or the decent line up, anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, Germanium. Quit talking shit!!


----------



## g3rmanium

>_<


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah, Germanium. Quit talking shit!!



, Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## Desecrated

C1


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

C2?


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## D-EJ915

germanium is retarded


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> east west symphonic choir



I love a good powerful choir.


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn, I forgot resoundsound.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> germanium is retarded



But not as retarded as your avatar.


----------



## g3rmanium

m00tools.


----------



## Alpo

pootools


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> pootools



tools


----------



## Alpo

Moooooo


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

fruityloops


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

E?


----------



## Desecrated

Look behind you !


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E?



Hey Vladimir,

regarding your last post -- I can definitely assure you that 'E' *is* what you are looking for.

Regards,

Johann


----------



## loktide

E


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Moro

Yo Yo Gakk


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## D-EJ915

time to get to 550


----------



## D-EJ915

only a few more


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

>w<


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

550


----------



## D-EJ915

in 20 more...


----------



## D-EJ915

43


----------



## D-EJ915

44


----------



## D-EJ915

45


----------



## D-EJ915

46


----------



## D-EJ915

47


----------



## D-EJ915

48


----------



## D-EJ915

49


----------



## D-EJ915

50


----------



## D-EJ915

51


----------



## D-EJ915

52


----------



## D-EJ915

53


----------



## D-EJ915

54


----------



## D-EJ915

55


----------



## D-EJ915

56


----------



## D-EJ915

57


----------



## D-EJ915

58


----------



## D-EJ915

59


----------



## D-EJ915

60


----------



## D-EJ915

61


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Lucky Seven

C-C-C-C-COMBO BRE-awww!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

my dad brought this home yesterday


----------



## Desecrated

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> my dad brought this home yesterday



cute thing, is it alive, it looks kinda stiff on the upper picture.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> cute thing, is it alive, it looks kinda stiff on the upper picture.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww a poof ball!


----------



## Alpo

rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## JesseTheMachine

Eyyyyy!


----------



## Karl Hungus

B Lopez said:


> my dad brought this home yesterday



OMG! What breed is that!? I have to get one!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> E



E


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

G4.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

D0.


----------



## g3rmanium

A0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

()o.


----------



## g3rmanium

del.icio.us!


----------



## g3rmanium

Grumpf.


----------



## g3rmanium

Farz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fn.


----------



## g3rmanium

def.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

*22000!*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## cadenhead

work sucks


----------



## g3rmanium

cadenhead said:


> work sucks


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Naren

Yaaap.


----------



## Alpo

The UPS guy just picked up my amp.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> The UPS guy just picked up my amp.



And trashed it?


----------



## Alpo

Probably.


----------



## g3rmanium

X().


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Probably.



Kill them!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Vo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> rawr!



rawr'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

rawrning


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Kill them!



Kill kill kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

This is your LAST rawning!


----------



## Alpo

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Kill kill kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 TRVE KVLT!  

Btw: We *need* a corpse paint emoticon!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

b0.


----------



## g3rmanium

x0.


----------



## g3rmanium

x0?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Y0.


----------



## g3rmanium

A?


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## yevetz

22033


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## yevetz

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 22033



You own, man.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> C.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>



MAZAFAKA!!!!   

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/33386-vacation.html#post577121


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## yevetz

moo


----------



## Alpo

coo


----------



## yevetz

coo-coo


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh.


----------



## Desecrated

22045


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## yevetz

Going to train for Vacation....BYE GUYS!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Going to train for Vacation....BYE GUYS!!!!



Bye, have fun!


----------



## Alpo

A vacation in a train...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr?


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like "rawr?"


----------



## g3rmanium

or more like "rawr'd?"


----------



## g3rmanium

rawrdß


----------



## Alpo

Hi.


----------



## Karl Hungus

:3


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

You mean... rawr?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Groff

zOMG!


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMG!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZOMG?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like... rawr?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rawr?


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn, 10000 replies suddenly seems like a lot.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

22100!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

RWAR


----------



## Bound

GWAR


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bound said:


> GWAR



God What an Awful RAWR!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

What is all this nonsense going on in here?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man, I just installed vista on my desktop again


----------



## Naren

You're a Vista madman, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> What is all this nonsense going on in here?



Were doing the best we can sir.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> What is all this nonsense going on in here?



Were doing the best we can madame.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Were doing the best we can madame.



Is that so, ma'am?



Desecrated said:


> Were doing the best we can sir.



Is that so, sir?


----------



## Alpo

Si señor! Muy hetetetetetetetetetetete!!


----------



## Naren

Las drogas son muy importantes, no!?!??!?!??


----------



## Alpo

Muy importante! Muy, muy!


----------



## Naren

Tu eres una idiota.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> Tu eres una idiota.



No, no. Lo escribiste de manera incorrecta. "Una" es femenino, lo que tu quieres escribir es "Tu eres un idiota". Lo cual, en realidad, lo son todos ustedes.

Tacos...



Burritos


----------



## g3rmanium

Servus griaß aich!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Burritos


----------



## Naren

loktide said:


> No, no. Lo escribiste de manera incorrecta. "Una" es femenino, lo que tu quieres escribir es "Tu eres un idiota". Lo cual, en realidad, lo son todos ustedes.
> 
> Tacos...
> 
> 
> 
> Burritos



Alpo es femenino! Escribo de manera correcta.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> Alpo es femenino! Escribo de manera correcta.



Bueno, bueno... En ese caso retiro mi correción. 
tacos


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

jaha är vi igång igen med alla jäkla språk.


----------



## Naren

&#19968;&#20307;&#20309;&#35328;&#12387;&#12390;&#12435;&#12384;&#12363;&#12373;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#20998;&#12363;&#12425;&#12435;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Is that so, ma'am?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so, sir?



HAI!


----------



## Desecrated

&#31169;&#36650;&#12288;jonathan&#12288;&#12391;&#12377;

Ich bin eine Waffel mit Stau und Eiscreme

El español es una lengua terrible

adversus solem ne loquitor

Non parlo alcun Spagnolo, quella lingua sono così gay


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> HAI!



Yeh?


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> jaha är vi igång igen med alla jäkla språk.



Ja. Min svenska är dåligt. Vad ska du göra idag? Jag heter Aleksi.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> &#31169;&#36650;&#12288;jonathan&#12288;&#12391;&#12377;



"I ring am jonathan"?



Alpo said:


> Ja. Min svenska är dåligt. Vad ska du göra idag? Jag heter Aleksi.



Ufen lagen streinhauser?


----------



## Alpo

Lager? Yes, please.


----------



## Naren

[action=Naren]hands Alpo a lager and toasts to a long year of endless beer.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

o qu'ouais j'ai oublié le Français, celui est une langue tout à fait horrible à, je biseautent croient qu'ils nous forcent à apprendre cette merde.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> "I ring am jonathan"?
> 
> 
> 
> Ufen lagen streinhauser?



Damm keyboard, every time I type hiragana it connects them to kanji, i typed watashi wa .


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Ja. Min svenska är dåligt. Vad ska du göra idag? Jag heter Aleksi.



minuutti suomen kieli olla ahinta mitä tiedän


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Ich bin eine Waffel mit Stau und Eiscreme


----------



## Alpo

Harro!


----------



## Desecrated

warum das verärgerte Gesicht?


( do they have a german word for smiley? )


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Damm keyboard, every time I type hiragana it connects them to kanji, i typed watashi wa .



of course, it would. Because you wrote the wrong words. If you would have written "watashi ha" it would have come out correctly.

&#31169;&#12399;&#12472;&#12519;&#12490;&#12469;&#12531;&#12391;&#12377; = "watashi wa jonasan desu" ("I am Jonathan")
&#31169;&#36650;&#31881;&#12373;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377; = "watashi wa jonasan desu" ("I ring am mr. powder" - what you wrote - hahahahahhaha)


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> warum das verärgerte Gesicht?



Warum nicht? 



Desecrated said:


> ( do they have a german word for smiley? )



Mh, nicht, daß ich wüßte. Smiley paßt. Emoticon oder so.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> hahahahahhaha



Hahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> of course, it would. Because you wrote the wrong words. If you would have written "watashi ha" it would have come out correctly.
> 
> &#31169;&#12399;&#12472;&#12519;&#12490;&#12469;&#12531;&#12391;&#12377; = "watashi wa jonasan desu" ("I am Jonathan")
> &#31169;&#36650;&#31881;&#12373;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377; = "watashi wa jonasan desu" ("I ring am mr. powder" - what you wrote - hahahahahhaha)



I dont know i wrote 

&#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12431;&#12288;&#12431;&#12288;= &#31169;&#21644;

Strange. dam auto-emerging thing


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> I dont know i wrote
> 
> &#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12431;&#12288;&#12431;&#12288;= &#31169;&#21644;
> 
> Strange. dam auto-emerging thing



&#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12431; = wrong

&#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12399;&#12288;= correct

&#31169;&#21644; = "I harmony" but you got the "wa" for "ring"/"wheel."


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> &#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12431; = wrong
> 
> &#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12399;&#12288;= correct
> 
> &#31169;&#21644; = "I harmony" but you got the "wa" for "ring"/"wheel."



strange, I think I have some configuration to do.


----------



## Alpo

So do I...


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## Desecrated

good luck


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> strange, I think I have some configuration to do.



The particle "wa" used grammatically in places such as "watashi wa" is not written with &#12431; but is written with &#12399; ("ha" or the particle "wa") in the same way that the particle "o" used grammatically in places such as "kore o" is not written with &#12362; but is written with &#12434; (that is oftentimes written as "wo" even though there is no longer any "wo" sound in the Japanese language). 

There are a lot of other examples of things like this. The Japanese hiragana/kanatana to kanji conversion things on computer is VERY VERY smart and tends to be correct a good part of the time. If you are typing something as simple as "watashi wa" and it comes out as "I ring" or "I harmony," then it is not a problem with the computer, but a problem with you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> So do I...


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Mh, nicht, daß ich wüßte. Smiley paßt. Emoticon oder so.



 

Naja, im Deutschen werden sowieso gerne englische Begriffe eingeführt, daher wäre "smiley" auch der richtige Begriff für 'smiley'. Emoticon ist auch nicht grad sonderlich Deutsch...


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> The particle "wa" used grammatically in places such as "watashi wa" is not written with &#12431; but is written with &#12399; ("ha" or the particle "wa") in the same way that the particle "o" used grammatically in places such as "kore o" is not written with &#12362; but is written with &#12434; (that is oftentimes written as "wo" even though there is no longer any "wo" sound in the Japanese language).



Cool, I did not know that, I've never studied japaneses, I've just picked up a thew things when watching movies.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Cool, I did not know that, I've never studied japaneses, I've just picked up a thew things when watching movies.



 Well, then, I can't accuse you for not knowing that "watashi wa" is written &#31169;&#12399;&#12288;and not &#31169;&#12431; (this looks really really really bizarre). Just like "konnichi wa" is written &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399; and not &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12431;. These are some of the things you'd learn in the first week of "Beginner's Japanese 1."

And they are not things that movies would teach you.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Well, then, I can't accuse you for not knowing that "watashi wa" is written &#31169;&#12399;&#12288;and not &#31169;&#12431; (this looks really really really bizarre). Just like "konnichi wa" is written &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399; and not &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12431;. These are some of the things you'd learn in the first week of "Beginner's Japanese 1."
> 
> And they are not things that movies would teach you.



True, I don't think a Beginner's Japanese 1-horror movie would do so good, I would watch it, but I don't know for others.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> True, I don't think a Beginner's Japanese 1-horror movie would do so good, I would watch it, but I don't know for others.



&#12300;&#12356;&#12420;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#26469;&#12394;&#12356;&#12391;&#65281;&#12362;&#39000;&#12356;&#12384;&#12363;&#12425;&#65281;&#12301;

"Let's stop here. Today, we're talking about the command form. After she yells 'Noooooooo!!' she continues to say 'stop!' / 'stop it!' three times and then the NEGATIVE command form of &#26469;&#12427; to make something along the lines of 'don't come any closer!' Now, since she is about to be murdered by the demonic entity, none of these screams will help her out, but they WILL help you in improving your beginner's Japanese skills!"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> &#12300;&#12356;&#12420;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#12354;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#12420;&#12417;&#12390;&#65281;&#26469;&#12394;&#12356;&#12391;&#65281;&#12362;&#39000;&#12356;&#12384;&#12363;&#12425;&#65281;&#12301;
> 
> "Let's stop here. Today, we're talking about the command form. After she yells 'Noooooooo!!' she continues to say 'stop!' / 'stop it!' three times and then the NEGATIVE command form of &#26469;&#12427; to make something along the lines of 'don't come any closer!' Now, since she is about to be murdered by the demonic entity, none of these screams will help her out, but they WILL help you in improving your beginner's Japanese skills!"



 this is the 100k reply contest.


----------



## XEN

Nö! </Baden-Württemberg accent>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> Nö! </Baden-Württemberg accent>



Ein Akzent für "Nö"?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

E2


----------



## XEN

In Heidelberg no one speaks German. It's something different.

Zwanzig becomes Zwanzishhh, nein is nö, ja is jo, markt is Rewe, and restaurant is IKEA. Very strange....


----------



## g3rmanium

E3


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> In Heidelberg no one speaks German. It's something different.
> 
> Zwanzig becomes Zwanzishhh, nein is nö, ja is jo, markt is Rewe, and restaurant is IKEA. Very strange....



Restaurant wird zu Ikea?


----------



## XEN

LOL You seen IKEA on a Saturday here??? More people buying schnitzel and pommes than flatpacks and lightbulbs.


----------



## Alpo

I are posting from mah Wii


----------



## loktide

urklvt said:


> In Heidelberg no one speaks German. It's something different.
> 
> Zwanzig becomes Zwanzishhh, nein is nö, ja is jo, markt is Rewe, and restaurant is IKEA. Very strange....



Hajoo... was wilschte da mache? 

Alla Hopp!


----------



## Desecrated

urklvt said:


> LOL You seen IKEA on a Saturday here??? More people buying schnitzel and pommes than flatpacks and lightbulbs.



hahahaha, so true.


----------



## XEN

loktide said:


> Hajoo... was wilschte da mache?
> 
> Alla Hopp!



LOL


----------



## XEN

Desecrated said:


> hahahaha, so true.



I say this though, because I'm in line with the rest of them buying my wife's lachsfillet and a nice salad for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> LOL You seen IKEA on a Saturday here??? More people buying schnitzel and pommes than flatpacks and lightbulbs.



Ne, ich bin nicht so oft im IKEA. Kauf da nur alle Schaltjahre mal was.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hajoo... was wilschte da mache?
> 
> Alla Hopp!



Als druff, bis de Kopp platzt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

22180


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 22180


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> You can get laid by visiting the 100K replies thread!




KICK HIS FACE!!

hallo.


I got negged for expressing my displeasure for Ernie Ball.....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

Zepp88 said:


> I got negged for expressing my displeasure for Ernie Ball.....



Just looked at your post. It was pretty damn useless. Maybe you wouldn't have gotten negative rep if you had actually explained why you feel that EBMM sucks.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Just looked at your post. It was pretty damn useless. Maybe you wouldn't have gotten negative rep if you had actually explained why you feel that EBMM sucks.



Yeah, probably. I've just never used a product of theirs that I liked and I think their instruments are ugly as sin...

It sucked though, I was on this positive rep run


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hallo.



Ah hallo Mike.



Zepp88 said:


> I got negged for expressing my displeasure for Ernie Ball.....



OH NOES!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It sucked though, I was on this positive rep run





Egal, ich hab dir Positive gegeben.


----------



## Alpo

Zepp88 said:


> It sucked though, I was on this positive rep run



I still am.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich will auch positive Reputation.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Egal, ich hab dir Positive gegeben.



Danke! 

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und zwar jetzt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Danke!
> 
> Hallo Johann.



Gern geschehen, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Zepp88

So veile Posten sind sinlos....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> So veile Posten sind sinlos....



Dieser Thread is sinnlos!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Dieser Thread is sinnlos!



zutreffend


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> zutreffend



Jo.


----------



## Alpo

Coo coo


----------



## Karl Hungus

:3


----------



## Desecrated

|3


----------



## Alpo

>3


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dieser Thread is sinnlos!



genau














 <I WILL INVADE YOUR MINDS!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Diesen duesen gruben!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> genau



Rülps.


----------



## Karl Hungus

??


----------



## Zepp88

Karl Hungus said:


> ??



 <KICK HIS FACE ARSCHLOCH!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <KICK HIS FACE ARSCHLOCH!



IN DIE FRESSE!


----------



## g3rmanium

IBM!


----------



## Alpo

TDU!


----------



## Desecrated

nonthing!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> IBM!



UNISYS?


----------



## Alpo

Oh yes! New version of ScummVM with support for DXA!  Better quality cutscenes for teh Broken Sword games!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> UNISYS?



Nein, Industrial Bass Machine.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, Industrial Bass Machine.





Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich installier mal kurz Gentoo auf einem meiner Server.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich installier mal kurz Gentoo auf einem meiner Server.




Zu viele Arbeit, 

Ich vermisse(not sure if that's right...) meine Freundin von Thueringen...ich habe sie bis ein Jahr nicht gesehen......


----------



## Karl Hungus

I like pie.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Karl Hungus said:


> I like pie.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zu viele Arbeit,



 

Gentoo ist  



Zepp88 said:


> Ich vermisse(not sure if that's right...) meine Freundin von Thueringen...ich habe sie bis ein Jahr nicht gesehen......



Ich hab (leider) keine Freundin.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> I like pie.



Aren't you a brit?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gentoo ist
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab (leider) keine Freundin.



Sie ist nicht wie eine "lieber" Freundin. Sie wart meine Austauchpartner im 2004


----------



## g3rmanium

Bin gerade dabei, stage 3 runterzuladen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sie ist nicht wie eine "lieber" Freundin. Sie wart meine Austauchpartner im 2004



Ah ich hab auch ein paar Schüleraustausche gemacht. Nach Frankreich und in die Schweiz. War immer ganz nett.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bin gerade dabei, stage 3 runterzuladen.



Gentoo....


Compile...........warten.............compile.............warten................compile.............warten...........mach es kaput............Scheiße..............muss ein Zigarretten rauchen............


----------



## Alpo

Harro!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah ich hab auch ein paar Schüleraustausche gemacht. Nach Frankreich und in die Schweiz. War immer ganz nett.



Ich bin einmal nach Deutschland mit Schueleraustausch, sie wart zwei mal nach Amerika.


Ich will wieder zum Deustchland gehen...


----------



## Alpo

Ich das schluben fugersteiner!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gentoo....
> 
> 
> Compile...........warten.............compile.............warten................compile.............warten...........mach es kaput............Scheiße..............muss ein Zigarretten rauchen............



 

Eher... compile... schlafen... compile... Kernel bauen... booten. Geht nicht.  Kernel bauen... booten.  

Aber Gentoo funktioniert schon. Und ich finds klasse!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin einmal nach Deutschland mit Schueleraustausch, sie wart zwei mal nach Amerika.
> 
> 
> Ich will wieder zum Deustchland gehen...



Ja dann komm doch vorbei, bald ist Oktoberfest.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ich das schluben fugersteiner!



STFU Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Voi vittu...


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja dann komm doch vorbei, bald ist Oktoberfest.



Ja ja ich weiß, es ist aber teuer fuer mich, und ich habe nicht genug Ferienzeit



g3rmanium said:


> Eher... compile... schlafen... compile... Kernel bauen... booten. Geht nicht.  Kernel bauen... booten.
> 
> Aber Gentoo funktioniert schon. Und ich finds klasse!





Ja, genau es ist echt gut, wie Arch Linux, aber Arch Linux ist leichter.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Voi vittu...



TRVE KVLT?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, genau es ist echt gut, wie Arch Linux, aber Arch Linux ist leichter.



Mh...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mh...



Arch Linux pwnst du!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Arch Linux pwnst du!



Nichts pwnt Gentoo!


----------



## Groff

The potato salad know what you do when you're alone at night... And the eggplant is not pleased...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nichts pwnt Gentoo!







TheMissing said:


> The potato salad know what you do when you're alone at night... And the eggplant is not pleased...



 <I SENTENCE YOU TO DEATH! BY LASERS!











 What?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Q.



g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab das Gefühl, daß mein neuer Server sehr mächtig ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hoffentlich klappt das alles mit der Hardware.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich will in den nächsten Jahren keine Server mehr anfassen müssen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sondern nur noch Software neu starten, falls nötig.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

EzZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpo!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

Morning. I am posting from my Wii.


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> Morning. I am posting from my Wii.


nice  I should get the DS browser sometime...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

The day before tomorrow.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> nice  I should get the DS browser sometime...



Mebbe you should.  I should get a DS sometime.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

=.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

/.\


----------



## g3rmanium

/3


----------



## g3rmanium

/´_


----------



## g3rmanium

/)


----------



## g3rmanium

/=


----------



## g3rmanium

/"-


----------



## g3rmanium

/6


----------



## g3rmanium

meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

22300!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

B8).


----------



## Alpo

Yo


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Alpo

Coo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yo



O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Vo.


----------



## Alpo

Coo bloody coo.


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## Alpo

wuh


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fruh.


----------



## Zepp88

Zwischen deine langen beimen....






Sehnsucht


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

Yoj.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwischen deine langen beimen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehnsucht


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





<<<< bloed


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Googoogajoob?



ICH WERDE VERRUCKT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ICH WERDE VERRUCKT!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>







 <Bitch is crazy yo!!


----------



## Alpo

Moo


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

THREE AGREEMENT BOBBLE HEADS


----------



## Naren

BOBBLE HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg!!!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> BOBBLE HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wehre has u been


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Na, dicke Eier?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, dicke Eier?



Ja, ich habe doch dicke Eier


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich habe doch dicke Eier



Gut gut.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gut gut.


----------



## Groff

A baby seal walks into a club...


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Groff

Blarg


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnop.


----------



## g3rmanium

GREG PACKER THE MIKE CHECKER!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> A baby seal walks into a club...



 

Dicke Eier gefallst du.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gra0?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dicke Eier gefallst du.



Jeder mag dicke Eier.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jeder mag dicke Eier.



Mannern auch???????


Allen Frauen moergen dicke Eier.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mannern auch???????



Wenn sie schwul sind, bestimmt.



Zepp88 said:


> Allen Frauen moergen dicke Eier.



Na hoffentlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Thanks, I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Desecrated

almost pizza time


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> almost pizza time



 I just had pizza, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I just had pizza, too.



How did yours taste?, mine was pretty okay.


----------



## D-EJ915

underdog...


----------



## Adam

Coincidence?


----------



## B Lopez

Think I found a buddy for Drew


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Lucky Seven

Y halo thar


----------



## D-EJ915

n tyh hyu


----------



## Lucky Seven

IT'S AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGHHHHHHHTTTTT!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

kataklysm!!! <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

TIMOTEI

TIMOTEI 

TIMOTEEEEEEEEEIIIIII


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Lucky Seven

DIABETUS


----------



## D-EJ915

it's snuggle time :3


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> it's snuggle time :3


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


>



looks more like 12 ...






 >__>


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Adam




----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## Adam




----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDD


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Adam




----------



## Lucky Seven

This is turning into an imageboard...


----------



## Adam

Luck Seven said:


> This is turning into an imageboard...


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Adam




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Adam




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

Adam said:


>




the kitty is cute too 

I would add some, but as all of mine were deleted it's kind of hard.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> I would add some, but as all of mine were deleted it's kind of hard.


----------



## Alpo

zomg How's it hanging?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Alpo said:


> zomg How's it hanging?



Congratulations on the 22400 get!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


bed time


----------



## Alpo

Wow, I didn't even notice! This all happened so fast, I... I don't even know what to say! I want to thank Jesus and my parents, and my cat who was there for me when I had painful gas.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Makelele

Blargh


----------



## Mattmc74

Its almost time for me to get out of work and go home to sleep! Night shift is murder sometimes!!!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Burp


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74

do a little dance. go monkey go monkey go!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

I need more cow bell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Im outta here later days


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Mattmc74

Im home now. Good Night


----------



## Alpo

Good night


----------



## Makelele

tj 160/250/342


which means I've got either 160, 250 or 342 days left in the army.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

>__<


----------



## Alpo

Coo bloody coo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomg How's it hanging?



Hello Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> How did yours taste?, mine was pretty okay.



Yeah mine was good, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## Alpo

Yozers!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Lucky Seven

So, uh...

...I heard some things...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

c.


----------



## Alpo

GOogoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Alpo

Moo


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> GOogoogajoob?



STFU Aleksi!


----------



## Desecrated

Maher Shalal Hash Baz


----------



## Lucky Seven

AAAAAAAAAAND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL ALWAAAAAYS LOOOOVE YOUUUUUUOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> AAAAAAAAAAND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL ALWAAAAAYS LOOOOVE YOUUUUUUOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!



Maria Carey must be stopped.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Maria Carey must be stopped.



And destroyed.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> And destroyed.



AAAAANNNNDD IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIILLL AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLWAYYYYYYYYYYS agree with you on that.


----------



## Alpo

Brew-ha!


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> And destroyed.



And pounded into dust.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> AAAAANNNNDD IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIIIILLL AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLWAYYYYYYYYYYS agree with you on that.



Oh yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

smaegol!


----------



## D-EJ915

or is it sméagol?


----------



## Desecrated

*my precious*


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *my precious*



Satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

k:


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Desecrated

Hey, your doing some progress, good for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!


----------



## Seedawakener

Wow.... that alphabet thing is still going on... The last time I checked this thread was like a week ago...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Why are my double posts auto merged?


----------



## D-EJ915

only contributors can doublepost


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> only contributors can doublepost



I see...

...btw what exactly does "contributor" mean?


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/contributors.php


----------



## Lucky Seven

I see. I wish I had a paypal account...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah you do


----------



## Desecrated

paypal


----------



## Desecrated

is


----------



## Desecrated

tha


----------



## Desecrated

bomb


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!!

cmao21: *picks you up*
xDEJ915x: hey now <3
cmao21: *spins in circles*


>__>


----------



## Adam




----------



## D-EJ915

no html dude


----------



## Adam

D-EJ915 said:


> no html dude



check again


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## D-EJ915

haha I read through almost all of those...


----------



## Adam




----------



## D-EJ915

I remember that one


----------



## Adam




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

cmao: I've writen a yuri one though O:
xDEJ915x: WHOAAAAA
xDEJ915x: totally send it to me
cmao: XD it's not what you think. It's very g rated.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> cmao: I've writen a yuri one though O:
> xDEJ915x: WHOAAAAA
> xDEJ915x: totally send it to me
> cmao: XD it's not what you think. It's very g rated.



Oh god...


----------



## D-EJ915

>__> <3 me loves cmao


----------



## Lucky Seven

Apparently I was at one time an "Internet Hate Machine".

BTW, waiting for Lucky&#9734;Star ep 16 to download. It's only at 2.9% right now 

BTW, waiting for Lucky&#9734;Star ep 16 to download. It's only at 2.9% right now


----------



## D-EJ915

mine finished like 15 minutes ago 

onto idolmaster xenoglossia


----------



## Kotex

Big muff.


----------



## Lucky Seven

my internet's been reeeeeaaaaalllllly gay today.


----------



## Luan

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Well


----------



## Lucky Seven

Please entertain me 'till my subs are downloaded


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo

Adam said:


>



I think it's kind of bold to assume that the XBox 360 would still be working after a couple of weeks.

[action=Alpo]waits for the inevitable flood of neg rep from 360-fans.[/action]


----------



## Naren

And actually FF13 is still exclusive to PS3, so I have no idea what that comic is talking about.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I see...
> 
> ...btw what exactly does "contributor" mean?



It means you're totally awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> Big muff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I think it's kind of bold to assume that the XBox 360 would still be working after a couple of weeks.
> 
> [action=Alpo]waits for the inevitable flood of neg rep from 360-fans.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 22,506
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 4,738
D-EJ915 4,708
Alpo 3,104
Naren 2,279
Desecrated 575


----------



## Desecrated

Hahaha thats great, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

This is an extra post.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

is that an owl ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> is that an owl ?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hahaha thats great, I have some catching up to do.



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

okey


----------



## Karl Hungus

Good news everyone! I'm a horse's butt!

*Guess the reference.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Good news everyone! I'm a horse's butt!
> 
> *Guess the reference.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Karl Hungus

Jesus, how much time does Geranium spend each day replying to this thread?

Lets make monkey soup!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

Bonkey oup?


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Jesus, how much time does Geranium spend each day replying to this thread?



It's *Germanium*.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Bonkey oup?



Thrash! \m/


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


> It's *Germanium*.



It's *Geranium!*


----------



## Alpo

Deranium?


----------



## Desecrated

Delirium ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> It's *Geranium!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Delirium ?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

FREE PIZZA FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Alpo

WEHRE


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WEHRE



In yo ass!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> In yo ass!



Well if that's WEHRE it is, then WHERE is it?


----------



## Desecrated

WEHRE is located 2 miles from THERE, it used to be much closer to WEAR but since they had an disagreement back in 1992, WEHRE decided to move.


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> WEHRE is located 2 miles from THERE, it used to be much closer to WEAR but since they had an disagreement back in 1992, WEHRE decided to move.



Indeed


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Demons are badass...


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


>


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


>



Don't be a sour flower, Geranium.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Demons.



Fo shizzle.


----------



## Desecrated

I used to speak with some demons before, but then my neighbor got mad and they moved to him instead.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Don't be a sour flower, Geranium.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WAHT



FAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Booboo?


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

smexy fox <3


----------



## Desecrated

22566


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

blha


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


>



Hmm, hugs make you think of kissing girls, which makes you barf because you're gay... so you want to fuck me?

Did I leave anything out?

Not interested by the way.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Hmm, hugs make you think of kissing girls, which makes you barf because you're gay... so you want to fuck me?
> 
> Did I leave anything out?



Yeah, you brain when you left the house, n00b.



Karl Hungus said:


> Not interested by the way.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hol mir mal einen Kakao.


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, you brain when you left the house, n00b.





Oh man, that's inspired!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> whee!!



whoo!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whaaa!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

WAAAAAABUFET!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Oh man, that's inspired!



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fart.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for pagedown! lol fast scrolling


----------



## Lucky Seven

CHOCOLATE RAAAAIN!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Knorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> CHOCOLATE RAAAAIN!!!!


----------



## Stitch

g3rmanium said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 22,506
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 4,738
> D-EJ915 4,708
> Alpo 3,104
> Naren 2,279
> Desecrated 575



I think its funny you have made 20 times as many posts in this thread alone than you have elsewhere on the forum. Do you actually play guitar or just go hiking in the mountains, you crazy computer programmer?


----------



## Desecrated

I think germanium is a bot.


----------



## Stitch

Desecrated said:


> I think germanium is hot.



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

AND I RAAAAAN I RAN SO FAR AWAAAAY!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I think its funny you have made 20 times as many posts in this thread alone than you have elsewhere on the forum. Do you actually play guitar or just go hiking in the mountains, you crazy computer programmer?



Yeah, I play guitar. It's just that I have the computer with me at work so I can post "E." whenever I want to!  

As for hiking, I go hiking almost every weekend.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think germanium is a bot.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Fixed.



Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Seven

USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED USED


----------



## oompa

warp zooooone!  martyr kicks ass!


----------



## Lucky Seven

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## D-EJ915

desu~nya!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> I think germanium is a bot.



I think germanium is a soulless killing machine sent to crash our computers with his copy and paste antics!


----------



## D-EJ915

Germanium is a shitty bot.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

seriously, he needs more desu 

nyoro~n


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr-desu~nya


oh god this could get ugly


----------



## Lucky Seven

Smoked Cheese nyoro~n?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I think germanium is a soulless killing machine sent to crash our computers with his copy and paste antics!



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Germanium is a shitty bot.





Sigged!


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> Meh.



*MEH!*


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Sigged!



I like mine better...


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> *MEH!*



*GHEY!*


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> *GHEY!*



*HEY!*

that was mean


----------



## g3rmanium

validator.w3.org


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>



ROFL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> *HEY!*
> 
> that was mean



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> validator.w3.org



It's the law.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> ROFL!



E rep to the usual address...


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oi what?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> E rep to the usual address...



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Oi what?



Oi oi oi of course!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks!





I think you misunderstood...


----------



## g3rmanium

n8 alle.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I think you misunderstood...



Sue me.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm tired


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Sue me.



Subpoena en route...

<--This guitar is mine!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> whee!!!



FOR THE LAST TIME IT'S "whoo!!!" nyoro~n


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Stitch




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Lucky Seven

garcia3441 said:


>



Hell yeah!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!!


----------



## Naren

Good afternoon, mothahfuckahz.


----------



## Lucky Seven

GOOD NIGHT, MOTHAHFUCKAHZ!!! That doesn't mean I'm going to bed just yet though.


----------



## Naren

Woah-ho. We've got animation nerd numero dos. Is your RG7620 really that lucky of a seven? When you're playing on it, you're 700% more likely to win the lottery.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Lalala...haven't posted in this thread in a while. And we haven't made much progress either. That prize better be something like anti-aging pills to give us back all that time we've been throwing away here.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol not much time wasted here


----------



## D-EJ915

haha only over 4700 posts in this thread


----------



## Alpo

Good monring!1!


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!


----------



## Alpo

Ohio?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Putfile - vb200 linuxz0rz


listen >__>


----------



## Lucky Seven

Badass


----------



## Alpo

MooZ0RZ!!


----------



## D-EJ915

MOOOO!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

time for bed, goodnight you n00bs.


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I'm downloading mushiuta


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> btw I'm downloading mushiuta



Any good?

Oh and who's subbing it?


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Any good?
> 
> Oh and who's subbing it?



Some unqualified halfass loser who misunderstands the context and pics words that sounds the same but have different meanings, spurning out half-translations with tons of words not even translated from Japanese, covering the bottom of the screen with long explanations of what a word meant (but only in a narrow "anime" context - that oftentimes isn't even correct).


----------



## Ryan

ERRRRRIIICCCCCC


----------



## Ryan

JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ryan

hi!


----------



## Naren

Hey, Ryan


----------



## Lucky Seven

i see


----------



## Naren

That's probably how most of those fansubbers make them too. To be honest, I've seen a few quality fansubs in my day, but the huuuuuuuuuuuuge majority of them have been inaccurate and crappy. And how are the viewers going to know that the subs they are watching are incorrect!? They aren't, because they can't understand Japanese (although they oftentimes think they can because they can say "hello," "thank you," "dark crystal warrior," and can count to 10 in Japanese). I assume a lot of these guys are like "What the hell did he say?" "I dunno... he's probably saying something about how cute she is..." "I dunno..." "Come on. We don't have all day!" "Okay... 'Wow, you're cute.' There we go. Nexxxt."


----------



## Lucky Seven

What do you think of a.f.k.'s fansubs? He seems to do a really good job, but you would know better than me.

a.f.k. did haruhi and is doing lucky star, btw. Of coarse if you don't like those, then I probably wont get a very good answer.


----------



## Naren

A.f.k.? Never heard of that. I haven't watched an animation with subtitles in about 4 years. And, when I did, I didn't think about the fake names people used when making them. I just thought "Crappy subs," "VERY crappy subs," "decent subs," "VERY VERY crappy subs," "good subs," etc. 

I actually wrote an e-mail to a guy once (about 5 years ago) after watching an animation he subbed where he consistently mistranslated the same terms the entire time and described several Japanese terms incorrectly.

The fansubbing community on a whole strike me as a bunch of annoying nerds.

I have "fansubbed" 3 films, all of which were live action "arthouse" films that your average japanimation nerd would never watch. 

As for "a.f.k.": never heard of him/her/it, so I can't comment.

Never heard of "Lucky Star" but it sounds like a girl's animation...


----------



## Ryan

HAI!! lolz
*interrupts conversation*


----------



## Naren

Hello - "lolz"


----------



## D-EJ915

subs are way better now than they were a few years ago naren, like, totally and completely 1000x better. You can't even compare it  now want to know shitty buy a DVD at the store  >__>


Nice thing about the subbers is they make it look nice, I forgot which one, but one group colours each character's speaking after their hair/attribute colour so you can easily identify it.


----------



## D-EJ915

lucky star isn't a girls show, but it's not really a 'dude's' show either, lol, it's my kind of show


----------



## Naren

That just sounds annoying. 

I will agree that subbers nowadays do make their subs LOOK really nice. The quality of the text is pretty abysmal most of the time, though.



D-EJ915 said:


> lucky star isn't a girls show, but it's not really a 'dude's' show either, lol, it's my kind of show



That doesn't tell me much.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Anyway, lets change topics. What do you think the best way to get Japanese music in America without paying a ton of money? For example I've been into Sex Machineguns and Galneryus, and don't want to pay $40+ for their music. Should I just find a place to download it like I did with X Japan or what?


----------



## Naren

Ask DEJ. He lives in the US and likes both Galneryus and Sex Machineguns, two bands I can't stand.

I do love X Japan, though.


----------



## Lucky Seven

DEJ, I'm waiting for your response now.


----------



## D-EJ915

CD Japan and Yes Asia are both good. You aren't going to get their cds for prices like in the US because they really are that expensive to begin with.


Yeah I do love SM >__> *points to sig* <3


----------



## Naren

Yeah. Japanese CDs in Japan are usually around $25-35. I assume they'd be even more expensive than that in the US, since it costs money to import them.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shit. I asked my friend to buy a bunch of cds for me while she was in Japan and I would pay her back when she got them to me, she agreed, we even went back and forth via email but she still forgot...

I'm hungry, I think I'll go to "WILKINSON'S FAMILY RESTAURANT"


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## Naren

Hello, indeed.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo

Looks like Thomann has finally gotten my amp. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Naren

what amp would that be?


----------



## Alpo

Randall RG50TC toob kombo


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Subpoena en route...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> That's probably how most of those fansubbers make them too. To be honest, I've seen a few quality fansubs in my day, but the huuuuuuuuuuuuge majority of them have been inaccurate and crappy. And how are the viewers going to know that the subs they are watching are incorrect!? They aren't, because they can't understand Japanese (although they oftentimes think they can because they can say "hello," "thank you," "dark crystal warrior," and can count to 10 in Japanese). I assume a lot of these guys are like "What the hell did he say?" "I dunno... he's probably saying something about how cute she is..." "I dunno..." "Come on. We don't have all day!" "Okay... 'Wow, you're cute.' There we go. Nexxxt."


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A.f.k.? Never heard of that. I haven't watched an animation with subtitles in about 4 years. And, when I did, I didn't think about the fake names people used when making them. I just thought "Crappy subs," "VERY crappy subs," "decent subs," "VERY VERY crappy subs," "good subs," etc.
> 
> I actually wrote an e-mail to a guy once (about 5 years ago) after watching an animation he subbed where he consistently mistranslated the same terms the entire time and described several Japanese terms incorrectly.
> 
> The fansubbing community on a whole strike me as a bunch of annoying nerds.
> 
> I have "fansubbed" 3 films, all of which were live action "arthouse" films that your average japanimation nerd would never watch.
> 
> As for "a.f.k.": never heard of him/her/it, so I can't comment.
> 
> Never heard of "Lucky Star" but it sounds like a girl's animation...


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Oh hallo Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Randall RG50TC toob kombo



But... has it got the GHEYN?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

22700!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true.



g3rmanium said:


>



I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true.


----------



## Alpo

You sure wouldn't have.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true.



Ah, ok.


----------



## g3rmanium

Underlined


----------



## Alpo

Pooperlined?


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

COUNTERPOINT
The Polyphonic
Vocal Style
of the
Sixteenth Century

*

Knud Jeppesen

With a new foreword by
Alfred Mann​


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Pooperlined?



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Are we there yet ?


----------



## Desecrated

This thread is like growing hair, after a while you hardly notice that it is growing.


----------



## Desecrated

I´m listening to a soundtrack made to a mainstream movie and they are using synth-strings in it, I fucking hate that. Why do they give some guy 400.000 dollars to use something every kid with a computer can do.


----------



## Desecrated

I hate waking up without wanting to,


----------



## Desecrated

Chris said:


> _Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search. _
> 
> *"faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw. *
> 
> Go.



I wonder if _E._ is a post


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> COUNTERPOINT
> The Polyphonic
> Vocal Style
> of the
> Sixteenth Century
> 
> *
> 
> Knud Jeppesen
> 
> With a new foreword by
> Alfred Mann​


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I wonder if _E._ is a post



Of course it is!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bräp.


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> This thread is like growing hair, after a while you hardly notice that it is growing.



You can say that again.  Last time I checked my hair was down to my nipples. Now it's grown like 10cm.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.a


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You can say that again.  Last time I checked my hair was down to my nipples. Now it's grown like 10cm.



You must be stopped, Aleksi. Right. Now.


----------



## Zepp88

nipples


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> You must be stopped, Aleksi. Right. Now.


----------



## Zepp88

ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL



OMGWTF?!?!?11?!1/?1/

u sed 20min NR!!!11!!!

GRRRRRR!!!!1!!1!1


----------



## ibzrg1570

D-EJ915 said:


> haha only over 4700 posts in this thread


 I see 22729 posts.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL ZERG RUSH KEKEKE ROFL



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

ibzrg1570 said:


> I see 22729 posts.



Individual posts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

and one, two, one two, one two three fo!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Naren

yo.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann.


----------



## Groff

Luck Seven said:


> and one, two, one two, one two three fo!!!!!



Beat that biatch to da flo!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

*WHOO!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

WAHOO!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

hooorah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

IS THAT MY BREAD AND BUTTER YOU'RE FUCKING WITH?!?!?!


----------



## Zepp88

zwiebeln


----------



## Groff

A


g3rmanium said:


> E.


I
O
U
and sometimes Y


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

Luck Seven said:


> IS THAT MY BREAD AND BUTTER YOU'RE FUCKING WITH?!?!?!



ACTUALLY he says:



Dethklok's Manager said:


> That's my bread and butter you're fucking with...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Ich hab Urlaub.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab Urlaub.



Ich habe Arbeit 


Und nicht genug Schlafen


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> zwiebeln


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> A
> 
> I
> O
> U
> and sometimes Y


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



genau


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> ACTUALLY he says:


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Y is a drunkard. Passing out in ditches, getting shat on by birds....fuck Y


----------



## g3rmanium

Nop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe Arbeit
> 
> 
> Und nicht genug Schlafen



Das saugt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> genau


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Tomaten! Im Gesicht!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Good god! Officially I have more posts than geranium! 











(spelling intentional btw )


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> Good god! Officially I have more posts than geranium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (spelling intentional btw )




Wir werden dich Toten. eToten.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

eToten


----------



## ZeroSignal

<-Germanium


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tomaten! Im Gesicht!



*IN DIE FRESSE!*


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Good god! Officially I have more posts than geranium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (spelling intentional btw )



Yeah, but not in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wir werden dich Toten. eToten.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> <-Germanium


----------



## Zepp88

SPONGEBOB SCHWAMMKOPF!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SPONGEBOB SCHWAMMKOPF!


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Is he really called schwammkopf in germany? I was there when the movie came out but I don't remember.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....

lives in a pineapple under the sea!!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> Is he really called schwammkopf in germany? I was there when the movie came out but I don't remember.



Yep.


----------



## D-EJ915

It is kinda funny though, I mean how does square pants get to be sponge head


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> It is kinda funny though, I mean how does square pants get to be sponge head





Germans are nuts, just look at Germanium


----------



## Lucky Seven

I just stopped taking German as my foreign language because our teacher was reeeaaally creepy. He lives alone, doesn't have any family and likes to hit on 14 year olds. Otherwise, it was an awesome class.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Is he really called schwammkopf in germany? I was there when the movie came out but I don't remember.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Germans are nuts, just look at Germanium


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I just stopped taking German as my foreign language because our teacher was reeeaaally creepy. He lives alone, doesn't have any family and likes to hit on 14 year olds. Otherwise, it was an awesome class.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

22800!


----------



## Kakaka

Okay, let's see what this SQL database is made of...


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

whatever happened to 0 and -1?


----------



## D-EJ915

wreckgar!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

funny story... waiting for the bus after work. goto fred meyers to get a bottle of water. leave. go back to the bus stop. this, umm wierd obese man sitting waiting for the bus as well. he keeps staring at me. and staring. and staring with this wierd ass look, creeping me the fuck out. i finally look at him and say "wtf you lookin at faggot?". he looks away real fast and looks down at his shoes. i finally observe what appears to be one of those little stuffed dogs that look like paris hilton's little mutt. and a red purse. and he has blush on??? the button on his purse was a dead give away. "Boyfriend Wanted!". i barfed a little. im not against gays or nothing. i just call people fags that piss me off, or when im joking around with people that use too many dick jokes. i kinda felt bad afterwards. kinda.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, but not in this thread.



Touche...


----------



## Desecrated

hi again


----------



## ZeroSignal

blah

damn you doublepost!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Cyanide_Anima




----------



## ZeroSignal

How do I do it right oh mighty avatarless one?


----------



## D-EJ915

Cyanide_Anima said:


>


electric shavers suck


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i dunno, just though i'd post that. thought it was funny, rofl.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Where the hell do you people get these things?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

avatarlessness fixed.


----------



## Lucky Seven

ZeroSignal said:


> Where the hell do you people get these things?



At very VERY bad places.


----------



## ZeroSignal

at the new avatar!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i'm goin' to hawaii, yayyyyy!


----------



## ZeroSignal

No Comment...


----------



## D-EJ915

lol wtf


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

oldie, but goodie. rofl.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Touche...



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wow... anyone else's quick reply thing fucked up?


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## D-EJ915

although sometimes it says things like "please try again in 52 seconds" and things like that


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

here's a good gif for the mods. for those pesky troublemakers....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

oh geez


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

no buttsecks?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

zOMG IT'S TEH REI!!!!1

RUN!!!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

[img=http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/168/acedancece1.th.gif]


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

clicky


----------



## Lucky Seven

I AM YOUR NEW GOD


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL!


----------



## Lucky Seven

RAUGH OUT ROUD GUYS!!!!! ROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROROR


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHOO!


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> FUCK!!!



DUCK!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sluck


----------



## Lucky Seven

tuck


----------



## D-EJ915

snuck


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasumi!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

weabo!


----------



## Lucky Seven

WEEABOO!!! I can think of someone that's a weeaboo...


----------



## Naren

What the fuck? That comic makes no sense...


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

Let me just-SWEET JESUS, IT'S A LION, GET IN THE CAR


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!


----------



## g3rmanium

-E-


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wenig Fortschritt in der Nacht, hm?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> ohayo!



"OHIO!? I'M NOT FROM OHIO!! I'M FROM NEW YORK!!"

-Bird Bird Goes To Tokyo



g3rmanium said:


> Wenig Fortschritt in der Nacht, hm?



Ja, Irre.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ja, Irre.



Irre? Ich finde den Fortschritt hier eher enttäuschend, Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

22900!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Yo.


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Eric.


----------



## Naren

Hello, "Alec Baldwin."


----------



## Alpo

Hello, indeed.


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do.


----------



## Alpo

Dondoodo dii.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

I have 4 days of leave time saved up


----------



## Alpo

well woohoo to you


----------



## Zepp88

Yeh....woot.......



I will win the lottery....one day...


----------



## Alpo

poo


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

morgen


----------



## Alpo

God morgon.


----------



## D-EJ915

ree?


----------



## Alpo

blee


----------



## D-EJ915

schmee


----------



## Alpo

gdee


----------



## Zepp88

toaster


----------



## D-EJ915

rhaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß



Servus.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn. good morning! what
s for breakfast!?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cyanide_Anima said:


> yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn. good morning! what
> s for breakfast!?



Alpos pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

'P.


----------



## D-EJ915

comeback kid


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> comeback kid



rly


----------



## D-EJ915

yarly


----------



## Zepp88

Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> rly


----------



## Zepp88

DEEZ 



Jeff ist  oder?


----------



## D-EJ915

wha?


----------



## Zepp88

Que?


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## Alpo

googoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff ist  oder?


----------



## Zepp88

Has anybody here ever run Xbox 360 homebrew? Like emulators on the Xbox such as NES. SNES. Genesis. SMS < There was a plethora of this stuff out for the Dreamcast....


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Has anybody here ever run Xbox 360 homebrew? Like emulators on the Xbox such as NES. SNES. Genesis. SMS < There was a plethora of this stuff out for the Dreamcast....


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Rofl.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

spiderman!


----------



## Alpo

Pooperman!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Has anybody here ever run Xbox 360 homebrew? Like emulators on the Xbox such as NES. SNES. Genesis. SMS < There was a plethora of this stuff out for the Dreamcast....


----------



## Alpo

moo


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





It must be known.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> moo



fnoo.


----------



## Alpo

gloo?


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> It must be known.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon nooon noooooooon nooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It must be known.





It is already known.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> It is already known.



 I can has emulators? Xbox360? 




DAS BOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

feel the wrath of KittyBo.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Europa! Europa!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> googoogajoob


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Europa Europa.....isn't that the one were the Jewish boy sews his penis so it looks like he has foreskin to evade the Nazis? Or was that Escape from Sobi Vor?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I can has emulators? Xbox360?



 You can has emulators!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

[email protected] Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> [email protected] Mike.







g3rmanium said:


> You can has emulators!



Yay!


----------



## D-EJ915

magical


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> magical



Creepy Avatar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Creepy Avatar.



Crappy avatar.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Alpo

Droopy avatar


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



U.


----------



## Zepp88

Y M C A Y M C A A


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Droopy avatar


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

I just ran the lyrics to YMCA through my head and realized, once again, how blatantly gay that song is.

It's ironic how gays are being oppressed throughout the united states but every young boy in a skating rink is skating to YMCA doing that faggety ass choreography.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

yes, it is. Ryu kitty, on the other hand, will kick the ass of those super-flamers.





pwnd. rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Cyanide_Anima said:


> yes, it is. Ryu kitty, on the other hand, will kick the ass of those super-flamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwnd. rofl.



Kitty


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

swaaaat


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

22997


----------



## g3rmanium

22998


----------



## g3rmanium

22999


----------



## g3rmanium

23000!


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!

TITS!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

heiiiiiyyyyaaaahh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> TITS!!


----------



## D-EJ915

zahzah!


----------



## ZeroSignal

more tits!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

noodly noodly noodly noodly noodly nooodly nooodl ynooodolyuollynodoldyylnodyonnoodolyyd  dnoooldwnondinn


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


XDDDD


----------



## Zepp88

Man, the tits just keep coming, lol. 

I'll have to avoid the thread! 

fuckin nws...


[action=Zepp88] wonders how far NWS his employers tolerate [/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Man, the tits just keep coming, lol.
> 
> I'll have to avoid the thread!
> 
> fuckin nws...







Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] wonders how far NWS his employers tolerate [/action]



*Everything* hosted at imageshack.us is *completely* SFW!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> *Everything* hosted at imageshack.us is *completely* SFW!



Oh yeah? 

Snarf?

Googleeben?

Pshh...everybody loves boobs anyways


----------



## ZeroSignal

NWS FTW!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Cyanide_Anima




----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Snarf?
> 
> Googleeben?
> 
> Pshh...everybody loves boobs anyways



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> NWS FTW!



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


>



Hahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## ZeroSignal

TITS FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/2301/flashingtits2nivu2.gif


that one is nsfw man


----------



## Lucky Seven

^ seriously. Someone get in the chatroom, I'm bored.


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## D-EJ915

it hates my linux opera, lol, not going there haha


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> it hates my linux opera, lol, not going there haha



penis


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> that one is nsfw man



No *YOU'RE* nsfw!


----------



## Lucky Seven

i have a fukken trombone lesson today. ugh


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> it hates my linux opera, lol, not going there haha



Wow! that's amazing cos I hate your linux opera too!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh yeah....that's why I'm always afraid to check this thread at work


----------



## D-EJ915

ZeroSignal said:


> Wow! that's amazing cos I hate your linux opera too!


fuck your asshole!


----------



## Lucky Seven

DRAMA!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck your asshole!



J/K! chill dude!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> that one is nsfw man



Damn!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> TITS FTW!



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> ^ seriously. Someone get in the chatroom, I'm bored.



I'm in!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> No *YOU'RE* nsfw!



Damn right, motherfucker!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah!



Dude, what are you playing at? this place is becoming unacceptably work safe!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna get fired over this thread one day


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna get fired over this thread one day



And then get a better job.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And then get a better job.



 Not one with the right pay


----------



## ZeroSignal

And then germanium will get your ass fired again!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

emo soap


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

GP2X.co.uk - Buy GP2X


----------



## g3rmanium

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> And then germanium will get your ass fired again!



Yeah.  Mike.


----------



## D-EJ915

beetles!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GP2X.co.uk - Buy GP2X



That looks interesting. Do you know Linutop, Plug & Surf?


----------



## Groff

Plop plop fizz fizz... *ow* my head


----------



## Zepp88

Is there anything cooler than a Game Park?? I've been drooling over these things for a long time...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> That looks interesting. Do you know Linutop, Plug & Surf?





I'm getting nerd GAS


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Is there anything cooler than a Game Park?? I've been drooling over these things for a long time...



Maybe Satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm getting nerd GAS



Yeah I though about buying one for my parents.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

MOTTEKE SEERAA FUKU!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

"rawr"ing is for nazi dinosaurs



D-EJ915 said:


> MOTTEKE SEERAA FUKU!!!!



Oh lawd, my darling darling please


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> "rawr"ing is for nazi dinosaurs



rawr?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

kNAUB:


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## D-EJ915

guro


----------



## Lucky Seven

ERO-guro


----------



## D-EJ915

bam!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Lucky Seven

BABY FUCK BABY FUCK BABY FUCK! IT'S AWWWWWWWWWRIGHT!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

go


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> go



nice one.


----------



## ZeroSignal

23100 YEAH!!!



g3rmanium said:


> nice one.



Why thank you!


----------



## Kotex

I'm irritated.


----------



## Lucky Seven

All your get are belong to you


----------



## ZeroSignal

Kotex said:


> I'm irritated.



For why?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> 23100 YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!



Because you got the 23100 posting.

Wow.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> All your get are belong to you



You mean HTTP GET?


----------



## D-EJ915

ripe


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> All your get are belong to you


wget yourself


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wget yourself





Code:


C:\Programme\wget-1.10.2b>wget -d yourself
DEBUG output created by Wget 1.10.2 on Windows.

--23:45:09--  http://yourself/
           => `index.html'
Resolving yourself... seconds 0.00, failed: Unknown host.

C:\Programme\wget-1.10.2b>


----------



## Lucky Seven

loal


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Because you got the 23100 posting.
> 
> Wow.



 "why thank you! yesway" not "why thank you? scratch"

Learn some english idioms for chrissakes...


----------



## Lucky Seven

HAY GAIZ WATS GOIN ON IN THIS HERE THRED!?!?!?1


----------



## ZeroSignal

YEE HAWWW!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

LIEK L0LZ


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt 10900


----------



## D-EJ915

just need 111 more until I have 11111


----------



## D-EJ915

then I'll get 12321


----------



## D-EJ915

uid


----------



## Lucky Seven

LIFE-LIKE TEXTURE


----------



## D-EJ915

TEXTURE MAPPING!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

BUMP MAPPING!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

RIGID


----------



## Lucky Seven

CAEK IN BLENDAR, OH NOES!!!!1onecos(0)


----------



## Kotex

Because I got a to buy a noise supressor for my Muff pedal.
And I can't find any band memebers.


----------



## D-EJ915

MAGIC MUFF!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Your muff is magical? I don't even have one


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


I'm dead tired, goodnight.


----------



## Lucky Seven

blarg DEJ is ded


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Lucky Seven

23132 GET


----------



## Alpo

zomg


----------



## Naren

ZOMG ICBUJDTM!!! WIYPSY!? YASGTDMF LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!1111


----------



## Alpo

zomg


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Äh ja


----------



## g3rmanium

Äh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fäh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnäh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Matsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

In die Fresse.


----------



## Alpo

Yo


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Al3ksi.


----------



## Alpo

blob


----------



## g3rmanium

Whop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grmblxpfrzt.


----------



## Alpo

gob


----------



## g3rmanium

Muh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ptuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Prbuh.


----------



## Naren

In honor of Germanium, the only poster who can manage to never make even one post worth reading fawk:

SFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFA


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> In honor of Germanium, the only poster who can manage to never make even one post worth reading fawk:
> 
> SFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFASFASFASGNEGONEGNWEONGAONSDGNDASDGASDGNPSDGNADOSGNSDFKGFA



Really? I can't believe he would do that! He always seemed like such a nice young man...


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Really? I can't believe he would do that! He always seemed like such a nice young man...



 Maybe so. But he's not.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

I know. That's what I thought when I found out.


----------



## Alpo

And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you'll only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right
Cause we'll never be wrong together
We can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight

Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
There's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the heart
Once upon a time there was light in my life
But now there's only love in the dark
Nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart


----------



## Naren

Uh... yeah...?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> In honor of Germanium, the only poster who can manage to never make even one post worth reading fawk:



, Eric?


----------



## Alpo

Yarly.


----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yarly.



I'm sorry, Aleksi. But... pants.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,.


----------



## Alpo

moo


----------



## Desecrated

bäää


----------



## Alpo

Määää


----------



## Zepp88

servus


----------



## Alpo

bercus


----------



## Zepp88

so ein Mist


----------



## Alpo

blist


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> servus



Servus griaß di.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> so ein Mist



Was denn?


----------



## g3rmanium

ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

BL-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

FN-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

KN-ORB.


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## g3rmanium

W-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

N-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

K-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

C-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

F-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

T-ORB.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

23200!


----------



## Zepp88

dingus


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



FOR REALS


----------



## Lucky Seven

KURENAI!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOVE FOREVER!


----------



## Alpo

kukkapenkki


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Zepp88

hello


----------



## Alpo

kakkakikkare


----------



## g3rmanium

Kekekekek.


----------



## Makelele

156/246/338 days left in the army.


----------



## Groff

A bhuddist walks up to a hot dog stand and says "Make me one with everything"


----------



## Makelele

This sucks.


----------



## Alpo

Sure does


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> A bhuddist walks up to a hot dog stand and says "Make me one with everything"


----------



## Groff

would it be more interesting if it blew?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> This sucks.



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

remote control!


----------



## Makelele

yup. I've basically done nothing the last few days, cause my leg hurts (there's also some weird problem on the side of the leg just under the knee, that sometimes makes it impossible for me to get my leg straight. The doctors gave me a few days off heavy duty, but basically told me that they won't do anything until it starts to hurt really badly.


----------



## Zepp88

etomer


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> yup. I've basically done nothing the last few days, cause my leg hurts (there's also some weird problem on the side of the leg just under the knee, that sometimes makes it impossible for me to get my leg straight. The doctors gave me a few days off heavy duty, but basically told me that they won't do anything until it starts to hurt really badly.



Them crazy doctors.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!

Gp2x Store: Console 

I think I might give in to temptation soon


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Makelele

Just drank some Coke and ate some donuts 

the best thing with the army is the donuts.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm



 Homebrew solution. Emulated games on your TV. Portability. Video and Audio Playback. Korean. Spiffy. Tuba. Park. Lightbulb. 


Much better than the game PC idea I had...



Makelele said:


> Just drank some Coke and ate some donuts
> 
> the best thing with the army is the donuts.



"YOU'RE A DISGUSTING FATBODY PRIVATE PYLE!"


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> "YOU'RE A DISGUSTING FATBODY PRIVATE PYLE!"



Shit, yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?



 

Stickers. Balloons. Party Hats. Cartoons. Bobble Heads. Party Hats. Noise Makers. Schultutten. Zweibeln. Cartoons. Party Hats. Bobble Heads. Balloons. Emoticons. Smileys. Game Park Thingy. Hello.



g3rmanium said:


> Shit, yeah.



 

Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> mmhmm



 

You're a bit of a computer/game nerd it seems. You should be drooling too. 

Drool bitch drool.


----------



## D-EJ915

COKE!!!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> COKE!!!



mmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

devildriver cd is out


----------



## Zepp88

Neat
O


----------



## D-EJ915

emery is a fucking good band


----------



## Zepp88

emery boards


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## Zepp88

Qz.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that kse vid rules


----------



## Zepp88

buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> moomoo



fat guy dress


----------



## Alpo

I want a fat guy hat.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I want a fat guy hat.



Yeah!


----------



## Zepp88

I want to alter the human DNA to eliminate fatness and make all girls hot....
All fat automatically transforms into muscle.
Plus, I can fly.
And teleport ANYWHERE


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww fat people


----------



## Zepp88

satan


----------



## g3rmanium

Fart.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> satan


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I want to alter the human DNA to eliminate fatness and make all girls hot....
> All fat automatically transforms into muscle.
> Plus, I can fly.
> And teleport ANYWHERE



Yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

Is there a mad scientist in the house?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

Catuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugen


----------



## D-EJ915

I love cats


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I love cats


----------



## Groff

Don't hate me because i'm an idiot.
Hate me because I killed your cat and stuffed it in a mailbox.

*runs*


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> Don't hate me because i'm an idiot.
> Hate me because I killed your cat and stuffed it in a mailbox.
> 
> *runs*





 <I'll see you soon

 <Ready for the probing?


----------



## Kakaka

I don't like cats too:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JckAU6VTN44


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to mow the grass today


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

the axe shall fall


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

HOT FUZZ


----------



## D-EJ915

book reading time


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> book reading time



pffff, books are for the literate


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> HOT FUZZ



NASTY FUZZ!


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


Schlamper
Teufel
Fuzz
Unbefugten


----------



## Desecrated

I want money


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want money



Whore yourself out to 1000 fat chicks at 50 bucks a pop


----------



## Kotex

Golden AXE!


----------



## D-EJ915

just cut the grass


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I want money



I can give you some money.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> Golden AXE!



Killer game.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rar!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fno.


----------



## Lucky Seven

flow


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, pc magazine points out a 'new' feature in leopard that CDE has had since what...like 15 years ago?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, pc magazine points out a 'new' feature in leopard that CDE has had since what...like 15 years ago?



What feature?

Vista ripped the hell off of KDE it appears...


----------



## g3rmanium

TRVE KVLT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Vista ripped the hell off of KDE it appears...



OMG NOES?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Î.


----------



## D-EJ915

not KDE, CDE, the original  if you've ever seen a Unix system, that's what they have.

btw the things I'm talking about there is one open on this thing, you click the little arrow on top of hte dock and it pops up. People make me laugh when they say apple came up with the dock 

http://webware.cc.umanitoba.ca/twiki/pub/Main/CDEScreenshot/cde_snapshot.jpg


----------



## g3rmanium

H h.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Whoo!!! goddamn you!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

WHAAA?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHAAAABUFFET!!!!!!






lulz


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

rævguitar!!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

ROFLMAO


----------



## D-EJ915

GWAAAH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Cyanide_Anima said:


> ROFLMAO


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

watch this little slide show, its awesome! roflmao!!!1


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Cyanide_Anima

hahahha!

hehhehehee


----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## Cyanide_Anima




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

this one is priceless...


----------



## D-EJ915

geh!


----------



## Desecrated

lol

Good night


----------



## Lucky Seven

Choose your weapon!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

the blue one is hot


----------



## D-EJ915

too bad the pics of it I have are on my hard drive upstairs


----------



## Lucky Seven

I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## mgood

000000
000001
000010
000011
000100
000101
000110
000111
001000
001001
001010
001011
001100
001101
001110
001111
010000
010001
010010
010011
010100
010101
010110
010111
011000
011001
011010
011011
011100
011101
011110
011111
100000
100001
100010
100011
100100
100101
100110
100111
101000
101001
101010
101011
101100
101101
101110
101111
110000
110001
110010
110011
110100
110101
110110
110111
111000
111001
111010
111011
111100
111101
111110
111111


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Lucky Seven

SHUT YOU MOUTH


----------



## D-EJ915

lols


----------



## Lucky Seven

lulz a corruption of lol


----------



## Naren

lulz is a corruption of lolz which is a corruption of lol which is a corruption of "laughing out loud" which is a ridiculous internet expression that is almost never true, considering the person typing it is not laughing out loud.


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHERE ARE YOU DEJ? YOU SAID BRB!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I laugh out loud


----------



## Lucky Seven

you are t3h deded


----------



## Naren

u are not spek n inglish


----------



## Ryan

he are spekin japanzineshe \o/


----------



## Lucky Seven

i is pritee tyred im gona gow 2 baed


----------



## Naren

Ryan said:


> he are spekin japanzineshe \o/



n0, atuly 1 no spek ne lnguag. 1 m retrded lik luk 7 iz. he no spek inglihs ether


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> n0, atuly 1 no spek ne lnguag. 1 m retrded lik luk 7 iz. he no spek inglihs ether



luk7 no wrytart

*edit : 

_*OMG 23333 GET*_

WHAT DO I WIN?!?!?!?!


----------



## Naren

U R 2!!!1!111


----------



## Lucky Seven

Check out my awesome 23333get above


----------



## Naren

Woah. I'm suddenly not retarded anymore and I can speak in regular unadulterated English. Glory to the gods!



Luck Seven said:


> Check out my awesome 23333get above



In this thread, no one wins anything. I hope you realize that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Chris said:


> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> *Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so. *
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.
> 
> Go.


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Alpo

poopoo


----------



## Ryan

yARg!
nitez.

maybe


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## Ryan

yeh nitez.

<3 alpoz


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Ryan

nitey Jefferz. 
- -
o


----------



## D-EJ915

toodles <3


----------



## Alpo

Toodle pip, sir!


----------



## Naren

Obviously Germanium has never read the rule on the first page that "fghjkl" is not a post.


----------



## Alpo

Maybe Chris should add that "E!" is not a post.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe Chris should add that "E!" is not a post.



Yeah. Seeing as Germanium didn't understand the principle behind what Chris wrote.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Choose your weapon!!!



Only... *six* strings?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Obviously Germanium has never read the rule on the first page that "fghjkl" is not a post.



Show me where I posted "fghjkl."


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Maybe Chris should add that "E!" is not a post.



STFU Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



STFU Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah. Seeing as Germanium didn't understand the principle behind what Chris wrote.



STFU Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Alpo

STFU E! Entertainment fanboi


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> STFU E! Entertainment fanboi



Say what?


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Say what?



You knew what he meant.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.b


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You knew what he meant.



I do?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I do?



E! Online


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> E! Online



Ah. Meh.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ah. Meh.



Realized that everytime you say "E!" you are referring to that cable television channel?


----------



## g3rmanium

mnom mnom mnom


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Realized that everytime you say "E!" you are referring to that cable television channel?



Would that be bad?


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah yeah yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeahz?


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Ja, stimmt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah E! is bad, start with Q! and people might think your on to something.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning by the way.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Dicke Eier










Check my thread guys!!! Answer the Poll! Bitches!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dicke Eier



, Mike.



Zepp88 said:


> Check my thread guys!!! Answer the Poll! Bitches!



Post link or die!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> , Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> Post link or die!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/33928-tube-rectifier-v-solid-state-rectifier.html

Nicht sterben.


----------



## Alpo

I just started playing through Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition again. What a great game, 4½ hours just flew by.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> I just started playing through Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition again. What a great game, 4½ hours just flew by.



KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHAT HAPPENED GUYS?!?!?!?!



g3rmanium said:


> Only... *six* strings?



Yeah, but 27 frets, so in a way, it's extended range lol.


----------



## Lee

Wow. I get really bored when SS.org is down


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> Wow. I get really bored when SS.org is down



me too


----------



## Alpo

moo too


----------



## Desecrated

I need a 8string 29 fret.


----------



## Alpo

I need a 34 string 4600 fret


----------



## Desecrated

alpo

me to, but only on Saturdays.


----------



## Alpo

on saturdays I want a 69 string 12000 fret


----------



## Desecrated

thats why Finland lost the war.


----------



## Zepp88

blubber


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want a 24 string 1 fret!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

feet


----------



## Lucky Seven

vestigial organs


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Fuck yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Yeah, but 27 frets, so in a way, it's extended range lol.



No way.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I need a 34 string 4600 fret



With a dildo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> thats why Finland lost the war.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

If I add a vikingish "yach" to the end of everything, it makes me sound metal.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> If I add a vikingish "yach" to the end of everything, it makes me sound metal.



TRVE KVLTYACH?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnord.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Miracle!!!!


----------



## Naren

Hey, Luck Seven. Shouldn't it be "lucky seven"? And what is so luck y about your 7620? Was it owned by a leprachawn?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Hey, Luck Seven. Shouldn't it be "lucky seven"? And what is so luck y about your 7620? Was it owned by a leprachawn?



"luck seven" is what happens when you register at 3 in the morning...

and for all you know my 7620 WAS owned by a leprechaun...


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> "luck seven" is what happens when you register at 3 in the morning...
> 
> and for all you know my 7620 WAS owned by a leprechaun...



Thaz what I'mza askin'.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Thaz what I'mza askin'.


----------



## Naren

Thou shalt die.


----------



## Ryan

bored.


----------



## Naren

I betchu are.


----------



## Lucky Seven

LIES!!!


----------



## Naren

Lies....?


----------



## Alpo

Pies...?


----------



## Naren

Fries...?


----------



## Alpo

Rice...?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dice


----------



## Naren

Lice


----------



## Alpo

Mice

I'm gonna play me some RE4. See you guys later!


----------



## Naren

Bought a PS3, by the way. I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma with it as well. Was playing it last night. Pretty awesome game. Similar to "God of War" but without the frustration element. The main character in God of War is like a big super strong but not too fast guy. The main character in NGS is more like a sleek stealthy fast guy who just wastes everyone in his path.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

Org.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Bought a PS3, by the way. I bought Ninja Gaiden Sigma with it as well. Was playing it last night. Pretty awesome game. Similar to "God of War" but without the frustration element. The main character in God of War is like a big super strong but not too fast guy. The main character in NGS is more like a sleek stealthy fast guy who just wastes everyone in his path.



Cool. I'm probably getting a PS3 next year. There should be more great games then. I couldn't be happier with my Wii right now, lots of great games coming out soon and I can finally play all the Gamecube games I never played. Just got Metroid Prime 2 in the mail. 

By the way, what kind of a TV are you using? I hope it's HD.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> By the way, what kind of a TV are you using? I hope it's HD.



Now, it isn't. It's a regular 17-18" screen TV.

The only problem is that some of the Japanese in one of the PS3 games is hard to read becase the screen is scmall. If I had a High Definition screen, it would be easy to read because of the super high quality screen, but I have to deal with it because the PS2 just had bigget text 'n' junk. The screen in general would be higher definition 'n' shit 'n' junk 'n' nonsense and all that scren that the nunk of the peanuts of evil and all the stuff of the stuff ant thinks.

But yeah, the other game doesnt't of the aosnfoasnfinfinasdinfianfpinsain/

Yeah, feeling kind of weird right now. Probably should bet hope soon. Later.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah, feeling kind of weird right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Q?

 

 Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Now, it isn't. It's a regular 17-18" screen TV.
> 
> The only problem is that some of the Japanese in one of the PS3 games is hard to read becase the screen is scmall. If I had a High Definition screen, it would be easy to read because of the super high quality screen, but I have to deal with it because the PS2 just had bigget text 'n' junk. The screen in general would be higher definition 'n' shit 'n' junk 'n' nonsense and all that scren that the nunk of the peanuts of evil and all the stuff of the stuff ant thinks.
> 
> But yeah, the other game doesnt't of the aosnfoasnfinfinasdinfianfpinsain/
> 
> Yeah, feeling kind of weird right now. Probably should bet hope soon. Later.



You sound insane. Are you?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Q?
> 
> 
> 
> Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> You sound insane. Are you?


----------



## Alpo

It's all cR3N4mium's fault!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> It's all cR3N4mium's fault!


----------



## Zepp88

Tubaphone


----------



## Alpo

Phonephone


----------



## yevetz

I am back


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> I am back


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>



E!


----------



## Zepp88

Welcome back Vova!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E!



Yeah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

AIDS


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> AIDS



You want it? You got it!


----------



## Zepp88

I only want one AID I don't want the whole family.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I only want one AID I don't want the whole family.



Ah, in Ordnung.

Wir sollten mal wieder auf Deutsch posten.


----------



## Zepp88

AHSO


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> AHSO



jo.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> You want it? You got it!



I already had like five AIDS.


----------



## Zepp88

Wir sollen allen AIDS geschenken(sp?)!


----------



## Lucky Seven

dunno, lol


----------



## Alpo

My dad bought an HDTV today. I hooked up my PC to it and watched a few HD video clips, and it was awesome. I need to get meself a proper TV.


----------



## yevetz

HIYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Vova!!!!


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Vova!!!!



Vulva


----------



## yevetz

MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How was the vacation man?


----------



## Alpo

Hello Vladymir! Ukraine not weak!


----------



## Zepp88

doot doot doot


----------



## Lucky Seven

PULL ME UNDER 
PULL ME UNDER
PULL ME UNDER I'M NOT AFRAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> How was the vacation man?



Nice....but I wish it was longer


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Nice....but I wish it was longer



 That's how I always feel about the weekends


----------



## Lucky Seven

Vacation should be three weeks long, one week to get used to vacation and forget all your worries, the next week to enjoy vacation, and the third week to realize that your 2/3 done with vacation.


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> That's how I always feel about the weekends


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You sound insane. Are you?



At the time I was, yeah.  Was having a pretty low blood sugar. Pretty low.  Got even worse on my way home and I accidentally ended up ordering a katsu chicken sandwich and a spicy mos cheese burger at the Mos Burger. Don't even remember how much it cost, but that fixed my blood sugar all right.  Dang, things get really fucked up when my blood sugar is low.

It's 3:30am here now, so I'm going to bed immediately. Night.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> At the time I was, yeah.  Was having a pretty low blood sugar. Pretty low.  Got even worse on my way home and I accidentally ended up ordering a katsu chicken sandwich and a spicy mos cheese burger at the Mos Burger. Don't even remember how much it cost, but that fixed my blood sugar all right.  Dang, things get really fucked up when my blood sugar is low.
> 
> It's 3:30am here now, so I'm going to bed immediately. Night.



Outrageous!

Good night!


----------



## Zepp88

Diabetics are hillarious...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Diabetus

100 posts


----------



## yevetz

pizdetz


----------



## Zepp88

pizda


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wir sollen allen AIDS geschenken(sp?)!



...sollten... ..schenken.


----------



## g3rmanium

pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Vulva



Vulgar


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ...sollten... ..schenken.



ahso...danke.


Q!

und.

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> ...sollten... ..schenken.



Present perfect to simple past?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!
> 
> und.
> 
> KICK HIS FACE!!!



Scheiße, ja.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Scheiße, ja.



 

Verdammt Scheiße


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Present perfect to simple past?



Roflcopter?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Verdammt Scheiße



Ja, *SCHEISSE*!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hot: Watch .gra0. pwn n00bs in Soldat


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh gleich ins b377.


----------



## g3rmanium

n8


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## Alpo

Ukraine is game to you!?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Just got back from Dream Theater concert. It was awesome.

My favorite band has now been confirmed.


----------



## Alpo

good for you


----------



## yevetz

Good morning



Alpo said:


> Ukraine is game to you!?



What do you mean???


----------



## Naren

You know what he means, Yevetz.


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> You know what he means, Yevetz.



NO I really don't understand


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> You know what he means, Yevetz.



Maybe he's never watched Seinfeld?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## Alpo

Meee?!!?!?!?!+1+?!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E.*


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Meee?!!?!?!?!+1+?!



Yeah, you with the face.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

moo wiht teh ace


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> moo wiht teh ace



n00 wiht t3h bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ce.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ze.


----------



## g3rmanium

Le.


----------



## g3rmanium

T3.


----------



## g3rmanium

T3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

V3h.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y3.


----------



## Alpo

coo


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> coo



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Alpo

coo moo and poo


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dream Theater


----------



## Makelele

Nice! I've got a fever of 39,3 degrees celsius right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah.


----------



## g3rmanium

N0.


----------



## g3rmanium

F3


----------



## g3rmanium

G6


----------



## g3rmanium

Y3


----------



## g3rmanium

H6


----------



## g3rmanium

X3


----------



## g3rmanium

K0.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xej.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xef.


----------



## g3rmanium

El


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge1


----------



## g3rmanium

Y3.


----------



## g3rmanium

T6.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

23600!


----------



## Lucky Seven

23601! FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

2360...2...?


----------



## Alpo

Morning!


----------



## Lucky Seven

NINGMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I could use some pizza right about now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

this is going to take so fucking long.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Pizza sounds fucking great about now. Too bad i dont have any and its 2 am.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

BinaryTox1n said:


> Pizza sounds fucking great about now. Too bad i dont have any and its 2 am.



if it makes you feel any better, there's plenty of pizza sitting in my fridge right now that's not being eaten.

in fact, i might just throw it all out!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

ShawnFjellstad said:


> if it makes you feel any better, there's plenty of pizza sitting in my fridge right now that's not being eaten.
> 
> in fact, i might just throw it all out!



 

I would sneak into your house and extend your strap until your guitar scrapes across the ground when you wear it, and then superglue it, so you cant re-adjust it. Have fun playing your sweeps then.


----------



## OzzyC

BinaryTox1n said:


> I would sneak into your house and extend your strap until your guitar scrapes across the ground when you wear it, and then superglue it, so you cant re-adjust it. Have fun playing your sweeps then.



But it's just a Carvin, anyway. No _real_ guitarists play those.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

OzzyC said:


> But it's just a Carvin, anyway. No _real_ guitarists play those.



Oh yeah.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

BinaryTox1n said:


> I would sneak into your house and extend your strap until your guitar scrapes across the ground when you wear it, and then superglue it, so you cant re-adjust it. Have fun playing your sweeps then.



i gave you rep for that.
that was seriously funny shit. 

EDIT: BOTH OF YOU GUYS ARE DICKS!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Thou shalt not waste pizza! 


P.s. I don't know where the carvin thing came from, i just like to squint.


----------



## OzzyC

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i gave you rep for that.
> that was seriously funny shit.
> 
> EDIT: BOTH OF YOU GUYS ARE DICKS!



We're doing this for you. Someone had to tell you how ridiculous it is. We would say anything it was something a little better- like First Act.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

OzzyC said:


> We're doing this for you. Someone had to tell you how ridiculous it is. We would say anything it was something a little better- like First Act.



Hahahaha, watch it with the first act jokes, there. Don't want to end up like H&H.


----------



## OzzyC

BinaryTox1n said:


> Thou shalt not waste pizza!
> 
> 
> P.s. I don't know where the carvin thing came from, i just like to squint.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-40.html


----------



## BinaryTox1n

OzzyC said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-40.html



I am well aware of the Oz-abet.


----------



## OzzyC

And yet, you choose not to follow in the steps of many who have ed before you.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

the oz-abet fucking delivers. 

he oz, do you really dislike carvins, or do you just like giving people shit for them?


----------



## OzzyC

A tr00 follower. 









...Even if he does play a Carvin. 
(Never even seen one in person )


----------



## BinaryTox1n

OzzyC said:


> And yet, you choose not to follow in the steps of many who have ed before you.



I have been -ing for far longer than thou, my friend.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## OzzyC

But lacking in focus, you ing has been.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

and i don't think its wise to get into a ing war with oz.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

OzzyC said:


> But lacking in focus, you ing has been.



I see, the meaning of your words is now clear to me.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> But lacking in focus, you ing has been.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

ShawnFjellstad said:


> and i don't think its wise to get into a ing war with oz.



Alas a 7stringer shall not war with his fellow 7stringer.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

BinaryTox1n said:


> Alas a 7stringer shall not war with his fellow 7stringer.



unless that 7stringer wears his guitar down to his knees.


----------



## OzzyC

BinaryTox1n said:


> I see, the meaning of your words is now clear to me.





ShawnFjellstad said:


>



Come, and I will learn thee, young disciples.


----------



## El Caco

I've got nothing


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i would be ing honored.



Firedragon said:


> I've got nothing


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Not even mr. test shall out me.


----------



## OzzyC

Then let us adjourn to a thread of greater relevency.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i wish :ubersquint: were real.





OzzyC said:


> Then let us adjourn to a thread of greater relevency.



like the chest rocker thread!


----------



## OzzyC

BinaryTox1n said:


> Not even mr. test shall out me.



BLASPHEMOUS FOOL! You shall recieve no mercy in the time if Test. Your ing will go unnoticed by the Great Test, and in you death, you will be forgotten.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> BLASPHEMOUS FOOL! You shall recieve no mercy in the time if Test. Your ing will go unnoticed by the Great Test, and in you death, you will be forgotten.



that was :ubersquint: worthy.


----------



## OzzyC

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i wish :ubersquint: were real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the chest rocker thread!



:ubersquint: is real in the hearts of those who make it real to them.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> :ubersquint: is real in the hearts of those who make it real to them.



i believe.

:ubersquint:

its so beautiful.


----------



## OzzyC

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i believe.
> 
> :ubersquint:
> 
> its so beautiful.



Then come. Follow me and assist in the furthering of Test's kingdom of dom.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> Then come. Follow me and assist in the furthering of Test's kingdom of dom.


----------



## OzzyC

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-40.html

Let us leave this place, their lack of faith is disturbing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-40.html
> 
> Let us leave this place, their lack of faith is disturbing.



 

agreed.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## El Caco

OzzyC said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-40.html
> 
> Let us leave this place, their lack of faith is disturbing.



 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
........ 
...... 
..... 
......

 
 
 
 




... 

...
............ 
 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

 
 
 
 


 
 
 
 




 
 
... 
......... 
 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......



......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

... 
......... 
......... 
......... 
... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......

......... 
......... 
 
......... 
......... 

 
...... 
...... 
...... 
 

......... 
...... 
...... 
...... 
......... 

 
 
... 
.........


----------



## OzzyC

Firedragon said:


> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> .........
> ........
> ......
> .....
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> .........
> 
> 
> ...
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> ......
> ......
> ......
> .........
> 
> ...
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> .........
> .........
> 
> .........
> .........
> 
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> 
> .........
> ......
> ......
> ......
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> .........



I hope you realize that using material dedicated to Test in a non-ing context is an unforgivable sin punishable only by the receiving of a Dirty Blexican- an act no mere mortal such as yourself has yet to survive.


----------



## El Caco

Looks like I'm Fucked


----------



## Alpo

yo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I look away for a while and the ers come to this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Thats not bad!


----------



## g3rmanium

Because


----------



## g3rmanium

if


----------



## g3rmanium

there


----------



## g3rmanium

are


----------



## g3rmanium

more


----------



## g3rmanium

people


----------



## g3rmanium

posting


----------



## g3rmanium

in


----------



## g3rmanium

this


----------



## g3rmanium

thread,


----------



## g3rmanium

we'll


----------



## g3rmanium

reach


----------



## g3rmanium

the


----------



## g3rmanium

100000


----------



## g3rmanium

replies


----------



## g3rmanium

faster!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

F3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y3.


----------



## g3rmanium

T5.


----------



## g3rmanium

T3.


----------



## g3rmanium

A2.


----------



## g3rmanium

R3.


----------



## g3rmanium

X3.


----------



## g3rmanium

R21


----------



## g3rmanium

F5.


----------



## g3rmanium

H7.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y6.


----------



## g3rmanium

T7.


----------



## g3rmanium

G7.


----------



## g3rmanium

A2.


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## g3rmanium

H9.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

ko.


----------



## g3rmanium

2p.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y0.


----------



## g3rmanium

23700!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i found this so fucking wrong, yet so fucking funny.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cyanide_Anima said:


> i found this so fucking wrong, yet so fucking funny.



Haha.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

smithers is gay.

goddammit, vista sucks. i go turn on my Podxt, which is plugged into my laptop's USB port....and bam!!!! Blue Screen Of Death. i thought vista didn't have that? lmao. woulda took a screen shot, but it counted down from 10 (at like triple the speed of actual seconds, lol) and turned off. this is the message i got when i turned it back on though....


----------



## Alpo

goo


----------



## g3rmanium

Foo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Poo.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        :droolrool:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   :


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

E?


----------



## Alpo

OOOOOOO?


----------



## yevetz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, B FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Alpo

Ö!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Alpo

Å!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Ö!



Ä!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Å!



Ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

(I)


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ü.


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## yevetz

meow


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> meow



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

i-


----------



## Alpo

jees


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gh3y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gh3yn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Brewtal gheyn!


----------



## Alpo

ok


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> good night



N8 mann!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## El Caco

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got back


----------



## Naren

You just got back.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...goin to bed


----------



## Naren

You just got back and you're going to bed!?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah dude, I've been driving all day ttyl


----------



## D-EJ915

btw I was at target today and somebody said my beard was hot


----------



## Naren

You have a beard now?


----------



## Alpo

Is it a beard of bees?


----------



## El Caco

Beer o'clock


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## Naren

Googoogoogoogoogajoobayoobakoolamoolasooshaboogaloog!!


----------



## El Caco

OG


----------



## Alpo

Well, harro there, Eric. How's it hanging?


----------



## El Caco

dushkamusknvestasmettnSMIT


----------



## loktide

Firedragon said:


> dushkamusknvestasmettnSMIT


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Well, harro there, Eric. How's it hanging?



It... isn't...


----------



## El Caco




----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## loktide

moinsen


----------



## Naren

gloinschen.


----------



## yevetz

hiya!!!!


----------



## Naren

yo


----------



## yevetz

YA YA!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

OI oi oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Is it a beard of bees?



Or a beekini?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Naren

You're evil, germanium. And not in a good way, either.


----------



## yevetz

E KHUI


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

23800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You're evil, germanium. And not in a good way, either.



O hai Eric!


----------



## El Caco

Good evening


----------



## Naren

Good evening, firedragonapprenticedude.


----------



## El Caco

I'm actually still in the pre-apprentice stage, I haven't got my tools yet.


----------



## yevetz

moo


----------



## Alpo

coo


----------



## El Caco

Australian Idol


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> I'm actually still in the pre-apprentice stage, I haven't got my tools yet.



And who is your master?


----------



## yevetz




----------



## loktide

hallo johann


----------



## Naren

Hallo, Stuttgart.


----------



## El Caco

Naren said:


> And who is your master?



I have many masters


----------



## Alpo

Yozers.


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> I have many masters



So... your masters are... a squinting guy, a demonic guy in flames, a skeleton that looks like he's imitating the reaper, a metal orc, and a glowing creepy-looking smiley...? 

No wonder you are not even seriously in the apprentice stage yet.


----------



## Alpo

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## yevetz

Firedragon said:


>



How you doing that shit?


----------



## El Caco

^ GimpShop


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> hallo johann



Hallo loktide!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## El Caco

GIMPShop is a hack of the GIMP a free GNU Image Manipulation Program.

As the name implies GIMPShop is designed to feel like Adobe Photoshop.

GIMPshop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I download the smilie, change it with GIMPShop, upload it to Flickr and then link to the image in my post.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> Hallo, Stuttgart.



Hallo Eric


----------



## Zepp88

Wollt ihr das Bett in flammen sehen.


----------



## yevetz

Ok I will try


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Ok I will try


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


>





BTW I am sick now


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> BTW I am sick now



Well, heal then


----------



## loktide

I'm orange


----------



## yevetz

I am in process........


----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> I am in process........


----------



## yevetz

loktide said:


> I'm orange



It's good ....coz if you will be blue it will be bad


----------



## Zepp88

I will be Vader.


----------



## Ivan

where's g3rmanium?


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> where's g3rmanium?



IN DIE FRESSE



of course.


----------



## Alpo

coocoo


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> IN DIE FRESSE
> 
> 
> 
> of course.


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


>





Jo, Johann! Komm rein!


----------



## Alpo

momomomom


----------



## yevetz

MAZAFAKA!!!


----------



## Zepp88

PIZDETZ!


----------



## Alpo

kukkapenkissä kasvaa kukka!


----------



## Kakaka

I don´t get it...
Why doesn´t every single person who views this thread post something to contribute?

C´MON! NO VOYEURS ALLOWED HERE! YOU HAVE TO HELP US FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Ivan

E!


----------



## yevetz

PIZDA!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> PIZDA!


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


>



 

pussy licker!


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> pussy licker!


----------



## Alpo

kussy picker


----------



## Kakaka

FRAMUS DRAGON HEAD NEW IN BOX 3 CHANNEL ULTRA GAIN - (item 270150929983 end time Aug-11-07 17:16:12 PDT)


----------



## Ivan

Kakaka said:


> FRAMUS DRAGON HEAD NEW IN BOX 3 CHANNEL ULTRA GAIN - (item 270150929983 end time Aug-11-07 17:16:12 PDT)



E?


----------



## Alpo

moo?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol?


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## Kakaka

That´s a link...











hehehe

Great Kobe...


----------



## Alpo

I had a Kobe Bryant basketball game on N64 ages ago. It was awesome.


----------



## Ivan

I remember that I saw a N64 when it was still in development (in 1995 if I remember well) and was named Nintendo Ultra 64. It was my dream back then. It didn't come true... :,(


----------



## loktide

let's go further back in time... any love the good ol NES. Shooting ducks with the zapper?


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> let's go further back in time... any love the good ol NES. Shooting ducks with the zapper?



Ahh classic games....I ordered a GP2X for this purpose. To run emulators on and enjoy.....


----------



## yevetz

=


----------



## Ivan

I grew up on tis thing.


----------



## Zepp88

^^ So did I


----------



## yevetz

And I on it

Dandy (computer game - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Ivan

And then, when I was ten, I got this thing. 






I still hate having to give it away...


----------



## yevetz

There no Super Nintendo till now in Ukraine


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> There no Super Nintendo till now in Ukraine



Really? They just released it in Ukraine?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hallo Eric



Hallo Eric


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wollt ihr das Bett in flammen sehen.



Klar. Wo?


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> where's g3rmanium?



Right here, right here.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> IN DIE FRESSE
> 
> 
> 
> of course.



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jo, Johann! Komm rein!



Bin da, bin da!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> E?



E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Klar. Wo?



IN DIE FRESSE!







What's the real meaning of "Wollt ihr das Bett in flammen sehen"? Is it literal, or figurative??


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> What's the real meaning of "Wollt ihr das Bett in flammen sehen"? Is it literal, or figurative??



Probably figurative since you don't want to be in a bed when it's burning. Or do you?


----------



## yevetz

ARMY!!! - SHIT!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh!


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

Eo


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## yevetz

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

G3


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





yevetz said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some positive e-rep. Thanks.


----------



## Zepp88

If you have GAS.

Fart.


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> If you have GAS.
> 
> Fart.


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


>



Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrt evil


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

23900!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrt evil



Blood fart?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Bloody fart?


----------



## Zepp88

Q.

Vova, put your girlfriend back in your avatar, I dont wanna look at you  

J/K


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, Q.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## yevetz

E!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sloooop?


----------



## loktide

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

slugma


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

snuggliferous!


----------



## Ivan

Hey g3.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar files


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> rar files


----------



## D-EJ915

XD <3


----------



## D-EJ915

I stole your sig btw


----------



## Lucky Seven

DEJ, get on chat for more IRSness!


----------



## D-EJ915

will do!


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## D-EJ915

ALL YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS

NEVER MEANT SHIT!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> ALL YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS
> 
> NEVER MEANT SHIT!!!



Well, I don't want my hopes and dreams to mean shit, so yay for me!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

MATT DAMON DE WA NAI!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFGA!


----------



## El Caco

Lube


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## El Caco

renepogeL


----------



## D-EJ915

fuckin site went down


----------



## Lucky Seven

fukken jhbvwkehbfvnwefvnj


----------



## D-EJ915

must have bin that guy breakin shit agin


----------



## Naren

It bin dat guy.


----------



## El Caco

23934


----------



## Naren

Hey it's the apprentice dude with no tools.

If that's a pic of you in your avatar, you look just like the drummer for my old band (from like 5 years ago).


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## El Caco

Thats me

Apprentice=I want to learn how to play

No tools=I don't have a guitar yet.


----------



## Naren

But you can't be an apprentice if you don't have a master, since apprentice implies that someone is teaching you. You also can't be an apprentice if you have no access to the "tools." 

Did you buy a guitar yet?


----------



## El Caco

I will be learning from online sources and books, hence the many masters.

I'm about to, I want a black RG1077XL but no one will sell me one, Battleaxe has offered me his blue one, which we are negotiating at the moment.


----------



## loktide

rg1077xl


----------



## Alpo

Guten morgen!


----------



## El Caco

I started out wanting a black RG1527 but could only find blue ones and I hate the blue and since the 1077xl is only a few dollars more than a RG1527 from Japan I decided to go for the better option.

Other considerations were HRG7 and RG7EX which I know you have, I decided to go for a trem but if I wasn't I would choose between those two.

Good evening Alpo


----------



## Alpo

googoo gaga!


----------



## Naren

I have the galaxy black RG1527 (which is all black and sparkly. Looks like outer space) and I have the RG7EXFX2 (27" scale, EMG707s, hardtail).

The RG1077XL is a GREAT guitar, especially if you're interested in learning on a baritone.


----------



## Lucky Seven

):3


----------



## Naren

"Luck Seven" from the magical board game of "Sugar Land"!


----------



## El Caco

Yep

It will be a steep learning curve, me with my stubby fingers learning to play on a 7 string baritone, talk about jumping in the deep end.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> "Luck Seven" from the magical board game of "Sugar Land"!



MONEY Magazine: Best places to live 2006: Sugar Land, TX snapshot


----------



## El Caco

51


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> MONEY Magazine: Best places to live 2006: Sugar Land, TX snapshot



So, in other words, it's where a bunch of rich people live.

Sounds more like the sequel to "Candy Land."


----------



## El Caco

49


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> Yep
> 
> It will be a steep learning curve, me with my stubby fingers learning to play on a 7 string baritone, talk about jumping in the deep end.



That's irrelevant. Bass players generally start learning on 30"-34" basses.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> So, in other words, it's where a bunch of rich people live.
> 
> Sounds more like the sequel to "Candy Land."



And what's wrong with that?


----------



## El Caco

When you look at it that way....

Spaghetti Bolognese ftw


----------



## Alpo

coo coo


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> And what's wrong with that?



Everything.


----------



## El Caco

Beer o'clock


----------



## Naren

Hey, would you look at the time? It's already sex o'clock.


----------



## El Caco

not here

5.24


----------



## Alpo

So, whoes airae moffie?


----------



## El Caco

no idea


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## El Caco

47


----------



## Naren

Alpo, I swear you are gay...


----------



## loktide

33


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Alpo, I swear you are gay...



Naren, I sewer you are day...


----------



## Naren

Really...?


----------



## Alpo

Yes... YES!!!


----------



## El Caco

31


----------



## Naren

Interesting...


----------



## El Caco

29


----------



## Naren

So, you're 29 years old?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

What?

You oftentimes just come in here, saying my name over and over and over and over again without saying what you want.


----------



## Alpo

He wants you!


----------



## Naren

Uhm... 

uh... 

... help...


----------



## Alpo

Dude, I'm splittin'! Smell ya lata!


----------



## Naren

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

21


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> What?
> 
> You oftentimes just come in here, saying my name over and over and over and over again without saying what you want.



So?


----------



## g3rmanium

G3°!


----------



## yevetz

I AM IN!!!!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium how do you post continually without automerge kicking in?


----------



## Naren

He's a contributor.


----------



## El Caco

So am I, I'm just waiting for it to be updated.


----------



## Naren

Once it's updated, you too wlill also be able to double, triple, quadruple, and quintruple post.


----------



## El Caco

Sweet


----------



## Naren

Maybe... and maybe not.


----------



## El Caco

10


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> So?



I agree with DEJ that you are a shitty bot.


----------



## El Caco

eight


----------



## Naren

So now you're eight years old?


----------



## El Caco

six


----------



## Naren

And now you're six years old?!?!?! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!? YOU KEEP GETTING YOUNGER!!!!


----------



## El Caco

four


----------



## loktide

so, what are contributors for?


----------



## El Caco

two


----------



## loktide




----------



## El Caco

#24000 

If you donate money to the forum, you are a contributor.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=donate


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

garcia3441 said:


>


----------



## El Caco




----------



## yevetz

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

man... at this post-rate it'll take like 4 years to get to 100k


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> g3rmanium how do you post continually without automerge kicking in?



I'm a contributor!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> He's a contributor.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I agree with DEJ that you are a shitty bot.



I agree with myself that you are boring.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> so, what are contributors for?



To contribute shit 'n stuff!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> #24000


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> man... at this post-rate it'll take like 4 years to get to 100k



Du kannst ja weiterhin fleißig helfen!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Snah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blh.


----------



## g3rmanium

YOh.


----------



## yevetz

Blahuy


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Blahuy



Hallo Vladimir!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y0.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## El Caco

ho.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> I'm a contributor!



so you contribute, shit and stuff...

 



COOL!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> so you contribute, shit and stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL!



Yeah, I contribute shit 'n stuff.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, I contribute shit 'n stuff.


----------



## El Caco

I also contribute shit and stuff, just don't have the fancy bar yet.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Vladimir!



Hallo Johann!!!


----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> Hallo Johann!!!



Hallo Johann und Vladimir


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Hallo Johann!!!



Hallo Vladimir!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hallo Johann und Vladimir



Hallo Christian und Vladimir!


----------



## loktide

Hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I also contribute shit and stuff, just don't have the fancy bar yet.



 







Maybe it's because you don't  enough?


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Yozers.


----------



## loktide

H A L L


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah....


----------



## Alpo

HAI JAZZY JEFF!


----------



## Ivan

Hey, all!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to bake some fucking cookies


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## Lucky Seven

WINrar


----------



## Ivan

winzip


----------



## El Caco

wind


----------



## Alpo

It sure is windy up here!


----------



## El Caco

goodnight


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

rar!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

+


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I agree with myself that you are boring.



Says the guy who generally posts "E!" as well as other random nonsense postings that are technically against the rules of this thread (Chris was actually deleting such postings on the first few pages, but I guess he stopped reading this thread once it ballooned in size and has no idea of Germanium's actions).


----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Says the guy who generally posts "E!" as well as other random nonsense postings that are technically against the rules of this thread (Chris was actually deleting such postings on the first few pages, but I guess he stopped reading this thread once it ballooned in size and has no idea of Germanium's actions).


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Flob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ylob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Asob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## g3rmanium

DOM.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!


----------



## Naren

Just think. If Chris still regulated the posts in this thread, 99% of Germanium's posts would be deleted.


----------



## g3rmanium

ob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Just think. If Chris still regulated the posts in this thread, 99% of Germanium's posts would be deleted.



OMG NOES!  

fap fap fap fap


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

im hungry goddammit, what should i eat. suggestions? something....uhm....yummy, and uhhhhh, filling. and tasty.


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 24,083
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 5,423
D-EJ915 4,853
Alpo 3,238
Naren 2,363
Zepp88 616
Desecrated 608
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 415
JJ Rodriguez 396
yevetz 395
Seedawakener 392
HotRodded7321 346
Wiggywiggler 325
playstopause 324
Buzz762 303
nitelightboy 259
technomancer 231
Makelele 229
VEGETA 217
Nik 169
Luck Seven 163
loktide 148
OzzyC 121
rg7420user 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
Aaron 70
Karl Hungus 67
garcia3441 66
Michael 66
Ryan 60
ZeroSignal 56
Alex-D33 54
stitch216 49
Firedragon 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
eeone 42
BinaryTox1n 39
Blexican 37
B Lopez 36
urklvt 34
Spoongirl 33
Kotex 30
Cyanide_Anima 30
Jon 28
ne14muddin 27
Shikaru 27
Metal Ken 27
Mr. S 27
ohio_eric 26
Unknown Doodl3.2 22
Shawn 19
ibzrg1570 16
Leon 16
Bound 16
Scott 15
RgAscendant 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
ShawnFjellstad 14
Adam 14
TheMissing 14
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
zimbloth 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
jim777 12
7Strings 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 10
LordOVchaoS 10
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
AngelVivaldi 9
bostjan 9
Ror3h 8
Jason 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
Drew 8
huber 7
cadenhead 7
Donnie 6
Kakaka 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
metalfiend666 6
johnw 6
The Arisen 6
SevenDeadly 6
Bobby 5
Luan 5
Moro 5
Emiliano 5
Snake Doctor 5
Chris 5
drelo 5
high-eye 4
b3n 4
Espaul 4
sakeido 4
Ancestor 4
oompa 4
twooos 4
swedenuck 4
Lozek 4
Seven 4
Ken 3
skinhead 3
Universalis 3
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
Toshiro 3
Regor 3
jaredowty 3
skattabrain 3
DelfinoPie 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Hawksmoor 3
Satan 3
iumentum 3
Samer 3
nikt 2
IbanezFan 2
amonb 2
telecaster90 2
Creepy 2
djpharoah 2
Dive-Baum 2
HighGain510 2
Coiso 2
dpm 2
eelblack2 2
nicknuisance 2
Firebeard 2
Mark. A 2
Matt Crooks 2
David 2
Volsung 2
Jarrett 2
Darth Vader 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
Satyr 2
DangerousTacos 2
Gabe777 1
The Dubya 1
NecroSamist 1
WayneCustom7 1
Skeksis 1
jacksonplayer 1
JesseTheMachine 1
JoelLXVI 1
777 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
neon_black88 1
DBDbadreligion 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
jaymz_wylde 1
Labrie 1
Bammbamm 1
thadood 1
220BX 1
th249z 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
Invader 1
Applejelly91 1
dtrax 1
KillMAH 1
canuck brian 1
mgood 1
shadowgenesis 1
Tzoni 1
Bartok 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
Thep 1
7StringofAblicK 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
god_puppet 1
Spinedriver 1
7 Dying Trees 1
malufet 1
jaxadam 1
Carrion 1
rummy 1
Soma 1
Lee 1
Shaman 1
jarrydn 1
Mr. Test 1
Azyiu 1
Mastodon 1
crazy_cree 1
ManBeast 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 0.87882 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## g3rmanium

Cyanide_Anima said:


> im hungry goddammit, what should i eat. suggestions? something....uhm....yummy, and uhhhhh, filling. and tasty.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

).


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

X/.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

X."


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

(.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

24100!


----------



## Alpo

woowooowoo


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr seems ge boy beat me lol


----------



## Ivan

wie gehts, Johann?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

>___>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

time to post


----------



## D-EJ915

.1


----------



## D-EJ915

the magic starts here!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee goes me...


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to call the bookstore


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I should call them up


----------



## D-EJ915

I have to find out the ISBNs


----------



## D-EJ915

of the books I need to get


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man, awesome books...


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohooo!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## D-EJ915

4 more


----------



## D-EJ915

almost there zomg


----------



## D-EJ915

liek whoa


----------



## D-EJ915

here we go man!


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

"SWEET JESUS" should be a type of candy.


----------



## D-EJ915

beelzbub


----------



## D-EJ915

MMM CANDY!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars in your folders


----------



## D-EJ915

rars go liek woah


----------



## D-EJ915

I used to type whoa as woah


----------



## D-EJ915

WOAH IN THE WHOA!


----------



## D-EJ915

gots to get the magic on!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay for the magic


----------



## D-EJ915

it gets it on


----------



## D-EJ915

PRISONER OF WAR


----------



## D-EJ915

hurry the hell up


----------



## D-EJ915

slow ass auto poster thing


----------



## D-EJ915

quick reply whatever it is


----------



## D-EJ915

sometimes liek alwayz it gose slowz


----------



## D-EJ915

slow in the mo...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

single hand typing ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

this way is easier to mouse it


----------



## Lucky Seven

dude, what the fuck?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas in pajamas


----------



## D-EJ915

WHAT THE FCUK?


----------



## D-EJ915

wha?


----------



## D-EJ915

this is good old post whoring dude


----------



## D-EJ915

I have to take back my crown from E boy


----------



## Lucky Seven

Chat tiem!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz noez


----------



## D-EJ915

liek chatzin here


----------



## D-EJ915

mrawr


----------



## D-EJ915

>W< x


----------



## D-EJ915

ueameni


----------



## D-EJ915

WE HOLD THESE TRUTHS!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah mans...


----------



## D-EJ915

le mans


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

wtf dude


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man !


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf dude


----------



## Lucky Seven

are you trying to beat the g3rman?


----------



## D-EJ915

this is how the magic happens


----------



## D-EJ915

lol germanium lol


----------



## D-EJ915

my post count is already like 10x higher than his


----------



## Lucky Seven

eat shit and die, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

I just haven't posted in here much lately


----------



## D-EJ915

it's been kinda slow


----------



## D-EJ915

you can have fun with that


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll eat food...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahzzzz


----------



## D-EJ915

WHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

lolification


----------



## D-EJ915

lick the loli pop


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemon!


----------



## D-EJ915

if we do it, we will be set free...


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemon!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta fuck 'em all!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemon!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SERVE ME NOW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THE TRUE BEAST


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> THE TRUE BEAST


my fav all shall perish song


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it is


----------



## Lucky Seven

I LiEk DiS pLaCe LoL, U gAiZ r rLy rAnDoM jUsT LieK mE!!!!!!!11 Ay r ReAlY /b/ SoMeTimZ. 

~pEnQuiN oF DuMe


----------



## D-EJ915

SMEAGOL!


----------



## D-EJ915

liek omg


----------



## D-EJ915

you like meat


----------



## D-EJ915

beat that meat!


----------



## D-EJ915

that flesh stick


----------



## D-EJ915

bite into the tender flesh


----------



## D-EJ915

93


----------



## D-EJ915

94


----------



## D-EJ915

95


----------



## D-EJ915

96


----------



## D-EJ915

97


----------



## D-EJ915

98


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> beat that meat!



[Kakaka] 12:14 am: Sell sperm.
[Luck Seven] 12:14 am: there ya go
[Kakaka] 12:14 am: Worked for Beavis and Butt-Head.
[Luck Seven] 12:14 am: lowers your chance of prostate cancer too
[Kevan] 12:15 am: At $5 a cup, I'd have a dick of leather and a Conklin.
[Luck Seven] 12:15 am: lol


----------



## Alpo

That's some quality post-whorage, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

201


----------



## D-EJ915

j00 knowz it


----------



## D-EJ915

luck doubleposted the sperm


----------



## D-EJ915

fun tiem now?


----------



## Alpo

omg


----------



## D-EJ915

liek whoaz


----------



## Lucky Seven

If I were a contributor, I would do the same...


----------



## Alpo

waht?


----------



## D-EJ915

bah I'll do some more later


----------



## Alpo

coo'


----------



## Lucky Seven

spam Lucky&#9734;Star


----------



## D-EJ915

*snuggle*


----------



## Lucky Seven

YOU AREN'T A TRUE POST WHORE!!!!!!!

A TRUE POSTWHORE WOULDN'T ALLOW DOUBLE POSTING TO HAPPEN


----------



## MF_Kitten

my cat loves cuddles


----------



## Lucky Seven

My cat is awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

3_3

Hey DEJ...


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Lucky Seven

Guess what "this" is!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


> Guess what "this" is!!!!!



THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

this is uranus!


----------



## Lucky Seven

YOU'RE ALL WRONG


----------



## D-EJ915

you can pet my oranges


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wos geht ob?


----------



## yevetz

but you can eat may bals 

Yes I know this disgustingly


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> but you can eat may bals
> 
> Yes I know this disgustingly



Hä? 


Ah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## Lucky Seven

moe blob


----------



## D-EJ915

muff man


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## Lucky Seven

Vampires require boxes on heads during the day.


----------



## D-EJ915

smexy


----------



## Lucky Seven

Let's all move to Antarctica and create a 7 string haven!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

cya...or somtehing


----------



## Lucky Seven

bye

playing my seven and hitting the refresh button, today is awesome


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> playing my seven and hitting the refresh button, today is awesome



Satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo


----------



## g3rmanium

Ye


----------



## g3rmanium

Op.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> Satan?



yes, it's me, honey!!


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> yes, it's me, honey!!



Cool!


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## Kakaka

Am I interrupting anything in here, sweeties?


----------



## g3rmanium

FUCK!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xah.


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> rar



zip

jar

tar

arj


----------



## Karl Hungus

Geranium's spam annoys me.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Spam spam spam

in your ham


----------



## Karl Hungus

Suckerpunch to the ovaries baby!


----------



## Lucky Seven

loktide said:


> zip
> 
> jar
> 
> tar
> 
> arj



img



Karl Hungus said:


> Suckerpunch to the ovaries baby!



What about a good 'ol cunt punt?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

DEJ, where the fuck are my subs at?!?!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ahe.


----------



## D-EJ915

I DUNNO MAN!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Luck Seven said:


> What about a good 'ol cunt punt?



Oh if you MUST

*Karl punts Luck Seven in the cunt!


----------



## D-EJ915

snuggles mcgee


----------



## Kakaka

Drew likes pink polos and you like him, so I thought you might like this:

Growing Orchids
Paul A. Thomas, Extension Horticulturist-Floriculture 

Orchids belong to the most diverse family of plants known to man. There are over 880 genera, 28,000 species and well over 300,000 registered cultivars currently documented. These numbers only begin to tell the true story behind the evolutionary success of modern day orchids. Orchids are the most rapidly (genetically) changing group of plants on earth and more new species have been discovered over the last few thousand years than any other plant group known. 

Orchids are also one of the most adaptable plant groups on earth. Some Australian orchids grow entirely underground, and many tropical jungle orchids grow in the upper branches of trees. Tundra, rainforest, mountain, grassy plain, desert and swamp environments contain numerous orchid species. 

Orchids produce seed pods with literally hundreds of thousands of seed that are released and scattered by the wind. Orchid seeds must establish a symbiotic relationship with a special fungus to survive its first year of life. The fungi gathers water and minerals for itself and the seedling, and the seedling shares its sugars from photosynthesis with the fungus. Only one or two orchid seeds will ever germinate and survive on that perfect crevice or depression that is both moist and has the fungus present. Even then, its chances to survive in the wild long enough to bloom are slim. 

To avoid this problem, greenhouse growers sow orchid seeds on moist, sugar-rich, sterile agar, or they cut out growing clumps of orchid cells and place them on the agar. These techniques allow many hundreds of orchid plants to survive to maturity. New and improved hybrids can be mass produced rapidly. This is important as orchids are very slow growing. Many orchids take five to seven years to mature to flowering. You can see why breeding three or four orchid generations could span a person's lifetime just to get one new hybrid propagated sufficiently for sale. 

Classification
All orchids belong to the Orchid Family, Orchidaceae (or-Kid-ACE-ee-ee). Orchids are divided into two basic growth types: monopodial and sympodial. Monopodial orchids have a central stem which grows continuously from the tip. Flowers are produced from the stem between the leaves, usually alternately from side to side. Phalaenopsis orchids are a good example. Sympodial orchids, such as cattleyas, laelias and paphiopedilums, possess a rhizome which sends out a shoot. This develops into a stem and leaves and eventually produces flowers. In time, from the base of this growth, a new shoot develops and so on in a continuous cycle. The buds are often, though not always, protected by a sheath. 

The mid section of stems of sympodial orchids are often expanded into water-storage organs called pseudobulbs. These vary greatly in size and shape, ranging from tall and pencil-thin to bulbous and onion-like. The leaves vary too, some being soft and folded like a fan, others thick and leathery. The roots of epiphytic orchids have an outer layer or corky cells called velamen, which protects the thin, living cortex within. These adaptations allow orchids to absorb water and nutrients rapidly from raindrops, but protect roots, stems and leaves from water loss during dry periods. Most orchids are adapted to conserve water and should be cared for as such. 

Orchid Cultural Requirements
Growing Medium
There are many different types of orchid potting medium used in orchid culture. The overall consideration is to provide structural support for the orchid roots, but also to provide lots of air spaces between medium particles. Many orchid plants are grown in osmunda fiber. This fiber comes from the roots of the Osmunda fern that is native to Australia and the Pacific. The tough, wiry fibers break down very slowly and is an ideal potting medium. Fresh pine bark is also a popular medium but is usually mixed with other amendments before use. Both materials are sometimes mixed with peat and perlite or vermiculite. Some orchids are even grown in pebbles mixed with bark. Most orchid roots are adapted to being exposed to air and harsh conditions, but cannot tolerate being wet for more than a day or two. 

Orchids grow slowly compared to houseplants. However, most orchids need to be repotted about once every two years. To pot an orchid, the pot is filled about two-thirds with orchid potting medium, then the plant is set in the pot with its roots spread out. The growing tip either centered (monopodials) or placed two fingers from the pot rim (sympodial). Then additional media is packed tightly around the plant to hold it in place. You should be able to turn the pot upside down without the orchid or medium falling out. Practice will insure successful repotting. When the plant outgrows the pot by extending the new shoots over the edge, usually about every two years, it is time to repot. 

Light
The ideal place in the home for growing orchids is a bright window, free from drafts, where your plants receive indirect sunlight both morning and afternoon. (A south window is best.) In winter, give orchids all the light possible. Light intensity should be between 1500 and 2000 foot candles the equivalent to a bright south-facing window. With extra large windows or especially intense sunlight, the light may be adjusted downward by moving plants 18 to 36 inches from the window. Plants in the home require a greater light intensity because they receive light from only one direction, while in a greenhouse they receive light from many sides. 

Many orchids can be grown in a greenhouse or outdoors. All will require partial shade. Therefore, it is best to shade the section of the greenhouse you intend using or else grow them in an area that you have already shaded for foliage plants or African violets. Dendrobium Oncidium and Vanda will grow best in 20-30% of normal outdoor light, whereas Phalaenopsis-type orchids require only 10- 15 % of normal light. 

Artificial Light
If you have neither a greenhouse nor the proper windowsill conditions, fluorescent lighting provides good results. You can grow and flower many types of orchids in the darkest basement or shadiest apartment with the addition of just one shop light. Most orchid hobbyists find having at least four 36" or 48" fluorescent tubes provides excellent light levels. Each group of orchids (primarily those with low to medium light requirements) will need a minimum of two forty-watt fluorescent light tubes hung six inches above the plants. 

Keep lights on for a minimum of 12 hours per day in order to provide the minimal amount of light necessary for proper growth and flowering. If you are able to place your fluorescent light setup near a sunny window, your orchid flowering chances will increase. The best type of fluorescent tubes seem to be those designed specifically for plants. 

Humidity
Potted orchid plants may be set on decorative pebbles in a water-filled tray, saucer, or other container. Evaporation of water from pebbles provides humidity. Pebbles also make the growing area more attractive, while assuring good drainage. Mist your plants with distilled water because tap water can lead to salt deposits on the leaves. A plant which is kept soaking wet invites attack by bacteria and fungal diseases. If you are able to enclose an area like a greenhouse, you will find it easier to maintain a proper humidity. 

Temperature
Orchids are not as delicate and temperature sensitive plants as most people think. Most will adapt readily to conditions offered by any home or greenhouse. For growing purposes, we group orchids into three temperature classes: 

The medium temperature class is represented by many Cattleyas, Epidendrums, Oncidiums, and Laelias, and most other commercially available orchids. The ideal minimum temperature is 60 degrees F nights and high 70s during the days. An occasional deviation will have no harmful effect. This group will do very well with the air, temperature, and light facilities found in the average home. 

The cool class includes Cymbidiums, Cypripediums, Odontoglossums and Miltonias, and should be grown 5 degrees to 10 degrees F cooler than the medium class. These plants also require high light, so imagine cool, sunny October mornings as an example of the light and temperature that this class needs. 

Warm class orchids are represented by Phalaenopsis, Paphiopedilums, Vandas, Rhynchostylus and Dendrohiums. These plants should be grown 5 degrees F warmer than those in the Medium Class. They do well in high humidity and can be grown outdoors in Georgia from late spring to early fall if shaded and protected from rain. Never expose orchids of this class to less than 45 degrees F. 

During cold, freezing night temperatures, all orchid plants should be moved away from the window to provide a protective airspace against freezing. Air temperature can be 15 to 20 degrees F cooler near the windows than the room temperature. 

Watering
Watering is the most important factor in orchid culture. A good rule of thumb is to water whenever the medium (osmunda fiber or bark mix) is dry. If you grow the plants in pots suspended in the air, they will dry out more rapidly than bench grown plants and will need watering more frequently. Orchids potted in bark require more frequent waterings than those in most other potting media, just as plants in clay pots require more frequent watering than those in plastic pots. Orchids may be grouped into three categories according to their moisture requirements. 

Low Water Use. Cattleyas, Laeliocattleyas, Brassolaeliocattleyas, Oncidiums, Miltonias, and Odontoglossums are ephiphytes or "air rooted" orchids, with built-in "water tanks" or pseudobulbs. They should be allowed to dry out slightly between waterings so air can circulate between the epiphytic roots. Water every five days or so. In the heat of mid-summer, water may be needed every three or four days. During the short, cool days of winter, increase the time between waterings to 10 to 14 days. If you do err in watering, make sure it is on the dry side. 

Moderate Water Use. Phalaenopsis, while also epiphytic are monopodial and do not have built-in tanks for water storage, but store some water in their leaves. They require watering similiar to ordinary house plants, but more frequent waterings than orchids with pseudobulbs. Water enough to keep the potting medium from becoming dry for more than a day or two. 

High Water Use. Paphiopedilums and Haemeria orchids are semi-terrestrials or terrestrials (meaning "earth-rooted"). Unlike the preceding groups, they do not mind "wet feet." They like an abundance of moisture and the soil can remain damp for many days without any negative effects. Many terrestrial orchids are potted in peat based media which will naturally hold more water than the bark mixes. 

Outdoor Conditions. Cymhidiums and many other orchids, such as cattleyas, can be grown outdoors during frost-free months in Georgia. They also like an abundance of moisture - but with good drainage and plentiful root aeration. However, do not plant tropical /greenhouse orchids outdoors in your garden soil. The soils are too dense to allow the roots to survive. 

Fertilization
For best results, fertilize orchids with soluble plant food. When fertilizing plants growing in osmunda, bark or peat/bark mixes, use a complete liquid fertilizer with a 20-20-20 analysis, or a 30-10-10 orchid-special fertilizer. Don't fertilize more than once a month. Apply the fertilizer in place of a normal water application. It is always best to use fertilizer at 1/2 the recommended rate. Orchids are adapted to environments where nutritional levels of the soil or bark are very low. More orchids are killed because of over-fertilization and over-watering than by any other cause. 

Ventilation
In greenhouses, a small fan should be run continuously to circulate the air. A window left ajar in all but the coldest of weather may also be adequate to provide proper ventilation indoors. Airconditioning may harm orchids because the air is much too cold coming out of the unit. Keep orchid plants out of cold drafts and away from heating vents. 

 Enjoy it!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Kakaka

I think this server ain't taking it all right...


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm such a post whore


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I htin kthe server hatz us


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


>


xD


----------



## Lucky Seven

Great mom, or greatest mom? lol


----------



## Kakaka

D-EJ915 said:


> xD



^Mutant hamsters.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Geranium's spam annoys me.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



ghey?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

1-


----------



## g3rmanium

24300!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Lucky Seven

genitals


----------



## D-EJ915

wah


----------



## Lucky Seven

I would rather have them attached than not.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## D-EJ915

GET TO 13


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> GET TO 13


111111


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> GET TO 13


124124


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> GET TO 13


246124621


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> GET TO 13


2511235


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> GET TO 13


HERE!


----------



## Lucky Seven

*I'm on chat now


----------



## D-EJ915

cool for you


----------



## Lucky Seven

It IS cool


----------



## D-EJ915

yah


----------



## Lucky Seven

bunny raep lol <3


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Naren

Drugs.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Drugs.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay


----------



## Naren

No... not "yay." Not "yay" at all...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Is it ON?!?!?!!


----------



## Naren

No... it isn't.


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG!!


----------



## Naren

ICBUJSTDEJ!!! YASFDD!!!!!!1111


----------



## Lucky Seven

Pedophiles trying to justify themselves lol.


----------



## Naren

If they're "anonymous," how do they know who they're talking to?  Of course, if they're engaged in pedophilia/have lolita complexes, then they probably want to stay as "anonymous" as possible.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

That is REALLY REALLY disturbing. Where do you get these disgusting pics...?


----------



## D-EJ915

CP is wrong but loli on the other hand...>__>


----------



## Naren

What is CP? And what do you mean "loli on the other hand"? They are both wrong, no matter how you look at it!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> That is REALLY REALLY disturbing. Where do you get these disgusting pics...?



I'd call it the cesspool of the internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> That is REALLY REALLY disturbing. Where do you get these disgusting pics...?


uhhhhhh japan?


----------



## D-EJ915

cp = child porn


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> What is CP? And what do you mean "loli on the other hand"? They are both wrong, no matter how you look at it!



CP means child porn


----------



## D-EJ915

lol is just girls with no boobs and hips, they could be old ladies for all you know, remember in anime there are no wrinkles


----------



## D-EJ915

old people 


eww


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhhhhh japan?



That's pretty vague. That's like saying "where did you get that idea?" and the answer being "uhhhhh, the US?"


----------



## D-EJ915

meh


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> lol is just girls with no boobs and hips, they could be old ladies for all you know, remember in anime there are no wrinkles



No. Actually they are girls under 10. And I think you know that.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> That's pretty vague. That's like saying "where did you get that idea?" and the answer being "uhhhhh, the US?"


well it has japanese text on it soo...


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> lol is just girls with no boobs and hips, they could be old ladies for all you know, remember in anime there are no wrinkles



gb2/not4ch/


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> No. Actually they are girls under 10. And I think you know that.


there are a lot of middle and high school lolis dude


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> well it has japanese text on it soo...



Most of the "anime pics with japanese text on 'em" that I've seen on the internet have been been made in the US by nerds that have very very poor understanding on Japanese (hence the Japanese being incorrect). So the Japanese text means nothing (although in that pikachu pic, the text was not incorrect).


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> there are a lot of middle and high school lolis dude



Middle school lolis, yes. No high school "lolis"... but they are both still wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess you could be right, I don't pay attention to it for hte most part


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess you could be right, I don't pay attention to it for hte most part



Of course, considering that you don't understand Japanese at all.


----------



## D-EJ915

har!


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Of course, considering that you don't understand Japanese at all.


hey you know I could have learned something! 

lol not really


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven, you are a sad sick twisted individual.


----------



## Lucky Seven

THIS IS AN ORANGE


----------



## D-EJ915

goooooo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Luck Seven, you are a sad sick twisted individual.



Wtf did I do?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> hey you know I could have learned something!
> 
> lol not really



Nah, I know you better than that.


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to go the datorrents gallery tonight


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to get some more hot pics


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Nah, I know you better than that.


hey stfu...lol


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Wtf did I do?



WHAT *DIDN'T* YOU DO!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

almost 11k btw


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> WHAT *DIDN'T* YOU DO!?!?


a loli?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> WHAT *DIDN'T* YOU DO!?!?



I didn't support loli?


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm probably the only person on the forum who regularly comes in contact with underage kids


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I need to get some more hot pics



of animated girls?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> of animated girls?


no...not animated ones


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm probably the only person on the forum who regularly comes in contact with underage kids



I'm calling the FBI...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm probably the only person on the forum who regularly comes in contact with underage kids



That's not something to be proud of...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I didn't support loli?



Actually you do... regularly...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Actually you do... regularly...



How, by making fun of it?


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> That's not something to be proud of...


o__O;;


----------



## Naren

By pretending not to support it when you obviously do, considering all the pics of it and things about it you post.


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> o__O;;



I've been dating the same Japanese girl for the last 2 years... No, she's not a junior high school girl, you sicko! She's 2 and a half years older than me. The youngest Japanese girl I've ever dated was 19.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> By pretending not to support it when you obviously do, considering all the pics of it and things about it you post.



I don't see how I can win this against that kind of logic.


----------



## D-EJ915

609


----------



## D-EJ915

- 0


----------



## D-EJ915

= 69


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I don't see how I can win this against that kind of logic.



I don't either. The evidence is IN YO' FACE! Oh yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I've been dating the same Japanese girl for the last 2 years... No, she's not a junior high school girl, you sicko! She's 2 and a half years older than me. The youngest Japanese girl I've ever dated was 19.


what does being japanese have anything to do with it


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

LIEK OMG!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> what does being japanese have anything to do with it



You're the most "otaku" guy on this site, followed closely by Luck Seven. It has everything to do with it.


----------



## D-EJ915

kitty <3


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


>



 Ohhhhhkay.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> You're the most "otaku" guy on this site, followed closely by Luck Seven. It has everything to do with it.


 I just like girls with brown hair


----------



## D-EJ915

liek all the girls in lucky star are lolis lol


----------



## D-EJ915

every single one in manabi straight is


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I don't either. The evidence is IN YO' FACE! Oh yeah.



So now you think I'm a pedophile, great...


----------



## D-EJ915

liek zomgz


----------



## D-EJ915

dude pedo is so wrong


----------



## D-EJ915

I was visiting a friend up in PA this weekend and she said there was this pedo who lived in this delapidated house, I wanted to go over there and beat the shit out of hi,m so bad


----------



## D-EJ915

having ambiguous pics of anime chicks on your pc is one thing, but liking actual girls is just wrong


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I just like girls with brown hair



Animated Japanese girls with dyed brown hair ya mean.


----------



## D-EJ915

gehz0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Animated Japanese girls with dyed brown hair ya mean.


no...I like people which are like me...pretty much


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> having ambiguous pics of anime chicks on your pc is one thing, but liking actual girls is just wrong



says the only guy on this site who has regular contact with underaged girls and has sexual pics of animated elementary school girls.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> You're the most "otaku" guy on this site, followed closely by Luck Seven. It has everything to do with it.



I dunno 'bout that. Yeah I have an avatar and sig, but as far as how much anime I've seen goes, I think there are several people on this forum that have seen way more than me. I could count the number of anime I've seen on two hands...


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> I dunno 'bout that. Yeah I have an avatar and sig, but as far as how much anime I've seen goes, I think there are several people on this forum that have seen way more than me. I could count the number of anime I've seen on two hands...


naren and I have watched the most, toshiro probably 3rd after us


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> says the only guy on this site who has regular contact with underaged girls and has sexual pics of animated elementary school girls.


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> no...I like people which are like me...pretty much



As in... nerdy guys...?

I guess that explains all the "sexy nude gay guy" questions in the college thread yesterday... 



Luck Seven said:


> I dunno 'bout that. Yeah I have an avatar and sig, but as far as how much anime I've seen goes, I think there are several people on this forum that have seen way more than me. I could count the number of anime I've seen on two hands...



Oh, I've definitely seen more than you. As have 99.9% of Japanese people.

But, 99.9% of Japanese people have never been to 2chan. And 99.9% of American people have never been to 4chan.

That in itself makes you disturbing.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> As in... nerdy guys...?
> 
> I guess that explains all the "sexy nude gay guy" questions in the college thread yesterday...



lulululululululuzzzzzz


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> naren and I have watched the most, toshiro probably 3rd after us



Agreed. I've actually translated animation as a part time job.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> As in... nerdy guys...?
> 
> I guess that explains all the "sexy nude gay guy" questions in the college thread yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've definitely seen more than you. As have 99.9% of Japanese people.
> 
> But, 99.9% of Japanese people have never been to 2chan. And 99.9% of American people have never been to 4chan.
> 
> That in itself makes you disturbing.



I don't use 4chan anymore, it's gay and it moderation too lax. Most of these pictures I have are 2-3 years old.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I don't use 4chan anymore, it's gay and it moderation too lax. Most of these pictures I have are 2-3 years old.



Doesn't matter. That fact that you've used it is disturbing. 

(And, just so you know, I've never been to either 2chan or 4chan. All I know about 2chan I've learned from people I've worked with who make fun of it and all I know about 4chan I've learned from you and DEJ).


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhh just washed up


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> As in... nerdy guys...?
> 
> I guess that explains all the "sexy nude gay guy" questions in the college thread yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've definitely seen more than you. As have 99.9% of Japanese people.
> 
> But, 99.9% of Japanese people have never been to 2chan. And 99.9% of American people have never been to 4chan.
> 
> That in itself makes you disturbing.


uhhh no dude, people that have features like I do


----------



## Lucky Seven

Half the kids in my school use 4chan now...


----------



## D-EJ915

4chan became a fad a while ago


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Half the kids in my school use 4chan now...



WHAAAAAAA... what the hell kinda school do you go to?  "Anime perverts high school"?


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> WHAAAAAAA... what the hell kinda school do you go to?  "Anime perverts high school"?


more like fad obsessed kiddie weabo school


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> But, 99.9% of Japanese people have never been to 2chan.



Alexa Web Search - Top 500


----------



## Lucky Seven

Clements High School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-EJ915

slum lords...


----------



## D-EJ915

heh mixi, that place is kinda interesting


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Alexa Web Search - Top 500



This may surprise you, but something like 70% of Japanese people do not have internet access.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Just FYI, most 4chan humor, especially /b/, has nothing to do with anime, it's changed a lot though


----------



## D-EJ915

Norfolk Academy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

that's where I went


----------



## D-EJ915

bunch of cum guzzling faggots


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> heh mixi, that place is kinda interesting



It's like the Japanese version of myspace's bands and music pages.


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> It's like the Japanese version of myspace's bands and music pages.


yeah, invite-only too


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> Norfolk Academy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> that's where I went



daaaaayyyuuuuummmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

"have" to be 18 too...


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Just FYI, most 4chan humor, especially /b/, has nothing to do with anime, it's changed a lot though



Never been there personally, but what I've heard is that 100% of the people there are super crazy nerds - whether l33t speak nerds, "anime" nerds, porn nerds/ultra perverted nerds, etc. etc.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Never been there personally, but what I've heard is that 100% of the people there are super crazy nerds - whether l33t speak nerds, "anime" nerds, porn nerds/ultra perverted nerds, etc. etc.



Imagine the worst of every internet niche. That's 4chan, well at least what it once was. It was a fun fucked up place to go to every once and a while. I ended up getting a lot of funny images from there too.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Imagine the worst of every internet niche. That's 4chan[/IMG]



That's pretty much my impression of the place.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> rar



let me just unzip this for ya...OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Naren

I also read that the Japanese site 2chan is the source of a lot of misspellings in Japanese and the origin of many horrific brutalizations and rapings of English words (in normal places in Japan Youtube is pronounced Yuuchuubu, which is pretty close to the English pronounciation but on 2chan is pronounced You-tsube, which romanized into more English-similar pronunciation would be Yoh-tsuube.").


----------



## Lucky Seven

Your point?

btw that was awesome


----------



## Naren

If you think that's awesome, then you obviously didn't understand what I said.

Anyway, I got to go to lunch now, so I'll talk to you guys later.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> If you think that's awesome, then you obviously didn't understand what I said.
> 
> Anyway, I got to go to lunch now, so I'll talk to you guys later.



I consider it lulz material, "the raping of English words" doesn't really concern me because enough of that happens here.


----------



## D-EJ915

yotsuba is actually what 4chan is called


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> yotsuba is actually what 4chan is called



yep


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Lucky Seven

feh


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

pah!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's gay to like men, even if you're a woman!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah....


----------



## D-EJ915

btw LM.C FTW!!!


----------



## Alpo

Morning


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza


----------



## Naren

I'm back from lunch and better than ever!!!


----------



## Alpo

Good for you, Eric! Good for you!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lunch is good


----------



## Alpo

WHOA!!! I just noticed I have an orange rep-bar!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> yotsuba is actually what 4chan is called



And I assume that is &#22235;&#33865; ("yotsuba") which means "4 leaves" or even possibly &#22235;&#12388;&#22580; ("yottsuba") which means "4 places" (or 4 place, whatever).

What they call Youtube is completely different: &#12520;&#12454;&#12484;&#12505; ("Youtsube"). The "You" is not pronounced like the English "you" but is pronounced like "Yo" but with a long "o," then with "tsu" (like "tsoo") and then "be" (like in the name "Ben"). It sounds like utter nonsense, which is what it is.

That'd be like me writing "What are you doing?" and pronouncing it "Howahatto areh yoh doh-ingu?" 



Alpo said:


> WHOA!!! I just noticed I have an orange rep-bar!



Congrats, mother fucker.



Luck Seven said:


> Lunch is good



I had Indian curry for lunch with nan (two different kinds of curry: vegetable and mutton), Indian yogurt and salad, and some chilled coffee.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I had Indian curry for lunch with nan (two different kinds of curry: vegetable and mutton), Indian yogurt and salad, and some chilled coffee.



Naren, you so crazy!


----------



## Naren

Not as crazy as you, Alpo ya ol' fool.


----------



## Alpo

Ain't that the tooth!


----------



## Naren

Sho' is.


----------



## yevetz

Good day!


----------



## Naren

It's an okay day, I guess...


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Drugs.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no...not animated ones



Whats wrong with animated GIFs?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> says the only guy on this site who has regular contact with underaged girls and has sexual pics of animated elementary school girls.



Shhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

Blah


----------



## Naren

Blah?


----------



## yevetz

blah!


----------



## Naren

blah?


----------



## yevetz

B L O H !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

Whazzat?


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> Whazzat?


----------



## Naren




----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


>


----------



## Naren

:/


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, bloh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob?


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

Blo.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## Alpo

googoo


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

24500!


----------



## Naren

Yeah...


----------



## yevetz

YOOH~~~!!!!


----------



## Alpo

coocoo


----------



## Naren

for cocoa puffs!!!


----------



## Alpo

coo'


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah...



Right.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo

ca! ca!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

?


 !


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

E?


----------



## Alpo

yo


----------



## Zepp88

cheese whizz


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> 24500!



you BASTARD!!!!
 






















jk


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## yevetz

yoyoyo


----------



## Zepp88

Vova!!!


----------



## yevetz

MIKE!!!


----------



## Alpo

George!


----------



## Zepp88

None of this exists. It's just a figment of Chris's imagination.


----------



## amonb

buuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## Alpo

Muy, muy.


----------



## El Caco

good evening


----------



## Zepp88

NONE OF THIS








NONE OF THIS






NONE OF THIS






NONE OF THIS






NONE OF THIS EXISTS


----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz

Firedragon said:


> good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike


----------



## g3rmanium

Vladymir


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## El Caco

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Q!

ONLY Q! EXISTS


E! IS AN ALTERNATE DIMESION



 THIS GUY HAS NO IDEA WHAT'S HAPPENING AROUND HIM


BEWARE


----------



## yevetz

Jahann


----------



## El Caco

SCHWA


----------



## yevetz

MASACHUSEC


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Jahann



Jah?


----------



## loktide




----------



## El Caco

how are we all


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> how are we all



WE ARE GOOD. WE ARE ALL GOOD. YOU WILL KNOW NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## El Caco

Good then


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

excellent.........
























TIN FOIL IS BANNED!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> excellent.........



Yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

YES PEOPLE THAT POST IS THE SHITSTORM THAT WILL INSUE IF TIN FOIL IS USED


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

:buttsecks:


----------



## Ivan

GDADGbe!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah!


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


>





what!? the mods still haven't put that smiley available!?

i demand 

 ...goddamnit


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> what!? the mods still haven't put that smiley available!?
> 
> i demand
> 
> ...goddamnit


----------



## D-EJ915

you guys are big emoticon fans


----------



## Desecrated

I´m fucking back


----------



## yevetz

I am back home from work


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> rar



rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

sars


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## yevetz

- rofl


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## yevetz

Blah


----------



## g3rmanium

Ob,


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## D-EJ915

zanzibar?


----------



## Desecrated

blub


----------



## Kakaka

Oh baby, baby! Oops I did it again...


----------



## D-EJ915

glub


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> zanzibar?



Watch out for big boss!


----------



## Ivan

yeah, heard about that place...


----------



## Zepp88

Did you guys hear that they banned tin foil?





 


THEY'RE MAKING ME SAY THESE THINGS


----------



## yevetz

wah


----------



## Zepp88

Zoot Suit






WTF is a ZOOT


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

ZOMG!


----------



## Zepp88

for reals


Q! <That guy is making me do things

 <That guy is making me say things


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q! <That guy is making me do things


----------



## yevetz

ZOOT is   ZOOT!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




E! has you in it's grasp


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

dicke eier


----------



## yevetz

I play my Epi now


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E! has you in it's grasp



And that's good!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> dicke eier



Jah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Zepp88

busen


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

goin back upstairs


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Zepp88

i am somewhere.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## D-EJ915

>O<


----------



## D-EJ915

Z__Z


----------



## D-EJ915

o__O


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> busen


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Na, alles klar?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.

Geschenke mich gern Wurst Salat

bitte

es gibst nicht in USA



g3rmanium said:


> Na, alles klar?



Ja, in ordnung.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Geschenke mich gern Wurst Salat
> 
> bitte
> 
> es gibst nicht in USA



Ich bin Vegetarier, Mike.

Also nein.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## D-EJ915

P__P


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich bin Vegetarier, Mike.
> 
> Also nein.



Ach.......du brauchst FLEISCH!


----------



## D-EJ915

snails


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Escargot


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach.......du brauchst FLEISCH!



Nein. Fleisch =


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Escargot



Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

tofu-snails ?


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> tofu-snails ?



ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

Leon said:


>



That is sooooo 2463 pages ago


----------



## D-EJ915

SAM WISE!!!


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Zepp88

dingo


----------



## Desecrated

what the fuck, aren't we at 2500 yet


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


>







.....I need a shovel


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> .....I need a shovel



   

+1


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> +1


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## D-EJ915

slugma


----------



## Desecrated

tofu-slugma ?


----------



## D-EJ915

smegma...


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Gob.


----------



## Zepp88

hexen


----------



## g3rmanium

Vo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hexen



Wo?


----------



## Zepp88

YOUR THE LAST IN LAAIIIAIAIAIAIAIAAIAIANE!


doo doo dee doo doo doo deee dooo doo doo dee doo doo doo de doob doob doob doob doob dant dant



g3rmanium said:


> Wo?




bei dir


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey?


----------



## Zepp88

WTF IS GOING ON


POTATOES

APPLE SAUCE

THIS GUY 

:HUNGUS:


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## g3rmanium

Go.


----------



## Desecrated

I am in the fucking middle​


----------



## Zepp88

You neutral bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915

zaz


----------



## g3rmanium

OI oi oi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I am in the fucking middle​














​


----------



## D-EJ915

snuggles mcclown


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> ​



YES!!!​


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E//


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E>)


----------



## g3rmanium

EC


----------



## g3rmanium

Ey


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Desecrated

EFG​HIJ​KLM​NOPQRSTUVXYZÅÄÖ*^?=)!&/!/¤​


----------



## g3rmanium

24700!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> EFG​HIJ​KLM​NOPQRSTUVXYZÅÄÖ*^?=)!&/!/¤​



faggot


----------



## g3rmanium

Z&


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> faggot


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> faggot



Hey fuck you, you fucking a-hole.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Hey fuck you, you fucking a-hole.



oboe


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> oboe



clarinett


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> clarinett



fucking woodsucker


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> fucking woodsucker



is there a point to this ?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> is there a point to this ?



no!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> no!



okay


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

mei: who peed in your cheerios? 


XD wtf


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i just ate 6 hotdogs!!! wohoo!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## ZeroSignal

Take this bitches!


----------



## Desecrated

Never thought about that before.


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDD


----------



## Lucky Seven

THIS IS AN ORANGE


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/34301-another-lolz-d-ej915-track.html


----------



## Lucky Seven

aids aids aids


----------



## D-EJ915

zanzibar


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUCKING KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

XD what?


----------



## El Caco

beep


----------



## Lucky Seven

Luck Seven casts desu nuts:


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Luck Seven casts desu nuts:


*yiffs*


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> *yiffs*








-5


----------



## D-EJ915

For a second I thought someone video taped me XD, that exact scene has happened to me before which is the sad part


----------



## Lucky Seven

So you are giving up the CHALLENGE?!?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

nevarrr!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I never submit until the cybering begins!!


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god!! sooo hawt <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

Victory dance


----------



## D-EJ915

RIRU AND YUKI!!!! <3


----------



## Naren

He can count the amount of animations he's seen on two hands, but yet he has thousands of pics of multiple different animations.


----------



## D-EJ915

everyone needs some riru in their rife <3


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> everyone needs some riru in their rife <3



Riru? Whazzat?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> He can count the amount of animations he's seen on two hands, but yet he has thousands of pics of multiple different animations.



most of my gifs are, for the lack of better words, live-action.


----------



## Carrion

Luck Seven said:


> most of my gifs are, for the lack of better words, live-action.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a lol wut where it's got a banana as a wang with 2 more 'lol wuts' as the nuts  it was in my photobucket though


----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

yevetz said:


>


----------



## Alpo

Morning


----------



## Lucky Seven

Night


----------



## Alpo

Noon and day


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr goodnight


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Ryan

Listen to my video gamez musics!! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/34318-ryan-zelda-hylian-metal-m-new-post.html


----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


>



                  

JK


----------



## D-EJ915

tomorrow <3


----------



## OzzyC

Myself- in reference to the Oz-abet thread said:


> Fun Fact: Of all open threads, this is the 5th highest in post count- and of those five, the only one that is not a sticky.


----------



## Naren

What are you talking about Ozzy? This has been a sticky since day one. Are you getting Alzheimers or what?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> What are you talking about Ozzy? This has been a sticky since day one. Are you getting Alzheimers or what?



 I had said that _my_ thread was the 5th highest and that all of those thread with more _are_ stickys.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> I had said that _my_ thread was the 5th highest and that all of those thread with more _are_ stickys.



Why would your thread be a sticky when, in general, the only people who post in it are you, Blex, and stitch?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Why would your thread be a sticky when, in general, the only people who post in it are you, Blex, and stitch?



I had never implied that it should or would be one. 

I also have Zero Signal and ShawnF regularly posting there, too.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm glad nobody's whacked it on this thread


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> I had never implied that it should or would be one.
> 
> I also have Zero Signal and ShawnF regularly posting there, too.



Yeah, I just took a look and there and noticed you guys harassing Zero Signal, Stitch calling for him being banned, and you saying that you're the leader and that he DESERVES TO DIE. Yeah, real mature there.  I hope your thread gets shut down... old school hardcore ghetto-style.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren got a new page


zzZZZzzz


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Yeah, I just took a look and there and noticed you guys harassing Zero Signal, Stitch calling for him being banned, and you saying that you're the leader and that he DESERVES TO DIE. Yeah, real mature there.  I hope your thread gets shut down... old school hardcore ghetto-style.



1) ZS is an underling; fetching poptarts and brownies is his duty. He failed at that.

2) Stitch called for a motion; not an action

3) If he dies it would be due to his own stupidity.



I'm too young to know what the old school was like. 

[action=OzzyC] beckons for a poptart, but the remembers he has no jurisdiction in this thread. [/action]


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> 1) ZS is an underling; fetching poptarts and brownies is his duty. He failed at that.
> 
> 2) Stitch called for a motion; not an action
> 
> 3) If he dies it would be due to his own stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too young to know what the old school was like.
> 
> [action=OzzyC] beckons for a poptart, but the remembers he has no jurisdiction in this thread. [/action]



You have no jurisdiction in this thread... OR ANY THREAD.  You seem to have forgot that you are on the bottom of the hierarchy.

You could apologize to me by sending me some poptarts and brownies (since I haven't had either in years), but I doubt you will, knowing your overblown ego and habit of continuous self-aggrandization. 

Heck, you're too young to have jurisdiction in any thread.

What do you think about reality, young Ozzy? When it hits you upside the head and jostles you out of your self-made fantasy.


----------



## yevetz

WAZUP?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> You have no jurisdiction in this thread... OR ANY THREAD.  You seem to have forgot that you are on the bottom of the hierarchy.
> 
> You could apologize to me by sending me some poptarts and brownies (since I haven't had either in years), but I doubt you will, knowing your overblown ego and habit of continuous self-aggrandization.
> 
> Heck, you're too young to have jurisdiction in any thread.
> 
> What do you think about reality, young Ozzy? When it hits you upside the head and jostles you out of your self-made fantasy.



I  my fantasy. It's all soft and fuzzy. ....*ahem* I mean, I"LL NEVER GET BROWNIES FOR YOU! Although, I am not adverse to cakes and toaster strudels. 

I, as my forefathers before me fathered... four..before me... 
Curse you and your knowledge, foul demon! 
I carve my army out of the society, of the mundane, the 'normal'. I separate them and foster them as to wield their strength as my own. They are mine. THAT is how I achieve power.


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## Naren

An internet army, eh? Of what? 3 people? Seperated by thousands of miles. I'd hardly call that "achieving power." Especially when you all worship a fictional A.I. character.


----------



## Alpo

Crazy


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> An internet army, eh? Of what? 3 people? Seperated by thousands of miles. I'd hardly call that "achieving power." Especially when you all worship a fictional A.I. character.



Eh...every plan has it's downfalls. 

4-5 people now.


----------



## yevetz

Hello..........!!!!!


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Eh...every plan has it's downfalls.
> 
> 4-5 people now.



Those 4-5 people are just people talking in your thread, not members of your army. People you could consider part of your army might be more around 2-3 and I don't think even one of them would come to your rally (for lack of money, freedom, willpower, or simply lacking the desire to do so)... So really your "power" is close to zero.


----------



## yevetz

Let's get crazy ............ blablablabla


----------



## Alpo

I wish he had the power to shut up!


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Those 4-5 people are just people talking in your thread, not members of your army. People you could consider part of your army might be more around 2-3 and I don't think even one of them would come to your rally (for lack of money, freedom, willpower, or simply lacking the desire to do so)... So really your "power" is close to zero.



Hey, I'm still working on it.  It takes a lot of work to kidna....I mean, enlist loyal soldiers. And after that, we have to find a way to Japan so we can visit your house and kill y......jam.


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> I wish he had the power to shut up!



who about you talking?


----------



## Alpo

yevetz said:


> who about you talking?



I don't know.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Hey, I'm still working on it.  It takes a lot of work to kidna....I mean, enlist loyal soldiers. And after that, we have to find a way to Japan so we can visit your house and kill y......jam.



Seeing as none of you have the money to buy a ticket to Japan, the capabilities to buy weapons to kill me with and bring them to Japan, the ability to speak Japanese, the knowledge of my address or my company's address, and the persuasive power to convince anyone else to come with you, I doubt that will ever happen.

I think you should take Alpo's advice.



Alpo said:


> I wish he had the power to shut up!


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> I don't know.



cool                            really cool


----------



## Alpo

swimming pools are cool. Unless the water is hot.


----------



## Naren

Good point, Alec Sea.


----------



## OzzyC

Stitch is from Europe. When he gets here, he could exchange his money and buy all the tickets. Same fore the weapons. Blex is our translator. If you'll remember, he speaks Wookie, which in your small part of the world due to gov. figures withholding info from the public, is called Japanese. 

You place of residence is the final piece to the puzzle.


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> swimming pools are cool. Unless the water is hot.



I was an underwater swimer 6 years ago


----------



## OzzyC

Well I know a guy who was an overwater swimmer.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> Stitch is from Europe. When he gets here, he could exchange his money and buy all the tickets. Same fore the weapons. Blex is our translator. If you'll remember, he speaks Wookie, which in your small part of the world due to gov. figures withholding info from the public, is called Japanese.
> 
> You place of residence is the final piece to the puzzle.



If you may have forgotten, Blex has very minimum beginner-level abilities in Wookie and can't even construct a simple sentence. When trying to say "Nice to meet you," it comes out sounding like "I kill you whole family good time, monkey." 

Stitch is from Scotland, but he is also 18 and it is doubtful that he even has enough money to make it to New York City (not to mention Tokyo). The three of you altogether would be out of the question. And, considering his GAS, he probably wouldn't be willing to spend the cash to get to NYC.

Are there are any other flaws in your plans you may have forgotten?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> If you may have forgotten, Blex has very minimum beginner-level abilities in Wookie and can't even construct a simple sentence. When trying to say "Nice to meet you," it comes out sounding like "I kill you whole family good time, monkey."
> 
> Stitch is from Scotland, but he is also 18 and it is doubtful that he even has enough money to make it to New York City (not to mention Tokyo). The three of you altogether would be out of the question. And, considering his GAS, he probably wouldn't be willing to spend the cash to get to NYC.
> 
> Are there are any other flaws in your plans you may have forgotten?



No, Blex is just an extremely demented individual. That's exactly what he meant to say.
Stitch doesn't have to go to NYC, Blex is in PA, and I'm in TN, he would go to one of those. 

There's probably a few more.


----------



## Alpo

Oh, well.


----------



## yevetz

Blah


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> No, Blex is just an extremely demented individual. That's exactly what he meant to say.
> Stitch doesn't have to go to NYC, Blex is in PA, and I'm in TN, he would go to one of those.
> 
> There's probably a few more.



I'm sorry, but if you've ever heard any of Blex's interpretations, you wouldn't trust him. His last wookie novel translation started out "The creamed corn my mouth couldn't frog enough jello interior in the ghetto, Tom said no can in the ship." I read the original and what it actually said was "It was a cold and dreary day in August when I found him sitting on the porch."

Yeah, PA and TN will be even more expensive than NYC in case you haven't already figured that out.

I'm sure there probably are a few more, but when you're in fantasy-mode, it's not usually a good idea to take a look at reality.


----------



## yevetz

This thread need to be renamed in "chat thread"


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> I'm sorry, but if you've ever heard any of Blex's interpretations, you wouldn't trust him. His last wookie novel translation started out "The creamed corn my mouth couldn't frog enough jello interior in the ghetto, Tom said no can in the ship." I read the original and what it actually said was "It was a cold and dreary day in August when I found him sitting on the porch."
> 
> Yeah, PA and TN will be even more expensive than NYC in case you haven't already figured that out.
> 
> I'm sure there probably are a few more, but when you're in fantasy-mode, it's not usually a good idea to take a look at reality.


OK, back to fantasy land.


----------



## Alpo

Back to man-tasy land.


----------



## Naren

"Man-tasy"? Is that like a fantasy about eating manwiches?


----------



## yevetz

HIYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

I figured it had soething to do with a large amount of men.


----------



## Naren

We may never know what it means...


----------



## yevetz

Pen


----------



## Alpo

Brush


----------



## Naren

Mouse


----------



## loktide

Chili con carne


----------



## yevetz

Pencil


----------



## Alpo

Utensil


----------



## yevetz

Quensil


----------



## Naren

Vandringonterisonqxvpmnsil


----------



## Alpo

Fo shizzle


----------



## Naren

Bo dizzle.


----------



## Alpo

so grizzle


----------



## Naren

Ka flizzle.


----------



## yevetz

bo Didly


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> aids aids aids



band aids?


----------



## yevetz

fuck aids use condom


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> band aids?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes.



Hallo Eric.  Na, was geht?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Eric.  Na, was geht?



nichts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> nichts.



Das ist immer gut.


----------



## Naren

Hullo.


----------



## yevetz

yevetz said:


> fuck aids use condom


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Das ist immer gut.



Ist das Ihr Ernst?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo_


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Ist das Ihr Ernst?



Klar. Warum nicht?


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Klar. Warum nicht?



Das liegt daran, dass ... 



Alpo said:


> Hello



ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo-


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Das liegt daran, dass ...



Ach so.   




Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## Naren

Da spielen Sie mit dem Feuer!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> ALEKSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

ALEC SEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

ERIC MICHAEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## g3rmanium

alE!ksi!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> ERIC MICHAEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ALEC SEA LIOVIONORITIS THE VIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Naren

Sie können sich Ihre Worte sparen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## Alpo

Gluten glaten eischwer troten!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Sie können sich Ihre Worte sparen.



Aber wann würden wir dann die 100000 erreichen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Gluten glaten eischwer troten!



Rofl?


----------



## g3rmanium

Op?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yo.


----------



## Alpo

Die toten hosen!

I got an email from harmony central. Some perv has been trying to log onto my account.  Not that I actually use that account, but I don't want someone giving Alpo a bad name.


----------



## g3rmanium

Po.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I got an email from harmony central. Some perv has been trying to log onto my account.  Not that I actually use that account, but I don't want someone giving Alpo a bad name.



Who is Alpo?


----------



## g3rmanium

i.


----------



## yevetz

Guten tak!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Who is Alpo?



dunno... some dude, maybe


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Guten tak!



Hallo Vladymir!


----------



## loktide

jibbi jabba


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> dunno... some dude, maybe


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Alpo

yozers


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> yozers



Alpo!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## loktide

:mr.t:


----------



## g3rmanium

,


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> :mr.t:



:loktide:


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> good morning



[sign]good morning[/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> rawr


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> :loktide:



:Ge:



 goddamnit


----------



## yevetz

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> [sign]good morning[/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## g3rmanium

:E!:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

24900!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Anybody see that new "HEY" Intel commercial? Those chicks are hot. 



/NERD


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> /NERD





Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

:yawn:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

:fnah:


----------



## g3rmanium

:roflcopter:


----------



## g3rmanium

:nah:


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



whats up with the angry face, did you have a bad morning ?


----------



## g3rmanium

:blob:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> whats up with the angry face, did you have a bad morning ?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## Zepp88

TEH BILL COSBYS GON' GET YOU!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

w00t

I like the fishes cause they're sooooo delicious! 




Gone gold fishin!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gone gold fishin!



 Leave the fish alone!


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Zepp88

Johann. Chill man.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann. Chill man.



Jo na dann.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## Alpo

HAI JEFF


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee!!!



Who said you were allowed to have fun?!


----------



## Alpo

WHO NOES??+?? MEBBE IT WAS ME!!!!1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Are we there yet?


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Zepp88

MASSASHFUTAZAFAT


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

yarly


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## yevetz

Early 

I HAPE I WIL BI GUD ON INGLIH


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Early
> 
> I HAPE I WIL BI GUD ON INGLIH



pizahstaws yythes aklwlexc w aowkntsl as ek adsiw fnyet sjajsoiwot da wodoakdn pizda woiouoqhdfasgj pizdetz qoewroqwiejraksdmnf huy sodhoqweirjgalksnmoai nyet aondonadifnwo eda owijoiwetnad

I speak Ukrainian. See?


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> pizahstaws yythes aklwlexc w aowkntsl as ek adsiw fnyet sjajsoiwot da wodoakdn pizda woiouoqhdfasgj pizdetz qoewroqwiejraksdmnf huy sodhoqweirjgalksnmoai nyet aondonadifnwo eda owijoiwetnad
> 
> I speak Ukrainian. See?



   

NO man i can't see ... I see only PIZDA & PIZDETZ!!!! 

BTW YEVETZ - PIZDETZ (rhyme)


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> NO man i can't see ... I see only PIZDA & PIZDETZ!!!!
> 
> BTW YEVETZ - PIZDETZ (rhyme)



 I said nyet da and huy too!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

hyea!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> I said nyet da and huy too!



Ah yes... sorry


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## yevetz

E


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E



E


----------



## Lucky Seven

I molest old men!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Danke Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Danke Mike.



JAWOHL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I molest old men!!!



Oh?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JAWOHL!



IN DIE FRESSE!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

G3?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon



Hattest du nicht letztens schon hallo gesagt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

OLD MEN!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

old beach


----------



## D-EJ915

NEW CLIPS http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/34301-another-lolz-d-ej915-track.html


----------



## loktide

Just played a Fireball a few moments ago and wanted to state that *ZOMG! THIS THING IS TEH MOST INFUCKINCREDIBLE AMP EVAR!!!!!1*


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

:E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Zepp88

I WANT NEW X FILES MOVIE!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## yevetz

25000 is soon and it's a 1/4 of work


----------



## loktide

does anybody have news on the incoming meshuggah album?


----------



## D-EJ915

za!


----------



## loktide

don't give me that jibba jabba, foo!


----------



## D-EJ915

pale


----------



## yevetz

MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## yevetz

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## yevetz

HREN


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E!



Yeah!


----------



## Zepp88

....gah, I'm ready to go home


----------



## yevetz

24997



Zepp88 said:


> ....gah, I'm ready to go home



And I ready to go to sleep


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> HREN



BREN?


----------



## loktide

25000k 


well, almost


----------



## yevetz

25000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1/4 is done !!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ....gah, I'm ready to go home



What exciting stuff did you do today?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 25000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1/4 is done !!!!



Wow, congrats!


----------



## yevetz

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## g3rmanium

N8 Mann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, ich gehe bis vier minuten zum Hause.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



fnee


----------



## Zepp88

AUS

SPATER ALLEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, ich gehe bis vier minuten zum Hause.



Übetreibs nicht mit der Arbeit.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

rummut


----------



## Lucky Seven

and


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> rummut


----------



## loktide

rummut!


----------



## Lucky Seven

25025!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> 25025!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

T%


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Blexican

OUH


----------



## loktide

rummut?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blexican said:


> OUH



O hai!


----------



## D-EJ915

rar hungy!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> rummut?



roflcopter?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

W1


----------



## Desecrated

ooo look we pasted the 2500 page, cool. 1/4 of the way


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ooo look we pasted the 2500 page, cool. 1/4 of the way


----------



## loktide

rummut


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> rummut


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

joppie dippie doppie


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

o yeah i needed to post more in this section,


----------



## Desecrated

yay, I just got another lightgreen blot in my e-rep meter,


----------



## Desecrated

sorry for turning the page.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> joppie dippie doppie


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> rar hungy!!!



for old men?


----------



## loktide

rummut


----------



## D-EJ915

rar full tummy!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yay, I just got another lightgreen blot in my e-rep meter,



Give me some positive e-rep too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

peach yogurt ftw! <3


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Z1


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Give me some positive e-rep too.



i did


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

I want good e-rep, but I MUST EARN IT!!!!!!


----------



## loktide

good night!

gute nacht!

buenas noches!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> i did



Thanks. Can you do it again?


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-666.html


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks. Can you do it again?


----------



## Desecrated

Maybe we should start posting pictures again ?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

lulz


----------



## Desecrated

If anybody is as bored as me, I found a bunch of 8-string stuff and posted it in the extended range forum.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Maybe we should start posting pictures again ?


----------



## Allen Garrow

Fuk this is going to take forever.......

~A


----------



## Desecrated

Allen Garrow said:


> Fuk this is going to take forever.......
> 
> ~A



I know, at least 2-3 years, But what the hell, at least I contributed to something important in my life


----------



## Desecrated

I had garlic for dinner, now I smell like a fucking dumpster.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> If anybody is as bored as me, I found a bunch of 8-string stuff and posted it in the extended range forum.



Post URL or die!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I had garlic for dinner, now I smell like a fucking dumpster.


----------



## Ivan

i can't sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Post URL or die!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> i can't sleep.



same here, to fucking warm to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Vegans are fucking crazy, I just tried whip cream made out of potato, it tasted like hell on earth and 5 days old shoes.


----------



## Ivan

rly? vegan thing ain't really popular over here...

too warm? in north of sweden?


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> rly? vegan thing ain't really popular over here...



same here, we are a very little bunch left, it was fucking huge 10-15 years ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> too warm? in north of sweden?



I know!!!, it´s bloody 28 degrees outside, and it´s 1 am in the morning.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> yay new page!



yes sir, we are trying our best


----------



## D-EJ915

ha!


----------



## Desecrated

were the fuck did germanium go, he might miss his chance to post on this page if he doesn't hurry up.


----------



## Lucky Seven

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen00000000000000000rrrrrrrrrrrr

piss


----------



## Desecrated

thats it, I'm turning the page.


----------



## Ivan

it was 28 here today. it rained for the last couple of hours so it's a bit better.


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUCK


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> it was 28 here today. it rained for the last couple of hours so it's a bit better.



It rained here this morning, I hope it rains tomorrow, I have some recording that I need to do, And I don't want to turn of the fan in the studio


----------



## Desecrated

Luck Seven said:


> FUCK



I know


----------



## Lucky Seven

PISS


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> It rained here this morning, I hope it rains tomorrow, I have some recording that I need to do, And I don't want to turn of the fan in the studio



that would suck. 


so how's sweden?


----------



## Lucky Seven

SHIT


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> that would suck.
> 
> 
> so how's sweden?



absolutely horrible, hows Serbia ?


----------



## Desecrated

25100


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> absolutely horrible, hows Serbia ?



really? why's that?


it's not too bad. it's lacking seven string guitars, though...  

...and it's hot.


----------



## Desecrated

sweden is a horrible little nazi country in the middle of nowhere, our government makes George bush appealing, our citizens makes Chaney appealing, we have more Macdonald's then we have music stores. Everything cost to much and the weather is annoying.


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> sweden is a horrible little nazi country in the middle of nowhere, our government makes George bush appealing, our citizens makes Chaney appealing, we have more Macdonald's then we have music stores. Everything cost to much and the weather is annoying.


wow. sorry to hear that, dude...

i don't like macdonald's...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> we have more Macdonald's then we have music stores.



That's to be expected.


----------



## Desecrated

I know, Macdonald's are the root of evil, 
I think they have something in there food that makes people stupider and more attracted to teenage culture.


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> I know, Macdonald's are the root of evil,
> I think they have something in there food that makes people stupider and more attracted to teenage culture.


well, i just do my best to ignore it. the people i'm surrounded by share the same thoughts about it, so it ain't that hard...


i still can't get myself to sleep...


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> well, i just do my best to ignore it. the people i'm surrounded by share the same thoughts about it, so it ain't that hard...
> 
> 
> i still can't get myself to sleep...



Download some lullaby's.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

lullaby's are creepy.


----------



## D-EJ915

smeee


----------



## Desecrated

Okej nu vänder vi på skiten


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> smeee



yes hook.


----------



## Desecrated

I.


----------



## Desecrated

am


----------



## Desecrated

evil


----------



## Desecrated

this


----------



## Desecrated

is my 666 post in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

ra


----------



## Lucky Seven

sun god

arun sur


----------



## Naren

Uhm, Ares, the god of war.


----------



## yevetz

good mirning


----------



## Lucky Seven

Much talk about butt sex in the chat lol. Btw Naren, I just purged my HD of 3 years worth of lulz worthy pics, over three fucking gigs. All that I have left is on Photobucket


----------



## Naren

Purge photobucket as well.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Purge photobucket as well.



I would, but that would actually take a bit more effort.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I would, but that would actually take a bit more effort.



Just delete your photobucket account?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Just delete your photobucket account?



My guitar pics are there


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

whoo


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> My guitar pics are there



So?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren is being mean!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

No, I'm noooot.


----------



## Lucky Seven

*weeping* yes...yes..you*sniff*are...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## yevetz

Must go to work


----------



## Lucky Seven

arbeiten?


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ARBEIT MACHT FREI!!!!



yeah right


----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHT?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Alpo said:


> OMG WAHT?



PENIS LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh no please


----------



## Lucky Seven

PLZ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alpo

OMG ZOMG XOMG BOMG


----------



## Lucky Seven

zOMG ITS TEH REI

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Naren

Fap?


----------



## Lucky Seven

"Did I hear sum fapping? lulz"


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

That's nasty...  I still have no idea what fapping is... 

(I thought you deleted all your sicko pics )


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> That's nasty...  I still have no idea what fapping is...
> 
> (I thought you deleted all your sicko pics )



I didn't have any "sicko" pics, just 164 funny pics that are on photobucket. "*fap fap fap*" is supposed to represent the sound of masturbation. "zOMG IT'S REI *fap fap fap*" is a sarcastic thing to say when...aww fuck it, you'd probably take it out of context anyway.


----------



## Alpo

Okay...


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I didn't have any "sicko" pics, just 164 funny pics that are on photobucket. "*fap fap fap*" is supposed to represent the sound of masturbation. "zOMG IT'S REI *fap fap fap*" is a sarcastic thing to say when...aww fuck it, you'd probably take it out of context anyway.



Masturbating to a cartoon character... okay...  That does fit my image of topics of conversation at 4chan...

I don't think there's, uh, anyway NOT to take that in the sicko way it was stated. "Sound of masturbation" to a cartoon character...  Damn...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Masturbating to a cartoon character... okay...  That does fit my image of topics of conversation at 4chan...
> 
> I don't think there's, uh, anyway NOT to take that in the sicko way it was stated. "Sound of masturbation" to a cartoon character...  Damn...



That's the whole point, it IS sick. It's making fun of what you just pointed out.


----------



## Naren

Why is every single person on that page the same?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Why is every single person on that page the same?



lol. They aren't the same. Posting on 4chan is anonymous unless you want to use a tripcode. There aren't "accounts" on 4chan or any imageboard.


----------



## Naren

That's weird...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Think of 4chan like this thread, but with anonymous posting, funny images like below, and at a faster pace.


----------



## D-EJ915

picaeva?


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> picaeva?



Picangelion, lol

btw, 4chan is nothing like it used to be, so I don't really go there that often anymore.


----------



## Naren

So, 4chan used to suck and now it sucks even more?


----------



## Alpo

Probably.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> So, 4chan used to suck and now it sucks even more?



Actually, that's 100% correct. 4chan never really was that great, but it's definitely worsened over time. Every once and a while a good thread would get started and lulz would happen. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## D-EJ915

ra!


----------



## Naren

Zeus!


----------



## Lucky Seven

paw!, as in kitty paws!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

paws <3


----------



## Naren

Odin paws!!


----------



## Alpo

Moomoo paws!


----------



## yevetz

HALLO!


----------



## Alpo

Hello, Vova!


----------



## Naren

Hullo


----------



## Alpo

Mello


----------



## Naren

Jello


----------



## loktide

cowabungA


----------



## Alpo

BongoBungo!


----------



## Naren

BingoBango


----------



## Alpo

CottonMatter


----------



## Naren

Banana Hatter


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> Hello, Vova!



HI LESHA!!!!!


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> HI LESHA!!!!!



LESHA?  He's Aleksi, dude. He ain't no girl, y'know?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> LESHA?  He's Aleksi, dude. He ain't no girl, y'know?



Yeah, dude! What's up with that!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> were the fuck did germanium go, he might miss his chance to post on this page if he doesn't hurry up.



I'm here!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yeah, dude! What's up with that!?



Seriously. I mean, dude, some people...


----------



## yevetz

In Ukraine we have name Alecsey (short Lesha)
like Vladymir (short Vova)


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

2610+


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> In Ukraine we have name Alecsey (short Lesha)
> like Vladymir (short Vova)



Well, he's not an Alecsey nor is he Ukrainian. He's Finnish and his name is Aleksi. So "Lesha" doesn't make any sense. 

If "Eric" (or some other spelling of it) was shorted to "Kojo" in the Ukraine, I wouldn't expect you to call me "Kojo." 

Besides, why is Vladymir shortened to Vova? Shouldn't it be shorted to Vlad like it is in Russian? I don't see how you get "Vova" from "Vladymir"...


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Well, he's not an Alecsey nor is he Ukrainian. He's Finnish and his name is Aleksi. So "Lesha" doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If "Eric" (or some other spelling of it) was shorted to "Kojo" in the Ukraine, I wouldn't expect you to call me "Kojo."
> 
> Besides, why is Vladymir shortened to Vova? Shouldn't it be shorted to Vlad like it is in Russian? I don't see how you get "Vova" from "Vladymir"...



Yeah.


----------



## yevetz

No Vlad is Ukrainian name too. But Vlad is short form of Vladislav.

Man I don't try to oofend or so ............. I just comparing

Vladislav and Vladymir is different names BTW russians have name Vladymir too


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> No Vlad is Ukrainian name too. But Vlad is short form of Vladislav.
> 
> Man I don't try to oofend or so ............. I just comparing
> 
> Vladislav and Vladymir is different names BTW russians have name Vladymir too



But why isn't Vlad ALSO short for Vladymir? There is no "o" in Vladymir or a positional "a" and there is only 1 "v." So I can't see why Vladymir is Vova.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

NO Vlad is not Vladymir...........Vlad is Vladislav


----------



## Naren

And I'm asking "why not?"

Why is Vladymir Vova and not Vlad?


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> And I'm asking "why not?"
> 
> Why is Vladymir Vova and not Vlad?



I don't know.


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> I don't know.



Ah ha...

Because I was just thinking "why can't both Vladymir and Vladislav be abbreviated as Vlad?" or "why isn't Vladymir Vlad and Vladislav Vova?"

It's a mystery...


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## yevetz

Naren said:


> Ah ha...
> 
> Because I was just thinking "why can't both Vladymir and Vladislav be abbreviated as Vlad?" or "why isn't Vladymir Vlad and Vladislav Vova?"
> 
> It's a mystery...


----------



## Naren

Because the Russian name Vladymir is more famous than the Ukrainian name and in Russia Vladymir is abbreviated to Vlad. I don't think there is a name Vladislav in Russian.

Or maybe Vladymir = Vlad and Vladislav = Slav....


----------



## Ivan

Naren said:


> Ah ha...
> 
> Because I was just thinking "why can't both Vladymir and Vladislav be abbreviated as Vlad?" or "why isn't Vladymir Vlad and Vladislav Vova?"
> 
> It's a mystery...


almost... 


Vladimir (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


note the alternate spelling of the name in Ukrainian language.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

bblomfgwtfbbq


----------



## Naren

eeone said:


> almost...
> 
> 
> Vladimir (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> note the alternate spelling of the name in Ukrainian language.



Thanks. That cleared up the mystery and explained a lot.


----------



## yevetz

You see Russia & Ukraine is very similar countries ......and I can talk russian free ....... 

Names in both countries it the same too
More we have name Slava (full Sviatoslav)

And more Ukrainian version of VLADIMIR is VOLODIMIR


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> You see Russia & Ukraine is very similar countries ......and I can talk russian free .......
> 
> Names in both countries it the same too
> More we have name Slava (full Sviatoslav)



Actually it stated that the nicknames for Vladymir differ from country to country and that Vladymir is abbreviated to Vova in Ukrainian due to the way the name can be spelled in Ukrainian (Volodimir), which is quite different than how it is spelled in several other Slavic languages.

It says, Vladymir can be abbreviated to: Vlada, Vlado, Wlodek, Volya, Vlatko, Vlad, Vova and Volodya


----------



## Ivan

Yep. In Serbia, we call Vladimirs Vladas.


----------



## Naren

eeone said:


> Yep. In Serbia, we call Vladimirs Vladas.



I can definitely see Vladimir being called Vlada, but I couldn't understand why it was called Vova. But, when I saw the spelling of Volodimir, I thought it suddenly made sense. About 80% of those nicknames make sense to me and 20% do not.


----------



## Ivan

yevetz, you actually changed your real name...


----------



## yevetz

Volodya is not a short of Vladimir ....is like little Vova i don't know how it say right in English


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> Volodya is not a short of Vladimir ....is like little Vova i don't know how it say right in English



Ah, I see. Well, I was just taking them from that site. But Volodya from Volodimir just seemed like a more logical abbreviation.

My name, Eric, has no abbreviations. Some people called me "E" but that's not a standard nickname.


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> Volodya is not a short of Vladimir ....is like little Vova i don't know how it say right in English


Volodya is a diminutive of Vova.


and talk about weird nicknames, i know lots of people over here named Ivan and being called Vanja. i believe it's the same in Russian.

John (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


and Eric, your and Vova's names have quite the similar origin. 

Eric (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> Volodya is a diminutive of Vova.
> 
> 
> and talk about weird nicknames, i know lots of people over here named Ivan and being called Vanja. i believe it's the same in Russian.



Yes ...and in Ukraine too



Naren said:


> Ah, I see. Well, I was just taking them from that site. But Volodya from Volodimir just seemed like a more logical abbreviation.
> 
> My name, Eric, has no abbreviations. Some people called me "E" but that's not a standard nickname.



Coz I think all shorter names was maked for fell more comfortable in talk.

and Eric is already small name and it's no need's to be in shorter version


----------



## loktide

I'm going on vacations today for a week 

COWABUNGA!


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> and Eric, your and Vova's names have quite the similar origin.



VOLODIMIR

VOLODI (TO OWN)

MIR (PEACE)

SO VOLODIMIR - MAN WHO OWN THE PEACE or MAN WHO CAN MAKE THE PEACE or JUST PEACEFUL GUY 



loktide said:


> I'm going on vacations today for a week
> 
> COWABUNGA!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Michael when to Mike which went to Dude which went to "Yo"

Nicknames? No. Being too casual for names. Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> My name, Eric, has no abbreviations. Some people called me "E" but that's not a standard nickname.



But "Eric Michael" can be abbreviated to "George Michael." I read it in the "Big Book of normal, everyday names abbreviated to names of gay celebrities." T'was an interesting read.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon,


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!











CATCH PHRASE BITCHES!


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon,





 new smile


----------



## Desecrated

vikings are nazi


----------



## yevetz

Fuck all nazi!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Fuck all nazi!!!!



 Nie Wieder.









HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSS


----------



## Alpo

Die toten hosen?


----------



## Zepp88

Ja....ja die verdammt toten hosen........


----------



## loktide

dudes, it's been over 50 years... it's time to let go on germany's past


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> dudes, it's been over 50 years... it's time to let go on germany's past


----------



## Alpo

WAHT PAST???!?!?! GERMANIA HAS A PAST?!?!??!?!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo

zomgzomgzomg


----------



## Zepp88

KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEEK ZURG RUSH KEKEKEKEKEEKEKEKEKE


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> dudes, it's been over 50 years... it's time to let go on germany's past



There are still a huge fucking bunch of Nazis in northern Europe. In sweden we have at least 5 political parties which are nazi, 2 of them are in the government.


----------



## Zepp88

Nazis in Sweden? I wouldn't expect them to have a place in Government there.

There are tons of Neo-Nazi groups in the states as well, but none in the government that I know of.


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> There are still a huge fucking bunch of Nazis in northern Europe. In sweden we have at least 5 political parties which are nazi, 2 of them are in the government.



there always will be such bunch of losers needing to form groups and play mad to feel less pitty. IMO, they desserve no attention... garbage-people


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WAHT PAST???!?!?! GERMANIA HAS A PAST?!?!??!?!



GERMANIA HAS PASTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

rars!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

EY


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> there always will be such bunch of losers needing to form groups and play mad to feel less pitty. IMO, they desserve no attention... garbage-people



Kinda hard to ignore them when they are in the government making decisions that are affecting once life.


----------



## g3rmanium

K:


----------



## Lucky Seven

DUMBOMAPHONE


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nazis in Sweden? I wouldn't expect them to have a place in Government there.



There a lot of European countries that have them. 



> There are tons of Neo-Nazi groups in the states as well, but none in the government that I know of.



*republicans*


----------



## Lucky Seven

LETS GET TO THE NEXT PAGE GUYS!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Kinda hard to ignore them when they are in the government making decisions that are affecting once life.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> LETS GET TO THE NEXT PAGE GUYS!!!!!



Yeah.






Next page?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

INTO THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Desecrated

25263


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Honda Fit is 

maybe not...but I want one..

also



oh yeah, and



 is


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ep 17 and 18 subs almost finished


----------



## yevetz

&#1055;&#1048;&#1047;&#1044;&#1045;&#1062; 

&#1055;&#1048;&#1047;&#1044;&#1040;

&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;

can you translate?


----------



## D-EJ915

tar.bz2 quick!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tar.bz2 quick!!


bunzip 2 -c | tar xf?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Honda Fit is
> 
> maybe not...but I want one..
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and
> 
> 
> 
> is



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Lucky Seven

compression lol


----------



## D-EJ915

tar.gz!


----------



## Lucky Seven

17 is t3h lol


----------



## Desecrated

Soon time for laundry, us vikings need to get the virgin blood of our kilts.


----------



## Alpo

So you swedish kill all your hot virgin girls? That explains why you're all gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!!!


a helicopter just flew by


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> a helicopter just flew by



A roflcopter?


----------



## Lucky Seven

"Where is everyone?"






"Not down here either, hmmmm."


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> So you swedish kill all your hot virgin girls? That explains why you're all gay.



Well...in true Viking custom a raping occurs first...


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Well...in true Viking custom a raping occurs first...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EL


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Lucky Seven

"GOTCHA!!!!!!"


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> So you swedish kill all your hot virgin girls? That explains why you're all gay.



We usually kill other people virgins. But yeah, sweds are fucking gay.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay it's back up!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hooray


----------



## g3rmanium

Yay for 100000 replies!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

KUROI SENSEI!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

EU


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> We usually kill other people virgins. But yeah, sweds are fucking gay.


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> "GOTCHA!!!!!!"



TITMOUSE


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> TITMOUSE



Tits-mouse


----------



## Zepp88

YEHY!


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> YEHY!



tits-yehy


----------



## Zepp88

PIZDETZ PIZDATITS!


----------



## yevetz

no no

like this

pizdetz - tits


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> no no
> 
> like this
> 
> pizdetz - tits



 

Id rep that if I could..


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

hardy!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


>



Curved Pattern


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> Curved Pattern



Q?


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Q?



Q


----------



## El Caco

Advise please? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/34436-advise-beginner-needed.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

loal


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q?



Q!


----------



## El Caco

Will no body help me? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/34436-advise-beginner-needed.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## D-EJ915

jjjj


----------



## El Caco

please

ugly please


----------



## Lucky Seven

I changed my avatar. UJR FTW!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hlah


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> please
> 
> ugly please



I have no idea.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> I have no idea.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/34436-advise-beginner-needed.html


----------



## D-EJ915

tcct


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/34436-advise-beginner-needed.html



I read that thread. But I teached myself to play guitar.


----------



## El Caco

Fair enough


----------



## yevetz

Firedragon said:


> Will no body help me? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/34436-advise-beginner-needed.html



replied


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Fair enough



Ya.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Lucky Seven

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## yevetz

FCUK!


----------



## El Caco

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## yevetz

Firedragon said:


> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAHHHHHHHHH



 Shit


----------



## D-EJ915

MY SERVER IS UP~desu &#9829; at least for now >__> lol.


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

AQ


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Shit



Yeah, shit!


----------



## Lucky Seven

PENIZ


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

YO DAWG!


----------



## yevetz

If your glows not on yours feet you full of shit


----------



## Lucky Seven

yevetz said:


> If your glows not on yours feet you full of shit



ehheheh, wait, what?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

You can call me "dude"


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Whoo!!

I forced my mom to watch Akira tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL


----------



## Lucky Seven

She liked it, it was her first anime.


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kaneda: TETSUO, YOU'RE A BIG BABY
Tetsuo: NO I'M NOT, oh wait...


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!! oh luck you weren't here when I Recorded this one, listen to it.

oh shit it rules \m/


it's so awesome


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's funny how much the recording and your avatar don't match up. \m/


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to bed now


----------



## D-EJ915

me too <3


----------



## Alpo

goodnight, sweet princes!


----------



## D-EJ915

thanks


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## El Caco

hey there


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

Z/


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

25400!


----------



## El Caco

test

1,2

bloody automerge, can't wait till that gets fixed.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## yevetz

What a fuck?



Desecrated said:


> good morning



HI!


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Good evening.


----------



## yevetz

good day


----------



## D-EJ915

firedragon


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## yevetz




----------



## El Caco

tired


----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## Alpo

gah


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Alpo

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## yevetz

@ Firedragon

your avatar has nice tits


----------



## Alpo

PERVERT!!


----------



## yevetz

NO not PERVERT

PREVET !!! (means hello)


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want some life-like texture


----------



## D-EJ915

haircut! lol


----------



## Kotex

No haircut!


----------



## D-EJ915

haz!


----------



## Kotex

blargh!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwaha!


----------



## gregj

How UPS works?
How UPS works? Well, their key policy is they beat the shit out of all of your packages. Then they will always come when you are not home, and leave a little note telling you to go pick up your small...


----------



## El Caco

gyarrrr


----------



## continental

what?


----------



## Adam




----------



## Lucky Seven

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Kotex

How the hell do you get gifs as avatars? Everytime I try it won't let me.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kotex said:


> How the hell do you get gifs as avatars? Everytime I try it won't let me.



You gotta be a contributor.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Join us


----------



## Alpo

Join who?


----------



## OzzyC

Alpo said:


> Join who?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy time


----------



## Alpo

sweet dreams omg anime


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai. Did I miss something?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> O hai. Did I miss something?



E-E


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E-E


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> moomoo



O()?


----------



## g3rmanium

$E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated

I feel asleep last night some I´m going to do some post whoring right now to get the count going again.


----------



## Desecrated

I found a georg bollin 11-string on swedish ebay for 1100 us dollars, I wish I had that kind of money


----------



## Desecrated

But if I had that money I don't know If I would buy a 11 string classical or if I would get a custom 8 string electrical.


----------



## Desecrated

I really like electrical guitar but I think nylon sounds better, especially when tuned low, it sounds really evil.


----------



## Desecrated

But a healthy amount of distortion on a 8string never sounds really bad either.


----------



## Desecrated

but at the same time I've been using the high strings more then the low string lately so a 8-string with one low and one high string might be optimal right now.


----------



## Desecrated

But then I start thinking about a 8-string classical instead, but I´m sure they cost even more to buy then the 11-string classical, which is kinda weird.


----------



## Desecrated

Of course non of this mater since I don't have any money either way.


----------



## Desecrated

but you can always dream.


----------



## Desecrated

*!25500!*


----------



## Desecrated

O I have 690 post in this thread now


----------



## Desecrated

I might as well post 9 posts more to get an even number


----------



## Desecrated

this is like open mic night.


----------



## Desecrated

the time is 15.55 soon.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to jump in the shower


----------



## Desecrated

HAHAHA I was waiting for a client to contact me on MSN, when I just found out that I haven't logged in to MSN myself.


----------



## Desecrated

just 4 more posts


----------



## Desecrated

I want to eat pizza today,


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if it´s worth baking today or if I should just wok some vegetables.


----------



## Desecrated

turning page soon


----------



## Desecrated

Perfect, new page and it´s 15.55 o'clock now.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm bored


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> O I have 690 post in this thread now



Congratulations!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm bored



Everybody is.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## g3rmanium

I/


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

W"


----------



## g3rmanium

Z/


----------



## g3rmanium

K(


----------



## g3rmanium

X(


----------



## yevetz

khui


----------



## g3rmanium

Z/


----------



## g3rmanium

I:


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

s:


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 25,527
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 5,872
D-EJ915 5,154
Alpo 3,320
Naren 2,465
Desecrated 702
Zepp88 685
yevetz 495
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 415
JJ Rodriguez 397
Seedawakener 392
HotRodded7321 346
Wiggywiggler 325
playstopause 325
Buzz762 303
Luck Seven 299
nitelightboy 259
technomancer 231
Makelele 229
VEGETA 217
loktide 183
Nik 169
OzzyC 134
rg7420user 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
Karl Hungus 71
Aaron 70
Firedragon 68
garcia3441 66
Michael 66
Ryan 62
ZeroSignal 57
eeone 56
Alex-D33 54
stitch216 49
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
BinaryTox1n 39
Blexican 38
B Lopez 36
urklvt 34
Spoongirl 33
Kotex 33
Cyanide_Anima 32
Jon 28
ne14muddin 27
Shikaru 27
Metal Ken 27
Mr. S 27
ohio_eric 26
Unknown Doodl3.2 22
Shawn 19
Leon 16
TheMissing 16
Bound 16
ibzrg1570 16
Scott 15
RgAscendant 15
Adam 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
ShawnFjellstad 14
omentremor 13
zimbloth 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
jim777 12
Hellbound 12
7Strings 11
Oguz286 11
Kakaka 11
LordOVchaoS 10
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
noodles 10
bostjan 9
AngelVivaldi 9
Jason 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
cadenhead 7
huber 7
garden of grey 6
Donnie 6
Popsyche 6
metalfiend666 6
johnw 6
The Arisen 6
SevenDeadly 6
drelo 5
Emiliano 5
Snake Doctor 5
Moro 5
Bobby 5
Chris 5
Luan 5
high-eye 4
Espaul 4
b3n 4
twooos 4
sakeido 4
oompa 4
swedenuck 4
Lozek 4
Seven 4
Ancestor 4
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
Regor 3
Toshiro 3
jaredowty 3
skattabrain 3
DelfinoPie 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Hawksmoor 3
amonb 3
Satan 3
Samer 3
iumentum 3
Ken 3
skinhead 3
Universalis 3
Dive-Baum 2
telecaster90 2
HighGain510 2
Coiso 2
eelblack2 2
nicknuisance 2
dpm 2
Firebeard 2
Mark. A 2
Darth Vader 2
Matt Crooks 2
David 2
Volsung 2
Carrion 2
Jarrett 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
Satyr 2
DangerousTacos 2
nikt 2
IbanezFan 2
Creepy 2
djpharoah 2
The Dubya 1
Applejelly91 1
gregj 1
JesseTheMachine 1
WayneCustom7 1
777 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
neon_black88 1
Skeksis 1
DBDbadreligion 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
jaymz_wylde 1
jacksonplayer 1
Labrie 1
Bammbamm 1
thadood 1
MF_Kitten 1
220BX 1
th249z 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
Invader 1
dtrax 1
KillMAH 1
canuck brian 1
shadowgenesis 1
Tzoni 1
Bartok 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
Thep 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
god_puppet 1
Spinedriver 1
malufet 1
jaxadam 1
7StringofAblicK 1
Soma 1
Lee 1
7 Dying Trees 1
Shaman 1
jarrydn 1
Azyiu 1
rummy 1
Mastodon 1
crazy_cree 1
ManBeast 1
continental 1
Gabe777 1
Mr. Test 1
NecroSamist 1
mgood 1
Allen Garrow 1
JoelLXVI 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.31808 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## yevetz

yevetz 495


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> yevetz 495



Yeah. E.


----------



## Alpo

Well, hello!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Well, hello!



Hallo Aleksi. Na, alles Fatboy?


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon



o hai!


----------



## Lucky Seven

We're moooovin on up!!!


300th post in this thread for me!!!


----------



## Desecrated

hi!


----------



## Desecrated

Luck Seven said:


> We're moooovin on up!!!



funny the page is loading down for me every time i post.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Yo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> funny the page is loading down for me every time i post.



Going down is METAL!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

EU.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Going down is METAL!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

/b/


----------



## Alpo

moo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## Alpo

PÄKÖTÅKü


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> PÄKÖTÅKü


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

A;


----------



## g3rmanium

J:


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ohio


----------



## yevetz

"Invisible kid never see what he did........."


----------



## Lucky Seven

METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! \m/(>.<)\m/


----------



## yevetz

Kiev


----------



## Lucky Seven

WOA


----------



## yevetz

no 

Vova


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> no
> 
> Vova


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Lucky Seven

G3RMANY FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

I was born In Germany


----------



## Lucky Seven

I took German for 3 years


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## Lucky Seven

2:22 pm here


----------



## yevetz

23.04 here


----------



## Desecrated

22.17 here.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

geh!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

turning page


----------



## Desecrated

new


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> geh!!!!



GHEY!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm sick today...

And I don't just mean morally...


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rah!



you know what we haven't seen in a long time;

BANANANA~


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Karl Hungus

Boku wa Butt-chan!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Lucky Seven

HAY GAIZ!

I'm going to bed


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## Alpo

JeffJeff~nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

<3 I'm going to bed you gaiz!


----------



## Alpo

goodnight


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

El


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

25600!


----------



## Alpo

Wooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Wooooo


----------



## Desecrated

way to early for morning


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Alpo

omgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## yevetz

omfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfg


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> omfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfgomfg


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## El Caco

.4


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> .4



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

!Q


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Alpo

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## Alpo

Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm





g3rmanium said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## Desecrated

Now it's morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Now it's morning



Ah?


----------



## XEN

I'm posting here 'cause I'm bored stiff. There. I posted. kthxbai


----------



## yevetz

What I Done?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

I... don't know.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

urklvt said:


> I'm posting here 'cause I'm bored stiff. There. I posted. kthxbai


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



_


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm



hell yeah


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

< That bunny is metal


----------



## Lucky Seven

I can't reach my head


----------



## g3rmanium

zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.


----------



## yevetz

Hi mike!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## yevetz

GBOB GLOBAL BATTLE OF THE BANDS



g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Vova.


Hallo Johann.


Hallo


----------



## Desecrated

hallo everybody with a name


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hallo everybody with a name


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

TOO MANY PANCAKES


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Turtle~!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Vova.
> 
> 
> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> Hallo



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



I lol'd.


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Vova.
> 
> 
> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> Hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Hell yeah I want cheesy poofs!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hell yeah I want cheesy poofs!



Hä?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hä?




Yessir! Yep! You're damn right! Fiddlesticks! Ahso! Das stimmt! ZOMGWTFBBQ! Genau!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yessir! Yep! You're damn right! Fiddlesticks! Ahso! Das stimmt! ZOMGWTFBBQ! Genau!





Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


!


----------



## g3rmanium

25700!


----------



## g3rmanium

Can I get some positive e-rep?

kthxplzbye


----------



## Desecrated

haven't we gotten further then this, shieze.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Can I get some positive e-rep?
> 
> kthxplzbye



shure you can


----------



## Desecrated

I can handout some positive rep for everybody on this page


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> shure you can



thanks man!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> thanks man!



no problem


----------



## Alpo

poopoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> poopoo





Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm





Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm





Alpo said:


> zomgzomgzomgzomgzgomzomgzomggzogmzogm


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> poopoo



positive e-rep for you


----------



## Desecrated

New page


----------



## Alpo

Desecrated said:


> positive e-rep for you



Why, spank you! Have some rep!


----------



## Lee

Rep for all


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


I set up a WDS link in my house for my new router


----------



## Alpo

omg!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

gwar!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID CIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII8

OH NOES


----------



## Desecrated

I think I'm starting to get hungry, maybe


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

When do you get another bright green dot ? at 3000 points or ?


----------



## D-EJ915

coelocanth...?


----------



## Desecrated

nope, no chocolate


----------



## Lucky Seven

omg, worst singer ever


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh


----------



## Zepp88

EAT BUNNY 


                   



yum!


----------



## Groff

Funneh bunneh


----------



## Zepp88

ZILLLLLLLLLLLLLLTOID!!!! THE HORROR! THE HORROR!


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lucky Seven

Children


----------



## Ivan

?


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> Children



 FOOD EAT!


----------



## yevetz

IT FUD  ME INGLISH IS GUD


----------



## Ivan

&#1032;&#1077;&#1089;. &#1052;&#1072;&#1112; &#1080;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1096; &#1080;&#1079; &#1075;&#1091;&#1076;, &#1090;&#1091;.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> FOOD EAT!


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> &#1032;&#1077;&#1089;. &#1052;&#1072;&#1112; &#1080;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1096; &#1080;&#1079; &#1075;&#1091;&#1076;, &#1090;&#1091;.





e-rep for that



you know cyrilian ABC?


----------



## Desecrated

I just ate,


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> e-rep for that
> 
> 
> 
> you know cyrilian ABC?



thanks. 

yes. i know Cyrillic alphabet, the primary alphabet in Serbian language. 

&#1040;&#1112; &#1082;&#1077;&#1085; &#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1076; &#1072; &#1073;&#1080;&#1090; &#1086;&#1092; &#1112;&#1091;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1080;&#1085;&#1080;&#1072;&#1085;, &#1090;&#1091;.


----------



## yevetz

&#1048;&#1058;&#1057; &#1043;&#1059;&#1044; 

&#1071; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078; &#1085;&#1072; &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1059;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1086;&#1085; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1103; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1048;&#1058;&#1057; &#1043;&#1059;&#1044;
> 
> &#1071; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078; &#1085;&#1072; &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1059;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1086;&#1085; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1103; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;



pizdetz? 



Hi Vova


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> &#1048;&#1058;&#1057; &#1043;&#1059;&#1044;
> 
> &#1071; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078; &#1085;&#1072; &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1059;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1080; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1086;&#1085; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083; &#1084;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1057;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1103; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;



Ok. let's just say I understood about 75% of what you just wrote.


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's pizza tiem gaiz


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> pizdetz?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vova



 

sOMETHING LIKE THAT 

Hi mate


----------



## Lucky Seven

moar like hello


----------



## Zepp88

Yay!!!  BUNNY


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> Ok. let's just say I understood about 75% of what you just wrote.



I said that words in Serbian Russian and Ukrainian are similar and I have a frind in Serbia and when he talk slowly (on Serbian language) I can understand what he say


----------



## Desecrated

Cyrillic is one fucked up way of typing


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> Cyrillic is one fucked up way of typing



no. not really. it's easier than english, trust me. 



yevetz said:


> I said that words in Serbian Russian and Ukrainian are similar and I have a frind in Serbia and when he talk slowly (on Serbian language) I can understand what he say



then I understood 100% of what you said.


----------



## Lucky Seven

nyoro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~n


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Cyrillic is one fucked up way of typing






Yeah...it's a headfuck....Use the Latin/Roman/Whateverthefuck alphabet damnit!


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> Cyrillic is one fucked up way of typing



It's 100 times easier coz in cyrilian there not sounds that have 2 letters like "sh" or "ch" in cyrilian all sound have letters like sh - &#1064; ch - &#1063;


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah...it's a headfuck....Use the Latin/Roman/Whateverthefuck alphabet damnit!



abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

&#1072;&#1073;&#1074;&#1075;&#1076;&#1106;&#1077;&#1078;&#1079;&#1080;&#1112;&#1082;&#1083;&#1113;&#1084;&#1085;&#1114;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1089;&#1090;&#1115;&#1091;&#1092;&#1093;&#1094;&#1095;&#1119;&#1096;

&#1063;&#1083;&#1086;&#1083;&#1063;


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvxwz
> 
> &#1072;&#1073;&#1074;&#1075;&#1076;&#1106;&#1077;&#1078;&#1079;&#1080;&#1112;&#1082;&#1083;&#1113;&#1084;&#1085;&#1114;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1089;&#1090;&#1115;&#1091;&#1092;&#1093;&#1094;&#1095;&#1119;&#1096;
> 
> &#1063;&#1083;&#1086;&#1083;&#1063;



See...cyrillian is longer!


----------



## Ivan

Cyrillic 


yeah, it's longer, but it's phonetic. one sound = one letter.


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> See...cyrillian is longer!



Yes but it have the letters to each sounds

and BTW there is not 100% correct cyrilian


----------



## Zepp88

I should learn Russian sometime, after I learn Russian I should be able to learn others easier...it was fairly easy to learn German...


----------



## yevetz

Learn Ukrainian it's better


----------



## Lucky Seven

...


----------



## Ivan

i think Slavic languages are a bit tougher than German, for you native English speakers.


----------



## Lucky Seven

lalala



eeone said:


> i think Slavic languages are a bit tougher than German, for you native English speakers.



German's really easy, if you know English...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah....my first experience with a Slavic language was Hungarian....and it was a headfuck.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.





Wie gehts dir heute?



yevetz said:


>


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....my first experience with a Slavic language was Hungarian....and it was a headfuck.



Real slavic languages it's Ukrainian Russian and Belarussian ( I mean grammar)


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....my first experience with a Slavic language was Hungarian....and it was a headfuck.



Hungarian ain't a Slavic language. The only similar language to Hungarian is Finnish and they're both hell.

Slavic are more like Polish, Czech, Ukrainian, Russian, Serbian...


----------



## Lucky Seven

AIDS


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo.




Hallo, Johann. Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Desecrated

I think german is pretty easy, sure as hell beats Ukraine.


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> I think german is pretty easy, sure as hell beats Ukraine.


That's cause you're Swedish.


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> Hungarian ain't a Slavic language. The only similar language to Hungarian is Finnish and they're both hell.
> 
> Slavic are more like Polish, Czech, Ukrainian, Russian, Serbian...








Luck Seven said:


> AIDS



I mean FUCK AIDS


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> That's cause you're Swedish.



Yeah....any Germanic language is easy to pick up if you already speak one...


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> I think german is pretty easy, sure as hell beats Ukraine.



What di you say about ukraine  ?



JK


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> Hungarian ain't a Slavic language. The only similar language to Hungarian is Finnish and they're both hell.
> 
> Slavic are more like Polish, Czech, Ukrainian, Russian, Serbian...



Oh okay, thanks. I thought that Hungarian "sounded" like it could be a slavic language. In any case though...it's an odd language....but that Hungarian chick was fuckin hot so I don't give a shit


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....any Germanic language is easy to pick up if you already speak one...



sure. my english is pretty good, and i seem to pick up German really easy. Cambridge ESOL - Exams - CPE (Certificate of Proficiency in English)


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> That's cause you're Swedish.



I guess so to, swedish is like a perverted form of german,


----------



## yevetz

I was born in German But I know only couple words

Achtung...Gutten tak....Shprehen zi duche....shvine.... I think that all 



Zepp88 said:


> Oh okay, thanks. I thought that Hungarian "sounded" like it could be a slavic language. In any case though...it's an odd language....but that Hungarian chick was fuckin hot so I don't give a shit



In Hungarian very many similar words

But in english too (not very many but they are there)


----------



## Zepp88

Neato....three years of German classes and living in Germany for a month was enough to get me really comfortable with the language....and if I don't know a word...I do charades...or just try to ask..

"Was ist das ding?" 
"Grumble grumble ein Feuerzeuge!" 
"Ach..ja, ich will ein...das...ding..danke!"


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> What di you say about ukraine  ?
> 
> 
> 
> JK



O come on, you know that Ukraine is urine bladder of the black sea


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> Neato....three years of German classes and living in Germany for a month was enough to get me really comfortable with the language....and if I don't know a word...I do charades...or just try to ask..
> 
> "Was ist das ding?"
> "Grumble grumble ein Feuerzeuge!"
> "Ach..ja, ich will ein...das...ding..danke!"



exactly. so i was in this music store in Austria, and my friend (who lived nine years in Germany) is speaking with the salesman in German. i understand everything they're saying and at one point i pop in the conversation and ask something about the combo. the salesman replied me politely, in English, of course... i blushed... 




Desecrated said:


> O come on, you know that Ukraine is urine bladder of the black sea


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts dir heute?



Gut, hab die Nacht aber schlecht geschlafen und war deswegen ziemlich platt.

Morgen hab ich mir noch einen Tag Urlaub genommen und dann gehts Mittwoch möglicherweise ab nach Berchtesgaden zum Wandern.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> O come on, you know that Ukraine is urine bladder of the black sea



Man I know that Ukraine is not a best place in the world ...but please lets try to speak without offendings....OK?


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> Man I know that Ukraine is not a best place in the world ...but please lets try to speak witout offendings....OK?



o lighten up, all europe is bad, hey I'm just saying that it looks liek a urine bladder over the black sea, you dont have to be ashamed, my country looks like a retarded penis.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> o lighten up, all europe is bad, hey I'm just saying that it looks liek a urine bladder over the black sea, you dont have to be ashamed, my country looks like a penis.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to Tumor - Flesh Salad 7".


----------



## Ivan

and my country is getting smaller every day... 

...and i don't find it all that bad...


----------



## g3rmanium

Early Noise-/Grindcore.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

25800!


----------



## Ivan

hey, g3. how to see the number of posts individual members have in one thread?


----------



## Desecrated

Europe Map

just look at all does odd shapes


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> and my country is getting smaller every day...
> 
> ...and i don't find it all that bad...



I would have no problem with that, you can take the south of sweden, nothing of importance there anyway


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> Europe Map
> 
> just look at all does odd shapes



that's not a 100% accurate map. we're no longer in federation with Montenegro. and their capital is not called Titograd from a long time ago...



eeone said:


> hey, g3. how to see the number of posts individual members have in one thread?



never mind. got it.


----------



## heavy7-665

RANDOMNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> that's not a 100% accurate map. we're no longer in federation with Montenegro. and their capital is not called Titograd from a long time ago...



sorry.


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Desecrated

I think that the pace of this thread has started to move along.


----------



## Desecrated

We should get all the bots to post in here, like mr test, george bush and darth vader.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## Desecrated

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

or even better; 

Bananana~RAWR!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!!


----------



## El Caco

Mental







age








going









down








must








RESIST







 









BANANA POOOOOPAAAAAHHHH

 Resist, you can not.


----------



## Lucky Seven

DAAAA POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Lucky Seven

Good night!!!


----------



## El Caco

look its the chick from the grudge

shed be freaky in the sack


----------



## Lucky Seven

Firedragon said:


> look its the chick from the grudge
> 
> shed be freaky in the sack



I'm pretty sure that's a dude.


----------



## Buzz762

I have not been in this thread for a very long time. I'm sort of disappointed at how far it's come since last time I looked at it.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Buzz762 said:


> I have not been in this thread for a very long time. I'm sort of disappointed at how far it's come since last time I looked at it.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## El Caco

Luck Seven said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a dude.



No prob cause I said that looks like the chick from the grudge

shed be freaky in the sack, meaning the chick from the grudge, cause shes freaky


----------



## Lucky Seven

oh, suuuuuuuuuure


----------



## El Caco

Luck Seven said:


> oh, suuuuuuuuuure



Settle down, no need to get so excited 

but thinking about it that would be even freakier


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## Lucky Seven

!ayn~ananab


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## El Caco

Disturbing


----------



## D-EJ915

xd


----------



## Alpo

omgomgomgmorningomgomgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck I'm tired


----------



## Alpo

You sure are.


----------



## Kotex

I contribute!
I contribute pics and news.lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Buzz762 said:


> I have not been in this thread for a very long time. I'm sort of disappointed at how far it's come since last time I looked at it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## yevetz

hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> hallo!



Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo

yo


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> yo



 Gruß!


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo.




Gutten tak


----------



## Alpo

Helllllllllllloooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## yevetz

I am bored on work


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> I am bored on work



Who isn't?


----------



## Alpo

I R BORED AT HOME!


----------



## yevetz

General director 



g3rmanium said:


> Who isn't?


----------



## Zepp88

Genau  Arbeit ist immer doch langweilich.

Johann, sprechen nur Deutsch heute?


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Who isn't?



Soon I will buy 7620


----------



## Zepp88

Heute kaufe ich ein neues Auto


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## yevetz

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAZAFAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Heute kaufe ich ein neues Auto



Ich hab kein Auto mehr und vermisse auch keins.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab kein Auto mehr und vermisse auch keins.



Ja, aber du wohnst ins Deutschland, du brauchst kein Auto. Ich hab jezt ein Ford Explorer und es benuzt(sp?) zu viele Petrol. Es macht 15 MPG(miles per gallon). Ganz ganz zu teuer jede Woche. 

Das Honda Fit macht 30-34 MPG, und ist eine kleine Auto, ganz besser...und nicht so teuer.



Aber.....immer noch nicht so gut wie die S-Bahn


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



W.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> W.



P.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Das Honda Fit macht 30-34 MPG, und ist eine kleine Auto, ganz besser...und nicht so teuer.



Bilder?



Zepp88 said:


> Aber.....immer noch nicht so gut wie die S-Bahn



Ich fahre immer U-Bahn. Kuck mal, hier steige ich immer ein.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> P.



 

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bin mal kurz noch was einkaufen. Ich ess glaub ich einen Salat zu Mittag.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich fahre nie mit U-bahn, immer S-bahn wenn in Deutschland

Ich suche fuer bilder, es heißt Honda Jazz in Europa



g3rmanium said:


> Bin mal kurz noch was einkaufen. Ich ess glaub ich einen Salat zu Mittag.



Okay, es musst ein Wurst Salat sein! 

Full Test: 2007 Honda Fit < es gibst viele Bilder hier.


----------



## yevetz

&#1061;&#1040;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096; &#1087;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1093;


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> &#1061;&#1040;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096; &#1087;&#1080;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1093;



Ahso


?


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

Morning


----------



## Zepp88

Morgen


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.

                                                                    

Hallo


----------



## Alpo

Hallo!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Gutten morgen


----------



## g3rmanium

Hab mir mal den Bericht von Honda da angesehen, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Hallo!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

25900!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hab mir mal den Bericht von Honda da angesehen, Mike.



 Nett ja? Und billig!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nett ja? Und billig!



Jo. Mh.

Hab ja nicht so die Ahnung von Autos.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo. Mh.
> 
> Hab ja nicht so die Ahnung von Autos.



Ja, ich auch, aber ich lese viel uber diese Wagon Autos, und MPG.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich auch, aber ich lese viel uber diese Wagon Autos, und MPG.



Und wenn du dorthin ziehst, wo du arbeitest? Zu teuer?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und wenn du dorthin ziehst, wo du arbeitest? Zu teuer?



Ich arbeite weit von Hause. Die Petrol ist teuer. (I think I understood your question, I still get confused on the usuage of "ziehst" or similar things)

Viele in Virginia musst weit fahren fuer Arbeiten.



g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Ich arbeite weit von Hause. Die Petrol ist teuer. (I think I understood your question, I still get confused on the usuage of "ziehst" or similar things)
> 
> Viele in Virginia musst weit fahren fuer Arbeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Q.



Wie weit ist es?


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Wie weit ist es?



Um 45 meilen(sp?) ein weg. so..90 meilen total, und manchmal mehr. pro tag.

Edit: In English for clarity

45 miles to work
so another 45 to home from work
90 miles

plus more if I go to band practice or anywhere else...

and at 15 MPG in the Explorer. That sucks


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich arbeite weit von Hause. Die Petrol ist teuer. (I think I understood your question, I still get confused on the usuage of "ziehst" or similar things)



Umziehen meinte ich.

Meine Frage war eher, warum du nicht näher an deine Arbeitsstelle ziehst.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Um 45 meilen(sp?) ein weg. so..90 meilen total, und manchmal mehr. pro tag.



Sowas gibts hier aber auch. Gibt Leute auf meiner Arbeit, die in Augsburg wohnen und in München arbeiten.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Um 45 meilen(sp?) ein weg. so..90 meilen total, und manchmal mehr. pro tag.
> 
> Edit: In English for clarity
> 
> 45 miles to work
> so another 45 to home from work
> 90 miles
> 
> plus more if I go to band practice or anywhere else...
> 
> and at 15 MPG in the Explorer. That sucks


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Umziehen meinte ich.
> 
> Meine Frage war eher, warum du nicht näher an deine Arbeitsstelle ziehst.



Ahso,

es gibts keine gute Arbeiten naeher. In Northern Virginia gibt es viele arbeit mit die Regierung.



g3rmanium said:


> Sowas gibts hier aber auch. Gibt Leute auf meiner Arbeit, die in Augsburg wohnen und in München arbeiten.



Wie weit ist Augsburg von Muenchen? Ich habe nie in Augsburg gewesen.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso,
> 
> es gibts keine gute Arbeiten naeher. In Northern Virginia gibt es viele arbeit mit die Regierung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie weit ist Augsburg von Muenchen? Ich habe nie in Augsburg gewesen.



Norden Virginia ist sehr teuer, ja?


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Norden Virginia ist sehr teuer, ja?



Ja, ich hore es ist mehr teuer als andere platzen, Fredericksburg ist wie "Sud-Nord Virginia"


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich hore es ist mehr teuer als andere platzen, Fredericksburg ist wie "Sud-Nord Virginia"



In der mitte


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> In der mitt*E*



Fix'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie weit ist Augsburg von Muenchen? Ich habe nie in Augsburg gewesen.



So um die 75 km.


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> In der mitte






g3rmanium said:


> Fix'd.



Ich verstehe nicht


----------



## Zepp88

E?

Genau!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Ich verstehe nicht


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E?
> 
> Genau!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!



g3rmanium said:


> Mike?



Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann?



Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike?



BOO!


----------



## Alpo

YARRRRRR!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Alpo

Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Zepp88

Cube


----------



## Alpo

Cube?


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Cube?



Sphere+Cube=Death


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



Go ahead, try to fit a sphere in a cube. DEATH


----------



## Desecrated

._
|o|
.-

Sphere in a cube.


----------



## D-EJ915

foaming!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ._
> |o|
> .-
> 
> Sphere in a cube.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Go ahead, try to fit a sphere in a cube. DEATH



OMFGWTFBBQ!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> OMFGWTFBBQ!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich war mal kurz Blut spenden.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich war mal kurz Blut spenden.



Sphere in a Cube kosten blut~?!?!??!??!!!!!?!?!?!?!BBQ~~?~!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sphere in a Cube kosten blut~?!?!??!??!!!!!?!?!?!?!BBQ~~?~!?!?!?!?!?!



Ja, dein ganzes Blut.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> banana~nya!



O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

ABR FTW


----------



## D-EJ915

123


----------



## D-EJ915

1234


----------



## D-EJ915

12345


----------



## D-EJ915

123456


----------



## D-EJ915

1234567


----------



## D-EJ915

12345678


----------



## D-EJ915

123456789


----------



## D-EJ915

2345


----------



## D-EJ915

23546


----------



## D-EJ915

235467


----------



## D-EJ915

2345678


----------



## D-EJ915

23456789


----------



## D-EJ915

3456


----------



## D-EJ915

34567


----------



## D-EJ915

345678


----------



## D-EJ915

3456789


----------



## D-EJ915

4567


----------



## D-EJ915

45678


----------



## D-EJ915

456789


----------



## D-EJ915

5678


----------



## D-EJ915

56789


----------



## D-EJ915

7689


----------



## D-EJ915

789


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## D-EJ915

00


----------



## D-EJ915

01


----------



## D-EJ915

02


----------



## D-EJ915

03


----------



## D-EJ915

04


----------



## D-EJ915

05


----------



## D-EJ915

06


----------



## D-EJ915

07


----------



## D-EJ915

08


----------



## D-EJ915

09


----------



## D-EJ915

10


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## D-EJ915

16


----------



## D-EJ915

17


----------



## D-EJ915

18


----------



## D-EJ915

19


----------



## D-EJ915

20


----------



## D-EJ915

21


----------



## D-EJ915

22


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## Alpo

HAI JEFF!


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## D-EJ915

28


----------



## D-EJ915

30


----------



## D-EJ915

31


----------



## D-EJ915

32


----------



## D-EJ915

33


----------



## D-EJ915

34


----------



## D-EJ915

35


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## g3rmanium

Not bad...


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## D-EJ915

40


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

42 stop fucking the count


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

44


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you


----------



## D-EJ915

oh my god dude


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck your ass


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you 1


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you 2


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you 3


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you 4


----------



## Desecrated

fuck me to


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting action there.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> fuck me to


----------



## Zepp88

STEP INTO THE SPHERICAL CUBE OF DEATH!!!!! REPENT!!!!!!! APFELSAFT!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> STEP INTO THE SPHERICAL CUBE OF DEATH!!!!! REPENT!!!!!!! APFELSAFT!!!!!



Apfelsaft.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Apfelsaft.



Schmeckts!


----------



## D-EJ915

beh


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schmeckts!



Ja is guad.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> T.



e?


----------



## D-EJ915

COW fanboys are fucking retarded


----------



## Zepp88

E!




















CUBES!!!!! 



D-EJ915 said:


> COW fanboys are fucking retarded



 COW likes crack.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> u.



v.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Dem kann ich nur unter Vorbehalten zustimmen.


----------



## Zepp88

gruß


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dem kann ich nur unter Vorbehalten zustimmen.



uhh? Warum?>


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Zepp88

SALAZAR! GO FORTH! FIT SPHERES INTO CUBES! WE SHALL DESTROY THE KNOWN UNIVERSE! AND FEW WE DON'T KNOW!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Dem kann ich nur unter Vorbehalten zustimmen.



O Rly?


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> O Rly?



Ya rly.


----------



## Lee

No wai!


----------



## D-EJ915

decapitation!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ENGAGE THE CUBEULATOR!!! 

SUMMON THE HUNGUS!! 

 EAT THE KITTY!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> ENGAGE THE CUBEULATOR!!!
> 
> SUMMON THE HUNGUS!!
> 
> EAT THE KITTY!



For great justice.


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> For great justice.



JUSTICE!!!!




Except eating the kitty....that will be no eating the kitty...


ENGAGE SPHERICAL DARK MATTER DISPLACEMENT DEVICE!!! EXPONENT OF INFINITY PLUS PI!


----------



## D-EJ915

cubulator?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> cubulator?



indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmm


----------



## Zepp88

Anybody notice that admitted pedophile McClellan who has been on the news looks like Burton C Bell?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



Get cubed!


----------



## Alpo

Cube


----------



## Desecrated

good something


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Cube


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


>



 +1


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> +1



4 Bars motherfucker!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm so fucking bored, it's to late to call anybody, there is nothing on tv, nobody is online, There are no new threads on sevenstring, I've seen every fucking horrormovie ever made, and the only thing interesting to watch is still in productions. 

I'm bored.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E.



i agree


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> I'm so fucking bored, it's to late to call anybody, there is nothing on tv, nobody is online, There are no new threads on sevenstring, I've seen every fucking horrormovie ever made, and the only thing interesting to watch is still in productions.
> 
> I'm bored.



porn


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I'm so fucking bored, it's to late to call anybody, there is nothing on tv, nobody is online, There are no new threads on sevenstring, I've seen every fucking horrormovie ever made, and the only thing interesting to watch is still in productions.
> 
> I'm bored.



You could call me, but that probably would cost an arm and a leg


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



indeed


----------



## Alpo

Wohoo!


----------



## Lucky Seven

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> indeed


----------



## Desecrated

Luck Seven said:


> porn



I don't watch porn, I might lay may moral aside and start to soon,


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> You could call me, but that probably would cost an arm and a leg



I think so to


----------



## Kotex

I've got really bad gas.

I fart in your general direction.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Wohoo!



yes!


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> I don't watch porn, I might lay may moral aside and start to soon,



And I watch it....... often I watch with my wife/girlfriend I think porn rules


----------



## Lucky Seven

Danzig FTW!!!!!! (his first album anyway)


----------



## yevetz

DANCING

VERKA SERDUCHKA ---MOST POPULAR MUSIC IN UKRAINE (THIS IS NOT A WOMAN THIS A MAN)


----------



## Lee

What the fuck?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Groff

yevetz said:


> often I watch with my wife/girlfriend



You mean you have to choose?


----------



## yevetz

TheMissing said:


> You mean you have to choose?



 

No we not married but we live together more than 1.5 years so I call her my wife ...but in fact she is my girlfriend



Lee said:


> What the fuck?





Luck Seven said:


> Seriously, what the fuck?



Yes guys this is my shitly, low culture country


----------



## D-EJ915

Putfile - asp plus more


----------



## Lucky Seven

[googlevid]3197979066853105164[/googlevid] 

Jeff will love this video


----------



## D-EJ915

Putfile - asp plus more


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> [googlevid]3197979066853105164[/googlevid]
> 
> Jeff will love this video


what the hell


----------



## Stitch




----------



## OzzyC

stitch216 said:


>



What the heck are you doing in this thread, Simon?


----------



## Stitch

Killing time. 

Blex never posts in our thread anymore, I need more companionship than you and some foreign weirdos.


----------



## D-EJ915

obviously watching the pantsu vid


----------



## OzzyC

I understand, those Carvin lovers are weird.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya!


----------



## Lucky Seven

PAN! PAN! PAN! PAN!


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Lucky Seven

butthurt


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> eww



oh, are you butthurt?

390 kb/s from Megaupload, fuck yeah!!!


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ.

Nice post count.


----------



## D-EJ915

ra!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> D-EJ.
> 
> Nice post count.


ah I had 11111? fuck, I missed it


----------



## Lucky Seven

BA

AIDS


----------



## D-EJ915

ah no 26126 still showed as 11111


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

WHORE


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


>



Saved for the archives.


----------



## D-EJ915

yessirreeee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Anime


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm tasty <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

bed get


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## yevetz

wazuP?


----------



## Alpo

wazdown?


----------



## amonb

waz over there?


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

ZOMGWTFBBQ!


----------



## Desecrated

I want pizza


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ah I had 11111? fuck, I missed it



And I was looking forward to 2000 posts, your stats are just crazy-


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> ZOMGWTFBBQ!



wonder if barbecued pizza tastes good


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> wonder if barbecued pizza tastes good



It probably does, that's an awesome idea!


----------



## Alpo

Deepfried pizza wrapped in bacon and deepfried again is my favourite.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Deepfried pizza wrapped in bacon and deepfried again is my favourite.



That's an all american fatass treat! A before and after dinner snack!


----------



## Alpo

Ain't that t3h truth!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

postcount++ and some irrelevant garble about something or other.

Deepfried pizza? You've not lived untill you've had a deep fried mars bar...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Desecrated said:


> wonder if barbecued pizza tastes good


Frozen pizza's don't BBQ well, i've tried, the base is ok, but flipping it to cook the topping turns out quite disastrously


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Zepp88

RESTART THE SPHERICAL CUBULATION DEVICE!!!


----------



## El Caco

All this talk about pizza and I live 130km from the nearest take away.


----------



## Zepp88

L7 REPOST THE MIGHTY SPINNING CUBE! SO THAT WE CAN WATCH IN AWE AT IT'S GREATNESS!


----------



## yevetz

HIYA!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> HIYA!



CUBE!


----------



## Alpo

CUBEUBEUBEUBE


----------



## yevetz

COVABUNGA!!!!!! = MAZAFAKA!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR! WHERE IS THE MIGHTY SPINNING CUBE!


----------



## Groff

yevetz said:


> COVABUNGA!!!!!!



BOSSA NOVA!!!


....



....Chevy Nova?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> i agree



Thanks.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> All this talk about pizza and I live 130km from the nearest take away.



All this talk about pizza and I live 50 m from the nearest take away.


----------



## Zepp88

They're gathering!

WE NEED MIGHTY SPINNING CUBE!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann.

Cube.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik*E*.


----------



## Zepp88

JQhann! 


Sphere.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

bored...bored...bored...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Mike.



Zepp88 said:


> Cube.



Cubes are so 2 D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JQhann!



Mik*e*!


----------



## g3rmanium

7 Dying Trees said:


> bored...bored...bored...



Rock on!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann



Hexahedron.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

42.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

26200!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

f.


----------



## Desecrated

joppie


----------



## Desecrated

I'm just posting some smiley's that I'm going to copy and use on msn:


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Alpo

yo


----------



## Desecrated

oy


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm just posting some smiley's that I'm going to copy and use on msn:



I see no CUBE


----------



## Alpo

CUBE? CUBE!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I need no cubes, I'm square enough.


----------



## yevetz

FAKAFAKAFAKA!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Is there a SPHERE available?


----------



## Alpo

No. We have CUBEs.


----------



## Zepp88

No, no we don't I summoned L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR to provide the SPINNING CUBE but it hasn't happened. Unless somebody supplys a ROTATING SPHERE then we can summon the HUNGUS to bring forth the CUBE


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## yevetz

COOCOO!!!!


----------



## Alpo

moomoo~nya


----------



## Zepp88

The lack of SPHERICAL CUBULATION is what causes the forum to go down. 

L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR! SUPPLY!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Desecrated

26221


----------



## Desecrated

26222 now


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


>



L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR IS BANISHED FROM THE CUBEOSPHERE I NOW SUPPLY SPINNING CUBE












OBSERVE! 









AND SUMMON THE HUNGUS!

















HE IS COME!








NOW TO THWART THE HORDE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> whee!



Pay attention! The HUNGUS they approach!!

                                                                                                      

They will form CUBES


----------



## Alpo

Hungi!


----------



## Zepp88

See the head!? It's CUBIC!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/34747-good-american-based-metal-clothing-website.html

View this thread, answer it thusly and earn the satisfaction of the HEXAHEDRON


----------



## yevetz

ahhh......


----------



## Alpo

oohhhh...


----------



## D-EJ915

NYORON


----------



## Zepp88

doobly doobly.


----------



## Lucky Seven

L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR RETURNS WITH ULTIMATE ROTATING SPHERE EARTH


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR RETURNS WITH ULTIMATE ROTATING SPHERE EARTH



YOU ARE HENCE ADMITTED BACK TO THE CUBEOSPHERE.







What up dude?


----------



## Alpo

what down dude?


----------



## Desecrated

your nuts, all of you.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmm tasty nuts


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> mmmm tasty nuts



You are a fan of nuts


----------



## D-EJ915

only 354 pages left to go until 1000 pages!!! That'll be 40,000 posts!!!


----------



## Alpo

Awesomage!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> your nuts, all of you.





D-EJ915 said:


> mmmm tasty nuts





Lee said:


> You are a fan of nuts





D-EJ915 said:


> only 354 pages left to go until 1000 pages!!! That'll be 40,000 posts!!!





Alpo said:


> Awesomage!



I  with all of these statements.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich war noch im Bratwurst-Glöckl essen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich war noch im Bratwurst-Glöckl essen.



Ich bin da gewesen! Ich denke.....

Ich bin aber stimmt zum Frauenkirche gewesen


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin da gewesen! Ich denke.....



Ehrlich?

Aber da gibts ne Menge guter Restaurants ums Rathaus. 

Ich hab zwei Dunkle getrunken.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo?


----------



## Alpo

Hi guys!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

Oo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hi guys!



Dein neuer Avatar ist ein bißchen meh, Aleksi.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ehrlich?
> 
> Aber da gibts ne Menge guter Restaurants ums Rathaus.
> 
> Ich hab zwei Dunkle getrunken.



Ja, ich bin schoen neer die Frauenkirche. Aber ich vergesse wenn ich da gegessen. 


Zwei Dunkle?  

Zwei Mas Dunkle? 



g3rmanium said:


> Dein neuer Avatar ist ein bißchen meh, Aleksi.



metroid bitch!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwei Dunkle?
> 
> Zwei Mas Dunkle?



Nein, zwei Halbe. Zwei Maß Dunkle wäre


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, zwei Halbe. Zwei Maß Dunkle wäre



Nein, schmeckts! 





Also...the timing on those smileys is perfect....I almost LOLed


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nein, schmeckts!



Ne, zwei Maß Dunkles wären mir viel zu viel. Ich vertrag nicht so viel.

Naja. Egal. Jetzt blogge ich gerade noch ein bißchen.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

zah zah
a


----------



## Kotex

BLARGh!!!!)(UEJENKEEEESADD


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm



mmh


----------



## D-EJ915

!eG


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I invented this: "?"


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> I invented this: "?"



Yeah, well, I invented this ""


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> !eG



Ya.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOOO!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Dynamo (Ukraine) 1 - 0 Sarayevo (Serbia)

Football game (Yes this game calls football not a socker)


----------



## Lucky Seven

Gay men don't have vaginal sex


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> Dynamo (Ukraine) 1 - 0 Sarayevo (Serbia)
> 
> Football game (Yes this game calls football not a socker)



Sarayevo is not from Serbia.


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> Gay men don't have vaginal sex



This is true.

Display thine SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

fomg!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> This is true.
> 
> Display thine SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH









Oh Spinning Cube Of Truth, give us your wisdom, and vaginal sex.


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> Oh Spinning Cube Of Truth, give us your wisdom, and vaginal sex.





I deem you L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> Sarayevo is not from Serbia.



 

oops.....


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> I deem you L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH



It is an honor. Let us celebrate with the Earth Sphere of Celebration!


----------



## yevetz

Luck Seven said:


> vaginal sex.



 

nd more others sexes


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> nd more others sexes



Yes Celebrate! 

And Celebrate teh sexes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß, noch voll?


----------



## Lucky Seven

L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß, noch voll?



Ne, geht so langsam wieder.


----------



## D-EJ915

hram!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Zepp88

Alkohol is gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hram!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Alkohol is gut.



Jo aber nur in Maßen.


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH
> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF TRUTH




yes





g3rmanium said:


> Jo aber nur in Maßen.



Immer in Maßen


----------



## g3rmanium

Kennst du eigentlich den Octaver shootout, Mike?


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> Yes Celebrate!
> 
> And Celebrate teh sexes!



 

Lets celebrate!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

yevetz said:


> Lets celebrate!!!!!



But the celebration was of VAGINAL sex, not two dudes...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kennst du eigentlich den Octaver shootout, Mike?



Du magst ja die Danelectro? 

Da musst ein besser sein...


Ich gehe jetzt zum Hause, tschus!


----------



## Lucky Seven

So long Mr. Despair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du magst ja die Danelectro?
> 
> Da musst ein besser sein...
> 
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt zum Hause, tschus!



Jo das French Toast ist schon geil für 35 EUR oder so.

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> E?



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnob.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

WINrar


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Fart.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

I smell chicken lol


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I smell chicken lol


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> new page!



Where?


----------



## D-EJ915

snuggles


----------



## Kakaka

Oh baby, baby!


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

First Lucky Channel reference I've seen in another anime...


----------



## gurugow

hi


----------



## Desecrated

man I though you guys would be at 27000 at least.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> man I though you guys would be at 27000 at least.



You got 26333, damn


----------



## gurugow

woo 26335


----------



## Desecrated

Luck Seven said:


> You got 26333, damn



I will e-mail it to you later


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> First Lucky Channel reference I've seen in another anime...


omfg I'm in an anime!!!!, well this is not the first time...but the first time the part is on the right side  right part ftw!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

btw kataklysm fucking rules


TO REIGN AGAIN!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

TO REIGN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> omfg I'm in an anime!!!!, well this is not the first time...but the first time the part is on the right side  right part ftw!!!



Wait, wut?


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Wait, wut?


wut?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I didn't understand what you said up there


----------



## D-EJ915

eoh I said it was just somebody who looked kinda like me lol, it happens sometimes but their parts are always on the opposite side as mine, this one is the right side


----------



## Lucky Seven

O I C


----------



## D-EJ915

newb...


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> newb...





Damn, this Redemption CD kicks so much ass


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm?

MySpace.com - August Burns Red - Lancaster, US - Hardcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/augustburnsred

^ kicks ass \m/


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm?
> 
> MySpace.com - August Burns Red - Lancaster, US - Hardcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/augustburnsred
> 
> ^ kicks ass \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to bed


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


I'm tired too


----------



## Alpo

goodnight!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy time


----------



## Alpo

OMG GOODNITE JEFF


----------



## yevetz

uh.........


----------



## Alpo

ah......


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm up!!!! GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

hallo!!!


----------



## Alpo

Harro!


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Johann! Wie gehts dir?

Österreich ist beschissen.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Johann! Wie gehts dir?
> 
> Österreich ist beschissen.



Hallo Ivan! Jo mir gehts gut und dir?

Warum ist Österreich beschissen?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Ivan! Jo mir gehts gut und dir?



Zu heiss hier. Und ich hab keine lust mehr wasser kaufen zu gehen. 




g3rmanium said:


> Warum ist Österreich beschissen?



Im gegensatz zu Serbien kann man kein Eis essen nach 12 uhr in der Stadt. Frauen sind echt hässlich, oder Arabischer Herkunft. Zu viel Hundescheisse. Und die Jazzbar war geshlossen. 

Aber!!!
Stephansdom ftw!  




Mein Freund sagt dass München auch, wie Wien, beschissen ist.


Er sagt auch : BERLIN FTW!!!!


----------



## Alpo

yozers


----------



## Desecrated

bad morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Zu heiss hier. Und ich hab keine lust mehr wasser kaufen zu gehen.



Ah. Hier ist es heute sehr kühl.



eeone said:


> Im gegensatz zu Serbien kann man kein Eis essen nach 12 uhr in der Stadt. Frauen sind echt hässlich, oder Arabischer Herkunft. Zu viel Hundescheisse. Und die Jazzbar war geshlossen.



Ich hab eine Eisdiele vor dem Haus, die bis 23:00 auf hat  



eeone said:


> Mein Freund sagt dass München auch, wie Wien, beschissen ist.
> 
> 
> Er sagt auch : BERLIN FTW!!!!



Dein Freund spinnt.


----------



## Alpo

yes


----------



## Zepp88

LOIS! STEP ON MY CUBES!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> LOIS! STEP ON MY CUBES!



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab eine Eisdiele vor dem Haus, die bis 23:00 auf hat



Nein. In Serbien man kann essen was man will wann man will. In Wien schliessen alle Geschäfte um 18 uhr. Eisdiele im Zentrum schliesst um 24 uhr. 




g3rmanium said:


> Dein Freund spinnt.



Scheiss Bayern Fan!


----------



## Zepp88

Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!Q!



Hallo Johann.


Ich spinne.


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


> Hello



 Es ist ja "Hallo"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Nein. In Serbien man kann essen was man will wann man will. In Wien schliessen alle Geschäfte um 18 uhr. Eisdiele im Zentrum schliesst um 24 uhr.



Na da hast du doch deine Eisdiele?  



eeone said:


> Scheiss Bayern Fan!



Die Fußballmannschaft oder das Bundesland?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist ja "Hallo"


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Ivan

Die Fußballmannschaft, natürlich.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Die Fußballmannschaft, natürlich.



Ich hab überhaupt nix mit Fußball zu tun!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab überhaupt nix mit Fußball zu tun!



Ja, ja, sagen sie alle...


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab überhaupt nix mit Fußball zu tun!



Allerdings sollte ich dazusagen, daß ich ~ 500 m vom Sechziger-Stadion entfernt wohne.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Ja, ja, sagen sie alle...


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

26400!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


>




































scheiss 1860 Fan


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Zepp88

Sport interessiert mich nicht....auch wie dein geschicht!














BUECK DICH!  Sorry...ich musste....


----------



## Ivan

Zepp88 said:


> geschicht!



Gesicht?


----------



## Zepp88

eeone said:


> Gesicht?



Genau, ich bin nicht die beste


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

almost shower time


----------



## Zepp88

DUSCHEL!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> scheiss 1860 Fan



Ich bin *auch* kein 1860-Fan!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Genau, ich bin nicht die beste



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann


----------



## D-EJ915

ITZ SHOWA TIEM!!!


----------



## Alpo

Band practice


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Battousai

so what happens when this thing reaches 100,000?


----------



## Zepp88

Apple - iMac

New iMacs, slim as fuck!


----------



## Battousai

Zepp88 said:


> Apple - iMac
> 
> New iMacs, slim as fuck!




about as slim as they're useless


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## g3rmanium

Battousai said:


> about as slim as they're useless



 

Anything from Apple is useless!


----------



## g3rmanium

Battousai said:


> so what happens when this thing reaches 100,000?



Wanna help?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## gurugow

we get a sticker


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Zepp88

Apple pwns you fuckers......except for the iPhone...the only thing that pwns is itself....


----------



## Battousai

Zepp88 said:


> Apple pwns you fuckers......except for the iPhone...the only thing that pwns is itself....


apple killed the iphone with its shitty exclusive network crap! had such potential to be a wicked little thingamabob...


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww apple


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

argh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apple pwns you fuckers......except for the iPhone...the only thing that pwns is itself....



Apple is a piece of shit and they deserve to be wiped off the face of this planet.
















And their fanbois, too!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Bah...you people and your biases......


----------



## gurugow

So, how about those Yankees?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bah...you people and your biases......



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann, benutzt du Linux? Oder Windows


----------



## gurugow

banana


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Desecrated

Ouran Koukou Host Club


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!



FACE HIS KICK!!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Ivan

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> [youtubevid /youtubevid]



your avatar headbangs to the video.


----------



## Ivan

crowbar ftw!!! 


45 bpm


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

asd;flkdfl;kjdfl;afaskl;fjadf;lihas;h


finger exercises


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Mavis Beacon taught me them. Hard to get the order down, but it's a nice workout.

There is also this one

jk;fd;as;lkjfda;lkjasdv

they throw you off with the v at the end. you don't think it's there, but oh...it is.


----------



## Zepp88

Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing....what an annoying program...


----------



## Desecrated

jkfdaslkjhfdlkjasdv


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, benutzt du Linux? Oder Windows



Windows 2000 Advanced Server auf dem Desktop, Gentoo Linux auf dem Server.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> E!



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## Makelele

141/231/323 days left in the army. I should know exactly how many days shortly


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Windows 2000 Advanced Server auf dem Desktop, Gentoo Linux auf dem Server.


LOLLERCAUST!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Windows 2000 Advanced Server auf dem Desktop, Gentoo Linux auf dem Server.



Warum nicht Gentoo auf dem Desktop? Windows 2000 ist okay, aber Linux ist besser.


----------



## Alpo

Makelele said:


> 141/231/323 days left in the army. I should know exactly how many days shortly



I'm sorry.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Warum nicht Gentoo auf dem Desktop?



Photoshop.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> LOLLERCAUST!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Photoshop.



Ja, genau.

GIMPshop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Du magst nicht Gimpshop?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, genau.
> 
> GIMPshop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Du magst nicht Gimpshop?



Noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> moomoo



Hallo Aleksi!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Noch nie ausprobiert.



Ja, ich  es ist noch nicht gut wie Photoshop, aber es ist noch gut..


----------



## D-EJ915

es ist gut!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> es ist gut!



Jo, aber ist es Photoshop?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

_X._


----------



## g3rmanium

2:


----------



## g3rmanium

z-


----------



## Zepp88

Eins


----------



## Alpo

Yes.


----------



## Groff

Alpo said:


> Yes.



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

e1


----------



## Zepp88

Zwei


----------



## Alpo

googoogajoob?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> No.



Shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Drei


----------



## D-EJ915

VIER?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> VIER?





Funf


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr I forgot how to spell "sechs" lol


----------



## D-EJ915

is that right? lol


----------



## D-EJ915

sieben


acht 


neun


zehn


----------



## D-EJ915

elf

zwoelf


----------



## Alpo

moomoo?


----------



## Zepp88

I can't remember how to spell many German words properly....only how to pronounce them...


----------



## yevetz

I am here!!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> I am here!!



No, you are THERE I am HERE.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Zepp88

VERDAMMT


----------



## D-EJ915

snuggle munch!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> snuggle munch!



hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## yevetz

tired......


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> good evening



hi


----------



## Desecrated

boooooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> is that right? lol



jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Desecrated

my 777 post in here


----------



## Desecrated

are everybody racing for the 26666 post ?


----------



## Desecrated

apparently not


----------



## Desecrated

might as well turn the page then


----------



## Desecrated

blueberry muffins


----------



## Desecrated

last post


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uiuiui!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.

Welcome to the CUBEOSPHERE


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yes, Welcome...


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> Yes, Welcome...



 I approve of your new sig






























































I love how absurd I can be in this thread.....KICK HIS FACE!! CUBES! CUBULATOR! CUBEOSPHERE! SPHERICAL CUBULATION!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> Welcome to the CUBEOSPHERE


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR, SUPPLY!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> L7 OF THE FOURTH BAR, SUPPLY!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG I have three green e-rep bars!!!!!!111OMGWTFBBQ?!=!==!111ß1119023913ukoeo p3-


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## gurugow

cool beans


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> OMFG I have three green e-rep bars!!!!!!111OMGWTFBBQ?!=!==!111ß1119023913ukoeo p3-



I've been waiting for my third light green bar for some time now, I really don't get how some people manage to get all the way to yellow. 
Of course I don't get those who have 10.000 post and more


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## Ivan

I've been here since November 2006 and I still don't have 70 posts.


----------



## yevetz

It really easy to correct


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> It really easy to correct



yeah. i know.


----------



## yevetz

Just post anything everywhere


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> Just post anything everywhere


----------



## Battousai

SPIDERPIG EATS CARROTS!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Ivan

tonight's got to be the most boring night in the history of mankind.


----------



## yevetz

why?


----------



## Ivan

yevetz said:


> why?


well. i've watched all the movies I've got, read all the books I have at home. it's too late to go out. my girlfriend is at her friend's house (at least she told me so  ). and i have A LOT of studying to do. 

that's about it. 


oh. and yeah. i know all the threads on this forum by heart by now.


&#1050;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086; &#1089;&#1080; &#1090;&#1080;?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## Ivan




----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> well. i've watched all the movies I've got, read all the books I have at home. it's too late to go out. my girlfriend is at her friend's house (at least she told me so  ). and i have A LOT of studying to do.
> 
> that's about it.
> 
> 
> oh. and yeah. i know all the threads on this forum by heart by now.



I think you are my soulmate.


----------



## Desecrated

good night everybody


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

still not htere


----------



## Alpo

hwere?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Alpo

moomoo


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Aleksi.


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Johann! Hallo, Aleksi!


----------



## Desecrated

hallo aleksi


----------



## Desecrated

good morning everybody


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## Desecrated

a,


----------



## Desecrated

b.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm just going for an even number


----------



## Desecrated

d.


----------



## Desecrated

tribute:

E!


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring rocks


----------



## Desecrated

f.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

26600


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> tribute:
> 
> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Johann! Hallo, Aleksi!



Hallo Ivan! Hallo Aleksi!


----------



## Desecrated

hello everybody. Should we try to reach 27000 posts by tomorrow morning ?


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> 26600



Johann, you got yourself a competition! 





Hallo, Johann!
Hallo, Aleksi!


----------



## El Caco

hello all

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Ivan

26607


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Johann, you got yourself a competition!











 







eeone said:


> Hallo, Johann!
> Hallo, Aleksi!



Hallo Ivan!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Zepp88

Jo


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jo



Servus Mike, griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Carefully observe the page number in this screenshot:


----------



## Zepp88

Thats odd???


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Thats odd???



That's hot!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> That's hot!




Ja
Wohl
Jo 
Hann


----------



## HighGain510

POOOOOOOOPAH!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

HighGain510 said:


> POOOOOOOOPAH!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Carefully observe the page number in this screenshot:



You have 7 days to live.........


----------



## Zepp88

buttnugget


----------



## Lucky Seven

Page*666*, eh? 

7 days, eh?


----------



## Alpo

Finally we're on page 666. Now I can go cut myself with a plastic knife.


----------



## Zepp88

says page 2663 on mine....I must increase my posts per page...


----------



## Lucky Seven

They're looking at this page!


----------



## Zepp88

40 posts per page has brought me teh 666


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 40 posts per page has brought me teh 666



Thats cheating, I have 10 post per page.


----------



## Zepp88

I can haz a STFU?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> I can haz a STFU?



U can haz STFU AND GTFO iF u dezyr.


----------



## g3rmanium

HighGain510 said:


> POOOOOOOOPAH!!!!!!



Post moar pooper?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thats cheating, I have 10 post per page.



Srsly, WTF?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik*e*.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Mike! Hallo, Johann!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Ivan.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Mike! Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Ivan, hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

HALLO JEDER!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.



 

I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Zepp88

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.



 And throw rocks at vegetarians.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And throw rocks at vegetarians.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Eat some BEEF! 


Mann....IN DIE FRESSE!


----------



## yevetz

THE WORK WEEK IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

yay


----------



## Lucky Seven

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Eat some BEEF!
> 
> 
> Mann....IN DIE FRESSE!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## yevetz

ALOHA!


----------



## Zepp88

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.


----------



## Alpo

moo


----------



## Zepp88

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck this thread, let's go get drunk and eat chicken fingers.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Eat some BEEF!
> 
> 
> Mann....IN DIE FRESSE!



Nah!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

That could have been of indivial posts!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



F


----------



## Desecrated

bubble f


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> F



F


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F



F


----------



## g3rmanium

F


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> F



F


----------



## Desecrated

F


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> F



n00b


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Lee

cancels all threats


----------



## yevetz

PIZDETZ?


----------



## g3rmanium

F


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PIZDETZ?



PIZZA?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> PIZZA?


----------



## Lee

F


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> n00b



noob ???? I thought I was fucking über 3ll1t3 haxor.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> PIZZA?



PIZDA!


----------



## Desecrated

pizzicato


----------



## D-EJ915

arrrr


----------



## Desecrated

arrrrg


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> arrrrg


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

oldie but still good.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E.



yes


----------



## Desecrated

I'm so bored


----------



## Desecrated

even number


----------



## Desecrated

O lord wont you buy me a c-7 blackjack, my friends all got hellraisers and engl amps !


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Speaking of backs, mine's on my cock.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

7StringofAblicK said:


> Speaking of backs, mine's on my cock.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes



Sure.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Sure.



you deserve some r-rep just for responding to that.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> you deserve some r-rep just for responding to that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.,


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Isn't it kinda weird that there are so few people that post in here?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I might get some for dinner. We shall see.


----------



## Desecrated

26718


----------



## Lee

69


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

ooo big one


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

we need some extended range smileys


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, thats all for me tonight, I'm off to see some movies. bye for now.


----------



## yevetz

Lee said:


>



Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


XD we need that


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

wea


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Desecrated

Good night again.


----------



## Ivan




----------



## Desecrated

I just need to post one more, one for the road.


----------



## D-EJ915

girl in the front center is hot


----------



## playstopause

*D-EJ IS THE NEW # 6!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

#6? lol


----------



## D-EJ915

oh I overtook TDW I see


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


> girl in the front center is hot



what's wrong with the third guy from the right in the back row?


----------



## D-EJ915

that was why the pic was posted on a nother forum  


btw harry potter on the bottom right


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


> that was why the pic was posted on a nother forum
> 
> 
> btw harry potter on the bottom right


and that's a girl...


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> oh I overtook TDW I see



 



D-EJ915 said:


> lol


















































































































































*NUMBER 6!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lee

eeone said:


> and that's a girl...


----------



## Ivan

Lee said:


>




it's silent.


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> what's wrong with the third guy from the right in the back row?



thats what i want to know to.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

it´s to hot to sleep.


----------



## playstopause

rawr too


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> it´s to hot to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

BTW, number 6 at what ?

Posts ?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to post some shit right now, cause I dotn have anything better to do.


----------



## Desecrated

I want an bass-flute but they cost to much.


----------



## Desecrated

They sound so nice.


----------



## Desecrated

One more, just to annoy somebody.


----------



## Desecrated

"I just recently got this book called "the 10 dumbest mistakes that smart people make", and I realized that I must be the smartest person alive, because I constantly carry out the mistakes described in this book"


----------



## Desecrated

" * What's Mary short for?
* She's got no legs.
"


----------



## Desecrated

"Two fish were in a tank. One said to the other, "Do you know how to drive this thing?"


----------



## Desecrated

two goats where out flying, one said to the other
I have a biscuit in my eye
the other one replied;
Don't worry my uncle has an submarine


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

neues ...page


wtf is page auf deutsch?


----------



## Desecrated

seite = page

neue Seite


----------



## Desecrated

'Godzilla final wars' is the best movie ever made,.


----------



## Desecrated

26765


----------



## Desecrated

fuck it´s almost 5 am in the morning


----------



## D-EJ915

damn


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> seite = page
> 
> neue Seite


ach so, danke


----------



## Desecrated

spank you to.......


----------



## Desecrated

last post on page


----------



## Desecrated

and new page again.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Alpo

Looks like I have 1501 posts. Googoogajoob.


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## Naren

And what the HELL is googoogajoob? Is that like joogaboogaloob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And what the HELL is googoogajoob? Is that like joogaboogaloob?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Morgen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Na, wie gehts euch allen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Jah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Grah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Watch .gra0. pwn n00bs in Soldat?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, rofl?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb?


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Tob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop?


----------



## g3rmanium

Yob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Qob?


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

26800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to Abigor!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> And what the HELL is googoogajoob? Is that like joogaboogaloob?



It's googoogajoob.


----------



## yevetz

I listening ill nino


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> It's googoogajoob.



And what's that?


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob.


----------



## Naren

Does that have anything with doing a job for Google?


----------



## Alpo

I have no idea.


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Aleksi! Hallo, Eric! Hallo, Johann! Hallo, Vova!


----------



## Alpo

Hallo... ?


----------



## Naren

So, you're constantly using a word you don't understand?


----------



## Groff

Naren said:


> So, you're constantly using a word you don't understand?



All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Aleksi! Hallo, Eric! Hallo, Johann! Hallo, Vova!



Hallo Ivan, hallo Eric, hallo Vova, hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> All the cool kids are doing it!





Googoogajoob!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> So, you're constantly using a word you don't understand?



No, _you're_ constantly using a word you don't understand!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> No, _you're_ constantly using a word you don't understand!



So, you're constantly using a word you don't understand?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

WAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WAHT



FAHT


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Alpo

Jello


----------



## g3rmanium

Sevenstring.org, test your knowledge!





What's the problem here? And what would be a simple solution?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Desecrated

hello lee


----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## Desecrated

pretty good, 
You ?


----------



## Lee

Pretty well


----------



## Desecrated

This has to be the friendliest forum I have ever seen.


----------



## Lee

One if the many reasons I  this place


----------



## Alpo

You're all a bunch of flaming homosexuals. I hate this place.


----------



## Ivan

me, too.


and Johann, I don't have a clue what's that about. i never had to deal with those packages.


[action=eeone]is pretty bummed that he doesn't have enough free time to play with Java more than it was required to pass the exam, and the hardest thing was to use awt to draw a gui with some multi-threading nonsense.[/action]


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> You're all a bunch of flaming homosexuals. I hate this place.



Tell me about it.  At first I thought they were just friendly, but that was before several members asked me to marry them.


----------



## Lee

Naren said:


> Tell me about it.  At first I thought they were just friendly, but that was before several members asked me to marry them.



So that's how you respond to my question


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Tell me about it.  At first I thought they were just friendly, but that was before several members asked me to marry them.


*cuddles*


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> You're all a bunch of flaming homosexuals.



I know isn't it great.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Ivan




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

.........


----------



## Desecrated

were is naren and germanium, we need a sailor and a leathergay to complete the sevenstring village people tribute band.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> were is naren and germanium, we need a sailor and a leathergay to complete the sevenstring village people tribute band.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren should be here


----------



## g3rmanium

Gra.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> naren should be here


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Lee

..


----------



## D-EJ915

in your pants


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> and Johann, I don't have a clue what's that about. i never had to deal with those packages.



The "Time" and "%" column (right to "Time") show you that 68 % of the time is spent in the


Code:


org.apache.velocity.runtime.parser

 package.

This is called a "hotspot." And hotspots suck. They must die.


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> in your pants


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> The "Time" and "%" column (right to "Time") show you that 68 % of the time is spent in the
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> org.apache.velocity.runtime.parser
> 
> package.



i got this bit. 



g3rmanium said:


> This is called a "hotspot." And hotspots suck. They must die.



http://openjdk.java.net/groups/hotspot/


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

Naren is here.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> http://openjdk.java.net/groups/hotspot/



A hot spot is a piece of code that is called very frequently and consumes a lot of CPU time.

That 80/20 thing has nothing to do with it but you might find that doing one thing in a program takes 80 % of the time and doing the rest takes 20 %.

What you want to do is:


Make the 80 % thing faster.
?????????
PROFIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Naren is here.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Naren is here.


yay!!!

there were some like


12 year old girls going into my dorm


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> >__>


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> yay!!!
> 
> there were some like
> 
> 
> 12 year old girls going into my dorm



We had some random family walk through the middle of our floor meeting yesterday


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Lee

S.


----------



## Lee

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> We had some random family walk through the middle of our floor meeting yesterday


nice


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



Yeah, F. is fucking metal!


----------



## Lee

M.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, F. is fucking metal!



Damn straight!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Damn straight!



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Lee

H.


----------



## Lee

Hell yes


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> H.



Mh.


----------



## loktide

moo


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> moo


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

26900!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>


----------



## Spoongirl

woah :B


----------



## Lee

26905


----------



## loktide

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>



How's it going?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good evening



o hai.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good evening



Howdy


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.


----------



## Desecrated

We are closing in on the 27000 post. not bad at all.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I see your , and raise you


----------



## Desecrated

I check you all and raise a desecrated goat fetus.... 



(no pictures, out of concern for you guys)


----------



## Lee

Check, and raise a goat, half eaten by


----------



## Desecrated

true a half goat is bigger then the fetus. 

So I check you with 2 viking helmets and a broken b-string, 
Show your cards,


----------



## Lee

Pair of deuces!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Oh herro thar!!!!


----------



## Lee

Surprise buttsecks!


----------



## D-EJ915

lawlz


----------



## D-EJ915

penis goes here!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## playstopause

wat up


----------



## Lee

Little. How about you?


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## Lee

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm doing okay here, just took a crap


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## D-EJ915

fun times


----------



## Lee

Extremely


----------



## D-EJ915

PHANTASM!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

see


----------



## Lee

saw


----------



## D-EJ915

GORE OBSESSED!!!


----------



## Lee

I was thinking of a seesaw, but sure


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Lee

Or the annoying as hell trailer for Saw..."See....Saw!"


----------



## D-EJ915

;a;w


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## yevetz

It's a day here but I just wake up


----------



## Ivan

me too... i feel bad...


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## El Caco

Dude!


----------



## yevetz

eeone said:


> me too... i feel bad...



why?


----------



## Ivan

i don't like sleeping until 1 pm. i feel useless...


----------



## Alpo

Hello


----------



## loktide




----------



## Ivan




----------



## Alpo

Word up?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Ivan




----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## Ivan

all right. yourself?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Aleksi!


----------



## Lee

eeone said:


> all right. yourself?



Little bored, but other than that, pretty well


----------



## Alpo

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-675.html#post608156


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## loktide

how is it hanging?


----------



## Lee

Good afternoon indeed


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> how is it hanging?


Well  You?


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> Word up?



UP 
Everybody say........

Korn


----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHT


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

only 30 more posts


----------



## Desecrated

I might as well do that, I have nothing to do anyway


----------



## Desecrated

I've been working with a violin part all day, it's driving me insane.


----------



## Desecrated

I need some time off from string, I'm going to puke every time I see a bowed instrument soon.


----------



## Desecrated

I watched lord of the rings extended version last night, what a rip off, there is like 2 more scenes, not even worth selling as an extended version, the industry is really ripping off people. assholes.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm listening to hypocrisy's album "virus" And I must say that tätgren is on of the best sound engineers in the metalscene


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

I want a new guitar


----------



## Desecrated

I cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated

If I get enough money this month I'm thinking about buying a fretless guitar, I found a noname guitar in my local guitar shop for 150 dollar, a stratocaster.


----------



## Desecrated

six string of course.


----------



## Desecrated

But what can you do, it's not like schecter will start making fretless sevenstring for under 300 dollars anytime soon.


----------



## Desecrated

last post on page


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## Desecrated

9.


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

*27000*


----------



## Desecrated

27001


----------



## Desecrated

o well I'm off browsing the forum now.


----------



## Alpo

GOod luck to you, sweet prince!


----------



## Ivan

Alpo said:


> GOod luck to you, sweet prince!


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> OMG WAHT



Song of Ko&#1071;n "Words Up"

Didn't you hear it?


----------



## Desecrated

thanks.


----------



## Ivan

you're welcome.


----------



## D-EJ915

omg liek 27k!!


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> Song of Ko&#1071;n "Words Up"
> 
> Didn't you hear it?



Korn is banned on this forum


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


>



me and alpo are flaming homosexuals


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> omg liek 27k!!



jupp, only 73 more to go, hahahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

cant some mod copy paste this entire thread and post it behind this one, that would save us some time.


----------



## D-EJ915

zomg


----------



## Desecrated

zömg


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> omg liek 27k!!


----------



## Alpo

a e i o u y ä ö


----------



## Desecrated

åååååååååå


----------



## yevetz

Alpo said:


> a e i o u y ä ö



WTF?


----------



## Desecrated

888 post in this thread from me.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lolz



says the guy who has 2 triljon posts


----------



## Lee

a e i o u


----------



## Desecrated

a i u e å ä ö y ü ae


----------



## D-EJ915

dark tranquility - lost to apathy


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> dark tranquility - lost to apathy



Btriyney Spears - Oops I Did It Again


----------



## Desecrated

jonathan marklund - opps i posted again.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> jonathan marklund - opps i posted again.





e-rep for that


----------



## Desecrated

thank you good sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## yevetz

your welcome


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I watched lord of the rings extended version last night, what a rip off, there is like 2 more scenes, not even worth selling as an extended version, the industry is really ripping off people. assholes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *27000*



Congratulations!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> cant some mod copy paste this entire thread and post it behind this one, that would save us some time.



Best. Idea. Ever.

Although I might just puke if I ever have to read my shit again.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

new page lolz


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 27,047
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 6,370
D-EJ915 5,374
Alpo 3,421
Naren 2,472
Desecrated 893
Zepp88 831
yevetz 579
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 415
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 392
Luck Seven 371
HotRodded7321 346
playstopause 331
Wiggywiggler 325
Buzz762 304
nitelightboy 259
technomancer 231
Makelele 230
VEGETA 217
loktide 190
Nik 169
OzzyC 136
rg7420user 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
eeone 108
Pauly 88
Lee 78
Firedragon 78
distressed_romeo 78
Karl Hungus 72
Aaron 70
garcia3441 68
Michael 66
Ryan 62
ZeroSignal 57
Alex-D33 54
stitch216 51
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
BinaryTox1n 39
Blexican 38
B Lopez 36
Kotex 36
urklvt 35
Spoongirl 34
Cyanide_Anima 32
TheMissing 29
Jon 28
Shikaru 27
Metal Ken 27
Mr. S 27
ne14muddin 27
ohio_eric 26
Unknown Doodl3.2 22
Shawn 19
Bound 16
Leon 16
ibzrg1570 16
RgAscendant 15
Scott 15
Adam 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
ShawnFjellstad 14
omentremor 13
zimbloth 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
Kakaka 12
jim777 12
Hellbound 12
7Strings 11
Oguz286 11
LordOVchaoS 10
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
noodles 10
bostjan 9
AngelVivaldi 9
Jason 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
huber 7
cadenhead 7
Donnie 6
Popsyche 6
metalfiend666 6
johnw 6
SevenDeadly 6
gurugow 6
The Arisen 6
garden of grey 6
drelo 5
Moro 5
Snake Doctor 5
Emiliano 5
Bobby 5
Chris 5
Luan 5
amonb 4
oompa 4
b3n 4
sakeido 4
Seven 4
swedenuck 4
Lozek 4
Ancestor 4
7StringofAblicK 4
7 Dying Trees 4
twooos 4
Battousai 4
Espaul 4
high-eye 4
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
Regor 3
Toshiro 3
jaredowty 3
sevenstringdeath 3
skattabrain 3
DelfinoPie 3
Hawksmoor 3
Satan 3
Universalis 3
skinhead 3
Samer 3
iumentum 3
Ken 3
HighGain510 3
Dive-Baum 2
telecaster90 2
nicknuisance 2
dpm 2
Firebeard 2
Mark. A 2
Volsung 2
Matt Crooks 2
David 2
Carrion 2
Jarrett 2
Satyr 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
IbanezFan 2
Creepy 2
DangerousTacos 2
djpharoah 2
nikt 2
Darth Vader 2
Coiso 2
eelblack2 2
Atomic_gerbil 1
The Dubya 1
jaymz_wylde 1
thadood 1
WayneCustom7 1
777 1
220BX 1
th249z 1
neon_black88 1
Invader 1
Skeksis 1
DBDbadreligion 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
dtrax 1
jacksonplayer 1
Labrie 1
canuck brian 1
Bammbamm 1
Tzoni 1
Bartok 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
continental 1
Thep 1
KillMAH 1
Spinedriver 1
shadowgenesis 1
jaxadam 1
mgood 1
JoelLXVI 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
god_puppet 1
jarrydn 1
Applejelly91 1
malufet 1
Azyiu 1
crazy_cree 1
gregj 1
ManBeast 1
Soma 1
Shaman 1
NecroSamist 1
rummy 1
Mastodon 1
Gabe777 1
Mr. Test 1
heavy7-665 1
Allen Garrow 1
JesseTheMachine 1
MF_Kitten 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 0.99100 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

««


----------



## D-EJ915

»»


----------



## D-EJ915

«z


----------



## D-EJ915

»Z


----------



## D-EJ915

qwe


----------



## D-EJ915

«q


----------



## D-EJ915

«w


----------



## D-EJ915

«e


----------



## D-EJ915

«e»


----------



## D-EJ915

»e«


----------



## D-EJ915

»W«


----------



## yevetz

yevetz 579


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



wee-wee?


----------



## g3rmanium

Now that I signed up for newsalloy.com -- a pretty good AJAX-based web feed reader --, it's down. The owner wants to sell it or so. Shit. I kinda started to like it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## continental

howdy


----------



## g3rmanium

NOS.


----------



## D-EJ915

haaa


----------



## g3rmanium

continental said:


> howdy



O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Lee

Gloop?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## Lee

Corn on the cob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Gloop?



Bloop?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Corn on the cob.



Roflcopter.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Desecrated

goggajovbvgogglurt


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich glaub, ich geh gleich ins |3377.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## D-EJ915

neue seite


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> neue seite



Wo?


----------



## Lucky Seven

ITT: we don't speak Deuts...OH SHI-


----------



## Desecrated

joopido


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Wo?


hier, es ist 678


----------



## Lucky Seven

LINDA LINDAAAAAAAAA!! LINDA LINDA LIIINDAAAAA!!!

or should I say

RINDA RINDAAAAAAAAA!! RINDA RINDA RIIINDAAAAA!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Desecrated

what about linda/rinda ?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> what about linda/rinda ?



It's a movie and a song



Linda Linda Linda - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Lee




----------



## Ivan

Hello!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

cool, looks kinda like swing girls. which you need to see if you haven't


----------



## Lucky Seven

w00t found a torrent for it, and people are seeding!!!


----------



## Lee

Thief


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> Thief


----------



## Lee

I keed I keed


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Lucky Seven

lolz, a corruption of lulz


----------



## Ivan




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

oh god


----------



## Lee

You know you like it


----------



## Ivan

i don't.


----------



## Lucky Seven

But semen doesn't roll on the floor laughing!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it dries up


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIID~~~~>_<~~~~CIIIIIIIIIII8

OH NOES


----------



## D-EJ915

ewww


----------



## Lucky Seven

that's what you get for liking shota


----------



## D-EJ915

hey now! >.<


----------



## Lucky Seven

wut?


----------



## Desecrated

27116


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want my first light green bar


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos?


----------



## D-EJ915

sup narenzzz


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## Naren

Not much, DEJ915zzz


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Not much, DEJ915zzz


cool, I was watching Genshiken before 

and wewt I got the new page


----------



## Naren

Genshiken, whazzat?

I been playing "Enchant Arm" lately. Pretty unique RPG. Fun so far. I don't know if it's been localized to English or not, but it's another one of those pretty Japan-focused games, so I bet they'd have to change a lot if they sold it in the states or Europe. 

I beat "Ninja Gaiden Sigma" last week. That game was pretty fun... pretty hard too.


----------



## D-EJ915

Genshiken is an anime about an otaku club at a uni in japan (obviously)


----------



## D-EJ915

wiki says it came out in august last year here in the us


----------



## D-EJ915

you'd be surprised how many RPGs get ported from asia to the US.


----------



## OzzyC

I is a sad panda.

(So sad, I decided to use that phrase....)

Naren.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> you'd be surprised how many RPGs get ported from asia to the US.



You'd be surprised how many don't.

Some people in the US may think that my company is releasing tons and tons of games in the US and that all of the games over here must be getting localized. Well, actually, I think that only about half of the games we release in Japan get localized into English for sale in the US and Europe. Other companies like Koei only localize 5% of the games they release. Then there are companies like Nintendo that localize something like 60-70% of their games into English. I'd say the average company localizes less than half.

In the mid-90s, it was a lot lower. If you had a 4 or 5-game series, usually only one game in that series would be localized.



OzzyC said:


> I is a sad panda.
> 
> (So sad, I decided to use that phrase....)
> 
> Naren.



What happened, Mr. Osbourne?


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> What happened, Mr. Osbourne?



 thread gone!  thread gone! 

[action=Ozzy] begins babbling incoherently.[/action]


----------



## Naren

It's about time. I was wondering when they were gonna close that vacuumous void of worthlessness.


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> It's about time. I was wondering when they were gonna close that vacuumous void of worthlessness.



 


You posted there, too.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh you gonna jack off naren? have fun


----------



## yevetz

moo


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> uhh you gonna jack off naren? have fun



No, he's all the way in Japan and I'm in the US.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhh you gonna jack off naren? have fun



Uh... where'd you get that idea...? 

Are you gonna eat shit, Jeff?  You enjoy that.



OzzyC said:


> You posted there, too.



Only to declare its worthlessness and get you guys to stop with the endless worthless posting.


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> Only to declare its worthlessness and get you guys to stop with the endless worthless posting.


And declare your demon-hood.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I just watched "The Host". I wish there were more films like this coming out of the US...


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## D-EJ915

random pic of hte day


----------



## Lucky Seven

Swing Girls at 84.3%

Linda Linda Linda at 34.1%

I NEED SEEDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason

I need poon..


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jason said:


> I need poon..



I have a glass of tang!!!


----------



## Alpo

Oh, hello.


----------



## Buzz762

Jason said:


> I need poon..



I got some about two weeks ago.. 

She's got a doctor appointment tomorrow because her pregnancy test came out positive.

 


Fuck.


----------



## Alpo

Don't you hate it... when you go to the bathroom... and there's no toilet there!


----------



## Lucky Seven

That sucks


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Don't you hate it... when you go to the bathroom... and there's no toilet there!



Yeah! How did you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

It's just common sense.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Alpo

U?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> It's just common sense.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## Lucky Seven

BEDGET


----------



## g3rmanium

Lal?


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> BEDGET



Nulll?


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Naren

Buzz762 said:


> I got some about two weeks ago..
> 
> She's got a doctor appointment tomorrow because her pregnancy test came out positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.



Shoulda used a condom. Or at least pulled out. If she's pregnant because of you, it's all your fault. 



Luck Seven said:


> I just watched "The Host". I wish there were more films like this coming out of the US...



Oh, that Korean movie? I saw it. It completely sucked. I'm glad there aren't any movies like that coming out in the US. Luckily Japanese films influence Korean films but not vice versa. I watch a lot of Japanese cinema, but I rarely watch Korean cinema since 90% of it is crap. I would not necessary say "The Host" was crap, but it wasn't good either...


----------



## Alpo

90% of everything is crap.


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


> 90% of everything is crap.



just like with DNA


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> 90% of everything is crap.



And you're in that 90%.


----------



## Alpo

Just like with your face. 



Naren said:


> And you're in that 90%.



Yes, I am. I drown kittens and smoke the remains in my ivory pipe.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Yes, I am. I drown kittens and smoke the remains in my ivory pipe.



I knew it...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> 90% of everything is crap.



Make that 99 %.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Make that 99 %.



100% of your posts are crap.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> 100% of your posts are crap.



In this thread, yes. Outside of off-topic, probably not.












Wanker.


----------



## Alpo

Sodomite.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Sodomite.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

27200!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> 100% of your posts are crap.



  

+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## g3rmanium

"!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



You and Eric. You both are t3h su><0|2`/_.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> ZOMG!



OH NOES!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Alpo

Harro


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

POINTLESS  



wewt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Harro



Blob.


----------



## El Caco

I can't believe you only have 210 posts.


----------



## El Caco

I would think you would have 15000 the way you post in here


----------



## El Caco

yay


----------



## El Caco

no


----------



## El Caco

more


----------



## El Caco

automerge


----------



## El Caco

ah


----------



## El Caco

I see


----------



## El Caco

now


----------



## El Caco

my


----------



## El Caco

post


----------



## El Caco

count


----------



## El Caco

moves


----------



## El Caco

not


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

pointless this is


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

I don't know, I must be bored


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Johann!
Hallo, Mike!
Hallo, Aleksi!
Hallo, Steve!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## El Caco

chungalunga


----------



## Alpo

I played a Schecter Omen 7 today. It was a pretty decent guitar for the price. I didn't plug it in, but the pickups sure looked pretty cheap...


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Johann!
> Hallo, Mike!
> Hallo, Aleksi!
> Hallo, Steve!



Hallo Ivan, hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

, Aleksi.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> I played a Schecter Omen 7 today. It was a pretty decent guitar for the price. I didn't plug it in, but the pickups sure looked pretty cheap...



O hell no, the pickups smokes the ibanez stock pickups any days, I have had my omen for about a year and I still haven't change the pickups, I'm pretty pleased with them.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Ivan

bumpity...


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> bumpity...



Hallo Ivan!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Ivan!


Hallo, Johann!
Wie geht es dir?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Lee




----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

man this aild is addictive


----------



## Lee




----------



## yevetz

MAZAFACKA!


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> MAZAFACKA!



MODDAFOKKA!


----------



## yevetz

Lee said:


> MODDAFOKKA!


----------



## Alpo

DRAAAAAGOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls!


----------



## Lee

lolercoaster


----------



## D-EJ915

looo!!!!


----------



## Alpo

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## yevetz

Lee said:


> lolercoaster



lolocaster


----------



## Alpo

omgwagon


----------



## Desecrated

good middle of the night


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> DRAAAAAGOOOOOOO!!!!!



finally someone with good taste in movies, I love man in shorts hugging and..... ..o wait


----------



## D-EJ915

lawlz


----------



## Desecrated

o look soon a new number


----------



## Desecrated

I got my money today, and I have the dinero to get a fretless neck


----------



## Desecrated

or an tube EQ


----------



## Desecrated

or tune the piano


----------



## Desecrated

tuned piano or fretless neck ? what to do ?


----------



## Desecrated

(fretless 6-string neck to a singlecoil stratocaster)


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## El Caco

Stand off's suck


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!



http://www.club3g.com/forum/images/smilies/dancingnaughty.gif


----------



## El Caco

Damn


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## crazy_cree

well....it kinda sucks when you sneeze out brown globs....


----------



## D-EJ915

hey sexy


----------



## crazy_cree

hey...heyhey!


----------



## Lee

Firedragon said:


>



Game, set, match, pwnage


----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## playstopause

Wow it's big.


----------



## playstopause

What's up with that?


----------



## playstopause

Kind of terrible.


----------



## playstopause

Too bad...


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## playstopause

I guess.


----------



## playstopause

yay is yay.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!!


----------



## playstopause

Not yey.


----------



## crazy_cree

plotafoooooo!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

That's way different.


----------



## D-EJ915

whey?


----------



## playstopause

crazy_cree said:


> plotafoooooo!!!!!



ftw


----------



## playstopause

exactly.


----------



## playstopause

Stellar words.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

joopidoopdoe


----------



## playstopause

New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page New page


----------



## D-EJ915

heya


----------



## D-EJ915

NEWFAG ALERT!!!!


----------



## crazy_cree

1010 01 0101 1101 1 00 011 001 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

playstopause said:


> Not yey.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## crazy_cree

you know what they say about people from montreal...







their friendly!!! not what some people thought mesa was saying eh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

secks me


----------



## D-EJ915

they make hot secks?


----------



## crazy_cree

yargle margle narf barf!!!! becheew ba bica chewookie?


----------



## playstopause

crazy_cree said:


> you know what they say about people from montreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their friendly!!! not what some people thought mesa was saying eh





True.




And who's Mesa?


----------



## crazy_cree

mesa is mesa....not *me* but...*mesa*


----------



## playstopause

That's quite da shit.


----------



## crazy_cree

you think thats good.....ever hear a group of natives talk?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## crazy_cree

bwah!!!! ya eh? ever billy!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLLERCAUST!!!


----------



## crazy_cree

nonono...lollercaust-er!! er...ER!!! as in freakin' rollercoaster!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

Kekekeklolz


----------



## crazy_cree

two people from the same state posting one after another!!!! metal!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wha?


----------



## D-EJ915

borked?


----------



## D-EJ915

baumpus


----------



## crazy_cree

datsa spicy meata balla!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

BALLZ!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

aaa time for bed now, god bye everybody, take care and play nice with the other children.


----------



## D-EJ915

liek whoa, I got 357 lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnightizzle desecrated <3


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## crazy_cree

clang clang goes the train!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## crazy_cree

I'm Rick James, Bitch!


----------



## D-EJ915

train to HELL


----------



## crazy_cree

by the way...my new avatar is a drawing of mine...that is all...


----------



## D-EJ915

in my pants


----------



## D-EJ915

crazy_cree said:


> by the way...my new avatar is a drawing of mine...that is all...


I see haha


----------



## crazy_cree

no!! my pants that you stole... they look better on me


----------



## Lee

Ryan said:


>



 I'm mixing that with typing


----------



## crazy_cree

mixing+typing=bad drink


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## crazy_cree

rawr *wink*


----------



## D-EJ915

MOI DIX MOIS!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol apparently a guy walked by who had a shirt that said "I recycle girls" on it


----------



## crazy_cree

i like....toast!!!!! rawr!! *scampers about*


----------



## Adam

Hey Marcus I finished my 8 string, check out my thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/23814-my-8-string-build-4.html


----------



## Lee

crazy_cree said:


> mixing+typing=bad drink



I'm thirsty


----------



## crazy_cree

liar!!! Jeff told me so...heres right here...


----------



## crazy_cree

anyone see the movie Open Season?


----------



## Lee

crazy_cree said:


> liar!!! Jeff told me so...heres right here...



Lies!!!!one!!!


----------



## crazy_cree

well..besides lying....did you see open season or not lol


----------



## crazy_cree

for those that did see the movie.....buuuuuddy


----------



## Lee

I haven't


----------



## crazy_cree

well...if and when you see the movie...thats the best part of it


----------



## crazy_cree

well..i might call it a night soon....gots to get up to go to work...and stain for 8 hours!! fun!


----------



## Lee




----------



## crazy_cree

welp....it's official....I'm off to bed and waiting for the nice crisp 6 degrees to wake me up....ya!!!


----------



## Naren

6 degrees?


----------



## crazy_cree

celcius(sp?) and nighty night y'all


----------



## Lee

Naren said:


> 6 degrees?



Of inner turbulence


----------



## Naren

crazy_cree said:


> celcius(sp?) and nighty night y'all



6 DEGREES!??! It's 37 degrees here. Why is it 6 degrees there!? :'(

I'm gonna cry...


----------



## Lee

Naren said:


> 6 DEGREES!??! It's 37 degrees here. Why is it 6 degrees there!? :'(
> 
> I'm gonna cry...



Because it's Canada


----------



## D-EJ915

gagaga


----------



## Lee

googoo?


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Lee

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

rar!


----------



## Lee

rawr!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I feel like everyone changed their avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> I feel like everyone changed their avatar


I sparked a trend


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> I feel like everyone changed their avatar



Not me


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> new page!



Lies!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaaaa


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## Lucky Seven

RINDA RINDA!!!!! RINDA RINDA RINDAAAA!!! I hate it when songs get stuck in my head


----------



## Naren

Lee said:


> Because it's Canada



It's only Ontario. I lived in Michigan. And it's been in the high 80s and 90s (F) there these last few weeks. He could live maybe 2-3 hours from where I used to live and it's under 40 degrees F?



Luck Seven said:


> RINDA RINDA!!!!! RINDA RINDA RINDAAAA!!! I hate it when songs get stuck in my head



Been listening to Blue Hearts, I see... My favorite song by them is "Line o koete"


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jeff, your new avatar scares me...


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Jeff, your new avatar scares me...


hey now, don't say that sexy pics of me scare you!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmhmmm


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Jeff, your new avatar scares me...



Your new avatar is even scarier than his and even nerdier.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah rah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> hey now, don't say that sexy pics of me scare you!



You're right, I'm sorry 







<3



Naren said:


> Your new avatar is even scarier than his and even nerdier.



You're right, I keep looking at that hand... IT'S FUCKING HUGE.


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

you know rei is a dude right?


----------



## D-EJ915

rei has a modular penis


----------



## Lucky Seven

FutanaRei lol


----------



## Naren

Where do you get those freaky pictures?  

&#9834;&#12418;&#12375;&#12418;&#20693;&#12364;&#12356;&#12388;&#12363;&#21531;&#12392;&#20986;&#20250;&#12356;&#35441;&#12375;&#21512;&#12358;&#12394;&#12425;&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#26178;&#12399;&#12393;&#12358;&#12363;&#24859;&#12398;&#24847;&#21619;&#12434;&#30693;&#12387;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;&#9834;


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Where do you get those freaky pictures?
> 
> &#9834;&#12418;&#12375;&#12418;&#20693;&#12364;&#12356;&#12388;&#12363;&#21531;&#12392;&#20986;&#20250;&#12356;&#35441;&#12375;&#21512;&#12358;&#12394;&#12425;&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#26178;&#12399;&#12393;&#12358;&#12363;&#24859;&#12398;&#24847;&#21619;&#12434;&#30693;&#12387;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;&#9834;


If the &#9834; I encounter you and once upon a time discuss such a time please know the meaning of love the &#9834; how,


lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> FutanaRei lol


¶= you know that's why it's called that XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm pretty good at lurking. Actually, to get that last picture I typed "Weeaboo" into ae.


----------



## D-EJ915

lawlz


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> &#9834;&#12418;&#12375;&#12418;&#20693;&#12364;&#12356;&#12388;&#12363;&#21531;&#12392;&#20986;&#20250;&#12356;&#35441;&#12375;&#21512;&#12358;&#12394;&#12425;&#12381;&#12435;&#12394;&#26178;&#12399;&#12393;&#12358;&#12363;&#24859;&#12398;&#24847;&#21619;&#12434;&#30693;&#12387;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;&#9834;



elaborate please


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> If the &#9834; I encounter you and once upon a time discuss such a time please know the meaning of love the &#9834; how,
> 
> 
> lol



I was singing the lyrics to the verse of "Rinda Rinda" because Luck mentioned it.



Luck Seven said:


> elaborate please



You don't even know the lyrics to the song you couldn't get out of your head?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I was singing the lyrics to the verse of "Rinda Rinda" because Luck mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know the lyrics to the song you couldn't get out of your head?



1. I typed it into google and found out just now
2. Do you expect me to know anything other than "&#12522;&#12531;&#12480;&#12522;&#12531;&#12480;&#12522;&#12531;&#12480;"?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

lol, anyway have you seen Linda Linda Linda, Naren?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Sophie ftl


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> lol, anyway have you seen Linda Linda Linda, Naren?



Yeah, it was pretty cheap video. If I remember correctly, it was just them playing the song live with the album's song matched up with the live footage.

And it's not "Linda Linda Linda." It's just "Rinda Rinda" (only twice, not three times. And with an "r" - not an "l")


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Sophie ftl


uhhhhh, it's stephanie dude, if you're gonna diss get it right at least, sheesh!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> And it's not "Linda Linda Linda." It's just "Rinda Rinda" (only twice, not three times. And with an "r" - not an "l")



The English title of the movie is Linda Linda Linda.

Edit: you must be talking about The Blue Hearts' video, woops



D-EJ915 said:


> uhhhhh, it's stephanie dude, if you're gonna diss get it right at least, sheesh!



I'm sorry


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> The English title of the movie is Linda Linda Linda.
> 
> Edit: you must be talking about The Blue Hearts' video, woops



Oh, that shitty and bizarre Korean movie?


----------



## yevetz

bad morning :naplease:


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Naren

yevetz said:


> bad morning :naplease:



Good morning. :yaplease:


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Oh, that shitty and bizarre Korean movie?



Yeah, I watched about half of it today and gave up... Definitely not worth the space it takes up on my HD

I think this is the second Korean movie I've watched in the past week...


----------



## D-EJ915

I can't remember any korean movies I've watched...


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys, I'm going to cuddle with katie <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

Katie would be a person and not a cat, right?

Oh, and less gay avatar. Marty Friedman truly does own.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Yeah, I watched about half of it today and gave up... Definitely not worth the space it takes up on my HD
> 
> I think this is the second Korean movie I've watched in the past week...



I didn't even bother. The premise is so ridiculous. A group of Korean junior high school girls who have never played instruments before forming a band in 2006 (I think that's when it was) to play a post-punk song (a genre that completely doesn't match their personalities, age, or gender ) from over 20 years earlier (from long before they were born) in Japanese (a language they don't speak).

I mean, the premise just screamed "idiotic."

Blue Hearts however were a pretty cool band. I have about 25 of their songs on my iPod.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Blue Hearts however were a pretty cool band. I have about 25 of their songs on my iPod.



Blue Hearts are pretty cool, i guess that's the only good thing that came out of the film for me.


----------



## Naren

I love my garbage can. This is what it has on my garbage can's sticker:

"This expresses our life-vision

LET'S
SUPREME CAN"


----------



## Lucky Seven

lulz







Now that I think about it, he looks a LOT like this german exchange student I was friends with.


----------



## Naren

Just got back from lunch. I had some katsu curry (on sale for 490 yen) and I ordered the curry as spicy as they could make it.

Now I gotta get back to translating this player's guide...


----------



## Lucky Seven

BED GET

Good Night to those who read this!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy


----------



## Lucky Seven

damn, I'm not sleepy at all


----------



## Naren

I'm sleepy and it's 2:30 in the afternoon. -_- zzzz


----------



## Lucky Seven

I was sleepy all day, now I couldn't be less tired.



this was an awesome movie


----------



## Buzz762

They were playing some Killswitch Engage on the radio when I got out of the shower earlier... I proceeded to do what I normally do and headbang my hair dry, only got a little too into it and headbutted my bathroom counter. I got all dizzy. 

I'm awesome.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Buzz762 said:


> They were playing some Killswitch Engage on the radio when I got out of the shower earlier... I proceeded to do what I normally do and headbang my hair dry, only got a little too into it and headbutted my bathroom counter. I got all dizzy.
> 
> I'm awesome.



:wuv:


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> this was an awesome movie



I thought it was mediocre. I really don't get the influx of Japanese and Korean movies about junior high and high school kids who can't play a music instrument suddenly getting interested in a style of music (swing in "Swing Girls," rap in "Check it out Yo," post-punk/Blue Hearts in that Linda movie, etc. etc.) and then, within the frame of the movie, getting really really good at playing their instrument and being awesome at the end. "Check It Out Yo" was the most ridiculous because the main character is singing and rapping like an award-winning cheerful happy Japanese rapper at the end, even though earlier he was writing absolutely pathetic lyrics, could barely rap, couldn't sing at all... Where'd that progress come from? I didn't see it on camera!

And there are tons more of those kinds of movies that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I thought it was mediocre. I really don't get the influx of Japanese and Korean movies about junior high and high school kids who can't play a music instrument suddenly getting interested in a style of music (swing in "Swing Girls," rap in "Check it out Yo," post-punk/Blue Hearts in that Linda movie, etc. etc.) and then, within the frame of the movie, getting really really good at playing their instrument and being awesome at the end. "Check It Out Yo" was the most ridiculous because the main character is singing and rapping like an award-winning cheerful happy Japanese rapper at the end, even though earlier he was writing absolutely pathetic lyrics, could barely rap, couldn't sing at all... Where'd that progress come from? I didn't see it on camera!
> 
> And there are tons more of those kinds of movies that I'm forgetting.



Swing Girls wasn't anything like that POS Linda movie. Being a trombone player, I know people can't get that good that fast, especially on a brass instrument. I go to jazz concerts, and I know that the movie is unrealistic, but I enjoyed it. Plus it's nice to see a movie where the actors can actually play their instruments.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> NEWFAG ALERT!!!!



TITS OR GTFO!!!!11


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I sparked a trend



Your previous avatar was disgusting so it's all good.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Swing Girls wasn't anything like that POS Linda movie. Being a trombone player, I know people can't get that good that fast, especially on a brass instrument. I go to jazz concerts, and I know that the movie is unrealistic, but I enjoyed it. Plus it's nice to see a movie where the actors can actually play their instruments.



Even though the characters logically wouldn't be able to. 

I wouldn't say "Swing Girls" was a bad movie, but I honestly can't say it was a good movie either. That's why I said it was mediocre. It was worth watching, but not something I'd ever want to watch again.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Even though the characters logically wouldn't be able to.
> 
> I wouldn't say "Swing Girls" was a bad movie, but I honestly can't say it was a good movie either. That's why I said it was mediocre. It was worth watching, but not something I'd ever want to watch again.



Well, what are some of your favorite movies?


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Well, what are some of your favorite movies?



Just movies in general? or Japanese movies specifically?

I'm quite a movie maniac. I watch about 5-10 movies a week on average. When I was in college and I had a day off with nothing to do, sometimes I'd go to the rental store and rent 6-7 DVDs and watch them all.  I even studied cinema in college to support one of my majors.


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## Naren

Mornin'... I mean, afternoon.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Just movies in general? or Japanese movies specifically?
> 
> I'm quite a movie maniac. I watch about 5-10 movies a week on average. When I was in college and I had a day off with nothing to do, sometimes I'd go to the rental store and rent 6-7 DVDs and watch them all.  I even studied cinema in college to support one of my majors.



Just movies in general.

For me
Sci-fi: 2001
Thriller/horror: Aliens
Music: The Doors
War: Europa Europa, Saving Private Ryan, Life is Beautiful
There are too many others, but those are some of the main ones


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Just movies in general.
> 
> For me
> Sci-fi: 2001
> Thriller/horror: Aliens
> Music: The Doors
> War: Europa Europa, Saving Private Ryan, Life is Beautiful
> There are too many others, but those are some of the main ones



Yep, I've seen all of those. All good movies in my opinion.

Okay... it's really hard to say what some of my favorite movies are because I've literally seen thousands of movies by now, but I'll mention a few that come to mind at the moment: Star Wars: Return Of The Jedi, Lord Of The Rings: Fellowship Of the Ring, Kairo, Requiem For A Dream, Loaded Weapon 2 1/2, Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie, Shikijitsu, The Ring (American one), Jurei, Cure (the Kiyoshi Kurosawa film), etc. etc.

There's literally zillions of other ones, but I just threw a few out there that came to my mind at the moment.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo



O hai Aleksi!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Yep, I've seen all of those. All good movies in my opinion.
> 
> Okay... it's really hard to say what some of my favorite movies are because I've literally seen thousands of movies by now, but I'll mention a few that come to mind at the moment: Star Wars: Return Of The Jedi, Lord Of The Rings: Fellowship Of the Ring, Kairo, Requiem For A Dream, Loaded Weapon 2 1/2, Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie, Shikijitsu, The Ring (American one), Jurei, Cure (the Kiyoshi Kurosawa film), etc. etc.
> 
> There's literally zillions of other ones, but I just threw a few out there that came to my mind at the moment.



I've seen all of those except for the Japanese ones and Loaded Weapon 2 1/2. Good Choices!!! Ever seen the movie "Audition"? Audition (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

e:


----------



## g3rmanium

I,


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I've seen all of those except for the Japanese ones and Loaded Weapon 2 1/2. Good Choices!!! Ever seen the movie "Audition"? Audition (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah. It was pretty pointless and nasty.

Miike is really hit and miss. I've seen about 30 of his films, but not because I like them. I'd say that 20 of his films I saw were crap and 10 of them were good or okay. 

He made one of my alltime favorite films, "Katakurike no koufuku" which I should have mentioned among the films I was saying. But he also made 2 of the Japanese films I hate the most. Because of "Katakurike no koufuku," I have to always give him credit for being a good director.

I have really mixed feelings about him. He's made quite a few really good films, a few pretty interesting films, and quite a few pointless and revolting films.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I haven't actually seen Audition, but I'll check out that other film. The only reason I mentioned it were 1. My friend said I should see it. 2. It's Japanese, so I thought you would know more about it.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

W2


----------



## g3rmanium

S1


----------



## g3rmanium

V5


----------



## g3rmanium

B7


----------



## g3rmanium

N6


----------



## g3rmanium

M8.


----------



## g3rmanium

-m


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

27500!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> *E!*



eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

E2


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> eh?



Sup?


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> Sup?



Oh, just the usual "eh"


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I haven't actually seen Audition, but I'll check out that other film. The only reason I mentioned it were 1. My friend said I should see it. 2. It's Japanese, so I thought you would know more about it.



The director described it as a film that's supposed to disgust you.

The first hour of the movie seems pretty normal and then suddenly it transforms into a completely different kind of movie where the woman cuts the guy's fingers off with rusty steel wire (it takes like 5 minutes and it's all shown on camera) and cuts open the guy's eyes with a scalpel. He also throws up into a bowl of something nasty and she makes him eat his own vomit. There are a lot of other nasty things like that. Someone described watching the film as feeling like being betrayed because the movie was normal and then suddenly changes into a completely different film, almost like the director was getting bored with what he was directing 70% through the movie and then just decided to change it into a snuff film.

The only place where "Audition" gets a good response is outside of Japan. I read an interview with Miike. He said that when he first showed it in the theater, over half of the audience walked out when the super gross stuff started happening. 

In some of his other movies, he tries to put as many taboos as he can think of into a film (a father having sex with his daughter, a son beating his mother, a father raping a woman in front of his wife, a mother murdering her son's friend in front of her son, etc.).

Most of Miike's films are like that. I don't like them, but I love his films like "Katakurike no koufuku" or "Youkai Daisensou." Probably the most famous film he's ever made is "Chakushin ari" which every single Japanese person knows about. However, his most famous film in the US is "Audition" which almost no Japanese have ever heard of. It's hard to believe that the same director directed both of those films, since they are so completely different from each other.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Oh, just the usual "eh"



Well...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> In some of his other movies, he tries to put as many taboos as he can think of into a film (a father having sex with his daughter, a son beating his mother, a father raping a woman in front of his wife, a mother murdering her son's friend in front of her son, etc.).



Your description of his films kinda reminds me of that anime Elfen Lied...x100

Anyway


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Your description of his films kinda reminds me of that anime Elfen Lied...x100
> 
> Anyway



Elfen Lied? Is that about an elf that lied to someone?

I seriously doubt there are any animations that even remotely resemble his films. They have this horrific shock factor and I've never seen any animations that had anything even remotely comparable to the shock factor in his films.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Elfen Lied? Is that about an elf that lied to someone?
> 
> I seriously doubt there are any animations that even remotely resemble his films. They have this horrific shock factor and I've never seen any animations that had anything even remotely comparable to the shock factor in his films.



Elfen Lied is a POS anime that would have been better had it's only appeal not been taboo stuff. Like a brother's little 6 yo sister being ripped in half in front of him by his friend. Or showing a pedophile step dad molest his daughter. Lots of sick stuff in that anime. It could have been good had it not been so ridiculously violent and perverted, granted it was not SUPPORTING child molestation and a class of elementary students getting splattered on the wall, but it's still gross. Not saying it's the worst thing I've ever seen, but it ain't pretty. Somehow, they were allowed to show the series on TV.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Elfen Lied is a POS anime that would have been better had it's only appeal not been taboo stuff. Like a brother's little 6 yo sister being ripped in half in front of him by his friend. Or showing a pedophile step dad molest his daughter. Lots of sick stuff in that anime. It could have been good had it not been so ridiculously violent and perverted, granted it was not SUPPORTING child molestation and a class of elementary students getting splattered on the wall, but it's still gross. Not saying it's the worst thing I've ever seen, but it ain't pretty.



I would have to say that Miike's taboo films are probably a lot lot lot more shocking. For one thing, because they're done with real people and not animation. Now, when the 45 year old father is having sex with his 16 year old daughter, the actress is probably actually 18 and made up to look 16, but it's still pretty shocking. Or where the guy is raping a corpse in front of his naked wife who was doing nasty stuff with the guy who was staying at their house just after the father had killed his son's friend by stabbing a knife through his head. Yeah, if it were animated, it wouldn't be nearly as shocking. But, it's all made to look absolutely realistic and it's not meant to be funny or unrealistic.

I've seen a few of those kind of "taboo" animations and none of them struck me as even remotely shocking to be honest. Probably mostly because they were just drawings.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I would have to say that Miike's taboo films are probably a lot lot lot more shocking. For one thing, because they're done with real people and not animation. Now, when the 45 year old father is having sex with his 16 year old daughter, the actress is probably actually 18 and made up to look 16, but it's still pretty shocking. Or where the guy is raping a corpse in front of his naked wife who was doing nasty stuff with the guy who was staying at their house just after the father had killed his son's friend by stabbing a knife through his head. Yeah, if it were animated, it wouldn't be nearly as shocking. But, it's all made to look absolutely realistic and it's not meant to be funny or unrealistic.
> 
> I've seen a few of those kind of "taboo" animations and none of them struck me as even remotely shocking to be honest. Probably mostly because they were just drawings.



Oh, I would probably agree with you that Miike's taboo stuff is waaaaay more shocking. Elfen Lied isn't really that shocking, it's just that after you watch it, you realize most of the time it was just trying to gross you out rather than develop any kind of plot, therefore it sucked. It also had a lot of fanservice, which pisses me off.


----------



## Naren

You said that you could probably count the number of animation series you've seen on your hands, but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Well, I've seen plenty. I only like about 1/4 of the anime I watch, so I was only really counting that...


----------



## Naren

Well, I'm sure I've seen waaaaaay more animation than you have, but if I only counted the stuff I really like, it'd be a lot lot less.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm not even sure why I watch anime, I hate most of it. For example "Chobits".

I really should get some sleep...stupid marching, ugh...


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I'm not even sure why I watch anime, I hate most of it. For example "Chobits".



Never seen it. I do remember that it was made by CLAMP though.

If you wonder why you even watch animation, then maybe you should ask yourself an even more important question: why you have animation pics for you avatar most of the time and post pics taken from animations all the time.

I know why I watch animation. Because a lot of it is really good. I don't like the "fanservice" animations. Those totally suck. The kind of animations and comics that I like the most are ones that regular people here in Japan think I'm cool for liking. Ones I can watch with my friends or with my girlfriend. There are a few animation series my girlfriend is addicted to. But, for what I'm talking about... For example, all 4 members of my band (including myself) are huge fans of the 1980s comic series, "Hokuto no Ken." Both myself and the other guitarist own every single volume of the comic. The series is just so fucking awesome and kicks so much ass, how could you not like it? But, it's nothing like those goofy girly cutesy wootesy animations that most animation nerds tend to watch. "Hokuto no ken" is just pure brutality, martial arts action, high-octane violence and so much more. I even wrote a song for my band about the character "Raou" from the series. And, instead of people saying, "Damn, you're a nerd." When I told the cute 25-year-old death metal girl at our last gig about that song, she said, "AWESOME! I love Hokuto no Ken! That's gotta be the coolest comic series ever!" 

Or having anything from Dragon Ball or Dragon Ball Z is just considered extremely cool in Japan because most guys in their late 20s and early to mid 30s grew up watching Dragon Ball or Dragon Ball Z and it was a kickass animation and an even more kickass comic series. I own every single issue of the comic series (the special edition one too with the original Jump covers in the back) and I've got all the animation episodes too (watched them all about 4-5 years ago).


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Heh, as for the avatar thing, Lucky Star has got to be the only comedy anime I've seen with zero fanservice, it just makes fun of stuff. I hate the cutesy shit. I like Evangelion, a lot. But I want to watch action-y anime that ISN'T up it's own ass with useless references, for example "Full Metal Alchemist" which I hate. I also can't stand "I can deflect bullets with my almighty, legendary katana" type anime. I don't really like comedy anime. I hate Harem anime...I'm thinking about watching RahXephon er whatever that is, I dunno, I don't really like mecha that much either...


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!


----------



## Lucky Seven

eh"!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

Alpo said:


>



no, not really


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Heh, as for the avatar thing, Lucky Star has got to be the only comedy anime I've seen with zero fanservice, it just makes fun of stuff. I hate the cutesy shit. I like Evangelion, a lot. But I want to watch action-y anime that ISN'T up it's own ass with useless references, for example "Full Metal Alchemist" which I hate. I also can't stand "I can deflect bullets with my almighty, legendary katana" type anime. I don't really like comedy anime. I hate Harem anime...I'm thinking about watching RahXephon er whatever that is, I dunno, I don't really like mecha that much either...



I've never seen Lucky Star, but all the pictures I've seen of it make it look completely like a nerd-focused animation and it looks like it has plenty of "fanservice" from the pics I've seen.

You've seriously never seen a comedy animation with zero fanservice? Maybe you only really watch the nerdy ones that are only watched in the States and that no one in Japan even watches. Have you ever seen or read Dr. Slump? It's an old comedy series by Akira Toriyama that he wrote before Dragon Ball. Probably from around 1981 or so. Pretty dang funny. I've never seen the animation, but I've read a lot of the comic series.

I checked out the "Full Metal Alchemist" comic when it first came out because it said "Now turned into a popular Tokyo Television animated series." I could barely get through the first volume it was so boring. I sold it to a used bookstore the very next day and never checked it out again.

Harem animations and most of the comedy animations you've mentioned are animations made solely for the animation nerds. Normal people do not watch "harem animations" or the kinds of comedies you've mentioned.

Mecha, harem, those kinds of comedies... Those are all super nerdy animations. I HATE Mecha. I've never even seen a "harem" animation, but I assume I wouldn't like it. And I can't stand the kind of comedies you've mentioned.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

M!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I've never seen Lucky Star, but all the pictures I've seen of it make it look completely like a nerd-focused animation and it looks like it has plenty of "fanservice" from the pics I've seen.
> 
> You've seriously never seen a comedy animation with zero fanservice? Maybe you only really watch the nerdy ones that are only watched in the States and that no one in Japan even watches. Have you ever seen or read Dr. Slump? It's an old comedy series by Akira Toriyama that he wrote before Dragon Ball. Probably from around 1981 or so. Pretty dang funny. I've never seen the animation, but I've read a lot of the comic series.
> 
> I checked out the "Full Metal Alchemist" comic when it first came out because it said "Now turned into a popular Tokyo Television animated series." I could barely get through the first volume it was so boring. I sold it to a used bookstore the very next day and never checked it out again.
> 
> Harem animations and most of the comedy animations you've mentioned are animations made solely for the animation nerds. Normal people do not watch "harem animations" or the kinds of comedies you've mentioned.



I've seen Dr. Slump!!! btw, I have seen no panties, bras, or anything like that in lucky star, there's nothing sexual at all in Lucky Star. I'm pretty sure you'd hate it. It is pretty nerdy though, and sometimes it just feels like a big 25 minute Haruhi advertisement. Anyway, what anime would you recommend me (as far as action goes)?

I must get some sleep...


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I've seen Dr. Slump!!! btw, I have seen no panties, bras, or anything like that in lucky star, there's nothing sexual at all in Lucky Star. It is pretty nerdy though. Anyway, what anime would you recommend me (as far as action goes)?



I could recommend quite a few. If you want a kind of cool mainstream "Jump" style animation, I recommend "Bleach" (at least up until episode 50 or 60 or so. I don't remember which one, but once they go back to Earth it gets kind of boring). Episodes 20-60 or so are just plain kickass. The episodes from like 35-50 are some of the best action animation episodes I've ever seen.

"Akira" is a pretty awesome violent and gory action animated movie. If you've never seen it before, this should be the #1 priority on your list. It's not as cool as the comic series, but it's a pretty amazing desolate future sci-fi animation.

As far as comics, my number one recommendation would be "Hokuto no ken" but I don't think it's been translated into English. Well, maybe some fan did it on the internet, but those fan translations and fan subs always suck so much that it probably wouldn't be worth it. It's basically the ULTIMATE action comic with crazy martial arts action in a gritty destroyed future with excellent characters, great action, and an awesome story.

"Onepiece" is a pretty cool action-comedy animation series for the first 60-70 episodes, but then it starts to get kind of boring after that.

"Dragon Ball Z" is one of the best action animations ever made, especially the "Cell" parts. I know that this series got completely raped when it got brought to the US, where they took out all the humor, changed the storyline, changed several of the character's personalities, erased parts from each episode, wrote their own opening theme song and changed the opening animation, and did other horrific nameless things such as having a cool surfer dude voice act Goku. So, if you do watch it, watch it in the original Japanese with some good subtitles. I own the entire series, but there are no English subtitles on mine, so I don't really know where to go to find good ones. In my opinion, the comic series is a lot better than the animation, but they're both excellent.

I'm trying to remember some of the super kickass violent animations I really like, but not much is coming to mind right now. I'm a huge fan of the 1980s super violent crazy psycho animations, but I can't think of much other than Akira, Hokuto no Ken, and this other one that I can't remember the name of (I remember the entire storyline, though).


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> "Dragon Ball Z" is one of the best action animations ever made, especially the "Cell" parts. I know that this series got completely raped when it got brought to the US, where they took out all the humor, changed the storyline, changed several of the character's personalities, erased parts from each episode, wrote their own opening theme song and changed the opening animation, and did other horrific nameless things such as having a cool surfer dude voice act Goku. So, if you do watch it, watch it in the original Japanese with some good subtitles. I own the entire series, but there are no English subtitles on mine, so I don't really know where to go to find good ones. In my opinion, the comic series is a lot better than the animation, but they're both excellent.



I think they showed the US version on TV here a while back. It was pretty crappy.

"Dragon dragonball!

DRAGONBALL Z!!!!!!!!!!

Dragon dragonball!

Z!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I think they showed the US version on TV here a while back. It was pretty crappy.
> 
> "Dragon dragonball!
> 
> DRAGONBALL Z!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dragon dragonball!
> 
> Z!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

V!


----------



## g3rmanium

H"


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> I think they showed the US version on TV here a while back. It was pretty crappy.
> 
> "Dragon dragonball!
> 
> DRAGONBALL Z!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dragon dragonball!
> 
> Z!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I heard it once. It was pretty crappy. The Japanese song is a classic and every Japanese who was between the ages of 8-16 when the series was on the air has all the lyrics memorized by heart. I've actually sung it in karaoke before. 

"Hikaru kumo o tsukinuke Fly away (fly away). Karadajuu ni hirogaru panorama. Kao o kerareta chikyuu ga okotte (okotte) kazan o bakuhatsu saseru. Toketa koori no naka ni kyouryuu ga itara tamanori shikikomitai ne. Chara he-chara. nani ga okitemo mou kibun wa henoheno kappa. Chara he-chara. Mune ga pachipachi suru hodo sawagu genkidama!"

I think those are pretty much how the first half of the song's lyrics go. I'm doing it from memory.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah, I heard it once. It was pretty crappy. The Japanese song is a classic and every Japanese who was between the ages of 8-16 when the series was on the air has all the lyrics memorized by heart. I've actually sung it in karaoke before.
> 
> "Hikaru kumo o tsukinuke Fly away (fly away). Karadajuu ni hirogaru panorama. Kao o kerareta chikyuu ga okotte (okotte) kazan o bakuhatsu saseru. Toketa koori no naka ni kyouryuu ga itara tamanori shikikomitai ne. Chara he-chara. nani ga okitemo mou kibun wa henoheno kappa. Chara he-chara. Mune ga pachipachi suru hodo sawagu genkidama!"
> 
> I think those are pretty much how the first half of the song's lyrics go. I'm doing it from memory.


----------



## Alpo

Do shut up.


----------



## g3rmanium

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Do shut up.



Who?


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Naren

This isn't the "100k Alphabet Contest" or the "100k E! Contest" or the "100K Random German Contest." So post something that is actually a post or shut up.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> This isn't the "100k Alphabet Contest" or the "100k E! Contest" or the "100K Random German Contest." So post something that is actually a post or shut up.



Ooooooookay, Eric.

I'm just eating some TUC Crackers.

Satisfied?


----------



## Alpo

Yeah, shut your gob!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Ooooooookay, Eric.
> 
> I'm just eating some TUC Crackers.
> 
> Satisfied?



If you can keep up this kind of "actually saying something" kind of post, then yeah. If you suddenly revert back to "H" "I" "J" "K" "L" "M" style posting or "E!" "E." "E..." "E?" style posting, then no, I won't be satisfied.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Yeah, shut your gob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> If you can keep up this kind of "actually saying something" kind of post, then yeah. If you suddenly revert back to "H" "I" "J" "K" "L" "M" style posting or "E!" "E." "E..." "E?" style posting, then no, I won't be satisfied.


----------



## g3rmanium

But hey.


----------



## g3rmanium

Maybe Eric is right?


----------



## g3rmanium

And I should post "real posts."


----------



## g3rmanium

That feels good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Suddenly, all of my posts are making sense.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Ooops!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm...


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, you know, you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Argh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Looks like I ran out of ideas.


----------



## g3rmanium

Must...


----------



## g3rmanium

concentrate...


----------



## g3rmanium

must...


----------



## g3rmanium

find...


----------



## g3rmanium

something...


----------



## g3rmanium

to...


----------



## Naren

If you run out of ideas, the solution is simple:



Don't post until you do have an idea of something to say.


----------



## g3rmanium

write...


----------



## g3rmanium

Eric...


----------



## g3rmanium

is...


----------



## g3rmanium

trying...


----------



## g3rmanium

to help...


----------



## g3rmanium

me...


----------



## g3rmanium

ARRRRRRRRRRGH...


----------



## g3rmanium

No...


----------



## g3rmanium

ideas...


----------



## g3rmanium

but...


----------



## g3rmanium

must..


----------



## g3rmanium

continue...


----------



## g3rmanium

posting..


----------



## g3rmanium

[action=g3rmanium]dies.[/action]


----------



## Naren

You know? You don't have to post in this thread a zillion times a day... You do know that, right? Like Chris said on page one, "asfdfg" is not a post. Neither is "E" or any other single alphabet letter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh well fuck it!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## Naren

Die.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111112^*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!111111111z


----------



## Alpo

HELP! I need somebody! HELP! Not just anybody! etc...


----------



## g3rmanium

*27600!*


----------



## Naren

I already said this, but I know you didn't read it: You know? You don't have to post in this thread a zillion times a day... You do know that, right? Like Chris said on page one, "asfdfg" is not a post. Neither is "E" or any other single alphabet letter.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Aleksi for beating me to 27600.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## D-EJ915

rars!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rars!!!





Naren said:


> I already said this, but I know you didn't read it: You know? You don't have to post in this thread a zillion times a day... You do know that, right? Like Chris said on page one, "asfdfg" is not a post. Neither is "E" or any other single alphabet letter.



Or "rars"!11111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Gob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xob.


----------



## yevetz

Hob


----------



## Zepp88

This is not a post.


----------



## Ivan

Neither is this.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> This is not a post.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Neither is this.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> This is not a post.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Aleksi for beating me to 27600.


----------



## D-EJ915

class time


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Alpo

Oooo, Bioshock demo finished downloading. I hope my PC can run it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oooo, Bioshock demo finished downloading. I hope my PC can run it.



Have you tried rebooting?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## g3rmanium

Tätärätätä!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## loktide

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## Alpo

Moo


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Ivan

it's 16:32


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> it's 16:32



I'm on Canadian time 
I go to bed at about 9 am and wake up about now.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I could recommend quite a few. If you want a kind of cool mainstream "Jump" style animation, I recommend "Bleach" (at least up until episode 50 or 60 or so. I don't remember which one, but once they go back to Earth it gets kind of boring). Episodes 20-60 or so are just plain kickass. The episodes from like 35-50 are some of the best action animation episodes I've ever seen.
> 
> "Akira" is a pretty awesome violent and gory action animated movie. If you've never seen it before, this should be the #1 priority on your list. It's not as cool as the comic series, but it's a pretty amazing desolate future sci-fi animation.
> 
> As far as comics, my number one recommendation would be "Hokuto no ken" but I don't think it's been translated into English. Well, maybe some fan did it on the internet, but those fan translations and fan subs always suck so much that it probably wouldn't be worth it. It's basically the ULTIMATE action comic with crazy martial arts action in a gritty destroyed future with excellent characters, great action, and an awesome story.
> 
> "Onepiece" is a pretty cool action-comedy animation series for the first 60-70 episodes, but then it starts to get kind of boring after that.
> 
> "Dragon Ball Z" is one of the best action animations ever made, especially the "Cell" parts. I know that this series got completely raped when it got brought to the US, where they took out all the humor, changed the storyline, changed several of the character's personalities, erased parts from each episode, wrote their own opening theme song and changed the opening animation, and did other horrific nameless things such as having a cool surfer dude voice act Goku. So, if you do watch it, watch it in the original Japanese with some good subtitles. I own the entire series, but there are no English subtitles on mine, so I don't really know where to go to find good ones. In my opinion, the comic series is a lot better than the animation, but they're both excellent.
> 
> I'm trying to remember some of the super kickass violent animations I really like, but not much is coming to mind right now. I'm a huge fan of the 1980s super violent crazy psycho animations, but I can't think of much other than Akira, Hokuto no Ken, and this other one that I can't remember the name of (I remember the entire storyline, though).



Yeah, Akira was awesome. Dragon Ball Z, at least the version they showed in America, is about as cool as Pokemon... I've been wanting to watch Serial Experiments Lain for about 2 years, but I've never gotten around to it.


----------



## D-EJ915

just got back from class


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## Lucky Seven

class = lawls?


----------



## D-EJ915

no...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hi...Yui...

facepalm.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

a 14 year old chick added me on myspace


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> a 14 year old chick added me on myspace



Thats why they have a "no user under 18 year old"-function


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rars



.RARs?


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> a 14 year old chick added me on myspace


----------



## g3rmanium

This is not a post.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


>



My thoughts exactly.

But then, it's probably a spammer. Or something like the FBI. The same thing, sort of.


----------



## Lucky Seven

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> This is not a post.



this is not a reply


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> this is not a reply



Yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

you know it's true


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


>


this is not pr0n.


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's Jail Bait


----------



## D-EJ915

eeone said:


> this is not pr0n.


dude you get no nude pics of me


----------



## D-EJ915

hawtness


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> dude you get no nude pics of me



Of YOU?!?!?!? I thought you looked more like


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Of YOU?!?!?!? I thought you looked more like


noooooooo



I'll see you guys later, time for class...speaking of which...LBST then statistics ugh


----------



## Ivan

Luck Seven said:


> Of YOU?!?!?!? I thought you looked more like






dude, no. i'll be impotent for a week now...


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> this is not a reply



Neither is this.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> Neither is this.



penis


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> dude, no. i'll be impotent for a week now...



rofl rofl rofl rofl


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to make a fucking pizza!


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> penis



That's what she said.


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> I'm going to make a fucking pizza!


----------



## Alpo

I played a Laney GH50L at band practice today. Sounded good. Of course I boosted it with my TS7. I tuned to A standard, and it sounded quite heavy.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm mosaic computers

I noticed they have new sun Ultras in there, my computer is at home with them


----------



## Zepp88

paying for car insurance sucks...that shit should be like canadian healthcare...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

man the sun unix layout is weird lol, control and caps lock are swapped


----------



## Alpo

Looks like Thomann finally fixed my Randall and it's on it's way home! Good thing Thomann has a 3 year warranty, so I got it fixed for teh freezors.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice \m/


----------



## Alpo

I hope they changed the tubes and biased it while they were at it.


----------



## Desecrated

thomann ftw


----------



## Zepp88

I got my E34Ls yesterday, I can't fucking wait to try them tommorow!

Also, Sun Unix looks like the layout of things would piss me off. are there desktop icons? I like icons 

Wait..it's unix...that desktop can be changed


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I'm going to make a fucking pizza!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey everyone, my fucking pizza fucking ruled. Fuckedy fuck fuck fuck yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Uh oh, I pissed someone off on Youtube by saying I liked X Japan more than Loudness...I wasn't even trolling, I was just recommending X Japan to someone because they didn't like Loudness...

Hey everyone look up my two posts weren't automerged!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Hey everyone, my fucking pizza fucking ruled. Fuckedy fuck fuck fuck yeah!



Fucking hell!


----------



## Lucky Seven

aw fucking irony


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> aw fucking irony



Fuck.


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


> Fuck.



 I fucking know it fucking fucks for fucks sake. FUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## Lucky Seven

ROFFFL

Rolling on the FUCKING floor, FUCKING laughing


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I fucking know it fucking fucks for fucks sake. FUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!



Fuck yeah.

Like fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> ROFFFL
> 
> Rolling on the FUCKING floor, FUCKING laughing



Laughing your FUCKING ass off!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

faaaaaaaarrrk


----------



## Lucky Seven

Marty FUCKING Friedman


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo jeder.


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Uh oh, I pissed someone off on Youtube by saying I liked X Japan more than Loudness...I wasn't even trolling, I was just recommending X Japan to someone because they didn't like Loudness...
> 
> Hey everyone look up my two posts weren't automerged!!!


X Japan blows the shit outta Loudness, X Japan is one of the best bands ever, Loudness is just an ok 80's band


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo jeder.



Griaß di Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rülps.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rar!



blar!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> blar!


dar!


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rars



.rar


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## g3rmanium

WW!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> cowabunga!


----------



## D-EJ915

laurels


----------



## g3rmanium

E! (this isn't a post)


----------



## g3rmanium

R: (this isn't a post)


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

wraps


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## Desecrated

johann

whats up with the nothing posts ?


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## continental

still a long way to go


----------



## Ivan

Desecrated said:


> johann
> 
> whats up with the nothing posts ?


nothing.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar!


----------



## Desecrated

eeone said:


> nothing.



lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

MUSICBOYY!!! CLEAR SOME SPACE IN YOUR GODDAMMNM PM'S!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sexy


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> sexy



Where?


----------



## Desecrated

on my moobs


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Jason

This the worst thread ever..


----------



## Lee

Jason said:


> This the worst thread ever..



Lies!!!!one1111


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## D-EJ915

Jason said:


> This the worst thread ever..


like you would know you bitch-hopping whore


----------



## crazy_cree

I want a Hearse with spinners, a 700BHP powerplant, and a sound system that will kill things..that is all....NARF!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## crazy_cree

yes...it would be fun.....WHEEEEEE!!!


----------



## crazy_cree

my teeth hurt....so i'll eat more chocolate!!<3 XD


----------



## D-EJ915

aww XD


----------



## crazy_cree

I just spilled a bottle of water in my keyboard!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

is your sister hot? lol I hate it when people ask me that


----------



## crazy_cree

my sis thinks your hot


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## crazy_cree

.....I should go play with my didgeridoo


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun man


----------



## crazy_cree

what.....you mean you don't have a didgeridoo of your own to play with?


----------



## D-EJ915

your sister 





XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> X Japan blows the shit outta Loudness, X Japan is one of the best bands ever, Loudness is just an ok 80's band



Glad we agree on something...Akira is good, but hide pwnz him (or at least pwnd him while he was alive).


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Glad we agree on something...Akira is good, but hide pwnz him (or at least pwnd him while he was alive).


hide pwns everyone


----------



## Lucky Seven

hide pwns your mom


----------



## crazy_cree

clickady

DERKA DERKA!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want my sixth bar!!!


----------



## crazy_cree

???? you makin' fun of my funny picture..funny man...huh? huh?? ?_?


----------



## crazy_cree

shecky


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

><


----------



## Ryan

\o\ /o/ \o\

(\__/)
= '.' =


----------



## crazy_cree

evil rabbit/cat thingy!!!! and bye bye peopleseses!! got to get to work in da morning...and stuff


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> \o\ /o/ \o\
> 
> (\__/)
> = '.' =


*cuddle* <3


----------



## BCrowell

Now THAT'S A Sign!


----------



## Lucky Seven

omfg

must

keep

AIDS

under

control


----------



## D-EJ915

BCrowell said:


> Now THAT'S A Sign!


uhhh hotlinkowned


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hi, Naren.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya ericu


----------



## Lucky Seven

Glorious Aggressor is a good song...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE


----------



## OzzyC

Teh SPAMZ:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/35195-can-i-has-guitarz-s7.html#post611962


----------



## Lucky Seven

YES YOU CAN


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## BCrowell

I got HOTlinked PWNED!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> hiya ericu



Hiya, Jeff Foo.



BCrowell said:


> I got HOTlinked PWNED!



Ya sho' did.


----------



## Lucky Seven

He's no longer Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm Yui =3


----------



## Ryan

i can has african wild dogZ?


----------



## Alpo

OMG! 

I woke up way too early today.


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Jon




----------



## Alpo

Gee, I like that there logo, mister!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm Yui =3



How do you pronounce that? "Yoo ee equal three"?

And why did you change your name? Did you get sick of the name your parents gave you, so you gave yourself a more 1337 name?


----------



## Lucky Seven

He wishes to be a little girl.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Naren. Have you seen the Ibanez MFM or MFM2 in person? (MFM = Marty Friedman's sig Ibby)


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAV U NRAEN?!?!?!?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Alpo said:


> OMG HAV U NRAEN?!?!?!?


----------



## Naren

OMG YESSSSSSS I HAV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111


----------



## Lucky Seven

Have you played it? Is it any good?


----------



## Naren

No, I haven't. You asked whether I'd seen it in person, not whether I'd played it.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Right, I asked if you had seen it in person. Then I asked you if you played it...

Is this some sort of MGS: TIME PARADOX?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Right, I asked if you had seen it in person. Then I asked you if you played it...
> 
> Is this some sort of MGS: TIME PARADOX?



"MGS"? "Monster Ghoul Supreme: Time Paradox"?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I like how Friedman uses platform shoes to make him taller. He's so awesome...


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Good night



N8 mann!


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I like how Friedman uses platform shoes to make him taller. He's so awesome...



Sarcasm...?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> "MGS"? "Monster Ghoul Supreme: Time Paradox"?



In Metal Gear Solid 3, when you die or someone plot related dies, it gives you a screen that says "Time Paradox".


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johann
> 
> whats up with the nothing posts ?





Naren said:


> You know? You don't have to post in this thread a zillion times a day... You do know that, right? Like Chris said on page one, "asfdfg" is not a post. Neither is "E" or any other single alphabet letter.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Sarcasm...?



Not sarcasm!!! Friedman is the only person in the world that can make his shoes cool.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Not sarcasm!!! Friedman is the only person in the world that can make his shoes cool.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sup?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Not sarcasm!!! Friedman is the only person in the world that can make his shoes cool.



That's just 'cause you're a fanboy.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> That's just 'cause you're a fanboy.



Take it easy on the kid will you, you sound like a fucking bully from time to time.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Take it easy on the kid will you, you sound like a fucking bully from time to time.



<Eric>This is not a post!</Eric>


----------



## loktide

Luck Seven said:


> Not sarcasm!!! Friedman is the only person in the world that can make his shoes cool.



don't think so....


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> Take it easy on the kid will you, you sound like a fucking bully from time to time.



Yeh?  Well, that's probably... because you're a fanboy too...  Just like Luck Seven... yeah... like him... how you like that? Not much... I'd think... 

(Desecrated obviously didn't see the humor in my post, but I hope he didn't actually think I was being a "fucking bully." )



g3rmanium said:


> <Eric>This is not a post!</Eric>



Actually that _*is*_ a post.

"E!" would not be a post.



g3rmanium said:


> G.



This would be an example of "nothing." Something that is not able to be called a post, according to Chris' godly rules of the 100k Reply Contest thread of darkness (as posted in the year of our lord 1382).


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> don't think so....


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> This would be an example of "nothing." Something that is not able to be called a post, according to Chris' godly rules of the 100k Reply Contest thread of darkness (as posted in the year of our lord 1382).



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

H!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## Alpo

Yo


----------



## Naren

Yo


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yo



<Eric>This is not a post! </Eric>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> <Eric>This is not a post! </Eric>



Why not?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Why not?



Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## Zepp88

Sputnik


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## Alpo

PERVERT!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sputnik



Hallo Mike.


----------



## loktide

i'm eating icecream


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Johann!
Hallo, Mike!
Hallo, Christian!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann
Hallo Ivan

Sputnik!


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hallo, Johann!
> Hallo, Mike!
> Hallo, Christian!



Hallo Ivan, hallo Mike, hallo Christian!


----------



## Zepp88

Sputnik!


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sputnik!



Kick his face?


----------



## Alpo

Hey, German peeps! Rep for anyone who translates this! 


> Gerät aus Garantiereparatur zurück Sicherungen und
> Endröhren erneuert, Kurzschluss auf Versorgung beseitigt
> Biaszweig überarbeitet, Test OK.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hey, German peeps! Rep for anyone who translates this!



Device came back from warranty repair. Replaced fuses and power amp tubes, short in power supply (?) removed, bias path reworked, test OK.









Btw: This is not a post!


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Device came back from warranty repaid. Replaced fuses and power amp tubes, short in power supply (?) removed, bias path reworked, test OK.



Thanks! Rep for teh Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Thanks! Rep for teh Ge.





Rep for t3h Alpo, too!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Device came back from warranty repair. Replaced fuses and power amp tubes, short in power supply (?) removed, bias path reworked, test OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: This is not a post!


kurzschluss = short circuit. something short circuited the power supply. 



bias path reworked = rebiased.


----------



## Alpo

eeone said:


> kurzschluss = short circuit. something short circuited the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> bias path reworked = rebiased.



Thanks to you too. So I got new power tubes and a re-bias for free. Weeee!


----------



## Zepp88

yada! yada! Can't wait to try E34Ls today! yada! yada! And GZ34s! yada! yada!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> bias path reworked = rebiased.



 

I'm sure bias path reworked doesn't mean re-biased. He could just have checked the resistors.


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Yeh?  Well, that's probably... because you're a fanboy too...  Just like Luck Seven... yeah... like him... how you like that? Not much... I'd think...
> 
> (Desecrated obviously didn't see the humor in my post, but I hope he didn't actually think I was being a "fucking bully." )



It's hard to see humor/sarcasm/irony on the internet, most people uses smiley the emphasize a joke, like this;

Desecrated is a fucking dick  

or

Desecrated is a fucking dick.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> I'm sure bias path reworked doesn't mean re-biased. He could just have checked the resistors.



They probably re-biased it anyway, since they changed the power tubes.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> They probably re-biased it anyway, since they changed the power tubes.



Anyway, as long as you like the sound and  your ass off?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


> Anyway, as long as you like the sound and  your ass off?



Fo shizzle.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Fo shizzle.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

Oh, hello.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh, hello.



O hai Alec sea.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG RLY?



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!1111111 </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nulll.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Alpo

WHEEE!


----------



## D-EJ915

just got a shower


----------



## Alpo

I'm gonna take a shower soon.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, get sexy


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have marching practice from 2-8:30! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos?


----------



## D-EJ915

heya eric <3


----------



## Naren

Sup, Jeff?

(I know your name is not "Yui equal three")


----------



## Lucky Seven

I fukken saved that MF picture. Huge shoes are HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!

Hai, Airek!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm sexay


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Sup, Jeff?
> 
> (I know your name is not "Yui equal three")


huh? no =3 is like :3 but just different eyes lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> huh? no =3 is like :3 but just different eyes lol




>:3


----------



## Desecrated

=7


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> >:3


<3333 ¶=


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> =7



I'm sorry, that looked like it hurt. What happened to your face, dude?


----------



## Alpo

=4


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Eric! Hi, Kyle! Hi, Jeff!


----------



## Lucky Seven

eeone said:


> Hi, Eric! Hi, Kyle! Hi, Jeff!



It's YUI, get it right, gosh!!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> huh? no =3 is like :3 but just different eyes lol



Either way, Yui is a girl's name and you're not a girl... and you're not Japanese... I could believe your name being Jeffery or Jeff or Jeffers or The Jeff-meister, but I doubt any caucassian woman in the US would give her son a Japanese female name.



Luck Seven said:


> It's YUI, get it right, gosh!!



I think I just disproved that.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Either way, Yui is a girl's name and you're not a girl... and you're not Japanese... I could believe your name being Jeffery or Jeff or Jeffers or The Jeff-meister, but I doubt any caucassian woman in the US would give her son a Japanese female name.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just disproved that.


>__>

lol naren  you take it too seriously, I jacked it off an anime and my friends online call me it so whatever  Don't ask why btw lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yui Ikari = Rei = Yuki = Jeff

wow, that was nerdy


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY? LOLOLOLO!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Yui Ikari = Rei = Yuki = Jeff
> 
> wow, that was nerdy


XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

someone shoot me


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Aleksi!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Lee

wtf?


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Yui Ikari = Rei = Yuki = Jeff
> 
> wow, that was nerdy



Wow. All girl's names...

Does Jeff have a secret he'd like to share with us?


----------



## Lucky Seven

That's what Jeff, ahem, Yui is doing right now



Naren said:


> Wow. All girl's names...
> 
> Does Jeff have a secret he'd like to share with us?



Secrets are fun!


----------



## Lucky Seven

=






OH SHI-


----------



## Naren

Having a sex change?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Having a sex change?



Maybe he's always been a Japanese girl named Yui, and is finally undergoing the last steps of surgery in becoming an American male that calls himself "Jeff".


----------



## Ivan

loktide said:


>


Christian, why are you always angry?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Cause he's always metal, duh!


----------



## Lee

eeone said:


> Christian, why are you always angry?



He's just an angry individual


----------



## Desecrated

he is german


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Maybe he's always been a Japanese girl named Yui, and is finally undergoing the last steps of surgery in becoming an American male that calls himself "Jeff".



A Japanese girl named Yui who can't speak or read any Japanese and who doesn't look even remotely like a girl in any of the "topless" pics she's posted of herself?

Sorry, dude, but Jeff has been exposed on candid camera. That's right! Cameramen, you can come out now!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> he is german


----------



## loktide

eeone said:


> Christian, why are you always angry?



i'm not angry, i just ate some hot chilli


----------



## Lee

Mmm...chili


----------



## Lucky Seven

Why is Call to Arms such an epic song?


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> he is german


----------



## Ivan

loktide said:


>


you're not German?


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Why is Call to Arms such an epic song?



Maybe because it isn't.



eeone said:


> you're not German?



He's a Russian living in Germany.


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's epic, you know it is, it uses the word "Steel" about 77,675,834,652 times.


----------



## Ivan

Naren said:


> Maybe because it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Russian living in Germany.




Oh. Ok. I didn't know that.



Luck Seven said:


> It's epic, you know it is, it uses the word "Steel" about 77,675,834,652 times.



Yeah. I'm convinced now.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Also it uses Kingdom, and Glory.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> He's a Russian living in Germany.



LOL no!


----------



## Ivan

Naren said:


> Maybe because it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Russian living in Germany.






Luck Seven said:


> Kingdom





loktide said:


> LOL no!



So. You're from United Kingdom?


----------



## Alpo

Whoa! Page 700!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Whoa! A very long thread!


----------



## Alpo

I think I'm going to read it all.


----------



## Lucky Seven

FIRE IN THE TACO BELL


----------



## Zepp88

SPINNING CUBE


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Zepp88

holy shit...


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## loktide

damnit... why is it so hard to find a used Fireball at a good price.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi, Eric! Hi, Kyle! Hi, Jeff!



Hallo Ivan!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Where's Vova?!?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Christian, why are you always angry?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i'm not angry, i just ate some hot chilli


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> you're not German?


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> So. You're from United Kingdom?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I think I'm going to read it all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

wherever you get you're weed from Ge, it seems to be REALLY good


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## D-EJ915

loktide said:


> i'm not angry, i just ate some hot chilli


aww that sucks man, I'm not a big chili fan


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


holy shit! lol


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> wherever you get you're weed from Ge, it seems to be REALLY good



Ich kiffe nicht.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hiya johann



Hi Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh, that http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/612966-post27999.html posting loads very slowly.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Hi Jeff.


who's jeff?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Mh, that http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/612966-post27999.html posting loads very slowly.



I wonder why  *sarcasm*


----------



## Lee

I'm baaack


----------



## g3rmanium

Gra.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Desecrated

hi lee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> hi lee



How's it going?


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Pssstttt...!!!

This is the new home for a recently deceased friend...

Let it begin!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Resurrection!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## ZeroSignal

>


----------



## Lee

>*


----------



## ZeroSignal

I need back up!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> How's it going?



straight down to hell


----------



## Ivan

Lee said:


> >*


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

here we go...


















































































































ahhh, i feel better.


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

yevetz said:


> good night


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Vova!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

eeone said:


> Hi, Vova!


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## OzzyC

I'm going back to sleep....the Strat can wait a few more hours before I get it playable....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

OzzyC said:


> I'm going back to sleep....the Strat can wait a few more hours before I get it playable....



you chose sleep over guitar?


----------



## continental

yet another reply


----------



## Lee

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you chose sleep over guitar?



Agreed


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you chose sleep over guitar?



+1


----------



## D-EJ915

whwee


----------



## Lee

eeone said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lucky Seven

lol, nice, Yui


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend got a free zune


----------



## Lucky Seven

baby_toucher


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

that's my handwriting btw


----------



## Lee

Baby_toucher...hmm I never took you as the



type


----------



## Lee

I was more wondering what the hell was up with the pills on the box though


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Baby_toucher...hmm I never took you as the
> 
> 
> 
> type


it was a joke for the club live assholes


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I was more wondering what the hell was up with the pills on the box though


those are my morning after pills >__>


----------



## Lee

You know, for some reason, I don't wholly doubt that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Well, Yui is a girls name so...


----------



## Lee

Exactly


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## Lucky Seven

8=3 looks kinda like a fucked up penis


----------



## D-EJ915

dude never post that again please <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol, okay


----------



## Lee

Yeah, that was just weird


----------



## Lucky Seven

i need eRep for my 6th bar!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## OzzyC

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you chose sleep over guitar?



No, I chose sleep over doing a guitar setup. 

Besides, I've messed with my sleeping habits enough. At school, if I close my eyes for more then 1/3 second I can feel my head begin to fall forward or backwards as I go into micro sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

schlaffen


----------



## playstopause

Power nap?


----------



## playstopause

here i go again on my own


----------



## playstopause

hello, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'll be with you

penpen


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> Power nap?



Every day, man!


----------



## playstopause

Gotta love it!


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> hello, is it me you're looking for?



Nah, have you seen my friend, though?


----------



## playstopause

That was a Lionel Ritchie hit.


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> Gotta love it!



 About thr firsdt thing I do when I get home from school is find a place to make sure I don't fall asleep standing up.


----------



## Lucky Seven

this thread needs moar rinda rindaaaaaa!


----------



## OzzyC

playstopause said:


> That was a Lionel Ritchie hit.



You mean that old guy I never listen to?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have to march ten and a half hours tomorrow


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yeah, it sucks!


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Lucky Seven

I started watching Water Boys, it contains lulz


----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

LULZ!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

loaulx


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lucky Star is still the shit, but there's only 4 episodes left


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy time


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Lucky Star is still the shit, but there's only 4 episodes left


T__T


----------



## Lucky Seven

Will there ever be another anime that basically goes, "Did you ever notice that..." or "Doesn't it suck when..."?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man


----------



## Alpo

Morning!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I remember the first episode... ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS FOOD!!!! lol


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

Summer fucks me up, I'm actually glad school's starting up soon, ugh.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I started watching Water Boys, it contains lulz



Why are you watching so many gay movies? 

Is it because YOU'RE gay?! 



Luck Seven said:


> Lucky Star is still the shit, but there's only 4 episodes left



I actually saw that Lucky Star animation's DVD boxed set for the first time ever today when I was checking out some video games at "Game Trader." It's weird because I would have assumed the series would be called &#12521;&#12483;&#12461;&#12540;&#12473;&#12479;&#12540; in Japanese, but it wasn't. It was &#12425;&#12365;&#12377;&#12383; which struck me as very very bizarre.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Why are you watching so many gay movies?
> 
> Is it because YOU'RE gay?!



"Summer fucks me up."

You see, I'm actually a somewhat normal person during the school year. I watch a lot of anime over the summer and almost none during the school year. I watch "gay movies" because I'm bored...


----------



## Naren

When you're bored, you should watch GOOD movies, not gay ones.  And don't you dare try to tell me you've already seen all the good movies out there... cuz I know you haven't, yo. I know dat fo a fact, bruthah.


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's human nature to not always watch good stuff


----------



## Naren

Ha ha ha. So true. I happen to enjoy a lot of crappy 1980s horror movies.


----------



## Lucky Seven

That's NOT counting chorus repetitions.


----------



## loktide

i hope they find a cure for dragonforce. SOON!


----------



## Naren

So, it seems Pain is our winner.


----------



## cadenhead

Aaaaaaargh!

Computer systems are down here at work. I can't do anything but stuff that isn't important (like post in ss.org ).

I've got 36 drivers and 8 terminals I handle, but can't do anything about it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## Naren

A conversation with germanium in real life.

"X...? U."
"E!!!"
"E??  B!? H!? G!!??!?!"
"G."
"G..."


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A conversation with germanium in real life.
> 
> "X...? U."
> "E!!!"
> "E??  B!? H!? G!!??!?!"
> "G."
> "G..."



<Eric>This is not a post!!!!!111 </Eric>


----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHT


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> <Eric>This is not a post!!!!!111 </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG WAHT



YA WAHT?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


>



Exactly! I would have never thought "K." I would have thought "U" maybe, but definitely not "K." I wonder if he was kidding about that one...


----------



## g3rmanium

i.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Exactly! I would have never thought "K." I would have thought "U" maybe, but definitely not "K." I wonder if he was kidding about that one...


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> i.



A lower case "i." Now I did not see that coming. I do believe that is the first time you've said something in lower case and I'm feeling really offended by what you're trying to express...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A lower case "i." Now I did not see that coming. I do believe that is the first time you've said something in lower case and I'm feeling really offended by what you're trying to express...



I'm sorry I hurt your feelings Eric. Will you ever forgive me?






































 




 




























m!


----------



## Alpo

Z?


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Z?



piZZa!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings Eric. Will you ever forgive me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m!



Thank you... That lower case "m" really made me feel special... and the explanation point just drove what you were trying to say further than you could have ever done with a simple period.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Thank you... That lower case "m" really made me feel special... and the explanation point just drove what you were trying to say further than you could have ever done with a simple period.



Well, I tried my best and I'm glad to see I succeeded.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

Did you know that the square root of 81 is 9?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Did you know that the square root of 81 is 9?



Did you know that E?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Did you know that E?



Uh... Excuse me? Did I know that what...?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Naren

K!??!?! 

Z...


----------



## Alpo

W...?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Uh... Excuse me? Did I know that what...?



DID YOU KNOW THAT WHAT WAHT OMG ZOMG WTHA THATH?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> W...?



W!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> DID YOU KNOW THAT WHAT WAHT OMG ZOMG WTHA THATH?



Yes, actually I did know that.


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yes, actually I did know that.



Redundancy isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Redundancy isn't always a bad thing.



Usually it is, though.


----------



## El Caco

hello Eric,

I,ve paid for the RG7EXFX2

Hopefully I'll have it next week


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> hello Eric,
> 
> I,ve paid for the RG7EXFX2
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it next week



Decided to go with the dual EMG707 equipped baritone monster, eh?

Once you have one, you and I will be the only 2 members on the board with RG7EXFX2s (right now I'm the only member with one).


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Usually it is, though.



Just ask any file sharing network.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Just ask any file sharing network.



I asked them, but they didn't reply.


----------



## Battousai

WORDS IN A THREAD!


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Decided to go with the dual EMG707 equipped baritone monster, eh?
> 
> Once you have one, you and I will be the only 2 members on the board with RG7EXFX2s (right now I'm the only member with one).



Maybe I'll buy one. Then you won't feel so special! MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## El Caco

Don't worry you'll still be the only one who has one and can actually play it.

What did yours come with, I'm just wondering what else I need to buy, strap, picks, etc. any recommendations?


----------



## Battousai

woohooo i had an interview for a job at HSBC .. wish me luck peeps!


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Maybe I'll buy one. Then you won't feel so special! MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!



I recommend them. 



Firedragon said:


> Don't worry you'll still be the only one who has one and can actually play it.
> 
> What did yours come with, I'm just wondering what else I need to buy, strap, picks, etc. any recommendations?



It comes with a soft case.

The only time guitars come with a strap, picks, an amp, or anything like that is when you buy one of those cheap starter packs for $200-300. Squier, Epiphone, and Ibanez have them. I seriously would not recommend them, though.

Picks, straps, and stuff like that is 100% up to personal preference.

Anyway, I gotta go meet my girlfriend now. Laaatah.


----------



## El Caco

Bye


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> I recommend them.



I just googled RG7EXFX2, and the first three results are your review on SS.org, your thread with videos, and YouTube - RG7EXFX2 test - "Born Of Insanity" intro (kinda messed up). You're, like, totally famous!


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I asked them, but they didn't reply.



Did you have the corresponding client installed?


----------



## El Caco

He's gone.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

28200!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ten and a half hours of band today!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!!


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Hello.



Hallo Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

class time now...


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG RLY?



YA RLY!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.lo


----------



## Zepp88

look


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> OMG RLY?



no


----------



## Zepp88

i can


----------



## Zepp88

post whore


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo,



Zepp88 said:


> post whore



Mike!


----------



## Alpo

Band practice in an hour.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Mike!



Servus!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Servus!!!



Griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rol.


----------



## g3rmanium

Go.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Go.



Stop.

































e.


----------



## Desecrated

start


----------



## Zepp88

NEUN UND NEUNZICH LUFTBALLOONS!!!111ELEVENTY111ONE1`1`111ZERO1111```TILDE`1``11


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NEUN UND NEUNZICH LUFTBALLOONS!!!111ELEVENTY111ONE1`1`111ZERO1111```TILDE`1``11



OMFG Mike! OMFG! OMFG!


----------



## Ivan

Nena ftw.


----------



## Desecrated

0o0


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Stop.



Hammertime!!


----------



## loktide

can't touch this


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Hammertime!!



awesome, e-rep for that


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## Lee

YA RLY


----------



## Alpo

ZOMG


----------



## Lee

LIEK RLY?


----------



## Lee

OMG WTF BBQ


----------



## Desecrated

pasta


----------



## Lee




----------



## loktide

yumyum


----------



## yevetz

FAK


----------



## Alpo

Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
There's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the heart
Once upon a time there was light in my life
But now there's only love in the dark
Nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart


----------



## loktide

yevetz said:


> FAK



Focal Adhesion Kinase ?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have a new band name, "Wikkid K'ttn"


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> pasta



YES!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I have a new band name, "Wikkid K'ttn"



Isn't that a bit 80s?


----------



## Desecrated

what thread is this, I know I'm suppose to post here, but I don't care to look at the title again, so anyway, I either agree to everything you said or the opposite.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> FAK


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Desecrated

T.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> OMG WTF BBQ




LOL KFC IDK GED DVD VHS BETA MAX...

...Wait, what?


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> LOL KFC IDK GED DVD VHS BETA MAX...
> 
> ...Wait, what?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

What Johann, more chili, or are you legitimately mad?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> ...Wait, what?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> What Johann, more chili, or are you legitimately mad?



No, I'm just listening to my Atmos samples.

Not necessarily , more like ,  and .


----------



## Lee

Hell yes  I think I like 50% gain better. 100% just seems to muddy it up a bit too much for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hell yes  I think I like 50% gain better. 100% just seems to muddy it up a bit too much for me.



I like that 100 % setting because it gets kinda rubbery. Or so.  

Glad you liked that sample.








Want one?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

I`


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

@ Ge.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ShawnFjellstad said:


> @ Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ShawnFjellstad said:


> @ Ge.



 @ Shawn.

Is this fucking twitter?


----------



## D-EJ915

just had my friend katie over <3 on my bed <3


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

D-EJ915 said:


> just had my friend katie over <3 on my bed <3


----------



## D-EJ915

XD  no pics of us together, but yeah XD

we're both camera whores but somehow never take pics of us together


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> XD  no pics of us together, but yeah XD
> 
> we're both camera whores but somehow never take pics of us together



E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> whee!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee!!!


----------



## loktide

i like peanuts


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Christian!

Wie gehts es dir?


----------



## D-EJ915

it's fucking raining inside my goddamn room


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> it's fucking raining inside my goddamn room



It's raining in Charlotte?!?! Lies!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> It's raining in Charlotte?!?! Lies!!!!



No, but it IS raining Chocolate!

Chocolate Rain!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm man rain?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Are you ready to be milked?


----------



## D-EJ915

sure


----------



## Lucky Seven

ewww







=

Yui's desired form


----------



## D-EJ915

XD Makoto <3 She's a fox, they're cool I guess =3


----------



## playstopause

Likes anime


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kanon ftl...


----------



## D-EJ915

this one is better =3


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Kanon ftl...


aww I like it =3


----------



## Lucky Seven

I haven't seen it actually, but romantic genres aren't my thing.


----------



## militant_x

alright, I got lazy and didnt read the first 2833 pages. What are we talking about?


----------



## Lucky Seven

militant_x said:


> alright, I got lazy and didnt read the first 2833 pages. What are we talking about?



1. Switch you posts per page to 40
2. Nothing really


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> I haven't seen it actually, but romantic genres aren't my thing.


ah yeah that's my favourite =3



btw on tuesday


OZZFEST


----------



## D-EJ915

devildriver is now on the tour


FUCK YES


----------



## militant_x

anyone wanna go to france, befriend the owners of LAG and in some drunken fun get them to gamble away a Stephan Forte model?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I think the closest thing I've seen to a romantic one would be Haruhi, which isn't romantic at all.


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

militant_x said:


> anyone wanna go to france, befriend the owners of LAG and in some drunken fun get them to gamble away a Stephan Forte model?



Well, you can do all the work, I'll stay here, and you can give me the winnings!


----------



## D-EJ915

I've watched so many, it's hard to remember them


----------



## militant_x

Luck Seven said:


> Well, you can do all the work, I'll stay here, and you can give me the winnings!



yeah but its a two man job. You would have to leave several months ahead of time to land a job in the casino see.


----------



## Lucky Seven

militant_x said:


> yeah but its a two man job. You would have to leave several months ahead of time to land a job in the casino see.



In the end you'll betray me, just like my ex-goldfish.


----------



## militant_x

Luck Seven said:


> In the end you'll betray me, just like my ex-goldfish.



 there would have to be shred-off


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

militant_x said:


> anyone wanna go to france, befriend the owners of LAG and in some drunken fun get them to gamble away a Stephan Forte model?



more than you will ever know.


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## militant_x

you know there are not too many sites with info on the LAG... their website doesnt have anything (and then there is the french). Its either a small picture of stephan holding the guitar or its that yahoo page '+'


----------



## Lucky Seven

I <3 whoever posts next.


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG HAWT


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

Creepy...


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Creepy...



What's creepy?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs



rawrs are pretty creepy


----------



## militant_x

gaarrr


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> What's creepy?



What the hell do you think?! That fucking bunny, dude.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I was being sarcastic. Sarcasm is sometimes hard to convey over the internet.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I was being sarcastic. Sarcasm is sometimes hard to convey over the internet.



AND I WAS FAKING ANGER, WHICH MIGHT HAVE SEEMED LIKE GENUINE ANGER ON THE MUTHAHFUCKIN' INTONEEET!!!  ... even though it wasn't...

Yeh... dogg... thaz righ'.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm sorry, sir. I will never question you, as long as this page lasts!


----------



## D-EJ915

lawlz


----------



## Lucky Seven

AIDS is not funny


----------



## D-EJ915

hot


----------



## Alpo

OMG MORNING


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG ALPO HEY!


----------



## Alpo

OMG JEFF HOWS IT GOIN


----------



## D-EJ915

IT'S GOING WELL ALTHOUGH I AM NOT JEFF I AM YUI, WE SWITCH OFF POSTING


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## D-EJ915

<33


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah =3


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## arnoroth661

I just love the smilies on this site.


----------



## D-EJ915

arnoroth661 said:


> I just love the smilies on this site.


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


>


 Can you do these on jemsite?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

arnoroth661 said:


> Can you do these on jemsite?


you can copy the image location and then post them as images...


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> you can copy the image location and then post them as images...



   meh


----------



## Alpo




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

y.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blahl


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

".


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



O hai Alec Sea!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY? WOW!


----------



## Naren

Germanium once again destroys... EVERYTHING. (echo: everything)


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Germanium once again destroys... EVERYTHING. (echo: everything)


----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Naren

good evenin', Desecrated.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## Naren

GNARLY?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z:


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> GNARLY?!?!



ROflcopter?


----------



## Naren

That's rad.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> That's rad.



Ya!


----------



## Naren

Indeedy do.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## loktide

cowaaabunga!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> cowaaabunga!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Desecrated

is everything moving along so far ?


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> is everything moving along so far ?



Ya!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

28442


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>



Don't be 
Get


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Don't be
> Get


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Ivan

Oh, come on, Johann, that hurts my eyes...


----------



## loktide

i'm taking a train to hamburg in a few hours


----------



## Alpo

OMG R U GUNA HAV A HAMBURGER??!?! LOLOLO!!!


----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


> OMG R U GUNA HAV A HAMBURGER??!?! LOLOLO!!!



 






:alpo:


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Oh, come on, Johann, that hurts my eyes...



And it makes my browser super slow.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> OMG R U GUNA HAV A HAMBURGER??!?! LOLOLO!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

(.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Zepp88

This is my 848th post in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> This is my 848th post in this thread.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## MetalSir

.28464


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Herr Johann!


----------



## Lee

This is my....I don't know what post in this thread, because I don't know how to look up and find out the numbers


----------



## Lucky Seven

28467 GET


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Johann


----------



## loktide

Luck Seven said:


> 28467 GET


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Makelele

Ugh, I haven't been home from this hell-hole called the army for 2 weeks, and I still have 1 week to go before I get a 2 day break.


----------



## Lee

Makelele said:


> Ugh, I haven't been home from this hell-hole called the army for 2 weeks, and I still have 1 week to go before I get a 2 day break.



That sucks, but you'll make it dude


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

More chili?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want some pasta


----------



## Lee

I don't know what I want for lunch


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Lee

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I want some pasta



 me, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> M.



 

Ö!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ö!



 U


----------



## Alpo

Hello?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm so happy, I have a 6th bar now!


----------



## Lee

Alpo said:


> Hello?


----------



## Lucky Seven

SIXTH BAR MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> SIXTH BAR MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!



SIXTH BAR OF WHAT MOTHERFUCKER???


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> SIXTH BAR OF WHAT MOTHERFUCKER???



SIXTH BAR OF E-REP MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> SIXTH BAR OF E-REP MOTHERFUCKER!!!



HAVE SOME MORE MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> HAVE SOME MORE MOTHERFUCKER!!!



WHY THANK YOU!!! I'LL GIVE YOU SOME TOO MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> WHY THANK YOU!!! I'LL GIVE YOU SOME TOO MOTHERFUCKER!!!



THANKS MOTHERFUCKER!!!




Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> THANKS MOTHERFUCKER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm done.



NO PROBLEM MOTHERFUCKER!!!




Okay, I'm done too.


----------



## Alpo

You're all nuts.


----------



## Zepp88

Luck Seven said:


> SIXTH BAR OF E-REP MOTHERFUCKER!!!



Welcome to your rebirth L7 OF THE SIXTH BAR KEEPER OF THE SPINNING CUBE OF LIFE AND DEATH


----------



## Lee

Alpo said:


> You're all nuts.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

I like nuts, oh wait...THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEANT!!!!!


----------



## Groff

Luck Seven said:


> I like nuts, oh wait...THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEANT!!!!!



What about poppy cock?


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo!


----------



## Alpo

Well, hello there!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Marty Friedman is so awesome


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

A;


----------



## Alpo

Damn, I need some money on my Paypal account fast! But I don't have a credit card.  Anybody wanna buy some useless crap and pay me with paypal?


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Damn, I need some money on my Paypal account fast! But I don't have a credit card.  Anybody wanna buy some useless crap and pay me with paypal?



What do you have to offer?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



wee-wee?


----------



## D-EJ915

no


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## Lee

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Lee

Glob.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

S.

Q.
U.
I.
N.
T.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

ok time to reinstall my OS


----------



## Lee

Windows?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll probably put windows on it lol, I'm on my laptop now


----------



## g3rmanium

Bah.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'll probably put windows on it lol, I'm on my laptop now


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


yarly


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yarly



Shit yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Off.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Stitch

Defenestration, anyone?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## Ivan

my air conditioner is on, so I had to close all the windows in my room...


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

wheels


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

ewheee


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Yui!! There have been a lot of threads about you


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

yo


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Hey Yui!! There have been a lot of threads about you


lol I guess


----------



## D-EJ915

Gaia Online :: Corrector Yui's profile


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

fun times


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

this computer is pissing me the fuck off


----------



## Jason

God this thread is


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jason said:


> God this thread is


----------



## D-EJ915

Jason said:


> God this thread is


shut the fuck up you cock goblin


----------



## BCrowell

Another day, another wasted post to fulfill Chris's Database envy.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> shut the fuck up you cock goblin


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


>


wow....


----------



## Lucky Seven

I wouldn't want that thing pissed off at me!


----------



## D-EJ915

o.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Blexican




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lucky Seven

i!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

got the computer working again finally


----------



## Lucky Seven

Good, now tell me, is Exel Saga worth watching? Everybody I know who's seen it says it's very good.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Good, now tell me, is Exel Saga worth watching? Everybody I know who's seen it says it's very good.


never watched it >__>


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lucky Seven

It's one of those animes that people bring up during trolling, "Now if you wanna see a GOOD anime, watch Excel Saga". It pisses me off, but it might actually be good, I'm just not sure and I have limited HD and disks.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

Silicon Silicone Buttocks Butt Bum Pad Inserts Lift ,L - (eBay item 110162166149 end time Aug-24-07 21:08:55 PDT) 

GOTS TO GET ME SUM O DEEZ


----------



## D-EJ915

ESP AS-II 420SM ANCHANG STAR II/NEW/official hard case - (eBay item 270156553433 end time Aug-25-07 07:51:56 PDT)


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want the one he used in the Tekken II vid



> And the Floyd Rose is also used for the end of strings to stand for all kinds of play style!



Engrish FTW


----------



## D-EJ915

the guts one?


----------



## Lucky Seven

the one in this


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah the guts one


----------



## Lucky Seven

>


----------



## D-EJ915

weird looking at the computer monitor and having it be a mirror lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> weird looking at the computer monitor and having it be a mirror lol



I'm not sure I get what you mean, unless you're saying you look like Haruhi...


----------



## D-EJ915

XD nooo


----------



## D-EJ915

although looking at that pic reminds me of 2 guys I know


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> XD nooo



yeah, you want to look about half that age...


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Alpo

Hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

That top one would cost a lot of money, that must be a rich otaku, or a collaboration.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

I know this is outa context but still, wtf are these people thinking?


----------



## Stitch

Off to work folks. Catcha later.


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Alpo

HELLO!


----------



## g3rmanium

i.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> HELLO!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

$.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

".


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



Why are you always worried, Aleksi?


----------



## Alpo

Because.


----------



## MetalSir

asdasd


----------



## Alpo

TAHT IS NOT A POST


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> TAHT IS NOT A POST



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111^1  </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

(9.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

(.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

---> A! <---


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY? R U S3RIUS???+?+ OMG!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

A/


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG RLY? R U S3RIUS???+?+ OMG!!11



YA RLY!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rol.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

Wie geht's Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie geht's Johann?



Gut und selbst? Ich koch grad Pasta.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Gut und selbst? Ich koch grad Pasta.


Gut, danke. Mmm...pasta...Ich habe nichts heute gegessen


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Gut, danke. Mmm...pasta...Ich habe nichts heute gegessen



Willst du rüberkommen? Ich mach so ungefähr 5+ Portionen.


----------



## Lee

Jawhol  Warum machst du so viel?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Pasta.



I  pasta


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I  pasta



Everybody  pasta!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jawhol  Warum machst du so viel?



Um sie einzufrieren


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

28700!


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

> you're submitting too fast. try resubmitting again in a little while.



*MOTHERFUCKER! *


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

P-


----------



## g3rmanium

A:


----------



## Alpo

OMG NO U DIDNT!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

P:


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

weminz


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm gonna make some ramen


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun =3


----------



## Lucky Seven

Did Gott create ramen?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## Lucky Seven

Every song on Racer X's "Street Lethal" is a little over three minutes, XD


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## yevetz

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> E!



A E!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> A E!!!!!!!!!



O hai Vladimir!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lee

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

F~


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F!



 




 



F!


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!















F!


----------



## Lee

Q! 


Wait....







E!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Vulva


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> Vulva



Get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Vulva


----------



## Lucky Seven

I mean VOVA


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Q!
> 
> 
> Wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E!














F! 


Wait....







E!


----------



## Lee

H!


Wait....


----------



## Lee

That ended up looking kind of funny


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Raugh out roud


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

Woo wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have school on monday


----------



## Lee

As do I, but this is week two


----------



## Lucky Seven

I've been marching for 8 hours a day for two weeks, when school starts, I'll "only" have two hours per day...


----------



## Kotex

I'm moving! Blargh!


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Lucky Seven

Man, I wish all my old adventure games weren't so old. Full Throttle owned.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

[Luck Seven] 10:50 pm: I wonder if it would be metal to blow up on stage at the end of a set...
[Luck Seven] 10:50 pm: like your body parts just fly everywhere
[Psychoface] 10:50 pm: hell yeh man
[Psychoface] 10:50 pm: haha gwar right there 
[Luck Seven] 10:51 pm: No, I mean actually die
[Psychoface] 10:51 pm: well you would definatly get attention towards your band 
[Luck Seven] 10:51 pm: no reunion tours though
[Psychoface] 10:52 pm: HAHAH! no i wouldnt think so... unless they replaced you with another preformer
[Psychoface] 10:52 pm: depends what band.. if kerry king from slayer did it im pretty sure it would be the end
[Luck Seven] 10:52 pm: no one would be able to claim they were a more metal band then you
[Psychoface] 10:53 pm: like meyhem? lead singer shot himself with a shotgun
[Psychoface] 10:53 pm: and then the crime scene photo's were their next album cover
[Psychoface] 10:53 pm: im pretty sure it would be hard to top that
[Luck Seven] 10:54 pm: well, see thats what's so cool about my idea, you could record two albums, tour the first
one kill yourself then release the second with a picture of the band beeing blown to bits!
[Psychoface] 10:55 pm: like record both albums, release one then tour then release the second one after you died
with that as a cover?
[Luck Seven] 10:56 pm: yeah
[Luck Seven] 10:56 pm: the music wouldn't even have to be good
[Psychoface] 10:56 pm: good plan
[Psychoface] 10:57 pm: but you would never live to see how people react to it
[Psychoface] 10:57 pm: 
[Luck Seven] 10:57 pm: heh, I'm not doing it, YOU ARE
[Sevenstring]: Unknown Doodl3.2 has entered at 10:57 pm
[Luck Seven] 10:57 pm: you must make a sacrifice for the gods of metal


----------



## D-EJ915

(02:34:29) Ryan <3: lol you laid the smacketh down upon nick
(02:34:37) Yui: XD
(02:34:53) Ryan <3: nick: "nooba nooba noob noob??"
(02:34:59) Ryan <3: jeff: "NO!"


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want a goddamn explanation for this faggotry!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY? MORNING!!!


----------



## El Caco

AFTERNOON!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG NO IT ISNT!!! IT MORNING


----------



## Lucky Seven

GOOD NIGHT, and good morning!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## El Caco

5:29PM Definately afternoon, almost evening.


----------



## Alpo

OMG NO! IT 10:30 IN TEH MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

No way mate, IT'S 5:35 IN THE AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo

OMG NO ITS NOT"!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

it's 13:37 in the aftermorvning


----------



## Alpo

NO ITS NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Alpo

Good morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

7!


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated

4,


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Desecrated

28800


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 2.



You fucked up!


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You fucked up!



I know I'm sorry


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> new page



Oh yeaaaaaaaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I know I'm sorry


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Ivan

Hi, guys!


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi, guys!



Hi Ivan, hi Alec Sea!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## El Caco

ello ello


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Johann! OMG HAI ALEC SEA! Hi, Steve!


----------



## Alpo

Yes, hello.


----------



## Ivan

How's it going?

Thomas Lang ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi, Johann! OMG HAI ALEC SEA! Hi, Steve!



Hi Ivan, hi Alec Sea, hi Steve!


----------



## Alpo

WHO IS TEH THOMAS LANG??!??


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## El Caco

how are we all?


----------



## Ivan

on the scale from one to awesome, i'm feeling super great. 


T3H Thomas Lang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> how are we all?



I wanted to visit the Karwendel but was too tired to get up.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## Ivan

porcupine tree ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## yevetz

E


----------



## El Caco

Hello Vlad


----------



## Alpo

Googoogajoob?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## Alpo

O HAI JEFF/YUI!!1


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

STOP


























































































HAMMER TIME!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> HAMMER TIME!



HAMMER SMASHED FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Alpo

STOP! In the name of love! Before you break my heart!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## BCrowell

PUt another dime in the jukebox baby....  


...love is a battlefield!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> STOP! In the name of love! Before you break my heart!



K!


----------



## g3rmanium

BCrowell said:


> PUt another dime in the jukebox baby....
> 
> 
> ...love is a battlefield!



GTFO!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

SLAMMING PENTATONICS!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> SLAMMING PENTATONICS!!!!!



Dude, just turn up the bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I haven't practiced good hygiene in years!

I use SLAMMMMING PENTATONICS!

I DRINK FIFTY BEERS A DAY!

I HAVE TONS OF FANBOIZ!

I


AM





ZAKK



WYLDE


----------



## Alpo

Poopoo


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I haven't practiced good hygiene in years!
> 
> I use SLAMMMMING PENTATONICS!
> 
> I DRINK FIFTY BEERS A DAY!
> 
> I HAVE TONS OF FANBOIZ!
> 
> I
> 
> 
> AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZAKK
> 
> 
> 
> WYLDE



You. Must. Be. Stopped.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!



No, but you can eat my pasta!


----------



## D-EJ915

wha


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want your pasta g3rmanium, I bet it's delicious!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I want your pasta g3rmanium, I bet it's delicious!



Ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> I want your pasta g3rmanium, I bet it's delicious!



 There's plenty of it too. I could've gone for some last night


----------



## Lucky Seven

Mmmm hawtness


----------



## Alpo

Is that so?


----------



## Lee

Yes.


----------



## Alpo

Okay then.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Lee

wahoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Waha!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## Lee

lolerskates


----------



## g3rmanium

Yo, what up homeboys?


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Whenever I'm in town


----------



## g3rmanium

I love to listen


----------



## g3rmanium

to the miraculous sounds


----------



## g3rmanium

of Global Funk Radio.


----------



## g3rmanium

Those beats are making me jealous.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seen?


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1..


----------



## g3rmanium

28900!


----------



## g3rmanium

Before: 14 requests
Now: 10 requests.

--> Good.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Alpo

Soon we will have 29000 posts!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Alpo

Oh yah!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

h.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hai Aleksi!


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rofl.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Rofl.



Roflcopter


----------



## yevetz

yay!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Roflcopter



Lmaoplane!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> yay!!!



Hi Vladimir!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Lmaoplane!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>







Duh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm wet


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm wet


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


yeah, my roommate walked in naked



ok so not really


----------



## Tim77

Still a bit far from 100,000... lol


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OMG!


----------



## D-EJ915

FOMG!!"!


----------



## Lee

ZOMG


----------



## D-EJ915

LOMG!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> ZOMG









teh Rei?!?!?

"ZOMG is a varient of the all-too-popular acronym "OMG", meaning "Oh My God". ZOMG originated from the imageboard 4chan.org and one of it's members Zardoz.

Always used in all-caps, 'ZOMG' is generally used in a sarcastic manner, more often than not a humiliating fasion. It is also used as a device for stating the obvious.

_'ZOMG REI-CHAN!!!' - A 4Chan user exclaiming sarcastic joy over a picture of Rei from Evangelion._"


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe zomg and fomg


----------



## Lucky Seven

Actually, "ZOMG" was only popularized by 4chan...


----------



## Lee

You spent entirely too much time looking up that ZOMG thing  I just remember seeing it somewhere


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Actually, "ZOMG" was only popularized by 4chan...


I used these before 4chan existed...


----------



## Lucky Seven

which is why I used the term popularized


----------



## D-EJ915

you can tell that rei is actually a man by his hands


----------



## Lucky Seven

well, I mean it's FutanaREI.

Neon Genesis Evangelion Doritos Anime v.1 Rei Ayanami - (eBay item 300143708816 end time Aug-27-07 18:34:11 PDT)

Shitty neko rei anyone? EVA EVANGELION AYANAMI REI & ASUKA CATWOMAN SEXY FIGURE - (eBay item 190144331708 end time Aug-29-07 18:00:00 PDT)

NEON EVANGELION FIGHTER SEAT COLLECTION AYANAMI REI R - (eBay item 270158279722 end time Sep-02-07 08:16:12 PDT)

I'm pretty sure the plugsuit is not red


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Why are you guys ALWAYS talking about Rei... and Evangelion?


----------



## Lucky Seven

It was my first anime, I dunno, it's popular so it's really easy to recognize and make fun of.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Naren

Just because he's black, they gotta throw a bunch of racist "gangster" stereostypes in there? Wow, great.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Stereotypes are in every image macro, concentrate on the picture.


----------



## Naren

Well, obviously, a big fat black guy dressed as Sailor Moon is pretty messed up. But so is any guy dressed up as Sailor Moon, regardless of skin color or body weight.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Cosplayers scare me...but they're also pretty funny IMO


----------



## Naren

If they scare you, then why do you have like a zillion pics of them? The only cosplayers I like to watch are the professional ones who get paid tons of money to do it because they're usually really cute and sexy. Like, I remember seeing this video of this one girl who had just released a CD of "Urusei Yatsura" song covers and she went to this place dressed up as "Ramu-chan" and talked just like her (&#12381;&#12358;&#12384;&#12387;&#12385;&#12419;&#65281;&#12480;&#12540;&#12522;&#12531; and stuff like that) which was extremely cute and sexy. However, if an ugly girl, fat girl, or, dare I say it, a guy had done it, I'd be vomiting.


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz cosplaying is fun


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Well, obviously, a big fat black guy dressed as Sailor Moon is pretty messed up. But so is any guy dressed up as Sailor Moon, regardless of skin color or body weight.


I'm not sure whether it's a dude or not, that is also a stereotype


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shokotan isn't bad at cosplay

200TH POST


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Alpo

Hello!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Day of the Tentacle was an awesome game, btw


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol at the monster


----------



## eleven59

Booyah.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll take 3 please


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Naren

Day of the Tentacle was pretty cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah lucasarts was the shit


----------



## Alpo

Yeah! Fo shizzle! I wish they made more games like that. At least there's Zack & Wiki for Wii, which looks like it could be an awesome point & click style adventure/puzzle game.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lucky Seven

Has anyone played Full Throttle?


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Alpo

OMG YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Naren

I like it how that pic has a guy saying "What the hell is up with this thread...?"


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Naren, is Excel Saga good? I've heard a lot about it, but is it worth watching?


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Hey Naren, is Excel Saga good? I've heard a lot about it, but is it worth watching?



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! I have that series. It is one of the best animation comedy series every made. And I've seen hundreds of them.

I love how each episode is a parody of a certain genre of animation. For example: dating animation, post-nuclear apocalypse animation, high school animation, animal/dog animation, Hollywood action movie animation, American animation, public servant animation, youth animation, cutesy girl animation (where there's not one guy's face seen in the whole episode and they keep making comments about "why are there no guys here?"), big fighting robot animation, superhero animation, etc.

It's hilarious. It's not nearly as funny if you don't know the animations they're making fun of. For example, the "post-nuclear apocalypse animation" is the third to last episode and it's mostly a parody of my favorite comic book/animation series ever, "Hokuto no Ken" (Fist of the North Star).


----------



## Lucky Seven

Well then, I'll try to watch it!


----------



## Naren

It's really hard to understand what the main character is saying half of the time because she talks so fast without putting any pauses anywhere in her speech.

If you watch it with subtitles (since I know you can't understand Japanese), you probably will only be able to read half or 1/3 of the subtitles before they disappear.


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?!?!?!


----------



## Naren

O'Reily?!?!? Why you talking about O'Reily?! WHO ARE YOUUUUU!?!?!?


----------



## Alpo

I R BABOON


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Whatscarnon?


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Whatscarnon?



Pasta.


----------



## El Caco

Nice


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Nice



E.


----------



## Naren

B? What about B? You're talking all about E and G, but you forgot B? YOU BASTARD!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> B? What about B? You're talking all about E and G, but you forgot B? YOU BASTARD!!!



B!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Naren

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## El Caco

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> A.



!


----------



## El Caco

D.


----------



## Alpo

OMG!


----------



## El Caco

Yes


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Yes



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## El Caco

ONE


----------



## El Caco

Zazz


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Zazz



No.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> No.


YES


----------



## Naren

RRRRRRRLY121.


----------



## Alpo

OMG!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Alpo

hello


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> YES



NO


----------



## g3rmanium

RSS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Atom!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Naren




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## loktide

i'm depressed


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i'm depressed


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Naren




----------



## loktide

i'm hungry


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i'm hungry



Warum ißt du nicht ein bißchen Chili?


----------



## El Caco

Id like some KFC right now.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, KFC would be good. Especially a twister.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Yeah, KFC would be good. Especially a twister.



You guys are clearly disgusting.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You guys are clearly disgusting.



You're clearly gay.


----------



## Alpo

And stupid. And smelly. Not to mention ugly.


----------



## Naren

Oh yeah. That too. Forgot to say all that stuff. 

Alpo, on second thought, it looks like you're doing pretty well for yourself. You can take over for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You're clearly gay.



No, I'm just... vegetarian!  

Note that "ve*ge*tarian" does not include "*ghey*."


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Oh yeah. That too. Forgot to say all that stuff.
> 
> Alpo, on second thought, it looks like you're doing pretty well for yourself. You can take over for me.



Everybody can take over for you and do a better job.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Everybody can take over for you and do a better job.



Right back at ya, Mr. cannot-post-anything-else-but-countless-pages-of-meaningless-alphabet-letters-and-german-nonsense.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Right back at ya, Mr. cannot-post-anything-else-but-countless-pages-of-meaningless-alphabet-letters-and-german-nonsense.



You clearly suck at defending yourself against my claims, Eric.


----------



## Alpo

OMG!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG!



GMO!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Alpo

G-spot? G-strings? G-men? G-whizz?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> G-spot? G-strings? G-men? G-whizz?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Johann! How's it going?


I'm waiting for my last exam results. I'm reloading the goddamn page every 5 seconds... 


I'm sooo nervous...


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi, Johann! How's it going?



Hallo Ivan!



eeone said:


> I'm waiting for my last exam results. I'm reloading the goddamn page every 5 seconds...
> 
> 
> I'm sooo nervous...



I'm sitting in my box and I'm checking my stocks. <F5> I'm sitting in my box and I'm checking my stocks. <F5> I'm sitting in my box and I'm checking my stocks.


----------



## Ivan

index.html <F5> index.html <F5> index.html <F5> index.html <F5> index.html <F5>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi, Aleksi!



Hi, Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Aleksi!


----------



## g3rmanium

()!


----------



## Ivan

fuck, I'm nervous...


----------



## Alpo

Are you?


----------



## Ivan

I am.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

29100!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 29,100
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 7,150
D-EJ915 5,671
Alpo 3,588
Naren 2,583
Desecrated 950
Zepp88 851
yevetz 596
Luck Seven 582
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 415
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 392
playstopause 354
HotRodded7321 346
Wiggywiggler 325
Buzz762 307
nitelightboy 259
technomancer 231
Makelele 231
loktide 224
VEGETA 217
Lee 203
Nik 169
OzzyC 150
eeone 143
rg7420user 120
Firedragon 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
Karl Hungus 72
Aaron 70
garcia3441 69
stitch216 68
Michael 66
ZeroSignal 66
Ryan 65
Alex-D33 54
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 39
crazy_cree 39
BinaryTox1n 39
Kotex 37
B Lopez 36
urklvt 35
TheMissing 34
Spoongirl 34
Cyanide_Anima 32
Jon 29
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
ne14muddin 27
Metal Ken 27
ohio_eric 26
ShawnFjellstad 25
Unknown Doodl3.2 23
Shawn 19
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
Leon 16
Bound 16
RgAscendant 15
Scott 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
omentremor 13
Kakaka 12
Cancer 12
Hellbound 12
settite 12
zimbloth 12
jim777 12
Jason 11
Oguz286 11
LordOVchaoS 11
7Strings 11
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
noodles 10
AngelVivaldi 9
bostjan 9
metalking 8
cadenhead 8
Ror3h 8
Drew 8
Martin_777 8
huber 7
johnw 6
Donnie 6
metalfiend666 6
SevenDeadly 6
gurugow 6
militant_x 6
Battousai 6
garden of grey 6
The Arisen 6
Popsyche 6
Snake Doctor 5
Bobby 5
Emiliano 5
drelo 5
Luan 5
Moro 5
Chris 5
Lozek 4
swedenuck 4
twooos 4
BCrowell 4
Espaul 4
high-eye 4
Ancestor 4
amonb 4
oompa 4
7StringofAblicK 4
7 Dying Trees 4
b3n 4
continental 4
sakeido 4
Seven 4
jaredowty 3
Satan 3
skattabrain 3
Universalis 3
DelfinoPie 3
Hawksmoor 3
skinhead 3
Toshiro 3
Samer 3
HighGain510 3
Ken 3
arnoroth661 3
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
iumentum 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Regor 3
Firebeard 2
Mark. A 2
Jarrett 2
telecaster90 2
Matt Crooks 2
David 2
Satyr 2
dpm 2
IbanezFan 2
Creepy 2
djpharoah 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
Darth Vader 2
Coiso 2
DangerousTacos 2
eelblack2 2
nikt 2
nicknuisance 2
Dive-Baum 2
MetalSir 2
Volsung 2
Carrion 2
mgood 1
The Dubya 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
KillMAH 1
jarrydn 1
Applejelly91 1
shadowgenesis 1
Azyiu 1
WayneCustom7 1
gregj 1
ManBeast 1
Skeksis 1
jacksonplayer 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
god_puppet 1
malufet 1
NecroSamist 1
Soma 1
Shaman 1
heavy7-665 1
Mastodon 1
JesseTheMachine 1
MF_Kitten 1
Gabe777 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
Tim77 1
jaymz_wylde 1
eleven59 1
thadood 1
220BX 1
th249z 1
Invader 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
dtrax 1
rummy 1
canuck brian 1
Allen Garrow 1
Tzoni 1
777 1
Bartok 1
neon_black88 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
Mr. Test 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Thep 1
Labrie 1
Spinedriver 1
Bammbamm 1
jaxadam 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 4.56273 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>



O hai Alec Sea!


----------



## g3rmanium

G-


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI!!!!!! MY AMP ARRIVED IN FINLAND TODAY SO I SHOULD GET IT IN A FEW DAYS!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

()!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG HAI!!!!!! MY AMP ARRIVED IN FINLAND TODAY SO I SHOULD GET IT IN A FEW DAYS!!!



Why does it take so fucking long?


----------



## Alpo

It'll probably arrive in mah home town tomorrow. Then I have to wait for teh notice to come in teh mail (should be teh next day) so I can go pick it up. For some reason, the peeps at teh post office don't like looking for my packages without teh piece of paper.


----------



## Kakaka

no porn


----------



## Groff

Kakaka said:


> no porn



What about pr0n?


----------



## Kakaka

Just helping flood this thread...nevermind.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Desecrated

good day everybody.


----------



## Lee

roflcopter


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good day everybody.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

01


----------



## D-EJ915

02


----------



## D-EJ915

03


----------



## D-EJ915

04


----------



## D-EJ915

05


----------



## D-EJ915

06


----------



## D-EJ915

07


----------



## D-EJ915

08


----------



## D-EJ915

09


----------



## D-EJ915

10


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

12


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## D-EJ915

14


----------



## D-EJ915

15


----------



## D-EJ915

16


----------



## D-EJ915

17


----------



## D-EJ915

18


----------



## D-EJ915

19


----------



## D-EJ915

20


----------



## D-EJ915

21


----------



## D-EJ915

22


----------



## D-EJ915

23


----------



## D-EJ915

24


----------



## D-EJ915

25


----------



## D-EJ915

26


----------



## D-EJ915

27


----------



## D-EJ915

28


----------



## D-EJ915

29


----------



## D-EJ915

30


----------



## D-EJ915

31


----------



## D-EJ915

32


----------



## D-EJ915

33


----------



## D-EJ915

34


----------



## D-EJ915

35


----------



## D-EJ915

36


----------



## D-EJ915

37


----------



## D-EJ915

38


----------



## D-EJ915

39


----------



## D-EJ915

40


----------



## D-EJ915

41


----------



## D-EJ915

42


----------



## D-EJ915

43


----------



## Lee

69


----------



## D-EJ915

44


----------



## D-EJ915

45


----------



## D-EJ915

46


----------



## D-EJ915

47


----------



## D-EJ915

48


----------



## D-EJ915

49


----------



## D-EJ915

50


----------



## D-EJ915

51


----------



## D-EJ915

52


----------



## D-EJ915

53


----------



## D-EJ915

54


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## D-EJ915

55


----------



## Lee

67


----------



## D-EJ915

56


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI YUI!


----------



## Lee

45


----------



## Lee

29


----------



## D-EJ915

57


----------



## Lee

83


----------



## Lee

72


----------



## D-EJ915

58


----------



## Lee

95


----------



## D-EJ915

59


----------



## Lee

62


----------



## D-EJ915

60


----------



## Lee

51


----------



## D-EJ915

61


----------



## Lee

98


----------



## D-EJ915

62


----------



## Lee

26


----------



## D-EJ915

63


----------



## Lee

78


----------



## D-EJ915

64


----------



## D-EJ915

65


----------



## Lee

65


----------



## Lee

70


----------



## D-EJ915

66


----------



## Lee

73


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee I put you on my ignore list for now because your posts were annoying, I'll take you off later, lol.

67


----------



## D-EJ915

68


----------



## D-EJ915

69


----------



## D-EJ915

70 I'm getting a shower bbl


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> Lee I put you on my ignore list for now because your posts were annoying, I'll take you off later, lol.
> 
> 67



I was doing it just to piss you off


----------



## Alpo

OMG RLY?


----------



## Lee

YA RLY


----------



## Lee

It worked too


----------



## Alpo

it did?


----------



## Lee

Alpo said:


> it did?





D-EJ915 said:


> Lee I put you on my ignore list for now because your posts were annoying, I'll take you off later, lol.
> 
> 67



Judging from that, yes.


----------



## Alpo

looks like it did, then


----------



## D-EJ915

71


----------



## D-EJ915

72


----------



## D-EJ915

73


----------



## D-EJ915

74


----------



## D-EJ915

75


----------



## Alpo

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

76


----------



## D-EJ915

77


----------



## D-EJ915

78


----------



## D-EJ915

79


----------



## D-EJ915

80


----------



## D-EJ915

81


----------



## D-EJ915

82


----------



## D-EJ915

83


----------



## D-EJ915

84


----------



## Alpo

oh yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

85


----------



## D-EJ915

86


----------



## D-EJ915

87


----------



## D-EJ915

88


----------



## D-EJ915

89


----------



## D-EJ915

90


----------



## Alpo

oh god yes


----------



## D-EJ915

91


----------



## D-EJ915

92


----------



## D-EJ915

93


----------



## D-EJ915

94


----------



## D-EJ915

95


----------



## D-EJ915

96


----------



## Lee

Alpo said:


> oh god yes



This seems to be giving you immense satisfaction


----------



## D-EJ915

97


----------



## D-EJ915

98


----------



## D-EJ915

99


----------



## D-EJ915

100


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## D-EJ915

102


----------



## D-EJ915

103


----------



## D-EJ915

104


----------



## D-EJ915

105


----------



## D-EJ915

106


----------



## D-EJ915

107


----------



## D-EJ915

108


----------



## D-EJ915

109


----------



## D-EJ915

110


----------



## Alpo

Lee said:


> This seems to be giving you immense satisfaction


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

112

$20 parking ticket at ozzfest


----------



## D-EJ915

113


----------



## D-EJ915

114


----------



## D-EJ915

115


----------



## Lee

Alpo said:


> oh yeah






Alpo said:


> oh god yes




Then what are those about?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Kakaka

Fundamental theorem of calculus
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Topics in calculus 
Fundamental theorem
Limits of functions
Continuity
Vector calculus
Tensor calculus
Mean value theorem

Differentiation 
Product rule
Quotient rule
Chain rule
Implicit differentiation
Taylor's theorem
Related rates
Table of derivatives

Integration 
Lists of integrals
Improper integrals
Integration by: parts, disks,
cylindrical shells, substitution,
trigonometric substitution

The fundamental theorem of calculus specifies the relationship between the two central operations of calculus, differentiation and integration.

The first part of the theorem, sometimes called the first fundamental theorem of calculus, shows that an indefinite integration[1] can be reversed by a differentiation.

The second part, sometimes called the second fundamental theorem of calculus, allows one to compute the definite integral of a function by using any one of its infinitely many antiderivatives. This part of the theorem has invaluable practical applications, because it markedly simplifies the computation of definite integrals.

The first published statement and proof of a restricted version of the fundamental theorem was by James Gregory (1638-1675)[2]. Isaac Newton (16431727) and Gottfried Leibniz (16461716) independently developed the theorem in its final form.

Contents [hide]
1 Intuition 
2 Formal statements 
2.1 First part 
2.2 Second part 
3 Corollary 
4 Examples 
5 Proof 
5.1 Alternative proof 
6 Generalizations 
7 See also 
8 Notes 
9 References 
10 External links 



[edit] Intuition
Intuitively, the theorem simply states that the sum of infinitesimal changes in a quantity over time (or some other quantity) add up to the net change in the quantity.

To comprehend this statement, we will start with an example. Suppose a particle travels in a straight line with its position given by x(t) where t is time. The derivative of this function is equal to the infinitesimal change in quantity per infinitesimal change in time (of course, the derivative itself is dependent on time). Let us define this change in distance per change in time as the speed v of the particle. In Leibniz's notation:


Rearranging this equation, it follows that:


By the logic above, a change in x, call it &#916;x, is the sum of the infinitesimal changes dx. It is also equal to the sum of the infinitesimal products of the derivative and time. This infinite summation is integration; hence, the integration operation allows the recovery of the original function from its derivative. As one can reasonably infer, this operation works in reverse as we can differentiate the result of our integral to recover the original derivative.


[edit] Formal statements
There are two parts to the Fundamental Theorem of Calculus. Loosely put, the first part deals with the derivative of an antiderivative, while the second part deals with the relationship between antiderivative and definite integral.


[edit] First part
This part is sometimes referred to as First Fundamental Theorem of Calculus.

Let f be a continuous real-valued function defined on a closed interval [a, b]. Let F be the function defined, for all x in [a, b], by


Then, for every x in [a, b],

. 
The operation is a definite integral with variable upper limit, and its result F(x) is one of the infinitely many antiderivatives of f.


[edit] Second part
This part is sometimes referred to as Second Fundamental Theorem of Calculus.

Let f be a continuous real-valued function defined on a closed interval [a, b]. Let F be an antiderivative of f, that is one of the infinitely many functions such that, for all x in [a, b],

. 
Then

. 

[edit] Corollary
Let f be a real-valued function defined on a closed interval [a, b]. Let F be a function such that, for all x in [a, b],


Then, for all x in [a, b],


and

. 

[edit] Examples
As an example, suppose you need to calculate


Here, f(x) = x2 and we can use as the antiderivative. Therefore:


Or, more generally, suppose you need to calculate


Here, f(t) = t3 and we can use as the antiderivative. Therefore:


But this result could have been found much more easily as



[edit] Proof
Suppose that


Let there be two numbers x1 and x1 + &#916;x in [a, b]. So we have


and


Subtracting the two equations gives


It can be shown that


(The sum of the areas of two adjacent regions is equal to the area of both regions combined.) 
Manipulating this equation gives


Substituting the above into (1) results in


According to the mean value theorem for integration, there exists a c in [x1, x1 + &#916;x] such that

. 
Substituting the above into (2) we get

. 
Dividing both sides by &#916;x gives


Notice that the expression on the left side of the equation is Newton's difference quotient for F at x1. 
Take the limit as &#916;x &#8594; 0 on both sides of the equation.


The expression on the left side of the equation is the definition of the derivative of F at x1.


To find the other limit, we will use the squeeze theorem. The number c is in the interval [x1, x1 + &#916;x], so x1 &#8804; c &#8804; x1 + &#916;x.

Also, and .

Therefore, according to the squeeze theorem,


Substituting into (3), we get


The function f is continuous at c, so the limit can be taken inside the function. Therefore, we get

. 
which completes the proof.

(Leithold et al, 1996)


[edit] Alternative proof
This is a limit proof by Riemann sums.

Let f be continuous on the interval [a, b], and let F be an antiderivative of f. Begin with the quantity

. 
Let there be numbers

x1, ..., xn 
such that

. 
It follows that

. 
Now, we add each F(xi) along with its additive inverse, so that the resulting quantity is equal:


The above quantity can be written as the following sum:


Next we will employ the mean value theorem. Stated briefly,

Let F be continuous on the closed interval [a, b] and differentiable on the open interval (a, b). Then there exists some c in (a, b) such that


It follows that


The function F is differentiable on the interval [a, b]; therefore, it is also differentiable and continuous on each interval xi-1. Therefore, according to the mean value theorem (above),


Substituting the above into (1), we get


The assumption implies F'(ci) = f(ci). Also, xi &#8722; xi &#8722; 1 can be expressed as &#916;x of partition i.



A converging sequence of Riemann sums. The numbers in the upper right are the areas of the grey rectangles. They converge to the integral of the function.Notice that we are describing the area of a rectangle, with the width times the height, and we are adding the areas together. Each rectangle, by virtue of the Mean Value Theorem, describes an approximation of the curve section it is drawn over. Also notice that &#916;xi does not need to be the same for any value of i, or in other words that the width of the rectangles can differ. What we have to do is approximate the curve with n rectangles. Now, as the size of the partitions get smaller and n increases, resulting in more partitions to cover the space, we will get closer and closer to the actual area of the curve.

By taking the limit of the expression as the norm of the partitions approaches zero, we arrive at the Riemann integral. That is, we take the limit as the largest of the partitions approaches zero in size, so that all other partitions are smaller and the number of partitions approaches infinity.

So, we take the limit on both sides of (2). This gives us


Neither F(b) nor F(a) is dependent on ||&#916;||, so the limit on the left side remains F(b) - F(a).


The expression on the right side of the equation defines an integral over f from a to b. Therefore, we obtain


which completes the proof.


[edit] Generalizations
We don't need to assume continuity of f on the whole interval. Part I of the theorem then says: if f is any Lebesgue integrable function on [a,b] and x0 is a number in [a,b] such that f is continuous at x0, then


is differentiable for x = x0 with F'(x0) = f(x0). We can relax the conditions on f still further and suppose that it is merely locally integrable. In that case, we can conclude that the function F is differentiable almost everywhere and F'(x)=f(x) almost everywhere. This is sometimes known as Lebesgue's differentiation theorem.

Part II of the theorem is true for any Lebesgue integrable function f which has an antiderivative F (not all integrable functions do, though).

The version of Taylor's theorem which expresses the error term as an integral can be seen as a generalization of the Fundamental Theorem.

There is a version of the theorem for complex functions: suppose U is an open set in C and f: U -> C is a function which has a holomorphic antiderivative F on U. Then for every curve &#947; : [a, b] -> U, the curve integral can be computed as


The fundamental theorem can be generalized to curve and surface integrals in higher dimensions and on manifolds.

One of the most powerful statements in this direction is Stokes' theorem


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

116


----------



## D-EJ915

117


----------



## D-EJ915

118


----------



## D-EJ915

119


----------



## D-EJ915

120


----------



## D-EJ915

121


----------



## D-EJ915

122


----------



## D-EJ915

123


----------



## Desecrated

o shit we are moving on to the 30k mark.


----------



## D-EJ915

124


----------



## D-EJ915

125


----------



## D-EJ915

126


----------



## D-EJ915

127


----------



## Desecrated

this is really exciting


----------



## D-EJ915

128


----------



## D-EJ915

129


----------



## D-EJ915

130


----------



## Desecrated

really is it just me and dej doing this ?


----------



## Bammbamm

I think I may have 1 reply in here, so maybe 2?


----------



## Desecrated

apperently


----------



## Desecrated

Bammbamm said:


> I think I may have 1 reply in here, so maybe 2?



good for you, always nice to see new faces.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> 130



bingo!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

131


----------



## D-EJ915

132


----------



## D-EJ915

133


----------



## D-EJ915

134


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> 132



You sank my battleship


----------



## D-EJ915

135


----------



## D-EJ915

136


----------



## D-EJ915

137


----------



## D-EJ915

138


----------



## D-EJ915

139


----------



## D-EJ915

140


----------



## D-EJ915

141


----------



## D-EJ915

142


----------



## Desecrated

so what are you counting on ?


----------



## D-EJ915

143


----------



## D-EJ915

144


----------



## D-EJ915

145


----------



## Desecrated

23,833333333333333333333333333333=143/6


----------



## D-EJ915

146


----------



## D-EJ915

147


----------



## D-EJ915

148


----------



## D-EJ915

149


----------



## D-EJ915

150


----------



## D-EJ915

151


----------



## Desecrated

I want a banjo


----------



## D-EJ915

152


----------



## D-EJ915

153


----------



## Desecrated

bye jeff, good luck


----------



## D-EJ915

154


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> bye jeff, good luck


bai

156


----------



## D-EJ915

155


----------



## D-EJ915

157


----------



## D-EJ915

158


----------



## D-EJ915

159


----------



## D-EJ915

160


----------



## D-EJ915

161


----------



## D-EJ915

162


----------



## D-EJ915

163


----------



## D-EJ915

man I'm bored as fuck

164


----------



## D-EJ915

165


----------



## D-EJ915

166


----------



## D-EJ915

167


----------



## D-EJ915

168


----------



## D-EJ915

169


----------



## D-EJ915

170


----------



## D-EJ915

171


----------



## D-EJ915

172


----------



## D-EJ915

173


----------



## D-EJ915

174


----------



## D-EJ915

175


----------



## D-EJ915

176


----------



## D-EJ915

177


----------



## D-EJ915

178


----------



## D-EJ915

179


----------



## D-EJ915

180


----------



## D-EJ915

181


----------



## D-EJ915

182


----------



## D-EJ915

183


----------



## D-EJ915

184


----------



## D-EJ915

185


----------



## D-EJ915

186


----------



## D-EJ915

187


----------



## D-EJ915

188


----------



## D-EJ915

189


----------



## D-EJ915

190


----------



## D-EJ915

191


----------



## D-EJ915

192


----------



## D-EJ915

193


----------



## D-EJ915

194


----------



## D-EJ915

195


----------



## D-EJ915

196


----------



## D-EJ915

197


----------



## D-EJ915

198


----------



## D-EJ915

199


----------



## D-EJ915

200


----------



## D-EJ915

201


----------



## D-EJ915

202


----------



## D-EJ915

203


----------



## D-EJ915

204


----------



## D-EJ915

205


----------



## D-EJ915

206


----------



## D-EJ915

207


----------



## D-EJ915

208


----------



## D-EJ915

209


----------



## D-EJ915

210


----------



## D-EJ915

211


----------



## D-EJ915

212


----------



## D-EJ915

213


----------



## D-EJ915

214


----------



## D-EJ915

215


----------



## D-EJ915

216


----------



## D-EJ915

217


----------



## D-EJ915

218


----------



## D-EJ915

219


----------



## D-EJ915

220


----------



## D-EJ915

221


----------



## D-EJ915

222


----------



## D-EJ915

223


----------



## D-EJ915

224


----------



## D-EJ915

225


----------



## D-EJ915

226


----------



## D-EJ915

227


----------



## D-EJ915

228


----------



## D-EJ915

229


----------



## D-EJ915

230


----------



## D-EJ915

231


----------



## D-EJ915

232


----------



## D-EJ915

233


----------



## D-EJ915

234


----------



## D-EJ915

235


----------



## D-EJ915

236


----------



## D-EJ915

237


----------



## D-EJ915

238


----------



## D-EJ915

239


----------



## D-EJ915

240


----------



## D-EJ915

241


----------



## D-EJ915

242


----------



## D-EJ915

243


----------



## D-EJ915

244


----------



## D-EJ915

245


----------



## D-EJ915

246


----------



## D-EJ915

247


----------



## D-EJ915

248


----------



## D-EJ915

249


----------



## D-EJ915

250


----------



## D-EJ915

251


----------



## D-EJ915

252


----------



## D-EJ915

253


----------



## D-EJ915

254


----------



## D-EJ915

255


----------



## D-EJ915

256


----------



## D-EJ915

257


----------



## D-EJ915

258


----------



## D-EJ915

259


----------



## D-EJ915

260


----------



## D-EJ915

261


----------



## D-EJ915

262


----------



## D-EJ915

263


----------



## D-EJ915

264


----------



## D-EJ915

265


----------



## D-EJ915

266


----------



## D-EJ915

267


----------



## D-EJ915

268


----------



## D-EJ915

269


----------



## D-EJ915

270


----------



## D-EJ915

271


----------



## D-EJ915

272


----------



## D-EJ915

273


----------



## D-EJ915

274


----------



## D-EJ915

275


----------



## D-EJ915

276


----------



## D-EJ915

277


----------



## D-EJ915

278


----------



## D-EJ915

279


----------



## D-EJ915

280


----------



## D-EJ915

281


----------



## D-EJ915

282


----------



## D-EJ915

283


----------



## D-EJ915

284


----------



## D-EJ915

285


----------



## D-EJ915

286


----------



## D-EJ915

287


----------



## D-EJ915

288


----------



## D-EJ915

289


----------



## D-EJ915

290


----------



## D-EJ915

291


----------



## D-EJ915

292


----------



## D-EJ915

293


----------



## D-EJ915

294


----------



## D-EJ915

295


----------



## D-EJ915

296


----------



## D-EJ915

297


----------



## D-EJ915

298


----------



## D-EJ915

299


----------



## D-EJ915

300


----------



## D-EJ915

301


----------



## D-EJ915

302


----------



## D-EJ915

303


----------



## D-EJ915

304


----------



## D-EJ915

305


----------



## D-EJ915

306


----------



## D-EJ915

307


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> 300



THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

308


----------



## D-EJ915

309


----------



## D-EJ915

310


----------



## D-EJ915

311


----------



## D-EJ915

312


----------



## D-EJ915

313


----------



## D-EJ915

314


----------



## D-EJ915

315


----------



## D-EJ915

316


----------



## D-EJ915

317


----------



## D-EJ915

318


----------



## D-EJ915

319


----------



## D-EJ915

320


----------



## D-EJ915

321


----------



## D-EJ915

322


----------



## D-EJ915

323


----------



## D-EJ915

324


----------



## D-EJ915

325


----------



## D-EJ915

326


----------



## D-EJ915

327


----------



## D-EJ915

328


----------



## D-EJ915

329


----------



## D-EJ915

330


----------



## D-EJ915

332


----------



## D-EJ915

331


----------



## D-EJ915

333


----------



## D-EJ915

334


----------



## D-EJ915

335


----------



## D-EJ915

336


----------



## D-EJ915

337


----------



## D-EJ915

338


----------



## D-EJ915

339


----------



## D-EJ915

340


----------



## D-EJ915

341


----------



## D-EJ915

342


----------



## D-EJ915

343


----------



## D-EJ915

344


----------



## D-EJ915

345


----------



## D-EJ915

346


----------



## D-EJ915

347


----------



## D-EJ915

348


----------



## D-EJ915

349


----------



## D-EJ915

350


----------



## D-EJ915

351


----------



## D-EJ915

352


----------



## D-EJ915

353


----------



## D-EJ915

354


----------



## D-EJ915

355


----------



## D-EJ915

356


----------



## D-EJ915

357


----------



## D-EJ915

358


----------



## D-EJ915

359


----------



## D-EJ915

360


----------



## D-EJ915

361


----------



## D-EJ915

362


----------



## D-EJ915

363


----------



## D-EJ915

364


----------



## D-EJ915

365


----------



## D-EJ915

366


----------



## D-EJ915

367


----------



## D-EJ915

368


----------



## D-EJ915

369


----------



## D-EJ915

370


----------



## D-EJ915

371


----------



## D-EJ915

372


----------



## D-EJ915

373


----------



## D-EJ915

374

by the way I'm in data structures


----------



## D-EJ915

375


----------



## D-EJ915

376


----------



## D-EJ915

377


----------



## D-EJ915

378


----------



## D-EJ915

379


----------



## D-EJ915

380


----------



## D-EJ915

381


----------



## D-EJ915

382


----------



## D-EJ915

383


----------



## D-EJ915

384


----------



## D-EJ915

385


----------



## D-EJ915

386


----------



## D-EJ915

387


----------



## D-EJ915

388


----------



## D-EJ915

389


----------



## D-EJ915

390


----------



## D-EJ915

391


----------



## D-EJ915

392


----------



## D-EJ915

393


----------



## D-EJ915

394


----------



## D-EJ915

395


----------



## D-EJ915

396


----------



## D-EJ915

397


----------



## D-EJ915

398


----------



## D-EJ915

399


----------



## D-EJ915

400.


----------



## D-EJ915

401


----------



## D-EJ915

402


----------



## D-EJ915

403


----------



## D-EJ915

404


----------



## D-EJ915

405


----------



## D-EJ915

406


----------



## D-EJ915

407


----------



## D-EJ915

408


----------



## D-EJ915

409


----------



## D-EJ915

410


----------



## D-EJ915

411


----------



## D-EJ915

412


----------



## D-EJ915

413


----------



## D-EJ915

414


----------



## D-EJ915

415


----------



## D-EJ915

416


----------



## D-EJ915

417


----------



## D-EJ915

418


----------



## D-EJ915

419


----------



## D-EJ915

420


----------



## D-EJ915

421


----------



## D-EJ915

422


----------



## D-EJ915

423


----------



## D-EJ915

424


----------



## D-EJ915

425


----------



## D-EJ915

426


----------



## D-EJ915

427


----------



## D-EJ915

428


----------



## D-EJ915

429


----------



## D-EJ915

430


----------



## D-EJ915

431


----------



## D-EJ915

432


----------



## D-EJ915

433


----------



## D-EJ915

434


----------



## D-EJ915

435


----------



## D-EJ915

436


----------



## D-EJ915

437


----------



## D-EJ915

438


----------



## D-EJ915

439


----------



## D-EJ915

440


----------



## D-EJ915

441


----------



## D-EJ915

442


----------



## D-EJ915

443


----------



## D-EJ915

444


----------



## D-EJ915

445


----------



## D-EJ915

446


----------



## D-EJ915

447


----------



## D-EJ915

448


----------



## D-EJ915

449


----------



## D-EJ915

450


----------



## D-EJ915

451


----------



## D-EJ915

452


----------



## D-EJ915

453


----------



## D-EJ915

454


----------



## D-EJ915

455


----------



## D-EJ915

456


----------



## D-EJ915

457


----------



## D-EJ915

458


----------



## D-EJ915

459


----------



## D-EJ915

460


----------



## D-EJ915

461


----------



## D-EJ915

462


----------



## D-EJ915

463


----------



## D-EJ915

464


----------



## D-EJ915

465


----------



## D-EJ915

466


----------



## D-EJ915

467


----------



## D-EJ915

468


----------



## D-EJ915

469


----------



## D-EJ915

470


----------



## D-EJ915

471


----------



## D-EJ915

472


----------



## D-EJ915

473


----------



## D-EJ915

474


----------



## D-EJ915

475


----------



## D-EJ915

476


----------



## D-EJ915

477


----------



## D-EJ915

478


----------



## D-EJ915

479


----------



## D-EJ915

480


----------



## D-EJ915

481


----------



## D-EJ915

482


----------



## D-EJ915

483


----------



## D-EJ915

484


----------



## D-EJ915

485


----------



## D-EJ915

486


----------



## D-EJ915

487


----------



## D-EJ915

488


----------



## D-EJ915

489


----------



## D-EJ915

490


----------



## D-EJ915

491


----------



## D-EJ915

492


----------



## Stitch

493?


----------



## D-EJ915

493


----------



## D-EJ915

494


----------



## D-EJ915

495


----------



## D-EJ915

496


----------



## D-EJ915

497


----------



## Stitch

497!


----------



## D-EJ915

498


----------



## Stitch

500


----------



## D-EJ915

499


----------



## D-EJ915

500


----------



## D-EJ915

501


----------



## D-EJ915

502


----------



## D-EJ915

503


----------



## D-EJ915

504


----------



## D-EJ915

505


----------



## D-EJ915

506


----------



## D-EJ915

507


----------



## D-EJ915

508


----------



## D-EJ915

509


----------



## D-EJ915

510


----------



## D-EJ915

511


----------



## D-EJ915

512


----------



## D-EJ915

513


----------



## D-EJ915

514


----------



## D-EJ915

515


----------



## D-EJ915

516


----------



## D-EJ915

517


----------



## D-EJ915

518


----------



## D-EJ915

519


----------



## D-EJ915

520


----------



## D-EJ915

521


----------



## D-EJ915

522


----------



## D-EJ915

523


----------



## D-EJ915

524


----------



## D-EJ915

525


----------



## D-EJ915

526


----------



## D-EJ915

527


----------



## D-EJ915

528


----------



## D-EJ915

529


----------



## D-EJ915

530


----------



## D-EJ915

531


----------



## D-EJ915

532


----------



## D-EJ915

533


----------



## D-EJ915

534


----------



## D-EJ915

535


----------



## D-EJ915

536 time to lay down lol


----------



## Desecrated

your still at it ?


----------



## Allen Garrow

More coffee?


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## D-EJ915

I think over 500 is enough for one day


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I think over 500 is enough for one day



yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.



1000101


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Groff

I feel smrt

I feel pretty

oh so pretty

I feel pretty

and witty

and BRIIIIIIGHT


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

I unblocked stitch and uhhh lee


----------



## Stitch

You blocked me?


----------



## D-EJ915

you were posting numbers


----------



## D-EJ915

one more


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have to play guitar on really gay song for my friend in a month...but my friend's a babe, so it's all good.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> I have to play guitar on really gay song for my friend in a month...but my friend's a babe, so it's all good.


hmm


----------



## Lee

Care to enlighten us as to what song that is?


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Lee

Gheyness affirmed.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

welcome back


----------



## Lucky Seven

goddamn, where are mah subs at

Oh, there they are, only 3 episodes of Lucky Star left


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

afk needs to release


----------



## D-EJ915

everybody needs more waha


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


>




Wow. That song is really really gay and that TV show looks even gayer. No idea what the show is, but from the looks of it, I'm betting it's shown on the WB. The lyrics are pretty horrific. In fact, there's not one good thing about that video you posted...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Wow. That song is really really gay and that TV show looks even gayer. No idea what the show is, but from the looks of it, I'm betting it's shown on the WB. The lyrics are pretty horrific. In fact, there's not one good thing about that video you posted...



I'm doing it for a friend. My friend IS a really great singer, even if she has shitty taste in music. Plus, she's hot.



D-EJ915 said:


> afk needs to release



There's another fansubber, he's not quite as good as afk, but he's not bad by any means.

Guerrand @ AnimeSuki.com


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> I'm doing it for a friend. My friend IS a really great singer, even if she has shitty taste in music. Plus, she's hot.



Doesn't matter if you're a really great singer if the music you're singing absolutely sucks.

Her being hot might make your experience more enjoyable, though.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Her being hot might make your experience more enjoyable, though.



 She's also popular, so if I play for her, I become noticed as a guitar player at my school. Plus, performing is a way to get in free to the lock in/fund raiser. It's a great way to meet other players if you bring your own guitar. It's how I got drafted into a thrash band on bass my freshman year.


----------



## yevetz

good morning


----------



## El Caco

Hey there


----------



## yevetz

So you find guitar for your daugther?


----------



## El Caco

No, but mine is in customs. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> She's also popular, so if I play for her, I become noticed as a guitar player at my school. Plus, performing is a way to get in free to the lock in/fund raiser. It's a great way to meet other players if you bring your own guitar. It's how I got drafted into a thrash band on bass my freshman year.



Eh, I hate playing bass in bands. I like screwing around on bass at home or whatever, but I just feel really limited in what I can express. I guess that's because I'm essentially a guitarist. I owned a bass for about 3-4 years, but I gave it to my brother. Never played it in a band, although I was invited to a few that were looking for bass players.



Firedragon said:


> No, but mine is in customs. Should be here in a few days.



Seeing as it's your first guitar, you won't be able to compare it to anything else, but it will be like "WOOOAH."

Wonder how you'll deal with the offset fretmarkers. They never bother me when I'm playing rhythm guitar, but when I get to solos, sometimes I forget if my finger is on the 12th fret or 15th fret or 10th fret (also due to the extended scale). Of course, you'll just get used to that from the beginning since that'll be the "norm" for you.


----------



## El Caco

@Naren, what does your avatar mean?

I tried looking it up but all I found was a dotted cliff, two trees and a ghost


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> @Naren, what does your avatar mean?
> 
> I tried looking it up but all I found was a dotted cliff, two trees and a ghost



How did you try looking it up? If you don't know the system, it can be hard to look up kanji by radicals.

It's pronounced "ma" (written as &#39764 and is used in compounds to mean: demon, evil, sorcery, witch, magic, ghoul, and so on. For example, &#39764;&#27861; ("mahou") means "magic." &#24746;&#39764; ("akuma") means "demon" or "Satan." &#39764;&#30028; ("makai") means "demon world." &#39764;&#22899; ("majo") means "witch." &#39764;&#34899; ("majutsu") means "sorcery" or another word with similar meaning.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bass is only fun when you play in a band, otherwise it's boring as hell, which is why I eventually learned to play guitar. My Warwick never gets played anymore


----------



## El Caco

Naren said:


> Seeing as it's your first guitar, you won't be able to compare it to anything else, but it will be like "WOOOAH."
> 
> Wonder how you'll deal with the offset fretmarkers. They never bother me when I'm playing rhythm guitar, but when I get to solos, sometimes I forget if my finger is on the 12th fret or 15th fret or 10th fret (also due to the extended scale). Of course, you'll just get used to that from the beginning since that'll be the "norm" for you.



I think because it is my first guitar that it will not be any different to learning on any other guitar, the 27" scale will become the norm for me and maybe the offset dots will make things a little harder but it might help me to become a better player.

One things for sure, I haven't been this excited for a while.


----------



## Alpo

Now that's interesting!


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Bass is only fun when you play in a band, otherwise it's boring as hell, which is why I eventually learned to play guitar. My Warwick never gets played anymore



Then we have differing opinions. I think that bass is most fun when played by yourself. Guitar is most fun when played in a band. If I'm jamming in a band with a bass, all I'm thinking is that I wished I was playing a guitar instead. In a band where I regularly play guitar, we sometimes switch instruments for fun and then I just play tons of improvised bass, going high up the fretboard and playing stuff different from the guitar, but I wouldn't want to play bass in a band as my role in that band.

If you think bass is boring by itself, then you need to learn a different playing style. Sure, it's not as interesting as guitar, but it's fun.



Firedragon said:


> I think because it is my first guitar that it will not be any different to learning on any other guitar, the 27" scale will become the norm for me and maybe the offset dots will make things a little harder but it might help me to become a better player.
> 
> One things for sure, I haven't been this excited for a while.



Even with blank fretboards (with no fretmarkers at all), there are little dots on the side of the neck that you can look at to verify whether you're on the 7th fret of 17th fret. 

Yeah, like I said, since this is your first guitar, all of the things about it will be normal to you: the extended scale, offset fretmarkers, no trem, active EMG pickups, the presence of 7 strings instead of 6, etc.


----------



## El Caco

Naren said:


> How did you try looking it up? If you don't know the system, it can be hard to look up kanji by radicals.
> 
> It's pronounced "ma" (written as ?) and is used in compounds to mean: demon, evil, sorcery, witch, magic, ghoul, and so on. For example, ?? ("mahou") means "magic." ?? ("akuma") means "demon" or "Satan." ?? ("makai") means "demon world." ?? ("majo") means "witch." ?? ("majutsu") means "sorcery" or another word with similar meaning.



Well I definitely don't know the system, I only got as far as looking up the radicals.

So that would make you the source of all evil then

We must be related seeing as I am the son of the Devil


----------



## Alpo

Man, I really want a baritone 7, too.


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> Well I definitely don't know the system, I only got as far as looking up the radicals.
> 
> So that would make you the source of all evil then
> 
> We must be related seeing as I am the son of the Devil



I noticed you don't have Japanese language support installed on your computer and all the symbols I wrote came up as question marks in your quote.

Well, I guess that symbol would indicate that I'm evil or a demon or something along those lines.



Alpo said:


> Man, I really want a baritone 7, too.



Then get one. No one's stoppin' ya.

Anyway, I'm gonna go eat lunch now.


----------



## El Caco

Alpo said:


> Man, I really want a baritone 7, too.



Then buy this http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-rg7421xl-w-ohsc-pup-upgrades.html#post618545


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Then we have differing opinions. I think that bass is most fun when played by yourself. Guitar is most fun when played in a band. If I'm jamming in a band with a bass, all I'm thinking is that I wished I was playing a guitar instead. In a band where I regularly play guitar, we sometimes switch instruments for fun and then I just play tons of improvised bass, going high up the fretboard and playing stuff different from the guitar, but I wouldn't want to play bass in a band as my role in that band.
> 
> If you think bass is boring by itself, then you need to learn a different playing style. Sure, it's not as interesting as guitar, but it's fun.



Well, I was a pretty melodic bass player (think Chris Squire), but I just don't like bass as a solo instrument. Improvising on bass isn't really all that fun unless you're playing on top of some chords or something, that's when it really comes to life. I've played bass with my school's band numerous times, and it's a LOT of fun. It's the sort of thrill I don't get from just practicing by myself in my room. To each his own I guess...


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Then get one. No one's stoppin' ya.



I might grab one next year. I'm really jonesin' for a nice amp, though.


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> Well, I was a pretty melodic bass player (think Chris Squire), but I just don't like bass as a solo instrument. Improvising on bass isn't really all that fun unless you're playing on top of some chords or something, that's when it really comes to life. I've played bass with my school's band numerous times, and it's a LOT of fun. It's the sort of thrill I don't get from just practicing by myself in my room. To each his own I guess...


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...-name-movie-song-quote-thread.html#post620611


----------



## Naren

Yeah... good stuff....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## El Caco

25


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## El Caco

Thats how many letters there are in the english alphabet that are better than E.


----------



## Naren

I would agree with you, Steve, seeing Germanium's perverse obsession with the letter E, but you happen to have two "E"s in your name and my name starts with E, some people even referring to me as "E."

I think what we need to do is get Germanium put in a mental hospital.  He needs help...


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I would agree with you, Steve, seeing Germanium's perverse obsession with the letter E, but you happen to have two "E"s in your name and my name starts with E, some people even referring to me as "E."
> 
> I think what we need to do is get Germanium put in a mental hospital.  He needs help...



E?


----------



## loktide

i present to you:

 (bad-ass hot chilli smiley)



g3rmanium said:


> E?



yes, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i present to you:
> 
> (bad-ass hot chilli smiley)







loktide said:


> yes, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## El Caco

STV


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> STV


----------



## El Caco

Actually my Dad likes to spell my name Stiv, he may be on to something


----------



## Naren

E!??!?! A J U K M X O!!!!! B.... M X R? E Q K O P O P? J... E????!?


----------



## El Caco

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> E!??!?! A J U K M X O!!!!! B.... M X R? E Q K O P O P? J... E????!?



This is not a post, Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.!


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

29800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

hehe


----------



## El Caco

LOOK


----------



## Alpo

WEHRE!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> WEHRE!!!!



YAEH WEHRE????


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> YAEH WEHRE????



YUEJ, WEERH?!?!?!!?


----------



## Alpo

!!1!!GMO


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> !!1!!GMO



!!ICBY!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Naren

)=~???


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

..::..


----------



## g3rmanium

::..::


----------



## g3rmanium

:::::::
..
..
:::::
..
..
:::::::


----------



## Naren

#"$#%"#%"#"#%"!!"?


----------



## Alpo

Got my amp back today.


----------



## Naren

<Naren's Germanium-style nonsense mode finishes>

Yeah? Is that your toneport?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Got my amp back today.



So you can  again?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Yeah? Is that your toneport?



No. It's mah Randall. It still doesn't sound very good at low volumes. I'm using mah Toneport as a preamp now. Sounds a little better.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> No. It's mah Randall. It still doesn't sound very good at low volumes. I'm using mah Toneport as a preamp now. Sounds a little better.



Which is better at high volumes?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> Which is better at high volumes?



I've never tried the Toneport with a poweramp at high volumes, but the Randall sounds pretty decent at band volumes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima




----------



## Naren

Jimmy?


----------



## Alpo

lol


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

i like kitties, this is kinda fucked up, but for some reason, i laughed.


----------



## Naren

The chicken named the egg "Jimmy" without even knowing if it was going to be a male or female -- BECAUSE IT HADN'T EVEN BEEN FERTILIZED YET!!



Cyanide_Anima said:


> i like kitties, this is kinda fucked up, but for some reason, i laughed.



 Hahaha. I love cats too, but that's funny.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

S!


----------



## Naren

H?


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mop.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## El Caco

Well?


----------



## g3rmanium

X:


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Well?



Well?


----------



## El Caco

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

K,


----------



## D-EJ915

;p;ll


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ;p;ll



O hai!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

H:


----------



## loktide

all your base are belong to us


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Alpo

Christ Centered Game Reviews-Christian gaming pespective | Console

From now on, I shall use this site for all my game review needs.


----------



## g3rmanium

....


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> From now on, I shall use this site for all my game review needs.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


>



This is exactly what I need to know before purchasing Guitar Hero 2:



> Appropriateness
> 
> If you dont like Rock n Roll or Heavy guitar music than you might not like this game. There are some lighter songs but a majority of the music is hard rock. With that being said lets talk about lyricsThe very first song in the list is called Shout at the Devil; that title alone may offend many. Other songs have blaspheming in them. There are some dark characters, one having KISS makeup on. Izzy Sparks is another guitarist available, who has a skull over his belt and a very prominent pentagram on his fret bar. There is also lots of headbanging and the devil horns hand gestures throughout the game. Finally, the female guitar characters do wear tight clothing or bikinis.



[action=Alpo]is not actually going to buy GH2[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

I9.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 1.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Alpo

32½


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



 



 



F!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Ivan

Hi!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> F!












E!


----------



## Lee

eeone said:


> Hi!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

3 i think


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> 3 i think


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Alpo

OMG


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lee

YA RLY


----------



## Alpo

OMGRLY


----------



## loktide

IMHOYARLYOMGKTHXBYE


----------



## Lee

OMG WTF BBQ


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> OMG WTF BBQ


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.



1000101














BINARY'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 1000101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINARY'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You pwn!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

# make menuconfig
HOSTCC scripts/basic/fixdep
HOSTCC scripts/basic/docproc
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/conf.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/inputbox.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/menubox.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/textbox.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/yesno.o
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/mconf.o
SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c
SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c
SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c
HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o
HOSTLD scripts/kconfig/mconf
scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
#
# using defaults found in arch/i386/defconfig
#
arch/i386/defconfig:1122:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_MULTITHREAD_PROBE
#
# configuration written to .config
#


*** End of Linux kernel configuration.
*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zo.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 5.


----------



## g3rmanium

I must eat some of my own pasta tomorrow.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Kakaka

CRYPTOPSY


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Kotex

Go look at my new thread in pick-ups. Theres pics if that helps you 
haha


----------



## El Caco

LOOK


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos?


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hi, Naren


----------



## Naren

Hi, Lucky Seven.

("Luck Seven" just sounds wrong...)


----------



## Lucky Seven

That's why you don't register at 2 in the morning, lol!


----------



## Naren

I guess so.

Anyway, I'm off to lunch for now. Be back in about an hour.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I need to get some sleep, I have a timed writing over a book I didn't read tomorrow, good thing you don't need to read the book to write the essay!


----------



## D-EJ915

heya


----------



## Lucky Seven

chinpokomon ftl


----------



## Alpo

Morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

going to bed


----------



## Alpo

GOODNIGHT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Naren

SUP!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????...................................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........................?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.......................................?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E^2


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

[email protected]


----------



## Kotex

I'm still drunk. And I will continue to make you read my idiotic posts until I am un-drunk.lmao


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## Kotex

I'm still drunk. And I will continue to make you read my idiotic posts until I am un-drunk.lmao


----------



## Naren

How can you be sure he's reading them?


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> I'm still drunk. And I will continue to make you read my idiotic posts until I am un-drunk.lmao



Welcome to the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest.html!


----------



## Kotex

I can't be sure. It's all a gamble....a gamble I'm willing to take.lmao


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Kotex

Goddamn it! You one upped me already


----------



## Naren

Demons.


----------



## Kotex

Indeed


Wait....

 


Wait. Is beer with Milk good?



Ah, fuck it. I'm drinking it.


----------



## Naren

My girlfriend likes beer mixed with ginger ale. It's, eh, so-so, I guess, but I prefer beer by itself.


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Alpo

Oh, hi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Es.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Oh, hi!



O hai Alec Sea!


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Kotex

Naren said:


> My girlfriend likes beer mixed with ginger ale. It's, eh, so-so, I guess, but I prefer beer by itself.



Yeah, me too.

My milk thing didn't turn out too bad. At least it didn't make me puke.


One time my friends GF put skittles in his beer....nasty....


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> My milk thing didn't turn out too bad. At least it didn't make me puke.
> 
> 
> One time my friends GF put skittles in his beer....nasty....



Skittles... mmm. I haven't had those in years. I particularly liked the tropical flavors. I'd never want to put them in beer, though.

I don't like mixing beer with stuff. I like mixing other alcohols though. For example, I oftentimes mix shochu (a Japanese alcohol that is similar to vodka) with pineapple juice, grape juice, apple juice, or whatever else is in my freezer. I've mixed it with lemon-flavored soda, orange-flavored soda, and a 7-up like Japanese unique soda (that does not have lemon or lime flavor. it's hard to describe what it tastes like).


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

:g:


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

30000!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## Alpo

30000 posts. We're almost there!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> 30000 posts. We're almost there!!!!



YAA!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Where is everyone?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Alpo

OMG WEHRE IZ EVRY1?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> OMG WEHRE IZ EVRY1?!?



YA?!1ßß1


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Where is everyone?



I've gotten a lot of work to do lately, so I'm only in here 2-3 times a day.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I've gotten a lot of work to do lately, so I'm only in here 2-3 times a day.



 

This thread demands *all* your attention!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Where is everyone?



Seeing as the only thing going on in this thread is "E" "J" "G" "E!!!!" "E..." "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and so on, I thought it'd be a better use of my time not to come in here.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Seeing as the only thing going on in this thread is "E" "J" "G" "E!!!!" "E..." "E!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and so on, I thought it'd be a better use of my time not to come in here.



You were absolutely right, Eric. Goodbye!


----------



## Alpo

That's a good point.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## yevetz

Hiya!!!! Biaches!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Hiya!!!! Biaches!!!!



O hai!


----------



## yevetz

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> E?



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> This thread demands *all* your attention!



I know, it's sad, I will choose money over post counts. silly me


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I know, it's sad, I will choose money over post counts. silly me


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Zepp88

Du kifst zu viel.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du kifst zu viel.



Ich kiffe gar nicht, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



SOMEONE SET UP US THE BOMB!!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Lee

YA RLY


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> YA RLY



F.


----------



## Lee

E. 

Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

C.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.
> 
> Wie gehts?



F! 

Jo ganz gut, trink grad einen Kakao.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

a.


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit data structures is boring


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

man the ftp on this laptop is ghey


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## D-EJ915

oh my godddddddd


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> ..


heh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit data structures is boring



What data structures?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> heh



sup?


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Desecrated

ooo, you guys reached 30.000, nice one


----------



## Desecrated

one more post


----------



## Desecrated

and 2 more coiming up


----------



## Desecrated

yay30100


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> F!
> 
> Jo ganz gut, trink grad einen Kakao.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yay30100



Nice onE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



 Ich habe hunger


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich habe hunger



Ich hab noch Pasta!


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab noch Pasta!



Du hast alles jetzt nicht gegessen?


----------



## D-EJ915

rars laying down


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Du hast alles jetzt nicht gegessen?



Ne, ich hab ja fünf Portionen gemacht und hab jetzt noch drei übrig.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

lecker


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## D-EJ915

100


----------



## Lee

54


----------



## Lucky Seven

Penis


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> lecker



Pasta?


----------



## D-EJ915

pool


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> pool



poo!


----------



## D-EJ915

loop


----------



## Ivan

polo!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> polo!



Hallo Ivan!


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Ivan!



Hi, Johann! How's it going? I've got an exam at 8am tomorrow morning. It's Digital Signal Processing. You wouldn't believe how boring it is. 

I started preparing for it about ten days ago and I've still got another hour or two to work for it...


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm fukken back from marching


----------



## D-EJ915

aha?


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> aha?



Waha!







It was raining, so picture is relevant.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

waha ftw


----------



## Lucky Seven

Waha!


----------



## D-EJ915

maha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

PAHA


----------



## Lee

Raha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

MAHO~


----------



## D-EJ915

waha!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


>


XD tsukasa is so cute XDDD I like Kagami the best  I'm most like Konata obviously


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's funny that a show about 4 girls could have 0 fanservice, and pretty much no sexual humor (exception is Kona's dad). That just doesn't happen in modern anime.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrow


----------



## Lucky Seven

Chris closed a potentially epic thread


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

lo


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Lucky Seven

lu


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## D-EJ915

btw lulz http://www.datorrents.com/gallery/files/2/5/6/MMD07035_original.jpg


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> btw lulz http://www.datorrents.com/gallery/files/2/5/6/MMD07035_original.jpg



eh, this is half of what most comedy anime is made up of...


----------



## D-EJ915

<3


----------



## Lucky Seven

<3<3


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> =3


----------



## Naren

Luck Seven said:


> eh, this is half of what most comedy anime is made up of...



So true. Someone accidentally pulling someone's bra off and them being topless or naked (although in most animations, the viewer doesn't really see anything). Or, the guy tripping and accidentally touching the girl's breasts, with both of them not moving for like 10 seconds, then the girl hitting the guy with something so hard that it would kill him in real life. In real life, the guy's hands would not stay firmly placed on the girl's breasts for 10 seconds. He would pull them off the second they touched, flush red, and then say, "I'm sorry. I tripped..." And if the guy didn't, the girl wouldn't stay there doing nothing for 10 seconds. She would leap back the second they touched or - if the guy was on top of her - she would push him off immediately.

I always thought it was so ridiculous how there are so many timid, shy, and embarassed girls and guys in Japanese animation who can't kiss, "get it on," or talk about certain things. It's kinda sickening. 

And then there is that INSANELY annoying character that they always put in those kinds of animations. The super pure girl who is always extremely embarassed and blushing, despite the fact that she has a huge chest, always wears really skimpy clothes, and is constantly ending up nude in front of people.

There are some japanimation stereotypes that I hate. Luckily, only certain animations are like that. "Hokuto no Ken" is the exact opposite. If Ken was suddenly naked in front of someone, he wouldn't try to cover himself. He'd just look around with cold vicious eyes and kick some ass and after his opponents were dead, spewing blood from their corpses, he'd find some clothes to put on. And if a girl was naked in front of him, he wouldn't blush. He'd barely notice. The girl may or may not blush, but she's not going to try to slap him because she happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time.

Yeah, anyway, I could rant about this kind of stuff forever... but it's pointless, so I'll stop right here.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Your description is very true...I'm not sure if you'd like Lucky Star, but it's nothing like that. It makes a ton of references and some of the discussions are pretty funny. It's not really about anything, I'm not sure if the first few episodes suck or if it just takes a while to get used to the style (very slice of life-ish). Some of the references are awesome, like this Initial D reference

Not really recommending it to ya, just thought I'd say that it doesn't totally suck.
This reminds me, I still need to watch Excel Saga...

I really need to see this "Hokuto no Ken" you keep mentioning...


----------



## Naren

The Hokuto No Ken comic books are 100x better than the animated series. They're a lot lot lot better drawn, much much more gorey and violent, and are just more hardcore.

Hahahaha. I went looking for "Hokuto no Ken" videos on Youtube and they were almost all parody. Somebody made this Kenshirou vs. Gundam video (Kenshiro is the main character of Hokuto no Ken). Kenshiro whips the gundam guy's ass: 

Here's some actual stuff from the real animated series from the 80s (with really really bad subtitles. It says "obsession changed me" which sounds really stupid. I would have said "You taught me determination." Not "obsession" ): 

This is part of the above scene where Kenshiro got his scars in the shape of the big dipper ("North Star"/"Polaris") from the 2003 OVA remake:


----------



## Lucky Seven

Whoa, did Kenshiro just go super saiyan? lol


----------



## Naren

No, he didn't. When he gets pissed off, his shirt gets ripped off from his muscles. Hokuto no Ken came out around 1986 and the Super saiyajin part of Dragonball came out a little later (1987-1988).

If you were interested in the comic, I could only recommend the comic series, since the animation isn't that great.

Some from the comics:









This is one of the most famous scenes in the whole series.


----------



## g3rmanium

WTF is this shit?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## El Caco

Hello people


----------



## Naren

Hello, person.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Hello people



Hi Stev*E*!


----------



## El Caco

whatscarnon?


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> whatscarnon?


----------



## Naren

Firedragon said:


> whatscarnon?



I have no idea. What's carnon? or is it "Carnon"?


----------



## g3rmanium

*B.*


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## El Caco

Firedragon said:


> whatscarnon?





g3rmanium said:


>





Naren said:


> I have no idea. What's carnon? or is it "Carnon"?



You might need to be Aussie to get it but

NWS


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Ivan

Hi!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Hi!



Hi Ivan!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hi Ivan!


What's up, Johann?


----------



## Naren

Germanium, I can't watch that video because I'm at work.


----------



## Ivan

Naren said:


> Germanium, I can't watch that video because I'm at work.


Hi, Eric!

Why don't you call him Johann?


----------



## loktide

hi dudes


----------



## Allen Garrow

Good morning! it's 4:45 a.m. here in Nashville. It's time to play guitar.

~A


----------



## Naren

eeone said:


> Hi, Eric!
> 
> Why don't you call him Johann?



 You mean that thing that posts nothing but pages and pages of alphabet letters and emoticons has a human name!?!? I thought it was a faceless nameless spam-bot!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You mean that thing that posts nothing but pages and pages of alphabet letters and emoticons has a human name!?!? I thought it was a faceless nameless spam-bot!



Don't soil yourself, 'tard.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> hi dudes


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> What's up, Johann?



I just ate a good salad.


----------



## g3rmanium

And I have more pasta at home.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Don't soil yourself, 'tard.



I already did, 'tard.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I already did, 'tard.



Soo it's too late, hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

B,


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> No, he didn't.



Just a joke, dude. :3


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> Just a joke, dude. :3



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

O,


----------



## g3rmanium

<>


----------



## Ivan

Hi. I just had a three hour nap. I feel much better.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh


Oh. Hi, Yui! How's your colorful world doing today?


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Oh. Hi, Yui! How's your colorful world doing today?


----------



## g3rmanium

LD.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Ivan

i hate c++.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> i hate c++.



Everybody does!  Well, except Bjarne of course.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Everybody does!  Well, except Bjarne of course.




Someone once said that there's a small, powerful and efficient language beneath c++. At which was replied. Yes, it's called Java.


Honestly. Since I've become more familiar with Java, I can't stand c++. And I have to write a digital network simulator if I am to get to the next year.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> Honestly. Since I've become more familiar with Java, I can't stand c++. And I have to write a digital network simulator if I am to get to the next year.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


>


yes, sir. I'm really 

And that digital signal processing exam this morning was mega boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

gwee


----------



## Ivan

i'm off. Bye, Yui! Bye, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

eeone said:


> i'm off. Bye, Yui! Bye, Johann!



Servus Ivan!


----------



## D-EJ915

eeone said:


> i'm off. Bye, Yui! Bye, Johann!


byes


----------



## MetalSir

now it's raining.. :|


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Ivan

Well. I'm bored. So, I'm back.


----------



## MetalSir

battle??

uh? uh?


----------



## D-EJ915

huh...


----------



## Desecrated

I just got negative rep over a joke, fucking knocked me down a bright-green dot. 
I need to do something nice when I get back from town. hahahaha.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> huh...



I know that feeling, what you need is a banjo, they will cheer you up in an instant.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I just got negative rep over a joke, fucking knocked me down a bright-green dot.
> I need to do something nice when I get back from town. hahahaha.



I gave you some positive.


----------



## D-EJ915

class time


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> class time



classic!


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

7%


----------



## g3rmanium

$.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## loktide

i hate DHL. with a passion


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



 



 



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i hate DHL. with a passion


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

(),


----------



## g3rmanium

R,.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

F^


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



&.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## MetalSir

-.-"


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> &.



F.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8-


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

30300!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaha


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I gave you some positive.



thank you very much, I gave you some back


----------



## loktide

quick! send me all your money, no questions, do it now!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

loktide said:


> quick! send me all your money, no questions, do it now!!!



 Meh... What have I got to lose...?


----------



## MetalSir




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> quick! send me all your money, no questions, do it now!!!



you got 5 cent on your account.


----------



## Kakaka

I didn't know where to send my 99 PORNILLION DOLLARS to, so I gave it to charity...


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## loktide

i farted


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> quick! send me all your money, no questions, do it now!!!



You can have the spare change from my desk


----------



## Kakaka

loktide said:


> i farted


Better put some more power of will on that 'cause I ain't getting nothing of it...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!


----------



## Lee

wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

yay


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeee


----------



## Lucky Seven

No


----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

No


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

Wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

HATERADE


----------



## Lee

You drinking that Haterade?


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I need some rep so I can get a yellow bar


----------



## Lee

Did my part


----------



## Lucky Seven

I should make a separate account for giving rep to myself, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

argh!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yui, your rep bar is smexy


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> I should make a separate account for giving rep to myself, lol



You know you've still got another light green box to go, right?


----------



## Lee

Two, actually.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yeah, I know, which is why I must start now lol


----------



## D-EJ915

800 SOLID ASSS POUNDS


----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahaha


----------



## Lee

roflsaurus


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Lee

Indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

(22:50:12) hot psyko: *Moans loudly* <3
(22:52:52) hot psyko: *Crawls ontop of you*


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> 800 SOLID ASSS POUNDS



Dino?


----------



## D-EJ915

like I said, I have interesting conversations


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm getting on chat, anyone that reads this should too!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Naren

So...


----------



## D-EJ915

(23:58:09) hawt psyko: ^.^ <3
(23:58:21) hawt psyko: ohhhhhhhh Yui!
(23:58:27) hawt psyko: Mmmm yess....
(23:58:32) hawt psyko: ;D


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Naren

Uhm, okay...


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

(00:23:44) Yui: *whips out hte slave stick and starts hitting you with it* <3
(00:23:52) Ryan <3: NOoooS
(00:24:50) Yui: T___T whyyy


----------



## Lucky Seven

RAW MEN!


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFILED CORPSES!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

SHITTING DICK NIPPLES


----------



## El Caco

Hi




















Bye


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


I'm hitting the sack


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> new page
> 
> 
> I'm hitting the sack



ditto


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight <3


----------



## D-EJ915

EXPECT A NEW SONG FROM YUI SOON!!!! MAYBE SOME RYAN IN THERE TOO, WE MIGHT HAVE KIDS


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> EXPECT A NEW SONG FROM YUI SOON!!!! MAYBE SOME RYAN IN THERE TOO, WE MIGHT HAVE KIDS



Who's Yui?  Some girl you know?


----------



## Jason

no, I think its his ghey anime name or some shit..


----------



## Naren

An "anime name"? I've never heard of such a thing. You mean, a character in his favorite animation named Yui is going to be releasing a song soon? on the animated series she's from? 

GASP!


----------



## Jason

Fuck if I know.. I don't watch shows like that..


----------



## Naren

But you watch shows with girls with their asses up against the camera?


----------



## loktide

i had some anime for breaksfast today... and tonight, i'll dine some emos


----------



## Naren

I had a FlexIIHD for breakfast. Good stuff.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> quick! send me all your money, no questions, do it now!!!



Money sent!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i farted


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I need some rep so I can get a yellow bar



I gave you some.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luck Seven said:


> I should make a separate account for giving rep to myself, lol



You learn fast.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> I had a FlexIIHD for breakfast. Good stuff.



i'm still not feeling hungry enough for eating mine... wait a moment! where's mine!??!?? AAARGH!!!!1 NAren!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> no, I think its his ghey anime name or some shit..



All anime is ghey.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

%.


----------



## loktide

.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## loktide

G.


----------



## Naren

loktide said:


> i'm still not feeling hungry enough for eating mine... wait a moment! where's mine!??!?? AAARGH!!!!1 NAren!!!!!!!11



 Took you long enough to notice.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

30400!


----------



## loktide

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

J,


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> 0.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## Naren

...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ...





...


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## Naren

...


----------



## Ivan

Hi, Johann!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Hi, Johann!



Hi Ivan!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

()l.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

_Bot is a shitty Germanium_


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>



^_^


----------



## Alpo

Wow, I haven't posted here in a while. I just got Public Enemy's Apocalypse 91 for 4&#8364; used.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Naren

Alpo said:


> Wow, I haven't posted here in a while. I just got Public Enemy's Apocalypse 91 for 4 used.



... why?


----------



## Alpo

Naren said:


> ... why?



Because it's awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> _Bot is a shitty Germanium_


----------



## MetalSir




----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Negrodamus


----------



## MetalSir

now i go!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

()k


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

I am

Negrodamus


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

7StringofAblicK said:


> I am
> 
> Negrodamus



Not... 7StringofAblicK?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Because I'm Negrodamus, I can be both.

I, however, can not be Chuck Norris.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Chuck Norris wasn't born, he shed a woman.

Chuck Norris can kill two stones with one bird.

Chuck Norris' favorite color is Chuck Norris.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## MetalSir

i'm back home


----------



## Lee

MetalSir said:


> i'm back home



As am I


----------



## MetalSir

Lee said:


> As am I



but i'm the 1st arrived!


----------



## Lee

MetalSir said:


> but i'm the 1st arrived!



My train arrived at 10:14, but considering you're oh, 9 hours ahead of me or so, I think you've got me


----------



## loktide

i just got home


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Desecrated

And welcome home to everybody


----------



## Lee

Thanks. How's it going?


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

hah!


----------



## Lee

Roffle.


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## MetalSir

ASDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## MetalSir

ghgh


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Would you like some pancakes, Charlie Murphy?


----------



## D-EJ915

shower is done!


----------



## MetalSir

guyz, you must post FASTERRRRRRRR!!! =)


----------



## Lee

Faster!


----------



## Lee

Now


----------



## Lee

like, right now


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## MetalSir

mmmm

tell me how you post so faster without having an AUTOMERGE of your post!

asd

asd


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Groff

Hm?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

That's what she said


----------



## Groff

7StringofAblicK said:


> That's what she said



That's what he said


----------



## MetalSir

guy.. tell me plz!

how to post without having AUTOMERGED my consecutive posts??


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Become Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris flexes at the double merge


----------



## Groff

MetalSir said:


> guy.. tell me plz!
> 
> how to post without having AUTOMERGED my consecutive posts??



The edit button?


----------



## MetalSir

7StringofAblicK said:


> Become Chuck Norris.
> 
> Chuck Norris flexes at the double merge





Chuck Norris sucks! i want to be MC GIVER!!!!!!!!!!!

tell me plz..


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

MetalSir said:


> Chuck Norris sucks! i want to be MC GIVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tell me plz..



I'm going to ignore this post

Damn it...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## MetalSir

7StringofAblicK said:


> I'm going to ignore this post
> 
> Damn it...



mhhhhhhhhhhh?? -.-

what's abiut MC GIVER?? he can connect himself to a space shuttle only by using a pen refill and a pack of match!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Richard Dean Anderson FTW


----------



## MetalSir

TELL ME PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!

how
to
dubble
post
without
haveing
an 
automerged
post!!!!

tell
me
plz

-.-


----------



## Lee

Like


----------



## Lee

this


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Seriously, I don't know. I post, then I post again and it doesn't merge them


----------



## Desecrated

MetalSir said:


> TELL ME PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how
> to
> dubble
> post
> without
> haveing
> an
> automerged
> post!!!!
> 
> tell
> me
> plz
> 
> -.-



you


----------



## Desecrated

have


----------



## Desecrated

to


----------



## Desecrated

be


----------



## Desecrated

a contributor. 

Either buy a t-shirt or donate some money, so it's really just for the people that have been hanging here everyday for the last year or so,. I don't think it's worth buying a t-shirt just so that you can double post


----------



## MetalSir

Desecrated said:


> a contributor.
> 
> Either buy a t-shirt or donate some money, so it's really just for the people that have been hanging here everyday for the last year or so,. I don't think it's worth buying a t-shirt just so that you can double post



but..


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

The cheese is old and moldy


----------



## Desecrated

7StringofAblicK said:


> The cheese is old and moldy



don't talk bad about your mom


----------



## D-EJ915

aha! tmm


----------



## Buzz762

If the moon were made of ribs, would you have some?


----------



## D-EJ915

spectral scent


----------



## Desecrated

Buzz762 said:


> If the moon were made of ribs, would you have some?



No I don't eat meat.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha a ahaha


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lee

zing!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Lee

That was quick


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## MetalSir

me and my girlfriend reading your 3d.. =)


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

).


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Thomas

sizeof(0[""]);


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Thomas said:


> sizeof(0[""]);


----------



## Thomas

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Thomas said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

I think I'll get a pizza later.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## MetalSir

now i go to treviso.. with my girlfriend..


----------



## D-EJ915

mooo ha!


----------



## Desecrated

day


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

mmm ae

I'm at my grandparent's house, so if anyone wants to chat, I'm bored as hell...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

Indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

ah!


----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## MetalSir

i'm back home!! =)


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Lee

Indeed


----------



## MetalSir

hooooooooooooooomeeee!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## MetalSir

good night!

2am here!


----------



## Lucky Seven

mmmm, food


----------



## Lee

food


----------



## Lee

I see you


----------



## Lucky Seven

Everyone, especially Yui, check this out
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/35973-attention-tele-shape-lovers.html


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> cool



Why yes, I am cool


----------



## D-EJ915

ok got this computer working with arch linux...


now just gotta get my optical working...analog for now (bah) and my keymap lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

I need some more fucking rep


----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason

URL="http://www.explosm.net/comics/496/"]




[/URL]


----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## D-EJ915

optical is still being gay, but the keyboard works now =3


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Cyanide_Anima




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason

[/URL


----------



## Jason




----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Buzz762

My head hurts.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Allen Garrow

good morning




~A


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo«


----------



## loktide

cowabunga


----------



## Lucky Seven

Pizza Time?


----------



## Lee

Luck Seven said:


> Pizza Time?



 I've got some buffalo chicken pizza in the fridge


----------



## Desecrated

vegancheezepizzayo!


----------



## Desecrated

apparently not


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Desecrated!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

wahoo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Waha!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahah!


----------



## Lee

Yaha


----------



## Desecrated

blades of xheeze


----------



## D-EJ915

zahala!


----------



## MetalSir

back homeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm David Bowie.


----------



## D-EJ915

sup

watched zoolander last night, that movie is the shit, also watched I robot and Hitch, fuck...


----------



## RgAscendant

Dooooooooodz.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay 100k!


----------



## Lee

wahoo!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeaha!


----------



## Lee

Precisely


----------



## D-EJ915

WORK DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Lee

It's the weekend, no work.


----------



## Naren

Sup, Lee?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Naren

Hey, DEJ. What does "smexy" mean? Is that like "smelly" mixed with "sexy"? And what's "neko"? I remember there being a little candy called "neko" or "niko" or "neco" or something. Don't remember. Izzat what you talkin' about? A smelly-but-somehow-sexy candy?


----------



## Lucky Seven

100k get!

































































DAMNIT


----------



## Naren

Ya bastid!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Sup, mah Nar Nar?


----------



## Naren

"Nar Nar"?  Thou mockest me.


----------



## D-EJ915

yo


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Hey, DEJ. What does "smexy" mean? Is that like "smelly" mixed with "sexy"? And what's "neko"? I remember there being a little candy called "neko" or "niko" or "neco" or something. Don't remember. Izzat what you talkin' about? A smelly-but-somehow-sexy candy?


uhh neko as in neko man...I guess nekomimi or whatever would be better but that's too long or wouldn't fit 

smexy = fun sexy


----------



## Lucky Seven

smexy = fun sexy = Jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUCK!

Chatroom time


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhh neko as in neko man...I guess nekomimi or whatever would be better but that's too long or wouldn't fit
> 
> smexy = fun sexy



nekomimi? Is that like that "neko"/"niko"/"neco" candy mixed with Mimi Rogers? Or with another girl named Mimi? Wasn't that girl on the Drew Carrey show called Mimi? And she probably liked that candy?

How does "smexy" = "fun sexy"? Wouldn't that be "fexy" or "funexy"? Where do you get "sm" from "fun"?


----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason

Dif wrapper tho..


----------



## Naren

AH HA! It was "Necco." I knew it was "neko" or "niko" or "neco." I was thinking "Neco" was the closest, but it was "necco." 

Thanks.


----------



## Jason

Your welcome..


----------



## Jason

oh naren.. PB and pickles for teh win!


----------



## El Caco

Yay, I got my third green rep bar thingy.


----------



## Naren

Jason said:


> oh naren.. PB and pickles for teh win!



Haven't had one of those sandwiches in a few years now. Sounds good though. Wish I could have one.

I really really love peanut butter ice cream, but they don't have it in Japan, so I found an easy way to make really really tasty peanut butter ice cream at home (that tastes even better than the normal stuff sold in stores in the US). I get some "super chunky" Skippy peanut butter and some soft vanilla ice cream. I put it in a bowl with 60-65% ice cream and 35-40% peanut butter and mix it up. It's really really good.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jason said:


>


 wtf


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf



Maybe, you were inferring that "Yui" is a neko? And, so I guess she wouldn't be a tube of candy... So, in other words, Yui is a fun and smexy &#29483;? She looks like an animated &#20154;&#38291; to me. Or maybe she's an &#23431;&#23449;&#20154;? But she's definitely not a &#29483;. Maybe she's &#28436;&#25216;ing as a &#29483;. Or maybe she's thinking, &#12300;&#29483;&#12384;&#12387;&#12383;&#12425;&#12356;&#12356;&#12397;&#12540;&#12301; or maybe she's a pervert like a lot of &#12450;&#12491;&#12513; fans and is thinking, &#12300;&#29483;&#12399;&#12420;&#12387;&#12401;&#12426;&#12475;&#12463;&#12471;&#12540;&#12384;&#12424;&#12397;&#12301;.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Naren

G?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> G?



G!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee time for bed

man configuring operating systems makes you loose the fuck track of time, it was 4 last night when I went to bed


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> man configuring operating systems makes you loose the fuck track of time


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah d00d


my desktop fucking hates linux, it always looses the damn keyboard and mouse, like wtf. solaris works fine as hell (as it should it's a sun computer) but wtf...maybe I'll try bsd


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A.



Ah!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Naren

S. S. H. O. L. E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

i'm getting a dual recto borrowed from a friend this week


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i'm getting a dual recto borrowed from a friend this week


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

³.


----------



## g3rmanium

².


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

><


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

~E~


----------



## g3rmanium

..E..


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## g3rmanium

*E*


----------



## Naren

Araeeeeeeeeeee? What does that mean?


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Araeeeeeeeeeee? What does that mean?



It means, uhm...  Yeah... Well...  

 

E!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> It means, uhm...  Yeah... Well...
> 
> 
> 
> E!



And what does "E" mean? Besides being a nickname some people have for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And what does "E" mean? Besides being a nickname some people have for me.



You might not be the only one.  

I've also repeatedly stated that E is a guitar effects pedal. Like most boutique pedals, a clone without too much innovation.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You might not be the only one.
> 
> I've also repeatedly stated that E is a guitar effects pedal. Like most boutique pedals, a clone without too much innovation.



And I've repeatedly asked why you are so obsessed with this pedal that you've posted simply its name over 4000 times in this thread alone.

If you were reviewing it or discussing it, it wouldn't be so totally insane.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And I've repeatedly asked why you are so obsessed with this pedal that you've posted simply its name over 4000 times in this thread alone.



I am not obsessed with this pedal. I have one, it's not bad but it doesn't automatically make you play like Jimi or SRV.



Naren said:


> If you were reviewing it or discussing it, it wouldn't be so totally insane.



Ask and receive:

Guess the boutique Tube­screamer!

After you're done listening to the clips, check out The mysterious boutique Tube­screamer.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-


----------



## g3rmanium

D;


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



good night!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

K,


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> Y. so many E.s?



Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
?


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> Y
> ?


----------



## Desecrated

y2k


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## MetalSir

holaz man!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

MetalSir said:


> holaz man!



o hai!


----------



## MetalSir

all right??


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## Ivan

!syug, iH


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> cowabunga!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Ivan!


----------



## El Caco

Good night, I'm off to bed, I am falling asleep in my chair.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hello Ivan!



Hi, Johann! What's up? It's debouncing a keyboard time for me.  




Firedragon said:


> Good night, I'm off to bed, I am falling asleep in my chair.



Night!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Hi, Johann! What's up? It's debouncing a keyboard time for me.



Debouncing a keyboard?  

Yeah I'm fine. I was hiking yesterday and my legs feel a bit tired.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Debouncing a keyboard?
> 
> Yeah I'm fine. I was hiking yesterday and my legs feel a bit tired.


I played football last night, it was good. My team won. 


Keyboard technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

last two paragraphs. 




edit : Oh, yeah I did a bit of hiking myself this morning. I was at this gig after the football game, and afterwards me and my friend followed her girlfriend home. Of course, we walked cause the public transport sucks when it's 4 in the morning. I think we covered about 10 kilometers. Nowhere near your 28, though.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Keyboard technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> last two paragraphs.



Hm. And how do you do that?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hm. And how do you do that?


I'm still learning, but, you can do :

1. Put an integrator circuit after every switch, which is bulky, hard to design and expensive.
2. Put a digital filter after the keyboard buffer, which becomes bulky as the number of keys increases.
3. Make a software interrupt routine that'll do number 2.


Basically, the whole digital logic for debouncing a keyboard comes down to counting the bounces. More ones than zeros - key pressed. More zeros than ones - key released.


I'm still learning, though.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> I'm still learning, but, you can do :
> 
> 1. Put an integrator circuit after every switch, which is bulky, hard to design and expensive.
> 2. Put a digital filter after the keyboard buffer, which becomes bulky as the number of keys increases.
> 3. Make a software interrupt routine that'll do number 2.
> 
> 
> Basically, the whole digital logic for debouncing a keyboard comes down to counting the bounces. More ones than zeros - key pressed. More zeros than ones - key released.
> 
> 
> I'm still learning, though.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## RgAscendant

Doooooooodz.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

RgAscendant said:


> Doooooooodz.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Josh!




Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Fixed!



Mike is now Josh?


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Mike is now Josh?



Mike is Zepp88, RgAscendant is Josh. 

Their avatars are the same, though.


----------



## MetalSir

lol


----------



## loktide

Ivan said:


> Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Desecrated

LOL


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Mike is Zepp88, RgAscendant is Josh.
> 
> Their avatars are the same, though.



Oh, I'm blind.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## MetalSir

DISTORTION can be A LOT. But NEVER TOO MUCH!

MetalSir


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

MetalSir said:


> DISTORTION can be A LOT. But NEVER TOO MUCH!
> 
> MetalSir


----------



## MetalSir

MetalSir said:


> DISTORTION can be A LOT. But NEVER TOO MUCH!
> 
> MetalSir



i'm i a bad man??


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

P-


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## MetalSir

asd


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

MetalSir said:


> asd



fart.


----------



## MetalSir

g3rmanium said:


> fart.



you fart


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dudes


----------



## loktide

i've been diagnosed ENGL GAS positive


----------



## MetalSir

Luck Seven said:


> Dudes


----------



## Lucky Seven

MetalSir said:


>


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> i've been diagnosed ENGL GAS positive



Well, that's not the worst disease you could have


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> Well, that's not the worst disease you could have



The worst would be like, i dunno, dildo GAS.


----------



## MetalSir

Luck Seven said:


>



peace!


----------



## Desecrated

soldano gas, they cost twice as much as an engl.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Damnit, if people don't comment on my picstory, I'm going to be a saaaad panda


----------



## Wiggywiggler

STILL not at 100k... Guys, you need to shape up! 
On other news, I'm using a wee blue combo now.
That'll be all.


----------



## loktide

man, it really sucks to live in germany when it comes to movies. ALL movies get sync'd to german, and you rarely find cinemas where you can watch movies in their original language. This sucks especially with the simpsons movie. There's no way i'm watching it in german, since 80% of the jokes are mistranslated. Plus the voices are really, really, really crappy in german...


----------



## D-EJ915

aha...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

<brit comedy joke>
Anyone fancy a pint?
</brit comedy joke>


----------



## D-EJ915

hawt


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hehe


----------



## loktide




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Aww.. Was ist los?


----------



## D-EJ915

hweee


----------



## loktide

Wiggywiggler said:


> Aww.. Was ist los?



nichts, alles in butter


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Schön.


----------



## D-EJ915

hawt


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


..uhm.. deja vu?


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hello me, meet the real me.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

yooo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

God natt..


----------



## Ivan

loktide said:


> man, it really sucks to live in germany when it comes to movies. ALL movies get sync'd to german, and you rarely find cinemas where you can watch movies in their original language. This sucks especially with the simpsons movie. There's no way i'm watching it in german, since 80% of the jokes are mistranslated. Plus the voices are really, really, really crappy in german...




Yeah. That sucks. I remember some time ago I had Pro Sieben on cable and occasionally a good movie would pop up, alas dubbed in German... 

And also, I couldn't watch Deathproof when I was in Austria in July because, well, my German comes down to "Hallo! Ich heisse Ivan!".


----------



## El Caco

Dobro jutro


----------



## Ivan

Firedragon said:


> Dobro jutro


Dobro vece!

Kako ste? 




Tek sad videh Location. Australija. Wow! Eto kako je mali svet!  Pa kako se covek sa nasih prostora nasao u Australiji?


----------



## Lucky Seven

LOL WUT


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmm


----------



## Ivan

Lucky Seven said:


> LOL WUT


 

it's Serbian.


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bangkok


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Lucky Seven

You bang cocks


----------



## El Caco

Ivan said:


> Dobro vece!
> 
> Kako ste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tek sad videh Location. Australija. Wow! Eto kako je mali svet!  Pa kako se covek sa nasih prostora nasao u Australiji?



Unfortunately I only know how to say a few words in Croation, I really wish I could speak it.

Im fine thanks,

As for the rest, I don't understand "Tek sad videh", but I think you then said wow its a small world, how is living in spacious Australia?

I'm probably way off

My Mothers parents are German and my Fathers were Croation and I can't speak either, pretty impressive


----------



## Lucky Seven

Vai liek Bankok and Firegarden


----------



## Lee

I have no idea what's going on


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## D-EJ915

hooo hah!


----------



## Lee

That's right!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

Yup


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lucky Star Episode 22 is t3h out! 




































































not that anyone cares...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

A tout le monde, Bonjour


----------



## Naren

No, no one cares. I watched some of that episode of Lucky Star and I've seen a zillion animations like that before. It was quite boring to be honest. If I had watched it from episode one, maybe I could become interested in it, but... it just was the cutesy-wootesy stereotype japanimation stuff.

Noticed you finally fixed your user name.


----------



## RonGriff




----------



## Lucky Seven

Why'd you watch it? I already said you wouldn't be interested in it...


----------



## Naren

It was on youtube.


----------



## Lucky Seven

btw, the animated series for Hotoku no Ken isn't that great. I'm going to try to find some translated Manga scans because you said it was good.






Why cant you be cool like THOSE people?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Haha, I need a pillow sized like those for my lazy laptop in bed moments.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> btw, the animated series for Hotoku no Ken isn't that great. I'm going to try to find some translated Manga scans because you said it was good.



I told you the Hokuto no Ken animated series isn't very good!  Damn, you never listen to me. I said that the comic series is the best comic series ever. Even if it's translated, I can guarantee that the art will be absolutely stunning. The series might not be very good if it's translated poorly, though. I can't even imagine what you'd call half the things in the series. A lot of it comes out of complicated Chinese astology, which has tons of specific terms that sound REALLY cool in Japanese, but might sound stupid in Japanese. I also wonder how they'd translate the attack names. The attack names are not words, but are names for the attack that are constructed of Chinese symbols with meaning. If you called it "Hokuto-sakuretsu-ha" then a reader would have no idea what it means, but if you said "The North Star explosion blast" it would sound really gay, but in Japanese, the attacks name sounds really brutal, like he's tearing his opponent's body apart from the inside.

The comic series is also like 10000x more gorey, violent, and R/NC-17 rated than the animated series. A co-worker described "Hokuto No Ken" as "the bible for most Japanese men our age."  And the other guitarist in my band described it as "the most brutal comic series in history."



Lucky Seven said:


> Why cant you be cool like THOSE people?



Those people are really really really really really scary.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I told you the Hokuto no Ken animated series isn't very good!  Damn, you never listen to me. I said that the comic series is the best comic series ever. Even if it's translated, I can guarantee that the art will be absolutely stunning. The series might not be very good if it's translated poorly, though. I can't even imagine what you'd call half the things in the series. A lot of it comes out of complicated Chinese astology, which has tons of specific terms that sound REALLY cool in Japanese, but might sound stupid in Japanese. I also wonder how they'd translate the attack names. The attack names are not words, but are names for the attack that are constructed of Chinese symbols with meaning. If you called it "Hokuto-sakuretsu-ha" then a reader would have no idea what it means, but if you said "The North Star explosion blast" it would sound really gay, but in Japanese, the attacks name sounds really brutal, like he's tearing his opponent's body apart from the inside.
> 
> The comic series is also like 10000x more gorey, violent, and R/NC-17 rated than the animated series. A co-worker described "Hokuto No Ken" as "the bible for most Japanese men our age."  And the other guitarist in my band described it as "the most brutal comic series in history."
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are really really really really really scary.



No, I just watched it to confirm that it wasn't good, like I said above, you said the Manga WAS good, implying that you said the animated series wasn't. Don't worry, I was well of aware of it sucking before I actually watched it. "The North Star Action Blast" . Reminds me of Action Bastard for some reason.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> btw, the animated series for Hotoku no Ken isn't that great. I'm going to try to find some translated Manga scans because you said it was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant you be cool like THOSE people?




you guys talking about the new hokuto no ken?


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> No, I just watched it to confirm that it wasn't good, like I said above, you said the Manga WAS good, implying that you said the animated series wasn't. Don't worry, I was well of aware of it sucking before I actually watched it. "The North Star Action Blast" . Reminds me of Action Bastard for some reason.



Well, there are a lot of things in Japanese that sound super super super super super super insanely cool, but if you literally translated them to English, they would sound unexplainably stupid. Since, I don't think there is an official translation of "Fist Of The North Star" (what "Hokuto No Ken" means, by the way), you'd probably have to read a fan translation which would completely depend on the quality of the translation whether it turns out incredibly cool or incredibly gay. 

For example, Kenshiro's most famous line in the whole series is &#12362;&#21069;&#12399;&#12418;&#12358;&#27515;&#12435;&#12391;&#12427; which means "You're already dead." But in English that doesn't sound particularly cool, but in Japanese, it gave most people shivers down their spine the first time they saw it. He usually says it after he's hit a pressure point that makes the opponent's head explode several seconds (or minutes) after it's been struck. It'll be like, "Haha, you call that an attack? I didn't feel a thing." *Kenshirou starts walking away* "Trying to escape, eh? I'll make mince meat out of you." *Kenshirou stops and says the legendary line* "You're already dead" in a cool and calm voice. Then the guy's head explodes and blood goes spraying everywhere. In English, that doesn't sound to cool, but in Japanese, it's PERFECT.

As I already said, my band has a song about the character Raou from "Hokuto No Ken." The song is called "Reaching For The Heavens" (which I took from his line that he always says &#22825;&#12434;&#25569;&#12427;&#65281 and is a pretty fast, heavy, and crazy song. It's got some cool lyrics in it, like in the chorus where I'm growling "Paving a path of pain."

Anyway, good stuff.


----------



## Lucky Seven

What's worse, the bed spread in http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/35736-most-metal-bed-picture.html or the body pillows?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> you guys talking about the new hokuto no ken?



No, that series really sucks. All of the "Hokuto no Ken" fans I know checked it out and were really disappointed. It's about Ken, Raou, Toki, and Jagi's teacher when he was young. Most people think it's kind of boring and completely lacks the freshness, brutality, and originality of the original series.

And the short OVAs and animated movies of the original comic series that have been coming out since like 2002 have just been summaries of certain parts of the comic series. Visually good, but they take a really really long emotional moving battle like the one with Souza and they compress it into a 1 hour movie. To accurately do it, you'd need at least 5 hours, considering how long of a saga it is in the comics. I've seen "Raouden" (which was mediocre) and "Yuriaden" (which was really boring). There may have been one more I've seen that I can't remember.



Lucky Seven said:


> What's worse, the bed spread in http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/35736-most-metal-bed-picture.html or the body pillows?



The "Metal Bed" pic is 1000x worse than the body pillows. The girl is fucking taking all her clothes off and has the "I'm innocent and pure, but I want you to fuck me" look on her face.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Redoing a series is pretty much always fail. For example, even if the new Evangelion movies are good, less fucked up, and connecting. They will never be the same as the original series and movies, whether you liked 'em or not. Why the hell did they try to redo Bubblegum crisis btw? 2040 sucked


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Moving right along.. anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> The "Metal Bed" pic is 1000x worse than the body pillows. The girl is fucking taking all her clothes off and has the "I'm innocent and pure, but I want you to fuck me" look on her face.



Lol, this is fun

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/35973-attention-tele-shape-lovers.html Do you like my guitar?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> Moving right along.. anyone fancy a pint?



Why yes, yes I would.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Redoing a series is pretty much always fail. For example, even if the new Evangelion movies are good, less fucked up, and connecting. They will never be the same as the original series and movies, whether you liked 'em or not. Why the hell did they try to redo Bubblegum crisis btw? 2040 sucked



True dat.

Of course, I could never understand all the hype for Evangelion. And, with this new Evangelion movie, whenever someone says, "HEY! A NEW EVANGELION MOVIE!" I just say, "Heh. It's probably the same story as the last gazillion Evangelion movies. I'm not gonna bother watching it."

Redoing a series is, indeed, almost always a bad idea.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> True dat.
> 
> Of course, I could never understand all the hype for Evangelion. And, with this new Evangelion movie, whenever someone says, "HEY! A NEW EVANGELION MOVIE!" I just say, "Heh. It's probably the same story as the last gazillion Evangelion movies. I'm not gonna bother watching it."
> 
> Redoing a series is, indeed, almost always a bad idea.



The only reason why people like Evangelion is because they watched it when they were 13. Seriously. I wouldn't have thought much of it otherwise.

edit: hey I just got a 4th light green bar from another thread!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Damn, episode 22 is boring, it's almost like the really early ones. Oh well.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

wtf, 22 had drama


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz

I got funz


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> lolz
> 
> I got funz



You're going to change that desktop. NAO!


----------



## Naren

I thought her name was Yui, not Nao. Nao is my girlfriend's best friend's boyfriend.

Just got back from a tasty lunch, by the way. Oh yeehhhhh.


----------



## Lucky Seven

HippyHeadHunter: You're going to grow up to be just like Konata's dad
xDEJ915x: XDDD noooox
DEJ915x: by then I'll have a cyborg body and I'll be konata



Naren said:


> I thought her name was Yui, not Nao. Nao is my girlfriend's best friend's boyfriend.
> 
> Just got back from a tasty lunch, by the way. Oh yeehhhhh.



Can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but on the internet, "NAO" = "NOW"


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah luck was just spelling it like a douchebag


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I thought her name was Yui, not Nao. Nao is my girlfriend's best friend's boyfriend.
> 
> Just got back from a tasty lunch, by the way. Oh yeehhhhh.


nice


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah luck was just spelling it like a douchebag


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but on the internet, "NAO" = "NOW"



Uh, no, on the internet "now = now."

"Nao = a common female name (Nao) or an abbreviation of one of the common Japanese male names: Naoki, Naosuke, Naoaki, and so on."

If on the internet, "NAO = NOW," then, on the internet, English is like this.

IFF AN ZE EENTERNAT NAO = NOW ZEN AN ZE EENTERNAT INGLSH IZ LAIK ZIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111



D-EJ915 said:


> yeah luck was just spelling it like a douchebag


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Yui, no hitting below the belt!


----------



## Naren

DESU? What English word is that supposed to be? Or is it an abbreviation for something?


----------



## Lucky Seven

It would take too long to explain something so retarted.


----------



## Naren

So, it's some kind of complicated nerd joke?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Sorta, it's more like a way of trolling by spamming "DESU DESU DESU..."


----------



## Naren

And what does "DESU DESU DESU" mean? "Dumb Elusive Stupid Underpants"?


----------



## Lucky Seven

dunno, lol


----------



## Naren

Maybe I should just spam random junk like "JIZR JIZR JIZR" or "KRAO KRAO KRAO KRAO"


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Maybe I should just spam random junk like "JIZR JIZR JIZR" or "KRAO KRAO KRAO KRAO"



Let's see how the mods like that in other threads 


If you did that, I would worship you . Not because I like spam (because I don't), but I like to promote bad ideas!


----------



## Naren

Seeing as I hate spam, I would never do that.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

Wow. Knowing that I hate spam, you must be trying to aggrevate me.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want a Hughes and Kettner now. The good thing is that I have a decent amp to hold me off until I can afford one.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren you need to watch more anime~desu


----------



## D-EJ915

and luck never do that again



fuck it's late


----------



## D-EJ915

btw broke 11.4k wewt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> naren you need to watch more anime~desu



I need to watch more animated death!? 

If you mean the Japanese word &#12391;&#12377; ("desu"), that's not the correct grammatical way to use it. That would be comparable to saying in English "You need to watch is more anime you."


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

->


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> ->



 ->


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.q


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

30900!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> nichts, alles in butter


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

How.. enlightening.


----------



## Ivan

Wiggywiggler said:


> How.. enlightening.


You wouldn't believe...


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> How.. enlightening.



E-xactly.


----------



## loktide

How are you gentleman?


----------



## g3rmanium

c.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> How are you gentleman?



All you base are belong to us!


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What you say?


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> What you say?



What do you want me to say?


----------



## Desecrated

all your morning are belong to me.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> What do you want me to say?



"Shit stainded sheets", 5 times, in rapid succession. Ty pls.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> "Shit stainded sheets", 5 times, in rapid succession. Ty pls.



Shit stainded sheets
Shit stainded sheets
Shit stainded sheets
Shit stainded sheets
Shit stainded sheets

Hm?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

try /home/user/teh Pr0n


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> try /home/user/teh Pr0n



NO!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

FINE!


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> try /home/user/teh Pr0n



Well, that wouldn't work.


/home/user/teh\ Pr0n 

THAT would work.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Well, that wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> /home/user/teh\ Pr0n
> 
> THAT would work.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

I-


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Zepp88 said:


> Well, that wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> /home/user/teh\ Pr0n
> 
> THAT would work.



A-ha! I know where to look now  

Random question, where the heck did I put my tuner?


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ypsillon


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Random question, where the heck did I put my tuner?



In yo ass?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> In yo ass?



Can't be, my ass is perfectly in tune.


----------



## El Caco

Stop looking I found it.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## loktide

all your pr0n are belong to us


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Can't be, my ass is perfectly in tune.



So you found your Peterson strobe tuner in yo ass?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

give it back!

my precioussss



g3rmanium said:


> So you found your Peterson strobe tuner in yo ass?



No no no, moniseur, PROBE tuners are for asses.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> No no no, moniseur, PROBE tuners are for asses.



Any ass should be in tune!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Should. Such a true word.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Should. Such a true word.



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

well then, 50 more for today


----------



## g3rmanium

7,


----------



## Wiggywiggler

zweiundvierzig


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> zweiundvierzig



21 * 2.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



ghey?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

84 / 2

howcome it takes a minute or so before the post is sent.. I must be anti-database


----------



## loktide

wazoo!


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wuzzah!

Sounds like a traditional alpine dish


----------



## D-EJ915

hrmmm


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

&,


----------



## g3rmanium

&!


----------



## Zepp88

The box. You opened it. We came. 
No tears, please. It's a waste of good suffering. 
We have such sights to show you!


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The box. You opened it. We came.
> No tears, please. It's a waste of good suffering.
> We have such sights to show you!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

67.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

31000! Pizza!


----------



## Zepp88

Jesus...................wept....


----------



## g3rmanium

z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mop.


----------



## g3rmanium

(.


----------



## loktide

wazoo!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

loktide said:


> wazoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> wazoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## metallatem

*.


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> good day



aye


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good day


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I can see through mountains


----------



## Desecrated

I don't even see any mountains


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..by Mr Hicker, obviously


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ÄÅ


----------



## Desecrated

öäåüië


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> ..by Mr Hicker, obviously



I cant see the mountain cause those big blocks of stone is in the way.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## loktide

woohaa!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaha!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Mmm


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta get in!


----------



## playstopause

Doop di doo


----------



## playstopause

la la


----------



## playstopause

fadelapouit


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> gotta get in!



Child molestation is not funny!
















































































































































tee hee hee


----------



## playstopause

fadelappuiiiiiit


----------



## playstopause

It happens


----------



## playstopause

fadelaaaaaapuiiiiiiiiiiiiiitt


----------



## playstopause

fadela

fadela


fadelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ii ii i ii i ii iiiiiiiiiiiiii tt


----------



## playstopause

nak nak


----------



## playstopause

tabernak


----------



## playstopause

Here i am.






Rock you like a hurricane.


----------



## playstopause

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaoh.


----------



## playstopause

This sounds good.


----------



## playstopause

yep yep

Gotta like it!


----------



## playstopause

Posting here alone...


----------



## playstopause

is like solitary pleasures


----------



## playstopause

Isn't is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice?


----------



## playstopause

nak naki


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

not nemore

this thread is being invaded by the french movement


----------



## playstopause

Well, that was it.


----------



## Lucky Seven

PAGE 777 FUCK YEAH!!! PLAYSTOPAUSE, please let others enjoy this greatness


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Fire! To begin whipping dance of the Dead! Blackened is the ENNNNND


----------



## playstopause

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa


----------



## D-EJ915

nice shit


----------



## D-EJ915

glad lucky 7 showed me page 777


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

mines showing up as page 1036


----------



## D-EJ915

got until 31080 you guys


----------



## playstopause

Lucky Seven said:


> PAGE 777 FUCK YEAH!!! PLAYSTOPAUSE, please let others enjoy this greatness


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

chinchilla breath


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> got until 31080 you guys



Mouaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

if only peeps would post this fast in MY threads


----------



## playstopause

There is no page 777.


Just a dream.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Who ever posts in this tread will get rep'd by me, I suggest everyone else do the same


----------



## playstopause

_*Here i am.

Rock you like hurricane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL OMG LOL!!!


this post is dedicated to naren


----------



## Lucky Seven

This post is dedicated to myself


----------



## playstopause

I'd like to dedicate this post to Shirley.


----------



## playstopause

It hurts Shirley.


----------



## playstopause

I love you.


Goodnight Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirley.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Listening to my Sinergy collection right now

"i would fuck alexi in the fuckin ass hes so damn hot oh fuck yea baby

by the way
i'm a total fag...."

wow, youtube comments are gay


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

btw gaia is broken lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Gaia is gay, I know this because I don't even know what it is.


----------



## D-EJ915

Welcome to Gaia Online

probably better if you didn't


----------



## Naren

Gaia is gay. I know someone who is a member there and I told him to quit, but he didn't listen.

Right now I'm translating a really really long manual... and it's really boring... 

 Back to translation...


----------



## D-EJ915

fun


----------



## Naren

It's drivin' me craaaaazy. @[email protected]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

31100.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Z;


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## loktide

weasels!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> weasels!


----------



## El Caco

Hello


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## El Caco

loktide said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>





g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> good day



moinsen


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> good night



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> moinsen


----------



## Desecrated

nope, it's day over here, 3 pm


----------



## El Caco

but, but, but...........but..........it can't be so it's 11:39pm


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## El Caco

213.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

arrivederci


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## yevetz

31150


----------



## Lee

31151


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!!


----------



## Lee

rar


----------



## Desecrated

almost 1/3 of the way


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> almost 1/3 of the way



Almost


----------



## D-EJ915

whrrr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

kekekelolz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hihih


----------



## Desecrated

All your evening are belong to me.


----------



## Desecrated

The E! said rawr to the


----------



## loktide

all your  are belong to sparta


----------



## Wiggywiggler

all your everything are belong to me


----------



## Zepp88

The box.

You opened it.

We came.



ALL YOUR SOULS ARE BELONG TO ME!


----------



## MetalSir

i hate ezdrummer


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Zepp88 said:


> The box.
> 
> You opened it.
> 
> We came.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOUR SOULS ARE BELONG TO ME!



I can imagine the mess you made..


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> I can imagine the mess you made..



We have such sights to show you!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ooerr


----------



## MetalSir

ez..


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> all your  are belong to sparta



 NO! THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No! THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## Lee

YES! AND THIS IS SPARTA!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No! that is "VISIT CITY-DATA.COM"


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr

..that's getting a bit old, innit? 


EDIT: lawl, I sold a laptop like that for a price like that.. try putting an "I buy old junk" ad somewhere.. wait, you have


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> rawrr
> 
> ..that's getting a bit old, innit?
> 
> 
> EDIT: lawl, I sold a laptop like that for a price like that.. try putting an "I buy old junk" ad somewhere.. wait, you have



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html




Steal it back then sell it to me.


----------



## Lee

Spam!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

NO! THIS IS SPAAAMMM!!


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Spam!



Yep..

Have a bunny


----------



## Lee

I'll take that pancake


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Have it with the spam


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

moving stuff is fun


----------



## Wiggywiggler

getting someone else to move stuff is bettah


----------



## D-EJ915

heh yeah but I don't trust other poepl with my computer


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Me neither, they ight find all the vids...


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## D-EJ915

nice hotlinking


----------



## Desecrated

all my night are belong to good.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-sale-wanted/36206-wtb-cheap-laptop-133-266mhz.html





what for? you could buy a cellphone instead with more horsepower than that


----------



## D-EJ915

uauayayaya


----------



## Lucky Seven

I need a tab for Glorious Aggressor


----------



## D-EJ915

2 more


----------



## D-EJ915

one more


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Oh, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Lee

FA Q


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ja Ja


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

that face is so wrong


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

oh god


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Lucky Seven

O HAI


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz


----------



## Lucky Seven

"Thank you, Thank you, Thank you..."


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Lucky Seven

I know D-EJ's secret


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Timotei 

Timotei 

TIMOTEEEEEIIIIII


----------



## D-EJ915

yay what secret?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Charging troll powers


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Whoo


----------



## D-EJ915

yaaay


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

shitty bot reminds of shitty wok, like city-wok in SP


----------



## Naren

So, have you locked any tides lately, loktide?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Naren said:


> So, have you locked any tides lately, loktide?



 
























meh, close enough


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> shitty bot reminds of shitty wok, like city-wok in SP


----------



## loktide

new signature


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

loktide said:


> meh, close enough



"loktide" and "loctite" are QUITE different, dude. 

"loctite" makes me think "lock tight" whereas "loktide" makes me think of the Norse god "Locke" and an ocean's tide or just an ocean's tide that is locked.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> new signature



You win!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> "loktide" and "loctite" are QUITE different, dude.
> 
> "loctite" makes me think "lock tight" whereas "loktide" makes me think of the Norse god "Locke" and an ocean's tide or just an ocean's tide that is locked.



E?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> E?



X.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

E!?  X!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> X.



Yeah, fuck that shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> E!?  X!



X!


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> X!



X!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> X!



X!


----------



## g3rmanium

X


----------



## g3rmanium

X


----------



## g3rmanium

X


----------



## Desecrated

X on you all


----------



## g3rmanium

X"


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> X on you all


----------



## g3rmanium

Er.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ooerr.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Ooerr.



Bass?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Urkki doesn't think so


----------



## Ivan

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/36204-i-get-see-tool-tonight.html


----------



## loktide

Ivan said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/36204-i-get-see-tool-tonight.html



cool! enjoy, dude

looks like they're doing the same laser show as in mannheim last year. thas show wwas awesome


----------



## Ivan

loktide said:


> cool! enjoy, dude
> 
> looks like they're doing the same laser show as in mannheim last year. thas show wwas awesome


The show was last night.  
Thanks, anyway. 

They did the laser thing last night, as well as in Vienna last November.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

I have 9 terminals open there


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I have 9 terminals open there



GTFO!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Alpo

Wow, it's been almost a week since I last posted here...


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Wow, it's been almost a week since I last posted here...


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


>



gheyest desktop ever!


----------



## Zepp88

His obsession with these anime chicks is frightening.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> His obsession with these anime chicks is frightening.



Nein, eher lächerlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## D-EJ915

loktide said:


> gheyest desktop ever!


your ass!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> your ass!



 

Your desktop *really* is gh3y!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, eher lächerlich.



               



Zepp88 said:


> His obsession with these anime chicks is frightening.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z,


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

_I._


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

31300.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich fresse dein gehirn.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich fresse dein gehim.



Uiuiuiuiuiuiui!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> Ich fresse dein gehirn.


----------



## Zepp88

Schmeckts!


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## Zepp88

Gib mir gehirn! Ich habe hunger fuer gehirn!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schmeckts!



Baßt scho.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nop.


----------



## Zepp88

NEIN! GEHIRN FUER MICH!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NEIN! GEHIRN FUER MICH!



Wos host?


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## loktide

ZOMG!!1


----------



## Zepp88

GEHIRNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GEHIRNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

&,


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/36248-spoilers-2.html


 pwnt


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> pwnt



Hallo Mike! Na, was geht?


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, es geht mir...soso wie immer?  Dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, es geht mir...soso wie immer?  Dir?



Mir gehts gut, ich fixe gerade Unit-Tests.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Haha, yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Unbenanntes Dokument


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

This message is 31337!


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoa!


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Desecrated

nice


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> nice



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> This message is 31337!



ZOMG!1 1337 haXXorz!!11


----------



## Wiggywiggler

upstairs and downstairs upstairs and downstairs
upstairs and downstairs upstairs and downstairs
upstairs and downstairs


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## loktide

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

backstairs


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!


----------



## Lee

rar


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oi! that be my line!


----------



## D-EJ915

lala


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hoogah


----------



## Kotex

coochie.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'allo 'allo


----------



## Lee

Greetings


----------



## Wiggywiggler

lalalalalala, I cut me thumb today
lalalalalala, I was installing an IBM
SEEER-VEERRR
lalalalalala, I cut it not too deep
lalalalalala, I didn't beeld on the
SEEER-VEERRR


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wiggywiggler said:


> lalalalalala, I cut me thumb today
> lalalalalala, I was installing an ICBM
> TACTICALNU-CLEARMISSLE
> lalalalalala, I cut it not too deep
> lalalalalala, I didn't beeld on the
> TACTICALNU-CLEARMISSLE



Fixed!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ZeroSignal said:


> Fixed!



Dude, you trying to get the CIA on me again?  

Yours was more epic, though


----------



## D-EJ915

FBI!?!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wiggywiggler said:


> Dude, you trying to get the CIA on me again?
> 
> Yours was more epic, though



All supplicate yourselves before my new signature!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm yay


----------



## Zepp88

Does anybody know what happened to my "Jesus Wept" post?  It had a badass gif of Uncle Frank...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> FBI!?!



No, the CIA. They don't look kindly upon people who have delt with KGB 


And I wondered the same thing about Jesus Wept, btw.. that bastard awas after me rice.


----------



## BCrowell

Good Grief! This thread hadn't reached 100k yet!  I guess our children are gonna have to finish this for us!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'd need to score before that happens


----------



## Zepp88

Maybe Chris deleted it for gore?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Mayhaps.. We need to ask teh mods to know.. and wth that bunch, we'll never know  Oh, thanks for me sig


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Mayhaps.. We need to ask teh mods to know.. and wth that bunch, we'll never know  Oh, thanks for me sig



Yay! Being quoted in sigs makes me happy.

If Chris deleted the thread I would expect a PM saying "Bad boy! Next time banzors!" But I didn't get one.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

It got ninja deleted


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Aye.


You know what job would rock!? Working at a brewery!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Aye.
> 
> 
> You know what job would rock!? Working at a brewery!


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> Aye.
> 
> 
> You know what job would rock!? Working at a brewery!



as a beer tester


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Aye.
> 
> 
> You know what job would rock!? Working at a brewery!


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> as a beer tester



I need a bigger taste sample. Like a whole case


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh man.. I'm down to me very last beer


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh man.. I'm down to me very last beer


----------



## Lee

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh man.. I'm down to me very last beer



Acquire more


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> Acquire more



 Don't waste your money!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

can't at this hour 
oh well.. have to be driving a car tomorrow anyways.. and after that, mayhaps some rather strong alcohol will be in order. Again. As per usual.

OMG [letter]-[letters][numbers] is using linux0rz


----------



## Lee

Oh, duh. It's the middle of the night over there  Your reasoning is sound though


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


>



we don't want to see your ghey anime desktop! take it away


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

loktide said:


> we don't want to see your ghey anime desktop! take it away


wtf noob


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wtf what's better than anime?
well, besides real women, but those are phantasies


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## ZeroSignal

n00b


----------



## Wiggywiggler

B00B


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf noob


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh man, I always wanted to throw the first stone..


----------



## Desecrated

I'm searching for old hammer horror movies, if you have any let me know


----------



## Wiggywiggler

DUDE, YOUTUBE!!


----------



## metallatem

can't touch this


----------



## loktide

hammertime!


----------



## D-EJ915

this time 4 mrxvts for some serious transparency


----------



## Wiggywiggler

nee, 'tis hammer horror, folks, hammer horror


----------



## D-EJ915

horarham?


----------



## D-EJ915

UPZ()RZ


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I see doble


----------



## D-EJ915

new page =3


----------



## Wiggywiggler

huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

rae


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh my, you speak Finnish?


----------



## D-EJ915

nope


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh good.

Arigato. (arigatto?)


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..eeey

(I passed out for a minute, scaryy)


----------



## loktide

you high, wiggY?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## loktide

the only anime i've enjoyed and didn't freak me out rightaway was "Elfenlied" and "Evangelion".

I must say, even for non-anime peole, Elfenlied ruled.


----------



## D-EJ915

eh those two are just alright


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


>


Jeff, where do you get those posters from?


----------



## D-EJ915

who the fuck is jeff


----------



## Ivan

D-EJ915 said:


> who the fuck is jeff


Yep. I knew it. 


Yui, can you please tell me where on the internet can I find those posters?


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhh internet forums, people just make them, lol


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Yeah, Elfen Lied was okay, but the only thing significant about it was its violence and sexuality.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

it had no sexual stuff dude, they were naked but that doesn't mean there was anything sexual


there was _kinda_ some innuendo or whatever but no lke omg sex stuff


----------



## Lucky Seven

Well, I wasn't really saying it was sexual, I'm not sure what I was saying (remember, 3 hours of sleep).


----------



## garcia3441




----------



## Desecrated

nudity is a part of sexuality, I mean I don't go around naked on town,


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> nudity is a part of sexuality, I mean I don't go around naked on town,





Being nude in a form of art does not always necessarily mean that it is sexual -- except in an animation. And depending on what you're showing. For example, if this dude is massacring all these people while naked, blowing holes in people's heads with guns, then I wouldn't consider it sexual (like in "Dark Tower: Drawing of the Three"). People don't necessarily have to be having sex for something to be sexual. All the characters could be fully dressed and it'd still be sexual, depending on what's going on and how things are being shown and presented, etc.

Which brings me to another point. DEJ has a lot of pics of animated girls who look to be between 6 and 12 years old, but have large boobs and are wearing skimpy bikinis that no parent would let their 8 year old daughter wear. I don't really get the point, y'know?


----------



## D-EJ915

they have boobs? news to me


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> they have boobs? news to me



Take a look at the two girls in the pic you posted at the top of that page or at the pics you posted in the computer wallpaper thread with the 10 year old girl with glasses in a bikini who clearly has boobs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

V,


----------



## g3rmanium

Uo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## loktide

mumpf


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> mumpf



mupf?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

fumpfm?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

pizza time?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> fumpfm?



fumpski?


----------



## Alpo

OMG POST!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

OMGWTFNWOBHM


----------



## Naren

dgsdgsdgsgsdgsd!"!"!#!#!#!#!!#!!31313131 LOLasdfsadas


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> dgsdgsdgsgsdgsd!"!"!#!#!#!#!!#!!31313131 LOLasdfsadas



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!! </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> C.



Oui.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Oui.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

B,


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Talkin' dirty again?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Cunt.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Christmas.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Coooookie!!!.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

They don't know, like I know.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Saattaa vinkee virne naamallesi tupsahtaa


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Saattaa vinkee virne naamallesi tupsahtaa



Saattaan?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Mistä tulee lehdet metsän puun?


----------



## g3rmanium

D,


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Mistä tulee lehdet metsän puun?



Si si jejejejeje


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Jawohl, achachachachach to you too


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Jawohl, achachachachach to you too


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I was supposed to get some new pedals and pickups today,but NOOO they will be stuck in the logistics centre over the weekend.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I was supposed to get some new pedals and pickups today,but NOOO they will be stuck in the logistics centre over the weekend.



What pedals?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

accelerator and brake.

Some cheapo behringer ones, a distortion and a reverb and.. something else. was going to test 'em this weekend. Bummer.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> accelerator and brake.
> 
> Some cheapo behringer ones, a distortion and a reverb and.. something else. was going to test 'em this weekend. Bummer.



Behrin...?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Behrin...?



Aye, I need reliable stuff that works


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Aye, I need reliable stuff that works


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

nevertheless, I'm pissed off about sucky deliveries


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> nevertheless, I'm pissed off about sucky deliveries



Do you already scream in pain?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

that's what women do. I only scream warcrys.


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> that's what women do. I only scream warcrys.



Ya.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

My skin is drying, which is odd.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> My skin is drying, which is odd.



Have you tried burning yourself?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Numerous times, it dries up the skin as the liquid forms under it.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ABCDEFGH


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Parka Dez

bag?


----------



## Lee

paper or plastic?


----------



## Parka Dez

Half and half.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## D-EJ915

papier


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hiccough


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hey
[letter]-[letters][numbers], how often do you change the anime lass on your avatar?


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Thought so.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhhh, no idea


----------



## Desecrated

anime!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yes!!


----------



## Buzz762

I'm at work right now.

I should be working on the massive pile of shit I have accumulated behind me.

I already clocked out but just don't feel like driving home yet.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> yes!!



I  anime!

Excel Saga is me favorite!


----------



## D-EJ915

:3


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> :3


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## D-EJ915

¦3


----------



## Lucky Seven

Man, all this pwnage is giving me a boner of pwn, in other words, I have a PWNER!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh nice


----------



## D-EJ915

*touches it*


----------



## Lucky Seven

I CAME


----------



## D-EJ915

<33


----------



## D-EJ915

¦3


----------



## Wiggywiggler

*cleans up the mess before anyone sees it*


----------



## D-EJ915

>_<


----------



## Lucky Seven

<__>


----------



## D-EJ915

owwie


----------



## Lucky Seven

&#8834;&#20108;&#20108;&#20108;&#65288;&#12288;&#65342;&#969;&#65342;&#65289;&#20108;&#8835;


----------



## D-EJ915

hawt


----------



## D-EJ915

*climbs on lucky 7*


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

hey lucky...

<3


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.

ohayo gozaimasu.
Ame ga furu.
Uta o utatta.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh mai, hangover


----------



## Espaul

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh mai, hangover




Quite indeed yes!


----------



## Groff

Can I haz chezburgr?!


----------



## loktide

noz!1


----------



## Alpo

I'm a cockney flower, watch me shower!


----------



## Makelele

Ugh, too much chocolate. I feel like shit.


----------



## Lee

I do not have a hangover


----------



## Lucky Seven

Good Morning!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> Good Morning!


*cuddles* hey <3


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lee

How goes it?


----------



## loktide

goes it does well, young padawan


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm not a fucking padawan I HAVE JOINED THE DARK SIDE


----------



## D-EJ915

new page wahoo


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> new page wahoo



No it isn't...


----------



## D-EJ915

ZeroSignal said:


> No it isn't...


31561 was the first post on the page man


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> 31561 was the first post on the page man



Your point?


----------



## D-EJ915

wgwee


----------



## D-EJ915

ZeroSignal said:


> Your point?


it's a new page


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> it's a new page



So...?


----------



## D-EJ915

ZeroSignal said:


> So...?


dude just no...


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> dude just no...



Sorry. I'm bored and I couldn't resist...


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## ZeroSignal

Down


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck


----------



## ZeroSignal

sit at home quietly and watch gilmore girls


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## ZeroSignal

Yawn


----------



## D-EJ915

10101


----------



## ZeroSignal

01010


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## ZeroSignal

yawn


----------



## ZeroSignal

This thread is way too work safe...


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

I could post some really "interesting" pics but don't feel like being instabanned for it


----------



## ZeroSignal

I remember the day this thread had boobs...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Post some moderately interesting pics then!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well?


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal is the king of no pants!


----------



## ZeroSignal

meh


----------



## Lucky Seven

ZeroSignal said:


> I remember the day this thread had boobs...









( . )( . )

Check out this guy's "kits"


----------



## ZeroSignal

There were better...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lucky Seven

penis


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lucky Seven said:


> penis


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> penis


>__>


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> >__>



Stop holding out on us man!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## ZeroSignal

Yawnness...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Listening to Operation Mindcrime


----------



## ZeroSignal

Listening to Ziltoid the Omniscient


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not listening to anything


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm not listening to anything



Meh


----------



## Lucky Seven

Marching Out


----------



## D-EJ915

haaa


----------



## loktide

who is SHAWNF ?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lucky Seven

loktide said:


> who is SHAWNF ?



Obviously a gigantic faggot


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

this picture says it all





fuck yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

devildriver ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

(06:38:31 PM) Lucky Seven: I wonder if jiggly implies fat?
(06:38:41 PM) Kagami: I don't want to know


----------



## Lucky Seven

OH SHI-





RAWR





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lee

Lucky Seven said:


> Obviously a gigantic faggot


----------



## ZeroSignal

Gigantic faggot(dictionary definition):


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol, I C WUT U DID THAR


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## ZeroSignal

It's because I am the king of no pants!

Check the site search if you don't believe me...


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

the way konata thinks is scary XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lucky Seven said:


> the way I think is scary XD



Fixed


----------



## D-EJ915

you're konata douchebag


----------



## Lucky Seven

um, that's why I fixed it


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dude, that deer went GAR


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

GAR


----------



## D-EJ915

RAR?!


----------



## Variant

Monkeys!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Lucky Seven

whooo


----------



## Karl Hungus

Marty Friedman!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Lucky Seven

=






=






=






etc...


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lucky Seven

Interstella 5555


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Desecrated

dead morning.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

absolutely, as it is afternoon already.


----------



## loktide

how are you gentlemen?

all your base are belong to loktide


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What you say?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Beetches!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

wingawoo


----------



## ZeroSignal

Is that a challenge?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

sure thing


----------



## ZeroSignal

Hand bags at dawn!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## ZeroSignal

meh


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Lucky Seven

Main screen turn on. It's YOU!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Argh! Get it away!


----------



## Alpo

OMG RANDOM POST


----------



## ZeroSignal

It wasn't a random post...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Breakfast pizza FTW!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Now THAT was random!


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We


----------



## D-EJ915

yo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Maho~


----------



## D-EJ915

aha


----------



## Wiggywiggler

are you speaking anime on me again?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler

hullo


----------



## Desecrated

hallo-nya~


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hallons ftw


----------



## arnoroth661

Remember: Pew pew tacos.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

mmm... tacos


----------



## ZeroSignal

mmm... Pew pew


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler

efffefeffetfefe


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want some soda, at body temperature!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Wiggywiggler

aye aye


----------



## Lucky Seven

You all have AIDS


----------



## Wiggywiggler

so it was you last night, eh?


----------



## D-EJ915

whereee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

--->


----------



## Lee

Wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

bah!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr?


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I want to take a day off work when me new pickups arrive :/


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I want to take a day off work when me new pickups arrive :/



do it.


----------



## D-EJ915

Unopened Microsoft Zune: Brown (30 GB, 7500 Songs) - (eBay item 330164289205 end time Sep-16-07 12:53:58 PDT)

buy my zune


----------



## Wiggywiggler

throw in a fancy sticker and I'll considern it


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG I HAVE FANCY STICKERSSSS


----------



## D-EJ915

you pay extra shipping though


----------



## Wiggywiggler

not to mention customs and taxes.. nah, fergedit.















..unless it's a really fancy sticker


----------



## Lee

Stickers. Yesssss.


----------



## D-EJ915

stupid asses on youtube need to shut the fuck up


----------



## Lee

Dude, the comments on Youtube are generally about the most unintelligible and hopelessly moronic things you can read on the internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

yayayaya


----------



## Lucky Seven

I touch children every day... 



































































































































































































...by reading them a book.


----------



## D-EJ915

I went outside and that girl was there, I looked at her and her whole family looked at me, it was weird


----------



## Lucky Seven

Dye your hair purple. Back when I had long hair, I was going to dye it blue, but school came and I said fuck it.


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I might, lol, I was talking about it at my friend's the last time I was there (she does hair and stuff).


----------



## Lucky Seven

You are teh purple man


----------



## D-EJ915

...ummm


----------



## arnoroth661

You know... this will take a long time.  

Whatever.


----------



## Lee

Indeed it will


----------



## Lee

Hence why we post randomness as such


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Randomness? Surely not!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr

(see, constant patterns, no randomness)


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha yeahhh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh mai.. I don't seem to have clean jeans for work.. How the hell did this happen ?


----------



## D-EJ915

anchang <3


----------



## D-EJ915

(12:24:40 AM) Kagami: I love paul
(12:24:41 AM) Kagami: errr
(12:24:42 AM) Kagami: >__>
(12:26:22 AM) Lucky Seven: whoa
(12:26:28 AM) Lucky Seven: friedman
(12:26:42 AM) Lucky Seven: do want
(12:27:07 AM) Lucky Seven: very much


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> (12:24:40 AM) Kagami: I love paul
> (12:24:41 AM) Kagami: errr
> (12:24:42 AM) Kagami: >__>
> (12:26:22 AM) Lucky Seven: whoa
> (12:26:28 AM) Lucky Seven: friedman
> (12:26:42 AM) Lucky Seven: do want
> (12:27:07 AM) Lucky Seven: very much



That's not untrue, but that's totally out of context!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

you guys..

...









...


----------



## D-EJ915

(12:34:24 AM) Lucky Seven: I had no idea you would like PG
(12:34:34 AM) Lucky Seven: he doesn't seem your type
(12:36:23 AM) Lucky Seven: *proceeds to molest you*
(12:37:25 AM) Kagami: >__> *squirms*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm off to work before this gets icky


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDD bai <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shokotan + Friedman = Super Human


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shokotan = Shotakon 

OH SHI-


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven's (aka Konata) worst nightmare:


----------



## Lucky Seven

Time to start doing homework (it's 12:05) lol


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

nice background konata


----------



## Lucky Seven

It ain't mine


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

ryan! it must be yours, sly bastard, you are Tsukasa!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kagami, PM ryan forcing him to change!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm?


----------



## Lucky Seven

dunno lol


----------



## D-EJ915

haha yeah


----------



## Buzz762

I just finished several hours worth of homework on vehicle extrications.

I'm never waiting until the last minute to do homework again.


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun...yeah fun


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/lol_convo.txt


>__>


----------



## technomancer

I am up WAY too fucking late


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello all.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Hallo Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hallo Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium, brining you closer to 100k since post 6689 (I think)


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> g3rmanium, brining you closer to 100k since post 6689 (I think)



Hö?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Tried to guess the first post by a certain g3rmanium in this thread, obviously.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Tried to guess the first post by a certain g3rmanium in this thread, obviously.



Haven't got much sleep this night so my understand-o-meter is close to 0.

Anyway.


 


E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

this night? it's half past one 
..half past noon in Germany, methinks..


----------



## Alpo

OMG POST LOL WAHT IS TIHS TEHRAD ABOTU+?!?1+!?++?"=="9"r+30wr8i390i3335746754asdac csdf222


----------



## Wiggywiggler

raw fish.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> this night? it's half past one
> ..half past noon in Germany, methinks..



Well last night. Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

C-


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## Lucky Seven

school time


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## arnoroth661

It's raining in Dallas. 

Speaking of school.. I have to go.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## arnoroth661

Speaking of school.. I have to go.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Speaking of school.. I have to go.



School is quite


----------



## g3rmanium

B-


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zzzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Alpo

poop


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

31800!


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

C,


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa lol


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>



Still hot from the chili?


----------



## D-EJ915

just got a shower


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Damn it's hot outside.


----------



## D-EJ915

just got back from data structures


----------



## Desecrated

I need to do a pop song


----------



## Lucky Seven

school ftl


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ohhh you touch my tralala


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha günther ftw


----------



## Lucky Seven

Mmm my ding ding dong


----------



## Desecrated

I'm so ghetto


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Kotex

Pee pee on my wee wee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kotex said:


> Pee pee on my wee wee


----------



## D-EJ915

konata in teh shower >__> *peeks*


----------



## Naren

So, DEJ. Your name changed from a female Japanese name to the Japanese word for "mirror"?


----------



## playstopause

I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## playstopause

I said i don't know!


----------



## playstopause

Of course i did.


----------



## playstopause

For sure...


----------



## playstopause

We're all doin' it.


----------



## playstopause

Like that... and like that.


----------



## playstopause

So here i go again.


----------



## playstopause

That's what's gonna happen.


----------



## playstopause

Fore dure.


----------



## playstopause

*Here i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rock you like a hurricaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

rock my cock?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> So, DEJ. Your name changed from a female Japanese name to the Japanese word for "mirror"?


j00 phail


----------



## Lucky Seven

you fail


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven, what the fuck is that supposed to mean? 

My best friend and I made the most hilarious things several years ago. We took some Japanese comics, scanned them into the computer, I whited out all the text in photoshop without reading it, then we just wrote up dialogue in the boxes with no idea what they were really talking about. There's this entire page where this evil lord is talking to his loyal servant about dandruff and skull demons. The last pages are all about White Castle hamburgers and how the one character goes into the castle, "follow(ing) the pot trail to (his) doom" ("OH MY LANDS"). I still have it on my computer at home. It's pretty hilarious. I love how it opens up with the characters accusing the head of the NRA of assassinating the president of the United States when it was really the series' main character.



D-EJ915 said:


> j00 phail



did you mean to say "Jews fail"? Isn't that a little racist? 

And why do Jews fail because you changed your "real name" to the Japanese word for "mirror": &#37857; ("kagami").


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## TomAwesome

Chris said:


> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.



Single letters probably apply under this, too


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TomAwesome said:


> Single letters probably apply under this, too


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Naren

TomAwesome said:


> Single letters probably apply under this, too



Don't bother. I've already told him that a thousand times and he won't listen.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Naren

Mornin'


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Don't bother. I've already told him that a thousand times and he won't listen.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

No,


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## TomAwesome

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

TomAwesome said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

closing in on 32000


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

31900!


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh



pugh


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fear the Super-Fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol is that a moog pedal?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> lol is that a moog pedal?



OMG N00B OMG N00B!!!!!!!!!!!!11  

No, it's a Univox Super-Fuzz. guitargeek | UniVox Super Fuzz is pretty much spot on.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

H,


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow, I was kinda hoping we'd hit 100k already.


----------



## nitelightboy

Oh well.


----------



## g3rmanium

D,


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Wow, I was kinda hoping we'd hit 100k already.



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gif89a.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha?


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> rock my cock?



That's such a nice way of thinking.


----------



## playstopause

don't u think guys?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> aha?


----------



## playstopause

It's tha gay gallore


----------



## playstopause

mucho mucho pleasure here


----------



## playstopause

It happens


----------



## playstopause

Oh well


----------



## playstopause

It's a tough job


----------



## playstopause

To be a cowboy


----------



## playstopause

But i'm sure we'll make it...


----------



## playstopause

Just beacuse we're strong!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Beacuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse i said.

Not because.


Different story.


----------



## playstopause

Blah.


----------



## playstopause

SO there you have it.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

You rule, playstopause.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ratatoulilie.. or whatever


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Wiggywiggler

another 'un


----------



## Zepp88

Humpty Dumpty Sat On The Wall
Humpty Dumpty Had A Great Fall
Humpty Dumpty Tastes Good Scrambled
Humpty Dumpty Is Now Feces


----------



## Wiggywiggler

and out of that feces,
it's nutrition got.. an apple tree,
and the pie you are eating, made from it's fruit,
ever so red, ever so green
a splendid pie, better than you've ever seen.


..thank you.


----------



## D-EJ915

almost to 800 pages


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

almost 800 < 800


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaaaa


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What, I don't get a pat on the head for that?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler

awww


----------



## D-EJ915

hey I got the new page! <3


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> hey I got the new page! <3



Lies!


----------



## D-EJ915

NO LIES, TRUTH!!!


TRUTH SOLUTION!!! oh man that song is badass


----------



## Wiggywiggler

and who dunit?


----------



## D-EJ915

me


----------



## D-EJ915

btw konata, my version is not gurochopp'd


----------



## Lucky Seven

???


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

whooo


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> ???


*cuddles* p0n0s?


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> *cuddles* p0n0s?



^_^

Nyu?


----------



## Lee




----------



## poisonelvis

barney fife!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> ^_^
> 
> Nyu?


=3


----------



## Lucky Seven

vagOOO


----------



## Lee




----------



## ICX357

Almost to 100k!!! Party!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> vagOOO


hey no touchy


----------



## Lucky Seven

She will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine...


----------



## D-EJ915

actually naren, that's not what it is


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> actually naren, that's not what it is



What question of his are you answering?


----------



## D-EJ915

no he had the wrong thing for kagami


----------



## Lee

Yes.


----------



## Lucky Seven

homosexuals are gay


----------



## Wiggywiggler

not if they're sad


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lucky Seven

queers are weird


----------



## Wiggywiggler

8 more folks, then a hell of a lot more to go.


----------



## Lee

Go!


----------



## Lee

Now!


----------



## Lee

Right now!


----------



## Lee

Yes, now!


----------



## Lee

This instant!


----------



## Lee

This very moment!


----------



## Lee

Yes, this one!


----------



## Lee

32k


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh mai


----------



## Lee

.


----------



## Lucky Seven

_*IT IS KAGAMI, HAHA*_

not sure what that means


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## Lee

Roflcopter


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> _*IT IS KAGAMI, HAHA*_
> 
> not sure what that means



It means "mirror."

Taken from the WWWJDIC

&#37857; &#12304;&#12363;&#12364;&#12415;&#12305; (n) mirror; (P) [Ex][G][GI][A][W]


----------



## Wiggywiggler

kagami kagami on the dang wall, who's the prettiest of them all?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> It means "mirror."
> 
> Taken from the WWWJDIC
> 
> &#37857; &#12304;&#12363;&#12364;&#12415;&#12305; (n) mirror; (P) [Ex][G][GI][A][W]



ah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hangover workday.. and it's raining.. and I need to walk.. something is terribly wrong with my karma.










.. who did it?


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> ah



I told you that yesterday but you acted like I was just making it up.


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> I told you that yesterday but you acted like I was just making it up.


well the first thing you showed was different, you know I can't read japanese  The 2nd thing is what it lists it as


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> well the first thing you showed was different, you know I can't read japanese  The 2nd thing is what it lists it as



Most Japanese dictionaries list the words in kanji and kana, but do not write them in "romaji."

So I searched for "romaji dictionary" on google and found this super crappy dictionary, but it has "kagami" for ya: Universal dictionary system


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren, that "Fort Bend-over Jim" thing was great


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Most Japanese dictionaries list the words in kanji and kana, but do not write them in "romaji."
> 
> So I searched for "romaji dictionary" on google and found this super crappy dictionary, but it has "kagami" for ya: Universal dictionary system


no, I mean it was listed as &#12363;&#12364;&#12415; where I looked.


----------



## D-EJ915

don't hurt me for being a japanese noob naren


----------



## D-EJ915

I can put ph34r into anyone with computer knowledge


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> 32k


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> no, I mean it was listed as &#12363;&#12364;&#12415; where I looked.



As opposed to what? "Kagami" or &#37857;&#12288;or &#12459;&#12460;&#12511;? They're all the same thing, just written differently. It'd be kinda like writing "mirror," "MIRROR," and "_Mirror_."


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Naren

ERDTHS? Is that German or something?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ERDTHS? Is that German or something?



Yes, Eric.


----------



## Naren

And, so, then, what does it mean? It must be ancient German or something since it's not in any of my modern German dictionaries.



g3rmanium said:


> Yes, Eric.



So... it's a smiling basketball dribbling a frowning basketball... how unusual.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And, so, then, what does it mean? It must be ancient German or something since it's not in any of my modern German dictionaries.



It's the transcription of the old German character "E."



Naren said:


> So... it's a smiling basketball dribbling a frowning basketball... how unusual.



Yes, Eric.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> It's the transcription of the old German character "E."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Eric.



Maybe you need to find yourself a hobby...


----------



## g3rmanium

U'


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Maybe you need to find yourself a hobby...



I do.

What is yours, Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I do.
> 
> What is yours, Eric?



My hobbies would be: video games, playing guitar/playing with my band, film appreciation, reading novels (fiction), writing, drawing/painting, and so on.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> My hobbies would be: video games, playing guitar/playing with my band, film appreciation, reading novels (fiction), writing, drawing/painting, and so on.



I used to draw when I was a kid but it was all technical and weird and nobody understood it.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> I used to draw when I was a kid but it was all technical and weird and nobody understood it.



Well, I don't really draw much nowadays. I drew quite a bit until I was 18 or 19 and I actually had a job as a painter when I was 17, but I don't really feel like drawing much lately. I stopped writing much when I was 22 and haven't written much since then. So mostly my hobbies now are playing video games/PC games, playing guitar (both at home and in my band as guitarist/vocalist), watching films (I'm a hardcore cinema freak), and reading novels.


----------



## g3rmanium

_I._


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Well, I don't really draw much nowadays. I drew quite a bit until I was 18 or 19 and I actually had a job as a painter when I was 17, but I don't really feel like drawing much lately. I stopped writing much when I was 22 and haven't written much since then. So mostly my hobbies now are playing video games/PC games, playing guitar (both at home and in my band as guitarist/vocalist), watching films (I'm a hardcore cinema freak), and reading novels.



You forgot the 100k Reply Contest ;-)


----------



## g3rmanium

Anyway, back to business.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You forgot the 100k Reply Contest ;-)



Posting on this site might be considered part of my "playing guitar" hobby, but this thread oftentimes just degenerates into you posting meaningless alphabet letters, you and Zepp posting in German, and DEJ counting from 1 to 500 or whatever.

So actually I've been spending a lot less time looking at this thread lately. And even less time posting in it. I look at this thread maybe once every 2-3 days.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## g3rmanium

,E


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

é!


----------



## g3rmanium

è!


----------



## g3rmanium

~e~


----------



## yevetz

32064 only


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> 32064 only



I'm working on it!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> I'm working on it!



You must be fired for work like that........ 





germanium , sell me your 2027


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## yevetz

yevetz said:


> germanium , sell me your 2027


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> You must be fired for work like that........



 



yevetz said:


> germanium , sell me your 2027


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## yevetz

yevetz said:


> germanium , sell me your 2027


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>



     ?????


----------



## g3rmanium

än.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> ?????


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

*100000! *


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uö


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ef.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

still morning


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

C,


----------



## g3rmanium

Z'


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>



Did you find a 2027 in the mean time


----------



## g3rmanium

H~


----------



## g3rmanium

'E.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> Did you find a 2027 in the mean time



I am waiting answers from one guy..........


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> I am waiting answers from one guy..........



Thats's one of my accounts. But I will not answer.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nom nom nom.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will zwei Zwiebeln und vier Brats bitte. Ja. Jetzt.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will zwei Zwiebeln und vier Brats bitte. Ja. Jetzt.



Hallo Mike!

Was willst du? Vier Bratwürste?


----------



## g3rmanium

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!
> 
> Was willst du? Vier Bratwürste?



Hallo Johann!

Ja..ja...vier Bratwuerste....Brats...verdammt...

Und, Brot...

Ja, Brot.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann!
> 
> Ja..ja...vier Bratwuerste....Brats...verdammt...
> 
> Und, Brot...
> 
> Ja, Brot.



Bratwürste sind nicht vegetarisch!  

Aber, wo du mich daran erinnerst, ich hab noch vier *vegetarische* Tofu-Würstchen zuhause!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bratwürste sind nicht vegetarisch!
> 
> Aber, wo du mich daran erinnerst, ich hab noch vier *vegetarische* Tofu-Würstchen zuhause!



Ach....du brauchst FLEISCH!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## poisonelvis

i need something to wash the taste of weed and hooker out of my mouth...


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

poisonelvis said:


> i need something to wash the taste of weed and hooker out of my mouth...



mushrooms and wiskey


----------



## Lee

Toothpaste and mouthwash


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Lee

thump


----------



## Zepp88

dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo do do do de do do do do dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo do de da do do do da do


----------



## Lee

do do doobie do


----------



## Zepp88

When the wallllsss came tumbling down!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

weehee


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

aww good night


----------



## arnoroth661

Do your part: Support the 100k reply contest.


----------



## playstopause

well well that's it.


----------



## playstopause

pretty clever.


----------



## playstopause

Not to do on a regular basis though.


----------



## playstopause

Might hurt you feelings.


----------



## playstopause

Who knows?


----------



## playstopause

Damn right : nobody.


----------



## playstopause

No fucking body.


----------



## playstopause

That's it that's all.


----------



## playstopause

Gotta run.


----------



## arnoroth661

These smilies are great.


----------



## playstopause

Gotta run my marathon.


----------



## playstopause

Yeah right.


----------



## playstopause

Why not.


----------



## playstopause

It comes and goes.


----------



## playstopause

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## arnoroth661

playstopause said:


> Yeah right.



 Cancelled.


----------



## playstopause

Now that was meaningful.


----------



## playstopause

*NOT*


----------



## arnoroth661

playstopause said:


> Now that was meaningful.



 It's 'kay,


----------



## playstopause

Shit happens.


----------



## arnoroth661

playstopause said:


> Shit happens.



Teach me the magic of double posting... without automerging.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## Lucky Seven

arnoroth661 said:


> Teach me the magic of double posting... without automerging.



it involves giving money...


----------



## D-EJ915

yes moolah


----------



## D-EJ915

monays


----------



## Lucky Seven

willingwell <3


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

great commercial or greatest commercial?


----------



## D-EJ915

nail and bail


----------



## D-EJ915

that was kinda retarded


----------



## Lucky Seven

yeah

Man, I gotta get me some Uehara Hiromi CDs. She's like Rick Wakeman meets Jazz.


----------



## Luan

WOHOO


----------



## Lucky Seven

You bet your sweet ass "WOHOO"


----------



## yevetz

hiya


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach....du brauchst FLEISCH!



Nei-hein!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

posting again


----------



## yevetz

and again and again


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Desecrated

orrent


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

O*


----------



## Desecrated

regular


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> regular



Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> D.


msn, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm in the chat.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> msn, Johann?



 

Chat.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> I'm in the chat.


chat room's empty. check your pm.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> chat room's empty. check your pm.



I AM IN THE CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111^1


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> I AM IN THE CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111^1


why don't you answer, then.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> why don't you answer, then.



I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Desecrated

why do we need a chat room when we have this ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> why do we need a chat room when we have this ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

:blah:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

:m


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

hi johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hi johann



o hai


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

32300!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 32,301
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 8,291
D-EJ915 6,559
Alpo 3,641
Naren 2,682
Desecrated 1,049
Zepp88 881
Lucky Seven 751
yevetz 614
Wiggywiggler 454
JPMDan 431
playstopause 421
NegaTiveXero 415
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 392
Lee 370
HotRodded7321 346
Buzz762 311
loktide 302
nitelightboy 261
technomancer 232
Makelele 232
Sebastian 218
Ivan 175
Nik 169
Firedragon 154
OzzyC 150
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
ZeroSignal 105
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
stitch216 74
Karl Hungus 74
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Ryan 66
Michael 66
Alex-D33 54
Tubbs Mcgee 47
Kotex 46
TheMissing 46
fathead 43
Blexican 39
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
MetalSir 36
B Lopez 36
Cyanide_Anima 36
urklvt 35
Spoongirl 34
Jason 33
Jon 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
ne14muddin 27
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
Metal Ken 27
ohio_eric 26
ShawnFjellstad 25
Shawn 21
Kakaka 18
RgAscendant 17
ibzrg1570 16
Adam 16
Bound 16
Leon 16
Scott 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
arnoroth661 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
settite 12
Hellbound 12
Cancer 12
zimbloth 12
jim777 12
Oguz286 11
LordOVchaoS 11
Eric 11
eaeolian 10
noodles 10
Adamh1331 10
AngelVivaldi 9
bostjan 9
Ror3h 8
cadenhead 8
Drew 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
huber 7
Donnie 6
garden of grey 6
metalfiend666 6
The Arisen 6
SevenDeadly 6
johnw 6
gurugow 6
Luan 6
Battousai 6
Thomas 6
Popsyche 6
Allen Garrow 6
militant_x 6
Snake Doctor 5
Emiliano 5
BCrowell 5
Espaul 5
Bobby 5
drelo 5
Chris 5
Moro 5
continental 4
swedenuck 4
twooos 4
Ancestor 4
sakeido 4
Seven 4
7 Dying Trees 4
Lozek 4
amonb 4
b3n 4
oompa 4
DelfinoPie 3
Hawksmoor 3
Samer 3
Satan 3
Toshiro 3
Universalis 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Ken 3
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
iumentum 3
jaredowty 3
Regor 3
skattabrain 3
skinhead 3
HighGain510 3
Firebeard 2
Mark. A 2
nicknuisance 2
djpharoah 2
telecaster90 2
David 2
dpm 2
eelblack2 2
metallatem 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
DangerousTacos 2
Satyr 2
Carrion 2
lepersmeesa 2
Jarrett 2
TomAwesome 2
nikt 2
Dive-Baum 2
Volsung 2
IbanezFan 2
Darth Vader 2
Creepy 2
Bammbamm 2
Coiso 2
Matt Crooks 2
poisonelvis 2
The Dubya 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Soma 1
Bartok 1
mgood 1
KillMAH 1
god_puppet 1
malufet 1
heavy7-665 1
WayneCustom7 1
Skeksis 1
ICX357 1
220BX 1
jacksonplayer 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
JoelLXVI 1
dtrax 1
Spinedriver 1
Applejelly91 1
thadood 1
Tzoni 1
Gabe777 1
gregj 1
Shaman 1
Invader 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
Thep 1
Tim77 1
Mastodon 1
canuck brian 1
Variant 1
eleven59 1
jaxadam 1
RonGriff 1
neon_black88 1
ManBeast 1
MF_Kitten 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
rummy 1
jarrydn 1
Azyiu 1
NecroSamist 1
jaymz_wylde 1
777 1
Mr. Test 1
th249z 1
Labrie 1
shadowgenesis 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 2.19945 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## g3rmanium

T3h pwn.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

SD.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cto.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

*J.*


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

I got a package >W< now just to pick it up


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



hi lee


----------



## Desecrated

good night everybody


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Lucky Seven

"User CP"


----------



## D-EJ915

motherfucking power went out


----------



## Lucky Seven

well, your power was obviously out fucking his mother!


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh noo


----------



## Lucky Seven

you can't deny it


----------



## D-EJ915

ownage


----------



## Lucky Seven

*proceeds to molest*


----------



## D-EJ915

>W< *squirms*


----------



## playstopause

If this is it.


----------



## playstopause

Ouh-ah.


----------



## playstopause

Please let me know...


----------



## playstopause

(what's the rest of it?)


----------



## playstopause

???


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## playstopause

yeah yeah, that's it.


----------



## playstopause

huh-huh-huh.


----------



## playstopause

Don't you know Huey?


----------



## playstopause

Huey Lewis


----------



## playstopause

Huey Lewis and the news


----------



## playstopause

Back to the future soundtrack


----------



## playstopause

Now that was rockin' hard.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lucky Seven

Speak to me!


----------



## playstopause

Yeah.....


----------



## playstopause

Sure.... ... . .


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kingdom: COME IN YOUR FACE


----------



## D-EJ915

in my face?


----------



## Lee

I have nothing witty to say.


----------



## Naren

Hey, muthahfuckahz.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya naren


----------



## Lucky Seven

Howdy, Nar Nar


----------



## Naren

Howdy, Ky-ky.

Hi, DEJ.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I love fansubs


----------



## Lee

I don't get it.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> I love fansubs


XD


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya nar-nar


----------



## Lee

nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## Naren

Hiya, Jar Jar.



Lucky Seven said:


> I love fansubs



What the fuck? Looks like the work of someone with no real knowledge of Japanese grammar and with a pocket Japanese-English dictionary... and possibly a failing grade in English...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hey Naren, how would Himori "Uehara" be pronounced? I recently got into her music, she's like a jazzy Rick Wakeman.


----------



## Naren

Himori - "He" (like "he is crazy") "mory" (with the "r" being not the hard "r" of English but the soft "r" of Japanese which is inbetween r, l, and d)

Uehara - Wheh (like the "Whe" in "When") and then "hah-rah" (I had a professor named Hara and I work with a guy named Hara).

Remember that in Japanese all syllables are unstressed and are of the same length. In English, we tend to stress the middle syllable (and sometimes the first or last syllable), but in Japanese no syllables are stressed. For example, I've seen some Americans try to pronounce "dekiru" and their pronounciation is actually closer to "dekkiruu" and doesn't even resemble "dekiru."

Kinda hard to explain without actually being able to pronounce it for you to hear with your own ears.


----------



## D-EJ915

naren that sub is obviously fake

and fuck jar jar


----------



## Lucky Seven

Well, I was going to bring her up in my music theory class tomorrow, and wanted to know how to at least get the pronunciation of her name in the ballpark, thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Lucky Seven

Epic picstory coming tomorrow... it involves 8 hour long jams and jousting!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya nice


----------



## Naren

YAYA! Me know you want da hot chili sauce, ya?


----------



## D-EJ915

WEEYA!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUCKYA


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm going to bed


----------



## Naren

Night, DEJ. May a legion of demons take you to your eternal slumber.


----------



## Lucky Seven

bed time, I have a test tomorrow


----------



## Desecrated

good night to you.


----------



## Naren

Good night, Desecrated. Have sweet dreams.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Karl Hungus

Someone prune geranium please.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Someone prune geranium please.



Moo?


----------



## Desecrated

bäää


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## Lee

F~


----------



## Lee

F+


----------



## Lee

F:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F:



F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

32400!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## Lee

Wait. Q?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wait. Q?



Yeah! Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolo


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah! Q!



Yeah! Q!


----------



## D-EJ915

popo


----------



## Lee

opop


----------



## D-EJ915

iopi!


----------



## Lee

ipoi


----------



## Lucky Seven

dudes


----------



## Lee

Doods!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## D-EJ915

I updated my site...with subleties


----------



## Lucky Seven

gay


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf?


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Lucky Seven

homos are gay


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

????


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> homos are gay


yes...and you love me


----------



## Alex-D33

Toshiro said:


>


----------



## Alex-D33

THE TIME HAS LEFT THE BUILDING


----------



## Alex-D33

Lucky Seven said:


> homos are gay



OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND


----------



## D-EJ915

yo yo yoooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## g3rmanium

*E.*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

*E.*


----------



## g3rmanium

*E.*


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## g3rmanium

*:E:*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Ivan

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



o hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah my throat sucks


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Alpo

OMG WAHTS GOIGN ON HEAR?!?1?!!?


----------



## ZeroSignal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/36934-yo-ho-ho-bottle-jake-veredica.html#post645209


----------



## D-EJ915

grr


----------



## Lucky Seven

Mmmm, Taco Bell


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Comment on my pic story bitchez! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...-jam-pic-story-56k-pedophiles.html#post645542


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Lucky Seven

heh!


----------



## ZeroSignal

heh!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

meh


----------



## ZeroSignal

It's supposed to be "heh!!" with an extra "!" hence continuing the cycle!


----------



## Lucky Seven

meh!


----------



## ZeroSignal

meh!!


----------



## playstopause

Lucky Seven said:


> Comment on my pic story bitchez! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...-jam-pic-story-56k-pedophiles.html#post645542


----------



## playstopause

Jesus is my savior, not yours.


----------



## playstopause

Too bad biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

!


----------



## playstopause

I know, love hurts.


----------



## ZeroSignal

no you don't


----------



## playstopause

Too bad for you tooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

meh!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

I am the dawning of a new age past your shit by far...


----------



## playstopause

*OMG!!!!1!!!! LOOKS WHO'S TALKING!!!!!????!?!?161?!6!?!*


----------



## ZeroSignal

meh!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

liek woah


----------



## playstopause

*SHOT TROUGH THE HEART AND YOU'RE TO BLAAAAAAAAAAAAME YOU GIIIVE LOVE A BAAAAD NAAAAAAAAME



A BADDDDD NAAAAAAAAAAAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111*


----------



## ZeroSignal

liek woah!


----------



## playstopause

*NO FUCKING LIKE WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOD DAMN IT JESUS CHRIST F****IN HELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!




YOU MAKE LOVE LIKE A CHOO-CHOO TRAINNN[email protected]YHE_¨!(*@EY_!(*)@EUÙ[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ZeroSignal

^


----------



## D-EJ915

page stretching ftl


----------



## ZeroSignal

you ftl


----------



## playstopause

ZeroSignal said:


> you ftl



 Mouaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Goldeneye is on tv now!

Famke Jansenn For The Major Win!


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## ZeroSignal

heh what?


----------



## Lee

hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## ZeroSignal

cos god help you if you were dissin famke!


----------



## D-EJ915

la la la laaa


----------



## ZeroSignal

la la la laaa!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Ryan

great... now everyone's gonna know about our anime fantasies :/ ;D


----------



## ZeroSignal

What the...?


----------



## D-EJ915

T___T but the more the merrier..


----------



## Desecrated

dead night


----------



## D-EJ915

btw ryan just left


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

up.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I've been looking for that page, give me the unedited version plz


----------



## D-EJ915

okay


----------



## Lucky Seven

yay


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

BITCH


----------



## D-EJ915

nooo T___T


----------



## Lucky Seven

That's it... I HATE YOU, KAGAMI!


----------



## D-EJ915

T_______T


----------



## Lee

Post.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jesus, this forum seems slow right now


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

Anyone else here notice that dino's wife is hawt?


----------



## playstopause

*I,ll see the liiiiight tooooonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!***!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¨PIOu0 9i¨!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

gonna get laid?


----------



## playstopause

lol


It's a Malmsteen song


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## D-EJ915

slooowwww


----------



## Lee

O RLY?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Ryan

*snorkles*


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> *snorkles*


*cuddles*


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## Ryan

^*w*^


----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

SEVEEEEEEEER EMOTIONAAAAAAAAL DISTREEEEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa


----------



## Lucky Seven

NOW YOU'RE ON YOUR OWN!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## D-EJ915

there's some loud ass bitch outside


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> there's some loud ass bitch outside



I can't open my window because of the same reason. You would think the fifth floor is high enough to at least quiet it down, but no


----------



## D-EJ915

actually oustide the door to my room lol


----------



## Lee

Oh, I'm used to that part. Slamming doors, late night drunks returning home, the usual


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIIIIIID~~~~~<___<


----------



## D-EJ915

XD

I'm going to bed


----------



## Lucky Seven

Starting homework. It's already morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

(beitrag)


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> (beitrag)



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

.d:


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> <Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 </Eric>



damnit, damnit, damnit!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> damnit, damnit, damnit!


----------



## InTheRavensName

this thing just won't fade


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Lucky Seven

dudes


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> dudes


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

-b


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

32600.


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> to the top!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah uh huh


----------



## D-EJ915

teh top


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> teh top



4 teh win!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

I-


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

you know your alphabet


----------



## D-EJ915

done with my program lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

I should program more, I was rusty as hell


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I should program more, I was rusty as hell



What did you write?


----------



## D-EJ915

a menu and the supporting stuff to manipulate a linked list created from inputting a text file and reading items from it.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, shower time!


----------



## Desecrated

program somehing that will teleport real guitars to my appartment.


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo bored


----------



## Wiggywiggler

coo!


----------



## Lee

boo!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

peek-a-booboo


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Lee

wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

wahooo!!!


----------



## Zepp88

YOU ARE ALL INSANE. ALSO, YOU ARE FIGMENTS OF YOUR OWN IMAGINATIONS!

BOW BEFORE LORD NORRIS' FIST


----------



## Lee




----------



## Shawn




----------



## D-EJ915

ninja lol


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> YOU ARE ALL INSANE. ALSO, YOU ARE FIGMENTS OF YOUR OWN IMAGINATIONS!
> 
> BOW BEFORE LORD NORRIS' FIST



im not insane, im just crazy, and I do consider myself more of a desecrated fantasy of a deluted mind then a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

won't you take me to...

FUNKYTOWN


..err..


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## arnoroth661

Do your part: Post in the 100k reply thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

10101


----------



## arnoroth661

32655


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Fm#7susA

there's random jazz for y'all


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Wiggywiggler

'tis like a game of pinball here


----------



## Lee

ping pong


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah yeah!

stats homework T____T


----------



## playstopause

Blah.


----------



## playstopause

Blah Blah.


----------



## Lee

Already wrote my communications paper


----------



## playstopause

Blah blah blah.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Blah blah blah.



Blah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blahBlah blah blah


----------



## playstopause

Funky!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## playstopause

*Wooooooaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!1!!!!!!!!
Liiiiiiving on a praayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take my hand, we,LL make it i swear-ear
WOoooooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Liiiiiiiving on a prayerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!efe4rrfù2ef!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah yeah yeah yeahhh


----------



## Lee

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

page stretch wtfz


----------



## Lee

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## D-EJ915

ho man!


----------



## playstopause

Rrr.


----------



## playstopause

RRRRRrrrRR


----------



## playstopause

DOuble RR's


----------



## playstopause

TRiple RR,S


----------



## playstopause

R are R


----------



## Lee

R&R


----------



## playstopause

RAre


----------



## playstopause

RAAAWRRRRR!


----------



## Lee

medium-well


----------



## playstopause

So there you have it.
Ethymology of the word "rawr"


----------



## playstopause

Now that was fun wasn't it?


----------



## playstopause

I almost laughed.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No moe mr nice guy


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Wiggywiggler

unless.. something happens.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler

ya, rly.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

stats hw ftl


----------



## Wiggywiggler

gears of war.


----------



## D-EJ915

ehh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Smart bombs, percision guided armament.


----------



## Naren

Yo, sup?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!???!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lucky Seven

ehh X 2

Oh, hey naren.

&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9472;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9574;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9562;&#9552;&#9571;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9562;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9577;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9577;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> ehh X 2
> 
> Oh, hey naren.
> 
> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9472;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9574;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
> &#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
> &#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9562;&#9552;&#9571;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9562;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9553;
> &#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9577;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9577;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;



Oh, hey, Lucky.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren, Have you ever watched Firefly? It's really good after the first episode (not that the first is bad).


----------



## Naren

Firefly? Wasn't that a liveaction sci-fi movie?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Firefly? Wasn't that a liveaction sci-fi movie?



Series. It had a movie to sum things up called Serenity which is a must see if you've seen the series.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Series. It had a movie to sum things up called Serenity which is a must see if you've seen the series.



I actually saw that movie. Had no idea it was based off of a TV series.

I generally don't like TV serieseseses though. The only TV series I really liked were: X-Files (have seen every single episode - own 2 seasons on DVD), Sliders (specifically the first 2 seasons), and a few other shows like that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I think it would actually be your type of show. I think it's only 14 episodes long, you should buy it if you get the chance. I don't really like any of the other stuff the creator has done (Buffy, Dark Angel), but ask anyone on the board who's seen it, they'll tell you it's awesome.


----------



## Naren

I don't know anyone on this board who's seen it besides you.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ask Karl Hungus


----------



## Naren

Are you trying to tell me what to do?! 

HUH!? ARE YA!?



















So, seen any good movies lately?


----------



## D-EJ915

you guys are weird


----------



## Naren

Not as weird as you, "Kagami."


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe yeah nobody comes close =3

you, naren, know why I'm weird  you said it before


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Are you trying to tell me what to do?!
> 
> HUH!? ARE YA!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, seen any good movies lately?



No, not really. Just busy watching Battlestar Galactica and rewatching Firefly. BG is overrated IMO. It's basically a soap opera in space. Firefly>BG.















I might go to bed soon...


----------



## Naren

Indeed. I'm not denying that I'm weird... I'm just not anywhere near the Jeff/Yui/Kagami/other girl names and random Japanese words thrown together level of weirdness.

Lucky... sometimes you scare me... seriously, dude.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Lucky... sometimes you scare me... seriously, dude.



That's what my friends say about me all the time. I'm actually a lot more normal in person, but part of the fun of being on the internet is trying to be really fucked up. That pink hat was bought for me because my friend was sad she couldn't get me any of the CDs I asked her to get while she was in Japan.


----------



## Naren

Where did she find that? I've lived in Japan for about 4 years and I've never seen anything like that. Your friend must know all the WRONG places to go to.


----------



## Lucky Seven

You're just not metal enough to know where that sorta stuff is sold


----------



## Naren

Actually I'd think it's that I'm TOO metal to know where that sorta stuff is sold. I was just thinking "What kind of nerd-geek-lords goes out and buys that kind of shit?"


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> "What kind of nerd-geek-lords goes out and buys that kind of shit?"



A girl looking for cute stuff! Anyway, g'night.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> A girl looking for cute stuff! Anyway, g'night.



A nerdy geeky girl looking for cute stuff ya mean.


----------



## Lucky Seven

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Naren

Someone had too much time with photoshop.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

-.


----------



## g3rmanium

-'


----------



## g3rmanium

-:


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

;;


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

??


----------



## g3rmanium

==


----------



## g3rmanium

§§


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

&.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

?´


----------



## g3rmanium

><


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

;,


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## Desecrated

33333 coming up


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 33333 coming up



Hey I had 31337, that was fun!


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

))


----------



## g3rmanium

((


----------



## g3rmanium

&&


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## arnoroth661

Satan. Discuss.


----------



## g3rmanium

_I._


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Satan. Discuss.



HAILZZZZZZZZZZZZ!11111111111111!1


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

.::


----------



## g3rmanium

,:,


----------



## g3rmanium

;,;


----------



## g3rmanium

;;


----------



## g3rmanium

::.


----------



## g3rmanium

:-


----------



## g3rmanium

_-


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

-_


----------



## g3rmanium

,,;


----------



## g3rmanium

-_-


----------



## g3rmanium

_---


----------



## g3rmanium

__-


----------



## g3rmanium

l:


----------



## g3rmanium

|.


----------



## g3rmanium

|:


----------



## g3rmanium

;,


----------



## Desecrated

32999467i2378udh32+9dshj389fdnv89093428


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

--:


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol...p


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

32800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whEE


----------



## Zepp88

METALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FTWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaha


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ahaha


----------



## Desecrated

EVENING


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## Desecrated

öööööööööö


----------



## Wiggywiggler

öö-ö.


----------



## Desecrated

dead evening to everyone


----------



## Desecrated

I want behringer to come out with there new v-amp 3


----------



## D-EJ915

wooho


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## Desecrated

I want alvedon


----------



## Wiggywiggler

We all do.. not.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was sleeping


----------



## Lucky Seven

fudge


----------



## D-EJ915

fudge is good


----------



## poisonelvis

stitch no like me and mesa.


----------



## D-EJ915

I noticed I can put hte carrot on Gs &#285; &#284;


----------



## playstopause

Good night.


----------



## playstopause

Nighty night.


----------



## playstopause

Hava pleasant evaning.


----------



## playstopause

Di de li dou


----------



## playstopause

Di de li douuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## playstopause

*Di de li douuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

*Di de li douuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

Wow...

Now that was something.


----------



## playstopause

Wasn't it?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## Lucky Seven

w00t I will be acquiring taco bell soon.


----------



## playstopause

That's too bad.


----------



## Lucky Seven

playstopause said:


> That's too bad.



FUCK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lucky Seven

anti-


----------



## D-EJ915

discrete math - Putfile


----------



## Lucky Seven

Loli Death...


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

hehehe


----------



## Lee

kekekelolz


----------



## Lucky Seven

Oi!


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah!


----------



## Lee

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee eeee


----------



## Ryan

<3<3<3<3


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Ryan

kkooonnnna-chan


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha tsukasa & konata <3

I'm going to bed =3


----------



## Ryan

niteyz


----------



## Lucky Seven

you will dream of this


----------



## g3rmanium

This sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'#


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

U/


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

><


----------



## g3rmanium

><><


----------



## g3rmanium

YYy.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clo.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

6,


----------



## Naren

x?


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> x?



You learn fast.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

dead morning


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> dead morning



I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> You learn fast.



And you don't seem to learn at all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And you don't seem to learn at all.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Desecrated

I dont want to learn at all


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I dont want to learn at all



Learning is good.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

_-


----------



## g3rmanium

'#


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

Cl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bl0.b


----------



## g3rmanium

$.


----------



## g3rmanium

77:


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm alone here, with emptiness, eagles and... random characters


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIID


I'm in your thread, being a dick.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I'm alone here, with emptiness, eagles and... random characters



As random as E?


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yeah. Random as in E.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Yeah. Random as in E.



Cool.


----------



## g3rmanium

h.^


----------



## g3rmanium

++*


----------



## g3rmanium

++*~


----------



## Wiggywiggler

½!


----------



## g3rmanium

-:


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> ½!



X²!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ckl.


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

)l.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


>



                                                                                                                                                  

I have never heard anything from this guy. What is he playing?


----------



## g3rmanium

CC.


----------



## g3rmanium

i.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> I have never heard anything from this guy. What is he playing?



Irish folk songs with his Ebony recorder.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Irish folk songs with his Ebony recorder.



That sounds quite ghey.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No, Irish folk songs are the shit. Very metal.


----------



## g3rmanium

/.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> No, Irish folk songs are the shit. Very metal.



Post MP3s or die.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Listen to black Sabbath, bitch.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Listen to black Sabbath, bitch.




Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium you bastard, now I must search for a folk version of Holy Diver I had


----------



## g3rmanium

().ß


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> g3rmanium you bastard, now I must search for a folk version of Holy Diver I had



 

Have you ever heard of PARED AMNION?


----------



## g3rmanium

/. f


----------



## g3rmanium

7)$:


----------



## g3rmanium

(899:


----------



## g3rmanium

~~*


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## Lee

~'


----------



## Lee

>)


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Io.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ßhg


----------



## g3rmanium

/9l


----------



## g3rmanium

Ä#


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

:-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ppp.


----------



## g3rmanium

'##


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

*~+*


----------



## g3rmanium

c89:


----------



## g3rmanium

+=}


----------



## g3rmanium

/789


----------



## g3rmanium

\\0?


----------



## g3rmanium

?´0ß1


----------



## g3rmanium

++~


----------



## g3rmanium

1"1


----------



## g3rmanium

Dö0ß


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

Looks like I can't count.


----------



## g3rmanium

33000!


----------



## g3rmanium

/(9.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

§53


----------



## D-EJ915

corpse dEFILEd


----------



## g3rmanium

/98,


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> corpse dEFILEd



In yo ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

hooo


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

You got RickRoll'd


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

CPxyíXWEB SITE ¤iîñ

zomg


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

~


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

ppp


----------



## g3rmanium

Rtio.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



F!


----------



## Lee

M.


----------



## poisonelvis

were do you get those cool sevenstring.org shirts?or is it a secret?


----------



## Kakaka

Hams tada flurr ahm meebgone tra bisherd.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## telecaster90

My new sig > *


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

noooo


----------



## Tim77

ASS


----------



## D-EJ915

master?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> You got RickRoll'd




You fail for missing the point of a rickroll


----------



## D-EJ915

hwhw


----------



## Lee

I don't feel like studying.


----------



## playstopause

Lucky Seven said:


> You fail for missing the point of a rickroll



Holy mother fucking shit.
Fucking Rick Asstley.


----------



## playstopause

*Together forever withhhh youooooooououuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Holy mother fucking shit.
> Fucking Rick Asstley.



Yep.

That's fucking him.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *Together forever withhhh youooooooououuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Not an easy one.


----------



## playstopause

*^ > **


----------



## Lee

Studying has given way to SS.org and listening to Rush. I call that a major improvement


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *^ > **



 



Lee said:


> Studying has given way to SS.org and listening to Rush. I call that a major improvement



Especially here.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

hwe


----------



## playstopause

Hot in the city.
Hot in the city tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

it sure is hot as hell here


----------



## Lucky Seven

"I wouldn't be surprised if matt had "LOL" tattoo'd on his penis...I myself happen to have "Reserved for 12 and under" on mine..."


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## Lucky Seven

greatest quote ever


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *^ > **



 



playstopause said:


> ...



...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Fuck you!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha <3


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

You guys are sick fucks and I swear I'm gonna kill alla yaz.


----------



## Lucky Seven

haha, exposing friends to disgusting things is fun

HippyHeadHunter: I'm sure he was a great teacher, but people generally don't go out of their way to help teachers
Jewba09: sigh
Jewba09: you were right i was wrong
HippyHeadHunter: it's not about that
HippyHeadHunter: it's about teh loli
Jewba09: loli?
HippyHeadHunter: turn off your safety filter on google images, and look it up
Jewba09: GOD
Jewba09: KYLEEEEEE
HippyHeadHunter: lol
Jewba09: EEW
HippyHeadHunter: LOLOLOL
HippyHeadHunter: fun is to funny as lol is to
Jewba09: YOU PERVERT
HippyHeadHunter: moar liek LOLvert
Jewba09: -_-
Jewba09: EEEEW

It's like seeing goatse for the first time...


----------



## Naren

Don't you think she was suspicious when you said "turn off your safety filter"?


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> You guys are sick fucks and I swear I'm gonna kill alla yaz.


oh noes!


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> oh noes!



oh yeses


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Don't you think she was suspicious when you said "turn off your safety filter"?



This person doesn't always think things through...


----------



## D-EJ915

>.<;


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> This person doesn't always think things through...



In other words, she's an airhead. I kind of got that impression from reading your IM conversation.


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## Lucky Seven

In February 2007, Senator John McCain introduced S.519, which would add a mandatory 10-year sentence in jail to anyone who uses the Internet to violate the PROTECT Act. 

loli = 10 years in jail lol


Goodbye Jeff.


----------



## Naren

PROTECT act? Whazzat?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> PROTECT act? Whazzat?



PROTECT Act of 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-EJ915

DEfILED BY ME!!!!


----------



## Lee

That just sounds so wrong coming from you


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> That just sounds so wrong coming from you


hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

actually it sounds just right


----------



## Lucky Seven

Children ftl


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> PROTECT Act of 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Looks like a pretty good act.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Looks like a pretty good act.



Now if we could only get every other country to do the same...


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe if your an adultophile


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Now if we could only get every other country to do the same...



 If we could get every other country to do the same... then WHAT!?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm a ROFLCOPTERSK8Sophile, how many years does that give me? (I'm pretty sure it's divided by zero)



Naren said:


> If we could get every other country to do the same... then WHAT!?



Well, it wouldn't really do anything, but it would piss people off, which to me means lulz.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Naren

Lulz? Is that like the lull after the storm?

Or is it an abbreviation like lol? Laughing under little zombies?


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz is lolz but with a u

German gov&#039;t teaches parents incest, pedophilia | Wake Up From Your Slumber


----------



## Naren

Wow. That article is fucking DISTURBING.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

33100!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

'*


----------



## g3rmanium

'*'


----------



## g3rmanium

*#


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

??


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

BLorb.


----------



## Desecrated

dead morning


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> dead morning


----------



## Desecrated

Urban Dictionary: johan


----------



## g3rmanium

??~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Urban Dictionary: johan



My name is JohanN.

When I clicked that link I found the Urban Dictionary page about Ask (Jeeves):



> The most fucked search engine ever. Typing in the word will bring up page upon page of irrelevant crap, all pertaining to the same subject.



Hoho.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> My name is JohanN.
> 
> When I clicked that link I found the Urban Dictionary page about Ask (Jeeves):
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho.



Urban Dictionary is just random stuff in there that any users can add. Pretty much ANYONE's name who is in there is just because the person who added it didn't like someone with that name (or DID like someone with that name).

I remember seeing someone's name on there and it saying, "A hot and sexy guy who's great at playing guitar."

Someone also showed me that there's a "Naren" on there and it said something negative like "a person who cannot play pool well" or whatever.

I noticed "Kita-kyushu" under "Johann," so I clicked on it and it said, "One of the few cities in Japan worth mentioning." I thought, "Kita-kyushu? Ha ha. Yeeeeaaaah, right.  More like the only city in Japan you've been to and therefore you decided to make an entry for."


----------



## g3rmanium

??


----------



## Naren

? = %


----------



## g3rmanium

You got it, Eric!


----------



## Naren

And I'm assuming . = #


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> And I'm assuming . = #


----------



## Naren

What? Are you gonna tell me . = & !??!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

()l


----------



## Naren

That's... that's not possible...


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

??ß


----------



## g3rmanium

;;.


----------



## g3rmanium

##'


----------



## g3rmanium

??


----------



## g3rmanium

*++


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß?:


----------



## g3rmanium

*+ß`+


----------



## g3rmanium

`ß?ä


----------



## g3rmanium

''


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

:.-


----------



## g3rmanium

ß?


----------



## g3rmanium

?`ß0


----------



## g3rmanium

C89.


----------



## g3rmanium

;..-


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## g3rmanium

;.-.,


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> aha!


----------



## g3rmanium

//.


----------



## g3rmanium

().7


----------



## g3rmanium

()...


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm kinda bored.


----------



## g3rmanium

Io.


----------



## g3rmanium

C77.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

;o09ö


----------



## g3rmanium

Pp...


----------



## g3rmanium

i'm in the chat.


----------



## g3rmanium

ge?


----------



## g3rmanium

GE?


----------



## g3rmanium

Gu.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ckö


----------



## g3rmanium

C,.


----------



## g3rmanium

=0l


----------



## g3rmanium

*++


----------



## g3rmanium

:.-


----------



## g3rmanium

*++##


----------



## g3rmanium

clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

ooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## metallatem

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

L0.


----------



## g3rmanium

L080.


----------



## g3rmanium

=90.


----------



## g3rmanium

*+ü


----------



## g3rmanium

Ll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nl.


----------



## Lee

EU.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Desecrated

dead afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

whea


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm looking for topics to blog about in my blog. Suggestions?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

L...


----------



## g3rmanium

pO:


----------



## g3rmanium

J..


----------



## g3rmanium

Hpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clö


----------



## g3rmanium

C,.,


----------



## g3rmanium

Cio.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ckop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cio!OP


----------



## g3rmanium

Xi98.


----------



## Lee

Qf65.


----------



## g3rmanium

XKl


----------



## Lee

WQX


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Qf65.


----------



## Zepp88

VirtualBox has bugs.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr! what's up guys


----------



## Lee

I don't want to go to my 6 o'clock class  What's up with you?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr! what's up guys



VB OSX kernel driver errors that prevent starting a VM


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> VirtualBox has bugs.



WTF is that?


----------



## Desecrated

dead night


----------



## g3rmanium

Clo.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> WTF is that?



VirtualBox


----------



## g3rmanium

Bl.o


----------



## g3rmanium

Whats wrong with VMWare?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Whats wrong with VMWare?



Nothing, I ordered VMWare Fusion from the Apple website today, I just want something to play with until it finally gets to my door.


Plus, I just like fooling with Open Source Software. 



Windows user


----------



## D-EJ915

virtualbox...mmm...no windows 64 bit version which pissed me off


----------



## g3rmanium

Dlp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nothing, I ordered VMWare Fusion from the Apple website today, I just want something to play with until it finally gets to my door.
> 
> 
> Plus, I just like fooling with Open Source Software.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows user



Weren't you using that Apple junk last time?  
















Apple.


----------



## g3rmanium

C,


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Weren't you using that Apple junk last time?
> 
> Apple.



Yeah, I still have my iMac, and it rules all. 

I just wanna run some old Windows 95 games and whatever. And play with like ...5 linux distros at a time....and generally pwn Windows....





Schnitzel?


----------



## Zepp88

C:\DIABLO\DIABLO.EXE

pwn


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe apple can suck on my nipple


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> hehe apple can suck on my nipple



Steve Jobs might, you should call customer service.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dio.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dio.





I bet  is a Mac user


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Steve Jobs might, you should call customer service.



Customer service in India will surely forward your call to the sweatsho^Wproduction facilities in China. Or wherever Apple maximizes its profit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schnitzel?



Nein.

Pizza?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I bet  is a Mac user



I typed that accidentally.


----------



## g3rmanium

q3980


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I bet  is a Mac user


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

ok89


----------



## Apophis

I wonder what's going to be next


----------



## Zepp88

HOLY IMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAC


----------



## g3rmanium

kowe.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HOLY IMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAC


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

ROCK AND ROLL CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLDREEEN!!!


----------



## Apophis

Nothing better


----------



## g3rmanium

Ck.


----------



## SunburnedCactus

Here I go...









...spam.


----------



## Apophis

me to


----------



## g3rmanium

Cko87923.


----------



## g3rmanium

()k2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cii2.


----------



## g3rmanium

ji3.


----------



## poisonelvis

all right!,fuck it,i will make my own seven string.org shirt,lets see,hmm,got my crayons,shirt,ok this will show em',oh yeah i'm the man.


----------



## oompa

ibetthisisreallyannoyingtoreadespeciallyifenglishisntyourfirstlanguage.

[edit:]
!wut i just noticed that the space right up here ^ isnt in my post but shows up anyway.


----------



## poisonelvis

oh!,yeah i'll add horns to mine(way metal)my shirt will so rock.


----------



## SunburnedCactus

I'll just have the crayon on a string around my neck. And if anyone dares cross me I shall WAVE IT AT THEM!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck


I fell asleep haha


----------



## arnoroth661

33333 approuches!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Lucky Seven

ROCK AND ROLL CRAZY NIGHT, YOU ARE THE HERO TONIGHT!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha yeahhh


----------



## Naren

oompa said:


> ibetthisisreallyannoyingtoreadespeciallyifenglishisntyourfirstlanguage.
> 
> [edit:]
> !wut i just noticed that the space right up here ^ isnt in my post but shows up anyway.



Yep. It adds like 2-3 spaces per line, like such:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Loudness has some great stuff.


----------



## Naren

Yeah, sure... if you like shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

ehhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

not a loudness fan


----------



## Naren

Obviously neither am I.


----------



## Lucky Seven

They have some shit, but I still think they have some great music.


Plus, the killer shape is my favorite shape.


----------



## Naren

For Killer guitars? Most overpriced fugly guitars out there. 

Oh yeah, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a troll.



fixed

I've always hated their singer though. The American one was better.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz


----------



## Lucky Seven

frack you guys!

ewww, Loudness's new music sounds like shitty korn


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Mmmm, Tak Matsumoto covering "Sunset" beautiful.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

D9230.


----------



## g3rmanium

23w


----------



## D-EJ915

zah zah


----------



## g3rmanium

Di9owe.


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed


----------



## g3rmanium

Dwko.


----------



## g3rmanium

44t


----------



## Naren

35xt93nok?!?! Or maybe you want to 44t your Dwko with the Di9owe?  

Damn, you're fucking nasty, germanium.


----------



## Desecrated

Great morning, 
I've just got a bookpackage home so I have something to read this weekend and I ordered a 10 string guitar, And I'm thining of going down to the local musicstre and order a fretless neck for my old 6-string and a tube eq for my studio. 

orfea bless you all.


----------



## Naren

Orfea hates me...


----------



## Sinner




----------



## Lucky Seven

That's going to give me nightmares


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> Orfea hates me...



hell no, your german, you should get extra super special price.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> wow



ooo~ darling darling please!


----------



## D-EJ915

I put more windowmaker dock apps on my bar lol


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/mine/screencaps/dockapps.png


----------



## Lee

I'm tired.


----------



## Sinner

BEAST BLENDER


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I put more windowmaker dock apps on my bar lol



why


----------



## D-EJ915

because they rule


----------



## Desecrated

okey


----------



## Desecrated

ELECTRO HARMONIX GERMANIUM OD - Svensk International Cyberstore

I found something for germanium


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Sinner

I want to see a ghost - Iwanttoseeaghost


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeaaa


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> ooo~ darling darling please!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya fun time!


----------



## Ryan

KAAAWWAAAAAIIIIII!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

GTA fans...


----------



## D-EJ915

hehehehe


----------



## Desecrated

27 posts to go


----------



## Desecrated

as a meshuggah fanboi im going for the 33333 post


----------



## Desecrated

M!


----------



## Desecrated

!m


----------



## Desecrated

M=3shuggah


----------



## Desecrated

perment disorder


----------



## Desecrated

cement truck drivers are sexy


----------



## Desecrated

new page i think


----------



## Desecrated

yes it was, great


----------



## Desecrated

I just bought dover publishings whole section of horror books. they are like 1.5 dollar each so it didn't go much over 30 dollar.


----------



## Desecrated

M!


----------



## Desecrated

!M


----------



## Desecrated

33315


----------



## Desecrated

33315!


----------



## Desecrated

33315eee


----------



## Desecrated

I'm dancing in the rain!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I need a bass with a low F#


----------



## Desecrated

new page


----------



## Desecrated

I need an acoustic bass that tunes to low F#


----------



## Desecrated

O yeah I ordered a fretless neck, I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Desecrated

going to be fun to play with single coil again


----------



## Desecrated

maybe I should buy some new ones this christmas. something that doesn't have to much noise.


----------



## Desecrated

M?


----------



## Desecrated

MEMEMEMEMEMEM


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if meshuggah would make good anime music.


----------



## Desecrated

If I where homosexual I would marry a guy.


----------



## Desecrated

If my wife was a guy, I would be gay


----------



## Desecrated

If DEJ was a guy I would consider going gay


----------



## Desecrated

just one more


----------



## Desecrated

~~::|33333|::~~


----------



## Desecrated

This is my 1111 post in this thread!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> ~~::|33333|::~~


----------



## SunburnedCactus

I'm getting me a piece of this quadruple 3 action.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Lucky Seven

OH FUCK YOU


----------



## Luan

I HATE WHEN I CAN'T PLAY GUITAR JUST BECAUSE I JUST TOOK A SHOWER

FUCK WATER


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

hehehe konataaaaaa


----------



## arnoroth661

Do your part: Post in the 100k reply contest.


----------



## D-EJ915

yed


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ~~::|33333|::~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

I HATE THE LIIIGHT!!!!! SATAAAAAAN LICK MY TOESSS!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Vlö.


----------



## D-EJ915

heya!


----------



## g3rmanium

Cko


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh hai Jeff0rz:


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Ckl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oiqw.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ci9.


----------



## Desecrated

O yeah, I'm also here


----------



## g3rmanium

Xui.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> O yeah, I'm also here


----------



## g3rmanium

3434


----------



## g3rmanium

Dlp.-


----------



## g3rmanium

324ki.-


----------



## g3rmanium

oiew.


----------



## Lucky Seven

HALP


----------



## Desecrated

Hi johann, we missed you this morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hehehe


----------



## Lucky Seven

I wish my drummer friend didn't go to another school. He's so crazy. Blastbeats ftw!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I wish my drummer friend didn't go to another school. He's so crazy. Blastbeats ftw!



Dress him up in a sailor uniform and make some slappbass metal.


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## arnoroth661

Dance party?


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Dress him up in a sailor uniform and make some slappbass metal.


hawt


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jeff, join my new facebook group and stop t3h "lolz".


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

who's jeff?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I mean kagami


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hi johann, we missed you this morning



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> I mean kagami



pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*+


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

3,


----------



## g3rmanium

52.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

33400!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

dead night


----------



## Lucky Seven

What will Naren think of http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/37531-kagami.html?


----------



## D-EJ915

:|


----------



## Desecrated

LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/pictures/kyle and ryan going for the kill on me.jpg

kyle and ryan attacking me


----------



## Desecrated

wow, jeff, put a nsfw on that


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> http://dej915.serveftp.com/pictures/kyle and ryan going for the kill on me.jpg
> 
> kyle and ryan attacking me


----------



## D-EJ915

hrrr


----------



## Lucky Seven

lulzikon


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Lucky Seven

Remember the Horizon Custom I previewed... - ESP Guitars Message Board I WAAAAAAAAANNNNNTTTTT


----------



## D-EJ915

purple <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

THUNDA PURPLE!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have school tomorrow... =(


----------



## D-EJ915

me too


----------



## Lucky Seven

school ftl


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

...


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Lucky Seven

IT'S LIKE I'M SEEING DOUBLE


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ii.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ui,


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

CI.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xi.


----------



## g3rmanium

EUi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cko.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xio.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cio.


----------



## g3rmanium

no.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bzu7.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xu97.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mo78.


----------



## g3rmanium

H87.


----------



## g3rmanium

cd45.q


----------



## g3rmanium

C89,.


----------



## g3rmanium

X782,


----------



## g3rmanium

Vuio,


----------



## g3rmanium

Fr3


----------



## g3rmanium

N7.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

I just got a yellow bar


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I just got a yellow bar



Give me some +rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

bi.


----------



## g3rmanium

vz45


----------



## g3rmanium

H7


----------



## g3rmanium

dr67


----------



## g3rmanium

yr45


----------



## g3rmanium

x78,


----------



## g3rmanium

q3i8,


----------



## g3rmanium

x78"


----------



## g3rmanium

x48


----------



## g3rmanium

k89.


----------



## Groff

u62


----------



## g3rmanium

C789.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> u62


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

C89.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

zh867


----------



## g3rmanium

b7


----------



## g3rmanium

C890.


----------



## g3rmanium

q223


----------



## g3rmanium

cxr57.


----------



## g3rmanium

il8.


----------



## g3rmanium

c89.


----------



## g3rmanium

a89,


----------



## g3rmanium

w90.


----------



## g3rmanium

w399i,


----------



## g3rmanium

we789,


----------



## g3rmanium

389.


----------



## g3rmanium

c89


----------



## g3rmanium

89l


----------



## g3rmanium

x89.1


----------



## g3rmanium

f89.


----------



## g3rmanium

Why do I always type 89?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

b8.


----------



## g3rmanium

b92


----------



## g3rmanium

b8733


----------



## playstopause

Well that's cheerful.


----------



## playstopause

Solitary pleasure sure is fun.


----------



## playstopause

I mean.... from time to time, you know?


----------



## playstopause

It does happen, right?


----------



## playstopause

Well, there u go.


----------



## playstopause

That was simpley irresistable.


----------



## playstopause

Fuck i meant simply...


----------



## playstopause

So that's it : proof of it. Shit does happen.


----------



## playstopause

Salute cowboy!


----------



## playstopause

Mmm.... Food for thoughts.


----------



## playstopause

It's always good.


----------



## playstopause

Makes you grow inside.


----------



## playstopause

It's like eating monkey brains.


----------



## playstopause

Makes u feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## playstopause

Me likey.


----------



## playstopause

-----> Out for lunch.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

().23


----------



## g3rmanium

Tank.


----------



## g3rmanium

C891.


----------



## g3rmanium

opqw


----------



## metallatem

I.

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ui3,


----------



## g3rmanium

metallatem said:


> I.
> 
> J.


----------



## g3rmanium

bjo.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!!



Nyu?


----------



## D-EJ915

~~nya!!!! <3


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


















F.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F.



F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F!


----------



## Desecrated

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> G!


----------



## Lee

W.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Just listening to I:\Audio\streamripper\016_SociopathDNB feat Ronin Selecta.mp3.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

U923.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## Zepp88

MARCIA MARCIA MARRRRCCIIIAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Rah.



Rah rah?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Rah rah?



Yeah.


----------



## Lee

Just checking.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



Like fuck.


----------



## Lee

Y.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I just took a shit


----------



## g3rmanium

Glo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I just took a shit



I applaud you for that! More people should have the courage.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes...


----------



## g3rmanium

(9.


----------



## g3rmanium

b89.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

89l.


----------



## g3rmanium

voo.


----------



## Lee

moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> moo.



F!


----------



## g3rmanium

uio23.


----------



## g3rmanium

u923.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Leon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



Hallo MikE!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo MikE!



E.


Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Go.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E.
> 
> 
> Hallo Johann



Na, wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

7982.


----------



## g3rmanium

we


----------



## g3rmanium

u2i3.


----------



## g3rmanium

io4.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.23


----------



## g3rmanium

iuo2.


----------



## g3rmanium

2390.-


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrawr


----------



## Desecrated

it's night


----------



## D-EJ915

not yet


----------



## Lee

It's almost dark though. Suppose it's about time to go get some dinner


----------



## D-EJ915

it's dark now


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Ha, my triumphant return to the 100K thread.

Nobody expects the NegaTiveXero!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

So, uh, what's been going on since....page, um....about a half a year ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

i dunno...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Your MOM! HA! I bet you didn't see that coming!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha no


----------



## Lucky Seven

I am 150% awesome


----------



## playstopause

Well, some might say this, some might say that.


----------



## playstopause

A little bit of this, a little bit of that.


----------



## playstopause

hanhan hanhan


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> hanhan hanhan



* with a beat


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> * with a beat



* and a cello


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> * and a cello



* and finally, bagpipes.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Pi Piru Piru Pi Piru Pi~! That would make an awesome metal rhythm


----------



## D-EJ915

oh god noo


----------



## Naren

Lucky, what the hell is that insanely creepy thing spinning in your signature?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Lucky, what the hell is that insanely creepy thing spinning in your signature?



Oh, now you've done it !!!!


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Oh, now you've done it !!!!



What? It's the symbol of the cult you recently joined? And you cannot forgive any of the heathens who disgrace the name of your lord and savior Ahmeg Dehrong?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Naren

What about Blue Oyster Cult? I fail to see what that has to do with that creepy monstrosity in your signature, the sigil of the demonic child-eating god of brimstone?


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Naren

Wow. That is creepy... I had no idea they were an actual cult...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Btw Naren, what do you think of this? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/37531-kagami.html

The name "Blue Öyster Cult" came from a 1960s poem written by manager Sandy Pearlman. It was part of his "Imaginos" poetry, later used more extensively in their 1988 album Imaginos. Pearlman had also come up with the band's earlier name, "Soft White Underbelly", from a phrase used by Winston Churchill in describing Italy during World War II. In Pearlman's poetry, the "Blue Öyster Cult" was a collection of aliens who had collected to secretly guide Earth's history.

The addition of the umlaut was suggested by either Allen Lanier or Richard Meltzer. Other bands later copied the practice of using umlauts or diacritic marks in their own band logos (see Heavy metal umlaut), such as Motörhead, Mötley Crüe, Queensrÿche, and the parody band Sp&#305;nal Tap, which, along with a dotless letter i, put an "umlaut" over the n (a symbol found only in the Jacaltec language of Guatemala and in some orthographies of Malagasy).[2]

The hook-and-cross logo is that of Kronos, the king of the Titans and father of Zeus in Greek mythology, and is the alchemical symbol for lead, one of the heaviest of metals. Sandy Pearlman considered this, combined with the heavy and distorted guitar sound of the band and decided the description "heavy metal"[3] would be aptly applied to Blue Öyster Cult's musical sound. It was designed by Bill Gawlik[4] and appears on all of the band's albums.[2]

from wikipedia


----------



## Naren

I saw that "Kagami" thread. It was very disturbing... 

Thanks for enlightening me on BOC. I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to them the same again now that I know they were occultic alien-worshipping literature nerds with an obsession with Greek mythology.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Lucky Seven

silly you, you cant bump a sticky...


----------



## Naren

You can bump anything. Even though there was a post in this thread 1 minute before he "bumped" it and it was the top thread, he still COULD bump it... so he did.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I was saying it was redundant...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Naren

Noir?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Noir?



Citizen Kane?


----------



## Naren

Jargon?


----------



## D-EJ915

smegma


----------



## D-EJ915

T___T sad


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Lucky Seven

Oh fuck you!


----------



## Naren

Smelly magma?


----------



## Lucky Seven

comes from the pOnOs


----------



## D-EJ915

I meant the pokémon slugma


----------



## Lucky Seven

lulz naren, lulz


----------



## Naren

That's pretty funny. It would be a lot funnier if you knew what they were saying/singing. The girl is singing this song called "Monsters" about this guy who can defeat all these monsters, but he's got a soft spot for cute girls, and when the singer is singing "boom! kapow!" the people's heads are exploding.

I found this one Youtube video from some Japanese high school drama animation where the teacher is talking to the students and then says, "What about you, Kenshiro?" and it suddenly shows Kenshiro from "Hokuto no Ken" dressed in a high school uniform smirking sinisterly, then he slowly stands up, cracking his knuckles, and saying dialogue that sounds like it's from "Hokuto no Ken" and not some high school drama.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Naren

Mornin'


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> A little bit of this, a little bit of that.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Naren

WHAT!?!?!?! STOP SAYING MY NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

F!


----------



## Naren

XXX?


----------



## Desecrated

Naren said:


> XXX?



your place or my place


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> XXX?



All the time!


----------



## g3rmanium

E78.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Naren

Desecrated said:


> your place or my place



  

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!! I WOOOOON'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

M90.


----------



## g3rmanium

b99.


----------



## g3rmanium

892.


----------



## g3rmanium

78912.


----------



## g3rmanium

x0


----------



## g3rmanium

9023.


----------



## Naren

EH?!?!! BK896320X?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

WOAH-HO-HO-HO!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C90.


----------



## g3rmanium

7923.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

9023.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

89.


----------



## g3rmanium

ji


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

5..


----------



## g3rmanium

saa


----------



## g3rmanium

mk9o


----------



## g3rmanium

N90.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren hates me. All that I have ever lived for can now never be achieved =(.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> Naren hates me. All that I have ever lived for can now never be achieved =(.



It's because you are t3h fail!


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Right to the top!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.q


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZÅÄÖ.

Beat that, slick.


----------



## D-EJ915

baby formula


----------



## D-EJ915

&#285;


owndizzled


----------



## Wiggywiggler

&#285;ood &#285;ame


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

gah!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

books good


----------



## D-EJ915

goooo


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


>



RAR


----------



## g3rmanium

ZIo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> RAR



BLAR


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Gonna get me some nevermore, and summat to eat


----------



## Zepp88

VMWare Fusion rules so far. Nice and speedy, now to get OpenGL support working in Windows 2000 so I can play Call of Duty windowed on a VM on top of OS X while another VM is open running Archlinux compiling an ultra 1337 kernel, and another window is open on the OS X desktop displaying pr0n, and all of the windows are seamlessly integrated into the OS X desktop using the "unity" feature.


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> VMWare Fusion rules so far. Nice and speedy, now to get OpenGL support working in Windows 2000 so I can play Call of Duty windowed on a VM on top of OS X while another VM is open running Archlinux compiling an ultra 1337 kernel, and another window is open on the OS X desktop displaying pr0n, and all of the windows are seamlessly integrated into the OS X desktop using the "unity" feature.



 




Macs still suck.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Macs still suck.



 

Intel Macs = God

Classic Macs = Shit


----------



## g3rmanium

Bll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Intel Macs = God
> 
> Classic Macs = Shit




Mac


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs



No more "Yui," "Kagami?"


----------



## g3rmanium

Uö.


----------



## g3rmanium

i2.


----------



## D-EJ915

ughu


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mac




Windows


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

33700!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Windows




Everything.


----------



## g3rmanium

M..


----------



## D-EJ915

upp


----------



## g3rmanium

gui.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> upp



bupp


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Everything.





Every OS sucks in it's own special way.


















Anyone know how to get better resolution in Diablo 1?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Anyone know how to get better resolution in Diablo 1?



Have you tried formatting your hard disk?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Have you tried formatting your hard disk?



I don't have to do that every week. I don't use windows 


Plus, the windows 2000 install is fresh...in a VM


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I don't have to do that every week. I don't use windows



I 'd.



Zepp88 said:


> Plus, the windows 2000 install is fresh...in a VM


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I 'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## ogisha007

Is that like, just a coincidence or is it fixed that way?


----------



## g3rmanium

N...


----------



## Zepp88

ogisha007 said:


> Is that like, just a coincidence or is it fixed that way?



ZOMG NOES!


----------



## D-EJ915

omgzzz


----------



## ogisha007




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Man, I got good foods.. burned burger with too much fresh garlic. Yummy.

Virtual machines are one step closer to everything being more complicated. yay.


----------



## Zepp88

VMs are not complicated at all to use


----------



## g3rmanium

ogisha007 said:


> Is that like, just a coincidence or is it fixed that way?



Whoa!


----------



## g3rmanium

-iu


----------



## g3rmanium

hu89.


----------



## g3rmanium

67.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I know, I do some of that for a living 

Try making one, though. VMWare are purdy 1337


WHO THE FUX0RS ATE MY QUOTE?!


----------



## g3rmanium

baff!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> WHO THE FUX0RS ATE MY QUOTE?!



Pizza?


----------



## g3rmanium

Tt


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> I know, I do some of that for a living
> 
> Try making one, though. VMWare are purdy 1337
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUX0RS ATE MY QUOTE?!




[action=Mike] powers on the flesh grinder [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

liek whoa


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr?


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> rawrr?



Hear that?





Hear that whirring sound?




Now hear the snapping and the ripping?




That's the sound of death.


----------



## D-EJ915

suhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Zepp88 said:


> Hear that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear that whirring sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hear the snapping and the ripping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sound of death.






..my quote 'ad better woik


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> ..my quote 'ad better woik


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hear that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear that whirring sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hear the snapping and the ripping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sound of death.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

out of the blue, I'm feeling the need for some Iron Maiden.. worrying.


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> out of the blue, I'm feeling the need for some Iron Maiden.. worrying.



Welcome.

We have such sights to show you!





















CUBE


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> G.



SPOT!



..I win


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> SPOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ..I win


----------



## D-EJ915

rawra


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rrrrmeeeeoooooowwwwwwwwaaaaarrrrrrr



Manowar ftw, on a random note


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

blogs, never understood 'em, never will.


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> rrrrmeeeeoooooowwwwwwwwaaaaarrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Manowar ftw, on a random note



Please refer to your sig quote.

Thank you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



 

<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST! </Eric>













































F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> blogs, never understood 'em, never will.



What's the problem?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> What's the problem?



I'm stupid?


----------



## g3rmanium

kill.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kill.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Told you, Manowar ftw


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> 
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kill.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ohh a purdy pyramid


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> ohh a purdy pyramid





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.





g3rmanium said:


> kill.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I'm stupid?



Yes.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Yes.



If you knew, why did you ask? 

Never felt the need to write or read any blogs.


----------



## Zepp88

WELCOME TO THE BLOGOSPHERE!!!

THE VEGETARIAN WILL TRAIN YOU!!!

MACH DEINE SCHUE AN!!

ESS KEIN FLEISCH!!!

MEIN DEUTSCH IST SCHEIßE


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Mein Deutsch auch scheiß ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> If you knew, why did you ask?
> 
> Never felt the need to write or read any blogs.



Writing blogs is good and you'll get used to it quickly.

Why don't you start a blog at tumblr.com? I like it a lot.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WELCOME TO THE BLOGOSPHERE!!!
> 
> THE VEGETARIAN WILL TRAIN YOU!!!
> 
> MACH DEINE SCHUE AN!!
> 
> ESS KEIN FLEISCH!!!
> 
> MEIN DEUTSCH IST SCHEIßE



Dein Deutsch ist voll ok.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hallo Johann, schreibst du Das Alphabet auf Deutch oder auf Englisch?


 at least I remember some words


----------



## g3rmanium

Moooo


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dein Deutsch ist voll ok.



Ich bin nicht voll.......


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Hallo Johann, schreibst du Das Alphabet auf Deutch oder auf Englisch?



Was für ein Alphabet?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Was für ein Alphabet?



Du wisst, E. F. G. und so weiter


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Du wisst, E. F. G. und so weiter



ABC!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin nicht voll.......



Schade.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Du wisst, E. F. G. und so weiter



Ich hab eine deutsche Tastatur hier, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab eine deutsche Tastatur hier, wenn du das meinst.



Ich möchte wissen wenn ich ihr posten auf Deutch oder auf Englisch gelesen sollt.



Fuck this, I speak german worse than a 2-year old Frenchman


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Schade.



Ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

B..


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Ich möchte wissen wenn ich ihr posten auf Deutch oder auf Englisch gelesen sollt.



Die machen doch eh keinen Sinn?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nnn..


----------



## g3rmanium

b00.


----------



## g3rmanium

c77.


----------



## g3rmanium

891.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Die machen doch eh keinen Sinn?



I know, but what if I read them out loud?


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Vilken fint dag


----------



## Zepp88

Vilken fint dag?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Vilken fint dag?



What a nice day...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs





rawr


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Wiggywiggler

If I ever make a song, it'll be called the wub of rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> If I ever make a song, it'll be called the wub of rawr



thats a really good idea.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm bored. fuck my foot.


----------



## arnoroth661

Tell me about that vox. Was playing around with valvetronix the other day.


----------



## Zepp88

guys we are off topic


----------



## Wiggywiggler

guys we are only slightly past the 1/3 mark..


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I know, but what if I read them out loud?



Ach so. Egal


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> If I ever make a song, it'll be called the wub of rawr



Do. It. Now.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Tell me about that vox. Was playing around with valvetronix the other day.



I have a Vox Cambridge 15 watt. I connect my v-amp to the clean channel. Gives you a sweet supersaturated tube sound. It's easy to get the speaker work and sweet, sounds really full when recorded. Probably not for use in a live situation


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> guys we are off topic


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> guys we are only slightly past the 1/3 mark..



2 more years or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## poisonelvis

shirt?


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## g3rmanium

poisonelvis said:


> shirt?



satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## poisonelvis

yessss.


----------



## g3rmanium

X89.


----------



## Zepp88

shit


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach so. Egal



 Scheißegal


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheißegal



 Total scheißegal.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> bob.



the blob!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

zop.


----------



## Desecrated

pozz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This turned out to be a totally shit day... but:


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> This turned out to be a totally shit day... but:



What you need is vodka and sauna, and gays.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

always look on the gay side of life?

Vodka I could get, sauna also, but there aren't any swedes around


----------



## g3rmanium

Blo.


----------



## Zepp88

lederhosen


----------



## Lee

Sheiß


----------



## D-EJ915

glück...


----------



## Desecrated

glock, cause I'm fucking gangsta , YO!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

CHEER GIRL RAMPAGE!


----------



## Zepp88

I'd like to be rampaged by some "cheer girls"


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe <3


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

onto nastymachine.. I likes the bass line.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

tee hee hee?


----------



## D-EJ915

swah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr?


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroooowww!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This SO needs a caption added


----------



## D-EJ915

upp!


----------



## D-EJ915

kitty!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Bunnay!


----------



## D-EJ915

weird bunny lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

More epic phail:


----------



## D-EJ915

rara no piccy showwy


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Bad piccy not showy make wiggy boo-boo


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate those things, they freak me out...like all bugs do


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Still, furry animals. I sometimes get a tad freaked when there are creepy crawlies in surprising places, like inside apples.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats cause your a girl, real men don't fear bugs.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ohh protect me brave sir


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Thats cause your a girl, real men don't fear bugs.


well...yeah


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Girl Power


----------



## undeadsoldier

I am currently using a 6505 head and Marshall 1960 cab , and was wondering would anyone recommend using a boss equalizer pedal with it. Any other recommendations would be good to.

Thanks for any comments


----------



## D-EJ915

ummmm


----------



## D-EJ915

no idea...the MXR ones are supposed to be better though


----------



## Wiggywiggler

thread roulette has spun?

anywho, yes, any decent eq should do.


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

choo choo


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawry train!


----------



## D-EJ915

guatemala!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

EQUADOOOORRR!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

MORDOOOORRR!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

you win.





..the hell you do! SPAAARTAAA!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SPARTICUS!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

O HAY GAIZ


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Lucky Seven

Your picture is more metal than mine


----------



## D-EJ915

that's because yours was full of suck and fail


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> lederhosen



FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'd like to be rampaged by some "cheer girls"


----------



## g3rmanium

Ryan said:


>



Your amp is burning in the inside, Ryan?


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## g3rmanium

c9.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

789,,


----------



## g3rmanium

293.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

U99


----------



## g3rmanium

C761.


----------



## g3rmanium

xx.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

789.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

12


----------



## g3rmanium

18


----------



## g3rmanium

90.


----------



## g3rmanium

893.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning johann, are you also bored ?


----------



## g3rmanium

dd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning johann, are you also bored ?



 

Give me some +rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

CC.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

33900


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

666


----------



## Wiggywiggler

616


----------



## g3rmanium

voo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> 616



fnah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ii.


----------



## g3rmanium

bOB:


----------



## g3rmanium

OOO.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

C88.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bzzz-


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D99.


----------



## g3rmanium

C..


----------



## g3rmanium

zZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zllo


----------



## g3rmanium

Uull.


----------



## g3rmanium

N7.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTt,


----------



## g3rmanium

C,.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

orf


----------



## g3rmanium

rojo.com is down, which sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> orf



splof?


----------



## g3rmanium

ctob:


----------



## g3rmanium

..:i:..


----------



## g3rmanium

glog.


----------



## g3rmanium

*ii.*


----------



## g3rmanium

Voo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## g3rmanium

XX99


----------



## ogisha007

FGSFDS


----------



## g3rmanium

D77


----------



## g3rmanium

ogisha007 said:


> FGSFDS



I concur.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Desecrated

d.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gio.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> d.



oh yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

7823.


----------



## ogisha007

blargh


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## Zepp88

blue


----------



## D-EJ915

red


----------



## Zepp88

green


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Wiggywiggler

*humps da bump*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler

soon 34000


----------



## Lee

Post.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler

jajajaajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajaja! heh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Da fonque, da fonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ass.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Frequency doubling.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

SSSssssssssssnake


----------



## g3rmanium

Octave-up.


----------



## g3rmanium

Octavers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Analog multiplication.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Doppler.


----------



## g3rmanium

Satan.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Random words?


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## Lee

Roflsaurus.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This space reserved for furter use.


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Legendary guitar effects: Ibanez Standard Fuzz


----------



## g3rmanium

check it out.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

rio.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it has teh wrong clipz0rz


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

C'toh.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

check Darth Vader's latest rep


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> it has teh wrong clipz0rz



Hm, correct URLs, but w0rng link titles.

Fixed. 

Legendary guitar effects: Ibanez Standard Fuzz


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, correct URLs, but w0rng link titles.
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Legendary guitar effects: Ibanez Standard Fuzz



God damn it's fuzzy either way


----------



## g3rmanium

Rompompom.


----------



## Lee

Wiggywiggler said:


> check Darth Vader's latest rep



He finds my lack of faith disturbing


----------



## Lee

We're


----------



## Lee

getting


----------



## Lee

closer


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'ere


----------



## Lee

to


----------



## Lee

the post


----------



## Lee

of


----------



## Lee

34000


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This post space is now for sale, PM me if interested

Don't forget, it's like 34000, only one louder, innit?


----------



## Lee

I give you tree fiddy.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wtf is a fiddy?


----------



## D-EJ915

qwwweee


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> God damn it's fuzzy either way



Glad you liked it


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Bom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Anime thingies are watching you masturbate


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ohdahdoodahdaey


----------



## g3rmanium

Ro.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I wants to buy a pointy flying V.. I know there are 2 esps in a far away city, and jacksons in germany... decisions, decisions


----------



## D-EJ915

whoooo


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> I wants to buy a pointy flying V.. I know there are 2 esps in a far away city, and jacksons in germany... decisions, decisions


go ESP


----------



## Lucky Seven

Try playing them first...


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## arnoroth661

Discuss.


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## ZeroSignal

no


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## ZeroSignal

This thread is pointless: Discuss


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

HippyHeadHunter: want to see some gross stuff?
eggsilikeskitzo7: why not
eggsilikeskitzo7: how gross could it be
HippyHeadHunter: (I edited out the URL here) download these lol
eggsilikeskitzo7: download
eggsilikeskitzo7: i don't trust
HippyHeadHunter: well at least look at the page
eggsilikeskitzo7: oh god
HippyHeadHunter: lol
eggsilikeskitzo7: i almost puked
HippyHeadHunter: lol
eggsilikeskitzo7: seriously
eggsilikeskitzo7: GAH
eggsilikeskitzo7: the perverted nature
eggsilikeskitzo7: is that NATURAL?
HippyHeadHunter: penis mutilation
eggsilikeskitzo7: do they CUT them>
eggsilikeskitzo7: OW
eggsilikeskitzo7: how much meth would it take ease THAT pain
HippyHeadHunter: um
HippyHeadHunter: the guy obviously did it for the pain
eggsilikeskitzo7: OH GOD
eggsilikeskitzo7: OW
HippyHeadHunter: watch it!
eggsilikeskitzo7: kyle
eggsilikeskitzo7: are you serious
eggsilikeskitzo7: omg
eggsilikeskitzo7: its members only
eggsilikeskitzo7: that's too gross anyway
eggsilikeskitzo7: OW
eggsilikeskitzo7: is that the grossest thing you have ever seen?
HippyHeadHunter: no
eggsilikeskitzo7: it gets WORSE?
HippyHeadHunter: oh hell yeah
eggsilikeskitzo7: oh god
eggsilikeskitzo7: ..
eggsilikeskitzo7: the interent
HippyHeadHunter: and illegal lol
eggsilikeskitzo7: cruel internet
eggsilikeskitzo7: so much for 
eggsilikeskitzo7: "protecting me"


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


> no


----------



## playstopause

Well that was fun.


----------



## playstopause

Almost laughed!


----------



## playstopause

What the heck are we gonna do with that?


----------



## playstopause

It's difficult.


----------



## playstopause

... yet very nice.


----------



## playstopause

And confy too.


----------



## playstopause

What a beautiful world.


----------



## playstopause

DoN,t u think?!?16


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahahaha


----------



## Lucky Seven

qwertyuiop


----------



## D-EJ915

magicalness


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to be BEFORE morning, wow, I haven't done this in, uh, I'm not even sure how long... 'night


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E<>


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

III


----------



## g3rmanium

AAA


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Playing with POD patches is fun.. too fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Playing with POD patches is fun.. too fun.



Satan?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

And I just realised I'm going through an EQ before teh sound hits the speakers. Bummer. Re-eqing ahoy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jj


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> And I just realised I'm going through an EQ before teh sound hits the speakers. Bummer. Re-eqing ahoy.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, feck that, these are not for recording purposes so I'll leave the eq on.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Actually, feck that, these are not for recording purposes so I'll leave the eq on.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cto.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Conque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

777


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD.


----------



## g3rmanium

OOO-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eoo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nnno.


----------



## g3rmanium

D77


----------



## g3rmanium

D989.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mmmm


----------



## loktide

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/37790-podxt-tone-test-brief-doubletracked-riff-drums.html


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/37790-podxt-tone-test-brief-doubletracked-riff-drums.html


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Bump0rzs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Flonk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

34100!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.b


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## Zepp88

Anybody else think that would be a badass body inlay?


----------



## Zepp88

Styled a bit differently? 

In abalone


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'tis Thor's 'ammer, it cannae be bad


----------



## Zepp88

Thors hammer is  and 

I'm getting one tattooed...it's gonna happen...


----------



## Zepp88

I like the shape of this one better.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I think it would be pretty neat if it was a metallic inlay, tbh.. especially silver (ish) on black.. or it could be burned on a natural finish... 

' ere's an expencive Finnish version, modelled after real pendants, apparently


----------



## Zepp88

I'm planning on it going on my next KxK which will have a black quilted or flamed maple top.

The inlay will be below the bridge


----------



## Zepp88

LP style shape of course.


----------



## g3rmanium

D89.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> LP style shape of course.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Should be relatively easy to photoshop some of that jewellery onto a piccie of a black LP to see what it looks like.. I wish I still had other stuff than MS Paint


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>








Like my KxK that is being built


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Should be relatively easy to photoshop some of that jewellery onto a piccie of a black LP to see what it looks like.. I wish I still had other stuff than MS Paint



I'm useless when it comes to that shit.

I'm only good with forging metals, operatings flesh grinders, smiting teh foes, wielding teh hammers, and build computer machine.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Like my KxK that is being built



Never been a fan of SGs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm useless when it comes to that shit.
> 
> I'm only good with forging metals, operatings flesh grinders, smiting teh foes, wielding teh hammers, and build computer machine.



And stuff.


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

And blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Never been a fan of SGs.



 That's not an SG shape...


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


>



TEH METALS!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ZeroSignal

This thread is STILL pointless.

Discuss.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

It's about number of posts, not about numbers of es


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> This thread is STILL pointless.
> 
> Discuss.



YOU SHALL BE SMASHED BY THE HAMMER OF THOR!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Rom


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That's not an SG shape...



Oh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> YOU SHALL BE SMASHED BY THE HAMMER OF THOR!



 Huh? How can I smash myself...?


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Huh? How can I smash myself...?



Don't ask. Just do it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blab.


----------



## g3rmanium

Voo.


----------



## g3rmanium

T,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Whop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Coo.


----------



## g3rmanium

(99.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Don't ask. Just do it.



Fine!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Don't ask. Just do it.



SMASH  SMASH  SMASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Rape and pillage, too.


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Rape and pillage, too.






 hungus spares your soul!


----------



## Zepp88

ICRAVEBRAIN


----------



## Wiggywiggler

none 'ere


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE


----------



## Lee

IN D FACE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg...


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Wiggywiggler

zips





















wide




















open











lol


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rars



ALL THE TIME!


----------



## D-EJ915

shweee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

tt?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## Desecrated

night!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

aww goodnight


----------



## Zepp88

Right now Division's Trinity is kicking my ass


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

hmm


----------



## D-EJ915

wahooo


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Right now Division's Trinity is kicking my ass



Then why don't you kick its ass back?

I wouldn't stand for it kicking my ass.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Naren

Ohhhhh yeaaaaah.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmmm sup sexy


----------



## Naren

(shocked)


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Naren

Right back atcha! 

Huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

<333


----------



## Naren




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

ramen time



lol


----------



## Naren

Sup, Dej?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE~_-


----------



## g3rmanium

M-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z99.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

34200!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Noo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ddd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kii.


----------



## g3rmanium

Phuzz of deathhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Con.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## Desecrated

awful morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cc.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Mm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nn


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sio0.


----------



## g3rmanium

BB.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZz,


----------



## g3rmanium

Uuu.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

KJj.


----------



## Lee

EeE.


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> EeE.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Whom!


----------



## Lee

Boom!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## Lee

Holy shit. That's all I have to say


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Desecrated

GOOD EVENING


----------



## D-EJ915

grrrr


----------



## Lucky Seven

&#8834;&#20108;&#20108;&#20108;(^&#969;^)&#20108;&#20108;&#20108;&#12388;


----------



## D-EJ915

wow...


----------



## Lee

H E L L O


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> GOOD EVENING



Sigged!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

rawrwar


----------



## ZeroSignal

rawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawrarawrwarawrwarawrwarawra


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## ZeroSignal

wheeeehw


----------



## ZeroSignal

wheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeehwheeeh


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## ZeroSignal

Random word.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Happy Camper

you pretentious fucking losers
you've got nothing at all
you've got your fingers in your asshole
and your hand on the call
and you talk such fucking horseshit
that it's hard to believe
that you almost make careers out of being naive

you, you are a fucker coz you sold my guitar
you, you are a fucker, seeking fortune in bars
you, you are a fucker, coz you say such stupid shit
i've got a better line in pocket lint

than what you've done with it

so if you are an asshole who pretends to be a friend
then get your ass in music, you'll be set to the end, ending,
and now you've got the nerve to ask me about my temper?
why yes, i have become a fucking happy camper!

i hate your fucking faces and your trendy cut hair,
i hate the fact you think your job will go anywhere
because it's use is just the same as what i shit into the bowl
just like the mess between your ears is like the mess in my hole

i hate your loser friends who only come out when it's right
i hate that when it's down you run instead of fight
i'm set to think you lot in life to test the stronger ones
will just require some chicken shit and also sneakers for the run.

i dig it away, the shit you puked instead of swallowed,
in an attempt to try and find the dick instead of the load,
so when you move and stand aside my mood will hamper,
and yes, i will become a fucking happy camper!

stuck in endless winter with your press to keep you sane
wait for useless numbers to grow useful once again

where the heat will come again, your flaw grows sick,
your flaw will send, the shit you call your business

to the place that is your end

stuck in the winter, cold and wet,
your stupid friends have come and went
and you've left behind your idiot job,
and it's far from a prize, you fucking dink

...your'e a fucking dink...yeah!
...how's this for punk? dink!!!

...suck my cock , you pathetic excuse for a human being...
you're a neurotic, homophobic, racist dork... you've also got a lot
of balls to dick with someone else's life, you fucking pseudo ghetto
"boy in the hood" middle class white spoiled rotten bored "gangsta"
wanna-be hunk of regenerated red neck bullshit! thank christ you don't
have to rely on that staggering intellect or dynamic personality to
intimidate others, shit for brains. shut the fuck up, and get out of
your parent's house and get a real job, you putz, and for god's sake,
quit being such a fucking sheep!!! now grow the hell up!!!...dink.

i let it get me down because you're in it for the glory
and i'd rather leave with reason than go dying for a story
and this whole l.a. rock thing

that the malls are buying up
it doesn't work, it doesn't work,
it's so inbred i might throw up...

and now i'm put into the middle

with the contracts and the bunk, and i always end up

hearing "hey, man, punk... let's have more punk!"
so here i am to do a favour, save some hassle kiss and tell,
that either way my music's shit and it ain't ever going to sell

so if you've got the gall to take this shit blown up your ass
and youv'e got the cash and balls to pump the same crap out in mass
then hell, i'll stand aside and with your plans i'll never tamper
i'll sit and write you songs and be a fucking happy camper.

yeah, send me out a contract and in clauses you will lurk
the smaller points so i can give it all and save you work
you say an album's not an album without issues left to hamper...
well then, fuck,
...i guess i am a fucking
...happy
...fucking
...camper.


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha


----------



## Lee

Word.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## playstopause

Yeah sure.


----------



## playstopause

We all go "yeah sure"


----------



## playstopause

But "yaeh sure" is another option.


----------



## playstopause

It might be useful at some point.


----------



## playstopause

Who the hell knows?


----------



## playstopause

You know?


----------



## playstopause

It can happen anyfuckintime.


----------



## playstopause

Grabs you when you least expect it.


----------



## playstopause

And...


----------



## playstopause

BADAFUCKINBOUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

(kind of shit that might happen)


----------



## playstopause

Ouf...............


That was hard.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> (kind of shit that might happen)



Hell yeah.

But quite delightful at the same time.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> But quite delightful at the same time.



 SO true. +14545345


----------



## playstopause

So this is it.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So this is it.



Yeah, i'll see ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

Rwar it is then.


----------



## playstopause

How have we become such animals?


----------



## playstopause

We're loosing it...


----------



## playstopause

Slowly but surely...


----------



## playstopause

Drop by drop.


----------



## playstopause

(that kind of shit happens!!!)


----------



## D-EJ915

waha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

hai


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Desecrated

*solo*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy shiat, batmen! Mine head is being hammered by wee little hammermen. ouchie.


----------



## Desecrated

hurry up robin, bring the batman-anti-hangover spray


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lucky Seven

muddy dicks


----------



## Alpo

I haven't posted here in two weeks.


----------



## Desecrated

I haven't posted here in 2 hours


----------



## Alpo




----------



## Wiggywiggler

I have not... done something.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

Alpo said:


> I haven't posted here in two weeks.


crazy


----------



## D-EJ915

300...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Butterfly mod


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Desecrated

night


----------



## Lucky Seven

SAUSAGE PARTY


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## ZeroSignal

"...I don't give a fuck you fucking fuck! (hell yeah you fucking suck!) Oh fuck us all!"


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

tigger!!


----------



## Desecrated

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## Lucky Seven

WINrar


----------



## Lee

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Lucky Seven

12 year olds


----------



## Lee

Lucky Seven said:


> 12 year olds


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lucky Seven

CHA-LA HEAD-CHA-LA


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

yes


----------



## ZeroSignal

Da funk?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

da evening yo, my dawgs and snizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

zaha!


----------



## bobbyretelle

I'm surprised this hast been turned into the longest conversation ever yet.


----------



## D-EJ915

it was before


----------



## Desecrated

yes it was


----------



## Lucky Seven

YO DAWGS


----------



## D-EJ915

umm hiya =3


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

hey <3 what's up?

naren fucked stuff up by not coming on as much


----------



## Lee

I'm back at school 



You?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm yeah I have class tomorrow :/


----------



## Lee

What time?

Monday,Wednesday and Friday are my early days


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> What time?
> 
> Monday,Wednesday and Friday are my early days


ah tuesday/thursday I go from 9:30 to 1515 and on monday/wednesday I have class at 1400 then again at 1700


----------



## Lee

I don't have class on Tuesday/Thursday till 11


----------



## D-EJ915

ok...3 hours before my class


----------



## Lee

It's late for me


----------



## D-EJ915

HaGeN02 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol wut?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


ummm ... haha


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> HaGeN02 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



dubyah tee eff?


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> HaGeN02 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


>


 but they're not naked


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> but they're not naked



your point?


----------



## Naren

You guys are sicko pervs who are going to suffer for ETERNITY! 

...


----------



## B Lopez

You guys are fuckin weird as fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E:.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_--


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Mm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.b


----------



## g3rmanium

Nn.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Bb,


----------



## g3rmanium

Wong.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## Metal Ken

no wonder you have like, 15000 posts but only like, 240 actual posts


----------



## g3rmanium

Blab.


----------



## g3rmanium

Metal Ken said:


> no wonder you have like, 15000 posts but only like, 240 actual posts



You have found my secret!  


Now you must die!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> You guys are sicko pervs who are going to suffer for ETERNITY!
> 
> ...



Hey, what do you mean "you guys"? I just called him a pedophile with that bear! In case you were wondering, that bear is called "Pedobear." What makes you think I condone this?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> What makes you think I condone this?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nnn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Flob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jjj.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

34400.


----------



## g3rmanium

DD.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttq


----------



## g3rmanium

Bb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

jj.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wong.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jj.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom HEADSHOT!


----------



## g3rmanium

#bbb.


----------



## g3rmanium

pzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Jjj..


----------



## g3rmanium

nn


----------



## Desecrated

boring


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah...finished that program


----------



## Desecrated

still bored


----------



## bostjan

Anyone seen "Hot Fuzz?"


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!


----------



## bostjan

Anyone seen "Sublime?"


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

bostjan said:


> Anyone seen "Sublime?"


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm...


----------



## Lee

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!!!


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> Anyone seen "Sublime?"



Sublime (2007) (V)

That one ?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hughes & Kettner TriAmp MK II  The Ultimate Tube Head WANT


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee

I want the warp x


----------



## Desecrated

I want my guitars.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lucky Seven

needs better pickups and cab, but sounds pretty sick!


----------



## Naren

Sounded pretty good considering the crappy stock pickups.


----------



## arnoroth661

lol at the mirror.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Lee

rakakaka


----------



## Lucky Seven

OMG, never seen Cutie Honey, but this song is amazing!


----------



## Naren

Well, they really really really changed it. The original was not metally AT ALL and was one of the most J-Pop-sounding songs ever made. The lyrics are like "Please! I'm begging you! Don't come any closer! Don't come any closer! No! I don't want to! Honey Flash! I'm going to transform nowww." The beginning lyrics are like "The recent young girls with their little derrieres and petit chests" (something like that, I don't remember).

As for the "Hokuto no Ken" song, my band has a song about Raou from Hokuto no Ken called "Reaching for the Heavens." and before we played it, I said (all in Japanese mind you), "This next song is one of our new ones. It's about everyone's favorite martial artist ruler of a post-apocalyptic age. In other words... you're already dead." and then we started the song. But, at practice, I jokingly would introduce it saying, "You're shocked... Now you're already singing." which is part of the lyrics from that "Hokuto no ken" song and part of a recent ad campaign for singing to "Hokuto no Ken" songs (they took the line "you're already dead" and made it "you're already singing." Sounds really weird in English, but it sounds hilarious in Japanese).


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Well, they really really really changed it. The original was not metally AT ALL and was one of the most J-Pop-sounding songs ever made. The lyrics are like "Please! I'm begging you! Don't come any closer! Don't come any closer! No! I don't want to! Honey Flash! I'm going to transform nowww." The beginning lyrics are like "The recent young girls with their little derrieres and petit chests" (something like that, I don't remember).



Wow, does this sorta thing ever seem less shocking/weird in Japanese, or what?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol cutey honey and cutey honey flash...

you don't want to watch them


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeha


----------



## D-EJ915

34444


----------



## Zepp88

I  Porcupine Tree and you should too.

Nobody should watch anime.

That is all.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Wow, does this sorta thing ever seem less shocking/weird in Japanese, or what?



Shocking? No. Weird? Yes.

But you've never seen Cutie Honey before, so you can't really understand how the lyrics PERFECTLY fit what the series is about. I've seen a few episodes of the original animation and of the remake and it's pretty mediocre, in my opinion. 

I actually really liked the live action "Cutie Honey" movie with Erika Sato (who is insanely hot and cute). That's not the thing you usually admit, but they tried to make her out to be the cutest thing ever. The major difference between the live action and animation is that there's tons of nudity and sexual innuendos and extreme sexual stuff in the animation, but none of that in the live action movie. They still have some sexual tension and lots of scenes with her skimpy clothes or tight outfits, but no nudity or actual sex.

As for the lyrics in Japanese animations, there are things that work in some languages but don't work in other languages. Have you ever thought of the propensity for English speakers to always sing "Yeah!" or "No no no!" even though they're no confirming or denying anything. Can you imagine how a translation of a rap song would be "Yes, that's correct. I agree. Yes. Yes. This is the remix. Indeed. We are going to start. No, no, no. I love you." It would make no sense. Why do they keep saying "yeah" and "no"? There are a lot of expressions in English that don't sound cool in any other language and there are Japanese expressions and lyrics that sound really cool or expressive in Japanese but sound idiotic in translation. That's why professionally translated Japanese animation generally just has the lyrics translated to the gyst of what it means and not directly. They try to go for the spirit and feeling of the original Japanese but not for the absolute meaning, which would sound quite idiotic in English. I once was going to join a metal band where the guitarist had written all the lyrics already and had written them in English. The English was totally fucked up and I'd have to rewrite it for it to work, but the subject matter he was singing about was completely different than anything any American or European metal band would sing about. In the end, I decided that I really didn't want to join that band and I ended up making my own with some other guys I met.



Zepp88 said:


> I  Porcupine Tree and you should too.
> 
> Nobody should watch anime.
> 
> That is all.



I hate Porcupine Tree and I don't see why anyone should. 

As for animation, it's another medium besides live action or computer animation. It has just as much of a right to be watched as any other genre. And companies like Disney and Ghibli are quite popular. 

That is all, I guess.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## swedenuck

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> F!



, F!


----------



## ZeroSignal

swedenuck said:


> F!



, F!U
















j/k


----------



## g3rmanium

F~


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> , F!U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k




FU'd


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> FU'd


----------



## g3rmanium

#nn


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ezz.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez-z


----------



## g3rmanium

E.j


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

h.


----------



## g3rmanium

m..


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## g3rmanium

j.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

guitars


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

34500.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann! 

How has your day been? Any nice walks?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

Simon


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Lee




----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Lee!


----------



## Desecrated

:hello:


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

OHIO!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

iowa


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

X!


----------



## D-EJ915

hey kona <3


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## bostjan

Desecrated said:


> Sublime (2007) (V)
> 
> That one ?



Yeah.

I saw it.

Don't know what to say.

I was underwhelmed by the development, but the premise was pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## D-EJ915

put on my tightest pair of jeans >W<


----------



## Lucky Seven

I like your oni...


----------



## bostjan

Lucky Seven said:


> I like your oni...



Me too! I've got to get my act together and start selling off some of my sixers. I definately won't need so many guitars anymore, as the Oni can do so much more.


----------



## Lucky Seven

how much was it again?


----------



## D-EJ915

sup bostjan, where'd the inquisition go?


----------



## arnoroth661

Hey. 





Can I borrow 50 grand?


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


>



Come on.


----------



## bostjan

It was over a thousand, but it was under three thousand. 

The inquisition ended about 165 years ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

your avvie you silly!


----------



## Lee

Homework


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Lucky Seven

Nar Nar


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/mine/lol


----------



## Lee

roflcopter


----------



## D-EJ915

sexay


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Desecrated

afternoon


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Don't make you hurt me.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Dance of the sugar plum fairy is nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

oookay


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I want a pointy V


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I just realised that could represent a shaft followed by a nutsack


----------



## Desecrated

o==========8


----------



## Desecrated

^^thats a dick


----------



## Lucky Seven

8IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Dick. Such a nickname.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM

/a/ - Anime & Manga AHAHAHAHAHAAHA Dio


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL nice


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Dick. Such a nickname.



Beats kikkeli every day.
kyrpä sounds pretty good. But you cant really put it in a sentence and make it sound macho.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Beats kikkeli every day.
> kyrpä sounds pretty good. But you cant really put it in a sentence and make it sound macho.



"Saatanan kyrpänaama runkkari perkele" makes an alrighty sentence.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!
> 
> How has your day been? Any nice walks?



Hallo Simon!

Nein, noch keine Spaziergänge. Aber am Samstag wahrscheinlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Simon



 Lee


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Lee!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E!



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E-e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E




















.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E






















/


----------



## g3rmanium

E6


----------



## Wiggywiggler

A 
B 
C



woo yay
yay yay


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> A
> B
> C
> 
> 
> 
> woo yay
> yay yay


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Mm.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Me?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Me?



Mäh?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Mæh ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

øh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Mæh ?



Mæh'd?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> "Saatanan kyrpänaama runkkari perkele" makes an alrighty sentence.



perkele don't sound macho, can you imagine Rambo looking at 200 enemy soldiers and going, "perkele" 

"kyrpänaama runkkariiiiiiii" Sounds like a perfect phrase to use if you ever fall of a clip.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> perkele don't sound macho, can you imagine Rambo looking at 200 enemy soldiers and going, "perkele"
> 
> "kyrpänaama runkkariiiiiiii" Sounds like a perfect phrase to use if you ever fall of a clip.



Yes, I can. Unless he said it like a Swede would.



You are indeed correct about the falling off thingy.


----------



## swedenuck

It's all greek to me.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Might not be work safe, faul language


Your basic finnish lesson:


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.q


----------



## swedenuck

artificial post-whorification


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> artificial post-whorification



Rulez.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"q


----------



## Wiggywiggler

EQ'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E...ric...I...dle.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> EQ'd!



EQ'd to fuck!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Oops,

34600!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jj.


----------



## g3rmanium

DD.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ii.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U..


----------



## g3rmanium

D..


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Mm.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

DD.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jjjl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mmoo.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Memq

IBANEZ ROCKZ!!!

MY RG7621 ROCKZ!!!

I DONT WANT TO EDIT MY LAST POST!!!!

SEVESTRING.ORG RULEZ!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

H..


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!

I'm going home today guys


----------



## Lee

Fall break?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

Answer the question


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

hey!!!


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## D-EJ915

lollers!"


----------



## Kotex

Man....


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> hey!!!


----------



## Desecrated

HI lee


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Lee!


----------



## Lee

Hallo Simon!


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

yo


----------



## D-EJ915

at home


----------



## Lucky Seven

I am self-proclaimed awesome!


This is one of my favorite scenes from Neon Genesis Evangelion, though short, it's just so cool. Awesome music too.


----------



## Naren

Your Neon Genesis Evangelion fanboy obsession is eternal and boundless.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Your Neon Genesis Evangelion fanboy obsession is eternal and boundless.



Your Fist of the North Star obsession is eternal and boundless. 

Isn't that an awesome song though?






lulz you should marry her, Naren. I remember when half of our school didn't go to homecoming because an anime convention was on the same night, lol. Anime conventions ftl.


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Your Fist of the North Star obsession is eternal and boundless.



Yes... yes, it is... 



Lucky Seven said:


> lulz you should marry her, Naren. I remember when half of our school didn't go to homecoming because an anime convention was on the same night, lol. Anime conventions ftl.



Why should I marry some not-particularly-good-looking girl that I've never met before who has two children dressed up like japanimation characters when I hate "cosplay" and despise people who engage in it?  Maybe I should randomly pick a picture off the internet and say you should marry her/him. 

Are you inferring that you go to a REALLY REALLY nerdy school? Going to an anime convention instead of homecoming is lame. Me? I wouldn't have gone to either... even though I technically DID go to my high school homecoming way back when...


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Lee!



Hallo Lee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hallo Simon!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

ski


----------



## g3rmanium

ovitch


----------



## g3rmanium

of


----------



## g3rmanium

ovicic


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

_M._


----------



## g3rmanium

Mmm.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

hello johann


----------



## Desecrated

good morning to everyone.

Mermaids to lee and kyle. 

the rest of you get scones.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hello johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

42.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

.2


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

34700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

Iii.


----------



## g3rmanium

UU.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uu.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawwrrr


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Lee




----------



## twooos

your mum has chlamydia


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

twooos said:


> your mum has chlamydia



I know!!!
Next time I'm using protection


----------



## D-EJ915

wow...


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> I know!!!
> Next time I'm using protection


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL


----------



## Desecrated

I'm just going to post some mindless stuff, to help this thread along.


----------



## Desecrated

llalalalalala~


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to be COOKIE when I grow up


----------



## Desecrated

it's saturday today right ?


----------



## Desecrated

I should really do something fun today


----------



## Desecrated

but laying on my back, watching horrormovies and eating pasta sounds so much better


----------



## Desecrated

And I'm not talking about eating pasta to the movie, thats just perverted


----------



## Desecrated

I get that somebody wants a little snack to the movie, but jesus these days they are selling pizza in the theaters.


----------



## Desecrated

"ooo popcorn no, I'm sorry , I had my mind on a fucking stew!"


----------



## Desecrated

Don't eat food that comes in buckets, 

Buckets are the kitchen utilities of the farmyard.


----------



## Desecrated

34729


----------



## Desecrated

is it still Saturday ?


----------



## Desecrated

New page


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Don't eat food that comes in buckets,
> 
> Buckets are the kitchen utilities of the farmyard.



I'm dragging this with me to the other page. This is my healthy propaganda slogan for this week.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1+


----------



## Desecrated

1200 posts in this thread. fucking naren has almost 3000, I need to post here more.

Germanium has like 9,455 posts. Thats just sick.


----------



## Desecrated

I might as well turn the page now.


----------



## Desecrated

last post


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Desecrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dragging this with me to the other page. This is my healthy propaganda slogan for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat food that comes in buckets,
> 
> Buckets are the kitchen utilities of the farmyard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Allen Garrow




----------



## ZeroSignal

Poor girl...


----------



## D-EJ915

man that is crazy


----------



## Desecrated

you could fit at least 7 of your girls in that woman. 
and 2-3 copies of yourself to.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

really?


----------



## Desecrated

I think so, you should at least try.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Just got my fucking first yellow bar!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I've had a mars bar.


----------



## Desecrated

I have 1 handlebar in my room. I use it for percussion.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Pianos ftw.


----------



## Desecrated

pianos is really for the win, I need to tune mine


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I've never tuned a piano. Possibly never will.


----------



## Desecrated

I will never do it myself either, thats what you have pro's for.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, thats it for now, I'm going off to watch some goatporn, but will be back later in a hour or two, just post random nonsense and I'll be along...


----------



## Desecrated

o yeah, we should really try to take the 35000 posts mark tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

been out all day


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> Okay, thats it for now, I'm going off to watch some goatporn, but will be back later in a hour or two, just post random nonsense and I'll be along...



That reminds me of something I saw...





...Involving a dude and a dolphin.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> That reminds me of something I saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Involving a dude and a dolphin.


----------



## Desecrated

this is a post


----------



## Desecrated

e!


----------



## Desecrated

OGREEE


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This area has been cleared from anyone else's messages.


----------



## Desecrated

thats one way of looking at it.


----------



## Desecrated

More posts


----------



## Desecrated

now it's two


----------



## Desecrated

And now it's a party in my tummy


----------



## Desecrated

I need engl to make a savage preamp,


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..and give it to me.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm


----------



## ZeroSignal

contributing


----------



## ZeroSignal

to


----------



## ZeroSignal

this


----------



## ZeroSignal

thread


----------



## ZeroSignal

thread


----------



## Desecrated

great, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## ZeroSignal

mother


----------



## ZeroSignal

fuckers


----------



## ZeroSignal

Holy shit! My computer just went insane and posted the word "thread" a million times!  Does that sound like some shitty virus?


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Holy shit! My computer just went insane and posted the word "thread" a million times!  Does that sound like some shitty virus?



Sounds weird, kill it.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Sounds weird, kill it.



What? My computer?


----------



## Desecrated

of course !!!

No but seriously, do you have a virus program.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ah yeah. AVG antivirus and spyware. I never find anything though...


----------



## Desecrated

firewall ?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Windows XP built in firewall.


----------



## Desecrated

Get zonealarm, if your not on vista, then you need to uninstall vista and get XP


----------



## ZeroSignal

What does that do...?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


>



I'm pretty sure it's something you DON'T want to see. I didn't want to see it, And I think it's technically illegal. Oh yeah, and it's a video.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it gets rid of your Vista and replaces it with the best working Windows OS at the moment.

Srsly, Zonealarm is a firewall, and it controls your Internet traffic.


----------



## Stitch

Say what you want about XP, but 2000 was muchg better. 

Just don't talk about ME. That was atrocious.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> o yeah, we should really try to take the 35000 posts mark tonight.



Woah a challenge


----------



## Stitch

I'm up for a challenge. 

Wait, what time zone is Sweden? GMT +1?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Aye, and Finnyland is GMT+2


----------



## arnoroth661

35k, let's go!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hey ho, let's go


----------



## arnoroth661

Who can spell in spanish... I know how to say it..

"Let's go, let's go, the migration police!"


----------



## Lucky Seven

OH BABY


----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


> OH BABY



Hail from Texas! 

... Oh, wait, I meant


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'b


----------



## ZeroSignal

once


----------



## ZeroSignal

^
It did it again!


----------



## Lucky Seven

We need Nar Nar!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lucky Seven said:


> That reminds me of something I saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Involving a dude and a dolphin.


----------



## Desecrated

BANZAIIIII!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I've loaded Psychofagist and Are ready for some speed posting.


----------



## Desecrated

it's only 200 posts left


----------



## Lucky Seven

ONII-CHAN


----------



## Desecrated

Shouldn't take longer then restringing a floyd rose.


----------



## Lucky Seven

ONI GUITARS-CHAN


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr?


----------



## Desecrated

123,123,1234,222222,noise,blastbeat, 123,123,7


----------



## Lucky Seven

GIRL I JUST DIED IN YOUR ARMS TONIGHT

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENIS


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> ONII-CHAN



that reminded me, I need to spank my brother next time I see him


----------



## Lucky Seven

gay

ONII-GUITARS


----------



## Desecrated

Good afternoon and a good rawr to you all.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I really want an oni-7 right now


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Funkay-eh


----------



## Desecrated

there is a fine line between being gay for your brother and incest.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I really want an oni-7 right now



I want a 9-string or at least a 8. but then I need extended fretboard.


----------



## Lucky Seven

But I will call it Onii-chan


----------



## Desecrated

another post, while waiting for others to post.


----------



## Lucky Seven

gas gas gasy djegjhebe

8IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> But I will call it Onii-chan



Get =3 has 12th fret inlay


----------



## Lucky Seven

*puts on some x japan*


----------



## Desecrated

JapaneseGuitar / GUNDAM SOUND SERIES


----------



## Lucky Seven

hmmm


----------



## Desecrated

I switched to meshuggah, I need something to make me post more random.


----------



## Desecrated

I always wanted a guitar that looks like a giant scythe. Cause I'm just that corny...


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> rawrr?



where did you go ???


----------



## Desecrated

e:e:E:E:E:E:E::E:E:E:E


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> JapaneseGuitar / GUNDAM SOUND SERIES


----------



## Desecrated

We need a germanium smiley


----------



## Lucky Seven

X Japan's "Art of Life"


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


>



Wow, thats a swedish magazine.


----------



## ZeroSignal

A house had a german...


----------



## Desecrated

:german:


----------



## Desecrated

we need a german smiley to


----------



## Lucky Seven

I should get ¯&#969;¯ as my 12th fret inlay on my Onii-guitar


----------



## ZeroSignal

:ruarc:


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I should get ¯&#969;¯ as my 12th fret inlay on my Onii-guitar



Fucking awsome, do it.


----------



## Makelele

Desecrated said:


> We need a germanium smiley



That'd probably be a giant E.


----------



## Desecrated

Get it in the same colors as a sailor uniform.


----------



## Lucky Seven

OH HERRO DAR


----------



## Desecrated

Makelele said:


> That'd probably be a giant E.



yeah something like that. And something that you just type :e and it will show up.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Makelele said:


> That'd probably be a giant E.



:germanium: = *E*


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> :germanium: = *E*



even better


----------



## Lucky Seven

gtg


----------



## Desecrated

*DESECRATED PRODUCTIONS*
Productive Desecration Since 2004​


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> gtg



Got to go, or just a typo ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawr.

Had to practise a bit


----------



## Desecrated

*DESECRATED PRODUCTIONS*
_~Productive Desecration Since 2004~_​


----------



## Wiggywiggler

good good


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> rawr.
> 
> Had to practise a bit



oooo, watcha practicing on ?


----------



## Desecrated

is it sunday today ?


----------



## Desecrated

concatenation


----------



## Desecrated

we need more posters.


----------



## Desecrated

What time is it in usa/canada now. they should be awake.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> oooo, watcha practicing on ?



Clean sounds.


----------



## Stitch

Its just before midday I think.

The guys from the states suck. What time is it in India?


----------



## Desecrated

india is like 3 am right now, or something like that.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Clean sounds.



oooo, thats hard.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

got purdy good, so I wnr back to noodling with distortion


----------



## Desecrated

dammit, sevenstring is lagging for me.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'tis lagging fer all. The end is nigh.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> got purdy good, so I wnr back to noodling with distortion



I'm going to record with distortion tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> I'm going to record with distortion tomorrow. Can't wait.



Ohh pro. I'm reduced to noodling  I think I need to record some covers some day to get myself going further.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Ohh pro. I'm reduced to noodling  I think I need to record some covers some day to get myself going further.



Just write some own songs, that always helps pushing oneself. 
Try to write 4 songs that uses all the 7 strings.


----------



## Desecrated

Or get one of these 

FENDER SQUIER AVRIL LAVIGNE TELE - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Desecrated

FENDER SQUIER HELLO KITTY STRAT PINK - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Desecrated

FENDER SQ HELLO KITTY MINI STRAT BK - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm not a creative person, which sucks 

I think Thomann has cheaper prices for sweden


----------



## Stitch

Is the site slow as fuck for everyone else as well?


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

stitch216 said:


> Is the site slow as fuck for everyone else as well?



same here.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I'm not a creative person, which sucks
> 
> I think Thomann has cheaper prices for sweden



There are some excellent books on that subject. That will help you a lot.


----------



## Stitch

I just checked, apparently the site has 2,639 visitors. That'll be why. Lnuts:

Yet only four people in this thread. That doesn't average out well considering this is the biggest thread in the site.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Only the biggest dicks can enter the biggest thread 

Also, same prices, I think the hello kitty was more expencive when I last checked.


----------



## Lucky Seven

byak


----------



## Desecrated

check out authors like: 

dorte Nielsen
arthur freeman
peter ura bender
stephen d effert
jack foster
phillipa davis


----------



## Desecrated

stitch216 said:


> I just checked, apparently the site has 2,639 visitors. That'll be why. Lnuts:
> 
> Yet only four people in this thread. That doesn't average out well considering this is the biggest thread in the site.



Yeah we need more people to post here, if all of regulars at least posted once a day this thread would advance a lot faster.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I think Thomann has cheaper prices for sweden



Cause sweden is better


----------



## Stitch

Someone PM Chris with that fucking great idea. Like conscription.

"If you want to be a member here, you must post in THIS thread once a day."


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> byak


----------



## Desecrated

stitch216 said:


> Someone PM Chris with that fucking great idea. Like conscription.
> 
> "If you want to be a member here, you must post in THIS thread once a day."



would be nice, how many members does this site have now. Must be a couple


----------



## Desecrated

I still can't understand how this page can be this big and still not overloaded with newbies and assholes.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawrr, anyone?


----------



## Desecrated

34888 nice number.


----------



## Desecrated

Rawr!!!!!!!
Banzai!!!!!
Banan!!!!!!
basturunk!
Repost!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

watch this


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What do you mean no assholes? How can you have buttsecks without assholes?



Lucky Seven said:


> watch this




Egad.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> watch this




What in hell was that.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Japanese way of dementing the west. And it's working.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> What do you mean no assholes? How can you have buttsecks without assholes?



You truly are the anal master.


----------



## Stitch

Don't post videos, they take longer to comment on. Post pictures if you have to post something.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Japanese way of dementing the west. And it's working.



I'm sure thats what america and japan are planning together, making really really dumb shows so that the rest of us dies of retard-idness


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Actually, Japan has a lot of America fan-bois.. maybe it's a propaganda war of sorts. I'd better get some pop-corn.

34900, biatch


----------



## Desecrated

Just another 100 posts


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Actually, Japan has a lot of America fan-bois.. maybe it's a propaganda war of sorts. I'd better get some pop-corn.



Europe has a lot of nippoholics to.


----------



## Stitch

Thats pretty good going.

We should really aim for 3,5500. 

I'm off to eat tea guys.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

muchos posterios to go.

Everyone else drinks tea. The british eat it...


----------



## Desecrated

stitch216 said:


> Thats pretty good going.
> 
> We should really aim for 3,5500.
> 
> I'm off to eat tea guys.



good luck


----------



## Desecrated

BTW
How the fuck do you eat tea ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wiggywiggler said:


> muchos posterios to go.
> 
> Everyone else drinks tea. The british eat it...



Them brits are weird.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> muchos posterios to go.
> 
> Everyone else drinks tea. The british eat it...



väärä britti,


----------



## Wiggywiggler

WOAH quote madness


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> WOAH quote madness



Best way to do it.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Best way to do it.




Yup, slam it right in, hard and fast, no warning


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit kyle needs a beating, first he tells me to go online and post like crazy here, and then He don't even show up. Kids these days


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Yup, slam it right in, hard and fast, no warning



Hell yes, we need to make a finnish/swedish sevenstring come-together, kinda like a gay/guitar meeting. Without the guitars. '


----------



## Desecrated

BTW.

Have you gotten another green bar ?


----------



## Desecrated

9.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, we need to make a finnish/swedish sevenstring come-together, kinda like a gay/guitar meeting. Without the guitars. '



You mean a good old-fashioned street fight?


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> You mean a good old-fashioned street fight?



That would be the Finnish way, get as much alcohol in one room and then just beat each other up, and the last one stadning gets to fuck the ones knocked out.


----------



## Desecrated

correction, the Scandinavian way.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats how I met my dog.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> BTW.
> 
> Have you gotten another green bar ?



Who?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Who?



you


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I don't think so


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I don't think so



Probably me who cant remember shit


----------



## Desecrated

1300 posts in this thread from me now.


----------



## Desecrated

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 9,455
D-EJ915 6,891
Alpo 3,644
Naren 2,751
Desecrated 1,300
Zepp88 950
Lucky Seven 911
yevetz 616
Wiggywiggler 609
playstopause 537
Lee 500


----------



## Wiggywiggler

remember?


----------



## Desecrated

Man I need to eat something. will be back in an hour, keep it going.-


----------



## Wiggywiggler

This > Japan


----------



## Stitch

I was eating tea. Tea is another word for dinner in the UK. You guys are all douchebags. 

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

stitch216 said:


> I was eating tea. Tea is another word for dinner in the UK. You guys are all douchebags.
> 
> E.



Tea is a herb, and Britons are all inbred bastards.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Yellow bars rule, ozzy neg'd me, that bastard


----------



## Stitch

Wiggywiggler said:


> Tea is a herb and a colloquialism for dinner, and English are all inbred bastards.



 on all counts, after editing.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

stitch216 said:


> on all counts, after editing.



 fair enough.


----------



## Desecrated

65 posts more
I'm back


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Woo-yay


----------



## Lucky Seven

penis


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Pen is what?


----------



## Lucky Seven

iiiiiiNATAS


----------



## Wiggywiggler

pen is satan ?

Pretty wild accusation


----------



## Desecrated

pen is long


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hm. Better reach with a longer pen..


----------



## Lucky Seven

I drive with my pen is


----------



## Desecrated

but thicker pen is better then long pen.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

34950


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Rawk


----------



## D-EJ915

weaklings of the mind!


----------



## Desecrated

we salute you who are about to rawk.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> weaklings of the mind!



howdy!


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Lucky Seven

pen0r


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hail


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Anyone got pics of KK Downing's ESP V?


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

americans are like the missing link between monkeys and humans.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hm. This is not a link.


----------



## D-EJ915

wahoozie


----------



## Desecrated

true. This is not a underlined text.


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Lucky Seven

OH SHI


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Lucky Seven

NOOOOOO


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Lucky Seven

OH FUCK


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> wahoozie



I'll nahoozle your wahoozie with my slzooshie


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Lucky Seven

ALMOST

THERE


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Aye.


----------



## Desecrated

13.


----------



## Lucky Seven

weminz


----------



## Desecrated

I have the power!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

arduous journeys


----------



## Desecrated

not yet


----------



## Lucky Seven

35000!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

s.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Oh well.


----------



## Desecrated

congrats kyle


----------



## Desecrated

lets go for 40 K
it's sunday anyway , hahahahah


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Lucky Seven

I AM AWESOME


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Lucky Seven said:


> I AM AWESOME


----------



## Lucky Seven

IT'S AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRIGHT!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..sometimes it is.


----------



## D-EJ915

my dad asked me if I knew how to take the radio out of the car, as if!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

heh


----------



## Lucky Seven

meh


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler

tee hee hee


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm watching a Kirk Hammett solo video right now. God he's sloppy, and horrible tone!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

He's better than I am.


----------



## Lucky Seven

True, but why do some people worship him? It's not like he's even put out any good music in a while.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I dunno.. he's had his moments, I suppose.


----------



## Desecrated

wiggy

You got your first light green bar 
Congrats.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy crapschizzle!


----------



## Desecrated

You should buy a new guitar to celebrate


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I have!


----------



## Desecrated

really ?? 

What ?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I made a pickup review here.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/38424-dimarzio-mo-joe.html


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven

WAHA


----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


> 35000!!!!!!



Holy crap I missed it.

How fast did you swim across the Rio Grande to get that?


----------



## D-EJ915

*licks rei's face*


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

max!


----------



## arnoroth661

Support the 100k reply thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Toto, I have a feeling were not in Kansas anymore..


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> Toto, I have a feeling were not in Kansas anymore..



Steve Lukather?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wee doggie, more like.


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrrar bed time


----------



## Lucky Seven

qsdfghnjm,


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Wiggywiggler

diharrhheerrerhheea


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> diharrhheerrerhheea



That sucks. but see it this way, it's lubrication for the analsex tonight.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> 35000!!!!!!



T3h pwn.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E-..


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

What the hell is this Soulja Boy thing?


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> What the hell is this Soulja Boy thing?



URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## eleven59

Don't ya just hate pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## g3rmanium

eleven59 said:


> Don't ya just hate pants?



 

A propos pants... Where's Aleksi/Alec Sea/Alpo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Paging Alpo...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

HI germanium, you missed the race last night, but nice to see you today.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> HI germanium, you missed the race last night, but nice to see you today.



Yeah my DSL is down since Friday two weeks ago 

Got a phone call today from the T-Com, they said they fixed it.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah my DSL is down since Friday two weeks ago
> 
> Got a phone call today from the T-Com, they said they fixed it.



Kick there face!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Kick there face!!!



I tried to but they wouldn't give me their phone number.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mmmo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baf.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ee;


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Ee;


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



      

Hallo Simon!


----------



## Stitch

Sorry, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Sorry, Johann!


----------



## Stitch

So! How are you doing? Gone for any walks lately?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> So! How are you doing? Gone for any walks lately?



Nah. I've been fat and lazy.


----------



## Stitch

What have you been doing then? Besides pwning the 100K thread?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> What have you been doing then? Besides pwning the 100K thread?



My DSL is down since two weeks ago Friday. So, essentially, nothing.  

Little bit of offline blogging.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Woosh.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> G.


----------



## CM_X5

I'm not a bucket.


----------



## Lee

CM_X5 said:


> I'm not a bucket.



Bucket!


----------



## Stitch

Yes you are.


----------



## Groff

CM_X5 said:


> I'm not a bucket.



i has a bucket!


----------



## Desecrated

My wife has some buckets in the stable.


----------



## Stitch

My buckets have some of your wife in the stable.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

My Stable has a wife, with buckets of your buckets, with some of his wife in the stable, with buckets.


----------



## Desecrated

_lol_


----------



## D-EJ915

where is rei at?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Quick, food shopping commensing, what to buy?


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh peanut butter, white bread and jelly, and beef ramen


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> uhh peanut butter, white bread and jelly, and beef ramen



 That's all the essentials.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Noodles and expencive stuffs. Nah.

Noodles and cottage cheese. and some pre-made salad. I have to be in bed in an hour, cba to make anything myself.


----------



## Stitch

A King size pack of Kleenex and a cheap top shelf magazine.


----------



## Buzz762

I just paid $20 for the distinct pleasure of pissing in a little plastic cup.


----------



## Stitch

Sounds damn good value. Where? For what purpose?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Stitch

Ayeoop, mate!


----------



## D-EJ915

all the hot guys are married haha


----------



## D-EJ915

sup stitch


----------



## Stitch

How are you doing, Jeffycakes?


----------



## D-EJ915

no jeffycakes!!!

I'm Kagami (or Asuka...) <3 *Licks*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm not married


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> all the hot guys are married haha



Not true, I'm married and I'm ugly as hell.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Not true, I'm married and I'm ugly as hell.



he said all, not only


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Stitch

E!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wie Gehts?


----------



## Stitch

Ich bin güt, danke! Wünderbar!

Jeez, my german is rusty.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wunderbar.

Mein auch. 

Das


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Die


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Desecrated

ich bein using the dass


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ja, mein Deutschsprache ist haesslich.

fuck no umlaut on this keyboard, fuck you laptop.

does Deutschprache have the e or not? I don't remember...even if that's correct, lol.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Glaub ich auch.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

:dasschquint:


----------



## Stitch

STFU n00b!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> Ja, mein Deutschsprache ist haesslich.
> 
> fuck no umlaut on this keyboard, fuck you laptop.
> 
> does Deutschprache have the e or not? I don't remember...even if that's correct, lol.



I think it's just Deutsch. Sprechen being a verb. I dunno.

Deutsch sprache ich nicht.


----------



## Stitch

STFY nOOb!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Nein, du STFÜ!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

?


----------



## Stitch

But not to you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

stitch216 said:


> But not to you.



With THAT under yer kilt, I wouldn't even bother


----------



## Stitch

Look mate. You eat seals.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Baby seals I swallow whole.


----------



## Stitch

What about navy seals?


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

I have insomnia. Fuck all.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'll reverse wire all my pickup switches if I don't get some sleep soon. Dammit.


----------



## Stitch

That won't help you, my friend.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yes it will. I always get tired before anything is finished properly.


----------



## Stitch

Start wanking?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Spent.


----------



## Stitch

Start doing my Acoustics work then?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Sounds dodgy. Maybe some Jazz...


----------



## Stitch

? Dodgy?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Precisely.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Wiggywiggler

egad, I went through my mp3s randomly and stumbled uopn some village people.


----------



## Lee

I just spent an hour working on a picstory that I was going to post, and firefox restarted


----------



## Stitch

Epic fail.

I always backup my picstories as I go. That sucks dude! Take your time, don't rush it, even if you are annoyed! It'll be worth it, picstories are awesome.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What mr Supportive said


----------



## Stitch

Mr. Supportive? Get some sleep, bro.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Am trying to


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

heya


----------



## D-EJ915

hey <3


----------



## Stitch

Sup?


----------



## Desecrated

hey


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'm still not a tiny bit sleepy.. and my body still feels so heavy.. and clumsy. Quite annoying.


----------



## D-EJ915

stitch216 said:


> Sup?


*cuddles* <3


----------



## Desecrated

I'm tired


----------



## twooos

I have a discharge coming out my vagina, what do you think i should do?

motherfucoker

poo in my mouth


----------



## D-EJ915

twooos said:


> I have a discharge coming out my vagina, what do you think i should do?
> 
> motherfucoker
> 
> poo in my mouth


man that's a shitty situation, stds?


----------



## Lee

Got my picstory posted


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## Lucky Seven

WAHA


----------



## D-EJ915

new page! *licks your nipple*


>__>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 licked my nipple.


----------



## D-EJ915

>_<; why yes, rei, I did...


----------



## Lucky Seven

facepalm, I'm not rei


----------



## D-EJ915

YES J000...kona...*licks*


----------



## Lucky Seven

*facepalm*



D-EJ915 said:


> YES J000...kona...*licks*


----------



## D-EJ915

*cuddles*


----------



## D-EJ915

(11:51:16 PM) Konata: hey now, comparing gay people to naren is kinda a slap in the face
(11:51:20 PM) Konata: for gay people
(11:52:37 PM) Kagami: lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wow, he's going to be pissed! You know what that means. REALLY REALLY long paragraphs for posts.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Oh god..


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

lawl


----------



## D-EJ915

>W< whee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'd best head off to work.. 2 hours ago


----------



## OzzyC

KEEP YOUR BACKS TO THE WALL, MEN! 

I heard DEJ is watching this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol ouch


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> i has a bucket!



oh noes they be stealin' ma bucket!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> A King size pack of Kleenex and a cheap top shelf magazine.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no jeffycakes!!!
> 
> I'm Kagami (or Asuka...) <3 *Licks*


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E.



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> does Deutschprache have the e or not? I don't remember...even if that's correct, lol.



"E" kommt im D*e*utschen vor.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I just spent an hour working on a picstory that I was going to post, and firefox restarted



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Got my picstory posted



Post URL or die.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

proast


----------



## g3rmanium

mM.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jongpil Yun said:


> proast



Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E.



E rly?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.d


----------



## g3rmanium

Ek.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

35250


----------



## Desecrated

3+5+2+5=15= 1+5 = 6


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E++


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

,,E


----------



## g3rmanium

;;e


----------



## g3rmanium

e;;


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

ski


----------



## g3rmanium

ovitch


----------



## g3rmanium

kov


----------



## g3rmanium

owska


----------



## g3rmanium

t3h gh3y


----------



## g3rmanium

brewtal gheyn


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## g3rmanium

D..


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gah



ghey?


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

D:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawr-e.


----------



## Desecrated

good dinnertime


----------



## Wiggywiggler

bad lunchtime


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

woo?


----------



## Desecrated

nobody


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

35300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## Desecrated

kkk ?


----------



## metallatem

KK Downing?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wob.


----------



## poisonelvis

kitty?


----------



## g3rmanium

Paf.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wong.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Desecrated

bäää


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> bäää



bää!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wham.


----------



## Stitch

I just bought a new flat! 

How are you, Johann?


----------



## Lee

stitch216 said:


> I just bought a new flat!
> 
> How are you, Johann?


----------



## Stitch

Indeed! Why does Johann always go when I start posting?


----------



## Desecrated

HOW flat is it ???????


----------



## Stitch

Very. Almost one dimensional.


----------



## Lee

stitch216 said:


> Indeed! Why does Johann always go when I start posting?



He just gets mad when I start posting


----------



## Stitch

Its because you dont post sense.


----------



## Lee

At least he responds to me  Speaking of nonsense, did you see that I finally got the picstory posted?


----------



## Stitch

Nope. Linky?


----------



## D-EJ915

back at school, where the fuck is ryan anyway


----------



## Stitch

Sucking me. Dry.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

fuck. I slept the whole day. Almost.


----------



## bobbyretelle

i got like 3 hours of sleep, almost... fuckin helicopter game....


----------



## Stitch

I AM SO VERY ILL.


----------



## Desecrated

I've been awake the whole day and being perfectly healthy, today was a good day. 

I'm mailing cookies to all of you who slept. and a cake to the sick ones.


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

stitch216 said:


> I AM SO VERY ILL.



Alcoholism!  


Go see a doc, though.


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> Got my picstory posted





g3rmanium said:


> Post URL or die.




Stitch: See?  

Johann: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/38497-lees-epic-mountain-journey-picstory-56k-jump-off-cliff.html


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Wahhey-ee


----------



## D-EJ915

ROAARR!!


----------



## Desecrated

night


----------



## Wiggywiggler

and day


----------



## Lee




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Desecrated

03.33


----------



## bostjan

&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bostjan

&#9827;&#9827;


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphone~nya!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I need to find out what workbook my friend had. I mean having an obvious X Japan/hide fan on the front cover is just badass.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Lucky Seven

I was like "hey, that kid (not sure what gender) has pink hair and a yellow jacket, must be an X Japan fan". Makes me want to take Japanese (lol, not really)


----------



## Wiggywiggler

05.33


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm talking about shoes with my friend  we are awesome


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Shoes? A topic I seldom discuss. Interesting. Not.


----------



## Lucky Seven

There are a billion things i would rather spend money on over shoes.


----------



## D-EJ915

NEVER BLASPHEMOUS WORDS!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

xDEJ915x: <3
HippyHeadHunter: Let me just...
HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
HippyHeadHunter: 3<
HippyHeadHunter: 3
xDEJ915x: XD
HippyHeadHunter: <3
xDEJ915x: <=3
xDEJ915x: <==3
xDEJ915x: <===3
HippyHeadHunter: owwwwww


----------



## Naren

Wiggywiggler said:


> Shoes? A topic I seldom discuss. Interesting. Not.



A subject I discuss maybe once a year...


----------



## OzzyC

Naren said:


> A subject I discuss maybe once a year...



The fact that your a demon out to overtake Billy Bob's farm.


----------



## Naren

OzzyC said:


> The fact that your a demon out to overtake Billy Bob's farm.



 Wh... what...?


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> xDEJ915x: <3
> HippyHeadHunter: Let me just...
> HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
> HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
> HippyHeadHunter: 3 <
> HippyHeadHunter: 3<
> HippyHeadHunter: 3
> xDEJ915x: XD
> HippyHeadHunter: <3
> xDEJ915x: <=3
> xDEJ915x: <==3
> xDEJ915x: <===3
> HippyHeadHunter: owwwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

(23:25:02) Konata: Let me just...
(23:25:07) Konata: 3 <
(23:25:14) Konata: 3 <
(23:25:19) Konata: 3 <
(23:25:21) Konata: 3<
(23:25:26) Konata: 3
(23:25:28) Kagami: XD
(23:25:36) Konata: <3
(23:25:42) Kagami: <=3
(23:25:44) Kagami: <==3
(23:25:46) Kagami: <===3
(23:25:47) Konata: owwwwww


----------



## bostjan

Shoes? I wear hand-shoes in the winter to protect my skin.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I have a bright yellow trench coat.


I need some pink hair.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

*cuddles*


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> I have a bright yellow trench coat.
> 
> 
> I need some pink hair.



I have pink hair, a bright yellow trench coat, neon-purple colored eyes, green fingernails, an orange shirt, bright blue pants, and gray shoes.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> I have pink hair, a bright yellow trench coat, neon-purple colored eyes, green fingernails, an orange shirt, bright blue pants, and gray shoes.



Drugs are bad m'kay


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren, you forgot to mention your boyfriend


----------



## D-EJ915

btw when the hell am I gonna hti 12k lol


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Drugs are bad m'kay


----------



## D-EJ915

"u guys ever try chasing real women instead of getting all horned up on little girls ? just shows that some boys on here never will grow up to be real men examples above "


----------



## D-EJ915

"little girls don't get pregnant"


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Lucky Seven said:


> Drugs are bad m'kay




So are some mushrooms.


----------



## D-EJ915

(23:55:21) Kagami: lol
(23:55:23) Kagami: so wrong
(23:55:29) Konata: lol
(23:55:38) Konata: where are you citing this from?
(23:55:44) Kagami: you don't want to know


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Naren, you forgot to mention your boyfriend



Sorry, honeybuns. I'll remember to mention you next time.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I need a Japanese name..


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Sorry, honeybuns. I'll remember to mention you next time.


 I'm not with you


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> I need a Japanese name..


"stickitinme"


----------



## D-EJ915

(23:57:35) Konata: 3 < OH NO NOT AGAIN
(23:59:02) Konata: 8IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID~~~~~~~>:3


----------



## Naren

Wiggywiggler said:


> I need a Japanese name..



Why? You're planning on pretending to be a Japanese person online? Or you're planning to lie to the Finland government to convince them you're Japanese and not Finnish?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren said:


> Sorry, honeybuns. I'll remember to mention you next time.



I think Naren is finally starting to be a little bit more jovial.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> "stickitinme"



"wiggleitinme" 

Wig-le-itinme 

..san.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> I need a Japanese name..



gb2/gaia/


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Naren said:


> Why? You're planning on pretending to be a Japanese person online? Or you're planning to lie to the Finland government to convince them you're Japanese and not Finnish?



One does not lie to the Finnish Government, they learnt from the KGB 

I was going for the cheap laugh of someone suggesting something ridiculous, tbh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

you could always just go with "eric" or "naren" those are guaranteed to cause people to crack up at parties


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I couldn't tell when people ask me for my name anyways, so I'd just nod politely. I hope nodding is polite in Japan.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## D-EJ915

as long as your mouth isn't around their pOnOs I think you're okay


----------



## D-EJ915

orgulk


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy shiat. Work soon. I should have slept a bit


----------



## D-EJ915

yessirree


----------



## Lucky Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> I couldn't tell when people ask me for my name anyways, so I'd just nod politely. I hope nodding is polite in Japan.



Nodding is only okay if you want to start a "challenge". Only start one of these "challenges" if your power level is high enough.


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Holy shiat. Work soon. I should have slept a bit


sucks dude


----------



## D-EJ915

GOKU's POWER LEVEL IS 100 BILLION!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

organs


----------



## D-EJ915

do you suck on the organ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not rly suckage, I did sleep most of the day.. interesting to see if can keep myself awake enough for settling database connections between 2 server services, 2 client programs, dozen workstations, 3 networks and a few printers.


----------



## D-EJ915

I know konata likes some organs


----------



## Wiggywiggler

liver is icky.


----------



## D-EJ915

I love organs


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Did this thing break already?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck me...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Uhm..


----------



## D-EJ915

wget


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Shower time.. and I ain't droppin' no soap, either


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Uhm..


>__>


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it was snowing a bit a few hours back.. now the white stuff is starting to cover ground.. I hate Winter


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

hey rei, the bastards are posting porn of us


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## D-EJ915

vans ftw!1


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> Nodding is only okay if you want to start a "challenge". Only start one of these "challenges" if your power level is high enough.



And you also have to realize that the general power levels in Japan are a lot higher than they are in Finland. While in Finland, the average power level is around 100, the average power level in Japan is 567,000. So, unless you have the highest power level in Finland, I wouldn't recommend nodding to anyone in Japan... unless you want to die. Then it'd probably be a good idea.


----------



## D-EJ915

boken


----------



## D-EJ915

my power level is proportional to the amount of obese people in the united states


----------



## D-EJ915

yesssirrrrr


----------



## D-EJ915

uppers


----------



## D-EJ915

gaaahhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

zaboomafoo


----------



## D-EJ915

zorgo


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

You don't want to piss this guy off, in fact, you don't want to be caught NOT playing Sega Saturn by this guy.


----------



## D-EJ915

hot damn


----------



## Naren

Lucky Seven said:


> You don't want to piss this guy off, in fact, you don't want to be caught NOT playing Sega Saturn by this guy.



I remember those commercials. "Sega Sataan ni shiro" (which means "Buy a Sega Saturn") and was a joke take off of the Akira Kurosawa film from the 1940s about the Judo master who was named "Sugata Sanshiro" (pretty cool movie, by the way). Some of those commercials were pretty funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

meh


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I just bought a new flat!
> 
> How are you, Johann?



I'm fine, how about you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> He just gets mad when I start posting


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> A subject I discuss maybe once a year...



Why not discuss it right now?


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Indeed! Why does Johann always go when I start posting?



Don't cry.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wget



Choice of the champions!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated

"Currently Active Users: 371 (31 members & 303 guests & 37 spiders)"

Spiders ?


----------



## Desecrated

2. A computer program that prowls the internet looking for publicly accessible resources that can be added to a database; the database can then be searched with a search engine


----------



## Desecrated

"A sexual position where a male wraps his legs around his other female/male partner and wraps his arms around the neck and proceeds to give anal. It is also optional for the male to latch on to the female's or maybe even the male's breasts with his hands."


----------



## Desecrated

"A spider, aka arachnid, is an eight-legged creature of doom. Humans eat eight of them a year in their sleep. Matt Bellamy has stated his wish that gravity on earth were less so that they would all die. Then again, he also said we were derived from them. Not the most reliable source."


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'.b


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> E!



E rly?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## Desecrated

good day


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good day



Again?


----------



## Desecrated

Still the same day, i hope ?=


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## eelblack2

Ball bearings.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Still the same day, i hope ?=


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## HighGain510

g3rmanium said:


> Kk.



We need to get you a new hobby bro!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Woah I'm dying a fretboard.. so far it seems to develop into an epic phail


----------



## g3rmanium

Lop.


----------



## g3rmanium

HighGain510 said:


> We need to get you a new hobby bro!


----------



## Desecrated

still day


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Woah I'm dying a fretboard.. so far it seems to develop into an epic phail



Are you the epic phail guy?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Play a corresponding chord for every letter you have posted and make a superb redord deal


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> still day



Yeah, fuck that shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Play a corresponding chord for every letter you have posted and make a superb redord deal



The music industry is long dead, dude.

And that's good!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler

True.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> True.



Finally someone who agrees with me.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hey, accidents do happen


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Hey, accidents do happen



Apparently, yes.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Apparently, yes.



I am one


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I am one



You are E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mmm.


----------



## g3rmanium

italics


----------



## g3rmanium

_underline_


----------



## g3rmanium

BOLDFACE


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wab.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pang.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jj.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Man, are you still at this shit Geranium? Don't you get tired?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nno.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> Man, are you still at this shit *Geranium*? Don't you get tired?



GTFO.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


> GTFO.



 

How about no?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


> How about no?



Yeah, you can contribute to this thread!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

konbanwa


----------



## Desecrated

konbanzai


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhh yeha!!!!


----------



## Alpo

Wow! A 100k reply thread! What an age we live in.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yahh mon..


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## bostjan

/yeah, and we're about 1/3 of the way there


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Wow! A 100k reply thread! What an age we live in.



Hi Alpo!  



and

pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## bostjan

Johann, what are you trying to do with all of those letters? I really don't feel like sifting through 35 thousand posts to see.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

bostjan said:


> Johann, what are you trying to do with all of those letters? I really don't feel like sifting through 35 thousand posts to see.



Trying to annoy the fuck out of you.  





















No, seriously, just trying to be more productive!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

And get close to teh 100k


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> And get close to teh 100k



Teh ultimate goal for t3h mankind!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## bostjan

Ahh, I see.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wham.


----------



## g3rmanium

bostjan said:


> Ahh, I see.


----------



## g3rmanium

Römpömpöm.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Wiggywiggler

how are you gentlemen?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> how are you gentlemen?



Not bad at all, I ate some pasta for dinner. 
How are you ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

about to make some sandwhices. And I slept most of the day again.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

whoopity-woo!


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit wiggler your sleep cycle is fucked up


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Dammit wiggler your sleep cycle is fucked up



I fucking know


----------



## Desecrated

I blame it on internet, I'm addicted to sevenstring


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I blame my brain. It's been fucked up for a few good years now.


----------



## D-EJ915

zoophilia?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Sure. I'm not sure if it's actually legal, though


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> zoophilia?



Not yet, I'm saving that for tomorrow, my wife is away and it's just me and the dog at home.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Sure. I'm not sure if it's actually legal, though



Not in sweden......


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Not in sweden......



 you know of godhatessweden.com, right?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> you know of godhatessweden.com, right?



One of my favorites sites.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it's seriously fucked up, that site


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Turbo is ftw.

Just that you all know.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> it's seriously fucked up, that site



We need more like that.


----------



## D-EJ915

zoophilia = no


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh.. aracnophilia, then?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh.. aracnophilia, then?



The sexual act of putting spiders up your arse ?


----------



## Desecrated

* Abasiophilia: love of (or sexual attraction to) people who are lame or crippled and/or who use leg braces or other orthopaedic appliances
* Acomophilia: sexual attraction to baldness (also hairless genitalia)
* Acousticophilia: sexual arousal from certain sounds
* Adolescentilism: sexual pleasure from acting or dressing like an adolescent. Also called hebophilia.
* Ailurophilia: a form of zoophilia&#8212;sexual attraction to cats
* Algolagnia: sexual pleasure from pain
* Amaurophilia: sexual arousal by a partner whom one is unable to see due to artificial means, such as being blindfolded or having sex in total darkness. (See: sensory deprivation)
* Amputee fetishism: divided to Acrotomophilia (sexual attraction to amputation or amputees) and Apotemnophilia (sexual arousal from having a healthy body part amputated)
* Anaclitism: sexual arousal from an adult wearing/using baby objects.
* Andromimetophilia (aka gynemimetophilia): love of women dressed as men or have had a sex change
* Anesthesia fetishism: sexual arousal to the idea of general anesthesia and the equipment related to its use
* Apodysophilia: desire to undress, also see nudism
* Aquaphilia: arousal from water and/or in watery environments, including bathtubs or swimming pools
* Aretifism: sexual attraction to people who are without footwear, in contrast to retifism
* Autoabasiophilia: sexual attraction to oneself being lame or crippled
* Autogynephilia: love of oneself as a woman (also see Blanchard, Bailey, and Lawrence theory for discussion on controversy)
* Autoassassinophilia: sexual arousal from fantasizing about or staging one's own murder
* Biastophilia: sexual pleasure from committing rape; see also raptophilia
* Blood fetish (aka Haematophilia): sexual attraction involving blood (either on another person or the liquid itself); not to be confused with haemophilia (a genetic disorder of the blood)
* Breast expansion fetish: sexual arousal to the gradual or sudden enlargement of breasts
* Breast fetishism: sexual arousal by a certain size or shape of breasts or nipples
* Celebriphilia: pathological desire to have sex with a celebrity
* Chrematistophilia: sexual arousal from paying for sex or being robbed by one&#8217;s sexual partner (aka harpaxophilia)
* Chronophilia: sexual attraction to a partner of the same chronological age, but whose sexuoerotic age is discordant with that chronological age
* Cock and ball torture (aka Phalloorchoalgolagnia): sexual arousal by the experiencing of painful stimuli being administered to the male genitals
* Coprophilia: sexual attraction to (or pleasure from) feces
* Covert incestiphilia: arousal from non-contact sexual behavior with a child
* Crush fetish: sexual arousal from seeing small creatures being crushed by members of the opposite sex, or being crushed oneself
* Dacryphilia: sexual pleasure in eliciting tears from others or oneself
* Dendrophilia: sexual attraction to trees and other large plants, popularized by the 1999's movie Superstar with Molly Shannon
* Diaper fetishism (aka Autonephioplia): sexual arousal from diapers
* Doll fetish (aka Pediophilia): sexual attraction to dolls
* Emetophilia (aka. vomerophilia and emetophilia): sexual attraction to vomitting
* Endytophilia: preferring to have sexual activity while fully clothed
* Ephebophilia (aka. hebephilia): sexual attraction towards adolescents
* Erotic asphyxia: sexual attraction to asphyxia; also called breath control play (or being strangled); including autoerotic asphyxiation; see medical warnings.
* Erotic lactation (aka Galactophilia and lactophilia): sexual attraction to human milk or lactating women
* Eproctophilia: sexual attraction to flatulence
* Exhibitionism (aka Autagonistophilia and peodeiktophilia): sexual arousal through sexual behavior in view of third parties (also includes the recurrent urge or behavior to expose one's genitals to an unsuspecting person)
* Faunoiphilia: sexual arousal from watching animals mate
* Fecophile: sexual arousal from defacation or watching a partner defecate, particularly on oneself
* Fetishism: the use of non-sexual or nonliving objects or part of a person's body to gain sexual excitement. Examples include:

Balloon fetishism -- Bike fetish -- Dental braces fetishism -- Foot fetishism (podophilia) -- Fur fetishism -- Hand fetishism - Leather fetishism -- Lipstick fetishism -- Panty fetishism -- Rubber fetishism -- Shoe fetishism -- Silk/Satin fetishism -- Smoking fetishism --Sneezing fetishism -- Spandex fetishism -- Spitting fetishism -- Uniform fetish

* Fat fetishism: sexual attraction to oneself or one's partner being overweight or obese (aka Lipophilia)
* Food play: sexual arousal from food
* Formicophilia: sexual attraction to smaller animals, insects, etc. crawling on parts of the body
* Forniphilia: sexual objectification in which a person's body is incorporated into a piece of furniture
* Frotteurism: sexual arousal from the recurrent urge or behavior of touching or rubbing against a nonconsenting person
* Garment fetishism: sexual arousal from a type of garment (clothes, uniforms, gloves, leather, socks, etc.)
* Gastergastrizophilia: sexual arousal derived from the sight of or sensations associated with someone (usually female) receiving punches in the stomach; AKA, "bellypunching."
* Gerontophilia: sexual attraction towards the elderly
* Heterochromophilia: sexual attraction towards people of different skin colour
* Homeovestism: sexual attraction towards the clothing of one's own gender
* Human animal roleplay: sexual arousal by having oneself or a partner taking on the role of real or imaginary animal
* Hybristophilia: sexual arousal to people who have committed crimes, in particular cruel or outrageous crimes
* Hypephilia: sexual attraction to fabrics
* Hypnofetishism: sexual arousal to being hypnotized, hypnotizing others or viewing others being hypnotized (usually directed in a popular cultural depiction of mind control, hypnosis or brainwashing)
* Impregnation fetish: sexual arousal to the possibility or risk of impregnation through unprotected vaginal sex
* Incestophilia: sexual attraction to a member of one's own family
* Katoptronophilia: sexual arousal from having sex in front of mirrors
* Kleptophilia: sexual arousal from stealing things
* Klismaphilia: sexual pleasure from enemas
* Koumpounophilia: sexual arousal from buttons
* Ludophilia: sexual attraction to games (or in more recent years Video Games).
* Lust murder (aka Homicidophilia and Erotophonophilia): sexual arousal from committing (or trying to commit) murder
* Macrophilia: sexual attraction to giants or giant body parts (such as breasts and genitalia) - the opposite of Microphilia
* Masochism: the recurrent urge or behavior of wanting to be humiliated, beaten, bound, or otherwise made to suffer
* Medical fetishism: sexual arousal to medicine related objects or activities
* Microphilia: sexual attraction to miniature people or miniature body parts - the opposite of Macrophilia
* Mysophilia: sexual attraction to soiled, dirty, foul or decaying material
* Narratophilia: sexual arousal in the use of dirty or obscene words to a partner
* Navel fetishism: sexual attraction to the human navel (referred to as belly button)
* Necropedophilia: sexual attraction to the corpses of children
* Necrophilia: sexual attraction to corpses
* Nepiophilia (aka infantophilia): sexual attraction to children three years old or younger
* Nyotaimori (a Japanese term): sexual arousal by eating sashimi or sushi from the body of a (usually naked) woman
* Nose fetishism (aka Nasophilia): sexual attraction to the sight and touch of human noses
* Olfactophilia: sexual stimulus with smells or odors
* Omorashi (a Japanese term): sexual arousal to one's or a partner's feeling of having a full bladder
* Paraphilic infantilism: sexual pleasure from dressing, acting, or being treated as a baby
* Parthenophilia: sexual attraction to virgins
* Pecattiphilia: sexual arousal from committing sins or from feeling guilt (also includes Stygiophilia - the specific thought of going to hell)
* Pedophilia: sexual attraction to prepubescent children (British spelling: paedophilia)
* Pictophilia: sexual attraction to pictorial pornography or erotic art
* Plushophilia: sexual attraction to stuffed animals
* Pregnancy fetishism: sexual attraction to childbirth or pregnant women
* Pyrophilia: sexual arousal through watching, setting, hearing, talking or fantasizing about fire
* Raptophilia: sexually attracted to the idea of being raped; see also biastophilia
* Robot fetishism: sexual attraction to machines, especially robots or androids
* Sadism: deriving pleasure, or in some cases sexual arousal from giving pain
* Salirophila: sexual arousal by ruining (only the appearance of) the object of one's desired partner
* Savantophilia: sexual arousal to mentally challenged individuals
* Schediaphilia (aka. toonophilia): love of (or sexual arousal from) cartoon characters or situations; see the slang word Moe
* Shoe fetishism (aka Retifism): sexual arousal from shoes
* Sitophilia: sexual arousal by involving food in sex
* Somnophilia: sexual arousal from sleeping or unconscious people
* Spectrophilia: sexual attraction to ghosts
* Statuephilia: sexual attraction to statues or mannequins or immobility
* Sthenolagnia: sexual arousal from the demonstration of strength or muscles
* Stigmatophilia: sexual focus on a partner who is tattooed or scarred
* Symphorophilia: sexual attraction with stage-managing a disaster, such as a traffic accident
* Telephone scatologia: being sexually aroused by making obscene phone calls to strangers
* Telephonicophilia: sexual arousal in explicit phone conversations
* Teratophilia: sexual attraction to deformed or monstrous people
* Tickling fetishism (aka Acarophilia): sexual pleasure from being tickled or itching
* Tightlacing: sexual arousal by wearing or having a partner wear a tightly-laced corset
* Toonophilia (aka. schediaphilia): sexual attraction to cartoons or anime characters
* Tamakeri (a Japanese term): sexual arousal from having a male kicked in the testicles by a woman
* Total enclosure fetishism: sexual arousal by having an entire body enclosed in a certain way
* Transformation fetish: sexual arousal from depictions of transformations of people into objects or other beings
* Transvestic fetishism (aka transvestitism): sexual attraction towards the clothing of the opposite gender
* Trichophilia: sexual arousal from hair
* Troilism: sharing a sexual partner with another person while looking on
* Urolagnia: sexual attraction to urine, including urinating in public, urinating on others, and being urinated on by others
* Urophagia: sexual attraction to drinking urine or watching others drink urine
* Vorarephilia (aka Gynophagia): sexual attraction to being eaten by, and/or eating, another person or creature. It also includes Endosomataphillia - a sexual fetish of being within someone (a sub-genre is Partial Unbirthing - a sexual attraction to inserting an adult head into a vagina)
* Voyeurism: sexual arousal through secretly watching others having sex (also includes Scoptophilia - the recurrent urge or behavior to observe an unsuspecting person who is naked, disrobing or engaging in sexual activities; see Peeping Tom)
* Wakamezake (a Japanese term): sexual arousal by drinking alcohol from a woman's body.
* Wet and messy fetishism: sexual arousal by having substances deliberately and generously applied to the naked skin, or to the clothes people are wearing
* Wing Fetishism: sexual attraction to wings, often angels/demons
* Xenophily: sexual attraction to foreigners (in science fiction, can also mean sexual attraction to aliens)
* Zelophilia: sexual arousal from jealousy
* Zoophilia: emotional or sexual attraction to animals
* Zoosadism: the sexual enjoyment of causing pain and suffering to animals. Necrozoophilia(aka necrobestiality) is when it reaches the level of killing.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Do I win if i have them all?


----------



## Desecrated

Tamakeri (a Japanese term): sexual arousal from having a male kicked in the testicles by a woman

No!, that is called marriage in most cultures


----------



## D-EJ915

heggg


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Do I win if i have them all?



Your Finnish I expect you to have at least half of them sober, and the rest of them drunk.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Toonophilia (aka. schediaphilia): sexual attraction to cartoons or anime characters

hmm...



Desecrated said:


> Your Finnish I expect you to have at least half of them sober, and the rest of them drunk.



Well true. Meaning I have most most of the time


----------



## Desecrated

Mysophilia: sexual attraction to soiled, dirty, foul or decaying material = Marrying someone for money


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Toonophilia (aka. schediaphilia): sexual attraction to cartoons or anime characters
> 
> hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Well true. Meaning I have most most of the time



yeah that's true.


----------



## D-EJ915

good lord that list is long


----------



## Desecrated

I'd love to stay and chat, but my as is getting pretty sore, So I'm going off for a couple of hours, I hope you guys get some sleep tonight, if not take care and don't rub yourself to hard.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Zelophilia: sexual arousal from jealousy 

What if I developed this and started getting jealous over everything? Would I be one happy camper or remain as a miserable git?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Hypephilia: sexual attraction to fabrics

OHHH, THIS COTTON IS SO SOFT! UNGHWEUIWEHFQWERKJH!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

there is no instrumentophilia?


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Wiggywiggler

aye caramba


----------



## D-EJ915

Of course, only a sick, perverted country like Japan has different words for child porn with girls and child porn with boys


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> Of course, only a sick, perverted country like Japan has different words for child porn with girls and child porn with boys



Well do they generally have boy-related and girl-related things separated?


----------



## D-EJ915

Posting a picture of Shotcat in /b/ is liek sending the bat signal to batman, except shotafags respond with heavy male child model pics.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

fat kids 

Anyways, I think I'm off to buy beverages


----------



## D-EJ915

I would post something here but probably get banned for it


----------



## Wiggywiggler

PM!


----------



## D-EJ915

"SFW, due to hueg black bar."


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well played


----------



## D-EJ915

Asians are obsessed with incest. That's why they all look the same.


----------



## D-EJ915

This image combines two of hentai's specialties: Incest and guro.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> Posting a picture of Shotcat in /b/ is liek sending the bat signal to batman, except shotafags respond with heavy male child model pics.



1. It's Shotacat
2. Shotacat is 7chan
3. ??????????
4. PROFIT




7chan is actually gayer than 4chan, and 4chan is pretty gay right now.


----------



## D-EJ915

I jumped on top of him and started kissing him. To my surprise he didn't say anything. In fact he started to kiss back. So i got up and locked the door. And we started having wild buttsex. I was making him cry with my humugous cock. I'll leave the rest up to your imagination


----------



## D-EJ915

I go to 7chan...


----------



## D-EJ915

LittleCloud haets yaoi and is totally against child porn, but she has no problem making Livejournal avatars out of pages from child porn yaoi comics


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/6/66/Babycloud_cp.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

1o1


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Well do they generally have boy-related and girl-related things separated?


not if you're me lol


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Man, I go out to buy fruit jucie, and it has all gone to hell 

I think I need an IM program if I'm staying up at night times, all of the people I would talk to in real life are asleep 



D-EJ915 said:


> This image combines two of hentai's specialties: Incest and guro.



I've seen that kinda stuff photoshopped


----------



## Lucky Seven

I blame ED for making 4chan gay


----------



## D-EJ915

extended discussion? or erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Lee

..


----------



## D-EJ915

sup lee


----------



## D-EJ915

35600 whooo!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

orgon,...la


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ee


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

N..


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I see alphabEt, must be daytime..


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I see alphabEt, must be daytime..


----------



## D-EJ915

zim zabo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M..


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



feh


----------



## g3rmanium

Boom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Whap.


----------



## g3rmanium

Coop.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Doom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning



Again?


----------



## g3rmanium

Whap.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## yevetz

khui


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## Lee

2 posts


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## bostjan

So how long will it take to get to the 100,000th post?


----------



## Kotex

I like nachos.


----------



## bostjan

I'm hungry. What's to eat?


----------



## g3rmanium

A!!


----------



## g3rmanium

bostjan said:


> So how long will it take to get to the 100,000th post?



Yes.


----------



## bostjan

And how many posts will it take to get there?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo?


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> So how long will it take to get to the 100,000th post?



I think we should be able to get there in 2 years maybe, this thread been active in about 1 year and we are at 1/3 of the way.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Boo?



 you scared me.


----------



## Desecrated

35656^^ cool


----------



## Desecrated

&#8220; It was many ages before the earth was shaped that the Mist-World [Niflheimr] was made; and midmost within it lies the well that is called Hvergelmir, from which spring the rivers called Svöl, Gunnthrá, Fjörm, Fimbulthul, Slídr and Hríd, Sylgr and Ylgr, Víd, Leiptr; Gjöll is hard by Hel-gates."


----------



## Desecrated

"Just as cold arose out of Nifiheim [Niflheim], and all terrible things, so also all that looked toward Múspellheim became hot and glowing; but Ginnungagap was as mild as windless air, and when the breath of heat met the rime, so that it melted and dripped, life was quickened from the yeast-drops, by the power of that which sent the heat, and became a man's form."


----------



## Desecrated

I got almost 2500 posts coming up. 1/4 of 10.000, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E



You are 300 post away from having made 10.000 in just this forum. The mods should send you a t-shirt or something.


----------



## bostjan

I'm confused. I thought O/T posts didn't get tallied up. Maybe sevenstring.org.de or sevenstring.org.se are different?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Boo?


----------



## Lee

bostjan said:


> I'm confused. I thought O/T posts didn't get tallied up. Maybe sevenstring.org.de or sevenstring.org.se are different?



OT posts here don't count anymore.


----------



## Lee

F!


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> I'm confused. I thought O/T posts didn't get tallied up. Maybe sevenstring.org.de or sevenstring.org.se are different?



Nope they don't, But I'm looking at the replies section in the off topic forum.


----------



## bostjan

Ahh, I never used that feature. There should be a sevenstring.scandinavia.org or something, though, with like 20% of the posts coming from or near there.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah, it's called the extended range forum


----------



## D-EJ915

ROAR!!!


----------



## bostjan

Are there any people here who post from Estonia?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## bostjan

"The world we have made as a result of the level of thinking we have done thus far creates problems we cannot solve at the same level of thinking at which we created them. "


----------



## D-EJ915

grogg


----------



## bostjan

"Reality is an illusion, albeit a very persistent one. "


----------



## D-EJ915

glamour


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> "The world we have made as a result of the level of thinking we have done thus far creates problems we cannot solve at the same level of thinking at which we created them. "



+1


----------



## bostjan

"Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen."


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

most people confuse the meaning of prejudice, it actually means to "pre-judge" so no matter whether your "pre-judgement" is bad or not, you are still prejudiced toward pretty much everything.


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, but you are not supposed to be.


----------



## Desecrated

we do a lot of shit that we aren't suppose to do.


----------



## Seven

Hmmm

To see Divine Heresy, or not to see Divine Heresy?

That is the question.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

see is always the answer


----------



## Desecrated

see them


----------



## Seven

I will then.

Not bad, £10 for a ticket.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawwg


----------



## Desecrated

That a good deal, try to get up on stage and touch dinos manb**bs.


----------



## D-EJ915

zem


----------



## Wiggywiggler

42?


----------



## Desecrated

Or steal his guitar.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

or both.


----------



## D-EJ915

ZÜM ZÏM


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Vöwëls!


----------



## yevetz

&#1053;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1110;&#1095;

Means good night in Ukrainian


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> or both.



I vote for that to!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

2 more..


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!!


----------



## Desecrated

I just need to post this one here to.


----------



## D-EJ915

always see shows


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I just need to post this one here to.



x__X;


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Now now Kagami, don't get overexcited


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Something to cool you down kagami.


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Now now Kagami, don't get overexcited


I'll try not to


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Everything is going to hell because of my sleep cycle.


----------



## Desecrated

Your moving to sweden


----------



## Desecrated

1420 posts, i need to post 80 more before I go to sleep,


----------



## Desecrated

74-75 la alalaalala some more lyrics inserted here


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz


----------



## Desecrated

I think I've eaten to much sugar today, I feel like a kindergarten kid.,


----------



## Desecrated

When I grow old I want to become a german. or a Shepard, or some weird mix of those two.


----------



## Desecrated

maybe we should hit the 35800 mark tonight,


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Chugga, chugga, chugga, chugga, boom!!!!! chugga boom chugga,,,,boom!
Solo:
whee'rllll, bi-arrow, blugga, blugga, boink! chinga, ding'r wah! Pause, chinga, bing, ding, binga, dang'r di'arrow.

Chugga, chugga, chugga, chugga, boom!!!!! chugga boom chugga,,,,boom DIE mutha fuk'a chugga choke dagga girgle, hack chugga fuk'a!

The End. 

~A


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> When I grow old I want to become a german. or a Shepard, or some weird mix of those two.


you want to be a little girl


----------



## Desecrated

I want to get the same haircut as david letterman


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

I GOTZ DA POWA!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> you want to be a little girl



I can do that


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> you want to be a little girl



Don't we all?


----------



## D-EJ915

"OMG LIEK STOP NOWWW!!!!"

uncc police


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Don't we all?


yes


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm actually banned from one of the stores in my hometown, when I was 16 I went in to the local H&M, drunk, and started to try out dresses, They throw me out, called the cops and banned me, I had to pay 200 dollars in tickets.


----------



## D-EJ915

*licks*


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I'm actually banned from one of the stores in my hometown, when I was 16 I went in to the local H&M, drunk, and started to try out dresses, They throw me out, called the cops and banned me, I had to pay 200 dollars in tickets.


dumb shit  that's what you get for bein drunk during the day in public


----------



## D-EJ915

I have to say I'm not a huge dress person


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

lol that guy "LF: POD OF ANY KIND" I was just tempted to put "I have a pea pod, pm for detailz"


----------



## Wiggywiggler

So if you had gone in sber, and tried those dresses on, would you have been convicted?


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGON!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> So if you had gone in sber, and tried those dresses on, would you have been convicted?


you can't be arrested for trying on clothes man, unless you strip naked in teh middle of the store then it's public nudity


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> So if you had gone in sber, and tried those dresses on, would you have been convicted?



probably, sweden hates gay people, which is kinda weird when half of the nation is gay.


----------



## D-EJ915

PÜBIC NUDIT&#376;!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> you can't be arrested for trying on clothes man, unless you strip naked in teh middle of the store then it's public nudity



Try telling that to the cops, in sweden we have this law called "argelseväckande beteende" it's pretty much stipulates that if you disturb anybody you get arrested.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> probably, sweden hates gay people, which is kinda weird when half of the nation is gay.


lol


----------



## D-EJ915

HEA!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Try telling that to the cops, in sweden we have this law called "argelseväckande beteende" it's pretty much stipulates that if you disturb anybody you get arrested.



Surely you are allowed to try out clothes.. If I went to Sweden and tried that, the cops would come in, take a lok and say "Nej fittan, finsken" Or something. I'm too tired to think på svenska.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol



I think of it like having excercise training programs on TV in america, Paradoxes are great.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Surely you are allowed to try out clothes.. If I went to Sweden and tried that, the cops would come in, take a lok and say "Nej fittan, finsken" Or something. I'm too tired to think på svenska.



I hope you can get arrested for being finish in sweden. At least in västerbotten. 
You guys deserve it.


----------



## D-EJ915

j00r welcome !


----------



## Desecrated

Apparently a guy in a dress is disturbing.


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Apparently a guy in a dress is disturbing.


the chest hair is weird


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> I hope you can get arrested for being finish in sweden. At least in västerbotten.
> You guys deserve it.



westass is westass anyways, why would anyone go there?


----------



## Desecrated

Once I had this really nice sarong on me, and I saw this other guy with a kilt, so I went there and made a pass on him, we fucked on the balcony for 2 hours. That was the days.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Once I had this really nice sarong on me, and I saw this other guy with a kilt, so I went there and made a pass on him, we fucked on the balcony for 2 hours. That was the days.


omg, so hot


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Once I had this really nice sarong on me, and I saw this other guy with a kilt, so I went there and made a pass on him, we fucked on the balcony for 2 hours. That was the days.



Stich?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> the chest hair is weird



I don't think I had chest hair when I was 16, I'm blond and blue eyed, My body hair is transparent after 3 days in the sun. 
Then again my skin is transparent after 14 months of winter.


----------



## D-EJ915

YESSIRRREEE!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Stich?



How did you know ?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> omg, so hot



I asked a gay dude, once, would you be able to fuck a girl? 
- Yeah sure if she wear a strap-on. 

I cant tell you how many times I've fantasized about that since that day


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> How did you know ?



Kilt. and my nocturnal typing sucks


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I don't think I had chest hair when I was 16, I'm blond and blue eyed, My body hair is transparent after 3 days in the sun.
> Then again my skin is transparent after 14 months of winter.


ah my hair is dark as hell


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I asked a gay dude, once, would you be able to fuck a girl?
> - Yeah sure if she wear a strap-on.
> 
> I cant tell you how many times I've fantasized about that since that day


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> I asked a gay dude, once, would you be able to fuck a girl?
> - Yeah sure if she wear a strap-on.
> 
> I cant tell you how many times I've fantasized about that since that day



I's not fun, most women don't have the rythm nor the movement, so you jsut end up thrusting back.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ah my hair is dark as hell



I know, I've seen the pictures, they are on my walls


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I's not fun, most women don't have the rythm nor the movement, so you jsut end up thrusting back.



I always thrust back.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Kilt. and my nocturnal typing sucks



O my god, he is Scottish, that makes so much sense.


----------



## D-EJ915

HUZZAH!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I always thrust back.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I know, I've seen the pictures, they are on my walls


*rub rub rub*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Yeah, but you can thrust back to a Släpfordon (trailer? ) but it's not fun untill it pushes back


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Yeah, but you can thrust back to a Släpfordon (trailer? ) but it's not fun untill it pushes back



just do it in a downhill.


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder how many potential members we have scared away tonight.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I wonder how many potential members we have scared away tonight.



Can't scare me away


----------



## Lee

Although I'm sure we scare a lot of people with this thread


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Desecrated

Lee!!!

How are you.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I wonder how many potential members we have scared away tonight.


you have to log in to read the off topic


----------



## Lee

I just got done with a two test and one midterm day. I'm going home tomorrow morning  How's it going with you?


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> you have to log in to read the off topic



Okay, well scaring the occasional member still probably holds true


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't think it wasy always this way...but off-topic posts counted at one point  way back when


----------



## Desecrated

I think most of the people who post on sevenstring fears the nightly gay threads anyway. There are so many members that I haven't seen in here.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Okay, well scaring the occasional member still probably holds true


there's a reason why most people don't post in here


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck, I can't remember who used to post in here with me


it was naren...myself...and someone else...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> there's a reason why most people don't post in here



E!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> there's a reason why most people don't post in here



We need to fix that. More people should answer to our homosexual evangelism.


----------



## Desecrated

Some jerk gave germanium negative rep for posting E!, I pity the fool that don't understand the power and importance of the E!.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

What? You guys aren't all hot girls?


----------



## D-EJ915

who the hell was that


----------



## Lee

Wiggywiggler said:


> E!




           













F!


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> What? You guys aren't all hot girls?


I'm a hot girl =3


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah <3


----------



## D-EJ915

ZEBUMZEH!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Some jerk gave germanium negative rep for posting E!, I pity the fool that don't understand the power and importance of the E!.



          

We've given each other e rep just because of E!  I'll negate whoever did that.


----------



## D-EJ915

waaaay back when


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm a hot girl =3



Yeah, the name Jeff really completes it


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-249.html


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Yeah, the name Jeff really completes it


my name isn't jeff, duh! XD


----------



## D-EJ915

WHEEEE!!!!


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> my name isn't jeff, duh! XD


----------



## D-EJ915

man this is sad, I can't remember who I used to post with in here


----------



## Wiggywiggler

He is Kagami, he hot girl.


----------



## D-EJ915

who were they...


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> He is Kagami, he hot girl.


yeah...XD


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> man this is sad, I can't remember who I used to post with in here



alpo? Plenty of folks have been posting here, I'm sure.. check the top posters and maybe you'll remember


----------



## D-EJ915

maybe it was alpo...don't think it was...


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> man this is sad, I can't remember who I used to post with in here



Just read through the whole thread.


----------



## Desecrated

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 9,708
D-EJ915 7,074
Alpo 3,645
Naren 2,759
Desecrated 1,449
Lucky Seven 951
Zepp88 950
Wiggywiggler 739
yevetz 619
playstopause 537
Lee 528
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 392
HotRodded7321 346
Buzz762 312
loktide 311
nitelightboy 261
Makelele 233
technomancer 232
Sebastian 218
Ivan 176
Nik 169
ZeroSignal 168
Firedragon 154
OzzyC 152
stitch216 135
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
Karl Hungus 77
Ryan 74


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmmm


----------



## Lee

I don't even know how to check that


----------



## D-EJ915

AHA!!!


iot was hotrodded


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy fuck I'm high on that list


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I don't even know how to check that



go to the off topic page, look at the 100k reply contest thread. under views there is a number, click on that number and a small box containing that info should open.


----------



## D-EJ915

where the fuck did he disappear to


----------



## Lee

I really didn't think I had posted 528 times in here. Sheesh


----------



## Desecrated

He got a girlfriend ?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeaaaa


----------



## Wiggywiggler

or a life?


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmmm


----------



## Lee

Wiggywiggler said:


> or a life?


What's that?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I really didn't think I had posted 528 times in here. Sheesh



go for at least a 1000.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Maybe you weren't hot enough for him, K


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOHA!


----------



## Desecrated

Getting a life is cheating.


----------



## Desecrated

Sleep disorder FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

life? what?


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Maybe you weren't hot enough for him, K



I just can't believe that.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Sleep disorder FTW!


lol I guess


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

O shit we broke the 35800 mark


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if 36000 is to far away tonight. ?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


> Sleep disorder FTW!



Gives me headaches as of late, though


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I wonder if 36000 is to far away tonight. ?


nooo way!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

/c/ - Anime/Cute


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> go to the off topic page, look at the 100k reply contest thread. under views there is a number, click on that number and a small box containing that info should open.



Doesn't work, but  nonetheless


----------



## D-EJ915

"Oh god, the things I want to do to her newly-blossoming little body..."


----------



## D-EJ915

>>424463
Because that doesn't cross any lines at all.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky for us she can't grow up. It's illegal.


----------



## D-EJ915

you blaspheme
chika will be young and loli^H^H^H^Hlovely forever


----------



## D-EJ915

WANT


----------



## D-EJ915

C'mon guys cool it.

I'm cute not pedo.


----------



## D-EJ915

>>423707
Your cuteness is the reason WE'RE pedo.


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Gives me headaches as of late, though



description drugs


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFILER!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> description drugs


non-prescription-drugs


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> >>423707
> Your cuteness is the reason WE'RE pedo.



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> "Oh god, the things I want to do to her newly-blossoming little body..."


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> non-prescription-drugs



that how you spell it after you have taken them :S


----------



## D-EJ915

going all out batshit crazy!!!!! =


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

No drugs are bad. who needs them when there is tofu-ice-cream and male-love


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



O my god! that smiley is the best ever.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> "Oh god, the things I would do if I had her newly-blossoming little body..."



Fixed.


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL!!!


----------



## Desecrated

LOL


----------



## Desecrated

another 30 post to go for me.


----------



## Desecrated

Where the hell is lucky seven. and germanium.


----------



## Desecrated

Damm kids, always sleeping or being in school.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahooo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I'll start repping people, and then I'll go to bed


----------



## D-EJ915

something stupid


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm thinking about watching some movies, but my wife's away so I cant watch horror movies. Might have to download some tvshows or something. 
Or just more gayporn.


----------



## Desecrated

I need schecter to sponsor me.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

tv links
watch qi


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeeeee


----------



## Desecrated

anime 
Perverted lollicons


----------



## D-EJ915

yessssss


----------



## Lee

wahoo!


----------



## Desecrated

3+5+8+6+9 = 4


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Right, people have been rather randomly repped, god night y'all


----------



## Desecrated

why am I so bored


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Right, people have been rather randomly repped, god night y'all



good night


----------



## Desecrated

Man I though I would get my second yellow bar tonight,


----------



## Lee

Wiggywiggler said:


> Right, people have been rather randomly repped, god night y'all



Goodnight


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Man I though I would get my second yellow bar tonight,



I did my part


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I did my part



Thank you, I will try and give you some e-rep later. I think I repped you to much tonight


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

man I'm getting tired to


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## Desecrated

maybe 2 more


----------



## Desecrated

35888


----------



## Desecrated

Thats good enough


----------



## Desecrated

Naw, it's to fuckign close now.


----------



## Desecrated

hiphop hooray!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Shit I have to walk the dogs tomorow.


----------



## Desecrated

I really need to sleep then.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm starting to get hungry to.


----------



## Desecrated

But I think I ate dinner.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1,


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm starting to get hungry to.



So am I. And that's easily the longest erep comment I've ever gotten


----------



## Desecrated

35901


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> So am I. And that's easily the longest erep comment I've ever gotten



Yeah I found out that you can write really long ones. it's kinda cool.


----------



## Desecrated

or to quote the might paris hilton "that's hot.


----------



## Desecrated

2 fycking more


----------



## Desecrated

lalalala


----------



## Desecrated

1500 post in this thread. woohoo, Im going to bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

hot damn almost 36k and it's jus tbeen like a day


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

681 is hte post at the top of my page


----------



## Lee

Amazing what we can do when we're bored


----------



## D-EJ915

yes it uis!!


----------



## D-EJ915

BOOOOORED!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sometimes I get so bored I just post a couple hundred times in a row


----------



## D-EJ915

l0l


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn, this thread is jamming up the forum spy so much I could've sworn g3rmanium was in here!


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## D-EJ915

TomAwesome said:


> Damn, this thread is jamming up the forum spy so much I could've sworn g3rmanium was in here!


 I didn't know anybody actually used that shit


----------



## Lee

Lolercaust


----------



## TomAwesome

D-EJ915 said:


> I didn't know anybody actually used that shit



I do when I'm bored... which is frequently!


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

TomAwesome said:


> I do when I'm bored... which is frequently!


lolo


----------



## Lee

this is true


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahw


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah manana


----------



## D-EJ915

cool shit man


----------



## D-EJ915

CLOUDS OVER CALIFORNICATION!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS THE CALL TO YOUR MOM


----------



## D-EJ915

LET HER ANUS RUN!


----------



## D-EJ915

BY THE MOOOOON!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

FOR YOOUUU!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

silence is deafening


----------



## D-EJ915

speaking of which


----------



## D-EJ915

where the hell


----------



## D-EJ915

did all of you faggots disappear to


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

I wish it was tomorrow morning


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## Lee

that would be really nice


----------



## D-EJ915

why do you wish that?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

hoohah!


----------



## D-EJ915

johnny bravo!


----------



## D-EJ915

devildriver ftw


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> why do you wish that?



I'll be on the morning train back to Charlotte for fall break  Well, I'm going to get off in Kannapolis, but you get the point.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I'll be on the morning train back to Charlotte for fall break  Well, I'm going to get off in Kannapolis, but you get the point.


stop by  we can have fun


----------



## D-EJ915

yesss


----------



## Lee

I used to work at the Best Buy that's right by UNCC. I got to UNCG, but I live just north of Charlotte


----------



## D-EJ915

first track with "real" drums lol


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## D-EJ915

omg only 49 to go!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoooO!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

FUUUUUUCK


----------



## MoRoH

hmmmm

wow, what number is this?

cool only 64344 left if my math is correct, after this one


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahaha1!!!


----------



## bostjan

What is e^(i pi)?


----------



## MoRoH

post post post!!! Lets start something interesting....likeeeee me! I'm kinda new here acully i have been going on this site for about a year or two or more but i never acully posted anything.....NOW I HAVE A QUESTION...to get closer to 100,00 i will write it in the new reply =)

Ok, My 5150 is noisy BEAST....im now using the gate on my boss Gt-8 and it blows. Worst thing ever soooooo...(next post)

Ok so what do you guys all think of 1) the isp decimator pedal and 2) Boss noise surpressor pedal......If i ran the Isp last in my chain in front of my amp....to elminate guitar noise and ran the surpressor tru the lopp in my head to eliminate hiss...would that work?? has anyone tried?? opinions comments? GET CLOSER TO 100000 so i can get my sticker =) Thank you 

PS: I trust the opinion of the fellow ss.org users


----------



## bostjan

I always ran my decimaator in the front end. I never had much luck with it in a loop.


----------



## D-EJ915

ANAL LEAKAGE!


----------



## bostjan

Oh yeah, your multiposts were automerged by the all-powerful admini-bot. Sorry


----------



## MoRoH

My new post didint work right, they all got put into one...hmmmm


----------



## bostjan

D-EJ915 said:


> ANAL LEAKAGE!





TMI!


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMGOH!!!


----------



## bostjan

Aqueonguitar2 said:


> My new post didint work right, they all got put into one...hmmmm



Yeah, Admini-bot automerged your posts. It's happened to me before, too. Don't feel bad.


----------



## D-EJ915

GLORP!!!


----------



## bostjan

Thisah threadah muvah fasshtah


----------



## MoRoH

Yeah, i was gonna go with the decimator in the front, but if i put a a noise surpressor through the loop, that should get rid of the natural hiss of a cranked tube amp...maybe? yes ? no? youdontknow? ahaha 100 0000000000000


----------



## bostjan

I think putting it in the front end would eliminate more noice.


----------



## D-EJ915

OHHHH EYAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## bostjan

Most of the noise comes from your pickups and from EMF in the room inducted into the guitar's circuitry, because the guitar has the highest inductance of anything in your chain, although pedals have inductance, too. 

I guess you could get two decimators and see how they work in tandem?


----------



## MoRoH

what about BOTH???? woooooo 35771

ahah kkk thanks  

Do you ever adjust the bias/bias mod on any amps? if so what method do you use?


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!!


----------



## MoRoH

that is a sweet 7 by the way


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sweeee


----------



## D-EJ915

cornucopia!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yesss!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## MoRoH

AHAHAHAHAHA you must have posted 10,000 of your 12,00 posts in this thread
i just went to a random page back like 400 pages ago and you wereo n it liek 5 times


----------



## D-EJ915

asdgaeawge


----------



## D-EJ915

swwwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html


----------



## bostjan

I've only adjusted bias on an Ampeg. It was a breeze to do. I really need to rebias my Mesa/Boogie, though, it's starting to sound like a hunk of fizzing burning buzz.


----------



## D-EJ915

awefawefawefwa


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html go


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html gooo


----------



## bostjan

Posts here aren't supposed to go towards post count.


----------



## D-EJ915

efwefwef http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html


----------



## D-EJ915

bostjan said:


> Posts here aren't supposed to go towards post count.


they don't


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

awefaewfwefw


----------



## bostjan

umm isn't that like three of the same post?


----------



## D-EJ915

waefgaweg http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html


----------



## D-EJ915

wev http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html


----------



## bostjan

umm isn't that like three of the same post?
umm isn't that like three of the same post?


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...shit-track-but-i-have-actual-drum-sounds.html avc


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!!!!!


----------



## bostjan

u-u-umm isn't that like three of the same post?
umm isn't that like three of the same post?
umm isn't that like three of the same post-t-t?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## D-EJ915

bostjan said:


> u-u-umm isn't that like three of the same post?
> umm isn't that like three of the same post?
> umm isn't that like three of the same post-t-t?


no ideaaaaaa


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeya!


----------



## bostjan

Umm is-is-isn't that li-like f-four of the-the same-same post-ost-st-t-ts?


----------



## D-EJ915

go to my thread lol


----------



## D-EJ915

DOOO IIITTTT


----------



## bostjan

what are you doing?


----------



## bostjan

Hey, you are getting closer! I think you might win!


----------



## D-EJ915

wgawga


----------



## MoRoH

bostjan said:


> what are you doing?



drugs...


----------



## D-EJ915

what are you talking about


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## MoRoH

LAST POST OF THE NIGHT GOODNIGHT SS>ORG

I CANT SPELLE


----------



## bostjan

good night Matt!

How close are we to 100,000?

Does the thread end at 100,000?


----------



## D-EJ915

hah!


----------



## D-EJ915

Aqueonguitar2 said:


> LAST POST OF THE NIGHT GOODNIGHT SS>ORG
> 
> I CANT SPELLE


g'night


----------



## D-EJ915

wghhher


----------



## D-EJ915

everyone got off


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta love teh single bass part in the last song


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeya!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

omg so many posts!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

kpk


----------



## D-EJ915

I'M goin for da recorda


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

actually I think I had like 1000 or so in 1 24 hour period one time

that was fucking nuts


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta lolraep germanium


----------



## D-EJ915

INTO OBLIVION!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

*smacks my lips*


----------



## D-EJ915

yummeh


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta raep em all!


----------



## D-EJ915

pokéraep!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

(22:50:05) cmao: O: <33 kagami!
(22:50:11) cmao: who need a shower XD;


----------



## D-EJ915

(22:50:43) Kagami: hahahaha I guess
(22:50:46) Kagami: I don,t like being wet though


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

lollasss!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeel


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah manna


----------



## D-EJ915

gooha!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

BIZARRRO!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

(22:57:05) Konata: *grabs breasts*
(22:57:10) Kagami: OMG!
(22:57:11) Kagami: RAEP1


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

RONERY!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

mmm


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

MEN


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya rei is back!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I see Metal Ken is browsing this


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't like burly guys


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah?


----------



## Lucky Seven

I can't get enough of the L*S version of the DBZ theme!


----------



## D-EJ915

it still lists myself, desecrated and allen garrow for me


----------



## D-EJ915

I haven't refreshed the page in like, a long time, mine still says page 893 of 893 lol


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah woman, hardcore \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shit happens


----------



## D-EJ915

DESTROY DESTROY!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

DESTROOOYYYY!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

36066+


----------



## D-EJ915

utorrent


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hag


----------



## playstopause

eh.


----------



## playstopause

hag? WAT DO U MEAN?!?!?!?!?!!!11!


----------



## D-EJ915

zemubzah!


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> hag? WAT DO U MEAN?!?!?!?!?!!!11!


YOOO!!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## playstopause

No freakin' h before a-g


----------



## playstopause

That's it, case closed.


----------



## playstopause

i thought that...


----------



## playstopause

Stuff matters, you know?


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> No freakin' h before a-g


lol


----------



## playstopause

It's like this and like that.


----------



## playstopause

Yall!


----------



## D-EJ915

cornocopia


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## D-EJ915

(23:13:39) cmao: *kisses*
(23:16:59) Kagami: *blushes*
(23:17:09) Kagami: I've gone into kawaii mode
(23:17:11) Kagami: no turning back now
(23:17:28) Kagami: *goes into the "I'm a little innocent girl" pose*


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

you know


----------



## D-EJ915

it's been page 893 for the past several hundred posts...what's up with that


----------



## D-EJ915

XDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDD


----------



## playstopause

I know.


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDA


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

gah XD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## playstopause

_You don't remembeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!
I'll never FORGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!6!!!!!?
11111!!!!!&!&!?!?!&*@?!Ù&@[email protected])Ù @)EÙ@E1

(guitar solo)_


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD lol


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _You don't remembeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll never FORGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!6!!!!!?
> 11111!!!!!&!&!?!?!&*@?!Ù&@[email protected])Ù @)EÙ@E1
> 
> (guitar solo)_



ya


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm 15 and I've had sex with over 300 men


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lucky Seven

You have a lot of chins you fat bastard


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you


----------



## D-EJ915

...


----------



## D-EJ915

......


----------



## Lucky Seven

akjfasbn,fg


----------



## D-EJ915

.........


----------



## D-EJ915

............


----------



## D-EJ915

...............


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you



*bends over* Okay!


----------



## D-EJ915

..................


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> *bends over* Okay!


o__O


----------



## D-EJ915

lolop


----------



## D-EJ915

lolo


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

lo.


----------



## D-EJ915

l..


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLO...


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> LOLO...


...


----------



## Lucky Seven

aren't you going to [email protected]#$ my [email protected]#$%^?


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


> l..


...davasd


----------



## D-EJ915

ahhhhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> aren't you going to [email protected]#$ my [email protected]#$%^?


*shrug*


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I think I might go for 1k


----------



## D-EJ915

only got 500 more posts to go


----------



## D-EJ915

yguibuigb


----------



## D-EJ915

.....................


----------



## D-EJ915

123


----------



## D-EJ915

456


----------



## D-EJ915

789


----------



## D-EJ915

012


----------



## D-EJ915

345


----------



## D-EJ915

678


----------



## D-EJ915

999


----------



## D-EJ915

1000!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

500th post on this page


----------



## D-EJ915

bostjan said:


> Yeah, but you are not supposed to be.



first post on the page


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/676230-post35681.html


----------



## D-EJ915

#12


----------



## D-EJ915

#123


----------



## D-EJ915

1234


----------



## D-EJ915

3245


----------



## D-EJ915

3456


----------



## D-EJ915

4567


----------



## D-EJ915

5678


----------



## D-EJ915

6789


----------



## D-EJ915

###


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

222


----------



## D-EJ915

333


----------



## D-EJ915

444


----------



## D-EJ915

555


----------



## D-EJ915

667


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

1o1


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## D-EJ915

777


----------



## D-EJ915

888


----------



## D-EJ915

999.


----------



## D-EJ915

1111


----------



## D-EJ915

2222


----------



## D-EJ915

3333


----------



## D-EJ915

4444


----------



## D-EJ915

5555


----------



## D-EJ915

6666


----------



## D-EJ915

7777


----------



## D-EJ915

8888


----------



## D-EJ915

9999


----------



## D-EJ915

00000


----------



## D-EJ915

11111


----------



## D-EJ915

22222


----------



## D-EJ915

33333


----------



## D-EJ915

44444


----------



## D-EJ915

55555


----------



## D-EJ915

66666


----------



## Lucky Seven

mmm Necrophagist


----------



## D-EJ915

77777


----------



## D-EJ915

88888


----------



## D-EJ915

99999


----------



## Lee

10101


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> 55555



Interstella?


----------



## D-EJ915

000000


----------



## D-EJ915

111111


----------



## D-EJ915

222222


----------



## D-EJ915

333333


----------



## D-EJ915

444444


----------



## D-EJ915

555555


----------



## D-EJ915

666666


----------



## D-EJ915

777777


----------



## D-EJ915

888888


----------



## D-EJ915

999999


----------



## D-EJ915

0000000


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111


----------



## D-EJ915

2222222


----------



## D-EJ915

3333333


----------



## D-EJ915

4444444


----------



## D-EJ915

5555555


----------



## D-EJ915

6666666


----------



## D-EJ915

7777777


WHOOO!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I RUV YOU


----------



## D-EJ915

7777777


----------



## D-EJ915

I RUV YOU TOO!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

8888888


----------



## D-EJ915

9999999


----------



## D-EJ915

00000000


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

22222222


----------



## D-EJ915

33333333


----------



## D-EJ915

44444444


----------



## D-EJ915

55555555


----------



## D-EJ915

66666666


----------



## D-EJ915

77777777


----------



## D-EJ915

88888888


----------



## D-EJ915

99999999


----------



## D-EJ915

000000000


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111.


----------



## D-EJ915

222222222


----------



## D-EJ915

333333333


----------



## D-EJ915

444444444


----------



## D-EJ915

555555555


----------



## D-EJ915

666666666


----------



## D-EJ915

777777777


----------



## D-EJ915

888888888


----------



## D-EJ915

999999999


----------



## D-EJ915

0000000000


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

2222222222


----------



## D-EJ915

3333333333


----------



## D-EJ915

4444444444


----------



## D-EJ915

5555555555


----------



## D-EJ915

6666666666


----------



## D-EJ915

7777777777


----------



## D-EJ915

8888888888


----------



## D-EJ915

9999999999


----------



## D-EJ915

00000000000


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

enough of that lol


----------



## D-EJ915

000


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

222


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/676230-post35681.html


----------



## D-EJ915

omg


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomgomgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomgomgomgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomgomgomgvv


----------



## D-EJ915

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## D-EJ915

987


----------



## D-EJ915

877


----------



## D-EJ915

001


----------



## D-EJ915

002


----------



## D-EJ915

003


----------



## D-EJ915

004


----------



## D-EJ915

005


----------



## D-EJ915

006


----------



## D-EJ915

007


----------



## D-EJ915

008


----------



## D-EJ915

009


----------



## D-EJ915

00A


----------



## D-EJ915

00B


----------



## D-EJ915

00C


----------



## D-EJ915

00D


----------



## D-EJ915

00E


----------



## D-EJ915

00F


----------



## D-EJ915

010


----------



## D-EJ915

011


----------



## D-EJ915

012


----------



## D-EJ915

013


----------



## D-EJ915

014


----------



## D-EJ915

015


----------



## D-EJ915

016


----------



## D-EJ915

017


----------



## D-EJ915

018


----------



## D-EJ915

019


----------



## D-EJ915

01A


----------



## D-EJ915

01B


----------



## D-EJ915

01C


----------



## D-EJ915

01D


----------



## D-EJ915

01E


----------



## D-EJ915

01F


----------



## D-EJ915

020


----------



## D-EJ915

021


----------



## D-EJ915

022


----------



## D-EJ915

023


----------



## D-EJ915

024


----------



## D-EJ915

025


----------



## D-EJ915

026


----------



## D-EJ915

027


----------



## D-EJ915

028


----------



## D-EJ915

029


----------



## D-EJ915

02A


----------



## D-EJ915

02B


----------



## D-EJ915

02C


----------



## D-EJ915

02D


----------



## D-EJ915

02E


----------



## D-EJ915

02F


----------



## D-EJ915

030


----------



## D-EJ915

031


----------



## D-EJ915

032


----------



## D-EJ915

033


----------



## D-EJ915

034


----------



## D-EJ915

035


----------



## D-EJ915

036


----------



## D-EJ915

037


----------



## D-EJ915

038


----------



## D-EJ915

039


----------



## D-EJ915

03A


----------



## D-EJ915

03B


----------



## D-EJ915

03C


----------



## D-EJ915

03D


----------



## D-EJ915

03E


----------



## D-EJ915

03F


----------



## D-EJ915

040


----------



## D-EJ915

041


----------



## D-EJ915

042


----------



## D-EJ915

043


----------



## D-EJ915

044


----------



## D-EJ915

045


----------



## D-EJ915

046


----------



## D-EJ915

047


----------



## D-EJ915

048


----------



## D-EJ915

049


----------



## D-EJ915

04A


----------



## D-EJ915

04B


----------



## D-EJ915

04C


----------



## D-EJ915

04D


----------



## D-EJ915

04E


----------



## D-EJ915

04F


----------



## D-EJ915

050


----------



## D-EJ915

051


----------



## D-EJ915

052


----------



## D-EJ915

053


----------



## D-EJ915

054


----------



## D-EJ915

055


----------



## D-EJ915

056


----------



## D-EJ915

057


----------



## D-EJ915

058


----------



## D-EJ915

059


----------



## D-EJ915

05A


----------



## D-EJ915

05B


----------



## D-EJ915

05C


----------



## D-EJ915

05D


----------



## Wiggywiggler

*Chain ruined*


----------



## D-EJ915

05E


----------



## D-EJ915

05F


----------



## D-EJ915

060


----------



## D-EJ915

061


----------



## D-EJ915

062


----------



## D-EJ915

063


----------



## D-EJ915

064


----------



## D-EJ915

065


----------



## D-EJ915

066


----------



## D-EJ915

067


----------



## D-EJ915

068


----------



## D-EJ915

069


----------



## D-EJ915

06A


----------



## D-EJ915

06B


----------



## D-EJ915

06C


----------



## D-EJ915

06D


----------



## D-EJ915

06E


----------



## D-EJ915

06F


----------



## D-EJ915

070


----------



## D-EJ915

071


----------



## D-EJ915

072


----------



## D-EJ915

073


----------



## D-EJ915

074


----------



## D-EJ915

075


----------



## D-EJ915

076


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ffs, the thread won't go any faster in base 16


----------



## D-EJ915

077


----------



## D-EJ915

078


----------



## D-EJ915

079


----------



## Ryan

ka


ga


miiii


----------



## D-EJ915

07A


----------



## D-EJ915

07B

I was wondering where the fuck you were ryan, I haven't seen you in like a week


----------



## Wiggywiggler

001001001011001001001001001001


----------



## D-EJ915

07C


----------



## D-EJ915

07D


----------



## D-EJ915

07E


----------



## D-EJ915

07F


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> 07B
> 
> I was wondering where the fuck you were ryan, I haven't seen you in like a week



haaalloooo33333 <3


----------



## D-EJ915

080


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> haaalloooo33333 <3


<3

081


----------



## D-EJ915

082


----------



## D-EJ915

083


----------



## D-EJ915

084


----------



## D-EJ915

085

I'm practicing safe hex


----------



## D-EJ915

086


----------



## D-EJ915

087


----------



## D-EJ915

088


----------



## Wiggywiggler

01010011 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000
01101110 01101111 01101110 01110011 01100101 01101110 01110011 01100101 00101100 00100000
01100110 01101111 01101111 01101100 01110011 00100001 00100000


----------



## D-EJ915

089


----------



## D-EJ915

08A


----------



## D-EJ915

08B


----------



## D-EJ915

08C


----------



## D-EJ915

08D


----------



## D-EJ915

08E


----------



## D-EJ915

08F


----------



## Wiggywiggler

01001000 01100101 01111000 01111000 00110000 01110010 01111010 00100000 01110011 01110101
01100011 01101011 01111010 00110000 01110010 01110010 01111010


----------



## D-EJ915

090

ryan you see my clips with the drums?


----------



## D-EJ915

091


----------



## D-EJ915

092


----------



## D-EJ915

093


----------



## D-EJ915

094


----------



## D-EJ915

095


----------



## D-EJ915

096


----------



## D-EJ915

097


----------



## D-EJ915

098


----------



## D-EJ915

099


----------



## D-EJ915

09A


----------



## D-EJ915

09B


----------



## D-EJ915

09C


----------



## TomAwesome

Wiggywiggler said:


> 01001000 01100101 01111000 01111000 00110000 01110010 01111010 00100000 01110011 01110101
> 01100011 01101011 01111010 00110000 01110010 01110010 01111010



What did you just say to me? Oh. No. You. Di'in't. :snap: :snap: :snap:


----------



## D-EJ915

09D


----------



## D-EJ915

09E


----------



## D-EJ915

09F


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## D-EJ915

0A0


----------



## D-EJ915

oh you thought I was at 100  LOL!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

TomAwesome said:


> What did you just say to me? Oh. No. You. Di'in't. :snap: :snap: :snap:



here's the url:


01101000 01110100 01110100 01110000 00111010 00101111 00101111 01110111 01110111 01110111
00101110 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01101011 01110101 01101100 01101100 00101110
01100011 01101111 01101101 00101111 01101010 01100001 01110110 01100001 01110011 01100011
01110010 01101001 01110000 01110100 00101111 01100001 01110011 01100011 01101001 01101001
00101101 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 01101000 01110100
01101101 01101100


----------



## D-EJ915

0A1


----------



## TomAwesome

Criminy, Jeff, you're worse than g3rm tonight! Go masturbate or something!


----------



## D-EJ915

0A2


----------



## D-EJ915

0A3


----------



## D-EJ915

0A4


----------



## D-EJ915

since the first post on this pace is what? 35681, if I hold the scroll bar thing and scroll it does that "wheels go backward" thing but with my posts 

0A5


----------



## D-EJ915

0A6


----------



## D-EJ915

0A7


----------



## D-EJ915

0A8


----------



## D-EJ915

0A9


----------



## D-EJ915

0AA


----------



## D-EJ915

0AB


----------



## D-EJ915

0AC


----------



## Wiggywiggler

0AD !


----------



## D-EJ915

0AD


----------



## D-EJ915

0AE


----------



## D-EJ915

0AF


----------



## D-EJ915

0B0


----------



## D-EJ915

0B1


----------



## D-EJ915

0B2


----------



## D-EJ915

0B3


----------



## D-EJ915

0B4


----------



## D-EJ915

0B5


----------



## D-EJ915

0B6


----------



## D-EJ915

0B7


----------



## D-EJ915

0B8


----------



## Wiggywiggler

0B9 Yeah, but can you divide by zero?


----------



## D-EJ915

0B9


----------



## D-EJ915

0BA


----------



## D-EJ915

0BB


----------



## D-EJ915

0BC


----------



## D-EJ915

0BD


----------



## D-EJ915

0BE


----------



## D-EJ915

0BF


----------



## D-EJ915

0C0


----------



## D-EJ915

0C1


----------



## D-EJ915

0C2


----------



## D-EJ915

0C3


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe OC3

0C4


----------



## D-EJ915

0C5


----------



## D-EJ915

0C6


----------



## D-EJ915

0C7


----------



## D-EJ915

0C8


----------



## D-EJ915

0C9


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> 0C7



You're going base 8 ?


----------



## D-EJ915

0CA


----------



## D-EJ915

0CB


----------



## D-EJ915

0CC this is hex, get it right


----------



## D-EJ915

0CD


----------



## D-EJ915

0CE


----------



## D-EJ915

0CF


----------



## D-EJ915

0D0


----------



## D-EJ915

0D1


----------



## D-EJ915

0D2


----------



## D-EJ915

0D3


----------



## D-EJ915

0D4


----------



## D-EJ915

0D5


----------



## D-EJ915

0D6


----------



## D-EJ915

0D7


----------



## D-EJ915

0D8


----------



## D-EJ915

0D9


----------



## D-EJ915

0DA


----------



## D-EJ915

0DB


----------



## D-EJ915

0DC


----------



## D-EJ915

0DD


----------



## D-EJ915

0DE


----------



## D-EJ915

0DF


----------



## D-EJ915

0E0


----------



## D-EJ915

0E1


----------



## D-EJ915

0E2


----------



## D-EJ915

0E3


----------



## D-EJ915

0E4


----------



## D-EJ915

0E5


----------



## D-EJ915

0E6


----------



## D-EJ915

0E7


----------



## D-EJ915

0E8


----------



## D-EJ915

0E9


----------



## D-EJ915

0EA


----------



## D-EJ915

0EB


----------



## D-EJ915

0EC


----------



## D-EJ915

0ED


----------



## D-EJ915

0EE


----------



## D-EJ915

0EF


----------



## D-EJ915

0F0


----------



## D-EJ915

0F1


----------



## D-EJ915

0F2


----------



## D-EJ915

0F3


----------



## D-EJ915

0F4


----------



## D-EJ915

0F5


----------



## D-EJ915

0F6


----------



## D-EJ915

0F7


----------



## D-EJ915

0F8


----------



## D-EJ915

0F9


----------



## D-EJ915

0FA


----------



## D-EJ915

0FB


----------



## D-EJ915

0FC


----------



## D-EJ915

0FD


----------



## D-EJ915

0FE


----------



## D-EJ915

0FF


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah I did type all those OMGs


----------



## D-EJ915

100


----------



## D-EJ915

finally damn


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## D-EJ915

102


----------



## D-EJ915

103


----------



## D-EJ915

104


----------



## D-EJ915

105


----------



## D-EJ915

106


----------



## D-EJ915

107


----------



## D-EJ915

108


----------



## D-EJ915

109


----------



## D-EJ915

10A


----------



## Wiggywiggler

make it stop


----------



## Wiggywiggler

make it stop


----------



## D-EJ915

10B


----------



## D-EJ915

10C


----------



## D-EJ915

10D


----------



## D-EJ915

10E


----------



## D-EJ915

10F


----------



## D-EJ915

110.


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

112


----------



## D-EJ915

113

btw I'm not going to 999, that would take the whole rest of the thread


----------



## D-EJ915

114


----------



## D-EJ915

115


----------



## D-EJ915

116


----------



## D-EJ915

117


----------



## D-EJ915

118


----------



## D-EJ915

119


----------



## D-EJ915

11A


----------



## D-EJ915

11B


----------



## D-EJ915

11C


----------



## D-EJ915

11D


----------



## D-EJ915

11E


----------



## D-EJ915

11F

only 80 posts to go until I have 1000 posts on this page


----------



## D-EJ915

120


----------



## D-EJ915

121


----------



## D-EJ915

122


----------



## D-EJ915

123


----------



## D-EJ915

124


----------



## D-EJ915

125


----------



## D-EJ915

126


----------



## D-EJ915

127


----------



## D-EJ915

128


----------



## D-EJ915

129


----------



## D-EJ915

12A


----------



## D-EJ915

12B


----------



## D-EJ915

12C


----------



## D-EJ915

12D


----------



## D-EJ915

12E


----------



## Lucky Seven

*dangles something in front of screen*

Hey Naren, I have something for you to lick!


----------



## D-EJ915

12F


----------



## D-EJ915

130


----------



## D-EJ915

131


----------



## D-EJ915

132


----------



## D-EJ915

133


----------



## D-EJ915

134


----------



## D-EJ915

135


----------



## D-EJ915

136


----------



## D-EJ915

137


----------



## D-EJ915

138


----------



## D-EJ915

139


----------



## D-EJ915

13A


----------



## D-EJ915

13B


----------



## D-EJ915

13C


----------



## D-EJ915

13D


----------



## D-EJ915

13E


----------



## D-EJ915

13F


----------



## D-EJ915

140


----------



## D-EJ915

141


----------



## D-EJ915

142


----------



## D-EJ915

143


----------



## D-EJ915

144


----------



## D-EJ915

145


----------



## D-EJ915

146


----------



## D-EJ915

147


----------



## D-EJ915

148


----------



## D-EJ915

149


----------



## D-EJ915

14A


----------



## Lucky Seven

gay


----------



## D-EJ915

14B


----------



## D-EJ915

14C


----------



## D-EJ915

14D I thought you were going to sleep


----------



## D-EJ915

14E


----------



## D-EJ915

14F


----------



## D-EJ915

150


----------



## D-EJ915

151


----------



## D-EJ915

152


----------



## D-EJ915

153


----------



## D-EJ915

154


----------



## D-EJ915

155


----------



## D-EJ915

156


----------



## D-EJ915

157


----------



## D-EJ915

158


----------



## D-EJ915

159


----------



## D-EJ915

15A


----------



## D-EJ915

15B

I had to make sure I was sane....


----------



## D-EJ915

15C

hehe sanity check...


----------



## D-EJ915

15D ok maybe that one was too much of a computer joke


----------



## D-EJ915

15E


----------



## D-EJ915

15F


----------



## D-EJ915

160


----------



## D-EJ915

161


----------



## D-EJ915

162


----------



## D-EJ915

163


----------



## D-EJ915

164


----------



## D-EJ915

165


----------



## D-EJ915

166


----------



## D-EJ915

167


----------



## D-EJ915

168


----------



## D-EJ915

169


----------



## D-EJ915

16A


----------



## D-EJ915

16B


----------



## D-EJ915

16C

1000 posts since the first one on this page!!!! (page 893)


----------



## D-EJ915

I got to 16C hex which is 364 in decimal.


----------



## D-EJ915

and another bump jsut for the hell of it


----------



## D-EJ915

http://dej915.serveftp.com/mine/screencaps/1000 posts.png


----------



## D-EJ915

preserved =3


----------



## Lucky Seven

naren, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

12012 posts ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

whoooo!!!


----------



## loktide

ghey


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

goed moaning


----------



## loktide

:yawn:


----------



## Desecrated

goat moaning


----------



## Zepp88

fuguyvufyigkhbihjbhuifgtddjerji


This is not a post.


----------



## Desecrated

this is not a respons


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> fuguyvufyigkhbihjbhuifgtddjerji
> 
> 
> This is not a post.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

36700!


----------



## Seven

Wahey


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## Stitch

I thought you were ignoring me. 

How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I thought you were ignoring me.



You thinking that about me sucks. 



stitch216 said:


> How are you?



I'm fine but you aren't?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Stitch

I am not, no. I'm going for an afternoon rest. 

Goodbye, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E''


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Goodbye, Johann!



Goodbye Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 36,712
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 9,719
D-EJ915 7,809
Alpo 3,645
Naren 2,759
Desecrated 1,505
Lucky Seven 968
Zepp88 951
Wiggywiggler 759
yevetz 619
playstopause 548
Lee 546
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 392
HotRodded7321 346
loktide 313
Buzz762 312
nitelightboy 261
Makelele 233
technomancer 232
Sebastian 218
Ivan 176
Nik 169
ZeroSignal 168
Firedragon 154
OzzyC 152
stitch216 138
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
distressed_romeo 78
Karl Hungus 77
Ryan 76
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Michael 66
Alex-D33 57
TheMissing 51
Kotex 48
bostjan 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Blexican 39
B Lopez 37
arnoroth661 37
MetalSir 36
Cyanide_Anima 36
urklvt 35
Spoongirl 34
Jason 33
Jon 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
ne14muddin 27
ohio_eric 26
ShawnFjellstad 26
Shawn 22
Kakaka 19
RgAscendant 17
Bound 16
ibzrg1570 16
Leon 16
Adam 16
Scott 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
omentremor 13
7StringofAblicK 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
zimbloth 12
jim777 12
Eric 11
LordOVchaoS 11
Oguz286 11
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
noodles 10
poisonelvis 9
Aqueonguitar2 9
AngelVivaldi 9
metalking 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
Allen Garrow 8
Ror3h 8
Seven 7
swedenuck 7
Luan 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
Popsyche 6
twooos 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
gurugow 6
Battousai 6
SevenDeadly 6
johnw 6
Thomas 6
TomAwesome 6
The Arisen 6
metalfiend666 6
Moro 5
BCrowell 5
Snake Doctor 5
Espaul 5
metallatem 5
drelo 5
Chris 5
Emiliano 5
oompa 5
Bobby 5
sakeido 4
continental 4
HighGain510 4
ogisha007 4
Lozek 4
Ancestor 4
amonb 4
Apophis 4
7 Dying Trees 4
b3n 4
Hawksmoor 3
Sinner 3
Toshiro 3
skinhead 3
Satan 3
jaredowty 3
Ken 3
Universalis 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Kevan 3
eelblack2 3
sevenstringdeath 3
skattabrain 3
stuz719 3
Regor 3
iumentum 3
DelfinoPie 3
telecaster90 3
Samer 3
DangerousTacos 2
Coiso 2
bobbyretelle 2
lepersmeesa 2
nicknuisance 2
Dive-Baum 2
nikt 2
djpharoah 2
eleven59 2
Bammbamm 2
Darth Vader 2
Matt Crooks 2
Mark. A 2
Satyr 2
Carrion 2
Tim77 2
Jarrett 2
David 2
Firebeard 2
IbanezFan 2
Creepy 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
Volsung 2
dpm 2
The Dubya 1
NecroSamist 1
Skeksis 1
Gabe777 1
Applejelly91 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
Memq 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Mastodon 1
jarrydn 1
jaxadam 1
jacksonplayer 1
Shaman 1
JesseTheMachine 1
JoelLXVI 1
Azyiu 1
undeadsoldier 1
neon_black88 1
DBDbadreligion 1
220BX 1
Jongpil Yun 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
dtrax 1
777 1
Spinedriver 1
Tzoni 1
Soma 1
shadowgenesis 1
heavy7-665 1
Thep 1
mgood 1
CM_X5 1
thadood 1
Mr. Test 1
ICX357 1
rummy 1
Labrie 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
Variant 1
MF_Kitten 1
malufet 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
canuck brian 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
InTheRavensName 1
jaymz_wylde 1
RonGriff 1
KillMAH 1
ManBeast 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
th249z 1
gregj 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.02100 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 36,712
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 9,719
> D-EJ915 7,809
> Alpo 3,645
> Naren 2,759
> Desecrated 1,505
> Lucky Seven 968
> Zepp88 951
> Wiggywiggler 759
> yevetz 619
> playstopause 548
> Lee 546
> JPMDan 431
> NegaTiveXero 417
> JJ Rodriguez 399
> Seedawakener 392
> HotRodded7321 346
> loktide 313
> Buzz762 312
> nitelightboy 261
> Makelele 233
> technomancer 232
> Sebastian 218
> Ivan 176
> Nik 169
> ZeroSignal 168
> Firedragon 154
> OzzyC 152
> stitch216 138
> Rick 120
> mefrommiddleearth 119
> Pauly 88
> distressed_romeo 78
> Karl Hungus 77
> Ryan 76
> garcia3441 72
> Aaron 70
> Michael 66
> Alex-D33 57
> TheMissing 51
> Kotex 48
> bostjan 47
> Tubbs Mcgee 47
> fathead 43
> BinaryTox1n 39
> crazy_cree 39
> Blexican 39
> B Lopez 37
> arnoroth661 37
> MetalSir 36
> Cyanide_Anima 36
> urklvt 35
> Spoongirl 34
> Jason 33
> Jon 29
> Unknown Doodl3.2 28
> Metal Ken 28
> Mr. S 27
> Shikaru 27
> ne14muddin 27
> ohio_eric 26
> ShawnFjellstad 26
> Shawn 22
> Kakaka 19
> RgAscendant 17
> Bound 16
> ibzrg1570 16
> Leon 16
> Adam 16
> Scott 15
> Roundhouse_Kick 14
> omentremor 13
> 7StringofAblicK 13
> Hellbound 12
> settite 12
> Cancer 12
> zimbloth 12
> jim777 12
> Eric 11
> LordOVchaoS 11
> Oguz286 11
> eaeolian 10
> Adamh1331 10
> noodles 10
> poisonelvis 9
> Aqueonguitar2 9
> AngelVivaldi 9
> metalking 8
> cadenhead 8
> Martin_777 8
> Drew 8
> Allen Garrow 8
> Ror3h 8
> Seven 7
> swedenuck 7
> Luan 7
> huber 7
> Donnie 6
> Popsyche 6
> twooos 6
> militant_x 6
> garden of grey 6
> gurugow 6
> Battousai 6
> SevenDeadly 6
> johnw 6
> Thomas 6
> TomAwesome 6
> The Arisen 6
> metalfiend666 6
> Moro 5
> BCrowell 5
> Snake Doctor 5
> Espaul 5
> metallatem 5
> drelo 5
> Chris 5
> Emiliano 5
> oompa 5
> Bobby 5
> sakeido 4
> continental 4
> HighGain510 4
> ogisha007 4
> Lozek 4
> Ancestor 4
> amonb 4
> Apophis 4
> 7 Dying Trees 4
> b3n 4
> Hawksmoor 3
> Sinner 3
> Toshiro 3
> skinhead 3
> Satan 3
> jaredowty 3
> Ken 3
> Universalis 3
> SunburnedCactus 3
> Kevan 3
> eelblack2 3
> sevenstringdeath 3
> skattabrain 3
> stuz719 3
> Regor 3
> iumentum 3
> DelfinoPie 3
> telecaster90 3
> Samer 3
> DangerousTacos 2
> Coiso 2
> bobbyretelle 2
> lepersmeesa 2
> nicknuisance 2
> Dive-Baum 2
> nikt 2
> djpharoah 2
> eleven59 2
> Bammbamm 2
> Darth Vader 2
> Matt Crooks 2
> Mark. A 2
> Satyr 2
> Carrion 2
> Tim77 2
> Jarrett 2
> David 2
> Firebeard 2
> IbanezFan 2
> Creepy 2
> All_¥our_Bass 2
> Volsung 2
> dpm 2
> The Dubya 1
> NecroSamist 1
> Skeksis 1
> Gabe777 1
> Applejelly91 1
> Awakened Sleeper 1
> Memq 1
> Bartok 1
> WayneCustom7 1
> Mastodon 1
> jarrydn 1
> jaxadam 1
> jacksonplayer 1
> Shaman 1
> JesseTheMachine 1
> JoelLXVI 1
> Azyiu 1
> undeadsoldier 1
> neon_black88 1
> DBDbadreligion 1
> 220BX 1
> Jongpil Yun 1
> 7 Strings of Hate 1
> dtrax 1
> 777 1
> Spinedriver 1
> Tzoni 1
> Soma 1
> shadowgenesis 1
> heavy7-665 1
> Thep 1
> mgood 1
> CM_X5 1
> thadood 1
> Mr. Test 1
> ICX357 1
> rummy 1
> Labrie 1
> god_puppet 1
> Invader 1
> Variant 1
> MF_Kitten 1
> malufet 1
> Atomic_gerbil 1
> canuck brian 1
> nyck 1
> Code001 1
> InTheRavensName 1
> jaymz_wylde 1
> RonGriff 1
> KillMAH 1
> ManBeast 1
> ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
> th249z 1
> gregj 1
> Show Thread & Close Window
> Page generated in 1.02100 seconds with 8 queries



You win.


----------



## metallatem

6 for me now


----------



## Desecrated

1506 for me now


----------



## Desecrated

metallatem said:


> 6 for me now



Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Desecrated

another post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

hi kagami.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya desecrated =3


----------



## D-EJ915

up.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

16D


----------



## D-EJ915

16E


----------



## Desecrated

70f


----------



## D-EJ915

16F


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hi kagami.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> up.



yo ass?


----------



## D-EJ915

070


----------



## D-EJ915

071


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> yo ass?



that to


----------



## D-EJ915

072


----------



## D-EJ915

172

whoops forgot I was at 1 already lol


----------



## D-EJ915

173


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

174


----------



## Desecrated

HI JOHANN EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Desecrated

I want more money.


----------



## D-EJ915

175


----------



## D-EJ915

176


----------



## Desecrated

MONEY


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> that to



It be be!


----------



## D-EJ915

177


----------



## D-EJ915

178


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> 178



are you going for 500 posts again or what ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> HI JOHANN EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



E'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

179


----------



## Desecrated

DESECRATED PRODUCTIONS
_Productive Desecration since 2004_​


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

17A


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

17B


----------



## Desecrated

E!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

E!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

17C


----------



## D-EJ915

17D


----------



## Desecrated

eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
EeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE


----------



## D-EJ915

17E


----------



## D-EJ915

17F


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat Desecrated my goat


----------



## Desecrated

36766


----------



## Desecrated

I hate weekends, everybody is off drinking.


----------



## D-EJ915

180


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
> EeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
> eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE
> eEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeE



I agree.


----------



## D-EJ915

181

shower time or something


----------



## D-EJ915

182


----------



## D-EJ915

183


----------



## D-EJ915

184 you guys should make the E programming language...there is already one which uses whitespace


----------



## Desecrated

programming ???? computers?????


----------



## Desecrated

e!


----------



## Desecrated

Posting E! while waiting for people to answer me on myspace.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Posting E! while waiting for people to answer me on myspace.



again


----------



## Desecrated

I hate my appartment


----------



## D-EJ915

185


----------



## D-EJ915

186


----------



## D-EJ915

187


----------



## D-EJ915

188


----------



## D-EJ915

189


----------



## D-EJ915

18A


----------



## D-EJ915

18B


----------



## Desecrated

Or I hate my neighbours.


----------



## Desecrated

If germanium comes in later, we can maybe reach the 37000 mark today.


----------



## D-EJ915

18C


----------



## D-EJ915

18D


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

18E


----------



## bostjan

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203.....


----------



## D-EJ915

18F


----------



## D-EJ915

190


----------



## D-EJ915

191


----------



## Desecrated

D!!


----------



## D-EJ915

192


----------



## D-EJ915

193

37k isn't very far away


----------



## Desecrated

D!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

194


----------



## bostjan

why are you counting hex?


----------



## bostjan

hex mex?


----------



## bostjan

tex mex?


----------



## Desecrated

235648971312 231 321ð&#9829;21453231654W356&#9830;321&#9786;&#305;265Ñ¬F7Ì«¤&#9830;9bØYhgoÿ&#9788;©×Ø&#9792;i99&#9689;&#8226;ÿ§8¬4&#9835;21~


----------



## D-EJ915

195


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

lj&#21270;sd&#12533;ds&#12404;&#12362;&#19978;wql&#12394;s&#24230;&#12500;&#12450;sd&#65307;lk&#12454;&#12455;q&#12413;&#12356;&#12367;&#12359;&#12413;ds&#65307;&#12354;lk&#12384;s&#65307;&#12435;vxck&#65307;js&#12384;&#65307;lk&#12373;d&#65307;&#12362;&#36275;&#32117;&#65307;lwks&#24230;&#12500;&#12450;&#32117;w&#65307;lks&#12386;&#12362;&#12354;&#12356;&#12360;w&#12367;&#12361;&#12404;&#32117;w&#65361;&#12413;&#12356;&#12367;&#12359;&#12413;&#12356;&#12358;&#12359;&#12356;&#12354;s&#65348;fkfl&#65307;ld&#27497;dsfklf&#12386;&#12362;&#12454;&#12455;&#23614;kqwl&#65307;s&#12480;&#12452;&#12458;pd&#12373;&#12289;&#12290;mv&#65307;&#12387;&#32972;dp&#36335;&#24847;&#12454;&#12455;r&#12413;&#12358;&#12359;&#12356;&#12362;&#12401;sd&#21033;p&#12454;&#12455;&#12362;&#12356;r&#12454;&#12455;&#12413;&#24847;rp&#12454;&#12455;&#12362;&#12356;r&#32117;&#32210;p&#12454;&#12451;r&#12454;&#12455;&#12413;&#24847;rp&#12454;&#12455;&#12362;sd&#65307;lfk&#65307;sdlkf&#65307;sdlc&#65307;lvk&#12300;&#12362;&#12454;&#12455;&#12452;&#23614;pfk&#65307;lfdk


----------



## Desecrated

Random nonsens


----------



## Desecrated

D!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9835;


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 184 you guys should make the E programming language...there is already one which uses whitespace



Yeah and it's called whitespace. Who'd have thought?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> If germanium comes in later, we can maybe reach the 37000 mark today.



I had planned to write a bunch of bl0g posts.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

þ&#402; &#9835;µ~Ø<õø_&#9496;c&#9675;&#9689;^:9]ß\&#9688;[&#9600;&#9788;2+889b789§7b7YC&#9508;»Ü+&#9565;µ&#402;µb×&#9788;8&#9788;?&#9632; &#9689;ÖÀô74


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> 182



yes


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203.....



yes


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> why are you counting hex?



no


----------



## Desecrated

YES!


----------



## Desecrated

going to take a break


----------



## D-EJ915

196


----------



## D-EJ915

197


----------



## D-EJ915

198


----------



## D-EJ915

199


----------



## bostjan

i'm digging the yes/no answers.


----------



## D-EJ915

19A


----------



## bostjan

dang, explorer is runnning slow...i no longer have firefox.


----------



## D-EJ915

19B


----------



## D-EJ915

19C


----------



## D-EJ915

19D


----------



## D-EJ915

19E


----------



## D-EJ915

19F


----------



## D-EJ915

1A0


----------



## D-EJ915

1A1


----------



## D-EJ915

1A2


----------



## D-EJ915

1A3


----------



## D-EJ915

1A4


----------



## D-EJ915

1A5


----------



## D-EJ915

1A6


----------



## D-EJ915

1A7


----------



## D-EJ915

1A8


----------



## D-EJ915

1A9


----------



## D-EJ915

1AA


----------



## D-EJ915

1AB


----------



## D-EJ915

1AC


----------



## D-EJ915

1AD


----------



## D-EJ915

1AE


----------



## D-EJ915

1AF


----------



## D-EJ915

1B0


----------



## D-EJ915

1B1


----------



## D-EJ915

1B2


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

1B3


----------



## D-EJ915

1B4


----------



## D-EJ915

1B5


----------



## D-EJ915

1B6


----------



## D-EJ915

1B7


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## D-EJ915

1B8


----------



## D-EJ915

1B9


----------



## D-EJ915

1BA


----------



## D-EJ915

1BB


----------



## D-EJ915

1BC


----------



## D-EJ915

1BD


----------



## D-EJ915

1BE


----------



## D-EJ915

1BF


----------



## D-EJ915

1C0


----------



## D-EJ915

1C1


----------



## D-EJ915

1C2


----------



## D-EJ915

1C3


----------



## g3rmanium

G55.


----------



## D-EJ915

1C4


----------



## D-EJ915

1C5


----------



## D-EJ915

1C6


----------



## D-EJ915

1C7


----------



## D-EJ915

1C8


----------



## D-EJ915

1C9


----------



## D-EJ915

1CA


----------



## D-EJ915

1CB


----------



## D-EJ915

1CC


----------



## D-EJ915

1CD


----------



## D-EJ915

1CE


----------



## D-EJ915

1CF


----------



## D-EJ915

1D0


----------



## D-EJ915

1D1


----------



## D-EJ915

1D2


----------



## D-EJ915

1D3


----------



## D-EJ915

1D4


----------



## D-EJ915

1D5


----------



## D-EJ915

1D6


----------



## D-EJ915

1D7


----------



## D-EJ915

1D8


----------



## D-EJ915

1D9


----------



## D-EJ915

1DA


----------



## D-EJ915

1DB


----------



## D-EJ915

1DC


----------



## D-EJ915

1DD


----------



## D-EJ915

1DE


----------



## D-EJ915

1DF


----------



## D-EJ915

1E0


----------



## D-EJ915

1E1


----------



## D-EJ915

1E2


----------



## D-EJ915

1E3


----------



## D-EJ915

1E4


----------



## D-EJ915

1E5


----------



## D-EJ915

1E6


----------



## D-EJ915

1E7


----------



## D-EJ915

1E8


----------



## D-EJ915

1E9


----------



## D-EJ915

1EA


----------



## D-EJ915

1EB


----------



## D-EJ915

1EC


----------



## D-EJ915

1ED


----------



## D-EJ915

1EE


----------



## D-EJ915

1EF


----------



## D-EJ915

1F0


----------



## D-EJ915

1F1


----------



## D-EJ915

1F2


----------



## D-EJ915

1F3


----------



## D-EJ915

1F4


----------



## D-EJ915

1F5


----------



## D-EJ915

1F6


----------



## D-EJ915

1F7


----------



## D-EJ915

1F8


----------



## D-EJ915

1F9


----------



## D-EJ915

1FA


----------



## D-EJ915

1FB


----------



## D-EJ915

1FC


----------



## Groff

Whee!


----------



## D-EJ915

1FD


----------



## D-EJ915

1FE


----------



## D-EJ915

1FF


----------



## D-EJ915

200


----------



## D-EJ915

201


----------



## Groff

zOMG


----------



## D-EJ915

202


----------



## D-EJ915

203


----------



## D-EJ915

204


----------



## D-EJ915

205


----------



## Groff

207?


----------



## D-EJ915

206


----------



## D-EJ915

207


----------



## Groff

Damn, was one off!


----------



## D-EJ915

208


----------



## D-EJ915

209


----------



## D-EJ915

20A


----------



## D-EJ915

20B


----------



## D-EJ915

20C


----------



## Groff

Eye dee kay mai bee eff eff Jill


----------



## D-EJ915

20D


----------



## D-EJ915

20E


----------



## D-EJ915

20F


----------



## D-EJ915

210


----------



## D-EJ915

211


----------



## D-EJ915

212


----------



## D-EJ915

213


----------



## D-EJ915

214


----------



## D-EJ915

215


----------



## D-EJ915

216


----------



## D-EJ915

217


----------



## D-EJ915

218


----------



## D-EJ915

219


----------



## D-EJ915

21A


----------



## D-EJ915

21B


----------



## D-EJ915

21C


----------



## D-EJ915

21D


----------



## D-EJ915

21E


----------



## D-EJ915

21F


----------



## D-EJ915

220


----------



## D-EJ915

221


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

222


----------



## D-EJ915

223


----------



## D-EJ915

224 HIS FACE!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

225


----------



## D-EJ915

226


----------



## D-EJ915

227


----------



## D-EJ915

228


----------



## D-EJ915

229


----------



## D-EJ915

22A


----------



## D-EJ915

22B


----------



## D-EJ915

22C


----------



## D-EJ915

22D


----------



## D-EJ915

22E


----------



## D-EJ915

22F


----------



## D-EJ915

230


----------



## D-EJ915

231


----------



## D-EJ915

232


----------



## D-EJ915

233


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice spree, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

234


----------



## D-EJ915

235


----------



## D-EJ915

236


----------



## D-EJ915

237


----------



## D-EJ915

238


----------



## D-EJ915

239


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

23A


----------



## D-EJ915

23B


----------



## D-EJ915

23C


----------



## D-EJ915

23D


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

23E


----------



## Desecrated

Great


----------



## D-EJ915

23F


----------



## D-EJ915

240

enough for now =3


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!!



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, nice spree, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Hallo Johann, wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like fuck!


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, wie gehts?



Ja gut und selbst? Trink grad eine Afri Cola. *schlürf*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeya!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja gut und selbst? Trink grad eine Afri Cola. *schlürf*



Es geht mir super, neue Arbeit, besser Geld. Aber kein Afri Cola.....  .....hast du ja die "Brunner" Cola getrunken?


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFIIILE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFILER!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SCREAM FOR YHOUR CREAAAM!!!


----------



## Desecrated

cream!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## D-EJ915

lala


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es geht mir super, neue Arbeit, besser Geld. Aber kein Afri Cola.....  .....hast du ja die "Brunner" Cola getrunken?



Ah, neue Arbeit? War deine letzte Arbeit nicht scheiße?

Brunner Cola? Kenn ich nicht. URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah, neue Arbeit? War deine letzte Arbeit nicht scheiße?
> 
> Brunner Cola? Kenn ich nicht. URL?



Ach mann, mein letzte Arbeit war total scheiße. Was ist "inventory" auf Deutsch??? ......verdammt scheißarbeit...


Ich glaub nicht die name, es war gleich wie "Brunner"...vieleicht "Fursten Brun"?? Es ist von Thueringen.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ah, neue Arbeit? War deine letzte Arbeit nicht scheiße?
> 
> Brunner Cola? Kenn ich nicht. URL?




Brunner Cola?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich kann kein URL finden...  ....aber es schmeckts!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolombolombolom.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bolombolombolom.



ahso


----------



## Lee

woo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach mann, mein letzte Arbeit war total scheiße. Was ist "inventory" auf Deutsch??? ......verdammt scheißarbeit...



Lagerarbeit?



Zepp88 said:


> Ich glaub nicht die name, es war gleich wie "Brunner"...vieleicht "Fursten Brun"?? Es ist von Thueringen.









Die hier?


----------



## g3rmanium

brb!


----------



## bostjan

MMmmmm orangensoda! Ich habe kein geld fuer soda. Ich habe eine Pizza gekauft.

Mein Deutch is schlect.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

bostjan said:


> MMmmmm orangensoda! Ich habe kein geld fuer soda. Ich habe eine Pizza gekauft.



Pizza ist auch besser als Limo! 



bostjan said:


> Mein Deutch is schlect.



Aber deine Pizza ist besser?


----------



## Lee

Jetzt mochte ich Pizza


----------



## D-EJ915

I could go for some food lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jetzt mochte ich Pizza



Ja ich auch


----------



## Lee

Gaff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wutzliputz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Gaff.



Paff.


----------



## Lee

Ich habe zwei gefrorene Pizzas


----------



## D-EJ915

zemubzah!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Paff.


Zaff


----------



## D-EJ915

THIS IS THE DEATH FO YOU"!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Röm.


----------



## Desecrated

yo yippie yo yay yo jaj yeah


----------



## Zepp88

Schlamper.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich habe zwei gefrorene Pizzas



Frische Pizzas sind besser!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schlamper.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Frische Pizzas sind besser!



Aber die Gefrorene is frei  Ich habe kein Geld


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Aber die Gefrorene is frei  Ich habe kein Geld



Also hier beim Cannova Feinkost kann ich eine Pizza für 3,90 kaufen!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## ZeroSignal

:ruarc:


----------



## g3rmanium

Wop?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Also hier beim Cannova Feinkost kann ich eine Pizza für 3,90 kaufen!



Wieviel ist delivery nach Amerika ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Kablam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wieviel ist delivery nach Amerika ?





Die solltest du wirklich mal probieren, die ist klasse. Tolle Tomatensauce.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Die solltest du wirklich mal probieren, die ist klasse. Tolle Tomatensauce.



Aber in um ein jahr studiere ich in Deutschland. Vielleicht ist das einfacher


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Aber in um ein jahr studiere ich in Deutschland. Vielleicht ist das einfacher



Ja, das Münchner Umland ist immer einen Besuch wert.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

So, ich geh pennen.


----------



## g3rmanium

n8 alle!


----------



## D-EJ915

zebumzhe!


----------



## Desecrated

Nicht ist es, zu spät, zum deutsch zu sein Sprechen?


----------



## Lee

Nein


----------



## Desecrated

Okej


----------



## D-EJ915

ehrr


----------



## ZeroSignal

Halt...!


----------



## ZeroSignal

...Hammerziet!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Desecrated

walrus.


----------



## Lee

roflcopter


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Hey guys, check the extended range forum, I got some threats for you.


----------



## Lee

Holy crap 

* Lee runs off into the endless Youtube abyss to admire Desecrated's findings


----------



## D-EJ915

mppp


----------



## arnoroth661

Discuss.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Holy crap
> 
> * Lee runs off into the endless Youtube abyss to admire Desecrated's findings


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Discuss.



The one in the middle looks like a guy I used to date. 
I'm not saying that he looks gay, I'm just saying that he reminds me of someone who was gay ;D


----------



## D-EJ915

ok...


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

HAI THAR


----------



## D-EJ915

omg hey!


----------



## Desecrated

bad morning


----------



## Desecrated

Hey, where is everybody???


----------



## ZeroSignal

I dunno. Site seems dead today...

btw: You are a very very bad man...


----------



## Desecrated

Hey!, at least I'm posting.....


----------



## arnoroth661

Aye captain. Stern set to the west. What of the men with scurvy?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nicht ist es, zu spät, zum deutsch zu sein Sprechen?



Nein, warum?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> roflcopter



I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hey guys, check the extended range forum, I got some threats for you.



Post URL or die.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Phuzz.


----------



## arnoroth661

Teach me the way of non-merging double posting, master.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Teach me the way of non-merging double posting, master.



Buy a Sevenstring.org T-Shirt!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Buy a Sevenstring.org T-Shirt!



But where, master, where?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> But where, master, where?



I'm selling you mine for 100 bucks!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Post URL or die.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/

You lazy bot


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> I'm selling you mine for 100 bucks!



The way of double-posting is beyond me. Hence, I shall take up playing guitar. ... Wait..


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!

How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/
> 
> 
> You lazy bot



So you kinda spammed the extended range forum to death?


----------



## Desecrated

Strange


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!
> 
> How are you?



Hallo Simon, mir gehts gut. Und selbst?

Hab heute bis halb Eins gepennt.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> So you kinda spammed the extended range forum to death?



It was needed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It was needed.



Undecided.


----------



## Stitch

You've been doing what since 1230? 

I'm starting to feel better! Woo!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Undecided.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ou-posting-dozen-videos-8-string-guitars.html


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E?



Yes.


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E.



Oh hells yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Stitch

What the hell?

Shouldn't you be getting some bizarre acronym to work on your portable Windows device?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Shouldn't you be getting some bizarre acronym to work on your portable Windows device?



I already did!


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Stitch

Me too. What do you want to do?


----------



## Desecrated

Buy icecream and smear it on each other


----------



## Stitch

And what will you do?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> And what will you do?



Go shopping and spend some money on salad!


----------



## Stitch

Shopping for what? Salad sounds good. What sort of dressing do you like?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Shopping for what? Salad sounds good. What sort of dressing do you like?



Anything, really.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Stitch

Hooray, sausages for tea!


----------



## D-EJ915

ooohhhh


----------



## MoRoH

whehooo almost there


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeya!!!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening.


----------



## D-EJ915

konbanwa!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

DESE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



D.


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

YES IT IS AWESOME


----------



## Desecrated

pretty awesome yes


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> pretty awesome yes


----------



## D-EJ915

hi Lee


----------



## Lee

Hey Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Hey Jeff


Real Name: Kagami


----------



## Desecrated

HI lee


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> Real Name: Kagami



False I know the truth


----------



## D-EJ915

EEE!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> False I know the truth


actaully, no, you don't


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> actaully, no, you don't



I remember from before you changed it


----------



## D-EJ915

oookay?


----------



## Lee

wahoo!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E(


----------



## Lee

E&


----------



## Lee

[email protected]


----------



## Lee

D!


----------



## Lee

Wait....D?


----------



## Lee

Yeah! D!


----------



## Lee

D!


----------



## Lee

Okay, enough.


----------



## Lee

Maybe one more.


----------



## Lee

One more.


----------



## Lee

Fin.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

PENIS PENIS PENIS


----------



## D-EJ915

like


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!


----------



## D-EJ915

/c/ - Anime/Cute

I agree, that one really is pedo 

[action=D-EJ915]knows from actually reading/watching it  [/action]

nsfw

>__>


----------



## Desecrated

"The author of these comics is a woman."

" I want her to be my waifu. Imagine how much fun raising a daughter would be..."

That site is just scary, and should be closed down.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> That site is just scary, and should be closed down.



I agree. 4chan used to be such an awesome site though.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## Desecrated

LeE!


----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lee said:


> How's it going?



IT'S AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRIGHT


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm having my new kitchen table installed.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> nice


----------



## D-EJ915

yes rly


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

AHAAA!"!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yes rly



Oooooookay.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

EW!


----------



## Lee

AH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Da bop.


----------



## Desecrated

kitchen done


----------



## D-EJ915

wghe


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> AH!



JAH!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Naren: &#8220;Hey, L*S. This one time, I was reading Hokuto No Ken in public and this guy came up to me and was all like, &#8216;zOMG, that&#8217;s like the bible for males in Japan&#8217;. It has this guy who can like, make heads explode WITH HIS MIND!&#8221;
Lucky Seven: &#8220;Okay&#8221;
Naren: &#8220;It&#8217;s so violent, which is awesome, NOT THAT I LIKE IT BECAUSE IT&#8217;S VIOLENT, I LIKE ITS PLOT (but I haven&#8217;t ever actually told you anything about the plot)&#8221;
Lucky Seven: &#8220;I see, well you said that the anime sucks, and I&#8217;m not weeaboo enough to read manga.&#8221;
Naren: &#8220;Well, uh, you watch Lucky Star, so you must be a pedophile&#8221;
Lucky Seven: &#8220;Prove it&#8221;
Naren: &#8220;Uh, um, why should I have to prove it to a pedophile like you?!?!?!?!?&#8221;
Lucky Seven: *facepalm*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> Naren: Hey, L*S. This one time, I was reading Hokuto No Ken in public and this guy came up to me and was all like, zOMG, thats like the bible for males in Japan. It has this guy who can like, make heads explode WITH HIS MIND!
> Lucky Seven: Okay
> Naren: Its so violent, which is awesome, NOT THAT I LIKE IT BECAUSE ITS VIOLENT, I LIKE ITS PLOT (but I havent ever actually told you anything about the plot)
> Lucky Seven: I see, well you said that the anime sucks, and Im not weeaboo enough to read manga.
> Naren: Well, uh, you watch Lucky Star, so you must be a pedophile
> Lucky Seven: Prove it
> Naren: Uh, um, why should I have to prove it to a pedophile like you?!?!?!?!?
> Lucky Seven: *facepalm*



Naren.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



F!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

Kick his face


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> F!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> Kick his face



send an e-kick via email?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> send an e-kick via email?



kickhisface.com seems to be unregistered.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> G.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



_____________E


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wong.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

rullebulle kakaodrulle


----------



## Lee

rakakaka


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahah!


----------



## Lee

Zing!


----------



## Desecrated

kaling


----------



## D-EJ915

organs


----------



## D-EJ915

for some reason whenever I open up a bunch of pages from the new posts thing, this one seems to always load last lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

Nar Nar


----------



## Lee

..


----------



## D-EJ915

motherfucker


I have a cold sore


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> motherfucker
> 
> 
> I have a cold sore



Is it gonnasyphaherpaAIDS?


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> motherfucker
> 
> 
> I have a cold sore



*Lee cues Chappelle's show

"Hey I'm the herpes....See you in hell motherfucker!!!"


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah  the nice thing is though that just about everyone has it  mwahahaha!


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> lol yeah  the nice thing is though that just about everyone has it  mwahahaha!





 i love that smilie.


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> lol yeah  the nice thing is though that just about everyone has it  mwahahaha!



I think it's something like 90% of people have it. I've never had one


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I've never had one


----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I think it's something like 90% of people have it. I've never had one


well good for you lol

I guess it's the hidden stress-powa inside me which makes me have them lol


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

I heard they hurt like a mother


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I heard they hurt like a mother


they just tingle...and get bigger if you touch them, I guess if it blisters it hurts, that's only happened to me once and that was the first time I had one


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lucky Star rules


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## Stitch

How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Stitch

I'm off to University. Good day to you.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I'm off to University. Good day to you.



 cya


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

é?


----------



## g3rmanium

ê?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to start a fight in the off topic section


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm off to start a fight in the off topic section



Right here?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

Nope, a little bit down. I don't want to fight your mighty E


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## MoRoH

66rrrrgepost


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nope, a little bit down. I don't want to fight your mighty E



Post URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

M-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Post URL?



never!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> never!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ehrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

M..


----------



## Lee

N!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> N!



 

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

grrarr


----------



## g3rmanium

G,


----------



## D-EJ915

hag!


----------



## D-EJ915

mag!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> grrarr



gra0?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fah.


----------



## D-EJ915

zaba!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Desecrated

squid


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> zaba!



37333


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

Are you bored?


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Are you bored?



Looking for affiliate shit on CJ, so, no.


----------



## Desecrated

thats great. good luck


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



 

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> thats great. good luck



Thanks. Wanna buy some shit?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E'd.


----------



## Lee

What shit would that be?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolombolombolom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> What shit would that be?



How about my GPS watch?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

To.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## metallatem

are we there yet?


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> How about my GPS watch?



My little $60 watch serves me just fine 

....at least till I get an Omega


----------



## metallatem

i hate mondays


----------



## g3rmanium

metallatem said:


> are we there yet?



Yes, can't you see it?


----------



## metallatem

sugar high


----------



## Desecrated

why ?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, can't you see it?



I can see the light.


----------



## metallatem

mondays suck...peanut m&ms


----------



## D-EJ915

lolololololol


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> why ?



Fhy?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> lolololololol


----------



## g3rmanium

Co.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Fhy?



Frly ?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Co.



C2


----------



## Desecrated

NO wait, purple


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Frly ?



Ace Frly?


----------



## D-EJ915

987654321


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

I smell a little funky.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

Night


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Desecrated

I got nothing to say


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Stitch

Bree bree bree squee.


----------



## D-EJ915

WHEEEE!!!


----------



## Stitch

Bree!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!

(21:05:05) Kagami: XD what did you get
(21:05:13) cmao: .....
(21:05:16) cmao: slow.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ah, penis


----------



## Lee

zing


----------



## bostjan

Hello.


----------



## bostjan

Why does my yahoo mail only show cyrillic letters on certain computers. All computers have the same version of windows. ....


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## D-EJ915

bostjan said:


> Why does my yahoo mail only show cyrillic letters on certain computers. All computers have the same version of windows. ....


they probably don't have eastern european language support


----------



## Lucky Seven

lulz


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Desecrated

MAD MORNING


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

happier :?


----------



## Desecrated

Nothing pleases you


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nothing pleases you



Oh no, I just don't read stuff very attentively.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Let me E~~~~~ all over your face!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> Let me E~~~~~ all over your face!



Yeah?


----------



## Desecrated

O yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> O yeah



O yeah'd?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

tURKEY


----------



## Desecrated

D?!???


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> tURKEY



Hallo Mike!


----------



## D-EJ915

aehaaaaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dj.


----------



## g3rmanium

moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kk.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann


----------



## D-EJ915

wawawfw


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wawawfw



Windows And Windows and Windows For Workgroups


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Na, wie gehts?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Na, wie gehts?



Gut wie immer, und dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gut wie immer, und dir?



Jo mir auch. Hab heute schon zwei Eis gegessen 

Aber vielleicht sollte ich damit aufhören.


----------



## Zepp88

mmmmm Eis  Was typ? Schoco?(sp)


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



E. ist nicht Eis


----------



## HighGain510

Zepp88 said:


> E. ist nicht Eis



What... you can't even say hello to us when you've been gone all this time?! Then you come back in here and start speaking in German?  Where have you been Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

HighGain510 said:


> What... you can't even say hello to us when you've been gone all this time?! Then you come back in here and start speaking in German?  Where have you been Mike?



I was in exile for a week 

I just haven't had the time to construct a proper "Hey I'm back post"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> mmmmm Eis  Was typ? Schoco?(sp)



Das hier: Magnum White. Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Das hier: Magnum White. Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> RAWR!!



PAWR!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrasaurus!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Instagib.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Instagib.




























Quaddamage.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Quaddamage.



RAMPAGE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rwa!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> RAMPAGE!



zeratul


----------



## Desecrated

D!!


----------



## D-EJ915

GUARANA!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Poff.


----------



## loktide

zonk


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## loktide

bam! verstehstE?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> bam! verstehstE?



Aijoh!


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

37500!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

great


----------



## D-EJ915

zorguz!


----------



## D-EJ915

loktide get 38k then


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

aehreeh


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> loktide get 38k then



race ya


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

500 posts from stargate


----------



## Desecrated

Blotted science


----------



## Desecrated

scilence knotted, hotten totten korvstroganoff.


----------



## Desecrated

fem tappra sjöman råkade snubbla på en osynlig skölpaddan, brödet gick av.


----------



## Desecrated

apparently, I'm only posting to get more rep. I'm an asshole and I have no creditability. This has been a nice week.


----------



## Desecrated

I have 11 tens laying in a circle how many apples o I have left if I remove three of them and the new jersey train leaves the station at 4.50 pm.


----------



## D-EJ915

wgaweg


----------



## Lee

post.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

haeh!


----------



## Blexican

pussy farts.


----------



## D-EJ915

waha!


----------



## loktide

hot rats


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## Desecrated

morning johann


----------



## Desecrated

watcha doing ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> watcha doing ?



Coding a little bit.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## loktide

molten boron


----------



## Lucky Seven

that's a sweet avatar, loktide. I feel like measuring stuff in radians, fuck yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

nappidappiduffyduckytapper


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> nappidappiduffyduckytapper



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

Lucky Seven said:


> that's a sweet avatar, loktide. I feel like measuring stuff in radians, fuck yeah!



math is teh shitz!1


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Demeyes

I got offered a job today but I don't want it. No choice as its for college placement.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!









E!


----------



## arnoroth661

how's that valveking? lol i've asked you that like a dozen times. 

E!


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> how's that valveking? lol i've asked you that like a dozen times.
> 
> E!



I've answered you like a dozen times  I still haven't been able to use it since I last talked to you about it  My guitar and amp haven't been in the same place since then  
And seriously, is ANYTHING off topic in this thread?


----------



## Lee

And on that note....




Herpes!


----------



## Lee

And to whoever wrote that comment in my e-rep, it elicited a good laugh. Thanks


----------



## arnoroth661

If germ won't show me how to double post like that, will you?


----------



## Lee

Donate


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Donate



Hmm. That's what he told me too.  

I'm broke.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## loktide

cowabunga!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Desecrated

400


----------



## Desecrated

399


----------



## Desecrated

398


----------



## Desecrated

397


----------



## Desecrated

396


----------



## Desecrated

395


----------



## Desecrated

394


----------



## Desecrated

393


----------



## Desecrated

392


----------



## Desecrated

391


----------



## Desecrated

390


----------



## Desecrated

389


----------



## Desecrated

388


----------



## Desecrated

387


----------



## Desecrated

386.


----------



## Desecrated

385


----------



## Desecrated

384


----------



## Desecrated

383


----------



## Desecrated

382


----------



## Desecrated

381


----------



## Desecrated

380


----------



## Desecrated

379


----------



## Desecrated

378


----------



## Desecrated

377


----------



## Desecrated

376


----------



## Desecrated

375


----------



## Desecrated

374


----------



## Desecrated

373


----------



## Desecrated

372


----------



## Desecrated

371


----------



## Desecrated

370


----------



## Desecrated

369


----------



## Desecrated

368


----------



## Desecrated

367


----------



## Desecrated

366


----------



## Desecrated

365


----------



## Desecrated

364


----------



## Desecrated

363


----------



## Desecrated

362


----------



## Desecrated

361


----------



## Desecrated

360


----------



## Desecrated

359


----------



## Desecrated

358


----------



## Desecrated

357


----------



## Desecrated

356


----------



## Desecrated

354


----------



## Desecrated

353


----------



## Desecrated

352


----------



## Desecrated

351


----------



## Desecrated

350


----------



## Desecrated

349


----------



## Desecrated

348


----------



## Desecrated

347


----------



## Desecrated

346


----------



## Desecrated

345


----------



## Desecrated

344


----------



## Desecrated

343


----------



## Desecrated

342


----------



## Desecrated

341


----------



## Desecrated

340


----------



## Desecrated

339


----------



## Desecrated

338


----------



## Desecrated

337


----------



## Desecrated

336


----------



## Desecrated

335


----------



## Desecrated

334


----------



## Desecrated

333


----------



## Desecrated

This is getting boring.


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2..


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

1700 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

100k!!!


----------



## Kotex

I just ate a whole jar of cheese.


----------



## D-EJ915

that is really gross


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Seedawakener

Im going to bed....


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## LordOVchaoS

LOL OMG WTF BBQ ROFL FTW OMFG O mai gawd O WRD O'RLY?


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lucky Seven

no


























































yes


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!awgewaeg


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!









E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And to whoever wrote that comment in my e-rep, it elicited a good laugh. Thanks



I +repped you and wrote "E." or so. Do you mean that one?


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Hmm. That's what he told me too.
> 
> I'm broke.



No double-posting for you, then!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

ORLY? E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> ORLY? E?



YARLY! E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> EEE!



 pwns face!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo Johann!!!  













FACE!!!







KHF!!!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> YARLY! E!



   E!!!!!!1


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> pwns face!!!



Insane face?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

É?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Insane face?


----------



## D-EJ915

hezaku!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> !


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

JJ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

R O C K , Rock'n'roll city!!!


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## loktide

Lee said:


> E!



it's contagious!  


*puts on quarantine suit*


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> it's contagious!
> 
> 
> *puts on quarantine suit*


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> it's contagious!
> 
> 
> *puts on quarantine suit*



Herpes!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## Lee

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a prick


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm a prick


----------



## Desecrated

ooo! You can be one to if you want to. All you have to do is try really hard and you'll grow up into a big prick yourself one day


----------



## Desecrated

just keep trying


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



so how are you tonight then ?


----------



## D-EJ915

ROAR!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ROAR!!



True


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> so how are you tonight then ?



I have class at 6  But other than that, doing fine.

And yourself?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I have class at 6  But other than that, doing fine.
> 
> And yourself?



I'm doing pretty fine. 
it's 11 pm, so it's time for some horrormovies and then off to bed :/


----------



## Desecrated

So good night everybody. 
And remember to play nice with the other children, you don't want to grow up being a youtube commentator.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> So good night everybody.
> And remember to play nice with the other children, you don't want to grow up being a youtube commentator.


hmmm play with children you say?


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> hmmm play with children you say?


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

stitchy!


----------



## Stitch

Sup?


----------



## D-EJ915

not much, chilling


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Beee?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

e~


----------



## D-EJ915

GAH!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## g3rmanium

EE1


----------



## D-EJ915

wgwgwgw


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## loktide

Ä.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Ä.



Äh?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Makelele

Worst birthday ever. I'm on guard duty all week. Would be nice to be home from this shitty place.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Worst birthday ever. I'm on guard duty all week. Would be nice to be home from this shitty place.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



HALLO JOHANN!!! WIE VERDAMMT GEHTS!!!!!???? JA??~?~?~?~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HALLO JOHANN!!! WIE VERDAMMT GEHTS!!!!!???? JA??~?~?~?~



GRIAß DI MIKE! MEI MIA GEHTS GUAD!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

37800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## Zepp88

JA.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JA.



GUAD!


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Stitch

Johann, what are you going to do when this thread is finished?


----------



## Lee

He'll just keep going. Or start another one


----------



## Lee

Speaking of which...


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E#


----------



## Lee

EAH


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

Wait, F?


----------



## Lee

Whoa, I just figured out that I can type ß without having to insert a special character


----------



## Lee

Scheiß!


----------



## Lee

Heiß!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrwa!


----------



## Desecrated

F# giss aess c-dur


----------



## Kotex

I ate another jar of cheese. I can't stop!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgasm!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Kotex said:


> I ate another jar of cheese. I can't stop!!



A _jar _of cheese?


----------



## D-EJ915

zahxah!"


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to convert my system.WINDOMANAGERrc files to actual "home" directory ones, lol.


----------



## ZeroSignal

This is the greatest book evah!:


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> A _jar _of cheese?



Americans....


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Americans....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> EAH



I like your creativity!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Whoa, I just figured out that I can type ß without having to insert a special character



ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Johann, what are you going to do when this thread is finished?



I dunno. Maybe I just retire?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I like your creativity!



Yet you sir, are the master of E!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Yet you sir, are the master of E!



I am working hard on becoming the master of ß as well!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## g3rmanium

ß:


----------



## yevetz

good night I will go to sleep too


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> good night I will go to sleep too


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Kotex

ZeroSignal said:


> A _jar _of cheese?



Yeah, like the kind you dip chips in. Like nacho cheese.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> Yeah, like the kind you dip chips in. Like nacho cheese.



Did you have any chips with that?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

hmm, i guess even rats can be necrophiliacs. lmao


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Stitch

How has your day been, Johann?


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## Desecrated

I was called back by the fore of evil.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> How has your day been, Johann?



Pretty solid.


----------



## Lee

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> ß!



ß.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



ß!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> ß!



D!


----------



## Desecrated

L!


----------



## Spoongirl




----------



## Lee

Q!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

gooha!


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo hah!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß-


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

B:^^


----------



## g3rmanium

O-


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.,


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## twooos

fuck ass wank


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

twooos said:


> fuck ass wank


----------



## Desecrated

germanium wanks off and fucks my ass.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> germanium wanks off and fucks my ass.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> ß.



ß.


----------



## Randy

Ladies and gentlemen: Testicles. That is all.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen: Testicles. That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen: Testicles. That is all.



Everything louder than everything else?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> ß.



ß.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## Lee

D~~


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> ß.



ß.



































[action=g3rmanium]enjoys his dialogue with Lee.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

zambonis are funneh


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> D~~



.~~


----------



## Lee

ß.






































































*Lee also enjoys dialogue with g3rmanium


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> .~~




====D~~~~


----------



## D-EJ915

mmmtasteh


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Lee

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

hogwash


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> RAWR!



BLAWR!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!





E!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Stitch

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!





E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



 

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!





E!


----------



## Stitch

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



 

E!


----------



## Lee

stitch216 said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E?



Yeah. Why you asking?


----------



## Stitch

Hallo Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Stitch

How are you doing?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> How are you doing?



You talking to me?


----------



## Stitch

Yup. Why not?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Yup. Why not?



Because I ?


----------



## Stitch

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I'll keep that in mind.



Good. Now let's get back to business.

























































E.


----------



## Stitch

Where were we?


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Where were we?



I think somewhere between E and ß?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Lee

R.


----------



## Lee

U.


----------



## Lee

K.


----------



## Lee

P.


----------



## Lee

W.


----------



## Lee

X.


----------



## Lee

Z.


----------



## Lee

Y.


----------



## Lee

O.


----------



## Lee

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

ß?


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## Stitch




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lee

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

origami!


----------



## Randy

buttsecks


----------



## Kotex

I've eaten another jar of cheese! My mom bought another 3! OMG!


----------



## Lee

That's gross


----------



## Kotex

I know! I can't stop.lmao
I'm eating it as I type.


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Kotex

Night.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

slap bass, oriental flavor, cellphone squeaks, rerun of old tv show, home.


----------



## Desecrated

I should have become a poet instead. music sucks.


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

*38000*


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## Desecrated

DESECRATED PRODUCTION
_Productive gaylife since 2004_​


----------



## D-EJ915

whoooo 951!


----------



## Desecrated

One more post for the road.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> DESECRATED PRODUCTION
> _Productive gaylife since 2004_​


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

I just cant stop posting


----------



## Lee

it's like a drug!


----------



## Desecrated

I know, I actually paused the movie I was watching just so that I could post this. I think I need help or something,


----------



## Lee

Well was the movie that bad or are you that addicted, or just a little bit of both?


----------



## MoRoH

postpostpostpost heowwohwwooo


----------



## D-EJ915

MEET THE WRETCHED!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Well was the movie that bad or are you that addicted, or just a little bit of both?



Just really addicted,


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *38000*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

narf!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß-


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> narf!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

> ß.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

same page


----------



## Lee

Weaksauce.


----------



## D-EJ915

wehhhh


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza


----------



## D-EJ915

xaxa


----------



## D-EJ915

caca


----------



## D-EJ915

vava


----------



## D-EJ915

baba


----------



## D-EJ915

there got us the new page :/ you guys


----------



## Kotex

Okay, guys. I think I've got the (cheese) monkey off of my back.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Seedawakener

yo?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

Good evening


----------



## Desecrated

Hi johann


----------



## g3rmanium

*ß.*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hi johann



Eh hi!


----------



## Desecrated

9.


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

0,98571428571428571428571428571429


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

0.


----------



## Desecrated

LIFTOFF!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

b12


----------



## Desecrated

You sunk my battle ship


----------



## Desecrated

No i meant the vitamin


----------



## Desecrated

Okay


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

3.-


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1-


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

38100!


----------



## Desecrated

Hey we are getting somewhere


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hey we are getting somewhere



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!!



rawr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

WHE!!!


----------



## Desecrated

another post


----------



## Desecrated

Haven't we gotten farther then this. dammit.


----------



## Desecrated

wtfftwtfwwft


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


>



thats correct sir


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheeaaa!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß.


----------



## g3rmanium

dD.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.,


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

g.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß-


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

§hit


----------



## ZeroSignal

speak for yourself...


----------



## g3rmanium

d.


----------



## g3rmanium

LordOVchaoS said:


> §hit


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

Do your part; Post in the 100k reply thread. 

Nice speakin with ya germ. time to go to school.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Do your part; Post in the 100k reply thread.







arnoroth661 said:


> Nice speakin with ya germ. time to go to school.



Yeah have phun.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Eat shmidt and die!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahwerhaew!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Eat shmidt and die!



shmidt?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> shmidt?



EAT:






SCHMIDT:





AND:





DIE:





!:


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Zepp88

w0rd


----------



## g3rmanium

I!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> w0rd



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

morning johann


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning johann



 Hello Desecrated.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann Hallo Desecrated


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann Hallo Desecrated



Hallo Mike, hallo Desecrated!


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

d,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



 Shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## loktide

meh


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> meh


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawt!


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

YA RLY!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

RALY?


----------



## ZeroSignal

YRAL?


----------



## Randy

RAWKRORK


----------



## ZeroSignal

It's spelled "Ruarc"...


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> It's spelled "Ruarc"...


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


>



Well... Yeah.


----------



## Randy

It is the international system of currency that determines the totality of life on this planet. That is the natural order of things. You have meddled with the primal forces of nature, and you.................... will................... atone!


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> It is the international system of currency that determines the totality of life on this planet. That is the natural order of things. You have meddled with the primal forces of nature, and you.................... will................... atone!



What...? I will...?


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

242


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good evening



there...s is no one heeeeeeeeeerrreeee


----------



## ZeroSignal

242 what?


----------



## D-EJ915

243


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMG!!! WHOA!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## kung_fu

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer ..... take it away


----------



## Zepp88

kung_fu said:


> 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer ..... take it away



sloowww.....torture....torture......torture....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

10001110101


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Randy

<n00b>dude, where are you?

<1337h4x> im in ur base, killing ur d00ds


----------



## ZeroSignal

...as you do...


----------



## Randy

I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer........but I can still cut the cheese



levelhead86 said:


> I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer........but I can still cut the cheese



Good point. 



levelhead86 said:


> I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer........but I can still cut the cheese
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.



Thank you


----------



## D-EJ915

gaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Randy

Shit stained balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer........but I can still cut the cheese
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Ah... Ha...?


----------



## Desecrated

nothing!!!!


----------



## Randy

Jew York Times


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Base Guitar


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> Base Guitar



TEH 1337 TONEZ!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wow...


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.:


----------



## g3rmanium

h.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

B,


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



 Good morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

WOOHOOO

I got my second yellow bar.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> WOOHOOO
> 
> I got my second yellow bar.



Can you +rep me?


----------



## Stitch

Hallo Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

D:


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Can you +rep me?



yes I can


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## Stitch

How are you today?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes I can



Thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> How are you today?



Fine, how about you?

I built another octaver yesterday.


----------



## Stitch

Rather good. Skipped one of my lectures because I hate bing late for them. So I'm about to go out and buy a bucket for my new flat.

You build your own effects too?

I did that for a while. I really want to leaarn how to build Flangers, but they are some of the most complex circuits going.

Its cool saying you build your own effects like I did...when I was 16.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> You build your own effects too?



Yeah, not a lot but sometimes.



stitch216 said:


> I did that for a while. I really want to leaarn how to build Flangers, but they are some of the most complex circuits going.



Yeah, I'd rather start with something like a FET preamp


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Stitch

Haha. Do none of your octavers contain FET's?


----------



## g3rmanium

M-


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Haha. Do none of your octavers contain FET's? :scratch



Not at the moment. There is the Octo-Booster with a MOSFET.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

o yeah;

1 post


----------



## Scott

posting that here so I can find it later.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## loktide

Scott said:


> posting that here so I can find it later.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

No.


----------



## loktide

click me


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> click me


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> click me



genious!!  !!! mad genious!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> genious!!  !!! mad genious!!!



 muhahahahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> muhahahahahaha!



 loktide


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann!!



Hallo Mike, hallo Loktide!


----------



## loktide

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Christian!


----------



## Zepp88

Christian!! Hallo!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

N-


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Christian!! Hallo!!!



Ja, hallo auch, Christian!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U..


----------



## g3rmanium

II.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O-


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

Ö.


----------



## Randy

Petersen's 4Wheel & Off-road©


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## metallatem

k.


----------



## D-EJ915

wha!!!


----------



## loktide

hammertime!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



MC Hammer is so technical.


----------



## loktide

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

&#8482;.


----------



## Desecrated

good dying your hair black day.


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

whwhwhwhw


----------



## loktide

ORLY?


----------



## Zepp88

THE USER IS ALWAYS WRONG


----------



## D-EJ915

YATRW!!!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm on the phone with a particularly stupid user right now


----------



## D-EJ915

GORGONS!


----------



## Stitch

Are they not the scaly bulls from Heroes of Might and Magic 4?


----------



## Randy




----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> THE USER IS ALWAYS WRONG



 


meet BOFH


----------



## Lee

rawr


----------



## Randy

Hey! Where did you get those clothes? At the toilet store?


----------



## Lee

wtf?


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Hey! Where did you get those clothes? At the toilet store?



Why yes... Yes I did...

Your point...


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Why yes... Yes I did...
> 
> Your point...


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Desecrated

another post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## furyinternal

blub


----------



## D-EJ915

raaa!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

s.


----------



## Buzz762

Damnit.

I got a jury summons today.

Scheduled Nov. 21st, 2007.

Happens to be on a day I have a 7 hour class scheduled that I would lose credit for even if the absence was excused. Oh, and it's in the middle of a bunch of required clinical rotations, which I do at midnight. I'm not only going to lose class credit, but I'm going to also fuck up my sleep schedule just so I can go drive down to downtown Detroit and pretty much be told to go home since no defense attorney in his right mind would pick a 20 year old male college student with a listed major in law enforcement that currently is an employee at a Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## furyinternal

Jury duty sucks. You have my condolences.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm requesting a deferral of service, though I think it would be funny for me to show up fresh from a 12 hour midnight shift, probably in scrubs by that point, and bloodshot eyes with dark circles under them. That's pretty much what would happen if I don't get approved for the deferral, since I'd be heading over right from the ER to make it there on time.


----------



## D-EJ915

that blows dude


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## loktide

sup' ladies?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> sup' ladies?



sup, loktide?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß..


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

H-


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

ßßßß yeah Johann I can do that too....on my AMURICAN! KEYBOARD!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ßßßß yeah Johann I can do that too....on my AMURICAN! KEYBOARD!







ß!


----------



## loktide

</Germanium>


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> </Germanium>



Germanium:


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

hALLO jEDER!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hALLO jEDER!


----------



## loktide

utzu?


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.-


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> D.



VERDAMMT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> VERDAMMT!



VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE!



ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

O-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> ß!



ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Randy

Hadouken!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE!



GENAU!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GENAU!!!



IN DIE FRESSE BIS DE KOPP PLATZT!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

qgwwww


----------



## Randy

Why Indians Love Gold


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Lee

and Australia's still down there like "WTF?"


----------



## Lee

but they'll be dead soon


----------



## Lee

fuckin' kangaroos


----------



## D-EJ915

DEFILE!


----------



## Randy

Saline infusion sonohysterography


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

World's Longest surname:

Mr. Adolph Blaine Charles David Earl Frederick Gerald Hubert Irvin John Kenneth Lloyd Martin Nero Oliver Paul Quincy Randolph Sherman Thomas Uncas Victor William Xerxes Yancy Wolfeschlegelsteinhausenbergerdorffwelchevoralternwarengewissenschaftschafe rswessenschafewarenwohlgepflegeundsorgfaltigkeitbeschutzenvonangreifeudurch ihrraubgierigfeindewelchevoralternzwolftausendjahresvorandieerscheinenersch einenvanderersteerdemenschderraumschiffgebrauchlichtalsseinursprungvonkraft gestartseinlangefahrthinzwischensternaitigraumaufdersuchenachdiesternwelche gehabtbewohnbarplanetenkreisedrehensichundwohinderneurassevonverstandigmens chlichkeitkonntefortpflanzenundsicherfeuenanlebenslanglichfreudeundruhemitn icheinfurchtvorangreifenvonandererintelligentgeschopfsvonhinzwischenternart Zeus igraum Senior


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Rawr


----------



## loktide

:mad: said:


>


----------



## Stitch

I got a new guitar today.


----------



## ZeroSignal

What is it? a schecter?


----------



## Stitch

Jackson Stealth.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Stitch

Gimme a second.


----------



## ZeroSignal

NEVER!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

MUSTA! KRAKISH!


----------



## ZeroSignal

AWAKEN AWAKEN!!!


----------



## Desecrated

What to do with a jackson ??? 

Sell it and buy a schecter =


----------



## Randy

Someone chopped off my fingers and threw them on stage, and then Murderface smoked them!


----------



## Stitch

Blurry pics FTL. I'll have better ones up soon.


----------



## ZeroSignal

That's dildos!


----------



## Stitch

I can't remember if Skwissgar means dildo's as good or bad.

"Hey there. Yous is a GMILF. That means A Grandmother I'd Like to f-"


----------



## ZeroSignal

Bad. Just like that fenderised travesty of a guitar...


----------



## bostjan

?


----------



## bostjan




----------



## bostjan




----------



## ZeroSignal

WTF?


----------



## Randy




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Randy




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## bostjan

^


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## bostjan




----------



## bostjan

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ruarc wins with:











Suck on it!


----------



## Lee




----------



## ZeroSignal

We should be making a separate thread for all these!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

I win again with:


----------



## Lee




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ShawnFjellstad

h.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## bostjan




----------



## ZeroSignal

ShawnFjellstad said:


> h.



Fack orf or post a facking pitchur yew twattt!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

ZeroSignal said:


>




^BEST. POST. EVAR.

end game. zero wins.


----------



## ZeroSignal

bostjan said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm getting tired...


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Zepp88

^


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## bostjan

Sid Haig's Cat


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rars



Pic or die.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

???


----------



## D-EJ915

holy fuck


----------



## bostjan

Desecrated said:


>



World's smallest woman gets pet cat?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## loktide

moinsen


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> moinsen



griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Naren

You still haven't gotten to 40,000. You're pretty damn slow, g3rmanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You still haven't gotten to 40,000. You're pretty damn slow, g3rmanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

K-


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


>



 Console yourself all you like. You're the one failing in your God-given duty to reach 100,000 posts. And, you can't even reach 40,000.  WITH HELP!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Console yourself all you like. You're the one failing in your God-given duty to reach 100,000 posts. And, you can't even reach 40,000.  WITH HELP!



Thanks for the HELP, Eric.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.ric


----------



## Naren

You're welcome, G.ermanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> You're welcome, G.ermanium.



Thanks, E.ric!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Naren

Always happy to help.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Always happy to help.



Thanks!


----------



## Naren

I never knew...


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> I never knew...



Now you do!


----------



## loktide

bam!


----------



## Naren

So, uh, how's life in the slow lane?


----------



## Alpo

It's been a while since I last posted here...

I want my fucking Bare Knuckles NOW!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here...
> 
> I want my fucking Bare Knuckles NOW!!!!



Hello Aleksi!  

Pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> bam!


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> So, uh, how's life in the slow lane?



You tell me!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Alpo

No pants. Don't you hate it when you have to wait for your fucking Bare Knuckles!!! I could have bought several pairs of pants with that money.


----------



## loktide

pants? what are those?


----------



## Alpo

I don't know, but they do seem quite popular these days.


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I don't know, but they do seem quite popular these days.



Got pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Alpo

Don't you hate it, when you go to teh bathroom, and tehre are no Bare Knuckles tehre!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Don't you hate it, when you go to teh bathroom, and tehre are no Bare Knuckles tehre!?


----------



## Alpo




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Alpo said:


> Don't you hate it, when you go to teh bathroom, and tehre are no Bare Knuckles tehre!?


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.-


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

L.q


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

> qouted text.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I-


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whwr


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whwr



Damn right, motherfucker!


----------



## Zepp88

-PAGE BREAK-


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>



I'm sorry. What was that you just said? I couldn't hear you over all the...

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































...noise.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm sorry. What was that you just said? I couldn't hear you over all the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...noise.



Quoted!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!



You should have sigged it!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> You should have sigged it!


----------



## Stitch

No comments on the pics of my guitar I posted? I gave you guys exclusivity!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> No comments on the pics of my guitar I posted? I gave you guys exclusivity!



Post URL or die.


----------



## Stitch

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/692741-post38458.html


----------



## Zepp88

stitch216 said:


> Blurry pics FTL. I'll have better ones up soon.




COMMENT


----------



## Randy

The color looks like it's pretty nice but you can't tell because of the darkness of the pics, so I'm sure the 'better ones' will bring it out more.

The offset dot linays are pretty pimp. 

I've never really had great experiences with single coil pickups before though....


----------



## ZeroSignal

I already told you. I think it looks crap!


----------



## Stitch

Fuck you, Ruarc.

Killswitch in volume pot position, volume pot to tone hole, EMG SA/SA/85

Probably get it swirled.


----------



## ZeroSignal

And it would still look like a cheap version of an s series... 

And I'm not getting a COW  I'm getting either an APEX2 or a RG7321.


----------



## Stitch

Ah, fuck you.


----------



## ZeroSignal

stitch216 said:


> Ah, fuck you.



Touche...


----------



## Randy

Holy shit, there's a really hot FedEx chick walking into my building right now....


----------



## bostjan




----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Holy shit, there's a really hot FedEx chick walking into my building right now....


----------



## bostjan

Pirate keyboard.





Pirate mouse





Pirate mouse pad


----------



## ZeroSignal

bostjan said:


> Pirate keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate mouse pad



 erep!


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


>



I'll make sure to have my 'peeping tom' camera setup in case she comes by tomorrow.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Damn... Must spread it around...


----------



## D-EJ915

wap


----------



## Randy

Fap. Fap. FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP. FAP.


----------



## ZeroSignal

What did you call me?


----------



## Randy




----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


>



Did he eat it?


----------



## Kakaka

If anyone finds an adult human head antropometric scheme with average thicknesses of skin, bone and inner brains, please show me it...


----------



## ZeroSignal

No.


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## Lucky Seven

WAHA


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Desecrated

good morning



























































D!






















































E!




































































































rawr


















































banana




























































E!

















































Optical telescopes increase the apparent angular size of distant objects.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good morning


I have yet to go to sleep


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

lololol


----------



## loktide

roflcopter


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed goodnight


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## Randy

Ta-tas.


----------



## loktide

: mad :


----------



## Lee

ß!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Randy

Crystal Planet =


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Crystal Planet =



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Fixed.



Yixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß:


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Yixed!



?


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> ?



!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> !



#


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


> #



Tic tac toe.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Tic tac shutthefuckup!


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Tic tac shutthefuckup!



Damn right, motherfucker!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Tic tac shutthefuckup!



I just read what I wrote and burst out laughing and ended up in tears!  My mam came in and she just looked at me like I was nuts!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## EclecticFinn

lang


----------



## Zepp88

kurtz


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

EclecticFinn said:


> lang





Code:


java.lang

?


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## ZeroSignal

My great grandfather was made appear but eventually he fell into the sea...


----------



## D-EJ915

geg


----------



## ZeroSignal

No one got it?

Tough crowd...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

fuckers


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawwr!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## ZeroSignal

I go now...


----------



## D-EJ915

ä1


----------



## Desecrated

åäö


----------



## D-EJ915

Macish GNOME-Look.org


read the last comment...


fucking noob, geez.


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> My great grandfather was made appear but eventually he fell into the sea...



D!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Karl Hungus

Negative, I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## D-EJ915

Luxray (Pokémon - Bulbapedia)

omfg awesome


----------



## Desecrated

what ?


----------



## D-EJ915

meat popsicle...


----------



## Desecrated

no the other thing


----------



## D-EJ915

whah!


----------



## Buzz762

And shepherds we shall be, For thee my lord for thee. Power has descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomine Patris. Et Filii. Et Spiritus Sancti.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

And Nerds we shall be, For three lords for thee. Power has desecrated forth from my hand, so that your feet may swiftly carry out my commands. So we shall vommit a river forth to thee, and flapping with souls shall it ever be. In Nomine plumbeus. Et fimus. Et Spiritus damno.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## loktide

meh


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3,


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

38700!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lee

(.Y.)


----------



## Desecrated

more post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E::


----------



## g3rmanium

E::E()


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## RonGriff

Flothru


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

RonGriff said:


> Flothru



lol wut?


----------



## D-EJ915

LICK MAH BALLS!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> LICK MAH BALLS!



YES O GOD YES!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMG!!! HOT


----------



## D-EJ915

this is getting sad


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> this is getting sad



Why are their mouths so big?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Why are their mouths so big?


uhhh just the style


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhh just the style



Yeah but why?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

2012 motherfuckers, the year that futanaRei and Gendo busted out their wangs and jizzed a nuclear winter over the earth.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah but why?


JUST BECAUSE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

(02:41:13) Kagami: where the fuck has naren been anyway
(02:41:20) Kagami: it seems like half the regular posters left on ss.org
(02:41:49) Konata: dunno
(02:41:57) Konata: molesting children probably


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> JUST BECAUSE!!



But why?


----------



## D-EJ915

raawr


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> good morning



 

So this Devildriver "The Last Kind of Words" album is okay.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Gangly.

Also, I dressed up as Derek Smalls for a Halloween party yesterday. That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E""


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bump


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some +rep. Give me some (unless you're Eric, then you can FOAD).


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> haha!



fuck you.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> fuck you.


fuck YOU!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck YOU!



no, fuck YOU!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> no, fuck YOU!


YOU suck at DDR!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> YOU suck at DDR!!



WTF is this shit?


----------



## D-EJ915

zomg new page!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Desecrated

Do Da Rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## D-EJ915

it's like half the sky is nice and the other half is stormy, but it's bright outside lol


----------



## Lee

ß!


----------



## D-EJ915

MOTHAFOCKA!


----------



## Lee

Boobs.


----------



## Lee

tee hee


----------



## D-EJ915

LICK MY NIPPLES!!!


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> LICK MY NIPPLES!!!



I'll be back in Charlotte next weekend


----------



## D-EJ915

kewel <3


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good night


----------



## D-EJ915

GAH!


----------



## Desecrated

hag


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza!


----------



## Desecrated

azaz razza mandelmassa


----------



## Desecrated

Man we need to hit 40.000 soon


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

38800!!!

yay


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

We still need to hit 40.000 soon.


----------



## Desecrated

yayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyay
yayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyay
yayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyay
yayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyayyay


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaaa


----------



## Desecrated

HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

holy fuck


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## DaveCarter




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

missing at work today FTW


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual
> HomosexualHomosexualHomosexual



You fucking fGGOT.


----------



## yevetz

HELOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

cup noodles


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> cup noodles



Emmentaler, Provolone and Gouda over here.


----------



## D-EJ915

zaaza!! provolone ftw


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zaaza!! provolone ftw



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr class time


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!

I'm posting from Opera, on the engineering lab computer, they don't like us enough to let us install things...duh...so I just downloaded the gzipped tar and ran it straight, lol

yay for being ghetto!


----------



## Desecrated

nerds ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

more post


----------



## D-EJ915

GGOOOOHAHAHAHHAA!!!!


----------



## Randy

Three different women, each 20 years older than me squeezed my butt the other day. That is all.


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


> Three different women, each 20 years older than me squeezed my butt the other day. That is all.


wow


----------



## Buzz762

NSFW
Pure18.com - All girls verified 18 years old!


Funny story.. I went to high school with her. Her last name was alphabetically right before mine and I always sat behind her in homeroom. She had a crush on me throughout high school, but it never went anywhere because of each of us getting into various relationships at inopportune times. One of my friends said he was just browsing around on that site and saw her picture and freaked out.

That is crazy.


----------



## D-EJ915

magical


----------



## Zepp88

^Fairy


----------



## Zepp88

Completely on-topic post.


----------



## Zepp88

gobbledygook nonsense spree


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Q
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> E.
> 
> 
> Zepp88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## loktide

how are you gnetleman?


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> how are you gnetleman?



SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> how are you gnetleman?



make your time!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! SPECTACULAR! V


----------



## Zepp88

what what what the the the hell hell hell


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> what what what the the the hell hell hell



E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?



Du kennst ja?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du kennst ja?!?!?



Was kenn ich?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was kenn ich?



etwas....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> etwas....



Ah ja.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah ja.



Genau


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Genau



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## Zepp88

You know this


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You know this



I know *this AND that*!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I know *this AND that*!



HOLY SHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HOLY SHIT!



Yeah.


----------



## amonb

Fart.


----------



## Desecrated

_I know nothing_


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

amonb said:


> Fart.



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrawra


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## Randy

Buzz762 said:


> NSFW
> Pure18.com - All girls verified 18 years old!
> 
> 
> Funny story.. I went to high school with her. Her last name was alphabetically right before mine and I always sat behind her in homeroom. She had a crush on me throughout high school, but it never went anywhere because of each of us getting into various relationships at inopportune times. One of my friends said he was just browsing around on that site and saw her picture and freaked out.
> 
> That is crazy.



Hehehe.... that's pretty crazy.... 

There's this one girl I went to school with, worked at the local supermarket with my G/F, and is actually engaged to my friend, who's doing hardcore..... her name's "Jenna Doll" or "Jenna Simpson" *her real name's Heather*. She's all over BangBros, BTatSchool, and BigNaturals, and you can find her on Freeones *wow, I really shouldn't have all this remembered so well....  *

Crazy stuff.... I saw her for the first time since I found out just the other day... I had no friggin' clue what to say or do, so I just avoided her to prevent the inevitable "So what have you been doing....la...t....ely.... I mean.... what's up...?" 

EDIT: Semi SFW picture..... 

http://img133.imagevenue.com/loc51/th_53239_tn_02_123_51lo.jpg


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Desecrated

we are closing in on 39000


----------



## yevetz

&#1045;&#1041;&#1051;&#1071;!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## swedenuck

Tig ol bitties.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAR!!!


----------



## Randy

clitorture


----------



## D-EJ915

raawr <3


----------



## Lee

bewbs.


----------



## Desecrated

askljflöj


----------



## D-EJ915

&#285;òöó


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrss


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

(18:11:34) cmao: We buy eggs in 60 packs.
(18:11:37) Kagami: HOLY FUCK


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## swedenuck

Holy lock ness monster balls, I've been shot!


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## 8string

Why don't you use MySQL??? you proprietary sumbitch.


----------



## D-EJ915

WTF BITCH


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

oooo--ooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## D-EJ915

lick me


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I want a fucking dsl50


----------



## D-EJ915

wohooo lick my vag


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

Roflsaurus


----------



## D-EJ915

rar!


----------



## Lee

.rar


----------



## Zepp88

NEVAR!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeaaa


----------



## Zepp88

HAPPY FUCKING HALLOWEEN


----------



## D-EJ915

zagh


----------



## D-EJ915

I just recorded some: random shit


----------



## D-EJ915

she cut hsi dick and balls off


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> she cut hsi dick and balls off


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike. Na, alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, alles klar?



Ja, aber ein bißchen mude. Und dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, aber ein bißchen mude. Und dir?



Bin etwas müde, ich war gestern noch mit der Firma abends essen. Das war ganz lecker.

Ich wollte eigentlich gestern noch drei Sachen bloggen, aber hab nur eins geschafft.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bin etwas müde, ich war gestern noch mit der Firma abends essen. Das war ganz lecker.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich gestern noch drei Sachen bloggen, aber hab nur eins geschafft.




Uber Wandern? Ich sollte es lesen. 

Was ist der Firma? Gute essen?


----------



## Zepp88

Nokia E90 Communicator geh? Ja, nett, ist es teuer?


----------



## Zepp88

Scheiße!!! $1099.89


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Uber Wandern? Ich sollte es lesen.



Nee, nicht übers Wandern.

Aber vielleicht gefällt dir das hier.



Zepp88 said:


> Was ist der Firma? Gute essen?



Ja klar. Ich hab einen Salat mit Schafskäse gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheiße!!! $1099.89



 

Ich habs selbst nicht. Ich hab ein XDA Trion/HTC TyTN, was sehr cool ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

39000!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nee, nicht übers Wandern.
> 
> Aber vielleicht gefällt dir das hier.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja klar. Ich hab einen Salat mit Schafskäse gegessen.



Wohin ja ist Lahnenkopf? Um die Alpen??

Ich habe nee Schafskaese gegessen, schmeckt es wie normale Kaese?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

ding dong diddly dee


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning



Aye, good morning, 5:40AM here


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wohin ja ist Lahnenkopf? Um die Alpen??



Zwischen Fischhausen-Neuhaus am Schliersee und Tegernsee.

Hier: 47°42'22.33" N 11°49'26.60" O



Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe nee Schafskaese gegessen, schmeckt es wie normale Kaese?



Schafskäse ist ein bißchen strenger als Käse aus Kuhmilch.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zwischen Fischhausen-Neuhaus am Schliersee und Tegernsee.
> 
> Hier: 47°42'22.33" N 11°49'26.60" O



Weit von Munchen? In Bayern ich kenne nur Munchen...und was gibst gleich um Munchen..




g3rmanium said:


> Schafskäse ist ein bißchen strenger als Käse aus Kuhmilch.



Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Weit von Munchen? In Bayern ich kenne nur Munchen...und was gibst gleich um Munchen..



Na so 50-75 km von München entfernt, kurz vor der Grenze nach Tirol.

Da unten ist Bayrischzell, Miesbach, Tegernsee und Lenggries. Die Jachenau ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Na so 50-75 km von München entfernt, kurz vor der Grenze nach Tirol.
> 
> Da unten ist Bayrischzell, Miesbach, Tegernsee und Lenggries. Die Jachenau ist auch sehr schön.



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

dingle!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Iö.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Apophis

haha

haahaaa2


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Randy

Bangkok


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Öff?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## loktide

i need more rep


----------



## g3rmanium

D_


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i need more rep



I gave you some!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> I gave you some!



you got repbakd

5th repbar FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## Randy

Yyrkoon!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> you got repbakd
> 
> 5th repbar FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Yyrkoon!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

E-rep for everyone


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everyone



E-rep for you, sir.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everyone



Oi!!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everyone


----------



## bostjan

Hadlo!

Any fun pic ideas today?


----------



## D-EJ915

*licks*


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everyone

































































































 Erep for joo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

'allo


----------



## D-EJ915

haha! hey


----------



## Wiggywiggler

[IMG]http://url to your image here[/IMG]


----------



## D-EJ915

AS YOUR DAY GOES!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it goes on and on and on, it's


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!! <3


----------



## Wiggywiggler

39100 tonight?


----------



## Desecrated

sounds good to me


----------



## Desecrated

i will post 10, you can fill in the rest


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

2d


----------



## Desecrated

3d


----------



## Desecrated

4desecrated


----------



## Desecrated

5desecrated


----------



## Wiggywiggler

oh noes, I cannot double post


----------



## Desecrated

666desecrated666


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> oh noes, I cannot double post



I'm so sorry, then I will wait for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

raaaah


----------



## loktide




----------



## Wiggywiggler

righto, not moar to go.


----------



## Desecrated

joppie doopie


----------



## Desecrated

I just want to take this time to say that ikea makes some kick has bookshells.


----------



## Desecrated

And I have no honda or bison or green fuzzy thing that spins around and eats you


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ikea has their stuff made in China.


----------



## Desecrated

In china ikea make stuff out of you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

In China.. you wouldn't be telling this joke


----------



## Desecrated

In china joke tells you.


----------



## Desecrated

in china jokes post last before big post.

Take it wiggy


----------



## Wiggywiggler

In china, there is no Chuck Norris


----------



## Desecrated

NO chuck norris


----------



## Wiggywiggler

none.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## loktide

Wiggywiggler said:


> In china, there is no Chuck Norris



zomg!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> NO chuck norris



Emotions of Chuck Norris

it's on Russian but I will translate







from up till down and from left to right

Happyness

Sadness

Annoying

lonelyness

astonishment

scepsis

madness

dreaminess

shame

tiredness

sarcasm

excitement


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>



t3h pwn!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


> Emotions of Chuck Norris
> 
> it's on Russian but I will translate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from up till down and from left to right
> 
> Happyness
> 
> Sadness
> 
> Annoying
> 
> lonelyness
> 
> astonishment
> 
> scepsis
> 
> madness
> 
> dreaminess
> 
> shame
> 
> tiredness
> 
> sarcasm
> 
> excitement


they sooo jacked that off of the Neon Genesis Evangelion one with Rei


----------



## Lee

rofl


----------



## D-EJ915

rararar!


----------



## Desecrated

Chuck makes a comeback !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha


----------



## Randy

BEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrr


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

new post


----------



## Desecrated

old post


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4,


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2,


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

To many puppies !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

my head is starting to hurt GO AWAY HURT!!!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> my head is starting to hurt GO AWAY HURT!!!



[action=Zepp88] uses Jeffs head as a snare drum [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

lol it feels fine now


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> lol it feels fine now



Sweet


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] uses Jeffs head as a snare drum [/action]



Do some rim shots now!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E^!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

hooo hah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hooo hah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

johnny bravo...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E-rawrs!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

jo


----------



## Wiggywiggler

just det.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> just det.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy

CooCooCatchu.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo at school in the mosaic lab once again


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Randy

Eyem Sofa King We Todd Dead


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E*+


----------



## Randy

Tinker Toys.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo~~~


----------



## poisonelvis

eieio


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

just had some chick-fil-a and chilled with some noobs I know for a bit


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ENERGY?


----------



## D-EJ915

MENERGY?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> MENERGY?



GHEYERGY?


----------



## g3rmanium

G:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

39200!


----------



## Lee




----------



## asmegin_slayer

peanuts are good


----------



## Lee

asmegin_slayer said:


> peanuts are good



 Cashews>*


----------



## D-EJ915

eww cashews...

[action=D-EJ915]is not a huge nut fan[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Cashews>*



I have to agree, I even roast my cashews in honey, it tastes great,


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I have to agree, I even roast my cashews in honey, it tastes great,


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

hey


----------



## Zepp88

HEY!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

HALLO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sind jemand hier!!!!????!?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?! Wo ist der Johann?????????????? Kommt rein!



hallo?!?? Wo sind euch?!???!???!???!????!???!????!???!???!??!??1


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!


----------



## Zepp88

Bork!


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLBUMP!


----------



## Zepp88

LAWLS













































BORK!


----------



## D-EJ915

rararar!!!


----------



## Zepp88

gAHHHH....... 3 and a half hours to go....


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HALLO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sind jemand hier!!!!????!?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?! Wo ist der Johann?????????????? Kommt rein!
> 
> 
> 
> hallo?!?? Wo sind euch?!???!???!???!????!???!????!???!???!??!??1



Ich bin hier!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich bin hier!



Ah Hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ah Hallo!



Griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Griaß di!



 Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts?



Gut und selbst?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gut und selbst?


Gut, 2 und ein half stunden und ich kann zum Hause


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gut, 2 und ein half stunden und ich kann zum Hause


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 ja, das geht.


----------



## progmetaldan

Are we there yet?


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> Are we there yet?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

progmetaldan said:


> Are we there yet?



Keep your seat belt on kid. We're in for the long haul.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



 Q!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Q!



 klar


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> klar



In die Fresse!


----------



## Zepp88

GLOOP GLOOP GLOOP


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> In die Fresse!



KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!!



jo!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> .


----------



## g3rmanium

E.:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ET.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.-


----------



## g3rmanium

E##


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

39300!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!!!


----------



## Kotex

I fuckin' ate cheese again today!!

Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Lee

Most cheese is


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy

Headcheese.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

AND OPEN MY FACE TO THE DARKENED SKY!


----------



## Randy

Childofshred19k


----------



## D-EJ915

eheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Most cheese is



GTFO! 
















cheese =


----------



## g3rmanium

Here it comes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

VALETAS NERVOSAS NO MANIFESTO - Fotolog


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Red sun rising somewhere through the dense fog.
The portrait of the jaded dawn who had seen it all before.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> FUCK YOU!!!



*NO FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111*


----------



## Randy

2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

god damn somebnody blew up the bathroom, I hope they get prolapse


----------



## Randy

Saline infusion


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

rawkfist


----------



## D-EJ915

RAAAA!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Just sent Rob an email! Need pics and updates damnit!  

I know he hates email 

But mannnnnn seeing that blue Sii-7 just makes me go


----------



## D-EJ915

tired gah


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Garg! Targ! Rarg!


----------



## D-EJ915

ANAL!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ANAL!



Narg!


----------



## D-EJ915

LANA!


----------



## D-EJ915

iGENITALS
SLATINEG!


----------



## D-EJ915

wha!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wha!



You have no idea.


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Zepp88

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

yeehah!


----------



## Zepp88

selbstmord


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah!


----------



## Zepp88

RIDE THE TIGAH!!! RAR!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

YAHHH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> selbstmord



hell yeah, they rock.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hell yeah, they rock.



Never heard them.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

verdammt


----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 said:


>


awesome shoes


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> awesome shoes



Willy Wonka


----------



## D-EJ915

wonkasize!


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## D-EJ915

IN FACE HIS KICK!


----------



## Zepp88

INDEED FACE KICK HIS!!!!!!


----------



## loktide

merry christmas


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


>



KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Zepp88

Wo ist Johann? Es ist der zeit.

Hallo Christian


----------



## Desecrated

OM NOM NOM NOM HIS FACE!!!


----------



## Zepp88

IM GOING HOME NOW! LATER GUYS! KCIK HIS FACE~!1!!!!!1!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!!!11111!!!!ONE!!!!!!!11!!!ELEVENTY!!!!!11!!!!11111!1ONE!!!!!11


----------



## Desecrated

2800 posts


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

1900


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

03.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

39400!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeasa!


----------



## Desecrated

nooosa!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## Lee

wewt.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> merry christmas


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wo ist Johann? Es ist der zeit.
> 
> Hallo Christian



Ich war noch in Berchtesgaden laufen... Zum Königssee und dann über den Grünstein zurück.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

g.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep. Thx.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some more e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello?


----------



## D-EJ915

HELOO!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I cant give e-rep to you, I already did it.


----------



## Alpo

g3rmanium said:


>



 I'd love a Franziskaner right about now. I''ve been trying to figure out how to wire my Bare Knuckles and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Makelele

Bollocks.


tj 152


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


nice


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> I'd love a Franziskaner right about now. I''ve been trying to figure out how to wire my Bare Knuckles and it's driving me crazy.



Have you tried putting pants on your Bare Knuckles? That makes them sound like ,  and  all at once.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAAWR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> nice


----------



## D-EJ915

I could go for a new pickup or 2 in my 7...I'll get some for christmas I guess


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I could go for a new pickup or 2 in my 7...I'll get some for christmas I guess



Hello Kitty pickups or something even more disastrous? With purple hair, no nose and oversized eyes?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hello Kitty pickups or something even more disastrous? With purple hair, no nose and oversized eyes?



I'll take two,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'll take two,



Talk to Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

two of what


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> two of what



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> two of what



anime head shaped pickups.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

39450


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

Chris said:


> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.
> 
> Go.



faskdjfksjdf is a post now


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> faskdjfksjdf is a post now



Exactly. We changed the rules! Haha!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Exactly. We changed the rules! Haha!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Karl Hungus

What the duece?


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaa!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Did the rep system change? I lost my yellow bar


----------



## D-EJ915

you not read the thread chris posted?


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah!


----------



## El Caco

ha!


----------



## D-EJ915

hai! <3


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> you not read the thread chris posted?



I read the one about the MVP users.


----------



## El Caco

Brown


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> I read the one about the MVP users.


well it was the other one


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> well it was the other one



Nope didn't see it


----------



## D-EJ915

fuckin noob


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> fuckin noob



 

It wasn't coming up in the new posts search. So therefore it never happened.



Yeah....and I found it


----------



## Zepp88

loopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopdeloopde


----------



## D-EJ915

ah I see...

yeah I saw you saw it


sometimes threads don't show up in the new posts thing for me too, it's weird


----------



## Zepp88

Well, the new posts search is currently like 5 pages long. And usually I don't bother checking that until I'm super bored. 



Also,


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Zepp88

Gah....I wish they didn't block Facebook at work.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha! XD 

you could get through that....

but I'm not at liberty to discuss things that might be "illegal"  lol

wtf doublepost


----------



## Zepp88

lol, especially not on these networks. That=Fired.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


that guy has grado headphones on

and jean-luc on this one!

Forehead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Patrick Stewart is a total badass. Also, that caption is fucking hillarious


----------



## Zepp88

Chinface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Zepp88

Wasn't it Nickelodeon that they always showed that shit on?


----------



## D-EJ915

probably


----------



## Zepp88

Mark Mothersbaugh


----------



## D-EJ915

just finished watching 2001 and noticed that it's an hour back tonight, lol


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> just finished watching 2001 and noticed that it's an hour back tonight, lol



Yep, totally sucks. Stupid ass farmers making me stay an extra hour at work.


----------



## Desecrated

Wow. I didn't know that we set back the clock at different dates, we set it back last week or so. 
:S


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Wow. I didn't know that we set back the clock at different dates, we set it back last week or so.
> :S



Interesting, looks like the USA is a week behind the rest of the world. 


Do you guys set back the clock for fucking farmers as well?













Stupid farmers


----------



## Apophis

wow


----------



## Zepp88

Apophis said:


> wow


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

RAW


----------



## Desecrated

war!


----------



## furyinternal

The face on my wristwatch is cracked....blah.  

Damn kids.


----------



## Zepp88

furyinternal said:


> The face on my wristwatch is cracked....blah.
> 
> Damn kids.



KICK HIS FACE!!!!!


----------



## furyinternal

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!!!!



Well, I would... but, I suspect it was my daughter.  

And, well... she's my daughter.


----------



## Zepp88

furyinternal said:


> Well, I would... but, I suspect it was my daughter.
> 
> And, well... she's my daughter.



Oh well........SEND HER TO HER ROOM!


----------



## Desecrated

kick her face.


----------



## Alpo

D-EJ915 said:


> I could go for a new pickup or 2 in my 7...I'll get some for christmas I guess



Bare Knuckle!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> KICK HER FACE!!



Fixed.

Please user proper grammar when using The Phrase.


----------



## furyinternal

Since I found it earlier.... "hidden", and she has since been sleeping. I'd say her and I are going to be discussing this tomorrow.  

But, yes if it were one of my boys....



Desecrated said:


> kick her face.



 

She still likes me...........


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/40227-mods-posting-closed-threads.html



Damnit...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Simon!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## El Caco

Hallo all


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Hallo all


----------



## El Caco

There you go.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



Can I take that rep back now


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Can I take that rep back now



I gave you some!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

You gave me a bar.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> You gave me a bar.


----------



## El Caco

20


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Luan

i want to eat something


----------



## El Caco

I want to drink some scotch, but that wont be happening anytime soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

I have Scotch here! Balvenie 12 and Balvenie double-cask 15.

And its lovely. 

I'm trashed.


----------



## El Caco

Your fucking killing me here Stitch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Luan said:


> i want to eat something



Then come over, I am making vegetarian burritos.


----------



## Stitch

Soz, Steve! 

Johann! Sell me your RG2027?


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> vegetarian



You lost me right there.

So I got myself some spicy chicken. 

I feel better now.


----------



## Stitch

Non-meat derivatives FTL.


----------



## El Caco

I'll sell you mine when I get a CST.


----------



## Stitch

I'm holding you to that.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

Now who wants to sell me a CST.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Johann! Sell me your RG2027?



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> You lost me right there.
> 
> So I got myself some spicy chicken.
> 
> I feel better now.



Fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

No, Johann! Fuck you.


----------



## g3rmanium

It's a beautiful day woohoo touch me, take me to that other place.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> No, Johann! Fuck you.



No, Simon! Fuck you for wanting my 2027!


----------



## El Caco

@ Stitch

Until I get a CST, how about this Ibanez S7320-BK @ Ikebe

It doesn't have piezos or waves but the price is right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lets make a "fuck you" day!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> Fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!





stitch216 said:


> No, Johann! Fuck you.





g3rmanium said:


> No, Simon! Fuck you for wanting my 2027!


----------



## Stitch

Firedragon said:


> @ Stitch
> 
> Until I get a CST, how about this Ibanez S7320-BK @ Ikebe
> 
> It doesn't have piezos or waves but the price is right.



Why would I want that? 



g3rmanium said:


> No, Simon! Fuck you for wanting my 2027!



I dont think you clicked on the link, Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> I dont think you clicked on the link, Johann.



I did, Simon. Now fuck you!


----------



## g3rmanium

Now playing: ZZ Top - Recycler - 01 - Concrete And Steel


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


>



 

Now playing: Dieselboy - 97 Octane - 11 - Future Forces - Synthesis


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E?



Eh?


----------



## Stitch

No, E!


----------



## El Caco

EE EE EEE EE EE EEEEE EEE EEE EE E&E, now I know my EEE's, why do kids make fun of me?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> EE EE EEE EE EE EEEEE EEE EEE EE E&E, now I know my EEE's, why do kids make fun of me?


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## El Caco

Ha


----------



## El Caco

I am going to bed.


----------



## Desecrated

I just woke up from a nap.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I just woke up from a nap.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah taking a nap myself.


----------



## Stitch

Ë.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> Ë.



Ê.


----------



## g3rmanium

~E~


----------



## g3rmanium

#E#


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

pimp it out!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

TO THE TOP"""

TOOOoooOooOooOOOPP!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> TO THE TOP"""
> 
> TOOOoooOooOooOOOPP!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

raaar!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß-


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

39600!


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## Lee

Check your profile fool I gave you some earlier


----------



## g3rmanium

RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Check your profile fool I gave you some earlier



Then give me again!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## g3rmanium

Thanks Lee!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks Lee!



You're welcome!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> You're welcome!


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## El Caco

This will take years.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> This will take years.



Give me some e-rep and it'll go faster!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.



Me too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## El Caco

Apparently I need to spread the love around


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I am the one, orgasmatron.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Apparently I need to spread the love around



Over here please!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> I am the one, orgasmatron.



<bass solo>


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Easiest way of getting love is dropping the soap. You just gotta do it at the ight place. Proven fact.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/27227-chrome-framus-custom-shop-7-string.html

smexy


----------



## D-EJ915

wahaaa!!!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



I'll take your   and raise you a


----------



## D-EJ915

meow <3


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Easiest way of getting love is dropping the soap. You just gotta do it at the ight place. Proven fact.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

if you squeeze my lizard, I'll put my snake on you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I'll take your   and raise you a



Give me e-rep!


----------



## D-EJ915

Firedragon said:


> I'll take your   and raise you a


whoaaa XD


----------



## Wiggywiggler

XD? oh noes, XD!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> XD? oh noes, XD!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

He



Actually, CH3CH2OH or C2H5OH


----------



## El Caco

D-EJ915 said:


> yay
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/27227-chrome-framus-custom-shop-7-string.html
> 
> smexy


 I was thinking of doing a that if I ever refinish a guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915

rararar!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

D-EJ915 said:


> rararar!!!



Oh mai, your green username is so hawt..

Anyways, I've had so much to drink I feel sober but I can't walk. Joy.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## D-EJ915

Wiggywiggler said:


> Oh mai, your green username is so hawt..
> 
> Anyways, I've had so much to drink I feel sober but I can't walk. Joy.


hot *cuddles*


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I know a cat who always curls on hot stuff.. I constantly have to throw her off my lap :/


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Oh mai, your green username is so hawt..
> 
> Anyways, I've had so much to drink I feel sober but I can't walk. Joy.



Give me e-rep!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Schnee schnaa Schnappi, schnappi schnappi schnap!


----------



## D-EJ915

2010!!


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Schnee schnaa Schnappi, schnappi schnappi schnap!



yes o god yes


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## El Caco

Thank my thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Thank my thread.



Post URL or die.


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...ow-search-using-advanced-google-commands.html


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## El Caco

What happened to multiquote?


----------



## El Caco

Thank my thread or Die

Or bump it and give me rep.


----------



## El Caco

I gave you rep.

Do it now or DIE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I gave you rep.
> 
> Do it now or DIE!!!



I already did!


----------



## El Caco

I did it twice.

Now bump my thread.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Give me some e-rep!


----------



## El Caco

Fuck ya's I'll bump it myself


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Kotex

BLARGH!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

24.


----------



## El Caco

23.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## El Caco

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß#


----------



## g3rmanium

ß'


----------



## El Caco

15.


----------



## El Caco

14.


----------



## El Caco

13.


----------



## El Caco

12.


----------



## El Caco

11.


----------



## El Caco

10.


----------



## El Caco

09.


----------



## El Caco

math is too hard when your


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4_


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

39700.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

Here is a video of me playing my 2027! Check it out.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Here is a video of me playing my 2027! Check it out.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß,


----------



## g3rmanium

ß_


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß;


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



?:


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Desecrated

D.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> ?:



Almost E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Almost E!



Almost !


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Gullepullebarnmanick


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> d!


----------



## Randy

Creepy Mucus


----------



## D-EJ915

cool dreams!


----------



## El Caco

Banana


----------



## Randy

jiboom


----------



## Lee

ljhg


----------



## loktide

editkol


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Randy

Wankerville, PA


----------



## D-EJ915

where the hell has naren been?


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~~

once again in the mosaic lab, lol


----------



## D-EJ915

my card still isn't liking me, not used to the us keyboard layout either


----------



## D-EJ915

still waiting


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate having to wait for people


----------



## playstopause

I SO understand.


----------



## playstopause

It's quite hard to do so.


----------



## playstopause

to do what?


----------



## playstopause

I don't have a clue.


----------



## playstopause

But it was quite nice to say.


----------



## playstopause

Don't u think?


----------



## Desecrated

Good evening


----------



## playstopause

Well i do.


----------



## playstopause

More fun for me.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok on the laptop in the classroom


----------



## D-EJ915

whahh!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> where the hell has naren been?



I don't think I wanna know.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ER.


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 39,768
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 10,978
D-EJ915 8,386
Alpo 3,652
Naren 2,765
Desecrated 1,936
Zepp88 1,082
Lucky Seven 985
Wiggywiggler 781
Lee 706
yevetz 626
playstopause 556
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
loktide 377
HotRodded7321 346
Buzz762 316
nitelightboy 261
ZeroSignal 243
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 218
Firedragon 203
stitch216 197
Ivan 176
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 119
Pauly 88
Karl Hungus 79
distressed_romeo 78
Ryan 76
garcia3441 72
bostjan 70
Aaron 70
arnoroth661 68
Michael 66
levelhead86 63
Alex-D33 57
Kotex 57
TheMissing 57
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 40
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
B Lopez 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 35
Spoongirl 35
Jason 33
ShawnFjellstad 29
Jon 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
ne14muddin 27
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
ohio_eric 26
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
RgAscendant 17
ibzrg1570 16
Leon 16
Bound 16
Adam 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
LordOVchaoS 13
omentremor 13
7StringofAblicK 13
settite 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
zimbloth 12
Hellbound 12
jim777 12
metallatem 11
Oguz286 11
Eric 11
eaeolian 10
Adamh1331 10
poisonelvis 10
noodles 10
AngelVivaldi 9
swedenuck 9
Luan 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
Allen Garrow 8
metalking 8
Ror3h 8
huber 7
twooos 7
Seven 7
gurugow 6
Battousai 6
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
SevenDeadly 6
garden of grey 6
johnw 6
Thomas 6
Popsyche 6
TomAwesome 6
Apophis 6
The Arisen 6
furyinternal 6
metalfiend666 6
BCrowell 5
Espaul 5
drelo 5
oompa 5
Moro 5
Bobby 5
amonb 5
Chris 5
HighGain510 5
Emiliano 5
Snake Doctor 5
Lozek 4
ogisha007 4
Ancestor 4
continental 4
7 Dying Trees 4
b3n 4
sakeido 4
Hawksmoor 3
skinhead 3
jaredowty 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Toshiro 3
Ken 3
eelblack2 3
skattabrain 3
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Regor 3
iumentum 3
DelfinoPie 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
Samer 3
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
lepersmeesa 2
djpharoah 2
bobbyretelle 2
Satyr 2
nikt 2
Carrion 2
Jarrett 2
eleven59 2
Bammbamm 2
IbanezFan 2
Matt Crooks 2
RonGriff 2
Creepy 2
Mark. A 2
Darth Vader 2
Coiso 2
Tim77 2
David 2
All_¥our_Bass 2
Volsung 2
Firebeard 2
nicknuisance 2
dpm 2
jarrydn 1
The Dubya 1
jaxadam 1
asmegin_slayer 1
Skeksis 1
Gabe777 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
Memq 1
220BX 1
Jongpil Yun 1
WayneCustom7 1
Mastodon 1
7 Strings of Hate 1
8string 1
gregj 1
Azyiu 1
dtrax 1
Spinedriver 1
jacksonplayer 1
Shaman 1
neon_black88 1
Tzoni 1
Applejelly91 1
MF_Kitten 1
progmetaldan 1
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
kung_fu 1
jaymz_wylde 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Soma 1
Demeyes 1
Variant 1
heavy7-665 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
777 1
undeadsoldier 1
thadood 1
ICX357 1
EclecticFinn 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
ManBeast 1
shadowgenesis 1
th249z 1
canuck brian 1
InTheRavensName 1
NecroSamist 1
Mr. Test 1
rummy 1
Labrie 1
malufet 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
Bartok 1
JoelLXVI 1
mgood 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
CM_X5 1
KillMAH 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 2.32512 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

wahooo!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Who Posted?
> Lucky Seven 985
> Wiggywiggler 781
> Lee 706
> yevetz 626
> playstopause 556
> JPMDan 431
> NegaTiveXero 417
> JJ Rodriguez 399
> Seedawakener 394
> loktide 377
> HotRodded7321 346
> Buzz762 316
> nitelightboy 261
> ZeroSignal 243
> Makelele 235
> technomancer 232
> Sebastian 218
> Firedragon 203
> stitch216 197
> Ivan 176
> Nik 169
> OzzyC 152
> Rick 120
> mefrommiddleearth 119
> Pauly 88
> Karl Hungus 79
> distressed_romeo 78
> Ryan 76
> garcia3441 72
> bostjan 70
> Aaron 70
> arnoroth661 68
> Michael 66
> levelhead86 63
> Alex-D33 57
> Kotex 57
> TheMissing 57
> Tubbs Mcgee 47
> fathead 43
> Blexican 40
> BinaryTox1n 39
> crazy_cree 39
> Cyanide_Anima 37
> B Lopez 37
> MetalSir 36
> urklvt 35
> Spoongirl 35
> Jason 33
> ShawnFjellstad 29
> Jon 29
> Unknown Doodl3.2 28
> Metal Ken 28
> ne14muddin 27
> Mr. S 27
> Shikaru 27
> ohio_eric 26
> Shawn 22
> Kakaka 20
> RgAscendant 17
> ibzrg1570 16
> Leon 16
> Bound 16
> Adam 16
> Scott 16
> Roundhouse_Kick 14
> LordOVchaoS 13
> omentremor 13
> 7StringofAblicK 13
> settite 12
> MoRoH 12
> Cancer 12
> zimbloth 12
> Hellbound 12
> jim777 12
> metallatem 11
> Oguz286 11
> Eric 11
> eaeolian 10
> Adamh1331 10
> poisonelvis 10
> noodles 10
> AngelVivaldi 9
> swedenuck 9
> Luan 8
> cadenhead 8
> Martin_777 8
> Drew 8
> Allen Garrow 8
> metalking 8
> Ror3h 8
> huber 7
> twooos 7
> Seven 7
> gurugow 6
> Battousai 6
> Donnie 6
> militant_x 6
> SevenDeadly 6
> garden of grey 6
> johnw 6
> Thomas 6
> Popsyche 6
> TomAwesome 6
> Apophis 6
> The Arisen 6
> furyinternal 6
> metalfiend666 6
> BCrowell 5
> Espaul 5
> drelo 5
> oompa 5
> Moro 5
> Bobby 5
> amonb 5
> Chris 5
> HighGain510 5
> Emiliano 5
> Snake Doctor 5
> Lozek 4
> ogisha007 4
> Ancestor 4
> continental 4
> 7 Dying Trees 4
> b3n 4
> sakeido 4
> Hawksmoor 3
> skinhead 3
> jaredowty 3
> sevenstringdeath 3
> Toshiro 3
> Ken 3
> eelblack2 3
> skattabrain 3
> Kevan 3
> stuz719 3
> SunburnedCactus 3
> Regor 3
> iumentum 3
> DelfinoPie 3
> Satan 3
> telecaster90 3
> Sinner 3
> Universalis 3
> Samer 3
> DangerousTacos 2
> Dive-Baum 2
> lepersmeesa 2
> djpharoah 2
> bobbyretelle 2
> Satyr 2
> nikt 2
> Carrion 2
> Jarrett 2
> eleven59 2
> Bammbamm 2
> IbanezFan 2
> Matt Crooks 2
> RonGriff 2
> Creepy 2
> Mark. A 2
> Darth Vader 2
> Coiso 2
> Tim77 2
> David 2
> All_¥our_Bass 2
> Volsung 2
> Firebeard 2
> nicknuisance 2
> dpm 2
> jarrydn 1
> The Dubya 1
> jaxadam 1
> asmegin_slayer 1
> Skeksis 1
> Gabe777 1
> Awakened Sleeper 1
> Memq 1
> 220BX 1
> Jongpil Yun 1
> WayneCustom7 1
> Mastodon 1
> 7 Strings of Hate 1
> 8string 1
> gregj 1
> Azyiu 1
> dtrax 1
> Spinedriver 1
> jacksonplayer 1
> Shaman 1
> neon_black88 1
> Tzoni 1
> Applejelly91 1
> MF_Kitten 1
> progmetaldan 1
> Thep 1
> chavhunter 1
> kung_fu 1
> jaymz_wylde 1
> DBDbadreligion 1
> Soma 1
> Demeyes 1
> Variant 1
> heavy7-665 1
> Atomic_gerbil 1
> 777 1
> undeadsoldier 1
> thadood 1
> ICX357 1
> EclecticFinn 1
> god_puppet 1
> Invader 1
> ManBeast 1
> shadowgenesis 1
> th249z 1
> canuck brian 1
> InTheRavensName 1
> NecroSamist 1
> Mr. Test 1
> rummy 1
> Labrie 1
> malufet 1
> ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
> Bartok 1
> JoelLXVI 1
> mgood 1
> nyck 1
> Code001 1
> CM_X5 1
> KillMAH 1
> JesseTheMachine 1
> Show Thread & Close Window
> Page generated in 2.32512 seconds with 8 queries



Anyone with less than 1000 posts in this thread is a n00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wahooo!!!


----------



## playstopause

Everyone with less than 300 posts in the FORUMS is a noob.


----------



## playstopause

POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

if you included OT I would have the most posts in the forum


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ would be NUMERO UNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Maybe.


----------



## playstopause

I'm sure god is on your side, because you rock.


----------



## playstopause

As a matter of fact, we all do.


----------



## playstopause

Wich is kind of nice, in some way.


----------



## D-EJ915

what hahaha <3


----------



## Desecrated

Taiyou no mannaka e


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr <3


----------



## Lee

wewt


----------



## D-EJ915

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Blind people


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

OMG!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

good night first try


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

raaahhhh


I got 2 bags from micro$haft, I'll post them up once I get back haha <3 (in the mosaic lab again)


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## HotRodded7321

Jesus TITS...I leave for a couple months and this is all you effers have gone through on this board?! 

WTF!? There's twice as many views as posts! lol


----------



## Lee




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## D-EJ915

hey sexy


----------



## HotRodded7321

How YOU doin?


----------



## D-EJ915

alright, my friend erica informed me that her friend has a frenum ladder


----------



## HotRodded7321

That's just naaaaaaaasty...


----------



## Lee

FUCK THAT.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## HotRodded7321

If the moon were made of barbecue spare ribs, wouldja eat it!? I know I would! Heck, I'd ask fer SECONDS!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol holy shit


we haven't even gotten to 40k


----------



## HotRodded7321

well....lets get TOIT!


----------



## D-EJ915

TEA!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

YEAHHH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yteah!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah lets get there!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahh yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven

URINE


----------



## HotRodded7321

POST WHORE TIME!!!!!

POST WHORE TIME!!!!


----------



## progmetaldan

umm, Greg Howe has a new album coming out... 

MySpace.com - Greg Howe - LONG BEACH, California - Progressive / Jazz / Funk - www.myspace.com/greghoweguitarist


----------



## Lucky Seven

qwertyuio


----------



## progmetaldan

+1?


----------



## HotRodded7321

work is gay.


----------



## bostjan

Urine trouble!


----------



## bostjan

Code:


<b> Koalas are marsupials and have pouches </b>

<b> The Cheetah is the fastest land mammal in the world </b>

<!--#exec cmd="cgi-bin/randhtml.cgi"-->


----------



## bostjan

epic phail!


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## D-EJ915

lol yeah that did phail boss


----------



## bostjan

Code:


EEEEEEEEEEE    PPPPPPP      IIIIIIIIIIIIII       CCCCCC
EE             PP     PP          II           C      C
EE             PP       PP        II          C
EEEE           PP     PP          II         C
EEEE           PPPPPP             II         C
EE             PP                 II          C
EE             PP                 II           C       C
EEEEEEEEEEE    PP           IIIIIIIIIIIII       CCCCCCC


Phail


----------



## D-EJ915

no man


Code:


 _____ ____ ___ ____   ____  _   _    _    ___ _     _ 
| ____|  _ \_ _/ ___| |  _ \| | | |  / \  |_ _| |   | |
|  _| | |_) | | |     | |_) | |_| | / _ \  | || |   | |
| |___|  __/| | |___  |  __/|  _  |/ ___ \ | || |___|_|
|_____|_|  |___\____| |_|   |_| |_/_/   \_\___|_____(_)


----------



## HotRodded7321

dun dun dun dun du du dundundun un nun~!


----------



## bostjan

Liahp Cipe


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## playstopause

If this is it!


----------



## playstopause

Ouah.


----------



## playstopause

Please let me know.


----------



## playstopause

God damn Huey!


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Now that was some singing!


----------



## playstopause

I'm flabergasted.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Now that's some funky shit!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Now that's some funky shit!



_*OH YEAH IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111! !( [email protected]_ (I) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _*OH YEAH IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111! !( [email protected]_ (I) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Fuck yeah.
That's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Buzz762

Voila! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the voc populi, now vacant; vanished; as the once vital voice of the verisimilitude, now venerates what they once villified. However, this valourous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is Vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, the vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose vis-a-vis an introduction, so it is my very good honour to meet you... and you may call me V.


----------



## playstopause

_TOO LEGIT, TOO LEGIT TO QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## D-EJ915

YASHH!!!


----------



## Buzz762

A penny loaf to feed the Pope
A farthing o' cheese to choke him.
A pint of beer to rinse it down.
A faggot of sticks to burn him.
Burn him in a tub of tar.
Burn him like a blazing star.
Burn his body from his head.
Then we'll say ol' Pope is dead.
Hip hip hoorah!
Hip hip hoorah hoorah!


----------



## D-EJ915

hge


----------



## playstopause

ouf


----------



## playstopause

So, wah's next?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Come on Come on!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## playstopause

POSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Grr.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## playstopause

Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! !! 1 1 !!!


----------



## playstopause

We need to do this.


----------



## Stitch

Hallo, playstopause!


----------



## playstopause

GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

stitch216 said:


> Hallo, playstopause!


----------



## Stitch

E!


----------



## playstopause

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellloooo


----------



## playstopause

AEIOU.


----------



## Stitch

Whats your real name, dude?


----------



## playstopause

This is so cool.


----------



## playstopause

Finally, someone asks it!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## El Caco

nothing


----------



## Stitch

I've been asking for ages! Just really quietly.


----------



## playstopause

Jean-François.


----------



## playstopause

There u go. Ah ah!


----------



## Stitch

Really?


----------



## playstopause

Actually, Yevetz asked me first.


----------



## El Caco

more of nothing


----------



## Stitch

Yevetz is from the Ukraine, though.


----------



## playstopause

Jean-Jacques.


----------



## Stitch

Sell me your S7!


----------



## playstopause

Jean-Pierre.


----------



## progmetaldan

mmmm...


----------



## playstopause

stitch216 said:


> Sell me your S7!



*MOUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## El Caco

hmmm.....


----------



## Stitch

mmm-hmmm?


----------



## El Caco

winrar


----------



## Stitch

How much did I offer you again, Jean-Frenchy?


----------



## playstopause

3.5 millions.


----------



## El Caco

whooaa!!!!


----------



## Stitch

Not quite that much. I was wondering if the amount I'm paying for the one I'm getting is about what I offered you. Haha.


----------



## El Caco

I need smokes


----------



## playstopause

Got 'em!


----------



## D-EJ915

anal proliferation?


----------



## El Caco

hmmm....


----------



## HotRodded7321

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> work is gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

stitch216 said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


>


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


>



I like your style.


----------



## El Caco

hello Johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> hello Johann



Hallo Steve!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## El Caco

tally-ho


----------



## El Caco

Man I want some tobacco, I'm sitting here pulling apart old cigarettes and getting nothing but ash and I wont have any tobacco until tomorrow night.


----------



## El Caco

If I was smart I'd quit now.


----------



## El Caco

I'd save thousands of dollars each year.


----------



## El Caco

I just don't have the willpower.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I just don't have the willpower.



Just stop, ok? You can do it.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## TomAwesome

Smoking really is a filthy habit. You're better off without it.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> Just stop, ok? You can do it.



That made me think of Rob Schnieder.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

TomAwesome said:


> Smoking really is a filthy habit. You're better off without it.



I agree. This time.


----------



## loktide

i eat small children


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i eat small children


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

This means I will have to start working out.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> This means I will have to start working out.



No it doesn't but you should do something for your health at regular intervals.

Like going hiking on the weekends or so.


----------



## El Caco

If I'm going to try to quit, I will end up eating and drinking a whole lot more than I do now.

Especially sweets.

Man I ate a lot of sweets before I started smoking.


----------



## El Caco

I don't do walking.

Surfing, weights but not walking.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## El Caco

Coffee and Latte Tim Tams.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Coffee and Latte Tim Tams.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

_i._


----------



## Stitch




----------



## HotRodded7321

^^^Don't you ever SLEEP!? (Germanium)


----------



## Stitch

What?


----------



## HotRodded7321

was meant for one page prior...you took my spot, lol.


----------



## g3rmanium

*B.*


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^^^Don't you ever SLEEP!? (Germanium)



Sleep is for the weak.




In fact, yes. It's just that this thread's progress is always so slow you will see one or two posts while I sleep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

3#


----------



## Desecrated

4¤


----------



## Desecrated

%5


----------



## Desecrated

6&


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## Desecrated

.8


----------



## Desecrated

.0


----------



## g3rmanium

(8.


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated

5!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Desecrated

40001!


----------



## g3rmanium

40000!


----------



## g3rmanium

FUCK!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

What the fuck happen there

First you had 40.000 then me, then you again ?


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Desecrated

M:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What the fuck happen there
> 
> First you had 40.000 then me, then you again ?



Yeah, seriously, wtf?

Anyway, I win!


----------



## Desecrated

woohoo 40% off the way.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, seriously, wtf?
> 
> Anyway, I win!



Even if I had posted at 40.000, you still win, you have posted the other 39.000 posts


----------



## HotRodded7321

Dude, I was lookin through the first few hundred...we were puttin some funny ass pics up! hahaha!


----------



## Desecrated

HotRodded7321 said:


> Dude, I was lookin through the first few hundred...we were puttin some funny ass pics up! hahaha!



Then we realized that It took to long to post pictures


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me this morning, I'm going to the forest to get some spruce-sprigs.


----------



## HotRodded7321

yeah, but it IS more fun.

I think we need another 'Beat this picture' thread.

Hours of entertainment for us poor suckers that work the night shift.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Then we realized that It took to long to post pictures


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Firedragons avatar rules! Cartoon or not,,, bouncy booby's bring a warmnest to any morning......

~A


----------



## loktide




----------



## HotRodded7321

Sea Monkeys PWN you!


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## HotRodded7321

¿.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> ¿.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

zomg we made it


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zomg we made it



yeah


----------



## loktide

6th rep bar -> almost there


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> 6th rep bar -> almost there



Give me some?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Give me some?



can't... must spread more rep first


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo...


----------



## Michael

Whaaa...?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

Michael said:


> Whaaa...?


yahhh


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> can't... must spread more rep first



OH NOES OH NOES OH NOES!


----------



## Michael

Ahhh..


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ko.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> OMG!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

changed my avvie back


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


bzzt!


----------



## D-EJ915

and my profile picture


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> changed my avvie back


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Michael

64

BINGO! lolz


----------



## Desecrated

74

You sunk my battleship.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Vargavinter - Frostfodd - 04 - Alvdans


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ahhhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

pop.


----------



## Lee

e2.


----------



## Lee

woo.


----------



## Lee

Yes.


----------



## Lee

No.


----------



## Lee

Indeed.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

zebzeb


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Kotex

Taco's.
Beer.
Mmmmm


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

Wok
Soda
Mmmmmm.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## El Caco

Allen Garrow said:


> Firedragons avatar rules! Cartoon or not,,, bouncy booby's bring a warmnest to any morning......
> 
> ~A



Morning Glory for you.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo~~


----------



## El Caco

wheeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeahhh!!!


----------



## El Caco

Faster!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

HA HA HAA!!!


----------



## El Caco

HARDER!!!


----------



## Lee

That's what she said.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## Zepp88

natch


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

FACE!!!!!!Z!


----------



## D-EJ915

zeehad!


----------



## El Caco

I'm spent.


----------



## D-EJ915

*moans*


----------



## Zepp88

Also, "Burning Sky" by Porcupine Tree fucking rules.


----------



## El Caco

almost 24 hours since my last smoke.


----------



## Zepp88

You quitting?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## El Caco

trying to


----------



## Zepp88

Good luck dude! I'll smoke a few for ya.


----------



## Zepp88

Freshly oiled fretboard and neck FTW!


----------



## El Caco

Yeah, I love my smokes and that is why it's so hard for me to quit, I love smoking and I don't want to quit.

But I need to quit for the sake of my health, I have pre-existing medical issues and smoking is a big no no, although it is a big help with two of my symptoms and that is the reason I started smoking full time (I've been a social smoker since I was 19 but only took it up full time two years ago).

It was when I considered how much I spend on smoking that I was convinced I should quit. Don't get me wrong, I still think it's good value but when I consider the health aspect combined with the things that I could spend the money on, it seems like the right decision.

I probably wont quit completely, I will most likely stop for about a month or so and then go back to social smoking.


----------



## Zepp88

A medical issue that is actually helped by Smoking???? Phillip Morris be proud!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## El Caco

Two actually, one is back pain, smoking helped me deal with it enough to stop taking pain killers. The second I will keep to myself.

Unfortunately I have suffered from emphysema since I was a teenager, as well as another condition from birth that I prefer not to talk about. Smoking, panel beating and welding galvanised steel sure haven't helped those two conditions.

Before I stopped working at Red Dog steel I was constantly coughing up blood and on two separate occasions, in the evening after a solid day of welding, I ended up on the floor going in and out of consciousness in a puddle of my own vomit.


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit dude. It's definetly good you've decided to quit! Toss that shit in the trash and never buy another pack.


----------



## Zepp88

BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> Holy shit dude. It's definetly good you've decided to quit! Toss that shit in the trash and never buy another pack.



The hard part is my wife was supposed to quit with me, I just called her at work and she told me she bought another pack at work. Tonight's going to be hard with Lolita smoking in front of me and I am just about to run out of scotch.


----------



## Zepp88

FedEx the pack to me, you won't have to worry about it then


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

You can FedEx the Scotch too


----------



## HotRodded7321

Meh.....night shift....12 hours.......I think I found the end of the internet.




Twice.


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


> Meh.....night shift....12 hours.......I think I found the end of the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice.



12 hours? That sucks a huge one dude. I'm struggling to stay awake  I've got about 2 hours to go.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Zepp88 said:


> 12 hours? That sucks a huge one dude. I'm struggling to stay awake  I've got about 2 hours to go.



I got 3 to go....

lol....i shouldn't laugh...but this guy just looks funny.


----------



## Zepp88

FORBIDDEN GARRRRRRRRRRRRR BLOCKED AT WORK GARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Desecrated

When you work night your allowed to laugh at anyone, and anything.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Desecrated said:


> When you work night your allowed to laugh at anyone, and anything.



CHUSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


>



KICK HIS FACE!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!!!!!



FACE HIS KICK!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



RED EX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> RED EX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

"Spidr-Kaht, Spidr-Kaht,
Clymin dis, scaylin dat.
Kan he go
up da wall?
Iz not tu
hard et awl.
Hay, hay,
Heer kumz teh Spidr-Kaht."


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



I WONDER WHY, CAUSE I CAN SEE THEM JUST FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


>



OHHHHHHHHHH 


SHIT!

HELLO KITTYU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

HotRodded7321 said:


>



I need that.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Zepp88

HELLO [email protected]


----------



## Desecrated

Quick search on altavista showed this.


----------



## HotRodded7321

The icing on the cake.


----------



## Zepp88

DARTH STITCH


----------



## HotRodded7321

Zepp88 said:


> DARTH STITCH



 +1 for you....that was good!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

YUJIKIATMWITHLAISKNTKOYYTLLLSIKIMOALLLAMMAODFLOWITHNLOLNUTISMWKLOSKHTNKSLIJTJTISLOMQUORTHONYWISMLOWKNATIONLSIWJTMLSIWKTBGNLOIJFHGTLBJWOEITUALJSDNAJFKWOIROUTOPIERABSDFANRFKOWOITTAOIDIONF


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## El Caco

654156416784162168674681219687498132197486512319874865165348/79/46541684979871654196879/45616549/798742186749/7465411328679/5641


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Zepp88

I've never been so interested in Mopar. Ever.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Zepp88 said:


> I've never been so interested in Mopar. Ever.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> I've never been so interested in Mopar. Ever.


----------



## Zepp88

Hypnotizing.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

M O P A R


----------



## HotRodded7321

Mopar RULES.


----------



## Zepp88

OMG MOPAR


----------



## El Caco

Move Over People Are Racing


----------



## El Caco

Look at me


----------



## El Caco

Bouncy Bouncy


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

My humps, My humps my humps my humps


----------



## El Caco

my lovely lady lumps


----------



## El Caco

check em out


----------



## El Caco

Give me rep


----------



## HotRodded7321

HAHAHA! fucker! ............alright. +1 for MOPAR.


----------



## El Caco

wheeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

I've seen a similar avatar of a real girl, but some here might consider it NWS


----------



## HotRodded7321

I must have this.


----------



## El Caco

This is not it but it is safer

http://img47.echo.cx/img47/4972/0766zb.gif


----------



## El Caco

http://tremulous-fr.geeknode.org/img/avatars/273.gif


----------



## HotRodded7321

NICE!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

*suck*


----------



## Desecrated

more posts


----------



## loktide

bananana


----------



## Randy

Tittay Balls


----------



## D-EJ915

balls r us


----------



## Alpo

OMG HAI!


----------



## Randy

Alpo said:


> OMG HAI!



HAI d00d


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## Randy

Where the hoes at?


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahahaha!


----------



## Lee

kekekelolz


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohooo!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

good night.


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

2000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Lee

Wow


----------



## Desecrated

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 11,077
D-EJ915 8,442
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,765
Desecrated 2,001
Zepp88 1,109
Lucky Seven 987
Wiggywiggler 781
Lee 724
yevetz 627
playstopause 600
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
loktide 389
HotRodded7321 380
Buzz762 318
nitelightboy 261
Firedragon 246
ZeroSignal 243
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 218
Stitch 209


----------



## Desecrated

more posts


----------



## Desecrated

one more


----------



## Desecrated

40.207 % off the way


----------



## D-EJ915

~~~~~[~~~]~~~~~


----------



## Desecrated

Zettai dame desu


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## El Caco

Looks like I need to post more.


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> Looks like I need to post more.



Hell yes, bring all your friends and lets post our as off. 

We should all try to reach 50.000 post before xmas.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, bring all your friends and lets post our as off.
> 
> We should all try to reach 50.000 post before xmas.



I don't think Chris anticipated this taking so long


----------



## Lee

Therefore, I shall continue to do my part


----------



## Lee

Like such:


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E`


----------



## Lee

E$


----------



## Lee

And French Stewart...Let's see what you wagered...


----------



## Lee

Texas, with a dollar sign in front of it. I'm speechless.


----------



## Lee

Mr. Connery, let's see what you wagered...


----------



## Lee

You answered Buck, I guess that's your answer...and you wagered....futter.


----------



## Lee

Buck Futter.


----------



## Lee

I'll take Famous Titties for $400.


----------



## Lee

That's Titles, Mr. Connery, not titties.


----------



## Lee

Not a fan of the ladies, are ya Trebek?


----------



## Lee

Mr. Reynolds, why don't you pick a category.


----------



## D-EJ915

Girl gets detention for hugging - Education - MSNBC.com


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lee

Yeah, uh, why don't you give me Ape Tit for $4000.


----------



## Lee

It's not Ape Tit. It's a Petit....NEVERMIND.


----------



## D-EJ915

hah!


----------



## El Caco

hmmmmm......


----------



## D-EJ915

raaarawr


----------



## El Caco

check 1, 2


----------



## Ivan

&#1114;&#1093;&#1072;&#1090;&#1115;&#1089; &#1091;&#1087;, &#1077;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;_


----------



## D-EJ915

bwaha!


----------



## Ivan

&#1073;&#1114;&#1072;&#1093;&#1072;_


----------



## El Caco

A.


----------



## El Caco

B.


----------



## El Caco

C.


----------



## El Caco

D.


----------



## El Caco

F.


----------



## El Caco

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

la la laa


----------



## El Caco

40247


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!


----------



## HotRodded7321

mopar.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## HotRodded7321

hahaha!


----------



## El Caco

bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## El Caco

must post more


----------



## El Caco

and more


----------



## El Caco

and more and more and more


----------



## El Caco

quick reply


----------



## El Caco

MOPAR


----------



## El Caco

man this guy can drive


----------



## El Caco

what?


----------



## El Caco

it's probably mostly the car


----------



## El Caco

wonder what I'm not watching


----------



## El Caco

blah


----------



## El Caco

more words about nothing


----------



## Zepp88

face face face face face face


----------



## El Caco

Hungry, must eat.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahha


----------



## Zepp88

FOOD DOOF


----------



## D-EJ915

ABOUT THIS DISCUSSION


----------



## D-EJ915

listen to this


----------



## El Caco

Eating, am I.


----------



## Zepp88

MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR MOPAR


----------



## D-EJ915

BEHOLD!!

I got some girly shoes, but hey, they're comfy and reeealy easy to put on and take off which is why I got them lol


----------



## Zepp88

Jeff, you're so gay


----------



## D-EJ915

RAAR!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff, you're so gay


 no...


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## D-EJ915

gagagag


----------



## D-EJ915

wawa!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!!


----------



## Zepp88

wooooo!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

zem


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page lol


----------



## Zepp88

Aye, yet another. This story never ends.


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDD yes


----------



## El Caco

whoa!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeaha!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> yeaha!



U R DATE [email protected]!!!!!!!!121!!!!!!LOLZZ~~~~~~!!!!!!!!HHAAAHAHH~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

TILDE!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## El Caco

Blah


----------



## Zepp88

Porcupine Tree


----------



## HotRodded7321

Zepp88 said:


> Porcupine Tree



I'd hit it.


----------



## Zepp88

BORED


----------



## HotRodded7321

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## Zepp88

laaa ddeeeee dee dadaaaaaaaaaa sstttaaayyy aawwwaakkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


E.


----------



## El Caco

Bungee Dump


----------



## Zepp88

The Vision Bleak's new album = amazing.


----------



## Zepp88

By our brotherhood with Seth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

must also finally get an Ewigheim album


----------



## Zepp88

DISREGARD THIS MESSAGE.












ASS.


----------



## Zepp88

WHAT YOU ARE LISTENING TO IS MUSICIANS PERFORMING UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF A PSYCHEDELIC DRUG KNOWN AS....


----------



## Zepp88

YNGWIE LOVES DONUTS


----------



## El Caco

Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## Zepp88

Assclowns.


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

Scotch


----------



## Zepp88

NOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOSTNOTAPOST


----------



## El Caco

Coke


----------



## Zepp88

Ain


----------



## El Caco

i feel bloated


----------



## Zepp88

then, release!


----------



## Zepp88

I see you there Johann. 

Hallo


----------



## Zepp88

Rockstar Energy Drink and Pringles = w0rd


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> trying to


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK



Oh hells yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

LG Verizon - Model ENV: Mobile Phones > Select by Carrier > Verizon > ENV <--- teh sex


----------



## Zepp88

LG Verizon - Model ENV - ORANGE: Mobile Phones > Select by Carrier > Verizon > ENV - ORANGE <-- teh sexier


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hells yeah!



BORK


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I've seen a similar avatar of a real girl, but some here might consider it NWS



Oh no oh no it's completely SFW


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

MOPAR


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff, you're so gay


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I see you there Johann.
> 
> Hallo



Ja hallo!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BORED



BORED'D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## El Caco

Man these farts stink.


----------



## Zepp88

Wie gehts Johann?


Wie gehts Fart?


----------



## El Caco

wheeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts Johann?
> 
> 
> Wie gehts Fart?



Hallo Mike, jo, mir gehts gut. Ich war gestern auf der Web 2.0 Expo in Berlin.

Fart? What the fart?


----------



## Zepp88

Web 2.0 ist die furtze???


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Web 2.0 ist die furtze???



Jo.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Ivan

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> E!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

M-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning



 hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

U,


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hi


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

guten morgen


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> guten morgen



Griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

gehe


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gehe


----------



## Desecrated

more posts


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> more posts


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## Lee

Q?


----------



## Lee

Yeah!


----------



## Lee

Q!


----------



## Ivan

megadeth


----------



## loktide

megaman


----------



## Randy

megawedgy


----------



## D-EJ915

E!!


----------



## El Caco

good morning


----------



## Randy

goodafternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

rarararara!


----------



## Randy

But I digress....


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLOL!!!


----------



## El Caco

beep


----------



## El Caco

Beep.


----------



## El Caco

beep.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## bostjan

cyan


----------



## D-EJ915

zab


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Emiliano

i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch  i love stitch


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## El Caco

OMG


----------



## El Caco

beep


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ivan said:


> megadeth



MEGAHELLZYEAH


----------



## D-EJ915

zah!


----------



## Zepp88

FARK DIDDLY!


----------



## D-EJ915

rararararewr


----------



## Zepp88

Free Swedish Prostitutes  YAYA!


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Zepp88

Somebodys FACE is about to be KICKED!! 

KICK HIMS FACE!!!! HE'S FACE!!!! HER FACE!!! KLAAAAAAAAAATUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

THIS IS FUCKING SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KICK CALLIGULASSS FACE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KICK SWEDENS PRON FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## Desecrated

"KICK SWEDENS PRON FACE"

WTF???


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "KICK SWEDENS PRON FACE"
> 
> WTF???



KICK [email protected]!!!!!! FACE!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Q!



Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> megaman



mega


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Free Swedish Prostitutes  YAYA!



 FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Free sweden from prostitutes.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Free sweden from prostitutes.


----------



## g3rmanium

h.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Free sweden from prostitutes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



 

 @ Desecrated.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

Johann?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann?



Ich wollte irgendwas sagen, aber ich habs schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich wollte irgendwas sagen, aber ich habs schon wieder vergessen.



 

Etwas neues zum Bloggen?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Etwas neues zum Bloggen?



Ich glaube, es ging um schwedische Prostituierte.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich glaube, es ging um schwedische Prostituierte.



Blog es!! Mit Fotos!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Blog es!! Mit Fotos!


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## El Caco

A message from the future.


g3rmanium said:


> For people living in the past.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> A message from the future.



For people living in the past.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

aiergerbgfiwubvjhrfbgvhgbtvisriofjaenmriudsznjkadfaisj fej ACHTUNG!!! fejrgojsdfalslahv;qejwrga jsdfbejflasdml;fmqerwgjm


----------



## El Caco

Freaky shit


----------



## El Caco

We have a program here called Friday night downloads where they just watch clips off the internet. They were just watching the blended ipod clip so they done it themselves, then added milk and banana FTW. Ipod smoothie.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Freaky shit


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> We have a program here called Friday night downloads where they just watch clips off the internet. They were just watching the blended ipod clip so they done it themselves, then added milk and banana FTW. Ipod smoothie.



Mmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mmmm



Phuzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

XXX


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS [email protected][email protected]!!!!!!!!!!~~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Desecrated

More posts


----------



## El Caco

Rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> Rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep



 NEG


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## El Caco

wheeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

another post


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## El Caco

and another


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

are we there yet


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> are we there yet







 Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## loktide

one ring to pwn them all


----------



## El Caco

what about now


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

it all makes sense now


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Firedragon said:


> it all makes dense snow



fix'd


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> it all makes sense now



It does?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> fix'd



 



loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## loktide

mopar...


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## El Caco

woop woop


----------



## El Caco

now I want to punch myself


----------



## El Caco

beep


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

40500.


----------



## Randy

10001110101


----------



## D-EJ915

some fag has been in the shower for like 30 minutes


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> some fag has been in the shower for like 30 minutes



Somebody ripped down all our shower curtains earlier this week


----------



## Lee

Buck futter!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

å.


----------



## Lee

&#339;.


----------



## Lee

®.


----------



## Lee

©.


----------



## Lee

I didn't know I could do any of this stuff


----------



## Lee

&#8747;.


----------



## Lee

&#937;.


----------



## Lee

&#8721;.


----------



## Lee

&#960;.


----------



## Lee

¥.


----------



## Lee

&#8776;.


----------



## Lee

&#732;.


----------



## Lee

&#8710;.


----------



## Lee

ø.


----------



## Lee

¨.


----------



## D-EJ915

I hope they die


----------



## Lee

Or if it's anything like our bathroom, they'll freeze to death


----------



## Randy

Maybe they are dead, and that's why they've been in there so long?


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Randy

I was just listening to "Confined" by As I Lay Dying, (the only song I know by them ,and that I'm really farmiliar with in that genre), and the drummer's mix, especially the kick, is fucking tight as a clam's ass.


----------



## Stitch

Are you nuts? Its clicky and horrible and triggered as fuck with no dynamic variation at all. I have no idea what the hell Sneap was thinking. 

[/personal opinion]


----------



## D-EJ915

hag


----------



## D-EJ915

Stitch said:


> Are you nuts? Its clicky and horrible and triggered as fuck with no dynamic variation at all. I have no idea what the hell Sneap was thinking.
> 
> [/personal opinion]


that song kicks ass, stfu


----------



## Stitch

The song is awesome! I love AILD. But the mixing is appalling.


----------



## D-EJ915

your mom is appalling


----------



## El Caco

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

guten morgen


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> .


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> &#8747;.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> &#8776;.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> &#8710;.



Don't stop, don't stop!


----------



## g3rmanium

You all suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw: "You all suck" is always great in any FPS, such as Soldat.


----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> meow



YOU SUCK!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## D-EJ915

rararara


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaha!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

2 + 2 = 5?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rararara


----------



## D-EJ915

haha! favaca


----------



## g3rmanium

asmegin_slayer said:


> 2 + 2 = 5?



 

2 + 2 = 2!


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgons


----------



## El Caco

wheeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Stitch

É!


----------



## D-EJ915

100k thread!!


----------



## poisonelvis

w=e=e=d=huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~~ *makes out with nobody*


o_________________O wowza XDDD


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

see what i was sayin? cant even talk about off topic shit in the off topic thread without controversy oh well


----------



## Stitch

Someone teach me how to record? I sound shit.


----------



## yevetz

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'd like to drink with yevetz, i wouldnt know what the hell was going on or what he was saying after a few BOTTLES OF VODKA



fixed 

I think I wll say something like: "&#1040; &#1057;&#1059;&#1050;&#1040; &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;, &#1058;&#1045;&#1055;&#1045;&#1056;&#1068; &#1053;&#1040;&#1044;&#1054; &#1069;&#1058;&#1059; &#1042;&#1057;&#1070; &#1061;&#1059;&#1049;&#1053;&#1070; &#1055;&#1054;&#1051;&#1048;&#1056;&#1053;&#1059;&#1058;&#1068; &#1055;&#1048;&#1042;&#1054;&#1052; &#1053;&#1040;&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;" yeah something like this. 

P.S. Don't try to translate it with some internet translater it will not work  But maybe who know.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

see? no clue, i wanna party with vova! u rule man, of course that might be the peotee talkin 

hows that 2127 working out for ya?


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## poisonelvis

"poisonelvis is really cool and has a nice ass",thats what i got from it.


----------



## Stitch

He;s in a mood with the local tech because its been there like a week.


----------



## El Caco

Fuck

I just felt like saying it.


----------



## El Caco

Fuck


----------



## Desecrated

kcuf


----------



## D-EJ915

balls


----------



## El Caco

wheeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

whoaaa


----------



## yevetz

7 Strings of Hate said:


> see? no clue, i wanna party with vova! u rule man, of course that might be the peotee talkin
> 
> hows that 2127 working out for ya?



It in luthier place till monday.....fuck I can't wait. 

"&#1040; &#1057;&#1059;&#1050;&#1040; &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068;, &#1058;&#1045;&#1055;&#1045;&#1056;&#1068; &#1053;&#1040;&#1044;&#1054; &#1069;&#1058;&#1059; &#1042;&#1057;&#1070; &#1061;&#1059;&#1049;&#1053;&#1070; &#1055;&#1054;&#1051;&#1048;&#1056;&#1053;&#1059;&#1058;&#1068; &#1055;&#1048;&#1042;&#1054;&#1052; &#1053;&#1040;&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;"

translate

"now we need to put a beer on top of the vodka"

&#1040; &#1057;&#1059;&#1050;&#1040; &#1041;&#1051;&#1071;&#1058;&#1068; and &#1053;&#1040;&#1061;&#1059;&#1049; it's just some bad words that we use here for word playing (like fuck or so)


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/40724-king-all-demotivators-sort-sfw-kind.html


----------



## Desecrated

still disturbing


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Randy

&#8710;.


----------



## D-EJ915

kewel


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## mefrommiddleearth

boo doop doopy doop


----------



## Zepp88

Gah fuck...I just ordered something (picstory shall follow) from Music123 Friday morning at 7AM and paid for next day delivery and I read today that they don't do Saturday delivery... WTF!

I doubt I'll see it today.....damnit damnit damnit....


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo~~~~


----------



## Zepp88

fawk.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm gonna get you


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> sup





Zepp88 said:


> Gah fuck...I just ordered something (picstory shall follow) from Music123 Friday morning at 7AM and paid for next day delivery and I read today that they don't do Saturday delivery... WTF!
> 
> I doubt I'll see it today.....damnit damnit damnit....


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~~~


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

Twinkle Tits


----------



## D-EJ915

zuahahaha!


----------



## Zepp88

kakakakakakjakakkakakakakkkakakakakakakakakak


----------



## D-EJ915

well good for you


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

MEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW




I really want Saturday delivery damnit!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>


----------



## D-EJ915

that one is one my friend katie drew of us  hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

she'd probably get mad if she knew anyone else saw it XD


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe too slow


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

FUCK


----------



## D-EJ915

YOU!


----------



## Zepp88

indeed


----------



## Zepp88

damn ebay is slow at work.


----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


> damn ebay is slow at work.



Tell me about it. I work for the DoD, and all the monitoring crap they run on their network slows everything down!


----------



## Zepp88

Yup, CBP over here, it blows! 

Sevenstring.org works well though.


----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


> Sevenstring.org works well though.



Thank God for that! There has been days where some of the crazy (funny) stuff going on here has gotten me through the work day. I think I've posted more at work than I've had at home.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

techjsteele said:


> Thank God for that! There has been days where some of the crazy (funny) stuff going on here has gotten me through the work day. I think I've posted more at work than I've had at home.



 I always post at work.


----------



## techjsteele

Yeah, work seems to be the only place I can find time to surf the net at! I work as a network administrator, so when it's slow, I come here. I swear this has to be the most awesome forum on the net!


----------



## Zepp88

techjsteele said:


> Yeah, work seems to be the only place I can find time to surf the net at! I work as a network administrator, so when it's slow, I come here. I swear this has to be the most awesome forum on the net!



It must never be slow over there, I rarely see you posting


----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


> It must never be slow over there, I rarely see you posting



Yeah, the DoD are regular slave drivers  I normally only get enough time to lurk around the forums while I'm at work, and PM someone if I'm lucky.


----------



## D-EJ915

wahooo


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## Zepp88

GARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GARBLES....MARBLES.111111!!!! MARBLE GOBLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oNe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ELECNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Desecrated

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> É!



Ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Someone teach me how to record? I sound shit.




Room
Microphone
Microphone preamp
A/D converter

Check all that are good.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

µ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rarararar!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

µ¯µ


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

boo!


----------



## loktide

bam!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## loktide

meh


----------



## D-EJ915

just got some fresh coke


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm discussing Emma with my friend


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm discussing Emma with my friend


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

If I had a heart.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Eö


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> wheeee



WHUY!

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight dude


----------



## Zepp88

FAZDE111!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACEBOOK!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Ewigheim CDs are freakin expensive over here.....

Johann...buy me one and mail it to me.......


----------



## Lee

Dude, there's so many Michael Tremblay's. Most of them are Canadian


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaa!


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Dude, there's so many Michael Tremblay's. Most of them are Canadian



Yep....and the majority are from Quebec...which is where my family came from. We came to the states around the late 1800s as far as I can tell...


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

whea


----------



## D-EJ915

ties


----------



## Zepp88

FUNKY!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

FUCKY!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

INDEEDY!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Zepp88

dong!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!"!!!


----------



## Zepp88

creepy!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

wattafack!!!


----------



## Zepp88

[email protected]@!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Doooooooooooddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Zepp88

MOPAR GOOD


----------



## D-EJ915

gahaa!


----------



## Zepp88

Major GAS for This


----------



## Lucky Seven

YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Zepp88

Lucky Seven said:


> YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



SUMMON THE CUBE.


THEN SUMMON THE LG VOYAGER COMMUNICATION DEVICE.


----------



## Zepp88

BRATWURST


----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## Zepp88

You know that Dorothy chick? Yeah...she never left Kansas. She was just trippin'


----------



## D-EJ915

raar


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



jo


----------



## Zepp88

ACH


----------



## Zepp88

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BRATWURST





Tofu-Wurst!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Major GAS for This



Why do you US-Americans always have the shittiest phones?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ewigheim CDs are freakin expensive over here.....
> 
> Johann...buy me one and mail it to me.......


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Tofu-Wurst!



Schwulah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Why do you US-Americans always have the shittiest phones?



Because, fuck you. 

What kinds of new phones do you guys have over there? The LG Voyager seems pretty bad ass to me.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Ich kaufe Musik.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schwulah!



 

Vegetarier!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Vegetarier!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Because, fuck you.
> 
> What kinds of new phones do you guys have over there? The LG Voyager seems pretty bad ass to me.



I like HTC phones.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich kaufe Musik.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I like HTC phones.



link bitte.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> link bitte.



www.htc.com

HTC das hier hab ich.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> www.htc.com
> 
> HTC das hier hab ich.



Damn! We need these in the States!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Damn! We need these in the States!



No, they're too good for the US!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> No, they're too good for the US!



 Fick. Fuertze.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fick. Fuertze.



Hoho.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hoho.



KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Benzin


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

facefisted


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Benzin



Furz.



Gib mir mal e-rep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Furz.
> 
> 
> 
> Gib mir mal e-rep.



hmmm warum????


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> facefisted


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hmmm warum????



Weil ich dir sonst auf die Fresse haue!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Weil ich dir sonst auf die Fresse haue!



 ahso....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

jajajajjjajjaajajajajajajajjjjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajjjajajjjajjajajaj NEIN!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ahso....



Hast du?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hast du?



Seh es....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> jajajajjjajjaajajajajajajajjjjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajjjajajjjajjajajaj NEIN!



Scheiße!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Seh es....



*guck*

Danke!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> *guck*
> 
> Danke!



Ja..ja....kein problem.

Gib mir rep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Scheiße!


----------



## Zepp88

Kuhscheiße


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja..ja....kein problem.
> 
> Gib mir rep.



Ich kann grad nicht.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich kann grad nicht.



Und warum nicht?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und warum nicht?



Muß erst jeman Anderem geben.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Muß erst jeman Anderem geben.



Ahso,  das geht


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso,  das geht



Jo naja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

g.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

_i._


----------



## arnoroth661

Top of the morning to ya, mate!  

Hosley's gone and stuck emself in the loggin' machine again.


----------



## Desecrated

bad morning


----------



## loktide




----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> bad morning



Evening


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> Evening



Not yet, barely afternoon here,.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> Not yet, barely afternoon here,.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~~


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

bäh.


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Lee

woof


----------



## Lee

Oh rough, just the way your mother likes it Trebek!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Lee

&#8721;.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Oh rough, just the way your mother likes it Trebek!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I take it you haven't seen what I'm referring to?


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I take it you haven't seen what I'm referring to?



no.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

40800!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> no.



http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/191156/snl_celebrity_jeopardy.swf


----------



## D-EJ915

heh1


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

brb...lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

la la la laaa


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

lalalala


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> lalalala


----------



## Desecrated

solemifaso


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

ooo, a total of 2900 posts. only 100 more to go.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

F!


----------



## D-EJ915

whey


----------



## Lee

wahoo


----------



## D-EJ915

mrow


----------



## Lee

££


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated

to much to handle


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr yeah


----------



## Desecrated

I just realize that I'm kinda in love with the blinking lights coming from my mixer when listening to music.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

roffle


----------



## D-EJ915

rofl!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lucky Seven

Butt+sex


lets make it happen


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## El Caco

wheeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

get out of my belly!


----------



## El Caco

yeehaaa!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## El Caco

Lee said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/191156/snl_celebrity_jeopardy.swf


----------



## techjsteele

...


----------



## D-EJ915

he


----------



## D-EJ915

hea


----------



## Michael

Hear? Head? What are you trying to say Jeffy? C'mon, you can do it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

wheeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> wheeeee!!!!!!!!



OMG H4X!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> OMG H4X!!!!!!!



XD


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Some more invisible nonsense


----------



## El Caco

@Johann

It was actually you that gave me the idea, I thought surely there must be more than E. 

I was disappointed


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> It was actually you that gave me the idea, I thought surely there must be more than E.
> 
> I was disappointed



How could there be more than E?


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

cow 7 sig said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> cow 7 sig said:
Click to expand...


----------



## cow 7 sig

yevetz said:


>


----------



## yevetz

cow 7 sig said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## Lee

moo


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgons


----------



## yevetz

oops !


----------



## Randy

Poo poo ka ka.


----------



## D-EJ915

!spoo


----------



## Randy

Jabroni


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Them's fightin' words. Put up yer dooks.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

_*It's people. Soylent Green is made out of people. They're making our food out of people.*_


----------



## D-EJ915

MORE GLOAST FOR UR BUCK


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> _*It's people. McDonalds is made out of people. They're making our food out of people.*_



Fixed


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

The part that sucks bad is if they made Macdonald meals out of humans, the quality of the meat may actually go up.


----------



## Desecrated

In some way I can understand people who eat meat, (No i can't), but dammit eating at Macdonald, that's just scary.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!!


meat is awesome, especially children


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> In some way I can understand people who eat meat, (No i can't), but dammit eating at Macdonald, that's just scary.



We live dangerously.

Now, if you'll excuse me... I have an appointment to pull a squirt gun on a cop. 

I'll BRB


----------



## D-EJ915

okies


----------



## Randy

Oakley...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Chimp sex


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Br'er Rabbit


----------



## D-EJ915

heeeheee


----------



## El Caco

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


 












































































































Secret wheee


----------



## El Caco

wheee
Secret wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee~~


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

cya yevetz


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater


----------



## yevetz

Fuck I can't sleep........fucking cough is killing me.  Need to get some tea


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## playstopause

That feels weird.


----------



## playstopause

I don't know why though.


----------



## playstopause

Fucked up, isn't it?


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!! 


Oh my god, it is!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh my god, it is!



Point.


----------



## playstopause

So, what do we do now?


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## El Caco

Divine Heresy


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo hah


----------



## El Caco

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

I came


----------



## El Caco

whee
Steve thinks Jeff suffers from premature ejaculation


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

E. sucks mwahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> E. sucks mwahahahaha


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


>



I +repped you.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E::


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## progmetaldan

January 27th


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> January 27th



So true...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

cow 7 sig said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!


----------



## Randy

There's a serious lack of pictures in 99% of the threads in the Extended Range Guitar forum.......


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## poisonelvis

ello'


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gah


 
fah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

It's *that* time again, kiddies.


----------



## Ivan

levelhead86 said:


> It's *that* time again, kiddies.


It's always *that* time. 


E!


----------



## Randy

*explosion*


----------



## Desecrated

o yeah


----------



## Randy

Oy.


----------



## Ivan

sup?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

WTF?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

I didn't want to do this, but you brought it upon yourself....


----------



## bostjan

tacocat racecar a man a plan a canal panama racecar tacocat


----------



## Randy

bostjan said:


> tacocat racecar a man a plan a canal panama racecar tacocat



*explosion*


----------



## Desecrated

bostjan said:


> tacocat racecar a man a plan a canal panama racecar tacocat



yeah sure, why not.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> yeah sure, why not.



Are you crazy?! That'd kill us all.


----------



## poisonelvis

doh'


----------



## Randy

*explosion*


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Are you crazy?! That'd kill us all.



no problem we have NJ7's to protect us.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> no problem we have NJ7's to protect us.



NJ7 twin powers.... ACTIVATE!


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> NJ7 twin powers.... ACTIVATE!



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-EJ915

wondertwins! XD


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> It's always *that* time.
> 
> 
> E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Groff

e!


----------



## Randy

rawr

E!


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## GTR0B

Hi Everybody!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Randy

Goodnight and hello.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

XD yes


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> XD yes



sup, brah


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## D-EJ915

hoop


----------



## Zepp88

HEY!


----------



## Zepp88

YODEL YODEL YODEL!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I like cheese.


----------



## Zepp88

All_¥our_Bass;719556 said:


> I like cheese.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

Not work safe threads tempt me....damnit....


----------



## Naren

Sup, mofos?


----------



## D-EJ915

naren long time no see


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Not work safe threads tempt me....damnit....



I'm at work and I looked at that thread. I really don't see why it's not safe for work. It's a really scantily clad hot girl, but you can't see any of her private areas or anything.



D-EJ915 said:


> naren long time no see



Indeed. How you been?


----------



## Zepp88

I don't wanna risk it here though...not with the govt.. 

I shall look at home though!


----------



## Naren

The government? Where are you?

I work at a video game company, so they wouldn't say anything if they saw me looking at it. If I had porno or nude pictures on my screen, it'd be a COMPLETELY different story, however.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> The government? Where are you?
> 
> I work at a video game company, so they wouldn't say anything if they saw me looking at it. If I had porno or nude pictures on my screen, it'd be a COMPLETELY different story, however.



I'm a direct Presidental advisor. 

























 no, I'm a desk jockey at CBP


----------



## Naren

What's CBP?


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> What's CBP?



Customs and Border Protection.


----------



## D-EJ915

Anime quizzes

doin alright


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Customs and Border Protection.



Ah ha, I see.


----------



## D-EJ915

anal mortar penetration?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> anal mortar penetration?



Yes...that's the prime directive....how do you know about AMP???


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> Anime quizzes
> 
> doin alright



So would you agree that you are a woman trapped in a man's body?  Cuz almost every single one of those said: 80% female 20% male, You are a female driver, you are bisexual, you are a ____ girl, you are a ____ girl.


----------



## Zepp88

*You Are Most Like Richard Nixon*







Oh sure, you give people plenty of reasons to call you "Tricky Dick."
But you're actually quite diplomatic, even though you secretly hate your enemies.

*What Modern US President Are You Most Like?*

Blogthings - What Modern US President Are You Most Like?


----------



## Naren

That's pretty bogus.


----------



## Zepp88

Your Slanguage Profile 

Canadian Slang: 50%

Prison Slang: 50%

Aussie Slang: 25%

New England Slang: 25%

Southern Slang: 25%

British Slang: 0%


----------



## Zepp88

*Your Linguistic Profile:*






70% General American English

15% Yankee

10% Dixie

0% Midwestern

0% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

Blogthings - What Kind of American English Do You Speak?


----------



## Zepp88

*Your Mind is NC-17 Rated*







You're mind is so filthy... you should should be washing every part of you out with soap.
If your thoughts can go dirty, they do. Almost everything is NC-17 to you!

*Do You Have a Dirty Mind?*

Blogthings - Do You Have a Dirty Mind?


----------



## Naren

*Your Linguistic Profile:*






70% General American English

10% Yankee

5% Dixie

5% Midwestern

5% Upper Midwestern

*What Kind of American English Do You Speak?*

Blogthings - What Kind of American English Do You Speak?

*Your Mind is NC-17 Rated*






You're mind is so filthy... you should should be washing every part of you out with soap.
If your thoughts can go dirty, they do. Almost everything is NC-17 to you!

*Do You Have a Dirty Mind?*

Blogthings - Do You Have a Dirty Mind?


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Q!


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



X!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Z!



 




 





Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

z.


----------



## Zepp88

Qeutzilnitylay!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Qeutzilnitylay!



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Naren

Guten tag, Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, was ist los?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Blam?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, was ist los?



Mei i hob grad a brez'n gessn.


----------



## Naren

Hey, do either of you guys remember the random nonsense German that guy in Indiana Jones said? It was like this insanely long nonsensical word that he had made from combining like a zillion German words. My old German friend I went to college with made a presentation where he named his company after that word. I forget what it was, though...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Hey, do either of you guys remember the random nonsense German that guy in Indiana Jones said? It was like this insanely long nonsensical word that he had made from combining like a zillion German words. My old German friend I went to college with made a presentation where he named his company after that word. I forget what it was, though...



There was a lot of german in the Indy films.

Do you perhaps know of a clip on the web??


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Z.



Zoob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zoob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> D?



Ja!


----------



## Zepp88

Gibt es mal gute Musik von Bayern?? I leibe viele Bands von Thueringen aber ich kennen nie von Bayern.


----------



## Zepp88

Largoditarg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gibt es mal gute Musik von Bayern?? I leibe viele Bands von Thueringen aber ich kennen nie von Bayern.



Was für Musik?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?






V! :


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was für Musik?



 alles....metal...gothic.....elektro...und so....


----------



## Zepp88

In Thueringen gibt es viele Goth-Metal bands..alles echt gut!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> alles....metal...gothic.....elektro...und so....



site:metal-archives.com germany (bayern OR bavaria) - Google Search


----------



## Zepp88

Pferde.


----------



## Zepp88

Was horst du??


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> There was a lot of german in the Indy films.
> 
> Do you perhaps know of a clip on the web??



No, sir.


----------



## Zepp88

Is it when he's fighting that big Nazi dude on the wing of the plane??


----------



## loktide

utmiansmn


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> utmiansmn



Pi.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was horst du??



Generell?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Generell?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Na ich mein, ich höre eine Menge Musik, du mußt schon konkreter werden.

Drum'n'Bass, Jimi, Meshuggah, Grindcore...


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Na ich mein, ich höre eine Menge Musik, du mußt schon konkreter werden.
> 
> Drum'n'Bass, Jimi, *Meshuggah*, Grindcore...



rep for that 

edit: must spread rep first  (aber vorgemerkt)


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> edit: must spread rep first  (aber vorgemerkt)



Scheiße.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Na ich mein, ich höre eine Menge Musik, du mußt schon konkreter werden.
> 
> Drum'n'Bass, Jimi, Meshuggah, Grindcore...



Ahso


----------



## Zepp88

Scheiß Amis!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso



Reicht dir das oder willst du es genauer wissen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheiß Amis!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> d!


----------



## g3rmanium

N.q


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## loktide

morgè


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> morgè



Spàschel stesche?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



good afternoon


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Randy

Come again...?


----------



## cow 7 sig

huh...?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## cow 7 sig

boo


----------



## Randy

cow 7 sig said:


> boo



I'm not skeered.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> E.



No sir, drugs are not the way out.  

I recommend you see counseling to fix your problem....


----------



## cow 7 sig

BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ^^^


----------



## D-EJ915

eh


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> eh



You lose. Jesus wins.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> No sir, drugs are not the way out.
> 
> I recommend you see counseling to fix your problem....



They are the answer    



Or something...


----------



## Desecrated

Det kan jag verkligen verkligen leva med.


----------



## cow 7 sig

gday mate


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Desecrated

Jaha, vad fan gör man nu då ? 
Åsså glömde jag att gå ner till ica och köpa saft idag också. Alltid är det något som ska jävlas. 
Vart fan är min andra gula prick föresten?


----------



## bostjan

Ich bin eine glückliche Schmutzbombe. Affen fliegen aus meinem Anus heraus.


----------



## Lee

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~~


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## El Caco

..


----------



## Desecrated

bump


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

zip


----------



## Lee

.zip


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## El Caco

Move along people nothing to see here


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Desecrated

rar


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...last-film-films-you-watched-4.html#post721043


----------



## Zepp88

:facekick:


----------



## Lucky Seven

:facelick:


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Zepp88

Fuzzy Vibrating Mushroom Orgasm

FVMO!


----------



## Lucky Seven

uguu~


----------



## progmetaldan

errr


----------



## Zepp88

progmetaldan said:


> errr



MushVibe.


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Fuzzy Vibrating Mushroom Orgasm
> 
> FVMO!


teehee


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> teehee



Tiddlywinks


----------



## Zepp88

FACE


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## Zepp88

:facekick:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Servus Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Servus Johann!



Servus griaß di, Mike!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Servus griaß di, Mike!



I just pre-ordered Opeth - The Roundhouse Tapes.


^ I don't know this phrase in German...


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ^ I don't know this phrase in German...



Bayerisch für "grüß dich."


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bayerisch für "grüß dich."



Nein, ich verstande daß.


Ich weiß nicht "I just pre-ordered" auf Deutsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich weiß nicht "I just pre-ordered" auf Deutsch.



Ach so.  

Vorbestellen. Ich hab grade XYZ vorbestellt.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach so.
> 
> Vorbestellen. Ich hab grade XYZ vorbestellt.



Ahso, danke!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, danke!


----------



## g3rmanium

berp.


----------



## El Caco

MOPAR
Johann will never find these E's
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
mwahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Zepp88

blarp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> MOPAR
> Johann will never find these E's
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> mwahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

More E's EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

41200!


----------



## El Caco

So far to 50,000


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> So far to 50,000


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> So far to 50,000



It's pretty close, we should be there soon.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## loktide

penis


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahaha


----------



## Michael

Hi Jeff.

>.>


----------



## D-EJ915

*chug*


----------



## D-EJ915

hi mawdyson


----------



## Michael

Dude, you're livin' in the past... it's Michael now.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEE!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111 *


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Gadgets: Make Your Own Altoids Box Vibrator


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Gadgets: Make Your Own Altoids Box Vibrator



I 'd.


----------



## Randy

I poot'd


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## Lee

I'm going to bed


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Vova!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

HELL


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## Zepp88

blink.


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe


----------



## Zepp88

toooodddles!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## El Caco

I can see you


----------



## Zepp88

tomfoolery!!!


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

MOPAR!


----------



## El Caco

MOPAR!


----------



## Zepp88

sick.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

nymph


----------



## El Caco

Lolita


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

yaka


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> yaka


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

Slurry


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> M.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## loktide

Firedragon said:


>


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

mhhh.


----------



## loktide




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

MOPED


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Servus Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Servus Mike.



Gruß Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Spaghettis


----------



## El Caco

I want


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Spaghettis


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bap.


----------



## Zepp88

bunglebucket


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

dood


[action=Zepp88] is tired[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> dood



toot


----------



## El Caco

poop


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

n.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

41300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

&#339;.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> .



bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> bob.



&#8747;ø&#8747;


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy

Oozing puss.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> &#8747;ø&#8747;



You rule!


----------



## Randy

&#1769;&#8486;&#1769;


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> You rule!


----------



## Lee

ç©&#730;


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> ç©&#730;



Testicles....?

&#969;


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Testicles....?
> 
> &#969;



&#8734;


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> &#969;


----------



## Lee

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to g3rmanium again


----------



## Randy

Teeth. Quaint.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

´¡


----------



## Randy

Fear My Thoughts "Blankness"


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good afternoon



 Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Randy

Liste... -... inde... S...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## ZeroSignal

I can has ban?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

HI johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> HI johann



Hey, how are you?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

BRAINS! BRAINS! BRAINS!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## metallatem

TGIF


----------



## Desecrated

Johann I am fine, how are you


----------



## Randy

metallatem said:


> TGIF



Fuckin' A, man.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

I just got the first bid on my NJ7, it's finally going away
YAY!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Bound

For serious


----------



## ZeroSignal

blah


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

475


----------



## D-EJ915

fafw


----------



## progmetaldan

11


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Desecrated

1 post


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

kitties.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

omg that cat is on crack.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> omg that cat is on crack.



poor kittie.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

And to finish it off for the night, the picture that started everything:


----------



## Desecrated

good night.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Epic.


----------



## playstopause

Another Desecrated "on fire night".


----------



## playstopause

*DOnt, want nothing but a good time!!!!1!!! How ca n i resist???66!?????!?!?!??!?!?!!?!? Wee.*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *DOnt, want nothing but a good time!!!!1!!! How ca n i resist???66!?????!?!?!??!?!?!!?!? Wee.*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## playstopause

I know, i know.


----------



## D-EJ915

meow <3


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Might Penis Laser


----------



## Desecrated

I am darkness


----------



## Desecrated

Darkness is truth


----------



## Desecrated

Darkness is beautiful.


----------



## Desecrated

The world is nothing but darkness.


----------



## Desecrated

Only one thing can stop darkness. 








































Hammertime.


----------



## Desecrated

not anymore,


----------



## D-EJ915

BOOK!


----------



## Desecrated

thai book


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Darkness is beautiful.



The Darkness is a great game but a shitty band.


----------



## D-EJ915

RA!!


----------



## Zepp88

dueling dildos.


----------



## D-EJ915

okay


----------



## Zepp88

DOPPLE DILDOS


----------



## Zepp88

FUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSFUNGUSv


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



HalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHallo

Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHalloHallo
> 
> Johann.



Hallo Mike!  

Hast du eigentlich ein IM-Programm, sowas wie ICQ oder MSN Messenger?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!
> 
> Hast du eigentlich ein IM-Programm, sowas wie ICQ oder MSN Messenger?



Ich habe AIM, es geht mit ICQ oder? Meine screen-name ist BlackZeppelin220.

Aber ich benutze es nicht so viel.


^I feel like that last sentence was awful German


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe AIM, es geht mit ICQ oder? Meine screen-name ist BlackZeppelin220.
> 
> Aber ich benutze es nicht so viel.



Ne, AIM geht nicht mit ICQ.  



Zepp88 said:


> ^I feel like that last sentence was awful German



War es gar nicht!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ne, AIM geht nicht mit ICQ.



Mist...

Warum benutzst(sp??) du ICQ? Die mehrheit benutz AIM oder MSN


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mist...
> 
> Warum benutzst(sp??) du ICQ? Die mehrheit benutz AIM oder MSN





Niemand benutzt ICQ, hm? 

Ich hab auch MSN!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Niemand benutzt ICQ, hm?
> 
> Ich hab auch MSN!



Ich kenne nur ein Mensch daß ICQ benutzt. Du. 


Ich kann schoen MSN (insert German phrase for "sign up for" here)


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich kenne nur ein Mensch daß ICQ benutzt. Du.



 



Zepp88 said:


> Ich kann schoen MSN (insert German phrase for "sign up for" here)



Anmelden.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Anmelden.



Ahso 



And I meant. In English this time  "I only know one person who uses ICQ. You."


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And I meant. In English this time  "I only know one person who uses ICQ. You."



I never understand you.  

Egal: Ich kenne nur Einen, der ICQ benutzt.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I never understand you.
> 
> Egal: Ich kenne nur Einen, der ICQ benutzt.



Yep. My German is shit!


----------



## Zepp88

Apfeln sind gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yep. My German is shit!



Quatsch!  

Dein Deutsch ist voll in Ordnung, also ,  und !


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch!
> 
> Dein Deutsch ist voll in Ordnung, also ,  und !



 quatsch....mein austauch partner sagt das....es ist lustig...


Und. Danke.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> G.



L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> quatsch....mein austauch partner sagt das....es ist lustig...



 



Zepp88 said:


> Und. Danke.



Kein Thema.


----------



## Zepp88

My exchange partner would say "Quatsch" it sounds really funny to an english speaking person


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> My exchange partner would say "Quatsch" it sounds really funny to an english speaking person



Quatsch klingt auch auf Deutsch lustig


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch klingt auch auf Deutsch lustig


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## cow 7 sig

will be soon here


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Desecrated

D!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Shit brains.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

D!E!F!G!H!I!J!K!L!M!N!O!PQ!R!S!T!U!V!X!Y!Z!Å!Ä!Ö


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

Some more pleasant posting by that german dude.


----------



## playstopause

Hey, what do you know?


----------



## playstopause

That's the way love goes.


----------



## playstopause

In all its splendor.


----------



## playstopause

Gotta love it, no?


----------



## playstopause

Ok.


I guess so.


----------



## playstopause

But keep in mind : shit does happen.


----------



## playstopause

(sometimes, i mean)


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

So there you go.


----------



## playstopause

That was a thrill ride!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

More fun ahead!


----------



## D-EJ915

;_;


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


*jumps on*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E!



E!​


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E!​



​


----------



## D-EJ915

kjn


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## playstopause

Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

teehee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> teehee



teebee?


----------



## D-EJ915

meow


----------



## Randy

Shmeckle


----------



## Desecrated

D!​


----------



## D-EJ915

paws


----------



## loktide

jaka/jawaka


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## Desecrated

One cat per page policy


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

Fixed, link


----------



## El Caco

whe

I'm not very enthusiastic


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> whe
> 
> I'm not very enthusiastic



Listen to some catchy music.


----------



## D-EJ915

Customer: "Do you have WordPerfect for Gameboy?" 
Tech Support: "No, but I'll call you when it comes in." 
Sometimes it's better to go along with the customer and not ask questions.


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> Listen to some catchy music.


O.K. I put the radio on but I'm still pissed. 

Currently listening to Blind Guardian, very catchy, still


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

organs


----------



## El Caco

Hello Lee


----------



## Desecrated

Hello lee


----------



## D-EJ915

haaaa!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Desecrated

firedragon

Are you also staying up late being bored ?


----------



## El Caco

It's the middle of the day here.


----------



## Desecrated

that works to, strange country on the other side of the world.


----------



## furyinternal

Blonde on the Prowl


----------



## Desecrated

furyinternal said:


> Blonde on the Prowl



wtf did i just watch ?


----------



## furyinternal

Desecrated said:


> wtf did i just watch ?



Something remotely funny?


----------



## Desecrated

furyinternal said:


> Something remotely funny?



Yeah, but were did it come from, who did it, and how do I get her number, JJ needs a date for the weekend and she would fit.


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> wtf did i just watch ?


I think it was JJ's girlfriend.


----------



## furyinternal

Haha, I have no idea really. I just kinda fell on it when I was bored.


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> I think it was JJ's girlfriend.



That would indeed explain one or two things.


----------



## D-EJ915

mra!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


hahaha


----------



## Desecrated

I Z off to bed, see you guyz tomorrow.


----------



## El Caco

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

oyasumi


----------



## Zepp88

The nothin' song sticks to your mouth like peanut butter on the brain aaaaaeeeeeee


----------



## furyinternal

Whee!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!wef


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!wef


----------



## Desecrated

Man i'm tired, I just can't fall asleep tonight,


----------



## furyinternal

bleh


----------



## El Caco

Have a drink of alcohol.


----------



## D-EJ915

WHOOO


----------



## El Caco

yay... i tried


----------



## D-EJ915

RAAA!!!


----------



## Zepp88

youuuuuuuuuuuu and me we're in this together nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww nobody can stop us nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
we will make it through somehowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Still no sleep. 

9 am now.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## El Caco

Kazakhstan greatest country in the world.
All other countries are run by little girls.
Kazakhstan number one exporter of potassium.
Other countries have inferior potassium.

Kazakhstan home of Tinshein swimming pool.
It&#8217;s length thirty meter and width six meter.
Filtration system a marvel to behold.
It remove 80 percent of human solid waste.

Kazakhstan, Kazakhstan you very nice place.
From Plains of Tarashek to Northern fence of Jewtown.
Kazakhstan friend of all except Uzbekistan.
They very nosey people with bone in their brain.

Kazakhstan industry best in world.
We invented toffee and trouser belt.
Kazakhstan&#8217;s prostitutes cleanest in the region.
Except of course for Turkmenistan&#8217;s.

Kazakhstan, Kazakhstan you very nice place.
From Plains of Tarashek to Norther fence of Jewtown.

Come grasp the mighty penis of our leader.
From junction with the testes to tip of its face!


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaw


----------



## Zepp88

:facekick:


----------



## D-EJ915

nsfw pedo? http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a77/beelees/sdf/lima/e.jpg

def not pedo


----------



## Zepp88

That's hardly SFW....

At least put a "boobs content" tag


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrar


----------



## El Caco

That's hardly safe at all.

A pre-teen tag probably wouldn't go astray either.


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> That's hardly safe at all.
> 
> A pre-teen tag probably wouldn't go astray either.



Yeah, can we verify the age on that. I should know before I save it to my computer at home  


I actually didn't get a good look before I was like "oh shit...nsfw..."


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>;


----------



## Desecrated

still no sleep 

10.45 am


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> still no sleep
> 
> 10.45 am



Go to sleep Swede 



Fucking vampire....


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

Is this a hint of an imminent picstory?


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> still no sleep
> 
> 10.45 am



I wouldn't go to sleep now. Stay awake until this evening so you are really tired then get a good nights sleep. If you go to sleep now you may knock your body clock out of whack.


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> Is this a hint of an imminent picstory?



Indeed. 

I've had trouble uploading the pics though, as I've got dialup at home.


----------



## Zepp88

FAOLTK .ISYT IKNOAK LWIKNTK OQYYWLAOIKM AOOTHHLIKAL ITOOSOIHLK OWITHLKLMXP WOIURYHLAOPISNTLOIU ACOMPIALTIYCAALSEIY


----------



## Zepp88

FJELLO


FINK

FARGUS

FATASS

FJORD

FICK

FINCH

FINK

FILL


FORT

F


----------



## Zepp88

RICHARD STITCHMONS.


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> I wouldn't go to sleep now. Stay awake until this evening so you are really tired then get a good nights sleep. If you go to sleep now you may knock your body clock out of whack.



my body clock was wacked out 7 years ago  

12.23 now, still no sleep, so fucking tired that I'm shaking.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> my body clock was wacked out 7 years ago
> 
> 12.23 now, still no sleep, so fucking tired that I'm shaking.



...Why don't you just go to sleep?


----------



## Zepp88

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Wheres Johann? Where's the E.?


----------



## Zepp88

L.


----------



## El Caco

Go to sleep


----------



## Zepp88

I know your secret Steve.


----------



## El Caco

What secret?
Steve doesn't keep secrets


----------



## Zepp88

You're not the real Steve. You're secret Steve.


----------



## Zepp88

Firedragon said:


> Go to sleep




Secret.


----------



## Zepp88

You've been exposed.


----------



## Randy

When night falls
She cloaks the world
In impenetrable darkness
A chill rises
From the soil
And contaminates the air
Suddenly...
Life has new meaning


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The nothin' song sticks to your mouth like peanut butter on the brain aaaaaeeeeeee



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> youuuuuuuuuuuu and me we're in this together nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww nobody can stop us nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> we will make it through somehowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wheres Johann? Where's the E.?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Here comes the E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E comes and goes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

More E!'s

good morning by the way


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> More E!'s
> 
> good morning by the way



Morning!


----------



## Desecrated

johann !!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johann !!!!



Dese...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> You've been exposed.


----------



## Lee

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E~


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

Q!


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


>





You cannot defeat teh ninja


----------



## playstopause

Oh well.


----------



## playstopause

Shit happens.


----------



## playstopause

What do you know?


----------



## playstopause

It's like that... 


Sometimes.


----------



## Lee

Many things. Not enough, but many things.


----------



## playstopause

Still is pretty interesting though.


----------



## playstopause

But it's a tough one.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, well, whatever.


----------



## playstopause

I'll just see ya later!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

(to myself)


----------



## playstopause

At least, it's worth it.


----------



## playstopause

... i believe.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>





Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Egg's don't bounce.

Shit stinks.


----------



## playstopause

OUh-la-la.


----------



## playstopause

ice-ice baby.


----------



## playstopause

vanilla-ice-ice-baby.


----------



## playstopause

All right stop collaborate and listen 
Ice is back with my brand new invention 
Something grabs a hold of me tightly 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop yo I don't know 
Turn off the lights and I'll glow 
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal 
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle 
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms 
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom 
Deadly when I play a dope melody 
Anything less than the best is a felony 
Love it or leave it you better gain weight 
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> All right stop collaborate and listen
> Ice is back with my brand new invention
> Something grabs a hold of me tightly
> Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
> Will it ever stop yo I don't know
> Turn off the lights and I'll glow
> To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
> Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle
> Dance go rush to the speaker that booms
> I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
> Deadly when I play a dope melody
> Anything less than the best is a felony
> Love it or leave it you better gain weight
> You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play
> If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
> Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it



*All right stop collaborate and listen 
Ice is back with my brand new invention 
Something grabs a hold of me tightly 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop yo I don't know 
Turn off the lights and I'll glow 
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal 
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle 
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms 
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom 
Deadly when I play a dope melody 
Anything less than the best is a felony 
Love it or leave it you better gain weight 
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it 
*


----------



## playstopause

Let's bounce.


----------



## Desecrated

wow


----------



## playstopause

Wow is the word.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## playstopause

*Now that the party is jumping 
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin' 
Quick to the point to the point no faking 
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon 
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble 
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal 
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo 
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo 
Rollin' in my 5.0 
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow 
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi 
Did you stop no I just drove by 
Kept on pursuing to the next stop 
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block 
The block was dead 
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue 
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis 
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis 
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine 
Reading for the chumps on the wall 
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls 
Gunshots rang out like a bell 
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells 
Falling on the concrete real fast 
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas 
Bumpet to bumper the avenue's packed 
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack 
Police on the scene you know what I mean 
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it *


----------



## Lee

"See, our beat isn't the same. It's got that one little *ting* in there that makes it different"


----------



## Desecrated

ok


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

wewt


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!


----------



## El Caco

:cowbell:


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!!!


----------



## Lee

MORE COWBELL


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!2


----------



## El Caco

Na na nana,na,na na nana,na,na, na na nana,na,na na nana,na,na dum dumdum dum dum,dumdum


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

..


----------



## D-EJ915

argh


----------



## Lee

Pirate!


----------



## Desecrated

night again


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

har!


----------



## ibznorange

excuse me dear sir, i am wearing pants.
dude, youre going to have to turn off automerge on this shit lol


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated

That be you jeff ?


----------



## Desecrated

that be cream on your waffle sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> That be you jeff ?


yes


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> yes



You have some badass rhythm going on


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> You have some badass rhythm going on


aww thanks


----------



## Desecrated

record it to some drums,


----------



## Desecrated

I'm bored, entertain me.


----------



## Desecrated

2117


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> haha!



watcha laughing about ?


----------



## Desecrated

I don't think this thread should show up in forum spy, I think that would help everybody.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahah!!


----------



## D-EJ915

forum spy is for dumb people


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> forum spy is for dumb people



Why ?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno, I just hit new posts


----------



## Desecrated

Pretty much the same thing there ????


----------



## D-EJ915

RAAA!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts?



Gut und selbst?


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm bored, entertain me.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

raararar


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

_E_


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



 Hello!


----------



## Desecrated

Hello johann  

 Watcha doing


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hello johann
> 
> Watcha doing



 I'm fine and I'm currently working with Oracle.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

What is oracle ?


----------



## g3rmanium

_E_


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What is oracle ?



OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG



I'm sorry, but I'm old and disconnected from the world...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm old and disconnected from the world...



It's a database.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

muc


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> muc



 not bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

dee`


----------



## g3rmanium

v.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom bolom bolom.


----------



## El Caco

Look


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E2


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

BLA BLA BLA


----------



## playstopause

BLI BLI BLI


----------



## playstopause

BLO BLO BLO


----------



## playstopause

BLU BLU BLU


----------



## playstopause

BLE BLE BLE


----------



## playstopause

Meh.


----------



## playstopause

C'est pas mal amusant ce qui se passe ici.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> C'est pas mal amusant ce qui se passe ici.



Oui, absolument!


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Oui, absolument!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Randy

Fuck yo' couch.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Randy

E!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!2


----------



## Lee

B.


----------



## Lee

B~


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!!!


----------



## Randy

What...?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

nude paige


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Lee

(.Y.)


----------



## D-EJ915

ze,


----------



## Randy

zecz phuq


----------



## D-EJ915

gz


----------



## Randy

Squizz


----------



## D-EJ915

bon


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

/repost


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## D-EJ915

gza2


----------



## g3rmanium

Bloom


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boof.


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> E!



F!


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## Randy

*MEAT SAMICHES!!!!*


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> F!



F as in ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> F as in ?



F! as in Funbags..... the twins...melons...knobs....chi-chis...ta-tas...hoo-hoos...sweater cows...baby bladders.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> F! as in Funbags..... the twins...melons...knobs....chi-chis...ta-tas...hoo-hoos...sweater cows...baby bladders.



F as in ?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Randy

&#1028;!


----------



## Desecrated

Good evening, I just woke up.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Good evening, I just woke up.



Good evening.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E


----------



## D-EJ915

EEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good evening, I just woke up.



Yeah good evening!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrawr!


----------



## Randy

Rape. That is all.


----------



## D-EJ915

zyz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hwhwhwa


----------



## Randy

This thread is morally reprehensible and should be closed immediately.


----------



## D-EJ915

no raep plz T__T


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah good evening!



yes it is a super good evening now, I just earned 600 dollars on ebay, And my old bc rich is finally going away.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Oh, and 


Good Evening


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

*cuddle*


----------



## Randy

eye boogers


----------



## El Caco

piss piss


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## Desecrated

hammer horror


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!


----------



## Lee

roflsaurus


----------



## D-EJ915

zalga


----------



## El Caco

wheeeeeeeeee.............


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## El Caco

Why are pirates always so jolly?
Because they RRRRRRRRR.......


----------



## arnoroth661

Firedragon said:


> Why are pirates always so jolly?
> Because they RRRRRRRRR.......


----------



## playstopause

_*Now that the party is jumping 
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin' 
Quick to the point to the point no faking 
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon 
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble 
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal 
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo 
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo 
Rollin' in my 5.0 
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow 
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi 
Did you stop no I just drove by 
Kept on pursuing to the next stop 
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block 
The block was dead 
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue 
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis 
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis 
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine 
Reading for the chumps on the wall  
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls 
Gunshots rang out like a bell 
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells 
Falling on the concrete real fast 
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas 
Bumpet to bumper the avenue's packed 
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack 
Police on the scene you know what I mean 
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it*_


----------



## Lee

You've got a serious thing going on for Vanilla Ice, don't you?


----------



## D-EJ915

raah


----------



## El Caco

Vanilla Ice cream


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> raah



rah rah?


----------



## Lee

Firedragon said:


> Vanilla Ice cream



Americone Dream>*


----------



## D-EJ915

poop


----------



## Desecrated

folkmusik, våfflor och tuggummi.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahwhr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lucky Seven

I thought of stitch when I saw that pink 8string, lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

hah


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I thought of stitch when I saw that pink 8string, lol.



I think of stitch a lot to.....


----------



## D-EJ915

zlug


----------



## Lucky Seven

I used to post here a lot more, and I used to post a lot less anime shit in the actual forum. People hate me now.


----------



## Desecrated

You can always restore your good reputation.  

But there is also room for crazy anime stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915

zegh


----------



## Lucky Seven

[action=Lucky Seven]crawls into his hugbox[/action]


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

raw


----------



## Desecrated

hugboxes for everyone


----------



## D-EJ915

hag


----------



## El Caco

even me


----------



## D-EJ915

zee


----------



## Desecrated

Firedragon said:


> even me



especially you.


----------



## El Caco

lala


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> especially you.


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## El Caco

...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## El Caco

Sex, it's better than E.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E!_


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Sex, it's better than E.


----------



## El Caco

mwahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## El Caco

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

!3


----------



## El Caco

Evil is good


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## El Caco

junk


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> Evil is good



The only way to go!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

envy


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

yowsers


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

41900


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 41900


----------



## El Caco

Yay


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



go and get 42000. 
you got 1 hour.


----------



## El Caco

a.


----------



## El Caco

b.


----------



## El Caco

c.


----------



## El Caco

d.


----------



## El Caco

f.


----------



## El Caco

g.


----------



## El Caco

h.


----------



## El Caco

i.


----------



## El Caco

j.


----------



## El Caco

k.


----------



## El Caco

l.


----------



## El Caco

m.


----------



## El Caco

n.


----------



## El Caco

o.


----------



## El Caco

p.


----------



## El Caco

q.


----------



## El Caco

r.


----------



## El Caco

s.


----------



## El Caco

t.


----------



## El Caco

u.


----------



## El Caco

v.


----------



## El Caco

w.


----------



## cow 7 sig

hi


----------



## El Caco

x.


----------



## El Caco

y.


----------



## El Caco

z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

11


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## El Caco

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## El Caco

cow 7 sig said:


> hi


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

wheee


----------



## El Caco

zing


----------



## El Caco

zap


----------



## El Caco

zot


----------



## El Caco

beans


----------



## El Caco

farts


----------



## El Caco

fuck


----------



## El Caco

mother


----------



## El Caco

jj


----------



## El Caco

rainbow


----------



## El Caco

dipshit


----------



## El Caco

wow


----------



## El Caco

shit


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Michael

Nice avatar.


----------



## El Caco

ForumSpy is useless with fuckers doing this


----------



## El Caco

thanks


----------



## El Caco

I'm back


----------



## El Caco

yay


----------



## El Caco

post


----------



## El Caco

quick


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

reply


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> farts


----------



## El Caco

faster


----------



## El Caco

yourself


----------



## El Caco

E.


----------



## El Caco

everything


----------



## El Caco

fasterer


----------



## El Caco

more fasterer


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## El Caco

HARDER!!!


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

:s7eve:


----------



## El Caco

:winrar:


----------



## El Caco

again again


----------



## El Caco

oh dear


----------



## El Caco

scrotum


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

piss piss


----------



## El Caco

snuggles


----------



## El Caco

smoochie broochie


----------



## El Caco

splish


----------



## El Caco

splash


----------



## El Caco

splosh


----------



## El Caco

what


----------



## El Caco

the


----------



## El Caco

fuck


----------



## El Caco

hmmm


----------



## El Caco

ahhhh


----------



## El Caco

well


----------



## El Caco

next


----------



## El Caco

42000


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> 42000



CONGRATULATIONS! :E:


----------



## El Caco

Yay for me


----------



## El Caco

pitstop


----------



## El Caco

that's better


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

*B.*


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E11


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



?

 



Where is Alpo!


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpo


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

M00.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> M00.



[email protected]|_|(3?


----------



## D-EJ915

agwrg


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> agwrg



 You bleed rust?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> [email protected]|_|(3?



 

1337||\\||(())(())||3


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> :E:


----------



## D-EJ915

zzzz


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>



Don't post so much stuff at once


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Don't post so much stuff at once


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>





Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Randy

Bumb Ditch


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## Randy

Dunkleburger


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## playstopause

_*My, my, my, my music hits me so hard 
Makes me say oh my Lord 
Thank you for blessing me 
With a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet 
Feels good when you know you're down 
A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown 
And I'm known
as such 
And this is a beat uh you can't touch

I told you homeboy,can't touch this 
Yeah, that's how we livin' and ya know,
can't touch this
Look in my eyes man, can't touch this 
Yo let me bust the funky lyrics, you cant touch this

Fresh new kicks and pants 
You got it like that now you know wanna dance 
So move out of your seat 
And get a fly girl and catch this beat 
While it's rollin' hold on
Pump a little bit and let them know it's going on
Like that, like that 
Cold on a mission so fall on back 
Let 'em know that you're too much 
And this is a beat uh they can't touch 
*_


----------



## Randy

....Break it down.....


----------



## g3rmanium

Super here? E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> ....Break it down.....


----------



## playstopause

_*Yo I told you, can't touch this
Why you standing there man, can't touch this
Yo sound the bell school is in sucker, can't touch this 

Give me a song or rhythm 
Making no sweat that's what I'm giving 'em 
So now they know
You talk about the Hammer when you&#8217;re talking &#8216;bout a show
That's hyped and tight 
Singers are sweatin' so pass them a wipe 
Or a tape to learn 
What it's gonna take in the 90's to burn 
The charts legit 
Either work hard or you might as well quit 

That's word because you know 
Can't touch this
Can't touch this 
Break it down!
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Stop! Hammer time!

Go with the flow it is said 
If you can't move to this then you probably are dead 
So wave your hands in the air 
Bust a few moves run your fingers through your hair 
This is it for a winner 
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner 
Now move slide your rump 
Just for a minute let's all do the bump 

Bump bump bump yeah, you can't touch this 
Look man, can't touch this 
You'll probably get hyped boy 'cause you know you can't,can't touch this 
Ring the bell school's back in, break it down! 
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Stop! Hammer time! 
*_


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D?


----------



## playstopause

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## playstopause

There u go.


----------



## playstopause

MAD SKILLZZZZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> MAD SKILLZZZZZ!!!!!!!!



MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ I WILL GET WILD!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ I WILL GET WILD!



Liek, [email protected] t1t3, y0


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E%


----------



## Randy

Placenta recipes!


----------



## Lee

That's just fucking gross


----------



## D-EJ915

wowza


----------



## Randy

Band Name:

3 Pound Placenta


----------



## D-EJ915

raaa


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ I WILL GET WILD!



SO TROOOE DAT! Hi hihi!


----------



## playstopause

2 egg rolls.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> raaa



aaar


----------



## playstopause

2 eye rolls, i meant.










MOuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Lee

Egg rolls


----------



## playstopause

Sometimes.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

It's like cheap hot dog sausages, but oriental version.

You never know what's in there.


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


>



HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THIS PICTURE OF ME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THIS PICTURE OF ME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## playstopause

Nice one.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Windir rules. That is all.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Desecrated

Mandolin playing turkey to the rescue.


----------



## Groff

omg

wtf

bbq

dvd

vhs


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> omg
> 
> wtf



press f5, look at top left corner. eat jello.


----------



## Groff

kfc



Desecrated said:


> press f5, look at top left corner. eat jello.



Turkey Jello?


----------



## Desecrated

03.33 am, Meshuggah time.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> 03.33 am, Meshuggah time.



The best time


----------



## Lee

9:58, Deadlock time.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E/


----------



## Lee

D?


----------



## Lee

D!


----------



## Lee

Q!


----------



## Lee

Wait, Q?


----------



## Lee

Maybe Q?


----------



## Lee

I thinkQ?


----------



## Lee

Yeah.


----------



## Lee

Q!!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

who~~~


----------



## Zepp88

HAI GUYS I HAZ A KICK FOR UR FACE!!!!!111!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!11!!!!!!!!ELEVENTY!!!!!!!111!!!!!11!!!!!oNE!!!!!!!11!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



That is badass 

Lemme guess.....a Quebecer brew?


----------



## playstopause

And a damn fine one. Props to you


----------



## D-EJ915

hooo hah!!!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> And a damn fine one. Props to you



The proud Tremblay clan wins again


----------



## Desecrated

night


----------



## playstopause

Nighty night.


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Desecrated

poodlerampage (22 minutes ago) 

Do you have to be a redneck retard to be a Republican ?

DesecratedProduction (32 seconds ago) 

Yes 


I love youtube, they always take things so serious there


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Red X?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Red X?



press f5


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> press f5



Still a Red X.


----------



## Desecrated

strange. 

Well, a red x it is then.


----------



## Zepp88

Awesome.


----------



## Desecrated

Half of this site is xxx gay anyway, another x isen't going to hurt anybody


----------



## Zepp88

SS.org is rated NC-17 *EXTREME*


----------



## Desecrated

nc-17 extended range


----------



## Zepp88

10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Desecrated

10-4 you proud warrior of the open road.


----------



## Desecrated

I searched for trucker and gay, this came up


----------



## Stitch

ME WANTS


----------



## Desecrated

Nice avatar stitch


----------



## Stitch

Titmouses fault.


----------



## Desecrated

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Daily Comedy | Always Fresh. Always Funny. Jokes, Videos and more, daily!


----------



## D-EJ915

raaa!!


----------



## Desecrated

hi jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

Shaved any nice girls today ?


----------



## furyinternal

^That was timed well....


----------



## D-EJ915

faangs


----------



## Zepp88

This is one of the funniest days here in a long time..


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is one of the funniest days here in a long time..



Thats what you get when everybody is tired and a drunken Scotchman is the ring leader.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lucky seven scares me.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Lucky seven scares me.



Indeed...I once thought of him as an evil minion...but now...he will turn on me. I know it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed...I once thought of him as an evil minion...but now...he turns me on. I know it.



Fixed.


----------



## Stitch

Today has been chock full of win, I'm glad it happened. I was starting to get bored of ss.org. Too many new guys and it feels like all the old standbys ran away.


----------



## Desecrated

Stitch said:


> Today has been chock full of win, I'm glad it happened. I was starting to get bored of ss.org. Too many new guys and it feels like all the old standbys ran away.



Just give us newcomers a chance.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Stitch

Desecrated said:


> Just give us newcomers a chance.



You're an oldie!


----------



## Zepp88

There have been so many newcomers lately that I'm not so new anymore...

I actually feel like I've been here for years


----------



## Lucky Seven

I feel loved here


----------



## Desecrated

Stitch said:


> You're an oldie!



I think I've only been here like a year or so.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I feel loved here



you are.


----------



## Stitch

Almost two years actually. Regardless, I kinda feel like I know you. Can't say that about a lot of the new kids.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you are.



Yep, and slightly feared.


----------



## Zepp88

Stitch said:


> Almost two years actually. Regardless, I kinda feel like I know you. Can't say that about a lot of the new kids.



 stichy.


----------



## Desecrated

Stitch said:


> Almost two years actually. Regardless, I kinda feel like I know you. Can't say that about a lot of the new kids.



Talk to them, But wait a couple of weeks before hitting on them, we don't want to scare them away.

Shit has time really flew by that fast: Join Date: 12-10-2005


----------



## Stitch

I wasn't talking about you. 

That said, you and ShawnF are definitely my two favourite n00bs.  

Oh, and poisonelvis.


----------



## Zepp88

Stitch said:


> I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> That said, you and ShawnF are definitely my two favourite n00bs.
> 
> Oh, and poisonelvis.


----------



## Desecrated

= Redneck smiley


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> = Redneck smiley



 

Not all of the U.S. are rednecks you meatball.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Desecrated said:


> = Redneck smiley



You know what?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not all of the U.S. are rednecks you meatball.



sure your not


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> You know what?



hahahahahahha


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not all of the U.S. are rednecks you meatball.



Says the trucker, who lives in the sticks


----------



## Desecrated

Who needs carrots ?


----------



## Desecrated

I will reply to your posts. I am bored-man.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Says the trucker, who lives in the sticks







Well....living in the fucksticks is not my choice....

And...about the trucker thing, I like the hats, what can I say?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And...about the trucker thing, I like the hats, what can I say?



"nice outfit slingshot, does it come with a banjo" 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm glad I don't resemble my avatar. I'd get laid even less than I do now...and thats impossible....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm glad I don't resemble my avatar. I'd get laid even less than I do now...and thats impossible....



How the hell can it be hard getting laid in america, I watch ricky lake, your girls are easy sluts... 

:stereotypes:


----------



## Zepp88

Yep...if you wanna plunge into a trailer park witches brew it is....


----------



## Zepp88

And...wait....you watch Ricky Lake?


----------



## Desecrated

trailer parks are fucking surreal, I honestly didn't believe in them until I was a teenager.


----------



## Zepp88

Yep...beleive it....and a lot of the stereotypes....many are true.


Do you guys get the TV show COPS over there?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And...wait....you watch Ricky Lake?



it's the only thing that airs 5am in the morning, before they showed walker texas ranger. but now it's either elle degeneres or ricky lake.


----------



## Zepp88

I remember seeing Ricky Lake before she got fat.....hasn't she lost weight now?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I remember seeing Ricky Lake before she got fat.....hasn't she lost weight now?



I have no idea, I think they air reruns here. but then again, whats fat in sweden and whats fat in usa might be a bit of a different


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have no idea, I think they air reruns here. but then again, whats fat in sweden and whats fat in usa might be a bit of a different



Meh, not really. 

There's just a larger percentage of fat people here.....3/4ths of the population...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Meh, not really.
> 
> There's just a larger percentage of fat people here.....3/4ths of the population...



I know, america is scary.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know, america is scary.



A good deal of it is the heavily processed foods we have here, it's just insanely unhealthy. We're eating too many chemicals that our bodies don't know what to do with, so it gets turned into fat. 

Another part of it is not enough Americans live an active lifestyle. To be healthy you almost HAVE to go to a gym unless you are into some kind of sport.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> A good deal of it is the heavily processed foods we have here, it's just insanely unhealthy. We're eating too many chemicals that our bodies don't know what to do with, so it gets turned into fat.
> 
> Another part of it is not enough Americans live an active lifestyle. To be healthy you almost HAVE to go to a gym unless you are into some kind of sport.



The sad thing is that your shit is spreading to other countries, can you imagine how unfresh your food is when it's been exported and flown over to sweden.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The sad thing is that your shit is spreading to other countries, can you imagine how unfresh your food is when it's been exported and flown over to sweden.



For the sake of you and your country. Don't eat foods from america. You're eating preservatives, cow steriods and hormones, etc. 

You will die.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> For the sake of you and your country. Don't eat foods from america. You're eating preservatives, cow steriods and hormones, etc.
> 
> You will die.



Yeah I know, try saying that to the kids, they are indoctrinated by american entertainment. And it's not real american culture either, it's the overhyped stereotypical liberate media shit you see on hb0 and showtime.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I know, try saying that to the kids, they are indoctrinated by american entertainment. And it's not real american culture either, it's the overhyped stereotypical liberate media shit you see on hb0 and showtime.



It's rather frightening, and sad for many Americans because our people are represented by this kind of bullshit....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's rather frightening, and sad for many Americans because our people are represented by this kind of bullshit....



Yeah, but you deserve it


----------



## Desecrated

The majority of you elected George bush (kinda)


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, but you deserve it



Well, most of American has their heads up their asses....

Fuck...if it can get any more stupid over here...I'll just move to Canada  my family has only been here for like 4 or 5 generations anyway


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The majority of you elected George bush (kinda)



He wasn't elected. he was appointed. 

And for some reason they actually voted to keep him in....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well, most of American has their heads up their asses....
> 
> Fuck...if it can get any more stupid over here...I'll just move to Canada  my family has only been here for like 4 or 5 generations anyway



I would move faster then fuck if I were american, But then again I'm thinking about moving from sweden, norway is a pretty good country. either norway or canada.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I would move faster then fuck if I were american, But then again I'm thinking about moving from sweden, norway is a pretty good country. either norway or canada.



What's wrong with things in Sweden? The country seems pretty peaceful from the outside...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What's wrong with things in Sweden? The country seems pretty peaceful from the outside...



Sweden is the bastard child of ww2 germany and HBO's version of america.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sweden is the bastard child of ww2 germany and HBO's version of america.



So it's kinda like East Germany?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> So it's kinda like East Germany?



More like a nation of the middle-class racist.


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/38714-sweden-sucks.html


----------



## Zepp88

For some reason those vids aren't coming up. Stupid network here.


----------



## Desecrated

Damm, to bad, 

Have you ever met a drunk german ?


----------



## Desecrated

if you cross a drunken german with a soccer mom, add two part republican middle class white guy, mixed that with a neonazi that goes to Macdonald's at 3am in the morning, and you got your typical swed.


----------



## Desecrated

And then everybody under 25 is trying there best to be exactly like paris hilton, cause she is so cool.


----------



## Desecrated

And it's now 9am in the morning and I'm off to make some fucking veggie lasagna and watch discovery channel. 

Bye everybody.


----------



## Zepp88

Yep, I've gotten drunk with many Germans...I also had a German give me the Nazi salute the first time I met him, the dudes a jackass


----------



## Zepp88

later holmes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, I've gotten drunk with many Germans...I also had a German give me the Nazi salute the first time I met him, the dudes a jackass



Germans truly are the asshole of humanity.


----------



## Zepp88

Not all of them.


----------



## El Caco

vova is reading his thread


----------



## Zepp88

lmao, exciting


----------



## Zepp88

CUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBECUBEVVVV


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Band Name:
> 
> 3 Pound Placenta



Not bad!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> SO TROOOE DAT! Hi hihi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E/



E/


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> D?



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> D!



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Q!



Oh shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Maybe Q?



 Yeah, maybe Q?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wait, Q?



No, fuck Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I thinkQ?



 
















































































E!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> For the sake of you and your country. Don't eat foods from america. You're eating preservatives, cow steriods and hormones, etc.
> 
> You will die.



 

Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!



 That's awesome


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Zepp88

falp.


----------



## Zepp88

quatsch


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That's awesome



 Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> quatsch



Wo?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann, quatsch ist egal, wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, quatsch ist egal, wie gehts?



Griaß di, jo mir gehts gut. Ich hab heute Morgen ein paar Äpfel gekauft!


----------



## Zepp88

SCHLAG SEINEM GESCHISCHT!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SCHLAG SEINEM GESCHISCHT!!!!



Wem?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Griaß di, jo mir gehts gut. Ich hab heute Morgen ein paar Äpfel gekauft!



mmmm Apfel....es geht mir gut, aber ich habe kein Apfeln...


----------



## El Caco

Hey why am I not allowed to put quotes in my signature


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wem?



Schiller.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> Hey why am I not allowed to put quotes in my signature



No idea...maybe Chris has finally outlawed that....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> mmmm Apfel....es geht mir gut, aber ich habe kein Apfeln...



Willst du rüberkommen? Ich könnte dir Einen abgeben?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Willst du rüberkommen? Ich könnte dir Einen abgeben?



Ja, ich komm in 12 stunden.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich komm in 12 stunden.



Gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> No idea...maybe Chris has finally outlawed that....



No, people are still using them.

Even non contributors.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

bounce


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Zepp88

GAH TIREDS


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GAH TIREDS


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

NOTHING YOU SEE HERE IS REAL. TAP YOUR MIND INTO THE OMNIVERSE TO SEE THAT THIS UNIVERSE IS A FARCE. EVERYTHING CONTAINED WITHIN IS A LIE. THIS UNIVERSE WAS A BYPRODUCT OF OMNIVERSAL WEAPONS TESTING GONE WRONG.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

I NEED A CAN OF SPAM. STAT!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

AFTER THE RIFT WAS OPENED BY THE DARK MATTER CANNON FRAGMENTS OF PARADOXIAL SOIL FLOWED THROUGH IT TO FORM THIS UNIVERSE. THERE IS NO REALITY HERE. THIS UNIVERSE IS PANDORAS BOX.


----------



## Zepp88

ALL OF THESE STATEMENTS ARE PURE FACT. BUT IN REALITY ALL STATEMENTS WITHIN THIS UNIVERSE ARE PARADOXIES WITHIN THEMSELVES.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ALL OF THESE STATEMENTS ARE PURE FACT. BUT IN REALITY ALL STATEMENTS WITHIN THIS UNIVERSE ARE PARADOXIES WITHIN THEMSELVES.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



DO NOT INSULT THE INTERDIMENSIONAL LORDS


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Zepp88

N!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DO NOT INSULT THE INTERDIMENSIONAL LORDS


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




Ah. yes. better. they are pleased. they still won't let me sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

Whos there?!!!?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Whos there?!!!?!?!?



It's.... MONTHY PYTHONS FLYING CIRCUS!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> G.



Shh.....they can hear you....


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Zepp88

cow 7 sig said:


>



CAREFUL! They're watching......









































They're ready to PARADOXIZATIONIZE YOUR SOUL


----------



## cow 7 sig

Zepp88 said:


> CAREFUL! They're watching......
> 
> 
> 
> bahhahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ready to PARADOXIZATIONIZE YOUR SOUL


bahahahahaha


----------



## Zepp88

tweek.






Careful....Careful.....

L7! Are you around??


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> tweek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful....Careful.....
> 
> L7! Are you around??



Kennst du eigentlick crank.net, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

THE CUBE MUST BE SUMMONED~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kennst du eigentlick crank.net, Mike?



nein.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> nein.



Crank Dot Net


----------



## Zepp88

ja. face.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ja. face.



Plop.


----------



## Zepp88

lust plop!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnop.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some +rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



 g  o  o  d  m  o  r  n  i  n  g


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Desecrated

johann, 
Are you going after some special number or are you just bored. ?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

rare


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johann,
> Are you going after some special number or are you just bored. ?



Just bored.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rare



blare?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Just bored.



Thats okay, your allowed to be bored sometimes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thats okay, your allowed to be bored sometimes.



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Lucky Seven

M!


----------



## Lee

N!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

loop


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

wheelie


----------



## D-EJ915

pool


----------



## progmetaldan

350


----------



## playstopause

Hell, why not?


----------



## playstopause

Ok, gotta go now.


----------



## playstopause

Gentlemen, start your engines.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

And the winner is...


----------



## playstopause

MEE!!!!!!!!!!! omgfukyeahbbq!!!!!111!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

With a chrono of 2.455447 seconds.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## cow 7 sig

mmmmmm beer


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

cow 7 sig said:


> mmmmmm beer


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## playstopause

---> ahah!


----------



## Zepp88

:truckin:


----------



## playstopause

:keepontruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

:lotlizard:


----------



## playstopause

:heywhatthellyouneverknow:


----------



## Zepp88

:haulin'tremblayquebecerbrew:


----------



## playstopause

:hellyeahthatswhati'mtalkinabout!!!!:


----------



## Zepp88

:isoooowantacaseofthatshit:


----------



## playstopause

fcourseyouwantoneitsawesome:


----------



## Zepp88

:agoodbeerthatbearsthetremblayname:


:word:

:truckin:

:thatsfuckinawesome:


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

IT HAS A FUCKING LASERS IN IT!


----------



## playstopause

Vova


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

YAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAGAG


----------



## D-EJ915

raawr


----------



## Zepp88

weer gunna du wut dey sai cant be dun!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed goin to bed!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

KAKAKAKA YEAH


----------



## Desecrated

hows the trucking going ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hows the trucking going ?



I just had to fire some slack ass hippie faggot.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I just had to fire some slack ass hippie faggot.



But I like hippie faggots


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But I like hippie faggots



 


Read my quality of life thread


----------



## Desecrated

link ?


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...615-best-places-live-better-quality-life.html


----------



## Desecrated

Thanks. I made suggestion. I can has Knowledge :S


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thanks. I made suggestion. I can has Knowledge :S



Mmm....knowledge...


I wish there were towns like that one in the States....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Mmm....knowledge...
> 
> 
> I wish there were towns like that one in the States....



Maybe Hawaii or Alaska.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Maybe Hawaii or Alaska.



 maybe...


----------



## Blexican

Boo


----------



## El Caco

Hoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Hallo Johann.


----------



## Naren

Zepp, are you trying to say that you're an even bigger Zepp fan than me?!


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Zepp, are you trying to say that you're an even bigger Zepp fan than me?!



Haha, no...actually I don't even listen to them anymore.

Name history...

BlackZeppelin220 -> BlackZepp -> Zepp88

It's just shortened from a name I created in a time where all I was listening to was Sabbath and Zeppelin....and now it's just kinda stuck and I use it everywhere.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Naren

I don't listen to Black Sabbath too much, but I listen to Led Zeppelin quite a bit. 

Have you seen the Zepp DVDs? Pretty awesome stuff.

And why don't you listen to them? Have you fallen off the holy path?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> I don't listen to Black Sabbath too much, but I listen to Led Zeppelin quite a bit.
> 
> Have you seen the Zepp DVDs? Pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> And why don't you listen to them? Have you fallen off the holy path?



Jimmy has written some cool stuff, but their whole trip-out jam on nonsense for five hours thing is just lame to me. 

Plus, I really dislike Bonhams drumming. 

But I still do like many of their songs..


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



VERDAMMT


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> VERDAMMT



VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE!



GENAU!!!!!  FICK SCHEIß


----------



## Desecrated

Scheißeelchbumsen


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Scheißeelchbumsen


----------



## El Caco

Look

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/41628-new-ibanez-7-string-model-leaked.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> Look
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/41628-new-ibanez-7-string-model-leaked.html





Vova custome geegeetar??


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> Look
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/41628-new-ibanez-7-string-model-leaked.html



O holy flying spagehetti monster, I hope they never give him endorsement.


----------



## El Caco

With laser cat


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> O holy flying spagehetti monster, I hope they never give him endorsement.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

Whozat in your avatar Steve-O?


----------



## El Caco

no one thanked the thread


----------



## Zepp88

I did.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Whozat in your avatar Steve-O?


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Jimmy has written some cool stuff, but their whole trip-out jam on nonsense for five hours thing is just lame to me.
> 
> Plus, I really dislike Bonhams drumming.
> 
> But I still do like many of their songs..



"Trip-out jam on nonsense for five hours"?  I think you're confusing Led Zeppelin with a different band. I have all their albums and their DVDs and I've never seen or heard anything remotely like that. The most similar thing I can think of is the middle section of "Whole Lotta Love" which I don't like. If you're referring to "extended solos" that they sometimes did live, every band did that back then and a lot of bands do that now.

And I  John Bonham's drumming. There is this modern Japanese band that has this album that I really like because the drummer drums just like John Bonham on a bunch of the songs.



Zepp88 said:


> Whozat in your avatar Steve-O?



It's funny because that's the exact same thing I was thinking like 5 minutes ago when I saw his post in another thread.


----------



## Zepp88

I saw this clip of "The Song Remains Same" where Jimmy climbs up that rock to meet the lantern guy from Zeppelin 4...and it goes to this clip of them just fucking around..


----------



## El Caco

The answer can be found on my myspace page but keep it on the down low.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> The answer can be found on my myspace page but keep it on the down low.



Hrm...I'll look into that


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ~


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> KKK.



I knew you where german!!!!


----------



## El Caco

wheeee!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I knew you where german!!!!



Erm....the KKK is based in the US.... You've got the wrong guy!


----------



## g3rmanium

mM.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Erm....the KKK is based in the US.... You've got the wrong guy!



shhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

m.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> shhhhhhhhhh...



Got dirty secrets Johann?


----------



## El Caco

lala


----------



## Zepp88

LAWLS


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Erm....the KKK is based in the US.... You've got the wrong guy!



You never know with germans  
Plus KKK is international, we have those bastards over here to,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You never know with germans
> Plus KKK is international, we have those bastards over here to,



Yeah the virus has spread.

Actual states have been run by the KKK in the past.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah the virus has spread.
> 
> Actual states have been run by the KKK in the past.



George bush senior ???


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## El Caco

954785321


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> 954785321



Yeah, that's true.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> K.



Umbrella.


----------



## El Caco

ah ha


----------



## El Caco

wow


----------



## El Caco

whee


----------



## El Caco

piss piss


----------



## El Caco

aaaahhhhh...


----------



## El Caco

sweet


----------



## El Caco

what?


----------



## El Caco

nothing


----------



## El Caco

huh?


----------



## El Caco

don't worry


----------



## El Caco

but now I'm intrigued


----------



## El Caco

suck shit


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> but now I'm intrigued



Do tell.


----------



## El Caco

no  you


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> Do tell.





never interrupt a psychotic when he is having a conversation with himself


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## El Caco

fuck I lost my train of thought


----------



## El Caco

what train of thought


----------



## El Caco

there it is


----------



## El Caco

there is what


----------



## El Caco

nunya


----------



## El Caco

huh?


----------



## El Caco

nunyabusiness


----------



## El Caco

oh that's original


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> suck shit



STFU Fake Steve.


----------



## El Caco

oh look it's mr jokey joke maker


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> never interrupt a psychotic when he is having a conversation with himself



I was talking to Real Steve!


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> STFU Fake Steve.





it wasn't aimed at you it was directed at the real steve

he's a toss pot


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> it wasn't aimed at you it was directed at the real steve
> 
> he's a toss pot


----------



## El Caco

who you calling toss pot dude


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Zepp88

OMG...


Perfect post succession.


----------



## El Caco

dude that is so 1980's


----------



## El Caco

it's a camels forskin retard


----------



## El Caco

if you have to explain it it's not funny


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## El Caco

I think i'll see what's going on in another thread


----------



## El Caco

about time fuck off


----------



## Desecrated

42500 passed


----------



## El Caco

you fuck off, it's not like anyone likes you


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> you fuck off, it's not like anyone likes you


----------



## El Caco

that's it I'm never posting here again, you can all get fucked


----------



## El Caco

well thank fuck for that


----------



## Zepp88

EAT BOLLUCKS FAKE STEVE!!!!


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



well it's true he was a tool


----------



## El Caco

Zepp88 said:


> EAT BOLLUCKS FAKE STEVE!!!!


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> EAT ZOLOFT FAKE STEVE!!!!



fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Desecrated

more post


----------



## eleven59




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

Indeed!


----------



## playstopause

Most relevant.


----------



## playstopause

Probably the best ever!


----------



## playstopause

Keep it up, big guy!


----------



## playstopause

You'll make it to the promise land.


----------



## Azyiu

^ can't you just make one post for that?


----------



## g3rmanium

eleven59 said:


>



Ah.

Is it good?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## El Caco

A Happy Thanksgiving

NWS? http://z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/S/H/bush_turkey.jpg


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm


----------



## Lee

U.


----------



## Lee

L.


----------



## Lee

H.


----------



## El Caco

:truckin:


----------



## El Caco

:E:


----------



## El Caco

:trogdor:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

:s7eve:


----------



## g3rmanium

That's disgusting!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## El Caco

:winrar:


----------



## Desecrated

.wordinsidepunctuation:


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

wheelie


----------



## Randy

goatwhore


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> goatwhore



you called ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's try and get to 50,000 posts today!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Let's try and get to 50,000 posts today!



I can't, my ass is sore,


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I can't, my ass is sore,


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

19


----------



## Lee

20


----------



## Lee

21


----------



## Lee

22


----------



## Lee

23


----------



## Lee

24


----------



## Lee

25


----------



## Lee

26


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

27


----------



## Lee

28


----------



## Lee

29


----------



## Lee

30


----------



## Lee

31


----------



## Lee

32


----------



## Lee

33


----------



## Lee

34


----------



## Lee

35


----------



## Lee

36


----------



## Lee

37


----------



## Lee

38


----------



## Lee

39


----------



## Lee

40


----------



## Lee

41


----------



## Lee

42


----------



## Lee

43


----------



## Lee

44


----------



## Lee

45


----------



## Lee

46


----------



## Lee

47


----------



## Lee

48


----------



## Lee

49


----------



## Lee

50


----------



## Lee

51


----------



## arnoroth661

Good job Lee.


----------



## Lee

52


----------



## Lee

What did you ever decide about the Peavey?


----------



## Lee

53


----------



## Lee

54


----------



## Lee

55


----------



## Lee

56


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> What did you ever decide about the Peavey?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/41475-ole-gear-dilema.html#post731278


----------



## Lee

57


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> Buy it
> 
> *Lee is perusing ebay looking for an RG.


----------



## Lee

58


----------



## Lee

59


----------



## Lee

60


----------



## Lee

61


----------



## Lee

62


----------



## arnoroth661

Wow, I'm listening to Scott Kroeker's CD... You know, the guy with the link in the ads for sevenstring.org.   I might just have to buy his CD.


----------



## Lee

63


----------



## Lee

64.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

I picked up Bleed the Fifth and Get Out of My Yard from work last night...listening soon to follow


----------



## Lee

65


----------



## Lee

66


----------



## Lee

67


----------



## arnoroth661

Hmmm. Funny I recognize Divine Heresy and Paul Gilbert.  I'm not much for divine heresy, actually... But Paul Gilbert x1000


----------



## Lee

68


----------



## Lee

69


----------



## arnoroth661

it


----------



## Lee

70


----------



## Lee

71


----------



## Lee

72


----------



## Lee

73


----------



## Lee

74


----------



## Lee

75


----------



## Lee

76


----------



## Lee

77


----------



## Lee

78


----------



## Lee

79


----------



## Lee

80


----------



## Lee

81


----------



## Lee

82


----------



## Lee

83


----------



## Lee

84


----------



## Lee

85


----------



## Lee

86


----------



## Lee

87


----------



## arnoroth661

We can easily get 7k more posts today


----------



## Lee

With me posting what, 6995 of them?


----------



## Lee

88


----------



## Lee

89


----------



## Lee

90


----------



## Lee

91


----------



## Lee

92


----------



## Lee

93


----------



## arnoroth661

I would feel so  if I got a Mark IV. But, in all honesty, nearly *ANYTHING* would be an improvement from what I have. Except, ofcourse, another solid-state less than $400.


----------



## Lee

94


----------



## Lee

95


----------



## Lee

96


----------



## Lee

97


----------



## Lee

98


----------



## Lee

99


----------



## Lee

100


----------



## Lee

101


----------



## Lee

102


----------



## Lee

103


----------



## Lee

104


----------



## Lee

105


----------



## Lee

106


----------



## Lee

107


----------



## Lee

108


----------



## Lee

109


----------



## Lee

110


----------



## Lee

111


----------



## Lee

112


----------



## Lee

113


----------



## Lee

114


----------



## Lee

115


----------



## Lee

116


----------



## Lee

117


----------



## Lee

118


----------



## Lee

119


----------



## Lee

120


----------



## Lee

121


----------



## Lee

122


----------



## Lee

123


----------



## Lee

124


----------



## Lee

125


----------



## Lee

126


----------



## Lee

127


----------



## Lee

128


----------



## Lee

129


----------



## Lee

130


----------



## Lee

131


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Lee

132


----------



## Lee

133


----------



## Lee

134


----------



## Lee

135


----------



## Lee

136


----------



## Lee

137


----------



## Lee

138


----------



## Lee

139


----------



## Lee

140


----------



## Lee

141


----------



## Lee

142


----------



## Lee

143


----------



## Lee

144


----------



## Lee

145


----------



## Lee

146


----------



## Lee

147


----------



## Lee

148


----------



## Lee

149


----------



## Lee

150


----------



## Lee

151


----------



## Lee

152


----------



## Lee

153


----------



## Lee

154


----------



## Lee

155


----------



## Lee

156


----------



## Lee

157


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lee

158


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee! Unguard!


----------



## Lee

159


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Lee! Unguard!


----------



## Lee

160


----------



## Lee

161


----------



## Lee

162


----------



## Lee

163


----------



## Lee

164


----------



## Lee

165


----------



## Lee

166


----------



## Lee

167


----------



## Lee

168


----------



## Lee

169


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

170


----------



## Lee

171


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


>



It's funny until I sneak up behind you


----------



## Lee

172


----------



## Lee

173


----------



## Lee

174


----------



## Lee

175


----------



## Lee

176


----------



## Lee

177


----------



## Lee

178


----------



## Lee

179


----------



## Lee

180


----------



## Lee

181


----------



## Lee

182


----------



## Lee

183


----------



## Lee

184


----------



## Lee

185


----------



## Lee

186


----------



## Lee

187


----------



## Lee

188


----------



## Lee

189


----------



## Lee

190


----------



## Lee

191


----------



## Lee

192


----------



## Lee

193


----------



## Lee

194


----------



## Lee

195


----------



## Lee

196


----------



## Lee

197


----------



## Lee

198


----------



## Lee

199


----------



## Lee

200


----------



## Lee

Alright, enough for now


----------



## g3rmanium

HOLY SHIT LEE!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> HOLY SHIT LEE!



 E!


----------



## D-EJ915

zaw


----------



## Randy

Seminfrious Tubloidial Buttnoids


----------



## arnoroth661

G3rmanium, unguard!


----------



## El Caco

[action=s7eve]thinks Chris does not want us to reach 100K that quick.[/action]

[action=s7eve]thinks that this thread may have been an effort to try and keep the garbage localised to one thread.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

zazza


----------



## arnoroth661

s7eve said:


> [action=s7eve]thinks that this thread may have been an effort to try and keep the garbage localised to one thread.[/action]



 Do not speak of such heresy!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## playstopause

FOUDELAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT!!


----------



## arnoroth661

We've gotta try and get 50k by the end of this year.


----------



## playstopause

FOUDELAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!TT!T!T!!T!T!T!T


----------



## Azyiu

y'all still eating turkey?


----------



## playstopause

s7eve said:


> [action=s7eve]thinks Chris does not want us to reach 100K that quick.[/action]
> 
> [action=s7eve]thinks that this thread may have been an effort to try and keep the garbage localised to one thread.[/action]



*s7eve thinks too much


----------



## arnoroth661

playstopause said:


> *s7eve thinks too much



 HERESY!


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> [action=s7eve]thinks Chris does not want us to reach 100K that quick.[/action]
> 
> [action=s7eve]thinks that this thread may have been an effort to try and keep the garbage localised to one thread.[/action]



probably very true.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> probably very true.



Heretic!


----------



## El Caco

playstopause said:


> *s7eve thinks too much



Don't I know it.






>



Right back at ya


----------



## D-EJ915

raaaawr


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> probably very true.



:truckin:


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bite

Kagami, you aren't ooooooonnnnnnn, GET ON!


----------



## playstopause

Foudela pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Zepp88

CUBE!


----------



## playstopause

FOude lalala pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiii iiii ii iii i


----------



## playstopause

Ice cube ftw!!!!! hihihi.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> FOude lalala pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiii iiii ii iii i






BEER!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Ice cube ftw!!!!! hihihi.



Good in beverages.


----------



## playstopause

:beer:


----------



## playstopause

:beer: god damn it.


----------



## playstopause

Grrr.


----------



## playstopause

:$:


----------



## playstopause

:!!!:


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> :!!!:



OSHIT!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



LOOK OUT!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

Could this be a world record for the longest forum thread in history?


----------



## playstopause

We need to know!


----------



## Zepp88

Contact Guiness!

Then drink some!!


----------



## playstopause

I don't think we will qualify : E!


----------



## Zepp88

The dumbest things get into guiness  why not this?


----------



## playstopause

Look what i've found!!!!!


Is It Just Me? - Page 17996 - Tech Support Forums - TechIMO.com


----------



## Zepp88

pwnt.


----------



## playstopause

OWNED!


----------



## Zepp88

I want a DC5


----------



## D-EJ915

wagwe


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Look what i've found!!!!!
> 
> 
> Is It Just Me? - Page 17996 - Tech Support Forums - TechIMO.com



Look at that, D-EJ.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Look at that, D-EJ.



No, look at this.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



 <---TOPIC


----------



## Zepp88

Chris said:


> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.
> 
> Go.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



Be careful dude......I wouldn't want to face the Wrath of Mr. Test.


----------



## playstopause

Mr Test, Me Test!!!

Where the hell is he when we SOOOOOOOOOO need him!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!! :cry:


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> Mr Test, Me Test!!!
> 
> Where the hell is he when we SOOOOOOOOOO need him!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!! :cry:


----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Zepp88

:facekick:

:truckin:

:buddychrist:


All of those are emotes that I want damnit....MINE


----------



## playstopause

Now back on topic :


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Mr Test, Me Test!!!
> 
> Where the hell is he when we SOOOOOOOOOO need him!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!! :cry:


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Now back on topic :


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause

Mr Test, this one's out for you :

_*
If I should stay, 
I would only be in your way. 
So I'll go, but I know 
I'll think of you ev'ry step of the way. 

And I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 
You, my darling you. Hmm. 

Bittersweet memories 
that is all I'm taking with me. 
So, goodbye. Please, don't cry. 
We both know I'm not what you, you need. 

And I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 

(Instrumental solo) 

I hope life treats you kind 
And I hope you have all you've dreamed of. 
And I wish to you, joy and happiness. 
But above all this, I wish you love. 

And I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 
I will always love you. 
I, I will always love you. 

You, darling, I love you. 
Ooh, I'll always, I'll always love you. *_


----------



## Zepp88

vv


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

^Supreme


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Azyiu

Zepp88 said:


>




Holy crap!  A wall of


----------



## D-EJ915

whaaa


----------



## Zepp88

Azyiu said:


> Holy crap!  A wall of



Supreme:


----------



## Zepp88

fjello.


----------



## D-EJ915

zem


----------



## Zepp88

Egg McJeffycakes.


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## D-EJ915

I should kick your face


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I should kick your face



robed:


----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


> Supreme:


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

FLESH!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> FLESH!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



+1


----------



## Desecrated

We are talking about human flesh right ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We are talking about human flesh right ?



Of course.


----------



## Zepp88

My avatar needs to be an animated smiley.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Zepp88

With the trucker head would pwn.


----------



## Zepp88

cow 7 sig said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Or no! The trucker head kicking someone in the face

THAT'S MY AVATAR FARKING WORD!


----------



## El Caco

D-EJ915 said:


> I should kick your face



KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!!



:zepp88:


----------



## El Caco

I would love to see a whole series of kick his face avatars like the sparta ones


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## cow 7 sig

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

cow 7 sig said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

GO SUCK EGGS!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

FAWK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

gergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergergerger


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

dood


----------



## Zepp88

v


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> v


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> Neither am I, lol, somebody took a pic of theirs and stuck it onto a pic of me


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> Neither am I, lol, somebody took a pic of theirs and stuck it onto a pic of me


----------



## Bound

lol... my compy just took a shit with all that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Everyone check out my rep lol, I'm gonna have to screencap that. Rape is not funny, lol.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> G3rmanium, unguard!



 

en garde?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



 E!!!!111


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

JAM WITH ME NOW!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

97.


----------



## g3rmanium

96.


----------



## g3rmanium

95.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> JAM WITH ME NOW!!!!!11



Where?


----------



## g3rmanium

94.


----------



## g3rmanium

92.


----------



## g3rmanium

91.


----------



## g3rmanium

90.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> 90.



I'm excited to see what happens at 0.... although I'm guessing it'll have something to do with "E."


----------



## Lucky Seven

E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wefwe


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

84.


----------



## g3rmanium

83.


----------



## g3rmanium

82.


----------



## D-EJ915

cornholers


----------



## g3rmanium

80.


----------



## g3rmanium

79.


----------



## g3rmanium

78.


----------



## g3rmanium

77.


----------



## g3rmanium

76.


----------



## g3rmanium

75.


----------



## g3rmanium

74.


----------



## g3rmanium

73.


----------



## g3rmanium

72.


----------



## g3rmanium

71.


----------



## g3rmanium

70.


----------



## g3rmanium

69.


----------



## g3rmanium

68.


----------



## g3rmanium

67.


----------



## g3rmanium

66.


----------



## g3rmanium

65.


----------



## g3rmanium

64.


----------



## g3rmanium

63.


----------



## g3rmanium

62.


----------



## g3rmanium

61.


----------



## g3rmanium

60.


----------



## g3rmanium

59.


----------



## g3rmanium

58.


----------



## g3rmanium

57.


----------



## g3rmanium

56.


----------



## D-EJ915

wwaw


----------



## g3rmanium

55.


----------



## g3rmanium

53.


----------



## g3rmanium

52.


----------



## g3rmanium

51.


----------



## g3rmanium

50.


----------



## g3rmanium

49.


----------



## g3rmanium

47.


----------



## Lucky Seven

e...


----------



## D-EJ915

fewefw


----------



## Randy

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap

Who wants to make some babies?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

43.


----------



## g3rmanium

42.


----------



## g3rmanium

41.


----------



## g3rmanium

40.


----------



## g3rmanium

39.


----------



## g3rmanium

38.


----------



## g3rmanium

37.


----------



## g3rmanium

36.


----------



## g3rmanium

35.


----------



## g3rmanium

33.


----------



## g3rmanium

33!


----------



## g3rmanium

32.


----------



## g3rmanium

31.


----------



## g3rmanium

30.


----------



## g3rmanium

29.


----------



## g3rmanium

28.


----------



## g3rmanium

27.-


----------



## g3rmanium

26.


----------



## g3rmanium

25.


----------



## g3rmanium

24-


----------



## g3rmanium

23.


----------



## g3rmanium

22.


----------



## g3rmanium

21.


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Bound

22


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

43000!


----------



## Desecrated

33.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!!


----------



## Ivan

Man, forumspying is incredibly lame. 

yeah. I'm looking at you.


----------



## D-EJ915

ARARAR


----------



## Desecrated

Ivan said:


> Man, forumspying is incredibly lame.
> 
> yeah. I'm looking at you.



I spy, Ize secret Ninja.


----------



## Zepp88

gloo


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

kitties!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> kitties!!!



raptorkitties.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> raptorkitties.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

awef


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



There is a picture off it above you, but you probably canst see it with your trucking-internet-connection.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I is sees it.


----------



## D-EJ915

waga


----------



## Zepp88

kazoo!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

awef


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good efternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrow


----------



## Desecrated

good mreow


----------



## D-EJ915

lppolol


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

rarwrawr


----------



## Desecrated

zipzip


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

old


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

aaaaaah


----------



## Karl Hungus

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Zepp88

Karl Hungus said:


>





E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E! E!


----------



## El Caco

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



 Shutup  

Wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## El Caco

All the X3 owners must be asleep.


----------



## El Caco

wakeup


----------



## El Caco

biatch's


----------



## El Caco

NOW!!!


----------



## El Caco

Faaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco

morning


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/41855-you-want-br00tal-br00tvls.html


----------



## El Caco

More Wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/41841-x3-owners-i-need-you-help.html

Mine's been up longer.


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## El Caco

:fatality:


----------



## El Caco

orn:


----------



## El Caco

:ultimatefacekick:


----------



## El Caco

:ihasafuckinglasersinit:


----------



## El Caco

:s7eve:

That should be a firedragon


----------



## El Caco

:60:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

In before close.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

We don't need no stinking E.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/41855-you-want-br00tal-br00tvls.html


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> We don't need no stinking E.



E!


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/41841-x3-owners-i-need-you-help.html


----------



## Zepp88

I don't own an X3


----------



## El Caco

Obviously


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

FACE!!


----------



## El Caco

Wi no happy 4, I posta in yor fred


----------



## El Caco

hehehe


----------



## El Caco

hahahaha


----------



## El Caco

mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## El Caco

cough cough


----------



## El Caco

posty posty


----------



## El Caco

:slut:


----------



## El Caco

:sluts:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

WAKEUP!!!


----------



## El Caco

:ikickyourface:


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> :ikickyourface:



:truckin:


----------



## El Caco

:monstertruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

:razorbladegutfuck:


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> :razorbladegutfuck:



you called ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you called ?


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco

This is too slow


----------



## Zepp88

Slow? SLOW? slow? MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

Hella yeah, I want action.

So I can complain that I can't keep up.

I should go on youtube and start a whole heap of pointless threads.


----------



## El Caco

OMFG awesome grandma knitting video check it out.


----------



## Zepp88

If you flood youtube with anymore stupidity than it already has it might get overloaded and crash.






Go.


----------



## El Caco

I didn't say that right.

I meant I will go there and find videos and start threads here.

OMFG best paint drying vid ever.


----------



## Zepp88

GO!


----------



## Desecrated

Am I getting dissed in this thread ????


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Am I getting dissed in this thread ????



 no i don't think so.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> I should go on youtube and start a whole heap of pointless threads.



Because that is kinda my trademark.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

no im just bored


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, indeed it is. 

Doesn't mean it's not funny though.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> no im just bored



Thats usually my excuse to


----------



## Desecrated

Another WTF video from youtube.


----------



## Zepp88

:eatbrains:


----------



## El Caco

WAKE THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Karl Hungus said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> We don't need no stinking E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

i'm off gotta do some shit.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



Do you know what show that quote is from?


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> Do you know what show that quote is from?



Your face.


----------



## Zepp88

flsjwm


----------



## Zepp88

THIS IS NOT A POST


----------



## Zepp88

TIME TO INVADE!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

good teatime


----------



## El Caco

:hell:


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Do you know what show that quote is from?



I can't even remember your quote. And I guess I didn't even notice it was from a show!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

j00 guys and your emoticons


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> j00 guys and your emoticons



Sorry


----------



## El Caco

Homer Simpson said:


> We don't need no stinking E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Da fonque, da fonque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

i love you guys.


----------



## Desecrated

wub you 2


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

asfe


----------



## g3rmanium

E.-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

jljilkujluhkyjgtfhdrgsgafeaefeafaefssrgtdhgukhilljo;pjo;hilukg


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E,


----------



## Lee

E~


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

[email protected]


----------



## Lee

E#


----------



## Lee

E$


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## Lee

E&


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## Lee

E(


----------



## Lee

E)


----------



## Lee

E_


----------



## Lee

E+


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E\


----------



## Lee

E]


----------



## Lee

E[


----------



## Lee

E'


----------



## Lee

E"


----------



## Lee

E;


----------



## Lee

E:


----------



## Lee

E<


----------



## Lee

E>


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## D-EJ915

assa


----------



## Azyiu

and we move on to F now?


----------



## Lucky Seven

ef


----------



## D-EJ915

FFFF!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

F#


----------



## Azyiu

F#m


----------



## D-EJ915

ZEM!


----------



## arnoroth661

Azyiu said:


> F#m



F#(no3rd)add9


----------



## Desecrated

F#maj7#5


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Desecrated

3123


----------



## Randy

-[pppppp 


^
My cat just typed that.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## Zepp88

bn  '/

^My face just typed that.


----------



## g3rmanium

F~


----------



## g3rmanium

Np: I:\Audio\Grindcore\Carcass - Reek Of Putrefaction\19-Manifestation Of Verrucose Urethra.mp3


----------



## Zepp88

Is Carcass kicking your face right now?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> bn
> '/
> 
> ^My face just typed that.



 Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Is Carcass kicking your face right now?



Carcass could kick my face more if their drummer's timing were a little better.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Carcass could kick my face more if their drummer's timing were a little better.



Aye.


Opeth is kicking my face right now....but it's a pretty part right now....so they're actually sort of caressing my face


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Np: I:\Audio\Grindcore\Carcass - Reek Of Putrefaction\19-Manifestation Of Verrucose Urethra.mp3



not E:\ !??!??


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> not E:\ !??!??



 

In fact, I do have an E:\ drive but it's just a 512 MB memory stick so hardly enough place for my music!


----------



## loktide

Ge's E:\ drive << *


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> In fact, I do have an E:\ drive but it's just a 512 MB memory stick so hardly enough place for my music!



Could you post a pic of this.


wtf are you running and why?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Ge's E:\ drive << *


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> F.





E > F


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Could you post a pic of this.



Of my USB stick?



Zepp88 said:


> wtf are you running and why?



Where?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> E > F



 F!


----------



## Randy

Schtick-E: ....

Code for "porn"?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Of my USB stick?
> 
> 
> 
> Where?





KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> pwnt.



I don't see what's so funny about a 512 MB USB drive?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Schtick-E: ....
> 
> Code for "porn"?


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> KICK HIS FACE!!



JAM WITH MY FACE NOW !!!!11


----------



## Zepp88

levelhead86 said:


> JAM WITH MY FACE NOW !!!!11



WE'RE ROCKIN NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I don't see what's so funny about a 512 MB USB drive?




Puny drive.

Gets beat up for lunch money.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Puny drive.
> 
> Gets beat up for lunch money.



I also own a 2 GB USB drive.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I also own a 2 GB USB drive.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Grind!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Grind!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



What kind of grind?


----------



## Randy

Porn-Grind


----------



## asmegin_slayer

levelhead86 said:


> Porn-Grind



can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

asmegin_slayer said:


> can you elaborate on that?



Bands such as *languge NSFW*:







> Necrocannibalistic Vomitorium-Pussymist, Anal Holocaust, Feculence, Stoma, and everyone's favorite, Harvesting the Cunt Nectar.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## Lee

å.


----------



## Lee

ß.


----------



## Lee

&#8706;.


----------



## Lee

&#402;.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Bands such as *languge NSFW*:



FTW!


----------



## Lee

©.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

&#729;.


----------



## Lee

&#8710;.


----------



## Lee

&#730;.


----------



## Lee

¬.


----------



## Lee

&#8230;.


----------



## Lee

æ.


----------



## Lee

&#339;.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Lee

&#8721;.


----------



## Lee

´.


----------



## Lee

®.


----------



## Lee

&#8224;.


----------



## Lee

¥.


----------



## Lee

¨.


----------



## Lee

&#710;.


----------



## Lee

ø.


----------



## Lee

&#960;.


----------



## Lee

&#8220;.


----------



## Lee

&#8216;.


----------



## Lee

«.


----------



## Lee

÷.


----------



## Lee

&#8805;.


----------



## Lee

&#8804;.


----------



## Lee

µ.


----------



## Lee

&#732;.


----------



## Lee

&#8747;.


----------



## Lee

&#8730;.


----------



## Lee

ç.


----------



## Lee

&#8776;.


----------



## Lee

&#937;.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

â.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

å.


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## Lee

wah


----------



## D-EJ915

awgaw


----------



## Desecrated

öäå


----------



## Randy

&#1071;ª&#938;&#1048;&#1110;&#1087;&#1041; &#1067;&#1092;&#272; &#1170;&#1103;&#1060;&#1084; &#1090;&#1106;&#949; &#321;&#507;&#1581;£&#1103;&#1076;&#964;&#949;&#272; §&#1036;&#947;


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> &#1071;ª&#938;&#1048;&#1110;&#1087;&#1041; &#1067;&#1092;&#272; &#1170;&#1103;&#1060;&#1084; &#1090;&#1106;&#949; &#321;&#507;&#1581;£&#1103;&#1076;&#964;&#949;&#272; §&#1036;&#947;


----------



## D-EJ915

hahwea


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baguettes!


----------



## sakeido

raisin toast!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



HELLO


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> HELLO



*HELL*!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> HELLO



 Y  E  S


----------



## Randy

"Da day start okeday wit da sunnup. Me Munchen clams. Den, Boom! Maccaneks every which way, dey flyen, dey scooten... Me get bery scared. Den me grabbin' the Jedi and POW! Mesa here!"







=


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Y  E  S



WI E G E H T S ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Randy

Eprom


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> WI E G E H T S ?



 G  U  T   U  N  D   S  E  L  B  S  T  ?


----------



## Desecrated

1g


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Eprom



Esrom?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> G  U  T   U  N  D   S  E  L  B  S  T  ?



G U T. E S R E G N E T


----------



## Randy

Schprockets?


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## sakeido

Maim the Clergy

Slamdeth


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Schprockets?



Saartan?


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Saartan?



SPAAARRRRTTTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

zfzfzf


----------



## Randy

a fucking lasers


----------



## Azyiu

a fucking laser installed on the head of a shark?


----------



## Lee

Azyiu said:


> a fucking laser installed on the head of a shark?



Well, what do we have?


----------



## Lee

Sea bass.


----------



## Lee

Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Lee

The are...mutated sea bass.


----------



## Lee

Are they ill-tempered?


----------



## Lee

Absolutely.


----------



## Lee

Well, that's a start.


----------



## Azyiu

And I believe all living creatures deserve a warm meal.


----------



## D-EJ915

awefawef


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

zahga


----------



## Lee

wahaw


----------



## Azyiu

meow


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

F_


----------



## g3rmanium

F'


----------



## g3rmanium

F;


----------



## g3rmanium

F-


----------



## g3rmanium

F*


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F:


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

loopo


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## D-EJ915

engh


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## D-EJ915

zagha!!


----------



## Randy

AH! 6th green bar!


----------



## D-EJ915

var(x)


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> var(x)


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> var(e)



Fixed.


----------



## metallatem

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Randy

Jinkies.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Fixed.



 + +e-rep


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

§&#961;&#1103;&#1105;&#916;&#272;&#302;&#1081;&#1073; &#1035;&#1077; &#273;&#305;&#351;*E*å&#399;


----------



## loktide

1EEt


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Randy

loktide said:


> 1EEt



&#301;&#324;&#271;E&#931;&#273;


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E´


----------



## Lee

É.


----------



## Randy

FEAST!


----------



## Groff

IDK my BFF E.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> FEAST!



SOUND THE HORN!!!


----------



## playstopause

Woooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## playstopause

Bring da F-U-N!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

'CAUSE WE ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

ALL DAY AND ALL NIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Grr.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> FEAST!



On splattered body cavities?


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## playstopause

G FTW!


----------



## Lee

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> G FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Lee

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

F~


----------



## Lee

é.


----------



## g3rmanium

F;


----------



## g3rmanium

F_


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F~


----------



## Randy

FEAST!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

By my crude calculations... This thread should reach 100,000 posts in approximately a year, but it may be a little more.

Depends on how many people besides g3rmanium post.


----------



## D-EJ915

sup guys


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> By my crude calculations... This thread should reach 100,000 posts in approximately a year, but it may be a little more.
> 
> Depends on how many people besides g3rmanium post.



We're doing our part


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> sup guys


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> sup guys


----------



## yevetz

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## D-EJ915

how was your day? goodnight yevetz


----------



## yevetz

D-EJ915 said:


> how was your day? goodnight yevetz



Not really good.......but all was gone in evening 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42016-semething-weird-me.html


----------



## D-EJ915

Isee


----------



## Randy

Page 4343.... neet.


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## Lee

Hey


----------



## Lee

Guess what?


----------



## Lee

4344


----------



## Azyiu

I lost count...


----------



## playstopause

*I dont know where Im going
But, I sure know where Ive been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what Im looking for
Oh lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

Im just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on loves sweet charity
An Im gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *I dont know where Im going
> But, I sure know where Ive been
> Hanging on the promises
> In songs of yesterday
> An Ive made up my mind,
> I aint wasting no more time
> But, here I go again
> Here I go again
> 
> Tho I keep searching for an answer,
> I never seem to find what Im looking for
> Oh lord, I pray
> You give me strength to carry on,
> cos I know what it means
> To walk along the lonely street of dreams
> 
> An here I go again on my own
> Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
> Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
> An Ive made up my mind
> I aint wasting no more time
> 
> Im just another heart in need of rescue,
> Waiting on loves sweet charity
> An Im gonna hold on
> For the rest of my days,
> cos I know what it means
> To walk along the lonely street of dreams
> 
> An here I go again on my own
> Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
> Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
> An Ive made up my mind
> I aint wasting no more time
> 
> But, here I go again,
> Here I go again,
> Here I go again,
> Here I go...
> 
> An Ive made up my mind,
> I aint wasting no more time
> 
> An here I go again on my own
> Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
> Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
> cos I know what it means
> To walk along the lonely street of dreams
> 
> An here I go again on my own
> Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
> Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
> An Ive made up my mind
> I aint wasting no more time...
> 
> But, here I go again,
> Here I go again,
> Here I go again,
> Here I go,
> Here I go again...*





Pure poetry.


----------



## Zepp88

I should kick your face.


----------



## playstopause

_*Conflict, terror, hear the noise 
You're in the edge of a nerve-racking force 
Oh my god, here's a fight 
Never siege, never riot, must defy 

When you look at me, what do you see 
Another trophy like a fuckin dead beat 
Close your eyes, take a step inside 
guess what i took your life/step back uncover your eyes ( cant get this line yet) 
insanity and normality (is/its) not What you call reality 
What you will, always want 
it was the day that you should die 

I dont give a flying fuck motherfucker 
I dont give a flying fuck motherfucker 
I dont give a flying 
I dont give a flying 
I dont give a flying FUCK! *_


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## playstopause

Out for


----------



## playstopause

_*Sometimes you kick
Sometimes you get kicked
Sometimes you kick

Come on come on come on come

I look around unsatisfied
At what they're giving me
Then I think to myself
Is there someone else
Who feels the same as me
Do you feel the same baby

When my back is broken
When the mountain moves away
All the dreams and promises
That we give
We give away

Sometimes you kick
Sometimes you get kicked
Sometimes you kick
Sometimes you get kicked

Look ahead
But don't mix it up
Baby look ahead
To better days and better ways
Make peace with flesh and blood
Make peace with your love
Nothing more I could ask of you
In the end this is the truth*_


----------



## D-EJ915

cob lyrics = magical


----------



## Lucky Seven

Someday, when I meet the right girl...I'm going to take off my pants and she'll be like, "OMG YOU HAVE TWO OF THEM?" and I'll be all like, "But of coarse I have two, I mean after all, they are DUAL POLYPHONIC ARPEGGIATORS!"


----------



## Zepp88

My face does not approve.


----------



## Zepp88

Take it. It's yours, it's always been.


----------



## Zepp88

We have such sights to show you.


----------



## Zepp88

We will tear your soul apart.


----------



## Zepp88

Come to Daddy.


----------



## Zepp88

It's me...Frank.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I will puke maggots into your eye sockets.


----------



## D-EJ915

puking sucks


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

What's your pleasure Mr. Cotton?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> What's your pleasure Mr. Cotton?



Children


----------



## Zepp88

The box, you opened it, we came.


----------



## Zepp88

Lucky Seven said:


> Children



ENGAGE THE CUBOSPHERE.

ELIMINATE ALL ORGANIC MATTER.


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

t3h cub3z0rz!


----------



## Zepp88

HUMANS!!! PWNT!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> Someday, when I meet the right girl...I'm going to take off my pants and she'll be like, "OMG YOU HAVE TWO OF THEM?" and I'll be all like, "But of coarse I have two, I mean after all, they are DUAL POLYPHONIC ARPEGGIATORS!"


wtf XD


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf XD



PREPARE TO BE CUBED.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wheeee



GARAGAR!


----------



## D-EJ915

*kisshu*


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww


----------



## Lucky Seven

Jeff's avatar's gayness > stitch's overall gayness


----------



## D-EJ915

kowaru <3


----------



## Zepp88

Lucky Seven said:


> Jeff's avatar's gayness > stitch's overall gayness


----------



## D-EJ915

:/


----------



## Zepp88

erm...what happened with Desecrated, I see he's banz0red


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo [email protected]


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> erm...what happened with Desecrated, I see he's banz0red


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



But why?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated being banned is lame....


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will zum bett...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Desecrated being banned is lame....


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will zum bett...



Wie lange bist du denn schon auf?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wie lange bist du denn schon auf?



Ach....um...vier Stunden


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach....um...vier Stunden



Und schon platt?


----------



## Zepp88

platt?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> platt?



kaputt, müde, fertig, im Eimer.


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso.


Ja.....verdammt platt....


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.
> 
> 
> Ja.....verdammt platt....



Und warum?


----------



## Zepp88

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeE


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und warum?



Es ist jezt 5:22AM.....ich bin zum Arbeit.....Ich hab um acht uhr gestern geaufstehen(is that even right??)...


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist jezt 5:22AM.....ich bin zum Arbeit.....Ich hab um acht uhr gestern geaufstehen(is that even right??)...



Ahso. Hast du nicht eben gesagt, du wärst erst seit vier Stunden auf?


----------



## Zepp88

imeltismnentoalkshoaislkfaowot haaweorioaskdmtnaos halitosis waofasktoiwynlaow etkksothnenl,x owyuotulskdn fwoierualkkdmwoeurkandjf woeaudkf weorualskdncmx,aso ojtaio dfajwoeirualkdfnw eriod diarehhja weoriaulkdkfwnoaosdkt,awodoitkwneaosijwnalsoweur awesome woawitjalksdnotulaksdwoitualkdncmnas owiutka soiweur aosidfonc aoeiure asodfkvnx aoweitua dsf weoruas d face aodiuwktnant woeoutask fwbeotuaopsd f oweiua sdfk kick oweijortajksdnfoieutoahs dh his asdfasdfdasjdfkl;asjdkfasjdl;fasdfj;lasdfjk;asdfjk;asdfjoqweqertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwertyqwerty


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ahso. Hast du nicht eben gesagt, du wärst erst seit vier Stunden auf?



Too tired to understand that..


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Too tired to understand that..


----------



## Zepp88

<---- MENSCH....










yagayagayagayaga.....



<----QUATSCH....


mudemudemudemudemudemudemudemudemudemude



<----muss schlafen.


adfadfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfwasdwasdwasdwasd


<--- Zabaduschne!doweras.dflwer


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <---- MENSCH....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yagayagayagayaga.....
> 
> 
> 
> <----QUATSCH....
> 
> 
> mudemudemudemudemudemudemudemudemudemude
> 
> 
> 
> <----muss schlafen.
> 
> 
> adfadfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfwasdwasdwasdwasd
> 
> 
> <--- Zabaduschne!doweras.dflwer


----------



## Zepp88

toodiddly doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

N!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

MUß SCHLAFEN!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MUß SCHLAFEN!!!



Na dann schlaf doch ein bißchen, z.B. auf der Toilette!


----------



## Zepp88

Du schlafst im Toilette gern??


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du schlafst im Toilette gern??



Ich dachte, du bist auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich dachte, du bist auf der Arbeit?



Immer.














nee...


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Immer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nee...



Na dann leg dich doch hin?


----------



## Zepp88

U.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Na dann leg dich doch hin?



Zwiebeln Salat


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

Geschicht Gefickt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln Salat



*pups*


----------



## Zepp88

Schlagzeugschlange.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Bodenbaquette


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schlagzeugschlange.



So ein Quatsch.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bodenbaquette


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

An Boden?


----------



## El Caco

I'm in.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

I miss my computer.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> I miss my computer.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



I'm on Lollie's computer as I left the power supply to my MBP at my in-laws.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> I'm on Lollie's computer as I left the power supply to my MBP at my in-laws.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

F,


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> X.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

K-


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## playstopause

FOUDE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## playstopause

FOUDE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

FOUDE LA pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIiiiiiiIIIiiiiiIiiiIiIiiIIIii


----------



## Randy

Chuck Norris is mean....


----------



## D-EJ915

I see


----------



## Randy

KT77-JJ Matched Quad?

Yes please.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~


----------



## Randy

Tung-Sol 12AX7?

Yes please.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Randy

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

in class whoo~~~


----------



## Randy

Huh duh wha'? 

Ni.


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

class is boring~~


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ass is not boring~~



Fixed.


----------



## D-EJ915

tree


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> class is boring~~



 That's why I don't go to my Wednesday class from 2-3:15


----------



## D-EJ915

:/


----------



## Randy

I just show up to class naked and see how long it takes them to kick me out... an added bonus is to see who's willing to touch my nude body, whilst trying to force me out. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Good day to you, sir.



Who, me?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I just show up to class naked and see how long it takes them to kick me out... an added bonus is to see who's willing to touch my nude body, whilst trying to force me out. Keeps things interesting.



Send pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

43600!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Who, me?





g3rmanium said:


> Send pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111



 E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> 6.



7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Randy

.69.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

19


----------



## Lee

20


----------



## Lee

Alright, got to stop. I really need to work on this project


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Randy

Moneyshot.....


----------



## D-EJ915

in class once again


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> in class whoo~~~



Hardgay?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, big O


----------



## Lee

Lucky Seven said:


> Hardgay?



 ?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay ass! <3


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Jeff, that avatar is creepy.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Jeff, that avatar is creepy.


no, it's fucking hot


----------



## El Caco

WTF


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## playstopause

Goooooooooooooooood night!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Azyiu

Good morning! Hell, it is early here in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong!


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


> Good night


good night


----------



## Zepp88

Hello!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Zepp88

Fist!


----------



## Lee

ing?


----------



## Azyiu

Love Fist!


----------



## D-EJ915

squeee


----------



## Azyiu

Love Fist ruled the 80's... and their tours were banned thru out the world!  Now coming to Vice City!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

qweee


----------



## Zepp88

squealch.


----------



## playstopause

_
I follow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 
An August summer night 
Soldiers passing by 
Listening to the wind of change 

The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change 

Chorus: 
Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

Walking down the street 
Distant memories 
Are buried in the past forever 

I fallow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

The wind of change blows straight 
Into the face of time 
Like a stormwind that will ring 
The freedom bell for peace of mind 
Let your balalaika sing 
What my guitar wants to say 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change _


----------



## D-EJ915

squeamish


----------



## Zepp88

Turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey


----------



## playstopause

Turkey sandwich?


----------



## playstopause

Don't forget the mayonaise!


----------



## playstopause

HI HI HI


----------



## playstopause

_We're leaving together,
But still it's farewell
And maybe we'll come back,
To earth, who can tell?
I guess there is no one to blame
We're leaving ground
Will things ever be the same again?

It's the final countdown...

We're heading for Venus and still we stand tall
Cause maybe they've seen us and welcome us all
With so many light years to go and things to be found
I'm sure that we'll all miss her so._


----------



## D-EJ915

loopholes


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause

^

red face.


----------



## playstopause

hi hi hi ...


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Real Steve 

Fake Steve


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

take my hand now!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> take my hand now!


----------



## D-EJ915

KILL TO LIVE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello all.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann. 



Bewbs.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> 
> Bewbs.



Brewtal bewbs?


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Zepp88

Busenhalter.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.



Got pics?


----------



## Zepp88

Yes....lots....NWS...


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> B.



BH.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yes....lots....NWS...



I heard rumors of SFW bewbs?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BH.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I heard rumors of SFW bewbs?



Nipple free?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.q


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nipple free?



Who knows?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

FLICK THE DEATH SWITCH!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> FLICK THE DEATH SWITCH!


----------



## g3rmanium

F,


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



​


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

43700!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

pizdetz?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> pizdetz?



PIZDETZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## El Caco

PUK!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> PHUK!!!



fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> fixed




It's a Aussie slav thing. Instead of saying fuck quite a few say puk (pronounced puck, actually if you asked them to spell it they would probably spell pak), as in puking a bloody pullshit or puk off u puking pufta.


----------



## Zepp88

mista t is a bitch.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

SMELL MY FACE!!!


----------



## Michael

What a strange post. I've never heard of anyone smelling other peoples faces before.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SMELL MY FACE!!!



:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

EITMonline.com: The Official Website of Elliot In The Morning

Enjoy, local radio show here


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> EITMonline.com: The Official Website of Elliot In The Morning
> 
> Enjoy, local radio show here


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



It's for your own good. 








EITMonline.com: The Official Website of Elliot In The Morning


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42165-elliot-morning.html


----------



## El Caco

Wheeee!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42165-elliot-morning.html



Stop fucking spamming!


----------



## Zepp88

I'll spam your face.


----------



## El Caco

PIZDETZ!!!

:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

(.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'll spam your face.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## amonb




----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> F.



G.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> G.



M-maybe.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo.~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

B:


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Randy

Ziltoid, ziltoid. Ah-ha-ha-ah-ha....


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Randy

EDIT: I'd also like to add that my rep is 2228; a sign maybe? I think so.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lee

WTF


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah dunno


----------



## Randy

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## D-EJ915

seems that way


----------



## Randy

It's my way or the highway.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Lee

thump!


----------



## Lee

chump


----------



## Lee

dump


----------



## Lee

hump


----------



## Lee

sump


----------



## Lee

bump


----------



## Lee

&#8747;¨µ&#960;.


----------



## Randy

Mordor


----------



## metallatem

*<*
----


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Randy

Fap-O-Matic


----------



## Lee

Fap-O-Rama?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Fap-O-Rama?


----------



## D-EJ915

cheesy


----------



## Groff

Fap-o-matic 2000... And 1!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Fap-o-matic 2000... And 1!



When did that one come out? EI GOTZA GO GATZ 1 NOAW!


----------



## Lee

Just wait for the Fap-O-Matic '08


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> It's my way or the highway.



Goodby then!


----------



## D-EJ915

eyes sewn shut


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> eyes sewn shut



The only way to go!


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1-


----------



## g3rmanium

43800!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


hi


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> Ummm...no.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo~~


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco

nothing


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

Trees.


----------



## progmetaldan

woo


----------



## Zepp88

I think I may invest in two new Schecter cases....


I have an old ass diamond series case before they started molding them Gator style, it's tore up as hell..


----------



## D-EJ915

I'z your noo dictatoor


----------



## Zepp88

I'z got vendettaz.


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Zepp88

blarp.


----------



## El Caco

again again


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Zepp88

Eet fuk.


----------



## D-EJ915

umm no


----------



## Zepp88

^ Twinkletits.


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

real Steve.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaa!


----------



## El Caco

hello :truckin: dude.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> hello :truckin: dude.



:yeehaw:


----------



## El Caco

yeah I'm back on my computer


----------



## Zepp88

Stitch is a carrier of the gay virus.






















































LOOK OUT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Azyiu

&#20320;&#22909;&#21966;&#65311;


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Azyiu

Stimpy! You are a stoopid, fat, dumb, EEdiot!


----------



## g3rmanium

:bolombolombolom:


----------



## g3rmanium

Azyiu said:


> Stimpy! You are a stoopid, fat, dumb, EEdiot!



Ren & Stimpy = the best cartoon evar.


----------



## El Caco

hmmm....


----------



## Zepp88

mit Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> mit Johann


----------



## Zepp88

"No sir....I don't like it"


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Do you guys get English Ren and Stimpy or is it overdubbed in German?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> "No sir....I don't like it"



"WAS FÜR EIN PODEX!"


----------



## Zepp88

^Spinst


<---Has a fucking lasers in it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Do you guys get English Ren and Stimpy or is it overdubbed in German?



Natürlich auf Deutsch, aber die Übersetzung war sehr, sehr gut.

Bei Garfield war die Übersetzung auch immer klasse.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Natürlich auf Deutsch, aber die Übersetzung war sehr, sehr gut.
> 
> Bei Garfield war die Übersetzung auch immer klasse.



Ahso, wie klingst die (characters) auf?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

^ Johann

<Not Johann

V Probably Johann.


----------



## El Caco

wrong


----------



## Zepp88

^win

<pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, wie klingst die (characters) auf?



Lustig. Habs schon lange nicht mehr gehört, aber es war vom Charakter so ähnlich wie in der Originalversion.

"Prrrrooooooduzent, waaasdaas?"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Apophis

wow

it's


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO


----------



## g3rmanium

F!!


----------



## El Caco

one to go


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO WAZOO



:truckin:


----------



## El Caco

indeed


----------



## Zepp88

:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :truckin:



:fuckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

WHEEE!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Top of the morning to ya, G2rmanium!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Top of the morning to ya, G2rmanium!



Hello hello hello!


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42249-666.html


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

43900!


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Lee

O.


----------



## Randy

Time to make the doughnuts!

*shoots a hostage


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Time to make the doughnuts!
> 
> *shoots a hostage


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



Oh... that...? That was nothing. Move along.

*pushes body under table


----------



## Lee

Doughnuts


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Oh... that...? That was nothing. Move along.
> 
> *pushes body under table



Ah ok!


----------



## Randy

The lycanthrope can assume a hybrid form that
is a mix of its humanoid and animal forms. Hybrids have hands
and can use weapons, but can also attack with its teeth and
claws. Lycanthropes in hybrid form retain their human
intelligence and can use all the abilities the human form and
animal form possess. Lycanthropes in hybrid form can spread
the disease with their bite.

Also, an Orcish spellcaster with 5 1st level, 3 2nd level, 3
3rd level, and 1 4th level spell has the maximum of 24 spell
levels. The Castle Keeper selects these spells from both the
cleric and wizard spell lists, and they are permanently fixed. The
1st level spells increase the shaman's XP by 500 (5x100). The
2nd level spells increase the shaman's XP by 600 (3x200). The
3rd level spells increase the shaman's XP by 900 (3x300), and
the 4th level spell increases it by 400.


----------



## El Caco

hmmm....


----------



## g3rmanium

K-


----------



## Lee

K+


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

#.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

One thousand dollars cash maney.


----------



## g3rmanium

I-


----------



## El Caco

I give you five dollar, you take it or leave it


----------



## Randy

*leaves it


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *leaves it


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy

G. String.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> G. String.



F. String.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Randy

Vike. King.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gob.


----------



## Randy

Great big gobs of...


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhh yeah!!


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Desecrated

I'm back.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm back.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm back.


----------



## D-EJ915

alright, keep postin!!


----------



## Lee

As you wish.


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

19


----------



## Lee

20


----------



## Lee

21


----------



## Lee

22


----------



## Lee

23


----------



## Lee

24


----------



## Lee

25


----------



## Lee

26


----------



## Lee

27


----------



## Lee

28


----------



## Lee

29


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

30


----------



## Lee

31


----------



## Lee

32


----------



## Lee

33


----------



## Lee

34


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice Lee!


----------



## Lee

35


----------



## Lee

36


----------



## Lee

37


----------



## Lee

38


----------



## Lee

39


----------



## Lee

40


----------



## Lee

41


----------



## Lee

42


----------



## Lee

43


----------



## Lee

44


----------



## D-EJ915

posting!


----------



## Lee

45


----------



## Lee

46


----------



## Lee

47


----------



## Lee

48


----------



## Lee

49


----------



## Lee

50


----------



## Lee

51


----------



## Lee

52


----------



## Lee

53


----------



## Lee

54


----------



## Lee

55


----------



## Lee

56


----------



## Lee

57


----------



## Lee

58


----------



## Lee

59


----------



## Lee

60


----------



## Lee

61


----------



## Lee

62


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a solution


----------



## Lee

63


----------



## Lee

64


----------



## Lee

65


----------



## Lee

66


----------



## Lee

67


----------



## Lee

68


----------



## Lee

69


----------



## Lee

70


----------



## Lee

71


----------



## Lee

72


----------



## Lee

73


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Lee

74


----------



## Lee

75


----------



## Lee

76


----------



## Lee

77


----------



## Lee

78


----------



## Lee

79


----------



## Lee

80


----------



## Lee

81


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

82


----------



## Lee

83


----------



## Lee

84


----------



## Lee

85


----------



## Lee

86


----------



## Lee

87


----------



## Lee

88


----------



## Lee

89


----------



## Lee

90


----------



## Lee

91


----------



## Lee

92


----------



## Lee

93


----------



## Lee

94


----------



## Lee

95


----------



## Lee

96


----------



## Lee

97


----------



## Lee

98


----------



## Lee

99


----------



## Lee

100


----------



## Lee

Okay, enough for now


----------



## Lee

To be continued


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee


----------



## Lee

to the king of E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> to the king of E.



 E


----------



## D-EJ915

I put my hot plug in your socket


----------



## Kotex

Almost half way!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I put my hot plug in your socket



fap fap fap....


----------



## D-EJ915

half way there ~~~~ ok


----------



## Groff

*E.​*


----------



## D-EJ915

hehehe


----------



## El Caco

Good morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Randy

poopen sheutsen


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!!!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Randy

Tinkle.


----------



## Zepp88

Quatsch.


----------



## progmetaldan

Vai


----------



## Randy

Snuff movies aren't rea....

*girl gets shot in the head, and the screen goes black


----------



## D-EJ915

ahaa!!!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ahaa!!!



"And fuck all of you...because I quit! Alright?*That's it! Good night!*"


----------



## Zepp88

levelhead86 said:


> Snuff movies aren't rea....
> 
> *girl gets shot in the head, and the screen goes black



Absolutely sick video....I hate that shit....


----------



## D-EJ915

waha!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

levelhead86 said:


> "And fuck all of you...because I quit! Alright?*That's it! Good night!*"



Filter?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> *E.​*



*F.​*


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Ja, quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Desecrated

d.(


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Desecrated

onion


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> onion


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

44100!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## Desecrated

g!


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

G¤E


----------



## Desecrated

s¤e


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

:banned:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



I feel your pain.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

clay


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I feel your pain.



Everybody does.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


>




thanks, that was interesting.


----------



## Adamh1331

Lucky Seven said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Lee

O.


----------



## Lee

L.


----------



## Lee

H.


----------



## Lee

Someone's playing shitty 80's pop outside


----------



## Lee

*hits random on iPod and Soundgarden saves Lee*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Someone's playing shitty 80's pop outside



KICK HIS FACE!!!

Run out in the nude with a pighead on a stick and cast some Babylonian deathspells on his and his seed.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

*Googles Babylonian death spells


----------



## Lee

Now, where to find a pig's head....


----------



## D-EJ915

ho ho hooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

turn up the bass!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> turn up the bass!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## D-EJ915

ra ra!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha!!!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## El Caco

rawnchi


----------



## D-EJ915

yes raunchy


----------



## Michael

"Eh, no biggy..."
"Yes biggy."

From Futurama. hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

*:domo::heart:*


----------



## Lee

You're such an R-tard


----------



## Lee

.........I are not R-tard.


----------



## Michael

You mean E-tard right?


----------



## Lee

It's a South Park quote


----------



## Michael

Oh.


----------



## D-EJ915

come on post a pic in teh vinnie vincent thread


----------



## Zepp88

SPOON!! CRACK SPOON!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sp00n


----------



## D-EJ915

rusty


----------



## Desecrated

butchering, bloodbath and beyond.


----------



## Zepp88

The Sweet Suffering.


----------



## Desecrated

Sweet, Suffering and Syphilis.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sweet, Suffering and Syphilis.


----------



## El Caco

ello ello


----------



## Zepp88

GREETARS!!!


----------



## Desecrated

zepp88


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> zepp88


----------



## Azyiu

!redruM !redruM


----------



## Desecrated

Azyiu said:


> !redruM !redruM



Preacher X : Av Hatet Kommen CD - RedrumMedia.com


----------



## arnoroth661

50k by Christmas? Why not?


----------



## Lee

We can try


----------



## Lee

Speaking of which...


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

L.


----------



## Lee

J.


----------



## Lee

S.


----------



## Lee

A.


----------



## Lee

B.


----------



## Lee

ß.


----------



## Lee

&#729;&#710;


----------



## Lee

µ&#732;


----------



## Lee

´®


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## Lee

boo


----------



## Lee

hoo


----------



## Lee

zoo


----------



## Lee

moo


----------



## Lee

roo


----------



## Lee

poo


----------



## arnoroth661

Amen, pass the collection plate again!


----------



## Desecrated

poh!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

posted


----------



## Desecrated

44200


----------



## D-EJ915

lee was getting it on


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> lee was getting it on

































































I wish


----------



## D-EJ915

okay


----------



## Desecrated

You can get it on with me,


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

shower time


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> You can get it on with me,


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo


----------



## Lucky Seven

Tuska festival, or Tsukasa festival? I choose Tsukasa.


----------



## D-EJ915

I think my mom sent me that bird thing in an email


----------



## furyinternal

yip


----------



## Lee

I'm hungry


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr :3


----------



## Lee

Screw the Caf


----------



## Lee

I think I'm going to get Jimmy Johns


----------



## Desecrated

I just ate


----------



## D-EJ915

chugga chugga


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I just ate



 My turkey and ham sandwich was awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

ham = win


----------



## Lucky Seven

LICK MY HAM SANDWICH!


----------



## Lee

Only because you asked nicely


----------



## Azyiu

Ham Sandwich....


----------



## El Caco

Roast beef and salad sandwich.


----------



## Azyiu

I just want some damn slaw!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!


----------



## arnoroth661

How is everyone?


----------



## Lee

Good, you?


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Good, you?



I am as a moose with a child.

... Fine.


----------



## Azyiu

Lee said:


> Good, you?



Not bad, just being busy here in the office... yeah, it is damn Monday here in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong.


----------



## D-EJ915

doin alright


----------



## Lee

I'm tired


----------



## D-EJ915

me too, JJ wore me out tonight


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> me too, JJ wore me out tonight



He managed to get you in the van again?


----------



## Lee

Well, I guess you can't force the willing


----------



## El Caco

BANANA!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Well, I guess you can't force the willing


----------



## furyinternal

blub


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck me

ugh, god damnit, fuck


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck me
> 
> ugh, god damnit, fuck



Yeah, fuck you!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaa!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, fuck you!


you're not helping me man T___T


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## El Caco

s7eve's a happy camper


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!!!


----------



## Emiliano

huhuhumuhmumhushumhuhmuamhuamhuamhaumaumahuh


----------



## D-EJ915

bed time


----------



## El Caco

Read and play time for me.


----------



## El Caco

good night


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ha


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good morning johann



Hallo Desecrated, griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 44,285
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 12,331
D-EJ915 8,873
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Desecrated 2,292
Zepp88 1,617
Lee 1,347
Lucky Seven 1,014
Wiggywiggler 781
playstopause 744
s7eve 657
yevetz 648
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
loktide 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Buzz762 318
nitelightboy 261
ZeroSignal 245
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Stitch 220
Sebastian 218
levelhead86 206
Ivan 183
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
arnoroth661 105
Pauly 88
Karl Hungus 81
distressed_romeo 78
bostjan 78
Michael 77
Ryan 76
garcia3441 72
TheMissing 70
Aaron 70
Kotex 59
Alex-D33 57
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 41
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
B Lopez 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 35
Spoongirl 35
Jason 33
ShawnFjellstad 29
Jon 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
ne14muddin 27
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
ohio_eric 26
cow 7 sig 23
Shawn 22
Bound 20
Kakaka 20
Azyiu 19
RgAscendant 17
Leon 16
zimbloth 16
Adam 16
Scott 16
ibzrg1570 16
furyinternal 15
progmetaldan 15
LordOVchaoS 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
metallatem 14
poisonelvis 14
omentremor 13
7StringofAblicK 13
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Hellbound 12
settite 12
jim777 12
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
Adamh1331 11
eaeolian 10
noodles 10
swedenuck 9
Allen Garrow 9
AngelVivaldi 9
Luan 8
cadenhead 8
metalking 8
Martin_777 8
Ror3h 8
Drew 8
Apophis 8
twooos 7
huber 7
TomAwesome 7
Seven 7
techjsteele 7
Emiliano 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
SevenDeadly 6
garden of grey 6
johnw 6
Thomas 6
Popsyche 6
amonb 6
The Arisen 6
sakeido 6
gurugow 6
Battousai 6
metalfiend666 6
Espaul 5
BCrowell 5
oompa 5
Moro 5
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
Snake Doctor 5
Chris 5
drelo 5
Ancestor 4
continental 4
7 Dying Trees 4
b3n 4
Lozek 4
ogisha007 4
skinhead 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Hawksmoor 3
sevenstringdeath 3
jaredowty 3
eelblack2 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Ken 3
skattabrain 3
eleven59 3
Kevan 3
stuz719 3
Satan 3
Regor 3
Sinner 3
asmegin_slayer 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Universalis 3
DelfinoPie 3
iumentum 3
telecaster90 3
Samer 3
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
djpharoah 2
Tim77 2
lepersmeesa 2
Satyr 2
Carrion 2
Jarrett 2
Darth Vader 2
IbanezFan 2
nikt 2
RonGriff 2
Creepy 2
Bammbamm 2
Matt Crooks 2
Coiso 2
Volsung 2
Mark. A 2
nicknuisance 2
David 2
Firebeard 2
bobbyretelle 2
dpm 2
EclecticFinn 1
dtrax 1
8string 1
The Dubya 1
Gabe777 1
Spinedriver 1
Skeksis 1
Tzoni 1
undeadsoldier 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
Memq 1
Mastodon 1
MF_Kitten 1
WayneCustom7 1
Thep 1
kung_fu 1
chavhunter 1
neon_black88 1
jaymz_wylde 1
jacksonplayer 1
Shaman 1
Soma 1
Variant 1
heavy7-665 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
thadood 1
mgood 1
DBDbadreligion 1
ICX357 1
ESPlayer 1
Invader 1
ManBeast 1
th249z 1
777 1
canuck brian 1
InTheRavensName 1
NecroSamist 1
CM_X5 1
god_puppet 1
shadowgenesis 1
ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot 1
Bartok 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
Mr. Test 1
JesseTheMachine 1
ibznorange 1
rummy 1
Labrie 1
malufet 1
Applejelly91 1
jarrydn 1
Demeyes 1
jaxadam 1
nyck 1
Code001 1
KillMAH 1
220BX 1
Jongpil Yun 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 5.26337 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## Desecrated

I need to post more


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## g3rmanium

Surprising to see that fuckhead Eric has almost 3000 posts. I wonder how many of them were <Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST! </Eric>-posts...


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Surprising to see that fuckhead Eric has almost 3000 posts. I wonder how many of them were <Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST! </Eric>-posts...



yeah like we did so much better


----------



## g3rmanium

zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

oans.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

44300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yeah like we did so much better



who gives a shit about Eric anyway?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

*Desecrated Productions*
_Productive desecration since 2004_​


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> who gives a shit about Eric anyway?



The dark wolf


----------



## Desecrated

*I know nothing !!!*​


----------



## Desecrated

The truth is out there!!!​


----------



## Desecrated

*ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!!!*​


----------



## The Dark Wolf

"Fuckhead Eric", eh? 


You're right, I do care. I see that shit again, ask Desecrated how well it works.


Calling other members "fuckehead", I don't care who, is NOT FUCKING TOLERATED. You wanna badmouth people and be stupid, do it in PM.


Warning. Next time results in a ban.


----------



## Desecrated

The Dark Wolf said:


> "Fuckhead Eric", eh?
> 
> 
> You're right, I do care. I see that shit again, ask Desecrated how well it works.
> 
> 
> Calling other members "fuckehead", i I don't care who, is NOT FUCKING TOLERATED. You wanna badmouth people and be stupid, do it in PM.
> 
> 
> Warning. Next time results in a ban.



I think he was joking. 
And also you might want to check the "The world is Ruined"- thread if you don't allow even the slightest curse word towards other members


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

T!


----------



## Desecrated

Temporary phase.


----------



## Desecrated

bom ba bom badada.
bom ba bom baba
bom ba bom badada
bom ba bom bom badadadada


----------



## g3rmanium

The Dark Wolf said:


> Calling other members "fuckehead", I don't care who, is NOT FUCKING TOLERATED. You wanna badmouth people and be stupid, do it in PM.



And that applies to Eric, too?


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Desecrated said:


> I think he was joking.
> And also you might want to check the "The world is Ruined"- thread if you don't allow even the slightest curse word towards other members



And you might wanna check yourself at the door if you keep thinking you can tell me how to moderate. 


I don't give a shit if it's a joke or not. I see it again, consider yourselves warned.


----------



## El Caco

Another one for s7eve


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

The Dark Wolf said:


> And you might wanna check yourself at the door if you keep thinking you can tell me how to moderate.
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if it's a joke or not. I see it again, consider yourselves warned.



Learn how to separate an order and a suggestion  
I'm not telling you how to moderate. I'm just saying that if you don't allow any namecallings, there is a thread with a shitload of namecalling. I'm just trying to help. you can't be mad about that, right ?


----------



## El Caco

Come on now guys. 

There will always be people that rub us the wrong way.

It's no fun to read stuff like that posted above, joke or not.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Consider them one and the same when it comes to insulting members, encouraging a contentious atmosphere, or any generally abusive behavior. 


Have a nice day.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> Come on now guys.
> 
> There will always be people that rub us the wrong way.
> 
> It's no fun to read stuff like that posted above, joke or not.



Then what about the "stitch is gay", JJ is a rapist, Jeff being pedophile and me fucking corpses. I mean those are pretty hard jokes. 
For a couple of months ago you could get away with pretty much anything as long as you added a  behind it.

This is not an argument, I'm just interested in you opinion. 

Ps: if any mod feels that this is inappropriate I can ask this question over PM instead, if I am allowed that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Desecrated said:


> Then what about the "stitch is gay", JJ is a rapist, Jeff being pedophile and me fucking corpses. I mean those are pretty hard jokes.
> For a couple of months ago you could get away with pretty much anything as long as you added a  behind it.



It is all context. Calling members "fuckhead" adds nothing, and it's pretty clearly *not* a joke.

And if you want to fuck corpses, that's on you. Have at it.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## Zepp88

This is getting tooooo heavy





:truckin:
:fuckcorpses:


----------



## Desecrated

The Dark Wolf said:


> It is all context. Calling members "fuckhead" adds nothing, and it's pretty clearly *not* a joke.
> 
> And if you want to fuck corpses, that's on you. Have at it.



Have you asked germanium if it was a joke or not, or are you just assuming ? 
It's good to see that you warned him before banning him. 

I'm not defending johann, But I've never seen him lash out an anybody, So I though of it as a joke when I saw the post. I mean both he and naren has a *couple* of posts in this thread and they seem to get a long...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



:truckin: + :fuckcorpses: = :fucking-roadkill:


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

First of all, I didn't ban him. Besides spammers, you're the ONLY PERSON on this board with that dubious distinction from me. And it obviously bothers you. Remember - a 3-day was basically the minimum, and I afforded you the benefit of the doubt with it. The other moderators were in complete agreement with my decision. (I asked . )

Secondly, part of a moderators's job is to make those distinctions. If it's a joke, fine. PM me, and Naren PM me, then all is well, I was wrong. But if it spirals out of control, that's when we step in. To delete threads, issue warnings, or ban members. Have you even read the rules?

Sevenstring.org - Site Policy


Thirdly, just keep my name out of it. You think when I have forumspy on, and I see "the Dark Wolf", I don't pay attention? Don't fucking talk about me in public, leave my name out of your childish bullshit, and all will be well. You don't see me mentioning you, do you?


I hope that explains things to your satisfaction.  I'm done talking about it, so say what you want. But if I see abusive or disruptive behavior, I'll take what I deem appropriate action, according to the rules of the site. I hope that meets with your approval, Desecrated, since you seem to think you appointed me to the position of moderator.


----------



## Desecrated

and  and


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> and  and


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## Desecrated

The Dark Wolf said:


> First of all, I didn't ban him. Besides spammers, you're the ONLY PERSON on this board with that dubious distinction from me. And it obviously bothers you. Remember - a 3-day was basically the minimum, and I afforded you the benefit of the doubt with it. The other moderators were in complete agreement with my decision. (I asked . )
> 
> Secondly, part of a moderators's job is to make those distinctions. If it's a joke, fine. PM me, and Naren PM me, then all is well, I was wrong. But if it spirals out of control, that's when we step in. To delete threads, issue warnings, or ban members. Have you even read the rules?
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Site Policy
> 
> 
> Thirdly, just keep my name out of it. You think when I have forumspy on, and I see "the Dark Wolf", I don't pay attention? Don't fucking talk about me in public, leave my name out of your childish bullshit, and all will be well. You don't see me mentioning you, do you?
> 
> 
> I hope that explains things to your satisfaction.  I'm done talking about it, so say what you want. But if I see abusive or disruptive behavior, I'll take what I deem appropriate action, according to the rules of the site. I hope that meets with your approval, Desecrated, since you seem to think you appointed me to the position of moderator.



He wrote, who cares about eric anyway. 
I wrote; the dark wolf. 

Did I do anything wrong in assuming that you do care about him, since your actually buddies and been in the same band. 

Once again your assuming without asking. 

Yes I got banned, and no I don't like the methods of it, but we can't go on about that forever. Am I not allowed to even joke about it, or even talk about it, or even mention your name on the forum? 
This to me seems very childish. We should at least be able to have an conversation without getting angry. right ?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



All you need is love!

All you need is love!

All you need is love, sweet manlove, all you need is love !


----------



## El Caco

The thing for me is the ones you mention are obvious that they are in fun but I can see how a new person to the boards might initially not get it.

Also it is normal to insult your mates in fun, Stitch and the mods are friends they know that there is no bad blood between them, when they make fun of each other the way they do it confirms their relationship, it displays the confidence they have in their relationship that it will not be taken the wrong way, and it's funny.

However I still have no idea whether or not the post above was in fun. From what I have read in the past I have got the impression that Johann and Eric don't like each other. I don't enjoy reading insulting posts and it's no fun watching members fight.

A few people here have mentioned (off forum) that they don't like someone. They explained why in a civil manner without resorting to abusive language or childish name calling. I agree with TDW that it should be done in PM, IM or some other form off forum.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> All you need is E!
> 
> All you need is E!
> 
> All you need is E, sweet F, all you need is E!



fix'd.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> However I still have no idea whether or not the post above was in fun. From what I have read in the past I have got the impression that Johann and Eric don't like each other. I don't enjoy reading insulting posts and it's no fun watching members fight.



I'm sorry, I have completely missed that. I thought that most people on this site got along pretty well. I've never really seen any aggressive behavior before between these two members.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I've never really seen any aggressive behavior before between these two members.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> fix'd.



hahahaha. make a techno song out of that and it gets a completely new meaning.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Do you care to elaborate ?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Do you care to elaborate ?



No.


----------



## Desecrated

okay


----------



## El Caco

BANANA!!!


----------



## El Caco

:truckin:


----------



## Desecrated

bananana~~


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## Desecrated

:3


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> :facekick:



that we do need

we have a kick nuts right ?


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

:truckin:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

thanks for the  guys


----------



## El Caco

707


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> 707



congrats


----------



## Desecrated

Start a thread in the sevenstring section about how you love your ibanez. post it 70 times


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## Desecrated

O.


----------



## Desecrated

v.


----------



## Desecrated

e.


----------



## Desecrated

I need more strings.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Ziltoidia Attaxx!!!.


----------



## Desecrated

wha wha whaaaa, squeek squeek, bre bre bre squel.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

drop G tunning on a banjo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> wha wha whaaaa, squeek squeek, bre bre bre squel.



The all new Boss ML-2 Metal Core?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> The all new Boss ML-2 Metal Core?



I need one of those.


----------



## Desecrated

i need one of everything


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

flying spaghetti monster


----------



## Prometheus

(dum de de dum de de dum dum DUM!)


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, that's the back of one of those new emperor sized cabs


----------



## g3rmanium

:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, that's the back of one of those new emperor sized cabs



Hm?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hm?



You know, in my truck, that's where I live.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You know, in my truck, that's where I live.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



E-rep for you, Sir.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

y!


----------



## Desecrated

jabba dabba do


----------



## Desecrated

My dog wants food.


----------



## Desecrated

And food she will get. 

Bye


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

u!


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ted-empty-my-paintball-guns-airtank-pics.html

OMG SPAM


----------



## Randy

I'd like to take a minute to point out that SPAM is MAPS backward.

Thanks you.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> I'd like to take a minute to point out that SPAM is MAPS backward.
> 
> Thanks you.



I would like to take a moment to also point out that racecar backwards spells....well, racecar.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I would like to take a moment to also point out that racecar backwards spells....well, racecar.



Well said. 

*clapping


----------



## Lee

*takes a bow


----------



## Randy

sevenstring.org backward is Grog Nirts Neves.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> sevenstring.org backward is Grog Nirts Neves.



 


Balls backwards is sl lab


----------



## Randy

Report: Company Hired by FBI May have Mob Ties: Internal Affairs News at Officer.com



> The report says the FBI apparently missed a big warning sign: Enopac spelled backwards is Capone.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> sevenstring.org backward is Grog Nirts Neves.



That is gr1m, trve and kvlt!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

*44444*​


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *44444*​



Holy phuck!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Angry Breasts


----------



## Lee

´.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Angry Breasts



Where?!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Where?!



Yeah, where?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Randy

There. You didn't see 'em? You missed out. Sawry.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> There. You didn't see 'em? You missed out. Sawry.



I demand that you find them and show them again


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I demand that you find them and show them again


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Randy

huzzahhazzuh


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Desecrated

Hannibal


----------



## Desecrated

I have a little jacket. it's red and short and steep.


----------



## Desecrated

Mary had a little lamb


----------



## Lee

My next door neighbors just stuck speakers out their windows and were blaring a porno


----------



## Desecrated

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## Lee

I knew about it about a minute beforehand. It was most excellent


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> My next door neighbors just stuck speakers out their windows and were blaring a porno



Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww kitty


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>



That is all.


----------



## Desecrated

4488226644135791123458


----------



## D-EJ915

razza


----------



## arnoroth661

to the max.

Begin ing!!!


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## arnoroth661

yevetz said:


> Good night



 Farewell.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpus!


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> Good night


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

hoozah!


----------



## Lee

Boozah!


----------



## Lee

loozah!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahzah!


----------



## Azyiu

I've been drinking again...


----------



## D-EJ915

ok


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

zang!


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



 How about that cold front?


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> How about that cold front?



It was fine this morning, but it's gotten colder and windier


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> It was fine this morning, but it's gotten colder and windier



I KNOW!


----------



## Lee

It just needs to stop being windy and just snow. That would kick ass. I miss snow


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> It just needs to stop being windy and just snow. That would kick ass. I miss snow



... Why was I thinking you lived in Texas? The moment you said "snow" I knew you weren't a Texan.


----------



## Lee

I haven't seen snow since I moved to North Carolina


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I haven't seen snow since I moved to North Carolina



Where did you move from?


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...astasia-s-first-guitar-day-56k-epic-fail.html


----------



## arnoroth661

this thread


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Where did you move from?



The Cincinnati area. I lived 15 of my 19 years there and I want to go back


----------



## D-EJ915

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lee

Upwards


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



t3h pwn!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## progmetaldan

meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> meh.



ghey.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## El Caco

ello ello


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

LL


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> LL



Cool J?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

O LLO


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> O LLO



LOLOLOL


----------



## Desecrated

kollo


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> kollo


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

P..


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## Desecrated

ups


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ups


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D~


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## loktide

poop®


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Randy

Manboobs.


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## Randy

Jim Slim


----------



## El Caco

TITS


----------



## D-EJ915

I see


----------



## El Caco

I P


----------



## D-EJ915

class time


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ass time



fixed.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Manboobs.


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> class time


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



What ?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> What ?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

XDD


----------



## Randy

Dinty Moore Beef Stew


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



 

You don't want my manlove ?


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Dinty Moore Beef Stew



is epic!


though home made pwns them all


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> You don't want my manlove ?





Bound said:


> is epic!
> 
> 
> though home made pwns them all


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohooo~~~


----------



## Randy

_Da va i Kaupanger syslemennedn hildt ti,
han Ivar Dape å ain svikar ti.
Han Sverre Sigurdssån dai sverga ti, henta inn skatte,
aojifte å maira ti.
Støao ti Saongdøledn va'kkje hjao svikaren Kong Sverre,
men han Magnus Erlingssån berre.
Han Kong Sverre va redde fø å møssa Sågn,
ti Magnus dan ekta kongssån.
Like før Jol i edlevaaottitri, kravde syslepakke ekstra yting,
ti jolavaisla fø seg sjøl å nåken i.
Blobade skolde trast skji.
Arntor frao Kvaole i spissen, me Isak Torjilssån, sønedn has Arnjeir prest,
Gaute å Karlsshåve.
Dissa staute karadn, Saogndøle,
Aisbyggje å Kaupaongsmenn, gjikk mot syslepakke kvitmessedag.
Arge å fodle ao hat.
Eplekjekke Ivar Dape ba om grid,
Arntor å karadn lyste ut krig.
Itte at øks om håve has svinga, va'kkje da mykje grid atte i bringao.
Aover midnatt va mannadrape, pao tjuvpakk å kjeltringa,
svaiti å han Ivar Dape aover. Å Jol da vart i Saogndal_​


----------



## Desecrated

:rejected:


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> _Da va i Kaupanger syslemennedn hildt ti,
> han Ivar Dape å ain svikar ti.
> Han Sverre Sigurdssån dai sverga ti, henta inn skatte,
> aojifte å maira ti.
> Støao ti Saongdøledn va'kkje hjao svikaren Kong Sverre,
> men han Magnus Erlingssån berre.
> Han Kong Sverre va redde fø å møssa Sågn,
> ti Magnus dan ekta kongssån.
> Like før Jol i edlevaaottitri, kravde syslepakke ekstra yting,
> ti jolavaisla fø seg sjøl å nåken i.
> Blobade skolde trast skji.
> Arntor frao Kvaole i spissen, me Isak Torjilssån, sønedn has Arnjeir prest,
> Gaute å Karlsshåve.
> Dissa staute karadn, Saogndøle,
> Aisbyggje å Kaupaongsmenn, gjikk mot syslepakke kvitmessedag.
> Arge å fodle ao hat.
> Eplekjekke Ivar Dape ba om grid,
> Arntor å karadn lyste ut krig.
> Itte at øks om håve has svinga, va'kkje da mykje grid atte i bringao.
> Aover midnatt va mannadrape, pao tjuvpakk å kjeltringa,
> svaiti å han Ivar Dape aover. Å Jol da vart i Saogndal_​



Nice to see some sognamål, don't know if I enjoyed the lyrics but still, some diveristy can be good.


----------



## Randy

That's it.... you asked for it.....


----------



## Desecrated

Your boyfriend?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Your boyfriend?



Yeah, he gives great lump-jobs. Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Yeah, he gives great lump-jobs. Whatever the hell that means.



I don't know either but it kinda arouses me.


----------



## Randy

WELL, HE AND HIS LUMPY GOODNESS IS ALREADY TAKEN.


----------



## Desecrated

it's okay, I can always drown my sorrow inside apophis.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Randy

'Downing your sorrow'? Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> 'Downing your sorrow'? Is that what the kids are calling it these days?



Like fuck!


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> 'Downing your sorrow'? Is that what the *kids* are calling it these days?



I'm 5 years older then you


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



  ​


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Like fuck!



Do you accept my manlove then ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm 5 years older then you


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Do you accept my manlove then ?



Like fuck!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'm 5 years older then you



Well excuse me... do you want me to help you cross the street too? Go take your metamucil and go to bed, old man.


----------



## Desecrated

Nothing beats flirting with young guys on the internet


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Nothing beats flirting with young guys on the internet


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Well excuse me... do you want me to help you cross the street too? Go take your metamucil and go to bed, old man.



HAHAHAHAhahaha

You can cross my street any day you want


----------



## Randy

Dubble-You Tee Eff


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

man that would suck


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Like fuck!



Thanks


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> man that would suck


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## sakeido

My new band is named Super Slamdeath Sausage Shortage


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> My new band is named Super Slamdeath Sausage Shortage



I like it. your first song title should be "my dog just farted" just to give away some really odd signals.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

sakeido said:


> My new band is named Super Slamdeath Sausage Shortage



Why not Satans Penis?


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Desecrated

G-spot


----------



## D-EJ915

zing!


----------



## Desecrated

zimbloth


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## sakeido

g3rmanium said:


> Why not Satans Penis?



I need more alliteration


----------



## Desecrated

it's nice to see this thread moving along.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zing!



ka-blam.


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> I need more alliteration



so thats what the kids call it these days


----------



## g3rmanium

sakeido said:


> I need more alliteration



Satans Penis Alliteration!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> so thats what the kids call it these days


----------



## sakeido

Desecrated said:


> I like it. your first song title should be "my dog just farted" just to give away some really odd signals.



That'll be the B side to our first single, "Ungentle Disembowlment"


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



breee


----------



## Desecrated

brre bree squeak!


----------



## g3rmanium

sakeido said:


> That'll be the B side to our first single, "Ungentle Disembowlment"



Do you know GUT by any chance?


----------



## Desecrated

whee whee schwing


----------



## sakeido

g3rmanium said:


> Do you know GUT by any chance?



Nope, I'm making this all up as I go along  
I'm trying to out-brutal cannibal corpse


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

sakeido said:


> Nope, I'm making this all up as I go along
> I'm trying to out-brutal cannibal corpse



Have you heard Last Days of Humanity?

They rule, just ask Stitch.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## D-EJ915

zaeh


----------



## Desecrated

1,


----------



## Desecrated

2400 posts in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit I'm turning into germanium, I soon have more posts in this thread then on the rest of the forum.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 2400 posts in this thread.



+rep for you!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Dammit I'm turning into germanium, I now have more posts in this thread then on the rest of the forum.



Who gives a fuck, life's too short to post in other forums!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> +rep for you!



thank you, e-rep back at you.


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

42, of course


----------



## Desecrated

42 of what


----------



## Desecrated

I don't know, how many roads must you walk before you become a man


----------



## sakeido

41! 40! 39! 27! 5! 104! 

"Unicycle with a Spike for a Seat"



Desecrated said:


> I don't know, how many roads must you walk before you become a man



"We're very sorry for the inconvenience"


----------



## Desecrated

yeah that can work, no wait, lets just take his brain instead.


----------



## Desecrated

o no!!, not my brain, I need that.


----------



## Desecrated

well unfortunately so do we.


----------



## Desecrated

But how will I make my toast and tea without my brain?


----------



## Desecrated

Well without a brain, you'll die so you don't have to worry about toast and tea.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah thats true., go ahead. 




















No wait.
















no it's okay, i thought I left to oven on.


----------



## Desecrated

And thats how biker mice from mars got there first human brain.


----------



## sakeido

Do you know where your towel is?


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> Do you know where your towel is?



I never leave this universe without it.


----------



## sakeido

Desecrated said:


> And thats how biker mice from mars got there first human brain.



man I *loved* that show


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> man I *loved* that show



I still have some toys from them in my storage room.


----------



## Desecrated

But he-man was way way way way better, then turtles. and maybe some transformers and thundercats to even things out.


----------



## sakeido

Desecrated said:


> I still have some toys from them in my storage room.



ditto, I've got the gray one stil for sure, along with a huge collection of teenage mutant turtles figures that are conveniently the same size. 
Vinnie vs. Rocksteady & Be-Bop for the win


----------



## Desecrated

In some way I blame this generations tolerance for homosexuals on he-man cartoons.


----------



## sakeido

Desecrated said:


> In some way I blame this generations tolerance for homosexuals on he-man cartoons.



That's a very logical argument. I can't say I was ever a big fan of that show. Bucky O'Hare was pretty damn cool though



Desecrated said:


> But he-man was way way way way better, then turtles. and maybe some transformers and thundercats to even things out.








My trash can disagrees. The Turtles kicked shell! Yeah!


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> ditto, I've got the gray one stil for sure, along with a huge collection of teenage mutant turtles figures that are conveniently the same size.
> Vinnie vs. Rocksteady & Be-Bop for the win



Did you feel that the creators of turtles just lost it after a while. I get the turtles and splinter, but what the fuck happened when they started coming out with, the duck with eggbombs, dr fly and all the other weird mutant.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats one hell of a rig to have in a bedroom.


----------



## sakeido

Desecrated said:


> Thats one hell of a rig to have in a bedroom.



it got a lot taller ahaha




Practicality is my chief concern when I buy anything



Desecrated said:


> Did you feel that the creators of turtles just lost it after a while. I get the turtles and splinter, but what the fuck happened when they started coming out with, the duck with eggbombs, dr fly and all the other weird mutant.



It got weird that is for sure, the last episode I remember watching is one where some dinosaurs came to present time and the turtles had to convince them to fight. The I think I moved on, to either Biker Mice from Mars, or Sailor Moon  . That whole period of my life is a little hazy.


----------



## Desecrated

The boyroom wallpapper makes that picture so much more worthy.


----------



## sakeido

I know! I've lived in this room since I was 10, and can't afford to move out because I spend my money on so much pointless shit ahaha


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

sakeido said:


> I know! I've lived in this room since I was 10, and can't afford to move out because I spend my money on so much pointless shit ahaha



It's nice to have a home. but since it is xmas soon, make a wish for some new wallpappers or for a fab 5 remake


----------



## Desecrated

well that's it for me, I'm off to bed. 
Have a nice night everybody.


----------



## D-EJ915

man biker mice  that show was weird


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

hi


----------



## Desecrated

What do you do when everyone is dead?


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Same thing I do all the time... poop.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Desecrated

LordOVchaoS said:


> Same thing I do all the time... poop.



do you poop on them, or just poop in generally ?


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wowza


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Desecrated said:


> do you poop on them, or just poop in generally ?



Depends on who the dead people are I suppose.


----------



## Desecrated

thats true.


----------



## Lee

Yes it is.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay a new page


----------



## arnoroth661

er


----------



## D-EJ915

zang!


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> zang!



zong


----------



## D-EJ915

gross!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> gross!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

MY PANTS ARE HAVING SEX WITH MY LOWER HALF.


----------



## Zepp88

You're a fool, that's not sex. 

That's rape.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're a fool, that's not sex.
> 
> That's rape.


----------



## Zepp88

LAWLZORZ


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.


----------



## Zepp88

'ello


----------



## Desecrated

jlo


----------



## Desecrated

zepp-Lo


----------



## Desecrated

Everybody should have cool hiphop names.


----------



## Desecrated

And a cool blackmetal name to go with it.

44700!!!


----------



## Desecrated

something like : blingmaster skullcrusher.


----------



## Desecrated

soon 45% of the way,

Moving on,.


----------



## Desecrated

to many puppies!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I can not haz cheezeburger. 
I can haz tofuburger.


----------



## Zepp88

With guns in their hands


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> With guns in their hands


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Sock puppets just arroused that man.

What a sick fellow. 

His daughter is going to hate him in a few minutes.


----------



## Desecrated

-daddy, why is uncle jack spitting me in the face ???


----------



## Zepp88

That's just love darling. 

On your face.

Uncle Jacks love.


----------



## Desecrated

his love taste like salt...


----------



## Zepp88

*rohypnol*


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> *rohypnol*



 , there screams are intoxicating.


----------



## Zepp88

All those questions were driving me nuts. And it's too much fucking work to use a gag.


----------



## Desecrated

I kinda like the terror in there eyes, when I'm explaining what comes next. I like my rape with a narrator voice.


----------



## Zepp88

win


----------



## Desecrated

dammit


----------



## Desecrated

Man, the drama on this forum lately.


----------



## El Caco

no idea why I'm thinking about that


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder why....


----------



## Desecrated

It's liek watching a train accident. Can't...take...eyes...away


----------



## Zepp88

Courtesy PM sent....he's new...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Courtesy PM sent....he's new...



I was thinking about it. but I would probably be banned if I contacted him, will probably be warned or banned for even talking about it.


----------



## Despised_0515

so... i guess we all really wanna win that sticker huh?


----------



## Desecrated

The sticker is the holy graal of this forum.


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, indeed it is.


----------



## Zepp88

We compete for them, it's like it's fucking spice.


This is fucking DUNE!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Even after I bought stickers I still want to win more stickers. But I think germanium will win.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We compete for them, it's like it's fucking spice.
> 
> 
> This is fucking DUNE!!!!



This is spartaaaaa!


----------



## Desecrated

this is madness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

This guitar has seven strings!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

sakeido said:


> I know! I've lived in this room since I was 10, and can't afford to move out because I spend my money on so much pointless shit ahaha



I know this.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I know this.



sell the ibanez, you don't need those kind of things anyway


----------



## Zepp88

I can haz moar stikur?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I can haz moar stikur?



I made you a stikur, but I atted it.


----------



## Zepp88

FUCK


----------



## Desecrated

man, we need a sevenstring truck. filled with sweet amps and guitars. going on tour.


----------



## El Caco

MORE STICKERS!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I think the top 10 guys should get some sticker when we reach 50 k


----------



## El Caco

MORE TSHIRTS!!!


----------



## El Caco

Am I in the top 10? I don't even know.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> MORE TSHIRTS!!!



I think everybody with more then 5000 posts should get a t-shirt.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> sell the ibanez, you don't need those kind of things anyway



Haha !


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> man, we need a sevenstring truck. filled with sweet amps and guitars. going on tour.


----------



## Desecrated

:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> :truckin:



:geartruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

I'll drive this truck. To all places.


----------



## Desecrated

Enlighten the masses


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Enlighten the masses



Relieve them from cheap-ass Chinese Behringer crap.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Relieve them from cheap-ass Chinese Behringer crap.



Behringer for the motherfucking win.


----------



## Zepp88

halkwowshslkweletoahsdfbenerhiarofy8345 8hakjasljdfowejohaerhga sdofwueiouhtyasd
faf
fa
s
fa
sdt
awe
t
a
dfhg
a
sd
fw
e
t
a
s
dg
awe
r
te
ryhdhrtu
asd
fgwertq
we
rasd
f


This is a post.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> halkwowshslkweletoahsdfbenerhiarofy8345 8hakjasljdfowejohaerhga sdofwueiouhtyasd
> faf
> fa
> s
> fa
> sdt
> awe
> t
> a
> dfhg
> a
> sd
> fw
> e
> t
> a
> s
> dg
> awe
> r
> te
> ryhdhrtu
> asd
> fgwertq
> we
> rasd
> f
> 
> 
> This is a post.



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!1 </Eric>


----------



## Desecrated

this is not an E


----------



## Zepp88

^
Does not exist

<--- Exists


----------



## Desecrated

I do not exist, I'm am digital representation of a diluted fantasy made by dreams in another dimension.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> M.



mighty mouse!!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is a carbon based machine built and programed by the Elohim[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mighty mouse!!



Exists


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is a carbon based machine built and programed by the *Elohim*[/action]



I think I dated him, he wanted me to lay perfectly still and call him the almighty creator once every 4th minute.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I think I dated him, he wanted me to lay perfectly still and call him daddy once every 4th minute.



A group of interdimensional beings wanted to have their way with you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I do not exist, I'm am digital representation of a diluted fantasy made by dreams in another dimension.



With


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> A group of interdimensional beings wanted to have their way with you?



when your young and single, you take what you get.


----------



## Zepp88

^3rd dimension
<4th dimesioin
V5th dimension


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> With



you think I'm


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> when your young and single, you take what you get.



They created you too, you just don't realize because you're stuck in one dimension.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats probably so. I don't care as long as I get new batteries.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats probably so. I don't care as long as I get new batteries.



Actually, they designed us to recharge ourselves, using our dead and all of the dead on the planet. We survive directly off of death.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

They're coming home


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Actually, they designed us to recharge ourselves, using our dead and all of the dead on the planet. We survive directly off of death.



I get my pleasures from the dead. so I don't care


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> you think I'm



You aren't?


----------



## Desecrated

Should we perhaps join the raelism ?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You aren't?



I hope not, I know that I'm a bit annoying from time to time, but I hope that I don't come of as an asshole.


----------



## Desecrated

RaÃ«lism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

I know of Rael.

He's a banished Elohim.


----------



## Desecrated

probably true that to. 

Did you see that Mormon cartoon that was posted here a while ago?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I hope not, I know that I'm a bit annoying from time to time, but I hope that I don't come of as an asshole.



Hm!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hm!



I'll try to be better from now on.


----------



## Zepp88

Don't align yourselves with Rael. When the planets align in 2012 for the great awakening of the minds Rael's head will explode with a force of a nuclear bomb and destroy all followers near him.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Don't align yourselves with Rael. When the planets align in 2012 for the great awakening of the minds Rael's head will explode with a force of a nuclear bomb and destroy all followers near him.



My namesday is on the wintersolstice, I've always interpreted that as a sign of my godhood.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> My namesday is on the wintersolstice, I've always interpreted that as a sign of my godhood.



I'm an interdimensional viking.

What's your point?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm an interdimensional viking.
> 
> What's your point?



I don't have a point, I'm just a dream.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I don't have a point, I'm just a dream.



Then screw this, I'm waking up.


----------



## Desecrated

you can't. Demurgien wont let you.


----------



## Desecrated

You know what, I'm going to bed, it's almost 1 pm and I don't have shit to do. I might as well take a nap.


----------



## Zepp88

Do dreams dream?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Do dreams dream?



E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

Muffins


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann
Hallo Real Steve
 Fake Steve


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann
> Hallo Real Steve
> Fake Steve


----------



## El Caco

I heard that Fake Steve pissed off the wrong bloke and his rotting corpse is stuffed in a log in the bush somewhere.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> I heard that Fake Steve pissed off the wrong bloke and his rotting corpse is stuffed in a log in the bush somewhere.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> I heard that Fake Steve pissed off the wrong bloke and his rotting corpse is stuffed in a log in the bush somewhere.



Oh, how delightful!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

_i._


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Nick

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nick said:


> good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Despised_0515

A

 you have to start all over


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Despised_0515

nevermind... continue


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> A
> 
> you have to start all over



oh noes oh noes oh noes!


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> nevermind... continue


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Fucktard. That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

e1


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Fucktard. That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Lee

I have a fucking headache


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I have a fucking headache



aspirin ?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

I would, but I never get headaches and I've had them 5 days in a row now


----------



## Lee

I'm trying to figure out the cause more than anything.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> aspirin ?



Satan?


----------



## Luan

FUCK SHIT


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I'm trying to figure out the cause more than anything.



Have you tried turning the bass up?


----------



## Lee

Silence is at a premium, at the moment


----------



## g3rmanium

Luan said:


> FUCK SHIT



Yeah, shit's overrated.















Welcome to the 100k reply contest!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Satan?



I'll have to try that


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I'll have to try that



It always works!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## Desecrated

satan für alle.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> It always works!



I'm on it


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> satan für alle.


----------



## Lee

.......

.......

........

.......

.......

.......

Satan.

.......

.......

.....

......

......

......

......

*sips wine*


----------



## Prometheus

"Gosh, Stanny, now you're gonna make us use our evil Satannic powers!"

(Firewall!)


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Satan?



You rang?


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I have a fucking headache


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


>



I'll be fine. But I appreciate the concern 


If it continues I'm just going to go to the doctor when I get home next week.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats one hell of a headache.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Thats one hell of a headache.



It's been off and on. This one just sucks because I had it when I woke up


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> It's been off and on. This one just sucks because I had it when I woke up



Marijuana and Migraine


----------



## D-EJ915

zing


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Marijuana and Migraine



"Name withheld pending trial"


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> "Name withheld pending trial"





I missed that part.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Randy

_You pray to god every night when you are in bed
You want your god to come and take your pain away
Your Christian god will always say that he is your friend
But I know for fact that all he wants is to give you head _

 

Pure lyrical gold.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

I have acquired Excedrin Migraine


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I have acquired Excedrin Migraine




ADMINISTER!


----------



## D-EJ915

uppp


----------



## Randy

downnn


----------



## D-EJ915

haa!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

titty


----------



## Randy

Time to go home!


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> satan für alle.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> ADMINISTER!



Oh, it was administered, and I feel human for the first time today


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> ........
> 
> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> Satan.
> 
> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> .....
> 
> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> *sips wine*



Haha, fuck yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> You rang?


----------



## g3rmanium

asmegin_slayer said:


> titty



cock


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I just watched something on the History Channel about the Church of Satan. It was actually pretty intriguing


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> cock



balls


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I just watched something on the History Channel about the Church of Satan. It was actually pretty intriguing


----------



## Lee

I can't help it. It was interesting


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Bound

E+E:


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Bound

E


----------



## Lee




----------



## asmegin_slayer

boob


----------



## Desecrated

night


----------



## arnoroth661

We still have 5k to go, people. And the end of year approuches!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaaa!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> We still have 5k to go, people. And the end of year approuches!!!



BANZAI!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

postwhoring united


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

2500


----------



## arnoroth661

, , ...


----------



## Desecrated

Toshiro said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Mr. S said:


> haha, finally a thread where post whoring isnt frowned upon


----------



## Desecrated

OzzyC said:


> i bet the person who gets the last one ends up being someone who has that as being there only post in this thread


----------



## Desecrated

Buzz762 said:


> 01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01001001 01100100 01100001 00101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01010000 01110010 01101001 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101100 01101111 01100011 01101011 01110011 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100100 01100100 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100111 01100101 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101100 01101111 00100001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 10010111 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00111010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01001111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100 00101100 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01100100 01100111 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 01101101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100101 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01101011 01100101 00111010 00100000 00100010 01001001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101100 00100000 01001000 01100101 01110010 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01111001 00100000 01011010 01100101 01110101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000001 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01101111 01101110 01100010 01100101 01100001 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100101 00101100 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00101100 00100000 00100010 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100111 01110101 01101001 01100100 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00101110 00100010 00001101 00001010 01011011 01110000 01100111 00100000 00111001 00110110 01011101 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01101111 01110011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01110111 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01101110 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01101111 01101011 01100101 00100000 01000001 01110000 01101000 01110010 01101111 01100100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100010 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01101001 01110011 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100010 01010111 01101001 01110011 01100100 01101111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101010 01101111 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101001 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100010


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## arnoroth661

Wheee!


----------



## D-EJ915

zawg


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

WTF


----------



## Lee

I laughed my ass off when I saw that yesterday


----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

Cyanide and happiness has some of the best cartoons.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Does anybody knows of some other disturbing cartoons that we can post here. 
Because Johnny the Homicidal Maniac and Lenore might be a bit to graphic for this page.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Desecrated

Good night , I'm going to bed, see you guys at the 50k mark tomorrow.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

19


----------



## Lee

20


----------



## Lee

21


----------



## Lee

22


----------



## Lee

23


----------



## Lee

24


----------



## Lee

25


----------



## Lee

26


----------



## Lee

27


----------



## Lee

28


----------



## Lee

29


----------



## Lee

30


----------



## Lee

31


----------



## Lee

32


----------



## Lee

33


----------



## Lee

34


----------



## Lee

35


----------



## Lee

36


----------



## Lee

37


----------



## Lee

38


----------



## Lee

39


----------



## Lee

40


----------



## Lee

41


----------



## Lee

42


----------



## Lee

43


----------



## Lee

44


----------



## Lee

45


----------



## Lee

46


----------



## Lee

47


----------



## Lee

48


----------



## Lee

49


----------



## Lee

50


----------



## Lee

51


----------



## Lee

52


----------



## Lee

53


----------



## Lee

54


----------



## Lee

55


----------



## Lee

56


----------



## Lee

57


----------



## Lee

58


----------



## Lee

59


----------



## Lee

60


----------



## Lee

45000


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## arnoroth661

Here's too 5k more!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolzr0


----------



## arnoroth661

get to work!


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> haha!



 Post faster!


----------



## D-EJ915

zang!


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

I have now officially converted my religion


----------



## Lee

I am now a Pastafarian


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Zepp88

blarp!


----------



## arnoroth661

again.


----------



## Zepp88

fuzzy wuzzy had a bullet lodged in his brain.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> fuzzy wuzzy had a bullet lodged in his brain.


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

my dad told me something about that. classic.


----------



## Lee

Flying Spaghetti Monster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read up


----------



## D-EJ915

hooohah!


----------



## Zepp88

Rekcarc Mharg


----------



## loktide

*charging mah lazors





*lazors charged


----------



## Zepp88

The toothfairy is hiding under your pillow.












She wants adult teeth now.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> The toothfairy is hiding under your pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants adult teeth now.





 






wait a minute! me gots teh shotgun under mah pillow


----------



## Zepp88

She'll just use that to get the teeth...


----------



## Zepp88

The first buisness to take care of is to eliminate all factors detracting from our goal.

Second, we eat skittles.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> She'll just use that to get the teeth...



D:


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> 45000





 Lee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I am now a Pastafarian



 

Pasta = EPIC WIN.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> blarp!



Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Johann, just in time.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Johann, just in time.



Oh yes, oh yes.


----------



## Zepp88

After the skittles have been devoured we can begin colonization.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> After the skittles have been devoured we can begin colonization.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh? Really Johann?








Your brain will be the first to infect.


----------



## g3rmanium

ich hol mir a brezn


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh? Really Johann?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain will be the first to infect.



Fuck.


----------



## Zepp88

The colonization has begun.


----------



## Despised_0515

[picks up RG and gtfo's]


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Azyiu

Wow! We've moved on to M now? Now long ago it was still E.


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> [picks up RG and gtfo's]



Coward. 
You will be found.
And thusly probed.


----------



## Despised_0515

Zepp88 said:


>



YOU SHOT MY HORSE!!!


----------



## Zepp88

No, I shot a large tuperware container.

 <--he, harvested your horses organs.


----------



## Prometheus

3 step plan to riches!

1) Underpants!
2)
3) PROFIT!


----------



## Despised_0515

my horse was part Tuperware

its mother got artificially insemanated by a Tuperware wiener


----------



## Zepp88

Death by squint administered.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Prometheus said:


> 3 step plan to riches!
> 
> 1) Underpants!
> 2)
> 3) PROFIT!



Hahah fuck yeah!


----------



## Zepp88

In  we trust.


----------



## Prometheus

Horses are cool. Especially with some Tabasco.

OK, that wasn't cool, I'm sorry.


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, Johann! Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, Johann! Wie gehts?



Gut, und selbst?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> L.


----------



## Despised_0515

Prometheus said:


> Horses are cool. Especially with some Tabasco.
> 
> OK, that wasn't cool, I'm sorry.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gut, und selbst?



Auch gut


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Zepp88

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Auch gut



Jo mei.


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso, wie schmeckst die Zwiebeln?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, wie schmeckst die Zwiebeln?



Was für die Zwiebeln du Schwaller?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## El Caco

I love cats.

They taste like chicken.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> I love cats.
> 
> They taste like chicken.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was für die Zwiebeln du Schwaller?



Schwaller?















Zwiebeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Despised_0515

2 chicken soft tacos


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schwaller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zwiebeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BREZN!


----------



## Despised_0515

1 spicy chicken quesadilla

some fries


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> 1 spicy chicken quesadilla
> 
> some fries



Practicing for work?


----------



## Despised_0515

hungry as fuck wondering what to go get to eat in the morning
im drooling just thinking about it


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> BREZN!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> :truckin:



 :facekick: :truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Despised_0515

double chocolate chip frap.
and 2 donuts from Winchell's


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :facekick: :truckin:



 :satan:


----------



## Desecrated

:roadkillfuckingtruckinsparta:


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> double chocolate chip frap.
> and 2 donuts from Winchell's


----------



## Desecrated

I'm ate a baanananananan to breakfast


----------



## Zepp88

^
< This thread >

V


----------



## Despised_0515

no no
its beyond deeeliciousssss


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> I'm ate a baanananananan to breakfast



It looks like my grammar hasn't woke up yet.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> It looks like my grammar hasn't woke up yet.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It looks like my grammar hasn't woke up yet.



Yep. Swede.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep. Swede.



it takes me 2-3 hours to be bi-lingual again.


----------



## Desecrated

45,1 % of the way


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> it takes me 2-3 hours to be bi-lingual again.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> it takes me 2-3 hours to be bi-lingual again.



Does that activity involve dead people?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Does that activity involve dead people?



Note yet, the sun goes down in 2 hours, I don't fuck corpses during daylight.


----------



## Zepp88

:corpsefuckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

B~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Note yet, the sun goes down in 2 hours, I don't fuck corpses during daylight.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :corpsefuckin:



:corpsefuckin:  









:truckin:


----------



## Despised_0515

a number 1, double-double
no tomatoes or onions
and some cheeeese fries 
maybe a large drink


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> a number 1, double-double
> no tomatoes or onions
> and some cheeeese fries
> maybe a large drink



What time is it in Cali right now?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> a number 1, double-double
> no tomatoes or onions
> and some cheeeese fries
> maybe a large drink



Dude it's morning, hold off the food.


----------



## Zepp88

Plus....don't you have to go to school in a few hours???????????????????????????? Snow day????? Skipping??????????? LOTS of caffeine?????


----------



## Desecrated

school ?


----------



## Despised_0515

Zepp88 said:


> What time is it in Cali right now?



3:26AM
and i dont sleep til about 12PM
and i THINK restaurants start opening at 10AM here


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> school ?



 Not you.

Or did you forget the word "school"? I know you haven't become fully bi-lingual yet.


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> 3:26AM
> and i dont sleep til about 12PM
> and i THINK restaurants start opening at 10AM here



Nothing open 24 hours a day?


----------



## Despised_0515

Zepp88 said:


> Plus....don't you have to go to school in a few hours???????????????????????????? Snow day????? Skipping??????????? LOTS of caffeine?????



i was actually about to mention that  
i have Independent Studies 
its like being Home-schooled



Desecrated said:


> Nothing open 24 hours a day?



well i COULD drive to Del Taco in my dads truck
but no other friends are awake so its kinda pointless


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> i was actually about to mention that
> i have Independent Studies
> its like being Home-schooled



Oh.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nothing open 24 hours a day?



7-11 is, they have sandwiches and shit. 

7-11 is the fucking pwn.


----------



## Desecrated

it's almost 4 am in the morning, just take the car. nobody is awake anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 7-11 is, they have sandwiches and shit.
> 
> 7-11 is the fucking pwn.



sandwich, you actually go to a store to buy a already made sandwich, why not make on yourself, and really, you want to eat something made by a clerk, and then left at the counter for 2-3 days. :scared:


----------



## Despised_0515

or i can wait til my dad gets up at 5:30 to go to work
and ill just ask for some food money
then wait til In-N-Out opens and then i fuckin FEAST 

i would take my dads truck
but i usually only do that to pick up friends
so we can peel out and shit in random neighborhoods


----------



## loktide

bam!


----------



## Desecrated

I refuse punctuation,


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> or i can wait til my dad gets up at 5:30 to go to work
> and ill just ask for some food money
> then wait til In-N-Out opens and then i fuckin FEAST
> 
> i would take my dads truck
> but i usually only do that to pick up friends
> so we can peel out and shit in random neighborhoods



food is more important then friends. food don't fuck your girlfriends and beat you up when your drunk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> sandwich, you actually go to a store to buy a already made sandwich, why not make on yourself, and really, you want to eat something made by a clerk, and then left at the counter for 2-3 days. :scared:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> bam!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sploff.


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> i would take my dads truck
> but i usually only do that to pick up friends
> so we can peel out and shit in random neighborhoods


----------



## loktide

i want a djentwich


----------



## g3rmanium

Pap.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

You sure post some weird shit, dude.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> sandwich, you actually go to a store to buy a already made sandwich, why not make on yourself, and really, you want to eat something made by a clerk, and then left at the counter for 2-3 days. :scared:



They're made by a local deli and sold at the 7-11. They're good sandwiches, and when your in a hurry to get somewhere and your starving, it rules.


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> i want a djentwitch



Take a extended range bread. 
Then cut the vegetables in different time signatures.


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> food is more important then friends. food don't fuck your girlfriends and beat you up when your drunk.



"friends" that would stab you in the back
and fuck with you while youre baked aren't friends. 

thats why i dont have too many friends.
cause "friends" are worthless fakes


...

but im fuckin hungry  
CUP NOODLES FTW!


----------



## Zepp88

The Dark Wolf said:


> You sure post some weird shit, dude.



who?


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> Take a extended range bread.
> Then cut the vegetables in different time signatures.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i want a djentwich


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> They're made by a local deli and sold at the 7-11. They're good sandwiches, and when your in a hurry to get somewhere and your starving, it rules.



still, the people working at the local deli is sure to be some bored out teenager that flunked highschool. I'm sure they put buggers in the majoneisse


----------



## g3rmanium

The Dark Wolf said:


> You sure post some weird shit, dude.



Who?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> I'm sure they put buggers in the majoneisse



let's hope it's *only* boogers


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


>



You never found yourself doing so ? 
Sometimes when I prepare some vegetables I find it kinda rhythmical.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> still, the people working at the local deli is sure to be some bored out teenager that flunked highschool. I'm sure they put *boogers* in the *mayonaise*




It's most likely old ladies.


----------



## Despised_0515

SUBWAY!!! 

THATs what im gonna fuckin eat in the morning
a BOMB ass footlong sub from Subway


----------



## g3rmanium

Pa.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Who?



herman?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Zepp88 said:


> who?



1 guess, and it ain't you.


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> let's hope it's *only* boogers



yeah, hormone infested teenagers can extract other fluids then snot.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Who?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> herman?



Rolf C. Opter?


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1 guess, and it ain't you.



JOHANN


----------



## Desecrated

One vote for germanium


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Rolf C. Opter?


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> One vote for germanium



My baguettes are weird?


----------



## loktide

yoink!


----------



## g3rmanium

I-


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> My baguettes are weird?



Does german baguettes differ from other countries baguettes ?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> My baguettes are weird?



Well, your interest in baguettes is a little odd


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> My baguettes are weird?



Todays gay-joke:

I don't mind tasting your baguette.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Does german baguettes differ from other countries baguettes ?



*THESE ARE OF COURSE FRENCH BAGUETTES!*


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Well, your interest in baguettes is a little odd



I don't think so!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Todays gay-joke:
> 
> I don't mind tasting your baguette.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I don't think so!


----------



## Desecrated

does german have a national-bread ?


----------



## Zepp88

Hmmm... I haven't checked Johanns blog in a while..


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> does german have a national-bread ?



BROTCHEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hmmm... I haven't checked Johanns blog in a while..



what wow link ?


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> does german have a national-bread ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> BROTCHEN!!!!!!!!



Graubrot!!!!!!!!!!! Schwarzbrot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Germany's top ten in bread are:

1. Rye-wheat ("Roggenmischbrot")
2. Toast bread ("Toastbrot")
3. Whole-grain ("Vollkornbrot")
4. Wheat-rye ("Weizenmischbrot")
5. White bread ("Weißbrot")
6. Multi-grain ("Mehrkornbrot")
7. Rye ("Roggenbrot")
8. Sunflower seed ("Sonnenblumenkernbrot")
9. Pumpkin seed ("Kürbiskernbrot")
10. Onion bread ("Zwiebelbrot")


----------



## Zepp88

Chiemgau tour: Bad Endorf, Simssee, Neukirchen, Farnach, Prien
Johann, bilder von Prien???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Desecrated

onion breed. no wonder you guys lost the war.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Germany's top ten in bread are:
> 
> 1. Rye-wheat ("Roggenmischbrot")
> 2. Toast bread ("Toastbrot")
> 3. Whole-grain ("Vollkornbrot")
> 4. Wheat-rye ("Weizenmischbrot")
> 5. White bread ("Weißbrot")
> 6. Multi-grain ("Mehrkornbrot")
> 7. Rye ("Roggenbrot")
> 8. Sunflower seed ("Sonnenblumenkernbrot")
> 9. Pumpkin seed ("Kürbiskernbrot")
> *10. Onion bread ("Zwiebelbrot")*


----------



## Desecrated

Bread rolls

Bread rolls, known in Germany as Brötchen, Semmel, Schrippe, Rundstück or Weck / Weckle / Weckli depending on the region, are common in German cuisine. They are typically cut in half, and spread with butter or margarine. Cheese, meat, fish

Please don't tell me it-s cheese, meat and fish on the same sandwich ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Bread rolls
> 
> Bread rolls, known in Germany as Brötchen, Semmel, Schrippe, Rundstück or Weck / Weckle / Weckli depending on the region, are common in German cuisine. They are typically cut in half, and spread with butter or margarine. Cheese, meat, fish
> 
> Please don't tell me it-s cheese, meat and fish on the same sandwich ?



Not that I've ever eaten... 


But that was breakfast on many days....


----------



## Desecrated

more then 100 posts in one hour.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not that I've ever eaten...
> 
> 
> But that was breakfast on many days....



your a trucker, you probably eat at truckerstops.


----------



## Zepp88

<----100 posts today.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> your a trucker, you probably eat at truckerstops.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> <----100 posts today.



thats great.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Chiemgau tour: Bad Endorf, Simssee, Neukirchen, Farnach, Prien
> Johann, bilder von Prien???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> thats great.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



what ?


----------



## Zepp88

I have no clue


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have no clue



I feel that way to.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I feel that way to.


----------



## g3rmanium

G..


----------



## Desecrated

201


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> does german have a national-bread ?



Weiß nicht, wüßte jetzt nicht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hmmm... I haven't checked Johanns blog in a while..



 Subscribe to the RSS feed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BROTCHEN!!!!!!!!



Mh, nein. Brötchen gibts doch überall, oder?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> what wow link ?



check my sig!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mh, nein. Brötchen gibts doch überall, oder?



Wir haben ja "bread rolls" aber die sind nicht "Broetchen"  Broetchen sind ganz mehr schwer als bread rolls und nicht wie sus(sp?)


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Brezen, hm...


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Weiß nicht, wüßte jetzt nicht.



O.K


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Chiemgau tour: Bad Endorf, Simssee, Neukirchen, Farnach, Prien
> Johann, bilder von Prien???????????????????????????????????????????????????



Prien ist relativ öde.

Aber schau mal bei flickr nach Herrenchiemsee und Frauenchiemsee.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> onion breed. no wonder you guys lost the war.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



I know


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Bilder von Prien??


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Bread rolls
> 
> Bread rolls, known in Germany as Brötchen, Semmel, Schrippe, Rundstück or Weck / Weckle / Weckli depending on the region, are common in German cuisine. They are typically cut in half, and spread with butter or margarine. Cheese, meat, fish
> 
> Please don't tell me it-s cheese, meat and fish on the same sandwich ?



Nein, natürlich nicht.

Käsebrötchen!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bread of any kind ftw


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wir haben ja "bread rolls" aber die sind nicht "Broetchen"  Broetchen sind ganz mehr schwer als bread rolls und nicht wie sus(sp?)



Süße Brötchen gibts in Frankreich, die heißen Brioche und sind mit viel Milch gemacht. 

Brioche Pasquier FTW!


----------



## Despised_0515

Lucky Seven said:


> Bread of any kind ftw



ftmfw!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bilder von Prien??



Bilder von Prien.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I know



Ich hab glaub ich noch nie Zwiebelbrot gegessen, aber ich wette, das schmeckt ganz gut.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Süße Brötchen gibts in Frankreich, die heißen Brioche und sind mit viel Milch gemacht.
> 
> Brioche Pasquier FTW!



Sind die Frankische Broetchen schwer wie Deutsche Broetchen?


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Desecrated

foood!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sind die Frankische Broetchen schwer wie Deutsche Broetchen?



Nein, ganz leicht und luftig.


----------



## g3rmanium

ich hol mir mal kurz noch was.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, ganz leicht und luftig.



Ahso, das ist wie Amerikanisches Broetchen


----------



## Desecrated

He looks just like my little brother in this clip.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

45231


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Jag vill ha en fågel.


----------



## Desecrated

I think I'm going to take a shower, me and my wife is doing some bakery today And I don't want to smell like conan. 

Bye everyone.


----------



## g3rmanium

mom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think I'm going to take a shower, me and my wife is doing some bakery today And I don't want to smell like conan.
> 
> Bye everyone.



Pfüa di.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

yo mamma


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo wir gerade über Brötchen sprachen...


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

O#


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

ikem


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ikem


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Despised_0515

Starbucks is almost open!


...


I FUCKIN FORGOT TO ASK FOR FOOD MONEY!!! :angry:


----------



## Desecrated

D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!
D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!D!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
> E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Groff

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> R.



fsck this sh1t!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> fsck this sh1t!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom bolom bolom


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

:satan:


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> :satan:



:lucifer:


----------



## Randy

:cthulu:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ical-direction-all-shall-persish-content.html

Go there... and turn your speakers the fuck UP!  

And add rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> :satan:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy




----------



## loktide

utzu


----------



## Randy

Kvlt


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

bump!!


----------



## Lee

thump


----------



## Lee

dump


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

Ignoring me, haven't you?


:cry:


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

to da toppus!!!


----------



## Leon

another 5,000 posts, and you'll be halfway.

ha!


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohoo!!!

leon posts in here though...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo wir gerade über Brötchen sprachen...



  


Wo sind die Bilder vin Prien?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike?



Johann!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Tool = good paper writing music


----------



## Lee

And now, Rush


----------



## Zepp88

BAGUETTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INTO BATTLE!!


----------



## Lee

Bagpipes


----------



## Lee

and such


----------



## Zepp88

Spicy.


----------



## D-EJ915

Demon Hunter


----------



## Zepp88

ASP....what a strange singer...


----------



## Lee

I'm tired


----------



## Zepp88

Lookie mee I"m stereotyping


----------



## D-EJ915

tired


----------



## Zepp88

BLARP.


----------



## D-EJ915

night


----------



## Zepp88

Good Morning.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Na da kannst du schauen, was es hier so für Brötchen gibt.  



Zepp88 said:


> Wo sind die Bilder vin Prien?



Auf flickr.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Auf flickr.



Link! 

<----Ist fau. 

Ich mag Prien, bist du zum der Blitz gewesen???


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

Pferde!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Link!



Hab ich schon gepostet.  



Zepp88 said:


> <----Ist fau.



<-- Auch



Zepp88 said:


> Ich mag Prien, bist du zum der Blitz gewesen???



Wasndas?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hab ich schon gepostet.


Wo?



g3rmanium said:


> Wasndas?



Bistro Blitz


----------



## loktide

moinsen


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wo?



Im 100K Reply Contest!  



Zepp88 said:


> Bistro Blitz


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich bin durstig. Durstig fuer Bier. 

Ganz.




GANZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

can't sleep, gah


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin durstig. Durstig fuer Bier.
> 
> Ganz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Grad gefunden: Inselbräu Frauenchiemsee


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## yevetz

BuyaKatcha!!!!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

Rarg Varth Walkth wisyh tn I w owknw yus wml iwyk woskcn utlqei wptuywok wirmtysiwing wityhs owirn 3itkslei wokdtmow mowune wotls.aow wotiurdls wjioelvn eburowkm aticurkly woktlyd ourktbalitcy wirliknignst stanfitycnty wordthliyng wotyrhitrya shist wotsl toawithd taost wkdothnwo tyhwodkmvuts aowutynbordudmw otuabt owuernomt owtujbwotuj


BEER NUTS


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

good moring


----------



## Zepp88

Jingle.


----------



## Despised_0515

how do you put youtube videos in threads?


----------



## Desecrated

isen't to early for santa ?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> isen't to early for santa ?



There's a lot of preparation involved. 

Things are hectic up here.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> how do you put youtube videos in threads?



Was't that [ youtubevid ]?


----------



## El Caco

Bells


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> There's a lot of preparation involved.
> 
> Things are hectic up here.





:truckin:


----------



## Desecrated

I hate xmas. keep it as far away from me as possible.


----------



## Desecrated

Nice avatar btw zepp


----------



## g3rmanium

K:


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


> Was't that [ youtubevid ]?



srsly?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nice avatar btw zepp


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



 





:truckin:


----------



## El Caco

I'm not a fan of Christmas either if I didn't have to buy all the fucking presents I would have enough to buy that rg1077XL. It's bullshit because Lollie and I like to buy the kids stuff all year round when they need it and when we have the spare cash but they prefer it at Christmas and birthdays so with the couple of birthdays we have to spend on in November, December then buying everyone pressies at Christmas, Rego and school supplies in January this time of year costs us thousands.


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> srsly?



just post the video link and the forum will automatically fix it. 



Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WwlDIExKqQ


Will come out as:


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> I'm not a fan of Christmas either if I didn't have to buy all the fucking presents I would have enough to buy that rg1077XL. It's bullshit because Lollie and I like to buy the kids stuff all year round when they need it and when we have the spare cash but they prefer it at Christmas and birthdays so with the couple of birthdays we have to spend on in November, December then buying everyone pressies at Christmas, Rego and school supplies in January this time of year costs us thousands.



I kinda hate kids to.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

d:


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## El Caco

My kids are the best thing I have.


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> My kids are the best thing I have.



I think most parents think so.


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

EE!!


----------



## Desecrated

Buffy, look behind you, vampires!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder what would happen if alf and a ewoke would get kids together.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I kinda hate kids to.


----------



## Desecrated

thundarr the barbarian vs star wars vs he-man vs blackstar


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> thundarr the barbarian vs star wars vs he-man vs blackstar



GTFO?


----------



## Desecrated

I hate it when actors take different roles but don't change there appearance at all. I was flipping by the channels and saw Angel from buffy standing in broad daylight, And I was like "wtf" is this, apparently he plays a cop in some other show, but he has the same haircut and a leather jacket to it. As long as they are filming waist up, he looks the same.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> GTFO?



why ?


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## El Caco

BANANA!!!


----------



## El Caco

:facekick:


----------



## El Caco

:truckin:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

I bought some Absinthe the other day.


----------



## Zepp88

:santatruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> I bought some Absinthe the other day.


----------



## El Caco

45400


----------



## El Caco

Fuck that was hard.

The 100k post will be a shit fight.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> GTFO?



Why ?


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Why ?



GTFO?


----------



## Desecrated

yeah .

Why should i "Get the fuck out" ?


----------



## Zepp88

<---GTFO


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> <---GTFO



NO!


----------



## Despised_0515

oftg


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yeah .
> 
> Why should i "Get the fuck out" ?



Why not?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Why not?



Because I'm cute and cuddly.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Because I'm cute and cuddly.



Ah ok. Well then?


----------



## Desecrated

zepp needs me, or else he won't have something to fantasize about tonight.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> zepp needs me, or else he won't have something to fantasize about tonight.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> zepp needs me, or else he won't have something to fantasize about tonight.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## TomAwesome

OFFBLAST


----------



## Desecrated

2600


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

190 more posts before new position


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Anti - hiphop


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Anti - hiphop



 

MAD SKILLZ AND STYLEZ!


----------



## El Caco

I gotz ta get me a a pairz of thoze


----------



## arnoroth661

morning 

 get to work!


----------



## Desecrated

Something for stevie vai.


----------



## simsklok

so.. wtf ever happened to aqua teen on adult swim? that shit got cancelled or what?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-


----------



## g3rmanium

simsklok said:


> so.. wtf ever happened to aqua teen on adult swim? that shit got cancelled or what?



Yeah. Because it sucked.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## El Caco

L.


----------



## El Caco

Damn you spoilt it.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah. Because it sucked.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Aleksi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike?


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

:goat:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Apophis

that's nice, we need that as smiley


----------



## El Caco

ig:


----------



## Desecrated

:hugyourlocalgoat:


----------



## Desecrated

We need a 7-string in rainbow colors. the new sevenstring.org logo or something.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

hi lee


----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm thinking about taking a shower. 

How's your day ?


----------



## El Caco

Gidday


----------



## Lee

I'm done with class for the day, and now I'm going to be extraordinarily bored the rest of the day. I need to do laundry and work on my English portfolio, so maybe I'll work on that.


----------



## Desecrated

Sounds like you need a good movie and a bag of chips, relaxing on a friday is the best thing to do.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Sounds like you need a good movie and a bag of chips, relaxing on a friday is the best thing to do.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



 

Hi Lee.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hi Lee.



Hello Johann

Wie gehts?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

another post


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## Lee

woot


----------



## Groff

Give a little bit...
Give a little bit of my  to you.


----------



## Lee

I remember that song 

I forget who it is though


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I remember that song
> 
> I forget who it is though



Jack Off Jill, I think.


----------



## Lee

Nice band name


----------



## Randy

werd.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy

EEPROM


----------



## El Caco

I am going to bed


----------



## Randy

Goodnight!


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## Randy

Adrianne Curry in PB this month, incase anybody's interested.


----------



## D-EJ915

urrectum


----------



## Lee

I have another fawking headache


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> urrectum



Two thumbs up!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good night


----------



## Randy

Administering Windir at copious volumes eliminates headaches. 

It's science.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Administering Windir at copious volumes eliminates headaches.
> 
> It's science.



So does 2 pills of Excedrin


----------



## Randy

werd.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

EPIC!!


----------



## newamerikangospel

wtfbbqsauce


----------



## Lee

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## newamerikangospel

ZOMG!1!1!


----------



## Lucky Seven

w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


----------



## Desecrated

bored


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

crossed arms


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

More to come soon.


----------



## Lucky Seven

PENIS =/= VAGINA


----------



## D-EJ915

ahahaha!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

1..


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

3,


----------



## Desecrated

4,


----------



## Desecrated

45555


----------



## Desecrated

Needs reposting


----------



## Randy

Junk'n'da'trunk


----------



## D-EJ915

zaaza


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## Lee

woo, laundry time.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Lee

Yeah. Always leads to a good time.


----------



## D-EJ915

it is time for end, I want for you to experience big bang-a


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rara!


----------



## Desecrated

5566


----------



## Desecrated

66555


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

haha!"


----------



## arnoroth661

#45571


----------



## playstopause

Just for the fun of it.


----------



## playstopause

The taste of it.


----------



## playstopause

The fun of it!


----------



## playstopause

Diet Coke!


----------



## playstopause

(Cheers)


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> (Cheers)



Fuck that was great.


----------



## D-EJ915

bag


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Fuck that was great.



And relevant, i'd proudly say.


----------



## playstopause

bag of beans or what?


----------



## playstopause

" I was at an orgy "


----------



## playstopause

... She said to her mom.


----------



## arnoroth661

come on 50k!


----------



## playstopause

arnoroth661 said:


> come on 50k!



Pfff ... dream on!


----------



## arnoroth661

Perhaps 500 posts in 12 hours?



playstopause said:


> Pfff ... dream on!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Perhaps 500 posts in 12 hours?



we did 100 post in 1 hour once.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Pfff ... dream on!



Come on! Cheeeeeer up!!!!

This is america and this is what dreams are made of!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

arnoroth661 said:


>






------>


----------



## Desecrated

trailorpark


----------



## playstopause

Wake me up before you gogo.


----------



## Desecrated

You can't go wrong with a trailer and 15 kids.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wake me up before you gogo.


----------



## Desecrated

3,


----------



## playstopause

For all you guys, alone... at home by this cold night.


----------



## Desecrated

4.


----------



## Desecrated

fuck, it's 5 am


----------



## Desecrated

bass and guitar


----------



## Desecrated

drums and sticks


----------



## Desecrated

Singers and whores.


----------



## Desecrated

45600


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## playstopause

Total ownage!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## playstopause

Just waht we needed!!!!!!!!111!


----------



## playstopause

Thnka GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## playstopause

I do believeeeee


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> I do believeeeee



me to


----------



## playstopause

Stop him!Ù!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## playstopause

He's gone crazeee!!!!!111111*111111!!!!!!!!*!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## playstopause

eighty tw2


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

05.05 am, still bored.


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## playstopause

97


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## playstopause

543


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

2700 post in this thread.


----------



## playstopause

!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

80 more before new position.


----------



## playstopause

***


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

!*!*!*!*!*!*


----------



## Desecrated

gogo


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !*!*!*!*!*!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




<3


----------



## D-EJ915

bnuoivgu


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to see some movies before i pass out. good night,. or morning.


----------



## playstopause

OK!


----------



## playstopause

We all need to gogo.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> We all need to gogo.



Poetry.  


LOVE!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Just because of LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Just because of LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!




It can move mountainz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


----------



## playstopause

Well said.


----------



## playstopause

Well, thansk god for taht!!1


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Zepp88

:santatruckin:


----------



## D-EJ915

CRY FOR ME SKYYYY!!!


----------



## Kotex

I feel "puke-ish".


----------



## Zepp88

VOMIT YET??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hello Johann
> 
> Wie gehts?



Jo gut. Hab grad einen nuklearen Haarschnitt bekommen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



EPIC!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

That WHAM video was 

Now back to our regular program with BESTIAL WARLUST.


----------



## g3rmanium

Immediately followed by PARED AMNION.


----------



## g3rmanium

And now D-A-D.


----------



## El Caco

Hi


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Panacea - Machine Master Part II


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Hi


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Carcass - Psychopathologist


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Evoken - Strange World


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


>



I know when I'm not wanted


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Dynamix II - Technology


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> I know when I'm not wanted



Everybody is always welcome in the 100k reply contest!


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Evol Intent & Ewun - The Rapture


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Regurgitate & Psychotic Noise - Split 7"


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

45700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Everybody is always welcome in the 100k reply contest!



                       

 Get to work!


----------



## Desecrated

_morning_


----------



## Desecrated

already at 45700 cool.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> _morning_



 

Here, have some orange juice. 

But some deorderant on!  

And by the way...


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Here, have some orange juice.
> 
> But some deorderant on!
> 
> And by the way...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arnoroth661

faster


----------



## Luan

fuck ex girlfriends, future girlfriends, and future ex girlfriends


----------



## Desecrated

Luan said:


> fuck ex girlfriends, future girlfriends, and future ex girlfriends



bad day ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Luan said:


> fuck ex girlfriends, future girlfriends, and future ex girlfriends



All you need is sevenstring.org


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> All you need is sevenstring.org



and cats


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/42903-saxophonists.html#post756327

Go!


----------



## Desecrated

needs more power.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> needs more power.



Aye, the shields won't hold!


----------



## Desecrated

:nerd:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


>



Believe me, if I could post whore this thread I would.


----------



## Desecrated

donate 50 cents to chris


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> donate 50 cents to chris



I was thinking more like... 5-10 dollars.


----------



## Desecrated

I think I gave him 1 dollar in tip when I bought the stickers


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Get to work!



Working on it!


----------



## Lee

Why the hell am I wearing shorts and a t shirt in December?


----------



## Lee

Oh, right, because it's 62 outside


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E'


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E'



E§


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Lee

A.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> e.


----------



## Lee

G&#8226;


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> G



 THE WIN!


----------



## Lee

E¢


----------



## g3rmanium

e-


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Oh, right, because it's 62 outside



It's VERY pleasant in Dallas right now. 2nd week of december, in the 70s, moderate cloud cover. Funny though... the high on monday is supposed to be 50 degrees.  

_Dallas, Texas- Bring shorts and a parka._


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> D.



Db or C#


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.



E#???


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> It's VERY pleasant in Dallas right now. 2nd week of december, in the 70s, moderate cloud cover. Funny though... the high on monday is supposed to be 50 degrees.
> 
> _Dallas, Texas- Bring shorts and a parka._



We have a hot day to, it's 32 outside. snow melting and everything.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> We have a hot day to, it's 32 outside. snow melting and everything.



 Wait... Snow? what's that?


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Wait... Snow? what's that?



















Snow!


----------



## arnoroth661

Nope. Never seen it.


----------



## Desecrated

This is an old picture from when I just to live in a house. The snow was about 4 feet.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> d!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## arnoroth661

Time to go work. 6 hour shift in a Tom Thumb bakery.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> woo


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom bolom bolom.


----------



## D-EJ915

qwoee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Michael

Hey guys.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Hey guys.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



 
​​​ 
​​​ 
​​​ 
​​​ 
​​​


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Lee

P.


----------



## Desecrated

q.


----------



## D-EJ915

wgw


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Desecrated

r.


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Desecrated

s.


----------



## Desecrated

t.


----------



## Desecrated

d


----------



## D-EJ915

squee


----------



## Michael

I'm gonna win this thing.


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


> I'm gonna win this thing.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

No


----------



## Desecrated

squee squee bre


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

I need to post 60 post today, but I'm not really in the mod for it. maybe later.


----------



## Desecrated

...................1


----------



## Lee

Michael said:


> I'm gonna win this thing.



On your mark.....


----------



## Lee

Get set.....


----------



## Desecrated

Set


----------



## Lee

Go.


----------



## Desecrated

gogo!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Set


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

You leave me no choice....


----------



## Desecrated

5-5


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> You leave me no choice....



I know


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## Desecrated

whinne the poh theme music


----------



## Desecrated

extended range corpses?


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

qwe


----------



## Desecrated

E!E!E!E!E!E!E!


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



blah blah


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> blah blah



Shit, what the fuck was that.


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
> *E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


awesome


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*
*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!**E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## Desecrated

The fun never ends


----------



## Desecrated

*E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!*


----------



## Desecrated

I'm out for a while. 
see you guys at 45900


----------



## D-EJ915

zazaz


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Shit, what the fuck was that.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm out for a while.
> see you guys at 45900




We'll see what we can do


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend erica has never seen monty python


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> my friend erica has never seen monty python



 Fix that immediately!


----------



## D-EJ915

I know right


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> I'm gonna win this thing.



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Lee

The master of E es and cancels that statement


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> The master of E es and cancels that statement



I might be the master of E but don't forget Jeffs and your posting abilities!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I might be the master of E but don't forget Jeffs and your posting abilities!



Jeff, yes, but in the grand scheme of things, I haven't posted that much in here  

I appreciate the complement though


----------



## Lee

Y.


----------



## Lee

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Lee

O.


----------



## Lee

AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!



PYAW!!!1111!!!!!1111!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jeff, yes, but in the grand scheme of things, I haven't posted that much in here
> 
> I appreciate the complement though


----------



## Lee

I'm working on being deemed worthy


----------



## Lee

R.


----------



## D-EJ915

EEEE!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I thought you would be on 900 already


----------



## Lee

I don't feel like rattling off one of my number runs


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!!


----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!


----------



## Lee

further up!


----------



## Desecrated

okay.


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Desecrated

puy puy


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Smack!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah!


----------



## Lee

Pow!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zing'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ping'd.


----------



## Lee

Fred.


----------



## g3rmanium

Flush that fucking cache already!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Hey


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Flush that fucking cache already!



????


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Hey



helloooooo


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> helloooooo


----------



## Desecrated

joppidoppiedo


----------



## Desecrated

jaha, vad fan ska man göra nu då.


----------



## Desecrated

6,


----------



## Desecrated

5,


----------



## Desecrated

4,


----------



## Desecrated

3,


----------



## Desecrated

,8


----------



## Desecrated

,9


----------



## Desecrated

45900!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

Forum is working a little slow


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ????



http://twitter.com/johannburkard/statuses/482109572

Btw: Someone else using Twitter?


----------



## Desecrated

neither twitter nor opera.


----------



## Desecrated

postwhoring deluxe


----------



## g3rmanium

G~


----------



## Desecrated

I really want an 8 string


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> neither twitter nor opera.


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> neither twitter nor opera.



Firefox FTW


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Desecrated

I felt as a waffle today


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I really want an 8 string



Buy eeeet


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Firefox FTW



Firefox is slow and freezes a lot.

I'll admit that Mozilla 1.7.13 is still my main browser though.


----------



## Desecrated

jag är en våffla utan sylt.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I felt as a waffle today



roffle waffle?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I felt as a waffle today



Hm, waffles...


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Firefox is slow and freezes a lot.
> 
> I'll admit that Mozilla 1.7.13 is still my main browser though.



It's never frozen on me


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> It's never frozen on me



+1


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Buy eeeet



can't afford one, I'm getting a bariton neck made for a schecter guitar in january, then I need to get some 6-string basses, and then maybe a baritone fretless guitar and then a 8-string.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> roffle waffle?



no, the bad kind of waffle.


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> can't afford one, I'm getting a bariton neck made for a schecter guitar in january, then I need to get some 6-string basses, and then maybe a baritone fretless guitar and then a 8-string.



Wow. And I thought I was bad about planning out future purchases. At least you've got your priorities in order


----------



## Desecrated

is there a word for 100 in english, 12 is a dozen, but what is 100 ?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Wow. And I thought I was bad about planning out future purchases. At least you've got your priorities in order



I've got clients coming with stupid request all the time so I always have to upgrade my gear. I've got a 3 year budget planned....


----------



## Desecrated

this thread has been viewed over 75.000 times.


----------



## Desecrated

if everybody viewing it, would have posted


----------



## Lee

other than centennial, I've got nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

ya did it get didn't


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> other than centennial, I've got nothing.



damm language.


----------



## Desecrated

sent request, man deal done a it's


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> damm language.



A google search didn't help. I should know, but I have no idea.


----------



## Desecrated

underrated is color BP the and sweet really are this on necks the  score nice


----------



## Lee

And yes, English sucks


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> A google search didn't help. I should know, but I have no idea.



I guess it's a word not used often. Sometimes translation can be a bitch


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> underrated is color BP the and sweet really are this on necks the  score nice



I actually picked up on that pretty quick


----------



## Desecrated

more me scares government the therefore scientologist a be to forced arent you that is government the and scoentology between dfference the idk...exactly


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> more me scares government the therefore scientologist a be to forced arent you that is government the and scoentology between dfference the idk...exactly



Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster >*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I actually picked up on that pretty quick



apparently our brain is capable of doing so.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster >*



I'm just copying stuff from the searchspy and printing the words in a backway order.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> apparently our brain is capable of doing so.



I know, but for some reason I read it forwards and then backwards


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm just copying stuff from the searchspy and printing the words in a backway order.



I saw it. Bored much?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I know, but for some reason I read it forwards and then backwards



apparently we all do that. we also automatically search for patterns in text. Like rhyme and similarities.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I saw it. Bored much?



bored enormously.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm also on a mission to get a new position.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> apparently we all do that. we also automatically search for patterns in text. Like rhyme and similarities.



I'm not (as) crazy!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## Desecrated

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 12,773
D-EJ915 8,969
Alpo 3,653
Desecrated 2,790
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 1,744
Lee 1,556
Lucky Seven 1,018
playstopause 785
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 712
yevetz 650
loktide 435
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Buzz762 318
nitelightboy 261
levelhead86 254
ZeroSignal 245
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Stitch 220
Sebastian 218
Ivan 183
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
arnoroth661 149
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Pauly 88
Karl Hungus 81
Michael 79


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> bored enormously.






I'm procrastinating on finishing my English portfolio.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm not (as) crazy!



yet


----------



## Lee

#7


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> yet



 Give it time.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm procrastinating on finishing my English portfolio.



no need to, just say that your dog ate it. 

"I made you homework, but I ated it "


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> no need to, just say that your dog ate it.
> 
> "I made you homework, but I ated it "



But it's 50% of my final grade and takes the place of a final


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> #7



just post 200 post tonight before zepp arrives.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Give it time.



hell yes


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> But it's 50% of my final grade and takes the place of a final



Then you need to get off the internet and work on it.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to post another 1000 post before alpo returns. Might be a hassle.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Then you need to get off the internet and work on it.



I've actually made pretty good progress on it today. I've finished two of the revisions and only have one expansion left. Then, a 3 page research paper on the guitar as a tool for social commentary, and I'm done


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> just post 200 post tonight before zepp arrives.



I'm slowly closing in on him


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> bored enormously.



Have you checked out http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ecr0-shaving-picstory-totally-sfw-really.html.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I need to post another 1000 post before alpo returns. Might be a hassle.



Daunting task


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I've actually made pretty good progress on it today. I've finished two of the revisions and only have one expansion left. Then, a 3 page research paper on the guitar as a tool for social commentary, and I'm done



thats good, you should post that 3 page research.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm slowly closing in on him



Hell yeah, you can take him. you study english he is just a simple trucker, you can beat him.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Have you checked out http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ecr0-shaving-picstory-totally-sfw-really.html.



yes, I'm always a little scared of germans with shaved heads.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Daunting task



Hell Yeah, But it will be a great tale for my grandchild's.


----------



## Desecrated

turning page.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Have you checked out http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ecr0-shaving-picstory-totally-sfw-really.html.



Epic win.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> thats good, you should post that 3 page research.



Depending on how it turns out, I just may.


----------



## Desecrated

only 30 more posts to new percentage.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Depending on how it turns out, I just may.



good good.


----------



## Desecrated

forum is failing on me.


----------



## Desecrated

scotty we need more power.


----------



## Desecrated

I cant believe how long we have to go. it feels like we been on this journey forever.


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

I hate just posting numbers but it works faster.


----------



## Desecrated

turning page.


----------



## Desecrated

Hey germanium don't you feel lonely doing this ?


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*46000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

This is almost therapeutic


----------



## Lee

*Lee has relinquished himself to the depths of academic hell


----------



## Desecrated

Last post before bed.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E!


----------



## Desecrated

..​


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hey germanium don't you feel lonely doing this ?



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *46000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> No.



okay.


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good night



Servus pfüa di.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## D-EJ915

hungus


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

there


peu


----------



## Desecrated

no further yet.


----------



## Lee

Fucking headache is coming back


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Fucking headache is coming back



it sounds like you need glasses.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> it sounds like you need glasses.



I'm still trying to figure out what the cause is. It's not my vision, because I've had them as soon as I woke up, and I wear contacts already. 

It's not the weather, because it was cooler earlier this week and really warm today, and it's still happening.

It's not the vitamins I take because I took them for a few weeks before they started. I'm just waiting until Wednesday when I go home so I can go to the doctor.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Fucking headache is coming back


sucks


----------



## Desecrated

stress ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> stress ?



I don't think so. I mean, it's my first set of college finals, but I'm not overly concerned about them.


----------



## Desecrated

stress on neck. being fixed in one position for a long time can make the muscles in your neck go kinda stiff and cause headache. but yes going to do the doctor is probably the best idea.


----------



## arnoroth661

&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;


----------



## D-EJ915

TIC!


----------



## playstopause

TAC!


----------



## playstopause

TOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## playstopause

Alice Câlisse.


----------



## playstopause

Aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## playstopause

Aïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïe!


----------



## playstopause

Alice!!!


Viens manger!


----------



## playstopause

C'est l'heure du souper!!!


----------



## playstopause

Putain de bordel.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Putain de bordel.



WTF dude?


----------



## playstopause

O know ??!?

Really!!! O know?


----------



## playstopause

We need to get thos over with!


----------



## playstopause

Just bocause.


----------



## playstopause

OUah.


----------



## playstopause

Foudela poui.


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiio


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioo


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiioiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ---


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




*HEL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *HEL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!*



Fuckin' rock 'n' roll man!!!!!!!!!!!1!!


----------



## D-EJ915

awerty


----------



## playstopause

!


----------



## playstopause

Pay attention!


----------



## playstopause

*****


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!


----------



## Desecrated

3333333


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Over an hour without a


----------



## supertruper1988

ok first post in the monster


----------



## arnoroth661

supertruper1988 said:


> ok first post in the monster


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Zepp88

....GARALALJHNOEGH
G


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

still not at 100 ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> still not at 100 ?



100?


----------



## Desecrated

46*100*


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 46*100*



Ah. No.


----------



## g3rmanium

ah.


----------



## Zepp88

CRACK


----------



## Zepp88

CRACKSANTA


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> CRACK



BLINGBLING CRACK EXPERT?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

crack ho-ho-ho


----------



## g3rmanium

O~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> crack ho-ho-ho


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## Zepp88

Nobels stuff needs to have a US distributor. That stuff is way too expensive....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nobels stuff needs to have a US distributor. That stuff is way too expensive....



I thought that stuff whas really cheap?


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

09.


----------



## g3rmanium

08.


----------



## g3rmanium

07.


----------



## g3rmanium

06.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I thought that stuff whas really cheap?



Yeah....in Germany.....where the shits made...(I think)

With exchange rates and lack of a Northern American distributor, that shits expensive.


----------



## g3rmanium

05.


----------



## g3rmanium

03.


----------



## g3rmanium

02


----------



## g3rmanium

01.


----------



## g3rmanium

46100!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....in Germany.....where the shits made...(I think)
> 
> With exchange rates and lack of a Northern American distributor, that shits expensive.



Isn't their stuff made in Korea?

If it'd be made in Germany, you'd be paying a lot more.


----------



## Desecrated

korea ftw.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Isn't their stuff made in Korea?
> 
> If it'd be made in Germany, you'd be paying a lot more.



Eh, it's actually not that bad... just expensive for what it is....

It's a German company


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> korea ftw.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Qoo.


----------



## Zepp88

Hmmm...It appears that Godlyke sells them...


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Di.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Di.



 Good morning, friend.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> good morning





Isn't it afternoon/night for you?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Good morning, friend.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



Keep up that attitude and you'll get that promotion, Johnson!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Keep up that attitude and you'll get that promotion, Johnson!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## arnoroth661

New page.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> I'd rep you if I could.



Why can't you?


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Why can't you?



Too much already.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## arnoroth661

T#


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Too much already.



Yeah I can't give you anymore either.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Too much already.



constant problem.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> constant problem.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> constant problem.


----------



## Desecrated

:shameofschecter:


----------



## arnoroth661

age


----------



## Desecrated

ave


----------



## arnoroth661

I'm about to go to my drummer's house!  

I don't know what we're going to play, though.


----------



## Kotex

Pork Fried Lice!


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Pork Fried Lice!



I just ate tofu-pork with rice.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

P~


----------



## Desecrated

¨p¨+´'¨´´+¨'¨'^^*^*^*?`?`?*^^*¨'¨¨~~~\\\]}{[]}


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ¨p¨+´'¨´´+¨'¨'^^*^*^*?`?`?*^^*¨'¨¨~~~\\\]}{[]}


----------



## Desecrated

_p¨+´'¨´´+¨'¨'^^*^*^*?`?`?*^^*¨'¨¨~~~\\\]}{[]}_ > E!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Lee

W.


----------



## Lee

H.


----------



## Lee

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

btu


----------



## yevetz

PIZDETZ!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

hguoäyipfy7


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

hhfgsh


----------



## Desecrated

i hate letters


----------



## arnoroth661

Back from my drummer's... Uploading videos now.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> yup



Mmmmmhmmmmmm.


----------



## Lee

English portfolio is done


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> English portfolio is done


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



 Waitin' on youtube to process videos...


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

best tag for a while: 

« I'm a girl. | I got to meet 3 guys from avenegd sevenfold »


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt.


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/43010-sunday-jam.html#post758289


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> post



faster!


----------



## Desecrated

you are 2000 post short to be giving commands


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> you are 2000 post short to be giving commands


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> you are 2000 post short to be giving commands



pwn


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

sss


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

I haven't really posted that much tonight, someone else can do the honors.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

46200^^


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana
> banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana banana


----------



## Desecrated

pineapple


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

Dude Sings Both Female And Male Parts Video


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

AVING USA - Global News Network


----------



## Desecrated

A Practical Guide to Racism - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Laughter.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

ttt?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt = to the top


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



t50k


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

yyytttyyy


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



<Eric>A smiling basketball dribbling a frowning basketball?</Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

D'


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Desecrated

:headbash:


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

2900


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 2900


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

EÜ


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



Damn!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.-


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## Desecrated

damm


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

C0.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

fuck fuck fuckelifuckfuck


----------



## Randy

fuck fuck fuckelifuckfuck


----------



## Lee

uh huh


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E©


----------



## Desecrated

@[email protected]£tr||\|§


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Two days till I go home


----------



## Desecrated

getting home is nice


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha <3


----------



## SymmetricScars




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

Eµ


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

_E


----------



## g3rmanium

;E


----------



## g3rmanium

:E


----------



## g3rmanium

-E


----------



## g3rmanium

~E


----------



## g3rmanium

#E


----------



## g3rmanium

§E


----------



## g3rmanium

|E


----------



## g3rmanium

>E


----------



## g3rmanium

<E


----------



## g3rmanium

,E


----------



## g3rmanium

*E


----------



## g3rmanium

+E


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## g3rmanium

´E


----------



## g3rmanium

`E


----------



## g3rmanium

?E


----------



## g3rmanium

\E


----------



## g3rmanium

=E


----------



## g3rmanium

}E


----------



## g3rmanium

]E


----------



## g3rmanium

)E


----------



## g3rmanium

[E


----------



## g3rmanium

(E


----------



## g3rmanium

/E


----------



## g3rmanium

{E


----------



## g3rmanium

&E


----------



## g3rmanium

%E


----------



## g3rmanium

$E


----------



## g3rmanium

³E


----------



## g3rmanium

²E


----------



## g3rmanium

"E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

@E


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

-E-


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

46400.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Feces.


----------



## Desecrated

faces


----------



## Randy

CunningLynguist


----------



## twooos

ass hole balls pedo


----------



## loktide

more hax:


----------



## Randy

TRU3 M3T4L 0F ST33L 1337 H4X W00T KVLT


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

I just got the money for selling my textbooks back to the bookstore


----------



## Desecrated

great


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I just got the money for selling my textbooks back to the bookstore



You gonna go buy crack rocks? That'd be the smart thing to do.


----------



## Desecrated

Can't do crack when going home to the family. He needs Adrenochrome.


----------



## Desecrated

Sevenstring.org Statistics 
Threads: 42,818, This Month: 842 (up 115%)
Posts: 748,319, This Month: 17275 (up 125%)
Members: 7,060, This Month: 138 (up 1%)


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> You gonna go buy crack rocks? That'd be the smart thing to do.



It's going back into my bank account, considering I just bought a guitar


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Can't do crack when going home to the family. He needs Adrenochrome.



Crack is whack  


I'd never heard of adrenochrome until I looked up


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## yevetz

booyakacha!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Luan

V7(b9)


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Feces.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Randy

Dinkens


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Dinkens


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

How do you turn on spellcheck on firefox ?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> How do you turn on spellcheck on firefox ?



Press Alt + F4 or Strg-Q.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Press Alt + F4 or Strg-Q.


----------



## Desecrated

Thank you johann. 
Why don't you strg+c my foot and strg+v it i your as


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Press Alt + F4 or Strg-Q.


----------



## loktide

i yz gonna ctrl-x ur faiz opn


----------



## Randy

?.


----------



## loktide

!.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Titties and Beer


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> i yz gonna ctrl-x ur faiz opn


----------



## Randy

Wha'?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thank you johann.
> Why don't you strg+c my foot and strg+v it i your as



Yeah, , because...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Årrr!


----------



## loktide




----------



## arnoroth661

loktide said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Årrr!



åååå
äö
ü ë ï


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


>


ur not on bitch


----------



## Desecrated

bgh


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

ttt?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

C.


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Blexican




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Blexican said:


>





+rep for you!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> ttt



E?


----------



## Desecrated

46% off the way


----------



## loktide

i can has E.


----------



## Desecrated

in germany E! has you


----------



## Zepp88

FACE!


----------



## loktide

in europe, . has you


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> in europe, . has you



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

Ttt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Are we there yet?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i can has E.



Yes you can has E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> in germany E! has you


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> in europe, . has you


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Are we there yet?



We are "there" as in right "here" we're always "here" so we must also be "there"


----------



## Desecrated

alice in wonderland ?


----------



## Zepp88

you're the second person to liken my random phrases to Lewis Carrol


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Yes you can has E.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> you're the second person to liken my random phrases to Lewis Carrol



incarnation


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## loktide

meh


----------



## Zepp88

Alice in Wonderland is pretty freakin awesome actually


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> meh



ghey


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## loktide

t4t


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> t4t


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


 



loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Zepp88

CHANGE PLACES!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

CHANGE E! PLACES!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> CHANGE PLACES!!!!



:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Zepp88

PLACES!!! CHANGE PLACES!! CHANGE PLACES!! CHANGE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> PLACES!!! CHANGE PLACES!! CHANGE PLACES!! CHANGE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



My thoughts exactly

Johann -->  <-- Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

how many points for the first light greeinisch rep thingy?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> how many points for the first light greeinisch rep thingy?



Hab dir welches gegeben!



(will auch )


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



I like your consistency.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## loktide

tosp


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

:MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD:


----------



## Desecrated

AAAAAAAARGH


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

I'm finished with all my finals


----------



## Randy

Go smoke some crack. You deserve it! 

*smoking crack


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Go smoke some crack. You deserve it!
> 
> *smoking crack



Crack is whack


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

nice


----------



## Quicksilver689

Chris said:


> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.
> 
> Go.




Understood - no faskdjfksjdf's from me!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt 
























.


----------



## D-EJ915

Code:


 _____ _____ _____ 
|_   _|_   _|_   _|
  | |   | |   | |  
  | |   | |   | |  
  |_|   |_|   |_|


----------



## Randy

Code:


 ___                 _ _   __   __ ___ 
| _ \__ _ __ _ ___  | | | / /  / /|_  )
|  _/ _` / _` / -_) |_  _/ _ \/ _ \/ / 
|_| \__,_\__, \___|   |_|\___/\___/___|
         |___/


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



 

+rep for you!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> _____ _____ _____
> |_   _|_   _|_   _|
> | |   | |   | |
> | |   | |   | |
> |_|   |_|   |_|





Code:


E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Genitalia


----------



## D-EJ915

MAKE WAY!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Ectoplasm


----------



## Desecrated

:maaaaaaaaaaad:


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Desecrated

neeeeeeeeeej


----------



## loktide

bah


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


> bah


sheep?


----------



## Randy

Black Sheep. Wool


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

oooo sheeps


----------



## Mattmc74

Drinkin a cherry coke! AAHH


----------



## loktide

hehe, cherry coke got banned from germany a while ago


----------



## Randy

Sheep... hmmm...

*sticking right hand pointer finger in and out of hole created by pointer and thumb finger of left hand


----------



## Desecrated

black sheps, what a wonderful movie.


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


> hehe, cherry coke got banned from germany a while ago



Why ?


----------



## smueske

Whoo, hoo, 46639


----------



## Randy

46640!

Even numbers FTW!


----------



## Desecrated

26 more post to better number


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

:hungry:


----------



## Desecrated

astadontfillyourstomachforumrunningslowtruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

:spongyampfürallescherrycokeApfelkuchen:


----------



## Randy

rolapse:


----------



## Desecrated

:IchsprechenichtDeutsches,dasbinwirklichhomosexuell:


----------



## Desecrated

:gewußtfümeineBeiträgezuängtvonderKosmologie-undQuanten-Schwerkraftauf:


----------



## Desecrated

: Das euklidische Wegintegral über ganz topologisch trivialer Metrik kann bis zum der Zeit erfolgt werden, die schneidet und also ist einheitlich, wenn es analytisch zum Lorentzian fortgefahren wird. Andererseits ist das Wegintegral über ganz topologisch nicht trivialer Metrik asymptotisch Unabhängiges des Ausgangszustandes. So ist das Gesamtwegintegral einheitlich und Informationen sind nicht in der Anordnung und in der Verdampfung der schwarzen Bohrungen verloren. Die Weise, welche die Informationen hinausgehen, scheint, daß zu sein Formen eines zutreffende Fallhorizontes nie, gerade ein transparenter Trucking:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## smueske

Oh, to do something good for mankind ... er, 7-stringers.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


>



Posted.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



posted.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> posted.



posted


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> posted



you just posted that bitch, stop posting "posted."


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> you just posted that bitch, stop posting "posted."



posted motherfucker.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> posted motherfucker.



Thank you! We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view, you ridiculous little carnival freak. Your post is an orgy of stultifying cacophonous verbal depravity; an exercise in literary impotence, and an offense to all of good taste and decency.

If there's an idea in your head, it's in solitary confinement. Is that a conclusion or simply the place where you got tired of thinking? Reading your post makes blindness a wonderful thing to look forward to. To quote Martin Luther King, Jr.: "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."

Calling you dull is a gross underestimation of just how tedious you are. You have the personality of a damp sponge and the appeal of a moldy sweat sock. If I had wanted to talk to somebody with your personality, I would be at the damn pet store talking to the lizards. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you weren't so stupid that even single-celled organisms out score you in IQ tests; if your weren't so fat that you make sumo wrestlers look anorexic, or if you weren't uglier than the north-facing end of a south-bound mule. No, come to think of it, you would.

In closing, I helpfully suggest that you support your local Search & Rescue Unit, and get lost.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Thank you! We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view, you ridiculous little carnival freak. Your post is an orgy of stultifying cacophonous verbal depravity; an exercise in literary impotence, and an offense to all of good taste and decency.
> 
> If there's an idea in your head, it's in solitary confinement. Is that a conclusion or simply the place where you got tired of thinking? Reading your post makes blindness a wonderful thing to look forward to. To quote Martin Luther King, Jr.: "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> 
> Calling you dull is a gross underestimation of just how tedious you are. You have the personality of a damp sponge and the appeal of a moldy sweat sock. If I had wanted to talk to somebody with your personality, I would be at the damn pet store talking to the lizards. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you weren't so stupid that even single-celled organisms out score you in IQ tests; if your weren't so fat that you make sumo wrestlers look anorexic, or if you weren't uglier than the north-facing end of a south-bound mule. No, come to think of it, you would.
> 
> In closing, I helpfully suggest that you support your local Search & Rescue Unit, and get lost.



English is your second language, isn't it? You don't have a first. Try learning elementary grammar before attempting to inflict your next literary abomination on this message board.

You would be out of your depth in a parking lot puddle. Is that a conclusion or simply the place where you got tired of thinking? Well, you're certainly thoughtless; I just wish that you were keyboard-less, too. You bring to mind a quote from Josh Billing: "Doesn't know much, but leads the league in nostril hair."

You are about as entertaining as watching grass grow in a windowbox. What do you do for a living? You are living, aren't you? Any friend of yours is a lousy judge of character. Seriously, I've come across decomposing dog carcases that are less offensive to the senses than you are. Maybe you wouldn't read like such a pathetic loser if you weren't so stupid that even single-celled organisms out score you in IQ tests; if your weren't so fat that the elephants throw you peanuts at your local Zoo, or if you didn't have a face that makes your dentist treat you by mail-order. Who am I kidding? You would.

In conclusion, sit down and shut up before trip over your own tongue and hurt yourself.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> English is your second language, isn't it? You don't have a first. Try learning elementary grammar before attempting to inflict your next literary abomination on this message board.
> 
> You would be out of your depth in a parking lot puddle. Is that a conclusion or simply the place where you got tired of thinking? Well, you're certainly thoughtless; I just wish that you were keyboard-less, too. You bring to mind a quote from Josh Billing: "Doesn't know much, but leads the league in nostril hair."
> 
> You are about as entertaining as watching grass grow in a windowbox. What do you do for a living? You are living, aren't you? Any friend of yours is a lousy judge of character. Seriously, I've come across decomposing dog carcases that are less offensive to the senses than you are. Maybe you wouldn't read like such a pathetic loser if you weren't so stupid that even single-celled organisms out score you in IQ tests; if your weren't so fat that the elephants throw you peanuts at your local Zoo, or if you didn't have a face that makes your dentist treat you by mail-order. Who am I kidding? You would.
> 
> In conclusion, sit down and shut up before trip over your own tongue and hurt yourself.



Congratulations! You have just proved the theory that there is no limit to human stupidity. Your ineffective imitation of good posting style only serves to illuminate your lack of substance, good taste, and decency.

I suppose I should have some sympathy for your handicap. You are obviously paralyzed from the neck up.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Congratulations! You have just proved the theory that there is no limit to human stupidity. Your ineffective imitation of good posting style only serves to illuminate your lack of substance, good taste, and decency.
> 
> I suppose I should have some sympathy for your handicap. You are obviously paralyzed from the neck up.



Just when I think, "Surely this person has reached and encapsulates the limits of Internet tedium" you go and push the boundary even further. Your ineffective imitation of good posting style only serves to illuminate your lack of substance, good taste, and decency.

Here's a tip: no one will ever know that you've had a lobotomy if you wear a wig to hide to the scars; stop posting your drivel on message boards, and learn to control the slobbering. You could type every thing you know on the subject on back of a microscopic postage stamp and still have room leftover for a shopping list. If you knew what you're talking about, you'd be dangerous. As Ellen Glasgow once remarked: "He knows so little and knows it so fluently."


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Just when I think, "Surely this person has reached and encapsulates the limits of Internet tedium" you go and push the boundary even further. Your ineffective imitation of good posting style only serves to illuminate your lack of substance, good taste, and decency.
> 
> Here's a tip: no one will ever know that you've had a lobotomy if you wear a wig to hide to the scars; stop posting your drivel on message boards, and learn to control the slobbering. You could type every thing you know on the subject on back of a microscopic postage stamp and still have room leftover for a shopping list. If you knew what you're talking about, you'd be dangerous. As Ellen Glasgow once remarked: "He knows so little and knows it so fluently."



Your post is a tedious, homogenised, chameleon-esque scribble which amounts to nothing more than the demented cacophonous racket of a drugged lunatic banging loudly on kitchen pots and pans. In future, kindly proofread your posts before assaulting unsuspecting readers of this message board with a litany of misspellings, egregious grammatical errors, and other verbal atrocities.

If brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to blow the kneecap off a flea. You are obviously suffering from Clue Deficit Disorder. A long period of non-posting would be most welcome on your part. I am reminded of something relevant that Benjamin Disraeli said: "He was distinguished for ignorance - for he had only one idea and that was wrong."

You are a bore, and a very dull one at that. You are nastier than a five-dollar whore getting a shit enema. You're a waste of time, space, air, flesh, and the rectum you were born from, retard. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you weren't so dumb that even blondes tell jokes about you; if your weren't so fat that you make sumo wrestlers look anorexic, or if you didn't have a face that is registered as a biological weapon. Nah, of course you would.

In closing, I suggest the next time that you feel an urge to embarrass yourself and bore others, that you summon all your might, and resist.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Your post is a tedious, homogenised, chameleon-esque scribble which amounts to nothing more than the demented cacophonous racket of a drugged lunatic banging loudly on kitchen pots and pans. In future, kindly proofread your posts before assaulting unsuspecting readers of this message board with a litany of misspellings, egregious grammatical errors, and other verbal atrocities.
> 
> If brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to blow the kneecap off a flea. You are obviously suffering from Clue Deficit Disorder. A long period of non-posting would be most welcome on your part. I am reminded of something relevant that Benjamin Disraeli said: "He was distinguished for ignorance - for he had only one idea and that was wrong."
> 
> You are a bore, and a very dull one at that. You are nastier than a five-dollar whore getting a shit enema. You're a waste of time, space, air, flesh, and the rectum you were born from, retard. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you weren't so dumb that even blondes tell jokes about you; if your weren't so fat that you make sumo wrestlers look anorexic, or if you didn't have a face that is registered as a biological weapon. Nah, of course you would.
> 
> In closing, I suggest the next time that you feel an urge to embarrass yourself and bore others, that you summon all your might, and resist.



Your post is the world's greatest proof of reincarnation; no one could get that dumb in just one lifetime. You should offer your posting style to hospital operating theatres as a highly-effective alternative to unconsciousness-inducing medications.

I used to think that you were a gibbering idiot. Now, after reading your latest post, I have a much lower opinion of you. Why is it that the people with the smallest minds always have the biggest mouths? Oh well, at least you only charge what your free advice is worth. How true is Stanislaw J. Lec's famous remark: "Every now and then you meet someone whose ignorance is encyclopedic."


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Stitch

You feeling alright, Desecrated? Or did you find a website full of english putdowns?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Your post is the world's greatest proof of reincarnation; no one could get that dumb in just one lifetime. You should offer your posting style to hospital operating theatres as a highly-effective alternative to unconsciousness-inducing medications.
> 
> I used to think that you were a gibbering idiot. Now, after reading your latest post, I have a much lower opinion of you. Why is it that the people with the smallest minds always have the biggest mouths? Oh well, at least you only charge what your free advice is worth. How true is Stanislaw J. Lec's famous remark: "Every now and then you meet someone whose ignorance is encyclopedic."



It sounds like English; it even looks like English, but I can't understand a word you're blabbering. Clearly, you spend way too much time in darkened rooms in front of your seven-year-old computer turning a whiter shade of pale. Go outside once in a while and breathe, before your brain starts to rot from all that festering stagnation and cognitive dysfunction.

I don't know what makes you such a worthless poster, but it really works! I see you've set aside this special time to humiliate yourself on the Internet. However, I'll consider letting you have the last word if you guarantee it will be your last. 

What possessed you to think that you were capable of being entertaining or interesting to read? Do yourself and everyone else a favor: take a fatal overdose of your medication. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you didn't have an intellect rivaled only by the Village Idiot's stupider brother; if your weren't so fat that when you run, you make the CD player skip at the radio station, or if you didn't have a face so ugly that your Psychiatrist makes you lie face down. Nah, of course you would.

To sum up: I'd rather pass the world's largest kidney stone than read another post from you.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> It sounds like English; it even looks like English, but I can't understand a word you're blabbering. Clearly, you spend way too much time in darkened rooms in front of your seven-year-old computer turning a whiter shade of pale. Go outside once in a while and breathe, before your brain starts to rot from all that festering stagnation and cognitive dysfunction.
> 
> I don't know what makes you such a worthless poster, but it really works! I see you've set aside this special time to humiliate yourself on the Internet. However, I'll consider letting you have the last word if you guarantee it will be your last.
> 
> What possessed you to think that you were capable of being entertaining or interesting to read? Do yourself and everyone else a favor: take a fatal overdose of your medication. Maybe you wouldn't come across as such a jellyfish-sucking mental midget if you didn't have an intellect rivaled only by the Village Idiot's stupider brother; if your weren't so fat that when you run, you make the CD player skip at the radio station, or if you didn't have a face so ugly that your Psychiatrist makes you lie face down. Nah, of course you would.
> 
> To sum up: I'd rather pass the world's largest kidney stone than read another post from you.



word


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> aww I missed it  oh well


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

efh


----------



## Desecrated

donkey!!


----------



## Desecrated

Forecast is for "bad craziness".


----------



## Desecrated

There was madness in any direction, at any hour. You could strike sparks anywhere. There was a fantastic universal sense that whatever we were doing was right, that we were winning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

Nous avons eu deux sacs d'herbe, soixante-quinze granules de mescaline, cinq feuilles d'acide haute puissance de buvard, un saltshaker moitié-plein de la cocaïne, et une galaxie entière des hauts multicolores, dépresseurs, laughers, criards... En outre, un quart de tequila, un quart de rhum, une caisse de bière, une pinte d'éther cru, et deux amyls douzaine. Pas que nous avons eu besoin de tout ce que pour le voyage, mais une fois que vous entrez dans a fermé une collection sérieuse de drogue, la tendance est de la pousser dans la mesure où vous pouvez. La seule chose qui m'a vraiment inquiété était l'éther. Il n'y a rien dans le monde plus délaissé et irresponsable et diffamé qu'un homme dans les profondeurs d'un éther nocent, et j'ai su que nous entrerions dans cette substance putréfiée jolie bientôt.


----------



## Desecrated

Finally got spell check to work on both english and swedish.


----------



## Desecrated

ding dang
ding dang
hey ho
hey ho
no matter where you are, there you go


----------



## Desecrated

barrington hall ?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## shadowgenesis

/\ i love cats


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

shadowgenesis said:


> /\ i love cats



I have a soft spot for them to.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

I'm home!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I'm home!



How are you this fine evening, Leo?


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> How are you this fine evening, Leo?



Considerably better now that I'm not at college (and have a new guitar) 

Yourself?


----------



## Zepp88

LOLCATS


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Considerably better now that I'm not at college (and have a new guitar)
> 
> Yourself?



I'm quite alright. 'Contemplatin' getting a Peavey or a B-52 instead of saving for a used Mark IV.  I desperately need a better amp. 

A new guitar, eh? Do you have a picstory for it?  Whatcha get?


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> I'm quite alright. 'Contemplatin' getting a Peavey or a B-52 instead of saving for a used Mark IV.  I desperately need a better amp.
> 
> A new guitar, eh? Do you have a picstory for it?  Whatcha get?



Patience. Picstory tomorrow


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Patience. Picstory tomorrow



 Wise and learn'd you are, Leo!  

Do you have any playing experience with b-52s?


----------



## Zepp88

God money I'll do anything for you....


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> God money I'll do anything for you....



Do you have any idea how close we are to 50k???


----------



## Zepp88

God moneys not concered about the sick amongst the pure....


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Wise and learn'd you are, Leo!
> 
> Do you have any playing experience with b-52s?



Unfortunately I don't, but I've heard good things about the head, provided that they're re-tubed. There was a thread about it not too long ago.


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> Do you have any idea how close we are to 50k???



Can you feel it's proximity?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Your god is dead, and no one cares, if there is a hell, I'lll see you there.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

THE PEICES DON'T FUCKING FIT.


----------



## Zepp88

THE PEICES DON

































'T FUCKING FIT.


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Your god is dead, and no one cares, if there is a hell, I'lll see you there.



I'm going to Pastafarian Heaven. Beer volcanoes and a stripper factory here I come


----------



## Zepp88

Nokia E90 Communicator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 I want that fucking phone.


----------



## Zepp88

Why is loading themes going so slow in wordpress? damnit.

Starting a new blog.... zepp88.wordpress.com

I once hosted a wordpress for my band but we did away with it...it was redundant.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, this is really pissing me off...


----------



## Zepp88

Fuck.....just load the damned theme....


----------



## Azyiu

Ha!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

This network = epic phail.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt

goodnight


----------



## Zepp88

Mindless drone.


----------



## techjsteele

Mmmmmm............. Brains...................... (mindless drone joke, also applies for anyone that has worked a 13+ hours shift in the IT world!)


----------



## Zepp88

Give me your internets. All your internets.


----------



## Zepp88

WTF...

Tried starting a blogger.com blog and my blog won't even open..


Page cannot be displayed. 

WTF....this network blows goats to feed it's bastard children.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> You feeling alright, Desecrated? Or did you find a website full of english putdowns?



Or maybe he swallowed Eric?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nokia E90 Communicator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I want that fucking phone.



I have an affiliate link or two


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I have an affiliate link or two



I'm not sure if they're even available in the states.

Also, wordpress is pissing me off...it's much better when you host it yourself...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not sure if they're even available in the states.



Ich schau mal nach...


Zepp88 said:


> Also, wordpress is pissing me off...it's much better when you host it yourself...


----------



## Zepp88

I'd set up a server again.....but managing a server through dial up = fail.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab jemanden gefunden, der das E90 in den Staaten verkauft.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Hier Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Ah...not available from my provider...


----------



## Zepp88

$810.53
WTF!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

E! E!


----------



## Zepp88

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................THE HORROR


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


>



 at wordpress right now.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated

Teletbubi zurück Winker


----------



## Desecrated

Seh ich deine fette Freundin, denke ich Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder.

lol


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> $810.53
> WTF!



Ich krieg 3 % oder so. Also KAUF ES!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Seh ich deine fette Freundin, denke ich Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder.
> 
> lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich krieg 3 % oder so. Also KAUF ES!



 NEIN

teuer!


----------



## Desecrated

D!"#


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

Doh!


----------



## Zepp88

Dicke Frau


----------



## Desecrated

Good night, I'm going back to bed, it's way to early to be awake.


----------



## Zepp88

Sweet dreams.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NEIN
> 
> teuer!



DOCH!


----------



## Zepp88

Braucht....................











GELD!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Braucht....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GELD!



Verkauf deine Gitarren


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Furry.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Oder geh :truckin:.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Zepp88

:fawktruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :fawktruckin:



:santatruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

GEHIRN FRESSEN


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GEHIRN FRESSEN


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





SCHMECKTS!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



UNDERAGE!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt!



OVERAGE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ttt



BLIZTHINGWHINGHITYUAGE!


----------



## Zepp88

face destroyer.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Zepp88

Laaaaaaaa 
Deeeeeeee
Daaaaaaaa


----------



## Desecrated

age uke ike inu doko kokoroko basheru


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

ttt BACKWARDS


----------



## Zepp88

Eier


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Eier


----------



## Zepp88

An.


----------



## Zepp88

....and doesn't it make you feel better....


----------



## Desecrated

äjer


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

ete


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Desecrated

Jesus chrysler - so holy he lost a T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt.


----------



## D-EJ915

tty


----------



## Azyiu

YYZ


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tty


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt-


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt-


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt.


----------



## Desecrated

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

swedish curse thread closed ?


----------



## smueske

you guys obsessed with tits? I mean ttts?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

smueske said:


> you guys obsessed with tits? I mean ttts?



With these guys you never know. All thought the girls D-EJ915 usually goes after haven't developed tits yet.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt.


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt_


----------



## smueske

46852


----------



## Desecrated

g!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> g!



3g!


----------



## Desecrated

ghk


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> E.



Did you post a picstory yet?


----------



## Lee

No. Want an aneurysm? Try to tune a Floyd Rose that came with none of the strings in tune. I still can't get the fucker in tune.


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> No. Want an aneurysm? Try to tune a Floyd Rose that came with none of the strings in tune. I still can't get the fucker in tune.



 I feel ya.

There's lot of methods... As a matter of fact, I can't name any. 

Yea. Too complicated to explain.


----------



## Lee

I'm open to about any idea at the moment. This is thoroughly pissing me off.


----------



## Lee

Restringing and such is easy, it's just doing it to one that was out of tune to start with. That's the problem.


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Restringing and such is easy, it's just doing it to one that was out of tune to start with. That's the problem.



 How old are the strings that came with it?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> How old are the strings that came with it?



I just bought them today. I get two in tune, then tune two more, and the previous two go flat. Back and forth and back and forth...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

IT'S IN TUNE MOTHERBITCHES


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## playstopause

Now that'S fun.


----------



## playstopause

Fun all around.


----------



## playstopause

Mmm... I thought so.


----------



## playstopause

LOL Funny stuff.


----------



## playstopause

There you go.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Lee

basically


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

0.


----------



## playstopause

:liftoff:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> :liftoff:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

unch:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## techjsteele




----------



## El Caco

unch:


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## El Caco

Nice


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Zepp88

Yargomzombie.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



 ... good morning as of 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Desecrated

jarzombek


----------



## Desecrated

11.


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

over 3000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Desecrated

600 more until new position.


----------



## Desecrated

What ever happened to alpo ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What ever happened to alpo ?



Yeah. Maybe he ed too much or found his pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

« Something things I've noticed about this forum. | Help meeeeeeeeeeeeee! I can't stop reading! » 

Combo.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah. Maybe he ed too much or found his pants.



poor guy


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> poor guy



yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Quicksilver689

woo hoooooo, post 46941!!!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.



*starts a slow clap*


----------



## Groff

I'm in ur delaware river, going to kill ur hessians.

/George Washington


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

Off to the doctor


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Off to the doctor


cya


----------



## D-EJ915

over 9k here


----------



## Desecrated

good luck


----------



## Lee

I hope this stuff works.


----------



## Desecrated

I'll keep my thumbs crossed.


----------



## Lee

That'll be kind of annoying


----------



## Desecrated

Ss long as you don't feel like baking....


----------



## Lee

Whoring.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ngd-picstory-hey-stitch-ibanez-content.html#4


----------



## Desecrated

noooooo an ibanez


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> noooooo an ibanez



Correction: Yes! an Ibanez!


----------



## Zepp88

Ibanez = fail. 



Vader not sending me a god damn email = epic fail.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

POPPYCOCK!!!


----------



## Zepp88

STAPLE FACE


----------



## Michael

So I Google Image'd that...


----------



## Zepp88

PERPOSTEROUS!!!


----------



## Michael

lolz


----------



## Zepp88

HAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Desecrated

so whats this thread about ?


----------



## Zepp88

Ripping skulls apart with a claw hammer.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

true that.


----------



## Desecrated

So what are you doing this morning evil-mike


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I'm at work


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm at work



Thats mighty evil of you, what sort of evil corporation do you work at ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats mighty evil of you, what sort of evil corporation do you work at ?





 I'm a government contractor.


----------



## Desecrated

O my god, thats almost like the root of all evil.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

47% of the way.


----------



## Desecrated

we might get 50k this year.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Zepp88

LAWL


----------



## Michael




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I'm surprised they let that one fly...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm surprised they let that one fly...



They probably didn't know what it meant.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> They probably didn't know what it meant.



LOL STFU


----------



## Michael

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


>



I love the expression on the kid.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Michael

U g0t t3h E-c00t1ez!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

nothing


----------



## Groff

:lawls:


----------



## Groff

rrr


----------



## Groff

ttt's


----------



## Groff

47025!!


----------



## Groff

lll


----------



## Groff

222


----------



## Groff

asdfjkl;

Home row FTW


----------



## Groff

E.




That is all.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

anal milky


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

I like cute little tt's


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Hm...

 

Let us carefully weigh the vantages and disadvantages of your proposal.









 









 










E!


----------



## Lee

There are no disadvantages to E


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> Let us carefully weigh the vantages and disadvantages of your proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> There are no disadvantages to E



 Correct.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## Lee

E-


----------



## Lee

E+


----------



## Lee

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

DDD!


----------



## Lee

ttt


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> DDD!



QQQ!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## Lee

E-


----------



## Lee

E+


----------



## Lee

E=


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Lee




----------



## Uber Mega

47087


----------



## skinhead

I don't give a FUCK!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Uber Mega

safe


----------



## Lee




----------



## Uber Mega

Lee said:


>



+1, i concur.


----------



## D-EJ915

zee


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



ouch


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt.


----------



## Groff

eee


----------



## Desecrated

laaaaaaaaa lalala laaaaaaaaa laLA


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

10001110101

periodic table


with a center piece of mind....

there's something coming.....


































WAIT FOR IT!













































WAIT FOR IT!!!
























































IT'S COMING!!!!

























































WAIT FOR IT!!!









































I GOT YOU GOOD YOU FUCKER!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


>



Thats exactly what I wanted for xmas. thank you.


----------



## Bound

I knew you'd love it, that's why I did it... silly pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, only galvatron delivers teh nudez dudez


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## HamBungler

Taco pie? I love taco pie.


----------



## playstopause

FOude l apouio.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FOude l apouio.



OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## playstopause

That's some spooky shit!


----------



## playstopause

Taratata.


----------



## playstopause

TARATATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

FOUDE LA PUIOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## playstopause

OMG OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Back with some funky shit yall


----------



## playstopause

Hell yeaah, funky shit.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeaah, funky shit.




THAT'S THE FCKING SPIORUT!!!!!!1


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> THAT'S THE FCKING SPIORUT!!!!!!1


----------



## playstopause

SO THERE U GO , HONEY BUNNY!
!


----------



## playstopause

HOW ABOUT THAT , MOTHAFUCKERZ?!?!!!1


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> HOW ABOUT THAT , MOTHAFUCKERZ?!?!!!1




WOAH, CHILL OUT DUDE. LISTEN TO THA FUNK!!! : )


----------



## playstopause

JUKWBOX!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

TA TA TA JUKEBOX!!!1


----------



## playstopause

YEAH YUEHA YEAH!


----------



## playstopause

YOYO!!!!


----------



## playstopause

TAKE ME DANCIONG TONIGHT!!1


----------



## playstopause

AIN'T A YOYO!!!!


----------



## playstopause

HOW ABOUT THAT!?!?!?


----------



## playstopause

IN YOUR FQACE BROTHER!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> IN YOUR FQACE BROTHER!!!



WOWA FORGOT SOMETHING


----------



## playstopause

TAKE NE MDANCNG TONBITE!!


----------



## playstopause

YEAH YEHA YHEA !!!!1!!


----------



## playstopause

FUNKY SHIT YAKLLL!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FUNKY SHIT YAKLLL!




YOU KNOW YOUR STUF!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

I LKIE TIT TOO:!!


----------



## playstopause

JUKEBOX!


----------



## playstopause

NANANA JULEBOCX!

YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## playstopause

tttttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttttt


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lee

creepy


----------



## Zepp88

He's a nice guy.


----------



## Lee

He looks like he has a penis hanging out of his stomach


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Uber Mega

spam


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

yyytttyyy


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

:swede:


----------



## Desecrated

:dinnerforbreakfast:


----------



## Zepp88

:thatsfuckingawesome:


----------



## Desecrated

Honestly what's up with the fucking pancakes/egg and bacon for breakfast ?


----------



## Zepp88

It has a flavor. It is good.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Honestly what's up with the fucking pancakes/egg and bacon for breakfast ?


----------



## twooos

my dick tastes of cheese


----------



## Desecrated

vad händer


----------



## arnoroth661

twooos said:


> my dick tastes of cheese





Seriously, why do we eat stuff like that for breakfast?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



we are so close to 50k.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

ddd


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

DDD


----------



## Desecrated

DESEDESEDESED


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated likes saying desecrated's name because it makes desecrated feel like a basket-star. *boooooooooi!* :celebrity:


----------



## Bound

One time I saw desecrated take desecrated's arm and put it in desecrated's buttox....




true story.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated has that on tape. Can be yours for 9.99 dollars. Please buy desecrated's christmas fisting. Desecrated will sign basketball and send with every bought movie.


----------



## Desecrated

120


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

200


----------



## Desecrated

I still have that christmas fisting with free basketball video for sale...


----------



## Desecrated

202


----------



## Desecrated

203


----------



## Luan

blablabla


----------



## Kotex

Incha malarki'en!


----------



## El Caco

FUCK!!! It's only the first official day of the school holidays and the kids are already driving me nuts, I've got 6 more weeks of this shit.


----------



## Kotex

Your kids? Or, other kids?


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## skinhead

A lot of messages to reach 100000!


----------



## Luan

And we didn't reached the half


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Kotex

We are close to half though.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Kotex

tits.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ez.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!zz


----------



## Bound

man, where did the z's come from....


the old g3rmanium was way cooler....


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> man, where did the z's come from....
> 
> 
> the old g3rmanium was way cooler....



I'm sorry I disappointed you.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

EZ poster


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> EZ poster


----------



## Bound

uh oh... I sense E violence, impending...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> uh oh... I sense E violence, impending...


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



EZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> EZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E-

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some +rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> I want some +rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



I gave you some as well!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Desecrated

E
-
0

E/0=


----------



## El Caco

Kotex said:


> Your kids? Or, other kids?



My kids.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

4727


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> I want some +rep.




I'll goose yours if you goose mine


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Bound

P?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> I'll goose yours if you goose mine



I did!


----------



## Bound

woOt i goosed you hard!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

hahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

hrmmmmm


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

way too many cats!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

how the hell are you not doublepostin


TELL ME YOUR SECRET!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> way too many cats!



You can never have to many cats


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> how the hell are you not doublepostin
> 
> 
> TELL ME YOUR SECRET!



I'm a contributor.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

ah ha..... 

I would like to contribite to ultimate doublepost mayhem


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

that head cat made me spit up my coffe


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm a contributor.



And you rule!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> ah ha.....
> 
> I would like to contribite to ultimate doublepost mayhem



buy a sticker or a t-shirt, when you reach 1000 posts. it's worth it, sevenstring.org is my home, family and sanatorium.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> And you rule!



I don't rule, your king of this thread, I serve you, Master.


----------



## Bound

D!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## Bound

man my postcount is so shitty on this board... 

it's important to have a high post count

people respect big numbers


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I don't rule, your king of this thread, I serve you, Master.



Good.









Now give me +rep!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> man my postcount is so shitty on this board...
> 
> it's important to have a high post count
> 
> people respect big numbers



Who gives a fuck about your post count? Look at mine...


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now give me +rep!



granted


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> granted



Thanks!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now give me +rep!



done


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Who gives a fuck about your post count? Look at mine...



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 47,309
User Name Posts
*g3rmanium 13,230*
D-EJ915 9,102
Alpo 3,653
Desecrated 3,128
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 1,831
Lee 1,656
Lucky Seven 1,019
playstopause 855
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 716
yevetz 653

*Yeah let's look at your post count *


----------



## Bound

hahahahahahaha that's impressive


I am impressed by big numbers


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> man my postcount is so shitty on this board...
> 
> it's important to have a high post count
> 
> people respect big numbers



I didn't mean it like that, It's just that I don't think it's worth buying a forum t-shirt if you haven't been here for a year or so. I'm not blaming anybody for doing so, Just that I wouldn't do so.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 47,309
> User Name Posts
> *g3rmanium 13,230*
> D-EJ915 9,102
> Alpo 3,653
> Desecrated 3,128
> Naren 2,780
> Zepp88 1,831
> Lee 1,656
> Lucky Seven 1,019
> playstopause 855
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 716
> yevetz 653
> 
> *Yeah let's look at your post count *



Haha I pwn Jeff.

And you're getting close to pwning Alpo.


----------



## El Caco

I'm not even top ten.


----------



## El Caco

Give me rep Johann


----------



## Bound

we should start a cult



s7eve said:


> Give me rep Johann



you don't need any


----------



## El Caco

Bound said:


> you don't need any


----------



## Bound

I gave you some anyways....


damnit i need more coffee


----------



## Desecrated

cult FTW


----------



## Desecrated

I want e-rep to. I also want to join the orgy


----------



## Bound

hey

how's your v-amp

I've the head at home

I use it to practice

it makes shitty recordings though....



Desecrated said:


> I want e-rep to. I also want to join the orgy



given. orgy on, my friend, orgy on...


----------



## Desecrated

bound, connect it to a behringer tube preamp, tube eq and a tube compressor and it will sound really good.


----------



## Bound

lol I'd rather invest the money in my live rig... I guess I'll continue to piss of the neighbors when I want to record...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

w00tbeer


----------



## Desecrated

make it your live rig, just add a 4x12 and you have a killer setup.


----------



## Groff

schfifty five


----------



## Groff

what you say?!


----------



## Groff

schfifty five!


----------



## Groff

cannot hear you!


----------



## Groff

Schfifty five!!


----------



## Groff

my ears cant...


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> make it your live rig, just add a 4x12 and you have a killer setup.



my tuber dominates my behringer, hardcore...


----------



## Groff

do it


----------



## Groff

Doit


----------



## Desecrated

what tuber ?


----------



## Groff

My little Pwny


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Pie > Cake


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> what tuber ?



I have an A-down FA60


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Give me rep Johann



I did!


----------



## Bound

I got the behri to practice//record with and maybe slave into my amp, but it sounds like poo like that...


----------



## Groff

check one two four


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I did!



I just gave you some too!


----------



## Bound

lol it turned into mayhem in here


----------



## Groff

After my second try, I finally passed my math class! 

I'm so proud of myself




....Math sucks.


----------



## Desecrated

bound, I've heard others that have problem with that. I think having a preamp between the v-amp and the amp helps a lot, Because we have a couple of amps in the studio and I've had no problem connecting my "rig" to them


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> After my second try, I finally passed my math class!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Math sucks.


----------



## Bound

math, does indeed, suck. Huge balls



Desecrated said:


> bound, I've heard others that have problem with that. I think having a preamp between the v-amp and the amp helps a lot, Because we have a couple of amps in the studio and I've had no problem connecting my "rig" to them



I'll check the pre.... I'll probably use it just to record with the v-amp.... 

I think the pre-amp on my tuber is a little too strong for the v-amp.. but the tonal versatility isn't that big of a deal.... I'm not in a cover band and my A-down serves me well as a stand alone...


----------



## Groff

Bound said:


> math, does indeed, suck. Huge balls



Especially "Logic"

Things like "If all dogs can fly, then Jim is a boy"

wtf?


----------



## Groff

zOMG


----------



## Groff

47356!


----------



## Groff

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a... wait, wtf?


----------



## Groff

I'm waiting for 3 pickups and a guitar to show up...

I hate playing the waiting game


----------



## Groff

E'


----------



## Groff

t+t+t = ttt


----------



## Groff

FTL FTW!


----------



## Bound

TheMissing said:


> I'm waiting for 3 pickups and a guitar to show up...
> 
> I hate playing the waiting game




go find the fedex guy


----------



## Desecrated

logic for the win


----------



## Groff

Bound said:


> go find the fedex guy



He already stopped in. Had nothing for me.  

Not sure how they were shipped actually... I know one of the pickups was sent UPS, the other I think were sent via post office.

I'm getting a:
Lundgren M7
D-Sonic 6
and an EMG H4A 

And I just ordered a Schecter Avenger Damien prototype from DCGL.

I love Christmas time


----------



## Groff

Glad I don't have to pay for MOST of it.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I'm waiting for 3 pickups and a guitar to show up...
> 
> I hate playing the waiting game



I know how you feel, I was expecting a guitar to arrive today, but noting


----------



## Bound

I am expecting nothing to arrive today, and thus have no expectations

I think I will purchase the behringer tube pre-amp and will be playing the waiting game next week....


----------



## smueske

47368


----------



## Bound

I will purchase the behringer tube pre...... methinks... it will probably help with close mic recordings as well....



> you have given out too much e-reputation please wait 24 hours



the orgy comes to a grinding halt...


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I will purchase the behringer tube pre...... methinks... it will probably help with close mic recordings as well....



Get a pair of behringer c-2 stereomic, they cost 90 dollars or so. And they work really really good. I actually saw them recommended in a swedish studio magazine. Even snobs like them. 

The behringer ultragain preamp is dual channel so it works great with the c2, and then if you can afford, change the tubes to JJ or mesa.


----------



## Groff

Bound said:


> I will purchase the behringer tube pre...... methinks... it will probably help with close mic recordings as well....
> 
> 
> 
> the orgy comes to a grinding halt...



At least you tried!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> the orgy comes to a grinding halt...



hahhahahaha, thats hardcore.


----------



## Bound

my e penis is now withered and flacid...


----------



## Desecrated

We need e-viagra


----------



## Bound

yes we do....

I think it's time to go practice some scales......



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## El Caco

I fell asleep in my chair, wake up to find everyone raped me in my sleep  going to bed now


----------



## Bound

hahahhahahah oh yes we did....


----------



## Groff

yay!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

rep


----------



## Lee

> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Desecrated again


----------



## Bound

we should do this rep orgie again tomorrow.... when I'm allowed to give out rep again...


----------



## Randy

Diabeetus


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Diabeetus




".then you wake up and realize your wife's been dead for 20 years!I mean, who the hell did I hit?"


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Fuckin' skanks. Fuckin' skanks. Fuckin' skanks. Fuckin' skanks.


----------



## Bound

I am the clit commander!


----------



## Randy

When it comes down to business, this is what I do. I pinch it like this. OOH you little fuck. Then I rub my nose with it.


----------



## Lee

Fifteen bucks little man, put that shit in my hand and if you don't pay me, then you owe me owe me owe....

..my jungle loooveee...oweee owweee ooo I wanna get to know ya....


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bound

that gets the gay award for the day


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

Bound said:


> that gets the gay award for the day


wtf lol


----------



## Desecrated

wtf guys ?


----------



## Randy

wtf gays ?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> wtf gays ?



:giggle:


----------



## Bound

Oh boy....


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead you glorious man, Your last e-rep gave me my second gold brick, 

Golden showers for everyone.


----------



## Bound

did level head get rep from bound in the orgy???

If not i'll get you tomorrow... I'm all maxed out..... my epenis was strong!


----------



## Desecrated

yay we made it to 47400.


----------



## Bound

woOt


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> levelhead you glorious man, Your last e-rep gave me my second gold brick,
> 
> Golden showers for everyone.


----------



## Bound

Man, I just sat down in my chair and I totally clobbered my poor left nut... fuckin hurts like hell now....


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


>


wtffff


----------



## Desecrated

What, where, shit, what's that ?


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> Man, I just sat down in my chair and I totally clobbered my poor left nut... fuckin hurts like hell now....



Your Nut = Epic Phail


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Man, I just sat down in my chair and I totally clobbered my poor left nut... fuckin hurts like hell now....



Cut it off.


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



TPT


----------



## Randy

*P*recipitous *T*esticular *R*emoval *S*yndrome


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> *P*recipitous *T*esticular *R*emoval *S*yndrome




noooooo!!!!



I'm keeping it no matter how damaged it is!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bound

hey man, hows your adown?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

TTt huh?

don't tell anyone but we're way cooler than they are










true story.


----------



## Randy

*doesn't believe you


----------



## Bound

its okay, you don't have to


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno XD


----------



## D-EJ915

teh brutallzzz


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


>


alright...welcome


ttt


----------



## Bound

poopsmithing


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> alright...welcome
> 
> 
> ttt



 

THX.


----------



## smueske

cool image!


----------



## Bound

looks like this girl I used to run around with...


----------



## D-EJ915

nuts!


----------



## Bound

bananas

b-a-n-a-n-a-s!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post ?


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpus!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Bound

*N*godamn*T*


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Blarg


----------



## Groff

honk


----------



## Groff

honkity blarg


----------



## Bound

testicle raping shit farmer


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> testicle raping shit farmer



 *BRILLIANT!!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

eee


----------



## smueske

47446 cc


----------



## D-EJ915

shut the fuck up!!! got I hate people


----------



## Bound

Hate FTmfW!


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpus


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> testicle raping shit farmer



zepp88 ???


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhhh


----------



## El Caco

BANANA!!!


----------



## Bound

Bagh nagh nagh nah


----------



## D-EJ915

s7eve said:


> BANANA!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> *BRILLIANT!!!!*



 _*BRILLIANT!!!!*_


----------



## Bound

bagh nagghhhhhhh!


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> _*BRILLIANT!!!!*_



 _*BRILLIANT!!!!*_ 2


----------



## D-EJ915

BRILLIANT 3!!!!!


----------



## Bound

BAGH NAGH, BAGH NAGH NAGH NAH BAGH, NAGH BAH NAGH!


----------



## Lee

PYAW!!!!!111!!


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking spammers


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

d'E


----------



## g3rmanium

?E


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

$E


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



...FS?


----------



## Bound

FS!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> FS!



FFS?


----------



## g3rmanium

.M


----------



## Bound

how'd you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> how'd you know?



 !E


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> !E


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

*B.*


----------



## Desecrated

_.I._


----------



## Desecrated

magenta


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*47500!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

I just passed 3500 posts.


----------



## Desecrated

but only 3100 in this thread. I need to post more here. But I'm going to the studio for 2 days, dammit.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

Still no guitar, I blame tommy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Randy

Schmokes


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Schmokes


----------



## Randy

Smoltz...


----------



## g3rmanium

ALL I DO IS SMOKE WEED! SSHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ii.


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## g3rmanium

EE


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Desecrated

not an E


----------



## g3rmanium

e"1


----------



## Randy

Fuckin' Skanks. Skank. Fuckin' Skank. Skanks.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

S:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

Jag väntar på min diskmaskin.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## El Caco

I can have the secks in the orgies? pwease.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

*chewing


----------



## g3rmanium

P-


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *chewing


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



*stops chewing


----------



## arnoroth661

G3,


----------



## Randy

Peterland = Bar down by the airport


----------



## El Caco

I start Awwgee anyway.


----------



## Randy

Spinks


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

stump


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> post



 *BRILLIANT!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

pump


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> *BRILLIANT!!!*



Thank you


----------



## Randy

Amon Amarth


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Thank you


----------



## D-EJ915

\m/


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> \m/



 ?  ?  ?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



 ?  ?  ?


----------



## D-EJ915

\m/


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> \m/



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/jazz-acoustic-classical-fingerstyle/43803-miles-davis.html#post773581?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## Randy

Miles Davis?!?!

Fvcking br00tal!


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> Miles Davis?!?!
> 
> Fvcking br00tal!



 




...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Miles Davis?!?!
> 
> Fvcking br00tal!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:buttwub:


....ewwwwwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Randy

Nude Paige


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Randy

Paige Davis


----------



## Bound

Punch Lewis?


----------



## Randy

Punch and Judy?


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> NR



I would return your rep... but I've repped too much today.


----------



## Bound

It's okay, we had a big orgie in here yesterday... I think you weren't around... but you got hit anyways...


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> It's okay, we had a big orgie in here yesterday... I think you weren't around... but you got hit anyways...



 Never heard of an Ashdown before. How is it?


----------



## Randy

Jiboom.


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> Jiboom.



Half an hour inbetween posts.


----------



## Randy

arnoroth661 said:


> Half an hour inbetween posts.



Indeed.


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> Indeed.


----------



## poisonelvis

i can give lap dances


----------



## arnoroth661

poisonelvis said:


> i can give lap dances


----------



## poisonelvis

bad dog!!bad!!


----------



## poisonelvis

or stitch's girl can come over and give ya' one


----------



## arnoroth661

poisonelvis said:


> or stitch's girl can come over and give ya' one



 I'm glad I have braces now. 



arnoroth661 said:


> I'm glad I have braces now.



 Where's g3rmanium and Desecrated?


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> Never heard of an Ashdown before. How is it?



All you need to know is it comes with a warning about using open-backed cabs and not standing behind them


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

Bound said:


> All you need to know is it comes with a warning about using open-backed cabs and not standing behind them


funny because the combo is open, still works really well though


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> funny because the combo is open, still works really well though



lol.... I kinda wanna get a shitty cab, crank the bass, crank the amp and rock some djent... just to see what happens....

I'm extrememly happy with mine, just needed a re-tubin


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

chest pain for the lose


----------



## Desecrated

0+


----------



## Desecrated

qq


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

o4


----------



## Desecrated

o5


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

47600


----------



## Desecrated

+0sr


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Azyiu

SPIDER PIG

SPIDER PIG

Does whatever a SPIDER PIG does

Can he swing

From a web

No he cant

He's a pig

LOOK OOOUUUTTT!!!!

He is a SPIDER PIG!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Desecrated

^^ homoerotic


----------



## arnoroth661

I get to go to school after missing two days!


----------



## Uber Mega

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Groff

Uber Mega said:


> Hillary Clinton



I'd lick her like ice cream 

No wait...


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## XEN

TheMissing said:


> I'd lick her like ice cream
> 
> No wait...


Wow. I think I just puked a little too... Thanks for the mental image, damn it!


----------



## Groff

urklvt said:


> Wow. I think I just puked a little too... Thanks for the mental image, damn it!



*takes a bow*

You're welcome.


----------



## Groff

Where's Johann and Desecrated?


----------



## Randy

Dead.

I bet Hillary gives good head. Just a thought.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Dead.
> 
> I bet Hillary gives good head. Just a thought.



o_0


----------



## Groff

...I wonder what Chelsea Clinton has been up to lately?


----------



## Randy

Hmmm... good question...?

She's been looking 'Avril Lavigne'-ish a lot lately... to me, anyway. 

Just with a bigger mouth... maybe she gets it from her mom.* 

*post #47614 reference


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Where's Johann and Desecrated?



I'm in the studio, will be back tonight or tomorow.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ô¿ô
/O\


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Randy

Ball-gag.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> G3,


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Where's g3rmanium and Desecrated?



I'm here!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Where's Johann and Desecrated?



 Can't you guy get along without me for a day?

I mean, seriously, copy & paste this if you feel lonely.



> E.





















 Fuckers.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

gonzo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

tttattta


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tttattta



Your pattern language keeps evolving.


----------



## D-EJ915

atatatatttatatata


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## g3rmanium

tttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



D!secrated.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> D!secrated.



That was exactly what I was going for.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttfn


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

good evening.


----------



## Bound

halo!


----------



## arnoroth661

BRACES!!!    

         ​


----------



## Bound

braces for what?


----------



## Carrion




----------



## Groff

Carrion said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Awesome!


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> braces for what?



My mouth.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> My mouth.



young ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> young ?



17, 18 in feb.


----------



## Desecrated

Single?


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Single?



Girlfriend' coming home saturday night.


----------



## Desecrated

We still have time then. good.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> We still have time then. good.



 We'll be going to Waffle House if you want to come.


----------



## Desecrated

Waffles and a underage couple. This is getting better by the minute


----------



## Desecrated

665


----------



## Desecrated

666


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Waffles and a underage couple. This is getting better by the minute



My girlfriend and I are going with two lesbian friends of ours.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> My girlfriend and I are going with two lesbian friends of ours.



But I like boys  




































hahahahahahaha, sorry, waffles and lesbians are pretty good to.


----------



## arnoroth661

You're a good kid, I don't care what g3rmanium says.


----------



## Desecrated

What g3rmanium is talking shit behind my back?
He accepted my manlove just a couple of weeks ago


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> What g3rmanium is talking shit behind my back?
> Typical behavior of a queen that's just been dumped



Is that why he's been sparse around here lately?


----------



## Desecrated

Poor guy/girl


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Poor guy/girl



Guy. You didn't see his shaving picstory?


----------



## Desecrated

No I was to afraid of that. I just get really uncanny when I see a german with a newly shaved head.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> No I was to afraid of that. I just get really uncanny when I see a german with a newly shaved head.



 He shaved his face.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> He shaved his face.



Never trust the Germans, they do those kind of things to confuse you, and then they invade your "poland", when your not looking


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Never trust the Germans, they do those kind of things to confuse you, and then they invade your "poland", when your not looking



.... ENGL.


/conversation


----------



## Desecrated

ENGL can invade my poland everyday of the week.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Johann is staying the FUCK away from my Po loch.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Johann is staying the FUCK away from my Po loch.



O come on! you can wear a dress if you want to...


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] comments on the irony of a gay Nazi [/action]



Not saying Johann is a Nazi of course 

I actually never understood why neo nazis shave their heads


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] comments on the irony of a gay Nazi [/action]
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying Johann is a Nazi of course
> 
> I actually never understood why neo nazis shave their heads


it's so when they stick their head up their ass it's easier to clean it off


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] comments on the irony of a gay Nazi [/action]
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying Johann is a Nazi of course
> 
> I actually never understood why neo nazis shave their heads



It started in the Oi! skinhead scene.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> it's so when they stick their head up their ass it's easier to clean it off



Works for me


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> it's so when they stick their head up their ass it's easier to clean it off



 


I just think it's soooooo ironic that they do that....because the Jews heads were shaved to remove their humanity, punishing them for being Jews....


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> I just think it's soooooo ironic that they do that....because the Jews heads were shaved to remove their humanity, punishing them for being Jews....


----------



## Mattmc74

I shave my head! But im not a skinhead - - Its bald spot camo!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] dances like a loon[/action]


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

Doobly doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What g3rmanium is talking shit behind my back?
> He accepted my manlove just a couple of weeks ago





Post URL or die.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> He shaved his face.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Never trust the Germans, they do those kind of things to confuse you, and then they invade your "poland", when your not looking


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann is staying the FUCK away from my Po loch.



Hallo Mik3!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

47700!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3!



Hallo Johann!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

EE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann!!



Servus Mike, griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> EE!!



:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Servus Mike, griaß di!



 Wie gehts?



<----Boese und muede....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts?



Guad, guad. Bin in Urlaub.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Guad, guad. Bin in Urlaub.



Grrrrrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Grrrrrrrr



Brrrrrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrZAP


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrZAP



*SPÜL!*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## Zepp88

tootld


----------



## Zepp88

MAH BUCKIT!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> NT



3.11


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> 3.11



FTL!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> FTL!





kernver


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Q!P!U!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



 we get up at the same time and you're in sweden?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.



The master has returned!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> The master has returned!



 ?E


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Bumper.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Hey!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Hey!



I think  needs to exist... Just take  and make it really slow.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

?E¿


----------



## Groff

Eô


----------



## Groff

E&#8226;


----------



## Groff

E&#9824;


----------



## Groff

E&#9827;


----------



## Groff

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Z.


----------



## Groff

So Johann, why do you hang out in the 100k thread all day?


----------



## Randy

Mentalz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> So Johann, why do you hang out in the 100k thread all day?



I'm on holidays!  

I was at the Cora today and bought some baguettes and beignet brezels. Might do another baguette soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Randy

TRUNKTRUNKTRUNK
TRUNK*JUNK*TRUNK
TRUNKTRUNKTRUNK


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-.


----------



## Randy

Dropkick to the Eye-socket.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Dropkick to the Eye-socket.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Randy

Fuck shit piss. Garbanzo beans. Tinkie Winkie. Sleeper-hold.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Fuck shit piss. Garbanzo beans. Tinkie Winkie. Sleeper-hold.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

47800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E#



Eb


----------



## Groff

Onward! Towards 48000!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Trespass

F#


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Onward! Towards 48000!



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Trespass said:


> F#



F.


----------



## g3rmanium

M-


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

tops


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

T:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom bolom bolom.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## g3rmanium

D-.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good evening





 D E S E C R A T E D


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Randy

CORNFLAKESCORNFLAKES
CORNFLAKES*SHIT*CORNFLAKES
CORNFLAKESCORNFLAKES


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

oop


----------



## Bound

pOOp


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

not post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## D-EJ915

trt


----------



## Bound

sombflwpbvuthss

10 bucks if you get that acronym^


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Bound said:


> sombflwpbvuthss
> 
> 10 bucks if you get that acronym^



Isn't an acronym a word that's opposite of another word


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Bound

LordOVchaoS said:


> Isn't an acronym a word that's opposite of another word



hahahahaha sure... I didn't pay me much 'tention in english class


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

LordOVchaoS said:


> Isn't an acronym a word that's opposite of another word


acronym is ... like "ASS" = Anal Sexual Servants

antonym is what you're thinking of


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## D-EJ915

hay


----------



## Zepp88

asdf;qerhgq;eghewrfgioerjajgdfjaoif uaosdj afsarugaoiwerjoajrg

POST


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

TANGO


----------



## Desecrated

Walnichtfischmitkartoffelsalat


----------



## Zepp88

Kartoffelsalat


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

DONOTTHINKABOUTAPINKGOOGLE


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> DONOTTHINKABOUTAPINKGOOGLE


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Kartoffelsalat



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

Xylaphone.


----------



## Zepp88

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Xylaphone.



I love them.


----------



## Desecrated

No wait, I like them I really like marimbas and I love vibraphones.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No wait, I like them I really like marimbas and I love vibraphones.



BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I love brains.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I love brains.





BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



HALLO JOHANN!

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E_



QUOTED!!

FOR BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Brains, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Brains, Mike?



THANK YOU! 


YES!






Wie gehts?


----------



## Bound

BEEEEWWWWBBBSSS

Guten Morgen, Lord G3rmanium!


----------



## Michael

Hey guys.


----------



## Desecrated

Screaming morning mike !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> BEEEEWWWWBBBSSS
> 
> Guten Morgen, Lord G3rmanium!





BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Screaming morning mike !!!!!!!!!!



 INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Hi Micheal, bound and germanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hi Micheal, bound and germanium.



IT'S SPELLED MICHAEL DAMNIT!!!!!

IT'S A NICE DAY FOR A WHITE WEDDING!!!!!!

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WUB!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie gehts?



Ja guad.

Hab grad zu Mittag gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> IT'S A NICE DAY FOR A WHITE WEDDING!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja guad.
> 
> Hab grad zu Mittag gegessen.



Was fuer essen?

Ja?

Was es?


BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was fuer essen?
> 
> Ja?
> 
> Was es?
> 
> 
> BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

47900!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



BIER GEHT IMMER!





MY KEYBOARD IS STUCK ON YEVETZ!!!!!!!


BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G*


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



B A N A N A S !


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BIER GEHT IMMER!



 MIKE


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> B A N A N A S !



   BRAINS   
   BRAINS   
   BRAINS   
   BRAINS   
   BRAINS   
   BRAINS   
   BRAINS


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolombolombolom.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> MIKE



WAS?!!!?!?!?!??!??!??!??!??!??!??!??!?!??!??!?!??!??!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BRAINS
> BRAINS
> BRAINS
> BRAINS
> BRAINS
> BRAINS
> BRAINS



   MIKE    
   MIKE    
   MIKE    
   MIKE    
   MIKE    
   MIKE    
   MIKE


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WAS?!!!?!?!?!??!??!??!??!??!??!??!??!?!??!??!?!??!??!



 MIKE


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



I'M THINKING OF GETTING ONE OF HIS ALBUMS MAYBE?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> MIKE
> MIKE
> MIKE
> MIKE
> MIKE
> MIKE
> MIKE



OMIGOD!

 MIKE


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> NR



WOOSTAH!

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> WOOSTAH!
> 
> BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE WOOSTAH IS, BRAH!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> IT'S SPELLED MICHAEL DAMNIT!!!!!
> 
> IT'S A NICE DAY FOR A WHITE WEDDING!!!!!!
> 
> BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WUB!



it's morning,


----------



## g3rmanium

Poff


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE WOOSTAH IS, BRAH!



IT'S IN MASS.


BRAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BRAH!



BLAH!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> it's morning,



WHAT A FINE DAY!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WHAT A FINE DAY!



YES!


----------



## g3rmanium

G-


----------



## Zepp88

YOWZA


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## Zepp88

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Desecrated

ute smälter snön


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ute smälter snön



SWEDE 

I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   



SEND ME YOUR WOMENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ute smälter snön



Gleitmittel!


----------



## Zepp88

[email protected]@


Ich brauche Zwiebeln.

Dreizig! Zwiebeln.

Heute!

Unter den baum nahe die Giftshoppe


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich brauche Zwiebeln.
> 
> Dreizig! Zwiebeln.
> 
> Heute!
> 
> Unter den baum nahe die Giftshoppe



Kann doch net so schwer sein, Zwiebeln zu kaufen, oder?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kann doch net so schwer sein, Zwiebeln zu kaufen, oder?



BLACK METAL IST KREIG!


































JA. ICH BRAUCHE ZWIEBELN. WIE IST EGAL


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Gleitmittel!



Thats actually true.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> SWEDE
> 
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SEND ME YOUR WOMENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YANK 

I DO UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

SEND ME YOUR MESA BOOGIE PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> YANK
> 
> I DO UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SEND ME YOUR MESA BOOGIE PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BLACK METAL IST KREIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JA. ICH BRAUCHE ZWIEBELN. WIE IST EGAL



ZWIEBELN SIND KRIEG!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Ey


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

U-


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

*B.*


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.!


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello DESECRATED!


----------



## Randy

:friedeggs:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> :friedeggs:


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT!



Satan?


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

ooh la.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Satan?



Nein, Schwartz Peter.


----------



## Desecrated

good gooday


----------



## Bound

good mid-day to you sir


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## Groff

L.


----------



## Groff

O.


----------



## Groff

L,


----------



## Groff

z.


----------



## Groff

47992


----------



## Groff

Comeon 48000!


----------



## Groff

Almost there


----------



## Groff

So.... close...


----------



## Groff

*crawls*


----------



## Groff

few more..


----------



## Groff

dot dot dot


----------



## Groff

*holds breath*


----------



## Groff

48000!!!


----------



## Groff

Now give me a cookie!


----------



## Groff

Hey, we're getting closer to halfway!


----------



## Groff

If more than 4 different people posted in here... We probably could have been passed 100k by now.


----------



## Groff

Or at least close


----------



## Groff

But i'm doing my part


----------



## Groff

My christmas present came in today


----------



## Groff

It's a guitar


----------



## Groff

I'll get a picstory up once I can open it on monday. PM me with any wacky suggestions for pics, and maybe i'll do them.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Groff

*burp*


----------



## Groff

'scuse me


----------



## Groff

Spam whoring the shit out of this hizzy


----------



## Groff

Fo' shizzle


----------



## Groff

ok i'm done now.


----------



## g3rmanium

*fart*


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Now give me a cookie!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice mini-posting spree, Chris.


----------



## Bound

I have a bad case of bud-butt....


----------



## Desecrated

10 minutes to closing


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Nice mini-posting spree, Chris.



Y thank y00. 

Pre christmas rep for you sir.


----------



## Randy

Testicular Tumor


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

What the deuce?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Y thank y00.
> 
> Pre christmas rep for you sir.



Thanks!


----------



## Randy

Dingus


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

lead by example,, not by exception.


----------



## Desecrated

Rules should apply to all.


----------



## Desecrated

geese fly south in the winter.


----------



## Desecrated

42.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

The elephant is a bonnie bird.


----------



## Desecrated

All mimsy were the borogoves.


----------



## Desecrated

But what these unobservant birds
Have never noticed is that herds


----------



## Desecrated

Work under particularly his the pseudonym.


----------



## Desecrated

post.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Sticky Beard


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> 42.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

EA


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Groff

4.0


----------



## Groff

IDK, my BFF Jill.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

I have a wicked ichy asshole, I don't understand, I took a shower...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> YANK
> 
> I DO UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SEND ME YOUR MESA BOOGIE PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


50000000000000000000000000000 EURO OKAY THANKS



g3rmanium said:


> ZWIEBELN SIND KRIEG!




JA!


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> I have a wicked ichy asshole, I don't understand, I took a shower...



TRY AGAIN!!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!! lol I'm on my old 550


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> woohoo!!! lol I'm on my old 550


----------



## Zepp88

Just installed Arch (Gimmick) on my laptop....now I just need a broadband connection to set it all up


----------



## D-EJ915

arch is sweet, I have ubuntu server on this computer, I just felt like installing Xorg a while ago and somehow when this guy FTPs me CDs it kills the internet connection but on this one it works although slowly.

goin to bed


----------



## Zepp88

Setup an arch distro with xfce installed, with all necessary goodies. Tarball it, burn it, and mail it to me


----------



## Zepp88

Arch is Word.


----------



## D-EJ915

umm just do it yourself, lol, it's stupid easy, just read their wiki several times. I don't use Xfce, or gnome or kde.


----------



## Zepp88

<---DIALUP


----------



## Zepp88

Must....go....to.....friends......house.....leech......off.....broadband......connection.....for.......pacman -S xfce..........pickles.........


----------



## HaGGuS

a poem.. about spam clam ..  

*THE SAGA OF SPAM CLAM*

deep down in the sea ..
where there is no dam land ..
there live a big clam ..
a clam that would spam ..

he would spam all the fishies ..
he would spam all the prawns ..
he would spam the big sharks 
till the days early dawn ....

but along came a diver ..
he had a big knife 
and he said 
im having clam chouder for dinner 2 nite ..

*part 2 *
*revenge of the clam*



it was a sad day 
a sad day indeed 
poor old clam
ended up as a feed 

but the story ,s not over 
no this aint where it ends
the clam killing diver 
well...he got the bends

he was in such a rush
to get get home u see 
so he could cook clam 
in a big seafood feed 

so in his assent 
he didnt stop
so toxic levels of nitrogen
in his blood did build up 

the relatives of clam
looked on with glee 
the diver was in trouble 
that was plain to see

clams killer 
sank like a brick 
and thats really kool 
cause he was a prick 

clams kidz 
grew up big and strong 
because they had a decomposing diver 
to all pig out on ..


*part 3 
son of spam clam ...vengence is mine said the clam* 

*
son of clam*

there he sat 
alone on the ocean floor 
son of spam clam sheads a tear 
cause his dad is no more 

buck up there old son 
being dead aint so bad 
and out of the light stepped 
little clams dad 

keep ya chin up son
u have much to do 
cause u must now avenge me 
and u must do it soon 

so the little clam cheered up 
im gunna have me some fun
he put on his camo,s 
and grabbed his big gun

he swam into shore 
and giggled with glee 
he locked and he loaded 
and went on a clam killing spree

they called in the army 
they called the marines 
the clam killed them all 
by a quarter past 3 

and as the sun set 
and clams ammo ran low 
he thought to himself 
its time to go 

ill reload some ammo 
and shine up my gun 
ill be back u clam killing barstards 
of that u can be sure off 

*MERRY* *CHRISTMAS* *ALL *


----------



## Zepp88

su root
userpwn haggus
exit


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## Kotex

I'm bored so I decided to learn "Moonlight Sonata"


----------



## Zepp88

HAI CAN U DUPLICATE CDS FOR MEE? K THNX BAI


----------



## Kotex

Yes,yes I can. Give me the list.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Yes,yes I can. Give me the list.



OMGZ YOU HALPS??? QUICK! I NEEDZ YOUR ADRESSESS AND YOUR BANKING INFORMATIONS.


----------



## Zepp88

WILD AND CRAZY NUNS!!


----------



## Zepp88

wazzat!


----------



## Zepp88

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splees

I want mono.

I mean one of these guys
ThinkGeek :: Giant Plush Microbes :: Zoom!


----------



## Zepp88

SCHOLUT!AOSDHOWEGHW!


----------



## Splees

Is that sasquatch talk? I'm pretty sure I've heard one say that once when I was camping.


----------



## Kotex

Okay, give me your e-mail and address and I will mail them to you. Act quickly.


----------



## Zepp88

EETHHHNUG!? FUYCOAWKKR OEORFA OWEOTUASVOOWDKCNAW WOEKAWME QUEALZITYLKMOY JWODUCOU OWETAJOOTA OWIUOFOTAODKNF WOTASDOF EWTOUASKDFNQ EOITUALDKNV QOWOETIU AOWEIADBREJT AOIDWN OWIEURKAND OWHETIEWR I OQOEITASNDLJQOEUF IWIDJFKA OWIERUJA OWIEJFKDNLA EIT OWIH EIUHH IWHNS AOGKLK IWNF IAEJG AODIF WEJSLNDOTH AIEN GAOUWE HFNEO GHANWLI CNNY WEJNOAYT LKN WOEIRAY DNGOWEUT ASDJLWR TOAUDWF ASEFASDFASDFASDFASDFASDFADSFADFASDFASDFASDFADFA JLKJ;J;LJ;LJ;LJL;J;LJ;LJL FOITOU ERQWK V

QWERTYQWERTYQWERTY


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Okay, give me your e-mail and address and I will mail them to you. Act quickly.



OKAY, FIRST SUPPLY MEE WITH SSN NUMBER NUMBER SO THAT I CAN VERIFY MONIES. 

KTHXBAI,
LOVE,
NIAGERIAMAN


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Carrion said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



That was a funny pic.


----------



## Splees

"faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> That was a funny pic.



 Much fun!


----------



## Splees




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Splees

grrr
fine.


----------



## Desecrated

good for you,


----------



## Zepp88

dude...wtf.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, wtf?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Zepp88

Johann, post a baguette drinking some burn while plugged into an octaver.


----------



## Splees

sorry. 

just...


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Desecrated

*dunk* *dunk* *dunk* :technotime:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann, post a baguette drinking some burn while plugged into an octaver.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *dunk* *dunk* *dunk* :technotime:



:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

:slipping:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Desecrated

:falling:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

:gets up:


----------



## Desecrated

:curses bananashell:


----------



## Desecrated

bananashell? 

this is bananas hell.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Zepp88

EGGS


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> bananashell?
> 
> this is bananas hell.



E  E  E


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## Desecrated

This is mA!dnE!ss.


----------



## Zepp88

ICH WIRD VERRUCKT


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ICH WIRD VERRUCKT



VON WAS, MIKE?


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Po.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> VON WAS, MIKE?











die boese eier


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> die boese eier



Hast du dicke Eier?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hast du dicke Eier?








Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch.



I want some fucking [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> I want some fucking [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ewwwww I can no longer eat those geneticly altered chickens w/ no head....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I want some fucking [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

IO.


----------



## Bound

Buttplug?


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> ewwwww I can no longer eat those geneticly altered chickens w/ no head....


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


>



hahahah I know it's tasty but man, the things they do to those poor fuckers...


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> hahahah I know it's tasty but man, the things they do to those poor fuckers...


----------



## Desecrated

:vegan:


----------



## Bound

hey, we're off topic....



























































NT


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to build a guitar with 1 emg, 1 dimarzio, 1 lundgren and at least 5 different singlecoils. 33 strings and a fucking scud missile attached to the back.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I'm going to build a guitar with 1 emg, 1 dimarzio, 1 lundgren and at least 5 different singlecoils. 33 strings and a fucking scud missile attached to the back.



hahahhahaa I'd buy it!


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

FNah.


----------



## Desecrated

meh!


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> O.



 How art thou, fine lad?


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> R.



Aghast! Ungaurd, naive!


----------



## Bound

Don't make me dispatch you , feeble wretch....

flay evictus!


----------



## Groff

faskdjfksjdf


----------



## Groff

^^^ Not a post


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Groff

I like how my wolf looks with the santa hat


----------



## Groff

It's all christmasy


----------



## Groff

I'm thinking of getting Wendys for lunch


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> I like how my wolf looks with the santa hat


----------



## Groff

Or maybe a sub from Primo Hoagies.


----------



## Bound

I should give Galvatron an x-mas hat...


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> How art thou, fine lad?



E.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


>



I like wolves. My favorite animal. They're such wonderful creatures. I wish I could go to the place Mike Rowe went to where he was petting them... Jealous.


----------



## Groff

Maybe i'll get a Husky.


----------



## Groff

Damn you Mass Effect! For being so kick ass!


----------



## Groff

Hopefully i'll have a yellow rep bar soon


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Groff

I should get to playing world of warcraft again sometime. I've been playing over a year and i'm not 70


----------



## Groff

I guess that means I have a life.


----------



## Groff

I feel like i'm having a convorsation with the quick reply box


----------



## Groff

I spelled conversation wrong.


----------



## Groff

But i'm too lazy to edit it


----------



## Groff

meh.


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff

e is the best letter


----------



## Groff

getting close to 49000


----------



## Groff

sorta


----------



## Groff

It'll be a few days


----------



## Groff

Unless everyone was as bored as I was at the moment.


----------



## Groff

Then it would take like... 5 minutes


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Groff

I hate the way Bear Grylls talks


----------



## Groff

He said "Warsh"


----------



## Groff

I wanted to smack someone


----------



## Groff

Only two more days of waiting


----------



## Groff

Then i'll have my new guitar


----------



## Groff

Got a new pickup for it too.


----------



## Groff

mmmm Alnico V


----------



## Groff

I don't know what the number after "Alnico" means


----------



## Groff

Perhaps i'll search for it


----------



## Groff

All i know is it's warmer


----------



## Groff

With less output


----------



## Groff

But I don't use much gain anyway


----------



## Groff

I like a clean distortion


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Rather than getting too much fuzz that you can't hear the notes.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Then i'll have my new guitar



Which one?


----------



## Groff

I like the old school Iced Earth tone


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Which one?



I got a Schecter Damien-6 Avenger prototype from Drum city Guitarland. It's gonna be nice.  I needed a second (reliable) 6


----------



## Groff

This one


----------



## Groff

I've wanted an Avenger for years


----------



## Groff

Probably like... 8-9 years


----------



## Groff

Hopefully i'll like the basswood


----------



## Groff

But the EMG Hz H4's are so friggin' tight, I don't think i'll have a problem with muddyness


----------



## Groff

I'm gonna put the H4A in the bridge too, there's one in the neck, but I like the alnico sound better than ceramic.


----------



## Groff

Although the EMG Hz H4's that I had in my Jackson RR3 fuckin' slayed!


----------



## Groff

I'll be getting my D-sonic wired up to my ESP today too.


----------



## Groff

Can't wait to actually try it.


----------



## Groff

It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## Groff

I put the bar towards the bridge, instead of the way petrucci uses it


----------



## Groff

I play a step down, I need the extra definition


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Groff

I hope they're DJENTy


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

God only knows why we don't have


----------



## Groff

I need some picks


----------



## Groff

Sucks noone around here carries Jazz III in Ultex


----------



## Groff

I can get the regular ones


----------



## Groff

but they're too big for me, oddly enough


----------



## Groff

Despite my big hands


----------



## Groff

It's easier to pick. And hit sweet pinch harmonics


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> This one



Only... six... strings?


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Only... six... strings?



Yeah, I only have one other good 6 string, I needed another just in case one took a shit. I gig around, and backups are a must.


----------



## Groff

I can't wait to dissasemble my Dean DBD-T and make it not suck


----------



## Groff

I don't even know what kind of wood it's made out of.


----------



## Groff

I'll go look it up now...


----------



## Groff

Heh... The DBD-T is made out of Basswood


----------



## Groff

No wonder it's so damn light


----------



## Groff

Despite the fact that it's huge


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Groff

I wonder what color i'm going to paint it...


----------



## Groff

I should make it chrome


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Groff

Either that or mystic dream


----------



## Groff

Ok, i'm done now.


----------



## Groff

TTFN ta ta for now! /Tigger


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> TTFN ta ta for now! /Tigger



No!! Keep posting!


----------



## Groff

Alright, just for a little while longer


----------



## Groff

I'll put on some nevermore to rock out while posting


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

This godless endeavor is such a kick ass song


----------



## Groff

Can't wait to hear warrel danes solo album


----------



## Groff

He's a big influence on me


----------



## Groff

Probably one of the greatest poets of today


----------



## Groff

I can't wait to hear news of a new Nevermore album as well


----------



## Groff

Haven't heard ANYTHING about it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Groff

I have a friend who talkes to them often


----------



## g3rmanium

OI.


----------



## Groff

Perhaps i'll see if I can get a Loomis interview... That would be sweet!


----------



## Groff

I wonder if we can ask Broderick to ask Jeff to do an interview with us


----------



## Groff

Loomis is my god.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

He's probably one of the only people i've ever looked up to


----------



## Groff

A customer bought a 12 case of Yeungling beer!


----------



## Groff

And gave it to me!


----------



## Groff

So now I have a 12 pack of Lager!


----------



## Groff

Now if only I liked beer


----------



## Groff

If he gave me a bottle of Jack and some Cocacola... That'd kick ass.


----------



## Groff

Jack and coke FTW!


----------



## Groff

Man I love this riff


----------



## Groff

5:53 in The Godless Endeavor.


----------



## Groff

And damn you Jeff Loomis for playing those sweeps!


----------



## Groff

Fuckin' A man!


----------



## Groff

Don't know how he can play sweeps that friggin long!


----------



## Groff

I think we need to get a DNA sample from him and see if we can engineer a guitar pill from him.


----------



## Groff

BRB, company


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## Desecrated

l:


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

tttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

It's my namesday, it's a fullmoon and it's the winter solstice. Great day to sacrifice to the gods.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> It's my namesday, it's a fullmoon and it's the winter solstice. Great day to sacrifice to the gods.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


>



thanks.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> thanks.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Karl Hungus

Jebus, we're getting close to half way!


----------



## arnoroth661

Karl Hungus said:


> Jebus, we're getting close to half way!



I want to get 50k by Christmas.  We need, germanium, desecrated and anyone else who is a contributer to post whore.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttty


----------



## D-EJ915

tttz


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt.


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> I want to get 50k by Christmas.  We need, germanium, desecrated and anyone else who is a contributer to post whore.



i've certainly been helping!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

kevin dubrow


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> I want to get 50k by Christmas.  We need, germanium, desecrated and anyone else who is a contributer to post whore.



[action=g3rmanium]rushes in.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> i've certainly been helping!



Oh yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

e°


----------



## g3rmanium

E!2


----------



## g3rmanium

E""


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

I need to automate this shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seriously, it's getting boring.


----------



## g3rmanium

There's a bunch of things I need for my outdoor activities.


----------



## g3rmanium

Some thermo underwear.


----------



## g3rmanium

Flashlights.


----------



## g3rmanium

And... uhm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Like, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

I mean, like fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fsck this sh1t


----------



## g3rmanium

CV.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG:


----------



## Lee

Back from Cincinnati


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Back from Cincinnati


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>





How's it going?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Back from Cincinnati



Hallo Lee.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

i.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'#


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Lee.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*#


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E!_


----------



## g3rmanium

*E!*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8,.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

48400!


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> 48400!



Congrats


----------



## g3rmanium

Pasta


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Congrats



Ta.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pizza.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pasta!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

G,


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

ttt


----------



## Groff

~~~


----------



## Groff

~~


----------



## Bound

yeah... get your own M.O.





































NT


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

TTT


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase.html#post780529


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase.html#post780529




Mesa time???


boogie down!


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> Mesa time???
> 
> 
> boogie down!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> good night



 See ya tomorrow?


----------



## Bound

see you .......
























NEVAH!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

tytt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

gggoooddd mmmooorrrnnniiinnnggg


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase.html#post780529



I have no idea about Mesas but I read that thread!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Jo servus.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo servus.



Jo! Was ist los?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jo! Was ist los?



Goar nix. Ich trink Kakao und ess gleich ein Brioche Pasquier mit Nutella.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Goar nix. Ich trink Kakao und ess gleich ein Brioche Pasquier mit Nutella.



mmmmmmmmmm Nutella=Gott


----------



## g3rmanium

-Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm Nutella=Gott



So isses.


----------



## Zepp88

Es gibts nicht in Amerika. 


Oder ich weiß nicht wo zum kaufen...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es gibts nicht in Amerika.
> 
> 
> Oder ich weiß nicht wo zum kaufen...



Was gibts nicht in Amerika?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was gibts nicht in Amerika?



Nutella. (Gott-butter)


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nutella. (Gott-butter)



WTF Nutella gibts nicht in den Staaten?


----------



## g3rmanium

nutella - Google Product Search


----------



## Desecrated

guten Morgen


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich glaube, du spinnst, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> nutella - Google Product Search



Hmmm.....ich hab es nie gefunden


----------



## Bound

sie bevolkeren sind so weg vom thema



























NT


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich glaube, du spinnst, Mike?



Ja, vielleicht schtimmt.


----------



## Bound

Mein deutch ist sehr schlect, und ich hab keine ahnung was sie sprechen...


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> Mein deutch ist sehr schlect, und ich hab keine ahnung was sie sprechen...



Quatsch!


----------



## Bound

lol....

I know! That's what I was trying to tell you.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E!_


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hmmm.....ich hab es nie gefunden



Na dann kauf doch ein paar auf eBay!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, vielleicht schtimmt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Mein deutch ist sehr schlect, und ich hab keine ahnung was sie sprechen...



Es ging um Nutella.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

e1


----------



## g3rmanium

&#357;&#293;&#299;§ &#299;§ &#357;&#293;&#277; Vð&#299;ç&#277; ð&#402; &#373;ð&#343;1&#271; çðÑ&#357;&#343;ð1.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eä


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## Groff

Goooooooooooood morning SS.org!


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## Groff

merry christmas eve eve!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Goooooooooooood morning SS.org!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E=



MC squared


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Groff

Whee!


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Groff

What time is it where you are Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

48500!


----------



## Groff

It's 9:22a.m.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> 48500!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> What time is it where you are Johann?



15:26.


----------



## Groff

Looks like if we whore the shit out of this thread we may hit the halfway mark by tomorrow.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> 15:26.



Wow, big time difference, eh?


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



_____________E


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Looks like if we whore the shit out of this thread we may hit the halfway mark by tomorrow.



 Let's go.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Wow, big time difference, eh?



Meh.


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## g3rmanium

Wu-ha wu-ha


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## g3rmanium

kicher.


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## g3rmanium

I like your posting frequency.


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I like your posting frequency.



 

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## g3rmanium

EÄ


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Groff

81

Hi Desecrated


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100!!!


----------



## Groff

101


----------



## Groff

102


----------



## Groff

103


----------



## Groff

104


----------



## Groff

105


----------



## Groff

106


----------



## Groff

107


----------



## Groff

108


----------



## Groff

109


----------



## Groff

110


----------



## g3rmanium

E"§


----------



## Groff

111


----------



## Groff

112


----------



## Groff

113


----------



## Groff

114


----------



## Groff

115


----------



## Groff

116


----------



## Groff

117


----------



## g3rmanium

HOLY FUCK CHRIS!


----------



## Groff

118


----------



## Groff

119


----------



## Groff

120


----------



## Groff

121


----------



## Groff

122


----------



## Groff

123


----------



## Groff

124


----------



## Groff

125


----------



## Groff

126


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff

127


----------



## Groff

128


----------



## g3rmanium

ZO.


----------



## Groff

129


----------



## Desecrated

Watcha doin ?


----------



## Groff

130


----------



## Groff

131

Nothing much, post whoring the 100k thread.


----------



## Groff

132


----------



## Groff

133


----------



## Groff

134


----------



## Groff

135


----------



## Groff

136


----------



## Groff

137


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Groff

138


----------



## Groff

139


----------



## Groff

140


----------



## Groff

141


----------



## Groff

142


----------



## Groff

143


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## Groff

144


----------



## Groff

145


----------



## Groff

146


----------



## Groff

147


----------



## Groff

148


----------



## Groff

149


----------



## Groff

150


----------



## Groff

151


----------



## Groff

152


----------



## Groff

153


----------



## g3rmanium

U=


----------



## Groff

154


----------



## Groff

155


----------



## Groff

156


----------



## g3rmanium

/o,


----------



## Groff

157


----------



## Groff

158


----------



## Groff

159


----------



## Groff

160


----------



## Groff

161


----------



## Groff

162


----------



## Groff

163


----------



## Groff

164


----------



## Groff

165


----------



## Groff

166


----------



## Groff

167


----------



## Groff

168


----------



## Groff

169


----------



## Groff

170


----------



## Groff

171


----------



## Groff

172


----------



## Groff

173


----------



## Groff

174


----------



## Groff

175


----------



## Groff

176


----------



## Groff

177


----------



## Groff

178


----------



## Groff

179


----------



## Groff

180


----------



## Groff

181


----------



## Groff

182


----------



## Groff

183


----------



## Groff

184


----------



## Groff

185


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff

186


----------



## Groff

187 (good movie)


----------



## Groff

188


----------



## Groff

189


----------



## Groff

190


----------



## Groff

191


----------



## Groff

192


----------



## Groff

193


----------



## Groff

194


----------



## Groff

195


----------



## Groff

196


----------



## Groff

197


----------



## Groff

198


----------



## Groff

199.......


----------



## Groff

200!!


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Groff

Hey Mr. Chaos! How's the lord and master today?


----------



## Groff

Well I just added a shit load of pages to the 100k thread


----------



## Groff

should be 50000 in no time


----------



## Groff

getting close to 49000


----------



## Groff

We need to whore bomb this piece biatch!


----------



## Groff

My goal was to count to 500, but I have to go for a while


----------



## Groff

200'll work for now


----------



## LordOVchaoS

huh, you said whore.


----------



## Groff

I owe this thread another 300


----------



## Groff

LordOVchaoS said:


> huh, you said whore.


----------



## Groff

Ok, i'm outta here for now


----------



## Groff

Bye


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Desecrated

Bye


----------



## LordOVchaoS

...


----------



## LordOVchaoS

^ ^ ^


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

That title conversation sucks because you have to go to advanced.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

^^^


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

No wai!


----------



## g3rmanium

o.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

I just soldered a bunch of germanium diodes in some pedals...

you sir are one of the secrets to the Bloody Murder tone


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

).


----------



## g3rmanium

LordOVchaoS said:


> I just soldered a bunch of germanium diodes in some pedals...
> 
> you sir are one of the secrets to the Bloody Murder tone


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-.


----------



## g3rmanium

).


----------



## g3rmanium

)0.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> X.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Groff

LordOVchaoS said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

Foudela pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii i


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la poui


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase-2.html#post781485


----------



## Lee

Buy all of them


----------



## Desecrated

Lee knows the truth


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Buy all of them



 I'm about to go and play the F-50 now... I'll take pictures so you all can see the damage.


----------



## Groff

Bound said:


> I should give Galvatron an x-mas hat...


----------



## Groff

w00t!


----------



## Groff

Now where was I?


----------



## Groff

Oh yeah...


----------



## Groff

201


----------



## Groff

202


----------



## Groff

203


----------



## Groff

204


----------



## Groff

205


----------



## Groff

206


----------



## Groff

207


----------



## Groff

208


----------



## Groff

209


----------



## Groff

210


----------



## Groff

211


----------



## Groff

212


----------



## Groff

213


----------



## Groff

214


----------



## Groff

215


----------



## Groff

216


----------



## Groff

217


----------



## Groff

218


----------



## Groff

219


----------



## Groff

220


----------



## Groff

221


----------



## Groff

222


----------



## Groff

223


----------



## Groff

224


----------



## Groff

225


----------



## Groff

226


----------



## Groff

227


----------



## Groff

228


----------



## Groff

229


----------



## Groff

230


----------



## Groff

231


----------



## Groff

232


----------



## Groff

233


----------



## Groff

234


----------



## Groff

235


----------



## Groff

236


----------



## Groff

237


----------



## Groff

238


----------



## Groff

239


----------



## Groff

240


----------



## Groff

241


----------



## Groff

242


----------



## Groff

243


----------



## Groff

244


----------



## Groff

245


----------



## Groff

246


----------



## Groff

247


----------



## Groff

248


----------



## Groff

249


----------



## Groff

250


----------



## Groff

251


----------



## Groff

252


----------



## Groff

253


----------



## Groff

254


----------



## Groff

255


----------



## Groff

256


----------



## Groff

257


----------



## Groff

258


----------



## Groff

259


----------



## Groff

260


----------



## Groff

261


----------



## Groff

262


----------



## Groff

263


----------



## Groff

264


----------



## Groff

265


----------



## Groff

266


----------



## Groff

267


----------



## Groff

268


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Chris.





269


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Groff

270


----------



## Groff

271


----------



## Groff

272


----------



## Groff

273


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Groff

274


----------



## g3rmanium

Op.


----------



## Groff

275


----------



## g3rmanium

O0.


----------



## Groff

276


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff

277


----------



## g3rmanium

CV


----------



## Groff

278


----------



## Groff

279


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## Groff

280


----------



## Groff

281


----------



## Groff

282


----------



## Groff

283


----------



## Groff

284


----------



## Groff

285


----------



## Groff

286


----------



## Groff

287


----------



## Groff

288


----------



## Groff

289


----------



## Groff

290


----------



## g3rmanium

Z&


----------



## Groff

291


----------



## Groff

292


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Groff

293


----------



## Groff

294


----------



## Groff

296


----------



## Groff

297


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Groff

298


----------



## Groff

299


----------



## Groff

300


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## Groff

301


----------



## g3rmanium

k.


----------



## Groff

302


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## Groff

303


----------



## g3rmanium

Ell


----------



## Groff

304


----------



## Groff

305


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 303



TB?


----------



## Groff

306


----------



## Groff

307


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Groff

308


----------



## Groff

309


----------



## Groff

310


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Groff

311


----------



## Groff

312


----------



## g3rmanium

TQ


----------



## Groff

313


----------



## Groff

314


----------



## Groff

315


----------



## Groff

316


----------



## Groff

317


----------



## Groff

318


----------



## Groff

319


----------



## Groff

320


----------



## Groff

321


----------



## g3rmanium

IO.


----------



## Groff

322


----------



## Groff

323


----------



## Groff

324


----------



## Groff

325


----------



## Groff

326


----------



## Groff

327


----------



## Groff

328


----------



## Groff

329


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

330


----------



## Groff

331


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

332


----------



## Groff

333


----------



## Groff

334


----------



## Groff

335


----------



## Groff

336


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## Groff

337


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah, Chris!


----------



## Groff

338


----------



## Groff

339


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb blorb blorb


----------



## Groff

340


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## Groff

341


----------



## Groff

342


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Groff

343


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Groff

344


----------



## Groff

345


----------



## Groff

346


----------



## Groff

347


----------



## Groff

348


----------



## Groff

349


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooo


----------



## Groff

350


----------



## Groff

351


----------



## g3rmanium

F !


----------



## Groff

352


----------



## Groff

353


----------



## Groff

356


----------



## Groff

357


----------



## g3rmanium

Z-


----------



## Groff

358


----------



## Groff

359


----------



## Groff

360


----------



## Groff

361


----------



## Groff

362


----------



## Groff

363


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Groff

364


----------



## Groff

365


----------



## g3rmanium

Iop.


----------



## Groff

366


----------



## g3rmanium

C,.


----------



## Groff

367


----------



## g3rmanium

ROp.


----------



## Groff

368


----------



## Groff

369


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## Groff

370


----------



## g3rmanium

IOP.


----------



## Groff

371


----------



## Groff

372


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Groff

373


----------



## Groff

374


----------



## g3rmanium

49000!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

375


----------



## Groff

376


----------



## Groff

377


----------



## Groff

378


----------



## Groff

379


----------



## g3rmanium

T4


----------



## Groff

380


----------



## Groff

381


----------



## Groff

382


----------



## Groff

383


----------



## g3rmanium

Uö.q


----------



## Groff

384


----------



## Groff

385


----------



## Groff

386


----------



## Groff

387


----------



## Groff

388


----------



## Groff

389


----------



## Groff

390


----------



## Groff

391


----------



## Groff

392


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Groff

393


----------



## Groff

394


----------



## Groff

395


----------



## Groff

396


----------



## Groff

397


----------



## Groff

398


----------



## Groff

399


----------



## arnoroth661

1k to go


----------



## Groff

400!!


----------



## Groff

I''ll do the last 100 later.


----------



## Groff

If I can do 500 in one day... We should be able to hit 50,000 tomorrow....


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> If I can do 500 in one day... We should be able to hit 50,000 tomorrow....





g3rmanium said:


> Bop.



DO IT


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> DO IT



YES MASSA


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

EÖ


----------



## Lee

Yup.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

IO.


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Lee.


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E>*


----------



## g3rmanium

*<E


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

EE


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

EE§


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

/98


----------



## g3rmanium

=0.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## g3rmanium

[]


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17-


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

13!


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

09.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4,


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

49100!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

U8


----------



## Splees

Lance says:
I have more gold now.


----------



## Groff

I'm back!


----------



## Groff

401


----------



## Groff

402


----------



## Groff

403


----------



## Groff

404


----------



## Groff

405


----------



## Groff

406


----------



## Groff

407


----------



## Groff

408


----------



## Groff

giddyap giddyap 409


----------



## Groff

410


----------



## Groff

411


----------



## Groff

412


----------



## Groff

413


----------



## Groff

414


----------



## Groff

415


----------



## Groff

416


----------



## Groff

417


----------



## Groff

418


----------



## Groff

419


----------



## Groff

420


----------



## Groff

421


----------



## Groff

422


----------



## Groff

423


----------



## Groff

424


----------



## Groff

425


----------



## Groff

426


----------



## Groff

427


----------



## Groff

428


----------



## Groff

429


----------



## Groff

430


----------



## Groff

431


----------



## Groff

432


----------



## Groff

433


----------



## Groff

434


----------



## Groff

435


----------



## Groff

436


----------



## Groff

437


----------



## Groff

438


----------



## Groff

439


----------



## Groff

A440


----------



## Groff

441


----------



## Groff

442 (like the oldsmobile )


----------



## Groff

443


----------



## Groff

444


----------



## Groff

445


----------



## Groff

446


----------



## Groff

447


----------



## Groff

448


----------



## Groff

450


----------



## Groff

451


----------



## Groff

452


----------



## g3rmanium

uU,


----------



## Groff

453


----------



## Groff

454


----------



## Groff

455


----------



## Groff

456


----------



## Groff

457


----------



## Groff

458


----------



## Groff

459


----------



## Groff

460


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 404


----------



## Groff

461


----------



## Groff

462


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Groff

463


----------



## Groff

464


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## Groff

465


----------



## Groff

466


----------



## Groff

467


----------



## Groff

468


----------



## Groff

469


----------



## Groff

470


----------



## Groff

471


----------



## Groff

472


----------



## Groff

473


----------



## Groff

474


----------



## Groff

475


----------



## Groff

476


----------



## Groff

477


----------



## Groff

478


----------



## Groff

479


----------



## Groff

480


----------



## Groff

481


----------



## Groff

482


----------



## Groff

483


----------



## Groff

484


----------



## Groff

485


----------



## Groff

486


----------



## Groff

487


----------



## Groff

488


----------



## Groff

489


----------



## Groff

490


----------



## Groff

491


----------



## Groff

492


----------



## Groff

493


----------



## Groff

494


----------



## Groff

495


----------



## Groff

496


----------



## Groff

497


----------



## Groff

498


----------



## Groff

499


----------



## Groff

500!!!


----------



## Groff

500 posts in the 100k thread in one day (more than that actually... but I counted to 500)


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Groff

Ok, I'm off for now, going to get my guitar wired up.


----------



## g3rmanium

NIce one, Chris!


----------



## Groff

I'm gonna try to get this thread to 50k tomorrow.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Ok, I'm off for now, going to get my guitar wired up.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> NIce one, Chris!


----------



## g3rmanium

I!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Hello!


----------



## Despised_0515

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Lee

I just installed my Tremol-No


----------



## Lee

...and broke a string while re-tuning it


----------



## Lee

...and I got to the guitar store at 5:05


----------



## Lee

...and they closed at 5


----------



## TomAwesome

Always have a spare set or two lying around


----------



## g3rmanium

Jägerbombs!


----------



## g3rmanium

TomAwesome said:


> Always have a spare set or two lying around


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## TomAwesome

g3rmanium said:


> Jägerbombs!



When I went out with my band and got drunk last week, I kept pointing to each one of them in succession and saying, "Jägerbombs! Jägerbombs! Jägerbombs!" They hadn't seen the video, though, so they probably thought I was just being an idiot


----------



## Lee

TomAwesome said:


> Always have a spare set or two lying around



I know


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> ...and they closed at 5



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## D-EJ915

nice dude lol


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## TomAwesome

^


----------



## Desecrated

almost 50k now


----------



## Desecrated

just one more week,


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Stitch

100?


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

Stitch said:


> 100?



nope, not today.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## playstopause

So what?


----------



## playstopause

It happens.


----------



## playstopause

DOn't you laugh.


----------



## playstopause

Don't be tough.


----------



## playstopause

And go with da jukebox.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

na na na jukebox!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> na na na jukebox!




HEAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## Bound

hahahahahahaa

that definately gets the gay award for the day!


----------



## playstopause

EWYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!woohoo


----------



## playstopause

WOAH!


----------



## playstopause

WOAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

FUCKING HELL YEHA




GOGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mo


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> just one more week,



Not if I have anything to say about it...

I'll have it close by the end of christmas eve


----------



## Groff

Yup


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

asdf


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttta


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## D-EJ915

only 699 guys


----------



## D-EJ915

who da fak is gonna get it


----------



## D-EJ915

who


----------



## D-EJ915

da


----------



## D-EJ915

fak


----------



## D-EJ915

is


----------



## D-EJ915

gonna


----------



## D-EJ915

get


----------



## D-EJ915

it


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## arnoroth661

Merry christmas eve!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah man



Have you ever tried a mesa boogie f-50?


----------



## D-EJ915

arnoroth661 said:


> Have you ever tried a mesa boogie f-50?


nope


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> nope


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## D-EJ915

sas


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

3333 posts in this thread so far.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> hahahahahahaa
> 
> that definately gets the gay award for the day!



He posted that video before.

Took me a couple of days to get this crap out of my brain.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> who da fak is gonna get it


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!+


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good morning johann.



Hallo, griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rl.


----------



## g3rmanium

§§


----------



## g3rmanium

(9.


----------



## Bound

Whoah..,. it's a party in here!

Good mornin dude, brahs /end california douchebaggery


----------



## Desecrated

go morgon bound.


----------



## Bound

wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Uh oh...


----------



## Groff

Here I go again...


----------



## Groff

I promised I'd attempt to do 500 more today...


----------



## Groff

So i'm going to do it...


----------



## Groff

Just gotta put some music on first...


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> wie gehts?



Guad und selbst?


----------



## Groff

Yes... Catamenia.


----------



## Groff

And some Deadlock mixed in.


----------



## Groff

Hi Johann


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Chris!


----------



## Groff

14.


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40.


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## Groff

55

E!


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, Chris, E!


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Bound

holy rampage batman!


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Bound

goin for broke, are we?

to the next page!


----------



## Groff

Yup!

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## Groff

101


----------



## Groff

102


----------



## Groff

103


----------



## Groff

104


----------



## Groff

105


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Groff

106


----------



## Groff

107


----------



## Groff

108


----------



## Groff

109


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## Groff

110


----------



## Groff

111


----------



## Groff

112


----------



## Groff

113


----------



## Groff

114


----------



## Groff

115


----------



## Groff

116


----------



## Groff

117


----------



## Groff

118


----------



## Groff

119


----------



## Groff

120


----------



## Groff

121


----------



## Groff

122


----------



## Groff

123


----------



## Groff

124


----------



## Groff

125


----------



## Groff

126


----------



## Groff

127


----------



## Groff

128


----------



## Groff

129


----------



## Groff

130


----------



## g3rmanium

Holy Shit, Chris!


----------



## Groff

131


----------



## Groff

132


----------



## Groff

133


----------



## Groff

134


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Groff

135


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Groff

136


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Groff

137


----------



## Groff

138


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Groff

139


----------



## Groff

140


----------



## g3rmanium

Flo.


----------



## Groff

141


----------



## g3rmanium

D0.


----------



## Groff

142


----------



## g3rmanium

METAL!


----------



## Groff

143


----------



## Groff

144


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

145


----------



## Groff

146


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

147


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

148


----------



## Groff

149


----------



## Groff

150


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

151


----------



## g3rmanium

:truckin:


----------



## Groff

152


----------



## Groff

153


----------



## Groff

154


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

155


----------



## Groff

156


----------



## g3rmanium

:fatboy:


----------



## Groff

157


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

158


----------



## Groff

159


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## Groff

160


----------



## g3rmanium

satan?


----------



## Groff

161


----------



## Groff

162


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

163


----------



## Groff

164


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

165


----------



## Groff

166


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

167


----------



## Groff

168


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

169.


----------



## Groff

170


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

171


----------



## Groff

172


----------



## Groff

173


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

174


----------



## Groff

175


----------



## Groff

176


----------



## Groff

177


----------



## Groff

178


----------



## Groff

179


----------



## Groff

180


----------



## Groff

181


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

182


----------



## Groff

183


----------



## Groff

184


----------



## Groff

185


----------



## Groff

186


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

187


----------



## Groff

188


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

189


----------



## Groff

190


----------



## Groff

191


----------



## Groff

192


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

193


----------



## Groff

194


----------



## Groff

195


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## Groff

196


----------



## Groff

197


----------



## Groff

198


----------



## Groff

199


----------



## g3rmanium

Poof.


----------



## Groff

200


----------



## Groff

201


----------



## Groff

202


----------



## Groff

203


----------



## Groff

204


----------



## Groff

205


----------



## Groff

206


----------



## Groff

207


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob!


----------



## Groff

208


----------



## Groff

209


----------



## Groff

210


----------



## g3rmanium

)(.


----------



## Groff

211


----------



## Groff

212


----------



## Groff

213


----------



## Groff

214


----------



## Groff

215


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Groff

216


----------



## Groff

217


----------



## Groff

218


----------



## Groff

219


----------



## Groff

220


----------



## g3rmanium

oo.


----------



## Groff

221


----------



## Groff

222


----------



## Groff

223


----------



## Groff

224


----------



## Groff

225


----------



## Groff

226


----------



## Groff

227


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Groff

228


----------



## Groff

229


----------



## Groff

230


----------



## Groff

231


----------



## Groff

232


----------



## Groff

233


----------



## g3rmanium

=0.


----------



## Groff

234


----------



## Groff

235


----------



## Groff

236


----------



## Groff

237


----------



## Groff

238


----------



## Groff

239


----------



## Groff

240


----------



## Groff

241


----------



## Groff

244


----------



## Groff

245


----------



## Groff

246


----------



## Groff

247


----------



## Groff

248


----------



## Groff

249


----------



## Groff

250 at my halfway point!


----------



## Groff

251


----------



## Groff

252


----------



## Groff

253


----------



## Groff

254


----------



## Groff

255


----------



## Groff

256


----------



## Groff

257


----------



## Groff

258


----------



## Groff

259


----------



## Groff

260


----------



## Groff

261


----------



## Groff

262


----------



## Groff

263


----------



## Groff

264


----------



## Groff

265


----------



## g3rmanium

==.


----------



## Groff

266


----------



## Groff

267


----------



## Groff

268


----------



## Groff

269


----------



## Groff

270


----------



## g3rmanium

Chris.


----------



## Groff

271


----------



## Groff

272


----------



## Groff

273


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Groff

274


----------



## Groff

275


----------



## Groff

276


----------



## Groff

277


----------



## Groff

278


----------



## Groff

279


----------



## Groff

280


----------



## Groff

281


----------



## Groff

282


----------



## Groff

283


----------



## Groff

284


----------



## Groff

285


----------



## Groff

286


----------



## Groff

287


----------



## Groff

288


----------



## Groff

289


----------



## Groff

290


----------



## Groff

291


----------



## Groff

292


----------



## Groff

293


----------



## Groff

294


----------



## Groff

295


----------



## Groff

296


----------



## Groff

297


----------



## Groff

298


----------



## Groff

299


----------



## Groff

300 THIS... IS... SS.ORG!!!!! *kick*


----------



## Groff

301


----------



## Groff

302


----------



## Groff

303


----------



## g3rmanium

).


----------



## Groff

304


----------



## Groff

305


----------



## Groff

306


----------



## Groff

307


----------



## g3rmanium

$.


----------



## Groff

308


----------



## Groff

309


----------



## g3rmanium

$).


----------



## Groff

310


----------



## g3rmanium

Bio.


----------



## Groff

311


----------



## Groff

312


----------



## Groff

313


----------



## g3rmanium

D99.


----------



## Groff

314


----------



## Groff

315


----------



## Groff

316 between me and you Johann, I think we'll hit 50,000 by the time I hit 500. or at least be close.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## Groff

317


----------



## Groff

318


----------



## Groff

319


----------



## Groff

320


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 316 between me and you Johann, I think we'll hit 50,000 by the time I hit 500. or at least be close.


----------



## Groff

321


----------



## Groff

322


----------



## Groff

323


----------



## Groff

324


----------



## g3rmanium

EE.


----------



## Groff

325


----------



## g3rmanium

E(.


----------



## g3rmanium

E=.


----------



## Groff

326


----------



## Groff

327


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Groff

328


----------



## Groff

329


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## Groff

330


----------



## Groff

331


----------



## g3rmanium

D0


----------



## Groff

332


----------



## Groff

333


----------



## Groff

334


----------



## Groff

335


----------



## Groff

336


----------



## Groff

337


----------



## g3rmanium

Eöö


----------



## Groff

338


----------



## Groff

339


----------



## Groff

340


----------



## Groff

341


----------



## Groff

342


----------



## g3rmanium

Fp


----------



## Groff

343


----------



## Groff

344


----------



## Groff

345


----------



## Groff

346


----------



## Groff

347


----------



## Groff

348


----------



## g3rmanium

D99.


----------



## Groff

349


----------



## Groff

350


----------



## Groff

351


----------



## Groff

352


----------



## Groff

353


----------



## Groff

354


----------



## Groff

355


----------



## Groff

356


----------



## Groff

357


----------



## Groff

358


----------



## Groff

359


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## Groff

360


----------



## Groff

361


----------



## Groff

362


----------



## Groff

363


----------



## g3rmanium

D0.!"


----------



## Groff

367


----------



## Groff

368


----------



## Groff

369


----------



## Groff

370


----------



## Groff

371


----------



## g3rmanium

Bom.


----------



## Groff

372


----------



## Groff

373


----------



## g3rmanium

Whap.


----------



## Groff

374


----------



## Groff

375


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Groff

376


----------



## g3rmanium

Pop.


----------



## Groff

377


----------



## Groff

378


----------



## Groff

379


----------



## Groff

380


----------



## g3rmanium

D.!


----------



## Groff

381


----------



## Groff

382


----------



## Groff

383


----------



## Groff

384


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Groff

385


----------



## Groff

386


----------



## Groff

387


----------



## Groff

388


----------



## Groff

389


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Teebee - Severed Dreams.


----------



## Groff

390


----------



## Groff

391


----------



## Groff

392


----------



## g3rmanium

*B:! *


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dßß


----------



## g3rmanium

D0!


----------



## g3rmanium

=0


----------



## Groff

393


----------



## g3rmanium

C00


----------



## Groff

394


----------



## Groff

395


----------



## g3rmanium

F00


----------



## Groff

396


----------



## Groff

397


----------



## g3rmanium

R00


----------



## Groff

398


----------



## Groff

399


----------



## Groff

400


----------



## Groff

brb, need food.


----------



## g3rmanium

=0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

F00.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00+*


----------



## g3rmanium

C00!


----------



## g3rmanium

Cß0


----------



## g3rmanium

C88


----------



## g3rmanium

C77


----------



## g3rmanium

D0§


----------



## Groff

Fat free jello  fat free pudding


----------



## g3rmanium

C00?


----------



## Groff

401


----------



## Groff

402


----------



## g3rmanium

?ß


----------



## Groff

403


----------



## Groff

404


----------



## Groff

405


----------



## Groff

406


----------



## Groff

407


----------



## g3rmanium

C=0


----------



## Groff

408


----------



## Groff

409


----------



## g3rmanium

CC00.


----------



## Groff

410


----------



## Groff

411


----------



## Groff

412


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 404


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo.


----------



## Groff

413 i've been doing this an hour now, lol


----------



## g3rmanium

999.


----------



## Groff

414


----------



## Groff

415


----------



## g3rmanium

Fß


----------



## Groff

416


----------



## Groff

417


----------



## g3rmanium

X00


----------



## Groff

418


----------



## Groff

419


----------



## g3rmanium

F!!


----------



## Groff

420


----------



## Groff

421


----------



## g3rmanium

D"


----------



## Groff

422


----------



## g3rmanium

49900!


----------



## Groff

423


----------



## Groff

424


----------



## g3rmanium

Splof.


----------



## Groff

425 Johann is my idol.


----------



## Groff

426


----------



## Groff

427


----------



## Groff

428


----------



## Groff

429


----------



## Groff

430


----------



## Groff

431


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 425 Johann is my idol.



Gah?


----------



## Groff

432


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Groff

433


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

434


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

435


----------



## Groff

436


----------



## Groff

437


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Groff

438


----------



## g3rmanium

D=


----------



## g3rmanium

E$6


----------



## Groff

439


----------



## g3rmanium

D§§


----------



## Groff

A440


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## Groff

441


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Groff

442


----------



## Groff

443


----------



## Groff

444


----------



## g3rmanium

X§


----------



## Groff

445


----------



## g3rmanium

pp0


----------



## Groff

446


----------



## g3rmanium

ppp


----------



## Groff

447


----------



## Groff

448


----------



## Groff

449


----------



## g3rmanium

Cßßß


----------



## Groff

450


----------



## Groff

451


----------



## Groff

452


----------



## Groff

453


----------



## g3rmanium

Jimi!


----------



## Groff

454


----------



## g3rmanium

Can you hear me Baby?


----------



## Groff

455.


----------



## g3rmanium

=00


----------



## Groff

456


----------



## g3rmanium

CC


----------



## Groff

457


----------



## Groff

458


----------



## Groff

459


----------



## Groff

460


----------



## Groff

461


----------



## g3rmanium

D0


----------



## Groff

462


----------



## Groff

463


----------



## Groff

464


----------



## Groff

465


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG Chris


----------



## Groff

466


----------



## g3rmanium

Dßß


----------



## Groff

467


----------



## g3rmanium

Dß


----------



## Groff

468


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

469


----------



## Groff

470


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

472


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

473


----------



## Groff

474


----------



## Groff

475


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

476


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

477


----------



## Groff

480


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

481


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## Groff

482


----------



## Groff

483


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## Groff

484


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## Groff

485


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## Groff

486


----------



## g3rmanium

Smile.


----------



## Groff

487


----------



## g3rmanium

WEioa.


----------



## Groff

488

Take 50,000 johann, with a big E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Efo0.


----------



## g3rmanium

50000!


----------



## g3rmanium

I win


----------



## Groff

YAY!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

Glad 50,000 was an E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> YAY!!



 Chris

 g3rmanium


----------



## Groff

489

May as well finish my count


----------



## Groff

490


----------



## Groff

491


----------



## Groff

492


----------



## Groff

493


----------



## Groff

494


----------



## Groff

495


----------



## Groff

496


----------



## Groff

497


----------



## Groff

498


----------



## Groff

499


----------



## Groff

500


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Glad 50,000 was an E.



It isn't anymore


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> It isn't anymore


----------



## g3rmanium

E§§


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> just one more week,



This post has been deemed false.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> 50000!



OMG.  

Well G3rmanium, let's hope you can get the 100k too.

Let's get going, 50k more to go!


----------



## Groff

heh


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> OMG.
> 
> Well G3rmanium, let's hope you can get the 100k too.
> 
> Let's get going, 50k more to go!



50k went to the king, therefore 100k should go to the king.


----------



## Groff

Man that was one hell of a posting spree


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Groff

1000+ posts from me in the last 24 hours


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> 1000+ posts from me in the last 24 hours


----------



## Groff

Ok, i'm going to go flip the pickup ring in my guitar. My dumb-ass put it in backwards, so now the pickup leans back.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Ok, i'm going to go flip the pickup ring in my guitar. My dumb-ass put it in backwards, so now the pickup leans back.



 You have worked much, time for rest


----------



## g3rmanium

Op.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Man that was one hell of a posting spree


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 1000+ posts from me in the last 24 hours


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> OMG.
> 
> Well G3rmanium, let's hope you can get the 100k too.
> 
> Let's get going, 50k more to go!



 


 


















Let's do 50000 more until the end of this year.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

PP.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 1000+ posts from me in the last 24 hours


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> 1000+ posts from me in the last 24 hours


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

))


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



 G3rm, have you ever played a mesa boogie f-50?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> G3rm, have you ever played a mesa boogie f-50?



No, sorry.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> No, sorry.



Continue the  quoting.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

go you guys! lol!


----------



## D-EJ915

wonder who ggets 5150II lol


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wonder who ggets 5150II lol



 

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt





I'm thinking about a Lordofchaos pedal...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt

that would be cool


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt
> 
> that would be cool



Yea, I sent him a PM... I'm not really looking for a distortion pedal, persay... I'm depending on the amp to create that.  I was interested by his chorus pedal, though...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



Ofcourse, I'd love to support a forum member.. rather than buying some stock pedal from GC. Hell, I should look into local shops.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



Waitin' on a PM.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> Yea, I sent him a PM... I'm not really looking for a distortion pedal, persay... I'm depending on the amp to create that.  I was interested by his chorus pedal, though...



Get a bloody murder overdrive. Turn the gain all the way down and run it over with the distortion channel (turn the gain down a tad) and total pwnage will ensue.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E`


----------



## Lee

E~


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

50100


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> 50100


----------



## Groff

Inching closer to a yellow bar


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Inching closer to a yellow bar



This'll get you a little closer


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> This'll get you a little closer



+1


----------



## Desecrated

I want to reach 51111 before new years eve.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I want to reach 51111 before new years eve.



Shouldn't be too much of a challenge


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttta


----------



## D-EJ915

tttb


----------



## D-EJ915

tttc


----------



## D-EJ915

tttd


----------



## D-EJ915

ttte


----------



## D-EJ915

tttf


----------



## D-EJ915

tttg


----------



## D-EJ915

ttth


----------



## D-EJ915

ttti


----------



## D-EJ915

tttj


----------



## D-EJ915

tttk


----------



## D-EJ915

tttl


----------



## D-EJ915

tttm


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Inching closer to a yellow bar



 I'd help you, but I've given out too much rep today already.


----------



## Lee

Off to bed


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Off to bed



 Wish me luck. (for getting the F-50)


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## yevetz

Good morning


----------



## B Lopez

yevetz said:


> Good morning



It's 9:28 PM


----------



## arnoroth661

yevetz said:


> Good morning



11:35PM. It's too dead around here at night. Especially Christmas Eve.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning, it's 06.47 am


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> good morning, it's 06.47 am



goodnight, it's almost midnight


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> goodnight, it's almost midnight



up waiting for santa ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> up waiting for santa ?



 We open presents on christmas eve. Besides, we already had christmas a week ago when my brother was here.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> We open presents on christmas eve. Besides, we already had christmas a week ago when my brother was here.



Thats good, get it over with.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Thats good, get it over with.



 

Materialistic holidays =


----------



## Groff

Whee!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning again


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Whee!



Have you seen my amp purchase thread? do you have any answers


----------



## Desecrated

get them both.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> get them both.



Well... There's three amps I've been looking for... A mark IV, .50 caliber, and f-50. The first two sold, so...


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Well... There's three amps I've been looking for... A mark IV, .50 caliber, and f-50. The first two sold, so...



Hunt some more these kind of amps always shows up, From those choices I would go with the f-30, because the f-50 is so fucking loud it's not even funny.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> Have you seen my amp purchase thread? do you have any answers



I'd say get the F-50

But don't expect cash to make the price lower. People get paid the same ammount of money no matter HOW you pay for it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Hm...


 











maybe?  
















 
















 









E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> I'd say get the F-50
> 
> But don't expect cash to make the price lower. People get paid the same ammount of money no matter HOW you pay for it.



Not really. The store I'm buying from stated specifically... "You'll have to pay more if you use a credit card." I imagine, it's because they're so small! 

And btw.... $800 for one thats BRAND NEW.  

Mesa Boogie F50 Combo Amplifier***MINT*** - (eBay item 330199485784 end time Dec-30-07 07:55:59 PST)

Too bad the shipping is too much for me.  ($150)

Bump my thread and I'll rep you. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase-2.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## arnoroth661

Thanks Desecrated.

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Mesa Boogie F50 Combo Amplifier***MINT*** - (eBay item 330199485784 end time Dec-30-07 07:55:59 PST)



A combo?


----------



## Desecrated

Don't thank me, I'm only doing it for the rep


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Don't thank me, I'm only doing it for the rep



Yeah, me too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> A combo?



It's loud as hell and sounds pretty good to. It will definitely kill most heads out there. We had an f-30 in the studio, it had more volume then both the marshal 100watt and the randall 100 watt.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> A combo?



It can be expanded/hooked to a 4x12...


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> It can be expanded/hooked to a 4x12...


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

OP


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



 I got my 100k reply contest homies to post in my threads.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> I got my 100k reply contest homies to post in my threads.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uu.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

99.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> 99.







g3rmanium said:


>



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/44337-hmm.html#post785155


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I got my 100k reply contest homies to post in my threads.



Just give us a link and will post in pretty much anything.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Just give us a link and will post in pretty much anything.



 No  here!


----------



## Desecrated

I just bumped 3 of your threads that had 0 responses


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I just bumped 3 of your threads that had 0 responses



 We 100k kids stick together.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> We 100k kids stick together.



*secret message* will delete in 15 seconds.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Still just hunting for e-rep, I would leave you behind in a second if the zombies attacked.



cool it, the man's on to us


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> cool it, the man's on to us



I'm flying low. Tell me when the eagle has left the building. 10-4


----------



## arnoroth661

Do you celebrate Christmas, Desecrated?


----------



## Desecrated

I don't want to sound like an emo kid, But I don't have any family so I don't celebrate xmas. Me and my dog ate some macaroni for dinner and my wife is with her family, But I bought a bag of chips and have some horrormovies to watch.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I don't want to sound like an emo kid, But I don't have any family so I don't celebrate xmas. Me and my dog ate some macaroni for dinner and my wife is with her family, But I bought a bag of chips and have some horrormovies to watch.



 I salute you!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I salute you!



Thanks. 
Did you and your family get rid of all the holiday feelings last week ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Thanks.
> Did you and your family get rid of all the holiday feelings last week ?



Eh, not really... I'm still trying to formulate an opinion on Christmas and it's materialistic happiness. 

My brother's probably leaving in a week, before New Years Day... then in October of next year he'll be deploying to either Iraq or Afghanistan.  

(Marine Core)


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Eh, not really... I'm still trying to formulate an opinion on Christmas and it's materialistic happiness.
> 
> My brother's probably leaving in a week, before New Years Day... then in October of next year he'll be deploying to either Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> (Marine Core)



Kidnap him and move to canada, They should use convicts and bums to fight wars not people with a family.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Kidnap him and move to canada, They should use convicts and bums to fight wars not people with a family.



 Care to join me in the chat room?


----------



## Desecrated

On my way


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> On my way


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E!



You should join us too.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

Apophis said:


>



 Come on.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I,


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

7-


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

open.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> open.



To pretty much everything.


----------



## g3rmanium

50200.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> open.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Plop.



chatrooms' badass


----------



## Desecrated

o shit already


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> o shit already



I really think this is the most under-used part of the site... and it probably costs the most


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I really think this is the most under-used part of the site... and it probably costs the most



"They brought it upon themself"


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> "They brought it upon themself"


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

Apophis said:


>



Join our chatting?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## Desecrated

thanks johann


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> d!



 

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Nope D! for me.


----------



## Desecrated

A! for you


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> A! for you



  

A.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

germany


----------



## Desecrated

ikea


----------



## Desecrated

Mein kampfy chair.


----------



## arnoroth661

A#


----------



## Desecrated

D-major ADADF#AD

D-Minor ADADFAD

D-majordom7 ADACF#AD

D-Minordom7 ADACFAD

D-9 ADADF#CE

D-Min9 ADADFCE

D-MAJ7 ADAD#F#AD#

D-dim A#DA#DFA#D



C-major GCGCGCE

C-Minor GCGCGCD#

C-major7 GCGCGA#E

C-Minor7 GCGCGA#D#

C-9 GCGCGA#D

C-Min9 GCGDGA#D#




B-7 AD#AD#F#BD#

B-Minor7 ADADF#BD

B -Minor ADBF#BF#B


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> thanks johann




My pleasure! 













Never gonna give you up...


----------



## Desecrated

C#


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up...


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Desecrated

D.


----------



## Desecrated

D#


----------



## arnoroth661

Ab.


----------



## Desecrated

E5


----------



## Desecrated

F5


----------



## Desecrated

Drop-F#


----------



## Desecrated

G,


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated-G#


----------



## Desecrated

Diminished A


----------



## Desecrated

Delusional-A#


----------



## Desecrated

Decentralized-B


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



:rickrolld:


----------



## Desecrated

C again.


----------



## Desecrated

:rickrolld: indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

A lydian.


----------



## Desecrated

:reindeer:


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

A mixolydian



Lee said:


> E.



Guess what! I contributed!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

B-positive


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> A mixolydian
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what! I contributed!


----------



## arnoroth661

A$


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> B-positive



A-negative


----------



## g3rmanium

EÖ:


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



I can't wait to get my sticker!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> I can't wait to get my sticker!


----------



## arnoroth661

A^


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## arnoroth661

A*


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*+


----------



## arnoroth661

A(


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## arnoroth661

Sorry, i was assigned A by desecrated.

A)


----------



## g3rmanium

E==


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?


----------



## arnoroth661

A_


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## arnoroth661

A+


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> E?



 
[email protected]


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

:digitaltube:


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## arnoroth661

A!


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> [email protected]




E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> :digitaltube:


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> E.





a.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## arnoroth661

a,


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

§§


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

50300!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> a.




E.


----------



## arnoroth661

a!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> E.



No really, I'm sorry. Talk to Desecrated about it.

[email protected]


----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>





a#


----------



## g3rmanium

I need you baby...


----------



## g3rmanium

[action=g3rmanium]listens to DJ Dieselboy.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Can I get some e-rep for the ?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Can I get some e-rep for the ?



"You must spread rep around before giving it to g3rmanium again."
 

a$


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## arnoroth661

a%


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> a$


----------



## g3rmanium

((


----------



## arnoroth661

a^


----------



## g3rmanium

))


----------



## arnoroth661

a&


----------



## g3rmanium

==


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## arnoroth661

a*


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

A#


----------



## arnoroth661

a(


----------



## g3rmanium

A_


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## arnoroth661

a)


----------



## g3rmanium

A;


----------



## arnoroth661

a_


----------



## Desecrated

:nopost:


----------



## arnoroth661

a+


----------



## g3rmanium

My eyes are blind.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

tguiyrfkhvmkti


----------



## g3rmanium

A_


----------



## Lee

rkakakakka


----------



## arnoroth661

Å.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> My eyes are blind.



[jesusmode on]I heal your eyes, in the name of the lord and holy ikea you can see again[/jesusmode]


----------



## arnoroth661

Å!


----------



## g3rmanium

A§


----------



## Desecrated

ÅÄÖ


----------



## Lee

I'm going to watch Beavis and Butthead tonight


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [jesusmode on]I heal your eyes, in the name of the lord and holy ikea you can see again[/jesusmode]


----------



## arnoroth661

Å@


----------



## g3rmanium

:fap:


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm going to watch Beavis and Butthead tonight



That almost made me spit my organic juice.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> That almost made me spit my organic juice.


----------



## arnoroth661

Å#


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



[flying spaghetti monster mode on]I heal you again, ramen[Long sentence mode of]


----------



## g3rmanium

Pop.


----------



## arnoroth661

Å$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [flying spaghetti monster mode on]I heal you again, ramen[Long sentence mode of]


----------



## arnoroth661

Å%


----------



## Desecrated

No love for mythology ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Å^


----------



## g3rmanium

L-


----------



## arnoroth661

Å&


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/44329-gabriel-iglesias-volkswagen-beetle.html


----------



## arnoroth661

Å*


----------



## Desecrated

about 200 posts today. pretty good,


----------



## Desecrated

3400 posts in this thread


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 50,364
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 14,094
D-EJ915 9,242
Alpo 3,653
Desecrated 3,401
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 1,917
Lee 1,707
TheMissing 1,354
Lucky Seven 1,019
playstopause 885
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 723
yevetz 655
loktide 466
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
arnoroth661 336
levelhead86 321
Buzz762 318
nitelightboy 261
ZeroSignal 245


----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661

Å(


----------



## Lee

#7


----------



## arnoroth661

Å)


----------



## Groff

I certainly jumped up in post count in the last few days.


----------



## Groff

all of you.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> all of you.





Å?


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I certainly jumped up in post count in the last few days.



Wonder how that happened


----------



## arnoroth661

Å...


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Wonder how that happened



Counted to 500 twice, and went on two or three posting sprees.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Counted to 500 twice, and went on two or three posting sprees.



Join us in the chatroom? 

Å<


----------



## g3rmanium

:E:


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> :E:



Å\

777 is full of despair, now...


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Å\
> 
> 777 is full of despair, now...



It's hard being young


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Bob.



 

Å/


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> 777 is full of despair, now...


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's hard being young



It's hard getting good sounds out of digital gear.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> It's hard getting good sounds out of digital gear.



Not if you have behringer


----------



## arnoroth661

Åmber


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Not if you have behringer


----------



## arnoroth661

Ålright.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Ålright.



Åbsolutely.


----------



## arnoroth661

Ågain.


----------



## g3rmanium

C..


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Ågain.



Åmazing.


----------



## Desecrated

Å fan, I cån dig thåt


----------



## arnoroth661

Åfter.


----------



## g3rmanium

EL


----------



## g3rmanium

Åt the top.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

50400!


----------



## arnoroth661

Åmple.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Åt.


----------



## Desecrated

I cån häve å äpple


----------



## arnoroth661

Åttention.


----------



## Desecrated

Ï cån tÿpë likë this nöw ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Ålter.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Åltar.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/44353-christmas-ngd-56k-chevy-vega.html#post785636

Go forth my fellow brethren... And thank the thread!


----------



## arnoroth661

Ågain?


----------



## Groff

Sure


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Watching my 100k posts fill up the forum spy in my other tab window...


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I'm a dork


----------



## Desecrated

Your going for a new post mania ?


----------



## Groff

No post mania today. Soon though.


----------



## arnoroth661

Åwesome.


----------



## Desecrated

we should post up to 50500 today


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## arnoroth661

No problem.

Å


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Groff

Whee!


----------



## Groff

onward to 50,500!


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Groff

;a.


----------



## Groff

la.


----------



## Groff

la~


----------



## Groff

la-


----------



## Groff

la;


----------



## Groff

la:


----------



## Groff

la"


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Groff

la'


----------



## Groff

la[


----------



## Groff

la,


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## arnoroth661

Å>


----------



## Desecrated

Dog post


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

almost there


----------



## Desecrated

tie your mother down


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> D!



Dj.... Å


----------



## Groff

get to the choppah!!


----------



## Desecrated

gubbrock för folket i alla väder, finns det ingen enhörning som super smör till vardags längre, jag önskar era barn långfil och kångelbär


----------



## Groff

_COME TO CALIFONYA!! WE HAS SNOW!! AHHAAHHHYAAYYAHHAA!_

/Arnold


----------



## Groff

Voi vittu...


----------



## Groff

Perekele


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Dj.... Å



Dje... Å


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

la_


----------



## Desecrated

Jag kan skriva vad jag vill för inte ens finländarna förstår sådant här nonsens.


----------



## Groff

la+


----------



## Groff

la*


----------



## Groff

la^


----------



## Groff

la!


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Dje... Å



Djen... Å


----------



## Groff

la^_^


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> Djent... Å



Fixed


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Djen... Å



Djenny? Å


----------



## Groff

2 + 2 = 5 (for extremely large values of 2)


----------



## Desecrated

djånt


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> Djenny? Å



I have her number


----------



## Groff

It was on the bathroom wall


----------



## Groff

It said "For a good time"


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

DAMN YOU TOMMY TWO TONE!


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> It said "For a good time"



 "Djenny: for a good djent" Å


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> "Djenny: for a good djent" Å



Right, sorry.


----------



## Groff

what number would you call for a good Djent?


----------



## Groff

Djent me amadeus!


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Right, sorry.



Å


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Hi, i'm wilford brimley. I have Djentabeetus


----------



## Groff

wtf is wrong with me??? haha


----------



## Groff

Where's Johann been? Sleepy time perhaps?


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Groff

NOO!!!! IT'S MY FIRST TIME! BE DJENTLE!!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> NOO!!!! IT'S MY FIRST TIME! BE DJENTLE!!



No


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> No


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Groff

few more...


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Groff

la. 50,500!


----------



## Desecrated

55 more


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> NOO!!!! IT'S MY FIRST TIME! BE DJENTLE!!



 Å


----------



## Desecrated

This is much more simpler if your two


----------



## Groff

yay


----------



## Groff

I'm two and a half


----------



## Desecrated

what did everyone get 


herpes


----------



## Desecrated

that great, we need more half of people


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> what did everyone get
> 
> 
> herpes





The clap.


----------



## Desecrated

I wish some of my clients was half the people they are. if only they could pay twice the amount.


----------



## Groff

Socks underwear, pajama pants I may wear, a robe i'll never wear, a long sleeved shirt I won't ever wear.

And a guitar.


----------



## Groff

christmas


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> The clap.



also accepted



BTW, your post count is exactly 400 now.


----------



## Groff

400... That's more than 300...


----------



## Desecrated

this is just like religion, mindless repetition.


----------



## Groff

I can't speak polish


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> 400... That's more than 300...



Not in your current economical situation.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> this is just like religion, mindless repetition.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Not in your current economical situation.



Yeah... I can think I can shit more worth than the dollar...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

You know something hit me today. it was so much easier being young, when you wanted to have gay sex with your friends they could just spray all over you, but nowadays you can't really afford a handjob because it will take to much time to get the sperm out of your armhair.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> You know something hit me today. it was so much easier being young, when you wanted to have gay sex with your friends they could just spray all over you, but nowadays you can't really afford a handjob because it will take to much time to get the sperm out of your armhair.





What's up with that anyway?


----------



## Groff

Wait what?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Lee

Yup.


----------



## Desecrated

I just passed 3444 post in this thread


----------



## Desecrated

I can't fucking wait until winter namm, I'm so psyched up about this year.


----------



## Groff

Imagine if post count counted in this thread.

Johann would be king of the forums.


----------



## Groff

Not that he isn't king. He's my idol and greatest influence


----------



## Desecrated

I think Jeff would have a higher postcount
he has like 13.000 already and posted about 9000 in this thread


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I think Jeff would have a higher postcount
> he has like 13.000 already and posted about 9000 in this thread



Anime whore...  

Wait, what am i saying?? I love anime too...


----------



## Desecrated

Most peoples e-rep points have gone up about 500 points this holiday.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Anime whore...
> 
> Wait, what am i saying?? I love anime too...



Don't say that to loud,. some people might get offensive. It's a sin to enjoy anime on internet.


----------



## Groff

Well, tis the season...


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Don't say that to loud,. some people might get offensive. It's a sin to enjoy anime on internet.



Well, at least i'm not a lolicon


----------



## Desecrated

true, I'm more of an otaryman


----------



## Desecrated

minus the perversion.


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

50555!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to watch some movies, will swing back later. 
bye everybody


----------



## Desecrated

If your reading this message on searchspy and don't reply to this thread 15 times you will die a horrible death.


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

Fin.


----------



## Desecrated

that was fast.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm hoping for a wave of videos to come on youtube as everybody starts record there new toys.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Man, I now have all of Uehara Hiromi's studio albums!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kagami is not responding to me on aim


----------



## Zepp88

That was one hell of a haul. This will go down in trucker history.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> Kagami is not responding to me on aim


----------



## arnoroth661

Åfter a long break, I'm back!


----------



## Zepp88

bawls


----------



## arnoroth661

BÅWLS


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> bawls



Good stuff


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Good stuff



Yea, it is. Has anyone tried the cherry bawls? Apparently it comes in a can...


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Yea, it is. Has anyone tried the cherry bawls? Apparently it comes in a can...



One of the convenience stores by school (school   ) has all three types in a can. Regular, sugar free, and cherry. I have yet to try any of the ones besides regular yet.


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> One of the convenience stores by school (school   ) has all three types in a can. Regular, sugar free, and cherry. I have yet to try any of the ones besides regular yet.



I've only had regulår, too.


----------



## Lee

I would just like to reiterate that I hate school


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I would just like to reiterate that I hate school



 Ålright.


----------



## Lee

I'm just counting the days till the end of the semester


----------



## arnoroth661

Åghast!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



You know, I gåve up on the valveking... Now I'm trying for a F-50, tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

yyy


----------



## Zepp88

Must........resist.............blackouts..........


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

I åm now a contributer!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Must........resist.............blackouts..........



Don't do it man, you deserve them.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Don't do it man, you deserve them.



Hmm. I feel like chatting again.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Don't do it man, you deserve them.



It would be a disturbing twist....after disowning actives because I don't dig EMGs, and then SD comes out with these "Blackouts" and the reviews and the fawk............. I NEED ZEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> It would be a disturbing twist....after disowning actives because I don't dig EMGs, and then SD comes out with these "Blackouts" and the reviews and the fawk............. I NEED ZEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chatroom.


----------



## Desecrated

No chat for me, it's 5.42 am and I'm just in to kill some time before my next movies downloads.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> No chat for me, it's 5.42 am and I'm just in to kill some time before my next movies downloads.



:-( and Zepp left me.


----------



## Desecrated

zepp is a lone ranger, he will ride into town, seduce the young boys and ride of into the sunset searching for new victims, trailer-lizards and canned meatballs.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> zepp is a lone ranger, he will ride into town, seduce the young boys and ride of into the sunset searching for new victims, trailer-lizards and canned meatballs.













Swede. 









Seriously, somebody stop me from clicking "BUY"














Anyways, I'm at work, no chat for me.


----------



## arnoroth661

Santa's running late, huh?


----------



## Zepp88

Well...this is the flogging run......where he gets drunk and beats all of teh children who don't believe.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Well...this is the flogging run......where he gets drunk and beats all of teh children who don't believe.



It's okay, I'm chatting with themissing now.


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> It's okay, I'm chatting with themissing now.



You're on Santas flogging list.


----------



## Desecrated

wait until you get home, then order them


----------



## Desecrated

can you afford them without straining your financial situation ?


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> You're on Santas flogging list.



 You're at work and on this website.
:flog: :flog: :flog:


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> can you afford them without straining your financial situation ?



Yeah, but it's bill time...and I want to but that M-Audio package from Target....and I always hate spending money just to "try" something.


----------



## arnoroth661

Å


----------



## Desecrated

"Flogging 
17 up, 82 down 


When a female uses a frozen turd for masturbation.

Dude, scoop that turd out of the toilet and put it in the freezer so my sister can use it for her next flogging session!"


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, but it's bill time...and I want to but that M-Audio package from Target....and I always hate spending money just to "try" something.



fuck m-audio, get the blackout and get some behringer as spring present for yourself instead


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> You're at work and on this website.
> :flog: :flog: :flog:



Santa is high tech, this is mobile internet, with a laptop, and a fancy optical travel mouse, and voice activated emoticons.





I didn't type that I "fucked you!"'ed it!

This truck also has a sleeper cabin that unfolds into another dimension in which I live and sleep in. It's full of ever-virgins. 


I'm also immortal.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> fuck m-audio, get the blackout and get some behringer as spring present for yourself instead



Behringer=turd.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Santa is high tech, this is mobile internet, with a laptop, and a fancy optical travel mouse, and voice activated emoticons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't type that I "fucked you!"'ed it!
> 
> This truck also has a sleeper cabin that unfolds into another dimension in which I live and sleep in. It's full of ever-virgins.
> 
> 
> I'm also immortal.



your distantnumber is 42


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> your distantnumber is 42



Perplexing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Behringer=turd.



["elmer fudd" mode on]this means war![/copyright theft]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ["elmer fudd" mode on]this means war![/copyright theft]



Meatball season!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Perplexing.



Urban Dictionary: 42


----------



## Zepp88

T-SHIRTS GONE WILD!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

it's 06.05 am, I've been working for 28 hours, I'm still wearing my shirt and pants. I'm listening to johnny cash and waiting for canada to go to sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

I always find it strange that Europeans listen to country music...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I always find it strange that Europeans listen to country music...



I always find it strange that americans listen to Scandinavian metal with Scandinavian lyrics .


----------



## Desecrated

I'm the only one I know that listen to dolly parton, so it might just be me.


----------



## Desecrated

I listen to music from about 15 different countries. and watch movies from twice that amount. 
The world is my entertainment oyster.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt.


----------



## Zepp88

No...it's not just you.


I find it funny because country music is the height of American retardation.....at least the new shit is.....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No...it's not just you.
> 
> 
> I find it funny because country music is the height of American retardation.....at least the new shit is.....



Have you heard her album from 2001 ? "little sparrow"


----------



## Desecrated

I like older country from the 50ths 60ths, like chat Atkins and some cash, I like a lot of bluegrass, especially the instrumental stuff.


----------



## Zepp88

Was that the one were she covered "Shine"?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like older country from the 50ths 60ths, like chat Atkins and some cash, I like a lot of bluegrass, especially the instrumental stuff.



Bluegrass is tech-death for hill billies


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Was that the one were she covered "Shine"?



Yes



Zepp88 said:


> Bluegrass is tech-death for hill billies



Thats what I thought to, I tried to learn some on my mandolin but it's much harder then it sounds.


----------



## Desecrated

But I'm off, my clients are back and my movies are downloaded. see you tomorrow or later. keep the grass swinging. truck on.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought to, I tried to learn some on my mandolin but it's much harder then it sounds.




Absolutely  


Also, I enjoyed her cover of Shine.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt





Do you have a different setting or something?

Can I change your auto-response to rrr or ggg or uuu or iii?


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## D-EJ915

in your pajamas!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas!



Interesting.


----------



## Groff

You know that stupid christmas song where the chorus is like "Do they know it's christmas time at all?"

Well of course they don't... There's a damn good chance that the poor little 3rd world kids they're talking about DON'T CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS!


----------



## arnoroth661

Dude i am so post whoring this now that im a contributer...


----------



## arnoroth661

Yep.


----------



## arnoroth661

Oh yes.


----------



## arnoroth661

Keep it coming.


----------



## arnoroth661

F**king SWEET


----------



## D-EJ915

CHRISTMAS TIME!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

This is going to rock.


----------



## arnoroth661

This is spectacular.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/

icecat! <3


----------



## arnoroth661

Oh yeå


----------



## arnoroth661

time to get posting


----------



## arnoroth661

#1


----------



## arnoroth661

#2


----------



## arnoroth661

#3


----------



## arnoroth661

#4


----------



## arnoroth661

#5


----------



## arnoroth661

#6


----------



## arnoroth661

#7


----------



## arnoroth661

#8


----------



## arnoroth661

#9


----------



## arnoroth661

10


----------



## arnoroth661

11


----------



## arnoroth661

12


----------



## arnoroth661

13


----------



## arnoroth661

14


----------



## arnoroth661

15


----------



## arnoroth661

16


----------



## arnoroth661

17


----------



## arnoroth661

18


----------



## arnoroth661

19


----------



## arnoroth661

20


----------



## arnoroth661

21


----------



## arnoroth661

22


----------



## arnoroth661

23


----------



## arnoroth661

24


----------



## arnoroth661

25


----------



## arnoroth661

26


----------



## arnoroth661

27


----------



## arnoroth661

28


----------



## arnoroth661

29


----------



## arnoroth661

30


----------



## arnoroth661

31


----------



## arnoroth661

32


----------



## arnoroth661

33


----------



## arnoroth661

34


----------



## arnoroth661

35


----------



## arnoroth661

36


----------



## arnoroth661

37


----------



## arnoroth661

38


----------



## arnoroth661

39


----------



## arnoroth661

40


----------



## arnoroth661

41


----------



## arnoroth661

42


----------



## arnoroth661

43


----------



## arnoroth661

44


----------



## arnoroth661

45


----------



## arnoroth661

46


----------



## arnoroth661

47


----------



## arnoroth661

48


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## arnoroth661

49


----------



## arnoroth661

50


----------



## arnoroth661

51


----------



## arnoroth661

52


----------



## arnoroth661

53


----------



## arnoroth661

54


----------



## arnoroth661

55


----------



## arnoroth661

56


----------



## arnoroth661

57


----------



## arnoroth661

58


----------



## arnoroth661

59


----------



## arnoroth661

60


----------



## arnoroth661

61


----------



## arnoroth661

62


----------



## arnoroth661

63


----------



## arnoroth661

64


----------



## arnoroth661

65


----------



## arnoroth661

66


----------



## arnoroth661

67


----------



## arnoroth661

68


----------



## arnoroth661

69


----------



## arnoroth661

70


----------



## arnoroth661

71


----------



## arnoroth661

72


----------



## arnoroth661

73


----------



## arnoroth661

74


----------



## arnoroth661

75


----------



## arnoroth661

76


----------



## arnoroth661

77


----------



## arnoroth661

78


----------



## arnoroth661

79


----------



## arnoroth661

80


----------



## arnoroth661

81


----------



## arnoroth661

82


----------



## arnoroth661

83


----------



## arnoroth661

84


----------



## arnoroth661

85


----------



## arnoroth661

86


----------



## arnoroth661

87


----------



## arnoroth661

88


----------



## arnoroth661

89


----------



## arnoroth661

90


----------



## arnoroth661

91


----------



## arnoroth661

92


----------



## arnoroth661

93


----------



## arnoroth661

94


----------



## arnoroth661

95


----------



## arnoroth661

96


----------



## arnoroth661

97


----------



## arnoroth661

98


----------



## arnoroth661

99


----------



## arnoroth661

100 solid. No , picking up G3rmanium's slack.
 I'm outta this thread until tomorrow.


----------



## Zepp88

Holy crap....I can barely stay awake........and I'm supposed to go to the doctor after work..............gah......that's probably not happening......BLARGH!


----------



## Zepp88

Mmmmmmm new rant worthy post in my fucking blog now k.


----------



## Zepp88

LA LAL ALLALA LAL AL LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA ALLALLALALLALAALALALLLALALALAALALALALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TomAwesome

Just a little bored, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, you gotta get in on this shit!!! We're voting Lando in office!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER OFF YOUR ROCKER


----------



## Zepp88

Wo ist Johann? Schtimmt nicht mit eine Frau. 

Vielleicht mit ein Baquette bumsen?


Und...ach, wo ist Descrated? Schtimmt mit korper bumsen.


----------



## Bound

omg i have a hangover... lol


time to work!


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> omg i have a hangover... lol
> 
> 
> time to work!



HOORAY!!!


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> 100 solid. No , picking up G3rmanium's slack.
> I'm outta this thread until tomorrow.



Now do 500 like me


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Mmmmmmm new rant worthy post in my fucking blog now k.



*starts a slow clap*


----------



## Groff

*thunderous applause*


----------



## arnoroth661

å1


----------



## arnoroth661

å2


----------



## arnoroth661

å3


----------



## arnoroth661

å4


----------



## arnoroth661

å5


----------



## arnoroth661

å6


----------



## arnoroth661

å7


----------



## arnoroth661

å8


----------



## arnoroth661

å9


----------



## arnoroth661

å10


----------



## arnoroth661

å11


----------



## arnoroth661

å12


----------



## arnoroth661

å13


----------



## arnoroth661

å14


----------



## arnoroth661

å15


----------



## arnoroth661

å16


----------



## arnoroth661

å17


----------



## arnoroth661

å18


----------



## Groff

E.

(filling in for Johann)


----------



## arnoroth661

å19


----------



## arnoroth661

å20


----------



## Groff

E~


----------



## arnoroth661

å21


----------



## Groff

Go to 500!


----------



## arnoroth661

å22


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

å23


----------



## arnoroth661

å24


----------



## arnoroth661

å25


----------



## arnoroth661

å26


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

å27


----------



## arnoroth661

å28


----------



## arnoroth661

naw only a 100 i think

å29


----------



## arnoroth661

å30


----------



## arnoroth661

å31


----------



## arnoroth661

å32


----------



## arnoroth661

å33


----------



## arnoroth661

å34


----------



## arnoroth661

å35


----------



## arnoroth661

å36


----------



## arnoroth661

å37


----------



## arnoroth661

å38


----------



## arnoroth661

å39


----------



## arnoroth661

å40


----------



## arnoroth661

å41


----------



## arnoroth661

å42


----------



## arnoroth661

å43


----------



## arnoroth661

å44


----------



## arnoroth661

å45


----------



## arnoroth661

å46


----------



## arnoroth661

å47


----------



## arnoroth661

å48


----------



## arnoroth661

å49


----------



## arnoroth661

å50


----------



## arnoroth661

å51


----------



## arnoroth661

å52


----------



## arnoroth661

å53


----------



## arnoroth661

å54


----------



## arnoroth661

å55


----------



## arnoroth661

å56


----------



## arnoroth661

å57


----------



## arnoroth661

å58


----------



## arnoroth661

å59


----------



## arnoroth661

å60


----------



## arnoroth661

å61


----------



## arnoroth661

å62


----------



## arnoroth661

å63


----------



## arnoroth661

å64


----------



## arnoroth661

å65


----------



## arnoroth661

å66


----------



## arnoroth661

å67


----------



## arnoroth661

å68


----------



## arnoroth661

å69 Atleast I can listen to music while doing this


----------



## arnoroth661

å70


----------



## arnoroth661

å71


----------



## arnoroth661

å72


----------



## arnoroth661

å75


----------



## arnoroth661

oops å74


----------



## arnoroth661

å75 #2


----------



## arnoroth661

å76


----------



## arnoroth661

å77


----------



## arnoroth661

å78


----------



## arnoroth661

å79


----------



## arnoroth661

å80


----------



## arnoroth661

å81


----------



## arnoroth661

å82


----------



## arnoroth661

å83


----------



## arnoroth661

å84


----------



## arnoroth661

å85


----------



## arnoroth661

å86


----------



## arnoroth661

å87


----------



## arnoroth661

å88


----------



## arnoroth661

å89


----------



## arnoroth661

å90


----------



## arnoroth661

å91


----------



## arnoroth661

å92


----------



## arnoroth661

å93


----------



## arnoroth661

å94


----------



## arnoroth661

å95


----------



## arnoroth661

å96


----------



## arnoroth661

å97


----------



## arnoroth661

å98


----------



## arnoroth661

å99


----------



## arnoroth661

å100


----------



## arnoroth661

ånd one to grow on!


----------



## arnoroth661

time to see what's new!


----------



## Desecrated

already at 800


----------



## Groff

That's because of us 100k homies.


----------



## Groff

Am I the only one who thinks Aerosmith hasn't released a good album since "Get a grip"
???


----------



## Desecrated

yeah, lets post to 900 just for shitsnizzle


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Aerosmith hasn't released a good album since "Get a grip"
> ???



I think your the only one who thinks they've released a good album, period.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I think your the only one who thinks they've released a good album, period.



I grew up on classic rock, so I can't help but love em.


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff

I shot the sherrif


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I grew up on classic rock, so I can't help but love em.



There are support groups for that.


----------



## Groff

My my dumb-jamacian-ass didn't kill the deputy and left behind a witness.


----------



## Groff




----------



## -K4G-

so another 50k more huh??


----------



## Groff

I'm 100% committed to metal now, so no worries.


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Groff

KillForGod said:


> so another 50k more huh??



Right!

GO GO GO!


----------



## arnoroth661

KillForGod said:


> so another 50k more huh??


----------



## Desecrated

KillForGod said:


> so another 50k more huh??



yeah. we should be done around December next year.


----------



## Groff

Lets do this

LEEERRROOOYYYY JENKIINNS!


----------



## Groff

Ah fuck i'm bleeding


----------



## Desecrated

I want an eagle on a sandwich,


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Ah fuck i'm bleeding



from where. ?


----------



## Groff

Looks like we'll get to 51,111 before new years eve


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> from where. ?



I sliced the top of my thumb closing my knife


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Looks like we'll get to 51,111 before new years eve



we can reach that today, if germanium gets bored.


----------



## Groff

I wish there was someone who lived near me with a UV777BK... I wanna play one so bad.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I sliced the top of my thumb closing my knife



Thats why kids shouldn't play with knifes.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> we can reach that today, if germanium gets bored.



If he even shows up. He's been on break for a while.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Thats why kids shouldn't play with knifes.


----------



## Desecrated

Phonecall, will be back later.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Phonecall, will be back later.



Have fun with the phone secks.


----------



## Groff

Man I can't wait to spend my christmas money at best buy today.


----------



## Groff

Need to upgrade from that shitty nVidia GeForce 7600 GS and get into the 8 series


----------



## Groff

Hoping to get an 8800GT cause I can't afford anything higher


----------



## Groff

That and anything above that and I'd need to get a new power supply too, and I just don't feel like taking the whole thing apart


----------



## -K4G-

Yo mama so fat when her beeper goes off, people thought she was backing up.


----------



## Groff

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Groff

Ah, theres someone


----------



## -K4G-

we better get a free t-shirt when we reach 100k.


----------



## Groff

Ok, gonna go do some work.

Be back later.


----------



## arnoroth661

Hey djentlemen, I uploaded some images. Take a look!


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase-3.html#post786809


----------



## ohio_eric

One year in and a little over half way there. 

Should we take bets on the date of the 100,000 post?


----------



## arnoroth661

ohio_eric said:


> One year in and a little over half way there.
> 
> Should we take bets on the date of the 100,000 post?



 I'll probably be in freshman year of college.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

la~


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

do re mi fa so LA ti do


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La%


----------



## Groff

DJENTlemen... BEHOLD!!! ....CORN!!!


----------



## Groff

IT'S NOT DIFFERENT AT ALL IS IT STEVE!!!


----------



## -K4G-

arnoroth661 said:


> I'll probably be in freshman year of college.



or shawn and stitch would probably have babies.


----------



## Groff

Wanna play a good joke on your friends? Tell them to do a google image search for "Yaoi"


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> do re mi fa so LA ti do



la ti do re mi fa si la.


----------



## Groff

A&W

Ambergers and Wootbeer


----------



## Groff

Bitchin'


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> la ti do re mi fa si la.



Or just regular la ti do re mi fa so la.


----------



## Groff

I hate it when I write riffs that I can't play. But at the same time, it's nice to challenge myself


----------



## Groff

Man I  my new A-1 Damien.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> I hate it when I write riffs that I can't play. But at the same time, it's nice to challenge myself



Post them here. We'll play them for you.  

Do you have any three chord songs, oh about 3 minutes, that'll make me a million?


----------



## ohio_eric

TheMissing said:


> Wanna play a good joke on your friends? Tell them to do a google image search for "Yaoi"



[action=ohio_eric] wonders why[/action]


[action=ohio_eric] does a Google image search[/action]



[action=ohio_eric]wonders how all those pictures of Drew and Simon got on there. [/action]


----------



## Groff

I don't get how a guitar that has EMG's can be so much more expensive then the same guitar with passives... For $20 more a pickup you can get EMG's with all the pots and everything.

So why charge another $100???

Lame


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Post them here. We'll play them for you.
> 
> Do you have any three chord songs, oh about 3 minutes, that'll make me a million?



With lyrics like, "I can't believe
I've come so far
My life is bad
Please heal my heart."


----------



## Groff

ohio_eric said:


> [action=ohio_eric] wonders why[/action]
> 
> 
> [action=ohio_eric] does a Google image search[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> [action=ohio_eric]wonders how all those pictures of Drew and Simon got on there. [/action]



+1


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> With lyrics like, "I can't believe
> I've come so far
> My life is bad
> Please heal my heart."



And then a drum line, like

high hat bass snare high hat bas snare

And then a bass line that follows the guitar

A some whiney single note solos.

 Dude I'm gonna be rich.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> With lyrics like, "I can't believe
> I've come so far
> My life is bad
> Please heal my heart."



Give me a day or two and I bet I could... I hate that kind of music, but It's so easy to make it's rediculous.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> A some whiney single note solos.
> 
> Dude I'm gonna be rich.



Nah, just do some unison bends on the root note of the song


----------



## Groff

We'll co-write it, and split the money


----------



## Groff

Except for the only way I can program drums is with "Drumkit from hell" I don't think they make a "Drumkit from the black pit of my tortured pathetic soul"


----------



## Groff

I could make that and make millions! It would have an unnecesary 24" bass, a 16" rack tom, an 18" floor tom, a ride cymbal (That for some reason is also a crash) and hi-hats. Voila, poser kit.


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> I could make that and make millions! It would have an unnecesary 24" bass, a 16" rack tom, an 18" floor tom, a ride cymbal (That for some reason is also a crash) and hi-hats. Voila, poser kit.



Do you know who Mike Portnoy is? Neil Peart?

Neither do I.


----------



## D-EJ915

uppers!


----------



## Desecrated

downers


----------



## arnoroth661

I'm probably gonna leave for the music store soon. Starting bid: $400 baby!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I'm probably gonna leave for the music store soon. Starting bid: $400 baby!



Make up your mind


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Make up your mind



$400.


----------



## Desecrated

Will be interesting to see what happens. 
You'll end up going home with a valvestate for 800 dollars and a yamaha cab, then 3 hours later realizing, o shit I just got scammed. 
It happens to everyone at some point.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens.
> You'll end up going home with a valvestate for 800 dollars and a yamaha cab, then 3 hours later realizing, o shit I just got scammed.
> It happens to everyone at some point.



 

Uhh. Okay. About to leave. I swear. Maybe coming home with a mesa boogie.


----------



## Desecrated

"I swear maybe. "

I love that.


----------



## Desecrated

Well I'm off to the showers, see you tonight, take lot's of pictures, and don't be afraid to leave empty handed. 
Remember, he needs to sell it to you, more then you need to buy it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

Eä


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Eß


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

51000!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

110 more posts to go


----------



## Desecrated

109


----------



## Desecrated

108


----------



## Desecrated

107


----------



## Desecrated

106


----------



## Desecrated

105


----------



## Desecrated

104


----------



## Desecrated

103


----------



## Desecrated

102


----------



## Desecrated

101


----------



## Desecrated

100


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Groff

Hey all!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Closer to 51,111!


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!



E!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Closer to 51,111!



yeah, I'm waiting for my hair to dry, So i thought that I would post to there now.


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Randy

Chrome Dome


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

33!


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

Feel free to help out if your bored.


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

14.


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

51111


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey all!


----------



## Desecrated

Another 50 posts to knock down alpo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

Hey johann, should we post to 51200, just to shock the guys that will log on tonight ?


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Desecrated

D#


----------



## Desecrated

D4


----------



## Desecrated

D,


----------



## Desecrated

D.


----------



## Desecrated

d'


----------



## Desecrated

d¨


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

33! again


----------



## Desecrated

33,


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

35,


----------



## Desecrated

36.


----------



## Desecrated

37.


----------



## Desecrated

38.


----------



## Desecrated

39.


----------



## Desecrated

40 or something


----------



## Desecrated

this is getting boring


----------



## Desecrated

51145


----------



## Desecrated

HO


----------



## Desecrated

RR


----------



## Desecrated

OR


----------



## Desecrated

HORROR


----------



## Desecrated

51150


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

60.


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62:satan:


----------



## Desecrated

63:Beelzebub:


----------



## Desecrated

64:ikea:


----------



## Desecrated

65:bael:


----------



## Desecrated

3666


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 51,167
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 14,144
D-EJ915 9,257
Desecrated 3,666
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 1,945
Lee 1,733
TheMissing 1,495
Lucky Seven 1,021
playstopause 885
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 723
yevetz 655
arnoroth661 603
loktide 466
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
levelhead86 322


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Another 50 posts to knock down alpo.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



finally made it. 4000 post more to bump down jeff, see you in 3 years.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 51,167
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 14,144
> D-EJ915 9,257
> Desecrated 3,666
> Alpo 3,653
> Naren 2,780
> Zepp88 1,945
> Lee 1,733
> TheMissing 1,495
> Lucky Seven 1,021
> playstopause 885
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 723
> yevetz 655
> arnoroth661 603
> loktide 466
> JPMDan 431
> NegaTiveXero 418
> JJ Rodriguez 399
> Seedawakener 394
> HotRodded7321 384
> levelhead86 322


----------



## Desecrated

14144 !!!! great number.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> finally made it. 4000 post more to bump down jeff, see you in 3 years.



Jeff isn't what he used to be.


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Jeff isn't what he used to be.



I've noticed that to, But he is still around at least.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I've noticed that to, But he is still around at least.



ttt


----------



## Desecrated

A.


----------



## Desecrated

B,


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Desecrated

ttt 
201 up, 102 down 


Acronym : To The Top

This is mainly used in discussion boards where you bring your thread back up to the top so others may see it and can respond.

I have to ttt my thread since no one is replying


----------



## Desecrated

TtT 

'Tard to 'Tard. Short for 'retard to retard'. Any direct communication between two persons of limited intellectual capacity.

Mike needed to know how many cases of beer to pick up for the NASCAR trip so he called his brother TtT.


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

51200!


----------



## Desecrated

Hahaha, the goal was to reach 50k before new years eve and we are already 1200 posts above that.


----------



## Desecrated

If your reading this on ForumSpy and don't reply 15 times you will die a horrible death.


----------



## Desecrated

If your reading this on ForumSpy and respond 7 times your strings will stay in tune till august.


----------



## Desecrated

Stay in tune


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Hahaha, the goal was to reach 50k before new years eve and we are already 1200 posts above that.



All because I defied your prediction and post whored like crazy


----------



## Desecrated

stay in tune.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> All because I defied your prediction and post whored like crazy



yeah I know, you should demand a sticker from chris.


----------



## Desecrated

stay in tune-


----------



## Groff

If your reading this on ForumSpy and don't respond 7 times JJ will come rape your sister.

...And she'll like it.


----------



## Desecrated

stay in tune_


----------



## Desecrated

stay in sister


----------



## Groff

And then he'll become your brother in law


----------



## Desecrated

stay in cat vova


----------



## Groff

And he'll be over for every holiday and family function


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And then he'll become your brother in law



that would be interesting


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> stay in cat vova



A cat with fucking lazers!!!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And he'll be over for every holiday and family function



incest orgy FTW !


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Got a new graphics card


----------



## Desecrated

We need a cat hero, the equivalence to guitar hero, but you have to install lasers into cats in the same rhythm as yevets music


----------



## g3rmanium

K..


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Got a new graphics card



whatca get

































51222!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> K..



KKK LLL MMM M1M kluster 42


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> If your reading this on ForumSpy and don't respond 7 times JJ will come rape your sister.
> 
> ...And she'll like it.



Wouldn't everybody?


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.42.com 

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Wouldn't everybody?



No, there americans, they can appreciate the sweet pleasure in being raped as us europeans.


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## Desecrated

we need to reach 52228 to celebrate the birth of the rg2228 this year.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Where is steve by the way ?


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33!


Thats it I need to work.


----------



## Desecrated

51234


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> No, there americans, they can appreciate the sweet pleasure in being raped as us europeans.



 europeans.


....And I got an overclocked PNY nVidia 8600GT (512mb). Because besy buy didn't have an 8800GT, plus the 8600GT is essentiallt an 8800GT without the PCIe 2.0 support, which I don't have. So I wouldn't benefit from an 8800 yet.

But hey, paid for it with christmas money and gift cards, so


----------



## Groff

Ok... maybe I should actually do some work today...


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> No, there americans, they can appreciate the sweet pleasure in being raped as us europeans.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Ok... maybe I should actually do some work today...


----------



## Groff

And then everyone stopped.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## TomAwesome

TheMissing said:


> ...the 8600GT is essentiallt an 8800GT without the PCIe 2.0 support, which I don't have...



Shit, there's PCIe 2.0 now? When I put my computer together a couple years ago, I chose my motherboard based on maximum upgradability so I wouldn't have to get a new one for a long time, but since then there are new processor sockets and now PCIe2 and probably other stuff I haven't kept up with... It's such a futile struggle!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

TomAwesome said:


> Shit, there's PCIe 2.0 now? When I put my computer together a couple years ago, I chose my motherboard based on maximum upgradability so I wouldn't have to get a new one for a long time, but since then there are new processor sockets and now PCIe2 and probably other stuff I haven't kept up with... It's such a futile struggle!!



A new nVidia MoBo will run you about $150 so it's not that bad of a price for an upgrade.


----------



## Groff

The PCIe 2.0 is 5GBPS, where as the version 1.1 (16x) is 2.5GBPS. They are backwards compatible.

But buying a card for 2.0 and running at normal speeds is futile.


----------



## Groff

Did you hear about the new AMD quad core processor that's supposed to be a "true" quad core... The equivalent Intel Core 2 quad SMOKES IT.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Computers suck.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff

Hey Johann, did you see my picstory?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/44353-christmas-ngd-56k-chevy-vega.html


----------



## Groff

awww yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey Johann, did you see my picstory?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/44353-christmas-ngd-56k-chevy-vega.html



Yes.


----------



## arnoroth661

Update. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase-3.html#post787452


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Update.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44145-hmm-amp-purchase-3.html#post787452



Answered!


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm I


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm I


----------



## arnoroth661

As a celebration of winning my amp, I will post 100 times.


----------



## arnoroth661

1post


----------



## Desecrated

do 122, just to get to 51400


----------



## arnoroth661

2post


----------



## arnoroth661

3post


----------



## arnoroth661

4post


----------



## arnoroth661

5post


----------



## arnoroth661

6post


----------



## arnoroth661

7post


----------



## arnoroth661

8post


----------



## arnoroth661

9post


----------



## arnoroth661

10post


----------



## arnoroth661

11post


----------



## arnoroth661

12post


----------



## arnoroth661

13post


----------



## arnoroth661

14post


----------



## arnoroth661

15post


----------



## arnoroth661

16post


----------



## arnoroth661

17post


----------



## arnoroth661

18post


----------



## arnoroth661

19post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

20post


----------



## arnoroth661

21post


----------



## arnoroth661

22post


----------



## arnoroth661

23post


----------



## arnoroth661

24post


----------



## arnoroth661

25post


----------



## arnoroth661

26post


----------



## arnoroth661

27post


----------



## arnoroth661

28post


----------



## arnoroth661

29post


----------



## arnoroth661

30post


----------



## arnoroth661

31post


----------



## arnoroth661

32post


----------



## arnoroth661

33post


----------



## arnoroth661

34post


----------



## arnoroth661

35post


----------



## arnoroth661

36post


----------



## arnoroth661

37post


----------



## arnoroth661

38post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## arnoroth661

39post


----------



## arnoroth661

40post


----------



## arnoroth661

41post


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## arnoroth661

42post


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## arnoroth661

43post

you and me together forever germ


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## arnoroth661

44post


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> you and me together forever germ


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## arnoroth661

45post


----------



## arnoroth661

46post


----------



## arnoroth661

47post


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## arnoroth661

48post


----------



## arnoroth661

49post


----------



## arnoroth661

50post


----------



## arnoroth661

51post


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## arnoroth661

52post


----------



## arnoroth661

53post


----------



## arnoroth661

54post


----------



## arnoroth661

55post


----------



## arnoroth661

56post


----------



## arnoroth661

57post


----------



## arnoroth661

58post


----------



## arnoroth661

59post


----------



## arnoroth661

60post


----------



## arnoroth661

61post


----------



## arnoroth661

62post


----------



## arnoroth661

63post


----------



## arnoroth661

64post


----------



## arnoroth661

65post


----------



## arnoroth661

66post


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## arnoroth661

67post


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## arnoroth661

68post


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## arnoroth661

69post


----------



## arnoroth661

70post


----------



## arnoroth661

71post


----------



## arnoroth661

72post


----------



## arnoroth661

73post


----------



## arnoroth661

74post


----------



## arnoroth661

75post


----------



## arnoroth661

76post


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## arnoroth661

77post


----------



## arnoroth661

78post


----------



## arnoroth661

79post


----------



## arnoroth661

80post


----------



## arnoroth661

81post


----------



## arnoroth661

82post


----------



## arnoroth661

83post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

84post


----------



## arnoroth661

85post


----------



## arnoroth661

86post


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## arnoroth661

87post


----------



## arnoroth661

88post


----------



## arnoroth661

89post


----------



## arnoroth661

90post


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## arnoroth661

91post


----------



## arnoroth661

92post


----------



## arnoroth661

93post


----------



## arnoroth661

94post


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## arnoroth661

95post


----------



## arnoroth661

96post


----------



## arnoroth661

97post


----------



## arnoroth661

98post


----------



## arnoroth661

99post


----------



## arnoroth661

100 posts for good measure.


----------



## arnoroth661

And one to grow on!


----------



## arnoroth661

51400


----------



## g3rmanium

E....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.....


----------



## g3rmanium

E......


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

sasas


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



Oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

dj
je
en
nt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> dj
> je
> en
> nt



2-grams.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

Heeey everybody


----------



## Groff

Man this graphics card is quite the noisy one.


----------



## Groff

Oh well, at least I can actualy run F.E.A.R. at maximum settings, and force anti aliasing over it.


----------



## Desecrated

51555 ?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Oh well, at least I can actualy run F.E.A.R. at maximum settings, and force anti aliasing over it.



Have they started doing mods for fear yet ?


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

aiamai


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex

^lmao.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Kotex

fghvghg

sdgeytry

||||_


----------



## Zepp88

I'm really GASsing for Blackouts.....FUCK. 

And a Vettavalve NEEDS to happen...


----------



## Desecrated

I'm tired of being edited.


----------



## Uber Mega

12345


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm tired of being edited.



I really want to edit your post. Hard.


----------



## Desecrated

Bring it on, lets go to the mountain and "talk" about this in a tent.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Bring it on, lets go to the mountain and "talk" about this in a tent.


----------



## Desecrated

3700 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

I just got done cleaning my room up a bit. Brings back memories.


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/44429-more-bad-news-schecter.html


Join my




army!


----------



## arnoroth661

a1


----------



## arnoroth661

a2


----------



## arnoroth661

a3


----------



## arnoroth661

a4


----------



## arnoroth661

a5


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

a6


----------



## arnoroth661

a7


----------



## arnoroth661

a8


----------



## arnoroth661

a9


----------



## arnoroth661

10


----------



## arnoroth661

11


----------



## arnoroth661

12 Man the combo I got is pretty cool.


----------



## arnoroth661

13


----------



## arnoroth661

14


----------



## arnoroth661

15


----------



## arnoroth661

16


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> 15


----------



## arnoroth661

17


----------



## arnoroth661

18


----------



## arnoroth661

19


----------



## arnoroth661

20


----------



## arnoroth661

21


----------



## arnoroth661

22 my lucky number


----------



## arnoroth661

23 seeing i was born 2/22


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> 22 my lucky number



Because you can't spell slaughter without twentytwo ?


----------



## arnoroth661

24


----------



## arnoroth661

25


----------



## arnoroth661

26


----------



## arnoroth661

27


----------



## arnoroth661

28


----------



## arnoroth661

29


----------



## arnoroth661

30


----------



## arnoroth661

31


----------



## arnoroth661

32


----------



## arnoroth661

33


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

34


----------



## arnoroth661

35


----------



## arnoroth661

36


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>




That is incredible.


----------



## arnoroth661

37


----------



## arnoroth661

38


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Yello?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-5148.html#post788404


----------



## arnoroth661

39


----------



## arnoroth661

40


----------



## arnoroth661

41


----------



## arnoroth661

42


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## arnoroth661

43


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> HUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

44


----------



## arnoroth661

45


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> 42



The answer to the ultimate question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.


----------



## arnoroth661

46


----------



## arnoroth661

47


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> The answer to the ultimate question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.



Brilliant. I need to read that again.

48


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth






Join the army


----------



## arnoroth661

51500?


----------



## arnoroth661

51500


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

MECHATAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MILES PROWER IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Join me in chat?


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Join me in chat?



Nope, I'm just signing off.







Spread the army.


----------



## arnoroth661

You know, I didn't clean my room to clean it. I started cleaning it in order to give my body something to do while I think.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> You know, I didn't clean my room to clean it. I started cleaning it in order to give my body something to do while I think.



 Better to do something than to wallow in self-pity and thought.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Better to do something than to wallow in self-pity and thought.



 Perhaps I should write about how I feel. Playing guitar and the like is a good way to express yourself and vent frustration, but a written document is something that can be reviewed later on in life.


----------



## Zepp88

I clean my room to keep the Gremlins from having hiding places.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Perhaps I should write about how I feel. Playing guitar and the like is a good way to express yourself and vent frustration, but a written document is something that can be reviewed later on in life.



 Well, then there's my problem with writing. It's hard to get things out.


----------



## Zepp88

Blogs are good for wrting thoughts.


Writing lyrics is good too.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Well, then there's my problem with writing. It's hard to get things out.



The only way to get better is to practice. We all know that too well, from guitar.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Blogs are good for wrting thoughts.
> 
> 
> Writing lyrics is good too.



Why blog when I can fill up the 100k reply thread.


----------



## Zepp88

Crotchpheasant.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Crotchpheasant.



Pew Pew Tacos.


----------



## Zepp88

BLACKOUTS


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> BLACKOUTS



 D-Sonic7 and Air Norton 7


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> D-Sonic7 and Air Norton 7



Seymour Duncan > DiMarzio >EMG


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Seymour Duncan > DiMarzio >EMG



 I've never really had much experience with either duncan or emg.

... or dimarzio.


----------



## Zepp88

Well, basically, DiMarzios sound lifeless, EMGs are cold and sterile and Seymour Duncans pwn face in every way. 

This post is insanely biased.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Well, basically, DiMarzios sound lifeless, EMGs are cold and sterile and Seymour Duncans pwn face in every way.
> 
> This post is insanely biased.



Kinda like ENGLs and Mesas are cold and sterile, while my crate combo pwns you all?


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> Kinda like ENGLs and Mesas are cold and sterile, while my crate combo pwns you all?



 

That is the most backwards post in history, I think you opened up an alternate dimension!


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> That is the most backwards post in history, I think you opened up an alternate dimension!



Perhaps in this alternate dimension, paypal will get the money into the account quicker so I can pay for my amp quicker!


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> Perhaps in this alternate dimension, paypal will get the money into the account quicker so I can pay for my amp quicker!


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


>



But in all seriousness... I hope the money computes by friday. So it can ship over the weekend and be here monday/tuesday lol


----------



## Zepp88

What are you getting?


----------



## arnoroth661

Join me in the chat, :truckin:?


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> What are you getting?



Chat! Or are you at work.


----------



## Zepp88

I are at work. 

This is a forum damnit! No need for chats!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> I are at work.
> 
> This is a forum damnit! No need for chats!!!



Shit where do you work?

Lemme fish up the link again..


----------



## Zepp88

CBP Helpdesk. 

Lame shit.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> CBP Helpdesk.
> 
> Lame shit.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170180933999&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> CBP Helpdesk.
> 
> Lame shit.



CBP? How's that pay?


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> CBP? How's that pay?



Pretty good.


----------



## Zepp88

That's a neat little combo there


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> That's a neat little combo there



You know, they had a three channel dual rec at that local music store. Eh. They wanted 800 for the beat to hell f-50 they had, I didnt want to ask about the dual rec.


----------



## arnoroth661

Goodnight djentlemen and djentlewomen.


----------



## Zepp88

Nighty!


----------



## Michael




----------



## arnoroth661

Michael said:


>



lol, i'm back, i cant sleep


----------



## arnoroth661

i.


----------



## arnoroth661

im.


----------



## arnoroth661

ima.


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> lol, i'm back, i cant sleep





Word.


----------



## arnoroth661

imag.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagi.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagin.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a w.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a wo.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a wor.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a worl.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world .


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> imagine a world.



Where both our cars are under water.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world w.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world wh.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world whe.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world wher.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where t.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where th.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 1.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 10.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k r.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k re.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k rep.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k repl.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply c.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply co.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply con.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply cont.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply conte.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contes.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest i.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a f.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a fi.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a fig.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figm.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figme.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figmen.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment o.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of .


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of y.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of yo.


----------



## arnoroth661

imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of you.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> imagine a world where the 100k reply contest is a figment of you.



Now see the light of definition.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Now see the light of definition.



And realize the fate of you.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> And realize the fate of you.



Your fate is no longer.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Your fate is no longer.



Your fate is to post in the 100k reply thread.


----------



## Zepp88

L7 PRODUCE THE CUBE AND CRUSH THIS INTRUDER INTO THE EXTRA DIMENSIONAL REALM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> L7 PRODUCE THE CUBE AND CRUSH THIS INTRUDER INTO THE EXTRA DIMENSIONAL REALM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



He went to bed a while ago.   

arnoroth661 actually killed him. sorry.


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> He went to bed a while ago.
> 
> arnoroth661 actually killed him. sorry.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ech/44453-purty-cool-dee-vice.html#post788768


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Blogs are good for wrting thoughts.


----------



## arnoroth661

The cold dawn has arrived. The blackness of night still reigns outside, but the sudden onset of cold alerts one of the impending sunrise. Am I dumb to believe that the coldest section of the day is before the sun rises? I sit in my faded red and white pattern plaid pajamas and vertically ribbed black t-shirt, contemplating this question.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> The cold dawn has arrived. The blackness of night still reigns outside, but the sudden onset of cold alerts one of the impending sunrise. Am I dumb to believe that the coldest section of the day is before the sun rises? I sit in my faded red and white pattern plaid pajamas and vertically ribbed black t-shirt, contemplating this question.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Ah.



Johann graces us with his presence again. How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Wah.



Give me your rep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wah.



Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Johann graces us with his presence again. How are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Give me your rep.



I did.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



Thing is, I can't return the rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Shreeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Shreeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



djent djent djent widdly squeeeel widdly djent harmonic widdly diddly djent


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Thing is, I can't return the rep.



















You must die.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Wow. 

I think I almost crashed the thread


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I think I almost crashed the thread



Stitch attack!


----------



## Groff

holy shitballs


----------



## Groff

Must... Get... To a new page...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

There we go


----------



## Groff

Oh, and good morning everyone.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Off to work.  you all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Off to work.  you all.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Randy

Good afternoon


----------



## Groff

Good hour-before-noon.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I have to pay $575 to get the front end on my car fixed.


----------



## Groff

Isn't that great?


----------



## Groff

Lots of parkway driving = fucked brakes


----------



## Groff

That and the 11 year old wheel hubs are b0rked.


----------



## Groff

Here's hoping the transmissio holds up


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I have to pay $575 to get the front end on my car fixed.



You have a car?  

Why?


----------



## Groff

Man, I was hoping for a yellow rep bar in the last few day. But I can wait.


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>







g3rmanium said:


> You have a car?
> 
> Why?



Most gigging musicans do. Gotta get to and from work somehow. How else will I feed the ENGL fund?


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

w00tcakes!


----------



## g3rmanium

.E


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

la;


----------



## Groff

la:


----------



## Groff

...With the sound... Of salesmen. Yeeaahhhhh of SALESmen!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Gotta get to and from work somehow.



Move closer to your work?


----------



## Groff

Man, i'm glad I got another 4 day weekend this week.


----------



## Desecrated

work from home!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Move closer to your work?



Nah, cause that would cost monies.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> work from home!



Wish I had a business where I COULD work from home.


----------



## Desecrated

watcha doing fo living homeboy !


----------



## Randy

Manwhoring pays well. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Groff

If had $1,649 for every post I've made in this thread...


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> watcha doing fo living homeboy !



I work at an electric supply.


----------



## Groff

Kinda like the electrical section of home depot, but without the idiots.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Manwhoring pays well. Just putting it out there.



How do you think I bought my Gryphon? 

Edit: 51,700!


----------



## Groff

Me wants a black cherry hellraiser


----------



## Groff

...Or a hardtail loomis.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Kinda like the electrical section of home depot, but without the idiots.



damm.


----------



## Groff

I'd even take one of those bolt on loomis knock offs they got at DCGL


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> ...Or a hardtail loomis.



they have a prototype of that, maybe it will come out,


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> they have a prototype of that, maybe it will come out,



Yeah, I saw, $700 is still a little out of my price range for it, but it's better than $900. I should just save up for one. I know I could always tremol-no the real loomis... But the thing is, I don't like the feel of the FR bridge on my palm.


----------



## Groff

Never had much experience with an Ash body 7 string anyway. At least I know I like Mahogany.


----------



## Desecrated

steel office supply, you said you worked at an electric store. must be something worth money there.


----------



## Randy

I  $$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Tits McGee


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Tits McGee


----------



## Desecrated

mcits tgee


----------



## Randy

Mayor McCheese


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Randy

E.

aids


----------



## g3rmanium

E-.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## Randy

Mushroomhead is slang for a penis.


----------



## Groff

Wake up...
With the King.


----------



## Groff

Wake up...
With AIDS!!!


----------



## Groff

Wake up...
With E.


----------



## Groff

Wake up...
With naked dead bitches!


----------



## Groff

Wake up...
With Stitch!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I LIKE JUICE!!


----------



## Groff

/yell zOMG!


----------



## Groff

WTS [Wang] PST


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

falesofasimelodi


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> falesofasimelodi


----------



## Desecrated

djentomelody


----------



## Desecrated

When I grow old I'm going to start a new music genre, melodic djent


----------



## g3rmanium

Poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> When I grow old I'm going to start a new music genre, melodic djent



Like fuck.


----------



## Groff

Djent to the face!


----------



## Groff

I D I D O T H


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

LA-


----------



## Groff

LA;


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

1!


----------



## Groff

2!


----------



## Groff

3!


----------



## Groff

4!


----------



## Groff

5!


----------



## Groff

6!


----------



## Groff

7!


----------



## Groff

8!


----------



## Groff

9!


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

yay


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

stupid slow internet at work


----------



## Groff

51,850


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lucky Seven

HAI GAIZ! MAI NEIM IZ NAREN!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Kotex

Thanks for whoever gave me the awesome Tails rep.lol


----------



## Buzz762

DAMMIT! 

I've been dating this girl, and have been completely unable to get any real alone time with her at either of our places. The one chance we actually had to do anything happened to be the day she started her fuckin' period!


----------



## Lee

I haven't seen mine in over a month because of conflicting work schedules. I feel your pain


----------



## Buzz762

Yeah, chaffage is a bitch


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, MAKE TIME for that chick!


----------



## arnoroth661

Who's ready for some chatroom fun?


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

37 37 post count


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 37 37 post count



But, how many strings are you?


----------



## arnoroth661

A.


----------



## arnoroth661

ab


----------



## arnoroth661

ac


----------



## arnoroth661

ad


----------



## arnoroth661

ae


----------



## Zepp88

BORKTASTIC!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

af


----------



## arnoroth661

ag


----------



## D-EJ915

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/dpmasunder/P1020438.jpg


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v233/dpmasunder/P1020438.jpg



MEOW


----------



## arnoroth661

yoink 51900


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> MEOW


----------



## Zepp88

BISKETS AND MOOSTARD!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## arnoroth661

I just watched all 5 biasing videos that eurotubes has provided. I'm learning, slowly.


----------



## Zepp88

DURKYADGTWQOERTNLQW!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> I just watched all 5 biasing videos that eurotubes has provided. I'm learning, slowly.


----------



## Zepp88

Experiencing leakage?


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Experiencing leakage?



lol don't you worry yerself cletus i'm justa learnin' mahself up fer when dat toob ahmp cumes on up yonder threw my door!


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> lol don't you worry yerself cletus i'm justa learnin' mahself up fer when dat toob ahmp cumes on up yonder threw my door!



BORK


----------



## Kotex

So, I started drinking at like 2:30 in the afternoon for no good reason. Now I'm done. I also spilled beer on my other keyboard.

"T" is now "RT"


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> BORK


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning





How goes it?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> How goes it?



yes


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yes



It goes yes?


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas.


----------



## Zepp88

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas.


----------



## -K4G-

how can someone not like bananas nana nana nananas?


----------



## Groff

So my friend got a Zen Vision M Mp3 player, and now his girlfriend is jealous because it's sexier than her iPod.

Real MP3 player FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## Groff

We should be at 52,000 already


----------



## Groff

so i'm going to help a bit


----------



## Groff

Not much


----------



## Groff

but a bit


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

LA


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

I ran out of rep to give out today already


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

CHARGIN MAH LAZOR


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## g3rmanium

Ok, Chris.


----------



## Groff

Fran spelled backwards is NARF


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Ok, Chris.



Hm?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Mmmmm Jamacian blue mountain coffee


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, LA.


----------



## Groff

that stuff


----------



## g3rmanium

LA.


----------



## g3rmanium

Chris


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Groff

By the way. When I say 'La' I DON'T mean Los Angeles.

I mean like, do re mi fa so LA ti do.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Chris


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff

Yay


----------



## Groff

Yehy?


----------



## Groff

Yhey?


----------



## Groff

Y4Y?


----------



## Groff

Yh3y?


----------



## Groff

First show tonite using the 7 strings!


----------



## Groff

We're only playing one song on it for tonite...


----------



## Groff

But still


----------



## Groff

It's the start of something wonderful


----------



## Groff

And metal


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

The song is called Dead of Winter


----------



## Groff

And it pwns


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La)


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Boo


----------



## Groff

I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## Groff

I can't believe It's fucking butter!


----------



## Groff

I can definately tell it's not butter


----------



## Groff

Wicked rappers delight, 2015!


----------



## Groff

Where are we going? And why are we in this handbasket?


----------



## Groff

Mmmmm oatmeal


----------



## Groff

It's yummy


----------



## Groff

I've eaten it every morning for two months now and I'm not tired of it


----------



## Groff

Which is surprising


----------



## Groff

I wish the instant packets were bigger


----------



## Groff

Cause they don't give you much


----------



## Groff

aww man I wish I had some honey


----------



## Groff

That would be sweet!


----------



## Groff

No pun intended


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

zing


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Lee

E+


----------



## Randy

Dingleberry Jam


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Tufted Titmouse


----------



## Groff

Gusseted Titmouse


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



What is E?


----------



## Groff

I think I may have another 500 reply spree in me this weekend...

Maybe two of them. 

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> What is E?



Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.

...Ok... That was bad.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> What is E?



The answer to everything


----------



## g3rmanium

EÜ


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.
> 
> ...Ok... That was bad.



But that was exactly what I was thinking, too. 


[action=g3rmanium]cues stupid Euro-Dance muzak.[/action]


----------



## Randy

Just passed 777 posts!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> But that was exactly what I was thinking, too.
> 
> 
> [action=g3rmanium]cues stupid Euro-Dance muzak.[/action]


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I added a second pic to the "Fun with masking tape" thread.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

:splat:


----------



## Groff

We should all put  in our sigs as a sign of protest for  to exist.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> We should all put  in our sigs as a sign of protest for  to exist.



Done.


----------



## Randy

Great idea....


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Spread the word.


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> Just passed 777 posts!



 How do you determine your post count in this thread?


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> How do you determine your post count in this thread?



Not sure. Grats on the F-50


----------



## Groff

Heh...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La-


----------



## Groff

LA'


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

52052


----------



## Groff

100k Reply Contest.

Where the cool kids hang.


----------



## thadood

Over half way, astounding!


----------



## Groff

And we still have plenty to go.


----------



## Desecrated

we also have another year of time to play with


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

3760


----------



## Randy

Twinkletits


----------



## Desecrated

Lots of activity in the extended range forum, nice to see somebody else then me and apophis there for a change.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Lots of activity in the extended range forum, nice to see somebody else then me and apophis there for a change.



Agreed... 

I'd probably frequent that area more often, if there were more picture-based updates. ERG updates without pictures = 'blue balls'


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Heh...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E :mosh:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :rickastley:


----------



## g3rmanium

E r0n:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :insane:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :blob:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :bla:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :sevenstring:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :blorp:


----------



## g3rmanium

E :0.


----------



## g3rmanium

E :g:


----------



## g3rmanium

E off:


----------



## g3rmanium

E. 10


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.-


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

52100 ?


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

9!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

!1


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## g3rmanium

52100!


----------



## g3rmanium

i win


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

zero


----------



## Desecrated

Oi! people get into the chat. where paying for it, might as well use it


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

:fart:


----------



## g3rmanium

:snuh:


----------



## g3rmanium

:fnah:


----------



## g3rmanium

:bla:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/44554-placed-order-today.html


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/44554-placed-order-today.html



I thanked the post as soon as you posted it in the chatroom.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Uber Mega

Gah tracking piano whilst drunk for the lose


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

being drunk ftl


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Uber Mega

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


> E?



Yeah. Why not?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## Desecrated

uiplj97ljlby67hkl+657+


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## ICX357

SHREDD!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Why mad ?


----------



## arnoroth661

ICX357 said:


> SHREDD!!!!!!



 You've made a good start.


----------



## Groff

I feel like i'm dead right now


----------



## Desecrated

go to bed


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



...FS?


----------



## Bound

NT!

FS!


----------



## Desecrated

*breath*


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *breath*



...of death?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E.



E.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

Post


----------



## Desecrated

tsop


----------



## Bound

pots















































and 






































pans






























hahahahahaah










































lame










































totally lame


----------



## Desecrated

3800


----------



## Bound

NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER
NANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENERNANUNENER


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Bound

I'm telling!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> I'm telling!



Yah.


----------



## Michael

We reached half way before the new year. 

Sup guys?


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Michael

3.

>.>


----------



## g3rmanium

!e


----------



## g3rmanium

> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Michael

Send me your 2027.


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Send me your 2027.



Haha...


----------



## g3rmanium

::


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello [email protected]|)!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

52200!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## matt7

What does E! mean ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

E! = E


----------



## g3rmanium

matt7 said:


> What does E! mean ?



Why don't you post "E." yourself and find it out?


----------



## Desecrated

Don't do it man, it's a trap.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## arnoroth661

*500 posts! Here's to 500 more! *


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Don't do it man, it's a trap.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D*E!*s*E!*crat*E!*d Pr*O!*ducTi*O!*ns


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D*E!*s*E!*crat*E!*d Pr*O!*ducTi*O!*ns



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E?



yE!s


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yE!s


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## matt7

Here goes...

E


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

matt7 said:


> Here goes...
> 
> E


----------



## arnoroth661

You know, I was thinking what I should say when we hit 100k.

"Come on, hurry up, this isn't the 200k reply contest for nothing!!"


----------



## playstopause

FOui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiiiiiiiii iiiiii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiiii iii ii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui iii ii iiii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiii iii i i i i i


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiiiiii iii iii iiii ii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui FOui de la poui iii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui iii iii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui iii iii ii ii ii ii ii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la poui i i i i i i FOui de la poui iiiiii


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/44622-waiting.html#post792486


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.



 













 












e


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## playstopause

FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui


----------



## arnoroth661

It only takes two letters to post!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la poui



la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu


----------



## playstopause

So freakin' right.


----------



## playstopause

la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu


----------



## playstopause

There u go.


----------



## playstopause

la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu



 

la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> E!



Damn right, motherfucker!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

DjE!nt


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> DjE!nt


----------



## Groff

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

!E


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

johann, 2 more posts until your postcount is 333, get to the extended range forum.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johann, 2 more posts until your postcount is 333, get to the extended range forum.



Post URL or die.


----------



## Desecrated

Extended Range Guitars


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

20,


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

22.


----------



## Desecrated

8.


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

10.


----------



## Desecrated

10d


----------



## Desecrated

3m


----------



## Desecrated

2.75


----------



## Desecrated

52300


----------



## Desecrated

3800


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 52,301
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 14,427
D-EJ915 9,268
Desecrated 3,800
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 1,986
TheMissing 1,802
Lee 1,739
Lucky Seven 1,023
playstopause 911
arnoroth661 885
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 723
yevetz 655
loktide 466
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
levelhead86 336
Buzz762 320
nitelightboy 261
ZeroSignal 245


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Desecrated 3,800
> Alpo 3,653



pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E. E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E. E. E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## smueske

eek


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

smueske said:


> eek


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## playstopause

Who's the little rat that neg rep me?


Mmm, mmm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## playstopause

LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSERLOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER LOSER


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Who's the little cunt that neg rep me?
> 
> 
> Mmm, mmm?


----------



## playstopause

Write down your name, next time.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


>



Somebody neg repped me because of my loooooong foude la pouiiiiiiiiii post.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Somebody neg repped me because of my loooooong foude la pouiiiiiiiiii post.



la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOui de la pouiFOu


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

So, you going to show up?


----------



## playstopause

Mmm?


----------



## playstopause

Nameless loser FTL.


----------



## Michael

Post some pic's of your FMTW.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Nameless loser FTL.


----------



## Michael

Michael said:


> Post some pic's of your FMTW.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Somebody neg repped me because of my loooooong foude la pouiiiiiiiiii post.



Gave you some + rep to counter it.


----------



## Groff

zOMG!!!! I gots my yellow bar!!!


----------



## Groff

*does the happy dance*


----------



## Lee




----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Gave you some + rep to counter it.



One fine djent here.


----------



## Lee

Rep for both of you djentlemen


----------



## playstopause

Jesus, we need to get to midnight so i can rep some people! 
(including the fine djent above).


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

> We're sorry, this video is no longer available


----------



## playstopause

Here it is : YouTube - Bon Jovi - In And Out Of Love


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

YouTube - Bon Jovi - In And Out Of Love


----------



## playstopause

YouTube - Bon Jovi - In And Out Of Love


----------



## D-EJ915

asdf


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

BORKSAUCE


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

FFF##############


----------



## Desecrated

Tune it to Drop-Z, plug it into the 900 watt tubeamp and play all 33 strings simultaneously.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Tune it to Drop-Z, plug it into the 900 watt tubeamp and play all 33 strings simultaneously.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

kerfluffle


----------



## D-EJ915

aws


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Tune it to Drop-Z, plug it into the 900 watt tubeamp and play all 33 strings simultaneously.



I think you need a Q-tuners pickup for that.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> aws



TART


----------



## D-EJ915

tarts


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> tarts


----------



## D-EJ915

was


----------



## D-EJ915

good


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lucky Seven

sex


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Michael

Yo.


----------



## Mattmc74

YO MAMA - - ANGIE DADDY


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Michael




----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

juggling


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Rep for both of you djentlemen


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BORKSAUCE



Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E'*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

52400!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## arnoroth661

a.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> a.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



 A.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> A.



 E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Pretty slow day, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Pretty slow day, eh?



Thinking about getting a baguette.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Thinking about getting a baguette.



In an hour, I'm probably about to package two dozen of those.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> In an hour, I'm probably about to package two dozen of those.



E.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Now, about half an hour.


----------



## Desecrated

not reaching 55555 before new years eve ???


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Now, about half an hour.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> not reaching 55555 before new years eve ???



Working on it.


----------



## Desecrated

race you to 52500 ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

Nt


----------



## g3rmanium

E"!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

kaze no hana joppedidoppedi wa doko


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*!!!33!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

We need a singing smiley


----------



## Desecrated

Will have to do till later.


----------



## Desecrated

To rip the flesh from your bones
Stripped of flesh, unsightly
Torn in two, slicing through you
Live organs needed to be reanimated


----------



## Desecrated

Groooooooooooooooooooowl!!!!, aaaaaaaaaargh!!! coooookieeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Groooooooooooooooooooowl!!!!, aaaaaaaaaargh!!! coooookieeeee!



 BREEEEE! 

 SQUEEEEEE! 

 GRIND!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> BREEEEE!
> 
> SQUEEEEEE!
> 
> GRIND!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Hey! You gots another light green bar Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey! You gots another light green bar Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

G~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E0


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E²!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

52500!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

503


----------



## yevetz

Happy new year


----------



## g3rmanium

FeedBurner takes fucking ages to set up.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Uber Mega

g3rmanium said:


> E.



E!?


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


> E!?



Yeah, E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Mattmc74

22


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

52525!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 52525!


----------



## Mattmc74

hermits have no peer preasure


----------



## g3rmanium

G*


----------



## g3rmanium

ne14muddin said:


> hermits have no peer preasure



 

Want some E?


----------



## Desecrated

52531


----------



## Mattmc74

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Desecrated

[meshuggah]52533[/meshuggah]


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Mattmc74

8675309


----------



## g3rmanium

ne14muddin said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Yeaaaaaaaaaah!  






Welcome!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Mattmc74

HI Hows it going?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [meshuggah]52533[/meshuggah]



[djent]?


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> [meshuggah]52533[/meshuggah]


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas.


----------



## Mattmc74

5255


----------



## Mattmc74

do not eat yellow snow!


----------



## Uber Mega

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas.



I don't like bananas.


----------



## g3rmanium

ne14muddin said:


> HI Hows it going?



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas.



Quoted.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## D-EJ915

sas


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## Bound

ewww


----------



## Bound

I've been wanting to do this since I started posting here:


----------



## Michael




----------



## Bound

DOUBLEPOST:


----------



## Bound

Micheal kills bounds killing spree


----------



## Bound

Doublepost


----------



## Michael

Bound said:


> DOUBLEPOST:


----------



## Bound

TRIPLEPOST


----------



## Bound

Michael destroys bounds rampage once more


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## Bound

dude, you really creep me out with all the wham stuff


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !!!


----------



## playstopause

Bound said:


> dude, you really creep me out with all the wham stuff


----------



## Bound

hahahahaha messed up


----------



## playstopause

***


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Bound

dude, that song rocks


----------



## Bound

I bone my girl to it all the time


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Bound

it makes me feel good


TRIPLEPOST


----------



## playstopause

OMG!


----------



## Bound

QUAD DAMAGE


----------



## Bound

PLAYSTOP PAUSE RUINS BOUNDS RUN


----------



## Bound

WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THAT WHAM COULD KILL A QUAD DAMAGE POST-WHORING RUN? HUH? WHO????!?!?!??!?!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

awg


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## playstopause

tttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttt


----------



## playstopause

tttttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttttt


----------



## playstopause

tttttttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttttttt


----------



## playstopause

tttttttttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttttttttt


----------



## playstopause

tttttttttttt


----------



## playstopause

ttttttttttttt


----------



## Mattmc74

ttttttttttttt


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Mattmc74

dobedobedooooooo


----------



## Mattmc74

Uh Yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## Michael

Ja!


----------



## Mattmc74

Ba


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Nintendo WII


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Desecrated

Nintendo sleep


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

hahahah solid cat


----------



## Desecrated

*I'm looking for a pink apple with pepper flavor*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Michael

Happy new year (2008 over here)!


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Happy new year (2008 over here)!



 already?

Happy new 2008!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Michael

F.


----------



## Michael

U.


----------



## Michael

LOL Kidding, of course.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> LOL Kidding, of course.



Yeah, right.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## Michael

+ T = phone home?


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


> + T = phone home?


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boc.


----------



## Desecrated

blasting


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> blasting



Blastbeats?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## D-EJ915

balls


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> balls



You has them?


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## Bound

nads


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> nads



You has them?


----------



## Bound

no? has you?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> no? has you?



I has balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Groff

Interesting blog you have there Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Interesting blog you have there Johann



Thanks.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Fuck yeah.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Bound

poop


----------



## Bound




----------



## D-EJ915

smack


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> moo


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy

Pens and pencils.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>



I can has vegetarian cheezburger?


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I plopped.


----------



## Lee

plop


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I plopped.


----------



## D-EJ915

eheh


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> plop



plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## Randy

Knob-polisher.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Knob-polisher.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

"E.", Lee?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> "E.", Lee?



Damn straight 

You agree?


----------



## Desecrated

E! vening


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Damn straight
> 
> You agree?



Hm...  





























 









































 















































Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## playstopause

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_





_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



A couple of hours left


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



 

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



    


_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Happy new year!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E²³


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## g3rmanium

Ee


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> sup



fup


----------



## ZeroSignal

fuf?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> fuf?



fu7?


----------



## ZeroSignal

I really don't know...


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I really don't know...



EVERY DAY OF MY LIFE! SHHHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

X'


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Yay i paid for my f-50


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


>



 

so wrong....


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

that's not nice!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> so wrong....



And yet it feels so right.


----------



## Bound

Hey, man. Whatever floats your boat, I guess...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

afwaf


----------



## Groff




----------



## Trespass




----------



## Paul Malmsteen

Are we there yet?


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## Bound

Paul Malmsteen said:


> Are we there yet?



NO! And if you ask again daddy is gonna reach back there and give you a goddamn black-eye. AND NO ICE CREAM!


----------



## Desecrated

52800!!!


----------



## Bound

whaaaaassuuuuup


----------



## Desecrated

Morning, just woke up, what about you ?


----------



## D-EJ915

same here


----------



## Desecrated

Any plans for the new year ?


----------



## Bound

I'm going to shovel some snow.... u guyz?


----------



## Desecrated

Watch some movies and wait for the world to reboot after new years eve.-


----------



## Trespass

Too bad we don't get any posts for doing this.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Trespass said:


> Too bad we don't get any posts for doing this.



You get a tone of e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> You get a tone of e-rep.



First customary, then metric.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> First customary, then metric.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> post


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?



E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

jhlhljkhiuw


----------



## Bound

NO!


----------



## Desecrated

pretty much yes


----------



## Bound

if you say so! I'm watching you


----------



## Desecrated

Stalk me baby.


----------



## Lee

You would like that


----------



## Desecrated

It would be a nice change, sometimes it's tiresome to stalk people. It would be nice with a little vacation but still having some stalking around.


----------



## Zepp88

:stalk:


----------



## Jason

This thread is almost a year old and only a lil more than half way..  Does that mean its gonna take another year? Prolly not.. I give it 3-6 months


----------



## arnoroth661

Jason said:


> This thread is almost a year old and only a lil more than half way..  Does that mean its gonna take another year? Prolly not.. I give it 3-6 months



Passion. Dedication. Commitment.

The 100k Reply Thread.

Join the Cause.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> :stalk:


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Passion. Dedication. Commitment.
> 
> The 100k Reply Thread.
> 
> Join the Cause.



hahahah great, we should put that on a t-shirt


----------



## Desecrated

Jason said:


> Does that mean its gonna take another year?



I think so.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I think so.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I think so.



To 100k And Beyond.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> To 100k And Beyond.



It's going to be weird when we hit 100k, a small part of me will die.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> To 100k And Beyond.



And Chris said,



Chris said:


> Thou shalt post in the 100k Reply Thread till the end of time.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> It's going to be weird when we hit 100k, a small part of me will die.



 What kinda behringer are we talkin?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's going to be weird when we hit 100k, a small part of me will die.



No, our quest will merely be refreshed!!! To 200k and beyond!!!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> What kinda behringer are we talkin?



???


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> ???



It says in the your "rig" thingy... Behringer.


----------



## Zepp88

arnoroth661 said:


> It says in the your "rig" thingy... Behringer.



Anything that says Behringer on it. He uses.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> It says in the your "rig" thingy... Behringer.





behringer v-amp 2 into
behringer tube preamp into
Behringer tube eq into
Behringer tube compressor into
Behringer mixer into computer
With behringer monitors. 

Sometimes connected to vox amplifier and miced with behringer mics into the tube rack units. 

Then we got a bunch of behringer in the studio also.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Anything that says Behringer on it. He uses.



I recent the behringer bass v-amp. That product is really worthless.
The behringer guitars isn't that hot either.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> behringer v-amp 2 into
> behringer tube preamp into
> Behringer tube eq into
> Behringer tube compressor into
> Behringer mixer into computer
> With behringer monitors.
> 
> Sometimes connected to vox amplifier and miced with behringer mics into the tube rack units.
> 
> Then we got a bunch of behringer in the studio also.



 So you like them?


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> So you like them?



Basically behringer is exact copies of other brands, so you get much more quality then you pay for.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> basically behringer is exact copies of other brands, so you get much more quality then you pay for.



Don't forget to mention that they're often built using cheaper parts


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Don't forget to mention that they're often built using cheaper parts



Thats definitely true but often things like that don't matter when you by products under 1000 dollar. A 199 dollar preamp or a 800 dollar preamp is pretty much using the same components any way, a 199 dollar and a 1999 dollar on the other hand has some difference. But the subtle differences between a behringer preamp and a cheap focusrite is going to disappear in the mix anyway. 
Gearslutz talk high and mighty about the different sorts of warmth from different sort of equipment, but in reality, all of that is pretty much lost when a open hihat comes a long. In a music genre like acoustic pop you can hear a difference between equipment but with metal and other noisy genres, it doesn't matter which cheap equipment you are using, they sound pretty much the same. 


Woooops that came out longer then I had planned.


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ass



Me???


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats definitely true but often things like that don't matter when you by products under 1000 dollar. A 199 dollar preamp or a 800 dollar preamp is pretty much using the same components any way, a 199 dollar and a 1999 dollar on the other hand has some difference. But the subtle differences between a behringer preamp and a cheap focusrite is going to disappear in the mix anyway.
> Gearslutz talk high and mighty about the different sorts of warmth from different sort of equipment, but in reality, all of that is pretty much lost when a open hihat comes a long. In a music genre like acoustic pop you can hear a difference between equipment but with metal and other noisy genres, it doesn't matter which cheap equipment you are using, they sound pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> Woooops that came out longer then I had planned.



Well, you know me, I love Line 6 stuff  High quality tubes and shit only really shines in the power amp IMO.


----------



## Desecrated

Line 6 is nice, but costs to much for my liking.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Line 6 is nice, but costs to much for my liking.



Shit you guys are frugal.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Shit you guys are frugal.



You have to...


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> You have to...



 Don't save money. Banks don't need it, your wife needs it more.


----------



## Desecrated

I don't have any money to save, everything goes to living expenses and maintaining the business. My wife has her own money.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I don't have any money to save, everything goes to living expenses and maintaining the business. My wife has her own money.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


>



I wish


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I wish


----------



## Desecrated

BREEEEEEEE  
 AAAAAARGH 
 COOOOOKIE


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> BREEEEEEEE
> AAAAAARGH
> COOOOOKIE



 GROOOOOWL  
 TRUCKIIIIING  
 EEEE!


----------



## arnoroth661

pretty cool new one, eh?


----------



## Desecrated

Don't we have like 2-3 mad already


----------



## Zepp88

Where's Johann?


----------



## Desecrated

Asleep, it's 7 am in germany


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Don't we have like 2-3 mad already


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Asleep, it's 7 am in germany



That's an excuse for lack of dedication.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's an excuse for lack of dedication.



True,


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> That's an excuse for lack of dedication.



 Excuses don't matter.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> True,



it's 1:41 AM here. I'm at work, I've been up since like.....9 or 10 AM yesterday...

I'm rockin.


----------



## Desecrated

07.43 am here, been up since 15 pm yesterday.


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

900


----------



## Desecrated

"-what happened to the other 801 ???"








































-OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 07.43 am here, been up since 15 pm yesterday.



15=3:00PM for you idiots out there. 

You work nights too?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 15=3:00PM for you idiots out there.
> 
> You work nights too?



I'm working for a Canadian client right now, so I'm adjusting my hours after his.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm working for a Canadian client right now, so I'm adjusting my hours after his.



Dirty Canadians..... it's like....around 1 AM in Canada, tell him to go to sleep....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dirty Canadians..... it's like....around 1 AM in Canada, tell him to go to sleep....



It's cool now, I'm done for the day, but I have to record some stuff before 6 pm Canadian time tomorrow, So I thought that I stay up for a while longer, record it , go to bed, get up and send it by then.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's cool now, I'm done for the day, but I have to record some stuff before 6 pm Canadian time tomorrow, So I thought that I stay up for a while longer, record it , go to bed, get up and send it by then.



Sounds like a fun gig. 

I want to record some TV show theme and live off of the royalties.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sounds like a fun gig.
> 
> I want to record some TV show theme and live off of the royalties.



That would be fucking sweet.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That would be fucking sweet.



Oh yes, it definetly would. I listen to TV show themes and think "FUCK I can write that!!!" 

Royalty checks for everytime the show is played...on every station it's played on, for every time it's played on every DVD set sold.... 

All that from one TV show theme


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yes, it definetly would. I listen to TV show themes and think "FUCK I can write that!!!"
> 
> Royalty checks for everytime the show is played...on every station it's played on, for every time it's played on every DVD set sold....
> 
> All that from one TV show theme



I wrote a fake tvshow intro for a flash animation, it's really hard to write a short catchy tune, I hate everything under 10 seconds.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wrote a fake tvshow intro for a flash animation, it's really hard to write a short catchy tune, I hate everything under 10 seconds.



It just has to be catchy.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It just has to be catchy.



Easier said then done, but you get things like that all the time. 

"-do you listen to death metal"
- I've heard some
-Okay go and write the heaviest and most evil song in the world, you got 2 days, kthxbai"


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Easier said then done, but you get things like that all the time.
> 
> "-do you listen to death metal"
> - I've heard some
> -Okay go and write the heaviest and most evil song in the world, you got 2 days, kthxbai"



 

The thing about jingles and TV themes....is they really don't need much thought....just finding something that sounds cool with a keyboard.




I kind of really want a Prophesy II


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The thing about jingles and TV themes....is they really don't need much thought....just finding something that sounds cool with a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of really want a Prophesy II



I humbly disagree. 


I want a roland x-30 and a korg triton


----------



## g3rmanium

RIGHT ABOUT NOW, THE FUNK SOUL BROTHER!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want a roland x-30 and a korg triton



You should want a Roland JC120


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> RIGHT ABOUT NOW, THE FUNK SOUL BROTHER!



OMGZ THE JOHANN HAS ARRIZZLED!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You should want a Roland JC120



Roland synth 
Roland amp


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thats definitely true but often things like that don't matter when you by products under 1000 dollar. A 199 dollar preamp or a 800 dollar preamp is pretty much using the same components any way, a 199 dollar and a 1999 dollar on the other hand has some difference. But the subtle differences between a behringer preamp and a cheap focusrite is going to disappear in the mix anyway.
> Gearslutz talk high and mighty about the different sorts of warmth from different sort of equipment, but in reality, all of that is pretty much lost when a open hihat comes a long. In a music genre like acoustic pop you can hear a difference between equipment but with metal and other noisy genres, it doesn't matter which cheap equipment you are using, they sound pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> Woooops that came out longer then I had planned.



Hello Naren!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Where's Johann?



Hier.


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me, I'm going to shower and go to the studio, see you guys later today.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Well that's it for me, I'm going to shower and go to the studio, see you guys later today.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hello Nazi


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hier.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> OMGZ THE JOHANN HAS ARRIZZLED!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Schutzstaffel?  











 ZWIEBELN SIND BOESE!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 ZWIEBELN


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ZWIEBELN SIND BOESE!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ZWIEBELN



 ZWIEBELN!


----------



## Zepp88

People are fucking stupid. It's baffling.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> People are fucking stupid. It's baffling.



It's always been like that.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> It's always been like that.



I know. It's just baffling exactly how stupid people can be.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I know. It's just baffling exactly how stupid people can be.



And it can always get worse.

Btw. I threw a bunch of links to your blog to one of my sites but I think it's still not indexed. Do you have your pinging set up?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And it can always get worse.
> 
> Btw. I threw a bunch of links to your blog to one of my sites but I think it's still not indexed. Do you have your pinging set up?



Thanks! 

I actually haven't set up anything, it's hosted on Wordpress hosting at the moment.


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## D-EJ915

to


----------



## D-EJ915

mouth


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> mouth



Sometimes it's forgiveable.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I actually haven't set up anything, it's hosted on Wordpress hosting at the moment.



Then get yourself a ping program. You can use pingomatic.com or pingoat.com but I'd recommend a desktop pinger like SourceForge.net: Blog Pinger.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Zepp88

What does that actually do for my site???


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> What does that actually do for my site???



It tells feed aggregators that you've posted something. And that'll get your blog noticed.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



Ass to mouth?


----------



## stuh84

You never go ass to mouth!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy time <3


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> It tells feed aggregators that you've posted something. And that'll get your blog noticed.



Neato


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## ibznorange

Zepp88 said:


> Neato



I'll believe that when im 40


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Neato



Now you know.

Well, the basics.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

BOb.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## D-EJ915

was


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Now you know.
> 
> Well, the basics.



I'm not really into the whole blogging thing....I just like to have my little space on the web is all. 

I can't go beyond HTML without going nuts.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

I used to fool with web design a lot, now I'm at the point where...unless it has a blog based framework, I'm not touching it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not really into the whole blogging thing....I just like to have my little space on the web is all.
> 
> I can't go beyond HTML without going nuts.



Learn that shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> haha!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Learn that shit!





I don't study shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I don't study shit.



Oh yes you do. You totally do.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh yes you do. You totally do.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

T/


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

$²


----------



## g3rmanium

{7}


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

53000!


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Zepp88

Unter drogen fahren ist cool!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Unter drogen fahren ist cool!



Was für Drogen?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was für Drogen?



KOKAIN!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> KOKAIN!!!



HOLY SHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

M!


----------



## g3rmanium

Video of me walking around in my holidays.

ZufÃ¤lliger Spaziergang on Vimeo


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> HOLY SHIT!



When I was in a driving class in German they had these pamphlets with a body in a body bag with the foot sticking out and a toe tag on it. 

It said: "Unter drogen fahren ist cool!"


----------



## loktide

gut gerutscht?


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> When I was in a driving class in German they had these pamphlets with a body in a body bag with the foot sticking out and a toe tag on it.
> 
> It said: "Unter drogen fahren ist cool!"



 Unter Drogen fahren ist klasse!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> gut gerutscht?



Jo, und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hell  o


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## distressed_romeo

My job sucks.


----------



## Desecrated

distressed_romeo said:


> My job sucks.



Aren't you a teacher.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## g3rmanium

distressed_romeo said:


> My job sucks.


----------



## Randy

Good Mourning


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Good Mourning



That too


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Good Mourning



oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

().


----------



## Desecrated

good bye


----------



## Randy

Leecassidy's tone is so great, it makes me want to slit my wrists and jump off a bridge.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Randy

Jumbo hotdogs


----------



## Desecrated

in time


----------



## Desecrated

I need a mod status in the extended range forum just to change all errors in titles and fix links.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> I need a mod status in the extended range forum just to change all errors in titles and fix links.


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## Groff

Quite.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

wyha6y


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

taratata!


----------



## playstopause

taratata taratata!


----------



## playstopause

taratata!
taratata!
taratata!
taratata!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

nanana jukebox!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

taratata!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

>




ROCK ON OMG!!!!!!!!1!!!!1!11!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice WHAM spree.


----------



## g3rmanium

You will still burn in hell for that shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Die!


----------



## g3rmanium

FUCKING DIE!


----------



## g3rmanium

DIEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wuh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Fuh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Guh!


----------



## g3rmanium

Snuh!


----------



## g3rmanium

20.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16-


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> DIEEEEEEEEE!



 That hurts.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## playstopause

OMG!!!!!! BROKE THE COUNTDONW!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, let's be joyfull then.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

53100!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Bound

what the hell are you kiddies doin in here!!!


----------



## Desecrated

3900!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## furyinternal

Wake up, Neo...


----------



## Desecrated

not schoolday, neo will sleep longer.


----------



## furyinternal

But.....


The Matrix has you...


----------



## Zepp88

DIEIEIDIDIDIDIDIDIEEIEIEIEIEIDIDIIEEIEIEIIDDIEIEIIDIEIDIEIDIIEIDEIIEIDIDIEIIDIEIDIEIIDEIDIEIDEIDIDDIEDIEDIEIDEIDEDIEDDIEIEDIEIDIEIDIIEIDEIIEDIEIEIDIDIIEDIIEGUTFUCK


----------



## furyinternal

blargh


----------



## D-EJ915

awefawe


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DIEIEIDIDIDIDIDIDIEEIEIEIEIEIDIDIIEEIEIEIIDDIEIEIIDIEIDIEIDIIEIDEIIEIDIDIEIIDIEIDIEIIDEIDIEIDEIDIDDIEDIEDIEIDEIDEDIEDDIEIEDIEIDIEIDIIEIDEIIEDIEIEIDIDIIEDIIEGUTFUCK



Hallo Mike, wie gehts?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike, wie gehts?



Es geht gut. [email protected]?!?!?!?!?!?!/
1!!!?!?!?!!?!?!!?!?!!?!!?!??!!?!?!!?!??!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es geht gut. [email protected]?!?!?!?!?!?!/
> 1!!!?!?!?!!?!?!!?!?!!?!!?!??!!?!?!!?!??!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!



Jo mir auch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo mir auch.



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Ich bin beim Arbeit. Scheiß Arbeit!!!!


----------



## Minus

moin die herren !!!
;-)


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

New blog post


----------



## Desecrated

0939


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Ich bin beim Arbeit. Scheiß Arbeit!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Minus said:


> moin die herren !!!
> ;-)



Griaß di.


----------



## Zepp88

Minus said:


> moin die herren !!!
> ;-)



 EIER


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> EIER



 ZWIEBELN


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ZWIEBELN



ACH!


----------



## g3rmanium

²²


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ACH!



 Jah.


----------



## g3rmanium

7/7.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> 7/7.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hol mir a Brezn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hol mir a Brezn.



Bild. Jetzt.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bild. Jetzt.



Nein.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Ja, Quatsch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

P0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Go.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

I like the pattern.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E.



We need to put E! on a t-shirt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Somebody should open up a cafeshop account and do some different sevenstring t-shirts.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need to put E! on a t-shirt



E!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> We need to put E! on a t-shirt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Somebody should open up a cafeshop account and do some different sevenstring t-shirts.



Cafepress sucks hard, I've been told.

Open a SpreadShirt account.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Cafepress sucks hard, I've been told.
> 
> Open a SpreadShirt account.



cafepress is halfbad, but If spreadshirt is better somebody should open an account there and do some nice shirts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Your best posting so far.


----------



## Desecrated

thanks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> cafepress is halfbad, but If spreadshirt is better *I will* open an account there and do some nice shirts.



Fixed.


----------



## Desecrated

e-rep me for it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> thanks.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> e-rep me for it.



You are damned by Jeffs death [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> e-rep me for it.



Done.

Eh, you get to keep the profit, so why e-rep you?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed.



I suck at graphics.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You are damned by Jeffs death [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ttt?


----------



## Desecrated

???


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ttt?



No. 

The Overlord.

Broll.


----------



## Desecrated

Why does he hate my rep ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I suck at graphics.



Mike, wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> No.
> 
> The Overlord.
> 
> Broll.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ja


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

53200!


----------



## g3rmanium

po.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> po.



Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

99,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja?



Ja?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Now back to our regular program.

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

&7.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

66.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## Zepp88

cactus


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> cactus


----------



## Desecrated

cactus!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



borktastic!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> cactus!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

fuzzy


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> fuzzy



Octave-up?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## g3rmanium

66.


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## g3rmanium

77.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Lah?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> 77.



&&.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> &&.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

// \\


----------



## g3rmanium

\\ //


----------



## g3rmanium

// || \\


----------



## g3rmanium

\\ || //


----------



## Groff

../|\..
//||\\
\\||//
..\|/..


----------



## Groff

The cake is a lie.

But E is forever.


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Groff

Fnah


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy

Fwap


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Randy

E!


----------



## Ken

Almost a year old and only half way there. Epic.


----------



## Randy

Epic phailure.


----------



## loktide

TheMissing said:


> The cake is a lie.



but companion cube is real


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Groff

This is the last test chamber, the Enrichment Center would like to remind you that upon completion you will be baked, and you will have your cake.


----------



## Groff

^^^
Funniest line in the game.


----------



## Groff

I keep meaning to start Half Life 2 (Never played the first one, but I know pretty much what happens) but I just can't stop playing portal...


----------



## Groff

I'm thinking about downloading Portal from steam onto my computer so I can download user generated maps. heh


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

dee


----------



## Lee

dah


----------



## smueske

ut re mi


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/44995-ranting-time.html#post800100


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Desecrated

ebgdaeca#g#f#


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Yeah, why not.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Satan.

That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Desecrated

Natas

.lla si taht


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html#post800252


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Natas
> 
> .lla si taht


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html#post800252



:agree:


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html#post800252


----------



## Psychoface

Just put in new maple shelves in my house... thats pretty cool


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> :agree:


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



Waiting for Des.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



I replied!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

53300


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> I replied!


----------



## Psychoface

coconut is good.. ftw!


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> coconut is good.. ftw!



  I'm not much for coconut.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> I'm not much for coconut.



to each their own man... random food fact: mangos are the 1# consumed fruit in the world on average


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> to each their own man... random food fact: mangos are the 1# consumed fruit in the world on average



 I'd believe it.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> I'd believe it.



But I won't.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> But I won't.



Oh Bill, just quit it, will you?


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> I'd believe it.



you would think apples or oranges or something but nope... mangos...
random food fact: tomatos are actually fruits


----------



## Desecrated

Mangos rocks


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Oh Bill, just quit it, will you?



Why do you always have to be like this, Marcy?


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Why do you always have to be like this, Marcy?



Why do you have to go on business trips every weekend??!


----------



## Desecrated

"Though it is botanically a fruit, the tomato is nutritionally categorized as a vegetable (see below). Since "vegetable" is not a botanical term, there is no contradiction in a plant part being a fruit botanically while still being considered a vegetable."


----------



## Desecrated

Bill ?


----------



## Psychoface

Desecrated said:


> "Though it is botanically a fruit, the tomato is nutritionally categorized as a vegetable (see below). Since "vegetable" is not a botanical term, there is no contradiction in a plant part being a fruit botanically while still being considered a vegetable."



 FTW!


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> "Though it is botanically a fruit, the tomato is nutritionally categorized as a vegetable (see below). Since "vegetable" is not a botanical term, there is no contradiction in a plant part being a fruit botanically while still being considered a vegetable."



 http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Bill ?



Marcy?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html



done


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Bill ?



Satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Psychoface

were just over 1/2 way to 100k


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## Psychoface

indeed


----------



## arnoroth661

I concur.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I concur.



How dare you insult my shoes


----------



## Psychoface

im a beast with man fur and blubber


----------



## Desecrated

Psychoface said:


> im a beast with man fur and blubber



Didn't I date you in highschool ?


----------



## Psychoface

Desecrated said:


> Didn't I date you in highschool ?



prolly


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

johann

Didn't you have that period in your young life where you craved for older hairy men ???


----------



## g3rmanium

&&&


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johann
> 
> Didn't you have that period in your young life where you craved for older hairy men ???


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Psychoface

know what this contest is missing? a shaggin theme song!


----------



## Desecrated

a shaggin theme song


----------



## Psychoface

both songs are about JJ!!


----------



## Desecrated

JJ anthem


----------



## Bound

WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN HERE?


----------



## Psychoface

mad whore posting?


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Bound

BewBs


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work.html#post800252



I see you got JJ's.

Fine choice. You won't find anything better.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

tata's


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I see you got JJ's.
> 
> Fine choice. You won't find anything better.



Didn't like their EL34s at all. Sounded like a fucking bandpass filter.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Didn't like their EL34s at all. Sounded like a fucking bandpass filter.



My amp can't run EL34's 

6L6's for me, and I haven't had a problem with 'em.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



You need a 7-string, Lee?

 

Buy less 6-strings!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> My amp can't run EL34's
> 
> 6L6's for me, and I haven't had a problem with 'em.



Yeah, maybe.


----------



## Apophis

and much more 7 stringers


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> You need a 7-string, Lee?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy less 6-strings!



Silence. I keel yoo.



*Lee will provide a link if you have no idea what that's referring to.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## Lee

Fear not, it's on the agenda.


----------



## Apophis

why so much violence ??


----------



## Lee

Apophis said:


> why so much violence ??



Because it's Achmed the dead terrorist


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Silence. I keel yoo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lee will provide a link if you have no idea what that's referring to.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Whoosh.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Apophis

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Apophis

too much BLAM for today


----------



## g3rmanium

[]


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> too much BLAM for today


----------



## Apophis

blam 



g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

CC.


----------



## Bound

E?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Apophis

wow


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

ngos tuorlowd tuo tu won


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Mah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Apophis

why I can't post one post beneath another like you Desecrated in this thread??


----------



## g3rmanium

X..


----------



## Apophis

?? any answer ??


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> why I can't post one post beneath another like you Desecrated in this thread??



You need to be a contributor.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> ?? any answer ??



Yes.


----------



## Apophis

ok, thanks


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT?


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound

the best one yet......

















































its comin



























































here it comes





























































ready?


----------



## Groff

Knock knock

Who's there

Me! I keel you!


----------



## Bound

Knock, knock.............





















Who's there????
















Me
















and I always will be buddy!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Psychoface

Bound said:


>



sexy, but the guitar looks kinda... shitty?


----------



## Bound

Yeah, the guitar can be forgiven, methinks...


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

I'll destroy your face. It will be epic dude.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'll destroy your face. It will be epic dude.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

The sum of three universes divided by 5 multiverses and held to judgement by the omniverse is?


----------



## stuh84

Zepp88 said:


> The sum of three universes divided by 5 multiverses and held to judgement by the omniverse is?



42?


----------



## g3rmanium

Jetzt a Brez'n.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The sum of three universes divided by 5 multiverses and held to judgement by the omniverse is?



Do you (or anybody else) use Twitter, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Do you (or anybody else) use Twitter, Mike?



Nope..

Kind of looks pointless.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nope..
> 
> Kind of looks pointless.


----------



## g3rmanium

{{


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

[[


----------



## g3rmanium

]]


----------



## Zepp88

ttt
ttt
ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Pob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ttt
> ttt
> ttt



Why don't you join Twitter? Do it for the backlink, if for nothing else, kthxplzbye.


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Why don't you join Twitter? Do it for the backlink, if for nothing else, kthxplzbye.



 Seems pointless.


----------



## g3rmanium

::


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Seems pointless.



*JUST

DO

IT

​*


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## Zepp88

Bork.


----------



## g3rmanium

``


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bork.



:truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> :truckin:



Teetsyfly.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> *JUST
> 
> DO
> 
> IT
> 
> ​*



 


indeed. just did


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> indeed. just did



Was issen dein Name?


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## Zepp88

gesicht gefickt


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> gesicht gefickt



Gefickt eingeschädelt?


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

'#


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gefickt eingeschädelt?


JA!

QUATSCH!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

??


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ??



!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JA!
> 
> QUATSCH!!!



Ja, Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> !!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop


----------



## g3rmanium

Gulp


----------



## Zepp88

Lust!


g3rmanium said:


> Plop


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Lust!



Frust!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> 666!


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

000.


----------



## g3rmanium

ah


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

[]


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## Apophis

BLAM


----------



## g3rmanium

**


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> BLAM



BLAHM


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

{{


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

53500!


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

==


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

&&


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## Apophis




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Bei dir gibts ja auch häufig Chili, was?


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## Apophis

no words, only signs


----------



## g3rmanium

``


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> no words, only signs


----------



## Groff

Apophis said:


> no words, only signs


----------



## Groff

If the US economy didn't SUCK... I would get a RCG 7 string


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> If the US economy didn't SUCK... I would get a RCG 7 string


----------



## g3rmanium

moo.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Bei dir gibts ja auch häufig Chili, was?


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Boo.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Boo.



Yay.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Yay.


----------



## Munky7Head

chyeahhhhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Munky7Head said:


> chyeahhhhhh


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Randy

Beer


----------



## Desecrated

hi missing.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Roflcopter chugga chugga chugga chugga


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiii iiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii iiii iii iii i


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii iiiii iii ii iii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii Foude la pouiiii


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiii ii i i i i i i


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii i i i i i i i i i i i i i


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiii i.


----------



## Groff

Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii
Foude la pouiiii


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

I love this one!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Bound

Whassuuup dudes?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Anyone?


----------



## Bound

the bucket gets me every time!


----------



## ZeroSignal

lolrus!


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Bound

Whoah!


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


>



I believe this calls for a logical explanation, yes?


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> I believe this calls for a logical explanation, yes?



Gravity = good.


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


> Gravity = good.



 BRILLIANT!


----------



## Bound




----------



## Groff

LordOVchaoS said:


>



Joe, you win!


----------



## Bound

LordOVchaoS said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

Joe, how's it going?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal

what the hell just happened?


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Joe, how's it going?



Perhaps a chat in the chatroom is in order.


----------



## Bound

ZeroSignal said:


> what the hell just happened?




all kinds of crazy shit dude, all kinds.....


----------



## Groff

JA mi&#322;o&#347;&#263; ty



(I think I got that right...)


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> Perhaps a chat in the chatroom is in order.



holy crap we have a chatroom????


It's all empty n shit in there



so I'm back here now


but still.........







we have a chatroom!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> holy crap we have a chatroom????
> 
> 
> It's all empty n shit in there
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm back here now
> 
> 
> but still.........
> 
> we use it from time to time,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a chatroom!


----------



## Bound

wowzor cakes


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## ZeroSignal

'I put "clauswitz" into effect today. Berlin is now in front line duty'


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound




----------



## ZeroSignal

Blank? for why?


----------



## Bound

for serious! I know not... there should be something funny there but there isn't

quite perplexing...


----------



## ZeroSignal

I think you're insane...


----------



## Groff

I entered the chatroom as soon as you left, bound. lol


----------



## Bound

ZeroSignal said:


> I think you're insane...



I never said I wasnt'


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm back


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm back


----------



## Desecrated

my back


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## smueske

the orgy continues


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## El Caco

Did someone say AWW G!


----------



## ZeroSignal

No.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'll ignore that...


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## ZeroSignal

This is perfect! :


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## playstopause

Helllllllllllo


----------



## playstopause

Hellllllllllllllllo!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## playstopause

Lionel Ritchie.


----------



## playstopause

(rocks)


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Wo-ouh oh oh oh.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wo-ouh oh oh oh.


----------



## playstopause

OMG!!!!


----------



## playstopause

OMG PMG!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

WTF ?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

zuip


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

Shallow Hal wants a gal.


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Zepp88

Dude....WTF..


----------



## Uber Mega

Zepp88 said:


> Dude....WTF..



I dunno, i just thought i'd raise a serious issue for a change.


----------



## Zepp88

Uber Mega said:


> I dunno, i just thought i'd raise a serious issue for a change.



Serious issue?


"Japanese people can be pretty weird. It scares me" ???????


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Desecrated

Uber Mega said:


> I dunno, i just thought i'd raise a serious issue for a change.


----------



## furyinternal

blargh


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

:/


----------



## Zepp88

That lady is all-American.


----------



## Trespass

s7eve said:


>



   


Ewww...


----------



## D-EJ915

grody


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> grody


----------



## Uber Mega

Oh she's beautiful


----------



## D-EJ915

ughhh


----------



## Zepp88

BUTTSECKS


----------



## D-EJ915

ANAL TEX!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## twiztedchild

s7eve said:


>



she doesnt need airbags huh?


----------



## Zepp88

I think those are the boobs JBroll is afraid of.


----------



## Zepp88

POST


----------



## El Caco

MAIL


----------



## Zepp88

OMG ANTRAXZ!!!


----------



## Bound

Box?


----------



## El Caco

Snatch


----------



## Bound

s7eve said:


> MAIL




speaking of which, fedex should be arriving here shortly with some goodies...


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> speaking of which, fedex should be arriving here shortly with some goodies...



Yea and they need to hurry the buck futt up!


----------



## ZeroSignal

isifisudfiSUDPdvcuidsiasdfivhsiahsdfivrwabsuidfvhudifpxsahsdyrfgiyfbsajpeyrbvvjfbladnlzdkufhbvloelaudufhvojfndljajduorugboljabndoufvklkmxdkakpdotuogufndnljfulmfjivbenmoytyvblodjtrkdxhfwturkdwukasjdrwyhjktdkytwkhajvbryiroqp


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


> isifisudfiSUDPdvcuidsiasdfivhsiahsdfivrwabsuidfvhudifpxsahsdyrfgiyfbsajpeyrbvvjfbladnlzdkufhbvloelaudufhvojfndljajduorugboljabndoufvklkmxdkakpdotuogufndnljfulmfjivbenmoytyvblodjtrkdxhfwturkdwukasjdrwyhjktdkytwkhajvbryiroqp



Shut up you windy barnacle!! (stupid zoidberg)


----------



## ZeroSignal

Er... NO.

Whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop...!


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> Yea and they need to hurry the buck futt up!



I know... I've got some SED el34's comin!!!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## LordOVchaoS

Back by popular demand! EDDIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

ZeroSignal said:


>



What a fuck!?!?!?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Genius no?


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## ZeroSignal

???


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That lady is all-American.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## ZeroSignal

????


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> ????


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam


----------



## ZeroSignal

Blam you!


----------



## twiztedchild

Blam you all!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol nice lordoc


----------



## Desecrated

ooo post


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## ZeroSignal

:hello:


----------



## ZeroSignal

"Does anyone really give a fuck about chickens?"


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> "Does anyone really give a fuck about chickens?"



Vegans


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Vegans



Vegetarians


----------



## g3rmanium

Baaah.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Vegetarians = 

Vegans = sychos:


----------



## g3rmanium

Ra.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Vegetarians =
> 
> Vegans = sychos:



:truckin:


----------



## twiztedchild

time for the Purell


----------



## g3rmanium

Bräp.


----------



## twiztedchild




----------



## g3rmanium

twiztedchild said:


> time for the Purell



I farted.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

777.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## twiztedchild

g3rmanium said:


> I farted.


----------



## ZeroSignal

no


----------



## El Caco

Wheee


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

twiztedchild said:


>



I like your style.


----------



## g3rmanium

RIGHT ABOUT NOW, THE FUNK SOUL BROTHER!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Hell yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oi oi oi!


----------



## g3rmanium

Here you go:


----------



## g3rmanium

Like this:


----------



## g3rmanium

Like that:


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Desecrated

Just like that, it's like that, when it's like that, I like that.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Did you check out the Fatboy Slim video?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

4000 Posts!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

,.


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 4000 Posts!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Psychoface

werd just got back from my girlfriends ftw


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

^???


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> ^???



Lucky seven wants it as a smiley, so we have to post it, over and over again until everybody's using it.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well what is it supposed to mean?


----------



## Desecrated

I have no idea


----------



## Battousai

wow didnt know that this thing passed the 50 000 mark!

there are some dedicated people here..
heres mine...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wow with Ge's help we'll have this thing finished by this time next year!


----------



## Battousai

ye.. that guy is a powerposter... now what happens when it actually reaches 100 000 ?















P.S HOLY SHIT MY DOG JUST FARTED A HUGE ONE!!! .. i better turn the gas heater off...





more stuff


----------



## ZeroSignal

^sigged!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## ZeroSignal

Fuck OFF!


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Fuck OFF!



????


----------



## Desecrated

53*777*


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> ????


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

Fuck off who and why ?


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

4000


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 53,792
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 15,096
D-EJ915 9,325
Desecrated 4,000
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,075
TheMissing 1,849
Lee 1,771
Lucky Seven 1,024
playstopause 1,000
arnoroth661 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 730
yevetz 658
loktide 476
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
levelhead86 348
Buzz762 320
ZeroSignal 287
nitelightboy 261
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Stitch 223
Sebastian 218
Bound 209
Ivan 183
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 120
Rick 120
Michael 103


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Fuck off who and why ?



Life and because I think I'm falling in love with a girl who smokes weed, cigarettes and drinks all WAY too much and I know that she'll never be mine.

Yay indeed...


----------



## Desecrated

95,


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Life and because I think I'm falling in love with a girl who smokes weed, cigarettes and drinks all WAY too much and I know that she'll never be mine.
> 
> Yay indeed...



kidnap her and make her straight.


----------



## Desecrated

98-


----------



## Desecrated

99.-


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well... I beat Stitch.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well... I beat Stitch.


----------



## Desecrated

^^53800


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> kidnap her and make her straight.



I wish I could but that would be creepy. Now if only I could stop thinking about her... Hmmm... Nope. Not working too well...


----------



## ZeroSignal

I really need help before I go mad...


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

Too late! NOOOOOoooooooooooooo...!


----------



## Desecrated

if your not older then 25 you should go for it, everybody needs a relationship from hell once in there youth.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Anvil Pants will BF you in the M


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> if your not older then 25 you should go for it, everybody needs a relationship from hell once in there youth.



Well she's quite stoned and we're discussing why I find her attractive. I don't know if that's a good thing or not...


----------



## Psychoface




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Well she's quite stoned and we're discussing why I find her attractive. I don't know if that's a good thing or not...



You need a reason for that


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You need a reason for that


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I love those goddamn turrest, they're so cute.


----------



## D-EJ915

now time for asleep


----------



## Zepp88

CRAZY FACE


----------



## Desecrated

I love this forum, this is the only place you can log into at 7am in the morning and theres 250 new posts.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I love this forum, this is the only place you can log into at 7am in the morning and theres 250 new posts.



 BITCH FIST


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Vagina.


----------



## Groff

It's 2a.m.

...But it's still party time SOMEWHERE in the world isn't it?


----------



## Groff

I think so...


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> Vagina.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> It's 2a.m.
> 
> ...But it's still party time SOMEWHERE in the world isn't it?



I lived in that project for a couple of years, no matter what time of the day somebody was having a party.


----------



## Groff

Johann hasn't popped in for a few pages so....

E.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


>



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Groff




----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> Johann hasn't popped in for a few pages so....
> 
> E.



Baguettes.
E!
Octavers!
Quatsch!!
IN DIE FRESSE!


See, now it's just like he's here.


----------



## Desecrated

joppidoopido


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

34


----------



## Zepp88

"My pimp hand is strong"


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

my counterstrike id was "E!" for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Baguettes.
> E!
> Octavers!
> Quatsch!!
> IN DIE FRESSE!
> 
> 
> See, now it's just like he's here.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gulp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ShawnFjellstad said:


> my counterstrike id was "E!" for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Weißbier.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Höre gerade ZZ Top - XXX - Sinpusher.


----------



## g3rmanium

FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ Top


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Meshuggah - Chaosphere\Meshuggah - 04 - Neurotica.mp3


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Keks!


----------



## Apophis

BLAM


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> BLAM



Blam.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Keks!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!°


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



Hallo J0hann.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0hann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wutt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bub.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah?


----------



## g3rmanium

X0.


----------



## g3rmanium

X1


----------



## Bound

You all alone in here?


----------



## Bound

I've come to join teh party


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Bound

NQ


----------



## g3rmanium

Nah.


----------



## Bound

NJ


----------



## Bound

NB


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Bound.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pob.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## Bound

Good morning, Lord G3rmanium! How's it goin?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fine. 7.


----------



## g3rmanium

How about you? 5.


----------



## Bound

{()}


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## Bound

not too shabby, need coffee!


----------



## g3rmanium

53900!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ya.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Bound

NG


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, NG.


----------



## Bound

XXX


----------



## g3rmanium

NG


----------



## arnoroth661

I had a dream about retubing my F-50.


----------



## Bound

Gettin there


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> I had a dream about retubing my F-50.



hahaha when's it comin?


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

Are you all E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice one, Bound.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Are you all E?



yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> yes!



Fucking hell!


----------



## Bound

zoinks


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Bound

T1


----------



## g3rmanium

NT


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> You need a reason for that



She hates herself because of poor previous relationships.

Should I believe anything she says when stoned? I have no experience with people who smoke weed so I don't know...


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg.


----------



## D-EJ915

up.


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Bound

agh coffee!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> hahaha when's it comin?



'said he'd ship it monday. probably w, t, or f...


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


> She hates herself because of poor previous relationships.
> 
> Should I believe anything she says when stoned? I have no experience with people who smoke weed so I don't know...



 Don't believe anything except what g3rmanium says.


----------



## ZeroSignal

arnoroth661 said:


> Don't believe anything except what g3rmanium says.



 But seriously. weed = lie serum or no?


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> agh coffee!



I just had me a nice cup of Earl Grey tea


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas


----------



## Lee

I had a banana at school not too long ago that was crunchy


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Don't believe anything except what g3rmanium says.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Quite possibly, Sir.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>



Well then. Weed = Truth or Lie?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Quite possibly, Sir.



I would have to agree


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Well then. Weed = Truth or Lie?



EVERY DAY OF MY LIFE! SSSHHHIT!


----------



## arnoroth661

ZeroSignal said:


> Well then. Weed = Truth or Lie?



Lie.


----------



## ZeroSignal

So people smoking weed say lies then? total crap?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

drugs of any kind = bad.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> drugs of any kind = bad.



 Ya. I know.

I don't even drink  we're like total opposites!


----------



## Desecrated

everything is drugs, in one way or another, I'm totally addicted to breathing and sleep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> everything is drugs, in one way or another, I'm totally addicted to breathing and sleep.



 

Wow, you're sick, Desecrated!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> everything is drugs, in one way or another, I'm totally addicted to breathing and sleep.



 You bastard...





























j/k


----------



## Desecrated

I would sell air to kids and teenagers..... I'm a air-dealer with no moral compass.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Hey look! It's Desecrated!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey look! It's Desecrated!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

33


----------



## g3rmanium

_Ich geh mal abwaschen._


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey look! It's Desecrated!


----------



## Desecrated

View Profile: Desecrated


----------



## Apophis

how much??


----------



## Desecrated

One blowjob per gallon.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> View Profile: Desecrated



Where's my cheque?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> View Profile: Desecrated



You win!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## tie my rope

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

54000!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla.


----------



## tie my rope

hey...


----------



## ZeroSignal

...hey?


----------



## tie my rope

ZeroSignal said:


> ...hey?



yeah, .. hey?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

test


----------



## Desecrated

ego testing


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

Uh huh.


----------



## Uber Mega

I've spent the last hour and a half working out how much more likely it is that, statistically, a child is going to tread in dog crap than an adult in day-to-day life.


----------



## Desecrated

Uber Mega said:


> I've spent the last hour and a half working out how much more likely it is that, statistically, a child is going to tread in dog crap than an adult in day-to-day life.



Got any answers ?


----------



## Desecrated

Uber Mega said:


> I've spent the last hour and a half working out how much more likely it is that, statistically, a child is going to tread in dog crap than an adult in day-to-day life.


----------



## yevetz

Good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


wtf


----------



## Kotex

I take some big shits...


----------



## Uber Mega

Desecrated said:


> Got any answers ?



I've come to the conclusion that it's statistically impossible to form a conclusion on the matter.

There are just too many VARIABLES 





Desecrated said:


>



Hello there little fella


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Uber Mega

Safe yo, wick wick!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33!!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e-


----------



## g3rmanium

~ ~


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

[]


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## g3rmanium

{}


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

*B.*


----------



## g3rmanium

ooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

'##


----------



## g3rmanium

##'


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

ä#


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ää


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

{{


----------



## g3rmanium

==


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## g3rmanium

}}{{


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

<<>


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 101


----------



## g3rmanium

()


----------



## loktide

they set us up the bomb!


----------



## g3rmanium

,,,...´´´


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> they set us up the bomb!



gentlemen make your time.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> gentlemen make your time.



all your E. are belong to


----------



## g3rmanium

µµ


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> all your E. are belong to



E! E! E!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

55,


----------



## g3rmanium

}]o


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

54100!


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



Ich mach heute Abend Tacos, willst du mitessen? Scharf


----------



## D-EJ915

1010


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## D-EJ915

10101


----------



## g3rmanium

%%


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 10101


----------



## furyinternal

blargh


----------



## D-EJ915

101010


----------



## g3rmanium

&&&.


----------



## D-EJ915

1010101


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 101010


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

*Blam.*


----------



## g3rmanium

B.a


----------



## g3rmanium

XX


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm going home to buy some tofu.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> I'm going home to buy some tofu.


----------



## Lee

Good stuff


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> I'm going home to buy some tofu.



 



g3rmanium said:


> I'm going home to buy some _animal flesh_.



fix'd


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> Good stuff


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



 I haven't eaten meat in 4 years.


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> I haven't eaten meat in 4 years.





I don't eat red meat, but I'll occasionally cave and eat chicken every once in a while. Other than that, Boca chicken patties >*


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I don't eat red meat, but I'll occasionally cave and eat chicken every once in a while. Other than that, Boca chicken patties >*



Do you like the spicy kind? I'll take either kind with honey mustard or ketchup... but then again, I'll take anything with honey mustard or ketchup.


----------



## loktide

red meat > food


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Do you like the spicy kind? I'll take either kind with honey mustard or ketchup... but then again, I'll take anything with honey mustard or ketchup.



I usually get the regular ones, but I put Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce and a good amount of Texas Pete on mine. It's delicious


----------



## arnoroth661

loktide said:


> red meat > food



 Boca patties>prostate cancer.


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> I usually get the regular ones, but I put Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce and a good amount of Texas Pete on mine. It's delicious



Huh. Only condiments I'm really familiar with are honey mustard and ketchup.


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Huh. Only condiments I'm really familiar with are honey mustard and ketchup.



You need to discover the awesomeness of Texas Pete


----------



## Randy

Dank Nugs


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## arnoroth661

er cars


----------



## arnoroth661

re


----------



## arnoroth661

now!


----------



## arnoroth661

again!


----------



## loktide

arnoroth661 said:


> Boca patties>prostate cancer.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## smueske

woot woot


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Desecrated

abba!


----------



## D-EJ915

baba


----------



## Codyyy

ahah


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## playstopause

10


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## playstopause




----------



## noodles

^ I should fucking ban you for that.


----------



## arnoroth661

noodles said:


> ^ I should fucking ban you for that.



 Help me.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45002-picstory-before-work-2.html


----------



## Desecrated

noodles said:


> ^ I should fucking ban you for that.



I approve. 3 day ban as warning.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to make my return here now


----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


> I'm going to make my return here now


----------



## Lucky Seven

pooper-scooper!


----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


> pooper-scooper!



2


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> pooper-scooper!



You rang ???


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


>




what the hell is that.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Penis! 
Vagina!


----------



## arnoroth661

Lucky Seven said:


> Penis!
> Vagina!



Both?


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Both?



+1


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Desecrated

I need some e-rep I think I'm close to a third golden bar.


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


>



hahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## D-EJ915

zagh


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lucky Seven

'night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## arnoroth661

sigh


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> sigh



what now?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> what now?



 Stupid ebay and guitar center toying with my emotions.  

You know, Des, I think I'm not that far from another green, as well. :wink: ersuade:


----------



## Desecrated

e-rep for effort


----------



## Desecrated

e-rep as painkiller


----------



## D-EJ915

night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## loktide




----------



## Uber Mega

9am here, i've not been to bed : (


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

i want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

e-rep for me!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> i want some e-rep.



done


----------



## twiztedchild




----------



## g3rmanium

nao!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> done


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Desecrated

222


----------



## g3rmanium

11


----------



## Desecrated

11 <---> 11 backwards.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 11 <---> 11 backwards.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y00.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## Desecrated

ob33


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

blahm.


----------



## g3rmanium

001


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Bound

good morning


----------



## Bound

wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> wie gehts?



Gut und selbst?


----------



## Lucky Seven

SCHOOL


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> SCHOOL



FTL


----------



## g3rmanium

§!


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

)))


----------



## g3rmanium

(((


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> FTL



 It's alright, but I definitely need to find something to eat for breakfast.


----------



## g3rmanium

)))


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> It's alright, but I definitely need to find something to eat for breakfast.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## Desecrated

oöklujopj


----------



## g3rmanium

{{


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> oöklujopj



<Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111 </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

[[[


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> <Eric>THIS IS NOT A POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111 </Eric>


----------



## g3rmanium

]]]


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

,,,


----------



## g3rmanium

---


----------



## g3rmanium

###


----------



## g3rmanium

\\\


----------



## g3rmanium

///


----------



## g3rmanium

~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

FOAF


----------



## g3rmanium

LO_af


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Apophis

SCR8


----------



## g3rmanium

]]


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> SCR8


----------



## g3rmanium

44


----------



## g3rmanium

====


----------



## g3rmanium

%%%%


----------



## g3rmanium

´´´


----------



## g3rmanium

$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## loktide

mad


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!


----------



## g3rmanium

666.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> mad



mad


----------



## D-EJ915

aha! new page :3


----------



## g3rmanium

mad


----------



## playstopause

10


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

54300.


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

()()


----------



## loktide




----------



## Groff

I want everyone to pray that the Lundgren M7 that UPS was shipping shows up. As it's MIA.


----------



## Groff

Blarg


----------



## g3rmanium

---


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

$$Q


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



pee


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## furyinternal

gag


----------



## Thomas

qq


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> pee



drip drip drip


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## Randy

Cream.


----------



## furyinternal

What are the five reasons for not wanting to be an egg ?




1) You only get laid once.





2) You only get eaten once.




3) It takes you seven min. to get hard in boiling water.




4) You have to come in a box with 11 other guys.




5) The only one that ever sits on your face is your mother.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

LA.


----------



## smueske

la la


----------



## Randy

Mum.


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Bum!.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## arnoroth661

er


----------



## Bound

NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## D-EJ915

raep


----------



## Lucky Seven

IT'S RAEP TIEM LOLOL!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> IT'S RAEP TIEM LOLOL!


<3


----------



## Lucky Seven

CIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII3


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Lucky Seven

-:


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## Lucky Seven

*lick*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Lucky Seven

WHERE'S NAREN


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Uber Mega

Allow me to introduce you to a friend of mine.


----------



## D-EJ915

no idea


----------



## D-EJ915

Uber Mega said:


> Allow me to introduce you to a friend of mine.


lol nice


----------



## Desecrated

Uber Mega said:


> Allow me to introduce you to a friend of mine.



works for me.


----------



## D-EJ915

yee haw!


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaphooo~~~ne


----------



## Desecrated

nyaa


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy time


----------



## Zepp88

KICK HIS FACE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo J0hann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0hann.


----------



## Zepp88

NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST NEW BLOG POST



Oh.

Work on your indexation. 

http://zepp88.wordpress.com/ - Google-Suche
http://zepp88.wordpress.com/ - Yahoo! Search Results
Live Search: http://zepp88.wordpress.com/


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh.
> 
> Work on your indexation.
> 
> http://zepp88.wordpress.com/ - Google-Suche
> http://zepp88.wordpress.com/ - Yahoo! Search Results
> Live Search: http://zepp88.wordpress.com/






<-- Lazy when it comes to that shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> <-- Lazy when it comes to that shit.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> !!!


----------



## g3rmanium

&&


----------



## g3rmanium

²²


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## Zepp88

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNN
HAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSS GUNNNNNN

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAANNN
HAAAAAAAAAAVEEEE FUN 

NICE SHOT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNN
> HAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSS GUNNNNNN
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAANNN
> HAAAAAAAAAAVEEEE FUN
> 
> NICE SHOT!



Wo?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo?



Filter.


----------



## g3rmanium

BBB.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Filter.



Hä?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hä?



orly???? yarly!!?????


----------



## g3rmanium

444


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> orly???? yarly!!?????



Quatsch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch.



Total Quatsch!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Desecrated

good for you


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

oho


----------



## Zepp88

ER HAT KEINE AUGEN!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo?


----------



## Bound

Holy shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

WO!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Holy shit!


----------



## Bound

I was merely expressing my concern about the chap without eyes.


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> I was merely expressing my concern about the chap without eyes.



ah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo?



Aber!


Woher?!?!?!!!?!?!!??!?!!??!??!!??!?!?



Woher sind seiner Augen!!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Zepp88

J0hann I replied to your comment on my blog.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## Zepp88

Squeee


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> J0hann I replied to your comment on my blog.


ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

Baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

$$.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

>I!


----------



## g3rmanium

000.


----------



## g3rmanium

´´´


----------



## arnoroth661

This eBay shit is pissing me off.


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> This eBay shit is pissing me off.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



I think I'm going to report an item not received.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> I think I'm going to report an item not received.



Is this your first time eBay usage?


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> Is this your first time eBay usage?



 yes I'm just kidding. I just want the fucker to give me the tracking information.


----------



## g3rmanium

CC


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> yes I'm just kidding. I just want the fucker to give me the tracking information.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> yes I'm just kidding. I just want the fucker to give me the tracking information.



Give it another week or so. Something like an amp isn't easy to ship by any means.


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E.



Ah.

Well... yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

C!


----------



## g3rmanium

C""


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee~~



pee~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

&&&


----------



## Randy

PPRRRROOOO SOFFFF MEEEEEEE.....


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Randy

L337


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## Randy

Knocked off block.


----------



## Desecrated

klubba


----------



## Randy

Let's go club some seals!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## furyinternal

*burp*


----------



## Karl Hungus

Wibblecakes


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!

!


----------



## Karl Hungus

E Eels!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!
?


----------



## playstopause

10


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!s!


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!
Eels!
Eels!
Eels!


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!
Eels!
Eels!
Eels!
Eels!


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## Karl Hungus

playstopause said:


> 6.



Eels!


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

We're sorry, this video is no longer available. 

I am though...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Eels!
Eels!


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.













> I am though...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Anyone care to have a long and interesting discussion?


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.



But they still have a screenshot in the window of the video. heh


----------



## furyinternal

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone care to have a long and interesting discussion?



About Eels?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## g3rmanium

New avatar!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

Nice new avatar Johann.


----------



## Stitch

I preferred the old one.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> I preferred the old one.


----------



## Stitch

Shut it you.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Nice new avatar Johann.



Thanks.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Shut it you.



Blam?


----------



## Randy

Blackmachine?



EDIT: Yeah, definitely not a BM... poopies.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts?



JO gut, arbeite an meiner neuen Website und höre Voice of Destruction.


----------



## Randy

Or maybe just some other thing with a reversed headstock... it looks kinda like there's a chunk out the middle? Oh well.

EDIT: Yeah, definitely not a BM... poopies.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> JO gut, arbeite an meiner neuen Website und höre Voice of Destruction.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Blackmachine?




Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Randy

Amorphous blob, indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

magicalness


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Homeless People = Food


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Wanger


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Wanger



Wagner pizza?


----------



## g3rmanium

LL.


----------



## g3rmanium

EE.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'zz:


----------



## Randy

Mmm... noodlesoup.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Mmm... noodlesoup.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

wheea


----------



## Randy

Wiener schnitzel


----------



## loktide

levelhead86 said:


> Wiener schnitzel


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Wiener schnitzel


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

I like eating food.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I like eating food.



Ah.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Bound

rawrasaurus


----------



## D-EJ915

heehee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Balegsh


----------



## g3rmanium

G3,


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wars


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa you have a new avatar


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

D-EJ915 said:


> whoa you have a new avatar



 I know, I was looking at the posts and I was like, "Who the fuck is this posting in our hood?" And then I looked at the name.


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

Apophis said:


>



G's new avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

sammie


----------



## Apophis




----------



## smueske

woot


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wqw


----------



## Bound

nt


----------



## D-EJ915

awwwwaa


----------



## Lucky Seven

BALLZ OF STEEL!


----------



## Desecrated

Ever noticed that the skin on your elbow looks exactly like your scrotum.


----------



## arnoroth661

I got the tracking information for my pickups today!

And the guy I bought my amp from said my amp will be here friday!


----------



## Psychoface

Desecrated said:


> Ever noticed that the skin on your elbow looks exactly like your scrotum.



ever notice how vag's look like inverted ballsacks?
 food for thought



arnoroth661 said:


> I got the tracking information for my pickups today!
> 
> And the guy I bought my amp from said my amp will be here friday!



ftw!


----------



## Desecrated

Man I dont know what kind of balls you have or what kind of women you been fucking, but most guys have ugly,wrinkled ballsacks and most girls have smooth, smooooooooth vaginas.


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> I got the tracking information for my pickups today!
> 
> And the guy I bought my amp from said my amp will be here friday!



What kind of pickups?


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> What kind of pickups?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/44554-placed-order-today.html


----------



## Lee

Lucky Seven said:


> BALLZ OF STEEL!



BA BA BA BA BA BA BA BA BA BALLS OF STEEEEL.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## Zepp88

dunkin doughnuts.


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/44554-placed-order-today.html



Tone FTW


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## arnoroth661

Can anyone tell me how to create a poll?


----------



## eelblack2

Lol Carrie! Old Skool. Nice pants on Joey btw.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to create a poll?


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpus!


----------



## D-EJ915

arnoroth661 said:


>


it's at the bottom


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


>



Don't we have a FAQ on this site ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Don't we have a FAQ on this site ?


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Don't we have a FAQ on this site ?


I don't think so


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't think so


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezley wheezle


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


>


I use old spice


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I use old spice





Recently I've been using tag. 

Smells good.


----------



## D-EJ915

I see, spray crap? does that work?


----------



## Zepp88

No, they actually make a solid stick. I have the spray too, but I never use that shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.





New avatar I see.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whoa you have a new avatar



Yeah.  

I might 'shop it some more.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> G's new avatar


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> BALLZ OF STEEL!



YOU HAS THEM?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I might 'shop it some more.



 

I just took a new pic as well, needs to be 'shopped and posted


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> YOU HAS THEM?



QUATSCH!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> New avatar I see.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> QUATSCH!!



WEISSBIER!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I just took a new pic as well, needs to be 'shopped and posted


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> WEISSBIER!



 

BLARHG!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BLARHG!!!!



Ah und was ist die Alternative?


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah und was ist die Alternative?



DUNKEL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wush.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DUNKEL!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




Quatsch, geh trink ein Radler!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch, geh trink ein Radler!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## Zepp88

HALT!!

HAMMERZEIT!!


----------



## g3rmanium

wah


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HALT!!
> 
> HAMMERZEIT!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Baff


----------



## Zepp88

HOLY CATFISH.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plopomatic.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> HOLY CATFISH.



Was machst du so?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was machst du so?



Ich jaege fuer den boeser Catfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich jaege fuer den boeser Catfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 JA!  
 JA!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JA!
> JA!


----------



## Zepp88

[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@!!!!!11!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>



what happen to avatar?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> what happen to avatar?



Gefällts dir?


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



FS!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gefällts dir?




 GEIL~!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GEIL~!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Desecrated.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Gefällts dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## g3rmanium

}}


----------



## g3rmanium

{{


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

jaah!


----------



## g3rmanium

C..


----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Apophis

wow, so many lonely letters


----------



## g3rmanium

5-


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

54700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

_--


----------



## g3rmanium

--_


----------



## arnoroth661

...


----------



## g3rmanium

_ßß_


----------



## Apophis

BLAM


----------



## g3rmanium

* * *


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> BLAM



BLAM


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## Apophis

$$$$$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> $$$$$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## Desecrated

--__--


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> --__--



--,__--


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## Apophis

g3rmanium - why you post here so much, you want to win this contest or something


----------



## g3rmanium

++


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> g3rmanium - why you post here so much, you want to win this contest or something



No I just have this window open on my notebook.


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## Apophis

I see


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

~~


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## Groff

New avatar Johann?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## g3rmanium

E rly.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> New avatar Johann?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

warp


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> warp



bubble warp?


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## smueske

double post

where are all the others? let's keep the orgy alive!


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

G O O D A F T E R N O O N


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> G O O D A F T E R N O O N



OI!!! No stealing Desecrated's bit! 

...at least I think it was his bit.


----------



## furyinternal

H E L L O


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> OI!!! No stealing Desecrated's bit!
> 
> ...at least I think it was his bit.



 

I've done it before.


----------



## ZeroSignal

My bad.


----------



## furyinternal

??


----------



## Desecrated

EVERY 
BODY 
HAS 
DON.E 
IT


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> EVERYB.mad:ODY:mad HaS DoN.E IT



Noob.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> fixed
> it


----------



## Randy

E-xactly.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I
 L  O  V  E 
 L  A  M  P


----------



## Randy

I
LOVE
CTHULHU


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> EVERY
> BODY
> HAS
> AIDS





RENT ftw!


----------



## Groff

IS
THIS
ORIGINAL
?


----------



## Groff

WTF? It messed up the  after the L and I can't fix it!


----------



## Groff

Makes me look like a noob!


----------



## Groff

Damnitt, WTH?


----------



## Groff

OMGWTFBBW?


----------



## Groff

HHDDVVDDBVD!


----------



## Groff

Oh no it's manbearpig!


----------



## Groff

w00tcakes


----------



## Groff

Victor w00ten?


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Oh no it's manbearpig!



MANBEARPIG MUST DIE


----------



## Randy

Half-Shark-Alligator, Half Man.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## Randy

Nipple poopy pants, goodbye.


----------



## guitarplayerone

TheMissing said:


> Victor w00ten?



I knew it! Vic Wooten is really...


















MANBEARPIG!


----------



## furyinternal

Cyanide & Happiness @ Explosm.net


----------



## Thomas




----------



## Groff

Thomas said:


>





I just HAD to make that look like a penis didn't i?


----------



## Groff

i'm such a dumbass


----------



## Groff

A death metal band?
That's extracurriculariffic!


----------



## Groff

DENTIST
Chugga jigga wugga
DELI STYLE
Chugga jigga wugga


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Groff

We should get this thread to 55,000 tonite. I'll be able to help with that later on.


----------



## Groff

Wynonna's got herself, a big brown beaver...


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Randy

"I like juuuuuuuice." - Jens


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## furyinternal




----------



## Randy

I'm a paladin with 18 charisma and 97 HP. I can use my Helm Of Disintegration and do 1D4 damage.


----------



## furyinternal




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrus


----------



## Randy

View Profile: newamerikangospel

Latest Reputation Received =


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Randy

Weinus. and. Whathead.


----------



## furyinternal

blargh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeya!


----------



## furyinternal

floop


----------



## Randy

Diabolical Masquerade sounds kinda like King Diamond, just, not as good.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E?



Hm... yeah, maybe?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis

another E.


----------



## D-EJ915

haha


----------



## D-EJ915

zanzibar!


----------



## g3rmanium

> E.


.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zanzibar!



I never understood you and your motivation, Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I never understood you and your motivation, Jeff.



The motivation of E


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> zanzibar!



Madagascar


----------



## MorbidTravis

rusty cooley owns


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> The motivation of E


----------



## g3rmanium

MorbidTravis said:


> rusty cooley owns



Post clip or get the fuck out.



No, wait. Post something. Ok?


----------



## D-EJ915

zing!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis

zing!, wow it's something new


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zing!



Blab.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> zing!, wow it's something new



Feel free to add your amazing creativity!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Blab.



Blob.


----------



## Apophis

bulb ????????????


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Psychoface

E! Elimination!  overkillllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Psychoface

^everyone saying E! just reminded me of them right off the bat lol!


----------



## Randy

Zanzibar=Metal Gear


----------



## Bound

Solid Snake ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Psychoface said:


> E! Elimination!  overkillllllllllllllllllllllllll




I've heard that solo a billion times.


----------



## Desecrated

hahahaha, E! limination, hahahah


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wat


----------



## Randy

g o o d n i g h t

EDIT:5485!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

neue seite


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/45688-spectacular.html#post814240


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> neue seite


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

ZOMG NEW BLOG POST LAWLSBBQWTFBBQROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## furyinternal

If I want to embed a soundclick player-thingy-maboob how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Zepp88

furyinternal said:


> If I want to embed a soundclick player-thingy-maboob how would I go about doing that?



Try just pasting the link? I'm not sure how to embed it.


----------



## furyinternal

SoundClick artist: Derek Morris - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Hallo J0hann


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

You know what I'm dreading?


Learning to program drums


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You know what I'm dreading?
> 
> 
> Learning to program drums



Oh I did that, too...




















































































...more than ten years ago.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh I did that, too...
> ...more than ten years ago.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



 Zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zepp88



You're 27. I'm barely 20. I think you might have a head start on me


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You're 27. I'm barely 20. I think you might have a head start on me



When it comes to programming drums, yes.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> When it comes to programming drums, yes.



Cool!


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Cool!



Thanks.


----------



## Mattmc74

do be do be dooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ne14muddin said:


> do be do be dooooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning,


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello D-secrated!


----------



## Desecrated

hello jOI!han


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## furyinternal

jar


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Apophis

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## furyinternal

snag


----------



## g3rmanium

furyinternal said:


> jar



JAR.


----------



## furyinternal

g3rmanium said:


> JAR.



 

jar


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26 Hi Johann


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## g3rmanium

furyinternal said:


> jar



 

.jar

_OR_

JAR


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Chris!


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Randy

E=MC2


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## Groff

101 dalmations


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

55,000


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> E=MC2



You're makin' that up.


----------



## Groff

Wait... so E=MC in base 2?


----------



## Randy

You're such a jerk... I couldn't figure out how to make "squared" and you had to go pick on me.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

lawls


----------



## Randy

LASREVINU


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

E! = big mac, mc hammer and 2 girls one cup.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ftw


----------



## Randy

I almost feel like I've seen this video some time lately...?

EDIT: I'm guessing I'm the only person here who doesn't know how to post consecutive replies without automerging?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I almost feel like I've seen this video some time lately...?
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing I'm the only person here who doesn't know how to post consecutive replies without automerging?



You have to pay to do that.


----------



## D-EJ915

yyyyyyy


----------



## Randy

Ah ha. You're gonna have to pay for this! 

*draws sword from sheath


----------



## D-EJ915

oh really


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

SCHWING!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> You're such a jerk... I couldn't figure out how to make "squared" and you had to go pick on me.



I don't know how to either.



Oh wait... ²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²

Alt + 253


----------



## Groff

E²


----------



## Groff

There's only been 30 or so posts since my 100 post spree...


----------



## Groff

La²


----------



## Groff

E=MC²


----------



## Groff

²


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Randy

LA!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

55555 coming up


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> 55555 coming up



Ever listened to Pink Floyd's album, the Division Bell? Very cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## arnoroth661

To 55555!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E²



That would be totally awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> There's only been 30 or so posts since my 100 post spree...



I bought some snowshoes, sorry...


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E=MC²



F
U
C
K

Y
O
U
!
​


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw I slightly modded my avatar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Added a little bit of whitespace.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ya.


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Bound

It looks better...


----------



## Bound

adds a little


----------



## Bound

bit of depth....


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Bound

and enhances...


----------



## Bound

your profile...


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> bit of depth....



Yeah, cropped it too much the first time.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> La?




BaHnAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## Bound

I just got


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> your profile...



Ah.


----------



## Bound

home from work


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> BaHnAH!


----------



## Bound

and it feels...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes?


----------



## Bound

good to sit


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mhyeah.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


>




BaH-NAH nahBahNahBAH  BahnahnanahanaBAHNAH!


----------



## Apophis

yay too


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> BaH-NAH nahBahNahBAH  BahnahnanahanaBAHNAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> yay too



Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm not afraid.


----------



## g3rmanium

Smokin' fearless boogie, the thrill is gone.


----------



## g3rmanium

<cue solo>


----------



## Bound

I concede....


----------



## g3rmanium

36 22 36!


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## Desecrated

gjlpjhö


----------



## Apophis

BLAM


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> I concede....


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> BLAM



What's so fucking funny about "blam"?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

tt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis

There's not something funny in it, it's funny to say this again


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> There's not something funny in it, it's funny to say this again



 blam.


----------



## Desecrated

BLAM Füre alle.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> BLAM Füre alle.



Yeah blam.  BLAM!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



aL


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45769-urgent-question.html#post816158


----------



## Apophis

answered


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wgeeee


----------



## Desecrated

:accentual:


----------



## Apophis

dead


----------



## Desecrated

DEAD


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## yevetz

rawr


----------



## arnoroth661

Picstory soon.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

lala


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45781-picture-story.html#post816381


----------



## yevetz

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45781-picture-story.html#post816381



rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

yevetz said:


> rawr



 again. Updated.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/45781-picture-story.html


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Kotex

Ah jeez....


My syphilis is acting up again... -_-


----------



## arnoroth661

Kotex said:


> Ah jeez....
> 
> 
> My syphilis is acting up again... -_-


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Ah jeez....
> 
> 
> My syphilis is acting up again... -_-


----------



## Desecrated

good morning.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohhh yeah!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> good morning.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ohhh yeah!



syphillis smoothie.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


>



Want some herpes?


----------



## Mattmc74

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!



They're free.


----------



## Desecrated

yes herpes, bring it on zepp, all 18 wheels man.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yes herpes, bring it on zepp, all 18 wheels man.



All yours.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yah


----------



## Mattmc74

EEEKK!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> EEEKK!!!



:herpestruckin:


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


>



I'm getting you a lot lizard for your birthday. 




A dirty one too.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sweet!!! I love lizards!!


----------



## Jason

Got Clap?


----------



## Mattmc74

Got Genital Warts?!?!?!


----------



## Mattmc74

1 hour and I get to leave work and go home to sleep!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> 1 hour and I get to leave work and go home to sleep!!!!!



Hell yeah dude, I've got over an hour left.


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm getting paid to type this


----------



## Desecrated

I want to get paid to.


----------



## Mattmc74

everybody wants to get paid!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want to get paid to.



 You'll have to work for it


----------



## Mattmc74

TRUE


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> TRUE



 Hard


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm not right at this moment but I was busting ass when i got here


----------



## Zepp88

You work with computers, you're not supposed to work hard.

Sheesh I thought we all knew that.


----------



## Mattmc74

I don't work with computers! They work for me!! HAHAHAA


----------



## Desecrated

1,


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm a machine mechanic. Someone has to fix the machines that make Ziploc bags when they break down!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> I'm a machine mechanic. Someone has to fix the machines that make Ziploc bags when they break down!



Sounds fun. I wanna make a giant ziploc bag and encase my world in it.


----------



## Mattmc74

Then your whole world will stay fresh for a long time!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> Then your whole world will stay fresh for a long time!



And dry.


----------



## Mattmc74

Well i'm outta here! Going to clean up,put away my tools and get ready to go home. Sleep well all


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

I'm bored, entertain me!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm bored, entertain me!



KRAMER!!!!! DAMNIT!!!!!!!! DO WANT!!!!!!!!

                                                            
fear the


----------



## Zepp88

GAS


----------



## Desecrated

Get a kramer then ?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## arnoroth661

,


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> All yours.



:herpestruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :herpestruckin:



Haha, I was SOOO sure you would say that.


----------



## g3rmanium

btw. did Steinberger ever do a sevenstring? I guess not, right?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## ZeroSignal

no


----------



## ZeroSignal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Talk is cheap motherfucker!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

55200!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

BLa.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## g3rmanium

!.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## ZeroSignal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html



No.


----------



## ZeroSignal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.htmlhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/45833-thou-shalt-always-kill.html


----------



## budda

what part of NO dont you understand?

oh.. ireland.. irish.. probably drunk.. lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

Slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur slur


----------



## ZeroSignal

Actually I'm a straight edge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Wrong!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Wrong!



 Coult it be... that I was... wrong...


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Apophis

hallo g3rmanium


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Coult it be... that I was... wrong...



The short answer is... Yes.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Metal pants will BF you in the M


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> hallo g3rmanium


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> The short answer is... Yes.



The shorter answer is... E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> The shorter answer is... E.


----------



## Apophis

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> The shorter answer is... E.



No that's the REALLY short answer.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> No that's the REALLY short answer.



Anyway.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## ZeroSignal

[]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## g3rmanium

§$.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Mwah ha ha ha ha!



pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> pwnt.



Ruarc = 1
Internet = 0


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

pizza och läskeblask med citron och isbitar.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> pizza och läskeblask med citron och isbitar.



Post pics?


----------



## ZeroSignal

777


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

0.


----------



## ZeroSignal

7777


----------



## Desecrated

107622


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## ZeroSignal

:johann:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

ih


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> :johann:



:johann:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ih



What happened to your pizza?


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> :johann:



 :nohann:


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> What happened to your pizza?



I ate it, Hard, Fast, and sexy.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> :nohann:



:johann:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I ate it, Hard, Fast, and sexy.



Shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Lee

Q.


----------



## Mattmc74

R.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

:j0hann!:


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## arnoroth661

horse


----------



## arnoroth661

chris for giving us this torment


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Zepp88

KRAMER STRIKER 7 GAS


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...project-comercial-thingy-30-seconds-long.html


----------



## Zepp88

INSANE WITH RAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

How come ???


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp be happy


----------



## Mattmc74

I want a Sam Adams!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> Zepp be happy



Send me Eds Kramer Striker 7 and we'll talk.


----------



## Mattmc74

I would if I could my man


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> I would if I could my man



Or a ziplock poncho


----------



## Zepp88

ALL YOUR SHIPS ARE BURNED.


----------



## Mattmc74

True. But I really could make a ziploc poncho!! No Shit!!! Or maybe I will make a guitar body out of ziploc bags. That could totally be done!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> True. But I really could make a ziploc poncho!! No Shit!!! Or maybe I will make a guitar body out of ziploc bags. That could totally be done!!!



A Ziploc clothing line would be hillarious


----------



## Mattmc74

Thats funny! Ziploc see tru undaroos


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> Thats funny! Ziploc see tru undaroos


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

I can see the ad now - Ziploc panties! Keep your goodies fresh!!!


----------



## Zepp88

ne14muddin said:


> I can see the ad now - Ziploc panties! Keep your goodies fresh!!!



 

Drop a box of baking soda in there!


----------



## Mattmc74

Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!





zEEEplock.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> zEEEplock.



Hallo Mike. Na, alles klar?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, alles klar?



Hallo Johann. Ja, was ist los? 




















kramer striker 7


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium said:
> 
> 
> 
> E.
> 
> 
> 
> E.
Click to expand...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann. Ja, was ist los?



Scheiße, ich muß aus Versehen ein Skript gelöscht haben und hab kein Backup.  



Zepp88 said:


> kramer striker 7


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Scheiße, ich muß aus Versehen ein Skript gelöscht haben und hab kein Backup.



Was? Ein Skript? Schreibst du fuer Versehen oder??


----------



## Zepp88

Ich hab ja ein thread uber Kramer Striker 7


----------



## g3rmanium

E0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was? Ein Skript? Schreibst du fuer Versehen oder??



Ich hatte ein Skript, das Backlinks aus meinen Logs extrahiert und in meinem Tumblelog postet.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hatte ein Skript, das Backlinks aus meinen Logs extrahiert und in meinem Tumblelog postet.



Ahso.....


Was aber Vernsehen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich hab ja ein thread uber Kramer Striker 7



Ach und wo?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.....
> 
> 
> Was aber Vernsehen?



Ich wollte das Skript gar nicht löschen, muß wohl mal zuviel gelöscht haben.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach und wo?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/45809-kramer-striker-7-gas-thread.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/45809-kramer-striker-7-gas-thread.html



Danke.


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Danke.






GASing!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Zepp88

*E!*


----------



## g3rmanium

BLah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> *E!*



Das ist total richtig, Mike.


----------



## Desecrated

NE!in


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT


----------



## ZeroSignal

:nohannforjohann:


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...project-comercial-thingy-30-seconds-long.html OM NOM NOM!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Desecrated

gnösk


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> gnösk



börpski.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Boff you!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> börpski.



I agree


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

In Soviet Russia...


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I agree


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E'




E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Shit it's the cops!


----------



## Bound

RUN!


----------



## g3rmanium

_E._


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Bound said:


> RUN!



NOOoOOoo They got Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> NOOoOOoo They got Johann!



 

Are you trying to get on my nerves, n00b?


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Are you trying to get on my nerves, n00b?



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Ja.


 
Then  you!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Er. No you're ok there.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Er. No you're ok there.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>



E.


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## ZeroSignal

:nohann:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## D-EJ915

up!!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E²




whoah


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> E²




how did you type that?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

E³


----------



## D-EJ915

E¼


----------



## D-EJ915

777&#8311;&#8311;&#8311;


----------



## Bound

Damnit, my lappy won't do alt codes..... makes me miss my good ol compy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> whoah


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> how did you type that?



With my keyboard.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> E³



Jeff has got it.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Bound

Don't frown!


----------



## D-EJ915

cheapass


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



Wie gehts?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



No. Just E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

NQ?


----------



## Bound

NA


----------



## Bound

NM!


----------



## Bound

NDA?


----------



## Bound

NWA?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## loktide

I R


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

why  ?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> I R



U LWYS R


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> why  ?



It's the only way to go!


----------



## Desecrated

Okey


----------



## g3rmanium

%!


----------



## Desecrated

ou


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Okey



YEAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> why  ?



CUZ I DUNT LYK HAPEENZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> CUZ I DUNT LYK HAPEENZ



YA!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## g3rmanium

´´*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß.


----------



## g3rmanium

__


----------



## g3rmanium

G3!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bap.


----------



## g3rmanium

%%%


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

Ä.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Bap.




 the bap pwns all


----------



## Desecrated

congrats to loktide for his 1000 post.


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> congrats to loktide for his 1000 post.



i didn't even notice


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Ä.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> i didn't even notice


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## Desecrated

> With my face smashed against the concrete
> I kinda find it hard to speak
> The inevitable freedom of oppression
> And I stay down
> 
> Kneel down to our masters
> That left us to die
> We'll get our taste of freedom
> Licking the pavement clean
> 
> Obey the truth or suffer the consequence
> Smilling face with teeth kicked in
> We nod and we move along
> We nod as we sing along
> 
> Kneel down to our gods
> That left us to die
> We'll get our taste of freedom
> Licking the pavement clean
> 
> Give praise to our opportunities
> Give thanx with our hands tied
> We laugh when patted on the back
> And then we die
> 
> And I still believe every word - And all the great heroes
> And I still believe every word - And all the grand promises
> And I still believe every word - And all the stunning progress
> And I still believe every word - And still I stay down
> 
> I have nothing
> So I get my head kicked in
> Won't make a sound
> Thanks again


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Bound

e?


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!



Yeah.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La²


----------



## Groff

La! 55,500!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> e?



I can definitely see some potential.


----------



## g3rmanium

&&&.


----------



## loktide

*quad damage*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> *quad damage*


----------



## Bound

*Unstopable*


----------



## Bound

*RAMPAGE*


----------



## Bound

*KILLING SPREE*


----------



## Bound

*GOD-LIKE*


----------



## Bound

*Bound has ended bound's killing spree*


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

jakahaka soka no kokorokodokomoiba


----------



## Desecrated

Apophis get in the chat


----------



## Desecrated

3.33 PM


----------



## g3rmanium

UU.


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> *GOD-LIKE*



<taunt>You suck!</taunt>


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

*55555!!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

Apophis if you see this, get in the chat. Pm's take to long time.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blap.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

emoticon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> emoticon.


----------



## Bound

poopsmithing


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy

To never feel the pain...


----------



## Lee

loktide said:


>


----------



## Randy

:spam:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

:ihatespam:


----------



## Randy

:ihatemaps:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

That "Swing Wing" thing had me in fucking tears. What stupid shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

Spamburger =


----------



## Desecrated

Sounds good


----------



## Randy

Spamasaurus Rex


----------



## Desecrated

Works to.


----------



## Randy

Soft tissue.


----------



## Desecrated

4222!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Randy

The time between posts on here is excruciating sometimes.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Randy

Christmas time.


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Christmas time.



Holy shit, I thought I only took a two hour nap!


----------



## Randy

Nope. Christmas time. Buy me things.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Nope. Christmas time. Buy me things.



I can has ENGL Invader 150???


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I can has ENGL Invader 150???



Indeed.


----------



## Bound

I can has Engl Savage 120?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt.


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> I can has Engl Savage 120?



Indeed.


----------



## arnoroth661

levelhead86 said:


> The time between posts on here is excruciating sometimes.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

Dude gimme your lunch money


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

That class sucked.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Jon

durp,durp,durp


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Desecrated.


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Desecrated.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Desecrated.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann-


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Desecrated.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

zz.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide

tach


----------



## Desecrated

chaty


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

II.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E()


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## Desecrated

Ä!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## Desecrated

Alzheimer-taskforce


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

//


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis

I see you always enjoy when I'm here


----------



## Desecrated

Apophis, get in the chat.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## arnoroth661

School!


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> School!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

)).


----------



## g3rmanium

((.


----------



## g3rmanium

\\\


----------



## g3rmanium

///


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## smueske

/// \\\


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

symbols


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> )).



(.Y.)


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

qqq


----------



## Lee

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Ivan




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

I want an RG 7620


----------



## D-EJ915

yahhhh


----------



## Randy

RG


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Randy

HI JOHANN


----------



## g3rmanium

55700!


----------



## Groff

Man i'm so tired today


----------



## Groff

i'm in a complete fog


----------



## Groff

Wish I could just take a nap


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La.  

:truckin:



[action=g3rmanium]wonders where Zepp88 is.[/action]


----------



## Groff

Oooh here she comes, watch out boys she'll chew you up. oooh here she comes, she's a n00b eater.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

It's a one eyed one horned flying purple n00bie eater


----------



## Groff

:spacetruckin:


----------



## Groff

:w00t:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Fail Wynn

Phail U'in


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

Don't hate me because i'm not beautiful.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Groff

...No wait, it's not


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Groff

A baseball bat?


----------



## Groff

Now break it down and FREEZE!


----------



## Groff

La²


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Don't hate me because i'm not beautiful.



Nobody does.


----------



## ZeroSignal

TheMissing said:


> It's peanut butter jelly time!



 or videos.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baah.


----------



## Groff

I don't get the whole "Rick Roll'd" joke


----------



## Groff

Nor do I think the "I love lamp" thing is funny at all. It's just stupid.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Watch this:


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


> or videos.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I don't get the whole "Rick Roll'd" joke



Look here for an explanation.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Look here for an explanation: YouTube - RickRoll'D



Seen the video, just don't really get what's so funny. It's cheezy, definately.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Seen the video, just don't really get what's so funny. It's cheezy, definately.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Groff

I'm about to go take a nap on the bathroom floor


----------



## Groff

definately tired


----------



## Groff

*yawn*


----------



## Groff

"Oh, and newbie... You didn't sleep with her did you?"
"Oh, GOD no!"


----------



## Groff

Pwnage!


----------



## Groff

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

I don't get it, Chris.


----------



## Lee

I don't know.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I don't know.


----------



## ZeroSignal

@ 4:43


----------



## arnoroth661

I forgot to go to work last night.  They could have called me!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

The synchronized dancing was funny


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## ZeroSignal

@ 1:23

Screw it just watch the whole thing!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

s


----------



## ZeroSignal

sfh


----------



## Lee

Dubyah Tee Eff


----------



## ZeroSignal

sfhj


----------



## D-EJ915

new page woot


----------



## smueske

woot


----------



## Randy

That.Is.Totally.Fucked


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> That.Is.Totally.Fucked



What is?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

that is


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## D-EJ915

win


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## ibznorange

I wish vampires really ovulated


----------



## Zepp88

hALLO

hALLO
hALLOO HALLOH AhloOO HALOOO HhLAOOO HAHhlLLOOO HALOOO AHLLLOOO AHHWLLOO AHHHLOOA HHALOAALALHAHAH OALALH AHAOAOL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALOLLOSSSHAHAHAOLWOAH HALOOH AHLOOHA L










































































































hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> hALLO
> 
> hALLO
> hALLOO HALLOH AhloOO HALOOO HhLAOOO HAHhlLLOOO HALOOO AHLLLOOO AHHWLLOO AHHHLOOA HHALOAALALHAHAH OALALH AHAOAOL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALOLLOSSSHAHAHAOLWOAH HALOOH AHLOOHA L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hallo Johann.



QUOTED!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> QUOTED!



ACH!


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E>



Br00


Tulz


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ACH!



FACH!


----------



## Despised_0515

so I just ate a donut... more please.


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> so I just ate a donut... more please.



mmm doughnuts


----------



## Despised_0515

donuts and starbucks... mmmmmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> so I just ate a donut... more please.


----------



## Zepp88

I am incredibly tired


----------



## g3rmanium

&&l


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I am incredibly tired


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Entertain me!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.



Ich glaub, ich hol mir noch a Brezn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Entertain me!



Nein.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

I haven't used HitTail much in the last two weeks or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Desecrated.


----------



## Desecrated

hello johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Jonathan.



?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ?



Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Last Online: Today
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,248
Thanked: 180

Real Name: *Jonathan*


----------



## Zepp88

He has a name!


----------



## Desecrated

This is madness!!!
No this is Jonathan!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> He has a name!



I thought you was mike ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> This is madness!!!
> No this is Jonathan!!!





What's going on in your profile pic?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought you was mike ?



I be Mike yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What's going on in your profile pic?



I'm selling Air.


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm selling Air.



That's.....interesting......


----------



## Desecrated

People need high quality Air, I sell it. I can has fortune.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> People need high quality Air, I sell it. I can has fortune.



Swede air must be pretty bad.


----------



## Desecrated

BTW zeppo, did you get your second golden bar recently ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Swede air must be pretty bad.



Yes, thats why I import air from the alps, then blow it between the legs of virgin boys in Calcutta before storing it for 90 days in a handmade bottle.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> BTW zeppo, did you get your second golden bar recently ?



Yep, last week I think


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yes, thats why I import air from the alps, then blow it between the legs of virgin boys in Calcutta before storing it for 90 days in a handmade bottle.



 

I'll take 5


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm selling Air.


----------



## Desecrated

Administer that flex all you want, you deserve it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'll take 5



Bottles or virgin boys ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Bottles or virgin boys ?



 


Bottles. 





<----POST COUNT.


----------



## Desecrated

almost 4k, good for you.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 15,935
D-EJ915 9,465
Desecrated 4,177
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,182
TheMissing 2,056
Lee 1,824
playstopause 1,067
Lucky Seven 1,040
arnoroth661 992
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 730
yevetz 661
loktide 500
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
levelhead86 407
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
ZeroSignal 350
Buzz762 320
Bound 283
nitelightboy 261
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Stitch 225


----------



## Zepp88

ostwhoretruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

Hell yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Bottles or virgin boys ?



ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 15,935
> D-EJ915 9,465
> Desecrated 4,177
> Alpo 3,653
> Naren 2,780
> Zepp88 2,182
> TheMissing 2,056
> Lee 1,824
> playstopause 1,067
> Lucky Seven 1,040
> arnoroth661 992
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 730
> yevetz 661
> loktide 500
> JPMDan 431
> NegaTiveXero 418
> levelhead86 407
> JJ Rodriguez 399
> Seedawakener 394
> HotRodded7321 384
> ZeroSignal 350
> Buzz762 320
> Bound 283
> nitelightboy 261
> Makelele 235
> technomancer 232
> Stitch 225



I pwn Jeff.


----------



## Zepp88

I like that kitteh


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> ALL OF THEM!



We can make a special Michael Jackson version for you


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I pwn Jeff.



You pwn everybody.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Yummehs.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## loktide

: /


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You pwn everybody.



Sigged!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> : /


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

%%%,


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blaff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

uuI.


----------



## Desecrated

Yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E':d


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E""


----------



## Lee

I'm really close to buying a Strat body from Warmoth


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I'm really close to buying a Strat body from Warmoth



Made of E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Like.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Made of E?



AldEr. Close enough.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> AldEr. Close enough.



yEs.


----------



## g3rmanium

G³.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

77.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Almost to 56,000


----------



## Groff

I'll go on a posting spree later.


----------



## smueske

Baaa


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I'll go on a killing spree later.



Fixed.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

No more deals child, it is your flesh we want to experience, not your skill at bargaining.

inhead:


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

I was totally expecting Carrie.


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Randy

E.


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> I was totally expecting Carrie.



GOTCHA!


----------



## Randy

Bastard. 




























































I bet you were expecting a "lol" face...

GOTCHA!


----------



## D-EJ915

eww flash


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I bet you were expecting a "lol" face...
> 
> GOTCHA!



Personally, I was expecting


----------



## poisonelvis

hmm.


----------



## Randy

Hey poisonelvis. 

Long time no see.



TheMissing said:


> Personally, I was expecting



GOTCH-U-2!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

*Graveworm - The Machine FTW!*


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah.


----------



## Randy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46018-s-what-exactly-squint.html#post825509


----------



## g3rmanium

Woff.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46018-s-what-exactly-squint.html#post825509



I've got my first fan.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

:lolcat:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttY!!!


----------



## Randy

Grow a fucking tumor.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.



done


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Grow a fucking tumor.


----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.



Done.



Bound said:


>



Kindergarten Cop FTMFW!


----------



## Bound

Oh yes, my friend. Oh yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

Thanks, you all rule.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E-rep!



You got some from me before you even said anything


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> You got some from me before you even said anything


----------



## Randy

*PAGE 5597*


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



Be grateful


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Be grateful



Be a hot, sexy, naked chick with big hooters. And then take pictures.

*NOW*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Bound

*Beep Beep*


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

TRIPLEPOST


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Be a hot, sexy, naked chick with big hooters. And then take pictures.
> 
> *NOW*



*Dr. Evil voice* ...Perhaps later.


----------



## Bound

*QUAD DAMAGE*


----------



## Bound

*Lee ended Bound's post rampage*


----------



## Bound

I will pull off an unstopable, I will


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## B Lopez

You guys are slacking.


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> *Lee ended Bound's post rampage*


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## B Lopez

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 15,992
D-EJ915 9,480
Desecrated 4,185
Alpo 3,653
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,186


----------



## Zepp88

Post.


----------



## D-EJ915

postage!


----------



## arnoroth661

B Lopez said:


> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 15,992
> D-EJ915 9,480
> Desecrated 4,185
> Alpo 3,653
> Naren 2,780
> Zepp88 2,186



I've kinda lost enthusiasm for the 100k reply thread. Lots of stuff going on right now.  

Sorry guys.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww sad


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> I've kinda lost enthusiasm for the 100k reply thread. Lots of stuff going on right now.
> 
> Sorry guys.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Be grateful


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

56000!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Despised_0515

since we're at 56k and all...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Despised_0515

waffles...


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> waffles...



IS ALL I DO! SSHHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

_U._


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## Zepp88

Rowdy Redneck Geetar Of DOOOOOOOOM


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Rowdy Redneck Geetar Of DOOOOOOOOM



Bla?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bla?


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


> IS ALL I DO! SSHHIT!



 yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


>



 


 

 yeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



QFT!


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

I'm having a morning


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


>



 i say waffle, you say...


----------



## g3rmanium

zz.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> i say waffle, you say...



 

 maybe?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm having a morning


----------



## Zepp88

EIER


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> EIER



 WEISSBIER 

Übrigens: Letztens hab ich Hacker-Pschorr probiert, das war auch gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


> maybe?



syrup... mmmm


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> WEISSBIER
> 
> Übrigens: Letztens hab ich Hacker-Pschorr probiert, das war auch gut.



Ja? Ich hab es nicht getrunken. Weissbier oder?


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> syrup... mmmm



SPRECH DEUTSCH!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja? Ich hab es nicht getrunken. Weissbier oder?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## Zepp88

Und es hat die "plop top"


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und es hat die "plop top"



 An Bügelverschluß?

Jo ich weiß auch net, warum die Bayern sowas auf ein Weißbier machen.


----------



## g3rmanium

O,


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> An Bügelverschluß?
> 
> Jo ich weiß auch net, warum die Bayern sowas auf ein Weißbier machen.






Bayern = DUNKEL LAGER!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I like that kitteh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bayern = DUNKEL LAGER!!



Lager? WTF?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Lager? WTF?



 Du bist nicht Deutsche 


TRINK ES!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du bist nicht Deutsche
> 
> 
> TRINK ES!



* NAIN! *


----------



## g3rmanium

Cla.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> * NAIN! *


----------



## g3rmanium

_I._


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> _I._



E#


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E#


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ob das hier  ein Weißbier ist?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ob das hier  ein Weißbier ist?



*slorp*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> *slorp*



*gulp*


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Zepp88

Bier hier! Bier hier!



 Keksen


----------



## Desecrated

kex


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier hier! Bier hier!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



I know there are more words to that


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I know there are more words to that


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



I dont' know them


Bier hier! Bier Hier! Yarr!!! Garble garble!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier hier! Bier Hier! Yarr!!! Garble garble!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

99.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E//


----------



## Groff

Good morning everyone


----------



## g3rmanium

E\\


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Good morning everyone



oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium

$$$.


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

%%.


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## Apophis

welcome g3rmanium


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Groff

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas


----------



## Groff

Bananas have what plants crave


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Groff

It's got electrolytes!


----------



## Apophis

96


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Bananas rule


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

I don't have class today


----------



## Apophis

")


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I don't have class today



Super great.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Super great.



Of course, nobody informed me until I had already taken a shower, eaten breakfast and was halfway to class, but that's alright. People in this state freak out if anything frozen even touches the ground


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



I answered your question in the next reply.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I answered your question in the next reply.



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.





Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E))


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## Lee

E&#8734;


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E&#8734;


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

F.


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## metallatem

aeiou


----------



## Lee




----------



## metallatem

sometimes y


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Nice postings lee


----------



## Lee

Oh, there's more.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

And for the grand finale, the greatest seven page essay ever written.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

poor teachers


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Groff

That essay was epic.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page! yay!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Alpo

God damn PC doesn't want to connect to the god damn netfuckingwork.  I'm forced to browse on my brand new PS3. This isn't too bad actually. It's a bit slow, but it supports my mouse and keyboard.


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Emiliano

why teh h33l my girlfriend l3ft m33333333333333333333 

i wanna blinky lightssssssss


----------



## ZeroSignal

Emiliano said:


> why teh h33l my girlfriend l3ft m33333333333333333333


----------



## Emiliano

oh noeeees me do not want automergeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Emiliano

Chris said:


> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.
> 
> Rules: No porn, no NWS, same as the rest of OT. Post-whore at will. Those of you hating spam threads, just ignore this one when it comes up in a New Threads search.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw.
> 
> Go.



this may be the most relevant post???


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> huzzah!



Clearly THIS is the most relevant post.


----------



## Alpo

Woohoo! My PC is online again!


----------



## D-EJ915

relevance means nothing!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> relevance means nothing! Pork Flavored Soda is the only thing I need



fixed.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

yyytttrrreeewwwqqq


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> That essay was epic.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Apophis said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> yyytttrrreeewwwqqq


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


>





EDIT: Dammit! Friendly fire!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


----------



## Bound

WHATS GOIN ON IN HERE GUYZ???!??!?!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

not much bound!!!


----------



## Bound

howdy, partnah.


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

I just ate dinner


----------



## Bound

Me too... I had me some pizza... mmmmm mmm good.


----------



## arnoroth661

Just got off work, and my girlfriend is being nice and she's sewing the hole in my pants. 

How are ya'll?


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> Just got off work, and my girlfriend is being nice and she's sewing the hole in my pants.
> 
> How are ya'll?



FTW! and im good (in spite of my msn being a ghost town) hbu?


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> FTW! and im good (in spite of my msn being a ghost town) hbu?


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


>



shweeett.... and its 9:30 meaning my Gf will be home soon
w00t


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> shweeett.... and its 9:30 meaning my Gf will be home soon
> w00t



fap fap fap fap...


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> fap fap fap fap...



!!!!priceless


----------



## Bound

too good!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> !!!!priceless



I was kinda afraid you'd be like 17 and say "... what?"


----------



## Bound

hows the f50 treatin ya, arnoroth?


----------



## D-EJ915

Sakura-Con 2008


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> I was kinda afraid you'd be like 17 and say "... what?"



nah man


----------



## arnoroth661

Bound said:


> hows the f50 treatin ya, arnoroth?



    TUBES


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> TUBES



bet your really pissing off the neighbours


----------



## Lee

Psychoface said:


> bet your really pissing off the neighbours



I'm going home for the weekend, and my valveking is waiting  Once I get some decent pickups in my RG520, it'll rip


----------



## Psychoface

Lee said:


> I'm going home for the weekend, and my valveking is waiting  Once I get some decent pickups in my RG520, it'll rip



F*********************************K YEAH!!!!


----------



## Bound

arnoroth661 said:


> TUBES




Oh yes, my friend, oh yes!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

DEAD BODIES FALLING ALL AROUND ME!!!


----------



## Bound

f*ckin 'a


----------



## arnoroth661

Psychoface said:


> bet your really pissing off the neighbours



I do when I go over to my drummer's house... Crank it to max volume.  All the instruments (drums, bass, guitar) sound the same volume to me because I'm wearing earplugs.


----------



## Zepp88

14 year old canadian girl.


----------



## Lucky Seven

How do you like my tone on this? School Sucks 81 - Putfile.com (don't mind that the recording is sloppy)


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> 14 year old canadian girl.


I see


----------



## Desecrated

okay


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> okay



FACE!


----------



## RonGriff

MySpace.com - Flothru - LEWISTON, Maine - Metal / Blues / Rock - www.myspace.com/flothru


----------



## D-EJ915

hppa


----------



## Zepp88

RonGriff said:


> MySpace.com - Flothru - LEWISTON, Maine - Metal / Blues / Rock - www.myspace.com/flothru


----------



## Desecrated

snorpåse


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> snorpåse



Go make friends with Finland.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Go make friends with Finland.



NEVER!!!! Sauna-bathing alcoholic half-russian bastards.


----------



## D-EJ915

analcaust


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> NEVER!!!! Sauna-bathing alcoholic half-russian bastards.






Amorphis will pwn your face with Finnish folklore.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Amorphis will pwn your face with Finnish folklore.



They borrowed half there stuff from us anyway. We stole all of our stuff from everyone else


----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Desecrated

I can't spell, it's to early in the morning. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> tatas


----------



## D-EJ915

look at the namm pics


----------



## Zepp88

<-- POST COUNT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> NEVER!!!! Sauna-bathing alcoholic half-russian bastards.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Sharkfinland.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sharkfinland.



Hallo Mike. Na, wie gehts.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, wie gehts.



Hallo J0hann.

Ich bin ja Mude.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0hann.
> 
> Ich bin ja Mude.



Dein Avatar sieht auch müde aus.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dein Avatar sieht auch müde aus.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Mein Avatar ist immer so fresh and so clean!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mein Avatar ist immer so fresh and so clean!



Quatsch.


----------



## Desecrated

blues for allan


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Quatsch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

So ich hol mir a Brezn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> So ich hol mir a Brezn.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

T&


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Zu spät.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zu spät.



Mist. 


Ich hab nusse.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

busshållplats


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mist.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nusse.



Dicke Nüsse?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dicke Nüsse?



 

Ja. Gleich.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja. Gleich.


----------



## g3rmanium

T&


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

==.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## g3rmanium

O_O


----------



## g3rmanium

Vlaaa?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Face taster.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Face taster.



Plop plop plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Desecrated

sounds nice.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> sounds nice.


----------



## g3rmanium

==


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

56300!


----------



## g3rmanium

X..


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## g3rmanium

O,O


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> O,O


O rly?


----------



## g3rmanium

==.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> O rly?



Ivan...


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Ivan...


What? That looks just like that owl... O,O 

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blab.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> What? That looks just like that owl... O,O







Ivan said:


> E!



E!


----------



## Ivan

Ich hab niemals geglaubt das die ärzte interesant sein können...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Ivan

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Ich hab niemals geglaubt das die ärzte interesant sein können...



warum nicht, ist doch eine klasse Band.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lll.


----------



## g3rmanium

//.


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> warum nicht, ist doch eine klasse Band.


Ja. Echt klasse. 

Es war einmal ein Konzert, bei dem Bella und Farin, 'Rod, wir wollen dich ficken' gesungen haben. Es war echt lustig. Hast du das gesehen?


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Ja. Echt klasse.
> 
> Es war einmal ein Konzert, bei dem Bella und Farin, 'Rod, wir wollen dich ficken' gesungen haben. Es war echt lustig. Hast du das gesehen?



Nein. URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Ivan

I takes me forever to write a proper reply in German... 

Anyways, it seems that that part is from a song called Rock Rendezvous, and it's all over youtube... I didn't know that. 

Another thing. Would you be so kind to send me the schematic of that multiplier thingy you built? I'd like to have a peek at it.




E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Another thing. Would you be so kind to send me the schematic of that multiplier thingy you built? I'd like to have a peek at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max input voltage is around 3-3.3 Vpp so don't use it in front of loud boosters.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing. Would you be so kind to send me the schematic of that multiplier thingy you built? I'd like to have a peek at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max input voltage is around 3-3.3 Vpp so don't use it in front of loud boosters.
> 
> 
> 
> E!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Desecrated

She ate the popcorn who had been laying under the bed for months.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## Randy

"Raw Full"


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Hm... well...









































































































































































































































































































































E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hm... well...
> E.















































































































E!


----------



## D-EJ915

489464445


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy

Poonjob.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a sucker for a fellow in a cowboy hat.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm a sucker for a fellow in a cowboy hat.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

Sucker? Man? Buttsecks.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



:satan:


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



:beearthur:


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

That is fucked up.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

George Bush doesn't care about black people.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> George Bush doesn't care about black people.



 George Bush doesn't care about people.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> George Bush doesn't care about people.



:lolreplol:


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> :lolrepole:



:fixed: 

Gettit?


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> George Bush doesn't care about black people.



Bush doesn't care about white people either.


----------



## loktide

Lee said:


>


----------



## Randy

:spinningblueface:


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## ZeroSignal

^ THIS really has to be a proper smiley.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## ZeroSignal

playstopause said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlodeFptcMo



Fixed.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Despised_0515

Ruffles


----------



## ZeroSignal

Dude. What?


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


>



 No Veen for you.


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> No Veen for you.





:swingwing:


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> :swingwing:


----------



## Desecrated

veenswinging


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> veenswinging



Kinky.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> veenswinging





Do you even know to what we are referring?


----------



## Randy

:squintyface:

:noodpictures:

:banned:


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> :squintyface:
> 
> :noodpictures:
> 
> :banned:


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Do you even know to what we are referring?



Not a bloody clue.


----------



## Desecrated

This is a thread of nonsense.


----------



## Desecrated

if veen don't mean dick and swinging means getting laid.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Magdaline Veen :hawt:






Levelhead knows what I mean.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> if veen don't mean dick and swinging means getting laid.










ZeroSignal said:


> Magdaline Veen :hawt:
> 
> Levelhead knows what I mean.



I know EXACTLY what you mean....


----------



## ZeroSignal

[action=]Dies...[/action]


----------



## Randy

*Celebrates the death of his only opposition. Books plane ticket to Seattle


----------



## ZeroSignal

[action=]Rises from the dead (think In The Presence Of Enemies by DT and you're close) to destroy the fool who dares oppose him. Insert evil laugh...[/action]


----------



## arnoroth661

lamb


----------



## arnoroth661

i men, lame


----------



## ZeroSignal

arnoroth661 said:


> lamb



of


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## smueske

woot


----------



## Randy

Leg of Lamb.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Leg of Veen.



Fixed


----------



## Randy

Veen--->



<---Me


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Veen--->
> 
> 
> 
> <---Me


----------



## Randy

<--- Ruarc as home, unknowing of the sexcapades taking place 4500 miles away in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> <--- Ruarc as home, unknowing of the sexcapades taking place 4500 miles away in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## Randy

.



















































































E.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E.



I'll kindly ask you to keep a civil tongue...


----------



## Buzz762

Franco: "I'm telling you, brother, having your picture here is like being given a license to mint pussy."

Lou: "Mint pussy? One of the worst Ben & Jerry flavors of all time."



I love _Rescue Me_.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## arnoroth661

WTF happened guys. 6 hours inbetween posts. 

I was just playing my f-50 through my headphones... pretty


----------



## Zepp88

FACE!!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> WTF happened guys. 6 hours inbetween posts.
> 
> I was just playing my f-50 through my headphones... pretty



we had a life for 6 hours.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> we had a life for 6 hours.



Yeah, that does happen sometimes.

The "having a life thing" I did today was I hung out with a friend of mine and installed some pickups into his guitar, and commenced to playing, chatting, and listening to music. 

Friends are good. 

What "having a life thing" did you do today?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm tired and bored to tears at work..


Entertain me!


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]dances the can can[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]dances the can can[/action]



Is that the "having a life thing" you did today?


How much air have you sold?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Is that the "having a life thing" you did today?
> 
> 
> How much air have you sold?



I was more trying to entertain you 
I haven't sold any air today, it's Sunday, I'm going to spend all day watching old horrormovies and eating.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I was more trying to entertain you
> I haven't sold any air today, it's Sunday, I'm going to spend all day watching old horrormovies and eating.



Yay! Entertainment!


Its Saturday morning over here...I'll spend the rest of the day sleeping....


----------



## Desecrated

Shit your right, it is saturday.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Shit your right, it is saturday.



 damn dude.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

Jonathan is not getting enough oxygen to the brain.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E.



.



















































































E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Entertain me!



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!



Hallo J0hann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0hann.



K.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

e1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

can haz facekick?


----------



## Zepp88

:quatschtruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

FAce Mallet.


----------



## Zepp88

Nozzle Throttler


----------



## Zepp88

Ach! Sie hat keine Busenhalter an!!!  





Sie ist schoen eine fick fuertze!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach! Sie hat keine Busenhalter an!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sie ist schoen eine fick fuertze!



Mann Mike!  

Hier, check this shit out:


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Bound

That is a mighty proper sammich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> That is a mighty proper sammich.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Extended range sandwich.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Extended range sandwich.



E-xtended, .


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

R&


----------



## g3rmanium

R*


----------



## Desecrated

E!-xtended johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E!-xtended johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## arnoroth661

Post.  Just do it.


----------



## Lee

Do it.


----------



## Desecrated

nike


----------



## Lee

swoosh


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

That is all.


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread is now officially over.


----------



## g3rmanium

Go home.


----------



## g3rmanium

And have some...


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

That's right.


----------



## g3rmanium

You heard me right.


----------



## g3rmanium

This is what life is all about.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey, watch out.


----------



## g3rmanium

Here...


----------



## g3rmanium

it...


----------



## g3rmanium

comes...


----------



## g3rmanium

again!


----------



## g3rmanium

[action=g3rmanium]runs away screaming.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Check it!


----------



## Desecrated

2555 days.
loud neighbours.
Thank humanity for headphones and metalcore.


----------



## Kotex

Theres some idiot trying to play a tuba across the street. -_-


----------



## Lee

Crank up your amp and riff out some


----------



## El Caco

fucking smilies Batman.


----------



## Zepp88

Y A R L Y


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46526-view-my-signature.html


----------



## Karl Hungus

How much more of this!?


----------



## Zepp88

Tons.


----------



## Michael

43491 more.


----------



## Zepp88

Blue Buzzooo.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## ibznorange

dude. have you been :carrin:?


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## amonb

Bleh.


----------



## Desecrated

again


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## amonb

purty


----------



## Zepp88

amonb said:


> purty



COLORS!! TOOOO MAZNY COLORRsr!!!!!!! ARRRRTGHHHHHHHHH`~~~~~~!!!


----------



## Desecrated

grey


----------



## Apophis

gold


----------



## Bound

atrocerulean.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #1


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #2


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #3


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #4


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #5


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #6


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #7


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #8


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #9


----------



## arnoroth661

Let's hope my drummer picks up the phone. #10


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #11


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #12


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #13


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #14


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #15


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #16


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #17


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #18


----------



## arnoroth661

Maybe he's still asleep. #19


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #20


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #21


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #22


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #23


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #24


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #25


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #26


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #27


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #28


----------



## arnoroth661

I dunno, but I'm getting kinda anxious. #29


----------



## arnoroth661

Eh. Time to eat breakfast. #30


----------



## Desecrated

^^56556 cool.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Desecrated

4300


----------



## arnoroth661

^^^^


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> ^^^^



best pants so far.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> best pants so far.



That's what I thought when I wore them today, yesterday, and the day before yesterday.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> fucking smilies Batman.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> best pants so far.



 epic pants.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hallo,


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Despised_0515

Boredom just hit me fuckin' HARD right now


Someone just start posting random shit to reply to with more random shit, please


----------



## g3rmanium

E2


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> Boredom just hit me fuckin' HARD right now
> 
> 
> Someone just start posting random shit to reply to with more random shit, please



Random shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

More random shit.


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Plop.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Despised_0515

I'd post funny shit if I were on my iMac at home but I'm over at a friend's house on his Macbook and Halo 3 just got boring after the first half hour.

Hmm... I'll search for some shit.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


>



That is some retarded shit.


----------



## Despised_0515

Yup, I'm bored.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> Yup, I'm bored.



E?


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


>



Nice blending of cultures.


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


> E?







Desecrated said:


> Nice blending of cultures.



I know, right?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

UU.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oo.


----------



## g3rmanium

l.


----------



## g3rmanium

l+


----------



## g3rmanium

Pp-


----------



## g3rmanium

PP.


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

6786


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

14.44 pm


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice one.


----------



## Desecrated

*56666*


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Gah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Gz.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## Apophis

OOO.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

OO-


----------



## g3rmanium

xx.


----------



## g3rmanium

OOOO


----------



## arnoroth661

picstory in progress


----------



## Desecrated

OOOOOOOO000OOOOOOOO


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

e1


----------



## g3rmanium

I90


----------



## Randy

machine gun


----------



## Desecrated

kelly


----------



## g3rmanium

ooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> machine gun



tearin' my body all apart?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



 

That thing NEEDS to be a smiley


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> tearin' my body all apart?



Whatever you say, kind gentleman.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

E.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



:rustytromboneface:


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> :rustytromboneface:



:dirtysanchez:


----------



## Randy

inktubesock:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

:reallycooljoke:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

parituko pariyoku rererim


----------



## Randy

:denisemilani:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> :denisemilani:





D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



Her boobs are big, but not that big. Geez!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## keithb

zomg, I'm almost up to 1000 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttttt


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Randy

Ache Power Control


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Grolsch


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> aha!


----------



## D-EJ915

yes!


----------



## Randy

*LOUD NOISES!*


----------



## Bound

Ohnoes!


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> Ohnoes!



Oh yes!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Oh yes!



Poor Spawn, all burnt to shit, and misunderstood.


----------



## Desecrated

extra crispy


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

jappedi dappedi do rökt lax med potatis.


----------



## Desecrated

Stackars unge, Alldeles bränd till skit , och helt missförstådd.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Stackars unge, Alldeles bränd till skit , och helt missförstådd.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Whatever you say, kind gentleman.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E?



La?


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

Breee.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E7


----------



## g3rmanium

E8


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

uu.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

zz


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



*hell *


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

999.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## loktide




----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

R/


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

R8


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

R1


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Groff

V1


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

x2


----------



## g3rmanium

I..


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> x2



X²


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah. ´


----------



## g3rmanium

Uu.


----------



## g3rmanium

§§


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooo.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

66.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttté


----------



## g3rmanium

44


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttté



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

³!


----------



## g3rmanium

²!


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

56800!


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46676-picstory-hope-struggle-then-failure.html#post834304


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

555


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46676-picstory-hope-struggle-then-failure.html#post834304



Going there, going there...


----------



## Desecrated

juice


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> juice



You has it?


----------



## Desecrated

I has it :smug:


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## arnoroth661

OH HAI UR HOME EARLY


----------



## g3rmanium

88.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> OH HAI UR HOME EARLY


----------



## Michael




----------



## Groff

O hai

i make a post now k?


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Michael

How'd you do that so fast, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> How'd you do that so fast?



Skillz.


----------



## Groff

tsukuri mashou
tsukuri mashou
sate sate nani ga
dekiru ka na
Hai! Taki mashita!

/Azumanga Daioh

[ACTION=TheMissing] THINKS he got that right...[/ACTION]


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Skillz.



u has dem


----------



## arnoroth661

Holy crap we have a burns smilie? :eeexcellent:


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Holy crap we have a burns smilie? :eeexcellent:



Fail.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael

:burns:


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Fail.


----------



## Groff

arnoroth661 said:


> Fail.



Win!

Wynn?

...U'in?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> u has dem


----------



## Groff

Tiumph!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> :buns:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff




----------



## arnoroth661

What else is new?


----------



## Groff

So I got my Lundgren M7 hooked up... And you know what? It's LESS djenty than the Duncan JB7 that was in there before.. 

Not that that's a bad thing, the JB had terrible clarity. I can actually hear the notes I'm muting with the M7.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Some of my favorite smilies:




















(almost djenty)


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## arnoroth661

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

LA'


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

La*_*


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

Forge


----------



## g3rmanium

lA;


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

la´


----------



## g3rmanium

la`


----------



## g3rmanium

la*


----------



## g3rmanium

la:


----------



## g3rmanium

la;


----------



## g3rmanium

la,,


----------



## g3rmanium

la..


----------



## g3rmanium

la--


----------



## g3rmanium

la++


----------



## g3rmanium

la$


----------



## g3rmanium

99.


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> Some of my favorite smilies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (almost djenty)


yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

66.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yay!



ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Extraterrestrials


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

cream get the money


----------



## D-EJ915

yayaya!!


----------



## Randy

Dollar Bill Jefferson


----------



## D-EJ915

new page...


----------



## Randy

Newton Page Wellington Rockafeller the 4th


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy

Giver's Gain.


----------



## smueske

Woot.


----------



## Randy

Holy Moses... Sandra Lee is hot as fuq.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

And Giada De Laurentiis?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeza


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

56900


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

tata!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Ingrid Hoffman


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza


----------



## D-EJ915

zemgaba


----------



## Randy

Anybody know where there's an iceskating rink? Because I have a zamboner.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

WTFDYE


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

:mf:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Dinkin' Dog-Nuts


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

XDD


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Tubular, dude!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

>W<


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

:excitement:


----------



## Groff

If I was home I would totally photoshop JJ into the background with "Surprise butt secks!" as a caption.

...So someone else, please beat me to it.



levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Groff

OMFG, SYLNT GRN IS PPL!!


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La)


----------



## Groff

Puchuu!!


----------



## Groff

Puchuu puchuu puchuu puchuu!


----------



## Groff

Meow


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

tutu


----------



## Randy

Punching fuckin' chicks and shit. What the fuck. Grapefruit anticipation.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

:securitycode6749:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

aigehemmis:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Desecrated

unpost


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46755-picstory-hope-struggle-success.html#post835723


----------



## D-EJ915

aya!


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/46755-picstory-hope-struggle-success.html#post835723


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Zepp88

SPORK!!!


----------



## Jongpil Yun

D, A. Bm, F#m, G, D, G, A


----------



## Zepp88

She "wore the pants" a few times.


----------



## Zepp88

We have such sights to show you&#8230;
zomg new blog post. 

I wrote some stuff about the town Samis college is in.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Tonic, dominant, submediant, mediant, subdominant, tonic, subdominant, dominant


----------



## Zepp88

Jongpil Yun said:


> Tonic, dominant, submediant, mediant, subdominant, tonic, subdominant, dominant



Fuzzy fangs floating fins frazzle fluff.


----------



## ibznorange

my first aim account was flyingseabeaver, if that helps


----------



## Zepp88

ibznorange said:


> my first aim account was flyingseabeaver, if that helps



ZOMG!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Puchuu puchuu puchuu puchuu!



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## ibznorange

Zepp88 said:


> ZOMG!



ZABC!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mike! Na, wie gehts?


----------



## ibznorange

Mr. Test said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

EE.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike! Na, wie gehts?




Es geht verdammt wunderbar! Dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es geht verdammt wunderbar! Dir?



Jo mir auch. Ich hab grad deinen Blog vollgespammt.


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo mir auch. Ich hab grad deinen Blog vollgespammt.





Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

UU.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



Jah...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jah...



Was ist den ein "splog"?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was ist den ein "splog"?



Spam blog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Spam blog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.



 

Nie


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nie


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Bloggen uber Spam


----------



## g3rmanium

UU.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bloggen uber Spam


----------



## Zepp88

Mann, ich bin mude. Ich wecke auf um acht uhr gestern morgen, dann fahre ich bis drei stunden zueruck zum Hause. Und jetzt bin ich zum Arbeit bis sieben uhr heute morgen. 


Verdammt.


----------



## g3rmanium

II


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mann, ich bin mude. Ich wecke auf um acht uhr gestern morgen, dann fahre ich bis drei stunden zueruck zum Hause. Und jetzt bin ich zum Arbeit bis sieben uhr heute morgen.
> 
> 
> Verdammt.



Hä?


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

57000!


----------



## g3rmanium

oOo.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hä?



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.



Mei.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mei.



Was was was was.


----------



## g3rmanium

*B!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was was was was.



Oh...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh...



Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Q.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Plop.



Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q.



Cubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Ritter!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Cubes?



 DAS CUBE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DAS CUBE!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 Wo ist L7?


----------



## g3rmanium

II


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wo ist L7?



L7?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> L7?



Lucky Seven.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Lucky Seven.



ah...


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Zepp88

Bolb.


----------



## g3rmanium

RR.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bolb.


----------



## g3rmanium

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## Zepp88

Turkey.


----------



## g3rmanium

66


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Turkey.


----------



## g3rmanium

OO.


----------



## g3rmanium

ÎI.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Es schmeckts.


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es schmeckts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es schmeckts.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Bound

Nmf'nT


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> Nmf'nT



muffins


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> muffins


----------



## g3rmanium

UUUU


----------



## g3rmanium

999


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Desecrated

hi johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hi johann



Hallo Jonathan


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Jonathan



Hey, no porn allowed in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

iiii


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hey, no porn allowed in this thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium

999


----------



## g3rmanium

|999


----------



## g3rmanium

0!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

0!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> E?



E!


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> E!



E!


----------



## Randy

Oooh! I'm 16 years old and I have sex! Yipee!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!!!


----------



## Randy

De-Corpsing & De-Limbing Stage Team


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Severed Heads


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeza


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

uiop


----------



## Apophis




----------



## smueske

Rock me, Amadeus.


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Top Heavy Tarts


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Jennifer Walcott


----------



## Desecrated

I can has post


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

I can has new avatar !!!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I can has new avatar !!!!



How unfortunate.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> How unfortunate.



Hell no,. simon rules.


----------



## Randy

This Spiteful Snake


----------



## D-EJ915

squiggles!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Hell no,. simon rules.



I heard if you enjoy the Richard Simmons AV too much, they replace it with 3 old guys having sex with eachother.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I heard if you enjoy the Richard Simmons AV too much, they replace it with 3 old guys having sex with eachother.



I just had sex with 3 guys !!!!

This site rules.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I just had sex with 3 guys !!!!
> 
> This site rules.



Guy #1 ---><---Guy #2  <---Guy #3 (waiting his turn)


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Guy #1 ---><---Guy #2  <---Guy #3 (waiting his turn)



Doing the train. 

Turning chair upside down and riding it.


----------



## Randy

:MAD:


----------



## smueske

yawp


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

:tulips:


----------



## Zepp88

This face...


This evil face....

It must be kicked.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


>



The kicking shall begin.


----------



## Lee

Do it.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Do it.



Doit.


----------



## Zepp88

It is done.



C.W. McCall


----------



## Zepp88

Caaaaaaaaraaaaaaaazzzzzzzyyyyyyyy


C.W. McCall


----------



## Despised_0515

ridiculously relaxing


----------



## Zepp88

Bisquits N Gravy






C.W. McCall


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Severed Heads


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I can has new avatar !!!!



Hm...


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Do it.



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## Zepp88

Buzzah!!!




C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Buzzah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Hallo Mike. Na, was los?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, was los?



Hallo Johann, bin wieder in Arbeit. Du?



C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

e,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann, bin wieder in Arbeit. Du?



Ich auch.



Zepp88 said:


> C.W. McCall



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

:truckin:









C.W. McCall


----------



## Michael

HAI SUP


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> HAI SUP



Oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



Again?


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

ii


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

no post


----------



## Desecrated

made it to 57000 before the month ended.


----------



## Desecrated

sandwich in the oven, butter in the fridge, I have to put the fridge in the oven.


----------



## Desecrated

My white is your red on black and we have no more soap in space.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ9


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> My white is your red on black and we have no more soap in space.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Randy

Somebody had a visit from the eRep fairy.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Chickipedia


----------



## D-EJ915

xd


----------



## Randy

XD


----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## Randy

RAWFUL


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Randy

Handful of Peaches


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Randy




----------



## Uber Mega

touché


----------



## Randy

Sucky, sucky $5.


----------



## Desecrated

today


----------



## Lee

is the day face kicking begins


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

I can has powerball? ^_^


----------



## Groff

No... Probably not


----------



## Groff

It's okay to dream


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezlyboop


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

Whitney Houston's voice 

The only pipes she has control of these days, though, are of the _crack_ nature.


----------



## Lee

indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

loloplol


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Somebody had a visit from the eRep fairy.



Ta!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> yes



E?


----------



## Randy

Anise


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>




Je vais te touer pour cette merde.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Hello L33!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

I wanted pasta but I had some frozen french fries at home.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hello L33!



 

Hallo J0h^nn!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hallo J0h^nn!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Apophis

wheee


----------



## Randy

Weinerville


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## Randy

:rustytromboneface:


----------



## Desecrated

two brown socks sitting in a tree nobody is watching the stones stealing fro the old man by the creek.


----------



## Psychoface

im hungry, how come baked potatoes have to take so ******ing long to cook!?!?!


----------



## Desecrated

I can have post


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I can have post


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>


----------



## Groff

Kevin Dubrow.


----------



## arnoroth661

Moose.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheetah


----------



## Zepp88

I'm being like Jeff and signing my posts because Jeff is metal as fuck.










C.W. McCall


----------



## Desecrated

I don't have time to sign.


----------



## Desecrated

43*77*


----------



## D-EJ915

ttata!!


----------



## Zepp88

Jonathan has a *neato* avatar.











C.W. McCall


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby the mod loves bang bus













C.W. McCall


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

E^


----------



## Lee

E*


----------



## Lee

E&#8706;


----------



## Lee

E&#730;


----------



## Lee

E¬


----------



## Lee

é.


----------



## Zepp88

ßßßß

:essettruckin:








C.W. McCall


----------



## Lee

E&#8224;


----------



## Lee

ë.


----------



## Lee

Eå


----------



## Lee

Eµ


----------



## Lee

ã.


----------



## Lee

E&#402;


----------



## Lee

E¥


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## Zepp88

Yowza.








C.W. McCall


----------



## El Caco

Finish him

Fatality!




Firedragon.


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby the mod does not drive a truck. 












C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915

zazazaaa


----------



## D-EJ915

ANIMALITY!!!


BESTIALITY!!...


----------



## Zepp88

Goth chick on a leash.










C.W. McCall


----------



## El Caco

BABALITY!!! :wink:




Firedragon


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ANIMALITY!!!
> 
> 
> BESTIALITY!!...



 I feel funny 
















C.W. McCall


----------



## El Caco

You are funny 




Firedragon.


----------



## Zepp88

TEH FUNNEHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915

FUNNEHH!!!


----------



## Zepp88

I can't wait till the weekend.

I visits my lady again 




















C.W McCall


----------



## Michael

hawhawhaw


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> hawhawhaw



A How how how. 












C.W. McCall


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> Goth chick on a leash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915

zes


----------



## El Caco

Fuck em, Fuck em all



Firedragon.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> Fuck em, Fuck em all
> 
> 
> 
> Firedragon.



That is, most logical. 

C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm being like Jeff and signing my posts because Jeff is metal as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Jeff is Metal?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E&#8706;


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> ë.



ë?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jeff is Metal?



JBroll, not Kagami  



C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Zepp88

Now your ships are burned.









C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JBroll, not Kagami
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ee


----------



## Zepp88

Horst du gern Eisregen?






C.W. McCall


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Horst du gern Eisregen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Hörst du gern NEBEL?


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



Quatsch.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## Groff

Johann is the lord and master.


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## Desecrated

hey the missing


----------



## Desecrated

hey VicerExciser


----------



## Desecrated

Hey johann


----------



## Desecrated

Hey jonathan


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Hey jonathan



HI there.


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> hey VicerExciser





I is hungry and wanting something good for breakfast...


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> I is hungry and wanting something good for breakfast...



You can't go wrong with bred and juice, but you americans probably eat half a farm for breakfast.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Johann is the lord and master.



Sigged!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hey johann



Hey johann


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> You can't go wrong with bred and juice, but you americans probably eat half a farm for breakfast.



I'm craving frapuccino and a donut


----------



## g3rmanium

Glah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



...secrated?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Nope just D! today.


----------



## Groff

2128 posts in the 100k thread as of right MEOW.


----------



## Groff

If I werent so busy with school i'd double that this weekend. Blarg. Stupid school work.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

pool


----------



## Lee

loop


----------



## Lee

de loop


----------



## Randy

Meow.


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Bastards.


----------



## Lee

Sunsabitches


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

E&#8776;


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Sunsabitches



You som'bitches couldn't close an umbrella!


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## Randy

Hello Jonathan


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## bostjan

Random post typo.


----------



## Desecrated

Kyle he stumbled upon a toilet paper laying peacefully in the forest, symmetric transferences from unknown gwar impersonators brought down the greedy bastards reciting in my tipi, Nowhere was the baby with the creepy kid who appeared in that soda commercial that aired on payperview back in the 70ths, how dare they hide the manbearpig faced news reporter from this world of fraggels and horses, braggest is never clever in any form of pointing to the east in more then one way, nor does the ocean being wet 45 degrees to the moon, How does the beautiful mane from gold and navbars descent to nascar without touching the most holy of ever living mummies. 

Did we not draw the line at distinguishing meaningful utterances from nonsense, did not the Mormons and morons already use the spacecraft to pop the popcorn in a most ambiguities way, butlers serving nothing outside the meny to kids that no longer see the donkey, I thought we where better then this, the new paper rout my kids take everyday have no longer sprayed freon in the weal of death, my little pony set fire to the church outside of marlbouro down, he shaved with burma and not with salt. 

You do not see this rock n front of the pool table nor does the indispensable turtle fall on it's back, thought it can use the elevator to get back up, AND by no mean is there still cheese in the cake after February, and don't even think about getting back into the car, I will smack my ham down the stairs with seller and no more then 5 whip creamed covered elves will follow in my prophets holy sandal. 

it is in times like these that we need to joy ourself for other intelligence fields, where it is important to distinguish buckets from noeses that no mere 5th grade teacher can't seek out cats and shoot them own, because In the constitution there is 57 states and no one has flavor without first tasting something else that people think are ukulele but not since the first man in Cyprus has there been the inspiration for this attempt at creating this wall of ever ending knowledge. 

Pancakes.


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Pancakes. 






C.W. McCall


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hello Pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.W. McCall



Mommy living ever of holy the most touching without nonody descent to gold from maine rednecks trucking smurfs the beautiful moon does the who. 45 degrees to the wet dude runs fraggels in patterns unknown to all.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Mommy living ever of holy the most touching without nonody descent to gold from maine rednecks trucking smurfs the beautiful moon does the who. 45 degrees to the wet dude runs fraggels in patterns unknown to all.



:lsdtruckin:





C.W. McCall


----------



## Desecrated

stolperte er nach einem Toilettenpapier, das friedlich in den Wald legt, senkten symmetrische transferences von unbekannten gwar Imitatoren die gierigen bastard, die in meinem Tipi reciting sind, waren nirgendwo das Baby mit dem creepy Zicklein, das in dieser Sodawerbung erschien, die auf payperview Rückseite im 70ths, wie trauen sie den manbearpig gegenübergestellten Nachrichten Reporter von dieser Welt von fraggels und von Pferden verstecken, braggest ist nie gescheit in jeder möglicher Form des Zeigens auf den Osten dann im One-way lüftete noch der Ozean, der nasse 45 Grad zum Mond ist, wie die schöne Mähne vom Gold- und navbarsabfall zu nascar tut, ohne das heiligste der überhaupt lebenden Mamas zu berühren. wir nicht zeichnen die Linie am Unterscheiden der sinnvollen Äußerungen vom Unsinn, nicht die Mormonen und morons benutzen bereits das Raumfahrzeug, um das Popcorn in zu knallen die meisten Mehrdeutigkeiten Weise, die Kellermeister, die den Zicklein nichts außerhalb des meny dienen, die nicht mehr den Esel sehen, ich dachten uns, wo gut dann dieses, haben der neue Papierrout mein tägliches Zickleinnehmen nicht mehr Freon im weal des Todes, mein gesetztes Feuer des kleinen Ponys zur Kirche außerhalb des marlbouro unten gesprüht, rasierte er mit Birma und nicht mit Salz. Sie sehen nicht diese Frontseite des Felsens n der Lache verzulegen noch die unentbehrliche Schildkröte, die Fall auf ihr zurück ist, Gedanke sie den Aufzug benutzen kann, um Unterstützung zu erhalten, UND durch kein Mittel gibt es noch Käse im Kuchen nach Februar und nicht sogar denkt an das Erhalten zurück in das Auto, ich Willesmack mein Schinken hinunter die Treppe mit Verkäufer und nicht dann folgen 5 Peitsche gesahnte umfaßte Elfe in mein heiliges Sandelholz der Prophete. sie ist in den Zeiten wie diesen, denen wir Freude ourself für andere Intelligenz auffangen benötigen, wo es wichtig ist, Wannen von den noeses zu unterscheiden, daß kein bloßer 5. Gradlehrer nicht Katzen aussuchen und sie schießen kann zu besitzen, weil in der Beschaffenheit es 57 Zustände gibt und niemand Aroma ohne erstes Tastingnoch etwas hat, das denken sind ukulele bevölkeren, aber nicht da der erste Mann in Zypern dort die Inspiration für diesen Versuch am Herstellen dieser Wand von Wissen überhaupt beenden gewesen ist. Pfannkuchen ist eine gestolpert, er stellte im Wald, die symmetrischen impersonatorstransferences in Richtung des Bodens die gierigen haben, die in mein tipi exponierten kein Teil sie waren er trinken mit dem, was cabrito espeluznante ist, das in dieser Bekanntgabe des Sodas erschienen ist, das im Teil gelüftet hatWagemut sie an gemachtem Journalisten Seite manbearpig der Nachrichten dieser fraggels- und Pferdewelt verbergen, plus braggest ist in jeder Art und Weise im Osten in einer Art, noch der Tatsache nie bereit, den Ozean dann anzugeben, daß er ist ans le 70ths, comment l' audace ils dissimule à journaliste fait face 45 degrés mouillés à la lune, comment il y a la melena revimiento ellos oculta an reportero hecho frente manbearpig müder noticias von este dort von caballos ma' sind s braggest nunca listo in cualquier forma señalar este Al in ma' s entonces una forma noch lo hace ano, das 45 sind grados mojados in luna, co' hace Mo das melena hermosa pendiente del, aber und der navbars bis nascar ohne den Takt des Heiligen von momias immer lebender wir die Linie davon eine erhebliche Beredsamkeit einer Absurdität, nicht zu unterscheiden die Mormonen nicht zeichnen, und sie morons benutzen Raumfahrtschiff, um die maîs explodieren zu lassen, die in der Mehrheit der Zweideutigkeiten Art, Meister explodiert sind von ours vivantes. nous ne dessinons pas la ligne en distinguer des élocutions significatives de d' absurde, non les mormones et les morons utilisent déjà le navire spatial pour faire exploser les maîs éclatés dans la majorité des ambiguïtés manière, maîtres d' hôtel qui ne servent rien dehors del meny aux cabritos daß sehen auch nicht, daß Länge der Esel ich gedacht habe, daß, wenn er besser dann dies sein wird, die neue Rollenniederlage mein cabritos wir Zeitung nehmen, haben wir freón auch nicht, daß in nach unten begossene bestimmtes Feuer kleines del potro an der Kirche war del marlbouro, hat er mit Burma und nicht mit dem Salz rasiert. Sie sehen weder diesen Fdie unentbehrliche Tabellenschildkröte noch nicht, daß der Fall in ihr hinten ist, gedacht benutzen kann der Fahrstuhl, um Unterstützung zu erhalten, und durch kein Mittel gibt es noch Käse im Fladen danach Februar, und einschließlich denkt nicht, mir kürzlich innerhalb zu erhalten del befördert tortazo vom Willen meinen Schinken nach unten der Treppen mit dem Verkäufer und nicht mehr, daß dann 5 gobelins bedeckt vom Plageschlagen nicht in meinen Sandelbaum sainte der Propheten folgen werden. er ist in Zeitaltern als diese, die wir haben Bedürfnis des ourself der Freude für andere Gebiete der Intelligenz, wo er die oeseströg wichtig zu unterscheiden ist, daß kein 5to einfacher Professor, und zu werfen, um zu besitzen, weil in der Verfassung es 57 Stände gibt, und niemand er Geschmack ohne Ersten hat etwas mehr, wie der Versuch, der bevölkert, er denkt ukulele, aber gestellt wird, daß der erste Mensch auf Zypern dort die Inspiration für diesen Versuch war, davon diese Wand immer zu schaffen, Kenntnis zu beenden. Pfannkuchen!


----------



## Zepp88

Pfannkuchen


C.W. McCall


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Michael

gigidygigidygigidy


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> stolperte er nach einem Toilettenpapier, das friedlich in den Wald legt, senkten symmetrische transferences von unbekannten gwar Imitatoren die gierigen bastard, die in meinem Tipi reciting sind, waren nirgendwo das Baby mit dem creepy Zicklein, das in dieser Sodawerbung erschien, die auf payperview Rückseite im 70ths, wie trauen sie den manbearpig gegenübergestellten Nachrichten Reporter von dieser Welt von fraggels und von Pferden verstecken, braggest ist nie gescheit in jeder möglicher Form des Zeigens auf den Osten dann im One-way lüftete noch der Ozean, der nasse 45 Grad zum Mond ist, wie die schöne Mähne vom Gold- und navbarsabfall zu nascar tut, ohne das heiligste der überhaupt lebenden Mamas zu berühren. wir nicht zeichnen die Linie am Unterscheiden der sinnvollen Äußerungen vom Unsinn, nicht die Mormonen und morons benutzen bereits das Raumfahrzeug, um das Popcorn in zu knallen die meisten Mehrdeutigkeiten Weise, die Kellermeister, die den Zicklein nichts außerhalb des meny dienen, die nicht mehr den Esel sehen, ich dachten uns, wo gut dann dieses, haben der neue Papierrout mein tägliches Zickleinnehmen nicht mehr Freon im weal des Todes, mein gesetztes Feuer des kleinen Ponys zur Kirche außerhalb des marlbouro unten gesprüht, rasierte er mit Birma und nicht mit Salz. Sie sehen nicht diese Frontseite des Felsens n der Lache verzulegen noch die unentbehrliche Schildkröte, die Fall auf ihr zurück ist, Gedanke sie den Aufzug benutzen kann, um Unterstützung zu erhalten, UND durch kein Mittel gibt es noch Käse im Kuchen nach Februar und nicht sogar denkt an das Erhalten zurück in das Auto, ich Willesmack mein Schinken hinunter die Treppe mit Verkäufer und nicht dann folgen 5 Peitsche gesahnte umfaßte Elfe in mein heiliges Sandelholz der Prophete. sie ist in den Zeiten wie diesen, denen wir Freude ourself für andere Intelligenz auffangen benötigen, wo es wichtig ist, Wannen von den noeses zu unterscheiden, daß kein bloßer 5. Gradlehrer nicht Katzen aussuchen und sie schießen kann zu besitzen, weil in der Beschaffenheit es 57 Zustände gibt und niemand Aroma ohne erstes Tastingnoch etwas hat, das denken sind ukulele bevölkeren, aber nicht da der erste Mann in Zypern dort die Inspiration für diesen Versuch am Herstellen dieser Wand von Wissen überhaupt beenden gewesen ist. Pfannkuchen ist eine gestolpert, er stellte im Wald, die symmetrischen impersonatorstransferences in Richtung des Bodens die gierigen haben, die in mein tipi exponierten kein Teil sie waren er trinken mit dem, was cabrito espeluznante ist, das in dieser Bekanntgabe des Sodas erschienen ist, das im Teil gelüftet hatWagemut sie an gemachtem Journalisten Seite manbearpig der Nachrichten dieser fraggels- und Pferdewelt verbergen, plus braggest ist in jeder Art und Weise im Osten in einer Art, noch der Tatsache nie bereit, den Ozean dann anzugeben, daß er ist ans le 70ths, comment l' audace ils dissimule à journaliste fait face 45 degrés mouillés à la lune, comment il y a la melena revimiento ellos oculta an reportero hecho frente manbearpig müder noticias von este  dort von caballos ma' sind s braggest nunca listo in cualquier forma señalar este Al in ma' s entonces una forma noch lo hace ano, das 45 sind grados mojados in luna, co' hace Mo das melena hermosa pendiente del, aber und der navbars bis nascar ohne den Takt des Heiligen von momias immer lebender wir die Linie davon eine erhebliche Beredsamkeit einer Absurdität, nicht zu unterscheiden die Mormonen nicht zeichnen, und sie morons benutzen Raumfahrtschiff, um die maîs explodieren zu lassen, die in der Mehrheit der Zweideutigkeiten Art, Meister explodiert sind von ours vivantes. nous ne dessinons pas la ligne en distinguer des élocutions significatives de d' absurde, non les mormones et les morons utilisent déjà le navire spatial pour faire exploser les maîs éclatés dans la majorité des ambiguïtés manière, maîtres d' hôtel qui ne servent rien dehors del meny aux cabritos daß sehen auch nicht, daß Länge der Esel ich gedacht habe, daß, wenn er besser dann dies sein wird, die neue Rollenniederlage mein cabritos wir Zeitung nehmen, haben wir freón auch nicht, daß in nach unten begossene bestimmtes Feuer kleines del potro an der Kirche war del marlbouro, hat er mit Burma und nicht mit dem Salz rasiert. Sie sehen weder diesen Fdie unentbehrliche Tabellenschildkröte noch nicht, daß der Fall in ihr hinten ist, gedacht benutzen kann der Fahrstuhl, um Unterstützung zu erhalten, und durch kein Mittel gibt es noch Käse im Fladen danach Februar, und einschließlich denkt nicht, mir kürzlich innerhalb zu erhalten del befördert tortazo vom Willen meinen Schinken nach unten der Treppen mit dem Verkäufer und nicht mehr, daß dann 5 gobelins bedeckt vom Plageschlagen nicht in meinen Sandelbaum sainte der Propheten folgen werden. er ist in Zeitaltern als diese, die wir haben Bedürfnis des ourself der Freude für andere Gebiete der Intelligenz, wo er die oeseströg wichtig zu unterscheiden ist, daß kein 5to einfacher Professor, und zu werfen, um zu besitzen, weil in der Verfassung es 57 Stände gibt, und niemand er Geschmack ohne Ersten hat etwas mehr, wie der Versuch, der bevölkert, er denkt ukulele, aber gestellt wird, daß der erste Mensch auf Zypern dort die Inspiration für diesen Versuch war, davon diese Wand immer zu schaffen, Kenntnis zu beenden. Pfannkuchen!





Dude seriously. What the fuck happened to you last night?


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude seriously. What the fuck happened to you last night?



Pfannkuchen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nope just D! today.



Ah ok.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

57400!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Pfannkuchen.



In real words please...


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## ZeroSignal

Bound said:


> NT


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude seriously. What the fuck happened to you last night?



My brake lines snapped, golfers appeared from the celling, from power outlets there was none left to be seen, all pies where made without eggs and the world had a smooth but kinda ticklish sensation, like there was this small area of glue texture to the clouds.


----------



## Apophis

wow


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> My brake lines snapped, golfers appeared from the celling, from power outlets there was none left to be seen, all pies where made without eggs and the world had a smooth but kinda ticklish sensation, like there was this small area of glue texture to the clouds.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

I remember those pics


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

lol @ the "new forum"


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

lolops


----------



## arnoroth661

a1


----------



## arnoroth661

a2


----------



## arnoroth661

a3


----------



## arnoroth661

a4


----------



## arnoroth661

a5


----------



## arnoroth661

a6


----------



## arnoroth661

a7


----------



## arnoroth661

a8


----------



## arnoroth661

a9


----------



## arnoroth661

a10


----------



## arnoroth661

a11


----------



## arnoroth661

a12


----------



## arnoroth661

a13


----------



## arnoroth661

a14


----------



## arnoroth661

a15


----------



## arnoroth661

a16


----------



## arnoroth661

a17


----------



## arnoroth661

a18


----------



## arnoroth661

a19


----------



## arnoroth661

a20


----------



## arnoroth661

a21


----------



## arnoroth661

a22


----------



## arnoroth661

a23


----------



## arnoroth661

a24


----------



## arnoroth661

a25


----------



## arnoroth661

a26


----------



## arnoroth661

a27


----------



## arnoroth661

a28


----------



## arnoroth661

a29


----------



## arnoroth661

a30


----------



## arnoroth661

a31


----------



## arnoroth661

a32


----------



## arnoroth661

a33


----------



## arnoroth661

a34


----------



## arnoroth661

a35


----------



## arnoroth661

a36


----------



## arnoroth661

a37


----------



## arnoroth661

a38


----------



## arnoroth661

a39


----------



## arnoroth661

a40


----------



## arnoroth661

a41


----------



## arnoroth661

a42


----------



## arnoroth661

a43


----------



## arnoroth661

a44


----------



## arnoroth661

a45


----------



## arnoroth661

a46


----------



## arnoroth661

a47


----------



## arnoroth661

a48


----------



## arnoroth661

a49


----------



## arnoroth661

a50


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezly-whig


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> post



faster


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Eß



Eß


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê&#8364;.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$$


----------



## g3rmanium

T$


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Puh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blurb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Know I'm sayin'?


----------



## g3rmanium

Grimey!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

zeza


----------



## Zepp88

I want a kitty


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## Zepp88

Zwiebeln.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm going way down south, way down where I can be free.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln.



Ach?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I'm going way down south, way down where I can be free.



The south sucks you fool.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bolom bolom bolom.


----------



## Zepp88

Top Posters List 
Last 24 Hours Last 7 Days Last 28 Days This Month Overall 
Chris (137) Zepp88 (491) g3rmanium (2,231) g3rmanium (1,992) Drew (25,424) 
Zepp88 (130) Apophis (385) Apophis (1,689) Apophis (1,582) Chris (21,733) 
Metal Ken (93) g3rmanium (384) Zepp88 (1,553) Zepp88 (1,551) Metal Ken (19,819) 
noodles (62) ibznorange (347) ibznorange (1,318) ibznorange (1,231) noodles (16,887) 
arnoroth661 (58) Metal Ken (314) Desecrated (1,230) Desecrated (1,133) Shawn (15,531) 
g3rmanium (51) D-EJ915 (274) Chris (1,105) Chris (1,042) The Dark Wolf (13,919) 
Apophis (46) Chris (267) noodles (976) noodles (955) D-EJ915 (13,747) 
ibznorange (41) The Dark Wolf (257) D-EJ915 (951) D-EJ915 (924) Leon (11,528) 
WarriorOfMetal (39) Desecrated (248) The Dark Wolf (911) The Dark Wolf (852) Naren (10,282) 
ShawnFjellstad (35) noodles (239) playstopause (820) playstopause (753) eaeolian (9,625)


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The south sucks you fool.



Not a big fan of Jimi, are you?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Not a big fan of Jimi, are you?



o

v

e

r

r

a

t

e

d


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> o
> 
> v
> 
> e
> 
> r
> 
> r
> 
> a
> 
> t
> 
> e
> 
> d


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

Jimi was good, and wrote some cool stuff. But the whole god stature thing is stupid IMO. He wasn't THAT amazing.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jimi was good, and wrote some cool stuff. But the whole god stature thing is stupid IMO. He wasn't THAT amazing.



He sure wasn't a god. But he was extremely innovating.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E7


----------



## g3rmanium

T666


----------



## g3rmanium

U99


----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## g3rmanium

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

33


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R&&


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

R?


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Battousai




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Battousai said:


>


----------



## Battousai




----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Battousai




----------



## g3rmanium

Battousai said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Battousai

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> You can't go wrong with bred and juice, but you americans probably eat half a farm for breakfast.



I have a packet of instant oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

TheMissing said:


> I have a packet of instant oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

loldune!


----------



## Desecrated

morning post


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> morning post


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nien!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Nien!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

UUuu


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

57600!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Codyyy

:FARTNOISE:


----------



## Desecrated

evening post


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

Eå


----------



## Lee

E&#339;


----------



## Lee

E&#730;


----------



## Lee

E¥


----------



## Lee

E©


----------



## Lee

E&#8224;


----------



## Lee

E&#8706;


----------



## Lee

E&#729;


----------



## Lee

E&#8747;


----------



## Lee

E&#8776;


----------



## Lee

E&#937;


----------



## Lee

Eø


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

E&#732;


----------



## Lee

E¬


----------



## Lee

E´


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Lee




----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't like bananas


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

juppie


----------



## Desecrated

4400


----------



## Lee

Yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Uber Mega

Uber Mega said:


> I don't like bananas



I don't like bananas


----------



## Desecrated

I need a fucking house


----------



## Uber Mega

Uber Mega said:


> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
Click to expand...


I don't like bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

EE


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E=E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!=E


----------



## g3rmanium

E=&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

R"


----------



## g3rmanium

K0


----------



## g3rmanium

<G.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R%%


----------



## swedenuck

DD'S


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> DD'S


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&&


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## swedenuck

UU's?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> UU's?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael

Just over 40k to go.


----------



## Michael

THAT'S 40K!


----------



## Michael

^


----------



## Michael

*Michael is bored.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

57700!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

88


----------



## g3rmanium

555


----------



## g3rmanium

555!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

333


----------



## Desecrated

They just started showing reruns of "Dawson Creek", Every time I see Americans I'm ashamed of being white.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## bostjan

Desecrated said:


> They just started showing reruns of "Dawson Creek", Every time I see Americans I'm ashamed of being white.



Every time I hear anyone mention Dawson's Creek, I wonder why television was ever invented.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> They just started showing reruns of "Dawson Creek", Every time I see Americans I'm ashamed of being white.



It's a natural reaction.


----------



## g3rmanium

UUUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## g3rmanium

uu!


----------



## g3rmanium

uu!!


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

,,,


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

I!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam?


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob?


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 57,742
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 16,724
D-EJ915 9,587
Desecrated 4,347
Alpo 3,655
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,306
TheMissing 2,133
Lee 1,946
arnoroth661 1,104
playstopause 1,101
Lucky Seven 1,041
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 735
yevetz 661
loktide 506
levelhead86 502
JPMDan 431
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
ZeroSignal 396
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Buzz762 321
Bound 308
nitelightboy 261
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Stitch 225
Sebastian 218
Ivan 191
Apophis 170
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 120
Rick 120
Michael 120
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
Kotex 75
Mattmc74 73
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Alex-D33 57
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
VicerExciser 46
fathead 43
furyinternal 42
Blexican 42
B Lopez 40
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Jason 35
Spoongirl 35
Uber Mega 33
ShawnFjellstad 32
Jon 30
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
ohio_eric 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
Psychoface 25
Azyiu 24
cow 7 sig 23
Shawn 22
smueske 21
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
Leon 17
RgAscendant 17
sakeido 17
metallatem 16
Adam 16
zimbloth 16
progmetaldan 16
ibzrg1570 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
7StringofAblicK 13
Luan 13
omentremor 13
TomAwesome 13
Battousai 12
MoRoH 12
settite 12
jim777 12
Hellbound 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 11
Adamh1331 11
swedenuck 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
techjsteele 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
amonb 8
metalking 8
Thomas 8
Drew 8
cadenhead 8
Ror3h 8
Martin_777 8
The Dark Wolf 7
huber 7
Splees 7
Seven 7
ibznorange 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
metalfiend666 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
SevenDeadly 6
twiztedchild 6
KillForGod 6
The Arisen 6
johnw 6
gurugow 6
Snake Doctor 5
Espaul 5
skinhead 5
oompa 5
Moro 5
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
BCrowell 5
asmegin_slayer 5
drelo 5
Chris 5
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
eelblack2 4
Ken 4
continental 4
7 Dying Trees 4
Trespass 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
Ancestor 4
Samer 3
Regor 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Jongpil Yun 3
tie my rope 3
jaredowty 3
HaGGuS 3
iumentum 3
Hawksmoor 3
SunburnedCactus 3
telecaster90 3
RonGriff 3
skattabrain 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Sinner 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Satan 3
Toshiro 3
eleven59 3
stuz719 3
DelfinoPie 3
Universalis 3
Kevan 3
stuh84 2
Coiso 2
Tim77 2
The Dubya 2
bobbyretelle 2
Firebeard 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
nicknuisance 2
Paul Malmsteen 2
Darth Vader 2
lepersmeesa 2
djpharoah 2
Jarrett 2
Quicksilver689 2
ICX357 2
dpm 2
Bammbamm 2
matt7 2
thadood 2
Codyyy 2
Matt Crooks 2
shadowgenesis 2
Nerina 2
Mark. A 2
nikt 2
Satyr 2
David 2
Volsung 2
Creepy 2
newamerikangospel 2
IbanezFan 2
Tzoni 1
MorbidTravis 1
220BX 1
jarrydn 1
Variant 1
jaxadam 1
dtrax 1
Demeyes 1
Code001 1
Gabe777 1
undeadsoldier 1
Memq 1
SymmetricScars 1
Minus 1
Labrie 1
chavhunter 1
Mastodon 1
ManBeast 1
Thep 1
jacksonplayer 1
nyck 1
kung_fu 1
MF_Kitten 1
Mr. Test 1
neon_black88 1
8string 1
KillMAH 1
Soma 1
HamBungler 1
jaymz_wylde 1
ESPlayer 1
NecroSamist 1
Applejelly91 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
DBDbadreligion 1
budda 1
JesseTheMachine 1
heavy7-665 1
CM_X5 1
Munky7Head 1
777 1
canuck brian 1
mgood 1
Skeksis 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
rummy 1
Shaman 1
Spinedriver 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
WayneCustom7 1
InTheRavensName 1
supertruper1988 1
th249z 1
simsklok 1
JoelLXVI 1
guitarplayerone 1
Nick 1
malufet 1
EclecticFinn 1
gregj 1
Bartok 1
keithb 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.36038 seconds with 9 queries


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

I'm in the top 20!


----------



## Zepp88

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Desecrated

6AXPnH0C9UA


----------



## Desecrated

I'm in the top 5 , woooooot


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'm in the top 5 , woooooot



Not surprising.


----------



## Lee

Nope


----------



## Randy

Super Pooper


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Crumpin'


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

oooohhh!!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Holy fuck! King Diamond emote?!


----------



## Apophis

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

MIRIAM! CAN YOU HEEEEAAAARR ME?!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> MIRIAM! CAN YOU HEEEEAAAARR ME?!



Yes and the answer is E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Yes and the answer is E.



I see you've changed your name to Miriam.


----------



## g3rmanium

U/1


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I see you've changed your name to Miriam.



You see nothing.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Listening to *PARED AMNION*!


----------



## Desecrated

strike needs to stop.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> strike needs to stop.



Plop again?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ed


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?






E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?






E?


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

M!


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?



E!


----------



## Desecrated

orange


----------



## Desecrated

grotto, up, 85, never, glue


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> grotto, up, 85, never, glue



Fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

57800!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## ibznorange

alphabet... WOOOOO


----------



## smueske

omfg this is taking forever


----------



## Lee

Then post more


----------



## D-EJ915

score I got the new page, nice


----------



## Desecrated

806


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tob.


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E()


----------



## g3rmanium

E00


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Oneiros

wohoooo spam spam spam!!!!!!! ))))))))


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis

hallo g3rmanium


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> hallo g3rmanium



Servus griaß di.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R&


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

77


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Apophis

wow


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> wow



wow


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Alpo

Just had two wisdom teeth pulled. I feel like crap.


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

Alpo said:


> Just had two wisdom teeth pulled. I feel like crap.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

57900!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

I have nothing


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I have nothing



plop?


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

LA.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La`


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> lolol



ttt


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

kek


----------



## Groff

/dance


----------



## Groff

/rasp


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La''


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La-


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Groff

La_


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E-


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La+


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

I think I'm going to take my "meh." shirt, scrape the m and the h off. Then my shirt will say e


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La²


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I think I'm going to take my "meh." shirt, scrape the m and the h off. Then my shirt will say e



EPIC WIN!


----------



## Groff

La¿


----------



## g3rmanium

LA?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> LA?



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La¿



La¿


----------



## Groff

ThinkGeek :: e By Numbers


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E!



E!


----------



## smueske

yawp!


----------



## Groff

¿La?


----------



## Groff

iLa!


----------



## g3rmanium

La,


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## Groff

La&#9559;


----------



## Groff

La§


----------



## Groff

La&#9616;


----------



## Groff

La&#9492;


----------



## g3rmanium

La:


----------



## Groff

&#9492;a


----------



## Groff

La&#9578;


----------



## g3rmanium

La_


----------



## Groff

la&#9604;


----------



## g3rmanium

La()


----------



## g3rmanium

La00


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

La%


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Right.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La'd.


----------



## Groff

La&#9675;


----------



## g3rmanium

Lá.


----------



## g3rmanium

L00.


----------



## Groff

"I want to request 98&#9675; because whenever I hear their songs it makes my blood temperature rise to 98 degrees!!! WOOOOO!!!"

-Some dumb blonde on TRL years ago


----------



## g3rmanium

M888.


----------



## Groff

La{


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> "I want to request 98&#9675; because whenever I hear their songs it makes my blood temperature rise to 98 degrees!!! WOOOOO!!!"
> 
> -Some dumb blonde on TRL years ago



La?


----------



## Groff

La&#931;


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



Pretty much, yeah.






















































La!


----------



## Groff

La&#9568;


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La&#9488;


----------



## Groff

e&#9488; Ha! upside down!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Wait for it...


----------



## Groff

Waaaiiitt for it...


----------



## Groff

...


----------



## Groff

Almost there...


----------



## Groff

getting closer...


----------



## Groff

....


----------



## Groff

aaand theen?


----------



## Groff

*whistles*


----------



## Groff

.....


----------



## Groff

58,000


----------



## Groff

La indeed.


----------



## Groff

*dances*


----------



## Groff

lollercoaster


----------



## Groff

For great justice!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## smueske

yep


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

Eç


----------



## Lee

Eµ


----------



## Lee

E&#8710;


----------



## Lee

E&#960;


----------



## Lee

E&#8747;


----------



## Lee

Eå


----------



## Lee

E¥


----------



## Lee

E®


----------



## Lee

E©


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 58,000



      







La.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

This one is for you, swedish guy :


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

playstopause said:


> This one is for you, swedish guy :


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NR?


----------



## Bound

NQ!


----------



## D-EJ915

rrr


----------



## Bound

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> This one is for you, swedish guy :




I was totally expecting

FOUUUUUUUUUIEEEEEEE DE POUUUUUUIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-A-D!


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> This one is for you, swedish guy :




Damm you, damm you long time.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

Eß


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Rah.


----------



## Bound

Testicleeze.


----------



## Uber Mega

Yeah boi


----------



## Desecrated

hat


----------



## Uber Mega

Uber Mega said:


> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
Click to expand...


I don't like bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas are awesome


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas are awesome



yar they are. I eat two a day.


----------



## Uber Mega

Uber Mega said:


> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like bananas
Click to expand...


I don't like bananas


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas are awesome



hell yes


----------



## Uber Mega

Desecrated said:


> hell yes



I don't like bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

tarts


----------



## Uber Mega

post


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Uber Mega

post2


----------



## Uber Mega

post3


----------



## Uber Mega

post4

(huzzah! I have ascended the evil barrier of the "automerge" )


----------



## Uber Mega

post5


----------



## Uber Mega

post6


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

80 something


----------



## D-EJ915

tttataaaa


----------



## Zepp88

KING DIAMOND LOVES SPAM.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



JEFF LOVES SPAM TOO.


----------



## D-EJ915

noce a skeptia


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



Ah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

PLOP:


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

58100!


----------



## Zepp88

New shit in BLog


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> New shit in BLog


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Wabbit


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wabbit



Plop?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hallo Mike. Ich trink grad Apfelsaft.


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

_uuu_


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Ich trink grad Apfelsaft.



 Apfelsaft


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apfelsaft



Genauer gesagt Apfelschorle.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Genauer gesagt Apfelschorle.



Apfelschorle ist lecker  Ich hab es hier nicht gefunden


----------



## g3rmanium

UU


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apfelschorle ist lecker  Ich hab es hier nicht gefunden



Apfelsaft + Mineralwasser?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Apfelsaft + Mineralwasser?



Ja, aber in Deutschland mann kann einfach "Apfelshorle" kaufen  Ich habe es nicht gesehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, aber in Deutschland mann kann einfach "Apfelshorle" kaufen  Ich habe es nicht gesehen.



Selber machen.


----------



## g3rmanium

*uuu*


----------



## g3rmanium

777


----------



## Zepp88

Master And Servant


----------



## g3rmanium

666


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Master And Servant


----------



## Zepp88

Weeeeddddllllllyyyyyy wwwwooooooo


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



It's a lot like life.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It's a lot like life.


----------



## g3rmanium

888


----------



## Zepp88

jajajajaja


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> jajajajaja



jejejejeje


----------



## g3rmanium

UUuu


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> jejejejeje



Was glaubst du uber Zwiebeln?


----------



## g3rmanium

_iii_


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was glaubst du uber Zwiebeln?



Kann man leckere Sachen mit machen.


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kann man leckere Sachen mit machen.



Ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





!!!

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> !!!
> 
> ttt



ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

888


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

\\\


----------



## g3rmanium

_\\\_


----------



## g3rmanium

*\*_\_*\*


----------



## g3rmanium

\*\*\


----------



## g3rmanium

\_\\_


----------



## g3rmanium

\_\__\_


----------



## g3rmanium

_\\_*\*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

%%


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

DDD


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## Apophis

uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu



uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>



IS ALL I DO! SHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Jarrett




----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

Jarrett said:


>



Started on a good path, you have.


----------



## arnoroth661

Be


----------



## arnoroth661

Bec


----------



## g3rmanium

666


----------



## g3rmanium

666!


----------



## g3rmanium

111


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUUU


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## Uber Mega

A


----------



## Uber Mega

B


----------



## Uber Mega

C


----------



## Uber Mega

D


----------



## Uber Mega

E


----------



## Uber Mega

F


----------



## Uber Mega

G


----------



## Uber Mega

H


----------



## Uber Mega

I


----------



## Uber Mega

J


----------



## Uber Mega

K


----------



## Uber Mega

L


----------



## Uber Mega

M


----------



## Uber Mega

N


----------



## Uber Mega

O


----------



## Uber Mega

P


----------



## Uber Mega

Q


----------



## Uber Mega

R


----------



## Uber Mega

S


----------



## Uber Mega

T


----------



## Uber Mega

U


----------



## Uber Mega

V


----------



## Uber Mega

W


----------



## Uber Mega

X


----------



## Uber Mega

Y


----------



## Uber Mega

Z


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Not bad!


----------



## Groff

Y


----------



## Groff

Y.


----------



## Groff

Z


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

+rep to you


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> +rep to you



And back!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

morning post


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning post



Watschn?


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

jjj


----------



## g3rmanium

JJJ


----------



## g3rmanium

jjj


----------



## g3rmanium

jjjj


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## g3rmanium

e<


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## D-EJ915

zeze


----------



## Randy

Doo-doo butter.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Punjab.


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## D-EJ915

yuuuuu


----------



## Desecrated

punch jab


----------



## D-EJ915

squeee


----------



## Randy

I-D-D-Q-D


----------



## D-EJ915

101


----------



## Randy

DOWN,UP,RIGHT,UP,LEFT,SELECT


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## Randy

TEDONTDIE = Full Map
TENERD = Satellite Without Com Tower
TEBUFFY = God Mode
TEDEADITE = Unlimited Ammo
TERAT = Unlimited Scrap


----------



## D-EJ915

lolopl


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Randy

Hallo.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## D-EJ915

lips


----------



## Desecrated

pizza with salad = new life
New strings on guitar = level up
Friends coming over to play with you = unlimited ammo
internet = all map
NGD = Godmode


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

waggles


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

tata!!


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/47421-so-i-went-my-schools-library.html


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

[ACTION=TheMissing]gets back to his job[/ACTION]


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## D-EJ915

zzza


----------



## D-EJ915

gagaga


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Apophis

bla bla


----------



## cow 7 sig

ma ma


----------



## Apophis

blam


----------



## cow 7 sig

bam


----------



## Apophis




----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Shooshy.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Gash btw.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Apophis




----------



## ibznorange

:blink:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

:soundwave:


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgons


----------



## Randy

skrull


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

decepticon


----------



## Groff

:southjerseytruckin:


----------



## Randy

nthedownlowtruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

:ihavenotrucktruckin:


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> :soundwave:



Crumbles before me!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Crumbles before me!!!



no


----------



## Uber Mega

Who's your daddy!?


----------



## Desecrated

Uber Mega said:


> Who's your daddy!?



kurt


----------



## arnoroth661

Uber Mega said:


> Who's your daddy!?



fap fap fap fap


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> fap fap fap fap



*fap fap fap fap*


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> *fap fap fap fap*



*and now for the dismount*


----------



## yevetz

arnoroth661 said:


> *and now for the dismount*



*&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;*

Yes I am drunk


----------



## arnoroth661

yevetz said:


> *&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;*
> 
> Yes I am drunk


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> *&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;*
> 
> Yes I am drunk



it's Wednesday ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> it's Wednesday ?



Yes it is ....and yes i am fucking drunk as fucking fuck with my vocalist


----------



## smueske

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## Desecrated

He looks emo.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Trumpet and piano


----------



## Zepp88

What's that in Vovas mouth?


----------



## D-EJ915

smoke...


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> smoke...



That's what I was hoping


----------



## Desecrated

the singers love.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> blam



blam


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Log.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Log.



 Zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q!



Qube?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Qube?



Splog.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Splog.



Epic win!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Epic win!



 

olongtruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> olongtruckin:



:e-truckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> :e-truckin:



Ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso



Plop.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

EEE


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Z.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

eeee


----------



## g3rmanium

ee


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

eeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

rr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu/


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu\


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu!


----------



## g3rmanium

XXX


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

_ttt_


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

*uuu*


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

58400!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

*zzz*


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz/


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

la


----------



## g3rmanium

la


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## D-EJ915

brutalzz


----------



## D-EJ915

MySpace.com - THE FAMINE - NYC/DFW, US - Metal / Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys


----------



## Randy

Fat guys with beards metal 

Whatever happened to the Toshi Iseda interview?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Apophis




----------



## biggness

What ever happened to that justin longshore interview? wrong place? ahh Okay my bad. And another question, do smileys count as legit posts? No way huh? Even 10k of them? get outta here


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Randy

:smiley:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttt


----------



## Randy

babies


----------



## ZeroSignal

Burger King Diamond FTMFW!


----------



## D-EJ915

meal


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Indeed.



Where the hell did that smiley come from and what the hell is it supposed to mean?


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> meal



 wut?


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Where the hell did that smiley come from and what the hell is it supposed to mean?



Uh... you mean the King Diamond smiley? That's the meaning of life itself.

Not using the King Diamond smiley at every opportunity immediately causes you to fail at life, and thus, it must be administered regularly.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Like this?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Like this?



Indeed. 



D-EJ915 said:


> new page



Indeed.


----------



## ZeroSignal

>


----------



## Randy

:noodlesflaming:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Randy

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya-chan


----------



## Desecrated

nodame live action show.


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wheez


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



Undertaker coach for the win.


----------



## Apophis

yeah


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

balls


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> balls



You has them?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e..


----------



## g3rmanium

e...


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Zepp88

Gesicht


----------



## g3rmanium

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gesicht



Wo?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo?



Erdnußbutter.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Erdnußbutter.



Brez'n.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Brez'n.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Fruehstuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Now that I've actually spent some time messing with my blog, I rather like how it's looking


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Now that I've actually spent some time messing with my blog, I rather like how it's looking


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis

hi Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> hi Johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

58500!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

zz


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

La2


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>



Fixed!


----------



## Desecrated

apophis = 
johann = 
Everyone else =


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> apophis =
> johann =
> Everyone else =


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

rrr'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

4500


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

EE1


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Thomas




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Thomas




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Thomas said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?
































































E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

boff-


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff--


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

tttt


----------



## g3rmanium

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt\


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

LA=


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> post


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo pah pah


----------



## Thomas




----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Burger King Diamond FTMFW!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


>



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

..


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> morning



*tips hat* Afternoon!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal

TheMissing said:


> I'm gay!


----------



## Svartmetall

58,584!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Good evening !


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Good evening !



It's just not the same without the 's.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Apophis said:


>



Baby!!!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> It's just not the same without the 's.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

I'm off,


----------



## Desecrated

I have to walk the dog.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Apophis said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## Apophis




----------



## smueske

rawk


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal

Just in case anyone wants to take on a cat with an RPG-7 or something.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I wonder if it's possible to actually kill this thread?


----------



## D-EJ915

tttatttattta


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

www


----------



## Desecrated

no this thread will not die before it is finished.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>



true


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

lee!
fuck my foot.


----------



## Lee

If you insist


----------



## Lee

Fuck yo couch!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> If you insist



you see, this is the kind of discipline that youngsters lacks today, when ever I rub myself on little boys on the bus they get so insecure. We need more people who are ready to follow odd sexual requests from strangers.


----------



## Zepp88

No!!! Anything but that!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Fuck yo couch!



No problem.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No!!! Anything but that!!!!



I want to rub my feet against you beard and suck you nipple.


----------



## Lee

You don't know how to appreciate shit!


----------



## Desecrated

+1


----------



## Desecrated

Today's album tip: 

Metal:

a javelin reign - wrath of the rice cooker
Anomaly
Buried Inside
Fredrik Thordendal - Sol Niger Within, Version 3.33
nostromo - hysteron-proteron
Psychofagist
Ron Jarzombek spelar i Spastic Ink och Blotted Science
Trevor Dunn's Trio
Ephel Duath


Art-music:

Arnold Schönberg
Igor Stravinsky
Olivier Messiaen
Shostakovich
After Crying
Alban berg
Gorecki, Henryk
György Ligeti
Holst, Gustav
Kronos Quartet


Jazz:
Bohren & Der Club Of Gore
Chick Corea Elektric Band
Dave Brubeck
Diamanda Galas
Esbjörn Svensson Trio
Fragile
Greg Howe
Maher Shalal Hash Baz
TreCorda
Universe zero


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want to rub my feet against you beard and suck you nipple.



Interesting.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Interesting.



I'm bored and hungry.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm bored and hungry.



I want some air.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm bored and hungry.



Eat something


----------



## Desecrated

No air on friday.-


----------



## Desecrated

oOo Wait it is 2 february, then you can have eat.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Eat something



I'm to bored to eat.


----------



## Desecrated

This forum spoils me, Every other forum is moving along in snail pace compared to this.


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

!33!


----------



## Nerina

Ok, so explain something to me, whats the deal with the 100k reply contest, like its to see who posts the 100k'th post? or what? Humour me 
Nice color btw


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, so explain something to me, whats the deal with the 100k reply contest, like its to see who posts the 100k'th post? or what? Humour me
> Nice color btw



Yes.

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok, so explain something to me, whats the deal with the 100k reply contest, like its to see who posts the 100k'th post? or what? Humour me
> Nice color btw



Something like that, just post all nonsense you can think off, every post moves the thread forward. 
It's a bit of a Sisyphus work, but at least it's something to tell the grandkids.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.
> 
> E!



E!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Something like that, just post all nonsense you can think off, every post moves the thread forward.
> It's a bit of a Sisyphus work, but at least it's something to tell the grandkids.



Ah! Ok, let me think of what bullshit I can post............lol


----------



## Desecrated

Have you ever done some trucking ?


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## D-EJ915

tat


----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## Desecrated

05.55 am


----------



## Desecrated

58645


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

O yeah, I got my second schecter today, will pack it and send it to poland so apophis can make me a new baritone neck. will post more info later.


----------



## Desecrated

Stripped by all but bananas swam the mighty frog without sinking deeper into the fog of eternal block ness. Nobody knew how the brick had gone so far from his home, there was some sort of train and a pack of small dogs involved but nobody can really say. 
I found a magazine in the dumpster but there where o words printed in it and the picture had all flew away. A distant guitar solo played by a Japanese businessman echoes into the forest. No frogs were harmed during the last sentence. 

Hand crème on a table or joiner (traditional name now obsolete in North America) is one who does finish carpentry, but the sausage of doom is not far behind. In a cabin by the lake two old people live and nobody see them anymore, not even themselves, two children walks over the ice but nobody hears there step. Combining evil with sinister charm has since been much used and elaborated by all kind if central processing unit, but none of them has so far used virtual reality to express there own plantation of the tension built upon throughout the story.

Frequently, psychosomatic dismay pictures encompass negative recourse in the direction of the prevalent in clouds. However, a quantity of violent behaviour may perhaps be used to add force to the conception of probable corporeal hazard, at the same time as still maintaining true to the psychological environment. 

It is relatively metal rich with [Fe/H] = -0.6[5] and an estimated age of 7.5 Gyr. Which supports its membership in the Sag DEG system since it has a similar chemical signature?

Pancakes!


----------



## Desecrated

06.33 am


----------



## JPMDan

Holy shit, this thread is still going on????


----------



## Desecrated

41340 post to go


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

58*666*


----------



## loktide

Desecrated said:


> 58*666*


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael

loktide, post some pic's of your RG7680.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## biggness




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

SQUEEE!!


----------



## Thomas




----------



## ZeroSignal

Michael said:


> loktide, post some pic's of your RG7680.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

mucho!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

pooty


----------



## ZeroSignal

Blech...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## loktide




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Bound

E?


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated

I've been thanked 200 times, yay


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

58700


----------



## Desecrated

we should be able to get to 59000 until next sunday.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



thats awesome


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Stripped by all but bananas swam the mighty frog without sinking deeper into the fog of eternal block ness. Nobody knew how the brick had gone so far from his home, there was some sort of train and a pack of small dogs involved but nobody can really say.
> I found a magazine in the dumpster but there where o words printed in it and the picture had all flew away. A distant guitar solo played by a Japanese businessman echoes into the forest. No frogs were harmed during the last sentence.
> 
> Hand crème on a table or joiner (traditional name now obsolete in North America) is one who does finish carpentry, but the sausage of doom is not far behind. In a cabin by the lake two old people live and nobody see them anymore, not even themselves, two children walks over the ice but nobody hears there step. Combining evil with sinister charm has since been much used and elaborated by all kind if central processing unit, but none of them has so far used virtual reality to express there own plantation of the tension built upon throughout the story.
> 
> Frequently, psychosomatic dismay pictures encompass negative recourse in the direction of the prevalent in clouds. However, a quantity of violent behaviour may perhaps be used to add force to the conception of probable corporeal hazard, at the same time as still maintaining true to the psychological environment.
> 
> It is relatively metal rich with [Fe/H] = -0.6[5] and an estimated age of 7.5 Gyr. Which supports its membership in the Sag DEG system since it has a similar chemical signature?
> 
> Pancakes!



Exposed with each and every one other than bananas swim the powerful goat with no plummeting deeper interested in the mist of everlasting chunk ness. Not a soul know how the slab had disappeared consequently distant on or after his residence, readily available be a quantity of kind of educate in addition to a bunch of little dogs concerned other than nonentity can really say. 
I establish a periodical in the dumpster but everywhere there where words in black and white in it and the depiction had all flew absent. A far-away r unaccompanied guitar played by a Japanese entrepreneur echoes into the wooded area. No goats were harmed during the last sentence. 

Hand crème on a bench or joiner (conventional Christian name now obsolete in North Dakota) be one who do come to an end cabinet making, but the sausage of destiny is not remotely at the back. Within a bungalow next to the lake two elderly individuals subsist and no one distinguish them any longer, not even themselves, two brood walks above the frost but nonentity hears convenient movement. Combining immorality by means of ominous charisma have in view of the fact that been to a great extent used and elaborated by all kind if innermost dispensation component, but not a bit of them has so faraway used fundamental realism to articulate readily available possess agricultural estate of the nervousness built in the lead all the way through the story.

Commonly, mental apprehension films include off-putting recourse in the course of the ubiquitous in exhaust. Nevertheless, a magnitude of vicious performance possibly will conceivably be used to add energy to the commencement of apparent earthly vulnerability, at the same time as still maintaining factual to the emotional atmosphere. 

It is comparatively metal wealthy in the midst of [Fe/H] = -0.6[5] and an approximate period of 7.5 Gyr. Which supports its partisanship in the Sag DEG system since it has a comparable substance autograph?

Pancakes!


----------



## arnoroth661

oh hai ur home early


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> oh hai ur home early


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## Desecrated

Bored ?


----------



## Zepp88

Black History Month « We have such sights to show you&#8230;


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Black History Month « We have such sights to show you



ooo k a y


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ooo k a y





You guys don't have black history month in Sweden I guess


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> You guys don't have black history month in Sweden I guess



 Guess not.

I'm considering getting a tremol-no, D-sonic, chopper, and air norton for my rg4ex1.


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/47758-fender-xii.html#post855989


----------



## Zepp88

smooth


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> smooth



Like a nice cup of coffee, or a man's freshly shaven face?


----------



## Zepp88

Both.


----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


> Both.



Wise choice. I would have taken the horse, though.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arnoroth661

Zepp88 said:


>



Perhaps its time to go to bed.  Band practice in two hours!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You guys don't have black history month in Sweden I guess



O yeah we do, but not in that way


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Lucky Seven

I AM THE MOONSTAAAAAAR!

brb


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

HI sebe, hows the contract going ?


----------



## MorbidTravis

i will win


----------



## Apophis

Desecrated said:


> HI sebe, hows the contract going ?



Will be send tomorrow


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

taaa!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Apophis said:


> Will be send tomorrow



Yay monday rules.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Apophis I want one of your guitars!

You should make me a seven string version of Matthias Jabs' explorer with a wizard neck profile, that would rule.


----------



## Lee

Indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

new pages = win


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

..


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

58778


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## dream-thief

I flex at this thread



and I proclaim it supreme.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> I flex at this thread
> 
> 
> 
> and I proclaim it supreme.



+rep for that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

58800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

_I!_


----------



## Apophis

Welcome Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> Welcome Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

This thread never dies does it?


----------



## Desecrated

7 Dying Trees said:


> This thread never dies does it?



Thats the point


----------



## Apophis

welcome everyone


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> welcome everyone


----------



## g3rmanium

ee;


----------



## g3rmanium

ee.


----------



## g3rmanium

ee'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

ee$


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

blop.


----------



## g3rmanium

beep.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?


----------



## Randy

Poisonblack


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

009


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Tig ol' Bitties


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Tig ol' Bitties



(.Y.)


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> (.Y.)



YES


----------



## D-EJ915

wgeeeawa


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



E.​


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wgeeeawa



ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.​



E.


----------



## Randy

Finally.

*explodes


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.​


----------



## Desecrated

good evening.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good evening.



E.


----------



## D-EJ915

glompus maximus!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## Desecrated

Sisyphos
Royal Orchestra, Stockholm
Varoujan Kodjian


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

5*8888*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arnoroth661

Man juststrings.com is great!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


whoa!


----------



## Randy

Anybody remember what thread it was that had all the dimensions on the RG 2228, that somebody measured out with a caliper? I cant find it for the life of me.


----------



## D-EJ915

no idea


----------



## Randy

Thanks anyway... I'll keep looking.


----------



## D-EJ915

titties


----------



## Desecrated

Go through all threads in the extended range section


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

I've read through all teh threads in some sections before  when I was really bored


----------



## Ivan

nothing


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I've read through all teh threads in some sections before  when I was really bored


----------



## Ivan

I've got new avatar and user title.


----------



## Randy

Ivan said:


> I've got new avatar and user title.



Both of them very entertaining.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Forresterc

I don't post much. But howdy! 
I've got my RG1527, with shitty pickups. gonna get that fixed. they're stock.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I've read through all teh threads in some sections before  when I was really bored



Same here.


----------



## D-EJ915

squee


----------



## Desecrated

4*555*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezleybop!


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

What a slow day on the forum it has been.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## dream-thief

WARNING!

This is an off-topic post

and THIS is my 12th post

\m/

oops

I doubleposted by accident

its cool to doublepost



its putting "Automerged doublepost" on all my posts here, at leats thats what im seeing.

I only doubleposted the first one...

ATTENTION EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!

    


that is all....

that was homosexual.

all my posts became one big post.

that is NOT badass


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief

hello Apophis


----------



## Apophis

Hallo Lowell


----------



## D-EJ915

ohh yeah!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yahhh!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

goop


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

broom


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


>


lollercaust


----------



## D-EJ915

7 Dying Trees said:


> broom


twat


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee




----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Apophis

2nd post after you


----------



## D-EJ915

squa


----------



## Desecrated

4th post


----------



## Lee

el oh el


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> lollercaust



*looks it up on wikipedia


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

more posting


----------



## D-EJ915

upp!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

jumbo


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Not making a lot of progress without me, gentlemen?


----------



## g3rmanium

np: The Prodigy - Their Law


----------



## g3rmanium

What a fucking great album that was.


----------



## g3rmanium

Should get it and listen to it again.


----------



## Apophis

welcome Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> welcome Johann



welcome Johann


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> welcome Johann



welcome Johann


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

69
sebe I'm thinking of you


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> welcome Johann



welcome Johann


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> welcome Johann



welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann 
welcome Johann


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## g3rmanium

rah.


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## g3rmanium

59000!


----------



## Desecrated

101


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt you, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> pwnt you, Jonathan.



Everytime I try to post fast, this site freezes on me.


----------



## Desecrated

Give me some e-rep as consolation price.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Everytime I try to post fast, this site freezes on me.



I guess Chris runs out of sockets on his box.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Give me some e-rep as consolation price.



I can't.


----------



## Psychoface

Desecrated said:


> Give me some e-rep as consolation price.



ill randomly throw some rep your way, why the fuck not


----------



## D-EJ915

awh


----------



## smueske

rawk


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm going to run now.


----------



## Desecrated

run forest run


----------



## D-EJ915

cheese curls


----------



## Russ

> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post, btw


Hell, that's how I respond to most of my emails at work...


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## Lee

Apples!


----------



## Russ

> Testing the limits of the SQL DB, might extend this / do another afterwards.
> 
> Post # 100,000 gets something. Probably a sticker or so.


Forget MySQL, go with SQL Express, blah, blah, ... just getting my 59,018th response in - maybe it will be a 7 string sticker... Do I have issues if i stay awake until the 100k response?...


----------



## Desecrated

Russ said:


> Forget MySQL, go with SQL Express, blah, blah, ... just getting my 59,018th response in - maybe it will be a 7 string sticker... Do I have issues if i stay awake until the 100k response?...



Not if you post one post per second, that won't take to long.


----------



## Russ

> Not if you post one post per second, that won't take to long.


I'm already seeing dead people, so is you're advice to stay awake?.... just gettin in another post... heheheh


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## Russ

Mangos! hell, now I'm on the bandwagon...


----------



## Lee

grapefruit


----------



## Desecrated

tangerine


----------



## Lee

tomato


----------



## Desecrated

Lemon


----------



## Desecrated

lime


----------



## Desecrated

Clementines


----------



## Lee

nectarines


----------



## Russ

Jackfruit!

Seriously, go to your nearest Asian store and buy some. You will not want to kill me any sooner... If you survive the tasting...


----------



## Lee

Avocado


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

1-


----------



## Zepp88

Your faces.

It fails.


----------



## Desecrated

mine ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mine ?



Let me out of this box.


----------



## D-EJ915

WOOOHOOO!!! LS is back !!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Let me out of this box.



Can't do that.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Can't do that.



This box fails.


----------



## Desecrated

all boxes fail


----------



## Zepp88

Wacky. An ex Bathory member is the one who filmed those cool Dell commercials with the hot chicks and the weirdness.


----------



## Zepp88

I shall record my brain waves in audio format. That shall be my first album. Fuck instruments. I has a brains.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Wacky. An ex Bathory member is the one who filmed those cool Dell commercials with the hot chicks and the weirdness.



That explain a thing or two.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I shall record my brain waves in audio format. That shall be my first album. Fuck instruments. I has a brains.



Binaural beats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That explain a thing or two.



I enjoy those commercials.


Rather the females contained therein.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Binaural beats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Interesting.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## Zepp88

wao


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo J0hann.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

I'm tired. I need sleep.


----------



## dream-thief

get some sleep then


----------



## Zepp88

I'm at work, I can't sleep.


----------



## swedenuck

Might I suggest a nice cup of Dark Roast Columbian Coffee?


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

sww


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff.


----------



## g3rmanium

bluff.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/48030-there-any-members-living-germany.html


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

Habs schon gesehen, Mike. Danke.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Habs schon gesehen, Mike. Danke.



Na, bitte.


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Na, bitte.



Jo.


----------



## Zepp88

Zwiebeln.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln.



Qube.


----------



## g3rmanium

whop.


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

59100


----------



## g3rmanium

baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

blom.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

iii.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

blaff.


----------



## g3rmanium

splop.


----------



## Apophis

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## dream-thief

hello johann also


----------



## g3rmanium

breee.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> hello johann also



hello johann also


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

clob.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Niilz

MySpace.com - Nils Finkeisen - Hamburg, DE - Black Metal / Visual / Screamo - www.myspace.com/nilsfinkeisen


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## loktide

2nd light-greenish rep thingy


----------



## g3rmanium

Niilz said:


> MySpace.com - Nils Finkeisen - Hamburg, DE - Black Metal / Visual / Screamo - www.myspace.com/nilsfinkeisen



MySpace? In 2008?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> 2nd light-greenish rep thingy


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTAGE IS EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> POSTAGE IS EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

dude it is


----------



## D-EJ915

like 41 cents now or something?


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> like 41 cents now or something?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

used to be like 30


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Randy

Digitech GSP2101 Appreciation Narratives



Confused the crap out of me.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Balloon animals


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

wheezly


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Super soak that ho.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Super soak that ho.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## Randy

STIT GIB


----------



## D-EJ915

titus


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

squeelze


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

yup


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis

blam


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

bloo.


----------



## Apophis

bloo


----------



## D-EJ915

attack!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Apophis

next post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus maximus!!


----------



## D-EJ915

maximus uppus!!


----------



## D-EJ915

up max!


----------



## D-EJ915

max up!


----------



## D-EJ915

max max


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nana


----------



## D-EJ915

zem zem


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> bloo



bloo.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!


----------



## Desecrated

no neg rep today either. yay


----------



## Zepp88

Swedish Balls


----------



## D-EJ915

ballz


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## D-EJ915

BANNED!!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

:bannedintheusatruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Swedish Balls



Zwiebeln?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> :bannedintheusatruckin:



The 2 Live Crew's Banned in the USA?


----------



## Desecrated

Nein


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

Johann


----------



## D-EJ915

=3


----------



## D-EJ915

the 1 ballz crew :/


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> the 1 ballz crew :/



Do you know the 2 Live Crew, Jeff?


----------



## Zepp88

Nuggets.


----------



## D-EJ915

nook


----------



## D-EJ915

huh


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

it


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

I was going to post something but I can't remember what.


----------



## Desecrated

4600!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nuggets.


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!!


----------



## Lee

further!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

I  these kittehs.


----------



## D-EJ915

tatattattaaa


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Brezn


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Brezn


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will zum Hause....verdammt Arbeit....


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splop.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

hhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Still looking for that Kramer, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Still looking for that Kramer, Mike?



Sort of, I've been buying a ton of other shit lately though...

So if one came up right now I'm not sure if I could buy it.


----------



## ibznorange

Zepp88 said:


> Sort of, I've been buying a ton of other shit lately though...
> 
> So if one came up right now I'm not sure if I could buy it.



thats the worst! i just found that S7420FMTW on ebay, and i want it, but i just bought that carvin


----------



## Zepp88

indeed. 

I highly doubt I'll see a Striker 7 pop up though...


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> indeed.
> 
> I highly doubt I'll see a Striker 7 pop up though...


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

brrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Coo.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning



Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

$E


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

eee§


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

Uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

brrr


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

59300!


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

R&&


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## ohio_eric

sup?

how's it hangin?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

ohio_eric said:


> sup?
> 
> how's it hangin?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

aaa


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Groff

Hi Johann! 

I haven't popped in here in a few days. I missed you guys


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Been busy with schoolwork. bleh.


----------



## Groff

Silly college, sleep is for kids.


----------



## g3rmanium

deee


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hi Johann!
> 
> I haven't popped in here in a few days. I missed you guys



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

HHH


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Dead on the Dance Floor....

What the fuck is up with that song?


----------



## D-EJ915

koopa


----------



## Randy

patroopa


----------



## D-EJ915

whereeeee


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> whereeeee



On Herman Li's footed pajamas.


----------



## Groff

(i'm working with Bulb and Darren to make this happen... Hopefully)


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

ttt?


----------



## Trespass

Hum...



Trespass said:


> Hum...



Is gay.


----------



## Randy

TJ Bowels

Scat Pornstar Extraordinaire


----------



## Trespass

Trespass said:


> Hum...



Is gay.

Too bad this doesn't do anything for our post count.


----------



## Desecrated

Djent Morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

Hey Mitt Romney, don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> (i'm working with Bulb and Darren to make this happen... Hopefully)



That would be absolutely !


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Yeah!


----------



## Chris

E.


----------



## Lee

Chris said:


> E.

























E!


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> E.


sup sexy


----------



## Randy

Chris said:


> E.



 x100000000000000


----------



## Mogwaii

doo bop
skitskat ihavenoideawhatimsaying!



levelhead86 said:


> x100000000000000



sup, we have the same name


----------



## D-EJ915

zeebaha!


----------



## Mogwaii

my hands are cold


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezley-bobs


----------



## Lee

I'm hungry


----------



## Mogwaii

My hands are cold even with gloves on
i think im gonna die


----------



## Lee

ElectricPumpkin said:


> My hands are cold even with gloves on
> i think im gonna die


----------



## Randy

ElectricPumpkin said:


> My hands are cold even with gloves on
> i think im gonna die



Put them in the fire.


----------



## Mogwaii

levelhead86 said:


> Put them in the fire.



I put my gloves in the fire but my hands arn't any warmer

what now?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Mogwaii

I just gave my dog a hamburger
he never looked so happy


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Mogwaii

yay


----------



## Apophis

yay yay


----------



## Mogwaii

with a name like Big Business
it has to be serious


----------



## Psychoface

i need to shave..


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

tyt


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

tttttt


----------



## Randy

I lika' do... the cha-cha.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah!


----------



## Mogwaii

MY HANDS ARE TOO F'ING WARM!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

Purple Nurple



ElectricPumpkin said:


> MY HANDS ARE TOO F'ING WARM!!!!!!



Put them in liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Sebastian

g3rmanium - over 17,000 posts here !!!!!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Sebastian said:


> g3rmanium - over 17,000 posts here !!!!!!



E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Mogwaii

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPPQRSTUVWXXYZEE


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wwheee


----------



## D-EJ915

only a few


----------



## D-EJ915

left


----------



## D-EJ915

to go


----------



## D-EJ915

until


----------



## D-EJ915

we hit


----------



## D-EJ915

the


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Stitch

I don't know what to say!


----------



## Stitch

I'm a contributor now...


----------



## Stitch

So I guess that means I can finally contribute to this thread.


----------



## Stitch

Constructively!


----------



## Stitch

And usefully!


----------



## Stitch

And I won't even have to wait for other people to reply.


----------



## Stitch

See!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Zepp88

Curmudgeon.


----------



## Stitch

hello, sir!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Regardless...


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Heheheh!


----------



## Stitch

I mean, come on!


----------



## Stitch

No one else is laughing?


----------



## Stitch

Why not?


----------



## Stitch

And fuck you Zepp, DEP rules.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Night!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Stitch, DEP sucks elephant wang


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Chris said:


> E.



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!

























E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> E.



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Sebastian said:


> g3rmanium - over 17,000 posts here !!!!!!



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 59,429
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 17,360
D-EJ915 9,738
Desecrated 4,592
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,378
TheMissing 2,237
Lee 2,004
arnoroth661 1,151
playstopause 1,135
Lucky Seven 1,044
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 735
yevetz 663
levelhead86 561
loktide 513
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
ZeroSignal 417
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Buzz762 321
Bound 318
Apophis 281
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 245
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 219
Ivan 193
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
Michael 122
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
Kotex 75
Mattmc74 73
garcia3441 72
Uber Mega 71
Aaron 70
Alex-D33 57
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
VicerExciser 46
fathead 43
furyinternal 42
Blexican 42
B Lopez 40
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Jason 35
Spoongirl 35
ShawnFjellstad 32
cow 7 sig 31
Jon 30
ohio_eric 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
smueske 27
Psychoface 27
Azyiu 24
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
sakeido 17
metallatem 16
progmetaldan 16
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
zimbloth 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
7StringofAblicK 13
Luan 13
TomAwesome 13
omentremor 13
MoRoH 12
swedenuck 12
settite 12
Thomas 12
Battousai 12
Hellbound 12
jim777 12
Cancer 12
Adamh1331 11
Allen Garrow 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
ibznorange 10
techjsteele 10
Mogwaii 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
cadenhead 8
amonb 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
huber 7
The Dark Wolf 7
Seven 7
Splees 7
7 Dying Trees 7
militant_x 6
Donnie 6
metalfiend666 6
twiztedchild 6
garden of grey 6
SevenDeadly 6
Popsyche 6
Trespass 6
KillForGod 6
The Arisen 6
gurugow 6
johnw 6
Chris 6
dream-thief 5
skinhead 5
oompa 5
Moro 5
Russ 5
asmegin_slayer 5
Nerina 5
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
drelo 5
BCrowell 5
Espaul 5
Snake Doctor 5
Prometheus 4
eelblack2 4
continental 4
Ken 4
ogisha007 4
Lozek 4
b3n 4
Ancestor 4
Carrion 3
Samer 3
sevenstringdeath 3
HaGGuS 3
Jongpil Yun 3
Regor 3
SunburnedCactus 3
jaredowty 3
djpharoah 3
Jarrett 3
RonGriff 3
iumentum 3
skattabrain 3
Hawksmoor 3
telecaster90 3
Satan 3
Universalis 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Sinner 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Toshiro 3
eleven59 3
stuz719 3
DelfinoPie 3
tie my rope 3
Kevan 3
stuh84 2
Dive-Baum 2
nicknuisance 2
The Dubya 2
Firebeard 2
Quicksilver689 2
lepersmeesa 2
Codyyy 2
ICX357 2
MorbidTravis 2
Bammbamm 2
matt7 2
thadood 2
dpm 2
biggness 2
Matt Crooks 2
Satyr 2
Volsung 2
Creepy 2
Tim77 2
shadowgenesis 2
bobbyretelle 2
Mark. A 2
newamerikangospel 2
nikt 2
IbanezFan 2
David 2
Coiso 2
Paul Malmsteen 2
Darth Vader 2
DangerousTacos 2
8string 1
Oneiros 1
HamBungler 1
jaymz_wylde 1
ManBeast 1
ESPlayer 1
Code001 1
Thep 1
Gabe777 1
kung_fu 1
Applejelly91 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
neon_black88 1
Soma 1
Mastodon 1
CM_X5 1
Munky7Head 1
jacksonplayer 1
nyck 1
mgood 1
Mr. Test 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
KillMAH 1
NecroSamist 1
budda 1
JesseTheMachine 1
heavy7-665 1
canuck brian 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
simsklok 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
JoelLXVI 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Spinedriver 1
Nick 1
Minus 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
EclecticFinn 1
gregj 1
Skeksis 1
777 1
th249z 1
rummy 1
Shaman 1
InTheRavensName 1
supertruper1988 1
WayneCustom7 1
guitarplayerone 1
Niilz 1
Bartok 1
Demeyes 1
undeadsoldier 1
SymmetricScars 1
Forresterc 1
Tzoni 1
chavhunter 1
malufet 1
220BX 1
Svartmetall 1
jarrydn 1
Variant 1
keithb 1
jaxadam 1
dtrax 1
MF_Kitten 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Sebastian

MOUTH FOR WAAAAAAAAR


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Sebastian said:


> MOUTH FOR WAAAAAAAAR


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Bound

OHNOES!


----------



## Zepp88

Somebody in Tokyo


----------



## Zepp88

has no idea who you are.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Morning again


----------



## Randy

Mourning, indeed.


----------



## kristallin

'ello 'ello, what's all this then?


----------



## Randy

kristallin said:


> 'ello 'ello, what's all this then?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy

Serapis


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Gums


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Randy

Rezko Slumlord


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



EE!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> EE!



EEE!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> EEE!



EEE'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEzZ


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> EEE'd!



EEE's!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> EEE's!



EEE  EEE


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> EEE  EEE



EEE  EEE


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> EEE  EEE



EEE  EEE


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE$ EEE$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> EEE  EEE



EEE  EEE


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

000009


----------



## Lee

0000007


----------



## D-EJ915

squee


----------



## Desecrated

Squee Squee Bree *I will be heard* *breakdown* Squeeeeee! .


----------



## smueske

yawp!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

The Entrance To The Spheres Of Mars =


----------



## D-EJ915

www.hot-smecks.com


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## D-EJ915

Z!!!


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

weeeew


----------



## Apophis

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

zee


----------



## Randy

zippity doo da


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

NWS

[sex][/sex]


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

lolz


----------



## Despised_0515

double cheese burger


----------



## kristallin

08045


----------



## Despised_0515

twelve 39¢ cheese burgers


----------



## Desecrated

tofuburger with soycheese and no dressing.


----------



## D-EJ915

wowza


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> tofuburger with soycheese and no dressing.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Despised_0515

just went to Carl's Jr with 2 of bandmates and ordered 6 chicken sandwiches [they're only 99¢ ] and 3 small drinks [we were low on money so refills galore! ] and one of my friends only ate one of his so I got to eat 3! Fuck yeah! The other friend and I filled our cups with every soda in there. I'm officially full.


----------



## Zepp88

VicerExciser said:


> just went to Carl's Jr with 2 of bandmates and ordered 6 chicken sandwiches [they're only 99¢ ] and 3 small drinks [we were low on money so refills galore! ] and one of my friends only ate one of his so I got to eat 3! Fuck yeah! The other friend and I filled our cups with every soda in there. I'm officially full.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## ibznorange

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



any lawlz?


----------



## Zepp88

ibznorange said:


> any lawlz?



Giant lawlz.


----------



## ibznorange

Zepp88 said:


> Giant lawlz.



http://gorillamask.net/emohair.shtml
were the lawlz that big?


----------



## Desecrated

Hungry. will be back.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Giant lawlz.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



Gibt es Eier?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gibt es Eier?



Ja, in der Nähe von Hühnern.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, in der Nähe von Hühnern.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Etwas zum lecken?


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Etwas zum lecken?


----------



## Zepp88

Fuertze.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fuertze.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

FnuhzzZ.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Plop.



Gern.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gern.



Glah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Clob.


----------



## Desecrated

club


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



This guy is the bomb.


----------



## El Caco

||


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


>



*...I've got a real bad feeling
how many bones do you suppose they're keeping?
Don't make a sound!
They're not dead, just sleeping.*


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

Jo.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Mogwaii

lalalala


----------



## Desecrated

man skjuter alla.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael

It's only 2:20AM and I'm yawning. Weeeeeeeak!


----------



## Desecrated

soon 5 pm, no yawning here.


----------



## D-EJ915

10111


----------



## Desecrated

Jag har så jäkla tråkigt, mina semlor är fastbundna i träden.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

sweet


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

59600!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

É!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana ~nya


----------



## Codyyy




----------



## D-EJ915

teeter-totter


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



D.


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff.


----------



## Lee

S!


----------



## g3rmanium

kablam.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> S!



S?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> S?



S.


----------



## Desecrated

probably


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> S.



S!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnha.


----------



## g3rmanium

clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

tumtumtum tatumtumtum tatumtumtumumumum


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Desecrated

f the body makes hot -, then it the form of the emission electromagnets of the infrared zone of the member state of the jet of the bright of heat and the spectrum brought out. All these are you, which have arrives in the substantial times of the otnosyashchsyawertes, and from senses it improves practically. If the hot history of the body places, then the part of the red wavelength begins to agree the distinguibile point. Since, which concerns this means, it advanced on the year, where it will precede, was rassledovana.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>



Have you ever posted something with more than smileys?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



Kekse?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Kekse?



Wo?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Wo?



Ich habe sie hier


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Apophis

g3rmanium said:


> Have you ever posted something with more than smileys?



It's offtopic - it doesn't matter - we only have to reach the end.
What are you trying to say ???
I can ask the same question - have you ever posted something more than E ??


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich habe sie hier



Scheiße.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> It's offtopic - it doesn't matter - we only have to reach the end.
> What are you trying to say ???
> I can ask the same question - have you ever posted something more than E ??



 hey, easy.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

wwheeeee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Nerina

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## D-EJ915

wghaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wghaha



hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

EE


----------



## El Caco

This is not a post


----------



## g3rmanium

EE`


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> This is not a post



Pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh you have the same guitar I have, s7eve!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh you have the same guitar I have, s7eve!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

clob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wah.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

59700!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls...


No balls hey, PWNT hey. ABCDFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ.  Here's some balls for you






























||


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## playstopause

My pleasure.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Michael




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!"


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



Don't we all.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Don't we all.



Apparently.


----------



## Desecrated

According to the grapevine.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> According to the grapevine.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apparently.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.ö


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Zepp88

I love Elves.


----------



## Zepp88

We need a

:truckerwubbinganelf:

emoticon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I love Elves.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> We need a
> 
> :truckerwubbinganelf:
> 
> emoticon.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

I totally fuck Elves.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Elves, all day.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I totally fuck Elves.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no bier.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Elves, all day.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no bier.



I have no bier


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>



And apparently no :balls:.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I have no bier



 Zepp88

































































































































































































































































And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls. 






























 I love Elves.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis

I'm smileys king


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> I'm smileys king



Holy shit, you said something!  

[action=g3rmanium]sounds like Eric.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## Zepp88

Elves, all day.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Elves, all day.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.


No, there are definetly balls involved.


----------



## g3rmanium

jjj


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> No, there are definetly balls involved.



And apparently... balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

59800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks + balls = epic win.


----------



## Desecrated

kexchoklad.


----------



## Desecrated

Third Golden Bar !!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Third Golden Bar !!!!!!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Michael

Yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Yo.



Sup dawg?


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## Michael

g3rmanium said:


> Sup dawg?



Not much. You?


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Not much. You?



Not much either.  

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>



And *apparently* no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

AAA!


----------



## g3rmanium

BBB!


----------



## g3rmanium

CCC!


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

QQQ!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> QQQ!



E, Lee?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E, Lee?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Check out the new version of my site!

 CLICK HERE 































 CLICK HERE ​
[action=g3rmanium]wonders if this looks too spammy...[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Well, yes!  





And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.

Is your rig still up-to-date, Lee?


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>





And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## ZeroSignal

Blech.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## ZeroSignal

Johann's smileys terminate your face.


----------



## Apophis

I'm Smileys Master


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Roflcopter.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Terminated.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Bla?


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh it's on!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh it's on!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ya rly


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Ya rly



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## MorbidTravis

OMGZ LOLZ WE HAZ G075 70 G37Z M0R3 R3P1315


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh you knew I was going to do it!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



Lee, is your rig information correct?

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

59900!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



Kekse


----------



## ZeroSignal

???


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Lee, is your rig information correct?
> 
> And apparently no balls.



Ja. Warum?


And apparently no balls.


----------



## ZeroSignal

???

And apparently has no bandwagon.


----------



## Kotex

Jeez!


Like G00SHE!


----------



## ZeroSignal

^???


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## ZeroSignal

And apparently no Berlin.


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> And apparently no Berlin.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no (Stolen) Babies.


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> And apparently no (Stolen) Babies.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680


----------



## ZeroSignal

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868680


----------



## kristallin

Bolen Stabies!


----------



## ZeroSignal

kristallin said:


> Bolen Stabies!





MySpace.com - Stolen Babies - www.myspace.com/stolenbabies


----------



## Desecrated

berlin balls


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> berlin balls



Good god I've created a monster!


----------



## kristallin

ZeroSignal said:


> MySpace.com - Stolen Babies - www.myspace.com/stolenbabies



Hmmmmmm..... she's cute.


----------



## ZeroSignal

kristallin said:


> Hmmmmmm..... she's cute.



Ya but post here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/48437-stolen-babies.html#post868771

What do you think of the music?


----------



## D-EJ915

balzitch


----------



## Desecrated

4*666*


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ja. Warum?
> 
> 
> And apparently no balls.



Weil da steht, daß du einen Peavey Valveking 112 spielst. Hast du nicht mal einen Mesa gekauft?  

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



 

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ghey.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

ee


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

?E


----------



## loktide




----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Michael

Hey guys.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



 

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Michael

Hmm, should I go to bed (12:55AM) or watch a Rob Johnson DVD?


----------



## Apophis

DVD


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Hey guys.



 

And apparently no BALLS.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Michael

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no BALLS.



I have balls a plenty.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> I have balls a plenty.



Post proof or die! 

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

Bowling balls.


----------



## Michael

g3rmanium said:


> Post proof or die!
> 
> And apparently no balls.



I would but I wouldn't wanna get banned now would I?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Hallo Johann!


----------



## Apophis

Hallo Simon


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

Hallo Sebastian!


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Hallo Johann!



Hallo Simon!  

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Stitch

How are you today, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> How are you today, Johann?



Fine, how about you?

I had some Bier over the weekend.


----------



## Michael

Sup Simon! 

Almost on page 6000.


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

966


----------



## Desecrated

977


----------



## Desecrated

988


----------



## Desecrated

999


----------



## Desecrated

*60000*


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> *60000*



+1


----------



## Michael

+2


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael

Word.


----------



## Michael

I mean, letter...


----------



## loktide




----------



## kristallin

60007 is mine!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *60000*


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## dream-thief

Johann is not the lord and master.

Blasphemy, I tell you!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> Johann is not the lord and master.
> 
> Blasphemy, I tell you!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

eE.


----------



## dream-thief

what? Johann has no balls.

or what i said what blasphemy and no balls?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOOO!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> what? Johann has no balls.
> 
> or what i said what blasphemy and no balls?



You are missing the point.

Thanks for trying though.  

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently E balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

supplication!!


----------



## dream-thief

*this is an off topic post*


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently E balls.



And apparently D balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

glugballs


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> glugballs



sounds painful


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently D balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

SQUEEE!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> SQUEEE!!



BREEE!


----------



## D-EJ915

gloripus!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



As in "balls"?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> As in "balls"?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



You gotta have some balls to have the E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeza!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## turmoil

god, i hate physics.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Then whatever you do don't play Portal.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E%


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently  balls.



And apparently  balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E%



Eß


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Eß



E!


----------



## Lee

qqq


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



























































 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Lee?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



























































 E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E, Lee?



E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!






















































 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## turmoil

F?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Back from vacation


----------



## Groff

It was fun


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Varjo

My face does not approve my flu. It is completely out of le styl.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Varjo said:


> My face does not approve my flu. It is completely out of le styl.



Thats life. nothing helps.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

turmoil said:


> F?



Nah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Michael

NGD a comin'.


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## loktide

Michael said:


> NGD a comin'.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> NGD a comin'.


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> D!



...LL?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo ist Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

Errrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## dream-thief

E to you too


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> E to you too



Thanks.


----------



## dream-thief

any time


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> any time



I tried to give you some *E*-rep but failed.


----------



## dream-thief

gutted.
I totally am.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> gutted.
> I totally am.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## dream-thief

so you keep telling me.

how do you do so many posts so close together?

It just edits them into one as a doublepost for me


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> so you keep telling me.
> 
> how do you do so many posts so close together?
> 
> It just edits them into one as a doublepost for me



My contributor status, let me show it to you...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael

dream-thief said:


> so you keep telling me.
> 
> how do you do so many posts so close together?
> 
> It just edits them into one as a doublepost for me




Contributors can post more than one post in a row without them being Auto-merged.


----------



## Michael

See?


----------



## Michael

Fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Fun.



...for days!


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## Mogwaii

Bebop


----------



## arnoroth661

A dimarzio d-sonic, air norton s, and paf pro for my rg4ex1.  hmm


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> A dimarzio d-sonic, air norton s, and paf pro for my rg4ex1.  hmm



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



wned:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> wned:


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


>



But really.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRRR!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> But really.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



 If I want balls I'll pick my 7 up.


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> If I want balls I'll pick my 7 up.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



Sorry let me get my EMG set and my line 6 amp.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Sorry let me get my EMG set and my line 6 amp.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

é.


----------



## g3rmanium

è.


----------



## g3rmanium

ê.


----------



## Mogwaii

f*b*


----------



## g3rmanium

4E


----------



## g3rmanium

Mogwaii said:


> f*b*


----------



## Mogwaii

bwahahhahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR1


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Mogwaii

iDEVIL

is it just me or has my post count been frozen to 120 for a few days?

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

öööäåäålö


----------



## g3rmanium

Mogwaii said:


> iDEVIL
> 
> is it just me or has my post count been frozen to 120 for a few days?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

60200!


----------



## Lucky Seven

posting from t3h school


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lucky Seven

w000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Desecrated

4700


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## Mogwaii

MySpace.com - RMX - CA - Minimalist / Ambient / Experimental - www.myspace.com/rmxband


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Kotex

yu808970


----------



## D-EJ915

TTT!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Quiiiiickkk!!!!! Before it crashes agaiannn!!!!!!1!!!1111111 [email protected] aaa!!


must...



....


----------



## D-EJ915

toppus!!!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## Lee




----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## Zepp88

Profile page formatting is funky.


----------



## Lee

Added two tags for you Johann


----------



## Zepp88

New tag system is neato!


----------



## Desecrated

We are the knights that say E!


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

We are the knights that say E! and play with our balls.


----------



## Zepp88

FACE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Added two tags for you Johann



Thanks, 

[action=g3rmanium]adds some more.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> We are the knights that say E! and play with our balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Johann you rule 




















and apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann you rule



Danke Mike! 



Zepp88 said:


> and apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Nudisten.



























and apparently. Balls.


----------



## loktide

chäschürchli


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> chäschürchli



[email protected]


----------



## g3rmanium

e:


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> chäschürchli



Zewegriwwler.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Desecrated

and apparently no balls, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, secrets of the universe, this thread is a bible


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> and apparently no balls, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, secrets of the universe, this thread is a bible



These things are deemed true.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> and apparently no balls, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, secrets of the universe, this thread is a bible



E!


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> These things are deemed true.



They would be even more true if I could use a one-letter tag.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> and apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## ZeroSignal

at the tags!!!

And apparently no MySpace.com - Kainos (Looking for a band!) - Dublin, IE - Gothic / Industrial / Ambient - www.myspace.com/ruarcstokesmusic


----------



## ZeroSignal

Does the rollback mean that this thread has been damaged?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Does the rollback mean that this thread has been damaged?



For compensation, chris should post 100 posts in here. In a row.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> For compensation, chris should post 100 posts in here. In a row.



ruarc posts sometimes


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd:


----------



## loktide

t4t


----------



## Desecrated

piyh


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

e$


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Desecrated

um um um hum num lum song


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> um um um hum num lum song


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Yes yes yes, um got lots of balls in it and hum got some E!.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Yes yes yes, um got lots of balls in it and hum got some E!.



You got that right.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

60300!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt <3


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## D-EJ915

this class is so fucking boring


----------



## D-EJ915

it's lame


----------



## D-EJ915

lamez0rz


----------



## D-EJ915

goin da bono


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

weeee


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaaaghhhh!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

attack of the clones


----------



## D-EJ915

fo shizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

dis hizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

galizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

sizzle da hizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

fizzle my shizzle new pageizzle bagizzle


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz!


----------



## Michael

j3fz breakin out t3h g4ngstaa slizzle on teh flip sizzlezz, yo.


----------



## D-EJ915

anal jizzle


----------



## Michael

D-EJ915 said:


> anal jizzle



What?


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael

New Guitar Day tomorrow.  Expect a picstory in the next day or two.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal jizzle


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR!


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


>


----------



## Michael

RAWRRRRR!!


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!





La?


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

jklghol


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR&


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## dream-thief

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> F!



F!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> F!





 never saw the thread tags before.


----------



## dream-thief

haha

the tags are pretty funny actually

"g3rmanium pwns the thread", "e!!"


----------



## Lee

dream-thief said:


> haha
> 
> the tags are pretty funny actually
> 
> "g3rmanium pwns the thread", "e!!"



Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## dream-thief

[email protected]


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> R$



And apparently no balls.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week.



I wish to direct you to the song "Lee" by Tenacious D.


----------



## dream-thief

aye


----------



## D-EJ915

\\\\||||\\\||||||||\||\\\\\\\||\\|||||||||\|||\\\\\\\|\|||


----------



## arnoroth661

By the way, gimme your lunch money.


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> I wish to direct you to the song "Lee" by Tenacious D.



That's an um, interesting song.


----------



## arnoroth661

Holy crap, I just realized... I should put a sevenstring.org sticker on my rg7321!


----------



## dream-thief

All your base are belong to us


----------



## Psychoface

arnoroth661 said:


> Holy crap, I just realized... I should put a sevenstring.org sticker on my rg7321!



 shame on you for not doing so!


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> Holy crap, I just realized... I should put a sevenstring.org sticker on my rg7321!



Do eet. I put one of mine on one of my guitar cases. The other two are still awaiting final assignment.


----------



## dream-thief

you can get stickers?

where are these gettable from?


----------



## Psychoface

rolling joints is like eatting a taco... hard to do without getting shit all over the floor


----------



## Lee

I think it was a single-run thing. I'm not sure if more are being made. Search for stickers and see what you get.


----------



## Lee

Here would be the place to go:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/39297-order-ss-org-stickers-now.html

You'll have to check with Steve to see if you can still get them.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## dream-thief

evening


----------



## Psychoface

Desecrated said:


> good evening



 desecrated is online 
WERE NOT WORTHY! WERE NOT WORTHY!
haha fucking waynes world is the shit!


----------



## dream-thief

this thread is a bible

Waffle House FTW!

Waffle House FTW!


----------



## Psychoface

tacos are awesome!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## arnoroth661

dream-thief said:


> this thread is a bible
> 
> Waffle House FTW!
> 
> Waffle House FTW!



contribute.   So you're posts won't merge.


----------



## arnoroth661

Just sent a message to Steve asking him about stickers. We'll see.


----------



## D-EJ915

www.ana...


----------



## Desecrated

we need "we love anal" stickers.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee

you're on your own there


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> you're on your own there



Not on this site


----------



## D-EJ915

amazile


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Hey jeff
When I have sex with you, am I just sodomizing you in a gay fashion, or abusing a young women in ever pedophilic way possible ?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> That's an um, interesting song.



What you mean...?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Hey jeff
> When I have sex with you, am I just sodomizing you in a gay fashion, or abusing a young women in ever pedophilic way possible ?



No, Lee, THAT'S an interesting song...


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh up to you I guess, lol


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhh up to you I guess, lol



Thats the spirit


----------



## Desecrated

60400


----------



## yevetz

EET FUK


----------



## ZeroSignal

yevetz said:


> EET FUK



YEAH-HAIR!!!


----------



## yevetz

fuckingtrucking


----------



## Lee

:fuckintruckin:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Apophis




----------



## yevetz




----------



## Apophis

Vova


----------



## Lee




----------



## dream-thief

aye


----------



## Mogwaii

bebop


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee

oh yay the post reply box is big again


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Morning



GREETINGS TRAVELER IN THE 100K [email protected]!!!!!!!


THERE IS A SERIOUS LACK OF OXYGEN IN MY BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLEASE SUPPLY OH O2 SALESMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]hooks zeppo to O2 tank, [/action]

you should be able can breath and think in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Nerina

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]hooks zeppo to O2 tank, [/action]
> 
> you should be able can breath and think in about 10-15 minutes.



CARROTS


----------



## Nerina

LETS SKIP IN THE RAIN!


----------



## Desecrated

Carrots are to loud in the morning


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]skipping[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> LETS SKIP IN THE RAIN!



[action=Zepp88] skips to his loo [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

O god my musicteacher in grade school forced us to sing that song.


----------



## Desecrated

Me grammar are two god.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Carrots are to loud in the morning



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THEY'LL HEAR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THEY'LL HEAR YOU!!!!!!!



[action=Desecrated]hides so that no one can find him.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]hides so that no one can find him.[/action]



 they're under the ground


----------



## Desecrated

Thats why I'm hidden in the attic, but not the one you're thinking about, this is another sort of attic. and it's very secret and nobody can find me.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm wonderful :smirk:


----------



## Zepp88

And then I asked her. 

Where do you want it to land?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And then I asked her.
> 
> Where do you want it to land?



anywhere you want, big boy.


----------



## Zepp88

Stopping for more oxygen.


----------



## Desecrated

What the hell, free oxygen for everybody today.


----------



## Nerina

Im skipping alone now?!
[action=Nerina]skips off into the rain, throwing away her umbrella.......[/action]



Desecrated said:


> What the hell, free oxygen for everybody today.



SIG WORTHY!


----------



## Zepp88

Goodie, my friend here needs some, she's a little unconscious, and a little bruised.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Im skipping alone now?!
> [action=Nerina]skips off into the rain, throwing away her umbrella.......[/action]
> 
> 
> 
> SIG WORTHY!



Yes your skipping alone, we are hiding from the carrots


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] skips around Nerinas umbrella [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Goodie, my friend here needs some, she's a little unconscious, and a little bruised.



I've given some oxygen to her rep bar.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> I've given some oxygen to her rep bar.



Why does that sound dirty ???


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why does that sound dirty ???


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] skips around Nerinas umbrella [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I'm so there.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Yes your skipping alone, we are hiding from the carrots



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is skipping to the rhythm of the carrot war march [/action]


----------



## Nerina

^ LOL! The girl with the umbrella..............
*Gasping for breath, Desecrated,I think I may need some O2..........


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is  enjoying the  bunny because  pancakes [/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Yes, adminsiter, please.........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> ^ LOL! The girl with the umbrella..............
> *Gasping for breath, Desecrated,I think I may need some O2..........



[action=Desecrated]whips out the tube and administrates some oxygen.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

After she slammed me up against the wall I knew I was in for a rough night.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]whips out the tube and administrates some oxygen.[/action]



And whip it good.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is  enjoying the  bunny because  pancakes [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

There's a new game
We like to play you see
A game with added reality
You treat me like a dog
Get me down on my knees

We call it master and servant
We call it master and servant

It's a lot like life
This play between the sheets
With you on top and me underneath
Forget all about equality

Let's play master and servant
Let's play master and servant

It's a lot like life
And that's what's appealing
If you despise that throwaway feeling
From disposable fun
Then this is the one

Domination's the name of the game
In bed or in life
They're both just the same
Except in one you're fulfilled
At the end of the day

Let's play master and servant
Let's play master and servant

Let's play master and servant
Come on master and servant


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And whip it good.



I know


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There's a new game
> We like to play you see
> A game with added reality
> You treat me like a dog
> Get me down on my knees
> 
> We call it master and servant
> We call it master and servant
> 
> It's a lot like life
> This play between the sheets
> With you on top and me underneath
> Forget all about equality
> 
> Let's play master and servant
> Let's play master and servant
> 
> It's a lot like life
> And that's what's appealing
> If you despise that throwaway feeling
> From disposable fun
> Then this is the one
> 
> Domination's the name of the game
> In bed or in life
> They're both just the same
> Except in one you're fulfilled
> At the end of the day
> 
> Let's play master and servant
> Let's play master and servant
> 
> Let's play master and servant
> Come on master and servant



Human animal roleplay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Kitty play interests me.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Kitty play interests me.



Ask D-EJ915, I'm sure he/she can fill you in.


----------



## Zepp88

I love Elves.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I love Elves.



We do need more elves on this site.


----------



## Nerina

Thanks for the O2, at the discount.......


----------



## Zepp88

And then she said, then she said, what are THOSE for!?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We do need more elves on this site.



I love my elf.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Thanks for the O2, at the discount.......



No problem.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And then she said, then she said, what are THOSE for!?



So that I can see you better dear.


----------



## Zepp88

What a little fighter we have!


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Zepp88

Helpless and immobile now waiting for the bitter fruits.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

4700


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 60,471
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 17,817
D-EJ915 9,810
Desecrated 4,700
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,441
TheMissing 2,241
Lee 2,088
playstopause 1,170
arnoroth661 1,163
Lucky Seven 1,046
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
yevetz 666
levelhead86 570
loktide 520
ZeroSignal 441
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Apophis 339
Bound 322
Buzz762 321
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 249
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 220
Ivan 193
Nik 169
OzzyC 169


----------



## Desecrated

That's it, I'm off to take a shower. bye guys and galls.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zepp88

Then she said she was done playing dress up, unhooked herself from the wall and left.


----------



## Zepp88

I love Elves.


----------



## Zepp88

I told her I'd be gentle.

























She beleived me!


----------



## Nerina

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
"Singing in the rain............"


----------



## Zepp88

Dripping...soaked with rain....she needed a place to warm up, my place was quite inviting...


----------



## g3rmanium

WTF is going on in this thread?


----------



## g3rmanium

This thread has a fever and the only prescription is E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> WTF is going on in this thread?



That's what she asked when she walked in on us, after some coaxing she was very find with what was going on.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That's what she asked when she walked in on us, after some coaxing she was very find with what was going on.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E()


----------



## g3rmanium

E00


----------



## g3rmanium

E``


----------



## g3rmanium

60500!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



No. These were involved.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> No. These were involved.



Ah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## Zepp88

One more inch and it could have really hurt.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We do need more elves on this site.


----------



## Zepp88

Gabe777 said:


> im hungry, someone teleport me a quarter pounder with cheese?
> #7 woohoo



Who are you


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

INCOMING!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> INCOMING!!!!



O RLY, Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> O RLY, Mike?



YES!

WATCH YOUR HEAD!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> YES!
> 
> WATCH YOUR HEAD!



For the Qube?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

plektrum


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> plektrum



ALL OF THEM!


----------



## g3rmanium

Rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

uuu!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu?


----------



## g3rmanium

ooo


----------



## Michael

ahhhh


----------



## Michael

Send me your 2027.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Send me your 2027.



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Apophis

hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> hallo



Griaß di!


----------



## dream-thief

how do you post that many times in succesion without them becoming merged?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> how do you post that many times in succesion without them becoming merged?


----------



## g3rmanium

uuuu


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## dream-thief

that werent an answer


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> that werent an answer



Wait, I'll search for the answer.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> that werent an answer



here.


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## dream-thief

thats not the answer


----------



## g3rmanium

ee!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## dream-thief

that page really was not the answer


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> that page really was not the answer



It was. I searched for it and made extra sure that this was the answer to your question.

All you have to do is to understand that image.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief

which image.

I cant even see an image on the fricking page, apart from that avatar


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> ttt



And apparently ttt balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

tt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently ttt balls.



And apparently Jeff's balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> which image.
> 
> I cant even see an image on the fricking page, apart from that avatar



This one.


----------



## dream-thief

fair enough.

but it actually wasn't on that page


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently Jeff's balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> fair enough.
> 
> but it actually wasn't on that page



I was in my case. Anyway it should have been.


----------



## dream-thief

hehehe.

fair enough.

all I got was that anime-avatar person posting loads of stuff about an anime character, and that he/she was listening to amon amarth


----------



## Lee

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to G3rmanium again.


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> hehehe.
> 
> fair enough.
> 
> all I got was that anime-avatar person posting loads of stuff about an anime character, and that he/she was listening to amon amarth


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## Lee

See above.


----------



## g3rmanium

gah


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, E, Lee. E!


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

zuuu


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lucky Seven

titititititititititity


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

Good afternoon


----------



## Mogwaii

sup guys!


----------



## Randy

You're running out of life.


----------



## Mogwaii

oh no :O


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> You're running out of life.



Don't worry I have godmod activated.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Don't worry I have godmod activated.



I just activated no clipping mode. So I'm fucking OUT of here.

*flies through wall


----------



## ZeroSignal

Halflife 2?


----------



## Lee

I think it's about lunch time


----------



## Desecrated

bye


----------



## Lee

You can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## Desecrated

Do you eat in front of the computer.


----------



## Lee

No. I'm not addicted to the computer  I just haven't gone downstairs to forage yet.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay


----------



## D-EJ915

toppus


----------



## Desecrated

18:18 pm


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Mogwaii

I think its about 12:25 and I really want a SC-607b


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Mogwaii

bebe


----------



## Desecrated

*60666*


----------



## Mogwaii

Does anyone want to give me a SC-607?


----------



## Desecrated

4747


----------



## Desecrated

Mogwaii said:


> Does anyone want to give me a SC-607?



Nope, you have to order one for yourself.


----------



## D-EJ915

blown


----------



## Randy

Mogwaii said:


> I think its about 12:25 and I really want a SC-607b



Well your cat wants it's fucking claws back.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Well your cat wants it's fucking claws back.



+1


----------



## Mogwaii

Desecrated said:


> +1



I know she does
it wasn't my choice

If it was up to me it would have 30 claws on each toe


----------



## Randy




----------



## Mogwaii

IT WOULD ALSO HAVE 40 TEETH ON EACH JAW
AND 15 EYES
AND 4 TAILS

why do you all hate me


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Randy




----------



## Mogwaii

*blah*


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

so anyway


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Mogwaii

i need teh frendz


----------



## Randy




----------



## Mogwaii




----------



## Groff

Mogwaii said:


> i need teh frendz



You can be my friend.


----------



## Randy

*GOD?* _No God._


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

*DEVIL?!*


----------



## Randy

*Shug-Niggurath*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *60666*



I wanted that one.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

Mogwaii said:


> i need teh frendz



Me too.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You can be my friend.



Can I be your friend, too?





































































La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

60700!


----------



## Randy

I find the the most erotic part of a woman is the boobies.


----------



## dream-thief

hardly.

I think the nostrils are


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezley bobs


----------



## Randy

If I said you had a great body would you take off your clothes and dance around?


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> If I said you had a great body would you take off your clothes and dance around?



Sure.


----------



## dream-thief

probably not


----------



## ZeroSignal

dream-thief said:


> probably not



Probably...? 

Well, someone's got commitment issues!


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus maximus!


----------



## Mogwaii

*this text is in bold*


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> this text is in bold



That's a lie and you know it...


----------



## ZeroSignal

You call that bold text?


----------



## Mogwaii

only when you quote it


----------



## ZeroSignal

*THIS IS BOLD TEXT!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!!


----------



## Lee

THIS IS BIG TEXT


----------



## ZeroSignal

*OH! DOWN I go...*


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> BANANAS!!



I find the most erotic part of a banana is the boobies


----------



## Lee

This is small text.


----------



## ZeroSignal

_No, this is small text._


----------



## ZeroSignal

damn there's no size 0


----------



## D-EJ915

banana text


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah there is


----------



## ZeroSignal

No this is  text.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Can anyone tell me the time?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Why of course I can!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## ZeroSignal

WTF?!?!?


----------



## Mogwaii

someone got peanut butter in my fucking jelly!


----------



## Desecrated

nuce


----------



## Lee

Mogwaii said:


> someone got peanut butter in my fucking jelly!



They just pre-mixed it for you. They were doing you a favor


----------



## Mogwaii

"hi, Im officer reese, what seems to be the problem here?"
"he got chocolate in my peanut butter"
"he got peanutbutter in my chocolate"


----------



## ZeroSignal

The second one is the best.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezleybobs


----------



## Mogwaii

fuuuckckckck. my 7 is at my girlfriends


----------



## Randy




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Mogwaii

hooplah


----------



## Randy




----------



## Mogwaii

hm


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Mogwaii

lol!!!!!!!!!////////



D-EJ915 said:


> lolol



quoted


----------



## ZeroSignal

metul


----------



## D-EJ915

wghagw


----------



## Mogwaii

Bunnnnnnnnnies!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananz0rz


----------



## Apophis

bla bla bla


----------



## Mogwaii

the most erotic part of boobies is the piercings?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Mogwaii

*bold and spicy*


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Desecrated

Post


----------



## Apophis

Post 2


----------



## D-EJ915

up tight


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrsus


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

bebopadoola


----------



## Apophis

blam


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## dream-thief

another page yet...?


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!


----------



## dream-thief

not quite....

maybe now


----------



## D-EJ915

anana


----------



## Zepp88

Nerple.


----------



## D-EJ915

purple <3


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> the most erotic part of boobies is the piercings?



Sometimes...


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I've given some oxygen to her rep bar.



fanks!!


----------



## Mogwaii

So, I just started probably the stupidest series of recordings I will ever do.


----------



## Nerina

^whats that?


----------



## Mogwaii

it isnt serious
EDIT:
wont work for some reason
MySpace.com - The Evil Orchid - Garden Of Evil!, CA - Tango / Metal / Grime - www.myspace.com/evilorchid

Edit: it works!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> So, I just started probably the stupidest series of recordings I will ever do.



Let me guess... You're trying to see if your EBow will work on a cat?


----------



## D-EJ915

pone


----------



## Mogwaii

ZeroSignal said:


> Let me guess... You're trying to see if your EBow will work on a cat?



Actually...this one time....


----------



## D-EJ915

abandonment!


----------



## dream-thief

Mine works on my dog...


----------



## ZeroSignal

ew


----------



## Mogwaii

...........
I used a keyboard for a drum machine and I'm not used to drop C + I couldnt sync it up right so its a horrid showcase


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> ...........
> I used a keyboard for a drum machine and I'm not used to drop C + I couldnt sync it up right so its a horrid showcase



Use Reaper. Built in metronome.  If you notice any latency you can simply move YOUR rhythmic peaks to where the metronome lines are.


----------



## Mogwaii

ZeroSignal said:


> Use Reaper. Built in metronome.  If you notice any latency you can simply move YOUR rhythmic peaks to where the metronome lines are.



sweet!!!


----------



## dream-thief

apparently


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> sweet!!!



It's free! I just learned how to use it and then I recorded some stuff with it in a single day! 

REAPER | About


----------



## dream-thief

awesome


----------



## ZeroSignal

dream-thief said:


> awesome



You don't even care. Do you?


----------



## Mogwaii

ZeroSignal said:


> You don't even care. Do you?



I do!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> I do!





Tried downloading it yet?


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mogwaii

ZeroSignal said:


> Tried downloading it yet?



Not yet, I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrowz


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

SUP GUYS WERE ALMOST THERE


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

GUYS I JUST ATE A RINGPOP OMFG

*Don't tell Metal Ken but I'm going to steal his fretless*


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> GUYS I JUST ATE A RINGPOP OMFG
> 
> *Don't tell Metal Ken but I'm going to steal his fretless*


----------



## dream-thief

we saw that already.

In its own thread.

Copypasta dog mamnit


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm sorry what?


----------



## Mogwaii

omg gice


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> omg gice



What is it boy? Did little Timmy fall down the well again? Did Gordon cause a resonance cascade again?


----------



## Mogwaii

Little timmy fell up the well


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Mogwaii

my bread is worthless without styx


apparently I care

I HAVE TO GO GUYS 

BYE!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Mogwaii said:


> I do!



See you do!  so I made it a tag...


----------



## dream-thief

byeeee! lol omfg i luv u omfg lololol xxxxx byeee <3


- cos im 'ard


----------



## ZeroSignal

dream-thief said:


> byeeee! lol omfg i luv u omfg lololol xxxxx byeee <3
> 
> 
> - cos im 'ard



Well 'ard?


----------



## dream-thief

ZeroSignal said:


> Well 'ard?



Well 'Ard.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ah. I see...


----------



## dream-thief

good


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

Guess what!!??!?!


----------



## dream-thief

i guessed


----------



## Nerina

^ And what's the answer then smarty pants?


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOOO!!!!


----------



## dream-thief

0101100101011001010110010101100101011001010110010101100101011001


----------



## Michael

Mmm, vegemite toast and grape juice for breakfast.  Can't beat it. I'm gonna have some yogurt after this.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Michael

Apples


----------



## Nerina

Michael said:


> Mmm, vegemite toast and grape juice for breakfast.  Can't beat it. I'm gonna have some yogurt after this.



Every time I hear the word vegemite, I remember that song from Men At Work


----------



## Michael




----------



## dream-thief

Vegemite has teh win


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Michael

ggg


----------



## D-EJ915

SHIVERS OF A NEW WORLD!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

The greatest song in existence:

http://hevydevy.com/audio/mp3/dt_ep_sitm.mp3


----------



## D-EJ915

AHA!!!


----------



## Nerina

N!


----------



## D-EJ915

not really...


----------



## Nerina

Yes!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Zepp88

INTERUPTION!!


----------



## D-EJ915

you know it


----------



## D-EJ915

GUANA ANALA ME GUENEALA!


----------



## Nerina

:threadseemslikeitwillnevergetto100kbutwekeepgoingbecuasewedontwanttogiveup:


----------



## Zepp88

:keepontruckin-truckin:


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!


----------



## Nerina

No not yet.........


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!!


----------



## Nerina

:weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:


----------



## Lee

this here's true


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Zepp88

SCHEIß AMIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## -K4G-

60850


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Nerina

What about no balls? I dont have any, when you move to Florida you sweat them off.....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> What about no balls? I dont have any, when you move to Florida you sweat them off.....



For Jasons sake I'm glad you have no balls.


----------



## Nerina

lmao, yeah dont want any jealousy issues..........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> lmao, yeah dont want any jealousy issues..........



Insecurity.


----------



## B Lopez

You guys are slacking. Get posting


----------



## D-EJ915

sleeping


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> sleeping



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I now _officially_ have 
Metallica - Kill 'Em All (although it's always been my favorite Metallica album, I've never owned it)

Symphony X - Paradise Lost (fucking awesome)

Arch Enemy - Rise of the Tyrant (also fucking awesome)


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Nerina

Good morning? Im still up drinking!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Good morning? Im still up drinking!



Bloody hell girl, why ?


----------



## Zepp88

Feel funny?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Feel funny?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Bloody hell girl, why ?



Cause, like, I couldnt pull myself away from the computer screen........


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I like these kittys.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Cause, like, I couldnt pull myself away from the computer screen........



I can understand that, but why the involvement of alcohol in this act. booze and computers don't sound to fun, in less your cybering with some ninja.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina is merely enjoying the bunny


----------



## Nerina

Good ones Desecrated, I love "Purrito"


----------



## Desecrated

Man I don't even want to know what that means


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I can understand that, but why the involvement of alcohol in this act. booze and computers don't sound to fun, in less your cybering with some ninja.



Well, we cant always have EVERYTHING we want now can we?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Man I don't even want to know what that means



It means "Swedish people make terrific meatballs"


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Well, we cant always have EVERYTHING we want now can we?



You want to cyber a ninja?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You want to cyber a ninja?



Who doesn't ?


----------



## Jongpil Yun

e^(i*pi)-1=0


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

ost


----------



## Zepp88

Making the lepers feel beautiful is a rewarding but disgustingly painful job, I've lost 3/4s of my brain doing this.


----------



## Desecrated

And for your hard work, we salute you.


----------



## Zepp88

She was a quadruple amputee with herpes, but I had to make her feel better.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> She was a quadruple amputee with herpes, but I had to make her feel better.



What the hell did you do to my sister ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What the hell did you do to my sister ?



Brought much joy to her. At the expense of a testicle and a few toes.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah does things happens


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Amputees are no laughing matter.


----------



## Nerina

Yes they is!


----------



## Desecrated

cruelty. I love it.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> cruelty. I love it.



It makes the world go round


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> It makes the world go round


 
Yep-.


----------



## Zepp88

The lance comes closer!






The flesh is bare!


----------



## Zepp88

dream-thief said:


> Mine works on my dog...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> damn there's no size 0



You can always choose not to write anything which would make your text size 0!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> bla bla bla



Oh you wrote something!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> The greatest song in existence:
> 
> http://hevydevy.com/audio/mp3/dt_ep_sitm.mp3



Devin for the epic win.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SCHEIß AMIS!!!!!!!!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Desecrated

and apparently no balls, banana~nya, e!!, loktide>*, mogwaii cares, post faster!, ruarc posts sometimes, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> and apparently no balls, banana~nya, e!!, loktide>*, mogwaii cares, post faster!, ruarc posts sometimes, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible



Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johan


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hallo johan



Hallo Jonathan!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Hallo johan



+1


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



Scheiß Amis


----------



## Desecrated

31 balls


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheiß Amis


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

Dirty south!


----------



## yevetz

PIZDETZ PIZDA PIZDIT' ATPIZDIT' KHUI


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PIZDETZ PIZDA PIZDIT' ATPIZDIT' KHUI



PIZDETZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

R'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## Michael

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> PIZDETZ!



PIZDETZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

knopp.


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


> PIZDETZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PIZDETZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

brrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

B!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## dream-thief

another post


----------



## Desecrated

third post


----------



## Desecrated

Where the hell is everyone, are you bloody yanks still asleep ???


----------



## Lee

Probably. It's only 10:15 on the East coast.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Probably. It's only 10:15 on the East coast.



Bastard timezone!!!


----------



## Lee

You probably won't see the west coast people for a few more hours


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> You probably won't see the west coast people for a few more hours



But what am I suppose to do till then


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> But what am I suppose to do till then


----------



## D-EJ915

up it now!!


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


>



Unpure!!!


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

798


----------



## Desecrated

899


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

*61000*


----------



## Desecrated

61001


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> *61000*



+2


----------



## Desecrated

less then 2/5 left now.


----------



## Desecrated

> To really understand "poly" beats you must thoroughly under stand subdivision, music theory and how to sight read before you'll truly understand polyrhythms
> 
> I have some examples for you let me know if you have any questions......
> Code:
> 2:2
> 1234
> x-x-
> x-x-
> 
> 
> 2:3
> 123412
> x--x--
> x-x-x-
> 
> 2:4
> 
> 12341234
> x---x---
> x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:5
> 
> 1234123412
> x----x----
> x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:6
> 
> 123412341234
> x-----x-----
> x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:7
> 
> 12341234123412
> x------x------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:8
> 
> 1234123412341234
> x-------x-------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:9
> 
> 123412341234123412
> x--------x--------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 
> 2:10
> 
> 12341234123412341234
> x---------x---------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:11
> 
> 1234123412341234123412
> x----------x----------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:12
> 
> 123412341234123412341234
> x-----------x-----------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 2:13
> 
> 12341234123412341234123412
> x------------x------------
> x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
> 
> 
> 
> the number 3
> 
> 
> 3:1
> 123
> xxx
> x--
> 
> 3:2
> 
> 123412
> x-x-x-
> x--x--
> 
> 3:3
> 
> 123412341
> x--x--x--
> x--x--x--
> 
> 3:4
> 
> 123412341234
> x---x---x---
> x--x--x--x--
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2
> x---x---x---
> x--x--x--x--
> 
> 1 2 3
> x---x---x---
> x--x--x--x--
> 
> 
> 3:5
> 
> 123412341234123
> x----x----x----
> x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
> x----x----x----
> x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 1 2 3 4
> x----x----x----
> x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 
> 3:6
> 
> 123412341234123412
> x-----x-----x-----
> x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 3:7
> 
> 123412341234123412341
> x------x------x------
> x--x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 3:8
> 
> 123412341234123412341234
> x-------x-------x-------
> x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 3:9
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123
> x--------x--------x--------
> x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 3:10
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123412
> x---------x---------x---------
> x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 
> 3:11
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123412341
> x----------x----------x----------
> x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--
> 
> 
> the number four
> 
> 4:1
> 
> 1234
> xxxx
> x---
> 
> 4:2
> 
> 12341234
> x-x-x-x-
> x---x---
> 
> 
> 4:3
> 
> 123412341234
> x--x--x--x--
> x---x---x---
> 
> 4:4
> 
> 1234123412341234
> x---x---x---x---
> x---x---x---x---
> 
> 4:5
> 
> 12341234123412341234
> x----x----x----x----
> x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 4:6
> 
> 123412341234123412341234
> x-----x-----x-----x-----
> x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 4:7
> 
> 1234123412341234123412341234
> x------x------x------x------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 4:8
> 
> 12341234123412341234123412341234
> x-------x-------x-------x-------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 4:9
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x--------x--------x--------x--------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 
> 4:10
> 
> 1234123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x---------x---------x---------x---------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x--x--x--x--
> 
> 
> 4:11
> 
> 12341234123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x----------x----------x----------x----------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 
> 4:12
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x-----------x-----------x-----------x-----------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 
> 4:13
> 
> 1234123412341234123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x------------x------------x------------x------------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
> x------------x------------x------------x------------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1
> x------------x------------x------------x------------
> x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---
> 
> 
> 5:2
> 
> 1234123412
> x-x-x-x-x-
> x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:3
> 
> 123412341234123
> x--x--x--x--x--
> x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
> x--x--x--x--x--
> x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4
> x--x--x--x--x--
> x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:4
> 
> 12341234123412341234
> x---x---x---x---x---
> x----x----x----x----
> 
> 10/8
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
> x---x---x---x---x---
> x----x----x----x----
> 
> 5/4
> 1 2 3 4 1
> x---x---x---x---x---
> x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:5
> 
> 1234123412341234123412341
> x----x----x----x----x----
> x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:6
> 
> 12/16 12/16 6/16
> 123412341234123412341234123123
> x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
> x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 9/8 6/8
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3
> 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3
> x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
> x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
> x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
> x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:7
> 
> 16/16(4/4) 12/16(4/4) 7/16
> 12341234123412341234123412341234123
> x------x------x------x------x------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 12/8 6/8
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
> 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1
> x------x------x------x------x------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 4/4 4/4 3/16
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1
> x------x------x------x------x------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:8
> 
> 1234123412341234123412341234123412341234
> x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
> x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
> x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 
> 5:9
> 
> 123412341234123412341234123412341234123412341
> x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3
> x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
> 
> 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
> x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
> x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 61,004
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 17,965
D-EJ915 9,852
Desecrated 4,816
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,474
TheMissing 2,243
Lee 2,106
playstopause 1,170
arnoroth661 1,164
Lucky Seven 1,048
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
yevetz 668
levelhead86 582
loktide 520
ZeroSignal 475
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Apophis 350
Bound 322
Buzz762 321
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 249
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 220
Ivan 193
Nik 169
Michael 161
OzzyC 152
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
Kotex 77
Mattmc74 73
garcia3441 72
Uber Mega 71
Aaron 70
dream-thief 68
Alex-D33 57
Mogwaii 52
VicerExciser 49
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 42
furyinternal 42
B Lopez 41
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Nerina 35
Jason 35
Spoongirl 35
ShawnFjellstad 32
cow 7 sig 31
Psychoface 31
Jon 30
ohio_eric 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
smueske 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
Azyiu 24
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
sakeido 17
metallatem 16
progmetaldan 16
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
zimbloth 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
7StringofAblicK 13
Luan 13
TomAwesome 13
omentremor 13
settite 12
Thomas 12
MoRoH 12
swedenuck 12
ibznorange 12
Battousai 12
Hellbound 12
jim777 12
Cancer 12
Adamh1331 11
Allen Garrow 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
techjsteele 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
amonb 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
huber 7
The Dark Wolf 7
KillForGod 7
Seven 7
Splees 7
7 Dying Trees 7
militant_x 6
twiztedchild 6
SevenDeadly 6
Donnie 6
metalfiend666 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
Trespass 6
gurugow 6
johnw 6
The Arisen 6
Chris 6
Moro 5
skinhead 5
Bobby 5
asmegin_slayer 5
HighGain510 5
kristallin 5
drelo 5
Espaul 5
BCrowell 5
Snake Doctor 5
Russ 5
oompa 5
continental 4
eelblack2 4
Prometheus 4
ogisha007 4
Ken 4
Lozek 4
HaGGuS 4
Jongpil Yun 4
b3n 4
Ancestor 4
Jarrett 3
Samer 3
MorbidTravis 3
Regor 3
jaredowty 3
djpharoah 3
Codyyy 3
RonGriff 3
Satan 3
iumentum 3
skattabrain 3
Hawksmoor 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Universalis 3
telecaster90 3
Sinner 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
tie my rope 3
Carrion 3
Toshiro 3
sevenstringdeath 3
eleven59 3
stuz719 3
DelfinoPie 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
stuh84 2
Dive-Baum 2
The Dubya 2
Firebeard 2
matt7 2
lepersmeesa 2
ICX357 2
Bammbamm 2
thadood 2
Satyr 2
dpm 2
Creepy 2
Tim77 2
biggness 2
turmoil 2
bobbyretelle 2
IbanezFan 2
Matt Crooks 2
Volsung 2
Coiso 2
Paul Malmsteen 2
shadowgenesis 2
newamerikangospel 2
Mark. A 2
Darth Vader 2
nikt 2
David 2
nicknuisance 2
Quicksilver689 2
DangerousTacos 2
Applejelly91 1
CM_X5 1
Munky7Head 1
Code001 1
mgood 1
Gabe777 1
NecroSamist 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
neon_black88 1
budda 1
Soma 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Minus 1
Mastodon 1
jacksonplayer 1
nyck 1
canuck brian 1
Varjo 1
Mr. Test 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
simsklok 1
KillMAH 1
Spinedriver 1
JoelLXVI 1
Nick 1
EclecticFinn 1
heavy7-665 1
gregj 1
Niilz 1
supertruper1988 1
th249z 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Invader 1
guitarplayerone 1
god_puppet 1
Svartmetall 1
Skeksis 1
777 1
InTheRavensName 1
Bartok 1
Demeyes 1
rummy 1
Shaman 1
undeadsoldier 1
Tzoni 1
SymmetricScars 1
Forresterc 1
WayneCustom7 1
220BX 1
chavhunter 1
Variant 1
dtrax 1
MF_Kitten 1
8string 1
Oneiros 1
HamBungler 1
malufet 1
jarrydn 1
ManBeast 1
jaymz_wylde 1
jaxadam 1
Thep 1
ESPlayer 1
keithb 1
kung_fu 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.17472 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## Desecrated

Statistics for: Seven String
Seven string guitars forum
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority....

Forum software: vBulletin
Number of posts: 849389
Number of members: 7068
Post per member ratio: 120


----------



## Desecrated

Social Group Requests
Mr. Test?  (661 views, 54 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

scott from _actual time_
Today 05:48 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
very nice, clean work there. i've been thinking about converting locking nut to standard nut lately, for my way-future RGA7 project. i'd love something like this, that would bolt in to the locking... (193 views, 22 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

Hawksmoor
Today 05:47 PM
You guys like tentacle rape?
 so true (166 views, 22 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Michael
Today 05:47 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
Nice Macros.  What guitar is that? It's damn nice. (25,267 views, 559 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:46 PM
100k Reply Contest
Who Posted? Total Posts: 61,004 User Name Posts g3rmanium 17,965 D-EJ915 9,852 Desecrated 4,816 Alpo 3,656 Naren 2,780 Zepp88 2,474 TheMissing 2,243 (90,400 views, 61,004 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:45 PM
100k Reply Contest (90,400 views, 61,003 replies)	
Off Topic
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:40 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
http://i27.tinypic.com/idcb4j.jpg http://i28.tinypic.com/20iuzig.jpg Early morning lighting ftw  (25,267 views, 558 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:38 PM
Original Floyd Rose + RG2EX1 project?
Nope, I'm going to as soon as someone buys my amp and guitar. (36 views, 5 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

HamBungler
Today 05:38 PM
$300 Mockinbird special @.GC
If I wanted to return it, I would have had to return it to the original store up in Michigan, it was fuckin' weird. I don't see why they can't transfer stock like that, its stupid. The Guild is... (63 views, 6 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Mr. S
Today 05:38 PM
IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
holy shit i was just about to post a thread posting video this pointing out that you hadn't posted this video in ages and also saying that Mercenary are playing wacken  (anyone else going?) (16 views, 6 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

Chris
Today 05:21 PM
Social Group Requests
I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group.  As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty,... (661 views, 53 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

yevetz
Today 05:19 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
Awesome..... need more pics  (193 views, 21 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

technomancer
Today 05:18 PM
Agile Users
I've got an Agile ST-802 strat and a Brice Defiant 6 bass from Rondo and quality on both of them is excellent. In addition Rondo has great customer service, so if something is wrong with the one you... (655 views, 54 replies)

Sevenstring Guitars
New Post

WarriorOfMetal
Today 05:18 PM
Musicians on one label who own another label
correct...this is called an "imprint". (12 views, 3 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

marko-rockvoice
Today 05:16 PM
F/S 1991 Ibanez UV7BK
What about shipping to Europe? (384 views, 7 replies)

Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted

Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson


One of the largest message boards on the web !
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
"777" Logo © Darren Wilson

Message Board Statistics 
RSS Add to My Yahoo!


----------



## Desecrated

Social Group Requests
Mr. Test?  (661 views, 54 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

scott from _actual time_
Today 05:48 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
very nice, clean work there. i've been thinking about converting locking nut to standard nut lately, for my way-future RGA7 project. i'd love something like this, that would bolt in to the locking... (193 views, 22 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

Hawksmoor
Today 05:47 PM
You guys like tentacle rape?
 so true (166 views, 22 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Michael
Today 05:47 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
Nice Macros.  What guitar is that? It's damn nice. (25,267 views, 559 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:46 PM
100k Reply Contest
Who Posted? Total Posts: 61,004 User Name Posts g3rmanium 17,965 D-EJ915 9,852 Desecrated 4,816 Alpo 3,656 Naren 2,780 Zepp88 2,474 TheMissing 2,243 (90,400 views, 61,004 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:45 PM
100k Reply Contest (90,400 views, 61,003 replies)	
Off Topic
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:40 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
http://i27.tinypic.com/idcb4j.jpg http://i28.tinypic.com/20iuzig.jpg Early morning lighting ftw  (25,267 views, 558 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:38 PM
Original Floyd Rose + RG2EX1 project?
Nope, I'm going to as soon as someone buys my amp and guitar. (36 views, 5 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

HamBungler
Today 05:38 PM
$300 Mockinbird special @.GC
If I wanted to return it, I would have had to return it to the original store up in Michigan, it was fuckin' weird. I don't see why they can't transfer stock like that, its stupid. The Guild is... (63 views, 6 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Mr. S
Today 05:38 PM
IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
holy shit i was just about to post a thread posting video this pointing out that you hadn't posted this video in ages and also saying that Mercenary are playing wacken  (anyone else going?) (16 views, 6 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

Chris
Today 05:21 PM
Social Group Requests
I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group.  As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty,... (661 views, 53 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

yevetz
Today 05:19 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
Awesome..... need more pics  (193 views, 21 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

technomancer
Today 05:18 PM
Agile Users
I've got an Agile ST-802 strat and a Brice Defiant 6 bass from Rondo and quality on both of them is excellent. In addition Rondo has great customer service, so if something is wrong with the one you... (655 views, 54 replies)

Sevenstring Guitars
New Post

WarriorOfMetal
Today 05:18 PM
Musicians on one label who own another label
correct...this is called an "imprint". (12 views, 3 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

marko-rockvoice
Today 05:16 PM
F/S 1991 Ibanez UV7BK
What about shipping to Europe? (384 views, 7 replies)

Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted

Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson


One of the largest message boards on the web !
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
"777" Logo © Darren Wilson

Message Board Statistics 
RSS Add to My Yahoo!


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy chat new posts features quick links groups image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
New Messages: 0 / 2
User CP - My Profile - Inbox 
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Top Posters
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 6101 of 6101 « First < 5101	5601	6001	6051	6087	6088	6089	6090	6091	6092	6093	6094	6095	6096	6097	6098	6099	6100 6101 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 9 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 05:40 PM #61001 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

61001
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 05:41 PM #61002 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
61000
+2
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 05:41 PM #61003 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

less then 2/5 left now.
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 05:45 PM #61004 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Quote:
To really understand "poly" beats you must thoroughly under stand subdivision, music theory and how to sight read before you'll truly understand polyrhythms

I have some examples for you let me know if you have any questions......
Code:
2:2
1234
x-x-
x-x-


2:3
123412
x--x--
x-x-x-

2:4

12341234
x---x---
x-x-x-x-

2:5

1234123412
x----x----
x-x-x-x-x-

2:6

123412341234
x-----x-----
x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:7

12341234123412
x------x------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:8

1234123412341234
x-------x-------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:9

123412341234123412
x--------x--------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-


2:10

12341234123412341234
x---------x---------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:11

1234123412341234123412
x----------x----------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:12

123412341234123412341234
x-----------x-----------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

2:13

12341234123412341234123412
x------------x------------
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-



the number 3


3:1
123
xxx
x--

3:2

123412
x-x-x-
x--x--

3:3

123412341
x--x--x--
x--x--x--

3:4

123412341234
x---x---x---
x--x--x--x--

1 2 3 4 1 2
x---x---x---
x--x--x--x--

1 2 3
x---x---x---
x--x--x--x--


3:5

123412341234123
x----x----x----
x--x--x--x--x--

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
x----x----x----
x--x--x--x--x--

1 2 3 4
x----x----x----
x--x--x--x--x--


3:6

123412341234123412
x-----x-----x-----
x--x--x--x--x--x--

3:7

123412341234123412341
x------x------x------
x--x--x--x--x--x--x--

3:8

123412341234123412341234
x-------x-------x-------
x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--

3:9

123412341234123412341234123
x--------x--------x--------
x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--

3:10

123412341234123412341234123412
x---------x---------x---------
x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--


3:11

123412341234123412341234123412341
x----------x----------x----------
x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--x--


the number four

4:1

1234
xxxx
x---

4:2

12341234
x-x-x-x-
x---x---


4:3

123412341234
x--x--x--x--
x---x---x---

4:4

1234123412341234
x---x---x---x---
x---x---x---x---

4:5

12341234123412341234
x----x----x----x----
x---x---x---x---x---

4:6

123412341234123412341234
x-----x-----x-----x-----
x---x---x---x---x---x---

4:7

1234123412341234123412341234
x------x------x------x------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---

4:8

12341234123412341234123412341234
x-------x-------x-------x-------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---

4:9

123412341234123412341234123412341234
x--------x--------x--------x--------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---


4:10

1234123412341234123412341234123412341234
x---------x---------x---------x---------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x--x--x--x--


4:11

12341234123412341234123412341234123412341234
x----------x----------x----------x----------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---


4:12

123412341234123412341234123412341234123412341234
x-----------x-----------x-----------x-----------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---


4:13

12341234123412341234123412341234123412341234123412 34
x------------x------------x------------x------------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
x------------x------------x------------x------------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---


1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1
x------------x------------x------------x------------
x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---x---


5:2

1234123412
x-x-x-x-x-
x----x----


5:3

123412341234123
x--x--x--x--x--
x----x----x----

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
x--x--x--x--x--
x----x----x----

1 2 3 4
x--x--x--x--x--
x----x----x----


5:4

12341234123412341234
x---x---x---x---x---
x----x----x----x----

10/8
1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
x---x---x---x---x---
x----x----x----x----

5/4
1 2 3 4 1
x---x---x---x---x---
x----x----x----x----


5:5

1234123412341234123412341
x----x----x----x----x----
x----x----x----x----x----


5:6

12/16 12/16 6/16
123412341234123412341234123123
x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
x----x----x----x----x----x----

9/8 6/8
1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3
1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3
x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
x----x----x----x----x----x----


1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
x-----x-----x-----x-----x-----
x----x----x----x----x----x----


5:7

16/16(4/4) 12/16(4/4) 7/16
12341234123412341234123412341234123
x------x------x------x------x------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

12/8 6/8
1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 1 2 3 1 2 3 1 2 3 1
x------x------x------x------x------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

4/4 4/4 3/16
1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1
x------x------x------x------x------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----


5:8

1234123412341234123412341234123412341234
x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2
x-------x-------x-------x-------x-------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----


5:9

123412341234123412341234123412341234123412341
x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3
x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----

1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
x--------x--------x--------x--------x--------
x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----x----
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 05:46 PM #61005 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 61,004
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 17,965
D-EJ915 9,852
Desecrated 4,816
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,474
TheMissing 2,243
Lee 2,106
playstopause 1,170
arnoroth661 1,164
Lucky Seven 1,048
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
yevetz 668
levelhead86 582
loktide 520
ZeroSignal 475
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Apophis 350
Bound 322
Buzz762 321
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 249
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 220
Ivan 193
Nik 169
Michael 161
OzzyC 152
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
Kotex 77
Mattmc74 73
garcia3441 72
Uber Mega 71
Aaron 70
dream-thief 68
Alex-D33 57
Mogwaii 52
VicerExciser 49
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 42
furyinternal 42
B Lopez 41
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Nerina 35
Jason 35
Spoongirl 35
ShawnFjellstad 32
cow 7 sig 31
Psychoface 31
Jon 30
ohio_eric 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
smueske 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
Azyiu 24
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
sakeido 17
metallatem 16
progmetaldan 16
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
zimbloth 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
7StringofAblicK 13
Luan 13
TomAwesome 13
omentremor 13
settite 12
Thomas 12
MoRoH 12
swedenuck 12
ibznorange 12
Battousai 12
Hellbound 12
jim777 12
Cancer 12
Adamh1331 11
Allen Garrow 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
techjsteele 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
amonb 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
huber 7
The Dark Wolf 7
KillForGod 7
Seven 7
Splees 7
7 Dying Trees 7
militant_x 6
twiztedchild 6
SevenDeadly 6
Donnie 6
metalfiend666 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
Trespass 6
gurugow 6
johnw 6
The Arisen 6
Chris 6
Moro 5
skinhead 5
Bobby 5
asmegin_slayer 5
HighGain510 5
kristallin 5
drelo 5
Espaul 5
BCrowell 5
Snake Doctor 5
Russ 5
oompa 5
continental 4
eelblack2 4
Prometheus 4
ogisha007 4
Ken 4
Lozek 4
HaGGuS 4
Jongpil Yun 4
b3n 4
Ancestor 4
Jarrett 3
Samer 3
MorbidTravis 3
Regor 3
jaredowty 3
djpharoah 3
Codyyy 3
RonGriff 3
Satan 3
iumentum 3
skattabrain 3
Hawksmoor 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Universalis 3
telecaster90 3
Sinner 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
tie my rope 3
Carrion 3
Toshiro 3
sevenstringdeath 3
eleven59 3
stuz719 3
DelfinoPie 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
stuh84 2
Dive-Baum 2
The Dubya 2
Firebeard 2
matt7 2
lepersmeesa 2
ICX357 2
Bammbamm 2
thadood 2
Satyr 2
dpm 2
Creepy 2
Tim77 2
biggness 2
turmoil 2
bobbyretelle 2
IbanezFan 2
Matt Crooks 2
Volsung 2
Coiso 2
Paul Malmsteen 2
shadowgenesis 2
newamerikangospel 2
Mark. A 2
Darth Vader 2
nikt 2
David 2
nicknuisance 2
Quicksilver689 2
DangerousTacos 2
Applejelly91 1
CM_X5 1
Munky7Head 1
Code001 1
mgood 1
Gabe777 1
NecroSamist 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
neon_black88 1
budda 1
Soma 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Minus 1
Mastodon 1
jacksonplayer 1
nyck 1
canuck brian 1
Varjo 1
Mr. Test 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
simsklok 1
KillMAH 1
Spinedriver 1
JoelLXVI 1
Nick 1
EclecticFinn 1
heavy7-665 1
gregj 1
Niilz 1
supertruper1988 1
th249z 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Invader 1
guitarplayerone 1
god_puppet 1
Svartmetall 1
Skeksis 1
777 1
InTheRavensName 1
Bartok 1
Demeyes 1
rummy 1
Shaman 1
undeadsoldier 1
Tzoni 1
SymmetricScars 1
Forresterc 1
WayneCustom7 1
220BX 1
chavhunter 1
Variant 1
dtrax 1
MF_Kitten 1
8string 1
Oneiros 1
HamBungler 1
malufet 1
jarrydn 1
ManBeast 1
jaymz_wylde 1
jaxadam 1
Thep 1
ESPlayer 1
keithb 1
kung_fu 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.17472 seconds with 8 queries
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 05:49 PM #61006 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Statistics for: Seven String
Seven string guitars forum
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority....

Forum software: vBulletin
Number of posts: 849389
Number of members: 7068
Post per member ratio: 120
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 05:50 PM #61007 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Social Group Requests
Mr. Test? (661 views, 54 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

scott from _actual time_
Today 05:48 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
very nice, clean work there. i've been thinking about converting locking nut to standard nut lately, for my way-future RGA7 project. i'd love something like this, that would bolt in to the locking... (193 views, 22 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

Hawksmoor
Today 05:47 PM
You guys like tentacle rape?
so true (166 views, 22 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Michael
Today 05:47 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
Nice Macros. What guitar is that? It's damn nice. (25,267 views, 559 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:46 PM
100k Reply Contest
Who Posted? Total Posts: 61,004 User Name Posts g3rmanium 17,965 D-EJ915 9,852 Desecrated 4,816 Alpo 3,656 Naren 2,780 Zepp88 2,474 TheMissing 2,243 (90,400 views, 61,004 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:45 PM
100k Reply Contest (90,400 views, 61,003 replies)
Off Topic
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:40 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
http://i27.tinypic.com/idcb4j.jpg http://i28.tinypic.com/20iuzig.jpg Early morning lighting ftw (25,267 views, 558 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:38 PM
Original Floyd Rose + RG2EX1 project?
Nope, I'm going to as soon as someone buys my amp and guitar. (36 views, 5 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

HamBungler
Today 05:38 PM
$300 Mockinbird special @.GC
If I wanted to return it, I would have had to return it to the original store up in Michigan, it was fuckin' weird. I don't see why they can't transfer stock like that, its stupid. The Guild is... (63 views, 6 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Mr. S
Today 05:38 PM
IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
holy shit i was just about to post a thread posting video this pointing out that you hadn't posted this video in ages and also saying that Mercenary are playing wacken (anyone else going?) (16 views, 6 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

Chris
Today 05:21 PM
Social Group Requests
I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group. As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty,... (661 views, 53 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

yevetz
Today 05:19 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
Awesome..... need more pics (193 views, 21 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

technomancer
Today 05:18 PM
Agile Users
I've got an Agile ST-802 strat and a Brice Defiant 6 bass from Rondo and quality on both of them is excellent. In addition Rondo has great customer service, so if something is wrong with the one you... (655 views, 54 replies)

Sevenstring Guitars
New Post

WarriorOfMetal
Today 05:18 PM
Musicians on one label who own another label
correct...this is called an "imprint". (12 views, 3 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

marko-rockvoice
Today 05:16 PM
F/S 1991 Ibanez UV7BK
What about shipping to Europe? (384 views, 7 replies)

Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted

Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson


One of the largest message boards on the web !
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
"777" Logo © Darren Wilson

Message Board Statistics
RSS Add to My Yahoo!
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 05:50 PM #61008 (permalink)
Desecrated
Senior Member

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 4,742

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 218

Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.Desecrated harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.

Social Group Requests
Mr. Test? (661 views, 54 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

scott from _actual time_
Today 05:48 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
very nice, clean work there. i've been thinking about converting locking nut to standard nut lately, for my way-future RGA7 project. i'd love something like this, that would bolt in to the locking... (193 views, 22 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

Hawksmoor
Today 05:47 PM
You guys like tentacle rape?
so true (166 views, 22 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Michael
Today 05:47 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
Nice Macros. What guitar is that? It's damn nice. (25,267 views, 559 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:46 PM
100k Reply Contest
Who Posted? Total Posts: 61,004 User Name Posts g3rmanium 17,965 D-EJ915 9,852 Desecrated 4,816 Alpo 3,656 Naren 2,780 Zepp88 2,474 TheMissing 2,243 (90,400 views, 61,004 replies)

Off Topic
New Post

Desecrated
Today 05:45 PM
100k Reply Contest (90,400 views, 61,003 replies)
Off Topic
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:40 PM
Post Random Pics of your 6s.
http://i27.tinypic.com/idcb4j.jpg http://i28.tinypic.com/20iuzig.jpg Early morning lighting ftw (25,267 views, 558 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

VicerExciser
Today 05:38 PM
Original Floyd Rose + RG2EX1 project?
Nope, I'm going to as soon as someone buys my amp and guitar. (36 views, 5 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

HamBungler
Today 05:38 PM
$300 Mockinbird special @.GC
If I wanted to return it, I would have had to return it to the original store up in Michigan, it was fuckin' weird. I don't see why they can't transfer stock like that, its stupid. The Guild is... (63 views, 6 replies)

Standard Guitars
New Post

Mr. S
Today 05:38 PM
IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
holy shit i was just about to post a thread posting video this pointing out that you hadn't posted this video in ages and also saying that Mercenary are playing wacken (anyone else going?) (16 views, 6 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

Chris
Today 05:21 PM
Social Group Requests
I'll be redoing this slightly today. There's no way to leave a group you created, and I don't want to be a member of every group. As much fun as it is, being a New England, Canadian, Lefty,... (661 views, 53 replies)

Site News & Support
New Post

yevetz
Today 05:19 PM
Dendro's Bench: RG2228 Lefty Conversion
Awesome..... need more pics (193 views, 21 replies)

Pickups, Electronics & General Tech
New Post

technomancer
Today 05:18 PM
Agile Users
I've got an Agile ST-802 strat and a Brice Defiant 6 bass from Rondo and quality on both of them is excellent. In addition Rondo has great customer service, so if something is wrong with the one you... (655 views, 54 replies)

Sevenstring Guitars
New Post

WarriorOfMetal
Today 05:18 PM
Musicians on one label who own another label
correct...this is called an "imprint". (12 views, 3 replies)

General Music Discussion
New Post

marko-rockvoice
Today 05:16 PM
F/S 1991 Ibanez UV7BK
What about shipping to Europe? (384 views, 7 replies)

Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted

Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson


One of the largest message boards on the web !
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
"777" Logo © Darren Wilson

Message Board Statistics
RSS Add to My Yahoo!
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 6101 of 6101 « First < 5101	5601	6001	6051	6087	6088	6089	6090	6091	6092	6093	6094	6095	6096	6097	6098	6099	6100 6101 

Edit Tags
Tags
and apparently no balls, banana~nya, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, mogwaii cares, post faster!, ruarc posts sometimes, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « You guys like tentacle rape? | What the fuck is going on here? »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> vB code is On
> Smilies are On
> code is On
> HTML code is Off
> Trackbacks are On
> Pingbacks are On
> Refbacks are On
> 
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off Topic Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 22 01-09-2008 06:32 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 01:24 AM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 19 03-24-2006 10:10 PM
> 
> 
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
> Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
> Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> 
> Message Board Statistics
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> Page generated in 1.52338 seconds with 20 queries


----------



## Lee

lot of people


----------



## Lee

longest post ever


----------



## Desecrated

Sorry about that. 

And yes a lot of people, but I wish that they would post more.


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Lee

It's not a bad thing. I'm just turning a random observation into a post


----------



## Desecrated

OKay !!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

What!?!?!


----------



## Lee

Yeah!!!


----------



## Desecrated

what yeah okay post yay what how now hide snake 4 juggalo mr test 7 ave härsken surstrumpa what E!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Lee

Orange juice


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium 17,965
D-EJ915 9,853
Desecrated 4,824
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,474
TheMissing 2,243
Lee 2,112
playstopause 1,170
arnoroth661 1,164
Lucky Seven 1,048
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
yevetz 668
levelhead86 582
loktide 520
ZeroSignal 475
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 399
Seedawakener 394
HotRodded7321 384
Apophis 350
Bound 322
Buzz762 321
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 249
Makelele 235
technomancer 232
Sebastian 220
Ivan 193
Nik 169
Michael 161
OzzyC 152
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
Kotex 77
Mattmc74 73
garcia3441 72
Uber Mega 71
Aaron 70
dream-thief 69
Alex-D33 57
Mogwaii 52
VicerExciser 49
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 42
furyinternal 42
B Lopez 41
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Nerina 35
Jason 35
Spoongirl 35
ShawnFjellstad 32
cow 7 sig 31
Psychoface 31
Jon 30
ohio_eric 29
Unknown Doodl3.2 28
Metal Ken 28
smueske 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
Azyiu 24
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
sakeido 17
metallatem 16
progmetaldan 16
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
zimbloth 16
Scott 16
Roundhouse_Kick 14
7StringofAblicK 13
Luan 13
TomAwesome 13
omentremor 13
settite 12
Thomas 12
MoRoH 12
swedenuck 12
ibznorange 12
Battousai 12
Hellbound 12
jim777 12
Cancer 12
Adamh1331 11
Allen Garrow 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
techjsteele 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Drew 8
Ror3h 8
amonb 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
metalking 8
huber 7
The Dark Wolf 7
KillForGod 7
Seven 7
Splees 7
7 Dying Trees 7
militant_x 6
twiztedchild 6
Donnie 6
SevenDeadly 6
metalfiend666 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
Trespass 6
gurugow 6
The Arisen 6
johnw 6
Chris 6
Moro 5
skinhead 5
asmegin_slayer 5
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
kristallin 5
drelo 5
BCrowell 5
Espaul 5
Snake Doctor 5
Russ 5
oompa 5
continental 4
Prometheus 4
eelblack2 4
ogisha007 4
Ken 4
Lozek 4
HaGGuS 4
b3n 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Ancestor 4
Samer 3
Jarrett 3
MorbidTravis 3
Regor 3
jaredowty 3
Codyyy 3
djpharoah 3
RonGriff 3
iumentum 3
skattabrain 3
Satan 3
Hawksmoor 3
telecaster90 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Universalis 3
Sinner 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
tie my rope 3
Toshiro 3
Carrion 3
eleven59 3
stuz719 3
sevenstringdeath 3
DelfinoPie 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
stuh84 2
Dive-Baum 2
The Dubya 2
Firebeard 2
lepersmeesa 2
matt7 2
ICX357 2
Bammbamm 2
thadood 2
dpm 2
Satyr 2
Tim77 2
biggness 2
Creepy 2
bobbyretelle 2
turmoil 2
Matt Crooks 2
IbanezFan 2
Volsung 2
Paul Malmsteen 2
shadowgenesis 2
Coiso 2
Mark. A 2
newamerikangospel 2
Darth Vader 2
nikt 2
David 2
nicknuisance 2
Quicksilver689 2
DangerousTacos 2
Applejelly91 1
CM_X5 1
Munky7Head 1
Code001 1
mgood 1
Gabe777 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
neon_black88 1
NecroSamist 1
Soma 1
budda 1
Minus 1
Mastodon 1
JesseTheMachine 1
jacksonplayer 1
nyck 1
Varjo 1
Mr. Test 1
canuck brian 1
simsklok 1
KillMAH 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
Spinedriver 1
JoelLXVI 1
Nick 1
EclecticFinn 1
heavy7-665 1
gregj 1
Niilz 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
supertruper1988 1
th249z 1
DBDbadreligion 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
guitarplayerone 1
Svartmetall 1
Skeksis 1
777 1
Demeyes 1
rummy 1
Shaman 1
InTheRavensName 1
Bartok 1
undeadsoldier 1
Forresterc 1
WayneCustom7 1
Tzoni 1
SymmetricScars 1
220BX 1
chavhunter 1
Variant 1
dtrax 1
MF_Kitten 1
Oneiros 1
8string 1
malufet 1
HamBungler 1
jarrydn 1
ManBeast 1
jaymz_wylde 1
ESPlayer 1
keithb 1
jaxadam 1
Thep 1
kung_fu 1


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll have to post more to break 10k lol


----------



## dream-thief

cheese


----------



## Lee

2112 posts


----------



## dream-thief

i need to post more to break 100 

72 now for me

gah 71 then


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!


----------



## Lee

downus!


----------



## Lee

leftus!


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgonzola


----------



## Lee

rightus!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananass


----------



## dream-thief

you mean rightus.


----------



## D-EJ915

moe postas!


----------



## Lee

yeah, basically.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hah!!


----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

diactivators in the xiphos didn't sound that amazing, I think i'd stick with the real X2N


----------



## D-EJ915

guahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

abandonment!!


----------



## D-EJ915

maids r us


----------



## D-EJ915

faster posting!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

How do I add a guitar to the Sevenstring Registry?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno


----------



## dream-thief

eat it


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'll have to post more to break 10k lol


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gorgonzola


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Why not E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## dream-thief

wh - E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## dream-thief

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> F.



We don't say "F." in here.


----------



## dream-thief

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## dream-thief

H.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> How do I add a guitar to the Sevenstring Registry?



??? Anyone?


----------



## dream-thief

g3rmanium said:


> We don't say "F." in here.



I say F. in here.

and G

and H


----------



## g3rmanium

röpöpöpöp.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> ??? Anyone?



Just look at how I did it.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> I say F. in here.
> 
> and G
> 
> and H


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> Just look at how I did it.



How was that?


----------



## dream-thief

FFFFFFFF


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> How was that?


----------



## dream-thief

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


>



Some neg rep may loosen your tongue...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Some neg rep may loosen your tongue...










I dunno how I did it. If I did, there must be a button somewhere.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> It just struck me.
> 
> What this thread is missing.
> 
> This threads some of the JJ touch
> 
> to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....





It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....

 -


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....

 +


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....


----------



## dream-thief

chill.

it is true though.....


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

It just struck me.

What this thread is missing.

This threads some of the JJ touch 

to keep everyone [well, me at least] amused....

:E!:


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

61100!


----------



## dream-thief

hehehe. epic.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> hehehe. epic.


----------



## dream-thief

61100....


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

61111


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## Randy

Sock Cmoker


----------



## Lee

yeah!


----------



## dream-thief

Cucking Fats


----------



## D-EJ915

guzzler


----------



## dream-thief

seems to be


----------



## Nerina




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Lee

Yeah!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium , the force is strong with you, the force of E! Behold the power of E!

I however, have the power of N!


----------



## dream-thief

I just have 't3h p0w3rZ'


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> g3rmanium , the force is strong with you, the force of E! Behold the power of E!
> 
> I however, have the power of N!



N?


----------



## dream-thief

I'll get you with mah Laz0rz!


----------



## Nerina

Yes........N! Because, I am Nerina! I have the power of N!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## dream-thief

I am Dream-thief.

I Am The Anger!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E is where it's at!


----------



## dream-thief

I > You


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Yes........N! Because, I am Nerina! I have the power of N!


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> I > You


----------



## Nerina




----------



## dream-thief

yeah.

RLY


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>



Aleksi?


----------



## g3rmanium

Guys, this sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

We need to get back to reality.


----------



## g3rmanium

And the reality is...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!

E!​


----------



## g3rmanium

I hope it's clear now.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Right, Lee.


----------



## dream-thief

yeah.

RLY


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

E',


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## D-EJ915

RR!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## dream-thief

own.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Nerina

YAY!


----------



## dream-thief

apparently


----------



## Desecrated

ogu


----------



## Nerina

N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! > E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Desecrated

Leather made of the flesh from Canadians are great.


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Nerina

LOL


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Leather made of the flesh from Canadians are great.


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> Leather made of the flesh from Canadians are great.


----------



## D-EJ915

angina


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh yevetz you and your drawings!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! > E!


----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>



You rule, Yevetz. You rule.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

hahahahahaha the power of N!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## dream-thief

no


----------



## ZeroSignal

ew


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## yevetz




----------



## dream-thief

epic


----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## yevetz




----------



## ZeroSignal

Hot. Damn.


----------



## yevetz

This is the right one!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Who's that?


----------



## yevetz

ZeroSignal said:


> Who's that?



I dunno

All that pics is from photobucket search "girl+guitar"



ZeroSignal said:


> Hot. Damn.

































NWS


----------



## D-EJ915

this thread is supposed to still be work safe btw


----------



## yevetz

I'm just make a warning before pics.......this is not a porno...and that pics is for public coz I can find those pics in search

Or I should not to post pics like this?


----------



## D-EJ915

upp


----------



## D-EJ915

anyway whatever


----------



## D-EJ915

it'll be a new page soon enough


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## D-EJ915

to


----------



## Lee

Hokay, so, here's de Erf.


----------



## D-EJ915

mouth


----------



## Lee

It's chilling, and then...


----------



## D-EJ915

new page woohoo


----------



## D-EJ915

yippee!


----------



## yevetz

NWS


----------



## ZeroSignal

Someone's getting banned.


----------



## yevetz

ZeroSignal said:


> Someone's getting banned.





Aren't you like that pics?


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## D-EJ915

ummm they're not safe for work, doesn't matter if anyone likes them, link them instead


----------



## yevetz

Nerina said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!



Nerina, we need your photo with guitar 



D-EJ915 said:


> ummm they're not safe for work, doesn't matter if anyone likes them, link them instead



Should I edit my posts?


----------



## Nerina

It would be too sexy for ss


----------



## Desecrated

please yevetz, no more of that stuff.


----------



## yevetz

Nerina said:


> It would be too sexy for ss





NO I mean not like that.....just photo

Like this






or this


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nerina said:


> It would be too sexy for ss





Jason alert!  "Narina senses... tingling...!"


----------



## Nerina

N > E

Just to piss off g3rmanium...........hehehe


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> please yevetz, no more of that stuff.



Sorry Im just bored as fuck


----------



## Nerina

yevetz said:


> NO I mean not like that.....just photo
> 
> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this



I know what you meant I was just being silly 
lol


----------



## yevetz

Nerina said:


> I know what you meant I was just being silly
> lol



So we will get some photos ???


----------



## D-EJ915

HOT

lol


----------



## Nerina

lol


----------



## yevetz

Nerina said:


> lol


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy chat new posts features quick links groups image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
New Messages: 0 / 2
User CP - My Profile - Inbox 
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Top Posters
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 6123 of 6123 « First < 5123	5623	6023	6073	6109	6110	6111	6112	6113	6114	6115	6116	6117	6118	6119	6120	6121	6122 6123 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 9 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Unread Today, 12:45 AM #61221 (permalink)
yevetz
Paying debt for 2127

yevetz's Avatar

Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Kiev (Ukraine)
Posts: 4,532

Real Name: Volodimir
Main Seven: Ibanez RG 2127
Thanked: 190

yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nerina View Post


lol

Sorry for my english
Online Now Add to yevetz's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
yevetz
View Public Profile
Send a private message to yevetz
Find More Posts by yevetz
Add yevetz to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 6123 of 6123 « First < 5123	5623	6023	6073	6109	6110	6111	6112	6113	6114	6115	6116	6117	6118	6119	6120	6121	6122 6123 

Edit Tags
Tags
and apparently no balls, banana~nya, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, mogwaii cares, post faster!, ruarc posts sometimes, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « I got paid today. (Ale!) | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> vB code is On
> Smilies are On
> code is On
> HTML code is Off
> Trackbacks are On
> Pingbacks are On
> Refbacks are On
> 
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off Topic Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 22 01-09-2008 06:32 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 01:24 AM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 19 03-24-2006 10:10 PM
> 
> 
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
> Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
> Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> 
> Message Board Statistics
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> Page generated in 0.29024 seconds with 13 queries


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy chat new posts features quick links groups image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> New Messages: 0 / 2
> User CP - My Profile - Inbox
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Top Posters
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 6123 of 6123 « First < 5123	5623	6023	6073	6109	6110	6111	6112	6113	6114	6115	6116	6117	6118	6119	6120	6121	6122 6123
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 9 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
> Unread Today, 12:45 AM #61221 (permalink)
> yevetz
> Paying debt for 2127
> 
> yevetz's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2007
> Location: Kiev (Ukraine)
> Posts: 4,532
> 
> Real Name: Volodimir
> Main Seven: Ibanez RG 2127
> Thanked: 190
> 
> yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.yevetz can play Erotomatia with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nerina View Post
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sorry for my english
> Online Now Add to yevetz's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> yevetz
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to yevetz
> Find More Posts by yevetz
> Add yevetz to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 6123 of 6123 « First < 5123	5623	6023	6073	6109	6110	6111	6112	6113	6114	6115	6116	6117	6118	6119	6120	6121	6122 6123
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> and apparently no balls, banana~nya, e!!, g3rmanium pwns the thread, loktide>*, mogwaii cares, post faster!, ruarc posts sometimes, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « I got paid today. (Ale!) | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> vB code is On
> Smilies are On
> code is On
> HTML code is Off
> Trackbacks are On
> Pingbacks are On
> Refbacks are On
> 
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off Topic Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 22 01-09-2008 06:32 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 01:24 AM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 19 03-24-2006 10:10 PM
> 
> 
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
> Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
> Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> <br /><!-- google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) -->LinkBacks Enabled by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.crawlability.com/vbseo/">vBSEO</a> 3.1.0<!-- google_ad_section_end -->
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> 
> Message Board Statistics
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> Page generated in 0.29024 seconds with 13 queries[/QUOTE]
> :agreed:
> 
> &#1057;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1085;&#1080;
> 
> [url=http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330212697344]Ernie Ball 7-String Regular Slinky 2621 Guitar Strings - eBay (item 330212697344 end time Feb-23-08 14:11:02 PST)[/url]
Click to expand...


----------



## dream-thief

:fart:


----------



## D-EJ915

wha


----------



## dream-thief

:wha:


----------



## yevetz

good night


----------



## D-EJ915

hooohah!


----------



## dream-thief

Mustafababa.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananya


----------



## ZeroSignal

The amazing screw on head


----------



## dream-thief

And apparently no screw on balls


----------



## ZeroSignal

No way


----------



## dream-thief

thats what she said....


----------



## ZeroSignal

:tniuqs:


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## ZeroSignal

you're all gay. Except for stitch.


no... wait...


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

and


----------



## D-EJ915

now


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## playstopause

woohoo
party time


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

YouTube - Careless Whisper


----------



## D-EJ915

shadows balls


----------



## playstopause

I know. It happens.


----------



## playstopause

Sometimes.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Voilà.


----------



## playstopause

If this is it. (Ouah) Please let me know...


----------



## Nerina

Whats up people!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Zepp88

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Zepp88

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nerina

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## D-EJ915

XDD!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

You're all very angry people.


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



hahaha, I spelled my name in this page 




*EDIT* Damnit, the AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA went to a new page


----------



## Zepp88

WIN!


----------



## Lee

post


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> You're all very angry people.



FUCK YOU SHUT UP NO WE'RE NOT


----------



## Lee

Why are we yelling?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp chases away the carrots


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohooo!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp has to yell at them because they dont have big ears, and they do not hear very well....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Zepp has to yell at them because they dont have big ears, and they do not hear very well....



Nerina speaks truth, so listen very closely.


----------



## Nerina

Amen fellow believer


----------



## Zepp88

Razorbumps


----------



## Nerina

where!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Nerina

you're two comments late


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

aaha!!


----------



## Michael

These tags crack me up.


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> These tags crack me up.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Nerina

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zepp88

WOW!

YOUR SIG IS SHORTER!

AND APPARENTLY NO BALLS!


----------



## Nerina

LOL
Yeah thought i'd cut back a little, so u wouldnt think i was like stalking you lol


----------



## Zepp88

Stalking is comforting.


----------



## Nerina

LOL


----------



## Zepp88

Abuse is grand.


----------



## Nerina

Abuse can be fun


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

abuse is no good!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> abuse is no good!



If you only knew.


----------



## Nerina

hahaaaaaah *evil grin*


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] gets the rope [/action]


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]gets the carrots........[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

toppus


----------



## Zepp88

**


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] this is absurd [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

yesh


----------



## Zepp88

Umm.....so you just gonna leave me here, or what?


----------



## Zepp88

This is starting to hurt.


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## B Lopez

[action=B Lopez]looks at clock.[/action]

It's 11:21 PM.


----------



## Desecrated

08.39 am over here,


----------



## Nerina

its 3:06 here...........

[action=Nerina]says Good god! Is Zepp still tied up?[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

I hope so.


----------



## Nerina

Morning Desecrated
Why are you up so EARLY?


----------



## Desecrated

My dog decided that it was time to get up.


----------



## Nerina

aw lol


----------



## Desecrated

What are you doing up so late ?


----------



## Nerina

I was wathcing V for Vendetta, it was on HBO, and I didnt realise it was so long, but damn it was good, the ending was actually good.I got the feeling that the end was gonna suck, and the movie was going to finnish leaving me hanging, as most movies do, but it didnt! Im so happy about that lol


----------



## Desecrated

So now you feel like going out and destroying something ?


----------



## Nerina

Did you see it? No I feel like getting in my bed and reading something non-violent lol


----------



## Desecrated

I saw it and didn't care much for it. gave anarchism a bad name, and now every 14 year old punker things anarchy is about Fawkes.


----------



## Nerina

Good point....I like to look at it that Anarchy can be a good thing  It would be good if the government was actually a little scared of people, maybe they wouldnt be so crooked......but I am going against my realist nature.........lol


----------



## Desecrated

I would like to see a society without a government, pure socialistic democracy.


----------



## Nerina

I would to, but I wonder, how that would end up, like for example, in the case of crime, who would do the punnishing or in other words would it be majority vote on how to punnish the person? And who would do it? Or would there be free range of actions amoung people?


----------



## Desecrated

You can still have a legal system with cops and such, just that the people decide how there actions should be. public votes on laws and regulations.


----------



## Nerina

Yes, I see what you mean, Sweden and Normay are that yes? Or am I wrong again.....


----------



## Desecrated

Nope, we have fascism to.


----------



## Nerina

Oh, ok. (This is a perfect example of why I like to actually talk to people from other countries, because history books only tell you so much, and you still have to wonder about the writer's views and or intentions......)


----------



## Desecrated

School books comes from the government, they only tell you what they want you the hear.
In the history books in sweden it states that we didn't participate in WW2, but not only did we do so, we supported germany full hearted. The political party that has the power in sweden today used to be the nationalistic party during that time period. We suck


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> School books comes from the government, they only tell you what they want you the hear.







Desecrated said:


> In the history books in sweden it states that we didn't participate in WW2, but not only did we do so, we supported germany full hearted. The political party that has the power in sweden today used to be the nationalistic party during that time period.



I did not know that, wow


----------



## Desecrated

I need to move.


----------



## Nerina

I'd rather be there.........well, I shouldnt say that, I havent lived there, but really it seems to be very much better than living here........


----------



## Desecrated

Norway might be nice, ireland to, I've had my eye on canada and japan also.


----------



## Nerina

Why Japan?


----------



## Desecrated

Japan is so large so even if you have a weird interest you might run into others like you. I also like the countryside in japan, there is a town called sendai in the north that looks really great. it's the jazz capital of japan, jhahaha.


----------



## Nerina

Oh cool, sounds really nice


----------



## Desecrated

BTW, how the hell are you going to survive in europe, aren't you used to hot climates ?


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is still tied up, getting hungry, and left completely dissatisfied [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is still tied up, getting hungry, and left completely dissatisfied [/action]



Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zepp88

I can't move, I'm typing with my toes.


----------



## Desecrated

Get the one who tied you up to take some pictures.


----------



## Nerina

Yeah but my blood is european, so I should adjust ok....I hope lol
and I lived in england, which had the shittiest weather ever, so I guess I'll survive, but you know what I realised, its easier to deal with cold that heat, when its hot as hell, you cant walk around naked, either you sweat your ass off or just live in side with the ac on all the time, BUT in cold places, you can wrap youself up to keep warm, and bear it better, you know....?



Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is still tied up, getting hungry, and left completely dissatisfied [/action]



LMAO

[action=Nerina]is sorry for leaving Zepp all alone and tied up....[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] knows somebody will start looking for him [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

It depends how cold it gets. When the temperature drops to -22 - -40, No clothes on earth can save you. Often you stay inside by the heater wrapped in blankets and popcorn.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] wants to be wrapped in buttery popcorn [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] wants to be wrapped in buttery popcorn [/action]



I think I can fix that


----------



## Nerina

Yeah, I know, well, I hope I can manage it, cause I am beyond tired of this place.........

Goodnight Desecrated and Zepp


----------



## Desecrated

I know that feeling, but the south of france is suppose to be nice, might be something worth checking into.


----------



## Zepp88

Good night Nerina. 


[action=Zepp88] begins counting bricks [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Good night zepp, I'm off for breakfast and goatporn. see you tonight.


----------



## Zepp88

Night.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] lost count of the bricks [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is getting cold and the ropes are digging into his wrists [/action]


----------



## Kotex

Why the fuck am I up and it's 2:12 am and I just bummed like a 5 month old thread.



Jeez. -_-


----------



## Zepp88

Why am I still tied to this chair?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N > E
> 
> Just to piss off g3rmanium...........hehehe


----------



## Apophis

welcome


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I can't move, I'm typing with my toes.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> abuse is no good!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rr


----------



## g3rmanium

brr


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: ZZ Top - Got Me Under Pressure


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Dave Gahan went nuts for a while and was known to spend 12 hours a day talking to a little doll named "The Tin Man" whom he was convinced could talk.


----------



## Zepp88

In a private message dated 2-15-08 this happened



Zepp88 said:


> I find the Elf thing very amusing.
> 
> 1) It's kinda cute and she though it was funny.
> 2) I really would like to see her in a cute elf outfit, and then proceed to do things that would make Gene Simmons blush.
> 3) It allows me to develop a creepy elf fetish with out accosting midgets who work for mall santas.


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> In a private message dated 2-15-08 this happened



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Come with me
Into the trees
We'll lay on the grass
And let the hours pass

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Let's get away
Just for one day

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone
Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Metropolis
Has nothing on this
You're breathing in fumes
I taste when we kiss

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Where everything's ours
For a few hours

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone
Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you
Make decisions
Without your television
Let me hear you speaking
Just for me

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you speaking
Just for me

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you crying
Just for me


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



N'd.


----------



## Nerina

N'd?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N'd?



Yes.


----------



## Nerina

What does that mean?


----------



## g3rmanium

E**


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> What does that mean?



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

ppp


----------



## Nerina

Ok.
Um......
Yeah


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

prop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

61400!


----------



## Apophis

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

hej och hå


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## arnoroth661

Apophis said:


>



We don't like your kind around here, fella.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> We don't like your kind around here, fella.



We don't like your kind around here, fella. 














And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

www


----------



## g3rmanium

WTF is going on here?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Nullll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnah.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks!


----------



## g3rmanium

lal.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!!


----------



## g3rmanium

I lal'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

aww fuck


----------



## g3rmanium

blub.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## D-EJ915

up.


----------



## arnoroth661

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## D-EJ915

tty


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Desecrated

cosplay for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Nerina

its a bird, its a plane, its super cow!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

go back to bed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> go back to bed.



...America, your government is in control again?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> go back to bed.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>



I bloody knew it. 
You can post any random shit and the only one who thinks it's meant for them is the girl


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> ...America, your government is in control again?



That works to.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Apophis said:


>



Polski kalkolski toski doski zwczcazwcazwczaczwski


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I bloody knew it.
> You can post any random shit and the only one who thinks it's meant for them is the girl





I was messin around, cause the second I posted you posted go back to bed lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> That works to.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I was messin around, cause the second I posted you posted go back to bed lol



O please don't take anything I say serious.


----------



## Nerina

Oh no I dont, I just love messin around, unless like Im asking you a serious question I dont take anything seriously, life's too short


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Polski kalkolski toski doski zwczcazwcazwczaczwski



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Yes it bloody well does. 
I was dead chuffed at snogging your knickers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Yes it bloody well does.
> I was dead chuffed at snogging your knickers.



Ich glaube, ich trink noch ein Bier!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



3. tax it like the brittish 

To have sex with a woman very hard.

Damn, I would tax you like the BRITTISH!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> poo



You has it, Jeff?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Ich glaube, ich trink noch ein Bier!



bitte


----------



## Nerina

super cow!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Oh no I dont, I just love messin around, unless like Im asking you a serious question I dont take anything seriously, life's too short



bitte


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Apophis said:


>



metalski polski rockskizcazcazcaski
With balls-ski


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Nerina

!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Och på den fjärde dagen födes en köttbulle utan dess like, inte ens mjölpåsen ahde sett något så vackert förut.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> !



!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

I waal så weldans troyt bortte hejn vä att i nöges färlese fram å dellbax milla pijtstan å Älvfsbojn som na vedagock uppe ine gren bara för å hemt freugan ät jobbe. Idjenteligen sku i ha flötte dell Twerán ell Sijkforsn så he waal nermre. Då kanske i löckes vä å spåra nager kraon opa soppa inne längda.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> bitte


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>



Fixed


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Desecrated

Jaha, då satt man här en söndag igen då. nästan dags att gå ut med hunden, men vem fan orkar det.


----------



## Nerina

I just discovered this, and I love it --->


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I waal så weldans troyt bortte hejn vä att i nöges färlese fram å dellbax milla pijtstan å Älvfsbojn som na vedagock uppe ine gren bara för å hemt freugan ät jobbe. Idjenteligen sku i ha flötte dell Twerán ell Sijkforsn så he waal nermre. Då kanske i löckes vä å spåra nager kraon opa soppa inne längda.



I waal så weldans troyt bortte hejn vä att i nöges färlese fram å dellbax milla pijtstan å Älvfsbojn som na vedagock uppe ine gren bara för å hemt freugan ät jobbe. Idjenteligen sku i ha flötte dell Twerán ell Sijkforsn så he waal nermre. Då kanske i löckes vä å spåra nager kraon opa soppa inne längda?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I just discovered this, and I love it --->


----------



## Nerina

what the hell are you guys saying?


----------



## Desecrated

Ole wore both of his winter jackets when he painted his house last July. The directions on the can said "put on two coats".


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what the hell are you guys saying?



germanium is talking german, I'm rambling in swedish, I understand him, he don't understand me. it's a lot like love.


----------



## Desecrated

Jag postar på ett forum,


----------



## Desecrated

Ich schreibe auf ein Forum


----------



## Desecrated

Ik schrijf op een forum


----------



## Desecrated

J'écris sur un forum


----------



## Nerina

cool


----------



## Desecrated

Sto scrivendo su una tribuna


----------



## Desecrated

&#31169;&#12399;&#12501;&#12457;&#12540;&#12521;&#12512;&#12391;&#26360;&#12356;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;


----------



## Desecrated

Estoy escribiendo en un foro


----------



## Desecrated

I'm bored.


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

61500


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Nerina

any more languages ?


----------



## Desecrated

Bananana~nya


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> any more languages ?



no I only speak 7 languages, sorry.


----------



## Nerina

Dwi yn teipio at myfi i mewn hon forum



Desecrated said:


> no I only speak 7 languages, sorry.



I hate you, that is not fair, I speak one, and an eight of three others.......


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Nerina

desecrated veta många språken , jag er svartsjuk av honom


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Dwi yn teipio at myfi i mewn hon forum
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you, that is not fair, I speak one, and an eight of three others.......



An eight is better then nothing,


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> desecrated veta många språken , jag er svartsjuk av honom



swedish translation ?


----------



## Nerina

kanske 



dream-thief said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Now I'm getting paranoid.

[action=Desecrated]goes and hide under zpp88's bed-.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


>



Ye Cannae Feckin Park There


----------



## Nerina

varför er du arret?
där de ni är nej moroten


----------



## Desecrated

Your all carrots!!!!


----------



## Nerina

jag er inte apelsin


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> varför er du arret?
> där de ni är nej moroten



super translation:
Why ar you fear
there those/you/is no carrot.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> jag er inte apelsin



Your not an orange, Good to know.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> Ye Cannae Feckin Park There



Let me clear up one thing.

Im NOT FUCKING SCOTTISH!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

arrrrgggh.

I'm sick of people thinking i'm scottish. I'm from leeds, Im just in school in scotland.

Thankyou. that was all.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Jag har bananer.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Ich habe Bananen!

Haben Sie Bananen?

Bananen hat Sie !

banana!!!


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> Jag har bananer.



Im assuming thats something like "you are banana"


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

&#12496;&#12490;&#12490;


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> Im assuming thats something like "you are banana"



I have bananas


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> Ich habe Bananen!
> 
> Haben Sie Bananen?
> 
> Bananen hat Sie !
> 
> banana!!!



Now *that *I *can* understand.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> Now *that *I *can* understand.



Do you speak Gaelic ?


----------



## dream-thief

und ja, Habe ich sehr viel Bananen, danke.



Desecrated said:


> Do you speak Gaelic ?



Not a word.

well.

"Poch ma thon" pronouced 'pock ma hon'

means 'lick my arse'

but beyond that, I avoid contact with th natives


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> und ja, Habe ich sehr viel Bananen, danke.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a word.
> 
> well.
> 
> "Poch ma thon" pronouced 'pock ma hon'
> 
> means 'lick my arse'
> 
> but beyond that, I avoid contact with th natives



amazing, the first word you learn in a foreign language is always some insult.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## dream-thief

also the last.

If i have any choice in the matter.

To be fair Gaelic annoys the fuck out of me. It sounds horrible spoken, its redundant, and still the locals demand theyre going to hold on to it with their lives.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> also the last.
> 
> If i have any choice in the matter.
> 
> To be fair Gaelic annoys the fuck out of me. It sounds horrible spoken, its redundant, and still the locals demand theyre going to hold on to it with their lives.



I know how that goes, up in the north we speak an older version of swedish that is treated the same, only different is that I actually like it, you an speak to other sweds and they won't understand you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

I remember visiting my grandmother in scotland years ago, and me and my cousin went to get something to eat, and we couldnt understand a word the dude at the counter said to us, and I am normally very good with accents, but jesus christ, he might as well have been speaking gaelic, we were somewhere up north, i'll never forget that....it was funny.


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> I know how that goes, up in the north we speak an older version of swedish that is treated the same, only different is that I actually like it, you an speak to other sweds and they won't understand you.



fair enough. But gaelic sounds horrible with all its och's and argh's


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I remember visiting my grandmother in scotland years ago, and me and my cousin went to get something to eat, and we couldnt understand a word the dude at the counter said to us, and I am normally very good with accents, but jesus christ, he might as well have been speaking gaelic, we were somewhere up north, i'll never forget that....it was funny.



Just throw then some bananas.


----------



## dream-thief

Nerina said:


> I remember visiting my grandmother in scotland years ago, and me and my cousin went to get something to eat, and we couldnt understand a word the dude at the counter said to us, and I am normally very good with accents, but jesus christ, he might as well have been speaking gaelic, we were somewhere up north, i'll never forget that....it was funny.



The accents up north are usually quite nice and easy to understand.

It glaswegian that I can't get.


----------



## Nerina

lol! 
Yeah now that Im thinking about it, I wonder if those fuckers were speaking gaelic on purpose just to confuse us, cause it was obvious we werent locals........and I remember them laughing at us........


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> It *glaswegian* that I can't get.



Bike-fucking FTW!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> lol!
> Yeah now that Im thinking about it, I wonder if those fuckers were speaking gaelic on purpose just to confuse us, cause it was obvious we werent locals........and I remember them laughing at us........



That sounds like something people would do.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Bike-fucking FTW!


what Desecrated?



Desecrated said:


> That sounds like something people would do.



yup


----------



## Desecrated

Q. What do you call a Glaswegian in a suit?
A. The accused


----------



## Nerina

why you say bike-fucking? lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what Desecrated?
> 
> 
> 
> yup



There was a case where a dude was fucking a bicycle in public, he of course where from glasgow.


----------



## Desecrated

Q. Why wasn't Jesus born in Glasgow?
A. Because God couldn't find three wise men and a virgin

Q. What do you say to a Glaswegian in a uniform?
A. Big Mac & Fries, please


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> That sounds like something people would do.



It sounds like something I would do, anyway.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> There was a case where a dude was fucking a bicycle in public, he of course where from glasgow.



wow


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> It sounds like something I would do, anyway.


----------



## Nerina

dream-thief said:


> It sounds like something I would do, anyway.



Yeah me too lol


----------



## Desecrated

nerina 
Have you seen my soda?


----------



## Nerina

your soda? no.......


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit me neither


----------



## Desecrated

O wait, here it is, under my chair, 
-bad soda, don't go hiding from uncle jon again.


----------



## Nerina

oh! 

Have you seen my coffee?


----------



## Desecrated

O shit I sound like e pedophile in english, "uncle jon" that sounds way to creepy.


----------



## dream-thief

gutted


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> oh!
> 
> Have you seen my coffee?



In the kitchen.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> gutted



I've had days like that to.


----------



## Nerina

lol

[action=Nerina]goes to the kitchen to make another cappuchino.........[/action]


----------



## dream-thief

mein kaninchen ist gestorben.


----------



## Desecrated

Poor rabbit


----------



## Nerina

mein is german right? Let me see if I can figure out what you're saying......


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

[Desecrated Productions] säger (23:04):
PENGAR!
Worship Nothing Studios säger (23:04):
ALDRIG!
[Desecrated Productions] säger (23:05):
GOA SNÄLLA DÅ!
Worship Nothing Studios säger (23:05):
Näe men jag väntar på pengar från typ 5 jobb åt samma person, när dom kommer in tänkte jag göra en utbetalning åt dig och jessica
[Desecrated Productions] säger (23:05):
KUNG!
Worship Nothing Studios säger (23:05):
Nu ska jag dock slösa dom pengar jag redan har där och ÄNTLIGEN beställa den där jävla basförstärkaren...
[Desecrated Productions] säger (23:06):
ÄNTLIGEN!


----------



## dream-thief

i said "my rabbit is dead"

@Nerina - Ene den armen ist lengre an den anderer


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> i said "my rabbit is dead"
> 
> Geh og henge deg.



Hang em high!


----------



## Desecrated

"Ene den armed ist lengre an den anderer"

hahahaha


----------



## dream-thief

you show quite a grasp of multilingual vocabulary


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> you show quite a grasp of multilingual vocabulary



All european languages bleed into each other, if you learn 2-3 you can figure out the rest.


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> All european languages bleed into each other, if you learn 2-3 you can figure out the rest.



Yeah that last one of mine in norwegian is pretty easy if you have a basic knowledge of German. Personally i'm useless at norwegian, I havent even tried, but my german sin't that bad so i figured what it meant when i read it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## dream-thief

vittujen kevät ja kyrpien takatalvi.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> Yeah that last one of mine in norwegian is pretty easy if you have a basic knowledge of German. Personally i'm useless at norwegian, I havent even tried, but my german sin't that bad so i figured what it meant when i read it.



norwegian is even easier if you know swedish  danish is pretty much the same, Icelandic is kinda though, Finnish is not a language. I repeat, NOT a language.


----------



## dream-thief

Yeah, I resorted to "the alternative dictionary" for that finnish one 

My Grandmother-in-law is danish


----------



## Nerina

why is finnish not a language?


----------



## Desecrated

ei pulma kieli


----------



## dream-thief

Nerina said:


> why is finnish not a language?



Do some research on it.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> why is finnish not a language?



it's just weird noises.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> Yeah, I resorted to "the alternative dictionary" for that finnish one
> 
> My Grandmother-in-law is danish



I'll pray for you.


----------



## Nerina

dream-thief said:


> i said "my rabbit is dead"



I knew mein is mine but the rest escaped me lol

what is this?



dream-thief said:


> @Nerina - Ene den armen ist lengre an den anderer


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> ei pulma kieli



No idea.

I can't even get it on google


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> it's just weird noises.



oh lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I knew mein is mine but the rest escaped me lol
> 
> what is this?



one arm is longer then the other.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> No idea.
> 
> I can't even get it on google



"not a language" in finnish hahaha


----------



## dream-thief

Ene den armen ist lengre an den anderer - "one of your arms is longer than the other"

and thanks Desecrated, I'm sure someone will hear your prayers. 



Desecrated said:


> "not a language" in finnish hahaha



You proved your point then.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> "not a language" in finnish hahaha



Lol: good one!


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> oh lol



finnish


norweigan: 


danish:


swedish:


----------



## ZeroSignal

Tags adjusted to match topic.


----------



## Nerina

you thats funny, now i look at that sentence and its like obvious, 

armen=arms 
ist lengre =is longer
den =than
anderer =other

cool


----------



## dream-thief

are they?

heheh yeah - mismatched arms


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Tags adjusted to match topic.


----------



## ZeroSignal

And again.


----------



## dream-thief

epic.


----------



## Nerina

so far I know in german, shizen=shit, shizenhousen=shithouse, im not sure if I spelled them right, and lang= long, mittle lang= middle length......thats about it on and mein=mine......lol


----------



## Desecrated

danke = thanks
Ich = I


----------



## Nerina

Oh I watched all the vids, the finnish one had good music I thought, not too in love with the singing but the music sounded good, the norwegian one just annoyed me, lol
The danish one was really good, it was funny, it was a parody one how the language is there? if so then its funny but a bit sad, very good tho......and the swedish one, well.......lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Oh I watched all the vids, the finnish one had good music I thought, not too in love with the singing but the music sounded good, the norwegian one just annoyed me, lol
> The danish one was really good, it was funny, it was a parody one how the language is there? if so then its funny but a bit sad, very good tho......and the swedish one, well.......lol



"the norwegian one just annoyed me, lol"

Yeah they usually do that.


----------



## Desecrated

I have to walk the dog, will be back soon.


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## ZeroSignal

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nerina

lol


----------



## Desecrated

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Desecrated

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Desecrated

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Desecrated

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nerina

was that a pick of her you posted a few pages back?


----------



## Desecrated

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> was that a pick of her you posted a few pages back?



YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nerina

lol
shes cute


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

omg LOL!


----------



## ZeroSignal

COOOOOOKIEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Desecrated

My wife made her some clothes, she looks adorable in them, but I've banned them from the house


----------



## Nerina

LOL aw


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> COOOOOOKIEEEEEEE!!!



BREE BREE SQUEEE ???


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

donate some money for the jeff cosplay foundation.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya later


----------



## dream-thief

Desecrated said:


> donate some money for the jeff cosplay foundation.



at some point, I will.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> donate some money for the jeff cosplay foundation.



Hey man. Where do you want this half ton of napalm?


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey man. Where do you want this half ton of napalm?



In texas.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> at some point, I will.



Great!


----------



## Nerina

c ya laters peoples, i have math hw to do


----------



## dream-thief

awww.

so do I. But i'm not doing it. I'm playing guitar instead


----------



## Nerina

dream-thief said:


> awww.
> 
> so do I. But i'm not doing it. I'm playing guitar instead



[action=Nerina]is jealous [/action]


----------



## dream-thief

*laughs evilly*

yeah they gave up on my maths ages ago.

I keep up with the rest though...

...which reminds me, I'm supposed to putting together a critical essay or Arthur Miller's "Death of a Salesman" for tomorrow.

Oh well, I guess i don't keep up with the rest.


----------



## Nerina

You're like me


----------



## Desecrated

Who needs education when you can become a musician.

[action=Desecrated]hides his BA diploma.[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> In texas.



:salute: Sure! I'll "deliver" it while listening to Spill by Stolen Babies. 

I love that band. You should all be made listen to them on myspace!


----------



## dream-thief

Nerina said:


> You're like me


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated, whats ur BA in ? Chemistry?


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> :salute: Sure! I'll "deliver" it while listening to Spill by Stolen Babies.
> 
> I love that band. You should all be made listen to them on myspace!



I'll try.


----------



## ZeroSignal

MySpace.com - Stolen Babies - www.myspace.com/stolenbabies 



Spill.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Desecrated, whats ur BA in ? Chemistry?



Business Administration.


----------



## Nerina

Cool, smartypants


----------



## dream-thief

hehe

i'm off anyway. its midnight 'ere, and I've got early morninz tomorrow. Got a boat to catch


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Cool, smartypants



O not at all, if anything I'm a glorified clerk/casher. hahahaha.


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> hehe
> 
> i'm off anyway. its midnight 'ere, and I've got early morninz tomorrow. Got a boat to catch



Good night,. Sleep tight don't let the leprechauns bite.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> Good night,. Sleep tight don't let the leprechauns bite.



OI!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm listening now zerosignal.


----------



## Nerina

What you gonna catch it with?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> What you gonna catch it with?



leprechaun or the carrot ?


----------



## Nerina

lol I mean the boat, but how do you catch a leprechaun?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> I'm listening now zerosignal.



 Grubbery is a little lighter.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nerina said:


> lol I mean the boat, but how do you catch a leprechaun?



Grated ginger as bait in a pit trap covered with a tartan rug.

Don't ask me how I know that...


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Grated ginger as bait in a pit trap covered with a tartan rug.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know that...



great, thanks.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I please to aim!


----------



## Nerina

!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nerina must be quite drunk to find my jokes funny...


----------



## Nerina

nah, too early yet, Im just insane


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh thanks. That just fills me with positivity...


----------



## Nerina

lol


----------



## ZeroSignal

Now if you'll excuse me I'm off to become the emo-ninja.

It's because I have no positivity despite my previous assertions towards the opposite...


----------



## Nerina

lol
im off do to math.........damnit........


----------



## ZeroSignal

Bed time for meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Nerina

Does it really have to be this hot in Florida? I just put my ac on again........


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mattmc74

Nerina said:


> Does it really have to be this hot in Florida? I just put my ac on again........



Its only 30 degrees here! BUUUURRRR


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

Its a hundred and three degrees here............


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Nerina

night night


----------



## D-EJ915

nighty night


----------



## Kotex

I'm eating rice!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



I approve.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> O wait, here it is, under my chair,
> -bad soda, don't go hiding from uncle jon again.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> BREE BREE SQUEEE ???



The all-new Boss Metal Core pedal!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E%%q


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Michael

qqq


----------



## Michael

Man, I'm hungry.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Man, I'm hungry.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Mattmc74

What does E mean?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

it means D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Mattmc74

Eb


----------



## g3rmanium

Sure, Jonathan?


----------



## Desecrated

yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

61700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## swedenuck

WHERE'S MY DAMN WALLET???


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

swedenuck said:


> WHERE'S MY DAMN WALLET???



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRRR!


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

She found my bedside manner rather frightening.


----------



## Desecrated

who wouldn't


----------



## Zepp88

I took drastic measures to calm her of course


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I took drastic measures to calm her of course



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah nothing calms people down as balls.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yeah nothing calms people down as balls.



That's what made her frightened.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That's what made her frightened.



'fro rly?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> 'fro rly?



Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Y.



I commented on some of your pictures at flickr.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## Zepp88

TY!


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> TY!



EZ!


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## Apophis

Johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

nulll.


----------



## g3rmanium

rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> plop.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Edd


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rr!


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## Randy

Metal by numbers... 1-2-3.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Nerina

Good morning peoples!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated

771


----------



## Desecrated

772


----------



## Desecrated

773


----------



## Desecrated

774


----------



## Desecrated

775


----------



## Desecrated

776


----------



## Desecrated

777


----------



## Nerina

778..........


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Makelele

Fuck, I have to go back to the damn brigade today, even though I'm sick.


----------



## Desecrated

Makelele said:


> Fuck, I have to go back to the damn brigade today, even though I'm sick.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

"


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

*


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## g3rmanium

;


----------



## g3rmanium

:


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

|


----------



## g3rmanium

$


----------



## g3rmanium

[


----------



## g3rmanium

]


----------



## g3rmanium

}


----------



## g3rmanium

\


----------



## g3rmanium

_


----------



## g3rmanium

<


----------



## g3rmanium

61800!


----------



## g3rmanium

1


----------



## g3rmanium

>



Damn right.


----------



## g3rmanium

>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## Desecrated

That thing is a disgrace to mankind


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Say what?


----------



## Desecrated

Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Right, man!


----------



## g3rmanium

²


----------



## g3rmanium

.-


----------



## g3rmanium

~


----------



## g3rmanium

+


----------



## g3rmanium

'


----------



## g3rmanium

µ


----------



## Desecrated

soon we will have over 100k views.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> soon we will have



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

#


----------



## g3rmanium

}


----------



## g3rmanium

{


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

`


----------



## g3rmanium

´


----------



## g3rmanium

´


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

(


----------



## g3rmanium

)


----------



## g3rmanium

[]


----------



## g3rmanium

%


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

²


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> p


----------



## g3rmanium

ü


----------



## g3rmanium

|


----------



## g3rmanium

<


----------



## g3rmanium

>


----------



## g3rmanium

@


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

\


----------



## g3rmanium

=


----------



## g3rmanium

'


----------



## g3rmanium

:


----------



## g3rmanium

}


----------



## g3rmanium

{


----------



## g3rmanium

&&


----------



## g3rmanium

}}}


----------



## g3rmanium

{{{


----------



## g3rmanium

$


----------



## g3rmanium

&


----------



## ZeroSignal

STOP IT!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ä


----------



## g3rmanium

ö


----------



## g3rmanium

;


----------



## g3rmanium

:-


----------



## g3rmanium

-:


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

;;


----------



## g3rmanium

;:


----------



## g3rmanium

:,


----------



## g3rmanium

-*


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

=


----------



## g3rmanium

``


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

^


----------



## Nerina

Send me one!


----------



## g3rmanium

^°


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Send me one
> 
> !


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

""


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

%


----------



## g3rmanium

/


----------



## g3rmanium

[


----------



## g3rmanium

]


----------



## Nerina

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I was eating a banana while looking at the pictures......some how I feel very, unsatisfied........lol


----------



## g3rmanium

²


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I was eating a


----------



## g3rmanium

{


----------



## Nerina

now you're teasing me


----------



## g3rmanium

}


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> now you're
> 
> me


----------



## g3rmanium

7


----------



## g3rmanium

[


----------



## g3rmanium

]


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

°


----------



## g3rmanium

|


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ge it won't let me keep repping you!


----------



## g3rmanium

61900!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Ge it won't let me keep
> 
> you!


----------



## g3rmanium

Enough 

 for today.


----------



## Nerina

But I still wants one!


----------



## Se7enMeister

try fatz cafe its great

this might take a while

i really need an onion ring burger


----------



## Seedawakener

hello?


----------



## Varjo

I make my part, again, for I am king of cheesebread.


----------



## oompa

Nerina said:


> But I still wants one!



you can has cheezburger.


----------



## Desecrated

Peanut butter jelly time!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Peanut butter jelly time!!



PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

oompa said:


> you can has cheezburger.



They never will


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!


----------



## Buzz762

My girlfriend's cat is very lolcatish.

It sits like a person does.


----------



## Desecrated

Buzz762 said:


> My girlfriend's cat is very lolcatish.
> 
> It sits like a person does.


----------



## Trespass

IT IS DEEMED TRU


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## oompa

YOU - HAVE - GOT - TO:

swing it \\o
shake it o//
move it \\o
make it o//
Who do you think you are?! \o/

Trust it \\o
use it o//
prove it \\o
groove it o//
Show me how good you are! \o/

swing it \\o
shake it o//
move it \\o
make it o//
Who do you think you are?! \o/

Trust it \\o
use it o//
prove it \\o
groove it o//
Show - me - how - good - you are \o/!!!


----------



## Desecrated

oompa said:


> YOU - HAVE - GOT - TO:
> 
> swing it \\o
> shake it o//
> move it \\o
> make it o//
> Who do you think you are?! \o/
> 
> Trust it \\o
> use it o//
> prove it \\o
> groove it o//
> Show me how good you are! \o/
> 
> swing it \\o
> shake it o//
> move it \\o
> make it o//
> Who do you think you are?! \o/
> 
> Trust it \\o
> use it o//
> prove it \\o
> groove it o//
> Show - me - how - good - you are \o/!!!



I can do that.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CatPancakes

Ü?


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Lucky Seven

picstory soon


----------



## D-EJ915

anal!


----------



## arnoroth661

bombs away- standing on the counter next to your toilet and squatting. try to get all the crap in the bowl.


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDD wtf


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49182-alcohol-white-castle-picstory-56k-cheap-vodka.html


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> bombs away- standing on the counter next to your toilet and squatting. try to get all the crap in the bowl.


----------



## Nerina

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeee nin


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Nerina

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## g3rmanium

E.!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## swedenuck

Alphanumeric


----------



## Nerina

quantum mechanics rules


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> good morning


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

4800! :yay:


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

62000


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Damn.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Damn.


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

j.


----------



## Desecrated

k!


----------



## Desecrated

it's going to be a long road to 65000


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> it's going to be a long road to 65000



What happens at 65000?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

No idea, but I like even numbers.


----------



## Desecrated

it's going to be fun to take down 66666 also.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> it's going to be fun to take down 66666 also.



Yeah, and I will be the one to do that.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, and I will be the one to do that.



It's on bitch!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's on bitch!



 



















You will die.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Michael

Jeff. Baby!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You will die.


----------



## g3rmanium

$$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



*Rotz*


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

:hamburgertruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo ist eigentlich Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Wo ist eigentlich Mike?



Er tauscht heraus und ißt Apfelkuchen


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Desecrated

My grammar sucks today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Er tauscht heraus und ißt Apfelkuchen



Apfelkuchenpussy?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Apfelkuchenpussy?



Would not surprise me.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> My grammar sucks today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Would not surprise me.



Let's wait, maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

keks


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## totaluntruth

junge junge junge .......my 7 is the icyest


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## D-EJ915

gooo!


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Michael

Job interview in the morning! 

I should be in bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Despised_0515

The new limited edition VicerExciser iPwn, fuck you're iPhone
iPwn comes in 666GB or 666TB models 

Only available to VicerExciser of SS.org


----------



## Michael

VicerExciser said:


> iPwn comes in 666GB or 666TB models



For realz?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Apophis

welcome guys


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> welcome guys


----------



## D-EJ915

888


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



anal?


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

222


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## D-EJ915

333


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

What up, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

guh-


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh-


----------



## g3rmanium

ctuh-


----------



## g3rmanium

plop-


----------



## g3rmanium

keks-


----------



## D-EJ915

951


----------



## g3rmanium

blam-


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEE


----------



## D-EJ915

wwheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

_i!_


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## D-EJ915

879


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide

>


----------



## D-EJ915

%%%


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> >



Nö.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3,


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

62100!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Nö.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## totaluntruth

im so close i can feel it in my bones----in a couple months that is!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## 74n4LL0

Makelele said:


> I predict we'll hit 100k by the year 2015.



lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You're all a bunch of smelly gringo douche fag motherfucks.


----------



## D-EJ915

not me lol


----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're all a bunch of smelly gringo douche fag motherfucks.



I can live with that.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

Balls of steel.


----------



## Lee

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're all a bunch of smelly gringo douche fag motherfucks.



What's your point?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Lee said:


> Balls of steel.



BallsBallsBallsBallsBallsBalls of steel.


----------



## ohio_eric

I'm just taking this opportunity to use the new smilie. 



Also to tell JJ he's a ignorant hideous maple syrup chugging butt pirate.


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Lee

JJ Rodriguez said:


> BallsBallsBallsBallsBallsBalls of steel.




Blow it out your ass.


----------



## Desecrated

Hey, I use syrup in my ass to. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## D-EJ915

uterus


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> uterus



sure why not.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

:smiley:


----------



## D-EJ915

not being nice


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> not being nice



Cookie ?


----------



## Lee

Cookie


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah!


----------



## Apophis

hallo


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> uterus



Tastes good on toast.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Tastes good on toast.



I'll take 2


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're all a bunch of smelly gringo douche fag motherfucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Cookie



E-Cookie?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



I have to  every time I see this photo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I have to  every time I see this photo.



I cry inside, then lol, then barf a little in my mouth, then cry hysterically then eat a canned burger.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I cry inside, then lol, then barf a little in my mouth, then cry hysterically then eat a canned burger.



Canned burger


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Canned burger



Canned burgers are the reason that the vegan movement started


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Canned burger



, eat the real thing:


----------



## Desecrated

Noooo, it's the burger of doom again, back to hunt us all.


----------



## Nerina

Hi people


----------



## Desecrated

Morning nerina.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated, would you join our french group since you can speak french?


----------



## Desecrated

Never! the french are evil .


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Nerina

..............


----------



## Desecrated

Gangbang smiley attack.


----------



## Nerina

LOL


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



 this picture is just too funny, I wanna know what the hell the cat was really doing


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> this picture is just too funny, I wanna know what the hell the cat was really doing



taking a piss.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

so................what are people up to today?
[action=Nerina]is drinking coffee again........[/action]


----------



## Apophis

another post


----------



## Desecrated

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## smueske

hoist


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Nerina

where do people with one leg work?


----------



## Lee

Ihop


----------



## Nerina

damn u knew that one lol


----------



## D-EJ915

WHERE DO PEOPLE WHO LIKE CHILDREN WORK?


----------



## Nerina

um........


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## Nerina

i give up tell me


----------



## D-EJ915

day care/school! well they like being with children, so why not work with them 

kids are fun but I don't know if I could deal with that  too much lol


----------



## Lee

I can't deal with some adults, so I don't know that I could handle kids


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> day care/school! well they like being with children, so why not work with them
> 
> kids are fun but I don't know if I could deal with that  too much lol



 yup


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I can't deal with some adults, so I don't know that I could handle kids


kids are crazy man, I have to deal with them sometimes, it's nuts


----------



## Nerina

Yeah, Id rather just watch them, chat for a min or two then hand them back to their unfortunate parents.....


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> kids are crazy man, I have to deal with them sometimes, it's nuts



 I think I just got lucky with my little cousin because he's so cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah a girl I know, katie, who is 9, is just crazy


----------



## Desecrated

I used to train kids when I was younger, they are fun in small portions, about 2 hours max.


----------



## Lee

You just get drained if you're around them too long.


----------



## D-EJ915

bwahaha!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I used to train kids when I was younger, they are fun in small portions, about 2 hours max.


train for what? servants?


----------



## Lee

Mini-slaves


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> train for what? servants?



karate.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahh, good it wasn't sex slaves or something


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ahh, good it wasn't sex slaves or something



Who says it can't be both edophile:


----------



## D-EJ915

XDDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

the guys on the ESP forum think I'm a pedo, fucking weirdos


----------



## Michael




----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> the guys on the ESP forum think I'm a pedo, fucking weirdos



Don't think the anime has anything to do with it, do you?


----------



## D-EJ915

*shrug* those guys are seriously weird sometimes


----------



## wlminter

I would say something, but I've never been on the ESP forums. From what I've heard it's a bunch of 12 year olds raving about their LTDs.

HAY!!! you're from Virginia!! ME TOOO!!! We should totally get together sometime and have se- uh, drinks!


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck blacksburg, lol, you go to tech?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> the guys on the ESP forum think I'm a pedo, fucking weirdos



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mattmc74

Good night i'm going to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO much Grey Goose Vodka in my system!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> karate.



Oh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

Rr


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

eE


----------



## g3rmanium

c00.


----------



## g3rmanium

r00


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

morning again


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo ist ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning again



Machst doch noch Karate, Jonathan?


----------



## Desecrated

Not anymore. 

And I to want to know who  is, maybe it's zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> And I to want to know who  is, maybe it's zepp88



Ich hab nach vierzehn Jahren aufgehört, weil der Karate-Verein hier in München nicht besonders ist. Merkwürdig für eine Stadt mit über 1 Million Einwohnern.

Und ja,  ist Zepp88.


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

plop)


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%q


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

R§


----------



## D-EJ915

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tt



anal?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eff.


----------



## g3rmanium

ROfl.


----------



## Apophis

welcome


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr?


----------



## g3rmanium

eeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

blub.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

iiii


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>



Is this you, Michael?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!~


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## Randy

Take a dump.


----------



## Nerina

I got my new watch today! Should I do a picstory?


----------



## Lee

Do it.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

Ok [action=Nerina]goes to get the camera[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Picstories are good.


And Bauhaus fucking rules.


----------



## Randy

YES! Camera poopies!


----------



## Zepp88

Bela Lugosis Dead


----------



## Nerina

i wish i was off school today.........


----------



## Randy

So leave. Who's gonna stop you?


----------



## D-EJ915

anal in me


----------



## Nerina

levelhead86 said:


> So leave. Who's gonna stop you?



I havent gone yet lol
I go at 5, and I kinda have to cause we have an exam tonight, we were supposed to have it on monday but we have it today damnit and I feel like crap


----------



## D-EJ915

3 .


----------



## D-EJ915

2.


----------



## D-EJ915

1.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Nerina

I have no batteries 
no picstory


----------



## D-EJ915

~~~


----------



## Nerina

This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because
This is the song that never ends,
it just goes on and on 
my friend!
Some people starting singing it,
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on singing it forever
just because


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

na nanana nana


----------



## Desecrated

toto


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Crucified

fail


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

gwarty


----------



## Apophis

blam


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## yevetz

62295


----------



## Lee

post


----------



## D-EJ915

glorious!


----------



## Mogwaii

I'm gonna go out and buy an Orange Crush 10w Amp guys


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## yevetz

&#1061;&#1059;&#1049;&#1055;&#1045;&#1057;&#1044;&#1040;


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## D-EJ915

tttttt


----------



## Michael

gggggg


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Psychoface

Do you like pie?


----------



## Michael

Can you smell it?


----------



## Nerina

This is the thread that never ends
it just goes on and on my friend!
Some people starting posting here
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on posting here
forever just because
this is the thread that never ends..............



lol


----------



## D-EJ915

what the sock is cookin?


----------



## Nerina

This is the thread that never ends
it just goes on and on my friend!
Some people starting posting here
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on posting here
forever just because
this is the thread that never ends..............


----------



## -K4G-

^lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I got my new watch today! Should I do a picstory?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Picstories are good.
> 
> 
> And Bauhaus fucking rules.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal in me


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kkk


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johan


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R&


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

\\_\\_


----------



## g3rmanium

||_||_


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!"


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

knob.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> aha!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

qqq


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>



Is that you Michael?


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

t!


----------



## g3rmanium

e444


----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## D-EJ915

tttT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

123


----------



## D-EJ915

124


----------



## D-EJ915

125


----------



## D-EJ915

212


----------



## D-EJ915

213


----------



## D-EJ915

214


----------



## D-EJ915

215


----------



## D-EJ915

216


----------



## D-EJ915

217


----------



## D-EJ915

729


----------



## D-EJ915

730


----------



## D-EJ915

731


----------



## D-EJ915

732


----------



## D-EJ915

733


----------



## D-EJ915

734


----------



## D-EJ915

735


----------



## D-EJ915

736


----------



## 74n4LL0

738


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

ana


----------



## D-EJ915

999


----------



## D-EJ915

629


----------



## 74n4LL0

Sleepy


----------



## D-EJ915

man I'm bored as hell


----------



## Desecrated

I hate tony hawk 2, it's to hard.


----------



## D-EJ915

nah man, it was fun


----------



## D-EJ915

the disco cheat is fun too


----------



## Desecrated

I'm trying to do it without the cheat. it's hard to get 100% on every track.


----------



## D-EJ915

9813625


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I'm trying to do it without the cheat. it's hard to get 100% on every track.


hell yeah it is, fucking nuts, I beat it without cheats too, then I turned them on and made a super character 

the thing is, I have it for PC and I use the keyboard  I win, lol


----------



## Desecrated

Same here, I've already gotten gold in everything I just want to make a clean win.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Apophis

hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

;lp


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## Mogwaii

nanannnananananannnnnnnna


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Randy

Tang Bang Tank Goo Mang


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Tang Bang Tank Goo Mang



I'll take 2


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Tang Bang Tank Goo Mang


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!


----------



## Randy

Sasha and Pasha.... ugh...?


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

:rugmuncher:


----------



## D-EJ915

654


----------



## Randy

My bandmates and I:







I think we're going places.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Sebastian

WAZZZZZUUUP


----------



## D-EJ915

top!


----------



## Randy

Knock the bottom out.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Desecrated

ost:


----------



## Randy

:breakdancingticklemeelmodoll:


----------



## Mattmc74

Pigeons taste like Chicken


----------



## D-EJ915

those kids like 13-14? lol


----------



## Mattmc74

crunkdancingticklemeelmodoll


----------



## yevetz

time to get some sleep...it's 4.15 here


----------



## arnoroth661

Just bought a tremol-no off eBay.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Just bought a tremol-no off eBay.



I hope the pin type will work...  otherwise I'm reselling it here.


----------



## Lee

What kind of guitar is it going into?


----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


> What kind of guitar is it going into?



An Ibanez RG4ex1. It's got an edge III... I assume a claw type would be better... Because I'll have to take off the spring cover plate on the trem block to use the pin type tremol-no... But honestly, I plan to use it mostly as a hardtail anyway.  If it doesn't work, I'll resell it here for cheap.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## arnoroth661

Kevan said:


> Hey! Thanks for the PM.
> The Pin-type will work on your EdgeIII without any issues, but I'd recommend the Clamp-type.
> 
> The bad news is that the Clamp-type units should be arriving at AllParts any day now (they're in customs right now).
> 
> If possible, ask the ebay dealer if you can return the current unit for store credit....then purchase one of the Clamp-type units when the dealer gets them from AllParts.
> 
> If you have problems with the dealer or AllParts, let me know and we'll work something else out.
> 
> The 'strip of metal with two holes' that you're talking about is called the Spring Lock Bar. Unless you're in a Satch cover band (doing full 5-step raises with your trem every 20 seconds), it's not really necessary.
> 
> If you install any Tremol-No model on your guitar, you will need to remove the Spring Lock Bar.
> 
> Thanks again, and let me know how the exchange works out.



Kevan


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## arnoroth661

Again, for good measure.


----------



## arnoroth661

Well...


----------



## arnoroth661

YEA


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Nerina

this is the thread that never ends...
it just goes on and on my friend.....


----------



## Lee

arnoroth661 said:


> An Ibanez RG4ex1. It's got an edge III... I assume a claw type would be better... Because I'll have to take off the spring cover plate on the trem block to use the pin type tremol-no... But honestly, I plan to use it mostly as a hardtail anyway.  If it doesn't work, I'll resell it here for cheap.



As you already know, yeah, it works. Ibanez trems have two little holes in them, and it just slides right in there. The install vid on youtube will help out a ton.


----------



## Nerina

In the jungle the mighty jungle
the lion sleeps tonight......


----------



## D-EJ915

yo!


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a we a we a we!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Kotex

Drinky drinky


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex




----------



## Apophis




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

No balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

bandwidth exceeded man


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Man, Desecrated was on a roll... Now he's taking a 'nap'


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Lee

And another, just to prove my point:


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



Pwnt.


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Man, Desecrated was on a roll... Now he's taking a 'nap'



So I saw


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> E?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



EPIC VICTORY.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.


----------



## Groff

:noballs:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> :noballs:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>


----------



## Groff

Rep.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Rep.



Already been returned


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## wlminter

62497


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E?



No, La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Sebastian

hhh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ooo


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no La.


----------



## Sebastian

vorsichtig granade !!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no La.



And apparently no E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!

/delayed reaction caused by leaving work to get lunch.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!
> 
> /delayed reaction caused by leaving work to get lunch.



La?


----------



## Randy

Captain: Take off every 'zig'!!


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Captain: Take off every 'zig'!!



For great justice!


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;&#8364;


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I la'd?



Fixed


----------



## D-EJ915

huh?


----------



## Randy

Hyakugojyuuichi


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



:agreed?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Fixed



Thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhh


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> :agreed?


----------



## Randy

Jetsuit


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

boosting at 2k


----------



## g3rmanium

RRRR


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Kings and Queens


----------



## g3rmanium

What Notepad replacement do you use?


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Randy

Notepad


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Notepad



So no alternative Notepad, then?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

fnord.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Do you use a replacement for Notepad, L33?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

You don't have a Windows box, Jeff, I assume?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Randy

Why not use Notepad?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Why not use Notepad?



Because they are similar editors out there that offer more features.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> la?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

täterätätä!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Kotex

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

nulll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Yeah!



Quoted!


----------



## Randy

:lollercaust:


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> :lollercaust:


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

yyytttwty"


----------



## Randy

Easy bake oven.


----------



## Nerina

Easybakes!


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Kotex

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 


Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah! 

Yeah!


----------



## Apophis

this was crazy


----------



## Kotex

This *IS* crazy!

Bwahahahahahhahahaha!


----------



## smueske

Keeping the love alive.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis

bla bla


----------



## Lee

post


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/49569-birthday-gifts.html#post894060


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Nerina

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe a we a we a we


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

this is gonna take like, FOREVER! lol


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/49569-birthday-gifts.html#post894060



suuurrreeeeahhhsssleeee


----------



## Nerina

what? whats wrong with you? you know if you keep hitting your head against a wall you're gonna have a real bad headache..........lol


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs!!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

oh HAI


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> what? whats wrong with you? you know if you keep hitting your head against a wall you're gonna have a real bad headache..........lol


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> oh HAI


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



OMGHAI2U


----------



## D-EJ915

HAI2U!


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> HAI2U!



O HAI


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG LEMON PARTY!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> OMG LEMON PARTY!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Michael

Sup?


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> Sup?



 ?puS


----------



## D-EJ915

pus in your mouth


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


>



want some advil? lol


----------



## D-EJ915

anan


----------



## D-EJ915

zaza


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

ttttt!!!"


----------



## Apophis

hallo


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/49686-help-me-turn-phantom-power.html#post896281


----------



## Nerina

Hai kids


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Hai kids



O HAI


----------



## Nerina

Whats goin on today, anything interesting?


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/49686-help-me-turn-phantom-power.html#post896281


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Whats goin on today, anything interesting?



_very_ little. And yourself?


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


>




Abomination of a good song


----------



## Nerina

lol Little also...*drinking coffee*



Lee said:


> Abomination of a good song



Yes I posted it as a joke


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/49686-help-me-turn-phantom-power.html#post896281



Atleast look at it.


----------



## Lee




----------



## arnoroth661

Lee said:


>



Sent a message to Fostek about it.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~


----------



## Desecrated

I'm unbanned


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeee a we a we awe


----------



## Psychoface

so im at my girlfriends house.... yeah thatss about it..... goddamn it takes alot of posts to get to 100k -.- jebus khrist


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm unbanned



What did you do this time?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

Psychoface said:


> so im at my girlfriends house.... yeah thatss about it..... goddamn it takes alot of posts to get to 100k -.- jebus khrist



Post faster


----------



## Lee

yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> post!



Darn right it is!


----------



## Nerina

this is the thread that never ends,
it just goes on and on my friend,
some people starting posting here
not knowing what it was
and now they keep on posting here
forever just because
this is the thread that never ends......


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr "


----------



## Nerina

NWS! But funny:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49698-guy-likes-squashed.html


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight.........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> in the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight.........



First song I learned to play on the flute


----------



## Nerina

really? cool


----------



## Desecrated

It's a sign! OMG


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Desecrated

22.22 pm


----------



## MorbidTravis

1337 5p34k


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

I cant remember the first song I learned to play, but I sounded like crap and I ended up throwingmy flute away........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I cant remember the first song I learned to play, but I sounded like crap and I ended up throwingmy flute away........



 
You should give it a try again as an adult, much easier.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> You should give it a try again as an adult, much easier.



I should actually.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I should actually.



Get an Irish tin flute, they cost something like 5 dollars or less.


----------



## Nerina

Where do I find one in Fl?


----------



## Desecrated

Local music store. they always have weird shit.


----------



## Nerina

Cool


----------



## D-EJ915

anaba


----------



## Nerina

YOU! You got my squash thread closed!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> YOU! You got my squash thread closed!



What the hell, that sucks,


----------



## Nerina

cause D-Ej915 said something about chocolate, and shit in the same sentence lol


----------



## Desecrated

I think chris meant that the video itself didn't belong here. Just like all other rulers he has lost contact with the people, that videos belongs here more then anything else.


----------



## Nerina

Des do you like 'Black Books'?


----------



## Desecrated

Never heard about it until now, but I'm checking on wikipedia now and it seems interesting-


----------



## Zepp88

Black Books?


----------



## Nerina

I love it, been watching thier vids all day on youtube, the dude with the short black hair is the Irish commedian Dylan Moran, I love his ass to death, hes so funny, his stand up is amazing too.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I love it, been watching thier vids all day on youtube, the dude with the short black hair is the Irish commedian Dylan Moran, I love his ass to death, hes so funny, his stand up is amazing too.



He was in shaun of the dead, I think.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Black Books?



Black Books - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nerina

Im watching all the episodes in order and them saving them to my favs, so far I'm on series 3 lol


----------



## D-EJ915

tioutos!


----------



## Desecrated

I've seen this guys standup.


----------



## Desecrated

I hate when he forum runs slow.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## D-EJ915

zany


----------



## Desecrated

piyhf


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> POST



AND YOU'LL STAY THERE TOO!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

9876


----------



## Lee

666 posts


----------



## Desecrated

Motherfucking Lee is growing


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> AND YOU'LL STAY THERE TOO!!!!



Carrot!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Motherfucking Lee is growing


----------



## Desecrated

What the hell some e-rep is just good for you,


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated is giving air away again?


----------



## Desecrated

Not today, you brought up the fucking carrots, no free air then.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> What the hell some e-rep is just good for you,



 Back at you.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Not today, you brought up the fucking carrots, no free air then.



But I only was threatening Zepp.......oh ok.......

[action=Nerina]goes away skulking....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

We need pictures of ss-org members sulking.


----------



## Zepp88

AVAST!!

DIE FUCKING CARROTS!

GET YOUR ASS BACK HERE NERINA!!



BACK!!! BACK YOU FUCKING CARROT SAVAGES!!!


YAAARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

I am here, no need to panic, be at ease Nerina is here


----------



## Zepp88

OH HAI!


----------



## Nerina

Hello!


----------



## Zepp88

I've got to get to you first
Before they do
It's just a question of time
Before they lay their hands on you
And make you just like the rest
I've got to get to you first
It's just a question of time

Well now you're only fifteen
And you look good
I'll take you under my wing
Somebody should
They've persuasive ways
And you'll believe what they say

It's just a question of time
It's running out for you
It won't be long
Until you do
Exactly what they want you to

I can see them now Hanging around
To mess you up
To strip you down
And have their fun
With my little one

It's just a question of time
It's running out for you

It won't be long
Until you do
Exactly what they want you to

It won't be long
Until you do
Exactly what they want you to

Sometimes I don't blame them
For wanting you
You look good
And they need something to do
Until I look at you
And then I condemn them
I know my kind
What goes on in our minds

It's just a question of time
It should be better
It's just a question of time
It should be better with you
It's just a question of time


----------



## Desecrated

pedophilia love poem ?


----------



## Zepp88

Death is everywhere
There are flies on the windscreen
For a start
Reminding us
We could be torn apart
Tonight

Death is everywhere
There are lambs for the slaughter
Waiting to die
And I can sense
The hours slipping by
Tonight

Come here
Kiss me
Now
Come here
Kiss me
Now

Death is everywhere
The more I look
The more I see
The more I feel
A sense of urgency
Tonight

Come here
Touch me
Kiss me
Touch me
Now
Touch me
Touch me

There are flies on the windscreen
There are lambs for the slaughter
There are flies on the windscreen

Come here
Touch me
Kiss me
Touch me
Now
Touch me
Touch me


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> pedophilia love poem ?



Close.


Depeche Mode - A Question Of Time.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Close.
> 
> 
> Depeche Mode - A Question Of Time.



pretty much the same.


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me, it's 05.55 am over here and I need some sleep. 

Bye guys and gals.


----------



## Zepp88

Jon is showing some interesting tendencies concerning duality


----------



## Desecrated

62700


----------



## Zepp88

I feel you
Your sun it shines
I feel you
Within my mind
You take me there
You take me where
The kingdom comes
You take me to
And lead me through Babylon

This is the morning of our love
It's just the dawning of our love
I feel you
Your heart it sings
I feel you
The joy it brings
Where heaven waits
Those golden gates
And back again
You take me to
And lead me through oblivion

This is the morning of our love
It's just the dawning of our love

I feel you
Your precious soul
And I am whole
I feel you
Your rising sun
My kingdom comes

I feel you
Each move you make
I feel you
Each breath you take
Where angels sing
And spread their wings
My love's on high
You take me home
To glory's throne
By and by

This is the morning of our love
It's just the dawning of our love


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jon is showing some interesting tendencies concerning duality



thank you. I think, maybe, pancakes


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel you
> Your sun it shines
> I feel you
> Within my mind
> You take me there
> You take me where
> The kingdom comes
> You take me to
> And lead me through Babylon
> 
> This is the morning of our love
> It's just the dawning of our love
> I feel you
> Your heart it sings
> I feel you
> The joy it brings
> Where heaven waits
> Those golden gates
> And back again
> You take me to
> And lead me through oblivion
> 
> This is the morning of our love
> It's just the dawning of our love
> 
> I feel you
> Your precious soul
> And I am whole
> I feel you
> Your rising sun
> My kingdom comes
> 
> I feel you
> Each move you make
> I feel you
> Each breath you take
> Where angels sing
> And spread their wings
> My love's on high
> You take me home
> To glory's throne
> By and by
> 
> This is the morning of our love
> It's just the dawning of our love



thanks


----------



## Zepp88

That's also a Depeche lyric. Enjoy.


----------



## D-EJ915

zang!


----------



## Zepp88

Come with me
Into the trees
We'll lay on the grass
And let the hours pass

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Let's get away
Just for one day

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone
Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Metropolis
Has nothing on this
You're breathing in fumes
I taste when we kiss

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Where everything's ours
For a few hours

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone
Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you
Make decisions
Without your television
Let me hear you speaking
Just for me

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you speaking
Just for me

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

Let me hear you crying
Just for me


----------



## Nerina

aw lol


----------



## Zepp88

Martin Gore is a sultry fellow. Apparently.


----------



## Nerina

Oh, ok, well I feel better knowing that.


----------



## Zepp88

Well, he wrote these things.


----------



## Lee

Thievery Corporation=win


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> anal



saix?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> anal



INDEED!!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> INDEED!!



 

erep


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> anal



Finally


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> anal


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

And the best one today, the expression on the cat is priceless;


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs!!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a wea


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated

POST


----------



## D-EJ915

OUST!


----------



## Desecrated

JOUST


----------



## Zepp88

FAUST!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> FAUST!



Great book


----------



## Lee

Oh, and since you didn't come up with an officer title for the SS.org facebook group, I gave you one


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Great book



Looong book.


----------



## Lee

It's not really that bad.


----------



## Desecrated

I had to go and check my copy, it's just 350 pages, but it looks thick like hell, must be thick pages.


----------



## Lee

My copy of part one is only 148 pages, and that's with a useless 35 or so page intro.


----------



## Desecrated

This is a two in one edition, no preface, first part is 196 pages.


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Oh, and since you didn't come up with an officer title for the SS.org facebook group, I gave you one



Dude  I haven't checked that in a while...


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Dude  I haven't checked that in a while...



I couldn't come up with anything witty, so I did the best I could.


----------



## Zepp88

Tits.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Zepp88

Lee, "Extraterrestrial Advisor" 


Do this thing.


----------



## Lee

Done.


----------



## Desecrated

walking around with me


----------



## Zepp88

Makes me feel safe.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah sure, why not


----------



## Lee

you bet


----------



## Desecrated

and apparently no balls


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

you hear that son, no dog food for you tonight!!!


----------



## Nerina

Ah! He's shouting.........!


----------



## Desecrated

it's my house, I set the rules, I've paid the taxes all my life, you better respect me. 
You hear that son, don't make me come in there.


----------



## Nerina

Yes daddy............


----------



## Zepp88

This is hot.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Man I just got the urge to see nerina dressed up as a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh my god.......




 I'll reserve comments.....


----------



## Nerina

but 12 yo boys dont wear stilletos.......


----------



## Desecrated

O don't think your off the hock yet zepp.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> but 12 yo boys dont wear stilletos.......



You don't know the 12 year old boys I date


----------



## Zepp88

Off the hock?


----------



## Nerina

oooooooooooooooooooh this is getting interesting......



Zepp88 said:


> Off the hock?



I was just wondering about that.......lol


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Off the hock?



I'm going to peal you like a peach. and drink your juice all day.


----------



## Zepp88

This is going to hurt isn't it?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is going to hurt isn't it?



Only if you want it to


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is going to hurt isn't it?




lol! Yeah, I would think so unless he drugs you up first......


----------



## Zepp88

Well...I DO like abuse......


----------



## Desecrated

Then we save the drugs for jason and go all natural with you and me


----------



## Nerina

me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol



Do you see anything that looks normal in your threads ???


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol



Like that would stop me.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol



We have ways to change that.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Do you see anything that looks normal in your threads ???


 good point


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol



I can think of more then 5 things that would be even weirder.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> me being a 12 y o boy is not natural........ lol



wanna bet ?


----------



## Nerina

Um, no you win! lol


----------



## Desecrated

62805


----------



## Lucky Seven

Cocknuts


----------



## Nerina

uh....?


----------



## Desecrated

Where the heck is lucky and trespass, I can't sit here all night and flirt with nerina, I need some underage boys to balance it out.


----------



## Nerina

lol!


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> Cocknuts



Just in time, and you brought desert to, :


----------



## Zepp88

Jon do you have AIM?


----------



## Desecrated

Nope I use MSN instead


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Where the heck is lucky and trespass, I can't sit here all night and flirt with nerina, I need some underage boys to balance it out.



Hear ya go ! Now you cant say I dont  you lol


----------



## Desecrated

Is the girl hugging his knee you ???


----------



## Nerina

LOL I just noticed her, no not me


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, then I'll just take the boys then. 

Brb


----------



## Zepp88

That is incredibly gay.


Holy fuck.

That's gay.


----------



## Nerina

lol


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That is incredibly gay.
> 
> 
> Holy fuck.
> 
> That's gay.



And your not ???


----------



## Zepp88

No, actually


----------



## Desecrated

You just like being abused ?


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, but by a female preferably....I have no sexual attraction to males....


----------



## Desecrated

That's slightly boring.


----------



## Nerina

Denial is the first sign!



lol


----------



## Desecrated

You haven't had a real blowjob until you hook up with an experienced gay.


----------



## Nerina

oh my...............
lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Denial is the first sign!
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## Zepp88

Possibly true. But it's not attractive.


----------



## Lee

wow


----------



## Nerina

lol thought you'd like that Des



brb


----------



## Zepp88

I NEED POPCRON BRB!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Possibly true. But it's not attractive.



Just close your eyes and think of home.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> wow



Wanna join ?


----------



## Zepp88

Biting.


This is a good thing.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Wanna join ?



You know it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Biting.
> 
> 
> This is a good thing.



O god I had my share of those.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> You know it.



Your fairly young right ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Your fairly young right ?



 19. Out of JJ's reach


----------



## Zepp88

Bitten till bruising, and possibly bleeding is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Zepp88

Lee, this might hurt.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> 19. Out of JJ's reach



still young enough for me, god I love this place, everybody smells so great.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Bitten till bruising, and possibly bleeding is not a bad thing at all.



I kinda like your way of thinking.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I kinda like your way of thinking.



And I smell pretty good too.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> You know it.



Passive resistance! 

Second sign!


lol


----------



## Zepp88

Everyone is gay curious, it's just a matter of HOW curious.


----------



## Lee

I'm not resisting


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Everyone is gay curious, it's just a matter of HOW curious.



And being the Intarwebs, everyone is automatically gay


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I'm not resisting



OH! here we go, persuit!
third sign!!

lol


----------



## Zepp88

I think Lee is in the closet, he shows all the signs.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> O god I had my share of those.



Once there was this kid who accidentally bite me, and I got so mad, that I smashed all his teeth out with my fist, I then forced him to crawl on the floor and eat his own teethes like the maggot he was. 
He was so beautiful, crying with blood sipping through his lips, he had problem breathing and he looked at my really desperately, I can still remember his wining and the look in his face when I broke his leg. 
He was so silent, almost afraid to cry but you could see the pain in his eyes, so I got really deep inside him, I could feels his abdomens streetching. 

Man I miss that dog.


----------



## Nerina

its the 'i miss that dog' that got me......


----------



## Zepp88

Man....


fuck.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to take a shower now, or get an exorcism.


----------



## Nerina

Sick hey? We're all sick, in our own little twisted ways..........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Sick hey? We're all sick, in our own little twisted ways..........



Some more then others.


----------



## Nerina

What are you gonna shower with ? Holy water? No wait.....that would make you worse.....lol





[action=Nerina]says cause concept of 'holy water' is just a pile of shit .......[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, like me, I want to be tied up and abused, and bitten. 





Without a safe word!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> What are you gonna shower with ? Holy water? No wait.....that would make you worse.....lol



Do you think I would become a good minister?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, like me, I want to be tied up and abused, and bitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a safe word!



I can arrange that. 
I will ride you like a pony.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> What are you gonna shower with ? Holy water? No wait.....that would make you worse.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Nerina]says cause concept of 'holy water' is just a pile of shit .......[/action]



Golden.....like showers.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Golden.....like showers.



hell yes, I want somebody to piss on me when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Golden.....like showers.



drip drip drip


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Do you think I would become a good minister?


No because ministers are hypocritical, brainwashing, adulterated bullshitting bastards.....well most of them anyway....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I can arrange that.
> I will ride you like a pony.



Sometimes it's comforting knowing that a fucking ocean seperates us.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

hi all :wave:


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Sometimes it's comforting knowing that a fucking ocean seperates us.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> drip drip drip



bukake golden shower party.


----------



## Zepp88

adultery.


----------



## Lee

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> hi all :wave:



You picked a bad time to enter


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> bukake golden shower party.



When?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sometimes it's comforting knowing that a fucking ocean seperates us.



 
I laughed out loud there.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> You picked a bad time to enter



uh huh lol


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Lee said:


> You picked a bad time to enter



I deal with that sorta shit everyday


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> hi all :wave:



Run kid, run as fast as you can.


----------



## Nerina

And never look back!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I laughed out loud there.


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I deal with that sorta shit everyday



oooo, wanna share with the rest of the group ?


----------



## Lee

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I deal with that sorta shit everyday



You deal with internet man orgies every day?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Run kid, run as fast as you can.



Maybe he likes abuse too?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No because ministers are hypocritical, brainwashing, adulterated bullshitting bastards.....well most of them anyway....



I can do that.


----------



## Nerina

Yes, tell us all your perverted expeiences.........


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> When?



Wait until lucky comes back in, and then we'll jump him.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> oooo, wanna share with the rest of the group ?



All I can say is that it involves hershey


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> You deal with internet man orgies every day?



Is there any other way to use the internet ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Maybe he likes abuse too?



seems that way.


----------



## Zepp88

This is gonna be wonderful.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Yes, tell us all your perverted expeiences.........



You need to start sharing something to.


----------



## Nerina

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> All I can say is that it involves hershey



heyshey what? kisses? syrup? hot chocolate?


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> All I can say is that it involves hershey



choir boys ???


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nerina said:


> heyshey what? kisses? syrup? hot chocolate?



take your pick


----------



## Desecrated

Or am I thinking of heresy.


----------



## Nerina

He's gone quiet on us..........


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> choir boys ???



WHERE!!?!?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> WHERE!!?!?



In Unknown Doodl3.2 fantasy.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina! Story time!


----------



## Nerina

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> take your pick



syrup!


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> take your pick



I'll pick door number 3, what do I win.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina! Story time!



+1


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> I'll pick door number 3, what do I win.



sexy time?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> syrup!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'll pick door number 3, what do I win.



Hershey's.


----------



## Nerina

I dont have no stories...................lol


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> sexy time?



Yeah I think we covered that ground already, now give me some details...


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I dont have no stories...................lol



Make some up, what would you do if you had absolute power over somebody else.


----------



## Zepp88

This is like turn based fucking.


We need to bring this into a chat room


----------



## Nerina

he's too shy...........


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I've always sorta had a thing for tophats


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina is a liar, she has stories. 


That or Jason fails.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is like turn based fucking.
> 
> 
> We need to bring this into a chat room



This is the new chat room


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is like turn based fucking.
> 
> 
> We need to bring this into a chat room



No, we need to finally get to 70 k, we are hard at work here posting lol


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've always sorta had a thing for tophats



I like fucking elves.


----------



## Nerina

Come on HERSHEY GUY!!!!!!

lol


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've always sorta had a thing for tophats



I think I have one of those somewhere, I can lurk it up, do you need me to dress in anything more or is the hat enough.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Zepp88 said:


> I like fucking elves.



oompa loompas are better mates though


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> No, we need to finally get to 70 k, we are hard at work here posting lol






This thread is FILTHY.


----------



## Nerina

Yes, post a pic with a top hat, and dress in black, win!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> I think I have one of those somewhere, I can lurk it up, do you need me to dress in anything more or is the hat enough.



that's all you need to wear... now... sing like ashley simpson


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Yes, post a pic with a top hat, and dress in black, win!



I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

and aproach me violently but with grace


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> that's all you need to wear... now... sing like ashley simpson



You make me wanna lala on the kitchen flooooooor
make me sweat and cry like a spoiled whoooooore.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours.



I have one but its white with black pin stripes, its not black.......and I lost my cane and tie


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

rofl:


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]approaches Unknown violently but with grace, slowly walking on his knees toward him.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] looks for that damned rope....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I have one but its white with black pin stripes, its not black.......and I lost my cane and tie



Are we talking about the same thing here ?


----------



## Nerina

uh oh.........here we go!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] looks for that damned rope....[/action]



[action=Desecrated]hands over his leash.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I have one but its white with black pin stripes, its not black.......and I lost my cane and tie





You need to jump into the gutter with the rest of us.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Are we talking about the same thing here ?



top hat, I think they're sexy


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Not as sexy as like......




















boobs.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]approaches Unknown violently but with grace, slowly walking on his knees toward him.[/action]



now stop right there, grab both your nipples and purrr... I'll go get the hershey syrup ready


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> top hat, I think they're sexy



I was talking about pictures with us having nothing on then tophats.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



yes, like that with a cane, but with stilleto heels and a regular tie.......


oh, no i meant wearing clothes too LOL

[action=Nerina]is a little slow tonight.....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]stops and grabs both his nipples with a firm grip, he twists them towards the ceiling and purrs like the manslave he is.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Oooooo I wanna have a tea party with Fred Astaire.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oooooo I wanna have a tea party with Fred Astaire.



I bet he bends easy.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

*Unknown squeezes hot syrup on said nipples, the screams desecrated makes as they scorch his chest gets me going...


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] finishes tying Desecrated to the bed[/action]

All yours Unknown!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I bet he bends easy.


why, is he like Gumby?


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]screams like a little school girl with shame and tears in my eyes.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] sits with the March Hare for more tea [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> why, is he like Gumby?



he is a dancer, they are often flexible


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] finishes tying Desecrated to the bed[/action]
> 
> All yours Unknown!



wait! I'm not done with the syrup

*makes a pentagram with syrup around and over the bed


----------



## Nerina

I think I'll be leaving now..........lol


----------



## Desecrated

Tie me up and piss on my you sons of bitches.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I think I'll be leaving now..........lol



Somebody needs to handle the camera.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nerina said:


> I think I'll be leaving now..........lol



Oh no you don't I'm leaving the final stage of the ceremony for you


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] consults with his little tin idol on what to do [/action]


----------



## Nerina

Ok, I will stay...........

[action=Nerina]sits close to the door just in case....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] consults with his little tin idol on what to do [/action]



Do you also talk to you cock when you masturbate ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Tie me up and piss on my you sons of bitches.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Do you also talk to you cock when you masturbate ?



It's not allowed to talk.


----------



## Desecrated

The most disturbing part of this, is that I'm listening to dolly parton right now.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, I will stay...........
> 
> [action=Nerina]sits close to the door just in case....[/action]



Please, have more tea.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The most disturbing part of this, is that I'm listening to dolly parton right now.



You sick fuck.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> The most disturbing part of this, is that I'm listening to dolly parton right now.



Yeah, that really is


----------



## Zepp88

I'm listening to Depeche Mode.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You sick fuck.



I keep telling you, her bluegrass album is awesome. you need it in your truck.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I'm listening to Depeche Mode.


----------



## Lee

I'm listening to the Crystal Method.


----------



## Nerina

Im listening to Billy Connolly and Dylan Moran stand up


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I keep telling you, her bluegrass album is awesome. you need it in your truck.



I drive a faggy euro-centric compact car. 



And I don't much care for mountain music....


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm listening to Spawn of Possession...

to drown out Desecrated's cries of anguish and pain


----------



## Lee

Billy Connolly for the fucking win


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm listening to Spawn of Possession...

to drown out Desecrated's cries of anguish and pain


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Billy Connolly for the fucking win



hell yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I drive a faggy euro-centric compact car.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't much care for mountain music....



We need to do something about that. not the music, the car.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

wtf... this thread goes so fast that there's 2 posts in between a double post


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm listening to Spawn of Possession...
> 
> to drown out Desecrated's cries of anguish and pain



O please master come back.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Billy Connolly for the fucking win



+1 !!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need to do something about that. not the music, the car.



It's small, cute and orange. I like it.


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> wtf... this thread goes so fast that there's 2 posts in between a double post



When we get excited we move fast. we do it fast and hard.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> hell yes.



+1


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's small, cute and orange. I like it.



Man I'm feeling more and more attracted to you all the time, it feels so good the get some attention from another human being.


----------



## Zepp88

NOM ME!! NOM ME [email protected]!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I will nom nom you, 

/nom nom nom nom


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

That post wasn't a response to you actually


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Man my dick is jerking like hell, it feels like it's having a epileptic attack. 

Take me!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> That post wasn't a response to you actually



what was it in response you? lol


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> what was it in response you? lol



My need to be nommed.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> My need to be nommed.



And I nommed you


----------



## Nerina

oh lol


----------



## Desecrated

I just want to say that we posted about 300 posts of homo erotic material the last 2 hours.


----------



## Lee

Impressive


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I've already been here 45 minutes!!!?? wtf


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Impressive



watcha wearing ?


----------



## Nerina

We are going for the record!


----------



## Zepp88

I feel nothing. 

I've gone flaccid.


----------



## Zepp88

I feel nothing. 

I've gone flaccid.


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've already been here 45 minutes!!!?? wtf



Homo erotic abduction

Missing time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lee

fap fap fap


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel nothing.
> 
> I've gone flaccid.



[action=Desecrated]brings the ice.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> fap fap fap



Save some for me!


----------



## Zepp88

Now I'm flaccid and cold, thanks Jon.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]brings the ice.[/action]



I wouldn't put that on those burnt nipples if I were you


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I wouldn't put that on those burnt nipples if I were you



I'm saving them for you, but since you was gone so long I nom nom nom nommed some on zepp for a little bit.


----------



## Nerina

So, what its over? lol


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> So, what its over? lol



NO!


























PENIS!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nerina said:


> So, what its over? lol



be patient, your turn will come soon enough


----------



## Desecrated

I'm still here all tied up waiting for them to molest me,


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm still here all tied up waiting for them to molest me,



On my way.


----------



## Zepp88

I need a hot elf to warm me up.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I need a hot elf to warm me up.



:elfsextruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I need a hot elf to warm me up.



I think that jeff's still asleep.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Zepp88 said:


> I need a hot elf to warm me up.



too late, I'm administering my manhood to desecrated already


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> too late, I'm administering my manhood to desecrated already



Yes o god! yes.


----------



## Nerina

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49803-tom-stade-stand-up-nws.html


----------



## Lee

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> too late, I'm administering my manhood to desecrated already



I call sloppy seconds


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Lee said:


> I call sloppy seconds



damn, I fucked up... got a bit too excited there...


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I call sloppy seconds



All yours, baby


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> damn, I fucked up... got a bit too excited there...


----------



## Lee

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> damn, I fucked up... got a bit too excited there...



Wait a few and it'll be a crazy threeway


----------



## Desecrated

I hope that drew doesn't fuck up the forum and we have the rollback this entire night. Again.


----------



## Nerina

what u mean?


----------



## Lee

This is epic manlove talk.


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> what u mean?



The forum got rolled back last night and a bunch of posts got deleted. I got rolled back to 666 posts


----------



## Zepp88

ELVES.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what u mean?



a hard drive went a little bit crazy last night and the last 4 hours of posting disappeared.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> The forum got rolled back last night and a bunch of posts got deleted. I got rolled back to 666 posts




um, why?!?!?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> what u mean?



I mean I want hot elf action damnit


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> um, why?!?!?



Adding/fixing/drew fucking up stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]decides to finish off this thing, with his left foot He'll stroke unknown till he comes all over his leg and at the same time He'll force his right foot right up the anus of lee. [/action]

Lee bends over backwards while massaging his nuts. zepp grabs him in his hair and whispers sweet words to him, in only minutes lee gets his first anal orgasm. 

Zepp then climes up on desecrated and rides him like the cowboy trucker hi is.
Unknown is licking up his sperm from desecrated's leg, and nerina is sitting in the corner filming this and eating chicken.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is in elf-heat [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Oh my fucking god.....


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me this night, it's 4 am in the morning and I have already had multiple orgasms, 
I'll see all you flamboyant homosexuals tomorrow.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> Well that's it for me this night, it's 4 am in the morning and I have already had multiple orgasms,
> I'll see all you flamboyant homosexuals tomorrow.



I leave for 5 minutes and all I get is a sperm lickin'?


----------



## Nerina

why chicken?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nerina said:


> why chicken?



cuz everything tastes like chicken. SO he can say chicken and imply anything he wants...


----------



## Harray 18

i like supporting the most pointless thing ever...


----------



## Lee

welcome to the orgy


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]decides to finish off this thing, with his left foot He'll stroke unknown till he comes all over his leg and at the same time He'll force his right foot right up the anus of lee. [/action]
> 
> Lee bends over backwards while massaging his nuts. zepp grabs him in his hair and whispers sweet words to him, in only minutes lee gets his first anal orgasm.
> 
> Zepp then climes up on desecrated and rides him like the cowboy trucker hi is.
> Unknown is licking up his sperm from desecrated's leg, and nerina is sitting in the corner filming this and eating chicken.



   That's the hardest I've laughed all day. Thanks.


----------



## Nerina

I still dont know why I was eating chicken.........I wanted carrots!!!


----------



## Groff

Hai! OU812?


----------



## Desecrated

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and all I get is a sperm lickin'?



Well it is your own sperm that I worked hard to produce for you. Try giving somebody a foot job whit both hand tied and your nippled twisted like linda blair's head.


----------



## Desecrated

Harray 18 said:


> i like supporting the most pointless thing ever...



yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> That's the hardest I've laughed all day. Thanks.



No problem, will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I still dont know why I was eating chicken.........I wanted carrots!!!



When your ready to join in, you can have all the carrots you want, but if you don't share, you can sit in the corner with your little camera and your chicken


----------



## Nerina

Ah damn, but I'm tired of chicken! 



I long for a steak........

lol


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Hai! OU812?



Hi!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> No problem, will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, trying to sleep once more, 05.05 am. 

Lee sing me a lullaby and play with my hair,


----------



## Nerina

there once was a girl called little red ridinghood who was torn to shreds by wolves............


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

so then she died..............
the end.

Like it?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

I guess not.........


----------



## D-EJ915

wah!


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> I guess not.........


*shrug*


----------



## Nerina

lol


----------



## Lee

Trunk Monkey!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Michael

jaja


----------



## Michael

Giggidy goooo


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

caca


----------



## D-EJ915

zazaaaa


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49820-happy-birfday-kagami-d-ej915.html


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight <3


----------



## Lucky Seven

'night


----------



## Lee




----------



## CatPancakes

Ü?!


----------



## Nerina

Hai


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> and apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Well...I DO like abuse......


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Some more then others.



This thread needs a new direction guys.

How about...































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

CatPancakes said:


> Ü?!



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

_i!_


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

*b!*


----------



## g3rmanium

u!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

63100!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>



Is that you, Michael?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

444


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

ooo


----------



## g3rmanium

OoO


----------



## g3rmanium

oOo


----------



## g3rmanium

iiii!


----------



## Randy

ObZen


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> ObZen


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

!!!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

unchandjudy:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## Randy

Happy ttt!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Happy ttt indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Nerina

HAI KIDDIES!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49871-nws-billy-connolly-talking-about-sea-creatures-austrailia-lol.html


----------



## D-EJ915

yes


----------



## Groff

No


----------



## D-EJ915

habana


----------



## Randy

Smoking a cob of corn.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttty


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

up!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Got la?


----------



## g3rmanium

pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

I la'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## D-EJ915

91819


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> 91819



Hello Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

/etc/rc2.d/


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> new page!



Anal?


----------



## D-EJ915

987458


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

I lol'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeq


----------



## g3rmanium

Jeff, how does that Boss MD-2 sound?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!`


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

eeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

|<>|


----------



## playstopause

FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!



FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! FOUDE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah?


----------



## Desecrated

9uygt


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 9uygt



I agree.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!"!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## D-EJ915

butt


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt!!"!



JEFF HOW DOES THAT BOSS MD-2 SOUND?


----------



## D-EJ915

it's pretty cool, it's like the DS-1 with actual tone control and another gain knob


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> it's pretty cool, it's like the DS-1 with actual tone control and another gain knob



Did you use into a dirty amp or into a clean amp?


----------



## Psychoface

listening to death metal mannnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

One of us!!!
One of us!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Did you use into a dirty amp or into a clean amp?


I've tried it with no gain then a bit of gain, works fine...sounds gread through the clean on my ashdown

btw listen to my clip in teh thread i just posted in recording section


----------



## Mogwaii

I bought a Kaoss Pad (Mini) guys!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaaa!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Listening to Seal.


Kaoss pad? Links now.


----------



## Nerina

Hai Kiddies


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> keks.



kekse?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hai Kiddies


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ehee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Desecrated said:


> post



hello there


----------



## Zepp88

TURTLE TITS


----------



## D-EJ915

~.~


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

tit dirt


----------



## Desecrated

Is everybody here ?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

nope


----------



## Desecrated

typical


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I'm here, so thats 3 of us.


----------



## Desecrated

where is the lady ?


----------



## Zepp88

I dunno


----------



## Desecrated

No fun without a video camera, I'm going to watch some anime, I'll be back if I don't fall asleep.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Blood Tempest

How bout them Philadelphia Flyers? Ooops...wrong section...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Blood Tempest

I like sprinkles.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I've tried it with no gain then a bit of gain, works fine...sounds gread through the clean on my ashdown
> 
> btw listen to my clip in teh thread i just posted in recording section



Post a link plzkthxbye.


----------



## Nerina

A WE A WE AWE A WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~~


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like how we´re closer to 100K views than actual replys...


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

MF_Kitten said:


> i like how we´re closer to 100K views than actual replys...


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

uh!


----------



## g3rmanium

bloff


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

r²


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

bäpp


----------



## g3rmanium

²²


----------



## g3rmanium

³³


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

eeee


----------



## g3rmanium

blap.


----------



## g3rmanium

444!


----------



## g3rmanium

r!


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

fuzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

fazz!


----------



## g3rmanium

blop.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Jonathan.


----------



## MF_Kitten

turkey batter!

cookie dough!

also, banana peels!


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Michael

whooo


----------



## g3rmanium

7!


----------



## Michael

Giggidy giggidy gooo!


----------



## g3rmanium

bl555


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

*GRINDCORE!*


----------



## D-EJ915

na!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Apophis

hallo guys


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> na!


----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


> hallo guys


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Apophis said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

r!


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

knaub.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

:fuxxorz:


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> :fuxxorz:


----------



## g3rmanium

:etruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

la...


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

63300!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

www.Woot.com(SM)


----------



## Groff

wewt


----------



## Groff

wuut


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Randy

:brainasplosion:


----------



## Groff

and apparently huge balls


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## Groff

La&


----------



## Groff

La'llercoaster


----------



## Groff

your hed a splode


----------



## Groff

Nyu!


----------



## D-EJ915

oblivioOOONNN!!!


----------



## Groff

Nyu...


----------



## Groff

Nyu! *people getting dismembered*


----------



## Groff

Elfen Leid


----------



## Groff

I think I spelled that right...


----------



## Groff

lol love hina


----------



## Groff

Excel Saga FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I my me strawberry eggs = WEIRD


----------



## Groff

Azumanga Diaoh = awesome


----------



## Groff

Neon Genisis = Confusing as fuck


----------



## Groff

Ranma 1/2 = DOESN'T HAVE A FUCKING ENDING


----------



## Groff

Colorful = funny perversion


----------



## Groff

Eiken = pointless and hilarious


----------



## Groff

/anime reviews


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

8675309eeeine


----------



## Groff

double you tea eff


----------



## Groff

oh em eff gee!


----------



## Groff

ell oh ell!


----------



## Groff

are oh eff ell


----------



## Groff

pee double you en tea


----------



## Groff

Food for thought.


----------



## D-EJ915

aya


----------



## Groff

(nick is kids)


----------



## Groff

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Groff

\/\/00t!


----------



## Groff

\/\/[]\/\/


----------



## Lee

It's raining


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> It's raining



Men...?


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

clear skies here


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> clear skies here



Same, for the most part.

A tad mild too.


----------



## D-EJ915

987


----------



## Desecrated

It's winter.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Men...?



Semen


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Semen



Able bodied.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

Man sorry kagami, We should have showered you bukkake-style on your birthday. Give us a head's up next year.


----------



## Lee

Belated bukkake party?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Man sorry kagami, We should have showered you bukkake-style on your birthday. Give us a head's up next year.



Wait... that wasn't Kagami we were all showering?

Then who the hell.... ...?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Wait... that wasn't Kagami we were all showering?
> 
> Then who the hell.... ...?



zepp, unknown, lee and nerina showered me about the same time.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> zepp, unknown, lee and nerina showered me about the same time.



Lucky man


----------



## Randy

webuser: zepp, unknown, lee and nerina showered me about the same time.


sternest: Unzip keen man renowned elephant. I am the awesome doubters.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina performed bukake? How does that work?


----------



## Lee

> webuser: Bukkake party for Kagami at Desecrateds house
> Clear
> sternest: Okay amputate OK freak rakish bug. Dad secretes.


----------



## smueske

> Wait... that wasn't Kagami we were all showering?



That's just sick and wrong!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina performed bukake? How does that work?



I was wondering how that worked.


----------



## Randy

> Dad secretes.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>



You know you want in (literally and figuratively!). Don't lie


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Groff

Boy did I come in the conversation at the worst possible moment...


----------



## Groff

*akward*


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Boy did I come in the conversation at the worst possible moment...



Whatever. You're as much in on this as the rest of us.


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You know you want in (literally and figuratively!). Don't lie



KICK HIS FACE!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Whatever. You're as much in on this as the rest of us.


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!


----------



## Groff

To the left!


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

total annihilation


----------



## smueske

woot!


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

NOOOOWWWW!!!


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex

Butt Secks!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Kotex

0!

-1


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

morning soon


----------



## Zepp88

GREETINGS I ARE BACK AT WORK


----------



## Nerina

Hai Peoples! 



playstopause said:


>




+1


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Nerina!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Nerina

Hello there Zepp! 
Whats been going on around here?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hello there Zepp!
> Whats been going on around here?



[email protected]!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yo


----------



## Desecrated

still morning


----------



## Nerina

hahaha the usual


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> still morning



Im watching movies.....what u up to?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm cutting of the blood flow to my right knee


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Hai Peoples!
> 
> 
> 
> +1


----------



## Desecrated

04.44


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm cutting of the blood flow to my right knee



pourqoi?


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/902953-post63422.html


----------



## D-EJ915

awesooome!!!

setting up my computer would be a pain in the ass at starbucks, I mean I have 2 monitors


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> pourqoi?



Pourquoi Pas?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> awesooome!!!
> 
> setting up my computer would be a pain in the ass at starbucks, I mean I have 2 monitors



nerd!!!!


----------



## Kotex

Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Nerina

lol merci...


----------



## Desecrated

so what should we do tonight ?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Desecrated

then what should we post about.


----------



## Desecrated

230


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Jag blottar mina bleka bröst.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Jag blottar mina bleka bröst.



Ig akkiyar butaliych stuffyliches


----------



## Nerina

wha? lol


----------



## Zepp88

Ukka Bukka Ukka Bukka


----------



## Nerina

ghtufn fefm ke wjfo ?


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-1586.html


----------



## Desecrated

I agree


----------



## Nerina

where are the carrots?


----------



## Desecrated

No carrots tonight


----------



## Desecrated

I need a pacemaker that's connected to this site, so when I die it will send out a message in this thread.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

aha whoa haha!


----------



## Blood Tempest

This computer smells like green!


----------



## Desecrated

Blood Tempest said:


> This computer smells like green!



been feeding your computer marijuana ?


----------



## nicknuisance

SICKKKKKKKKKLESSSSSSS


----------



## Nerina

hahaha Mine smells like blue! So mine is better than yours! hahaha


----------



## Desecrated

You're all insane.


----------



## Nerina

And proud of it


----------



## Desecrated

Who wouldn't be.


----------



## Zepp88

CHANGE PLACES!!


----------



## Nerina

No, I like being mad.It helps me cope with this shit arsed world.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> No, I like being mad.It helps me cope with this shit arsed world.



Fine, stay there if you don't want more tea.


----------



## Desecrated

I wish I was mad, And I don't mean like, "rubbing against little boys on the bus"-mad, more the "dancing in the streets in my underwear screaming for salvation"-mad.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You're all insane.



Absolutely, have you seen anything invisible lately?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I wish I was mad, And I don't mean like, "rubbing against little boys on the bus"-mad, more the "dancing in the streets in my underwear screaming for salvation"-mad.



Welcome to the Dark Side, we have cookies


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Fine, stay there if you don't want more tea.



Someone told me once that there is nothing wrong with following a witch home as long as you don't drink her tea. The same guy also married a stripper and cheated on her with a 400 lbs monster from hell.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Fine, stay there if you don't want more tea.



what kind of tea?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side, we have cookies



Have you seen the tom papa stand up about mad people ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Absolutely, have you seen anything invisible lately?



I once tripped on a invisible turtle. does that count ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Someone told me once that there is nothing wrong with following a witch home as long as you don't drink her tea. The same guy also married a stripper and cheated on her with a 400 lbs monster from hell.



Ew lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ew lol



the tea, stripper or the 400lb sexslave ?


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> sleep time



Good night


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> what kind of tea?



Which ever you like.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Have you seen the tom papa stand up about mad people ?



No, is it good?



Zepp88 said:


> Which ever you like.



mmmmmmmmmm Blue Tea?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Which ever you like.



Three vampires walks into a bar, they all order a hot cup of water.
When the water arrives one of the take out and use tampon and goes;
-Tea time boys!


----------



## Nerina

EW!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No, is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm Blue Tea?


----------



## Nerina

Damnit I cant rep you again for a while Des 
But I like him!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I need a robe and some slippers


----------



## Zepp88

We shall feast on tea.


----------



## Nerina

Their whole head's just a comedy club


----------



## Blood Tempest

GREAT!


----------



## Nerina

hahahah Yes, I think I shall be mad! Starting tommorow! 

Why on earth, when you REALLY wanna talk to someone does myspace decide to act stupid?! WHY WHY ?


----------



## Zepp88

Myspace is a pile of shit.

WORST web programming ever.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Myspace is a pile of shit.
> 
> WORST web programming ever.



When its the only way to talk to some people you dont care


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> When its the only way to talk to some people you dont care



Facebook.


----------



## Nerina

I really dont like facebook very much, to tell you the truth


----------



## Zepp88

Facebook is nice clean and sexy. Use it be happy, drink tea.


----------



## Nerina

lol
I dont like how its set up, I prefer myspace, too many stupid 'add on ' stupid things on facebook, but I like your comments tho


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, I think the add on apps should be banned, they're annoying.

But the layout itself is much cleaner and you don't get 10 thousand "visit my pornsite" friend requests a day.


----------



## Nerina

yup


----------



## Zepp88

Do you miss the "visit my pornsite" requests while using Facebook?


----------



## loktide

where do i change my mood symbol?

i'm not feeling stressed anymore


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> To the left!



To the la!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Myspace is a pile of shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> where do i change my mood symbol?
> 
> i'm not feeling stressed anymore


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## Zepp88

LINKS!




























RECHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> LINKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECHT!!!!!!!!!!!



 Zepp88


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zepp88



MORD!! -->> g3rmanium


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MORD!! -->> g3rmanium


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



 MORDBUNNY


----------



## loktide

no, seriosuly. i can't find where the fuck to change my fucking mood symbol


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> no, seriosuly. i can't find where the fuck to change my fucking mood symbol



Yeah dude, it's gone. Blame Drew.


----------



## Jason

Nerina I'm so ashamed of you... I can't belive your being a filthy trollop being in the 100k thread mixing in with the likes of zepp and these heathens..


----------



## Zepp88

!!!!!!!!!

CAUGHT!


----------



## Zepp88

The sky is a lovely shade of oblong today.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> no, seriosuly. i can't find where the fuck to change my fucking mood symbol


----------



## g3rmanium

bob?


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> bob?



yes


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> yes



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Fisting ensued.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fisting ensued.



:fistingtruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Splees

arg arg arg


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb?


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> arg arg arg



E-rep for that!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Splees

yesssss!


you get.....

*A TEDDY BEAR!*









i painted it myself btw.


----------



## D-EJ915

domo pumpkin  awesome


----------



## Splees

yeaah I didn't know what to do this year. my girlfriend is nuts about domo, so I figured it would be fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

woof.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no .


----------



## loktide

I herewith express my frustration on trying to edit a 100-page document using Microsoft Word.


----------



## Splees

grrr, I want a donut.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRRR


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> I herewith express my frustration on trying to edit a 100-page document using Microsoft Word.


----------



## g3rmanium

u!


----------



## Michael




----------



## totaluntruth

trubble


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

bolom bolom bolom.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


>


----------



## Randy

and apparently no huge balls


----------



## g3rmanium

gnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> and apparently no huge balls


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## Randy

Automerge should be disabled in here...


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> keks.


----------



## Randy

Sexy legs.


----------



## Lee

Why thank you


----------



## Randy

Don't piss down my back, and tell me it's raining.


----------



## Lee

I'll just tell you I'm peeing on you


----------



## D-EJ915

e!


----------



## giannifive

Oh, so this is where people post-whore...


----------



## Lee

It doesn't really count for anything, but we do it anyway


----------



## D-EJ915

E!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

YES IT DOES COUNT!!! IN MY MIND!!! lol


----------



## loktide

D-EJ915 said:


> YES IT DOES COUNT!!! IN MY MIND!!! lol


----------



## D-EJ915

IN YOUR FACE"!!!


----------



## Sebastian

AWWW


----------



## Nerina

this is the thread that never ends.........


----------



## Randy

faskdjfksjdf


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> faskdjfksjdf



^ 
That looks like a post to me...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> The sky is a lovely shade of oblong today.


----------



## Randy

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196 
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273 
724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> E!!



Holy fuck, Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

giannifive said:


> Oh, so this is where people post-whore...



Shhhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> e!



Holy shit, Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Groff

:madwub:


----------



## g3rmanium

baff.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> this is the thread that never ends.........



yes it goes on and on my friend...

Some people, started posting here not knowing what it was

And we'll just keep on posting here forever just becase

this is the thread that never ends..........


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> :madwub:



La'd?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La'd?



La'd indeed


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> yes it goes on and on my friend...
> 
> Some people, started posting here not knowing what it was
> 
> And we'll just keep on posting here forever just becase
> 
> this is the thread that never ends..........



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La'd indeed



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Now listening to the Plump DJs.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

La...


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

> 1.


----------



## g3rmanium

63600!


----------



## g3rmanium

tttt


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## yevetz

!tsop


----------



## Lee

pots


----------



## Lee

STOP







































Hammertime.


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Psychoface

....so it turns out Maynards Wine Gums candies dont actually contain alchohal... what a piss off


----------



## D-EJ915

ZAOOO!!!


----------



## Splees

_The_ ZAO?


----------



## Michael




----------



## Psychoface

damn wine gums lying to me... goddamnit!


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> STOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammertime.



 +1


----------



## D-EJ915

FROM YOUR WOUNDS!


----------



## biggness

sixtythreesixfifteen


----------



## Nerina

Just for fun :


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs!!!


----------



## ibznorange

g3rmanium said:


> La?





E!
get it right


----------



## D-EJ915

tttata!


----------



## Nerina

ibznorange said:


> E!
> get it right



 I think he forgot for a second


----------



## Zepp88

WAAAAAAAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nerina

Hi Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hi Zepp






How's everything Nerina?


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Thrashmanzac

this is my first time on the thread.
but it will not be my last.


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> this is my first time on the thread.
> but it will not be my last.



VIRGIN


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I think he forgot for a second


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



GREETINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> GREETINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!



:greetingstruckin:?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



MILSCH!!!! HUHN MILSCH!!


----------



## loktide

ahoi


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



PWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACE


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> ahoi



Servus griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACEPWNFACE



Du wirkst verstrahlt, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Ich werde verruckt.

Jetzt.


ASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVA


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich werde verruckt.
> 
> Jetzt.
> 
> 
> ASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVAASDLFKAWGHOIERGHAOIDFVA



Dank trink doch eine Afri Cola!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## loktide

ORIGIN 
1 ggggaagaga ggcacagaca cagataggag aagggcaccg gctggagcca cttgcaggac
61 tgagggtttt tgcaacaaaa ccctagcagc ctgaagaact ctaagccaga tggggtggct
121 ggacgagagc agctcttggc tcagcaaaga atgcacagta tgatcagctc agtggatgtg
181 aagtcagaag ttcctgtggg cctggagccc atctcacctt tagacctaag gacagacctc
241 aggatgatga tgcccgtggt ggaccctgtt gtccgtgaga agcaattgca gcaggaatta
301 cttcttatcc agcagcagca acaaatccag aagcagcttc tgatagcaga gtttcagaaa
361 cagcatgaga acttgacacg gcagcaccag gctcagcttc aggagcatat caaggaactt
421 ctagccataa aacagcaaca agaactccta gaaaaggagc agaaactgga gcagcagagg
481 caagaacagg aagtagagag gcatcgcaga gaacagcagc ttcctcctct cagaggcaaa
541 gatagaggac gagaaagggc agtggcaagt acagaagtaa agcagaagct tcaagagttc
601 ctactgagta aatcagcaac gaaagacact ccaactaatg gaaaaaatca ttccgtgagc
661 cgccatccca agctctggta cacggctgcc caccacacat cattggatca aagctctcca
721 ccccttagtg gaacatctcc atcctacaag tacacattac caggagcaca agatgcaaag
781 gatgatttcc cccttcgaaa aactgcctct gagcccaact tgaaggtgcg gtccaggtta
841 aaacagaaag tggcagagag gagaagcagc cccttactca ggcggaagga tggaaatgtt
901 gtcacttcat tcaagaagcg aatgtttgag gtgacagaat cctcagtcag tagcagttct
961 ccaggctctg gtcccagttc accaaacaat gggccaactg gaagtgttac tgaaaatgag
1021 acttcggttt tgccccctac ccctcatgcc gagcaaatgg tttcacagca acgcattcta
1081 attcatgaag attccatgaa cctgctaagt ctttatacct ctccttcttt gcccaacatt
1141 accttggggc ttcccgcagt gccatcccag ctcaatgctt cgaattcact caaagaaaag
1201 cagaagtgtg agacgcagac gcttaggcaa ggtgttcctc tgcctgggca gtatggaggc
1261 agcatcccgg catcttccag ccaccctcat gttactttag agggaaagcc acccaacagc
1321 agccaccagg ctctcctgca gcatttatta ttgaaagaac aaatgcgaca gcaaaagctt
1381 cttgtagctg gtggagttcc cttacatcct cagtctccct tggcaacaaa agagagaatt
1441 tcacctggca ttagaggtac ccacaaattg ccccgtcaca gacccctgaa ccgaacccag
1501 tctgcacctt tgcctcagag cacgttggct cagctggtca ttcaacagca acaccagcaa
1561 ttcttggaga agcagaagca ataccagcag cagatccaca tgaacaaact gctttcgaaa
1621 tctattgaac aactgaagca accaggcagt caccttgagg aagcagagga agagcttcag
1681 ggggaccagg cgatgcagga agacagagcg ccctctagtg gcaacagcac taggagcgac
1741 agcagtgctt gtgtggatga cacactggga caagttgggg ctgtgaaggt caaggaggaa
1801 ccagtggaca gtgatgaaga tgctcagatc caggaaatgg aatctgggga gcaggctgct
1861 tttatgcaac aggtaatagg caaagattta gctccaggat ttgtaattaa agtcattatc
1921 tgaacatgaa atgcattgca ggtttggtaa atggatatga tttcctatca gtttatattt
1981 ctctatgatt tgagttcagt gtttaaggat tctacctaat gcagatatat gtatatatct
2041 atatagaggt ctttctatat actgatctct atatagatat caatgtttca ttgaaaatcc
2101 actggtaagg aaatacctgt tatactaaaa ttatgataca taatatctga gcagttaata
2161 ggctttaaat ttatcccaaa gcctgctaca ccaattactt ctaaagaaaa caaattcact
2221 gttattttga gtttatgtgt tgagatcagt gactgctgga tagtctccca gtctgatcaa
2281 tgaagcattc gattagtttt tgattttttg caacatctag aatttaattt tcacatcact
2341 gtacataatg tatcatacta tagtcttgaa cactgttaaa ggtagtctgc cccttccttc
2401 ctctctcttt ttttagttaa gtagaaatgt tctggtcacc atgccagtag tcctaggtta
2461 ttgtgtaggt tgcaattgaa catattagga atacaggtgg ttttaaatat atagatgcaa
2521 attgcagcac tactttaaat attagattat gtctcacata gcactgctca ttttactttt
2581 attttgtgta atttgatgac actgtctatc aaaaaagagc aaatgaagca gatgcaaatg
2641 ttagtgagaa gtaatgtgca gcattatggt ccaatcagat acaatattgt gtctacaatt
2701 gcaaaaaaca cagtaacagg atgaatatta tctgatatca agtcaaaatc agtttgaaaa
2761 gaaggtgtat catattttat attgtcacta gaatctctta agtataattc cataatgaca
2821 tgggcatata ccgtaacatt ctggcaaata acaattagaa aagataggtt taacaaaaaa
2881 atttacttgt atataatgca ccttcaggag gactatgtcc tttgatgcta taaaatacaa
2941 acaactttga aggcaacaga agacactgtt tattcaagtc agttctttgt caggttcctg
3001 ctgttctcct acagaaaagt gattctgtga gggtgaacag gaaatgcctt gtggaaacag
3061 gaagtccaag tgattcatgt actgaggaat gtaggaaaaa aaatctgagg atagtgcttt
3121 actctttctg tttttaaagg gcactctatg aattgattta ttgtctaaga aaataacacc
3181 acaagtaggg aaattgttac ggaagctttt cactggaaca tttccttcat attccctttt
3241 gatatgttta ccttgtttta taggtttact tttgttaagc tagttaaagg ttcgttgtat
3301 taagacccct ttaatatgga taatccaaat tgacctagaa tctttgtgag gttttttcta
3361 ttaaaatatt tatatttcta aatccgaggt atttcaaggt gtagtatcct atttcaaagg
3421 agatatagca gttttgccaa atgtagacat tgttcaactg tatgttattg gcacgtgttg
3481 tttacatttt gctgtgacat ttaaaaatat ttctttaaaa atgttactgc taaagataca
3541 ttatcctttt ttaaaaagtc tccattcaaa ttaaattaac ataactagaa gttagaaagt
3601 ttaaaagttt tccacataat gaaagtcctt ctgataattt gacaaatagc tataatagga
3661 acactcccta tcaccaacat attttggtta gtatattcct tcatattaaa atgacttttt
3721 gtcagttgtt ttgcattaaa aatatggcat gcctaagata aaattgtata ttttttccat
3781 ctcataaata ttcattttct tcaaagtctt ttttcaatct cataaaaaag ggatagtgca
3841 tcttttaaaa tacattttat ttggggagga acatgtggct gagcagactt ttgtataata
3901 ttacttcaaa gatatgtaat cacaaacaaa aaaaactatt ttttataatg tcatttgaga
3961 gagtttcatc agtacagttg gtggacgtta attgtttgaa tttgatagtc tttgaattta
4021 atcaagaaac tacctggaac cagtgaaaag gaaagctgga cttaaataat cttagaatta
4081 attgataaat gtctctttta aaatctactg tatttattat aatttacacc cttgaaggtg
4141 atctcttgtt ttgtgttgta aatatattgt ttgtatgttt cccttcttgc cttctgttat
4201 aagtctcttc ctttctcaaa taaagttttt tttaaaag
//


----------



## loktide

ORIGIN 
0001 ggggaagaga ggcacagaca cagataggag aagggcaccg gctggagcca cttgcaggac
0061 tgagggtttt tgcaacaaaa ccctagcagc ctgaagaact ctaagccaga tggggtggct
0121 ggacgagagc agctcttggc tcagcaaaga atgcacagta tgatcagctc agtggatgtg
0181 aagtcagaag ttcctgtggg cctggagccc atctcacctt tagacctaag gacagacctc
0241 aggatgatga tgcccgtggt ggaccctgtt gtccgtgaga agcaattgca gcaggaatta
0301 cttcttatcc agcagcagca acaaatccag aagcagcttc tgatagcaga gtttcagaaa
0361 cagcatgaga acttgacacg gcagcaccag gctcagcttc aggagcatat caaggaactt
0421 ctagccataa aacagcaaca agaactccta gaaaaggagc agaaactgga gcagcagagg
0481 caagaacagg aagtagagag gcatcgcaga gaacagcagc ttcctcctct cagaggcaaa
0541 gatagaggac gagaaagggc agtggcaagt acagaagtaa agcagaagct tcaagagttc
0601 ctactgagta aatcagcaac gaaagacact ccaactaatg gaaaaaatca ttccgtgagc
0661 cgccatccca agctctggta cacggctgcc caccacacat cattggatca aagctctcca
0721 ccccttagtg gaacatctcc atcctacaag tacacattac caggagcaca agatgcaaag
0781 gatgatttcc cccttcgaaa aactgcctct gagcccaact tgaaggtgcg gtccaggtta
0841 aaacagaaag tggcagagag gagaagcagc cccttactca ggcggaagga tggaaatgtt
0901 gtcacttcat tcaagaagcg aatgtttgag gtgacagaat cctcagtcag tagcagttct
0961 ccaggctctg gtcccagttc accaaacaat gggccaactg gaagtgttac tgaaaatgag
1021 acttcggttt tgccccctac ccctcatgcc gagcaaatgg tttcacagca acgcattcta
1081 attcatgaag attccatgaa cctgctaagt ctttatacct ctccttcttt gcccaacatt
1141 accttggggc ttcccgcagt gccatcccag ctcaatgctt cgaattcact caaagaaaag
1201 cagaagtgtg agacgcagac gcttaggcaa ggtgttcctc tgcctgggca gtatggaggc
1261 agcatcccgg catcttccag ccaccctcat gttactttag agggaaagcc acccaacagc
1321 agccaccagg ctctcctgca gcatttatta ttgaaagaac aaatgcgaca gcaaaagctt
1381 cttgtagctg gtggagttcc cttacatcct cagtctccct tggcaacaaa agagagaatt
1441 tcacctggca ttagaggtac ccacaaattg ccccgtcaca gacccctgaa ccgaacccag
1501 tctgcacctt tgcctcagag cacgttggct cagctggtca ttcaacagca acaccagcaa
1561 ttcttggaga agcagaagca ataccagcag cagatccaca tgaacaaact gctttcgaaa
1621 tctattgaac aactgaagca accaggcagt caccttgagg aagcagagga agagcttcag
1681 ggggaccagg cgatgcagga agacagagcg ccctctagtg gcaacagcac taggagcgac
1741 agcagtgctt gtgtggatga cacactggga caagttgggg ctgtgaaggt caaggaggaa
1801 ccagtggaca gtgatgaaga tgctcagatc caggaaatgg aatctgggga gcaggctgct
1861 tttatgcaac aggtaatagg caaagattta gctccaggat ttgtaattaa agtcattatc
1921 tgaacatgaa atgcattgca ggtttggtaa atggatatga tttcctatca gtttatattt
1981 ctctatgatt tgagttcagt gtttaaggat tctacctaat gcagatatat gtatatatct
2041 atatagaggt ctttctatat actgatctct atatagatat caatgtttca ttgaaaatcc
2101 actggtaagg aaatacctgt tatactaaaa ttatgataca taatatctga gcagttaata
2161 ggctttaaat ttatcccaaa gcctgctaca ccaattactt ctaaagaaaa caaattcact
2221 gttattttga gtttatgtgt tgagatcagt gactgctgga tagtctccca gtctgatcaa
2281 tgaagcattc gattagtttt tgattttttg caacatctag aatttaattt tcacatcact
2341 gtacataatg tatcatacta tagtcttgaa cactgttaaa ggtagtctgc cccttccttc
2401 ctctctcttt ttttagttaa gtagaaatgt tctggtcacc atgccagtag tcctaggtta
2461 ttgtgtaggt tgcaattgaa catattagga atacaggtgg ttttaaatat atagatgcaa
2521 attgcagcac tactttaaat attagattat gtctcacata gcactgctca ttttactttt
2581 attttgtgta atttgatgac actgtctatc aaaaaagagc aaatgaagca gatgcaaatg
2641 ttagtgagaa gtaatgtgca gcattatggt ccaatcagat acaatattgt gtctacaatt
2701 gcaaaaaaca cagtaacagg atgaatatta tctgatatca agtcaaaatc agtttgaaaa
2761 gaaggtgtat catattttat attgtcacta gaatctctta agtataattc cataatgaca
2821 tgggcatata ccgtaacatt ctggcaaata acaattagaa aagataggtt taacaaaaaa
2881 atttacttgt atataatgca ccttcaggag gactatgtcc tttgatgcta taaaatacaa
2941 acaactttga aggcaacaga agacactgtt tattcaagtc agttctttgt caggttcctg
3001 ctgttctcct acagaaaagt gattctgtga gggtgaacag gaaatgcctt gtggaaacag
3061 gaagtccaag tgattcatgt actgaggaat gtaggaaaaa aaatctgagg atagtgcttt
3121 actctttctg tttttaaagg gcactctatg aattgattta ttgtctaaga aaataacacc
3181 acaagtaggg aaattgttac ggaagctttt cactggaaca tttccttcat attccctttt
3241 gatatgttta ccttgtttta taggtttact tttgttaagc tagttaaagg ttcgttgtat
3301 taagacccct ttaatatgga taatccaaat tgacctagaa tctttgtgag gttttttcta
3361 ttaaaatatt tatatttcta aatccgaggt atttcaaggt gtagtatcct atttcaaagg
3421 agatatagca gttttgccaa atgtagacat tgttcaactg tatgttattg gcacgtgttg
3481 tttacatttt gctgtgacat ttaaaaatat ttctttaaaa atgttactgc taaagataca
3541 ttatcctttt ttaaaaagtc tccattcaaa ttaaattaac ataactagaa gttagaaagt
3601 ttaaaagttt tccacataat gaaagtcctt ctgataattt gacaaatagc tataatagga
3661 acactcccta tcaccaacat attttggtta gtatattcct tcatattaaa atgacttttt
3721 gtcagttgtt ttgcattaaa aatatggcat gcctaagata aaattgtata ttttttccat
3781 ctcataaata ttcattttct tcaaagtctt ttttcaatct cataaaaaag ggatagtgca
3841 tcttttaaaa tacattttat ttggggagga acatgtggct gagcagactt ttgtataata
3901 ttacttcaaa gatatgtaat cacaaacaaa aaaaactatt ttttataatg tcatttgaga
3961 gagtttcatc agtacagttg gtggacgtta attgtttgaa tttgatagtc tttgaattta
4021 atcaagaaac tacctggaac cagtgaaaag gaaagctgga cttaaataat cttagaatta
4081 attgataaat gtctctttta aaatctactg tatttattat aatttacacc cttgaaggtg
4141 atctcttgtt ttgtgttgta aatatattgt ttgtatgttt cccttcttgc cttctgttat
4201 aagtctcttc ctttctcaaa taaagttttt tttaaaag
//


----------



## Mattmc74

WOW what the hell was that all about!?!?!?!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

did you know:
with compound interest of 6%, 86 cents, in 235 years time will have made you a millionaire....
if only we could live that long!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

termites chew through wood twice as fast when listening to heavy metal music.


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

splorb.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

blank.


----------



## g3rmanium

kicher!


----------



## g3rmanium

b00bs


----------



## g3rmanium

uuuu


----------



## Zepp88

fisting


----------



## Mattmc74

KFC is fucking disgusting


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting





Mattmc74 said:


> KFC is fucking disgusting


----------



## Thrashmanzac

KFC is delicious.


----------



## Mattmc74

Damn Right ZEPP !!!!!!!!!! Lets go to Arbys


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys





Mattmc74 said:


> Lets go to Arbys


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Mattmc74

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Zepp88

Rofl.
Copter.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Rofl.
> Copter.



Rolf C. Opter?


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## dream-thief

ROFL z. Opter


----------



## g3rmanium

baff!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> ROFL z. Opter


----------



## dream-thief

Penis!


----------



## Zepp88

BOBBER


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

::::lll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BOBBER



bewbs?


----------



## Jason

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Jason

Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!





Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Jason

this is annoying..


----------



## Jason

Apparently tacos are awesome... Who knew? 








































































I DID MOTHERFUCKER!!


----------



## Jason

i guess ill join in the good fight


----------



## Jason

to help baby walruses


----------



## Jason

not get clubbed


----------



## Jason

by jj's phallice of DOOM!!!


----------



## Jason

which apparently contains secrets of the universe


----------



## Jason

about panties and the wonders they contain


----------



## Jason

hey look i made it back to tacos...but pink tacos


----------



## Jason

Pink tacos


----------



## Zepp88

Can you pass the tacos?


----------



## Jason

Erm... ok.


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> Erm... ok.



Thanks


----------



## Jason

Jooor welcome..


----------



## Jason

in yo ass with cheese


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> in yo ass with cheese



And how does she feel about that?


----------



## g3rmanium

boff


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Jason!


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> in yo ass with cheese


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah, tacos... Hmm, is there a Mexican restaurant where I live?


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah, tacos... Hmm, is there a Mexican restaurant where I live?



Surprisingly, yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

knaub.


----------



## loktide

mmmmmh... tacos


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Jason

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Jason!



 Fo sho


----------



## Jason

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide

arty:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> Fo sho


----------



## g3rmanium

Blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

knob.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

baff


----------



## g3rmanium

splorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

blo.


----------



## D-EJ915

tgtt


----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

951753852456987321


----------



## Michael

7447383485655

<.<


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

00.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## Michael

<3333


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

BOOO


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



Well, possibly.


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



Will you be my DJ slave?


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

bass.


----------



## g3rmanium

blub.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La...


----------



## g3rmanium

La'


----------



## g3rmanium

La#


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## Lee

Double post FTW.


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Lee?


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

La$


----------



## g3rmanium

La²


----------



## Lee

ß!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E:



 Und was denkst du Johann?


----------



## D-EJ915

ewar!"


----------



## Nerina

N!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

ßß


----------



## D-EJ915

glaube


----------



## Mattmc74

Hello all


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayo!


----------



## Blood Tempest

i can has cheezburger?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> glaube



WAS?!?!???!?!


----------



## Mattmc74

WAASSSS SSAAAPPPINGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Warren Demartini kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Jerry Cantrell Is The Fucking Man !!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Und was denkst du Johann?



Im Moment nichts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WAS?!?!???!?!



FUZZ?!?!???!?


----------



## g3rmanium

k?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Im Moment nichts.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

63800!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo J0hann


----------



## g3rmanium

mm


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo MIke. Na, was geht?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo MIke. Na, was geht?



Beim Arbeit 

Du?


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Beim Arbeit
> 
> Du?



Jo ich auch.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo ich auch.



Was machst du?


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich klicke in Luntbuild rum, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Tim!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## g3rmanium

mmm


----------



## Mattmc74

mmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Matt.


----------



## Zepp88

truknuts


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## Zepp88

Sex with goats:

Pros?


Cons?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik³.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sex with goats:
> 
> Pros?
> 
> 
> Cons?



Obsess much?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much?


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## Zepp88

But when I do it I'm thinking of you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




And when did all this happen?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And when did all this happen?


----------



## Jason

How fitting


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> How fitting



FREE DESECRATED!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> FREE DESECRATED!!



Is he banned again? LMAO


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Is he banned again? LMAO



Yeah....I'm afraid it might be a perma ban


----------



## g3rmanium

zapp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....I'm afraid it might be a perma ban



Too much talk about fucking baby skulls and blowjobs, hm?


----------



## Zepp88

Maybe, but JJ does that all the time.


----------



## g3rmanium

zztt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Maybe, but JJ does that all the time.



Good point.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

boom.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

null


----------



## dream-thief

pfft


----------



## g3rmanium

ooo


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> pfft



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

zz666


----------



## g3rmanium

e$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

tab.


----------



## g3rmanium

w00.


----------



## g3rmanium

w00.


----------



## g3rmanium

777


----------



## g3rmanium

nulll


----------



## g3rmanium

bof.


----------



## Jason

Johann do you have a life at all?


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> Johann do you have a life at all?



Some of my friends say I don't.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

c0.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Some of my friends say I don't.



Proof:


----------



## g3rmanium

$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Proof:


----------



## Randy

Finntroll.....


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

mismatched arms


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> mismatched arms



In yo ass?


----------



## turmoil

deeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> In yo ass?



and apparently huge balls


----------



## g3rmanium

b00m.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> and apparently huge balls



And apparently no balls.


----------



## oompa

balls to the wall


----------



## Randy

oompa said:


> balls to the wall



Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Randy

Mmmm... noodle soup.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Miyabi Isshiki


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Miyabi Isshiki



Apparently has no balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## dream-thief

new page


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Apparently has no balls.



Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

zen


----------



## Randy

ever ending thread


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

ß!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

63900!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Pwnt you, Lee


----------



## g3rmanium

Btw Lee: E?


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Btw Lee: E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Pwnt you, Lee



Lies I say!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Lies I say!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



Kekse


----------



## g3rmanium

p00


----------



## Randy

6391


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Shite.


----------



## D-EJ915

z««»


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Kekse



Are you demonized, Lee?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Are you demonized, Lee?



How did you know?


----------



## Randy

Mousse


----------



## Psychoface

mrrrowwwww


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

Herrrrrooooo....


----------



## Psychoface

kickapoo


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I thought you to not do that in the house anymore


----------



## Psychoface




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Mousse



Au olat?


----------



## Randy

Latina All Girl 3 Some


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I thought you to not do that in the house anymore


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee



ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## Randy

Nymphomania


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



E!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

pop!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>




Amy Ree?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

and apparently huge labia


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

TOAST


----------



## Michael

Mmm, toast.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Zepp88

You should have seen her face when I brought out the chains.


----------



## D-EJ915

XDD


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Jason

Fuck. Like 36k and some change to go


----------



## Zepp88

Oh dear she's got me by the marbles!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> TOAST



POWDERED TOAST MAN?


----------



## g3rmanium

Griaß di, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> POWDERED TOAST MAN?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Griaß di, Mike.



Gruß Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Magst du auch die Ren & Stimpy show?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Magst du auch die Ren & Stimpy show?



Naturlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no Windows Live SDK.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no Windows Live SDK.



Good, Windows is shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Naturlich.



Jeder mag die Ren & Stimpy Show!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Good, Windows is shit.


----------



## Zepp88

So, I registered a domain name.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/50152-domain-name-ideas-5.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/50152-domain-name-ideas-5.html



Practical advise from me added.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Zepp88

God damnit I liked that domain name....


----------



## g3rmanium

Burrito time!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> God damnit I liked that domain name....



Updated again. Check it, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Michael

4.


----------



## Michael

3.


----------



## Michael

2.


----------



## Michael

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oops.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hahah, Michael, did you also forget that window?


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT


----------



## Bound

Nmf'nT


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Nmf'nT


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## g3rmanium

phuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

fuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

pfuzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## Michael




----------



## emmure

it puts the lotion on its skin

or else it gets the hose again!

or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Despised_0515

@ some of the tags
"this thread is a bible"
and my favorite
"tacos are awesome!"


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Lee

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Despised_0515

Aborted pwns


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Lee

to the bottom!


----------



## Lee

to the right!


----------



## Lee

to the left!


----------



## Lee

to the middle


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> to the middle



To the E.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently Lee's balls.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> To the E.



To the E?


----------



## Lee

And apparently Johann's balls.


----------



## Lee

or no balls, whichever you prefer.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> To the E?



To the E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently Johann's balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



 Ouch!


----------



## g3rmanium

blub.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ouch!



Oooooh!


----------



## g3rmanium

rr!


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Oooooh!



Yeah. That'll leave a mark.


----------



## D-EJ915

amazonia


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

zu?


----------



## g3rmanium

gree?


----------



## g3rmanium

ii


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

will we ever reach 100k?


----------



## D-EJ915

BANANAS!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

Nerina said:


> will we ever reach 100k?



 Such questions are heresy, friend.


----------



## ohio_eric

At the current pace this thread will get there about September.


----------



## Zepp88

I has a domain.

But the site isn't built yet.

My blog remains.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight!


----------



## Kotex




----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Kotex

Post number 2!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> post!



kelloggs!


----------



## Kotex

Toast!


----------



## Zepp88

PTM!!


----------



## Kotex

TIT!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Lee

What?


----------



## Nerina

what what WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

huh?


----------



## Nerina

I dont know.....


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

haha!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

I am drinking tea......where's Zepp I need a refill......


----------



## Michael

I just had a yoghurt.


----------



## Nerina

what kind?


----------



## Michael

Strawberry.


----------



## Nerina

mmmmmmmmmm nice, I like all kinds of berries.Rasberry is my fav yoghurt...


----------



## ibznorange

cranburrahs are the ultimate burrahs


----------



## Nerina

yes, I forgot them, they are good too


----------



## Michael

I like blueberry. Particually in muffin form.


----------



## Nerina

oh yes, I havent had one of those in forever, I need to go to the supermarket, Im remembering stuff I love that I havent eaten in a long time thankyou


----------



## Despised_0515

In-N-Out about an hour ago:

a double double
w/ cheese fries
and a large coke


and I still don't know how I'm only 5'7" and 120 pounds with the way I eat 
fast metabolism ftw?


----------



## Michael

Concider yourself lucky.


----------



## Despised_0515

I have a feeling that when I hit 18 I'm going to gain 50+ pounds one morning when I wake up.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

poof.


----------



## g3rmanium

///7


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Splees

hawwwwt


----------



## g3rmanium

doff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> hawwwwt


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

e$


----------



## g3rmanium

r$


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## HotRodded7321

(*@#&$*&%^[email protected]*(*@#$%*$^**#(@&%&(@#$*[email protected]#(


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## HotRodded7321

damn...this thread is over a year old now....craziness.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> damn...this thread is over a year old now....craziness.



Plop?


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

r&7/


----------



## g3rmanium

&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

44


----------



## g3rmanium

hello?


----------



## g3rmanium

sploo.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> hello?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

O hai!


----------



## Lee

OMGHAI2U


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> hello?



...herro?


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> OMGHAI2U



OU812? And apparently a lot of booze.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

If only we had as many posts as we did views in this thread...


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> OU812? And apparently a lot of booze.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



la.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.



and apparently huge labia


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> and apparently huge labia



One of my ex's was like that.

I called them "Bubblegum pussy lips"


----------



## Groff

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> One of my ex's was like that.
> 
> I called them "Bubblegum pussy lips"





La?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> and apparently huge labia


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> One of my ex's was like that.
> 
> I called them "Bubblegum pussy lips"





And apparently no balls. 

(seriously)


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently huge la.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And apparently no balls.
> 
> (s*e*riously)



Fixed!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> One of my ex's was like that.
> 
> I called them "Bubblegum pussy lips"





My friend and I used to call them 'danglies'


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> My friend and I used to call them 'danglies'


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!


----------



## Randy

Aviation. Flying. Planes. Wings. Maxi Pads. Tampons. Kotex. 

'kotex is god'?

Possibly.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Aviation. Flying. Planes. Wings. Maxi Pads. Tampons. Kotex.
> 
> 'kotex is god'?
> 
> Possibly.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



Mismatched arms and apparently no banana~nya of the universe.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!  



levelhead86 said:


> My friend and I used to call them 'danglies'



 :spittake:


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Mismatched arms and apparently no banana~nya of the universe.



And Satan.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!
> 
> 
> 
> :spittake:



La?


----------



## Randy

La traviata


----------



## Lee

*sips wine*
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Satan.
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
*sips wine*


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> *sips wine*
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Satan.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> *sips wine*


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>




WIN.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

r$


----------



## g3rmanium

baa.


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Despised_0515

r¢


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## Despised_0515

My gf just told me she needs "alone time"



Good night everyone.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> My gf just told me she needs "alone time"
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Randy

VicerExciser said:


> My gf just told me she needs "alone time"
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.



Tell her to call me if she needs to talk about it.


----------



## D-EJ915

ytt


----------



## Randy

Oh shit... here comes the fucking devil.


----------



## Groff

la.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



Fixed


----------



## Groff

"Disgusting-a-licious"

FTW!


----------



## Randy

AND APPARENTLY NO FUCKING ARMS. FTL.


----------



## Groff

"If Johann did not exist, it would be neccesary to invent him."

-God


----------



## Randy

'Secret projects paid for by the Pentagon's black budget. You can avoid a lot of red tape a get a great lead time on your weapons production. And no one can bother you... not even those bleeding heart liberals on the military oversight committee...'

'Bribes...'

'I prefer to think of it as good business... '


----------



## Groff

Ahh yes, good ol Donald Anderson.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Psychoface

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr <3


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

New page!
The first in three hours!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Suck on this motherfuckers!!! -->


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!


----------



## Groff

*crickets*


----------



## Michael




----------



## Groff

If you're reading this in the forum spy, Post or JJ shall visit you in your sleep.


----------



## yevetz

4:35 am


----------



## Groff

FUCK YOU ZeroSignal...

Because every time I see one of your posts, I highlight the spoiler text in your sig expecting it to be different, But I am decieved!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wang


----------



## Michael

Zang.


----------



## Nerina

DANG...............?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

COCK SUCKIN' CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

for teh lulz


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Fix*e*d



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> "If Johann did not exist, it would be neccesary to invent him."
> 
> -God


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

boost.


----------



## g3rmanium

dem.


----------



## g3rmanium

rah?


----------



## g3rmanium

blah?


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

pizza!


----------



## g3rmanium

diff!


----------



## g3rmanium

_i'd._


----------



## g3rmanium

d.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

windowsF1


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Michael

RAWRRR!


----------



## g3rmanium

_T!_


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Michael.


----------



## g3rmanium

zap.


----------



## Michael

Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

pap.


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> Johann.



Michael.


----------



## g3rmanium

zap.


----------



## g3rmanium

doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

$$$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

daff.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

daw


----------



## g3rmanium

raw.


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

ctob.


----------



## g3rmanium

444


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

d44


----------



## g3rmanium

saft.


----------



## g3rmanium

*µ.*


----------



## g3rmanium

eeee


----------



## D-EJ915

[email protected]!


----------



## g3rmanium

wuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

bof.


----------



## D-EJ915

weh


----------



## g3rmanium

z666


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## g3rmanium

b00m.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ass



...to mouth?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

Über


----------



## Groff

sÆcks


----------



## D-EJ915

yeay!


----------



## Groff

La¨


----------



## Groff

¨.¨


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La¨



POMMES ROT-WEISS!


----------



## g3rmanium

hhh


----------



## g3rmanium

AND

APPARENTLY

NO

BALLS!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> AND
> 
> APPARENTLY
> 
> LA!



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> AND
> 
> APPARENTLY
> 
> NO
> 
> LA!



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

koff.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!"


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Randy

What a fuck?


----------



## D-EJ915

I just had some ice cream


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I just had some ice cream


*
NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Milk Enemas


----------



## Lee

Skim milk?


----------



## D-EJ915

tt?"


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> tt?"



titty?"


----------



## Groff

Random rep to people!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

cricket cricket TUMBLEWEEEEEED!


----------



## Makelele

30 days left in the army. Can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Random rep to people!



Random rep returned


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Rep added!


----------



## Lee

And returned


----------



## Nerina

Oh hai dere, why we cant change our moods no more?


----------



## Randy

Sexy.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Smexy.


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> Smexico.



Ay,yi!
No me gusta!


----------



## Groff

yo soy el cocko!

...No wait...


----------



## Randy

Cocko.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Nerina

LO!


----------



## Randy

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, :noballs:, and apparently huge balls, and apparently no balls, banana~nya, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fins r fuxxorz, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, n>e, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## D-EJ915

insane!!!


----------



## Nerina

Right, I'm off to watch Mr Bean's Holiday


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Nerina

Yay! Its Wed now!


----------



## Zepp88

wedNesday.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



And apparently no La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo J0hann.


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## g3rmanium

lulz.


----------



## g3rmanium

was geht, Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

bof.


----------



## g3rmanium

tä?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> was geht, Mike?



Trying to migrate Wordpress posts into Drupal.

It said the migration went fine, but I'm not seeing any posts


----------



## Zepp88

Johann, do you have a screenshot of the blojsom admin panel?


----------



## Michael




----------



## g3rmanium

toff.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> toff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann, do you have a screenshot of the blojsom admin panel?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

boost.


----------



## Zepp88

How would you compare the interface to Wordpress?

Looks nice and clean 

I'm gonna try blojsom and b2evolution when I get home


----------



## g3rmanium

dem.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> How would you compare the interface to Wordpress?



Never used Wordpress, sorry.



Zepp88 said:


> Looks nice and clean



Get Windows Live Writer, it's good for basic blogging, a lot easier than writing all the XHTML by hand (which I did for a long time  ).


----------



## Zepp88

I don't use windows.

And I'm not doing basic blogging, I'm looking for a robust, extendable, easy to use system.


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I don't use windows.
> 
> And I'm not doing basic blogging, I'm looking for a robust, extendable, easy to use system.



blojsom is hardly mainstream, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

rill?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> blojsom is hardly mainstream, Mike.



But neither is linux  

And I loves linux


----------



## Jason

Well good morning sweet tits


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> Well good morning sweet tits



Oh hello. :bettyboop:


----------



## g3rmanium

b777


----------



## dpm

don't mind me, just interupting the flow


----------



## Jason

:SUPRISEBUTTSECKSTRUCKIN: Noone is using :truckin: anymore


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> I'm looking for a robust, extendable, easy to use system.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> But neither is linux
> 
> And I loves linux



"You gotta be fucking shitting me."

Linux is probably the most used server OS right now?


----------



## Jason

dpm said:


> don't mind me, just interupting the flow



Unfresh feeling got ya down?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> "You gotta be fucking shitting me."
> 
> Linux is probably the most used server OS right now?





I'm talking desktops


loktide said:


>



Indeed, that's why I own one.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm talking desktops



I thought you were looking for a blog software to run on a server? 



Zepp88 said:


> Indeed, that's why I own one.



LMAO at the Apple fanbois. 

 Apple


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Zepp88

Apple pwns your face Johann, you use Windows.


----------



## g3rmanium

d.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apple pwns your face Johann, you use Windows.



LMAO

 Apple


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## Zepp88

Linux ---> OS X ---> DOS ----> Microwave---> Toaster---->Windows.


----------



## g3rmanium

d0ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Linux ---> OS X ---> DOS ----> Microwave---> Toaster---->Windows.





 Apple


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Desecrated

GOOD MORNING!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Desecrated!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb!


----------



## Desecrated

Eh Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

doom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Eh Johann.



Eh Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

dff


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

b00ß


----------



## Desecrated

64400 already

good work guys.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 64400 already
> 
> good work guys.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

777


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

My rep... It's almost 9000, which means soon IT'LL BE OVER 9000!!!

/dumb joke


----------



## Groff

<------- not a DBZ fan...


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

u!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La~



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

e$


----------



## g3rmanium

tele.


----------



## g3rmanium

c0.


----------



## g3rmanium

c$


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx!


----------



## g3rmanium

ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

e$


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R&


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## Desecrated

oooooooooooo


----------



## Groff

oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lee

oooooooooooooooooo rly?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> oooooooooooo


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



Yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

n00.


----------



## Desecrated

LEE!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Yeah!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> LEE!!!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

SHARPEN THE EDGES.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bä!


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Randy

Well, it's good to see Jonathan's treading lightly....


----------



## g3rmanium

diffuse.


----------



## Randy

Disconnect the stimulator.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Disconnect the stimulator.



But, but, but....it feels good


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> But, but, but....it feels good


----------



## Lee

I told you I wasn't your baby daddy!


----------



## Randy

Yeah, but I wasn't 100... not 200... I was 5000 percent sure you were the father.


----------



## Groff

Dizamn.


----------



## darren

I don't think i've posted in this thread yet. Man, i can't believe we're only a few thousand away!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Yeah, but I wasn't 100... not 200... I was 5000 percent sure you were the father.



It's Johann


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> It's Johann



That explains the baby's first words....



Baby Mama's Baby in Question said:


> E!


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> That explains the baby's first words....



Here's some tips on how to handle it. But do the don'ts. They're funnier. 

Do's and don'ts with babies :: Hilarious pics


----------



## Groff

FACE!


----------



## Groff

And my favorite:


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> And my favorite:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Here's one of the comments, apparently someone doesn't get that it's a JOKE written and illustrated by two people.

"I guess the most bizarre aspect to these notices is that they have been done by someone on a baby at one time or other. Sick. I didn't find them funny!"


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Here's one of the comments, apparently someone doesn't get that it's a JOKE written and illustrated by two people.
> 
> "I guess the most bizarre aspect to these notices is that they have been done by someone on a baby at one time or other. Sick. I didn't find them funny!"



There's a total asshat born every minute.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow lol


----------



## Randy

Minkus


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> There's a total asshat born every minute.



We should do something about it. 

...Wait... There's no way we can do that without doing something illegal... Hmmm.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

li


----------



## Desecrated

22.22 pm


----------



## Nerina

lalalalalalalalalallalaa

whats new!


----------



## Groff

We should have a "100k thread posse" group


----------



## Groff

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, :noballs:, and apparently huge balls, and apparently no balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fins r fuxxorz, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, n>e, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## Desecrated

HOWL!!!


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Desecrated

bacon


----------



## Nerina

i like bacon!!!

Des did you see the never ending sentence lately?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> i like bacon!!!
> 
> Des did you see the never ending sentence lately?



your last name is bacon 

No I did not see it, my english is to bad to contribute to it.


----------



## Nerina

look at the last page of it, we were all rejoicing because you are back.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

Soy bacon>real bacon


----------



## Nerina

really? I never had soy bacon


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> really? I never had soy bacon



OMG women, some of us are married, Don't bring up stuff like that.


----------



## Lee

Morningstar Farms® - Morningstar Farms® Veggie Bacon Strips


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> OMG women, some of us are married, Don't bring up stuff like that.



 sorry



Lee said:


> Morningstar Farms® - Morningstar Farms® Veggie Bacon Strips



oh interesting


----------



## Randy

Fuckin' monkey genitals.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Fuckin' monkey genitals.



Hey, what you do in the privacy of your bedroom is no business of us. 



But I'm still not your baby's daddy


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Fuckin' monkey genitals.



YES O GOD YES!!!


----------



## Nerina

ew!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> YES O GOD YES!!!



I'm sensing a kinky threeway for tonight.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm sensing a kinky threeway for tonight.



PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I've been gone for eons, bring forth the monkey and the pies.


----------



## Desecrated

O and those soybacon, dammit son, your suppose to stay away from meat as a vegan not eat things that looks like meat hahahaha.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I've been gone for eons, bring forth the monkey and the pies.



Make it so.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> O and those soybacon, dammit son, your suppose to stay away from meat as a vegan not eat things that looks like meat hahahaha.



But it's not meat, and they're delicious


----------



## Desecrated

But it looks like meat.

Thats like giving a dildo to a lesbian and telling her that it's made out of pussy .


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



Are you joining the manlove orgy tonight ?


----------



## Lee

weirdest analogy ever


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> weirdest analogy ever





Junk and harlot man, indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> weirdest analogy ever



Man I must have woken up crazy today because that made perfectly sense to me.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Junk and harlot man, indeed.



Watcha gona do with all that junk, all that junk up in your trunk.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Watcha gona do with all that junk, all that junk up in your trunk.



Buttsecks?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Buttsecks?



Take me!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah!!


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

oh hai dere!


----------



## Kotex

Bwahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Zepp88

The carrots are mocking us.


----------



## Kotex

Maynard!


----------



## Zepp88

Damn you! Let the rabbits wear glasses!


----------



## Kotex

Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Zepp88

OHSHIT!

REDISMYCOLOR!


----------



## Kotex

Monosodium Glutamate


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Monosodium Glutamate



You are unclean.


----------



## Kotex

Indeed, my friend. Very unclean. I wear a horse head while I walk around my house naked. Wait...


ah shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Indeed, my friend. Very unclean. I wear a horse head while I walk around my house naked. Wait...
> 
> 
> ah shit.



Cherokee Hair.


----------



## Kotex

ANNATO!


----------



## Zepp88

I'll wear you like a feed bag.


----------



## Kotex

You know how I like Zepp.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Kotex

Yep. Just like that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> It's Johann


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Yep. Just like that.



HOAR!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> That explains the baby's first words....


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> We should have a "100k thread posse" group


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Kotex

g3rmanium said:


>



We should. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo J0hann,

I'm reading about b2evolution, it's getting me hot and bothered.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Kotex

I walked 30 miles last weekend.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0hann,
> 
> I'm reading about b2evolution, it's getting me hot and bothered.



I recently looked at a number of microblogging/tumblelogging engines, I think I have some in my del.icio.us account.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> We should. That would be pretty cool.



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

biff.


----------



## Zepp88

I should set up a del.icio.us account


----------



## Jason

E!

oh wait..


----------



## g3rmanium

n0ll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I should set up a del.icio.us account


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Do you really NEED those browser plugins?


----------



## g3rmanium

d00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Do you really NEED those browser plugins?



No, of course not. Just take the bookmarklet.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> No, of course not. Just take the bookmarklet.



 That's what I thought.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That's what I thought.


----------



## g3rmanium

t00b


----------



## g3rmanium

b00f.


----------



## g3rmanium

c00.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

d0.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

00}


----------



## g3rmanium

00{


----------



## g3rmanium

rah?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

hello J3ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

frr!


----------



## Mattmc74

frreeeeeezing outside today!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Mattmc74 said:


> frreeeeeezing outside today!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

WWW


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

64600!


----------



## g3rmanium

t3


----------



## Randy

Ah. Fuck a duck.


----------



## metallatem

tt


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Ah. Fuck a duck.



When?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> When?



You know. Whenever you get around to it. It's not like, a totally time sensitive matter.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> You know. Whenever you get around to it. It's not like, a totally time sensitive matter.



But I thought you were saving your favorite one for me?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> t3


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> But I thought you were saving your favorite one for me?





g3rmanium said:


> t3



 +  =


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

Metal Van Damme!!!111!1111!!!one!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

warls


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

aya


----------



## Randy

Ay-ay captain.


----------



## Lee

I'm hungry.


----------



## D-EJ915

waya


----------



## Randy

I gotta stop being so fucking cheap, and contribute ($$$) to the site at some point.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> I gotta stop being so fucking cheap, and contribute ($$$) to the site at some point.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



Or, it's part of my evil plot to save all my money until I have enough to stage a hostile takeover of ss.org; turning it into: 
Sevenstring.org - _The United Continental Strip-Club Registry_ 

Yes... that'll do nicely.


----------



## Lee

This place is too metal to have a hostile takeover


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> This place is too metal to have a hostile takeover



That is entirely true. 

This place is inhabited by , and as such, is impervious to invasion.


----------



## Lee

and


----------



## Randy

Oh fuck! 

*runs and hides


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

post2


----------



## Nerina

post3


----------



## Randy

ostn00dpiczorgtfo:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

Holy Moses, Rob Flynn's lyrics are friggin' corny.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Holy Moses, Rob Flynn's lyrics are friggin' corny.



Not as bad as that one Trivium song... "Break every bone in your FAAACE!!"

The song was SO badass until he sung that line...


----------



## Nerina

hai peeps


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Not as bad as that one Trivium song... "Break every bone in your FAAACE!!"
> 
> The song was SO badass until he sung that line...



Truth. That line is straight-up retarded. :


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Psychoface

Godwin's Law is often cited in online discussions as a caution against the use of inflammatory rhetoric or exaggerated comparisons, and is often conflated with fallacious arguments of the reductio ad Hitlerum form.
Complete bullshit ... on a completly unrelated matter... how about them nazi's


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!!


----------



## Mattmc74

[email protected]!


----------



## Nerina

WE WE A WE A WE


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

FRENCH THREAD:


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Oui!


----------



## Mattmc74

I have to Oui Oui!!!


----------



## Nerina

omg 

so where did the bunny with the pancake come from anyway?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> omg
> 
> so where did the bunny with the pancake come from anyway?



Oolong (rabbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Nerina

oh


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

It's sad he died, he was an awesome bunny


----------



## Nerina

aw, another awesome bunny will come along, its ok Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

I've actually been wanting an Oolong shirt for a while.

I want the "I have no idea what your talking about" pic on a shirt.


----------



## Nerina

If I see one I'll grab it for ya. Walmart usually has stuff like that, I havent been in a while tho......


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> If I see one I'll grab it for ya. Walmart usually has stuff like that, I havent been in a while tho......



Walmart has internet meme nerd t-shirts?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

yayaaa


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Walmart has internet meme nerd t-shirts?!?!?!?!?!?!



Yup, I was surprised too


----------



## Zepp88

v


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yup, I was surprised too



That's pretty awesome, I think I'll take a look at our local Walmart...




































WALMART OWNS YOU.


----------



## Nerina

Yeah the last few times I went there I saw some pretty cool shirts.


 the rabbits are taking over! [action=Nerina]hides.............[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> the rabbits are taking over! [action=Nerina]hides.............[/action]



It's okay, the rabbits like people, they eat the carrots.


----------



## Nerina

Oh ok, I will relax then........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh ok, I will relax then........



And give the bunny a hug, it brought you a pancake.


----------



## Nerina

aw


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw


----------



## Zepp88

So, I wonder why Jon named me Kate.


----------



## Zepp88

Date Comment 
Funny Angles  03-06-2008 10:36 PM Jerry Cantrell rules!!!! 
Lol animals  03-06-2008 02:56 AM just cause ur awesome -Nerina 
Never Ending Sentence 03-05-2008 01:20 PM Des is back -Nerina 
Help me find a rack 03-02-2008 04:40 PM I ended up getting the Road Runner thanks 
If Sevenstring.org was... 03-02-2008 12:24 AM tea parties -nerina 
I want her to be my MTB... 02-29-2008 04:39 PM Truth. - levelhead 
Basswood 7 string SD... 02-29-2008 06:25 AM yev. 
Asus Eee PC 02-29-2008 06:21 AM Thanked Post 
FS: POD Pro Rackmount... 02-29-2008 05:24 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 09:47 PM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 12:52 PM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 10:49 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 09:42 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 09:39 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 09:27 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 08:49 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 06:07 AM Thanked Post 
Seal 02-28-2008 06:04 AM Thanked Post 
Baby Kittens - funny 02-28-2008 04:40 AM Babie skunks are kind of cute....too bad they grow up into annoying smelly bags of shit. 
Seal 02-28-2008 03:58 AM Thanked Post 
100k Reply Contest 02-28-2008 01:37 AM 
Pics of Girlfriends and... 02-27-2008 10:02 PM HAHAHAHAHAHHA 
NHASYD! (56k = Stitch's... 02-27-2008 03:42 AM fuck yeah - fp 
100k Reply Contest 02-26-2008 11:56 PM So there I was, minding my own business and what comes around the corner if not a damm pudel, so I got knocked the fuck out, but that was only the start, because once unconscious a gremlin stole my leg. 
HAPPY BIRFDAY KAGAMI... 02-25-2008 09:14 PM thanks <3 - Kagami


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

kelloggs


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> +  =



​
​​​


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ​
> ​​​





Schutzstaffel?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schutzstaffel?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





EGGO


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> EGGO



Was macht deine Website, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was macht deine Website, Mike?



http://www.mwtremblay.com

^Es macht daß

Ich muß b2evolution teste(sp??)


----------



## Zepp88

Busenhalter.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> http://www.mwtremblay.com
> 
> ^Es macht daß
> 
> Ich muß b2evolution teste(sp??)



Ah.

Ja, testen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah.
> 
> Ja, testen.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich bestell mir gleich Rigatoni mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Knoblauch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich bestell mir gleich Rigatoni mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Knoblauch.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Kartoffeln


----------



## g3rmanium

Pasta


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

64700!


----------



## g3rmanium

zack!


----------



## g3rmanium

zisch.


----------



## g3rmanium

b00.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

this is soul.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Desecrated

whisk


----------



## Groff

Anyone want to donate $700 to the "Help TheMissing pay for school fund"?


----------



## Groff

Plz?


----------



## Groff

Kthx...


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Anyone want to donate $700 to the "Help TheMissing pay for school fund"?



Change your political system?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

b00


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

c?ß


----------



## g3rmanium

g!


----------



## g3rmanium

b;


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

hallo jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

deff.


----------



## g3rmanium

lul.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

666


----------



## g3rmanium

i la'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## g3rmanium

La,


----------



## g3rmanium

La:


----------



## g3rmanium

La--


----------



## g3rmanium

La`


----------



## g3rmanium

La[


----------



## g3rmanium

La]


----------



## g3rmanium

La{


----------



## g3rmanium

La}


----------



## g3rmanium

La"


----------



## g3rmanium

La²


----------



## g3rmanium

La³


----------



## g3rmanium

La$


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Laµ


----------



## g3rmanium

La+


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La%


----------



## g3rmanium

La{


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

La><


----------



## g3rmanium

La|


----------



## g3rmanium

La$


----------



## Randy

kittys


----------



## g3rmanium

La#


----------



## D-EJ915

good day!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

wuuuh


----------



## g3rmanium

guuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz.


----------



## g3rmanium

cc.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

o hai l33.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

d$


----------



## g3rmanium

zzzz


----------



## Randy

Peat Moss angles.


----------



## Groff

O hai!


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

hey chris. La?


----------



## g3rmanium

kß


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

<<la>>


----------



## Randy

Oh Hai!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> o hai l33.



Hai


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

hallo lee.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

64800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 64,800
User Name Posts
g3rmanium *19,277* 
D-EJ915 10,210
Desecrated 5,337
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,723
TheMissing 2,385
Lee 2,361
playstopause 1,223
arnoroth661 1,185
Lucky Seven 1,052
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
levelhead86 695
yevetz 693
loktide 537
ZeroSignal 509
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
Apophis 393
HotRodded7321 386
Nerina 356
Bound 324
Buzz762 322
nitelightboy 261
Stitch 249
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Michael 225
Sebastian 224
Ivan 193
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
dream-thief 135
Rick 120
mefrommiddleearth 120
Kotex 101
Mattmc74 98
Karl Hungus 96
Pauly 88
bostjan 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 78
garcia3441 72
Uber Mega 71
Aaron 70
Jason 60
VicerExciser 58
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
Mogwaii 55
LordOVchaoS 47
Tubbs Mcgee 47
fathead 43
Blexican 42
furyinternal 42
B Lopez 42
Psychoface 41
BinaryTox1n 39
crazy_cree 39
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Spoongirl 35
smueske 32
ShawnFjellstad 32
cow 7 sig 31
ohio_eric 31
Jon 30
Metal Ken 28
Mr. S 27
Shikaru 27
Azyiu 24
Shawn 22
Kakaka 20
poisonelvis 18
sakeido 17
Leon 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Adam 16
ibzrg1570 16
progmetaldan 16
zimbloth 16
Scott 16
swedenuck 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
ibznorange 14
omentremor 13
Splees 13
TomAwesome 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
Battousai 12
Hellbound 12
Thomas 12
Cancer 12
jim777 12
settite 12
MoRoH 12
Oguz286 11
noodles 11
Eric 11
Adamh1331 11
Allen Garrow 11
techjsteele 10
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
KillForGod 8
amonb 8
Ror3h 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
metalking 8
oompa 8
huber 7
Seven 7
The Dark Wolf 7
Trespass 7
7 Dying Trees 7
Popsyche 6
gurugow 6
Donnie 6
The Arisen 6
johnw 6
twiztedchild 6
SevenDeadly 6
militant_x 6
metalfiend666 6
Chris 6
garden of grey 6
Bobby 5
drelo 5
kristallin 5
HighGain510 5
Russ 5
Thrashmanzac 5
Espaul 5
Blood Tempest 5
Snake Doctor 5
BCrowell 5
Moro 5
skinhead 5
asmegin_slayer 5
eelblack2 4
ogisha007 4
Ken 4
HaGGuS 4
Prometheus 4
Jongpil Yun 4
MorbidTravis 4
Lozek 4
74n4LL0 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Ancestor 4
Regor 3
Universalis 3
skattabrain 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Sinner 3
SunburnedCactus 3
iumentum 3
biggness 3
Hawksmoor 3
turmoil 3
telecaster90 3
MF_Kitten 3
dpm 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
nicknuisance 3
Carrion 3
stuz719 3
sevenstringdeath 3
DelfinoPie 3
totaluntruth 3
Codyyy 3
Toshiro 3
Samer 3
Jarrett 3
eleven59 3
Kevan 3
jaredowty 3
djpharoah 3
tie my rope 3
RonGriff 3
Satan 3
Paul Malmsteen 2
lepersmeesa 2
matt7 2
bobbyretelle 2
Quicksilver689 2
ICX357 2
The Dubya 2
Bammbamm 2
Creepy 2
thadood 2
CatPancakes 2
Satyr 2
Coiso 2
Darth Vader 2
Matt Crooks 2
IbanezFan 2
Volsung 2
shadowgenesis 2
Varjo 2
Mark. A 2
newamerikangospel 2
David 2
DangerousTacos 2
nikt 2
Dive-Baum 2
Firebeard 2
Tim77 2
stuh84 2
wlminter 2
keithb 1
canuck brian 1
th249z 1
KillMAH 1
Spinedriver 1
heavy7-665 1
nyck 1
Mr. Test 1
supertruper1988 1
Bartok 1
darren 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
DBDbadreligion 1
Se7enMeister 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
guitarplayerone 1
SymmetricScars 1
xXcondemnedXx 1
chavhunter 1
jacksonplayer 1
777 1
Forresterc 1
InTheRavensName 1
Munky7Head 1
Shaman 1
mgood 1
emmure 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
220BX 1
HamBungler 1
Variant 1
jaymz_wylde 1
Oneiros 1
Skeksis 1
dtrax 1
ESPlayer 1
giannifive 1
Applejelly91 1
WayneCustom7 1
malufet 1
Crucified 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ManBeast 1
jaxadam 1
Thep 1
CM_X5 1
EclecticFinn 1
rummy 1
kung_fu 1
Stealthtastic 1
Minus 1
Demeyes 1
Svartmetall 1
Code001 1
Gabe777 1
gregj 1
Harray 18 1
Memq 1
neon_black88 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
simsklok 1
Labrie 1
Soma 1
budda 1
JoelLXVI 1
undeadsoldier 1
Mastodon 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Nick 1
Show Thread & Close Window
Page generated in 1.40554 seconds with 8 queries


----------



## Randy

1/3 of all the posts on here....


----------



## Nerina

Now its 357


----------



## Randy

Seminifreious tubloidial buttnoids.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

#8. Epic fail


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

19


----------



## Lee

20


----------



## Lee

21


----------



## Lee

22


----------



## Lee

23


----------



## Lee

24


----------



## Lee

25


----------



## Lee

26


----------



## Lee

27


----------



## Lee

28


----------



## Lee

29


----------



## Lee

30


----------



## Lee

31


----------



## Lee

32


----------



## Lee

33


----------



## Lee

34


----------



## Lee

35


----------



## Lee

36


----------



## Lee

37


----------



## Lee

38


----------



## Lee

39


----------



## Lee

40


----------



## Randy

Go ahead. Keep counting.


----------



## Lee

41


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Go ahead. Keep counting.



Might as well. I mean, I can't read, so I should at least be somewhat productive.


----------



## Lee

42


----------



## Lee

43


----------



## Lee

44


----------



## Lee

45


----------



## Lee

46


----------



## Lee

47


----------



## Lee

48


----------



## Lee

49


----------



## Lee

50


----------



## Lee

good enough


----------



## Lee

for now


----------



## Lee

time to check the mail


----------



## Lee

that is all


----------



## Lee

well, not yet


----------



## Lee

still not yet


----------



## Randy

Josef Mengele = Jeff Hannemann's hero


----------



## Lee

i will eventually


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium=king of E.


----------



## Randy

nerina = teh roxorz


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Desecrated

I have words


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> g3rmanium=king of E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

l00.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## g3rmanium

ßßß


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

la'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

wusch.


----------



## g3rmanium

gnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

xruh.


----------



## g3rmanium

ftuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

cuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

ullu


----------



## Zepp88

lactation.


----------



## g3rmanium

plu.


----------



## g3rmanium

ah, hallo mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

64900.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

que?


----------



## Randy

germanium.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

post n00d picz


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Desecrated

ifyg70


----------



## Nerina

pist!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>



 

Now make some transistors out of it and .


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> que?





​​​​


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> germanium.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

r$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Like this yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

b?


----------



## Zepp88

yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo J0hann


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

squee


----------



## g3rmanium

bree


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

dff.


----------



## g3rmanium

k00.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

gtt


----------



## g3rmanium

lll.


----------



## g3rmanium

i lal'd.


----------



## Desecrated

ljhlh


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Lee

rakakaka


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

is that so?


----------



## Lee

we're getting kind of close to 65k


----------



## Lee

not there yet


----------



## Lee

but getting


----------



## Lee

closer


----------



## D-EJ915

»»»«««


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee. Na, wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La`


----------



## Lee

Sehr gut. Und du, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mir gehts grad nicht so toll, ich hab eine Erkältung und Halsschmerzen.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Mir gehts grad nicht so toll, ich hab eine Erkältung und Halsschmerzen.





Wie lange hast du es gehabt?


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah


----------



## Groff

yyyyyep


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> i la'd.



fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> fixed!


----------



## Groff

:w00t:


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie lange hast du es gehabt?



Seit Donnerstag ungefähr.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> :w00t:



Epic fail.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>



Rep'd


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Rep'd



Returned


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

^^^La


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## Groff

My rep.... IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAND!!!!!


----------



## Groff

ointlaugh:


----------



## g3rmanium

La^


----------



## Groff

:fail:


----------



## g3rmanium

La/


----------



## Groff

Phail


----------



## Groff

Wynn!


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## g3rmanium

La§


----------



## Groff

La &#9658;


----------



## g3rmanium

La#


----------



## Groff

La&#8734;


----------



## Groff

La&#8734;+1!!11!!!


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Groff

La''


----------



## Groff

down


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

1.21 JIGAWATTS!!


----------



## g3rmanium

La²


----------



## Groff

La(


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Groff

65000!!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Lee

woot


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

Last edited by g3rmanium; Today at 12:05 PM. Reason: Shit.


----------



## Groff

THIS TEXT IS RED!


----------



## Lee

lunch time


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Last edited by g3rmanium; Today at 12:05 PM. Reason: Shit.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> THIS TEXT IS RED!



...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
NOT!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> lunch time


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

T T F N ta ta for now!

BBL GUISE! Baai!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> T T F N ta ta for now!
> 
> BBL GUISE! Baai!



You've been wonderful, Chris! 















fucker stealing my 65000...


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG!!! LOL


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



Any idea what's on the menu?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## D-EJ915

anon


----------



## Desecrated

god


----------



## D-EJ915

ohayooooo!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Idaho ?


----------



## wes225

dying fetus poopopopo



Desecrated said:


> Idaho ?


Udaho


----------



## D-EJ915

glodaho


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a ho ?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno


----------



## Lee

yo mama


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

lolops


----------



## Desecrated

os


----------



## D-EJ915

must...


----------



## Lee

do eet


----------



## Desecrated

duet


----------



## D-EJ915

gas


----------



## D-EJ915

coming


----------



## D-EJ915

out


----------



## D-EJ915

of


----------



## D-EJ915

my


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## D-EJ915

is


----------



## D-EJ915

toxic


----------



## HotRodded7321

WTF?!


----------



## Desecrated

I like toxic


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like toxic


----------



## HotRodded7321

I like ceeeeeeeeeeeeereal.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ass


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> toxic


----------



## HotRodded7321

I think Jeff's gonna win this damn thing...hope you like your sticker...bastard.


----------



## Desecrated

HotRodded7321 said:


> I think Jeff's gonna win this damn thing...hope you like your sticker...bastard.



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 65,051
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 19,360
D-EJ915 10,229
Desecrated 5,348
Alpo 3,656
Naren 2,780
Zepp88 2,729
Lee 2,439
TheMissing 2,422
playstopause 1,223
arnoroth661 1,185
Lucky Seven 1,052




My money is on germanium.


----------



## HotRodded7321

We shall see  sha'nt we?

But you make a good point, sir....good indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## g3rmanium

HotRodded7321 said:


> We shall see  sha'nt we?
> 
> But you make a good point, sir....good indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> My money is on germanium.



 Thanks Jonathan, I will prove to be worthy.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

La'


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## g3rmanium

La:


----------



## Lee

la


----------



## Lee

de


----------



## Lee

da


----------



## g3rmanium

la'


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee. Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

bad bwoy!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La(


----------



## Desecrated

tomato.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Lee. Wie gehts?



Mir gehts gut. Fühlst du dich besser?


----------



## g3rmanium

La)


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Mir gehts gut. Fühlst du dich besser?



Na net so recht. 

Aber ich hab jetzt immerhin etwas Ordentliches gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Na net so recht.
> 
> Aber ich hab jetzt immerhin etwas Ordentliches gegessen.





Wie lange hast du es gehabt?


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie lange hast du es gehabt?



Ähm seit letzter Woche Mittwoch ungefähr.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnah.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ähm seit letzter Woche Mittwoch ungefähr.



Hoffentlich soll es fast getan sein


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hoffentlich soll es fast getan sein



Jo ich hoffe, daß es übermorgen weg ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## SevenDeadly

Bongani mtshali, wafahamu kiengerezya?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

SevenDeadly said:


> Bongani mtshali, wafahamu kiengerezya?


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Desecrated

5,


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

65100!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## D-EJ915

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/51052-texas-metal-fest-56k.html#post922156


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## Nerina

Hi peeps!


----------



## Desecrated

Hej nerina!


----------



## HotRodded7321

alloooooo


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo hotrodded


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Raptor jesus works really hard.


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


> Jag vill ha en fågel.



Don't we all


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page


----------



## Nerina

its not a new page yet, is it?


----------



## Desecrated

He has his site browsing set up differently,


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


>



Damm right


----------



## progmetaldan

indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

lull


----------



## Randy

Cash moves everything around me. CREAM get the money.


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Randy

she might be with him, but shes thinking bout me
we don't go to the mall, we don't go out to eat
and all that we ever do is play in the sheets
smoke us a cigarette, and go back to sleep


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a we a we!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> la'll



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Morning



Good afternoon.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> we a we a we a we a we!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> FixE!d!



FixE!d!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

dff.


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> we a we a we a we a we!





Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Randy

Mazingos.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

Beans fucking bubble gum roxxorz.


----------



## g3rmanium

blaa.


----------



## Randy

Butterface.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Beans fucking bubble gum roxxorz.


----------



## Randy

Rocktron much?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


> Rocktron much?


 nothing wrong with that, lol


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah!!!


----------



## Randy

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahyeah


----------



## Randy

furries =/= arousing


----------



## D-EJ915

raep!!


----------



## Randy

RÆN ON YER PERÆD


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Hallo E-Lee!


----------



## Randy

What a fuck?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> What a fuck?



What a E?


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

1.,


----------



## g3rmanium

65200!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo E-Lee!



Hallo E-Johann!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> 65200!



FAIL.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

222


----------



## Kotex

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*



yes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

This is my happy face!


----------



## ZeroSignal

moar cowbell!!!


----------



## Desecrated

This is my happy face!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> moar cowbell!!!



YES O GOD YES!!!!


----------



## Lee

I think you're getting a little too much enjoyment out of that


----------



## ZeroSignal

"moar cowbell!!!" <-- tagged!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> I think you're not getting enough enjoyment out of that



Fixed.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I think you're getting a little too much enjoyment out of that



I could make a joke appropriate to that topic, but then I will just get banned


----------



## Lee

It's the 100k thread, who cares?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Lee said:


> It's the 100k thread, who cares?



Dude don't tempt him!


----------



## Lee

He's going to do it anyway


----------



## ZeroSignal

*sigh...*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> It's the 100k thread, who cares?



William Shatner, Chuck Norris and Henery hawk, the holy trinity.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> He's going to do it anyway



hell no, I'm a good and reformed boy now.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> hell no, I'm a good and reformed boy now.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Who the hell is henry hawk?


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


>



Thanks !


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Who the hell is henry hawk?



It's a cartoon figure from looney tunes that did KFC commercials.


----------



## Desecrated

So did shatner to, and I'm sure chuck norris eats at KFC.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> hell no, I'm a good and reformed boy now.



Lies!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Lies!



carrots!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> carrots!



Asparagus!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Asparagus!



I'll take 2


----------



## Kotex

ugh


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'll take 2



There's some leftover from dinner


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> There's some leftover from dinner



LEFTOVERS YAY!!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> LEFTOVERS YAY!!!!



Don't throw it out if it's still good


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Don't throw it out if it's still good



You come from a poor family to ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> You come from a poor family to ?



Somewhat. That's just what I was always raised to do.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> LEFTOVERS YAY!!!!



*OM NOM NOM NOM!*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Somewhat. That's just what I was always raised to do.



Same here, never throw anything away, put it in the freezer and save it for later


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Same here, never throw anything away, put it in the freezer and save it for later


----------



## Desecrated

And with freezer I mean a hole in the ground, under the snow, covered in rocks, so that the polarbears won't find it.


----------



## Lee

We don't have to worry about bears of any sort here


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a eskimo


----------



## D-EJ915

just got up from a nap


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm a eskimo



Well, living in northern Sweden makes that entirely possible for a good portion of the year


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> just got up from a nap



Best way to spend the day.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Well, living in northern Sweden makes that entirely possible for a good portion of the year



Sad but true.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Desecrated

Carrots!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Carrots!



Apples!


----------



## Desecrated

Tofu!


----------



## Desecrated

Well I'm off, I'm going to watch gremlins 2. 
bye.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

Gremlins 2 was horrible.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> FAIL.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



I lol'd very hard at this one.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> E!



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Tofu!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Gremlins 2 was horrible.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

It's the burger of doom.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's the
> 
> of doom.



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

64.13.192.0/18


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

80+


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## Michael

I'd hate to think what your post count would be if posts if Off Topic added to your post count.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> I'd hate to think what your post count would be if posts if Off Topic added to your post count.



I think that would rule.


----------



## g3rmanium

b0ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

t2


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

65300!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

d0.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## progmetaldan

hmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

r$


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> hmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## progmetaldan

???


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> ???



You got it!


----------



## progmetaldan

not really, just a fluke...


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> not really, just a fluke...


----------



## g3rmanium

rah!


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bammbamm

Wow, this thread is moving along since I last checked it.
WOOT.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bammbamm said:


> Wow, this thread is moving along since I last checked it.
> WOOT.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

*B!*


----------



## g3rmanium

t!


----------



## g3rmanium

g!


----------



## g3rmanium

ee!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

rah.


----------



## g3rmanium

_i!_


----------



## Groff

La.

"and bubble gum" Best. Tag. Ever.


----------



## Groff

heh heh heh...


----------



## Groff

Danglies....


----------



## g3rmanium

I/


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Where is Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## Bammbamm

g3rmanium said:


>



Ahh, I didn't realize it was _your_ thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

La'


----------



## g3rmanium

Bammbamm said:


> Ahh, I didn't realize it was _your_ thread.





I was just joking man. 

YOU'RE WELCOME IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E???


----------



## g3rmanium

gif89a


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## thebhef

This is the one that will break it.


----------



## thebhef

This is.


----------



## Desecrated

that was


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

SHE SAID NO!
I SAID ROOFIE!


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> SHE SAID NO!
> I SAID ROOFIE!
> THEN SHE SAID
> MMmmffff... *thud*



Fixed!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Fixed!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page =3


----------



## Desecrated

new post


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> new post


----------



## Randy

It's not that small... I can fit in at least three... probably four.


----------



## D-EJ915

zamzabar


----------



## Zepp88

levelhead86 said:


> It's not that small... I can fit in at least three... probably four.



I assure you, it's still a tight fit.


----------



## Zepp88

TheMissing said:


> Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann. 

Give me your Piranha.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> Give me your Piranha.



Its a 220 V version.

What are you willing to pay?


----------



## Zepp88

Damnit Europe!!!!! 

I would actually consider buying it, but it probably wouldn't be worth it to have it domesticated..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Damnit Europe!!!!!
> 
> I would actually consider buying it, but it probably wouldn't be worth it to have it domesticated..



Exactly. Tried eBay?


----------



## Zepp88

Nothing on there right now, besides new Voodu Valves. 

I wish somebody would buy my POD Pro


----------



## g3rmanium

wel...


----------



## g3rmanium

doesn't ss.org have a gear section?


----------



## Zepp88

....


----------



## Randy

I looked up piranhas the other day but got no results, but when I looked up "rocktron" and browsed, I saw 4 of them.


----------



## Lee

I'm tired.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm tired.



I have pants.


----------



## Zepp88

I live in an igloo


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I live in an igloo



My foot is in Idaho!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I have pants.



I don't


----------



## MorbidTravis

testicles


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I don't


----------



## Desecrated

MorbidTravis said:


> testicles



You have or have not ?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm often without pants as well.


----------



## Zepp88

levelhead86 said:


> I looked up piranhas the other day but got no results, but when I looked up "rocktron" and browsed, I saw 4 of them.



I shall do more in depth searching tonite.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Blech...


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> You have or have not ?



I have not pants testicles.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm often without pants as well.



I know


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I have not pants testicles.



Good for you!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Blech...



belch ?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> bla bla bla bla



Postwhore much ?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Postwhore much ?



Screw you


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Screw you



Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I'm often without pants as well.


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh another new page <33


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Don't mind if I do!



Mind if I join?


----------



## Zepp88

I hope Nerina is on tonight.


----------



## D-EJ915

yyy


----------



## D-EJ915

banana!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Mind if I join?



Please do.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I hope Nerina is on tonight.



yes.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> yyy



please do.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## MorbidTravis




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Yes


----------



## MorbidTravis

roar


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## MorbidTravis

down


----------



## Desecrated

sideways


----------



## MorbidTravis

good going you killed it turd


----------



## Desecrated

Sorry then


----------



## Lee

whatever


----------



## Desecrated

whoever


----------



## MorbidTravis

whereever


----------



## Desecrated

whenever


----------



## Lee

whenever


----------



## Desecrated

I'll be right here waiting for you


----------



## MorbidTravis

however, i will be too!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

teehee


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> teehee



Black green stockings.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## MorbidTravis

:rustycooley:


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to get some food.


----------



## MorbidTravis

your on to get us drinks


----------



## Nerina

HI KIDS!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Nerina.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Nerina

hi Des, Zepp,Lee!
What destruction have you guys been into huh?


----------



## Desecrated

I sent my foot to idaho


----------



## Blood Tempest

BOOBS!!!! BOOOOOOBBBSSS!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

I am without pants and living in an igloo.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee was flirting with my other personalities.


----------



## Nerina

!! And Im just drinking wine, jesus, how will I never keep up with you guys?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> !! And Im just drinking wine, jesus, how will I never keep up with you guys?



You need more tea.


----------



## Nerina

Looks like it 
So, why is Des's foot in Idaho?


----------



## Desecrated

It wanted to see snake river


----------



## Zepp88

We don't know.

I am Kate.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You need more tea.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We don't know.
> 
> I am Kate.


----------



## Nerina

Look! It now says 'Nerina is shredding to new heights' !!! YAY!!!


----------



## Zepp88

What are you shredding?


----------



## Desecrated

You have risen a level.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What are you shredding?



Pork rind


----------



## Nerina

Yup!! I am happy!


----------



## Desecrated

How come ?


----------



## Zepp88

Happy is good. 

My mood is complicated. 

I am Kate.


----------



## Nerina

I am happy, I dont know why tho.......


----------



## Desecrated

I'm dead

Not so bad, 

I am O2


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I am happy, I dont know why tho.......



Maybe you pwned some new arms today`


----------



## Nerina

LOL!


----------



## D-EJ915

teta


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> teta



I usually don't count that high.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I usually don't count that high.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

We need a new scratch smiley, something in the same color as the rest of them-


----------



## Nerina

what? lol


----------



## Desecrated

100k thread, bringer of serious topics.


----------



## Desecrated

Teta
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

* A vulgar word for breast in Spanish and Portuguese
* An affectionate word for grandmother in Arabic


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what? lol



colors, we need them.
coordinated.


----------



## Nerina

teta?


----------



## Desecrated

We don't need teta, we already have them.


----------



## Nerina

where?


----------



## Desecrated

Under our chin or in the retirement house depending on what culture we are.


----------



## Nerina

oh, um, ok......


----------



## Zepp88

Hmmm...maybe I need to pwn some things...


----------



## Nerina

no, I am the pwner of all things.......including Des's foot that is in Idaho......


----------



## Zepp88

I see. 

I am Kate.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

You can pwn my foot everyday. 

Both of you.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

I will do this.


----------



## Nerina

do it!


----------



## Desecrated

If the time was long, when nobody saw the fact that which, long travelled to which did not see anything, but your shade, still in and the moving the life of nothing, which, which at all was, does not go to bridge not to be heard over here necessities, to do, attaches her either on from the banks, but she is shifted not in thin air or is located in it. The life puts grass on difficult walls of eternal. 

Further gotten by those, which cannot affect February still the light at the end of the letters to see. It was selected by by this time, which stands averse before those, which do not need it. Samlet its name was, spoken these words of the truth, understood by those, which finds the secret within a secret, that by a secret by you is not hidden my foot sees not the queue, before the moon led, which is round of tera, however he sees the depths of humanity by the eye. Bestiality ruin the large forest of the lake, is weight no more from the ears, or the lungs, the calmest is gives in the bad trousers far of this dream. 

To reset while I me operate, key on my data base search routine, which new words everywhere appear, flashing lights night shine in my area, which disturbs the quiet humming of the fans the peace, which nobody, which one fights, at the magnetic will not request whisker no more, catches from this reality, not it at all however was condemned, straight around it sake this, no more by the hands of the God, does not see the anger of unholy, will two formed it however not this strength applying. 

Pancake.


----------



## Nerina

yes,  pancake.


----------



## Desecrated

I had curry wok for dinner, why didn't I do pancakes.


----------



## Zepp88

Just call me pankate.


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Just call me pankate.



I can relate to that, because I want to dip you in syrup and butter.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> uh huh!!



black green stockings


----------



## Desecrated

My fingers are slipping.


----------



## Desecrated

At 5 am the world looks like a William Gibson novel.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I can relate to that, because I want to dip you in syrup and butter.



This sounds filthy.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This sounds filthy.



You have to shower with lemonade juice to get it off, but other then that it's kinda fun, after a while you start sticking to each other, I love to lay still behind you and feel the syrup dripping of your body.


----------



## Desecrated

I play with your hair, when your asleep, you have your mouth half open and I gently stroke your lips, Your breathing is warm and it feels safe.


----------



## D-EJ915

arghh


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, :noballs:, and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, n>e, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## Desecrated

It's not your fault.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Zepp88

I feel like such a whore.


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

6*5555*


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel like such a whore.



why


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> why



 

Actually, I'm probably the furthest from a whore as someone can get...almost


----------



## Desecrated

Doing it for free


----------



## Splees

DRRAAAAINAGE 









actually he's too fat and looks nothing like DDL. 

looks more like labamba from conan.


----------



## Desecrated

labamba!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] goes to Narnia to fetch more tea [/action]


----------



## Splees

i need some meds, some tea would be nice too.


----------



## Zepp88

I dunno whether I wanna go "mmmm hotttttttt" or if I want to punch her in the face.


----------



## Desecrated

I Laughed when I saw her.


----------



## Zepp88

Kate is offended by the standards Avril has set for little girls. I'm gonna go get Tipper Gore so we can do something about this.



























































Tipper Gore is a bitch.


----------



## Desecrated

tipper gore is the reincarnation of god.


----------



## Desecrated

So is avril, and probably chuck norris to.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> tipper gore is the reincarnation of god.



God's a bitch.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So is avril, and probably chuck norris to.



Chuck Norris is the one true god.


----------



## Zepp88

Hillary Clinton is a mega-bitch.


----------



## Zepp88

Does Chuck Norris seem gay in the "Total Gym" adveritsements to anyone else?


----------



## Zepp88

On second thought, yes I will have the salad.


----------



## Zepp88

Who wants beaten eggs? Stand in line.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Does Chuck Norris seem gay in the "Total Gym" adveritsements to anyone else?



Not more then rob halford.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Not more then rob halford.


Total Gay.


----------



## Zepp88

MADNESS!!! MADNESS!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Postwhore much ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 35



Damn you, I wanted that one.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR1


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Faust.


----------



## g3rmanium

La


----------



## D-EJ915

ayau


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

_E!_


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

65600!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

$U


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Such deep reverence,
Far beyond the BLREGHAUSECHT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Such deep reverence,
> Far beyond the
> 
> !



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Is that a Big Mac?!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Meaty boobs


----------



## Desecrated

djef djef


----------



## Randy

Lung-holes.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Lung-holes.



I'll take 2!


----------



## Randy

*hands out lung-holes


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]receives them[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Is that a Big Mac?!



A cloned vegetarian Big Mac. With just two bun halves though.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> A cloned vegetarian Big Mac. With just two bun halves though.



Yummerific. Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Yummerific. Are you a vegetarian?



Yes.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Yes.



Ah. That'd explain a lot then......


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Ah. That'd explain a lot then......



What are you trying to say?


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jeff.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> What are you trying to say?



I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I think it speaks for itself.



My vegetarian clone Big Mac also speaks for its creator.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> My vegetarian clone Big Mac also speaks for its creator.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Nerina

Hi peeps!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Hi peeps!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Hi!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>



O Hai!



Desecrated said:


> Hi!



No headcap or paint? Shameful.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> O Hai!
> 
> 
> 
> No headcap or paint? Shameful.



You gotta keep it clean.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee, hallo Chris, hallo Jonathan!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

bier?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Lee, hallo Chris, hallo Jonathan!





Hoffentlich fuhlst du dich besser?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> bier?



Wo!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wo!?!



Das verrate ich dir, wenn du mir +rep gibst


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

hallo


----------



## Desecrated

*6*5*666*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

6070503


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

I can has hallo :yay:


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ghetto Style DJs!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

kbaing kbaing kbaing


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

65,6% off the way


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

new post


----------



## D-EJ915

poiun


----------



## Kotex

*fart*

Dude, weirdly enough. I just typed "fart" as a joke. But right after I posted it I did indeed fart, but then I almost shit in my pants


----------



## Zepp88

MANBEARPIG!!!!!


----------



## Splees




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Splees

ahahwhwahahhhahaa


sooo.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Splees

i swear there are no nakey men.


----------



## Zepp88

BITCHTITS


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

65700!


----------



## Splees

Bob?


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> Bob?



No, Bill, Bob's over there.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Na, schon einen Piranha gefunden?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Na, schon einen Piranha gefunden?



M.W. Tremblay - Guitars/Gear
Nicht noch, ich glaub erste daß^^


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/51389-ada-microcab-speaker-simulator.html


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> M.W. Tremblay - Guitars/Gear
> Nicht noch, ich glaub erste daß^^



Preamps are so 80s.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/51399-php-css-help.html


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Preamps are so 80s.



The 80s was all about having a nice rack


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The 80s was all about having a nice rack


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Are you ponded into dust, Mike?


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Are you ponded into dust, Mike?



Hard.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning



Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hard.



Hammer smashed face, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hammer smashed face, Mike?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

g!


----------



## Zepp88

PHP/CSS sucks.


----------



## g3rmanium

und sonst?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PHP/CSS sucks.



NO!

Only PHP sucks.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> NO!
> 
> Only PHP sucks.



Ahso...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> und sonst?



FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!
FREI FICKEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!
> FREI FICKEN!



Ja, bitte!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, bitte!


----------



## progmetaldan

G'day. I speak Australian...


----------



## g3rmanium

oi.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## Desecrated

uji


----------



## D-EJ915

done with those 2 classes, got an A in both yaay!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> done with those 2 classes, got an A in both yaay!!!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbb


----------



## D-EJ915

balls ftl


----------



## Desecrated

yeah balls suck


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yeah balls suck


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> yeah suck balls


----------



## Groff

fuck beans and bubble gum


----------



## Groff

Danglies


----------



## g3rmanium

jjj


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Danglies



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

vv00.


----------



## g3rmanium

doff.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow....it's amazing how dull this thread's become


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

nitelightboy said:


> Wow....it's amazing how dull this thread's become


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

c1


----------



## g3rmanium

C$


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Groff

Meow!


----------



## D-EJ915

up, yeah!!


----------



## D-EJ915

teeter


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

postage


----------



## Splees




----------



## MorbidTravis

ew


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Groff

Nyu!


----------



## D-EJ915

gahwa


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## Desecrated

twang


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy McKee is awesome.


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

argo


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

And apparently no Rusty Cooley.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And apparently no Rusty Cooley.



Kinda lame, I think.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

22.22 pm


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh ins Bett.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

pos6


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

HI guys


----------



## D-EJ915

anal pillaging!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> anal pillaging!



Sure, why not.


----------



## Desecrated

5200


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

5555


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 65,826
User Name Posts
I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley 19,663
D-EJ915 10,276
Desecrated 5,555
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 2,785
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,480
TheMissing 2,438
playstopause 1,223
arnoroth661 1,186
Lucky Seven 1,052
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 741
levelhead86 734
yevetz 693
loktide 538
ZeroSignal 520
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
Apophis 393
HotRodded7321 391
Nerina 384


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

damnit im on the bottom, i better post more!!


----------



## Jason

IN YO MUTHAFUCKING ASS BITCH


----------



## Nerina

Post! Before I turn into a pumpkin.....


----------



## Zepp88

pumpkin.


----------



## budda

im in shock that this thread has so few posts, how long has it been in existence?

and i dont like pumpkin pie..


----------



## Zepp88

budda said:


> im in shock that this thread has so few posts, how long has it been in existence?
> 
> and i dont like pumpkin pie..


----------



## Desecrated

budda said:


> im in shock that this thread has so few posts, how long has it been in existence?
> 
> and i dont like pumpkin pie..



01-13-2007

That's because there is about 10 guys that post, which is kinda funky on a forum with thousands of members.

And pumpkin pie tastes weird.


----------



## Splees

pumpkin pie is tasty..
this is also mighty yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Zepp88

WTF?


----------



## Splees

enjoy a nice snack.


----------



## Michael

That is disturbing.


----------



## Desecrated

I like it


----------



## Zepp88

I can has Logic Express?


----------



## thebhef

BOOSH! Post 100,000! 

I win.


----------



## Splees

no... you can haz thez


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Splees

HEY, we don't tollerate that kind of *CRAP* around here.


----------



## thebhef

Splees said:


>


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight


----------



## Splees

thebhef said:


>














I WAS JUST JOKING.


----------



## thebhef

What would jesus do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Splees

what would YOU do? eh?

if you really want an answer....


----------



## thebhef

Fruit salad?


----------



## Splees

hahah I see. I see what you did.


----------



## thebhef

I was hoping that you would.


----------



## Splees

mmhmkmkmhm













i enjoy posting images for everyone to enjoy...


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Splees

LOL.


----------



## thebhef

The horror!


----------



## Splees

it's almost four am up in this BI. i'm going to bed.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol



Thats scary, I just wrote lol on msn and the first thing I see when I come in here is another lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol!


----------



## D-EJ915

I was talking with my friend katie last night and we were thinking about how many times we had said lol, it was a lot


----------



## Desecrated

LoL is dangerous


----------



## D-EJ915

teeter


----------



## yevetz

&#1081;&#1086;&#1087; &#1090;&#1074;&#1072;&#1102; &#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072; &#1073;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100;........


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Splees

SECKS!


----------



## D-EJ915

mopl


----------



## Desecrated

mist


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> IN YO MUTHAFUCKING ASS BITCH



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## Desecrated

d!


----------



## Splees

oh no, NOT D!


----------



## Desecrated

Hell yes, D! is official.


----------



## ZeroSignal

My friend (very important to me too) just got into a car crash... 

:crywithworry:


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## budda




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

pancake!!!


----------



## Splees

D-primez


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

cupcake!


----------



## Zepp88

A view so cruel


----------



## budda

your face!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, D! is official.


----------



## ZeroSignal

She says she's ok... But...


----------



## g3rmanium

ww


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

E what the fuck is up with your username?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> She says she's ok... But...



In Europe, we have this thing called bicycles.


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Johann. You've been owned.


----------



## g3rmanium

bäp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Johann. You've been owned.



Yes, by some retard who thought this is funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

muffin


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Le croissant, le croissant.


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yyy


----------



## g3rmanium

ppp


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Yyy



YYZ?


----------



## D-EJ915

squeezley wheezley


----------



## g3rmanium

Flashlight!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> YYZ?



Listening to Waking the Cadaver (thanks Stitch ).


----------



## g3rmanium

tät.


----------



## g3rmanium

byy


----------



## Lee

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Listening to Waking the Cadaver (thanks Stitch ).



I'm listening to...dinner being cooked downstairs


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz!


----------



## g3rmanium

döb.


----------



## g3rmanium

d!


----------



## D-EJ915

chicken soup


----------



## ZeroSignal

Blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech


----------



## Lee

Cake


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech



+1


----------



## yevetz

/\


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> Blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech



Yes.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh god I've created a monster!!!


----------



## Splees




----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech blech



^ Monster


----------



## Nerina

OMG!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nerina said:


> OMG!



There's a special circle of hell reserved for me!


----------



## budda

well, that was long!

i may get disowned by my great grandmother for my piercing


----------



## Groff

budda said:


> well, that was long!
> 
> i may get disowned by my great grandmother for my piercing



That happened to me a few years ago, except it was because of my long hair.


----------



## ZeroSignal

"I'm worried about my Nan. I'm thinking if she falls when no one's around does she make a sound...?"


----------



## D-EJ915

ummm overkill, much?


----------



## Lee

YAH BITCH YAH!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

post...


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## progmetaldan

night...


----------



## Splees

i just finished watching no country for old men. ...


----------



## Hawksmoor

booooooring, overhyped! lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## El Caco

howdy 100kers long time no see


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

dd.


----------



## Michael

What's the deal with your name?


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

Michael said:


> What's the deal with your name?



Someone thought it's funny.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like candy


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

MF_Kitten said:


> i like candy


----------



## El Caco

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Someone thought it's funny.



We all think it's funny


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> We all think it's funny



I don't see why fucking with other people's info is funny but there you go.


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## Desecrated

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> I don't see why fucking with other people's info is funny but there you go.



Have you PM:ed chris ?


----------



## g3rmanium

toll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Have you PM:ed chris ?



Yes, he said I should talk to Drew. Drew hasn't answered yet.


----------



## ZeroSignal

It's really funny but I don't think people should do it really...


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Yes, he said I should talk to Drew. Drew hasn't answered yet.



And he never will!  Just ask Stitch...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> And he never will!  Just ask Stitch...



Maybe if I offer Chris a free security audit of sevenstring.org, he will take care of the problem?


----------



## g3rmanium

g.,


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Maybe if I offer Chris a free security audit of sevenstring.org, he will take care of the problem?


----------



## g3rmanium

pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Am Gay For Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Want To Have Gay (ie Homosexual) Relations With Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


>


----------



## Jason

PIIHB


----------



## ZeroSignal

Jason said:


> PIIHB



 Twice!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

zap.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## ZeroSignal

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOQ!


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

66000!


----------



## ZeroSignal

blech


----------



## g3rmanium

dd


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

woff.


----------



## g3rmanium

dogs o'tha world unite!


----------



## Desecrated

661 more to go


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 661 more to go



I want 66666.


----------



## Desecrated

posryujk


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I want 66666.



Welcome to the club


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des!


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Welcome to the club



In which I'm the only member.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

hi nerina


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> In which I'm the only member.



You wish


----------



## g3rmanium

*D*S*L*


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You wish



You. Will. Die.


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You. Will. Die.



You will get a kitty and 2 socks from adidas, then someone will hug you in public and 3 dozen pigeons will stay at your parents home.


----------



## g3rmanium

c00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You will get a kitty and 2 socks from adidas, then someone will hug you in public and 3 dozen pigeons will stay at your parents home.



 You will NEVER get 66666!


----------



## g3rmanium

NEVER!


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## Desecrated

uopiuojghoikg


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## Nerina

Hi Mister E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Hi Mister E!



Salut Nerina, ca va?


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR!


----------



## Nerina

Bien g3ranium, et tu?


----------



## El Caco

Morning.


----------



## Nerina

Morning


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Nerina

whats up peeps?


----------



## Desecrated

Thinking about taking a shower


----------



## D-EJ915

tonight!


----------



## thebhef

Don't you do it!


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Bien g3ranium, et tu?



Oui, moi aussi. Je viens de manger des nouilles avec tofu.


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

täff.


----------



## El Caco

Thinking about working today.

Yay for procrastination.


----------



## g3rmanium

de.


----------



## g3rmanium

co.


----------



## g3rmanium

null0rzZ


----------



## g3rmanium

DJ DIESELBOY!


----------



## Desecrated

dizel dj boy


----------



## g3rmanium

EE


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> dizel dj boy


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## Nerina

sorry i double posted


----------



## Nerina

^ I has no ears, I cant hear you.


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

aww


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> ^ I has no ears, I cant hear you.



I'll post ears with mail, you can has them then.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>





:epicwin:


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## budda

WOW an epic win emoticon! holy shit!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



La?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> La?



5588


----------



## zimbloth

Chance favors the prepared mind.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

zimbloth said:


> Chance favors the prepared mind.



Chance favors electro funk.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16,


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

1ß.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4-


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

66100!


----------



## progmetaldan

do you just sit here in this thread all day?


----------



## Desecrated

We all do


----------



## Lee

well, most of us do


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah but the missing is everybody


----------



## budda

i dont.


----------



## Desecrated

budda said:


> i dont.



your astral self does.


----------



## Lee

Tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i´m thinking about what agile i´m GASsing for the most... ím suddenly all over that 7 string septor, the black flamed maple 727 thingy, with the maple board...

what do you guys think it would cost to get another color on an agile? i´m really curious about that... and what if i want a 28" scale, or 28.625" or whatever scale, what do you imagine it would add to the cost?


----------



## Lee

arg


----------



## Desecrated

MF_Kitten said:


> i´m thinking about what agile i´m GASsing for the most... ím suddenly all over that 7 string septor, the black flamed maple 727 thingy, with the maple board...
> 
> what do you guys think it would cost to get another color on an agile? i´m really curious about that... and what if i want a 28" scale, or 28.625" or whatever scale, what do you imagine it would add to the cost?



Another color then black, vad är det som är norskt med det ?


----------



## MF_Kitten

it´s transparent black over flamed maple! 

og for faen, norskt er grimt sort metal! selvsagt er det norskt med svart! 

and with the maple fretboard, i´m not sure what would and what wouldn´t work.. i like the way the fretboard "collides" with the trans black finish and black headstock though, like there´s a bright block of something in between to black blocks of something... i like it 

i´m thinking either a deep purple (HAH!) finish, like the one i´ve seen someone get here before, or that tribal green finish that everyone loves (including me)...

i was going to get that AB-3500 baritone, the 6-string, with the tribal green and blah blah blah. great guitar, but then i saw the 7-string, and my cherry popped. twice. my anal cherry...

so, i´m thinking that if i could get the 727 in either 28" or 28.625" (or whatever it is) scale, that would double-pwn... it´d be a 728!


----------



## Desecrated

Send him a mail and ask. 

I love the black top with the maple neck, I would not have it in any other color, but the scale would be nice. 

But wait until you get your baritone from sherman, we still don't know if we will like baitones


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## MF_Kitten

i started off playing the 5-string bass... no 4-string or guitar, just right on to 5 string bass... and i can double any guitar parts i make, and i´ve recorded lots of guitar riffs on my bass instead of my guitar, because i like the drop E tuning and stuff...

so no worries about handling baritones!


----------



## Desecrated

MF_Kitten said:


> i started off playing the 5-string bass... no 4-string or guitar, just right on to 5 string bass... and i can double any guitar parts i make, and i´ve recorded lots of guitar riffs on my bass instead of my guitar, because i like the drop E tuning and stuff...
> 
> so no worries about handling baritones!



There is a small difference between a bass-string and a guitar string, I have a 5-string bass to, but I don't know if I want to compare them to each other. It's going to be fun.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Desecrated said:


> There is a small difference between a bass-string and a guitar string, I have a 5-string bass to, but I don't know if I want to compare them to each other. It's going to be fun.



not just talking strings, bucko! 

i used to be a bassist, it´s what i started out as... i don´t care what baritone guitars feel like, i want the scale length! 

i´ve played guitar parts on the bright strings of the 5 string too though, and i like it


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a bit afraid that the thin strings are going to sound bad or feel bad, I really do think that the lower strings are going to feel and sound better, but I'm uncertain about the thin strings, and I'm kinda uncertain if it's eve possible to have a 7-string that isen't fanned fret.


----------



## Splees

i fear the romans may have taken my doctor.


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> i fear the romans may have taken my doctor.



Yeah, they do that sometimes.


----------



## MF_Kitten

romans took my doctor too...

anyways, meshuggah tunes to Eb on 30" scale with a .09 string... shouldn´t be a problem! 

remember that as the scale length increases, so does the string flexibility! and the tone is more bell-like and piano-ish in it´s timbre, a quality i like alot


----------



## El Caco

That bolt on 727 sure is nice.


----------



## El Caco

Shit I mean the interceptor, but the 727 you mentioned is also awesome. I want the interceptor with that 727 top.


----------



## Shotglass

It's about time I post in here.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

I dunno, there can be some weird happenings in this thread


----------



## Shotglass

I'd go back and read them for myself, but long thread is looooooong.

Too long to read.


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt

I just got back...from a dude's place I know


----------



## Desecrated

I was just brutally awoken by my dog.


----------



## Michael

I'm eating musk sticks.


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


> I'm eating musk sticks.



Whats' that?


----------



## Michael




----------



## Desecrated

oooo pink


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael

Mmmm, MAN, these are good.


----------



## Desecrated

Everything that is bad for you is good.


----------



## El Caco

Maybe NWS


----------



## El Caco

Again possibly NWS


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

lall.


----------



## g3rmanium

daff.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## El Caco

P&#10048;


----------



## Desecrated

506 more


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 506 more



You will *not* post #66666.


----------



## Desecrated

I see that your name been changed again.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I see that your name been changed again.



By some retard, yes.


----------



## Desecrated

I Will Learn To Say 'Please' said:


> You will *not* post #66666.



None of us will, we're not awake at that time.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> None of us will, we're not awake at that time.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> None of us will, we're not awake at that time.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Learn To Say 'Please' said:


> By some retard, yes.



Dude you are not here to make friends, are you?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude you are not here to make friends, are you?



Seriously, is fucking with other people's details cool or funny? I don't think so.


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Learn To Say 'Please' said:


> Seriously, is fucking with other people's details cool or funny? I don't think so.



No, you're right. It's not.


----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> No, you're right. It's not.



It's actually quite gh3y.


----------



## progmetaldan

fff


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> fff


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## ZeroSignal

Garkleh?


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Garkleh?



plop'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## g3rmanium

vvv0


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Learn To Say 'Please' said:


> plop'd.



Garkleh ber?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Garkleh ber?


----------



## g3rmanium

c00.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

_u7_


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## Randy

Fucking with people's names.


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

\_\_|


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Pizdetz!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## Desecrated

2222222222


----------



## Groff

3333333333333333


----------



## g3rmanium

--


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

b_b_b


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Randy

*more..?!

MORE..?!

MORE!?!?!?!?*


----------



## D-EJ915

MOAR!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!



blawr!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Moar oar lezz?


----------



## g3rmanium

tzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Moar oar lezz?



Moar plox!


----------



## Lee

Damn Johann. Who did you piss off?


----------



## Randy

Take Five. Lunch. Sandwiches. Bologna. Oscar Myer. Oscar Wilde. Gene Wilder. Willy Wonka. Candy Bars. Take Five.


----------



## g3rmanium

Johann Burkard


----------



## ZeroSignal

tsop


----------



## ZeroSignal

I Will Learn To Say 'Please' said:


> Johann Burkard



:wtf:


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Damn Johann. Who did you piss off?



I guess it's .


----------



## Randy

Pissing off mods never ends well.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

NSFW via language:


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Pissing off mods never ends well.



Where did I piss off mods?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



Best Win Evar!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


>



Holy fuck! 

Nerina has a new profile picture!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

nerina lolz


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

With your powers combined, I am Captian Planet!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## D-EJ915

waseasesutrd


----------



## D-EJ915

anal juice


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm watching the forumspy lol


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal juice



Is it flowing in you, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm watching the forumspy lol



hi jeff.


----------



## Randy

I'm watching the 4-some spy.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Randy

:hightophaircutwithlightningboltsshavedintothesides:


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> I'm watching the 4-some spy.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm watching goats.


----------



## Desecrated

806786757g


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm watching goats.



Scouting tonight's orgy members?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Scouting tonight's orgy members?



How ever did you know


----------



## Lee

I've seen your orgies


----------



## Lee

These sunflower seeds are really good


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> These sunflower seeds are really good



For the orgy ?


----------



## Lee

If you want to. I've got a whole bag of them. I'm sure they'll be incorporated in some weird way.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> If you want to. I've got a whole bag of them. I'm sure they'll be incorporated in some weird way.



O hell yes.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> O hell yes.



Stick it in, pull it out, stick it in, pull it out.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I got pokémon pearl, woot


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I got pokémon pearl, woot



Your manliness just dropped 2 points


----------



## D-EJ915

dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway


----------



## progmetaldan

wick


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Splees

ooga booga


----------



## progmetaldan

anti-post


----------



## Desecrated

no cheese


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> :wtf:



What do you want, my site is totally SFW!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway



 Sigged.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Splees

i want a quadstacker or something.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> i want a quadstacker or something.



+rep!


----------



## Splees

i'm not even joking, i want one bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Splees




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

366 left


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 366 left





I will pwn 66666.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan!


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

dd


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## g3rmanium

w00!


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

it


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> post



Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

Left


----------



## Groff

Northwest


----------



## Groff

Nerina is teh roxorz


----------



## Groff

Johann is still the lord and master.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Garkleh?


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Garkleh?



Gorlanx brand Pea Soup.

mmmm... slimey.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Johann is still the lord and master.



+rep!

































































































































































La.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Lee

La?


----------



## Randy

Never been a fan of Dave's voice, but he sounds terrible in this clip:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt"!


----------



## Randy

kbaing mismatched nerina apparently faster secret taco.


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

your johnson


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> your johnson



I can has?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> La?



No, E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> No, E!



E?


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



No. Just.

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> No. Just.
> 
> E.



E!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> No. Just.
> 
> E.



Well. That explains a lot.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

I know how to drop F bombs!


----------



## Groff

Fart you fart head!


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Fart you fart head!



Where? When?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Well. That explains a lot.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



La?


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yes!!


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## D-EJ915

E!!


----------



## D-EJ915

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

e!!


----------



## D-EJ915

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

päff.


----------



## D-EJ915

a!


----------



## D-EJ915

a!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice one, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

A!!


----------



## D-EJ915

b!


----------



## g3rmanium

vv


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> b! b! b! b!



Looking to regain your past form, hm?


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! 

having 2 clipboards makes this really easy


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

dinner time

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



and apparently a severed head with a tea light candle in one eye socket, and a box of alka seltzer in the other.


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm after getting some really fucked up texts from my friend... 

I'm trying hard not to panic or freak out...


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!


----------



## D-EJ915

I filled up the post reply thing with 10 lines


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm after getting some really fucked up texts from my friend...
> 
> I'm trying hard not to panic or freak out...


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Mattmc74

Burp!


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Randy

*turns on the stove and begins frying eggs


----------



## D-EJ915

levelhead86 said:


> *turns on the stove and begins frying eggs


yay!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Wow that friend must be wasted...


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b! b!



You took the 66666 ;(


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> You took the 66666 ;(


 and 200 posts in either direction


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Zepp88

PANTS


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> PANTS



I'm wearing none.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> I'm wearing none.



Wow, I haven't defragged in years.


----------



## Nerina

Defragged?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Defragged?



Have you seen my pants?


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Nerina.


----------



## Nerina

Hello Zepp!
No, why whats wrong with your pants?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hello Zepp!
> No, why whats wrong with your pants?



How's things?



The pants....they seem to have hidden themselves, I can't find them.


----------



## Desecrated

I have them


----------



## Desecrated

Hi gang


----------



## Nerina

I see, Des has stolen them, Hi Des! Why have you taken Zepp's pants?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have them



Oh...yes...that's right.

Bring them by will you?


----------



## Desecrated

No problem


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I see, Des has stolen them, Hi Des! Why have you taken Zepp's pants?



I'm not sure 

I remember bits and peices, all weird.


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## Nerina

Des, you should have said "Ten million or the pants get it!"


----------



## Zepp88

They already might have gotten it.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I see, Des has stolen them, Hi Des! Why have you taken Zepp's pants?



I miss his smell.


----------



## Desecrated

Sorry for taking so long to respond, the forum is running low as hell for me right now.


----------



## Zepp88

Brewing tea all day makes you smell nice.


----------



## Nerina

my post went through late, ok fellow rebels, I have to go, I just realised what time it was, lets take over more threads in the future, yes? I'll never forget the thread with ibizzle, that was great hahaha


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sorry for taking so long to respond, the forum is running low as hell for me right now.



Same here  

Blame Drew.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Sorry for taking so long to respond, the forum is running low as hell for me right now.



me too, I dont know whats going on


----------



## Desecrated

Bye nerina.-


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Brewing tea all day makes you smell nice.



True


----------



## Nerina

beybye


----------



## Desecrated

06.06 am, I think it's time for dinner soon.


----------



## Zepp88

Dinner in the AM? You Swedes are fucked up.


----------



## Zepp88

Dinner in the AM? You Swedes are fucked up.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

I sense a great disturbance in Canada.


Celine Dion farted.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dinner in the AM? You Swedes are fucked up.



Well I've been awake since last evening so it's about time to eat.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Well I've been awake since last evening so it's about time to eat.



You have a fucked up schedule too?  

I've been up since 11:00 am yesterday, it's 2:38 am right now, and I don't get off work until 7:00am.


----------



## Desecrated

I have a 25 hour clock, so about 10 days in a month I'm all backwards.


----------



## Desecrated

Your on ss.org while on your work, that must be a boring work


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have a 25 hour clock, so about 10 days in a month I'm all backwards.



 

I had a major issue when I was younger, I refused to beleive in time. It doesn't exist.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Your on ss.org while on your work, that must be a boring work



I answer phones and play the role of ZOMG COMPUTAR GOD for idiots.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I answer phones and play the role of ZOMG COMPUTAR GOD for idiots.



Interaction with other people....

I rather have a vasectomy


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Interaction with other people....
> 
> I rather have a vasectomy



I have very few friends outside of this forum. 


I would have a vasectomy when the time comes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have very few friends outside of this forum.
> 
> 
> I would have a vasectomy when the time comes.



Everybody above 20 years old have very few friends, and if they say they do they are either lying or counting there coworkers.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Everybody above 20 years old have very few friends, and if they say they do they are either lying or counting there coworkers.



The only person I've hung out with lately has been my awesome friend Betsy


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> E!



We both missed the 66666


----------



## Zepp88

I wanna go home and go to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wanna go home and go to sleep.



Just go, tell the boss that you just got a PHIB


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Just go, tell the boss that you just got a PHIB



I might need a doctors note for that.


----------



## Desecrated

I can write one for you.


----------



## Zepp88

Write me a few prescriptions while you're at it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Write me a few prescriptions while you're at it.



viagra?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> viagra?



Sure, and Vicodin


----------



## Desecrated

Sure why not, especially in that order. 

-dady why are you taking viagra
- because your mother is getting fat
- then why the vicodin 
- for the other 23 hours of day when we don't shag.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sure why not, especially in that order.
> 
> -dady why are you taking viagra
> - because your mother is getting fat
> - then why the vicodin
> - for the other 23 hours of day when we don't shag.



This is the best thing I've read all night. Thank you Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats what I'm here for, cheering up the elves of our community.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats what I'm here for, cheering up the elves of our community.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Splees

asl


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> asl



Male 20 Right here.


----------



## Desecrated

androgynous 126 year old polarbear


----------



## Zepp88

Polarbears


----------



## Splees

> Male 20 Right here.


i'm going to be 20 on saturday 





> androgynous 126 year old polarbear


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You took the 66666 ;(


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> and 200 posts in either direction


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wow, I haven't defragged in years.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## Desecrated

ED!


----------



## g3rmanium

rr


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ED!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

All D's have balls


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no defrag.


----------



## g3rmanium

vv


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no defrag.



And apparently insane fragmentation.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently insane fragmentation.



And apparently *nix is needed


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## Zepp88

(.)(.)


----------



## Desecrated

and apparently no kernel


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> and apparently no kernel



And apparently massive memory leaks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently *nix is needed



And apparently try XFS.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently try XFS.



And apparently a URL link is needed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently massive memory leaks.



And apparently a hotplate in Drews ass.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently a hotplate in Drews ass.



And apparently it fits.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently a URL link is needed.



And apparently you can use a search engine.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently it fits.


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently you can use a search engine.



And apparently fuck you.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh...a filesystem....boringpants...


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently a hotplate in Drews ass.



And apparently a future ban in progress.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And apparently a future ban in progress.



And apparently Jon knows a lot about bans.


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently fuck you.



And apparently fuck you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh...a filesystem....boringpants...


----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>





I always just use ext3.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I always just use ext3.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Mach die Ledenhosen an.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mach die Ledenhosen an.



Du meinst anziehen?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du meinst anziehen?



Ja, ich bin ein Scheiß Ami, ich gucke die Glockenspiel an und mach fotos mit mein Camera vor deiner Haus. 























































































































































EGAL!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

bß


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> EGAL!!!!!



Oh ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

<<>>


----------



## g3rmanium

;;;;


----------



## Zepp88

I need to steal Skinny Puppys drum samples.


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I need to steal Skinny Puppys drum samples.



Drum samples for the epic win.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Drum samples for the epic win.



I just got logic and an axiom 49.


----------



## g3rmanium

dddd


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I just got logic and an axiom 49.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lall.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>




sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links groups image host 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off Topic » 100k Reply Contest
»
Reply to Thread



Welcome, Desecrated
New Messages: 0 / 17
User CP - My Profile - Inbox 

Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Thread: 100k Reply Contest Reply to Thread
Logged in as Desecrated
Title:

Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Fonts
Arial
Arial Black
Arial Narrow
Book Antiqua
Century Gothic
Comic Sans MS
Courier New
Fixedsys
Franklin Gothic Medium
Garamond
Georgia
Impact
Lucida Console
Lucida Sans Unicode
Microsoft Sans Serif
Palatino Linotype
System
Tahoma
Times New Roman
Trebuchet MS
Verdana


Sizes
1
2
3
4
5
6
7









Undo

Redo

Decrease Size
Increase Size

Switch Editor Mode
Bold

Italic

Underline

Align Left

Align Center

Align Right

Ordered List

Unordered List

Decrease Indent

Increase Indent

Insert Link

Remove Link

Insert Email Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Wrap [HTML] tags around selected text
> [quote="g3rmanium, post: 942747"]:blahblah:[/QUOTE]
> Smilies
> :hbang:	:squint:	:scream:
> :metal:	:noway:	:yesway:
> :idea:	:shred:	:fawk:
> :nuts:	:nono:	:cool:
> :scratch:	:rolleyes:	:spock:
> :bowdown:	:mad:	:agreed:
> :realmad:	:lol:	:wavey:
> :wallbash:	:noplease:	:eek:
> :evil:	:flame:	:ugh:
> [More]
> Post Icons
> You may choose an icon for your message from the following list:
> No icon     		Post 		Thumbs down 		Wink 		Red face 		Talking 		Unhappy 		Angry
> Smile 		Cool 		Question 		Exclamation 		Lightbulb 		Arrow 		Thumbs up
> Trackback
> Send Trackbacks to (Separate multiple URLs with spaces):
> 
> Additional Options
> Miscellaneous Options
> Show your signature
> Automatically parse links in text
> Automatically retrieve titles from external links
> Disable smilies in text
> Attach Files
> Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd ptb txt zip
> Thread Subscription
> Notification Type:
> 
> Topic Review (Newest First)
> Today 11:04 AM
> g3rmanium
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Zepp88 View Post
> Today 11:03 AM
> Desecrated 	post
> Today 11:02 AM
> g3rmanium 	lall.
> Today 10:48 AM
> Zepp88
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> Today 10:46 AM
> g3rmanium
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Zepp88 View Post
> Today 10:46 AM
> g3rmanium 	bb
> Today 10:42 AM
> Zepp88
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> Today 10:41 AM
> g3rmanium
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Zepp88 View Post
> I just got logic and an axiom 49.
> Today 10:38 AM
> g3rmanium 	dddd
> Today 10:35 AM
> Zepp88
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> Drum samples for the epic win.
> I just got logic and an axiom 49.
> This thread has more than 10 replies. Click here to review the whole thread.
> 
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> vB code is On
> Smilies are On
> [IMG] code is On
> HTML code is Off
> Trackbacks are On
> Pingbacks are On
> Refbacks are On
> 
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
> Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
> Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> 
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> 
> RSS  Add to My Yahoo!  Add to iGoogle
> Page generated in 1.31729 seconds with 15 queries


----------



## Zepp88

I'm incredibly tired.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm incredibly tired.



Tried sleeping?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Tried sleeping?






I'm at work.


----------



## g3rmanium

mmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm at work.



That's what I was talking about. 

You could also browse my blog. Read some 20 pages or so. Should be boring/entertaining.


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## g3rmanium

>>


----------



## g3rmanium

<<


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> That's what I was talking about.
> 
> You could also browse my blog. Read some 20 pages or so. Should be boring/entertaining.





Code:


Fuck that.


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Fuck that.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Wub the bunny


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wub the bunny



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt!!!



Nice posting spree, Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

66700!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

up!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoooo!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

c=0


----------



## g3rmanium

b66


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

c00.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

almost 67000


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## D-EJ915

B!


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B!


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## D-EJ915

B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B! B!


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

67000!!!


----------



## Groff

Hooray!

/Zoidberg


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!


----------



## Splees

moo moo muh-choo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice one, Jonathan.


----------



## Splees

sss-PUH-leezUH.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Splees

i had cookies and milk for breakfast a few minutes ago. now i've got some killer bubbles going on in my stomach.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

|||


----------



## D-EJ915

[email protected]#~


----------



## g3rmanium

\_\\_


----------



## g3rmanium

\_\_|


----------



## g3rmanium

v00


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

µµ


----------



## Blood Tempest

I LIKE TURTLES!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blood Tempest said:


> I LIKE TURTLES!



+rep


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Randy

I like eating poop sandwiches.


----------



## g3rmanium

XXX


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I like eating poop sandwiches.



+rep


----------



## g3rmanium

vvv


----------



## g3rmanium

boff.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> +rep



That explains a lot. 




























































+rep


----------



## D-EJ915

cum on!


----------



## g3rmanium

b=


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> cum on!



on what?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> cum on!



Feck off.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## Randy

Tuck them behind your ears and nobody will notice. Also, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Tuck them behind your ears and nobody will notice. Also, E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



Win Up To $5,555.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbbbbb


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Lee?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E, Lee?



Yes. I think you would tend to ?


----------



## Randy

Paging Mr. Lee. Your car is ready in the tire center. Paging Mr. Lee.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Paging Mr. Lee. Your car is ready in the tire center. Paging Mr. Lee.



Wait a second....my tires are still good! I sense deception!


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!!


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Wait a second....my tires are still good! I sense deception!



*places bucket full of slime atop door, slightly ajar


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *places bucket full of slime atop door, slightly ajar


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/52016-fs-lundgren-m7-bridge.html


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/52016-fs-lundgren-m7-bridge.html



If I had $$$, I'd be all over that. What's the main difference between that and the Nailbomb you're getting?


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> *places bucket full of slime atop door, slightly ajar



I knew it!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> If I had $$$, I'd be all over that. What's the main difference between that and the Nailbomb you're getting?



Nailbomb has less output and has an Alnico V magnet. The M7 was a little too hot for my tastes is all. It's an amazing pickup, but not for me.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



I knew you were in on it, you summabitch


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I knew you were in on it, you summabitch



You have no idea how deep this goes.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> You have no idea how deep this goes.




I knew it all along.






*This oddly ties into the spy novel that Lee is reading


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> *This oddly ties into the spy novel that Lee is reading



...more than you can even imagine.


----------



## Desecrated

cream


----------



## Randy

get the money... dollar dollar bill ya'll.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> get the money... dollar dollar bill ya'll.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

OH YAH!!


----------



## Randy

Take it all off, but leave on your danglies. Those are sexy.


----------



## smueske

OMG, this is still going on, eh?


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Randy

smueske said:


> OMG, this is still going on, eh?



If you took the time to read the tags, you'd know this is an "ever ending thread"


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I knew you were in on it, you summabitch


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Skankin' to the Beat


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Moar danglies!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Moar danglies!!!



In la?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'.d


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

<div>


----------



## g3rmanium

<la>


----------



## D-EJ915

zzzz!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

<la>la</la>


----------



## g3rmanium

b00


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> ggg



You naughty, naughty Germans.


----------



## g3rmanium

d00


----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> You naughty, naughty Germans.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Stitch

[action=Stitch]throws off Johann's post count. [/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> [action=Stitch]throws off Johann's post count. [/action]


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

rr


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


>


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Randy

Holy cow! Bobby rules!


----------



## g3rmanium

Listening to Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## Stitch

Listening to From A Second Story Window.


----------



## Stitch

Now listening to All Shall Perish.


----------



## Stitch

Twitter?


----------



## Randy

THE FACE OF CREATION


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Randy




----------



## Stitch

Listening to Sikth.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Randy

and apparently no balls


----------



## Stitch

Mushroomhead!


----------



## Randy

Stitch said:


> Mushroomhead!



I saw their drummer down a gallon jug of water one time, when he was warming up before a show.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Nice guys. Wish they'd come here before they sucked.


----------



## Randy

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Post pictures of Jeff in slutty school girl uniforms.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Post pictures of Jeff in slutty school girl uniforms.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Groff

Someone buy my Lundgren M7! Tell a friend!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Twitter?



I *am* using Twitter, yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Post pictures of Jeff in slutty school girl uniforms.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

How much for a Lundgren M7 of a bearded chap?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> How much for a Lundgren M7 of a bearded chap?



For you, since it's international, it's $170 + shipping. You and your damn good economy means it would only cost you 90ish(i think, I don't feel like converting it right now).


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> How much for a Lundgren M7 of a bearded chap?



How about a mobile-ready skin for vBulletin?


----------



## Stitch

bewbs!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> For you, since it's international, it's $170 + shipping. You and your damn good economy means it would only cost you 90ish(i think, I don't feel like converting it right now).



 TheMissing


----------



## Stitch

Fuck you, Johann.&#8482;


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> bewbs!



La?


----------



## Stitch

£90?! I could buy one and a half Bareknuckles for that!


----------



## Randy

Stitch said:


> £90?! I could buy one and a half Bareknuckles for that!



So why not buy a bareknuckle, and trade it with him?


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> £90?! I could buy one and a half Bareknuckles for that!



It comes out to £85.81 exactly.

$85 can't even get me half of a Bareknuckles....


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> £90?! I could buy one and a half Bareknuckles for that!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> So why not buy a bareknuckle, and trade it with him?





I can has Nailbomb 7?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

I'd even throw in the LOLcat shirt.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I'd even throw in the LOLcat shirt.


----------



## Groff

I don't know how much Lundgrens cost over there, so i'm not sure how good of a deal that is. It wouldn't bother me if he made out good on the deal, as it would only cost me shipping, and I'd have what I want. Which is how it would work if someone over here bought it anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Groff

Exactly.

...Smexy schoolgirl.


----------



## Randy

This calls for a celebration.


----------



## g3rmanium

I can has La?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I can has La?



 You can has La!


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.



You can has.


----------



## Randy

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to g3rmanium again."


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You can has La!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to g3rmanium again."



You can waste it on me, if it helps.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You can has.



Reversed!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to g3rmanium again."





I couldn't give you, too.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> You can waste it on me, if it helps.



Done.



g3rmanium said:


> I couldn't give you, too.



Problem fixed, and you've been inseminated with my rep seed.


----------



## Groff




----------



## MF_Kitten

could someone PLEASE help me out with some humbucker wiring? it´s desparately needed!
thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ble-humbucker-wiring-exciting-shit-folks.html

really, i need help!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

MF_Kitten said:


> could someone PLEASE help me out with some humbucker wiring? it´s desparately needed!
> thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ble-humbucker-wiring-exciting-shit-folks.html
> 
> really, i need help!



Reading it right now. If I can help, I will.


----------



## g3rmanium

gah.


----------



## Randy

Pull it out and wave to the crowd. Put it back, and cartwheel off the staircase. Drive home in reverse.


----------



## g3rmanium

blee.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



'Rawr' right back at ya', Tiger.


----------



## smueske

uh huh


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



How YOU doin?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

On my way home.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i know you all love me...

but i still have no clue what to do with that motherbucker! 

i´ve even resorted to asking the guys over at jemsite... awaiting response!

it´s basically just two 4-conductor humbuckers with separate volume knobs, but going to the same position on the 3-way switch... it can´t be too hard!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

Johann, repped. 

TheMissing-lemme think about it


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

b-


----------



## Stitch

e-


----------



## Stitch

w-


----------



## Stitch

b~


----------



## Stitch

s!


----------



## D-EJ915

ughuu


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

tnt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

COME ON NOWWW!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Post


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Splees

Desecrated said:


>



AWWWW


----------



## Zepp88

She knows how to please me.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Yeehaw.


----------



## Lee

YAH BITCH YAH!!


----------



## Splees




----------



## progmetaldan

y.


----------



## Kotex

STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!


----------



## Desecrated

I'll take 2!


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!
> STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!STRAP!



This feels great!


----------



## Kotex




----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Johann, repped.
> 
> TheMissing-lemme think about it



+rep for you.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello.


----------



## Zepp88

Teatime!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

CCC


----------



## g3rmanium

Halo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Code:


Hello World!

































Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Hello World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Johann



I now have 6853 links to my home page, according to Yahoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

b00.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/41512-sevenstring-org-10-years-later.html


----------



## D-EJ915

augh


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> augh



You're playing dress up soon.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You're playing dress up soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## El Caco

Wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Da.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Wheee



Squee


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> £90?! I could buy one and a half Bareknuckles for that!



Wait, I just realized something. Unless you know something I don't how would £90 get your one and a half of a pickup that costs £99??? (according to the BKP website.)


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> la!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

T!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

T!!!5


----------



## Desecrated

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, :noballs:, and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, n>e, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



 La!


----------



## Alien DNA

ROAR!!!


----------



## Desecrated

POSTS


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## g3rmanium

t00


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

YY


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE!


----------



## progmetaldan

01101001


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

div


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## stuz719

g3rmanium said:


> div



mod


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## g3rmanium

stuz719 said:


> mod



span


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> span



dex


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> dex



terity


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

Hey! YOU! Yeah, you in the forum spy! Buy my Lundgren M7!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

Stinky poop covered fingers.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Nerina

Hallo Stich!


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya nerina


----------



## Nerina

Hello there


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## smueske

Love American Style


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

Buy my M7


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Groff

Danglies


----------



## Groff

And bubblegum


----------



## Randy

smueske said:


> Love American Style



Happy Days?


----------



## Groff

and apparently no balls


----------



## Groff

:noballs:


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Danglies





TheMissing said:


> And bubblegum



What do they have in common?

You chew both.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

67300!


----------



## Randy

.....e......


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> .....e......



.....e......


----------



## g3rmanium

.....e......


----------



## g3rmanium

.....e......!


----------



## g3rmanium

.....e......?


----------



## g3rmanium

.....e......:


----------



## g3rmanium

.....e......"


----------



## Randy

ROFLCOPTER


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



You get any unusual packages in the past couple days...?


----------



## Groff

"Ignacious Danglie the 3rd"



FTW!


----------



## Groff

.....La.....


----------



## Groff

......La......


----------



## Groff

......La......!


----------



## Groff

......La......?


----------



## Groff

Hey you in the forum spy... Buy my Lundgren M7!


----------



## Randy

Considering this purchase:


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Randy

Sinkholes. Sink. Washing. Washboard abs. Exercise. Exorcise. Exorcist. Movies. Movie Store. Stores. Driving. Cars. Roads. Sinkholes.


----------



## Desecrated

.selohkniS .sdaoR .sraC .gnivirD .serotS .erotS eivoM .seivoM .tsicroxE .esicroxE .esicrexE .sba draobhsaW .gnihsaW .kniS .selohkniS


----------



## Randy

......


That's fucked up.


----------



## Zepp88

abuse.


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Desecrated

:kcops:


----------



## Randy

Smoking poles.


----------



## Groff

I'm gonna continue to whore my M7 until it sells


----------



## Groff

HEY!! Stop looking at the forum spy and buy my M7!


----------



## Ivan

i'm bored. 

and uber sad....


----------



## ZeroSignal

For why are you sad?


----------



## Ivan

i don't know. bumps on the road i can't get over by myself?


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Ivan

TheMissing said:


> E!


I thought this was copyrighted.


----------



## Randy

Burton Bell's vocals are terrible.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy

Assimilate.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Burton Bell's vocals are terrible.



Sorry but Burton urinates on your face from a GREAT height.


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry but Burton urinates on your face from a GREAT height.



I have a fetish for receiving golden showers from shitty singers. Big deal.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I have a fetish for receiving golden showers from shitty singers. Big deal.



He can get annoying from time to time, I'll admit that. But he has a hell of a roar.


...rawr.


----------



## Groff

and apparently no la


----------



## Groff

balls of steel


----------



## smueske

la


----------



## Groff

balls balls balls balls balls


----------



## Groff

balls balls balls


----------



## Groff

balls of steel.


----------



## Groff

i've got balls of steel


----------



## Groff

Buy my Lundgren M7!


----------



## Randy

This is what good singing sounds like:


This is what bad singing sounds like:


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## Groff

Indeed.


----------



## Groff

If anyone hasn't noticed yet... I'm selling my Lundgren M7. Buy it.


----------



## Randy

Going home.


----------



## D-EJ915

I got a fucking splinter in my right thumb


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> ROFLCOPTER


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> I thought this was copyrighted.



Indeed it is. Only Lee  has properly licensed it.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> and apparently no la



And apparently no Lundgren M7?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> If anyone hasn't noticed yet... I'm selling my Lundgren M7. Buy it.



No, I haven't noticed you selling your Lundgren M7.

Sorry, I forgot, what were you selling again?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I got a fucking splinter in my right thumb



And soon a cosplay costume.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

ShawnFjellstad said:


> e!


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

I la'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



BitTorrent downloads with 500 KB/s+ FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

<div>


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> BitTorrent downloads with 500 KB/s+ FTW!



Rapidshare FTW.


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> This is what good singing sounds like:
> 
> 
> This is what bad singing sounds like:




Who cares when he roars like this:


His clean vocals on record sound great but no idea why he can't pull of the clean vocals live. Then again he has had zero vocal training.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Stitch

:bewbs:


----------



## Blood Tempest

Stitch said:


> :bewbs:



I see :bewbs: and raise you :tittahs: *poke-her face*


----------



## Stitch

I poked a girl this evening.


----------



## Stitch

With my fingers.


----------



## Stitch

They smell great.


----------



## Stitch

I kind of regret the fact that she wasn't my girlfriend, really.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Lucky bastard. I'll be poking my gf this weekend. And not with my fingers...well maybe a little...


----------



## Stitch

Can I come?


----------



## El Caco

Stitch said:


> I poked a girl this evening.



What we really want to know is did you PIHB?


----------



## Stitch

No. Haven't boned this chick since January. :verymad:


----------



## Blood Tempest

Stitch said:


> Can I come?



Nah. Well maybe. If you give me that 6505 I'll consider.


----------



## Stitch

:reallymad:


----------



## Stitch

Nope.


----------



## Stitch

okingmadbitchestruckin:


----------



## Blood Tempest

Stitch said:


> Nope.



 I'm too greedy for that anyways. Even if a 6505 was put on the table. I'm too into my chick for that business.


----------



## Stitch

If I record some clips at 2 in the morning here (now) would you consider it?

How about a block letter 5150 modded with variable bias and whatnot?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Stitch said:


> If I record some clips at 2 in the morning here (now) would you consider it?
> 
> How about a block letter 5150 modded with variable bias and whatnot?



Ah shit. The 5150 might trump the deal....FACK!  jk She's a keeper.


----------



## Stitch

Spoilsport.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## D-EJ915

oh yah!


----------



## Stitch

O hai Jeff!


----------



## Stitch

I'm off to poo. Night.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Hope it all comes out alright. Goodnight!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Hi mike.


----------



## Zepp88

How's things?


----------



## Desecrated

Just woke up 

You ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Just woke up
> 
> You ?



Been awake too long. Will continue to be awake for too long.

Got my Cort Curbow 5 today, it's awesome!


----------



## Desecrated

HOLY SHIT!!!

Where is the picstory????


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> Where is the picstory????



No picstory, but I'm going to get some nice pics of it


----------



## Desecrated

Hell yes, some clips maybe then ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, some clips maybe then ?



I'll get the pics in sunlight too to really show how nice the color is. I may be able to get some clips as well.


----------



## Desecrated

But your initial impression; can you tell that it's not real wood ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But your initial impression; can you tell that it's not real wood ?



It sounds rather good and has a bit of a "clang" to it, the built in preamp seems to do nothing, I need to put new strings on it, the neck profile is very comfortable.

It sounds maybe like less defined alder? I definetly need more time with it to learn all of it's quirks and the tone controls, it sounds surprisingly good through my 80s crate combo (guitar amp).

I'm considering a pickup swap.


----------



## Desecrated

A eq infront of the amp will sometimes do just what a new pickup would do


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> A eq infront of the amp will sometimes do just what a new pickup would do



Yeah, like I said, I'm just gonna keep playing with it, I'll be running it direct to my computer most of the time. 

I still need to get a tube pre for it, and maybe an EQ and compressor to play with


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, like I said, I'm just gonna keep playing with it, I'll be running it direct to my computer most of the time.
> 
> I still need to get a tube pre for it, and maybe an EQ and compressor to play with



Go with the behringer rack units


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Go with the behringer rack units



Yeah, I'll trust your judgement on it and pick one up, I don't wanna spend a lot of money any how. 

Is that Ultragain unit you recommended a 2U or 3U?


----------



## Desecrated

2u

so get a 8u unit, buy the preamp, eq and compressor, then a g-major and a noisegate, motherfucking killer rack


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 2u
> 
> so get a 8u unit, buy the preamp, eq and compressor, then a g-major and a noisegate, motherfucking killer rack



Yeah, I'll probably be collecting those things over time.


----------



## Desecrated

I know that feeling all to well, I hate being poor


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know that feeling all to well, I hate being poor



I'm trying to buy as much goodies as I can before I move out and buy a house, which is gonna be fairly soon with any luck.  

Money will be scarce at that point


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

HI lee


----------



## Lee

How's it going Jon?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Zepp88

Brainsac


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## Nerina

HAI!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina!!


----------



## Nerina

Aw! That was so precious, hows Mr Tea tonight?


----------



## Desecrated

Hai


----------



## Nerina

Hai Des!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating banana


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating banana


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Aw! That was so precious, hows Mr Tea tonight?



Terrific.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Terrific.



Good 

And Des, put your banana in the blender with some baily's irish cream, and a small splash of milk..........


----------



## Zepp88

Baileys.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Good
> 
> And Des, put your banana in the blender with some baily's irish cream, and a small splash of milk..........



I don't drink alcohol or milk, So I can add some babies and some oatmilk, that's close enough.


----------



## Nerina

You dont drink alcohol?! Why?!?!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a sXe vegan.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm a sXe vegan.



I'm going to Sweden and getting you drunk as hell.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm going to Sweden and getting you drunk as hell.



I'll rape you before you can unscrew the bottle


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'll rape you before you can unscrew the bottle



 

In that case....I'll get myself drunk.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> In that case....I'll get myself drunk.



Sounds much better. you can be drunk, I can sexually abuse a goat and nerina can hunt us down with pitchfork for unmoral behavior. 
Thank god we have the truck to get away, I just hope she doesn't bring the carrot and bunnies canon.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> In that case....I'll get myself drunk.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sounds much better. you can be drunk, I can sexually abuse a goat and nerina can hunt us down with pitchfork for unmoral behavior.
> Thank god we have the truck to get away, I just hope she doesn't bring the carrot and bunnies canon.



This sounds kinky, when shall we start?


----------



## Desecrated

when we grow old.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Sounds much better. you can be drunk, I can sexually abuse a goat and nerina can hunt us down with pitchfork for unmoral behavior.
> Thank god we have the truck to get away, I just hope she doesn't bring the carrot and bunnies canon.



omg I can imagine running around trying to heard a rabbit, a chicken and a wolf while I wave my pitchfork saying, "hey come here, its ok, I promise I wont hurt you!"


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Zepp88

This is so happening for real.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> omg I can imagine running around trying to heard a rabbit, a chicken and a wolf while I wave my pitchfork saying, "hey come here, its ok, I promise I wont hurt you!"



Me to.....


----------



## Nerina

I have this perfect image in my mind, " no really, come HERE DAMNIT!" 


So Des, what is an SXE vegan?


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] starts drinking [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I have this perfect image in my mind, " no really, come HERE DAMNIT!"
> 
> 
> So Des, what is an SXE vegan?



no drugs, no alcohol, no nicotine, no caffeine, no meat, no animal products. 


Edit; In some cases no unprotected sex and in some extension no japanese karaoke nights.


----------



## Nerina

I am drinking wine, in french: je bois du vin



Desecrated said:


> no drugs, no alcohol, no nicotine, no caffeine, no meat, no animal products.



How long you been a vegan?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm such a fag.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I am drinking wine, in french: je bois du vin
> 
> 
> 
> How long you been a vegan?



ICH TRINKE VERDAMMT PEPSI MAX! ES IST SCHEIß


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



True


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> How long you been a vegan?



About 15 years


----------



## Zepp88

Any particular reason?


----------



## Nerina

Cool, I respect you for the no animal products, the alcohol, well, I need alcohol once in a while, but I repsect that totally.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Any particular reason?



I know that I had some killer reasons in the beginning but I forgot them.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Cool, I respect you for the no animal products, the alcohol, well, I need alcohol once in a while, but I repsect that totally.



Everyone has there own choices to make. I hate people who want to shovel their own ideas into everybody else.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know that I had some killer reasons in the beginning but I forgot them.



 

I could probably go without everything but animal products....


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I know that I had some killer reasons in the beginning but I forgot them.



 In THAT case, me and Zepp are comming to get you drunk, since you done have any arguements agaisnt it, and shit.......yeah........



Desecrated said:


> Everyone has there own choices to make. I hate people who want to shovel their own ideas into everybody else.




 +1


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I could probably go without everything but animal products....



I thought the same way to, but you get used to it surprisingly fast. Except barbecue chicken, I think I craved that for 10 years before I finally got over it


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> In THAT case, me and Zepp are comming to get you drunk, since you done have any arguements agaisnt it, and shit.......yeah........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



I don't know, it made sense then, I was brought up in a poor neighborhood in a poor town and alcohol and drugs was a problem for a lot of people, it just made sense to stay away from it as a kid. And I can't really see a reason for it today. It just cost to much.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> In THAT case, me and Zepp are comming to get you drunk, since you done have any arguements agaisnt it, and shit.......yeah........



Okay, I'll pick you up in a little bit, and we'll drive to Jons.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, I'll pick you up in a little bit, and we'll drive to Jons.



How far away are we really ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> How far away are we really ?



How big is the Atlantic ocean?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I don't know, it made sense then, I was brought up in a poor neighborhood in a poor town and alcohol and drugs was a problem for a lot of people, it just made sense to stay away from it as a kid. And I can't really see a reason for it today. It just cost to much.



I hear you.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> How big is the Atlantic ocean?



Can't be that big, it's just bloody water.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought the same way to, but you get used to it surprisingly fast. Except barbecue chicken, I think I craved that for 10 years before I finally got over it



 

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Can't be that big, it's just bloody water.



I really want someone to invent working teleporters, we could just go where ever we want, no more cars etc....the world would be a better place.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm getting hungry.



Time for a double meat hamburger with bacon rolled into a pizza dipped in a taco, deep fried with cheese and onions.

Served in a bucket.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Time for a double meat hamburger with bacon rolled into a pizza dipped in a taco, deep fried with cheese and onions.
> 
> Served in a bucket.



I would tap that.


----------



## Desecrated

Of course you would, your american :


----------



## Nerina

Ok, so Jon is 'North of Sweden', Im in Florida, where are you again Zepp?



Desecrated said:


> Of course you would, your american :



 shit, sorry Zepp but that was fucking funny


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Of course you would, your american :



 

I'm a Canadian trapped in America by birth.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, so Jon is 'North of Sweden', Im in Florida, where are you again Zepp?
> 
> 
> 
> shit, sorry Zepp but that was fucking funny



I am in Virginia....unfortunately.


----------



## Nerina

look a page back, then come hit me 

Oh you saw it,  so how are we gonna plan to take over the world when we're so far apart?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> look a page back, then come hit me



*hit*


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Teleporters.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp has alien connections


----------



## Nerina

Mmmmmmmmm, I still wanna get Des drunk tho, what you think Zepp?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Zepp has alien connections



Located at the base of my skull.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, I still wanna get Des drunk tho, what you think Zepp?



I'm for it.


----------



## Nerina

Cool, [action=Nerina]looks for alcohol to take with her.....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Does any of you have google earth ?


----------



## Desecrated

dammit


----------



## Nerina

You know what, I had it, and now I think I have to reinstall, becase I was going to go and play with it and now its not working 



Desecrated said:


> test



Fail.



 




jk


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> You know what, I had it, and now I think I have to reinstall, becase I was going to go and play with it and now its not working
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk



That sounds like google


----------



## Nerina

Yeah I know, I dont use it for a few weeks and its gone , but Im looking now to see whats up.......


----------



## Desecrated

to bad.


----------



## Desecrated

/v&#602;&#712;d&#658;&#618;nj&#601;/)


----------



## Desecrated

Nothing says welcome as a big sign of you killing;


----------



## Desecrated

Welcome to virgina; where we kill you and flash our boobies.


----------



## Nerina

lmfao....................!


Im reinstalling goolgle earth.....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nothing says welcome as a big sign of you killing;



Thus always to tyrants. 


Take that king of England you rat bastard.


----------



## Nerina

good point Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

I don't like sexist jokes.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> good point Zepp



Virginia: We brew moonshine and will kick your ass.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I don't like sexist jokes.



No I was laughing at how you said 'take that king of england you rat bastard' cause thats what happened, the people that moved to the states were sick of how things were in Egland, and elsewhere, but your comment was great.


----------



## Desecrated

"As of 2002, Virginia had a 23.7% obesity rate in adults, and thirty percent of Virginia's ten to seventeen year olds were overweight or obese"

Welcome to virgina where we'll eat you and flash our manboobs,


----------



## Nerina

Jon, I just got goolge earth up and going again


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> No I was laughing at how you said 'take that king of england you rat bastard' cause thats what happened, the people that moved to the states were sick of how things were in Egland, and elsewhere, but your comment was great.



I know, I was referring to something else. 


Tits or GTFO.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "As of 2002, Virginia had a 23.7% obesity rate in adults, and thirty percent of Virginia's ten to seventeen year olds were overweight or obese"
> 
> Welcome to virgina where we'll eat you and flash our manboobs,



Virginia is one of the fattest places in the world.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I know, I was referring to something else.
> 
> 
> Tits or GTFO.



oh ok


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina

Check how long it is between Virginia and piteå sweden


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nerina
> 
> Check how long it is between Virginia and piteå sweden



Tits or GTFO


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Virginia is one of the fattest places in the world.



which is the twenty-fifth lowest percent in the country

Not to bad.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Nerina
> 
> Check how long it is between Virginia and piteå sweden



ok, going to right now.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> which is the twenty-fifth lowest percent in the country
> 
> Not to bad.



Whos the fattest? West Virginia?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Tits or GTFO



So pocahontas, how long have you lived in Virginia?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Whos the fattest? West Virginia?



It has to be Iowa.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So pocahontas, how long have you lived in Virginia?



20 years.


----------



## Desecrated

OOOOooo born and raised,


----------



## Nerina

It keeps saying 'cannot find requirements' when I put florida to sweden.........


----------



## Desecrated

Apparently Mississippi is the most unhealthy state in america. 

" America&#8217;s Health Rankings &#8482; &#8211; 2007 Edition shows Vermont at the top of the list of healthiest states. This is the first year Vermont has been ranked number one. The state has had a steady climb in the rankings for the last seven years from an initial position of eighth in 2001. Minnesota is ranked second this year; it was first in the 2006 Edition. Minnesota has been first for the last four years and for 11 of the 18 Editions of this report. Hawaii is number three, followed by New Hampshire, Connecticut and Utah. Mississippi is 50th and the least healthy state, while Louisiana is 49th. Arkansas, Oklahoma and Tennessee complete the bottom five states. "


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> It keeps saying 'cannot find requirements' when I put florida to sweden.........



sweden is to small to be on the map (


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> OOOOooo born and raised,



Yes, I was born in the "old" hospital in Fredericksburg and my life has been based around Fredericksburg. 

I'm moving back down there soon, close to the historical area.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> sweden is to small to be on the map (



No, it just dosent want to give me directions, I've tried other places, but It dosent work...and Ive been sitting here trying to figure out why....shit you wanna see small, look for nassau,bahamas.......thats a rock


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, I was born in the "old" hospital in Fredericksburg and my life has been based around Fredericksburg.
> 
> I'm moving back down there soon, close to the historical area.



Yihaa!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No, it just dosent want to give me directions, I've tried other places, but It dosent work...and Ive been sitting here trying to figure out why....shit you wanna see small, look for nassau,bahamas.......thats a rock



I know that feeling.


----------



## Zepp88

Fredericksburg, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The mayor, Tom Tomzak, was my moms doctor at the time of my birth.


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder of sleep is an option


----------



## Zepp88

Possibly.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to tape my kamas and then maybe think about eating dinner


----------



## Zepp88

kamas?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> kamas?



Kama (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Kama (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh, damn I feel like an idiot, I've actually handled these before....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh, damn I feel like an idiot, I've actually handled these before....



For fun or for practice ?


----------



## Nerina

I return to see Zepp taking his foot out of his mouth........


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> For fun or for practice ?



I was in Karate when I was little and had the chance to mess with a set of those, what I was actually trained in was lame ass nunchuks.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I return to see Zepp taking his foot out of his mouth........



[action=Zepp88] steals Nerinas foot [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I was in Karate when I was little and had the chance to mess with a set of those, what I was actually trained in was lame ass nunchuks.



hahahaha nunchaku is my specialty, I used to compete with them.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hahahaha nunchaku is my specialty, I used to compete with them.



I haven't done any of that stuff since I was little, I still have a pair of the padded ones......


----------



## El Caco

Could one of you guys please translate the modifications part of the CST listing and let us know what damage/mods have been done to it. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/52139-rg7cst-ebay-please-let-me-have.html

I thought it would be best to ask in the German thread XD


----------



## Zepp88

Ugh I don't feel like reading all that


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> hahahaha nunchaku is my specialty, I used to compete with them.



Damn thats cool Zepp and Des!



s7eve said:


> Could one of you guys please translate the modifications part of the CST listing and let us know what damage/mods have been done to it.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/52139-rg7cst-ebay-please-let-me-have.html
> 
> I thought it would be best to ask in the German thread XD



At 4am, after I've been drinking wine?!


----------



## Zepp88

We would learn the various "forms" and preform them for people...not really sure why...I think they were fairs or something....I was always partnered up with this one girl, Jessica I believe her name was...


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> Could one of you guys please translate the modifications part of the CST listing and let us know what damage/mods have been done to it.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/52139-rg7cst-ebay-please-let-me-have.html
> 
> I thought it would be best to ask in the German thread XD



Thats a lot of text
Have you tried some of these internet translation things ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We would learn the various "forms" and preform them for people...not really sure why...I think they were fairs or something....I was always partnered up with this one girl, Jessica I believe her name was...



To rally up more members, we also had to perform katas and exhibitions at every damm happening in town. 
But I kinda liked it. I won the regional championship in kata when I was 15,


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Damn thats cool Zepp and Des!



I envy your black belt in pitchfork also.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I envy your black belt in pitchfork also.



 !


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


> Thats a lot of text
> Have you tried some of these internet translation things ?



I've tried two but the translation was pretty poor. I think it said something like he had drilled two holes in the trem for extra springs, chipped the finish and glued it back on and glued one of the locking studs for some reason.

I'm not looking for a translation, I just want to know whats wrong with it and what the mods are exactly.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> To rally up more members, we also had to perform katas and exhibitions at every damm happening in town.
> But I kinda liked it. I won the regional championship in kata when I was 15,



That's pretty cool, we did some competitions...I've got a trophy or two somewhere...for sparring stuff....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's pretty cool, we did some competitions...I've got a trophy or two somewhere...for sparring stuff....



Thats not bad,


----------



## Desecrated

Sai (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pitchfork.


----------



## Zepp88

I got pretty high in our belting system too....like one from black and competed with black belts...that was ages ago.

I used to be a ninja, now I'm fat.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sai (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pitchfork.



I think you mean "Fucking awesome and I've always wanted a set"


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Sai (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pitchfork.



interesting........


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I got pretty high in our belting system too....like one from black and competed with black belts...that was ages ago.
> 
> I used to be a ninja, now I'm fat.



Same here, 1kyu brown belt in shotokan karate, but I actually got a black belt in kenjutsu, so no regrets there.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I cant believe its so fucking awesome....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I think you mean "Fucking awesome and I've always wanted a set"



I have a set, they are great for warming up your wrist before you record


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Same here, 1kyu brown belt in shotokan karate, but I actually got a black belt in kenjutsu, so no regrets there.



There were some funky belting systems in the schools I went to, highest I got was Red/Black in Taekwondo.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There were some funky belting systems in the schools I went to, highest I got was Red/Black in Taekwondo.



thats a fun sport to, I never graded in it, but a friend of mine trained it so we used to spar and teach each other our systems.


----------



## Desecrated

I wish I was young and had the time for things like that.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

I'm young and don't really give a shit about it anymore


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I wish I was young and had the time for things like that.



wtf, what, you're old? what kind of comment was that?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm young and don't really give a shit about it anymore



You should invent trucking-jutsu or something. The art of hitting one with your truck.

Or as you rednecks would call it; hunting.


----------



## El Caco

Scratch that he translated it himself.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> wtf, what, you're old? what kind of comment was that?



Yeah I'm old and run a business, not much time for anything else, I'm doing promotion work as I sit on this forum, so I'm technically working right now


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You should invent trucking-jutsu or something. The art of hitting one with your truck.
> 
> Or as you rednecks would call it; hunting.



This is actually a genetic trait passed down by inbreeding, it can't be taught.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is actually a genetic trait passed down by inbreeding, it can't be taught.




No!!! I want to learn


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No!!! I want to learn



You have any siblings?


----------



## Desecrated

If I was to be reborn it would definitely be as a redneck, it just sounds so fun.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I'm old and run a business, not much time for anything else, I'm doing promotion work as I sit on this forum, so I'm technically working right now



You are not old.....Yes I am getting on your case for that comment


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> If I was to be reborn it would definitely be as a redneck, it just sounds so fun.



I hate these people.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You have any siblings?



a brother and a sister, both younger then me.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> You are not old.....Yes I am getting on your case for that comment



In dog years I'm dead.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> a brother and a sister, both younger then me.



Go forth and mate. Then you will understand the ways of the redneck.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> You are not old.....Yes I am getting on your case for that comment



You don't want to acknowledge me as old, because that means that your even older


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Go forth and mate. Then you will understand the ways of the redneck.



I made out with my brother in front of some neo-nazis once (he is black)


----------



## Zepp88

I'm pretty sure Nerina's only like 3 or 4 years older than me.....Jon? You?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I hate these people.



Me too, but it looks like they are having a great time, 
Ignorance is a bliss you know :=D


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I made out with my brother in front of some neo-nazis once (he is black)



So...you understand the ways of a pinko commie faggot? You can't be a redneck, you kissed a black person.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> So...you understand the ways of a pinko commie faggot? You can't be a redneck, you kissed a black person.



Exactly, that's why I want to do it in my next life.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> You don't want to acknowledge me as old, because that means that your even older



You know what I mean....

Hey look I found a Nerina Street on google earth!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm pretty sure Nerina's only like 3 or 4 years older than me.....Jon? You?



26, turning 27 in a couple of months


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> You know what I mean....
> 
> Hey look I found a Nerina Street on google earth!



move there.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Me too, but it looks like they are having a great time,
> Ignorance is a bliss you know :=D



Okay, you can try it for a while, it's fun in sittings....go to the mountains with lots of beer, find a river, sit next to it with a bunch of friends, drink beer, do NOT bathe, DO act like a jackass, go fishing, chew tobacco at all times.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 26, turning 27 in a couple of months



You're young.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> 26, turning 27 in a couple of months



Who, you or me? Cause Im 26 too......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Exactly, that's why I want to do it in my next life.



Sweet.


----------



## Zepp88

God damnit....it's time for a redneck outing


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> move there.



Ok guys get this, apparently there is a Nerina St in Durbanville in Cape Town in Africa, but its not commiing up on google earth, I found it on mapquest first, this is annoying me....


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Who, you or me? Cause Im 26 too......



I was talking about me, but you apparently to is old


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, you can try it for a while, it's fun in sittings....go to the mountains with lots of beer, find a river, sit next to it with a bunch of friends, drink beer, do NOT bathe, DO act like a jackass, go fishing, chew tobacco at all times.



Sweeeeet.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok guys get this, apparently there is a Nerina St in Durbanville in Cape Town in Africa, but its not commiing up on google earth, I found it on mapquest first, this is annoying me....



Avoid africa at all causes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> God damnit....it's time for a redneck outing



We need a redneck 7-string banjo or something.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sweeeeet.



It actually is fun to "get lost" for a week or so  I haven't been to the Shenandoah valley in forever, but that sounds fun as hell right now.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I was talking about me, but you apparently to is old



Oh, I will be 27 on June 24, you?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need a redneck 7-string banjo or something.



This could happen.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It actually is fun to "get lost" for a week or so  I haven't been to the Shenandoah valley in forever, but that sounds fun as hell right now.



go there! trucking!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Oh, I will be 27 on June 24, you?



Late august, 

See you are older then me


----------



## Zepp88

I feel like young right now  ....Nerina you struck me as 24?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This could happen.



I'm there!


----------



## Desecrated

And 27 in female years as well


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel like young right now  ....Nerina you struck me as 24?



She's just well preserved


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> go there! trucking!



Well, I could also go to my friends house, he lives in Fairview beach. Fairview has two things. 1) Beer 2) Crabs and this equals fun.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I feel like young right now  ....Nerina you struck me as 24?



Fuck that, Im 16, I still feel like Im 16 and everyone says I can pass for 17/18,so I guess its all about attitude  
I'll never be old though, thats why I was getting on Desecrated's case, cause its about how you feel


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> She's just well preserved


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> She's just well preserved


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Fuck that, Im 16, I still feel like Im 16 and everyone says I can pass for 17/18,so I guess its all about attitude
> I'll never be old though, thats why I was getting on Desecrated's case, cause its about how you feel



I would kill myself if I felt like 16 again, hahhahahahaha


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I'm there!



You live in Florida, redneck is basically a disease down there, you're drinking beer and chewing tobacco right now and you don't even realize it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well, I could also go to my friends house, he lives in Fairview beach. Fairview has two things. 1) Beer 2) Crabs and this equals fun.



Crabman!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You live in Florida, redneck is basically a disease down there, you're drinking beer and chewing tobacco right now and you don't even realize it.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Fuck that, Im 16, I still feel like Im 16 and everyone says I can pass for 17/18,so I guess its all about attitude
> I'll never be old though, thats why I was getting on Desecrated's case, cause its about how you feel



Oh joy lets skip and play hopscotch!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You live in Florida, redneck is basically a disease down there, you're drinking beer and chewing tobacco right now and you don't even realize it.



 No I smoke cigarettes, Im quitting btw dont tell Jason, I want him to reaslise and be happy........and I like wine and Jack more than beer


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Crabman!!!



Fairview is also full of drunk chicks.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh joy lets skip and play hopscotch!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Fairview is also full of drunk chicks.



Crabs !!!


----------



## Nerina

whats wrong with hopscotch?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> No I smoke cigarettes, Im quitting btw dont tell Jason, I want him to reaslise and be happy........and I like wine and Jack more than beer



I quit, other forms of tobacco have been tempting, I love nicotine. 


I'm more into nice ice cold Vodka and dark beer. And the almighty Original Coors


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Crabs !!!



Most likely.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> whats wrong with hopscotch?



Nothing as long as you take pictures.
















































of zepp


----------



## Nerina

I like Guinness......thats the bestest.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> whats wrong with hopscotch?



Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I quit, other forms of tobacco have been tempting, I love nicotine.
> 
> 
> I'm more into nice ice cold Vodka and dark beer. And the almighty Original Coors



I like organic juice and....






I'm going to shut up now


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I like Guinness......thats the bestest.



I haven't tried Guinness....I need to get a hold of some Killians that stuff is tasty.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Nothing as long as you take pictures.





Hey you know what I miss, the seesaws at school, I powned that thing, I had people lining up to try and beat me, damnit, I have even seen one in like years.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hey you know what I miss, the seesaws at school, I powned that thing, I had people lining up to try and beat me, damnit, I have even seen one in like years.



This is filthy.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I like organic juice and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to shut up now



Uh uh, you have to tell now


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like organic juice and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to shut up now



POISON YOUR BODY WITH THE REST OF US, A MAN WHORE SHOULD NOT BE SO PURE.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Hey you know what I miss, the seesaws at school, I powned that thing, I had people lining up to try and beat me, damnit, I have even seen one in like years.



We didn't have one at my school, never tried one until I was a teenager, still fun as hell. 

My favorite where this bikes that where connected to a spinning wheel, you could get massive speed on those and someone would always end up getting hurt.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is filthy.



+1


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is filthy.



 no really, I was the best at my school, I was the master at bumping other people off onto the floor, I had this trick where I would let my end hit the floor, saving myself, and throwing the other person off, no one to this day has beated me


----------



## Zepp88

We had a slide.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> no really, I was the best at my school, I was the master at bumping other people off onto the floor, I had this trick where I would let my end hit the floor, saving myself, and throwing the other person off, no one to this day has beated me



So you where ridding a big piece of wood and your end hit the floor. 


How is this not filthy ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We had a slide.



I bet you did


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So you where ridding a big piece of wood and your end hit the floor.
> 
> 
> How is this not filthy ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We didn't have one at my school, never tried one until I was a teenager, still fun as hell.
> 
> My favorite where this bikes that where connected to a spinning wheel, you could get massive speed on those and someone would always end up getting hurt.



Haha, Yeah I need to find one, I miss doing that stuff


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i enjoy smoking.

and drinking.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> So you where ridding a big piece of wood and your end hit the floor.
> 
> 
> How is this not filthy ?


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i enjoy smoking.



Cigarettes or stitch ?


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i enjoy smoking.
> 
> and drinking.



How did the date go Shawn?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Cigarettes or stitch ?



Both at the same time.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Zepp88 said:


> How did the date go Shawn?



it went really well. i'm so comfortable and happy when i'm with that girl.
she's one of the few people i've ever met who truly understands my completely ridiculous sense of humor. 
she's wonderfully strange, herself. :doublewub:



Desecrated said:


> Cigarettes or stitch ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

ShawnFjellstad said:


> it went really well. i'm so comfortable and happy when i'm with that girl.
> she's one of the few people i've ever met who truly understands my completely ridiculous sense of humor.
> she's wonderfully strange, herself. :doublewub:



Aw..................................


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Glad to hear Shawn!


----------



## Zepp88

Everyone gets Wubrep.


----------



## Zepp88

Jon, I can't give you rep right now, remind me later.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Zepp88 said:


> Glad to hear Shawn!



she's way too hot to be with me.
i don't know why she's wasting her time.


----------



## Nerina

I cant rep anyone right now, I managed Zepp but now its freaking out, dont know whats going on........


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> she's way too hot to be with me.
> i don't know why she's wasting her time.



Girls are odd that way,


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> she's way too hot to be with me.
> i don't know why she's wasting her time.



I feel that way all the time


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel that way all the time



When your with me ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> When your with me ?



You're usually gagged and bound and I'm usually drunk, so, no.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Zepp88 said:


> I feel that way all the time



 glad to hear i'm not the only one.


----------



## Nerina

I just remembered Jon's comment about women, either they understand or you hit them with a brick, or something, it was hilarious, what was it Jon?


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> glad to hear i'm not the only one.



I'm currently working on something, she is extraordinary and seems to be interested


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> glad to hear i'm not the only one.



I think all guys feel that way, my wife is pretty darn hot and I barely resemble a human.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I just remembered Jon's comment about women, either they understand or you hit them with a brick, or something, it was hilarious, what was it Jon?



Women.

Mood swings.

Estrogen.

Man death.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Zepp88 said:


> I'm currently working on something, she is extraordinary and seems to be interested





what happened to that girl you quit smoking for?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I think all guys feel that way, my wife is pretty darn hot and I barely resemble a human.



Okay, I have to.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Desecrated said:


> I think all guys feel that way, my wife is pretty darn hot and I barely resemble a human.



you pretty much just summed it up in the best way possible.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Women.
> 
> Mood swings.
> 
> Estrogen.
> 
> Man death.



 something like that,Im trying to find the quote, I swear it was so funny I laughed so hard, now I cant find it


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what happened to that girl you quit smoking for?



Long painful story. 

And, I don't have a pic of her handy.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, I have to.



Not a chance in hell hahahahahaha.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Not a chance in hell hahahahahaha.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Zepp88 said:


> Long painful story.
> 
> And, I don't have a pic of her handy.



sorry about that duder. 
at least you're moving on, ja?


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> sorry about that duder.
> at least you're moving on, ja?



Trying, this was extraordinarily rough, I'm fighting off insecurity and anxiety, this girl is making things better, she's an old friend, and a long time crush.


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Trying, this was extraordinarily rough, I'm fighting off insecurity and anxiety, this girl is making things better, she's an old friend, and a long time crush.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sorry to hear.



It's okay, it was an ultimate wtf...


----------



## Desecrated

Women often are.


----------



## Nerina

I agree


----------



## Desecrated

Women, the biggest bringer of mandeath since beer and trucks.


----------



## Zepp88

I love women.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I love women.



Some men just like toture


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Some men just like toture



Some men are torture.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Some men just like toture



This may explain it.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Some men are torture.



yup


----------



## Zepp88

So, who wants to drug me up and play vampire?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i was really, _really_ torn up about my girlfriend of two years leaving me right after i graduated from high school. she broke up with me, and then moved to san francisco.
it was a terrible breakup, and i dwelled on it constantly, until i met katie about a month ago. my ex sent me a message on myspace the other day saying that she's transferred to a college in riverside, ca, that she's sorry about what she did, and that she wants to give us second chance. i thoroughly enjoyed telling her that i've met someone else.


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]raises hand[/action]


----------



## Nerina

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i was really, _really_ torn up about my girlfriend of two years leaving me right after i graduated from high school. she broke up with me, and then moved to san francisco.
> it was a terrible breakup, and i dwelled on it constantly, until i met katie about a month ago. my ex sent me a message on myspace the other day saying that she's transferred to a college in riverside, ca, that she's sorry about what she did, and that she wants to give us second chance. i thoroughly enjoyed telling her that i've met someone else.



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i was really, _really_ torn up about my girlfriend of two years leaving me right after i graduated from high school. she broke up with me, and then moved to san francisco.
> it was a terrible breakup, and i dwelled on it constantly, until i met katie about a month ago. my ex sent me a message on myspace the other day saying that she's transferred to a college in riverside, ca, that she's sorry about what she did, and that she wants to give us second chance. i thoroughly enjoyed telling her that i've met someone else.



Payback is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> So, who wants to drug me up and play vampire?



What drugs do you prefer?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> What drugs do you prefer?



Hammer in the head.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

and it wasn't necessarily payback, i just honestly don't care about her now that i've met katie. katie is just about perfect for me, and there's no one i would rather have.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Hammer in the head.




  omg I cant breathe


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> and it wasn't necessarily payback, i just honestly don't care about her now that i've met katie. katie is just about perfect for me, and there's no one i would rather have.



Thats true, you should seek her up and burn her car.


----------



## Zepp88

Skip the drugs.


----------



## Nerina

I am laughing my ass off at these posts, jesus you guys kill me


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Desecrated said:


> Thats true, you should seek her up and burn her car.


----------



## Zepp88

I'll play dead.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I am laughing my ass off at these posts, jesus you guys kill me



Zepp and des; making the world better, one girl at the time.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'll play dead.



Thats the title of the next porno I'm shooting.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Zepp and des; making the world better, one girl at the time.



 oh my god, you two are something else, SS would not be the same without you , thats for sure


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> oh my god, you two are something else, SS would not be the same without you , thats for sure



It would finally go back to being a guitar forum and the world would once again be in peace.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Zepp and des; making the world better, one girl at the time.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> It would finally go back to being a guitar forum and the world would once again be in peace.



 you cant leave


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Nerina said:


> oh my god, you two are something else, SS would not be the same without you , thats for sure


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> you cant leave



I usually don't have a choice when I leave hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nerina

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



it was earlier posts


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I usually don't have a choice when I leave hahahahahahahahaha



thats very true......


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i'd like to point out how hilarious these tags are:

n>e
n<e fool!


----------



## Zepp88

Don't worry Shawn, me Jon and Nerina are in a fucked up triangle you probably don't want to be a part of.


----------



## Desecrated

Gay men are like baby's, when they see another gay cry they join in.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Desecrated said:


>





:cry:


----------



## Nerina

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'd like to point out how hilarious these tags are:
> 
> n>e
> n<e fool!



that was me and g3ramium having a N! versus E! war


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Desecrated said:


> Gay men are like baby's, when they see another gay cry they join in.



thanks jon, i'm glad you're there for me.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> /me being awesome



You have 5200 posts


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You have 5200 posts



I do? Sweet!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Don't worry Shawn, me Jon and Nerina are in a fucked up triangle you probably don't want to be a part of.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I do? Sweet!



Do a picstory!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Thanks Nerina, your support helps....Jon wouldn't look at me last night.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Thanks Nerina, your support helps....Jon wouldn't look at me last night.



Well it's kinda hard to see in the gimp suit, lying on your belly, tied to the bed, excuse me!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Thanks Nerina, your support helps....Jon wouldn't look at me last night.



Aw.................I sorry.....



Desecrated said:


> Well it's kinda hard to see in the gimp suit, lying on your belly, tied to the bed, excuse me!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Well it's kinda hard to see in the gimp suit, lying on your belly, tied to the bed, excuse me!



You weren't even interested! You were in the dog suit last night!


----------



## Desecrated

We need to give nerina a ss.org t-shirt so that she can double-post.


----------



## Nerina

I has one more green bar!!! YAY!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You weren't even interested! You were in the dog suit last night!



Sorry, The chloroform makes my memory kinda dizzy from time to time.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I has one more green bar!!! YAY!



Awesome!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We need to give nerina a ss.org t-shirt so that she can double-post.



Yes! I think that will be nice, I am too poor to contribute right now


----------



## Desecrated

zepp your not far from another yellow brick either.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sorry, The chloroform makes my memory kinda dizzy from time to time.



Oh yeah...that's right....and all that acid....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> zepp your not far from another yellow brick either.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yeah...that's right....and all that acid....



mmmmmmmmm acid


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Yes! I think that will be nice, I am too poor to contribute right now


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yes! I think that will be nice, I am too poor to contribute right now



You're in Florida, sell some roadkill.


----------



## Nerina

well why lie, im a broke biatch.......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mmmmmmmmm acid



Now I"m not even sure if we have suits...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're in Florida, sell some roadkill.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Now I"m not even sure if we have suits...



Doesn't matter, I love you anyway.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You're in Florida, sell some roadkill.



True, we have cats, dogs, possums, all types lol


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> well why lie, im a broke biatch.......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Doesn't matter, I love you anyway.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> True, we have cats, dogs, possums, all types lol



I hear Possums are greasy.


----------



## Nerina

Ok kids, that was fun  Im going to pass out now, ta ta!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I hear Possums are greasy.


----------



## Zepp88

Have fun Nerina!


----------



## Nerina

I will, I will dream of greasy possums........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok kids, that was fun  Im going to pass out now, ta ta!



to much booze ?? 


Anyhow, have fun, take care, see you tomorrow morning. Truck on!


----------



## Zepp88

:fuckintruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> :fuckintruckin:



We posted about 400 posts tonight.


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We posted about 400 posts tonight.



That's pretty badass.


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's pretty badass.



Time flies by when your having fun.


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Time flies by when your having fun.



Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.



We need to synchronize our watches so that everybody is up at the same time. We can't keep pushing nerina to the brink of exhaustion every night


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need to synchronize our watches so that everybody is up at the same time. We can't keep pushing nerina to the brink of exhaustion every night





Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.



No filthy pun intended


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

6*7777*!


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

100


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i looked at my cars mileage today, and it was at 066777.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 67,780
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 20,144
D-EJ915 10,719
Desecrated 5,900
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 2,979
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,524
TheMissing 2,516
playstopause 1,223
arnoroth661 1,186
Lucky Seven 1,052
levelhead86 801
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 758
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 555
loktide 538
Nerina 480
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
Apophis 393
HotRodded7321 391
Bound 325
Buzz762 322
Stitch 290
nitelightboy 262


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i looked at my cars mileage today, and it was at 066777.



Brutal fucking metal. never drive it again


----------



## Michael

Not even on the list.  Better get posting.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Michael




----------



## 74n4LL0

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 67,780
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 20,144
> D-EJ915 10,719
> Desecrated 5,900
> Alpo 3,656
> Zepp88 2,979
> Naren 2,780
> Lee 2,524
> TheMissing 2,516
> playstopause 1,223
> arnoroth661 1,186
> Lucky Seven 1,052
> levelhead86 801
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 758
> yevetz 695
> ZeroSignal 555
> loktide 538
> Nerina 480
> JPMDan 432
> NegaTiveXero 418
> JJ Rodriguez 401
> Seedawakener 395
> Apophis 393
> HotRodded7321 391
> Bound 325
> Buzz762 322
> Stitch 290
> nitelightboy 262



OMG


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thats the title of the next porno I'm shooting.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 6*7777*!



Meh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Yes, that will be in it too.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



 Brains are tasty.


----------



## g3rmanium

67800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Verdammt.


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

n0ll


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Verdammt.



Pwned


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Stitch

:bewbs!:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :bewbs!:



:jugs:


----------



## Groff

Finally got two hits on the M7

...Hopefully it'll sell. BKP here I come!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

:m7forsaletruckin:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :m7forsaletruckin:





:iwantapurpleSGthatsnotarobotguitartrukin:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Stitch

:thatsgoodcosrobotguitarssucktruckin:


----------



## Michael

:Etruckin:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :thatsgoodcosrobotguitarssucktruckin:



:ignoringthefactthattheyrerobotguitarsthenewonesstilllookpimptruckin:


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Groff

:holyhardtoreadtexttruckin:


----------



## Stitch

:noitdoesntthatandytimmonslacsibanezwaswaynicerandthatwasaniceshadeofpurpletruckin:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Stitch

:stfun00b:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :noitdoesntthatandytimmonslacsibanezwaswaynicerandthatwasaniceshadeofpurpletruckin:



:iwasntdenyingthatbutasistatedbeforeihaveasoftspotforgibsonSGsforsomereasonandseeingthepurpleonemadememissmyoldtungoiledredsgwiththemooninlaystruckin:


----------



## Stitch

:you'rejustasentimentalwashedupgibsonlovingbastardgoandgetanibanezinsteadyoubawbatruckin:


----------



## Groff

:soidontgiveafuckifrobotguitarsarelameandpointlessistilllikeSGstruckin:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :you'rejustasentimentalwashedupgibsonlovingbastardgoandgetanibanezinsteadyoubawbatruckin:



:ifibaneznecksdidntcrampmyhandi'dgetonebutfornowillstickwithmyschecterskthnxbai:


----------



## Stitch

:ifyouwerentsuchasissyitwouldntcrampyourhandyourejustasbadallgearnorecordingsmatt:


----------



## Stitch

-truckin:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :ifyouwerentsuchasissyitwouldntcrampyourhandyourejustasbadallgearnorecordingsmatt:


----------



## Groff

And I wouldn't call myself "All gear"

I play though a fuckin' B52 AT100 

...For now... Muahaha.


----------



## Groff

Once I decide if I want a 6505+ or not.


----------



## Stitch

Pftah.


----------



## Stitch

Weaksauce.


----------



## Groff

Maybe I'll get a voodoo 6505


----------



## Groff

But probably not


----------



## Groff

Besides an Apex, does Ibanez make any 7 strings that are higher end?


----------



## Stitch

"higher end" meaning what?


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> "higher end" meaning what?



Not an apex or 7321. $1000 range, give or take.


----------



## Stitch

Specs, rather than price?


----------



## Groff

UV specs, but no trem. Not really picky what type of bridge, as long as it's a hardtail of somesort.


----------



## Stitch

RG15271?


----------



## Stitch

What about the HRG's?


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> RG15271?





Stitch said:


> What about the HRG's?



That's perfect, thanks Stitch. My friend I play guitar with, He's got an LTD M-207 and hates it (Mainly because it was so beat up when he got it, the fretboard looks so grimy, took me forever to clean it for him).

He likes his Ibanez 6er a lot, so he was trying to find a 7 that wasn't cheap, or a signature.


----------



## Groff

Man that M-207 is so beat up.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

:latruckin:


----------



## Stitch

:truckinwithla:


----------



## Groff

:M7soldtruckin:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Stitch

:bewbs:


----------



## Groff

:forktruckin?:


----------



## Groff

Lollercoaster


----------



## Groff

Light Urple!


----------



## Stitch

RG7CD3


----------



## Stitch

I'd sell my S7 for one.


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Groff

I am the lawl


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


>



Cool!
That would look nice with an Ebony board. 

Don't see too many Ibbys with EMGs


----------



## Stitch

Its rosewood. They made 12 of them.


----------



## Lee

You've really got a thing for gassing over extremely rare Ibbys don't you?


----------



## Groff

I wonder what a cherry fretboard would look like


----------



## Stitch

Lee said:


> You've really got a thing for gassing over extremely rare Ibbys don't you?



Oh yeah. I'm a shit musician, so I guess I collect and talk more than I play.


----------



## Lee

Stitch said:


> Oh yeah. I'm a shit musician, so I guess I collect and talk more than I play.



I have four guitars (and building a fifth) as well as a bass, so I know exactly what you mean. I'm in the same boat


----------



## Korngod

Stitch said:


>



god thats sweet


----------



## D-EJ915

BOO!!!


----------



## dream-thief

Fucking BOOO!


----------



## Groff

Mother Fucking BOOO!


----------



## Desecrated

Come closer















closer








let me tell you something
















BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Randy

Electric Whisk.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Pwned


----------



## D-EJ915

*runs scared*


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## dream-thief

*catches*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## dream-thief

fucking E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> fucking E!



Yeah, FUCK!


----------



## dream-thief

fucking La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## dream-thief

Fucking La!


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> fucking La?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Napalm Death - Display To Me


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## dream-thief

fucking 8.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

67900!


----------



## g3rmanium

<div>


----------



## Randy

Shredder.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We need to synchronize our watches so that everybody is up at the same time. We can't keep pushing nerina to the brink of exhaustion every night



 I agree on that


----------



## Desecrated

WHat do you say boys, should we try and reach 68000 in 30 minutes ???


----------



## Nerina

n>E! fool!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I agree on that



What the hell, did you just wake up or something.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> What the hell, did you just wake up or something.



 no I just came online, I have to catch up ya know....


----------



## ohio_eric

word


----------



## ohio_eric

to


----------



## ohio_eric

your


----------



## Desecrated

Okay.


----------



## ohio_eric

mother


----------



## Nerina

what about her?


----------



## Desecrated

Posts


----------



## Desecrated

She has cowbells


----------



## Nerina

hahaha


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> She has cowbells



and apparently no balls.


----------



## Desecrated

1,


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Randy

enotirabrepiv


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

DE


----------



## Desecrated

SE


----------



## Desecrated

CR


----------



## Desecrated

AT


----------



## Desecrated

ED


----------



## Desecrated

PR


----------



## Desecrated

OD


----------



## Desecrated

UC


----------



## Desecrated

TI


----------



## Desecrated

ON


----------



## Desecrated

S.


----------



## Desecrated

pr


----------



## Desecrated

od


----------



## Desecrated

uc


----------



## Desecrated

ti


----------



## Desecrated

ve


----------



## Randy

DP.


----------



## Desecrated

de


----------



## Desecrated

se


----------



## Desecrated

cr


----------



## Desecrated

at


----------



## Desecrated

io


----------



## Desecrated

n s


----------



## Desecrated

in


----------



## Desecrated

ce


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> DP.



ATM.


----------



## Desecrated

*Desecrated Productions*
_Productive Desecration since 2004_​


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> *Desecrated Productions*
> _Productive Desecration since 2004_​





So.... Produce me something.


----------



## Desecrated

Level
head86


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> ATM.



FFM


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> So.... Produce me something.



Watcha need, we have a sale on used clichés this week


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Levelh ead86



Fixed!


----------



## Desecrated

Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86
Level
head86


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Watcha need, we have a sale on used clichés this week



Do have any "Best Buys!" or Spinning Newspapers?


----------



## Groff

Trippy


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!





TheMissing said:


> Fixed!


----------



## Desecrated

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, n>e, n<e fool!, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links groups image host 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
New Messages: 0 / 0
User CP - My Profile - Inbox 
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 6798 of 6798 « First < 5798	6298	6698	6748	6784	6785	6786	6787	6788	6789	6790	6791	6792	6793	6794	6795	6796	6797 6798 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 10 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Unread Today, 06:50 PM #67971 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 5,290

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 247

Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Fixed!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 06:50 PM #67972 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 5,290

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Mood
Thanked: 247

Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.Desecrated is so metal, he bleeds rust.

7r4v15 15 73h c001357, and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, n>e, n<e fool!, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible

Productive Desecration Since 2004
Online Now Add to Desecrated's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 6798 of 6798 « First < 5798	6298	6698	6748	6784	6785	6786	6787	6788	6789	6790	6791	6792	6793	6794	6795	6796	6797 6798 

Edit Tags
Tags
7r4v15 15 73h c001357, and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, desecrated posts here, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, n>e, n<e fool!, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « Down with Gibson!!!! | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off Topic Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 01:24 AM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 19 03-24-2006 10:10 PM
> 
> 
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi Eric Clemenzi
> Ra Fans Vince LuPone Scott Kroeker Tremol-No
> Division Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> 
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.0 Beta 4
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> Page generated in 1.60990 seconds with 13 queries


----------



## Desecrated

kings and queens


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

9 minutes left


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Groff

Epic.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>





TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

+1


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

83äpkl


----------



## Desecrated

äppelkaka med sylt


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

sex små gummor med brödrostar som skor


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

*68000!!!*


----------



## Randy

Amos moses was a Cajun.


----------



## Groff

:flextruckin:


----------



## Groff

Gettin' closer to 70k


----------



## Groff

:100ktruckin:


----------



## Randy

MMF


----------



## Nerina

68006


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



No wai!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *68000!!!*



Nice!


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## Nerina

yay!!!


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## Randy

Apple bottom jeans


----------



## Desecrated

13.5


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> No wai!



O hai Johann!


----------



## Groff

mmm apple juice


----------



## Desecrated

Of to the laundry room I go.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Simon!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Of to the laundry room I go.



I bet you have a present waiting for you, when you get there...


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> O hai Johann!



I can has Haglöfs Bungy Top?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I can has Haglöfs Bungy Top?



Can has.


----------



## Desecrated

Looks expensive


----------



## Groff

Paid the rest of the balance on the BKP Nailbomb 7!



I'm gonna have a hole in my guitar until It arrives.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

Holes!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Can has.



Already has one, waiting to gets second one.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Already has one, waiting to gets second one.



Holes???


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Looks expensive



They're super soft and warm. I love them.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Holes!!!!







g3rmanium said:


> Already has one, waiting to gets second one.



Can has two.  agreed:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Holes???



No, Haglöfs Bungy Top!


----------



## D-EJ915

rrr...


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> No, Haglöfs Bungy Top!



Okay


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Holes???



DP.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> RRR!



Unless you're chinese...

LLL!


----------



## Groff

:noballstruckin:


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Unless you're chinese...
> 
> LLL!


----------



## Groff

I made a funny!


----------



## Desecrated

L R 

U D 

behind


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I made a funny!



Splinter FTW


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Splinter FTW





I didn't think anyone would get the reference!

You get a cookie.


----------



## Randy

Cryptic beyond all understanding.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I didn't think anyone would get the reference!
> 
> You get a cookie.



I'm older then the trees, I remember everything.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Randy

*old woman sitting in chair

Let me help you, out of the chair! Let me help you, Grandma!

*old woman turns into hot younger woman

Let me touch you! Let me feel.

*something that distinctly sounds like a male orgasm


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## D-EJ915

rrr makes guitars lol


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rrr makes guitars lol



 lol


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rrr makes guitars lol


----------



## Randy

:thumbandforefingerworkinginunison:


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> :thumbandforefingerworkinginunisontruckin:



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Fixed!



Fixed!


----------



## Randy

DP jokes FTW!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> DP jokes FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## D-EJ915

double penetration?


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> double penetration?



FTW!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

:forktruckin:?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Randy

:butttruckin:


----------



## Groff

Win!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Randy

Forks are made of


----------



## g3rmanium

Bah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Niden Div 187. - Black Water.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Forks are made of



And apparently Sporks are made of Titanium.

ThinkGeek :: Titanium Spork


----------



## Randy

On my way home. 



TheMissing said:


> And apparently Sporks are made of Titanium.
> 
> ThinkGeek :: Titanium Spork



Holy Schitz Deli!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

w00


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La.


----------



## g3rmanium

d00


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Lâ?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Lâ?



Hmmm...















































































































































































Ok, yeah that works.

La!


----------



## Nerina

Al!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Last Days Of Humanity - 08 - A Delightful Scenario Of Depravity.mp3


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Nerina

n>e!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

68100!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

d0ff.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Stitch

:noballs:


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

G3


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

nulll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Simn


----------



## g3rmanium

b0b.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd!


----------



## D-EJ915

ah!


----------



## D-EJ915

anals


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Jon


----------



## Desecrated

hi zepp


----------



## Zepp88

The concepts of my album are beginning to take shape, maybe once I get all of the ideas down the music and recording process will flow easier.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The concepts of my album are beginning to take shape, maybe once I get all of the ideas down the music and recording process will flow easier.



Cool, didn't know you was working on album.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Cool, didn't know you was working on album.



Yes 

That's why I've been buying up studio stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

A-ha that makes perfect sense then


----------



## Zepp88

I need a good vocal mic too....SM-58? 59?

Recording vocals scares me.


----------



## Desecrated

behringer b1, I really don't like dynamic mics on vocals.


----------



## Zepp88

Is your entire studio Behringer?

There's only one song I plan to have screaming in


----------



## Desecrated

We got some tannoy monitors as backup, some jjlabs mics, the fucking sm57 because you "have" to have it and a marshall stack, the rest is behringer.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Is your entire studio Behringer?
> 
> There's only one song I plan to have screaming in



Then it's even more important to avoid using a dynamic microphone so that the details actually shines through. But thats just my personal opinion, a lot of people like and love dynamic mics on vocal.


----------



## Zepp88

What to you use the SM57 for? I'm a n00b when it comes to much of this stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

Apparently you just have to use it when micing up cabs, and snare.


----------



## Zepp88

Neat, I'm recording everything direct, and a lot of stuff of gonna be electronic.


----------



## Desecrated

It's easier to do it that way, I work like that here at home.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's easier to do it that way, I work like that here at home.



I've still trying to decide how I want to shape the sound, I have a feeling it's gonna end up like "The Fragile"


----------



## Desecrated

What is "the fragile" ?


----------



## Zepp88

The Fragile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Desecrated

I hate NIN with a passion


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I hate NIN with a passion



Die.


----------



## Desecrated

I promise you without a shed of doubt that I will someday.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I promise you without a shed of doubt that I will someday.



 There seems to be a trend of that.


----------



## Desecrated

*juggling*


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> There seems to be a trend of that.



Yeah I noticed that to.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> *juggling*


----------



## Zepp88

I have a title and a track listing now.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Yeah, there isn't much more to do at 040.04 am


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have a title and a track listing now.



Great for you


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Great for you



Balls.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Balls.



And apparently not without them.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And apparently not without them.



Oh yes.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Bringeth me, hoar.


----------



## Desecrated

okay


----------



## progmetaldan

not caturday again...


----------



## Zepp88

Praise caturday.


----------



## Desecrated

O shit it is caturday today.


----------



## Nerina

Almost, its still only 11:30 here...


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Almost, its still only 11:30 here...



I'm showing 11:35


----------



## Desecrated

04.37


----------



## Nerina

well now its 11:37  oh who knows, anyway whats going on, Im bored


----------



## Desecrated

I'm playing tony hawk


----------



## Zepp88

I'm at work.


----------



## Nerina

work sucks, lets play a game!


----------



## Zepp88

What game?


----------



## Nerina

mmmmm, let me see.......


----------



## Desecrated

battleship

might be a little hard to pull of over the internet but It could work


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> What game?



Backgammon...
Tic tac toe...
Checkers...

...Global Thermonuclear Warfare...

Hey, let's play _that_ one!

(The sillyness of that movie always made me laugh.)


----------



## Nerina

i meant more like in this thread, so we could keep posting, im not comming up with any ideas......Des, is it am or pm where you are?


----------



## budda

what the shit?


----------



## Desecrated

Am


----------



## Nerina

budda said:


> what the shit?



what?


----------



## Zepp88

YOU SANK MY BATTLESHIP


----------



## Desecrated

Forum game - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nerina

lets just play I spy.......


----------



## Desecrated

Are we really that bored ? 

Has internet become a long car ride where the destination is our death ? Where we play games to keep us self occupied, hoping for something better to come along?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Are we really that bored ?
> 
> Has internet become a long car ride where the destination is our death ? Where we play games to keep us self occupied, hoping for something better to come along?



Emo much fagboy?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Emo much fagboy?



This happens, it's completely natural.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This happens, it's completely natural.



yeah, your allowed 20 minutes of emo-moments per morning.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm feeling american, I'm thinking about doing burgers for breakfast. 
Damm you people, you are starting to influence me.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Emo much fagboy?



um.....Des, like, why did you quote yourself and call yourself a fag? Shit, I think you're more bored that me.......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm feeling american, I'm thinking about doing burgers for breakfast.
> Damm you people, you are starting to influence me.



 Come on man, resist


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> um.....Des, like, why did you quote yourself and call yourself a fag? Shit, I think you're more bored that me.......



No, I'm just schizophrenic


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm feeling american, I'm thinking about doing burgers for breakfast.
> Damm you people, you are starting to influence me.



But thats not gonna happen, cause your one of those non meat eaters......thats probably why you have 'little moments' like that, cause like, of lack of meat n shit.........


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Come on man, resist



As long as I don't start eating ketchup on burgers I'm safe.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> No, I'm just schizophrenic



There are others like me! Yay! I am not alone!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> But thats not gonna happen, cause your one of those non meat eaters......thats probably why you have 'little moments' like that, cause like, of lack of meat n shit.........



I have burgers made out of soy


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> There are others like me! Yay! I am not alone!



If your schizophrenic your never alone


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I have burgers made out of soy



Oh I had them before, they're pretty good


So what game are we playing?



Desecrated said:


> If your schizophrenic your never alone



Thats a good point


----------



## Desecrated

Strip if you don't have a partner. 

Thats a good game, nerina get some popcorn, zepp will start.


----------



## Zepp88

I prefer dead cow thanks.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Strip if you don't have a partner.
> 
> Thats a good game, nerina get some popcorn, zepp will start.



[action=Zepp88] starts, grabs baby oil[/action]


----------



## Nerina

I always wondered, why do we say 'beef' when we are eating cow, but we saw fish and chicken? English is such a messed up language, its fun to make fun of


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I always wondered, why do we say 'beef' when we are eating cow, but we saw fish and chicken? English is such a messed up language, its fun to make fun of



Yeah, English is one of the strangest languages, it's very nonsensical.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I always wondered, why do we say 'beef' when we are eating cow, but we saw fish and chicken? English is such a messed up language, its fun to make fun of



Because cows are cute, and if you said "I'm eating cow" you might rub your conscience, Thats why you don't eat dogs and cats, you picky bastards


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, English is one of the strangest languages, it's very nonsensical.



Not that hard really,sure as hell beats the scandinavian languages


----------



## Desecrated

but how you spell words in english is horrible.


----------



## Desecrated

And the fact that you don't write together things. like ghosthunter is written ghost hunter, with a space in between, that fucks up some sentences when reading.


----------



## Desecrated

And I really hate that you have both is and are, I never know when to use what.


----------



## Nerina

Yup, but I love the word shat, shat is good.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Yup, but I love the word shat, shat is good.



.........


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> And I really hate that you have both is and are, I never know when to use what.



Oh, 'is' is for singular, like 'the cow is dead' 
'are' is for plural, like 'the cows are dead' 
thats all, same thing for whatever you're talking about the goat is high, or the goats are high


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yup, but I love shit, shit is good.



Yep.

Anyways, I love how sensical German is...even the spellings make sense.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Oh, 'is' is for singular, like 'the cow is dead'
> 'are' is for plural, like 'the cows are dead'
> thats all, same thing for whatever you're talking about the goat is high, or the goats are high



Thats to simple to be true hahahaha.


----------



## Nerina

Latin is the most logical language in the universe. Really, it is, I enjoy latin, its hard as hell but at least it makes sense, I love french just because I do, and english I hate and love, I speak it and i love making fun of it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Anyways, I love how sensical German is...even the spellings make sense.



Until you start to speak it


----------



## Desecrated

spraakeeeeeeeeen siiie dauöuatch?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Thats to simple to be true hahahaha.



I swear, ask Zepp. 

the only time you dont use 'is' or 'are' is when you are talking about yourself, using the word 'I'. Like you cant say ' I is high' or 'I are high' those would be wrong.You have to say 'I am high' instead.


----------



## Desecrated

are you home ? Thats singular right ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> are you home ? Thats singular right ?



Yep. :lol; 

Nerina was right, but there are different cases to.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> spraakeeeeeeeeen siiie dauöuatch?



Naturlich....


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> are you home ? Thats singular right ?



when you ask a question, you use are, like you did. I see why you are confused now, it is very fucked up, and the more I talk with people who speak other languages the more I realise. Like, it would make more sense to say ' is you home? ' but no we have to use 'are'..........


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> natuuuuuurliscscscsjt ....



fixed


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> when you ask a question, you use are, like you did. I see why you are confused now, it is very fucked up, and the more I talk with people who speak other languages the more I realise. Like, it would make more sense to say ' is you home? ' but no we have to use 'are'..........



but you can also use, is in question

is he home. 

is he at work, are you at work, are they at work,


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> but you can also use, is in question
> 
> is he home.
> 
> is he at work, are you at work, are they at work,



exactly. Notice how you used is with singular and are with plural, perfect. Only some things like 'are you home' and 'are they home', when you are asking a person directly.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> exactly. Notice how you used is with singular and are with plural, perfect. Only some things like 'are you home' and 'are they home', when you are asking a person directly.



Evil language from hell


----------



## Desecrated

You should move to sweden and become a english teacher, that actually made more sense then 9 years of english in school hahaha.


----------



## budda




----------



## Desecrated

Okay what about the different between your and yours

Is that your guitar?
It's yours to keep!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Jon, you should spend some time talking to some English speakers verbally, it did wonders for my German


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Okay what about the different between your and yours
> 
> Is that your guitar?
> It's yours to keep!



I don't know the correct way to describe our oddball language


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, you should spend some time talking to some English speakers verbally, it did wonders for my German



I talk with my canadian clients from time to time, and yes it does help a lot.
But I sound like a drunken german that's being raped by a russian when I speak


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I talk with my canadian clients from time to time, and yes it does help a lot.
> But I sound like a drunken german that's being raped by a russian when I speak



That's pretty awesome, I speak German best when I'm drunk


----------



## Desecrated

That's because you slur better then


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That's because you slur better then



Genau


----------



## Desecrated

Another problem I have is with S in the ending

I see some people write, "thats how it goes", and some people write "that's how it goes", when do you use the apostrophe and not.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Okay what about the different between your and yours
> 
> Is that your guitar?
> It's yours to keep!



your-can be a single person or a group, I can say 'your father is here' and be talking to ten kids, or just one kid, yours is possesive, showing ownership, 'the cat is yours' talking to a single person or a group


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Another problem I have is with S in the ending
> 
> I see some people write, "thats how it goes", and some people write "that's how it goes", when do you use the apostrophe and not.



"that's" is the correct way, it is actually "that is" 

But I hate apostrophes I hate them much.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Another problem I have is with S in the ending
> 
> I see some people write, "thats how it goes", and some people write "that's how it goes", when do you use the apostrophe and not.



the apostraphe is supposed to be there, but english speakers are lazy online, and dont write it properly. its a contraction, that's is 'that is' don't is do not, but normally people are lazy and miss out the apostrophes, I hardly see anyone using 'don't' its almost always dont.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> your-can be a single person or a group, I can say 'your father is here' and be talking to ten kids, or just one kid, yours is possesive, showing ownership, 'the cat is yours' talking to a single person or a group



so "is that your guitar" wrong and should I write "is that guitar yours" instead?


----------



## Nerina

's is also for ownership, Zepp's carrots, Nerina's rabbits...theres other weird contractions that always stump my dad like should've and stuff like that



Desecrated said:


> so "is that your guitar" wrong and should I write "is that guitar yours" instead?



they're both completely correct. In this case, is that guitar yours shows ownership, and is that your guitar shows you are talking someone about one guitar.


----------



## Zepp88

Or you could just say "fuck apostrophes" like I do, they're useless except in contractions


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> 's is also for ownership, Zepp's carrots, Nerina's rabbits...theres other weird contractions that always stump my dad like should've and stuff like that



I know that feeling.


----------



## Nerina

Yeah, english is so fucked up, mainly because there are too many ways to say exactly the same thing, we can ask a question in different ways, and we have so many words that mean exactly the same thing.


----------



## Desecrated

I also forget to change the forms when talking in plural

Like I want to write "the companies cars" as in many companies have many cars, but instead I write

The company's cars , which kinda fuck things up hahaha


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> You should move to sweden and become a english teacher, that actually made more sense then 9 years of english in school hahaha.



how much do they pay?


----------



## Zepp88

English is the bastard child of French, Spanish, German, and Latin.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I also forget to change the forms when talking in plural
> 
> Like I want to write "the companies cars" as in many companies have many cars, but instead I write
> 
> The company's cars , which kinda fuck things up hahaha



You understand a lot, so many people would never even realise the difference in that one. Companies' cars is the most correct, because its plural companies, and its also possesive, so you need the apostrophe, however I have noticed in the states many people do not do this, its a huge stupid mistake for a person who is fluent in english, and I've seen that mistake even in the news papers, but for a non english speaker you are quite good I must say.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> how much do they pay?



I think you should be able to get around 2000 dollar a month after taxes.


----------



## Nerina

wow.......do I need a certificate, or is being born over here enough?


----------



## Zepp88

That's not bad..


----------



## Nerina

Damn, lets move Zepp! I need a vacation......


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> wow.......do I need a certificate, or is being born over here enough?



to teach at state school you need a education, but we also have something called folk school which is this socialistic kinda thing, where you would probably qualify as a english teacher just because it is your native language. And they get paid about the same.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Damn, lets move Zepp! I need a vacation......



A vacation in Sweden? I say fuck yes!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> to teach at state school you need a education, but we also have something called folk school which is this socialistic kinda thing, where you would probably qualify as a english teacher just because it is your native language. And they get paid about the same.



Are you serious? Wow, but the thing is, I dont speak Swedish.......so how would I teach them? Damn........

'an education' not 'a education', always use 'an' in front of a word that begins with a vowel.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Are you serious? Wow, but the thing is, I dont speak Swedish.......so how would I teach them? Damn........
> 
> 'an education' not 'a education', always use 'an' in front of a word that begins with a vowel.



Most sweds speak enough english to be taught english in english without having to translate, it's even better if you don't have to translate. I learned english from swedish teacher and therefore feel like my english is lacking, but those who actually had Englishmen/women to teach them, has much better knowledge so those teacher are actually sort after.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Most sweds speak enough english to be taught english in english without having to translate, it's even better if you don't have to translate. I learned english from swedish teacher and therefore feel like my english is lacking, but those who actually had Englishmen/women to teach them, has much better knowledge so those teacher are actually sort after.



Wow, thats cool. But you're really good though, probably because you practice so much, especially on here.


----------



## Holy Katana

Ich habe eine große Wurst. Alle die Mädchen essen meine Wurst gern.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Zepp88

Most Europeans speak English pretty well...I had a German friend who often corrected me on grammar


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Wow, thats cool. But you're really good though, probably because you practice so much, especially on here.



Also because your comparing me to americans, whom aren't the most linguistic people known to man, I can probably teach my dog better english then those who appear on jerry springer


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Holy Katana said:


> Ich bin eine Schwule. Wurst gefallt mich sehr.



Fixed.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Most Europeans speak English pretty well...I had a German friend who often corrected me on grammar



Thats pretty darn good. You see! that's what I want to do, I want to be a smartass to


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Also because your comparing me to americans, whom aren't the most linguistic people known to man, I can probably teach my dog better english then those who appear on jerry springer



It's depressing


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats pretty darn good. You see! that's what I want to do, I want to be a smartass to



It's funny! I don't pay much attention to little grammatical things, but she did because she was learning.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Also because your comparing me to americans, whom aren't the most linguistic people known to man, I can probably teach my dog better english then those who appear on jerry springer



 Actually, even when I lived in England I noticed a few people that really didnt have much grasp of grammar.......but I agree with you.


----------



## Zepp88

I've heard some germans with strange/fucked up grammar.....


----------



## Nerina

Yeah, because she was learning, she was more intent on perfection....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yeah, because she was learning, she was more intent on perfection....



Indeed.


----------



## Nerina

SS is going wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy slow tonight for some reason......


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Actually, even when I lived in England I noticed a few people that really didnt have much grasp of grammar.......but I agree with you.



We get some British tv-show over here and I also enjoy the British standup comedians and it fells like they have a slightly bigger vocabulary then americans.
there is more play on word and the sense of using the language to make intelligent hints were americans use curse words instead


----------



## Holy Katana

Zepp88 said:


> Fixed.



Nein, nein. Ich bin eine Schwuler nicht, aber Stitch...


----------



## Zepp88

I get a lot of German practice on here with Johann, I haven't had much speaking practice lately though.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We get some British tv-show over here and I also enjoy the British standup comedians and it fells like they have a slightly bigger vocabulary then americans.



Thats because they do


----------



## Zepp88

Holy Katana said:


> Nein, nein. Ich bin ein Schwuler nicht, aber Stitch...



Quatsch...


Was denkst du uber Zwiebeln?


----------



## Desecrated

We need to donate more money to chris so that he can buy another server, this site is getting way to big


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Thats because they do
> 
> 
> Except for Zepp



I pride myself on not sounding like a complete caveman.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need to donate more money to chris so that he can buy another server, this site is getting way to big



Word.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We need to donate more money to chris so that he can buy another server, this site is getting way to big



Nah we should just post more lol jk


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I pride myself on not sounding like a complete caveman.



how thick is your Virginian accent ?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Nah we should just post more lol jk



Nerina: Making perfect sense, 40% of the time. For reals.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I pride myself on not sounding like a complete caveman.



hahahahah I took away that 'except for zepp' part, cause I thought it sounded like I was insulting you and not complimenting you, but you understodd so its ok  Yeah, Ive always been glad I had a good education, at least as far as english, oh I just remembered, that show called Cavemen was supposed to start soon, I wanna see it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> how thick is your Virginian accent ?



I don't have that "deep south" accent, but you can tell that I'm not from Massachusets


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina: Making perfect sense, 40% of the time. For reals.



Its called Sarcasm smart arse...........




























jk


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> hahahahah I took away that 'except for zepp' part, cause I thought it sounded like I was insulting you and not complimenting you, but you understodd so its ok  Yeah, Ive always been glad I had a good education, at least as far as english, oh I just remembered, that show called Cavemen was supposed to start soon, I wanna see it.



I had the same basic education as everyone else, I don't understand why so many turn out to be troglodytes. Did I spell that correctly?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Its called Sarcasm smart arse...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


----------



## Nerina

cave dwellers, omg that was great, yes I checked on google, apparently you spelled it correctly. Im going to use that word in a sentence one day to confuse the shit out of someone, I love that word.


----------



## Holy Katana

Zepp88 said:


> I get a lot of German practice on here with Johann, I haven't had much speaking practice lately though.



Just out of curiosity, how many years did you take?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I had the same basic education as everyone else, I don't understand why so many turn out to be troglodytes. Did I spell that correctly?



Because they drink their braincells away in their teens.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Because they drink their braincells away in their teens.



I did plenty of this too though, along with drug use


----------



## Nerina

or smoke them away.....Meth is a huge thing now for teenagers......very sad......


----------



## Zepp88

Holy Katana said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many years did you take?



Three, and I've spent a month in Germany on an exchange program.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> cave dwellers, omg that was great, yes I checked on google, apparently you spelled it correctly. Im going to use that word in a sentence one day to confuse the shit out of someone, I love that word.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> or smoke them away.....Meth is a huge thing now for teenagers......very sad......



Meth is like THE drug for rednecks and white supremist groups it seems....it's common in Virginia...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I did plenty of this too though, along with drug use



Good genes ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Good genes ?



He has a resistant brain.......tough to kill, fortunately for him......
I hope I do too, cause I used to drink alot ..


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Good genes ?



Possibly. I had a typical middle class upbringing.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Meth is like THE drug for rednecks and white supremist groups it seems......



yes, I knew that, I wonder why.....




Zepp88 said:


> it's common in Virginia...



This I didnt know.....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> yes, I knew that, I wonder why.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I didnt know.....



I'm not really sure why it's big amongst those wastes of life...


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> He has a resistant brain.......tough to kill, fortunately for him......
> I hope I do too, cause I used to drink alot ..



 

I've been able to maintain a shred of mental control, even when being otherwise out of my fucking skull


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not really sure why it's big amongst those wastes of life...



well a redneck white supremacist doing meth is kinda like poetic justice dont ya think, its like karma.......they're evil and they will suffer a slow death.....


----------



## Desecrated

Meth is truly an awful drug, we have huge problem with it over here to.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> well a redneck white supremacist doing meth is kinda like poetic justice dont ya think, its like karma.......they're evil and they will suffer a slow death.....



Or just blow their dumb asses up


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Meth is truly an awful drug, we have huge problem with it over here to.



People should just drop acid.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I've been able to maintain a shred of mental control, even when being otherwise out of my fucking skull



Yeah me too, I've never been the kind of person that gets drunk or high and dosent know what they're doing, I dont turn my brain off like that.....we're lucky, some people cant help but mentally shut down when they're drunk.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not really sure why it's big amongst those wastes of life...



it's fairly cheap, easy to make yourself and will get you pretty darn fucked up.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yeah me too, I've never been the kind of person that gets drunk or high and dosent know what they're doing, I dont turn my brain off like that.....we're lucky, some people cant help but mentally shut down when they're drunk.



This is why you hear so many reports of the "OMG I WAS RAPED!!" college girls.....


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Meth is truly an awful drug, we have huge problem with it over here to.



really?  I really cant understand ANYONE touching that stuff, they put shit like battery acid in it for god's sake! omg, people are so dumb!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> it's fairly cheap, easy to make yourself and will get you pretty darn fucked up.



10-4


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is why you hear so many reports of the "OMG I WAS RAPED!!" college girls.....



That's a bit unfair perhaps.


----------



## Holy Katana

Zepp88 said:


> Three, and I've spent a month in Germany on an exchange program.



Sweet. I was going to do that this summer, but I pussied out at the last minute and didn't turn my form in. I had a dream where I was at an Imbiss, and the dude at the counter asked me what I wanted, and my German vocabulary suddenly completely disappeared. I was humiliated, and so when I woke up, I had an irrational fear of going. So I didn't turn my form in.

However, I _was_ conceived in Germany, but I won't go into that.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is why you hear so many reports of the "OMG I WAS RAPED!!" college girls.....



Yup, cause they're retarded. I dont feel sorry for people like that, number one, if you're dumb enough to hang with drunk guys you dont know, and then get plastered yourself, dont go crying rape..........number two, if you get plastered out of your skull, how do you know it was rape anyway?Because you dont even remember what you did! So, again, dont go crying rape.......I know I sound like an asshole, but shit,people need to grow the fuck up and learn to THINK.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> really?  I really cant understand ANYONE touching that stuff, they put shit like battery acid in it for god's sake! omg, people are so dumb!



Reality is awful, life is suffering, we're all looking for the easiest way out, some people stay up all night chatting with people on the internet desperately trying to prove that they're still a apart of humanity, some people just go "fuck it" and escape. 

The rest so call normal people are pretty much delusional


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Reality is awful, life is suffering, we're all looking for the easiest way out, some people stay up all night chatting with people on the internet desperately trying to prove that they're still a apart of humanity, some people just go "fuck it" and escape.
> 
> The rest so call normal people are pretty much delusional



Well, Id rather be here talking absolute crap with you guys then taking meth, I'd love to find out who originally made that stuff and then offered it to kids so I could strangle him slowly.......


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Well, Id rather be here talking absolute crap with you guys then taking meth, I'd love to find out who originally made that stuff and then offered it to kids so I could strangle him slowly.......



Methamphetamine was first synthesized from ephedrine in Japan in 1893 by chemist Nagayoshi Nagai.[3] In 1919, crystallized methamphetamine was synthesized by Akira Ogata via reduction of ephedrine using red phosphorus and iodine. The related compound amphetamine was first synthesized in Germany in 1887 by Laz&#259;r Edeleanu.

World War II

One of the earliest uses of methamphetamine was during World War II when the German military dispensed it under the trade name Pervitin.[4] It was widely distributed across rank and division, from elite forces to tank crews and aircraft personnel. Chocolates dosed with methamphetamine were known as Fliegerschokolade ("flyer's chocolate") when given to pilots, or Panzerschokolade ("tanker's chocolate") when given to tank crews. From 1942 until his death in 1945, Adolf Hitler was given daily intravenous injections of methamphetamine by his personal physician, Theodor Morell as a treatment for depression and fatigue. It is possible that it was used to treat Hitler's speculated Parkinson's disease, or that his Parkinson-like symptoms which developed from 1940 onwards were related to use of methamphetamine.[5]


----------



## Zepp88

Holy Katana said:


> Sweet. I was going to do that this summer, but I pussied out at the last minute and didn't turn my form in. I had a dream where I was at an Imbiss, and the dude at the counter asked me what I wanted, and my German vocabulary suddenly completely disappeared. I was humiliated, and so when I woke up, I had an irrational fear of going. So I didn't turn my form in.
> 
> However, I _was_ conceived in Germany, but I won't go into that.



 It's not that bad man, most of them know English and respect you if you at least try to speak German, they'll be more willing to help you out and speak English.


----------



## Zepp88

I would like to have no aspirations or responsibilities so I could be competely out of my fucking mind at all times. 

But, alas, there is a real world out there


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Methamphetamine was first synthesized from ephedrine in Japan in 1893 by chemist Nagayoshi Nagai.[3] In 1919, crystallized methamphetamine was synthesized by Akira Ogata via reduction of ephedrine using red phosphorus and iodine. The related compound amphetamine was first synthesized in Germany in 1887 by Laz&#259;r Edeleanu.
> 
> World War II
> 
> One of the earliest uses of methamphetamine was during World War II when the German military dispensed it under the trade name Pervitin.[4] It was widely distributed across rank and division, from elite forces to tank crews and aircraft personnel. Chocolates dosed with methamphetamine were known as Fliegerschokolade ("flyer's chocolate") when given to pilots, or Panzerschokolade ("tanker's chocolate") when given to tank crews. From 1942 until his death in 1945, Adolf Hitler was given daily intravenous injections of methamphetamine by his personal physician, Theodor Morell as a treatment for depression and fatigue. It is possible that it was used to treat Hitler's speculated Parkinson's disease, or that his Parkinson-like symptoms which developed from 1940 onwards were related to use of methamphetamine.[5]




WOW, I was just gonna go look this up, in history class my teacher said that Hitler was drugged a lot by his doctor with lots of weird stuff, but he said they werent sure what it was....and I didnt know that the chocolate given to pilots were infused with it either.......


----------



## Zepp88

Meth is one of the reasons Hitler lost the war.


----------



## Nerina

ok kids, its late again  nighty night


----------



## Zepp88

Night


----------



## Desecrated

Good night


----------



## Holy Katana

Zepp88 said:


> Meth is like THE drug for rednecks and white supremist groups it seems....it's common in Virginia...



It's a bad problem in Tennessee, too. Not where I live, though. It's more in surrounding counties.


----------



## Zepp88

Morgy.


----------



## Desecrated

Man we only did 30 pages today. kind slow night hahaha


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to shower


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to shower



Have fun.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off, take care guys, see you later.


----------



## Zepp88

Later.


----------



## Desecrated

Shower rules!


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Splees

i just had two double cheeseburgers...


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> i just had two double cheeseburgers...



HELLO AMERICA


----------



## Splees

FUCK YEAH.



it was mcdonalds drive-thru....


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> FUCK YEAH.
> 
> 
> 
> it was mcdonalds drive-thru....



HEART ATTACK


----------



## Splees

d00d no joke. just a few hours before I had some russian dumplings, they were so buttery.


----------



## Desecrated

I just had salad


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just had salad


----------



## Desecrated

well it's just lunchtime so salad was the best choice. I'll make up for it tonight and eat some deep fried food in butter and syrup


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> well it's just lunchtime so salad was the best choice. I'll make up for it tonight and eat some deep fried food in butter and syrup



AMURRRRICCCAAA


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> AMURRRRICCCAAA



yeah son!, yehaa and saddles and stuff.....cowboy.....Tabasco.......banjo.......love boat.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The concepts of my album are beginning to take shape, maybe once I get all of the ideas down the music and recording process will flow easier.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yeah son!, yehaa and saddles and stuff.....cowboy.....Tabasco.......banjo.......love boat.



YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHAW


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I have a title and a track listing now.



But no music?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> But no music?



I've got a little intro peice written...still need to record it and add stuff, I have ideas for the outro...which is very noisy.. I love synths. 

I have ideas for the 2nd track, I have lyrics written.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Are we really that bored ?
> 
> Has internet become a long car ride where the destination is our death ? Where we play games to keep us self occupied, hoping for something better to come along?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Anyways, I love how sensical German is...even the spellings make sense.



Echt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I talk with my canadian clients from time to time, and yes it does help a lot.
> But I sound like a drunken german that's being raped by a russian when I speak



All the time!


----------



## g3rmanium

Holy Katana said:


> Ich habe eine große Wurst. Alle die Mädchen essen meine Wurst gern.



+rep


----------



## g3rmanium

Holy Katana said:


> Nein, nein. Ich bin eine Schwuler nicht, aber Stitch...



Ach so?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I get a lot of German practice on here with Johann, I haven't had much speaking practice lately though.



Das können wir ja ändern.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Echt?



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Holy Katana said:


> Sweet. I was going to do that this summer, but I pussied out at the last minute and didn't turn my form in. I had a dream where I was at an Imbiss, and the dude at the counter asked me what I wanted, and my German vocabulary suddenly completely disappeared. I was humiliated, and so when I woke up, I had an irrational fear of going. So I didn't turn my form in.
> 
> However, I _was_ conceived in Germany, but I won't go into that.



Ok, let me help you.

If you're in this situation, just answer

*POMMES-ROT-WEISS!*

and everything will be fine, ok?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ok, let me help you.
> 
> If you're in this situation, just answer
> 
> *POMMES-ROT-WEISS!*
> 
> and everything will be fine, ok?



 


Was fur Scheiße....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I've got a little intro peice written...still need to record it and add stuff, I have ideas for the outro...which is very noisy.. I love synths.
> 
> I have ideas for the 2nd track, I have lyrics written.



     

[action=g3rmanium]hat auch ein paar Songtitel rumliegen, aber keine passende Musik dazu.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was fur Scheiße....



Was ist an Pommes-Rot-Weiß scheiße?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich muß heute eine neue Hose kaufen, meine Schöffel-Hose ist letztens eingerissen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> [action=g3rmanium]hat auch ein paar Songtitel rumliegen, aber keine passende Musik dazu.[/action]



Ja.....es ist jetzt wie die album von Drew....


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was ist an Pommes-Rot-Weiß scheiße?



Ich mag Pommes, aber was ist die Rot und Weiß??? Ketchup und Mayo?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich muß heute eine neue Hose kaufen, meine Schöffel-Hose ist letztens eingerissen.



Sind deiner Hosen toten?


----------



## g3rmanium

b0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.....es ist jetzt wie die album von Drew....



In der Tat, ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich mag Pommes, aber was ist die Rot und Weiß??? Ketchup und Mayo?



Genau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sind deiner Hosen toten?



Die ist eingerissen, ja.

Ich brauch eine Neue, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich zum Basecamp oder zum Sport Scheck gehen soll. Sport Scheck hat immer so Ladenhüter und Sachen vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Vielleicht mach ich auch wieder einen davon:


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Desecrated

Nice bump


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nice bump



Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

NP: DJ Dieselboy - projectHUMAN


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Desecrated

noooooooooise


----------



## Zepp88

Fagburger  Iss!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fagburger  Iss!!!



Vegi-Burger, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Vegi-Burger, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## Zepp88

Trot.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



 you!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Trot.



Warst du schon mal in den Bergen wandern, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Warst du schon mal in den Bergen wandern, Mike?



Klar, im Alpen


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Klar, im Alpen



Ja und wo da?

World&#8217;s Greatest Hamburger Blog » Blog Archive » World Famous Hamburger Clone Recipes


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja und wo da?
> 
> World&#8217;s Greatest Hamburger Blog » Blog Archive » World Famous Hamburger Clone Recipes



Im, ich glaub...Schwartzenwald??? Ich vergesse...wir haben zum Kehlsteinhaus gewandern...


----------



## Desecrated

joddeladiho


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> joddeladiho



Ahso


----------



## Desecrated

What happened to the big motivational thread ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What happened to the big motivational thread ?



It's right there ->

See you there!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Im, ich glaub...Schwartzenwald??? Ich vergesse...wir haben zum Kehlsteinhaus gewandern...



Berchtesgaden? Das ist nicht im Schwarzwald. 

Sieht aber interessant aus.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Berchtesgaden? Das ist nicht im Schwarzwald.
> 
> Sieht aber interessant aus.



GENAU!  Berchtesgaden ist schtimmt. 

Bist du zum Kehlsteinhaus gewesen? Es ist jetzt ein Restaurant.


----------



## g3rmanium

68400!


----------



## Desecrated

pwned again hahaha


----------



## Groff

Ouch.


----------



## progmetaldan

tsk


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

hai


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> pwned again hahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

THE PLANETARY ASSAULT BEGINS... NOW!


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

cc0


----------



## g3rmanium

dd


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

...coming soon to a beach near you...


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> ...coming soon to a beach near you...



That post + Your avatar =


----------



## Lee

lawlrus


----------



## Groff

Harry loller and the sorcerers pwnd. By J/k Rofling


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La, Chris?



Yes, La.


----------



## Desecrated

no la today


----------



## Desecrated

no la today


----------



## Randy

*looks to the sky momentarily, then lowers eyes slowly, fixing them upon the victim

_...no god..._


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> *looks to the sky momentarily, then lowers eyes slowly, fixing them upon the victim
> 
> _...no god..._



Are you still being Zapp when you're saying this? It just doesn't have the same impact...


----------



## Randy

hahaha yes... that's a very Zapp like quote isn't it?! /mutualsarcasm

I was actually more invoking this guy:


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> I was actually more invoking this guy:



Who is that rather chipper looking fellow?


----------



## Desecrated

om nom nom nom alaska


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> om nom nom nom alaska



What? The whole thing?


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Who is that rather chipper looking fellow?



30 Days of Night (2007)


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> 30 Days of Night (2007)



Ah. Never saw it you see.


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Ah. Never saw it you see.



Don't bother, it ain't worth it.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Don't bother, it ain't worth it.



It wasn't very good, no. But, it had it's moments.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> It wasn't very good, no. But, it had it's moments.



It could have been a good movie,. The swedish original was slightly better but not much.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I hate horror movies so I'd be giving it a miss anyway!


----------



## Randy

Ruarc's more a "The Notebook" kinda guy... you know... 


EDIT: Also, I was trying to +rep you but it says I need to spread it more... meanwhile NO rep from me is even visible on your profile screen?


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> Ruarc's more a "Run Lola Run" and "The Life Aquatic" kinda guy... you know...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, I was trying to +rep you but it says I need to spread it more... meanwhile NO rep from me is even visible on your profile screen?



Fixed

I know you repped me because of the thanked thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> I hate horror movies so I'd be giving it a miss anyway!



Hating horror...

:cries:


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Bound

orly, etc.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Yes, La.



"La."


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Desecrated

NECK!!!


----------



## MorbidTravis

MOAR SPARTEN ARMOR!!!!!!!11


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## MorbidTravis

open wide!


----------



## Groff

Moar secks!


----------



## Groff

Codyyy got banned


----------



## Groff

Danglies.


----------



## Holy Katana

Desecrated said:


> It could have been a good movie,. The swedish original was slightly better but not much.



Swedish original? The movie was based on an American graphic novel. I never heard about a Swedish version.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.


----------



## Zepp88

Hello humans.


----------



## Nerina

Hello human!



TheMissing said:


> Codyyy got banned



why?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina! 

What did Codyyy do?


----------



## D-EJ915

konnichiwa!


----------



## Desecrated

ohayou. genki desu ka?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ohayou. genki desu ka?



Es gibst kein Pommes


----------



## D-EJ915

YES!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

my burger I had tonight came with pommes, they were meh


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> my burger I had tonight came with pommes, they were meh





Meh-Pommes=Fail-Pommes


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating banana


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm eating banana



BANANA IST POMMES NICHT!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Meh-Pommes=Fail-Pommes


they're like frites without the f


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> BANANA IST POMMES NICHT!



I wonder if that would be tasteful, banana pommes.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> they're like frites without the f



Ahso.


----------



## D-EJ915

succubus!


----------



## Desecrated

So, are nerina running late tonight ?


----------



## Zepp88

She is here. Somewhere.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> succubus!



fritters.


----------



## Desecrated

playing ninja tonight uhu


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> playing ninja tonight uhu



I'm gonna go postal worker tonight.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna go postal worker tonight.



Run!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna go postal worker tonight.



Breath man breath, you can do it!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Splees

bun


----------



## Desecrated

knees


----------



## Splees

oven


----------



## D-EJ915

new page yay!


----------



## Zepp88

You're all so pretty.


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm!


----------



## Zepp88

Hey, wanna share diseases?


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

lllooopppiiikkkuuunnntttyyy


----------



## Zepp88

Katatonia


----------



## Zepp88

yeeeeeeeess I am Chen Yumwubfap.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> Hey, wanna share diseases?



 NO! But thanks for asking!!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> NO! But thanks for asking!!


----------



## Mattmc74

I would +rep ya for that one if I could, but I gave out too much today it won't let me!


----------



## Zepp88

Yumwubfap


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

FACEPALM


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

DILDO AEROBICS.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> DILDO AEROBICS.



Now theres something I would like to see!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

SWAP MEET


----------



## Mattmc74

SWAP MEAT


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> SWAP MEAT



Just what I was getting at.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> Just what I was getting at.



I thought you missed spelled MEAT for a minute there.


----------



## Mattmc74

CAT - The other white meat!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> I thought you missed spelled MEAT for a minute there.



No, I was merely making a sly insinuation.

Tits.


----------



## Mattmc74

tits and ass together is better!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> CAT - The other white meat!


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


>



Puss the other PINK meat?!?!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Puss the other PINK meat?!?!


----------



## Mattmc74

^ agree


----------



## Mattmc74

pinktruckin


----------



## Mattmc74

I want some beef jerky right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Mattmc74

Beef Jerky


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Mattmc74

24


----------



## Mattmc74

25


----------



## Mattmc74

26


----------



## Mattmc74

27


----------



## Zepp88

HOARBISCUIT


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

lezbopancakes


----------



## Zepp88

FINANCE, DUH


----------



## Mattmc74

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????



GOD DAMNIT I'M TRYING TO FIGHT TERRORISM OVER HERE.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> GOD DAMNIT I'M TRYING TO FIGHT TERRORISM OVER HERE.


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


>



MAKE ME AN ANTI TERRORIST ZIPLOC BAG!


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> MAKE ME AN ANTI TERRORIST ZIPLOC BAG!



I'll send you a box of our big bags and then you can fill it up with C4


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> I'll send you a box of our big bags and then you can fill it up with C4



RRRAAGGGIIIIHHHHHAAZZTTIIIIIIISIMON AND GARFUNKEL!



HADOKEN!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm listening to bluegrass


----------



## progmetaldan

super


----------



## Desecrated

Why wont god heal amputees ?


----------



## Desecrated

This thread has over 100 000 views


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## oompa

you'll lose count if you go past 61.


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## Groff

Jonathan, I like your pick for Jeffs outfit 

Can we have Ryan order it now so we can finally get this ball rolling


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Stitch

:bewbs:


----------



## Stitch

hooray for bewbs!


----------



## Mogwaii

WHAT AM I?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/52340-what-am-i.html


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]posts[/action]


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Mogwaii

bzzt


----------



## Desecrated

ougt


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/52357-leaving-out-single-coil.html


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es gibst kein Pommes



Oh doch, Mike, oh doch...


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> my burger I had tonight came with pommes, they were meh



It's hard to get pommes frites really right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Meh-Pommes=Fail-Pommes


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La'd?


----------



## g3rmanium

ui.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

dill.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttt!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

böp.


----------



## g3rmanium

böp.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## arnoroth661

g3rmanium said:


> I want some e-rep.



 Share.


----------



## Groff

Druuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk.....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/52381-you-re-really-spaceball-you-know.html


----------



## D-EJ915

orly


----------



## Groff

I'm gonna post in between Alterac Valley matches


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## D-EJ915

neat!


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## D-EJ915

aya!


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20 AV time!


----------



## D-EJ915

analdahyde


----------



## Desecrated

68686 coming up


----------



## D-EJ915

alright


----------



## Groff

21 we won!


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28 THE SCHWARTZ!


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## g3rmanium

...and oceans.


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37 FOUND ANYTHING YET?

WE AINT FOUND SHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

arnoroth661 said:


> Share.



Done!


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La, Chris?



La!

44


----------



## g3rmanium

Da!


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## g3rmanium

Poff.


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## g3rmanium

Liquid flesh and blood.


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## g3rmanium

We float! DRIFT AND PASS AWAY!


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## g3rmanium

göp.


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## g3rmanium

GONE IS THE LIGHT OF THE SUN


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## g3rmanium

Blob.


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## g3rmanium

W0!


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## g3rmanium

THE SOUND!


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74

68686!


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## g3rmanium

blam?


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## g3rmanium

68700!


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

101


----------



## Groff

102


----------



## Groff

103


----------



## Groff

104


----------



## Groff

105


----------



## Groff

106


----------



## Groff

107


----------



## Groff

108


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah!


----------



## Groff

109


----------



## Groff

110


----------



## Groff

111


----------



## Groff

112


----------



## Groff

113


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh!!!


----------



## Groff

114


----------



## D-EJ915

116!


----------



## Groff

115


----------



## g3rmanium

* HOLY SHIT CHRIS! *



























La.


----------



## g3rmanium

böff


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck I was early


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La, Chris?





g3rmanium said:


> * HOLY SHIT CHRIS! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La.



116

Indeed


----------



## D-EJ915

ânäl


----------



## Groff

117

f r e e that spells free, credit report . com bay-bee!


----------



## Groff

118


----------



## Groff

119


----------



## Groff

120


----------



## Groff

121


----------



## Groff

122


----------



## Groff

123


----------



## g3rmanium

bl0.


----------



## Groff

124


----------



## Groff

125


----------



## Groff

126


----------



## Groff

127


----------



## Groff

128


----------



## Groff

129


----------



## Groff

130


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ânäl



Do you like ânäl pr0n movi3s, Jeff?


----------



## Groff

131


----------



## Groff

132


----------



## Groff

133


----------



## Groff

134


----------



## Groff

135


----------



## Groff

136


----------



## Groff

137


----------



## Groff

138


----------



## Groff

139


----------



## Groff

140


----------



## Groff

141


----------



## Groff

142


----------



## Groff

143


----------



## Groff

144


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## Groff

145


----------



## Groff

146


----------



## Groff

147


----------



## Groff

148


----------



## Groff

149


----------



## Groff

150


----------



## Groff

151


----------



## Groff

152


----------



## Groff

153


----------



## g3rmanium

*D
O
N
'
T

S
T
O
P
,

C
H
R
I
S
!







*


----------



## Groff

154


----------



## Groff

155

These are not them! You captured their stun doubles!


----------



## Groff

156


----------



## Groff

157


----------



## g3rmanium

w00h00


----------



## Groff

158


----------



## Groff

159


----------



## Groff

160


----------



## Groff

161


----------



## Groff

162


----------



## Groff

163


----------



## g3rmanium

fr3sh!


----------



## Groff

164

brb AV time!


----------



## D-EJ915

aya!!!


----------



## Groff

165


----------



## Groff

166


----------



## Groff

167


----------



## Groff

168


----------



## Groff

169


----------



## Groff

170


----------



## Groff

171


----------



## Groff

172


----------



## Groff

173


----------



## Groff

174


----------



## Groff

175


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

176


----------



## Groff

177


----------



## Groff

178


----------



## Groff

179


----------



## Groff

180


----------



## Groff

181


----------



## Groff

182


----------



## Groff

183


----------



## Groff

184


----------



## Groff

185


----------



## Groff

186


----------



## Groff

187


----------



## Groff

188


----------



## Groff

189


----------



## Groff

190


----------



## Groff

191


----------



## Groff

192


----------



## Groff

193


----------



## Groff

194


----------



## Groff

195


----------



## Groff

196


----------



## Groff

197


----------



## Groff

198


----------



## Groff

199


----------



## Groff

200


----------



## Groff

201


----------



## Groff

202


----------



## Groff

203


----------



## Groff

204


----------



## Groff

205


----------



## Groff

206


----------



## Groff

207


----------



## Groff

208


----------



## Groff

209


----------



## Groff

210


----------



## Groff

211


----------



## Groff

212


----------



## Groff

213


----------



## Groff

214


----------



## Groff

215


----------



## Groff

216


----------



## Groff

217


----------



## Groff

218


----------



## Groff

219


----------



## Groff

220


----------



## Groff

221


----------



## Groff

222


----------



## Nerina

223


----------



## Groff

223


----------



## Groff

224


----------



## Groff

225


----------



## Groff

226


----------



## Groff

227


----------



## Groff

228


----------



## Groff

229


----------



## Nerina

are you learning to count?


----------



## Groff

230


----------



## Groff

231


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> are you learning to count?



i r smrt

232


----------



## Groff

233


----------



## Groff

234


----------



## Groff

235


----------



## Groff

236


----------



## Groff

237


----------



## Groff

238


----------



## Groff

239


----------



## Groff

240


----------



## Groff

241


----------



## Nerina

240


----------



## Groff

242


----------



## Groff

243


----------



## Groff

244


----------



## Groff

245


----------



## Groff

246


----------



## Groff

247


----------



## Groff

248


----------



## Groff

249


----------



## Groff

250


----------



## Groff

251


----------



## Groff

252


----------



## Groff

253


----------



## Groff

254


----------



## Groff

255


----------



## Groff

256


----------



## Groff

257


----------



## Nerina

someone's bored.........


----------



## Groff

258


----------



## Groff

259

AV time again! BRB!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Groff

260


----------



## Groff

261


----------



## Groff

262


----------



## Groff

263


----------



## Groff

264


----------



## Groff

265


----------



## Groff

266


----------



## Groff

267


----------



## Groff

268


----------



## Groff

269


----------



## Groff

270


----------



## Groff

271


----------



## Groff

273


----------



## Groff

274


----------



## Groff

275

GASSING for my BKPs.... Can't wait til they come in


----------



## Groff

276


----------



## Groff

277


----------



## Groff

278


----------



## Groff

279


----------



## Groff

280


----------



## Groff

281


----------



## Groff

282


----------



## Groff

283


----------



## Groff

284


----------



## Groff

285


----------



## Groff

286


----------



## Groff

287


----------



## Groff

288


----------



## Groff

289


----------



## Groff

290


----------



## Groff

291


----------



## Groff

292


----------



## Groff

293


----------



## Groff

294


----------



## Groff

295


----------



## Groff

296


----------



## Groff

297


----------



## Groff

298


----------



## Splees

GRRRRR


----------



## Groff

299


----------



## Groff

300


----------



## Splees

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Groff

301


----------



## Groff

302


----------



## Groff

303


----------



## Groff

304

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Groff

305


----------



## Groff

306


----------



## Groff

307


----------



## Groff

308


----------



## Groff

309


----------



## Groff

310


----------



## Groff

311


----------



## Groff

312


----------



## Groff

313


----------



## Groff

314


----------



## Groff

315


----------



## Groff

316


----------



## Groff

317


----------



## Groff

318


----------



## Groff

319


----------



## Groff

320


----------



## Groff

321


----------



## Groff

322


----------



## Groff

323


----------



## Groff

324


----------



## Groff

325


----------



## Groff

326


----------



## Groff

327


----------



## Groff

328


----------



## Groff

329


----------



## Groff

330


----------



## Groff

331


----------



## Groff

332


----------



## Groff

333


----------



## Groff

334


----------



## Groff

335


----------



## Groff

336


----------



## Groff

337


----------



## Groff

338


----------



## Groff

339


----------



## Groff

340


----------



## Groff

341


----------



## Splees




----------



## Groff

342


----------



## Groff

343


----------



## Groff

344


----------



## Groff

345


----------



## Groff

346


----------



## Groff

347


----------



## Groff

348


----------



## Groff

349


----------



## Groff

350


----------



## Groff

351


----------



## Groff

352


----------



## Groff

353


----------



## Groff

354


----------



## Groff

355


----------



## Groff

356


----------



## Groff

357


----------



## Groff

358


----------



## Splees

grr


----------



## Groff

359


----------



## Groff

360


----------



## Groff

361

69000!!


----------



## Groff

362


----------



## Groff

363


----------



## Groff

364


----------



## Groff

365


----------



## Groff

366.


----------



## Groff

367


----------



## Groff

368


----------



## Groff

369


----------



## Groff

370


----------



## Groff

371


----------



## Groff

372


----------



## Groff

373


----------



## Groff

374


----------



## Groff

375

Where for art thou Johann?


----------



## Groff

376


----------



## Groff

377


----------



## Groff

378


----------



## Groff

379


----------



## Groff

380


----------



## Groff

381


----------



## Groff

382


----------



## Groff

383


----------



## Groff

384


----------



## Groff

385


----------



## Groff

386


----------



## Groff

387


----------



## Groff

388


----------



## Groff

389


----------



## Groff

390


----------



## Groff

391


----------



## Groff

392


----------



## Groff

393


----------



## Groff

394


----------



## Groff

395

AV again!


----------



## Groff

396


----------



## Groff

397


----------



## Groff

398


----------



## Groff

399


----------



## Groff

400


----------



## Groff

enough for now


----------



## Groff

Bai!


----------



## Mattmc74

401


----------



## Mattmc74

402


----------



## Mattmc74

403


----------



## Mattmc74

404


----------



## Mattmc74

405


----------



## Splees




----------



## Nerina

hai kids


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> hai kids



Howdy ma'am!


----------



## Groff

401


----------



## Groff

402


----------



## Groff

403


----------



## Groff

404'd


----------



## Groff

405


----------



## Groff

406


----------



## Groff

407


----------



## Groff

408


----------



## Groff

giddyap giddyap 409


----------



## Groff

410

Beach Boys pun FTL


----------



## Groff

411


----------



## Groff

412


----------



## Groff

413


----------



## Groff

414


----------



## Groff

415


----------



## Groff

416


----------



## Groff

417


----------



## Groff

418


----------



## Groff

419


----------



## Groff

420


----------



## Groff

421


----------



## Groff

422


----------



## Groff

423


----------



## Groff

424


----------



## Groff

425


----------



## Groff

426


----------



## Groff

427


----------



## Groff

428


----------



## Groff

429


----------



## Groff

430


----------



## Groff

431


----------



## Groff

432


----------



## Groff

433


----------



## Groff

434


----------



## Groff

435


----------



## Groff

436


----------



## Groff

437


----------



## Groff

438


----------



## Groff

439


----------



## Groff

440


----------



## Groff

441


----------



## Groff

442 <---- Coolest car ever


----------



## Groff

443


----------



## Groff

444


----------



## Groff

445


----------



## Groff

446


----------



## Groff

447


----------



## Groff

448


----------



## Groff

449


----------



## Groff

450


----------



## Groff

451


----------



## Groff

452


----------



## Groff

453


----------



## Groff

454


----------



## Groff

455


----------



## Groff

456


----------



## Groff

457


----------



## Groff

458


----------



## Groff

459


----------



## Groff

460


----------



## Groff

461


----------



## Groff

462


----------



## Groff

463


----------



## Groff

464


----------



## Groff

465


----------



## Groff

466


----------



## Groff

467


----------



## Groff

468


----------



## Groff

469


----------



## Groff

470


----------



## Groff

471


----------



## Groff

472


----------



## Groff

473


----------



## Groff

474


----------



## Groff

475


----------



## Groff

476


----------



## Groff

477


----------



## Groff

478


----------



## Groff

479


----------



## Groff

480


----------



## Groff

481


----------



## Groff

482


----------



## Groff

483


----------



## Groff

484


----------



## Groff

485


----------



## Groff

486


----------



## Groff

487


----------



## Groff

488


----------



## Groff

489


----------



## Groff

490


----------



## Groff

491


----------



## Groff

492


----------



## Groff

493


----------



## Groff

494


----------



## Groff

495


----------



## Groff

496


----------



## Groff

497


----------



## Groff

498


----------



## Groff

499


----------



## Groff

500


----------



## Groff

May as well keep counting...


----------



## Groff

in between Alterac Valley queues again...


----------



## Groff

501


----------



## Groff

502


----------



## Groff

503


----------



## Groff

504


----------



## Groff

505


----------



## Groff

506


----------



## Groff

507


----------



## Groff

508


----------



## Groff

509


----------



## Groff

510


----------



## Groff

511


----------



## Groff

512


----------



## Groff

513


----------



## Groff

514


----------



## Groff

515

Brb... AV


----------



## Mattmc74

516


----------



## Groff

516


----------



## Groff

517


----------



## Groff

518


----------



## Groff

519


----------



## Groff

520


----------



## Groff

521


----------



## Groff

522


----------



## Groff

523


----------



## Groff

524


----------



## Groff

525


----------



## Groff

526


----------



## Groff

527


----------



## Groff

528


----------



## Groff

529


----------



## Groff

530


----------



## Groff

531


----------



## Groff

532


----------



## Groff

533


----------



## Groff

534


----------



## Groff

535


----------



## Groff

536


----------



## Groff

537


----------



## Groff

538


----------



## Groff

539


----------



## Groff

540


----------



## Groff

541


----------



## Groff

542


----------



## Groff

543


----------



## Groff

544


----------



## Groff

545


----------



## Groff

546


----------



## Groff

547


----------



## Groff

548


----------



## Groff

549


----------



## Groff

550


----------



## Groff

551


----------



## Groff

552


----------



## Groff

553


----------



## Groff

554


----------



## Groff

555 like dominos


----------



## Groff

556


----------



## Groff

557


----------



## Groff

558


----------



## Groff

559


----------



## Groff

560


----------



## Groff

561


----------



## Groff

562


----------



## Groff

563


----------



## Groff

564


----------



## Groff

565


----------



## Groff

566


----------



## Groff

567


----------



## Groff

568


----------



## Groff

569


----------



## Groff

570


----------



## Groff

571


----------



## Groff

572


----------



## Groff

573


----------



## Groff

574


----------



## Groff

575


----------



## Groff

576


----------



## Groff

577


----------



## Groff

578


----------



## Groff

579


----------



## Groff

580


----------



## Groff

581


----------



## Groff

582


----------



## Groff

583


----------



## Groff

584


----------



## Groff

585


----------



## Groff

586


----------



## Groff

587


----------



## Groff

588


----------



## Groff

589


----------



## Groff

590


----------



## Groff

591


----------



## Groff

592


----------



## Groff

593


----------



## Groff

594


----------



## Groff

595


----------



## Groff

596


----------



## Groff

597


----------



## Groff

598


----------



## Groff

599


----------



## Groff

600


----------



## Groff

601


----------



## Groff

602


----------



## Groff

603


----------



## Groff

604


----------



## Groff

605


----------



## Groff

606


----------



## Groff

607


----------



## Groff

608


----------



## Groff

609


----------



## Groff

610


----------



## Groff

611


----------



## Groff

612


----------



## Groff

613


----------



## Groff

614


----------



## Groff

615


----------



## Groff

616


----------



## Groff

617


----------



## Groff

618

AV again! woo!


----------



## Groff

619


----------



## Groff

620


----------



## Groff

621


----------



## Groff

622


----------



## Groff

623


----------



## Groff

624


----------



## Groff

625


----------



## Groff

626


----------



## Groff

627


----------



## Groff

628


----------



## Groff

629


----------



## Groff

630


----------



## Groff

631


----------



## Groff

632


----------



## Groff

633


----------



## Groff

634


----------



## Groff

635


----------



## Groff

636


----------



## Groff

637


----------



## Groff

638


----------



## Groff

639


----------



## Groff

640


----------



## Groff

641


----------



## Groff

642


----------



## Groff

643


----------



## Groff

644


----------



## Groff

645


----------



## Groff

646


----------



## Groff

647


----------



## Groff

648


----------



## Groff

649


----------



## Groff

650


----------



## Groff

651


----------



## Groff

652


----------



## Groff

653


----------



## Groff

654


----------



## Groff

655


----------



## Groff

656


----------



## Groff

657


----------



## Groff

658


----------



## Groff

659


----------



## Groff

670


----------



## Groff

671


----------



## Groff

672


----------



## Groff

673


----------



## Groff

674


----------



## Groff

675


----------



## Groff

676


----------



## Groff

677


----------



## Groff

678


----------



## Groff

679


----------



## Groff

680


----------



## Groff

681


----------



## Groff

682


----------



## Groff

683


----------



## Groff

684


----------



## Groff

685


----------



## Groff

686


----------



## Groff

687


----------



## Groff

688


----------



## Groff

689


----------



## Groff

690


----------



## Groff

691

Its lonely in here...


----------



## Groff

692


----------



## Groff

693


----------



## Groff

694


----------



## Groff

695


----------



## Groff

696


----------



## Groff

697


----------



## Groff

698


----------



## Groff

699


----------



## Groff

700


----------



## Groff

701


----------



## Groff

702


----------



## Groff

703


----------



## Groff

704


----------



## Groff

705


----------



## Groff

706


----------



## Groff

707


----------



## Groff

708


----------



## Groff

709


----------



## Groff

710


----------



## Groff

711


----------



## Groff

712


----------



## Groff

713


----------



## Groff

714


----------



## Groff

715


----------



## Groff

716


----------



## Groff

717


----------



## Groff

718


----------



## Groff

719


----------



## Groff

720

Nya


----------



## Groff

721


----------



## Groff

722


----------



## Groff

723


----------



## Groff

724


----------



## Groff

725


----------



## Groff

726


----------



## Groff

727


----------



## Groff

728 AV again


----------



## Mattmc74

729


----------



## Mattmc74

730


----------



## Mattmc74

731


----------



## Mattmc74

732


----------



## Mattmc74

733


----------



## Mattmc74

734 - this is stupid!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr 735


----------



## D-EJ915

736


----------



## D-EJ915

737


----------



## D-EJ915

738


----------



## Groff

729


----------



## Groff

730


----------



## Groff

731


----------



## Groff

732


----------



## Groff

733


----------



## Groff

734


----------



## Groff

735


----------



## Groff

736


----------



## Groff

737


----------



## Groff

738


----------



## Groff

739


----------



## Groff

740


----------



## Groff

741


----------



## Groff

742


----------



## Groff

743


----------



## Groff

744


----------



## Groff

745


----------



## Groff

746


----------



## Groff

747


----------



## Groff

748


----------



## Groff

749


----------



## Groff

750


----------



## Groff

ok


----------



## Groff

going the fuck to bed now


----------



## D-EJ915

g'night

I am too, I played with my friend's sister's 5 year-old daughter for a while tonigth


----------



## Mattmc74

Little kids wear you out sooooo fast! Where the hell do they get so much energy? I wish I had half as much as they do!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> g'night
> 
> I am too, I played with my friend's sister's 5 year-old daughter for a while tonigth


----------



## progmetaldan

post


----------



## Mattmc74

post cereal


----------



## Mattmc74

post post post post post


----------



## Mattmc74

751


----------



## Desecrated

40out


----------



## ibznorange

RIFE


----------



## Splees




----------



## D-EJ915

!!!!


----------



## Splees

i have baaaad gas. @@


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> 375
> 
> Where for art thou Johann?



I'm here.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> enough for now


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> going the fuck to bed now



Don't stop!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

argh!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

I wonder what the post rankings in this thread look like after yesterdays posting spree.

...750+ posts!


----------



## Groff

Wow, hey I figured it out!


100k top ten

g3rmanium 20,333 
D-EJ915 10,768 
Desecrated 6,134 
Alpo 3,656 
TheMissing 3,344 
Zepp88 3,099 
Naren 2,780 
Lee 2,531 
playstopause 1,223 
arnoroth661 1,188

Damn Johann, you really DO pwn this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

I want my BKP!!!!

The hole in my guitar is killing me.


----------



## Groff

I can't plug my 7 in until then


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy


----------



## Randy

Not in the top 10....


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Desecrated

Your pages are weird


----------



## Randy

Caked in grease.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

I  all of you.


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

Haha


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## FortePenance

Vagina.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I  all of you.



Awwww....


----------



## Desecrated

FortePenance said:


> Vagina.



Heresy!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

FortePenance said:


> Vagina.



Danglies!

*chews bubblegum


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Randy

I'm considering the adoption of a strictly vagitarian diet.


----------



## D-EJ915

anahayataraeawaq


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahaha!


----------



## Randy

Poppin' Zits and Poopin' Peach Pits


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Michael

Soon to be:


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> Soon to be:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Jesse Preston =


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated

Just ate.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Just ate.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Randy

la traviata


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Randy

Gay people music.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmm?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Gay people music.



where?


----------



## Nerina

hai


----------



## Lee

o hai


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Randy

I'm hungry... somebody share their Happy Meal with me please.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus rules.


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Soon to be:



It's gonna be marvelous.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Tiiiiiireeeeed....


----------



## Groff

That's what I get for going to sleep at 2 a.m.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Bauhaus rules.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La$

69500!


----------



## Groff

Danglies!!!


----------



## Groff

ttt


----------



## Groff

kk...l?


----------



## Groff

The bukkake ninjas strike at midnight


----------



## Groff

You are not prepared


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

Staring down from the edge of a cliff


----------



## Groff

Looking down upon the valley


----------



## Groff

And the lost souls that wander


----------



## Groff

I feel no remorse


----------



## Groff

They chose their own paths


----------



## Groff

I turn and walk away


----------



## Groff

Making up poetry randomly FTW!


----------



## Groff

And apparently no balls


----------



## Groff

Fuck beans and bubblegum


----------



## Groff

lol


----------



## Groff

I know my calculus


----------



## Groff

it says u + me = us


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

lollercoaster


----------



## Groff

Roflcaster


----------



## Groff

supcakes


----------



## Groff

mismatched arms?


----------



## Groff

indeed


----------



## Groff

apparenly bobby rules


----------



## Groff

apparently*


----------



## Groff

that's so gangster


----------



## Groff

nerina is teh roxorz


----------



## Groff

post faster!


----------



## Groff

secrets of the universe


----------



## Groff

tacos are awesome!


----------



## Groff

this thread is a bible


----------



## Groff

Nya!


----------



## Groff

Nyu!


----------



## Groff

*falling asleep


----------



## Groff

Grrrrrr


----------



## Groff

I want my BKP Nailbomb 7!


----------



## Groff

The waiting game sucks


----------



## Groff

but it's gonna be so worth it


----------



## Groff

I DO COCAIN!!!!!


----------



## Groff

I'm just a rock n roll clown!


----------



## Groff

man i love that show


----------



## Groff

never ending soooodaaaa... oooooooooooo


----------



## Groff

La!!


----------



## Groff

I never get IMs anymore


----------



## Groff

Whee!


----------



## Groff

heh


----------



## Groff

Woo!


----------



## Groff

pwnt


----------



## Groff

TACOS!


----------



## Groff

balls


----------



## Groff

I can has caffine?


----------



## Groff

plzkthxbai


----------



## Groff

wootbeer!


----------



## Groff

*yawn*


----------



## Groff

I need to start getting up early and making coffee


----------



## Groff

Jamaican blue mountain coffee


----------



## Groff

FTMFW


----------



## Groff

WTFWJDFLW?


----------



## Groff

wow I fucked that up


----------



## Groff

WTFWJDFTW?


----------



## Groff

WWJDFTW?


----------



## Groff

Jesus! Judas is teamkilling again!


----------



## Groff

Judas, don't be a dick


----------



## Groff

and apparently no company


----------



## Groff

ECHO!!!


----------



## Groff

ECHO!!


----------



## Groff

ECHO!


----------



## Groff

ECHO


----------



## Groff

Echo


----------



## Groff

echo...


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

e.


----------



## Groff

ge


----------



## Groff

'Amburgers and Wootbeer


----------



## Groff

I am the great cornholio


----------



## Groff

BUNGHOLE!


----------



## Groff

Butt Munch


----------



## Groff

Turd Burgler


----------



## Groff

Yup


----------



## Groff

Still tired


----------



## Groff

And lonesome


----------



## Groff

Post


----------



## Groff

Post moar!!!


----------



## Groff

Moar!!!!


----------



## Groff

thecakeisalie


----------



## Stitch

Echo?


----------



## Groff

The cake is a lie


----------



## Groff

Echo!!!!


----------



## Groff

O hai stitchy


----------



## Groff




----------



## Stitch




----------



## Groff




----------



## Stitch

No wai!


----------



## Stitch

O hai Chris!


----------



## Groff

I did tell you I had a dream that I went to Scotland and we hung out, right?


----------



## Groff

JJ was there too


----------



## Stitch

No!


----------



## Stitch

Oh wait, I remember.


----------



## Groff

Hopefull one day i'll go to scotland... I've always wanted to go there


----------



## Stitch

We all wore kilts?


----------



## Stitch

We could swap if you want?


----------



## Groff

I wonder if the distillerys give tours


----------



## Groff

Yes, kilts


----------



## Stitch

I don't want to go to Jersey though.


----------



## Groff

Kilts are awesome


----------



## Stitch

yeah they do. You get a free whisky at the end too!


----------



## Groff

Where I live in South Jersey is pretty nice. Fuck north jersey though...


----------



## Stitch

yeah, kilts pwn. I'm wearing trousers now though.


----------



## Groff

North Jersey has been infected by NY


----------



## Stitch

All of North Jersey? Thats a lot of dark holes.


----------



## Groff

I don't like NYC...


----------



## Stitch

New York is contagious? I should get checked...


----------



## Groff

Free Scotch FTW!


----------



## Groff

I find distilling fascinating


----------



## Groff

To think that someone came up with such an intricate way to make some old bread water and turn it into something extremely disgusting tasting, yet so addictive


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> North Jersey has been infected by NY



Yeah, the city blows ass.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Yeah, the city blows ass.



One of my Ex's made me take a train with her to NYC...

"Lets go to New York City!"

"...Why?"

"So we can walk around!"

"...Why?"

"We can go to ground zero"

"...Why?"


....So we went and did absolutely nothing. She did end up crying at ground zero though.

...I just wanted to get the hell out of New York


----------



## Groff

FTP (and not file transfer protocol)


----------



## Groff

Ok... time to go do something.


----------



## Randy

Yeah... some people like walking around the city. I don't really get it. I can't wait to fucking leave everytime I go there...

The only time I don't mind being there, is if I'm playing a show. And when I'm done, then I want to get the fuck out stat, anyway.


----------



## Stitch

Back.


----------



## Stitch

Was texting metalfiend666 telling him he was gay.


----------



## Stitch

He is, by the way.


----------



## Stitch

Gay.


----------



## Stitch

really gay.


----------



## Stitch

As gay as a goose.


----------



## Stitch

Gayer, in fact.


----------



## Stitch

Yup.


----------



## Stitch

That gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Wow, hey I figured it out!
> 
> 
> 100k top ten
> 
> g3rmanium 20,333
> D-EJ915 10,768
> Desecrated 6,134
> Alpo 3,656
> TheMissing 3,344
> Zepp88 3,099
> Naren 2,780
> Lee 2,531
> playstopause 1,223
> arnoroth661 1,188
> 
> Damn Johann, you really DO pwn this thread.


----------



## Stitch

Are you surprised?


----------



## Stitch

About his gayness, I mean.


----------



## Stitch

O hai Johann!


----------



## Stitch

Did you hear about how gay mf666 was?


----------



## Stitch

He's really gay.


----------



## Stitch

really, really, really gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La$
> 
> 69500!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E!



E?


----------



## Stitch

Mad gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And apparently no balls



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Stitch

Your 130 posts behind, Johann.


----------



## Stitch

Behind the gay.


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Your 130 posts behind, Johann.



Behind what?


----------



## Stitch

Not a good place to be.


----------



## Randy

Stitch said:


> He's really gay.



Plausible.


----------



## Stitch

Behind gays.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> wow I fucked that up



Yes.


----------



## Stitch

Better than in front of a gay I guess.


----------



## Stitch

Naked.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> ge


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Stitch

ge


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> O hai Johann!



Servus Simon, griaß di!


----------



## Stitch

y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> ge



Oh ja.


----------



## Stitch

g3rmanium said:


> Servus Simon, griaß di!



Hallo!


----------



## Stitch

Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## Randy

Swordfighting.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo ganz gut, danke. Und selbst?


----------



## Stitch

Ich bin gut! ich habe hünger.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Stitch

Und mein Deutsch bis nicht so gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh, ich hab vorhin wieder zwei vegetarische Hamburger gegessen.


----------



## Stitch

Entschuldigüng(en sie. )


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Jo baßt scho.


----------



## Stitch

g3rmanium said:


> Mh, ich hab vorhin wieder zwei vegetarische Hamburger gegessen.



Ich möchte Ramen noodles!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich hab am Sonntag Bratkartoffeln und Omelette (fälschlicherweise als Rührei deklariert) in der Esterbergalm gegessen.


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## g3rmanium

ich geh mal duschen.


----------



## Stitch

Güt!


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> Güt!



Tüt?


----------



## Randy

Toot? Bean music?


----------



## g3rmanium

< deserves e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## Randy

Repped.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab am Sonntag Bratkartoffeln und Omelette (fälschlicherweise als Rührei deklariert) in der Esterbergalm gegessen.


----------



## Groff

I got rep for Danglies?!

WIN!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> < deserves e-rep.



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



War guad.


----------



## Groff

Heh, we're on page 6969


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I got rep for Danglies?!
> 
> WIN!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## Groff

Biff


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Groff

Biff'd


----------



## g3rmanium

In the shadow of the horns.


----------



## Groff

Baff


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

69700!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> 69700!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

wewt


----------



## Groff

Wayne Newton!


----------



## Groff

Wayne Newton!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Randy

:wave y:


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> :wave y:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Walt jabasco


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas r fun!


----------



## g3rmanium

pop.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas r fun!



Interspecies relations.


----------



## g3rmanium

c0


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Interspecies relations.



when?


----------



## Randy

Now is good.

*disrobes


----------



## Lee

I'm there.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00


----------



## g3rmanium

bß`


----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> la?



Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## D-EJ915

another new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Indeed.



LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

GIVE ME E-REP! 

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

OMG YOU STILL HAVEN'T E-REP'D ME?

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

DO IT NOW!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

NAO! 

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

LA!

KTHX!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> GIVE ME E-REP!
> 
> 
> KTHX!



I did like an hour or so ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

meeky


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Groff




----------



## Stitch

:bewbs:


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> :bewbs:



FTW!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Bored...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/52475-help-my-tone-hollow.html


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

I should count until we get to 70000 posts


----------



## Groff

in between alterac valley matches of course.


----------



## Groff

I'll think about it


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

get money


----------



## Groff

fuck bitches


----------



## Groff

WWJDFTW


----------



## Groff

AV time!


----------



## Groff

Back


----------



## Groff

oh well

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53.


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## Groff

101 dalmations


----------



## Groff

102


----------



## Groff

103


----------



## Groff

104


----------



## Groff

105


----------



## Groff

106


----------



## Groff

107


----------



## Groff

108


----------



## Groff

109


----------



## Groff

110


----------



## Groff

111


----------



## Groff

112


----------



## Groff

113


----------



## Groff

114


----------



## Groff

115


----------



## Groff

116


----------



## MorbidTravis

im so bored i deserve neg rep


----------



## Groff

118


----------



## Groff

119

Already gave you some travis


----------



## Groff

120


----------



## Groff

121


----------



## Groff

122


----------



## Groff

123


----------



## Groff

124


----------



## Groff

125


----------



## Groff

126


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!!


----------



## Groff

127


----------



## Groff

128


----------



## Groff

129 hooray


----------



## Groff

130


----------



## Groff

131


----------



## Groff

132


----------



## Groff

133


----------



## Groff

134


----------



## Groff

135


----------



## Groff

136


----------



## Groff

137


----------



## Groff

138


----------



## Groff

139


----------



## Groff

140 AV time!


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya!!!!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

I WAS RAISED BACK TO THE SUN!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Burp!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Can someone post that smiley of the yellow dude running towards you with his eyebrows bouncing in a really disturbing way? thanks


----------



## D-EJ915

what you deserve


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Can someone post that smiley of the yellow dude running towards you with his eyebrows bouncing in a really disturbing way? thanks



Please? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy tijme


man I'm tired as shit


----------



## Zepp88

When I was little I had a book that was printed in the 1950s that was called "One Day You Will Go To The Moon".


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Can someone post that smiley of the yellow dude running towards you with his eyebrows bouncing in a really disturbing way? thanks


----------



## progmetaldan

why don't you do it yourself?


----------



## Desecrated

I have no moon.


----------



## Nerina

hi des!


----------



## Desecrated

hi nerina


----------



## Nerina

whats up mr air?


----------



## Desecrated

soon 70000 soon


----------



## Nerina

soon hopefully


----------



## Desecrated

So gal, watcha doin'


----------



## Nerina

well dude, I was about to read the buddist thread because it looks interesting, and now my mother is asking me to watch tv with her  what you been up to ?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> well dude, I was about to read the buddist thread because it looks interesting, and now my mother is asking me to watch tv with her  what you been up to ?



I'm listening to dolly parton and eating chips. Just woke up.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm listening to dolly parton and eating chips. Just woke up.



what kind of chips? good morning then


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what kind of chips? good morning then



Some kind of organic crap.


----------



## Nerina

I'll be back, must do my child-parent duties.......


----------



## Desecrated

Flirt on her from me :


----------



## Nerina

ok, just for you


----------



## Desecrated

:score:


----------



## Desecrated

I think I have to do my duty and go to 70 k now.


----------



## Nerina

brb


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Nerina

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Nerina

30........


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## progmetaldan

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## progmetaldan

just outa interest, how do you fit so many posts in such a short space of time, without them getting auto merged?


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


> just outa interest, how do you fit so many posts in such a short space of time, without them getting auto merged?



The contributors to this site gets that as a extra perk.


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

Sevenstring.org - Donate


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## progmetaldan

ah! thanks


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


> ah! thanks



No Problem, what kind of contributor would I be If I can't even take the time to answer question.


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## progmetaldan

72


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

89.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

46l


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*70000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 70,001
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 20,375
D-EJ915 10,788
Desecrated 6,228
TheMissing 3,657
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,102
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,537
playstopause 1,223
arnoroth661 1,188
Lucky Seven 1,052
levelhead86 852
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 758
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 565
Nerina 559
loktide


----------



## Mattmc74

^ wow


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ wow



We have no life .:


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> We have no life .:








SS.org is a way of life I think!


----------



## Mattmc74

SS.org made my life better


----------



## Desecrated

I will pass on my account to my grandchildren.


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> SS.org is a way of life I think!



+1


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> I will pass on my account to my grandchildren.



+1 rep


----------



## Mattmc74

Buy Ziploc bags!


----------



## progmetaldan

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ wow



+1!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

I'm tired ! I need to go to sleep, but I have to wait till 7am to get out of work then get my kid on the bus at 8am then it's lights out.


----------



## Mattmc74

Need more cowbell to keep me awake!


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]plays cowbell.[/action]


----------



## Ryan

can someone please post a boob?

a manboob.


----------



## Mattmc74

OK- manboob


----------



## Desecrated

Ryan said:


> can someone please post a boob?
> 
> a manboob.



(.)


----------



## Mattmc74

(.)(.)


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Mattmc74

(.)(.)
.

boobs + belly button


----------



## Mattmc74

I have Gas!


----------



## Mattmc74

tacos are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

banana and chips roxerz


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Nachos


----------



## Desecrated

I hate mornings.


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> I hate mornings.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I did like an hour or so ago.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *70000!!!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Mattmc74 said:


> Buy Ziploc bags!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E!"


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

böb.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

zzu


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF


----------



## g3rmanium

PNG


----------



## g3rmanium

w00


----------



## g3rmanium

f00


----------



## g3rmanium

d00


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

0x00


----------



## g3rmanium

hallo JOnathan.


----------



## Desecrated

HAllO


----------



## Desecrated

More then 2/3 of the way.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to get this dune sometime in july.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

doll.


----------



## g3rmanium

l0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

k0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

\0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

_\_0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

b0.


----------



## g3rmanium

t0.


----------



## Desecrated

have you been squee squee breeing anything lately ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Amazing Views of Norway at the Aurland Lookout - Gadling


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Free Train Rides For Ninjas In Mie Prefecture : Japan Probe


----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

cß


----------



## Desecrated

kicking ass and pokemon


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

là.


----------



## g3rmanium

lá.


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

70100!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## g3rmanium

l0?


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## g3rmanium

xß


----------



## g3rmanium

ddd


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

b00.


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## D-EJ915

amazing


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> amazing



true


----------



## g3rmanium

l0l


----------



## g3rmanium

\o\


----------



## g3rmanium

_\_o_\_


----------



## g3rmanium

|o|


----------



## g3rmanium

_|_o_|_


----------



## g3rmanium

/o/


----------



## g3rmanium

lf


----------



## g3rmanium

|f


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 70,001
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 20,375
> D-EJ915 10,788
> Desecrated 6,228
> TheMissing 3,657
> Alpo 3,656
> Zepp88 3,102
> Naren 2,780
> Lee 2,537
> playstopause 1,223
> arnoroth661 1,188
> Lucky Seven 1,052
> levelhead86 852
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 758
> yevetz 695
> ZeroSignal 565
> Nerina 559
> loktide



I think in the last two days I moved up from 7-8th place.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I think in the last two days I moved up from 7-8th place.



There's still room to pwn Jeff and Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

|o


----------



## g3rmanium

/o


----------



## g3rmanium

_/_o


----------



## g3rmanium

o|


----------



## g3rmanium

o_|_


----------



## g3rmanium

00


----------



## g3rmanium

=-


----------



## g3rmanium

000


----------



## g3rmanium

0*0*0


----------



## g3rmanium

blam.


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## Stitch




----------



## g3rmanium

vvv


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Groff

Lets try and get to 80,000 posts a little faster this time  Took us over 3 months to get to 70k.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E?



La


----------



## Groff

The thread has over 100,000 views


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Nice posting spree, Chris!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> The thread has over 100,000 views



Have you ever compared the ratio of thread replies/thread views on different threads?


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> Can someone post that smiley of the yellow dude running towards you with his eyebrows bouncing in a really disturbing way? thanks



Anyone?


----------



## g3rmanium

*r!*


----------



## Groff

I have no clue what you're talking about Ruarc.


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Anyone?



Here it is:


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> 750


----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

blub-


----------



## Desecrated

bubba


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

GG!


----------



## g3rmanium

n00


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

cßß


----------



## g3rmanium

yßßß


----------



## g3rmanium

yyy


----------



## g3rmanium

YYY


----------



## D-EJ915

weeeeee


----------



## Randy

The more you know!

Bung Bungh Bumb BUMB!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## D-EJ915

ownage


----------



## Groff

ßutt secks


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

ljung och ek i skogen.


----------



## g3rmanium

CC


----------



## D-EJ915

anaya


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



la?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> la?



no MU!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb!


----------



## Desecrated

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Desecrated

TOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIASTOBIAS


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> no MU!



MUH!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias Tobias



Ja vad vill du bögdjävul, sluta skriva så jävla mycket.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> MUH!



MUH!!


----------



## Desecrated

I am the meaning of MUH!, life and everything in Austria.


----------



## Randy

Driving cars.


----------



## g3rmanium

vß


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Lee

Kekse?


----------



## g3rmanium

la plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Kekse?



Hm, wie wäre es mit Rigatoni mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Knoblauch?


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

70200!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, wie wäre es mit Rigatoni mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Knoblauch?



What a fuck?


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend keeps forgetting his password


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> What a fuck?



Yes or no.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> my friend keeps forgetting his password



Tell him to change it to 'abc123,' that's secure!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

mwahahaha!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

bb^


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



Na!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Tell him to change it to 'abc123,' that's secure!





*changes all passwords


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## Desecrated

password = god


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *changes all passwords



Thank me later.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

vacuum


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

Gud förbannat så jävla tråkigt man kan ha.


----------



## Desecrated

222


----------



## Desecrated

Snälla moster marie kom och hämta din hund, vi är så less på den.


----------



## Desecrated

Min brorsa är fan segare än allt annat, jag funderar på att köpa droger och apelsinjuice bara för att få han ur soffan.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, wie wäre es mit Rigatoni mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Knoblauch?


----------



## Desecrated

and apparently no balls, balls, banana~nya, bobby rules, danglies!!!, e!!, ever ending thread, fuck beans and bubble gum, g3rmanium pwns the thread, kbaing kbaing kbaing, kittys, kotex is god, loktide>*, lol, me+your mom=you, mismatched arms, moar cowbell!!!, mogwaiirocks, n>e, n<e fool!, nerina is teh roxorz, post faster!, secrets of the universe, tacos are awesome!, this thread is a bible


----------



## g3rmanium

vv


----------



## Desecrated

doko dare nada yoda yoko


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Du stimmst zu?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Du stimmst zu?



Jawohl


----------



## Desecrated

goth goth loli loli


----------



## Desecrated

I once reset my watch,


----------



## Randy

..and...?


----------



## Desecrated

joey barton - anagram - Enjoy abort


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> ..and...?



A bird was born in india.


----------



## Desecrated

Marcus Lidman
Damn liar Scum 

Maria Lidman
Maid in alarm

Jonathan Marklund
Junk and harlot man

What a nice family I have.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## Desecrated

håret står åt alla kanter


----------



## Desecrated

jag vill ha min gitarr


----------



## D-EJ915

teehee


----------



## Desecrated

cowbell!!!!


----------



## Groff

Ever wonder why broccoli is reluctant to play checkers?
The answer lies in trepidation.
We are creatures of shoelace, lost in purple
The Koala knows...


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Ever wonder why broccoli is reluctant to play checkers?
> The answer lies in trepidation.
> We are creatures of shoelace, lost in purple
> The Koala knows...


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



MUH!!


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Ever wonder why broccoli is reluctant to play checkers?
> The answer lies in trepidation.
> We are creatures of shoelace, lost in purple
> The Koala knows...



um........WHAT?!


----------



## Randy

If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch....

You must first create the universe.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch....
> 
> You must first create the universe.



Already did that twice today.


----------



## Nerina

wow, you guys have been busy


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> um........WHAT?!



Increasingly speculate why broccoli is unenthusiastic in the direction of engage in recreation of checkers?
The answer smear inside the consternation.
We are creature of bootlace, mislaid during mauve
Mu!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> wow, you guys have been busy



it's tuesday


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Already did that twice today.



_show off_


----------



## D-EJ915

cowabunga!


----------



## Zepp88

When creating the universe you must also remember to create carrots....just to keep the balance you know.


----------



## Nerina

omg, have you guys been eating mushrooms?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> _show off_



Sorry


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> omg, have you guys been eating mushrooms?



I wish, it would make this day 10x better. 



What is your color today? Mine is Green.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> omg, have you guys been eating mushrooms?



No, but I'm cooking potato and root vegetables


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What is your color today?



R: 82
B: 85
G: 74


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> _show off_


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No, but I'm cooking potato and root vegetables



Yum.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> When creating the universe you must also remember to create carrots....just to keep the balance you know.



You perverted freak !!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> R: 82
> B: 85
> G: 74



101010101001011011111101010101010111010101011100001111010011010111010


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You perverted freak !!!



Is this news? I'm not perverted. I just love too much.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 101010101001011011111101010101010111010101011100001111010011010111010



Yeah I've had those days to.


----------



## D-EJ915

secret lair


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Is this news? I'm not perverted. I just love too much.



"your not bisexual, your over-sexual!"

Quote from a friend to a friend,


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> secret lair



Thursday, and bring the cosplay suit.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> secret lair



BATMAN!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Thursday, and bring the cosplay suit.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> omg, have you guys been eating mushrooms?



 Never make assumptions dear. I'll tell you why.

Ever wonder why socks taste so fresh?
There's a lot more to it than you might think.
It all starts with a block of cheese.
Just like everything starts with cheese.
Then, the chainsaw. Don't really NEED a chainsaw...
But it's more fun that way.
Of course, if the Jell-o gets moldy, the whole thing should be set aflame.
And that's why you never make assumptions.
Because you make an ASS out of you and mumtions.
So long, and thanks for the fish.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Never make assumptions dear. I'll tell you why.
> 
> Ever wonder why socks taste so fresh?
> There's a lot more to it than you might think.
> It all starts with a block of cheese.
> Just like everything starts with cheese.
> Then, the chainsaw. Don't really NEED a chainsaw...
> But it's more fun that way.
> Of course, if the Jell-o gets moldy, the whole thing should be set aflame.
> And that's why you never make assumptions.
> Because you make an ASS out of you and mumtions.
> So long, and thanks for the fish.



I want to have your children


----------



## Zepp88

If I was bisexual I would probably get a lot more ass.


----------



## Groff

BTW, i'm quoting a webcomic. Here's an example:


----------



## Groff

But i have been known to go on my own nonsenseical babblings from time to time.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> If I was bisexual I would probably get a lot more ass.



Another great perk.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> But i have been known to go on my own nonsenseical babblings from time to time.



Your in the right place.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Another great perk.



 

Dude. Cuddy and Cameron from the show House are fucking hot. I want both.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dude. Cuddy and Cameron from the show House are fucking hot. I want both.



Go for it.


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

70*300!!!* This is Madness!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

^^This is missing!!!


----------



## Groff

Indeed


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

703*33* Djent!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

Bubblegum!


----------



## Groff

It's time to kick ass and chew danglies!




And she's all out of danglies


----------



## Groff

I crack myself up


----------



## Desecrated

Your allowed to.


----------



## Desecrated

eating bananannanana


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee...


----------



## Desecrated

blablabalbalba


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> banana



Nya!


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!!!


----------



## Desecrated

eqwr


----------



## D-EJ915

uh yeah!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jawohl



Ich hab mir aber Pizza Quattro Formaggi geholt.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab mir aber Pizza Quattro Formaggi geholt.



 Aber Pizza ist lecker. Was war daran?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Aber Pizza ist lecker. Was war daran?



Ähm Quattro Formaggi!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

I can has La?


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

~a~


----------



## g3rmanium

~b~


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ähm Quattro Formaggi!



Oh


----------



## g3rmanium

~c~


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Oh


----------



## g3rmanium

~d~


----------



## g3rmanium

~e~


----------



## g3rmanium

~f~


----------



## g3rmanium

~g~


----------



## g3rmanium

~h~


----------



## g3rmanium

~i~


----------



## g3rmanium

~l0l~


----------



## g3rmanium

~Quattro Formaggi~


----------



## g3rmanium

~Pizza~


----------



## g3rmanium

~null~


----------



## g3rmanium

~NullPointerException~


----------



## g3rmanium

~IOException~


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

~ClassCastException~


----------



## g3rmanium

~Meshuggah~


----------



## g3rmanium

bl0b.


----------



## g3rmanium

~f00~


----------



## g3rmanium

~d00~


----------



## g3rmanium

~00~


----------



## g3rmanium

~ß´´~


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.-


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

70400!


----------



## Aenima

70401 for me


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Zepp88

Crazy Swedish vegan banana eater. Where're you at?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



Help. I'm drowning.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

cya <3


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> cya *<3*


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

I wanna go to the moon.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> I wanna go to the moon.




They make drugs for that! But i don't recommend that!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> They make drugs for that! But i don't recommend that!



Yeah, the need to keep a job is such a fuckin drag...

That's why I want them to LEGALIZE IT ALL GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## techjsteele




----------



## Mattmc74

You just got to keep tryin


----------



## Zepp88

Or I could win the lottery....then.....fuck it!


----------



## Mattmc74

Selling is legal
and f*cking is legal
So why is the selling of f*cking not legal?


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Selling is legal
> and f*cking is legal
> So why is the selling of f*cking not legal?



Because it's immoral. And the Russians would win.


----------



## Mattmc74

morals are over rated. HAHAHA


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> morals are over rated. HAHAHA



We didn't defeat the NAZIS while being immoral. 












AMERICA! AMERICA! AMERICA!





 

























































































































































































HOOKERS!


----------



## Nerina

Hi kidlits!


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Nerina!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Hookers rule - Hot, clean ones that is!


----------



## Zepp88

We're keeping the Nazis away! We're America! Yay! 




NOW! HAND OVER YOUR CIVIL LIBERTIES AND YOUR RIGHT TO FREE THINKING!


----------



## Nerina

Whatsupppppppppppppp?!?

 Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Hookers rule - Hot, clean ones that is!



Pancakes.


I want some fucking pancakes.

Now.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> We're keeping the Nazis away! We're America! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW! HAND OVER YOUR CIVIL LIBERTIES AND YOUR RIGHT TO FREE THINKING!


----------



## Mattmc74

I want an old Charvel San Dimas with a ZR trem!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

What do you put on pancakes?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Whatsupppppppppppppp?!?
> 
> Zepp



Chillin. 


Really wanting to be sedated!


----------



## Nerina

you know what, me too actually.......


----------



## Mattmc74

Nerina said:


> Hi kidlits!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> What do you put on pancakes?



Syrup.

Sometimes butter.

Then I bless Canada for their gift of breakfast.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> you know what, me too actually.......



Ooooohhhh it would be wonderful.


----------



## Mattmc74

sedated


----------



## Mattmc74

I gotta go now! you are making me hungry! I'm having pancakes. If you want some you better hurry they get cold fast in michigan!


----------



## Zepp88

OOOOOO CANADA! LORD OF BREAKFAST, GIVETH UNTO ME. BREAKFAST.


----------



## Zepp88

CANADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAGICAL BREAKFAST!!!!!!!! CANADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAN BACON AND CANADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAN SYRUP YUM YUM YUM DELIVERED TO ME BY A MOUNTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Desecrated

cocoa on pancakes


----------



## Desecrated

and morning btw


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> and morning btw



Canned heat.


----------



## Desecrated

what does that mean ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> what does that mean ?



I have no idea.


Here, take this


----------



## Desecrated

thanks


----------



## Desecrated

^^70444!


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Desecrated

D#


----------



## Zepp88

COUNTING


----------



## Desecrated

D¤


----------



## Desecrated

D%


----------



## Zepp88

JODIE FOSTER


----------



## Desecrated

D>/


----------



## Desecrated

DD(


----------



## Desecrated

Mike have you heard of a band called; Bill Harrell & The Virginians ?


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

D=


----------



## Desecrated

D?


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Mike have you heard of a band called; Bill Harrell & The Virginians ?



No. This sounds bad.


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No. This sounds bad.



Bluegrass music, pretty good, very patriotic, honor your parents, believe in the lord, we love virginia!


----------



## Desecrated

&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;&#9574;


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Bluegrass music, pretty good, very patriotic, honor your parents, believe in the lord, we love virginia!



Fascist American flag waving religious nut anthems? Terrific, now they've sucked the Swedes in. The world is fucking over.


----------



## Desecrated

&#21512;&#12356;&#24471;&#29579;
&#25551;&#12365;&#12367;&#12369;&#23376;&#12301;
&#12354;&#12356;&#12360;&#12358;&#12362;
&#12363;&#12365;&#12367;&#12369;&#12371;
&#12364;&#12366;&#12372;&#12370;&#12368;
&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12363;&#12387;&#12365;
&#33258;&#23478;sdl&#65307;&#20124;s&#24230;&#12458;&#12506;kls&#12384;&#65307;ldkd


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Fascist American flag waving religious nut anthems? Terrific, now they've sucked the Swedes in. The world is fucking over.



I listen to it the same way I listen to monty python songs 
hahahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

!D


----------



## Desecrated

.:|D|:.


----------



## Desecrated

@--\---´---D


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I listen to it the same way I listen to monty python songs
> hahahahaha



 

You should take a vacation to Virginia, I'll take you to the mountains, and southern virginia. You'll love it.


----------



## Desecrated

¾ &#8226; Õ Þ


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You should take a vacation to Virginia, I'll take you to the mountains, and southern virginia. You'll love it.



I probably would, I would love to see the blue ridge.


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*70500!!!*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I probably would, I would love to see the blue ridge.



There are actually some nice places out there...just stay away from the crazy snake handling religious cults, melungeons, etc.... 

I must go...training time at work, dunno for what...later dude!


----------



## Desecrated

snake religion FTW


----------



## Desecrated

Thulsa Doom!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *70500!!!*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

<<


----------



## g3rmanium

>>


----------



## g3rmanium

||


----------



## g3rmanium

\/


----------



## g3rmanium

/\


----------



## g3rmanium

?!


----------



## g3rmanium

i plop'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Michael

RAWWWR!


----------



## g3rmanium

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Michael und Jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## D-EJ915

Hallo, Ich müss jetzt nach Schule gehen.


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Michael

whoo


----------



## D-EJ915

lolps


----------



## Michael




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## dream-thief

aye.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Hallo, Ich müss jetzt nach Schule gehen.



Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## g3rmanium

bop.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


Einunzwanzig


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> Hallo, Ich müss jetzt nach Schule gehen.







....aber Ich habe eine Arbeit um 14:00


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

anales Geschlecht


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> Einunzwanzig



You know, when you Google that word, a picture comes up in the internet (not picture) search:


----------



## g3rmanium

feels like I'm living at the bottom of a grave


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Einunzwanzig



Aber da studierst du doch und gehst nicht mehr in die Schule?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



LA RLY?


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

._


----------



## g3rmanium

_.


----------



## g3rmanium

,.


----------



## g3rmanium

__


----------



## g3rmanium

;-


----------



## g3rmanium

.-


----------



## g3rmanium

*.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> LA RLY?



Why yes, that is the case.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Why yes, that is the case.



So, we all agree on E?


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## g3rmanium

:.


----------



## g3rmanium

.:


----------



## g3rmanium

..


----------



## g3rmanium

null


----------



## g3rmanium

biff.


----------



## g3rmanium

ctrl-alt-del


----------



## g3rmanium

w00


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> So, we all agree on E?



E = Truth


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Aber da studierst du doch und gehst nicht mehr in die Schule?


Ah, es ist ein Universität.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> E = Truth





LLL = Truth

E = *HERESY!*


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## thebhef

also posting.


----------



## D-EJ915

yaay


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> LLL = Truth
> 
> E = *HERESY!*



I deem this false


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

E=mc2


----------



## Desecrated

d=mc3


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> Ah, es ist ein Universität.



Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I deem this false


----------



## g3rmanium

<solo/>


----------



## Desecrated

Ich bin ein bin


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I deem this false



I  at your claim of falsehood, thus CANCELING it.


----------



## Lee

Crazy, I know


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I  at your claim of falsehood, thus CANCELING it.



I  on your  thus canceling your cancel.


----------



## g3rmanium

have you ever been experienced?


----------



## Lee

Can a cancellation be canceled?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I  on your  thus canceling your cancel.



I also  on levelhead86's  thus canceling levelhead86's cancel and canceling his account.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Can a cancellation be canceled?



yes


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> have you ever been experienced?



once, but I lost it.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> yes



Apparently so. Well, at least Johann is trying to


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I also  on levelhead86's  thus canceling levelhead86's cancel and canceling his account.



I  on your head, thus canceling your existence, and  at your lack of being.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I  on your head, thus canceling your existence, and  at your lack of being.



Well I  your  thus  your .

Ha! I win!


----------



## D-EJ915

anaya


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

600


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Well I  your  thus  your .
> 
> Ha! I win!



...


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Groff

The  makes my rep history page thing look funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

Hi all


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> The  makes my rep history page thing look funny.



That's the price you pay. Sawry. Next window, please.



Nerina said:


> Hi all



O Hai!


----------



## Desecrated

HAI!


----------



## Nerina

Whats going on today huh?


----------



## Desecrated

MY NECK IS DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

what now?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what now?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/49023-roter-28-625-baritone-neck-13.html


----------



## Nerina

I see.........


----------



## Randy

That's really exciting...

Now send it to me.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I  on your head, thus canceling your existence, and  at your lack of being.


----------



## g3rmanium

LATELY THINGS JUST DON'T SEEM THE SAME!


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## smueske

Woot!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> LATELY THINGS JUST DON'T SEEM THE SAME!



How come ???


----------



## Groff

Now my rep list is even more fucked up


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Now my rep list is even more fucked up



I offered my help as well.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I offered my help as well.



Right back at 'cha.

...Kinda.

Muahahahaha.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


>



I tried to screw it up further, but alas, I can't


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I tried to screw it up further, but alas, I can't



Yet...


----------



## D-EJ915

teehee


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> LATELY THINGS JUST DON'T SEEM THE SAME!



Tell us all about it, and make sure to speak loudly and into the microph... I mean... my lapel pin...


----------



## D-EJ915

tttttt!!!


----------



## Randy

_*Labial*_ skin are _*liable*_ for slander of *libel*


----------



## D-EJ915

bitch tits


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bitch tits



Meatloaf would do anything for love, but give away his bitch tits.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I tried to screw it up further, but alas, I can't



I could!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Tell us all about it, and make sure to speak loudly and into the microph... I mean... my lapel pin...



It has something to do with the purple haze.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I could!



Random, anonymous ASCII goatse


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

t00t


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb.


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## Randy

Lloyd Dobler


----------



## g3rmanium

lê.


----------



## g3rmanium

mm


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

i lol'd.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> i lol'd.



I lol'd my pants. Now they're full of mayonnaise. And disappointment.


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

I see what your doing


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I lol'd my pants. Now they're full of mayonnaise. And disappointment.


----------



## Desecrated

It's getting crowded in here nowadays, we might get to 71000 before the end of the month ,.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I see what your doing


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Not you


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

^^*666!!*


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> It's getting crowded in here nowadays.



So than GTFO.


----------



## g3rmanium

world of swirl.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> So than GTFO.













 Desecrated, no need to show up here again.


----------



## g3rmanium

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

l°l


----------



## g3rmanium

|0|


----------



## g3rmanium

l0l


----------



## g3rmanium

l0|


----------



## g3rmanium

I went down with the fuzzbox.


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## Randy

Atonement

C*NT


----------



## g3rmanium

and because... you got fuzz


----------



## g3rmanium

blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## Randy

and because... you got blorb in your mouth and one ear.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14-


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## smueske

yawp


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

10


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## D-EJ915

schmeee


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Randy

Hook?


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

70700!


----------



## MorbidTravis

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

70700!


----------



## MorbidTravis

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

MorbidTravis said:


> 1.


----------



## g3rmanium

b!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~zimbloth hates us...~~~


----------



## Randy

Fuck this crap.

*jumps on his blorb and hovers away


----------



## D-EJ915

Toshiro said:


>


yaya


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee~~~zimbloth hates us...~~~



I'm pretty sure he hates everybody.


----------



## Lee

Whoever you fuckers were who screwed up my rep box......









































Made me laugh the hardest I've laughed all week


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Whoever you fuckers were who screwed up my rep box......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me laugh the hardest I've laughed all week



I was the first one, the one with


----------



## Groff

Holy un-browsable profile comments batman!


----------



## Randy

Who would do such a thing?


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I was the first one, the one with











levelhead86 said:


> Who would do such a thing?



You


----------



## Randy

777 posts, you bastard!


----------



## g3rmanium

B;


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Whoever you fuckers were who screwed up my rep box......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me laugh the hardest I've laughed all week


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I was the first one, the one with


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Who would do such a thing?



 Yeah, who would do something like that...


----------



## g3rmanium

dob!


----------



## g3rmanium

b0


----------



## g3rmanium

i geh soldat spuin


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## Desecrated

postest


----------



## Desecrated

dogwalking time soon


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> la?



yes


----------



## Desecrated

this thread is a biblethis thread is a biblethis thread is a biblethis thread is a bible


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

^^*777!!!*


----------



## Groff

I just won a second chance offer on eBay for a 5150 II for $325


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


haha <3


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I just won a second chance offer on eBay for a 5150 II for $325



Fuck...that's un-fucking-believable. Fuck.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I just won a second chance offer on eBay for a 5150 II for $325



Nice price


----------



## D-EJ915

taser!!!


----------



## Groff

It's sad that I just let out such a powerful fart that it reverberated through my chair down to the floor...


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> taser!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Face.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Zepp88

When this thread reaches 100k I think it should be printed and bound into a book.


----------



## eleven59

Zepp88 said:


> When this thread reaches 100k I think it should be printed and bound into a book.



I would read that book 

But then, I am reading Kevin Smith's blog in book form


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> When this thread reaches 100k I think it should be printed and bound into a book.



That's going to be a whole lot of useless pages


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> That's going to be a whole lot of useless pages



Nothing useless has ever been posted in this thread. This thread is a bible and will be treated as such.


----------



## eleven59

I'm having fun looking at "milestone" post numbers to see if anything interesting happened there...

Post #666:


metalfiend666 said:


> I'm bored at work.



Post #777:


Alpo said:


> Wobble



Post #1159:


Seedawakener said:


> this is a historical moment for me.



That last one's about the closest to anything interesting I've found


----------



## Zepp88

"Wobble" is pretty fascinating.


----------



## D-EJ915

nobble wobble


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'll wobble your nobble


----------



## Zepp88

Lucky Seven said:


> I'll wobble your nobble





























































































CUBE!


----------



## Lee

Lucky Seven said:


> I'll wobble your nobble



How much for 20 minutes?


----------



## D-EJ915

XD


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> How much for 20 minutes?



Remember, I'll always be cheaper.


----------



## D-EJ915

aha!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Zepp88

Lucky Seven said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ur balls -> cube's mouth


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Remember, I'll always be cheaper.



And better


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> And better



I'll just refer you to one of my fine lot lizards.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I'll just refer you to one of my fine lot lizards.



No. You or nothing


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> No. You or nothing



$1,000,000,000


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> $1,000,000,000



Your price has risen from the original tree fiddy


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Your price has risen from the original tree fiddy



$0.00005


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezley-bobs


----------



## Zepp88

WE HAVE SUCH SIGHTS TO SHOW YOU


----------



## Desecrated

over 800, good good


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

HI mike


----------



## Zepp88

I wish I wasn't at work, I feel like learning more about using Logic and doing drum programming.


----------



## Desecrated

morning to you all


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wish I wasn't at work, I feel like learning more about using Logic and doing drum programming.



O god no, don't go down that road.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> O god no, don't go down that road.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Drumprograming will suck out your soul.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Stop Masturbation! -Ebook Course Helps You Overcome Masturbation


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Drumprograming will suck out your soul.



But I must.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> But I must.



I know, life sucks that way.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know, life sucks that way.



Yes, I think I could deal without a soul though.


If I could play drums I'd just get an electronic drumkit and use it as a giant midi controller. That would be sweet.


----------



## Splees

perhaps that will be the prize eh.. EH? :/

...iwastalkingaboutthebookidea.

...iwastalkingaboutthebookidea.


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> perhaps that will be the prize eh.. EH? :/
> 
> ...iwastalkingaboutthebookidea.
> 
> ...iwastalkingaboutthebookidea.



Yes.
Yes.


----------



## Splees

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.
> Yes.



then it will be mine.
then it will be mine.


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> then it will be mine.
> then it will be mine.



I seriously wonder what the expenses would be?  It would have to be in volumes...or like...a best of compilation.


----------



## Zepp88

Chris said:


> I will be deleting posts like this, however.


----------



## Zepp88

distressed_romeo said:


> A thing of beauty is a joy forever...



This is post number 88. 

Sweet.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



What?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What?



Look at the original post.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, I think I could deal without a soul though.
> 
> 
> If I could play drums I'd just get an electronic drumkit and use it as a giant midi controller. That would be sweet.



Even if you can't play drum swell I still recommend this way, but I know how it is.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Dr. West?  As in, Dr. Adam West?



ADAM WEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Even if you can't play drum swell I still recommend this way, but I know how it is.



I'd love to do it, but it would probably end up sounding worse than me actually programming it.


----------



## Splees

playstopause said:


> but these midget nuns were in fact giants.
> Giant killing machines.

















let's have a quick quote recap.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



 !!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I will pass on my account to my grandchildren.



I'll pass my grandchildren on to you.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'd love to do it, but it would probably end up sounding worse than me actually programming it.



This is what I did when my drummer didn't show up. record hihat and snare first, quantized that a little, then recorded kick and cymbals. 

I suck at drums but if I record it in section it almost sounds good, and with a little tweaking it sounds slightly better, hahahahaha.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> This is what I did when my drummer didn't show up. record hihat and snare first, quantized that a little, then recorded kick and cymbals.
> 
> I suck at drums but if I record it in section it almost sounds good, and with a little tweaking it sounds slightly better, hahahahaha.



That's how I was thinking of doing it, it would certainly make snare work easier. 

The drums are mostly going to be industrial style looped beats though  Not that hard to program I suppose...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'll pass my grandchildren on to you.



"Your so cute that I could eat you, yes I could, yes I could"


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's how I was thinking of doing it, it would certainly make snare work easier.
> 
> The drums are mostly going to be industrial style looped beats though  Not that hard to program I suppose...



true, it sounds like you would get pretty far with just a drumpad, something to work out the rudiments on the snare and such.


----------



## Bound

Howdy, pahtnah.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "Your so cute that I could eat you, yes I could, yes I could"


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Howdy, pahtnah.



Yo!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> true, it sounds like you would get pretty far with just a drumpad, something to work out the rudiments on the snare and such.



I've actually considered this, and my midi controller keyboard has little pads on it that I could use that way, they're just not big enough for sticks. 

It would be cool to have a pad to do more free form stuff with, along with actual programming.


----------



## D-EJ915

galloping


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've actually considered this, and my midi controller keyboard has little pads on it that I could use that way, they're just not big enough for sticks.
> 
> It would be cool to have a pad to do more free form stuff with, along with actual programming.



Have you tried with chop sticks, I used the backside of one once. 

I need to get a pad for my workroom,. a pad and a kick, hihat and cymbals are easy to program.


----------



## 74n4LL0

This is my favorite tie node (Half Windsor)


----------



## D-EJ915

your ties come out crooked if you tie them that way

[action=D-EJ915]has been tying ties for 10 years now...[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> When this thread reaches 100k I think it should be printed and bound into a book.



Undecided.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> "Wobble" is pretty fascinating.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Remember, I'll always be cheaper.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Drumprograming will suck out your soul.



Right.


----------



## D-EJ915

moo


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> your ties come out crooked if you tie them that way
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]has been tying ties for 10 years now...[/action]



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



BANG!


----------



## g3rmanium

Break the norm!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

HOARBISCUIT!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo hah


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

70900!


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## Groff

My profile and rep list is teh br00talz.


----------



## Desecrated

Yes it is


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## 74n4LL0

D-EJ915 said:


> your ties come out crooked if you tie them that way
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]has been tying ties for 10 years now...[/action]



so what tie knot do you raccomend?


----------



## Randy

The bomb has been dropped. Bongcity.


----------



## Groff

Well, Jeff won't be here for a while


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Lee

Oh damn


----------



## Chris

Hi.

If you guys don't stop abusing the rep system in this post, I'm going to nuke all rep gained from in here.

Repping posts like "asdasd" is not what it's for.


----------



## Groff

[action=TheMissing]is anxiously awaiting his BKP nailbomb[/action]


----------



## Groff

I haven't been able to play my 7 string proper in days


----------



## Groff

But it's gonna totally be worth it!


----------



## Groff

You're kinda quiet today Johann


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> [action=TheMissing]is anxiously awaiting his BKP nailbomb[/action]



 I'm getting ready to order some Apache's for my Strat build.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I'm getting ready to order some Apache's for my Strat build.



Sweet.

I want to build a strat too. Warmoth.


----------



## Groff

s-s-s pickp config.

No humbuckers allowed


----------



## Michael

I bought a soldering iron today and attempted to install my Evo7 into my RG7620, and failed miserably.   I know where everything need to go, I just can solder for shit. : /

I'm takin' it to the tech either tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Groff

It's probably gonna be ash, but I was thinking about making it mahogany, just because you NEVER see Mahogany strats.

None that i've seen at least.


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> I bought a soldering iron today and attempted to install my Evo7 into my RG7620, and failed miserably.   I know where everything need to go, I just can solder properly. : /
> 
> I'm takin' it to a tech either tomorrow or monday.



Soldering is not easy, no matter what people say.

It takes practice. You gotta have the "Touch".

And I don't seem to have the 'touch'


----------



## Randy

me+your mom=you


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> me+your mom=you





One of the funniest tags


----------



## Groff

Oooo! I almost forgot!

My 5150 II should be comming in around the time I get my new pickup installed.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I want to build a strat too. Warmoth.



That's what I'm doing. S-S-S and all.


----------



## Groff

Can't wait to have my tech look at it.


----------



## Groff

Then I can work on selling the B52


----------



## Groff

I'm gonna keep the B52 cab, as it has superb power handling. But I'm probably gonna change the speakers out eventually. To save a little money. That and the B52 cab is fuckin' SOLID.


----------



## Michael

TheMissing said:


> Soldering is not easy, no matter what people say.
> 
> It takes practice. You gotta have the "Touch".
> 
> And I don't seem to have the 'touch'



Yeah, I left it a came back to it about three times tonight, but just gave up in the end. It was my first time trying to solder anything. I just find it impossible to hold the wire, iron and solder and make a connection at the same time.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> It's probably gonna be ash, but I was thinking about making it mahogany, just because you NEVER see Mahogany strats.
> 
> None that i've seen at least.



I went with Alder. I'm having an absolute BITCH of a time finding the proper color stain to match a Sienna burst Strat.


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> Yeah, I left it a came back to it about three times tonight, but just gave up. It was my first time trying to solder anything. I just find it impossible to hold the wire, iron and solder and making a connection at the same time.



Well, the way i've seen it done is using the iron to hold the wire down, and then using your now free hand to apply the solder.

But I still can't get it right. I had no problems soldering two wires together, but I can't seem to be able to solder wire TO somthing.


----------



## Michael

That's the way I was doing it. I got the red wire onto the selector tab ok, but I couldn't seem to do it again for the other wires.


----------



## Groff

Michael said:


> That's the way I was doing it. I got the red wire onto the selector tab ok, but I couldn't seem to do it again for the other wires.



The tabs aren't that bad. The pots are where I run into trouble.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Well, the way i've seen it done is using the iron to hold the wire down, and then using your now free hand to apply the solder.
> 
> But I still can't get it right. I had no problems soldering two wires together, but I can't seem to be able to solder wire TO somthing.



Tinning the wires/contacts, and using sand paper on contacts (especially pots) helps.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Tinning the wires/contacts, and using sand paper on contacts (especially pots) helps.



My problem has always been getting the solder to _melt_

I just take it to my tech friend now, and he hooks me up.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> My problem has always been getting the solder to _melt_
> 
> I just take it to my tech friend now, and he hooks me up.



Good deal. 

Yeah, working with old gunky solder can suck... I tried using the original pots on my Electra which was about 30+ years old at the time. I eventually just started fresh with new ones.

99% of the time, for me anyway, you gotta get underneath the solder turd to get it to melt... the stuff on the top is too contaminated with shit and doesn't melt much, if at all.


----------



## Nerina

good day kidlits


----------



## Lee

I feel like I'm giving in by doing this, but advice never hurts. You guys have any ideas on where I could get the proper stains for this color combo? I've tried several stains for the inner color but they're all either too brown or orange. 

http://www.themusiczoo.com/AmSRSStratHSS_MN_SSB6080combo.jpg


----------



## Randy

The INNER color looks more like a yellow-ish to me, depending on what the hue of the wood is naturally.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> The INNER color looks more like a yellow-ish to me, depending on what the hue of the wood is naturally.



That's the thing. Trying to find a honey-ish color wood stain is hard. Everything is waaay too brown.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> That's the thing. Trying to find a honey-ish color wood stain is hard. Everything is waaay too brown.



Quite the dilemma... hmmm...



SevenDeadly said:


> I get so sick of the Bush bashing around here. The brutal fact is that there are people out there that want to kill us. Bush's entire presidency has been defined by 9/11 and the war on terror. I don't care who you think you are or how highly you value your own opinions, any president faced with the same decisions Bush has had to make was bound to stumble a bit. Lay off.



Paging Dr. Noodles... paging Dr. Noodles... you're wanted in the PC&E ward.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> That's the thing. Trying to find a honey-ish color wood stain is hard. Everything is waaay too brown.



I've seen it around.

Don't forget, you can thin it out too.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Paging Dr. Noodles... paging Dr. Noodles... you're wanted in the PC&E ward.









Holy shit, I just realized I wrote "PC&E" Instead of "P&CE"


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I've seen it around.
> 
> Don't forget, you can thin it out too.



I was thinking of taking an amber-ish stain and doing just that.


----------



## Randy

hahah so did I! 

Mistakes FTL....


----------



## Lee

ColorTone Concentrated Liquid Stains at Stewart-MacDonald

The vintage amber looks somewhat promising. Thoughts?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> ColorTone Concentrated Liquid Stains at Stewart-MacDonald
> 
> The vintage amber looks somewhat promising. Thoughts?



I was actually planning on using that same item, for the same effect, so my vote is "yes".


----------



## Desecrated

vintage amber looked pretty nice.


----------



## smueske

woot


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

Oh ffs.


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

DE


----------



## Desecrated

SE


----------



## Desecrated

CR


----------



## Desecrated

AT


----------



## Desecrated

ED


----------



## Desecrated

PR


----------



## Desecrated

OD


----------



## Desecrated

UC


----------



## Desecrated

TI


----------



## Desecrated

ON


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;&#9827;&#9830;&#9829;


----------



## bostjan

four


----------



## bostjan

posts


----------



## bostjan

at


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;Desecrated&#9824;


----------



## bostjan

once!


----------



## bostjan

Phail!


----------



## Randy

I've heard of unisex, but I've never had it.


----------



## Lee

I'm thinking I'm going to go with vintage amber


----------



## Randy

A very good choice, indeed. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Wow, I didn't realize I was over 3,000 posts!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

DESECRATED


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

Haake has hair.


----------



## Desecrated

22.22 pm


----------



## Desecrated

Time to walk the dog soon.


----------



## Desecrated

Sending money to Poland.


----------



## Desecrated

*!!!71000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Aenima

Onions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

carrots


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit. 

Free Jeff.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sending money to Poland.


----------



## Korngod

donkey raping shit eater!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm starting to enjoy drum programming.


----------



## Chris

Desecrated said:


> I think chris meant that the video itself didn't belong here. Just like all other rulers he has lost contact with the people, that videos belongs here more then anything else.



Is that right?


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Thrashmanzac

man, that avatar is entrancing (fuck i hope entrancing is a word)


----------



## El Caco

Dictionary	
entrance 2 |&#618;n&#716;tr&#593;&#720;ns| |&#603;n-|
verb [ trans. ] (often be entranced)
fill (someone) with wonder and delight, holding their entire attention : I was entranced by a cluster of trees that were lit up by fireflies | [as adj. ] ( entrancing) he had never seen a more entrancing woman.
&#8226; cast a spell on : Orpheus entranced the wild beasts.
DERIVATIVES
entrancement noun
entrancingly adverb


----------



## ibznorange

oh my god
steve, you HAVE to change that shit
im not comfortable with being constantly distracted by animated cans


----------



## Zepp88

Hoarbiscuit.


----------



## El Caco

ibznorange said:


> oh my god
> steve, you HAVE to change that shit
> im not comfortable with being constantly distracted by animated cans


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

70-300


----------



## Desecrated

Finally a new page.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

la.


----------



## Desecrated

necks and strings


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> necks and strings



legs and g-strings?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> legs and g-strings?



Maple necks and nickelstrings. I don't have time for women, I'm a musician.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Maple necks and nickelstrings. I don't have time for women, I'm a musician.


----------



## Desecrated

Virginians on the other hand....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Virginians on the other hand....


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

fa so le re mi do que kvack djent


----------



## Groff

do re mi fa so *La* ti DJENT!


----------



## Groff

Hai!

OU812?


----------



## D-EJ915

dude pagestretch = bad


----------



## Lee

Whut?


----------



## Lee

The tags in this thread got owned


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## D-EJ915

posti


----------



## Desecrated

Tags ????


----------



## D-EJ915

amazing


----------



## Desecrated

O shit jeff your back


----------



## 74n4LL0

I'm bored here at work...


----------



## Mattmc74

Me too


----------



## Aenima

Banana hangmat


----------



## Randy

Arguing.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah!!


----------



## Randy

Welcome back Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## Groff

I like how whenever I post an Onion News article, it gets taken way too seriously and people start arguing.


----------



## Lee

I think some people don't get the premise of The Onion


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

And apparently no E


----------



## Groff

And apparently no tags either


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

Somebody deleted the tags?! Oh noas!


----------



## Lee

See, nobody pays attention when I post


----------



## D-EJ915

arguiiiing!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> arguiiiing!!!



Arguing baaack!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I can't comment


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

me+your mom=you


----------



## Nerina

we will have to add them again........


----------



## D-EJ915

zing


----------



## Groff

Wow... the 100k is slow today


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

I think they got deleted for a reason, so I'm not touching them


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



La?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!

Hai Johann!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You're kinda quiet today Johann


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

Hi Johan


----------



## Lee

nom nom nom


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>



 Premium content!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> The tags in this thread got owned



Yeah WTF?


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Turn up the bass!


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

just got that in the mail lol


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?=


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Lee

234


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

71100!


----------



## g3rmanium

|o|


----------



## D-EJ915

btw guys page stretching ftl


----------



## Lee

huh


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## g3rmanium

v00


----------



## g3rmanium

t00


----------



## g3rmanium

a00


----------



## g3rmanium

aßß


----------



## g3rmanium

a11


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> aßß



Aß?


----------



## g3rmanium

bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

null.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> keks.



Kekse


----------



## g3rmanium

x...


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Aß?



71111 

cool.


----------



## Lee

I didn't even notice that


----------



## Desecrated

I notice everything.


----------



## Groff

"and apparently no chris"

I'm right here!


----------



## Lee

The other one


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> "and apparently no chris"
> 
> I'm right here!



Fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Aß?



Ja. Aß.


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

lal.


----------



## g3rmanium

l0l.


----------



## g3rmanium

l_0_l


----------



## g3rmanium

x00.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Bound

wOoT


----------



## Bound

they


----------



## Nerina

N>e !


----------



## Bound

put


----------



## Bound

something


----------



## Bound

in


----------



## Bound

the


----------



## Bound

water


----------



## Bound

and


----------



## Bound

it


----------



## Bound

was


----------



## Bound

a whole


----------



## Bound

dumpster


----------



## Bound

full


----------



## Bound

of















































Nmf'nT


----------



## Nerina

of crap?


----------



## Bound

NR


----------



## Bound

Nmf'nR


----------



## Bound

E


----------



## Randy

WANT 2 BUILD


----------



## Nerina

I likey levelhead


----------



## g3rmanium

RR!


----------



## Nerina

nice blue color too, cool


----------



## Randy

Thank you very much.

and apparently no balls



g3rmanium said:


> RR!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nmf'nT



 +rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Nmf'nR


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> WANT 2 BUILD



MY EYES!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> and apparently no balls


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> MY EYES!!!!



...black guitars ain't my bag, baby...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Go hiking.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Go hiking.



I was. Today. And what's w0rng with "E."?


----------



## Desecrated

E is what keeps this universe together.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I was. Today. And what's w0rng with "E."?



Nothing's wrong with "E". Everything is wrong with ".".


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> E is what keeps this universe together.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

5404


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



E=mc2


----------



## Desecrated

No E, no MC's


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Nothing's wrong with "E". Everything is wrong with ".".



Oh.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



LLL


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



"La"?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> LLL



_|_|_|__


----------



## g3rmanium

What is "La"?


----------



## g3rmanium

We need more tags.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> What is "La"?



It's not "La", it's "LA" as in "Los Angeles".


----------



## g3rmanium

19.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> It's not "La", it's "LA" as in "Los Angeles".





Why doesn't Chris register themissing.la?


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> 19.



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## Randy

What an attractive young man.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

71200!


----------



## g3rmanium

n00


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Randy

n00 metal...?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Desecrated

I play noob metal


----------



## Nerina

me too


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

It's fucking friday today, way to many drunken people outside my window.


----------



## Nerina

I can has a slinky cat?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I can has a slinky cat?



You have 2 cats at your home, take on of them and surgically remove the spine, that will do.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> You have 2 cats at your home, take on of them and surgically remove the spine, that will do.


----------



## D-EJ915

slinky cat!!!


----------



## arnoroth661

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...357-leaving-out-single-coil-2.html#post963442


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo mike


----------



## Desecrated

Watcha cooking dude ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I support this man.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Watcha cooking dude ?



Loathing.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Loathing.



What now ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What now ?



Humans, what else?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Humans, what else?



Girls or people in need calling you ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Girls or people in need calling you ?



People in need calling me.


Girls only cause frustration sometimes, but there are no issues there.


----------



## Desecrated

You need a new job


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You need a new job



I really do  Helping idiots is not my thing.

I'm currently teaching myself router configuration and more advanced networking stuff, I need to find something in the unix or networking world.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

i need a dremel and base tool


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I really do  Helping idiots is not my thing.
> 
> I'm currently teaching myself router configuration and more advanced networking stuff, I need to find something in the unix or networking world.



Finland ?


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> You need a blow job



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

posd


----------



## Mattmc74

eadgbe - adgcfad - cgcfad


----------



## Groff

dgcfad foo!


----------



## Groff

Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## Mattmc74

TheMissing said:


> Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb



I need another 7 to do that one. Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb on my Showmaster


----------



## Lee

La?


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> I need another 7 to do that one. *Eb Ab Db LA Bb E!* on my Showmaster



Fixed


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

memememememeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

hi


----------



## Mattmc74

BYE


----------



## D-EJ915

ttta


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo whats up guys


----------



## Mattmc74

Nutin man


----------



## Mattmc74

I want an old Charvel San Dimas with a ZR trem!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool, I don't


----------



## D-EJ915

playin some tunes!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeah baby


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

lol wuttersauce


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



 Hallo Christian!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## TimSE

random thought.
whats going to happen to this thread when 100K is reached?


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Groff

TimSE said:


> random thought.
> whats going to happen to this thread when 100K is reached?



Read the very first post.


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TimSE said:


> random thought.
> whats going to happen to this thread when 100K is reached?





Hm... 



















































































































































































































E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



Availability Results

THEMISSING.LA is currently available for registration, at $50 per year.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



Hey Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

71300!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

Nice


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nice



What?


----------



## g3rmanium

diff.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> What?



71300


----------



## g3rmanium

x00


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 71300



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

la?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

y!


----------



## Desecrated

Åh!


----------



## Mattmc74

ah yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

I got some socks at the store


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I got some socks at the store


----------



## Aenima

Jeej


----------



## Desecrated

Hi Mike


----------



## D-EJ915

yep, fun socks


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Jon.


Jeff, socks?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, socks, 3x black 1x white (pairs)


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah, socks, 3x black 1x white (pairs)



I need new socks. I have like 7 pairs


----------



## Desecrated

Hi mike, 

I have 5 pair of socks, but I never wear sock at home so it's okay


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> I have 5 pair of socks, but I never wear sock at home so it's okay



I always wear socks.


----------



## D-EJ915

I wear them out


----------



## D-EJ915

which is why I got new ones


----------



## Desecrated

Makes sense


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah it does


----------



## Desecrated

I would rep you for it, but I don't dare anymore.


----------



## Zepp88

Tags have been raped?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Tags have been raped?



Yeah apparently, no explanation either,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yeah apparently, no explanation either,



and apparently no balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~

I'm bored


----------



## Desecrated

I don't know if your allowed to be bored.


----------



## Zepp88

Skinny Puppy - Worlock


----------



## Desecrated

I like my puppys with a bit more meat


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not a dog person


----------



## Desecrated

Same here, dogs are a nuisance,


----------



## Zepp88

Agreed, dogs suck.

But Skinny Puppy rules.


----------



## D-EJ915

apples are good


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

100k Reply Contest.


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> apples are good



Oh yes, oh yes. Plus I live in New England, so they're extra good up here.

except the genetic super apples we have at the super-market. Those are gross.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 100k Reply Contest.


----------



## D-EJ915

ba dum dum


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ba dum dum



BY MENNEN!


----------



## D-EJ915

and futanari!!


----------



## Desecrated

slow night tonight ?


----------



## Zepp88

On the forum yes. At work no


----------



## Kotex

11:20


----------



## Zepp88

2:22AM


----------



## Kotex

11:25pm


My chin hair is back


----------



## Splees

I always seem to get a stomach ache and gas when come here....


----------



## Zepp88

Pancakes.


----------



## Splees

TUMS!


----------



## Kotex

Sounds like a personal problem to me.



;p


----------



## Splees

it is, I just noticed the board is slow. I haven't got much going on right now other than gas and working on school crap.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm busy banging my picnic table.


----------



## Splees




----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## Splees

splinters?


----------



## Zepp88

No.


----------



## Splees

quitter.


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## Splees

NWS woMAN?


I thought it was shopped at first...


----------



## Desecrated

edit that to a link and put a nws sign on it. please.


----------



## Splees

whoops, sorry about that. forgot.


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Michael

Sup dudes?


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des!


----------



## Bound

CHIKAHN FRIED STeAAAHHK


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

hi people


----------



## Aenima

Lo bob


----------



## Mattayus

lo.


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a we a we


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Bound

*hrrmmmm hmmmm*


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Lee

que?


----------



## Moonohol




----------



## Splees

Bound said:


> *hrrmmmm hmmmm*



french fried potaters... mmm musturd sauce.


----------



## Desecrated

posting7


----------



## Lee

lol que?


----------



## Desecrated

hugs


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## shadowgenesis

my teeth hurt


----------



## D-EJ915

I AM FULL!!!


----------



## Nerina

I am tired


----------



## D-EJ915

me too


----------



## playstopause

wow that's bad!


----------



## playstopause

There's absolutely no need for that!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> There's absolutely no need for that!!!



Ah ah! So tru dat!


----------



## Nerina

no need for what?


----------



## playstopause

For that.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## playstopause

This is the end.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

? I am lost now......


----------



## D-EJ915

whaaa!!!


----------



## Desecrated

That is morning


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>




Every time I watch one of your videos, I am utterly disappointed.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

20 33 45 76 98


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan!


----------



## g3rmanium

f00


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## g3rmanium

d00


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## g3rmanium

p00


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## g3rmanium

thanks for helping!


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> thanks for helping!



I do my best


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## g3rmanium

y<<


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## g3rmanium

y>>


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## g3rmanium

i 0'd.


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## g3rmanium

xx


----------



## g3rmanium

are you trying to gain some points, Jonathan?


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## Desecrated

*6666!!!*


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt##


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 71,476
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 20,826
D-EJ915 10,899
Desecrated 6,666
TheMissing 3,758
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,196
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,594
playstopause 1,240
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> are you trying to gain some points, Jonathan?



I was aiming for 6666 post in this thread, but now when I'm done I can die in peace.


----------



## g3rmanium

eee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I was aiming for 6666 post in this thread, but now when I'm done I can die in peace.



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

null


----------



## g3rmanium

poff.


----------



## g3rmanium

xx0


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## D-EJ915

whrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

o hai Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

71500!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas



U has them?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## FortePenance

EEEEEERRRRRRGGGGG!?


----------



## g3rmanium

N..


----------



## g3rmanium

FortePenance said:


> EEEEEERRRRRRGGGGG!?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

Kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

Xll


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

;;


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

._.


----------



## g3rmanium

o_o


----------



## g3rmanium

._p


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## g3rmanium

ppp


----------



## Groff

While playing world of warcraft last night, there was a hunter with a pet named "noballs"


----------



## D-EJ915

ayaaaa


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> While playing world of warcraft last night, there was a hunter with a pet named "noballs"



Exactly.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

an apparently getting banned


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> an apparently getting banned



Who ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Who ?



Hi Des

Who's banned now?


----------



## D-EJ915

no balls? that'd be wonderful...oh wait what?


----------



## Randy

Nobody... yet...


----------



## Nerina

oh


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee~~



Corpuscle is a gross sounding word, to me.


----------



## Nerina

why?


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YYAH!!


----------



## Randy

It sounds like a mix of "corpse" and "muscle" and is has the word "pus" in it.



D-EJ915 said:


> OH YYAH!!


----------



## Nerina

Oh, I see. I hate the word exam. Thats my most hated word.


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Oh, I see. I hate the word exam. Thats my most hated word.



Hmm...


----------



## Nerina

Yes, I am passionate about hating school.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Yes, I am passionate about hating school.



Me too. Funny thing is that i'm going to college to be a teacher.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Me too. Funny thing is that i'm going to college to be a teacher.



Wow, well as a teacher it will prolly be ok, you're the one getting to torture the kids hehehehehe. I actually could be a teacher and prolly be happy, if it was something I was really into that I was teaching.But really this whole school thing is starting to really blow....I'm very ready to finnish. 

What are you going to teach?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Me too. Funny thing is that i'm going to college to be a teacher.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Wow, well as a teacher it will prolly be ok, you're the one getting to torture the kids hehehehehe. I actually could be a teacher and prolly be happy, if it was something I was really into that I was teaching.But really this whole school thing is starting to really blow....I'm very ready to finnish.
> 
> What are you going to teach?



I'm going for history, so I assume that makes me a "Social Studies" teacher. I play on teaching the 1-6th grade level. Mainly because I work well with kids. And I HATE todays teenagers with a passion.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Mainly because I work well with kids. And I HATE todays teenagers with a passion.



As do I.

*shakes fist


----------



## D-EJ915

pancakes!!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> pancakes!!


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> I'm going for history, so I assume that makes me a "Social Studies" teacher. I play on teaching the 1-6th grade level. Mainly because I work well with kids. And I HATE todays teenagers with a passion.



Cool, yeah I hate teenagers too, I always have even when I was one


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Cool, yeah I hate teenagers too, I always have even when I was one



Same here.  

/bitterness


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Cool, yeah I hate teenagers too, I always have even when I was one



The Nu-metal kids, and the hardcore stoners that did absolutely nothing were the ones I hated most(I'm talking about the ones that skipped school and just smoked all day 7 days a week... Fuckin' losers). Nowadays kids worship MTV and the bullshit fuck-tarded shows they have.

So as you can imagine, my younger sister drives me up the fuckin' wall!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Lee

I just hate most people in general


----------



## Randy

Just as I left high school, the "Viva La Bam" generation of kids happened to bother me, particularly.

Parents that let them do whatever they want, and spend $$$ on skateboards that they trash all the fucking time; and yet they still feel a need to "rebel".


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> The Nu-metal kids, and the hardcore stoners that did absolutely nothing were the ones I hated most(I'm talking about the ones that skipped school and just smoked all day 7 days a week... Fuckin' losers). Nowadays kids worship MTV and the bullshit fuck-tarded shows they have.



I agree totally.They're like breathing wastes of space, that grow up to be older wastes of space.


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> I agree totally.They're like breathing wastes of space, that grow up to be older wastes of space.





Indeed.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Just as I left high school, the "Viva La Bam" generation of kids happened to bother me, particularly.
> 
> Parents that let them do whatever they want, and spend $$$ on skateboards that they trash all the fucking time; and yet they still feel a need to "rebel".



Yeah, I missed that by a year or two. But that ideal held true to some extent when I was in school. Here are these little shitheads, who could barely pull off D's in class, having parents who would but them dirtbikes and ATVs, shit like that that I wanted. I was always a good kid, did what I was told, but still It took me years to finally get a dirtbike, and it wasn't even one I wanted! But I was grateful. Yet, there were complete tossers who would get a new one every year.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> I agree totally.They're like breathing wastes of space, that grow up to be older wastes of space.



There's only one kid I know that grew tired of the stoner crew, and he picked up and moved on. The rest of his 23-25 year old buddies still hang out at the mall all day.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, I missed that by a year or two. But that ideal held true to some extent when I was in school. Here are these little shitheads, who could barely pull off D's in class, having parents who would but them dirtbikes and ATVs, shit like that that I wanted. I was always a good kid, did what I was told, but still It took me years to finally get a dirtbike, and it wasn't even one I wanted! But I was grateful. Yet, there were complete tossers who would get a new one every year.



Same here, I was never spoiled, and sometimes I wonder if thats why I didnt grow up to be an asshole....maybe it was a good thing we had to work for what we wanted....... Nah fuck that, I'm still waiting for my parents to help me get a car, like THATS gonna happen.....I bought a mustang by myself cash a few years ago, my first car, and it felt great that because they didnt help me they couldnt tell me when to leave or come home hahaha, revenge was sweeet....Now I want another one


----------



## Randy

Spoiled asshole kids FTL.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> There's only one kid I know that grew tired of the stoner crew, and he picked up and moved on. The rest of his 23-25 year old buddies still hang out at the mall all day.



Thats one thing I'll never get....hanging out in malls, parking lots, doing NOTHING all day long, esp when you're 21 and over, I see people doing that a lot down here, like they like to advertise the fact that they have nothing better to do than stand outside a mall and watch people...sad...


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> Cool, yeah I hate teenagers too, I always have even when I was one


I skipped being a rebellious teenager  I went from being a sweet kid, to being a bratty kid then straight to being a lazy older teen/20 year old


----------



## Desecrated

Slacker


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I skipped being a rebellious teenager  I went from being a sweet kid, to being a bratty kid then straight to being a lazy older teen/20 year old


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

"This thread is the bible"

So this thread has no answers?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> "This thread is the bible"
> 
> So this thread has no answers?



Oh, fuckin' snap son!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> "This thread is the bible"
> 
> So this thread has no answers?



I really hope you didn't come here looking for answers


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



.LA!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> The Nu-metal kids, and the hardcore stoners that did absolutely nothing were the ones I hated most(I'm talking about the ones that skipped school and just smoked all day 7 days a week... Fuckin' losers). Nowadays kids worship MTV and the bullshit fuck-tarded shows they have.
> 
> So as you can imagine, my younger sister drives me up the fuckin' wall!



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

I E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bup.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

µµ


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links groups image host 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
New Messages: 0 / 22
User CP - My Profile - Inbox 
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 7158 of 7158 « First < 6158	6658	7058	7108	7144	7145	7146	7147	7148	7149	7150	7151	7152	7153	7154	7155	7156	7157 7158 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 10 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 08:16 PM #71571 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

I E'd.

"dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
We need !
Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:16 PM #71572 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Keks.
Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:16 PM #71573 (permalink)
TheMissing
DJENTmasterflex

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 3,096

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: Incomming 5150 II 

Thanked: 75

TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.

Quote:
Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
La?
La!

DAMN YOU ZeroSignal!

It's not like the US could suddenly bust out the George Jetson Epic Fucking Death Ray - Chris
"What does this bypass switch do...SWEET MOTHER OF FUCKING HELL!!!" -noodles
La!
Online Now Add to TheMissing's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:17 PM #71574 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Bup.
Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:17 PM #71575 (permalink)
Nerina
Pwner of arms,legs..

Nerina's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Ankh-Morpork
Posts: 794

Main Seven: BC Rich Warlock
Rig: Marshall MG10CD

Thanked: 69

Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.



"I think Nerina is tickled by the word idiot."-Zepp88

"What the hell, free oxygen for everybody today."-Desecrated

"You talk too much. Shouldn't you be drinking beer or something?"Stitch

"Bogging swings, pwning things, it's a day in Nerinas life."- Zepp88
Online Now Add to Nerina's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Nerina
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Nerina
Find More Posts by Nerina
Add Nerina to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:18 PM #71576 (permalink)
TheMissing
DJENTmasterflex

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 3,096

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: Incomming 5150 II 

Thanked: 75

TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.

Online Now Add to TheMissing's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old Today, 08:19 PM #71577 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
La!
Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 08:19 PM #71578 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nerina View Post




































































































































































































































































Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 08:20 PM #71579 (permalink)
g3rmanium
The king of "E"

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 523

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 4

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

µµ
Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 7158 of 7158 « First < 6158	6658	7058	7108	7144	7145	7146	7147	7148	7149	7150	7151	7152	7153	7154	7155	7156	7157 7158 

Edit Tags
Tags
and apparently missing, and apparently no balls, and apparently no chris, apparently not the bible, dont lie at me, e!!, lol, n>e fool!, n<e fool!, nerina pwns things
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « My roommate and her bf have the worst "pet" names ever | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 22 03-24-2008 09:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 01:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 07:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 02:24 AM
> 
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7 RC1
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## g3rmanium

,,


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> La!



D&#9824;?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links groups image host
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> New Messages: 0 / 22
> User CP - My Profile - Inbox
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 7158 of 7158 « First < 6158	6658	7058	7108	7144	7145	7146	7147	7148	7149	7150	7151	7152	7153	7154	7155	7156	7157 7158
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 10 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
> Old Today, 08:16 PM #71571 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> I E'd.
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:16 PM #71572 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Keks.
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:16 PM #71573 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> DJENTmasterflex
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 3,096
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: Incomming 5150 II
> 
> Thanked: 75
> 
> TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> La?
> La!
> 
> DAMN YOU ZeroSignal!
> 
> It's not like the US could suddenly bust out the George Jetson Epic Fucking Death Ray - Chris
> "What does this bypass switch do...SWEET MOTHER OF FUCKING HELL!!!" -noodles
> La!
> Online Now Add to TheMissing's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:17 PM #71574 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Bup.
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:17 PM #71575 (permalink)
> Nerina
> Pwner of arms,legs..
> 
> Nerina's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2007
> Location: Ankh-Morpork
> Posts: 794
> 
> Main Seven: BC Rich Warlock
> Rig: Marshall MG10CD
> 
> Thanked: 69
> 
> Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.Nerina is shredding to new heights.
> 
> 
> 
> "I think Nerina is tickled by the word idiot."-Zepp88
> 
> "What the hell, free oxygen for everybody today."-Desecrated
> 
> "You talk too much. Shouldn't you be drinking beer or something?"Stitch
> 
> "Bogging swings, pwning things, it's a day in Nerinas life."- Zepp88
> Online Now Add to Nerina's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Nerina
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Nerina
> Find More Posts by Nerina
> Add Nerina to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:18 PM #71576 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> DJENTmasterflex
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 3,096
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: Incomming 5150 II
> 
> Thanked: 75
> 
> TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.TheMissing is deemed true.
> 
> Online Now Add to TheMissing's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 08:19 PM #71577 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
> La!
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 08:19 PM #71578 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nerina View Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 08:20 PM #71579 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> The king of "E"
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 523
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 4
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> µµ
> Online Now Add to g3rmanium's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 7158 of 7158 « First < 6158	6658	7058	7108	7144	7145	7146	7147	7148	7149	7150	7151	7152	7153	7154	7155	7156	7157 7158
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> and apparently missing, and apparently no balls, and apparently no chris, apparently not the bible, dont lie at me, e!!, lol, n>e fool!, n<e fool!, nerina pwns things
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « My roommate and her bf have the worst "pet" names ever | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off Topic 22 03-24-2008 09:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 01:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 07:39 AM
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 14 04-19-2007 02:24 AM
> 
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7 RC1
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> <br /><!-- google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) -->LinkBacks Enabled by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.crawlability.com/vbseo/">vBSEO</a> 3.1.0<!-- google_ad_section_end -->
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted!
Click to expand...


----------



## Desecrated

Quotation rules!


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!





Desecrated said:


> Quotation rules!



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Holiday Inn motel


----------



## Desecrated

o9&#8592;&#9660;&#9553;ø&#9600;&#9474;Ä~&#8962;g


----------



## Desecrated

Me and johann, being productive members of the forum.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

there's no room


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Me and johann, being productive members of the forum.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

600!


----------



## Desecrated

I almost wanted to go to 72000 before the end of the month, But I don't have the strength to post 400 post in 3 hours.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

c00


----------



## g3rmanium

xüü


----------



## g3rmanium

wüü


----------



## Desecrated

Posting


----------



## g3rmanium

baff.


----------



## g3rmanium

dßß


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## Desecrated

Sense!
I have none.


----------



## g3rmanium

x´`


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Sense!
> I have none.


----------



## g3rmanium

´´


----------



## g3rmanium

p´´


----------



## g3rmanium

0p


----------



## g3rmanium

8p


----------



## g3rmanium

8-p


----------



## g3rmanium

xß


----------



## stuz719

g3rmanium said:


> xß



Someone who used to indulge in domestic violence? An ex-beater?

[Sorry!]


----------



## g3rmanium

is this love or confusion?


----------



## g3rmanium

stuz719 said:


> Someone who used to indulge in domestic violence? An ex-beater?
> 
> [Sorry!]



+rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## cataclysm_child

First post! I rock!


----------



## Desecrated

More Scandinavians.


----------



## g3rmanium

aaa


----------



## g3rmanium

cataclysm_child said:


> First post! I rock!



+rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

tzz


----------



## D-EJ915

nosey cat XD


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> More Scandinavians.



More hot Scandinavian women in my bed you mean?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> More hot Scandinavian women in my bed you mean?



Just a myth. Our women looks like your tractors.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Just a myth. Our women looks like your tractors.



I've suddenly lost interest in Sweden.


----------



## D-EJ915

ana

banana ana


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Just a myth. Our women looks like your tractors.



Even the bikini team?


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Just a myth. Our women looks like little boys.



fix'd


----------



## Aenima

um......


----------



## Randy

Aenima said:


> um......



and apparently no balls


----------



## Mogwaii

_NAESH_

I declare war on oxygen

I declare war on oxygen


----------



## Randy

I declare shenanigans.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I've suddenly lost interest in Sweden.



Hallo Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

I declare E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I declare E.



I declare this truth.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I declare this truth.



I declare Lee GR1M AND FROSTBITTEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I declare Lee GR1M AND FROSTBITTEN!



Why thank you, King of E


----------



## D-EJ915

I just ate dinner =3


----------



## g3rmanium

G³


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Why thank you, King of E


----------



## Lee

Off to class from 18:30-21:30


----------



## g3rmanium

tttz


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Off to class from 18:30-21:30


----------



## g3rmanium

We need more tags.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Jeff, can you add some tags?


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbß


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

(18:20:00) cmao: same here. I mean I was a tester for it but bleh.
(18:20:16) Kagami: you should have said it sucks beyond comprehension
(18:20:35) cmao: XD sorry that phrase didn't come to mind.
(18:20:35) Kagami: it is an epic fail not to be surpassed for generations to come


----------



## D-EJ915

I added moar tags


----------



## D-EJ915

(18:24:11) cmao: how in the hell do you find all of these cute pictures?
(18:24:18) Kagami: I dunno XD
(18:24:22) Kagami: 6000 backgrounds
(18:24:25) Kagami: at least a few have to be cute lol


----------



## Moonohol

Something smells good


----------



## Desecrated

Thank you


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Desecrated

hot


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Desecrated

hihi


----------



## D-EJ915

hey =3


----------



## D-EJ915

coo: *takes off your shirt and kisses down your neck*
koo: *moans*
koo: & squirms & disown
koo: lol
koo: unix joke...
coo: ok...


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yah


----------



## Desecrated

Nerds.....


----------



## Groff

La...


It's almost been 12 hours since the last post?!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Groff

I E'd


----------



## Groff

Actually, I La'd


----------



## Desecrated

I didn't la, i just realized that I like psychos.


----------



## D-EJ915

amazing


----------



## Groff

glorious


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah an old friend of mine got pissed at his neighbour and decided to put a stick of dynamite in his car, and blow of the door. 
And I just realized that all my friends are fucking psycho. And I love them.


----------



## Zepp88

My friends are mostly digital.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Yeah an old friend of mine got pissed at his neighbour and decided to put a stick of dynamite in his car, and blow of the door.
> And I just realized that all my friends are fucking psycho. And I love them.



buttsecks.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> buttsecks.


----------



## D-EJ915

I am glorious


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> *video about ghey secks*


----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## Randy

I didn't get that "Keeping Up Appearances" video at all...  

I watched 60% it, and I was bored to tears, so I stopped paying attention.


----------



## Desecrated

I have no idea what your talking bout, but I'm going to post here anyway.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I am glorious


----------



## Randy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/53201-keeping-up-appearances-metal-content.html


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> lawl


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

whee~


----------



## Desecrated

yay, blumchen


----------



## Desecrated

3f


----------



## Desecrated

4g


----------



## Desecrated

5hh


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> yay, blumchen



*rejoices


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> *rejoices



Being a DJ at a illegal rave, playing blumchen to all the junkies is an experience.


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

*71717*


----------



## D-EJ915

mrooowww


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Being a DJ at a illegal rave, playing blumchen to all the junkies is an experience.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



No such things exist.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

oh noes


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> *unfunny comic*


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ehh


----------



## Randy

Gumption.


----------



## D-EJ915

hwh


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53202-nad-lol-5150-content-56k-only-1-pic.html


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Yeah an old friend of mine got pissed at his neighbour and decided to put a stick of dynamite in his car, and blow of the door.
> And I just realized that all my friends are fucking psycho. And I love them.



I think we'd get along juuuust fine.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I think we'd get along juuuust fine.



You're a psycho too, or do you just love psychos ?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>



Don't put dynamite in people's mail boxes. 

:butterflyeffect:


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Lee

perhaps


----------



## Randy

Deleted Scene from the Matrix (NSFW):


----------



## Desecrated

5444


----------



## Randy

Garlic Knots.


----------



## Nerina

Hi kidlits!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Hi kidlits!



O hai Nerina!


----------



## Randy

O hai stildik...?


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> O hai Nerina!



Whats going on today?



levelhead86 said:


> O hai stildik...?



I thought this said slipdick for a second.......... oh my.....what is happening to me........
stildick hahahaha


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> I thought this said slipdick for a second.......... oh my.....what is happening to me........
> stildick hahahaha



I though it said "splitdick" for a minute, so you're not far off.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I added moar tags



+rep!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Actually, I La'd



Have you ever thought about buying a .la domain, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



NO!


----------



## g3rmanium

GGG


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Have you ever thought about buying a .la domain, Chris?



He can't because I bought them all.


----------



## g3rmanium

> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> He can't because I bought them all.



Even johannburkard.la?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Even johannburkard.la?



*ESPECIALLY* johannburkard.la


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Have you ever thought about buying a .la domain, Chris?



OMG They have those!


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> OMG They have those!



Which ones are you thinking about?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> OMG They have those!



No because they've all been bought... If you didn't blow your money on BKP's and amplifiers that don't work you could've bought one before I established my monopoly. Sorry. And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

pp


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> No because they've all been bought... If you didn't blow your money on BKP's and amplifiers that don't work you could've bought one before I established my monopoly. Sorry. And also, La.



Do you own sevenstring.la?


----------



## g3rmanium

BASS!


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

_\\_


----------



## g3rmanium

\\


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Do you own sevenstring.la?



*ESPECIALLY* sevenstring.la


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *ESPECIALLY* sevenstring.la



Paging Chris...


----------



## g3rmanium

blob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## g3rmanium

E....


----------



## g3rmanium

E.....


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

19.-


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Paging Chris...



Uh-oh....

*jumps into his blorb and hovers away into the sunset


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Which ones are you thinking about?



Johannisgod.la


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Johannisgod.la



That one's already taken... it relays you to "Tranny Surprise"


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Uh-oh....
> 
> *jumps into his blorb and hovers away into the sunset



pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Johannisgod.la



Don't forget the ones with the hyphen!

So you'd buy

johannisgod.la
johann-is-god.la
johann-isgod.la
johannis-god.la

kthxplzbye?


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> That one's already taken... it relays you to "Tranny Surprise"


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

71800!


----------



## D-EJ915

upolulop


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

whrr


----------



## ShawnFjellstad




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

whweee


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit, I'm awake


----------



## D-EJ915

sad


----------



## Desecrated

true


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>



:spittake:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

HI chris


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

kthxbye


----------



## Desecrated

bye


----------



## D-EJ915

AN OPEN WOUND!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> AN OPEN WOUND!!!



[action=Desecrated]brings the salt.[/action]


----------



## Moonohol

Oreos.


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]brings oatmilk[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

FILLED WITH REMORSE FOR THE DEAD!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> FILLED WITH REMORSE FOR THE DEAD!


----------



## shadowgenesis

anyone else fuckin LOVE Indian food? omg. i'm eating some leftovers from last week and it is the shiiiit


----------



## Desecrated

I haven't found a good vegan indian recipe yet.


----------



## Zepp88

Johann ist banned


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Johann ist banned



WHAT A FUCK ???


----------



## Desecrated

Why ?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## shadowgenesis

Desecrated said:


> I haven't found a good vegan indian recipe yet.



tons of good Indian food is vegan! There's no animal products in Samosas, and they're my faaaaavorite. Well. at least when they're done right. It's true, most of hte best veggie dishes have cream or cheese in them.. But there's some good lentil dishes and stuff that don't. mmm. dal makni... and spinach w/ tofu instead of cheese is good.


----------



## Lee

Double post wtf


----------



## Desecrated

shadowgenesis said:


> tons of good Indian food is vegan! There's no animal products in Samosas, and they're my faaaaavorite. Well. at least when they're done right. It's true, most of hte best veggie dishes have cream or cheese in them.. But there's some good lentil dishes and stuff that don't. mmm. dal makni... and spinach w/ tofu instead of cheese is good.



I need to find a good vegan substitute for food yogurt, I don't think strawberry flavored soyyoghurt is that great


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Double post wtf



It was worth it.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## D-EJ915

o__O;


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> o__O;



WTF hahahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah lol


----------



## Desecrated

Untitled Document


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Smut.


----------



## Nerina

Hai Kids!


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Nerina, pwn anything lately?


----------



## Desecrated

Finally some sane people


----------



## D-EJ915

mudkip > whale


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Finally some sane people



I'm inside of an orange.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Hello Nerina, pwn anything lately?



Hello Mr Zepp, well, I have pwned a plate of lamb chops, if food counts, very good


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hello Mr Zepp, well, I have pwned a plate of lamb chops, if food counts, very good





I had steak today, so did Jon.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Finally some sane people



*GASP* Where?!?! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> *GASP* Where?!?! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think that's them there.

Over there.

To the right,left,up,and,down

r i g h t t h e r e


Not here.



right over t h e r e


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> *GASP* Where?!?! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!



hhahahahaha


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I'm inside of an orange.



Well, Zepp's not one of the sane people apparently....So he's still cool


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Well, Zepp's not one of the sane people apparently....So he's still cool



Don't peel it, it's my only one.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I'm inside of an orange.





Zepp88 said:


> Don't peel it, it's my only one.



Oh nos, so what about relocating to a pear, or apple maybe?


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]rolls into a carpet screaming, I'm a hot dog![/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]rolls into a carpet screaming, I'm a hot dog![/action]



I'll get the bun!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]grabs the mayo and ketchup to cover desecrated with, since he's a hotdog, Nerina's gonna eat him........[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]grabs the mayo and ketchup to cover desecrated with, since he's a hotdog, Nerina's gonna eat him........[/action]



Jesus


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh nos, so what about relocating to a pear, or apple maybe?





You can't live in those


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]grabs the mayo and ketchup to cover desecrated with, since he's a hotdog, Nerina's gonna eat him........[/action]





Wow. 

That's kinda hot.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Jesus






Actually, I am going to finnish devouring my lamb chops, and I will be back for more descruction


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently elves.


----------



## Desecrated

And apparently nerina ate mine.


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently tofusteak.


----------



## Zepp88

mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker
mythmaker


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> goodnight



How do you know?


----------



## Desecrated

tofutags


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> tofutags



Crazy cabbages....ruining my three legged bobsled races...


----------



## Desecrated

I've had those too.


----------



## Desecrated

So mike, watcha doin ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So mike, watcha doin ?



Occupying a chair.

I have some awesome news, but I can't post it right now untill some stuff is sorted out, lets just say I've decided not to sell the Mesa.

Trying to find something interesting to read on the internet. 

What is Jon doing?


----------



## Desecrated

NOS!! chairs avoid them. 

I'm not doing much, it's 7 am so I'm trying not to wake my wife,


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> NOS!! chairs avoid them.
> 
> I'm not doing much, it's 7 am so I'm trying not to wake my wife,



Why avoid chairs? I like mine, its an executive computer person chair, even though I am not a executive computer person


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Why avoid chairs? I like mine, its an executive computer person chair, even though I am not a executive computer person



Chairs are evil, they hurt your bum.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> NOS!! chairs avoid them.
> 
> I'm not doing much, it's 7 am so I'm trying not to wake my wife,



No, do it, and take pictures. 

The anger will be epic.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Chairs are evil, they hurt your bum.



actually, thats true! My bum hurts after sitting in one for too long


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> actually, thats true! My bum hurts after sitting in one for too long



There's rocks in it.


----------



## Desecrated

in her bum or in her chair ?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> There's rocks in it.



Sometimes I am convinced there are


----------



## Desecrated

I want a laptop with wireless connection, that way you could lay on your back and surf
that would be sweet.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> in her bum or in her chair ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> in her bum or in her chair ?



I dont' know a whole lot about Nerinas bum.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I dont' know a whole lot about Nerinas bum.



Life sucks that way.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Life sucks that way.



 



It adorned Jasons avatar for a while.


----------



## D-EJ915

cya guys


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> cya guys



Bye jeff


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no bum.


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> cya guys



Byebye


----------



## Zepp88

Bum.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It adorned Jasons avatar for a while.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



I knew your bum before I knew you


----------



## Desecrated

900


----------



## Zepp88

Turkey baster insemination.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I knew your bum before I knew you



What did I miss ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Turkey baster insemination.



You know, thats not a bad idea.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I knew your bum before I knew you





Yes, that is true, I dont know if I should feel special or what.........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Yes, that is true, I dont know if I should feel special or what.........



Just feel it.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yes, that is true, I dont know if I should feel special or what.........



You should probably feel weird  I think that's the only natural response.


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]rubs............ oh nevermind [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]rubs............ oh nevermind [/action]



Oh dear.....


----------



## Desecrated

Have you ever done that, Just grabbed your own ass with all your might and gone, hmmm not to shabby.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You should probably feel weird  I think that's the only natural response.



I know right?  Like, when I started posting here, its like 'Hi all! You dont know me but you've all seen my ass!"


----------



## Desecrated

It's funny how some people get banned for talking about ass, while others can show theirs


----------



## Zepp88

Her ass wasn't bare of course.


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina] .......rubs her shoulder..............[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Her ass wasn't bare of course.



Whats the fun in that ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Whats the fun in that ?



I dunno.

For some reason Nerina is rubbing her ass, that's a little weird, she must miss Jason.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> For some reason Nerina is rubbing her ass, that's a little weird, she must miss Jason.



Or she's still thinking about you and me as food.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> For some reason Nerina is rubbing her ass, that's a little weird, she must miss Jason.



nono, it was my shoulder.........


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Or she's still thinking about you and me as food.



That raises even further questions...


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> nono, it was my shoulder.........



Are you sure?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That raises even further questions...



I'm still thinking about you as food....


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Or she's still thinking about you and me as food.



Hotdogs!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm still thinking about you as food....



I've come to expect this.


----------



## Desecrated

Mayo!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Are you sure?



[action=Nerina]looks at her shoulder.........um, yeah I think so..........[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've come to expect this.



Thats good. letting your guard down is nice.....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]looks at her shoulder.........um, yeah I think so..........[/action]



Ah good, now, where's your nose?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats good. letting your guard down is nice.....



I have no control over this.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have no control over this.



It's the drugs kicking in, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's the drugs kicking in, it's perfectly normal.



I thought my tea tasted odd...


----------



## Desecrated

Never accept tea from a rabbit.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Never accept tea from a rabbit.


 especially when they live in an orange.........


----------



## Zepp88

Rabbits are terrible people.

I prefer Elves.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Rabbits are terrible people.
> 
> I prefer Elves.



Aw, you love elves


----------



## Desecrated

rabbitelf !!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Aw, you love elves



Sexy elves


----------



## Nerina

aw


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> rabbitelf !!!




There is nothing more evil than a rabbit fucking an elf.


----------



## Nerina

ew...........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> ew...........



Exactly, there's just nothing good about that.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Aww cheer up, I'll do the elf-wubbing to keep them away from the rabbits. 


I love pancakebunnies though.


----------



## Nerina

pancake bunnies are nice


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> pancake bunnies are nice



                                                                                                :elfwub:


----------



## Desecrated

Rabbit flavored pancakes.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is wub frustrated[/action]


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Rabbit flavored pancakes.



with syrup on top?


----------



## B Lopez

who wants to go night surfing with me?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] is wub frustrated[/action]



why?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> why?



Cause I need to get some


----------



## Nerina

Oh I see


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

Are you at work Zepp?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Cause I need to get some



I'm here for you buddy,.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Are you at work Zepp?



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm here for you buddy,.



That isn't the kind of wub I had in mind


----------



## Nerina

Yes, we are here, we will fend off rabbits and carrots and whatever else cyberspace hurls at you


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Yes, we are here, we will fend off rabbits and carrots and whatever else cyberspace hurls at you



Thank you, now find me a play thing.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.



aw


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Thank you, now find me a play thing.



[action=Desecrated]gears up.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw



11pm to 7am tuesday-sunday.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]gears up.[/action]



Oh dear...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> 11pm to 7am tuesday-sunday.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Tuesday to Saturday actually..


It's not that bad, I like being on nights.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Tuesday to Saturday actually..
> 
> 
> It's not that bad, I like being on nights.



Oh then thats ok then


----------



## Desecrated

Do you get more money when you work nights ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Do you get more money when you work nights ?





No.


----------



## Zepp88

buttsecks????????????????????????????????


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> No.



aw!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> buttsecks????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I like working nights  

I'm on salary so I get paid the same no matter what I do...


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Not that kind.


----------



## Desecrated

100k crew, black sheep's of ss.org


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not that kind.



With girls ??? 

Ew!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> With girls ???
> 
> Ew!



Tofu eating, barefooted, long haired hippy................................


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu eating, barefooted, long haired hippy................................



Thats so true, it's scary


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats so true, it's scary



Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy! Get out there! Plow them fields! Don't stop for a drink! Plow them fields! Pussy!


----------



## Desecrated

I had days like that too.


----------



## Zepp88

The leg pain has been worse recently...I'm starting to wonder...the pain has always maintained as a constant, now it seems to be worsening, a dull ache all the time.

I'll be on a cane by the time I'm 30. 

Elfslut.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The leg pain has been worse recently...I'm starting to wonder...the pain has always maintained as a constant, now it seems to be worsening, a dull ache all the time.
> 
> I'll be on a cane by the time I'm 30.
> 
> Elfslut.



vicodin ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> vicodin ?



 

I have no supply for that stuff. 

I'm used to this, so it's not a big deal...just strange how it's worsening...it's not supposed to...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I have no supply for that stuff.
> 
> I'm used to this, so it's not a big deal...just strange how it's worsening...it's not supposed to...



Whats wrong with your leg?



Zepp88 said:


> Cause I need to get some



Shall I pm you picks of naked rabbits?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Whats wrong with your leg?



Look at the floor. 













My feet are that flat, no arch...whatsoever, causes leg and hip and foot pain.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Look at the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feet are that flat, no arch...whatsoever, causes leg and hip and foot pain.




Oh yeah, I know how that happens.....get foot arch support no?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Shall I pm you picks of naked rabbits?



All that means is that I'll have a bunch of work to do, for a short, unfulfilling messy end.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Look at the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feet are that flat, no arch...whatsoever, causes leg and hip and foot pain.



:hugs:


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh yeah, I know how that happens.....get foot arch support no?



 

Used to, really doesn't do a whole lot of good, nice shoes are better.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Used to, really doesn't do a whole lot of good, nice shoes are better.



I wore arch supports from 13 to 15 I think......helped a lot...I know a few people that have this problem


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> All that means is that I'll have a bunch of work to do, for a short, unfulfilling messy end.



Nice


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I wore arch supports from 13 to 15 I think......helped a lot...I know a few people that have this problem


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>




ok, I will go find a pic of what I mean, they wont be of me though, I never took any of me wearing them


----------



## Desecrated

O come on.


----------



## Desecrated

or wait, I don't need pictures, 


Here have some tea.


----------



## Nerina

this kind of thing......
http://www.posturedyn.com/images/orthotic.GIF"]http://www.posturedyn.com/images/orthotic.GIF"]http://www.posturedyn.com/images/orthotic.GIF


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> this kind of thing......
> http://www.posturedyn.com/images/orthotic.GIF


----------



## Desecrated

72000


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>




 Python owns


----------



## Zepp88

I think a lot of it might be nerve issues...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I think a lot of it might be nerve issues...



really?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I wore arch supports from 13 to 15 I think......helped a lot...I know a few people that have this problem



How do you like having your feet covered in plaster of paris?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> How do you like having your feet covered in plaster of paris?



Depends on the situation ,


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> How do you like having your feet covered in plaster of paris?



They werent covered, just the bottom, they used a mold to fit into my foot of how its supposed to be, then they gave me them, and I had to wear em, they worked tho, Im all good now


----------



## Zepp88

RLS too apparently...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> RLS too apparently...



whats RLS?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> They werent covered, just the bottom, they used a mold to fit into my foot of how its supposed to be, then they gave me them, and I had to wear em, they worked tho, Im all good now



I know  I've had them..


Last time I saw a foot doctor years ago they recommended surgery  I don't feel like dealing with that.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> whats RLS?



Restless Leg Syndrome. 


I HAVE to move them if they've been still for a while.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I know  I've had them..
> 
> 
> Last time I saw a foot doctor years ago they recommended surgery  I don't feel like dealing with that.



Oh, hell no, dont get surgery for that, thats just a way to get money out of you, look for Dr Scholls or something, they might help too


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Depends on the situation ,



You get the wax.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Restless Leg Syndrome.
> 
> 
> I HAVE to move them if they've been still for a while.



Oh, shit, that sucks....I know someone with that, its not cool


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh, hell no, dont get surgery for that, thats just a way to get money out of you, look for Dr Scholls or something, they might help too



It works...apparently...

They do some shit with your tendons to make them not so stiff.


----------



## Desecrated

I done surgery on my feets, nothing to fear.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You get the wax.



I've been holding this damn naked rabbit, waiting on you to tell me to send naked pics of this rabbit, and you never did, so fine, I'm letting it go now, off you go rabbit, enjoy the free world.......


..........*GASP* 

OH NOS! A car!!!! 

The rabbit has been in an argument with a MAC truck.....and it lost the argument.....I hope you're happy now ZEPP!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh, shit, that sucks....I know someone with that, its not cool



It's not a problem  

I think I got that from my dad....his leg would always shake, kind of like mine are right now


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ive been holding this damn naked rabbit, *waiting on you to tell me to send naked pics *of this rabbit, and you never did, so fine, Im letting it go now, off you go rabbit, enjoy the free world.......
> 
> 
> ..........*GASP* OH NOS! A car!!!!
> 
> The rabbit has been in an argument with a MAC truck.....and it lost the argument.....I hope you're happy now ZEPP!



Okay, so we solved the rabbit problem.

Go.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It works...apparently...
> 
> They do some shit with your tendons to make them not so stiff.




Oh.....


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I've been holding this damn naked rabbit, waiting on you to tell me to send naked pics of this rabbit, and you never did, so fine, I'm letting it go now, off you go rabbit, enjoy the free world.......
> 
> 
> ..........*GASP*
> 
> OH NOS! A car!!!!
> 
> The rabbit has been in an argument with a MAC truck.....and it lost the argument.....I hope you're happy now ZEPP!



I'll take it,


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I done surgery on my feets, nothing to fear.



For what?



Zepp88 said:


> Okay, so we solved the rabbit problem.
> 
> Go.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It works...apparently...
> 
> They do some shit with your tendons to make them not so stiff.



But I like you stiff.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> For what?



They had to redraw some pluming down there.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But I like you stiff.















[action=Zepp88] runs...[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] runs...[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> They had to redraw some pluming down there.



Artery problems? 

E.D.?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> They had to redraw some pluming down there.



oh ok


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Artery problems?
> 
> E.D.?



I have no idea in english hahahahaa


----------



## Nerina

e.d.= erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I would like to redraw your pluming dear



Fixed


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> e.d.= erectile dysfunction?



Word.


----------



## Nerina

change it to redraw, redrawn is past tense


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> e.d.= erectile dysfunction?



HEY NOW!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> change it to redraw, redrawn is past tense



You can do it in any tense you want.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> HEY NOW!





Well...if you have blood flow issues...


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well...if you have blood flow issues...



Hey that happened once, and you tied it to hard from the start.


----------



## Nerina

oh my.........


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hey that happened once, and you tied it to hard from the start.



Yeah...my mistake....


----------



## Desecrated

It's getting hot in here, I'm taking of my pants.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

You're at home, it's your right to.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, so we solved the rabbit problem.
> 
> Go.


----------



## Nerina

go where?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're at home, it's your right to.



I don't know, it's a kinda disgusting habit some men have, i usually keep my pants on.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> go where?



Where no man has gone before.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> go where?


----------



## Nerina

that is many places......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I don't know, it's a kinda disgusting habit some men have, i usually keep my pants on.



If you're disgusting and wear fuckin briefs, or nasty old underwear with holes in it or something sure....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> that is many places......



Do you care to elaborate?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> If you're disgusting and wear fuckin briefs, or nasty old underwear with holes in it or something sure....



boxers is the only way to go, and buying new ones every 6 months


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Texas is an awful thing to wish on anyone.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> boxers is the only way to go, and buying new ones every 6 months





I just got some nice ones...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Texas is an awful thing to wish on anyone.



it was more like, "where should we go"

[action=Desecrated]throws lasso to catch you both, drag you home and tie you up in the basement.[/action]


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Do you care to elaborate?


----------



## Zepp88

Well Nerina...I guess this is it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I just got some nice ones...



I lost a bet once and had to wear strings, they're are more comfortable then you think, but I'm just not european enough to wear them daily.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> it was more like, "where should we go"
> 
> [action=Desecrated]throws lasso to catch you both, drag you home and tie you up in the basement.[/action]



Are you gonna eat us?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Are you gonna eat us?



I think he'll do a lot of things....

Before he eats us.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Are you gonna eat us?



Do you want to ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I lost a bet once and had to wear strings, they're are more comfortable then you think, but I'm just not european enough to wear them daily.



 

I'll pass on that.


----------



## Nerina

Oh nos!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I think he'll do a lot of things....
> 
> Before he eats us.



You know me to well.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Double rape murder chilli.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> I lost a bet once and had to wear strings, they're are more comfortable then you think, but I'm just not european enough to wear them daily.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Double rape murder chilli.



With blended rabbits?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>



die! you fucking scum.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



damn right


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> With blended rabbits?



nerina the domestic adviser from hell.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> With blended rabbits?



Yes, he'd do that too. 


But umm.....from experience, you might wanna get REAL fucked up before he gets down here..


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> nerina the domestic adviser from hell.







Zepp88 said:


> Yes, he'd do that too.
> 
> 
> But umm.....from experience, you might wanna get REAL fucked up before he gets down here..



fucked up like drunk?

[action=Nerina]reaches for her bottle of Jack......[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

We need to contribute some money in nerinas name


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> fucked up like drunk?
> 
> [action=Nerina]reaches for her bottle of Jack......[/action]


Good idea.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> We need to contribute some money in nerinas name



 yes, I see you have noticed my double post problem


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> fucked up like drunk?
> 
> [action=Nerina]reaches for her bottle of Jack......[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Buy a damned t-shirt or something.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



 !!!


----------



## Desecrated

The hammer always works.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Buy a damned t-shirt or something.



With what? Buttons? I have no money


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> With what? Buttons? I have no money



Chris might accept buttons.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> With what? Buttons? I have no money


Get your boyfriend to buy you one, I heard that boys are suppose to take care of their gals.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Chris might accept buttons.



[action=Nerina]starts rummaging through her closet........ [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Get your boyfriend to buy you one, I heard that boys are suppose to take care of their gals.



Apparently.



Just smile and look pretty and say "Pwetty pwease!!"


----------



## Desecrated

I need a boyfriend, I want a new sofa


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Just smile and look pretty and say "Pwetty pwease!!"



I always show some cleavage and my strings.


----------



## Desecrated

My dog just came in, saw me without my pants, stared at me and turned around to walk out of the room.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Just smile and look pretty and say "Pwetty pwease!!"



"...or i'll bite ur balls off" 


jk


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> My dog just came in, saw me without my pants, stared at me and turned around to walk out of the room.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> "...or i'll bite ur balls off"
> 
> 
> jk



Now, some guys might like that.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> My dog just came in, saw me without my pants, stared at me and turned around to walk out of the room.



 he prolly thought you were wanting some privacy


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> "...or i'll bite ur balls off"
> 
> 
> jk



You could threaten to kidnap Drew, then Chris would have nobody to set up his guitars.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> he prolly thought you were wanting some privacy



I think she might be reading my posts on this forum, while I'm asleep, I don't trust women, in any form.


----------



## Nerina

Oh my.......


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You could threaten to kidnap Drew, then Chris would have nobody to set up his guitars.



then Nerina will be banned for life.........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> then Nerina will be banned for life.........





Just tell Jason to front you the money!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Just tell Jason to front you the money!



+1


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina has been thanked 69 times.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina has been thanked 69 times.



Its a very magical number


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Its a very magical number



Apparently.


----------



## Desecrated

teabags on nose is magical ?


----------



## Nerina

what?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what?



I can't post details


----------



## Nerina

oh yeah


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> what?



Think about it


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Hey, you wanna go play some tee-ball?!


----------



## Nerina

quois?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hey, you wanna go play some tee-ball?!



Absolutely


----------



## Zepp88

Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy!


----------



## Desecrated

Germanium I know your watching,

We are your family, come home son


----------



## Nerina

Hi G3ranium


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy! Choir boy!



"if you thought the second coming was great, then the third one's gonna be insane."


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "if you thought the second coming was great, then the third ones going to be insane."


----------



## Desecrated

zepp and desecrated gaying up threads since last year.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> zepp and desecrated gaying up threads since last year.



We've posted some pretty fucked up conversations


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina balances it out though.


----------



## Nerina

aw 


I have to say, I take great pride in helping Zepp and Des completely derail and take over threads


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina balances it out though.



I'm not really sure about that.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw
> 
> 
> I have to say, I take great pride in helping Zepp and Des completely derail and take over threads



Yes, and you provide the female counterbalance to Jons raging gay cowboy fantasies.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> aw
> 
> 
> I have to say, I take great pride in helping Zepp and Des completely derail and take over threads


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm not really sure about that.







Zepp88 said:


> Yes, and you provide the female counterbalance to Jons raging gay cowboy fantasies.


----------



## Zepp88

Well...she did want to send me naked pictures.










Of a rabbit


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina balances it out though.



I could just be Jason's alter ego.........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I could just be Jason's alter ego.........



That's kind of odd.....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, and you provide the female counterbalance to Jons raging gay cowboy fantasies.



I thought I was the female counterbalance ??


----------



## Nerina

jk


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I thought I was the female counterbalance ??



Ok, we can switch then


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought I was the female counterbalance ??



If you want to be I suppose.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> jk



I'm on to you!















































Jason!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's kind of odd.....



Nothing odd about a guy in a dress posting on this site.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nothing odd about a guy in a dress posting on this site.



Actually seems to be the norm.


----------



## Nerina

Ok children, that was really fun, thanks for talking  Its bedtime now, my eyes are closing on me...


We of the 100k thread rule!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok, we can switch then



You have my interest, carry on.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok children, that was really fun, thanks for talking  Its bedtime now, my eyes are closing on me...
> 
> 
> We of the 100k thread rule!



BYE!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Actually seems to be the norm.


----------



## Zepp88

Good night Nerina


Take this with you


----------



## Nerina

Ok, the pancake rabbit shall protect me


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You have my interest, carry on.



They sort of....turn it inside out.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> They sort of....turn it inside out.



So zepp just you and me or are you going to bed to ?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, the pancake rabbit shall protect me



Yes, it will ensure sweet dreams.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So zepp just you and me or are you going to bed to ?



I can't go to bed, I'm at work.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to eat some breakfast and go to work.


----------



## Nerina

Oh, ok, then I will keep him


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh, ok, then I will keep him


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I can't go to bed, I'm at work.



Sometime I combine those two.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to eat some breakfast and go to work.



And by "go to work" you mean continue sitting at your desk....but like....make a flyer or something?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And by "go to work" you mean continue sitting at your desk....but like....make a flyer or something?



I actually have some bass to record today, pretty simple stuff, but I wanted to go to the studio today instead of doing it at home.


----------



## Despised_0515

For germanium...

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I actually have some bass to record today, pretty simple stuff, but I wanted to go to the studio today instead of doing it at home.



At the studio you'll be able to use an actual amp


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> At the studio you'll be able to use an actual amp



That to.


----------



## Desecrated

We have an old ebs system, it's old but it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Zepp88

Yummy.


----------



## Desecrated

How's your cort working out for you ?


----------



## Zepp88

Well, it sounds nice, and plays nice


----------



## Desecrated

What are you using to amplify it ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What are you using to amplify it ?



Currently I'm using an old Crate G-60 combo...works surprisingly well.


----------



## Desecrated

Dese*crate*d

I need to get sponsor by them


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> D!






E!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to eat some rabbits and stuff. 

See you guys tonight.


----------



## Nick

first post in here


----------



## Zepp88

Welcome

Take these    and see me in the morning.


----------



## Zepp88

Argh I'm so tired!!


----------



## g3rmanium_

Zepp88 said:


> Johann ist banned



BACK! 

Oh wait, not really.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Groff

WTF got Johann banned?! o_0


----------



## Groff

Moreover... What got him the Simmons avatar?!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, la.


----------



## D-EJ915

REALLY INTERESTING!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> an apparently getting banned



sychic:


----------



## Desecrated

:cry:


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> WTF got Johann banned?! o_0



You next on the list, beware.


g3rmanium 20,964 banned twice
D-EJ915 10,946 banned once
Desecrated 6,860 banned 4 times
TheMissing 3,785 not yet banned.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> You next on the list, beware.
> 
> 
> g3rmanium 20,964 banned twice
> D-EJ915 10,946 banned once
> Desecrated 6,860 banned 4 times
> TheMissing 3,785 not yet banned.



Uh...oh.....


----------



## Lee

I'm not too much further down that list...


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I'm not too much further down that list...



It's a bit like "Logan's Run"


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## thebhef

first!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> You next on the list, beware.
> 
> 
> g3rmanium 20,964 banned twice
> D-EJ915 10,946 banned once
> Desecrated 6,860 banned 4 times
> TheMissing 3,785 not yet banned.



 
:runs:


----------



## Randy

LLL....


----------



## Groff

"this thread sucks "


Whoever put that tag there is deemed false and should leave.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:candle:


----------



## Groff

:lighter:


----------



## Randy

this thread...

*unleashes the motherfucking moonwalk


----------



## Groff

:blowtorch:


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> "this thread sucks "
> 
> 
> Whoever put that tag there is deemed false and should leave.



Wasn't me


----------



## Groff

:flamethrower:


----------



## Groff

:spaceballstheflamethrower:


----------



## Groff

:greatballsoffire:


----------



## Groff

:firetruckin:


----------



## Groff

heeeeeeyyyyyyyyoooo


----------



## Groff

listen what i saaaaayyyyyooo


----------



## Groff

Man that song sucks.


----------



## Randy

My words lead and a faaahhhlllooowww.....


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

WHAT THE FUCK?!? I was typing the elongated lyrics BEFORE I saw "heeeeeeyyyyyyyyoooo"...


That's jacked up..


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

WTF?

Someone negged Johann, and put "La?" in the comment which makes it look like I did it.


----------



## Groff

That's fucked up


----------



## Groff

Anyone wanna buy a matched pair of Mesa 6L6GC's?


----------



## Groff

I don't need em


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> WTF?
> 
> Someone negged Johann, and put "La?" in the comment which makes it look like I did it.





_kidding_


----------



## Groff

And apparently no E


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

*72222*


----------



## Groff

Hai Jon!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> WTF?
> 
> Someone negged Johann, and put "La?" in the comment which makes it look like I did it.



A lot of weird things going on.


----------



## Groff

La...


----------



## Groff

Nyuuu....


----------



## Desecrated

Hi chris


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>




That was fucking awesome!!


----------



## thebhef

levelhead86 said:


>




MATT DAMON!


----------



## Randy

THE FUCKING ANTI-


----------



## Lee

Antipope


----------



## Desecrated

anti


----------



## Groff

Donated another $25


----------



## Randy

this is so musical and good sounding, and appealing to the eardrums:


----------



## thebhef

Exposing his powerful rod, eh?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Donated another $25



to the buy jeff a dress thread `?


----------



## Randy

thebhef said:


> Exposing his powerful rod, eh?



Quite.


----------



## thebhef

levelhead86 said:


> this is so musical and good sounding, and appealing to the eardrums:




Heavens!


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> this is so musical and good sounding, and appealing to the eardrums:




pretty cool , I have days like those to.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> pretty cool , I have days like those to.



Isn't that every day?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Isn't that every day?


----------



## Desecrated

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Isn't that every day?



I have sundays off.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I have sundays off.



But that's the day you just do it for the hell of it, isn't it?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> But that's the day you just do it for the hell of it, isn't it?



Naa, I try to sit home and relax, watch my goats, sitting on my throne, covered in mud and honey.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Naa, I try to site home and relax, watch my goats, sitting on my throne, covered in mud and honey.



I'm coming over on Sunday.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm coming over on Sunday.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## Randy

Buttsecks-core music? I'm totally into it.


----------



## SevenDeadly

I'm totally gonna give the metal horns to my geography professor today


----------



## Randy

SevenDeadly said:


> I'm totally gonna give the metal horns to my geography professor today



Give him the


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~ back home now


----------



## Groff

God is zee biggest bitch of zem all!


----------



## D-EJ915

orly


----------



## Randy

Peeing in a toilet is better than the toilet peeing in you.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd say so, I'm not a big fan of golden showers.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> I'd say so, I'm not a big fan of golden showers.



Scott Stapp is.

"Can you take me higher? To a place with golden streams?"


----------



## Groff

New page


----------



## Desecrated

true


----------



## Groff

Indeed


----------



## dream-thief

apparently so


----------



## Desecrated

And apparently middle of the page.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Scott Stapp is.
> 
> "Can you take me higher? To a place with golden streams?"


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## dream-thief




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

ZING!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!""!!


----------



## Randy

Big belly man, big belly man


----------



## Nerina

Hi kidlits!


----------



## Desecrated

Morning nerina


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Hi kidlits!



O hai!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Desecrated

greven sitter på talleträd


----------



## Randy

The King of E: RIP


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> The King of E: RIP



For now.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> For now.


----------



## Desecrated

not a post


----------



## D-EJ915

yay a new page


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> not a post



No, sir.

"faskdjfksjdf" is not a post.


----------



## Groff

This is not text.


----------



## Randy

I drink your milkshake.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> No, sir.
> 
> "faskdjfksjdf" is not a post.



not a reply


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> This is not text.



neither a reply


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I drink your milkshake.



Trust me, you don't want it.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Trust me, you don't want it.



Believe me. _Yes_ I do.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Believe me. _Yes_ I do.



You want it. You want it all night long!


----------



## Desecrated

I almost fell bad, here I am corrupting the youngsters.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Believe me. _Yes_ I do.



Everybody is flirting with me nowadays, I must be doing something right,


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I almost fell bad, here I am corrupting the youngsters.



Junk and harlot man, indeed.


----------



## Crucified

sour.


----------



## Randy

Nope. Don't believe it.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

el oh el


----------



## Randy

buy fcoj!!!


----------



## Desecrated

tjat och parti, rugghönor och avskräde.


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

Jaha ska man sitta här och vänta tills mike kommer in ikväll då, inte fan vart man nå vettigare för de.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Desecrated

damm straight


----------



## Groff

Word


----------



## Randy

wow.... bad.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Aenima

and how!!


----------



## Desecrated

like this


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

hi kidlits


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Nerina.

It begins.....


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Nerina

N! or E! ?
Greetings!


----------



## DomitianX

pewp


----------



## Nerina

Oh wait, I must do a few things, I will be back tho, to post all night again


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Boredom sets in.

This is not good. 

Boredom.


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!


----------



## Zepp88

THE HUMAN RACE WAS AN EXPERIMENT.

IT CONCLUDES ON 12/12/2012

FOR NO REASON!


----------



## Desecrated

I have arrived


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have arrived



Greetings. 

Here's your dosage.

  

Get to somewhere safe, quick!


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!











































DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!


----------



## Zepp88

THE FIRST PHASE HAS BEEN COMPLETED!!































































BEGIN THE FIRST PHASE AGAIN!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Desecrated

First phase ignition key turned


----------



## Michael

I'm bored (and hungry).


----------



## Desecrated

Michael said:


> I'm bored (and hungry).



Eat me


----------



## Michael

lol


----------



## Desecrated

Where is lady nerina ?


----------



## Zepp88

GER GLOBBITS!!! BEUIFATTERY!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Where is lady nerina ?



PWNING THINGS


----------



## Desecrated

damm that girl.


----------



## Zepp88

Yes. She was here for a little while, then she realized she had some more pwning to do.


----------



## Desecrated

that poor Vietnamese family...


----------



## Zepp88

I need to be pwned.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I need to be pwned.



lot lizards ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> lot lizards ?



I have none.


No prospects at all  





















































































GLORBITZ! IGNORE THE FOLLOWING! PAY ATTENTION!




..............................BOOP

ES GIBTS KEIN ZWIEBELN IM MEIN HOSEN


----------



## Desecrated

your in america, there just have to be hockers somewhere.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> your in america, there just have to be hockers somewhere.



Illegal, and I don't want to pay to get AIDS.


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo said:


>



What?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Illegal, and I don't want to pay to get AIDS.



You don't have aids yet???

What kind of a pervert are you.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What?



"O my god, my career, where is it."


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You don't have aids yet???
> 
> What kind of a pervert are you.



An incredibly unsuccessful one























































































































































THE LEON INVASION HAS BEGUN!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "O my god, my career, where is it."



Ahh shit....sorry man I flushed it......


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

PWNING IS PWNTERRIFIC! BANANA!!


----------



## Desecrated

Did you drink to much coffee again ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Did you drink to much coffee again ?



I'm trying to keep myself all awake and entertained and shit, just trying to prevent cerebral atrophy man.........



dINgus DIngOS


----------



## Desecrated

your at work


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> your at work



This is very sad, I know. It's a slow boring night, and I want to be asleep...or watch TV or something, or practice guitar shit, or sleep, or sleep, sleep, or, sleep, sleep, or, speeeellllsiiinntuualklyywhnnxoowitusmangaotsanwotuwmawslut


Eventually all shall become clear.


----------



## Zepp88

Pwningpartner.


----------



## Zepp88

Occular intercourse


----------



## Desecrated

You need to start doing smack


----------



## Zepp88

Unleash.










The bunnies


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You need to start doing smack



Would that get me laid?


They really need to legalize drugs.


----------



## Desecrated

and also la, and apparently missing, and apparently no balls, and apparently no chris, apparently not the bible, bobby rules, buy fcoj!!!, crucified is a sexy beast, e ftw!, e!!, la!, lol, moar ban!, moar tags!!!, n>e fool!, nerina pwns things, stop banning us!, the next tag is false, this thread sucks


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Would that get me laid?
> 
> 
> They really need to legalize drugs.



No, but it will keep you awake. 


They need to change the system so that people don't feel a need for drugs.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No, but it will keep you awake.
> 
> 
> They need to change the system so that people don't feel a need for drugs.



It would make everyday life more interesting and more bareable.


----------



## Desecrated

Or you can find a new job.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Or you can find a new job.



Not for the same money, unless to move to Richmond where it's cheap as fuck to live anyway and get some bullshit job...


----------



## Desecrated

Move to Finland and work with some linux server super job.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Move to Finland and work with some linux server super job.



No.


----------



## Desecrated

minnesota ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> minnesota ?



I have good reasons to stay in this area now 


I'll hopefully be making an annoucement soon.






I just need a pwningpartner


----------



## Zepp88

Turkeybaster.


----------



## Zepp88

Facetenderizer.


----------



## Zepp88

Glorbchicken.


----------



## Desecrated

just call the girl up and tell her that you want to be with her.


----------



## Zepp88

Don't have any interests in that respect  just want a pwningpartner.


----------



## Zepp88

Fuckbuddy.


----------



## Zepp88

RISE AGAINST ABSTINENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## Desecrated

Just call her up and tell her you want to have her right here right now.


----------



## Desecrated

ESP LTD FM-408 - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Zepp88

Neato.


----------



## Desecrated

Is it worth getting an 8-string ?


----------



## Zepp88

I have no use for one that I've found yet


----------



## Zepp88

Dirtstick.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm thinking about getting that guitar, rip off the neck and have apophis do me a new one. And then i notice it was a neckthrough


----------



## Zepp88

You don't like ESP necks?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have no use for one that I've found yet



One high and one low string ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You don't like ESP necks?



I don't like 25.5 scale


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> One high and one low string ?



I just haven't outgrown the range on the 7s like I outgrew 6s, on a six string I was always trying to play notes that weren't there


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I don't like 25.5 scale



Good reason


----------



## Desecrated

But I'm not sure, I don't know if I will continue to play 7-strings even, I'm more and more looking at a baritone 6-string instead. or if I can afford a total custom some day and do fanned frets.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I just haven't outgrown the range on the 7s like I outgrew 6s, on a six string I was always trying to play notes that weren't there



I think that if you get a 8-string and play with it for a month or two, you will naturally outgrow your 7.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But I'm not sure, I don't know if I will continue to play 7-strings even, I'm more and more looking at a baritone 6-string instead. or if I can afford a total custom some day and do fanned frets.



I play both 6s and 7s  sometimes I like the feel of a 6 and sometimes I like the feel of a 7....


Tatas.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I play both 6s and 7s  sometimes I like the feel of a 6 and sometimes I like the feel of a 7....
> 
> 
> Tatas.



I just hate how sloppy and muddy the two lowest strings feel, and I'm afraid that the highest strings will be to tight on the 28" scale.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just hate how sloppy and muddy the two lowest strings feel, and I'm afraid that the highest strings will be to tight on the 28" scale.



I don't really have that problem with the 26.5" scale.


----------



## Zepp88

pwningparty!


----------



## Zepp88

Facetaster the Magnificent!!


----------



## Desecrated

I think even the e-string fells sloppy on a 26.5. On my fretless I have a 60 tuned to D, that fells about right, but as soon as I have some money I'm going 30" on it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I think even the e-string fells sloppy on a 26.5. On my fretless I have a 60 tuned to D, that fells about right, but as soon as I have some money I'm going 30" on it.


----------



## Desecrated

I know, same thing with the bass, I have a 32" and it fells so wrong, I need a 36 or something ahahhaaha


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know, same thing with the bass, I have a 32" and it fells so wrong, I need a 36 or something ahahhaaha



80" with 36-110259130850158190 gauge strings. 

And a taco


----------



## Desecrated

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animeatt&aid=4878&attid=5918

HELP!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 80" with 36-110259130850158190 gauge strings.
> 
> And a taco



something like that.


----------



## Zepp88

Kerplunk.


----------



## Desecrated

O we pasted 400, good for us


----------



## Zepp88

Dirty filthy sticky


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> O we pasted 400, good for us


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to be slightly rude and abandoned you mike, I need to eat some breakfast.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm going to be slightly rude and abandoned you mike, I need to eat some breakfast.



Bastard!









I'm about to get snacks


----------



## Zepp88

Leaky Brainstem.


----------



## Desecrated

random post


----------



## Zepp88

Someones in the kitchen with.......


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

fuck I just woke up, I had 2 fucking horrible nightmares after each other, I need pancakes today.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Someones in the kitchen with.......



Nicorette patches...?


----------



## Desecrated

down syndrome


----------



## Randy

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Hi kids!


----------



## Randy

Good day.

*jumps into blorb and hovers away under a bridge


----------



## Nerina

whats new?


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

'Blorb' was/is Johann's word.


----------



## Nerina

So when will Johan be comming back?


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> So when will Johan be comming back?



It was only supposed to be a one day ban... But after his little shennanigan with making a new name.... who knows.


----------



## Groff

Pwn anything lately Nerina?


----------



## Randy

What was the initial ban about? Just curious. Was it because he was asking for rep?


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Pwn anything lately Nerina?



Hey you, I am currently pwning the hell out of a nice cappuchino....  



levelhead86 said:


> What was the initial ban about? Just curious. Was it because he was asking for rep?



Thats what I thought, but Im not 100% sure.Didnt they tell you why?


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> What was the initial ban about? Just curious. Was it because he was asking for rep?



Probably, actually, he got negged for saying "+rep" to someone that made him laugh... So I have no clue.

He did post a picture of his profile that said "Reason: E!"

So who knows


----------



## Groff

And also, la.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I just pwnd a chicken sandwhich and orange juice.


----------



## Randy

Well, I noticed about 300 of my rep points disappear when he went, so I was guessing it had something to do with that.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Well, I noticed about 300 of my rep points disappear when he went, so I was guessing it had something to do with that.



That's odd


----------



## Groff

Sure it had nothing to do with chris deleting rep from deleted posts?


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

I want my BKP Nailbomb 7!


----------



## Groff

It sucks having to stare at a guitar with no pickup in it


----------



## Groff

BUT! I bought a Tonepros locking bridge!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Hopefully they come in at the same time so I can have my geetar up and running at full.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Groff

"and also, la"

W00t! Someone added my line as a tag!


----------



## Groff

*feels special*


----------



## Groff

Makes me laugh every time!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttts


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> "and also, la"
> 
> W00t! Someone added my line as a tag!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Also ostensibly nonexistent testicles


----------



## Desecrated

I know nothing


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I know nothing



Something tells me you know something...


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I know nothing



Well, you obviously know that you know nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

Nope I don't know that either


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh just cut the grass


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh just cut the grass



I love that smell


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh just cut the grass



I can't, there is 2 feet snow in the way. And it's snowing like crazy right now.


----------



## Lee

Going home tonight


----------



## Desecrated

Where have you been ? 
And where is home ?


----------



## Lee

I've been at school which is in Greensboro, North Carolina. I live in Huntersville, North Carolina. They're about an hour and forty minutes apart. I live on campus so I go home about every two weeks.


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> I love that smell


you want to cut it next time? go ahead, lol


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lee

Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh just cut the grass



:NUDE MAN:


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I've been at school which is in Greensboro, North Carolina. I live in Huntersville, North Carolina. They're about an hour and forty minutes apart. I live on campus so I go home about every two weeks.



yay!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> yay!!!



 I'm just hoping the train is at least somewhat on time


----------



## D-EJ915

~~oop


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm just hoping the train is at least somewhat on time



Isn't that asking for to much ?


----------



## Jaden

this will be me... the post whore, damn I want that sticker


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> banana



Nya!


----------



## Randy

Cologne scented cologne.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Cologne scented cologne.



Banana scented cologne.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Banana scented cologne.



Cologne scented banana-shaped penis.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Cologne scented banana-shaped penis.



I'll take 2!!


----------



## D-EJ915

magical


----------



## D-EJ915

I mowed the grass today and like my mom gets home and is like "you didn't rake up those piles of stuff, that's like slapping your dad in the face" seriously what the fuck, I raked up that shit in the first place, I should get to pick it up when I feel like it


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I mowed the grass today and like my mom gets home and is like "you didn't rake up those piles of stuff, that's like slapping your dad in the face" seriously what the fuck, I raked up that shit in the first place, I should get to pick it up when I feel like it



Living at home = you lose every time.


----------



## D-EJ915

cold...


----------



## Desecrated

Sorry...


----------



## D-EJ915

whee...


----------



## Randy

I...regret...nothing...


----------



## spencer

new to the forum. heard about it from Mr. Sherman, who is currently building one of my dream guitars. cool site!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

awesome


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I mowed the grass today and like my mom gets home and is like "you didn't rake up those piles of stuff, that's like slapping your dad in the face" seriously what the fuck, I raked up that shit in the first place, I should get to pick it up when I feel like it



That's pretty intense for yard work. You should have handed her the rake.


----------



## budda

+1 to parents doing yard work.

you do the work, i'll take your wheels  lol


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## biggness

My parents use to call me at my friends house at like 10 o'clock at nite, to come do yard work. I was like WTF? Are you serious? They were. My friends still make fun of me for that.


----------



## Zepp88

God damnit D'Addario doesn't make a 11-60 set for 7 string....I'm tuning to G


----------



## Nerina

Hi kids! Sorry about last night, couldnt get back on, not like you missed me anyway


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hi kids! Sorry about last night, couldnt get back on, not like you missed me anyway



Of course we did!


----------



## D-EJ915

biggness said:


> My parents use to call me at my friends house at like 10 o'clock at nite, to come do yard work. I was like WTF? Are you serious? They were. My friends still make fun of me for that.


fuck yardwork


----------



## D-EJ915

I was talking with my friend jacob today about it, he and I both agreed that we're going to have forests


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Of course we did!



aw! 


How ya been Zepp?



D-EJ915 said:


> I was talking with my friend jacob today about it, he and I both agreed that we're going to have forests



I like forests, I can has one too?


----------



## Zepp88

Super! You?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Super! You?



Good


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Good



I'm having a guitar string dillema, I need a heavier set but they don't make one in the kind I like


----------



## biggness

D-EJ915 said:


> I was talking with my friend jacob today about it, he and I both agreed that we're going to have forests



I agree with you. Who are we to change the natural way of the land just for our pleasure? Who are we to have cute little adorable children, just to make them slave out in the yard for our pleasure? I say to hell with yards and everyone move underground.


----------



## Buzz762

BESERKER!!!


----------



## Kotex

I ain't got no fucking yard. 

I'm bored. anybody know any good "bands in the studio" youtube vids?

I'm bored. anybody know any good "bands in the studio" youtube vids?


----------



## Groff

The king of E is back!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Hi kids! Sorry about last night, couldnt get back on, not like you missed me anyway



Sorry I was asleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm having a guitar string dillema, I need a heavier set but they don't make one in the kind I like



Make a custom set


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

M!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

M..


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Groff

*welcome back cotter theme starts playing*


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

ttt
post
la
E!
D!
D&#9824;


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Hi kids! Sorry about last night, couldnt get back on, not like you missed me anyway



I did!


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Groff

BTW Johann, I went through your blog last night...

I never realized just how smart you are. There was some crazy stuff in there. I liked all the guitar effects stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> BTW Johann, I went through your blog last night...
> 
> I never realized just how smart you are. There was some crazy stuff in there. I liked all the guitar effects stuff.



It's hard to measure once intelligence just from reading 250 versions of E


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, la



Yes!


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

91.


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

977


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

999


----------



## Desecrated

7000


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 72,593
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 20,977
D-EJ915 10,977
Desecrated *7,000* 
TheMissing 3,867
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,380
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,620
playstopause 1,240
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 72,593
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 20,977
D-EJ915 10,977
Desecrated *7,000* 
TheMissing 3,867
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,380
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,620
playstopause 1,240
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Desecrated

96D


----------



## Desecrated

97D!


----------



## Desecrated

08D!


----------



## Desecrated

))D!


----------



## Desecrated

72600!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> BTW Johann, I went through your blog last night...
> 
> I never realized just how smart you are. There was some crazy stuff in there. I liked all the guitar effects stuff.



Thanks! 

I'll answer your "comment" in the evening.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



LA?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's hard to measure once intelligence just from reading 250 versions of E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

Eä


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> LA?



La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll answer your "comment" in the evening.



I loved the sound clips of the octavers. I never could get a good sound out of an octaver, but you did.


----------



## Groff

"They laugh because you're 'different', you laugh because they're all the same, I laugh because you are too."


----------



## Groff

[ACTION=TheMissing]is on 7 string withdrawl and is still waiting for his BKP[/ACTION]


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I loved the sound clips of the octavers. I never could get a good sound out of an octaver, but you did.



Thanks


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## Groff

FTW?


----------



## Groff

ttts


----------



## Groff

kk...L?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> ttts


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

x00


----------



## g3rmanium

ß00


----------



## g3rmanium

t00


----------



## g3rmanium

b00


----------



## g3rmanium

ßß0


----------



## g3rmanium

g00


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

v00


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

mm


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Groff

qqq


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Groff




----------



## techjsteele

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lee

I'm home


----------



## D-EJ915

new page =3


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kittens


----------



## Desecrated

bunnies


----------



## dream-thief

dogs.....


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> dogs.....


----------



## Nerina

horses


----------



## D-EJ915

ooo


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> horses



O hell no


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

You dont like horses Des? Me loves them


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

hahahahah


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> You dont like horses Des? Me loves them



My wife works with them and owns one to, I dislike them, horses are the paris hilton of the farmyard.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> My wife works with them and owns one to, I dislike them, horses are the paris hilton of the farmyard.



Aw, I am jealous of her, I cant afford one in Florida.


----------



## Groff

California Cheeseburger. A song about dead babies. Written by: TheMissing.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Aw, I am jealous of her, I cant afford one in Florida.



Just tape together some cats.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> California Cheeseburger. A song about dead babies. Written by: TheMissing.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Aw, I am jealous of her, I cant afford one in Florida.



My aunt has two horses. A white one named Bear (Whos a big sweety) and a brown one (who's name I can't remember)


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

pwnt


----------



## D-EJ915

lolz!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>




They look like jailbait...

...But I'd hit that, no... I'd SMASH that!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Nerina

N!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

HUnhry


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## g3rmanium

techjsteele said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> California Cheeseburger. A song about dead babies. Written by: TheMissing.



MP3? OGG?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Nerina

E! E! E!


----------



## g3rmanium

72700!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> E! E! E!



pwnt.


----------



## Groff

Nerina pwns things.


----------



## Groff

Getting close to 72727


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La`


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff

La[


----------



## Groff

La{


----------



## Groff

La]


----------



## Groff

La}


----------



## Groff

La\


----------



## Groff

La|


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## Groff

La$


----------



## Groff

La%


----------



## Groff

*72727!!*


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

:aeub:


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice La-spree, Chris!


----------



## D-EJ915

squee


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> squee



That was my nickname in High School. Based on the Magic The Gathering character.

Because nobody liked me, but everyone would be dead if it weren't for me.


----------



## Groff

freejohann.la is available for purchase if you ever get banned again. lol


----------



## Groff

I wonder if there's an Home - E.la


----------



## Groff

Holy crap Home - E.la exists!


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

tornado


----------



## dream-thief

i need some food


----------



## Groff

dream-thief said:


> i need some food



Grill up some black pudding


----------



## Nerina

ew


----------



## dream-thief

> Grill up some black pudding



Pizza ftw


----------



## Crucified

gree?

greeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

squirrels


----------



## Desecrated

I just ate potato burgers.


----------



## Crucified

grrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrr greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegreeeeeeeee


----------



## Randy

Black pudding... Texas-T...


----------



## D-EJ915

wharrrr


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I just ate potato burgers.



Is there any _meat_ in a potato burger?


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Is there any _meat_ in a potato burger?



I'm going to go out on a limb and say no


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

Crucified said:


> grrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrr greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegreeeeeeeee



Unless you're scene, then it's

brrrrrrrrrbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbrrrrrrrrrrrbrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebrieeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Groff

SHREDDED WHEAT!


----------



## Randy

Vagitarian?


----------



## Groff

SHREDDED AND SHREDDED AND SHREADDED WHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Vagitarian?



Cocktologist?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Cocktologist?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Black pudding, indeed.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

So if you eat black pudding... and your stomach doesn't like it, so you spew everywhere... 

Does that make it *BLOOD PUKE*?


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> So if you eat black pudding... and your stomach doesn't like it, so you spew everywhere...
> 
> Does that make it *BLOOD PUKE*?



YESSS!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

sista potatis året närmar sig


----------



## Randy

The Magdalene Sisters


----------



## Desecrated

5500!


----------



## Lee

I swore I wouldn't buy anything when I went to work....until I saw the new Who release on LP


----------



## Randy

Who's on first, and what's on second?


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## Randy

And apparently crucified is a sexy beast.


----------



## Nerina

hai kids!


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## biggness

Are we there yet?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a we


----------



## Mattmc74

Ah WWEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Groff

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## biggness




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Mattmc74

fa la la laa laaa la la


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## D-EJ915

oh you know it


----------



## Mattmc74

Taco Bell


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm on ss.org at work and getting paid for it!


----------



## D-EJ915

only


----------



## D-EJ915

a few


----------



## D-EJ915

more


----------



## D-EJ915

posts


----------



## D-EJ915

until


----------



## D-EJ915

get a


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Mattmc74

Welcome to the new page all.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!!


----------



## Mattmc74

May the force be with you.


----------



## Mattmc74

Luke.... I'm your little green uncle!


----------



## Mattmc74

27195 posts to go.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> freejohann.la is available for purchase if you ever get banned again. lol


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Holy crap Home - E.la exists!


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently la!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.

Doom. Doom. Doom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kennst du Evoken?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kennst du Evoken?



Nein


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Mattmc74

Eb


----------



## g3rmanium

Solltest du aber kennen.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Solltest du aber kennen.



Einer Band?


















Doom. Doom. Doom. Doom. 


Doom.


----------



## Desecrated

hi mike


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich lad grad was hoch.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hi mike



Doom?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja, Doom, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, Doom, Mike.





and apparently.....................









...
.........









.




..........................................








doom.


----------



## Desecrated

YouTube - NINJA MAGIC: The way of life


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich lad grad was hoch.



 "lad"?


----------



## Mattmc74

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## g3rmanium

Hier, lad das mal runter: senduit | Share easily.

Der Link geht nur 5 Stunden.


----------



## g3rmanium

laden, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

It's way to early for german.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Desecrated

Way to early for beer to .


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Es ist nie zu fruh fuer Deutsch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> laden, Mike.



Ahso. Doom.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Brainblizzard.


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> Way to early for beer to .



When I get out of work i will be havin a beer or 2 for breakfast.


----------



## Desecrated

POWERMETAL!!!!! FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lädst du das MP3, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Lädst du das MP3, Mike?



Ich bin wie immer zum Arbeit, die seite ist "blocked" 








Scheißarbeit.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> POWERMETAL!!!!! FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!



DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!



DOOM?


----------



## Mattmc74

doom sha lock lock doom


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


>



WANT!


----------



## Desecrated

H.


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


>



That picture actually made me a bit sad, because it's so true.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> WANT!



Just can't reach it


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin wie immer zum Arbeit, die seite ist "blocked"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scheißarbeit.



SCHEISSE! 

Der Link geht noch 04:30, danach ist die Datei weg


----------



## Zepp88

BEER!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> SCHEISSE!
> 
> Der Link geht noch 04:30, danach ist die Datei weg



Cool.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

FRESSEN!


----------



## Desecrated

880


----------



## Desecrated

"are we there yet?"


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Zepp88

Yams.


----------



## Desecrated

ESP LTD FM-408 - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## g3rmanium

La--


----------



## Zepp88

You're barking up the wrong tree buddy.


----------



## Mattmc74

Ziploc


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree buddy.



Fuck you.


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Ziploc



I want a ziploc rain coat.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> I want a ziploc rain coat.



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> I'll see what I can do.



With the slider!


----------



## Mattmc74

I make the double zipper bags


----------



## Zepp88

Ziplock should make condoms.


----------



## Mattmc74

Double zipper condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> Double zipper condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That actually sounds painful.

Scratch that idea.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> That actually sounds painful.
> 
> Scratch that idea.



OK


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> Double zipper condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll take 2!!


----------



## Zepp88

Glad.


----------



## Mattmc74

Glad bags suck!


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> I'll take 2!!


----------



## Zepp88

Wackycat.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Mattmc74

Later on guys i'm gonna get ready to go home, have a few beers, and go to bed! Good Night!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Wackycat.



I'll take 2 of those too!!


----------



## Desecrated

Good night!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'll take 2 of those too!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I want a ziploc rain coat.



Montane Featherlite Clothing

thank me later.

I have two of them in the mail.


----------



## Desecrated

I want my new guitar.


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Montane Featherlite Clothing
> 
> thank me later.
> 
> I have two of them in the mail.



Hmmm......I really didn't want a raincoat....but those look nice...


----------



## g3rmanium

stop whining, Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

I can't johann, I've been whining nonstop for 3 weeks, it's my new hobby.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hmmm......I really didn't want a raincoat....but those look nice...



You're never really specific, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Where's Nerina? Is she still trying to live in an apple? Silly girl....must've ate a funny mushroom.


----------



## Desecrated

She is probably asleep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> You're never really specific, Mike.



English > You


----------



## Desecrated

worthless fucking timezones.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> English > You



English > Everyone.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, it is 6:25 AM here, and where she is


----------



## Desecrated

Just go with the flow.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> English > Everyone.



English sucks, it's senseless


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, it is 6:25 AM here, and where she is



In bed, all boozed up, drinking apple martinis all night, all alone with two cats, growing ooooold.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah ok Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

Whos your master
sho'nuff

sho'nuff's the shogun of harlem!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> English > You





So you buy one of them or not?


----------



## Desecrated

Cleaning out ma inbox,


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> So you buy one of them or not?



NO, me buy english raincoat, dictionary not needed, sandwhich taken light after swimming can cause feets to swollen.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In bed, all boozed up, drinking apple martinis all night, all alone with two cats, growing ooooold.



That's not a bad place to be.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's not a bad place to be.



Rather that then, all alone, living with parents, working at Macdonald's, with no future, drinking alcohol to forget how worthless your life is, realizing that you have to work more to be able to buy liquor, realizing that you drink because of your work, masturbating in the dark. growing ooooold.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Rather that then, all alone, living with parents, working at Macdonald's, with no future, drinking alcohol to forget how worthless your life is, realizing that you have to work more to be able to buy liquor, realizing that you drink because of your work, masturbating in the dark. growing ooooold.



Yeah, that's not too bad though


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> So you buy one of them or not?



Maybe.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> NO, me buy english raincoat, dictionary not needed, sandwhich taken light after swimming can cause feets to swollen.



These are wise words.
Ignore them.


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr!


----------



## Zepp88

blingit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Maybe.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM!


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

I've found a new hobby, collection old musicbooks.


----------



## -K4G-

Bree Bree


----------



## Desecrated

Squee Squee


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann Mike, lad den Kram endlich runter!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

zOMG


----------



## -K4G-

bree







BREE!


----------



## Groff

Nom


----------



## Groff

Nom!


----------



## Groff

Nom.


----------



## Groff

Nom~


----------



## Groff

Nom,


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

breakin' lilly


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

l_l_l


----------



## g3rmanium

l_|_l


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

ll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, La, Chris!


----------



## g3rmanium

Off to buy some outdoor gear.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Off to buy some outdoor gear.


----------



## Desecrated

wow


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

Naren said:


> So, how's that, uh, UV777BK workin' out for ya?



lawls


----------



## Nerina

Hi people!


----------



## D-EJ915

guarana


----------



## Desecrated

hi nerina


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> hi nerina



hows it going mr cool?


----------



## Desecrated

mr cool  

Anyhow, I'm thinking about eating dinner. 

what are you up to ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> mr cool
> 
> Anyhow, I'm thinking about eating dinner.
> 
> what are you up to ?



yes you are cool

oh, what will you eat?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm thinking of pasta,


----------



## Nerina

with what?

I  alfredo sauce


----------



## Desecrated

I don't have to many options so I'll probably throw together some tomatoes,garlic and olives.


----------



## biggness

PAstA is of da good....


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I don't have to many options so I'll probably throw together some tomatoes,garlic and olives.



sounds good

send me some?


----------



## Desecrated

I'll mail you the leftovers. 

But it's done now, so off I go, bye everybody .


----------



## Nerina

tata


----------



## Desecrated

ratata


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*73000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

0§1


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

YouTube - NINJA MAGIC: The way of life


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



Yes rly!


----------



## biggness

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

"D!," Jonathan?


----------



## Desecrated

D! indeed 

also D&#9824;

And sometimes D"


----------



## g3rmanium

GGG


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Nerina

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Salut Nerina, ca va?


----------



## Randy

GGG

You _naughty_, _naughty_ Germans.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> GGG
> 
> You _naughty_, _naughty_ Germans.



 not THOSE guys!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Randy

Oh. Ok.

*jumps into his blorb and hovers away into the sunset.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy

KICK HIS FACE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee!


----------



## g3rmanium

wuh


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Randy

EEEEE
EE
EEEE
EE
EEEEE


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

eee


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> EEEEE
> EE
> EEEE
> EE
> EEEEE



Quoted!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## biggness

Am I in the wrong part of town?


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> tata



tatas? Nom nom nom


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## Lee

biggness said:


> Am I in the wrong part of town?



yes


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> evening



 Or where you are, morning.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Naughty


----------



## Desecrated

O shit lee, are you in here pwning the thread. Nice !


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Or where you are, morning.



it's only 3am in the morning, so it still kinda night.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Naughty



you rang madamm ?


----------



## Lee

I'm not pwning the thread; I've been slacking lately


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Naughty



When?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm not pwning the thread; I've been slacking lately



A real man pwns everything even when slacking.


----------



## Lee

Duly noted


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

lol. Just talking.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay.


----------



## Desecrated

My dog is having nightmares, so I've stationed her under my computer desk.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Contributing to the madness


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Contributing to the madness



It's the only right way to live.


----------



## Lee

My dog used to chase things in his dreams


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Awe....poor thing


Desecrated said:


> My dog is having nightmares, so I've stationed her under my computer desk.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> It's the only right way to live.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> My dog used to chase things in his dreams



They usually do that, mine tried to run once, it looked pretty funny, but right now she's just whining.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> They usually do that, mine tried to run once, it looked pretty funny, but right now she's just whining.



 Mine does that too


----------



## Desecrated

damm dogs, we need moar cats.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want a bengal kitten. Anyone wanna buy it for me??


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> damm dogs, we need moar cats.



I prefer dogs, but that's just me


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I want a bengal kitten. Anyone wanna buy it for me??



buying animals!!!

[action=Desecrated]goes and hides in vegancorner.[/action]


----------



## Lee

That cat doesn't seem to thrilled about that sombrero


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> buying animals!!!
> 
> [action=Desecrated]goes and hides in vegancorner.[/action]



lol. They are so beautiful though


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> That cat doesn't seem to thrilled about that sombrero



Very few animals enjoys having headgear.


----------



## Desecrated

Hoodies on the other hand....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Very few animals enjoys having headgear.



Cats with headgear should be outlawed as torture


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Cats with headgear should be outlawed as torture



I really want to agree with you, but there just so god damm funny, without cats with hats this thread would be very slim.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> I really want to agree with you, but there just so god damm funny, without cats with hats this thread would be very slim.



It really is funny to look at their suffering.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

D-EJ915 said:


> new page!



I always hear a typewriter ding in my head when I read this.


----------



## Desecrated

And I though I was crazy


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> And I though I was crazy



I just had head surgery. What is your excuse?


----------



## D-EJ915

*squeals*


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I just had head surgery. What is your excuse?



Leif told me to do it.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> *squeals*



*rubs*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Leif told me to do it.



As in Erricson??


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> As in Erricson??



Not really, 

You know when you throw up there is always dice carrot in it, it doesn't matter what you've eaten there is always diced carrot in it. 
So I started pondering about that and decided to make an investigation. What I came up with is that there is an invincible guy called leif, that travels the world with his pockets full of carrots and every time somebody pukes he throws some in there. 
Now, my theory is that leif has a whole bunch of mischiefs going on, so when ever something weird happen, I blame leif, So that's my excuse for being crazy.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Not really,
> 
> You know when you throw up there is always dice carrot in it, it doesn't matter what you've eaten there is always diced carrot in it.
> So I started pondering about that and decided to make an investigation. What I came up with is that there is an invincible guy called leif, that travels the world with his pockets full of carrots and every time somebody pukes he throws some in there.
> Now, my theory is that leif has a whole bunch of mischiefs going on, so when ever something weird happen, I blame leif, So that's my excuse for being crazy.



 Nice one. I'm not crazy all the time. Medicines to fuck with me though, and after surgery you gets LOTS of medicines. Plus I hear ringing all the time now. I guess I will just have to get used to it.


----------



## Desecrated

two ways to deal with it. 

1. Stop taking medicine and see if it stops

2. Take more medicine.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I perfer the meds, but I since my stiches are out that supply will be running low soon


----------



## Desecrated

I imagine it to be pretty easy to find off the market meds in the US.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah but that goes against principle for me. I am going to school to be a pharmacist.


----------



## Desecrated

hahahahahaha, nice.


----------



## Lee

I'm lost.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm lost.



[action=Desecrated]holds out a shining light to guide you home. [/action]


home to me...


----------



## Lee

On my way


----------



## D-EJ915

we love posting


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!!


----------



## Lee

yeah!


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Brap.


----------



## budda

INCORRECT!

it's "BRAAAPS".


----------



## Zepp88

FUCKIN CHEETOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i looove cheetos.


----------



## Zepp88

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i looove cheetos.



FUCKIN CHEETOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSS!!!!


----------



## budda

... go peep my custom 7 thread?... ...

weeeeeee 100K!


----------



## Zepp88

budda said:


> ... go peep my custom 7 thread?... ...
> 
> weeeeeee 100K!



CHEETOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Greeting Jon, cheetos?


----------



## Desecrated

no cheetos for me, I think there is cheese in them,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> no cheetos for me, I think there is cheese in them,



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

BLARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Desecrated

poor defenseless cheese....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> poor defenseless cheese....


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



It's okay Jon, cheese has no feelings, and cows probably like having their utters yanked.


----------



## budda

indeed they probably do.

 imagine the cheese that would come from those supercows!!!


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> It's okay Jon, cheese has no feelings, and cows probably like having their utters yanked.



shamefully i admit they do, i grew up in a ranch. unless you feed them first


----------



## Desecrated

I'm assured that cows loves being inseminated by forced to produce milk all year around, Who wouldn't


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## ibznorange

lol nice sarcasm john. but cows are stupid. like most people. who enjoy that stuff


----------



## Zepp88

Yank.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## daybean

people, stupid or not, that grow up in a ranch or farm, sometime have to do these things. not for fun but for the calf whos mom kicks it every time it wants to feed, needs that milk(if they dont get it in a day or two theyre dead, thats when you need to do the weird deed, milking.


----------



## Desecrated

Milk Sucks!

How milk is made - Background, History, Types of milk, Raw materials, The manufacturing process of milk, Quality control

I'm posting both sides of the story, because I hate those fucking vegan pages, they are always so over the top.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> people, stupid or not, that grow up in a ranch or farm, sometime have to do these things. not for fun but for the calf whos mom kicks it every time it wants to feed, needs that milk, thats when you need to do the weird deed.



Or just stop raising animals and using animal products


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Or just stop raising animals and using animal products




if i stop doing that, half my income a year would vanish. im just a rancher, on the week ends, i do it to make money for the next day. thats like telling a farmer not to grow corn this season, and go buy it from the grocery store.


----------



## Zepp88

UNLEASH THE HOUNDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Can't you ranch something that isen't alive, like soybeans


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off


----------



## daybean

selling livestock vs soybean, well ill just stick to what i do.


----------



## Zepp88

BELUGA!


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Can't you ranch something that isen't alive, like soybeans




you cant ranch soybean, you can farm it...are we on the same page, i think we got of on the wrong foot?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> you cant ranch soybean, you can farm it...are we on the same page, i think we got of on the wrong foot?



my english is somewhat off, please don't judge me to much


----------



## Celiak

Soybeans smell bad, I live by a processing plant where they grind them up and make oils and suck with them. It's a really weird smell.


----------



## daybean

not at all...just talking, nice to meet you by the way, cyberspace, anyway. i see you have a ten string whats that like?


----------



## Zepp88

Jons a cuddly animal lover, it's okay


----------



## Desecrated

Celiak said:


> Soybeans smell bad, I live by a processing plant where they grind them up and make oils and suck with them. It's a really weird smell.



But they taste so good


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> not at all...just talking, nice to meet you by the way, cyberspace, anyway. i see you have a ten string whats that like?



OOO same here, I'm just rambling. 

A 10 string is like having a 6string with 4 bass strings :S 
It's huge but you get used to it really fast.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jons a cuddly animal lover, it's okay



_And who's my favorite little cuddle bear, yeeees that's right, your mommy's favorite little cuddle bear, aren't you, yes you are *blows tummy* _


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> _And who's my favorite little cuddle bear, yeeees that's right, your mommy's favorite little cuddle bear, aren't you, yes you are *blows tummy* _


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Thats right, smile for daddy


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats right, smile for daddy



Nerina!!! Where are you!! Halp!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

wait a second, ive tryed a guitar like that here, south texas, its called bajosesto, or some think like that. it has the bass strings along with the regular strings. its very popular on latin music.


----------



## Zepp88

Especial Bajo Sexto Guitar - Especial Bajo Quinto Guitar - Bajo Sexto Luthier

One of these? They're a bit different than what Jon has.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Especial Bajo Sexto Guitar - Especial Bajo Quinto Guitar - Bajo Sexto Luthier
> 
> One of these? They're a bit different than what Jon has.



thats what im talking about, its a great instrument.


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/44994-ngd-10-string-arrived-but.html


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina!!! Where are you!! Halp!!!!!!



She's asleep for another 10 hours, your all mine now, you cuddly little bear.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> She's asleep for another 10 hours, your all mine now, you cuddly little bear.





[action=Zepp88] Takes 12 vicodin and pours himself a drink[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] Takes 12 vicodin and pours himself a drink[/action]



[action=Desecrated]wouldn't have it any other way....[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Go play with your wife! Ignore me!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Go play with your wife! Ignore me!



She's in the stable, I want man-love now.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> She's in the stable, I want man-love now.



 Wake her up.


----------



## Desecrated

She is awake, just not here in the apartment


----------



## Zepp88

Well, I'm off


----------



## Desecrated

14.44 pm


----------



## Thrashmanzac

10:48pm


----------



## Desecrated

O noos, time is different.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I love the rain!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina!!! Where are you!! Halp!!!!!!



Do not fear! Nerina is here! 

But she's too late.........


----------



## dream-thief

It's snowing here


----------



## Lee




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

dream-thief said:


> It's snowing here



Damn I want snow.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


>



Hi Lee


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

O hai


----------



## Nerina

Hai Missing


----------



## Desecrated

SNOW!!!!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> SNOW!!!!



I wish we could get a good snowstorm here.  It's been a while.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## Desecrated

You can have ours, it came down half a foot yesterday.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> You can have ours, it came down half a foot yesterday.



 The most snow I get here is like 2 inches. Fucking humid, hot southern weather.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Apples


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges


----------



## Randy

bananyas, no?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kumquats


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Kumquats



Inappropriate language.


----------



## D-EJ915

cum? squas?


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The most snow I get here is like 2 inches. Fucking humid, hot southern weather.



I think we had 5 feet onces.


----------



## Lee

Crazins.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Inappropriate language.



 It is a legit fruit I promise.


----------



## D-EJ915

plums =3


----------



## Desecrated

I had to look it up, the record for snow here is 5.31 feets


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> I had to look it up, the record for snow here is 5.31 feets



When I was really little we had a blizzard and there was like 2 or 3 ft of snow. Other than that we are lucky if it even sticks.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to move


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> I need to move



Me too. It gets incredible hot here in the summer.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I need to move



I've got an extra room. 

EDIT: Page 7321... hmmm?


----------



## D-EJ915

asparagus


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I've got an extra room.
> 
> EDIT: Page 7321... hmmm?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> asparagus



Say it slow, baby, say it sloooow.


----------



## D-EJ915

appalacian


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Manlove abounds in here.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm tired


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Manlove abounds in here.



We try our best.


----------



## Randy

buttsecks


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> buttsecks



That is only good if it is of the heterosexual variety.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That is only good if it is of the heterosexual variety.



Why with girls???; they have a fully functional hole just an nudge away. With guys it's a bit more problematic


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> buttsecks



I'll take 2!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Why with girls???; they have a fully functional hole just an nudge away. With guys it's a bit more problematic



Some people like using more than one hole.


----------



## Desecrated

Extended range intercourse,


----------



## Groff

Sounds kinky


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Extended range intercourse,



Indeed, sir.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Some people like using more than one hole.



Golfing? [/confusion]


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Indeed, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing? [/confusion]



I'll golf you any day


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

blueberry muffins


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Tomorrow is Monday. Damn


----------



## Lee

post


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Tomorrow is Monday. Damn



 But I only have 3 classes instead of 4


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> But I only have 3 classes instead of 4



 I have a retardedly hard Organic Chemistry test. My professor believes in making them as rediculous as possible.


----------



## Mattmc74

mondays suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I have a retardedly hard Organic Chemistry test. My professor believes in making them as rediculous as possible.



Mondays suck because I have a 3 hour German Literature class from 6:30-9:30  I hate when professors make tests even harder than they already are. My Buddhism teacher did that on my last test but I still managed to get a B, so I was alright with that.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> Mondays suck because I have a 3 hour German Literature class from 6:30-9:30  I hate when professors make tests even harder than they already are. My Buddhism teacher did that on my last test but I still managed to get a B, so I was alright with that.



I had a four hour Italian Literature and Film class last year from 3 until 7 at night. It sucked.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I had a four hour Italian Literature and Film class last year from 3 until 7 at night. It sucked.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## D-EJ915

squeee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hello Matt. Having a good night??


----------



## Lee

gee?


----------



## Mattmc74

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hello Matt. Having a good night??



Hello. So far so good. And you?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> Hello. So far so good. And you?



Doing everything in my power to avoid studying for a Chemistry test.


----------



## Mattmc74

You should study! Good Grades Make good jobs!
If I practiced more and spent less time on here I would probally play alot better


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> You should study! Good Grades Make good jobs!
> If I practiced more and spent less time on here I would probally play alot better



Yeah I have just been doing it all day.  That is what I feel like at this point.


----------



## Mattmc74

Well then you need a break then!


----------



## Lee

I'm ready to go to bed


----------



## Mattmc74

Good night Lee. Have a good one!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> Well then you need a break then!



That is a major understatment. I have had way too many test in the past week. 

Later Lee


----------



## Mattmc74

That sucks. No spring break?


----------



## Lee

Mattmc74 said:


> Good night Lee. Have a good one!



You do the same sir


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> That sucks. No spring break?



Yeah that was two weeks before. I came back to all these exams.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That is a major understatment. I have had way too many test in the past week.
> 
> Later Lee



Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Mattmc74

Ouch! Did you go anywhere for spring break?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> Good luck tomorrow



Thanks.


Yeah I was in the hospital with no memory from a fall that I took on some rocks. Not a good week for me.


----------



## Mattmc74

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Yeah I was in the hospital with no memory from a fall that I took on some rocks. Not a good week for me.



Holy shit! What were you doing? Are you OK now?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> Holy shit! What were you doing? Are you OK now?



I am clumsy. I am fine now though. I just got my stitches out on Thursday so the healing process is almost complete. I am incredibly accident prone though so I figure it won't be long before I am hurt again


----------



## Mattmc74

Just don't smash your fingers!

Glad to hear that your OK.

Be more carefull!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> Just don't smash your fingers!
> 
> Glad to hear that your OK.
> 
> Be more carefull!



I wish I had a nickel for everytime someone has told me to be careful. I try but accidents seem to find me.


----------



## Mattmc74

My mom is like that! If she goes by a knife she cuts herself!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> My mom is like that! If she goes by a knife she cuts herself!



That would be me. It doesn't help that I am so clumsy that it isn't funny. I guess we are all bad at something right?! My weaknesses are obviously walking, running, standing, etc.


----------



## Mattmc74

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That would be me. It doesn't help that I am so clumsy that it isn't funny. I guess we are all bad at something right?! My weaknesses are obviously walking, running, standing, etc.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The clumsiness has led to some very funny stories but it is mostly embarassing. I always have bruises like someone has beaten me up, but they are all from me walking into or falling on stuff.


----------



## Mattmc74

PM me with the funny stories if you do not want to share them with everyone.

I guess im lucky, I don't bruise that easy!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am thinking about stealing a kitten from some little kid the next time I see one in the park.


----------



## Mattmc74

Steal a dog then train it to steal kittens for you!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> Steal a dog then train it to steal kittens for you!



That is an exellent idea.  I figure I need kittens more than snot nosed kids. I won't try to ride them like horses or pull their hair.


----------



## Mattmc74

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That is an exellent idea.  I figure I need kittens more than snot nosed kids. I won't try to ride them like horses or pull their hair.





I had a Rottweiler that you could ride like a horse! 126 pounds! I had to put her down 4 years ago. Someday I'll get a new one


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mattmc74 said:


> I had a Rottweiler that you could ride like a horse! 126 pounds! I had to put her down 4 years ago. Someday I'll get a new one



Awe...I am not much of a big dog person. My last dog only weighted 4 lbs.


----------



## Mattmc74

I like big dogs if they are trained right. My dog looked scary but was a big lovable baby after she knew you were OK. But if I was not at home then thats another story!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah I am a short girl and most big dogs on their hind legs are taller than I am.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Mattmc74

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well I think it is sleepy time. Nite everyone!


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm going to sleep. Good night all!


----------



## Mattmc74

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well I think it is sleepy time. Nite everyone!



You beat me to it!

Good night!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Kotex

*Pisses*


----------



## Splees

gooood morning neverland.


----------



## 74n4LL0

good morning everybody


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

73300!


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i-

l-

o-

v-

e-

t-

h-

h-


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## Thrashmanzac

ah gay, ill just finish it now,
is forum!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Thrashmanzac said:


> ah gay, ill just finish it now,
> is forum!



Say what?


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i as gonna post: 
i-
l-
o-
v-
e-
t-
h-
i-
s-
f-
o-
r-
u-
m-

all in a row, but it got split up, hence the "ah gay" comment.


----------



## Desecrated

Who is celiak ?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZ Top


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who is celiak ?



Give me your soul to torture forever.


----------



## g3rmanium

TT-


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Give me your soul to torture forever.



You can have it until next sunday.


----------



## g3rmanium

su -


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You can have it until next sunday.





Forver!


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

|l


----------



## g3rmanium

l|


----------



## g3rmanium

l|l


----------



## g3rmanium

|l|


----------



## g3rmanium

||l


----------



## g3rmanium

l|l


----------



## g3rmanium

|l|


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

`|


----------



## D-EJ915

wheels


----------



## g3rmanium

`|


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

h.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some e-rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

nn


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

score


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

B0


----------



## g3rmanium

*+


----------



## g3rmanium

*?


----------



## g3rmanium

*~


----------



## g3rmanium

Y$


----------



## g3rmanium

b!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

Off to work! BBL!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a test today, woohoo!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

D-EJ915 said:


> I have a test today, woohoo!!!



Me too! It's on business ethics! None more metal than ethics.


----------



## D-EJ915

PORNOS!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> PORNOS!!!



You has them?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> You has them?


----------



## Groff

Leon said:


> goo!


----------



## Mattmc74

I have lots!


----------



## Randy

That chick from "hotforwords".


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## Randy

"Perfection at Blistering Speeds...&#8482;"


----------



## g3rmanium

rrr


----------



## Desecrated

I have nothing


----------



## g3rmanium

x!


----------



## g3rmanium

Y"


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I have nothing



*collapses to the ground crying and shakes fist at the sky


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

an apparently Peter has no bones


----------



## Groff

aaa


----------



## Groff

ggg


----------



## Groff

kk....

























































































k?


----------



## Groff

yyy


----------



## Groff

ykk


----------



## Groff

rts


----------



## Groff

dvd


----------



## Groff

vhs


----------



## Groff

HHDDVVDDBVD


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> HHDDVVDDBVD


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Crawfish  Good morning boys


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Crawfish  Good morning boys



Good crawfish, to you.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Good crawfish, to you.



haha. I just saw some people eating those horrid little creatures. Now I feel like I need a shower.


----------



## Lee

OMGWTFLOLBBQ


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> haha. I just saw some people eating those horrid little creatures. Now I feel like I need a shower.



Crawfish in AL = Crayfish in NY.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Crawfish in AL = Crayfish in NY.



Really. I thought that was a southern nastiness only. So they like rip off their tails and suck out the heads there too. My step mom is from NY but she never said anything about crayfish. She was holding out on me.


----------



## Randy

...what _else_ is she keeping from you...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> ...what _else_ is she keeping from you...



I'll never know. lol. We don't speak now. I just didn't realize that any other part of the country that was realitively cultured ate crawfish/crayfish.


----------



## Randy

Yeah. They're in our little creeks up here, etc. Never been a fan of little crawly things or the like, so I stay the hell away from them.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Me too. They are aweful. Plus I am allergic to anything with a shell like shrimp, crab, etc. I just can't stand to see anyone eating them and people here have like festivals to eat them. Damn stupid southern people.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Me too. They are aweful. Plus I am allergic to anything with a shell like shrimp, crab, etc. I just can't stand to see anyone eating them and people here have like festivals to eat them. Damn stupid southern people.



Well, as disgusting as they are, I can't imagine them being worse than geoduck... that shit looks like a pickled schwanz.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

this thread is 75% dead


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Well, as disgusting as they are, I can't imagine them being worse than geoduck... that shit looks like a pickled schwanz.




I have never heard of that. People here eat simple food. lol. It sounds disgusting though. Why can't people just eat normal stuff??


----------



## Randy

7 Dying Trees said:


> this thread is 75% dead



Well, it's 15% _less_ dead than the leading brand.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I have never heard of that. People here eat simple food. lol. It sounds disgusting though. Why can't people just eat normal stuff??


----------



## Groff

7 Dying Trees said:


> this thread is 75% dead



Wouldn't it technically be 73.4% dead? Rounding up of course.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Well, it's 15% _less_ dead than the leading brand.



 That looks like a limp dildo.  Definantly couldn't eat that. Do you know how they cook it though? Like do they eat it raw, fried, baked, etc.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E''


----------



## g3rmanium

73400!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That looks like a limp dildo.  Definantly couldn't eat that. Do you know how they cook it though? Like do they eat it raw, fried, baked, etc.



*BOILED*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> *BOILED*



 That is disgusting.


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You stole my dad's name


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You stole my dad's name



Levelhead? Your grandparents must not have liked him much.



g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No Randy. I guess I should actually say that your parents stole my dad's name.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some *positive* rep!


----------



## Randy

Stolen names > Stolen babies



g3rmanium said:


> I want some *positive* rep!



I think rep from random posts get deleted... I know mine did right after you got


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I like the dancing deodorant.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I think rep from random posts get deleted... I know mine did right after you got



Ah.

I hope your playing by the rules gets you very far in life.


----------



## Desecrated

I thought it was rep from deleted posts that later got deleted.


----------



## g3rmanium

BBB


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I thought it was rep from deleted posts that later got deleted.



Who cares anyway?


----------



## Desecrated

Apparently you since you asked for rep ?


----------



## g3rmanium

cßß


----------



## metalheadpunk

check out my band NUTRICULA if you love music! MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, Colorado - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula
SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Apparently you since you asked for rep ?



Ah.


----------



## Desecrated

I don't like music.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Ah.



oh!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> oh!



huh!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> huh!



SPOOOON!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I like the dancing deodorant.







g3rmanium said:


> Ah.
> 
> I hope your playing by the rules gets you very far in life.



You'd probably get some crazy e-rep if you had a sticky put up about pedals and effects, since you know so much about them. 



Desecrated said:


> I thought it was rep from deleted posts that later got deleted.



I guess it could be? All I know is that I lost about 300+ rep points the same day Johann got banned.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> You'd probably get some crazy e-rep if you had a sticky put up about pedals and effects, since you know so much about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could be? All I know is that I lost about 300+ rep points the same day Johann got banned.



This forum is strange sometimes.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> You'd probably get some crazy e-rep if you had a sticky put up about pedals and effects, since you know so much about them.



Good idea actually.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> This forum is strange sometimes.


----------



## g3rmanium

cüü


----------



## g3rmanium

c
5


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Good idea actually.



I was thinking the same thing. Or at least post a new thread when you make a new blog(copy/pasted).

It's fun to read technical stuffs.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Good idea actually.


----------



## Groff

Man you have me gassing for an octiver....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The date with the dreaded chemistry test approahes. I need more time


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The date with the dreaded chemistry test approahes. I need more time



Good luck on the test! 

I got a test tonite too, in politics.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Man you have me gassing for an octiver....



I take it the 5150 is working well now?



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The date with the dreaded chemistry test approahes. I need more time


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I take it the 5150 is working well now?



I dropped it off to my tech yesterday afternoon. He was working on a circa 1960's fender amp that night, and wasn't sure if he'd get to it then, or tonight. I await his response. (Of course, normally I see him every morning, as we work for the same company.)

But hopefully it works out!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## ohio_eric

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The date with the dreaded chemistry test approahes. I need more time



You can doooo eeet!!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Good luck on the test!
> 
> I got a test tonite too, in politics.



Don't wanna talk about politics... Don't preach or talk about politics...



TheMissing said:


> I dropped it off to my tech yesterday afternoon. He was working on a circa 1960's fender amp that night, and wasn't sure if he'd get to it then, or tonight. I await his response. (Of course, normally I see him every morning, as we work for the same company.)
> 
> But hopefully it works out!



Best of luck.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Later dudes. It is time to draw some molecular formulas and such.  Added that because he is cute.


----------



## g3rmanium

bß


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Man you have me gassing for an octiver....



Buy a DanElectro French Toast, it's super cheap and sounds great!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> bß



ßlorb


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



Indeed, La!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> ßlorb



blorß


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> blorß



I ßlorß'd.


----------



## Groff

SUPASTAAAHHH!


----------



## Randy

Blorbtologist.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I ßlorß'd.



I La'd


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I La'd



I ßlorß'd.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I La'd


----------



## Groff

I can has in 7 string?


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I can has in 7 string?



Observe smoke from chimney... not white, but RED.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

@levelhead86: Writing something about octavers.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> @levelhead86: Writing something about octavers.



Johann: King of E and future King of Rep! 

*leaving for lunch


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezey


----------



## Groff

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Johann: King of E and future King of Rep!
> 
> *leaving for lunch


----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## g3rmanium

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53748-octavers-clips.html check it out!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

hoopensaften


----------



## D-EJ915

egh


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## D-EJ915

oh ge I added you lol


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> evening



Afternoon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Danke Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

what do you think about http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53748-octavers-clips.html?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> what do you think about http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53748-octavers-clips.html?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt"


----------



## g3rmanium

Kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

OoO


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

oOo


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La..


----------



## g3rmanium

La,;


----------



## D-EJ915

so whats up [action=D-EJ915]goes away[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> so whats up [action=D-EJ915]goes away[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

D4


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## Nerina

Hi Mr E!


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YEAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Let's go!


----------



## Nerina

Hi Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm doing my laundry


----------



## g3rmanium

L.a


----------



## g3rmanium

Me too Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

g!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

FREQUENCY


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## Desecrated

Even more evening


----------



## Groff

I  you all.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I  you all.



awww!


----------



## Lee

I really don't feel like reading this story for German Lit.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I  you all.



I  you, buddy.



g3rmanium said:


> what do you think about http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53748-octavers-clips.html?


----------



## ZeroSignal

levelhead86 said:


> I  you, buddy.



I  you, buddy.


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

squirrellled!!!


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


> I  you, buddy.



I  you


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> squirrellled!!!




chipmunked..?



TheMissing said:


> I  you



I will  your  . So there.


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring.org = where gay couples meet.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 73,543
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 21,223
D-EJ915 11,040
Desecrated 7,204
TheMissing 3,982
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,443
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,658
playstopause 1,240
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> chipmunked..?
> 
> 
> 
> I will  your  . So there.



Then I'll  your  in your  bunghole!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Then I'll  your  in your  bunghole!



Baby!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Evening boylovers!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Evening boylovers!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You guys need an icon with two boys in that bed


----------



## Groff

And for the record, I said "I  you all"

meaning everyone.

Including you.


----------



## Groff

I'm a everybody lover


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well I missed that. I just got off from work.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You guys need an icon with two boys in that bed



Thats actually a good idea


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well I missed that. I just got off from work.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Thats actually a good idea



:shawnandstitch:


----------



## D-EJ915

bathroom time nao


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

D-EJ915 said:


> bathroom time nao



I love your avatar. Hecka cute.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> :shawnandstitch:



:desecratingzepp:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Geez I am tired.


----------



## Battousai




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

*watches tumble weeds roll through*


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> *watches tumble weeds roll through*



Welcome to the club.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It just got so quite in here all the sudden.


----------



## Desecrated

Everyone fell asleep


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

They just don't like us. I think we must stink or something


----------



## Desecrated

Well to be fair, this is a "sevenstring" "guitarforum" most people come here to talk about guitar stuff. 

 


















Boring soggy bastards


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well there is only so much guitar talk that one can do. We are doing to work of reaching the 100k. Someone has to do it right?!


----------



## Desecrated

Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## D-EJ915

funny how before at namm and stuff people were masturbating to the amotts and now they "suck" lol


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

cookies!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> funny how before at namm and stuff people were masturbating to the amotts and now they "suck" lol



They finally tried them instead of just looking at them ?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Happy April 7th! Everyone celebrate


----------



## Bound

WHASAAAAAAP DUDERS!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hello


----------



## Bound

a hoi hoi


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> They finally tried them instead of just looking at them ?



Someone was bitching about how "the ebony ESP uses feels like plastic"


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Someone was bitching about how "the ebony ESP uses feels like plastic"



The only redeeming quality of some people, is the ability to laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> The only redeeming quality of some people, is the ability to laugh at their stupidity.



This one definitely qualifies


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

People are stupid period. At least where I am from.


----------



## Randy

Harmony Central, as a whole, would qualify.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> People are stupid period. At least where I am from.



I think that's a universal truth.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Harmony Central, as a whole, would qualify.



 I could name who I was referring to, but I'll leave that be


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sometimes I want to take their arms off and beat them over the head with them


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sometimes I want to take their arms off and beat them over the head with them





How did your test go?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sometimes I want to take their arms off and beat them over the head with them







Lee said:


> I could name who I was referring to, but I'll leave that be



The worst is people who argue opinions as if they're facts...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> How did your test go?



Better than expected actually. I walked out feeling pretty good about myself. When the grades come back I might not feel the same though.


----------



## playstopause

Sorry.


----------



## playstopause

It is time.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I honestly have trouble accepting other peoples opinions. :shurg:


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I honestly have trouble accepting other peoples opinions. :shurg:



Thats because most people are


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

Oooooh... I _*love*_ that video.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

I knew it would be much fun.


----------



## Randy

<--- Everybody having fun and good times.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Thats because most people are



Yes they are  I wish they could just see that.


----------



## Randy

Well, if the smiley is at all accurate, they will inevitably crush their skull between the ceiling and the loaf pile they just dropped.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

< my new fave smiley.



levelhead86 said:


> Well, if the smiley is at all accurate, they will inevitably crush their skull between the ceiling and the loaf pile they just dropped.



That smiley makes me think of the South Park episode about the biggest shit.


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


>



Um...someone needs a scooper.


----------



## Nerina

levelhead86 said:


>


----------



## Randy

I was 2 seconds from posting that in NegativXero's thread...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That would have been mean  but also funny


----------



## Randy

Oh well. 

He's a great guy... I wish him the best.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He needs lots of luck with a new kid. I would be scared shitless.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I need caffine


----------



## Randy

Shock the monkey.... monkey.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

I'm afraid of Americans.

*hops into his blorb and hovers away into the dark, silent wilderness


----------



## Michael

D-EJ915 said:


> lol



lawlzorz


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> I'm afraid of Americans.
> 
> *hops into his blorb and hovers away into the dark, silent wilderness



I wish there was still true wilderness on this planet.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

Alright, I'm done


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Lee

time to practice


----------



## D-EJ915

we love hot people


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> we love hot people



I know.


----------



## D-EJ915

this is the bumping thread you guys


----------



## Randy

Bumpy thread?


----------



## B Lopez

You guys are taking too long to get to 100k.


----------



## Kotex

Why don't you help (more)


----------



## dream-thief

tags ftw - "celiak has a massive wang"....?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## arktan

I speak thine long forgotten name
Selfless hate in burning flames
Admirable screams fill hopeless shame
While ravens proclaim our hearts inane

mwahahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> I speak thine long forgotten name
> Selfless hate in burning flames
> Admirable screams fill hopeless shame
> While ravens proclaim our hearts inane
> 
> mwahahahahaha



I ßloß'd.


----------



## Azyiu

meow


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## D-EJ915

banananaaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

hello J3ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## g3rmanium

|l|


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

uuu


----------



## g3rmanium

hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

X.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

S.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

So what are you doing this glorious day ?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

I am... uhm... bringing back the snowshoes in the evening!


----------



## Desecrated

Snowshoes might be a good idea.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

yes.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> I ßloß'd.




??? hä?


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ??? hä?



Baßt scho.


----------



## arktan

kannst du deutsch?


----------



## g3rmanium

Cß


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> kannst du deutsch?



Na bloß Bairisch.


----------



## Desecrated

oppost


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Na bloß Bairisch.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Xp


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

past 700


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

yyy


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

UPDATED:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/53202-nad-lol-5150-content-56k-only-1-pic.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

kk


----------



## g3rmanium

KK


----------



## g3rmanium

kK


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Morning dudes. It breakfast time!!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Morning dudes. It breakfast time!!



Whatcha having?

Corn flakes with sliced bananas for me!


----------



## g3rmanium

CC


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Whatcha having?
> 
> Corn flakes with sliced bananas for me!



With La?


----------



## g3rmanium

cß


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> With La?



Sure, why not.


----------



## g3rmanium

x7


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Sure, why not.


----------



## ohio_eric

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Morning dudes. It breakfast time!!



Morning? I've been up four hours.


----------



## g3rmanium

c0ß1


----------



## arktan

I eat my corn flakes with beer and a little blood for the aroma....


----------



## Groff

ohio_eric said:


> Morning? I've been up four hours.



Haha, me too. Was up at 6am


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> Whatcha having?
> 
> Corn flakes with sliced bananas for me!



A banana and chocolate milk for me



ohio_eric said:


> Morning? I've been up four hours.




I have late class today


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

X4


----------



## g3rmanium

X3


----------



## g3rmanium

X²


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Desecrated

3.


----------



## Desecrated

4g


----------



## Desecrated

5h


----------



## Desecrated

6j


----------



## Desecrated

*73737*


----------



## Desecrated

^^Palindrome


----------



## g3rmanium

Xpp


----------



## g3rmanium

ool


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Arguing over pancakes...


----------



## g3rmanium

S9


----------



## g3rmanium

xxxp


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Who has pancakes and why aren't they sharing with me??  I love pancakes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp.


----------



## Desecrated

Kyle he stumbled upon a toilet paper laying peacefully in the forest, symmetric transferences from unknown gwar impersonators brought down the greedy bastards reciting in my tipi, Nowhere was the baby with the creepy kid who appeared in that soda commercial that aired on payperview back in the 70ths, how dare they hide the manbearpig faced news reporter from this world of fraggels and horses, braggest is never clever in any form of pointing to the east in more then one way, nor does the ocean being wet 45 degrees to the moon, How does the beautiful mane from gold and navbars descent to nascar without touching the most holy of ever living mummies.

Did we not draw the line at distinguishing meaningful utterances from nonsense, did not the Mormons and morons already use the spacecraft to pop the popcorn in a most ambiguities way, butlers serving nothing outside the meny to kids that no longer see the donkey, I thought we where better then this, the new paper rout my kids take everyday have no longer sprayed freon in the weal of death, my little pony set fire to the church outside of marlbouro down, he shaved with burma and not with salt.

You do not see this rock n front of the pool table nor does the indispensable turtle fall on it's back, thought it can use the elevator to get back up, AND by no mean is there still cheese in the cake after February, and don't even think about getting back into the car, I will smack my ham down the stairs with seller and no more then 5 whip creamed covered elves will follow in my prophets holy sandal.

it is in times like these that we need to joy ourself for other intelligence fields, where it is important to distinguish buckets from noeses that no mere 5th grade teacher can't seek out cats and shoot them own, because In the constitution there is 57 states and no one has flavor without first tasting something else that people think are ukulele but not since the first man in Cyprus has there been the inspiration for this attempt at creating this wall of ever ending knowledge.

Pancakes.

verse 2:

If the time was long, when nobody saw the fact that which, long travelled to which did not see anything, but your shade, still in and the moving the life of nothing, which, which at all was, does not go to bridge not to be heard over here necessities, to do, attaches her either on from the banks, but she is shifted not in thin air or is located in it. The life puts grass on difficult walls of eternal. 

Further gotten by those, which cannot affect February still the light at the end of the letters to see. It was selected by by this time, which stands averse before those, which do not need it. Samlet its name was, spoken these words of the truth, understood by those, which finds the secret within a secret, that by a secret by you is not hidden my foot sees not the queue, before the moon led, which is round of tera, however he sees the depths of humanity by the eye. Bestiality ruin the large forest of the lake, is weight no more from the ears, or the lungs, the calmest is gives in the bad trousers far of this dream. 

To reset while I me operate, key on my data base search routine, which new words everywhere appear, flashing lights night shine in my area, which disturbs the quiet humming of the fans the peace, which nobody, which one fights, at the magnetic will not request whisker no more, catches from this reality, not it at all however was condemned, straight around it sake this, no more by the hands of the God, does not see the anger of unholy, will two formed it however not this strength applying. 

Pancake.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

giggle


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

oposting


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Slackers


----------



## Desecrated

I know


----------



## Lee

this is true


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> this is true





Code:


>java -jar js.jar
Rhino 1.6 release 2 2005 09 19
js> this == true
false
js> print("You fail, Lee.")
You fail, Lee.
js> quit()

>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Y<


----------



## g3rmanium

Y>


----------



## g3rmanium

bb>


----------



## g3rmanium

bb<


----------



## g3rmanium

bb|


----------



## Randy

Make money, spend money. Make love, spend money.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb..


----------



## Desecrated

771


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

*777*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Today sucks


----------



## Desecrated

how come


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

because stupid shit keeps happening


----------



## Randy

Tell it to stop.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> because stupid shit keeps happening



We should have a 100k thread party!

(not sure how that works...)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It won't.


----------



## Desecrated

klil it


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> We should have a 100k thread party!
> 
> (not sure how that works...)



It almost certainly begins with:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> We should have a 100k thread party!
> 
> (not sure how that works...)



I thought it was what we're doing already


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> klil it



I'll help!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I thought it was what we're doing already



Then play that funky music, white boy!


----------



## Randy

blorb


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm sleep


----------



## g3rmanium

Have you guys seen The Making of a legendary Baguette?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I need some alcohol  Did someone say funky music??


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## ZeroSignal

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I need some alcohol  Did someone say funky music??



Bow da dah da da da dah daaaa bowdabowdabowda bown-bowa!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

E


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Then play that funky music, white boy!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E



NT?


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> NT?



FS!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> FS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Laaa?


----------



## Bound

Time for tuna sammiches!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Bound

Lee said:


>



Oh yes, with mustard and relish.


----------



## Bound

new mf'n page!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Tuna= disgusting


----------



## Bound

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Tuna= disgusting



*Tuna = sechs in my mouth*


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## Bound

and salmon


----------



## Bound

and grouper


----------



## Bound

and sea bass


----------



## g3rmanium

and E?


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD


----------



## Bound

I could actually go for a spicy tuna maki roll right about now,


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> *Tuna = sechs in my mouth*



That'd probably feel a little weird.


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> and E?



NO MORE E


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> That'd probably feel a little weird.





it'd be salty and squidgy as all hell, that's for sure








































but maybe I'm into that sort of thing


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> NO MORE E



MOAR E!!!!!11111!!!ONE


----------



## Lee

Oh, I added a tag about Celiak since he added two about himself


----------



## Chaeot

fuhk!n p3wn493


----------



## arktan

Even death now mourns surfeited
for many souls she had to take
all this honor's overrated
since days became abused as fakes


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I could actually go for a spicy tuna maki roll right about now,



buttercups!!!! you're back


----------



## arktan

close thine eyes and let thy breath
be carried away by your sorrow
see the light, embrace your death
to rise again tommorow


----------



## D-EJ915

1184


----------



## arktan

all that is and all that was
a call to arms, a sign of end
blood paved road to endless loss
of self, of beer, of amends

feel the loss of hatred's rise
above our deadly heads
off from water, off from skies
and into newlyweds WTF???


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> buttercups!!!! you're back




Hey hey! You know it, sugarlips!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Hey hey! You know it, sugarlips!!!!!



Sweeeeet....


----------



## Desecrated

We need a "creepy old guy slightly pedophile stare"-smiley


----------



## arktan

blablabla


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> We need a "creepy old guy slightly pedophile stare"-smiley



I'd make one, but I'm too busy playing Pantera riffs over a 12/3-4/8 polyrythm


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I'd make one, but I'm too busy playing Pantera riffs over a 12/3-4/8 polyrythm



WOW!!!


----------



## Bound

I know, I lay down some pretty l33t guitar riffs in time signatures that don't exist. All that matters is, my drummer can really hammer on his sextuple bass pedal.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I know, I lay down some pretty l33t guitar riffs in time signatures that don't exist. All that matters is, my drummer can really hammer on his sextuple bass pedal.



I know how that feels, I used to play a lot in infinity/8 before, it really sucked the life out of most drummers.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I need so food!!


----------



## Desecrated

Soul food ?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Desecrated

I had soup for dinner, I don't think I ever had soul food.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Me either.


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if we can find some soul food restaurant that can deliver to a forum.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Desecrated

Poor sleepy kitty


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> I wonder if we can find some soul food restaurant that can deliver to a forum.



I'll check google.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I'll check google.



Excellent.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Bound

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I need some TUNAGH!!



fix'd


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Um...no


----------



## Bound

oh yes!


----------



## Desecrated

tunagh ???


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Not unless you want to wear that tuna because I will


----------



## Randy

_You can tune a piano, but you_ CAN'T TUNA FISH!!!!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sassy reply there sir.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]will try anyway[/action]


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Awe....*pets the kitty, then steals it*


----------



## Randy

Try all you want. _I DARE YOU._


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Awe....*pets the kitty, then steals it*



Shannon would not be pleased.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> *pets the kitty*



really???


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Shannon would not be pleased.



"puts it down and backs away slowly.* Don't want to anger the gods or anything like that.


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> really???





I'm not even going to touch that.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I'm not even going to touch that.



hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> I'm not even going to touch that.



I was avioding that black hole as well.


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

73900


----------



## Desecrated

sooo looong to goooo.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahah







xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I was avioding that black hole as well.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>



[action=Desecrated]backing off.[/action]


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This lady called me up at work yesterday and was asking about how long it takes to know if you are pregnant and stuff. I talk to her about it and then she proceeds to tell me she wants to know because she got drunk and slept with her husband's best friend.


----------



## Randy

*levelhead backing off


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

sorry I made everyone leave


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He looks angry.


----------



## B Lopez

I guess that's what she gets


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This lady called me up at work yesterday and was asking about how long it takes to know if you are pregnant and stuff. I talk to her about it and then she proceeds to tell me she wants to know because she got drunk and slept with her husband's best friend.



hahahaha, women.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I prefer this guy  He makes me happy.


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> I guess that's what she gets







Desecrated said:


> hahahaha, women.



hahah sechs.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I prefer this guy  He makes me happy.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I was just amazed at the stupidity.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I was just amazed at the stupidity.



there is only two things that is endless, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the universe - einstein


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hey don't sic your megaphone man on steve. He has done nothing wrong.

 That is so true.


Desecrated said:


> there is only two think that is endless, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the universe - einstein


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I prefer this guy  He makes me happy.



I bet he'd make a great s'more.


----------



## Desecrated

Well I'm off, it's 3 am and I need my ugly sleep.


----------



## Randy

SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW
/




Desecrated said:


> Well I'm off, it's 3 am and I need my ugly sleep.



No sir, you do not.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW SCHPEW
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, you do not.



So full of anger today. You gotta play nice.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> So full of anger today. You gotta play nice.



AH HAW HAW HAW


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

lol. That smiley looks like a retarded kid with bread.


----------



## B Lopez

probably because it is


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> probably because it is


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Dinner time. Be back shortly.


----------



## Randy

Crawdad... YMMMMMM....


----------



## B Lopez

Let us know what it is/was!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Crawdad... YMMMMMM....



 Thinking more along the lines of KFC. Anyway, I shall return.


----------



## Bound

I bet it was tuna.


----------



## Randy

I'm planning on just snacking on some of these:


----------



## B Lopez

levelhead86 said:


> I'm planning on just snacking on some of these:



Are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Bound

What the hell.. I want those.... where does one procure such tasty, tasty snacks.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

You have to special order these puppies. I can't disclose my sources.


----------



## B Lopez

Thank god, we dont need Lamb & Mint chips floating around.


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> Thank god, we dont need Lamb & Mint chips floating around.



They don't float... they fly right down my throat and into my fucking STOMACH! 

yum yum yum I want some now


----------



## B Lopez

Could you send me a bag?

I'm serious.


----------



## Randy

Monkeys drinking their own urine.


----------



## Bound

God, I would eat bags and bags of those and would be found dead as a result of diabetic shock.


----------



## B Lopez

levelhead86 said:


> Monkeys drinking their own urine.



Been there, done that.


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> God, I would eat bags and bags of those and would be found dead as a result of overdosing on pure fucking WIN.



Fix'd.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Back and the tread took a downward turn with the lamb and mint chips. I do like lamb though.


----------



## Bound

those may prove even more addicting than Snyders Honey Mustard nibbles. But we shall see, oh we shall see.


----------



## B Lopez

^ Now the cheddar pretzels... 




xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Back and the tread took a downward turn with the lamb and mint chips. I do like lamb though.



What was dinner!?!


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> those may prove even more addicting than Beer Flavored nipples. But we shall see, oh we shall see.



Fix'd


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> ^ Now the cheddar pretzels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was dinner!?!



Dinner is a sandwich from Arby's because KFC was packed with little baseball players.


----------



## B Lopez

Fuck yes. What sammich?


----------



## Bound

levelhead86 said:


> Fix'd





hmmmmm mmm mmmm beer flavored nipples


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> Fuck yes. What sammich?



The regular roast beef one.


----------



## B Lopez

ha, that's what i always order.  sometimes with american cheese


and today is dollar pizza at pleasure pizza!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Pleasure pizza sounds like a naughty movie name. Like all the chicks have big boobies and do things when they deliver the pizza.


----------



## Randy

+  =


----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Pleasure pizza sounds like a naughty movie name. Like all the chicks have big boobies and do things when they deliver the pizza.



Would be cool. But since it's at Pleasure Point, we know it's not really true 

Either way the chicks that work there are mega hotties with beer flavored ta-tas.


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> Would be cool. But since it's at Pleasure Point, we know it's not really true
> 
> Either way the chicks that work there are mega hotties with beer flavored ta-tas.



I'm moving. TODAY. 

*packs bags and jumps into his blorb, hovering across the great United States at breakneck speed


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Boys


----------



## B Lopez

levelhead86 said:


> I'm moving. TODAY.
> 
> *packs bags and jumps into his blorb, hovering across the great United States at breakneck speed



They're mine. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Boys



You know you had the same idea. Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

How does one attain beer flavored nipples?? Are those gifts from God??


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## B Lopez

Heh, nipples.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> They're mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you had the same idea. Don't lie to yourself.



I have my own. I don't need anyone elses


----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I have my own. I don't need anyone elses



Same here, but I can't reach them


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I would be worried if you could.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> How does one attain beer flavored nipples?? Are those gifts from God??



PUT THIS 






INTO THIS


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I get it now.


----------



## B Lopez

I wouldn't want to anyways. 

Except maybe after surfing "Beer Cans"


----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## Randy

Going to bed.

*unleashes the MOTHERFUCKING MOONWALK


----------



## B Lopez

You guys live in fucked up time zones. Its 6:59 here, and I'm about to go get dinner


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Good night man.


----------



## B Lopez

And I'm off.

A Malibu Burger with curly fries and a Barq's root beer


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

lalalala....... People suck

"This is just a tribute. You gotta believe me. It's a matter of opinion"


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> lalalala....... People suck



I promise I don't suck.


----------



## Groff

I had a girl dump me because I was too nice.


----------



## Groff

We dated for 3 days.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well you are a rarity. Congrats.


----------



## Groff

She's still one of my best friends. She tells me i'm the only one that can make her laugh when she's sad.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It is nice that you guys are still friends


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well you are a rarity. Congrats.



I've been told that before actually.
I keep myself from believing it, and just act as I always do.
Egos suck.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It is nice that you guys are still friends



She's the only ex i'm still friends with.

Not that I mind


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Egos do suck. They make me want to punch people in the face.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Egos do suck. They make me want to punch people in the face.



Yeah. Agreed completely.

Egos usually are attatched to assholes.


----------



## Groff

It bothers me to no end when someone thinks they're better than someone else.

Someone I know is quite a womanizer. It breaks my heart to see the way he treats his girlfriend. And it hurts more to know that she's too scared to get rid of him (Me and several others tried talking to her)


----------



## Groff

I hate guys.


----------



## Groff

I'm glad i'm not a 'guy'


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I hate girls. We seem to be in the same boat there. Hating our own gender.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I hate girls. We seem to be in the same boat there. Hating our own gender.



 Yeah, it's an interesting spot to be in. To say the least.

Even little things piss me off. Being a guy means liking beer and football... Two things I absolutely hate.

My friend Melissa loves taking me when she goes shopping for shoes and perfume


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

lol. I like football. It is always nice to have someone either a good girl friend or a guy friend to go shopping with. They will tell you the truth about how things look.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> lol. I like football. It is always nice to have someone either a good girl friend or a guy friend to go shopping with. They will tell you the truth about how things look.



That's why she brings me along when she's looking for perfumes. Because if I like it... Then that's saying something (I'm not one who wears cologne, or likes perfumes.)


----------



## Groff

Sweet cuppin' cakes!


----------



## Groff

EH STEVE!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

*74000!*


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

And apparently I scared everyone away.


----------



## Groff

Party time!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

"When god throws you lemons... Find a new god!"


----------



## Groff

Moar pics!


----------



## Groff

celiak has some weird tags


----------



## Groff

*crickets*


----------



## Groff

TUMBLEWEED


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I had such a shitty day. Everything seemed to be against me. Even the bath towels...


----------



## Groff

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Groff

G'night!


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

cya!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NO MORE E


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> MOAR E!!!!!11111!!!ONE





Lee gets it right!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E,,


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

Jj


----------



## g3rmanium

JjjJ


----------



## g3rmanium

jJjjJ


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

H!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## arktan

Bavaria attacks again!!!!

Let me share some wisdom:
Drink to forget but don't forget to drink!!!

Mwahahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Bavaria attacks again!!!!
> 
> Let me share some wisdom:
> Drink to forget but don't forget to drink!!!
> 
> Mwahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

xx


----------



## g3rmanium

wpp


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## budda

yes, they do.

i also have the nice guy curse.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

budda said:


> yes, they do.
> 
> i also have the nice guy curse.



Context?


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Desecrated

post before reboot


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

hhh


----------



## g3rmanium

HHH


----------



## g3rmanium

oo


----------



## arktan

blue shoes look pretty ugly on a f18....


----------



## g3rmanium

OoO


----------



## D-EJ915

squirrely


----------



## g3rmanium

Ooo:


----------



## g3rmanium

Hi Jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arktan

we're all gonna die


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> we're all gonna die



yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

cccy


----------



## g3rmanium

nnn


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## Randy

Bam bam babam bam bam babam bam babam babam


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Bo chicka wah wah


----------



## Randy

wah chicka chicka wah wah chicka chicka wah


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

can that be played on the yazzy flute??


----------



## Groff

Bow Chicka Bow Wow Shirt (Teal or Gray)


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> can that be played on the yazzy flute??



I used to play it on my saxaphone.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Chris.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Bow Chicka Bow Wow Shirt (Teal or Gray)



Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Gotta catch 'em all!



Pokemon??


----------



## Randy

Yes.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Whoa.... *backs away*


----------



## Groff

Hi Johann


----------



## Groff

How do we create a user group? We need a 100k posse group.


----------



## Groff

Pika... CHEW!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Pika... CHEW!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am disturbed by that picture.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am disturbed by that picture.





Lee said:


>



I am disturbed by THAT picture. Will Smith?!

*backs away


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That is a scrawny Will Smith.


----------



## D-EJ915

rusty trombone?


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rusty trombone?



Bring it by, and I'll polish it for you.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Randy

*APO* 

*PANTOZ* 

*KAKODAIMONOZ!*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

What lanugage are we speaking??


----------



## Lee

BS


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> BS





Decade of Therion.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Oh i am fluent in that one.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Oh i am fluent in that one.



All I speak is high school Spanish... and not very well.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am fluent in Spanish and I am semi fluent in Italian. I have an ease with learning languages


----------



## Randy

<- Selectively Impatient


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Patience is required


----------



## Randy

*quits


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 74,109 
User Name Posts 
g3rmanium 21,357 
D-EJ915 11,062 
Desecrated 7,300 
TheMissing 4,040 
Alpo 3,656 
Zepp88 3,443 
Naren 2,780 
Lee 2,689 
playstopause 1,255 
arnoroth661 1,189 
levelhead86 1,092 
Lucky Seven 1,054 
Wiggywiggler 781 
s7eve 762 
Nerina 725 
yevetz 695 
ZeroSignal 568 
loktide 539 
JPMDan 432 
NegaTiveXero 418 
JJ Rodriguez 401 
Seedawakener 395 
Apophis 393 
HotRodded7321 391 
Bound 376 
Stitch 367 
Buzz762 323 
nitelightboy 262 
Michael 247 
Makelele 237 
technomancer 232 
Mattmc74 227 
Sebastian 224 
Ivan 196 
Nik 169 
OzzyC 152 
dream-thief 149 
xXxPriestessxXx 144 



Movin' up there fast Ms. ~Manda


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Awe....you can't quit.


----------



## Groff

I got some work to do if I intend on catching up with Desecrated.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

haha. I have no life obviously.


----------



## Groff

Perhaps i'll go on another 1000 post spree this weekend.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> haha. I have no life obviously.



The 100k thread IS life.


----------



## Groff

It's always good to have another addition to the 100k crew.


----------



## Groff

OMG AMIRITE GUISE?!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> The 100k thread IS life.



lol. "I don't want your life"


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> lol. "I don't want your life"





Reminds me of "Not another teen movie" when they spoofed that line. And in the deleted scenes when he said "I don't want, your wife!"


----------



## Randy

Hey, I'm not doing totally horrible for somebody with 'non-contributer' status.


----------



## Groff

I want to announce to everyone that I've been with my girlfriend for a year and two months. 

Here's to infinitely more years


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Congrats man!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

It only took me 23 years to get into a stable relationship. 

Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Groff

And she's not crazy like my last girlfriend! (No... Literally... My ex was an out-patient, but only because of meds, else they would have commited her)


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I want to announce to everyone that I've been with my girlfriend for a year and two months.
> 
> Here's to infinitely more years





My g/f just had her birthday yesterday.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Best of luck in it man


----------



## Groff

Guess that wasn't such a smart decision in retrospect


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> My g/f just had her birthday yesterday.



My birthday is less than two months away...

What're you gonna get me.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



And also, E.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Hey, I'm not doing totally horrible for somebody with 'non-contributer' status.



lol, wow... Didn't realize that.

You should donate.


----------



## Blood Tempest

NO DISASSEMBLE!!!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> My birthday is less than two months away...
> 
> What're you gonna get me.





:antipopecostume:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

My birthday is forever away. It can stay that way. I don't want to get old.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My birthday is forever away. It can stay that way. I don't want to get old.



Oh come on... you're not looking forward to looking like this:


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My birthday is forever away. It can stay that way. I don't want to get old.



I hear that...

Everytime I listen to my Alice in Chains CD it feels like the songs aren't that old... Then I look at the cd:
"HOLY SHIT 1991?!?!?!"

I remember when I got the CD when it fist came out! It seems like last week!

*dies*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

levelhead86 said:


> Oh come on... you're not looking forward to looking like this:



Suicide will be a huge thought if I look like that.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Oh come on... you're not looking forward to looking like this:



Don't forget... You and I will look like this someday:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Don't forget... You and I will look like this someday:



Someday...? That's that's my profile photo.

Incidentally, that actually looks a LOT like Shane Gibson to me.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> *APO*
> 
> *PANTOZ*
> 
> *KAKODAIMONOZ!*



Killer tune.


----------



## Randy

_alone in the world was a little cat dog_


----------



## Groff

I made you a lolcat... But I eated it.

Hooray for Death Piglet!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

NNN


----------



## g3rmanium

MMMM


----------



## Randy

HELLO MMMM NNN


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## D-EJ915

raaarghhh


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Don't forget... You and I will look like this someday:



Thats me in the mornings, if I didn't dye my hair and beard.


----------



## Randy

Gluten Free Diet.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Levelhead86


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

*streches*


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Gluten Free Diet.



Never!!!


----------



## Randy

Hello Johann.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He wants you all to have a good day.


----------



## Randy

He who laughs last, laughs to himself. Alone.


----------



## g3rmanium

g!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> He who laughs last, laughs to himself. Alone.



He who sits on the internet, laughs alone.


----------



## Randy

A bird in the hand, is worth feathers all over your freshly washed clothing.


----------



## g3rmanium

bop?


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

toasted english muffins on a single butt cheek


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> toasted english muffins on a single butt cheek



You aint dainty, that's why there's Dinty.


----------



## g3rmanium

BB


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Randy

I saw Noah Wylie on Conan O' Brien's show one time, and he said they used Dinty Moore Beef Stew for puke on ER.


----------



## g3rmanium

La,


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> I saw Noah Wylie on Conan O' Brien's show one time, and he said they used Dinty Moore Beef Stew for puke on ER.



Ah.


----------



## Randy

BB


----------



## g3rmanium

La--


----------



## g3rmanium

La++


----------



## g3rmanium

La..


----------



## g3rmanium

Da daaa da da daaaah.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La??


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

I have no idea.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4-


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

74200!


----------



## Randy

Deflection.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

The ultimate extremity competition...


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Randy

Where you goin'?


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

To La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La la la?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

Awesome


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>




 That dude is SICK!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Randy

i miss you cupcake


----------



## Desecrated

Missed you to sugerlips,


----------



## Randy

I miss you more, my honeydew melons.


----------



## D-EJ915

a new page


----------



## Randy

And yet, the end of the old page.


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gä


----------



## Randy

Drumset and wireless guitar, now sold separately.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

ARE THERE ANY FREAKS IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Lee!


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Jo gut danke, und selbst?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> ARE THERE ANY FREAKS IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT?


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

dd


----------



## g3rmanium

RE!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

XX$


----------



## Randy

Sven Grammarsdorf?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Jo gut danke, und selbst?



Ich bin verärgert, aber ich weiss nicht warum


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich bin verärgert, aber ich weiss nicht warum



Ich geh heut früh ins Bett.


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich geh heut früh ins Bett.



 Hoffentlich kann ich das tun.


----------



## g3rmanium

NN


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Hoffentlich kann ich das tun.



Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## g3rmanium

MMM


----------



## g3rmanium

uu


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

XX


----------



## Randy

...XXX...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Apop.


----------



## Groff

Laquer head knows but one desire, laquer head sets his skull on fire! *rock*


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## Randy

Huffin' on bags of gasoline. 

Love that song.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

Rawk


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pawk?


----------



## Lee

Fawk


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Pawk?



wawk?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Fawk



Oawk


----------



## Desecrated

rock


----------



## Randy

Quit wanking.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> wawk?



awk?


----------



## g3rmanium

yy


----------



## g3rmanium

BBB


----------



## Randy

LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA



Now make an 'A'


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

nothing


----------



## Randy

LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALA'''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALA'''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALA'''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALA''''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALA''''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALA''''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA
LALALALA''''''''''''''''''''''LALALALA


----------



## ibznorange

this sir, is science
and clouds

QUINTUPLEBEAR


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

schmeee


----------



## Randy

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Bound




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH... fools.


----------



## D-EJ915

squirrelly


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



I'm not allowed to post


----------



## Randy

No. You are. But I wish some other people weren't.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> No. You are. But I wish some other people weren't.



what, why, noooo, everybody is allowed in the 100k thread, even nutjobs like me and zepp


----------



## D-EJ915

agh


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> what, why, noooo, everybody is allowed in the 100k thread, even nutjobs like me and zepp



I'm not talking about 100k.


----------



## D-EJ915

whewe


----------



## Desecrated

100k thread, 375 guys enters, 1 man eats cookies.


----------



## Lee

Man orgy decides it all.


----------



## Randy

I have cookies enabled.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I'm not talking about 100k.



Then I have no power.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Man orgy decides it all.



we need nerina to film it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> we need nerina to film it.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


>



Thats how we did it the last time.


----------



## Desecrated

Tradition is important.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thats how we did it the last time.





Contributer Only Orgy, I take it.


----------



## Lee

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Contributer Only Orgy, I take it.



You should contribute


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Evening or morning relative to where you live


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Evening or morning relative to where you live



night


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Ok well night


----------



## Desecrated

that's it, I'm off, 

into the woods I go !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> that's it, I'm off,
> 
> into the woods I go !!!



Finding more conquests?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## B Lopez

CONQUESTS!


----------



## D-EJ915

ABLOHA!


----------



## Lee

that sounds like the name of a bad porno


----------



## D-EJ915

YES!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> that sounds like the name of a bad porno


lets make it


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> lets make it



Desecrated's the director. Alright, who wants in?


----------



## Lee

...and the thread goes silent


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> lets make it





Earlier tonight...



Lee said:


> Man orgy decides it all.





Desecrated said:


> we need nerina to film it.


----------



## Zepp88

Wow.


----------



## Nerina

Hello My lovely Des and Zepp
Whats cookin? I see I am filming something?


----------



## D-EJ915

whheaa


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hello My lovely Des and Zepp
> Whats cookin? I see I am filming something?



Apparently, if you can stomach it!


----------



## D-EJ915

barnyard anomalies take 2


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina: Filmer of perversion.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


>



"Yo." "Sup?"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

hello


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> "Yo." "Sup?"



boobies


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> boobies



With blue feet.


----------



## Kotex

I likes boobies.

I kinda' like the red ones better though.


See what I did there? eh? eh?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>



E-xcellent!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## g3rmanium

BBb


----------



## g3rmanium

999


----------



## g3rmanium

NNN


----------



## g3rmanium

YYY


----------



## g3rmanium

mmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

yppp


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

morning johann


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

Most people who die lay still


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

EEpp


----------



## D-EJ915

yaay


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## arktan

mwaha muahahahaha muahuhahahuauahuahahha


----------



## g3rmanium

J3ff.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> mwaha muahahahaha muahuhahahuauahuahahha


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## Groff

*sigh*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Chr1s.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It is early *rubs eyes* Why am I up??


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It is early *rubs eyes* Why am I up??



I've been up for 2 hours.

mmmm Jamaican blue mountain coffee...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I can't even see the sun  It is up of course but I think it is going to rain later.


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

74400!


----------



## g3rmanium

G3.


----------



## Uber Mega

g-unit


----------



## Uber Mega

11


----------



## Uber Mega

12


----------



## Uber Mega

13


----------



## Uber Mega

14


----------



## Uber Mega

15


----------



## g3rmanium

Slow day.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## g3rmanium

_iii_


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Uber Mega said:


>



I lol'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I la'd.



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>




I still have yet to learn this song. Then again, my 7 string is pickupless at the moment so it'll be a while before I can plug it in and start crackin' at it.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E, Chris?



Please?


Oooooooo fender bender...


----------



## Groff

Rental car smells like sunshiiiiine!


----------



## Groff

Take a train to happy town! WOO WOOO! WOO WOOO!


----------



## Groff

The Pips


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> The Pips



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$$


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbBb


----------



## g3rmanium

xxx


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

XXx


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Fa la la la la!


----------



## Randy

Christmas.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Not necessarily. I think it has a few more las.


----------



## Randy

I think it should probably have a few less.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sorry. *shuts mouth*


----------



## Randy

Apologies are not necessary. I like Christmas carols.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sure seems as if you do.


----------



## Groff

"DEEECK THE HAWWS WIF BOOS OF HORRY.... FA RA RA RA RAAA"

I love that movie.


----------



## Groff

So Amanda, what are some of your favorite bands?


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Opeth. Dream Theater. Rush. Coheed and Cambria. Tool. Unearth. Maylene and the Sons of Disaster.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Opeth. Dream Theater. Rush. Coheed and Cambria. Tool. Unearth. Maylene and the Sons of Disaster.



Heh, I can officially say I know two people named Amanda that like opeth 

Coheed and Cambria are pretty good. I saw them live, the singers hair is crazy


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Claudio is the man. He would look odd without that mane.


----------



## Randy

I love Blackwater Park


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I love Blackwater Park



'Tis my favorite, as it was the album that broke my opeth virginity. 

But then again, I just love all of them (Except maybe orchid... I don't hate it, but it's surly not my favorite.)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You hate it compared to how much I love it.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

and apparently huge brains


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You hate it compared to how much I love it.



I didn't say I hated it. It's awesome, just not my favorite. It's not a go-to album for me. I do pop it in when im in the mood.

I still can't believe the drumset on that album was a Tama Rockstar! It sounds so damn good recorded!


----------



## Groff

*dances*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> I didn't say I hated it. It's awesome, just not my favorite. It's not a go-to album for me. I do pop it in when im in the mood.
> 
> I still can't believe the drumset on that album was a Tama Rockstar! It sounds so damn good recorded!



Not saying you hate it. That line is from a movie.


----------



## Groff

Someone should come visit me and hang out. And we can dance.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Not saying you hate it. That line is from a movie.



I'm not a movie buff 
Which movie?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Someone should come visit me and hang out. And we can dance.



We can crump! I love crumpin'.


----------



## Groff

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> We can crump! I love crumpin'.



And you don't live that far away


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I don't remember actually. lol. My friends and I just use it a lot. hehe.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> And you don't live that far away



As long as I'm not sick... I don't want you to catch a


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No party for me  I live in the shithole known as the southern US.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Randy

:andapparentlyapairofseveredlegsdropkickingasoccerballintoanopenrefrigerator:


----------



## Desecrated

postes


----------



## Randy

Go buy some stamps.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> :andapparentlyapairofseveredlegsdropkickingasoccerballintoanopenrefrigeratortruckin:



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

You're right. Much better.


----------



## Groff

:iwantapurpleSGtruckin:


----------



## Randy

Purple SG. 

I've always liked the look of SGs, but I play like utter shit on them. No idea why...?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Purple SG.
> 
> I've always liked the look of SGs, but I play like utter shit on them. No idea why...?



The scale length always threw me off some. My LTD Eclipse is the same way... Akward...


----------



## Groff

But then again, going from 26.5" on my 7 string to the 24.75" on the eclipse is a bit of a jump.


----------



## g3rmanium

La..


----------



## Randy

Also, I'm used to my hand kinda hugging the cutaway on a guitar, but on the SG, it's a bit further back.


----------



## g3rmanium

Am I in the wrong thread, guys?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Am I in the wrong thread, guys?



Nope. You're in the right place. Welcome.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> Nope. You're in the right place. Welcome.





E?


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## Randy

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

X§


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, E. pwns.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Randy

E. pwns, indeed.


And I have stethoscopes for fingers.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> E. pwns, indeed.
> 
> 
> And I have stethoscopes for fingers.



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Randy

quintuplebear


----------



## g3rmanium

74500!


----------



## Randy

New Gum Day

*chews


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## Randy

My carrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## g3rmanium

You lie!


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## Desecrated

me post


----------



## g3rmanium

XXl


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

No time for you!


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> New Gum Day
> 
> *chews



New! Danglies brand chewing gum!


----------



## Desecrated

Good evening btw


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

G3


----------



## Desecrated

hi johann
hi the missing


----------



## Groff

O Hai!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> hi johann
> hi the missing





You can call me Chris


----------



## g3rmanium

It leaves me


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> New! Danglies brand chewing gum!



"15% _More_ Danglie Taste than the Leading Brand"


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You can call me Chris



Or "La"?


----------



## Groff

Where's Nerina been?


----------



## g3rmanium

Low-end.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Where's Nerina been?



Sleeping and boozing, swinging bogs and pwning things.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La-end.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Desecrated

La


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Sleeping and boozing, swinging bogs and pwning things.



For a minute I thought we were so metal that she lost her hands too.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> :laway:


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## g3rmanium

dd


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> For a minute I thought we were so metal that she lost her hands too.



Well there is that too, but I got that covered.


----------



## Randy

Swinging bogs?


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Swinging bogs?



it's the opposite of Bogging swings.


----------



## Randy

Right. Got it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Well there is that too, but I got that covered.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


>



I send my old neck to polen to get a new one, and also sent my foot to idaho, but I found a russian dude who was able to give me a pair of hands for my old neck and my foot, so as soon as jason saws the hands back on nerina, she should be able to write.


----------



## Randy

I thought you went to HandCrafters


----------



## Desecrated

No such store in sweden  only polarbearmart


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

rr!


----------



## g3rmanium

dD


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Randy

kloppenburg?


----------



## Desecrated

there too


----------



## Groff

Right thuurrrr


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Does the curtain match the drapes?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Does the curtain match the drapes?



Yes and so does the tablecloth and my mousepad. hahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## D-EJ915

haooo maruuuuu


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Yes and so does the tablecloth and my mousepad. hahahahaha



And the throws, and the driveway, and the siding, and the roofing shingles, and the gutters, and the brick steps, and the deck, and the pool, and the patio...


----------



## Randy

Does the rug match the carpet?


----------



## g3rmanium

I want some positive e-rep.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And the throws, and the driveway, and the siding, and the roofing shingles, and the gutters, and the brick steps, and the deck, and the pool, and the patio...



I have none of those :cries:


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

wlb


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

ZAR!!!


----------



## Randy

what's ---- ---- for?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

levelhead86 said:


> what's La for?



Fixed!


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> what's ---- ---- for?



The salmon trout needs it to land after flying.


----------



## Desecrated

[tina turner mode]What's La got to do with it [/tina turner mode]


----------



## Desecrated

[kevin costner mode] Dancing with La's [/kevin costner mode]


----------



## Desecrated

[gothenburg mode] De e La gött serru [/gothenburg mode]


----------



## g3rmanium

vv


----------



## Randy

I believe none of those.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I believe none of those.



Worship nothing, believe in everything, eat butter on sunday


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [gothenburg mode] De e La gött serru [/gothenburg mode]



<Metallica>And la else matters!</Metallica>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Worship nothing, believe in everything, eat butter on sunday



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

t!


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> 10.



Call, and I'll raise you 2


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Worship nothing, believe in everything, eat butter on sunday



Dually noted.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Dually noted.


----------



## g3rmanium

ee


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Groff

Hooray! /zoidberg


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## g3rmanium

n00


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## g3rmanium

!!


----------



## Desecrated

well that's it, I'm off for a while. 

Take care.


----------



## g3rmanium

Haha, I pwnt you, Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Haha, I pwnt you, Jonathan.



It's okay, I had sex with your shoes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's okay, I had sex with your shoes.


----------



## Desecrated

22.22 PM


----------



## Randy

Ah ha. Fairwell.


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE


----------



## Randy

NTD! (New Testicle Day)


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

I'm not buying it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

hi folks


----------



## Desecrated

I was suppose to eat, but I didn't find anything interesting so I took a bananananannana


----------



## Randy

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring... banana phone.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring... banana phone.



I'll take two!!


----------



## g3rmanium

RR


----------



## Groff

It's so appealing!


----------



## Groff

I can has E?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I can has E?



nope, he is cleaning his shoes.


----------



## g3rmanium

, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

...I was at the bank.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> ...I was at the bank.



Did you bring me anything ?


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Did you bring me anything ?



I have a bagel, and some apple juice


----------



## Desecrated

I'll take the empty bottle of apple juice when your done with it.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'll take the empty bottle of apple juice when your done with it.



Dibs.


----------



## Bound

E?


----------



## Bound

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

Hi bound


----------



## Bound

Hello Mr. Desecrated. How goes the good battle?


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Bound

whiii whaaaa hoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Hello Mr. Desecrated. How goes the good battle?



I do my best


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I do my best



Not good enough, chief.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lions


----------



## B Lopez

sup, had my wisdom teeth removed today, sucked ass

but i get vicoden out of it

i also know i need a tank or four of nitrous oxide


----------



## Bound

B Lopez said:


> sup, had my wisdom teeth removed today, sucked ass
> 
> but i get vicoden out of it
> 
> i also know i need a tank or four of nitrous oxide



Sup, I still have my wisdom teeth in my head, kick ass

I can proficiently chew large chunks of meat.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I do my best



that's all anyone can ask


----------



## B Lopez

im still spitting blood


----------



## Bound

B Lopez said:


> im still spitting blood



lol, that's why I still have em. But they gotta go soon.


----------



## Desecrated

postes


----------



## B Lopez

let me know when so i can harass you back


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> sup, had my wisdom teeth removed today, sucked ass
> 
> but i get vicoden out of it
> 
> i also know i need a tank or four of nitrous oxide



Um...they should have given you better. That is neither here nor there. You doing alright man??


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## B Lopez

yeah, im fine

what do you mean they should have given me better?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> yeah, im fine
> 
> what do you mean they should have given me better?



Vicodin isn't as strong as most think it is.  I just figured with something like that they would have given you something with a little more punch. And no I am not a druggy. I am a soon to be pharmacist.


----------



## Bound

My GF got some Oxycotin's(sp?) when hers were yanked. weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Correct spelling and yes that is about what I would expect for having your teeth pulled.


----------



## B Lopez

oh, i've never taken it, but i know it's knocked a few buddys out


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I had crazy amounts of Morphine when I had my head surgery not long ago. Those were some interesting times.


----------



## B Lopez

Care to expand?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I had an accident that involved falling and rocks. It caused some swelling on my brain. I had to have some surgery and get my head sewn back together.


----------



## B Lopez

ouch, glad you're ok.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

I have a surgery scar on my head that probably looks something like yours  63 stitches.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah. I have had the stitches out for a little over a week. Everything is looking good though. 



LordOVchaoS said:


> I have a surgery scar on my head that probably looks something like yours  63 stitches.



Luckily mine was on the back. I only had to have 18 stiches but then I also have a very small head.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## B Lopez

stitches are metal

yay i can feel my tongue and lips again


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

haha. Later you will be wishing that you couldn't again.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Luckily mine was on the back. I only had to have 18 stiches but then I also have a very small head.



Mine's right down the left side. I used to keep long hair to hide it but eventually I said fuck it and shaved my head. I keep it shaved now and have a new story about it every time somebody asked me what happened 

It's been a war injury, a knife fight with a mexican gang, a gunshot wound, etc...


----------



## LordOVchaoS

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> haha. Later you will be wishing that you couldn't again.





Tomorrow morning is going to suck!


----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> haha. Later you will be wishing that you couldn't again.



id rather have pain than be numb to be honest. 

also when they pulled out the first one my sinus's released pressure and it felt so good  i had scuba class right before and they were bothering me while diving, i just thought that was funny


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I like the mexican gang knife fight story.


----------



## B Lopez

are there alot of mexi gangs out there, joe?

there's TONS here.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I can answer that from the Alabama aspect. Yes. And now you can laugh at the fact that the FBI was investigating my home town because of some gang activity.  And we are not talking a bigger place in AL.


----------



## B Lopez

dang


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah they were doing an initiation of so sort where they had to rape and kill young girls. Scary stuff. Glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Desecrated

Lovely place.


----------



## B Lopez

brutal. most of the stuff here is just kill members of warring gangs to get in


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Lovely place.


----------



## B Lopez

alright, who made this tag? asshat. 



Tags box said:


> bobby is a douche


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Not I.


----------



## Desecrated

Not I, mine are; and apparently missing, apparently not the bible


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I have none


----------



## Bound

B Lopez said:


> alright, who made this tag? asshat.



agh so you're bobby.  I saw "who rules? Bobby rules" and couldn't help myself.

And for the record, I'm a nonce, not an asshat.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That is funny. 



Bound said:


> agh so you're bobby.  I saw "who rules? Bobby rules" and couldn't help myself.
> 
> And for the record, I'm a nonce, not an asshat.


----------



## Randy

Nothing is funny.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Nothing is funny.



Almost everything is funny.


----------



## Randy

I'm going to steal your life. And nothing will be funny any longer.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Almost everything is funny.



You were just castrated.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I'm going to steal your life. And nothing will be funny any longer.



Take it. we can trade.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You were just castrated.



KATE!!!!!

I've been up all night waiting for you, 













Not really, but it sounds more romantic.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Take it. we can trade.



You don't want my life. I live in a house made of fresh steaming shit, and I shower in how urine everyday, before I give elderly men felatio all day long until everyone in my town has been satisfied. Then I go to sleep, and the cycle starts again.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> KATE!!!!!
> 
> I've been up all night waiting for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but it sounds more romantic.




You're creepy


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> You don't want my life. I live in a house made of fresh steaming shit, and I shower in how urine everyday, before I give elderly men felatio all day long until everyone in my town has been satisfied. Then I go to sleep, and the cycle starts again.



That's pretty much like mine already, except I drink poison and every night I get beaten to death, twice.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> That's pretty much like mine already, except I drink poison and every night I get beaten to death, twice.



Sweetness.... I'll take it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're creepy



I do my best.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm slightly pissed, I found an old music history book from 1950 being sold for 5 dollars, and I don't have 5 dollars hahahaha


----------



## Randy

I have a couple of old music history books, but nothing super old or super elaborate.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I have a couple of old music history books, but nothing super old or super elaborate.



I have no idea why, but I've started collection old music books, especially music theory and such. Anything from 1950 and older is gold in my eyes, Especially if they are in good condition, some of those books are awesome to read, much more serious education then modern music theory books with all their pop and rock examples.

But I also just like the look of them, most of them are almost a work of art.


----------



## Randy

There's a biiiiiiggggg barn full of book I go to every so often, and they have a descent music section... I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> There's a biiiiiiggggg barn full of book I go to every so often, and they have a descent music section... I'll keep my eyes open.



That's awesome, I browse auction sites on the internet, I haven't really seen any good book selection in the local stores in my area (uncultivated bastards)


----------



## Randy

If I see anything that seems up your alley, I'll pick it up.


----------



## D-EJ915

zem zaba


----------



## Randy

Sim Sim Salabim


----------



## Desecrated

Absinthe Books at The Virtual Absinthe Museum: Distillation Guides - Duplais, Fritsch, de Brevans

I just found an virtual absinthe museum, lots of great book scans.


----------



## Desecrated

double post somehow.


----------



## Zepp88

Absinthe


----------



## Desecrated

I want the spoons, I think they look great, I want a guitar that has the same inlay as some of the holes cut out.


----------



## Lee

Just got done doing 12 hours of volunteer work


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Just got done doing 12 hours of volunteer work



community service sentence ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> community service sentence ?



Hell no  I'm a volunteer for Senator Obama's campaign.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Hell no  I'm a volunteer for Senator Obama's campaign.


----------



## Lee

Ewww


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

O well it's time for me to sleep.


----------



## Lee

I'm not far behind you. I've to class at 9 in the morning.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>







Desecrated said:


> O well it's time for me to sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

Oolong says "Hillary Clinton is a bitch"


----------



## Lee

Oolong speaks truth


----------



## Lee

She's got nothing on our office mascots; Sasha and Melia the baby chickens


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Oolong speaks truth



Oolong fucking rules


----------



## Nerina

Hi Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hi Zepp



 Hi Nerina!


----------



## B Lopez

Top ten:

g3rmanium 21,549
D-EJ915 11,085
Desecrated 7,411
TheMissing 4,115
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,454
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,710
playstopause 1,255
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

MAGIC!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> 9.



4+5-0+9-5+5?


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Zepp88

/0


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

BANANA!


----------



## playstopause

for sure.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm dancing incredibly safely.


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Zepp88

brap!


----------



## D-EJ915

MySpace.com - THE FAMINE - NYC/DFW - Metal / Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys


----------



## Zepp88

krankhaus.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

FTW!!!

http://dej915.serveftp.com:777/mine/sheme.jpg


----------



## Zepp88

Who is that?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

.....


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight dude


----------



## Zepp88

I'm still quite confused.


----------



## arktan

Smell atrocity in all her pride
The action at start of every end
Mother to death and to grief her bride
Reaction that's born to amend


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> FTW!!!
> 
> http://dej915.serveftp.com:777/mine/sheme.jpg



I my me, strawberry eggs? o_0


----------



## arktan

La?  what does it mean?


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> I'm still quite confused.


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> La?  what does it mean?



It doesn't really have a meaning. It's just a random word. I once had a friend who would randomly say "La!" in conversation, she liked being random. And I always thought it was kinda cute and funny.


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning kids


----------



## Desecrated

ooo, nobody's awake yet


----------



## Randy

They're all asleep. Forever.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> ooo, nobody's awake yet



I've been awake for 3 1/2 hours, just not at the computer that frequently today.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> FTW!!!
> 
> http://dej915.serveftp.com:777/mine/sheme.jpg



What the hell is this...?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Rawr!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Rawr!!!!!!!



Meow! =^_^=


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> What the hell is this...?



A tease for when he dresses up in his schoolgirl outfit?


----------



## Groff

If that's even Jeff that is...


----------



## Groff

*air drums*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I is sick.  How is everyone else today?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I is sick.  How is everyone else today?



Hmmmm... that reminds me of something I said yesterday, I believe....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Really? You think I am stealing your shit?


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I is sick.  How is everyone else today?



Aww 

Have some hot tea with honey.


----------



## Randy

levelhead86 said:


> As long as I'm not sick... I don't want you to catch a



AH HAH! 

In all seriousness, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Groff

Red Rose tea, and Sleepytime tea are my favorites


----------



## Groff

Heh... I played Sam and Max season 1 a few weeks ago. If it weren't for the online guides, I would have NEVER figured some of that shit out! Tough game to say the least.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Red Rose tea, and Sleepytime tea are my favorites



I usually just down a bottle of Jack Daniel's Honey Dijon Mustard. Work for me, anyway.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> I usually just down a bottle of Jack Daniel's Honey Dijon Mustard. Work for me, anyway.



uke:

Jack and Coke = good
Jack and Mustard = bad

Not that I really drink that much anyway, if at all.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I have strep throat.  Finally got the fever down now I am just laying around drinking tea.


----------



## Groff

I had Jim Beam BBQ sauce before though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I  Jack Daniels. I could drink it just by itself.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I have strep throat.  Finally got the fever down now I am just laying around drinking tea.



I hope you get better soon!

Then we can have a party!


----------



## progmetaldan

Going away for a week, twill be nice to relax and have some time off work...


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I  Jack Daniels. I could drink it just by itself.



I used to... But now it just kinda makes me gag. I never had a problem with it.

I'm not a big fan of drinking anyway. I still sip scotch now and then.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I  Jack Daniels. I could drink it just by itself.








progmetaldan said:


> Going away for a week, twill be nice to relax and have some time off work...



Later dude.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I can't really drink Vodka anymore because I got really sick off of it once. I love whiskey though.


----------



## Groff

Although... I DO have my moments...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49182-alcohol-white-castle-picstory-56k-cheap-vodka.html


That was a good time.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I mix most everything that I drink with pineapple juice. I love pineapples


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Turn that angry frown upside down. Now damn it.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Have sexual intercourse with angry women, acquire currency


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

um...ok.


----------



## Lee

levelhead86 said:


> Have sexual intercourse with angry women, acquire currency



This man speaketh the truth


----------



## Randy

*The Gospel According to Sharpie.*


----------



## YYZ2112

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I can't really drink Vodka anymore because I got really sick off of it once. I love whiskey though.



OMG... I had an awful night years back after drinking way too much vodka. I actually haven't touched it since then.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I had some bad chicken from Zaxby's that night. I didn't know it was bad until after the vodka had been consumed. Wound up having Salmonella from the damn chicken. I will never eat Zaxby's ever again.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> OMG... I had an awful night years back after drinking way too much vodka. I actually haven't touched it since then.



Me and gin have a very very similar story. I don't really go in for straight hard liquor anymore, actually.


----------



## B Lopez

i have to go to court today


----------



## Randy

What did you do?


----------



## Lee

Traffic offense?


----------



## B Lopez

Signed up for Criminal Investigation in school  

Just an observation visit. I wanted to be dramatic


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

Now that I think about it, I'm probably going to court today too.


----------



## Lee

...to turn in voter registration forms


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> ...to turn in voter registration forms



Ah ha.


----------



## B Lopez

levelhead86 said:


>





But seriously, this is one of the best classes I've taken. I'd say sign up if you can, especially if the teacher is an old retired cop. The class is like 1/3 work, 2/3 stories from the field that are hilarious/wtf/shocking/etc. The stories alone are worth it. The last class the teacher brought in clips of him picking up prostitutes in a sting op


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I mix most everything that I drink with pineapple juice. I love pineapples



Grilled Pineapple ring + Hamburger + teriyaki sauce + bleu cheese = ORGY IN MY MOUTH!


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Groff

A grilled pineapple ring is an orgasm by itself too.


----------



## Groff

B Lopez said:


>



Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.

Pineapple grilled on steak it yummy too!


----------



## Randy

Jeff's 'teaser' has me thinking...

I'm starting to think that Jeff actually REALLY likes dressing up in women's clothes, and he just figured out a neat way to get a new outfit....


----------



## Groff

Better yet: Make the hamburger pattys yourself, and put the bleu cheese INSIDE the hamburger!

....I know what I'm making myself for dinner tonight...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Men in women's clothes?? Odd


----------



## B Lopez

TheMissing said:


> Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.
> 
> Pineapple grilled on steak it yummy too!



I have. Minus the teriyaki, and blue cheese its awesome.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Jeff's 'teaser' has me thinking...
> 
> I'm starting to think that Jeff actually REALLY likes dressing up in women's clothes, and he just figured out a neat way to get money for a new guitar....



Fixed! 

It works.


----------



## Groff

B Lopez said:


> I have. Minus the teriyaki, and blue cheese its awesome.



The teriyaki makes it IMO. If its a good, thick, sweet teriyaki. It bridges the gap between all the flavors, ties them together better if you will.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Men in women's clothes?? Odd



 

You've missed out on a lot.


----------



## Groff

But I can understand not liking bleu cheese. It's definitely interesting.

But you're talking to someone who's tried limburger and LOVED it. I'm a cheese head, what can I say?


----------



## Randy

Bleu cheese as in solid bleu cheese, or like dressing?


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> You've missed out on a lot.





I wonder how many Stitch/ShawnF thread's she missed.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Bleu cheese as in solid bleu cheese, or like dressing?



Solid. More flavor that way.


----------



## B Lopez

As long as she's seen Shannon and Donnie Take on the Urban Jungle, she's good.


----------



## YYZ2112

TheMissing said:


> The teriyaki makes it IMO. If its a good, thick, sweet teriyaki. It bridges the gap between all the flavors, ties them together better if you will.


----------



## Groff

That and good bleu cheese dressing is hard to find


----------



## Groff

B Lopez said:


> As long as she's seen Shannon and Donnie Take on the Urban Jungle, she's good.



Best. Thread. Ever.

We should bump that sometime soon.  Or at least link it here.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Apparently I have miss quite a lot


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## Groff

YYZ2112 said:


>



Otherwise it's like "zOMG PINAPPLE AND BLEU CHEESE?!?!"


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Solid. More flavor that way.



Ah. Not really my thing. I don't know if I've had 'bleu cheese' but I've had feta on a gyro a couple times and totally didn't dig it.



B Lopez said:


> As long as she's seen Shannon and Donnie Take on the Urban Jungle, she's good.





That thing is like the bible of picstories.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## B Lopez

16!


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Lee

Last day for voter registration in NC. I'm off to go get people registered and enter the data


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> Ah. Not really my thing. I don't know if I've had 'bleu cheese' but I've had feta on a gyro a couple times and totally didn't dig it.



If you don't like Feta, you probably won't like Bleu, but you never know. It's not as... 'Tangy' I guess, as bleu, but bleu has this dark flavor added to it. It's hard to explain. You'd just have to try it.


----------



## playstopause

0.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Last day for voter registration in NC. I'm off to go get people registered and enter the data







TheMissing said:


> If you don't like Feta, you probably won't like Bleu, but you never know. It's not as... 'Tangy' I guess, as bleu, but bleu has this dark flavor added to it. It's hard to explain. You'd just have to try it.



Next time the opportunity presents itself, I will try it.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeee.


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUI


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Feta = most epic of wins. I put that stuff on everything.


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUIIII


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> FOU DE LAPOUIIII



French Canadians.


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii i iiiiii


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> French Canadians.



Random dude from N.Y.


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUIiiii iii iii i i i i i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iii


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Random dude from N.Y.



Touche.


----------



## playstopause

FOU DE LAPOUI iii iii iii i i i i i i i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeee.


----------



## playstopause

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Feta = most epic of wins. I put that stuff on everything.



The only time I've had it, was on gyro, and it messed up the texture and was so strong I couldn't taste anything else... perhaps it's better suited to be eaten on something else?



playstopause said:


> FOU DE LAPOUI iii iii iii i i i i i i i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



MY MOTHER WAS A SAINT!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I eat it on salads a lot. It is also pretty good on a hamburger.


----------



## Groff

levelhead86 said:


> The only time I've had it, was on gyro, and it messed up the texture and was so strong I couldn't taste anything else... perhaps it's better suited to be eaten on something else?



It's good on salads.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Feta = most epic of wins. I put that stuff on everything.



The salad bar at the supermaket by where I work has dry, crumpled feta cheese... But... they also had little blocks of FRESH feta cheese. It wasn't dried either, it was moist and juicy.

BEST. CHEESE. EVER.

I wanted to eat it by itself. It was a tad sweet, rather than just salty.


----------



## Randy

Milk and cereal, milk and cereal, cereal and milk, oh, cereal and milk.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I hate milk


----------



## Randy

Milk isn't fond of you either.


----------



## YYZ2112

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## Randy

Don't eat anything! You have to watch your figure.


----------



## YYZ2112

levelhead86 said:


> Don't eat anything! You have to watch your figure.



You're right! I've gained about 10 pounds over the last couple years.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> You're right! I've gained about 10 pounds over the last couple years.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttttttt


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating wok soon.


----------



## YYZ2112

Desecrated said:


> I'm eating wok soon.



You're going to eat a wok?


----------



## YYZ2112

YYZ2112 said:


> You're going to eat a wok?



I ate a subway.


----------



## Randy

I ate a bowl of cereal. 

Not nearly as big as a subway, or wok... but that's all I had room for.


----------



## D-EJ915

I ate yogurt


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I hate milk



I hate anything less than whole milk.


----------



## Groff

I went to a local sammich shop, and one of the days specials was a hamburger, crumpled bleu cheese, with a slice of melted provologne on top, and cooked with teriyaki.



So I had them add pineapple and I was set!! What luck...

She looked at me funny when I asked for pineapple. But  her I want me some pineapple.  

It was yummy.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I ate yogurt



I also ate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## poisonelvis

how is the bleu cheese on a burger?sounds good,but my tast buds are scared.


----------



## Randy

poisonelvis said:


> how is the bleu cheese on a burger?sounds good,but my tast buds are scared.



Hey dude! Long time no see!


----------



## playstopause

poisonelvis said:


> how is the bleu cheese on a burger?sounds good,but my tast buds are scared.



Put the cheese in the meat, then cook it instead of putting it on top after it's cooked.


----------



## playstopause

Yumilicious.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yumilicious.


----------



## Randy

Fergalicious


----------



## D-EJ915

ragh


----------



## Desecrated

Wok is eaten.


----------



## Randy

Rip 'em a new one.


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> Fergalicious



T-T-T Tasty-Tasty!


----------



## Groff

Victor en


----------



## poisonelvis

whats up everyone,yeah been busy,new band,building motors,not alot of fuck off time this year,nice to see ya' all.and i will try that tasty bleu cheese burger hmmmmmm,burger.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Victor en



How appropriate.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

*I LOVE THAT SONG*


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

909


----------



## poisonelvis

no promises,no demands.


----------



## D-EJ915

sup hotties


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> sup hotties



15,000 posts... woah.


----------



## poisonelvis

hey baby,you looking to party?how much you got?i ain't cheap,unless i'm drunk,wanna buy me a drink cowboy?


----------



## playstopause

poisonelvis said:


> no promises,no demands.



We are strong, no one can tell us were wrong.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> sup hotties


----------



## playstopause

fun!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

Push it real good!


----------



## playstopause

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG 75k coming up?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

WOUPIDOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

post again?


----------



## YYZ2112

post what?


----------



## Desecrated

YYZ2112 said:


> post what?



Do you really want to know ?


----------



## Randy

Nipples the size of salad bowls.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch.


----------



## playstopause

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## playstopause

(on the inside)


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> Nipples the size of salad bowls.



that too.


----------



## poisonelvis

salad nipples?hmmmm.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> (on the inside)



Well, it ALL depends on the point of view!


----------



## playstopause

^

True.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

No pain no gain


----------



## Randy

We're all pink... on the inside.


----------



## playstopause

That's nice stuff!


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> No pain no gain



No cash, no hasch.


----------



## Randy

Tits or GTFO --->


----------



## D-EJ915

GTFI


----------



## Desecrated

im in


----------



## Randy

I'll try _anything_ twice.


----------



## Desecrated

levelhead86 said:


> I'll try _anything_ twice.



I'm down.


----------



## YYZ2112

Count me in...


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Sounds like much fun!!!!


----------



## playstopause

I is happy!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

tut tut tut


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## playstopause

Come on!!!!! 50 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

And i can has 3/4!!!!1!


----------



## playstopause

Wooooohooooooooooooooo!


----------



## playstopause

:celebration:


----------



## playstopause

:happyhappyhappy:


----------



## playstopause

Hapiness in slavery.


----------



## playstopause

Satan said:


> real smooth



Impressive!


----------



## D-EJ915

zoom zoom


----------



## playstopause

zing boum bang.


----------



## playstopause

true story.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> true story.


----------



## Groff

Post


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> Top ten:
> 
> g3rmanium 21,549
> D-EJ915 11,085
> Desecrated 7,411
> TheMissing 4,115
> Alpo 3,656
> Zepp88 3,454
> Naren 2,780
> Lee 2,710
> playstopause 1,255
> arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



La!


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff

La[


----------



## Groff

La{


----------



## Groff

La]


----------



## Groff

La}


----------



## Groff

La\


----------



## Groff

La|


----------



## Groff

La`


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## Groff

La$


----------



## Groff

La%


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La&


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La(


----------



## Groff

La)


----------



## Groff

La-


----------



## Groff

La=


----------



## Groff

La+


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Take it away Johann!

75,000 is yours!


----------



## g3rmanium

La##


----------



## g3rmanium

Holy shit, Chris!


----------



## D-EJ915

not that innocent


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Take it away Johann!
> 
> 75,000 is yours!


----------



## Groff

3/4 mark!


----------



## Desecrated

just 3 more months to go


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> not that innocent



Apparently not...


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> just 3 more months to go



If you, me, and Johann don't get banned.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I hope this thread continues/new one starts. It's a fun place to hang out.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## playstopause

OMG. This calls for a _*CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!?!?!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!*_


     

weeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

she's so lucky...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

oh I hit 15k lol


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> she's so lucky...



Jealous that you're not a girl?


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOU DE LAPOUI



MOAR!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOU DE LAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiii



MOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOU DE LAPOUI iii iii iii i i i i i i i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



I was hoping for more. 

You're not in shape.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> Jealous that you're not a girl?


heh


----------



## g3rmanium

Right Chris.


----------



## daxworxguitar

*DAXWORX GUITAR*​


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> heh




It's kinda creepy how much she looks like Chris Croker.

Maybe Chris Crocker is Britney Spears in disguise?


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Groff

daxworxguitar said:


> *DAXWORX GUITAR*​



Do want!


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Randy

New username!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> New username!


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## D-EJ915

woot


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp


----------



## g3rmanium

hey jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

DDD!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## D-EJ915

hit me baby one more time


----------



## g3rmanium

RR!


----------



## g3rmanium

oh stfu Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Tornado warnings.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge::


----------



## Bound

singlepost


----------



## Bound

DOUBLEPOST!


----------



## Bound

TRIPLEPOST!!


----------



## Bound

QUAD-DAMAGE!


----------



## Bound

DOMINATING!!!


----------



## Bound

UNSTOPABLE!!!!


----------



## Bound

*GODLIKE*


----------



## g3rmanium

MIAMI IS SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## g3rmanium

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Bound

damnit, cockblocked by the new page!!!
I will make this happen one day!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

GGG


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> damnit, cockblocked by the new page!!!
> I will make this happen one day!!!!



and

































Nzu*PFZ?


----------



## Bound

what?


----------



## g3rmanium

EEE


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> what?



NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

XX


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> NT?


maybe.....


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium

FEEL MY LOVE


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> maybe.....


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

iiI


----------



## g3rmanium

iIi


----------



## Randy

Lick My Love Pump


----------



## Lee

I'm back


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## g3rmanium

Iii


----------



## D-EJ915

cool


----------



## Lee

We turned in 1018 voter registration forms that were just from today. The lady at the board of elections was pissed


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> We turned in 1018 voter registration forms that were just from today. The lady at the board of elections was pissed



Good.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Good.



I'm making her life harder, but that's 1018 more people that now have a voice


----------



## g3rmanium

Tomaten!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Lee

Oh, and so long Levelhead


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



Kekse


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Oh, and so long Levelhead



Indeed, sir.


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> We turned in 1018 voter registration forms that were just from today. The lady at the board of elections was pissed



why mad ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> why mad ?



Because today is the last day to turn them in for the May 6th primary and they're already really busy.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Because today is the last day to turn them in for the May 6th primary and they're already really busy.



if it's her job why complain, a lot of people in america is without a job, crazy woman.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> if it her job why complain, a lot of people in america without a job, crazy woman.



She didn't say anything, but she didn't have to. The look on her face said it all


----------



## Desecrated

KICK HER FACE!!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> KICK HER FACE!!!



Kick all of her fooking faces!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

I will punch every bee in the FACE!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


>



lolz


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Comedy, we all need it.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> KICK HER FACE!!!



KILL HER IN THE FACE!


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## wes225

B Lopez said:


>


lololololol


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> KILL HER IN THE FACE!



that too.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

That's great, I just bought Thoreau's "civil disobedience and other essays" yesterday,.


----------



## Kotex

Blah. I feel like crapola.


----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


> That's great, I just bought Thoreau's "civil disobedience and other essays" yesterday,.



Sweet. His essays are pretty interesting.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Blah. I feel like crapola.



how come ?


----------



## Kotex

I'm a little hungover. 
That and some other shit.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I'm a little hungover.
> That and some other shit.



That's what you get when you have great absorbing abilities.


----------



## Kotex

I guess so. lol

So what are you up too today man?


----------



## Desecrated

not much, it's friday, I went to the local music store, played all sorts of guitars and can't sleep because of all the gas from the rondo thread


----------



## Desecrated

you ?


----------



## Kotex

Just recovering getting ready to jam with this drummer dude this Sunday. Besides that? Wishing I had a job 

I also got MAJOR gas. I haven't have any new gear in a year.


----------



## Desecrated

your going 8-string to ?


----------



## Kotex

I'm not really sure. I throw the idea around sometimes, but I'm not totally on board yet. I think if I did though, it would have a high A.

You?


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I'm not really sure. I throw the idea around sometimes, but I'm not totally on board yet. I think if I did though, it would have a high A.
> 
> You?



I have the money to buy one this autumn, if they are available then, I will buy it.


----------



## Kotex

Sweet.

I'll be buying a custom 7 before I buy an 8.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I'll be buying a custom 7 before I buy an 8.



Yeah i did the same, and I'm building a custom 30" fretless 6-string till summer, but after that it's 8-string all the way.


----------



## Kotex

Nice. What kind shit you planning to do on the 8 (music wise)?


----------



## Pewtershmit

hey i saw this thread and i was l


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Nice. What kind shit you planning to do on the 8 (music wise)?



5 octave arpeggios in dim  
The standard horror soundtrack thing I do now just with some more range, it bugs me that my 99 dollar midikeyboard has more range then my guitars hahahaha.


----------



## Kotex

lmao. Sweet.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page =3


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## D-EJ915

19849846


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## wes225

vaginal destruction


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Um...no


----------



## Desecrated

wes225 said:


> vaginal destruction



Stay away from my vagina!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause

wow


----------



## playstopause

fun stuff!


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Frenchy.


----------



## playstopause

Hello beauty.


----------



## Zepp88

Jon named me Kate.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



See, it happens.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



Crossdresser.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> See, it happens.



We will all see soon.


----------



## playstopause

We are all shepherds.


----------



## playstopause

Zing bang boom!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> We are all shepherds.



Who are our sheep?


----------



## playstopause

Him ->


----------



## Zepp88

That bastard.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Ok, now. Fight the power.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## B Lopez

My face is still swollen.


----------



## D-EJ915

XD what


----------



## D-EJ915

I set up my PS/2 as a terminal, w00t


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Stay away from my vagina!


srsly


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Crossdresser.


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I set up my PS/2 as a terminal, w00t



What else do you do?


----------



## Kotex

He lets me touch him .


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> What else do you do?


a lot of stuff lol


----------



## D-EJ915

my PS/2 has OS/2 2.1 on it


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> He lets me touch him .



Does the lady know about this?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> my PS/2 has OS/2 2.1 on it


----------



## D-EJ915

I turned it off and put my crt back in the other room already lol


----------



## Zepp88

Bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915

grrarrr


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> Does the lady know about this?



I do what I wants


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I do what I wants



How does the lady feel about this?


----------



## D-EJ915

I took pics and a video


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> I took pics and a video



Of the PS/2?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah check it out (new posts)


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> How does the lady feel about this?



Read it again


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

whrrr


----------



## Michael

I just realised something. If everyone had posted in here everytime they viewed the thread, it would've reached 100k by now.


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I post every tiem I open it, I dunno who is opening and reviewing it, I mean sometimes I post like 400 times in a row with just 1 thread view so I really have no idea


----------



## Zepp88

Turkeys.


----------



## D-EJ915

whirrr


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight dude I'm fucking tired dunno why I didn't go to bed earlier


----------



## Zepp88

Later!


----------



## techjsteele

I'll pick up Jeff's slack. Hows it going man?


----------



## Zepp88

It's going.


----------



## techjsteele

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## techjsteele

Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## techjsteele

I've been having all types of fun. I'm about to change up some of the tunings on my 7's.


----------



## Zepp88

Neato.


----------



## Kotex

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zepp88

E?


----------



## Kotex

Man, I'm bored. My hangover is finally gone


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

POSTAL!!!


----------



## Desecrated

yeah sure why not, 

Are you at work.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yeah sure why not,
> 
> Are you at work.



MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

75200 !!!


----------



## Desecrated

Did nerina skip to bed already ?


----------



## Zepp88

I haven't seen Nerina today.


----------



## Zepp88

It's been awful. 

Where is the pwner of things!!!


----------



## Desecrated

right behind us, always


----------



## Desecrated

5666!


----------



## Desecrated

How is work, working out today.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> How is work, working out today.



Mildly annoying, I'd rather be at home. 

Need to acquire female companionship


----------



## Desecrated

how did it work out with that gal ?


----------



## Kotex

I wants mail too


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I wants mail too



[action=Zepp88] passes Kotex's mailing info to porn and sex toy distributors[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I wants mail too



helped


----------



## Zepp88

bROKEN.


----------



## Kotex

I've already done that for myself Zepp.


----------



## Desecrated

i can has vbrokEN too ?


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I've already done that for myself Zepp.


I'm telling! 


Desecrated said:


> i can has vbrokEN too ?



Yes.


----------



## Kotex

1:16 in the am.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> 1:16 in the am.



4:18am over here. 

pr0n


----------



## Desecrated

10.28 am


----------



## Zepp88

It's 00:00APM in hell.


----------



## Kotex

I'm getting sleepy...and bloated


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I'm getting sleepy...and bloated



Take a bottle of midol, that might fix both problems.


----------



## Kotex

I wish I had some


----------



## Zepp88

I wonder what the risks are for taking a whole bottle of midol at one time.


----------



## Kotex

That can't be good. 


Well lads, I'm off to bed. Catch ya' tomorrow.


----------



## Zepp88

Later dude.


----------



## Desecrated

bye!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Tea.


----------



## Desecrated

all alone again huh


----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

mike and jon skipping along.


----------



## Desecrated

I tried some cranberry juice today, not that bad.


----------



## Zepp88

Blech.


----------



## Battousai

Desecrated said:


> I tried some cranberry juice today, not that bad.



my mums doctor said since she has menopause she should start drinking cranberry juice cos its healthy and will help her out...


do you suffer from menopause?


----------



## Desecrated

Battousai said:


> my mums doctor said since she has menopause she should start drinking cranberry juice cos its healthy and will help her out...
> 
> 
> do you suffer from menopause?



I would not be surprised if I did.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Blech.



bleach? 

I wonder if that comes in juice to


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> bleach?
> 
> I wonder if that comes in juice to



You could certainly try it.


But I warn you, you will die.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You could certainly try it.
> 
> 
> But I warn you, you will die.



It's okay, I've been through worse.


----------



## Splees

some numb nut kids in florida are drinking bleach and mountain dew for birth control...


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


> some numb nut kids in *florida* are drinking bleach and mountain dew for birth control...




Need I say more?


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> some numb nut kids in florida are drinking bleach and mountain dew for birth control...



That sounds;

a. Really unhealthy
b. Really stupid
c. Really southern
d. All above.


----------



## Splees

it certainly is effective


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Need I say more?



In Virginia you'd mix it with snake poison, because mountain dew might be good for you :


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> it certainly is effective



Not only does it kill your fetus, it kills you to!!
Buy now only 99.99 and we'll throw in this disposable bodybag!


----------



## Desecrated

In sweden we make our own bleach/mountain dew in the bathtub.


----------



## Splees

some people... it's a shame.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In Virginia you'd mix it with snake poison, because mountain dew might be good for you :



Only in the mountains.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Only in the mountains.



That doesn't really help when 1/6 of the state is a mountain bridge


----------



## Splees

well we eat moose droppings...


----------



## Desecrated

Hunting moose is a national sport and apparently we castrate our reindeer by putting a leather bag over the balls and bit it off.


----------



## Zepp88

You Swedes are insane meatball makers.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You Swedes are insane meatball makers.



We make meatballs out of moose, and in some place you can buy reindeer testicle. It's not as common today as it used to be but it's still pretty fucking disgusting.


----------



## Splees

reindeer testes to eat? we have reindeer sausages.... :EEK:


----------



## Desecrated

hahahaha, I was reading about Virginia on wikipedia and I saw the Chesapeake Bay but I misread it and thought it was Cheesecake bay, I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> reindeer testes to eat? we have reindeer sausages.... :EEK:



In my experience sausages contain a large sum of testes, hooves, mule and tail.


----------



## Splees

mmm, my dogs enjoy it.


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> mmm, my dogs enjoy it.



Dogs lick their own arse. I wouldn't trust their taste.


----------



## Splees

true. 

although I did catch a good whiff of their Beniful food, it smelled good.


----------



## Desecrated

:shiver:


----------



## Zepp88

Goat testes.


----------



## Desecrated

Goats


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E?



Yes!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike, hast du jetzt normalen Zugriff auf das Netz?


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike, hast du jetzt normalen Zugriff auf das Netz?



Wie heißt "Zugriff"?


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie heißt "Zugriff"?



Na bist du jetzt auf der Arbeit oder kann ich dir ein MP3 schicken?


----------



## g3rmanium

BB


----------



## g3rmanium

BbB


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Na bist du jetzt auf der Arbeit oder kann ich dir ein MP3 schicken?



Ich bin beim Arbeit. Nach Hause ich habe verdammt 56k. 


So...ja....total Scheiß...


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin beim Arbeit. Nach Hause ich habe verdammt 56k.
> 
> 
> So...ja....total Scheiß...



Ach so. 

 Zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

gggP


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach so.
> 
> Zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

ccc


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92.


----------



## Desecrated

93.


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

75300!


----------



## Desecrated

also 7500 for me.


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice pwnage, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## g3rmanium

GgG


----------



## g3rmanium

GGg


----------



## g3rmanium

Dd


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## g3rmanium

Xdd


----------



## g3rmanium

D0lö


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## g3rmanium

DddD


----------



## g3rmanium

Dddd


----------



## g3rmanium

Xxo


----------



## g3rmanium

D!"


----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Manatees.


----------



## dream-thief

repost


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Manatees.



I'll take 2!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## dream-thief

rerepost


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> rerepost



responsepost


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

postrawr


----------



## Randy

Matinee? Half priced tickets FTW.


----------



## Lee

I made the local paper


----------



## Randy

You got tasered?


----------



## Lee

Hardly


----------



## dream-thief

very.


----------



## D-EJ915

tataaa!!


----------



## Lee

Where!?!


----------



## D-EJ915

dragulaaaa


----------



## D-EJ915

what was the article on?


----------



## Lee

"Voter registration booms in Guilford" : News-Record.com : Greensboro, North Carolina


----------



## dream-thief

nothing


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> dragulaaaa



yes ?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!



I deem this man N3cro and tr00.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> "Voter registration booms in Guilford" : News-Record.com : Greensboro, North Carolina



Your the lady ???


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Your the lady ???



Remember how I told you she didn't look too thrilled? That's the face the gave me


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I deem this man N3cro and tr00.



And !


----------



## g3rmanium

gg


----------



## g3rmanium

Dc


----------



## g3rmanium

Cd


----------



## g3rmanium

GGg


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> And !



Johann ist n3cro, tr00, und


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Remember how I told you she didn't look too thrilled? That's the face the gave me



you should have punched her infront of the cameras. 
Screaming mccain for president. 
Giving bad press to the other party is the american way


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

necrophilia?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> necrophilia?



Sure why not


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

GgG


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

squa


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


I thought it said erection at first


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Johann ist n3cro, tr00, und


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


100k thread powaaa activatuuu!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


mrraaaooo


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> squa



 Hey Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

Europe: Love Chaser


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Hey Jeff.


heya


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

DD


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

GGGGGGG


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

L0|


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Garbage.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

75400!


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

GY


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

Xp


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

CC


----------



## g3rmanium

Cpp


----------



## D-EJ915

hookah


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Desecrated

Tjofadderittan


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La'


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La,,


----------



## g3rmanium

La**


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## g3rmanium

La:.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbbb


----------



## g3rmanium

cc


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## g3rmanium

CcC


----------



## g3rmanium

L0


----------



## g3rmanium

L()


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo


----------



## g3rmanium

Lô


----------



## Desecrated

pou


----------



## g3rmanium

La`


----------



## g3rmanium

k00


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

xßß


----------



## Lee

al


----------



## LordOVchaoS

B Lopez said:


> are there alot of mexi gangs out there, joe?
> 
> there's TONS here.


----------



## Desecrated

hi nude man


----------



## playstopause

chma... this is post it.


----------



## playstopause

... this is post it.


----------



## playstopause

chma... this is post it!


----------



## playstopause

this is post it!


----------



## playstopause

post it real good!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Hi french name


----------



## Lee

Swedish guy


----------



## Desecrated

hi lee


----------



## playstopause

Yo.


----------



## playstopause

Yo yo.


----------



## playstopause

Yo-yo yo.


----------



## playstopause

Check 1-2.


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> Swedish guy



Svensk


----------



## Desecrated

hej play


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Desecrated

hi bound


----------



## Bound

WHASAAAAAP!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> NT



xp


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> WHASAAAAAP!



NAAATHING


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> NAAATHING



most excellent.


----------



## Desecrated

Bill and ted !


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Humans.


----------



## Desecrated

MIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

JONES!!!!!!


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Humans.




Greetings Mr. Trucker.
(which is not to be confused with a human)


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> JONES!!!!!!




I need Teh JONEZ TONEZ!!!!!!! 















*goes hunting for silverburst LP's*


----------



## Desecrated

noooz not silverburstz


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.



:greetingstruckin:


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> noooz not silverburstz




OH yez. I can haz silverburst 7 string?



speaking of which, I've had my 7 apart for months and I'm withdrawing wicked bad........ teh 6 doesn't have enough powah!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Am I the only one that hates bursts on this site, both silverburst and tobaccoburst makes my hair grown inward.


----------



## Desecrated

And yes, once you go 7 you can't go back


----------



## Desecrated

for some time, then you appreciate the 6 again about 1-2 years after you got the seven.


----------



## Desecrated

And then you get an erg


----------



## Desecrated

or some sort of folk instrument like ukulele or mandolin, or fretless guitar or in worse case scenario, a bass.


----------



## Desecrated

and of course you get the 5-string bass


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Am I the only one that hates bursts on this site, both silverburst and tobaccoburst makes my hair grown inward.




I only like a silverburst for somereason. Tobacoburst, sunburst, any of that usually makes me want to diarreah in my pants.

Typically, I am sexually aroused by a nice quilt job. preferably grey.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> or some sort of folk instrument like ukulele or mandolin, or fretless guitar or in worse case scenario, a bass.




actually my ol swede grandfather was a killer madolin player, and I happen to posess his decrepit instrument. I've been meaning to find a good luthier and have him restore it, so I can tear it up on it.... so I guess your progression has proven itself wise.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I only like a silverburst for somereason. Tobacoburst, sunburst, any of that usually makes me want to diarreah in my pants.
> 
> Typically, I am sexually aroused by a nice quilt job. preferably grey.



For some odd reason I really like green an purple on guitars which is funny because I hate green with a passion in everything else. I would never wear a green shirt or something like that. 
I like quilt, but I'm starting to get drawn to flame maple, but I have this looong obsession with quilted bubinga that I can't seem to shake.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> actually my ol swede grandfather was a killer madolin player, and I happen to posess his decrepit instrument. I've been meaning to find a good luthier and have him restore it, so I can tear it up on it.... so I guess your progression has proven itself wise.



I bought mine as a moving in present for myself when me and my wife got our first apartment, I love playing swedish traditional music on the mandolin, the voicing sounds like the earth.


----------



## Bound

mmmmmmmmmmm quilted bubinga * pops boner*


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> and of course you get the 5-string bass



And then you can't get back to the 4-string bass either for a couple of years, so you get yourself a 6-string, or a baritone 5-string or a baritone 6-string fretless, hybrid carbon fiber thing with active eq and humbuckers and when ever you touch a normal 6-string stratocaster you feel dirty


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I bought mine as a moving in present for myself when me and my wife got our first apartment, I love playing swedish traditional music on the mandolin, the voicing sounds like the earth.




It does!! I used to endlessly listen to that man play. Epic stuff, absolutely epic.
I always felt like slinking around the forest or something, that was the imagery I got from it.


----------



## Bound

ewwwww carbon fiber. I had a steinberger for about a month. I HATED IT! I need wood, goddamnit!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm quilted bubinga * pops boner*









Paper towel destroyer.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> ewwwww carbon fiber. I had a steinberger for about a month. I HATED IT! I need wood, goddamnit!



I love carbon fiber, I hate myself everyday for not buying a parker when I had the chance,


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> It does!! I used to endlessly listen to that man play. Epic stuff, absolutely epic.
> I always felt like slinking around the forest or something, that was the imagery I got from it.



Same here, And to really kick in, going into the woods with the mandolin and the flutes and play, I always fell like I'm connecting with something much older then me.


----------



## Bound

Mahogany 1 piece + ebony FTultimatefuckingWin. So freaking fat


----------



## Desecrated

I like the looks of ebony, but I dislike the care that comes with having ebony, Thats why I love maple.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Same here, And to really kick in, going into the woods with the mandolin and the flutes and play, I always fell like I'm connecting with something much older then me.




Aye, it's almost like you've connected with something primevil and ancient.


and yes, ebony is a bitch, but luckily I've only rosewood to care for. I've never really cared for the feel of maple.


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Aye, it's almost like you've connected with something primevil and ancient.
> 
> 
> and yes, ebony is a bitch, but luckily I've only rosewood to care for. I've never really cared for the feel of maple.



My first guitar was maple so I kinda like it, rosewood is okay, especially if you got some good oil and the time to take care of it. Maple can be a bit "stiff" sometime, a really good taken care of rosewood fells somewhat more alive.


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> My first guitar was maple so I kinda like it, rosewood is okay, especially if you got some good oil and the time to take care of it. Maple can be a bit "stiff" sometime, a really good taken care of rosewood fells somewhat more alive.




I've found the easiest way to take care of unfinished fret woods is a stick of GHS fast frets. Quick lil wipedown after playing keeps it nice and moist.


----------



## Desecrated

Hahahahaha I saw a documentary about wrestlemania a couple of weeks a go, nostalgia for the win.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I've found the easiest way to take care of unfinished fret woods is a stick of GHS fast frets. Quick lil wipedown after playing keeps it nice and moist.



I need to get me one of those, you are not the first one to recommend them hahaha.


----------



## Bound

lolz

back when it was awesome. I tried watching a newer episode. I think I made it through like .02 seconds.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hello boys


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> lolz
> 
> back when it was awesome. I tried watching a newer episode. I think I made it through like .02 seconds.



I can't watch wrestling serious as an adult anymore, it's just to much homoerotics for me.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hello boys



Hola


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I need to get me one of those, you are not the first one to recommend them hahaha.



They're seriously awesome. It even stretches the life out of EB Slinkies. ( I know it's fucking blashpemous that I use those strings but even though they last a week they still sound better in that short time than anything else that's ever been made ever before it). My fretboard is in such good care from the Fast Frets that I can't even play demo guitars in local music stores, they feel like I'm playing on a treebark.


----------



## Desecrated

Every time some wrestlers come on camera screaming for blood, I start thinking about what sort of psychological trauma he went through in his childhood and I can't help myself feeling bad for them.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hello boys



Hi Amanda


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Having good days, nights, and mornings??


----------



## Lee

My allergies are pissing me off, but other than that just fine  How about you?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> They're seriously awesome. It even stretches the life out of EB Slinkies. ( I know it's fucking blashpemous that I use those strings but even though they last a week they still sound better in that short time than anything else that's ever been made ever before it). My fretboard is in such good care from the Fast Frets that I can't even play demo guitars in local music stores, they feel like I'm playing on a treebark.



Blashpemous!!!

Burn him!!! 

I know that feeling, I fell somewhat lost in a musicstore, until I find the upright basses or the occasional banjo/mandolin/bouzuki or some other odd instrument,


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Having good days, nights, and mornings??



it's looking brighter.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> My allergies are pissing me off, but other than that just fine  How about you?



Sunburnt.  Went to the UA spring football game today.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Every time some wrestlers come on camera screaming for blood, I start thinking about what sort of psychological trauma he went through in his childhood and I can't help myself feeling bad for them.



maybe my memory is faulted by I remember wrestling going something like this..


UW- " I'm the Ultimate Warrior and I'm going to beat Hulk Hogan" * Flexes *

HH - " I'm Hulk Hogan and I'm definately not going to be beaten by the Ultimate Warrior, shit niggah(that'll get someone in trouble), I suplexed Andre the Giant."

Undertaker " MMMHhmhMHmHMM* *stuck in a coffin somewhere for no reason*

UW - "It's on like donkey kong, bitch"

HH suplexes UW. UW pretends to be beaten but gets up at the last second and pummels HH into the corner. HH pretends to be beaten but starts shaking his leg and then beats the UW.

My memory is probably faulted though.


----------



## Kotex

Hello bitches


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Amanda.


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Kotex.


----------



## Kotex

What you up too man?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> maybe my memory is faulted by I remember wrestling going something like this..
> 
> 
> UW- " I'm the Ultimate Warrior and I'm going to beat Hulk Hogan" * Flexes *
> 
> HH - " I'm Hulk Hogan and I'm definately not going to be beaten by the Ultimate Warrior, shit niggah(that'll get someone in trouble), I suplexed Andre the Giant."
> 
> Undertaker " MMMHhmhMHmHMM* *stuck in a coffin somewhere for no reason*
> 
> UW - "It's on like donkey kong, bitch"
> 
> HH suplexes UW. UW pretends to be beaten but gets up at the last second and pummels HH into the corner. HH pretends to be beaten but starts shaking his leg and then beats the UW.
> 
> My memory is probably faulted though.



That pretty much summons it up. 
But my adult sense is tingling and I sense 2 kids with napoleon syndrome taking steroids going mental over some suppressed childhood memory of them being bullied for having the wrong shoes. 
And undertaker locked in his closet.... don't even get me started.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Hello bitches



Hi Slut!!!


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Hi Slut!!!




ha. Not yet


----------



## Lee

bishes


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> What you up too man?



Existing.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> ha. Not yet



[action=Desecrated]sits alone on the slut-chair.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Stripping.



Fixed.


----------



## Kotex

I strip. But only on days that end with "Y"


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Bound

so sessshy


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


>




fix'd


----------



## Kotex




----------



## Zepp88

:sluttruckin:


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I strip. But only on days that end with "Y"



[action=Desecrated]grabs video camera and dollar bills.[/action]


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]grabs video camera and dollar bills.[/action]



dude, dude.That's a high class hookah over dere. Grab some 5's


----------



## Kotex

Hell yeah. I ain't cheap beish.


----------



## Bound

Hell yeah, man. I gotta represent, being in the Internation Union Of Ass Naked People Who Collect Money for Being Ass Naked, or the IUANPWCMAN(it's apache) for short.


----------



## Kotex

Don't we got a meeting on Monday?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> dude, dude.That's a high class hookah over dere. Grab some 5's


----------



## Bound

Yup, down by the docks.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Hell yeah, man. I gotta represent, being in the Internation Union Of Ass Naked People Who Collect Money for Being Ass Naked, or the IUANPWCMAN(it's apache) for short.



I need to sign up for that. I need money to.


----------



## Kotex

Sweet. I'll be there


----------



## Desecrated

I'm not a hunk like you to, but I'm sure I can find some japanese gentleman who enjoys watching middle aged men shaving or something.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I've seen enough. I'm gonna do something else


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> I'm not a hunk like you to, but I'm sure I can find some japanese gentleman who enjoys watching middle aged men shaving or something.



Hey, you gotta' do what you gotta' do,right?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



I hear that the pwner of things is lurking around.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I'm not a hunk like you to, but I'm sure I can find some japanese gentleman who enjoys watching middle aged men shaving or something.



I typically target the fat, old, biker women who like young dudes with tats and mohawks


bound likes em stout, mmmmm hmmmm.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I've seen enough. I'm gonna do something else :eyeroll:


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Hey, you gotta' do what you gotta' do,right?



Exactly.


----------



## Bound

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I've seen enough. I'm gonna do something else



make some TUNARGH


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I typically target the fat, old, biker women who like young dudes with tats and mohawks
> 
> 
> bound likes em stout, mmmmm hmmmm.



Nice


----------



## Kotex

Hey hey! Your not in service now! No


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I hear that the pwner of things is lurking around.



Nerina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

If the girl leaves who will pay us. 


[action=Desecrated]looks hungry at mike.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

*75555*


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> If the girl leaves who will pay us.
> 
> 
> [action=Desecrated]looks hungry at mike.[/action]





I think I might have to run too....


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> If the girl leaves who will pay us.
> 
> 
> [action=Desecrated]looks hungry at mike.[/action]




There's girlz here?!?!?!? Nowayz


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Kotex

69


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Bound said:


> make some TUNARGH



 No Tuna thanks. Now I'm leaving.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> There's girlz here?!?!?!? Nowayz



Yeah we have like 4 of them now... well 5 if you count jeff.


----------



## Zepp88

goils


----------



## Bound

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No Tuna thanks. Now I'm leaving.



Okay we'll eat chickan sammiches


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No Tuna thanks. Now I'm leaving.



[action=Desecrated]gives you though of shoes as going away present.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yeah we have like 4 of them now... well 5 if you count jeff.



I count Jeff.


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> I count Jeff.



poor jeff


----------



## Kotex

I like Tuna


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I count Jeff.



I want to see him in his new dress.


----------



## Bound

Kotex said:


> I like Tuna



Yeah, me too. I don't understand people who don't. I mean, aside from the ensuing mercury poisoning, it's pretty damned good.


----------



## Desecrated

eating animals...

Me go cry in corner now. 

Poor defenseless fishes


----------



## Kotex

Fuck that. I don't want to live forever  It's fucking delicious.


----------



## Zepp88

But they're tasty.


----------



## Desecrated

I got 29 more years to live, I'll try not to kill to much.


----------



## Kotex

I love to eat the manimals....I uh...mean animals.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> eating animals...
> 
> Me go cry in corner now.
> 
> Poor defenseless fishes



Well maybe it should evolve something to combat us. We got thumbs AND a brain. Fuck you, planet. I can eat EVERYTHING now.


----------



## Kotex

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Well maybe it should evolve something to combat us. We got thumbs AND a brain. Fuck you, planet. I can eat EVERYTHING now.


----------



## Kotex

Someones buy me a bottle of something. I need to kill my liver.


----------



## Bound

* sends bottle of Jack with Jedi powers*


----------



## Kotex

Awesome.

*gets the coke and shot glasses*


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Someones buy me a bottle of something. I need to kill my liver.



Mails bleach and snake poison.


----------



## Kotex

I'll drink that shit too.


----------



## Bound

I just drank my last beer........


----------



## Kotex

That's always a shitty feeling. I drank on Thursday. Heineken and SoCo


----------



## Bound

Kotex said:


> That's always a shitty feeling. I drank on Thursday. Heineken and SoCo



well the lady is coming home with more... but who the hell knows when that'll be. So I'm dry for an hour or something... boner kill.


----------



## Desecrated

Sober!!!!


----------



## Kotex

Bound said:


> well the lady is coming home with more... but who the hell knows when that'll be. So I'm dry for an hour or something... boner kill.



Nice. At least you got someone bringing you more.


----------



## Desecrated

I actually drank some soda with caffeine in 2-3 years ago, *shameful*


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Sober!!!!




grosss... I was that thing all week



blleeeaaakghhg


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> well the lady is coming home with more... but who the hell knows when that'll be. So I'm dry for an hour or something... boner kill.



Me lifting a finger

not anymore

I'm married !


----------



## Kotex

I don't really drink soda anymore. I tried too today and I couldn't even drink half of it.


----------



## Zepp88

sober  I've been this for too long!

Jon, poison your body like the rest of us.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I actually drank some soda with caffeine in 2-3 years ago, *shameful*




You're a terrible person, and should feel really bad about yourself.






































/sarcasm


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> sober  I've been this for too long!
> 
> Jon, poison your body like the rest of us.



Never!!!

I'll stick to my organic stuff and healthy lifestyle.

(I'm sure that organic crap is full of poison and that I'll get hit by a buss soon)


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Me lifting a finger
> 
> not anymore
> 
> I'm married !


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Never!!!
> 
> I'll stick to my organic stuff and healthy lifestyle.
> 
> (I'm sure that organic crap is full of poison and that I'll get hit by a buss soon)



I've got news for you.
































































EVERYONE DIES!-


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've got news for you.
> 
> 
> EVERYONE DIES!-



No shit, but there is a differences between dying from old age and dying on your toilet trying to push out 4 pounds of tequila and Mexican food.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> No shit, but there is a differences between dying from old age and dying on your toilet chair trying to push out 4 pounds of tequila and Mexican food.




hey! There's no Mexicans here. I, for one, prefer some Whiskey, which, as I've been told, will make you younger,stronger, and faster than ever before.


----------



## Kotex

I don't know about you but my Mexican food comes out smooth. So my does my booze.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No shit, but there is a differences between dying from old age and dying on your toilet trying to push out 4 pounds of tequila and Mexican food.



But man it was so fun.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> hey! There's no Mexicans here. I, for one, prefer some Whiskey, which, as I've been told, will make you younger,stronger, and faster than ever before.



I've seen your american food,


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> But man it was so fun.



worked for elvis.


----------



## Desecrated

Dudes we need to make a field trip to Memphis


----------



## Zepp88

Why the fuck would I go to Memphis.


----------



## Kotex

No. Memphis sucks. Stay away.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I've seen your american food,




I actually live on a diet of GlOg(alt codes don't work on teh lappy) and Noodle Kugel.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Why the fuck would I go to Memphis.



Why the hell not, 
Graceland man Graceland


----------



## Kotex

What the fuck is Noodle Kugel?


----------



## Zepp88

My diet recently has consisted of gas station food...I don't eat much


----------



## Desecrated

Memphis in May - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kotex

I haven't really eaten much in the last 2 and half weeks.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> My diet recently has consisted of gas station food...I don't eat much



And you never go out either, this looks really bad mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why the hell not,
> Graceland man Graceland



 an Elvis shrine...50's and rock and roll and country music everywhere, potential suicide.


I'll chill here and consume alcohol.


----------



## Bound

Kotex said:


> What the fuck is Noodle Kugel?



the swedish figured out a way to make a cheese topping taste like human vomit, and then they put it on egg noodles.


----------



## Desecrated

I eat 3 times a day.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And you never go out either, this looks really bad mike.



I've got a couple of friends I hang out with regularly


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> the swedish figured out a way to make a cheese topping taste like human vomit, and then they put it on egg noodles.



I eat that 3 times a day.
But with soycheese and wheat noodles


----------



## Kotex

Bound said:


> the swedish figured out a way to make a cheese topping taste like human vomit, and then they put it on egg noodles.



That is..."unique".


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I eat 3 times a day.



That's not enough!!!

Bound's daily eating regime:

Breakfast: Bagel w/butter bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats.
Post Breakfast: 4 granola bars, 2 seltzers
Lunch: Tuna sammich w/chips or Ham n Cheese sammich w/ pretzels 2 seltzers
Post Lunch: Tuna Sammich or Bagel w/butter
Dinner: Protein of some sort, 2 heaps of vegies (4-6 official servings) Startch (rice or taters) Whole milk w/Whey Protein
Post Dinner: another bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats.
ICE CREAM ,BITCH!!!


----------



## Kotex

I my daily eating regime.

Like nothing for 2 or 3 days then chicken breast. Repeat.


----------



## Bound

Kotex said:


> I my daily eating regime.
> 
> Like nothing for 2 or 3 days then chicken breast. Repeat.



 I used to do the same thing, but I've been getting better at nourising myself as I grow older.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> That's not enough!!!
> 
> Bound's daily eating regime:
> 
> Breakfast: Bagel w/butter bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats. pancakes with butter, syrup and bacon
> Post Breakfast: 4 granola bars, 2 seltzers, big mac
> Lunch: Tuna sammich w/chips or Ham n Cheese sammich w/ pretzels 2 seltzers
> Post Lunch: Ton of Bagel w/butte and syrupr, half a cow, jellybutter and jam, barbecued raccoon.
> Dinner: Protein of some sort, 2 heaps of vegies (4-6 official servings) Startch (rice or taters) Whole milk w/Whey Protein, 2 bic mac, supersize meny, 5 sloopy joes, a taco deepfried rolled in a pizza served in 5 different kinds of cheese.
> Post Dinner: another bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats, 2 bags of chips, popcorn with butter, and a pepsi trunk.
> ICE CREAM ,BITCH!!!



Fixed.


----------



## Kotex

ha. Mines really just being broke.lol
But it's been like this for like a few years so hopefully when I get a job again I can go out and eat at Chili's or something.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Fixed.



dude, I don't live in the midwest, and I'm by far a fat american. I have a 30' waist. I can't even buy pants that fit me in this goddamn country.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> dude, I don't live in the midwest, and I'm by far a fat american. I have a 30' waist. I can't even buy pants that fit me in this goddamn country.



You need to embrace your culture man, here have some cake!!!


----------



## Desecrated

have a bucket of cake, topped with ice cream, whip cream and bacon.


----------



## Kotex

Bound said:


> dude, I don't live in the midwest, and I'm by far a fat american. I have a 30' waist. I can't even buy pants that fit me in this goddamn country.



lmao. That shit is so true. Actually most people I know my age are skinny. I've seen some plumpers though


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> You need to embrace your culture man, here have some cake!!!



 I do eat cake!!! I just choose not to live a sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I do eat cake!!! I just choose not to live a sedentary lifestyle.



If I where an american I would let myself go, completely, Just move to a trailer park, drink booze all day and don't eat anything under 7000 calories.


----------



## Kotex

As I've gotten older I've started to really not like cake or sweets at all.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> If I where an america I would let myself go, completely, Just move to a trailer park, drink and don't eat anything under 7000 calories.



I eat around 5k a day, but I work for a living... so I need it. I know there's an abundance of food here, but not all of us are glutonous, unthoughtfull, selfish twats.


----------



## Bound

Kotex said:


> As I've gotten older I've started to really not like cake or sweets at all.




I'm the same way...


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> As I've gotten older I've started to really not like cake or sweets at all.



I'm going in the opposite direction, I gain a pound everytime I see a cake, even thought I can't eat them, But that just makes me want them even more.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> As I've gotten older I've started to really not like cake or sweets at all.



that's why god invented potato chips and the Remington riffle, amen,


----------



## Bound

and on a sidenote, I think they did a study on primevil primate thinking vs higher order primate thinking, and one of the thought processes that a higher order animal is capable of is " there is an overabundance. So much so that I can share with my fellows and we all can survive and prosper" whereas the lower order mammal will horde selfishly to survive. That behaviour sound familiar?


----------



## Kotex

When I was doing my physical labor job awhile back, and I was eating like I do now. I like 20 something pounds in a month. I've lost about 10-11 lbs this past two weeks.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> and on a sidenote, I think they did a study on primevil primate thinking vs higher order primate thinking, and one of the thought processes that a higher order animal is capable of is " there is an overabundance. So much so that I can share with my fellows and we all can survive and prosper" whereas the lower order mammal will horde selfishly to survive. That behaviour sound familiar?



yes that's correct,


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> When I was doing my physical labor job awhile back, and I was eating like I do now. I like 20 something pounds in a month. I've lost about 10-11 lbs this past two weeks.



I've been working out everyday the last 2 months to loose some weight before summer. so far. my elbows are getting stronger.


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> I'm going in the opposite direction, I gain a pound everytime I see a cake, even thought I can't eat them, But that just makes me want them even more.






You sound like my dad.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> You sound like my dad.



You'd be surprised how close to the truth you are....


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> I've been working out everyday the last 2 months to loose some weight before summer. so far. my elbows are getting stronger.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I've been working out everyday the last 2 months to loose some weight before summer. so far. my elbows are getting stronger.




You should try making electrical termination for 40hrs a wk. Get yer popeye forearms in shape.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> If I where an american I would let myself go, completely, Just move to a trailer park, drink booze all day and don't eat anything under 7000 calories.



Why?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> You should try making electrical termination for 40hrs a wk. Get yer popeye forearms in shape.



what's that ?


----------



## Lee

Off to bed


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> what's that ?



Oh man, don't tell me you don't know who Popeye is?


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> Off to bed



g'night Mr. Lee.


----------



## Kotex

Lee said:


> Off to bed



Night man!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Why?



Why not  

I'm an american I can do what ever the hell I want, you don't want the terrorist to win do you son, that's right, now pass me that beer and tell your mom to start cooking some raccoon. 

Dear lord bless this meal, Ronald Reagen and the tv guide, amen.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Off to bed



good night!


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Why not
> 
> I'm an american I can do what ever the hell I want, you don't want the terrorist to win do you son, that's right, now pass me that beer and tell your mom to start cooking some raccoon.
> 
> Dear lord bless this meal, Ronald Reagen and the tv guide, amen.




God, what have our leaders done to us?


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Oh man, don't tell me you don't know who Popeye is?



Yeah I know who Popeye is but not what electrical termination is.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> God, what have our leaders done to us?



Hey, you elected them twice, kinda. maybe.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why not
> 
> I'm an american I can do what ever the hell I want, you don't want the terrorist to win do you son, that's right, now pass me that beer and tell your mom to start cooking some raccoon.
> 
> Dear lord bless this meal, Ronald Reagen and the tv guide, amen.



You're the perfect American already Jon.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I know who Popeye is but not what electrical termination is.



a mechanical means of making two wires functioning as one


well the lady is home, I'm off the bed


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> Hey, you elected them twice, kinda. maybe.



we actually have no say in that. The Electorate vote for the president. The popular vote is really just a tracking method, to compare.


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> a mechanical means of making two wires functioning as one
> 
> 
> well the lady is home, I'm off the bed


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're the perfect American already Jon.



Thank you, I think.


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> we actually have no say in that. The Electorate vote for the president. The popular vote is really just a tracking method, to compare.



Yep. 

Pretty soon we'll all have to sing patriotic songs while marching in unison.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> a mechanical means of making two wires functioning as one
> 
> 
> well the lady is home, I'm off the bed



bye!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Pretty soon we'll all have to sing patriotic songs while marching in unison.



I thought you already prayed to the flag every morning in school ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Pretty soon we'll all have to sing patriotic songs while marching in unison.



I'll pay a lot of money to see a bunch of midwesterns march. In rhythm.


----------



## Desecrated

I just want to point out that sweden is a horrible country and that all sweds are retarded, so that nobody thinks I'm sitting on high horses judging you.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought you already prayed to the flag every morning in school ?



Pledge to the flag or you're Communist!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just want to point out that sweden is a horrible country and that all sweds are retarded, so that nobody thinks I'm sitting on high horses judging you.



I'll take your women.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Pledge to the flag or you're Communist!!!!



Technically we are some form of Liberal Socialistic Parliamentary democracy


----------



## Desecrated

I've never owned a swedish flag, nor do I know anybody who has one.


----------



## Desecrated

But I know 4 different recipes for moonshine...


----------



## Zepp88

Breasts.


----------



## Zepp88

Why are you fascinated with american culture?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Why are you fascinated with american culture?



I like humans, all sorts of culture, odd behavior, psychology, sociology etc.
American culture is so wast that your bound to find some oddities from time to time.


----------



## Desecrated

In many cases america provides textbook answers for how to NOT do things, And I love that americans know that to, but still keep doing it,. 

And this sort of attitude is spreading, all over europe people are behaving more and more like americans, it's interesting.


----------



## Zepp88

I wouldn't call it interesting, I'd call it frustrating...





Humans....pffft..........I like some of them


----------



## Desecrated

I love humans in a odd way, if you look at a mass of people you will most likely want to kill them, but if you remove somebody from the mass and start talking with them you will almost everytime find them to be much more complex then you first thought, But in some cases it takes a little time.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Breasts.



where?


----------



## Desecrated

But I'm off for the night, it's 7 am in the morning and sleep might be a good idea


----------



## Zepp88

Bleh...I like some of them. 

I'm actually cool with anyone until further notice....


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> where?



Everywhere.


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm going to sleep. Good night all!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm going to sleep. Good night all!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I was watching america's next top model, from 2 years ago? 

all day


----------



## Zepp88

Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

GO FORTH AND DIE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff


hmm? that show rules okay


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> hmm? that show rules okay



For  purposes.


----------



## D-EJ915

alright


----------



## Zepp88

Rape.


----------



## Desecrated

I can't sleep


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

HI mike


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

Has pwner of things stopped by ?


----------



## Zepp88

Why can't you sleep?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Has pwner of things stopped by ?



 No.


----------



## daybean

that show is all about comedy, some of the shit they say and then theres the people who judge them, those are cartoon characters. have seen a couple and thats enough ego.


----------



## Desecrated

No idea, just isen't time yet i guess.


----------



## Desecrated

i want to be a cartoon too.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No.



strange girl


----------



## Zepp88

Sleep is a very good thing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sleep is a very good thing.



so I've heard. 

BTW you just hit 5600


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> so I've heard.
> 
> BTW you just hit 5600



Awhile ago yes.


----------



## daybean

hi, whats up, sleep...


----------



## Desecrated

life can be that way sometime


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> hi, whats up, sleep...



hi


----------



## daybean

yo..10 slinger


----------



## Desecrated

Only way to do it right.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> strange girl



Indeed.


----------



## daybean

weretalking music right?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> weretalking music right?



Filth.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> weretalking music right?



.......... yes .. of course.. .


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Filth.



Dani


----------



## daybean

ok just kidding, yeah i tryed a a bajosexto, something like yours but i dont know what to think about it, its great for tejano music but im always experimenting with these types of gear


----------



## Zepp88

Dani McFilthroy?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> ok just kidding, yeah i tryed a a bajosexto, something like yours but i dont know what to think about it, its great for tejano music but im always experimenting with these types of gear



Amplify it and play some meshuggah.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dani McFilthroy?



Dani filth, singer in cradle of filth.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Dani filth, singer in cradle of filth.



No shit


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No shit



You never know,


----------



## daybean

well there aucostic and i dont think they will get that heavy, the bass strings are mixed with regulars so i dont know what i can do with it. i played my friends bajo, hes in a texmex band.


----------



## Desecrated

a bajosexto is basically a 12-string nylon guitar right ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You never know,



Burritos.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> well there aucostic and i dont think they will get that heavy, the bass strings are mixed with regulars so i dont know what i can do with it. i played my friends bajo, hes in a texmex band.



piezo pickups, 

It will only get heavier if you hit both bass and treble strings, nice and fat sound.


----------



## Desecrated

He looks like "my name is earl"


----------



## daybean

well looking foward to playing it like that, never really though to use it to that extent.


----------



## Zepp88

BURRITO IST KRIEG!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

well the frets are huge and you really have to push down on the strings, not like a regulat 12 string.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> well looking foward to playing it like that, never really though to use it to that extent.



To me, music is just notes, you can play it on any instrument you want, of course people look at you a bit weird, but try to play rational gaze on a banjo sometime and you'll understand the greatness of that song and the timbre of the banjo at the same time


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

oolong indeed


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

to early


----------



## Zepp88

Wake the fuck up Jon.


----------



## ibznorange

wakedafuckup, backdafuckup
i found a way to combine the internet and science

zygotse.cx


----------



## Desecrated

I'm in zombie mood.


----------



## Desecrated

And I'm listening to Indian music, I''m halfway in a trance.


----------



## Desecrated

Hey, where are the mood icons ````?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna have to get gasstationdinner soon.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hey, where are the mood icons ````?



In Hillary Clintons vag. You can go get them if you want.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna have to get gasstationdinner soon.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Gas stations


----------



## Desecrated

arpeggios


----------



## Desecrated

Why does my hand turn dry when I'm sleepy ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why does my hand turn dry when I'm sleepy ?


----------



## Desecrated

No idea either.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, going to sleep attempt 2


----------



## Zepp88

Later Jon.


Gasstationdinner acquired.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



pfRPz?


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> pfRPz?



exactly


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> exactly


----------



## g3rmanium

BBBB


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> where?



Yes, where?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Everywhere.



Oh...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E''


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê{


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê}


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê$


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê/


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê%


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê@


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê<


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

777


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê|


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

R<


----------



## g3rmanium

R>


----------



## g3rmanium

R,


----------



## g3rmanium

R_


----------



## g3rmanium

R__-


----------



## g3rmanium

o__-


----------



## g3rmanium

Dßß


----------



## g3rmanium

C44


----------



## D-EJ915

hoo hah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Sweet, sweet love.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

75800!


----------



## Desecrated

happy


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sad


----------



## Bound

Moot


----------



## Bound

04


----------



## Bound

05


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

07


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

E for the ultimate maximum w1n of w1n's


----------



## amonb

fucker


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



FS?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E for the ultimate maximum w1n of w1n's



E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## LordOVchaoS

faskdjfksjdf


----------



## B Lopez

plop.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> post





LordOVchaoS said:


> faskdjfksjdf



Not a post.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

gummy bears


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Now I can't eat them. Or maybe I still can. I  the green ones the bestest.


----------



## B Lopez

Kitteh!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That one I shall call smoke kitty. He looks like he might lick you to death.


----------



## B Lopez

He would.


----------



## B Lopez

Internet stutter!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That last cat kinda scares me. Looks like the devil might possess him at any moment.


----------



## B Lopez

it's the same one 

he's one of my cats btw


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He looks a different color in the first one.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## B Lopez

Your E! shit is fucking gay, dude.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


>



LMAO.


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> Your E! shit is fucking gay, dude.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E;;


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


>



I think I remember that scene from 'Zombi Holocaust'.


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Poor yellow gummy bear. I think he needs me to go ahead and put him out of his misery


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Poor yellow gummy bear. I think he needs me to go ahead and put him out of his misery


----------



## g3rmanium

E_-


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Now I'm hungry


----------



## B Lopez

Then eat something


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

B Lopez said:


> Then eat something



Food is SATAN!!!! Not really, I think I can rummage up something to snack on.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, eat something. Like, uhm... Yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Food is SATAN!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Food is SATAN!!!! Not really, I think I can rummage up something to snack on.



I hate food atm 

Everything I want, I cant have.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

G*


----------



## g3rmanium

XX


----------



## g3rmanium

XxX


----------



## g3rmanium

xXx


----------



## g3rmanium

XxxxX


----------



## Randy

I want chickity-china, the chinese chicken.


----------



## g3rmanium

XXxXX


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I want chickity-china, the chinese chicken.



What did you say?


----------



## g3rmanium

wopp.


----------



## g3rmanium

G-


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff! 



ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

G³.


----------



## g3rmanium

G².


----------



## D-EJ915

DID SHE SCREAM, DID SHE CRY?!


----------



## Randy

Both, and neither. And everything. Squared times infinity.


----------



## D-EJ915

my friend katie is annoyed that I'm watching america's next top model again


----------



## Desecrated

poor jeff, he finally lost his mind


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> my friend katie is annoyed that I'm watching america's next top model again



I can't watch that show...


----------



## dream-thief

neither can I


----------



## Desecrated

I haven't watched tv in 2 years, nothing good comes from that evil box of hell.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> my friend katie is annoyed that I'm watching america's next top model again



Who can blame her?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Who can blame her?



Maybe La can?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## dream-thief

Fs


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> Fs



NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9,


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

75900!


----------



## Desecrated

Nice


----------



## Bound

woOt, almost thare!


----------



## Lee

Not really


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

lawl


----------



## Desecrated

hi guys


----------



## Lee

Hola senior


----------



## Desecrated

Hi junior


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm back


----------



## Desecrated

hi jeff


----------



## Lee

I'm going to bed. The book I'm reading for class almost put me to sleep


----------



## Desecrated

Bye Bye


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight <3 I'm going to bed also


----------



## Desecrated

I'm don't believe in beds.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Happy cat


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## amonb

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> gummy bears



mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

very much so


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E_-


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Splees




----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


>



TOUCHÉ.


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Splees

yes BIG *E* and when I say BIG E I MEAN....


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> yes BIG *E* and when I say BIG E I MEAN....



LMFAO.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

GE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Geä


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E+--


----------



## g3rmanium

e:


----------



## g3rmanium

eVent


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Thrashmanzac

we can't stop here, it's bat country...


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

gGo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Gg


----------



## g3rmanium

Ghh.


----------



## g3rmanium

-pfd.


----------



## g3rmanium

--Pd-


----------



## D-EJ915

zing


----------



## g3rmanium

_pd-_


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

C..


----------



## D-EJ915

yaaayayayayaaaaaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

C--


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

I'm at GAScon 1.


----------



## Groff

Must. Have. BKP.


----------



## Groff

It's getting close to 3 weeks without a 7 string bridge pickup.


----------



## Groff

I'm going mad.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## Groff

I also want my 5150 II fixed >.<


----------



## Groff

But that shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La, Chris?



Yes, La. :yesla:


----------



## g3rmanium

As in La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Yes, La. :yesla:


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> As in La?



La!


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54268-2-one-day.html#post989250


----------



## g3rmanium

'La


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54268-2-one-day.html#post989250



I la'd.


----------



## Splees

TheMissing said:


> I also want my 5150 II fixed >.<


what's up with it?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I la'd.



Apparently not enough to thank it.


----------



## Groff

Splees said:


> what's up with it?



The story went that the previous owner "Went for a smoke break and then it didn't work" but a more likely story is that something got spilled on it. The fuses saved it. Nothing burnt up. When my tech fired it up with new fuses they burned right up. So now we gotta find what went bad that's blowing the fuses. (And it's not the tubes, we tested it tubeless under a safety load.)


----------



## Groff

To clarify, I bought the head broken for $325 and am having it fixed.


----------



## Splees

ah that's kind of a bummer except for getting it at such a great price.


----------



## g3rmanium

CCC


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Apparently not enough to thank it.



 Happy now?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

G..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

76000!


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Happy now?


----------



## Groff

gg


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And apparently no posts


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

donde estas mis pantelones?!


----------



## Groff

Lionel Ritchie!


----------



## Groff

Paul Simon!


----------



## Groff

Garsed and Helmrich!


----------



## Groff

Rock and ZaZa!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> donde estas mis pantelones?!



Yo tengo un pollo en mis pantelones.


----------



## Groff

Sam and Max!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yo tengo un pollo en mis pantelones.



...


----------



## Groff

I had to Babel Fish that one... I don't speak spanish.


...yet.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Everyone needs a chicken in their pants.


----------



## Groff

As part of my History Degree, I'm required to take 4 semesters of SPANISH.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Everyone needs a chicken in their pants.



I cooked some chicken yesterday, on the Grill.

Then mixed it in with some marinara sauce and pasta.


Have I ever mentioned I LOVE to cook?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am pretty fluent in Spanish and semi-fluent in Italian. 

I love to cook too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am pretty fluent in Spanish and semi-fluent in Italian.
> 
> I love to cook too.



I'd love to learn to speak polish, as that's my heritage.
And cooking is one of my hobbies. It's pretty much WoW, Cooking, and playing guitar.


----------



## Groff

I can has La?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## MF_Kitten

my Agile´s travel:

Lebanon, New Hampshire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Memphis, Tennessee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Paris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oslo Airport, Gardermoen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and then the final stop will be ME


----------



## Lee

Que?


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Randy

Get in my belly.


----------



## Lee

Fat Bastard!


----------



## Lee

Baby. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Lee

Baby. The other other white meat.


----------



## Randy

Baby. Let's make a baby.


----------



## Lee

You're on your own there.


----------



## Lee

I just got a spam email that said "Get interest in Britney by upsizing your spear"

Uhh, no thanks


----------



## Desecrated

babies and spears, this is turning out to be a good day.


----------



## Lee

A weird one at that


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I just got a spam email that said "Get interest in Britney by upsizing your spear"
> 
> Uhh, no thanks





I'll take 10.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I'll take 10.



It was in the spam folder so it got automatically nuked, so you'll have to get them yourself


----------



## Randy

*goes to check bulk folder


----------



## Lee

Speaking of which, Gmail's spam filter rules


----------



## Desecrated

apparently so does hotmails spam filter, I haven't gotten a spam mail in 2 years.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating banana


----------



## Lee




----------



## MF_Kitten

i can´t wait for my agile much longer... not that it has taken a long time, and not that i´ll have to wait alot more... but it´s in the damn country, and so i know it´s sooo close to me! 

and also, the Sherman neck will probably murder me with the waiting once i know it´s been shipped


----------



## Groff

MF_Kitten said:


> i can´t wait for my agile much longer... not that it has taken a long time, and not that i´ll have to wait alot more... but it´s in the damn country, and so i know it´s sooo close to me!
> 
> and also, the Sherman neck will probably murder me with the waiting once i know it´s been shipped



You don't need to tell me about GAS...
I've gone over two weeks without a bridge pickup in the 7 string.


----------



## D-EJ915

googly goo


----------



## Groff

It's almost cruel.


----------



## Groff

nya


----------



## Desecrated

MF_Kitten said:


> i can´t wait for my agile much longer... not that it has taken a long time, and not that i´ll have to wait alot more... but it´s in the damn country, and so i know it´s sooo close to me!
> 
> and also, the Sherman neck will probably murder me with the waiting once i know it´s been shipped



I know how you feel. My guitar is somewhere in sweden being shipped around too.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> You don't need to tell me about GAS...
> I've gone over two weeks without a bridge pickup in the 7 string.



That does suck, but you can at least still play on the guitar,


----------



## Lee

That's how I feel about my BKP's  All in due time


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> That's how I feel about my BKP's  All in due time



Wait, Hold on,

Is everybody in the 100k crew waiting for something to be shipped or arrive ?


----------



## D-EJ915

gooo...in you....


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> gooo...in you....



Okay


----------



## Desecrated

Jeff 

Do you have any plans on getting a 8-string esp?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Wait, Hold on,
> 
> Is everybody in the 100k crew waiting for something to be shipped or arrive ?



At least four of us are


----------



## D-EJ915

no, I don't, especially since the shape they come in blows donkey dick


----------



## D-EJ915

but I don't want one anyway


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> That does suck, but you can at least still play on the guitar,



I've got a new bridge for it (tonepros), plus i'm gonna polish it, and polish the frets as well. So I kinda wanna do it in one fell swoop. It's not tuned up at the moment.

I can play my 6er, but man is that schecter 7 string neck so much more comfortable than any 6 string neck.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Wait, Hold on,
> 
> Is everybody in the 100k crew waiting for something to be shipped or arrive ?



And I think most of us are waiting for Jeffycakes outfit to arrive.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And I think most of us are waiting for Jeffycakes outfit to arrive.



true


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I've got a new bridge for it (tonepros), plus i'm gonna polish it, and polish the frets as well. So I kinda wanna do it in one fell swoop. It's not tuned up at the moment.
> 
> I can play my 6er, but man is that schecter 7 string neck so much more comfortable than any 6 string neck.



I know that felling, schecter are just so darn nice.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> no, I don't, especially since the shape they come in blows donkey dick



Yeah, we really need some star/flower/butterfly/dolphin shaped 8-string guitar.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, we really need some star/flower/butterfly/dolphin shaped 8-string guitar.



There was a daisy rock guitar with a purple see-thru finish, I thought It was kinda smexy. Then I realized it was a daisy rock...


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Double Post


----------



## Kakaka

Hard thing.


----------



## Groff

Double Post


----------



## Groff

Double Post


----------



## Groff

Double Post


----------



## Groff

Double Post


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> There was a daisy rock guitar with a purple see-thru finish, I thought It was kinda smexy. Then I realized it was a daisy rock...



I really really wanted the butterfly short scale guitar, then string it up with a garry goodman string and go nuts.


----------



## Desecrated

Kakaka said:


> Hard thing.



I'll take 2 !!


----------



## Kakaka

Does it automerge doubleposts?


----------



## Groff

OMG h4x!


----------



## Groff

Kakaka said:


> Does it automerge doubleposts?



If you're not a sponsor, yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Kakaka said:


> Does it automerge doubleposts?



yes, only people who are contributors can doublepost with out being merged.


----------



## Desecrated

I got sniped :/


----------



## Groff

Of course, you still can't post the same thing twice in a 5 minute time frame. But you can go back and edit posts so they're the same.


----------



## Groff

pwnt


----------



## Groff

I tried getting us , but I haven't gotten a response. 

Can't say I didn't try.


----------



## Groff

I went about it the right way this time too


----------



## Groff

<---- Wrong way.


----------



## Groff

But the right way didn't work either, so meh...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I tried getting us , but I haven't gotten a response.
> 
> Can't say I didn't try.



that's because you post in this thread, it's like social suicide, nobody listen to you if you post here.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> that's because you post in this thread, it's like social suicide, nobody listen to you if you post here.



Yeah I know.

It's not fair.


----------



## Groff

Balls...


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> Balls...



I'll take two!

...Oh wait...


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I'll take two!
> 
> ...Oh wait...



nothing wrong with 2 more.


----------



## Randy

Marshall Series 9000 Preamp... anybody familiar?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> that's because you post in this thread, it's like social suicide, nobody listen to you if you post here.





yes, we of the 100k thread are the outcasts


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> yes, we of the 100k thread are the outcasts



PWNER OF THINGS

Where have you been ?


----------



## Randy

Case in point: No 100K social group.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Case in point: No 100K social group.



case in point. Odd bans for everyone.


----------



## Desecrated

case in point; members being gangjumped by the mod teams for making jokes.


----------



## Desecrated

case in point; no free bananas


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> case in point. Odd bans for everyone.





Desecrated said:


> case in point; members being gangjumped by the mod teams for making jokes.





Desecrated said:


> case in point; no free bananas



Indeed. All valid points.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> case in point; members being gangjumped by the mod teams for making jokes.



This is usually how it goes:

 ->  ->  ->


----------



## Groff

Of course i'll probably get banned for that. XD


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Please don't


----------



## Groff

Have some bananas


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> PWNER OF THINGS
> 
> Where have you been ?



HELLO  

I am fine, how are you? Im glad I caught you on here



TheMissing said:


> This is usually how it goes:
> 
> ->  ->  ->


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> HELLO
> 
> I am fine, how are you? Im glad I caught you on here



I'm fine, I had bananas before.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Of course i'll probably get banned for that. XD



 !


----------



## Desecrated

well Chris it is your turn to get banned. So take it like a man, and whine


----------



## Randy

Blorb


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> well Chris it is your turn to get banned. So take it like a man, and whine



oh nooos! 



Desecrated said:


> I'm fine, I had bananas before.



Bananas are good for you.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> well Chris it is your turn to get banned. So take it like a man, and whine



Hush, you. 



I can see it now...
"Reason for ban: La!"


----------



## Groff

[action=TheMissing]runs and hides[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Hush, you.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now...
> "Reason for ban: La!"



That is the appropriate way, yes.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> [action=TheMissing]runs and hides[/action]



Call mike and see if you can hide in his truck for a couple of days.


----------



## Randy

If I was a mod, when I perma-banned someone, I'd send them a picture of my testicles. Written upon them them would be the phrase "Me+Your Mom=You"


----------



## Groff

You know, that last post took FOREVER to send on my computer.... I thought I got banned for a second there and it was confusing the server.


----------



## Desecrated

But to more cheerful subjects, we are closing in on 80k


----------



## Groff

Indeed.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> But to more cheerful subjects, we are closing in on 80k



YAY!


----------



## Randy

an apparently judas


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> an apparently judas



Priest


----------



## Desecrated

The metal version of the game "marco polo" would be screaming "judas, priest".


----------



## Desecrated

Judas!​


----------



## Groff

Let's see what I gots in my photo bucket...


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Judas!​



priest!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> priest!



judas!​


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> judas!​



Priest!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Priest!



Judas!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Me at the Hibachi...


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> Judas!



You sank my battleship!


----------



## Desecrated

I need to hit the showers, bye.


----------



## Groff

Ah yes, the 100k Fonz


----------



## Randy

_2003, I pray for God they people make the right decision
I don't wanna war. I just wanna peace. Stop the war. Check this.
I hope my black brothers feel the same like me
Dre, Snoop, Puff, L, Tupac Shakur, rest in peace. 
He was the best. My respect (yeee, c'mon)_​


----------



## Groff

O Rly?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

MOAR TAGS!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

And Apparently Capitalized First Letters


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

and apparantly bad speling


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> and apparantly bad speling



:drinkmead:


----------



## Groff

Blarg


----------



## Randy

Flood the town.


----------



## Desecrated

New and fresh like a rose.


----------



## Randy

Make sure to wash behind your ears, or you'll grow potatoes.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>




Thats my new religion.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Make sure to wash behind your ears, or you'll grow potatoes.



yes mom


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> yes mom



Kinky.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Kinky.



Apparently this thread is perverted


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> yes mom


----------



## D-EJ915

wazaoo


----------



## Desecrated

kazoo


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> yes mom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Desecrated

I still haven't recovered since nerina om non non nomed me.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I still haven't recovered since nerina om non non nomed me.


----------



## Randy

Oh my dog
Oh long John
Oh long Johnson
Oh Don Piano
All the live long day


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I still haven't recovered since nerina om non non nomed me.


OM NOM NOM!!! <33 >W<


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo~~~


----------



## Randy

Rock n' Roll Hoochy Koo


----------



## Desecrated

Yo deh ley i ho !!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Nerina

oh my......


----------



## D-EJ915

amazing bananas


----------



## Nerina

where?!


----------



## Randy

I am the world's most amazing banana thief.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to combine growl singing with yodel.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> where?!



Do you really want to know


----------



## Nerina

yes


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I want to combine growl singing with yodle.



I think Jonathan Davis tried that already...


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I think Jonathan Davis tried that already...



Seriously ???


----------



## Blood Tempest

bewbz


----------



## Randy

Blood Tempest said:


> bewbz



Trim demz'


----------



## Nerina

????


----------



## Randy

Questionable content, all around.


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Questionable content, all around.



Yes!!!


----------



## B Lopez

best smiley ever


----------



## Nerina

Fail Momments :


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> Fail Momments :




holy crap


----------



## Nerina

marrigage proposal fail......





another one........


----------



## B Lopez

oh fuck.

the commentators made the second one  

then they give him a beer


----------



## Nerina

poor bastard


----------



## Desecrated

failing is hard


----------



## Nerina

more ownage :


----------



## Desecrated

I like the simple things in life.


----------



## B Lopez

At least he won't have to buy another ring next time


----------



## Nerina

penguin having a blast:


----------



## Desecrated

penguins and wolfs, what great creatures.


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Nerina

i love how penguins walk lol


----------



## Desecrated

tjugo


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> i love how penguins walk lol



I can do that for you :wub


----------



## Desecrated

tjutvå


----------



## Desecrated

tjugotre


----------



## Desecrated

tjufem


----------



## Desecrated

tjugosex


----------



## Desecrated

tjugosju


----------



## Desecrated

tjuåtta


----------



## Desecrated

tjunio


----------



## Desecrated

trettio

nu ni era jävlar rör vi på oss


----------



## Desecrated

trettio

nu ni era jävlar rör vi på oss


----------



## Desecrated

trettioett


----------



## Desecrated

trettiotvå


----------



## Desecrated

trettiotre

Det var då fan att vi ska ha så långa siffror, vi måste börja förkorta dom någon dag.


----------



## Nerina

guess what people? the internet is really for porn:


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I like the simple things in life.



taht always happens the first time lol, and also if the ramp is soaked from it raining for like a week straight


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> taht always happens the first time lol, and also if the ramp is soaked from it raining for like a week straight



Thats why you skate instead of inlines.


----------



## D-EJ915

400 BABIES!!


----------



## Desecrated

trettionio


----------



## Desecrated

fyrtio


----------



## Desecrated

fyrtiotvå


----------



## Desecrated

öööö vars fan var jag nu igen då

jo fan; 

fyrtiotre


----------



## Desecrated

fyrtiofyra


----------



## Desecrated

sieben ausch dinkelidonkeli bottle ward.


----------



## Nerina

halloween funnies


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

Hi Lee


----------



## Desecrated

Hi junior


----------



## Lee

Hi senior


----------



## Desecrated

femtio


----------



## Lee

hey Nerina


----------



## Nerina

Hey Des :









Lee said:


> hey Nerina



whats cooking Lee?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Hey Des :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats cooking Lee?



apparently not chicken.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Hey Des :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats cooking Lee?



I wish I could cook myself a tofu chicken sandwich  But I'm at school, so I had my customary peanut butter and jelly dinner 

How about you?


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWRARRR!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I wish I could cook myself a tofu chicken sandwich  But I'm at school, so I had my customary peanut butter and jelly dinner
> 
> How about you?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Repost, just because it's so awesome.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Lee

Yeah, this weeks have been exactly that; depressing


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Yeah, this weeks have been exactly that; depressing


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



The comics that is. I've actually been having a good past few weeks


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> The comics that is. I've actually been having a good past few weeks



I can still hug you right ?


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> The comics that is. I've actually been having a good past few weeks




In that case I dont have to feel sorry for you, I already feel sorry for myself, and one person at a time is enough


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I can still hug you right ?



Of course


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> In that case I dont have to feel sorry for you, I already feel sorry for myself, and one person at a time is enough



Oh damn


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Of course



Excellent...

:creepyoldgrampysmiley:


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Excellent...
> 
> :creepyoldgrampysmiley:


----------



## Desecrated

not really evil, more creppy and perverted old grampy smiley


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

301


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## playstopause

FOUI


----------



## playstopause

FOUIIIIIIII


----------



## playstopause

FOUIII II I II III III


----------



## Desecrated

Hey playstop


----------



## playstopause

fouiiii iii iii iiii i i


----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

Hey hey, ho ho.


----------



## playstopause

fouiii ii ii i i i i i i i ii


----------



## playstopause

fou iiiiiiiiiiiii II iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii i i i i i i iiii ii i i


----------



## playstopause

foui i i.


----------



## playstopause

Now...


----------



## playstopause

That was...


----------



## playstopause

awesome.


----------



## playstopause

wasn't it?


----------



## playstopause

Ok.


----------



## playstopause

Bye now.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

bye


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

Adios


----------



## playstopause

verthehillsandfaraway:


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 76,322
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 21,833
D-EJ915 11,171
Desecrated 7,813
TheMissing 4,298
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,564
Naren 2,780
Lee 2,774
playstopause 1,367
Randy 1,259
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## playstopause

Lee said:


> Adios





Ad-os.


----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 76,322
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 21,833
> D-EJ915 11,171
> Desecrated 7,813
> TheMissing 4,298
> Alpo 3,656
> Zepp88 3,564
> Naren 2,780
> Lee 2,774
> playstopause 1,367
> Randy 1,259
> arnoroth661 1,189



EPIC WIN!


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


>


----------



## Lee

8th


----------



## Lee

I'll fix that


----------



## Lee

Like say, now


----------



## Lee

so here we go


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

Eß


----------



## Lee

E©


----------



## Lee

E&#730;


----------



## Lee

E&#8747;


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Lee

E&#8730;


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Lee

Eå


----------



## playstopause

^

That's cute.


----------



## Lee

E`


----------



## playstopause

^

That's cute.


----------



## Lee

E¡


----------



## Lee

E&#8482;


----------



## playstopause

Wow, what's up with that.


----------



## Lee

E£


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow, what's up with that.


----------



## Lee

E¢


----------



## Lee

E&#8734;


----------



## Desecrated

my penis


----------



## Lee

E§


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> my penis



goes on for &#8734;?


----------



## Lee

E¶


----------



## Lee

E&#8226;


----------



## Lee

Eª


----------



## Lee

Eº


----------



## Lee

E&#8800;


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> goes on for &#8734;?



No, but I wanted playstoppause, to post, ¨that's cute, so I could print it at work and hang it on the door.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> No, but I wanted playstoppause, to post, ¨that's cute, so I could print it at work and hang it on the door.


----------



## Lee

E&#339;


----------



## Lee

E&#8721;


----------



## Lee

E´


----------



## Lee

E®


----------



## Lee

E&#8224;


----------



## Lee

Now if I could just figure out how to invert that cross....


----------



## Lee

E¥


----------



## Lee

E¨


----------



## Lee

E&#710;


----------



## Lee

Eø


----------



## Lee

E&#960;


----------



## Lee

E&#8220;


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> No, but I wanted playstoppause, to post, ¨that's cute, so I could print it at work and hang it on the door.



That's cute.


----------



## Lee

E&#8216;


----------



## Lee

E«


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That's cute.



EPic lulz


----------



## Lee

Alright, I think that's good for now.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> EPic lulz


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 76,380
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 21,833
D-EJ915 11,171
Desecrated 7,817
TheMissing 4,298
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,564
*Lee 2,815*
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,379
Randy 1,259
arnoroth661 1,189


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> That's cute.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

400


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Desecrated

older brother rules !!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> new page!



got any siblings ?


----------



## D-EJ915

>__>;


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> got any siblings ?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## Azathoth43

01010011011001010111011001100101011011100010000001110011011101000111001001101001011011100110011100100000010001000110111101110100001000000100111101110010011001110010000001010010011101010110110001100101011100110010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000110110101101111011011010110110101100001
01010011011001010111011001100101011011100010000001110011011101000111001001101001011011100110011100100000010001000110111101110100001000000100111101110010011001110010000001010010011101010110110001100101011100110010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000110110101101111011011010110110101100001
01010011011001010111011001100101011011100010000001110011011101000111001001101001011011100110011100100000010001000110111101110100001000000100111101110010011001110010000001010010011101010110110001100101011100110010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000110110101101111011011010110110101100001

01000101011000010111010000100000011011010110111101110010011001010010000001101011011010010111010001110100011001010110111001110011


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Azathoth43

01100101011000010111010000100000011100000111010101110011011100110111100100100000011011110111

01010011011101000110111101110000001000000110000101110101011101000110111101101101011001010111001001100111011010010110111001100111001000000110100101110100011100110010000001101110011011110111010000100000011000010010000001100100011011110111010101100010011011000110010100100000011100000110111101110011011101000010000100100001001000010010000100100001


*a special message for you...*


010000100110010100100000011100110111010101110010011001
010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011100100110
100101101110011010110010000001111001011011110111010101
110010001000000100111101110110011000010110110001110100
01101001011011100110010100101110


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Wait, Hold on,
> 
> Is everybody in the 100k crew waiting for something to be shipped or arrive ?



No, I picked up two Haglöfs pullovers today so I'm not waiting for anything.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And I think most of us are waiting for Jeffycakes outfit to arrive.



true


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> true



true


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> goes on for &#8734;?



&#8734;+1


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> EPIC WIN!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Bound

that there's a lot of E.


----------



## g3rmanium

F..


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> that there's a lot of E.



NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

and D&#9824;


----------



## Groff

01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110011 01101111 00101100 00100000 01001100 01100001 00101110


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Chris, hello Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

And also E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

hhh


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

VVV


----------



## g3rmanium

V\/V


----------



## g3rmanium

\/v\/


----------



## g3rmanium

BbbB


----------



## g3rmanium

BbdD


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

O hai!


----------



## Azathoth43

VW


----------



## playstopause

*POST!!!!*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

o hai Chris.


----------



## Groff

Perhaps


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> o hai Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

bLa??


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Lee!


----------



## Lee

How's it going Johann?


----------



## Azathoth43

playstopause said:


> *POST!!!!*



It's whats for dinner.



g3rmanium said:


> bLa??



i agree


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

Hey Chris. Hey Lee. Hey Johann.


----------



## Groff

And apparently no post.


----------



## Randy

Running full speed, and then diving into a wood chipper head first is not a good idea, mate.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> How's it going Johann?



Gut, ich trink grad mein erstes Augustiner in meinem Leben (erstaunlich, da ich schon länger in München wohne ) und es ist gut. Tolle goldene Farbe.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Gut, ich trink grad mein erstes Augustiner in meinem Leben (erstaunlich, da ich schon länger in München wohne ) und es ist gut. Tolle goldene Farbe.





What a GREAT story.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> What a GREAT story.



Deutsch, Arschloch, sprichst du es?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Deutsch, Arschloch, sprichst du es?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Groff

And apparently no posts


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Unfortunately, no.


----------



## g3rmanium

HHH.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

dd.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## HammerAndSickle

hay guyz wats goin on in dis thread lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

HammerAndSickle said:


> hay guyz wats goin on in dis thread lol



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Randy

HammerAndSickle said:


> hay guyz wats goin on in dis thread lol



OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

Make money, slap hoes, spend money, acquire rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

G%


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Make money, slap hoes, spend money, acquire rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

G&[


----------



## Randy

Lifeless corpse


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## Randy

BREAKOUT!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm sick


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Discombobulation


----------



## Randy

It's because you shaved your beard. Grow it back, and Odin will restore your health.

On my way home. Later d00ds, and d00dettes.


----------



## D-EJ915

zeemba actually that was like 5 days ago


----------



## Desecrated

morning!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> morning!



Evening!


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54487-iphone-delay-parody.html


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Discombobulation



Discombobulator


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> acquire rep.



Not in OT anymore.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Evening!



Well it's technically night here, so I will allow it


----------



## playstopause

FOuui.


----------



## playstopause

FOuiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FOuiiiii.



Well, it depends. Let's say "sometimes".


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well, it depends. Let's say "sometimes".



I will also have to agree with this... For the worst or the better.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I will also have to agree with this... For the worst or the better.



But also, it misses something..., NO?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> But also, it misses something..., NO?



Yeah. I say we need something dramatic.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yeah. I say we need something dramatic.



Like a cheerfull change?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Not in OT anymore.



????


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Like a cheerfull change?



No.

A wind of change.


----------



## playstopause

_*I follow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 
An August summer night 
Soldiers passing by 
Listening to the wind of change 

The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change 

Chorus: 
Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

Walking down the street 
Distant memories 
Are buried in the past forever 

I fallow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

The wind of change blows straight 
Into the face of time 
Like a stormwind that will ring 
The freedom bell for peace of mind 
Let your balalaika sing 
What my guitar wants to say 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change*_


----------



## Blood Tempest

_*LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!!!!*_


----------



## D-EJ915

tataaa


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> _*LET'S GO FLYERS, LET'S GO!!!!*_



HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> ????


----------



## Desecrated

Have they turned off rep system in the off topic section ?


----------



## playstopause

Wind of change. 'nuff said.


----------



## playstopause

FOuiiii i.


----------



## playstopause

FOuiiiii i i i .


----------



## playstopause

1-2 / 1-2


----------



## playstopause

FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

WIND OF CHANGE!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

POst It REal GOod!!!!! 1


----------



## playstopause

FOu deeee lla pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiii.


----------



## Zepp88

Items.


----------



## playstopause

I love rock'N'roll.


----------



## playstopause

so put another dime in the jukebox baby.


----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

WHEN I RULE YOU!!!


----------



## Groff

When then demon is destroyed...
You have only reached the beginning...


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## playstopause

Fa la-la la-la, la-la la-la.


----------



## D-EJ915

this thread takes so much longer to load than the rest


----------



## playstopause

Agreed.


Biiiiiiiiiiig time.


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no bandwidth.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

kelloggs?


----------



## Desecrated

not yet


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

bunny


----------



## Zepp88

Yes. Bunny.


----------



## Desecrated

yes, yes


----------



## Zepp88

Yes. Yes?


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Zepp88

YOU LET SHARKS IN HERE? WTF?!


----------



## B Lopez

CHOMP!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Smurfs.


----------



## Nerina

Smurfs are short


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Smurfs are short



NERINA!!!!!!! NOM!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> NERINA!!!!!!! NOM!



[action=Nerina]grabs Zepp........*NOM NOM NOM NOM*[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]grabs Zepp........*NOM NOM NOM NOM*[/action]



Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crap I'll BRB.......hopefully 


Dont let the rabbits eat you while Im gone


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Crap I'll BRB.......hopefully
> 
> 
> Dont let the rabbits eat you while Im gone



Be back soon damnit!  I'm missing the nights of MADNESSSSSS!! 

The rabbits are good, no nomming, watch out for sharks though...


----------



## Desecrated

Nooooos come back !


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

5*777*


----------



## Zepp88

1237777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777774


----------



## Desecrated

läppsyl


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

GOBLINS!!!!


----------



## daybean

whats up, once again?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> whats up, once again?



GOBLINS!!!!!


----------



## daybean

alright, you guys want some alone time..


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> alright, you guys want some alone time..



NO GERBILS!!!


----------



## daybean

i dont follow or how come across something i dont know about...burrito anyone?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> i dont follow or how come across something i dont know about...burrito anyone?



Possibly, what kind of burritos are these are where did you get them? Burritos and rare and valuable in this land, you must have traveled to the outside world, what is it like there?


----------



## daybean

these will blow your mind hole, mind you. down the street


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> these will blow your mind hole, mind you. down the street



You speak insanity...there are no streets here, just an endless cluster of culs de sac.


----------



## daybean

....?....?....what do you speak of?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> ....?....?....what do you speak of?



Why do you come here? To tease us with the delights of the outer world? That place is pure madness. We're happy here.


----------



## daybean

we're happy, yes maybee.. yes your right i will leave now...i will bring back all that has been lost, ....oh, and your stinky burrito.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> we're happy, yes maybee.. yes your right i will leave now...i will bring back all that has been lost, ....oh, and your stinky burrito.



Leave the Gerbils, Jon likes those.


Take these with you.

      

They will help with your encounter with the Leons


----------



## daybean

ooooooooooooo.k. i will use them...with the leons...but its to late...for they have grow week and can no longer fight...oh god, gooooooooooddd!!!


----------



## Zepp88

The Leons love pancakes, they will eat the pancakes whilst you slip by unharmed...I thought this was common knowledge.

Don't worry about the bunnies, the Leons like them because they bring pancakes, the bunnies will return me to unharmed.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.



FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Zepp88

I see that your brain has been vaporized Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Traveling at such velocity the brain would surely liquify.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I see that your brain has been vaporized Johann.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Gestern hab ich ein Augustiner getrunken.


----------



## g3rmanium

ggg!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gestern hab ich ein Augustiner getrunken.



Ja? Schmeckts?


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja? Schmeckts?



Ja, sehr lecker.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, sehr lecker.



Ich hab es nie getrunken.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

GG.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> GG.



Game Gear?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich hab es nie getrunken.



Schade.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Schade.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Game Gear?



Nein.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein.



Spiel.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Spiel.



Nein.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein.



Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

G--


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.



Nein. ​


----------



## Zepp88

Nein?


----------



## GuitarG2

n00bilicious n00bs!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

GuitarG2 said:


> n00bilicious n00bs!


----------



## g3rmanium

BBB


----------



## D-EJ915

dead babies


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> dead babies



On your FTP?


----------



## D-EJ915

shut the FUCK UP!!! god I hate dogs, the fucking dog of the people behind us is barking :GRR: lol


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> shut the FUCK UP!!! god I hate dogs, the fucking dog of the people behind us is barking :GRR: lol


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

argh


----------



## D-EJ915

fucking dog


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

|l|


----------



## Forresterc

Squirels as big as dogs...


----------



## g3rmanium

|||


----------



## g3rmanium

|l|


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> shut the FUCK UP!!! god I hate dogs, the fucking dog of the people behind us is barking :GRR: lol


----------



## g3rmanium

YYYyy


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

La..


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La?



La!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

La--


----------



## Mogwaii

hairclips!


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mogwaii said:


> hairclips!


----------



## Groff

And apparently no Randy


----------



## Groff

And apparently no TheMissing


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no La.


----------



## g3rmanium

J!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no La.



E...


----------



## Groff

FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Groff

Whatever that means...


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54513-titty-bear.html


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54513-titty-bear.html



LMAO nice one!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.



FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii. FOu de la pouoiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

la!


----------



## g3rmanium

76666!


----------



## g3rmanium

G..


----------



## g3rmanium

T..


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> 76666!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>



E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

banana


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

8794648494


----------



## Lee

pyaw


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Gaytarded.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Baby making factory.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Enditol


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

GIBFEST! :rawr:


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



A fail so epic, it just might be a win.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lawls


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



It's like a crop circle... But epic.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



o_0 That's gotta hurt to bend that way.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

I La'd


----------



## Groff

Moar tags!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

loktide said:


>


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



Win!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

You know, now that you changed your forum name to "Randy" I keep thinking of Donnie Baker from the bob and tom show "Shut up RANDY!"


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## mediaguitarist




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



OW!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> You know, now that you changed your forum name to "Randy" I keep thinking of Donnie Baker from the bob and tom show "Shut up RANDY!"



People always tell me to shut up.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



 If I could, i'd rep you.

That's some funny shit!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> People always tell me to shut up.



I don't


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I don't



And also, La.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> If I could, i'd rep you.
> 
> That's some funny shit!


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> And also, La.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Randy

What's up with that? No repping people in 100k anymore?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

T-i-d-d-y!

Tiddy bear!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> What's up with that? No repping people in 100k anymore?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> What's up with that? No repping people in 100k anymore?



In all of OT.

Probably because of this thread I'd imagine.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>



Pretentious.


----------



## D-EJ915

yes, empty it


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

E.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



The girl that throws the punch kinda looks like hitler.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

NYC.Smitelli.com - Trigger and Freewheel (A friends webcomic)


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

NYC.Smitelli.com - Trigger and Freewheel (A friends webcomic)


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



Ah, Memories.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

I pledge allegiance to _that!_


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Celiak.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


ha


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Little person baby oil fighting FTW!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## mediaguitarist




----------



## Lee




----------



## mediaguitarist

YouTube - Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## mediaguitarist

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lvU-DislkI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Aaaaand I'm spent.


----------



## Randy

That was quite a workout, indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

Nicely done.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


lol


----------



## Randy

I lol'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Groff

I la'd


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## Randy

:domomakebabies:


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Randy

That guy working at the hair salon is a raging domo.


----------



## Groff

Domosexual?


----------



## Groff

Copulate with the woman gender, accumulate monetary gains.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Domosexual?





TheMissing said:


> Copulate with the woman gender, accumulate monetary gains.



Both of these things are true, and good.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Fornicate with angry females, aquire national currency.


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> POST!



Hai Nerina!
Long time since we posted at the same time!

Pwn anything lately?


----------



## Randy

Fornicate with a monkey bladder, eat a rock the size of your head


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

rofl my waffle


----------



## Nerina

POST POST


----------



## Randy

NUBILE


----------



## Groff

POST POST POST


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

OM NOM NOM NOM NUBILE NOM


----------



## Groff

And apparently no balls


----------



## Groff

:noballs:


----------



## Randy

Fun Knee Az Fuq


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I La'd



I E'd


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



And also, E


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> What's up with that? No repping people in 100k anymore?



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



I LOL'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



E


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Haha, pwnt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Bound

E


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> I LOL'd.


it's funny because it's obviously actually a tongue and somebody put a "bottle" into the picture


----------



## MF_Kitten

waiting sucks...


so listen to my new clip in the recording forum!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!


----------



## Psychoface




----------



## D-EJ915

KILLERS!!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Jon.


----------



## Zepp88

WORK


----------



## Desecrated

Dam your work


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Dam your work



Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Desecrated

Just to preserve it for future generations.


----------



## Zepp88

Welcome to McDonalds, can I take your order?


----------



## D-EJ915

file:///home/yue/Documents/business_plan.txt


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> file:///home/yue/Documents/business_plan.txt



Yes?


----------



## Desecrated

it's the answer to life,.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> it's the answer to life,.



Get drunk and eat cheetos?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Get drunk and eat cheetos?



Nope that little part wen they try to rap that was included in all the boybands songs from the 90ths.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nope that little part wen they try to rap that was included in all the boybands songs from the 90ths.



The number one reason why there should be nuclear holocaust?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The number one reason why there should be nuclear holocaust?



no no no, if you open your mind you'll notice that the meaning of life is reveled.


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

Schecter


----------



## Desecrated

are


----------



## Desecrated

nice


----------



## Desecrated

guitars


----------



## Desecrated

you should


----------



## Desecrated

buy one


----------



## Desecrated

or two


----------



## Desecrated

This is not


----------



## Desecrated

A subliminal


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> no no no, if you open your mind you'll notice that the meaning of life is reveled.



Gay ^


----------



## Desecrated

message


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Gay ^



yes being gay is the meaning to life.


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

Svenskt uppslagsord
bud budet bud buden subst. 
meddelande, budskap; erbjudande

Engelsk översättning
message, announcement; bid, offer

Exempel

* skicka bud efter läkaren---send someone to fetch a doctor
* firman gav ett bra bud---the company made an attractive offer 

Sammansättningar/avledningar

* ilbud---express message, express messenger
* bud|byrå---delivery firm 

Svenskt uppslagsord
budskap budskapet budskap budskapen subst. 
meddelande, underrättelse

Engelsk översättning
message, announcement

Svenskt uppslagsord
meddelande meddelandet meddelanden meddelandena subst. 
upplysning, rapport

Engelsk översättning
message

Exempel

* vi fick meddelande om vad som hade hänt---we were informed about what had happened


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yes being gay is the meaning to life.



AIDS


----------



## Desecrated

Svenskt uppslagsord
tack tacket tack tacken subst. 
(uttryck för uppskattning; även som interjektion "jag tackar")

Engelsk översättning
thanks

Exempel

 * tack för maten!---thank you for a delicious meal!
* tack så mycket---thank you very much
* som tack får du en puss---here's a kiss as thanks 

Stående uttryck

* tack vare (dig) ("på grund av (din insats)")---thanks to (you) ("because of (your efforts)")


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> AIDS



What don't kill you, only makes you stronger.


----------



## Desecrated

Svenskt uppslagsord
hej interj. 
(vardagligt hälsningsord)

Engelsk översättning
hello!, hallo!

Stående uttryck

* hej då! ("hälsning när man skiljs")---bye-bye! (nan expression used on partingn)


----------



## Desecrated

Svenskt uppslagsord
ja interj. 
just det, visst (bekräftande svar på en fråga)

Engelsk översättning
yes

Exempel

* --Har hon kommit? --Ja!---"Has she arrived?" "Yes."
* --Vill du ha kaffe? --Ja tack!---"Would you like coffee?" "Yes, please." 

Stående uttryck

* säga ja till ("acceptera") (kärnkraft)---vote yes for ("accept") (nuclear power) 

Svenskt uppslagsord
ja interj. 
(som sammanfattning eller utfyllnad)

Engelsk översättning
well; all right

Exempel

* ja, då går jag väl då!---well, I suppose I'd better be off!


----------



## Desecrated

Svenskt uppslagsord
nej interj. 
inte alls (vid svar på fråga eller för att uttrycka vägran eller oenighet)

Engelsk översättning
no

Exempel

* nej tack!---no thank you!
* nej då!---oh, no!
* * nej till kärnkraft---no to nuclear power *

Subliminal message ???


----------



## Desecrated

mummbo jummbo


----------



## Zepp88

CHERNOBYL!!


----------



## Desecrated

60something


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73.

the wildlife of a bore is rapitly decreasing in the urban jungle. 



I need to start a thread and get thanked once so that I can get 260 exact thanks, I like even numbers


----------



## Desecrated

I like dancing in the rain


----------



## Desecrated

I've had my evening dress starched and ready for take off.


----------



## Desecrated

why cosmonauts never started a metal band


----------



## Desecrated

to drunk to get dressed in spandex.

try putting one of does pants one while barely maintaining balance.


----------



## Zepp88

Velcro.


----------



## Desecrated

Is it perhaps time for another long epic rant about nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Velcro.



I can has put spaces in between ?


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

My wife stole my suspensors and made a slingshot for midget headhogs out of it.


----------



## Desecrated

I once swam over the sea of cheese twice.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

In a childbook I had one of the main characters where called hora, which is the spanish word for hour which makes sense because it was a Spanish book, but hora is the swedish word for whore.


----------



## Desecrated

That always struck me as odd. until I learned Spanish in junior high.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In a childbook I had one of the main characters where called hora, which is the spanish word for hour which makes sense because it was a Spanish book, but hora is the swedish word for whore.



I had a book that was printed in the 50s titled "One Day You Will Go To The Moon"


----------



## Desecrated

this post is a duplicate of the one Abraham Lincoln posted once.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I had a book that was printed in the 50s titled "One Day You Will Go To The Moon"



did you ever go there ?


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

I like 999 more then 1000, because I'm cheap.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

77000


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

*77000*


----------



## Desecrated

so close to the ending that I can taste it.


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

104


----------



## Desecrated

106


----------



## Desecrated

107


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> 67000!!!



yay!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

5§


----------



## Zepp88

I like talking to myself because I always have the final word.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I like talking to myself because I always have the final word.



I tried that, but I got beaten by my cerebral cortex.


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

222


----------



## Desecrated

residues work


----------



## Desecrated

high pitched violin jewish folkmusic jazz


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I tried that, but I got beaten by my cerebral cortex.



I poured some bleach into my ear, now it never gets the best of me.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I poured some bleach into my ear, now it never gets the best of me.



I will try that tonight.


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

163


----------



## Desecrated

164


----------



## Desecrated

165


----------



## Zepp88

The penalty is death.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The penalty is death.



I've had worse.


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

66666668


----------



## Desecrated

75473


----------



## Desecrated

Aaa, the loving smell of my wife trying to intoxicate her lungs.


----------



## Desecrated

She reminds me of my grandfather


----------



## Desecrated

I've booked a cabin by the lake, and I'm gong away for 2 weeks next month


----------



## Desecrated

peace at last.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Aaa, the loving smell of my wife trying to intoxicate her lungs.



I approve of this activity. Smoking is a turn on.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I approve of this activity. Smoking is a turn on.



I dislike it very much,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I've booked a cabin by the lake, and I'm gong away for 2 weeks next month



You're bringing a computer right?


----------



## Desecrated

But I grew a mustache top my beard, so it evens out.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You're bringing a computer right?



nope, just the flutes and 1 guitar, a shitload of theory books and my dog.


----------



## Desecrated

gOING BACK TO NATURE,!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I dislike it very much,



Pfftt....










And yeah, getting out away from "the world" would be nice, I'd bring an acoustic guitar and a violin


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Pfftt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, getting out away from "the world" would be nice, I'd bring an acoustic guitar and a violin



I thought about bringing the violin but I don't know yet.


----------



## Desecrated

or violin and violin, it's a fiddle.


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought about bringing the violin but I don't know yet.



I'd bring mine, because it's something that I don't have time to practice.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'd bring mine, because it's something that I don't have time to practice.



I can't practice it at home, because I live in an apartment.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I can't practice it at home, because I live in an apartment.



Yep, and unless you're really good, violins sound like shit


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, and unless you're really good, violins sound like shit



Exactly, same things with the flutes, if your not really warmed up it sounds terrible, but you have to warm up first and you can't do that in an apartment.


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

also both violin and flute is so god dam loud,. 

Thats what I love about electric guitars, you can play them unplugged at night.


----------



## Desecrated

67.


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Exactly, same things with the flutes, if your not really warmed up it sounds terrible, but you have to warm up first and you can't do that in an apartment.



Instruments are weird like that...it's like the people who invented them were like "Wow, this thing sounds terrible! Awesome!" and then....people learned how to play them.


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Instruments are weird like that...it's like the people who invented them were like "Wow, this thing sounds terrible! Awesome!" and then....people learned how to play them.



evolution, most string instruments probably comes from some guy rubbing two crossbows together, going, O shit it makes a sound.


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

Wait for it here it comes;


----------



## Desecrated

8000


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 77,081
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 21,966
D-EJ915 11,196
Desecrated 8,000
TheMissing 4,381
Alpo 3,656
Zepp88 3,619
Lee 2,943
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,402
Randy 1,293
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,054
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
Nerina 757
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 569
loktide 544
Bound 466
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418


----------



## Zepp88

STFU TWINKLE TITS


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> STFU TWINKLE TITS



is that me ?


----------



## Desecrated

after forever


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> is that me ?



I have no idea.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have no idea.



Me neither,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Me neither,



Who are you anyways?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 77,081
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 21,966
> D-EJ915 11,196
> Desecrated 8,000


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

77100!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Zepp88

skinsoup


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Who are you anyways?



no idea


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

loktide said:


>



Morning


----------



## g3rmanium

La~


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> no idea



Guitar Cable, Instrument Cable and Speaker Cable from Evidence Audio

This site frustrates me, I want to see pictures of the product. I like pictures. 

And they're expensive as fuck


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Guitar Cable, Instrument Cable and Speaker Cable from Evidence Audio
> 
> This site frustrates me, I want to see pictures of the product. I like pictures.
> 
> And they're expensive as fuck


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Guitar Cable, Instrument Cable and Speaker Cable from Evidence Audio
> 
> This site frustrates me, I want to see pictures of the product. I like pictures.
> 
> And they're expensive as fuck



go with hotline instead.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> go with hotline instead.



Do they have a website?

I see a place that sells them, $32.99 for 6 1 foot patch cables! That's cheap as fuck.


----------



## g3rmanium

GG!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> GG!



TEETH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

W!


----------



## g3rmanium

HH


----------



## Zepp88

THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## Zepp88

ASP


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!



Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

GGG


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ASP


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Dude's voice is a bit weird, but I like the album of theirs I have..Weltrunter I think it's called?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i haz geetar


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dude's voice is a bit weird, but I like the album of theirs I have..Weltrunter I think it's called?



Hm what do you mean?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hm what do you mean?



The band ASP.


----------



## g3rmanium

MF_Kitten said:


> i haz geetar



and u has gear too?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Desecrated

good afternnon


----------



## D-EJ915

bananers


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## arktan

Smell atrocity in all her pride
The action at start of every end
Mother to death and to grief her bride
Reaction that's born to amend


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Smell atrocity in all her pride
> The action at start of every end
> Mother to death and to grief her bride
> Reaction that's born to La



Fix'd!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bb


----------



## D-EJ915

wooohoo


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> Sm*E*ll atrocity in all h*E*r prid*E*
> Th*E* action at start of *E*very *E*nd
> Moth*E*r to d*E*ath and to gri*E*f her brid*E*
> R*E*action that's born to a La.





g3rmanium said:


> Fix'd!



Fix'd more!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

Good afternoon.


----------



## Groff

Good morning.


----------



## Desecrated

Already


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

D00.


----------



## Groff

Antipop


----------



## g3rmanium

Xßß


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Chris!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## g3rmanium

B00


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Groff

Fast as fast can be, you'll never catch me!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## g3rmanium

Sup Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, .



Fixed!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

still afternoon


----------



## Randy

Interstate '76


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

mitt ute i bygden.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

iceman 8 ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> iceman 8 ?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah man!!!


----------



## Groff

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Groff

"Hey, you're the what what in the asshole kid!"


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54592-iron-man-trailer-adapted-into-movie.html#post995583


----------



## Groff

You're the dog now, man!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



​


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## g3rmanium

Lka.


----------



## g3rmanium

Guh.


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## Groff

Nya!


----------



## Groff

Nyuuuu.....


----------



## Groff

Nyu?


----------



## Groff

Nyu! Nyu!


----------



## g3rmanium

C++-


----------



## Groff

C#


----------



## Groff

I hate C


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Nyu?



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I hate C



Everybody does.


----------



## g3rmanium

P!


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## g3rmanium

N!


----------



## g3rmanium

Q!


----------



## g3rmanium

X!


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Eµ


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

È!


----------



## Groff

Nice E posting spree Johann!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh have to mow the grass


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ugh have to mow the grass



Kinky


----------



## g3rmanium

É!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Nice E posting spree Johann!



I'm not done yet.


----------



## Randy

2x2=Shinobuden


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Platonic Chain


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## Randy

No wang at all.


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E_-


----------



## g3rmanium

E-_


----------



## g3rmanium

*E*


----------



## Randy

Epic gayness.


----------



## g3rmanium

+E+


----------



## g3rmanium

/E\


----------



## g3rmanium

\E/


----------



## g3rmanium

|E|


----------



## g3rmanium

>E<


----------



## g3rmanium

<E>


----------



## g3rmanium

;E;


----------



## g3rmanium

.E.


----------



## g3rmanium

,E,


----------



## g3rmanium

-E-


----------



## g3rmanium

#E#


----------



## g3rmanium

~E~


----------



## g3rmanium

(E)


----------



## g3rmanium

)E(


----------



## g3rmanium

[[E]]


----------



## g3rmanium

{E}


----------



## g3rmanium

}E[


----------



## g3rmanium

}E{


----------



## Randy

_0_
\' '\
'=o='
.|!|
.| |


----------



## g3rmanium

?E?


----------



## g3rmanium

é!


----------



## g3rmanium

É?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ê!


----------



## g3rmanium

È.


----------



## g3rmanium

*E


----------



## g3rmanium

'E


----------



## g3rmanium

|E


----------



## g3rmanium

77300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 77,300
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 22,105 
D-EJ915 11,209 
Desecrated 8,017
TheMissing 4,406 
Alpo 3,656


----------



## Randy

Alpo. Yum. Dog food.


----------



## Groff

And apparently no posts.


----------



## Randy

and apparently everybody's avoiding me lately


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## B Lopez

I drove around town snorkeling today.


----------



## D-EJ915

loser


----------



## B Lopez

Lets see, you like girly cartoons, computers and crossdressing.

I do stuf _outside_.

Who's the loser, fucknugget? 




Another note: I'll be a certified scuba diver next weekend


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> I'll be a certified scuba diver next weekend



Now thats cool


----------



## B Lopez

Yep, too bad the water is 48 degrees though :brr:


----------



## Nerina

its alright, you're tough


----------



## Psychoface




----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina: Guaging toughness on the internet.

Good thing my heart is ice cold or I'd be in trouble. 

I'm proud of myself for that one 

quick edit: holy fuck psychoface,


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Nerina: Guaging toughness on the internet.
> 
> Good thing my heart is ice cold or I'd be in trouble.
> 
> I'm proud of myself for that one



Hehehe, ok tough guy -


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

TTT!!!


----------



## Psychoface

B Lopez said:


> quick edit: holy fuck psychoface,



hahahahaha 
prove me wrong!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


>



Hi Zepp!!


----------



## Desecrated

Bonjour you cheese eating maggots!!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Bonjour you cheese eating maggots!!





Bonsoir you fermenting fish eating vegan!


----------



## Psychoface

dunno why... but it made me laugh


----------



## Nerina

Psychoface said:


> dunno why... but it made me laugh



 me likes too


----------



## Psychoface

^great minds think alike man


----------



## Nerina

Psychoface said:


> ^great minds think alike man



I know 



Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Jon.



Zepp?
Where are you? I seemed to have lost contact with you again.......


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings Jon.



Greetings big overlord trucker kate the hairy.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina!!!!! I'm here like always


----------



## Nerina

LMAO

Zepp? You are a hairy Kate?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Greetings big overlord trucker kate the hairy.



You smell like lutefisk.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina!!!!! I'm here like always



Oh yeah you
So whats cooking? Apparently you are a hairy Kate, and how is your beautiful elf?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Bonsoir you fermenting fish eating vegan!



Exploding fish ftw!


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You smell like lutefisk.



Thats racism!!!

I like it.


----------



## Nerina

Wtf is a lutefisk?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh yeah you
> So whats cooking? Apparently you are a hairy Kate, and how is your beautiful elf?



It's been the same old same old for me 

You?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Wtf is a lutefisk?



Congealed fish.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It's been the same old same old for me
> 
> You?



I am good,Its nice to talk to you and Des again, I like this, what will we do when the 100k reply is finnished?!?!!?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I am good,Its nice to talk to you and Des again, I like this, what will we do when the 100k reply is finnished?!?!!?



Hopefully they let it keep going, where else would we put completely random B/S?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Wtf is a lutefisk?



Fish soaked in poison then boiled, almost has disgusting as the fermented fish.


----------



## Desecrated

5800 !


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I am good,Its nice to talk to you and Des again, I like this, what will we do when the 100k reply is finnished?!?!!?



Will make another one.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hopefully they let it keep going, where else would we put completely random B/S?



All the threads where drunk people post.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> All the threads where drunk people post.



Like the Official Jason Is Drunk Thread?


----------



## D-EJ915

buy my stuff!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Hopefully they let it keep going, where else would we put completely random B/S?



I know right lol


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Like the Official Jason Is Drunk Thread?



Naaa, let's keep away from the mods and vips, they don't seam to like us


----------



## Zepp88

Nah, they love us


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> buy my stuff!!!



Watcha selling.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Will make another one.



YES! We can name it whatever, then me and you and Zepp will just arrange to meet there and talk shit 



Desecrated said:


> Naaa, let's keep away from the mods and vips, they don't seam to like us



We will call it "The NDZ"....The Nerina Desecrated and Zepp Thread


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> YES! We can name it whatever, then me and you and Zepp will just arrange to meet there and talk shit
> 
> 
> 
> We will call it "The NDZ"....The Nerina Desecrated and Zepp Thread



it will get closed in 4 hours, we will all get banned, chris removes the off topic section and this place becomes as much fun as going to the toilet with sandpaper.


----------



## Nerina

Hi D-E


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Watcha selling.


my ashdown, probably list it on ebay in a few days

Fable The Lost Chapters Platinum Hits for XBox (new) - eBay (item 330229193572 end time Apr-24-08 20:00:43 PDT)
new XBox 360 wireless controller for Xbox and Windows - eBay (item 330229196367 end time Apr-24-08 20:16:29 PDT)


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> it will get closed in 4 hours, we will all get banned, chris removes the off topic section and this place becomes as much fun as going to the toilet with sandpaper.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> my ashdown, probably list it on ebay in a few days
> 
> Fable The Lost Chapters Platinum Hits for XBox (new) - eBay (item 330229193572 end time Apr-24-08 20:00:43 PDT)
> new XBox 360 wireless controller for Xbox and Windows - eBay (item 330229196367 end time Apr-24-08 20:16:29 PDT)



Those thing should sell pretty easy


----------



## Zepp88

Pinecones.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## Nerina

POST!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I want to dance, I want to sing, I want the strip naked in the rain!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> POST!!!



KELLOGGS!!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I want to dance, I want to sing, I want the strip naked in the rain!!!!



Ok, lets go!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, lets go!



 I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> KELLOGGS!!



 good one Zepp


----------



## Desecrated

mike, are you at work ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mike, are you at work ?



jon, yes.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



 !


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

I haev g00d teim nao


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



You have an 80's mom ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You have an 80's mom ?



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Dude, I'm not posting a pic of my mom on the forum


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>







Desecrated said:


>







Zepp88 said:


> Dude, I'm not posting a pic of my mom on the forum



aw, all you had to do was find another mom and lie to us..........


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dude, I'm not posting a pic of my mom on the forum



Why not???


----------



## Nerina

Its such a shame, that Des earned so much rep tonight for making me laugh so much, but I cant give it to him......ah well......


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why not???



No.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Its such a shame, that Des earned so much rep tonight for making me laugh so much, but I cant give it to him......ah well......



Nerina, take these:


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No.



O come on, I want to see what kind of creatures spawned you.


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]panics.......I heard those bunnies have been known to hang out with Ibanezorange's BehindAClock Spiders.......[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]panics.......I heard those bunnies have been known to hang out with Ibanezorange's BehindAClock Spiders.......[/action]



No, they just bring pancakes and wub.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> No, they just bring pancakes and wub.


 
I wub pancakes and wub!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I wub pancakes and wub!



I like to combine pancakes and manwubbing.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> No, they just bring pancakes and wub.



aw


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]panics.......I heard those bunnies have been known to hang out with Ibanezorange's BehindAClock Spiders.......[/action]



Just take the bunny by the leg and swing it at the spider.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> I wub pancakes and wub!







Desecrated said:


> Just take the bunny by the leg and swing it at the spider.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

:wubbunny:


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## OrsusMetal

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


>



 !


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


>


 
Aww, and  to you too buddy!


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Aww, and  to you too buddy!







Zepp88 said:


> :wubbunny:



We should totally have a wubbunny!


----------



## Zepp88

's for everyone!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> 's for everyone!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

:wubbunny:


----------



## Zepp88

Okay guys time to stop playing grab ass!!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Oh man! I  all of these   s

Nerina...Zepp *sniff* you're my bestest friends.


----------



## Hcash

I got new goggles... : 
















Bought them from this guy: AutonomousManufactureOfPossible Items 

They're for school. Welding...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Hcash said:


> I got new goggles... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought them from this guy: AutonomousManufactureOfPossible Items
> 
> They're for school. Welding...



I want that fucking skull. Where can I get that?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Okay guys time to stop playing grab ass!!



Never!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Go to his welding class!!


----------



## Desecrated

Hcash said:


> I got new goggles... :



That looks so much mad max! I love it. I need you.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Never!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That looks so much mad max! I love it. I need you.



You two timing bastard.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> That looks so much mad max! I love it. I need you.


 
What about the rest of us?!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You two timing bastard.



I wouldn't talk if I where you


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Oh man! I  all of these   s
> 
> Nerina...Zepp *sniff* you're my bestest friends.



 aw!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> What about the rest of us?!



Your on my list, be patience young men, I'll get to you soon.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> Your on my list, be patience young men, I'll get to you soon.


 
Woo00ooo00o!!! SEXY TIME!


----------



## Desecrated

I just did the best discovery ever, I found a banana on my piano, I had put it there an hour ago, because I was starting the computer, but forgot about it, but I spotted it now.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wouldn't talk if I where you



What? I'm not the two timing bastard here.


----------



## Desecrated

spotted banana, that sound either like a drug or a new sexual position.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just did the best discovery ever, I found a banana on my piano, I had put it there an hour ago, because I was starting the computer, but forgot about it, but I spotted it now.



WIN!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You two timing bastard.



Aw, Zepp is jealous


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What? I'm not the two timing bastard here.



You got at least 3 other guys and 2 girls.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> I just did the best discovery ever, I found a banana on my piano, I had put it there an hour ago, because I was starting the computer, but forgot about it, but I spotted it now.


 

NOM NOM!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Aw, Zepp is jealous



 

I'm jealous of all happy relationships


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I just did the best discovery ever, I found a banana on my piano, I had put it there an hour ago, because I was starting the computer, but forgot about it, but I spotted it now.



WTF! LOL!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> WTF! LOL!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> I just did the best discovery ever, I found a banana on my piano, I had put it there an hour ago, because I was starting the computer, but forgot about it, but I spotted it now.



I found you a banana, but I eated it.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> spotted banana, that sound either like a drug or a new sexual position.



There is a thing in Britain called a Spotted Dick.....desert type thing, cant remember whats in it, ask Stich or one of the Brits


----------



## OrsusMetal

Haha did you just say to ask Stitch just because he's wearing a dress in his avatar, and that you think he would know about a 'spotted dick'?


----------



## Nerina

Spotted Dick:


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> There is a thing in Britain called a Spotted Dick.....desert type thing, cant remember whats in it, ask Stich or one of the Brits



it's a pudding with fruit in it.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Haha did you just say to ask Stitch just because he's wearing a dress in his avatar, and that you think he would know about a 'spotted dick'?



Um, yeah, you are sharp


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Haha did you just say to ask Stitch just because he's wearing a dress in his avatar, and that you think he would know about a 'spotted dick'?



That, and he's Scottish.


----------



## OrsusMetal

That actually looks delicious. Mmmmmm


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> That, and he's irish.



He's Scottish, he was born in Glasgow like my mom


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> Um, yeah, you are sharp


 
Thanks!! 

I've always wondered if he photoeditted that picture or if someone else did. I've never actually gotten to talk to him.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> He's Scottish, he was born in Glasgow like my mom



I remembered it the moment, I wrote it, I was like, oo he's Scottish, no that's not right he has to be Irish because I'm never right, O well, I'll write Irish, / me goes to check his profile, dammit he is Scottish, I knew it.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I've always wondered if he photoeditted that picture or if someone else did. I've never actually gotten to talk to him.



I think his boyfriend photoedited it.


----------



## Zepp88

The British are fucking weird sometimes  



LETS ALL HAVE A BIG PLATE OF SPOTTED DICK!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I remembered it the moment, I wrote it, I was like, oo he's Scottish, no that's not right he has to be Irish because I'm never right, O well, I'll write Irish, / me goes to check his profile, dammit he is Scottish, I knew it.



hahahahahaha!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Speaking of that, Boondock Saints pwns.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> The British are fucking weird sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> LETS ALL HAVE A BIG PLATE OF SPOTTED DICK!



Aye, we can be strange


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The British are fucking weird sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> LETS ALL HAVE A BIG PLATE OF SPOTTED DICK!



Americans criticizing other peoples food.......


----------



## D-EJ915

argh!!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Americans criticizing other peoples food.......


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Americans criticizing other peoples food.......



Welcome to McDonalds can I take your order?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Shhhhh you live in Florida


----------



## OrsusMetal

America has invented great food! Like...uhm...the hot dog?


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> America has invented great food! Like...uhm...the hot dog?



A double deck hotdog, wrapped in mustard, deep fried in a taco, served with chocolate fudge, syrup and 5 I say FIVE DIFFERENT DRESSINGS! 

Buy now only 25 cents for an extra 50 cents you get 69 burgers and a supersize fries.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Welcome to McDonalds can I take your order?



"when he went to macdonalds it sounded like a fucking phone number;
let me have a 3, a5, 7, two elevens, 8,1,3 and a Pepsi trunk because I'm thirsty bitch"


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> A double deck hotdog, wrapped in mustard, deep fried in a taco, served with chocolate fudge, syrup and 5 I say FIVE DIFFERENT DRESSINGS!
> 
> Buy now only 25 cents for an extra 50 cents you get 69 burgers and a supersize fries.



It's the American Way


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's the American Way



Served in bucket!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> A double deck hotdog, wrapped in mustard, deep fried in a taco, served with chocolate fudge, syrup and 5 I say FIVE DIFFERENT DRESSINGS!
> 
> Buy now only 25 cents for an extra 50 cents you get 69 burgers and a supersize fries.


 
I don't like mustard though!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "when he went to macdonalds it sounded like a fucking phone number;
> let me have a 3, a5, 7, two elevens, 8,1,3 and a Pepsi trunk because I'm thirsty bitch"



Pay at the next window please.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> Served in bucket!


 
Does this remind anyone else of Monty Python's Life and Death?

I need a bucket!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I don't like mustard though!



put some cheesecake on it, it neutralizes the mustard flavor.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Does this remind anyone else of Monty Python's Life and Death?
> 
> I need a bucket!



That's a nice scene.


----------



## Zepp88

I haz a bukkit?


----------



## OrsusMetal

That's one of the best scenes. And the cheesecake thing is a good idea. I never thought of neutralization. More replacement. I've always used cottage cheese in it's place. Chunky!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Served in bucket!



With cheese in a can!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm trying to find billy connolly's dialog about american food.


----------



## OrsusMetal

I'm too lazy to look...but does anyone actually use the 'chat rooms' on this site? I looked last night and no one was in there.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Does this remind anyone else of Monty Python's Life and Death?
> 
> I need a bucket!



Python FTW!


----------



## Zepp88

Luvbiscuit.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I'm too lazy to look...but does anyone actually use the 'chat rooms' on this site? I looked last night and no one was in there.



Nope,. we use this thread


----------



## OrsusMetal

"Would you like a chocolate"

"I couldn't eat another bite!"

"Oh, but it's wafer thin!"

"Oh, alright..."

You know what happens next....BOOM!



Desecrated said:


> Nope,. we use this thread


 
I figured as much, it moves just as fast, haha.


----------



## Desecrated

We all need to go boom sometime.


----------



## Zepp88

I love going boom.


----------



## Desecrated

I know


----------



## Nerina

I  Billy Connolly, he's my hero, and Dylan Moran is fantastic too


----------



## OrsusMetal

Billy Connolly is pretty much a badass.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I  Billy Connolly, he's my hero, and Dylan Moran is fantastic too



Seek out some bill baily to, I found him yesterday, pretty good stuff


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Seek out some bill baily to, I found him yesterday, pretty good stuff



Black Books:
Dylan Moran and that Baily dude, i love it


----------



## Desecrated

77500


----------



## Zepp88

Bill Hicks is god.


----------



## Nerina

No body likes my video ?


----------



## Zepp88

Sadly I can't watch it at work


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No body likes my video ?



It's long, let me watch it first hahaha.


----------



## Nerina

Oh, you must watch when you can, this one is awesome too,Dylan Moran being 'French'


----------



## Zepp88

INAPPROPRIATE VIDEOS!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> INAPPROPRIATE VIDEOS!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> INAPPROPRIATE VIDEOS!!



How's those pictures of your mother coming along ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> How's those pictures of your mother coming along ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Seek out some bill baily to, I found him yesterday, pretty good stuff



Bill Bailey


----------



## Zepp88

Christina Ricci is fucking hot.


----------



## D-EJ915

bedtime


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> bedtime



With Christina Ricci?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> bedtime



Good night


----------



## OrsusMetal

I was watching the first video and when I went to refresh the page it told me to log in again. I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN I GET KICKED FOR BEING IDLE!!! 


Neat video though. Haven't watched the second one posted though. 

Useless random information: Christina Ricci was in the Casper movie!


----------



## Zepp88

Mila Kunis was 14 when she debuted as "Jackie" on That 70s Show.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I was watching the first video and when I went to refresh the page it told me to log in again. I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN I GET KICKED FOR BEING IDLE!!!



that's odd


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> I was watching the first video and when I went to refresh the page it told me to log in again. I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN I GET KICKED FOR BEING IDLE!!!
> 
> 
> Neat video though. Haven't watched the second one posted though.
> 
> Useless random information: Christina Ricci was in the Casper movie!



Next time you log in, click the save button, then every time you type in sevenstring.org in your browser's addy, you'll be logged in already, and you wont get kicked for being idle, I hate that too lol


----------



## OrsusMetal

Where do you click save at? The 'remember me' button?

It just came to me. I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about now. It's late, haha. I'm going to try, hurray!!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Where do you click save at? The 'remember me' button?
> 
> It just came to me. I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about now. It's late, haha. I'm going to try, hurray!!



yes

then click me


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Where do you click save at? The 'remember me' button?



Uh......'remember me'? I dont see that. Ok, log out. Come back to sevenstring.org. Type your username and pass, and click the button that says 'save?' and then you shouldnt have any more probs......I did that, and now I can close the page, and come back and I'll be logged in automatically.......


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina: Pwner of tech support.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina: Pwner of tech support.



 aw, thats cause your techy smartness rubbed off on me


----------



## OrsusMetal

For some reason I thought the little box said 'remember me' instead of 'save'. I just did that a second ago. Am I free of forced log outs nao?!



> yes
> 
> then click me


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw, thats cause your techy smartness rubbed off on me


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> For some reason I thought the little box said 'remember me' instead of 'save'. I just did that a second ago. Am I free of forced log outs nao?!



You should be, if you clicked save, you shouldnt get booted anymore for not posting every 0.00000000000000000000005 seconds 
Test it, close the page down, and then come back, and see if you're auto logged in.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] clicks Des and Nerina [/action]


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] clicks Des and Nerina [/action]



"The internet is for porn, so grab your dick and double click for porn, porn PORN!"


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> You should be, if you clicked save, you shouldnt get booted anymore for not posting every 0.00000000000000000000005 seconds
> Test it, close the page down, and then come back, and see if you're auto logged in.


 
Yeah, that always bugs me. 

Nerina, you speak simple words. Yet they match the wisdom and power of God himself. 






....God = Paul Gilbert.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Yeah, that always bugs me.
> 
> Nerina, you speak simple words. Yet they match the wisdom and power of God himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....God = Paul Gilbert.



Aw, I think I will have to like you now


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] clicks Des and Nerina [/action]



Rubs, clicks, bites.


----------



## Nerina

Look at my signature now everyone!


----------



## Desecrated

signature!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> Aw, I think I will have to like you now


 
And we'll be best friends forever! 


Oh man...I want a new guitar...bad.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> "The internet is for porn, so grab your dick and double click for porn, porn PORN!"



 wow



Desecrated said:


> Rubs, clicks, bites.



I'm not sure I should have clicked you


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> And we'll be best friends forever!
> 
> 
> Oh man...I want a new guitar...bad.



thats a common side affect of this site.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> Look at my signature now everyone!


 
Woo! I made my way into your signature!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I should have clicked you



Of course you shall.


----------



## Zepp88

Sevenstring.org stimulates the economy.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> wow


----------



## OrsusMetal

Yeah...this site is probably bad for most of us. Musicians go into debt easily. 

And now I really want a custom built for me!! Wood pr0n is teh s3x.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Woo! I made my way into your signature!



You should feel very very special


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>




Damnit Nerina I can't watch  

YouTubePr0n.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


>




Hahahaha I've seen this. 

My mom actually got to see this show live in Vegas. It was either Vegas or New York.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp, really, its SO funny, when you have a chance, go to youtube and type 'the internet is for porn' its HISTERICAL.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Yeah...this site is probably bad for most of us. Musicians go into debt easily.
> 
> And now I really want a custom built for me!! Wood pr0n is teh s3x.



I know that feeling, I was like a father when I saw my neck being build
I know why women get kids now.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> You should feel very very special


 
And I do!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> You should feel very very special



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 77,552
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 22,106
D-EJ915 11,222
Desecrated 8,102
TheMissing 4,407
Zepp88 3,687
Alpo 3,656
Lee 2,943
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,402
Randy 1,302
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,054
Nerina 814


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Zepp, really, its SO funny, when you have a chance, go to youtube and type 'the internet is for porn' its HISTERICAL.



You're gonna have to PM me these links, I'll have to check them out at a wifi hotspot or something...


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> I know that feeling, I was like a father when I saw my neck being build
> I know why women get kids now.


 
I want that feeling!

I just took a step back and re-read that out of context.  It reminded me of some movie (and a few other things), but I can't remember which.

What kind of neck did you have built?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 77,552
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 22,106
> D-EJ915 11,222
> Desecrated 8,102
> TheMissing 4,407
> Zepp88 3,687
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 2,943
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 1,402
> Randy 1,302
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,054
> Nerina 814



Yay!!!!! I went from 18th place all the way to 13th!!! 



Zepp88 said:


> You're gonna have to PM me these links, I'll have to check them out at a wifi hotspot or something...



Ok cool I'll do it now


----------



## Zepp88

5,664


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I want that feeling!
> 
> I just took a step back and re-read that out of context.  It reminded me of some movie (and a few other things), but I can't remember which.
> 
> What kind of neck did you have built?



A baritone neck for my schecter 7-string.


----------



## Nerina

I have 1663 posts, but since half of them are in 100k thread, they dont count


----------



## Zepp88

Burritos.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I have 1663 posts, but since half of them are in 100k thread, they dont count



Do a magic trick!


----------



## Nerina

I am also the pwner of magic.......but shhhhh dont tell anyone


----------



## OrsusMetal

That's awesome. I want something like that.

How can you tell where your place is in this thread?! All I see are tags that make no sense, hahaha.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> That's awesome. I want something like that.
> 
> How can you tell where your place is in this thread?! All I see are tags that make no sense, hahaha.



you go to off topic, and on the right it sayys views and a number, click on the number and it will open a little box with all the info you need.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I am also the pwner of magic.......but shhhhh dont tell anyone



Don't worry, I won't, David Copperfield might get mad. 

Where is this nymphnomaniac treatment clinic?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Do a magic trick!



Your going to fell my thumbs up your ass, 

Looki looki , no hands.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Don't worry, I won't, David Copperfield might get mad.
> 
> Where is this nymphnomaniac treatment clinic?



That, my friend, is a magical place, once invited to join the staff, you will be given secret directions. You must enter the main gates on a unicorn, and the rest I cannot discuss, not here, not now. JMPDan is actually working for me, at an off location, he has not been allowed to enter the clinic yet, I occasionally throw rice at him and yell at him to sweep my floor.If he does well, he will be summoned by a unicorn.....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> That, my friend, is a magical place, once invited to join the staff, you will be given secret directions. You must enter the main gates on a unicorn, and the rest I cannot discuss, not here, not now. JPDan is actually working for me, at an off location, he has not been allowed to enter the clinic yet, I ocsionally throw rice at him and yell at him to sweep my floor.If he does well, he will be summoned by a unicorn.....



So where do patients check in?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Your going to fell my thumbs up your ass,
> 
> Looki looki , no hands.



I've heard that one.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> That, my friend, is a magical place, once invited to join the staff, you will be given secret directions. You must enter the main gates on a unicorn, and the rest I cannot discuss, not here, not now. JPDan is actually working for me, at an off location, he has not been allowed to enter the clinic yet, I ocsionally throw rice at him and yell at him to sweep my floor.If he does well, he will be summoned by a unicorn.....



I'm a nymphomaniac, I would get stuck halfway, having sex with the unicorn.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Nerina said:


> That, my friend, is a magical place, once invited to join the staff, you will be given secret directions. You must enter the main gates on a unicorn, and the rest I cannot discuss, not here, not now. JPDan is actually working for me, at an off location, he has not been allowed to enter the clinic yet, I ocasionally throw rice at him and yell at him to sweep my floor.If he does well, he will be summoned by a unicorn.....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've heard that one.



I have it on film....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have it on film....



Fascinating.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Fascinating.



You should be, it's you on it.


----------



## OrsusMetal

NO MORE NEED FOR MIDI ZEPP?!


----------



## Desecrated

You always need midi.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm a nymphomaniac, I would get stuck halfway, having sex with the unicorn.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>



*bows*


----------



## Nerina




----------



## budda

i see i came in at a bad time..


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> NO MORE NEED FOR MIDI ZEPP?!



I scored an ADA MC-1


----------



## Nerina




----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> You always need midi.


 
And apparently Zepp doesn't anymore.  He's been exposed! His signature has changed!

Oh hurray! YAY for Zepp!


----------



## Desecrated

budda said:


> i see i came in at a bad time..



It's always like this


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> It's always like this


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I scored an ADA MC-1



YAY!!! more gear


----------



## Nerina

More gear always rocks


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's always like this


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> More gear always rocks



Yes it does


----------



## Nerina

Ok, I think its Nerina's bedtime, she needs her beauty sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok, I think its Nerina's bedtime, she needs her beauty sleep.



Me and zepp never sleeps.


----------



## Zepp88

Sweet dreams Nerina!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Well, I think it's time for me to pass out for the night. I actually have to get up semi-early tomorrow. Lame.

...I'm going to come back tomorrow and you guys will still be talking about having sex with unicorns, won't you?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Me and zepp never sleeps.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Well, I think it's time for me to pass out for the night. I actually have to get up semi-early tomorrow. Lame.
> 
> ...I'm going to come back tomorrow and you guys will still be talking about having sex with unicorns, won't you?



Maybe unicorns, maybe not. but it will be something.


----------



## Nerina

OrsusMetal said:


> Well, I think it's time for me to pass out for the night. I actually have to get up semi-early tomorrow. Lame.
> 
> ...I'm going to come back tomorrow and you guys will still be talking about having sex with unicorns, won't you?



Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Whatever floats your boat



Root beer.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Sweet dreams Nerina!



 You too, when you do actually finally sleep


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> You too, when you do actually finally sleep





I'm sure I'l get around to that sometime....my dreams are always nuts


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Well, I think it's time for me to pass out for the night. I actually have to get up semi-early tomorrow. Lame.
> 
> ...I'm going to come back tomorrow and you guys will still be talking about having sex with unicorns, won't you?



of course. We might have moved on to something else, but there will eb some kind of animal involved, there always is.


----------



## Nerina

Mine too Zepp 

Ok kidlits, ciao for now, be good !


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Mine too Zepp
> 
> Ok kidlits, ciao for now, be good !



You know we won't


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

hahahaha, YAY!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm sure I'l get around to that sometime....my dreams are always nuts



Not so much dreams as side affect from the drugs I put in your drink.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Not so much dreams as side affect from the drugs I put in your drink.



No wonder I don't sleep well.


----------



## Nerina

Cause Des poisons you


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Cause Des poisons you



Is there any other way ?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Cause Des poisons you



I feel so used.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I feel so used.



We all have our kicks.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We all have our kicks.



You mean you invite other people??


----------



## Nerina

Ok, im going now.....for real this time 

[action=Nerina]gets on her unicorn.......[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, im going now.....for real this time
> 
> [action=Nerina]gets on her unicorn.......[/action]



Be careful, she's skiddish after she met Jon.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Be careful, she's skiddish after she met Jon.





[action=Nerina]says 'its ok Binky, we shall ride away back to our own world........'[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You mean you invite other people??



No I drug them to.


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]is off, riding away through the trees, under a bright moon.......[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Be careful, she's skiddish after she met Jon.



[action=Desecrated]wipes sweet from his chest.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No I drug them to.



Oh the places I go when I'm asleep, I should sleep more often, I'd get a lot more action.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh the places I go when I'm asleep, I should sleep more often, I'd get a lot more action.



True


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]is off, riding away through the trees, under a bright moon.......[/action]



Giddyup?


----------



## Desecrated

Oi mike

How long until you quit work today ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Oi mike
> 
> How long until you quit work today ?



About 5 more hours.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats brutal, and not in a good way


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats brutal, and not in a good way



I've been awake since 4 PM, it's 2:53 AM here, I'll be home by 8:00AM at which point I'll sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

you need a new job


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you need a new job



I might be getting one soon, closer to home, I got a call today about it.


----------



## Desecrated

Really that's great

what line of business ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Really that's great
> 
> what line of business ?



Similar stuff that I'm doing now, but with a smaller role of responsibility I assume. 

Also, it's with the DOD, which is a better run agency...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Similar stuff that I'm doing now, but with a smaller role of responsibility I assume.
> 
> Also, it's with the DOD, which is a better run agency...



responsibility sucks anyway


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to postwhore up to 77777 right now, feel free to join me.


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Zepp88

Mammarys.


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Zepp88

Goat.


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

I need some goats this summer


----------



## Zepp88

VX Gas Attack.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to go somewhere and take some photos this summer


----------



## Desecrated

I want to go to norway


----------



## Desecrated

I want to take pictures of my wife standing in the Norwegian fjords.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to go somewhere and take some photos this summer



Elementary schools.


----------



## Desecrated

I want to go to italy


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Elementary schools.



I have a playground right outside my window 

Part of why I moved here. so I could sample the kids screaming and use it in my music.


----------



## Zepp88

I just want to see allllllll of Europe, and bring females back


----------



## Desecrated

I have a wife and a dog, that's all the females I need.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have a playground right outside my window
> 
> Part of why I moved here. so I could sample the kids screaming and use it in my music.



Creepy.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Creepy.



Yeah, but I don't have to pay royalties hahahahahah


----------



## Desecrated

I'm evil like that.


----------



## Desecrated

Or just cheap


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Zepp88

As long as I keep feeding her the drugs she loves me unconditionally.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> As long as I keep feeding her the drugs she loves me unconditionally.



Exactly


----------



## Desecrated

You know skin cream, what do you call that when it is specialized for the hands, hand lotion ???


----------



## Zepp88

Goth chicks


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You know skin cream, what do you call that when it is specialized for the hands, hand lotion ???



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

669


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Zepp88

"No!" 
"Roofie!"


----------



## Desecrated

roofie ???


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> roofie ???



Slang term for a common date rape drug.

You should know this.


----------



## Desecrated

aaaaa, I knew that, But I thought it was a name for someone hahahaha


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> aaaaa, I knew that, But I thought it was a name for someone hahahaha



Well, that's what I called her all night, I don't know her name, are you kidding?


----------



## Desecrated

Flunitrazepam and all sorts of benzodiazepine are my friends.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well, that's what I called her all night, I don't know her name, are you kidding?



I usually call them bitch and whore,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I usually call them bitch and whore,



How romantic.


----------



## Desecrated

But yeah, maybe a cuter direction would be cool, hey roofie, don't wake up.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Zepp88

I think a gas station dinner might have to happen soon.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> How romantic.



exactly


----------



## Zepp88

Premade sandwich in a bag and some chips?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> exactly



I love that glassy glazed over look in her eyes.


----------



## Zepp88

Dirt.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I think a gas station dinner might have to happen soon.



woopie


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> woopie



Yep. 

Gas, Cigarettes, Porn, and Dinner in the same place. It's awesome.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I love that glassy glazed over look in her eyes.


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

101


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> I drove around town snorkeling today.



This deserves to be quoted.


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> buy my stuff!!!



Ok, here's the money:

When will you ship my stuff?


----------



## Zepp88

I have acquired gas station dinner.


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ok, here's the money:
> 
> When will you ship my stuff?



Tuesday


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have acquired gas station dinner.



Yay!


----------



## Desecrated

nutritions


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> nutritions



It's probably not very nutritional.


----------



## Desecrated

448


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's probably not very nutritional.



I have a hard time seeing that too.


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

153


----------



## Desecrated

154


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have a hard time seeing that too.



In America they make it easy to be fat, expensive and difficult to be healthy


----------



## Desecrated

§55


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> In America they make it easy to be fat, expensive and difficult to be healthy



same here, chips is less expensive then fruits.


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Zepp88

I kinda want to play old school Nintendo games.


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I kinda want to play old school Nintendo games.



emulator


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> emulator



 

I really wish I could connect my Wii to the internet so that I could use the Virtual Console.


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I really wish I could connect my Wii to the internet so that I could use the Virtual Console.



isn't that possible +


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

*77777*


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

Thats so fucking awesome


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> isn't that possible +



Not for dialup.


----------



## OrsusMetal

I'm back because I can't sleep! Hurray!

You two have been busy...Zepp talking about food and Desecrated counting. 

You two have been busy...Zepp talking about food and Desecrated counting. 

And why the fuck did that post twice?

And why the fuck did that post twice?


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I'm back because I can't sleep! Hurray!
> 
> You two have been busy...Zepp talking about food and Desecrated counting.
> 
> You two have been busy...Zepp talking about food and Desecrated counting.
> 
> And why the fuck did that post twice?
> 
> And why the fuck did that post twice?



I counted the unicorns. zepp ate them.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I counted the unicorns. zepp ate them.



And I used the horns to make a viking helmet


----------



## OrsusMetal

Aw man!! That is certified BADASS! I'm glad to be back. Sleep is stupid anyways.


----------



## Desecrated

Only problem is that vikings didn't have horns on their helmet


----------



## Desecrated

boring old farmers, we should have been more hollywood when we had the chance.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It's the La Way



Fixed!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> boring old farmers, we should have been more hollywood when we had the chance.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



COMMUNIST!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



I need a battle axe


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> COMMUNIST!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need a battle axe



We just need to go back to raping and pillaging all together.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We just need to go back to raping and pillaging all together.



Thats what the roofies are for.


----------



## Desecrated

The modern viking


----------



## Desecrated

spikes your drink and pillage you,.


----------



## Zepp88

Aye.


----------



## Zepp88

The Normans shall rise again and conquer Britian again! We'll own that country twice!


----------



## OrsusMetal

I went and made a unicorn sandwich. It was delicious. I think it's time for another though...


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder how a sweds screams in text, 

gaaaargh something.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The Normans shall rise again and conquer Britian again! We'll own that country twice!



I always giggle inside when I think about that, bloody dannish.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> I went and made a unicorn sandwich. It was delicious. I think it's time for another though...



mustard ?


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> I wonder how a sweds screams in text,
> 
> gaaaargh something.


 
Yodel-a-he-oo?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wonder how a sweds screams in text,
> 
> gaaaargh something.



We shall conquer you too! Fucking Swedes!!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Yodel-a-he-oo?



thats Switzerland


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We shall conquer you too! Fucking Swedes!!



would not surprise me.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> would not surprise me.



It depresses me, Normandy was so bad ass, and then France happened....


----------



## Zepp88

And then my clan was like...."this sucks" and moved to Canada....then they were like "this sucks" and moved to America....and I'm sitting here saying "fuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkk!!"


----------



## OrsusMetal

PSH! It's all the same. Especially if Zepp is going to be conquering everyone anyways.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> PSH! It's all the same. Especially if Zepp is going to be conquering everyone anyways.





You're next.


----------



## Zepp88

10x more bad ass than the Eifel Tower.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And then my clan was like...."this sucks" and moved to Canada....then they were like "this sucks" and moved to America....and I'm sitting here saying "fuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkk!!"



Why the hell do you move from Canada to Virginia. 

O look violence, white race supremacy and religious nuts, let's go there Agnes. 
-why?
- they have deep fried barbecue!
- O why didn't you say so, let's get packing.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> You're next.


 
Poor little Kansas?! Oh dear! I'll have to catch Dorothy on the next tornado and escape before you get here.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> PSH! It's all the same. Especially if Zepp is going to be conquering everyone anyways.



ooo Kansas vs Virgina, it's hickfight 2008!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Why the hell do you move from Canada to Virginia.
> 
> O look violence, white race supremacy and religious nuts, let's go there Agnes.
> -why?
> - they have deep fried barbecue!
> - O why didn't you say so, let's get packing.



 I had no choice, it was like...my great great grandfather or some shit...we weren't even in the civil war


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ooo Kansas vs Virgina, it's hickfight 2008!!!



YEE FUCKING HAW MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Celiak

Hey, I have a wang and it is massive. Also I can pleasure more than ten ladies at once indefinitely. I'm like a super efficient orgasm factory. Someone didn't know what they were talking about when they put those tags there.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I had no choice, it was like...my great great grandfather or some shit...we weren't even in the civil war



You just sat there on your porch with your bacon and rye, going, What are they fighting abouut ey.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> Poor little Kansas?! Oh dear! I'll have to catch Dorothy on the next tornado and escape before you get here.



O man I used to have a huge crush on those flying monkeys when I was a kid.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You just sat there on your porch with your bacon and rye, going, What are they fighting abouut ey.



Exactly. And then for some reason "Lets move to America, great idea ey?"

Except they were from Quebec...and probably spoke French.....


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> YEE FUCKING HAW MOTHER FUCKER!


 
You'd better watch out! Us Kansans are violent! We'll fuck you up with our fields of cows!

In other words a bunch of Christian Wobler Jacksons.....


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Poor little Kansas?! Oh dear! I'll have to catch Dorothy on the next tornado and escape before you get here.



I'll rape Dorothy, and send Toto into slavery, Kansas shall be mine!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Exactly. And then for some reason "Lets move to America, great idea ey?"
> 
> Except they were from Quebec...and probably spoke French.....



Laisse le mouvement en Amérique, grande idée ey


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'll rape Dorothy, and send Toto into slavery, Kansas shall be mine!



fail, it's the other way around,


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> You'd better watch out! Us Kansans are violent! We'll fuck you up with our fields of cows!
> 
> In other words a bunch of Christian Wobler Jacksons.....



Angry drunk rednecks with guns, I'll tell them that you fucked all their sisters. And you know what they say in the south "Nobody fucks my sister but me"

Prepare for deliverance Kansas.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> I'll rape Dorothy, and send Toto into slavery, Kansas shall be mine!


 
Oh man! This sounds like perfect Springer show material. 

Don't forget to film that, you can make money off that stuff you know.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Laisse le mouvement en Amérique, grande idée ey



Oui.


----------



## Desecrated

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Great_Seal_of_the_State_of_Kansas.svg.png

We kill buffalo, plow our land and think technology is bad.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> fail, it's the other way around,



I'm sending Toto into YOUR slavery, it still works out, and we gain the trust of the Swedes.


----------



## Desecrated

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Great_Seal_of_the_State_of_Kansas.svg.png

We kill buffalo, plow our land and think technology is bad.


----------



## OrsusMetal

My internet is reacting too slowly for me to keep up with these messages. I guess it's because we're too busy catching all you redneck's in our bug zappers.  It's draining our power.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Great_Seal_of_the_State_of_Kansas.svg.png
> 
> We kill buffalo, plow our land and think technology is bad.



Our seal, has murder, and a boobie, it wins.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm sending Toto into YOUR slavery, it still works out, and we gain the trust of the Swedes.



excellent


----------



## OrsusMetal

Desecrated said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...0px-Great_Seal_of_the_State_of_Kansas.svg.png
> 
> We kill buffalo, plow our land and think technology is bad.


 
*sniff* Single tear. I'm so proud.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Our seal, has murder, and a boobie, it wins.









ours have yellow sperm.


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> *sniff* Single tear. I'm so proud.



hahahahaha


----------



## Azyiu

Zepp88 said:


> I'll rape Dorothy, and send Toto into slavery, Kansas shall be mine!



I almost laughed out loud when I read this in my office!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ours have yellow sperm.



The Simpsons are Swedish?


----------



## Desecrated

Manboobs and murder, how much better can it be.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The Simpsons are Swedish?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zepp88

Azyiu said:


> I almost laughed out loud when I read this in my office!


----------



## Desecrated

That does look like marge simpsons hairstyle,


----------



## Desecrated

Azyiu said:


> I almost laughed out loud when I read this in my office!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> COMMUNIST!!!!



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Say you aren't trying to compete with me, Jonathan?


----------



## Zepp88

E?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Say you aren't trying to compete with me, Jonathan?



you got 4 times as many posts, so no, I'm just trying to keep my third place before the missing takes it 

The internet is serious business


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Jonathan.



Thanks


----------



## Zepp88

Johann has only 541 posts outside of off-topic


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Johann has only 541 posts outside of off-topic



true, I have some more, but most of them is, nice, roter custom, more strings!!! and gayjokes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E?



Of course.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Of course.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Anybody here play "Two Worlds" ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That is completely possible.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That is completely possible.



Buster Keaton would do it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That kitteh. It haz teh brave.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



This kitteh is wize.


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Every day.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> you got 4 times as many posts, so no, I'm just trying to keep my third place before the missing takes it
> 
> The internet is serious business



Exactly.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Nine Inch Kitteh.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Nom.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



This pisses off rednecks.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



No.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

He demands !!!


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That's actually really cool. I'd get drunk with that guy.


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

I need to go to work now, bye everybody.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to go to work now, bye everybody.



Have fun dude.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bof.


----------



## Zepp88

Big Brother is watching you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


>



He knows what you do at night.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> He knows what you do at night.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



He also knows what you do to baquettes.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> He also knows what you do to baquettes.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Jo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## MF_Kitten

absolutely no-one ever replied to my "another one of my cooky ass riffs" threa in the recording forum


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

MF_Kitten said:


> absolutely no-one ever replied to my "another one of my cooky ass riffs" threa in the recording forum



URL?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

/b/


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## g3rmanium

Wo.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

Le.


----------



## g3rmanium

Le plop.


----------



## Desecrated

Lunch!


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ii.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oo.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

H,


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.u


----------



## g3rmanium

Go!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> My thoughts exactly.



I no rite?!!!?11!?!


----------



## Groff

Hey Johann, what brand of 6L6GC would you reccomend (Something that isn't expensive NOS or anything)


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Did I miss anything yesterday?


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Did I miss anything yesterday?



Desecrated confessed his undying love for you.

You missed that.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Desecrated confessed his undying love for you.
> 
> You missed that.



I've done it before over the mail.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I've done it before over the mail.



 I get like one a day. I'm used to it.


----------



## Randy

Hoo-haa!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I get like one a day. I'm used to it.



Now I feel left out.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Now I feel left out.



Trust me, be happy you don't get them


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Trust me, be happy you don't get them



Hey now! your the one that called me a cowboy and wanted me to ride you with butter and oil.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Hey now! your the one that called me a cowboy and wanted me to ride you with butter and oil.



I thought that was you that said that


----------



## Groff

3 weeks and still no 7 string bridge pickup


----------



## Groff

This is teh suck


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Hey now! your the one that called me a cowboy and wanted me to ride you with butter and oil.





Lee said:


> I thought that was you that said that


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>



You have no room to talk. You were at the orgy too


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I thought that was you that said that



Nope it was me who suggested the gimp suit, goats and burning chili.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm biding on books, If somebody snippes them, I will hunt them down and hurt them.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You have no room to talk. You were at the orgy too





Desecrated said:


> Nope it was me who suggested the gimp suit, goats and burning chili.



I was at there, and I was the one that suggested the burning chili, and the inflatable clown punching bag. I was also wearing a pair of Groucho Marx glasses+eyebrows+nose+mustache.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm biding on books, If somebody snippes them, I will hunt them down and hurt them.



What books?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I was at there, and I was the one that suggested the burning chili, and the inflatable clown punching bag. I was also wearing a pair of Groucho Marx glasses+eyebrows+nose+mustache.



Damm those eyebrows tickled my a...


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> What books?



Antique music theory books.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Damm those eyebrows tickled my a...



Acute sense of humor? Me too.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Acute sense of humor? Me too.



 If I could rep you, I would.


----------



## Randy

A sad state of affairs, indeed.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> A sad state of affairs, indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

RIP off-topic e-rep


----------



## Desecrated

RIP off-topic e-rep


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

YES, one book done, I rule today.


----------



## Desecrated

15 minutes more


----------



## Desecrated

If I win this one, I'll be lucky as hell.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm eating nails and sweeting pigs right now.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> YES, one book done, I rule today.


----------



## Desecrated

*78000*


----------



## Desecrated

5 minutes left.


----------



## Desecrated

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I rule [action=Desecrated]running around on celling and walls.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

I just payed 1 dollar 50 cent for a book that's worth 200


----------



## Desecrated

I need a shower, BRB. 

Have fun, and don't forget to post random nonsense.


----------



## Randy

RANDOM NONSENSE


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I just payed 1 dollar 50 cent for a book that's worth 200


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

You'll be missing me when you have that big white wrinkly body on top of you with his loose skin and old balls... gross!


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> POST



No. I refuse.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Randy

NO. I WILL NOT POST.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahh!


----------



## Randy

KA-POW! Bitch went down.


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> You'll be missing me when you have that big white wrinkly body on top of you with his loose skin and old balls... gross!



I'm missing you now.


----------



## Groff

Awwww Randy is missed


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Groff

If Johann did not exist, it would be neccesary to invent him.


----------



## Groff

Oh, hai guise!


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> If Johann did not exist, it would be neccesary to invent him.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> POST!



I'm posting all I got!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm posting all I got!



Hey you


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> If Johann did not exist, it would be neccesary to invent him.



I'll take 2!!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Hey you



HI!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

hi jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey Johann, what brand of 6L6GC would you reccomend (Something that isn't expensive NOS or anything)



Uhm I liked the EHX, not a fan of JJs.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



And also, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *78000*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Watcha mad about ?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I bought this:



And your mad because the color makes you visible from space ?


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I bought this:



And your mad because the color makes you visible from space ?
So your ninja skills are useless in the mountains now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> And your mad because the color makes you visible from space ?




















No.









































































































































































Because it only weighs 73 g.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it only weighs 73 g.



So you can now soar amongst the treetops.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> So you can now soar amongst the treetops.



I have a Haglöfs Jacket that weighs 210 g and a Haglöfs Pullover that weighs 150 g.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'm missing you now.





TheMissing said:


> Awwww Randy is missed



But Chris is 'Missing' ?


----------



## Desecrated

so more weight is good?


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> But Chris is 'Missing' ?



I think your missing something


:bad pun:


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> so more weight is good?



If you're a Sumo, yes.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> If you're a Sumo, yes.



I have a thong-diaper, does that count ?


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I think your missing something
> 
> 
> :bad pun:



Did you clean behind your ears? If you don't, you'll grow potatoes back there.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I have a thong-diaper, does that count ?



Yes. 

I bought this:


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I bought this:



You too?


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## D-EJ915

zal


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Did you clean behind your ears? If you don't, you'll grow potatoes back there.



But I need the nutrition mom ;(


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> But I need the nutrition mom ;(



Have a banana


----------



## Groff

Om nom nom nom...


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Have a banana



Bananas contain a small amount of narcotics, you can get addicted


----------



## Randy

Johnathan: Addicted to bananas


----------



## D-EJ915

lep


----------



## g3rmanium

B!


----------



## Randy

Leap Castle


----------



## g3rmanium

I bought this:


----------



## g3rmanium

&ldquo;Buzz&rdquo; data-mining companies to block


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Have a banana



My high school Spanish teacher used to bring in a  everyday, but we noticed that after lunch, it was still uneaten. There was much speculation.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> My high school Spanish teacher used to bring in a  everyday, but we noticed that after lunch, it was still uneaten. There was much speculation.



La.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff, whats with your costume?


----------



## D-EJ915

dunno, ryan messaged me a while ago saying the persons ebay account was removed due to copyright violation, I said that shouldn't affect our purchase, haven't heard anything from him since then.

I dunno if he's contacted the seller about it or not, since he paypal'd them he has at least 1 email for them


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> dunno, ryan messaged me a while ago saying the persons ebay account was removed due to copyright violation, I said that shouldn't affect our purchase, haven't heard anything from him since then.
> 
> I dunno if he's contacted the seller about it or not, since he paypal'd them he has at least 1 email for them





D'oh


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> dunno, ryan messaged me a while ago saying the persons ebay account was removed due to copyright violation, I said that shouldn't affect our purchase, haven't heard anything from him since then.
> 
> I dunno if he's contacted the seller about it or not, since he paypal'd them he has at least 1 email for them





Are you guys n00bs?


----------



## D-EJ915

raaaawr


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Are you guys n00bs?


you sort it out then dbag


----------



## D-EJ915

pm ryan on your strategy for success


----------



## g3rmanium

GG


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> pm ryan on your strategy for success


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> pm ryan on your strategy for success



My strategy is simple: I do it right, you will get the goods, you will take enticing photos and everybody wins.

PM me your address.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> My strategy is simple: I do it right, you will get the goods, you will take enticing photos and everybody wins.
> 
> PM me your address.





That was really funny to me, for some reason.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

dammit, I want dress on jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

B..


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> dammit, I want dress on jeff.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> My strategy is simple: I do it right, you will get the goods, you will take enticing photos and everybody wins.
> 
> PM me your address.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> dammit, I want jeff to dress me up as a koala bear so that I can eat his 'eucalyptus'



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>



O hai Amanda!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Fix'd



Sir, you win the internets!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Sir, you win the internets!



And also, La.

*bows


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> And also, La.



 we posted the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Silly string. I wish I had some right now.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Silly string. I wish I had some right now.



I have two cans at home. 
Green and pink.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Silly string. I wish I had some right now.



You're planning the apocalypse. Aren't you?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yes I am. It shall be colored green.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

2198119


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You're planning the apocalypse. Aren't you?





xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yes I am. It shall be colored green.



s


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> 2198119



2198119 is a lie.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Cactus


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> s


----------



## g3rmanium

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Cactus



Satan.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Cl.


----------



## g3rmanium

Loo.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> s



I wish we could rep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I wish we could La.



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Coo.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



That too. Sideways.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Bubbles!!!!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Bubbles!!!!



*Where?!?!?*

*breaks out the official Bubble Popping Club of America regulation bubble popping scissors


----------



## g3rmanium

Cpp.


----------



## Groff

SOAP!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> *Where?!?!?*
> 
> *breaks out the official Bubble Popping Club of America regulation bubble popping scissors



Damn. They are gone now  I have to protect them from evil poppers like yourself.


----------



## g3rmanium

X00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y00.


----------



## g3rmanium

P00.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

8458542569836.2


----------



## Randy

There's nothing evil about popping bubbles.

*tucks red pointed tail back into pant led


----------



## g3rmanium

Gordie?


----------



## Groff

I walk upon the earth's green, scorched ground.
Silly string entombs the poor souls where they stand.
There is no escape, I must find safe haven
...The silly string apocalypse begins...


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> 8458542569836.2



I'll take two!


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> I walk upon the earth's green, scorched ground.
> Silly string entombs the poor souls where they stand.
> There is no escape, I must find safe haven
> ...The silly string apocalypse begins...



GEEK!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You better tuck that tail away.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I has a flavor


----------



## Groff

*lick*


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I walk upon the earth's green, scorched ground.
> Silly string entombs the poor souls where they stand.
> There is no escape, I must find safe haven
> ...The silly string apocalypse begins...







xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You better tuck that tail away.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Don't give me that mad stuff. You got caught. End of story.


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Don't give me that mad stuff. You got caught. End of story.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mongoose.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> poo


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

G-


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

My silly string apocalypse is more dramatic.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My silly string apocalypse is more dramatic.



Okay. I believe that.


----------



## g3rmanium

G+


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Thanks for the sarcasism. *hangs head in defeat*


----------



## g3rmanium

G00


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I has a flavor



Yes you do


----------



## g3rmanium

22


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Yes you La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

G--


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Thanks for the sarcasism. *hangs head in defeat*



 *Your Ideas*



Desecrated said:


> Yes you do


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## g3rmanium

G&&


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>



There's always next time.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh


----------



## g3rmanium

Ppp


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I'll just go spray kids with the silly string then.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ooh


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

D00


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I'll just go play spraty kids with the silly string then.



Sounds like fun! Can I come too?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

I La'd


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



And also, Null.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I'll just go spray kids with BBs then.



Fix'd.


----------



## Groff

*La*wls


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I La'd


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Fix'd.



Hey!

That's not cool! I got shot in the ass with a BB when I was 7-8 years old. ...Hurt like hell.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey!
> 
> That's not cool! I got shot in the ass with a La when I was 7-8 years old. ...Hurt like hell.



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

BBs


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

I miss my BB gun


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

What's the matter? Little kids like being shot with BBs. Just go ask them!


----------



## Groff

For some reason I love shooting soda cans with a BB gun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bass!


----------



## Groff

Full ones that are shaken up are fun too.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Bass!



Turn it up!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Full ones that are shaken up are fun too, La.



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Anyone else remember CD's like this from the early 90's? They sold them in car stereo magazines a lot.

Amazon.com: It Came from Outer Bass II: Techmaster P.E.B.: Music


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Anyone else remember CD's like this from the early 90's? They sold them in car stereo magazines a lot.
> 
> Amazon.com: It Came from Outer Bass II: Techmaster P.E.B.: Music



My friend and I used to collect those. 

Anyway, I'm on my way home. 

*hops into his blorb and hovers away at exactly 85.345 kph


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

Randy said:


> My friend and I used to collect those.
> 
> Anyway, I'm on my way home.
> 
> *hops into his blorb and hovers away at exactly 85.345 kph


have fun on your trip! XD


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Anyone else remember La like this from the early 90's? They sold them in car stereo magazines a lot.
> 
> Amazon.com: It Came from Outer Bass II: Techmaster P.E.B.: Music



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

lx0=


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Groff

So I zoomed into  and It turns out there's more to it than La can see.







He's got something on his forehead XD


----------



## D-EJ915

zemgaba


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> So I zoomed into  and It turns out there's more to it than La can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got something on his forehead XD


some skin condition


----------



## g3rmanium

kkk


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> So I zoomed into  and It turns out there's more to it than La can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got something on his forehead XD


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Bound

benihana


----------



## D-EJ915

bbb!


----------



## Randy

Pixelation FTL.


----------



## D-EJ915

supahungry


----------



## Randy

Perfect Hair Forever ?


----------



## D-EJ915

bungy mungy


----------



## Randy

Page Davis?


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## Kotex

Party time tomorrow!


----------



## D-EJ915

anime time!


----------



## Buzz762

YTMND - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttt


----------



## Azathoth43

w00t


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Zepp88

Goodnight Kagami


----------



## Desecrated

goodnight jeff


----------



## Desecrated

Hi mike,


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That nazi bastard.


----------



## Desecrated

Mike, that's probably just the start.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Mike, that's probably just the start.



What a resume.

Hitler Youth
...

...
...
Some other stuff
..
...
...
....
Ratzingers home for little boys
...
...
....
....
...
...
The motherfucking Pope!


----------



## Desecrated

My idol.


----------



## Desecrated

I would be a great pope.


----------



## Zepp88

I want John Pauls popemobile.


----------



## Desecrated

I want the pope jonathans goatmobile.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want the pope jonathans goatmobile.



I want Saddam Hussiens harem.


----------



## Desecrated

I want Saddam Hussein in my harem.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want Saddam Hussein in my harem.



Woodchuck brains.


----------



## Desecrated

8400


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Woodchuck brains.



I'll take 2 !!


----------



## Desecrated

Why doesn't Satriani do good records anymore, who does he hates americans freedom.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'll take 2 !!



Indeed.


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Zepp88

Brains.


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Zepp88

yo.


----------



## Desecrated

yo mtv raps


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yo mtv raps



yo mtv plays nothing but reality shows.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R&


----------



## g3rmanium

J.


----------



## g3rmanium

B,


----------



## Thrashmanzac

why cant i give people rep????


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> why cant i give people rep????



Because it's disabled in off topic now.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

oh sweet, thanks heaps for clearing that up.
i woulda given you some rep, but you know..


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Zepp88 said:


> Because it's disabled in off topic now.



ah thanks heaps for clearing that up.
i would give ya some rep, but you know...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike?



Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

78300!


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## g3rmanium

VvV


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

Hallo johann


----------



## Zepp88

The Darwin Awards.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La$


----------



## Varjo

sexy love.

beer flavored nipples? whatta?


----------



## Zepp88

Varjo said:


> sexy love.
> 
> beer flavored nipples? whatta?



and apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

La::


----------



## Thrashmanzac

ha


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La=


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La"


----------



## g3rmanium

La}


----------



## g3rmanium

La{


----------



## g3rmanium

La[


----------



## g3rmanium

La]


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

La'


----------



## g3rmanium

La\


----------



## loktide




----------



## Bound

la





la



la


----------



## Desecrated

tada!


----------



## g3rmanium

La`


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>



FS?


----------



## D-EJ915

raaah


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Go.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ao.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ro


----------



## g3rmanium

To.


----------



## Nerina

No






Hi Johan!


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Johan!



Hallo Nerina!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Nerina

Whats up with you Mr King of E ?


----------



## g3rmanium

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Whats up with you Mr King of E ?



E.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

tjena


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Killer Whales


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> tjena


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Killer Whales


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Bored Des?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Make them stop!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Bored Des?



A little bit perhaps.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Make them stop!!!



I got them out of my system now


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> A little bit perhaps.



I can see why


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> I got them out of my system now



Yay  They were staring at me.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I can see why



So what are you doing up this early ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> So what are you doing up this early ?



I came to rescue you .......


 jk


I actually have to run to school for something, why are you up this late?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I came to rescue you .......
> 
> 
> jk
> 
> 
> I actually have to run to school for something, why are you up this late?



it's only 8 pm : )


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> it's only 8 pm : )



Ah, I see, so maybe I can find you later too?


----------



## Desecrated

jupp


----------



## Desecrated

Just swing on by later.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## B Lopez

Sea otters! And the Boardwalk!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## ZeroSignal

That's a lot of sea otters...


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

So fucking cool and cute.


----------



## D-EJ915

weirdos


----------



## B Lopez

They're creepy little bastards though. 

It'll be cold and foggy; You're surfing alone and then you hear bubbles, a couple splashes, then CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Then the dude's 3 feet away eating a crab and won't share.


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> They're creepy little bastards though.
> 
> It'll be cold and foggy; You're surfing alone and then you hear bubbles, a couple splashes, then CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Then the dude's 3 feet away eating a crab and won't share.



Aw!  they're lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## B Lopez

You're welcome. 

Can't wait to get my underwater camera.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## Nerina

Oh they're cool, I had one before, it was disposable but it took good pics, I was surprised.


----------



## B Lopez

Yeah, those are surprising. 

Im picking up this one: Digital HERO 3 information


----------



## Nerina

Nice!


----------



## ZeroSignal

They're Sea LIONS not otters...


----------



## B Lopez

Eh, one has fur, one doesn't.


----------



## ZeroSignal

B Lopez said:


> Eh, one has fur, one doesn't.



No.

_This_ cheery little fellow is a sea otter:





Completely different species considering one has feet and the other doesn't.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh... There he goes!


----------



## D-EJ915

ZeroSignal said:


> No.
> 
> _This_ cheery little fellow is a sea otter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different species considering one has feet and the other doesn't.


yep, those are the cute ones, and sea lions are seals with feet & ears and are ugly


----------



## D-EJ915

IT'S SO CUTE!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

D-EJ915 said:


> yep, those are the cute ones, and sea lions are seals with feet & ears and are ugly



They're not ugly! Furry =/= cute.


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> No.
> 
> _This_ cheery little fellow is a sea otter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different species considering one has feet and the other doesn't.



CUTE!!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

la indeed


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

La~


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lall.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Keks.



Kekse


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Kekse



Hallo Lee!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Gut und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Gut und selbst?



Gut. Ich bin zu Hause


----------



## g3rmanium

W.


----------



## Splees

an avalanche plowed through the city's hydro plant. we didn't have power thursday... we're running on diesel. there is now a 500% increase in cost for running electricity. AND I'M STILL ON SS.ORG.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> an avalanche plowed through the city's hydro plant. we didn't have power thursday... we're running on diesel. there is now a 500% increase in cost for running electricity. AND I'M STILL ON SS.ORG.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tl


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

Gib.


----------



## Splees

mmhm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Loll.


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## D-EJ915

bala?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Meshuggah is pretty good lately no


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo!!!!


----------



## Varjo

La comes with Ti


and what is this abscence of balls. are they round balls. or the testicle-like balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Bound

RRRRAAAaAAAWWWWRRRR!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Mogwaii

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee

La


----------



## Lee

durka durka allah jihad


----------



## D-EJ915

aughhh so pissed off


----------



## D-EJ915

I was gonna buy that stef-7


----------



## B Lopez

no you werent


----------



## Lee

SILENCE!





















I keel you.


----------



## Zepp88

Phantom power.


----------



## Mogwaii

*boboboboobo*


----------



## D-EJ915

oppp


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## daybean

morning already?


----------



## Desecrated

9.33 am


----------



## Desecrated

It's sunday, it's morning, And I have to go to the studio to audition a drummer. 

See you guys tonight, bye.


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## Zepp88

Later Jon.


----------



## daybean

9:33, its 2:36 here, anyway goodnight


----------



## Zepp88

3:45AM here.


----------



## Zepp88

Why is there nobody posting?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm fucking bored.


----------



## Zepp88

And struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Zepp88

It's 4:51AM and I don't leave work till 7:00AM.

Ballsacks.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna sleep rather nicely when I get home.


----------



## Zepp88

For about 24 hours.


----------



## Zepp88

The challenge will be staying awake while I'm driving home.


----------



## Zepp88

Pickles.


----------



## Zepp88

My rig is getting closer to completion.


----------



## Zepp88

All I need is a rack pie.


----------



## Zepp88

A nice half rack tuner.


----------



## Zepp88

And a solution to my phantom power issue.


----------



## Zepp88

These should be simple things to acheive


----------



## Zepp88

Facebook mobile is addicting.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm constantly checking it.


----------



## daybean

so do you drive a 18


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> so do you drive a 18



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

ORANGE DOOM


----------



## daybean

oh, a 18v.


----------



## Zepp88

This is not Picture Of Rusty Cooley.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> oh, a 18v.



Of Japanese...............................................muscle? ....no.......intellect? .....no................umm..........at least it's not anime.


----------



## Zepp88

This is known in other countries as a Jazz


----------



## Zepp88

I wonder how much the SQL database can really take? This thread will eventually need a database of it's own, especially with all these images.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm tired, I'm starting to get all fidgety


----------



## daybean

well, what do u mean by 18


----------



## Zepp88

You know....we're actually getting fairly close to 100k


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> well, what do u mean by 18



That means she's a-okay


----------



## daybean

ah, like steak sauce.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> ah, like steak sauce.



Texas? I have no idea what you're talking about, I didn't do anything. Steak sauce!!!!! Steak sauce!!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Texas? I have no idea what you're talking about, I didn't do anything. Steak sauce!!!!! Steak sauce!!!!!!!!



you know steak sauce (A1), the good stuff..... STEAK SAUCE!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> you know steak sauce (A1), the good stuff..... STEAK SAUCE!!!!



What does that have to do with the topics: ORANGE DOOM, 18v, Japan, and "at least it's not anime"?


----------



## daybean

WHAT DOES IT NOT HAVE TO DO WITH IT? WELL IF YOU BOUGHT THAT CAR FOR REASONS OTHER THAN "THIS IS A COOL PEACE OF SHIT!" I TAKE BACK STEAK SAUCE.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> WHAT DOES IT NOT HAVE TO DO WITH IT? WELL IF YOU BOUGHT THAT CAR FOR REASONS OTHER THAN "THIS IS A COOL PEACE OF SHIT!" I TAKE BACK STEAK SAUCE.



You're a little edgy today.


----------



## daybean

im telling you it was the scam of a shithead who called this morning. ...and you card # sr? we are not people who scam people"...that guy needs a beating.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> im telling you it was the scam of a shithead who called this morning. ...and you card # sr? we are not people who scam people"...that guy needs a beating.



Who gives a fuck, hang up on him. Gather his info and go to the police.


----------



## Zepp88

Hell, you probably wouldn't even have to gather the info, the police could pull the phone records and find out exactly who the guy is.


----------



## Zepp88

And lock his ass up for fraud, identify theft, adultery, and sodomizing chickens.


----------



## Azathoth43

Zepp88 said:


> You know....we're actually getting fairly close to 100k



We are relatively just as far away from 100k as we are close to

i wonder if i post this, if it will merge with my previous reply, lets find out


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> We are relatively just as far away from 100k as we are close to



You seem to have a fine understanding of the space time continuum, maybe you can build the teleporter that Leon doesn't care about enough to build.


----------



## Azathoth43

well looks like it did, how do I stop that?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## daybean

even if i dont have caller id i can still get info on this peace of shit. i will call and see what happens.


----------



## Azathoth43

only thing that sucks about that is hes proly in a different country that doesn't care


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> well looks like it did, how do I stop that?



You can stop that by becoming a contributor, like donating some cash to the site or buying a t-shirt or something. It helps Chris handle the costs of the forum. 

There's an "official" thread about it somewhere.


----------



## daybean

thats what i thought, he does have a deep southeast tone, and that i cant do anything- "that really ginds my gears!"


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> only thing that sucks about that is hes proly in a different country that doesn't care



If so, and if he's been fucking over American citizens, it's possible that the foriegn government could cooperate, you never know.


----------



## Desecrated

hi mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hi mike.



Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Still at work ?


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, sadly, it's 6:01AM now, so I have about an hour to go.


----------



## Azathoth43

Zepp88 said:


> You can stop that by becoming a contributor, like donating some cash to the site or buying a t-shirt or something. It helps Chris handle the costs of the forum.
> 
> There's an "official" thread about it somewhere.



Thank You
I feel alot less stupid now, been trying to figure out what i was doing wrong.
I plan on contributing just got to get $ in bank and/or PayPal


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> Thank You
> I feel alot less stupid now, been trying to figure out what i was doing wrong.
> I plan on contributing just got to get $ in bank and/or PayPal



Yeah, you get some "perks" like access to the image hosting and a bigger inbox.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

and also post


----------



## Nerina

Hello!

lol I said hi to you in the wrong thread before


----------



## D-EJ915

the fit is a cool car


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Lee

Q?


----------



## metalheadpunk

check out my band! MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, Colorado - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula
SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Nerina

N !
E !
R !
I !
N !
A !


----------



## Uber Mega

Today is the day...

























































...I get ma Blackmachine, fucker


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Lee

pyaw!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

ughuu


----------



## Kotex

I'm gonna' go drink some more.


----------



## ire_works

jagerbombs , jagerbombs , jagerbombs


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Azathoth43

lalalalala


----------



## NeoGothenburg

Oh jack daniels wont you please knock me to my knees..........


----------



## Azathoth43

jagerbombs FTW!!!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E++


----------



## amonb

boogie woogie blues!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## Azathoth43

wtf


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

Azathoth43 said:


> wtf



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E++


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

78600!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Desecrated

laD!


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> laD!



I lal'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff sup dawg?


----------



## D-EJ915

time for school...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



I lal'd.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>







​

​
​


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Are we there yet ?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Thrashmanzac said:


>



 E!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Groff

I La'd

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/54933-so-i-went-movies.html


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

grarrr


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## metalheadpunk

check out my band NUTRICULA 
MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, Colorado - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula
SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Lee

This is the second time you've posted that, isn't it?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

metalheadpunk said:


> check out my La



I did and it's amazing.


----------



## Desecrated

apparently no La


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## Lee

I.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Randy

Heidi Montag


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Stupid girls


----------



## B Lopez

don't want to go to work today


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Neither do I.


----------



## Desecrated

I just got home.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Stupid girls







Desecrated said:


> I just got home.


----------



## g3rmanium

N.


----------



## Randy

Clothes the door.


----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Clothes the door.



I lal'd.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> La. I lal'd. La.



Fix'd


----------



## g3rmanium

M.,


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> lal'd



Lal'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xo.


----------



## Randy

Lal'd.


----------



## YYZ2112

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Stupid girls



Hot stupid girls


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Boys.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> Hot stupid girls









xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Boys.



I'll tell you the truth... I know absolutely nothing about her, other than she was one some lame show that I don't watch and she had breast implants. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, and that she had some horrible, awful earsplitting, not-bad-if-you-watch-it-on-mute song/music video.


----------



## YYZ2112

drunk and hot stupid girls


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I just hate people that get famous because they argue with some other dumb chick.  No talent.


----------



## YYZ2112

I just realized I have no idea what you two are talking about.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> drunk and hot stupid girls



Woah. Where are you hanging out?




xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I just hate people that get famous because they argue with some other dumb chick.  No talent.





I argue with dumb chicks all the time, and I'm not famous. /tongueincheek


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

YYZ2112 said:


> I just realized I have no idea what you two are talking about.



 This doesn't just apply to this specific chick. I hate dumb girls/people in general. I am an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## YYZ2112

Randy said:


> Woah. Where are you hanging out?




It was in this dream I had last night right before the plane I was on crashed.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> It was in this dream I had last night right before the plane I was on crashed.



Oh... that place. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This doesn't just apply to this specific chick. I hate dumb girls/people in general. I am an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## YYZ2112

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This doesn't just apply to this specific chick. I hate dumb girls/people in general. I am an equal opportunity hater.



I work with a few dumb girls who are quite nice looking and they're treated like gold here. It does piss me off..... 

Stupid girls


----------



## Randy

Welcome to hell they call me STTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow.


----------



## Randy

La-la-la-la-la.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Steve is mine.


----------



## Randy

*False.*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> *Trooth.*




Ok. Fixed.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hey, look at me... I'm a cabbage. Good source of riboflavin.



:fixed:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I would rather be lettuce.


----------



## Randy

I would rather be a fake leg.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

A wooden pirate leg would be nice.


----------



## Randy

Ninjas > Pirates


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Kittens > Pirates



fixed


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> >



Fix'd


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> *graph full of lies and *HERESY!*


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>



You sir, are deemed false. 

Bear witness to the only religion that is true:

Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You sir, are deemed false.
> 
> Bear witness to the only religion that is true:
> 
> Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster



FALSE!



Nerina said:


> POST



FALSE!


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!!


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> FALSE!
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!



Lies.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Lies.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Having emoticon wars?


----------



## Lee

I guess


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Having emoticon wars?



Yes.



Lee said:


> I guess



No.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No.



Maybe so.


----------



## Lee

I should be reading for my German Lit. class tonight. I gave up because the book is so horrible.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I should be reading for my German Lit. class tonight. I gave up because the book is so horrible.



Reading horrible books is what we were all put on this Earth to do.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Reading horrible books is what we were all put on this Earth to do.



I'm still deciding if I should sell it back at the end of the semester or burn it to rid the Earth of one more copy of this pile of feces.


----------



## YYZ2112

Randy said:


> Reading horrible books is what we were all put on this Earth to do.



Thankfully I can't read.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> Thankfully I can't read.







Lee said:


> I'm still deciding if I should sell it back at the end of the semester or burn it to rid the Earth of one more copy of this pile of feces.


----------



## Lee

YYZ2112 said:


> Thankfully I can't read.



You're better off because you don't have to read garbage like this.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You're better off because you don't have to read garbage like this.





*takes a careful look at the setting and context in which this conversation is taking place


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> *takes a careful look at the setting and context in which this conversation is taking place



Not the thread fool, the book I'm talking about


----------



## Randy

Oooooooh.


----------



## Lee

For the record I'm talking about Effi Briest.


----------



## Lee

I learned more from the 10 sentence Wikipedia summary than I did from the first 100 pages.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> *Effi Briest*.



T*tty F**king?


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> T*tty F**king?



What? That's the main character's name


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> What? That's the main character's name


_
Oh. How awkward. _


----------



## D-EJ915

back home


----------



## Randy

You shall not pass!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## Randy

Blorb


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

And apparently it's time for lunch. Or La. Or both.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttttt!!!


----------



## Randy

Shit-peeps.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

F is for fun.


----------



## playstopause

That's right.


----------



## playstopause

Correct sir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

Indeed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Lal'd.



I LAL'D LIKE !


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I should be reading for my German Lit. class tonight. I gave up because the book is so horrible.



Ich könnte dir etwas erzählen.


----------



## Randy

I was hoping that it was going to be pictures of Simone Simmons.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I LAL'D LIKE !



I don't believe that. Not even for a second.


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iii i ii i.


----------



## playstopause

Fouuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Randy

Foui?


----------



## playstopause

Mostly, yeah.


----------



## playstopause

It happens...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.



Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Correct, sir.

I'd even say EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Randy

I'd even say epic La.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I'd even say epic La.



I'd La say epic La.


----------



## Randy

That too. La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

E! + La. = Match made in heaven


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Randy

Rock out with your quintuplebear out.


----------



## g3rmanium

ER.


----------



## Randy

How does this look like for Mid-May La?


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## Randy

Good morrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Randy

Nails: It's What's For Dinner


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Rock La with your quintuplebear out.



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

celiak's tags are La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> celiak's La are La.



Fixed.


----------



## Randy

Not safe for woLark


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> celiak's tags are La.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

nerina pwns science and clouds bobby rules. La.


----------



## Groff

woot


----------



## Groff

pants do not have muffins but they do have pancakes outside Stitch's hair, which Crackwhores do not devour Stitch's hair but instead they scream DON JUAN save godzilla. Max inhaled some sort of chinese herb in Djibouti then someone melted sandwiches throughout s7eve's garden hose, however a bengal tiger fled the crime fiesta, knocking up an elephant, which resulted in a demon choopalooping on Oprah Winfrey's weinis causing havoc in her tits as Tom Cruise bled green septic liquid into South dixie when all of the sudden an infested satanic smurf realised he forgot his starburst back at KFC, a quandary enigma quantum zylophone confused the shit out of tie my rope. No one saw where it came from but it appeared to be a bunny with a pancake on it's head baking muffins which are made of nipples secreting fermented apple juice, but dave smelled crotch rot from Mike which was caused from intercourse with JJ, due to JJ`s dog's Anal Warts from peanuts and henceforth they went forth hence the president got noodles up his kilt, resulting in distress crabs ungulating inside his moist eye ball.Then Hillary grabbed Bill by the camel toe and said: Blargarararagaaaaarrrrgggg, Flllllllaaaarggg, rim-shots, resulting heinously in death to Bill's animal fat master-surgeon impaled cats with a giant succubus encrusted in blood, causing erections. "E."
'Is it over? Has g3rmnium killed it with "E"?,' said Nerina blindly she continues watching Chris edit the typo in the thread title, because it was wrong to assume Chris has muffins which bite alien muffins because muffins are muffins under pancakes festering muffins taint the sky with lazers emitting tantric,karma sutra-like peanut butter muffins which devour muffins in Middle Earth and re-calculate peanut butter jelly time on the moon to precisely incinerate the pterodachtyl-thingy-mabobber-of-doom with fever and pants to the extreme and beyond the 100k reply contest.&#12288;Yrstyteristedes the IVth fisted Noodles every 10 minutes for free beer. Holy fuck, I just came!
Without continuing this quite epic thread, in my pants. NOW! ss.org MUFFIN! butter proclaimed the word of Satan is false and changed to E, X, and K. Tortuga's fortune vannished swimgingly while romans ponder the origin of the Simetsberg (at the Walchensee) while gerbils of the fourth panzer devision and combat-teletubbies in an elfs-JAM-aican pants, waltz and pr0n chocolate syrup coated muffins that fell Original Oettinger Glorietta Zitrone Limonade pomegranate juice that got dry mother this sentence no sense. Shakira while drinking brawndo farted scud-missiles of hell and washing boxers wish SMAG smegma which smelled funny, while daybean asked how to post but noone answered and i kept the thread ALIVE! Emiliano pwnt daybean.Yay! Then E. happened and nothing else. Nonsense keeps going left around smoking lemons and pterodactyl testicles which i kicked and flexed at! Until JJ ate muffin's muff in 300 posts while Zepp88 with an elf and Desecrated said "what a lovely tea party" then coerced Nerina to kill carrots and un-ban desecrated!!! "UN-BAN DESECRATED!" exclaimed Emiliano who hadn't realized Desecrated wasn't banned, but it was yesterday and now is today so it's ban was ended and Emiliano is happy! pants (otherwise known as trousers) and Nerina is happy too but jewish pancakes are evil, sinful, and made from potatoes and Qube with a zesty ass-sauce that could kill anti-semites and vice versa. 438
years ago, pants ruled stitchy world in which Aleksi resurrects the thread with awesome ninja typing skills. never ending sentences masturbate war gods whille


----------



## g3rmanium

5!


----------



## Randy

Make a ka-ka pie.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

78800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

Skeeter bites.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Skeeter bites.



HONK HONK!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

No takers? Ok.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>





Way to read my mind.
That EXACTLY what I was thinking of when I posted that. hahaha!


----------



## Randy

There was a couple other ones too, I think...?


----------



## Desecrated

honk ?


----------



## dream-thief

ocuh


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Randy

E = Tr00th


----------



## dream-thief

we tried that already ^


----------



## Desecrated

D comes after E


----------



## dream-thief

C comes after D then.


----------



## Groff

dream-thief said:


> C comes after D then.



*head explodes*


----------



## Desecrated

dream-thief said:


> C comes after D then.



Nope D and T comes after D and C


----------



## Randy

Nothing comes after La.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Nothing comes after La.



An utter in speedos ?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> An utter in speedos ?



The skineth spilleth outeth.


----------



## dream-thief

nay it doethnt


----------



## D-EJ915

ehh


----------



## dream-thief

aye


----------



## Desecrated

pirat


----------



## dream-thief

ninsha


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Desecrated

mera pirater era sjöråttor, vaska däck och en kista med gårdagens tvätt.


----------



## D-EJ915

grr


----------



## Desecrated

rrg


----------



## D-EJ915

Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com hot


----------



## Groff

Green apocalypse! AHH!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com hot



Nice paint job... But upper fret access FTL


----------



## Groff

HAWTTT!

Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## playstopause

abc


----------



## playstopause

123


----------



## playstopause

Fouiuiiiiiiiii iii ii i i i i


----------



## playstopause

Ok, now that's the real deal.


----------



## playstopause

Huh.


----------



## playstopause

Huh-oh.


----------



## playstopause

RRR.


----------



## playstopause

EEE:::


----------



## playstopause

Isn't it exciting?


----------



## playstopause

Sure is.


----------



## playstopause

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## playstopause

Wee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee!


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Waaaaaaa


----------



## playstopause

Woooooo


----------



## playstopause

wiiiiii


----------



## playstopause

Wiiiiiiiiiiii iiii ii i ii ii ii ii


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiii i ii i i iiiiiiii i i ii iii i


----------



## playstopause

fouiiii i i i i


----------



## playstopause

fun


----------



## playstopause

fun fun


----------



## playstopause

fun fun fun


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Chicken.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Lee




----------



## wes225

qtqrqrwqrqwrqwrqrwtwetdhdghcnvbnghmj


----------



## playstopause

vvv


----------



## playstopause

vvvv


----------



## playstopause

vvvvvvvvrrrrrrroum


----------



## playstopause

vroum vroum.


----------



## playstopause

vroum vroum vroum


----------



## playstopause

vroum vrrroum.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## playstopause

vrrr


----------



## playstopause

Vrouuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmm


----------



## playstopause

vrouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm


----------



## playstopause

vrouuuuuuuuuuumumumumummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## playstopause

(im driving)


----------



## Lee

Pay attention to the road!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Stop sign!


----------



## Randy

Take a dump in the garbage disposal.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Yeah, like that one.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Gross.


----------



## Randy

:domo::timetowalkthedog:


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:1


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## Azathoth43

obligatory 100k reply post


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

78900!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Splees

I'm going to look for an apartment this week. UGH.


----------



## g3rmanium

/b/


----------



## g3rmanium

b.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

B_


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## D-EJ915

would be funnier w/o the bubble


----------



## g3rmanium

c.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

there's one girl in black


----------



## D-EJ915

this guy knows whats up


----------



## D-EJ915

enough said


----------



## g3rmanium

OMFG JEFF!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

iop


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Pantelones.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

I wonder where Alpo is right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## dream-thief

post


----------



## Desecrated

desecrate my dog


----------



## g3rmanium

E....


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> desecrate my La



Fixed.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

subject


----------



## dream-thief

apparently not


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!!


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

Thanks for disrupting my E-spree, Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

79000!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!!


----------



## Desecrated

yeay


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Randy

Ruff ruff wine.


----------



## Varjo

I understand why people have big post ratings now


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Randy

Posting in OT doesn't add to your post count.


----------



## g3rmanium

Varjo said:


> I understand why people have big post ratings now


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## D-EJ915

hungry as fuck


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> hungry as fuck



I'm not, I just had BK Chicken Fries and a Vanilla iced latte from dunkin donuts 



Iced lattes from DD = tasty!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Groff

Fuck starbucks... Nasty shit.


----------



## Groff

"This coffee tastes like shit!"
"That's because it's Starbucks Austin!"
"Oh well that explains it"


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Randy

Shrooms.


----------



## D-EJ915

well good for you lol


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

N!


Hi all!


----------



## Groff

Someone offered me an Ibanez JS100 for $200 today.



He's gonna bring it in on friday for me to look at.


----------



## Blexican

Still not at 100K? tsk tsk.


----------



## Randy

My other guitar player has a JS100. That thing fuckin' rips.


----------



## Randy

EDIT: I like how it automerges everything EXCEPT when I double-post.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> EDIT: I like how it automerges everything EXCEPT when I double-post.



Donate then


----------



## Groff

You've been here for two years, time to pay for bandwith.


----------



## Randy

Bah. Bah, I say.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Bah. Bah, I say.



I  at you.


----------



## Groff

For I don't automerge


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I  at you.





TheMissing said:


> For I don't automerge





TheMissing said:


>





I used my contribution money to buy booze...


----------



## Groff

An also, La.


----------



## Randy

An also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

tut tut


----------



## Randy

Mucky mucks.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> tut tut


----------



## playstopause

Wow


----------



## Groff

but but


----------



## playstopause

This is where it's at after all!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

FUN!


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

Now tell me all about your pain...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Nerina

Hi playstoppause Ü


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Hi playstoppause Ü


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

ca va? Ü


----------



## playstopause

Ça va super!!!!!!!!!! Et toi? 


Bonnie Tyler rocks!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

"every now and then I fall apart........"

so true, so true.........

I am well my friend 

J'ai le travail pour l'histoire,


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Randy

I was hoping it was going to be:


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> I was hoping it was going to be:


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>



That broad's bikini at :57 looks like in needs a pruning...


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


>




Je n'ai jamais vu cela avant aujourd'hui, J'adore


----------



## playstopause

C'est du grand art!


----------



## playstopause

Tu aimes les 80's?


----------



## Randy

French, YAY!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Need to run!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy




----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Tu aimes les 80's?



Oui, Je suis né en 1981  Tu?



Randy said:


> French, YAY!



Frenchies rock 

Ok, je vais à mon travail maintenant, Tchao


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Oui, Je suis né en 1981  Tu?
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchies rock
> 
> Ok, je vais à mon travail maintenant, Tchao



Non, j'ai grandi dans ces années-là! (1975) 


On se voit plus tard!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Randy

<---Doesn't know how to speak French, but knows how to use a translator. 

Bye bye everyone.


----------



## Desecrated

klackarna i taket.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow!


----------



## D-EJ915

mrrowww!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yikes!!


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Nerina

posted


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Petunias


----------



## Nerina

Lillies


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Tulips


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

Roses


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hyscinth


----------



## Desecrated

blåklocka


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## Nerina

Hyacinth?


----------



## B Lopez

plop!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Nerina said:


> Hyacinth?



Ergonomic keyboard= fail


----------



## Nerina

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Ergonomic keyboard= fail


----------



## Desecrated

Absinthe ?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I'll take some


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Absinthe ?




NO!


----------



## Desecrated

Just checking.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Just checking.



Check your pm


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Check your pm



Yeah I saw it.


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Nerina

we a we a we a we


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> hmmm



What are you pondering about o great sandwich.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> we a we a we a we



What the opposite if weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Nerina

whether coffee or absinthe is better?



Desecrated said:


> What the opposite if weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> whether coffee or absinthe is better?



I wouldn't drink any of them but if I had to choose I think I would go with the absinthe, at least that has been known to spawn inspiration.


----------



## Nerina

mmmmmmmmm, absinthe is addictive tho......I dont think I'll ever try it


----------



## Desecrated

In some way the opposite of weeeeeeeeeeee must be aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Kinda like this;

bungyjumping from a bridge; weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
bungyjumping but forgetting to tie the rope; aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> In some way the opposite of weeeeeeeeeeee must be aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Kinda like this;
> 
> bungyjumping from a bridge; weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> bungyjumping but forgetting to tie the rope; aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah





Bungee jumping, "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"

Forgetting the rope, "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!"


----------



## Kotex

Bitch


----------



## Desecrated

I think in some point you get so scared that you just go back to primal screaming.
Where even fuck is to hard to formulate.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Bitch



Yes, how can I help you


----------



## Nerina

Kotex said:


> Bitch



What made you name yourself after a brand of tampons?


----------



## Kotex

I do what's I wants! Nothing really. A box just happened to be next to me when I made it.


----------



## Desecrated

He likes sucking blood from my genitalia.


----------



## Kotex

Dude! Your not suppose to tell anybody!


----------



## Desecrated

Dude, I already posted a picstory and made like 3 blogs entries on youtube and a facebook account and some other new hip stuff that I don't know how to use.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I think in some point you get so scared that you just go back to primal screaming.
> Where even fuck is to hard to formulate.



Im gonna send you a link to this Billy Connolly scene where he does something like this........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Im gonna send you a link to this Billy Connolly scene where he does something like this........



When he scares his wife ?


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Dude, I already posted a picstory and made like 3 blogs entries on youtube and a facebook account and some other new hip stuff that I don't know how to use.



Goddamn it! You are not my lover anymore.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> When he scares his wife ?



No........you're like it


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Goddamn it! You are not my lover anymore.



Thats so cute, talking like you have a choise. awww!


----------



## Nerina

Im looking for the vid


----------



## Kotex

I always have a choose!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> choice.
> 
> 
> Im looking for the vid



sorry my mind floated away.,


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I always have a choose!



Not anymore, I edited it.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> sorry my mind floated away.,



lets go floating, where you wanna go?






choiCe


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> lets go floating, where you wanna go?



thursday


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> sorry my mind floated away.,



Into my pants


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Into my pants


----------



## Desecrated

I think I just invented a new meaning for the bowdown smiley.


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Not anymore, I edited it.



It doesn't matter. I always remember. 




Desecrated said:


> I think I just invented a new meaning for the bowdown smiley.



You just may have


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> It doesn't matter. I always remember.



That's good somebody does, I'm just a senile old man, I can't even remember where I put my lighthouse.


----------



## Nerina

Ok, he's talking about how in the movies, they make women scream very high pitched, and in real life, women dont really scream like that. So he's in his sister's house, and she dosent know he's there, and he scared the shit out of her, and she makes 'the noise'  !


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> That's good somebody does, I'm just a senile old man, I can't even remember where I put my lighthouse.



Once again, in my pants


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Ok, he's talking about how in the movies, they make women scream very high pitched, and in real life, women dont really scream like that. So he's in his sister's house, and she dosent know he's there, and he scared the shit out of her, and she makes 'the noise'  !




O yeah it was his sister, I thought it was his wife.


----------



## Nerina

I love that one, its hilarious


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Once again, in my pants



Let it shine, let it shine o let it shine.


----------



## Kotex




----------



## Desecrated

Well boys, girls and tampons, it's late And I need some sleep. Bye bye y'all.


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Let it shine, let it shine o let it shine.



Okay. Maybe.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


>



It will get better soon.


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> It will get better soon.



Promise?




Desecrated said:


> Well boys, girls and tampons, it's late And I need some sleep. Bye bye y'all.



Later snookums.


----------



## Nerina

post

posted.....

I can has tripple post? 

what about quadrupple post? 
 I am bored.....

cinq post?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> post
> 
> posted.....
> 
> I can has tripple post?
> 
> what about quadrupple post?
> I am bored.....
> 
> cinq post?



POST POST POSTY POST POST


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrr


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> vrrrrrr



v-ger


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


>



They invented AIDS.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I thought Al Gore did................?


----------



## D-EJ915

I just watched wargames, that movie is cheesy as hell 

the "nice" girl from fast times at ridgemont is there, as well as the blonde dude the brunette walks in on when he's fapping


----------



## HotRodded7321

"DO YOU WANT TO PLAY A GAME?"


----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


> "DO YOU WANT TO PLAY A GAME?"



Sure, why not?


----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


> I thought Al Gore did................?



I invented VD


----------



## D-EJ915

bier


----------



## D-EJ915

HotRodded7321 said:


> "DO YOU WANT TO PLAY A GAME?"


GLOBAL THERMONUCLEAR WAR


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> GLOBAL THERMONUCLEAR WAR



Is that what they're calling "hot potato" now-a-days?


----------



## D-EJ915

no, that's secks


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Groff

Naren said:


> So, how's that, uh, UV777BK workin' out for ya?



Lawls.


----------



## playstopause

[SIGN]I follow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 
An August summer night 
Soldiers passing by 
Listening to the wind of change 

The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change 

Chorus: 
Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

Walking down the street 
Distant memories 
Are buried in the past forever 

I fallow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

The wind of change blows straight 
Into the face of time 
Like a stormwind that will ring 
The freedom bell for peace of mind 
Let your balalaika sing 
What my guitar wants to say 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change [/SIGN]


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> no, that's secks



Awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

hot potato


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> [SIGN]I follow the Moskva
> Down to Gorky Park
> Listening to the wind of change
> An August summer night
> Soldiers passing by
> Listening to the wind of change
> 
> The world closing in
> Did you ever think
> That we could be so close,like brothers
> The future's in the air
> I can feel it everywhere
> Blowing with the wind of change
> 
> Chorus:
> Take me to the magic of the moment
> On a glory night
> Where the children of tomorrow dream away
> In the wind of change
> 
> Walking down the street
> Distant memories
> Are buried in the past forever
> 
> I fallow the Moskva
> Down to Gorky Park
> Listening to the wind of change
> 
> Take me to the magic of the moment
> On a glory night
> Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams
> With you and me
> 
> Take me to the magic of the moment
> On a glory night
> Where the children of tomorrow dream away
> In the wind of change
> 
> The wind of change blows straight
> Into the face of time
> Like a stormwind that will ring
> The freedom bell for peace of mind
> Let your balalaika sing
> What my guitar wants to say
> 
> Take me to the magic of the moment
> On a glory night
> Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams
> With you and me
> 
> Take me to the magic of the moment
> On a glory night
> Where the children of tomorrow dream away
> In the wind of change [/SIGN]



That's so much better!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Lee

maybe so


----------



## D-EJ915

AIDZ0RZ!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> POST POST POSTY POST POST



Postalicious !!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Postalicious !!



Of course.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Of course.


----------



## Zepp88

How is the Nerina?


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> How is the Nerina?


 
Hai gaiz!!!

More like how is Orsusmetal?


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Hai gaiz!!!
> 
> More like how is Orsusmetal?



Who?


----------



## OrsusMetal

...me


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> ...me


----------



## OrsusMetal

Oh like a simple wave makes up for your rudeness Zepp! You monster!!!


----------



## biggness

Sooo


----------



## biggness

When you are


----------



## biggness

a contributor


----------



## biggness

you no longer


----------



## biggness

Auto-merged double posts!!!


----------



## biggness

Awesome!!


----------



## Zepp88

Yes Justin, this is


----------



## biggness

I did not know this


----------



## Zepp88

true.


----------



## biggness

So I can spam the sh!t out of "E"


----------



## biggness

Or say stuff like 79203?


----------



## biggness

orr 79204?!?!


----------



## biggness

Very cool! I will be here more often. Am I welcome? I have hot pockets...


----------



## OrsusMetal

I'm allergic to hot pockets....so no. 

BUT JUST KIDDING...seeing as how I cannot double post.  :bow:


----------



## biggness

How can you be allergic to the temperature of pockets?


----------



## OrsusMetal

Well...if it's hot it makes my skin feel itchy. If it's cold my teeth shatter...don't know why.


----------



## biggness

You should totally give Chris some money. Just think of it as buying the pleasure of post whoring...


----------



## OrsusMetal

So I have to wear pocketless pants now.  HAVE MERCY WITH YOUR HOT POCKETS!!!


----------



## Zepp88

No. Bring burritos.


----------



## biggness

So when you had some money that was burning a hole in your pocket, when you had pockets, how did this make you feel?


----------



## OrsusMetal

I've been thoroughly considering it. Not to whore myself, but to boost the awareness that Korn is a shitty reference for 7 strings!!!



biggness said:


> So when you had some money that was burning a hole in your pocket, when you had pockets, how did this make you feel?


 
3rd degree burns man. I have to keep my monies in mah undies.


----------



## biggness

Zepp88 said:


> No. Bring burritos.



No, you bring a bag of burritos. 

















cool ranch burritos


----------



## OrsusMetal




----------



## biggness

OrsusMetal said:


> I have to keep my monies in mah undies.



Hmmm, ahh yes, I see. Do you not consider your undies a pocket? A pocket is one which holds something.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Well, there is always ways around allergies. I'm allergic to hot pockets. Pockets made of different material is a different matter. And the fact of the matter is that I make normal pockets hot. 

So I just walk around in mah undies. Which technically is even hotter.

But seriously....I'm allergic to those. It makes me sad that I can't eat them.  Along with many other foods.


----------



## biggness

You phail me.  Just when I thought you were cool... 
























































 I am allergic to syrup.  And sad part is, I love pancakes, waffles, and french toast. The even sadder part, I just pig enough not to care.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Syrup? That's interesting, I've never heard of anything like that. I'm allergic to wheat and WHEAT IS IN EVERYTHING!!! 



...it blows balls. I really wish I could be as care free about it as you.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Syrup? That's interesting, I've never heard of anything like that. I'm allergic to wheat and WHEAT IS IN EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...it blows balls. I really wish I could be as care free about it as you.



Celiak? It's a bitch, but luckily a lot of the wheat free foods are pretty good. (my ex has it)


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Celiak? It's a bitch, but luckily a lot of the wheat free foods are pretty good. (my ex has it)


 
Yep. My whole family has Celiac Sprue. I was diagnosed with it when I was in first grade. Now that shit was hard. Going all through school only with salad for lunch...

But yes, they've developed a lot of wheat free stuff now that actually tastes really good. 

GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning




Greetings Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Greetings mike


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Greetings mike


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Yep. My whole family has Celiac Sprue. I was diagnosed with it when I was in first grade. Now that shit was hard. Going all through school only with salad for lunch...
> 
> But yes, they've developed a lot of wheat free stuff now that actually tastes really good.
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!



Gluti-No.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Kinnick-kinnick has great wheat free stuff too. I recommend it. If you still talk to your ex, tell her about those. They carry it at hy-vee now.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Kinnick-kinnick has great wheat free stuff too. I recommend it. If you still talk to your ex, tell her about those. They carry it at hy-vee now.



I love the fucking Gluti-No pretzel sticks


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> plop!



I fully support this.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I fully support this.



Lust plop!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



Bier?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Lust plop!



Griaß di *MIKE*!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier?



Plop?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Griaß di *MIKE*!



 Hallo Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Plop?



Ja! Dieser geht zusammen.


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja! Dieser geht zusammen.



loptruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

Bier+Truckin=Tot


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier+Truckin=Tot



Nimm noch ein paar Leute mit in den Tod!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nimm noch ein paar Leute mit in den Tod!



Ahso... :sterbentruckin:


----------



## Zepp88

Phantom power is a pain in the ass


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Phantom power is a pain in the ass


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Desecrated

I have phantompower in my preamp.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah my midi switcher has phantom power, and so does my MC-1 but they're not working togther 

I have a thread about it.....


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/54492-effects-problem-nobels-switching-2.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

EEEPC FTW!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

LAWL DOGS FAIL IN COMPARISON TO LOLCATS.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> LAWL DOGS FAIL IN COMPARISON TO LOLCATS.



Yes, but the blend of loldogs and politicians has a certain irony to it, that makes it worth,.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yes, but the blend of loldogs and politicians has a certain irony to it, that makes it worth,.



Eh.

Lolcats pwns.


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

"ghey," Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

79300!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

jo momma


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> jo momma



jo plop


----------



## g3rmanium

j.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## g3rmanium

U!


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

RI!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> RI!



You are doing it wrong, Jeff.


----------



## Groff

Let's go Flyers!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> HERMAN RI!



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> R!



E


ur doin it wrong


----------



## g3rmanium

Zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E
> 
> 
> ur doin it wrong


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## metalheadpunk

Nutricula


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## metalheadpunk

MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, US - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula


----------



## biggness

.



























.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## metalheadpunk

SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads

check out nutricula on myspace

check out nutricula on myspace


----------



## biggness

Hello E-man


----------



## metalheadpunk

check out nutricula on soundclick


----------



## biggness

Nah


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

Today's amusing message title in Lee's spam mailbox: "Stunning cleavage shots"


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Today's amusing message title in Lee's spam mailbox: "Stunning cleavage shots"



Anything wrong with cleavage shots?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Anything wrong with cleavage shots?



Well, when the message body contains something to the effect of "als;dfkasd s;dlflasjdf as;flasdfhsdfasl;fh", yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Well, when the message body contains something to the effect of "als;dfkasd s;dlflasjdf as;flasdfhsdfasl;fh", yes.



So you like large attachments in your spam?


----------



## g3rmanium

HHH


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> post



faskdjfksjdf


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> So you like large attachments in your spam?



It's spam. They automatically get nuked every morning


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Morning!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Morning!





Morning! I've been up for 5 hours!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I have been up for like 2. I would really like to go back to sleep.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

I've been dying to use this picture:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want some cupincakes!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I want some cupincakes!



Sweet!
Cupin'
Cakes!


----------



## Groff

I wanna take a nap. I needs me some coffee or something...


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Cupincakes are the most metal of foods


----------



## Groff

A E I O U and sometimes La.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Cupincakes are teh most br00tal of f00dz



Fixed.


----------



## Groff

EH STEVE!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

M-I-C K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E


----------



## Groff

...br00talz


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> M-I-C K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E



C-U-P-P-I-N-C-A-K-E-S!


----------



## Lee

I had cheesecake for the first time last night. It was quite good


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> I had cheesecake for the first time last night. It was quite good



Are you seriously tell us that was your first piece of cheesecake ever?? Everyone should have cheesecake by the age of 10.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Are you seriously tell us that was your first piece of cheesecake ever?? Everyone should have cheesecake by the age of 10.



It was  Well, I alternated between two different kinds. I usually don't like things that have "cheese" in the name, so I was a little leery of it.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Ah....It is the most delicious of deserts. Except for cupincakes of course.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Ah....It is the most delicious of deserts. Except for cupincakes of course.



I don't know; key lime cheesecake is pretty awesome.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Plain cheesecake is my fave.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Plain cheesecake is my fave.




That and the vanilla/chocolate marble cheesecake.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I had cheesecake for the first time last night. It was quite good



Chicken cheesesteak + bacon + pineapple = awesome.


----------



## playstopause

post!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Groff

Rofl my waffle!


----------



## Nerina

HI ALL!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> HI ALL!



O hai Nerina!


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> O hai Nerina!



How are you Missing?


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> How are you Missing?



I'm ok. A bit burnt from research papers for school... All but one of my professors this semester require an essay.

The longest one was the easiest (8 pages) but that was on a topic of MY choosing. I have to write another on a presidential candidate, and another one for sociology which is STUPID.


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> HI ALL!


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> I'm ok. A bit burnt from research papers for school... All but one of my professors this semester require an essay.
> 
> The longest one was the easiest (8 pages) but that was on a topic of MY choosing. I have to write another on a presidential candidate, and another one for sociology which is STUPID.



Oh I know, I am currently writing my 2nd of 6 papers for history, then I have to read a book and 'critique it' all for monday.......I am already burnt out 



Lee said:


>



Hi Lee, whats up ?


----------



## Randy

A sumsabitchez


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sumsabitchez..... Nice.


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Oh I know, I am currently writing my 2nd of 6 papers for history, then I have to read a book and 'critique it' all for monday.......I am already burnt out
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee, whats up ?



Very little. I'm writing a reading response for one of my classes. I'm really not looking forward to all of these papers that I have to write


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sumsabitchez..... Nice.







Lee said:


> Very little. I'm writing a reading response for one of my classes. I'm really not looking forward to all of these papers that I have to write



Ugh. Writing papers.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I had a ten page paper due yesterday and a Chemistry lab report due on Friday. This week is hell.


----------



## Randy

It'll seem like water under the bridge when you're all rich from those high paying jobs you get from all the schooling you went through.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah. Too bad I still have 5 years before I am actually a Pharmacist.


----------



## supertruper1988

Randy said:


> It'll seem like water under the bridge when you're all rich from those high paying jobs you get from all the schooling you went through.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I had a ten page paper due yesterday and a Chemistry lab report due on Friday. This week is hell.



I have to have my annotated bibliography ready on Friday for my final presentation, and then give a completely unrelated speech for the same class on Monday 

After that, the papers begin


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yeah. Too bad I still have 5 years before I am actually a Pharmacist.





supertruper1988 said:


>



Here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Thanks. I am ready to see light at the end of the tunnel. At least I decided against med school. I would have been there FOREVER!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Thanks. I am ready to see light at the end of the tunnel. At least I decided against med school. I would have been there FOREVER!



Pharmacy is worth it. My g/f is a tech. and both pharmacists at her store make $60 + an hour.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Very little. I'm writing a reading response for one of my classes. I'm really not looking forward to all of these papers that I have to write



Haha, yes I know 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Thanks. I am ready to see light at the end of the tunnel. At least I decided against med school. I would have been there FOREVER!



Yup, I have 4 more years before I am actually a doctor, a Vet actually.....it's taking too damn long!


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...you-don-t-take-meet-your-mom.html#post1005596


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

And apparently no Wang Chung tonight


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I work as a tech right now too. I they are projecting when I finish school that pharmacists will make $75 +. That is going to be so nice.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I work as a tech right now too. I they are projecting when I finish school that pharmacists will make $75 +. That is going to be so nice.



Well, we'll see what the condition of the healthcare industry is like at the point, anyway...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah I know. No social medicine please!!  Or at least not completely socialize.


----------



## Randy

Well, the kind of wages we're talking about are a bit obscene, considering the amount of money some people are making, or moreover, what people in the medical/healthcare industry are making in other countries. In this country, it's a "good racket, if you can get into it", you know?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well I feel like after spending all that time in school that I should be able to earn good money for it. Not obscene amounts but I think the hard work deserves a reward. Plus the things that I put up with day in and day out in the pharmacy are rediculous. I love my job and I love the field but people don't treat us with respect at all. 
Really the biggest problem with health care is insurance. They are what make prices unreal, and to survive as a business we have to sign contracts with them. So in a way we get our hands tied in the situation.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yeah I know. No social medicine please!!  Or at least not completely socialize.





It's hard enough as it is for me to get to the doctor. If we end up with waiting lists like canada, i'll go on a shooting rampage.






















































...In GTA IV...


----------



## D-EJ915

*I got an MSN messenger bag from micro$haft*


----------



## Groff

I use Trillian


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well I feel like after spending all that time in school that I should be able to earn good money for it. Not obscene amounts but I think the hard work deserves a reward. Plus the things that I put up with day in and day out in the pharmacy are rediculous. I love my job and I love the field but people don't treat us with respect at all.
> Really the biggest problem with health care is insurance. They are what make prices unreal, and to survive as a business we have to sign contracts with them. So in a way we get our hands tied in the situation.




I agree, people in your line of work take a lot of shit and deserve to be payed well, and hard work deserves recognition. 


Well, once things are concentrated into the private/for-profit sector (insurance companies, drug companies), cash just turns into fuckin' Monopoly money. They've been allowed to run rampant in this country for a long time, and they don't show any signs of getting any better. And who takes the shit for it? When customers come in and things are too expensive, or screwed up because of insurance, etc., it's the people on the bottom.


----------



## Groff

New signature


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I agree, people in your line of work take a lot of shit and deserve to be payed well, and hard work deserves recognition.
> 
> 
> Well, once things are concentrated into the private/for-profit sector (insurance companies, drug companies), cash just turns into fuckin' Monopoly money. They've been allowed to run rampant in this country for a long time, and they don't show any signs of getting any better. And who takes the shit for it? When customers come in and things are too expensive, or screwed up because of insurance, etc., it's the people on the bottom.



I definantly agree with you on that. But again those few idiots in the bunch that sue these drug companies because they don't read the lab before they swallow the whole bottle of tylenol is what makes these prices continue to rise. Yes it is out of hand though.
According to our contracts with the insurance companies, we have to give them the cheapest price possible, and we can't give someone a cheaper price if they don't have insurance. That really sucks because then if I want to help someone (main reason I am going into the field) I can't legally do it. The system is flawwed. I just feel like the blame falls on the pharmacy staff when really it should be placed elsewhere. 

Rant mood off!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Almost to 80,000


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I definantly agree with you on that. But again those few idiots in the bunch that sue these drug companies because they don't read the lab before they swallow the whole bottle of tylenol is what makes these prices continue to rise. Yes it is out of hand though.
> According to our contracts with the insurance companies, we have to give them the cheapest price possible, and we can't give someone a cheaper price if they don't have insurance. That really sucks because then if I want to help someone (main reason I am going into the field) I can't legally do it. The system is flawwed. I just feel like the blame falls on the pharmacy staff when really it should be placed elsewhere.
> 
> Rant mood off!



All of that = 



TheMissing said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

yay!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> yay!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well now I am going to work.  Get my daily dose of stupid.


----------



## D-EJ915

have fun XD


----------



## Randy

Buckets of worms, dumped into an already flushing toilet.


----------



## Groff

<Gir> *sniff* I love you... </gir>


----------



## Randy

McMeaty's FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## Nerina

Mr King of E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## Randy

*I LOVE FORMATTING PARTITIONS*


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Nerina.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> *I LOVE FORMATTING LA*



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

f00


----------



## g3rmanium

g00


----------



## g3rmanium

l00


----------



## Randy

E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!
E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!E!


----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


> Hello Nerina.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee indeed


----------



## Desecrated

450


----------



## Desecrated

I just won 3 english books, woho, I'm gonna learn how to speak better english,


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Kotex

BOO


----------



## Groff

Kotex said:


> BOOBS



Fixed


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I just won 3 english books, woho, I'm gonna learn how to speak better english,



You type it fine. 

Unless I didn't pick up on your sarcasm.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.



That's all it is.








And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

*:domo::heart:*


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> *:domo::heart:*


----------



## Kotex

TheMissing said:


> Fixed



Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

zoomy zoom


----------



## Kotex

and a boom boom


----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## Randy

Instructions for TAKE FIVE free play


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Instructions for TAKE FIVE free play



1 silent 2, 3, silent 4, 5


----------



## Desecrated

*1* 2 *3* 4 *5*
1 3 51 3 5

X---X---X-X---X---X-X---X---X-X---X---X-


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

10 Funniest Typos ever


----------



## Desecrated

Fishki.Net - Îáàëäåííàÿ ñâàäåáíàÿ ôîòîñåññèÿ (18 ôîòî) | Ôèøêèíà Êàðòèíêà


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Doe a deer a female deer.


----------



## D-EJ915

rars


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lions


----------



## Randy

...and tigers and bears.

Oh my!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Can I add flying monkeys to that??


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Good. They were pretty creepy when I was little.


----------



## Randy

All monkeys are creepy.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Um...not all. I like these guys.


----------



## Randy

*cowers


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Come on. They are only as big as your hand, and they are cute as buttons.


----------



## Randy

Small things scare me. I'm afraid they're going to crawl into my mouth and die.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Wow. I am scared of spiders doing that in my sleep.


----------



## Randy

I hate spiders. 

After all that pleasant talk, it's time for dinner.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

What you having?? Something good I hope.


----------



## Randy

BOILED CRAWFISH


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You having Geoduck as well??


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

rars!


----------



## Groff

Hai everybody!

Just got back from class.
...2 1/2 hours of sociology is enough to make anyone crazy...


----------



## B Lopez

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Wow. I am scared of spiders doing that in my sleep.



They say you eat a couple of spiders/other bugs during sleep a few times over your life.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> And also, br00tal cupincakes.



fixed


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> fixed



My mistake! Thanks!


----------



## Groff

You should change your headline to br00tal cupincakes instead of cupincakes.

...Cause if you don't, I will


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Not a problem  Always here to help


----------



## Groff

teh br00talz


----------



## Groff

Kittys!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

OMG Hello Kitty headlights!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## B Lopez

KITTY!


----------



## Groff

...I have no words for this...


----------



## Groff

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!


----------



## B Lopez

Wow.   @ the exaust


----------



## Groff

And now... A puppy!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## B Lopez

nope. more kitty! my cat!


----------



## Lee

rawr


----------



## Groff

I miss my puppy


----------



## Groff

:cry:


----------



## B Lopez

my other cat


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## B Lopez

baby lizard!


----------



## Groff

YTMND - KITTY


----------



## B Lopez

my dog when he was a pup


----------



## Groff

YTMND - OH SNAPple? something I made


----------



## Groff

YTMND - huh huh semen huh huh load another one I made. I laugh at these things everyday at work


----------



## Groff

YTMND - *blush* Something I made to cheer up a friend of mine


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Groff

I have another YTMND... But it's NSFW and it's offensive to those with no sense of humor...

Strong bad hommage FTW!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

YTMND - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Kotex

Bitch


----------



## Lee

Kotex said:


> Bitch



Hello to you too


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Bitch


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

poooooooooooooooooooooost!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## playstopause

poooooost!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Frenchy.


----------



## playstopause

Greetings!


----------



## playstopause

fouiiiiiiiiiii i i i


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> post!


----------



## Zepp88

Oui.


----------



## playstopause

Oui oui!


----------



## Zepp88

The time has come.


----------



## D-EJ915

*:domo::heart:*


----------



## Nerina

Hallo!


----------



## D-EJ915

zack


----------



## Nerina

zack?


----------



## B Lopez

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrriiing


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hallo!



Greetings.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Greetings.



Hello there  How are ya?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hello there  How are ya?



Super! You?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Super! You?



Im good 

Look!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] thinks Nerina forgets that Zepp88 is at work [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

lulz


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] thinks Nerina forgets that Zepp88 is at work [/action]



oopppps...............


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> oopppps...............





It's okay. 

Here!


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## Azathoth43

what it be


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> what it be



Various shapes and patterns.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It's okay.
> 
> Here!



aw


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> aw



COLORS!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Greetings kate!


----------



## Zepp88

Whats up j0n?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm trying to wake up
I'm going to the music store in 2 hours.


----------



## Zepp88

Music stores are good.


Desecrated Productions <--Is that your website?


----------



## Desecrated

Nope that is somebody else, I don't have a webpage yet.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nope that is somebody else, I don't have a webpage yet.



End them. Now.


----------



## Desecrated

I don't really care, we aren't even in the same genre, There is an industrial techno dude that uses desecrated production too. 

Shit that happens when you use a generic name hahahaha. 

But I'm off to the shower. 
bye.


----------



## Zepp88

Have a blast in there.


----------



## Kotex

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

hey mike, what time is it over there?


----------



## Zepp88

5:04AM


----------



## Kotex

2:05 am


----------



## Thrashmanzac

wow, you guys are fucking hard core, being on here that late/early
its 7:07pm here in aus


----------



## Zepp88

I'm at work.


----------



## Kotex

haha. Yeah, I'm just bored as shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> haha. Yeah, I'm just bored as shit.



Try sleeping? Or, go pester the lady!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

where do ya work?
and i think pestering the lady at this hour might stir up some conflict


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> Try sleeping? Or, go pester the lady!



I don't sleep good man. I'm always up late homeslice.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I don't sleep good man. I'm always up late homeslice.



I've noticed this


----------



## Kotex

Thrashmanzac said:


> where do ya work?
> and i think pestering the lady at this hour might stir up some conflict



I was pestering her a little while ago.


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> where do ya work?
> and i think pestering the lady at this hour might stir up some conflict



A "So....today I pissed off Amanda...at 3:00AM" picstory would be funny.


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> I've noticed this





Yeah it's a bitch though. Fucking always going to sleep late then waking up early. Sucks big time.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Kotex said:


> I was pestering her a little while ago.



haha thats a bloody good effort


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> A "So....today I pissed off Amanda...at 3:00AM" picstory would be funny.




She's always cool about it.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Kotex

;P


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Zepp88 said:


> A "So....today I pissed off Amanda...at 3:00AM" picstory would be funny.



this is a great idea


----------



## Kotex

How about I just take the pics and then keep them for myself.


----------



## Zepp88

The video of her kicking his ass as a result would be the funny part


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> How about I just take the pics and then keep them for myself.



Well...I wasn't alluding to that, but, I commend you on the idea


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> The video of her kicking his ass as a result would be the funny part




She can't kick my ass






































































I run faster than she does 



Zepp88 said:


> Well...I wasn't alluding to that, but, I commend you on the idea



Never said you were. Trophy's! 




*I put "the" instead of "some"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Well...I wasn't alluding to that, but, I commend you on the idea



Double-post much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Kotex

Pa pow pa pow




EDIT: Well, I think I'm out for the night dudes. Peace.


EDIT II: When I wake up in 8 hours, this thread better be at 80k. I'm looking at you Zepp. Don't give my none of that "I have to work" bullshit. Thats quitter talk


----------



## wes225

fuck


----------



## Desecrated

I approve of videos and pestering.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Double-post much, Mr. Tremblay?



It's twice as epic that way.


----------



## Desecrated

5900 btw


----------



## Thrashmanzac

only 392 more posts till 80000


----------



## wes225

391


----------



## Thrashmanzac

even less now


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I approve of videos and pestering.



I see that we agreed.


----------



## Desecrated

We should be able to do that before the end of the month. damm before the end of the week even.


----------



## wes225

390

poopie britches


----------



## Desecrated

I always agree on video and pestering with you.....


----------



## wes225

poopie britches


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder if it's time to put on some pants.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wonder if it's time to put on some pants.



Is it ever?


----------



## Desecrated

Not really


----------



## Desecrated

But the guy at the music store might appreciate if I have pants.


----------



## Zepp88

Problem solved.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But the guy at the music store might appreciate if I have pants.



He probably won't give a shit.


----------



## Desecrated

But then Again I have my long coat, I might convince him that I'm wearing shorts under it, 

Might be hard with 1 feet of snow outside.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> But then Again I have my long coat, I might convince him that I'm wearing shorts under it,
> 
> Might be hard with 1 feet of snow outside.



No, shrinkage might make it easier.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



e?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> e?



Yes, e is .


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

*I want to go back to sleep, lol*


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> *I want to go back to sleep, lol*


----------



## g3rmanium

G.e


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lâ.


----------



## g3rmanium

Là!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## g3rmanium

La"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zzz.


----------



## D-EJ915

uzotski


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## trv

..,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,
..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,
,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,
,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\
.;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\
..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,
...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*..`~-~-,(.(¯`*,`,
.\llllllllllll,-~*)_-\..*`*;..)
..\,-*`¯,*`),-~*`~..../
...|/...//~,...-~*,-~*`;./.\
../...///..,-,..*~,.`*~*.*...\
.|...///.*`...\...).)¯`~,
.|.//./.),.)`*~-,.../.|..)`~-,
/./.../,*`-,..`-,*`.,---...\./../..|...¯```*~-
...(.)`*~-,.`*`.,-~*.,-*|/.//\
.*-,.`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.|.,*...,*|...\
.*,`-,)-,..,-*`...,-*.(`-,


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Randy

trv said:


> ..,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,
> ..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,
> ,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,
> ,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\
> .;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\
> ..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,
> ...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*..`~-~-,(.(¯`*,`,
> .\llllllllllll,-~*)_-\..*`*;..)
> ..\,-*`¯,*`),-~*`~..../
> ...|/...//~,...-~*,-~*`;./.\
> ../...///..,-,..*~,.`*~*.*...\
> .|...///.*`...\...).)¯`~,
> .|.//./.),.)`*~-,.../.|..)`~-,
> /./.../,*`-,..`-,*`.,---...\./../..|...¯```*~-
> ...(.)`*~-,.`*`.,-~*.,-*|/.//\
> .*-,.`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.|.,*...,*|...\
> .*,`-,)-,..,-*`...,-*.(`-,



No pictures of sexual intercourse allowed... ASCII included.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

trv said:


> ..,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,
> ..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,
> ,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,
> ,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\
> .;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\
> ..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,
> ...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*..`~-~-,(.(¯`*,`,
> .\llllllllllll,-~*)_-\..*`*;..)
> ..\,-*`¯,*`),-~*`~..../
> ...|/...//~,...-~*,-~*`;./.\
> ../...///..,-,..*~,.`*~*.*...\
> .|...///.*`...\...).)¯`~,
> .|.//./.),.)`*~-,.../.|..)`~-,
> /./.../,*`-,..`-,*`.,---...\./../..|...¯```*~-
> ...(.)`*~-,.`*`.,-~*.,-*|/.//\
> .*-,.`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.|.,*...,*|...\
> .*,`-,)-,..,-*`...,-*.(`-,



 This looks like La?


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Randy

La looks like this.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> La looks La this.


----------



## g3rmanium

La"


----------



## Randy

That too.


----------



## Groff

br00tal cupincakes


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Lee

Just one post, and I'm off


----------



## Randy

No posts, and I'm  off.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> br00tal cupincakes



BROOTAL AS PHUCK!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> No posts, and I'm  off.


----------



## Randy

Hump de' bump.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Hump de' .



La'd.


----------



## Randy

Lal'd at your La'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Lal'd at La La'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

f00


----------



## g3rmanium

g00


----------



## g3rmanium

b00


----------



## g3rmanium

t00


----------



## g3rmanium

s00


----------



## g3rmanium

a00


----------



## g3rmanium

p00


----------



## g3rmanium

n00


----------



## g3rmanium

w00


----------



## g3rmanium

q00


----------



## Randy

:E:


----------



## g3rmanium

e00


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> :La:



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

79700!


----------



## Randy

:wootcupincakes:


----------



## g3rmanium

Check this!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Lal'd La La La'd.





g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


>




I  CCR


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Groff

Ordered a new Motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Randy

John Hancock. He's a helluva a guy for you, right there.


----------



## D-EJ915

raz


----------



## Randy

Bacardi Raz.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Bacardi La.


----------



## Randy

La La.


----------



## D-EJ915

almost to 80k


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> Bacardi Raz.



C'est bon!


----------



## trv

Randy said:


> No pictures of sexual intercourse allowed... ASCII included.


----------



## D-EJ915

TTT!!


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Nerina

Kellogs!


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> raz



berry beret.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> raz





playstopause said:


> berry beret.



The kind you find at a second hand store?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> berry beret.


----------



## Desecrated

good evening


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> The kind you find at a second hand store?


----------



## Desecrated

svang


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> good evening




Hi, how art thou?


----------



## playstopause

pooooooooooooost!


----------



## playstopause

zing bang boum!


----------



## Nerina

kelloooooooooooooogs!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55074-proof-bing-funnier-than-dong-d.html


----------



## playstopause

^

kids


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Plural Nounds


----------



## D-EJ915

ra ra!


----------



## Randy

Advergs


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

Hi. Clothes the d00r. Itz draphty in hear.


----------



## Lee

It feels good in here. It was rather warm outside earlier.


----------



## Randy

That's true. But my nipples are like thumbtacks at this point.


----------



## Lee

That's unfortunate


----------



## turmoil

well, i'm off to the bar to get me some Guinness on this lovely thursday evening. see you tomorrow


----------



## Thrashmanzac

kilkenny>guinness


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## wes225

,sh,fzfykzgj, poop


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

post!!


----------



## Nerina

kelloggs!


----------



## playstopause

Nerrrrrrrrrriii-naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

SALUT!


I was going to post your name too, but I dont know it!


----------



## D-EJ915

wah!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> SALUT!
> 
> 
> I was going to post your name too, but I dont know it!



FRENCH GUY!!!!


----------



## playstopause

nobody does.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> FRENCH GUY!!!!


----------



## playstopause

That's kind of twisted, isn't it?


----------



## playstopause

Grr.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> nobody does.


----------



## Zepp88

Blorp.


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


>



Don't you cry tonight.


----------



## playstopause

(famous song)


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Don't you cry tonight.


----------



## playstopause

grrr.


----------



## playstopause

_
Talk to me softly
There is something in your eyes
Don't hang your head in sorrow
And please don't cry
I know how you feel inside I've
I've been there before
Somethin is changin' inside you
And don't you know


Don't you cry tonight
I still love you baby
Don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry tonight


Give me a whisper
And give me a sign
Give me a kiss before you
tell me goodbye
Don't you take it so hard now
And please don't take it so bad
I'll still be thinkin' of you
And the times we had...baby


And don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
Don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry tonight


And please remember that I never lied
And please remember
how I felt inside now honey
You gotta make it your own way
But you'll be alright now sugar
You'll feel better tomorrow
Come the morning light now baby


And don't you cry tonight
And don't you cry tonight
And don't you cry tonight
There's a heaven above you baby
And don't you cry
Don't you ever cry
Don't you cry tonight
Baby maybe someday
Don't you cry
Don't you ever cry
Don't you cry
Tonight _


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> _
> Talk to me softly
> There is something in your eyes
> Don't hang your head in sorrow
> And please don't cry
> I know how you feel inside I've
> I've been there before
> Somethin is changin' inside you
> And don't you know
> 
> 
> Don't you cry tonight
> I still love you baby
> Don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry tonight
> 
> 
> Give me a whisper
> And give me a sign
> Give me a kiss before you
> tell me goodbye
> Don't you take it so hard now
> And please don't take it so bad
> I'll still be thinkin' of you
> And the times we had...baby
> 
> 
> And don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> Don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry tonight
> 
> 
> And please remember that I never lied
> And please remember
> how I felt inside now honey
> You gotta make it your own way
> But you'll be alright now sugar
> You'll feel better tomorrow
> Come the morning light now baby
> 
> 
> And don't you cry tonight
> And don't you cry tonight
> And don't you cry tonight
> There's a heaven above you baby
> And don't you cry
> Don't you ever cry
> Don't you cry tonight
> Baby maybe someday
> Don't you cry
> Don't you ever cry
> Don't you cry
> Tonight _



Me likes


----------



## Zepp88

Frenchys posts are like an emo kids myspace page


----------



## Nerina

:gasp:

This sucks, someone else needs to post, so I can keep posting............


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> :gasp:
> 
> This sucks, someone else needs to post, so I can keep posting............



POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST POST



KELLOGS!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> KELLOGS!



GENERIC FOOD LION BRAND!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> GENERIC FOOD LION BRAND!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Lee

I just spent 3 hours typing my annotated bibliography


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I just spent 3 hours typing my annotated bibliography



 I hate papers............


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I hate papers............


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Diabolical Masquerade pwns your faces.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Diabolical Masquerade pwns your faces.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



It's truth.


----------



## Nerina

I pwn things


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I pwn things



This is extreme truth.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is extreme truth.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

Zepp, you are truly one of ss's gems


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Zepp, you are truly one of ss's gems


----------



## Nerina

Ok, I must finnish my own paper on the peace treaty that ended WWI, I hate school, I will go MAD when I graduate.........

Zepp, have an awesome night


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, I must finnish my own paper on the peace treaty that ended WWI, I hate school, I will go MAD when I graduate.........
> 
> Zepp, have an awesome night



You poor starving student, here's some pancakes.......with bunnies...

   

I'll try to have an awesome night


----------



## Desecrated

banzai!!!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> I hate school, I will go MAD when I graduate.........



Why not just play 'Global Thermonuclear Warfare' and go "M.A.D." Now?


----------



## Desecrated

postelipost


----------



## Thrashmanzac

tired


----------



## Groff

In case anyone missed it...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55164-those-you-hello-kitty-strat.html#post1006433


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yawn!


----------



## Nerina

Hi all ! 



Zepp88 said:


> You poor starving student, here's some pancakes.......with bunnies...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to have an awesome night



aw bunnies!



TheMissing said:


> Why not just play 'Global Thermonuclear Warfare' and go "M.A.D." Now?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

:itspeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytime:


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yawn!



Gooood morning!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :itspeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytime:



where E at? where E at? where E at? where E at? and there E go! there E go! there E go! there E go!


----------



## Lee

Attention my allergies: I fucking hate you. That is all.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Attention my allergies: I fucking hate you. That is all.



Wow... I have your allergies too.

We has something in common!


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Wow... I have your allergies too.
> 
> We has something in common!



I didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of them


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Attention my allergies: I fucking hate you. That is all.



I hate my allergies as well...


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of them



Breathe-rite strips man... They help a-lot! (The name brand ones.. NOT the cheap ones.)

Now I just need to get a refill on my Nasacort AQ


----------



## Randy

Ihsahn - Angl <---


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> post!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy

:rustyface:


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

:rustytrombone:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

_I'm gonna break my_

:rustycage:


----------



## Groff

La and E... The meaning of life.


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> post!



Reply!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleeepy....grrr


----------



## Desecrated

afternoon


----------



## Randy

Take pills. 



TheMissing said:


> La and E... The meaning of life.



NAAAAAAAANTS ingonyama... bagithi Baba...


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

Mech Warrior


----------



## Groff

FACE!


----------



## playstopause

Wee!


----------



## playstopause

gimme a P!


----------



## playstopause

gimme a O!


----------



## playstopause

gimme a S!


----------



## Groff

P!


----------



## playstopause

gimme a T!


----------



## Groff

O!


----------



## Groff

S!


----------



## Groff

T!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

So close to 80,000


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

gzzt


----------



## Randy

STFU. GDMMT.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> STFU. GDMMT.



OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Randy

TOTS OR GTPO!?


----------



## D-EJ915

hooohah!


----------



## Groff

nannybooboo


----------



## Randy

Noooooooooo poop till.... bah nah... bump bah.... Brooklyn.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Noooooooooo poop till.... bah nah... bump bah.... Brooklyn.





That took me a second.

...I see what you're doing there...


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

ANAL!!!


----------



## Nerina

post!
kelloggs!
raisin bran!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ANAL!!!





Nerina said:


> post!
> kelloggs!
> raisin bran!



I approve both of these messages.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ANAL!!!



You has it, Jeff?


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> I approve both of these messages.



Why thankyou kind sir


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Why thankyou kind sir



No, the pleasure is all mine, madam.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> where La at? where La at? where La at? where La at? and there La go! La La go! La La La! La La La!



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La and E... The meaning of life.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

rah, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

Blah.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## D-EJ915

zem


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bip.


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo.


----------



## g3rmanium

R00.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going on a post spree soon, I just need to check out the rest of the forum first.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## Desecrated

90 something


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

more


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Desecrated

I am the bible


----------



## g3rmanium

Shit.


----------



## Desecrated

yes My toaster comes in green


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Shit.



wanna go another 100 and just get to 80.000 tonight


----------



## Desecrated

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

dam dam dam dam tam duns


----------



## g3rmanium

Sounds good Jonathan


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Sounds good Jonathan



excellent.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> excellent.



<head explodes/>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Well then do it.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Well then do it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

BNlob.


----------



## g3rmanium

T00


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

B00


----------



## Randy

blorb


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

N00


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Put it away. Forever.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrr


----------



## Desecrated

Listening to bongo jazz from the 70ths


----------



## playstopause

vrr


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

Fouuiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

FOuiii i.


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Randy

Playing the bongos. Yay, yay, yay!


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Playing the bongos. Yay, yay, yay!



I need a set of bongos, they are fun to play. Wonder if I can find something in the kiddie store.


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Randy

No, no, no. Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## g3rmanium

P00


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## playstopause

post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I need a set of bongos, they are fun to play. Wonder if I can find something in the kiddie store.



Prolly.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I need a set of bongos, they are fun to play. Wonder if I can find something in the kiddie store.



I have some bongos, got them at guitar center cheap


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Prolly.



Thats how you know that you are a Pro musician, when you go instrument hunting at toys'r'us


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Desecrated

8600!


----------



## Groff

Post


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

97 again


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thats how you know that you are a Pro musician, when you go instrument hunting at toys'r'us



That's where I get all my gear. The playschool studio monitors are responsive as fuck!


----------



## playstopause

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> That's where I get all my gear. The playschool studio monitors are responsive as fuck!



ooo I need me a pair of those.


----------



## playstopause

Man, this thread is sooooooooo fucking slow!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Gimme a playskool "My first gutiar"

AKA the Bullet Strat


----------



## Desecrated

trying 99 again.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Man, this thread is sooooooooo fucking slow!



(to upload)


----------



## Groff

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## g3rmanium

LA!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

keks!


----------



## playstopause

Wow, page 8000.


----------



## Desecrated

I bought some percussion at a china import store once, they are cheap and it sounds.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff

Page took so damn long to load I didn't realize this was post 80,000


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 79,999
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 22,689
D-EJ915 11,369
Desecrated 8,600
TheMissing 4,607
Zepp88 3,913
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,008
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,571
Randy 1,478
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,054
Nerina 928
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 574
loktide 552
Bound 471
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 324
xXxPriestessxXx 294
nitelightboy 262
Michael 250
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Mattmc74 230


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E!



FUCK!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Gimme a playskool "My first gutiar"
> 
> AKA the Bullet Strat



Don't waste your time... if you incorporate pigs blood into your stage show, you'll notice that the buttons get gummed up REALLY easily. I had to return 3 of them before I learned my lesson.


----------



## Groff

Shit, Zepp is catching me...


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> E!



Congrats!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Shit, Zepp is catching me...



You are catching me.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> FUCK!





Stupid lag.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

I think I'm the highest up of the "cheap bastards" on the list.


----------



## Groff

Randy, you need to donate so you can pwn this thread with us


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Randy, you need to donate so you can pwn this thread with us



+1


----------



## playstopause

life ain't easy.


----------



## Groff

Cheap bastard.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

zzz


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Randy, you need to donate so you can pwn this thread with us





Desecrated said:


> +1





TheMissing said:


> Cheap bastard.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my 150 g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my 150 g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my 150 g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my 150 g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh wait, it weighs 130 g according to the website.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

_INNO AAA....... _

_INNO AAA......._

_INNO AAAA......._

*INNO....A....SATAAAAAANA*


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> _INNO AAA....... _
> 
> _INNO AAA......._
> 
> _INNO AAAA......._
> 
> *INNO....A....SATAAAAAANA*



Killer track!  to Emperor.

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Oh wait, it weighs 130 g according to the website.



Looks comfortable. 

Looks more like 150g though... I think the website is *WRONG*.


----------



## D-EJ915

so how come the zipper goes off to the side


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> so how come the zipper goes off to the side



I don't know. Mine doesn't.

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I don't know. Mine doesn't.


 
That's just because you have crooked boobies.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> That's just because you have crooked La.



Fixed!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

la lA La LA la. lA. La. LA.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.



I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

I wore my *130 g* testicles today in the rain. They didn't worked really well.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow you really churned through those pages


----------



## g3rmanium

<classpath>
<fileset dir="lib" includes="*.jar" />
</classpath>


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> wow you really churned through those pages







g3rmanium said:


> <classpath>
> <fileset dir="lib" includes="*.jar" />
> </classpath>


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I wore my *130 g* testicles today in the rain. They didn't worked really well.







































































































































































































































































I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## D-EJ915

leeloo


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy

Nobody wore anything, anywhere, that weighed anything, in any conditions. At any time.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Nobody wore anything, anywhere, that weighed anything, in any conditions. At any time.



I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

I wear my carhartt in the rain. It works really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






Oh Baby!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

I like dancing in the warm summer rain.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I wear my carhartt in the rain. It works really well.



No Vaude Laser Jacket?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

BLa.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

<batchtest fork="yes" todir="${reports.tests}">
<fileset dir="${src.tests}">
<include name="**/*Test*.java"/>
<exclude name="**/AllTests.java"/>
</fileset>
</batchtest>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



<batchtest fork="yes" todir="${reports.tests}">
<fileset dir="${src.tests}">
<include name="**/*Test*.java"/>
<exclude name="**/AllTests.java"/>
</fileset>
</batchtest>


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



 I knew you were going to do that.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

// Do shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I knew you were going to do La.



Fixed.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I La'd my *130* La Vaude La Jacket today in the La. It La really La.



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> I wore my *130* g  today in the rain. It worked really well.



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah!


----------



## MF_Kitten

i just made a new song for you peeps to hear! it´s with the Agile baritone, tuned to the sikh tuning, but like a fourth down (so it´s tuned the same way, but with E instead of A!)...

go to teh recording forum NOWZ!


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## Lee

I think it's about dinner time


----------



## Desecrated

01.30 am


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

finally...whoo...again?....whoo...yooo...


----------



## Azathoth43

gleat


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Zepp88

gEIST


----------



## playstopause

wizzzzzz


----------



## playstopause

wow!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> wow!



Supa dupa!!!!1


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Supa dupa!!!!1



Ahah! Really? Most entertawiing!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ahah! Really? Most entertawiing!!



The LAWLS!!!!!!!!!! MOG!1!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> The LAWLS!!!!!!!!!! MOG!1!



Yeah well... Ok.

What's up with that?


----------



## Lee

I am teh lawlrus


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yeah well... Ok.
> 
> What's up with that?



IMO, he's clearly laughing at you.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> IMO, he's clearly laughing at you.



 +1


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> +1



Well ok then. I guess that's it.


----------



## Lee

it is


----------



## playstopause

Very rarely sir.


----------



## playstopause

15.


----------



## playstopause

14.


----------



## playstopause

13.


----------



## playstopause

12-b.


----------



## playstopause

11-a


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## Lee

roffle my waffle


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




Wow.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




That video is pure gold. Especially the intro.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




Magic in the making.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




You do realize this is intense, right?


----------



## D-EJ915

lolus


----------



## D-EJ915

anuz


----------



## playstopause

tsss


----------



## playstopause

tss tss


----------



## playstopause

tsssssssss


----------



## playstopause

tss


----------



## playstopause

tsssssssssssss!


----------



## D-EJ915

ang


----------



## B Lopez

fuck


----------



## D-EJ915

HAND OF THE DEAAAAAADDDD


----------



## D-EJ915

HAND OF THE DEAAAAAADDDD


----------



## Zepp88

FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Griaß di Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Griaß di Mike.





Yo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yo.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



This is truth.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> This is truth.



No, this is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> No, this is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



Yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yes?



Yes?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yes?



Du horst Nena wann du bist traurig.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du horst Nena wann du bist traurig.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DOOM DOOM DOOM



Bist du zuhause? Warum bist du nicht in meinem IM?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bist du zuhause? Warum bist du nicht in meinem IM?



Ich bin beim arbeit. Wie immer.

Ich arbeite Dienstag - Samstag


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich bin beim arbeit. Wie immer.
> 
> Ich arbeite Dienstag - Samstag



Ah. Na wenn du mal zuhause bist, meld dich mal via IM.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah. Na wenn du mal zuhause bist, meld dich mal via IM.



Vielleicht...ich muss schlaf!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Vielleicht...ich muss schlaf!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

80200!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Groff

Good morning.


----------



## Nerina

Good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pre-Fump.


----------



## g3rmanium

*FUMP*


----------



## g3rmanium

Post-Fump.


----------



## g3rmanium

Diff.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Diff


----------



## g3rmanium

U'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

_I'd._


----------



## g3rmanium

*B'd.*


----------



## g3rmanium

bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Box.


----------



## g3rmanium

F00.


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> F00.



F1ght3rs?


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## D-EJ915

almost this year


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Bubbles!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Beez!! Run!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rears


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rears



I'll take two!!


----------



## D-EJ915

zing!


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Desecrated

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

rancor


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

fence


----------



## D-EJ915

eha


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

werbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## D-EJ915

the op to hatenkou yugi is really good


----------



## Desecrated

iyh


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Hcash

I am your father: 








I like this mustasche:


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I can has Drum 'n Bass?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## playstopause

Weee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

We!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ba.


----------



## g3rmanium

Foouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## D-EJ915

trap


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.,


----------



## g3rmanium

is it a



D-EJ915 said:


> trap



, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

raz


----------



## g3rmanium

La$


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

gummy


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## D-EJ915

LOLZUZ!!


----------



## g3rmanium

PUT YOUR HANDS UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOR DETROIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





E


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





La


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





E!


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





&#8364;


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





É


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





È


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





Ê


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





'E'


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





0


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.





1


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Varjo

Can I interest you in a penis?


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

Varjo said:


> Can I interest you in a penis?



Can I interest you in a Vaude Laser Jacket?


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

80300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## Desecrated

posr5


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

I hate Virginia police


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I hate Virginia police



what now ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> what now ?



I got stopped on the way to work today because he didn't like how I was driving  He said that i was following too close and braking randomly, and that I pulled over aggressively when he turned his lights on. Bullshit and a waste of time, and I see a lot of cops that speed and tailgate me etc. 

An annoying waste of time, in the time it took him to not find me doing anything wrong, a drunk driver killed a family of four.


----------



## Desecrated

WOW


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> WOW



Well, "statistically" a drunk driver killed a family of four 

Otherwise my point is he wasted my time.


----------



## D-EJ915

dumb shit


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> dumb shit



You know exactly what I'm talking about


----------



## playstopause

So?


----------



## playstopause

That's it?


----------



## playstopause

Kind of funny.


----------



## playstopause

really!


----------



## playstopause

Trust me.


----------



## playstopause

Well...


----------



## playstopause

That's quite... mmm...


----------



## playstopause

fascinating!


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus


----------



## playstopause

tremendeous!


----------



## playstopause

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Zepp88

YOWZA!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeaahhh!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Woot Woot!!


----------



## B Lopez

Sup. Today was my first time on scuba in the ocean. 

Pretty cool, lots of creepy critters


----------



## Zepp88

Awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> Sup. Today was my first time on scuba in the ocean.
> 
> Pretty cool, lots of creepy critters


cool stuff


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Sup. Today was my first time on scuba in the ocean.
> 
> Pretty cool, lots of creepy critters



Supa dupa nice!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weee!


----------



## playstopause

Plouf!


----------



## playstopause

Splash!


----------



## playstopause

Splish!


----------



## playstopause

Ratadam!


----------



## playstopause

Bingo!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

post!!


----------



## playstopause

Post!!!


----------



## playstopause

pooooooost!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-e-e-e!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Awesome!



Besides the fact that it was 46 degrees in the water. :brrr:


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> Besides the fact that it was 46 degrees in the water. :brrr:


----------



## B Lopez

...and I go back in the morning 

at least there's babe-alicious instructors there


----------



## D-EJ915

RAH!!!


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> ...and I go back in the morning
> 
> at least there's babe-alicious instructors there


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## B Lopez

Every curve is easily seen in the wetsuit too


----------



## Zepp88

Sounds tempting, almost makes me want to go scuba diving! 

But, nobody wants to see MY curves in a wetsuit.


----------



## daybean

shake what your mama gave you.


----------



## B Lopez

Reminds me someone was wearing a 5XL wetsuit.

Thats FIVE. FIVE FUCKING X's.

*XXXXX*

You could pitch a four person tent with it.


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> Reminds me someone was wearing a 5XL wetsuit.
> 
> Thats FIVE. FIVE FUCKING X's.
> 
> *XXXXX*
> 
> You could pitch a four person tent with it.





Holy shit


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sounds tempting, almost makes me want to go scuba diving!
> 
> But, nobody wants to see MY curves in a wetsuit.



Are you sure about that


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Are you sure about that


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Go stand at the back off the buss in your school uniform, I want to rub myself all over you


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Go stand at the back off the buss in your school uniform, I want to rub myself all over you


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Bound

N mf'n T


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> N mf'n T



...FS?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bof.


----------



## g3rmanium

T00t.


----------



## g3rmanium

B00t.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Bound

teh sechs? ohnoes! :shock:


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!! lolz


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

teeth


----------



## Bound

CONALEEEZZZA RIIIIIIICCCCCEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## D-EJ915

WHOOOO!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

8ö


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

80400!


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## Desecrated

jpeg


----------



## Desecrated

po0st


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> po0pst


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

And

I

discovered

the

truth

about












































PFFzzrR!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> And
> 
> I
> 
> discovered
> 
> the
> 
> truth
> 
> about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PFFzzrR!



I found some bread in my breadbox.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I found *a 130g Vaude Laser Jacket* in my breadbox.



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop!


----------



## g3rmanium

Return of the evil frog!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

L0l.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

razzle


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

menstruation


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> razzle


----------



## g3rmanium

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

S!


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

Da!


----------



## D-EJ915

frazzle


----------



## g3rmanium

eBay ist so scheiße!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## Desecrated

evening


----------



## g3rmanium

T00


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan. Kennst du Kampfar?


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Desecrated

nope


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## Desecrated

Alpo said:


>



yes


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> nope



They're good. Let me upload an mp3 for you.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes



Kampfar.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nullll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

B=0


----------



## g3rmanium

L0l.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Nerina

post!

Hi Mr E!


----------



## Desecrated

nene!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> nene!



Hi jOn~!


----------



## Desecrated

What's up in the south.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> What's up in the south.



Homework.......... 
Whats up in the north?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

I feel lonely today


----------



## Groff

Who loves me?


----------



## Nerina

Des




TheMissing said:


> I feel lonely today



why?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> La


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Who loves me?



I does!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> why?



I had a bad dream last night... Some bad memories. It kinda threw me off kilter today.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I does!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> I had a bad dream last night... Some bad memories. It kinda threw me off kilter today.



oh, I hate when that happens.....


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I had a bad dream last night... Some bad memories. It kinda threw me off kilter today.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

My girlfriend has kept me company all day... But something is just off today.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>



OMGz cute!!!


----------



## Nerina

I needed a good laugh, this is awesome 

Feel better yet Missing?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> My girlfriend has kept me company all day... But something is just off today.



You need some barry white.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

oh goodness


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Thats all for today.


----------



## Desecrated

500


----------



## Nerina

That was histerical


----------



## Desecrated

You both needed it.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> You both needed it.



oui


----------



## B Lopez

Sup.

Had 2 more dives today. Could only see like 6 feet in front of me the whole time. 

Headbutted a fish because it looked like a kelp leaf. 

Still 48 degrees in the water. :brrr:


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Headbutted a fish because it looked like a kelp leaf.



So is it a custom to headbutt kelp leaf ?


----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


> So is it a custom to headbutt kelp leaf ?



 Nah, it was accidental. The visibility sucked so I couldn't really tell what it was.

It looks like this and you've got to swim through it so you're bound to run into it sooner or later.


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Sup.
> 
> Had 2 more dives today. Could only see like 6 feet in front of me the whole time.
> 
> Headbutted a fish because it looked like a kelp leaf.
> 
> Still 48 degrees in the water. :brrr:



awesome


----------



## playstopause

Neeeeeeeeerina!


----------



## playstopause

Neeeeeeeeeeeeri-na?


----------



## playstopause

You-hou?


----------



## playstopause

Neriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiina!


----------



## playstopause

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeriiinaaa!


----------



## playstopause

NNNNNNNNNNEERRIINNAA!!!


----------



## playstopause

nneerriinnaa??


----------



## playstopause

Nerinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

0.


----------



## playstopause

-1


----------



## playstopause

-2


----------



## playstopause

-3


----------



## playstopause

-4


----------



## playstopause

-5


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## playstopause

How beautiful.


----------



## playstopause

one


----------



## playstopause

two


----------



## playstopause

three


----------



## playstopause

four


----------



## playstopause

five


----------



## playstopause

six


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

seven


----------



## playstopause

eight


----------



## playstopause

nine


----------



## playstopause

ten


----------



## playstopause

eleven


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## playstopause

twelve


----------



## playstopause

thirteen


----------



## playstopause

fourteen


----------



## playstopause

fifteen


----------



## playstopause

sixteen


----------



## playstopause

seventeen


----------



## playstopause

eighteen


----------



## playstopause

nineteen


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Lucky Seven

HERE I AM 

DUN NUN
DUN NUN DUN NUN NUN

ROCK YOU LIKE A HURRICANE


----------



## Lee

I thought it was "rockin' like a hurricane"


----------



## D-EJ915

HURRIIIICAAAAANE!!!


----------



## Nerina

It's early morning
The sun comes out
Last night was shaking
And pretty loud
My cat is purring
And scratches my skin
So what is wrong
With another sin
The bitch is hungry
She needs to tell
So give her inches
And feed her well
More days to come
New places to go
I've got to leave
It's time for a show

Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane

My body is burning
It starts to shout
Desire is coming
It breaks out loud
Lust is in cages
Till storm breaks loose
Just have to make it
With someone I choose
The night is calling
I have to go
The wolf is hungry
He runs to show
He's licking his lips
He's ready to win
On the hunt tonight
For love at first sting

Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane


----------



## Lee

Whatever, it's still the Scorpions


----------



## D-EJ915

razz


----------



## Lee

matazz


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Desecrated

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter Patty Valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, "My God, they killed them all!"
Here comes the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin' there does Patty see
And another man named Bello, movin' around mysteriously.
"I didn't do it," he says, and he throws up his hands
"I was only robbin' the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin'," he says, and he stops
"One of us had better call up the cops."
And so Patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin'
In the hot New Jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin Carter and a couple of friends are drivin' around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda shit was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred Bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and Arthur Dexter Bradley were just out prowlin' around
He said, "I saw two men runnin' out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates."
And Miss Patty Valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, "Wait a minute, boys, this one's not dead"
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin' and they haul Rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin' eye
Says, "Wha'd you bring him in here for? He ain't the guy!"
Yes, here's the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubin's in South America, fightin' for his name
While Arthur Dexter Bradley's still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin' the screws to him, lookin' for somebody to blame.
"Remember that murder that happened in a bar?"
"Remember you said you saw the getaway car?"
"You think you'd like to play ball with the law?"
"Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin' that night?"
"Don't forget that you are white."

Arthur Dexter Bradley said, "I'm really not sure."
Cops said, "A poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and we're talkin' to your friend Bello
Now you don't wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
You'll be doin' society a favor.
That sonofabitch is brave and gettin' braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He ain't no Gentleman Jim."

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
It's my work, he'd say, and I do it for pay
And when it's over I'd just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jailhouse
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of Rubin's cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made Rubin's witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy .......
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger.
And though they could not produce the gun,
The D.A. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin Carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder "one," guess who testified?
Bello and Bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fool's hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldn't help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While Rubin sits like Buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
That's the story of the Hurricane,
But it won't be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time he's done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.


----------



## loktide

hello dudes and dudettes


----------



## Desecrated

Hi loktide.


----------



## D-EJ915

new day


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

hahahaha

Hi ALL!


----------



## D-EJ915

sup


----------



## Nerina

not much, about to start my studying strech for today.......


----------



## D-EJ915

eww good luck


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weee!


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> eww good luck



thankyou


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Go Nerina go!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Go Nerina go!



 Ok, ok, I goes now.......


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, ok, I goes now.......


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

we!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

waaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## playstopause

woooooo!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

kellogs!


ok, ok, I go now.......


----------



## Desecrated

why go


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> why go



GREAT song.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Sad today to chris ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Sad today to chris ?



Yeah. End of semester blues, among other things.

I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

I have a chemistry and history exam tonight, and I cant be fucked to study, but I have to, I feel so depressed........


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Yeah. End of semester blues, among other things.
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night.



End of semester blues ???

It usually goes; YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END of this fucking semester, Spring break!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I have a chemistry and history exam tonight, and I cant be fucked to study, but I have to, I feel so depressed........



Here; have some cookies :cookie:


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Here; have some cookies :cookie:



aw, thankyou :nom nom nom :


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> End of semester blues ???
> 
> It usually goes; YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END of this fucking semester, Spring break!!!



But the end of semester means papers, presentations, and finals coming out the wazoo


----------



## Desecrated

OOo, I thought the END of the semester meant that it was over,


----------



## playstopause

Nerina = cookie monster?


----------



## playstopause

cookies rock!


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!!!


----------



## playstopause

C is for cookies!!


----------



## playstopause

N is for Nerina should go study!!!!


----------



## Randy

What is all this?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I hate school.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I hate school.



You'll be okay. 

You're not alone in this.

I'm going crazy at the end of the semester now... I got a lot of catch up to do this week, as next week is that last 'Regular' week before finals.



I did NOT have fun this semester... I don't know why.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> You'll be okay. You're not alone in this.
> 
> I'm going crazy at the end of the semester now... I got a lot of catch up to do this week, as next week is that last 'Regular' week before finals.
> 
> 
> 
> I did NOT have fun this semester... I don't know why.



 This is our last normal week before exams start. I had a lot more fun this semester but it had nothing to do with school. I think it was that I've just been working my ass of and enjoying what I'm doing


----------



## Randy

I'm going to see *Periphery* tonight.

FUCK YEAH!

*punches the air


----------



## playstopause

I'm soooooooo glad i finished school 10 years ago...


----------



## playstopause

Yep.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> I'm going to see *Periphery* tonight.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> *punches the air



Nice!


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> This is our last normal week before exams start. I had a lot more fun this semester but it had nothing to do with school. I think it was that I've just been working my ass of and enjoying what I'm doing



Normally I LOVE learning, and don't mind school... But this semester was just depressing.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Normally I LOVE learning, and don't mind school... But this semester was just depressing.



As do I. Any idea what made it so depressing?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> As do I. Any idea what made it so depressing?



I don't know... I've been happy in general, but something about this semester just turned me off.


----------



## Groff

Man that sandwhich looks delicious!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.



:eyeballsthesizeofreallybighalestones:


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

And also a vegetarian Big Mac.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Brb guise! Lunch!


----------



## Randy

Lunchables. YAY!


----------



## Desecrated

just had dinner


----------



## Randy

Where's your Rotor neck... ?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

No new pages.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Where's your Rotor neck... ?



That's what I want to know to, tomorrow it will be 3 weeks since he sent it.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> That's what I want to know to, tomorrow it will be 3 weeks since he sent it.



Well, for a few extra dollars you could've gotten airmail guaranteed overnight, but you opted for the seventy-nine-year-old-woman-with-asthma-riding-a-bicycle-with-two-bent-rims-and-flat-tires delivery option instead. Now you'll know better for next time.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

"I see" said the blind man, pissing in the wind. 

_"It all comes back to me"_


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Lunchables. YAY!



You get what, three crackers with those things?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You get what, three crackers with those things?



You forgot the three pieces of meat from origins unknown.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Well, for a few extra dollars you could've gotten airmail guaranteed overnight, but you opted for the seventy-nine-year-old-woman-with-asthma-riding-a-bicycle-with-two-bent-rims-and-flat-tires delivery option instead. Now you'll know better for next time.



Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> You forgot the three pieces of meat from origins unknown.



The processed meat, disturbingly perfect looking pieces of cheese, some sugary drink, and some tiny form of candy


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, that's true.





Life's a learning experience.



Lee said:


> The processed meat, disturbingly perfect looking pieces of cheese, some sugary drink, and some tiny form of candy



Back in grade school, though, that was the hottest shit you could have in your lunch box.


----------



## Groff

*I see* said the *blind* man to his *deaf* daughter as he picked up his hammer ans *saw*.


----------



## Groff

lol dingle


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that too.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Life's a learning experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in grade school, though, that was the hottest shit you could have in your lunch box.



I remember them so clearly because I ingested a lot of them when I was in grade school


----------



## Lee

The pizza ones were awesome


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I remember them so clearly because I ingested a lot of them when I was in grade school



You bastard. I had to eat school bag lunch, and I kept thinking it would get better... but it didn't...it was terrible every single day.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> You bastard. I had to eat school bag lunch, and I kept thinking it would get better... but it didn't...it was terrible every single day.



I remember watching them make grilled cheese sandwiches and watching them literally paint the cheese on with a paint brush


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I remember watching them make grilled cheese sandwiches and watching them literally paint the cheese on with a paint brush



......

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55505-seriously-wtf.html


----------



## Lee

He fixed it, but that link was screwed up when he first posted it


----------



## Lee

Since we're almost there


----------



## Lee

80,666


----------



## metalheadpunk

MySpace.com - Nutricula - FORT COLLINS, Colorado - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nutricula


----------



## metalheadpunk

SoundClick artist: Nutricula - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Lee

I'm still not clicking it


----------



## Lee

new page


----------



## Lee

now


----------



## Randy

_Let me ask you something ladies..._

_Do you want a little more frosting on your cakes?
_
*YEAH!*

_Feel a little lacking in your packing, sometimes?_

*YEAH!*
_
Do you want people to stop you on the street and ask you if you're wearing... cantaloupes... in your jeans?_

*MMM HMMM*


----------



## D-EJ915

yay home


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Randy

Who said that?


----------



## Desecrated

oprah


----------



## D-EJ915

razz


----------



## Randy

:EDIT: Boobies.


----------



## D-EJ915

woot


----------



## Randy

celiak: no chicken-wangs at all


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> HERE I AM
> 
> DUN NUN
> DUN NUN DUN NUN NUN
> 
> ROCK YOU LIKE A HURRICANE



I heard that one a while ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> hello dudes and dudettes


----------



## Randy

Placental Soup


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Man that sandwhich looks delicious!



La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> And also a vegetarian Big Mac.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La!


----------



## Groff

I almost went to mcdonalds for lunch today just to rip the meat off of it and have me a sammich!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I almost went to mcdonalds for lunch today just to rip the meat off of it and have me a sammich!



I don't believe you.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I don't believe you.



I had to go to the bank so I didn't have time


----------



## Groff

And apparently no La.


----------



## Groff

And apparently noLa.


----------



## Randy

Oh. That's really sad. I want to cry. I'm going to cry. I'm crying. I'm still crying. I just stopped crying, but I'm sniffling. I just stopped sniffling. I just blew my nose. I just threw away the tissue.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55513-job-interview-lawls.html


----------



## Randy

MySpace


----------



## g3rmanium

Go!


----------



## Groff

LA.


----------



## Groff

:yesla:


----------



## Randy

I'm goin' dude!


----------



## Groff

Tes*la*


----------



## Groff

White Zombie - *La* Sexorcisto


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Randy

Danglies - Excessively *La*rge *La*bia


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



Do you like Kampfar, Chris?


----------



## Randy

Windir > Kampfar


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

FOuuiiiiiii i i i!


----------



## playstopause

FOuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Randy

Oi oi oi.


----------



## playstopause

Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

Ziggy Zoggy Ziggy Zoggy Oi Oi Oi


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Randy

*La.LA.lA.*


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

Ah hah.


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!iiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

Power Pallet.


----------



## Crucified

playstopause said:


> Fouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



post is deemed false. derp!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff

La... I has dem.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La... I has dem.



And also La.


----------



## Groff

Quick, Everyone send me your hugs!

...PayPal donations also accepted.


----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Quick, Everyone send me your hugs!
> 
> ...PayPal donations also accepted.



I just sent you 500 EUR, did you get them?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

:hugs:


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

I fell asleep XD


----------



## turmoil

drinking some guinness. about to go to the bar to watch philly beat up on montreal.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I just sent you 500 EUR, did you get them?



I wish.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

frazzle


----------



## Lee

razzle


----------



## Nerina

RAZZLEBERRY? Nice 




POST!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## Nerina

I have nothing interesting to say..........


----------



## D-EJ915

anala


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Nerina

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Nerina

not for me


----------



## D-EJ915

good 4 u lolz


----------



## Nerina

so whats up in your world?


----------



## B Lopez

sup suckas?

went surfing then applied at the sheriff's 

then an EPIC tuna sammich

it was good day


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> sup suckas?
> 
> went surfing then applied at the sheriff's
> 
> then an EPIC tuna sammich
> 
> it was good day



I am jealous, I would be in the ocean 24/7 if I had a chance.........


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> I am jealous, I would be in the ocean 24/7 if I had a chance.........


eww....


[action=D-EJ915]hates being wet[/action]


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> eww....
> 
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]hates being wet[/action]



 I sorries


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> I am jealous, I would be in the ocean 24/7 if I had a chance.........



so would i. i'm considering the coast guard too. bustin drug trafficers and saving the day


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> so would i. i'm considering the coast guard too. bustin drug trafficers and saving the day



Double jealous...........coolness


----------



## B Lopez

you're florida, irrc? you could do that and get to bust all them hatians/cubans/etc... with big guns and what not.


----------



## Azathoth43

space


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> you're florida, irrc? you could do that and get to bust all them hatians/cubans/etc... with big guns and what not.





Yes, Im in Fl, halp me!


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


>



i'd kill to do stuff like that 


nice stutter btw


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> i'd kill to do stuff like that
> 
> 
> nice stutter btw



 you violent person you! oh,  I was trying to help him get the code right, and for some reason, I clicked post before I finnished editing properly, and now I cant show him how to write the youtubevid code


----------



## B Lopez

excuses


----------



## Nerina

They are like noses, everyone has one 

Shark thing aint working, I must send out the vampires............


----------



## Nerina

They are like noses, everyone has one 

Shark thing aint working, I must send out the vampires............


----------



## Groff

I  you all.


----------



## B Lopez

I think you stuttered again


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> I think you stuttered again


----------



## B Lopez

vampires? wtf?


"Ignore"


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> vampires? wtf?
> 
> 
> "Ignore"






you scared of fangs?


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Nerina

Moar pics of the deep!


----------



## B Lopez

k


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> k



omg whats that?


----------



## B Lopez

some kind of critter


----------



## Nerina

gee, thanks Bobby, that REALLY narrows it down......
[action=Nerina]goes off to look at marine creatures from google.......[/action]


----------



## B Lopez

post the cool ones


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> post the cool ones



ok I will try

long nosed chimera:





colossal squid:





sunfish:





and this little dude is awesome, the handfish:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

80800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Thrashmanzac

12


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>



And also E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

at school!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> at school!



OMFG!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Jonathan.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johan


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

LA?


----------



## g3rmanium

*LA?*


----------



## g3rmanium

*LA?*


----------



## g3rmanium

Boff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rains


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

I need monies


----------



## D-EJ915

CPxyíXWEB SITE ¤iîñ

wow


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

typ...


----------



## D-EJ915

HOW!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> typ...



= kinda


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des


----------



## Randy

How now brown cow.


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Randy

N00D MAN PICS.


----------



## Forresterc

i hate military academy
it's 12:33 and i need to eat, i skipped mess this mornin


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina  
Jon


----------



## Nerina

Hi Zepp!


----------



## D-EJ915

sooo hungry lol


----------



## Randy

Hi everybody.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Hi Zepp!


----------



## D-EJ915

luckily I made a sandwich


----------



## Randy

Seismic Waves


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> luckily I made a La.


----------



## Nerina

Hi Missing, and DEJ 

Hi Missing, and DEJ and Randy


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

hey


----------



## Desecrated

ho


----------



## Groff

wewt


----------



## Desecrated

hiphop hooray


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

And no La!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

wow. its already up to over 80,000.


----------



## Desecrated

ShawnFjellstad said:


> wow. its already up to over 80,000.



We got more people now so we move along with about 10k posts per month.


----------



## Nerina

cause we're bad like that


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Nene!


----------



## Groff

Nena!


----------



## Desecrated

Nänä


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

8700!


----------



## Sebastian

101


----------



## playstopause

Sebastian is alive!


----------



## playstopause

... and kicking!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee la D!


----------



## Nerina

POST !


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## D-EJ915

hate parade!!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## D-EJ915

boolean!


----------



## Bound

NmfnT


----------



## Bound

NT?


----------



## Bound

Oh shit I got 4 green bars now! wOOt!


----------



## Bound

Poopsmithing


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> boolean!



"Is that a boolean statement, yes or no?!"


----------



## Bound

Testiclefarming


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT o_0


----------



## Bound

N <<<<<<>>>>>>> T


----------



## Bound

N to the m'f Tizzle


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Oh shit I got 4 green bars now! wOOt!



congrats


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> congrats




I don't know why, and I know I shouldn't care about green nuggets on the internet, but for some reason these seem very important to me. I feel a compulsion to make it to the yellow.... it's almost like trying to beat Bubble Bobble.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

time...for me...


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> I don't know why, and I know I shouldn't care about green nuggets on the internet, but for some reason these seem very important to me. I feel a compulsion to make it to the yellow.... it's almost like trying to beat Bubble Bobble.



I see my e-rep like a legacy to my grandchildren, some proof that I once had a life. 

*sarcasm*


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I see my e-rep like a legacy to my grandchildren, some proof that I once had a life.
> 
> *sarcasm*


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Desecrated

Hey nene, did you take that history test yet ?


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo new page!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

angle


----------



## Desecrated

xp


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttttttttttt


----------



## Bound

TEEEEEEEEEEEEEBAAAAAAAAAAAAGGG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Desecrated

headslang


----------



## Desecrated

sjuttioett


----------



## Desecrated

sjuttiotvå


----------



## Desecrated

sjuttiotre


----------



## Desecrated

sjuttiofyra


----------



## Desecrated

sjutifem


----------



## Desecrated

sjuittio och en sexa men ingen mjölk.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Desecrated

men are scum


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> men are scum


----------



## D-EJ915

power rangers


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangler


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> power rangers



O dear holy crapaloid


----------



## Nerina

i do not like the power rangers.......


----------



## D-EJ915

hardcore


----------



## D-EJ915

pauer rangiers


----------



## Nerina

hardcore is good tho


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> hardcore



yes please


----------



## Nerina

MOAR


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> yes please



I'll order a dozen!


----------



## Nerina

Im gonna start another music thread lol


----------



## D-EJ915

analcore


----------



## Desecrated

Good night.


----------



## D-EJ915

zing!


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Lee

almost there


----------



## Lee

just


----------



## Lee

after


----------



## Lee

81k


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## Zepp88

blorK


----------



## D-EJ915

SHH SHHH SHHH!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Shitake.


----------



## Sebastian

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

OMG NEW PAGE!!


----------



## Nerina

mushrooms!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> mushrooms!





What do you know about Shitake?




























EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

I love mushrooms!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I love mushrooms!



They're quite tasty.


----------



## dream-thief

they may be tasty, but this is my first post in here since the 81000 mark


----------



## Zepp88

dream-thief said:


> they may be tasty, but this is my first post in here since the 81000 mark



You have much room to improve.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm thinking of getting the Ouroboros tattooed on my arm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> And no La!


----------



## dream-thief

Zepp88 said:


> You have much room to improve.


 
apparently this is true.


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently extreme La.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

And apprently 0.


----------



## Bound

and apparently Nmf'nT


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently E.


----------



## Zepp88

OUROBOROS


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> and apparently Nmf'nT



And apparently NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

L0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Desecrated

hi mike


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Jon.

Hallo Johann.

Hallo Ouroboros.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Still at work mike ?


----------



## D-EJ915

rah


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## D-EJ915

ANAL GENERATOR!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

hi loktide


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Boo!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

w00tcakes?


----------



## Groff

And apparently La


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangler


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

wewt


----------



## Groff

.com!


----------



## Groff

Somerset Hills Hotel,Hotels in nj,nj hotels,Somerset County Hotels,New jersey hotels,hotels in somerset county,hotels in warren,hotels in morris county,hotels in bernardsville... .org


----------



## Groff

wtf???


----------



## Groff

I typed in www(dot)shh.com... ...org and that came up?!


----------



## Groff

Ladies and Gentlmen... Garfield and friends!


----------



## Groff

hhhhhEEEEEYYYYYY KIDS! IT'S BINKY!!!


----------



## Groff

$1??? DO WANT! Best Of 1 - CD - Twitty,Conway


----------



## Groff

And apparently post


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

Conversation with myself


----------



## Groff

Mouse poo


----------



## D-EJ915

zar


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

rawr


----------



## Randy

The Kremlin did it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Yes, La!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Randy

Numbers.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

81100!


----------



## g3rmanium

81100!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow....


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow....



Arf.... :doggie:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Moo...:cow:


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## Groff

Don't hate me.


----------



## Randy

You looking for a party?... :hooker:


----------



## Groff

Tired... :TheMissing:


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Stressed to the Max......:Amanda:


----------



## Lee

moo


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> moo



Come here, so I can milk your teets.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I need a vacation. Soon.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I need a vacation. Soon.



Are you going somewhere, or are you just taking time off?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I would like to go somewhere. That requires more funds than I have right now though.  Plus I work like a slave and it will be impossible to get enough time off to really get away.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I would like to go somewhere. That requires more funds than I have right now though.  Plus I work like a slave and it will be impossible to get enough time off to really get away.





Do you get "vaction time"?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Not really beacause I am considered part time. I work as much as I can without them making me full time. If they did I couldn't go to school. So I have traded my vacation time for school.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Not really beacause I am considered part time. I work as much as I can without them making me full time. If they did I couldn't go to school. So I have traded my vacation time for school.





/sarcasm


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Eh? Tis my life I guess.


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Come here, so I can milk your teets.



I think you've mistaken me for someone else.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I think you've mistaken me for someone else.



My mistake. 

*tips hat, and swiftly bows out the door


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> My mistake.
> 
> *tips hat, and swiftly bows out the door



Freudian slip?


----------



## Lee

Oh yeah, weekly S&M meeting at Desecrated's house.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## Randy

Having fun? Sounds like it.


----------



## Nerina

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a we a we a we!


----------



## D-EJ915

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Groff

A little less than two months before I go on vacation.

I wish it would come faster


----------



## Groff

And apparently no anti


----------



## Groff

Figures it's BEAUTIFUL out all last week... Sunshine and warmth... Then I get the motorcycle back on the road again and it's cold and rainy.


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a we a we a we!





D-EJ915 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It must be those paint thinner fumes, that have been making their way through the ventilation system in this place.



TheMissing said:


> And apparently no anti



Apparently not. :depressed:


----------



## Groff

I wanna ride my motorcycle


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Groff

45mpg ftw!


----------



## Groff

Stressed, tired, annoyed... :TheMissing:


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Booyah grandma... Booyah


----------



## D-EJ915

RAH!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

Honkity Blarg!


----------



## Groff

And also, E.


----------



## Groff

wang chung


----------



## Groff

*sings*

Shariiif don't like it...
Lock the taskbar
Lock the taskbar!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> 45mpg ftw!



MOTO-PSYCHO!

*punches the air


----------



## Groff

Apparently not a reply


----------



## Groff

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Groff

Pie is truth.


----------



## Groff

tr00th


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Groff

I can't wait to get my 5150 II back to play it finally


----------



## g3rmanium

E rly?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E rly?



La rly!


----------



## Nerina

N!


----------



## Randy

E = Truth


----------



## Groff

As cheap as they're supposed to be... My svetlana 6L6's give a nice EL34 grind with the nice fat low end of a 6L6.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> E = Truth



What's La then?


----------



## g3rmanium

E wai?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> What's La La?



F'xed!


----------



## Nerina

N>E 


N>La


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> What's La then?



Lies and *HERESY*! 

:burnitatthestake:


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N>E
> 
> 
> N>La



N? 

I don't get it so I can only say...





































































































































































E.


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## Randy

So Johann, what do you think of that *130g* Laser Vaude Jacket?


----------



## g3rmanium

La && La


----------



## Nerina

N N N N N


----------



## Randy

Weebles wobble but the don't fall down... or do they?!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Pull it out of there. It'll break, otherwise.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> N>E
> 
> 
> N>La





...



Randy said:


> Lies and *HERESY*!
> 
> :burnitatthestake:



Really? La is badass...


----------



## Nerina

^ 



Desecrated said:


> post



HI


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Really? La is bad to have in your ass, if you visit the airport... The dog's will, inevitably, sniff it out and you will, inevitably, be detained.



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Deepest. Lyrics. Ever. 



NATASHA BEDINGFIELD

"If You're Gonna Jump"

I got a short attention span
Can't sit around couch potato land
I wanna do all kinds of stuff
Talking about it's not enough
I wanna go to the extreme
I wanna stretch my limousine
I wanna take it way off road
Go where I'm not supposed to go

Life is music, play it louder

If you're gonna jump, then jump far, fly like a sky diver
If you're gonna be a singer, then u better be a rockstar
If you're gonna be a driver, then u better drive a race car
'Cause I'm looking for a guard dog, not buying a chihuahua

I like my food with chili in
I like to laugh 'til it turns in
I wanna stare fear in the face
I wanna take it all the way

Life is music play it louder

If you're gonna jump, then jump far, fly like a sky diver
If you're gonna be a singer, then u better be a rockstar
If you're gonna be a driver, then u better drive a race car
'Cause I'm looking for a guard dog, not buying a chihuahua

If you're gonna jump, then jump far,
If you're gonna
If you're gonna hit the high notes, you gotta be a diva
If you're gonna play a guitar, you gotta play 'til you blister
'Cause I'm looking for a guard dog not buying a chihuahua

No half-baked apples for my tea
It's hot or cold no in between

If your gonna jump
If your gonna jump
If your gonna jump

If you're gonna jump, then jump far, fly like a sky diver
If you're gonna be a singer, then u better be a rockstar
If you're gonna be a driver, then u better drive a race car
'Cause I'm looking for a guard dog, not buying a chihuahua

If you're gonna jump, then jump far,
If your gonna
If your wanna hit the high notes, you gotta be a diva
If your gonna play a guitar, you gotta play 'til you blister
'Cause I'm looking for a guard dog not buying a chihuahua


----------



## Randy

I normally like Natasha Bedingfield...


----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I normally like Natasha Bedingfield...



Eh... When I first heard it I thought it was just... Lame.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Eh... When I first heard it I thought it was just... Lame.



She has a magnificent live voice. 

She's pretty easy on the eyes to, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> So Johann, what do you think of that *130g* Laser Vaude Jacket?



It works really well!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> She has a magnificent live voice.
> 
> She's pretty easy on the eyes to, but that's besides the point.



Her voice is okay, she can definitely sing.
But I don't think she's that pretty. But that's just me.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Her voice is okay, she can definitely sing.
> But I don't think she's that pretty. But that's just me.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> So Johann, what do you think of that *130g* Laser Vaude Jacket?



I put "130g laser Vaude Jacker" into google image search and I got two pictures of a bicycle frame bag, and this:


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I put "130g laser Vaude Jacker" into google image search and I got two pictures of a bicycle frame bag, and this:



Because that's the Laser Vaude Jacket factory... on lunch breaks, the workers all chop wood. It's a pretty common hobby in Vietnam.


----------



## Desecrated

and also, svejfadderitantjodeflitihej


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium on Technorati


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I put "130g laser Vaude Jacke*r*" into google image search and I got two pictures of a bicycle frame bag, and this:



Btw the company is VAUDE-The Spirit of Mountain Sports VAUDE and the product's name is Laser Jacket.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> g3rmanium on Technorati



Thanks, I should probably update the avatar.


----------



## Randy

http://e.de


----------



## Groff

I just realize I wrote 'Jacker' instead of 'Jacket' in my post.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

I just bought a 'laser jacker' the other day. Now my lasers won't even come out of their room. Go figure.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I just realize I wrote 'Jacker' instead of 'Jacket' in my post.



Yeah that sucked badly.


----------



## Randy

Blowfish. Puffed up prickly fishies.


----------



## Desecrated

poor room


----------



## Randy

Pour Rum


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I just bought a 'laser jacker' the other day. Now my lasers won't even come out of their room. Go figure.



You take Chris too seriously.

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

The soul vibrates.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> You take La too seriously.
> 
> And also, La.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...3-nasa-s-top-10-earth-photos.html#post1016125


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> You take La too La.
> 
> And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

It takes one to know one... wise guy.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!!


----------



## Randy

TtTtTtT


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

:shipoopy:


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

lal.


----------



## g3rmanium

:satan:


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> :satan:


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



:holyshitpwnt:


----------



## Randy

Intensity guaranteed.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> The soul vibrates.



I'll take two!


----------



## Randy

and apparently the testicles have all but left


----------



## Groff

And suggestively a lack of nuts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Fnuh.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And suggestively a lack of La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Don't rush me bitch!


----------



## playstopause

Foude la poui.


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



That's my boy!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> That's my Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!



Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!'d!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Desecrated

Guitar strumming


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

post2


----------



## Bound

Ich habe mit deine mute geschlafen.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

NT?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

diabeetus


----------



## Bound

diabeetus


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


>




holy shit! dat rascal has him some claws!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> holy shit! dat rascal has him some claws!



Cats usually do.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

81300


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des!
Im off to take my math exam now, Im scarded!


----------



## Desecrated

good luck


----------



## Nerina

Thankyou, bye for now


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Desecrated

Bring out your dead !!!


----------



## D-EJ915

BUY YOUR DEAD!!!


----------



## Groff

Revolution!

Of Beavers!


----------



## D-EJ915

beavy neavy


----------



## Zepp88

Doom?


----------



## D-EJ915

gooey


----------



## Zepp88

Doom!


----------



## D-EJ915

loom


----------



## Zepp88

Welcome to McDonalds can I take your order?


----------



## Zepp88

Everything is a lie.

A LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to Planet Earth Mr. Fwoutaodnvqowrtasldfqgrojaoisdhfjkwenqtgidjaokqwthaiodnlkagnweotauodnero your new name is Bob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Everything is a lie.
> 
> A LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to Planet Earth Mr. Fwoutaodnvqowrtasldfqgrojaoisdhfjkwenqtgidjaokqwthaiodnlkagnweotauodnero your new name is Bob.



Obsess much, Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

When the other man has none, you don't need a gun.


----------



## g3rmanium

I don't need a gun.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mike?



All the time.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm moving moving moving on.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> All the time.



Oh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Doh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Dah$


----------



## g3rmanium

RRR


----------



## g3rmanium

All summer single.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## Bound

poopsmith


----------



## Bound

poopsmithing


----------



## Bound

poopsmitherly


----------



## Bound

poopsmithingtion


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

NT~


----------



## Bound

Nt:ANGRY:


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Bound

N mcnippleshit T


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> La.





E


----------



## Bound

I have


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



NpfoffffzzzzT?


----------



## Bound

to go


----------



## Bound

to work


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> NpfoffffzzzzT?



exactly


----------



## Bound

soon


----------



## Bound

and I don't


----------



## Bound

want to


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E





NT


----------



## Bound

go there today


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> *NT*



that's better


----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> that's better



 NT!


----------



## Bound

peace homeeeez. I'm out like on teh wezt sidez dawggz.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> weeeeeeeeee



squeeeeeeeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

rera


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

La'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Poop'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Goop'd.-


----------



## g3rmanium

Null'.d


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

RATT!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> RATT!!!



LA GUNS!


----------



## D-EJ915

SCORPIONS!


----------



## Groff

QUEENSRYCHE!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

los angelsuck


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

weakness


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Randy

Tap the animal fats.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page!


----------



## Desecrated

fretless baseball bat.


----------



## Randy

Just Do Eet.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!!!


----------



## Groff

*huggles*


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Less talk, more rokk!


----------



## Groff

Prong is fucking awesome.


----------



## Groff

This song kicks ass, the video rocks, and the singer is fucking HOT!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

That's because i'm cute ^_^


----------



## Desecrated

We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.





Booyah


----------



## playstopause

yeah...


----------



## Groff

Damnit that was supposed to be a URL!


----------



## playstopause

But what about love?


----------



## Groff

How about now?


----------



## playstopause

Dont you want someone to care about you?


----------



## Groff

got the link to work! ...Now watch the video


----------



## playstopause

Dont let it slip away!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Dont you want someone to care about you?



Wait, what?


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## playstopause

Ive been lonely, Ive been waiting for you...


----------



## playstopause

The love Im sending aint making it through to your heart...


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Wait, what?



Always trying to keep it under control...


----------



## playstopause

Im pretending and thats all I can do.


----------



## Randy

*duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah*You want the good life *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* you break your back *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* You snap your fingers *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* You snap your neck *bump bump bah nah bump*


----------



## playstopause

I only want to share it with you... You might need it someday.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah*You want the good life *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* you break your back *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* You snap your fingers *duh nah nuh nah nuh nah nah* You snap your neck *bump bump bah nah bump*



That song *RULES*.


----------



## Randy

*YOU* rule.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Morning or afternoon!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

:stressed:


----------



## Randy

Yes. Hallo.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I has a oatmeal


----------



## Randy

And apparently a flower pot on your head:


----------



## Groff

I has a flavor


----------



## Groff

I has a hot sauce


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

didnt think so


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I have GAS for a Hello Kitty guitar. Major GAS for it.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

No hap*PENIS*


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I have GAS for a Hello Kitty guitar. Major GAS for it.



There's a youtube video of a guy who put an EMG 81 in it and covered cowboys from hell.


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

E = Tr00th


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want a black one O so Bad!!!


----------



## Groff

La is evil, and badass


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

+1 E


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I want a black one O so Bad!!!



Pink is the only way to go, sorry.


----------



## Groff

zOMG


----------



## Groff

Pink is metal


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I like the black because everyone goes for the pink.


----------



## Groff

Almost as metal as a hello kitty 8 string with a lundgren M8 and 28" scale


----------



## Groff

If I EVER got a custom... It would be that... I shall call it "Teh Hello Kitty br00talz 8 string of cuteness"


----------



## Groff

I miss my SG


----------



## Groff

moar tags!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I like the black because everyone goes for the pink.



It's because they know that pink is king. 

You could always buy the Hello Kitty pickguard, and graft it onto something crazy, like Warbeast.


----------



## Groff

Franks RetHot Cayenne pepper sauce = delicious!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You could always buy the Hello Kitty pickguard, and graft it onto something crazy, like Warbeast.







Or a some wicked bernie rico jr


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This guitar will be my first electric.  So I am somewhat excited to gets it.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Franks RetHot Cayenne pepper sauce = delicious!





Also,


----------



## Groff

I want me some blood pudding


----------



## D-EJ915

back home!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Also,




Wow... She is VERY beautiful!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> back home!



Welcome home Jeffycakes


----------



## Groff

Jeff, I think you and my best friend frank would get along quite well... You both like anime in that freakish way, and you both keep your manliness on the down low.


----------



## Groff

Actually, I think he's gay... As he hits on me from time to time


----------



## Groff

It's funny actually


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Jeff, I think you and my best friend frank would get along quite well... You both like anime in that freakish way, and you both keep your manliness on the down low.



Does he dress in women's clothes? I do. But I'm not into anime in that 'freakish way'.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Does he dress in women's clothes? I do. But I'm not into animen in that 'freakish way'.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Does he dress in women's clothes? I do. But I'm not into animen in that 'freakish way'.



Heh, actually... He was in one of our friends short movies. It was a star wars spoof, where my friend played "Han Job" (pronounced 'Johb' ). he wore short shorts and a tight leather vest, and at one point, a skirt.


----------



## Randy

*Crossdressing FTW!*


----------



## Groff

I like anime, but selectively. I don't dress like a girl.

...Well... There was this one time with a few years ago, the girl I was dating had me put on one of her skirts, but that was just to make her laugh.











It was comfortable...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> Heh, actually... He was in one of our friends short movies. It was a star wars spoof, where my friend played "Han Job" (pronounced 'Johb' ). he wore short shorts and a tight leather vest, and at one point, a skirt.



Sounds like gay man love could be part of the action in that film.  

I like video games more than anime. I want to play Lost Odyssey now with all of this talk.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sounds like gay man love could be part of the action in that film.
> 
> I like video games more than anime. I want to play Lost Odyssey now with all of this talk.







TheMissing said:


> I like anime, but selectively. I don't dress like a girl.
> 
> ...Well... There was this one time with a few years ago, the girl I was dating had me put on one of her skirts, but that was just to make her laugh.
> 
> It was comfortable...



Ah, I see you have visited the dark side. Join us.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Sounds like gay man love could be part of the action in that film.



Actually it was quite implied that he had the hots for the films 'bad guy' (Darth Bobo, who was supposed to be a clown, but to save on makeup time, we just made him wear one of my ICP shirts )

One of the quotes I believe was "Han Job! Take us to Bobo's lair! We must find and destroy him!"
"*seductive voice*...Oh i'd love to _destroy_ him too... He's such a bad boy... A bad boy indeed, i'd spank him all night... I... I mean... YEAH! KILL THAT BASTARD!"


----------



## Groff

Mmmm Lost Odyssey... That was a great game.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> Actually it was quite implied that he had the hots for the films 'bad guy' (Darth Bobo, who was supposed to be a clown, but to save on makeup time, we just made him wear one of my ICP shirts )
> 
> One of the quotes I believe was "Han Job! Take us to Bobo's lair! We must find and destroy him!"
> "*seductive voice*...Oh i'd love to _destroy_ him too... He's such a bad boy... A bad boy indeed, i'd spank him all night... I... I mean... YEAH! KILL THAT BASTARD!"



 That sounds um.....dirty.


----------



## Groff

"Darth Bobo is your father!"
"WHAT?! ...Wait... So that means i'm adopted, right?"
".................o_0... Uhhh, yeah...."


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That sounds um.....dirty.



Sad part is that he can pretend to be a gay man all too well.
Kinda scary actually.


----------



## Groff

But meh, he's my best friend, I  him, closet gay or not.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That sounds um.....dirty.



And is there any clips of this video available somewhere?



TheMissing said:


> Sad part is that he can pretend to be a gay man all too well.
> Kinda scary actually.





TheMissing said:


> But meh, he's my best friend, I  him, closet gay or not.


----------



## Groff

In fact... I'm gonna post some pics of him.

Here's him with his cousins hat...







And here's him putting Bawls in his mouth.


----------



## Groff

And no, there's no video clips, the final production never saw the light of day. Although the tapes still exist.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He puts that thing in his mouth all too well.


----------



## Groff

My favorite scene is when they're at an "Empire" meeting, and the one guy isn't talking with a british accent, the head officer yells at him:

"Hey! Why aren't you talking with a british accent?! It's a rule of the empire that everyone is required to speak with one, as it makes us distinguished and responsible looking! Because everyone knows all the British people are distinguished and responsible!"

*cue kelly osbourne look-alike to walk into the shot talking on a cellphone* "I don't care if the dog took a shit on the carpet, tell dad to pick it up. And I don't give a fuck what my brother thinks...."


----------



## Randy

Well, that's indisputably homosexual. 

Nothing wrong with that... a guy knows what a guy wants...


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> He puts that thing in his mouth all too well.



He's been known to do that with random objects... Ususally remote controls


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Gross.


----------



## Groff

I think he'd get along with  well too.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Gross.



He's done worse things too... But I don't wanna talk about that because it's embarassing to me as well.


----------



## Groff

There was one time I was sleeping on my back, and he came over one morning, my mom let him in, and he proceeded to wake me up by jumping on top of me.

SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> He's done worse things too... But I don't wanna talk about that because it's embarassing to me as well.


----------



## Groff

I have a lot of characters in my life. I love my friends, i'm always entertained.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Nothing physically dirty/sexual!


----------



## Randy

Cool friends FTW!


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sure it wasn't.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

As strange as he is, I wouldn't trade him for anyone else. 

I only have like 4-5 actual friends, so they're all close to me.


----------



## Randy

My sister had a gay friend, and a friend who wasn't gay but he was "gay". They all got drunk once when I was a kid, and when I walked in, they were taking pictures of the gay friend sucking a hot dog sticking out of the "gay" friend's jeans.

I was thoroughly disturbed for a very long time by that.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> My sister had a gay friend, and a friend who wasn't gay but he was "gay". They all got drunk once when I was a kid, and when I walked in, they were taking pictures of the gay friend sucking a hot dog sticking out of the "gay" friend's jeans.
> 
> I was thoroughly disturbed for a very long time by that.



Oh god


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La is evil, and badass



And TRVE and GR1M and KVLT.


----------



## Groff

SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!



EAT ME!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> LA INTO A LA LA!



La'd!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> And TRVE and GR1M and KVLT.



O hai I commented ur profile!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La'd!



For some reason that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> EAT LA!



La'd


----------



## Groff

And then there were 2


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> O hai I commented ur profile!



Thanks man!


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hot dogs in boys jeans..... That is rather traumatizing.


----------



## Randy

Lal'd la. Fuque.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hot dogs in boys jeans..... That is rather traumatizing.



Would it have made a difference if it were in girls jeans? And by that I mean a guy wearing girls jeans. 

...Actually something similar like that happened once years ago, except it was a microphone, and one of her friends was singing a song into said mic.

For some reason they though it would be funny to do that and sing the song "sexual abuse" with my old band.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hot dogs in boys jeans..... That is rather traumatizing.





Scarred.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Lal'd la. La.



La'd.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Would it have made a difference if it were in girls jeans? And by that I mean a guy wearing girls jeans.
> 
> ...Actually something similar like that happened once years ago, except it was a microphone, and one of her friends was singing a song into said mic.
> 
> For some reason they though it would be funny to do that and sing the song "sexual abuse" with my old band.





*writes down in notepad


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I would be scarred too.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Scarred.



Have you ever been to a catholic school?

I was for K, 1st, and 2nd grade. I was a Catholic schoolboy. 
That was scarring... But only because I HATE wearing uniforms.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## Groff

Catholic school was the only time I EVER got detention. I got written up for not praying because I didn't know the words.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Have you ever been to a catholic school?
> 
> I was for K, 1st, and 2nd grade. I was a Catholic schoolboy.
> That was scarring... But only because I HATE wearing uniforms.



My sister has been. I have not. 

But I loved uniforms. I used to wear dress clothes to school by choice. I thought it was cool.  

I'd imagine Catholic schools are pretty weird, though.


----------



## Groff

*LET'S GO FLYERS!*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I never went to Catholic school but always wanted to. I like uniforms too. They always looked like fun.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> My sister has been. I have not.
> 
> But I loved uniforms. I used to wear dress clothes to school by choice. I thought it was cool.
> 
> I'd imagine Catholic schools are pretty weird, though.



Yeah, they were pretty picky about what clothes we had to wear. Black pants, white dress shirt, a tie, and these horribly uncomfortable black shoes.

And for gym days we had a sweatsuit to wear, and we had to wear shoes that were all white, no exceptions, Not even a stripe of another color.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Have you ever been to a La La?
> 
> I was for La, La, and La La. I was a La La.
> That was La... But only because I LA LA LA.



La'd!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I never went to Catholic school but always wanted to. I like uniforms too. They always looked like fun.



Paging Jeffycakes... 

And now for something completely different:


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Paging Jeffycakes...



Ah yes, you remind me of something.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I never went to Catholic school but always wanted to. I like uniforms too. They always looked like fun.



My girlfriend went to catholic school in high school, but she only went there because of where she lived. Even though she was closer to my school, they would have sent her to the ghetto school, and she actually wanted to get an education.

The girls outfits were pretty standard catholic uniforms, but man they hiked them skirts up like crazy.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, they were pretty picky about what clothes we had to wear. Black pants, white dress shirt, a tie, and these horribly uncomfortable black shoes.
> 
> And for gym days we had a sweatsuit to wear, and we had to wear shoes that were all white, no exceptions, Not even a stripe of another color.



School rules


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt%


----------



## Groff

I need to ask Ryan if he's heard anything about Jeffs schoolgirl outfit...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> The girls outfits were pretty standard catholic uniforms, but man they hiked them skirts up like crazy.


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, they were pretty picky about what clothes we had to wear. Black pants, white dress shirt, a tie, and these horribly uncomfortable black shoes.
> 
> And for gym days we had a sweatsuit to wear, and we had to wear shoes that were all white, no exceptions, Not even a stripe of another color.



My middle school made us wear specific gym uniforms. I only did it for one year though because I started cheerleading and didn't have to go to gym anymore.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Not really. Most of the girls that went there were pretty superficial looking. At least for me that's a turn off.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Not really. Most of the girls that went there were pretty superficial looking. At least for me that's a turn off.





EDIT: In all honesty, that was traditionally a turn off for me too. But, I love women of all kinds.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I need to ask Ryan if he's heard anything about Jeffs schoolgirl outfit...



I just did.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My middle school made us wear specific gym uniforms. I only did it for one year though because I started cheerleading and didn't have to go to gym anymore.



Gym class.....


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My middle school made us wear specific gym uniforms. I only did it for one year though because I started cheerleading and didn't have to go to gym anymore.



Yeah, I always hated getting changed for GYM class. But at least we didn't have an actual uniform we had to wear.



Randy said:


> EDIT: In all honesty, that was traditionally a turn off for me too. But, I love women of all kinds.



In my experience, they usually have bad attitudes. Though not 100% of the time.
Personality/attitude is what's most important to me.


----------



## Groff

I also love eyes. 

My favorite physical feature in ANYONE.


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> I La love La.
> 
> My favorite La feature in La.



La'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Speaking of cheerleading... We had a guy on the cheerleading squad.

And he was surprisingly good  if not the best acrobat.

He was upset when they wouldn't let him wear a skirt.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> In my experience, they usually have bad attitudes. Though not 100% of the time.
> Personality/attitude is what's most important to me.



My girlfriend is a very non-superficial person, but her and I grew up with different groups of people. By the time we got older, I found out most of her friends were the girls in school I thought were uber-shallow. After I got to know them, though, they ended up being really great people inside and out. Just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## Groff

Mechanically Separated Chicken.

 Slimjims rock.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Speaking of cheerleading... We had a guy on the cheerleading squad.
> 
> And he was surprisingly good  if not the best acrobat.
> 
> He was upset when they wouldn't let him wear a skirt.



My brother-in-law was a cheerleader for Penn. State.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Oh yeah Magoo! You did it again!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> My brother-in-law was a cheerleader for Penn. State.



If you want to see something beyond strange... Go to a drum and bugle corps show. Like a DCI show (Which is an amazing display of musical talent!) and look at the guard... Most guards have all women, but a few guys pop up once in a while.

Guys in halter-tops =


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

So... what's everone getting me for my Birthday next month?


----------



## Groff

April showers bring May allergies. :


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> So... what's everone getting me for my Birthday next month?



HOT POCKETS®brand sandwiches


----------



## Groff

My head feels like it's on fire... Stupid pollen


----------



## Groff

"Hot pockets for breakfast, hot pockets for lunch, be dead by dinner! ....Dead pockets!"


----------



## Groff

Jim Gaffigan is awesome


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> "Hot pockets for breakfast, hot pockets for lunch, be dead by dinner! ....Dead pockets!"



I'd imagine that's Jim Gaffigan.

EDIT: Already answered.


----------



## Groff

doit


----------



## D-EJ915

UR BASE!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> doit



Blorg. Competitive Blorg Riding.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

A bucket full of cuddly kitties. 



TheMissing said:


> My head feels like it's on fire... Stupid pollen



Get some Zyrtec. It works miracles.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

SUBDIVIDE!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> A bucket full of cuddly kitties.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some Zyrtec. It works miracles.



KITTY!!!!!!!!

I use Claritin, zyrtec doesn't do it for me for some reason. I find that the people who use Zyrtec claim Claritin doesn't work, and vice versa.

But yeah... I needs to get me some. I should go to the doctor and get a script for some Nasacort AQ. That's the best stuff i've ever used.


----------



## Groff

I need cuddles


----------



## Groff

I also need to take another Aleve to try and get rid of this headache until I can get some Claritin.


----------



## Randy

I have allergies, but I take nothing. I'm miserable and life doesn't feel like living sometimes.


----------



## Nerina

Aw missing, that was so cute


----------



## Groff

Every morning when I wake up there's a kitty outside my window there to greet me. She's a stray, but she lives on our porch. I think she hears my alarm clock.

She's such a little sweatheart.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Aw missing, that was so cute



I  cuddles!


----------



## Groff

I just heard back from Ryan about Jeffs sailor outfit...



Ryan said:


> I have it. I'm gonna send it out on the pronto. ;D



!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Every morning there's a halo hangin
> from the corner of my girlfriend's four post bed
> I know it's not mine but I'll see if I can use it for
> the weekend or a one-night stand



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Fix'd



I was waiting for it! I knew someone would post it!


----------



## Groff

In fact...


----------



## Randy

<--- Predictable.


----------



## D-EJ915

rar!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop!


----------



## Groff

Heh heh...


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> rar!


----------



## Randy

Pants Off Dance Off... 

A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila...


----------



## Groff

I'm so excited I get to pick up my 5150 II this weekend!

I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY ON IT FOR THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> So... what's everone getting me for my Birthday next month?



How about this?


----------



## Groff

BunsOVchaoS!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Diff.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> How about this?





Do you have a 10lb box of cardboard, packing material, and Jeff Loomis Hardtail?

I'll take that.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I'm so excited I get to pick up my 5150 II this weekend!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY ON IT FOR THE FIRST TIME!



You'll probably be let down. 



g3rmanium said:


> How about this?



You'll probably be let down.


----------



## TimSE

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck .....?


----------



## TimSE

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck .....?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> BunsOVchaoS!



Dr. Bunhead?


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You'll probably be let down.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably be let down.



I've spent quite a bit of time with the 6505+, and I love that sooo....
I can't wait to hear what my Bloody Murder does to it.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## Groff

I also can't wait until Kurt starts taking deposits for the Agile 8 string


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

QUOTE!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des 

Hi missing, and everyone _


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I also can't wait until Kurt starts taking deposits for the Agile 8 string



I can't wait till my brother-in-law gives me some $$$, so I can start building his JP8.



Nerina said:


> Hi Des
> 
> Hi missing, and everyone _



Hi Nerina.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

possssssst!


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!


----------



## playstopause

N is for Nerina!


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> I can't wait till my brother-in-law gives me some $$$, so I can start building his JP8.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nerina.



Hey you  Whats up?


----------



## Randy

S is for shucking corn.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> N is for Nerina!



Salut! I take my french final today!  How are you?


----------



## playstopause

I is fine! Dank you!


----------



## playstopause

Last french exam hmm?


----------



## playstopause

_*BONNE CHANCE NERINA!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

Let's fighting looooove!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo!


----------



## Groff

O hai nerina!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

LA


----------



## Groff

e.la


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

kvlt


----------



## Desecrated

Posting


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Replying


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Nerina

Post pist pots


----------



## Desecrated

rep lying


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

I have no legs, no legs, god bless you. 

If you know what movie that is from, you need a life.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> e.la



Owning this domain would be pretty sweet.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff

Just picked up these for my motorcycle! 

http://www.cruisercustomizing.com/d...ory_ID=5&manufacturer_ID=308&product_ID=11936


----------



## Groff

Just picked up these for my motorcycle! 

Clear Alternatives Clear Turn Signal lenses - Suzuki Cruisers 86-03 for Suzuki Intruder 1400


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Groff

omgwtfdoublepost?!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I have no legs, no legs, god bless you.
> 
> If you know what movie that is from, you need a life.



 I do not know what movie that is, so I guess I'm safe


----------



## g3rmanium

Diff.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> I do not know what movie that is, so I guess I'm safe



He has no legs because you pwnd them.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Just picked up these for my motorcycle!
> 
> Clear Alternatives Clear Turn Signal lenses - Suzuki Cruisers 86-03 for Suzuki Intruder 1400



you drive a 1400 cc ?


----------



## Groff

We should start posting random pictures of ourselves.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> you drive a 1400 cc ?



Yes, it's a torque monster. Especially with the drag pipes. Not much on the top end, but it's got enough power to keep me happy. It's not balls out fast, but at 50mpg, I'm not complaining.


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Yes, it's a torque monster. Especially with the drag pipes. Not much on the top end, but it's got enough power to keep me happy. It's not balls out fast, but at 50mpg, I'm not complaining.



Isn't it heavy ?


----------



## Groff

1400cc give a nice growl. It's only 83ci, whereas most harleys are 88ci's. But mine outrun those things.

Except my friends 1200 Harley sportster... That thing is waaaay too fast  He recently put nitrous on it


----------



## Desecrated

I never liked anything above 250cc to be honest, I had a 500cc but sold it and fell in love with a old honda 125 cc, I hate myself for not owning a cycle anymore.


----------



## g3rmanium

O!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Isn't it heavy ?



About 530 lbs. Which isn't any heavier than an 883cc harley sportster.

It just has a big engine, it doesn't weigh it down. The engine is aluminum.


----------



## g3rmanium

O..


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> The engine is La.



Ah rly?


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> I never liked anything above 250cc to be honest, I had a 500cc but sold it and fell in love with a old honda 125 cc, I hate myself for not owning a cycle anymore.



125cc would be way to small for me (in terms of street bikes). 500cc maybe... But I really like the bigger engines in street bikes.

Dirtbikes, I love 250cc 2-strokes. I don't like 4 stroke dirtbikes. My 80cc 2-stroke used to whipe the floor with my frineds 250cc XD. The top end on 2 strokes is unsurpassed.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E rly?



La rly!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> About 530 lbs. Which isn't any heavier than an 883cc harley sportster.
> 
> It just has a big engine, it doesn't weigh it down. The engine is aluminum.



technology is moving forward. I see more and more parts coming in carbon fibre nowadays, soon we'll have 1000cc bikes that weighs about the same as a coca cola bottle.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäh.


----------



## Groff

But i'm so damn happy that the training course I took made us do the driver test on a little 125cc dirtbike, else I would have failed. The figure 8 is a pain in the ass! (You have to do a figure 8 in the space of a road lane )


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> technology is moving forward. I see more and more parts coming in carbon fibre nowadays soon, we'll have 1000cc bikes that weighs about the same as a coca cola bottle.



Yeah, the Suzuki GSXR1300 Hyabusa weighs next to nothing. That thing is a fucking ROCKET


----------



## g3rmanium

Öh.


----------



## Groff

The hyabusa is the only crotch rocket i'd ever consider owning.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> That thing is a fucking LA


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, the Suzuki GSXR1300 Hyabusa weighs next to nothing. That thing is a fucking ROCKET



to many car manufactures that's getting involved in the bike business, I saw some bike with 400 horsepowers. 

Now people who are driving cars might think "400, that's not so much" well that's easy to say when you have then engine in front of you being separated with a firewall and soundproofing, sitting down in a comfortable chair with a seatbelt, but try to hold on to a pair of steel bars with a 400 horsepower engine under your scrotum hahahaha.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> to many car manufactures that's getting involved in the bike business, I saw some bike with 400 horsepowers.
> 
> Now people who are driving cars might think "400, that's not so much" well that's easy to say when you have then engine in front of you being separated with a firewall and soundproofing, sitting down in a comfortable chair with a seatbelt, but try to hold on to a pair of steel bars with a 400 horsepower engine under your scrotum hahahaha.


----------



## g3rmanium

B00


----------



## Desecrated

cow bell


----------



## Nerina

Damnit, I have 972 but I made like 950 in the 100k thread, which dont count


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Damnit, I have 972 but I made like 950 in the 100k thread, which dont count



So donate to become a sponsor, then you can post here all you want.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Damnit, I have 972 but I made like 950 in the 100k thread, which dont count



Make A;

"I just bought a hello kitty shortscale guitar thread"


----------



## Desecrated

I need to eat!!!!

Bye


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Hey you  Whats up?



Working on pwning things... not doing a very good job though.

I can has tutor? 



Desecrated said:


> I have no legs, no legs, god bless you.
> 
> If you know what movie that is from, you need a life.



I believe that's from "Kids."


----------



## Groff

Nerina: Master of pwning things


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Nerina: Master of pwning things



You find that the years pass us byyyyyyyyy---ayyyayyyy.


----------



## D-EJ915

bah


----------



## Randy

That too.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Randy

Randy's book of the month -- _Tomato Stew for the Elderly Vagina_


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> Working on pwning things... not doing a very good job though.
> 
> I can has tutor?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's from "Kids."



Sure 



TheMissing said:


> Nerina: Master of pwning things







Randy said:


> You find that the years pass us byyyyyyyyy---ayyyayyyy.



huh ?


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> huh ?



The new Opeth...


----------



## Nerina

oh,


----------



## Randy

Contributed to the Australian thread.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


>



I have added to my sig


----------



## Groff

Clutch - Sinkemlow =


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> I have added to my sig


----------



## Groff

The last time I got sig-quoted was when I said "Praise the Lord!(OVchaoS)"


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Clutch - Sinkemlow =



All Clutch =


----------



## D-EJ915

ringing


----------



## Randy

"Hello"

"This is Mysterious Stranger Number 14"

"Yes...?"

"I have a pickle, and it's name is Bryan Adams."

"So.......what's your point?

*click*

"Hello? Must've been a wrong number."

*evil laughter*


----------



## Groff

EVIL PICKLES!


----------



## Nerina

remember the thread with that girl who has a pickle phobia?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> remember the thread with that girl who has a pickle phobia?


----------



## Nerina

how pathetic, unless it really is fake


----------



## Randy

Looks fake as Heather Mills' leg. To me, anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

WWW


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> WWW



*DEFILER OF CORPSES!*


----------



## Nerina

Someone likes red huh?


----------



## Groff

I like blue


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Bound

TheMissing said:


> I like blowing smurfs, cuz it's blue



FIX'D


----------



## Groff

I needed the money...


----------



## Bound

don't worry, you're not the only one who's done it....


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Bound

Christ Metal is possibly the worst thing on this planet.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a we a we a we


----------



## Bound

weeeeeeeeeeee a weeeeeeee a weeeeeeeeeeee






































































go

















































*POOPSMITHING!!!!!*


----------



## Bound

* FROM NOW ON I'M GOING TO TALK IN HUMONGOUS LETTERS. SIMLAR TO HOW CERTAIN PEOPLE TALK IN COLORS, THOUGH I'M SURE MY NEW METHOD WILL PROVE TO BE FAR MORE ANNOYING. 

I WONDER HOW MUCH ROOM THIS WILL TAKE UP?

CHICKITY CHickITY chIKCTY CHINESE CcHIKEN 

dOIDOdioDIDODIDOidodi TI*


----------



## Nerina

_*WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*_


----------



## Bound

*This is freakin awesome! *


----------



## Bound

*CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?*


----------



## Bound

*NO?*


----------



## Bound

*GOOD! SCREW YOU! I DIDN'T WANT TO TALK TO YOU ANYWAYS ALWAYS EATING UP MY WIRELESS MINUTES TALKING TO ME ABOUT STUPID SHIT.*


----------



## Bound

*ALL BOW BEFORE THE MAGNANIMOUS FONT POWER OF BOUND. HE STANDS UNRIVALED*


----------



## Bound

*TEXTING
TEXTING
TEXTING
WRITING STUFF
TEXTING 
WRITING STUFF
POSTING
TEXTING
TEXTING 
POSTING
WRITING
WRITING
TEXTING
POSTING STUFF*


----------



## Bound

*NOW PHPBB FOR THE VISUALLY IMPAIRED. GET GRAMS TO START POSTING! HER GLAUCOMA IS NO MATCH FOR MEGA-FONT*


----------



## D-EJ915

SEXTING!!


----------



## Bound

*[COLOR]GET DOWN TO PHILS USED CAR EMPORIUM!


SUNDAY





SUNDAY



SUNDAY![/COLOR]*


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Someone likes red huh?



In a word...


*YES.*


----------



## Nerina

I see that


----------



## Randy

*Sound the alarm!*

*sounds the alarm


----------



## Nerina

Why,whats going on?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> post





oh no, Des, DO YOU KNOW WHAT PINK IS?! The NUMBER! OMG ITS AFTER YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

Air raid drill! Everybody underneath their desks!


----------



## Nerina

Like a desk is gonna save my ass if a bomb dropped.............


----------



## Randy

Especially if it's the kinda bombs I'M dropping.

*farts


----------



## Nerina

EW!!!


----------



## Randy

Sorry... I forgot there was a lady in the room. My apologies. 

And on that note, I'm on the road to home. Later, peeps!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> oh no, Des, DO YOU KNOW WHAT PINK IS?! The NUMBER! OMG ITS AFTER YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pink is 23 ?


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Sorry... I forgot there was a lady in the room. My apologies.
> 
> And on that note, I'm on the road to home. Later, peeps!



travel well, 10-4


----------



## Groff

give me something to say for the real voices thread


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> give me something to say for the real voices thread



uh...................


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> give me something to say for the real voices thread



Mina knäskålar är för små och jag har tre äpplen på min vänstra höft.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

English pwease


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> English pwease



My kneecaps are to small and I have 3 apples in my left hip.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> My kneecaps are to small and I have 3 apples in my left hip.



 wtf


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> My kneecaps are to small and I have 3 apples in my left hip.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Where the hell is the dress for jeff, I think ryan kept it for himself


----------



## Groff

Your wish is my command


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Where the hell is the dress for jeff, I think ryan kept it for himself



He got it in teh mail. He's gonna send it our shortly.


----------



## Nerina

Pics comming?!

Anthem for the 100k reply thread


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> He got it in teh mail. He's gonna send it our shortly.



Evil inside rising..


----------



## Desecrated

Is that noodles ?


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Pics comming?!
> 
> Anthem for the 100k reply thread




I played this in the background of my "Real voices" recording... Uploading now...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

100k


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

lol Des posts the best lolcats


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> lol Des posts the best lolcats



Thats because I post all lolcats, even a blind cat meows up the right tree sometime.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

I posted my voice clip

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/8736-real-voices-thread-6.html#post1018303


----------



## Nerina

cool


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

RRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## D-EJ915

GRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nerina

my roar is louder !


----------



## Desecrated

I am woman, hear me roar.


----------



## D-EJ915

recourse


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> recourse



I heard that the dress is getting closer .


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I am woman, hear me roar.



damn right!


----------



## Grom




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


>



What are you up to this weekend Mr Grom?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Nerina

you always say new page when its still only half way down mine


----------



## guitarplayerone

I just ate lots of steak.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> cool



Cool? I gave you mention in my recording and all you say is cool?


----------



## Desecrated

guitarplayerone said:


> I just ate lots of steak.



Poor defenseless Vietnamese family


----------



## Grom

Nerina said:


> What are you up to this weekend Mr Grom?



Seeing my GF tomorrow, heavily drinking on Saturday, and maybe trying to write some new material for my grind-comedy project. 

You ?


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> Seeing my GF tomorrow, heavily drinking on Saturday, and maybe trying to write some new material for my grind-comedy project.
> 
> You ?



Nice  I want to do something fun, tonight is my last exam, but it looks like I'll be home all weekend  Ah well.......

Heavy drinking =  drink one for me!


----------



## D-EJ915

sailing


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Nice  I want to do something fun, tonight is my last exam, but it looks like I'll be home all weekend  Ah well.......
> 
> Heavy drinking =  drink one for me!



Just be happy that you're already done


----------



## Grom

Try to go outside and enjoy your vacations if you're done with exams ! At all costs !

I'll drink more than one beer for you  As if i needed excuses to get wasted


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I trimmed up all the bushes outside


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I trimmed up all the bushes outside


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> I'll drink more than one beer for you  As if i needed excuses to get wasted




:yay:


----------



## D-EJ915

whet


----------



## D-EJ915

when I was getting something to drink last night I was contemplating buying some alcoholic drink  decided to get sunkist instead


----------



## Grom

Fail.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Just be happy that you're already done



you're right


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

I cant believe how good his arms looked in that last Rocky movie, and how old he is.....


----------



## D-EJ915

zing


----------



## Grom

When I was really young, I thought that the Rocky Mountains were named after him.


----------



## Desecrated

I can't believe that you're checking out that old dudes.


----------



## D-EJ915

agin


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I can't believe that you're checking out that old dudes.



He's the Itallian Stallion man, I have to be a _little_ proud  But his arms.....wow, for an old guy, he kinda rocks, you have to hand it to him for lasting this long.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina lusts after guys who last long.


----------



## Nerina

Grom said:


> When I was really young, I thought that the Rocky Mountains were named after him.



Listen to this one, my bro is 12 years older than me, and his name is Remo, pronounced like ' Raymo '....and the Rambo movies were the in thing, and his nickname by all his friends became Rambo, and he convinced me that Rambo was based on him.........he was a good liar and I was young and stupid......but yeah / embarassing life story


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

still going strong


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangled


----------



## Nerina

fangled


----------



## Desecrated

my eyes are looking in 4 directions.


----------



## Nerina

like this?


----------



## Desecrated

more like .0.O


----------



## Lee

I got seriously sunburnt today


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I got seriously sunburnt today



Were you on the beach?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Nerina

missing! why are you missing? You're HERE!


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Were you on the beach?



Nope. I worked with the campaign that I work for at the Change Rocks concert today. I was actually pretty impressed


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Nope. I worked with the campaign that I work for at the Change Rocks concert today. I was actually pretty impressed



Ah, I see


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Nerina

pears


----------



## D-EJ915

plums


----------



## Nerina

raspberries! /discussion for raspberries rule


----------



## D-EJ915

slap


----------



## Nerina

ROAR!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> slap



May I please have another one.


----------



## Nerina

*slap*


----------



## Desecrated

Hey! your tied to the shower-pole, how can you slap me ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Hey! your tied to the shower-pole, how can you slap me ?


----------



## playstopause

Dix


----------



## playstopause

neuf


----------



## D-EJ915

lol wut


----------



## playstopause

huit


----------



## playstopause

sept


----------



## playstopause

six


----------



## playstopause

cinq


----------



## playstopause

quatre


----------



## D-EJ915

DIXANDU!!


----------



## playstopause

trois


----------



## Nerina

deux


----------



## playstopause

deux


----------



## playstopause

un


----------



## D-EJ915

xanadu


----------



## playstopause

YouTube - Pop Up Video =)) RICK ASTLEY-Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## D-EJ915

zanfu


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Nerina

playstoppause, how are you?


----------



## Zepp88

POP UP VIDEO FTW!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> playstoppause, how are you?



Fine, thank you! And you?


----------



## Desecrated

There is a flock of seagulls outside my window.


----------



## D-EJ915

QUINTUPLE PENETRATION!!!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Fine, thank you! And you?



Bien!


----------



## Desecrated

What the hell, the entire population of sea birds are doing a reenactment of hitchcocks "the birds" outside-


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> QUINTUPLE PENETRATION!!!



Bring it on.


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> What the hell, the entire population of sea birds are doing a reenactment of hitchcocks "the birds" outside-



wow


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What the hell, the entire population of sea birds are doing a reenactment of hitchcocks "the birds" outside-



There's a dead deer on on the side of the road near my house, there's been a whole fucking family of vultures hanging around for a few days :lol;


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> wow



Yeah that was what I thought to, it's bloody 04.24 am, I can't have birds outside my windows now,


----------



## Nerina

Zepp whats cookin


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There's a dead deer on on the side of the road



I thought that was what you Virginians called dinner


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> There's a dead deer on on the side of the road near my house, there's been a whole fucking family of vultures hanging around for a few days :lol;


j00 phail3d the


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought that was what you Virginians called dinner



Yep, except they call them "buzzards" and eat the "gizzards"


----------



## Lee

one of my final papers is actually coming along fairly well, which is surprising


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> j00 phail3d the



You failed the :straight:


----------



## Splees

This is just sad.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> one of my final papers is actually coming along fairly well, which is surprising



good


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, except they call them "buzzards" and eat the "gizzards"



You need to teach me how to type in redneck accent someday.


----------



## Desecrated

Splees said:


> This is just sad.



hahahahahahahah


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You need to teach me how to type in redneck accent someday.



Can do Hoss


----------



## Nerina

white chicks wanna be gangsters is always funny


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ding-my-xxx-combo-retube-new-speaker-etc.html


----------



## Desecrated

04.46


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lucky Seven

hai gaiz


----------



## Zepp88

Yo.


----------



## Splees

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

sup sexy


----------



## Zepp88

Cougar.


----------



## Nerina

shes here


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Cougar.



Put that darn thing back in the bag before it hurts somebody son!


----------



## Zepp88

I think I'll go to the bar and try to pick up some Cougars.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> sup sexy



yo 

[action=Desecrated]flashes my gangsign.[/action]


----------



## Nerina

dont forget, the cougar is never too far away


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya


----------



## D-EJ915

semen~nya


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I think I'll go to the bar and try to pick up some Cougars.



I thought most american men dreamt about bunnys ?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> semen~nya


----------



## Nerina

hahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to bed, 

Take care everybody.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to bed, 

Take care everybody.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I thought most american men dreamt about bunnys ?



"Cougar" is a slang term for a hot older woman who hits on younger men.


----------



## D-EJ915

smorgasboard


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> "Cougar" is a slang term for a hot older woman who hits on younger men.



Lots of them at the gym.


----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> "Cougar" is a slang term for a hot older woman who hits on younger men.



I didnt even know that


----------



## D-EJ915

cya dese


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## B Lopez

nice clear coat


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you guys


----------



## Nerina

night night


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

Post



Paul Malmsteen said:


> Post



Post?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> *ALL BOW BEFORE THE MAGNANIMOUS FONT POWER OF BOUND. HE STANDS UNRIVALED*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Apparently.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

And apparently Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently Mike.



Apparently.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apparently.



Yes, apparently.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, apparently.



 


ictureoftofuburger:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!°


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ictureoftofuburger:


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> morning



Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning



Greetings Jon.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide

E?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> E?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>



E?


----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Hier ist das Rezept.


----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide

non-merged multi-posts FTW


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> non-merged multi-posts FTW


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## loktide

ewtf


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge*


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> ewtf


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Zepp88

Cube.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Cube.


----------



## loktide

As > Ge


lol


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Indeed. Of Course. Exactly.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bap!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> As > Ge
> 
> 
> lol



Dann mach mal aus Arsen Transistoren, ich wart drauf!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pop.


----------



## g3rmanium

la.


----------



## g3rmanium

lo.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Dann mach mal aus Arsen Transistoren, ich wart drauf!











Sn > Ge 



(Zink-Zinn-Oxid-Transistoren)


----------



## g3rmanium

po.


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> la.





Lanthan â Wikipedia


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Sn > Ge
> 
> 
> 
> (Zink-Zinn-Oxid-Transistoren)



Gib mir ein paar und ich bau ein Fuzz Face draus!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Lanthan â&#8364;&#8220; Wikipedia



Sag das mal Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

82000!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Te.


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## g3rmanium

Be.


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 82,014
User Name	Posts
g3rmanium 23,193
D-EJ915 11,524
Desecrated 8,851
TheMissing 4,910
Zepp88 3,974
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,051
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,827
Randy 1,621
arnoroth661 1,189
Nerina 1,058
Lucky Seven 1,057
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 574
loktide 570
Bound 538
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 325
xXxPriestessxXx 324
nitelightboy 262
Michael 250
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Mattmc74 230
Sebastian 226
Ivan 196
Kotex 194
Nik 169
dream-thief 166
OzzyC 152
B Lopez 148
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 88
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
distressed_romeo 79
Uber Mega 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 62
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
OrsusMetal 56
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
ShawnFjellstad 53
LordOVchaoS 53
Tubbs Mcgee 47
progmetaldan 46
Psychoface 46
fathead 43
Blexican 43
furyinternal 42
smueske 39
crazy_cree 39
BinaryTox1n 39
ohio_eric 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
daybean 35
cow 7 sig 31
biggness 30
Jon 30
Metal Ken 28
Thrashmanzac 28
Shikaru 27
Azyiu 27
Mr. S 27
poisonelvis 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
Blood Tempest 20
MorbidTravis 19
ibznorange 19
sakeido 17
metallatem 17
thebhef 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
RgAscendant 17
MF_Kitten 17
Adam 16
techjsteele 16
ibzrg1570 16
Scott 16
arktan 16
Azathoth43 16
budda 15
YYZ2112 14
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
TomAwesome 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
Thomas 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
MoRoH 12
jim777 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
KillForGod 11
Allen Garrow 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
Eric 11
74n4LL0 10
Emiliano 10
eaeolian 10
wes225 9
twooos 9
metalheadpunk 9
oompa 9
AngelVivaldi 9
cadenhead 8
metalking 8
Martin_777 8
SevenDeadly 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Chris 8
Ror3h 8
Trespass 7
The Dark Wolf 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Seven 7
Donnie 6
Varjo 6
twiztedchild 6
gurugow 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
metalfiend666 6
Holy Katana 6
The Arisen 6
johnw 6
Snake Doctor 5
asmegin_slayer 5
shadowgenesis 5
drelo 5
Crucified 5
Grom 5
kristallin 5
BCrowell 5
stuz719 5
Espaul 5
skinhead 5
eleven59 5
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
Moro 5
Russ 5
turmoil 5
Ken 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
mediaguitarist 4
ogisha007 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
b3n 4
Ancestor 4
eelblack2 4
Bammbamm 4
continental 4
iumentum 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
nicknuisance 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
Universalis 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Stealthtastic 3
DelfinoPie 3
totaluntruth 3
Samer 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
Codyyy 3
TimSE 3
jaredowty 3
djpharoah 3
Moonohol 3
RonGriff 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
tie my rope 3
Toshiro 3
skattabrain 3
Forresterc 3
Regor 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
Sinner 3
The Dubya 2
Matt Crooks 2
IbanezFan 2
Volsung 2
trv 2
Mark. A 2
newamerikangospel 2
David 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
wlminter 2
nikt 2
Darth Vader 2
Firebeard 2
FortePenance 2
Celiak 2
Parka Dez 2
matt7 2
Nick 2
ICX357 2
bobbyretelle 2
Hcash 2
Creepy 2
Shotglass 2
Quicksilver689 2
stuh84 2
thadood 2
supertruper1988 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Korngod 2
Tim77 2
Coiso 2
CatPancakes 2
Harray 18 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
InTheRavensName 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
HammerAndSickle 1
220BX 1
JoelLXVI 1
Variant 1
ire_works 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
dtrax 1
undeadsoldier 1
Pewtershmit 1
jacksonplayer 1
g3rmanium_ 1
malufet 1
Niilz 1
Skeksis 1
jarrydn 1
ManBeast 1
Applejelly91 1
Munky7Head 1
giannifive 1
jaxadam 1
Thep 1
Jaden 1
DomitianX 1
kung_fu 1
cataclysm_child 1
Se7enMeister 1
spencer 1
Mattayus 1
Svartmetall 1
chavhunter 1
Demeyes 1
Gabe777 1
emmure 1
WayneCustom7 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
Soma 1
gregj 1
Mastodon 1
JesseTheMachine 1
simsklok 1
EclecticFinn 1
rummy 1
NeoGothenburg 1
Code001 1
HamBungler 1
canuck brian 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
th249z 1
ESPlayer 1
Spinedriver 1
daxworxguitar 1
heavy7-665 1
GuitarG2 1
jaymz_wylde 1
Minus 1
KillMAH 1
Bartok 1
CM_X5 1
Alien DNA 1
DBDbadreligion 1
god_puppet 1
Invader 1
SymmetricScars 1
Oneiros 1
keithb 1
Chaeot 1
nyck 1
mgood 1
Mr. Test 1
777 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## g3rmanium

Be!


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## g3rmanium

Ll.


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

8888!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

AHHHHH!! Real Monsters.


----------



## Desecrated

nikelodeon


----------



## InTheRavensName

I'd like to bump my FS threads 18000 more times to get this over the limit, but shag that

here's one for the total!


----------



## Randy

Suckaduck.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Last Chemistry Lab today!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Today is awesomely good. Especially once that hell is over with.


----------



## Randy

What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hopefully enjoying some Sam Adams with friends later.


----------



## Randy

What a delicious idea, indeed. I approve.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I love beer.  Most girls don't but I think I would rather drink a Sam Adams that any fruity drink. Except maybe an Amorrette Sour.


----------



## Randy

I happen to also live in a "Redneck Hell" and all the girls drink beer, except my girlfriend.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Nothing is more redneck than Alabama. That has to be impossible. I am moving right out of the South as soon as possible.


----------



## Randy

Agreed, that Alabama is uber redneck, but you'd be very surprised by how ass backward Upstate NY is... It's not anything like the rest of the state, or New England in general. I'm sure it'd be a very familiar environment if you were ever to visit.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Every state has its backwoods parts. Except my state doesn't have parts. It is the entire thing.


----------



## YYZ2112

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Nothing is more redneck than Alabama. That has to be impossible. I am moving right out of the South as soon as possible.



Don't go north.


----------



## D-EJ915

just got up lol


----------



## Randy

True. Very true. I haven't lived in a southern state before, but here in CNY, we've got rampant bible-thumping, lack of education, dirt farms, racist, and inbreeding. I'd imagine that the south can't be much different.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> True. Very true. I haven't lived in a southern state before, but here in CNY, we've got rampant bible-thumping, lack of education, dirt farms, racist, and inbreeding. I'd imagine that the south can't be much different.



Yeah it is the same here. The one exception is that the bible thumping is much much worse. To the point that since I am Catholic I don't believe in the same God or that sort of thing. We have one religion (that shall remain nameless for the sake of not offending anyone) that seems to think they should control all and effectively do.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Yeah it is the same here. The one exception is that the bible thumping is much much worse. To the point that since I am Catholic I don't believe in the same God or that sort of thing. We have one religion (that shall remain nameless for the sake of not offending anyone) that seems to think they should control all and effectively do.





I get hassled abut religion occasionally, but that's because I don't really have a religion that I identify with.


----------



## D-EJ915

the organized people are nuts, they perverted the ideas to things that aren't even close to what Jesus taught and even just blatantly made up stuff (catholics are the worst for this, baby baptism?  where the hell is that in the bible, nowhere that's what) anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Either way I would rather not have someone tell me exactly what I need to believe in. I don't like having something shoved down my throat no matter what it is.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> the organized people are nuts, they perverted the ideas to things that aren't even close to what Jesus taught and even just blatantly made up stuff (catholics are the worst for this, baby baptism?  where the hell is that in the bible, nowhere that's what) anyway my 2 cents.





And also...

*DEFILER OF CORPSES!
*



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Either way I would rather not have someone tell me exactly what I need to believe in. I don't like having something shoved down my throat no matter what it is.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Rawr!


----------



## Groff

Hiiiii everybody!


----------



## Groff

It's fun to drive in the church parking lot sunday morning blasting Origin to watch the old ladies faint.

...Ok so I've never done that before, but its a funny mental image.


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so


----------



## Randy

Bland Street Bloom:

Bum bum bump-a-bump bun-bunh Bum bunh-bunh Bum weedly-weedly


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

My kneecaps are too small and I have three apples in my left hip. Nerina pwns things, E is truth, and also, La.

P S stitch is gay


----------



## Randy

And apparently no Goatse


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> And apparently no Goatse



Thank jeebus


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> My kneecaps are too small and I have three apples in my left hip. Nerina pwns things, E is truth, and also, La.
> 
> P S stitch is gay



You've got a great voice, BTW.


----------



## Groff

And thankfully no goatse


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You've got a great voice, BTW.



 I think I sound silly. But I think everyone thinks that of themselves. But thank you 

You should hear the original version, where I spoke over dramatically. But I figured i'd use my ACTUAL voice as that's what the thread is for.


----------



## Groff

SoundClick artist: TheMissing - page with MP3 music downloads if anyone wants to listen again


----------



## Groff

Claritin FTMFW!!!

I feel SO much better now!


----------



## Randy

Exaggerated version is a must. Also, a "hear your singing/screaming/guttural voice thread" is necessary.


----------



## Groff

My bands old demos are still up on myspace. But that was a poor vocal performance on my part TBH.

I was using the wrong technique to scream, and my throat hurt like hell afterwards. I've since gotten better at hitting the sweet spot. Maybe I'll record someting with vocals this weekend or the next if I have time alone in the house.


----------



## Groff

I used a sock as a pop filter and it worked surprisingly well  (on the voice recording that is)


----------



## Randy

Also, the funny thing about the Goatse... there's not actually any goats anywhere in that scene? Odd.


----------



## Groff

I just noticed that I have a "Fan" on soundclick, "anonimosity music"

Says their name is Shannon, I wonder if it's Shannon from this site?


----------



## Groff

God "In Spite" is such a kick ass song. I had so much fun recording that.


----------



## Groff

Be back in a bit.

...Even though it's just me and you at the moment, Randy. Everytime I come into the 100k thread the conversations stop.


----------



## Randy

*awkward silence


----------



## Nerina

^  omg that was funny

goood morning!


----------



## Randy

Good... afternoon...?


----------



## YYZ2112

You two should just go and get a room....


----------



## Randy

Only if you come along, sweetheart.


----------



## YYZ2112

I'll be right there...


----------



## Nerina

Whats up people


----------



## Randy

Can't you see we're all in mourning? 

*cries melodramatically for no reason


----------



## Nerina

Why what happened?


----------



## Randy

We were all sad because you and YYZ2112 weren't here... but that's changed and now we're all ecstatic!


----------



## YYZ2112

Yeap, everything is better now.


----------



## Randy

I feel healthier, and happier. So apparently it's true.


----------



## YYZ2112

Does anyone notice that their post counts aren't going up???


----------



## Randy

Unfortunately... and no more rep allowed in here either.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> My kneecaps are too small and I have three apples in my left hip. Nerina pwns things, E is truth, and also, La.
> 
> P S stitch is gay



Haha I listened to that. 

In Spite: Crunchy rhythm.


----------



## YYZ2112

oh... I didn't know that. I'm so clueless!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> oh... I didn't know that. I'm so clueless!!



I know.

*giggles

Time for lunch... *later!*


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Nerina

Love this:


----------



## Groff

I'm back peeps!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> In Spite: Crunchy rhythm.



That's the only thing I really liked about the Lundgren M7, it was crunchy. Then again, I don't know how this Bareknuckle Nailbomb is yet. Getting it wired tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Danglies!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> That's the only thing I really liked about the Lundgren M7, it was crunchy. Then again, I don't know how this Bareknuckle Nailbomb is yet. Getting it wired tomorrow hopefully.



Yeah post some clips. Maybe the same track for A/B testing.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!





And also, La.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah post some clips. Maybe the same track for A/B testing.



Yup. I got the Acid Pro file still arranged, and I remember what preset I used in my line 6 toneport. So I'll be able to match it up exatly as it was before.


----------



## Groff

I'm glad I got rid of that scoopy pickup. It was br00tal as fvck, but man did it lack in the clean department (Except split with the neck pickup, which was an interesting tone. That's how i did the intro to 'UTF')


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangle me


----------



## g3rmanium

EE!


----------



## Nerina

N!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wrangle me



Go play with your SGI box you n00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

tt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

t!


----------



## g3rmanium

|()|


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck you noob!!! lol


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you noob!!! lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> La you noob!!! la'l


----------



## D-EJ915

ESP/LTD Alexi Laiho V - eBay (item 190217628544 end time May-02-08 12:24:33 PDT)


$50 over stock price


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ba.


----------



## Groff

FRENCH TOAST!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP/LTD Alexi Laiho V - eBay (item 190217628544 end time May-02-08 12:24:33 PDT)
> 
> 
> $50 over stock price



Dimebucker and swirl marks in the paint FTL


----------



## Nerina

I WANT TO RUN AWAY
ANY SUGGESTIONS? IM THINKING AUSTRALIA!


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL RUNZ AWAYZ


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm gassing for this


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I WANT TO RUN AWAY
> ANY SUGGESTIONS? IM THINKING AUSTRALIA!



DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Doo


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

B0.


----------



## g3rmanium

Tß


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

Ok, well... if you insist. It's showtime.

*unbuckles belt


----------



## g3rmanium

Be.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Ok, well... if you insist. It's showtime.
> 
> *unbuckles belt


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



That's some heavy stuff. Are you sure you wanna do that? Well, if you insist...


It's showtime.

*unbuckles belt


----------



## D-EJ915

razndaz


----------



## Randy

Rick Springfield twirls my tassels. Fo' real, dog.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> That's some heavy stuff. Are you sure you wanna do that? Well, if you insist...
> 
> 
> It's showtime.
> 
> *unbuckles belt


----------



## D-EJ915

ginko


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ginko



in yo ass?


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ginko



Blowup Doll.


----------



## g3rmanium

Te.


----------



## Randy

A real tearjerker. Jerker. Jerky. The Jerky Boys. Crank Yankers. Yanking. Masturbating. Sex. Love. Happiness. Sadness. Crying. A real tearjerker.


----------



## D-EJ915

appeasement


----------



## Randy

Please enter all letters having a




below.


----------



## g3rmanium

Be.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Please enter all letters having a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below.


----------



## D-EJ915

TTT!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

*La*tte


----------



## Groff

NEW PAGE!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Bound

weeeeeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

Ghetto.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La.



La.


----------



## D-EJ915

rangs


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rangs



I has them.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2-


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

82200!


----------



## g3rmanium

Te!


----------



## Bound

smithing


----------



## g3rmanium

Ze!


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> smithing



Great idea!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

T?


----------



## g3rmanium

T..


----------



## D-EJ915

gnash


----------



## g3rmanium

T...


----------



## D-EJ915

raaagtop


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gnash


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> raaagtop



Plop.


----------



## D-EJ915

renal


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55855-headlight-color-analysis.html#post1020151


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Bound

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bound

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55855-headlight-color-analysis.html#post1020151




lolz

troll flame on!


----------



## D-EJ915

19151613121171812151619181171615112151010151811818109198190


----------



## Bound

8798797q9w7r90q7we9r797981790481723908471239084723091874908217498021749823749821374981273490821374980












x






a 




duecabillion.



fartypants


----------



## D-EJ915

91867491653518715654354916684


----------



## Groff

FARTYPANTS!


----------



## D-EJ915

wranglers!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

[metacafe]955435/sweet_cat_plays[/metacafe]


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol


----------



## D-EJ915

rrwerwere


----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

hey!


----------



## Desecrated

What time is it in Virginia now ?


----------



## D-EJ915

2217


----------



## playstopause

Wow....


----------



## playstopause

Pretty boring tonigth.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Boooooring.


----------



## playstopause

Talking to myself...


----------



## playstopause

... in the 100k thread.


----------



## playstopause

:cries:


----------



## playstopause

Where are all the entertaining troopers?


----------



## playstopause

Can't even watch the freakin' hockey game...


----------



## playstopause

Talk about suckage...


----------



## playstopause

Yuk.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

found the hockey game!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

vrrr


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrr


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zepp88

POP UP VIDEO!


----------



## B Lopez

appect


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What time is it in Virginia now ?



Right now it is 10:49PM and I really don't want to be at work


----------



## B Lopez

Sucka, 7:54 here.


----------



## D-EJ915

2307 now


----------



## Zepp88

MILITARZEIT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

UMM LOLWUTTERCAUST


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> UMM LOLWUTTERCAUST



SCHWULAHKAMPFEN!!


----------



## D-EJ915

SCHMAGALAGAHASHMAZALAH!


----------



## CatPancakes

&#9668;&#9496;«&#8976;B&#966;&#9794;áá&#9794;ÿ&#964;


----------



## Zepp88

DUWERDESTEINEKRANKENSCHWESTERBRAUCHEN


----------



## playstopause

wow


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> wow



Komm doch! Es ist laichzeit!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Komm doch! Es ist laichzeit!



Wozen khan!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Wozen khan!!!!!



...


Oui


----------



## playstopause

tss!


----------



## Zepp88

Quatsch.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## playstopause

not!


----------



## Zepp88

Now is the only thing that's real.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

A view so cruel!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sup noobs


----------



## thebhef

not much


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> sup noobs



There are flies on the windscreen, for a start.


----------



## D-EJ915

eww


----------



## Zepp88

We are damaged people.


----------



## D-EJ915

ring me up


----------



## Lee

I really shouldn't have had a Red Bull at 1 o'clock this morning. I'm wide awake now.


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> I really shouldn't have had a Red Bull at 1 o'clock this morning. I'm wide awake now.



Fool!


----------



## Lee

We had work to do. One Red Bull and some good music got us through it


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> We had work to do. One Red Bull and some good music got us through it



Work is over rated, sleep is win.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] realizes that he is a bear and that this thread is his cave. Eats Jeff[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> sup noobs



sup noob?


----------



## Nerina

N!
Morning G3ranium


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

Morning


----------



## Nerina

Morning Des


----------



## Desecrated

morning nene


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]drinks her [/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Nerina.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

D&#9824;


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> D&#9824;



sup


----------



## Desecrated

Hi bound


----------



## Desecrated

&#9824;&#9571;L\¦11Â~&#9675;Ï2ö3213Â3êö&#9604;9ÃÄ§j&#9474;4&#9830;4484A4#..>


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

NT?


----------



## Desecrated

xp!


----------



## g3rmanium

Do.


----------



## g3rmanium

To.


----------



## Nerina

post kellogs raisin bran


----------



## Zak1233

flickin beans


----------



## progmetaldan

post


----------



## Nerina

Hey, another Australian! Cool!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E.


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E!


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E~


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E'


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E-.


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E;


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E/


----------



## Nerina

N
N
N
N
N


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E².


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boost dem!


----------



## g3rmanium

Boof.


----------



## g3rmanium

T00t.


----------



## g3rmanium

B00t.


----------



## g3rmanium

G00t.


----------



## g3rmanium

V00t.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

guarana


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> And also, La.



here we go again

As.


----------



## B Lopez

appect


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> appect


----------



## g3rmanium

808! 808!


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


>



i aim to please 






......myself?


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> i aim to please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......myself?





 !


----------



## D-EJ915

tiem f0r sh0\/\/3r na0


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> here we go again
> 
> As.



Bla.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tiem f0r sh0\/\/3r na0


----------



## D-EJ915

actually now it's time lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> actually now it's time lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Lal.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lal'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Plop'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok back


----------



## g3rmanium

Null'd.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahah!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ok back



And so fr3sh and so clean?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ahah!



jahah!


----------



## g3rmanium

blah.


----------



## D-EJ915

rahg


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


>




"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."

Jeff == PHAIL.


----------



## g3rmanium

Now listening to BESTIAL WARLUST!


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> "We're sorry, this video is no longer available."
> 
> Jeff == PHAIL.


guess it doesn't allow embedding, you = phail


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> guess it doesn't allow embedding, you = phail



you = phail for not checking beforehand.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## D-EJ915

got my soul embraced cd


----------



## Kotex

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I love beer.  Most girls don't but I think I would rather drink a Sam Adams that any fruity drink. Except maybe an Amorrette Sour.



Bullshit!  I know you like your smirnoff. *wink*


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

del.icio.us' API fucking sucks.


----------



## D-EJ915

bitches


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

dmoooo


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bitches



Yeah I keep getting banned all the time.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Nerina

7.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2,.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

82400!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

R-


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> post



Hi Des!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> woohoo



woohoo


----------



## g3rmanium

too


----------



## B Lopez

Titties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I haven't downloaded anime in a while


----------



## g3rmanium

boo


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I haven't downloaded anime in a while


----------



## Nerina

Heads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B Lopez

D-EJ915 said:


> I haven't downloaded anime in a while



You're so full of shit.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

B Lopez said:


> You're so full of shit.



Shhhh...


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Nerina

POST!


----------



## Desecrated

posted


----------



## Nerina

posting


----------



## Desecrated

gabba gabba gabba


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

gabba gabba gabba hey!


----------



## Desecrated

exactly


----------



## D-EJ915

www.


----------



## Nerina

Whats up peeps!


----------



## Desecrated

making tea


----------



## Nerina

I like tea. I wanna hug a koala!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

koalas are the vampires of the forest.


----------



## D-EJ915

mangina


----------



## Nerina

aw, now they are all cuddly and so cute! I want one!


----------



## Desecrated

vampire


----------



## Desecrated

More proof-


----------



## Nerina

They have been photochopped!


----------



## Desecrated

I don't believe you, everything else in aussie is deadly, why shouldn't koalas be?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


wow...


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> wow...



that's how some roll.


----------



## Groff

I am now in posession of my 5150 II... And let me just say that this thing shits all over the 6505+ I initially played in Guitar center. I put a tung-sol gold pin in V1, JJ's in most of the rest, and a random sovtek that happened to test for pretty high gain...

Let me just say the the addition of the high gain tubes made this amp sing like a fucking monster. It has more gain, but less mud (which was my two biggest complaints of the 6505+ when I played) and holy hell do the svetlana 6L6's give it some nice grind.

We cranked the pre-gain on the clean channel, and without using the crunch switch, put the volume on 6 and let the power tubes distort... and this thing sounded like a marshall on steroids!



Needless to say, i'm extremely happy!!!


----------



## Groff

Oh... And... BKP Nailbomb > Lundgren M7

IMO of course.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Nerina

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Nerina

84


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Nerina

damit lol


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

3d


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Nerina

100


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Nerina

101


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

82500


----------



## Nerina

88


----------



## Desecrated

74.


----------



## Desecrated

75-


----------



## Nerina

ok guess a number between 1 and 5
go


----------



## Desecrated

76.


----------



## Desecrated

78.


----------



## Desecrated

6.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

23.


----------



## Desecrated

70 something


----------



## Desecrated

80.


----------



## Desecrated

81.


----------



## Nerina

23 oh no!!!!!
[action=Nerina]hides[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

82,


----------



## Desecrated

83,


----------



## Desecrated

84k


----------



## Desecrated

8585


----------



## Desecrated

8686


----------



## Desecrated

8787


----------



## Desecrated

8888


----------



## Desecrated

898


----------



## Desecrated

090


----------



## Desecrated

9191


----------



## Desecrated

9292


----------



## Desecrated

9393


----------



## Desecrated

9494


----------



## Desecrated

9595


----------



## Desecrated

9696


----------



## Desecrated

996769


----------



## Desecrated

9898


----------



## Desecrated

9999999


----------



## Nerina

0000


----------



## Desecrated

9000!


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 82,533
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 23,328
D-EJ915 11,575
Desecrated *9,000*
TheMissing 4,950
Zepp88 3,989
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,053
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,854
Randy 1,649
arnoroth661 1,189
Nerina 1,095
Lucky Seven 1,057


----------



## Nerina

Yay! I moved again, I was 16, then 13 now Im 12!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm still defending my third spot.


----------



## Nerina

Well, I might make it to 11th place.........maybe........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Well, I might make it to 11th place.........maybe........



Go for it.


----------



## Nerina

Im trying.........


----------



## D-EJ915

organized


----------



## Nerina

disorganised


----------



## Desecrated

food


----------



## D-EJ915

quop


----------



## twiztedchild

what do you get for being the 100k post?


----------



## Groff

twiztedchild said:


> what do you get for being the 100k post?



A sticker, maybe a shirt.

But with the track record of the thread, whoever makes the 100k post will get ceremonially banned


----------



## Groff

and also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## ZeroSignal

I eat shit like you for brunch.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm a late starter you see...


----------



## D-EJ915

i sseeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

morgon


----------



## Bound

" what is it that you best can't deleast be doings"


----------



## Bound

"we learned that we can buy phychological validation"


----------



## Bound

"that is dildos"


----------



## Bound

"I need one hundred beers. Exactly one hundred beers, thank you."


----------



## Bound

" look he sleeps in somes bloods."


----------



## Bound

" look he is slowly learning how to unplays teh guitarz"


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

NT?


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Bound

progmetaldan said:


> ...


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpsalot


----------



## progmetaldan

postage.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> post




howdy sesshy swedish guy


----------



## Bound

This thread needs more ummmmmm Zazz.


----------



## D-EJ915

i hate flowcharts


----------



## dream-thief

> i hate flowcharts



why?


----------



## Psychoface

why am i up at this hour? grrr im tiredddd


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

twiztedchild said:


> what do you get for being the 100k post?





Username & password for Chris' hosting account?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> and also, La.



and also, also.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

and also , also


----------



## D-EJ915

giger sucks


----------



## Trespass

Mattias Eklundh kicks more ass than possible.

Also, I don't like Giger. Seems like he does the weird drawings for the attention, not because he's eccentric or into that kind of thing. Just doing what sells.


----------



## Desecrated

Trespass said:


> Mattias Eklundh kicks more ass than possible.
> 
> Also, I don't like Giger. Seems like he does the weird drawings for the attention, not because he's eccentric or into that kind of thing. Just doing what sells.



There is a lot more weird things in art then giger, I would more say that he paints so normal to sell with a bigger audience instead of just doing avantgarde stuff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> There is a lot more weird things in art then giger, I would more say that he paints so normal to sell with a bigger audience instead of just doing avantgarde stuff.


----------



## Se7enMeister

g3rmanium said:


> E.



I


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Se7enMeister said:


> I



I.


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello N-E-rina.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

82600!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



Yeah, he looks crazy.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



I saw both of them speak on Friday. Watching her speak was like watching a robot recite something.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>



Ok, this total retarded way of spelling things needs to stop... It took me 15 minutes to figure out what the FUCK whoever made that was trying to say.



That's the only thing I hate about lolcats...


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Ok, this total retarded way of spelling things needs to stop... It took me 15 minutes to figure out what the FUCK whoever made that was trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only thing I hate about lolcats...



See it as training, english is my second language at that one only took me a couple of second to read. 
It's like reversed crossword puzzles.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I saw both of them speak on Friday. Watching her speak was like watching a robot recite something.



I take that as an insult. 
































To robots. 

And speakers.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I take that as an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> To robots.
> 
> And speakers.



Don't worry. We drowned her out pretty easily


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Don't worry. We drowned her out pretty easily



Don't we all.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Don't we all.



No, I mean we literally drown her out with our cheering to the point where she actually stopped talking for a second


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> No, I mean we literally drown her out with our cheering to the point where she actually stopped talking for a second



That's one way of doing things also hahahaha.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/55937-5150-ii-first-impressions.html#post1021580


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

and also D!


----------



## Nerina

And of course, N!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> And of course, N!


----------



## Desecrated

does n>e still count ?


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


>







Desecrated said:


> does n>e still count ?



Yes!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Nerina

How are you missing?


----------



## D-EJ915

gafnozzle


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

past


----------



## D-EJ915

pest


----------



## Nerina

pist


----------



## progmetaldan

pust?


----------



## Desecrated

Ibland pustar jag


----------



## D-EJ915

regal


----------



## D-EJ915

progmetaldan said:


> pust?


pyst


----------



## Nerina

royal


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Kotex

(anal) CREAM


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> does n>e still count ?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E--


----------



## g3rmanium

E++


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Kotex

R+-__


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> R+-__


----------



## Kotex

R__-))




 +2


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> R__-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +2



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Kotex

rawr.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

e.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://omploader.org/vZGhu


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> http://omploader.org/vZGhu



Why do I don't want to check that out?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

Go morgon


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Why do I don't want to check that out?


cuz it's awesome


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> cuz it's awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

soooo


----------



## D-EJ915

yeahhh


----------



## Desecrated

poat


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> poat



I think you might pwn Jeff soon.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I think you might pwn Jeff soon.



I have been catching up with him a little, but there is still over 2000 post between us hahahaha.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I have been catching up with him a little, but there is still over 2000 post between us hahahaha.



Jeff has been a letdown as of recently.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Jeff has been a letdown as of recently.



I think all the schools have finals right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think all the schools have finals right now.



He has been playing with his weird Unix boxes too much.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> He has been playing with his weird Unix boxes too much.



a-ha!


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

82700!


----------



## Desecrated

2.


----------



## Desecrated

1.


----------



## Desecrated

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Jeff.


you said desecrated only had 2k to pass me I was like noooo!!!! my epenis!!! lol


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> you said desecrated only had 2k to pass me I was like noooo!!!! my epenis!!! lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

got 52/55 on this test part 1 lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Le.


----------



## D-EJ915

hyaaa


----------



## Groff

Even though i've been up for 4 hours... Good morning everyone!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> got 52/55 on this test part 1 lol



What was it about?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Even though i've been up for 4 hours... Good morning everyone!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Desecrated

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Desecrated

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

82800!


----------



## Desecrated

801


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E""


----------



## Desecrated

one for the road


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> one for the road


----------



## D-EJ915

yupo


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> yupo



Nope-o.


----------



## D-EJ915

lupo


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> lupo



anal


----------



## Desecrated

lupus


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## Randy

Lupin the THIIIIIIIIRRRRRRD!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hoy es Cinco de Mayo!!!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hoy es Cinco de Mayo!!!



Ah. So it is... almost forgot. Corona's incoming!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Ah. So it is... almost forgot. Corona's incoming!



Beer =


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

It was a chilly ride into work today on the motorcycle


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want some Modelo. I must confer with the friends on this one.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>



x100,000,000,000,000,000,000.(o)(o)


----------



## Groff

I can has E?


----------



## Groff

Or I can has La?


----------



## Groff

E is truth.
And also, La.
And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N


----------



## Groff

Jubblies!


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No sads. Only happy people are allowed in here.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Jubblies!



Precisely.


----------



## YYZ2112

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No sads. Only happy people are allowed in here.



I must leave now then....


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No sads. Only happy people are allowed in here.







YYZ2112 said:


> I must leave now then....



*No.* Stay.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

YYZ2112 said:


> I must leave now then....



Don't leave. Just cheer up!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> yay new page



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am overly peppy this morning. I am annoying myself.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am overly peppy this morning. I am annoying myself.



I didn't know it was possible to annoy yourself... hmm...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I just can't be still.  It is rather annoying.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am overly peppy this morning. I am annoying myself.



I actually woke up about an hour before my alarm went off. I don't know what that was about


----------



## Randy

Ah.... *WELL YOU ALL NEED TO CALM THE HELL DOWN, ALREADY.*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> I actually woke up about an hour before my alarm went off. I don't know what that was about



Me too. I must have an over aboundance of energy today.



Randy said:


> Ah.... *WELL YOU ALL NEED TO CALM THE HELL DOWN, ALREADY.*



Eek..... Um...yes sir.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Me too. I must have an over aboundance of energy today.



I shouldn't though. I didn't go to bed until around 2


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I shouldn't though. I didn't go to bed until around 2



 ?



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Eek..... Um...yes sir.



Better. Much better. 

*goes back to reading the newspaper


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> ?



I don't know. I operate well on odd numbers of sleep. 7, 5, 3 and 1 are all about the same


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

postes


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy you are all about the coffee this morning.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Randy you are all about the coffee this morning.



The coffee is all about me. It's like we're one, with eachother. 

*runs to the bathroom for the 34th time today


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Becoming one with the coffee now. Nice.


----------



## Lee

He's using it to make up for the lack of sleep


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> He's using it to make up for the lack of sleep



Indeed. I woke up an hour before my alarm went off. Weird.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Coffee doesn't really keep me awake.  I must be weird.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Indeed. I woke up an hour before my alarm went off. Weird.



That makes two of us. What's with that?


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Coffee doesn't really keep me awake.  I must be weird.



Not really. I don't drink it just because it tastes like crap


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> That makes two of us. What's with that?



That's not even the weirdest thing. I went to bed around 2. o__0



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Coffee doesn't really keep me awake.  I must be weird.



You *must* be weird.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> That's not even the weirdest thing. I went to bed around 2. o__0



Alright, when did you wake up?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Alright, when did you wake up?



I...don't...know...

When did _you_ wake up.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I went to sleep at about 3 and woke up at 7 which was two hours before the alarm.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I...don't...know...
> 
> When did _you_ wake up.



I ask the questions around here 

I want to make sure you're not doubling my movements.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I went to sleep at about 3 and woke up at 7 which was two hours before the alarm.



Okay, did we all just get the memo to wake up before we were supposed to or what?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I went to sleep at about 3 and woke up at 7 which was two hours before the alarm.



*GO BACK TO SLEEP AND STOP USING THE COMPUTER.* 



Lee said:


> I ask the questions around here
> 
> I want to make sure you're not doubling my movements.



...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Um....Ok.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> ...



Ansah ze qveshtion


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Ansah ze qveshtion



Ok. I have to be completely honest for a minute here. I actually went bed at a very reasonable hour, and woke up to the sound of my alarm. There.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Um....Ok.



Good girl.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Ok. I have to be completely honest for a minute here. I actually went bed at a very reasonable hour, and woke up to the sound of my alarm. There.
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl.



This is contradictory to your previous statement


----------



## Desecrated

I have no fluff


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I have no fluff



And no Rotor neck. 



Lee said:


> This is contradictory to your previous statement



I la'd.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> And no Rotor neck.
> 
> 
> 
> I la'd.



Drink the fucking coffee


----------



## Randy

If you insist. 

*pretends to drink the coffee, but craftily disposes of it in a potted plant sitting nearby.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> If you insist.
> 
> *pretends to drink the coffee, but craftily disposes of it in a potted plant sitting nearby.



I saw that  You haven't gone to the bathroom in the past 60 seconds, so I know you're deceiving me


----------



## Randy

Well played. 

*runs. fast.


----------



## Nerina

Good afternoon!


----------



## Randy

_Hi_


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Good afternoon!



O hai Nerina!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

E is truth


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Good afternoon!


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> And of course, N.



Sorry d00d. But that's incorrect and *HERESY! *


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No sads. Only happy people are allowed in here.



I posted  before I posted  therefore they balance out to 

Oh yeah... TheMissing logic.

My logic makes more sense than math logic.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Sorry d00d. But that's incorrect and *HERESY! *


----------



## Groff

And obviously, meh


----------



## Groff

I need a drink...


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

People stop posting when I start posting, that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Spatula attack!


----------



## Groff

E > *


----------



## Groff

"They misunderestimated me"


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> People stop posting when I start posting, that makes me a sad panda.



I think you smell just fine, despite what Nerina usually PM's me right after you enter.


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I think you smell just fine, despite what Nerina usually PM's me right after you enter.



Maybe it's her strange kitty sense of smell?


----------



## Groff

Nerina is a cute kitty cat.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Didn't think so



Well, that was your first mistake. 



TheMissing said:


> Maybe it's her strange kitty sense of smell?





TheMissing said:


> Nerina is a cute kitty cat.



You make a _very_ convincing argument.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Well, that was your first mistake.



Makes sense... 

People cannot be trusted


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> People cannot be trusted



I'm Harold Ford Jr., and I endorse this message. 


----------



## YYZ2112

beef flavored nipples...... I just saw that tag.


----------



## Groff

We don't have the hatebreeder smiley anymore


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:la:


----------



## Groff

I dunno, Garfield can talk


----------



## Groff

I can has monies?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> We don't have the hatebreeder smiley anymore



That makes me sad. 



YYZ2112 said:


> beef flavored nipples...... I just saw that tag.



That makes me happy.


----------



## Groff

plz kthnx


----------



## Groff

Danglies!!!


----------



## Randy

Tax rebate check.... 



TheMissing said:


> Danglies!!!



Chewed bubble gum....


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Tax rebate check....



I spent mine like two months ago


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I spent mine like two months ago



My g/f didn't even know if/when she was getting it, and all the sudden a big chuncka' change showed up in the bank ten minutes ago. 

Now, time for her to buy me something....


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I'm not scheduled to get mine until next month


----------



## Randy

I had to pay the fucking IRS $320.


----------



## Groff

*yawn*

...Tired...


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> My g/f didn't even know if/when she was getting it, and all the sudden a big chuncka' change showed up in the bank ten minutes ago.
> 
> Now, time for her to buy me something....



New Guitar-related item day


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I had to pay the fucking IRS $320.



That happened to me once... But not to fear, I for $12 back from the state! That helped offset the IRS bill! ...


----------



## Groff

BKP Nailbomb-7 FTW!


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> New Guitar-related item day





TheMissing said:


> BKP Nailbomb-7 FTW!








TheMissing said:


> That happened to me once... But not to fear, I for $12 back from the state! That helped offset the IRS bill! ...


----------



## Desecrated

The irs took my tax rebate ;(


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> The irs took my tax rebate ;(



Wow... they're more powerful than I thought. 

And where the hell is your *ROTOR GUITAR NECK*?!


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> *yawn*
> 
> ...Tired...



[action=Nerina]hands Missing a [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Wow... they're more powerful than I thought.
> 
> And where the hell is your *ROTOR GUITAR NECK*?!



I DON'T KNOW!!!

I'm going to start calling the swedish custom tomorrow, it has apparently left poland.


----------



## Nerina

Its hot.....I should be on the beach sipping some fruity concoction........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Its hot.....I should be on the beach sipping some fruity concoction........


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Its hot.....I should be on the beach sipping some fruity concoction........



Can I come?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>



There's not enough pics in this thread. /expertanalysis


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Can I come?



Where are you Jersey?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Where are you Jersey?



Thats close enough


----------



## Randy

Paul Bunyan's dingleberries would be the size of an average sized recliner.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thats close enough





Randy said:


> Wow... they're more powerful than I thought.
> 
> And where the hell is your *ROTOR GUITAR NECK*?!


----------



## Nerina

No one liked my pic?


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> I DON'T KNOW!!!
> 
> I'm going to start calling the swedish custom tomorrow, it has apparently left poland.



Here you go randy


----------



## YYZ2112

99% of the time I pop into this thread to see what's happening I'm lost.....


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No one liked my pic?



needs more abstract opera


----------



## Desecrated

YYZ2112 said:


> 99% of the time I pop into this thread to see what's happening I'm lost.....



Same thing with us.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> needs more abstract opera



But I cant draw that.......... [action=Nerina]goes away in tears......[/action]


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Here you go randy



 Not the answer I was looking to hear....



Nerina said:


> But I cant draw that.......... [action=Nerina]goes away in tears......[/action]



I liked the picture, but I was too preoccupied to post anything about it.

*zips up pants


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## Randy

And on that mildly provocative note, time for lunch. Later d00dz.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Where are you Jersey?



Absecon... About 10-15 minutes outside Atlantic City.


----------



## Nerina

Well in that case, by the time we meet up the sun will have said, ok, bye


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Well in that case, by the time we meet up the sun will have said, ok, bye



Not if I show up tomorrow.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


>



Aw!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Nerina

Introducing the best thread destruction ever:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/55777-mattress-tester.html


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> But I cant draw that.......... [action=Nerina]goes away in tears......[/action]



You can do it

[action=Desecrated]supports other members.[/action]


----------



## Groff

Noone messages me on MSN anymore.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Noone messages me on MSN anymore.



Do you have mine ?


----------



## D-EJ915

I had a weird dream lol, my friend scott sprayed a huge bottle of shaving cream all over the gym I was sitting in the bleachers at then set it on fire and it exploded


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> Noone messages me on MSN anymore.


ur away


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Do you have mine ?



No, I don't. Mine's [email protected], but i'm at work right now, so I can't chat right this second.



D-EJ915 said:


> ur away



I'm always away  It's to keep the people I DON'T want to talk to out. Most people who know me know that i'm there usually.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I had a weird dream lol, my friend scott sprayed a huge bottle of shaving cream all over the gym I was sitting in the bleachers at then set it on fire and it exploded



so your friend took a phallic object and sprayed you `?


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> so your friend took a phallic object and sprayed you `?



That seems to be what the dream sybolically suggests.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> No, I don't. Mine's [email protected], but i'm at work right now, so I can't chat right this second.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always away  It's to keep the people I DON'T want to talk to out. Most people who know me know that i'm there usually.



added.


----------



## Nerina

I *should* go and do things I need to do........oh SS.org, how did I ever become addicted?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I *should* go and do things I need to do........oh SS.org, how did I ever become addicted?



It's in the water


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> so your friend took a phallic object and sprayed you `?


 oh there are more interesting things that happened as well


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> oh there are more interesting things that happened as well



Oh please tell............


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> oh there are more interesting things that happened as well



Go on, dr jonathan is listening.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

lolz0rz!!!


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Nerina

80


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> added.



Send me a message so I can add you back. Trillian doesn't notify me like MSN messenger does.


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Nerina

60


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Nerina

40


----------



## D-EJ915

hemmohhrahgigag


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> hemmohhrahgigag



Dude... I was just about to post the EXACT same thing. Weird. o__0


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Zing boum bang!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Zing bang boum!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## Randy

Good song.


----------



## D-EJ915

yayaaaa


----------



## Randy

Woody Woodpecker = Glenn Quagmire


----------



## D-EJ915

hmmm


----------



## Randy

Nope.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Randy

OFTG RO STIT


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

11


----------



## D-EJ915

111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111


----------



## D-EJ915

11111


----------



## Kotex

BLARGH


----------



## D-EJ915

111111


----------



## D-EJ915

1111111


----------



## Kotex

What's up with rapid share and the kittens? I can't get anything to download.


----------



## Desecrated

Kittens prefer yousendit.


----------



## Kotex

Yeah, but all the stuff I'm trying to get is on rapid share. Go try to download something from there. It says enter four letters and no matter which ones you pick it doesn't let you. They all have kittens. It's pissing me off.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah that happened to me to a couple of days ago, very odd.,


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Kotex

69


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Yeah that happened to me to a couple of days ago, very odd.,



Hmmm. I hope they fix that shit or something.


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Hmmm. I hope they fix that shit or something.



E-mail them.


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

777


----------



## Desecrated

777 777


----------



## Desecrated

777 777 777


----------



## Desecrated

Code:


777 777 777
  777  777
777 777 777


----------



## Desecrated

Code:


777 777 777 777 777 777
  777  777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
  777  777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777


----------



## Kotex

777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
 777 777 777 777 777

777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777
777 777 777 777 777 777777 777 777 777 777 777


----------



## Desecrated

WOW,


----------



## Kotex

You know you liked it


----------



## Lee

Just finished my final presentation outline


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> You know you liked it



I loved it.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Just finished my final presentation outline



Congrats!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Congrats!!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Just finished my final presentation outline


woohoo!


----------



## Kotex

Job interview on friday.


----------



## Desecrated

Good luck


----------



## Kotex

Thanks. Thats my car/custom guitar/new amp money job. Oh and school.lol


----------



## Nerina

I bored, what should I do?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

you should play some bass


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> you should play some bass



Nah, Im watching this video on youtube........


----------



## D-EJ915

ass?


----------



## Nerina

what?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ass?



yes please


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Nerina

I like


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Can't go wrong with a dancing Noodles.


----------



## Bound

Nerina said:


> what?



exactly


----------



## D-EJ915

tway


----------



## Desecrated

hey again.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Nerina

post!


----------



## Desecrated

poat


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

9111


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

83100


----------



## D-EJ915

zeee


----------



## D-EJ915

in da pants


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

:heart:


----------



## Nerina

:soul:


----------



## Groff

I pwnd a 9 page paper... What have you pwnd lately Nerina?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I can has E?



Yes you can has E: *E.*


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Or I can has La?



Yes you can has La: *La.*


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> People stop posting when I start posting, that makes me a sad panda.



The same happens to me.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Noone messages me on MSN anymore.



Added you!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R§


----------



## g3rmanium

T$


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915

hi


[action=D-EJ915]is bored and tired[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]is bored and tired[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


lol 1us


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.,


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Ouh-la-la-la.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

Let's go dancing.


----------



## playstopause

OUh-la-la-la!


----------



## playstopause

Let's go dancing!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Fucking Youtube!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>



*FOUDELAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah. Way better now! 


Weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> *FOUDELAPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*



*FOUDE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> *FOUDE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*



QUOTED!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

the bonercaust!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Buzz762

I have to take a test in about 2 hours.


----------



## Randy

GGGGRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Groff

POST!

(But noone probably will because I'm here now )


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

BAWLS G33K B33R FTW!!!


----------



## Groff

Dam that river


----------



## Groff

I think it should be called BAWLS w00t b33r personally...


----------



## Groff

Even just calling it 'Root' Beer has subtle geekness to it.


----------



## Groff

ThinkGeek :: Stuff for Smart Masses ftw!


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so.


----------



## Groff

People shouldn't be trusted


----------



## Groff

No one knows the meaning of love


----------



## Groff

Hate is easy, hate consumes


----------



## D-EJ915

luv bug


----------



## Randy

Yah. Yah. That too. Har Har.


----------



## Groff

Tear the fabrics of sanity


----------



## Groff

Let madness dictate reason


----------



## Groff

Play with matches


----------



## Groff

Running out of things to say


----------



## Groff

Lying down on the floor


----------



## Groff

Waiting to be saved


----------



## Groff

A child scared of the dark


----------



## Groff

You're nothing but a coward


----------



## Groff

When you're granted peace


----------



## Groff

Who will bury the dead?


----------



## Groff

Those are my two favorite lyrical lines ever!


----------



## Groff

EVAR!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

E is tr00th


----------



## Groff

Where for art thou, Randy?


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

This is my +1 keyboard of 100k pwnage


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

83200


----------



## Groff

I can has La?


----------



## Groff

DEATH! By Snu Snu!


----------



## Groff

I can has, yes?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Where for art thou, Randy?



Right here, my fair maiden.

*jumps down from atop his mighty steed


----------



## D-EJ915

AWESOME!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I CAN TYPE JUST FINE HOLDING DOWN THE SHIFT KEY WHILE TYPING OUT A WHOLE PARAGRAPH BECAUSE IT IS EASY LOLZ!!!

my friend likes the caps lock key, I, however, do not.


----------



## Groff

PayPal donations accepted: wulfman15(at)comcast.net


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> I CAN TYPE JUST FINE HOLDING DOWN THE SHIFT KEY WHILE TYPING OUT A WHOLE PARAGRAPH BECAUSE IT IS EASY LOLZ!!!



I KNO RITE?!11?!!!ONES?1!!!!1??THIRTYSEVEN!!1!!!?!


----------



## Groff

Lawls


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Groff

Bawls


----------



## Groff

l33t


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> PayPal donations accepted: wulfman15(at)comcast.net



Who's donating money to whom...?


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Who's donating money to whom...?



And what for?


----------



## Desecrated

randy to ss.org


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> randy to ss.org



OH! YEAH! I almost forgot...

*isn't going to do it


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

purr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

R%


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> La.



Plop.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Randy

Hallo my babies.


----------



## Desecrated

Hello son


----------



## Randy

Hello great-uncle


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

Hello world.

*disrobes


----------



## Desecrated

hello moon


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan..


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann..


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## Desecrated

Hai chris


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Who's donating money to whom...?



Everyone, to me 



g3rmanium said:


> And what for?



The "Get TheMissing out of debt" fund.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

I need a debt fund to.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Hello world.
> 
> *disrobes


----------



## Desecrated

And a La! fund.


----------



## Randy

Hello Chris.

*disrobes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> And a La! fund.







Randy said:


> Hello Chris.
> 
> *disrobes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Cyanide and Happiness said:


> Comic



I'm unfamiliar with that reference...?


----------



## Groff

La fund it is!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Everyone, to me
> 
> 
> 
> The "Get TheMissing out of debt" fund.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

zOMG


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

I can has bobblehead?
_
Please no._


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Superposition.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

That moved the thread along a little bit maybe


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> That moved the thread along a little bit maybe



Probably not, though.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Probably not, though.



yeah not enough.


----------



## Desecrated

But it will soon be over.


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Randy

It's getting pretty close, for sure.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



That one rules.

Here's another cool one:


----------



## Desecrated

we should hurry up and try to reach 85000 before the end of the month


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> That one rules.
> 
> Here's another cool one:



ooo I've needed that a couple of times in my life.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## ZeroSignal

I think you guys should set up some sort of quota for this thread.

A certain number of posts per day/week. 

Seriously.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ooo I've needed that a couple of times in my life.



And now you can solve ANY problem!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> And now you can solve ANY problem!



Johann the saver of life.


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> I think you guys should set up some sort of quota for this thread.
> 
> A certain number of posts per day/week.
> 
> Seriously.



1000 post per month,


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> I think you guys should set up some sort of quota for this thread.
> 
> A certain number of posts per day/week.
> 
> Seriously.


----------



## Desecrated

1500 post per month, will be 50 posts per day, that's not to hard to do .


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> 1500 post per month, will be 50 posts per day, that's not to hard to do .



Quick! Someone good at maths tell me how long it would take to finish the thread now!


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

16692 post left

1500 post per month = 11 month, but if 11 people all post 50 post per day it will be finished in a month.


----------



## Randy

Mathematics.


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Johann the saver of life.


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Randy

Chapman Stick


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Chapman Stick



I want one.


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

8*3333*


----------



## Randy

Me too.


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Me too.



We need a rondo multitap instrument


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 8*3333*


----------



## g3rmanium

Lal.


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> We need a rondo multitap instrument









MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



we all need pink numbers in our life.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> MAKE IT SO!



O captain my captain.


----------



## Desecrated

9200


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 83,350
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 23,482
D-EJ915 11,704
Desecrated 9,200
TheMissing 5,081
Zepp88 3,991
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,075
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,876
Randy 1,711
arnoroth661 1,189
Nerina 1,131
Lucky Seven 1,057
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
yevetz 695
ZeroSignal 578
loktide 573
Bound 558


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> we all need pink numbers in our life.


----------



## Desecrated

I need a shower.

bye guys


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 83,350
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 23,482
> D-EJ915 11,704
> Desecrated 9,200
> TheMissing 5,081
> Zepp88 3,991
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,075
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 1,876
> Randy 1,711
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Nerina 1,131
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 762
> yevetz 695
> ZeroSignal 578
> loktide 573
> Bound 558


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Christian, du hast nicht mal 1000 Posts hier?


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whee~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

WAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

CAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

TAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

LAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

XAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZAKE UP!


----------



## g3rmanium

YAKE UIP!


----------



## Desecrated

space out


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Randy

Keep it to yourself next time. Stinky. Yuck!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Keep it to yourself next time. Stinky. Yuck!


----------



## g3rmanium

Z!


----------



## Kotex

Tits!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Kotex said:


> Tits!



You has them?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> You has them?


----------



## loktide




----------



## Kotex

g3rmanium said:


> You has them?



I do has them. I plays with them.


----------



## Groff

Humans can be so fickle


----------



## Groff

My heart just palpatated


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kotex said:


> I do has them. I plays with them.



O Rly?!


----------



## Kotex

haha. Yep. I plays with yours!


----------



## Desecrated

I play with bananas


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kotex said:


> haha. Yep. I plays with yours!



I don't have any. What are you talking about??


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrawr


----------



## Kotex

haha.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Don't laugh. Tis a sad fate.


----------



## Kotex

What the hell ever. You know you got some tig o bitties.


----------



## Desecrated

???


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kotex said:


> What the hell ever. You know you got some tig o bitties.



Well...let's tell the world why don't we.


----------



## Kotex

Well, you basically asked for it. So deal with it


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kotex said:


> Well, you basically asked for it. So deal with it



Slut.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## YYZ2112

Kotex said:


> What the hell ever. You know you got some tig o bitties.


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


>



I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Kotex




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Look what you did.


----------



## Kotex




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Dear God some one please change the subject.


----------



## Kotex

Fine 


Um. I'm practicing sweep picking.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Dear God some one please change the subject.



Have you ever tried Jones Soda? Fu Fu Berry and Green Apple are my favorites! They mix well with whiskey too.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want my Hello Kitty guitar.  So I can be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Fine
> 
> 
> Um. I'm practicing sweep picking.



Do it on a bass for 2 weeks then go back to the guitar


----------



## Desecrated

I want a hello kitty guitar to .


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I want my Hello Kitty guitar.  So I can be one of the cool kids.



Then you can play some kvlt, gr1m, black metal!


----------



## Groff

Actually, the black hello kitty strat aint half bad.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Then you can play some kvlt, gr1m, black metal!


----------



## Groff

Wow, I have 3,800 posts.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Oh and Mr. K. I found a pick that you dropped into my guitar this morning.  It feel out when I picked it up.


----------



## Groff

Haha, I actually mentioned that video last week sometime when she mentioned the hello kitty strat.


----------



## Kotex

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Oh and Mr. K. I found a pick that you dropped into my guitar this morning.  It feel out when I picked it up.



 I hate when they feel out.


----------



## Groff

How badass would that hello kitty pickguard look on an Explorer?!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Wow, I have 3,800 posts.



congrats


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Do it on a bass for 2 weeks then go back to the guitar



I ain't gots no bass.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> How badass would that hello kitty pickguard look on an Explorer?!



Do it.


----------



## Groff

Hey Kotex, you should change your title to "Has you covered"



/bad joke


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I was like what the hell?? Then I said oh...butterfingers dropped it in there.


----------



## Groff

"fuck life" is a bit emo


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> "fuck life" is a bit emo



Or 2pac-


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


>



that's so mean.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Or 2pac-



I never liked 2 pac..........


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> that's so mean.



What? It wasn't directed at anyone, I just picked a random smiley


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I thought 2 pac's thing was Thug Life??


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah but that smiley is mean towards the other smiley.


----------



## Kotex

TheMissing said:


> "fuck life" is a bit emo



Not so much, it's more of a joke between me and some friends. Nice try though


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I know what it means. I think?!


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I thought 2 pac's thing was Thug Life??



That might be right, was it eminem how keep screaming fuck life then perhaps.


----------



## Kotex

You might. I think I've told you the story.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Perhaps. I don't really know much about the world of shitty music.



I think you did. Hell I know so much that it gets all jumbled up sometimes.


----------



## Desecrated

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Perhaps. I don't really know much about the world of shitty music.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did. Hell I know so much that it gets all jumbled up sometimes.



Okay I thought you might know since kotex is so fucking ghetto.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Desecrated said:


> Okay I thought you might know since kotex is so fucking ghetto.



 You nailed him. haha. I think some of it is just where he is from. He can't help his tendencies.


----------



## Kotex

Oh, yeah. Thats me.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You know you secretly love E-40 and the Bay Area rappers.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotexs destiny; being bullied by his girlfriend and some old geezer on a internet forum.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He will get back at me. You might get away without a scratch though.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

meow


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

52


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh a new page


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## D-EJ915

moon


----------



## Desecrated

sun


----------



## Desecrated

foul


----------



## D-EJ915

tamponite!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> tamponite!



The one thing that will hurt cuntman ?


----------



## D-EJ915

probably


----------



## Kotex

Methyl Isobutyl Ketone


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## TemjinStrife

lol the tags on this thread own.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Bound

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## loktide

quick!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm sleeepy


----------



## loktide

mmmm donuts


----------



## loktide

100k Reply Contest > 56k Reply Contest

lol.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Bound

mmmmmmmmmmmmm coffee


----------



## Bound

mmmmmmmmmmmmm coffee


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> 100k Reply Contest > 56k Reply Contest
> 
> lol.



Letztens gesehen, daß du nicht mal 1000 Posts hier hast...


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> Letztens gesehen, daß du nicht mal 1000 Posts hier hast...






ich muss mir mehr mühe geben


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

<--58k


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Letztens gesehen, daß du nicht mal 1000 Posts hier hast...




Where can one find such information about postcounts in here?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> ich muss mir mehr mühe geben



Oh ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Where can one find such information about postcounts in here?



On the forum's front page. There's a reply count field or so.


----------



## g3rmanium

NT?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page...


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

83500!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## progmetaldan

[email protected]


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> [email protected]



I like your style.


----------



## Desecrated

VH1


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## progmetaldan

g3rmanium said:


> I like your style.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## progmetaldan

D.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh a new page


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ooh a new page



OMG that is _SO_ 4 posts ago.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



Why are you "away" in MSN, Chris?


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> 488
> 
> Take 50,000 johann, with a big E.



OMG that's so 33541 post ago.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> OMG that's so 33541 post ago.



OMG that's so 83,533 posts ago


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Why are you "away" in MSN, Chris?



Because I am at work.

...


----------



## D-EJ915

twat


----------



## Groff

*trys to find windows messenger on his work PC


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff

twatch


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Because I am at work.
> 
> ...



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

got it to work!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> got it to work!



pwnt.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

Goddamn I wanna plug my 5150 II in sooooo bad.... Alas I have to wait til tomorrow


----------



## g3rmanium

La


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

I also want new speakers... Which reminds me, I need to send a PM...


----------



## D-EJ915

squa


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheat


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whattttt


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheat



pete


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whattttt



How's your e-penis holding up, Jeff?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> How's your e-penis holding up, Jeff?



So THAT'S what they meant by "a series of tubes"


----------



## D-EJ915

epenis? never had one lol


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> epenis? never had one lol



Ah.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> epenis? never had one lol



Your epenis has 6 golden rings to hold it up.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Your epenis has 6 golden rings to hold it up.



666!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhh okaaayyy


----------



## Randy

I thought one of the threads on here read "Massive FACIAL Irresponsibility FTW!"


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

nap time


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> epenis? never had one lol



eVagina?


----------



## Randy

Super Nintendo Chalmers


----------



## Groff

Nuper Sintendo


----------



## Groff

Eintendo Sentertainment Nystem


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, also.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

I just had one of the best ideas in my whole life.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

GE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Pe.


----------



## g3rmanium

Te.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ve.


----------



## g3rmanium

Le.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Nerina

post



TheMissing said:


> I pwnd a 9 page paper... What have you pwnd lately Nerina?



Good for you, I hate writing papers! I have not pwned anything of late, just this lovely cup of coffee at the moment


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> post
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, I hate writing papers! I have not pwned anything of late, just this lovely cup of coffee at the moment



Pwning coffee is always good.

I'm good at writing papers.  Took me an hour and a half to write 9 pages...

If you need someone to proofread, lemme know 



And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Pwning coffee is always good.
> 
> I'm good at writing papers.  Took me an hour and a half to write 9 pages...
> 
> If you need someone to proofread, lemme know
> 
> 
> 
> And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## thebhef

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

thebhef said:


> R.


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

83600!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

shoe


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

laces


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

D-EJ915 said:


> laces


----------



## auxioluck

I can't believe I just now found this thread....sweet titty cookies.


----------



## Lee

I'm tired.


----------



## D-EJ915

auxioluck said:


> I can't believe I just now found this thread....sweet titty cookies.


lol welcome


----------



## Lee

auxioluck said:


> I can't believe I just now found this thread....sweet titty cookies.



Welcome to the orgy party


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Buzz762

That was the profile picture associated with the entry on wikipedia for Hillary Clinton for about 8 minutes.


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL


----------



## Nerina

Buzz762 said:


> That was the profile picture associated with the entry on wikipedia for Hillary Clinton for about 8 minutes.



 really? That pic is awesome tho!


----------



## D-EJ915

it is cool


----------



## Nerina

I think I'd have a small heart attack if it came and looked at me though


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> I think I'd have a small heart attack if it came and looked at me though


lol yeah

[action=D-EJ915]also hates being wet[/action]


----------



## progmetaldan

you would be thinking you were exploring a cave and then it would swallow you...


----------



## Nerina

I was just thinking that too  Oh look, crevices and rocks, oh no, shit, that's its belly.......


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## progmetaldan

Nerina said:


> I was just thinking that too  Oh look, crevices and rocks, oh no, shit, that's its belly.......


----------



## D-EJ915

woohooo


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

ohhhh babyyy


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## B Lopez

Buzz762 said:


> That was the profile picture associated with the entry on wikipedia for Hillary Clinton for about 8 minutes.



dang...

i'd kill to swim with one of those

edit: not hillary, just for clarification


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

morgon


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

wharrrr


----------



## Desecrated

fllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

I need a fucking drink.


----------



## Desecrated

Me to


----------



## Zepp88

A lot of drinks. A lot of fucking drinks.


----------



## Desecrated

So what is bothering you today then ?


----------



## D-EJ915

and


----------



## D-EJ915

a new


----------



## D-EJ915

hot babe


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So what is bothering you today then ?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Me ????


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Me ????



No not you


----------



## Desecrated

Good, thank you


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Good, thank you



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Desecrated

Good night


----------



## Zepp88

Eisregen


----------



## progmetaldan

postal


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Zepp88

Ein! Zwei! Drei! Gesuffa!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> *Oans*! *Zwoa*! Drei! *Vier*! *Gsuffa*!



Fixed!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



German drunk speak?


"Ach...ja...denn ich sage "JAWOHL BITCH" und schlacht sie mit meine Rucksack."


----------



## loktide

wunderbar


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> wunderbar



Quatsch.


----------



## loktide

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Ne, ne. Kee qwatsch! Alla hopp!


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## Zepp88

loktide said:


> Ne, ne. Kee qwatsch! Alla hopp!



Plop.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> wunderbar


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> German drunk speak?
> 
> 
> "Ach...ja...denn ich sage "JAWOHL BITCH" und schlacht sie mit meine Rucksack."





 Zepp88


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> Ne, ne. Kee qwatsch! Alla hopp!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zepp88



JAWOHL BITCH


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> JAWOHL BITCH


----------



## Zepp88

Is it spelled Qwatsch or Quatsch? I've heard it pronounced Qwatsch, but Johann spells it Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



NIE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Is it spelled Qwatsch or Quatsch? I've heard it pronounced Qwatsch, but Johann spells it Quatsch.



Quatsch, and you spell it Qwatsch.

Or like... Qualität. Kwalität, you know?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quatsch, and you spell it Qwatsch.
> 
> Or like... Qualität. Kwalität, you know?



 Germans and your dialects....that vary from town to town.

In Thueringen, they pronounce it "qwatsch"


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NIE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Germans and your dialects....that vary from town to town.
> 
> In Thueringen, they pronounce it "qwatsch"



Maybe, but they still write it as Quatsch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Maybe, but they still write it as Quatsch.



I see...


Mist...


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I see...
> 
> 
> Mist...



Jo, scheiße.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bip.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo, scheiße.



Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Zepp88

Ra



Pe


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Ra
> 
> 
> 
> Pe



I'll take 3


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'll take 3


----------



## Thrashmanzac

sup


----------



## Zepp88

Thrashmanzac said:


> sup



You filthy bastard.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Thrashmanzac said:


> sup



sup


----------



## Thrashmanzac

what?
your not a grammar nazi are you mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Te.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

V.


----------



## loktide

hajuket!


----------



## D-EJ915

squeeeee


----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


> V.


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

SOO BOREDD!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> SOO BOREDD!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## g3rmanium

yay new jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

Boo,


----------



## g3rmanium

T00,


----------



## D-EJ915

grar


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Null'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

YEAH!


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb.


----------



## D-EJ915

finished with what we were supposed to do for today...


----------



## g3rmanium

TZ!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> finished with what we were supposed to do for today...



fap?


----------



## D-EJ915

no fap, lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no fap, lol


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## -K4G-

IM SOO HAPPY RONDO SHIPS TO MY COUNTRY!!!


WEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

KillForGod said:


> IM SOO HAPPY RONDO SHIPS TO MY COUNTRY!!!
> 
> 
> WEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Nerina

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

morgon


----------



## Randy

Morrigan


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

More Gin


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> More Gin



Gin makes my stomach into vomit launcher.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Vodka does that to me.


----------



## Randy

Hard alcohol and I haven't gotten along very well in several months. 

Beer FTW, i suppose.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo new page


----------



## Randy

Whoo, excitement galore!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

meow.

*licks


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Yeah, yeah... just like that one.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

new page yay!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> new page yay!



New paye gay!


----------



## Randy

I see that you don't want to be safe
You're on a carrousel with no horses
You just slide up and down on the poles


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## D-EJ915

man faye


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I see that you don't want to be safe
> You're on a carrousel with no horses
> You just La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gig.


----------



## g3rmanium

Berp.


----------



## Randy

Excuse you!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Finals are over!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Nerina

Have a good thursday people!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Have a good thursday people!



Pfiati.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

83800!


----------



## g3rmanium

Te!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Found it!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

good? lol


----------



## Desecrated

skräp


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des!


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

hi nerina


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Nerina

23!


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Nerina

41


----------



## Desecrated

fan jag är fortfarande hungrig


----------



## Nerina

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Nerina

50


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

589


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

777777


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

767


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

3838


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

*888*


----------



## Groff

La

O hai Jonathan!


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

HI chris


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

94449


----------



## Desecrated

034


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Buzz762

I AM TOO ENERGETIC FOR NORMAL SPORTS.

BEAR BLASTING!


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

9009


----------



## Desecrated

rryw


----------



## Randy

Long nipples, that jiggle like candy cigars made of bubblegum.


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Long nipples, that jiggle like candy cigars made of bubblegum.



true


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

106


----------



## Desecrated

107


----------



## Desecrated

108


----------



## Desecrated

109


----------



## Desecrated

110


----------



## Desecrated

111


----------



## Desecrated

112


----------



## Desecrated

113


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

114


----------



## Desecrated

116


----------



## Desecrated

117


----------



## Desecrated

118


----------



## Desecrated

119


----------



## Desecrated

120


----------



## Desecrated

121


----------



## Desecrated

122


----------



## Desecrated

123


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> true



I'm glad you see things my way.


----------



## Desecrated

124


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

*SNUFF FILMS AREN'T REA....*


*gunshot


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

150


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

152


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Jonathan.



I just want top get to 84000 before I walk my dog.


----------



## Desecrated

156


----------



## Desecrated

157


----------



## Desecrated

158


----------



## Randy

Ambiance.


----------



## Desecrated

159


----------



## Desecrated

161


----------



## Desecrated

162


----------



## Randy

Get it ripe, get it tight.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

163


----------



## Desecrated

166


----------



## Desecrated

167


----------



## g3rmanium

Good idea, Jonathan.


----------



## Randy

:ballsnatch:


----------



## Desecrated

168


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

171


----------



## Desecrated

173


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

744


----------



## Desecrated

7665


----------



## Desecrated

777777777777777777


----------



## Randy

13 ball in the side pocket.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> 13 ball in the side pocket.



No problem.


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> No problem.



kthnxbye


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

84000


----------



## Randy

"The Fast Ones"


----------



## Desecrated

9410


----------



## Desecrated

I'm more of a slow guy myself


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'm more off a slow guy myself



Understandable.


----------



## Lee

I'm exhausted


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I'm exhausted



You're a fast kind of guy?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Anyone else here notice that Youth Of The Nation by P.O.D. has one of the most hauntingly beautiful guitar parts ever written imo?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> You're a fast kind of guy?



Not really, but when you just finished up working for a campaign, your reserves of energy have to be endless, and I think my supply has just run dry. I'm just glad I only have one day of classes left


----------



## D-EJ915

amazing!


----------



## Desecrated

indeed


----------



## ZeroSignal

BOOBS!!!


----------



## turmoil

2 finals down and 2 more to go! 

*gets wasted*


----------



## Desecrated

congrats


----------



## Lee

turmoil said:


> 2 finals down and 2 more to go!
> 
> *gets wasted*



 One presentation and finishing a paper here


----------



## ZeroSignal

I've got 2 assignments due tomorrow and and exam which I haven't studied for...  I am most royally boned... I demand your sympathy!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

Come sail away!:


----------



## Lee

I just finished my German Literature papers


----------



## Desecrated

congrats


----------



## Lee

Once I get done with my presentation tomorrow morning, then I'll be satisfied.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 84000



Insane!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I just finished my German Literature papers



Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

e!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Splees




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Moo.


----------



## Splees

woooooooooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Too.


----------



## g3rmanium

Splees said:


> woooooooooo.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E...


----------



## Zepp88

Beverage


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Beverage



Cleavage.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Cleavage.



I approve.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I approve.



I approve of you approving cleavage.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I approve of you approving cleavage.



Cleavage and Beer


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Cleavage and Beer



And E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And E.



 That can make the cleavage easier to get to.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That can make the cleavage easier to get to.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



How is that a bad thing? 







 For some reason I can't remember if I've been to Leipzig or not...I'm pretty sure I have...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> How is that a bad thing?







Zepp88 said:


> For some reason I can't remember if I've been to Leipzig or not...I'm pretty sure I have...



Hängt wohl mit Bier zusammen, was?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



I think I'm thinking of Weimar...I've definetly been there....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I think I'm thinking of Weimar...I've definetly been there....



Sicher?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hängt wohl mit Bier zusammen, was?



Nein, daß war im Prien und Waltershausen


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Sicher?



Ja, sicher 

Ich mag Weimar


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäh.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, sicher
> 
> Ich mag Weimar



Weiß nicht, ob ich schon mal in Weimar war.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bäh.



Bistro Blitz  Prien ist gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bistro Blitz  Prien ist gut.



Hast du schon mal rumgeschickt.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hast du schon mal rumgeschickt.



Wie heißt "rumgeschickt" 



Du hast nicht im Weimar gewesen?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Z.


----------



## roast

#crap....cant count.


----------



## roast

So yeah. Today I had an exam, and it was, totally, like, omigawd, br00tal. Lolz Line6spier FTW w00t.

Pay no attention to that.


----------



## Zepp88

roast said:


> So yeah. Today I had an exam, and it was, totally, like, omigawd, br00tal. Lolz Line6spier FTW w00t.
> 
> Pay no attention to that.



This is dildos. All this is dildos.


----------



## roast

Zepp88 said:


> This is dildos. All this is dildos.



This is vibrators. All this is vibrators.


----------



## Zepp88

roast said:


> This is vibrators. All this is vibrators.



IN DIE FRESSE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wie heißt "rumgeschickt"



Das hattest du schon mal gepostet, den Link.



Zepp88 said:


> Du hast nicht im Weimar gewesen?



Weiß nicht, erinnere mich nicht daran.


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth is coming to Australia, Oh yeah!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> IN DIE FRESSE!



Vibratoren in die Fresse?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## progmetaldan

dgdgdgdg


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Vibratoren in die Fresse?



Geil.


----------



## Groff

OATMEAL!


----------



## Groff

And oranges.


----------



## Groff

DIAMONDS!


----------



## Groff

AND RUST!


----------



## Groff

*burp*


----------



## Groff

'Scuse me.


----------



## Groff

^_^


----------



## Groff

:domo::hate:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I GET TO PLAY MY 5150 II TONIGHT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Geil.



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I GET TO PLAY MY LA TONIGHT!



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

Keks.


----------



## g3rmanium

Böp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp.


----------



## Desecrated

morgon


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

O hai


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Groff

I had a dream about beer flavored Nipples.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> O hai


----------



## Groff

It was.... Strange....


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> It was.... Strange....


----------



## Groff

Jersey (Period.)


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

E is truth


----------



## Desecrated

I still like D over N but I do acknowledge that E comes before D


----------



## Groff

Methinks


----------



## Groff

And obviously, D.


----------



## Groff

And possibly, R.


----------



## Groff

But not, T.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

And A!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## loktide




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

zoo


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

1112


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## D-EJ915

ama


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

rawr!!


----------



## Groff

Ugh... Busy day


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

I need a drink


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I had drink last night. Twas yummy.


----------



## Desecrated

I need a drink


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

There ya go.


----------



## Desecrated

Thanks amanda


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Anytime man.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

wghwfe


----------



## Groff

La *yaaaaaaaaawn*


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

TSOP!!


----------



## Lee

pots


----------



## D-EJ915

stop


----------



## Desecrated

psosts


----------



## D-EJ915

squeeee


----------



## TemjinStrife

More post whoring!


----------



## D-EJ915

grawl


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] arrives[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] arrives[/action]



hi


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

brawl


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hi



Greetings Jon.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

So, playing my first show with Withersoul tommorows.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> So, playing my first show with Withersoul tommorows.



Congrats.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Congrats.



Vag.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Azathoth43

My opinion of my whole experience varies from time to time. In broad daylight, and at most seasons I am apt to think the greater part of it a mere dream; but sometimes in the autumn, about two in the morning when winds and animals howl dismally, there comes from inconceivable depths below a damnable suggestions of rhythmical throbbing ... and I feel that the transition of Juan Romero was a terrible one indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

rags


----------



## Desecrated

more postes


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> more postes



Brain fluid.


----------



## Desecrated

I'll take some.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'll take some.


----------



## D-EJ915

seposts


----------



## Azathoth43

In London there is a man who screams when the church bells ring.


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> In London there is a man who screams when the church bells ring.



TWATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azathoth43

Men of broader intellect know that there is no sharp distinction betwixt the real and the unreal...


----------



## Zepp88

Azathoth43 said:


> Men of broader intellect know that there is no sharp distinction betwixt the real and the unreal...



This is truth.


----------



## Azathoth43

That is not dead which can eternal lie / And with strange aeons even death may die.


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Zepp88

progmetaldan said:


> ...



YOU'RE ONE OF THE SQUIRRELS AREN'T YOU?! AREN'T YOU!!?!!? FUCKING ADMIT IT!!! YOU'RE ONE OF THEM!!!


----------



## loktide




----------



## progmetaldan

Zepp88 said:


> YOU'RE ONE OF THE SQUIRRELS AREN'T YOU?! AREN'T YOU!!?!!? FUCKING ADMIT IT!!! YOU'RE ONE OF THEM!!!



Which one?


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## progmetaldan

D.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> D.



Hm...


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## loktide




----------



## loktide

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning madheads


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E1


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Gah


----------



## g3rmanium

Cah


----------



## g3rmanium

Dah


----------



## g3rmanium

Yah


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah


----------



## g3rmanium

Tah


----------



## Nerina

Hi all!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xah


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Nerina.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zah


----------



## g3rmanium

Lah


----------



## g3rmanium

Iah


----------



## g3rmanium

Pah


----------



## g3rmanium

Loh


----------



## g3rmanium

Poh


----------



## g3rmanium

Yoh


----------



## g3rmanium

C3


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Nerina

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56500-treadmill-kittehs.html


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ga.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

ES


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ES



E%


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

18-


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## Lee

It's hot outside


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee!


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

JO gut und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> JO gut und selbst?



Heiss  aber gut


----------



## g3rmanium

84300!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Heiss  aber gut


----------



## g3rmanium

ge.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> 84300!



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Y.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



lol porn


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> lol porn


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Nerina

N!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N!!!!



Nah...


----------



## D-EJ915

RAWR!!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Nerina

ok, ok, just for today, n<e............


----------



## D-EJ915

spaceballs is old


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> spaceballs is awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated

POST


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Citeh is lonelyz cuz no mor peoplez. Citeh like ladee with no boyfriendz. Citeh wuz awsm, wuz princess citeh, now is lame.

2 Citeh cryz!!11! Tearz is on cheekz. Citeh haz no friendz cuz they stole her cheezbrgr.

3 Judah is exile cuz of teh bad stuffz. Out with teh nationz, no sleep for Judah! Pursuerz follows Citeh into box!1!

4 Zion roadz is sad cuz nobdy likes them. Gatez iz desolate. Priests iz complains. Girlz is sad while Citeh iz sad.

5 Bad Kittehs in charge. Ceiling Cat iz angry cuz Citeh wuz bad Citeh. Little kittehs in trouble now.

6 Daughter of Zion haz no splendors. Her princez r liek maisez w no cheezbrgrz and bein chased!

7 Jerusalem sad citeh. Enemies iz mean!!1! Dey iz happy Citeh iz sad. Dey eevn teezd Citeh.

8 Jerusalem wuz bad Citeh! Now wanderin citeh. Nobody likes bad Citeh. NO WANT!

9 Citeh wuz durty. Very, very bad citeh. Emeny big. Bad for Citeh.

10 Bad gaiz in Ceiling Cat's home. Ceiling cat tinks "GTFO".

11 Teh Citeh's catz r sad too. Deh wantz cheezbrgrz. Dey trayded der stuffs fer sum cookiez. Dey saiz "Ceiling Cat, wez sorry, k? Srsly!"

12 "Hai! Uthr kitehz! No wun els iz az sad az us bcuz Ceiling Cat wuz not impressed.

13 "Ceiling Cat dun eated me an chekd me fur flayvur and mayd me wai tiered!

14 "He mayd us a punishez and gived us too teh dawgz!

15 "He skwashed all my frenz an tolded ppl 2 skwashed mai kitehz!

16 "I iz sad

17 Zion sayz "I can haz frenz?" but nobudy givz belly rubz.

18 "Ceiling Cat is da boss but made me sad! All my hotties wer stoled!

19 "I talkd 2 mai gerlfren but she leyed! And teh pplz stoped givin me cookiez!

20 "Hai Ceiling Cat, NO WANT!!1! I was kinna bad but dis suxs!

21 "Wen ai purz nobudy cumz an ai iz sad!

22 "Mayk teh bad gaiz sad like me, k? KTNXBY!


----------



## Desecrated

6200


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

555555555


----------



## Desecrated

656


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

578


----------



## Desecrated

959


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

66667676


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

This is my legacy


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 84,400
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 23,845
D-EJ915 11,787
Desecrated 9,522
TheMissing 5,151
Zepp88 4,037
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,093
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,876
Randy 1,737
arnoroth661 1,189
Nerina 1,147
Lucky Seven 1,057
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
yevetz 695
loktide 594
ZeroSignal 582
Bound 562
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418


----------



## Desecrated

04.44 AM


----------



## D-EJ915

squeeze tube


----------



## Desecrated

Hi jeff


----------



## Lee

moar


----------



## Desecrated

hi lee


----------



## Lee

How's it going?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm up bit early and I'm listening to musicals. 
You ?


----------



## Lee

Hoping the fan that I have running in my window keeps it cool enough for me to sleep in here tonight. The air conditioner for this floor isn't working


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Hoping the fan that I have running in my window keeps it cool enough for me to sleep in here tonight. The air conditioner for this floor isn't working



O that sounds like crap, we don't have air conditioner in apartments in sweden, so I bought a bunch of 5 dollar fans last summer, keeps me and the computer cold.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> O that sounds like crap, we don't have air conditioner in apartments in sweden, so I bought a bunch of 5 dollar fans last summer, keeps me and the computer cold.



I'm bitching about something that you guys don't even have over there  How hot does it get in the summer?


----------



## Desecrated

About 95 degrees in the shade on a very very hot day, most of summer is around 80 Fahrenheit, Living on the north pole does has it advantages


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> How's it going?


hey


----------



## Desecrated

I'm guessing north Carolina gets a little bit hotter then that.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm guessing north Carolina gets a little bit hotter then that.



It was around 83 here today, which is a little warmer than average, but luckily it's going to cool off starting tomorrow. During the summer it can get up to about 95 or so, and the humidity can make it pretty bad. For some reason though, it's less humid here than when I lived in Ohio


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> It was around 83 here today, which is a little warmer than average, but luckily it's going to cool off starting tomorrow. During the summer it can get up to about 95 or so, and the humidity can make it pretty bad. For some reason though, it's less humid here than when I lived in Ohio



OOO I'm so glad we don't have humidity,.


----------



## D-EJ915

ballz


----------



## Lee

deep


----------



## Lee

Alright, I'm going to bed, the only variable is where


----------



## Kotex

You guys have been slackin'


----------



## D-EJ915

slizzle


----------



## D-EJ915

SICKNEESSSS


----------



## Trespass

faskdjfksjdf


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

ridiculous!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post of course


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

*4444*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

morning johann


----------



## Kotex

I can't sleep. -_-


----------



## ibznorange

I need to read an 800 page novel, and write a paper on it, in the next 20 hours...
PSYCH
its a 200 page novella


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I can't sleep. -_-



Welcome to the club


----------



## daybean

there's a club more like a zombie group.


----------



## Desecrated

zombies rocks

15.32 pm still no sleep.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow.....


----------



## Buzz762

Drummer guy: damn i'm beat
Me: That's what the abused housewife said 
Me: ZING!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## loktide

&#8730;&#8734;


----------



## Nerina




----------



## roast

Time to burn.


----------



## ZeroSignal

It turns out that my family motto is "Outnumbered but never outgunned".


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> &#8730;&#8734;


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und, was machst du?


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## ZeroSignal

SURPRISE!!! BUTTSECKS!!!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Und, was machst du?





Nicht viel  Und du?


----------



## Bound

ZeroSignal said:


> SURPRISE!!! NECROPHILIA!!!



fix'd


----------



## Lee

ZeroSignal said:


> SURPRISE!!! BUTTSECKS!!!



I'll order a dozen!


----------



## D-EJ915

aughhh


----------



## Lee

in pain?


----------



## Buzz762

Shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Lee

Sounds painful


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a headache :/


----------



## Desecrated

i have post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## nicknuisance

contributing again!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> post



Wow. Thanks for contributing to the 100k reply thread. That had so much relevance.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## B Lopez

This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> This is fucking ridiculous.



What is ?


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> This is fucking ridiculous.



Go away then


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

9989898


----------



## B Lopez

Your face


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Your face



Just because I has no ears, you dont like my face? 

Nerina is so dissapointed.........


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Your face



Excuse me ?


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> Go away then


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


>



aw, you going back to killafornia?


----------



## B Lopez

Never left/leaving 

Just covered about 180-ish miles of coastline today


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Never left/leaving
> 
> Just covered about 180-ish miles of coastline today



Oh yeah? tell me about it, I cant do cool things like that right now


----------



## progmetaldan

cool


----------



## Kotex

I need to go up to Santa Cruz again and get my ass sun burned.


----------



## Nerina

Kotex said:


> I need to go up to Santa Cruz again and get my ass sun burned.



I had sun poisoning for the past few days, I over did it, and I'm peeling and I was ill for a few days


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> Oh yeah? tell me about it, I cant do cool things like that right now



4 wheeling the dunes in Pismo at 2am looking for sweet jumps
racing up comp hill

oh

and surfing 

that was my weekend
kotex, i'd go get sunburnt with ya, but i cant since i have mexican-ish skin


----------



## Kotex

ha. I did too, when I lived in Hawaii. But I've been back in California for a looooooooooong time.ha. So I'm back to pale-ness. You could go "brown" with me then. 
We can hide beer in the sand and shotgun 'em every once in awhile.lol


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> 4 wheeling the dunes in Pismo at 2am looking for sweet jumps
> racing up comp hill
> 
> oh
> 
> and surfing
> 
> that was my weekend
> kotex, i'd go get sunburnt with ya, but i cant since i have mexican-ish skin



 I love the beach, there is no better place.


----------



## B Lopez

Kotex said:


> ha. I did too, when I lived in Hawaii. But I've been back in California for a looooooooooong time.ha. So I'm back to pale-ness. You could go "brown" with me then.
> We can hide beer in the sand and shotgun 'em every once in awhile.lol



pm me if you ever go, i live about 35ish minutes out :surf:


----------



## Kotex

Aight. Sounds good. See if I can get my friend to go up there with me too (since he's my ride) .
I live about an hour and some change away. Get my skin cancer on.


----------



## Nerina

:bobby: should be this


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> :bobby: should be this



Yep. 

i also got that waterproof camera this past weekend too


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Azathoth43

Bunch together a group of people deliberately chosen for strong religious feelings, and you have a practical guarantee of dark morbidities expressed in crime, perversion, and insanity.


----------



## progmetaldan

mmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Nicht viel  Und du?



Auch nicht viel, bin gerade aufgewacht. Erst mal einen  (Kakao).


----------



## g3rmanium

Azathoth43 said:


> Bunch together a group of people deliberately chosen for strong religious feelings, and you have a practical guarantee of dark morbidities expressed in crime, perversion, and La.



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

DJ ICEY IS THE KING OF FUNKY BREAKS!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

R"


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

Y!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Hai guise!


----------



## dream-thief

Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Wassup guys?


----------



## MF_Kitten

sooo, lyke... i need some help with choosing a cab, can someone help me out? i made a thread in the gear&equipment forum called "cab choise dilemma, halp!?"... i just suggested a couple of alternatives in there that i need someone to look at, that´d be nice... i need guidance!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



What he said.


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Lee




----------



## progmetaldan

time for bed methinks...


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> morning


----------



## Nerina

morning all


----------



## Randy

God mourning.


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> morning all



O hai Nerina!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> God mourning.



Oh hai Randy!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> morning all



Wow. Thanks for contributing to the thread. That had so much relevance.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Oh hai Randy!







Desecrated said:


>







Desecrated said:


> Wow. Thanks for contributing to the thread. That had so much relevance.


----------



## Lee

I see no relevance in your posts


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

Hi randy, chris and lee; Had any good relevance lately ?


----------



## Groff

NYC.Smitelli.com - Trigger and Freewheel foo!


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I see no relevance in your posts



That had so much relevance, wow, thankyou so much


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> NYC.Smitelli.com - Trigger and Freewheel foo!



Thanks


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Hi randy, chris and lee; Had any good relevance lately ?



Not yet. How about you?


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


>



I do not understand this, there for I deem it, irrevalent!!!!


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Hi randy, chris and lee; Had any good relevance lately ?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56640-sattelite-radio-lulz.html#post1034627


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

And obviously, D.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> And of course, N.



This, Sir, has revalence!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Hi randy, chris and lee; Had any good relevance lately ?


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> :reallymad:



Sorry, no revelance, try again


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Not yet. How about you?



Yeah I think I made some relevance a couple of hours ago. 
I did the dishes, not that that has any relevance to this thread but it had some relevance to me cooking dinner later this night.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I think I made some relevance a couple of hours ago.
> I did the dishes, not that that has any relevance to this thread but it had some relevance to me cooking dinner later this night.



 !


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I think I made some relevance a couple of hours ago.
> I did the dishes, not that that has any relevance to this thread but it had some relevance to me cooking dinner later this night.



I'm going to eat lunch earlier than normal just because I'm so hungry. That has relevance


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I'm going to eat lunch earlier than normal just because I'm so hungry. That has relevance





Relevant indeed


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm going to eat lunch earlier than normal just because I'm so hungry. That has relevance



Eating is relevant to me living.


----------



## Lee

I've had sushi three days in a row, so I think that's off the menu 

I'm thinking about making a tofu chicken sandwich


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> Sorry, no revelance, try again



I got your relevance right here, buddy.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I've had sushi three days in a row, so I think that's off the menu
> 
> I'm thinking about making a tofu chicken sandwich



TOFU!!!!

Always relevant.


----------



## Desecrated

Look; 

Poster 1:I need an amp
Poster2: Get some tofu before you decide
Poster 1: Wow! Thanks for contributing to the thread. That had so much relevance.


----------



## Desecrated

Tofu is relevant.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to get some oatmilk, some soy ice cream, blueberry and make some milkshakes


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Look;
> 
> Poster 1:I need an amp
> Poster2: Get some tofu before you decide
> Poster 1: Wow! Thanks for contributing to the thread. That had so much relevance.





Desecrated said:


> Tofu is relevant.



I endorse both of these statements.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> TOFU!!!!
> 
> Always relevant.





I forgot what they were called, but I had salted soy pods that you dipped in soy sauce as an appetizer on Friday. They were quite good


----------



## Lee

Edamame, that's what it was


----------



## Randy

<-- Big fan of Tofu Falafels


----------



## Lee

Never had them, but it sounds good


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I forgot what they were called, but I had salted soy pods that you dipped in soy sauce as an appetizer on Friday. They were quite good



Wow that's cool. I need to find me some of that.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Wow that's cool. I need to find me some of that.



You have to learn how to eat them, but once you figure that out they're quite tasty


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Never had them, but it sounds good


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> <-- Big fan of Tofu Falafels



gaaaah! with real humus and mashed potato


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> gaaaah! with real humus and mashed potato


_
yes _


----------



## Desecrated

No wait, tofu falafels, my falafels are just made out of chick-peas, never had them with tofus in them


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> _
> yes _



!


----------



## Randy

Yeah. I usually have the chick-pea sort, but they are tasty tasty tasty with tofu.


----------



## Desecrated

We need more tofu products in sweden, I want to try all of those tofu-turkey, I can't believe it's not cheese products that you have. 
They also mix egg in 90% of all our tofu/soy products. 

Bastards.


----------



## Randy

It's because your country hates you.


----------



## Desecrated

More then true.


----------



## loktide




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> More then true.



*MOAR TRUTH! *

_Also, you have mail._


----------



## Desecrated

The truth is out there


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> The truth is out there


----------



## D-EJ915

that comic was retarded lol


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> that comic was retarded lol



Yeah, I totally thought so to.


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## YYZ2112

What's up beyotches????


----------



## Randy

*MOAR TRUTH!*


----------



## Nerina

come crawling faster..........obey your master...................


----------



## Randy

Nerina said:


> come crawling faster..........obey your master...................



*scurries


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated] is crawling faster[/action]


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]crawling[/action]



And what, exactly, is unusual about that?


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]crawling[/action]



good boy...........


----------



## Randy

I LOVE SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Randy

I LOVE SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> And what, exactly, is unusual about that?



Not much, I just thought it was relevant.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Not much, I just thought it was relevant.



You make a good point...

*explodes


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>




Now kids, what did we learn from that. 

kids; no singing with birds when exploring the florida swamps.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Not much, I just thought it was relevant.



Yes, relevance is very important these days indeed


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> *explodes



And how is that different from the usually


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Now kids, what did we learn from that.
> 
> kids; no singing with birds when exploring the florida swamps.



Yes, a very relevant lesson from our Desecrated.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

The previous discussion about relevancy is irrelevant.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> And how is that different from the usually


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E.



This is the ultimate truth.


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> The previous discussion about relevancy is irrelevant.



Not a contribution, deemed false, no Wow! for you.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> The previous discussion about relevancy is irrelevant.



Topics of food and especially soy are never irrelevant.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeee!



Two, please.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Two, please.



1- weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
2- weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Topics of food and especially soy are never irrelevant.



Excuse me?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> 1- weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 2- weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Thanks. That'll do.

*loads both 'weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!' into shopping cart, and heads for the cash register.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Nerina

g3rmanium said:


>



This Sir, is irrevelant on the basis that I ate already today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Thanks. That'll do.
> 
> *loads both 'weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!' into shopping cart, and heads for the cash register.


----------



## Randy

*VEGETARIAN BIG MAC FTW!*


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> This Sir, is irrevelant on the basis that I ate already today.



Yeah, that and the fact that it looks gross


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> *VEGETARIAN BIG MAC FTW!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Yeah, that and the fact that it looks gross


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Randy

<---Hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> <---Hasn't eaten yet.







Here, take this.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Yeah, that and the fact that it looks gross



Yes, completely irrelevant


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Yes, completely irrelevant


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Here, take this.



Excellent. Exactly what I needed.

*takes this


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## Randy

^
More posts like this one, please.


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Randy

*No.*


----------



## D-EJ915

whewwww


----------



## Randy

Time to go do some plumbing.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Excellent. Exactly what I needed.
> 
> *takes this


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> ^
> More posts like this one, please.


----------



## roast

Im fuckin hungry now.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whewwww


----------



## g3rmanium

roast said:


> Im fuckin hungry now.


----------



## D-EJ915

slleeeppy


----------



## g3rmanium

=


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> slleeeppy


----------



## Groff

Seriously... That thing looks fuckin' delicious.....


----------



## Groff

We should demand McDonalds makes a meatless big mac!


----------



## Groff

So that's 5 miso soup 4 seaweed salad 3 soy burgers 2 tofu dog platters and 1 pasta with meatless balls!

Ew!

It tastes the same...

If you close your eyes!

And 15 orders of fries, is that it here?

WINE AND BEER!


----------



## Groff

A cookie to anyone who knows what that's from.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Hi, I'm TheMissing, and I approve of the previous post.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> And of course, N.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> So that's 5 miso soup 4 seaweed salad 3 soy burgers 2 tofu dog platters and 1 pasta with meatless balls!
> 
> Ew!
> 
> It tastes the same...
> 
> If you close your eyes!
> 
> And 15 orders of fries, is that it here?
> 
> WINE AND BEER!



That's from Rent.

I had that album.

Also, this is 'Musican's Friend's Phallic Deal of the Day:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, E.



Fixed!


----------



## Randy

And of course, N.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> And of course, N.



N... as in N00B?


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Randy

Precisely.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Randy

La+N+E = *LaNE*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> La+N+E = *LaNE*


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>



Yes, you tried.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

E is truth


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, you tried.



Maybe next time.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E is truth



E is GR1M AND FROSTBITTEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Maybe next time.



Yeah!


----------



## Randy

2.8 Jiggawitz


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

84700!


----------



## Randy

Can't help it... the girl can't help it.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Can't help it... the girl can't E.



Fixed.


----------



## Randy

That either.


----------



## D-EJ915

«ee bals


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

rawr


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> «ee bals



Ill take two, please.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Basketballs??


----------



## D-EJ915

I was having a good sleep too :/ mom woke me up lol


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

D-EJ915 said:


> I was having a good sleep too :/ mom woke me up lol



Afternoon naps are always the best.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I was having a good sleep too :/ mom woke me up lol





xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Afternoon naps are always the best.


_
Don't be so goddamn lazy._


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am not lazy.  I run all the time. Makes me tired.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I am not lazy.  I run all the time. Makes me tired.



Oh? And what exactly _are_ you running from? [/deep]


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Getting a fat ass.


----------



## Randy

*Good point.*

And on _that _note, time to do some cleaning before somebody gets home.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Make sure it is spotless.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

and topless


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya!


----------



## Desecrated

I just found out something cool/weird/odd. Our visitor messages are showing on google. 

If you go on google and type two members on SS.org that's been posting to each other you will get a link to that conversation; 

desecrated zepp88 - Google-sökning
Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Desecrated and Zepp88


----------



## Regor

Wow, I can't believe this thing is actually getting close!

Way to go guys...


----------



## Randy

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> and topless



It's funny that you mention that... because I'm actually topless right now.

*spins tassels


----------



## D-EJ915

yeaahhh babayyyy


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I just found out something cool/weird/odd. Our visitor messages are showing on google.
> 
> If you go on google and type two members on SS.org that's been posting to each other you will get a link to that conversation;
> 
> desecrated zepp88 - Google-sökning
> Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Desecrated and Zepp88



hahaha look

Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Desecrated and Nerina


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> hahaha look
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Desecrated and Nerina



Bing!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Bing!





This Des, has much revelance :aggreed:


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> This Des, has much revelance :aggreed:



Bing and tofu is always relevant.


----------



## D-EJ915

that's pretty funny


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> that's pretty funny



Yep.

*points at Jeff's face and laughs


----------



## Desecrated

Hey!

No laughing at the crossdresser.


----------



## Randy

*I do what I want... when I want.*


----------



## Desecrated

I'm the white goat of the forest.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> *I do what I want... when I want.*



White goat of the forest approves.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Randy

I'm the Black mountain lion of the country. And I approve *NOTHING*.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol some people on here are douchebags  check my rep out lol


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> lol some people on here are douchebags  check my rep out lol





Eat a cartoon dick... priceless.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol some people on here are douchebags  check my rep out lol



You deserved it  

  

Those neg reps was perhaps a bit harsh yes.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> You deserved it
> 
> 
> 
> Those neg reps was perhaps a bit harsh yes.



I can't help it  the ignitor is a huge piece of shit


----------



## Randy

Man, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I can't help it  the ignitor is a huge piece of shit



*False.*


----------



## Desecrated

Mah son, do whats I saiz, srsly.

2 Trn ur ears 2 hear teh smart tihngs I saiz

3 An if u start cryn an houln

4 An if u look 4 cheezburgrz

5 Den u will understand teh Ceiling Cat an aslo be able 2 hied in da cielin invisbly

6 Cuz teh Ceiling Cat makez u smrt an tellz u nice stufz, srsly.

7 He will giv u yummy cheezburgrz an aftr u won even feel bad

8 An he watchez teh gud peeps frum his hole in da ceiling

9 Den u wil b a reel kewl d00d

10 U wil b smart an has warm tummi

11 But doan jump from roof cuz u get hurt

12 B smart so teh weerdos don get u, kthx

13 Dey mai steel ur cheezburgrs nstuff

14 An try to pwn u frum ur ceiling hole

15 Deyz walk funny an r sneeky

16 U will be in tehr kitchenz eatin daer cheezburgrz

17 Wif ur friend an a invisbl d00d

18 But doan go wif teh sneaky gurl, u woan com bak

19 U gota walk gud an doan fall ovar

20 An stay standin up even if u step on spidr

21 An den u can haz cheezburgr and noon else can haz none, srsly.


----------



## Desecrated

Mah son, do whats I saiz, srsly.

2 Trn ur ears 2 hear teh smart tihngs I saiz

3 An if u start cryn an houln

4 An if u look 4 cheezburgrz

5 Den u will understand teh Ceiling Cat an aslo be able 2 hied in da cielin invisbly

6 Cuz teh Ceiling Cat makez u smrt an tellz u nice stufz, srsly.

7 He will giv u yummy cheezburgrz an aftr u won even feel bad

8 An he watchez teh gud peeps frum his hole in da ceiling

9 Den u wil b a reel kewl d00d

10 U wil b smart an has warm tummi

11 But doan jump from roof cuz u get hurt

12 B smart so teh weerdos don get u, kthx

13 Dey mai steel ur cheezburgrs nstuff

14 An try to pwn u frum ur ceiling hole

15 Deyz walk funny an r sneeky

16 U will be in tehr kitchenz eatin daer cheezburgrz

17 Wif ur friend an a invisbl d00d

18 But doan go wif teh sneaky gurl, u woan com bak

19 U gota walk gud an doan fall ovar

20 An stay standin up even if u step on spidr

21 An den u can haz cheezburgr and noon else can haz none, srsly.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

+100000000 for relevance!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Homeless people don't have homes. Surely a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



 perfect!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

That is bologna my friend. Plain and simple.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> That is bologna my friend. Plain and simple.



Tofu bologna ???


----------



## Nerina

hahahahahahah!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



You a clinton fan `?


----------



## D-EJ915

it said I had a new private message...but I didn't see any *shrug*


----------



## D-EJ915

oh wait I see profile comment, nevermind lol


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



I want one! I can clean the kitchen with it!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


holy shit


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Tofu bologna ???



I'll take a couple of those, if you don't mind. Two to be exact.

*takes the tofu bologna, and puts it into shopping cart


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> You a clinton fan `?



No, I want her to stop campaigning and go sit in a cave for eight years.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> No, I want her to stop campaigning and go sit in a cave for eight years.



Seems relevant, you should become a superdelegate and vote no.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Seems relevant, you should become a superdelegate and vote no.



If only it were that easy.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> If only it were that easy.



so if she wins your moving to me then ?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Seems relevant, you should become a superdelegate and vote no.



There's something ironic about the fact that "superdelegate" is not recognized as a word.


----------



## Desecrated

I noticed that to


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> so if she wins your moving to me then ?



You bet  After I get done firebombing the DNC headquarters for betraying the majority of those who voted in the Democratic primary.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> You bet  After I get done firebombing the DNC headquarters for betraying the majority of those who voted in the Democratic primary.



Honestly would you be surprised if the politicians ignored the will of the people ?


----------



## Randy

Time to go make some *fucking* food.

*leaves


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Honestly would you be surprised if the politicians ignored the will of the people ?



When there is as much of a political renaissance going on as there is, it would be political suicide for decades.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> When there is as much of a political renaissance going on as there is, it would be political suicide for decades.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


>



Are you praying for the DNC to screw themselves for years or for them to actually heed to the will of the people?


----------



## D-EJ915

qhwwqw


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Are you praying for the DNC to screw themselves for years or for them to actually heed to the will of the people?



I'm a registered Democrat. I think you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I'm a registered Democrat. I think you can figure out the rest.


----------



## D-EJ915

balls


----------



## D-EJ915

to the top!!


----------



## Randy

Take their shirts off, and, slap each other.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

For a game of grabass?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> When there is as much of a political renaissance going on as there is, it would be political suicide for decades.



Like that has stopped them before


----------



## Randy

I'm game.

*disrobes


----------



## Nerina

hehehehehe


----------



## Randy

Some people call me Maurice

*WHIEP WEEOW*


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Like that has stopped them before



No, there would be full out mayhem if they did that.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Some people call me Maurice
> 
> *WHIEP WEEOW*



So you're a joker, a smoker and a midnight toker?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> So you're a joker, a smoker and a midnight toker?



More or less.



Lee said:


> No, there would be full out mayhem if they did that.



I've considered moving if John McCain wins this election.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I've considered moving if John McCain wins this election.



I think I'd have to give it some serious thought.


----------



## Randy

Well, the problem is that a lot of things have gone BADLY downhill in this country in the last several years, all of which was either caused by or allowed to run amok by the party running the executive branch. Considering John McCain's sales pitch consists 90% on how "not bad" things are, I'd be worried about another 4-8 years of denying the truth.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Well, the problem is that a lot of things have gone BADLY downhill in this country in the last several years, all of which was either caused by or allowed to run amok by the party running the executive branch. Considering John McCain's sales pitch consists 90% on how "not bad" things are, I'd be worried about another 4-8 years of denying the truth.



When the Constitution has been used as toilet paper for the last eight years, the prospect of having someone who taught Constitutional law is pretty exciting. You have this, plus the promise to change how things in Washington are, or the "deal with it" mentality of McCain.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> When the Constitution has been used as toilet paper for the last eight years, the prospect of having someone who taught Constitutional law is pretty exciting. You have this, plus the promise to change how things in Washington are, or the "deal with it" mentality of McCain.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

ARCH


----------



## Desecrated

bow


----------



## Desecrated

No wait. Lute!


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## Desecrated

archlute.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> archlute.




That thing is awesome, I want one too.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

night night children


----------



## D-EJ915

wrrrr nigthy nighty


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

zgggg


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

B00.


----------



## loktide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff, sup?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## D-EJ915

wget


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wget





WGET FUCKING RULES!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

So I wanted to post in the 100k thread last night...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56712-procrastination-heavy-wind-rain-fail.html


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

^^^^La


----------



## Groff

VVVVVVVVV La


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, E.



La'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> VVVVVVVVV La



Nah.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Groff

I E'd


----------



## Groff

Hoorayness! (Say that one out loud)


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N


----------



## Groff

And obviously, D.


----------



## Groff

And not, T.


----------



## Groff

E is truth.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

U.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

18.


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

84900!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> L!



Chinese'd


----------



## Groff

:forktruckin:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56724-nbc-anchor-wtf-you-doing.html#post1036497


----------



## Nerina

TheMissing said:


> Chinese'd


 
 that was a good one.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

anana


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anana



Hey Jeff, sup?


----------



## Groff

Almost to 85k...


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

You can has La, Chris?


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> You can has La, Chris?



If the day get's any worse than it is... I'll need La and a half.


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> If the day get's any worse than it is... I'll need La and a La.



La'd.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## g3rmanium

GE!


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## g3rmanium

Blip.


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## g3rmanium

D00.


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp.


----------



## Groff

22


----------



## g3rmanium

Null.


----------



## Groff

23


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## g3rmanium

<div>


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## g3rmanium

<span>


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## g3rmanium

<?xml version="1.0"?>


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Chris!


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## g3rmanium

T00.


----------



## Groff

38


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## g3rmanium

DJ ICEY IS THE KING OF FUNKY BREAKS!


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## g3rmanium

I poo'd.


----------



## Groff

47 DJ LA IS THE MASTER AT FUNKY BREAKDOWNS


----------



## g3rmanium

MP3


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice try, Chris.


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## g3rmanium

11-


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## Groff

55


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## g3rmanium

85000!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

fuck!


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

Mhh..


----------



## g3rmanium

Well, I tried.


----------



## Groff

I knew I shouldn't have made that last post....


----------



## g3rmanium

Great posting spree, Chris!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I knew I shouldn't have made that last post....



It's alright, no need to get sentimental.


----------



## Groff

I edited post 85,000 to give Johann the honorary post.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I edited post 85,000 to give Johann the honorary post.



Haha great!


----------



## Groff

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 85,010

User Name Posts 

g3rmanium 24,013 
D-EJ915 11,833 
Desecrated 9,628 
TheMissing 5,251 
Zepp88 4,037 
Alpo 3,656 
Lee 3,132 
Naren 2,780 
playstopause 1,880 
Randy 1,801


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## Groff

"g3rmanium is a shitty bot"

There's an old jeffycakes quote.


----------



## D-EJ915

wang


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> "g3rmanium is a shitty bot"
> 
> There's an old jeffycakes quote.



Where was Jeffycakes' costume again?


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## ZeroSignal

Crap I wasn't even on the poster's list...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Crap I wasn't even on the poster's list...



Yes. You are not good enough.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

*La.*


----------



## g3rmanium

_La._


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

6222!


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Zepp88

Insaneity


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Bound

77


----------



## Bound

76


----------



## Bound

75


----------



## Bound

74


----------



## Bound

73


----------



## Bound

72


----------



## Bound

71


----------



## Bound

70


----------



## Bound

69


----------



## Bound

68


----------



## Bound

67


----------



## Bound

66


----------



## Bound

65


----------



## Bound

64


----------



## Bound

63


----------



## Bound

62


----------



## Bound

61


----------



## Bound

60


----------



## Bound

59


----------



## Bound

58


----------



## Bound

57


----------



## Bound

56


----------



## Bound

55


----------



## Bound

54


----------



## Bound

53


----------



## Bound

52


----------



## Bound

51


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Bound

howdy


----------



## Bound

50


----------



## Bound

49


----------



## Bound

48


----------



## Bound

47


----------



## Bound

46


----------



## Bound

45


----------



## Bound

44


----------



## Bound

43


----------



## Bound

42


----------



## Bound

I quit my own game.....


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Nerina

Hi Des!


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Buzz762

I finally sent off my EMT license application to the Michigan State Department of Community Health today. I've had my cert for quite a while, but never filled out the application. 

Let's just see how long this takes to actually receive my license...


----------



## Desecrated

HI nene, 
I'm going tomorrow, Sweet cabin here I come!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

razz


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Nerina

des posts the best pictures


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> des posts the best pictures



Correction, I post all the pictures, they just happen to be funny sometime.


----------



## Bound

Nerina said:


> des posts the best pictures



all day long, he does.


----------



## Desecrated

665


----------



## Desecrated

666


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 85,115
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 24,024
D-EJ915 11,840
Desecrated 9,*666*
TheMissing 5,254
Zepp88 4,038
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,132
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,880
Randy 1,801
Nerina 1,191
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,057
Wiggywiggler 781


----------



## Bound

wow... I'm not even a contender yet


----------



## ZeroSignal

Still not on the list...


----------



## Bound

ZeroSignal said:


> Still not on the list...




I guess that means we gotta step it up


----------



## Bound

chucken


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Correction, I post all the pictures, they just happen to be funny sometime.



you're too modest


----------



## Bound

I will make the list right now!


----------



## Bound

post 1


----------



## Bound

post 2


----------



## Bound

post 3


----------



## Bound

post 4


----------



## Bound

post 5


----------



## Bound

post 6


----------



## Bound

post 7


----------



## Bound

post 8


----------



## Bound

post 9


----------



## Bound

10


----------



## Bound

11


----------



## Bound

12


----------



## Bound

13


----------



## Bound

14


----------



## Bound

15


----------



## Bound

16


----------



## Bound

17


----------



## Bound

18


----------



## Bound

19


----------



## Bound

20


----------



## Bound

21


----------



## Bound

22


----------



## Bound

23


----------



## Bound

24


----------



## Bound

25


----------



## Bound

26


----------



## Bound

27


----------



## Bound

28


----------



## Bound

29


----------



## Bound

30


----------



## Bound

31


----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## Bound




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

Bound said:


>


ouchies


----------



## Desecrated

ouch


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh new page!


----------



## Lee

ouch


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee1


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Lee

postage


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Hello J0hann


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## Zepp88

Tittilation.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

Was machst du, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was machst du, Mike?



Ich arbeite.


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich arbeite.



Ich sehs.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich sehs.



Ahso. 

Ich will schlaffen, veil es ist gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.
> 
> Ich will schlaffen, veil es ist gut.



Jo stimmt.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Zepp88

Bier.


----------



## g3rmanium

<W


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier.



Wein, Weib und Gesang!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wein, Weib und Gesang!



Lecker.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Lecker.



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

85200!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

I'm falling asleep over here.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm falling asleep over here.



Hast dus mal mit Wein, Weib und Gesang versucht?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hast dus mal mit Wein, Weib und Gesang versucht?



Wein beim Arbeit?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wein beim Arbeit?



Jo, warum net?

Oder qube?


----------



## OrsusMetal

You guys make no sense!

Hi!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

OrsusMetal said:


> You guys make no sense!
> 
> Hi!


----------



## Desecrated

OrsusMetal said:


> You guys make no sense!
> 
> Hi!



In no sense


----------



## OrsusMetal

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In no sense



There is so much truth in this statement.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>



Appelkaffelstrutchen daine menchun gudtrud have skohorn on my donkeschenslongeslang spricka.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Zepp88

Apfelsaft ist krieg.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Apfelsaft ist krieg.



ja!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Apfelsaft ist krieg.


 
Applesauce..? 

Wait...no....APPLESALT!!


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Applesauce..?
> 
> Wait...no....APPLESALT!!



You are wrong. Wrong as what Jon tried to do to me last night. That poor unicorn.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> You are wrong. Wrong as what Jon tried to do to me last night. That poor unicorn.


 
 Agreed. I was only dressed up like a unicorn for the school play. I don't know how we got so sidetracked...


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Appelkaffelstrutchen daine menchun gudtrud have skohorn on my donkeschenslongeslang spricka.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Apfelsaft ist krieg.



Mike ist Krieg!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike ist Krieg!



 AHSO


----------



## OrsusMetal

...yep.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bäp!


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> ...yep.





Wie ein Schnellbahn durch deiner po.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Wie ein Schnellbahn durch deiner po.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


>



Es seit wie Pamela Andersons fuertze aus.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Es seit wie Pamela Andersons fuertze aus.


 
Stop it!!! My crappy online translator can only do so much!


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Stop it!!! My crappy online translator can only do so much!



Quatsch, Mist, und Muell.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch, Mist, und Muell.


 
Sierra Mist is disgusting.


----------



## Zepp88

OrsusMetal said:


> Sierra Mist is disgusting.



Mist ist toll, sehr sehr lecker, du sollst ein pfand Mist essen!


----------



## OrsusMetal

Zepp88 said:


> Mist ist toll, sehr sehr lecker, du sollst ein pfand Mist essen!


 
I agree, Mountain Dew: Code Red is much better.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> AHSO



 JAH


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> JAH



 ER SOLLST MIST ESSEN


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ER SOLLST MIST ESSEN



 BIER


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann.






























KEIN BIER FUER DEN UNBEFUGTEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

H.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEIN BIER FUER DEN UNBEFUGTEN!



, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> , Mike?





Mir ist geil.


----------



## g3rmanium

::


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mir ist geil.



Gibts davon was in den Staaten? Oder mußt du das US-"Bier" trinken?


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'.d


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a,


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

eh Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangler


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

whack


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...aith-humanity-one-idiot-time.html#post1038228


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whack



crack


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



breee


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

quip


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> quip



blip


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Groff

And obviously, D.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

And sometimes, R.


----------



## Groff

And not, T.


----------



## Groff

"E is fucking satan!"

-Johann via MSN


----------



## Groff

I'm CUTE! Tee hee!


----------



## Groff

And I have proof!


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> uppus!!!



urbuttus!!!


----------



## Randy

InTheRavensName said:


> but at least the low profile tuners don't REACH UP AND TIE WEIGHTS TO YOUR HAND AND PULL YOUR FINGERS OFF


----------



## Groff

zOMG NEW PAGE ROFLS!


----------



## Groff

E is truth


----------



## Groff

Celiak: No wang at all


----------



## Groff

Rofl my waffle


----------



## Groff

I'm SO fucking glad I have no more school work to do.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh new page


----------



## Groff

l*La*ma


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

llama llama llama mooooooooooo


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

*85300*


----------



## Randy

LaRouse


----------



## Desecrated

[/IMG]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> "E is fucking satan!"
> 
> -Johann via MSN


----------



## Randy

That's mean.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> That's La.



Yes!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> La!



:la:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

:La:


----------



## Groff

I almost had a djent smiley... But someone doesn't reply to my PMs.


...Darren...


----------



## Randy

:bastard:


----------



## Groff

Can't hate him though. Without his guidence we wouldn't have an agile 8 string


----------



## D-EJ915

whirrr


----------



## Randy

:savior:


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I almost had a djent smiley... But someone doesn't reply to my PMs.
> 
> 
> ...Darren...



Post it anyway


----------



## D-EJ915

angus


----------



## Randy

Ideally, what would a  look like anyway?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Ideally, what would a  look like anyway?


----------



## 74n4LL0

lol @ djent images


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> *djent images



Ah. Got ya.


----------



## D-EJ915

whatttyyy


----------



## Randy

:showhermyohface:


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

*I'll drink to that.*


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/56819-2-greatness.html


----------



## Randy

Placenta. That's one helluva drug.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Ideally, what would a  look like anyway?



Actually, It was just  slowed way down with bulbs head on it.


----------



## Groff

Hey! I finally got my second yellow bar!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Actually, It was just  slowed way down with bulbs head on it.



If you find somewhere to host it, we could always paste it as an image, to help get the point across.



TheMissing said:


> Hey! I finally got my second yellow bar!!



I finally got my 4th light green bar back, thanks to Drew Peterson.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


wow...


----------



## D-EJ915

oh and


----------



## Randy

*BRING ME FLESH!*


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> *BRING ME FLESH!*



What is your preference, sir?


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> oh and



They're morons, but I'm just the messenger if the idiocy


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> What is your preference, sir?



Virgins.


----------



## D-EJ915

tats


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Virgins.



Teriaki, Thousand Island, or Ranch?


----------



## Randy

*A THOUSAND ISLANDS OF VIRGIN FLESH*


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> *A THOUSAND ISLANDS OF VIRGIN FLESH*



Down boy. Those were your flavor choices.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Down boy. Those were your flavor choices.



Oh.

*DEFILER OF CORPSES*


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Oh.
> 
> *DEFILER OF CORPSES*



You're the one eating them. I just bring them from my supplier to your dinner table.


----------



## Groff

O hai


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> You're the one eating them. I just bring them from my supplier to your dinner table.



I'll take all of them.



TheMissing said:


> O hai



Mellow greetings. What's your boggle?


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Mellow greetings. What's your boggle?



Pancakes and beer. And also, La.


----------



## Lee

Interesting combination.


----------



## Randy

Interesting cunnilingus.


----------



## Bound

Intestinal cunnilingus


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> Intestinal cunnilingus



Anal spelunking


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> Anal spelunking



I laughed so hard in the theater when I went to see batman and when asked about the suit he was like "spelunking" I couldn't stop and I was the only one. Good times.


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## B Lopez

get posting, slackers


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> get posting, slackers



Yeah, yeah, :surf:


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

NT?


----------



## Bound

NT&


----------



## Bound

NT7


----------



## Bound

NTx


----------



## Bound

NTo


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT=


----------



## Bound

NT3


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT<<>


----------



## Bound

NT,


----------



## Bound

NTq


----------



## D-EJ915

post


----------



## Bound

Gespacho


----------



## Bound

tornado


----------



## Bound

O hai, Jeff


----------



## Bound

tequila


----------



## Bound

chicken


----------



## Bound

cheeseburger


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Bound

courtyard


----------



## Bound

candy


----------



## Bound

contaminate


----------



## Bound

clearly


----------



## Bound

coincide


----------



## Bound

cordial


----------



## Bound

considerately


----------



## Bound

complain


----------



## Bound

coffee


----------



## Bound

caress


----------



## Bound

clothes


----------



## Bound

clock


----------



## Bound

children


----------



## Bound

chilling


----------



## Bound

cold


----------



## Bound

cope


----------



## Bound

credit


----------



## Bound

create


----------



## Bound

colateral


----------



## Bound

constipate


----------



## Bound

crevace


----------



## Bound

concilliatory


----------



## Bound

consumate


----------



## Bound

consulate


----------



## Bound

consume


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Bound

contagen


----------



## Bound

convilluted


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


----------



## Bound

compliance


----------



## Bound

command


----------



## Bound

conquer


----------



## Bound

concur


----------



## Bound

condescend


----------



## Bound

condemn


----------



## Bound

capitlize


----------



## Bound

capitulant


----------



## Bound

crap


----------



## Bound

crazy


----------



## Bound

creep


----------



## Bound

celestial


----------



## Bound

ceiling


----------



## Bound

cable


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> creep



good song


----------



## Bound

copper


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> cable



sucks


----------



## Bound

computer


----------



## Bound

communicate


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> copper



too expensive


----------



## Bound

component


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> sucks



satellite FTmfW!


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> too expensive



very much so!


----------



## Bound

Constantinople


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> satellite FTmfW!



 x 11ty billion


----------



## Bound

complacency


----------



## Bound

combative


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> component



better than RCA


----------



## Bound

camp


----------



## Bound

cessation


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> complacency



Never


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> better than RCA


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> camp



david?


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> Never


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> cessation



it keeps going


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> david?



sucks


----------



## Bound

aight kids, dinner time!


----------



## Bound




----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> aight kids, dinner time!


----------



## Bound

tomorrow; words that start with F


----------



## Lee

Bound said:


> tomorrow; words that start with F



F




















U


























C






















H


















S


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~


----------



## philkilla

HEY

GOD


----------



## Lee

hola


----------



## philkilla

DAMMIT


----------



## D-EJ915

POSTING!!!


----------



## Lee

postage


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## D-EJ915

sup peops


----------



## Nerina

Hi Jeff, hi Lee


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

Whats going on?


----------



## Lee

I'm bored. You?


----------



## Nerina

Me too Im gonna eat, that's always fun


----------



## Lee

Already did that. Need something else to do


----------



## D-EJ915

guah, I feel nasty


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow....


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm goin to bed


----------



## Lee

I might do the same, just because I'm bored


----------



## progmetaldan

hmmm, turning 19 on Saturday...


----------



## Azathoth43

Sofa...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> *A THOUSAND ISLANDS OF VIRGIN FLESH*



 I APPROVE OF THIS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bop.


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

E..


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Zepp88

Tot


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, hallo Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

Ha

llo

Jo

han.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Verdammt, Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Verdammt, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Weltunter.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Weltunter.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge!


----------



## g3rmanium

BLob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Null.


----------



## g3rmanium

Glob.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> new page



new ttt


----------



## D-EJ915

angus


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## D-EJ915

urghu


----------



## loktide

hammertime!


----------



## D-EJ915

fat


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> hammertime!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## D-EJ915

some douchefags on the esp forum are arguing whether .9 repeating is equal to 1 or not


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> some douchefags on the esp forum are arguing whether .9 repeating is equal to 1 or not


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

A#


----------



## g3rmanium

A"


----------



## loktide




----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## D-EJ915

grrrar


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~~


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

heggg


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee~~~~



Dude. Fuck that shit.


----------



## playstopause

Jesus Randy, it's taking you forever to get passed me...
Waht are u waiting for?!?


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Dude. Fuck that shit.



My supplier informs me that the virgin flesh is on backorder. Some guy from Sweden bought the whole lot yesterday.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Jesus Randy, it's taking you forever to get passed me...
> Waht are u waiting for?!?



There's no "777 contributor" under my name. Coincidently, there's also no money in my bank account. Odd.



Lee said:


> My supplier informs me that the virgin flesh is on backorder. Some guy from Sweden bought the whole lot yesterday.



Shit, dude, I know EXACTLY who it went to.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> There's no "777 contributor" under my name. Coincidently, there's also no money in my bank account. Odd.



Not even 5$?  Ask Desecrated for it, he'll pay for you!


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Shit, dude, I know EXACTLY who it went to.



I can speak with him and see if he would be willing to sell you a portion of it, but from what I hear he is a very high volume customer.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Not even 5$?  Ask Desecrated for it, he'll pay for you!



... or stop posting and get a job!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Not even 5$?  Ask Desecrated for it, he'll pay for you!



He owes me for a few things, anyway kiss, so I might have to hit him up for the dough. Thanks for the reminder.



Lee said:


> I can speak with him and see if he would be willing to sell you a portion of it, but from what I hear he is a very high volume customer.



That virgin-flesh hoarding mother-fucker.


----------



## D-EJ915

ooh a new page


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

sunshine!


----------



## Randy

NO WAY D00D!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

That smiley could jump rope with his tongue.


----------



## Randy

^
Him and me both.

[/innuendo]


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Are you a young Gene Simons??


----------



## Randy

I mean, I'll be jump roping with HIS tongue. My tongue is very small, as I had to have some removed as a kid because I had a severe speech impediment.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I mean, I'll be jump roping with HIS tongue. My tongue is very small, as I had to have some removed as a kid because I had a severe speech impediment.



Really??  Ouch. 


I thought you meant you had a long tongue.  Sorry about my retardedness.


----------



## Randy

Nah, I could see where you'd get that idea from.

I was under anesthesia and pain killers so I don't even remember the whole ordeal. I turned out fairly normal, just that I have little point to my tongue at all. Freakish.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It adds character. You are now different that other humans.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It adds character. You are now different that other humans.



Ah, quite the silver lining indeed. 



D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


----------



## Espaul

will this ever reach a 100K?

my theory is that when it gets to 99,999 it will start at 0 again.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Always a bright side to even the worst situation


----------



## Randy

Espaul said:


> will this ever reach a 100K?
> 
> my theory is that when it gets to 99,999 it will start at 0 again.



Correct, sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



It sits really well between your legs, when you're playing sitting down.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Whoa


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Whoa



Hey, I'll believe anything Dave Mustaine tells me. 

Incidentally, the system's for sale. Kick the chair and the rope's tight.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Lee




----------



## Azathoth43

Hello


----------



## Buzz762

I'm falling asleep. 

I did not get a restful sleep last night because I was trying to sleep in the back of my van. To top it all off, I was sharing the small space I made for sleeping and the only pillow with this girl. Oh yeah, it was also cold as shit and she kept pulling the blanket away from me. My best attempts to cuddle her to stay warm were not enough.


----------



## D-EJ915

eee


----------



## Groff

Done with my last exam for the semester!


----------



## Groff

2 guys 1 Jeffycakes


----------



## Groff

Oh I'm sorry, 3 guys apparently.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Done with my last exam for the semester!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

chris is a fag! lol!


----------



## Groff

Hi lee


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> chris is a fag! lol!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Buzz762

So this girl I went to high school with just looked at me like I was fucking psycho when I said something about Chernobyl. She'd never heard of it.


----------



## g3rmanium

85600!


----------



## g3rmanium

Espaul said:


> will this ever reach a 100K?
> 
> my theory is that when it gets to 99,999 it will start at 0 again.



That would be pure fucking .


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## Zepp88

Buzz762 said:


> So this girl I went to high school with just looked at me like I was fucking psycho when I said something about Chernobyl. She'd never heard of it.



Doesn't it make you wish that she was there in 1986?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Doesn't it make you wish that she was there in La?



Fixed!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!



LA will fall


----------



## Buzz762

Zepp88 said:


> Doesn't it make you wish that she was there in 1986?



Actually, yes. She also doesn't know shit about the world unless it is directly involving her. She was also completely oblivious to the shit-storm going on with Detroit's mayor and that one actually somewhat effects us.


----------



## Zepp88

Buzz762 said:


> Actually, yes. She also doesn't know shit about the world unless it is directly involving her. She was also completely oblivious to the shit-storm going on with Detroit's mayor and that one actually somewhat effects us.



Sounds like she's an all Ameruuuuuuuuurrrrican


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> LA will fall



Paging Chris...


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

G!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Zepp88

K!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> K!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



despair.com


----------



## g3rmanium

Ba.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> despair.com


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## Zepp88

analdriver.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> analdriver.



Hallo !


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Kotex

I'm going to sleep sucka's!


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I'm going to sleep sucka's!



PHANTASY STAR


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!



That is absolutely amazing to behold.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That is absolutely amazing to behold.



Ja, so wie Bier.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E§


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La°


----------



## g3rmanium

La^


----------



## g3rmanium

La²


----------



## g3rmanium

La³


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

La,


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

La:


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT



mpwfzzfzfzzz?


----------



## g3rmanium

La*


----------



## g3rmanium

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

La#


----------



## g3rmanium

La;


----------



## g3rmanium

La-


----------



## g3rmanium

La+


----------



## Randy

Color me surprised.


----------



## Nerina

Morning


----------



## Randy

Good morning. I take it you watched "New Kids on the Block" performing in the Today Show?


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> Good morning. I take it you watched "New Kids on the Block" performing in the Today Show?



Damnit I missed it? I was gonna watch it for a laugh, was it today? I saw their appearence on youtube a while ago, it was histerical how many people were lined up to see them, how sad


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Good morning. I take it you watched "New Kids on the Block" performing in the Today Show?



 Are you frkn serious?!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Are you frkn serious?!



Nothing but. 



Nerina said:


> Damnit I missed it? I was gonna watch it for a laugh, was it today? I saw their appearence on youtube a while ago, it was histerical how many people were lined up to see them, how sad



Ya. It was today, but I missed it myself *DARN!*



Lee said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Go go! Go Randy go-go-go! Randy be-good!


----------



## Lee

Still haven't heard anything from Des about getting some of that virgin flesh shipment?


----------



## Groff

Hey Randy, I found a synonym for Bubblegum Pussy Lips, and Danglies:



DelfinoPie said:


> Six-Inches of Labia


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Go go! Go Randy go-go-go! Randy be-good!







Lee said:


> Still haven't heard anything from Des about getting some of that virgin flesh shipment?



That bastard. I'll have his flesh, by the time I'm done. *Mark my words.
*


TheMissing said:


> Hey Randy, I found a synonym for Bubblegum Pussy Lips, and Danglies:



I like that. A lot. A real lot. 



And also,


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> That bastard. I'll have his flesh, by the time I'm done. *Mark my words.
> *



You know, I haven't heard from him since we started talks of getting you your shipment. Either he's gorged himself to the point that he's in a coma, or he's hiding fearing retribution.


----------



## Nerina

Ah my.....what to do today......


----------



## D-EJ915

queee


----------



## Lee

Once you figure out something let me know. I have nothing to do


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> Ah my.....what to do today......



That's easy... Pwn something.


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> squee



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E?



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee.



Lee said:


> E!



Genau, das hatte ich eben auch herausgefunden.


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau, das hatte ich eben auch herausgefunden.



 Wie gehts?


----------



## TimSE

why has this thread gone so very german?


----------



## Lee

TimSE said:


> why has this thread gone so very german?



Weil wir deutsch sind?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts?



Jo gut und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

TimSE said:


> why has this thread gone so very german?



Warum net?


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

85700!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Jo gut und selbst?



Sehr gut


----------



## D-EJ915

man I am so hot

didn't think working in the yard for half an hour would make me this hot, I mean it's pretty cool outside


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> man I am so hot



You're telling me, sweetheart.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> man I am so hot



Yes you are Jeff. And you'll be even hotter once you get that stuff from Ryan, right?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

Me-ow.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## Randy

Lent!


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

L.E!E.


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Yes you are Jeff. And you'll be even hotter once you get that stuff from Ryan, right?


once desecrated sends me the 60 bucks lol


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> once desecrated sends me the 60 bucks lol



He spent it all on mule sperm, unfortunately. It was an emergency matter... don't ask. He'll get you the money though.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm only sending pics to those who paid btw  only fair that way, if they want to show them to people heh whatever they're wasting their money lol


----------



## Uber Mega

1000 posts


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## playstopause

vrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. iiiiiiiiiiiiiii!.


----------



## playstopause

vrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrr, vr. Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

im drivin'


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## dream-thief

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## dream-thief

playstopause said:


> 1.


 
you suck


----------



## D-EJ915

wohooo!!!


----------



## dream-thief

playstopause said:


>




on second thoughts, you don't suck as much as I thought you did.


----------



## playstopause

dream-thief said:


> on second thoughts, you don't suck as much as I thought you did.



What?


----------



## Lee

My stimulus check hasn't been deposited yet


----------



## D-EJ915

haagerew


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> What?



You know, listening to that faggy pop music.


----------



## D-EJ915

wharrr


----------



## -K4G-

so what happened to your thread Jeff?


----------



## Zepp88

No no no, you have to point the gun at your head, THEN pull the trigger.


----------



## Bound

Lee said:


> My stimulus check hasn't been deposited yet




neither has mine. I was supposed to get it the 15th. Bastards. I can has new 7 string damnits!


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> No no no, you have to point the gun at your head, THEN pull the trigger.



remember kids! It's down the tracks not across the road. And remember to cut in good and deep.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~


----------



## Lee

yup


----------



## Nerina

Morning!


----------



## Azyiu

Cha Cha


----------



## D-EJ915

just took a shower


----------



## Nerina

If I make the 100k th post, I want a signed sticker from Chris


----------



## D-EJ915

got some new strings


----------



## Bound

Woot


----------



## Bound

everybody do a crappy job


----------



## Bound

and remember to hate yourselves


----------



## Bound

so anyways


----------



## Bound

I just got back from vacation


----------



## Bound

I went to the beach


----------



## Bound

for vacation


----------



## Bound

and you know


----------



## Bound

what I got


----------



## Bound

at the beach?


----------



## Bound

SOME SAND!


----------



## Bound

are you urinating on my shoes?


----------



## Bound

good song title


----------



## Bound

bloodrocuted


----------



## Doddus

Dethklok <3


----------



## Bound

could you please


----------



## Bound

let mes knows


----------



## Bound

whens the talkbacks mics is on


----------



## Bound

so the babies


----------



## Bound

doesn't goes


----------



## Bound

to crybabies land


----------



## Bound

for vacations


----------



## Bound

would you


----------



## Bound

just lets me


----------



## Bound

records its


----------



## Bound

its likes


----------



## Bound

hes slowly


----------



## Bound

learning how


----------



## Bound

to unplay


----------



## Bound

the guitars


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Buzz762

I got drunk last night and had sex with a very pretty girl. The image of her standing there in her bra and panties will forever be in my head.

I know, I know: pics or it didn't happen.

I tried to get pics. She was too shy, which is probably the way I actually was able to pick her up in the first place.


She left her socks on though


----------



## Lee

Buzz762 said:


> She left her socks on though



Gives you an excuse to talk to her again


----------



## D-EJ915

I hate wearing socks in bed


----------



## Zepp88

Buzz762 said:


> I got drunk last night and had sex with a very pretty girl. The image of her standing there in her bra and panties will forever be in my head.
> 
> I know, I know: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> I tried to get pics. She was too shy, which is probably the way I actually was able to pick her up in the first place.
> 
> 
> She left her socks on though



The socks on is kinda cute and funny  I'm all for that kind of nonsense.


----------



## D-EJ915

oh and good for you dom


----------



## Zepp88

"I bet I could fuck you into the shape of a pretzel!"


----------



## D-EJ915

rwawrwrw


----------



## Zepp88

"Dinner sucked tonight, I demand butt-secks"


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

85800!


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E^


----------



## g3rmanium

E°


----------



## g3rmanium

E`


----------



## g3rmanium

E´


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E;


----------



## g3rmanium

E,


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E\


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E#


----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

E(


----------



## g3rmanium

E)


----------



## g3rmanium

E[


----------



## g3rmanium

E]


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E}


----------



## g3rmanium

E{


----------



## g3rmanium

E=


----------



## g3rmanium

E²


----------



## g3rmanium

E³


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## g3rmanium

E_


----------



## g3rmanium

E+


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## g3rmanium

E/


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E:


----------



## g3rmanium

E-


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Eµ


----------



## g3rmanium

E|


----------



## g3rmanium

E<


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#8364;


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

[email protected]


----------



## Bound

NT$


----------



## Bound

NT%


----------



## Bound

NT^


----------



## Bound

NT&


----------



## Bound

NT(


----------



## Bound

NT)


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

There once


----------



## Bound

was a man


----------



## Bound

from a land


----------



## Bound

of blackness


----------



## Bound

and despair


----------



## Bound

and in his hand


----------



## Bound

he held


----------



## Bound

tightly to


----------



## Bound

a piece


----------



## Bound

of NmfnT


----------



## Bound

discover


----------



## Bound

deny


----------



## Bound

dictate


----------



## Bound

deranged


----------



## Bound

devoid


----------



## Bound

deloused


----------



## Bound

desecrate


----------



## Bound

damned


----------



## Bound

driving


----------



## Bound

drinking


----------



## Bound

dreary


----------



## Bound

desperate


----------



## Bound

dilligence


----------



## Bound

distinct


----------



## Bound

dinosaur


----------



## Bound

deer


----------



## Bound

door


----------



## Bound

dick


----------



## Bound

demonstrate


----------



## Bound

desiguous


----------



## Bound

92


----------



## Bound

93


----------



## Bound

94


----------



## Bound

95


----------



## Bound

96


----------



## Bound

97


----------



## g3rmanium

E'


----------



## Bound

98


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E'





What's up!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Bound

901


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> What's up!



Nice NT-spree!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Nice NT-spree!




not nearly as impressive as you E bonanza


----------



## Bound

NTx


----------



## Bound

NTc


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Bound

NT:shock:


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> :lock:



fail


----------



## Bound

my powers have grown much since we last met


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> not nearly as impressive as you E bonanza



 Thanks man!


----------



## g3rmanium

NT!


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>


----------



## Bound

beware the key ninjas, as they are a most terrible foe


----------



## Bound

time for some mf'n


----------



## g3rmanium

NT'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> time for some mf'n La



Fixed!


----------



## g3rmanium

A.


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Fixed!







Ich habe zu viele Bieren getrunken und meine Kopft is kaput. 

Ich kann gut Deutsch gesprachen!


----------



## g3rmanium

##


----------



## Bound

time for the E train of pain


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Ich habe zu viele Bieren getrunken und meine Kopft is kaput.
> 
> Ich kann gut Deutsch gesprachen!



Ich hab noch Bier hier, wenn du willst, komm vorbei.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> ##




exactly


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab noch Bier hier, wenn du willst, komm vorbei.



Ich wohnen sehr weit von dich.


lol I had to break out ye old rusty german dictionary for that one.


----------



## Bound

using big 3rd grader words like 'vorbei'


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Ich wohnen sehr weit von dich.



Jo, macht doch nix. Gibts keine Flüge von dir aus?



Bound said:


> lol I had to break out ye old rusty german dictionary for that one.



NT?


----------



## Bound

you tempt me, sir. Oh yes you do.


----------



## D-EJ915

b u m p


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Jo, macht doch nix. Gibts keine Flüge von dir aus?
> 
> 
> 
> NT?



lol That one is going to take me a minute


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> Jo, macht doch nix. Gibts keine Flüge von dir aus?
> 
> 
> 
> NT?



Das macht vor eine teuer Beir!

I don't even think that's close....  it's been a good seven years since I had to do this.


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> b u m p



*pimpslap*


Good morning, Mr. Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

hey I'm leavin soon cya guys


----------



## Bound

peace


----------



## dream-thief

afternoon all.


----------



## Bound

werd


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

ok I'm back for a while lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Das macht vor eine teuer Beir!
> 
> I don't even think that's close....  it's been a good seven years since I had to do this.



Ja, gerade jetzt, wo der US$ so wertlos ist.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ok I'm back for a while lol



Undecided, Jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

no, I drove the car back from the airport


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> no, I drove the car back from the airport


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

O.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## dream-thief

This thread seems a little off-topic....


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> This thread seems a little off-topic....



E rly?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E rly?



yE rly.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> yE rly.



no E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whrrr


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> no E!



Ja E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Wie gehts, Lee?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ja E!



SCHEISSE E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ga.


----------



## g3rmanium

T!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Wie gehts, Lee?



Gut weil es regnet. Und du?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> E'd.



E roll'd


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Gut weil es regnet. Und du?



Jo hier regnets auch, toll, was?


----------



## g3rmanium

15.


----------



## g3rmanium

14.


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10,


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Jo hier regnets auch, toll, was?



Ich habe der Regen gern. Ich weiss nicht warum


----------



## g3rmanium

86000!


----------



## Lee

I threw your count off. Sorry


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich habe der Regen gern. Ich weiss nicht warum



Ich hab auch nichts gegen Regen. Aber ich wollte eigentlich heute wandern gehen.

So hier rumzusitzen bei Regen ist ganz schön öde.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I threw your count off. Sorry



Baßt scho.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab auch nichts gegen Regen. Aber ich wollte eigentlich heute wandern gehen.
> 
> So hier rumzusitzen bei Regen ist ganz schön öde.



Ah. Ich hatte nichts heute zu tun, so es ist mir egall. Wo möchtest du zugehen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Dob.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ah. Ich hatte nichts heute zu tun, so es ist mir egall. Wo möchtest du zugehen?



Dahin:


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF.


----------



## g3rmanium

Baa.


----------



## D-EJ915

nurple


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Dahin:



 Ich möchte dahin gehen!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich möchte dahin gehen!



Roßstein/Buchstein in der Nähe von Kreuth oder Bayerwald.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

u.


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Roßstein/Buchstein in der Nähe von Kreuth oder Bayerwald.



Wann ich nach Deuschland nächste Jahre kommt, wir sollen da gehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

C.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wann ich nach Deuschland nächste Jahre kommt, wir sollen da gehen.



Wann kommst du denn ungefähr so?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lo.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Wann kommst du denn ungefähr so?



Ich weiss nicht genau jetzt, aber hoffentlich bald.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ga.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich weiss nicht genau jetzt, aber hoffentlich bald.



Was ist bald?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bo.


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Null!


----------



## g3rmanium

C00.


----------



## g3rmanium

V00


----------



## g3rmanium

Y00


----------



## g3rmanium

P00


----------



## g3rmanium

X..


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 86,032
User Name	Posts
g3rmanium 24,345
D-EJ915 11,929
Desecrated 9,680
TheMissing 5,301
Zepp88 4,076
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,187
Naren 2,780
playstopause 1,902
Randy 1,841
Nerina 1,202
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,057


----------



## g3rmanium

Come on Jonathan, you can be #2.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## g3rmanium

LLLL


----------



## g3rmanium

B.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Was ist bald?



In ein paar monaten hoffentlich.


----------



## Lee

w00


----------



## Lee

z00


----------



## Lee

m00


----------



## Lee

f00


----------



## Lee

d00


----------



## Lee

l00


----------



## Lee

b00


----------



## Lee

g00


----------



## Lee

h00


----------



## Lee

j00


----------



## Lee

t00


----------



## Lee

y00


----------



## Lee

n00


----------



## Lee

c00


----------



## Lee

r00


----------



## Lee

und am ende...


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

guh


----------



## auxioluck

A friend in need is a friend indeed, a friend with weed is better....
A friend with breasts and all the rest, a friend who's dressed in leather...


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Lee

woo


----------



## D-EJ915

razz


----------



## progmetaldan

yaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

R$


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt!


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt?


----------



## g3rmanium

TTT*


----------



## g3rmanium

ZZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

UUU


----------



## g3rmanium

...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## Desecrated

Only on 86000, I was hopping that you'd completed this already.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

M.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> new page


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>



​


----------



## D-EJ915

wrw


----------



## g3rmanium

bäp.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hey Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

p00p


----------



## LordOVchaoS

5.


----------



## Michael

plop


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

86100!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

<E


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## auxioluck

This thread is such a cheap way to get post numbers...


----------



## g3rmanium

E>


----------



## g3rmanium

auxioluck said:


> This thread is such a cheap way to get post numbers...



It is?


----------



## g3rmanium

lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> It is?


news to me, lol


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> news to me, lol



Yeah.


----------



## Groff

auxioluck said:


> This thread is such a cheap way to get post numbers...



If so, Johann would have a shit ton of posts.


----------



## Groff

If I was good with photoshop, I'd take a movie poster image of the movie "Don't mess with the Zohan" and make it say Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbbb


----------



## g3rmanium

bbbbb


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> If I was good with photoshop, I'd take a movie poster image of the movie "Don't mess with the Zohan" and make it say Johann



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Hm?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

rrrRRRrRRRrr


----------



## Randy

This thread is a cheap fucking way of getting fucking numbers. Fuckers


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## Randy

I like'a do... the cha' cha'.


----------



## Bound

O hai. Am I interupting something?


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> O hai. Am I interupting something?



As a matter of fact, you are.

*pulls up pants


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

Good choice. 

*applauds and then lowers pants


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## D-EJ915

wharrr


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## Randy

I want to write a song called:

_They call me the Schwanz-Man, and it's not because I drive a yellow truck._


----------



## D-EJ915

we love posting


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Good choice.
> 
> *applauds and then lowers pants



 at both of you.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Nerina

I gatta get that movie!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> I gatta get that movie!



Oh no you doesn't!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

Check this out, it's an MP3. Click


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## D-EJ915

ragtop


----------



## Nerina

Its Monday!


----------



## Lee

Yeah it is, isn't it


----------



## D-EJ915

fuck monday!!


----------



## Lee

Meh, I'm alright with Monday


----------



## D-EJ915

woot


----------



## g3rmanium

L.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

K.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## g3rmanium

T,


----------



## g3rmanium

BBBB


----------



## g3rmanium

La.


----------



## g3rmanium

C00


----------



## g3rmanium

V00


----------



## g3rmanium

b00


----------



## g3rmanium

M99


----------



## g3rmanium

I.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

17.


----------



## g3rmanium

16.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

13.


----------



## g3rmanium

12.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

86200!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Jeffycakes.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

P.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

L!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump!


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

R!


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## D-EJ915

whhrrr


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Lee

al


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## JerkyChid

Need more jerky; 5 pounds is not enough


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## auxioluck

Did you know that holding your farts can cause physical damage to your spine?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

whiz


----------



## D-EJ915

rrrrrar


----------



## playstopause

zing!


----------



## playstopause

boum!


----------



## playstopause

bang!


----------



## playstopause

Mouaaaaah!


----------



## D-EJ915

gang


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

GARGLE


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Zepp88

PLEASE LET ME DIE IN SOLITUDE!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> PLEASE LET ME DIE IN SOLITUDE!



YOU! Where have you been?!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> YOU! Where have you been?!



Last night I was at Jaxx, today I was sleeping, now I'm at work.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Last night I was at Jaxx, today I was sleeping, now I'm at work.



Oh, ok, I pmed you, no reply, are you tired of Nerina?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh, ok, I pmed you, no reply, are you tired of Nerina?



Of course not! I've just been busy/tired.

There's a bunch of PMs I need to get around to sending


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Of course not! I've just been busy/tired.
> 
> There's a bunch of PMs I need to get around to sending



Ok then, I forgive you


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok then, I forgive you


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>




COZ ME SO HORNY!


----------



## g3rmanium

PICKED UP THE TELEPHONE THEN DIALED THE SEVEN DIGITS


----------



## g3rmanium

YO IT'S MARQUIS BABY ARE YOU DOWN WITH IT?


----------



## g3rmanium

I ARRIVED AT A HOUSE, KNOCKED ON THE DOOR


----------



## g3rmanium

AND E.


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

86300!


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## JerkyChid

+ 6 more strings = GDGCFAD. And that's how you make drop G in D kids! tada!


----------



## g3rmanium

T.


----------



## D-EJ915

bumpus!


----------



## g3rmanium

JerkyChid said:


> + 6 more strings = GDGCFAD. And that's how you make drop G in D kids! tada!



Wah.


----------



## Splees




----------



## D-EJ915

argon


----------



## g3rmanium

DOB DOB DOB


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> argon


----------



## g3rmanium

P!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!


----------



## g3rmanium

iii


----------



## g3rmanium

iiii


----------



## g3rmanium

ii


----------



## g3rmanium

iiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll|


----------



## g3rmanium

|lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrz


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## loktide

º &#8710; º


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

I think this is going to be my new style.


----------



## g3rmanium

It took me some time to develop it.


----------



## D-EJ915

finished with this class, yaaay~~~ lol


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> F is for fun!!!



and for

*FOUDEPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> and for
> 
> *FOUDEPOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## playstopause

fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

fou delapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

fou de la pou iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## JerkyChid

Will work for minimum wage or a 7 string


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

JerkyChid said:


> Will work for minimum wage or a 7 string



llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

JerkyChid said:


> Will work for minimum wage or a 7 string



How about both?


----------



## Groff

JerkyChid said:


> Will work for minimum wage or a 7 string



Trust me... Working for minumum wages IS NOT fun...

Never again will I do that...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Trust me... Working for minumum wages IS NOT fun...
> 
> Never again will I do that...


----------



## YYZ2112

You need a six figure salary to get by with this economy.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> You need a six figure salary to get by with this economy.



Even more than that, unfortunately. 

And my printer isn't *fucking* working right.


----------



## YYZ2112

Well I'll take six figures at this point. It's not easy out there. 

Sorry to hear about your printer.


----------



## Randy

Thanks for your sympathies. 

I don't make anything in the vicinity of six figures, but my parents do and still struggle with bills on a weekly basis. 

Now if you'll excuse me...

*unleashes the motherfucking moonwalk


----------



## JerkyChid

Nobody will hire me anyway lol. So.. I can just has 7 string? maybe I'll move to another state, get a girlfriend with a job, and live at her place


----------



## Randy

JerkyChid said:


> Nobody will hire me anyway lol. So.. I can just has 7 string? maybe I'll move to another state, get a girlfriend with a job, and live at her place


*
INGENIOUS! *

Let me know how that works out.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Cool avatar!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Thanks. Do you know where it is from??


----------



## Randy

It's very *VERY* familiar...

_But no._


----------



## Groff

That's because I love you.......................


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The Amory Wars comics written by the lead singer of Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> La.



Wow... that was really sweet of you... thanks.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Thanks. Do you know where it is from??



It looks like a photoshop of an SS.org default choice...


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The Amory Wars comics written by the lead singer of Coheed and Cambria.



Oooooohhhhhh.... 

Did.Not.Know.That.

I started thinking it was from Okami.


----------



## Groff

Er... Well, similar:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It is the Keywork (Solar system or universe) that exists in the comics.


----------



## Groff

Coheed and Cambria though


----------



## Groff

I need a back rub... Blarg.


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

And obviously, D


----------



## Groff

And yes, R


----------



## Groff

And not, T


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I need a back rub... Blarg.



You and me both


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> Coheed and Cambria though



Very suprised that you didn't know what that was then. They use it as the backdrop on stage during concerts. I guess not everyone is a nerd and into the concept of the band as much as I am.  Did you know that the records are commentary to the comics themselves??


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> You and me both



Let's go to the spa together then.


----------



## Lee

My guitar build is coming along nicely


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Very suprised that you didn't know what that was then. They use it as the backdrop on stage during concerts. I guess not everyone is a nerd and into the concept of the band as much as I am.  Did you know that the records are commentary to the comics themselves??



I only saw them once live, 2005 or 06 maybe? I don't remember much.

I only really listened to the music, I didn't know there was a comic. But the way they layout there songs makes sense in a story telling aspect.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Very suprised that you didn't know what that was then. They use it as the backdrop on stage during concerts. I guess not everyone is a nerd and into the concept of the band as much as I am.  Did you know that the records are commentary to the comics themselves??



I used to be really into comic books. I taught a couple of lessons, etc. I guess I've been out of the loop.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

TheMissing said:


> I only saw them once live, 2005 or 06 maybe? I don't remember much.
> 
> I only really listened to the music, I didn't know there was a comic. But the way they layout there songs makes sense in a story telling aspect.



Yeah there is a comic and a couple of graphic novels all of which Claudio wrote. This last album (Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV, Volume 2: No World for Tomorrow) is the the last part of the story.



Randy said:


> I used to be really into comic books. I taught a couple of lessons, etc. I guess I've been out of the loop.



I just find it awesome that they found a way to connect the worlds of music and comics. Makes the lyrics have double meanings because if you haven't read the comics the lyrics mean something completely different to you that they would to someone who has read them.


Oh...here is the link to the comics themselves.

The Amory Wars


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> My guitar build is coming along nicely



A build... eh? What are you building. Give me pictures.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I just find it awesome that they found a way to connect the worlds of music and comics. Makes the lyrics have double meanings because if you haven't read the comics the lyrics mean something completely different to you that they would to someone who has read them.
> 
> 
> Oh...here is the link to the comics themselves.
> 
> The Amory Wars



Righteous. 

I have a new found respect for them.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Rawr!!!


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> A build... eh? What are you building. Give me pictures.



All in due time. I have more components coming on Friday


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> All in due time. I have more components coming on Friday



I've been building a bolt-on 7 string Jackson Demon semi-clone, but $$$'s been tight lately.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts....Fat ones, small ones, some as big as your head.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I've been building a bolt-on 7 string Jackson Demon semi-clone, but $$$'s been tight lately.



I'm with you on that one. I had to roll my loose change just so I could afford the wiring for the thing


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts....Fat ones, small ones, some as big as your head.



I'll take two of each kind please. Thanks, very much.



Lee said:


> I'm with you on that one. I had to roll my loose change just so I could afford the wiring for the thing



I bought everything for it, but the wood I was planning on using in the neck laminate was pretty severely twisted.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I bought everything for it, but the wood I was planning on using in the neck laminate was pretty severely twisted.





I've got my neck spec'd out and everything, I just need to, you know, buy it


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I'll take two of each kind please. Thanks, very much.



Ok. As long as you promise to cut one and half and bang it together in an attempt to make the sound of a horse galloping. Do we have an accord?


----------



## D-EJ915

blimps


----------



## Lee

Goodyear blimp


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Groff

I CAN HAS?! KTHX


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Ok. As long as you promise to cut one and half and bang it together in an attempt to make the sound of a horse galloping. Do we have an accord?



 WIN!


----------



## Groff

Coconuts = Hardest thing to open... EVER...

Whatever the hard (outer) shell is made out of... It could probably stop a bullet. Me and my brother had to saw it down with a HACKSAW to get the coconut out...


----------



## Groff

Mmmmmmmmm coconut milk.....


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Whatever the hard (outer) shell is made out of... It could probably stop a bullet.



We should test that


----------



## D-EJ915

what j00 doin


----------



## Nerina

coconut=win


----------



## Zepp88

COCONUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COCOWUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

So there you are.


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> So there you are.



Salut!



Zepp88 said:


> COCONUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COCOWUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



cocowub=win!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Salut!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

So there you are, standing in the light.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So there you are, standing in the light.



Ok, so?


----------



## playstopause

cocowub!


----------



## Zepp88

I came here to put a bullet in you, but it seems the Group will do that for me.


----------



## Zepp88

HELLO EVERYONE!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Kerplunk! Kerplink!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

You think so?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Buzz762

Ugh.. I hate my obsessive tendencies sometimes. I'm fucking exhausted, but I just started reading something on the taxonomy of viruses. I'm finding it very difficult to stop reading about this because it is something I do not yet understand but want to. I'm finding it very...disorganized and confusing.


----------



## D-EJ915

I neex to stop sleepin durin the day  I can't fall asleep


----------



## BinaryTox1n

poooooop


----------



## Zepp88

Brain salad.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## BinaryTox1n

pooooooooooooooooop....


----------



## D-EJ915

ughu


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> ughu



It's what's for dinner.


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex with car - Closer Online


wtf


----------



## BinaryTox1n

What a fucking douchebag. I've heard of people who can't get any, but seriously. There has to be some fatty that couldn't wait to put out for this dude that at least has a real vagina. One of these days hes going to get his cock chopped off trying that shit, or at the very least get tetanus.


----------



## Desecrated

hello everybody!


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

Yo! mike, whatsup!


----------



## Zepp88

Nothing.


----------



## Desecrated

Sounds good, well I'm off again, take care, see you later.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sounds good, well I'm off again, take care, see you later.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah tired, I'm goin to bed once I get back from this final lol


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Sounds good, well I'm off again, take care, see you later.



Fuck that.



D-EJ915 said:


> Sex with car - Closer Online
> 
> 
> wtf


----------



## Desecrated

no taking care today randy ?


----------



## Randy

No taking care today, indeed, Johnathan.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Randy

*Hello Mr. Ridgeway. Welcome to the Sunset Hotel.*


----------



## Lee

Sounds seedy.


----------



## Randy

It'd better be seedy! I payed good money.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Nerina

Hi my fellow 100k posters


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Nerina

whats new?


----------



## D-EJ915

nothin...


----------



## Nerina

haha same here


----------



## D-EJ915

pretty much, lol


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Randy

Indeed.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Zepp88

2000


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik³.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik³.



We are racing towards an apocalypse of our own creation.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> We are racing towards an apocalypse of our own creation.



 And that's good.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

86500!


----------



## Zepp88

Wanna give me some money?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## arktan

mmmmmmmm njam njam


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wanna give me some money?



Yes, how much do you need?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> mmmmmmmm njam njam



lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, how much do you need?



My weight in gold.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> My weight in gold.



And you'll invest the money in 80's rack preamps?


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## BinaryTox1n




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

BinaryTox1n said:


>



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

sie haben kenny getötet!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> sie haben kenny getötet!



lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Neil

GO GO POWER RANGERS!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Lee

yes


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Lee

maybe so


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee.


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts Johann?


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## Groff

NEW PAGE OMG


----------



## giannifive

post whoring


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## giannifive

ftw


----------



## Groff

giannifive said:


> post whoring



Good luck with that in this thread


----------



## giannifive

no increase in post count?


----------



## Groff

Fuck domo


----------



## Groff

giannifive said:


> no increase in post count?



Not in off topic


----------



## giannifive

TheMissing said:


> Good luck with that in this thread



Yeah, just realized that now!


----------



## giannifive

Umphrey's McGee is an American progressive rock/jam band from South Bend, Indiana (now residing in the Chicago area) whose music is often referred to as "progressive improvisation."

Though the band's approach to their live performances has much in common with Phish and the Grateful Dead (ever-changing setlists, constant improvisation, two sets per night, open-taping policy), they are much more influenced musically by progressive rock bands such as King Crimson, Yes, Pink Floyd, Dream Theater, Frank Zappa, and Genesis, as well as heavy metal bands such as Iron Maiden. The band also identifies The Police, The Beatles, and Led Zeppelin as primary influences. [2] Artists covered in concert by Umphrey's range from Lionel Richie to Metallica to Toto to Snoop Dogg to Steely Dan to Paul Simon to Radiohead to The Rolling Stones.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 History
* 2 Discography
* 3 DVD releases
* 4 References
* 5 External links

[edit] History
Umphrey's McGee at Bonnaroo 2006.
Umphrey's McGee at Bonnaroo 2006.

Formed at the University of Notre Dame in South Bend, Indiana in December 1997 by guitarist/vocalist Brendan Bayliss, bassist Ryan Stasik, keyboardist Joel Cummins, drummer Mike Mirro, Umphrey's McGee combined members of Tashi Station and Stomper Bob, two Notre Dame rock bands. Early concerts consisted of both originals and cover songs, including Guns N' Roses' "Patience" and Vince Guaraldi's Peanuts theme "Linus and Lucy."

In mid-1998, after only 8 months together, the band released their debut album, Greatest Hits Vol. III. The decision to release a studio disc allowed them to more readily book live performances. Though long out of print, this debut album contains songs that remain staples of Umphrey's live sets, such as "Divisions" and "All in Time."

Shortly after the release of the album, the band added a fifth member, percussionist Andy Farag. Farag's father became the band's agent, and a second pressing of Greatest Hits Vol. III featured Farag in the album's inner sleeve and credits. By the end of the year, Umphrey's McGee, along with peers Ali Baba's Tahini, were one of the most popular bands in the South Bend/Notre Dame area.[citation needed] They began performing outside of the area at colleges and house parties, allowing listeners to tape and trade their music freely. By 1999, the band had gained notoriety outside of Indiana, especially with the release of the live album Songs for Older Women, which featured live tracks recorded over a two-night stand in November 1998.

Jake Cinninger was added to the band in September 2000. Cinninger brought a heaviness to the Umphrey's sound, as well as a large repertoire of original music, much of which comprised the bulk of the catalog from his previous band, Ali Baba's Tahini. The band also adopted several songs written by Ali Baba's Tahini frontman Karl Engelmann (who now fronts Asheville-based rock band Mother Vinegar). Shortly after Cinninger's arrival, the band released another live album, One Fat Sucka, which contained live performances recorded in the summer and fall of 2000.
Umphrey's McGee Personnel (1997-1998) 

* Brendan Bayliss - guitar, vocals
* Joel Cummins - keyboards, vocals
* Ryan Stasik - bass guitar
* Mike Mirro - drums, vocals

(1998-2000) 

* Brendan Bayliss - guitar, vocals
* Joel Cummins - keyboards, vocals
* Ryan Stasik - bass guitar
* Mike Mirro - drums, vocals
* Andy Farag - percussion

(2000-2002) 

* Brendan Bayliss - guitar, vocals
* Jake Cinninger - guitar, vocals
* Joel Cummins - keyboards, vocals
* Ryan Stasik - bass guitar
* Mike Mirro - drums, vocals
* Andy Farag - percussion

(2003-present) 

* Brendan Bayliss - guitar, vocals
* Jake Cinninger - guitar, vocals
* Joel Cummins - keyboards, vocals
* Ryan Stasik - bass guitar, no vocals
* Kris Myers - drums, vocals
* Andy Farag - percussion

In 2001, the band began practicing intense improvisational exercises. One of their first productive sessions took place in a hotel in the "Jimmy Stewart Ballroom" during the wedding of fan/website designer Jeremy Welsh. Therefore, the band began to call their onstage improvisational excursions "Jimmy Stewart." This form of improvisation differs in approach from the methods utilized by many of their jam band peers and has been extensively outlined by "McL" [1] on the fan message board.

Jake Cinninger and Joel Cummins released solo albums in 2001 and 2002, respectively. At least two songs from each of those albums have made their way into Umphrey's concert repertoire.

June 2002 saw the release of the band's first proper recording, Local Band Does OK. That summer, the first annual Bonnaroo Festival took place in rural Manchester, TN, and featured over 30 bands performing in front of nearly 100,000 people. Umphrey's played to their largest audience to date. Surprisingly, the band sold more CDs than any other artist on a bill that included Widespread Panic, Trey Anastasio, and Norah Jones.

The band almost ended in late 2002 when drummer Mike Mirro announced he was leaving the band to attend medical school. After hundreds of tapes were reviewed by percussionist Andy Farag, the band settled on the first one they received, which was from Kick the Cat drummer Kris Myers, who has a masters degree in jazz drumming from DePaul University.

In 2004, the band released the critically acclaimed Anchor Drops, recorded in several different studios throughout the Chicago area. Shortly before the release of the album, the band scored a distribution deal for both Anchor Drops and Local Band Does OK, and for the first time, Umphrey's McGee music was available in stores all over the country. The album received rave reviews from several high-profile magazines. Once again, Umphrey's headed to Bonnaroo, but this time they played a coveted late-night spot. The band performed to over 20,000 people, many of whom had never heard the band before. In July, the band was declared by Rolling Stone Magazine to "have become odds-on favorites in the next-Phish sweepstakes."[1]

On April 4th, 2006, Umphrey's released their fourth studio effort, Safety In Numbers. They appeared on Jimmy Kimmel Live alongside Huey Lewis in support of the new album on May 18, 2006. The band was featured at many of the major U.S. festivals throughout the summer, playing 129 shows before a three-night stand in Chicago for New Year's Eve. The Bottom Half, an album of leftover tracks from the Safety in Numbers sessions, was released a year later on April 3, 2007.

A live double-album titled Live at the Murat was released on October 16th, 2007. The album was recorded over 2 nights at the Egyptian Room in the Murat Centre in Indianapolis, Indiana on April 6-7, 2007. It received a 4-star review from Rolling Stone Magazine.

Umphrey's McGee is currently working on a new studio album, to be released in early 2009. The album is yet to be named; however Brendan Bayliss and Jake Cinninger have outwardly revealed that the new album will feature almost completely new material. The album will concentrate more on the progressive style that was associated with their acclaimed "Anchor Drops" album. [2]

[edit] Discography

* Greatest Hits Vol. III (1998) (Bayliss/Cummins/Stasik/Mirro)
* Songs for Older Women (1999, recorded live in 1998) (Bayliss/Cummins/Stasik/Mirro/Farag)
* One Fat Sucka (2000, recorded live) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Mirro/Farag)
* Local Band Does OK (2002) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Mirro/Farag)
* Local Band Does OKlahoma (2003, recorded live) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)
* Anchor Drops (2004) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)
* Safety In Numbers (2006) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)
* The Bottom Half (2007) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)
* Live at the Murat (2007) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)
* Fifth Studio Album (2009) (Bayliss/Cinninger/Cummins/Stasik/Myers/Farag)


[edit] DVD releases

* Live from the Lake Coast (2002)
* Wrapped Around Chicago - New Year's Eve at The Riviera (2005)


[edit] References
This article needs additional citations for verification.
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (March 2008)

1. ^ "Jimmy Stewart writeup"
2. ^ Umphrey's McGee - Band

^ Hot Phish: Umphrey's McGee from Rolling Stone by David Fricke, Jul 28, 2004.

^ Official Band History

[edit] External links

* Official Website
* Phantasy Tour: Umphrey's McGee
* Elswhere with Umphrey's: The College Crier Interview
* Photos from Summer Stage, Central Park, NYC 7.20.06
* Umphrey's Mcgee at MySpace
* Umphrey's McGee at Rolling Stone
* Umphrey's McGee guitar tablature and gear & rig setups for Jake Cinninger and Brendan Bayliss

Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umphrey%27s_McGee"
Categories: Musical groups established in 1997 | Jam bands | Progressive rock groups | American progressive rock music groups | Illinois musical groups | Indiana musical groups | Live Music Archive artists | Chicago musical groups
Hidden categories: All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since June 2007 | Articles needing additional references from March 2008
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* Português

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 11 May 2008, at 20:49.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy
* About Wikipedia


----------



## giannifive

Croissant
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
&#8226; Find out more about navigating Wikipedia and finding information &#8226;
Jump to: navigation, search
For the Japanese women's magazine, see Croissant (magazine).
Croissant
Croissant
Ham and cheese croissant
Ham and cheese croissant

A croissant (IPA: [k&#641;was&#593;&#771;] listen (help·info), anglicised variously as IPA: /kr&#601;&#712;s&#593;&#720;nt/, /kw&#593;&#720;&#712;s&#593;&#720;n/, etc.) is a buttery flaky pastry, named for its distinctive crescent shape. It is also sometimes called a crescent.[1]

Crescent-shaped breads have been made since the Middle Ages[citation needed], and crescent-shaped cakes (imitating the often-worshiped Moon) possibly since classical times:

Hebrew women, in the time of Jeremiah, made in honor of the goddess Astarte (queen of heaven, queen of the moon) cakes, probably in the form of a crescent. [2]

Croissants are made of a leavened variant of puff pastry by layering yeast dough with butter and rolling and folding a few times in succession, then rolling. Making croissants by hand requires skill and patience; a batch of croissants can take several days to complete. However, the development of factory-made, frozen, pre-formed but unbaked dough has made them into a fast food which can be freshly baked by unskilled labor. Indeed, the croissanterie was explicitly a French response to American-style fast food. This innovation, along with the croissant's versatility and distinctive shape, has made it the best-known type of French pastry in much of the world. In many parts of the United States, for example, the croissant (introduced at the fast food chains Arby's in the United States and Tim Hortons in Canada in 1983) has come to rival the long-time favorite doughnuts[citation needed].
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Origin
* 2 Variants
* 3 References
* 4 See also
* 5 External links

[edit] Origin
A croissant rising from unbaked dough
A croissant rising from unbaked dough

Fanciful stories of how the bread was created are modern culinary legends. These include tales that it was invented in Poland to celebrate the defeat of a Muslim invasion at the decisive Battle of Tours by the Franks in 732, with the shape representing the Islamic crescent; that it was invented in Vienna in 1683 to celebrate the defeat of the Turkish siege of the city, as a reference to the crescents on the Turkish flags, when bakers staying up all night heard the tunneling operation and gave the alarm; tales linking croissants with the kifli and the siege of Buda in 1686; and those detailing Marie Antoinette's hankering after a Viennese specialty.

Several points argue against the connection to the Turkish invasion or to Marie-Antoinette: saving the city from the Turks would have been a major event, yet the incident seems to be only referenced by food writers (writing well after the event), and Marie-Antoinette - a closely watched monarch, with a great influence on fashion - could hardly have introduced a unique foodstuff without writers of the period having commented on it. Those who claim a connection never quote any such contemporary source; nor does an aristocratic writer, writing in 1799, mention the pastry in a long and extensive list of breakfast foods. [3]

Alan Davidson, editor of the Oxford Companion to Food states that no printed recipe for the present-day croissant appears in any French recipe book before the early 20th century; the earliest French reference to a croissant he found was among the "fantasy or luxury breads" in Payen's Des substances alimentaires, 1853.

This suggests that the croissant was just becoming known at mid-century (though the puff pastry used to make it was already mentioned in the late 17th century, when La Varenne's "Le cuisinier françois" gave a recipe for it in the 1680 - and possibly earlier - editions.) By 1869, it was well-established enough to be mentioned as a breakfast staple [4] and in 1872, Charles Dickens wrote (in his periodical "All the Year Round") of :

the workman's pain de ménage and the soldier's pain de munition, to the dainty croissant on the boudoir table

[5].

However, it is possible - if not thus far documented - that there was a Viennese connection to the appearance of the croissant in France. Croissants today are one of a number of puff-pastry based items known as Viennoiserie - "Vienna-style items". The idea that Viennese-style rolls were finer seems to have started with a Boulangerie Viennoise - "Viennese breadstuff bakery" - that opened in Paris in the first half of the nineteenth century: "This same M. Zank...founded around 1830, in Paris, the famous Boulangerie viennoise" [6]. Several sources refer to the superiority of this bakery's products: "Paris is of exquisite delicacy; and, in particular, the succulent products of the Boulangerie Viennoise"[7]; "which seemed to us as fine as if it came from the Viennese bakery on the rue de Richelieu"[8]. The following mention was written well after the croissant was common in France, and already mentions one common myth: "The croissant, which appeared in Paris for the first time at the boulangerie viennoise of the rue Montmartre, comes, effectively, from Vienna. It dates, I was told in that city, from the invasion of the Austrian capital by the Turks in 1683." [9]

[edit] Variants

Croissant pastry can also be wrapped around almond paste or chocolate before it is baked (in the latter case, it becomes like pain au chocolat, which has a different, non-crescent, shape), or sliced to admit sweet or savoury fillings. In France, croissants are generally sold without filling and eaten without added butter, but sometimes with almond filling. In the United States, sweet fillings or toppings are common, and warm croissants may be filled with ham and cheese or feta cheese and spinach. In the Levant, croissants are sold plain or filled with chocolate, cheese, almonds, or zaatar. In Germany, croissants are sometimes filled with Nutella or persipan. In Switzerland the croissant is typically called a Gipfeli.

[edit] References

1. ^ Oxford English Dictionary, s.v. crescent.
2. ^ "Qu'est-ce que la Bible? d'après la nouvelle philosophie allemande", translated by August Hermann Ewerbeck, 1850, p. 327
3. ^ Mme. de Genlis, "Manuel de Voyage", Berlin, P. T. de Lagarde, 1799, pp. 54-56.
4. ^ "Nouvelle revue théologique", Casterman, 1869, p. 161
5. ^ "The Cupboard papers: VIII. The Sweet Art", November 30, 1872
6. ^ "Revue Moderne" or "Revue Germanique", 1861, p. 80
7. ^ Chambers' Edinburgh Journal, 1847, p. 254.
8. ^ Théophile Gautier, "Voyage en Russie", Charpentier, 1867, p.188
9. ^ "Revue Des Traditions Populaires", 1898, p. 110.

* Alan Davidson, The Oxford Companion to Food

[edit] See also

* Baguette
* Brioche

[edit] External links
Wikimedia Commons has media related to:
Croissant
Look up croissant in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

* Food Timeline: croissants
* The Battle of Tours and Breakfast
* Pastry 101: croissants

[hide]
v &#8226; d &#8226; e
Baked goods depicting religious iconography
Croissant | Op&#322;atek | Host | Hot cross bun
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croissant"
Categories: Breakfast foods | French loanwords | French pastry
Hidden categories: All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since April 2007 | Articles with unsourced statements since February 2007
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;
* &#1041;&#1098;&#1083;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;
* Català
* &#268;esky
* Deutsch
* Español
* Français
* Hrvatski
* Bahasa Indonesia
* Italiano
* &#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514;
* Nederlands
* &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
* &#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236;
* Polski
* Português
* &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;
* Suomi
* Svenska
* &#20013;&#25991;

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 16 May 2008, at 08:36.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy


----------



## giannifive

Tim Hortons
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
&#8226; Have questions? Find out how to ask questions and get answers. &#8226;
Jump to: navigation, search
This article is about the restaurant. For the ice hockey player and the chain's co-founder, see Tim Horton.
Tim Hortons Inc.
Type Public TSX: THI, NYSE: THI
Founded Flag of Canada Hamilton, Ontario (1964)
Headquarters Oakville, Ontario
Key people Paul D. House, President, Don Schroeder, CEO and Director (as of March 1st 2008)
Tim Horton and Ron Joyce, co-founders
Industry Restaurants[1]
Products Coffee
Doughnuts
Timbits
Bagels
Muffins
Soups
Sandwiches
Iced cappuccinos
Revenue Image:green up.png $1.482 billion CAD (2006)
Net income Image:green up.png $191.1 million CAD (2006)
Employees 70,000 (2005)
Website TimHortons.com

Tim Hortons Inc. is a coffee-and-doughnut fast food restaurant chain. Founded in Hamilton, Ontario, in 1964,[2] the store rapidly expanded across Canada to become the country's largest quick-service food chain.[3]

Tim Hortons franchise stores are plentiful in Canadian cities and towns. As of July 1, 2007, there were 2,733 outlets in Canada, 345 outlets in the United States and one outlet just outside Kandahar, Afghanistan.[4][5][6] Recent experiments with international expansion have seen Tim Hortons chains open elsewhere in the world, including, a small outlet at the Dublin Zoo. Tim Hortons also have an agreement with the SPAR convenience store chain in the UK, which has resulted in Tim Hortons coffee and doughnuts being sold at small self service counters in 16 SPAR stores. Tim Hortons has supplanted McDonald's as Canada's largest food service operator; it has nearly twice as many Canadian outlets as McDonald's, and its system-wide sales surpassed those of McDonald's Canadian operations in 2002.[7] The chain accounted for 22.6% of all fast food industry revenues in Canada in 2005.[3] Tim Hortons commands 76% of the Canadian market for baked goods (based on the number of customers served) and holds 62% of the Canadian coffee market (compared to Starbucks, in the number two position, at 7%).[8]
Contents
[hide]

* 1 History
o 1.1 Tim Horton and Ron Joyce
o 1.2 Merger with Wendy's
o 1.3 Expansion
o 1.4 Tim Hortons and the Canadian military
* 2 Growth of the Tim Hortons Chain
* 3 Menu
* 4 Brand image
o 4.1 Advertising and promotion
+ 4.1.1 Roll Up the Rim to Win
o 4.2 Community
o 4.3 A Canadian cultural fixture
* 5 Criticism
* 6 Images
* 7 References
* 8 External links

[edit] History

[edit] Tim Horton and Ron Joyce
Tim Hortons logo as used in the mid-1990s, and still the chain's most common outdoor sign.
Tim Hortons logo as used in the mid-1990s, and still the chain's most common outdoor sign.
A common road sign bearing the logo above
A common road sign bearing the logo above

The first "Tim Horton" (the "s" came later) store opened in 1964 in Hamilton, Ontario. The business was founded by Tim Horton, who played in the National Hockey League from 1949 until his death in a car accident in 1974. Soon after Horton opened the store, he met Ron Joyce, a former Hamilton police constable. In 1965, Joyce took over the fledgling Tim Horton Donut Shop on Ottawa Street North in Hamilton. By 1967, after he had opened up two more stores, he and Tim Horton became full partners in the business. Upon Horton's death, Joyce bought out the Horton family and took over as sole owner of the existing chain of forty stores. Joyce expanded the chain quickly and aggressively in geography and in product selection, opening the 500th store in Aylmer, Quebec, in 1991.

Ron Joyce's aggressive expansion of the Tim Horton's business resulted in two major changes in the coffee and doughnut restaurant market: independent doughnut shops in Canada were virtually eliminated, and Canada's per-capita ratio of doughnut shops surpassed those of all other countries.[9]

The chain later went public under the corporate name "Tim Donut Limited". By the 1990s, the company name had changed to The TDL Group Ltd. This was an effort by the company to diversify the business, removing the primary emphasis on doughnuts.

Some older locations retain signage with the company's name including a possessive apostrophe, despite the fact that the official styling of the company's name has been Tim Hortons, without an apostrophe, for at least a decade.[10]

[edit] Merger with Wendy's

In 1992, the owner of all Tim Hortons and Wendy's Restaurants in Prince Edward Island, Daniel P. Murphy, decided to open new franchise outlets for both brands in the same building in the town of Montague. Murphy invited Joyce and Wendy's chairman Dave Thomas to the grand opening of the "combo store", where the two executives met for the first time and immediately established a rapport.
A Tim Horton's / Wendy's sign in Milton, Ontario
A Tim Horton's / Wendy's sign in Milton, Ontario

Murphy's success with combining coffee and doughnuts with Wendy's fast food led to the August 8, 1995, agreement resulting in Wendy's International, Inc. merger with TDL Group. Joyce became the largest shareholder in Wendy's, even surpassing Thomas.[11] TDL Group continued to operate as a separate subsidiary from its head office in Oakville, Ontario, although Joyce eventually retired from active management to pursue other interests.
A Tim Hortons in South Portland, Maine.
A Tim Hortons in South Portland, Maine.
A Tim Hortons in Calgary, AB.
A Tim Hortons in Calgary, AB.

Under pressure from rival restaurateur Nelson Pelz, in late 2005, Wendy's announced it would sell between 15% and 18% of the Tim Hortons operations in an initial public offering, which was completed on March 24, 2006, and subsequently said it would spin off to shareholders its remaining interest by the end of 2006.[12] Wendy's cited increased competition between the two chains and Tim Hortons' increasing self-sufficiency as reasons for its decision, but the company had been under shareholder pressure to make such a move because of the strength and profitability of the Tim Hortons brand.[13] It should be noted, however, that Pelz in 2008 acquired Wendy's after pressuring them initially to spin off Tim Hortons.

Shares of the company began trading on March 24, 2006, with an initial public offering of C$27 per share, raising over $700 million in the first day of trading. On September 28, 2006, Wendy's spun off the rest of its shares in Tim Hortons, by distributing the remaining 82% to its shareholders.[14] On the same day, Tim Hortons was added to Canada's benchmark stock-market indicator, the S&P/TSX Composite Index, and to the S&P/TSX 60.[15]

On February 2, 2007, Wendy's reported a 90% drop in earnings at the end of the fourth quarter following the completed spin-off of Tim Hortons, subsequently causing the company stock to drop a total of 4%.
A Tim Hortons sign in Columbus, Ohio
A Tim Hortons sign in Columbus, Ohio

[edit] Expansion

TDL Group recorded $1.48 billion in sales in 2005[16] and has expanded across Canada into small and large markets, as well as into New York, Ohio, Michigan, West Virginia, Kentucky, and Maine.

While some of the U.S. stores were simply the result of natural expansion into Canadian border areas (i.e. stores in Maine and the Buffalo, New York area), several U.S. locations were converted from other fast food chains. Between 1996 and 1997, thirty-seven former Rax Restaurants locations in Ohio, Kentucky, and West Virginia were bought and converted to Tim Hortons, as were thirty-five former Hardee's stores in the Detroit, Michigan area;[17] new stores have been built from the ground up in all of these markets as well. By 2004, the chain had also acquired 42 Bess Eaton coffee and doughnut restaurants situated in Rhode Island, Connecticut, and Massachusetts. Several combination Wendy's/Tim Hortons units have also been opened throughout the United States, both in the "traditional" markets of Buffalo and Maine, and in the markets entered through acquisition.

For many years, Tim Hortons was concentrated in Ontario and Atlantic Canada. In recent years, however, the chain has greatly expanded its presence in Quebec and western Canada.[18]

Some of Tim Hortons' products have become available in Ireland at some SPAR convenience stores[19] and Tesco supermarkets.[20]

[edit] Tim Hortons and the Canadian military

Tim Hortons has many outlets located on or near many Canadian Forces Bases. TDL Group announced in March 2006, in response to a request by Chief of the Defence Staff, General Rick Hillier, its commitment to open a franchised location at the Canadian Forces operations base in Kandahar, Afghanistan. The new Kandahar location opened on June 29, 2006 in a 40 foot trailer on the military base.[21] The 41 staff members of the Kandahar outlet have been drawn from the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency who received training on such matters as how to handle a potential nuclear or biological attack before working at the military base.[22] The Canadian Federal government subsidizes the operation of the Kandahar outlet in the order of CAD$4-5 million per year. [21]

[edit] Growth of the Tim Hortons Chain
Map showing the number of Tim Hortons locations by province / state as of January 2007
Map showing the number of Tim Hortons locations by province / state as of January 2007

* Store #1 - Hamilton, Ontario - May 1964
* Store #100 - Thunder Bay, Ontario - December 1978
* Store #200 - Hamilton, Ontario - December 1984
* Store #300 - Calgary, Alberta - February 1987
* Store #400 - Halifax, Nova Scotia - February 1989
* Store #500 - Aylmer, Quebec - January 1991
* Store #700 - Moncton, New Brunswick - October 1993
* Store #1000 - Ancaster, Ontario - August 1995
* Store #1500 - Pickerington, Ohio - March 1997 (this was also Wendy's 5000th store)
* 100th U.S. store &#8211; Columbus, Ohio - July 31 1998
* Store #2000 - Toronto, Ontario - December 2000
* Store #2500 - Cayuga, Ontario - September 2003
* Store #3000 - Orchard Park, New York - December 14, 2006,[23]

(Source: Tim Hortons Official History[24])

[edit] Menu

Tim Hortons' first stores only offered two products - coffee and doughnuts.[2] Aside from its coffee, hot chocolate, and doughnuts, the Tim Hortons menu now contains a number of other baked goods, such as Timbits (miniature balls of doughnut dough), muffins, croissants, tea biscuits, cookies, rolls, danishes, and more recently bagels - of which Tim Hortons sells one out of every two in the Canadian foodservice industry.[25] Take-home cakes are offered in some locations.

Since the mid-1990s, the chain has moved into other areas, including specialty and premium items such as flavoured cappuccino and iced cappuccino, New York-style cheesecake, and a lunch selection that includes soups, chili, and submarine-style sandwiches. In fall 2006, Tim Hortons began rolling out a breakfast sandwich. Consisting of an egg patty, processed cheese slice, and either bacon or sausage as the topper, it has sold well.[26] In October 2007 Tim Hortons launched the Chicken Fajita Wrap, which contains spiced chicken and sautéed vegetables. As of late December 2007, they introduced the new Hash Browns and the Bagel B.E.L.T., a breakfast sandwich that also included lettuce and tomato.

Coupled with the aggressive expansion and expanded menu came the outsourcing of baked goods. Doughnuts, which used to be made at night in order to be ready for the morning rush, are now partially cooked and then frozen and delivered to the restaurants. The restaurants are now able to bake and finish the product throughout the day. As of April 2007, many of the various muffin batters are being revoked, as frozen, premade and prewrapped muffins are being introduced to all bakers at Tim Horton locations.[27]

[edit] Brand image

[edit] Advertising and promotion
A Tim Hortons shop in Ottawa, Ontario
A Tim Hortons shop in Ottawa, Ontario
Tim Hortons advertising on the field at BC Place during the 2005 Grey Cup game
Tim Hortons advertising on the field at BC Place during the 2005 Grey Cup game

Tim Hortons has one of the most successful marketing operations in Canada. With powerful and effective branding, the store has established itself in the top class of fast-food restaurants in Canada. Canadian Business magazine has twice named Tim Hortons as the best-managed brand in Canada (in 2004 and 2005).[28]

Tim Hortons commercials appear frequently on Canadian television and radio stations, and on billboards. All six of the Canadian NHL rinks have Tim Hortons ads along their boards as well as the Columbus Blue Jackets and Buffalo Sabres, the two areas in the US where the chain is most prevalent.[citation needed] Since 2005, Tim Hortons has also been the title sponsor of the Brier, the annual Canadian men's curling championships, along with the Canadian Ringette Championships.[citation needed] Generally the chain promotes one or two "featured" products every month[citation needed], such as iced cappuccinos and various sweetened baked goods during the summer, lunch products such as soup or sandwiches during the winter, and its flagship coffee promotion Roll Up The Rim to Win during the early spring. Shortly before December 2007, they discontinued their gift certificates, and replaced them with the QuickPay Timcard, with the Christmas slogan "Because it's hard to wrap a double double" (coffee with two sugars and two cream).

Tim Hortons' advertising slogans have included "You've Always Got Time for Tim Hortons" and, more recently, "Always Fresh. Always Tim Horton's."

[edit] Roll Up the Rim to Win
A winning Roll Up the Rim to Win Cup
A winning Roll Up the Rim to Win Cup
A losing cup.
A losing cup.

From late February until early May of each year, Tim Hortons holds a very large marketing campaign called Roll Up The Rim to Win. Over thirty million prizes are distributed each year,[29] ranging in value from vehicles to televisions, to store products. Customers determine if they have won prizes by unrolling the rim on their paper cup when they have finished their drink, revealing their luck underneath.

Advertising for the contest is always very aggressive.[citation needed] The ubiquitous Tim Hortons ads on the boards of hockey rinks change from the normal "Tim Hortons" signage to a "Rrroll up the Rim" display; the timing of the promotion also is key because it is during the height of the NHL season, ensuring that viewers across North America will see the ads.[citation needed] Television and other media are inundated with advertisements that repeat the "R-r-roll up the R-r-im to Win" slogan and encourage the recitation of the phrase using rolled R's to match the announcer's delivery.[citation needed]

The contest is so popular that someone has invented the Rimroller, a little device for rolling up the rim mechanically.[30]

Prizes are not distributed randomly country-wide; each of the company's distribution regions has its own odds for prize-winning.[31]

In March 2006, two families were fighting over the Toyota RAV4 SUV prize of C$32,000 value after their daughters found a winning "roll up the rim" coffee cup in a garbage bin of an elementary school in Saint-Jérôme, north of Montreal. The younger girl had found a cup in the garbage bin and could not roll up the rim, so requested the help of an older girl. Once the winning cup was revealed, the older girl's family stated that they deserved the prize. Tim Hortons originally stated that they would not intervene in the dispute. A further complication arose when Quebec lawyer Claude Archambault requested a DNA test be done on the cup. He claimed that his unnamed client had thrown out the cup and was the rightful recipient of the prize. On April 19, 2006, Tim Hortons announced that they had decided to award the prize to the parents of the girl who had initially discovered the cup.[30]

[edit] Community
Iced Cappuccino Billboard, Edmonton
Iced Cappuccino Billboard, Edmonton

The store also promotes itself through community support and the "Tim Horton Children's Foundation." Founded by Ron Joyce, the Foundation sponsors many thousands of underprivileged children from Canada and the United States to go to one of six high-class summer camps located in Parry Sound, ON; Tatamagouche, NS; Kananaskis, AB; Quyon, QC; Campbellsville, KY; and St. George, ON.[citation needed]

The foundation's highest-profile fundraiser is Camp Day, which is held annually on the Wednesday of the first full week in June. All proceeds from coffee sales at most Tim Hortons locations, as well as proceeds from related activities held that day, are donated to the foundation. Small stores located in Esso Service Stations do not donate coffee proceeds on Camp Day.[citation needed]
A Timbits hockey player, from Niagara Falls
A Timbits hockey player, from Niagara Falls

Mr. Joyce's dedication and commitment to the Tim Horton Children's Foundation earned him the Gary Wright Humanitarian Award in 1991, presented periodically in recognition of the outstanding contributions to the betterment of community life throughout Canada.[citation needed] In recognition primarily for his work with the Foundation, he received an appointment to the Order of Canada, with the official presentation taking place on October 21, 1992, in Ottawa.[citation needed]

Tim Hortons also sponsors the Timbits Minor Sports Program, a community program for local sports teams involving children aged four to eight years.[citation needed] The program places an emphasis on learning the sport and building friendships among the participants, as reflected in the program's advertising tagline--"The First Goal is Having Fun."

[edit] A Canadian cultural fixture

The ubiquity of Tim Hortons, through both effective marketing and the wide expansion of its outlets, makes it a prominent feature of Canadian life. Tim Hortons' prevalence in the coffee and doughnut market has led to its branding as a Canadian cultural icon, and the media routinely refer to its iconic status.[32] A series of Tim's television commercials promotes this idea by showing vignettes of Canadians abroad and their homesickness for Tim Hortons.
A smaller Tim Hortons location, with a focus on drive-through
A smaller Tim Hortons location, with a focus on drive-through

Noted Canadian author Pierre Berton once wrote: "In so many ways the story of Tim Hortons is the essential Canadian story. It is a story of success and tragedy, of big dreams and small towns, of old-fashioned values and tough-fisted business, of hard work and of hockey."[33]

Film director Kevin Smith name-drops Tim Hortons several times during a portion of his DVD An Evening with Kevin Smith 2: Evening Harder which was taped at a college "Q&A" appearance in Toronto, Ontario. At one point, a fan comes up onto the stage while Smith is speaking, and brings him a few bags of Timbits.

Some commentators have bemoaned the rise of Tim Hortons as a national symbol. Rudyard Griffiths, director of The Dominion Institute, wrote in the Toronto Star in July 2006 that the ascension of the chain to the status of cultural icon was a "worrying sign" for Canadian nationalism, adding: "Surely Canada can come up with a better moniker than the Timbit Nation."[34]

A Canadian term used at Tim Hortons outlets is "double-double," which indicates a coffee with two creams and two sugars. It was added to the second edition of the Canadian Oxford Dictionary on August 10, 2004."[35]

Store #603, the most northern store, in Yellowknife Northwest Territories, recently earned the honor of top sales in the chain for 2007-2008. According to co-owner Greg Barton, the store handles around 2900 Yellowknifers per day. [36]

Québec rock duo Tracteur Jack has released a song entitled "Tim Horton's", in honor of their favorite song-writing location. [37]

[edit] Criticism

David Swick reported in the Halifax Daily News on September 19, 2003, that Tim Horton's donuts were to be remotely factory-fried and shipped, frozen, to Tim Horton's outlets in Atlantic Canada, where they would then be reheated at the push of a button. This appears to be in contradiction to Tim Horton's famous 'Always Fresh' slogan.[38]

In September 2006, Tim Hortons courted controversy by mandating that employees were not to wear red as part of the Red Fridays campaign by families of the military to show support for Canadian troops. Within a few hours, Tim Hortons partially reversed its position and has allowed staff in Ontario stores to wear red ribbons or pins to show support for the wear red on Fridays campaign.[39]

Although litter is not a problem caused by Tim Horton's, it appears to be a problem wherever a franchise is opened up. Disposable cups produced by the company are one of the most common litter items in Canada. Company spokespersons claim that irresponsible customers are the problem, not Tim Horton's. Yet their cups show up as litter in direct proportion to the number of Tim Horton's outlets nearby.[40]

"Tim Horton's does not sell organic coffee, does not sell Fair Trade coffee, and does not disclose the source of its green beans" as quoted from weblog Coffee and Conversation which references Tim Horton's own website[41]. Tim Horton's response is that they have created a program called the Sustainable Coffee Partnership where they assist coffee producers to diversify their crops and emphasize "the need to respect and protect the environment."[42]

Company Management has come under scrutiny and bad press for the recent firing and rehiring of a woman who gave away a 16-cent Timbit.[43]

[edit] Images

Tim Hortons Way, Hamilton, Ontario


Tim Horton's plaque, 1st store, Hamilton


Tim Horton's sign, 1st store


Display case, Tim Horton's, 1st store

[edit] References

Good Samaratian's deed TheStar.com | GTA | Tim Hortons in a new PR jam

[edit] External links
Wikimedia Commons has media related to:
Tim Hortons

* Tim Hortons official site
* Tim Hortons official history
* 15 Million Canadians
* [http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/media_archive/jun-7-2007_c.html HamiltonSpectator.com

Visits Store #1 on Camp Day 2007]

[hide]
v &#8226; d &#8226; e
S&P/TSX 60 companies of Canada (April 2008)

Aeroplan Income Fund · Agnico-Eagle Mines · Agrium · Banque de Montréal · Bank of Nova Scotia · Barrick Gold Corporation · BCE · Biovail Corporation · Bombardier · Brookfield Asset Management Inc. · Cameco · Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce · Canadien National · Canadian Natural Resources · Canadian Oil Sands Trust · Canadian Pacific Railway Ltd. · Canadian Tire · Enbridge · EnCana Corporation · Enerplus Resources Fund · First Quantum Minerals Ltd. · Fording Canadian Coal Trust · Gildan Activewear Inc. · Goldcorp Inc. · Husky Energy · Imperial Oil · Inmet Mining Corporation · Kinross Gold · Loblaw Companies · Lundin Mining Corporation · Magna International · Manulife Financial · MDS Inc. · National Bank of Canada · Nexen · Nortel · NOVA Chemicals Corporation · Penn West Energy Trust · Petro-Canada · Potash Corporation of Saskatchewan · Research In Motion · Rogers Communications Inc. · Royal Bank of Canada · Shaw Communications Inc. · Shoppers Drug Mart · SNC Lavalin Inc. · Sun Life Financial Inc. · Suncor Energy · Talisman Energy Inc. · Teck Cominco Ltd. · TELUS · Thomson Reuters Corporation · Tim Hortons Inc. · Toronto-Dominion Bank · TransAlta Corporation · TransCanada Corporation · Uranium One Inc. · George Weston Limited · Yamana Gold Inc. · Yellow Pages Income Fund ·
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Hortons"
Categories: Companies listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange | Companies listed on the New York Stock Exchange | S&P/TSX 60 Index | Bakery/café restaurants | Canadian brands | Canadian culture | Coffee houses | Companies established in 1964 | Doughnut shops | Fast-food chains of Canada | Fast-food chains of the United States | Fast-food franchises | History of Hamilton, Ontario | Restaurants in the United States | Wendy's International
Hidden categories: All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* Deutsch
* Español
* Français
* Nederlands
* &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 23 May 2008, at 18:11.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy
* About Wikipedia
* Disclaimers


----------



## giannifive

Narcolepsy
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
&#8226; Learn more about using Wikipedia for research &#8226;
Jump to: navigation, search
For other uses, see Narcolepsy (disambiguation).
This article needs additional citations for verification.
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (January 2008)
Narcolepsy
Classification and external resources
ICD-10 G47.4
ICD-9 347
OMIM 161400
DiseasesDB 8801
eMedicine neuro/522 
MeSH D009290

Narcolepsy is a neurological condition most characterized by Excessive Daytime Sleepiness (EDS). A narcoleptic will most likely experience disturbed nocturnal sleep, which is often confused with insomnia, and disorder of REM or rapid eye movement sleep. It is one of the dyssomnias. A narcoleptic may also fall asleep at any random time.

The term narcolepsy derives from the French word narcolepsie created in 1880 by the French physician Jean-Baptiste-Édouard Gélineau (1859-1928) by combining the Greek narke numbness, stupor and lepsis attack, seizure.[1]
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Symptoms
* 2 Causes
* 3 Epidemiology
* 4 Diagnosis
* 5 Treatment
* 6 Coping with narcolepsy
* 7 Narcolepsy in popular culture
* 8 See also
* 9 References
* 10 Sources
* 11 External links

[edit] Symptoms

The main characteristic of narcolepsy is excessive daytime sleepiness (EDS), even after adequate night time sleep. A person with narcolepsy is likely to become drowsy or to fall asleep, often at inappropriate times and places. Daytime naps may occur without warning and may be physically irresistible. These naps can occur several times a day. They are typically refreshing, but only for a few hours. Drowsiness may persist for prolonged periods of time. In addition, night time sleep may be fragmented with frequent awakenings.

Four other "classic" symptoms of narcolepsy, which may not occur in all patients, are cataplexy, sleep paralysis, hypnogogic hallucinations, and automatic behavior. Cataplexy is an episodic condition featuring loss of muscle function, ranging from slight weakness (such as limpness at the neck or knees, sagging facial muscles, or inability to speak clearly) to complete body collapse. Episodes may be triggered by sudden emotional reactions such as laughter, anger, surprise, or fear, and may last from a few seconds to several minutes. The person remains conscious throughout the episode. Sleep paralysis is the temporary inability to talk or move when waking (or less often, falling asleep). It may last a few seconds to minutes. This is often frightening but is not dangerous. Hypnagogic hallucinations are vivid, often frightening, dreamlike experiences that occur while dozing, falling asleep and/or while awakening. Automatic behavior means that a person continues to function (talking, putting things away, etc.) during sleep episodes, but awakens with no memory of performing such activities. It is estimated that up to 40 percent of people with narcolepsy experience automatic behavior during sleep episodes. , sleep paralysis, and hypnagogic hallucinations also occur in people who do not have narcolepsy, more frequently in people who are suffering from extreme lack of sleep. Cataplexy is generally considered to be unique to narcolepsy and is analogous to sleep paralysis in that the usually protective paralysis mechanism occurring during sleep is inappropriately activated. The opposite of this situation (failure to activate this protective paralysis) occurs in rapid eye movement behavior disorder.

In most cases, the first symptom of narcolepsy to appear is excessive and overwhelming daytime sleepiness. The other symptoms may begin alone or in combination months or years after the onset of the daytime naps. There are wide variations in the development, severity, and order of appearance of cataplexy, sleep paralysis, and hypnagogic hallucinations in individuals. Only about 20 to 25 percent of people with narcolepsy experience all four symptoms. The excessive daytime sleepiness generally persists throughout life, but sleep paralysis and hypnagogic hallucinations may not.

Although these are the common symptoms of narcolepsy, many (although less than 40% of people with narcolepsy)[citation needed] also suffer from insomnia for extended periods of time.

The symptoms of narcolepsy, especially the excessive daytime sleepiness and cataplexy, often become severe enough to cause serious problems in a person's social, personal, and professional life.

Normally, when an individual is awake, brain waves show a regular rhythm. When a person first falls asleep, the brain waves become slower and less regular. This sleep state is called non-rapid eye movement (NREM) sleep. After about an hour and a half of NREM sleep, the brain waves begin to show a more active pattern again. This sleep state, called REM sleep (rapid eye movement sleep), is when most remembered dreaming occurs. Associated with the EEG-observed waves during REM sleep, muscle atonia is present (called REM atonia).

In narcolepsy, the order and length of NREM and REM sleep periods are disturbed, with REM sleep occurring at sleep onset instead of after a period of NREM sleep. Thus, narcolepsy is a disorder in which REM sleep appears at an abnormal time. Also, some of the aspects of REM sleep that normally occur only during sleep &#8212; lack of muscular control, sleep paralysis, and vivid dreams &#8212; occur at other times in people with narcolepsy. For example, the lack of muscular control can occur during wakefulness in a cataplexy episode; it is said that there is intrusion of REM atonia during wakefulness. Sleep paralysis and vivid dreams can occur while falling asleep or waking up. Simply put, the brain does not pass through the normal stages of dozing and deep sleep but goes directly into (and out of) rapid eye movement (REM) sleep. This has several consequences:

* Night time sleep does not include as much deep sleep, so the brain tries to "catch up" during the day, hence EDS.
* People with narcolepsy may visibly fall asleep at unpredicted moments (such motions as head bobbing are common).
* People with narcolepsy fall quickly into what appears to be very deep sleep.
* They wake up suddenly and can be disoriented when they do (dizziness is a common occurrence).
* They have very vivid dreams, which they often remember in great detail.
* People with narcolepsy may dream even when they only fall asleep for a few seconds.

[edit] Causes

While the cause of narcolepsy has not yet been determined, scientists have discovered conditions that may increase an individual's risk of having the disorder. Specifically, there appears to be a strong link between narcoleptic individuals and certain genetic conditions. One factor that may predispose an individual to narcolepsy involves an area of Chromosome 6 known as the HLA complex. There appears to be a correlation between narcoleptic individuals and certain variations in HLA genes, although it is not required for the condition to occur.

Certain variations in the HLA complex are thought to increase the risk of an auto-immune response to protein-producing neurons in the brain. The protein produced, called hypocretin or orexin, is responsible for controlling appetite and sleep patterns. Individuals with narcolepsy often have reduced numbers of these protein-producing neurons in their brains.

The neural control of normal sleep states and the relationship to narcolepsy are only partially understood. In humans, narcoleptic sleep is characterized by a tendency to go abruptly from a waking state to REM sleep with little or no intervening non-REM sleep. The changes in the motor and proprioceptive systems during REM sleep have been studied in both human and animal models. During normal REM sleep, spinal and brainstem alpha motor neuron depolarization produces almost complete atonia of skeletal muscles via an inhibitory descending reticulospinal pathway. Acetylcholine may be one of the neurotransmitters involved in this pathway. In narcolepsy, the reflex inhibition of the motor system seen in cataplexy is believed identical to that seen in normal REM sleep.[citation needed]

In 2004 researchers in Australia induced narcolepsy-like symptoms in mice by injecting them with antibodies from narcoleptic humans. The research has been published in the Lancet providing strong evidence suggesting that some cases of narcolepsy might be caused by autoimmune disease.[2]

Narcolepsy is strongly associated with HLA DQB1*0602 genotype.[3] There is also an association with HLA DR2 and HLA DQ1. This may represent linkage disequilibrium.

Despite the experimental evidence in human narcolepsy that there may be an inherited basis for at least some forms of narcolepsy, the mode of inheritance remains unknown.

Some cases are associated with genetic diseases such as Niemann-Pick disease[4] or Prader-Willi syndrome[5].

[edit] Epidemiology
This section needs additional citations for verification.
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (March 2007)

It is estimated that as many as 3 million people worldwide are affected by narcolepsy. In the United States, it is estimated that this condition afflicts as many as 200,000 Americans[citation needed], but fewer than 50,000 are diagnosed. It is as widespread as Parkinson's disease or multiple sclerosis and more prevalent than cystic fibrosis, but it is less well known. Narcolepsy is often mistaken for depression, epilepsy, or the side effects of medications. It can also be mistaken for poor sleeping habits, recreational drug use, or laziness.

Narcolepsy can occur in both men and women at any age, although its symptoms are usually first noticed in teenagers or young adults. There is strong evidence that narcolepsy may run in families; 8 to 12 percent of people with narcolepsy have a close relative with this neurologic disorder.

Narcolepsy has its typical onset in adolescence and young adulthood. There is an average 15-year delay between onset and correct diagnosis which may contribute substantially to the disabling features of the disorder. Cognitive, educational, occupational, and psychosocial problems associated with the excessive daytime sleepiness of narcolepsy have been documented. For these to occur in the crucial teen years when education, development of self-image, and development of occupational choice are taking place is especially damaging. While cognitive impairment does occur, it may only be a reflection of the excessive daytime somnolence.

The prevalence of narcolepsy is about 1 per 2,000 persons[6]. It is a reason for patient visits to sleep disorder centers, and with its onset in adolescence, it is also a major cause of learning difficulty and absenteeism from school. Normal teenagers often already experience excessive daytime sleepiness because of a maturational increase in physiological sleep tendency accentuated by multiple educational and social pressures; this may be disabling with the addition of narcolepsy symptoms in susceptible teenagers. In clinical practice, the differentiation between narcolepsy and other conditions characterized by excessive somnolence may be difficult. Treatment options are currently limited. There is a paucity in the literature of controlled double-blind studies of possible effective drugs or other forms of therapy. Mechanisms of action of some of the few available therapeutic agents have been explored but detailed studies of mechanisms of action are needed before new classes of therapeutic agents can be developed.

Narcolepsy is an underdiagnosed condition in the general population. This is partly because its severity varies from obvious to barely noticeable. Some people with narcolepsy do not suffer from loss of muscle control. Others may only feel sleepy in the evenings.

[edit] Diagnosis

Diagnosis is relatively easy when all the symptoms of narcolepsy are present. But if the sleep attacks are isolated and cataplexy is mild or absent, diagnosis is more difficult. It is also possible for cataplexy to occur in isolation.

Two tests that are commonly used in diagnosing narcolepsy are the polysomnogram and the multiple sleep latency test (MSLT). These tests are usually performed by a sleep specialist. The polysomnogram involves continuous recording of sleep brain waves and a number of nerve and muscle functions during nighttime sleep. When tested, people with narcolepsy fall asleep rapidly, enter REM sleep early, and may awaken often during the night. The polysomnogram also helps to detect other possible sleep disorders that could cause daytime sleepiness.

For the multiple sleep latency test, a person is given a chance to sleep every 2 hours during normal wake times. Observations are made of the time taken to reach various stages of sleep (sleep onset latency). This test measures the degree of daytime sleepiness and also detects how soon REM sleep begins. Again, people with narcolepsy fall asleep rapidly and enter REM sleep early.

[edit] Treatment

The drowsiness is normally treated using amphetamine-like stimulants such as methylphenidate, racemic amphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and methamphetamine, or modafinil, a new stimulant with a different pharmacologic mechanism. In Fall 2007 an alert for severe adverse reactions to modafinil was issued by the FDA [1].

Other medications used are codeine[7] and selegiline. Another drug that is used is atomoxetine[8] (Strattera), a non-stimulant and Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (NRI), that has little or no abuse potential[9]. In many cases, planned regular short naps can reduce the need for pharmacological treatment of the EDS to a low or non-existent level. Cataplexy is frequently treated with tricyclic antidepressants such as clomipramine, imipramine, or protriptyline. Venlafaxine, a newer antidepressant which blocks the reuptake of serotonin and norepinephrine, has shown usefulness in managing symptoms of cataplexy. Gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB), a medication recently approved by the US Food and Drug Administration, is the only medication specifically indicated for cataplexy. Gamma-hydroxybutyrate has also been shown to reduce symptoms of EDS associated with narcolepsy. While the exact mechanism of action is unknown, GHB is thought to improve the quality of nocturnal sleep.

Treatment is tailored to the individual based on symptoms and therapeutic response. The time required to achieve optimal control of symptoms is highly variable, and may take several months or longer. Medication adjustments are also frequently necessary, and complete control of symptoms is seldom possible. While oral medications are the mainstay of formal narcolepsy treatment, lifestyle changes are also important. The main treatment of excessive daytime sleepiness in narcolepsy is with a group of drugs called central nervous system stimulants. For cataplexy and other REM-sleep symptoms, antidepressant medications and other drugs that suppress REM sleep are prescribed.

In addition to drug therapy, an important part of treatment is scheduling short naps (10 to 15 minutes) two to three times per day to help control excessive daytime sleepiness and help the person stay as alert as possible. Daytime naps are not a replacement for nighttime sleep.

Ongoing communication between the health care provider, patient, and the patient's family members is important for optimal management of narcolepsy.

Finally, a recent study reported that transplantation of hypocretin neurons into the pontine reticular formation in rats is feasible, indicating the development of alternative therapeutic strategies in addition to pharmacological interventions [10]

[edit] Coping with narcolepsy

Learning as much about narcolepsy as possible and finding a support system can help patients and families deal with the practical and emotional effects of the disorder, possible occupational limitations, and situations that might cause injury. A variety of educational and other materials are available from sleep medicine or narcolepsy organizations.

Support groups exist to help persons with narcolepsy and their families.

To imagine what a person with narcolepsy copes with daily, keep in mind that while many are not sleep-deprived (in the classical sense), a major symptom of narcolepsy is akin to sleep deprivation in a normal person; as a normal person, imagine going years functioning off just 3-4 hours of sleep per night. While lifestyle changes and drug therapy can help largely mitigate many symptoms of narcolepsy, there currently exists no complete and permanent solution, therefore patience, empathy and self-education are excellent coping tools.

Individuals with narcolepsy, their families, friends, and potential employers should know that:

* Narcolepsy is a life-long condition that may require continuous medication.
* Although there is no cure for narcolepsy at present, several medications can help reduce its symptoms.
* People with narcolepsy can lead productive lives with proper medical care and lifestyle changes.
* A major physiological and physical effect of narcolepsy is roughly akin to the effects of sleep deprivation; such effects can often be controlled and minimized through a combination of lifestyle changes and drug therapy.
* Individuals with narcolepsy should avoid jobs that require driving long distances or handling hazardous equipment or that require alertness for lengthy periods (especially where the consequences of falling asleep are dangerous to themselves or others).
* Parents, teachers, spouses, and employers should be aware of the symptoms of narcolepsy. This will help them avoid the mistake of confusing the person's behavior with laziness, hostility, rejection, or lack of interest and motivation. It will also help them provide essential support and cooperation.
* Employers can promote better working opportunities for individuals with narcolepsy by permitting special work schedules and nap breaks.

Doctors generally agree that lifestyle changes can be very helpful to those suffering with narcolepsy. Suggested self-care tips, from the National Sleep Foundation, University at Buffalo, and Mayo Clinic, include:

* Take several short daily naps (10-15 minutes) to combat excessive sleepiness and sleep attacks.
* Develop a routine sleep schedule &#8211; try to go to sleep and awaken at the same time every day.
* Alert your employers, co-workers and friends in the hope that others will accommodate your condition and help when needed.
* Do not drive or operate dangerous equipment if you are sleepy. Take a nap before driving if possible. Consider taking a break for a nap during a long driving trip.
* Join a support group.
* Break up larger tasks into small pieces and focusing on one small thing at a time.
* Take several short walks during the day.
* Carry a tape recorder, if possible, to record important conversations and meetings.

[edit] Narcolepsy in popular culture
Trivia sections are discouraged under Wikipedia guidelines.
The article could be improved by integrating relevant items and removing inappropriate ones.

Narcolepsy has been used by some as a form of humor. Depictions of the disorder can range greatly in accuracy.

* Tom Lovett, a normal teenage boy turned sleeper agent suffers from narcolepsy in Thomas E Sniegoski's "The Sleeper Conspiracy" book series.
* French movie Narco portrays the disease.
* The band Third Eye Blind wrote a song called Narcolepsy, describing the narcoleptic narrator's uncontrollable nightmares and sleep paralysis.
* In the episode "Best Man for the GOB" of Arrested Development, George Sr. hires a narcoleptic stripper in order to convince his accountant Ira Gilligan that he has killed the stripper in order to get him to leave town.
* Edward Norton's character in the film Fight Club mentions the scare of the disorder to his doctor, where his doctor tells him he needs natural sleep.
* The lead character in Gus Van Sant's moving hustler drama My Own Private Idaho, played by River Phoenix, has narcolepsy. A dictionary definition of the condition is presented in the opening sequence. The acceptance and support he receives through these episodes by Keanu Reeves' character illustrates their humanity and counterpoints their dehumanizing work.
* In the movie Rat Race, one of the main characters (Enrico Pollini, played by Rowan Atkinson) has narcolepsy as well as being very eccentric. This portrayal has been criticized for its accuracy and sensitivity of the disorder.
* In the movie Moulin Rouge!, the Argentinian has narcolepsy and falls through Christian's roof. This is how he is introduced to the Bohemians that will later take him to the Moulin Rouge[11]
* In the movie Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo, a woman with narcolepsy was shown as the cause of several slap-stick accidents.
* Singer and pianist Ben Folds wrote and performed a song called Narcolepsy. The song was a metaphor for people's tendency to be emotionally numb during large life events. [12]
* In the anime movie The Place Promised In Our Early Days, the female lead develops narcolepsy and eventually sleeps for a few years at a time, having dreams of a parallel world.
* In the anime and manga One Piece, Portgas D. Ace, Monkey D. Luffy and Monkey D. Garp are all narcoleptic, falling asleep during meals or fights. Luffy even learned how to eat while sleeping because he doesn't like to miss the meals when he is sleeping.
* In the anime La Corda D'oro Keiichi Shimizu, who plays the cello, demonstrates many symptoms of narcolepsy, including falling asleep as well as automatic behaviour
* In the visual novel Little Busters!, the main character Riki is narcoleptic.
* The band Placebo wrote a song called "Narcoleptic", on their album Black Market Music.
* In the video game Destroy All Humans!, the scientist Sleepy Ernst has narcolepsy, constantly sleeping under a tree, which leaves him open to be killed by Crypto.
* The West Chester punk outfit Plow United's third and final full length album was entitled Narcolepsy.
* A recurring guest character on The Sopranos was Aaron Arkaway, a devout fundamentalist Christian who has narcolepsy. He was dating Janice Soprano, who explained to her bemused family (when Aaron fell asleep at the dinner table) that "narcolepsy is an AMA-recognized dyssomnia."
* In Shrek the Third, Sleeping Beauty has narcolepsy, hence her name. She is often found dozing off or waking with a start.
* The name of Australian band The Sleepy Jackson was inspired by a former drummer who has narcolepsy.
* In the group, The Wiggles, the character Jeff possibly has narcolepsy as he sleeps far too much causing the others to constantly use the phrase, "Wake up, Jeff!"
* The MV My Angel by Korean duo Fly to the Sky features a man with narcolepsy and his girlfriend. In this MV narcolepsy plays a big part, causing the man to miss his job interview and fall off a high platform in a construction site. His girlfriend ends up dieing due to him falling asleep on the motorcycle while bringing her to the hosipital after she falls off a ladder.
* In Ruby Gloom, Misery's cousin Malaise from the episode "Misery Loves Company" suffers from narcolepsy, causing her to fall asleep in the most untimely situations throughout the episode.
* In the song Girls, Girls, Girls, Jay-Z mentions "Mami's a narcolyptic, always sleepin on Hov".

[edit] See also

* Cataplexy
* Dyssomnia
* Orexin
* Microsleep
* List of people with narcolepsy

[edit] References

1. ^ Entry Narcolepsy. in the Online Etymology Dictionary. Douglas Harper, Historian. 18 Sep 2007.
2. ^ BBC News article.
3. ^ Maret, S; Tafti M (November 2005). "Genetics of narcolepsy and other major sleep disorders". Swiss Medical Weekly 135 (45-46): 662&#8211;665. EMH Swiss Medical Publishers Ltd.. PMID 16453205. Retrieved on 2008-03-07. 
4. ^ Sleep disturbances and hypocretin deficiency in Niemann-Pick disease type C.
5. ^ Hypersomnia in the Prader Willi syndrome.
6. ^ Symptomatic narcolepsy, cataplexy and hypersomnia, and their implications in the hypothalamic hypocretin/orexin system.
7. ^ Codeine treatment.
8. ^ Stanford Center for Narcolepsy article.
9. ^ Curtin University of Technology Article.
10. ^ Arias-Carrión O, Murillo-Rodriguez E, Xu M et al (2004). "Transplantation of hypocretin neurons into the pontine reticular formation: preliminary results". Sleep 27 (8): 1465-1470. PMID: 15683135. 
11. ^ christian explains in the movie "Unfortunately, the unconscious Argentinean suffered from a sickness called Narcolepsy" Moulin Rouge- Script
12. ^ Ben Folds Song Explanations B E N F O L D S F I V E

[edit] Sources

* Mitler, M M (June 1991). "Relative Efficacy of Drugs for the treatment of Sleepiness in Narcolepsy". Sleep 14 (3): 218. 
* Mayer, G (August 1995). "Selegiline Treatment in Narcolepsy". Clinical Neuropharmacology 18 (4): 306. 
* Chabas, D (October 2003). "The Genetics of Narcolepsy". Annual Review of Genomics & Human Genetics 4: 459. 
* Smith, et al., A J (June 2004). "A functional autoantibody in narcolepsy". Lancet: 2122 &#8211; 2124. 

[edit] External links

* Stanford University: Center for Narcolepsy
* Narcolepsy Network Organization
* Narcolepsy Fact Sheet: National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke
* http://www.narcolepsy.org.uk/index_html
* Read about Narcolepsy in the Sleeptionary
* What is Narcolepsy
* Narcolepsy: Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis and Treatment
* Narcolepsy & Cataplexy videos and case study
* Cell therapy to treat narcolepsy
* [2]

[show]
v &#8226; d &#8226; e
Pathology of the nervous system, primarily CNS (G00-G47, 320-349)
Inflammatory diseases
of the CNS 
Meningitis (Arachnoiditis) - Encephalitis - Myelitis - Encephalomyelitis (Acute disseminated) - Tropical spastic paraparesis
Systemic atrophies
primarily affecting the CNS 
Huntington's

Spinocerebellar ataxia (Friedreich's ataxia, Ataxia telangiectasia, Hereditary spastic paraplegia)
Spinal muscular atrophy: Werdnig-Hoffman - Kugelberg-Welander - Fazio Londe - MND (ALS, PMA, PBP, PP, PLS)
Extrapyramidal and
movement disorders 
Parkinson's disease - Neuroleptic malignant syndrome - Postencephalitic parkinsonism - Pantothenate kinase-associated neurodegeneration - Progressive supranuclear palsy - Striatonigral degeneration

Dystonia/Dyskinesia (Spasmodic torticollis, Meige's, Blepharospasm)

Essential tremor - Myoclonus - Lafora
Chorea (Choreoathetosis) - Restless legs - Stiff person
Other degenerative /
demyelinating diseases 
Alzheimer's - Pick's - Alpers' - Dementia with Lewy bodies - Leigh's
demyelinating: Multiple sclerosis - Devic's - Central pontine myelinolysis - Transverse myelitis - CAMFAK syndrome
Seizure/epilepsy 
Focal (Simple partial, Complex partial) - Generalised (Tonic-clonic, Absence, Atonic, Benign familial neonatal)
Lennox-Gastaut - West - Epilepsia partialis continua - Status epilepticus (Complex partial status epilepticus)
Headache 
Migraine (Familial hemiplegic) - Cluster - Vascular - Tension
Vascular 
Transient ischemic attack (Amaurosis fugax, Transient global amnesia)
Cerebrovascular disease (MCA, ACA, PCA, Foville's, Millard-Gubler, Lateral medullary, Weber's, Lacunar stroke)
Sleep disorders 
Insomnia - Hypersomnia - Sleep apnea (Ondine's curse) - Narcolepsy - Cataplexy - Kleine-Levin - Circadian rhythm sleep - Delayed sleep phase - Advanced sleep phase
Other 
Intracranial hypertension: Hydrocephalus (Normal pressure) - Idiopathic intracranial hypertension
Encephalopathy - Brain herniation - Cerebral edema - Reye's - Syringomyelia - Syringobulbia - Spinal cord compression
[show]
v &#8226; d &#8226; e
Sleep
Sleep stages 
Rapid eye movement sleep · Non-rapid eye movement sleep · Slow-wave sleep · Beta wave sleep · Delta wave sleep · Gamma wave sleep · Theta wave sleep
Sleep disorders 
Advanced sleep phase syndrome · Automatic behavior · Circadian rhythm sleep disorder · Delayed sleep phase syndrome · Dyssomnia · Excessive daytime sleepiness · Hypersomnia · Insomnia · Narcolepsy · Night terror · Nocturia · Nocturnal myoclonus · Non-24-hour sleep-wake syndrome · Ondine's curse · Parasomnia · Sleep apnea · Sleep deprivation · Sleepeating · Sleeping sickness · Sleeptalking · Sleepwalking
Benign phenomena 
Dream · Nightmare · Exploding head syndrome · Lucid dream · False awakening · Sleep paralysis · Hypnagogia · Hypnic jerk · Nocturnal emission · Somnolence · Dream worlds
Bedding 
Pillow · Sheet · Duvet · Blanket · Quilt · Sleeping bag
Nightwear 
Babydoll · Blanket sleeper · Chemise · Negligee · Nightgown · Nightshirt · Nightcap · Peignoir · Pajamas · Slip nightgown
Related topics 
Bed (Bunk bed, Four poster bed, Futon, Hammock, Mattress) · Bed bug · Bedroom · Bedtime · Bedtime toy · Bedtime story · Chronotype · Jet lag · Lullaby · Polyphasic sleep · Power nap · Siesta · Sleep and learning · Sleep debt · Sleep inertia · Sleepover · Snoring · Sexual intercourse · Sleep and creativity
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcolepsy"
Categories: Sleep | Sleep disorders
Hidden categories: Articles needing additional references from January 2008 | All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since March 2008 | Articles with unsourced statements since February 2007 | Articles needing additional references from March 2007 | Articles with unsourced statements since March 2007 | Articles with trivia sections from January 2008
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* Afrikaans
* Català
* Dansk
* Deutsch
* &#917;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#940;
* Español
* Eesti
* &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1740;
* Suomi
* Français
* &#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514;
* Íslenska
* Italiano
* &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
* &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;
* Nederlands
* &#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236;
* Polski
* Português
* &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;
* Simple English
* Sloven&#269;ina
* Svenska
* Türkçe
* &#20013;&#25991;

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 22 May 2008, at 20:50.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy
* About Wikipedia
* Disclaimers


----------



## giannifive

Narcolepsy
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 Learn more about using Wikipedia for research 
Jump to: navigation, search
For other uses, see Narcolepsy (disambiguation).
This article needs additional citations for verification.
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (January 2008)
Narcolepsy
Classification and external resources
ICD-10 G47.4
ICD-9 347
OMIM 161400
DiseasesDB 8801
eMedicine neuro/522 
MeSH D009290

Narcolepsy is a neurological condition most characterized by Excessive Daytime Sleepiness (EDS). A narcoleptic will most likely experience disturbed nocturnal sleep, which is often confused with insomnia, and disorder of REM or rapid eye movement sleep. It is one of the dyssomnias. A narcoleptic may also fall asleep at any random time.

The term narcolepsy derives from the French word narcolepsie created in 1880 by the French physician Jean-Baptiste-Édouard Gélineau (1859-1928) by combining the Greek narke numbness, stupor and lepsis attack, seizure.[1]
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Symptoms
* 2 Causes
* 3 Epidemiology
* 4 Diagnosis
* 5 Treatment
* 6 Coping with narcolepsy
* 7 Narcolepsy in popular culture
* 8 See also
* 9 References
* 10 Sources
* 11 External links

[edit] Symptoms

The main characteristic of narcolepsy is excessive daytime sleepiness (EDS), even after adequate night time sleep. A person with narcolepsy is likely to become drowsy or to fall asleep, often at inappropriate times and places. Daytime naps may occur without warning and may be physically irresistible. These naps can occur several times a day. They are typically refreshing, but only for a few hours. Drowsiness may persist for prolonged periods of time. In addition, night time sleep may be fragmented with frequent awakenings.

Four other "classic" symptoms of narcolepsy, which may not occur in all patients, are cataplexy, sleep paralysis, hypnogogic hallucinations, and automatic behavior. Cataplexy is an episodic condition featuring loss of muscle function, ranging from slight weakness (such as limpness at the neck or knees, sagging facial muscles, or inability to speak clearly) to complete body collapse. Episodes may be triggered by sudden emotional reactions such as laughter, anger, surprise, or fear, and may last from a few seconds to several minutes. The person remains conscious throughout the episode. Sleep paralysis is the temporary inability to talk or move when waking (or less often, falling asleep). It may last a few seconds to minutes. This is often frightening but is not dangerous. Hypnagogic hallucinations are vivid, often frightening, dreamlike experiences that occur while dozing, falling asleep and/or while awakening. Automatic behavior means that a person continues to function (talking, putting things away, etc.) during sleep episodes, but awakens with no memory of performing such activities. It is estimated that up to 40 percent of people with narcolepsy experience automatic behavior during sleep episodes. , sleep paralysis, and hypnagogic hallucinations also occur in people who do not have narcolepsy, more frequently in people who are suffering from extreme lack of sleep. Cataplexy is generally considered to be unique to narcolepsy and is analogous to sleep paralysis in that the usually protective paralysis mechanism occurring during sleep is inappropriately activated. The opposite of this situation (failure to activate this protective paralysis) occurs in rapid eye movement behavior disorder.

In most cases, the first symptom of narcolepsy to appear is excessive and overwhelming daytime sleepiness. The other symptoms may begin alone or in combination months or years after the onset of the daytime naps. There are wide variations in the development, severity, and order of appearance of cataplexy, sleep paralysis, and hypnagogic hallucinations in individuals. Only about 20 to 25 percent of people with narcolepsy experience all four symptoms. The excessive daytime sleepiness generally persists throughout life, but sleep paralysis and hypnagogic hallucinations may not.

Although these are the common symptoms of narcolepsy, many (although less than 40% of people with narcolepsy)[citation needed] also suffer from insomnia for extended periods of time.

The symptoms of narcolepsy, especially the excessive daytime sleepiness and cataplexy, often become severe enough to cause serious problems in a person's social, personal, and professional life.

Normally, when an individual is awake, brain waves show a regular rhythm. When a person first falls asleep, the brain waves become slower and less regular. This sleep state is called non-rapid eye movement (NREM) sleep. After about an hour and a half of NREM sleep, the brain waves begin to show a more active pattern again. This sleep state, called REM sleep (rapid eye movement sleep), is when most remembered dreaming occurs. Associated with the EEG-observed waves during REM sleep, muscle atonia is present (called REM atonia).

In narcolepsy, the order and length of NREM and REM sleep periods are disturbed, with REM sleep occurring at sleep onset instead of after a period of NREM sleep. Thus, narcolepsy is a disorder in which REM sleep appears at an abnormal time. Also, some of the aspects of REM sleep that normally occur only during sleep  lack of muscular control, sleep paralysis, and vivid dreams  occur at other times in people with narcolepsy. For example, the lack of muscular control can occur during wakefulness in a cataplexy episode; it is said that there is intrusion of REM atonia during wakefulness. Sleep paralysis and vivid dreams can occur while falling asleep or waking up. Simply put, the brain does not pass through the normal stages of dozing and deep sleep but goes directly into (and out of) rapid eye movement (REM) sleep. This has several consequences:

* Night time sleep does not include as much deep sleep, so the brain tries to "catch up" during the day, hence EDS.
* People with narcolepsy may visibly fall asleep at unpredicted moments (such motions as head bobbing are common).
* People with narcolepsy fall quickly into what appears to be very deep sleep.
* They wake up suddenly and can be disoriented when they do (dizziness is a common occurrence).
* They have very vivid dreams, which they often remember in great detail.
* People with narcolepsy may dream even when they only fall asleep for a few seconds.

[edit] Causes

While the cause of narcolepsy has not yet been determined, scientists have discovered conditions that may increase an individual's risk of having the disorder. Specifically, there appears to be a strong link between narcoleptic individuals and certain genetic conditions. One factor that may predispose an individual to narcolepsy involves an area of Chromosome 6 known as the HLA complex. There appears to be a correlation between narcoleptic individuals and certain variations in HLA genes, although it is not required for the condition to occur.

Certain variations in the HLA complex are thought to increase the risk of an auto-immune response to protein-producing neurons in the brain. The protein produced, called hypocretin or orexin, is responsible for controlling appetite and sleep patterns. Individuals with narcolepsy often have reduced numbers of these protein-producing neurons in their brains.

The neural control of normal sleep states and the relationship to narcolepsy are only partially understood. In humans, narcoleptic sleep is characterized by a tendency to go abruptly from a waking state to REM sleep with little or no intervening non-REM sleep. The changes in the motor and proprioceptive systems during REM sleep have been studied in both human and animal models. During normal REM sleep, spinal and brainstem alpha motor neuron depolarization produces almost complete atonia of skeletal muscles via an inhibitory descending reticulospinal pathway. Acetylcholine may be one of the neurotransmitters involved in this pathway. In narcolepsy, the reflex inhibition of the motor system seen in cataplexy is believed identical to that seen in normal REM sleep.[citation needed]

In 2004 researchers in Australia induced narcolepsy-like symptoms in mice by injecting them with antibodies from narcoleptic humans. The research has been published in the Lancet providing strong evidence suggesting that some cases of narcolepsy might be caused by autoimmune disease.[2]

Narcolepsy is strongly associated with HLA DQB1*0602 genotype.[3] There is also an association with HLA DR2 and HLA DQ1. This may represent linkage disequilibrium.

Despite the experimental evidence in human narcolepsy that there may be an inherited basis for at least some forms of narcolepsy, the mode of inheritance remains unknown.

Some cases are associated with genetic diseases such as Niemann-Pick disease[4] or Prader-Willi syndrome[5].

[edit] Epidemiology
This section needs additional citations for verification.
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (March 2007)

It is estimated that as many as 3 million people worldwide are affected by narcolepsy. In the United States, it is estimated that this condition afflicts as many as 200,000 Americans[citation needed], but fewer than 50,000 are diagnosed. It is as widespread as Parkinson's disease or multiple sclerosis and more prevalent than cystic fibrosis, but it is less well known. Narcolepsy is often mistaken for depression, epilepsy, or the side effects of medications. It can also be mistaken for poor sleeping habits, recreational drug use, or laziness.

Narcolepsy can occur in both men and women at any age, although its symptoms are usually first noticed in teenagers or young adults. There is strong evidence that narcolepsy may run in families; 8 to 12 percent of people with narcolepsy have a close relative with this neurologic disorder.

Narcolepsy has its typical onset in adolescence and young adulthood. There is an average 15-year delay between onset and correct diagnosis which may contribute substantially to the disabling features of the disorder. Cognitive, educational, occupational, and psychosocial problems associated with the excessive daytime sleepiness of narcolepsy have been documented. For these to occur in the crucial teen years when education, development of self-image, and development of occupational choice are taking place is especially damaging. While cognitive impairment does occur, it may only be a reflection of the excessive daytime somnolence.

The prevalence of narcolepsy is about 1 per 2,000 persons[6]. It is a reason for patient visits to sleep disorder centers, and with its onset in adolescence, it is also a major cause of learning difficulty and absenteeism from school. Normal teenagers often already experience excessive daytime sleepiness because of a maturational increase in physiological sleep tendency accentuated by multiple educational and social pressures; this may be disabling with the addition of narcolepsy symptoms in susceptible teenagers. In clinical practice, the differentiation between narcolepsy and other conditions characterized by excessive somnolence may be difficult. Treatment options are currently limited. There is a paucity in the literature of controlled double-blind studies of possible effective drugs or other forms of therapy. Mechanisms of action of some of the few available therapeutic agents have been explored but detailed studies of mechanisms of action are needed before new classes of therapeutic agents can be developed.

Narcolepsy is an underdiagnosed condition in the general population. This is partly because its severity varies from obvious to barely noticeable. Some people with narcolepsy do not suffer from loss of muscle control. Others may only feel sleepy in the evenings.

[edit] Diagnosis

Diagnosis is relatively easy when all the symptoms of narcolepsy are present. But if the sleep attacks are isolated and cataplexy is mild or absent, diagnosis is more difficult. It is also possible for cataplexy to occur in isolation.

Two tests that are commonly used in diagnosing narcolepsy are the polysomnogram and the multiple sleep latency test (MSLT). These tests are usually performed by a sleep specialist. The polysomnogram involves continuous recording of sleep brain waves and a number of nerve and muscle functions during nighttime sleep. When tested, people with narcolepsy fall asleep rapidly, enter REM sleep early, and may awaken often during the night. The polysomnogram also helps to detect other possible sleep disorders that could cause daytime sleepiness.

For the multiple sleep latency test, a person is given a chance to sleep every 2 hours during normal wake times. Observations are made of the time taken to reach various stages of sleep (sleep onset latency). This test measures the degree of daytime sleepiness and also detects how soon REM sleep begins. Again, people with narcolepsy fall asleep rapidly and enter REM sleep early.

[edit] Treatment

The drowsiness is normally treated using amphetamine-like stimulants such as methylphenidate, racemic amphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and methamphetamine, or modafinil, a new stimulant with a different pharmacologic mechanism. In Fall 2007 an alert for severe adverse reactions to modafinil was issued by the FDA [1].

Other medications used are codeine[7] and selegiline. Another drug that is used is atomoxetine[8] (Strattera), a non-stimulant and Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (NRI), that has little or no abuse potential[9]. In many cases, planned regular short naps can reduce the need for pharmacological treatment of the EDS to a low or non-existent level. Cataplexy is frequently treated with tricyclic antidepressants such as clomipramine, imipramine, or protriptyline. Venlafaxine, a newer antidepressant which blocks the reuptake of serotonin and norepinephrine, has shown usefulness in managing symptoms of cataplexy. Gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB), a medication recently approved by the US Food and Drug Administration, is the only medication specifically indicated for cataplexy. Gamma-hydroxybutyrate has also been shown to reduce symptoms of EDS associated with narcolepsy. While the exact mechanism of action is unknown, GHB is thought to improve the quality of nocturnal sleep.

Treatment is tailored to the individual based on symptoms and therapeutic response. The time required to achieve optimal control of symptoms is highly variable, and may take several months or longer. Medication adjustments are also frequently necessary, and complete control of symptoms is seldom possible. While oral medications are the mainstay of formal narcolepsy treatment, lifestyle changes are also important. The main treatment of excessive daytime sleepiness in narcolepsy is with a group of drugs called central nervous system stimulants. For cataplexy and other REM-sleep symptoms, antidepressant medications and other drugs that suppress REM sleep are prescribed.

In addition to drug therapy, an important part of treatment is scheduling short naps (10 to 15 minutes) two to three times per day to help control excessive daytime sleepiness and help the person stay as alert as possible. Daytime naps are not a replacement for nighttime sleep.

Ongoing communication between the health care provider, patient, and the patient's family members is important for optimal management of narcolepsy.

Finally, a recent study reported that transplantation of hypocretin neurons into the pontine reticular formation in rats is feasible, indicating the development of alternative therapeutic strategies in addition to pharmacological interventions [10]

[edit] Coping with narcolepsy

Learning as much about narcolepsy as possible and finding a support system can help patients and families deal with the practical and emotional effects of the disorder, possible occupational limitations, and situations that might cause injury. A variety of educational and other materials are available from sleep medicine or narcolepsy organizations.

Support groups exist to help persons with narcolepsy and their families.

To imagine what a person with narcolepsy copes with daily, keep in mind that while many are not sleep-deprived (in the classical sense), a major symptom of narcolepsy is akin to sleep deprivation in a normal person; as a normal person, imagine going years functioning off just 3-4 hours of sleep per night. While lifestyle changes and drug therapy can help largely mitigate many symptoms of narcolepsy, there currently exists no complete and permanent solution, therefore patience, empathy and self-education are excellent coping tools.

Individuals with narcolepsy, their families, friends, and potential employers should know that:

* Narcolepsy is a life-long condition that may require continuous medication.
* Although there is no cure for narcolepsy at present, several medications can help reduce its symptoms.
* People with narcolepsy can lead productive lives with proper medical care and lifestyle changes.
* A major physiological and physical effect of narcolepsy is roughly akin to the effects of sleep deprivation; such effects can often be controlled and minimized through a combination of lifestyle changes and drug therapy.
* Individuals with narcolepsy should avoid jobs that require driving long distances or handling hazardous equipment or that require alertness for lengthy periods (especially where the consequences of falling asleep are dangerous to themselves or others).
* Parents, teachers, spouses, and employers should be aware of the symptoms of narcolepsy. This will help them avoid the mistake of confusing the person's behavior with laziness, hostility, rejection, or lack of interest and motivation. It will also help them provide essential support and cooperation.
* Employers can promote better working opportunities for individuals with narcolepsy by permitting special work schedules and nap breaks.

Doctors generally agree that lifestyle changes can be very helpful to those suffering with narcolepsy. Suggested self-care tips, from the National Sleep Foundation, University at Buffalo, and Mayo Clinic, include:

* Take several short daily naps (10-15 minutes) to combat excessive sleepiness and sleep attacks.
* Develop a routine sleep schedule  try to go to sleep and awaken at the same time every day.
* Alert your employers, co-workers and friends in the hope that others will accommodate your condition and help when needed.
* Do not drive or operate dangerous equipment if you are sleepy. Take a nap before driving if possible. Consider taking a break for a nap during a long driving trip.
* Join a support group.
* Break up larger tasks into small pieces and focusing on one small thing at a time.
* Take several short walks during the day.
* Carry a tape recorder, if possible, to record important conversations and meetings.

[edit] Narcolepsy in popular culture
Trivia sections are discouraged under Wikipedia guidelines.
The article could be improved by integrating relevant items and removing inappropriate ones.

Narcolepsy has been used by some as a form of humor. Depictions of the disorder can range greatly in accuracy.

* Tom Lovett, a normal teenage boy turned sleeper agent suffers from narcolepsy in Thomas E Sniegoski's "The Sleeper Conspiracy" book series.
* French movie Narco portrays the disease.
* The band Third Eye Blind wrote a song called Narcolepsy, describing the narcoleptic narrator's uncontrollable nightmares and sleep paralysis.
* In the episode "Best Man for the GOB" of Arrested Development, George Sr. hires a narcoleptic stripper in order to convince his accountant Ira Gilligan that he has killed the stripper in order to get him to leave town.
* Edward Norton's character in the film Fight Club mentions the scare of the disorder to his doctor, where his doctor tells him he needs natural sleep.
* The lead character in Gus Van Sant's moving hustler drama My Own Private Idaho, played by River Phoenix, has narcolepsy. A dictionary definition of the condition is presented in the opening sequence. The acceptance and support he receives through these episodes by Keanu Reeves' character illustrates their humanity and counterpoints their dehumanizing work.
* In the movie Rat Race, one of the main characters (Enrico Pollini, played by Rowan Atkinson) has narcolepsy as well as being very eccentric. This portrayal has been criticized for its accuracy and sensitivity of the disorder.
* In the movie Moulin Rouge!, the Argentinian has narcolepsy and falls through Christian's roof. This is how he is introduced to the Bohemians that will later take him to the Moulin Rouge[11]
* In the movie Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo, a woman with narcolepsy was shown as the cause of several slap-stick accidents.
* Singer and pianist Ben Folds wrote and performed a song called Narcolepsy. The song was a metaphor for people's tendency to be emotionally numb during large life events. [12]
* In the anime movie The Place Promised In Our Early Days, the female lead develops narcolepsy and eventually sleeps for a few years at a time, having dreams of a parallel world.
* In the anime and manga One Piece, Portgas D. Ace, Monkey D. Luffy and Monkey D. Garp are all narcoleptic, falling asleep during meals or fights. Luffy even learned how to eat while sleeping because he doesn't like to miss the meals when he is sleeping.
* In the anime La Corda D'oro Keiichi Shimizu, who plays the cello, demonstrates many symptoms of narcolepsy, including falling asleep as well as automatic behaviour
* In the visual novel Little Busters!, the main character Riki is narcoleptic.
* The band Placebo wrote a song called "Narcoleptic", on their album Black Market Music.
* In the video game Destroy All Humans!, the scientist Sleepy Ernst has narcolepsy, constantly sleeping under a tree, which leaves him open to be killed by Crypto.
* The West Chester punk outfit Plow United's third and final full length album was entitled Narcolepsy.
* A recurring guest character on The Sopranos was Aaron Arkaway, a devout fundamentalist Christian who has narcolepsy. He was dating Janice Soprano, who explained to her bemused family (when Aaron fell asleep at the dinner table) that "narcolepsy is an AMA-recognized dyssomnia."
* In Shrek the Third, Sleeping Beauty has narcolepsy, hence her name. She is often found dozing off or waking with a start.
* The name of Australian band The Sleepy Jackson was inspired by a former drummer who has narcolepsy.
* In the group, The Wiggles, the character Jeff possibly has narcolepsy as he sleeps far too much causing the others to constantly use the phrase, "Wake up, Jeff!"
* The MV My Angel by Korean duo Fly to the Sky features a man with narcolepsy and his girlfriend. In this MV narcolepsy plays a big part, causing the man to miss his job interview and fall off a high platform in a construction site. His girlfriend ends up dieing due to him falling asleep on the motorcycle while bringing her to the hosipital after she falls off a ladder.
* In Ruby Gloom, Misery's cousin Malaise from the episode "Misery Loves Company" suffers from narcolepsy, causing her to fall asleep in the most untimely situations throughout the episode.
* In the song Girls, Girls, Girls, Jay-Z mentions "Mami's a narcolyptic, always sleepin on Hov".

[edit] See also

* Cataplexy
* Dyssomnia
* Orexin
* Microsleep
* List of people with narcolepsy

[edit] References

1. ^ Entry Narcolepsy. in the Online Etymology Dictionary. Douglas Harper, Historian. 18 Sep 2007.
2. ^ BBC News article.
3. ^ Maret, S; Tafti M (November 2005). "Genetics of narcolepsy and other major sleep disorders". Swiss Medical Weekly 135 (45-46): 662665. EMH Swiss Medical Publishers Ltd.. PMID 16453205. Retrieved on 2008-03-07. 
4. ^ Sleep disturbances and hypocretin deficiency in Niemann-Pick disease type C.
5. ^ Hypersomnia in the Prader Willi syndrome.
6. ^ Symptomatic narcolepsy, cataplexy and hypersomnia, and their implications in the hypothalamic hypocretin/orexin system.
7. ^ Codeine treatment.
8. ^ Stanford Center for Narcolepsy article.
9. ^ Curtin University of Technology Article.
10. ^ Arias-Carrión O, Murillo-Rodriguez E, Xu M et al (2004). "Transplantation of hypocretin neurons into the pontine reticular formation: preliminary results". Sleep 27 (8): 1465-1470. PMID: 15683135. 
11. ^ christian explains in the movie "Unfortunately, the unconscious Argentinean suffered from a sickness called Narcolepsy" Moulin Rouge- Script
12. ^ Ben Folds Song Explanations B E N F O L D S F I V E

[edit] Sources

* Mitler, M M (June 1991). "Relative Efficacy of Drugs for the treatment of Sleepiness in Narcolepsy". Sleep 14 (3): 218. 
* Mayer, G (August 1995). "Selegiline Treatment in Narcolepsy". Clinical Neuropharmacology 18 (4): 306. 
* Chabas, D (October 2003). "The Genetics of Narcolepsy". Annual Review of Genomics & Human Genetics 4: 459. 
* Smith, et al., A J (June 2004). "A functional autoantibody in narcolepsy". Lancet: 2122  2124. 

[edit] External links

* Stanford University: Center for Narcolepsy
* Narcolepsy Network Organization
* Narcolepsy Fact Sheet: National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke
* http://www.narcolepsy.org.uk/index_html
* Read about Narcolepsy in the Sleeptionary
* What is Narcolepsy
* Narcolepsy: Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis and Treatment
* Narcolepsy & Cataplexy videos and case study
* Cell therapy to treat narcolepsy
* [2]

[show]
v  d  e
Pathology of the nervous system, primarily CNS (G00-G47, 320-349)
Inflammatory diseases
of the CNS 
Meningitis (Arachnoiditis) - Encephalitis - Myelitis - Encephalomyelitis (Acute disseminated) - Tropical spastic paraparesis
Systemic atrophies
primarily affecting the CNS 
Huntington's

Spinocerebellar ataxia (Friedreich's ataxia, Ataxia telangiectasia, Hereditary spastic paraplegia)
Spinal muscular atrophy: Werdnig-Hoffman - Kugelberg-Welander - Fazio Londe - MND (ALS, PMA, PBP, PP, PLS)
Extrapyramidal and
movement disorders 
Parkinson's disease - Neuroleptic malignant syndrome - Postencephalitic parkinsonism - Pantothenate kinase-associated neurodegeneration - Progressive supranuclear palsy - Striatonigral degeneration

Dystonia/Dyskinesia (Spasmodic torticollis, Meige's, Blepharospasm)

Essential tremor - Myoclonus - Lafora
Chorea (Choreoathetosis) - Restless legs - Stiff person
Other degenerative /
demyelinating diseases 
Alzheimer's - Pick's - Alpers' - Dementia with Lewy bodies - Leigh's
demyelinating: Multiple sclerosis - Devic's - Central pontine myelinolysis - Transverse myelitis - CAMFAK syndrome
Seizure/epilepsy 
Focal (Simple partial, Complex partial) - Generalised (Tonic-clonic, Absence, Atonic, Benign familial neonatal)
Lennox-Gastaut - West - Epilepsia partialis continua - Status epilepticus (Complex partial status epilepticus)
Headache 
Migraine (Familial hemiplegic) - Cluster - Vascular - Tension
Vascular 
Transient ischemic attack (Amaurosis fugax, Transient global amnesia)
Cerebrovascular disease (MCA, ACA, PCA, Foville's, Millard-Gubler, Lateral medullary, Weber's, Lacunar stroke)
Sleep disorders 
Insomnia - Hypersomnia - Sleep apnea (Ondine's curse) - Narcolepsy - Cataplexy - Kleine-Levin - Circadian rhythm sleep - Delayed sleep phase - Advanced sleep phase
Other 
Intracranial hypertension: Hydrocephalus (Normal pressure) - Idiopathic intracranial hypertension
Encephalopathy - Brain herniation - Cerebral edema - Reye's - Syringomyelia - Syringobulbia - Spinal cord compression
[show]
v  d  e
Sleep
Sleep stages 
Rapid eye movement sleep · Non-rapid eye movement sleep · Slow-wave sleep · Beta wave sleep · Delta wave sleep · Gamma wave sleep · Theta wave sleep
Sleep disorders 
Advanced sleep phase syndrome · Automatic behavior · Circadian rhythm sleep disorder · Delayed sleep phase syndrome · Dyssomnia · Excessive daytime sleepiness · Hypersomnia · Insomnia · Narcolepsy · Night terror · Nocturia · Nocturnal myoclonus · Non-24-hour sleep-wake syndrome · Ondine's curse · Parasomnia · Sleep apnea · Sleep deprivation · Sleepeating · Sleeping sickness · Sleeptalking · Sleepwalking
Benign phenomena 
Dream · Nightmare · Exploding head syndrome · Lucid dream · False awakening · Sleep paralysis · Hypnagogia · Hypnic jerk · Nocturnal emission · Somnolence · Dream worlds
Bedding 
Pillow · Sheet · Duvet · Blanket · Quilt · Sleeping bag
Nightwear 
Babydoll · Blanket sleeper · Chemise · Negligee · Nightgown · Nightshirt · Nightcap · Peignoir · Pajamas · Slip nightgown
Related topics 
Bed (Bunk bed, Four poster bed, Futon, Hammock, Mattress) · Bed bug · Bedroom · Bedtime · Bedtime toy · Bedtime story · Chronotype · Jet lag · Lullaby · Polyphasic sleep · Power nap · Siesta · Sleep and learning · Sleep debt · Sleep inertia · Sleepover · Snoring · Sexual intercourse · Sleep and creativity
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcolepsy"
Categories: Sleep | Sleep disorders
Hidden categories: Articles needing additional references from January 2008 | All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since March 2008 | Articles with unsourced statements since February 2007 | Articles needing additional references from March 2007 | Articles with unsourced statements since March 2007 | Articles with trivia sections from January 2008
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* Afrikaans
* Català
* Dansk
* Deutsch
* &#917;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#940;
* Español
* Eesti
* &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1740;
* Suomi
* Français
* &#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514;
* Íslenska
* Italiano
* &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
* &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;
* Nederlands
* &#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236;
* Polski
* Português
* &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;
* Simple English
* Sloven&#269;ina
* Svenska
* Türkçe
* &#20013;&#25991;

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 22 May 2008, at 20:50.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy
* About Wikipedia
* Disclaimers


----------



## giannifive

Glossolalia
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Glossalalia)
&#8226; Ten things you may not know about Wikipedia &#8226;
Jump to: navigation, search
Globe icon
The examples and perspective in this article or section may not represent a worldwide view of the subject.
Please improve this article or discuss the issue on the talk page.

Glossolalia is commonly called "speaking in tongues". For other uses of "speaking in tongues", see Speaking in Tongues (disambiguation).

"Tongues" redirects here. For the body part, see Tongue, for other uses, see Tongue (disambiguation).

Glossolalia (from Greek &#947;&#955;&#969;&#963;&#963;&#959;&#955;&#945;&#955;&#953;&#940; and that from &#947;&#955;&#8182;&#963;&#963;&#945; - glossa "tongue, language" and &#955;&#945;&#955;&#949;&#8150;&#957; (lalein) "to talk") is the vocalizing of fluent speech-like but unintelligible utterances, often as part of religious practice. Its use (including use in this article) sometimes also embraces Xenoglossy - speaking in a natural language that was previously unknown to and that is not understood by the speaker.
Look up Glossolalia in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

While occurrences of glossolalia are widespread and well documented, there is considerable discussion within religious communities (principally Christian) and elsewhere as to both its status (the extent to which glossolalic utterances can be considered to form language), and its source (whether glossolalia is a natural, supernatural, or spiritual phenomenon).

Frederic William Farrar first used the word glossolalia in 1879. [1].
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Christian practice
o 1.1 New Testament
o 1.2 Church History (A.D. 30 to 1900)
o 1.3 Outbreak of Glossolalia, 1901 to 1906
o 1.4 Contemporary Christian, 1915 to present
* 2 Other religions
* 3 Scientific perspectives
o 3.1 Linguistics
o 3.2 Psychology
o 3.3 Neuroscience
o 3.4 Literature
* 4 Biblical references
* 5 See also
* 6 References
* 7 Further reading
* 8 External links

[edit] Christian practice

In contrast to glossolalia, the Christian scriptures describe the ability to communicate to others (from other places) in languages previously not studied.

[edit] New Testament

In the New Testament, the book of Acts recounts how "tongues of fire" descended upon the heads of the Apostles, accompanied by the miraculous occurrence of speaking in languages previously unknown to them, but recognizable to others present as their own native language.

The phenomenon described in the Book of Acts (2:1-11) is variously interpreted either as religious xenoglossia, the speaking of an actual foreign language, or as the gift of interpretation being given to those present: the ability to understand the tongues (each person in his own language).

Some of the Orthodox hymns sung at the Feast of Pentecost, which commemorates this event in Acts, describe it as a reversal of what happened at the Tower of Babel as described in Genesis 11. In other words, the languages of humanity were differentiated at the Tower of Babel leading to confusion, but were reunited at Pentecost, resulting in the immediate proclamation of the Gospel to people who were gathered in Jerusalem from many different countries.

The Apostle Paul commands church brethren, "Do not forbid speaking in tongues" (1 Cor 14:39), and that he wishes those to whom he wrote "all spoke with tongues" (1 Cor 14:5). He further claims himself to speak with tongues more than all of the church at Corinth combined, though indicates more value is found in short, understandable teaching (1 Cor 14:18-19). Paul discourages simultaneous speaking in tongues in the presence of unbelievers or the unlearned; believers are to prophecy and be understood rather than speak unintelligibly. As 1 Corinthians 14:22-25 says, "Wherefore tongues are for a sign, not to them that believe, but to them that believe not: but prophesying serveth not for them that believe not, but for them which believe. If therefore the whole church be come together into one place, and all speak with tongues, and there come in those that are unlearned, or unbelievers, will they not say that ye are mad? But if all prophesy, and there come in one that believeth not, or one unlearned, he is convinced of all, he is judged of all: And thus are the secrets of his heart made manifest; and so falling down on his face he will worship God, and report that God is in you of a truth." In 1 Cor 12:7-11 and 1 Cor 12:28-30 some find that Paul indicates that not all believers speak in tongues, although some state that Paul was talking about a gift of "diverse tongues", not all tongues, as the gift of "faith" is also here mentioned, and all believers must have faith by definition. There are many that believe that all believers have the ability to speak in tongues (Mark 16:16-17) as a form of prayer, based on 1 Cor 14:14, Eph 6:18 and Jude 20. Paul also refers to the prophecy of speaking in tongues written by Isaiah (Isa 28:11-12).

Some connect this prophecy in Isaiah with Christ's promise of "rest" (Matthew 11:28-30), thereby stating that speaking in tongues was the sign of conversion, or spirit baptism. Following Christ's description of "the new birth" (John 3), that "you hear the sound" of the spirit, some state that this was the evidence to which the apostle John was referring in 1 John 4, to tell believer and unbeliever apart.

Biblical descriptions of persons actually 'speaking in tongues' occur three times in the book of Acts, the first two coupled with the phenomenon of the Baptism with the Holy Spirit, and the third with the laying on of hands by Paul the Apostle (at which time they 'received the Holy Spirit'), which imbued them with the power of the Holy Spirit.

* Acts 2:4
* Acts 10:46
* Acts 19:6

[edit] Church History (A.D. 30 to 1900)

Twentieth-century Pentecostalism was not the earliest instance of "speaking in tongues" in church history; rather, there were antecedents in several centuries of the Christian era, e.g.

* 150 AD - Justin Martyr wrote &#8220;For the prophetical gifts remain with us, even to this present time.&#8221; [2] and &#8220;Now, it is possible to see amongst us women and men who possess gifts of the Spirit of God;&#8221; [3]
* 156-172: Montanus and the women that followed him - Maximilla and Priscilla - were speaking in tongues and were trying to prove that they were true prophets. For this purpose they used a list with prophets from the times of the New Testament. But anti-montanists declared that no prophet ever had such attitude and that Montanists were moved by the spirit of deception.[4]
* 175 AD - Irenaeus in his treatise Against Heresies speaks (positively) of those in the Church "who through the Spirit speak all kinds of languages."[5]
* circa 230 AD - Novatian said, &#8220;This is He who places prophets in the Church, instructs teachers, directs tongues, gives powers and healings, does wonderful works, often discrimination of spirits, affords powers of government, suggests counsels, and orders and arranges whatever other gifts there are of charismata; and thus make the Lord&#8217;s Church everywhere, and in all, perfected and completed.&#8221; [6]
* After the 1st, or 2nd century there is no record of "speaking in tongues" in any Eastern Orthodox source.[7]
* circa 340 AD - Hilary of Poitiers wrote, &#8220;For God hath set same in the Church, first apostles&#8230;secondly prophets&#8230;thirdly teachers&#8230;next mighty works, among which are the healing of diseases&#8230; and gifts of either speaking or interpreting divers kinds of tongues. Clearly these are the Church&#8217;s agents of ministry and work of whom the body of Christ consists; and God has ordained them.&#8221; [8]
* circa 390 AD - Augustine of Hippo, in an exposition on Psalm 32, discusses a phenomenon contemporary to his time of those who "sing in jubilation", singing the praises of God not in their own language, but in a manner that "may not be confined by the limits of syllables" [9].
* 1100s - Franciscan order of monks.
* 1100s - Hildegard of Bingen is reputed to have spoken and sung in tongues. Her spiritual songs were referred to by contemporaries as "concerts in the Spirit."
* 1300s - The Moravians are referred to by detractors as having spoken in tongues. John Roche, a contemporary critic, claimed that the Moravians "commonly broke into some disconnected Jargon, which they often passed upon the vulgar, 'as the exuberant and resistless Evacuations of the Spirit'" [10].
* 1600s - The French Prophets: The Camisards also spoke sometimes in languages that were unknown: "Several persons of both Sexes," James Du Bois of Montpellier recalled, "I have heard in their Extasies pronounce certain words, which seem'd to the Standers-by, to be some Foreign Language." These utterances were sometimes accompanied by the gift of interpretation exercised, in Du Bois' experience, by the same person who had spoken in tongues. [11]
* 1600s - Early Quakers, such as Edward Burrough, make mention of tongues speaking in their meetings: "We spoke with new tongues, as the Lord gave us utterance, and His Spirit led us" [12].
* 1817 - In Germany, Gustav von Below, an aristocratic officer of the Prussian Guard, and his brothers, founded a charismatic movement based on their estates in Pomerania, which may have included speaking in tongues.
* 1800s - Edward Irving and the Catholic Apostolic Church. Edward Irving, a minister in the Church of Scotland, writes of a woman who would "speak at great length, and with superhuman strength, in an unknown tongue, to the great astonishment of all who heard, and to her own great edification and enjoyment in God" [13]. Irving further stated that "tongues are a great instrument for personal edification, however mysterious it may seem to us."
* 1800s Sidney Rigdon will have disagreements with Alexander Campbell regarding speaking in tongues. In 1830 leaves Campbell's movement and joins the Church of Christ (which will become the Latter Day Saint Tradition Churches). The Church of Christ embraces speaking in Tongues and the Interpretation of tongues. At the 1836 dedication of the Kirtland Temple the dedicatory prayer asks that God grant them the gift of tongues and at the end of the service Elder Young speaks in tongues, another elder interprets it and then gives his own exhortation in tongues. Many other worship experiences in the Kirtland Temple prior to and after the dedication included references to people speaking and interpreting tongues. In 1842 in describing the beliefs of the church Joseph smith will identify a belief of the "gift of tongues" and "interpretation of tongues".

[edit] Outbreak of Glossolalia, 1901 to 1906

Main article: Azusa Street Revival

The modern Christian practice of glossolalia is often said to have originated around the beginning of the twentieth century in the United States. The city of Topeka, Kansas is often cited as the center of the Pentecostal movement and the resurgence of glossolalia in the Church. Charles Fox Parham, a holiness preacher and founder of Bethel Bible College in 1900, is given the credit to being the one who influenced modern Pentecostalism. During what has been called a sermon by Parham, a bold student named Agnes Ozman asked him for prayer and the laying on of hands to specifically ask God to fill her with the Holy Spirit. This was the night of New Year's Eve, 1900. She became the first of many students to experience glossolalia, coincidentally in the first hours of the twentieth century. Parham followed within the next few days, and before the end of January 1901, glossolalia was being discussed in newspapers as a sign of the second advent of Pentecost.

Parham now found himself as the leader of the movement and traveled to church meetings around the country to preach [in the terminology of that era] about holiness, divine healing, healing by faith, the laying on of hands and prayer, sanctification by faith, and the signs of baptism of the Holy Ghost and Fire, the most prominent being speaking in tongues. [14] [15] [16]

Word of the outpouring of the Spirit spread to other Holiness congregations. Parham wrote, studied, traveled, preached, and taught about glossolalia for the next few years. Parham and others who believed in or manifested tongues were persecuted from both inside and outside of the church. In 1905, he opened a Bible school in Houston. It was there that William J. Seymour became indoctrinated. It is notable that Seymour was black, and Parham was white. It is further notable that Seymour did not speak in tongues while in Houston.

When Seymour was invited to speak in Los Angeles about the baptism of the Holy Spirit in February 1906, he accepted. His first speaking engagement was met with dispute, primarily because he preached about "tongues" being a primary indication of the baptism of the Spirit, yet he did not himself speak in tongues. It was not until April that his preaching and teaching about glossolalia paid dividends, first to a man named Edward Lee, and later to Seymour. Similar to the experience of Parham in 1901, Seymour's students received the ability to speak in tongues a few days before he did.

This is from the first issue, in 1906, of William Seymore's newsletter "The Apostolic Faith":
&#8220; A Mohammedan, a Soudanese by birth, a [m]an who is an interpreter and speaks six[t]een languages, came into the meetings at Azusa Street and the Lord gave him messages which none but himself could understand. He identified, interpreted and wrote [a] number of the languages.[17] &#8221;
Headline about the "Weird babel of tongues" and other behavior at Azusa Street, from a 1906 Los Angeles Times newspaper.
Headline about the "Weird babel of tongues" and other behavior at Azusa Street, from a 1906 Los Angeles Times newspaper.

By May 1906, indeed only one month after the Great San Francisco Earthquake which was seen as an "act of God", Seymour was leading a major movement of the Spirit known as the Azusa Street Revival in Los Angeles. It has been characterized as an inter-denominational, inter-racial, inter-sex Pentecostal revival during a time in the United States in which women and non-whites were not afforded the same civil rights as white men. People from many denominations and races gathered daily to see and hear, to preach and pray, to sing and shout, and to speak in new tongues. Newspapers, clearly biased against the movement, reported the happenings as a wild and weird group of mostly "colored" people acting as if they were pretty disturbed, exhibiting behavior unheard of in most Protestant churches of the time: intense shouting, vigorous jerking, dancing, passing out, crying, howling, emotional outbursts, and speaking gibberish. Many religious leaders in Los Angeles and other places were quick to disparage the goings on at Azusa Street, informing their flocks that the new Pentecostal movement was (at worst) sensational, Satanic, Spiritualism, and (at best) too overly focused on the Holy Spirit instead of Jesus Christ. The matter of glossolalia was then (as it is now) hotly debated within the Church as being either heresy or exemplary and necessary for a spiritual rebirth in Jesus Christ.

Witnesses at the Azusa Street Revival wrote of seeing fire resting on the heads of participants, miraculous healings in the meetings, and incidents of speaking in tongues being understood by native speakers of the language.

[edit] Contemporary Christian, 1915 to present

The revival at Azusa Street lasted until around 1915. But from it grew many new Protestant churches and denominations, as people visited the church in Los Angeles and took their new found beliefs to communities around the US and abroad. Many denominations rejected the doctrines of Parham and Seymour, while some denominations adopted them in one form or another. Baptism of the Holy Spirit was a doctrine that was embraced by the Assemblies of God (est. 1914) and Pentecostal Church of God (est. 1919) and others. Glossolalia became entrenched into the doctrines of many Protestant churches and denominations in the twentieth century. The later Charismatic movement was heavily influenced by the Azusa Street Revival and Pentecostalism's glossolalia.

Some Christians practice glossolalia as a part of their private devotions; some accept and sometimes promote the use of glossolalia within corporate worship. This is particularly true within the Pentecostal and Charismatic traditions. Both Pentecostals and Charismatics believe that the ability to speak in tongues, and sometimes the utterance itself, is a supernatural gift from God.

Three different manifestations or forms of glossolalia can be identified in Charismatic / Pentecostal belief. The "sign of tongues" refers to xenoglossia, wherein one speaks a foreign language he has never learned. The "gift of tongues" or "giving a tongue" refers to a glossolalic utterance by an individual and addressed to a congregation of, typically, other believers. This utterance is believed to be inspired directly by the Holy Spirit and requires a natural language interpretation, made by the speaker or another person if it is to be understood by others present. Lastly "praying in the spirit" is typically used to refer to glossolalia as part of personal prayer.

Christians who practice glossolalia typically describe their experience as a regular and even mundane aspect of private prayer that tends to be associated with calm and pleasant emotions. This is in contrast to the perception of glossolalia amongst Christians who witness but do not practice glossolalia, and those who have no experience of glossolalia. Both tend to see speaking in tongues as a group activity associated with heightened emotion and excitement.[18]

The discussion regarding tongues has permeated many branches of the Christian Church, particularly since the widespread Charismatic Movement in the 1960s. Many books have been published either defending[19] or attacking[20] the practice. The issue has sometimes been a contributing factor in splits within local churches and in larger denominations. The controversy over tongues is part of the wider debate between conservative, evangelical Christians whose approach to the Christian Scriptures requires addressing the texts that endorse glossolalia. Within that debate are continuationists who believe that glossolalia has a role to play in contemporary Christian practice and cessationalists and dispensationalists who believe that all miraculous gifts, including glossolalia, were featured only in the time of the early church.

From the Azusa Street Revival, there have been numerous accounts of bystanders hearing speaking in tongues as their native languages or languages they knew or understood. During the early days of the Charismatic movement, Ralph W. Harris wrote a book, available now for download for free on the Internet, documenting 75 cases of people speaking in tongues in the presences of speakers of those languages. In some cases, an interpretation in tongues was given which the speaker of the language could identify as accurate.".[21]

[edit] Other religions

Aside from Christians, many other religious groups also have been observed to practice some form of theopneustic glossolalia. It is perhaps most commonly in Paganism, Shamanism, and other mediumistic religious practices.[22]

Glossolalia was exhibited by the renowned ancient Oracle of Delphi, whereby a priestess of the god Apollo (called the Pythia) speaks in unintelligible utterances, supposedly through the spirit of Apollo in her.

Certain Gnostic magical texts from the Roman period have written on them unintelligible syllables such as "t t t t n n n n d d d d d..." etc. It is believed that these may be transliterations of the sorts of sounds made during glossolalia. The Coptic Gospel of the Egyptians also features a hymn of (mostly) unintelligible syllables which is thought to be an early example of Christian glossolalia.

In the nineteenth century, Spiritism was developed by the work of Allan Kardec, and the phenomenon was seen as one of the self-evident manifestations of spirits. Spiritists argued that some cases were actually cases of xenoglossia (from Greek,xenos, stranger; and glossa, language. When one speaks in a language unknown to him). However, the importance attributed to it, as well as its frequency, has decreased significantly. Some present-day spiritists regard the phenomenon pointless, as it does not convey any intelligible message to those present.

Glossolalia has also been observed in the Voodoo religion of Haiti,[23] as well as in the Hindu Gurus and Fakirs of India.[24][25][26]

[edit] Scientific perspectives

[edit] Linguistics

The syllables that make up instances of glossolalia typically appear to be unpatterned reorganizations of phonemes from the primary language of the person uttering the syllables; thus, the glossolalia of people from Russia, the United Kingdom, and Brazil all sound different from each other, but vaguely resemble the Russian, English, and Portuguese languages, respectively. Many linguists generally regard most glossolalia as lacking any identifiable semantics, syntax, or morphology.[27] Glossolalia has even been postulated as an explanation for the Voynich manuscript.[28]

[edit] Psychology

The first scientific study of glossolalia was done by psychiatrist Emil Kraepelin as part of his research into the linguistic behaviour of schizophrenic patients. In 1927, G.B. Cutten published his book Speaking with tongues; historically and psychologically considered, which was regarded a standard in medical literature for many years. Like Kraepelin, he linked glossolalia to schizophrenia and hysteria. In 1972, John Kildahl took a different psychological perspective in his book The Psychology of Speaking in Tongues. He stated that glossolalia was not necessarily a symptom of a mental illness and that glossolalists suffer less from stress. He did observe, however, that glossolalists tend to have more need of authority figures and appeared to have had more crises in their lives. Another study done in 1960 by L. M. Vivier-van Etveldt M.D. found that glossolalists were less open to suggestion and better able to cope and adjust to new situations than non-glossolalists.

Separate studies have shown support of both theories on the subject but have all found that glossolalia almost always happens during or before the beginning of a religious event, lending support to the notion that glossolists need help in the form of excitement at that moment to "talk".

A 2003 statistical study by the religious journal Pastoral Psychology concluded that, among the 991 male evangelical clergy sampled, glossolalia was associated with stable extroversion, and contrary to some theories, completely unrelated to psychopathology.[29]

Nicholas Spanos described glossolalia as an acquired ability, for which no real trance is needed (Glossolalia as Learned Behavior: An Experimental Demonstration, 1987). Supported by the fact that glossolalia church communities develop a sort of "dialect" for that community.[citation needed]

[edit] Neuroscience

In 2006, at the University of Pennsylvania, researchers, under the direction of Andrew Newberg, MD, completed the world&#8217;s first brain-scan study of a group of individuals while they were speaking in tongues. The study concluded that while participants were exercising glossolalia, activity in the language centers of the brain actually decreased, while activity in the emotional centers of the brain increased. During this study, researchers observed significant cerebral blood flow changes among individuals while exercising glossolalia, concluding that the observed changes were consistent with some of the described aspects of glossolalia. Further, the researchers observed no changes in any language areas, suggesting that glossolalia is not associated with usual language function. One of the researchers is a practitioner of glossolalia and a self-described "born-again Christian".[30]

New York Times wrote about the study, and it has been published in Psychiatry Research: Neuroimaging, Volume 148, Issue 1, 22 November 2006, Pages 67-71.

[edit] Literature

Glossolalia phenomenon plays a major role in Neal Stephenson's novel Snow Crash.

[edit] Biblical references

* Mark 16:17
* Acts 2:4-15
* Acts 10:44-48
* Acts 19:2-6
* 1 Corinthians 12:8-11
* 1 Corinthians 13:1, 13:8
* 1 Corinthians 14:1-40
* Jude 1:20
* Isaiah 28:11: see with 1 Corinthians 14:21

[edit] See also

* Alpha Course
* Asemic writing
* Biblical hermeneutics
* Charismatic movement
* Covenant theology
* Dispensationalism
* Grammatical-historical
* Mystical language
* Pentecostalism
* Toronto Airport Christian Fellowship
* Toronto Blessing
* Aphasia
* Word Salad

[edit] References

1. ^ Oxford English Dictionary, 2nd ed, 1989
2. ^ Dialogue with Trypho, Chapter 82
3. ^ Dialogue with Trypho, Chapter 88.
4. ^ Eusebius, Eccl. Hist. V,17, 3
5. ^ Against Heresies Book 2 Chapter 4
6. ^ Treatise Concerning the Trinity Chapter 29.
7. ^ After the first or perhaps the second century, there is not record of it in any Orthodox source, and it is not recorded as occurring even among the great Fathers of the Egyptian desert, who were so filled with the Spirit of God thet performed numerous astonishing miracles, including raising the dead". Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future, Fr. Seraphim Rose, p.125.
8. ^ On the Trinity, Vol 8 Chap 33
9. ^ On Psalm 32, Enarrationes in Psalmos, 32, ii, Sermo 1:8
10. ^ Stanley M. Burgess, "Medieval and Modern Western Churches," Initial Evidence, ed. Gary B. McGee (Peabody, MA: Hendrickson, 1991), 32
11. ^ John Lacy, A Cry from the Desert (London, 1708), p. 32) (The Charismatic Movement, 1975, Michael P. Hamilton, p 75)
12. ^ Epistle to the Reader by Edward Burrough, prefixed to George Fox, The Great Mystery of the Great ##### Unfolded and Antichrist's Kingdom Revealed Unto Destruction (London: Thomas Simmons, 1659), ISBN 0-404-09353-1
13. ^ Edward Irving, "Facts Connected With Recent Manifestations of Spiritual Gifts," Frasers Magazine (Jan. 1832)
14. ^ http://www.originalapostolicfaith.org/1900AFRVol2No3.pdf The Apostolic Faith, Volume 2, No. 3, January 1, 1900.
15. ^ Our History
16. ^ God's Generals | Christian History
17. ^ Square brackets indicate faded parts that are no longer readable.
18. ^ Grady, B., & Loewenthal, K. M. (1997). Features associated with speaking in tongues (glossolalia). British Journal of Medical Psychology, 70, 185-191.
19. ^ Example: Christenson, Laurence, Speaking in tongues : and its significance for the church, Minneapolis, MN : Dimension Books, 1968.
20. ^ Example: Gromacki, Robert Glenn, The modern tongues movement, Nutley, N.J. : Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing Co., 1973, ISBN 0875523048 (Originally published 1967)
21. ^ Harris, Ralph, W. "Spoken by the Spirit" Copyright 1971.
22. ^ Fr. Seraphim Rose: Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future, St Herman Press
23. ^ Tongue Speaking
24. ^ Sri Sri Anandamoyi Ma's Spiritual Heritage
25. ^ Guru Ratings &#150; Indian Masters
26. ^ Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future
27. ^ Glossolalia in Contemporary Linguistic Study
28. ^ Gerry Kennedy, Rob Churchill (2004). The Voynich Manuscript. London: Orion. ISBN 0-7528-5996-X. 
29. ^ Francis L.J. and Robbins M., Personality and Glossolalia: A Study Among Male Evangelical Clergy, Pastoral Psychology, Volume 51, Number 5, May 2003, pp. 391-396(6)
30. ^ Andrew Newberg, Nancy Wintering and Donna Morgan (Radiology, University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania ): Cerebral blood flow during the complex vocalization task of glossolalia, J Nucl Med. 2006; 47 (Supplement 1):316P

[edit] Further reading

* Mark J. Cartledge, ed. Speaking in Tongues: Multi-Disciplinary Perspectives. Paternoster, 2006.
* Dave Roberson -Vital Role of Praying in Tongues

[edit] External links

* Glossolalia as Foreign Language by D. William Faupel
* Andrei Bely's Glossalolia {sic} with an English translation
* A Skeptic's Perspective The Skeptic's Dictionary on Glossolalia
* Catholic Encyclopedia: Gift of Tongues
* 1911encyclopedia.org: Gift of Tongues
* Speaking in Tongues by Linguist Karen Stollznow
* Glossolalia bible411.com

Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossolalia"
Categories: Constructed languages | Language and mysticism | Charismatic and Pentecostal Christianity | Spiritual gifts | Greek loanwords
Hidden categories: Articles with limited geographic scope | All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since December 2007
Views

* Article
* Discussion
* Edit this page
* History

Personal tools

* Log in / create account

Navigation

* Main Page
* Contents
* Featured content
* Current events
* Random article

Interaction

* About Wikipedia
* Community portal
* Recent changes
* Contact Wikipedia
* Donate to Wikipedia
* Help

Search

Toolbox

* What links here
* Related changes
* Upload file
* Special pages
* Printable version
* Permanent link
* Cite this page

Languages

* Dansk
* Deutsch
* &#917;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#940;
* Español
* Esperanto
* Français
* &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;
* Bahasa Indonesia
* Interlingua
* Italiano
* &#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514;
* Lietuvi&#371;
* Nederlands
* &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
* &#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236;
* &#8234;Norsk (nynorsk)&#8236;
* Polski
* Português
* &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;
* Simple English
* Sloven&#269;ina
* Suomi
* Svenska
* &#20013;&#25991;

Powered by MediaWiki
Wikimedia Foundation

* This page was last modified on 17 May 2008, at 12:00.
* All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
* Privacy policy
* About Wikipedia
* Disclaimers


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

giannifive said:


> Glossolalia
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (Redirected from Glossalalia)
> &#8226; Ten things you may not know about Wikipedia &#8226;
> Jump to: navigation, search
> Globe icon
> The examples and perspective in this article or section may not represent a worldwide view of the subject.
> Please improve this article or discuss the issue on the talk page.
> 
> Glossolalia is commonly called "speaking in tongues". For other uses of "speaking in tongues", see Speaking in Tongues (disambiguation).
> 
> "Tongues" redirects here. For the body part, see Tongue, for other uses, see Tongue (disambiguation).
> 
> Glossolalia (from Greek &#947;&#955;&#969;&#963;&#963;&#959;&#955;&#945;&#955;&#953;&#940; and that from &#947;&#955;&#8182;&#963;&#963;&#945; - glossa "tongue, language" and &#955;&#945;&#955;&#949;&#8150;&#957; (lalein) "to talk") is the vocalizing of fluent speech-like but unintelligible utterances, often as part of religious practice. Its use (including use in this article) sometimes also embraces Xenoglossy - speaking in a natural language that was previously unknown to and that is not understood by the speaker.
> Look up Glossolalia in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.
> 
> While occurrences of glossolalia are widespread and well documented, there is considerable discussion within religious communities (principally Christian) and elsewhere as to both its status (the extent to which glossolalic utterances can be considered to form language), and its source (whether glossolalia is a natural, supernatural, or spiritual phenomenon).
> 
> Frederic William Farrar first used the word glossolalia in 1879. [1].
> Contents
> [hide]
> 
> * 1 Christian practice
> o 1.1 New Testament
> o 1.2 Church History (A.D. 30 to 1900)
> o 1.3 Outbreak of Glossolalia, 1901 to 1906
> o 1.4 Contemporary Christian, 1915 to present
> * 2 Other religions
> * 3 Scientific perspectives
> o 3.1 Linguistics
> o 3.2 Psychology
> o 3.3 Neuroscience
> o 3.4 Literature
> * 4 Biblical references
> * 5 See also
> * 6 References
> * 7 Further reading
> * 8 External links
> 
> [edit] Christian practice
> 
> In contrast to glossolalia, the Christian scriptures describe the ability to communicate to others (from other places) in languages previously not studied.
> 
> [edit] New Testament
> 
> In the New Testament, the book of Acts recounts how "tongues of fire" descended upon the heads of the Apostles, accompanied by the miraculous occurrence of speaking in languages previously unknown to them, but recognizable to others present as their own native language.
> 
> The phenomenon described in the Book of Acts (2:1-11) is variously interpreted either as religious xenoglossia, the speaking of an actual foreign language, or as the gift of interpretation being given to those present: the ability to understand the tongues (each person in his own language).
> 
> Some of the Orthodox hymns sung at the Feast of Pentecost, which commemorates this event in Acts, describe it as a reversal of what happened at the Tower of Babel as described in Genesis 11. In other words, the languages of humanity were differentiated at the Tower of Babel leading to confusion, but were reunited at Pentecost, resulting in the immediate proclamation of the Gospel to people who were gathered in Jerusalem from many different countries.
> 
> The Apostle Paul commands church brethren, "Do not forbid speaking in tongues" (1 Cor 14:39), and that he wishes those to whom he wrote "all spoke with tongues" (1 Cor 14:5). He further claims himself to speak with tongues more than all of the church at Corinth combined, though indicates more value is found in short, understandable teaching (1 Cor 14:18-19). Paul discourages simultaneous speaking in tongues in the presence of unbelievers or the unlearned; believers are to prophecy and be understood rather than speak unintelligibly. As 1 Corinthians 14:22-25 says, "Wherefore tongues are for a sign, not to them that believe, but to them that believe not: but prophesying serveth not for them that believe not, but for them which believe. If therefore the whole church be come together into one place, and all speak with tongues, and there come in those that are unlearned, or unbelievers, will they not say that ye are mad? But if all prophesy, and there come in one that believeth not, or one unlearned, he is convinced of all, he is judged of all: And thus are the secrets of his heart made manifest; and so falling down on his face he will worship God, and report that God is in you of a truth." In 1 Cor 12:7-11 and 1 Cor 12:28-30 some find that Paul indicates that not all believers speak in tongues, although some state that Paul was talking about a gift of "diverse tongues", not all tongues, as the gift of "faith" is also here mentioned, and all believers must have faith by definition. There are many that believe that all believers have the ability to speak in tongues (Mark 16:16-17) as a form of prayer, based on 1 Cor 14:14, Eph 6:18 and Jude 20. Paul also refers to the prophecy of speaking in tongues written by Isaiah (Isa 28:11-12).
> 
> Some connect this prophecy in Isaiah with Christ's promise of "rest" (Matthew 11:28-30), thereby stating that speaking in tongues was the sign of conversion, or spirit baptism. Following Christ's description of "the new birth" (John 3), that "you hear the sound" of the spirit, some state that this was the evidence to which the apostle John was referring in 1 John 4, to tell believer and unbeliever apart.
> 
> Biblical descriptions of persons actually 'speaking in tongues' occur three times in the book of Acts, the first two coupled with the phenomenon of the Baptism with the Holy Spirit, and the third with the laying on of hands by Paul the Apostle (at which time they 'received the Holy Spirit'), which imbued them with the power of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> * Acts 2:4
> * Acts 10:46
> * Acts 19:6
> 
> [edit] Church History (A.D. 30 to 1900)
> 
> Twentieth-century Pentecostalism was not the earliest instance of "speaking in tongues" in church history; rather, there were antecedents in several centuries of the Christian era, e.g.
> 
> * 150 AD - Justin Martyr wrote &#8220;For the prophetical gifts remain with us, even to this present time.&#8221; [2] and &#8220;Now, it is possible to see amongst us women and men who possess gifts of the Spirit of God;&#8221; [3]
> * 156-172: Montanus and the women that followed him - Maximilla and Priscilla - were speaking in tongues and were trying to prove that they were true prophets. For this purpose they used a list with prophets from the times of the New Testament. But anti-montanists declared that no prophet ever had such attitude and that Montanists were moved by the spirit of deception.[4]
> * 175 AD - Irenaeus in his treatise Against Heresies speaks (positively) of those in the Church "who through the Spirit speak all kinds of languages."[5]
> * circa 230 AD - Novatian said, &#8220;This is He who places prophets in the Church, instructs teachers, directs tongues, gives powers and healings, does wonderful works, often discrimination of spirits, affords powers of government, suggests counsels, and orders and arranges whatever other gifts there are of charismata; and thus make the Lord&#8217;s Church everywhere, and in all, perfected and completed.&#8221; [6]
> * After the 1st, or 2nd century there is no record of "speaking in tongues" in any Eastern Orthodox source.[7]
> * circa 340 AD - Hilary of Poitiers wrote, &#8220;For God hath set same in the Church, first apostles&#8230;secondly prophets&#8230;thirdly teachers&#8230;next mighty works, among which are the healing of diseases&#8230; and gifts of either speaking or interpreting divers kinds of tongues. Clearly these are the Church&#8217;s agents of ministry and work of whom the body of Christ consists; and God has ordained them.&#8221; [8]
> * circa 390 AD - Augustine of Hippo, in an exposition on Psalm 32, discusses a phenomenon contemporary to his time of those who "sing in jubilation", singing the praises of God not in their own language, but in a manner that "may not be confined by the limits of syllables" [9].
> * 1100s - Franciscan order of monks.
> * 1100s - Hildegard of Bingen is reputed to have spoken and sung in tongues. Her spiritual songs were referred to by contemporaries as "concerts in the Spirit."
> * 1300s - The Moravians are referred to by detractors as having spoken in tongues. John Roche, a contemporary critic, claimed that the Moravians "commonly broke into some disconnected Jargon, which they often passed upon the vulgar, 'as the exuberant and resistless Evacuations of the Spirit'" [10].
> * 1600s - The French Prophets: The Camisards also spoke sometimes in languages that were unknown: "Several persons of both Sexes," James Du Bois of Montpellier recalled, "I have heard in their Extasies pronounce certain words, which seem'd to the Standers-by, to be some Foreign Language." These utterances were sometimes accompanied by the gift of interpretation exercised, in Du Bois' experience, by the same person who had spoken in tongues. [11]
> * 1600s - Early Quakers, such as Edward Burrough, make mention of tongues speaking in their meetings: "We spoke with new tongues, as the Lord gave us utterance, and His Spirit led us" [12].
> * 1817 - In Germany, Gustav von Below, an aristocratic officer of the Prussian Guard, and his brothers, founded a charismatic movement based on their estates in Pomerania, which may have included speaking in tongues.
> * 1800s - Edward Irving and the Catholic Apostolic Church. Edward Irving, a minister in the Church of Scotland, writes of a woman who would "speak at great length, and with superhuman strength, in an unknown tongue, to the great astonishment of all who heard, and to her own great edification and enjoyment in God" [13]. Irving further stated that "tongues are a great instrument for personal edification, however mysterious it may seem to us."
> * 1800s Sidney Rigdon will have disagreements with Alexander Campbell regarding speaking in tongues. In 1830 leaves Campbell's movement and joins the Church of Christ (which will become the Latter Day Saint Tradition Churches). The Church of Christ embraces speaking in Tongues and the Interpretation of tongues. At the 1836 dedication of the Kirtland Temple the dedicatory prayer asks that God grant them the gift of tongues and at the end of the service Elder Young speaks in tongues, another elder interprets it and then gives his own exhortation in tongues. Many other worship experiences in the Kirtland Temple prior to and after the dedication included references to people speaking and interpreting tongues. In 1842 in describing the beliefs of the church Joseph smith will identify a belief of the "gift of tongues" and "interpretation of tongues".
> 
> [edit] Outbreak of Glossolalia, 1901 to 1906
> 
> Main article: Azusa Street Revival
> 
> The modern Christian practice of glossolalia is often said to have originated around the beginning of the twentieth century in the United States. The city of Topeka, Kansas is often cited as the center of the Pentecostal movement and the resurgence of glossolalia in the Church. Charles Fox Parham, a holiness preacher and founder of Bethel Bible College in 1900, is given the credit to being the one who influenced modern Pentecostalism. During what has been called a sermon by Parham, a bold student named Agnes Ozman asked him for prayer and the laying on of hands to specifically ask God to fill her with the Holy Spirit. This was the night of New Year's Eve, 1900. She became the first of many students to experience glossolalia, coincidentally in the first hours of the twentieth century. Parham followed within the next few days, and before the end of January 1901, glossolalia was being discussed in newspapers as a sign of the second advent of Pentecost.
> 
> Parham now found himself as the leader of the movement and traveled to church meetings around the country to preach [in the terminology of that era] about holiness, divine healing, healing by faith, the laying on of hands and prayer, sanctification by faith, and the signs of baptism of the Holy Ghost and Fire, the most prominent being speaking in tongues. [14] [15] [16]
> 
> Word of the outpouring of the Spirit spread to other Holiness congregations. Parham wrote, studied, traveled, preached, and taught about glossolalia for the next few years. Parham and others who believed in or manifested tongues were persecuted from both inside and outside of the church. In 1905, he opened a Bible school in Houston. It was there that William J. Seymour became indoctrinated. It is notable that Seymour was black, and Parham was white. It is further notable that Seymour did not speak in tongues while in Houston.
> 
> When Seymour was invited to speak in Los Angeles about the baptism of the Holy Spirit in February 1906, he accepted. His first speaking engagement was met with dispute, primarily because he preached about "tongues" being a primary indication of the baptism of the Spirit, yet he did not himself speak in tongues. It was not until April that his preaching and teaching about glossolalia paid dividends, first to a man named Edward Lee, and later to Seymour. Similar to the experience of Parham in 1901, Seymour's students received the ability to speak in tongues a few days before he did.
> 
> This is from the first issue, in 1906, of William Seymore's newsletter "The Apostolic Faith":
> &#8220; A Mohammedan, a Soudanese by birth, a [m]an who is an interpreter and speaks six[t]een languages, came into the meetings at Azusa Street and the Lord gave him messages which none but himself could understand. He identified, interpreted and wrote [a] number of the languages.[17] &#8221;
> Headline about the "Weird babel of tongues" and other behavior at Azusa Street, from a 1906 Los Angeles Times newspaper.
> Headline about the "Weird babel of tongues" and other behavior at Azusa Street, from a 1906 Los Angeles Times newspaper.
> 
> By May 1906, indeed only one month after the Great San Francisco Earthquake which was seen as an "act of God", Seymour was leading a major movement of the Spirit known as the Azusa Street Revival in Los Angeles. It has been characterized as an inter-denominational, inter-racial, inter-sex Pentecostal revival during a time in the United States in which women and non-whites were not afforded the same civil rights as white men. People from many denominations and races gathered daily to see and hear, to preach and pray, to sing and shout, and to speak in new tongues. Newspapers, clearly biased against the movement, reported the happenings as a wild and weird group of mostly "colored" people acting as if they were pretty disturbed, exhibiting behavior unheard of in most Protestant churches of the time: intense shouting, vigorous jerking, dancing, passing out, crying, howling, emotional outbursts, and speaking gibberish. Many religious leaders in Los Angeles and other places were quick to disparage the goings on at Azusa Street, informing their flocks that the new Pentecostal movement was (at worst) sensational, Satanic, Spiritualism, and (at best) too overly focused on the Holy Spirit instead of Jesus Christ. The matter of glossolalia was then (as it is now) hotly debated within the Church as being either heresy or exemplary and necessary for a spiritual rebirth in Jesus Christ.
> 
> Witnesses at the Azusa Street Revival wrote of seeing fire resting on the heads of participants, miraculous healings in the meetings, and incidents of speaking in tongues being understood by native speakers of the language.
> 
> [edit] Contemporary Christian, 1915 to present
> 
> The revival at Azusa Street lasted until around 1915. But from it grew many new Protestant churches and denominations, as people visited the church in Los Angeles and took their new found beliefs to communities around the US and abroad. Many denominations rejected the doctrines of Parham and Seymour, while some denominations adopted them in one form or another. Baptism of the Holy Spirit was a doctrine that was embraced by the Assemblies of God (est. 1914) and Pentecostal Church of God (est. 1919) and others. Glossolalia became entrenched into the doctrines of many Protestant churches and denominations in the twentieth century. The later Charismatic movement was heavily influenced by the Azusa Street Revival and Pentecostalism's glossolalia.
> 
> Some Christians practice glossolalia as a part of their private devotions; some accept and sometimes promote the use of glossolalia within corporate worship. This is particularly true within the Pentecostal and Charismatic traditions. Both Pentecostals and Charismatics believe that the ability to speak in tongues, and sometimes the utterance itself, is a supernatural gift from God.
> 
> Three different manifestations or forms of glossolalia can be identified in Charismatic / Pentecostal belief. The "sign of tongues" refers to xenoglossia, wherein one speaks a foreign language he has never learned. The "gift of tongues" or "giving a tongue" refers to a glossolalic utterance by an individual and addressed to a congregation of, typically, other believers. This utterance is believed to be inspired directly by the Holy Spirit and requires a natural language interpretation, made by the speaker or another person if it is to be understood by others present. Lastly "praying in the spirit" is typically used to refer to glossolalia as part of personal prayer.
> 
> Christians who practice glossolalia typically describe their experience as a regular and even mundane aspect of private prayer that tends to be associated with calm and pleasant emotions. This is in contrast to the perception of glossolalia amongst Christians who witness but do not practice glossolalia, and those who have no experience of glossolalia. Both tend to see speaking in tongues as a group activity associated with heightened emotion and excitement.[18]
> 
> The discussion regarding tongues has permeated many branches of the Christian Church, particularly since the widespread Charismatic Movement in the 1960s. Many books have been published either defending[19] or attacking[20] the practice. The issue has sometimes been a contributing factor in splits within local churches and in larger denominations. The controversy over tongues is part of the wider debate between conservative, evangelical Christians whose approach to the Christian Scriptures requires addressing the texts that endorse glossolalia. Within that debate are continuationists who believe that glossolalia has a role to play in contemporary Christian practice and cessationalists and dispensationalists who believe that all miraculous gifts, including glossolalia, were featured only in the time of the early church.
> 
> From the Azusa Street Revival, there have been numerous accounts of bystanders hearing speaking in tongues as their native languages or languages they knew or understood. During the early days of the Charismatic movement, Ralph W. Harris wrote a book, available now for download for free on the Internet, documenting 75 cases of people speaking in tongues in the presences of speakers of those languages. In some cases, an interpretation in tongues was given which the speaker of the language could identify as accurate.".[21]
> 
> [edit] Other religions
> 
> Aside from Christians, many other religious groups also have been observed to practice some form of theopneustic glossolalia. It is perhaps most commonly in Paganism, Shamanism, and other mediumistic religious practices.[22]
> 
> Glossolalia was exhibited by the renowned ancient Oracle of Delphi, whereby a priestess of the god Apollo (called the Pythia) speaks in unintelligible utterances, supposedly through the spirit of Apollo in her.
> 
> Certain Gnostic magical texts from the Roman period have written on them unintelligible syllables such as "t t t t n n n n d d d d d..." etc. It is believed that these may be transliterations of the sorts of sounds made during glossolalia. The Coptic Gospel of the Egyptians also features a hymn of (mostly) unintelligible syllables which is thought to be an early example of Christian glossolalia.
> 
> In the nineteenth century, Spiritism was developed by the work of Allan Kardec, and the phenomenon was seen as one of the self-evident manifestations of spirits. Spiritists argued that some cases were actually cases of xenoglossia (from Greek,xenos, stranger; and glossa, language. When one speaks in a language unknown to him). However, the importance attributed to it, as well as its frequency, has decreased significantly. Some present-day spiritists regard the phenomenon pointless, as it does not convey any intelligible message to those present.
> 
> Glossolalia has also been observed in the Voodoo religion of Haiti,[23] as well as in the Hindu Gurus and Fakirs of India.[24][25][26]
> 
> [edit] Scientific perspectives
> 
> [edit] Linguistics
> 
> The syllables that make up instances of glossolalia typically appear to be unpatterned reorganizations of phonemes from the primary language of the person uttering the syllables; thus, the glossolalia of people from Russia, the United Kingdom, and Brazil all sound different from each other, but vaguely resemble the Russian, English, and Portuguese languages, respectively. Many linguists generally regard most glossolalia as lacking any identifiable semantics, syntax, or morphology.[27] Glossolalia has even been postulated as an explanation for the Voynich manuscript.[28]
> 
> [edit] Psychology
> 
> The first scientific study of glossolalia was done by psychiatrist Emil Kraepelin as part of his research into the linguistic behaviour of schizophrenic patients. In 1927, G.B. Cutten published his book Speaking with tongues; historically and psychologically considered, which was regarded a standard in medical literature for many years. Like Kraepelin, he linked glossolalia to schizophrenia and hysteria. In 1972, John Kildahl took a different psychological perspective in his book The Psychology of Speaking in Tongues. He stated that glossolalia was not necessarily a symptom of a mental illness and that glossolalists suffer less from stress. He did observe, however, that glossolalists tend to have more need of authority figures and appeared to have had more crises in their lives. Another study done in 1960 by L. M. Vivier-van Etveldt M.D. found that glossolalists were less open to suggestion and better able to cope and adjust to new situations than non-glossolalists.
> 
> Separate studies have shown support of both theories on the subject but have all found that glossolalia almost always happens during or before the beginning of a religious event, lending support to the notion that glossolists need help in the form of excitement at that moment to "talk".
> 
> A 2003 statistical study by the religious journal Pastoral Psychology concluded that, among the 991 male evangelical clergy sampled, glossolalia was associated with stable extroversion, and contrary to some theories, completely unrelated to psychopathology.[29]
> 
> Nicholas Spanos described glossolalia as an acquired ability, for which no real trance is needed (Glossolalia as Learned Behavior: An Experimental Demonstration, 1987). Supported by the fact that glossolalia church communities develop a sort of "dialect" for that community.[citation needed]
> 
> [edit] Neuroscience
> 
> In 2006, at the University of Pennsylvania, researchers, under the direction of Andrew Newberg, MD, completed the world&#8217;s first brain-scan study of a group of individuals while they were speaking in tongues. The study concluded that while participants were exercising glossolalia, activity in the language centers of the brain actually decreased, while activity in the emotional centers of the brain increased. During this study, researchers observed significant cerebral blood flow changes among individuals while exercising glossolalia, concluding that the observed changes were consistent with some of the described aspects of glossolalia. Further, the researchers observed no changes in any language areas, suggesting that glossolalia is not associated with usual language function. One of the researchers is a practitioner of glossolalia and a self-described "born-again Christian".[30]
> 
> New York Times wrote about the study, and it has been published in Psychiatry Research: Neuroimaging, Volume 148, Issue 1, 22 November 2006, Pages 67-71.
> 
> [edit] Literature
> 
> Glossolalia phenomenon plays a major role in Neal Stephenson's novel Snow Crash.
> 
> [edit] Biblical references
> 
> * Mark 16:17
> * Acts 2:4-15
> * Acts 10:44-48
> * Acts 19:2-6
> * 1 Corinthians 12:8-11
> * 1 Corinthians 13:1, 13:8
> * 1 Corinthians 14:1-40
> * Jude 1:20
> * Isaiah 28:11: see with 1 Corinthians 14:21
> 
> [edit] See also
> 
> * Alpha Course
> * Asemic writing
> * Biblical hermeneutics
> * Charismatic movement
> * Covenant theology
> * Dispensationalism
> * Grammatical-historical
> * Mystical language
> * Pentecostalism
> * Toronto Airport Christian Fellowship
> * Toronto Blessing
> * Aphasia
> * Word Salad
> 
> [edit] References
> 
> 1. ^ Oxford English Dictionary, 2nd ed, 1989
> 2. ^ Dialogue with Trypho, Chapter 82
> 3. ^ Dialogue with Trypho, Chapter 88.
> 4. ^ Eusebius, Eccl. Hist. V,17, 3
> 5. ^ Against Heresies Book 2 Chapter 4
> 6. ^ Treatise Concerning the Trinity Chapter 29.
> 7. ^ After the first or perhaps the second century, there is not record of it in any Orthodox source, and it is not recorded as occurring even among the great Fathers of the Egyptian desert, who were so filled with the Spirit of God thet performed numerous astonishing miracles, including raising the dead". Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future, Fr. Seraphim Rose, p.125.
> 8. ^ On the Trinity, Vol 8 Chap 33
> 9. ^ On Psalm 32, Enarrationes in Psalmos, 32, ii, Sermo 1:8
> 10. ^ Stanley M. Burgess, "Medieval and Modern Western Churches," Initial Evidence, ed. Gary B. McGee (Peabody, MA: Hendrickson, 1991), 32
> 11. ^ John Lacy, A Cry from the Desert (London, 1708), p. 32) (The Charismatic Movement, 1975, Michael P. Hamilton, p 75)
> 12. ^ Epistle to the Reader by Edward Burrough, prefixed to George Fox, The Great Mystery of the Great ##### Unfolded and Antichrist's Kingdom Revealed Unto Destruction (London: Thomas Simmons, 1659), ISBN 0-404-09353-1
> 13. ^ Edward Irving, "Facts Connected With Recent Manifestations of Spiritual Gifts," Frasers Magazine (Jan. 1832)
> 14. ^ http://www.originalapostolicfaith.org/1900AFRVol2No3.pdf The Apostolic Faith, Volume 2, No. 3, January 1, 1900.
> 15. ^ Our History
> 16. ^ God's Generals | Christian History
> 17. ^ Square brackets indicate faded parts that are no longer readable.
> 18. ^ Grady, B., & Loewenthal, K. M. (1997). Features associated with speaking in tongues (glossolalia). British Journal of Medical Psychology, 70, 185-191.
> 19. ^ Example: Christenson, Laurence, Speaking in tongues : and its significance for the church, Minneapolis, MN : Dimension Books, 1968.
> 20. ^ Example: Gromacki, Robert Glenn, The modern tongues movement, Nutley, N.J. : Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing Co., 1973, ISBN 0875523048 (Originally published 1967)
> 21. ^ Harris, Ralph, W. "Spoken by the Spirit" Copyright 1971.
> 22. ^ Fr. Seraphim Rose: Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future, St Herman Press
> 23. ^ Tongue Speaking
> 24. ^ Sri Sri Anandamoyi Ma's Spiritual Heritage
> 25. ^ Guru Ratings &#8211; Indian Masters
> 26. ^ Orthodoxy and the Religion of the Future
> 27. ^ Glossolalia in Contemporary Linguistic Study
> 28. ^ Gerry Kennedy, Rob Churchill (2004). The Voynich Manuscript. London: Orion. ISBN 0-7528-5996-X.
> 29. ^ Francis L.J. and Robbins M., Personality and Glossolalia: A Study Among Male Evangelical Clergy, Pastoral Psychology, Volume 51, Number 5, May 2003, pp. 391-396(6)
> 30. ^ Andrew Newberg, Nancy Wintering and Donna Morgan (Radiology, University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania ): Cerebral blood flow during the complex vocalization task of glossolalia, J Nucl Med. 2006; 47 (Supplement 1):316P
> 
> [edit] Further reading
> 
> * Mark J. Cartledge, ed. Speaking in Tongues: Multi-Disciplinary Perspectives. Paternoster, 2006.
> * Dave Roberson -Vital Role of Praying in Tongues
> 
> [edit] External links
> 
> * Glossolalia as Foreign Language by D. William Faupel
> * Andrei Bely's Glossalolia {sic} with an English translation
> * A Skeptic's Perspective The Skeptic's Dictionary on Glossolalia
> * Catholic Encyclopedia: Gift of Tongues
> * 1911encyclopedia.org: Gift of Tongues
> * Speaking in Tongues by Linguist Karen Stollznow
> * Glossolalia bible411.com
> 
> Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossolalia"
> Categories: Constructed languages | Language and mysticism | Charismatic and Pentecostal Christianity | Spiritual gifts | Greek loanwords
> Hidden categories: Articles with limited geographic scope | All articles with unsourced statements | Articles with unsourced statements since December 2007
> Views
> 
> * Article
> * Discussion
> * Edit this page
> * History
> 
> Personal tools
> 
> * Log in / create account
> 
> Navigation
> 
> * Main Page
> * Contents
> * Featured content
> * Current events
> * Random article
> 
> Interaction
> 
> * About Wikipedia
> * Community portal
> * Recent changes
> * Contact Wikipedia
> * Donate to Wikipedia
> * Help
> 
> Search
> 
> Toolbox
> 
> * What links here
> * Related changes
> * Upload file
> * Special pages
> * Printable version
> * Permanent link
> * Cite this page
> 
> Languages
> 
> * Dansk
> * Deutsch
> * &#917;&#955;&#955;&#951;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#940;
> * Español
> * Esperanto
> * Français
> * &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;
> * Bahasa Indonesia
> * Interlingua
> * Italiano
> * &#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514;
> * Lietuvi&#371;
> * Nederlands
> * &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;
> * &#8234;Norsk (bokmål)&#8236;
> * &#8234;Norsk (nynorsk)&#8236;
> * Polski
> * Português
> * &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;
> * Simple English
> * Sloven&#269;ina
> * Suomi
> * Svenska
> * &#20013;&#25991;
> 
> Powered by MediaWiki
> Wikimedia Foundation
> 
> * This page was last modified on 17 May 2008, at 12:00.
> * All text is available under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License. (See Copyrights for details.)
> Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a U.S. registered 501(c)(3) tax-deductible nonprofit charity.
> * Privacy policy
> * About Wikipedia
> * Disclaimers



That's a very powerful idea that should get us to 100 K in no time! 

Lee, mir gehts gut. Ich hab vorhin noch zwei Hamburger gemacht.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> O hai guise!



La?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> That's a very powerful idea that should get us to 100 K in no time!
> 
> Lee, mir gehts gut. Ich hab vorhin noch zwei Hamburger gemacht.


----------



## playstopause

mmm...


----------



## playstopause

What can I say?


----------



## playstopause

*It's early morning
The sun comes out
Last night was shaking
And pretty loud
My cat is purring
And scratches my skin
So what is wrong
With another sin
The bitch is hungry
She needs to tell
So give her inches
And feed her well
More days to come
New places to go
I've got to leave
It's time for a show

Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane

My body is burning
It starts to shout
Desire is coming
It breaks out loud
Lust is in cages
Till storm breaks loose
Just have to make it
With someone I choose
The night is calling
I have to go
The wolf is hungry
He runs to show
He's licking his lips
He's ready to win
On the hunt tonight
For love at first sting

Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *It's early morning
> The sun comes out
> Last night was shaking
> And pretty loud
> My cat is purring
> And scratches my skin
> So what is wrong
> With another sin
> The bitch is hungry
> She needs to tell
> So give her inches
> And feed her well
> More days to come
> New places to go
> I've got to leave
> It's time for a show
> 
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> 
> My body is burning
> It starts to shout
> Desire is coming
> It breaks out loud
> Lust is in cages
> Till storm breaks loose
> Just have to make it
> With someone I choose
> The night is calling
> I have to go
> The wolf is hungry
> He runs to show
> He's licking his lips
> He's ready to win
> On the hunt tonight
> For love at first sting
> 
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> *



You fucking ROCK DUDE!!!!!!1!!


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## D-EJ915

nice long-ass posts :/


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> nice long-ass posts :/



What's wrong with you Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> *It's early morning
> The sun comes out
> Last night was shaking
> And pretty loud
> My cat is purring
> And scratches my skin
> So what is wrong
> With another sin
> The bitch is hungry
> She needs to tell
> So give her inches
> And feed her well
> More days to come
> New places to go
> I've got to leave
> It's time for a show
> 
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> 
> My body is burning
> It starts to shout
> Desire is coming
> It breaks out loud
> Lust is in cages
> Till storm breaks loose
> Just have to make it
> With someone I choose
> The night is calling
> I have to go
> The wolf is hungry
> He runs to show
> He's licking his lips
> He's ready to win
> On the hunt tonight
> For love at first sting
> 
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
> *



Quoted!


----------



## D-EJ915

bling


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

EhJeff.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!



...for truth!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> ...for truth!!!!!



lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

8.ö


----------



## g3rmanium

7..


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

86600!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

LET THE MUSIC TAKE CONTROL!
LET THE MUSIC MOVE YOU!
SWEAT! SWEEEAAAT!
LET THE MUSIC TAKE CONTROL!
LET THE MUSIC MOVE YOU!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

glapo


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs



llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whrr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whrr



llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

toppus


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

oppus


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## progmetaldan

tktktktktkt


----------



## Se7enMeister

poop balls


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Nobody has posted here for almost 12 hours?


----------



## g3rmanium

You all...


----------



## g3rmanium

suck!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Nerina

the drought is over! its raining!


----------



## Bound

NT#


----------



## Nerina

YAY!


----------



## Bound

Nerina said:


> the drought is over! its raining!



HAZAH!!!!

Dance in the goodness!


----------



## Bound

[email protected]


----------



## Bound

NT$


----------



## Bound

NT%


----------



## Bound

NT^


----------



## Bound

NT&


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

cheesy brats


----------



## Bound

cheesey farts


----------



## Bound

smelly pops


----------



## Bound

NxT


----------



## Bound

NmfnT


----------



## Bound

NtothebizzleT


----------



## Bound

NapplenspcieT


----------



## Bound

Ncheesesammicht


----------



## Bound

NnipplepickleT


----------



## Bound

NnowayjoseT


----------



## Bound

NjackjohnsonshouldkillhimselfT


----------



## Bound

NtinafeysucksT


----------



## Bound

NamericaisgoingdownthepooperT


----------



## Bound

NiwenttotheguitarstoretodayT


----------



## Bound

NimgonnamakeatumasammichT


----------



## Bound

NtodayisreallyboringT


----------



## Bound

Nbutihavea12offostersT


----------



## Bound

NandiunquitsmokingT


----------



## Bound

Nidon'twanttoworkontuesdayT


----------



## Bound

NifinditdifficulttotypewithoutspacesT


----------



## Bound

NpostingT


----------



## Bound

NpostrampageT


----------



## Bound

NiamuncontestedT


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree!


----------



## Bound

I gotta get the numbers up ya know. I can only aspire to the hyjincks of you and jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

wrrrr


----------



## Bound

exactly


----------



## D-EJ915

whey


----------



## Bound

yezwhey


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>



lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> I gotta get the numbers up ya know. I can only aspire to the hyjincks of you and jeff.



Jeff... Well. He's gonna get pwned by Jonathan. Soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> yezwhey



You have *880* posts in this thread?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

weana


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm posting this so this website doesn't autolog me out of Dick Quick's Island Adventure.


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> weana



We have a....


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Another Dick Quick related post.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ren


----------



## Bound

O


D-EJ915 said:


> ren


Ishi I?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Please don't die Dick.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

gang


----------



## Bound

multi


D-EJ915 said:


> gang


 receptacle box


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Caves, here I come...

Only one hat left...


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangled to death


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Dick wasn' quick enough.


----------



## Bound

Kurt Mantooth was


D-EJ915 said:


> wrangled to death


 by a pack of small marsupials


----------



## TheHandOfStone

There are too many spiders in this cave...

...

I'm naming them all Boris.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


> Please don't die Dick.



lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Kurt Mantooth was by a pack of small marsupials



lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I was eaten by the Borises.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!



NT!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


> I was eaten by the Borises.



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The Borises > Me.


----------



## D-EJ915

yay, new page


----------



## TheHandOfStone

There's this one monkey that always slaughters me...and he did it again! 

I have acquired the herring. 

Island transport is active. 

Meh, forget this...logged me out again. Not worth it. 

Oh no, here comes that guy!

Quick, the Dethphones! Throw them at that guy!





Currently working on the most epic automerge ever!


----------



## D-EJ915

where


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## D-EJ915

honga


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Over there!

...Do you see it?


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Lee

lolwut


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## crazy_cree




----------



## D-EJ915

bacon ftw


----------



## Lee

Think I'm going to call it an early night


----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


> Think I'm going to call it an early night



And I'll call you later tonight.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> And I'll call you later tonight.



I'll be waiting


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

weewoo


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


hiya


----------



## crazy_cree

i like toast...that likes toast


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## TemjinStrife

Yay for more pointless posting!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

I-I-I-I-I-I-I


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> I-I-I-I-I-I-I



llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## progmetaldan

IIIIIIIxIIIIIII


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> IIIIIIIxIIIIIII



llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan

mwahahahahaha


----------



## FortePenance

lulz


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> mwahahahahaha



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

86800!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

gerty


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gerty



llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rrrr



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Jason

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!


----------



## Jason

What the hell?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> What the hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?



lllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## BinaryTox1n

i can has double post?

i can has double post too?

i can has double post too?

i can has double post too?

i can has double post too?

No can has double post.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

BinaryTox1n said:


> i can has double post?
> 
> i can has double post too?
> 
> i can has double post too?
> 
> i can has double post too?
> 
> i can has double post too?
> 
> No can has double post.



llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrz


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ccccccccccc


----------



## D-EJ915

1898746131


----------



## matt7

EE

NN

NN


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Nerina

N!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrwe


----------



## Buzz762

RAWR!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Zepp88

I'm incredibly tired and should not be at work right now.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I'm incredibly tired and should not be at work right now.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



It was 80 degrees in my house last night, to me that feels like a sauna and I can't sleep, sure I was up chatting with Max and posting on the forum and shit, but when I tried to sleep, I couldn't 

How goes the Nerina?


----------



## Nerina

Hi Lee! 

Zepp! whats up?!


----------



## Lee

Buzz762 said:


> RAWR!



A) I don't want to know

B) That looks downright uncomfortable


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Hi Lee!
> 
> Zepp! whats up?!



How's it going?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It was 80 degrees in my house last night, to me that feels like a sauna and I can't sleep, sure I was up chatting with Max and posting on the forum and shit, but when I tried to sleep, I couldn't
> 
> How goes the Nerina?



Omg, I know exactly how you feel, it sucks here, esp at night it gets SO humid I cant sleep either, and whats worse, is my dad is retarded and turns the A.C. OFF when it needs to be ON, and we dont have central A.C. we have a wall unit, so its retarded....I sorry, if I could I'd transport you to Antartica for a few mins to cool off


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Omg, I know exactly how you feel, it sucks here, esp at night it gets SO humid I cant sleep either, and whats worse, is my dad is retarded and turns the A.C. OFF when it needs to be ON, and we dont have central A.C. we have a wall unit, so its retarded....I sorry, if I could I'd transport you to Antartica for a few mins to cool off



Antartica with a nice bed and a pretty girl to share it with k plzthxbai! 

Yeah, my stepdad almost refuses to use AC until I'm insane with rage


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Antartica with a nice bed and a pretty girl to share it with k plzthxbai!
> 
> Yeah, my stepdad almost refuses to use AC until I'm insane with rage



What is it with fathers/stepdads? When I lived in the Bahamas I used to stick my head in the freezer for a few mins, no lie, it was great. I had a cat called Leo, and he liked it too, he was big and ultra fluffy, and he loved when I opened the door and let him breathe some cool air 
Hows everything else? Have you heard from our Desecrated? I'm cool, Im just doing things online that I havent been able to do in the last few days.....
I miss you guys


----------



## Lee

See, it's my mom that resists turning the AC on. I don't care if it saves electricity, I can't sleep when it's warm at night and I'm in the hottest room in the house


----------



## Zepp88

I couldn't imagine living in the Bahamas (that's where you were right? ) I'd go nuts, 60-70 degrees is comfy for me. 

Big fluffy cats 

Jons been around, not a whole lot lately...where have you been?

Things are alright, the highlight for me right now is the band, it's been going great, we came up with a new song last practice, and it's killer! Can't wait to record the next album.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> See, it's my mom that resists turning the AC on. I don't care if it saves electricity, I can't sleep when it's warm at night and I'm in the hottest room in the house



I have the hottest room in the house now, as we speak my parents have the living room wall unit off, and I am here with my AC on, because I'd suffocate otherwise.....



Zepp88 said:


> I couldn't imagine living in the Bahamas (that's where you were right? ) I'd go nuts, 60-70 degrees is comfy for me.
> 
> Big fluffy cats
> 
> Jons been around, not a whole lot lately...where have you been?
> 
> Things are alright, the highlight for me right now is the band, it's been going great, we came up with a new song last practice, and it's killer! Can't wait to record the next album.



Yeah, I was in Nassau (New Providence) most of my life, I was born there, so you would think I would be ok with the heat, which I am mostly, but its the humidity that I cant deal with. 

I've been here and there  Actually with my other half, so been busy 

I am happy for you, I hope it goes well,  

Ok, steak time! I be back after I nom !


----------



## Zepp88

OM NOM NOM!


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> I have the hottest room in the house now, as we speak my parents have the living room wall unit off, and I am here with my AC on, because I'd suffocate otherwise.....



 I  my ceiling fan


----------



## Nerina

me too


----------



## D-EJ915

gurgle


----------



## Nerina

NOM!


----------



## Zepp88

*stretch*


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] requires cuddle [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

giggle


----------



## Zepp88

Not you.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] requires cuddle [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



Hehe, one of those nights where that's all I feel like doing lol


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Hehe, one of those nights where that's all I feel like doing lol



aw


----------



## Zepp88

Today was a happy day though, I got to talk to my buddy Betsy


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Today was a happy day though, I got to talk to my buddy Betsy



Aw................


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Aw................



Always a day brightener 

I'm gonna have my bedroom refridgerated.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


and goodnight


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Always a day brightener
> 
> I'm gonna have my bedroom refridgerated.





Shall I bring a fur coat when I visit?


----------



## Zepp88

I'll be wearing my bear suit.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I'll be wearing my bear suit.



Polar bear?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Polar bear?



Sure.


----------



## Nerina

Nice and warm 

Ok, its mom and Nerina movie time, I will see you later Mr Zepp
Have a wonderful night


----------



## Zepp88

Later Nerina 

I'll certainly have a sleepy one!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Later Nerina
> 
> I'll certainly have a sleepy one!



Oh wait, I knew there was somehting I had to ask you, I added your gmail adress to my msn, but I never see you online.......why is that?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh wait, I knew there was somehting I had to ask you, I added your gmail adress to my msn, but I never see you online.......why is that?



I'm just rarely online at home is all.


----------



## Nerina

Oh ok, I was just wondering if maybe cause it was a gmail account it wasnt compatible........I have a gmail too, but I cant remember my login.....
Im going to check now see if I can get in ........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh ok, I was just wondering if maybe cause it was a gmail account it wasnt compatible........I have a gmail too, but I cant remember my login.....
> Im going to check now see if I can get in ........



 You can spam my email all you want.

I actually haven't gotten around to downloading MSN on my computer at home, it have it on my laptop, but I haven't been on wifi in a while...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> You can spam my email all you want.
> 
> I actually haven't gotten around to downloading MSN on my computer at home, it have it on my laptop, but I haven't been on wifi in a while...



Oh so you dont actually have msn on ur comp, ok thats why, I see now. 
I'm gonna add you to my hotmail account so I can send you jokes and stuff 

Wait, shit, I dont have you on my messenger, wtf, pm me it again


----------



## JerkyChid

The chidren is in need of more beef jerky and a 7.


----------



## stuh84

I like cake


----------



## JerkyChid

I like waffles


----------



## stuh84

You ARE a waffle


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Oh so you dont actually have msn on ur comp, ok thats why, I see now.
> I'm gonna add you to my hotmail account so I can send you jokes and stuff
> 
> Wait, shit, I dont have you on my messenger, wtf, pm me it again



You've got mail!


----------



## JerkyChid

How can one BE a waffle? can I cover myself in syrup anyway?


----------



## stuh84

To be a waffle, you must first understand the waffle. Covering yourself in syrup will only go halfway to completing the cycle.


----------



## JerkyChid

teach me oh great breakfast sensei


----------



## Zepp88

I go through this every day.


----------



## stuh84

Liquidize yourself, whisk yourself into a fine paste, then you are at least the right mix to become a waffle. From then on, the quest is yours to lead. If I were to tell you the great secret of the waffle completion, I would have to kill you


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## stuh84




----------



## JerkyChid

Even if you must kill me sensei. I know 


</p>


----------



## Zepp88

I AM YOUR NEW LORD. YOUR TUBES SHALL BE VANQUISHED. CHUCK NORRIS SHUDDERS AT THE THOUGHT OF FACING MY DEVINE POWER.


----------



## Nerina

That octopus is insanely scarey, but really cool!



Zepp, I'm trying to remember my gmail id and password


----------



## stuh84

I think the 8 legged bugger is quite cute personally


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> That octopus is insanely scarey, but really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Zepp, I'm trying to remember my gmail id and password



[email protected]
password: coconuts


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> [email protected]
> password: coconuts



 thats the best!


----------



## Zepp88

WHAT IS THIS HUMAN EMOTION CALLED HUMOR. THIS DOES NOT RECTIFY.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> thats the best!


----------



## stuh84

Put the Mercury Arc in yer sig. It'll be so popular around here, seeing that every 5 seconds


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


>



Ok, I have to run, I'll email you on gmail


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok, I have to run, I'll email you on gmail


----------



## Zepp88

stuh84 said:


> Put the Mercury Arc in yer sig. It'll be so popular around here, seeing that every 5 seconds



It will be pwned by the sig fairy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Not you.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> WHAT IS THIS HUMAN EMOTION CALLED HUMOR. THIS DOES NOT RECTIFY.



Not even with a Triple Rectifier?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Not even with a Triple Rectifier?









FEAR ME.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> FEAR ME.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Go to the Englishergaden, catch a sexy sunbather, and mail her to me. Now.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Go to the Englishergaden, catch a sexy sunbather, and mail her to me. Now.



Das Wetter ist wieder etwas bewölkt heute, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Das Wetter ist wieder etwas bewölkt heute, Mike.





Mach mit!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mach mit!



Beim Nacktbaden?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.



Finde ich ziemlich geschmacklos.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Finde ich *ziemlich geschmacklos*.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

bbb


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Verdammt.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Verdammt.



Oh ja.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Oh ja.



Schweinlust.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schweinlust.



Weissbier!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Die Gehirn die Johanns ist kaput.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Die Gehirn die Johanns ist kaput.



Das sagt der, der sich wie ein Markov-Generator anhört!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Das sagt der, der sich wie ein Markov-Generator anhört!



Das Radhaus isst viele Meschen am Universum.


----------



## D-EJ915

zem


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Vier Katzen fleige unter den See.


----------



## Zepp88

Zwiebelpimmel


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Das Radhaus isst viele Meschen am Universum.


----------



## Zepp88

Luftbaum.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Zepp88

STIMMT IST FALSCH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Luftbaum.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> STIMMT IST FALSCH!


----------



## Zepp88

BIER IST GOTT.


----------



## D-EJ915

it's raining outside


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> it's raining outside



Welcome to Virginia, bring a snorkel.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BIER IST GOTT.



Bier ist eher


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Welcome to Virginia, bring a snorkellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.



llll'd!


----------



## Zepp88

ICH BIN DEIN NEUE GOTT!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ICH BIN DEIN NEUE GOTT!!!



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

9!


----------



## g3rmanium

8!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

*7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111*


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## g3rmanium

3...


----------



## g3rmanium

2!


----------



## g3rmanium

1!


----------



## g3rmanium

87000!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, llllllllllllllllllllllllll.



llllllllllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

aw


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> aw



lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

glube


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

mwahahahahaha


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

mangled corpse


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> mangllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllled corpse



llllllllllllllllllllllll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bad stuffz


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> mangled corpse



Where?! 

*disrobes


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Where?!
> 
> *disrobes



I think you'll disrobe for anything.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I think you'll disrobe for anything.


----------



## Nerina

Morning Kidlits!


----------



## Randy

*HOWDY YA'LL
*
[/pauladean]


----------



## Groff

O hai Nerina!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>




OMGWTFBBQ?!

 That fucking WINS!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

*seductively eats a banana


----------



## Groff

I AM THE LAWL


----------



## Nerina

Post


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I AM THE LAWL



I am the Lawlrus.


----------



## Lee

Off to the bank and buying a slide


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I am the Lawlrus.



Coo-Coo-Cachoo.



Lee said:


> Off to the bank and buying a slide



A waterslide?! Sweet... can I come over?


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Coo-Coo-Cachoo.
> 
> 
> 
> A waterslide?! Sweet... can I come over?



I don't think throwing yourself on a little rounded piece of metal would be too comfortable, but you're free to try.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I don't think throwing yourself on a little rounded piece of metal would be too comfortable, but you're free to try.





*prances


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> *prances



Well, I got a glass one instead, so that may sway your decision.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> I am the Lawlrus.





that was a _really_ weird song....


----------



## JerkyChid




----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt



*DEFILER OF CROSSDRESSERS*


----------



## Crucified

choo-choo and that is the truth.


----------



## Nerina

You guys confuse me.........


----------



## Randy

Care for me to clarify something?


----------



## playstopause

--> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/57891-yoav.html


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> --> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/57891-yoav.html



Well done.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> *DEFILER OF CROSSDRESSERS*



What's your point?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> What's your point?



Jeff is a cross-dressing necrophiliac. It's pretty clearly documented.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Well done.


----------



## Randy

Four different girls, out of my 95 person graduating class, are doing pornography. Shameful.


----------



## Lee

How'd you find that out?


----------



## Randy

From all the scenes I filmed with them. [/joking]

Rumors, and then ultimately... evidence.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> From all the scenes I filmed with them. [/joking]
> 
> Rumors, and then ultimately... evidence.



That had to be kind of weird  Weird, yet amusing at the same time I'd think.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> That had to be kind of weird  Weird, yet amusing at the same time I'd think.



Yeah... I definitely had mixed emotions about the whole thing at first. Now, it's really saddening to me.

A pair of them are actually great, intelligent people... They just made a few bad decision, and now that have trouble saying "no" to the money.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I want a cookie!


----------



## Randy

Here you go.

*hands Amanda a cookie


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

thanks.  Imaginary cookies are the bestest.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> thanks.  Imaginary cookies are the bestest.





I saw somebody making s'mores (which I hate, because I don't like "crunchy" foods) with chocolate chip cookies instead of graham crackers, the other day.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I want a cookie!



I've got some chocolate chip M&M cookies downstairs


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I saw somebody making s'mores (which I hate, because I don't like "crunchy" foods) with chocolate chip cookies instead of crackers.



You don't like "crunchy" food??  So I guess the crunchy peanut buter and jelly sandwhich I am eating would make your cringe then.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You don't like "crunchy" food??  So I guess the crunchy peanut buter and jelly sandwhich I am eating would make your cringe then.



*cringes

Sensitive teeth. Every time I bite something crunchy, I visualize all the teeth shattering out of my mouth. There's some exceptions, but graham crackers and CRUNCHY peanut butter are not two of them.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Lee said:


> I've got some chocolate chip M&M cookies downstairs



Call me strange but I really don't like chocolate that much.  Not even chocolate chip cookies.



Randy said:


> *cringes
> 
> Sensitive teeth. Every time I bite something crunchy, I visualize all the teeth shattering out of my mouth. There's some exceptions, but graham crackers and CRUNCHY peanut butter are not two of them.



I couldn't live without crunchy peanut butter.  I won't eat potato salad or scrambled eggs because of thier texture. It is too mushy.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I've got some chocolate chip M&M cookies downstairs



M&M = Crunchy

Crunchy = Inedible.

M&M = Inedible.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Call me strange but I really don't like chocolate that much.  Not even chocolate chip cookies.



*BURN HER AT THE STAKE!*



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I couldn't live without crunchy peanut butter.  I won't eat potato salad or scrambled eggs because of thier texture. It is too mushy.



I'm not fond of their texture either... but I like the taste. I have to pretty much close my eyes, and think about other things while I eat things like that.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Am I a witch now??



Sorry.  I couldn't help myself. I love Monty Python.


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Call me strange but I really don't like chocolate that much.  Not even chocolate chip cookies.



I've got a thing for dark chocolate. I'm going to try the new organic almond chocolate that I bought the other day


----------



## Randy

1. Yes, you're a witch.

2. I love Monty Python.

3. I'm going home, so I will see you all later. 



Lee said:


> I've got a thing for dark chocolate. I'm going to try the new organic almond chocolate that I bought the other day



Dark chocolate is not pleasant tasting to me.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Later Randy.

Lee, I am not a dark chocolate person but I got this orange chocolate while I was in the UK and it was the best thing I ever tasted.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> 1. Yes, you're a witch.
> 
> 2. I love Monty Python.
> 
> 3. I'm going home, so I will see you all later.


----------



## D-EJ915

yty


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Lul Was?


----------



## D-EJ915

rrrrwr


----------



## Nerina

walrus!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> geh



Wo und warum?


----------



## Nerina

vrums!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeaaa


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

part II


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Hooray for bumping!


----------



## Nerina

Bumping is fun


----------



## Zepp88

Definetly.


----------



## techjsteele

Ah, what the hell.........


----------



## Zepp88

Shhhhh, too busy bumping.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Bumping of epic proportions right there.


----------



## Zepp88

Come search my grab bag.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo zsamm.


----------



## Zepp88

Too much bumping.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Nox Mortis rules.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nox Mortis rules.



Qube?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Qube?



Thuringer metal


----------



## Kotex

Fu Manchu


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Fu Manchu



Touchy Feely Midlife Crisis Support Group


----------



## Kotex

Rawr


----------



## Zepp88

BUBBLE BATH IN NARNIA!


----------



## Kotex

Trust Zzzzuniga maaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> Trust Zzzzuniga maaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!



Do you hear that?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Thuringer metal



OGG oder MP3?


----------



## Kotex

I do.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I do.



Holy shit! Me too!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> OGG oder MP3?



Encyclopaedia Metallum - Nox Mortis


----------



## Kotex

I ate too much


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Encyclopaedia Metallum - Nox Mortis



Wo gibts da MP3s oder OGGs?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wo gibts da MP3s oder OGGs?



MySpace.com - Nox Mortis - DE - Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/noxmortis7lies

Da?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Kotex

I got my custom cable from that dude too btw, Zepp. I'll hopefully post some pics and a little review tomorrow in the thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MySpace.com - Nox Mortis - DE - Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/noxmortis7lies
> 
> Da?



Ich find auf MySpace nie irgendwas zum Runterladen.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I got my custom cable from that dude too btw, Zepp. I'll hopefully post some pics and a little review tomorrow in the thread.



Nice


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich find auf MySpace nie irgendwas zum Runterladen.



Ahso....

Nox Mortis ist nicht noch zusammen, und sind sehr "underground"


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso....
> 
> Nox Mortis ist nicht noch zusammen, und sind sehr "underground"



Die Projekte, in denen ich Musik gemacht haben, waren auch sehr underground.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Die Projekte, in denen ich Musik gemacht haben, waren auch sehr underground.



Wer?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Wer?



Hm?


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hm?



...

Was Projekte?


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ...
> 
> Was Projekte?



Ach so. Na NEBEL z.B.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ach so. Na NEBEL z.B.



Ohhh ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ohhh ahso



Genau.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

DON'T LET YOUR GUARD DOWN. I'M OBSERVING.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DON'T LET YOUR GUARD DOWN. I'M OBSERVING.



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



It is my primary function.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It is my primary function.



Ah.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ah.



Yes.....



FIND ME A SEYMOUR DUNCAN KTG 2100!


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.....
> 
> 
> 
> FIND ME A GAY MIDGET, SOME BUTTERSCOTCH, A LAWN GNOME, A SATCHEL OF RUBELS, AND SOME CHEESE WHIZ



fix'd


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> fix'd


----------



## Bound

I hear it's tough to find butterscotch these days. Has something to do with Myanmar. We can make it happen though.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> fix'd


----------



## Bound




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!



lllllllllllllll is the new E.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllll is the new E.



But E is still the old E


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> But E is still the old E



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!|!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

instafail!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> instafail!



You are it!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Thrashmanzac

lllll?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/58121-rock-me.html


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr


----------



## g3rmanium

Thrashmanzac said:


> lllll?



lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

lololopk


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

yaya


----------



## Randy

Like a neck, in a hanging rope.


----------



## D-EJ915

wawa


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Like a neck, in a hanging lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.



lllllllllllllllllllll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

87200!


----------



## Randy

I just la'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Randy

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I just la'd.



Yeah?


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> E.



E rly?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Yeah?





g3rmanium said:


> E rly?



:agr*EE*d:


----------



## D-EJ915

guah this class is so boring, I'm outta my mind!!!


----------



## Randy

You are out of your mind, because that class is NOT boring.


----------



## Nerina

What class?


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

rwawraw


----------



## Randy

_Runaway train, never going back_


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> _Runaway train, never going back_



Wrong way on a one way track.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> What class?


"critical thinking"

we're doing horoscopes right now...this is retarded


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> "critical thinking"
> 
> we're doing horoscopes right now...this is retarded



You're right, that is retarded. Just walk the fuck out and throw your books at the professor.


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



Urban Dictionary: la la land


----------



## D-EJ915

Randy said:


> You're right, that is retarded. Just walk the fuck out and throw your books at the professor.


you mean "throw" ? lol


----------



## Randy

You're right... I guess I walked "the fuck out" on one too many english classes.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

This ride isn't fun at all. It's making my stomach upset.

*gets off rollercoaster


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow...


----------



## Randy

Me-ow

*claws


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Is that a porn kitty??


----------



## Nerina

Post


----------



## Randy

Yes and no.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I saw some slutty girl acting out your post in my head. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I saw some slutty girl acting out your post in my head. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am not searching for slutty girls . You can find it for your self.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Wow... Posts about Kittys and porn, i'm surprised Jeffycakes hasn't chimed in.


----------



## Randy

Oh. 

*tucks tail between legs and scampers beneath a chair in the corner


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Oh.
> 
> *tucks tail between legs and scampers beneath a chair in the corner



*pets*


----------



## Groff

Randy can has slutty girls?


----------



## YYZ2112

Somebody say slutty girl?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Wow... Posts about Kittys and porn, i'm surprised Jeffycakes hasn't chimed in.



You're right.... o__0


----------



## Groff

Now THERE'S a lolcat that would be NSFW


----------



## Groff

YYZ2112 said:


> Somebody say slutty girl?



And kittys!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> *pets*







TheMissing said:


> Randy can has slutty girls?








YYZ2112 said:


> Somebody say slutty girl?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Someone says slutty and everyone shows up.


----------



## Groff

So two guys walk into a bar, the third one ducks.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Someone says slutty and everyone shows up.



I came for the kittys.



...I demand kittys!


----------



## YYZ2112

So where are they at???


----------



## Groff

WAR kittens?!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Someone says slutty and everyone shows up.



Good point.



TheMissing said:


> So two guys walk into a bar, the third one ducks.



...continue...

*draws hands to face in a brooding triangular orientation



YYZ2112 said:


> So where are they at???



No clue, but let me know when you find them m'kay?


----------



## Nerina

the third one ducks........the only one with a brain hahah


----------



## Randy

Oh... _into_ a bar... cute.

*coughs


----------



## Groff




----------



## YYZ2112

It must be all the mucus in my head because I serioulsy didn't get that joke for about a minute. I was sitting here trying to figure it out.


----------



## Groff

Still sedated after coming home from the vet...


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> It must be all the mucus in my head because I serioulsy didn't get that joke for about a minute. I was sitting here trying to figure it out.



You and me both, d00d.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Oh... _into_ a bar... cute.
> 
> *coughs





YYZ2112 said:


> It must be all the mucus in my head because I serioulsy didn't get that joke for about a minute. I was sitting here trying to figure it out.



Good job guys... Have some kittys


----------



## Zak1233




----------



## Groff

Kittys make me happy.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

There's no prizes for second place, chump.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> There's no prizes for second place, chump.



Except kittys... Everyone deserves kittys.


----------



## Groff

kittens.

...My girlfriend hates cats. And that makes me saaaaad...


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> kittens.
> 
> ...My girlfriend hates cats. And that makes me saaaaad...



Dump her ass. Ay-sap.


----------



## Groff

zOMG NEW PAGE!!111!!!shift!!11!eleventybillion!!111!CAPSMOTHAFUCKA!11!!!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Dump her ass. Ay-sap.



Nah, she said I could have a Husky.

Puppies < Kittens, but still...  Huskys


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Nah, she said I could have a Husky.
> 
> Puppies < Kittens, but still...  Huskys


----------



## Groff

Everytime I start posting here it always ends up being me and you Randy. You're the only one who loves me.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

Pretty much. I also like kitties.... 

[/innuendo]


----------



## Zak1233

i lurv you too missing

lolzor bunniezZBBQS!1


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that too.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I LOVE kitties(not the kitties that Randy is insinuating though)!!  I want a bengal or Russian Blue kitty.

One just like this would be nice.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I LOVE kitties(not the kitties that Randy is insinuating though)!!  I want a bengal or Russian Blue kitty.



Ugh.

*offended


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I doubt that there is much that offends you. Except someone serving you crunchy food.


----------



## Zak1233

lmaoaml 
lmaoaml
lmaoaml
lmaoaml


----------



## Bound

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I LOVE kitties(not the kitties that Randy is insinuating though)!!  I want a bengal or Russian Blue kitty.
> 
> One just like this would be nice.




Coolest cat ever, and it's actually the only cat I would ever own: The Maine Coon Cat. I'd grab one but my GF has 3 already.. so unless I can erase one of em.....


----------



## Nerina

BEST

KITTY

EVAR.


----------



## Bound




----------



## Nerina

BEST

KITTY

EVAR.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Nerina

BEST

KITTY

EVAR.


----------



## Randy

Last post was yesterday @ 6:21 PM?!


----------



## Psychoface

^the horror :O!


----------



## Randy

d00d, that's what I'm saying!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Last post was yesterday @ 6:21 PM?!



That's because whenever I post I scare people away.

Noone likes me!




















































































But I  you!


----------



## YYZ2112

I think it was because of that bad joke yesterday....


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> That's because whenever I post I scare people away.
> 
> Noone likes me!
> 
> But I  you!



The feeling's mutual... 

But, Chris...



YYZ2112 said:


> I think it was because of that bad joke yesterday....



...he makes a good point.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Nerina

Afternoon people!


----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## YYZ2112

afternoon....


----------



## Groff

O hai Nerina. How are you today?


----------



## arktan

fawk::it was retarded so i deleted a few..dont mind me, just headbanging around


----------



## playstopause

Wow.


----------



## playstopause

Excellent, really.


----------



## playstopause

I'm amazed.


----------



## playstopause

Honestly!!!


----------



## playstopause

Way to go, Chevy Van!


----------



## stuh84

I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT


----------



## playstopause

20.


----------



## playstopause

I like to, vomit!!!


----------



## playstopause

19.


----------



## playstopause

18.


----------



## playstopause

Where's Desecrated?


----------



## stuh84




----------



## playstopause

17. I am taking control.


----------



## playstopause

stuh84 said:


>



16- that's fucked up.


----------



## playstopause

15.


----------



## playstopause

14.


----------



## playstopause

13- I'll be done soon.


----------



## playstopause

12-


----------



## playstopause

11.


----------



## stuh84

playstopause said:


> 16- that's fucked up.








WHATS THAT YOU SAY?!


----------



## playstopause

10-


----------



## playstopause

stuh84 said:


> WHATS THAT YOU SAY?!



9-


----------



## playstopause

8!


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6-


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 5.



4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2- Almost done.


----------



## stuh84

I AM A FISH


----------



## playstopause

1!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




There you go.
Good night.


----------



## Zepp88

stuh84 said:


> I AM A FISH








I AM GOD


----------



## stuh84

The saviour of all that is holy returns


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> I AM GOD



weeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think you all need to consider the exiting new prospect of cheeseburgers for a mere 1.39 at mcdonalds!


----------



## Lee

Bet those are high quality


----------



## stuh84

Made with real cows ears


----------



## Lee

I think even that's putting it nicely


----------



## Zepp88

stuh84 said:


> The saviour of all that is holy returns







YES. I LIKE THE FISH TOO. IT IS CUTE.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> I AM GOD



I challenge and raise you.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

WIN!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't care about the whackos on imdb, that movie sucked ass


----------



## Zepp88

What movie?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna end up putting out fucking online singles ads


----------



## Zepp88

Living off of Ramen noodles and porno


----------



## Zepp88

And only talking to my cat(s)


----------



## D-EJ915

SLEEPY TIEM NAO


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> And only talking to my cat(s)



Cats are pretty good to talk to, they don't give you any guff and have no choice but to agree with you. After all, you're a predator like 50 times their size, and they know how the mamillian hierachy works. So they just sit there and take it, even if they don't want to.


----------



## sakeido

I wish I was playing Mass Effect right now


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## stuh84

I got my G Major to do a telephone effect on guitar, which can be faded back into a normal guitar sound, with an expression pedal....


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Bound

stuh84 said:


> I got my G Major to do a telephone effect on guitar, which can be faded back into a normal guitar sound, with an expression pedal....



Oh yeah, well my Maxon OD-9 picks up Italian radio... boooooOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## stuh84

Found out any secrets yet?


----------



## Bound

Well, they have a secret underground facility with an intact ufo in it. The usual, nothing to raise a stink about.


----------



## stuh84

Doesn't everyone have one of them? I know I've got the entire population of Magarethea stuck in my underground lair.


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> Well, they have a secret underground facility with an intact ufo in it. The usual, nothing to raise a stink about.



That's also the same place where they replaced Bush's brain with a potato.


----------



## stuh84

Must have been a bad potato if his intelligence didn't improve from before...


----------



## Bound

stuh84 said:


> Doesn't everyone have one of them? I know I've got the entire population of Magarethea stuck in my underground lair.



I had a whole bunch of shit in my lair, but someone snuck one of HR Gigers aliens down there, and well... let's just say I don't go down there too often any more. And if I do, I have a minigun.


----------



## Zepp88

I visited their Queen once. Now there are alien human hybrids.


----------



## stuh84

Zepp88 said:


> I visited their Queen once. Now there are alien human hybrids.









So this is your fault 

Edit:

I see the resemblance actually....


----------



## Bound

I saw him do it, too.

The wierd thing was, he just picked any ol whole. Doesn't seem to matter with them aliens.


----------



## Zepp88

No, the queens have like 50 vaginas.


----------



## Bound

Oh, so that's how it works. I get it now. I thought you were just going to town anywhere.


----------



## Bound

stuh84 said:


> So this is your fault
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I see the resemblance actually....






MIKE! WHAT DID YOU DO!


----------



## Zepp88

Bound said:


> MIKE! WHAT DID YOU DO!



Got laid


----------



## Bound

Zepp88 said:


> Got laid



touche


----------



## Bound

I felt like that was gonna be the next page....


----------



## D-EJ915

yay a new page


----------



## Bound

aghh there it is.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Bound

D-EJ915 said:


> yay a new page




god you're like a fuckin sniper with that shit.


----------



## D-EJ915

raawr


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

hot potato


----------



## SymmetricScars

LOOK


----------



## Anthony

Juesue


----------



## thebhef

Goodness!


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Codyyy

wut


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Lee

lol wut


----------



## Desecrated

What the hell guys, your not finished yet ????


----------



## Lee

Not exactly, no.


----------



## D-EJ915

yat


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Not exactly, no.



Why not ?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm still third, I thought the missing would pass me.


----------



## D-EJ915

Here's my master of puppets quickie clip lol


----------



## Desecrated

That helps.


----------



## D-EJ915

wherrrr


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

poat


----------



## D-EJ915

wgae


----------



## Desecrated

guon


----------



## Crazy German

what


----------



## D-EJ915

ega


----------



## progmetaldan

hi


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

hi dudes, what means LA???


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> hi dudes, what means LA???



*L*os *A*ngeles.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## arktan

wut?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wut?



llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

sodomy


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## arktan

umtz umtz umtz umtz umtz


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> sodomy



You enjoys it!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whater


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Wangcaster


----------



## Desecrated

squee


----------



## playstopause

fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Holy shit. What just happened?!

*picks nose


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrwrwrwrawraw


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Holy shit. What just happened?!
> 
> *picks nose



I wish I knew what fou de la poui meant


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapoui - Recherche Google


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I wish I knew what fou de la poui meant





playstopause said:


> foudelapoui - Recherche Google



Oooooh. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Oooooh. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>



 +  =


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

whrawh


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> +  =


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> whrawh



*GET TO DA CHOPPA'*


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Randy

_Hello Mr. Ridgeway. Welcome to the Sunset Hotel.​_


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> +  =





g3rmanium said:


>



You guys...

You make me feel all soft inside. :ultrawub:


----------



## playstopause

So you guys seems ready for it...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> You guys...
> 
> You make me feel all soft inside. :ultrawub:



We try. 

Hard. _Really_ hard.


----------



## Zepp88

Filthy.


----------



## D-EJ915

erwgawge


----------



## Lee

Dirty.


----------



## Randy

"Dirty boy! DIRTY DIRTY DIRTY!"


----------



## supertruper1988

post


----------



## Randy

Ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## Desecrated

Cabbage


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Cabbage



Rotten.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Rotten.



Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



Kurdistan


----------



## D-EJ915

whea


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Rotten.



Fermented. Explosive.


----------



## D-EJ915

ahj


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Fermented. Explosive.


----------



## Groff

This Thread Is Worthless Without Danglies.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## progmetaldan

post


----------



## Lee

Cabbage


----------



## playstopause

Less is moar.


----------



## Zepp88

He prefers the younger ones.


----------



## Codyyy

n00bs


----------



## playstopause

sb00n?


----------



## D-EJ915

meeee


----------



## Lee

Codyyy said:


> n00bs


----------



## Zepp88

The girl, yeah, she's the worst. She'll string you up like a dead animal just to give you a blowjob. She's got a real fascination for hooks and the like, but don't try to turn it around on her, then she'll kill you.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## Zepp88

A Mind Noir


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

Bloody bitch, she was bloody, very bloody, best night of my life.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

Lee said:


> Cabbage





Zepp88 said:


> A Mind Noir





Zepp88 said:


> Bloody bitch, she was bloody, very bloody, best night of my life.



Well, it depends. Imo, it's the taller one that counts.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Well, it depends. Imo, it's the taller one that counts.



A tall...that's what she asked for, tall, black with a bit of sugar, she sat sipping.


----------



## playstopause

Sipping is ok i guess. As long as it is pro-sipping.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sipping is ok i guess. As long as it is pro-sipping.



Well said imo.


----------



## Zepp88

She drank his eye with a coffee straw.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## playstopause

Welcome to page 1 Zepp.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Welcome to page 1 Zepp.



Well said imo.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Part I and II.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Part I and II.



Ending is better in part II imho.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Well said imo.



Jeff is always too early.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ending is better in part II imho.



Sometimes.


----------



## Zepp88

An excerpt from my defense against heinous charges:

"We were in bed, lots of heavy petting...she told me to eat her, so I did."


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not early, in fact I'm in the middle of the page  I use 40 posts per page


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## ibznorange

Mike, have you seen trouble everyday?
that sounds exactly like that. the cannibal dude played by vincent gallow starts raping this security guard chick, and in true chauvinist fantasy fashion she gets into it when he starts eating her out

but then he starts 

eating her out


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ibznorange said:


> Mike, have you seen trouble everyday?
> that sounds exactly like that. the cannibal dude played by vincent gallow starts raping this security guard chick, and in true chauvinist fantasy fashion she gets into it when he starts eating her out
> 
> but then he starts
> 
> eating her out



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 74n4LL0

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllll


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

söck, föck änd nössing tü dü


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> söck, föck änd nössing tü dü



I lollllllll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan




----------



## ZeroSignal

arktan said:


>



/b/tard: ur doin it wrong!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> /b/tard: ur doin it wrong!



lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## arktan




----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## arktan

ZeroSignal said:


> /b/tard: ur doin it wrong!



waddaya mean m8?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrss


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

gargle


----------



## arktan

whöt is göing ön? Röck ön

*barps*


----------



## D-EJ915

mad cow


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> whöt is göing ön? Röck ön
> 
> *barps*



I mog deinen Style.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> I mog deinen Style.



Dankeschen oh ünd LA! Mötläy crüä machens au

this is metöl!!! 

bitte in arroganter, belehrender, besserwisserischer Stimme lesen: Der Begriff "Metöl" bezieht sich auf 4erlei Dinge:

1. Metöl = Metal
2. Met = Honigwein = Absturz
3. Öl = Schwedisch für Bier = Absturz
4. Rückwärts ergibt es lötem, was nichts bedeutet


so: Metöl FTW


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Dankeschen oh ünd LA! Mötläy crüä machens au
> 
> this is metöl!!!
> 
> bitte in arroganter, belehrender, besserwisserischer Stimme lesen: Der Begriff "Metöl" bezieht sich auf 4erlei Dinge:
> 
> 1. Metöl = Metal
> 2. Met = Honigwein = Absturz
> 3. Öl = Schwedisch für Bier = Absturz
> 4. Rückwärts ergibt es lötem, was nichts bedeutet
> 
> 
> so: Metöl FTW



fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## arktan

fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii i? 

?

*barps*


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii i?
> 
> ?
> 
> *barps*



genau.


----------



## arktan

we believe...








 

 





Polymetric headbashing FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> we believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polymetric headbashing FTW!



NT?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

arktan said:


> we believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polymetric headbashing FTW!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> NT?



NT? hä?


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

87600!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> NT? hä?



NT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 87,601
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 24,935
D-EJ915 12,110
Desecrated 9,697
TheMissing 5,371
Zepp88 4,186
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,256
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,080
Randy 1,924
Nerina 1,252
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,057
Bound 904
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 762
yevetz 695
loktide 600
ZeroSignal 587
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
xXxPriestessxXx 411
JJ Rodriguez 401
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 337
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Makelele 237
Kotex 235
technomancer 232
Mattmc74 230
Sebastian 226
Ivan 196
dream-thief 175
Nik 169
B Lopez 163
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 91
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
progmetaldan 73
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
OrsusMetal 65
Jason 64
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
daybean 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
arktan 33
YYZ2112 32
Thrashmanzac 31
cow 7 sig 31
Jon 30
biggness 30
Azyiu 28
Metal Ken 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
poisonelvis 23
Azathoth43 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
ibznorange 21
thebhef 20
Blood Tempest 20
stuh84 20
MorbidTravis 19
sakeido 18
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
ibzrg1570 16
budda 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
TheHandOfStone 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
74n4LL0 12
Thomas 12
Hellbound 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
MoRoH 12
jim777 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Allen Garrow 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
eaeolian 10
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Trespass 9
wes225 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Chris 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
Aenima 7
twiztedchild 7
huber 7
Seven 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
Varjo 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
turmoil 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
The Arisen 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
skinhead 5
Stealthtastic 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
roast 5
Russ 5
eleven59 5
Codyyy 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
kristallin 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
TimSE 4
Hawksmoor 4
HaGGuS 4
Zak1233 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
mediaguitarist 4
Regor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Jongpil Yun 4
iumentum 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Jarrett 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
telecaster90 3
Satan 3
dpm 3
TemjinStrife 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
totaluntruth 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
tie my rope 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Forresterc 3
Toshiro 3
Moonohol 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
skattabrain 3
CatPancakes 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Se7enMeister 3
The Dubya 2
Matt Crooks 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
David 2
Celiak 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
wlminter 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Shotglass 2
nikt 2
Creepy 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
Firebeard 2
guitarplayerone 2
SymmetricScars 2
Coiso 2
Parka Dez 2
thadood 2
Quicksilver689 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
bobbyretelle 2
Hcash 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
Tim77 2
newamerikangospel 2
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
Neil 1
Svartmetall 1
Chaeot 1
ESPlayer 1
emmure 1
jarrydn 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
jaxadam 1
HamBungler 1
kung_fu 1
undeadsoldier 1
HammerAndSickle 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
DomitianX 1
jacksonplayer 1
malufet 1
Skeksis 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Alien DNA 1
Munky7Head 1
jaymz_wylde 1
Jaden 1
g3rmanium_ 1
th249z 1
Demeyes 1
Spinedriver 1
Minus 1
Mattayus 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
WayneCustom7 1
spencer 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
Soma 1
Harray 18 1
NeoGothenburg 1
Mastodon 1
rummy 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
EclecticFinn 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
ire_works 1
daxworxguitar 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
Anthony 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Pewtershmit 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
GuitarG2 1
Oneiros 1
KillMAH 1
dtrax 1
Niilz 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Doddus 1
god_puppet 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
Mr. Test 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## arktan

ooooookay 

g3rmanium 24,935
Das is' ne üble Sache, Maloni 

congrats


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ooooookay
> 
> g3rmanium 24,935
> Das is' ne üble Sache, Maloni
> 
> congrats



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

9700


----------



## arktan

skoal, skaal, skaoam METÖl FTW


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> skoal, skaal, skaoam METÖl FTW



blob.


----------



## arktan

haha


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> haha



lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

kicher grins grins kicher


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> kicher grins grins kicher



lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllll



haha! i can quote too. Take that


----------



## D-EJ915

agaga


----------



## arktan

gaga?


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> Yuri Gagarin



Fix'd.


----------



## arktan

first man in space....wait no! First man in space should have been Chuck Norris but it ran away when his rocket started


----------



## Zepp88

I'm ripe


----------



## arktan

the universe is not expanding, it's running away from chuck norris


----------



## Desecrated

postimng


----------



## D-EJ915

gart


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> postimng



I don't friggin' think so, bucko.


----------



## D-EJ915

you


----------



## Desecrated

Me?


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> you



_...got what I neeeeeeed. And you say he's just a friend. And you say he's just a friend...._


----------



## D-EJ915

hoola


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> hoola



_Shake it like a Polaroid picture... Ey-Ya._


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> _Shake it like a Polaroid picture... Ey-Ya._



I will not


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I will not



I will.


----------



## D-EJ915

cloaca


----------



## D-EJ915

wawa


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I will.



You make a good point... hmmm...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I will.



Tonight? Your place?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm ripe



To buy gear?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Tonight? Your pllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lll'd!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Tonight? Your place?



As always.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> As always.



I'll make sure to stop by, and bring the jumper cables.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> lll'd!



Damn!


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> I'll make sure to stop by, and bring the jumper cables.



I'll bring the mace.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I'll bring the mace.



We've got a date then.

*packs bags


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

That's probably not a good idea.


----------



## D-EJ915

goop


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> goop



"Give her the ropes." - Ken Susi


----------



## D-EJ915

rah rah


----------



## Randy

Ramen noodles. 

Yummy, yummy for my tummy, tummy.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Ramen noodles.
> 
> Yummy, yummy for my tummy, tummy.



Don't forget carrots and peas.


----------



## D-EJ915

green pee


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> green bean soup



Fixd4U.


----------



## Desecrated

green chili


----------



## Lee

Green peppers


----------



## Randy

Green puke chunks.


----------



## Desecrated

666


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> 666



Yes.


----------



## Groff

OMGWTFLA


----------



## Desecrated

glockenspeil


----------



## Groff

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLa


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> 666



*YES!*


----------



## Nerina

Hi Peeps


----------



## Randy

HELO.*


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Desecrated

NENE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Des wins all the time


----------



## Lee

yep


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## D-EJ915

buuuumpz0rz


----------



## Lee




----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> new page



 everytime you say new page, its half way down a page for me and i get all confused


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



I've been watching that nonstop the last 5 months.


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


>



WHAT...........



THE....................


F...........................





?


----------



## Lee

I still laugh uncontrollably every time I see that


----------



## Nerina

What is it from?


----------



## Lee

I randomly found it on ED


----------



## D-EJ915

Nerina said:


> everytime you say new page, its half way down a page for me and i get all confused


I stopped doing it on the first post, this was like 3-4 down


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I stopped doing it on the first post, this was like 3-4 down



K

And just K


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## Nerina

engineers need cats


----------



## D-EJ915

motherfuckin rusty nail


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

YouTube - Conchita - a cute clip


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

no handlebars!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

NWS:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

win

X =


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Post



I cant find any cool vids to post.........


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Post
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find any cool vids to post.........


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## D-EJ915

ranaz


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## D-EJ915

anana


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Nerina

Mana Mana

25


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## D-EJ915

zag


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Nerina

19


----------



## D-EJ915

hana


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Nerina

20


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## D-EJ915

fanaha


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Nerina

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## D-EJ915

cara


----------



## Nerina

coconuts


----------



## D-EJ915

TOOONIGHT!!!


----------



## Desecrated

fyrtiotre då


----------



## D-EJ915

wrangled


----------



## Desecrated

nästan femtio


----------



## Nerina

pineapples!


----------



## Desecrated

annanas


----------



## Desecrated

1999


----------



## D-EJ915

zang


----------



## Desecrated

fan man börjar bli gammal


----------



## Nerina

NEN!


----------



## D-EJ915

pokémon


----------



## Nerina

NO EEARS
AND NO HANDLEBARS


----------



## Desecrated

det är alltid lika smart att bli nostalgisk klockan 3 på morgon


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemon


----------



## Desecrated

skuggan gick fram och släckte allt ljus.


----------



## Nerina

Des ur cheating, I cant read that


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Des ur cheating, I cant read that



neither can I


----------



## D-EJ915

pokémons


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemons


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

pokémans


----------



## Desecrated

pundare, alkisar och socialfall som kämpar


----------



## D-EJ915

pokemans


----------



## Nerina

whats ur fav fruit people?


----------



## Desecrated

poke some more


----------



## D-EJ915

plums!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> whats ur fav fruit people?



orange


----------



## Desecrated

phsyalis


----------



## D-EJ915

rum & coke


----------



## D-EJ915

coke & rum


----------



## Desecrated

litche


----------



## Nerina

D-EJ915 said:


> rum & coke



 ur fav fruit?


----------



## Chris

E!


----------



## D-EJ915

cake & ram


----------



## Desecrated

87777^^


----------



## Nerina

Chris said:


> E!



NEN!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAM & COKE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

RAM & CAKE!!! <3 win


----------



## Desecrated

Chris said:


> E!



E!


----------



## D-EJ915

CAKE & FAKE LAKE BAKE SAKE DAKE NAKE FLAKE TRAPE SAPE NAPE IN-TAPE CREPE GRAPE


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## D-EJ915

poor


----------



## D-EJ915

roope


----------



## D-EJ915

rana


----------



## D-EJ915

sang


----------



## HamBungler

what what, in da butt?


----------



## Groff

HamBungler said:


> what what, in da butt?



woot woot in the boot?


----------



## D-EJ915

GOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Lee

HamBungler said:


> what what, in da butt?



Hey, you're the what what in my asshole kid!


----------



## Nerina

Come on children, play nice


----------



## Lee

It's from an episode of South Park


----------



## D-EJ915

ranty


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Come on children, play nice



HERE! A ROCK! CATCH!


----------



## SplinteredSoul

I want there to be a G.I.T.S season 3 ....


----------



## D-EJ915

panty


----------



## Lee

raid?


----------



## Zepp88

GREETINGS DENIZENS OF THE 100K! ALLOW ME TO SIT. DRINK TEA. AND RAPE YOUR MINDS!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## SplinteredSoul

I wonder what the prize is? Bernie Rico Jr. Guitar, or a delrin pick? hehe


----------



## Zepp88

SplinteredSoul said:


> I wonder what the prize is? Bernie Rico Jr. Guitar, or a delrin pick? hehe



YOU SHALL BE ALLOWED TO LIVE AFTER THE GREAT PWNING.


----------



## g3rmanium

Chris said:


> E!



Chris, llllllllllllllllll is the new E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## arktan

the gates to hell have opened and demons will come to enslave mankind. Where's the beer and chips, dammit?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> the gates to hell have opened and demons will come to enslave mankind. Where's the beer and chips, dammit?



And where's the lllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike.



Hello there Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Was macht dein Gear?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Was macht dein Gear?



Es pwnt alle.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es pwnt alle.



Soundclips oder eine in die Fresse.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Soundclips oder eine in die Fresse.



 























pst....Withersoul starts recording the new album very soon...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> pst....Withersoul starts recording the new album very soon...



Sounclips oder eine in die Fresse.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Sounclips oder eine in die Fresse.



Quatsch.


----------



## D-EJ915

toppus


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Weißbier!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ttt!!!



lllllllllll is the new ttt


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan

hot bitches and tea, that's the way a brunch must be...


----------



## Groff

Iced bitches and hot tea.

Brunch at the morgue!


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Iced bitches and hot tea.
> 
> Brunch at the llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!



llllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## arktan

TheMissing said:


> Iced bitches and hot tea.
> 
> Brunch at the morgue!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Jeff, sup?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## playstopause

JOHANNNNNNNN!!!! IT'S COMING UP!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gooo


----------



## arktan

shalalalalala shalalalala in satans lair


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> JOHANNNNNNNN!!!! IT'S COMING UP!!!!!!!



fou de la poui?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> shalalalalala shalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



repaired!


----------



## Desecrated

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

glaah


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> fou de la poui?



Nooooooo!


25K!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol!!


----------



## Nerina

Bonjour!


----------



## D-EJ915

oinoi


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Bonjour!



Hé hé! La plus chic fille du forum vient de débarquer!


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Hé hé! La plus chic fille du forum vient de débarquer!



Je suis venu pour parler avec le gentil type du forum


----------



## D-EJ915

rwerwear


----------



## Randy

What a fuck?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Je suis venu pour parler avec le gentil type du forum


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Je suis venu pour parler avec le gentil type du forum



Avec moi?


----------



## playstopause

JOHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

WTF????????

10 TO GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

10...?


----------



## playstopause

8 posts to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

*DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JOHANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

new page...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

aaaagh


----------



## D-EJ915

zah


----------



## D-EJ915

zeh


----------



## D-EJ915

harass


----------



## D-EJ915

rassss


----------



## D-EJ915

zagn


----------



## D-EJ915

hurts


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrss


----------



## D-EJ915

lopp


----------



## D-EJ915

loops


----------



## D-EJ915

poouty


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrsg


----------



## D-EJ915

geheg


----------



## D-EJ915

gagwe


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Randy

Missah' Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## D-EJ915

vagooo


----------



## Randy

Duba' Duba' Double U Beeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> post



Yeah, do that.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs



Give it to me, Neil.


----------



## D-EJ915

ugh, tired


----------



## Randy

Take some uppers!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

JOHANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleepy


----------



## playstopause

Still? Wow.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

Foudela pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Desecrated

,m.n


----------



## playstopause

Amazing!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Foudela pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



Poui of the insane? 

The poui tree is the tree of the insane?

Silly french people




...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Poui of the insane?
> 
> The poui tree is the tree of the insane?
> 
> Fuckin' french people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fix'd


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Fix'd


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## TimSE

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

TimSE said:


>



deepthroath ?


----------



## Randy

deepthroath...?

Intriguing.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> JOHANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

*25000!   *





oh and btw.











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOoOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOooOoOOoOOO


----------



## Bound

ooOOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOOOOoooOO


----------



## Bound

OoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoO


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Bound

OoOoOo


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> OoOoO



I like your new style!


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> I like your new style!



Thank you Seems a bit more aesthetic than the NT


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOooOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOOoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Bound

weeeeeeeee I'm at the beach and the weather sucks


----------



## Bound

I think this calls for sleep round II


----------



## Bound

wooooooOoOOOoOooooOoo hOoOooOooOooOO


----------



## D-EJ915

time to gooo


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> Thank you Seems a bit more aesthetic than the NT



On the other hand, NT has had its benefits, too...


----------



## D-EJ915

lopoline


----------



## D-EJ915

lopolines


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

88000!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Randy

Fuck all that shit dude. Seriously.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

Yeah! New pages rule!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah!!!


----------



## Randy

This calls for a celebration.


----------



## El Caco

Oh shit I didn't realise that I clicked on the 100K thread, hello 100Kers


----------



## Randy

Hello.... 

*Welcome to the Fold. *


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

You've got a purdy mouth.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

ok back home


----------



## Randy

s7eve said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> You've got a purdy mouth.



yes I do


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> yes I do



I figured someone had to say it. Might as well be me.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I figured someone had to say it. Might as well be me.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy

DING DING DING

Correct answer. Give the contestant a _goddamn_ prize.


----------



## YYZ2112

I'll take beef flavored nipples for $200, Alex.


----------



## Randy

_We have another
_
*WINNER*

_TELL HIM WHAT HE'S WON._

*reaches into bloodsoaked pillowcase


----------



## YYZ2112

I'm so excited. What could it be????


----------



## Randy

*slowly removes from the pillowcase... a head of cabbage


----------



## YYZ2112

Well that prize sucks. I was hoping for a new car.


----------



## Randy

Well, the keys to the car were in the head of cabbage, but if you're just going to complain then you get nothing.

*jumps into brand new car behind curtain, removes keys from cabbage, uses keys to starts the car and peals the fuck out of the studio


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## YYZ2112

Randy said:


> Well, the keys to the car were in the head of cabbage, but if you're just going to complain then you get nothing.
> 
> *jumps into brand new car behind curtain, removes keys from cabbage, uses keys to starts the car and peals the fuck out of the studio



Ahh.. the old keys in the cabbage trick. Touche.


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> Ahh.. the old keys in the cabbage trick. Touche.



*phones in from the Florida Keys

_HA~! Gets them every time!_


----------



## YYZ2112

You won't fool me twice.


----------



## Desecrated

plusturm


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> plusturm



Good Afternoon,
Would you like to join me in my office Dr Desecrated?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Would you like to join me in my office Dr Desecrated?



i'M ON MY WAY


----------



## Desecrated

I have the capslock button pressed


----------



## Nerina

why?


----------



## Desecrated

It was on and then I forget to turn it of, and then a giraffe hide behind the cabbage and the car fermented itself into a polar bear and now I don't know where my keys are.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> It was on and then I forget to turn it of, and then a giraffe hide behind the cabbage and the car fermented itself into a polar bear and now I don't know where my keys are.



!


----------



## mr nice guy

I baught a fender american strat yesterday. And returned it today. To buy an Ibanez RG1527. How are those 2 even in the same story? ;D


----------



## Bound

Oo


----------



## Bound

OoO


----------



## Bound

OoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoO


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOo
OoOoOoO
oOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOo
OoOoOoO
oOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOoOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Nerina

Are you bored Bound?


----------



## Bound

nah, just knockin a few OooO's out while I take a practice break


----------



## Bound

and stuff some pasta in my face


----------



## Nerina

Bound said:


> and stuff some pasta in my face



 I love that expression, 'stuffing my face'


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Azathoth43

VVV


----------



## D-EJ915

anana


----------



## SymmetricScars

soup


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

mwaha mwahahahaha muuahahahahahaha *barps* mwahahaha uhuhuhuh mwaha


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

U-Brot 571


----------



## dream-thief

Wank.


----------



## Zepp88

cockshovel.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour


----------



## Desecrated

rou ore


----------



## Nerina

morning earthlings!


----------



## progmetaldan

Goodnight...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## Desecrated

mnorning


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> 1.



palindrome post nr 88088


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

88100


----------



## Nerina

88101


----------



## Desecrated

102


----------



## Nerina

me and my bro


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> me and my bro



Cute!


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


> me and my bro



Awww it's a itty bitty Nerina!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Nerina

psp and missing:


----------



## Groff

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Nerina

Des! you keep dissappearing!


----------



## D-EJ915

grasp


----------



## Randy

:cosign:


----------



## Groff

cos


----------



## D-EJ915

zoloft


----------



## Randy

Cosplay


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Randy

Uppers 

Downers


----------



## Lee

Uppers 

Downers


----------



## D-EJ915

whau


----------



## Nerina

uppers 
downers


----------



## D-EJ915

upppsss


----------



## Nerina

Lee, we're both pretty damn metal, upper!


----------



## B Lopez

Damn


----------



## Nerina

what is ur prob Bob?


----------



## B Lopez

Stuff 

Mostly people being unappreciative lately. 

Except you, your comments made me happy *backflips*


----------



## Lee

Nerina said:


> Lee, we're both pretty damn metal, upper!


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

287tgnagn


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Stuff
> 
> Mostly people being unappreciative lately.
> 
> Except you, your comments made me happy *backflips*



 I appreciate you! Who should I beat up for you? I charge 50 dollars per broken limb.....see me in my office....


----------



## CooleyJr

88,130. So... Nerina can u beat up Herman Li? haha


----------



## Nerina

CooleyJr said:


> 88,130. So... Nerina can u beat up Herman Li? haha



I'll charge 20$ for that, cause I dont need to beat him up, all I have to do is wrap that long hair of his around his throat and yank.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I'll charge 20$ for that, cause I dont need to beat him up, all I have to do is wrap that long hair of his around his throat and yank.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Lee

It's because Jon is going to use that in his sexcapades


----------



## Zepp88

Wrapping his hair around his throat and yank has to be complex and painfu


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Wrapping his hair around his throat and yank has to be complex and painfu



Yeah I wouldn't want to touch his hair either.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> It's because Jon is going to use that in his sexcapades



I got your application last night I see you'll be entering both the men single and team competition this year. I like your spirit.


----------



## Desecrated

6333


----------



## Zepp88

Yank.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I got your application last night I see you'll be entering both the men single and team competition this year. I like your spirit.



Have to go for the gusto


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Have to go for the gusto



Gustfuckingo!


----------



## Zepp88

Hoar.


----------



## Lee

Hoore!


----------



## Desecrated

Whore ?


----------



## Nerina

Me and Zepp are overtaking the world today! Yay! Des, come join us.

And Lee, come along with your golf cart.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Me and Zepp are overtaking the world today! Yay! Des, come join us.
> 
> And Lee, coe along with your golf cart.
> 
> And Lee, coe along with your golf cart.



Where do you need me ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Where do you need me ?



Everywhere we go with our golfcart.


----------



## Zepp88

We shall be victorious Nerina!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Everywhere we go with our golfcart.



So about 1 mile before the batteries dies.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> So about 1 mile before the batteries dies.



We shall conquer you too!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We shall conquer you too!



You already have


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> So about 1 mile before the batteries dies.



 we can use a gas powered one


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> we can use a gas powered one



I hope we can afford it, we might have to sell germanium to some Floridians.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm willing to do what it takes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm willing to do what it takes.



I know


----------



## Nerina

I have to go pick up my dad, I shall continue this world domination when I return!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I have to go pick up my dad, I shall continue this world domination when I return!



He isen't quit finished yet, give us 15 more minutes.


----------



## Zepp88

glorp.


----------



## Desecrated

glorp indeed


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> glorp indeed



That's bullshit, dude, and you know it.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> That's bullshit, dude, and you know it.



Yeah but we all need it sometime.


----------



## Nerina

How do I post a pole?


----------



## Desecrated

You don't, you bring it to my office.


----------



## Nerina

! I meant Poll, hahahah I cant spell in my own language


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina did you know that you misspelled the second quote about me misspelling things ?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Nerina did you know that you misspelled the second quote about me misspelling things ?



are you serious? ! oh gods help me.......im too stressed, my fingers are being retarded.....

Oh, actually, I copied and pasted what you wrote


----------



## Desecrated

Your on summers leave, what are you getting stressed about ?


----------



## Nerina

Oh, actually, I copied and pasted what you wrote  

Oh, the fact that I *cant* leave.......


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Oh, actually, I copied and pasted what you wrote



O man I miss copy and paste.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> O man I miss copy and paste.



where did it go? Did it leave?


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah, it went with my other computer.


----------



## Desecrated

I just heard my neighbours change gear on his car without pressing down the clutch.


----------



## Nerina

Oh....I'm sorry.......so how do i post a poll?


----------



## Desecrated

Now I got 3 arabs in a mazda screaming at each others


----------



## Desecrated

o sorry 

when you start a topic there should be an poll option on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Now I got 3 arabs in a mazda screaming at each others





Theres a dude that lives right next door to me, and I think he dosent know how to drive, cause every day he sits there and revs the engine for like half an hour waking everyone up before his car turns on and he drives away

haha


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## stuh84

DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/58950-happy-birthday.html#1


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Bound

OoO


----------



## Bound

OoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoO


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

,lllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOoooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllllllllllooooooolllllllllooooooosaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddkkkkkkkkkkkköqwllllllllllllllllllllllllllliopfalksdapeomnsaöldksaoOo


----------



## D-EJ915

glorping


----------



## Desecrated

glorp on the run


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

O glorp on you


----------



## D-EJ915

zonk


----------



## Desecrated

I glorp your zonk and knatschade your goatski.


----------



## D-EJ915

zephil


----------



## totaluntruth

junge junge junge junge squeal!


----------



## Desecrated

bree bree squue squue ?


----------



## Mattmc74

WOOT WOOT WOOT WAAAHHH


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Where the hell is everybody ?


----------



## stuh84

*Mardi Gras*


----------



## playstopause

Ok!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

0.


----------



## playstopause

Show time :


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Lee

kekekelolz


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawr


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> good morning



You d00d.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




weeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

Nothing but a bad time.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## arktan

the morning has risen
awake to die
all sins are forgiven
to valhall i shall fly

battlefields of thunder
asunder they plow
oh, great lysander
lead us in rows

give me the strenght
to redeem myself
on these fields of battle
where noone's foot went


----------



## Randy

I agree with ALL OF THAT.


----------



## D-EJ915

rats


----------



## Groff

mice


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Desecrated

klä mig i smör och potatis


----------



## Randy

BLORB!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Randy

Yeah. A handful of them, not even an hour ago. What's the chance of that?


----------



## Desecrated

posting


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> posting



Hell yeah, d00d! Keep doing that.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Hell yeah, d00d! Keep doing that.



It's all we got left now.


----------



## Groff

Hey Randy, you should take a day trip down to Atlantic City, hop a train or something, and hang out with me.


----------



## Groff

We could wander around the casinos being teh metulz, necro and cvlt!


----------



## Groff

I'm going to be on vacation the week of the 23rd. I'm gonna miss you guys while i'm away!


----------



## Groff

Unless Christopher Walken is on vacation too... Then I can steal wireless internet from him again.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Groff

It was an honor to steal wireless bandwith from Christopher Walken


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Hey Randy, you should take a day trip down to Atlantic City, hop a train or something, and hang out with me.





TheMissing said:


> We could wander around the casinos being teh metulz, necro and cvlt!





TheMissing said:


> I'm going to be on vacation the week of the 23rd. I'm gonna miss you guys while i'm away!



You know... my mom was JUST in Atlantic City two weeks ago.


----------



## Groff

He's just as odd and disconnected as the impersonations of him suggest. But he's super cool!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I'm going to be on vacation the week of the 23rd. I'm gonna miss you guys while i'm away!



Your going to die, that was what I did when I went on vacation
I still haven't gotten into my postwhore groove yet


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You know... my mom was JUST in Atlantic City two weeks ago.



Yeah, but i'd rather hang out with you, not your mom. Unless your mom is hot.
*insert your mom joke here*


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, but i'd rather hang out with you, not your mom. Unless your mom is hot.
> *insert your mom joke here*



She's not, but you never know. 

I had an offer to go, but I stayed home.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Your going to die, that was what I did when I went on vacation
> I still haven't gotten into my postwhore groove yet



I wish I had a laptop, then I could track down a starbucks or something and hop onto the wifi. But it takes about a half hour to get anywhere near actual civilization from where we stay, which is actually quite nice.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> She's not, but you never know.
> 
> I had an offer to go, but I stayed home.



Haha, would have been cool if you did, not that i'm interesting or anything. I just think it's cool to meet internet buddies in person.


----------



## Groff

And also, la


----------



## Groff

At the very least, we could have headed back to the rehersal space to jam, my drums are all set up.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> I wish I had a laptop, then I could track down a starbucks or something and hop onto the wifi. But it takes about a half hour to get anywhere near actual civilization from where we stay, which is actually quite nice.



I brought a long some mobile broadband to be able to pay my rent and then I happened to have some time over for ss.org but it was torture anyway.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Haha, would have been cool if you did, not that i'm interesting or anything. I just think it's cool to meet internet buddies in person.



Next time it's a date. I'll bring the chloroform, and you bring the ziplock baggies full of tainted meat.


----------



## Groff

Speaking of which, I need to get some drumsticks, i'm all out. I wish I knew where my Ahead 7A's were...


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> She's not, but you never know.
> 
> I had an offer to go, but I stayed home.



it would have been kinda weird if you thought she was.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Next time it's a date. I'll bring the chloroform, and you bring the ziplock baggies full of tainted meat.



My favorite!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Speaking of which, I need to get some drumsticks, i'm all out. I wish I knew where my Ahead 7A's were...



Try some travis barker signature, they bounce very good.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I brought a long some mobile broadband to be able to pay my rent and then I happened to have some time over for ss.org but it was torture anyway.



Did somebody say torture? 

*ears perk up


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>



Hi lee


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Did somebody say torture?
> 
> *ears perk up



Yeah, but not in the good way. 
Not the "sandpaper on the foreskin" kind of torture you have on the first date.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> it would have been kinda weird if you thought she was.



If you can't keep it in your pants, keep it in the family. 

*vomits


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> If can't keep it in your pants, keep it in the family.
> 
> *vomits



I will bring that up next time I go to visit my brother.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Hi lee



 How's it going?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I will bring that up next time I go to visit my brother.



An interesting way to start a conversation, anyway.

Perhaps he has some thoughts on the matter... could be an enlightening experience.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrty


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> How's it going?



pretty good, hunting books
you ?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> An interesting way to start a conversation, anyway.
> 
> Perhaps he has some thoughts on the matter... could be an enlightening experience.



Well he is small and fragile so I don't think he can put up much of a fight anyway.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> pretty good, hunting books
> you ?



Pretty good. It's too hot to even go outside


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Pretty good. It's too hot to even go outside



We actually have rain today, so I had to put my socks on.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Well he is small and fragile so I don't think he can put up much of a fight anyway.



Ah. Fragile. Interesting.

*settles into throne, stroking cat


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Ah. Fragile. Interesting.
> 
> *settles into thrown, stroking cat



Cats are awesome.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> We actually have rain today, so I had to put my socks on.



I wish it would rain here


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> oOoOoOo
> OoOoOoO
> oOoOoOo



Your new style is rather hypnotic.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Cats are awesome.



Co-sign.

*high fives


----------



## D-EJ915

tata


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Co-sign.
> 
> *high fives



High five!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I wish it would rain here



It can't be sun all the time.


----------



## turmoil

50 minutes of work left. COOMMMEEE ONNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Try some travis barker signature, they bounce very good.



Ehh, they're vic firth, I break those damn things left and right. Pro-Marks are the only drum sticks I don't break, or even splinter to hell. Mike Portnoy sigs are my favorite, they're a longer 7A with a nylon tip, and they're wonderful.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Ehh, they're vic firth, I break those damn things left and right. Pro-Marks are the only drum sticks I don't break, or even splinter to hell. Mike Portnoy sigs are my favorite, they're a longer 7A with a nylon tip, and they're wonderful.



I have to try them. 
I'm using aluminum sticks most of the time, that way I know they won't break.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllll



llllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

I'm going to go eat some pretzels


----------



## Desecrated

pretzellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

ost


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

n1, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bananya~


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bananya~



Eh Jeff.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bananya~



Mmmm... meat sandwich.

*rubs tummy


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Mmmm... meat sandlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.
> 
> *rubs tummy


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

weasel


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

1891981


----------



## Desecrated

098098


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> weasel



I'll take 2!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Zepp88

I'm watching Lost. I just bought Season One, I totally missed the hype, so now I'm checking it out after the rest of the world like I do everything.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Allen Garrow

I can't believe this fuk'n thing is still going......

~A


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## progmetaldan

good night...


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

garrrr


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

I wanna play Wii....

Metroid Prime 3 is awesome!


----------



## Desecrated

I want a want


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



La


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


>




YES!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> llllla


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

3 2 2 1 

3 2 2 1 2


----------



## Desecrated

H |X-X-X-|X-X|X-X|X| 
S |-X--X-|--X|---X|X|
K |X-----|X--|X---|-|


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> H |X-X-X-|X-X|X-X|X|
> S |-X--X-|--X|---X|X|
> K |X-----|X--|X---|-|



4 ON THE FLOOR!


----------



## Zepp88

Pork.


----------



## playstopause

...and beans.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

I just had kimchi and fried rice, that counts as pork and beans right ?


----------



## Zepp88

Twat


----------



## Desecrated

me?


----------



## Zepp88

Try some


----------



## Desecrated

Try some twats or pork ?


----------



## Anthony

Pig twat pork


----------



## Desecrated

Anthony said:


> Pig twat pork



I'll ask for it tomorrow at the supermarket.


----------



## Zepp88

Twat.

I think I've inhaled too much paint dust.


----------



## turmoil

12 minutes of work left. GOOOO!!!


----------



## Lee

I have to work at 6am tomorrow


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll!


----------



## g3rmanium

11.


----------



## g3rmanium

10.,


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8!


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4!


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

oans


----------



## g3rmanium

88400!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> oans



Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

<--- WTF is this shit?!


----------



## Azathoth43

...and the pickles.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> <--- WTF is this shit?!



My new pet.


----------



## loktide

morning!


----------



## Zepp88

mourning.


----------



## ibznorange

if you think of an orange zebra, this dog will die


----------



## Zepp88

ibznorange said:


> if you think of an orange zebra, this dog will die



When did this happen?


----------



## Zepp88

Blah.


----------



## g3rmanium

loktide said:


> morning!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo |\/|1|<³.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo |\/|1|<³.



Dirty parts


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dirty parts


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



BARELY LEGAL AND WAITING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!




VIAGRA! CHEAP! BUY BLUEPILLS!


SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM!


----------



## Zepp88

Bring back my spoons you filthy twat!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Oh Charlie! You really have no idea! The marmalade was delicious!


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



Jon!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BARELY LEGAL AND WAITING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIAGRA! CHEAP! BUY BLUEPILLS!
> 
> 
> SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! SPAM!



Nice one.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nice one.



Oh Charlie!! You kidder you!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh Charlie! You really have no idea! The marmalade was delicious!



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

Do you ever feel......you know.....not so...fresh.........down there?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



Charlie! Tee hee! It's in my nature!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh Charlie!! You kidder you!!



 Enough is enough, Mr. Tremblay.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Do you ever feel......you know.....not so...fresh.........down there?



Yes, before I go into the shower.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Enough is enough, Mr. Tremblay.



 There's no stopping what has already begun.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllll



You will understand soon.


----------



## Desecrated

yes


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

VPATG!


VILE PEOPLE AGAINST TIPPER GORE!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> There's no stopping what has already begun.



 O RLY, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> O RLY, Mr. Tremblay?



Oh, Charlie. 




This is just the beginning.





Just you wait.




Fucking whore.







The Bobbitization comes forth.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You willlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Oh, Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bobbitization comes forth.



Qube?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

bobbitization füre alle


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Qube?



John and Lorena Bobbitt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> John and Lorena Bobbitt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



"I'm cutting you short like lorena bobbitt" Old hiphop proverb.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "I'm cutting you short like lorena bobbitt" Old hiphop proverb.



Word.

I live not far from where that happened.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Word.
> 
> I live not far from where that happened.



That would explain a thing or two.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That would explain a thing or two.



I have not met Lorena. And this is a good thing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I have not met Lorena. Yet



Fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> John and Lorena Bobbitt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Gähn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I have not met Lorena. And this is a good thing.



Vielleicht versteckt sie sich in einem deiner 80s-Rack-Preamps.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Vielleicht versteckt sie sich in einem deiner 80s-Rack-Preamps.



Ich stecke mich gern in meinem 80s-Rack-Preamps.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ich stecke mich gern in meinem 80s-Rack-Preamps.



translation;

Ive been knitting 80 pairs of stocking and you still complain about the dinner being medium rare.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> translation;
> 
> Ive been knitting 80 pairs of stocking and you still complain about the dinner being medium rare.



Actually, what I said was sicker.


----------



## Desecrated

My wife just dropped a macaroni on the floor.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> My wife just dropped a macaroni on the floor.



If the dinner is cold again I'm locking you in the closet


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> If the dinner is cold again I'm locking you in the closet



yahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I've been running around, screaming in everybody's private messages.


----------



## Zepp88

Does your wife ever see the kind of crap we post here?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Does your wife ever see the kind of crap we post here?



Nope, this is my secret life online, she doesn't know about this place.


----------



## Desecrated

Some men cheat, I post nonsense on the internet.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Some men cheat, I post nonsense on the internet.



This is honorable.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is honorable.



Yeah, it truly is horrible.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Does your wife ever see the kind of crap we post here?



Yes, I told her. She was like  at first, then , then .


----------



## Desecrated

BBL I just got a phone call


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, I told her. She was like  at first, then , then .



I'm glad she accepted.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I'm glad she accepted.



Was hast du erwartet?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was hast du erwartet?



Quatsch.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Quatsch.



Und Weissbier?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und Weissbier?



Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

88488


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

lol.


----------



## thebhef

This could take a very long time.


----------



## g3rmanium

Eh Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

thebhef said:


> This could take a very llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



No.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

88500!


----------



## Randy

Things have slowed down around here, a lot.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

New Page.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Randy

VROOM VROOM VROOOOOOM!


----------



## Lee

I just saw a bumper sticker that said "who would Jesus bomb?"


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I just saw a bumper sticker that said "who would Jesus bomb?"



Well, the answer to that is simple: Whoever he tells George W. Bush to bomb.


----------



## playstopause

foude la pouiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

foude la pouiiiiiiii!


----------



## Anthony

THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


----------



## playstopause

foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Anthony said:


> THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST



 Foo Fighters?


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Foo Fighters?



"...and I'm wondering... 'where is she going with that knife?'"


----------



## Lee

I just watched that


----------



## Lee

And now, time to play MLB 07


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hola Bitches!~


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hola Bitches!~



Holla! 

*raises the roof


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I haven't seen anyone "raise da roof" in a while.


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> new page



Is it?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I haven't seen anyone "raise da roof" in a while.



What about this -->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Is it?



I guess so.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I guess so.



Wow, exciting...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow, exciting...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> What about this -->



That's my favorite move besides the sprinkler!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Wow, exciting...



You're bad at lying. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That's my favorite move besides the sprinkler!



'The Sprinkler'?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Behold, The Sprinkler!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!



pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Randy

'The sprinkler'.... _classic._


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I love watching people make total idiots out of themselves doing it. SOOOOO much fun.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I love watching people make total idiots out of themselves doing it. SOOOOO much fun.





*does the sprinkler


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You have to stick your lips out and make a funny face while you do it too.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Behold, The Sprinkler!




...WOW...


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You have to stick your lips out and make a funny face while you do it too.





*sticks lips out, makes funny face, and does the sprinkler



TheMissing said:


> ...WOW...



Thanks. I try.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It is only fun if you look silly doing it.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It is only fun if you look silly doing it.



In other words, if Chris did it, looking like himself. 

*runs and hides


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> llll



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

meow


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>



Oh, we have new smileys!


----------



## g3rmanium

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>







g3rmanium said:


> Oh, we have new smileys!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Pillow fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

*PILLOWFIGHT??!?!?!*

Where the hell did Chris go?

*looks around the corner


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He's hiding in the closet. You hurt his feelings.


----------



## Randy

I didn't mean it Chris! 

*cries


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

awe. there there. *gives you a lollipop*


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> In other words, if Chris did it, looking like himself.
> 
> *runs and hides



Me or THE Chris?

Either way, it would be hilarious. And I have a camera that takes video.

...


----------



## Groff

:sprinkler:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:la:
:lala:



...Close enough. La!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> awe. there there. *gives you a lollipop*



*eats lollipop and goes back to playing with toy dumptruck



TheMissing said:


> Me or THE Chris?
> 
> Either way, it would be hilarious. And I have a camera that takes video.
> 
> ...



You're THE Chris. He's the adminshredder. 

I DEMAND VIDEO!


----------



## Groff

<--- Me and Randy


----------



## Randy

^
I'm the pink one, in case you were unsure.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You're THE Chris. He's the adminshredder.
> 
> I DEMAND VIDEO!



I'll think about it 

Maybe we can all pitch in and get me a sailor outfit like we did with jeffycakes. ^_^


----------



## Groff

BTW Randy, to do the small green text, you can also type in [ action ] asdfasdf [ /action ]



Or [ action=Randy ] asdfasdf [ /action ]

[action=TheMissing]wasn't sure if Randy knew that or not[/action]


----------



## Randy

I'm quite the cheapskate, but I'll contribute to that. 



TheMissing said:


> BTW Randy, to do the small green text, you can also type in [ action ] asdfasdf [ /action ]
> 
> 
> 
> Or [ action=Randy ] asdfasdf [ /action ]
> 
> [action=TheMissing]wasn't sure if Randy knew that or not[/action]



Didn't know that.  

Thanks for that nugget of information.

[action] cartwheels [/action]

EDIT: ^ Huh?


----------



## Groff

I think I just discovered a new way to make money: Internet Prostitution 

 Or maybe not...


----------



## Groff

I wanna play guitar... But I can't right now 

I can't wait until this weekend when I can crank my 5150 II up again into my now-in-phase cabinet.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I think I just discovered a new way to make money: Internet Prostitution
> 
> Or maybe not...



Doesn't pay that great. So I've heard.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I wanna play guitar... But I can't right now
> 
> I can't wait until this weekend when I can crank my 5150 II up again into my now-in-phase cabinet.



Blowing up tubes FTL. 

You record any soundclips with that beast yet?


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Doesn't pay that great. So I've heard.



Skirts are very comfortable. Especially the long leg hugging ones.

...Not that I know from experience...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Skirts are very comfortable. Especially the long leg hugging ones.
> 
> ...Not that I know from experience...



And they look damn sexy on you, I bet. You know... in a totally non-homosexual, non-transvestite kinda way.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Blowing up tubes FTL.
> 
> You record any soundclips with that beast yet?



I have a video of me messing around with it, but that was through my stock B52 cab. I plan on shooting another video with the B52 cab now loaded with the Eminence Swamp Thangs.

Now I just gotta figure out how the HELL to export them to a format that doesn't get fucked by YouTube... I keep trying different setting in Sony Vegas, but I either get video, or sound, never both at the same time! Plus it makes the video look darker and grainier! I can't win...


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You know... in a totally non-homosexual, non-transvestite kinda way.



Of course, of course...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It ain't so easy being green


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I have a video of me messing around with it, but that was through my stock B52 cab. I plan on shooting another video with the B52 cab now loaded with the Eminence Swamp Thangs.
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out how the HELL to export them to a format that doesn't get fucked by YouTube... I keep trying different setting in Sony Vegas, but I either get video, or sound, never both at the same time! Plus it makes the video look darker and grainier! I can't win...



Technology will always win. SkyNET has become self aware.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It ain't so easy being green



Or blue da bu di da bu dai...


----------



## Groff

I can has Danglies?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It ain't so easy smoking green



Tell me about it.

*gets high


----------



## Groff

*bubblegum*


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

I has a Wii.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I can has Danglies?



Yes you can.

*gives Chris danglies


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> *gives Chris danglies



<zoidberg>Hooray!</zoidberg>

brb guise! Time to go home.


...And of course since i'm leaving everyone will start talking again 


...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I has a Wii.



Oh yeah? And what's your girlfriend have? An Xbox? 

/doubleentendre


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I can has weed?? 

*happy dance*

Get doubleentendre!


----------



## arktan

broken glass reveal thine face
show me hatred, darkness and despair
i wield my chicken and my mace
and a cup of ice cream with strawberry flair

fart my way through enemy lines
i fight not sober with the wine
pissing at flowers and all that shines
while the vodka tastes just so fine


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

Wie gehts Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

gut, und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

ich ess grad ein käsetoast mit gurken.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> gut, und selbst?



Es ist heiss , aber mir gehts gut


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Es ist heiss , aber mir gehts gut



Hier war's heute auch sehr heiß. War aber noch erträglich.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

where


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




Fuck it.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

schokolade an den wänden!!!! Überall schokolade!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> schokolade an den wänden!!!! Überall schokolade!!!!



Ach ehrlich?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Chris started it!


----------



## Zepp88

Schoko ist pwn.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schoko ist pwn.



Schokolade ist Krieg!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Zepp88

One hour left....I'm sleepy


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> One hour left....I'm sllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllll'd!



I don't need llllllllllllllllll I need sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssleep


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

raaaaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## D-EJ915

sméagol


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

my preciousssssssss!


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## D-EJ915

hai-ya!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

oh hai

i can has cheezburger?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ach ehrlich?



nee, eigentlich ist es kacke....


----------



## Nerina

Morning!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Afternoon!


----------



## arktan

*barps* whhaaaaat mörrning?


----------



## D-EJ915

lololol


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whaarf


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whaarf


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

a post


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Poop


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Shit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Feces


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Fuck


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>



Do want!


----------



## g3rmanium

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Feces



U drown in them?


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

88700!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

dusk has passed and a cold morning breeze is sweeping all over the plain
on the ground lies an angel with skin so pale, on her face an image of pain
snow is now falling to the frozen ground, the angel is covered by white
frost is spreading across the plain to welcome the eternal night
the dress is white with crystals of ice and frozen roses so red
roses of blood from an innocent soul, on the plain lies an angel dead


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Dissection ftw.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> dusk has passed and a cold morning breeze is sweeping all over the plain
> on the ground lies an angel with skin so pale, on her face an image of pain
> snow is now falling to the frozen ground, the angellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllll'd!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i've got
no more
goddamn
regrets
i've got
no more
goddamn 
respect
i've got
no more
goddamn
regrets
i've got
no more
goddamn
respect


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i've got
> no more
> goddamn
> regrets
> i've got
> no more
> goddamn
> respect
> i've got
> no more
> goddamn
> regrets
> i've got
> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



fou de la pouiiiiiii'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## Seven

Stryper Rule.


----------



## Lee

I just got a spam email that was labeled "Sex whore thumb drive"


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

lol dongs


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

LET GO!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

quintuplebear


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> LET GO!!!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll?


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


>



FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



EPIC WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> EPIC WIN!!!!!!!



FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## g3rmanium

FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! FOude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! v


----------



## g3rmanium

88800!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

moar!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Nerina

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Im suppossed to be doing math homework, damnit


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Nerina said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Im suppossed to be doing math homework, damnit



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Nerina

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## D-EJ915

HOAR!!!


----------



## Nerina

ok............


----------



## D-EJ915

WHOAARRR!!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lee

I'm leaving for Cincinnati in about 8 hours


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

KANGAROO!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeaa


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> I'm leaving for Cincinnati in about 8 hours


have fun, you sleepin on the wayt there?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

-_-


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

a madman's lantern falls broken upon unfeeling ground
what was holiest has bled to death under our knives
who will wipe this blood off us?


----------



## Zepp88

Yer mum.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i did yer mum.


----------



## progmetaldan

Brain Fingerprinting


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## progmetaldan

Activation Synthesis Theory


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

do be do
la la
goldfish


----------



## Desecrated

I stole a laptop from work. I have internet again.


----------



## Randy

Pocahontas.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/59468-its-jesus-lol.html#post1081905


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Pocalantas.



La'd


----------



## Randy

I don't even know what the hell that means?!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow



Good day to you, ma'am.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Hola!


----------



## Groff

I hope the weather outside is as nice for everyone as it is here!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I hope the weather outside is as nice for everyone as it is here!



So far, it is. 

I need a nice day today... feeling a bit 'under the weather.'


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> So far, it is.
> 
> I need a nice day today... feeling a bit 'under the weather.'





I hope it's a nice day!
Perhaps we'll chat again after I get done work.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The weather here sucks just like everything else.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I hope it's a nice day!
> Perhaps we'll chat again after I get done work.



Thanks d00d. Yeah, that'd be cool. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The weather here sucks just like everything else.



Ouch... that doesn't sound like a good thing at all. 

I haven't gotten a chance to return your PM... it's a lot to take in.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The weather here sucks just like everything else.



I'm sorry  Wish I could invent a weather controlling machine to help out some!


----------



## Groff

*dances*


----------



## Groff

Who wants to go get some drinks with me tonight?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Who wants to go get some drinks with me tonite?



I would, although, I doubt I'd be making it back home tonight.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I would, although, I doubt I'd be making it back home tonight.



I have an air mattress, and space in my room for it. We can stay up all night eating icecream and playing Wii Sports!


----------



## Groff

...And then have a drunken pillow fight!


----------



## Groff

It would make for an interesting video at least.


----------



## D-EJ915

raaawrrr


----------



## Groff

Indeed.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I have an air mattress, and space in my room for it. We can stay up all night eating icecream and playing Wii Sports!





TheMissing said:


> It would make for an interesting video at least.



You bet it would.


----------



## Groff

Check my rep bar, I can play "Erotomatia" with my toes. Is that like Erotomania, but better?


----------



## Groff

lawls


----------



## Groff

Yyyyyyep...


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Check my rep bar, I can play "Erotomatia" with my toes. Is that like Erotomania, but better?



Actually, playing _Erotomatia_ with your toes is no big deal, since the original composition was actually designed for it to be played that way. It's not very pleasant to the ears at all, to be honest.


----------



## Desecrated

I have r


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I have rabies
> 
> *bites all skin off of forearm



That's really unfortunate.


----------



## D-EJ915

wawa


----------



## Groff

And of course, N.


----------



## Groff

You suck!


----------



## Groff

Nooo... YOU suck!


----------



## Groff

Screw you TheMissing!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

going up


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> going up



Well hello Mr. Tyler... Going... Down?


----------



## Desecrated

hope


----------



## D-EJ915

uppus!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> uppus!!!



your buttus


----------



## Desecrated

bottox!


----------



## D-EJ915

inna huttus


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> inna huttus



...With your buttus.


----------



## D-EJ915

gluttunous


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> gluttunous



buttus


----------



## Desecrated

bruttus


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59401-pedal-set-ups-4.html

This thread is so fucking hilarious! (if you skip the first post that is)


----------



## Groff

XD


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## turmoil

40 minutes left of work


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> new page



O SRSLY, JEFF?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Desecrated

turmoil said:


> 40 minutes left of work



Then your in the right place.


----------



## g3rmanium

88888!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Randy

Up the pooper.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Up the pooper.



buttus


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

*88900*


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> buttus



Maximus.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Then your in the right place.


----------



## Desecrated

http://media.schecterguitars.com/imgs/hr_demon7_fr_stblk.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

whweee


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> http://media.schecterguitars.com/imgs/hr_demon7_fr_stblk.jpg



Whassup with the Roter, dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



wheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeewheeev


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

How hard would it be to fix this? - ESP Guitars Message Board


----------



## Nerina

N > e !!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> N > e !!!!!


----------



## Nerina




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Nerina

past


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> past



yes


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Zepp88

I'm here!


----------



## B Lopez

there is a ridiculous amount of smoke in the air right now


----------



## Desecrated

I just arrived.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> there is a ridiculous amount of smoke in the air right now



Stop smoking then ?


----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


> Stop smoking then ?



hills are on fire

and the wind changed today so now it's in my area


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!!


----------



## B Lopez

No, not wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

just hope i dont suffocate or turn into a crispy critter overnight


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I just arrived.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Zepp88

fleshflute.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## SymmetricScars

swedish wang.

ah, fuck. i can't believe you've done this.


----------



## Zepp88

But I did.


----------



## Drage




----------



## D-EJ915

wef


----------



## Desecrated

swedish wang indeed.


----------



## progmetaldan

arhavrhyj


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Desecrated

old page


----------



## B Lopez

There's freaking ash everywhere. 

I have to wash my truck _again_.

Fucking hell.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## Trespass

harr


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Trespass said:


> harr


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

posted


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...e-upgrades-56k-7-pics-beware.html#post1083681


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## D-EJ915

zzz!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...e-upgrades-56k-7-pics-beware.html#post1083681


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## wes225

nbnbvbvbnvbnvbnvbnbvnvbn


----------



## Desecrated

24 8 80 16 133


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Howdy mike

Still at work?


----------



## Zepp88

Backpenis.


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, I'm at work


----------



## Desecrated

Still crazy there or are you having a slow night ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Still crazy there or are you having a slow night ?



Kinda slow, but still annoying when the phone rings...I'm not in a talking mood


----------



## Desecrated

don't answer it, cut the line,


----------



## Zepp88

I wish I could do that without getting fired


----------



## Desecrated

There is always a catch


----------



## Zepp88

Yes there is.

Did you improve your avatar? Or do I just not pay enough attention?


----------



## Desecrated

It's been like that for a year or so.-


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's been like that for a year or so.-



Yeah, for some reason I didn't notice the background before, there's more depth than I realized. 

Vag.


----------



## Desecrated

Great art takes time to appreciate.


----------



## Zepp88

Mythmaker is an awesome album.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik³.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Wie gehts?


----------



## stuh84

To accurately describe how it feels to work 12 hours on a Sunday, after having had about 4 hours sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Wie gehts?



Tacos.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tacos.



Lecker?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Lecker?



MIDI 80s-Rack-Preamps Tubes


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI 80s-Rack-Preamps Tubes



ECC83?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Seven

Hey there, people, Im bobby brown
They say Im the cutest boy in town
My car is fast, my teeth is shiney
I tell all the girls they can kiss my heinie
Here I am at a famous school
Im dressin sharp n im
Actin cool
I got a cheerleader here wants to help with my paper
Let her do all the work n maybe later Ill rape her

Oh God I am the american dream
I do not think Im too extreme
An Im a handsome sonofabitch
Im gonna get a good job n be real rich

(get a good
Get a good
Get a good
Get a good job)

Womens liberation
Came creepin across the nation
I tell you people I was not ready
When I fucked this dyke by the name of freddie
She made a little speech then,
Aw, she tried to make me say when
She had my balls in a vice, but she left the dick
I guess its still hooked on, but now it shoots too quick

Oh God I am the american dream
But now I smell like vaseline
An Im a miserable sonofabitch
Am I a boy or a lady...i dont know which

(I wonder wonder
Wonder wonder)

So I went out n bought me a leisure suit
I jingle my change, but Im still kinda cute
Got a job doin radio promo
An none of the jocks can even tell Im a homo
Eventually me n a friend
Sorta drifted along into s&m
I can take about an hour on the tower of power
long as I gets a little golden shower

Oh God I am the american dream
With a spindle up my butt till it makes me scream
An Ill do anything to get ahead
I lay awake nights sayin, thank you, fred!
Oh god, oh god, Im so fantastic!
Thanks to freddie, Im a sexual spastic
And my name is bobby brown
Watch me now, Im goin down,
And my name is bobby brown
Watch me now, Im goin down, etc.


----------



## Seven

Pashwari nan is the shit.


----------



## Groff

fou de la poui


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ECC83?



KT88!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

EL34


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

...


----------



## Desecrated

03.33


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## SymmetricScars

8675309


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I'm afraid I can't let you do tha|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I'm afraid I can't let you do tha|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Jeff, that's not a lollipop that's a


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff, that's not a lollipop that's a



...llllll maybe?


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff, that's not a lollipop that's a


:O


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> :O



Exactly


----------



## D-EJ915

tasty


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.

Anybody seen the remote?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeeee


----------



## Zepp88

PERCEPTION IS NINE TENTHS OF REALITY.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PERCEPTION IS NINE TENTHS OF REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I agree.



If you see them as monsters.


They must be monsters.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> If you see them as monsters.
> 
> 
> They must be monsters.



I just spammed your blog.


----------



## g3rmanium

89100!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I just spammed your blog.



You didn't.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You didn't.



Oh.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## Zepp88

Hot spam.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hot spam.



In your blog?


----------



## D-EJ915

yah


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> yah



Did you get my PM?


----------



## Desecrated

ghost


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ghost



in yo pants?


----------



## D-EJ915

grar


----------



## Zepp88

Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> in yo pants?



under my closet.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jon.



mik


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> under my closet.



FUCK!


----------



## D-EJ915

wgeeeeefsea


----------



## g3rmanium

A Brezn, Mike?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> FUCK!



He didn't want to


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> He didn't want to


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> A Brezn, Mike?


In die Fresse


Desecrated said:


> He didn't want to



Im Arsche


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


>


sad


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> In die Fresse
> 
> 
> Im Arsche


it would be hard with a dong as big as that horses


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> it would be hard with a dong as big as that horses



Did you get my PM?


----------



## D-EJ915

gimp


----------



## D-EJ915

g3rmanium said:


> Did you get my PM?


I replied to it...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I replied to it...



Thanks.


----------



## Zepp88

Goat rape


----------



## D-EJ915

gape


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> gape


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Goat gape.


----------



## D-EJ915

hot dudes


----------



## Randy

Hot tamales.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Goat gape.



OMGWTF*GOAT*SE


----------



## Groff

I fell asleep on my computer desk last night, Randy.

I woke up at like... 1 a.m. and saw your replies and was like... Shite.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

And also, Randy is awesome


----------



## Groff

Mo sake mo happy!


----------



## Groff

I can play Erotomania with my toes. Which is great for people with foot fetishes.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I fell asleep on my computer desk last night, Randy.
> 
> I woke up at like... 1 a.m. and saw your replies and was like... Shite.





TheMissing said:


> And also, Randy is awesome



Both of these things are completely true.


----------



## Groff

I don't have a foot fetish.

I swear!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I can play Erotomania with my toes. Which is great for people with foot fetishes.



I can play _Erotomatia _with my butt crack.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Both of these things are completely true.





And


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> I can play _Erotomatia _with my butt crack.


----------



## Randy

*starts uploading pictures


----------



## Groff

Finally got to crank the 5150 II with the now in-phase swamp thangs.

This was me:


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Finally got to crank the 5150 II with the now in-phase swamp thangs.
> 
> This was me:



No kidding? So where's the soundclips.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> No kidding? So where's the soundclips.



I'll make an effort to get some this week, as i'm leaving for a week starting saturday.

I'm gonna miss my 100k buddies


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

I don't think we'll get 10k posts in the week i'm gone, but in the event people are posting like crazy, don't hit 100k without me!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Oh well, time to get back to work. BBL


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> I don't think we'll get 10k posts in the week i'm gone, but in the event people are posting like crazy, don't hit 100k without me!



Don't worry... I won't. 

[/lying]


----------



## Groff

[action=TheMissing]hops onto his blob and floats away[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

new page...?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

junk and harlot man.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> junk and harlot man.



Yes, how can I assist you today.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Yes, how can I assist you today.



I need to make use of your... talents, shall I say.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I need to make use of your... talents, shall I say.



aaaah, I'll bring the goat and the donkey.


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

666


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

86868


----------



## Desecrated

89*222*


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Zepp88

Beer gut.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

09090


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

10.000!


----------



## Desecrated

10.000!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 89,255
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,397
D-EJ915 12,315
*Desecrated 10,000*
TheMissing 5,485
Zepp88 4,271
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,293
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,205
Randy 2,033
Nerina 1,316
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,057
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 764
yevetz 695
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Nerina

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10,000 ? o_0 !!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina!


----------



## Randy

new page


----------



## ohio_eric

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 89,255
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,397
> D-EJ915 12,315
> *Desecrated 10,000*
> TheMissing 5,485
> Zepp88 4,271
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,293
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,205
> Randy 2,033
> Nerina 1,316
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Bound 938
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 764
> yevetz 695
> loktide 601
> ZeroSignal 587



 wow


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

It's Jesus, LOL


----------



## Randy

Indeed. It is.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> new page



Wocka Wocka


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Indeed. It is. :La:


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Wocka Wocka



Fap Fap


----------



## Groff

I can has caffine?


----------



## Groff

sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.


----------



## Groff

SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFOSHIZZLE


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.



I just did this, when I got to work this morning. And then in the passenger seat of a Dodge Grand Caravan. Neither was very comfortable.

Depression = Sleepy All The Time


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>




Yumm-yumm fish.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Ok, i fucking quit.


YOUTUBE, YOU FUCKING SUCKS DONKEY BALLSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, i fucking quit.
> 
> 
> YOUTUBE, YOU FUCKING SUCKS DONKEY BALLSSSSSSSS!!!!!!



Well said, IMO.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMO.



YMMV IIRC IMO


----------



## Randy

Wrong and double wrong.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Wrong and double wrong.



Triple dog wrong?


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> YMMV IIRC IMO



FOu de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gurgling


----------



## Desecrated

good afternoon


----------



## Desecrated

We should really chime in and try to reach 100k before the end of this month.


----------



## Desecrated

300


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

Epic pole dancer mouse FTW.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> FOu de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!



I hate you


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

HE'S ON A ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> I hate you



I know, i know. But you know, hate is just another side of love...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> I know, i know. But you know, hate is just another side of love...



I'd love you more if you'd just tell me WTF it means.


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> I know, i know. But you know, hate is just another side of love...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> I'd love you more if you'd just tell me WTF it means.



It means...













































TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>



I wish!

Mine just brakes every time I try to play some ball with it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

@ the Fox


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

You know... People in the 100k haven't been banned in a while.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

OMG JINXED!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> You know... People in the 100k haven't been banned in a while.



You should bring that up with chris, I'm sure he ca help you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> You should bring that up with chris, I'm sure he ca help you.



No, That's ok


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> No, That's ok


----------



## Groff

Your mom IMO


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>



Awwww!!


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Your mom IMO


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

^^mini multicolored nene!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> Awwww!!


I know, so cute


----------



## Desecrated

100 lolcats later.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

996


----------



## Desecrated

98797


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

copycat!


----------



## Zepp88

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> copycat!


----------



## Randy

copycat!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>





You wouldn't hurt a bunny would you?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No but the owner of that bunny will feel my wrath someday.


----------



## Zepp88

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No but the owner of that bunny will feel my wrath someday.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


>



I wish that pickle did the sprinkler


----------



## Randy

:thesprinkler:


----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## Groff




----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## Groff

:la:


----------



## Groff

:lala:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Desecrated

la


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i need another beer


----------



## Nerina

I need *a* beer


----------



## Zepp88

Beer


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Beer



Non alcoholic, non fat, no taste, makes your hair stand on top-juice.


----------



## Nerina

^ non alcoholic beer is a waste of time


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> ^ non alcoholic beer is a waste of time


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/59745-i-got-my-ada-mp-1-today.html


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

my engl e570 > your ada mp-1

and i know it, i owned one 

PS, get it modded with a 3 tube board from adadepot.com...


----------



## Zepp88

I'm trying to decide between the 3TM and the MOD 3.666

I really haven't gotten bit by the Engl bug  everything I've heard about them is not for me.


----------



## Desecrated

non alcoholic juice is not wasting any time.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the 3TM and the MOD 3.666
> 
> I really haven't gotten bit by the Engl bug  everything I've heard about them is not for me.



come in the chat, i'll talk yer through it. \m/


----------



## Zepp88

You left the chat Stelle.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

*click*

Idea for a new food product: Cock-Tarts.

*click*


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## The Atomic Ass

*click*

Another new food item: BubbleCum

*click*


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Desecrated

piostohij


----------



## Zepp88

<< Pathetic human being.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> << Pathetic human being.


----------



## Zepp88

Shh I have my reasons


----------



## Nerina

I will keep them a secret


----------



## Zepp88

Get in the chat room!


----------



## Nerina

I cant, I am about to go and stuff my face until I cant move, I am starving  I be back


----------



## Zepp88

Have fun!


----------



## Nerina

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Yay! Nom!


----------



## Jason

*fart*


----------



## Zepp88

Way to clear the room dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

rah!


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> rah!



It's RAW!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> It's RAW!



So true god damn it!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So true god damn it!



So real!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So real!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeee!



da people.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> da people.



FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FTW!!!!!!!!!!!



 Can't believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Jason said:


> *fart*



[action=Nerina]is gasping for breath[/action]


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Can't believe it!!!!!!!



 You will have to.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> You will have to.



End of story.


----------



## D-EJ915

fags


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> fags



It's "homosexuals".


----------



## playstopause

hi hi hi.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> hi hi hi.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



All right, all right.


----------



## playstopause

Well, let me say that at first, it was quite tough.


----------



## playstopause

Tough job. Really.


----------



## playstopause

But now i'm safe.


----------



## playstopause

From evil, at least.


----------



## playstopause

It's terrific!


----------



## playstopause

I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## playstopause

Straight from the pipe.


----------



## playstopause

Sounds like a book title, no?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

pihj


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

04:47


----------



## Desecrated

edrrtwer


----------



## Desecrated

cello


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rang


----------



## Nerina

no pic


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

500


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



Which way is the bathroom?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> no pic


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Which way is the bathroom?



just around the corner, first door on the right.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> just around the corner, first door on the right.



Okay, thankyou [action=Nerina]goes to......[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


OMG !!


----------



## Desecrated

The ToyBag Guide to Dungeon Emergencies and Supplies

The Book Says:

"An essential quick reference guide to minor and major emergencies that can take place during play--from scrapes to freakouts to fires--plus how to set up a cost-effective first aid kit and other emergency supplies for the sexually adventurous."

Reviews Say:

"The book's second (and largest section) deals with a wide range of BDSM emergencies, things like allergic reactions, burn care, bleeding, fainting, etc to 'personal emergencies,' like defusing arguments or emotional upsets, to what to do in case of a power failure or a visit by the authorities."

We Say:

These are some of the scariest scenarios we've ever imagined. Why did the authorities get called to your home? How the hell do you start a fire with sex?

Once again, we're not trying to judge: Even the best of us enjoys dressing up like the Thundercats and being fellated by the vacuum. But that rarely requires an emergency supply kit. If your sex does require an emergency supply kit, and ends up with someone passed out, covered in hives and bleeding while the fire department is kicking your door in, we humbly suggest you just seriously did something wrong. Like really wrong. Whatever you were doing, don't do it again. For the love of God, don't do it again.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> How the hell do you start a fire with sex?



Absolute WIN.


----------



## D-EJ915

o__O


----------



## Jason

*shit*


----------



## Nerina

Jason said:


> *shit*



what?!?!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Jason said:


> *shit*



Your in the right place, madame.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Your in the right place, madame.


----------



## D-EJ915

auughhh

talking with democrats and republicans is impossible, they are so retarded


----------



## B Lopez

this is what i would look like if i had long hair 

lmao






it's seaweed or someshit


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> this is what i would look like if i had long hair
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's seaweed or someshit



Wow.


----------



## B Lopez

Looks good, doesn't it?


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> Looks good, doesn't it?



Its making me crave kelp......


----------



## B Lopez

They use kelp as a thickener in milkshakes 

I love my little waterproof camera 











This wave is soooo awesome :surf:


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> They use kelp as a thickener in milkshakes
> 
> I love my little waterproof camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wave is soooo awesome :surf:



YAY! I love it! They win!


----------



## bobbyretelle

i like how in the tags it says

who rules? bobby rules



because thats obviously addressed to me you know, because im so damn awesome


----------



## B Lopez

bobbyretelle said:


> i like how in the tags it says
> 
> who rules? bobby rules
> 
> 
> 
> because thats obviously addressed to me you know, because im so damn awesome



what are you talking about?


----------



## Nerina

bobbyretelle said:


> i like how in the tags it says
> 
> who rules? bobby rules
> 
> 
> 
> because thats obviously addressed to me you know, because im so damn awesome



Actually, thats talking about Bobby Lopez  Cause _he's_ awesome.


----------



## Drage




----------



## Desecrated

A lot of dinos


----------



## CooleyJr

Drage said:


>



Damn... Thats a pretty huge post. (No pun intended Dino) 
God of metal rhythm


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Beer gut.



Ach echt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 89,255
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,397
> D-EJ915 12,315
> *Desecrated 10,000*
> TheMissing 5,485
> Zepp88 4,271
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,293
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,205
> Randy 2,033
> Nerina 1,316
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Bound 938
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 764
> yevetz 695
> loktide 601
> ZeroSignal 587



Glückwunsch Jonathan!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wgagwga


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wgagwga



You are it.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

MP-1


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MP-1


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



80s-Rack-Preamps=Pwn.


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> 80s-Rack-Preamps=Pwn.



Ist dir schon aufgefallen, daß die 80er (zum Glück) schon lange vorbei sind?


----------



## D-EJ915

wharf


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wharf


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ist dir schon aufgefallen, daß die 80er (zum Glück) schon lange vorbei sind?



I don't feel like reading German


----------



## progmetaldan

neither do I...


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I don't feel like reading German



Da hast du was verpaßt.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

0=(=====-


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Touched.


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> 0=(=====-



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Touched.



Dein 80er-MIDI-Preamp?


----------



## progmetaldan

0={=====-


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

lo0ol


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dein 80er-MIDI-Preamp?



It felt good.


----------



## turmoil

\__/


----------



## Groff

lololollololololololololololoolololololollololool


----------



## Groff

t(o,o)t


----------



## Groff

o_0


----------



## turmoil

( . ) ( . )


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

Where can I get a couple of those?


----------



## D-EJ915

glau


----------



## Randy

Glorb.


----------



## Zepp88

Tits.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Tits.



Pie covered.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> t(o,o)t



La?


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Pie covered.



That's the only way to eat pie.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> That's the only way to eat tits.



Fix'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It felt good.


----------



## turmoil

( . ) ( . )


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>




Tubes > Germanium Transistors.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



Good day to you, sir.

*bows


----------



## Zepp88

Jon!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tubes > Germanium Transistors.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

"And then she made me eat her hair pie!"


----------



## Zepp88

Fucking lesbian


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> lesbian Fucking


----------



## Groff

Fucking Thespian


----------



## Groff

lawls


----------



## Groff

New page


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Fucking Thespian



Preaching to the choir.


----------



## Desecrated

Mike!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy!


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Nerina

Hi Johan


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> hallo johann



Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Jonathan.



Hallo johann


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Jonathan.





Desecrated said:


> Hallo johann



God... why don't you just go get a room, already?


----------



## Nerina

Randy said:


> God... why don't you just go get a room, already?



they're waiting for the midget and the donkey to show up first.


----------



## Randy

They're always running late.


----------



## playstopause

Wow.


----------



## playstopause

Just wow.


----------



## playstopause

Epic story!


----------



## playstopause

This thread should really be turned into a book.


----------



## playstopause

It would be a best-seller!!!


----------



## playstopause

... of some sort, i guess.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> This thread should really be turned into a book.



and apparently not the bible


----------



## playstopause

Like a practical guide to the internet or something.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> and apparently not the bible



Yeah, more like "Science and clouds".


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> God... why don't you just go get a room, already?


----------



## Randy

La'd.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yeah, more like "Science and clouds".



Epic WIN imho.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, well... That was fun!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

"F" is for FUN!!!!!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Yeah, more like "Science and clouds".


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Yeah, more like "Science and clouds".


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## turmoil

what should i eat for lunch?


----------



## Randy

*Your own face!!*


----------



## Groff

turmoil said:


> what should i eat for lunch?



Eat the rich.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Eat the rich.



Don't you know? Life is a bitch.


----------



## YYZ2112

eat


----------



## Randy

"His name is Simon. We're going to do Textures for you, Simon."

[background]_Thank you Paul!_[/background]


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



And also, _Uroboric Forms_ rules your face.


----------



## Loganator456

Are we there yet?

Well?

Well?


----------



## Brendan G

Loganator456 said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Well?
> 
> Well?


Hey Logan! Nice to see you around these parts, this is Brendan from the dean forum.


----------



## Randy

Nobody is seeing anybody else's parts, thank you very much.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Nobody is seeing anybody else's parts, thank you very much.



Aww shucks...


----------



## Brendan G

Randy said:


> Nobody is seeing anybody else's parts, thank you very much.


 good one


----------



## Loganator456

Well? Hmm...

RED



Brendan G said:


> Hey Logan! Nice to see you around these parts, this is Brendan from the dean forum.



Oh hey man! Yeah, I've been a member but haven't really "activeley" posted until about 5 min. ago.


----------



## Brendan G

Loganator456 said:


> Well? Hmm...
> 
> RED


GREEN!


----------



## Randy

Loganator456 said:


> Well? Hmm...
> 
> RED
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey man! Yeah, I've been a member but haven't really "activeley" posted until about 5 min. ago.



You make a really convincing argument, and for that, I commend you.


----------



## Loganator456

BLUE

Let the commending begin.


----------



## Randy

Loganator456 said:


> BLUE
> 
> Let the commending begin.



If you insist...

*commends, and then disrobes


----------



## Loganator456




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Brendan G

Coolest "smiley" ever


----------



## Groff

Brendan G said:


> Coolest "smiley" ever


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## cow 7 sig

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrr r


----------



## playstopause

(i'm driving).


vrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Vrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 


Vrr.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> Vrr.



Be careful! That corner's really tight, and there's ice on the road! OH NOES!

*cringes


----------



## Lee

I'm back  View that as you will


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> Be careful! That corner's really tight, and there's ice on the road! OH NOES!
> 
> *cringes



squeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEoversteeroverstEEROVERSTEER*CRUNCH*!

Oops


----------



## turmoil

this thread offends me.


----------



## Lee

turmoil said:


> this thread offends me.



Then our work is done


----------



## turmoil




----------



## Lee

el oh el


----------



## Groff

Balls


----------



## Groff

I mean, Bawls.


----------



## Lee

deep


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kitties?


----------



## turmoil

scrote


----------



## Brendan G

turmoil said:


> scrote


um


----------



## turmoil

did you guys know.....


































you're on my heart, just like a tattoo?


----------



## Lee

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Kitties?


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Then our work is done







turmoil said:


> you're on my heart, just like a tattoo?



I'm offended by this.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Marco


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Yoshi!


----------



## Groff

New World Symphony's bass player is sexy!


----------



## Groff

All Glory to the Hypno Randy!


----------



## Groff

Muahahahaha


----------



## Nerina

turmoil said:


> did you guys know.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're on my heart, just like a tattoo?



aw


----------



## Groff

Didn't think so.


----------



## Groff

O hai Nerina!


----------



## Groff

r u pwn anything lately?


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

_Bang bang_


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Pillow fight or bust


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Polo


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> r u pwn anything lately?



Pearl Jam pwns everything


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Pearl Jam pwns everything



Well... They used to at least 

Don't really like anything past Vitology.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Marco



Polo?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Indeed


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Indeed



Took a while... sorry... I was in the loo.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Took a while... sorry... I was in the loo.



Skip to my loo


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Well... They used to at least
> 
> Don't really like anything past Vitology.



Then you sir, need to pick up their newest


----------



## Groff

Cake or death


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> Then you sir, need to pick up their newest



I'll give it a listen. 

They haven't impressed me in a while.


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## Brendan G

Come guys, only 10 thousand and something left to go!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Skip to my loo



Seems like a long way to go, just to drain the dragon.


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> I'll give it a listen.
> 
> They haven't impressed me in a while.



I think this one will do the trick.


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> I think this one will do the trick.



No peddling drugs in 100k...


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Seems like a long way to go, just to drain the dragon.



But it would be _totally_ worth it!


----------



## Kotex

.ku6vt yr fvb


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

Wee!


----------



## playstopause

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## Desecrated

krunk


----------



## Nerina

:beer:


----------



## Lee

bier?


----------



## SplinteredSoul

why doesn't he just go around the wall?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## SplinteredSoul

. .


----------



## playstopause

15.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 15.



14.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 14.



13.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 13.



12.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 12.



11.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 11.



10.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 10.



9.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 9.



8.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 8.



7.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 7.



6.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 6.



5.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 5.



4.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 4.



3.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 3.



2.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 2.



1.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 1.


----------



## ibzrg1570

First time back on the forum in 6 months and shocked to see how close this thread is getting to 100k.


----------



## Lee

Not close enough


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## SplinteredSoul

As soon as it hits 99,000, the forums gonna 404 from sheer postage volume lol


----------



## D-EJ915

bangin!


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> bangin!



ur mom lolololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## Lucky Seven

BALLS


----------



## D-EJ915

IN MA MOUTH


oh wait


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## D-EJ915

teehee


----------



## D-EJ915

lolololol


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> IN MA MOUTH
> 
> 
> oh wait


----------



## Zepp88

yawn.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I DEED IT!


----------



## Brendan G

So, how about them seven strings?


----------



## Zepp88

They has tones.


----------



## Brendan G

word


----------



## Zepp88

MP-1 mods


----------



## Lee

Brendan G said:


> word





Vanilla Ice said:


> to your mother


----------



## ibznorange

tambourine man needed some seafood alfredo


----------



## Zepp88

tambourine man is a lie.


----------



## dream-thief

Tambourine man is not a lie


----------



## Zepp88

dream-thief said:


> Tambourine man is not a lie



You shall bow down to the mighty MP-1


----------



## dream-thief

Zepp88 said:


> You shall bow down to the mighty MP-1



Prove it.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## dream-thief

yourself


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> "F" is for FUN!!!!!



"F" is for FOU DE LA PUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Zepp88

MIDI


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Then our work is done


----------



## g3rmanium

Brendan G said:


> Come guys, only 10 thousand and something left to go!



We're working on it!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mi"80's"ke


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> bier?



Ja, wo?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mi"80's"ke



Tubes


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Germanium Transistors


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tubes



Tubes are good but the 80s are not.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Tubes are good but the 80s are not.



I demand you listen to Ratt right now and take that blasphemy back


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Germanium Transistors



Ich weiß.


----------



## Zepp88

fuZZ


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I demand you listen to Ratt right now and take that blasphemy back



Die Achziger waren mindestens genauso scheiße wie die Siebziger!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> fuZZ



zzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzZZzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Die Achziger waren mindestens genauso scheiße wie die Siebziger!



FACEPALM!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

10,200 posts left. Can you fags do it before the end of the month? ;p


----------



## Zepp88

Probably not.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> FACEPALM!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Metal Ken said:


> 10,200 posts left. Can you fags do it before the end of the month? ;p



Only if *YOU*  help us!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whoo


----------



## Groff

Metal Ken said:


> 10,200 posts left. Can you fags do it before the end of the month? ;p



I hope not! I'm going to be away all next week! I'd hate to miss the 100k mark.


----------



## Zepp88

wimins.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> wimins.



From the 80s?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> From the 80s?


----------



## Zepp88

NO DIODES!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NO DIODES!


----------



## D-EJ915

whirling


----------



## Zepp88

Only tubes shall pass.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Only tubes shall pass.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ass



You has it?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

dongs


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> dongs


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

touch and feel


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> touch and feel


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bananen


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bananen



in yo ass?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

heee


----------



## progmetaldan

MJR


----------



## D-EJ915

lolops


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

doridori^_______^craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> doridori^_______^craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> in yo ass?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo L3E!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo L3E!



Wie gehts J0hann?


----------



## turmoil

hey...


----------



## turmoil

hey....


----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Lee

wo?


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## D-EJ915

bangin


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bangin



On a bus. Genius.


----------



## dream-thief

in your face.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Desecrated

mrnin´´


----------



## Randy

dream-thief said:


> in your face.



in the infinite reaches of space and time.


----------



## YYZ2112

You&#8217;re traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of the mind. A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of the imagination. That&#8217;s a signpost up ahead: your next stop:


----------



## D-EJ915

back at home...


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> in the infinite La of space and La.


----------



## dream-thief

Randy said:


> in the infinite reaches of space and time.



Which are actually in your face when you think about the implications of the phrase "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" meaning all that you see or imagine is within you, and can only be seen by you from your own point of view - Thus meaning the infinite reaches of space and time are in your face, therefore meaning my statement was true.


----------



## D-EJ915

7892


----------



## dream-thief

89881


----------



## Randy

*Stem Cell Bleed-Search*


----------



## dream-thief

and then some...


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> *Stem Cell Bleed-Search*



Sounds kinky


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Sounds kinky



*licks lips


----------



## YYZ2112

boobs


----------



## Nerina

hi all


----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## Nerina




----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## D-EJ915

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v440/Sjuge/20e90cb8.jpg


----------



## Lee

lol wut


----------



## Lee

ok


----------



## Lee

so


----------



## Lee

here


----------



## Lee

we


----------



## Lee

go


----------



## Lee

to


----------



## Lee

89900


----------



## dream-thief




----------



## TimSE




----------



## Randy

What's everybody celebrating?!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> What's everybody celebrating?!



89900


----------



## YYZ2112

the Celtics?


----------



## Pewtershmit

hey guys sup guys bye guys


----------



## Desecrated

bye


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Nerina

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

giraffe


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

ihjh90jh90


----------



## Desecrated

posting posting till the end of the post i post my posts


----------



## Desecrated

283


----------



## Desecrated

guldtackor till alla barnen


----------



## Desecrated

sextio


----------



## Desecrated

sextioett


----------



## Desecrated

jag har världens mjukaste täcke att sitta på-


----------



## Desecrated

min musmatta är vit


----------



## Desecrated

det är aldrig tyst här, varför är det aldrig tyst.


----------



## Desecrated

0:1


----------



## Desecrated

There is nobody out there.


----------



## Desecrated

I got to keep movin'
I got to keep movin'
blues fallin' down like hail
blues fallin' down like hail
Umm mmm mmm mmm
blues fallin' down like hail
blues fallin' down like hail
And the days keeps on worryin' me
there's a hellhound on my trail
hell hound on my trail
hell hound on my trail

You sprinkled hot foot powder, mmm
mmm, around my door
all around my door
You sprinkled hot foot powder
all around your daddy's door, hmm hmm hmm
It keep me with ramblin' mind, rider
every old place I go
every old place I go

I can tell the wind is risin'
the leaves tremblin' on the tree
Tremblin' on the tree
I can tell the wind is risin'
leaves tremblin' on the tree
hmm hmm hmm mmm
All I need's my little sweet woman
and to keep my company, hey hey hey hey
my company


----------



## Nerina

what song is that?


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> what song is that?



Robert johnson - hellhound on my trail.


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

7777777


----------



## Desecrated

777777777777777777777


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

777


----------



## Desecrated

7777


----------



## Desecrated

77777


----------



## Desecrated

77777777777777


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

sdada


----------



## Desecrated

stefan asplund, vem fan var du ,


----------



## Desecrated

inte jag i alla fall


----------



## Desecrated

undra om det finns nåt hem


----------



## Desecrated

inte här i alla fall


----------



## Desecrated

korten är borta


----------



## Desecrated

du är inte onykter nog innan nån drar över dig i fyllan.


----------



## Desecrated

om man dricker tillräckligt mycket får man åka grattis ambulans


----------



## Desecrated

mummel i hjärnan


----------



## Desecrated

mummel kaka smulor tjodefateritan jycke


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Desecrated

min dörr var blå, jag förstod aldrig varför man har en blå dörr på ett rött hus.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> There is nobody out there.



That's because they're all in my house right now, shrunken down to microscopic size.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



We need a swedish word for la.


----------



## Desecrated

9336


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> That's because they're all in my house right now, shrunken down to microscopic size.



My spaceship has 2 blue cheeses in the fridge but the cucumber has no place to live, there once was a shroom living on top of a palm tree but someone threw them away, I never saw the dog again, thy house the rain and forest.


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99999


----------



## Desecrated

*90000!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

only 9999 post to go.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## TheHandOfStone

These new smilies are nice.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## B Lopez

whats happenin?


----------



## Desecrated

02.22


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> whats happenin?



I'm posting, what about you ?


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> whats happenin?



We're having an orgy :




Desecrated said:


>


----------



## B Lopez

Nerina said:


> We're having an orgy :


----------



## Desecrated

Well that too.


----------



## progmetaldan

...


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


>



Didnt you get the invitation?


----------



## B Lopez

Nope. 

I'll just have my own.

Wait.

Can't.

Not enough hands.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'll just have my own.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Can't.
> 
> Not enough hands.



I'll help you, just sit back and relax.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

Man-love rejected


----------



## B Lopez

Very rejected. 

Very.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Very rejected.
> 
> Very.



Man your in the wrong place then, this is the epicenter of manlove on the ss.org forum.


----------



## B Lopez

Oh. I better go then.

:scurry:


----------



## D-EJ915

there were 2 bunnies in my grass last night, and 1 when I came in today ! ^O^


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Oh. I better go then.
> 
> :scurry:



It's okay, you can help nene film it.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> there were 2 bunnies in my grass last night, and 1 when I came in today ! ^O^



Try to get some pictures.


----------



## D-EJ915

awesome secks

maybe I can sometime


----------



## playstopause

woo-hoo.


----------



## playstopause

fun times!


----------



## playstopause

rabbit love!


----------



## playstopause

rabbit love some carrots!


----------



## playstopause

and carots are orange!


----------



## playstopause

oups spell chek


----------



## playstopause

1-2 / 1-2


----------



## playstopause

carrots!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

orange rabbits


----------



## Desecrated

hi playstoppause


----------



## Zepp88

Kicking!




The Habit!


----------



## Desecrated

HI mike


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Kicking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Habit!



 You're listening to this?


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> hi playstoppause



hell-o.


----------



## playstopause

*KICKINGGGGGGGGGG THE HABIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *KICKINGGGGGGGGGG THE HABIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> You're listening to this?


----------



## Desecrated

06.06


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## D-EJ915

THE BAIT!!!


----------



## Nerina

post


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> *KICKINGGGGGGGGGG THE HABIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

I'm so tired that my knees are shaking.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

no new page


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm so tired that my knees are shaking.



Then sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Then sleep.



Whats the fun in that, I give it 4-5 hours more before I start to hallucinate, then I jump to bed.


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm so tired that my knees are shaking.



I was going to order Des and Zepp into the chat room but i just found out I have to take my dad to work at 8am, so I am off to sleep......




Zepp88 said:


> Then sleep.



Aye Aye Captain


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

Good night. 



Nerina said:


> I was going to order Des and Zepp into the chat room but i just found out I have to take my dad to work at 8am, so I am off to sleep......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye Aye Captain


----------



## Zepp88

Nighty night Nerina


----------



## Desecrated

how about you zepp, 2 more hours of work to go or ?


----------



## Nerina

Have fun boys, I'm going to the land of mermaids and unicorns.............


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Whats the fun in that, I give it 4-5 hours more before I start to hallucinate, then I jump to bed.



That's awesome.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Have fun boys, I'm going to the land of mermaids and unicorns.............



So that's what you youngsters are calling it today.


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> how about you zepp, 2 more hours of work to go or ?



About 6 hours to go.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> About 6 hours to go.



ooo that's thought


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Have fun boys, I'm going to the land of mermaids and unicorns.............



Sounds stimulating.


----------



## Desecrated

BTW mike, why did you choose zepp88 as nickname ?


----------



## Nerina

^[action=Nerina]wants to know this, and then she'll go into her land of unicorns......[/action]

is it cause he likes Zepplin and he was born in '88?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> BTW mike, why did you choose zepp88 as nickname ?



It's an evolution....

Years ago I listened to a lot of Black Sabbath and Led Zeppelin....so

BlackZeppelin220

then

BlackZepp

now

Zepp88


I was born on 2 20 88


----------



## Nerina

is it cause he likes Zepplin and he was born in '88?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> ^[action=Nerina]wants to know this, and then she'll go into her land of unicorns......[/action]
> 
> is it cause he likes Zepplin and he was born in '88?



It's strange though, now I can barely stand Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Nerina

Yay! I was right, Ok, I can sleep peacefully now.......

Why is my post posted twice, both before you said the answer and after?

Ok bye boys


----------



## Zepp88

Because....awesome?


----------



## Nerina

Ok bye boys 

Hahah my posts keep posting twice and then dissappearing ahhahaha

 I am too easily ammused........... hahaah


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok bye boys
> 
> Hahah my posts keep posting twice and then dissappearing ahhahaha
> 
> I am too easily ammused........... hahaah



Good night girly.


----------



## Desecrated

good night blondie bear

And mike, led zepplin and virginia, can you be any more of a stereotype


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good night blondie bear
> 
> And mike, led zepplin and virginia, can you be any more of a stereotype




Yes I can.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes I can.



excellent.


----------



## Desecrated

So how is work tonight then ?


----------



## Zepp88

Not bad so far.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> excellent.



Beer+Crabs=Yay


----------



## Desecrated

Thats the first time I've heard you say so, this calls for celebration


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

494


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats the first time I've heard you say so, this calls for celebration



Must mean i'm getting numb to it


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Must mean i'm getting numb to it



That might very well be the truth, well that's worth celebration a little to. Happy "your soul is decaying"-day.


----------



## Desecrated

90100


----------



## Desecrated

I'm actually a bit excited that this thread is closing in on the end.


----------



## Zepp88

Why?


----------



## Desecrated

I never thought we would make it this far. And now it's coming closer really fast.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, we have no lives, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Well through 90,000 posts now... here's another!


----------



## Zepp88

MIDI


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts J0hann?



Danke gut, und dir?


----------



## Zepp88

!IDIM


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> We need a swedish word for la.





How about...







































































































































































































































































































































































lå?


----------



## Zepp88

TUBES


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La.



I agree.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> *90000!!!*



Glückwunsch!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo mik³.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo mik³.



Hallo Jo*germanium transistor*hann


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Jo*germanium transistor*hann



Jo. Und, was machst du?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo. Und, was machst du?



Arbeit. Bald zum Hause.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Arbeit. Bald zum Hause.



Ah, sonst hätte ich dir ein paar MP3s geschickt. Von D000000000000000000000000000000000000M.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

||||||||||||| is such a pointless post... i remember when people had conversations in here! now you've screwed it all up


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ||||||||||||| is such a pointless post... i remember when people had conversations in here! now you've screwed it all up



Do you want me to go back to E?


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Yes, rawr FFS.


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

loop


----------



## Loganator456

sure..


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> poo



In your face?


----------



## Loganator456

g3rmanium said:


> In your face?




Face in your?


----------



## g3rmanium

Loganator456 said:


> Face in your?



lllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Loganator456

arwar.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

laws


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> In your face?



In the buttus?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> In the buttus?


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


>



:realwub:


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> :realwub:



g3rmanium  TheMissing


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

The buttocks? Where?


----------



## YYZ2112

you guys are kinky


----------



## dream-thief

in your face


----------



## Randy

YYZ2112 said:


> you guys are kinky



And that makes you uncomfortable... doesn't it?

*draws nearer


----------



## turmoil

speaking of buttus...i just destroyed some poor toilet here at work


----------



## Randy

turmoil said:


> speaking of buttus...i just destroyed some poor toilet here at work





Destroyed it with your shit howitzer?


----------



## YYZ2112

turmoil said:


> speaking of buttus...i just destroyed some poor toilet here at work



 Well so much for lunch......


----------



## dream-thief

apparently


----------



## turmoil

yeah, i completely dismantled it


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

turmoil said:


> yeah, i completely dismantled it



In your face?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## turmoil

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllll
lllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

turmoil said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> lllllllllll
> lllllllllll
> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## dream-thief

and then I found out she was only eleven


----------



## Randy

dream-thief said:


> and then I found out she was only eleven


----------



## turmoil

LOL


----------



## Randy

*Letthewaterwhichisbeforetheeturnintoaconsumingfire
*


----------



## dream-thief

ROFLCAKES


----------



## Randy

*:NEWPAGE:*


----------



## Nerina

Morning!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



WTF?


----------



## YYZ2112

Good afternoon!


----------



## Groff

YYZ2112 said:


> Good afternoon!



 y helo thar!


----------



## Randy

Good morning!


----------



## turmoil

YOOOOO! New England SS.org's 

Check out the topic i posted about the metal weekend. K Thx. Bye.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Randy

*CUT IT OUT.*


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> *CUT IT OUT.*


----------



## Randy

Ahhh... what a thrilling reminder of how "Full House" makes me hate my life.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!


----------



## Randy

*Defiler of Porpoises *


----------



## g3rmanium

EEEERGH!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> *Defiler of Porpoises *


----------



## D-EJ915

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

plop


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

90200!


----------



## Desecrated

congrats


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> congrats



thanks!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rar


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

manas


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> manas



MANANA!


----------



## Desecrated

mana song


----------



## Groff

GUN!


----------



## Groff

SPORTS!

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

YOU WON'T BE ANY BETTER AT THEM!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rar



rar.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> SPORTS!
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> YOU WON'T BE ANY BETTER AT THEM!


----------



## Desecrated

food would be nice


----------



## playstopause

2-0 Germany!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 2-0 Germany!!!!!!!



...and 2 beautiful goals!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ...and 2 beautiful goals!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ...and 2 beautiful goals!!!!!



Well said imo.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> SPORTS!
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> YOU WON'T BE ANY BETTER AT THEM!



_What the fuck does that mean?_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well said imo.



Seconded!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Seconded!



Wrong.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Wrong.



Wrong.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Wrong.



*WRONG.*


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Wrong.



What????????????????


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Who is this guy anyway?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Who is this guy anyway?



I don't know, but he REALLY should be watching EURO 08 right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I don't know, but he REALLY should be watching EURO 08 right now!!!!!!!!



Epic Win!!!!! +1


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> _What the fuck does that mean?_



Go to youtube and search for metal thirst



playstopause said:


> ...and 2 beautiful GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLS!!!!!!



Fixed.


----------



## playstopause

3-1 Germany. Third goal by Ballack.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Who is this guy anyway?



You talking to me?

*looks around


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> You talking to me?
> 
> *looks around



Who?


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Who?



YOU! Yeah, you!

*points


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> YOU! Yeah, you!
> 
> *points



Where?


----------



## YYZ2112

it's just so wrong


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Where?



Dude, standing right where you are! God! Are you friggin' blind!?

*graps head in frustation



YYZ2112 said:


> it's just so wrong



Hey, there's nothing wrong with enjoying a good pedobear gif.


----------



## playstopause

YYZ2112 said:


> it's just so wrong



I know, I know...

Jewsus Randy, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> Jewsus Randy, what's wrong with you?



Who? Me?!

*looks around


----------



## playstopause

* logs out *


----------



## Randy

_pussy_


----------



## YYZ2112

where?


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> _pussy_


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!


----------



## Lee

Deutchland hat gewonnen!


----------



## playstopause

Lee said:


> Deutchland hat gewonnen!



Indeed!


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


> Deutchland hat gewonnen!


my sister will be happy lol


----------



## Desecrated

what did they win ?


----------



## Nerina

HI


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

Hej jeff

Have you tried the ESP LH-150 pickup set, are they crap or can one use them ?


----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Hej jeff
> 
> Have you tried the ESP LH-150 pickup set, are they crap or can one use them ?


nope


----------



## Desecrated

ok, thanks.


----------



## Nerina

no one wants to pillow fight with me?


----------



## D-EJ915

XD I don't remember the last time I did that XDD


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> XD I don't remember the last time I did that XDD



I find that hard to believe


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I find that hard to believe


xP how come


----------



## Nerina

hahahha


----------



## SplinteredSoul

YAY! I got me a new Guitar (Ibanez RG7CSD-1). I am a happy happy man


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> xP how come



Your just so girly and cuddly, I bet you have sleep over parties all the time


----------



## Nerina




----------



## playstopause

wazup?


----------



## Nerina

Hi psp! How have you been?


----------



## Desecrated

hi


----------



## playstopause

Heeeeeeeello.
Fine and busy as a bee, i am. Buzy buzy buzy. :buzzz:


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Heeeeeeeello.
> Busy as a bee, i am. Buzy buzy buzy.





I am leaving tommorow for two weeks, when I come back, I need to seriously catch up on my french, because between all the things going on, I havent studied like I should, and I will really need to get back to how I was, I miss it, and I am mad at myself for sliding........


----------



## playstopause

The french teacher will still be here.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> The french teacher will still be here.



Even if i'll have to cut some slack. Working a lot these days.


----------



## Nerina

How is that going?


----------



## playstopause

Pretty intense, all the time.  Film is serious business!


----------



## Nerina

I can imagine, I hope it goes well


----------



## playstopause

Thanks to you. 

Hope things go well on your side too.  Goin' on vacation?


----------



## Nerina

playstopause said:


> Thanks to you.
> 
> Hope things go well on your side too.  Goin' on vacation?



Yeah, Im going to Boston with Jason


----------



## playstopause

Cool!

Boston is nice. I went once for 6 hours!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Pretty intense, all the time.  Film is serious business!



But still you keep your identity and body of work unknown Frenchy


----------



## Zepp88

Hello everyone!


----------



## Nerina

I was in New York the last time for 6 hours, I'm making him take me to Salem and Plymouth

Hi Zepp!

Hi Zepp!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Boston sounds fun 



'ello Nerina!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Nerina

Zepp,your timing is so bad, just when Im leaving you come on,  Hows it going?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Zepp,your timing is so bad, just when Im leaving you come on,  Hows it going?




It's going alright, my timing is off though


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> But still you keep your identity and body of work unknown Frenchy



What?


----------



## Nerina

yes it is haha


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> But still you keep your identity and body of work unknown Frenchy



Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Nerina

@ Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Whaaaaaaat?



Oh you know


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> @ Zepp



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Oh you know



No I don't !


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Zepp88

You must have a website or something.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> No I don't !


----------



## D-EJ915

gonadassss


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>





Fixored.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> You must have a website or something.



Me?


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Me?



You mysterious Quebecer you.



You're from 1013 aren't you? AREN'T YOU?!?!?!?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Read this?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/57171-filmakers-filmaking.html


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Read this?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/57171-filmakers-filmaking.html



 Yeah, I remember you posted some videos but I was unable to watch them


----------



## playstopause

Not so mysterious then, mmm? 






 ha ha ha hi hi hi ho ho ho


----------



## Nerina

Zepp thats a fail.............


----------



## B Lopez

sup in here?


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Not so mysterious then, mmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ha ha ha hi hi hi ho ho ho*



Sure you are. ^ That's some sort of Canadian code language.



Nerina said:


> Zepp thats a fail.............



 and an epic one.


----------



## Jason




----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Ok, i'm out.


----------



## playstopause

Have a nice one folks.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Thrashmanzac

im in physics class right now


----------



## Zepp88

Lets get physical.


----------



## Nerina

B Lopez said:


> sup in here?



Hello Mr Headbutter 

Nothings going on, everyone fails, and Im going to go surfing.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

don't tempt me mike


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> ^


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Zepp88

OOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nerina

we need the midgets and the poles..........


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> we need the midgets and the poles..........



  

Where's Jon?


----------



## Nerina

I was just lookig for him.......


----------



## Zepp88

We shall all drink hallucenogenic tea whilst sitting in our armchairs watching pole dancing midgets


----------



## Nerina

I just posted in jason's thread by mistake  oh my.......


----------



## Zepp88

It was perfect


----------



## Nerina

yeah, if you read from the start of the thread, it is pretty funny


----------



## Zepp88

Poor Jason.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Poor Jason.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] drinks his tea and watches his midgets.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Nerina

Des, now you are the one with bad timing, I messed up Jason's thread by accident and you missed it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> morning



wood.


----------



## Zepp88

It's been fun Jon, here's your tea, and here's your midget.


----------



## Desecrated

thank you


----------



## Zepp88

Narnia!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] brews more tea. [/action]

And we will travel through the ages.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Narnia!



I might have to see that movie, my wife's birthday is 2 days after it premiers over here, and she watched american movies  *ashamed*


----------



## Desecrated

mike your closing up on 6666, keep a track on your post count


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I might have to see that movie, my wife's birthday is 2 days after it premiers over here, and she watched american movies  *ashamed*



I've never seen it.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mike your closing up on 6666, keep a track on your post count



Approaching the epicness.


----------



## Zepp88

Have some tea.


----------



## Anthony

Dear /a/, why is Behemoth so awesome?


----------



## Desecrated

you'll grow out of it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you'll grow out of it.






I'm going to get food, he better be over it by the time I get back.

Jon, finish your tea you haven't frightened the midgets yet.


----------



## Desecrated

I stapled them to the ground, they're not going anyway soon.


----------



## Randy

Anthony said:


> Dear /a/, why is Behemoth so awesome?



No.. the question is... why isn't EVERYTHING as awesome as Behemoth? 

Food for thought.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I stapled them to the ground, they're not going anyway soon.



Ahh I see, you've agitated them...


----------



## Desecrated

Duda - bagpipes with goatheads, I need one of those.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Duda - bagpipes with goatheads, I need one of those.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ahh I see, you've agitated them...



They're pretty tranquil now, I've been playing blues for them all night, and also the blood-loss is taking it's poll- 

BTW
Do you know how you stop a midget from running around in circles ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> They're pretty tranquil now, I've been playing blues for them all night, and also the blood-loss is taking it's poll-
> 
> BTW
> Do you know how you stop a midget from running around in circles ?



Play snake charmer music.


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> BTW
> Do you know how you stop a midget from running around in circles ?



Nail the other foot the the floor as well.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nail the other foot the the floor as well.



Well you could, but in it's current state the stapled leg would eventually snap, thus stopping all movement.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well you could, but in it's current state the stapled leg would eventually snap, thus stopping all movement.



Thats why you only put one big nail through the foot so they can still twirl around that single nail. and then sharpen the edges so that they cut their hands if they try to remove it.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Well you could, but in it's current state the stapled leg would eventually snap, thus stopping all movement.



Midget bones are more resilient than _normal person_ bones. That's science.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Midget bones are more resilient than _normal person_ bones. That's science.



This is true, but, please, take your science and go elsewhere, this is the land of Nod, nothing here is real and nothing here is fake, sit down, have some tea.


----------



## Loganator456

Hello... My name is Inigo Montoya... You killed my father.. Prepare to die.


----------



## Zepp88

Loganator456 said:


> Hello... My name is Inigo Montoya... You killed my father.. Prepare to die.



Yeah, I was doing you a favor, but, alas you have no foresight.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> This is true, but, please, take your science and go elsewhere, this is the land of Nod, nothing here is real and nothing here is fake, sit down, have some tea.



Ah, Land-of-Nodians. I should've known. I'll play your games... this time.

*has some tea and grasps at throat, choaking


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Ah, Land-of-Nodians. I should've known. I'll play your games... this time.
> 
> *has some tea and grasps at throat, choaking



You're not choking, that's the trick of the tea.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> You're not choking, that's the trick of the tea.



My god.. you're absolutely right! But what was that sensat...

*lengths of flowing hair grow out of Randy's throat, dangling out of his mouth


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> My god.. you're absolutely right! But what was that sensat...
> 
> *lengths of flowing hair grow out of Randy's throat, dangling out of his mouth



It is what you make it.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> It is what you make it.



I want to make it a bellydancer, with the face of a raptor.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> I want to make it a bellydancer, with the face of a raptor.



Be careful.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Be careful.



...minus the razor sharp teeth...

Those'll be replaced with human teeth... but upside down, so that the roots stick up and the crown sits beneath the gums.


----------



## Zepp88

Only if Nod approves.


----------



## Nerina

NODDY


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Looks like Nerina found the midgets.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Did Jon ever find his keys?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Did Jon ever find his keys?



my key is dawn


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> my key is dawn



Why not dusk?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Why not dusk?



joss choose it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> joss choose it.



Wise.


----------



## Desecrated

I hope so


----------



## Zepp88

Quatsch.


----------



## Loganator456

What is the prize for this?


----------



## Zepp88

Loganator456 said:


> What is the prize for this?



Death?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Death?



I'm in.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm in.



Should be interesting enough.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Should be interesting enough.



Like we got anything better to do-


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Thanks for reposting all the images I already see in my feed reader.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks for reposting all the images I already see in my feed reader.



That is what you get for being a nerd.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I approve of these images.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That, Jon, is a prime redneck specimen, note the use of a dinner plate for an ash tray.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That, Jon, is a prime redneck specimen, note the use of a dinner plate for an ash tray.



Yeah I thought you would appreciate it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I thought you would appreciate it.



I've known people like that.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've known people like that.



I know some people who are not far away, except we don't live in trailers because we got a good welfare program. But some apartments looks like a trailer inside


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I know some people who are not far away, except we don't live in trailers because we got a good welfare program. But some apartments looks like a trailer inside



Yeah....a lot of them live off of welfare to live in the trailers. You'd be surprised that there are some nice looking trailers on the inside  Redneck-Tech.

Every country has rednecks


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah....a lot of them live off of welfare to live in the trailers. You'd be surprised that there are some nice looking trailers on the inside  Redneck-Tech.
> 
> Every country has rednecks



Every country have poor people. 

And also; Pimp my trailer.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Every country have poor people.
> 
> And also; Pimp my trailer.



Hrm...

Redneck =/= poor people....



Pimp my trailer?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hrm...
> 
> Redneck =/= poor people....
> 
> 
> 
> Pimp my trailer?



Kinda like pimp my ride, but with trailers-


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Kinda like pimp my ride, but with trailers-



Neato.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

nice spree, Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

10333


----------



## Zepp88

Ceiling Cat is a lie, follow Basement Cat.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> nice spree, Jonathan.



I'm trying to speed this thing up.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ceiling Cat is a lie, follow Basement Cat.



I follow individual anarcoliberal cat sometimes.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm trying to speed this thing up.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I follow individual anarcoliberal cat sometimes.



 ....confused middle cat....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> ....confused middle cat....



you need to read "certain about no cellingcat"-literature and get certain.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you need to read "certain about no cellingcat"-literature and get certain.



PRAISE BASEMENT CAT!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PRAISE BASEMENT CAT!!!



MIDI?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> MIDI?


----------



## Desecrated

What got me really certain is this, from Nothing the smallest form of energy was created.

Now I know that this sounds crazy and it's probably fault, but it's much more logical that; from Nothing came some energy then; from Nothing came a super intelligent all being supercat who created both celling and basement.


----------



## Zepp88

Nothingcat is lord.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Might be a good thing. more nothingcats.


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Zepp88

DUAL RECTIFIER HEAD - 6 SPACE RACK COMBO ATA CASE - eBay (item 150258267675 end time Jun-22-08 04:25:22 PDT)

Gud?


----------



## Desecrated

Sariputra, matter is not different from emptiness, and
Emptiness is not different from matter.
Matter is emptiness and emptiness is matter.
So too are sensation, recognition, volition and consciousness.

Sariputra, the emptiness character of all dharmas,
neither arises nor ceases, is neither pure nor impure, and
neither increases nor decreases.

Therefore, in emptiness: there is no matter,
no sensation, recognition, volition or consciousness,
no eye, ear, nose, tongue, body, or mind,
no sight, sound, scent, taste, tangibles, or dharma,
no field of the eye up to no field of mental consciousness,
no suffering, no cause of suffering,
no ending of suffering, and no path,
no wisdom and also no attainment.
Because there is nothing obtainable.

Bodhisattvas through the reliance on Prajna-paramita
Have no attachment and hindrance in their minds.
Because there is no more attachment and hindrance,
There is no more fear, and
Far away from erroneous views and wishful-thinking,
Ultimately : The Final Nirvana.

Therefore, realize that Prajna-paramita
is the great wondrous mantra,
the great radiant mantra,
the unsurpassed mantra, and
the unequalled mantra.

It can eradicate all suffering, and
It is genuine and not false.
Therefore, utter the Prajna-paramita mantra -
Chant: Gate Gate Paragate Parasamgate Bodhisvaha!


----------



## Desecrated

Sariputra, matter is not different from emptiness, and
Emptiness is not different from matter.
Matter is emptiness and emptiness is matter.
So too are sensation, recognition, volition and consciousness.

Sariputra, the emptiness character of all dharmas,
neither arises nor ceases, is neither pure nor impure, and
neither increases nor decreases.

Therefore, in emptiness: there is no matter,
no sensation, recognition, volition or consciousness,
no eye, ear, nose, tongue, body, or mind,
no sight, sound, scent, taste, tangibles, or dharma,
no field of the eye up to no field of mental consciousness,
no suffering, no cause of suffering,
no ending of suffering, and no path,
no wisdom and also no attainment.
Because there is nothing obtainable.

Bodhisattvas through the reliance on Prajna-paramita
Have no attachment and hindrance in their minds.
Because there is no more attachment and hindrance,
There is no more fear, and
Far away from erroneous views and wishful-thinking,
Ultimately : The Final Nirvana.

Therefore, realize that Prajna-paramita
is the great wondrous mantra,
the great radiant mantra,
the unsurpassed mantra, and
the unequalled mantra.

It can eradicate all suffering, and
It is genuine and not false.
Therefore, utter the Prajna-paramita mantra -
Chant: Gate Gate Paragate Parasamgate Bodhisvaha!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Utter middlecat nonsense


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gud?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Utter middlecat nonsense



Actually nothingcat nonsense


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

is photoshop photoshoped


----------



## Desecrated

blues blues blue bluegrass bluesgrass


----------



## Desecrated

Can a blues singer meet a women so terrible not even he can sing a song about her.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> is photoshop photoshoped



Yes, it doesn't truely exist.


GIMP is the one true photoshop.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Can a blues singer meet a women so terrible not even he can sing a song about her.



No.

Those men are the embodiment of misery, nothing can go beyond their misery, terrible women just add to the misery, thus making them more powerful.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No.
> 
> Those men are the embodiment of misery, nothing can go beyond their misery, terrible women just add to the misery, thus making them more powerful.



true, women are misery


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, it doesn't truely exist.
> 
> 
> GIMP is the one true photoshop.



then who created gimp ? 
Paint ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> true, women are misery



And men are fools


----------



## Desecrated

11 am, maybe it's time for sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> then who created gimp ?
> Paint ?



MS Paint is the runt of the litter.

Nobody knows how GIMP came to be.


----------



## Desecrated

I need to end on an even number


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> MS Paint is the runt of the litter.
> 
> Nobody knows how GIMP came to be.



gimp is awesome on slower computers


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to end on an even number



Psychotic.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Psychotic.



Would not surprise me.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> gimp is awesome on slower computers





gimp is supreme


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Would not surprise me.



Sure surprised her when I grabbed her


----------



## Desecrated

BTW, you don't have any short I on you language, all your I's are AI, it took me a couple of years to figure that out, damn vowels.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sure surprised her when I grabbed her



that usually gets them.


----------



## Desecrated

yay 500


----------



## Desecrated

okey time to sleep


----------



## Desecrated

good night


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Utter middlecat nonsense


----------



## Zepp88

Tofu.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu.



IST KRIEG!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> IST KRIEG!



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no balls.



Ja, das hatten wir schon eine Weile nicht mehr. 











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Allen die Krankenschwestern sind krank.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Zepp88

dickBag


----------



## Zepp88

NOBODY IS SPECIAL.

YOU ARE ALL FUCKING WORMS.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Allen die Krankenschwestern sind krank.



And apparently no balls.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> NOBODY IS SPECIAL.
> 
> YOU ARE ALL FUCKING WORMS.



BUT WE HAVE MIDI!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And apparently no balls.



jah....aber Gretchen...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> jah....aber Gretchen...



Und Weissbier.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und Weissbier.



DUNKEL


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DUNKEL



Du weißt Bescheid, Mann!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Du weißt Bescheid, Mann!



ahso


----------



## Loganator456

(IIII) kcufbasduhji. asdopij, aweoija sosme. =]


----------



## Zepp88

Loganator456 said:


> (IIII) kcufbasduhji. asdopij, aweoija sosme. =]



Du wirdst verruckt.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ahso


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



gehirn fressen.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> gehirn fressen.



TUBES


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> TUBES



MIDI?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI?



TUBES *WITH* MIDI!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> TUBES *WITH* MIDI!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



Seriously?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Lets get physical.



Whenever you are ready.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Whenever you are ready.



fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Fou de la poulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!



llllllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Nerina

Bon Matin


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

Nerina said:


> Bon Matin



Salut, ca va?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60097-hdmi-cable.html


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60097-hdmi-cable.html



Not bad


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Not bad



*Who fucking said?!*


----------



## D-EJ915

glah


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> glah



Glorb and Blorb.


----------



## D-EJ915

blop


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> blop



Yeah! Now you've got the idea!


----------



## D-EJ915

slop


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> slop



Your face is sloppy. Organize it, or I'm taking away your toys.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrs



If you insist.

*climbs tree, and then jumps off... breaking both ankles instantly


----------



## YYZ2112

so so wrong....


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Glorb and Blorb.



I approve of Blorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whay


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whay



I'M A ROUGH BOY!


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

90600!


----------



## D-EJ915

raz


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 90,602
User Name	Posts
g3rmanium 25,637
D-EJ915 12,398
Desecrated 10,358
TheMissing 5,556
Zepp88 4,424
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,318
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,355
Randy 2,109
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 764
yevetz 695
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 337
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Makelele 237
Kotex 236
Mattmc74 233
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
B Lopez 180
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 91
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
progmetaldan 85
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
arktan 53
YYZ2112 51
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Cyanide_Anima 37
daybean 36
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
Thrashmanzac 34
cow 7 sig 32
E Lucevan Le Stelle 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
turmoil 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
MorbidTravis 19
sakeido 18
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Battousai 14
TheHandOfStone 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Thomas 12
Hellbound 12
settite 12
Cancer 12
MoRoH 12
74n4LL0 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
JerkyChid 10
Emiliano 10
wes225 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
Trespass 10
Loganator456 10
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Brendan G 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
huber 7
Aenima 7
Donnie 6
Varjo 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
Popsyche 6
SplinteredSoul 6
johnw 6
metalfiend666 6
TimSE 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
Russ 5
skinhead 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
kristallin 5
SymmetricScars 5
Codyyy 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
roast 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
Hawksmoor 4
HaGGuS 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
mediaguitarist 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Zak1233 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Anthony 4
Regor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Jongpil Yun 4
iumentum 3
Moonohol 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
Jarrett 3
telecaster90 3
Satan 3
dpm 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Forresterc 3
djpharoah 3
tie my rope 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
Kevan 3
Se7enMeister 3
Toshiro 3
SunburnedCactus 3
CatPancakes 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
TemjinStrife 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
wlminter 2
Drage 2
The Dubya 2
Matt Crooks 2
Shotglass 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
The Atomic Ass 2
nikt 2
Creepy 2
Pewtershmit 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Quicksilver689 2
Satyr 2
Firebeard 2
guitarplayerone 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
Coiso 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
CooleyJr 2
thadood 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
Celiak 2
newamerikangospel 2
Awakened Sleeper 1
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
ESPlayer 1
DomitianX 1
Minus 1
daxworxguitar 1
jarrydn 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
jaxadam 1
Munky7Head 1
kung_fu 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Demeyes 1
jacksonplayer 1
malufet 1
Harray 18 1
Skeksis 1
Doddus 1
JesseTheMachine 1
jaymz_wylde 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
ire_works 1
Chaeot 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
EclecticFinn 1
mr nice guy 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
Oneiros 1
WayneCustom7 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
Niilz 1
Soma 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Mastodon 1
rummy 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
Labrie 1
Memq 1
Svartmetall 1
g3rmanium_ 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
emmure 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Alien DNA 1
KillMAH 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
Neil 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
spencer 1
god_puppet 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
Mr. Test 1
NeoGothenburg 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## Groff

I'm probably gonna miss 100k because of my vacation starting tomorrow 

*looks at the tags*

I CAN HAS DANGLIES!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> I'm probably gonna miss 100k because of my vacation starting tomorrow
> 
> *looks at the tags*
> 
> I CAN HAS DANGLIES!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo


----------



## D-EJ915

12.4k lol


----------



## D-EJ915

reboot ftw


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Desecrated

postr


----------



## Lee

postage


----------



## Codyyy

FUCK YEAH SEAKING!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Link Removed - just noticed a pic I *REALLY* don't find funny at all. Stupid B-Tards took this too far.


----------



## Lee

hoar!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Hang on, I'll find something better that's also Seaking-related.


----------



## Brendan G

TheHandOfStone said:


> Hang on, I'll find something better that's also Seaking-related.


that would be best.


----------



## Thomas

I am a squirrel!!


----------



## D-EJ915

xanga


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60153-goodbye-week.html

Goodnight 100k people!

See you next week.
 you all! (Yes... Even you!)


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## SplinteredSoul

Galvanised Water


----------



## Mattmc74

post


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## SplinteredSoul

Flame-Grilled Polyrhythm


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

hoore!


----------



## D-EJ915

zanaflax


----------



## Desecrated

joje


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt!


----------



## SplinteredSoul

Neutrik Genitals&#8482;


----------



## Codyyy




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## D-EJ915

Codyyy said:


>


 awesome


----------



## playstopause

Holly molly


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee!



Well, it depends u know.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well, it depends u know.



More cocainum.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> More cocainum.



With gray tea.


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt new page


----------



## Codyyy




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Lee

roflsaurus


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Codyyy

Possible NSFW - but totally worth it.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

gah glorp.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Lee

O RLMENTE?


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Lee

Si


----------



## Lee

is


----------



## Lee

no


----------



## Lee

on


----------



## Lee

ll


----------



## Lee

lll


----------



## Lee

llll


----------



## Lee

lllll


----------



## Zepp88

Nice tag Johann


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Nice tag Johann



Nice tag Johann


----------



## Lee

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

sPLORK.


----------



## B Lopez

More testing for the Sheriff's Dept tomorrow.

At least it's close to the beach :surf:


----------



## Lee

one track mind


----------



## Codyyy

Codyyy said:


> Possible NSFW - but totally worth it.


----------



## D-EJ915

tartts


----------



## B Lopez

Lee said:


> one track mind



Yep. :surf:


----------



## Lee

I might get a haircut tomorrow


----------



## Zepp88

:couch:


----------



## Zepp88

:tv:


----------



## B Lopez

[action=B Lopez]steals Zepp's remote[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] turns on the bugzapper [/action]


----------



## Codyyy

Codyyy takes off his pants.




...?


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] opens the bag of pork rinds [/action]


----------



## B Lopez

[action=B Lopez]doesnt like where this is going[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] gets Bobby a beer [/action]


----------



## B Lopez

[action=B Lopez]takes back what he said[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] finishes and lets the goat go [/action]


----------



## B Lopez

what the fuck


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Celiak

Anyone ever drink rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Zepp88

No.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

That guy makes a really great point...


----------



## Zepp88

Oh?


----------



## Desecrated

+1


----------



## Desecrated

ärtskott


----------



## Desecrated

Have the tags gone missing again ?


----------



## Desecrated

700


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, the tags went *poof*


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>





Hello Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

hello mike


----------



## Zepp88

What is up.


----------



## Desecrated

not much, I've been studying all night, 

What are you up to ?


----------



## Zepp88

Rotting away at work, pondering rig setups.


----------



## Desecrated

Any good pondering or just crazy expensive setups ?


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...most-inexpensive-way-do-preamp-switching.html

Taking Stelle's advice


----------



## Desecrated

okay


----------



## Zepp88

Tacos


----------



## Desecrated

might


----------



## Zepp88

Mighty tacos?


----------



## Desecrated

mighty tacos might be mighty right now


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> mighty tacos might be mighty right now



Get off of the ceiling Ringo! It's safe down here.


----------



## Desecrated

I don't believe you mate


----------



## Zepp88

Stop doing that man! You're freaking me out.


----------



## Desecrated

It's my eye, I'll do what I want with it.


----------



## Zepp88

ADA MP-1 MIDI TUBES 80S PREAMPS 1980S MIDIS TUBES PREAMP ADA MP-1 PREAMP TUBES MIDI MIDI MIIDI MIDIIDIIDI MIID TUBES PREAMPS 80S ADA MP-1 TUBES PREAMP MDIID TIUBE TSPWJAON OS 1938 ADNWOT 1983 MIDI TUBES PREAMP MDIDI 


ADA MP-1


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> post


----------



## daybean

tacos, i can help you with that.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> tacos, i can help you with that.


----------



## daybean

just wrap it around a tortilla and it will sound even better. no hot sauce\


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Seems like a long way to go, just to drain the dragon.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> just wrap it around a tortilla and it will sound even better. no hot sauce\


----------



## daybean

or not, i think what you are posting is no beef, but beefy?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> or not, i think what you are posting is no beef, but beefy?






?


----------



## daybean

yeah, about that thing, it wasnt there when we gave you the order!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> yeah, about that thing, it wasnt there when we gave you the order!






!








!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

well that i can explain....


----------



## daybean

well, no i cant, i....i.....its not mine!!!!\


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> well, no i cant, i....i.....its not mine!!!!\



Yes you shall bow down.


----------



## daybean

no there was a m&m on the ground,


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> no there was a m&m on the ground,






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

another one


----------



## Zepp88

!


----------



## Codyyy

wrrrrrrrrrrrrf


----------



## Lee

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

tatus


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## D-EJ915

rap


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> tatus



In da closet.


----------



## Codyyy

biggie smalls, biggie smalls, biggie smalls


----------



## D-EJ915

1210


----------



## Zepp88

Codyyy said:


> biggie smalls, biggie smalls, biggie smalls



Proving that a hefty man can bang mad bitches.


----------



## D-EJ915

181618


----------



## Buzz762

Zepp88 said:


> Proving that a hefty man can bang mad bitches.



Truely an inspiration to men everywhere.


----------



## Zepp88

Buzz762 said:


> Truely an inspiration to men everywhere.



Word.


----------



## sakeido

I just found $85 in a pair of shorts I haven't worn in over a year! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit that classifies as win.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

My shorts are on the left.


----------



## Mattmc74

Grey shorts!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> O RLMENTE?



YA VRAIMENT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nice tag Johann



Nice tag Johann


----------



## Mattmc74

Tie-dye curtains are soooo metal


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Mattmc74 said:


> Tie-dye curtains are soooo metallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Definitely!


----------



## Mattmc74

g3rmanium said:


> Definitely!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

new page


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> new page



Seriously, Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium

Mattmc74 said:


>



I STARE DOWN THE ABYSS OF ORGANIC DREAMS!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## D-EJ915

zing!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

you got the touch!


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> zing!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

poof


----------



## g3rmanium

np: Satyricon - Mother North


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

raep


----------



## Brendan G

Desecrated said:


> post


.
Is it now?


----------



## Mattmc74

post cereal


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> raep



You wants it?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

10.-


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## D-EJ915

whirrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> whirrrr



Klirrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

90800!


----------



## D-EJ915

tatus


----------



## Loganator456

tutas?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## chaztrip

I think I shall not subscribe to this


----------



## Desecrated

805


----------



## chaztrip

test


----------



## D-EJ915

tutas!


----------



## Celiak

())===>


----------



## Desecrated

påost


----------



## D-EJ915

zangus


----------



## B Lopez

this is a stupid ass thread btw


----------



## Lee

lies!


----------



## Brendan G

B Lopez said:


> this is a stupid ass thread btw


BLASPHEMY I SAY!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> this is a stupid ass thread btw


takes one to know one


----------



## Lee

Off to bed. Gotta be up at 4:50


----------



## D-EJ915

cya


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> this is a stupid ass thread btw



YOU SHALL RESPECT THE 100K!


----------



## D-EJ915

goin to bed


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> goin to bed



Feminist lesbian bitch.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> YOU SHALL RESPECT THE 100K!



YOU SHALL NOT POKE GOATS.


Interestingly enough, during my background questioning at the Sheriff's today they asked if I had sexual relations with an animal. 

Seriously, who the fuck does that?


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> YOU SHALL NOT POKE GOATS.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, during my background questioning at the Sheriff's today they asked if I had sexual relations with an animal.
> 
> Seriously, who the fuck does that?



Lots of people.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> YOU SHALL NOT POKE GOATS.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, during my background questioning at the Sheriff's today they asked if I had sexual relations with an animal.
> 
> Seriously, who the fuck does that?


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> this is a stupid ass thread btw



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 90,823
User Name Posts

B Lopez 188


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Goats.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

It's worth one more post.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Pelicans kick ass


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## daybean




----------



## Zepp88

Woah, now that cat is metal as fuck.


----------



## daybean

well i thought he was then i saw the Sauve LOTION>>>>


----------



## Zepp88

Ummm that's for......


----------



## Mattmc74

IN Ur Bus...Bangin' Thats what its for!!


----------



## Codyyy

WORD!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## TheHandOfStone

I go to Germany tomorrow!


----------



## Brendan G

TheHandOfStone said:


> I go to Germany tomorrow!


nice


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Brendan G said:


> nice



Yeah, I'm finally excited for it...there will likely be pics when I return.


----------



## Brendan G

TheHandOfStone said:


> Yeah, I'm finally excited for it...there will likely be pics when I return.


Are you going there on vacation or is it of a business nature?


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


 is that supposed to be battle angel or something?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Brendan G said:


> Are you going there on vacation or is it of a business nature?



The trip is with my high school's German club. It's a nine-day tour of various locations, mostly in Southern Germany (Bavaria).


----------



## Brendan G

TheHandOfStone said:


> The trip is with my high school's German club. It's a nine-day tour of various locations, mostly in Southern Germany (Bavaria).


Cool, posts pics upon return.
And now onto a completely unrelated topic I present to you, Guthrie Govan


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Mattmc74

post


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## Kotex

Fuck bitches! Get monah!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Brendan G said:


> Cool, posts pics upon return.
> And now onto a completely unrelated topic I present to you, Guthrie Govan




Some awesome playing there - great taste!


----------



## Splees

I've been SPACE ECHO'D


----------



## Brendan G

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Some awesome playing there - great taste!


Yeah, Guthrie Govan is basically God.


----------



## Kotex

I 'bout to eat some ToGo's.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Kotex

Still waiting on the togo's. Oh wait. Nevermind it's here!!! Bwahahahahhaha


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Randy

Malignificent. Har Har.


----------



## playstopause

What?


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> What?



*NOT THIS TIME*


----------



## D-EJ915

overloaaddd


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pelicans kick ass



Der schaut lieb aus.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


> I go to Germany tomorrow!



And where to?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

7373


----------



## Desecrated

7475


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllll



This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

REPOST!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> REPOST!



It's worth it.


----------



## g3rmanium

6!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

91000!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## g3rmanium

pwnt you, Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

So johann, 

How do you feel about this thread ending next month?


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D!!


----------



## Desecrated

D!!


----------



## Desecrated

Ålesund!


----------



## Desecrated

Ålesund!


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> So johann,
> 
> How do you feel about this thread ending next month?



It was fun. We had a number of interesting memes and I got to know a number of people. So all in all it's been                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 v


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

Shikaru said:


> Only 99,992 posts to go!



We are closer now.


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

> It was fun. We had a number of interesting memes and I got to know a number of people. So all in all it's been



And apparently no balls!


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> And apparently no balls!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated

10555!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Desecrated

11.11 am


----------



## Desecrated

21345232


----------



## Desecrated

fdagadg


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

ctrl+k+3+gud


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,067

User Name Posts
1. g3rmanium 25,704
2. D-EJ915 12,435
3. Desecrated 10,555
4. TheMissing 5,558
5. Zepp88 4,471
6. Alpo 3,656
7. Lee 3,337
8. Naren 2,780
9. playstopause 2,382
10. Randy 2,112


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



LMFBO this has got to be the best innovation ever!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Codyyy

lllllllollllllll


----------



## Thrashmanzac

OMGROFL


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

91100!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

YAY! 8000 moar 2 go!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Thrashmanzac said:


> YAY! 8000 moar 2 go!



I love your sig.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm in many peoples sig


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm in many peoples sig



It's because you rule.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



Eh Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## TheHandOfStone

TheHandOfStone said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


>



Quoted!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!



Yeah, quoted.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## g3rmanium

TheHandOfStone said:


> Yeah, quoted.



Quoted.


----------



## D-EJ915

whay


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wat


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Randy

Fek all 'dis.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> vrrrrr.





playstopause said:


> vrrrrrrrrrrrr.





playstopause said:


> vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!





playstopause said:


> vrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!





playstopause said:


> vrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!



Turn the vibrator off, and get back to work already.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Turn the vibrator off, and get back to work already.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeee!



Well, it depends imo.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well, it depends imo.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



What color?


----------



## YYZ2112




----------



## playstopause

YYZ2112 said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



So right my friend... SO right!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Booby


----------



## YYZ2112

I like boobies


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i don't


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

heh


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ooh i see a nice tag about me!

do i have a secret admirer on ss.org?


----------



## Zepp88

I figured you put that tag there. 


And, I also figured that you put the e570>mp-1 tag


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> I figured you put that tag there.
> 
> 
> And, I also figured that you put the e570>mp-1 tag



I didn't put the "elucevanlestelle is sexy" one there!

But "e570 > mp-1" WAS my work.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

but it does! i'll tell you just why i made the decision in the chat


----------



## Zepp88

80s-Rack-Preamps>*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

tbh... it was more the case that I had a massive apartment fire and lost most of my things that caused the replacement... but I still think the ENGL is better for the kind of stuff I do.


----------



## Zepp88

fires 

Engl seems to win in the "brutal" department...but I don't really do that...


----------



## D-EJ915

tttt


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i do and as consequence the E570 3rd (particularly) channel is particularly dear to me... but it creates some great, very clear lead tones, an amazingly versatile clean, and some surprisingly usable classic to modern rock sounds... 

plus, i  das blinkenlights!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is not much for death metal or tech death, he likes some of it, but isn't into plainly brutal stuff....[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

tsop


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrI


----------



## 7deadlysins666

POST!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

teeter


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Agreed, imo.


----------



## D-EJ915

boom


----------



## progmetaldan

yeww


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

05.55 am


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

100


----------



## Desecrated

91200 even


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Redirecting...



This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>



91300


----------



## progmetaldan

Sound Proof


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ooh i see a nice tag about me


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Anthony

WARRELSDANEWARREELDANEWEARREL 
DANE WARREL DANECEAWEANEERREAL DAN


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


 what the hell


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


<3


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> 80s-Rack-Preamps>*



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ENGL E570 > ADA MP-1


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ENGL E570 > ADA MP-1



Obsess much, Nick?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## Lee

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

boo!


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

91*333*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

6667


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## B Lopez

:bobby:


----------



## Zepp88

:zepp88:=


----------



## B Lopez

Chris is so slacking on our smileys.


----------



## Zepp88

All they have to do is ad a little elf wearing a santa hat on oolong and bam! :zepp88:


----------



## D-EJ915

lolp


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> lolp


----------



## D-EJ915

night

I'm tired as crap from the show


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Greetings Jon.


----------



## B Lopez

It's 9:57 PM


----------



## Zepp88

No, it's 1:00AM


----------



## Desecrated

07.00 am


----------



## Desecrated

greetings mike and bobby


----------



## Zepp88

bears.


----------



## B Lopez

sup des

man, i really need to move to a different town
this one sucks


----------



## Zepp88

Well, then..


GTFO!


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> sup des
> 
> man, i really need to move to a different town
> this one sucks



I here good things about minnesota.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Well, then..
> 
> 
> GTFO!



I wish it were that easy 

Fuck minnesota.

I won't leave the California coast, however.


----------



## Desecrated

what part of 'fornia are you in right now ?


----------



## B Lopez

San Jose


----------



## Zepp88

Erm....Jon, say "Cali"


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Erm....Jon, say "Cali"



only girls say that


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] is sometime moving the the capital of the Confederacy yeehaw. [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> only girls say that



I hear a TON of dudes say Cali.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Erm....Jon, say "Cali"



Noos

I've just learned that you can do that in the english language, instead of because you can just do 'cause. 

Effin great.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Noos
> 
> I've just learned that you can do that in the english language, instead of because you can just do 'cause.
> 
> Effin great.



Yeah, you can do that.

Must be just around here then, you usually hear "Cali" versus "'fornia", "fornia" sounds wrong to me...


----------



## Desecrated

I think it sounds like fornication, and somehow that blends in fine with my view of the place.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I think it sounds like fornication, and somehow that blends in fine with my view of the place.



Actually.......
Californication (portmanteau) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated

Exactly


----------



## Desecrated

Generalization about places you've never visited is epic win.


----------



## B Lopez

Grover Beach looks good 

Central Cal


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Generalization about places you've never visited is epic win.



Yessuh, why 'oncha come ov to mah place and have a mason jar o' shine.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yessuh, why 'oncha come ov to mah place and have a mason jar o' shine.



I'll bring the fermented fish.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'll bring the fermented fish.



Yeh, and bring tha yodel, the wooden shoes, but keep the Communism at home.....weirdy Europeans...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeh, and bring tha yodel, the wooden shoes, but keep the Communism at home.....weirdy Europeans...



Thats Switzerland


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats Switzerland



Fuckin' commies!


----------



## Zepp88

[action=*] these posts are made under the pretense that all inhabitants of Virginia are uneducated retards who are related to their mother five different ways and have a new son on the way who is also their brother. [/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Sweds are socialists, moonshinebrewers and have a variety of odd fish dishes.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sweds are socialists, moonshinebrewers and have a variety of odd fish dishes.



And tall hot blondies! Yeehaw! Bring 'em on over!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=*] these posts are made under the pretense that all inhabitants of Virginia are uneducated retards who are related to their mother five different ways and have a new son on the way who is also their brother. [/action]



Of course! 

Mike-bob.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> And tall hot blondies! Yeehaw! Bring 'em on over!



Thats a myth, swedish girls are usually ugly as hell. Especially swedish males looks like the inside of a fistfight.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats a myth, swedish girls are usually ugly as hell. Especially swedish males looks like the inside of a fistfight.



Let us have our myths.


----------



## Desecrated

Myths are awesome, what else would you fantasy about being out on the john Deere plowing all day.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Of course!
> 
> Mike-bob.



Has anyone ever died from eating Lutefisk? I think it's possible.

And, I thought that was Norwegian?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Myths are awesome, what else would you fantasy about being out on the john Deere plowing all day.




Hot chicks in horse riding outfits?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Has anyone ever died from eating Lutefisk? I think it's possible.
> 
> And, I thought that was Norwegian?



I had a relative who drank pure lut as a kid, he had to have a throat surgery. 

It's mostly norwegian, but we owned them for like 300 years or something so we have some cultural exchanges, sweds eat lutefisk at the xmas smörgåsbord.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hot chicks in horse riding outfits?



Get your own wife to fantasies about


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Get your own wife to fantasies about





Not, just your wife, hot chicks in riding outfits are pretty much universally hot.


----------



## Desecrated

Do a search for 'pony play', I can't link that stuff here but check it out,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I had a relative who drank pure lut as a kid, he had to have a throat surgery.
> 
> It's mostly norwegian, but we owned them for like 300 years or something so we have some cultural exchanges, sweds eat lutefisk at the xmas smörgåsbord.



That's fucking frightening. 


Ahh....Norway, Sweden, and Finland with their rivalries...I wanna see some all out Viking warfare, what can I do to get you all really pissed at one another?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Do a search for 'pony play', I can't link that stuff here but check it out,



I don't feel like watching a chick swallow nine feet of horse appendage.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's fucking frightening.
> 
> 
> Ahh....Norway, Sweden, and Finland with their rivalries...I wanna see some all out Viking warfare, what can I do to get you all really pissed at one another?



Throw a vodka bottle in the middle and watch them fight over it.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Hot chicks in horse riding outfits?



Good thing there is an equestrian trail by my house


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Throw a vodka bottle in the middle and watch them fight over it.





I must get in touch with Russia.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I don't feel like watching a chick swallow nine feet of horse appendage.



It's more like girls dressing out in horseoutfits and guys riding them.


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> Good thing there is an equestrian trail by my house



There are a couple equestrian centers near my house.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I must get in touch with Russia.



Sweden has the best vodka in the world. 
Apparently-


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's more like girls dressing out in horseoutfits and guys riding them.



Well that's interesting.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There are a couple equestrian centers near my house.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> There are a couple equestrian centers near my house.



Do people use it?

No one uses this trail.
Ever.
Except deer and coyotes and the occasional mountain lion.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well that's interesting.



I judge no man. 



Except people from Tennessee.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, but where I live they just ride their horses on the road pretty often.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I judge no man.
> 
> 
> 
> Except people from Tennessee.



Yeah, be careful with them.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Do people use it?
> 
> No one uses this trail.
> Ever.
> Except deer and coyotes and the occasional mountain lion.



deer and coyotes needs a place to jog to.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## El Caco

s7eve woz ere


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Horse riding.


----------



## Desecrated

:trucking horses:


----------



## Zepp88

I should pull a horse trailer!

I can bring chicks and their horses to secluded riding locations.

And set the horse free!


----------



## El Caco

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Give S7eve your money.



Thats what it says.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I should pull a horse trailer!
> 
> I can bring chicks and their horses to secluded riding locations.
> 
> And set the horse free!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Another satisfied customer.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> San Jose


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

I like to listen to sad music when I eat.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


>



next he will be hitting the rock! plus hes drinking my favorite.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> next he will be hitting the rock! plus hes drinking my favorite.



Yeah, crack is a big problem in the cat community.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

Sometimes parts of my brain scares other parts of my brain.


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

chuck norris doesn't walk on asphalt


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like to listen to sad music when I eat.



Eating disorder.


----------



## Desecrated

72.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Eating disorder.



Must be something like that.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sometimes parts of my brain scares other parts of my brain.



My left and right brain are feuding.


----------



## Desecrated

I might get some gear today.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I might get some gear today.



That qualifies as a win.

What gear?


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> My left and right brain are feuding.



They often do


----------



## Desecrated

10777!!!


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That qualifies as a win.
> 
> What gear?



Foot support for classical guitar.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,485
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,768
D-EJ915 12,457
Desecrated 10,779
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,516
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,338
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,485
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,768
D-EJ915 12,457
Desecrated 10,779
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,516
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,338
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114


----------



## Desecrated

double post


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Foot support for classical guitar.



Nice.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nice.



Yeah, I've been using my toolbox for it so far, but I found one for 50 cents on an auction site so I thought it was worth it.


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

91500


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> All they have to do is ad a little elf wearing a santa hat on oolong and bam! :zepp88:



slow down mate...... you have already your smiley.... it's called : mike : and it looks like this


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> slow down mate...... you have already your smiley.... it's called : mike : and it looks like this



That's another Mike, I call him GiantMike, because he is.



4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik³.


----------



## daybean




----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


>



THE NUMBERS ARE BAD!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik³.



Hallo Johann.

BTW, the numbers are bad.


----------



## daybean

i thought you didnt watch lost  my balls.


----------



## Zepp88

I just became addicted. 

I picked up Season 1 about a week ago, and finished Season 2 last night, I'll be getting Season 3 soon.


----------



## daybean

what do you think about kate  , and you know what, i think i will pickup season 2 also to see it on my computer next week, i missed some episodes.


----------



## Desecrated

numbers are good.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> what do you think about kate  , and you know what, i think i will pickup season 2 also to see it on my computer next week, i missed some episodes.



She is amazing   I want one. 

And an Ana Lucia.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> numbers are good.



4 8 15 16 23 42?


----------



## daybean

oh man there $%$%$$%$%$%$%$%$%$%$%$%$ you dont allready know. im not saying a word.


----------



## Zepp88

I know what happened to Ana Lucia unfortunately, but don't spoil season 3 or 4!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

i think seeing the shows without adds would add to the experience.


----------



## daybean

yeah i wont, im not a dick


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> i think seeing the shows without adds would add to the experience.



Dude having the DVDs is so much better, you can watch it as you wish and no annoying interuptions.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## awesomeaustin

anyone like chicken?


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Dude having the DVDs is so much better, you can watch it as you wish and no annoying interuptions.



yeah i know ive watched other seasons before and it is a huge difference.


----------



## daybean

why doesnt my post # go up, i should have reached post 666 by now.


----------



## daybean




----------



## Zepp88

Your post count doesn't increase in Off Topic.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



Hallo J0ha-nn


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo J0ha-nn



Alles klar bei dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Alles klar bei dir?



Ja...es geht , dir?


----------



## daybean

ahab, dibii, dibii, dir


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> ahab, dibii, dibii, dir



Ich glaub du spinst.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Ich glaub du spinst.



tu mama, du spinst.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> tu mama, du spinst.



geh?


----------



## daybean

i dont know im just _un loco_


----------



## Desecrated

a bibidi bubedi dibidi


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> a bibidi bubedi dibidi



now, that makes sence.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> a bibidi bubedi dibidi



Ahso, auch sie ist im DREI Pferde-Ficken-Filmen.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> now, that makes sence.



I KNOW!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, auch sie ist im DREI Pferde-Ficken-Filmen.



Ich habe einige Pferdenfilme


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Ich habe einige Pferdenfilme



Ich weiß


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, auch sie ist im DREI Pferde-Ficken-Filmen.



3 horses movie


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja...es geht , dir?



Hier ist es ziemlich heiß.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

not long now...


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> 3 horses movie



They have horses!!!


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Hier ist es ziemlich heiß.




as always


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hier ist es ziemlich heiß.



selben hier


----------



## Desecrated

6555 posts!


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

91555

Numbers are good.


----------



## Zepp88

No, numbers piss me off, I hate math.


----------



## Desecrated

ma + th = mad zeppy

*clappity clappity*


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ma + th = mad zeppy
> 
> *clappity clappity*



Sounds


----------



## Desecrated

no gear arrived today, but some books.


----------



## Desecrated

I used to much hair gel today.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I used to much hair gel today.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I used to much hair gel today.



Ugh why?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ugh why?



I was tired when I applied it 

I look like a yuppie.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I was tired when I applied it
> 
> I look like a yuppie.



You don't need that shit man, let it flow free!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You don't need that shit man, let it flow free!



I used to do that until I started tripping over my hair every time I had to kneel down behind some cables in the studio and just started braiding it and apply a little gel so that it would stay away from my eyes/knees/cables.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllll



XXXXXXXXXXl~

I braided your L's


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I used to do that until I started tripping over my hair every time I had to kneel down behind some cables in the studio and just started braiding it and apply a little gel so that it would stay away from my eyes/knees/cables.



That works too, I just don't like how gel makes my hair feel.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That works too, I just don't like how gel makes my hair feel.



If you mix it out with water and just apply a little it does the trick, and that way it gets cheaper then spray and don't smell as bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I used to do that until I started tripping over my hair every time I had to kneel down behind some cables in the studio and just started braiding it and apply a little gel so that it would stay away from my eyes/knees/cables.



Obsess much, Jonathan?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Jonathan?



4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Jonathan?



Just being practical.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Zepp88

I'll bet that many of those horses were bred/raised at Kellys Ford..


----------



## Desecrated

I need to shoot a horrormovie at that location.


----------



## arktan

666= 6+6+6=18
18 -> 1, 8

1= A
8= H

Now i understand why i saw some ç*%&-Nazis running around with 666 on their armbands.

Fucktarded Nazis should be sent back Dumbfuckistan!


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> 666= 6+6+6=18
> 18 -> 1, 8
> 
> 1= A
> 8= H
> 
> Now i understand why i saw some ç*%&-Nazis running around with 666 on their armbands.
> 
> Fucktarded Nazis should be sent back Dumbfuckistan!



I've always thought it would be ironic to expel nazis to another countries. 

Best quote from a nationalist, ever; _"I'm going to move to a country that doesn't allow immigration"_


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> Best quote from a nationalist, ever; _"I'm going to move to a country that doesn't allow immigration"_



 I hear that one often here in switzerland...


----------



## Zepp88

There are lots of AMAZING old houses like that in Warrenton, if I could afford it, I'd live in one.

I love old brick houses, and ESPECIALLY German style stone and timber houses.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There are lots of AMAZING old houses like that in Warrenton, if I could afford it, I'd live in one.
> 
> I love old brick houses, and ESPECIALLY German style stone and timber houses.



houses!!!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> There are lots of AMAZING old houses like that in Warrenton, if I could afford it, I'd live in one.
> 
> I love old brick houses, and ESPECIALLY German style stone and timber houses.


----------



## Zepp88

It's a beautiful city in some parts.


----------



## D-EJ915

guah I want to sleep more


----------



## Desecrated

BRB Phone


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


>



I would totally live in those hard.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> I would totally live in those hard.



the first one was a house of the knights of the german order in Marburg. I think it was destroyed in WW2...... such a shame, fucking war


----------



## g3rmanium

Schöne Häuser.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Schöne Häuser.



Ich weiss, dass ich kein Experte bin aber meiner Meinung nach findet man die schönsten Buden Europas in Deutschland und in Schottland


----------



## g3rmanium

Mann bin ich müde gerade.


----------



## arktan

wissssoooo?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Ich weiss, dass ich kein Experte bin aber meiner Meinung nach findet man die schönsten Buden Europas in Deutschland und in Schottland



Im Elsaß stehen auch schöne Häuser.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Im Elsaß stehen auch schöne Häuser.













 






das dert untn im wosser iss en kampftoucher


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wissssoooo?



Heiß und schwül hier.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

91600!


----------



## arktan




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

over 600!


----------



## arktan

söu möch söckers


----------



## Loganator456

lala


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>



So schauts aus.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

*teehee*


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> *teehee*


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

ja, so schaut's aus


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ja, so schaut's aus



So isses.


----------



## progmetaldan

Tell Me Something Good.


----------



## arktan

something good is when you help an elderly woman over the street so she can jump down the bridge...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan

blah blah blah


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

farting is nice
farting is great
farting for mice
farting at dates


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> blah blllllllllllll



llllllllllllll'd.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllll'd.



cold-blodied lllllllll'ing me? ha? you're cruel


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> cold-blodied lllllllll'ing me? ha? you're cruelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllllllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## arktan

llllll lllllll llllllldlllllll llllllllll llllllll lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllzlllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## turmoil

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## turmoil

1 hour and 45 minutes until i leave work to play golf for the rest of the day! score!


----------



## turmoil

dare i say...HOLE IN ONE????

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Pants.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheels


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheels


----------



## D-EJ915

hanabi


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hanabi



rawr?


----------



## D-EJ915

shinobi


----------



## D-EJ915

kenobi


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Lee

lllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rwarew


----------



## Desecrated

7000000000


----------



## Zepp88

Wank.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Desecrated

Good night


----------



## Desecrated

Well maybe it's lolcat time.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Brendan G

only 8312 left to go


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Brendan G said:


> only 8312 left to go



I know, it's insane.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Brendan G

Desecrated said:


>


It's not an average superhero, it's between guys' legs and controls their thought


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Brendan G said:


> It's not an average superhero, it's between guys' legs and controls their thought



It's mind control abilities gets stronger with alcohol and it's only weaknesses is fat lady friends.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

10888


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

why


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> why



I'll send you a PM, it's a long story


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

But, I'm returning back to the cheery way my day began


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> post 199 hi



Hi!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> But, I'm returning back to the cheery way my vegan day



Great!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Great!



I just ate chicken.


----------



## Desecrated

I had banana


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

I has banana


----------



## Desecrated

And apparently banana


----------



## Zepp88

Apparently


----------



## arktan

farting is so nice


----------



## Zepp88

It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to watch some movie. bye


----------



## arktan

all glory to the pioneer of death metal!!!


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Zepp88

DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## arktan

dööm?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> dööm?



UMLAUTS ARE DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

*The Rules Of Doom*

1. Life is too short to experience all that is good. 
2. Life is too long to enjoy living. 
3. Every day is a funeral. 
4. Do not wear anything but flat black clothes and combat boots. 
5. Do not smile 
6. Do not laugh. 
7. Death Doom is not slow Death Metal, unless you think it is. 
8. Doom Metal is not Death Metal with a violin. 
9. No matter what anyone says, that vocalist is not the Cookie Monster. 
10. I said "No laughing!!!" 

11. No matter what anyone says, you're not a Goth. 
12. While a black teddy bear with a broken heart hanging from a noose on your windshield may very well symbolize your tortured inner nature, it's not very metal. 
13. It is acceptable to listen to non-doomy music if you play it at 1/4 of its normal tempo. 
14. You may complain about an album's production unless it is a Thergothon release. 
15. You will own Thergothon's 'Stream From The Heavens', but never listen to it because of the bad sound quality. 
16. Spend years looking for that extremly rare limited to 500 copies vinyl only release that you must own, then listen to it twice in your lifetime. 
17. You must never admit to liking a "fast part" on a doom CD, unless it is Disembowelment. 
18. Watch incomprehensible cult movies with no plot, storyline or anything remotely interesting happening because "it's doomy!". 
19. You can make fun of Nazis unless the said Nazi is Fucked up Mad Max. Then you can overlook his beliefs because his "music was good". 
20. Album covers must contain one of the following: Ruins, Spirits in agony, A cemetary sculpture of an angel, or A pretty painting of heaven... 
21. But you're not a Goth! 
22. As a Doomster, you're too apathetic to engage in silly music genre debates. 
23. Unless someone calls you Gothic, then it's on. 
24. Always let your goat listen first to a new CD, so she may consider if it's good or bad for you. 
25. Kitty cats are not appropriate pets unless they're black and depressed. 
26. You must appreciate folk polka metal because polka is dark, emotional and "...really doomier than Serenades when you think about it." 
27. Consider yourself open-minded about music. 
28. Consider all other metal narrow-minded, especially "True Norwegian Black Metal!" 
29. Ignore the contradiction of the above two rules. 
30. If you're a traditional doom fan, you must complain endlessly about My Dying Bride, and call all the non-trad fans "Gothic Fags." Also complain about Droning doom because it's not music. 
31. If you&#8217;re a Sludge Doom fan moan that Trad doom is really Heavy Rock. 
32. If you&#8217;re a Stoner Doom Fan, you are not paranoid. They are all out to get you. 
33. If you're a Doom/Death fan, you must complain endlessly about Droning Doom because it's even slower and more boring than what you listen to. Also complain about trad-doom because half the vocalists sound like they've been castrated. 
34. If you're a fan of Droning Doom, you're probably too busy zoning on the droning to be reading this list, or to even care. 
35. Remember Rule 22. You do not engage in silly music genre debates. 
36. If someone says Doom-Metal is a mix between Death-Metal and Gothic-Metal, kick him in the nuts. 
37. Unless you're fixated on an Earth CD at the time, then you probably didn't hear a word he just said. 
38. If you find yourself describing your favourite piece of music as "Joyful," "A bright ray of sunshine," or "the super happy fun song," there's a slight chance that it's not Doom. 
39. Doom Reviews containing descriptions such as "Crushing," "Monolithic," "Depressive," and "Suicidal" are good reviews... and yes, these are complimentary terms! 
40. If you feel down, then listen to some truly soul crushing, suicidal doom to cheer you up. 
41. If you are Doom, you are probably from Finland or Yorkshire. 
42. Even if you're not Doom, if you're from Finland, you're probably still a miserable bastard. 
43. No matter how slow you play, you can always play slower. 
44. If there are more than 30 beats per minute, the music is too fast. 
45. If you play anything above 30 bpm, you are probably Pop music, unless you are Disembowelment. 
46. If Skepticism suddenly decides to play something above 30 bpm, then we will make an exception for them too, but this is very unlikely. 
47. Make sure to include such words as "Emptiness," "Dying," "Solitude," "Cold," "Night," "Despair," "Demon," "Caress," "Darkness," and "Shadows" in your band name, song titles, and lyrics. Arrange them in faux poetic ways such as "In the Cold Demon's Caress, I lay Dying," "Dark Emptiness," "In Demonic Shadows, I Despair." "Empty Shadows of Death," and one that every True Doomster should relate to: "Nights of Solitude." 
48. Only the first two albums of a band are True&#8482; doom. 
49. Disband after the first album or mini-cd and you're CULT! 
50. Never let your audience know if your new song is an instrumental or not until you really have to. Give them at least 3 minutes to guess how the song will turn out. 
51. Record 6 songs that span over the length of 2 full CDs. Obviously intro's, outro's and short intermezzo's (on both disks) are included in the song count. 
52. You must make fun of Black Metal musicians taking pictures in the woods. Promptly afterwards you will have your band-mate follow you into a thicket by the local cemetery with a 35mm camera for "band shots". 
53. True&#8482; doom lyrical content must include references to: a relative, spouse, fiancée or pet dying, or abstract explorations of getting dumped by your girlfriend. 
54. If you reference all of the above in a single song, you qualify for "Sooper Dooper Pooper Scooper True Cult Doom" status. An example of this would be: "Rover has passed into the frozen wastes of Kadath, and my heart has been rent from my ribcage by thee, temptress bitch." 
55. There have to be at least 3 different songs with the same name in your repertoire. (You may put a number after it if you want, such as "Rover, My Temptress Bitch MXVIII.") 
56. While practicing your death metal "Cookie Monster" vocals, resist the temptation to write songs about how much the chocolate chips long to join the sugary dough for one last dip into the pond of milk white purity before being thrown into the gaping maw of a ravenous muppet. 
57. Most importantly, and I can't stress this enough: Be from Finland! 
58. A Funeral Doom riff should last a minimum of 15 seconds, and repeat itself for at least 16 minutes. 
59. You know you are a funeral doomster when you find yourself saying, &#8220;Black Sabbath just play too fast.&#8221; 
60. If you&#8217;re a traditional doomster, rip off Black Sabbath, Saint Vitus, Obsessed, Pagan Altar and Pentagram, then claim any similarity is pure coincidence. 
61. Mourn the loss of Paradise Lost a once great band. 
62. Violinists are not necessarily gay. 
63. The mark of good funeral doom is whether you can get a beer from the fridge in the time between two snare hits. 
64. True doomsters are too depressed to go to band practice. 
65. Use Æ in your song titles 
66. Doomsters are not kvlt, tr00, gr1m or pretentious. 
67. Hide your Darkthrone records when one of your doomed mates visits. 
68. Any song shorter than 8 minutes is an 'Intro'. 
69. Doom bands should not be popular, unless they're disbanded, then they are CULT. 
70. Don't go out, unless the weather's cold and dreary. 
71. Funerals are your favourite pastime. 
72. State explicitly that doom bands are interesting and varied, then record a song with one riff the entire 20minutes of the track 
73. If you are no longer doom, say you've "progressed" and deny that any previous doom recording even existed. 
74. Sing along in the bath to your favourite doom band, then deny it because your too "depressed" to sing to yourself in the bath 
75. Doomsters listen to a variety of music, are able to appreciate many music forms, and laugh at the shit non-doomsters listen to. 
76. All doom bands are pioneering even if they sounds like every other doom band 
77. Keep tours to a minimum, if people want to see you they have to be cult enough to travel at least 20,000miles 
78. If more than 20 people ever come to one of your shows, you have to break up or else you're a sell-out 
79. Name your demos and albums with strange titles like "Cthulghy Hyoyrto Skyththte", or "Jhihhee Eliidhhddeenn Fffffhhhhttthjhjuuuuu". By doing this, your band will look really avant garde, progressive and doom. 
80. Be tired and indifferent during interviews. Your answers should contain at least 10 long-structured sentences. Otherwise, you are just a punk rock prick. 
81. Doom musicians don't move at gigs. If they move, they are not doom. 
82. Same applies to the audience. 
83. Do not update your band&#8217;s website. 
84. If your fellow-band members are manic-depressive, make sure you quit before they reach the manic phase! 
85. Never respond to e-mails, especially if they are asking to buy your CD. 
86. Don't release any of your tracks on the internet, so people can't find out how you sound. And when do finally release your album, release it in an obscure label from Australia that refuses to distribute any of the 500 printed copies. 
87. If possible, do not release anything when you're band is still together. After you're disbanded release your abominable rehearsal tapes and sell them with outrageous prices. 
88. Artwork must contain pink or purple! 
89. Make really happy music and sing about always looking on the bright side of life... Eric Idle is doom?&#8230; Life's a bowl of shit, when you look at it! 
90. If someone can recognize one of your band members in a picture, you are not doom. 
91. Do not betray your favourite band by wearing one of their T-Shirts. If someone sees it and listens to them, they will become popular and hence commercial sell-out shit. 
92. Re-re-re-re-release your demo on tape or vinyl, but not on cd, and make sure no one ever will be able to buy it 
93. You know when you are listening to doom when you&#8217;re out cycling and old ladies walk past you. 
94. You know when you are listening to doom when that snail jumps out in front of you. 
95. The mark of a good Funeral Doom album is to put it on, go to sleep and find it's still playing when you wake up. 
96. Make sure your booklet don't contain lyrics or information of any sort. 
97. Doom should sound like being alone, naked, with no food, or water, in the middle of a terrible blizzard, with a lot of hatred and pain in your heart, while being on drugs. If it doesn&#8217;t go see a doctor of doom. 
98. Finland, Finland, Finland, the country where I want to be, pony trekking or camping, or just watching TV. Finland, Finland, Finland, it's the country for me! 
99. Always keep the curtains closed, use candles is you must have light. 
100. Your first breath is the beginning of your death. 
101. Go drown yourself in a stream of mourn. 
102. Never let anybody else contribute to a list of Doom Rules 
103. Life is full of suffering, a seemingly endless path in the blackest darkness imaginable, which stops suddenly and you fall into even blacker nothingness 
104. Emptiness rules 
105. Skepticism is spelt with a &#8216;K&#8217; 
106. Happiness is a worthless electrical illusion created by pointless peasants 
107. Time is what happens between mistakes 
108. Life is what happens to you if you don't die soon enough, but don&#8217;t panic, life is terminal. 
109. Nothing is the answer to everything 
110. People are cannibals who eat themselves in order to sustain themselves 
111. Doom is a state of mind, a dark blue, blanket grey, black state of mind 
112. You are born, you chug alone on rails, you pause at stations to let people on and off and you terminate; and there is nothing you can do about it&#8230; and that is the shape of despair. 
113. Life is a fruitless search for a answer that doesn&#8217;t exist that seems to last longer than a Doom song but is actually over in a flash 
114. Life is loneliness in a world of 6 billion people. 
115. In all things, be alone. 
116. Doomsters like to moan about life 
117. Everything is bullshit and fake, and your dreams are insignificant. 
118. Take each day at a time and discard yesterday's burdens or they will crush you when you add them to tomorrows 
119. Life is a sexually transmitted disease 
120. Life is pop-up hell 
121. Life... don't talk to me about life 
122. Life is a JOKE... remember, NO LAUGHING!! 
123. Nothing is real 
124. Ambition is like smoking face down in bed 
125. Happiness is keeping busy and not thinking too much 
126. Happiness is about being happy that you're not sad about being unhappy. 
127. The music business is a monkey's arse. 
128. Judge a person by their record collection. 
129. There is no problem that cannot be solved by real ale 
130. Love is a poisoned chalice and hate is the antidote 
131. Life is like a chocolate box, some do without, others have plenty. It sticks in my throat, my stomach's in knots, while your box is so full, mine's perpetually empty 
132. Hell is other people 
133. A sunset is only electromagnetic radiation whose photons register in you eye sensors. Beauty is an illusion invented by postcard salesmen 
134. Fail young, fail often 
135. Avoid moments of clarity 
136. Look forward to your last breath and the pleasure of that final disappointment and say &#8220;Is that all there is? If that's all there is my friends, then let's keep dancing, let's break out the booze and have a ball, if that's all there is&#8221;. 
137. Never brush your teeth with a Noothgrush 
138. Living is pointless, death is pointless, talking to others is pointless, so what&#8217;s my point? 
139. Life is like a bookcase and happiness is candy on the top shelf and you're a four year old who can't reach. Just don&#8217;t be surprised when the whole lot crashes down on you when you climb up to reach it and the candy falls further out of reach&#8230; and then you die. 
140. Be content to vanish into nothingness when you die for no show, however good, could conceivably be good forever 
141. Reality is an internal representation, so don&#8217;t worry about it 
142. Worry about your next meal instead of enjoying the one you have. 
143. In all things be drunk. 
144. Doomsters don&#8217;t take &#8216;Speed&#8217;, they take &#8216;Slow&#8217; 
145. Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player that struts and frets his hour upon the stage and then is heard no more. It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury signifying nothing. 
146. Life is a 100 year mortgage that you can&#8217;t afford the payments on. 
147. When your creativity have dried up and shrivelled like an old prune, sign up with Century Media and abandon Doom altogether and go MTV friendly, but still cite My Dying Bride as one of your major influences. 
148. Insisting your latest album is the bleakest, and most haunting your band has ever recorded, even if it&#8217;s your debut. 
149. Drone doomsters do go OooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNnnn... nnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnNNNNNN... NNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, sometimes. 
150. Mournful Congregation would like to thank depression, pain, death, suicide, distain, misery, sadness, gloom dejection, melancholia, desolation, despondency, discouragement, downheartedness, grief, suffering distress, anguish, torture, agony, torment woe, sorrow, Wretchedness, unhappiness, affliction, displeasure, misfortune, lamentation, mourning, solitude, solemnity and Doom.... and so should you. 
151. Generally speaking Sludge Doomsters are angry, Gothic doomsters are sad, funeral doomsters are barely breathing, death doomsters are dirty, drunk and dribbling, Stoner Doomsters don't care, drone doomsters are out of it and traditional Doomsters are permanently pissed off, mainly with other doomsters. 
152. Have at least one goat-related song on your new album 
153. If you are from England become sad and embittered that no-one gives two fucks about you, your band or your label, because in England nobody care about anything except their own little stash, nobody that is except those 30 people odd people who do turn up to see you play, and they are worth more than a stadium full of fair weather trend following wankers. 
154. If half the audience hasn't left out of frustration before you've finished your first note, then you're playing too fast. 
155. Trad Doom bands have to have shit singers, it's the law. 
156. No one else understands why a 2 note song is good, but you don't care. 
157. Impaled Nazarene are Doom because of the shear number of goats involved. 
158. Make sure your drummer's not awake during gigs. After the gig, wake him up and tell him he played fantastic. 
159. Look very bored during parties. If anyone asks, say you amuse yourself. 
160. Debuts are good. Follow-ups are repetition and sell-out. 
161. Make fun of punks. remember though, you are open-minded. 
162. Trust me, your last gig was aweful. 
163. Blame others for your lack of success if success is what you seek (you know who you are) 
164. Make sure at least one member of your band owns a record label otherwise you'll never release anything other than CDRs. 
165. If no one in your bands owns a record label then write rave reviews of the bands that do. 
166. Don't mention Lee Dorian's singing ability. Remember, he owns a record label. 
167. "The end will come for all these lies, life is worthless, life will die, there's no need to cry" --Douglas P. 
168. Funeral Doomsters: Make sure you have a tuner connected to your guitar, it's bound to get out of tune between strikes. 
169. Did the lights just go out or was that the night? 
170. Expect the term 'Score' to mean one thing to a Funeral Doomster and something completely different to a Stoner Doomster. 
171. Expect the phrase "Is there another key?" to mean one thing to a Death Doomster and something completely different to a Stoner Doomster. 
172. The glass is half empty dummy. 
173. Don't cry into your beer, it will water it down and make it taste salty. 
174. Doom SHALL rise. 
175. Doom or be doomed. 
176. Say after me... "I will stay on this revolving globe of outrage until it breaks wind and collapses on itself". 
177. When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane. 
178. Pour your heart and soul into designing a flyer, get them printed, then don't post them. It's connected with rule 91... Flyers = Sellout... remember, no one must know. 
179. Always outnumber your audience in case they beat you up after the gig and nick your equipment 
180. Tell everyone that your bandmembers are all 100% True Doom, even if the drummer's secretly into Trash, the guitarist's a closet Malmsteen fan and the bassplayer's so doped up he thinks he a Prog Rocker. 
181. You can be in as many bands as you like, but just make sure that they all play the same stage on the same night, and ideally, sound exactly the same. 
182. Get a girlfriend...she will double the audience! 
183. Amaze your audience and get a full lineup together. 
184. To be classified True&#8482; doom you must obtain a signed certificate of authentication from Wino. 
185. Any sign of progression or deviation from the True&#8482; Doom path will result in debagging and expulsion from the&#8217; Circle Of True Doom&#8217;&#8482;. Disgraced band member's names will be struck from the 'Children of Doom' &#8482; register and Wino certification withdrawn. 
186. The Swans are doom. 
187. Doom is Rage without the aggression. 
188. Don't try and headbang to Funeral Doom, you'll look ridiculous. 
189. Rather than headbanging and looking amazingly ridiculous, prepare for your next funeral metal gig by avoiding sex, or touching your wankshaft for a couple of weeks, let your balls swell up to the size of melons, then on the night, drop your trousers and unleash you're awe inspiringly large testicles... arch your back... spread your legs wide... and sway them to and fro in time to the mega slow metal thereby avoiding any possibly headbanging embarrasing situation. 
190. There is pleasure in grief. 
191. Doom is the sound of inevitablility. 
192. Don't pay by the hour for rehearsal space if you intend running through a few 'Until Death Overtakes Me' numbers. 
193. The doomed mind is a terrible thing to taste so spice it up with some fava beans and a nice chianti 
194. Doomed solo composers must have Funeral, Drone and Ambient projects and several combinations thereof on the go at any one time to be taken seriously. 
195. Insist that all of these projects are different, even if they sound the same. 
196. Claim you know the singer with My Dying Bride, or were present in the studio when they recorded 'Turn Loose the Swans'


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM!


----------



## arktan

epic doom for all children of humanity. Free doom! 2 for 1. Get one doom, be doomed twice, only today


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean

not enough rules for doom!!!!


----------



## arktan

there must be six hundred sixty six rules, if you're truly doomed then there must be SIX HUNDRED AND SIXTEEN rules

mwaha
mwahahahahahaha
buahahahahahahahaha
mwahabuahaharawrhahaha
*pukes*


----------



## Zepp88

Unless you are true doom you may not amend the rules of doom.


----------



## yevetz

PIZDETZ!


----------



## Zepp88

yevetz said:


> PIZDETZ!



PIZDETZ IS DOOM!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Unless you are true doom you may not amend the rules of doom.



oh, then im doomed!!!


like


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42 IS DOOM!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PIZDETZ IS DOOM!



I agree.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllll



IS DOOM!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> IS DOOM!



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## daybean

its not on the rules


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



It is my primary function















































































































































of doom.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> its not on the rules



It will be added, whenever, it really doesn't matter, doom is slow.


----------



## arktan

DOOM NOM NOM


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> DOOM NOM NOM



BEER IS FOOD IS DOOM!


----------



## daybean

is doom fucked or is fuck doomed?  my balls


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan

gosh..... now it's getting philosophical
we're doomed


----------



## daybean

this doom, right?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> is doom fucked or is fuck doomed?  my balls



It doesn't matter, everything is doomed.


----------



## Zepp88

Is the glass empty or half full? Wrong, the glass is fucking broken.


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM!


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> It doesn't matter, everything is doomed.



Everything is doomed, everything is everyone, but doomed is not everyone!


----------



## daybean

yeah i know that is doom as well


----------



## yevetz

Zepp88 said:


> PIZDETZ IS DOOM!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> Everything is doomed, everything is everyone, but doomed is not everyone!



Your logic fails.

Doom encompasses all. Life is death, and we are all doomed to death. Doom is the pervailing force which drives the world.


----------



## arktan

i like to remind you guys of one of dark tranquility's songs....

In life is death, in death is death


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It is my primary function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of doom.



You are doomed.


----------



## Zepp88

Dark Tranquility is NOT doom.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> You are doomed.



We are all doomed.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Dark Tranquility is NOT doom.



of course not, but that song has a certain truth....


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Your logic fails.
> 
> Doom encompasses all. Life is death, and we are all doomed to death. Doom is the pervailing force which drives the world.



life is all, to be born is to die, yes we are all doomed to death, but life is what keeps *this* world from doom.

we think we own the world, the world has us by the balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Swans are doom, especially ones that have been turned loose.


----------



## Zepp88

Swans are doom, especially ones that have been turned loose.


----------



## Zepp88

Dog latin is doom.


----------



## arktan

mojito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## daybean

mojado is trying to get away from doom.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> We are all doomed.



Of Doom.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Of Doom.



DOOM IS DOOMED!


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


>



thats badass if it were a shirt!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan

i'm walking on sunshine....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> DOOM IS DOOMED!



OF DOOM!





































Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> i'm walking on sunshine....



You're also about to burn to death.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> You're also about to burn to death.



darth vader is a pussy! He didn't burn up!
Hail Death Vader!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> OF DOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


Yes I do.


----------



## daybean

are we done with the doom stuff, i want to walk on sunshine and piss all over the place.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> are we done with the doom stuff, i want to walk on sunshine and piss all over the place.



You'll burn to death.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yes I do.



It's very visible to the outside world.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> You'll burn to death.




doesnt know i have brand new armor.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> It's very visible to the outside world.


I live naked in a glass house.


daybean said:


> doesnt know i have brand new armor.


Armor is doom. But, it will only rust with time.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I live naked in a glass house.



Full of 80's MIDI preamps?


----------



## daybean

time is doomed so i got it covered


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Full of 80's MIDI preamps?



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.



*OF DOOM! *


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> *OF DOOM! *



Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.



*OF DOOM! *


----------



## daybean

wrong pic


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, could you stop posting that, I'm at work, and it's making viewing this thread dangerous.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> wrong pic



Oh


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Dude, could you stop posting that, I'm at work, and it's making viewing this thread dangerous.



it was a wrong link, and you shoul be doing some work and not looking at fat chicks.


----------



## daybean




----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> it was a wrong link, and you shoul be doing some work and not looking at fat chicks.



 What?

No.  

I work when the phone rings.


----------



## daybean

a little help for the doom. but i think in the comics doom...


----------



## Zepp88

Horsedoomed.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

doom.


----------



## Zepp88

doom.doom.com/doom/lightattheendoftheworld/swans/solitude.php


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> doom.doom.com/doom/lightattheendoftheworld/swans/solitude.php


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan

still at this düüm-thing?


----------



## Zepp88

SPOON!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SPOON!



Und wie gehts dir heute, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und wie gehts dir heute, Mike?



Gut , und dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gut , und dir?



Jo geht, hier isses heute nicht mehr so schwül wie gestern und vorgestern.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo geht, hier isses heute nicht mehr so schwül wie gestern und vorgestern.



Ahso, heute ich war bei eine lieber Fruendin beim SMS aufwacken.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, heute ich war bei eine lieber Fruendin beim SMS aufwacken.



Sie hat dich mit einer SMS wachgemacht oder was?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Sie hat dich mit einer SMS wachgemacht oder was?



The German is kinda hard for me here...

I was greeted by text messages from her when I woke up  Always a great way to start my day.


----------



## Desecrated

auch morning auch daus dusch dankeappfelkakelstruttsen


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The German is kinda hard for me here...
> 
> I was greeted by text messages from her when I woke up  Always a great way to start my day.



Jo, geht doch.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> auch morning auch daus dusch dankeappfelkakelstruttsen



Schnitzel


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jo, geht doch.



Und was ist es richtige auf Deutsch?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Schnitzel



Meine Hosen werden mit Honig und Kleber gemalt. 
Ich stellte mein eigenes Hemd von kleine Teile Babys zusammen nähen her. Meine Schuhe werden für das Gehen hergestellt.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Meine Hosen werden mit Honig und Kleber gemalt.
> Ich stellte mein eigenes Hemd von kleine Teile Babys zusammen nähen her. Meine Schuhe werden für das Gehen hergestellt.



Ja, das geht.


----------



## Zepp88

Fressen.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und was ist es richtige auf Deutsch?



"Ich habe heute morgen beim Aufwachen eine SMS meiner Freundin gelesen" oder so.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> DOOM


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> "Ich habe heute morgen beim Aufwachen eine SMS meiner Freundin gelesen" oder so.



Cool, confusing though as I don't recognise the case 

I only took three years of German so some things still confuse me.


----------



## Desecrated

3 years german ftw-


----------



## Zepp88

Dicke Dinger.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Cool, confusing though as I don't recognise the case
> 
> I only took three years of German so some things still confuse me.



Jo baßt scho.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dicke Dinger.



of doom?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> of doom?


----------



## Desecrated

of darkrooms


----------



## petereanima

höre ich DICKE DINGER?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> höre ich DICKE DINGER?



OF DOOM!


----------



## petereanima

supa, darauf sauf i heit.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> supa, darauf sauf i heit.



Wos trinkstn so?


----------



## petereanima

heut abend wird gegrillt, und standesgemäss gibts erdinger dazu.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> heut abend wird gegrillt, und standesgemäss gibts erdinger dazu.



I konn mi gar nimmer so recht ans Erdinger erinnern.


----------



## petereanima

des solltest wieder auffrischen!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> des solltest wieder auffrischen!



I glaub, schlecht wors net, oder?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## yevetz

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllll



llllllllllll of DOOM?


----------



## petereanima

g3rmanium said:


> I glaub, schlecht wors net, oder?



ganz und gar net, im gegenteil: eins der besten weizen


----------



## arktan

SCHNEIDERS WEISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petereanima

gehört ebenfalls zu dieser gruppe.


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> ganz und gar net, im gegenteil: eins der besten weizen



Kann scho sei, ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> SCHNEIDERS WEISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Die hom auch an guades.


----------



## D-EJ915

ea


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6,


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

91900!


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## D-EJ915

wewt


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 35
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 9191 of 9191 « First < 8191	8691	9091	9141	9177	9178	9179	9180	9181	9182	9183	9184	9185	9186	9187	9188	9189	9190 9191 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 13 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Unread Today, 02:00 PM #91901 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window


"dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
We need !
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:00 PM #91902 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window

View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:06 PM #91903 (permalink)
D-EJ915
<3's Tsukasa

D-EJ915's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: Virginia Beach, VA
Posts: 15,965

Real Name: Kagami
Main Seven: ESP H-207
Rig: Randall RG75G2C

Thanked: 180

D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.

wewt

Kowaru <3 + LM.C \m/ + Sex Machineguns + My Site: &#601;BCAir
View D-EJ915's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
D-EJ915
View Public Profile
Send a private message to D-EJ915
Visit D-EJ915's homepage!
Find More Posts by D-EJ915
Add D-EJ915 to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:18 PM #91904 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

llllllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:21 PM #91905 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

lllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:38 PM #91906 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

lllllllllllllllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 9191 of 9191 « First < 8191	8691	9091	9141	9177	9178	9179	9180	9181	9182	9183	9184	9185	9186	9187	9188	9189	9190 9191 

Edit Tags
Tags
best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « More Necro Than Thou! | Lucky it's on a leash »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 35
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 9191 of 9191 « First < 8191	8691	9091	9141	9177	9178	9179	9180	9181	9182	9183	9184	9185	9186	9187	9188	9189	9190 9191 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 13 votes, 5.00 average. Display Modes
Unread Today, 02:00 PM #91901 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window


"dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
We need !
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:00 PM #91902 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 91,900
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,880
D-EJ915 12,471
Desecrated 10,902
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,339
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,114
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,061
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 766
yevetz 698
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 406
Seedawakener 395
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 242
Kotex 239
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 198
Ivan 196
dream-thief 189
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 92
progmetaldan 90
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
arktan 83
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Mogwaii 61
VicerExciser 60
Alex-D33 57
Unknown Doodl3.2 56
LordOVchaoS 55
ShawnFjellstad 53
YYZ2112 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
E Lucevan Le Stelle 43
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
urklvt 36
MetalSir 36
Spoongirl 35
cow 7 sig 32
Jon 30
biggness 30
Metal Ken 29
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
turmoil 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
TheHandOfStone 24
poisonelvis 23
ibznorange 23
stuh84 23
Kakaka 22
Shawn 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
MF_Kitten 18
techjsteele 17
metallatem 17
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
zimbloth 17
Brendan G 17
ibzrg1570 17
Adam 16
Scott 16
budda 15
Codyyy 15
Battousai 14
Roundhouse_Kick 14
swedenuck 14
Thomas 13
TomAwesome 13
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
Hellbound 12
settite 12
74n4LL0 12
MoRoH 12
Cancer 12
Allen Garrow 12
jim777 12
Loganator456 12
noodles 11
Adamh1331 11
giannifive 11
Eric 11
Oguz286 11
amonb 11
wes225 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
Trespass 10
Seven 10
eaeolian 10
SplinteredSoul 9
oompa 9
metalheadpunk 9
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Chris 9
SevenDeadly 8
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
metalking 8
The Dark Wolf 7
twiztedchild 7
Aenima 7
huber 7
Donnie 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
TimSE 6
Popsyche 6
johnw 6
petereanima 6
metalfiend666 6
gurugow 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
Varjo 6
Holy Katana 6
shadowgenesis 5
roast 5
skinhead 5
kristallin 5
Bobby 5
Moro 5
Stealthtastic 5
BCrowell 5
HighGain510 5
asmegin_slayer 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
SymmetricScars 5
Snake Doctor 5
drelo 5
Russ 5
Anthony 5
Grom 5
Ken 4
mediaguitarist 4
HaGGuS 4
Hawksmoor 4
auxioluck 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
b3n 4
continental 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Ancestor 4
Bammbamm 4
nicknuisance 4
Regor 4
Jongpil Yun 4
Zak1233 4
All_¥our_Bass 3
Forresterc 3
iumentum 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
tie my rope 3
DelfinoPie 3
FortePenance 3
matt7 3
Se7enMeister 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
RonGriff 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
supertruper1988 3
TemjinStrife 3
Kevan 3
SunburnedCactus 3
Toshiro 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
CatPancakes 3
skattabrain 3
bobbyretelle 3
Carrion 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Paul Malmsteen 3
Matt Crooks 2
The Dubya 2
Pewtershmit 2
CooleyJr 2
Mark. A 2
Korngod 2
HamBungler 2
The Atomic Ass 2
chaztrip 2
David 2
philkilla 2
trv 2
DangerousTacos 2
Dive-Baum 2
Drage 2
Quicksilver689 2
Creepy 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
nikt 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Satyr 2
guitarplayerone 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Firebeard 2
Coiso 2
Shotglass 2
Parka Dez 2
Hcash 2
thadood 2
wlminter 2
ICX357 2
IbanezFan 2
Nick 2
Tim77 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
Darth Vader 2
newamerikangospel 2
Thep 1
chavhunter 1
mgood 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
ESPlayer 1
Demeyes 1
Niilz 1
jarrydn 1
ire_works 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaxadam 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
kung_fu 1
Munky7Head 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
CM_X5 1
undeadsoldier 1
Oneiros 1
Alien DNA 1
malufet 1
jacksonplayer 1
Svartmetall 1
JesseTheMachine 1
Skeksis 1
spencer 1
7deadlysins666 1
jaymz_wylde 1
NeoGothenburg 1
th249z 1
Jaden 1
Spinedriver 1
TheIllustratedLuthier 1
Mattayus 1
Gabe777 1
canuck brian 1
Applejelly91 1
EclecticFinn 1
emmure 1
daxworxguitar 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
Bartok 1
WayneCustom7 1
Soma 1
awesomeaustin 1
Mastodon 1
Code001 1
JoelLXVI 1
gregj 1
rummy 1
Doddus 1
Memq 1
Labrie 1
JoeyTRabbit 1
Invader 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
heavy7-665 1
220BX 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
simsklok 1
Minus 1
Chaeot 1
dtrax 1
GuitarG2 1
KillMAH 1
DBDbadreligion 1
cataclysm_child 1
Neil 1
mr nice guy 1
god_puppet 1
DomitianX 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
777 1
ManBeast 1
Harray 18 1
Mr. Test 1
HammerAndSickle 1
Show Thread & Close Window

View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:06 PM #91903 (permalink)
D-EJ915
<3's Tsukasa

D-EJ915's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: Virginia Beach, VA
Posts: 15,965

Real Name: Kagami
Main Seven: ESP H-207
Rig: Randall RG75G2C

Thanked: 180

D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.D-EJ915 has more eRep than he knows what to do with.

wewt

Kowaru <3 + LM.C \m/ + Sex Machineguns + My Site: &#601;BCAir
View D-EJ915's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
D-EJ915
View Public Profile
Send a private message to D-EJ915
Visit D-EJ915's homepage!
Find More Posts by D-EJ915
Add D-EJ915 to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:18 PM #91904 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

llllllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:21 PM #91905 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

lllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 02:38 PM #91906 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 561

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

lllllllllllllllllllllll
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 9191 of 9191 « First < 8191	8691	9091	9141	9177	9178	9179	9180	9181	9182	9183	9184	9185	9186	9187	9188	9189	9190 9191 

Edit Tags
Tags
best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « More Necro Than Thou! | Lucky it's on a leash »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice one, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## arktan

pwn pwn pwn your boat
gently down the stream
owned owned owned owned
shite is just a cream


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> pwn pwn pwn your boat
> gentllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

91919


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Thank you.


----------



## Lee

Hallo Johann 


Hey Jonathan


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Llllllllllllllllllllllllllllee!


----------



## Desecrated

Hi lee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Hi lee



I won't be able to come over tonight for the goatplay. I have to work


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I won't be able to come over tonight for the goatplay. I have to work



Man that fucking sucks, do you have a new job or just new shift ?


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Man that fucking sucks, do you have a new job or just new shift ?



Same job, it's just that the shifts change. I work from 16:30-21:30, so it's not too long, though I worked at 6 every day this week 


It's going to make me miss Spain vs. Russia


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Same job, it's just that the shifts change. I work from 16:30-21:30, so it's not too long, though I worked at 6 every day this week
> 
> 
> It's going to make me miss Spain vs. Russia



Working shifts is horrible. so is working 6 days a week. I hope day pay you with 40 virgins and gold.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Working shifts is horrible. so is working 6 days a week. I hope day pay you with 40 virgins and gold.



It was kind of nice to already be done with work by 13:00 or 14:00, but the hours I'm working tonight is because that's all I'm allowed to work without going over 40 hours.


----------



## Lee

Oh, and my 40 virgins and gold somehow got switched to those lovely American dollars


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Oh, and my 40 virgins and gold somehow got switched to those lovely American dollars



That's worth about the same as toilet paper in 6 months


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> That's worth about the same as toilet paper in 6 months


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

That's why I'm spending it now, while it's still worth a dollar for two sheets


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> That's why I'm spending it now, while it's still worth a dollar for two sheets



buy some oil and store it, it's not like the price will go down anytime soon.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## b3n

Posting to check out my new avatar...


----------



## b3n

Yeah, it's badass alright


----------



## D-EJ915

wgaaa


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> buy some oil and store it, it's not like the price will go down anytime soon.



Well, I need to finish my build, so naturally that comes first


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr! <3


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wonder when this ends


----------



## Desecrated

Stealthtastic said:


> I wonder when this ends



19th next month


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thanks


----------



## D-EJ915

hiya!


----------



## turmoil

Axsasd


----------



## D-EJ915

nazzle


----------



## SymmetricScars

The nozzle has finished calibrating


----------



## D-EJ915

yay new page


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

I want a tuna fish sandwich


----------



## Desecrated

22.22


----------



## Desecrated

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> I want a tuna fish sandwich



That will be 9 pence sir.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

I'll gladly pay you tuesday for a fish sandwich today


----------



## B Lopez

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> I want a tuna fish sandwich



I had two for lunch.


----------



## Desecrated

04.44 am


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im betting more than half of the posts in this thread are from desecrated 

How do you tell what post number we're on?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Stealthtastic said:


> Im betting more than half of the posts in this thread are from desecrated
> 
> How do you tell what post number we're on?


from des? lol  

post # is right there -->


----------



## Desecrated

Stealthtastic said:


> Im betting more than half of the posts in this thread are from desecrated
> 
> How do you tell what post number we're on?



go to the off topic section, look at the 100k thread, on your right you will see the column called replies, click on the numbers and a little box with the info will appear. 

And I have about 10800 post so I have a little more then 1/10 of the total posts. just a little less then 50%


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~~


----------



## D-EJ915

BOO!!


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

that's


----------



## D-EJ915

how


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> BOO!!



o holy ramen, you scared me.


----------



## D-EJ915

we


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> o holy ramen, you scared me.


*glomps*


----------



## D-EJ915

mmhmm


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lynxies!!! <33333


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

11000!!!


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

86868


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

gonads


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


aww


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## B Lopez

more pictures, slacker


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> more pictures, slacker



No more pictures for today, the slaves must produce more, Come back in 12 hours


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## B Lopez

g3rmanium 25,904
D-EJ915 12,494
Desecrated 11,018
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Desecrated

crufl


----------



## D-EJ915

agaz


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

agate


----------



## D-EJ915

zanaflax


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## progmetaldan

woohoo! I finally found a jazz/fusion guitar teacher who lives close by me and I'll finally be getting lessons again!


----------



## D-EJ915

angus


----------



## Mattmc74

angus beef


----------



## Mattmc74

I just ate a 20 piece chicken nugget from mcdonalds - - with hot mustard


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Mattmc74

whe whe


----------



## D-EJ915

lolololololololol~~~


----------



## Mattmc74

Do wap a do


----------



## Mattmc74

Bang schmack Bang zing


----------



## Desecrated

What shall I sing to my lord from my window? 
What shall I sing for my lord will not stay? 
What shall I sing for my lord will not listen? 
Where shall I go when my lord is away? 
Whom shall I love when the moon is arisen? 
Gone is my lord and the grave is his prison. 
What shall I say when my lord comes a calling? 
What shall I say when he knocks on my door? 
What shall I say when his feet enter softly? 
Leaving the marks of his grave on my floor. 
Enter my lord. Come from your prison. 
Come from your grave, for the moon is a risen. 
Welcome, my lord.


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## progmetaldan

IA


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

*BOOBIES*


----------



## Randy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> *MOOBIES*



Fix'd.


----------



## arktan

catch33

shugg shugg chugg chugg djent djent shugg shugg djent djent fart chugg


----------



## Randy

arktan said:


> catch33
> 
> shugg shugg chugg chugg djent djent shugg shugg djent djent fart chugg



Yeah yeah! I remember that part!


----------



## D-EJ915

secks


----------



## Reece Fullwood

soooooo. yeh


----------



## D-EJ915

gaz


----------



## Randy

Reece Fullwood said:


> soooooo. yeh



Fuck you, and your amazing guitar playing Reece.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

NEW PAGE


----------



## D-EJ915

OMFG!!!


----------



## Randy

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

hehehe


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


heh


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## D-EJ915

gah again!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

11.111!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 92,211

g3rmanium 25,904
D-EJ915 12,511
Desecrated *11,111*
TheMissing 5,558
Zepp88 4,598
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,347
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,119


----------



## Desecrated

Man this thread is loading slow nowadays, I get panic anxiety attacks just waiting for it.


----------



## D-EJ915

kitties!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> Man this thread is loading slow nowadays, I get panic anxiety attacks just waiting for it.


yep, plus it does a lot of "this post alrdy exists, redirecting!" crap


----------



## D-EJ915

actually it did it on that post 

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> actually it did it on that post
> 
> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.



I get that one all the time to.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I get that one all the time to.



Same.


----------



## Desecrated

I also get, can find server every once and now, don't know if that's my internet or this site.


----------



## Desecrated

92222


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Svenska ljudlandskap : om hörseln, bullret och tystnaden




Redaktör: Henrik Karlsson
Förlag: Bo Ejeby Förlag
Bandtyp: Häftad, Språk: Svenska 
Utgiven: 199505, Antal sidor: 122
Vikt i gram: 193
ISBN10: 9185428930
ISBN13: 9789185428939

Pris: 59 kr (55,66 kr exkl. 6% moms)

Titeln är tillfälligt slut 
[Bevaka tills titeln går att beställa]

Skriv en recension! Tipsa en kompis! Lägg till i din önskelista!
Beskrivning:
Saknas


Ingår i följande avdelningar

Varseblivning
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand Psykologi &amp; Pedagogik	Psykologi & Pedagogik
Audiologi & otologi
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand Medicin	Medicin
Sanitets- & kommunalteknik
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand Naturvetenskap &amp; Teknik	Naturvetenskap & Teknik
Ingår i följande bibliotekskategorier

Dodbd - Hörsel
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand D - Allm&#228;nt	D - Allmänt
Ij:do - Musikpsykologi
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand I - Konst, musik, teater och film	I - Konst, musik, teater och film
Ppdd - Buller
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand P - Teknik, industri och kommunikationer	P - Teknik, industri och kommunikationer
Ucc - Fysik
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand U - Naturvetenskap	U - Naturvetenskap
Vjb - Otologi (örat)
Skip Navigation Links.
Expand V - Medicin	V - Medicin
Sök fler böcker:
av redaktör:
Henrik Karlsson

av förlag:
Bo Ejeby Förlag


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

tats


----------



## Desecrated

posts


----------



## Desecrated

ots


----------



## D-EJ915

ai tutch yuu


----------



## Mattmc74

Postin


----------



## D-EJ915

dead babiez


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> dead babiez



I can has.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Did you just bump a stickied thread


----------



## Randy

Stealthtastic said:


> Did you just bump a stickied thread



He did! And yet... he didn't....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So, hows everyones cheeseburgers doin


----------



## D-EJ915

alright

bump


----------



## D-EJ915

rats


----------



## Zepp88

Sit and Spin.


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


> Did you just bump a stickied thread



You're not from around here are you?


----------



## D-EJ915

new page!!!


----------



## Desecrated

morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello Jon


----------



## Zepp88

Finally, something to keep me awake, and make the time go by faster.

Played a show in Charlottesville Thursday night and I'm still recovering from that and the after party....with little sleep....and now....work.


----------



## Zepp88

And, I'm eating a fucking burrito


----------



## Desecrated

I just had soy-yoghurt and some breed with sprout and cucumber.


----------



## Zepp88

Yummy, I'm being an American and eating fast food.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yummy, I'm being an American and eating fast food.



I don't see any other way of doing it. Eating healthy food is unpatriotic.


----------



## Zepp88

Damn right, if it's not deep fried in pig fat I don't fucking want it.


----------



## Desecrated

I have 3 different kind of vegetable oils...


----------



## Zepp88

I'd like to start a garden, that'd be pretty cool. I'd grow herbs and vegatables and stuff. 

Then I'd eat it.


----------



## Desecrated

I have some herbs on my balcony, just a little spice for the summer, and some wild strawberry.


----------



## Zepp88

You should try deep frying a cheeseburger in all three kinds of vegetable oil.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I have some herbs on my balcony, just a little spice for the summer, and some wild strawberry.



My bandmate Nate has started a little herb garden thing, it's pretty badass. Do you grow any fennel? That stuff tastes pretty good, you could make like candy or some shit with it  

Plus, it's apparently good for you.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You should try deep frying a cheeseburger in all three kinds of vegetable oil.



And add 5 different kind of meat in the burger; lamb, cow, bacon, chicken and opossum.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And add 5 different kind of meat in the burger; lamb, cow, bacon, chicken and opossum.



And don't forget squirrel!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> My bandmate Nate has started a little herb garden thing, it's pretty badass. Do you grow any fennel? That stuff tastes pretty good, you could make like candy or some shit with it
> 
> Plus, it's apparently good for you.



I don't have any fennel, it doesn't grow to good up here. 
But you can make booze out of fennel,, it gives it that licorice taste.


----------



## Desecrated

Also fry fennel and eat it with sallad, couscous and garlicdressing


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I don't have any fennel, it doesn't grow to good up here.
> But you can make booze out of fennel,, it gives it that licorice taste.



I see, too cold I guess? It's a pretty wimpy fragile plant 

Fennel booze? That would be sweeeeeet, is that what they use in Jaegermeister?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Also fry fennel and eat it with sallad, couscous and garlicdressing



That's a good fucking idea!


----------



## Desecrated

Can you order couscous in virginia or will you be hunted down by the hicks for being a muslim supporter ?=


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Can you order couscous in virginia or will you be hunted down by the hicks for being a muslim supporter ?=



I'm sure you can, I've never had it actually.

We have middle eastern import food stores all over the place, and a LOT of kabob restaurants.


----------



## Desecrated

honestly get some couscous and some falafel, supplement couscous for rice or potato in any dish, and eat the falafel instead of kebab, or even as a supplement in tacos.


----------



## Zepp88

Interesting, what is couscous made of?


----------



## Kotex

Man, I want some fucking viniger and salt chips.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Interesting, what is couscous made of?



Couscous - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Go get them.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Man, I want some fucking viniger and salt chips.



Take some sweet potato and use a cheese slicer to get some thin slices. Then barbecue them in the oven with oil/vinegar and herbal salt.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Couscous - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hmm, I think I actually might have tried that at one of the Kabob places around here. Good stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]ss.org resident martha stewart[/action]


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> Take some sweet potato and use a cheese slicer to get some thin slices. Then barbecue them in the oven with oil/vinegar and herbal salt.



I would chop my fuckings hands off right now. I'm drinking.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hmm, I think I actually might have tried that at one of the Kabob places around here. Good stuff.



couscous and quinoa are great for getting minerals and fibers.

Quinoa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I would chop my fuckings hands off right now. I'm drinking.



Film it, and try anyway, might become the new david hasselhoff video-


----------



## Kotex

I'm not that drunk yet man.


----------



## Zepp88

Jon, post pics of you in an apron, that would be amusing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, post pics of you in an apron, that would be amusing.



Anybody with photoshop skills can take my profile pic and add some apron and shit to it.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I'm not that drunk yet man.



Then you should be okay. Go for it.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh that David Hasselhof


----------



## Desecrated

It might end up being an epic picstorty. Kotexs drunk potato adventure.


----------



## Kotex

I'll take pics. Naked.



















Like ....balls out.






















and shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Do it.


----------



## Kotex

I will.


Do you want like ass shot or what.


Tell me what you want.


----------



## Zepp88

No.


----------



## Kotex

No to what?


Tell me what you want!

No to what?


Tell me what you want!


----------



## Desecrated

Yes o god yes!!!


----------



## Zepp88

A hot submissive chick to keep in a cage.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> A hot submissive chick to keep in a cage.



[action=Desecrated]puts on wig, suspender and a bra.[/action]


----------



## Kotex

I can be her. lmao

I still have like 15 left to kill dudes.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]puts on wig, suspender and a bra.[/action]



Eh, alright, whatever


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I can be her. lmao
> 
> I still have like 15 left to kill dudes.



15 beers, 15 shoots or 15 potatoes ?


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I can be her. lmao
> 
> I still have like 15 left to kill dudes.



Well, get to work!


----------



## Kotex

16 beers man. Didn't you see my 36 beers in one afternoon thread?!


Curse you!

I'm on 7!


----------



## Zepp88

Well, drink number 7, and then grab number 8


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> 16 beers man. Didn't you see my 36 beers in one afternoon thread?!
> 
> 
> Curse you!
> 
> I'm on 7!



drunk on beer,  silly americans.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah, I'm gonna be like a Swede and get fucked up on fermented fish.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna be like a Swede and get fucked up on fermented fish.



I don't care how drunk you are, when they open up that jar your sober in seconds, the smell will fry away any fluids in your body.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex

I get drunk on whatever fucks you up. Although I'm not there yet.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Oh holy shit, I know that smell, good god I know what you're talking about. It is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I get drunk on whatever fucks you up. Although I'm not there yet.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Kotex

Thanks you.


:bows:


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I like this bunny.


----------



## Desecrated

The bunny is cute as hell.


----------



## Zepp88

I want one.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I want one.



A bunny ? 

For eating or for comfort?


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60752-martha-stewartify-me.html#post1104529


----------



## Kotex

I see bunnies at work early in the morning. Like jack rabbits. Kinda' cool.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> A bunny ?
> 
> For eating or for comfort?



Who the fuck wants to eat a bunny!?!

I just wanna hang out with him and feed him carrots and stuff, that would rule.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I see bunnies at work early in the morning. Like jack rabbits. Kinda' cool.



I've never been near a jack rabbit, we just have those little bunnies around here. 

You usually see them freaking out and hopping out of the road


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Who the fuck wants to eat a bunny!?!
> 
> I just wanna hang out with him and feed him carrots and stuff, that would rule.



rabbit and hare is a common food. 

But yeah hanging out with rabbits is nice, I rather have a rat but everyone has their own taste.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I see bunnies at work early in the morning. Like jack rabbits. Kinda' cool.



Catch one, bring it home, post it to zepp.


----------



## Zepp88

I don't like eating cute things. 

I could never fucking hunt


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I don't like eating cute things.
> 
> I could never fucking hunt



How do your parents feel about that. ?


----------



## Zepp88

I don't think they give a shit


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I don't think they give a shit



I thought hunting with your dad was a national sport in the us


----------



## Zepp88

I went raccoon hunting once. It was fucking stupid. They let the dogs loose, they run around and bark at shit while you follow them around with a fucking gun, and then the raccoons run into little holes so you're fucked.

It's fucking stupid.


----------



## Kotex

Bunnies are pretty good dude.


I'm not gonna' try to catch one though, considering I usually have like 4 hours of sleep a day and I'm up 19 hours a day. You can catch though it you want. I'll just go back to work.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I went raccoon hunting once. It was fucking stupid. They let the dogs loose, they run around and bark at shit while you follow them around with a fucking gun, and then the raccoons run into little holes so you're fucked.
> 
> It's fucking stupid.



poor raccoon. 

Well both my mom and dad was hunters so I hunted quit a lot as a kid, mostly ducks and pheasants.


----------



## Zepp88

I'd hang out with a jack rabbit, that'd be badass, with those floppy ears and big feet, that's cool fucking rabbit, I think he needs a carrot.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Bunnies are pretty good dude.
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna' try to catch one though, considering I usually have like 4 hours of sleep a day and I'm up 19 hours a day. You can catch though it you want. I'll just go back to work.



You need a lasso. 

Rabbit-cowboy.


----------



## Zepp88

I used to fish alot, but that get's old too. 

I'll just plant a fucking garden, and eat tree bark and grass and shit.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I used to fish alot, but that get's old too.
> 
> I'll just plant a fucking garden, and eat tree bark and grass and shit.



I came third place in an ice fishing contest. But yes gardens, bark and grass is the shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, that's a badass fucking rabbit, I'd ride that fucking rabbit, to hell with horses


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I came third place in an ice fishing contest. But yes gardens, bark and grass is the shit.



You should ice fish with only your bare hands, that would be fucking badass.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You should ice fish with only your bare hands, that would be fucking badass.



That would be very hard when the ice is 5 feet thick, I don't really have that long arms.


----------



## Kotex

I think I might head out. Lets see what happens. Maybe I canr drink some more with friends.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I think I might head out. Lets see what happens. Maybe I canr drink some more



Good luck, don't forget to take some pictures if you find yourself on the floor covered in food.


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I think I might head out. Lets see what happens. Maybe I canr drink some more



That's a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Desecrated

:drunkrabbit:


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> :drunkrabbit:



That's a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Kotex

I just ordered "Pink Floyd live in pompeii".


Which is awesome.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I just ordered "Pink Floyd live in pompeii".
> 
> 
> Which is awesome.


----------



## Zepp88

Dude.
























That's a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


>



Dude, PF is awesome.


----------



## Zepp88

that's a badass fucking rabbit


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]hate rockmusic[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Jon needs beer.


----------



## Desecrated

Might be true, maybe you can't appreciate rock music unless you kill of most of your brain with alcohol


----------



## Zepp88

This thread needs more doom.


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## Desecrated

I worked with some Finnish doomband once. it's a weird musicstyle.


----------



## Zepp88

It's an epic style of music 



What kind of doom were they? death/doom? funeral? drone? stoner?


----------



## Desecrated

No idea, very slow music, and needed lot's of orchestral sounding synths and ambient work done.


----------



## Desecrated

Very lofi approach to mixing, lot's of vinyl emulator and vintage sounding stuff, old marshalls and stuff like that.


----------



## Desecrated

Izotope trash was used on almost every channel hahahah.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No idea, very slow music, and needed lot's of orchestral sounding synths and ambient work done.



Probably funeral.


----------



## Kotex

I like rock music either man.
Drunk or sober.

It's waaaaaaaaay good.



I'm sorry. No indo harp music for me des.


----------



## Desecrated

posthardcore emo pop is fun.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> I like rock music either man.
> Drunk or sober.
> 
> It's waaaaaaaaay good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. No indo harp music for me des.



I thought a lot of those bands had indian influences, like mahavatna orchestra and jeff beck.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Very lofi approach to mixing, lot's of vinyl emulator and vintage sounding stuff, old marshalls and stuff like that.



Old Marshalls and Sunns work well for doom....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> posthardcore emo pop is fun.






[action=Zepp88] tells Jon to go find some beer and drink it. [/action]


----------



## Kotex

Desecrated said:


> I thought a lot of those bands had indian influences, like mahavatna orchestra and jeff beck.



I dont like jeff beck.



Zepp88 said:


> Old Marshalls and Sunns work well for doom....



Matamp man.



Doom is my fav.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah fuck beck....both becks....fuck em....


----------



## Desecrated

I want an old marshall valvestate, they are great for solo.


----------



## Zepp88

All hail Skinny Puppy


----------



## Kotex

I never switch to my neck for solos'. 


I only use my neck for cleans.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I want an old marshall valvestate, they are great for solo.



I've only played a valvestate combo and I didn't really dig it.


I want a SpiderValve to play around with.


----------



## Desecrated

no love for beck, you heathens


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I never switch to my neck for solos'.
> 
> 
> I only use my neck for cleans.


----------



## Desecrated

I use both pickups for solo. 

And zepp a valvestate combo can give you a great solo sound, but it sucks for rhythm, then you need engl


----------



## Zepp88

Kotex said:


> I dont like jeff beck.
> 
> 
> 
> Matamp man.
> 
> 
> 
> Doom is my fav.



Yeah, Katatonia is using Matamp


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I use both pickups for solo.
> 
> And zepp a valvestate combo can give you a great solo sound, but it sucks for rhythm, then you need engl



I'm still not convinced on Engl, they're kinda dry.


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


>



Neck sounds like shit man. No matter what pick up.


I'm sorry. 


I mean, I can understand sections. But not whole solos.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm still not convinced on Engl, they're kinda dry.



I like it dry, makes it easier to mix and get clarity when playing.-


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like it dry, makes it easier to mix and get clarity when playing.-



Yeah that is true, and My Dying Bride have proved that a dry tone works for doom


----------



## Kotex

Zepp88 said:


> I'm still not convinced on Engl, they're kinda dry.



Don't feel bad. I think me and metal ken are the only ones on the board not trying to go for an engl sound.


Matamp for me.


----------



## Desecrated

I would love a soldano, or perhaps big H&K to run my v-amp through.


----------



## Kotex

Soldanos sound fucking awesome. They kill mesas. But they do cost a lot.


----------



## Zepp88

I wish I could have a simpler rig.


----------



## Desecrated

Kotex said:


> Soldanos sound fucking awesome. They kill mesas. But they do cost a lot.



Yeah, thats why I'm heading for an engl, the blackmoore sounds really great for rhythm.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wish I could have a simpler rig.



I wish I could have 3 of them.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wish I could have 3 of them.


----------



## Desecrated

Okay, time to hit the shower soon, I'm going to post this night collection of lolcats.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

222!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

*33*


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Thats a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Zepp88

4 8


----------



## Zepp88

15 16


----------



## Zepp88

23 42


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to the shower,. take care.


----------



## Zepp88

Enjoy!


----------



## progmetaldan

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i can has cheezburger?


----------



## D-EJ915

bunneh!


----------



## B Lopez

cut myself surfing again


----------



## Kotex

What the fuck?


How dude?


----------



## B Lopez

i said surfing 








 my hand dragged across the bottom


----------



## D-EJ915

sucks


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never really cut myself skating, it's more like you lose a portion of the skin instead


----------



## Kotex

B Lopez said:


> i said surfing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hand dragged across the bottom



Dumbass 




That sucks though. When I lived in Hawaii I used to get cut walking across the damn lava rocks. You wouldn't even see them until it was too late. Nasty cuts.


----------



## B Lopez

Kotex said:


> Dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks though. When I lived in Hawaii I used to get cut walking across the damn lava rocks. You wouldn't even see them until it was too late. Nasty cuts.



those lava rocks suck

i was surfing hawaii and since you could actually see whats under you all i could think was "dont fall. dont fall. dont fall. dont fall. dont fall"


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Izotope trash was used on almost every channel hahahah.



 It's a good plugin.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

I ROCK THE OLD, I ROCK THE YOUNG!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr!!!



Hallo Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

hey =3


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hey =3


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

aww bunny <3


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

AWWWWWWWW I'M BACK BITCHES!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Hi chris


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Splunk.


----------



## Desecrated

Morning mike


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I must be hip. 

Who's Brian Wilson?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Splees




----------



## Desecrated

Songwriter for The Beach boys


----------



## Splees

Zepp88 said:


> I must be hip.
> 
> Who's Brian Wilson?


I'm warm.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Horace Andy has one of the craziest voices ever.


----------



## Zepp88

Splees said:


>



Shopped 

It's gotta be.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm in the no data zone


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Songwriter for The Beach boys



Oh.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh.



oH


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


>



Haha, best.

Of course.


----------



## Splees

Zepp88 said:


> Shopped
> 
> It's gotta be.



IT'S REAL.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That's a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CooleyJr

KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!! KITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## CooleyJr

Damn John havin fun? Lets have a crazy convo until one of us hits 100k. haha


----------



## Desecrated

CooleyJr said:


> Damn John havin fun? Lets have a crazy convo until one of us hits 100k. haha



I'm bored as hell, just trying to move the thread along a little.


----------



## Zepp88

Cakes.


----------



## CooleyJr

good idea.. maybe ill post pics of a bunch of shredders haha.
then maybe some porn of some conklins.. and shit.


----------



## Zepp88

Kahler.


----------



## Desecrated

guitar porn is always appreciated.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Cakes.



You haz them ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Kahler.



I wantz it


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You haz them ?


No.


Desecrated said:


> I wantz it


Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

We need cakes and kahlers.


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We need cakes and kahlers.



This is so true.


----------



## Desecrated

31 soon


----------



## Desecrated

31 now


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## CooleyJr

1. sexy
2. mushrooms
3. BUNNIES!!


----------



## Desecrated

11333!


----------



## Desecrated

Total Posts: 92,596
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,929
D-EJ915 12,531
Desecrated 11,333
TheMissing 5,559
Zepp88 4,672
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,347
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,405
Randy 2,122


----------



## Zepp88

CooleyJr keeps posting red X's because my jobs network sucks.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Total Posts: 92,596
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,929
> D-EJ915 12,531
> Desecrated 11,333
> TheMissing 5,559
> Zepp88 4,672
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,347
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,405
> Randy 2,122



I posted.


----------



## CooleyJr

damn... theyre both jackasses i tell ya



Zepp88 said:


> CooleyJr keeps posting red X's because my jobs network sucks.


DUM NETWERK MUSST BEE DIEDED!!

KIK TOO FIKS ITS?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I posted.



You should post more, try to reach 6666 post before the thread closes


----------



## CooleyJr

ALLLVIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

92600 ^^


----------



## Desecrated

CooleyJr said:


> ALLLVIN!!!!!!!



god that movie sucked


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You should post more, try to reach 6666 post before the thread closes



In this thread?


----------



## CooleyJr

Wow.. im scrolling through tinypic pics.. and i found this...






See the C-7 Blackjack in the background? 






My mouth is NOT too small for my face...



Desecrated said:


> god that movie sucked



Never seen it.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> In this thread?



Yes


----------



## Desecrated

CooleyJr said:


> Wow.. im scrolling through tinypic pics.. and i found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the C-7 Blackjack in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is NOT too small for my face...
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen it.



Nope the wife from my name is earl is standing in the way


----------



## CooleyJr

hmm.. im at a loss for words on this one.. i can usually come up with something to say about it.. this is just plain weird.


----------



## Desecrated

Dying old might be a problem if you keep smoking and writing on your body with toxic marker pen.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Dying old might be a problem if you keep smoking and writing on your body with toxic marker pen.



Face.


----------



## CooleyJr

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH






This is why i like the japanese.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Face.



face ?


----------



## CooleyJr

and too add on my post above.. also.. Ibanez!!










Ok its 4:20..... Ill be back


----------



## Desecrated

Face 
love it 179 up, 114 down hate it

Face is an all purpose word. It can be used in many a situation...

1) Used like "BURN" (used more loosely)
2) Used like "YOUR MOM" (used more loosely)
3) Used as a general threat
1)
John: I HATE this song!
Bob: I HATE you! FACE!
2)
John: I hate this song!
Bob: I hate your FACE!!!
3)
John: (rambles on for a good 5 minutes)
Bob: SHUT THE FUCK UP OR I'LL RIP OFF YOUR FACE!!!

Combo {A TWIST!?}
Bob: Superman is gay
John: YOUR FACE IS GAY!! OH! FACE!
Bob: STFU OR I'LL KILL YOU IN THE FACE, N00B!


----------



## Desecrated

Face 
love it 20 up, 26 down hate it

Used when trying to make a fake mean comment, usually said just to be silly.
Can be used interchangebly with your mom in this case.
"It's shiny!"

"Your face is shiny." (shifty-eyes)


----------



## CooleyJr

Desecrated said:


> Face
> love it 179 up, 114 down hate it
> 
> Face is an all purpose word. It can be used in many a situation...
> 
> 1) Used like "BURN" (used more loosely)
> 2) Used like "YOUR MOM" (used more loosely)
> 3) Used as a general threat
> 1)
> John: I HATE this song!
> Bob: I HATE you! FACE!
> 2)
> John: I hate this song!
> Bob: I hate your FACE!!!
> 3)
> John: (rambles on for a good 5 minutes)
> Bob: SHUT THE FUCK UP OR I'LL RIP OFF YOUR FACE!!!
> 
> Combo {A TWIST!?}
> Bob: Superman is gay
> John: YOUR FACE IS GAY!! OH! FACE!
> Bob: STFU OR I'LL KILL YOU IN THE FACE, N00B!



Paris Hiltons FACE looks like it was hit by a bus.. now her FACE looks of shit.. FACE!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I hate caliban, I can't listen to any music nowadays, everything sounds so fucking blend compare to them.


----------



## CooleyJr

sex


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I hate caliban, I can't listen to any music nowadays, everything sounds so fucking blend compare to them.



I hate anything *core.

I hate their face.


----------



## Desecrated

I like core, I was born and raised on vegan hardcore so I actually like a lot of the modern metalcore music to. there is always crap around but I see crap in all genres, saying that core sucks because of some bands is like saying that metal sucks because of slipknot or that 7-strings are stupid because korn uses them


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

Eh, well, I hate "New York Hardcore" and all that crap...and the american Metalcore shit most of the time...


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Eh, well, I hate "New York Hardcore" and all that crap...and the american Metalcore shit most of the time...



Even new york hardcore


----------



## Desecrated

What kind of music do you like zepp and also, are you a lefty player ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Even new york hardcore



I find most of that stuff very lame.


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

My only exception with New York hardcore is early Type O Negative, and possibly Carnivore but I haven't heard them yet.


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> What kind of music do you like zepp and also, are you a lefty player ?



No, I'm a righty.

I'm into industrial, goth, doom, old school thrash type of shit, weird experimental shit, prog (in the sense of Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree or Opeth, I'm not really into the Dream Theater or Symphony X type of stuff...)


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No, I'm a righty.
> 
> I'm into industrial, goth, doom, old school thrash type of shit, weird experimental shit, prog (in the sense of Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree or Opeth, I'm not really into the Dream Theater or Symphony X type of stuff...)



you should try and listen to postrock like sigour ros and stuff like that.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CooleyJr

Thats so metal


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you should try and listen to postrock like sigour ros and stuff like that.



I haven't had the chance to hear them.

Not having broadband internet has REALLY fucked up my music seeking...


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't had the chance to hear them.
> 
> Not having broadband internet has REALLY fucked up my music seeking...



youtube


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

Sigur RÃ³s - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well, I do dig shoegaze stuff. 

At the show we played Thursday in Charlottesville a shoegaze band opened for us called Gifts From Enola, they were pretty fucking cool.


----------



## CooleyJr

Metal monkey says AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> youtube



 How many times do I have to explain that YouTube is out of the question...


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> How many times do I have to explain that YouTube is out of the question...



First time I've heard of it, How come ?


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> First time I've heard of it, How come ?



Oh, my home internet connection is too slow and it's blocked at work.


----------



## CooleyJr

Recess needs to be back on the air...






Oops!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh, my home internet connection is too slow and it's blocked at work.



You need to move.


----------



## CooleyJr

COLORLY AYE LOBE!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You need to move.



That's in the plans.


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's in the plans.



exce4llent


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

Pictures in my head of the final destination.


----------



## Desecrated

666


----------



## Desecrated

I had an old ripley believe it or nor magazine that futures bat boy.-


----------



## CooleyJr

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
Ok im tired. goin to sleep... at 5 am.. morning


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> exce4llent



A good friend of mine is going to college in Richmond soon, and she asked me if I wanted to get an apartment or town house there with her and her friend, and since I want to move to Richmond anyway, it's gonna be awesome.

I just hope that I can get a good job down there......which from the looks of it, I can.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> A good friend of mine is g oing to college in Richmond soon, and she asked me if I wanted to get an apartment or town house there with her and her friend, and since I want to move to Richmond anyway, it's gonna be awesome.
> 
> I just hope that I can get a good job down there......which from the looks of it, I can.



Do it, get any job you can even if it is on mcdonalds


----------



## Desecrated

good night cooley.


----------



## CooleyJr

Night John and Mike


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Do it, get any job you can even if it is on mcdonalds




Beleive it or not, the gas stations like Sheetz or Wawa pay pretty well there, and apartments there are cheap, between three people it would be easy as hell.

But I might be able to get a job with Goodwill doing computer stuff.

But, before that I need to find cheaper car insurance


----------



## Zepp88

Night Cooley.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Beleive it or not, the gas stations like Sheetz or Wawa pay pretty well there, and apartments there are cheap, between three people it would be easy as hell.
> 
> But I might be able to get a job with Goodwill doing computer stuff.
> 
> But, before that I need to find cheaper car insurance



If you're moving to richmond you might not need the car.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> If you're moving to richmond you might not need the car.



No, I'll need it. I have to transport my guitar stuff to and from shows and practice, etc. And for trips...

Virginia does not have a reliable bus or train system at all..


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No, I'll need it. I have to transport my guitar stuff to and from shows and practice, etc. And for trips...
> 
> Virginia does not have a reliable bus or train system at all..



That sucks


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That sucks



Not really that bad, I have a reliable car that gets good gas mileage, the car payments are pretty low too, I'm just getting raped by my insurance company which is going to change soon...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not really that bad, I have a reliable car that gets good gas mileage, the car payments are pretty low too, I'm just getting raped by my insurance company which is going to change soon...


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That is two awesome jokes in one.


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That is two awesome jokes in one.



Sometime internet comics are epic win and fun.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me right now, I need to go and grab some lunch. 

I'll see you tonight I guess, bye.


----------



## Zepp88

Forgaah


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Well that's it for me right now, I need to go and grab some lunch.
> 
> I'll see you tonight I guess, bye.



Later dude.


----------



## dream-thief

farglemumpherkubris


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

HOLY

SHIT

TONE.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

I wrote an erotic story involving Bou from AnCafe.


----------



## Zepp88

Solid.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

92712!


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Zepp is so metal, you could headband to the sounds of him walking.


----------



## Zepp88

Nah, that's just my girlfriend


----------



## D-EJ915

haha!


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah you liked that didn't ya?


----------



## Seedawakener

... Helping out.


----------



## Zepp88

I just operated a jigsaw in my bedroom.


----------



## D-EJ915

angy


----------



## Desecrated

Seedawakener said:


> ... Helping out.



please do


----------



## Zepp88

boobs


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> boobs



You haz them ?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## obZen 33

RG1527


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## CooleyJr

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Zepp88

Kate from Lost, god damn I want her.


----------



## D-EJ915

ohh yahhh!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Kate from Lost, god damn I want her.



Back off man! She's mine!


----------



## Zepp88

Oingo Boingo.


----------



## D-EJ915

hey =3


----------



## Zepp88

ZeroSignal said:


> Back off man! She's mine!



Nope! You can have Hugo.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Nope! You can have Hugo.



How about we trade?

Clare for Kate?


----------



## Zepp88

Only if it's the flashback goth Claire, I would love that.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas!


----------



## Zepp88

Flashback Goth Claire, I want one.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Only if it's the flashback goth Claire, I would love that.



Actually... I take that back. You can keep Evangeline Lilly!


----------



## Zepp88

No, fuck you, I get both, Evangeline and Emilie.


----------



## D-EJ915

oranges!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> No, fuck you, I get both, Evangeline and Emilie.



Yew bastid...


----------



## Zepp88

And I'll take Juliet too just for the fuck of it, and I'll resurrect Shannon and Ana Lucia. Fuck yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915

santa maria


----------



## Zepp88

Right on that fuckin boat.


----------



## ZeroSignal

[action=]Backs away...[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna fuck the entire female cast of lost on the fucking Santa Maria, even Alex.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> I'm gonna fuck the entire female cast of lost on the fucking Santa Maria, even Alex.



Shit dude, do you leave me nothing?!


----------



## Zepp88

Hugo.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Hugo.



ORLY?


----------



## D-EJ915

nads!


----------



## Zepp88

gigantic ones.


----------



## D-EJ915

whagging


----------



## D-EJ915

yep


----------



## Randy

i'll take a dozen.. pwease.


----------



## Groff

I can has?


----------



## Groff

Stupid girls.... I'm gonna make a fort with a sign that says "No girls allowed!" and drink juicy juice and eat apples.


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

TheMissing said:


> Stupid girls.... I'm gonna make a fort with a sign that says "No girls allowed!" and drink juicy juice and eat apples.


dude juicy juice ftw!!!


----------



## playstopause

!!!


----------



## playstopause

Wow! That's supa fun.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow! That's supa fun.



Mmm mmm.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Mmm mmm.



It depends, imo.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> It depends, imo.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr

nighty night


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Hell yeah.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeah.



OUh-la-la.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr
> 
> nighty night



Make sure to open the shades before you leave for work. Ok, honey?


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr
> 
> nighty night



If you must.

Niitty nite.


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> If you must.
> 
> Niitty nite.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



weeeeeeee!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

*eatz*


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Drei.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

92800!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## SplinteredSoul

G-String slippage


----------



## D-EJ915

ok shower time...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

Dum dog indeed...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol mrroww!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

11444!


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol!


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


aww kitty! *hugs*


----------



## Desecrated

hi jeff

any dress pictures coming up soon.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


awwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

I not send u any? lol im me sometime


----------



## Desecrated

I'm logging in now.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


awwww


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


>



Holy crap! Is that guy Irish? The flag looks Irish but his name is Italian... Me's confoozed...


----------



## Desecrated

Pictures are the most epic


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr tiem to go to school nao


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


>



That's nowhere near as good as:


----------



## Desecrated

postellipostelli


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> That's nowhere near as good as:



pretty good to.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr tiem to go to school nao



pfiadi.


----------



## Desecrated

not being helpful apparently.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> not being helpful apparently.



And apparently no Ada MP-1.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle

Go and listen to some good music.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

888^^


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I CAN HAS CHEEZBURGER?


----------



## Desecrated

johan, go listen to some music, give me some E


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I HAS CHEEZBURGER!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I CAN HAS CHEEZBURGER?



yes you can


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> johan, go listen to some music, give me some E



Can't ATM. Post the link later.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> yes you can



Yes, a vegetarian one.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

?


----------



## g3rmanium

.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, a vegetarian one.



Of course , is there any other way


----------



## g3rmanium

-


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Of course , is there any other way


----------



## g3rmanium

_


----------



## g3rmanium

#


----------



## g3rmanium

¹


----------



## Groff

Hey Johann, how's that jacket of yours?


----------



## g3rmanium

²


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Hey Johann, how's that jacket of yours?





















You mean the Vaude Laser Jacket?


----------



## g3rmanium

³


----------



## g3rmanium

$


----------



## Desecrated

nope the one made out of human skin.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> nope the one made out of human skin.













You're weird, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You're weird, Jonathan.



Thank you!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thank you!



[action=g3rmanium]bows.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]curtsey[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]curtsey[/action]


----------



## b3n

<sigh>


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> You mean the Vaude Laser Jacket?



Yes. Isn't it great?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Yes. Isn't it great?



I have more than just that wind jacket, would you like to read a comprehensive review?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## Desecrated

should we post race to the 93000 ???


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

39


----------



## Desecrated

40


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Zepp88

Braincase.

Jon get AIM you bastard.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Braincase.
> 
> Jon get AIM you bastard.



AIM won't work with my isp, get msn


----------



## Desecrated

what the hell are you doing awake anyway.


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59.


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> what the hell are you doing awake anyway.



I don't work today.


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I don't work today.



it's monday =??? 

Any holiday I don't know about ?


----------



## Desecrated

66


----------



## Desecrated

67


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> it's monday =???
> 
> Any holiday I don't know about ?



I work Tuesday through Saturday.


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I work Tuesday through Saturday.



that's pretty odd.


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> that's pretty odd.



Not at all, the place where I work is open 24/7


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not at all, the place where I work is open 24/7



7/11 ??


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

768


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

93000!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

1,


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> 30


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

Randy!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Desecrated

34


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

36


----------



## Desecrated

37


----------



## Desecrated

38


----------



## Desecrated

4949


----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

46


----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated

51


----------



## Desecrated

52


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Desecrated

11555!


----------



## Desecrated

now


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Praying for nuclear holocaust.


----------



## D-EJ915

this shit is bananas


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> this shit is bananas



B-A-N-A-N-A-Y-A-S


----------



## Desecrated

banan ?


----------



## D-EJ915

banana~nya! ^o^


----------



## Desecrated

posteliposteli


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


1


----------



## Desecrated

This is not a post


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## D-EJ915

ab-doer


----------



## Desecrated

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> ab-doer



In the buttus?


----------



## D-EJ915

uh huh


----------



## Lee

I'm back from Florida


----------



## Zepp88

Split the sky like a sheet.


----------



## Desecrated

hi lee


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Raped right in the face!


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

wii wiii chavela chatouiyu tratchenhead


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

D"


----------



## Desecrated

D#


----------



## Desecrated

Eb


----------



## Desecrated

CGFAEAAF


----------



## Desecrated

Mini D#


----------



## Desecrated

my D!


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

Best erotic story on ss.org


----------



## Zepp88

Smooth....cold....shiny


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Zepp88

Now is your time, step forward.


----------



## Desecrated

stepping aside.


----------



## Zepp88

No cowardice.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheenis XD


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

ugh


----------



## Desecrated

sjuttio nånting


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

jesus


----------



## Randy

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> jesus


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

LOLLE


----------



## D-EJ915

gads


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

*g*eothermal *a*ssholes *d*estroying *s*unshine


----------



## Randy

Jeff: Ganguro


----------



## D-EJ915

bee nuts


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

is that frog the one that Captain Ginuu turns into on planet Namek?


----------



## Randy

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> is that frog the one that Captain Ginuu turns into on planet Namek?



No, sir... it's the hypnotoad.


----------



## playstopause

Holly hell!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OH!

how could I have been so dumb


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Holly hell!



So right sir.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So rigth sir.



Even more on a new page!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Even more on a new page!!!



Deemed true.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Deemed true.



 Gotta be right there, at the right moment!


----------



## D-EJ915

grrrawwr


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Gotta be right there, at the right moment!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

ganas

man fuck schecter...fuckin guitar's electronics are shit


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> ganas
> 
> man fuck schecter...fuckin guitar's electronics are shit


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Randy

Hack Jobbed.


----------



## D-EJ915

the pots all work but the battery doesn't work  I have no idea


----------



## D-EJ915

I emailed the guy about it that I bought it from


----------



## Lucky Seven

ask him for his balls


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I emailed the guy about it that I bought it from





You don't think it's the snap connector?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> snap?



I've got the power.


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/60955-ngd-fail-schecter-blackjack-atx.html


----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Randy

What an odd sense of humor. 

*pulls pin on hand grenade


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!


----------



## Randy

Fuck it.

Glorb.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Less than 8k posts remaining !


----------



## D-EJ915

agfa


----------



## Randy

Stealthtastic said:


> Less than 8k posts remaining !



You sho' about 'dat? 

PORKCHOP SANDWICHES!


----------



## progmetaldan

Stealthtastic said:


> Less than 8k posts remaining !



not far to go now...


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## CooleyJr

Its morning? hmm.. oh yeah.. Ive been up since 8 am yesterday morning.. I havnt gone to sleep... because this stupid.. dean guitars shredder search... said they were gonna be taking videos July 1st.. THE DAMN SITE UPLOAD SERVER AINT UP YET!!! oh well  Morning John


----------



## Desecrated

CooleyJr said:


> Its morning? hmm.. oh yeah.. Ive been up since 8 am yesterday morning.. I havnt gone to sleep... because this stupid.. dean guitars shredder search... said they were gonna be taking videos July 1st.. THE DAMN SITE UPLOAD SERVER AINT UP YET!!! oh well  Morning John



it's 11 am over here.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CooleyJr

You should make a thread of pussy... and have all these pics on it. haha


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

CooleyJr said:


> You should make a thread of pussy... and have all these pics on it. haha



The mods would close it, it's better to post it here so that this thread moves on, but it's funnier to look at cats then just E! and D!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## CooleyJr

Desecrated said:


> The mods would close it, it's better to post it here so that this thread moves on, but it's funnier to look at cats then just E! and D!


 
troo datt


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

11666!


----------



## CooleyJr

Desecrated said:


> 11666!


Epic Yhey!!


----------



## Desecrated

apparently over 200


----------



## D-EJ915

mrroww!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La



FTW!


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## arktan

to say it is to know it
to hear it is to believe

will you believe?


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

drip


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

jonas


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## D-EJ915

hot secksy babes


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hot secksy babes



On your UNIX boxen?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

podt


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> anal


----------



## Randy

Snap into a slimjim!


----------



## Desecrated

sallad!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> sallad!



Satan?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Randy

Salad Shooter


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Sallllllllllllllllllllll



llllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllll?



You ever have one of _those_ days, Johann?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Satan?



sallad!


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> You ever have one of _those_ days, Johann?



Not with his 30g Vaude Lazer jacket. Johann is impervious to everything.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Not with his 30g Vaude Lazer jacket. Johann is impervious to everything.



Even sprout salad ?


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Not with his 30g Vaude Lazer jacket. Johann is impervious to everything.





I heard the vegetarian Big Mac helps, too.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I heard the vegetarian Big Mac helps, too.



True, the burger of doom, repels most objects.


----------



## Despised_0515

Ritz crackers atm... not all that satisfying.


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> Ritz crackers atm... not all that satisfying.



3 ways to eat them. 

1. dip them in tomato salsa
2. sprinkle them with herbs
3. soy soft cheese.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Not with his 30g Vaude Lazer jacket. Johann is impervious to everything.





















































































La.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> True, the 'banana-hammock' of doom, repels most objects.



Fix'd


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Fix'd



watermelon and a kiwi. floor and grease


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I heard the vegetarian Big Mac helps, too.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

16.51


----------



## Randy

Yum.


----------



## Desecrated

man that always makes me hungry


----------



## Desecrated

But I'm making sukiyaki tonight


----------



## Desecrated

I have to convince the wife of buying hamburgers


----------



## Desecrated

She wasn't up for it


----------



## Desecrated

Then boiled vegetables it is.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Randy

Everytime I click "last page"... it sends me to 9312.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

300


----------



## Desecrated

01


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Everytime I click "last page"... it sends me to 9312.



thats weird


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

93303


----------



## Desecrated

93330330303030303


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> thats weird



You're weird.


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> You're weird.



you're the third person who said that this week.


----------



## Desecrated

09


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

424424


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> 50000!



We are getting closer.


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated

29


----------



## Desecrated

30


----------



## Desecrated

131


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

9*3333*!!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> We are getting closer.



To _what_, is the question.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> To _what_, is the question.



100k baby, 100 fucking K


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy




----------



## D-EJ915

hot babes


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> hot babies



 Loliz.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Desecrated

tamale


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

I KNOW you want some more so here we go!


----------



## playstopause

10...


----------



## playstopause

9...


----------



## playstopause

8...


----------



## playstopause

7...


----------



## playstopause

6...


----------



## Groff

fou de la poui?


----------



## Groff




----------



## D-EJ915

tataaa


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 6...



(damn phone)

5...


----------



## playstopause

4...


----------



## playstopause

3...


----------



## playstopause

2...


----------



## playstopause

1...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

Satan is your local mall santa. He wants to fuck your kids.


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Satan is your local mall santa. He wants to fuck your kids.



YOU'VE GOTTEN A NEW PART TIME JOB ?`???


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


>






Foude la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60989-you-sir-have-dirty-mind.html


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier




----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/60989-you-sir-have-dirty-mind.html



Shameless plug.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Shameless plug.



Well, it depends IMO.


----------



## Desecrated

No shit playie, I want some e-rep hahahahha.-


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> No shit playie, I want some e-rep hahahahha.-



Nevermind that, it's goin' to be adjusted again!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well, it depends IMO.



Agreed. I think he can actually get away with it.


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> Nevermind that, it's goin' to be adjusted again!



yeah I know, but I got some neg rep for something stupid and I want another 5 reps so that won't be visible hahahaha. 

ps: I'm only about 5% serious


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> you're the third person who said that this week.



Still in denial, Jonathan?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Still in denial, Jonathan?



O hell no, I was just pointing it out.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Desecrated

Flame 

A flame is noun associated with the action of flaming, what people do when they express a strongly held opinion without holding back any emotion.

Although flames often get out of hand, they have a purpose in the ecology of cyberspace. Many flames are aimed at teaching someone something (usually in overstated language) or stopping them from doing something (like offending other people). Flame messages often use more brute force than is strictly necessary, but that's half the fun.

Netiquette does ask that you consider the art of flaming before pulling out the flame-thrower.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> O hell no, I was just pointing it out.



Ah good. Would you like a vegetarian Big Mac clone burger?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

oooo 95


----------



## Desecrated

95 now


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

93400!


----------



## Desecrated

This is "The Story of My Captivity by Savages," or "How I Learned to Fight"
by Eliza Elizabeth Cook, age 13
Writ in my own hand on this, the 23rd day of August, 1829.

Chapter one.
"Fine Day for a Flaying," or "The Brutal Massacre of All I Held Dear."
The valley that runs down the trail over the west bank of the glorious state of Natchez-Pierce was the site of my own hideous undoing. My whole family was lain waste, no care taken by the natives that even baby Coolidge was to be spared an ounce of pain.
How I came to be spared, by the grace of God, I shall never know.

I had been smashed in the head with a boulder over fourteen times by a young Indian brave. When I awoke, with eyes still stinging from the smouldering decimation, my large blue eyes looked up into the burning sun of the late summer sky. No sooner had I stirred when four horsemen approached my wilted carcasse. In their stilted English, they told me in great detail how they had massacred mine own Ma and Pa, how my elder brother Ham had given no resistance to his own flogging, and how easy it had been to make my sickly sister, Sarah Susanna, wail and sob like a sea creature. (Boo hoo!)

I clenched my long, graceful fingers into tight fists at my sides, and turning my head away, laughed quietly to myself. (Ha ha ha!) If these human animals believed that they had captured a nubile and willing young white slave girl, they were sorely mistaken.

I felt about my waist for a weapon. Oftentimes, I kept sewing tools hanging from ribbons pinned to my dress. "Looking for this?" the handsomest warrior asked, holding my sterling pinking shears up between two red fingers as he looked down from his steed at my writhing confusion.

Brushing a strand of pale yellow hair from my brow, I pretended to reach for a stray silken slipper that I had spied nearby, but swiftly darted up and in between the flanks of the wild mustangs that stood majestically before me!

The silent commander had only to reach down to capture me by the hair. Yanking hard, he pulled me upright, and twisted my fair face up to meet his cold, cold gaze. I shall never forget my realization upon that moment that my freedom had thus been robbed. And that although my pleasing mortal shell was intact,I, Eliza Elizabeth Jane Cook, was to become a handmaiden to a number of verile, half-naked nomads, and that this ordeal would continue fourteen years.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


>



Not quite.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Not quite.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>



Alpo?


----------



## g3rmanium

fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Desecrated

I wonder what happened to him


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I wonder what happened to him



Maybe he's still looking for his pants?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

woohoo!!!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Rock and roll, hootchie coo.


----------



## UGH

I'm going out to pay my dues...(?)


----------



## D-EJ915

anals


----------



## CooleyJr

D-EJ915 said:


> anals



Yhey


----------



## D-EJ915

analsex


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Back from Germany!


----------



## Randy

TheHandOfStone said:


> Back from Germany!




Did you eat wiener schnitzel?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrd


----------



## Zepp88

Taco supreme.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Taco supreme.



Where?! 

*chases


----------



## Zepp88

Tacos.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> sleep time



There's no time for that.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> There's no time for that.



Yeah there is!

_when you're fucking dead...._


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Yeah there is!
> 
> _when you're fucking dead...._



It goes on and on and on





































IT'S HEAVEN AND HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## B Lopez

:bobby:


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> :bobby:



Deemed tr00.


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> :bobby:



:zepp88:


----------



## B Lopez

:rand-

:bobby:


----------



## Zepp88

THE RAND CORPORATION.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mik3.



MIDI


----------



## arktan

"what's so beautyful about a morning if you didn't have the time to drink a bottle of whisky"


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> "what's so beautyful about a morning if you didn't have the time to drink a bottle of whisky"



Absolutely nothing.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI



Was ist mit deinem Avatar passiert?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was ist mit deinem Avatar passiert?



Ach...das ist von TheDarkWolf


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach...das ist von TheDarkWolf


----------



## Zepp88

llllllll ist krieg.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Er hat es gemacht.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Er hat es gemacht.



Mh.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Pickles.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Good morning



Greetings!


----------



## arktan

Zepp steht neuerdings auf fette Frauen......


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Zepp steht neuerdings auf fette Frauen......


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


>



double-


----------



## Zepp88

Quatsch.


----------



## Desecrated

postes


----------



## Desecrated

11750


----------



## Zepp88

Elfmaster.


----------



## Desecrated

I can't read this early


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 11750



4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Chubby Elfspanker.



Fix'ed


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I can't read this early



Then hear the words.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Fix'ed



Elves aren't fat.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Then hear the words.



I don't have any blind user support program


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Elves aren't fat.



there has to be someone, some half hobbit half elf thing


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I don't have any blind user support program



And when I finally got in the door I caught him.............manipulating...himself....... .


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> there has to be someone, some half hobbit half elf thing



I master only pure bred Elf.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Zepp steht neuerdings auf fette Frauen......


----------



## Desecrated

I need a new screen


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need a new screen



Make it happen.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Make it happen.



Do you know anything about a brand called acer ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Do you know anything about a brand called acer ?



It seems they make okay stuff at a good price. 

I haven't had much personal experience with them though.


----------



## Zepp88

Acer AL2216WBD 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor - Ultra-fast 5ms, WSXGA+ 1680x1050, DVI, VGA, Black, VESA 100mm at TigerDirect.com

WIN!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It seems they make okay stuff at a good price.
> 
> I haven't had much personal experience with them though.



sounds like the behringer of the computer world, I'm going with them then.. 150 dollar for a 19 widescreen-


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Acer AL2216WBD 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor - Ultra-fast 5ms, WSXGA+ 1680x1050, DVI, VGA, Black, VESA 100mm at TigerDirect.com
> 
> WIN!



22 is a little big for me, but same design but 19 will do.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 22 is a little big for me, but same design but 19 will do.



The reviews are good so I don't think you can go wrong buying one


----------



## Desecrated

After visiting harmony central I stopped believing in reviews


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> After visiting harmony central I stopped believing in reviews



 so true.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> After visiting harmony central I stopped believing in reviews





I've noticed that computer parts reviews are far less retarded, but of course, there are idiot reviews everywhere.



ZOMG THIS DEAN DIMEBAG DARRELL STARTER KIT GUITAR IS IT THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING GUITAR FUCKING EVER BUY ONE!!!!!111!!!!!!! 1111!!!!!! DIME USED THIS VERY GUITAR!!!1111!!!!111!!!!! THOSE GUIZE WHO DIDN'T LIEK IT ARE JSUT FAGS!! FUCK THEM DOOD, DON'T BE A FAG!!!!1 BUY IT!!!11 BEST GUITAR EVER!!!! SOUNDS AMAZSING WITH MY SPIDER III!!!!!!1111!!111!!11!!!!!!111!!!111!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!~~!!!!!!!!1``!!!1`~!!! FUCKING METAL~!~!~~111!!111!!111!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>





Falcor.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I've noticed that computer parts reviews are far less retarded, but of course, there are idiot reviews everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG THIS DEAN DIMEBAG DARRELL STARTER KIT GUITAR IS IT THE MOST AWESOME FUCKING GUITAR FUCKING EVER BUY ONE!!!!!111!!!!!!! 1111!!!!!! DIME USED THIS VERY GUITAR!!!1111!!!!111!!!!! THOSE GUIZE WHO DIDN'T LIEK IT ARE JSUT FAGS!! FUCK THEM DOOD, DON'T BE A FAG!!!!1 BUY IT!!!11 BEST GUITAR EVER!!!! SOUNDS AMAZSING WITH MY SPIDER III!!!!!!1111!!111!!11!!!!!!111!!!111!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!~~!!!!!!!!1``!!!1`~!!! FUCKING METAL~!~!~~111!!111!!111!!!!!!!!



There is a lot of people who write reviews after buying their first or second guitar.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> There is a lot of people who write reviews after buying their first or second guitar.



It doesn't make them talking about it any less annoying


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

That's not a stick, that's a baby fucking tree!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That's just a rednecks front yard.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's just a rednecks front yard.



methlab in the trailer ftw.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> methlab in the trailer ftw.



Howdy Cleetus.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

cletus, why did you haveto park in front of my parents, I don't want them watching us making out, 
now now brandeen, their my parents too.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> cletus, why did you haveto park in front of my parents, I don't want them watching us making out,
> now now brandeen, their my parents too.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



You have no idea how many times I've seen this almost happen.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You have no idea how many times I've seen this almost happen.



I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm not surprised at all.



Rednecks+Beer+Water+Things that go+Beer+Crabs=Much of my childhood. Even though I couldn't have the beer


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Rednecks+Beer+Water+Things that go+Beer+Crabs=Much of my childhood. Even though I couldn't have the beer


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp!!!

I found a double date for us






one is almost a elf and the other is almost a goat. it's perfect!


----------



## Zepp88

I need to find a brown potato sack.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Zepp!!!
> 
> I found a double date for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is almost a elf and the other is almost a goat. it's perfect!



That is indeed close to being perfect.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> That is indeed close to being perfect.





What kind of animal do you prefer ?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> What kind of animal do you prefer ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

555^^


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan

headache....


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> headache....



Drop acid.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Drop acid.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllll



||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Zepp88

------------------------------------------ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ----------_______________________------_________________-----______________--------_______________--------_________


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



It stops headaches.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Drop acid.



nah, it's just so damned hot here right now... i can smell the plastic.... yuk


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> nah, it's just so damned hot here right now... i can smell the plastic.... yuk



In Switzerland???


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> In Switzerland???


yeah...... i don't know what's wrong but it's like if you're in sicily in summer... i barely can breathe here because the air conditioning went down a few hours ago..... and outside its about 32 degrees celsius, at least the cheap thermometer tells that..... damn, i'm not used to such temperatures....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> In Switzerlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll???



lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## arktan

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> yeah...... i don't know what's wrong but it's like if you're in sicily in summer... i barely can breathe here because the air conditioning went down a few hours ago..... and outside its about 32 degrees celsius, at least the cheap thermometer tells that..... damn, i'm not used to such temperatures....



^^About 90 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## arktan

bite my shiny death metal ass! 


and off course:

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> ^^About 90 degree Fahrenheit.



 Fahrenheit?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Fahrenheit?



Fahrenheit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh my, we're nearly at 100K


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K



YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K



And apparently no balls!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K



No!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K



D!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my, we're nearly at 100K



YES O MY GOD YES O MIGHTY RAMEN YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> YES!!!!!!!!



Happy days!


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-9360.html#post1110319


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

E!


----------



## Desecrated

O shit we just passed 600.


----------



## Desecrated

then it's time for some salad.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> E!



E.


----------



## Groff

La Johann?


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## arktan

Fart for your life!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La Johann?



Vaude Laser Jacket, Chris?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-9360.html#post1110319



Are you trying to turn this into my own cyclical nightmare?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


> Are you trying to turn this into my own cyclical nightmare?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-2341.html#post1110348


----------



## arktan

mwahahahahahahahahaha bwahahahahahahahahaha muamuamuawhoooooo ratatatatatata



ZeroSignal said:


> Are you trying to turn this into my own cyclical nightmare?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-9362.html


----------



## ZeroSignal

g3rmanium said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-2341.html#post1110348


----------



## ZeroSignal

*Asplodes!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## g3rmanium

ZeroSignal said:


>



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest-2341.html#post1110348


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Lucky Seven said:


> I want a 24 string 1 fret!!!!



I have a 22 string no fret.


----------



## Desecrated

30 something posts


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...-really-cool-stanley-clarke-upright-solo.html


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

47


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> :rand-
> 
> :bobby:



Hey... WTF does that mean?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

11888!


----------



## Randy

_*This placenta has reached critical mass.*_​


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> _*This placenta has reached critical mass.*_​


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/60935-just-gets-me-good-mood.html


----------



## El Caco

One for the cause


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/60935-just-gets-me-good-mood.html



Commented and thanked. Lovin' it.


----------



## Desecrated

s7eve said:


> One for the cause



Thank you sir.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Commented and thanked. Lovin' it.



Thank you, I thought I was all alone there for a while.


----------



## Desecrated

700^^


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Thomas

qwerasdfzxcv


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thank you, I thought I was all alone there for a while.



"We are Legion, for We are many"


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

rusty trombone


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> "We are Legion, for We are many"



aaa the good old mark gospel demon coming to hunt us all.


----------



## Despised_0515

just about 6,000 away


I'm gonna win


----------



## g3rmanium

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> rusty trombone



lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> just about 6,000 away
> 
> 
> I'm gonna win



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 93,713
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 26,127
D-EJ915 12,599
Desecrated 11,894
TheMissing 5,576
Zepp88 4,768
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,348
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,455
Randy 2,158
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,062
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 767
yevetz 698
ZeroSignal 602
loktide 601
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 407
Seedawakener 396
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
Kotex 262
nitelightboy 262
Michael 251
Mattmc74 248
Makelele 237
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
B Lopez 208
Ivan 196
dream-thief 190
Nik 169
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
arktan 97
Karl Hungus 96
Splees 95
progmetaldan 94
Pauly 88
bostjan 85
daybean 81
Uber Mega 80
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
Jason 67
OrsusMetal 65
Unknown Doodl3.2 63
*VicerExciser 62*

No


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> aaa the good old mark gospel demon coming to hunt us all.



I'll drink to that. 



TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> rusty trombone



I keep trying to tell everybody that, but they never listen to me.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I'll drink to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to tell everybody that, but they never listen to me.



I remember being a young lad fouling around with the key of Solomon and the Chaldean mythology. Time does fly by fast when you get old.


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> No



Ah, but you see that's just a number 







































































I'm gonna win 
by the time we're just a few hundred posts away
it'll be time I bust out some caffein and ambition


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I remember being a young lad fouling around with the key of Solomon and the Chaldean mythology. Time does fly by fast when you get old.



It's past your bedtime, gramps. Let me tuck you in.


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


> Ah, but you see that's just a number
> 
> 
> I'm gonna win
> by the time we're just a few hundred posts away
> it'll be time I bust out some caffein and ambition



I'm afraid of that too. It's only fair that germanium ends this thread. And that it gets closed after that.


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


> I'm gonna win
> by the time we're just a few hundred posts away
> it'll be time I bust out some caffein and ambition



LMFBO n00b.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> It's past your bedtime, gramps. Let me tuck you in.



O no sunny, it's only 9 pm, I need to watch the evening news


----------



## Desecrated

blubbeliblubbeligluttenhog


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

11900!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> O no sunny, it's only 9 pm, I need to watch the evening news



_LET ME TUCK YOU IN, OLD MAN._


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> _LET ME TUCK YOU IN, OLD MAN._



Oooo when you say it that way. Tuck all you want

[action=Desecrated]puts both his hands behind his neck and whistles in a rather creepy way-[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Oooo when you say it that way. Tuck all you want
> 
> [action=Desecrated]puts both his hands behind his neck and whistles in a rather creepy way-[/action]



You are weird, Jonathan.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Oooo when you say it that way. Tuck all you want
> 
> [action=Desecrated]puts both his hands behind his neck and whistles in a rather creepy way-[/action]



[action=Randy]realizes that nothing Desecrated does is creepier than post #41 of "So I had a dream I hung out with JJ Rodriguez last night" [/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]realizes that nothing Desecrated does is creepier than post #41 of "So I had a dream I hung out with JJ Rodriguez last night" [/action]



Hm...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]sits and waits to see who's first to go back and research his reference[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]realizes that nothing Desecrated does is creepier than post #41 of "So I had a dream I hung out with JJ Rodriguez last night" [/action]



That was an epic post.
Also 100% true.


----------



## Despised_0515

g3rmanium said:


> LMFBO n00b.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Hm...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...out-jj-rodriguez-last-night-5.html#post919494


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> You are weird, Jonathan.



I think we established that yesterday.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> That was an epic post.



Epic doesn't even begin to describe that post.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

VicerExciser said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

VicerExciser said:


>



You'll have to excuse him, he's german, he doesn't really mean anything bad with it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think we established that yesterday.



Oh, did we?


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Oh, did we?



I think so


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> You'll have to excuse him, he's german, he doesn't really mean anything bad with it.



LMFBO n00b.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think so



I am unsure


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I am unsure



So are we


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> LMFBO n00b.



It's okay, I understand, You can sit in my lap if you want to.-


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> It's okay, I understand, You can sit in my lap if you want to.-



It's okay, mama is here to take care off you


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> So are we



Are you really?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> It's okay, mama is here to take care off you



Nice apron.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

Ill tempered, little shrew.


----------



## dream-thief

cock


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

dream-thief said:


> cock



llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

dream-thief said:


> cock



More or less, yeah.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> More or less, yeah.



Hooray for cock.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> wheee



Eh Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

Obsession with Samantha Fox PSP?


----------



## D-EJ915

hehe!


----------



## Groff

Two can play the cheesy 80's songs game...

w00t!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|||||||||||||


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> w00t!


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Obsession with Samantha Fox PSP?



Yes...


Back when i was 12!


----------



## D-EJ915

poo


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Whar?!


----------



## playstopause

JoeyTRabbit said:


> Whar?!



Whor!!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Whor!!



weeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Bound

OoO


----------



## Bound

OoOo


----------



## Bound

OoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Bound

OoOoOoOoOoOoO


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## progmetaldan

cc


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Zepp88

CORN FLAKES.


----------



## arktan

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> CORN FLAKES.



FUCK _YEAH _CORN FLAKES


----------



## arktan

thish ish heeeaven


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> thish ish heeeaven


Thats Pops house.


----------



## g3rmanium

JoeyTRabbit said:


> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|||||||||||||



I like your style.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> thish ish heeeaven



Find die Auswahl net so prickelnd, glaub ich.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I like your style.



And there she was for all the world to see!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Find die Auswahl net so prickelnd, glaub ich.



Halt mau. Trink Bier.


----------



## arktan

nee, die Auswahl nicht aber die Menge 

and also: CORN FLAKES!


----------



## Zepp88

Spork.


----------



## arktan

ahhhhhhh


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Prost mann!


----------



## arktan

beer p0rn FTW!


----------



## Zepp88

I've been there, and I've drank that beer


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Prost mann!





ein Prosit, ein Prosit
Der Gemütlichkeit

ein Prosit, ein Prosit
Der Gemütlichkeit

eis, zwei, gsoffa


----------



## Zepp88

Bier hier! Bier Hier!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> I've been there, and I've drank that beer



that beer is da ultra-kvlt-s3x 

Bier daher! Sofort!


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Halt mau. Trink Bier.



Ich hab Bier zuhause, Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab Bier zuhause, Mike!



Ja so trink!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> that beer is da ultra-kvlt-s3x
> 
> Bier daher! Sofort!



Toll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und voll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan

beer from cyprus 






if you survive this one, you can officially proclaim yourself a badass 

i made the mistake and tried this one..... tastes like wet boxer-shorts


----------



## arktan

i kinda love this aswell


----------



## Zepp88

Can't be worse than some of the American swill.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja so trink!



Jajaja, heute Abend.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Jajaja, heute Abend.



Ahso.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> beer from cyprus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you survive this one, you can officially proclaim yourself a badass
> 
> i made the mistake and tried this one..... tastes like wet boxer-shorts



Komisch, kann ich mir sogar irgendwie vorstellen.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Can't be worse than some of the American swill.



nah dude, keo is by far the worst beer i've tried (it's just a tiny bit worse than heineken  but heineken sucks ass because it tastes like shit everywhere.......)

oh, but the belgians have some strange beers aswell like this (beware, following image should only be seen by people with a strong heart)
















































FUCKING CHERRY FLAVORED BEER!!!!!!!!!! WE MUST DECLARE WAR ON BELGIUM!!!!!!! FOR THE GREATER GOOD OF HUMANITY!!!!!! 


HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO A BEER??????? PULL THEM OUT IN THE FIELD AND SHOOT THEM!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

God damned belgians..


----------



## Zepp88

That actually might taste pretty good....


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> That actually might taste pretty good....



 




 

you're walking on a thin line, my friend


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> nah dude, keo is by far the worst beer i've tried (it's just a tiny bit worse than heineken  but heineken sucks ass because it tastes like shit everywhere.......)
> 
> oh, but the belgians have some strange beers aswell like this (beware, following image should only be seen by people with a strong heart)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING CHERRY FLAVORED BEER!!!!!!!!!! WE MUST DECLARE WAR ON BELGIUM!!!!!!! FOR THE GREATER GOOD OF HUMANITY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO A BEER??????? PULL THEM OUT IN THE FIELD AND SHOOT THEM!!!!





Ein belgisches Bier, das ich mag, ist übrigens Grimbergen.


----------



## arktan

but in their defense:

they also have this: 






or this:






or this (please ignore the gay glasses):


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> you're walking on a thin line, my friend



Ja, das macht Mike öfters.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ein belgisches Bier, das ich mag, ist übrigens Grimbergen.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

If it tastes good, and it gets you drunk, it's fine with me.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, das macht Mike öfters.



mike = 



nah mike, that cherry beer really tastes like some shit with cherry-syrup in there.... i'm serious.... you don't want to drink that one, believe me, even if it gets you drunk, even you must have some dignity 

EDIT: and why the hell have you a cheerleading smiley??? i want also one


----------



## Zepp88

That's a different Mike, that eaolians


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> That's a different Mike, that eaolians



bah! The name is mike, your name's also mike, where's the problem? You have a smiley for you, be happy 

BTW: are you working night shifts or are you from europe?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> bah! The name is mike, your name's also mike, where's the problem? You have a smiley for you, be happy
> 
> BTW: are you working night shifts or are you from europe?



I'm working nights and wishing I was in Europe drinking good beer and being blown by beautiful women.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> I'm working nights and wishing I was in Europe drinking good beer and being blown by beautiful women.



 oh mate, that sounds depressing. Are you at least planning to get some vacation over here?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> oh mate, that sounds depressing. Are you at least planning to get some vacation over here?



I'm thinking of using the holiday hours I have left to record my parts for Withersouls new album.

I wish I had the time to vacation in Europe


----------



## arktan

life's a bitch sometimes.... but you're in Withersoul... one day you'll have enough money to come to europe as band and give us some bad-ass concerts with good beer and mad bitches


----------



## Zepp88

Dunno about having a ton of money  But doing a Euro tour would be nice...hopefully the new album gathers more attention than the split did.


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM DOOM DOOM!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Greetings.


----------



## Desecrated

I agree, come to europe, but don't bring the mad bitches.


----------



## Zepp88

We have to bring Laura, she's our singer.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Ribbed for her pleasure.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ribbed for her pleasure.



Maybe not so fail after all.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Somebody call the cops, she must be a hostage.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Somebody call the cops, she must be a hostage.



She does look rather unpleasant. I would be to if a troll kidnapped me.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> She does look rather unpleasant. I would be to if a troll kidnapped me.



He makes me feel skinny.

And apparently he's an In Flames fan.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



 that's what hotels are for.


----------



## Desecrated

hahahahahaha that picture is taken in luleå just 10 miles away from here.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



It's that guys computer room!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> hahahahahaha that picture is taken in luleå just 10 miles away from here.



Silly Swedes


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's that guys computer room!



my first apartment looked something like that.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> my first apartment looked something like that.





I wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wouldn't be able to do that.



I was 16, I lived on ramen and pizza and for a while we were 5 people living in a 30 square feet apartment.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I was 16, I lived on ramen and pizza and for a while we were 5 people living in a 30 square feet apartment.



Wow, 16?

I would kill myself in frustration (I'm a neat freak who wouldn't like to live with a ton of people)


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm sexy!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Wow, 16?
> 
> I would kill myself in frustration (I'm a neat freak who wouldn't like to live with a ton of people)



I'm moving more and more into neat freak position, now that I have a bigger apartment and stuff I actually care for I take a little better care of the place,. I clean about 2 times a week or so.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

that's it, I'm bored


----------



## arktan

pöst nömber 93945


----------



## Desecrated

öäå


----------



## arktan

bläääääh


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> bläääääh



BTW, what language do you speak as your native tongue french or german ?


----------



## arktan

my native tongue is serbocroatic , but i can speak german and romantsch perfectly aswell (romantsch's a rare dialekt here in the alps). I speak also some english, some french, some italian, some russian, a bit gibberish, a bit spanish and i'm gonna start learning danish as soon my exams are over.... oh, and when i'm drunk i speak the most professional combination of them all

and yours? swedish?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>





Mittagspause vorbei?


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> my native tongue is serbocroatic , but i can speak german and romantsch perfectly aswell (romantsch's a rare dialekt here in the alps). I speak also some english, some french, some italian, some russian, a bit gibberish, a bit spanish and i'm gonna start learning danish as soon my exams are over.... oh, and when i'm drunk i speak the most professional combination of them all
> 
> and yours? swedish?



aaa romantsch the bastard latin  

Yeah Swedish is my main language but like most sweds I speak Danish and Norwegian to, English of course, I also read German and Spanish in school and picked up a bit of sign-language and Japanese along the way.


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> aaa romantsch the bastard latin
> 
> Yeah Swedish is my main language but like most sweds I speak Danish and Norwegian to, English of course, I also read German and Spanish in school and picked up a bit of sign-language and Japanese along the way.



bastardized languages which are supposed to be dead since ages FTMFW 

i wish i could speak a bit sign-language
You knew taht romantsch existed? The most people don't even know it exists and even less know that it is a remnant from the old roman sucking empire... restkp man... how did you know?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Mittagspause vorbei?



Nein, der Anmeldeserver vom WLAN hier war kaputt.


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> bastardized languages which are supposed to be dead since ages FTMFW



I've studied runes and ancient swedish so I know the feeling. 



> i wish i could speak a bit sign-language
> You knew taht romantsch existed? The most people don't even know it exists and even less know that it is a remnant from the old roman sucking empire... restkp man... how did you know?



One of my hobbies is to study cultures, I stumbled upon romantsch searching for romani (gypsy language) hahahaha.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> bastardized languages which are supposed to be dead since ages FTMFW
> 
> i wish i could speak a bit sign-language
> You knew taht romantsch existed? The most people don't even know it exists and even less know that it is a remnant from the old roman sucking empire... restkp man... how did you know?



Das is ja recht interessant.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Nein, der Anmeldeserver vom WLAN hier war kaputt.



ach so, hab vergessen dass PC-Heinis nicht essen müssen.... zumindest die für Hardware zuständigen..... bei Programmierern verhält es sich ein bisschen anders:
Ein guter Programmierer ist lediglich ein Werkzeug, welches Koffein in Code umwandelt... 



> I've studied runes and ancient swedish so I know the feeling.



hell yeah! You guys must have lost a lot of your culture when the vatikan came to your lands 



g3rmanium said:


> Das is ja recht interessant.



Werter Herr, wie meintet Ihr denn diese Aussage bezüglich der romanischen Sprache


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> hell yeah! You guys must have lost a lot of your culture when the vatikan came to your lands



It's lost from common knowledge but it's still pretty much existing, you just have to know where to look. A lot of the forbidden arts/music/magic/culture was being kept alive in secret, especially in the north and in the mountains.


----------



## Desecrated

13.33 pm


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> It's lost from common knowledge but it's still pretty much existing, you just have to know where to look. A lot of the forbidden arts/music/magic/culture was being kept alive in secret, especially in the north and in the mountains.



it would have been so great if the christian suckers left the whole country with all its people in peace, but noooooo, some asshole had to "bring salvation" and take the wealth and culture for it


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> it would have been so great if the christian suckers left the whole country with all its people in peace, but noooooo, some asshole had to "bring salvation" and take the wealth and culture for it



I know, and as a musician it bugs me even more, because some of the things are so fucking stupid, I can understand bringing the new religion over here and pushing the old religions away, but for 200 years fiddle playing was forbidden in sweden, because the fiddle was associated with the devil :s


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

12000!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted? Total Posts: 93,967

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 26,174
D-EJ915 12,603
Desecrated *12,000*
TheMissing 5,578
Zepp88 4,801
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,348
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,470
Randy 2,168


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> I know, and as a musician it bugs me even more, because some of the things are so fucking stupid, I can understand bringing the new religion over here and pushing the old religions away, but for 200 years fiddle playing was forbidden in sweden, because the fiddle was associated with the devil :s



you're kidding, right?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ach so, hab vergessen dass PC-Heinis nicht essen müssen.... zumindest die für Hardware zuständigen..... bei Programmierern verhält es sich ein bisschen anders:
> Ein guter Programmierer ist lediglich ein Werkzeug, welches Koffein in Code umwandelt...



Hm.



arktan said:


> Werter Herr, wie meintet Ihr denn diese Aussage bezüglich der romanischen Sprache



Fands ehrlich interessant.

Komisch, daß mir niemand zutraut, mal etwas ernst zu meinen


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> you're kidding, right?



Nope, so was bagpipes and drums, the fiddle survived but the bagpipes and lapp-drums are almost extinct. Very few knows that they exist and even fewer play them.

But the fiddle is still strong, we have 4 types of them, ordinary fiddle, fretted fiddle, sympathetic string fiddle and keyharp. Pretty much thanks to Norwegian people for keeping the fiddle tradition alive. And mountain folks.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Hm.
> 
> 
> 
> Fands ehrlich interessant.
> 
> Komisch, daß mir niemand zutraut, mal etwas ernst zu meinen



sorry


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> sorry



Baßt scho.


----------



## arktan

this is a new trumpet, if you're tired playing with the mouth, just switch emmmmmm......


----------



## progmetaldan

Desecrated said:


> It's lost from common knowledge but it's still pretty much existing, you just have to know where to look. A lot of the forbidden arts/music/magic/culture was being kept alive in secret, especially in the north and in the mountains.



Sounds like the beginning of an epic, fantasy-adventure...


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> this is a new trumpet, if you're tired playing with the mouth, just switch emmmmmm......



Extended range!


----------



## arktan

progmetaldan said:


> Sounds like the beginning of an epic, fantasy-adventure...



 just add some misterious music and a pan over some northern hills and mountains with a lot of fog....


----------



## progmetaldan

arktan said:


> just add some misterious music and a pan over some northern hills and mountains with a lot of fog....


----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


> Sounds like the beginning of an epic, fantasy-adventure...



Welcome to Scandinavia. Why do you think all good metal comes from us


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> just add some misterious music and a pan over some northern hills and mountains with a lot of fog....


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## arktan

Yes!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>




Videoless video is fail.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Videoless video is fail.



Music is meant to be listened to, not watched.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Music is meant to be listened to, not watched.



That's why it's posted on *YouTube*, right?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

q.


----------



## g3rmanium

94000!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> That's why it's posted on *YouToob*, right?



fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> fixed


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 94,008
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 26,199
D-EJ915 12,603
Desecrated 12,008
TheMissing 5,578
Zepp88 4,801
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,348
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,470
Randy 2,168
Nerina 1,383
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,062


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Randy

*Sheer Elation *


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> That's why it's posted on *YouTube*, right?



I think youtube has become more then just uploading video, all form of media is uploaded, it's just convenient.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> *Sheer Ellllllllllllllll *



lllllllllll'd!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going to town to pick up some headphone amp rack unit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I think youtube has become more then just uploading video, all form of media is uploaded, it's just convenient.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bi


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bi



I knew it.


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

NP: Satyricon - Mother North


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

^
What he said.


----------



## Desecrated

^^
What she said.


----------



## Randy

^
He's not wearing any underpants.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!!


----------



## Randy

^
What {choose your own gender} said.


----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> whee~~



I'll take that as "prepubescent little boy".


----------



## Mogwaii

beep


----------



## gaunten

oh no!


----------



## Randy

gaunten said:


> oh no!



Oh yes.


----------



## Desecrated

o post


----------



## D-EJ915

up


----------



## Despised_0515

v461n4


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Despised_0515

p3n0r


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## D-EJ915

VicerExciser said:


> p3n0r


uuuuhhhh


----------



## Desecrated

94044


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Moar buttons!


----------



## Desecrated

48


----------



## Desecrated

49


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Moar buttons!



*False.
*


_Just like your teeth._


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

R U Tr00?


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

OMG WHAXF!


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> bananas



It's always gotta be like that with you... doesn't it, Jeff?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## progmetaldan

,,,


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

I like how michael's NGD has like 3 million more thanks than my NGD does :/


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> I like how michael's NGD has like 3 million more thanks than my NGD does :/



I ed it.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


>




Just for the record, this is in bad taste:


----------



## Zepp88

....

...



...
...
..

..

..............................


----------



## Zepp88

....

...



...
...
..

..

..............................


----------



## Randy

As is this:


----------



## Zepp88

You and all that you love shall be destroyed.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> You and all that you love shall be destroyed.



Ah! In that case, you've arrived just in time.

[action=Randy]greets Zepp88 with open arms[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Action fail.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Action fail.



Blorb.


----------



## Zepp88

Hatred for humanity.

Peak levels.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Loving of cuddly bunnies.
> Peak levels.



Awww... you're sweet.

[action=kisses]face[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

I smell death on you.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I smell death on you.



[action=sniffs]armpits suspiciously[/action]

*Yahtzee!*


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] translates "Yahtzee" into "Please disembowel me for to make chilli please, yes?"[/action]

Who wants chilli?


----------



## Randy

I'll have some, if there's any leftover. 

I'm not really that hungry, because I had a late lunch. 

[action=Randy]rubs his belly[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

I wonder if I can drive a phone through my skull?


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder if I can drive a Kenworth over my ex-girlfriend's face.





What a novel idea!


----------



## D-EJ915

pedos'r'us


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> pedos'r'us



jj.am? How did you know?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> pedos'r'us



Is there one near you? I need something supple and impressionable.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Too old and too male.


----------



## Randy

Both are totally and completely false. 

[action=curtsies]abruptly[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

The curtsie only made it more apparent that you're male.


----------



## Randy

It appears my cover has been blown.

[action=Randy]dives out of a nearby window, escaping on horseback[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

I do have standards.


----------



## Lucky Seven

ur weird


----------



## Zepp88

No, you're weird, I'm nude.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'm the most normal of my friends.


----------



## Zepp88

I can tell.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder if I can drive a phone through my skull?



Have you tried osmosis?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> I'm the most normal of my friends.



That's why you post in the 100 k reply contest, hm?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Have you tried osmosis?



I was thinking something a bit bloodier.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I was thinking something a bit bloodier.


----------



## Zepp88

I think at some point I'll develop a mental disorder causing me to go nuts everytime I hear a phone ring.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I think at some point I'll develop a mental disorder causing me to go nuts everytime I hear a phone ring.



Warum wechselst du deinen Job nicht oder kannst du nichts Anderes?


----------



## Zepp88

Too dead to read or speak German right now....


I'm currently working on moving away from here, and finding a new job. It will happen in good time, but I have to put up with this until then...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Too dead to read or speak German right now....
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on moving away from here, and finding a new job. It will happen in good time, but I have to put up with this until then...



Aha.


----------



## g3rmanium

Und was kommt als Nächstes, Mike?


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Und was kommt als Nächstes, Mike?



With any luck I'll be moving to Richmond, getting a job there maybe at Goodwill (there's good opportunities there and it's a job that I can be happy that I'm doing).

I just have to get a better car insurance rate...and hopefully get my car paid off as quick as possible...and I have room mates lined up if we can find an apartment or townhouse big enough, and depending on whether they go to college in Richmond...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> With any luck I'll be moving to Richmond, getting a job there maybe at Goodwill (there's good opportunities there and it's a job that I can be happy that I'm doing).
> 
> I just have to get a better car insurance rate...and hopefully get my car paid off as quick as possible...and I have room mates lined up if we can find an apartment or townhouse big enough, and depending on whether they go to college in Richmond...



...of DOOM?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllll



When the fuck did this happen?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ...of DOOM?



Definetly.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Definetlllllllllllllll



llll'd.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Mesa


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mesa



With MIDI?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> With MIDI?



Mesa is too afraid to put MIDI in an amp 


Unless it's the triaxis of course....


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Zepp88

Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Mesa is too afraid to put MIDI in an amp
> 
> 
> Unless it's the triaxis of course....



MIDI in guitar amps is so 80s anyways.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> MIDI in guitar amps is so 80s anyways.



Which makes it awesome.






















You don't deserve that Piranha


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> You don't deserve that Piranha



I am thinking about selling it.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> I am thinking about selling it.





Aren't they supposed to be really nice though?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

12.12 pm


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Aren't they supposed to be really nice though?



Yes.

I want power amp tube saturation again.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Yes.
> 
> I want power amp tube saturation again.



....run it through a power amp?


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Zepp88

ALPHA BRAVO CHARLIE DELTA ECHO FOXTROT GOLF HOTEL INDIA JULIET LIMA MIKE NOVEMBER OSCAR PAPA QUEBEC ROMEO SIERRA TANGO UNIFORM VICTOR WHISKEY XRAY YANKEE ZULU


----------



## Desecrated

D!


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Zepp88

niner!


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> niner!



Are you feeling a bit military today ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Broken braincase.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Are you feeling a bit military today ?



It's stuff we use and hear at work every day.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's stuff we use and hear at work every day.



I feel sorry for you


----------



## Zepp88

That's a good man.


----------



## Desecrated

^^
200


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I feel sorry for you



You have no idea how useful it is.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You have no idea how useful it is.



Odd things at the workplace often are.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ....run it through a power amp?



a TUBE power amp?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

07


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> a TUBE power amp?



Of course.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> a TUBE power amp?



IS there anything else worth mentioning ?


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

§5


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> IS there anything else worth mentioning ?



Uhm... 












































































































































































































Maybe that you are weird!


----------



## Desecrated

§6


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Uhm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that you are weird!



Uhm... 




























































































































Yeah you're right...


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

12121!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

13.33 pm


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.


----------



## Desecrated

300 thanked posts!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

You are all numbers to me!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I'm going away over the weekend.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I'm going away over the weekend.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

HHHHHHH


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> HHHHHHH



Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

VVVVVVV


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> VVVVVVV



I concur.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

last post coming soon.


----------



## Desecrated

83


----------



## Desecrated

84


----------



## Desecrated

15.55 pm


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87


----------



## Desecrated

88


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

94300!!!


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430	8930	9330	9380	9416	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429 9430 

LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94291 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

91

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94292 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

92
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94293 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

93
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:00 PM #94294 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94295 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94296 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

95
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94297 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

96
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94298 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

97
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94299 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

98
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94300 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

99
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94300!!!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430	8930	9330	9380	9416	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429 9430 

Edit Tags
Tags
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927	8427	8827	8877	8913	8914	8915	8916	8917	8918	8919	8920	8921	8922	8923	8924	8925	8926 8927 8928	8929	8930	8931	8932	8933	8934	8935	8936	8937	8938	8939	8940	8941	8977	9027	9427 > Last » 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old 06-16-2008, 06:50 PM #89261 (permalink)
ohio_eric
He loves you

ohio_eric's Avatar

Join Date: Feb 2006
Location: Ohio
Posts: 7,297

Main Seven: Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig
Rig: Boss GT-8

Thanked: 144

ohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnate

Quote:
Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
Who Posted?
Total Posts: 89,255
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 25,397
D-EJ915 12,315
Desecrated 10,000
TheMissing 5,485
Zepp88 4,271
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,293
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,205
Randy 2,033
Nerina 1,316
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,057
Bound 938
Wiggywiggler 781
s7eve 764
yevetz 695
loktide 601
ZeroSignal 587
wow

The only proof he needed for the existance of God was music.
Kurt Vonnegut Jr.

Without music, life would be a mistake.
Friedrich Nietzsche
View ohio_eric's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
ohio_eric
View Public Profile
Send a private message to ohio_eric
Visit ohio_eric's homepage!
Find More Posts by ohio_eric
Add ohio_eric to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:21 PM #89262 (permalink)
Randy
All glory to...

Randy's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 2,646

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN

Thanked: 15

Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.


~NEW WORLD SYMPHONY~
Add us today! We need it!
MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nwsymphony
View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Randy
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Randy
Visit Randy's homepage!
Find More Posts by Randy
Add Randy to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:28 PM #89263 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

It's Jesus, LOL

In any language that you learn to speak -- love is twisted and defined as weak

TheMissing's GAScon status: GAScon 4... I'm doing pretty good at the moment.
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89264 (permalink)
Randy
All glory to...

Randy's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 2,646

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN

Thanked: 15

Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.

Indeed. It is.
View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Randy
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Randy
Visit Randy's homepage!
Find More Posts by Randy
Add Randy to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89265 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Randy View Post
new page
Wocka Wocka
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89266 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Randy View Post
Indeed. It is. :La:
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89267 (permalink)
Randy
All glory to...

Randy's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 2,646

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN

Thanked: 15

Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
Wocka Wocka
Fap Fap
View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Randy
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Randy
Visit Randy's homepage!
Find More Posts by Randy
Add Randy to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89268 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

I can has caffine?
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89269 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89270 (permalink)
TheMissing
Sugar Bush

TheMissing's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 4,586

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs

Thanked: 136

TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.

SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFOSHIZZLE
View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
TheMissing
View Public Profile
Send a private message to TheMissing
Visit TheMissing's homepage!
Find More Posts by TheMissing
Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927	8427	8827	8877	8913	8914	8915	8916	8917	8918	8919	8920	8921	8922	8923	8924	8925	8926 8927 8928	8929	8930	8931	8932	8933	8934	8935	8936	8937	8938	8939	8940	8941	8977	9027	9427 > Last » 

Edit Tags
Tags
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431	7931	8331	8381	8417	8418	8419	8420	8421	8422	8423	8424	8425	8426	8427	8428	8429	8430 8431 8432	8433	8434	8435	8436	8437	8438	8439	8440	8441	8442	8443	8444	8445	8481	8531	8931 > Last » 

LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old 05-10-2008, 10:48 PM #84301 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

84300!

"dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
We need !
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84302 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lee View Post
Heiss aber gut
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84303 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

ge.
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:51 PM #84304 (permalink)
Lee
Above

Lee's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Huntersville, NC
Posts: 992

Real Name: Lee
Main Seven: I need one
Rig: Peavey Valveking 112

Thanked: 12

Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Lee
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Lee
Find More Posts by Lee
Add Lee to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:52 PM #84305 (permalink)
Lee
Above

Lee's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Huntersville, NC
Posts: 992

Real Name: Lee
Main Seven: I need one
Rig: Peavey Valveking 112

Thanked: 12

Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
84300!
E?
View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Lee
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Lee
Find More Posts by Lee
Add Lee to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:55 PM #84306 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

E!
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84307 (permalink)
Lee
Above

Lee's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Huntersville, NC
Posts: 992

Real Name: Lee
Main Seven: I need one
Rig: Peavey Valveking 112

Thanked: 12

Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.

E.
View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Lee
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Lee
Find More Posts by Lee
Add Lee to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84308 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lee View Post
E?
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:58 PM #84309 (permalink)
Lee
Above

Lee's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2006
Location: Huntersville, NC
Posts: 992

Real Name: Lee
Main Seven: I need one
Rig: Peavey Valveking 112

Thanked: 12

Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Lee
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Lee
Find More Posts by Lee
Add Lee to Your Contacts
Old 05-10-2008, 10:59 PM #84310 (permalink)
g3rmanium
Turn up the bass.

g3rmanium's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
Posts: 563

Real Name: Johann
Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
Rig: Rocktron Piranha

Thanked: 5

g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lee View Post
E.
View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
g3rmanium
View Public Profile
Send a private message to g3rmanium
Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
Find More Posts by g3rmanium
Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
Reply 
Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431	7931	8331	8381	8417	8418	8419	8420	8421	8422	8423	8424	8425	8426	8427	8428	8429	8430 8431 8432	8433	8434	8435	8436	8437	8438	8439	8440	8441	8442	8443	8444	8445	8481	8531	8931 > Last » 

Edit Tags
Tags
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks


----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431	8931	9331	9381	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429	9430 9431 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94300!!!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:02 PM #94302 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out

Go Back
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430

LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94291 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

91

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94292 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

92
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94293 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

93
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:00 PM #94294 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94295 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94296 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

95
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94297 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

96
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94298 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

97
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94299 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

98
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94300 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

99
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94300!!!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Reply
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430

Edit Tags
Tags
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:04 PM #94303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> lllllllllllllllllll
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94304 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 06-16-2008, 06:50 PM #89261 (permalink)
> ohio_eric
> He loves you
> 
> ohio_eric's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2006
> Location: Ohio
> Posts: 7,297
> 
> Main Seven: Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig
> Rig: Boss GT-8
> 
> Thanked: 144
> 
> ohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnate
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 89,255
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,397
> D-EJ915 12,315
> Desecrated 10,000
> TheMissing 5,485
> Zepp88 4,271
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,293
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,205
> Randy 2,033
> Nerina 1,316
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Bound 938
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 764
> yevetz 695
> loktide 601
> ZeroSignal 587
> wow
> 
> The only proof he needed for the existance of God was music.
> Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
> 
> Without music, life would be a mistake.
> Friedrich Nietzsche
> View ohio_eric's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> ohio_eric
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to ohio_eric
> Visit ohio_eric's homepage!
> Find More Posts by ohio_eric
> Add ohio_eric to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:21 PM #89262 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> 
> ~NEW WORLD SYMPHONY~
> Add us today! We need it!
> MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nwsymphony
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:28 PM #89263 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> It's Jesus, LOL
> 
> In any language that you learn to speak -- love is twisted and defined as weak
> 
> TheMissing's GAScon status: GAScon 4... I'm doing pretty good at the moment.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89264 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Indeed. It is.
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89265 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> new page
> Wocka Wocka
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89266 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> Indeed. It is. :La:
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89267 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
> Wocka Wocka
> Fap Fap
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89268 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> I can has caffine?
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89269 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89270 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFOSHIZZLE
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94305 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> post
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94306 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:48 PM #84301 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> 84300!
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84302 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> Heiss aber gut
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> ge.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:51 PM #84304 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:52 PM #84305 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> 84300!
> E?
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:55 PM #84306 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> E!
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84307 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> E.
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84308 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E?
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:58 PM #84309 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:59 PM #84310 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431	8931	9331	9381	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429	9430 9431
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply 
Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431	8931	9331	9381	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429	9430 9431 
View First Unread View First Unread 
LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94300!!!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:02 PM #94302 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out

Go Back
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
100k Reply Contest



Welcome, Desecrated
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 37
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.

Notices
UK Member Meet Up!
Click here for Details!
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430

LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94291 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

91

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94292 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

92
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 03:59 PM #94293 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

93
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:00 PM #94294 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94295 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94296 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

95
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94297 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

96
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94298 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

97
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94299 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

98
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Old Today, 04:01 PM #94300 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

99
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Unread Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
Desecrated
Junk and harlot man.

Desecrated's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: North of sweden
Posts: 6,675

Real Name: Jonathan
Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
Rig: Behringer

Thanked: 301

Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.

94300!!!

Productive Desecration Since 2004
View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Desecrated
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Desecrated
Find More Posts by Desecrated
Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
Reply
Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430

Edit Tags
Tags
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap


> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:04 PM #94303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> lllllllllllllllllll
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:05 PM #94304 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 06-16-2008, 06:50 PM #89261 (permalink)
> ohio_eric
> He loves you
> 
> ohio_eric's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2006
> Location: Ohio
> Posts: 7,297
> 
> Main Seven: Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig
> Rig: Boss GT-8
> 
> Thanked: 144
> 
> ohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnate
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 89,255
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,397
> D-EJ915 12,315
> Desecrated 10,000
> TheMissing 5,485
> Zepp88 4,271
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,293
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,205
> Randy 2,033
> Nerina 1,316
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Bound 938
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 764
> yevetz 695
> loktide 601
> ZeroSignal 587
> wow
> 
> The only proof he needed for the existance of God was music.
> Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
> 
> Without music, life would be a mistake.
> Friedrich Nietzsche
> View ohio_eric's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> ohio_eric
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to ohio_eric
> Visit ohio_eric's homepage!
> Find More Posts by ohio_eric
> Add ohio_eric to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:21 PM #89262 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> 
> ~NEW WORLD SYMPHONY~
> Add us today! We need it!
> MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nwsymphony
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:28 PM #89263 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> It's Jesus, LOL
> 
> In any language that you learn to speak -- love is twisted and defined as weak
> 
> TheMissing's GAScon status: GAScon 4... I'm doing pretty good at the moment.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89264 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Indeed. It is.
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89265 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> new page
> Wocka Wocka
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89266 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> Indeed. It is. :La:
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89267 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
> Wocka Wocka
> Fap Fap
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89268 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> I can has caffine?
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89269 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89270 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFOSHIZZLE
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:05 PM #94305 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> post
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:05 PM #94306 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:48 PM #84301 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> 84300!
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84302 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> Heiss aber gut
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> ge.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:51 PM #84304 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:52 PM #84305 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> 84300!
> E?
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:55 PM #84306 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> E!
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84307 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> E.
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84308 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E?
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:58 PM #84309 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:59 PM #84310 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:06 PM #94307 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431 8931 9331 9381 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430 9431
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 94300!!!
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:02 PM #94302 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430
> 
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old Today, 03:59 PM #94291 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 91
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 03:59 PM #94292 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 92
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 03:59 PM #94293 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 93
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:00 PM #94294 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94295 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 94
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94296 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 95
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94297 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 96
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94298 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 97
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94299 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 98
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:01 PM #94300 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 99
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:02 PM #94301 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> 94300!!!
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 9430 of 9430 « First < 8430 8930 9330 9380 9416 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:04 PM #94303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> lllllllllllllllllll
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94304 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> View First Unread View First Unread
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 06-16-2008, 06:50 PM #89261 (permalink)
> ohio_eric
> He loves you
> 
> ohio_eric's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2006
> Location: Ohio
> Posts: 7,297
> 
> Main Seven: Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig
> Rig: Boss GT-8
> 
> Thanked: 144
> 
> ohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnateohio_eric is Odin incarnate
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 89,255
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 25,397
> D-EJ915 12,315
> Desecrated 10,000
> TheMissing 5,485
> Zepp88 4,271
> Alpo 3,656
> Lee 3,293
> Naren 2,780
> playstopause 2,205
> Randy 2,033
> Nerina 1,316
> arnoroth661 1,189
> Lucky Seven 1,057
> Bound 938
> Wiggywiggler 781
> s7eve 764
> yevetz 695
> loktide 601
> ZeroSignal 587
> wow
> 
> The only proof he needed for the existance of God was music.
> Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
> 
> Without music, life would be a mistake.
> Friedrich Nietzsche
> View ohio_eric's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> ohio_eric
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to ohio_eric
> Visit ohio_eric's homepage!
> Find More Posts by ohio_eric
> Add ohio_eric to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:21 PM #89262 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> 
> ~NEW WORLD SYMPHONY~
> Add us today! We need it!
> MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nwsymphony
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:28 PM #89263 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> It's Jesus, LOL
> 
> In any language that you learn to speak -- love is twisted and defined as weak
> 
> TheMissing's GAScon status: GAScon 4... I'm doing pretty good at the moment.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89264 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Indeed. It is.
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:29 PM #89265 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> new page
> Wocka Wocka
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89266 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Randy View Post
> Indeed. It is. :La:
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89267 (permalink)
> Randy
> All glory to...
> 
> Randy's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 2,646
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> Rig: TSovC->2101->CROWN
> 
> Thanked: 15
> 
> Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.Randy is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMissing View Post
> Wocka Wocka
> Fap Fap
> View Randy's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Randy
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Randy
> Visit Randy's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Randy
> Add Randy to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:30 PM #89268 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> I can has caffine?
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89269 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> sleeping on a computer desk does not yield quality sleep.
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Old 06-16-2008, 07:31 PM #89270 (permalink)
> TheMissing
> Sugar Bush
> 
> TheMissing's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 4,586
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Gryphon7 (W/BKP)
> Rig: 5150 II-Swamp Thangs
> 
> Thanked: 136
> 
> TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.TheMissing can play Erotomania with his toes.
> 
> SUPERHAPPYFUNTIMEFOSHIZZLE
> View TheMissing's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> TheMissing
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to TheMissing
> Visit TheMissing's homepage!
> Find More Posts by TheMissing
> Add TheMissing to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8927 of 9431 « First < 7927 8427 8827 8877 8913 8914 8915 8916 8917 8918 8919 8920 8921 8922 8923 8924 8925 8926 8927 8928 8929 8930 8931 8932 8933 8934 8935 8936 8937 8938 8939 8940 8941 8977 9027 9427 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94305 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> post
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:05 PM #94306 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery merch
> Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority
> home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out
> 
> Go Back
> Sevenstring.org
> » Off-Topic
> »
> 100k Reply Contest
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Desecrated
> You Last visited: Today
> New Messages: 0 / 37
> Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
> 
> Notices
> UK Member Meet Up!
> Click here for Details!
> Search Forums
> Show Threads Show Posts
> Advanced Search
> Go to Page...
> Site Supporter
> My images
> Upload an image
> User Control Panel
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> Edit Signature
> Edit Your Details
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Your Profile
> Site Features
> Arcade Games
> Photo Gallery
> Chat Room
> Member Jukebox
> Patch Library
> Trader Ratings
> Sevenstring Registry
> Member List
> Quick Links
> Today's Posts
> Unanswered Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Quick Controls
> Edit Signature
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Private Messages
> Thread Subscriptions
> View My Profile
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> LinkBack Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 14 votes, 4.71 average. Display Modes
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:48 PM #84301 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> 84300!
> 
> "dude the pokémon games kick ass, I keep my manliness on the down-low anyway " (Jeff)
> You can call me Johann. I have a blog about guitar effects.
> We need !
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84302 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> Heiss aber gut
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:49 PM #84303 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> ge.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:51 PM #84304 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:52 PM #84305 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> 84300!
> E?
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:55 PM #84306 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> E!
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84307 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> E.
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:56 PM #84308 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E?
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:58 PM #84309 (permalink)
> Lee
> Above
> 
> Lee's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2006
> Location: Huntersville, NC
> Posts: 992
> 
> Real Name: Lee
> Main Seven: I need one
> Rig: Peavey Valveking 112
> 
> Thanked: 12
> 
> Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.Lee is pretty damn metal.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by g3rmanium View Post
> View Lee's Photo Album Offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Lee
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Lee
> Find More Posts by Lee
> Add Lee to Your Contacts
> Old 05-10-2008, 10:59 PM #84310 (permalink)
> g3rmanium
> Turn up the bass.
> 
> g3rmanium's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2005
> Location: Minga wo die Laid stinga
> Posts: 563
> 
> Real Name: Johann
> Main Seven: Ibanez 2027XVV
> Rig: Rocktron Piranha
> 
> Thanked: 5
> 
> g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.g3rmanium is shredding to new heights.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lee View Post
> E.
> View g3rmanium's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> g3rmanium
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to g3rmanium
> Visit g3rmanium's homepage!
> Find More Posts by g3rmanium
> Add g3rmanium to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 8431 of 9431 « First < 7431 7931 8331 8381 8417 8418 8419 8420 8421 8422 8423 8424 8425 8426 8427 8428 8429 8430 8431 8432 8433 8434 8435 8436 8437 8438 8439 8440 8441 8442 8443 8444 8445 8481 8531 8931 > Last »
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> 
> Productive Desecration Since 2004
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431 8931 9331 9381 9417 9418 9419 9420 9421 9422 9423 9424 9425 9426 9427 9428 9429 9430 9431
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.1.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Old Today, 04:07 PM #94308 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Unread Today, 04:08 PM #94309 (permalink)
> Desecrated
> Junk and harlot man.
> 
> Desecrated's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2005
> Location: North of sweden
> Posts: 6,675
> 
> Real Name: Jonathan
> Main Seven: Schecter Omen Extreme
> Main ERG: Orfea 10-string
> Rig: Behringer
> 
> Thanked: 301
> 
> Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.Desecrated won't break the oath.
> 
> :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p: :b ump::bum p:
> View Desecrated's Photo Album Online Now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
> Desecrated
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Desecrated
> Find More Posts by Desecrated
> Add Desecrated to Your Contacts
> Reply
> Page 9431 of 9431 « First < 8431	8931	9331	9381	9417	9418	9419	9420	9421	9422	9423	9424	9425	9426	9427	9428	9429	9430 9431
> 
> Edit Tags
> Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, noooooooooooooooooooooooo, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, tuna fish slam-wiches, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes
> 
> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> Okay
> Message:
> Remove Text Formatting
> 
> Bold
> 
> Italic
> 
> Underline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert Link
> 
> Insert Image
> 
> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Switch Editor Mode
> Options
> Show your signature
> Quote message in reply?
> Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait
> 
> « God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill Rule' | - »
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version Show Printable Version
> Email this Page Email this Page
> Subscription Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode Linear Mode
> Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> ExcellentExcellent
> GoodGood
> AverageAverage
> BadBad
> TerribleTerrible
> 
> Forum Jump
> User Control PanelPrivate MessagesSubscriptionsWho's OnlineSearch ForumsForums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions
> 
> 
> Similar Threads
> Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post
> A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply! Arivergandez Sevenstring Guitars 18 05-29-2008 08:27 PM
> I Need Contest Ideas Kevan Off-Topic 22 03-24-2008 08:39 PM
> Please reply quickly!!! Laren Sevenstring Guitars 28 03-13-2008 12:03 AM
> RG7321 problem----plz reply!!!!! Lord_Kain Sevenstring Guitars 23 11-07-2007 06:39 AM
> 
> The Seven String Guitar Authority
> Raleigh Music Academy Soloway Guitars Angel Vivaldi
> Eric Clemenzi Ra Fans Vince LuPone
> Scott Kroeker Tremol-No Division
> Michael Sherman Guitars Chris Quigley Drew Peterson
> Recording Gear from MusiciansFriend.com
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.1 PL2
> Copyright ©2000 - 2008, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Content © 2008 Sevenstring.org LLC - Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> One of the largest message boards on the web !
> 
> RSS Add to My Yahoo! Add to iGoogle
> 
> LinkBack
> LinkBack URL LinkBack URL
> About LinkBacks About LinkBacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Desecrated

last post, see you on sunday.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> last post, see you on sunday.



Pfiadi Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

glorp


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> glorp



xkcd - A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language - By Randall Munroe


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

ring


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> ring



Satan calling?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

tata!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> tata!


----------



## El Caco

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/61323-nwd-where-should-i-put-my-sticker-56k.html


----------



## D-EJ915

you should use GNU screen


----------



## El Caco

and lose the pretties


----------



## CooleyJr

WOOF!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!


----------



## progmetaldan

777


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...et-duncan-designed-you-say-why-yes-clips.html


----------



## Nerina

POST


----------



## D-EJ915

asl


----------



## D-EJ915

pop pop


----------



## kristallin

fish tacos


----------



## Nerina

Wheres Des and Zepp? My partners in crime?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina!


----------



## progmetaldan

:::::::


----------



## Zepp88

Mr. Anderson.....


----------



## D-EJ915

don't taze me


----------



## Zepp88

Oh I will


----------



## Zepp88

[sign]Wanker[/sign]


----------



## D-EJ915

gatadas


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> gatadas



OH! Dude... that's juat gross 

[action=Randy]plugs his nose[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!





+1,000,000


----------



## Lucky Seven

I had sex with your children. It was great.


----------



## Zepp88

[sign]Spread Eagle Beagle[/sign]


----------



## D-EJ915

Lucky Seven said:


> I had sex with your children. It was great.


sexcellent


----------



## Randy

Lucky Seven said:


> I had sex with your children. It was great.





Spoiler



Not from what I heard


----------



## Lucky Seven

your balls on my eyes

I love my children.

I love my children.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] feels dirty [/action]


----------



## Zepp88

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

+






=


----------



## Zepp88

Valiant Giraffe!


----------



## D-EJ915

those hot dog octopi are amazing


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a lot of tabs open

[banana]



[/banana]


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> you should use GNU screen



Everybody should use GNU screen!


----------



## Lucky Seven

lard


----------



## Zepp88

gnu screen? Links?

<---Xfce4 lover.....


----------



## El Caco

I post in your thread, now you post in my thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/61323-nwd-where-should-i-put-my-sticker-56k.html


----------



## Zepp88

Votared.


----------



## progmetaldan

DC727?


----------



## D-EJ915

bloo


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bananaz


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> gnu screen? Links?
> 
> <---Xfce4 lover.....



Xfce4 hab ich auch auf einem Notebook.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> bananaz



In your guitarz?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ibananez


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lucky Seven said:


> Ibananez



Right, Jeff plays an Ibananez.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

clearing out space


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> clearing out space






 Just Jeff.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

EUROPEANS! You have until MONDAY to contact your MEP and save Internet freedom!!! - Ubuntu Forums


----------



## Nerina

warlocks rule


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Thor, the mighty
Thor, the brave (does a God need to be brave?)
Crush the infidels in yer way

wooka-hey oh hai?

wooka-hey oh hai?


----------



## D-EJ915

a new page


----------



## Wiggywiggler

If there's a new page, I'll be the first in line


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

you haven't gotten farther ?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> you haven't gotten farther ?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post then you lazy bastard


----------



## Desecrated

22


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

24


----------



## Desecrated

25


----------



## Desecrated

26


----------



## Desecrated

27


----------



## Desecrated

28


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

9*4444*!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> post then you lazy bastard



I am not as good as you.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I am not as good as you.



Your 3 times the man I am


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Your 3 times the man I am



AND I don't repost all the shit from ICHC.com


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> AND I don't repost all the shit from ICHC.com



It's my purpose of life.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> It's my purpose of life.



You are weird, Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

tats


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


XD


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> XD


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

postelli post


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]Just testing this[/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

[banana]this is awesome!!![/banana]


----------



## Desecrated

[fawk]Does this work to?[/fawk]


----------



## Desecrated

apparently not enough balls.


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]*D!*[/sign]


----------



## D-EJ915

mroww kitteh!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

[sign]Satan[/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]The power of Satan compels you![/sign]


----------



## Wiggywiggler

raindrops keep fallin' on my head.

Just that you know.


----------



## Desecrated

wiggy!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Oh noes!


----------



## Desecrated

Hey I haven't seen you in a while, where have you been ?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Lost in the Ozone


----------



## Desecrated

That most have been painful.


----------



## D-EJ915

TITS ON A STICK!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> TITS ON A STICK!!!!



You has them ?=


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha nooo I'm so flat chested it's crazy


----------



## D-EJ915

don't tell kona though


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha nooo I'm so flat chested it's crazy



Iz okay, we still wub you anyway


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha nooo I'm so flat chested it's crazy


 
-flex- I proclaim you true.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

You should get implants.


----------



## Desecrated

JoeyTRabbit said:


> You should get implants.



noooz, that feels like stroking the outside of a bucket, breasts should feel like a sack of puppies.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

again


----------



## Desecrated

And again


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

94500


----------



## Desecrated

10


----------



## Desecrated

11


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

21


----------



## Desecrated

*12222!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-EJ915

gah


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

lag


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha nooo I'm so flat chested it's crazy


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> good morning



Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

It's repost time!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

94600!


----------



## g3rmanium

[sign]lllllllllllllllll[/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

[sign][sign][sign]llllllllll[/sign][/sign][/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]post[/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [sign]post[/sign]



[sign]You are weird, Jonathan[/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> [sign]You are weird, Jonathan[/sign]



[sign]So are you  [/sign]


----------



## turmoil

llllllllllll llllllllllll llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## progmetaldan

post


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [sign]So are you  [/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> post



True.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

g3rmanium said:


> True.



indeed, very astute...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> indeed, very astute...


----------



## Desecrated

natas


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> natas



Natas (group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Esham FTW!!

N of the world was an awesome album.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Natas (group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Esham FTW!!
> 
> N of the world was an awesome album.



Wow, I'm surprised somebody even knows about horrorcore.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Wow, I'm surprised somebody even knows about horrorcore.



Horrorcore harbors some of the best rappers. I was big into ICP a few years ago, and that kinda pointed me into that direction.


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Horrorcore harbors some of the best rappers. I was big into ICP a few years ago, and that kinda pointed me into that direction.



Really I haven't met anybody yet hahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78...


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

80


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

41


----------



## Desecrated

42


----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## Desecrated

44


----------



## Desecrated

45


----------



## Desecrated

4646


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

[banana]post[/banana]


----------



## Desecrated

[banana]I can post inside my banana!!![/banana]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> [banana]I can post inside my banana!!![/banana]



[banana][sign]You are weird, Jonathan. [/sign][/banana]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

[sign][banana][sign]You are weird to, Johann.   [/sign][/banana][/sign]


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!


----------



## Randy

Multiple signs, inside other signs FTW!


----------



## Zepp88

[sign] doom [/sign]


----------



## 777

5,335 to go wooop


----------



## Zepp88

That shall be easy to attain.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

777 said:


> 5,335 to go wooop



give me 50 days.


----------



## D-EJ915

whaarrr


----------



## Groff

E?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

12*333*


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 94,709

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 26,409
D-EJ915 12,649
Desecrated 12,333
TheMissing 5,584
Zepp88 4,851
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,348
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,470
Randy 2,194


----------



## D-EJ915

lol @ those where are they from?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E?



E!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol @ those where are they from?



I will start posting them daily along with lolcats and cyanide.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

flatties


----------



## Lee

And with that, I'm back.


----------



## D-EJ915

a new page


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> a new page



Jeff. Seriously. What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> I will start posting them daily along with lolcats and cyanide.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> And with that, I'm back.



It's because you rule!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## darbdavys

How come l?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

darbdavys said:


> How come l?



llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...-girl-national-folk-festival-wild-horses.html


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johann


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

43


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

14.44

12*444*!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> 14.44
> 
> 12*444*!!!!



[sign][/sign]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Lee

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Groff

La, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Lee.


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> post



Seriously?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Seriously?



Nope. I'm lying, this isen't a post.


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...runk-spiral-architect-folk-music-edition.html


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Nope. I'm lying, this isen't a post.



Right.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Right.



Left


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Left


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> La, Chris?



La!


----------



## D-EJ915

whewee


----------



## Randy

*A MILLION DOVES....*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

*TEARS OF BLOOD....*


----------



## turmoil

booooo


----------



## D-EJ915

rwar!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rwar!



*straddles


----------



## Lee

D-EJ915 said:


> rwar!



gwar!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]post[/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

00


----------



## Desecrated

900


----------



## D-EJ915

ass


----------



## Lee

when?


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> ass



You haz it ???


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> when?



Now!!!!


----------



## Lee

I'm there!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm there!



I'm coming soon


----------



## D-EJ915

tt!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

tastes


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> tastes



I know I know!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I know I know!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Lee

oi


----------



## Randy

Jambalayas.


----------



## Lee

Randy said:


> Jambalayas.



Shrimp jambalaya with a ton of hot sauce


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Human baby jambalaya with a ton of dog sauce



Sounds like my kind of meal.


----------



## Groff

Frank's Red Hot = best sauce ever (well... Best sauce that isn't made with habanero that is)


----------



## Lee

I didn't know they made it until I saw it, but Texas Pete extra hot is delicious


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]wonders if anybody caught the ninja-like 'quote fix', in his previous message.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

23.33 pm


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> 23.33 pm



Bedtime, grand-mama.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Bedtime, grand-mama.



O hell now, the night shift starts now. 4 more hours to work.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> O hell now, the night shift starts now. 4 more hours to work.



Nightshift at the morgue? Creepy. 

*shivers


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Nightshift at the morgue? Creepy.
> 
> *shivers



It's raining outside, it's cosy and warm down here....


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> It's raining outside, it's cosy and warm down here....



The heat radiating off organs of the recently deceased is soothing.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> The heat radiating off organs, of recently deceased is soothing.



Sometimes I'll pile them on top off me before going to sleep. They say fluids are good for you.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Sometimes I'll pile them on top off me before going to sleep. They say fluids are good for you.



 

Embalming fluid is rejuvenating for the skin, I think.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Embalming fluid is rejuvenating for the skin, I think.



That shit burns when you get it in your eyes.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> That shit burns when you get it in your eyes.



The stinging goes away, if you dip your face in human feces.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> The stinging goes away, if you dip your face in human feces.



Most stinging does. 
But regarding embalming fluid, most people think that it preserves the skin but it actually kills of all the bacteria that breaks the skin down, that shit is like 30% formaldehyde. That's why the skin gets that yellowish tone after a couple of weeks, the pigmentation is actually burning up from the inside. 

Once I had this young chick captured, so I slit her arm open and poured EM fluids in it and watch the arm destroy itself, I read Agatha Christie novels to her the whole time.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## Desecrated

444


----------



## Desecrated

55555


----------



## Desecrated

6666666


----------



## Desecrated

77777777777


----------



## Desecrated

888888


----------



## Desecrated

*94949*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheetay


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I read Agatha Christie novels to her the whole time.



I'm guessing that's what finally did her in.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I'm guessing that's what finally did her in.



Yeah, mystery murder novels are horrible,


----------



## auxioluck

Q: What's the opposite of Christopher Reeves?

A: Christopher Walken.


----------



## D-EJ915

hawt


----------



## Desecrated

[sign]post[/sign]


----------



## Lee

[sign]roflcopter[/sign]


----------



## D-EJ915

join the IRC chat

/server dej915.serveftp.com
/join #awesome


----------



## D-EJ915

join the IRC chat

/server dej915.serveftp.com
/join #awesome


----------



## Desecrated

Does people still use irc ???


----------



## Lee

apparently jeff does


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Does people still use irc ???



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.



really, I haven't seen that stuff since collage, most people over here use msn or dc++


----------



## Zepp88

It's still used, but for filesharing DC++ is certainly better


----------



## Desecrated

The new version is crazy hot, you can reach marvelous speeds, well not you, but others can.


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah....not me


----------



## Desecrated

For those of you who just joined us, zepp has the slowest internet connection in history. 

And now on with the program.


----------



## Desecrated

So mike, I here you're at your work.


----------



## Zepp88

Yep, that's where I am.


----------



## Desecrated

Any annoying customers today ???


----------



## Zepp88

Not yet, just got here  I've only had one call so far...might be a slow day...er...night...


I'm coming to the realization that I have an obsession with the cold war. I want it to happen again


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Not yet, just got here  I've only had one call so far...might be a slow day...er...night...
> 
> 
> I'm coming to the realization that I have an obsession with the cold war. I want it to happen again



russia vs usa ??? 

Can't you just be cold with some arabic country ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> russia vs usa ???
> 
> Can't you just be cold with some arabic country ?



Everything about it, it's almost like the cold war never ended, because what is happening now in the middle east has its roots in the cold war...


I don't know, I'm fucking weird.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Everything about it, it's almost like the cold war never ended, because what is happening now in the middle east has its roots in the cold war...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm fucking weird.



Well yeah, usa is behaving like an abusive boyfriend, they don't change behavior just because they change their girl,


----------



## Zepp88

The irony...our involvement in the cold war is what has sparked much of the mess in the middle east....Osama's family got totally fucked over...now he's out for blood...so he brainwashes an army of terrorists....and wants to throw down on Westerners....

I should probably go to sleep...


----------



## Desecrated

I don't think he needed to brainwash them, because of all the inhuman acts usa has committed there are people more then willing to take up arms against them, I've heard a number of people say that america deserved the 9/11.


----------



## Zepp88

Well, the fact that at the so-called end of the Cold War, Russia betrayed them and joined the U.S.A. to go out and attack Iraq fucked up a lot of peoples lives and angered just about everyone south of Kazahkstan...

Too maybe people fail to realize that we created this problem.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well, the fact that at the so-called end of the Cold War, Russia betrayed them and joined the U.S.A. to go out and attack Iraq fucked up a lot of peoples lives and angered just about everyone south of Kazahkstan...
> 
> Too maybe people fail to realize that we created this problem.



nooz, america is perfect, you have apple pie, you can not commit any wrongdoing!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> nooz, america is perfect, you have apple pie, you can not commit any wrongdoing!



Shit! They've brainwashed you too.

Join the Marines!


----------



## Desecrated

But that's not really america exclusively, most countries hide all bad press about themself, it's almost always up to the people to research things for them self and figure out what's really going on, and even if you do realize it, nobody will care because the new episode of desperate housewife or american idol is on and you don't want to spend your evening sorting through reference material


----------



## Zepp88

Governments never speak for the People.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Governments never speak for the People.



"politicians speaks at you, not with you" - swedish proverb.


----------



## Zepp88

You guys had trouble with this?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> You guys had trouble with this?



It was slightly confusing for some time, maybe 150-200 accidents first month or so, but after that people got used to it. Humans are highly adaptable.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I just read about it and got a laugh  

The British still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Win.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I just read about it and got a laugh
> 
> The British still haven't figured it out.



The britts still think they are an empire without need to adjust to anything. Accept follow usas lead like a hungry lapdog.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The britts still think they are an empire without need to adjust to anything. Accept follow usas lead like a hungry lapdog.



They went from mortal enemy, to valuable and trusted allie, and now they're like some adoring fan following the U.S. around.


----------



## Desecrated

Thats a really pathetic evolution


----------



## Zepp88

I wonder if when the Union collapses, which will happen at some point, Britain will decide that monarchy is silly and break that up too....you know...to keep up appearances...or something....


GREETINGS COMRADE! PIZDETZ! PIZDA! HUY HUY!


----------



## Desecrated

Probably go the other way and reinforce it completely.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] really really wants the Empire to crumble....[/action]

[sign]^^That's going to result in great economic instability throughout the world and great loss of life in the States[/sign]

I know I know, but the greater good requires sacrifice.

[sign]^ You're a communist bastard! Un-American! Heathen![/sign]

No....I'm more of a socialist.......

[sign]Communist! Dictator!!![/sign]

No....you're an uneducated hick....

[sign]Go USA!!!![/sign]

[action=Zepp88] was found dead a few days later from apparent suicide leaving a note stating simply "There is no hope. I have left a few more boxes of ammo for whoever wants to come with me.[/action]

[sign]God damned pinko commie wierdo, he didn't love America enough![/sign]







BREAKING NEWS: AMERICAN EMPIRE CRUMBLES, CIVIL UNREST SPREADS THROUGHOUT THE SEPARATED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## Desecrated

pinko commie weirdo ftw.


----------



## Zepp88

BREAKING NEWS: SATISFIED WITH THE FALL OF AMERICA OSAMA BIN LADEN CALLS OFF THE TERRORISTS, THE WORLD BECOMES A SAFER PLACE


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> pinko commie weirdo ftw.



It's a shame communism doesn't work well....damn that human nature...


----------



## D-EJ915

wgheewee


----------



## Desecrated

communism isn't the brightest idea humanity has had, anarcholiberal socialism driven by direct democracy on the other hand.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> communism isn't the brightest idea humanity has had, anarcholiberal socialism driven by direct democracy on the other hand.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Desecrated

95000


----------



## Zepp88

BREAKING NEWS: A PLANE CARRYING THE ENTIRE BUSH FAMILY CRASHES. ALL KILLED INSTANTLY, THERE IS GREAT REJOICING AROUND THE WORLD. JESUS RETURNS!


----------



## Desecrated

Only 5000 more to go.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A PLANE CARRYING THE ENTIRE BUSH FAMILY CRASHES. ALL KILLED INSTANTLY, THERE IS GREAT REJOICING AROUND THE WORLD. JESUS RETURNS!



That would be kinda ironic.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Those are weird ones for ICANHAZCHEESEBURGER


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Those are weird ones for ICANHAZCHEESEBURGER



It's from one of their daughtersites.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Those people are insane.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



She's cute.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Those people are insane.



Every sperm is holy!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> She's cute.



Doesn't look much older then 12....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Every sperm is holy!!!



One word:

China.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Doesn't look much older then 12....



I don't really care, I can find that out later.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> One word:
> 
> China.



one word; 

What the world needs now is love sweet love.


----------



## Zepp88

WE'RE GONNA FREE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU!


YOU'RE NEXT SWEDEN, YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MCDONALDS AND STARBUCKS!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I don't really care, I can find that out later.



I'm not at all surprised, but a bit trilled.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> one word;
> 
> What the world needs now is love sweet love.



[sign]Spilling of seed is a sin. That's why it goes in her mouth.[/sign]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm not at all surprised, but a bit trilled.



Well, the age of consent on international waters is just after birth....after all....


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd hit it lol


>__>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [sign]Spilling of seed is a sin. That's why it goes in her mouth.[/sign]



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...out-jj-rodriguez-last-night-5.html#post919494


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...out-jj-rodriguez-last-night-5.html#post919494





I remember that


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I remember that



I'm just following gods words !!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm just following gods words !!!



That's how I can get jesus-freak girls to do that!


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...runk-spiral-architect-folk-music-edition.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/61566-heavy-joik.html


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That's how I can get jesus-freak girls to do that!



Exactly!


----------



## Desecrated

Run to the hills with your newfound knowledge.


----------



## Desecrated

50


----------



## Zepp88

I think I'll start a church.


----------



## daybean

a, while i was gone they found a body in the farm on at, and 500 lbs of weed. crazy shit.


----------



## Zepp88

...the farm where you work?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I think I'll start a church.



I'm with you, Can I be the choirboy ?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> a, while i was gone they found a body in the farm on at, and 500 lbs of weed. crazy shit.



That's a lot .


----------



## daybean

no, im staying at a ranch/farm (24/7), but yeah i work there time to time.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm with you, Can I be the choirboy ?



Sure, I'll assign you an energetic preist.


----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> no, im staying at a ranch/farm (24/7), but yeah i work there time to time.



Mexican smugglers?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sure, I'll assign you an energetic preist.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Sure, I'll assign you an energetic preist.



your just asking for it


----------



## Desecrated

[banana]12555!!!![/banana]

Time to go to sleep.


----------



## Desecrated

[banana]12555!!!![/banana]

Time to go to sleep.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [banana]12555!!!![/banana]
> 
> Time to go to sleep.



You must go to confession first.


----------



## Zepp88

TIME CHECK!

12:53AM


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Mexican smugglers?



im not sure, but down here its more likely theyre mexican/american and have mexicans cross it over, this is and all the BP on my ass is some scary shit. you cross a smuggler and it could be dangerous.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> im not sure, but down here its more likely theyre mexican/american and have mexicans cross it over, this is and all the BP on my ass is some scary shit. you cross a smuggler and it could be dangerous.



AK-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> AK-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



yeah, they have those x10, i just got a glock .45 and a couple shotguns. i had an assualt rifle but i sold it. im not going to war.


----------



## Zepp88

Fight fire with fire. 

Next stop, the WBC


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> AK-101 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Why would you want one of those?
The sights on most AKs are a little weird imo.


----------



## Zepp88

I've never fired an AK, but from everything I've read they're incredibly reliable guns and also inexpensive and widely available, in a fall of order, all shit hits the fan scenario that would require the common man to bear arms and protect themselves, their family, or their nation, I'd grab one.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> I've never fired an AK, but from everything I've read they're incredibly reliable guns and also inexpensive and widely available, in a fall of order, all shit hits the fan scenario that would require the common man to bear arms and protect themselves, their family, or their nation, I'd grab one.



Well shit yeah! I'd take one in a heart beat.

I'd still take an M16 before it though.

These look cool too Heckler & Koch HK416 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

The H&Ks are badass


----------



## B Lopez

Too bad all this shit is illegal in California. 

Unless you're the law. :lightbulb:


----------



## Zepp88

Meh, there's really no reason to own one, unless of course you live in the heart of L.A. or something


----------



## B Lopez

If you like shooting shit there's plenty of reason to own one 
But I live in the city and the ranges won't allow any rifles.


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep time


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## daybean

you look different with short hair


----------



## Zepp88

First man in space I am.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La!


----------



## Zepp88

PIZDETZ!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo MIk3.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Na, was geht?


----------



## Zepp88

Arbeit. Dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich bin auch auf der Arbeit und schau mir Outdoor-Klamotten an.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ich bin auch auf der Arbeit und schau mir Outdoor-Klamotten an.



Ach das ist Scheiß....was ist ja "Klamotten"?


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach das ist Scheiß....was ist ja "Klamotten"?



Kleider. Gwand. Jacken und Hosen und so. Und Unterwäsche.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kleider. Gwand. Jacken und Hosen und so. Und Unterwäsche.



Langweilig...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Langweilig...



*Viel* weniger als MIDI-Preamps.


----------



## Zepp88

MIDI-Preamps kommt aus Gott


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI-Preamps kommt aus llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllll'd!


----------



## Zepp88

Schlagt.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schlagt.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

ACCOUNT UNLOCKED


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ACCOUNT UNLllllllllllllllllllll



Seriously, Mike?


----------



## arktan

WTF FTW WTF FTW

hallo Johann, prost Mike

hallo Johann, prost Mike


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> WTF FTW WTF FTW
> 
> hallo Johann, prost Mike
> 
> hallo Johann, prost Mike



Griaß di!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

good morning


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## Desecrated

hallo johan


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

POST


----------



## Bound

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Desecrated

hi bound


----------



## Bound

Howdy Pahtnah


----------



## Bound

Someones has taken a green bars froms mes


----------



## Desecrated

howdy


----------



## Bound

oOoOOoooOoOOo


----------



## progmetaldan

:::::::


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> Someones has taken a green bars froms mes



They recalculated the e-rep system, I lost 2 goldbars


----------



## Bound

oOo


----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


> :::::::


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> They recalculated the e-rep system, I lost 2 goldbars



We should revolt!


REVOLUTION!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> We should revolt!
> 
> 
> REVOLUTION!!!!!!



It actually makes more sense now, it's even numbers now.


----------



## Bound

*Bound eats some raspberry danish and sips his coffee and comes to the conclusion that his rebellious days are at an end, as he has grown wise since the birth of his revolution. He concedes and surrenders via hari-kari*


----------



## progmetaldan

Desecrated said:


>



hai thnx bai


----------



## Desecrated

progmetaldan said:


> hai thnx bai


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> *Bound eats some raspberry danish and sips his coffee and comes to the conclusion that his rebellious days are at an end, as he has grown wise since the birth of his revolution. He concedes and surrenders via hari-kari*



oooo raspberry


----------



## arktan

niahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha baaaaaarrrrrk baaaaaalz muahahahahahahahahaha urg mwahahahahahuhuhuhuhuhuhu *pukes* yeeeehaaaaaaaa

post


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> It actually makes more sense now, it's even numbers now.




We should make a new system which is based on Robocop points. I'm not sure how it would work, but it would be sweet.


----------



## progmetaldan

I am reading book 1 of the Tamuli trilogy by David Eddings. It is epic. Like this thread.


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> oooo raspberry




I'm going to eat the whole damn thing.


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> We should make a new system which is based on Robocop points. I'm not sure how it would work, but it would be sweet.



Everytime you see the original movie you get 10 points.


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> niahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha baaaaaarrrrrk baaaaaalz muahahahahahahahahaha urg mwahahahahahuhuhuhuhuhuhu *pukes* yeeeehaaaaaaaa
> 
> post



bögi!!


----------



## arktan




----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> bögi!!



yes?


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> yes?



I just like screaming your name....


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> I just like screaming your name....



kinky...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> I just like screaming your name....



that's creepy...... screaming "bögi" in sweden where someone might hear you is somehow......errrr.......gay?


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> kinky...



initiating newcomers into our holy manlove is my purpose on this earth.


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> that's creepy...... screaming "bögi" in sweden where someone might hear you is somehow......errrr.......gay?



Welcome to the 100k crew.


----------



## arktan

while we're at it


----------



## Bound

Desecrated said:


> initiating newcomers into our holy manlove is my purpose on this earth.




mwhuahahhahahahahhaha excellent.


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> while we're at it


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


>






this is METAHHHHHHL


----------



## Bound

raptor jesus commands all to watch gay videos.


----------



## Lee

lllllllllll


----------



## arktan

Bound said:


> raptor jesus commands all to watch gay videos.


ramen


----------



## Desecrated

Bound said:


> raptor jesus commands all to watch gay videos.



I'm raptor jesus


----------



## Desecrated

Lee!

Your just in time.


----------



## Lee

I wish I could stay, but I have an appointment at the eye doctor at 10. I think they're the only doctor that I don't despise going to.


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I wish I could stay, but I have an appointment at the eye doctor at 10. I think they're the only doctor that I don't despise going to.



Raptor jesus forgives you


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> kinky...



NT?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> NT?


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

less then 4800!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


> less then 4800!!!


----------



## Desecrated

my postcount is an airplane.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> my postcount is an airplane.



Will you pwn Jeff or not?


----------



## arktan

blah

post


----------



## Desecrated

I'm off to eat some breakfast.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

I'm going to bed now, good night...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> I'm going to bed now, good night...



Pfiadi.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Retarded, you are. 

Wé shöüld püt $öm métalnss tö öür léttérs.


----------



## arktan

är yü ökchäy? i äm düing jöst föine


----------



## Guitarwizard

¥ËÈÉÊÅÀÁÂÃÄH BÆB¥, Hå Hè §HÎÍÌÏ ! ¡ ! ¡ !


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Guitarwizard said:


> ¥ËÈÉÊÅÀÁÂÃÄH BÆB¥, Hå Hè §HÎÍÌÏ ! ¡ ! ¡ !



I must admit this looks quite sexy.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> I must admit this looks quite sexy.



:smexy:


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

Yeah, but can you La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> :smexy:



:la:


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, but can you La?



La?


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!



La!  La!


----------



## Groff

La!  La!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La!  La!



La!  La!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## turmoil

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllloff to class i go!lllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

lolclass


----------



## Lee

time for breakfast/lunch


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

La, Chris?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Desecrated

post bump


----------



## Randy

*FALCOOOOOOOON BUMP!*


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

hey


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> hey



*nods


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## D-EJ915

oneko-sakura


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:



Awww, you really think so Jeff?

[action=bats]eyelashes[/action]


----------



## turmoil

ribbet


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Rapid fire?


----------



## Zepp88

THE GOATS THEY BANTER TO THE CALL OF PLEASURES OF THE FLESH! HUMANS!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

free chic fil a coupon ftw


----------



## Zepp88

I got a Mesa 50/50 today!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I got a Mesa 50/50 today!



wow!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I got a Mesa 50/50 today!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

over 300


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

53


----------



## Desecrated

54


----------



## Desecrated

55


----------



## Desecrated

56


----------



## Desecrated

57


----------



## Desecrated

58


----------



## Desecrated

59


----------



## Desecrated

60


----------



## Desecrated

61


----------



## Desecrated

62


----------



## Desecrated

63


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

12666!!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## turmoil

^^^^
that's just rude


----------



## Groff

i has a hat


----------



## Desecrated

turmoil said:


> ^^^^
> that's just rude



ooo nonono, we all enjoy naked guys in this thread. It's the opposite of rude, it's only polite to show some skin.


----------



## Groff

That's because i gank u


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> i has a hat



you haz!!!;


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> ooo nonono, we all enjoy naked guys in this thread. It's the opposite of rude, it's only polite to show some skin.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Brendan G

TheMissing said:


> i has a hat


i haz a gaterade


----------



## D-EJ915

lolol


----------



## Desecrated

Brendan G said:


> i haz a gaterade



gaterade in hat ?


----------



## D-EJ915

nay


----------



## Zepp88

turmoil said:


> ^^^^
> that's just rude



You're not from around here are you?


----------



## D-EJ915

whar


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> whar



thar!


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Zepp88

Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
Eurotubes
SPAM


----------



## Zepp88

*sigh*


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## Zepp88

Yarly!


----------



## Zepp88

bLOOP.


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> bLOOP.



yeah?


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> yeah?





From now on I shall call you B Loop!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Totally there.


----------



## Desecrated

uneven numbers


----------



## Zepp88

1 3 5 7 9


----------



## B Lopez

Oh I fucking hate uneven numbers with a passion.

FUCK THEM.


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> Oh I fucking hate uneven numbers with a passion.
> 
> FUCK THEM.



BURN THEM, BURN THEM ALL WITH FIRE, MUST HAVE BLOOD!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Oh noes!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Zepp88 and Desecrated


----------



## Mattmc74

poor bunny


----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


> BURN THEM, BURN THEM ALL WITH FIRE, MUST HAVE BLOOD!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> poor bunny



Bunnies are always poor


----------



## Desecrated

9 5 3 7 5


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

1 4 7 10 13 16 19 22


----------



## Mattmc74

Desecrated said:


> Bunnies are always poor



The only job they are good at is looking cute!


----------



## Desecrated

Mattmc74 said:


> The only job they are good at is looking cute!



That why I want to hire zepp as my receptionist.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That why I want to hire zepp as my receptionist.



Oh hai! You needs some recordings! Right this way teehee!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Zepp88 and Desecrated


----------



## Zepp88

Sevenstring.org - Conversation Between Zepp88 and Desecrated


----------



## Desecrated

zepp make some pigtails and take a picture.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88
Fine, you're just gonna get abused by rednecks.
Desecrated
And that would be different from living with you, how ?
Zepp88
There's no safe word.
Desecrated
Like you listen anyway

 

It's conversations like those that make me proud of being a human.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

whahwa


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> whahwa



Is that the safe word?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Is that the safe word?



Would be kinda hard to hear with the gag on.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Would be kinda hard to hear with the gag on.



Yep, it's the safe word.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, it's the safe word.



works for me

[action=Desecrated]gags zepp and jeff and tie them to a chair.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

I have a feeling we're all about to get to know each other pretty well.


----------



## Desecrated

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zepp88

Speaking of that....Where are the Jeff in a dress pictures?


----------



## Desecrated

I miss that we can't give rep in offtopic anymore.


----------



## Brendan G

Zepp88 said:


> I have a feeling we're all about to get to know each other pretty well.


You mean after 95391 posts you STILL don't know each other?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Speaking of that....Where are the Jeff in a dress pictures?



I got some of them


----------



## Zepp88

Brendan G said:


> You mean after 95391 posts you STILL don't know each other?



I actually know Jon pretty well by now 

But I meant something different entirely


Desecrated said:


> I got some of them



And you're keeping them to yourself? lol


----------



## daybean

i just got pulled over twice by Bpatrol, these BP were extra bichy, if it werent for free rent i would move. the first BP got my blood got me so


----------



## Desecrated

Brendan G said:


> You mean after 95391 posts you STILL don't know each other?



There are still some area to explore, and of course a steady stream of newcomers to exploit...hrm...I mean explore...humm...get to know, yeah that's it


----------



## daybean

she was hot but damn they are rude


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> i just got pulled over twice by Bpatrol, these BP were extra bichy, if it werent for free rent i would move. the first BP got my blood got me so



Fuck those guys.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> she was hot but damn they are rude



They can be rude. 

Some of them sound pretty hot over the phone


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> i just got pulled over twice by Bpatrol, these BP were extra bichy, if it werent for free rent i would move. the first BP got my blood got me so



kill them where they stand!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I actually know Jon pretty well by now
> 
> But I meant something different entirely
> 
> 
> And you're keeping them to yourself? lol



well if you had any kind of internet connection I would send them to you


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> There are still some area to explore, and of course a steady stream of newcomers to exploit...hrm...I mean explore...humm...get to know, yeah that's it


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> well if you had any kind of internet connection I would send them to you



I do, it just takes a little longer


----------



## daybean

the 1st one was sexy, but looked like she needed to get laid, bigtime the second looked like a cocky rookie, they looked all over my truck, i was just going to take off but i think that would lead to some trouble.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> the 1st one was sexy, but looked like she needed to get laid, bigtime the second looked like a cocky rookie, they looked all over my truck, i was just going to take off but i think that would lead to some trouble.



Dude FUCK that shit


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> They can be rude.
> 
> Some of them sound pretty hot over the phone


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> kill them where they stand!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


>



....haven't I posted this a million times....

I work at the CBP helpdesk, I talk to the Border Patrol every day.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> the 1st one was sexy, but looked like she needed to get laid, bigtime the second looked like a cocky rookie, they looked all over my truck, i was just going to take off but i think that would lead to some trouble.



one word: 

skunk sprey.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> ....haven't I posted this a million times....
> 
> I work at the CBP helpdesk, I talk to the Border Patrol every day.



you gotta be kiddy me, never had you told me this!!!


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> you gotta be kiddy me, never had you told me this!!!



He is the system, destroy him.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> one word:
> 
> skunk sprey.




i pull anything out of my pants and ill get shot 

-now go, turn it into something sexual and perverted.


----------



## Zepp88

I hate my job and the fact that I work for the Government almost makes me sick. I'll be quitting when the time is right.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> i pull anything out of my pants and ill get shot
> 
> -now go, turn it into something sexual and perverted.



[action=Desecrated]is turning[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I hate my job and the fact that I work for the Government almost makes me sick. I'll be quitting when the time is right.



Work from the inside,. smuggle some canadian over the border and send some mesa amp to europe without passing the customs.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 95,419

User Name Posts
g3rmanium 26,526
Desecrated 12,694 - Second place !!!!  
D-EJ915 12,681
TheMissing 5,593
Zepp88 4,934
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,364
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,485
Randy 2,210


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Work from the inside,. smuggle some canadian over the border and send some mesa amp to europe without passing the customs, go to jail!



Great idea.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Great idea.



Where are my pigtail pictures ?


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Zepp88

In your mind.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

12700


----------



## Desecrated

2 hours to recording, is sleep worth it ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 2 hours to recording, is sleep worth it ?



Nah, fuck it, you only have to be awake for the mixing.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Nah, fuck it, you only have to be awake for the mixing.



I'm waiting for my soundtech, it's my turn to play today. I have some really hard guitar parts I need to record, and my deadline is on sunday.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah, sleep will help. 

Of I go, see you tonight or something.


----------



## Zepp88

Later dude, have fun!


----------



## D-EJ915

sleep


----------



## Zepp88

Nighty night.


----------



## daybean

4 8 15 16 23 42...just rewatched season 2 where are you?


----------



## Zepp88

Finished Season 3.


----------



## daybean

, i really liked season three, ended with a twist (like there isnt enough twists allready), season four i have it all on tivo. another good season.


----------



## daybean

oh, have i told you how close i was to becoming a BP, but did not want to relocate.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> oh, have i told you how close i was to becoming a BP, but did not want to relocate.



Christ why would you want to be a BP...


----------



## arktan

Hallo Dayvid, Prost Mike


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Arktan


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Christ why would you want to be a BP...



the bones. i took the test, passed it, took the interview part, passed it, took the physical, passed it and then waited for their call. wanted me to move to cali, i passed on it.


----------



## daybean

arktan said:


> Hallo Dayvid, Prost Mike



, but


----------



## Zepp88

Erm...I suppose you mean "passed"


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> , but



Prost!


----------



## arktan

Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!

Eins, zwei, gsoffa :bottomsup:


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Erm...I suppose you mean "passed"



yeah, you see when i start drinking my spelling goes


----------



## Zepp88

Ahso.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!
> 
> Eins, zwei, gsoffa :bottomsup:



Jawohl!


----------



## daybean

arktan said:


> Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!
> 
> Eins, zwei, gsoffa :bottomsup:



Toast, yeah toast is my liver


----------



## Zepp88

Prost=Cheers.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Prost=Cheers.




thats why i said toast (cheers)


----------



## arktan

Käsetoast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Käsetoast!!!!!!!!!!!!



AUS GOTT!!!!


----------



## daybean

arktan said:


> Käsetoast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean

ein neuer Gott


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> ein neuer Gott



Bin ich.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Bin ich.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


>


----------



## arktan

may the win be with you


----------



## Zepp88

EPIC


----------



## arktan




----------



## Zepp88

Yin and Yang


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Yin and Yang


and bang gang bang


----------



## Zepp88

Delayed neural response.


----------



## arktan

sounds fun


----------



## Zepp88

Chernobyl babies.


----------



## Mattmc74

Post!


----------



## Mattmc74

1 and a half hours and I get to go home!


----------



## Zepp88

Phallic necrosis.


----------



## Mattmc74

^ WOW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I have a feeling we're all about to get to know each other pretty well.



  Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Speaking of that....Where are the Jeff in a dress pictures?



He sent me some URLs so just ask him.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Who Posted?
> 
> Total Posts: 95,419
> 
> User Name Posts
> g3rmanium 26,526
> Desecrated 12,694 - Second place !!!!



I knew you were going to pwn Jeff some day!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!
> 
> Eins, zwei, gsoffa :bottomsup:



Oans, zwoa, drei, gsuffa!


----------



## Zepp88

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ WOW!





g3rmanium said:


> Mike.





g3rmanium said:


> He sent me some URLs so just ask him.


These should be posted on the forum so that we can all enjoy them.


g3rmanium said:


> Oans, zwoa, drei, gsuffa!


----------



## Zepp88

The blood-brain barrier has been compromised!


----------



## Zepp88

I can has bukkit?


----------



## Zepp88

Full of foul smelling parts!


----------



## Zepp88

To be or not to be! That is the maybe!


----------



## Zepp88

POST!


----------



## Zepp88

KELLOGGS!


----------



## Zepp88

There is some malfunction in that mans brain! He's spouting poppycock!


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Mattmc74

Theirrrr Great!


----------



## Zepp88

THE NUMBERS ARE BAD!


----------



## Zepp88

THIS IS WHO WE ARE


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> There is some malfunction in that mans brain! He's spouting poppycock!



HAHAHA You said Cock!


----------



## Zepp88

Wait.


----------



## Mattmc74

Beavis


----------



## Zepp88

Worry.


----------



## Zepp88

Who cares?


----------



## Zepp88

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD STREAK!


----------



## Zepp88

Vivaaaaaaa negaaaaaaativaaaaaa


----------



## Zepp88

quid pro quo clarice


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

I've always found Jodie Foster attractive, luckily she's aged well.


----------



## Zepp88

SPIDERS.

KILL THEM.


----------



## Zepp88

And hmm yes now, for a uhhh change of hrrmmmmm direction may I direct you to the errrrr presentation here at the from of the uhhhh room. 

Yes, hrrmm as you can see our uhhh profit margins are way down.

Now, obviously we need to uhhh find a new target market here.

Remember: Identify, Isolate, and Exploit!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Kidney. Fava Beans. Chianti. 

That shall be my last meal.


----------



## Zepp88

Any last words before we proceed?





















"KILL WHITEY!!!! AAAAAAAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH SUCKAS!!!!"


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> These should be posted on the forum so that we can all enjoy them.



They should be sent in large prints to the Adminishredder!


----------



## Zepp88

We do not, in fact live in the now. We live in the maybe.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

"......the duality of man.....the jungian thing."


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllll, Mike?





g3rmanium said:


> They should be sent in large prints to the Adminishredder!



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

All of the flowers I gave her, she buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrnnned, she buuuuuuuuurrrrnnned them....


----------



## Zepp88

A clean and stable network is a happy user base.


----------



## Zepp88

STAY AWAY FROM HERE!





















THAT'S _MY _DEATH TRAP!


----------



## Zepp88

The price of oil determines the quality of life. We are slaves to dead organisms.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The price of oil determines the quality of life. We are slaves to dead organisms.



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

Every pot head who has ever laughed uncontrollably about a single word is indebted to Steven Wright.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



The need for food is some form of obsession.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

YOU ALLLLLL EVERRRYYYYBODY!!


----------



## Zepp88

Man....heh heh.....that's a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Zepp88

The fall of the Soviet Union may have been the catalyst for the beginning of the end of the world.


----------



## Zepp88

RED OR DEAD BITCHES AAHAAHHHH HA HA HA YEAH!


----------



## Zepp88

CHARLIE DON'T SURF!


----------



## Zepp88

Robert DuVall is a true badass, and he lives about 20 or so miles away from me.


----------



## Zepp88

Work interrupts life.


----------



## Zepp88

Duvall speaks fluent Spanish and maintains a farm in The Plains in Fauquier County, Virginia. He has the same birthday as Godfather co-star Diane Keaton who was born in 1946. His favorite city is Buenos Aires. He is an avid Tango dancer and soccer fan.[citation needed] Duvall faxed a message of support to Dumfries club Queen of the South ahead of the team playing in the 2008 Scottish Cup Final.[6] Duvall became acquainted with the club in filming scenes in 1999 for 'A Shot at Glory'.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Aint might be a word.


----------



## Zepp88

Black and White do not exist. There is only Gray.


----------



## Zepp88

Therefore the Yin and Yang might be wrong.


----------



## Zepp88

All great empires inevitably fall. And this one aint so great.


----------



## Zepp88

Demons to some, Angels to others


----------



## Zepp88

This is a new type of war......this is an eradication.


----------



## Zepp88

Reagan, Bush Senior, and Gorbachev are responsible for this.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> The need for food is some form of obsession.


----------



## Zepp88

I still support blaming Canada.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Tofu?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

"July eighth, 1947, a flying disc has been found and is now in possession of the Army.....it has been taken to Wright Field Air Force Base in Ohio"

- Original news broadcast following the incident in Roswell, New Mexico.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllll, Mike?



Of course.


----------



## Zepp88

Man, that is STILL a badass fucking rabbit.


----------



## Zepp88

The 100K Reply Contest should be printed in a leatherbound commemmorative book.


----------



## Zepp88

Too many 'm's in there


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu?


----------



## Zepp88

That doesn't matter, my name isn't Webster.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

Tofu: It is nom.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Zepp88

I've considered being a vegan Taoist.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu: It is nom.


----------



## Zepp88

I do not know if those two things are contradictory or not, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I've considered being a vegan Taoist.


----------



## Zepp88

Inner and outer purity.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I do not know if those two things are contradictory or not, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Inner and outer purity.


----------



## Zepp88

That sandwich is manly and un-manly at the same time. Div Zero.


----------



## g3rmanium

!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> That sandwich is manly and un-manly at the same time. Div Zero.


----------



## Zepp88

Division Zero would be a cool band name.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Division Zero would be a cool band name.


----------



## g3rmanium

:


----------



## Zepp88

Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

My god it's full of stars!


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann.



Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

He's losing his mind and he feels it going.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike.



Clouds!


----------



## Zepp88

What is this cyberpunk thing anyway? A bunch of kids dressed up like Terminator playing synthesizers?


----------



## Zepp88

Cyberpunk is pretty fucking cool indeed.


----------



## Zepp88

The Hellraiser movie is a prime example of "the book is better"


----------



## Zepp88

I hope the remake can capture Clive Barkers twisted genious.


----------



## Zepp88

This thread may be interpreted as a social experiment.


----------



## Zepp88

Why the fuck is Yuri Gagarin my profile picture.

I didn't have a clue when I put it there.


----------



## Zepp88

Pinko
Commie
Bastard


----------



## Zepp88

Democratic Socialism. 

I wants it.


----------



## Zepp88

HUMAN NATURE HAS DOOMED HUMANITY.

WE ARE IMPERFECT BEINGS THAT CAN NOT EXIST.


----------



## Zepp88

Our inventory department is fucking cheap, they opted for old style ball mice, why oh why....


----------



## Zepp88

Well it's more cost effective.


----------



## Zepp88

Fuck you! Die accountant!


----------



## Zepp88

Cheap, mass produced viral products are like crack, making evil captialist pigs millionares.

Quality, functionality and usefulness are of no concern.

He is the shepard, and we are the flock.


----------



## Zepp88

Like Sodom and Gemorrah, America will be fondly remembered by fools everywhere.


Nothing against sodomy of course.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Cheap, mass produced viral products are like crack, making evil captialist pigs millionares.
> 
> Quality, functionality and usefulness are of no concern.
> 
> He is the shepard, and we are the flock.



 Ich glaub, du brauchst einen Urlaub, 





































































































































Und einen Tofu-Hamburger.


----------



## Zepp88

This thread.


----------



## Zepp88

Is the bible.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

I will never take a vacation from critical thinking and rational thought.


----------



## arktan

"in the heart of every human is the beginning and the end of everything"

Macgyver pwns Chuck Norris


----------



## Zepp88

....and in my early years beginning Elementary School, I already caught on to the fact that I was merely being groomed to meet the status quo, there was nothing in place for force us to succeed, but to generate pleasing statistics.


----------



## arktan

Macgyver pwns Chuck Norris


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

My statistics were rather pleasing, and I was referred to "gifted student" classes and programs, I refused.


----------



## arktan

betrayed were those, who stood and fought
rewarded death with storming legions
plundered homes and raped souls
destroyed and harvested for seasons
so they bowed and let them have
their lives, their sons, their daughters
to spare their lives, to make them slaves
steal culture, roots, their hope
time passed by as they grew up
now marching for their masters
betraying those who stand and fight
rewarding death with masses


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ....and in my early years beginning Elementary School, I already caught on to the fact that I was merely being groomed to meet the status quo, there was nothing in place for force us to succeed, but to generate pleasing statistics.



 Fuck off, Mike.


----------



## arktan

spread the cross across the globe
we carried our denial
as empires grew the worshipped few
have pushed us into spirals
"Downwards go! Do not be scared"
"For your dichotomous god!"
while at filthy graves our mother stared
in rivers full of blood


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

This prompted John Hopkins University to pull me and a group of others to take some form of aptitude test. 

I wonder if we realised that we were being studied?


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

95600!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fuck off, Mike.



I just might.


----------



## g3rmanium

95600!


----------



## arktan

blood stains
and broken hopes
are mere drawings on those walls
empty hearts
and broken peace
at these walls of disillusion
birthplace of hatred
take my pride
Burn to ground and leave us be
holy place
hatred's crown
burn to ground and give us peace


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I just might.



Now fuck off even more!


----------



## arktan

through ages descended a blinded view
a wordless wisdom proclaimed with power
accepted illusions proclaimed by few
with swords they forged our Pharos' towers


----------



## g3rmanium

Here, look at some relaxing pictures.


----------



## arktan

tears of blood the children cried
broken souls inside of mothers
fear of god to keep them tied
while fathers went to kill each other

tears of blood the elders cried
broken souls for love don't bother
fear of god to keep them tied
while children go to kill each other

tears of blood the elders cried
broken souls for love don't bother
fear of god to keep them tied
while children go to kill each other


----------



## Zepp88

These are the seeds of a retarded nation.


----------



## arktan

blind killing praised with reward
honour and hope and pride
carry your cross without regard
for it will be in a grave at your side


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Here, look at some relaxing pictures.



I like these pictures.

I like nature.


----------



## arktan

watch them fade and wave your colors
you are the end of all

Oh, hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I like these pictures.
> 
> I like nature.



Gut. Und jetzt !


----------



## arktan

Shred to Kill!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Shred to Killlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!



llllllllllllllllll!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

better?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> better?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## arktan

[sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign]yawn[/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arktan

[sign]P(R)OST[/sign]

HAL 9000


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> [sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign]yawn[/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign]




[sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign]QUOTED! [/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


>



Is that macgyver the most gay character ever???


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> Is that macgyver the most gay character ever???



MacGyver pwns Chuck Norris


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> MacGyver pwns Chuck Norris



ooo dude you lost it. chuck norris has more manliness in a single chest hair then richard dean andersson will ever have.


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> ooo dude you lost it. chuck norris has more manliness in a single chest hair then richard dean andersson will ever have.



Chuck Norris can't construct a nuke with a SWISS ARMY KNIFE and a pen, MacGyver can 

BTW, Chuck Norris is gay


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Is that macgyver the most gay character ever???



Yeah, that -- uhm -- thing looks a lot like a -- uhm -- well, you know...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Yeah but MacGyver flew to the moon with a modded washing mashine.
Before Neil Armstrong.
Before Chuck Norris.
In gentle cycle.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Guitarwizard

The real story about David and Goliath. He just pumped his ass with bullets.


----------



## arktan

If they had internet in WW2.....


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> Chuck Norris can't construct a nuke with a SWISS ARMY KNIFE and a pen, MacGyver can



Norris would just roundhouse kick the damm thing into other space, and thus preventing an alien attack at the same time. 
Chuck norris could keep murdoc in place and karate the Goa'uld to another dimension.


----------



## arktan

And here's a very good article about WW2 

World War II - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated

I have to run, lunch is over. macgyver may be jesus but norris is god.


----------



## Guitarwizard

The Luftwaffle!!  I can has with chocolate?

I'm going to conquer Liechtenstein today.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> I'm going to conquer Liechtenstein today.



COUNT ME IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Guitarwizard

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllll



Is it just me or are you really posting these silly || signes he whole day??


----------



## arktan

yes he does....

and now he'll post something like  lllllllllllll!

simplee becooz itz phun


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> COUNT ME IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## arktan




----------



## arktan




----------



## g3rmanium

Guitarwizard said:


> Is it just me or are you really posting these silly || signes he whole day??



Stört dich daran etwas?


----------



## Guitarwizard

As soon as I'm the Imperator of the great Swiss-Liechtensteinian empire, this will be the first thing I will forbid.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## arktan




----------



## Guitarwizard

I always knew why girls like to play bass.


----------



## arktan

ola chicas!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Guitarwizard said:


> As soon as I'm the Imperator of the great Swiss-Liechtensteinian empire, this will be the first thing I will forbid.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> I always knew why girls like to play bass.



hear hear 

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllxlllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

wie bist eigentlich auf das lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll gekommen?

wie bist eigentlich auf das lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll gekommen?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Durch llllllllllllllllllllllll natürlich. 
Ich denke llllllllllllllllllllllll hat ihn immer schon interressiert. 
llllllllllllllllllllllll ist natürlich auch ein interressantes Thema.
Wer kann denn schon ohne llllllllllllllllllllllll leben?
llllllllllllllllllllllll ftw!


----------



## arktan

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?



Guitarwizard said:


> llllllllllllllllllllllll ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wie bist eigentlich auf das lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll gekommen?



Vorher war ja E.

Die Entwicklung von llllllllllll war sehr aufwendig.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Vorher war ja E.
> 
> Die Entwicklung von llllllllllll war sehr aufwendig.





du rockst!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> du rockst!!!



Ach!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Achso. Dann bist du ja jetzt geupgradet. (upgegradet?)

Was kommt dann? ___? oder ---? oder ||| ?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Guitarwizard said:


> Achso. Dann bist du ja jetzt geupgradet. (upgegradet?)
> 
> Was kommt dann? ___? oder ---? oder ||| ?



Der Thread is bald zuende, woaßt scho.


----------



## arktan

also ich erforsche momentan das ggggggggggggggggggggggg aber es will einfach nicht so gut aussehen wie


----------



## Guitarwizard

"Sissi, spreiz di haxn, i will di fruchtn!"

"Jo mei Franzl, jetzt gleich?"


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> "Sissi, spreiz di haxn, i will di fruchtn!"
> 
> "Jo mei Franzl, jetzt gleich?"


----------



## Guitarwizard

Herrje, so langweilig...


----------



## arktan




----------



## Guitarwizard

Je pense que ce thread est assommant.
Il faut de l'alcohol, mais malheuresement, je suis en travaille.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Guitarwizard

The sword thing could be the signature model of Luca Turilli.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Je pense que ce thread est assommant.
> Il faut de l'alcohol, mais malheuresement, je suis en travaille.



haha, moi aussi....
que est-ce que tu travailles maintennant? Tu est dans l'internet....


----------



## Guitarwizard

arktan said:


>



STOP THAT, I'M WORKING!


..must...resist...


----------



## arktan

better?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Maitenant, je suis en pause. Depuis cinq heures.


----------



## arktan




----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> also ich erforsche momentan das ggggggggggggggggggggggg aber es will einfach nicht so gut aussehen wie


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

95700!


----------



## g3rmanium

95700!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Still not there . . .


----------



## Randy

Don't lie.


----------



## Desecrated

finally done.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> finally done.



WTF does that mean?


----------



## Kotex

SAED


----------



## playstopause

15.


----------



## playstopause

14.


----------



## playstopause

13.


----------



## playstopause

12.


----------



## playstopause

11.


----------



## D-EJ915

gurgle


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

^
You've already seen them.


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

tae


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> tae



kwon do


----------



## D-EJ915

mon zo


----------



## arktan

after watching this you should be able to make a CD


----------



## Groff

Solo!


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> Solo!



Han Solo?


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/61798-i-just-realized.html#post1123224


----------



## D-EJ915

rale


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you..


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you..


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

cough


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lolawaq


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

95800


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


awesome


----------



## Randy

Seizures FTL.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Seizures FTL.



I'll take two!!


----------



## auxioluck

Q:How long does it take to paint a wall with a dead baby?



A: Depends how hard you throw it.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

over 800


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I just got the urge to listen to cradle of filth


----------



## Desecrated

12*777*!!!!


----------



## Lee

11ty billion


----------



## Desecrated

I'll take a billion or to .


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I just got the urge to listen to "Alaska" by Between the Buried and Me


----------



## Desecrated

Långa bollar på bengt.


----------



## Desecrated

ÅÄÖäåÜü&#9824;


----------



## D-EJ915

poo§


----------



## Desecrated

*D&#9824;!*


----------



## Desecrated

*D&#9824;!*


----------



## Zepp88

Dagen.


----------



## Desecrated

one more for the road


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dagen.



that meas "the day" in swedish.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> that meas "the day" in swedish.



I know. 

Kartoffeln.


----------



## Nerina

ZEPP!


----------



## Zepp88

NERINA!


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Kartoffeln.


----------



## Zepp88

Brats!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp!


----------



## D-EJ915

teets


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Zepp!


----------



## B Lopez

Holy crap.


----------



## Zepp88

Dude, surf it.


----------



## B Lopez

i'll pass, i like my lungs

Zenfolio | Bart Keagy Photography | Santa Cruz 08


----------



## Zepp88

Zenfolio | Bart Keagy Photography | Santa Cruz 08


----------



## B Lopez

lmao i so saw that coming

Zenfolio | Bart Keagy Photography | California Landscapes


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

That picture is fucking awesome.


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## Zepp88

CooleyJr said:


>


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> That picture is fucking awesome.



Serious. Some girls are just amazing in a wetsuit.


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> Serious. Some girls are just amazing in a wetsuit.



Well, I was talking about the bird picture. But, this is true as well 

She's fucking gorgeous.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Randy

^
SHE'S DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## arktan

better?


----------



## Zepp88

Angela Gossow sometimes can look pretty good.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Angela Gossow sometimes can look pretty good.



lemme guess, you surely have some arch enemy cd's at home...

this woman kicks ass!

EDIT: Oh, and what do you mean with "sometimes"?


here's some more eyecandy


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah I like Arch Enemy.

Sometimes she doesn't look all that attractive, but she has a wonderful body, and can look really nice when she wants to.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Randy

arktan said:


>


----------



## arktan

Randy said:


>


you say it mate.....


----------



## Zepp88

Still something off there to me....but, I wouldn't tell her no


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Still something off there to me....but, I wouldn't tell her no




how about thizzz


----------



## petereanima

3 Schwedinnen in Oberbayern
Liebesgrüsse aus der Lederhosn


----------



## daybean

sluts and gear. i love america!!!


----------



## petereanima

daybean said:


> sluts and gear. i love america!!!





Homer Simpson said:


> U.S.A.! U.S.A.!


----------



## Zepp88

I approve.


----------



## arktan

damn...... something's wrong with my life...... why can't i have one of those chicks? *sad panda*


----------



## Zepp88

Duck.


----------



## petereanima




----------



## arktan

nice guitar


----------



## petereanima

yeah, i was looking also at the guitar....


----------



## arktan




----------



## petereanima




----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> yeah, i was looking also at the guitar....




it's an ibanez!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petereanima

´


----------



## arktan

when this happens, then it's time to stop drinking








petereanima said:


> ´




where the fuck do you get those??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## petereanima

google stuff like "hot chick guitar" or "sexy guitar" and stuff...

btw: have you ever wished to be a guitar? i just did.


----------



## arktan

WTF? 







petereanima said:


> google stuff like "hot chick guitar" or "sexy guitar" and stuff...
> 
> btw: have you ever wished to be a guitar? i just did.



Yes me too, but i'm more the Ibanez type....


----------



## petereanima

ooooh yeah!


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> ooooh yeah!



this so sexy it is be 
if seven it was :squirt:


----------



## petereanima

me needs a new acoustic-axe






mike can haz new hat?


----------



## arktan




----------



## petereanima




----------



## arktan

I am governor Schwarzenegger
pretty soon i'll be dictator
when they make me president

Democracy is going away
Asta la vista, baby
i will command all of you
or i will terminate you
kindergarden cop in every school

California, über alles
California über alles


----------



## petereanima

ZOMG, I CAN HAZ APFELSTRUDEL?!1!!11


----------



## Zepp88

STRUDEL!!! JA!!!! EDELWEIß!!!


----------



## arktan

VIEL TRINKEN DUNKEL! BUSEN!


----------



## Splees

MMM


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> VIEL TRINKEN DUNKEL! BUSEN!


----------



## arktan

american pie not = apfelstrudel

because the cake is a LIE 



petereanima said:


>



this is a crime against humanity


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Zepp88

BUSEN!!!!


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> BUSEN!!!!



BUSEN UND BIER!


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


>



VERDAMMMT!!!!!!! WANT!


----------



## arktan

that's not beer...... 

it's HEINEKEN!!!!!!! BUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNN IT DOWNNNN!!!!! BUUUUURRRRRNN IT DOOOOWN!!!!!











why doublepost?

why doublepost?


----------



## Zepp88

Schokopyramid!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Schokopyramid!



töbleröne..... it looks like shit with peanuts whle in reality there are almonds'n'stuff in it , still tastes like shite....


this would also be a great ACDC dynamite, well TNT cover!!!

toblerone
tastes like shite
toblerone
it just ain't right
.....


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> that's not beer......
> 
> it's HEINEKEN!!!!!!! BUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNN IT DOWNNNN!!!!! BUUUUURRRRRNN IT DOOOOWN!!!!!




uuuaaaahhh...didnt see that...was looking at...at......at the beach. 

heineken = epic fail


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> uuuaaaahhh...didnt see that...was looking at...at......at the beach.
> 
> heineken = epic fail



dyonysos forgives you


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> töbleröne..... it looks like shit with peanuts whle in reality there are almonds'n'stuff in it , still tastes like shite....
> 
> 
> this would also be a great ACDC dynamite cover!!!
> 
> toblerone
> tastes like shite
> toblerone
> it just ain't right
> .....



i like toblerone.


----------



## Zepp88

HEFEBUSEN!!!


----------



## petereanima




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> HEFEBUSEN!!!


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



You're crossing the line.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> You're crossing the line.



;-)


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## petereanima




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


>



badass metal video


----------



## Zepp88

YouTube is workblocked.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


>


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> YouTube is workblocked.



Rick Roll attempt 1: FAIL.


----------



## Zepp88

Rick Roll: FAIL


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Rick Roll: FAIL



ADA MP-1: FAIL


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


>



germanys most badass deathmetal band ever, scooter. 

when you get back home, enjoy:

YouTube - Scooter - Maria (I like It Loud) Video
YouTube - Scooter - One (Always Hardcore)


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ADA MP-1: FAIL


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> germanys most badass deathmetal band ever, scooter.
> 
> when you get back home, enjoy:
> 
> YouTube - Scooter - Maria (I like It Loud) Video
> YouTube - Scooter - One (Always Hardcore)



Intersting...

They look like a toned down In Extremo


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


>



I see I need a thread of my own, anyways... clearly the loss of the "so it turns out i'm gay" thread which I appropriated was too much...


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Intersting...
> 
> They look like a toned down In Extremo



In Extremo : FAIL


----------



## Zepp88

Was that closed?


In other news: Mangoes.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> In Extremo : FAIL



This comment: WIN


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Was that closed?
> 
> 
> In other news: Mangoes.



Yes, sadly...

Mangoes are awesome


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## petereanima

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Zepp88

THE NUMBERS ARE BAD!


----------



## petereanima

NO THEY SAVE US IF I TYPE THEM EVERY HOUR IN MY COMPUTER!


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> germanys most badass deathmetal band ever, scooter.
> 
> when you get back home, enjoy:
> 
> YouTube - Scooter - Maria (I like It Loud) Video
> YouTube - Scooter - One (Always Hardcore)



du bist gemein


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42



TRAPPED IN QUANTUM BOX

SEND HELP

...


MAYBE


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> TRAPPED IN QUANTUM BOX
> 
> SEND HELP
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> MAYBE



OH SHIT!

WHERE ARE YOU?

NO....WHERE AREN'T YOU?


----------



## arktan

a new role playing idea.....

characters:
King Pimpard of Bangland
Sire Knight Suckalot

do you guys have some?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm game.


----------



## arktan

has anyone of you guys read "Romulus the great" from Friedrich Dürrenmatt? This is a true inspiration! A must read for anyone who wants a good laugh

we would also need more names for the game...

here's a short recap of the story Romulus der GroÃe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if you guys can get this book, get it 

so, enough spamming! 

_"My daughter will comply with the will of the Emperor. The Emperor knows what he does when he throws his realm into the fire, when he lets fall what must be destroyed, and grinds with his foot what belongs to the earth."_


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> du bist gemein



 war gerade im radio und ich musste lachen.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> war gerade im radio und ich musste lachen.



die lassen so was im radio laufen und wundern sich dann warum leute amok laufen?


----------



## petereanima

war nur verarsche und wurde nicht mal ausgespielt -

anrufer: "bitte wiede rmal ein bisschen was härteres...maiden, metallica...oder slayer, wie wärs mit slayer?" 
moderator: "o.k., dein wunsch sei mir befehl, here we go - SLAYER mit DEAD SKIN MASK!"
*dub dub dub dududub dub dub - MARIA MARIA I LIKE IT LOUD!*


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> war nur verarsche und wurde nicht mal ausgespielt -
> 
> anrufer: "bitte wiede rmal ein bisschen was härteres...maiden, metallica...oder slayer, wie wärs mit slayer?"
> moderator: "o.k., dein wunsch sei mir befehl, here we go - SLAYER mit DEAD SKIN MASK!"
> *dub dub dub dududub dub dub - MARIA MARIA I LIKE IT LOUD!*


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


>



*ACH DU SCHEIßE!*


----------



## petereanima

genau deins nehm ich an.


----------



## arktan

hallo Johann


----------



## Desecrated

guten morgen


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> *ACH DU SCHEIßE!*



Du es sagen tust und Recht du hast 

guten Tag Jonathan

guten Tag Jonathan


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## petereanima

guten tag jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Du es sagen tust und Recht du hast
> 
> guten Tag Jonathan
> 
> guten Tag Jonathan



Warum doublepostest du so viel?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Warum doublepostest du so viel?



If your going to do something, you might as well do it really good.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> If your going to do something, you might as well do it really good.



 Stimmt.


----------



## Groff

Herzeleid.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> If your going to do something, you might as well do it really good.



double the pride, double the fall


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


>




The chick in red... I'd TOTALLY hit that.


----------



## Groff

Two times


----------



## arktan

and doubleposted of course, 

double the phail

double

double

niahahahahaha

niahahahahaha


----------



## Desecrated

double penetr......


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Herzeleid.



La?


----------



## turmoil

tgif


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> double penetr......



when you do something, do it right damnit!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> when you do something, do it right damnit!



llllllllllll?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllll?





Spoiler



E!


----------



## D-EJ915

score:


----------



## Desecrated

goal


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> E!





Spoiler



lllllllllllllllllll is the new E!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lllllllllllllllllll is the new E!





Spoiler



llllllllllllll goes to bed at night, wishing it was half the post that 'E!' is.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Randy

Spoiler



lllllllllllll is like a High School student who's the captain of the football team, but E! is like face on his box of Wheaties


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lllllllllllll is like a High School student who's the captain of the football team, but E! is like face on his box of Wheaties


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



*ZOMG?! YOU HAZ TEH LAZORS IN DER RITE JOHAN?!*


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> *ZOMG?! La.*



Fixed!


----------



## Groff

Danglies FTW


----------



## Groff

*Chews


----------



## Groff

Just like bubble gum!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I'm tired


----------



## Lee

1.


----------



## Lee

2.


----------



## Lee

3.


----------



## Lee

4.


----------



## Lee

5.


----------



## Lee

6.


----------



## Lee

7.


----------



## Lee

8.


----------



## Lee

9.


----------



## Lee

10


----------



## Lee

11


----------



## Lee

12


----------



## Lee

13


----------



## Lee

14


----------



## Lee

15


----------



## Lee

16


----------



## Lee

17


----------



## Lee

18


----------



## Lee

96.000


----------



## Randy

Rejected Fetal Immolation


----------



## Drage




----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## Despised_0515

once


----------



## Despised_0515

upon


----------



## Despised_0515

afuckingtime


----------



## Despised_0515

there


----------



## Despised_0515

was


----------



## Despised_0515

a knight


----------



## Despised_0515

that


----------



## Despised_0515

brought


----------



## Despised_0515

forth


----------



## Despised_0515

d00m!


----------



## Despised_0515

m3741!


----------



## Despised_0515

pwn!


----------



## Despised_0515

and 1337 galore.


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Despised_0515

50 7h15 1 71m3 h3 d3¢1d3d 2 pwn @11 wh0 0pp053!!!1


----------



## Uber Mega

Bill O'rly?


----------



## Despised_0515

I lol'd


----------



## Desecrated

o shit we reached 96000


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


..


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

02.22 am


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

over 100


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

12888!


----------



## Groff

You might rabbit, you might...


----------



## Kotex

wee


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

Am I the only one awake ?


----------



## Zepp88

JON!


----------



## Desecrated

mike!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

What is up?


----------



## Desecrated

Not much, it's 5 a clock 
you ?


----------



## Zepp88

Existing, wishing I had about 400 dollars right now to blow 

How'd recording go?


----------



## Desecrated

recording went great today, I didn't have time to do the bass, but second guitar is on and I manage to squeeze out a cool solo, that I sampled and cut up and made into a synth part.


----------



## Desecrated

what'ca need 400 dollar for ?


----------



## Zepp88

Badass!

I need it for a bareknuckle set, and a set of tubes...


----------



## Desecrated

isen't the bareknuckle pretty modern higain compressed to ?


----------



## Zepp88

No not at all, Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups these are supposed to be really open and growly/grindy, I described to Nick what I wanted and he said I described those perfectly.


----------



## Desecrated

then go forth and get them.


----------



## D-EJ915

glorping me


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> glorping me



no problem


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> then go forth and get them.



I shall


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> glorping me



Sounds kinky.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I shall



The blackouts should be easy to sell.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Sounds kinky.



that's what I thought to -


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The blackouts should be easy to sell.


Should be, they're nice pickups, but way too compressed for me.


Desecrated said:


> that's what I thought to -


I think I might have to read about proper glorping technique.


----------



## Desecrated

glorp on


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Garth.


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Wayne.


----------



## techjsteele

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## D-EJ915

hot glorp pix


----------



## techjsteele

10


----------



## techjsteele

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Josh.

Glorp on Jeff.

Glorp on Jon.

Glorp on fetishsearch.com


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on glorp action.


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on glorp action.


----------



## techjsteele

Desecrated said:


> The blackouts should be easy to sell.



PM me with an offer!


----------



## techjsteele

Zepp88 said:


> Glorp on Josh.
> 
> Glorp on Jeff.
> 
> Glorp on Jon.
> 
> Glorp on fetishsearch.com




Oh yeah baby!



I mean,  ......


----------



## Desecrated

techjsteele said:


> PM me with an offer!



He wants glorp for them.-


----------



## techjsteele

Desecrated said:


> He wants glorp for them.-



Well, a man's got to do what a man's got to do.................


----------



## Zepp88

Fresh hot glorp please.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Desecrated

"Superman

Superman; When you are mad at your girl for not having sex with you. So when she falls asleep you masturbate and cum on her back. After that, stick the bedsheet on to her back and when she wakes up it's stuck to the cum and she has a cape like Superman!!! "


----------



## techjsteele

GGGGGGGGGGGGGLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!

(Now, where are my Blackouts!)


----------



## Desecrated

zimbloth said:


>


----------



## techjsteele

Desecrated said:


> "Superman
> 
> Superman; When you are mad at your girl for not having sex with you. So when she falls asleep you masturbate and cum on her back. After that, stick the bedsheet on to her back and when she wakes up it's stuck to the cum and she has a cape like Superman!!! "



Dead man walking!


----------



## Desecrated

"rubberband man 

A man who can only perform sexually with a tight rubber band triple-wrapped round his cock to restrict blood-flow, whilst fantasising that he's a smurf shagging smurfette. "


----------



## techjsteele

Desecrated said:


> "rubberband man
> 
> A man who can only perform sexually with a tight rubber band triple-wrapped round his cock to restrict blood-flow, whilst fantasising that he's a smurf shagging smurfette. "



Man, I thought I heard it all.............


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Desecrated

"goat 

Greatest
Of
All
Time

(like tight, the best) "


----------



## Desecrated

"goat 

Greatest
Of
All
Time

(like tight, the best) "


----------



## Zepp88

zimbloth said:


>


Welcome! You're looking terrific!


Desecrated said:


> "Superman
> 
> Superman; When you are mad at your girl for not having sex with you. So when she falls asleep you masturbate and cum on her back. After that, stick the bedsheet on to her back and when she wakes up it's stuck to the cum and she has a cape like Superman!!! "





Desecrated said:


> "rubberband man
> 
> A man who can only perform sexually with a tight rubber band triple-wrapped round his cock to restrict blood-flow, whilst fantasising that he's a smurf shagging smurfette. "


----------



## techjsteele

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Desecrated

"Parrot 

Placing your penis on another person's shoulder, resembling a pirate's bird. "


----------



## Zepp88

Urban Dictionary: glorp

Golly, this glorp sure is delicious.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> "Parrot
> 
> Placing your penis on another person's shoulder, resembling a pirate's bird. "



That's good....I need to train mine to talk.


----------



## Desecrated

"banana 

A very sexy yellow-skinned fruit that is sometimes considered rather penile. The banana, in its natural habitat, is known to haunt people, especially those by the name of Mandi. They can show up anywhere, and frequently like to reiterate the fact that yes, they are indeed.. a banana. "


----------



## Zepp88

Mandi's not afraid of banana.


----------



## D-EJ915

hawt secks


----------



## techjsteele

glorp 

A single loud and disturbing report from the anus; a loud wet fart resulting in skid-marks on your shorts. (From Hustler magazine cartoon).





> GLLORrrrPppp! Hey, you better check your shorts..


----------



## D-EJ915

dead babiez


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> hawt *glorp*


----------



## D-EJ915

fat moniez


----------



## D-EJ915

oh yeahhh


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

:glorp:


----------



## techjsteele




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> dead babiez



I'll take 2 !!


----------



## Zepp88

And apparently glorp.


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Zepp88

Dingus flying aerostellar dropship submarine mechanic.


----------



## techjsteele

night night for me!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 82



4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## D-EJ915

OH YES MAN


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

techjsteele said:


> night night for me!!!!!!



It was a sacrifice the island demanded.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

techjsteele said:


> night night for me!!!!!!



Nighty night


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I really want to watch that Meshuggah interview.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

It would be fun getting drunk with those guys, and recording polyrhymic rockabilly


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Ashley Laurence is pretty hot.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It would be fun getting drunk with those guys, and recording polyrhymic rockabilly



you don't need alcohol for that.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> you don't need alcohol for that.



It makes it more fun and stupid.


----------



## Desecrated

they are from the north, they are already fun and stupid.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ashley Laurence is pretty hot.



You have the worst taste in womens, ever.


----------



## Zepp88

This is very true, you crazy Swedes.


----------



## Desecrated

When you're surrounded by snow and got nothing to do, you develop a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You have the worst taste in womens, ever.





She's fucking hot.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> When you're surrounded by snow and got nothing to do, you develop a weird sense of humor.



I think it's the lutefisk.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> She's fucking hot.



Plus she was in Hellraiser, so that makes her kvlt, and more desireable.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> She's fucking hot.



Well it's got that we have guys like you, who else would all the ugly girls date.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Plus she was in Hellraiser, so that makes her kvlt, and more desireable.



Betty white is as kult as it can be, but she's not fuckable for that matter.


----------



## Zepp88

You're odd Jon...
Photos of Ashley Laurence


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Betty white is as kult as it can be, but she's not fuckable for that matter.



That's unspeakable.


----------



## Desecrated

Photos of Betty White


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Photos of Betty White



She's all yours.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> She's all yours.



I like old people, they often have incontinence diapers at home, that saves time.


----------



## D-EJ915

tatties


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I like old people, they often have incontinence diapers at home, that saves time.



Senile old ladies ftw?


----------



## Desecrated

hmmm sleep might be a good idea.


----------



## Desecrated

yeah, I'm off to bed, see you in 6 hours or less.


----------



## Zepp88

Sleep > Everything else


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> yeah, I'm off to bed, see you in 6 hours or less.



_..pussy...
_


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Randy.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Glorp on Randy.



I'll try anything twice.


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Oolong


----------



## Zepp88

Tubes are wonderful.

Glorp on Tubes


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Glorp on Oolong



Bestiality FTW.


----------



## Zepp88

My goal is to have my post count exceed my sperm count, therefore I need to work on raising one and lowering the other.


----------



## Zepp88

I should start a ss.org wiki, compiling and explaining the inside jokes.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I should start a ss.org wiki, compiling and explaining the inside jokes.


----------



## Zepp88

fail at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing at failing


----------



## Wiggywiggler

barrelroll!


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Wigglywiggler


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Glorp!


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on


----------



## Zepp88

Edit Tags Tags 
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules. 
vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Edit Tags Tags
> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.
> vBulletin Message
> 
> Cancel Changes



Edit Tags Tags 
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules. 
vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Glorp!


Edit Tags Tags 
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules. 
vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes 



Zepp88 said:


> Glorp on



Edit Tags Tags 
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules. 
vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes


----------



## Zepp88

I'm ready to go home.


----------



## Zepp88

Glorp on Edit Tags Tags 
aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, e570 > mp-1, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la piss off, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i see i'm popular on these tags


----------



## Drage




----------



## Zepp88

Drage said:


>


 That is beautiful


E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i see i'm popular on these tags


Glorp on Nick


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Glorp on Nick



I think we need to get to know each other a bit better first...


----------



## Zepp88

Everybody seems to think I'm using that term sexually...but, if you were to read back a couple pages or so...you'd see


Glorp on Garth

Glorp on Wayne


Clear?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Whatever you say, dude...

Not like I'm available anyways, as the picture in the "girlfriends and ex's" thread proves... hehehe...

EDIT: WHO GAVE ME THIS TITLE!?


----------



## Zepp88

You just saw that? 

It's been there for a couple of days.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> You just saw that?
> 
> It's been there for a couple of days.



THE STITCH IS DEAD, LONG LIVE THE STITCH!

I feel... dirty


----------



## Zepp88

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Desecrated

I'll pay a lot of money for a dirty man with slorping abilities.


----------



## petereanima

dudes wtf, i've been offline only 1 day...how many fucking new pages this thread has is unbelievable


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm on my gentoo system whee~~~


----------



## g3rmanium

techjsteele said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



That is quite old school.


----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm on my gentoo system whee~~~



Gentoo is good!


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


>




Something is missing from this video.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I should start a ss.org wiki, compiling and explaining the inside jokes.



No. Post something new to your blog first.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Desecrated said:


> I'll pay a lot of money for a dirty man with slorping abilities.



I don't want to think about what you're suggesting...


----------



## Drage

[googlevid][/googlevid]


----------



## D-EJ915

what


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> Something is missing from this video.



I think that's the purpose.


----------



## Desecrated

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I don't want to think about what you're suggesting...



Most people don't want to, but when they're all alone, they start to think about it anyway.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> what



BOI!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Desecrated

petereanima said:


> dudes wtf, i've been offline only 1 day...how many fucking new pages this thread has is unbelievable



we try to do about 2-300 post per day.


----------



## Lee

Don't always succeed, but we try


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Lee

llllll?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Don't always succeed, but we try


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



And I haven't been exactly helping much lately


----------



## Lee

Ich muss zur Arbeit gehen


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Don't always succeed, but we try



Hallo Lee!


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Ich muss zur Arbeit gehen



Do what I do, work in the days and post in the evening and nights.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3,


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## g3rmanium

96300!


----------



## g3rmanium

[sign][/sign]


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## HammerAndSickle

http://www.roflcats.com/images/0219.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt!!!!


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## Desecrated

peanut butter jelly time


----------



## D-EJ915

ttt


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Winds of horus by nile is indeed a sick song, just throwing that out there


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Lee!



8 Uhren spät, aber


----------



## Zepp88

There was once a little elf who pranced about the interstellar forests of MRKTIZON looking for bags of oregano.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> There was once a little elf who pranced about the interstellar forests of MRKTIZON looking for bags of oregano.



I swear it's oregano!


----------



## Zepp88

She pleased the people of MRKTIZON graciously and generously, all good little elves must work for what they want.


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> She pleased the people of MRKTIZON graciously and generously, all good little elves must work for what they want.



Work harder elves! *cracks whip*


----------



## Zepp88

All good little elves like being whipped.


----------



## Lee

In the fields and in bed


----------



## Zepp88

I get bored in the flat fields.


----------



## Lee

I'll be happy to put you in fields on the side of the hill of that suits you better


----------



## D-EJ915

media-sound/sound-juicer


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> media-sound/sound-juicer



sound-juicer=good


----------



## Lucky Seven

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lo...e-what-do-what-not-do-everything-between.html


----------



## D-EJ915

it wants to emerge a bunch of gnome crap tho :/


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> it wants to emerge a bunch of gnome crap tho :/



That's what sucks about it 

I hate lib dependancies...


----------



## D-EJ915

app-cdr/cdrtools


----------



## D-EJ915

ok scratch that

app-cdr/cdrkit


----------



## techjsteele

WWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zepp88

shock bracelet.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


>



Yes.


----------



## B Lopez

Thought so.

This dude is my hero. 

Barreled with a mask and a sword.

A SWORD.


----------



## Zepp88

Epic.


----------



## D-EJ915

when winter comes you can run it 24 7. If you have electric heat you won't notice a difference. Probably won't notice a difference anyway even if you have gas.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> 8 Uhren spät, aber



Macht nix.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

D-EJ915 said:


> when winter comes you can run it 24 7. If you have electric heat you won't notice a difference. Probably won't notice a difference anyway even if you have gas.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, hallo Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


Glorp on.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.
> 
> 
> Glorp on.



Hallo Mike.

Mit MIDI?


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, MIDI, TUBES, und RACKS


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Fareed Zakaria is creepy looking


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, MIDI, TUBES, und RACKS



Alles scheiße, Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Alles scheiße, Mike!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fareed Zakaria is creepy looking


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



He's some news guy on CNN


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> He's some news guy on CNN



Ahso. Ich schau kein Fernsehen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ahso. Ich schau kein Fernsehen.



Pron?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pron?



Mit MIDI?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mit MIDI?



MIDI controlled pornos? GENIOUS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI controlled pornos? GENIOUS!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

lebian tubetop underwater sea urchin spelunking nuclear breathing man bear pig.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> lebian tubetop underwater sea urchin spelunking nuclear breathing man bear pig.



Markov much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Markov much, Mr. Tremblay?



Wo?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Markov much, Mr. Tremblay?



Who?


----------



## daybean

me back, me drunky


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I can has a sore throat  

Who abused it when I slept?


----------



## stuh84

It was me, I got horny....

where has all the magic gone
lost behind or lost along
a victim of the pulse of our society
don't you miss the ancient times
the riddles and the subtle signs
a relative perspective on reality

I get stronger in the splendor
of a lucid moon
I'm a creature of the night

all my demons cast a spell
the souls of dusk rising from the ashes
so the book of shadows tell
the weak will always obey the master

heading for the dragons lair
another time and a different sphere
I leave the nothingness behind
and when the sense of logic yields
I'll escape the outer shields
into the universal mind

I get stronger in the splendor
of a lucid moon
only creatures of the night
can heal my wounds


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Wiggywiggler

flera poster


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## stuh84

BODY MASSAGE


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Frying stuff rocks


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

15


----------



## playstopause

14


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

13


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll?


----------



## playstopause

12


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

tattahs


----------



## playstopause

11


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


you forgot the jam...over top of the chart


----------



## playstopause

10


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## Desecrated

Running slow


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

*13000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Drage




----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

lol wut


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> lol wut



Hallo Lee. Na, alles klar?


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Thomas

uhfguhasdf


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## Lee

Entschuldigung Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Ah, LeE.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

96500!


----------



## g3rmanium

E, Lee?


----------



## Lee

E!, Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E!, Johann.



Shit, E.


----------



## Desecrated

E!


----------



## Desecrated

3494 posts to go


----------



## D-EJ915

tatas


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Let's make this one louder, then.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Let's make this one louder, then.



Loud enough?


----------



## D-EJ915

wena


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I can't sleep, but I can post. Therefore I am.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Pauly

I'm [email protected]


----------



## D-EJ915

testes


----------



## Lee

I'm Old Greg


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Desecrated

old greg!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Uber Mega

Danggg


----------



## Bound

oOo


----------



## Bound

oOoO


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOoO


----------



## D-EJ915

ROLY


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

oOoOoOoOoOoOo


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Uber Mega

Bound said:


> oOoOoOoOoOoOo



+1


----------



## D-EJ915

ZORLY


----------



## Bound

Uber Mega said:


> +1


----------



## Bound

ZOMG


----------



## Bound

ZORRO


----------



## Bound

ZOG


----------



## Bound

100


----------



## Bound

37


----------



## Bound

38


----------



## Bound

39


----------



## D-EJ915

11r1r1


----------



## Bound

7k7


----------



## Bound

42


----------



## Bound

43


----------



## Bound

44


----------



## Bound

45


----------



## Bound

46


----------



## Bound

47


----------



## Bound

48


----------



## Bound

49


----------



## Bound

50


----------



## Bound

51


----------



## Bound

52


----------



## Bound

53


----------



## Bound

54


----------



## Bound

55


----------



## Bound

56


----------



## Bound

57


----------



## Bound

58


----------



## Bound

59


----------



## Bound

60


----------



## Bound

61


----------



## Bound

62


----------



## D-EJ915

anal


----------



## D-EJ915

tits


----------



## Lee

Jeff, are you looking at porn or something?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## D-EJ915

who the fuck is jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

and XD nope


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## D-EJ915

13


----------



## Lee

lawl 69


----------



## playstopause

Wow.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow.



Indeed.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Indeed.



I wonder who the f*ck*r is.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I wonder who the f*ck*r is.



Yep. Agreed.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yep. Agreed.


----------



## Lee

sonofabitch!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeerrrree


----------



## Lucky Seven

(11:51:49 PM) Kyle: bwahaha
(11:51:51 PM) Kyle: this is fun
(11:52:05 PM) Kyle: *pokes you in the eye with penis*
(11:52:40 PM) Matt Davis: :|
(11:52:53 PM) Kyle: more like
(11:53:08 PM) Kyle: .|


----------



## progmetaldan

gloiuyurfk


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i like the tags


----------



## Drage

Porn music is awesome


----------



## progmetaldan

I prefer guitar pr0n music...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jeff, are you looking at porn or something?





Jeff is looking at pr0n *ALL THE TIME*!


----------



## Zepp88

Pr0n is art.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Pr0n is art.


----------



## Zepp88

PM me MSN or AIM user names


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan is incredible. 

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> PM me MSN or AIM user names



i have a smiley for you...... go here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/fe...y-humble-smilie-submission-2.html#post1128212


niahahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> PM me MSN or AIM user names


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## progmetaldan

!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

progmetaldan said:


> !!!!!!!



lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Your user name. Send me it.


----------



## progmetaldan

VVVVVVV


----------



## Zepp88

Oh, and she felt soooooo tender!


----------



## arktan




----------



## Zepp88

HAHA! FUCKING PWNED BITCH!!!


----------



## arktan

delivery status: complete



Zepp88 said:


> HAHA! FUCKING PWNED BITCH!!!


yeshhhhh


----------



## Zepp88

That's a big boom.


----------



## Zepp88

daaaayummmmmm bitch needs a nipple wax!


----------



## arktan

and this one makes even bigger booms






OH and btw

BOOM IS DOOM



Zepp88 said:


> daaaayummmmmm bitch needs a nipple wax!



 are you watching some cosmetic ads?






"Waddaya want, pajama hero?"






"Waddaya want, pajama hero?"


----------



## Zepp88

No, I'm not watching anything but the news.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Zepp88

fuck cgi


----------



## arktan

poor cylon in the pics above


----------



## Desecrated

pics


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Lucky Seven said:


> (11:51:49 PM) Kyle: bwahaha
> (11:51:51 PM) Kyle: this is fun
> (11:52:05 PM) Kyle: *pokes you in the eye with penis*
> (11:52:40 PM) Matt Davis: :|
> (11:52:53 PM) Kyle: more like
> (11:53:08 PM) Kyle: .|



I really wish I could rep you for this.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































I can has tiny scrollbar?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## TheHandOfStone

TheHandOfStone said:


> I really wish I could rep you for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can has tiny scrollbar?



Why yes you can!!!!!


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Awesome.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

TheHandOfStone said:


> Why yes you can!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.



Indeed.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

I want to rep you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Sad smiley is sad


----------



## Randy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Rolleyes smiley is rolling it's eyes


----------



## Desecrated

no smiley is nowhere to be found


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> no smiley is nowhere to be found


----------



## Groff

The  smiley is crisp and delicious.


----------



## Randy

The  smiley has deep-seeded issues appreciating the importance of respecting intimacy in a relationship.


----------



## turmoil

you guys are silly tee hee


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

smiley likes his fellow smiley


----------



## Groff

Conan said:


> Even Crom thinks you're an asshole.


----------



## D-EJ915

page stretching ftl


----------



## Zepp88

tittat


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/60826-so-i-just-put-fresh-set-jjs-mp1-2.html

I did more stuff.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/60826-so-i-just-put-fresh-set-jjs-mp1-2.html

I did more stuff.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

8" double meat sub sandwich for the zzzzzzz


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Zepp88

I gots some chicken.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I gots some chicken.


----------



## Zepp88

Your face. It's lesbian.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Slut.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

page 9666

zepp when the hell does Lost start again

zepp when the hell does Lost start again


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Sllllllllllll.



llllllll?


----------



## Zepp88

You user title is badass Jesse


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllll?



Twat.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

hah thanks your 4 8 15 16 23 42 got me missing Lost


----------



## Zepp88

Yeah man, I haven't seen any of Season 4 yet


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

really? hopefully they shoot to DVD soon, it gets weird.


----------



## Nerina

Look at this bunny!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

that's a talented bunny. My bunny just growls at me when I try to get her to open mail.

what a fucking WASTE


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

maybe ill make a stew.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

ohh pancake bunny. 
I'm a one upper.. I'll make crepe bunny.

as soon as my wife emails me a picture of our bunny I'll post it on here.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

POST!


----------



## g3rmanium

96700!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

here you go Zepp


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

It's like
regular
DRAMATIC CLOSE UP
death by cute.


----------



## g3rmanium

[sign][/sign]


----------



## Zepp88

...with a turkey baster.


----------



## Zepp88

BUNNY!


----------



## Zepp88

BUNNY!


----------



## Randy

Porcupines having sex... how?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Very carefully


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Bla much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

Death Metal Puppy Video


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bla much, Mr. Tremblay?



Certainly.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Certainly.


----------



## Zepp88

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Nerina

hi all!


----------



## Zepp88

Hi Nerina!!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

_______________________________________________|


----------



## Nerina

[sign]I am hungra!!![/sign]


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

I'm going to the chatroom to talk to nobody


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

I'm going to the chatroom to talk to nobody


----------



## D-EJ915

huzzah!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [sign]I am hungra!!![/sign]



Eat.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Pest.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Pest.



I am one


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I am THE one, orgasmatron


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I am THE one, orgasmatron


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> I am THE one, orgasmatron



keanu ?


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit the forum is running fucking slow today. 
I'm getting server connection failure once every 15 minutes.


----------



## Desecrated

Dammit the forum is running fucking slow today. 
I'm getting server connection failure once every 15 minutes.


----------



## Nerina

Me too


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Dammit the forum is running fucking slow today.
> I'm getting server connection failure once every 15 minutes.



Yeah, me too.



Desecrated said:


> Dammit the forum is running fucking slow today.
> I'm getting server connection failure once every 15 minutes.



What the hell are you talking about?! It's working fine.


----------



## Zepp88

Seems fine now..


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.



I keep clicking it, but it just sends me to a picture of that guy with the Goatse tattooed on his chest...


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> I keep clicking it, but it just sends me to a picture of that guy with the Goatse tattooed on his chest...



well spent money


----------



## Zepp88

goat!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> goat!



werewolf and star.


----------



## Zepp88

lovely


----------



## Desecrated

I need somebody who can do graphics, who can make a werewolf and a septagram in the same style as my goat.


----------



## D-EJ915

pee hole


----------



## Lee

Where?


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Where?



Usually located somewhere on your penis, but in your case, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## D-EJ915

wyat


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Lee

Oh, I thought he was selling them


----------



## Desecrated

I'll take two!!


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!


----------



## Randy

Who's giving all this shit away?


----------



## Desecrated

me


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Insomnia. Again. Dammit


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> me



Oh, cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

You never know


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



Not math fail, math win


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Not math fail, math win



I have to agree that some of these fails appears to be win to me to.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

over 800


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

13100


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee!!!



Ok.


----------



## Lee

lllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Randy

Foui...?


----------



## Desecrated

SPAM


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> SPAM



Vegemite.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Vegemite.



must be


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> gibberish


----------



## zapper1986

does anybody else agree mcdonalds fries taste better if you shove like 15 or 20 in ur mouth


----------



## Randy

zapper1986 said:


> does anybody else agree mcdonalds fries taste better if you shove like 15 or 20 in ur mouth


----------



## progmetaldan

zapper1986 said:


> does anybody else agree mcdonalds fries taste better if you shove like 15 or 20 in ur mouth



yup.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

fuzzy slippers


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

yawns


----------



## Zepp88

WAKE THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> WAKE THE FUCK UP!



*jumps* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Zepp88

GOOD MORNING.

EAT EGGS.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart::domo::heart::domo::heart::domo::heart::domo::heart:domo::heart::


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> GOOD MORNING.
> 
> EAT EGGS.





*eats bacon*


----------



## Zepp88

AHA! CANADIAN!















GET HIM!


----------



## arktan

i love this one soooooo muuuuuuch


----------



## petereanima

eggs & bacon = win; together with baked beans and a cup of coffe = a meal full of epic win.

winwin




winwinwin


----------



## Zepp88

artktan loves huge penis shaped objects.


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> artktan loves huge penis shaped objects.


----------



## D-EJ915

lololololololololololololol


----------



## Zepp88

YEE HAW NASCAR!!


----------



## Zepp88

PANZYFAUST!


----------



## D-EJ915

fat asses


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> artktan loves huge penis shaped objects.







 llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

I love the smell of ICBM in the morning.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> I love the smell of TCBY in the morning.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> I love the smell of ICBM in the morning.



conventional missiles don't surf!


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

TheMissing said:


>



GRVM 'N' VLTRA KVLT


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> conventional missiles don't surf!



The Horror!


----------



## arktan

the new standard weapon of the swiss army


----------



## Makelele

Holy shit. The last time I checked this thread it was around 80000 posts.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Wiggywiggler

rar har har, closet to 100k than evar.. I'm not sure it matters anymoar.. but closer


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

What the hell are we all going to do when this thread is over?


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> What the hell are we all going to do when this thread is over?



Pray that Chris has mercy on us and starts it over again.


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## arktan

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Groff

Woot


----------



## Groff

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Groff

Lllllllllllllllllllllla


----------



## Lee

lllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

ICBM


----------



## Zepp88

Swiss war lover!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllll



I agree, Mr. Tremblay.









































This time.


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Usually located somewhere on your penis, but in your case, I'm not so sure.



pwnt.


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> E!



La.


----------



## g3rmanium

Availability Results

ANDALSO.LA is currently available for registration, at $50 per year.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo E-Lee!


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

1.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo E-Lee!



Wie gehts Johann-E?


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> Wie gehts Johann-E?



Das ist zweimal  Entschuldigung Johann


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts Johann-E?



Danke, gut. Und selbst?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Danke, gut. Und selbst?



Ich muss um 15:00 arbeiten, aber gut.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich muss um 15:00 arbeiten, aber gut.



Was machst du eigentlich?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Was machst du eigentlich?



Ich arbeite bei Best Buy. Es ist nicht interessant, aber es ist Geld fur mich.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Ich arbeite bei Best Buy. Es ist nicht interessant, aber es gibt Geld.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



Brainfart


----------



## Randy

Cranium.


----------



## arktan

mbci


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr!!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## arktan

the lightbringer has spoken, we called his name


----------



## Randy

Oh, ok.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

79


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


,,,


----------



## Desecrated

e3


----------



## Desecrated

82


----------



## Desecrated

ghgfdghdfghgdfhdfghgd


----------



## Desecrated

834884848


----------



## Desecrated

85


----------



## Desecrated

86


----------



## Desecrated

87878


----------



## Desecrated

1. This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## Desecrated

89


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Desecrated

91


----------



## Desecrated

92


----------



## Desecrated

93


----------



## Desecrated

94


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

97000!


----------



## Desecrated

Only 2999 post left.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


,


----------



## Zepp88

Twatzilla.


----------



## arktan

föck the röck and dön't söck the cöck


----------



## Desecrated

I'm getting that shit more and more often now, like once every 7th post.


----------



## arktan

Arse cookies in the twilight!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Arse cookies in the twilight!



Of course!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Of course!


i'll rep you anyway


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## arktan

this one handles the F#



this one handles the F#


----------



## Desecrated

frusta stöna njuta orka


----------



## Zepp88

Splezblorg.


----------



## arktan

why does it always doublepost?????



why does it always doublepost?????


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

chuga chug chug!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawry


----------



## arktan

chuggzor!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo

OMNOMNOMNOM!!


----------



## Randy

Human-Animal hybrids....


----------



## Zepp88

Take me to your beaver.


----------



## turmoil

--+--++--++-----+-_==__


----------



## Randy

WTF?! GTFO!


----------



## Lee

Tits or GTFO


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Tits or GTFO


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

The planets are aligned!


----------



## D-EJ915

rawry


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawry



O' Rolly?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The planets are aligned!



Send forth the goat and the virgin.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Send forth the goat and the virgin.



Open the cages!


----------



## Desecrated

Fetches key to open them all. Seven in numbers no one greater then the rest.


----------



## Zepp88

Deliver beer unto me!


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]Pours ale into the bloated body of mike, smears honey and mud on his feet and turns on the oven.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

anaslex


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]Pours ale into the bloated body of mike, smears honey and mud on his feet and turns on the oven.[/action]



[sign]More than he bargained for[/sign]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [sign]More than he bargained for[/sign]



Did you really expect me to do less ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I like.

Is that what you were telling me about earlier?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I like.
> 
> Is that what you were telling me about earlier?



Randy did it for me, I hugz him.


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> anaslex



Awww... Jeff! You shouldn't have!



Desecrated said:


> Randy did it for me, I hugz him.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Randy did it for me, I hugz him.



Hooray!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Hooray!



O what the heck, free hugz 4 you 2!!!


----------



## Zepp88

yay!


----------



## Zepp88

Horrorcore.?


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]bares his breasts in celebration[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Horrorcore.?



underground rap movement.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]bares his breasts in celebration[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> underground rap movement.



I am aware, I just felt like expressing it in the form of a question.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I am aware, I just felt like expressing it in the form of a question.



So do I sometimes.....


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

13200!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> 13200!!



Purple Nurples, dude.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Purple Nurples, dude.



Present them!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Present them!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

2943 posts left.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## Randy

Pus-face?


----------



## Desecrated

nope


----------



## Randy

Pus-head?


----------



## Desecrated

not yet


----------



## Zepp88

Morgen Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

morgen again.


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, verdammt gefrorend neppel fleisch.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i see there are more tags about me appearing


----------



## Zepp88

This forum is full of closet cases.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Everyone loves me for being so open about things 

I know you would if I weighed a little more


----------



## Zepp88

Ugh....I'm going to get Bob back for that one...

Sorry fella, not attracted to dudes.


----------



## Zepp88

Hey Nick.....................................................................................................................................................http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...2194-electronics-guys-what-best-caps-amp.html


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i see noone's rising to my "boobs are overrated" thread...

come in the chat, caps are a bit of a can of worms.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

aregarg


----------



## progmetaldan

postage


----------



## dream-thief

Nuts


----------



## Zugster




----------



## turmoil

post


----------



## Groff

fou de la poui


----------



## Xtremevillan

Are we talking German in here yet? I want to say Guten tag!

And how do you say good morning/night?


----------



## Zepp88

Gute nacht.

Guten morgen.


----------



## Lee

Xtremevillan said:


> Are we talking German in here yet? I want to say Guten tag!
> 
> And how do you say good morning/night?



Johann ist nicht hier  Wir sprechen Deutsch immer


----------



## Zepp88

DIE KEKS SIND FALSCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

kek


----------



## Groff

lawls


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Ich kan auch ein bischen Deutsch sprechen.. glaub ich.


----------



## Randy

Who da' fawk?


----------



## playstopause

Foude lapouiii.


----------



## playstopause

Foude lapouiiiii.


----------



## playstopause

Foude lapouiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Foude lapouiiiiiiiiiii PISS OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

foux de fa fa


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Foude lapouiiiiiiiiiii PISS OFF!!!!!!





Yeah, right.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Kill the king, the king is dead, long live the king


----------



## Randy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Kill the king, the king is dead, long live the king


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Foude lapouiiiiiiiiiii PISS OFF!!!!!!



No, it was "Fou de la piss off!"



I still don't get it, either!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Desecrated

gooooood morning 100K


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> No, it was "Fou de la piss off!"
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get it, either!





It means nothing! Remember the video I showed you? You just hear it at some point... It's a well known thing around here.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> It means nothing! Remember the video I showed you? You just hear it at some point... It's a well known thing around here.



Well then it's not well known to me 

You don't even want to know how many hours i've spent googling it. I've come up with some pretty interesting things.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> gooooood morning 100K



Good afternoon Jonathan. :scotch:


----------



## Randy

Good afternoon, lovers. penslegs:


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Well then it's not well known to me
> 
> You don't even want to know how many hours i've spent googling it. I've come up with some pretty interesting things.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Good afternoon, lovers. penslegs:


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Good afternoon Jonathan. :scotch:



The world circulates around me, when ever I wake up, it's morning. Bow down to me I am your new god.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

man, if I got a free beer every time I post on this thread..


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> man, if I got a free beer every time I post on this thread..



You deserve it.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

..I'd be pretty drunk. Actually.


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> ..I'd be pretty drunk. Actually.



Depends of the amount of beer, if you just got a small glass every time you would be okay, but if you would follow our northern traditions and drink a bucket of beer each time, you might have some liver problem ahead of you.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

"might"


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Wiggywiggler

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Johann ist nicht hier  Wir sprechen Deutsch immer



Ich bin doch hier?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllll





Wiggywiggler said:


> E.



Keep that in mind.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Ich bin doch hier?



Nein, alles alles ist nur ein Traum


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> E.



Echt?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

g3rmanium said:


> Echt?



Aber natürlicht!


----------



## Groff

"If a German doctor is pushing meds on you that you do not want, press or simply say "9" and walk away."


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Keep that in mind.



Klar.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> "If a German doctor is pushing meds on you that you do not want, press or simply say "9" and walk away."



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllll



lllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> And also, La



andalso.la is available, Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> La?



La?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## Lee

u&#592;&#647;&#592;s l&#305;&#592;&#613; ll&#592;


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Satan


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Wiggywiggler said:


> Satan





 Satan


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## Lee

llllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> llllllllll?



Ja, klingt gut!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, klingt gut!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## SymmetricScars

row row row your 



















RUDDER.


----------



## Lee

roll your lollercoaster


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> roll your lollercoaster



llllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

97200!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

! Des you win!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



 Best Ever!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Done for now


----------



## Desecrated

12


----------



## Desecrated

13


----------



## Desecrated

14


----------



## Desecrated

15


----------



## Desecrated

16


----------



## Desecrated

17


----------



## Desecrated

18


----------



## Desecrated

19


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## Desecrated

97222


----------



## Nerina

the day my bf starts farting like a bloated elephant all the time is the day I look for a new one.......


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> the day my girlfriend


----------



## Lee

Bitch I live in a trash can!


----------



## Lee

I'm the poorest one on Sesame Street!


----------



## Lee

Who'd want to live there anyway?


----------



## Nerina

Lee said:


> Bitch I live in a trash can!



Um....well, Im sorry?


----------



## Lee

6ft pigeons walking around and shit


----------



## Nerina

Eat them.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Bitch I live in a trash can!


----------



## Nerina

I dont think I want to see pics of a trash can , thankyou very much !


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I dont think I want to see pics of a trash can , thankyou very much !



I just want to see him in a trashcan.


----------



## Nerina

as he peers over the top haha


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> as he peers over the top haha



+1

slowly.....


----------



## Randy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...336-digitech-gsp-2101-studio-tube-preamp.html


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...336-digitech-gsp-2101-studio-tube-preamp.html



Nice


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> +1
> 
> slowly.....





like, creepy, or just slow motion?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Nice


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> like, creepy, or just slow motion?



like a stripper


----------



## Nerina

the trashcan stripper


----------



## Randy

NWS language (_but watch it anyway_):


----------



## Lee

Glad somebody got what I was quoting


----------



## Nerina

I KNEW the pimp was going to be the Count!


----------



## Zepp88

No! I am the Count!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

The number of the day is..........CUNT


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> Glad somebody got what I was quoting


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Molester!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Molester!



You rang ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You rang ?



Teehee!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lorenzo

Desecrated said:


>





Oh thats very cool looking!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>



Looks like shit. Fire him.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Looks like shit. Fire him.



Well I didn't pay him


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Well I didn't pay him



Sounds like real sucker... kill him and take his children. Then eat them.


----------



## playstopause

Wow. fun stuff.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Sounds like real sucker... kill him and take his children. Then eat them.



[action=Desecrated]eating[/action]


----------



## playstopause

So what's up?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So what's up?



Not much.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Not much.



That's too bad.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That's too bad.



You laughin' at me?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> You laughin' at me?



Grr.


----------



## turmoil

nice conversation you got here. got room for one more


----------



## Zepp88

Trees!~


----------



## Desecrated

02


----------



## Desecrated

03


----------



## Desecrated

04


----------



## Desecrated

05


----------



## Zepp88

Es kommt aus..............................................................................................wo?


----------



## Desecrated

06


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Es kommt aus..............................................................................................wo?



auf mir


----------



## Desecrated

08


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Excellent.


----------



## Desecrated

05.05 am


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> auf mir



Ich geh gleich dahin.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I like this kitty.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Ich geh gleich dahin.



YAY!


----------



## Desecrated

23


----------



## Desecrated

what to do what to do ??


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> what to do what to do ??



SPIN!


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> SPIN!



Left hand on green


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Left hand on green



Right foot on red.


----------



## Desecrated

right foot on blue


----------



## Desecrated

Playing twister over the net is kinda lonely.


----------



## Desecrated

97300!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

2699 posts left.


----------



## Desecrated

31


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

1*3333*!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Playing twister over the net is kinda lonely.



Just close your eyes and imagine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoltta

I just farted and i think i shit my pants, brb


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 97,306

User Name Posts

g3rmanium 26,810
Desecrated 13,333
D-EJ915 12,747
TheMissing 5,639
Zepp88 5,233
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,430
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,560
Randy 2,265


----------



## Zoltta

Yup just checked, i did


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Just close your eyes and imagine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Still.


----------



## Zepp88

Zoltta said:


> Yup just checked, i did



You filthy little animal. 








































BACK TO YOUR CAGE!


----------



## Desecrated

Zoltta said:


> I just farted and i think i shit my pants, brb



New Jersey: personal hygiene since 1630


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> New Jersey: personal hygiene since 1630



No.


----------



## Zepp88

New Jersey: Americas taint.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

kelloggs.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I like.


----------



## Randy

Zoltta said:


> I just farted and i think i shit my pants, brb


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I like.



Thank you!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thank you!



The backwards "D" bugs me though.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Lee said:


> Johann ist nicht hier  Wir sprechen Deutsch immer



Johann is not here, We speak German [in this thread]?


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Johann is not here, We speak German [in this thread]?



Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Desecrated

Apfelkuchen!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Johann is not here, We speak German [in this thread]?



weil wir können?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The backwards "D" bugs me though.



I like it, I wanted it symmetrical.


----------



## Zepp88

I need a new phone, this one is pissing me off.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> I need a new phone, this one is pissing me off.



what one do you have?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> what one do you have?



LG enV a damned Verizon phone.

It's been annoying lately and I have iPhone lust.


----------



## Zepp88

Apples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Zepp88 said:


> Apples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ApBALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

D E U S C H


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> D E U T S C H


----------



## Xtremevillan

Isn't that just the way it works, I learn a language and I can't spell it.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich trag die Unterwescher von deine Muetti an.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Mein Unterwescher IST WEIB


----------



## Desecrated

Ich can't spell either.


----------



## Zepp88

Spelling is for nerds pffffft.


----------



## arktan

UGGA UGGA CHUGG CHUGG UGGA UGGA ????


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> UGGA UGGA CHUGG CHUGG UGGA UGGA ????



Yes.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

UGGA!!!


----------



## Zepp88

CHUGGA!!!


----------



## arktan

DJENT!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Es kommt aus..............................................................................................wo?



Aus Bier?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zoltta said:


> I just farted and i think i shit my pants, brb



ONE of the best posts evar!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Aus Bier?



Hrm.......






Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich trag die Unterwescher von deine Muetti an.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hrm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Was? 

Es ist gemuetlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was?
> 
> Es ist gemuetlich.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## arktan

UGGA UGGA CHUGG CHUGG DJENT!!! DJENT!!! UAAARGHHH RATATATATATA

MOAR!!! MOAR!!!! MOUAAAAAARRRRRRRHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


hallo zusammen


----------



## Zepp88

Scheide.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllllllllll'd!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Borking Bork!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

COLORS! SHAPES! PATTERNS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> COLORS! SHAPES! PATTERNS!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Blair's mega death sauce. Yummy.


----------



## arktan

death? :death:


----------



## Zepp88

DEATH!!!!


----------



## arktan

one of the best bands that ever existed...


----------



## Zepp88

Feucht


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

95


----------



## Desecrated

96


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

98


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

97400!


----------



## arktan

what the hell are you guys going to do when this thread is over?


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> what the hell are you guys going to do when this thread is over?



Pray that Chris loves us enough to make a new one 


Or bribe him with the Firesoul video


----------



## playstopause

arktan said:


> what the hell are you guys going to do when this thread is over?



Get a life?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Get a life?



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sounds like a plan!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Pray that Chris loves us enough to make a new one
> 
> 
> Or bribe him with scotch and cigars




Good idea, Chris.

[action=Randy]pats Chris on the back[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

arktan said:


> what the hell are you guys going to do when this thread is over?



Get chris to start a new "everything goes"-thread, and close this one down. 
Or just use the chat.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Get chris to start a new "everything goes"-thread, and close this one down.
> Or just use the chat.



NO

I like my idea better


----------



## Randy

Buy this.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...336-digitech-gsp-2101-studio-tube-preamp.html


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Buy this.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...336-digitech-gsp-2101-studio-tube-preamp.html



No.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> No.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>



 Randy


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Randy



Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Johann


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

awesome smiley


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>





Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


>


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


>



Morning-->   

Afternoon -->   

Evening -->   

Night-->  

Late Night-->


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Randy

aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.



 Randy


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Randy



Life -->  <-- Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Life -->  <-- Johann


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


>



Johann-->  <--Expensive Jackets


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Johann-->  <--Expensive Jackets



They're not always that expensive.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## megalex

hi.. im going home in an hour.. !!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## turmoil

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## turmoil

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## g3rmanium

megalex said:


> hi.. im going home in an hour.. !!



lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

10.


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## g3rmanium

8.


----------



## g3rmanium

7.


----------



## g3rmanium

6.


----------



## g3rmanium

5.


----------



## g3rmanium

4.


----------



## g3rmanium

3.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zwoa.


----------



## g3rmanium

Oans.


----------



## g3rmanium

97500!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

and another post!


----------



## wes225

i like bewbies


----------



## Wiggywiggler

lalalalalala, not tumeni posts to go


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

13400


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

^
Epic.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol that show is corny


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> lol that show is corny



I don't watch that sort of anime, but I'm tempted to start now


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

I'm starting to think that the internet is a weird place.


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, yes it is.



I also have this feeling that I'm partly responsibly for it.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> I'm starting to think that the internet is a weird place.



, you saying that sounds so wierd on its own 

....


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I also have this feeling that I'm partly responsibly for it.



I want to hurt something.


----------



## Desecrated

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


cute kid


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> cute kid



DOWN!!


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> , you saying that sounds so wierd on its own
> 
> ....


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> cute kid



Need a date ?


----------



## Desecrated

100k crew; adding to the weirdness of the internet

100k crew, tempting Chris's temper since 2007

100k crew, the shame and pride of ss.org


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I'm starting to think that the internet is a weird place.



Well, between me, you and Zepp.......


----------



## Zepp88

This is the best place on the internet.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Well, between me, you and Zepp.......



We're a wonderful group.


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> This is the best place on the internet.


----------



## daybean

Nerina said:


> Well, between me, you and Zepp.......




why are you sandwiching descecrated?


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> We're a wonderful group.



Post me a pic of my soon to be guitar!


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> why are you sandwiching descecrated?



PWNED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Best reply ever.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> PWNED!!!!!!!!!!!



Who? I am sandwhiched between the kings of SS, I am quite happy.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Who? I am sandwhiched between the kings of SS, I am quite happy.



Your statement needs illustrations.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> why are you sandwiching descecrated?



Because it feels _right_.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



Is that metalflake ?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Who? I am sandwhiched between the kings of SS, I am quite happy.





Desecrated said:


> Your statement needs illustrations.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Because it feels _right_.



Damm right!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Is that metalflake ?



It's sparkly something


----------



## daybean

ill be the bacon? wait a second...


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> ill be the bacon? wait a second...



grease up good son.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Damm right!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


>



[action=Desecrated]get jar to conserve nene's spit and drool.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


>



I still need those pigtails pictures.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Your statement needs illustrations.



Well, you said I was PWNED, so therefore I have had to kick you out, now its just me and Zepp, and no pictures!


----------



## Desecrated

100 k crew: gaying up the forum one level per day.


----------



## daybean

i meant ill bring the bacon, either way, its greased and ready to go!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Well, you said I was PWNED, so therefore I have had to kick you out, now its just me and Zepp, and no pictures!



double pwned


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Well, you said I was PWNED, so therefore I have had to kick you out, now its just me and Zepp, and no pictures!



Iz okey, I have hidden cameras


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> 100 k crew: gaying up the forum one level per day.





Well, this time there's a female involved.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Iz okey, I have hidden cameras



Nice.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well, this time there's a female involved.



Don't be to sure...


----------



## Nerina

[action=Nerina]looks around for the hidden camera.......[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

I still think nene is jasons transsexual alter ego.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Don't be to sure...


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]looks around for the hidden camera.......[/action]



[action=Zepp88] helps.[/action]


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> I still think nene is jasons transsexual alter ego.


----------



## Zepp88

Lies! Lies!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> cries in the shower, trying to wash away the shame



fixed.


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] can't find his pants...[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] can't find his pants...[/action]



[action=Desecrated]knows where they are bwhahahaha[/action]


----------



## Nerina

Why do I get muslim singles for sale on ss when I click new posts?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]knows where they are bwhahahaha[/action]



Please you give thems to me?


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Why do I get muslim singles for sale on ss when I click new posts?



They same reason why Jeff gets gay singles for sale.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Please you give thems to me?



That's gonna cost you honey.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Why do I get muslim singles for sale on ss when I click new posts?



what the hell ?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> They same reason why Jeff gets gay singles for sale.



God is trying to tell you something.


----------



## D-EJ915

bananas


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



[action=Desecrated]jumps kagami.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

I wanna buy a muslim single.


----------



## D-EJ915

this shit is


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]jumps kagami.[/action]



[action=Zepp88] grabs the camera. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]jumps kagami.[/action]


>W< whoaaaa


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> God is trying to tell you something.



its gone now, that was WEIRD


----------



## Desecrated

^^666


----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.



It's so polite.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's so polite.



And so annoying when it comes every third minute. 

Reminds me of some guy I used to date.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And so annoying when it comes every third minute.
> 
> Reminds me of some guy I used to date.



Looks like he needs some endurance training.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Looks like he needs some endurance training.



At some point you just give up and proceeds to milk the prostate.


----------



## Nerina

double


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> At some point you just give up and proceeds to milk the prostate.



That doesn't help your problem though.


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> At some point you just give up and proceeds to milk the prostate.



How does one go about doing this?


Ok, no, forget I asked.....


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> How does one go about doing this?
> 
> 
> Ok, no, forget I asked.....



First, go get some vasoline and a rubber glove.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> How does one go about doing this?
> 
> 
> Ok, no, forget I asked.....



You stimulate the prostate by inserting a finger up the anus.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That doesn't help your problem though.



True, but it's more fun.


----------



## Nerina

And then one's face looks like this:  or


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> True, but it's more fun.



That's what matters I suppose.


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> And then one's face looks like this:  or



Both.


----------



## Nerina

Ok my dears, I must be leaving you, please bahave, a little


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> And then one's face looks like this:  or



more like


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Ok my dears, I must be leaving you, please bahave, a little






Behave?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> more like



Both.


----------



## Desecrated

So, mikey dearest, what should we do now ?


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] starts building a cage. Looks at Jeff.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

boo


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> boo



You're lucky this time 

Jon left.


----------



## B Lopez

should i go surfing in the morning?

if i do that means i have to get up at like 5:45am or someshit


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> should i go surfing in the morning?
> 
> if i do that means i have to get up at like 5:45am or someshit



No, stay home and eat potato chips and pork rinds watching third world internet porn while playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## B Lopez

i dont have any pork rinds though


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> i dont have any pork rinds though



Can you order those online?


----------



## B Lopez

i dont know, i don't eat the fucking things


----------



## Zepp88

Okay, subsitute the pork rinds with nachos.


----------



## B Lopez

surfing it is


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## B Lopez

you should come

you could buy chicharrones and ice cream from the guy who pushes the cart down the beach


----------



## Zepp88

My fat pasty white ass stays away from the beach.


----------



## B Lopez

you'll blend in with the fog then


----------



## Zepp88

Cool, then I can snatch the beach girls and nobody will see me.


Are there any caves nearby?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> post



Well I'm gonna start capturing beach girls, wanna come?


----------



## B Lopez

not really, but you could take them to a beach called "Privates"


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Well I'm gonna start capturing beach girls, wanna come?



To much trouble for me, I'll stick to goats.


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> To much trouble for me, I'll stick to goats.



yeah, you can hold'em by the horns so they can't escape... why didn't i think of that..

THE 100K THREAD SHOULD BE AVAILABLE AS PDF FOR EVERYONE TO DOWNLOAD AFTER IT IS FINISHED

THIS WILL BECOME THE NEW BIBLE

and the sad thing about the whole is that it makes much more sense than the bible....

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Desecrated said:


> To much trouble for me, I'll stick to goats.



goatse?


----------



## arktan

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> goatse?



i never heard that word, mate. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> i never heard that word, mate. Can you enlighten me?



Go ahead and google it when you're alone.


----------



## arktan

TheMissing said:


> Go ahead and google it when you're alone.



this means nothing good


----------



## Zepp88

Goatse, do it.


----------



## turmoil




----------



## Zepp88

That is wonderful.


----------



## turmoil

it truly is a work of art. i wish i owned one for my ipod


----------



## Zepp88

You know what boggles me about Goatse..

Why, and how?


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> You know what boggles me about Goatse..
> 
> Why, and how?



And where!


----------



## arktan

death is in the air 
Everywhere I look around 
death is in the air 
Every kill and every shot 



And I don't know if I'm being shot at
Don't know if I'm peeing on corpses 
But it's something that I must stik my penis in 
And it's there when I piss in your skull



death is in the air 
In the whisper of the victims
death is in the air 
In the thunder of the ICBM 
And I don't know if I'm just screaming 
Don't know if I feel sane
But it's something that I must strive to destroy
And it's there when you call out "fire in the hole"


death is in the air





just add a nice "umm-tiss" beat and this is literally a killer-remix


----------



## Zepp88

Wunderbar!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Wonderbra is Wunderbar!


Epic fail:


----------



## Randy

Pirate p33n LOLZ


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Wonderbra is Wunderbar!
> 
> 
> Epic fail:


----------



## Zepp88

I'd hit it.


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## Zepp88

Oh dear....my tits are out of alignment.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Swiss retail price for a shitty ESP Horizon Custom: 8048.65$


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Oh dear....my tits are out of alignment.



[action=Randy]assess the situation, and finds your tits to be in perfect alignment[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

gah!


----------



## turmoil

thank god this week is over


----------



## D-EJ915

bump


----------



## Randy

turmoil said:


> thank god this week is over



Thank Raptor Jesus.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

it's WHISKEY TIME!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Groff

Thank Raptor Jesus the week is over!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

hoo hoo, lotsa sevens in a post number near by


----------



## Drage

^ Named after his reproductive organ.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Drage said:


> ^ Named after his reproductive organ.



And the actions done with it.


----------



## D-EJ915

attack!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

falcon pawnch!


----------



## Drage

Ah fuck I can't believe you've done this.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## D-EJ915

gwte


----------



## Randy

Just back from the store... who wants a beer?

[action=Randy]rifles through the cooler[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

whee


----------



## Randy

Hold on... let me show you my pussy....


----------



## D-EJ915

kitty!!! mrrowww


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]pets the kitty delicately[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> rawr



If you insist.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like terminate damnation better, but jon is back who wrote a lot on TD so the new cd should be awesome (I do love alex & aletheian though)


----------



## D-EJ915

oats


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Desecrated

68


----------



## Desecrated

69


----------



## Desecrated

70


----------



## Desecrated

71


----------



## Desecrated

72


----------



## Desecrated

73


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## D-EJ915

what


----------



## Desecrated

97777!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> what



post


----------



## D-EJ915

are


----------



## D-EJ915

j00


----------



## D-EJ915

d000ing


----------



## Desecrated

poasteling


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheezle


----------



## Desecrated

pust


----------



## D-EJ915

:/


----------



## D-EJ915

fat tits are not the tits


----------



## Groff

D-EJ915 said:


> fat tits are not the tits



 100%


----------



## D-EJ915

analogy


----------



## Desecrated

90


----------



## Zepp88

Tacos.


----------



## B Lopez

i should have ate chicharrones and ice cream today

waves sucked

fucking surfline had shitty predictions


----------



## Brendan G

Zepp88 said:


> Tacos.


Burritos.


----------



## turmoil

I"M FUCKIN DRUNKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> i should have ate chicharrones and ice cream today
> 
> waves sucked
> 
> fucking surfline had shitty predictions



headbutt them.


----------



## Desecrated

Then you're probably in the right place.


----------



## B Lopez

i wanted to head butt the people in my way today too


----------



## Desecrated

97


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> i wanted to head butt the people in my way today too



DO IT!!!


----------



## Desecrated

800


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Headbutting.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## B Lopez

there will be nobody out on sunday though 

SECRET SPOT!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

I like these kittehs.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> there will be nobody out on sunday though
> 
> SECRET SPOT!



Excellent!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



She looks really weird in that picture.

Falcor is a total badass.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## B Lopez

Desecrated said:


>



omg


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Holy shit


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Dude I saw a big ass owl the other night standing in the road, it was awesome!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Dude I saw a big ass owl the other night standing in the road, it was awesome!



KICK ASS!!!


----------



## Desecrated

13600


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> KICK ASS!!!



Yeah you don't see them very often.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah you don't see them very often.



True, we need more owls, better 10 owls in the forest then 1 bear.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah you don't see them very often.



but they manage to wake you up every fucking morning

hoooo hooooooo hooooooooo hoooooooo hoooooo

jesus christ on a bike, give it up


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> True, we need more owls, better 10 owls in the forest then 1 bear.



There's nothing more badass than a fucking three foot tall owl. 

Majestic as fuck.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> There's nothing more badass than a fucking three foot tall owl.
> 
> Majestic as fuck.



That would be disturbing.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

over 900


----------



## Desecrated

Best thread on ss.org!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Desecrated

100k crew - rewriting history since 1605
100k crew - taking the bible literal to the point of ridiculous
100k crew - Tea Kwon Do champion and wanted for murder in 3 states.


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> but they manage to wake you up every fucking morning
> 
> hoooo hooooooo hooooooooo hoooooooo hoooooo
> 
> jesus christ on a bike, give it up




I never hear them around here...


Desecrated said:


> That would be disturbing.



I think you mean "Totally awesome"

But maybe 3 foot was an exageration.


----------



## Desecrated

Who posted!

User Name Posts

g3rmanium 26,906
Desecrated 13,617
D-EJ915 12,775
TheMissing 5,647
Zepp88 5,310
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,436
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,571
Randy 2,285


----------



## Desecrated

he smallest owl is the Elf Owl (Micrathene whitneyi), at as little as 31 g (1.1 oz) and 13.5 cm (5.3 inches). Some of the pygmy owls are scarcely larger. The largest owls are two of the eagle owls, the Eurasian Eagle Owl (Bubo bubo) and Blakiston's Fish Owl (Bubo blakistoni), which may reach a size of 60-71 cm (28.4 in) long, have a wingspan of almost 2 m (6.6 ft), and weight of nearly 4.5 kg (10 lb).


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> he smallest owl is the Elf Owl (Micrathene whitneyi), at as little as 31 g (1.1 oz) and 13.5 cm (5.3 inches). Some of the pygmy owls are scarcely larger. The largest owls are two of the eagle owls, the Eurasian Eagle Owl (Bubo bubo) and Blakiston's Fish Owl (Bubo blakistoni), which may reach a size of 60-71 cm (28.4 in) long, have a wingspan of almost 2 m (6.6 ft), and weight of nearly 4.5 kg (10 lb).



Wikipedia FTW!

Haha, I'm reading the article too.


----------



## Desecrated

wikipedia is my bible


----------



## Desecrated

I log in there at least 3 times per day.


----------



## Zepp88

I wish I could have taken a picture of it, it was fucking huge, I thought it was a hawk at first.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wish I could have taken a picture of it, it was fucking huge, I thought it was a hawk at first.



I need to start walking around with a camera as well, to many great things that you miss.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I need to start walking around with a camera as well, to many great things that you miss.



Definetly, I was in the car at the time, which I hate being in a car when you wanna look at something cool


----------



## Zepp88

I'm in the mood for some old Katatonia...


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Definetly, I was in the car at the time, which I hate being in a car when you wanna look at something cool



In sweden, car are equipped with brakes that enables you to stop a car almost instantly.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In sweden, car are equipped with brakes that enables you to stop a car almost instantly.



We have those too...and trees, trees work great for stopping.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> We have those too...and trees, trees work great for stopping.



Sticking the foot outside the door and pressing down.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sticking the foot outside the door and pressing down.



Yes, that's the emergency brake.


----------



## Codyyy

ah wuuuuuuut


----------



## Zepp88

Codyyy said:


> ah wuuuuuuut



I think you should spend some time with the Owls, then you'll understand.


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915

grrrr


----------



## Zepp88

My god it's full of stars!


----------



## Desecrated

snake owl, here to rule the world!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> snake owl, here to rule the world!



You need to watch "Millenium"


----------



## D-EJ915

tang


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> You need to watch "Millenium"




 whats that?


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> tang



Monkeys.


----------



## daybean

im lost???


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> whats that?



Millennium (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88

Doom metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Millennium (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




i see jonh lock


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> i see jonh lock



Terry O'Quinn, some people call him "Mr. 1013" because he has appeared in almost everything produced by Chris Carters production company (1013) including a couple X-Files episodes and the X-Files Movie, he was also in Harsh Realm.

His role in Millenium was very very good, and I decided to watch Lost after I found out he was in it.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Terry O'Quinn, some people call him "Mr. 1013" because he has appeared in almost everything produced by Chris Carters production company (1013) including a couple X-Files episodes and the X-Files Movie, he was also in Harsh Realm.
> 
> His role in Millenium was very very good, and I decided to watch Lost after I found out he was in it.



you love for bold men fascinates me


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> you love for bold men fascinates me



I like actors with a strong and convincing character, and I tend to follow them around as I do directors.


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> I like actors with a strong and convincing character, and I tend to follow them around as I do directors.



same here, i really like his role as john lock, he has the balls and is really the leader of the show imo! 

*zepp should see season 4, it is a great season
(the best one i think)


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> you love for bold men fascinates me



[action=Desecrated]shaves his head.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]shaves his head.[/action]


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]shaves his head.[/action]



[action=Randy]uses Jonathan's hair to make a mustache goatee combination[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] gets the wax.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]uses Jonathan's hair to make a mustache goatee combination[/action]



Thats a lot of mustache.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thats a lot of pubic hair.



Thanks. I'm glad you noticed.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Thanks. I'm glad you noticed.



Hard not to when it keeps tickling my nose.


----------



## Zepp88

twang.


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.carvinguitars.com/isa/process/getGuitarsByModelID.php?model=dc727


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hard not to when it keeps tickling my nose.



Excellent.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Hard not to when it keeps tickling my nose.



Geez Jon.. where _aren't_ you ticklish?


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Geez Jon.. where _aren't_ you ticklish?



On the taint.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Geez Jon.. where _aren't_ you ticklish?



I just can't restrain myself around you


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> On the taint.



Well that makes two of us, then. 



Desecrated said:


> I just can't restrain myself around you



It's the grape-sized skin tags hanging off my face, isn't it? I know you all too well...


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]sandwiches randy with zepp.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[sign]Pork.[/sign]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]sandwiches randy with zepp.[/action]



This is missing an important ingredient.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]sandwiches randy with zepp.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> This is missing an important ingredient.



yeah no goats and nobody to hold the camera.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> yeah no goats and nobody to hold the camera.



Is that Nerinas job now?


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah, it's her turn to wear the goat costume.


----------



## Zepp88

Fun! I was getting tired of it.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah, variation is important.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, variation is important.



Hence why we're using mayonnaise this time?


----------



## Desecrated

Nene is crazy about mayo, she uses it on everything, I'm sure she will agree. 

I would like to try some soy-yoghurt. What says you can't be both dirty and environmental.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Nene is crazy about mayo, she uses it on everything, I'm sure she will agree.
> 
> I would like to try some soy-yoghurt. What says you can't be both dirty and environmental.


----------



## Desecrated

wha wha be bop jazzamatazz razz clash


----------



## Zepp88

Lemons.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Lemons.



"squeeze my lemon until the juice runs down my leg!" - Robert Johnson.


----------



## Desecrated

74


----------



## Desecrated

75


----------



## Desecrated

76


----------



## Desecrated

77


----------



## Desecrated

78


----------



## Desecrated

^^97977


----------



## Desecrated

^^97979


----------



## Desecrated

911415415135


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> "squeeze my lemon until the juice runs down my leg!" - Robert Johnson.




who the fuk is r. johnson. wait.........is this a trap?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> who the fuk is r. johnson. wait.........is this a trap?



The greatest blues singer ever, probably the first one to sing about satanism in blues/rock/metal. He also banged mad bitches and was into spells and shit. Check him out on youtube.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


>



sometimes the worst way to go out!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> The greatest blues singer ever, probably the first one to sing about satanism in blues/rock/metal. He also banged mad bitches and was into spells and shit. Check him out on youtube.



this is not what im into...so a guitar player that  is


----------



## Desecrated

99


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> this is not what im into...so a guitar player that  is



then listen to his guitar playing, it's worth the time.


----------



## Desecrated

98002 only 1998 post to go.


----------



## Desecrated

64


----------



## Desecrated

65


----------



## Desecrated

13666!


----------



## daybean

i just googled him " the grandfather of rock", do you follow his style, because alot of jazz players play 7s


----------



## Zepp88

toast.

Why am I interested in an AxeFx?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> i just googled him " the grandfather of rock", do you follow his style, because alot of jazz players play 7s



I play jazz and blues on my 7 and 10. I think it works well for it, especially like mr johnson who played delta blues that deals with a lot of open tuning and chord interventions, it becomes madly fun on the 10-string.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> toast.
> 
> Why am I interested in an AxeFx?


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> toast.
> 
> Why am I interested in an AxeFx?



because you want to pimp your guitar ?


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> I play jazz and blues on my 7 and 10. I think it works well for it, especially like mr johnson who played delta blues that deals with a lot of open tuning and chord interventions, it becomes madly fun on the 10-string.




do you have a pic of your ten (im talking about the guitar)


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> because you want to pimp your guitar ?



I'm skeptical.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm skeptical.



Then don't, buy new tubes instead, or a good book.


----------



## Desecrated

Books are never ever over-rated


----------



## daybean

is that your main guitar, what do you get out of a ten? whats the tunning? thanks


----------



## Zepp88

Books are good, so are tubes, but maybe the AxeFx is too.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> is that your main guitar, what do you get out of a ten? whats the tunning? thanks



It's my main acoustic. I get a shit load of string skipping practice , it's tuned ADCBEADGBE right now. just like a normal 7-string with 3 extra bass strings in chromatic order. You can also play lute pieces without having to transcribe.


----------



## daybean

and for metal playing riffs? just curious


----------



## daybean

i play alot of nylon acoustic and then play a electric 6 and 7 string over, just a little of different sounds can make it colorful.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> and for metal playing riffs? just curious



O hell yeah, you can play that to. it's just a tool, you can use it to play any sort of music.


----------



## Desecrated

Strings, scale, tension, gauge ,wood and all of that are just details, what's important is the music you play. If you want a 33 string bass to play metalpolka, then fucking do it


----------



## Zepp88

Brains.


----------



## Guitarwizard

*You are a Redneck Jedi if...*

You hear "Luke, I am your father... and your uncle..."

You ever said the phrase, "May the force be with y'all."

Your Jedi robe is camouflage.

You have ever used your light saber to open a bottle of Bud Light.

At least one wing of your X-Wings is primer colored.

You can easily describe the taste of an Ewok.

You have ever had a land-speeder up on blocks in your yard.

The worst part of spending time on Dagobah is the dadgum skeeters.

Wookiees are offended by your B.O.

You have ever used the force to get yourself another beer so you didn't have to wait for a commercial.

You have ever used the force in conjunction with fishing or bowling.

You have ever had your R-2 unit use its self-defense electro-shock thingy to get the barbecue grill to light up.

You have a confederate flag painted on the hood of your land-speeder.

You ever fantasized about Princess Leia wearing Daisy Duke shorts.

You have the doors of your X-wing welded shut and you have to get in through the window.

Although you had to kill him, you kinda thought that Jabba the Hutt had a pretty good handle on how to treat his women.

You have a cousin who bears a strong resemblance to Chewbacca.

You suggested that they outfit the Millennium Falcon with redwood deck.

You were the only person drinking Jack Daniels during the cantina scene.

Your father has ever said to you, "Shoot, son come on over to the dark side...it'll be a hoot."


----------



## daybean

well lets just keep it arounrd 7, that way i dont get


----------



## Zepp88

Leia in Daisy Dukes sounds kinda hot.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Leia in Daisy Dukes sounds kinda hot.



or Daisy Dukes in Leia


----------



## Zepp88

Or just...nude.


----------



## daybean

your just a pervert like me


----------



## daybean

just nude zepp, you need to leave a little for the imagination!


----------



## Zepp88

Eh, too much work.


----------



## Randy

Spoiler



Burn, baby, burn. Disco Inferno


----------



## Zepp88

What am I burning exactly?


----------



## Randy

Bridges.


----------



## Zepp88

Excellent!


----------



## Randy

This calls for a celebration.


----------



## Zepp88

Sorry, my dancing shoes are deflated.


----------



## Randy

Well, you're in luck then.

[action=Randy]pulls out a pair of dance shoes, fully inflated[/action]


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

*FUCKIN' SWEET DUDE!*

[action=Randy]boogies[/action]


----------



## Lee

Dance white boy, dance!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Lee

That's.....disturbing 




*Lee does not dance


----------



## Randy

Lee said:


> That's.....arousing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lee dances infront of the mirror in his bathroom, singing into a comb



It's ok. Let it ALL out.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Hmm, I need to clean my mirror..


----------



## D-EJ915

oooh yeahhh


----------



## Wiggywiggler

rawwrr


----------



## Randy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Hmm, I need to clean my mirror..



Why, what's on it?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Randy said:


> Why, what's on it?



Vapour wiping traces, toothpaste, and my face.


----------



## Randy

Wiggywiggler said:


> Vapour wiping traces, toothpaste, and my face.



Get rid of it, keep it, and get rid of it.


----------



## D-EJ915

bleh


----------



## Seven

POWERBALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seven

9706


----------



## Seven

*9806


----------



## Seven




----------



## Wiggywiggler

Jack Daniel's is making my mouth dry. Most annoying.


----------



## Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> Jack Daniel's is making my mouth dry. Most annoying.



Drink more, helps me.

and then...


BUY A POWERBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Seven said:


> Drink more, helps me.
> 
> and then...
> 
> 
> BUY A POWERBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



But it has a power off switch, I need one with MOAR POWAH on it.


----------



## Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> But it has a power off switch, I need one with MOAR POWAH on it.



THIS 1 HAZ MOAR POWAAAAAAAAAAAA






NO PISSY ON/OFF SWITCH CAN CONTAIN THE POWWWWWWWERRRRRRR


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Seven said:


> THIS 1 HAZ MOAR POWAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO PISSY ON/OFF SWITCH CAN CONTAIN THE POWWWWWWWERRRRRRR



You have me, where can I get one from?


----------



## Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> You have me, where can I get one from?




Jeez, don't you guys have Amazon?


----------



## Wiggywiggler

No, it's in south america, silly


----------



## Seven

You guys have cool forests though, right?

*Joe has always thought the cool forests in Finland were where all the black metal photos are taken.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

That is Norweigian wood in those pics, the Beatles did a song about it 

We has some epic pine forests, though.


----------



## Seven

Pine is pretty Necro


----------



## Seven

Pine is pretty Necro


----------



## Seven

Doublepost.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I prefer shady spruce forests, meself


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> My fat pasty white ass stays away from the beach.



Closer to your MIDI gear, hm?


----------



## D-EJ915

WHOOOOYAH!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

ta daa!


----------



## Seven

The small Garden shed would be perfect for a shoot with Immortal


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## playstopause

wizzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## playstopause

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Seven

wizzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## playstopause

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffiou!


----------



## playstopause

Seven said:


> wizzzzzzzzzz?



wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

foux de fafa


----------



## Seven

Cricket sucks.


----------



## playstopause

snap!


----------



## playstopause

crackle!


----------



## Seven

playstopause said:


> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!



You sure?


----------



## playstopause

pop!


----------



## playstopause

Seven said:


> You sure?



Fou de la pouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

grrrrrr!


----------



## Seven

gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Seven

gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## playstopause

OMG!!!!! double post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seven

why does my browser doublepost


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I SEE DOUBLE!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

:celebration:


----------



## Seven

POWERBALLLLLL


----------



## Seven

wow it single posted


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Seven

Wiggywiggler said:


> I SEE DOUBLE!



Stop with Jack now then.


----------



## g3rmanium

98100!


----------



## Seven

why does the search function suck


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Seven

9811


----------



## g3rmanium

Seven said:


> why does the search function suck



The template sucks even more!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Seven

111111111111


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

"F" is for FUN!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> "F" is for FUN!!!



Damn right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Damn right!!!!!!!!!!!



SOOOOO


----------



## Seven

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmioooaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> SOOOOO



EPIC WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> EPIC WIN!!!!!!!!



It goes without saying!


----------



## Seven

MOOOOOOOAR WIN


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> It goes without saying!



Hell yeah! (not the band)


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeah! (not the band)



I was worried there for a second!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I was worried there for a second!!!!



I know, I know.


----------



## Groff

Hey PSP. I has a story for you.

I was playing World of Warcraft, I was in a PvP battleground, and we were losing. Someone started yelling at people in spanish, calling them idiots, and that they didn't know what they were doing and such (I vaguely was able to translate, but only roughly). So after he stopped, I typed in the battlegrounds general chat "Fou de la poui!!!"

He then came back and said:

"Damn you, you French bastard! ....And I don't know what that means!"



I found a use for fou de la poui!!


----------



## playstopause

"F" is for FISH!!!!


----------



## Groff

Fou de la poui = Pissing off annoying people in WoW!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> "F" is for FISH!!!!



Sometimes.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sometimes.



Yeah, I prefer "FUN".


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yeah, I prefer "FUN".


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Deemed true.


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Fou de la poui = Pissing off annoying people in WoW!



:questionmark:


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Seven

:ihatedWoW:


----------



## g3rmanium

FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## g3rmanium

Seven said:


> :ihatedWoW:



Hello.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> :questionmark:



Read the post before that one, boss


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



Words of wisdom.


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing said:


> Read the post before that one, boss



Ah come on, you know i'm not the boss. Bruce Springsteen is.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


>



How's it going Jon?


----------



## Desecrated

I'm having a romantic evening with myself, it's raining outside so I lit some candles and spiced my mineral-water with fresh lemon.


----------



## Desecrated

you ?


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> I'm having a romantic evening with myself, it's raining outside so I lit some candles and spiced my mineral-water with fresh lemon.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

TheHandOfStone said:


>


----------



## Randy

Salted nuts.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm having a romantic evening with myself, it's raining outside so I lit some candles and spiced my mineral-water with fresh lemon.



Not a damn thing  I just finished washing my car.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>



Coming right up


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Not a damn thing  I just finished washing my car.



Really ?


----------



## Bobo

I finally tried some Nanowebs....they're shweet! But damn they need a larger variety of gauges. 

Oh and some smilies   

Odd threads and such....


----------



## Desecrated

Romantic evening with candles on the piano.


----------



## Desecrated

Romantic evening with candles on the piano.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Really ?



Yup. I haven't been able to wash it for a long time


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Yup. I haven't been able to wash it for a long time



Sounds kinky.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Romantic evening with candles on the piano.





Thanks.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Romantic evening with candles on the piano.



PHOTOSHOP'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

I need to get a better camera.


----------



## Randy

Did you just make that picture even eerier?!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Did you just make that picture even eerier?!









I did!


----------



## Randy

And what exactly happened to your wife...?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> And what exactly happened to your wife...?



It's 4am in the morning, she's been sleeping for 5 hours


----------



## Randy

OH! *phew*

So while the cat's away, the mice will play...?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> OH! *phew*
> 
> So while the cat's away, the mice will play...?



well yeah kinda, and also, it hasn't been dark in 1,5 months so when the moment comes, you just have to jump on it.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I did!



That is the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That is the greatest thing I have ever seen.



Yes, bowdown to my photoshop skill


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Yes, bowdown to my photoshop skill



Desecrated's Photoshop Skill


----------



## Desecrated

Thank you darling.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Yes, bowdown to my photoshop skill



Put that thing away! You're going to put an eye out.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thank you darling.



Anytime, sugar. 

[action=Randy]gives Jonathan a terrorist fist jab[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Terrorist fist jab for everyone!


----------



## Zepp88

Hooray!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Oh this is getting intense.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



They do.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Desecrated

DO they only suck fat dicks or do they suck a dick if it's long and thinner ?


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> DO they only suck fat dicks or do they suck a dick if it's long and thinner ?



They'll suck off anybody who pays for it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> They'll suck off anybody who pays for it.



Excellent.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Holy shit that's funny, haaassss to be in the south


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



Woah!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Excellent.



Long and skinny FTW!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Long and skinny FTW!



 

and apparently no balls


----------



## Zepp88

Where's teh Nene?


----------



## Desecrated

98200!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Where's teh Nene?



In my dungeon. I'll let her out before the end of the night, don't worry.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> In my dungeon. I'll let her out before the end of the night, don't worry.



Oh okay, cool then.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Did you just make that picture even eerier?!



It looks eerier with the quality settings all the way up, then there's no artifacts in the black sections, and it looks richer.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Any females out there wanna keep me company?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Any females out there wanna keep me company?



No


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



I wish my family would understand this.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> No


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I wish my family would understand this.



Bad taste in decoration ?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> No








I'm taking Randy and going home.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm taking Randy and going home.



Screwing my guys and going home. I like that twist.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Bad taste in decoration ?



They're all into the lame ass "American Heritage" "I wish I lived on an old farm" bullshit.

I'd rather shop at Ikea.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> They're all into the lame ass "American Heritage" "I wish I lived on an old farm" bullshit.
> 
> I'd rather shop at Ikea.



I was just about to suggest that, get their as to ikea and by something modern and comfortable.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Screwing my guys and going home. I like that twist.



If you close your eyes and believe that it's a woman, it's a woman.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> If you close your eyes and believe that it's a woman, it's a woman.



the penis has no eyes,


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I was just about to suggest that, get their as to ikea and by something modern and comfortable.



I love that kind of shit, and it's cheap here apparently.

You Swedes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I'm taking Randy and going home.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> the penis has no eyes,



It has one, but, it's blind.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Fuck yeah.





Shut up and put this dress on


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I love that kind of shit, and it's cheap here apparently.
> 
> You Swedes



It's dirt cheap everywhere, a sofa is like 200 dollars.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> It's dirt cheap everywhere, a sofa is like 200 dollars.



I know that I'll be raping the fuck out of Ikea when I move out


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Shut up and put this dress on



[action=Randy]shuts up and puts the dress on[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Frenchy!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I know that I'll be raping the fuck out of Ikea when I move out



Well that is something all swedes can appriciate.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]shuts up and puts the dress on[/action]



Now go sit down and take your medicine, I'll be there in approx. five minutes.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Frenchy!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Now go sit down and take your medicine, I'll be there in approx. five minutes.



[action=Randy]sits down, takes medicine and waits patiently[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



Whats up?


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Nerina cat !!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Whats up?



Not much!  Just watched "I am legend" (yeah, I know, i'm late )


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

JESUS!!!!

Desecrated is on FIRE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

I just want... bang bang bang.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nerina cat !!!


----------



## playstopause

LMAO.



Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> JESUS!!!!
> 
> Desecrated is on FIRE AGAIN!!!!



Nope, just bored.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>


That kid is fucking creepy as fuck. I hate kids. *shudder*


playstopause said:


> Not much!  Just watched "I am legend" (yeah, I know, i'm late )


I've never seen it.


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> Nope, just bored.



But still ON FIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> That kid is fucking creepy as fuck. I hate kids. *shudder*



I know!!!




Zepp88 said:


> I've never seen it.



See it.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Brain.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> That kid is fucking creepy as fuck. I hate kids. *shudder*
> 
> I've never seen it.



It's ok. A good Hollywood / saturday night flick.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> It's ok. A good Hollywood / saturday night flick.



I see.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> But still ON FIRE!!!!!!



[action=Desecrated]slams dunks, jumping all the way from underneath the basket on the opposite side of the court[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Shit, I forgot Randy.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Shit, I forgot Randy.



No problem she can wait.


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]sits passed out in a dress with his legs open[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Desecrated]slams dunks, jumping all the way from underneath the basket on the opposite side of the court[/action]



Randy! You're not unconsious yet?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]passed out in a dress with his legs open[/action]



Christmas!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]sits passed out in a dress with his legs open[/action]



Oh there we go.


Now, to drink myself retarded.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Oh there we go.
> 
> 
> Now, to drink myself retarded.



[action=Desecrated]hands mike the moonshine.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



That's exactly whats about to happen.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

ew.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]hands mike the moonshine.[/action]



[action=Zepp88] readies the IV, begins intoxication process.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

whee~~~


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> ew.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol


----------



## Desecrated

Jeff!!!

I was wondering when you was going to show up, we had to force randy to wear a dress tonight. 
But it's good to see a professional cross dresser among us.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] readies the IV, begins intoxication process.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

went reaandy rwaekes usp, this gonnnn hurt


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> went reaandy rwaekes usp, this gonnnn hurt



That's how you know you love each other.


----------



## Zepp88

heey heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy jeff, hey,

























jeff



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jeef












can you du hisds makeups?><


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]likes pain. Kinda[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That's how you know you love each other.



hhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy man







sweeeeddddyyyyy, this not bout luv dooooooddddd


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]likes pain. Kinda[/action]



shit~!!!!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> Where's teh Nene?



I am here! Reading from 98202


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> hhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweeeeddddyyyyy, this not bout luv dooooooddddd



sure it is. randy wants you to appriciate her.


----------



## Zepp88

YUR AWAKES


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> In my dungeon. I'll let her out before the end of the night, don't worry.



Can I come out please?


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> I am here! Reading from 98202


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> I am here! Reading from 98202



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hai Nene~!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ratyy


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> Can I come out please?



YESGH!!!!q :0


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Can I come out please?



Yes, I can't resist your puppy eyes.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



IOGK

OMGSZ I LOVES THIS KITTY


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> It has one, but, it's blind.


----------



## Desecrated

From msn conversation; 

Nene säger:
ooo so randy IS a female?

[Desecrated Productions] säger:
he is today 

Nene säger:
oh ROFL

[Desecrated Productions] säger:
you weren't here so we had to improvise.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> sure it is. randy wants you to appriciate her.



mn annnnnnnnnnnnnnn shshehehse woke up


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>



uit's thrue!!!

hai nene!!


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


>



omg I'm saving this picture!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> mn annnnnnnnnnnnnnn shshehehse woke up


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



witi wait wati wait, nene s here


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> witi wait wati wait, nene s here



So you're just leaving randy behind and going for nene instead

[action=Desecrated]takes advantage of the situation and jumps randy.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

sandwich!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> sandwich!!!!



The pupil has outdone the master, I am proud of you grasshopper.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> The pupil has outdone the master, I am proud of you grasshopper.



four layesrs!!! yaay!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

ON FIRE!


----------



## Desecrated

balls!!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> So you're just leaving randy behind and going for nene instead
> 
> [action=Desecrated]takes advantage of the situation and jumps randy.[/action]



[action=Randy]wakes up[/action]

Huh...what?! Oh... its just Jonathan again.

[action=Randy]goes back to bed[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> ON FIRE!


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]wakes up[/action]
> 
> Huh...what?! Oh... its just Jonathan again.
> 
> [action=Randy]goes back to bed[/action]


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

randy....................hey










randy!!!!





















hey man


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

We don't no water let the motherfucker burn. Burn motherfucker, burn.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> We don't no water let the motherfucker burn. Burn motherfucker, burn.


----------



## Zepp88

randyyyyyyyyyyyy woooodddd loves theat chikun~!!!`1


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## playstopause

Allright, u guys have a nice one!


----------



## Nerina

Zepp88 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hai Nene~!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

Me and mike, with randy in the middle ^^


----------



## Desecrated

playstopause said:


> Allright, u guys have a nice one!



You too!!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

hheeeyy Jon!

yooooooooooo hosssssss,




























got any skoal?












ahhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hahaahhahaahahahahaahahah yeah.....*hic*


----------



## Randy

I don't wanna wait... for our lives to be over...


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> hheeeyy Jon!
> 
> yooooooooooo hosssssss,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any skoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hahaahhahaahahahahaahahah yeah.....*hic*



You need to lay down for a minute


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> From msn conversation;
> 
> Nene säger:
> ooo so randy IS a female?
> 
> [Desecrated Productions] säger:
> he is today
> 
> Nene säger:
> oh ROFL
> 
> [Desecrated Productions] säger:
> you weren't here so we had to improvise.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> hheeeyy Jon!
> 
> yooooooooooo hosssssss,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any skoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hahaahhahaahahahahaahahah yeah.....*hic*



I've got Copenhagen.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> I've got Copenhagen.



yuuuuuu...

okay....






























































kodiak's better.


----------



## Randy

The only bear I'd ever pinch. 

[action=Randy]unloads a wad of spit into a nearby spittoon[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>



Making babies, the hard way.


----------



## Desecrated

98389 palindrome post.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Nerina

goodnight people!


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> The only bear I'd ever pinch.
> 
> [action=Randy]unloads a wad of spit into a nearby spittoon[/action]



[action=Zepp88] pinches Randy. [/action]


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Making babies, the hard way.



Wait... I thought you're supposed to leave the room while I lay my eggs in the corner, and when I'm done, you come in and fertilize them...?


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina said:


> goodnight people!



Nighty night!


----------



## daybean

and hello from me, again


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> and hello from me, again



yoheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy felller~!


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] pinches Randy. [/action]



[action=Randy]gets pinched, and continues 'dipping'[/action]


----------



## daybean

thats was racist


----------



## Zepp88

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> thats was racist






hweyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did yuuu know that Randy is lady!!!?!!?


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Wait... I thought you're supposed to leave the room while I lay my eggs in the corner, and when I'm done, you come in and fertilize them...?



That works for me to.


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> goodnight people!



Goodnight !


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [email protected]!!!



Sorry, I had to fetch something to eat.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Sorry, I had to fetch something to eat.



tathsy soo beauttttiful!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Sorry, I had to fetch something to eat.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> tathsy soo beauttttiful!!



I hope so to.


----------



## Zepp88

aohhhhhhhhhhh thesesse clootohese!!! sdotoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuchwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Zepp88

bheyeey


----------



## Zepp88

hey rnady


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

can i has some of yer medicine?


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> hey rnady



Hey Mike...


----------



## Zepp88

elelphanty threanzquilizer induceds diasbeticas coma wyith wareveryinone tos ir the awlsy waomena wo


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> elelphanty threanzquilizer induceds diasbeticas coma wyith wareveryinone tos ir the awlsy waomena wo



That is why Iäm using horse tranq.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> hweyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did yuuu know that Randy is lady!!!?!!?



what the hell you takin about feller?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> what the hell you takin about feller?



We didn't have any girls before, so we dressed up randy.


----------



## Randy

daybean said:


> what the hell you takin about feller?



Moonshine.

/conversation


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> Moonshine.
> 
> /conversation



+1


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> what the hell you takin about feller?



randys12!! lady!!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Desecrated

+3


----------



## Zepp88

rhe's a laddy!!!!


----------



## Randy

Fuck this shit. Let's boogie.


----------



## Zepp88

he ee woke up hee heeee


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Fuck this shit. Let's boogie.



fuckkkboogies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

Lezley Zen


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Lezley Zen



WHOOOZAT!?!?


----------



## daybean

yeah, why not?


----------



## Desecrated

That's the spirit!


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> yeah, why not?



giveee randuys a hgug!!!!


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> WHOOOZAT!?!?



My replacement.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> That's the spirit!



hiii jon.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> hiii jon.



Hi kate!


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> My replacement.



...

Bring her to me.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Hi kate!


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]leads in the specimen[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]leads in the specimen[/action]



Use your shackles. You're free for now.


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]picks up the video camera and gets ready.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] refills his IV.[/action]

Scalpel.


----------



## daybean

its going to rain in about a min.


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]locks the the door, and sets the specimen loose[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]locks the the door, and sets the specimen loose[/action]



[action=Zepp88] stabs Randy. Steals his Copenhagen.[/action]


----------



## daybean

are you guys role playing? i want in!!!


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]picks up whip and lightbulb[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> its going to rain in about a min.



Grab an umbrella.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] stabs Randy. Steals his Copenhagen.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> are you guys role playing? i want in!!!



Go stand near Jon.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> are you guys role playing? i want in!!!



Jump right in.


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]grieves the loss of his Copenhagen one moment, before sticking his finger fully into the open stabwound and opening up a fresh can of Kodiak from his back pocket[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Moonshine IVs make you totally badass.


----------



## Desecrated

stab people like everyday folks
skinny people any people I chop off they throats
My stabbin's are ninja-like they're quickly, hey
by the time you feel it I'm like 3 blocks away
I stabbed the newspaper guy and took his little truck
now I stab people and drive away I'm like puttputtputtputt
I do a show and stab people at the same time, what of it?
I stab bear cage security guards in the back of the neck HAH!
I love Waffle House, I stab people there
they're so shitty and dumpy they don't even care
I love stabbin' people, Def Leppard remember them?
well I cut their fuckin drummers arm off, you can ask him
Lyor Cohen the president of Island (WHOA!)
I'm at a business meeting with him looking at him, smiling
I jumped up and stabbed him, but he kicked my ass
17th floor they through me out through the glass


Jehovah's Witnesses I swear man I love 'em
they're standing on the porch knockin, I'm waiting above 'em
puncture wound victims right to my door
come back mothafucka, ill stab you some more
One time I was a wrestler, I wrestled the best
I got kicked out though, I had a knife in my spandex
I stabbed Tony Schiavone the commentator guy
before the match I went to shake his hand but I stabbed him in the eye
I stabbed Norman Smiley in the middle of a match
he was like "What are you doing?" I said fuckin relax
I stabbed him again and again, I jumped out and ran
everybody chased me, catch me if you can
I tried to stab my own brother, bad move for my health
he twisted my arm back, I ended up stabbing myself
I stab cabby drivers right through the thick glass
ginsu built to last, baby can you help me

I saved up my money and went and saw the Lilith Fair
started stabbing lesbians, there was millions of them there(lesbos)
I took off my thong and I jumped in the pit
but there wasnt any pit, it was only me and that was it
but so what, I was throwin myself all over the floor
Sarah McLachlan was on stage, I said you fuckin whore
One time I met Slipknot, I stabbed their ass
stabbed them all in the face, that's why they wear masks
my little newspaper truck runs on a tank of blood
I drive with my lights off all through the neighborhood
but its so hard to sneak because of the muffler BRRBBBRRRRRRRBBRBRBRRRR
I hate that fucker
I did a song with 3-6 mafia, them guys are the shit
we went to the studio and I started rockin it
After the session they all left up out of there
but I stayed behind and stabbed the engineer


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]grieves the loss of his Copenhagen one moment, before sticking his finger fully into the open stabwound and opening up a fresh can of Kodiak from his back pocket[/action]



Say it slowly....


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> [action=Randy]grieves the loss of his Copenhagen one moment, before sticking his finger fully into the open stabwound and opening up a fresh can of Kodiak from his back pocket[/action]



[action=Zepp88] slaps Randy like a little bitch and puts him back in his shackles.[/action]


Dayvid, go chase the other.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Moonshine IVs make you totally badass.



We must do this more often, the ghb-drug lasts to long.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> We must do this more often, the ghb-drug lasts to long.



...

Get Randy an IV.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] slaps Randy like a little bitch and puts him back in his shackles.[/action]



[action=Randy]stuffs his entire hand into the gaping knife wound... laughing[/action]


----------



## B Lopez

going surfing in the morning

SECRET SPOT!

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> going surfing in the morning
> 
> SECRET SPOT!
> 
> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!



Taking me along? 

Cowabunga, dude!


----------



## Zepp88

Intruder


----------



## D-EJ915

:domo::heart:


----------



## Zepp88

Randy, you didn't lock the door!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> :domo::heart:


----------



## Zepp88

Jon, what shall we do about this?


----------



## Desecrated

Unable to connect













Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority.








* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## Desecrated

B Lopez said:


> going surfing in the morning
> 
> SECRET SPOT!
> 
> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!



Do it!


----------



## B Lopez

i aint intruding nothing

i invade


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy]lies dead on the floor from blood loss, his entire arm rests inside the hole in his chest[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, what shall we do about this?



Wrestle him down and teach him some manners


----------



## Randy

holly.mov


----------



## B Lopez

i watched this awesome short video of surfing in norway on comcast on-demand

good stuff


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Wrestle him down and teach him some manners



No, even more fun, looks like he's dead.


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> i watched this awesome short video of surfing in norway on comcast on-demand
> 
> good stuff



Dude... sounds like it must've been pretty neat.


_
...you magnificent bastard..._


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No, even more fun, looks like he's dead.



Get him!!! Eat him!!


----------



## B Lopez

22812d12.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Randy

[action=Randy's]eye sockets drain pus like thick, mucusey yellow tears[/action]


----------



## daybean

im here but didnt do much, i drank your beer though


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> [action=Randy's]eye sockets drain pus like thick, mucus-like yellow tears[/action]



Save something for me!


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> 22812d12.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



Shit man, I'm moving to wherever you live. This place sucks.


----------



## Zepp88

Doom.


----------



## B Lopez

Randy said:


> Shit man, I'm moving to wherever you live. This place sucks.



we all know california is better than ny anways


----------



## Zepp88

My dungeon is better than both.


----------



## Randy

B Lopez said:


> we all know california is better than ny anways





Fuck this place.

[action=Randy]leaves NY for California[/action]


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> My dungeon houses a family of 'Hoot Owls'



Well doesn't that technically make it an aviary, then?


----------



## Zepp88

We only have our three foot tall guard owls.


----------



## B Lopez

I think I'll take my camera out in the water tomorrow 



Randy said:


> Fuck this place.
> 
> [action=Randy]leaves NY for California[/action]



Just to tease:


----------



## Zepp88

That's appealing.....why?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Randy

I want to take up surfing.


----------



## Desecrated

ÅLESUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> ÅLESUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes.


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> ÅLESUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shit! Where?!


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Shit! Where?!


----------



## B Lopez

isnt that norway or some other viking country?


----------



## Zepp88

Alesund, Norway. 

Fucking amazing looking.


----------



## Randy

*DEFILER OF CORPSES!*

[action=Randy]leaves to go to sleep[/action]


----------



## B Lopez

i could consider visiting


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> *DEFILER OF CORPSES!*
> 
> [action=Randy]leaves to go to sleep[/action]



good night


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> good night



Right back at ya', big boy. 

[action=leaves]for real[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> i could consider visiting



I could consider living there at some point.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I could consider living there at some point.



+1


----------



## Zepp88

It's a beautiful fucking city.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> It's a beautiful fucking city.



There are some beautiful surroundings to.


----------



## Zepp88

And girls?


----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> And girls?


----------



## Zepp88

God damnit dude


----------



## B Lopez

holy shit that is just wrong


----------



## daybean

just had to do it!!


----------



## Zepp88

AxeFx.

Must.

Try.

One.


----------



## B Lopez

eh.

might be weird, but i feel no need for new gear at all.

like none at all.

nothing.

not even to try other gear.

am i broken?


----------



## Zepp88

You've been surfing too much.


----------



## daybean

who me or you?


----------



## B Lopez

Zepp88 said:


> You've been surfing too much.



it's been like this for months though

i bought one of those agile 8's though

mainly because i could, not because i want or need one


----------



## Zepp88

And plus, I want to simplify my rig and still have versatility.

And, I want Nate to get one too 

And the clips from this thing are shocking.


----------



## Zepp88

Gear.


----------



## B Lopez

and and and and and and and and and and and and and


----------



## daybean

get one of these!!! a little stiff at first.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Desecrated

make it stop!


----------



## B Lopez

need more surf


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> make it stop!



yeah, just stop playing it and it will go down


----------



## Zepp88

B Lopez said:


> need more surf



Gear!


----------



## B Lopez

surf gear

i need new booties

there's a hole in one of mine

and i want a new board


----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

GEAR IN THE MAKING!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Somebody wanna buy me an AxeFx?


----------



## B Lopez

somebody want to buy me this?

Surftech 2008 - Strech - 6'5 F4 - Tuflite


----------



## Desecrated

bass!


----------



## Zepp88

Am I insane? I'm thinking of selling the Recto.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Am I insane? I'm thinking of selling the Recto.




why?


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## Desecrated

35


----------



## Desecrated

And that's the 400th post since this crazy night started.


----------



## daybean

im thinking of getting a new amp but dont know what to look into (so many) ???


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> im thinking of getting a new amp but dont know what to look into (so many) ???



Something with a gainknob and some eq.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> And that's the 400th post since this crazy night started.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> why?



Fund the AxeFx.

My current rig consists of an MP-1 and a Mesa 50/50 poweramp (once I retube it).

And the Recto will be left unused...


----------



## Desecrated

Well that's it for me, I have to go to work
bye.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> And that's the 400th post since this crazy night started.



This night is fucking hot.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Well that's it for me, I have to go to work
> bye.



Later man


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Something with a gainknob and some eq.


 
what do you got for me ?


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Well that's it for me, I have to go to work
> bye.


----------



## Zepp88

Face.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Face.


----------



## Zepp88

Pr0n?


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

What happens to the poster of the 100k reply get? How about a free t-shirt? 

Zepp88, If you are thinking of selling your recto, just turn it up to 10 on both volumes and administer some metal for an hour. If your head doesn't explode from all the win its a sign saying to keep it.


----------



## daybean

tonight we share what we dont have and kill the dead with the mindless chat we continue it will be done


----------



## daybean

when i die, i will be born. free and pointless


----------



## Zepp88

Amazing.


----------



## daybean

but pointless


----------



## Zepp88

Paul Malmsteen said:


> What happens to the poster of the 100k reply get? How about a free t-shirt?
> 
> Zepp88, If you are thinking of selling your recto, just turn it up to 10 on both volumes and administer some metal for an hour. If your head doesn't explode from all the win its a sign saying to keep it.



I really do love the Recto, but I like my MP-1 pre better honestly, it's wonderful paired with a Mesa poweramp.

There's just more versatility with it. The Recto is indeed undeniable for what it does, it's just a million ton jackhammer of destruction.

But, I'm wanting an AxeFx.


----------



## turmoil

3======D


----------



## Zepp88

turmoil said:


> 3======D



Mighty!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Zepp88

Absolutely not. Dick jokes are here to stay.


----------



## El Caco

It was just a comic I found amusing.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> I really do love the Recto, but I like my MP-1 pre better honestly, it's wonderful paired with a Mesa poweramp.
> 
> There's just more versatility with it. The Recto is indeed undeniable for what it does, it's just a million ton jackhammer of destruction.
> 
> But, I'm wanting an AxeFx.



I just bought a Rectifier yesterday  it's awesome as an awesome thing, I'm loving it.


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I just bought a Rectifier yesterday  it's awesome as an awesome thing, I'm loving it.



They are terrific amps man


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Amplification good


----------



## Zepp88

Wiggywiggler said:


> Amplification good



Yes, good it is.


----------



## Zepp88

I am officially bored as fuck.


----------



## Zepp88

SOMEBODY.



ENTERTAIN ME.


----------



## Zepp88

TUBES! MIDI! TONE!


----------



## Zepp88

AND APPARENTLY...............





















BORED!


----------



## Zepp88

THE CAPSLOCK KEY IS FUCKING AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AW3SOME! AW3S0ME! AW3S0M3! aW3S0M3~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Zepp88

LATEX!


----------



## Zepp88

SPANDEX!


----------



## Zepp88

TOLEX!


----------



## Zepp88

BRAINS!


----------



## Zepp88

She said she'd meet me here, she didn't say that she was gonna be dead when I got here officer.


----------



## Zepp88

I just figured the date was still on.


----------



## Zepp88

Potatos!


----------



## Zepp88

Magic!


----------



## Zepp88

Johnson!


----------



## Zepp88

Does anybody realize how funny "Magic Johnson" really is?


----------



## Zepp88

He damned himself with that name.


----------



## Zepp88

Hello, I'm Magic Johnson, and I'm really really really big.


----------



## Desecrated

81


----------



## Zepp88

Jon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Tubes.


----------



## Zepp88

Where do you learn how to do THAT?!


----------



## Zepp88

Befuzzling!


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


Danke.


----------



## Zepp88

98592


----------



## g3rmanium

9.


----------



## Zepp88

Braincake.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. 6.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ja? 3.


----------



## g3rmanium

3!


----------



## Zepp88

AxeFx?


----------



## g3rmanium

2.


----------



## g3rmanium

98600!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja? 3.



Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> AxeFx?



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



Ja!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllllllllllll



llllllllllllllllllllll, Mr Burkard?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> llllllllllllllllllllll, Mr Burkard?



Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Tubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Wubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Mubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Bubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Hubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Pubes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, Mike.



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> aaaa joeytrabbit was here, all ur tag belong to us, badass fucking rabbit, best thread on ss.org, bite my slimjim, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle , elucevanlestelle is sexy, erotic bou story, extended range thread, fou de la poui!, fuck da police, fuck yeah seaking, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i is a pirate, lll, mp-1 > you, obsess much mr. tremblay?, randy is teh awesome, salt peanuts!, thehandofstone owns souls, themissing has danglies, where the tags went to?, who rules? bobby rules, who rules? bobby rules.



Quoted!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Quoted!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?



llllllllll!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllll!



Digillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Digillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Where is Alpo btw?


----------



## Zepp88

Good question. He's gonna miss the finale.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Alpo (pet food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Good question. He's gonna miss the finale.



YEAH!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ'ed


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> :miniwanggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg'ed


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Seriously, Mike?


----------



## Desecrated

postelly


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Jonathan.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Teeth.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Teeth.



You don't has them.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Seven

Indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Seven said:


> Indeed.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> You don't has them.




I lost them in a sailing accident.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I lost them in a sailing accident.



Did you go sailing with MIDI and Tubes?


----------



## Zepp88

Blunk!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Did you go sailing with MIDI and Tubes?



No, a POD, what's why I failed.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Blunk!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> No, a POD, what's why I failed.



Yes, obviously.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



No shit?


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

98700!


----------



## Jason




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Natürlicht!


----------



## Lorenzo

POST!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

squirrel power


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Turtle powah!


----------



## Zak1233

jobby power


----------



## D-EJ915

anagram powaa


----------



## Wiggywiggler

anal powerrrr... wait.. aw, feck it.


----------



## Zak1233

EXIT TRANCE PRESENTS
SPEED &#12450;&#12491;&#12513;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12473; BEST
POWROARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

only slept 4 hour power!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Zak1233 said:


> EXIT TRANCE PRESENTS
> SPEED &#12450;&#12491;&#12513;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12473; BEST
> POWROARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


anime trance was better lol...


----------



## turmoil

§§&#9608;&#9553;&#9608;§§


----------



## Desecrated

20


----------



## D-EJ915

rawrew


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> rawrew


----------



## Zak1233

D-EJ915 said:


> anime trance was better lol...



indeed lol tho Exit Trance Presents Speed &#12450;&#12491;&#12513;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12473; Best 2 was full on win IMO
you like dj sharpnel?


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

Zak1233 said:


> indeed lol tho Exit Trance Presents Speed &#12450;&#12491;&#12513;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12473; Best 2 was full on win IMO
> you like dj sharpnel?


that stuff was okay~~the other stuff was better


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Desecrated said:


>



Holy crapschizzle, it was Sweden!


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Chug chug chug


----------



## D-EJ915

gorgon


----------



## Zak1233

sand


----------



## Desecrated

Wiggywiggler said:


> Holy crapschizzle, it was Sweden!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

rawr!!


----------



## Desecrated

okay, let's get on with tonights program


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Abercrombie A know-it-all
Abyssinia I'll be seeing you
Aces, snazzy, hot, nobby, smooth, sweet, swell, keen, cool Very good
All the way Chocolate cake or fudge with ice cream
All wet No good
Ameche, horn, blower Telephone
Apple Any big town or city


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

That dog probably hates it's owner


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> That dog probably hates it's owner



I imagine most dog's that end up on a website hates their owner.


----------



## Desecrated

Look at my dog, can't you see the hate burning in her eyes.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

We're getting to 99k tonight


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

I'm going to keep hitting random page on ED and post a picture from every one (provided it's WS)


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> We're getting to 99k tonight



If zepp. nene and the missing comes in we might have a chance. Randy still need to wear the dress and sit still in the corner.


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I'm going to keep hitting random page on ED and post a picture from every one (provided it's WS)



DO it!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.

Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheeee


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Dmmit the forum is running slow. Scotty give me all the power she got!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

over 800


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

We can do this!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Calling everybody who's reading forumspy, we need your help tonight, get in here and post!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

dammit I'm out of cats and politicians.


----------



## Desecrated

over 900!!!


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee

My internet is being slow all of a sudden


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> My internet is being slow all of a sudden



You're overworking it.


----------



## D-EJ915

whirr


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


more like, make it all red and call it "we support candidates who fuck everyone over"


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated

HI jeff, 

Nice to see you.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

lol


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


XDD


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


>


lol it looks like the crease in the plastic is the eyes


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

99001


----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Desecrated

I just passed 14000.


----------



## Desecrated

Who Posted?

Total Posts: 99,004

User Name Posts

g3rmanium 27,008
Desecrated 14,023
D-EJ915 12,804
TheMissing 5,653
Zepp88 5,517
Alpo 3,656
Lee 3,541
Naren 2,780
playstopause 2,615
Randy 2,352


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Not enough


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> Not enough



Next weekend, we'll finish this thread, but for now, I need some food


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> Next weekend, we'll finish this thread, but for now, I need some food


----------



## D-EJ915

ZOMG SOO CLOSE!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit des passed me  no surprise you've been going strong lately


----------



## D-EJ915

whey


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit des passed me  no surprise you've been going strong lately



Jupp, I passed you a couple of weeks ago. 
I lose at life


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> ZOMG SOO CLOSE!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



What next???


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> What next???



The UNKNOWN!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> The UNKNOWN!!!!



Oh yeah. Something creepy.


----------



## D-EJ915

rawr


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Oh yeah. Something creepy.



Really?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Really?



Why not?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Why not?



I don't know!


----------



## playstopause

Ok. Well, that was nice!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok. Well, that was nice!



What?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> What?



I know : it's a struggle.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I know : it's a struggle.



And we're really divided on that issue.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> And we're really divided on that issue.



Sorry to hear this.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sorry to hear this.



Waht? You didn't know?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Waht? You didn't know?



I'm affraid not...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I'm affraid not...



Ouch.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ouch.



Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated

true


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> true



Yes, also.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yes, also.



Keep track.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Keep track.



OK!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> OK!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## Mattmc74

7.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Mattmc74

Mattmc74 said:


> 7.




Shit i'm too slow!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Mattmc74

Whatever happened to her? She was super hot


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> Shit i'm too slow!







playstopause said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

tats


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> Whatever happened to her? She was super hot



Lord knows.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Lord knows.



Poor thing.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Poor thing.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Cheer up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Cheer up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## D-EJ915

goodnight you noobs


----------



## El Caco

Holy crap the end is near.


----------



## El Caco

Or is it the beginning


----------



## El Caco

I'm scared.


----------



## El Caco

Hold me.


----------



## El Caco

Nothing to see here


----------



## El Caco

Also nothing to see here


----------



## El Caco

another empty post


----------



## El Caco

You're a dick


----------



## Metal Ken

Testicles.


----------



## El Caco

no you are


----------



## Metal Ken

that is all.


----------



## Metal Ken

I cant wait for this fucking thread to end.


----------



## Metal Ken

Its like 27 more posts before its gone forever.


----------



## Metal Ken

BTW, since this the most offtopic of all offtopic, i can finally voice my opinion:
I hate korn.


----------



## Metal Ken

seriously. Fuck that band.


----------



## Metal Ken

FWIW, i got drunk as shit last night. it ruled.


----------



## Metal Ken

Someone else better beat me at this thread. i havent posted here in like 500 pages. Dont let me be the one to win it.


----------



## Metal Ken

I also cleared all the tags.


----------



## Metal Ken

Note to self: Newer helloween albums not as good as adveristed.


----------



## Metal Ken

Birdacoptor:


----------



## Metal Ken

= Pelvic thrust.


----------



## Metal Ken

YTMND - Duckman - Thrust Your Pelvis!


----------



## Metal Ken




----------



## Metal Ken

Duckman RULES.


----------



## Metal Ken

New Morbid Angel song: better than advertised.


----------



## Metal Ken




----------



## Metal Ken

Metal Ken said:


>


----------



## Metal Ken

shit.


----------



## Metal Ken

God damn. Motherfucker.


----------



## Metal Ken

someone forgot i can delete tags.


----------



## Metal Ken

Probably bobby.


----------



## B Lopez

this is me breaking ken's post streak elvicthrust:


----------



## Metal Ken

Indeed you did.


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> no you are



It's on.


----------



## Metal Ken

Let your down, down. You thrust your pelvis! HUH!


----------



## Metal Ken

You thrust your pelvis! HUH!


----------



## Metal Ken

...You thrust your pelvis! HUH!!


----------



## B Lopez

hoo-ra!


----------



## Metal Ken

You thrust your pelvis! HUH!..


----------



## Metal Ken

You thrust your pelvis! HUH!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Fuck this, i'm going to do homework.


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> It's on.



Bring it bitch


----------



## Metal Ken

After i thrust my pelvis.


----------



## Metal Ken

You thrust your pelvis! ..HUH!


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> Bring it bitch



You will regret the day you challenged me.

And by the way Bobby surfs like a girl.


----------



## B Lopez

i'll just go get extra barreled tomorrow

surfing in the morning since the swell hadn't hit early enough this morning


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> You will regret the day you challenged me.



I  at your threat



s7eve said:


> And by the way Bobby surfs like a girl.



Well at least we agree on something  Maybe we can be friends after all


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> I  at your threat



That's 



s7eve said:


> Well at least we agree on something  Maybe we can be friends after all



Only if you accept that I am the real s7eve.


----------



## B Lopez

too many s7eves to handle

pizza time


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> That's
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you accept that I am the real s7eve.



Never Bitch
Fucking die!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

Did I make you cry


----------



## B Lopez

yes


----------



## Nerina

aw


----------



## B Lopez

its ok, i went and got a bag of m&m's


----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## B Lopez

enough


----------



## El Caco

[evil]Looks like I scared that imitator away [/evil]


----------



## Desecrated

Good for you


----------



## Desecrated

120


----------



## Desecrated

32


----------



## Desecrated

33


----------



## Mattmc74

34


----------



## Mattmc74

post


----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

777


----------



## g3rmanium

Metal Ken said:


> I also cleared all the tags.



* STOP THAT SHIT! THEY'RE IMPORTANT! *


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean

oh and hi, Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## daybean

o3


----------



## g3rmanium

Hello Dayvid


----------



## daybean

o2


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## daybean

o1, now close ur eyes


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm outta here! Going to leave work soon and go home to hit the sack. Good Night!


----------



## Guitarwizard

*If you listen to all of those simultaneously with a 3 second interval to the last one, there's a hidden message from satan:*


----------



## Desecrated

Guitarwizard said:


> *If you listen to all of those simultaneously with a 3 second interval to the last one, there's a hidden message from satan:*




Thank you, I haven't had a good chat with father for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Thank you, I haven't had a good chat with father for a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

THE END IS NEARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## playstopause

:celebration:


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> weeeeeee!



fou de la weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS! *


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!!!! *


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> fou de la weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!!!!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!!!!!! *


----------



## playstopause

WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

99200! 

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS! *


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!! *


----------



## playstopause

vrr!


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## playstopause

vrr.


----------



## playstopause

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!! *


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## playstopause

ARE YOU LISTENING!!!!!?!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

* STOP FUCKING WITH THE TAGS!!!! *


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ARE YOU LISTENING!!!!!?!?!?!



Yes sir!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yes sir!



YOU BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> YOU BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



You laughin' at me?


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> ARE YOU LISTENING!!!!!?!?!?!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> You laughin' at me?


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


>



Stop beeing mad, sweetie pie.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Stop beeing mad, sweetie pie.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Stop beeing mad, sweetie pie.



g3rmanium  playstopause


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



LOVE!!!!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> g3rmanium  playstopause



That's the spirit! :love:


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That's the spirit! :love:


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> That's the spirit! :lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



llllllllllllll'd!


----------



## playstopause

Triple !!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



Well, i've said it before : it depends!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well, i've said it before : it depends!



On what?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> On what?



It's ALL about the angle!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

J'ai passé 10 minutes à m'ostiner avec lui au téléphone sur ce qu'est du "jazz à la Dave Brubeck" et c'est assez pénible.


----------



## playstopause

oups!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




Oh yeah baby.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Oh yeah baby.




Sexyness!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sexyness!




We ALLLLLLL love sexyness!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> We ALLLLLLL love sexyness!!!!!





Mmmmm. Saxophone.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Mmmmm. Saxophone.





Yep. Makes you want to do-do.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yep. Makes you want to do-do.




Love IS a battlefield though.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Love IS a battlefield though.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

as;dzoxlghbfxfhsgadfkhjzgmf is indeed a post, because we are nearing the end of the line. 100,000 posts on the way!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Why old tags go bye bye? Me no want new tags. Me want old tags.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Why old tags go bye bye? Me no want new tags. Me want old tags.



Punch Metal Ken.


----------



## Zepp88

In the dick?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> In the dick?



Just kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Zepp88

Punching somebody in the dick is much funnier.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Just kick him in the nuts.



Do work.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Punching somebody in the dick is much funnier.


 
With MIDI?


----------



## playstopause

Love IS a battlefield.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> With MIDI?



MIDI > Your God


----------



## Zepp88

MIDI


----------



## Randy

<-- Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Do work.



Murk loar.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Murk loar.



Glorb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Glorb.



CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER CANCER


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Thread --> Export to PDF


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Thread --> Export to PDF


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Thread --> Export to PDF



PDF --> Tubes --> MIDI -->


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

WHAT A MISERABLE GUY!


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


>



I approve.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> I approve.



I approve of you approving of this.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> PDF --> Tubes --> MIDI -->



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...336-digitech-gsp-2101-studio-tube-preamp.html


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>



I HAS IT! 

(and some others )


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## HamBungler

Om nom nom nom


----------



## Zepp88

AxeFx


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I HAS IT!
> 
> (and some others )



For your girlfriend...?

Vaude Womens Laser Jacket


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> AxeFx



Bewbs.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> For your girlfriend...?
> 
> Vaude Womens Laser Jacket



I don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> wee!



"F" is for FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I don't have a girlfriend.



That's because you didn't buy her one.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> "F" is for FUN!!!!!!!!!



"F" is for FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## playstopause

WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> That's because you didn't buy her one.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!



MERCI! MERCI!


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> AxeFx



There's gold in them thar' hills! 

[action=grabs]pick-axe, shovel, bottle of moonshine, and sifter[/action]


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> MERCI! MERCI!



NO ROLLEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> NO ROLLEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Grr.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Grr.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Grr.



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>



Oh!!!!

Looks who's there, havin' a coffee!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Oh!!!!
> 
> Looks who's there, havin' a coffee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Yep.


----------



## playstopause

85.


----------



## playstopause

84.


----------



## Randy

*BLESSED ARE THE CHEESEMAKERS*


----------



## Thomas




----------



## playstopause

83.


----------



## playstopause

Thomas said:


>



82. Something wrong?


----------



## Randy

Thomas said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> *BLESSED ARE THE CHEESEMAKERS*



81.  * eats old cheddar *


----------



## Thomas

playstopause said:


> 82. Something wrong?


----------



## playstopause

80.


----------



## Thomas

79


----------



## playstopause

Thomas said:


>



79. I see: it's all about LOVE!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Thomas said:


> 79



78.


----------



## Thomas

77


----------



## playstopause

77. (!)


----------



## playstopause

76.


----------



## Lee

E.


----------



## playstopause

75.


----------



## Thomas

75


----------



## Lee

E!


----------



## playstopause

Thomas said:


> 75



74!


----------



## Lee

E?


----------



## playstopause

73. Let's FINISH THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas

Thomas said:


> 75



73


----------



## playstopause

72.


----------



## playstopause

Thomas said:


> 73



71.


----------



## Thomas

72



Thomas said:


> 72



70


----------



## playstopause

70. ouch.


----------



## playstopause

69.


----------



## Thomas

68


----------



## playstopause

68. Wow.


----------



## playstopause

67. Synchro!


----------



## Thomas

qwr

66

66


----------



## Randy

Spaghetti and Beat Balls


----------



## playstopause

66.


----------



## playstopause

65.


----------



## playstopause

64.


----------



## playstopause

63.


----------



## Randy

Captain, this entire planet is made out of "whilly-whee".


----------



## playstopause

62.


----------



## playstopause

61. Really?


----------



## playstopause

60.


----------



## playstopause

59.


----------



## playstopause

58.


----------



## playstopause

57.


----------



## playstopause

56.


----------



## Zepp88

Pants.


----------



## playstopause

55.


----------



## playstopause

54.


----------



## playstopause

53.


----------



## playstopause

52.


----------



## playstopause

51.


----------



## playstopause

50.


----------



## Randy

"Bit flat, Susan"


----------



## playstopause

49.


----------



## playstopause

48.


----------



## playstopause

47.


----------



## playstopause

46.


----------



## playstopause

45.


----------



## playstopause

44.


----------



## playstopause

43.


----------



## playstopause

42.


----------



## playstopause

41.


----------



## playstopause

40.


----------



## playstopause

39.


----------



## playstopause

38.


----------



## playstopause

37.


----------



## playstopause

36.


----------



## playstopause

35.


----------



## playstopause

34.


----------



## playstopause

33.


----------



## playstopause

32.


----------



## playstopause

31.


----------



## playstopause

30.


----------



## playstopause

29.


----------



## playstopause

28.


----------



## playstopause

27.


----------



## playstopause

26.


----------



## playstopause

25.


----------



## playstopause

24.


----------



## playstopause

23.


----------



## playstopause

22.


----------



## playstopause

21.


----------



## playstopause

20.


----------



## playstopause

19.


----------



## playstopause

18.


----------



## playstopause

17.


----------



## playstopause

16.


----------



## playstopause

15.


----------



## playstopause

14.


----------



## playstopause

13.


----------



## ibznorange

74?


----------



## playstopause

12.


----------



## ibznorange

or 12 that works


----------



## playstopause

ibznorange said:


> 74?



11.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## Randy

Predictable. :yawn:


----------



## ibznorange

7fucking3


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## ibznorange

Randy said:


> Predictable. :yawn:



chinballs


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


:crisis:


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Lee

wewt


----------



## turmoil

toot


----------



## turmoil

toottoot


----------



## turmoil

toottoottoot


----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoot


----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoottoottoot


----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoot


----------



## Randy

ibznorange said:


> chinballs


----------



## Jason

Were going hit it today


----------



## Jason

Fo sho


----------



## Jason




----------



## Zepp88

Hit what today?


----------



## Zepp88

I'm popular in the tags this time around


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Jason




----------



## D-EJ915

naz


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> Hit what today?



100k


----------



## Zepp88

Tap it Jason.


----------



## Jason

D-EJ915 said:


> naz



Nas?


----------



## Randy

Jason said:


> Nas?


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> Tap it Jason.


----------



## Jason




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Tap.


----------



## Jason




----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


>


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> Tap.



Knock.


----------



## Zepp88

Jason said:


> Knock.



Pound.


----------



## Jason

Poofta


----------



## Jason

Zepp88 said:


> Pound.



The brown.


----------



## Randy

Jason said:


> The brown.



Jab?


----------



## Jason

Randy said:


> Jab?


----------



## Randy

Jason said:


>



<_<

>_>


----------



## Jason

Pun Jab?


----------



## Jason

Pune Properties - Showcasing Mahindra Royale at Pimpri, Real Estate in Pune, Real Estate Information Service Provider for Residential, Commercial property in pune, flats in pune, pune, poona, bunglows in pune, plots in pune, bungalows in pune, commer


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason

I like to jab the pune


----------



## Zepp88

jabing the pune ftw!!!


----------



## Seven

aye


----------



## Randy

Jason said:


> I like to jab the pune


----------



## Jason

So who is going get the 100k?


----------



## Jason

WHO!!!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Jason




----------



## Randy

Jason said:


> So who is going get the 100k?



Should probably go to Johann.


----------



## Jason

Randy said:


> Should probably go to Johann.



E!


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## Jason

Cheese


----------



## Randy

wikipedia said:


> "Head cheese (AmE) or brawn (BrE) is in fact not a cheese, but rather a terrine of meat from the head of a calf or pig (sometimes a sheep or cow). It may also include meat from the feet and heart. It is usually eaten cold or at room temperature..."


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

LA.


----------



## Groff

I mean... La.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## Randy

Chin strap...I mean bass guitar strap.


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La''


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La`


----------



## Jason




----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## Groff

La$


----------



## Groff

La%


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Randy

:tubgirl:


----------



## Groff

*99500!*


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :shower:



:smexy:


----------



## Jason

5oo more to go


----------



## Groff

Please, Raptor Jesus. Let there be a 100k thread V2 when this is over.


----------



## Groff

Man... I can't believe we're almost there


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

Meh.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Man... I can't believe we're almost there


----------



## Groff

I don't feel like counting


----------



## Groff

So i'll talk instead


----------



## Groff

Because communication is important


----------



## Groff

In any relationship


----------



## Groff

Especially with the 100k thread


----------



## Groff

Apparently s7eve surfs like a bitch


----------



## Groff

I can't surf at all


----------



## Groff

I can't even boogie board


----------



## Groff

I hate the beach anyway


----------



## Groff

Sand = evil


----------



## Groff

Chaff grenade!


----------



## Groff

"You have to go all the way back to the beginning of the fucking game to get the PSG-1. Hurry!"


----------



## Groff

Dunkin' donuts coffee = pwn


----------



## Groff

Jamaican blue mountain coffee = win!


----------



## Groff

Uber win!


----------



## Groff

EPIC win!


----------



## Groff

Sexy win!


----------



## Groff

Smexy win?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Coffee is smexy!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:la:
:lala:

:lalalala:


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

"I did my time, and I want out!"


----------



## Groff

psychosocial is made of win!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I'm wearing a  t-shirt.


----------



## Zepp88

Twat.


----------



## Groff

Tomorrow I shall wear my Dark Lotus t-shirt


----------



## Groff

Then my SS.org shirt


----------



## Groff

I can has twat, Zepp?! :lick:


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

You smoke crack and now you're DEAD


----------



## Groff

"If I would have known I could live forever, I would have been gay like 3 years ago!"


----------



## Groff

Question is... Do YOU want to live forever?


----------



## Groff

almmute:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

OMGILU LOL!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

o hai


----------



## Groff

pun jab pun jab pun jab pun jab is for me!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> o hai



Hai Lee!

O U 8 1 2?


----------



## Groff

New page!


----------



## Groff

Shoes


----------



## Groff

Shoes.


----------



## Groff

Shoes..


----------



## Groff

OMG


----------



## Groff

Shoes!


----------



## Groff

Let me borrow that top!


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

Sream aim fire isn't a half bad song...


----------



## Groff

They're obviously ripping off Trivium ripping off testament/metllica but meh.


----------



## Groff

And apparently La


----------



## Groff

man i'm tired


----------



## Groff

It took my 3 trys to type tired correctly


----------



## Lee

and E.


----------



## Groff

Wiseman once say, man who run in front of car get tired, man who run behind car get exhausted


----------



## Groff

Man who stand on toilet high on pot


----------



## Groff

Shake it baby!


----------



## Groff

You wanna dance?


----------



## OrsusMetal

You're going to make it to 100,000 all on your own! 

 Haven't been in here in quite awhile!


----------



## Groff

Awwwww yeah


----------



## Groff

OrsusMetal said:


> You're going to make it to 100,000 all on your own!
> 
> Haven't been in here in quite awhile!



 My vacation broke my stride


----------



## Groff

But I wouldn't take the 100k slot away from Master Johann


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Johann is the lord and master


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Someone set us up the bomb. ...And not that shitty kris kross song


----------



## OrsusMetal

He has done much work. :bow: Along with Nerina, Tremblay and others.


----------



## Groff

Bush can't play guitar for black people


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

The trumpte!


----------



## Groff

The trumpet!


----------



## Groff

"I has a bucket"

:epiclulz:


----------



## OrsusMetal

Agh! I neeed monies!


----------



## Groff

Invisible rep!


----------



## Groff

Invisible sammich!


----------



## OrsusMetal

^^


----------



## Groff

Calm down Pi... Be rational!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lawls


----------



## Groff

Beer!!


----------



## Groff

*BEER*


----------



## Groff

*BEER*


----------



## Groff

*99600!*


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Lee




----------



## OrsusMetal

Chris, your internet speed pwns mine. You = , Me = FAIL


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

^^pwnt


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

LAND GATOR!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Zepp88

Lee said:


>


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Buh?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

egg drop soup


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Dance with me


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

*Dance with me...*


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

wtf?!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

It's over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



You sir, have never had sweet south jersey corn


----------



## Groff

I AM THE LAWL!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

peppercorn


----------



## Groff

WATERMELON!?!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

I has a Wii


----------



## Groff

phail


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

fayle u'in ...Fail win?!


----------



## Groff

Fail.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

lllllllll


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

lll


----------



## OrsusMetal

All I have time to do is refresh the page, then wa-lah! Another page has already happened!  Why does my computer go so much slower in this thread? 

*QUIT KILLING ME!!!*


----------



## Groff

OrsusMetal said:


> All I have time to do is refresh the page, then wa-lah! Another page has already happened!  Why does my computer go so much slower in this thread?
> 
> *QUIT KILLING ME!!!*



Such is the nature of this thread.

My work connection sucks... Else i'd be posting faster.


----------



## Groff

New page!


----------



## Lee

I'm going through the states, so it's your turn


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Lee said:


> I'm going through the states, so it's your turn





That's _north jersey_

I have no affiliation with "Little New York City"


----------



## Lee




----------



## playstopause




----------



## OrsusMetal

TheMissing said:


> Such is the nature of this thread.
> 
> My work connection sucks... Else i'd be posting faster.


 
I don't believe you. Your work connection is awesome.


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



I would LOVE to take one of those douche bags in a fight. And staple their lips like that.


----------



## Groff

OrsusMetal said:


> I don't believe you. Your work connection is awesome.



Not really... We go through a server and a proxy... It blows...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



What?


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

I hate when I go out of state and there are no 24 hour diners. That's fuckin' crazy


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> What?



This thread will reach 100k TONITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Even when you get above the camden area 24 hour diners are scarce, and that's just wrong


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This thread will reach 100k TONITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

24 hour diners should be a state law.


----------



## OrsusMetal

TheMissing said:


> Not really... We go through a server and a proxy... It blows...


 
Well it beats mine somehow.  I've been told that I have a fast interwebz connection by our interwebz company. FAILZ!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Because they're awesome.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Epic WIN!!!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

OrsusMetal said:


> Well it beats mine somehow.  I've been told that I have a fast interwebz connection by our interwebz company. FAILZ!



I have Comcast at work and at home. My home connection is a little buggy at the moment, I need to have a tech come look at the wires comming from the pole, our upstream power is in the red.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Chocolate raiiiiin


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Damn texans


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

5,800!!!


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Hey! There's Poland!

I'm polish.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Feet!


----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Groff

Feet are fun!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

EPIC WIN.


----------



## Groff

*TIME TO GO HOME!*


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee

Ok, new picture source.


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## turmoil

toot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoottoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheeeee


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoot


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

gonaz


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

toottoottoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

toottoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

da b34r


----------



## turmoil

toottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoottoot


----------



## Lee

(this is intentionally supposed to be this)


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


lol nice


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrs


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

zing


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoot


----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


lol


----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


lol nice


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


SGI Granite keyboard!! :O


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

yeah, only I would notice that


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


>



LOL


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

I'm back bitches!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

:la:


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

rawrq


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Haha


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


looks like the cheating network fag's shipments lol


----------



## Groff

PWND


----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Lee




----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


that's some serious coinage


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoottootootoot


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



I'm not sure which is worse, the UPS truck, or the sewing machine.


----------



## Lee

THE GREATEST ESSAY IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND:


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


>



everytime i see this picture it makes me go


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tootootoottootootoot


----------



## Groff

LA


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Should probably go to Johann.


----------



## D-EJ915

whay


----------



## g3rmanium

Jason said:


> E!



E?


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Please, Raptor Jesus. Let there be a 100k thread V2 when this is over.


----------



## turmoil




----------



## Groff

Toot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Johann is the lord and master


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

woot


----------



## turmoil

TOOTTOOT


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

OOT


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


>



lol


----------



## Groff

what what in the butt


----------



## turmoil

ffrrrrrrtt


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

"fapwurst?"

-Johann


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## turmoil




----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> what what in the butt



Hey, aren't you the what what in my asshole kid?


----------



## turmoil

lol


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

yeah


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Jason

Lee said:


>


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


>



lol


----------



## Jason

I'm loving it


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

yea


----------



## Jason




----------



## Groff

w00t!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Dollar Bill Jefferson


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

buttus


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## turmoil

lolol


----------



## Lee




----------



## Jason

Almost there..


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

tooot


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

ESTOR UNSANDO EL INTERNETS!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

ll


----------



## Lee




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## Groff

lll


----------



## Jason

:nerina:


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Nice posting spree, E-Lee.


----------



## Randy

As The Worm Turns


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


awesome, lol


----------



## turmoil

tooottooot


----------



## Groff

I am the anger!


----------



## turmoil

tooottooottooottooot


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Nice posting spree, E-Lee.



Thank you, Master of E


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Thomas

123


----------



## turmoil

tooottooottooottooottooottooot


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

RRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

99900!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lee said:


>


haha owned


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

Boom


----------



## g3rmanium

fuck


----------



## Groff

The fire and the fury!


----------



## g3rmanium

SATAN!


----------



## Groff

YouTube - FIREWIND - Tyranny


----------



## Thomas

qwerasdf


----------



## Lee

I think we killed it


----------



## g3rmanium

Yeah


----------



## Lee




----------



## Randy

:soulless:


----------



## Groff

I think we pwnt the server (again) for a minute.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

I want gummy worms REALLY bad right now.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

llllll


----------



## El Caco

Wheee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

I like how my trail mix has "Natures finest ingredients" But has M&Ms in it.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

i have a bad feeling about what the 100,000th post will bring


----------



## Thomas

192837465


----------



## Groff

YouTube - Firewind-Into The Fire


----------



## Lee




----------



## giannifive

just a few more to go!


----------



## Groff

JACKHAMMER!


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

So close!


----------



## Thomas

6839242


----------



## turmoil

yeah yeah


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

lololololololololololololololololol


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## giannifive

OMGROXXORZZZ!


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff




----------



## giannifive

Lee said:


>



WTF!?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Thomas

Dun dun dun-dun-dun dun.


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## g3rmanium

STOP POSTING!


----------



## giannifive




----------



## Groff

BANANANA


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## turmoil

almost there....


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## Groff




----------



## turmoil

uh oh


----------



## Lee




----------



## turmoil

what?


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## turmoil

here it comes


----------



## turmoil

lol


----------



## giannifive

I don't think much of a man what throws a bananer peelin' on the sidewalk, and I don't think much of a bananer what throws a man on the sidewalk, neither. ... my foot hit that bananer peelin' and I went up in the air, and come down ker-plunk, and fer about a minnit I seen all the stars what 'stronomy tells about, and some that hain't been discovered yit. Wall jist as I was pickin' myself up, a little boy come runnin' cross the street and he said, "Oh mister, won't you please do that agin? My mother didn't see you do it."


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## turmoil

yes!


----------



## turmoil

the end


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## turmoil

we can do this!


----------



## turmoil

so close!


----------



## Thomas




----------



## turmoil

<3


----------



## turmoil

i just want


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes, apparently.


----------



## turmoil

oh come on now


----------



## turmoil

hahaha


----------



## Lee




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

fart


----------



## Thomas




----------



## giannifive

I don't think much...


----------



## turmoil

i got a few of those errors


----------



## Groff

hnoes:


----------



## turmoil

i mean really?


----------



## Lee




----------



## giannifive

last post, ftw!


----------



## g3rmanium

satan


----------



## Thomas




----------



## Groff




----------



## turmoil

hey guys


----------



## Lee




----------



## giannifive

so close...


----------



## Groff

Take it away from here Johann!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

gah!


----------



## turmoil

xoxo


----------



## Lee




----------



## Thomas

:100ktruckin:


----------



## turmoil

got it!!!!


----------



## giannifive

Just a few more...


----------



## OrsusMetal

Almost there!


----------



## turmoil

yes!


----------



## giannifive

Oh noes!


----------



## turmoil

LIKE


----------



## OrsusMetal

woo!


----------



## Thomas

Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun.


----------



## Groff

turmoil said:


> yes!



You motherfucker! 

You stoles it! Stoles the precious from Johann!!!


----------



## Lee




----------



## giannifive

turmoil said:


> yes!



The post heard 'round the world. Erm, well, at least on ss.org.

And with that I've just been informed the 100k reply contest has now become the 250k reply contest.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Turmoil got it!


----------



## Groff

Lee said:


>



+1


----------



## Lee

TheMissing said:


> You motherfucker!
> 
> You stoles it! Stoles the precious from Johann!!!


----------



## turmoil

LOL! win!


----------



## Thomas

Congrats, turmoil.


----------



## turmoil

thanks guise


----------



## D-EJ915

grrr!


----------



## Groff

turmoil said:


> thanks guise


----------



## D-EJ915

lol =3

[action=D-EJ915]is comiling a new kernel XD[/action]


----------



## turmoil

TheMissing said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Lee

Allow me to reiterate.


----------



## g3rmanium

turmoil said:


> yes!



Congratulations! 

















































I still pwn this thread.


----------



## Groff

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 100,019
User Name Posts
g3rmanium 27,127 <-- Pwns y00!
Desecrated 14,034 <-- Wow... you actually pulled ahead of Jeffycakes!
D-EJ915 12,831 <-- Smexy
TheMissing 5,854 <-- I beat Zepp! 
Zepp88 5,536 <-- :truckin:
Lee 3,716 <-- E!
Alpo 3,656 <-- Likes dog food for some reason.
playstopause 2,810 <-- Fou de la poui!
Naren 2,780 <-- 
Randy 2,385 <-- 
Nerina 1,428 <-- 
arnoroth661 1,189
Lucky Seven 1,072
Bound 994
Wiggywiggler 834
s7eve 802
yevetz 698
ZeroSignal 602
loktide 601
xXxPriestessxXx 440
JPMDan 432
NegaTiveXero 418
JJ Rodriguez 407
Seedawakener 396
HotRodded7321 394
Apophis 393
Stitch 367
Buzz762 338
Kotex 264
nitelightboy 262
Mattmc74 262
B Lopez 259
Michael 251
arktan 246
Makelele 238
technomancer 232
Sebastian 226
Ivan 196
dream-thief 192
Nik 169
daybean 167
OzzyC 152
mefrommiddleearth 121
Rick 120
progmetaldan 116
turmoil 111
Jason 97
Splees 96
Karl Hungus 96
Uber Mega 90
Pauly 89
bostjan 85
VicerExciser 82
distressed_romeo 79
Ryan 79
OrsusMetal 76
garcia3441 72
Aaron 70
E Lucevan Le Stelle 67
Unknown Doodl3.2 63
Mogwaii 62
Metal Ken 60
Alex-D33 57
LordOVchaoS 55
YYZ2112 53
ShawnFjellstad 53
Psychoface 48
Tubbs Mcgee 47
BinaryTox1n 44
fathead 43
Blexican 43
CooleyJr 42
furyinternal 42
crazy_cree 41
smueske 39
Seven 39
ohio_eric 38
Thrashmanzac 37
Cyanide_Anima 37
MetalSir 36
urklvt 36
Spoongirl 35
petereanima 35
Thomas 35
cow 7 sig 32
techjsteele 31
TheHandOfStone 30
Jon 30
biggness 30
Azyiu 28
Shikaru 27
ibznorange 27
Mr. S 27
Azathoth43 25
stuh84 25
poisonelvis 23
giannifive 22
Shawn 22
Kakaka 22
thebhef 21
Blood Tempest 20
TheIllustratedLuthier 20
Brendan G 20
Guitarwizard 20
sakeido 19
MorbidTravis 19
zimbloth 18
MF_Kitten 18
RgAscendant 17
Leon 17
ibzrg1570 17
metallatem 17
Adam 16
Codyyy 16
Scott 16
Stealthtastic 16
budda 15
Roundhouse_Kick 14
Battousai 14
swedenuck 14
KillForGod 13
Luan 13
7StringofAblicK 13
omentremor 13
TomAwesome 13
Hellbound 12
Loganator456 12
Cancer 12
MoRoH 12
Allen Garrow 12
74n4LL0 12
jim777 12
settite 12
noodles 11
Eric 11
wes225 11
Adamh1331 11
amonb 11
Oguz286 11
Trespass 10
JoeyTRabbit 10
Emiliano 10
JerkyChid 10
SplinteredSoul 10
eaeolian 10
AngelVivaldi 9
twooos 9
Drage 9
metalheadpunk 9
Chris 9
oompa 9
cadenhead 8
Martin_777 8
Drew 8
metalking 8
SevenDeadly 8
7 Dying Trees 8
Ror3h 8
Zak1233 8
The Dark Wolf 7
SymmetricScars 7
Aenima 7
b3n 7
huber 7
twiztedchild 7
Donnie 6
Varjo 6
gurugow 6
johnw 6
militant_x 6
garden of grey 6
kristallin 6
Holy Katana 6
Popsyche 6
Crucified 6
Espaul 6
metalfiend666 6
auxioluck 6
TimSE 6
Bobby 5
HighGain510 5
shadowgenesis 5
drelo 5
skinhead 5
Anthony 5
BCrowell 5
Snake Doctor 5
stuz719 5
eleven59 5
Xtremevillan 5
Grom 5
Moro 5
asmegin_slayer 5
Russ 5
roast 5
Ken 4
continental 4
mediaguitarist 4
Hawksmoor 4
Lozek 4
Prometheus 4
Paul Malmsteen 4
nicknuisance 4
Celiak 4
eelblack2 4
Jongpil Yun 4
HaGGuS 4
Ancestor 4
Regor 4
Bammbamm 4
totaluntruth 4
ogisha007 4
matt7 3
iumentum 3
All_¥our_Bass 3
CatPancakes 3
RonGriff 3
telecaster90 3
dpm 3
7 Strings of Hate 3
SunburnedCactus 3
supertruper1988 3
DelfinoPie 3
bobbyretelle 3
djpharoah 3
Samer 3
Sinner 3
Universalis 3
Forresterc 3
Moonohol 3
jaredowty 3
Lorenzo 3
Se7enMeister 3
Carrion 3
tie my rope 3
Kevan 3
sevenstringdeath 3
Toshiro 3
HamBungler 3
skattabrain 3
Jarrett 3
Satan 3
TemjinStrife 3
FortePenance 3
Hcash 2
The Dubya 2
Matt Crooks 2
wlminter 2
NiCkMiLnE 2
Mark. A 2
Creepy 2
Tim77 2
David 2
Pewtershmit 2
Satyr 2
Nick 2
guitarplayerone 2
DangerousTacos 2
Coiso 2
Dive-Baum 2
chaztrip 2
IbanezFan 2
Darth Vader 2
nikt 2
Zoltta 2
The Atomic Ass 2
Firebeard 2
Baphomet_Reich 2
Parka Dez 2
Korngod 2
Shotglass 2
thadood 2
HammerAndSickle 2
ICX357 2
Quicksilver689 2
newamerikangospel 2
trv 2
xXcondemnedXx 2
InTheRavensName 2
Volsung 2
philkilla 2
777 2
Mattayus 1
Awakened Sleeper 1
Minus 1
g3rmanium_ 1
jaymz_wylde 1
Applejelly91 1
th249z 1
NeoGothenburg 1
Spinedriver 1
jarrydn 1
gregj 1
darren 1
Shaman 1
obZen 33 1
jaxadam 1
JoelLXVI 1
Harray 18 1
Bobo 1
zapper1986 1
Bartok 1
Neil 1
jacksonplayer 1
daxworxguitar 1
malufet 1
Skeksis 1
Alien DNA 1
DomitianX 1
Niilz 1
UGH 1
ire_works 1
spencer 1
canuck brian 1
simsklok 1
GuitarG2 1
Doddus 1
Tzoni 1
8string 1
Demeyes 1
Svartmetall 1
mr nice guy 1
220BX 1
Gabe777 1
Variant 1
Crazy German 1
mgood 1
WayneCustom7 1
Esp Griffyn 1
neon_black88 1
dtrax 1
chavhunter 1
Munky7Head 1
Chaeot 1
Soma 1
cataclysm_child 1
Oneiros 1
Mastodon 1
ESPlayer 1
rummy 1
Code001 1
Reece Fullwood 1
ManBeast 1
7deadlysins666 1
Labrie 1
megalex 1
Memq 1
Thep 1
emmure 1
undeadsoldier 1
Invader 1
CM_X5 1
darbdavys 1
heavy7-665 1
gaunten 1
KillMAH 1
EclecticFinn 1
Zugster 1
DBDbadreligion 1
kung_fu 1
Jaden 1
god_puppet 1
NecroSamist 1
Atomic_gerbil 1
awesomeaustin 1
keithb 1
nyck 1
Mr. Test 1
JesseTheMachine 1


----------



## g3rmanium

That was fun, all in all.


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


> Allow me to reiterate.



aww come here


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I still pwn this thread.



31k posts says so


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Lee

turmoil said:


> aww come here


----------



## Groff

I  this thread SOOOOOOOOO much!


----------



## D-EJ915

whooo!!!~~~


----------



## D-EJ915

we are teh win


----------



## Lee

Time for dinner.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## El Caco




----------



## turmoil

i didn't know there was a post counter.


----------



## Jason

Now what?


----------



## El Caco

Jason said:


> Now what?



Close it


----------



## Thomas

In before the close.


----------



## auxioluck

Bringing up the rear.


----------



## g3rmanium

in b4: lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

HOLY SHIT.

IT'S OVER.

/ZERO.


----------



## Zepp88

turmoil said:


> yes!



How unexpected.


----------



## playstopause

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Print it!


----------



## Nerina

I have 11th place! So, I say we have something cool for people to place 15 or 20, to make sure I'm in the winner's circle


----------



## Lee

Or just 1-11


----------



## turmoil

Zepp88 said:


> How unexpected.



i wanted to keep this thread on its toes till the end


----------



## Randy

How anti-climatic.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> How anti-climatic.


----------



## B Lopez

Randy said:


> How anti-climatic.



Seriously.

[action=B Lopez]is late to the party as usual.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated

what the hell happened ?


----------



## Lee

I went on a picture posting spree after Chris did a ton of posting, and then it was a collective effort to get to 99.999, and we were going to let Johann post number 100k, but that obviously didn't go how it was supposed to


----------



## Desecrated

Lee said:


> I went on a picture posting spree after Chris did a ton of posting, and then it was a collective effort to get to 99.999, and we were going to let Johann post number 100k, but that obviously didn't go how it was supposed to



get adminshred to delete everything after 99999 and do it again


----------



## Lee

It's not that it matters, I just figured he earned it


----------



## Desecrated

I think it bloody matters


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


> I went on a picture posting spree after Chris did a ton of posting, and then it was a collective effort to get to 99.999, and we were going to let Johann post number 100k, but that obviously didn't go how it was supposed to



my bad dude. when i jumped into the thread there were like maybe 200 or so posts to go until the 100k and people were posting so fast i figured it was just a race to the end. i didn't know you were trying to setup some guy to take the 100k spot.


----------



## Lee

turmoil said:


> my bad dude. when i jumped into the thread there were like maybe 200 or so posts to go until the 100k and people were posting so fast i figured it was just a race to the end. i didn't know you were trying to setup some guy to take the 100k spot.



It's just the internet. It's not that big of a deal


----------



## Desecrated

The Internet Is Serious Business!!!


----------



## turmoil

Lee said:


> It's just the internet. It's not that big of a deal



i know, it just seemed like people were kind kind of  about the whole situation.


----------



## playstopause

Let's celebrate, it's alright.


----------



## Desecrated

turmoil said:


> i know, it just seemed like people were kind kind of  about the whole situation.



I'm actually a bit pissed, I haven't slept in 2 weeks, and when I finally go to bed the most important thread in internet gets finished without me being here, it's the disappointment of my life.


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> The Internet Is Serious Business!!!


----------



## Lee

Desecrated said:


> I'm actually a bit pissed, I haven't slept in 2 weeks, and when I finally go to bed the most important thread in internet gets finished without me being here, it's the disappointment of my life.



What is it, 04:05 there?


----------



## Desecrated

Jupp


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Jupp



You could always eat turmoil's heart, thus stealing his essence.


----------



## Desecrated

Randy said:


> You could always eat turmoil's heart, thus stealing his essence.



Not a bad idea

[action=Desecrated]starts sharpening his knifes.[/action]


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]starts sharpening his knifes.[/action]


----------



## turmoil

^^^


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Desecrated

post


----------



## ohio_eric

Lock it up.


----------



## Randy

ohio_eric said:


> Lock it up.



You-->  <--My Feelings


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah I also think that they should lock this thread, and then start a new "bullshit thread" where everything goes.


----------



## zimbloth

Holy shit 100,000 was passed, I didn't even notice. Hopefully it can be retired now so my ForumSpy doesn't have to be spammed with your LOLCAT links


----------



## Desecrated

zimbloth said:


> Holy shit 100,000 was passed, I didn't even notice. Hopefully it can be retired now so my ForumSpy doesn't have to be spammed with your LOLCAT links



That's why I want a new bullshit thread, otherwise we'll have 15 new smaller threads, because the lolcats are here to stay, and I don't feel like opening a new lolcat thread and spamming that


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Nerina

I wonder how long I would be banned for if I started a thread called the '500k thread'


----------



## Mattmc74

I had 262 posts!!!

Congrats to Turmoil


----------



## Zepp88

No, he stole it from Johann!


----------



## Zepp88

Nerina pwns things.


----------



## Zepp88

What now?


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Yeah I also think that they should lock this thread, and then start a new "bullshit thread" where everything goes.



No, we can nicely ask Sir Chris the Bestest Adminishredder on the Planet if he can rename the thread 'The 500k Reply Thread'


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> No, he stole it from Johann!



Ban him


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> No, we can nicely ask Sir Chris the Bestest Adminishredder on the Planet if he can rename the thread 'The 500k Reply Thread'



It took us 2 years to reach 100k, I don't think I have enough life left in me to go another 400k


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Ban him



!


----------



## Zepp88

P W N Z O R


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> It took us 2 years to reach 100k, I don't think I have enough life left in me to go another 400k


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> It took us 2 years to reach 100k, I don't think the slave I have shackled to the computer desk has enough life left in them to come up with another 400k LOLCAT, and FAIL pictures



Take vitamins.


----------



## Zepp88

We an go another 400K 

I know it.


----------



## Zepp88

We can go another 400K 

I know it.


----------



## Nerina

'I think I can. I think I can.'


----------



## Desecrated

> Originally Posted by Desecrated View Post
> It took us 2 years to reach 100k, I don't think the slave I have shackled to the computer desk has enough life left in them to come up with another 400k LOLCAT, and FAIL pictures
> Take vitamins.


----------



## Zepp88

All the way.


----------



## D-EJ915

zimbloth said:


> Holy shit 100,000 was passed, I didn't even notice. Hopefully it can be retired now so my ForumSpy doesn't have to be spammed with your LOLCAT links


I piss on zimbloth~nyaaaaaa


lolcat lolcat


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I piss on zimbloth~nyaaaaaa
> 
> 
> lolcat lolcat



Forgot to take your medicine today jeff ?


----------



## Zepp88

Hai Jeff.


----------



## zimbloth

D-EJ915 said:


> I piss on zimbloth~nyaaaaaa
> 
> 
> lolcat lolcat



I actually love lolcats, I have a cat as well. I just prefer to goto that website when I want a cute overload, and not be spammed on the ForumSpy against my will


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Forgot to take your medicine today jeff ?



!


----------



## Zepp88

The best things happen against your will.


----------



## D-EJ915

wheee~~


----------



## Desecrated

zimbloth said:


> I actually love lolcats, I have a cat as well. I just prefer to goto that website when I want a cute overload, and not be spammed on the ForumSpy against my will



I use the new post feature to keep track of things when I'm spamming cats. it keeps it more organized, but a good feature would be that this thread or the new bullshit thread didn't appear in forumspy.


----------



## D-EJ915

zimbloth said:


> I actually love lolcats, I have a cat as well. I just prefer to goto that website when I want a cute overload, and not be spammed on the ForumSpy against my will


forumspy ftl...


----------



## D-EJ915

Zepp88 said:


> Hai Jeff.


hai


----------



## Chris

[action=Chris]does the happy dance and will check to see who is actually 100k in the morning. [/action]


----------

